# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Les jeux pour la VR - Nouveau Bundle dispo (préparez les couches)

## Zapp le Grand

Vu qu'on commence à être à l'étroit dans le topic du matos, et que l'actualité des JV pour nos casques du tur-fu est de plus en plus chargée, on va splitter les topics et parler des Jeux dispos ici  ::): 

Si vous parlez matos, demander conseil sur la config, le choix du casque, la place nécessaire, ca se passe par là-bas


Avant de commencer, vous pouvez installer (si vous avez l'Oculus Rift) Oculus Tray Tool, qui permet de tuner son casque. Il permet d'afficher tout une série de stats du casque, qui servent à diagnostiquer les soucis (c'est grâce à ca que j'ai repéré que MSI Afterburner foutait la zouille), mais permet également de jouer automatiquement sur le super sampling (en gros, on fait calculer une plus grosse résolution au jeu que ce qu'affiche le casque, affinant l'affichage de manière hallucinante, mais demandant une plus grosse config), rajouter des jeux non oculus dans l'interface, en choisissant de super jolies icones plutôt que les affreux trucs tirés de Steam, et pleins d'autres trucs assez indispensables.


LES JEUX


Donc en réalité virtuelle, on distingue quatre familles de jeux.

*Les Jeux Roomscale* : des jeux pensés pour être joués en VR dès leur conception. EN général exclusif à la VR, dans l'immense majorité des cas ils nécessitent des pads adaptés (les fameux Touch du Rift ou leurs équivalents chez Vive et Microsoft), et un espace suffisant chez soi (1.5x2m me semble pas mal). La totalité des jeux sortants sur le store Oculus supportent normalement le roomscale 180, à savoir le fait de n'avoir jamais à tourner le dos à son ordinateur (car dans ce cas, les sensors ne voient plus les manettes), et la majorité des jeux steamVR proposent des options pour se tourner dans le jeu, sans avoir à faire de grands demi-tour en vrai. Le Roomscale 360° est disponible par défaut sur le HTC vive, et sur les casques WMR. Sur Oculus, c'est faisable avec 2 sensors (mais cela réduit un peu l'aire de jeu, cf le guilde Oculus), mais l'ajout d'un troisième sensor est fortement conseillé, ce dernier étant livré avec une rallonge usb de 5M.
Enfin bref, je m'égare, mais les jeux roomscale, qui n'étaient que de vagues démos bricolées l'an dernier, deviennent de vrais jeux, que ca soit en solo ou en multi. Le succès de la VR étant ce qu'il est pour le moment, si vous aimez le multi, je vous conseille de vous tourner vers les jeux coop, ou les jeux multi qui marchent le plus.
Robo Recall
Lone Echo
Onward
Sairento VR
Zomday
Arizona Sunshine
Racket NX


*Les jeux adaptés en VR* : On parle ici de licence connue du monde PC, qui se voient offrir une adaptation à la VR. A savoir que le gameplay est adapté, ou que la VR propose des niveaux exclusifs. Ils sont en general à racheter si vous possedez l'original.
Serious Sam Last Hope
Super Hot VR
Trackmania
Kiling Floor Incursion
Doom VFR


*Les jeux qui s'adaptent à la VR* : Là, ce sont des jeux PC, dont le gameplay leur permet d'être porté très simplement en VR. La grande majorité du temps, cet update est accessible gratuitement (sauf pour SKyrim et Fallout 4 par exemple). On trouve surtout les simulateurs (spatiaux et de ouature) mais également certains free2play
Serious Sam 1,2 et 3
WarThunder
Thumper
Subnautica
House of The Dying Sun
EverSpace
Star Citizen
Project Cars2
Dirt Rally
Resident Evil 7
Alien Isolation (mod amateur)
Payday 2 (Beta en cours)
Skyrim VR
Fallout 4 VR


*Les autres trucs* : En dehors de ces familles, on peut en général jouer à un grand nombre de jeux normaux en VR, soit en utilisant une appli type Big Screen, qui simule une salle de cinema, qui va projeter votre jeu. On a alors l'impression de jouer sur un écran de plusieurs mètres de diagonales, avec un léger effet 3D assez réussi dans le jeu.
On peut également utiliser un driver spécifique payant (le plus connu étant vorpx, qui va simplement modifier l'affichage pour vous permettre de lancer n'importe quel jeu en VR. Avant de vous emballer, il faut savoir que c'est un mode artisanal, qui faisait bien illusion à l'époque de l'oculus DK1, mais qui aujourd'hui, ne vaut plus grand chose à mes yeux. J'ai essayé Dishonored, et c'est franchement assez moyen. Après, on peut sûrement bidouiller la config pour avoir un truc plus propre, mais je pense qu'il est difficile de s'immerger dans des jeux non prévus pour, quand on a connu le roomscale et compagnie.


*Bonus Stage : les jeux asymétriques* : une catégorie qui prend de l'essor, ce sont les jeux qui permettent de jouer à plusieurs chez soi, un gars avec l'oculus, et le reste autour de lui, avec soit des manettes, soit un PDF imprimé
Le plus connu étant Keep Talking and Nobody explodes



*Les Boutiques*

- *Oculus Store*: supporte uniquement le Rift, propose des exclusivités de qualité. Jouable avec du matériel tiers via un hack ReVive. Compatible Vive (attention, certains jeux ont des maniabilités spécifiques aux Touch que les contrôleurs du Vive ont du mal à émuler), et WMR (là, ca peut être un soucis au niveau du jeu qui cherche à détecter des sensors, et pas de bol, vu que les WMR n'en ont pas)
A l'instar de Steam, on peut se faire rembourser un jeu si on y a joué moins de 2h et 15 jours après l'achat.

- *Steam*: supporte tout le matériel (donc à privilégier), mais il vaut mieux vérifier ce que supportent les devs des jeux. Sinon ça fonctionne par défaut, mais ergonomie pas forcément adaptée. En général réglable via des hacks du genre OpenVR Advanced Settings et OpenVR Input Emulator.

- *VivePort*: supporte uniquement le Vive, éventuellement pour ceux qui ont eu un bon d'achat, ou qui sont intéressés par le système d'abonnement. Les autres casques doivent marcher, vu que c'est l'API de Valve qui est utilisée.

- *Windows Store*: supporte uniquement les casques Windows MR. Rien de bien intéressant à priori, si ce n'est quelques devs qui ont porté leur jeu sur ce store (Arizona Sunshine entre autre).

Maintenant, je vais essayer de faire une short list des trucs que je considère indispensable, et pareil, on va catégoriser.

 *Les jeux pour épater les potes* (et qui sont gratuits !!!)

Alors ici, on met les trucs qui ne vont pas vous occuper des heures, mais qui filent l'effet "WoW" lorsque vous voudrez faire tester la VR.

On commence avec le *"Tutorlal" de l'Oculus Rift*, qui permet de faire mumuse dans un camping car,  avec un robot qui serait le fiston de Wall-E et Eve. Ca permet de bien se familiariser avec les mécaniques de gameplay.

N'hésitez pas à tester la démo de Budget Cuts sur Steam. C'est une demo technique datant d'il y a deux ans, et pourtant c'est surement le meilleur mode de déplacement inventé, et jamais personne n'a pensé à le repomper... Le jeu doit sortir courant 2018, on attend ca avec impatience.

Vous pouvez également garder au chaud Bullet Train, une démo technique des créateurs de RoboRecall. Un tutorial de quelques secondes pour démarrer avec les bases (se déplacer, attraper un objet), et après, c'est parti pour quelques minutes géniales. C'est un jeu que je ressors avec plaisir, même en tant que non novice de la VR, les armes ont de la pêche, le bullet time est bien géré, c'est maniable, c'est joli, le gameplay est ultra instinctif même pour une personne non gameuse. Bref, pour épater les copains c'est génial.

Dans le genre "c'est joli mais ca sert à rien", un gars a bricolé une demo sur l'unreal Engine qui s'appelle AirCar, où on dirige un vaisseau dans une ville futuriste. L'ambiance est exceptionnelle, mais soyez prévenus, il n'y a RIEN à faire. Aucun truc caché, pas de gameplay, on balade librement. Par contre, l'ambiance est magique, graphiquement c'est sublime (les effets de pluie surtout), et on se met à réver d'une adaptation de G-Police en VR...

Ca n'est pas un jeu, mais il faut le tester, testez Google Earth !!! Vraiment hein, il a pris 10/10 chez CPC, et ce n'est pas une blague, Google Earth est un must-have, un truc qui permet vraiment de se balader n'importe où, en vue satellite (les villes modélisées en 3D ont un rendu magnifique en VR), ou en Street View (super bien géré également)

Côté Steam, n'hésitez pas à choper Trials on Tatooine. C'est compatible uniquement HTC Vive, mais c'est jouable à L'oculus (il faut par contre avoir du roomscale 360° obligatoirement). Alors ca dure 10min, il n'y a quasiment rien à faire, mais putain, ya des stormtroopers, y'a le faucon Millenium ya R2-D2 ya 

Spoiler Alert! 


 un sabre laser

 y'a la musique de John Williams. Bref, c'est un rêve humide. Le seul défaut de ce truc c'est que derrière, il n'y a pas un vrai gros jeu en préparation.

Evidemment, n'hésitez pas à installer The Lab, il y a pleins pleins de mini jeux. Le seuls soucis c'est que le déplacement entre les mini jeux se fait à coup de téléport assez mal réglé pour l'oculus (mais c'est faisable hein), mais tous les jeux défoncent. La pareil, dommage que le concept ne soit pas plus poussé, tellement l'expérience est agréable et pourrait apporter beaucoup.


*DES TESTS DE CANARD*

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post12212411

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post12212533

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post12213195



*LES INDISPENSABLES*

Même si le ressenti sur la VR est très très subjectif (beaucoup plus que sur n'importe quel autre media), il y a plusieurs jeux solo qui font l'unanimité  :
Robo Recall

Robo Recall est offert si vous achetez un Oculus Neuf, et c'est un shooter de type Time Crisis. Impossible de décrire pourquoi, il faut le tester, mais c'est clairement le meilleur jeu de tir en VR (et donc ca en fait le meilleur jeu de tir de l'univers) Tout  est pensé parfaitement, les armes, les upgrades, les intéractions avec les ennemis, le bullet time, le fait de pouvoir attraper les balles en plein vol pour les lancer sur les ennemis, le pompe qui a une patate d'enfer et qu'on attrape en allant le chercher dans son dos). Bref la grosse killer App, pas une grosse durée de vie, mais une rejouabilité très forte si vous êtes adepte de scoring.

Lone Echo
C'est un jeu d'ambiance dans une station spatiale. Vous jouez le role d'un robot et assistez une PNJ humaine. C'est joli, l'ambiance est assez folle, le jeu sort 5 trouvailles de gameplay VR toutes les 20 minutes, la maniabilité est fabuleuse, aucun effet de cinétose ressenti en général.

Space Pirate Trainer (Oculus store ou Steam)

Un shootem Up ultra simple. Deux décors, des vagues de robot qui essaient de vous tuer, et vous, un flingue avec Six modes de tir, et un bouclier/fouet électrique pour survivre. C'est sûrement un des jeux qui utilisent le mieux le roomscale, car votre perso ne peut pas se déplacer/téléporter, il faut esquiver en bougeant physiquement, se planquer derrière les boucliers, esquiver les tirs en bullet time, les renvoyer avec le bouclier d'énergie. Difficile de vendre le jeu quand on voit les screenshots, car il semble simpliste, mais même étant un des premiers jeux sorti sur l'Oculus, c'est probablement un des plus réussis et complets. Par contre, c'est du scoring pur hein, ne vous attendez pas à du Prey/Dishonored  ::): 



En Multijoueur, pareil, n'hésitez pas à choper *Rec Room*, c'est gratuit sur Steam et Oculus, ce sont de minis jeux qu'on fait avec des potes ou des inconnus, il y a de quoi faire, surtout que le vocal ingame fonctionne avec 0 config sur l'Oculus, qui embarque son propre micro et sortie Audio
Pour tâter également ce que vaut le FPS en multi, il faut se tourner du côté de *Pavlov* ou *Onward*

Le premier est un clone de Counter Strike, et le deuxième louche plutôt du côté d'un Insurgency. Les deux partagent une partie graphique "basique" (avec une équipe de dev ultra réduite, je crois que le mec sur Pavlov est seul), une communauté réduite, mais du gameplay ultra immersif


*Pour s'y retrouver :*

https://old.reddit.com/r/ValveIndex/...nd_have_never/
Une excellente liste récente de jeux indispensables.

- Recommandations uniquement VR
- Recommandations incluant les mixtes, dont les retours concernent surtout le mode _normal_. Par exemple DOTA2 ne permet que de regarder des matchs, ou d'autres jeux ont un mode VR peu satisfaisant.
- Expériences gratuites ou free to play (il en manque, problèmes de classification parfois) et les démos.
- Ce qui est populaire en ce moment ou via un site tiers (vrlfg.net)

Attention cependant aux notes, certains jeux jouent beaucoup sur l'effet "whaou" des premières minutes de jeu, et on peut se retrouver emballé par un jeu qui au final est une jolie petite bouse. Personnellement, je me suis fais avoir par *Overkill VR*, production à peine digne d'un jeu Gameloft de 2010. Par contre, on peut avoir d'excellentes surprises comme Dead Effect 2, qui est tiré d'une licence mobile mais se joue très très bien en VR.

Du coup, quand vous pensez avoir un coup de coeur sur un jeu, venez demander sur ce topic d'abord, il serait étonnant qu'aucun canard ne l'ait essayé  ::):

----------


## darkmanticora

JE copie / colle, mais je trouve que le jeu en vaut vraiment la chandelle :

Bon je viens de finir le tuto et fait la première mission du mode histoire de Wizards et bien c'est vachement bien comme jeu !
Un scenario et des mouvement a faire avec les controleurs pour faire pop sa boule de feu puis la lancer, ou un bouclier magique ou encore un arc de glace etc ....

Je m'attendais encore a une "expérience" et sans être un AAA de fou, ca reste un vrai bon jeu didiou !

----------


## Catel

Sujet de discussion de Qualité française  :;):

----------


## Corto

Tu devrais mettre en lien le topic du matos VR, se sera plus simple pour ceux qui lisent l'OP, comme tu l'as fait sur le topic HW pour le lien vers le topic des jeux  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Tu devrais mettre en lien le topic du matos VR, se sera plus simple pour ceux qui lisent l'OP, comme tu l'as fait sur le topic HW pour le lien vers le topic des jeux


En effet, j'avais omis  ::):  c'est fait pour le coup. merci!

----------


## Shamanix

Ce topic est un scandale ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu devrais mettre en lien le topic du matos VR, se sera plus simple pour ceux qui lisent l'OP, comme tu l'as fait sur le topic HW pour le lien vers le topic des jeux


Heyyy ! Corto Maltese fréquente le forum  ::P: 




> Deux fois cinq miles de terres fertiles furent ainsi enclos de tours et de murailles.
> 
> Et c'étaient des jardins irisés de capricieux ruisseaux, où s'épanouissait l'arbre porteur d'encens;
> Et s'étaient des forêts aussi âgées que les collines, qui encerclaient dans la verdure les taches du soleil.


Hrem, fin du hors-sujet ^^

----------


## lousticos

je viens de tester archangel, et je me rend compte qu'il y a un style de jeux vr qui me plais bien, c'est ceux ou tu joue assis, mais ou le jeu est fais pour que ce soit réaliste, exemple :
-i expect you to die, ou tu est assis dans divers environnement étudiés pour
-archangel, ou tu est assis au commandes de ton mecha (très agréable, mais le jeu est un peu moche)

j'apprécie tout particulièrement i expect you to die, qui est pour moi un must en vr

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Clairement Archangel est une petite arnaque, car il rend super bien en vidéo, pareil dans les 5 premières minute de gameplay (la mise en place est vraiment géniale, avec le tutoriel pour contrôler le robot et tout) mais le jeu est super moyen.

Les jeux de bagnole pour jouer assis, sont assez incontournables (et sinon, tu as Thumper voir REZ)

----------


## lousticos

perso j'aime pas trop dirt rally

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai relancé Redout vu qu'il a eu droit à un patch récemment. Et bah putain, l'implémentation VR est nettement mieux qu'à ses débuts. Les dévs ont enfin mis une vue cockpit, j'en prends plein les yeux. Pas le temps de voir le décors. Bref, foncez dessus si vous cherchez un Wipeout / F-Zero like en VR.

Il y a aussi Radial-G, mais je le trouve bof et moins technique et moins impressionnant aussi. Par contre, il est plus accessible. L'IA dans Redout est sans répit. il suffit de se crasher une fois, et il vous sera difficile de rattraper.

----------


## 564.3

> j'apprécie tout particulièrement i expect you to die, qui est pour moi un must en vr


Ouaip, j'ai fini les dernières missions hier et c'est un des meilleurs "escape the room" (aventure/puzzle court). L'ambiance et la narration ajoute vraiment un plus ici. Ça fait un peu bizarre de devoir rester assis, mais c'est bien amené et bien géré.

Sinon pour le top post, des liens Steam génériques pourraient éventuellement être pas mal, même si ça se retrouve facilement:
- Recommandations uniquement VR
- Recommandations incluant les mixtes, dont les retours concernent surtout le mode _normal_. Par exemple DOTA2 ne permet que de regarder des matchs, ou d'autres jeux ont un mode VR peu satisfaisant.
- Expériences gratuites ou free to play (il en manque, problèmes de classification parfois) et les démos.
- Ce qui est populaire en ce moment ou via un site tiers (vrlfg.net)

En passant, je remarque que la nouvelle tentative de Battle Royale en VR (Stand Out) clone un peu trop PUBG, et sa communauté d'alpha-testeurs fait visiblement de l'astroturfing… le commentaire le plus mis en avant gueule contre ça. En tous cas ça marche bien sur les algos de Steam.
Je ne sais pas quelle taille fait le studio de dev, mais ils cumulent un 2e jeu en Early Access. Le premier (Deus Vult) a pas mal de retours mitigés.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai testé Sparc, le nouveau jeu en VR de CCP après EVE: Valkyrie et EVE: Gunjack. Visuellement c'est très propre. Et ça se joue obligatoirement à 2 minimum. CCP a décidé de ne pas proposer d'IA alors que ça peut être pratique pour s'entrainer ou jouer simplement quand on ne trouve personne avec qui jouer.

Le jeu est assez sportif. Au bout de 5-10 min, j'ai super chaud en ce temps de froid.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je viens de tester Edge of Nowhere (payé 0,99 €) avec mon HTC Vive. C'est plutôt sympa. Par contre, gros point noir, le texte du menu est illisible. Je ne sais pas s'il y a moyen d'améliorer le rendu via Steam VR / Revive. Autre point désagréable, c'est aussi le genre de jeu à avoir des torticolis. J'aurai bien aimé contrôler la caméra sur le stick droite de la manette X360 comme sur n'importe quel TPS. 

Même le jeu non officiel "Tomb Raider The Dagger of Xian" qui n'est pas adapté pour la VR a un meilleur feeling.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Je pose mon drapal!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Merci pour les liens 563.4 je viens de les rajouter  ::):  Je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait autant de démos pour le coup, c'est une bonne nouvelle ca.

----------


## darkmanticora

Interessez vous a The Wizard c'est super cool  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyopillot

GG pour ce topic, il tombe à pic :D

Perso j'attends la VF de Lone Echo. C'est loooooooooong.
https://twitter.com/EchoGames/status/920528738839867392
Par contre je conseille de préciser dans le post qu'actuellement c'est uniquement Anglais (point important à mon avis).

@Metadestroyer : Merci pour l'info sur la maj. T'as une comparaison avec d'autres jeu côté cinétose? T'y es sensible? Quel est ton avis?

 ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Les seuls jeux où j'avais un malaise, c'était sur les montagnes russes et au tout début sur Onward quand je n'étais pas encore habitué au full locomotion.
Mais sinon, pas eu de cinétoses que se soit sur des FPS avec full locomotion (Serious Sam 1 à 3, Sairento VR, Onward, Tales of Glory, Dimension Hunter, Lone Echo) que sur des jeux assis en mode cockpit (Radial-G, Redout, Project CARS 2, Assetto Corsa, Elite: Dangerous, Everspace, EVE: Valkyrie, House of the Dying Sun).

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> J'ai relancé Redout vu qu'il a eu droit à un patch récemment. Et bah putain, l'implémentation VR est nettement mieux qu'à ses débuts. Les dévs ont enfin mis une vue cockpit, j'en prends plein les yeux. Pas le temps de voir le décors. Bref, foncez dessus si vous cherchez un Wipeout / F-Zero like en VR.


Sony l'a (enfin!) compris et va faire pareil en sortant pour début 2018 normalement
une *MàJ VR* pour son *Wipeout Omega Collection*

----------


## Yves Signal

Merde, j'ignorais que RE7 n’était pas compatible VR  ::(:

----------


## nodulle

> Je viens de tester Edge of Nowhere (payé 0,99 €) avec mon HTC Vive. C'est plutôt sympa. Par contre, gros point noir, le texte du menu est illisible. Je ne sais pas s'il y a moyen d'améliorer le rendu via Steam VR / Revive. Autre point désagréable, c'est aussi le genre de jeu à avoir des torticolis. J'aurai bien aimé contrôler la caméra sur le stick droite de la manette X360 comme sur n'importe quel TPS. 
> 
> Même le jeu non officiel "Tomb Raider The Dagger of Xian" qui n'est pas adapté pour la VR a un meilleur feeling.


Ah tiens quand j'y ai joué ça ne m'a pas choqué plus que ça au contraire : la caméra c'est ta tête !  ::):  Et surtout si tu y joue dans un fauteuil de bureau, ça t'aide à tourner et compense les angles extrêmes.




> Merde, j'ignorais que RE7 n’était pas compatible VR


Si mais Sony a acheté l'exclusivité pour 1 an.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Merde, j'ignorais que RE7 n’était pas compatible VR


Oui de mémoire, c'est une exclu Sony pour le PSVR. D'ailleurs, ils annoncent vraiment de bons trucs pour ce casque, entre wipeout VR, le R6 siege local . 

Pour la cinétose, dans mon entourage, c'est tres souvent UNE mauvaise expérience sur une soirée, puis après ca va mieux. J'ai eu ca sur Zomday, et depuis, je peux faire du free locomotion sur absolument tous les jeux sans soucis.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ah tiens quand j'y ai joué ça ne m'a pas choqué plus que ça au contraire : la caméra c'est ta tête !  Et surtout si tu y joue dans un fauteuil de bureau, ça t'aide à tourner et compense les angles extrêmes.
> 
> 
> 
> Si mais Sony a acheté l'exclusivité pour 1 an.


Pas de bol, je jouais sur canapé. xD Ca aide pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui de mémoire, c'est une exclu Sony pour le PSVR. D'ailleurs, ils annoncent vraiment de bons trucs pour ce casque, entre wipeout VR, le R6 siege local . 
> 
> Pour la cinétose, dans mon entourage, c'est tres souvent UNE mauvaise expérience sur une soirée, puis après ca va mieux. J'ai eu ca sur Zomday, et depuis, je peux faire du free locomotion sur absolument tous les jeux sans soucis.


En parlant de Firewall Zero Hour, le précédent jeu du studio ROM: Extraction est vraiment propre et est assez sportif. Mais il manque cruellement de contenu. Les dévs ont dit qu'on allait avoir du contenu mais ça fait des mois que c'est le silence radio. C'est bien dommage.

Sinon pour Resident Evil 7, il me semble que la partie VR est une exclu temporaire d'un an.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sony l'a (enfin!) compris et va faire pareil en sortant pour début 2018 normalement
> une *MàJ VR* pour son *Wipeout Omega Collection*


J'ai le jeu, me manque plus qu'une PS4 Pro et un casque PSVR.  ::sad::  Ca fait cher le jeu.

----------


## darkmanticora

Moi juste le PSVR, mais bon ca m'interesse pas d'acheter le casque de sony pour 2/3 jeux max :/

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Moi juste le PSVR, mais bon ca m'interesse pas d'acheter le casque de sony pour 2/3 jeux max :/


Si le rendu sur Wipeout est propre, je serai capable de me prendre le PSVR juste pour ce jeu. Après, est-ce que ma PS4 serait suffisante ? Aaarg, à quand Wipeout sur PC.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Si le rendu sur Wipeout est propre, je serai capable de me prendre le PSVR juste pour ce jeu. Après, est-ce que ma PS4 serait suffisante ? Aaarg, à quand Wipeout sur PC.


Sans doutes jamais vu que l'IP appartient à Sony.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

apparemment *Fallout 4 VR* fonctionne sur *Oculus RiFT*
avec Inputemulator aussi, du moment qu'on n'utilise pas *SteamVR bêta*

https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...o8&sh=dcfcca16

----------


## Rodwin

Qui est chaud pour un peu de VR en multi ce soir ?
Sparc ? Payday 2 ? Racket NX ?

Si un truc vous branche, faites moi signe !

----------


## Nibher

Je vais tester ça ce soir : https://uploadvr.com/visually-stunni...emo-rift-vive/

----------


## Lambda19919

Petite question pour ceux qui aurait fait les deux:
L'expérience lone echo me tente bien, mais j'ai testé "echo arena" (qui serait un multi basé sur le même moteur?) et j'ai eu la gerbe dans le  lobby ou je me suis retrouvé à rebondir d'un mur à l'autre.
Est-ce que certains ont eu une expérience similaire dans lone echo?  

Aussi, je ne pense pas l'avoir vu dans le topic jusqu'à présent, mais pour moi la plus grosse surprise VR :
Eleven: Table tennis VR
Si certains font du tennis de table "en vrai", c'est assez bluffant des sensation de jeu que l'on retrouve. Le multi marche étonnamment bien (quand il n'y a pas trop de lag) et je n'ai rencontré aucun malaise dedans. Une vraie simulation.  ::):

----------


## poulpator

Y a des canards qui ont testé Arktika .1 ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Petite question pour ceux qui aurait fait les deux:
> L'expérience lone echo me tente bien, mais j'ai testé "echo arena" (qui serait un multi basé sur le même moteur?) et j'ai eu la gerbe dans le  lobby ou je me suis retrouvé à rebondir d'un mur à l'autre.
> Est-ce que certains ont eu une expérience similaire dans lone echo?  
> 
> Aussi, je ne pense pas l'avoir vu dans le topic jusqu'à présent, mais pour moi la plus grosse surprise VR :
> Eleven: Table tennis VR
> Si certains font du tennis de table "en vrai", c'est assez bluffant des sensation de jeu que l'on retrouve. Le multi marche étonnamment bien (quand il n'y a pas trop de lag) et je n'ai rencontré aucun malaise dedans. Une vraie simulation.


Ca m'a fait pareil sur le début en multi, avec les rebonds, mais ca s'estompe très rapidement, et dans le solo, le gameplay est assez posé et calme donc aucun soucis. Par contre, en multi, j'avoue que ca va des fois un peu trop vite.

Pour ArtkitaV1, je lai pris et demandé un remboursement, le jeu est au final très basique, bonne ambiance, mais réalisation un peu moyenne, et des bugs assez gênants. Et le debut avec les deux flingues qui se ressemblent MAIS qui ont une méthode de rechargement différente, j'ai trouvé ca très con comme idée.

A voir quand il retombera en promo a 15€ si je le relaisse tenter

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Petite question pour ceux qui aurait fait les deux:
> L'expérience lone echo me tente bien, mais j'ai testé "echo arena" (qui serait un multi basé sur le même moteur?) et j'ai eu la gerbe dans le  lobby ou je me suis retrouvé à rebondir d'un mur à l'autre.
> Est-ce que certains ont eu une expérience similaire dans lone echo?  
> 
> Aussi, je ne pense pas l'avoir vu dans le topic jusqu'à présent, mais pour moi la plus grosse surprise VR :
> Eleven: Table tennis VR
> Si certains font du tennis de table "en vrai", c'est assez bluffant des sensation de jeu que l'on retrouve. Le multi marche étonnamment bien (quand il n'y a pas trop de lag) et je n'ai rencontré aucun malaise dedans. Une vraie simulation.


Je n'ai pas Eleven: Table tennis, mais Racket Fury Table Tennis VR est dans le même genre. Le feeling est vraiment bon comme en vrai. Et l'IA se débrouille vraiment bien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y a des canards qui ont testé Arktika .1 ?


Yep mais avec un HTC Vive. Je ne l'ai pas testé dernièrement, mais quand je l'ai testé day one, on se contente de changer de position en se téléportant dans des zones préfixé par les dévs. Visuellement, il est correcte. J'ai moins été impressionné que Lone Echo.

----------


## Rodwin

Stand out est tout moche, mais vraiment, sa map assez petite et les armes assez basiques.
Mais les parties s’enchaînent vite, et il y a pas mal de monde en ce moment. Vous devriez tester !

----------


## Shamanix

Bon aller les gars, faites pété les retours sur Fallout 4 VR ! Et sur Rift de préférence  ::P:

----------


## djewom

> Bon aller les gars, faites pété les retours sur Fallout 4 VR ! Et sur Rift de préférence


Visiblement ça marche mais pour les contrôles aux Touch c'est pas terrible...

----------


## Shamanix

Non mais quand je parle de retours, je veut dire les vôtres.
Ce lien je l'ais vu sur la page précédente, et le post sur ETR aussi ^^

Mais bref, je vient de le prendre sur GamesPlanet, et si ces cons veulent bien se bouger le fion a valider ma commande (leur systeme est merdique, il faut qu'une personne de chez eux valide manuellement les commandes apparemment  ::mellow::   jamais vu ça sur un site de vente de jeux.) Mais bref, 45€ au lieu de 60 sur Steam, c'est déjà plus raisonnable.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Non mais quand je parle de retours, je veut dire les vôtres.
> Ce lien je l'ais vu sur la page précédente, et le post sur ETR aussi ^^
> 
> Mais bref, je vient de le prendre sur GamesPlanet, et si ces cons veulent bien se bouger le fion a valider ma commande (leur systeme est merdique, il faut qu'une personne de chez eux valide manuellement les commandes apparemment   jamais vu ça sur un site de vente de jeux.) Mais bref, 45€ au lieu de 60 sur Steam, c'est déjà plus raisonnable.


Oue, mais impossible de se rétracter, et sur la VR, c'est limite ma préoccupation principale ^^ Je pense que tous les canards attendent les premiers vrais retours (spoiler : ca marche du tonnerre, mais il faut un gamepad à portée sur le Rift, car quelques soucis dans les menus)

J'attends de voir sur la durée, si un jeu aussi long et dense peut se faire en VR.

----------


## Shamanix

Bon, ma commande a été validée, download en cours sur Steam !

Pour ce qui est du gamepad, ça tombe bien j'ai celui de la Xbox One qui étais livré avec le Rift quand je l'ais acheté  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ca ne vous casse pas l'immersion de voir flotter les controlleurs dans le jeu, de ne pas voir les mains de votre avatar et de voir flotter vos armes et le pipboy ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ca ne vous casse pas l'immersion de voir flotter les controlleurs dans le jeu, de ne pas voir les mains de votre avatar et de voir flotter vos armes et le pipboy ?


J'avoue que quand tu passes de Sairento ou RoboRecall, ou Lone Echo, qui modélisent les armes, mains, bras et même le corps pour certains, revoir un jeu aussi basique ca fait bizarre. Mais une fois en jeu, en général, ca ne gêne pas tant que ca.

----------


## Shamanix

Vous avez trouver comment on frappe a la matraque au Touchs ?
Et il n'y a pas moyen d'avoir un mode de rotation continue au lieu de cette merdasse de rotation par a coups de 45° ?

Et sinon le pipboy flotte juste devant mon torse quand non utilisé, ça fait bizarre.

Bref, vivement des mods pour arranger le boulot de sagouins que semble avoir fait Bethesda sur ce portage, même si ça reste jouable on vois bien que les mecs ont fait le maximum pour rendre le truc chiant a jouer sur Oculus Rift, sans compter des choix de design qui laissent a penser qu'ils n'ont jamais mis les mains sur un jeu VR moderne.

Edit: Ha et j'ai parfois des "écrans gris" lorsque je regarde dans certaines directions, quelqu'un sait d'ou ça vient ? Ca me le faisais aussi sur certains autres jeux, peut-être les pertes momentanées de tracking.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> peut-être les pertes momentanées de tracking.


Oué c'est ça.

----------


## Shamanix

Pareil, le coup de devoir presser le bouton des sticks/trackpads pour devoir interagir est un peut con, le systeme de Dead Effect 2 est largement meilleur.
C'est a se demander par moment si les gars n'ont pas fait exepres de saboter leur jeux juste pour emmerder Oculus, ou alors c'est juste des nazes.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

C'est juste des nazes. Doom VFR est déjà pas super bien adapté en VR. Et quand j'ai vu des vidéos de Skyrim et Fallout 4 VR, je me dis que Bethesda n'a rien foutu. Ils se sont contenté du strict minimum.

----------


## Carpette

Ou alors ils l'ont d'abord développé en utilsant l'API steam prévue pour le Vive (et les casque WMR) et l'utilisation avec l'Occulus est forcément plus aléatoire puisque non étudiée à la base ...  ::siffle:: 

Voyons voir lequel est le plus crédible, un portable pour une autre plateforme ce qui induit un comportement étrange au lancement sur occulus ? Ou un sabotage volontaire d'une plateforme qui comporte "juste" un poil moins de 50% du marché ?  ::trollface:: 

Sinon, certains l'ont testé sur un casque WMR ? Il me tente bien ce jeu (j'ai volontairement zappé fallout 4 pour l'instant, donc ça serait pour le découvrir/faire intégralement en VR  :Bave: )

----------


## philwoodrama

> Y a des canards qui ont testé Arktika .1 ?


Acheté en promo 15 € il y a qq jours.
Le jeux est superbe ... mais j’adhère pas du tout au mode de téléportation ! Et surtout, on se fait ch..., les situations ne sont pas du tout crédibles et dès que tu t'achètes le laser pour ton gun, le jeux devient encore plus facile. 
Bref, comment gâcher un gros potentiel. Jeux "trop casual" pour moi.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ou alors ils l'ont d'abord développé en utilsant l'API steam prévue pour le Vive (et les casque WMR) et l'utilisation avec l'Occulus est forcément plus aléatoire puisque non étudiée à la base ... 
> 
> Voyons voir lequel est le plus crédible, un portable pour une autre plateforme ce qui induit un comportement étrange au lancement sur occulus ? Ou un sabotage volontaire d'une plateforme qui comporte "juste" un poil moins de 50% du marché ? 
> 
> Sinon, certains l'ont testé sur un casque WMR ? Il me tente bien ce jeu (j'ai volontairement zappé fallout 4 pour l'instant, donc ça serait pour le découvrir/faire intégralement en VR )


Nan, même sur l'HTC Vive, du moins dans Doom VFR, les intéractions avec le décor est vraiment bidon. On a beau avoir des mains, mais pour intéragir avec les écrans / levier / bouton, on doit utiliser un pointeur laser. :/

----------


## Carpette

Je parlais de Fallout 4 VR, sur lequel l'accent a été plus mis à priori. Doom VFR est sorti bien plus rapidement après son annonce, et n'a pas de freelocomotion sans le pad, ce qui n'est visiblement pas le cas de fallout (ce n'est qu'un exemple pour montrer l'attention apporté au dev du portage sur ces deux jeux).
Clairement le portage de doom a été torché, celui de fallout, vu sa sortie toute récente, c'est encore trop tôt pour se prononcer, et j'ai envie de croire qu'ils ont salopé doom pour se consacrer entièrement à Fallout (qui est bien plus grand public, et donc peu engendrer bien plus de vente pour noël)

----------


## Sellig

> Non mais quand je parle de retours, je veut dire les vôtres.
> Ce lien je l'ais vu sur la page précédente, et le post sur ETR aussi ^^
> 
> Mais bref, je vient de le prendre sur GamesPlanet, et si ces cons veulent bien se bouger le fion a valider ma commande (leur systeme est merdique, il faut qu'une personne de chez eux valide manuellement les commandes apparemment   jamais vu ça sur un site de vente de jeux.) Mais bref, 45€ au lieu de 60 sur Steam, c'est déjà plus raisonnable.


Je le vois à 53,99€ sur Games Planet...

----------


## Shamanix

> Ou alors ils l'ont d'abord développé en utilsant l'API steam prévue pour le Vive (et les casque WMR) et l'utilisation avec l'Occulus est forcément plus aléatoire puisque non étudiée à la base ... 
> 
> Voyons voir lequel est le plus crédible, un portable pour une autre plateforme ce qui induit un comportement étrange au lancement sur occulus ? Ou un sabotage volontaire d'une plateforme qui comporte "juste" un poil moins de 50% du marché ? 
> 
> Sinon, certains l'ont testé sur un casque WMR ? Il me tente bien ce jeu (j'ai volontairement zappé fallout 4 pour l'instant, donc ça serait pour le découvrir/faire intégralement en VR )


Ce n'est pas une plateforme différente: On est sur PC, après les gué-guerres débiles entres fabricants de périphériques ne devrais pas impacter les utilisateurs (déja que le marché de la VR n'est pas énorme...)
Bref: C'est des nazes, je suis désolée mais pour faire moins bien qu'un portage d'un jeu mobile quand on est une boite de la taille de Bethesda, il faut vraiment en tenir une couche.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je le vois à 53,99€ sur Games Planet...


Il faut passer par la version .UK, 38£.

----------


## 564.3

> Je parlais de Fallout 4 VR, sur lequel l'accent a été plus mis à priori. Doom VFR est sorti bien plus rapidement après son annonce, et n'a pas de freelocomotion sans le pad, ce qui n'est visiblement pas le cas de fallout (ce n'est qu'un exemple pour montrer l'attention apporté au dev du portage sur ces deux jeux).
> Clairement le portage de doom a été torché, celui de fallout, vu sa sortie toute récente, c'est encore trop tôt pour se prononcer, et j'ai envie de croire qu'ils ont salopé doom pour se consacrer entièrement à Fallout (qui est bien plus grand public, et donc peu engendrer bien plus de vente pour noël)


Ce n'est pas les mêmes équipes, ni le même moteur à priori.

Pour Doom ils ont fait des choix discutables qui peuvent se reconfigurer assez facilement, comme on l'a vu. Mais il y a aussi des défauts du moteur, qui n'est pas pensé pour la VR et son interaction plus "tactile". J'avais espéré qu'ils fassent les modifs nécessaires, vu que c'était un jeu dédié à la VR et pas un simple portage, mais finalement ce n'est pas le cas…

Pour Skyrim et Fallout, c'est du portage au chausse-pied, donc j'en attendais moins. Vu les retours, c'est déjà assez bien que ça ne déconne pas trop, même s'il y aurait encore énormément de boulot pour que ce soit au niveau des jeux dédiés VR.

----------


## Shamanix

Ha, et je précise que même sur Vive, le fait de ne pouvoir tourner au contrôleur que par a coups, le système d'interaction moisie, le fait de voir les contrôleurs et non ses mains,...
Enfin c'est du travail de sagoin quoi, il va falloir attendre des mods.

----------


## 564.3

> Bref: C'est des nazes, je suis désolée mais pour faire moins bien qu'un portage d'un jeu mobile quand on est une boite de la taille de Bethesda, il faut vraiment en tenir une couche.


Ouaip, mais c'était largement moins complexe à mon avis. Les outils utilisés étaient plus standard, et déjà utilisés par ailleurs pour du dev VR.
Pour Bethesda, c'est des moteurs maison pas conçus pour la VR, et ils n'ont probablement pas mis assez de moyens pour tout refaire. Edit: sans compter potentiellement repasser sur tous les objets du jeu pour ajouter des infos en rapport à leur préhension/utilisation autrement que par un curseur/laser.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ha, et je précise que même sur Vive, le fait de ne pouvoir tourner au contrôleur que par a coups, le système d'interaction moisie, le fait de voir les contrôleurs et non ses mains,...
> Enfin c'est du travail de sagoin quoi, il va falloir attendre des mods.


Pour les déplacements et d'autres détails, ils rajouteront probablement des options plus tard comme ils l'ont fait pour Skyrim PSVR. Et des ajustement de paramètres/options pour Rift, Windows MR, etc.
Pour les interactions, ça risque d'être plus compliqué (et encore plus pour les moddeurs).

----------


## Shamanix

Les interactions encore c'est pas le plus genant, si déjà ils règlent le soucis de la rotation uniquement par accoups et le manque de clarté/pratique des contrôles aux touchs, ce sera déjà plus acceptable.
Mais bon, quand ont vois le résultat sur Doom VFR il y'a quand même de quoi se dire qu'on a affaire a une sacré bande de branquignoles (si tout le gameplay restais a inventer encore, seulement ont a déjà tellement mieux ailleurs).

----------


## Sellig

Bethesda, ce sont les joueurs/moddeurs/bidouilleurs qui finissent tous leurs jeux, c'est pas nouveau.

----------


## Shamanix

Bon ben en tous cas il y'a déjà un patch dispo dans la branche bêta du jeu pour régler un soucis de résolution et 2-3 autres trucs.
Sinon quelqu'un connais une commande de lancement sous steam pour virer l'anti-aliasing ?

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon, certains l'ont testé sur un casque WMR ? Il me tente bien ce jeu (j'ai volontairement zappé fallout 4 pour l'instant, donc ça serait pour le découvrir/faire intégralement en VR )


Ça pose moins de problèmes qu'avec le Rift vu que les manettes ont des trackpads. Un mec a l'air assez content sur Reddit après avoir testé avec 2 GPUs sous les specs demandées par Bethesda, mais ça doit piquer les yeux: https://www.reddit.com/r/WindowsMR/c..._works_on_wmr/

En passant, il y en a un qui s'est imprimé des supports pour améliorer la prise en main: https://www.reddit.com/r/WindowsMR/c...ler_ergonomic/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon ben en tous cas il y'a déjà un patch dispo dans la branche bêta du jeu pour régler un soucis de résolution et 2-3 autres trucs.
> Sinon quelqu'un connais une commande de lancement sous steam pour virer l'anti-aliasing ?


Ils sont au taquet, mais ça gueulait un max sur ces histoires… Certains contournaient les paramètres de rendu par défaut avec le panneau de controle NVidia sinon.

Pour l'anti-aliasing, il y en a qui modifient le fichier .ini plutôt. Visiblement il y a plusieurs options https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...a_through_the/

----------


## Shamanix

> Ça pose moins de problèmes qu'avec le Rift vu que les manettes ont des trackpads. Un mec a l'air assez content sur Reddit après avoir testé avec 2 GPUs sous les specs demandées par Bethesda, mais ça doit piquer les yeux: https://www.reddit.com/r/WindowsMR/c..._works_on_wmr/
> 
> En passant, il y en a un qui s'est imprimé des supports pour améliorer la prise en main: https://www.reddit.com/r/WindowsMR/c...ler_ergonomic/
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ils sont au taquet, mais ça gueulait un max sur ces histoires… Certains contournaient les paramètres de rendu par défaut avec le panneau de controle NVidia sinon.
> ...


Merci.

----------


## Rodwin

Hello !
Je discutais de mon ressenti de Fallout 4 VR, et je me suis dit que ça pourrait aussi vous intéresser.
Pour référence, j'utilise la version Beta du jeu sur une 970 avec 8Go de RAM et un vieil i5. Mon HTC Vive tourne là dessus depuis un an sans problème, mais je ne monte jamais le Supersampling.

J'ai donc craqué, 60€ pour le simple portage en VR d'un vieux jeu sympa.
J'ai d'abord été déçu par le manque d’interaction avec les objets du monde. Impossible de prendre un cendrier dans la main, de le faire tourner et de le reposer. 
Non, les manipulations se font par un pointeur qui sort de vos contrôleurs, et plus tard de vos armes. Si vous cliquez sur un objet interactif, soit ça déclenche le script prévu, soit ça le place dans votre inventaire. Et c'est à peu près tout (sauf à déplacer les cadavres).
C'est donc assez limité.
J'ai aussi trouvé le point de vue un peu bas, et les objets un peu gros, donnant parfois l'impression d'incarner un enfant, disons un ado. L'immersion s'en trouve amoindrie, et encore plus quand vos mains sont remplacées par les contrôleurs dans le monde du jeu. Ça fait un peu tâche, mais ce n'est pas irréparable.
Enfin, les temps de chargement. Il n'y en a pas beaucoup, mais ils sont looooongs ! Beaucoup trop. C'est peut-être un problème sur ma config, mais je n'y crois pas vraiment. J'ai même vu plusieurs fois l'écran de chargement de SteamVR (le monde gris dans lequel apparaît la bannière du jeu) lorsque je consultais le contenu de quelques conteneurs (bureaux, coffres etc.). Ce n'est pas gênant pour jouer, ça coupe simplement l'immersion.

Et pourtant, tout ça ne m'a pas empêché de passer deux bonnes heures de suite dans un très bon jeu au monde ouvert, aux histoires riches et aux personnages intéressants.
Fallout 4 est déjà à la base, de mon point de vue, un très bon jeu. Cette version VR n'en est qu'un portage assez moyen.
Et pourtant le plaisir de s'y plonger est décuplé par cette nouvelle façon de jouer. Frapper ses ennemis au corps à corps par des mouvements de bras, aligner les mires de ses armes pour viser, même la simple promenade, debout dans ce décor post-apocalyptique, tout prend une nouvelle dimension dans nos casques hors de prix.
Je n'ai ressenti aucune cinétose, peut-être parce que je commence a être bien habitué maintenant (je joue régulièrement), mais aussi parce que les mouvements rapides de la tête sont accompagnés d'un rétrécissement du FOV.
J'ajoute qu'il existe quantité d'options relatives aux déplacements ou à l'utilisation du Pipboy.
De quoi adapter votre Fallout VR à vos goûts.
Graphiquement, ce n'est pas au niveau de Fallout 4 normal, ou au moins du souvenir que j'en ai. Mais le rendu est largement acceptable, fourni, et la distance d'affichage est confortable. Les textes, que ce soient les sous titres, les écrans du pipboy ou les moniteurs accessibles dans le jeu, sont tout à fait lisible. Le tout est rendu avec des performances honnêtes, surtout si l'on considère que j'ai un PC modeste.
Il m'a semblé que le son manquait de spatialisation. Que votre interlocuteur soit à gauche ou à droite, vous l'entendrez comme s'il était en face de vous. 

Pour conclure, je dirais que 60€ pour un portage de cette qualité, c'est cher. Mais 60€ pour avoir ce niveau d'immersion dans à un superbe monde ouvert, ça peut valoir le coup. Pour ma part, je considère mon achat comme un vote, une invitation à en avoir encore plus, un "Give me more!".

----------


## Carpette

Merci pour le retour !
J'ai à peu près ta config (rx 470, i5 4460, et 16Go de ram), donc c'est parfait pour moi  ::love:: 

Vais surement me le prendre.
Dernière question, il prend combien de place sur le disque ? (si les chargements sont long, je devrais surement le mettre sur le SSD ... mais je n'ai plus de place dessus aujourd'hui)

----------


## Rodwin

30Go

----------


## Myron

Je plussoie sur presque tout les points la review de Rodwin. Surtout cette sensation d'être un enfant entourés d'adultes de 2m.
Fallout 4 est un portage à l'arrache mais il faut bien admettre qu'il a le mérite d'exister et de proposer enfin un vaste monde que l'on peut explorer en VR.
J'ai encore plus envie d'explorer dans cette version en VR que dans la version classique. Le fait de vivre le truc de intérieur donne l'impression de vivre une aventure.

Je suis tout de même déçu en imaginant ce qu'ils auraient pu en faire. Je m'imaginais tourner la manivelle derrière ma super armure avant d'y entrer. Tuer du supermutant avec un 10mm dans chaque main et interagir avec le monde de manière plus naturelle. On dirait qu'ils n'ont rien appris des enseignements apportés par tout les jeux qui sont apparus cette année et c'est bien dommage.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*FALLOUT 4 VR*

.Pour le prob de la taille/hauteur, une soluce sur reddit  : 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Vive/commen...e3&sh=5cf955cd

.Possibilité finalement d'installer des _mod_ avec le *Nexus Mod Manager* :

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*The Talos Principle VR* à *18,50€* sur Steam !!! _
(jusqu'à vendredi 19h00)_

----------


## darkmanticora

Oh !
Je connais pas ce jeu, je n'ai fait qu'en entendre parler ! 
C'est bien ?

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Oh !
> Je connais pas ce jeu, je n'ai fait qu'en entendre parler ! 
> C'est bien ?


un excellent jeu narratif à base de casse tête / réflexion
un chef-d’œuvre pour beaucoup

----------


## Sorkar

Bon, je sais a quoi je vais me mettre ce week end  ::lol:: 

Hype !

----------


## Wolverine

Arizona Sunshine en promo chez gamersgate

----------


## darkmanticora

> Bon, je sais a quoi je vais me mettre ce week end 
> 
> Hype !


C'est mega moche qd meme :x

----------


## Yves Signal

> *The Talos Principle VR* à *18,50€* sur Steam !!! _
> (jusqu'à vendredi 19h00)_


Question bête : j'ai le jeu en version non-VR, mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'y jouer.
Cette version c'est juste un supplément pigeon pour un tweak officiel ou c'est un jeu différent ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Question bête : j'ai le jeu en version non-VR, mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'y jouer.
> Cette version c'est juste un supplément pigeon pour un tweak officiel ou c'est un jeu différent ?


De mémoire, c'est le même jeu (même énigmes), mais ils ont adapté pas mal de trucs (comme les herbes par exemple), qui ne passaient absolument plus en VR. Donc on est entre les deux je dirais.

----------


## Sorkar

> C'est mega moche qd meme :x


Ouai, c'est plutôt vilain, mais c'est un mmorp en VR boudiou  ::):  Au programme après quelques recherches :
-20 levels
-4 donjon pve
-9 zones ouvertes, dont une full pvp
-4 classes super originales  ::ninja::  : Ranger, Musketeer (rogue ?), Warrior et Runemage
-2 métiers de craft : alchimie et pêche
-voice chat
-des pet, enfin j'en ai vu qu'un pour le moment
-du housing
-pas d'abonnement

Sortie en Early acces vendredi, seul "léger" soucis, pour l'instant aucun lien pour l'acheter, j'espere que la vente sera ouverte vendredi, ou que ce n'est pas réservé a seulement ceux qui ont back sur kickstarter.

D'ailleurs, je comprend pas pourquoi aucun projet plus ambitieux de mmo full vr ne soit pas sur le feu, c'est pourtant un genre très apprécié sur lequel il y a encore beaucoup d'attente, et qui promet énormément de possibilités en vr... Sans demander pour autant un triple A.

----------


## lousticos

ya esper: the collection en promo sur l'oculus store, petit jeu aux alentours de 3 euros, de ce que j'en ai testé ça à l'air fun ^^

sinon ya les soldes d'hivers qui viennent de pop, d'après ce que j'ai compris on va avoir le droit à 2 jeux en promo par jours ?

----------


## AKG

La vache, The Invisible Hours déjà à 15€. Excellent jeu que je conseille à tous. Même à 35€.

----------


## nodulle

Je viens de voir que The Unspoken est en train de télécharger une maj de près de 8go. En jettant un oeil au patchnote, je remarque qu'ils ont ajouté un single player ! Je vais peut-être enfin m'y mettre à ce jeu, depuis le temps qu'il dort sur mon disque...

----------


## 564.3

Quelques news sympa ce soir-:
- Google sort une appli PC Youtube VR (même si je préfèrerais un truc en WebVR, ce n'est ptet pas encore assez mûr)
- Sairento VR sortira le 19 janvier 2018 avec une campagne



Sinon concernant Talos VR, il y a un gros boulot de portage et c'est au rabais si on a déjà le jeu normal, avec encore plus de remises si on a d'autres jeux de Croteam VR. Il faut tester l'achat d'un bundle, ce qu'on a déjà est retiré.
Après ça reste un jeu AA qui date un peu, mais au moins la VR est bien intégrée et c'est intéressant.

----------


## AKG

Apparemment l'app youtube VR avec le rift c'est pas trop ça encore..

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Cool pour Sairento VR, j'espère  juste que les dévs ont pensé à fournir une bonne IA.

----------


## Yves Signal

> C'est considéré comme un autre jeu, donc pas de rabais dans mon cas, tant pis.


Il y a des winter sales sur l'oculus store btw, des jeux valent vraiment le coût ?

Sairento à ce prix ça vaut le coup ou il vaut mieux attendre un peu ?

----------


## AKG

Sortie de Sairento = augmentation du prix à venir. Imo le meilleur moment pour le prendre c'est dans le bundle avec 2 autres jeux qui sera bien soldé lors des soldes de noël.

----------


## darkmanticora

Tin cool pour sairento !
Vivement la campagne !

----------


## Shamanix

*Onward est en promo a 14€ sur Steam:* http://store.steampowered.com/app/496240/Onward/

Du coup je me le suis pris et j'ai test vite fait le champ de tir et une mission solo, et ça m'a l'air bien sympa (a part l'IA qui est a chier mais ça semble plus orienté multi).

----------


## 564.3

> C'est considéré comme un autre jeu, donc pas de rabais dans mon cas, tant pis.


Ouaip c'est un autre jeu et pas une extension, mais normalement il y a 25% de réduc si on a le jeu d'origine dans son inventaire. Par contre je ne sais pas si ça se cumule avec la promo actuelle.
À coté, Bethesda a fait un port moins bien foutu (bon y a plus de boulot) et n'a même pas proposé de réduc.

Le message de lancement: http://steamcommunity.com/games/5524...93081013219995
«-The Talos Principle VR is available with automatic 25% off for all existing owners of The Talos Principle. Along with the content available in the base game, the VR adaptation features the full Road to Gehenna expansion free of charge.-»

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

et bé  :tired:  ils en veulent tous à nos portes monnaie 
et les soldes Steam qui vont commencer jeudi prochain normalement...

sinon
ya aussi la MàJ de *Bigscreen* qui permet d'invité jusqu'à 12 personnes sur 1 stream
j'imagine déjà les soirées foot (ou autres) entre amis...

----------


## darkmanticora

Super interessant ce bundle : http://steamcommunity.com/games/5869...17774384958760

----------


## FixB

15% de réduc pour l'achat de 3 jeux?? Hum.. Je sais pas si "super intéressant" s'applique ici. Il faut vraiment avoir envie de ces 3 jeux là (et ne pas vouloir attendre les promos de fin d'année)!
Et sachant que The Wizards est à -30% et Karnage à -25% sur l'Oculus Store...

----------


## darkmanticora

Oui pardon, qd je parlais d'intéressant c'est dans le sens ou j'ai deja the Wizards et que les 2 autres me font envie depuis quelques temps  ::P: 
Mon super concernait plus les jeux que les prix  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je l'ai eu en réduc sur steam the wizard et je crois que les 15% s'appliquent en plus non ?

----------


## lousticos

est-ce que je suis le seul à avoir le jeu ripcoil qui est apparu dans ma bibliothéque ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> est-ce que je suis le seul à avoir le jeu ripcoil qui est apparu dans ma bibliothéque ?


Le jeu est offert pour tout premier achat sur le Store Oculus. Jamais reussi a lancer une partie dessus cependant, et pas de solo disponible :/

----------


## AKG

Sur l'oculus store Karnage était à 10€ il y a quelques jours et the wizards aussi pour la promo des 1 an de touch.

Sinon, L.A Noire VR sort dans 5h.

----------


## FixB

Je viens de me prendre EVE Valkyrie en promo sur l'oculus store. Mais je n'arrive pas à configurer mon HOTAS pour ce qui concerne la poussée. Il y a bien un bouton boost et un autre brake, mais ça doit quand même être possible de mettre ça sur un axe??

----------


## nodulle

Non ça n'est pas possible, le vaisseau avance tout seul. Tu as un bouton pour décélérer et un autre pour le boost.
Il n'y a que le joystick d'utilisable.

----------


## Shamanix

Ha bah oui, Eve VR c'est du gros arcade qui tache ^^
Il faudrait que je le réinstalle (il y'a eu des MAJ) mais a l'époque j'avais du y jouer 30min et je l'avais désinstallé vite fait (encore que ce soit un peut plus sympa au joystick quand même), je préférais largement le mode arène d'Elite, hélas il n'y a plus grand monde dessus.

----------


## darkmanticora

Patch pour Payday 2 VR (beta) full locomotion implémenté !!!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Patch pour Payday 2 VR (beta) full locomotion implémenté !!!


Oh cool !!

----------


## Rodwin

Et pas de partie d'organisée ? Rhooo

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai testé rapidement le patch de Payday 2. Le rechargement des armes est nettement plus rapide, du moins avec le P90 (Korbus). Le full locomotion change radicalement le jeu MAIS, je perds l'équilibre contrairement aux autres jeux qui l'implémentent comme OnWard, Serious Sam, Sairento VR. Sur ces derniers, pas eu une seule sensation bizarre ni de chute.

Par contre,  je trouve la vitesse du full locomotion assez lente.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*L.A. Noire* qui est bloqué sur Oculus RiFT & Windows MR...
ça sent l'exclu HTC... c'est bien la première fois que j'en vois une

mais bon apparemment on ne perd pas grd chose
3 vrais enquêtes sur les 7 de cette version *VR* (21 dans le jeu original)
ils ne se sont pas foulés pour 30 balles

MàJ :et déjà un *fix openVR* pour le faire fonctionner sur le RiFT

----------


## 564.3

> *L.A. Noire* qui est bloqué sur Oculus RiFT & Windows MR...
> ça sent l'exclu HTC... c'est bien la première fois que j'en vois une


La première c'était Google Earth VR, à priori ils voulaient être sûr que seul le Vive puisse l'utiliser tant qu'ils n'avaient pas fait les ajustement nécessaires pour les Touchs. C'était aussi un simple check qui a été pété dans les heures qui suivaient…

La politique officielle d'HTC est de ne pas demander d'exclus pour les indies qu'ils financent (certains sont sortis direct sur le store Oculus).
On peut avoir des doutes qu'il n'y ait pas eu un accord sous le manteau avec Bethesda, vu FO4VR dans des bundles. Mais c'était aussi le cas avec Star Strek qui supportait directement tout le matos PC.
Par contre pour Rockstar je ne vois pas de raison de douter. C'est probablement leur choix de faire un démarrage progressif en testant bien les choses. Sur Steam, 1/3 des jeux / shovelwares ne supportent officiellement pas le Rift (ça marche quand même, mais bon…).
Dans les grosses boites, les processus de développement doivent avoir pas mal d'inertie. On peut supposer qu'une fois qu'ils auront résolu les défauts de la version Vive, ils s'attaqueront aux autres matos en repassant parce des cycles de test interne, réunion de validation des changements et tout le bordel.

En tous cas il semblerait que leur portage VR soit vraiment du bon boulot, même si les specs qu'ils demandent me font hésiter (j'ai un i5 4590).
Le seul reproche que j'ai vu c'est que la locomotion fluide fait seulement avancer. On peut tourner la tête pendant ce temps pour regarder sur les cotés, puis il faut relacher et rappuyer pour partir dans direction qu'on regarde. On dirait que c'est conçu pour les PS Move  ::|: 
Concernant la quantité de contenu, on ne sait pas quel boulot ça a représenté de tout refaire, mais ouais c'est frustrant qu'ils en aient gardé autant sous la pédale.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je viens de finir Edge of Nowhere, et finalement, j'ai bien aimé. Le rendu n'est pas top mais avec Revive, on peut super samplé. Je n'ai pas vu le temps passé et d'un autre côté, la progression est lente que j'aurai cru que j'avais joué au moins 6h en tout.

Je n'ai pas trop aimé le côté infiltration mais par contre, découvrir les environnements c'était sympa. La fin est assez violente mais prévisible. 
En ce moment, il est à 20 € au lieu de 40 €. Je le trouve encore un poil cher.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai testé rapidement le patch de Payday 2. Le rechargement des armes est nettement plus rapide, du moins avec le P90 (Korbus). Le full locomotion change radicalement le jeu MAIS, je perds l'équilibre contrairement aux autres jeux qui l'implémentent comme OnWard, Serious Sam, Sairento VR. Sur ces derniers, pas eu une seule sensation bizarre ni de chute.
> 
> Par contre,  je trouve la vitesse du full locomotion assez lente.


Ah, j'ai testé cet aprem et je trouve que leur implémentation de la locomotion est plutôt bonne. Par contre on peut beaucoup se déplacer pendant qu'on répare un truc, c'est gruger.
Faudrait vraiment que je regarde pour les upgrades, parce que le fusil d'assaut de base tire comme un vieil arrosoir défoncé. L'avantage c'est que ça ne sert à rien de vraiment viser, du coup je ne me prends pas la tête…

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Onward en Daily deal pour encore 15min.

C'est je pense le jeu qui gagne le plus en intensité au passage en VR. (et la communauté est étonnamment mature et accueillante)

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

pour ceux qui ont apprécier Archangel et piloter un Mech
pour leur *Mechwarrior 5* (sortie fin 2018)
les dév sont hyper chaud pour une version *VR* ::trollface::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ah cool pour Mechwarrior 5 en VR. Je me disais, quand est-ce que les dévs de Mechwarrior Online allait proposer de la VR. Parce que j'avais testé War Robots VR :  The Skirmish, qui propose une expérience assez proche de Mechwarrior en plus arcade évidemment. C'était sympa mais c'est super court.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah, j'ai testé cet aprem et je trouve que leur implémentation de la locomotion est plutôt bonne. Par contre on peut beaucoup se déplacer pendant qu'on répare un truc, c'est gruger.
> Faudrait vraiment que je regarde pour les upgrades, parce que le fusil d'assaut de base tire comme un vieil arrosoir défoncé. L'avantage c'est que ça ne sert à rien de vraiment viser, du coup je ne me prends pas la tête…


Oui leur implémentation est bonne. Faut juste que je comprenne pourquoi je perds l'équilibre dans ce jeu.  ::P:  Le voile noir quand on se colle trop près du décors reste encore plus problématique.

----------


## FixB

La nouvelle promo, c'est Titanic et Skyworld... Vou avez testé?

Pour Edge of Nowhere, j'attendrais voir s'il passe pas en Daily (il est passé à moins que ça, donc c'est probable!)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> La nouvelle promo, c'est Titanic et Skyworld... Vou avez testé?
> 
> Pour Edge of Nowhere, j'attendrais voir s'il passe pas en Daily (il est passé à moins que ça, donc c'est probable!)


Oui, j'ai pris Edge of Nowhere pour seulement 0,99 € en Octobre ou Novembre de cette année.

----------


## graouille

Skyworld je recommande , j'ai pas eu le temps d'y jouer bcp , mais je l'ai trouve très sympa. Ça change des FPS . Apres la profondeur tactique n’égale pas un bon vieu rts , mais l'impression d’être devant un vrai jeux de plateau est tiptop.

----------


## 564.3

> Oui leur implémentation est bonne. Faut juste que je comprenne pourquoi je perds l'équilibre dans ce jeu.  Le voile noir quand on se colle trop près du décors reste encore plus problématique.


T'as bien désactivé leur système de niveau de détail adaptatif ? Chez moi ça décalait le sol par moments, assez perturbant…
Avec une config statique pas trop élevée ça tourne bien mieux.

Sinon j'ai aussi joué à la dernière mise à jour de Gorn: il y a un grappin, des griffes à la Wolverine, un bracelet magique pour faire des bonds. Et un nouvel objectif permet de débloquer un baton de combat. Enfin c'est toujours aussi fun, une bonne occase de le relancer.

----------


## Shamanix

Bon, *Arizona SUnshine est en promo a 25€ sur le store Oculus*, du coup vu que je me l'étais fait rembourser sur Steam étant donné qu'il étais injouable chez moi, j'en ais profité pour le reprendre, et... c'est largement mieux !

C'est même le jours et la nuit au niveau performances, c'est super fluide et il y'a beaucoup moins de pertes de tracking, il faut croire que Steam VR fout vraiment la merde sur le Rift, pourtant Dead Effect 2 tourne franchement pas mal sur Steam VR, c'est bizarre.

----------


## Nibher

Y'a in wave shooter de zombies gratuit qui vient de sortir sur l'oculus store. Zombie  Riot. Pour du gratuit c'est très bien, à essayer !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Par la faute de certains canards, j'ai finalement pris Fallout 4 VR. Le rendu est plutôt propre et même avec le super sampling, je n'ai pas ressenti de ralentissement (j'ai désactivé l'Asynchronous Reprojection pour un autre jeu).
L'absence de corps et même des mains du joueur est vraiment dommage. Je confirme aussi qu'on se trouve dans un corps de nain. Il y a un écart de 20-30 cm par rapport aux NPCs.  ::sad:: 

Grosse déception, le jeu ne propose aucun spatialisation du son. Le Pipboy grossit automatiquement dès qu'on veut l'utiliser. Bref, toutes les intéractions ne sont pas pensés pour la VR et c'est dommage. Je trouve les combats difficiles, enfin plutôt la visée difficile. Je n'ai pas d'indicateurs. Là, je viens de chopper le Mousquet Laser à Concord, et à part aller me coller à 1 m de ma cible, je ne sais pas comment viser avec cette arme. J'ai testé d'épauler l'arme pour regarder à travers le scope, finalement, j'ai abandonné.

Le système de rechargement n'est pas terrible alors que si les dévs avaient vraiment fait une bonne adaptation en VR, ce jeu serait nettement meilleur. J'aurai bien aimé recharger mon mousquet laser en tournant physiquement la manivelle.

Celà dit malgré ces défauts, j'ai quand même envie de réexplorer ce Fallout 4.

----------


## nodulle

Mais ils ont fait quoi à part adapter leur moteur ? Parce que à voir vos différents retour sur ce jeu c'est à se demander. Je trouve ça hallucinant qu'ils n'aient même pas corrigé la taille du joueur...  :Facepalm: 
Je comprends que ça doit être sympa de parcourir  l'univers de Fallout en VR mais au vu du travail effectué, 60 balles c'est pas un peu l'arnaque ?  ::o:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bah clair surtout quand tu compares le taf effectué sur payday 2 qui sera gratos pour ceux qui ont le jeu.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Mais ils ont fait quoi à part adapter leur moteur ? Parce que à voir vos différents retour sur ce jeu c'est à se demander. Je trouve ça hallucinant qu'ils n'aient même pas corrigé la taille du joueur... 
> Je comprends que ça doit être sympa de parcourir  l'univers de Fallout en VR mais au vu du travail effectué, 60 balles c'est pas un peu l'arnaque ?


En gros, si je le compare avec un autre jeu, Fallout 4 VR c'est Serious Sam 1/2/3 en VR. Le portage des 2 jeux est identiques. On se contente du minimum.
Pour l'aspect pur combats, c'est suffisant malgré l'absence de corps/mains.  Mais pour tout ce qui est intéraction avec le décors / NPC, ce n'est pas ça. Les dévs n'ont rien fait pour renforcer l'immersion.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

Oculus baisse le prix de son *RiFT* pour les fêtes, à *419€*, frais de port compris

----------


## 564.3

> Je confirme aussi qu'on se trouve dans un corps de nain. Il y a un écart de 20-30 cm par rapport aux NPCs.


Ça se change dans un fichier .ini, mais c'est bizarre qu'ils n'aient pas fait de calibration automatique comme pour tous les autres jeux VR…

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En gros, si je le compare avec un autre jeu, Fallout 4 VR c'est Serious Sam 1/2/3 en VR. Le portage des 2 jeux est identiques. On se contente du minimum.
> Pour l'aspect pur combats, c'est suffisant malgré l'absence de corps/mains.  Mais pour tout ce qui est intéraction avec le décors / NPC, ce n'est pas ça. Les dévs n'ont rien fait pour renforcer l'immersion.


Dans SS 1/2/3 VR il y a rarement des interactions avec le décors, mais on actionne les leviers à la main et pas avec un pointeur laser. Sans parler de toutes les options de locomotion. Idem pour la calibration du joueur, on ne se pose même pas la question.
Pour moi c'est du bien meilleur boulot, mais il y avait très peu de choses à faire à coté de l'océan qu'est un Fallout. Le seul truc qui manquerait éventuellement c'est du _body awareness_ (gadget, et en général bancal, surtout pour faire la danse des canards - mouvements de coudes sans bouger les manettes) et revoir les cinématiques.
Edit: finalement c'était un mauvais exemple, je viens de vérifier sur une vidéo de danseurs professionnels, ils bougent tout l'avant bras donc ça passe.

Sinon la critique de LA Noire par RoadToVR (avec le Samsung Odyssey  :B):  et pas le Vive) m'a pas mal refroidi. Ils ont poussé le portage beaucoup plus loin que Bethesda, mais ça reste partiel.
Bon, de toute façon j'attends qu'ils optimisent leur truc et revoient les specs minimales (c'est prévu il parait).

Cette vidéo m'a bien fait marrer (illustration de l'intérêt du _body awareness_, quand même)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ça se change dans un fichier .ini, mais c'est bizarre qu'ils n'aient pas fait de calibration automatique comme pour tous les autres jeux VR…
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Dans SS 1/2/3 VR il y a rarement des interactions avec le décors, mais on actionne les leviers à la main et pas avec un pointeur laser. Sans parler de toutes les options de locomotion. Idem pour la calibration du joueur, on ne se pose même pas la question.
> Pour moi c'est du bien meilleur boulot, mais il y avait très peu de choses à faire à coté de l'océan qu'est un Fallout. Le seul truc qui manquerait éventuellement c'est du _body awareness_ (gadget, et en général bancal, surtout pour faire la danse des canards - mouvements de coudes sans bouger les manettes) et revoir les cinématiques.
> Edit: finalement c'était un mauvais exemple, je viens de vérifier sur une vidéo de danseurs professionnels, ils bougent tout l'avant bras donc ça passe.
> ...


A la différence de Fallout 4, le gameplay de Serious Sam est vraiment minimale. On se contente simplement de shooter à tout va donc, c'est moins gênant.

----------


## 564.3

> A la différence de Fallout 4, le gameplay de Serious Sam est vraiment minimale. On se contente simplement de shooter à tout va donc, c'est moins gênant.


Ouaip, mieux fait mais beaucoup moins de choses à faire. Pour Talos VR ils ont du un peu plus bosser: on peut déplacer les pièces des puzzles à la main, utiliser le clavier des consoles, etc.
Mais ça reste très peu d'interactions à coté d'un jeu comme Fallout.

----------


## lousticos

je vous entend tous parler de supersampling, et de réglages pour rendre les jeux plus beaux, quelqu'un peut m’expliquer ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dans les paramètres de Steam VR dans la partie Developper, tu as une réglette pour augmenter le super sampling (consistant à augmenter la résolution, l'équivalent du DSR pour les jeux en 2D). Par défaut, elle est réglée sur 1.0 ou 1.4. Plus tu augmentes cette valeurs, plus l'image sera meilleur et en contre partie le framerate en prend un coup.

----------


## lousticos

et pour oculus ?

----------


## nodulle

Oculus Tray Tool (Il serait d'ailleurs peut-être intéressant de le mentionner sur le premier post du topic non ?)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Oculus Tray Tool (Il serait d'ailleurs peut-être intéressant de le mentionner sur le premier post du topic non ?)


C'est fait  ::): 

Bon et sinon, je me suis enfin décidé à lancer Rec Room, et je me demande pourquoi Facebook n'a pas encore racheté ce petit bijou putain. Ca devrait se lancer par défaut quand on allume le casque bordel, c'est tellement bien pensé, y'a tellement de trucs à faire, ya tellement une bonne ambiance... Vous en connaissez beaucoup vous des FPS multi, où quand tu croises un adversaire et que vous vous butez tous les deux, vous vous faites un high five pour vous féliciter? 

Tout est magique dans ce truc, je n'ai pas encore vu la monétisation (le jeu est gratos de base), mais putain que c'est bien gaulé. On arrive dans un lobby style cartoon et on choisit le jeu auquel on veut participer. Il y a du sport en 1vs1, du Pictionnary (avec vraiment une très très bonne ambiance, j'insiste mais après des semaines de jeu sur des moba et fps multi, ca fait un vrai choc), du fps coop tout mignon et bien maniable (avec plusieurs univers différents), et du multi, type paintball ou lasertag.

Et encore, je n'ai surement pas encore tout testé, mais le gameplay/design mignon se marie de manière magique avec tout le reste, les contrôles sont simples et efficaces (high five ingame pour relever un pote qui est mort, on met sa main devant la bouche pour muter le micro, on serre la main de quelqu'un pour l'ajouter dans sa liste d'amis, on a une chiée d'emote de visage, on peut prendre des photos, s'habiller...).


j'ai également avancé sur *Mage's Tale*, et ca devient vraiment intéressant. Les combats sont bien class (je découvre l'utilisation du boucler qu'on peut agrandir), c'est nerveux, c'est immersif, c'est bien pensé. Franchement un super jeu VR.

Et *Lucky's Tail*, qui n'est qu'un mario 64 avec un renard, il ne réinvente rien, mais le point de vue en VR est tellement génial, j'y ai joué assis au milieu de mon salon, et c'est une merveille, la cameré est super bien pensé, la maniabilité n'est jamais prise en défaut, c'est joli, c'est rafraichissant. Bien sûr que je veux des jeux VR qui réinventent la roue, mais bordel, quand les 3DFX sont sortis, elles n'ont pas amené de bouleversement de gameplay radical. C'était d'abord du caviar pour les yeux, et les grosses évolutions sont arrivées ensuite. Et Lucky's Tail, c'est exactement ca, c'est l'équivalent de Incoming, qui était fourni en bundle avec les 3DFX. C'est le jeu que tu vas finir une fois et ne jamais revenir, mais c'est clairement ce jeu qui me fait dire que la VR dans le JV, va apporter quelque chose, et qu'elle va devenir incontournable, mais que oui, on continuera aussi à jouer comme des larves devant notre tele sur notre canapé, ou assis devant notre écran PC.

----------


## jujupatate

> C'est fait 
> 
> Bon et sinon, je me suis enfin décidé à lancer Rec Room, et je me demande pourquoi Facebook n'a pas encore racheté ce petit bijou putain. Ca devrait se lancer par défaut quand on allume le casque bordel, c'est tellement bien pensé, y'a tellement de trucs à faire, ya tellement une bonne ambiance... Vous en connaissez beaucoup vous des FPS multi, où quand tu croises un adversaire et que vous vous butez tous les deux, vous vous faites un high five pour vous féliciter? 
> 
> Tout est magique dans ce truc, je n'ai pas encore vu la monétisation (le jeu est gratos de base), mais putain que c'est bien gaulé. On arrive dans un lobby style cartoon et on choisit le jeu auquel on veut participer. Il y a du sport en 1vs1, du Pictionnary (avec vraiment une très très bonne ambiance, j'insiste mais après des semaines de jeu sur des moba et fps multi, ca fait un vrai choc), du fps coop tout mignon et bien maniable (avec plusieurs univers différents), et du multi, type paintball ou lasertag.
> 
> Et encore, je n'ai surement pas encore tout testé, mais le gameplay/design mignon se marie de manière magique avec tout le reste, les contrôles sont simples et efficaces (high five ingame pour relever un pote qui est mort, on met sa main devant la bouche pour muter le micro, on serre la main de quelqu'un pour l'ajouter dans sa liste d'amis, on a une chiée d'emote de visage, on peut prendre des photos, s'habiller...).


Je te l'avais dis que c'était une tuerie Rec Room.
En s'organisant entre canards, doit y avoir moyen de se marrer comme il faut entre toutes les activités dispos.  ::lol::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je te l'avais dis que c'était une tuerie Rec Room.
> En s'organisant entre canards, doit y avoir moyen de se marrer comme il faut entre toutes les activités dispos.


Yep, après, il faudrait vraiment qu'ils poussent le concept du hub, et qu'on puisse également lancer des jeux oculus normaux, (en dehors des activités déjà présentes dans REC Room)

Je suis subjugué par le gameplay du paint ball avec teleport. Moi qui pensais que sans full locomotion ca serait super chiant, bah pas du tout, ca rend le truc bien technique (avec le cooldown pour le déplacement), vraiment sympa.

----------


## FixB

Si tu as aimé Lucky Tail, je te conseille Chronos...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Si tu as aimé Lucky Tail, je te conseille Chronos...


Non non, moi en VR, il me faut des trucs choupinou hein, je stresse dejà quand les grosses abeilles mauves me jettent des bombes dans Lucky Tail.

----------


## Stix

Depuis que les devs se penchent dessus, ça donne quoi les gosses sur RecRoom ?
Je ne l'ai lancé qu'une fois et j'ai été épaté par la qualité du bouzin. Mais c'était gâché par une chiée de gosses à la voix criarde. Saloperies.

----------


## Rodwin

La voix, ça se coupe !

----------


## 564.3

> Depuis que les devs se penchent dessus, ça donne quoi les gosses sur RecRoom ?
> Je ne l'ai lancé qu'une fois et j'ai été épaté par la qualité du bouzin. Mais c'était gâché par une chiée de gosses à la voix criarde. Saloperies.


La première fois j'ai été kick-ban d'une activité random par des gamins (qui croyaient l'avoir mise en privé).
La 2e fois (quelques mois plus tard), ça s'est bien passé. C'était il y a quelques mois.
Depuis que c'est sorti sur PSVR, il doit y avoir plus de monde. Enfin ça n'était jamais vide quand j'ai testé.

Les CGU demandent à ce que l'utilisateur ait plus de 13 ans, et je crois que les devs ont fait des trucs à force que ça gueule sur les forums.

Sinon dans le genre du mode Paintball, il y a SmashBox Arena qui est bien mieux foutu. Il doit y avoir moins de joueurs, mais il y a des bots au pire.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Depuis que les devs se penchent dessus, ça donne quoi les gosses sur RecRoom ?
> Je ne l'ai lancé qu'une fois et j'ai été épaté par la qualité du bouzin. Mais c'était gâché par une chiée de gosses à la voix criarde. Saloperies.


Aucun soucis en jouant hier, pas mal de FR et d'anglais, et encore une fois, vraiment surpris par l'ambiance, ca se donne des conseils en coop, ca se félicite en PVP, même le tuto en 1vs1 dans l'espece de Pong estvraiment class. Il faut dire que les anim corporelles sont bien trippantes

----------


## 564.3

Tiens, bah Pavlov VR va aussi avoir un mode Battle Royale en 2018 histoire de suivre la tendance.
http://steamcommunity.com/games/5551...30763910117691

Ça me fait penser que je n'ai toujours pas testé le mode dans Bullet and More.

----------


## Elglon

+1 pour Rec Room, je trouve que même les mômes qui s'amusent à se lancer des flechettes à la tronche ou faire des gestes obscènes ça participe à l'ambiance du truc. :D



Form Other Sun vient d'avoir un patch qui ajoute le Français.

Par contre, j'aimerai savoir si il y a un truc spécial à faire sur les missions de pirates dans les stations ? Celles qui sont chronométrées et demandent de les empêcher de se barrer. Faut juste buter tout les pirates ? Parce-que y'en a beaucoup quand même... :/

----------


## Zapp le Grand

PEtit retour sur *Black Hat Cooperative*. Actuellement en promo pour 5€. Le principe est simple, un joueur en VR dans un labyrinthe avec design minecraftien, et un autre joueur sur le PC, qui voit la map vue de haut et le guide. Il lui indique les patrouilles, les cameras, les lasers invisibles. Ca manque d'interactions (aucune implémentation des Touch par exemple) et le joueur sur PC n'a pas grand chose à faire (des fois, il doit taper un mot que le joueur en VR lit sur un écran pour ouvrir une porte)

Le rythme est assez lent et du coup, j'ai trouvé ca idéal pour y jouer avec ma gamine de 6 ans. Elle est sur le PC, et me guide (en se gourant sur gauche droite, c'est pratique), elle doit taper des mots sur le clavier (donc ca lui fait réviser l'alphabet)

A voir si les interactions sont plus développés dans les niveaux suivants.

----------


## lousticos

en parlant de jeux asymétriques, je suis tombé sur ce post reddit qui liste les jeux vr asymétriques, je pense que ça peut être cool de le rajouter sur la première page ^^

EDIT: étant donné que je ne me relis pas, j'ai oublié de mettre le lien  ::P:  
le voila : https://www.reddit.com/r/Vive/commen..._games_vivepc/

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*SPARC* à 7€ pendant 24h sur le store Oculus !

----------


## la Vieille

> en parlant de jeux asymétriques, je suis tombé sur ce post reddit qui liste les jeux vr asymétriques, je pense que ça peut être cool de le rajouter sur la première page ^^


Quel post ? 

 :^_^:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Quel post ?


J'ai trouvé plusieurs posts sur ce sujet, le seul problème, c'est que la plupart des jeux asymétriques sont pour le moment des Proof of Concept que des vrais jeux. On retombe dans les travers de la VR de 2016 de fait, avec des trucs vendus un peu chers et que tu vas sortir deux fois de ta bibliothèque Steam. Même le fameux "Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes" n'est pas vraiment un jeu VR, car tu restes assis et tes touch servent à tourner la valise. Si encore le jeu forcait le joueur a se déplacer, a aller fouiller des tiroirs, a aller voir sous la table,... Donc c'est un peu compliqué d'en conseiller en jeux VR, tant la qualité est loin de ce qu'on atteint sur les jeux "normaux" VR.

----------


## Shamanix

Fini la campagne d'Arizona Sunshine: C'est bien fun grâce a une tres bonne implémentation du gameplay VR, mais c'est a peut prés le seul point positif du jeu, c'est (beaucoup) trop court, le level design est a peine correcte avec des murs invisibles et autres ficelles archi-usées, le scénar est merdique, graphiquement c'est pas trop mal (pour de la VR) mais vraiment sans plus, et les musiques sont des plus oubliables.

Bref, encore un jeu qui sur écran serais une merde mais qui trouve un intérêt de par son gameplay  FPS VR super-fun, n'empeche, ça reste bien trop court.
Dead Effect 2 en comparaison avais au moins une durée de vie un peut plus conséquente (mais pas top non plus) et des musiques sympas.


PS: Ha si, en point positif ont peut aussi ajouter que les devs ont eu l'intelligence de ne filer que des armes a une main (contrairement a D.E 2), ce qui est largement le mieux adapté au gameplay avec les contrôleurs actuels.

----------


## Carpette

> *SPARC* à 7€ pendant 24h sur le store Oculus !


Le lien ... pour faire gagner du temps à tout le monde !!  :Angry: 
Oui je suis aller le trouver tout seul, oui, mais sans déconner, ça coûte rien de le mettre avec, surtout que c'est une annonce pour une offre limitée dans le temps.

Donc hop, le lien



P.S: en plus tu m'as trollé avec ton surlignage du prix en rouge qui n'était en fait pas un lien ... grmbl ...
edit: le petit lien qui va bien pour les nouveaux utilisateurs de casque WMR qui veulent jouer à un jeu acheté sur le magasin oculus

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

c'est demandé tellement gentiment  :Mellow2:  que la prochaine fois j'y penserais

----------


## Carpette

Désolé ... mais ça me gonfle en ce moment, on dirait que c'est devenu une mode de filer des infos sans donner la source ou filer le lien pour accéder au sujet ...

Sinon, je l'ai acheté, je le téléchargerais ce soir, et j'y jouerai demain soir, vu la taille du truc et la vitesse de ma connexion.

----------


## darkmanticora

:^_^: 
Je sens que la prochaine fois il gardera son info bien au chaud  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'avoue que le coup du truc en rouge et souligné, ca prend plus de temps à faire que coller l'url sur le forum  ::P:  Je vais surement le prendre aussi, le jeu a l'air bien fun (après, un jeu a 20€ qui tombe a 7, deux semaines après sa sortie, et le dev qui ferme la branche VR, je suis pas méga confiant...)

----------


## graouille

Je me suis dis la meme chose , mais pour 7 euro , on risque pas grand chose  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je me suis dis la meme chose , mais pour 7 euro , on risque pas grand chose


Oue, mais je me dis ca beaucoup trop souvent sur la VR en fait ><

----------


## lousticos

> *SPARC* à 7€ pendant 24h sur le store Oculus !


je l'ai pris hier, le jeu est très difficile mais parfait pour ceux qui veulent faire du "vrai" sport en vr  ::P: 




> (après, un jeu a 20€ qui tombe a 7, deux semaines après sa sortie, et le dev qui ferme la branche VR, je suis pas méga confiant...)


Pour le coups c'est vrai que hier il n'y avais que 15 personnes en jeu (en mode normal), du coups on tombe facilement sur les mêmes personnes (surtout avec leurs système de lobby)
Après je pense que 7 euros pour pouvoir avoir bonne conscience en se dépensant physiquement (il faut entendre le bruit de réspiration haletante des autres joueurs  ::P: ) ça vaut le coups

----------


## Nibher

J'ai fait péter "The Invisible Hours", 15€ en promo sur l'oculus store.

C'est à la limite du jeu vidéo dans le sens où les interactions sont quasi-inexistantes mais le principe est vraiment cool j'ai trouvé. 

Le principe : on est simple spectateur dans un manoir sur une île sur laquelle se déroule une scène de 45 minutes (à vue de nez) impliquant une dizaine de protagonistes. L'idée c'est que pour comprendre ce qu'il se passe (un crime a eu lieu), il va falloir suivre chaque personnage dans le manoir afin d'avoir une compréhension globale du déroulement de l'histoire. 

Pour le moment je n'ai fait qu'un "run", mais je suis très curieux d'en savoir plus  ::):

----------


## Shamanix

Tient, on m'a offert Tabletop Simulator qui il le semble est compatible VR + Touchs/Vive controlers, et j'ai pas encore pu tester.
Quelqu'un ici la ? Ça donne quoi en VR ?

----------


## 564.3

> Bref, encore un jeu qui sur écran serais une merde mais qui trouve un intérêt de par son gameplay  FPS VR super-fun, n'empeche, ça reste bien trop court.
> Dead Effect 2 en comparaison avais au moins une durée de vie un peut plus conséquente (mais pas top non plus) et des musiques sympas.


Mouais, la durée de grinding dans DE2 n'est pas vraiment un bon argument pour moi, je trouve qu'il a moins d'heures de variété que AS dont j'ai largement préféré l'ambiance.
Après je les juge comme des jeux d'action/aventure, et passer des heures à buter le même genre de monstres dans le même genre de couloirs à tendance à me saouler. Heureusement qu'ils ont fait plein de trucs autours dans DE2 (matos et compétences notamment, même si j'ai trouvé ça un peu "creux").

Mais à coté je passe des heures sur des jeux d'arcade/sport hyper répétitifs… allez savoir. La qualité du gameplay sans doute.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai fait péter "The Invisible Hours", 15€ en promo sur l'oculus store.
> 
> C'est à la limite du jeu vidéo dans le sens où les interactions sont quasi-inexistantes mais le principe est vraiment cool j'ai trouvé.


Il y a Quaterno dans le même genre sur Steam (en démo, et moins bien je pense).
Mais ouais, The Invisible Hours est bien placé dans ma wishlist pour les soldes.

Et Sparc s'il est aussi inférieur à 10€, même si c'est dommage sans mode solo…

----------


## FixB

> Tient, on m'a offert Tabletop Simulator qui il le semble est compatible VR + Touchs/Vive controlers, et j'ai pas encore pu tester.
> Quelqu'un ici la ? Ça donne quoi en VR ?


J'ai testé rapidement : c'est très sympa je trouve.
Mais je n'ai pas encore testé sur la durée..

----------


## Carpette

Bon, je suis en train d'essayer d'installer Sparc via le store Oculus ... pour le moment, je n'ai pas de mot tendre envers cette "chose", je me retiens d'exploser tellement je trouve ça mal branlé.
Entre la vidéo obligatoire d'une minute qu'on doit se fader pour pouvoir accepter l'installation de leur client, le fait que ce truc pèse 1,8Go, et enfin, le fait que j'ai beau cliquer sur cette saleté de bouton "Installer" pour pouvoir télécharger Sparc ... rien à faire, il ne fait rien.
Déjà, je ne vois pas où paramétrer l'installation des jeux, je ne veux pas que ça soit sur C:, donc j'espère que ça se fait une fois que le clic sur "Installer" est accepté, mais sinon ... aucune idée, mais surtout, pétard, il faut faire quoi pour que l'installation se lance ?!!

J'ai déjà été obligé d'arrêter Avast pour pouvoir lancer l'installateur d'OculusSetup ... franchement, techniquement, c'est pas glorieux leur merdier, et j'ai pourtant testé l'installation du Vive et d'un casque WMR avant, et bien l'environnement Oculus est *loin loin LOIN* derrière. C'est une purge !

----------


## Carpette

Nouveauté, quand je vais dans Steam VR et que le clique sur le bouton "revive", dans la liste de jeux qui apparait, je n'ai pas Sparc ... O_o

Il faut redémarrer après l'installation de l'appli Oculus ??
Dans le doute je tente ... mais ça me parait louche...

----------


## Rodwin

Je vous invite à jeter un oeil sur Orbus.
Trop cher, mais c'est un début de MMO en VR, choupi tout plein.
Ce qui marche à fond, c'est l'intéraction avec les autres. On croise des gens qui discutent entre eux, on se mêle à eux, on partage un bout de quête et...
C'est un embryon de MMO quoi.

----------


## la Vieille

> Nouveauté, quand je vais dans Steam VR et que le clique sur le bouton "revive", dans la liste de jeux qui apparait, je n'ai pas Sparc ... O_o


Tu ne l'auras pas dans ta bibliothèque Steam si tu l'as acheté sur le Store.

Pour l'installation, de mémoire, l'appli Oculus s'installe obligatoirement sur C:. Il est possible de configurer le store pour que l'installation des jeux se fasse sur une autre partition, cela se règle dans les paramètres. L'installation par défaut à aussi lieu sur C:.

Si j'ai bien compris les autres écosystèmes, VIve utilise Steam (donc déjà installé sur tout PC de gamer) et les casques WMR utilisent le Stroe Windows (donc déjà installé sur tout Windows récent). Oculus nécessite son propre client, client qui dispose de fonctionnalités dont ne disposent pas les autres casques (intégration du bureau, customisation de l'interface poussée…).

Bon courage quand même  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Nouveauté, quand je vais dans Steam VR et que le clique sur le bouton "revive", dans la liste de jeux qui apparait, je n'ai pas Sparc ... O_o
> 
> Il faut redémarrer après l'installation de l'appli Oculus ??
> Dans le doute je tente ... mais ça me parait louche...


Tu avais vérifié que Sparc était jouable via ReVive avant de l'acheter ? Je sais que 7 € c'est tentant, mais le jeu est aussi dispo sur Steam et est donc compatible Oculus / HTC Vive (par contre pas de mention du WMR).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Sinon, nouveaux retours de ma part sur Fallout 4 VR après 8h de jeu. Je reconfirme, la visée dans ce jeu c'est de la merde. Même après avoir ajouté un scope et/ou une visée laser, je vise toujours comme un pied. Seul moyen d'être efficace c'est de débloquer le VATS le plus tôt possible. J'ai testé quelques mods, notamment le Cheat Terminal. Ca marche bien du coup mais faut passer par une  manipulation pas super simple malgré l'utilisation du Nexus Mod Manager (qui lui simplifie vraiment l'installation). 

Par contre, quand je lance le jeu, je ne vois plus le temps passé. Je suis en train d'enchaîner 2-3 soirées d'affiler à faire une partie de 3h debout. Et sur la durée, mon dos prend un sale coup. Chose que je n'avais jamais eu sur tous les autres jeux VR. L'autre jeu VR qui m'a tellement scotché était Lone Echo et Payday 2 (au moins 2h de jeu non stop).

----------


## Carpette

> Tu avais vérifié que Sparc était jouable via ReVive avant de l'acheter ? Je sais que 7 € c'est tentant, mais le jeu est aussi dispo sur Steam et est donc compatible Oculus / HTC Vive (par contre pas de mention du WMR).


Le problème n'est même pas de savoir si mon casque pourra y jouer ou pas ... je ne peux même pas le télécharger avec le magasin oculus ... Aucun message d'erreur, rien, quand je suis sur ma bibliothèque et que je clique sur "installer" ... l'application s'est fou royalement, elle ne fait rien.
J'ai eu une fois un message d'erreur "il vous faut minimum 9Go d'espace disque", j'ai fait de la place, j'ai 32Go de dispo maintenant ... et rien à faire, quand je clique sur "Installer", il ne se passe plus rien maintenant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon, du coup, énervé que j'étais hier soir de mon expérience avec l'environnement Oculus (punaise, rien que d'y repenser ... le truc est quand même tellement intrusif que j'ai du désactiver mon anti-virus pour que le simple setup du magasin puisse s'exécuter ...  :Gerbe:  ), j'ai testé "Rec Room", puisque tout le monde en disait du bien.
J'étais relativement dubitatif sur le titre. Ok, c'est gratuit, ok, tout le monde en dis du bien, mais bon ... ça avait l'air d'être un salon ou des personnage de Wii se rencontrent alors ... même si ça peut être drôle 2 minutes, je me suis dit que ça me lasserai rapidement ...

Punaise, j'ai qu'une envie, être ce soir pour y rejouer  :Bave:   :Bave: 
J'ai fait presque 2h de paintball dans une ambiance complètement con, c'était génial.

----------


## Rodwin

> ...Par contre, quand je lance le jeu, je ne vois plus le temps passé. Je suis en train d'enchaîner 2-3 soirées d'affiler à faire une partie de 3h debout. Et sur la durée, mon dos prend un sale coup. Chose que je n'avais jamais eu sur tous les autres jeux VR. L'autre jeu VR qui m'a tellement scotché était Lone Echo et Payday 2 (au moins 2h de jeu non stop).


 Moi ce sont les genoux qui trinquent, visiter un repaire de bandits en mode discrétion, c'est usant ! Mais tellement bon.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Le problème n'est même pas de savoir si mon casque pourra y jouer ou pas ... je ne peux même pas le télécharger avec le magasin oculus ... Aucun message d'erreur, rien, quand je suis sur ma bibliothèque et que je clique sur "installer" ... l'application s'est fou royalement, elle ne fait rien.
> J'ai eu une fois un message d'erreur "il vous faut minimum 9Go d'espace disque", j'ai fait de la place, j'ai 32Go de dispo maintenant ... et rien à faire, quand je clique sur "Installer", il ne se passe plus rien maintenant.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Bon, du coup, énervé que j'étais hier soir de mon expérience avec l'environnement Oculus (punaise, rien que d'y repenser ... le truc est quand même tellement intrusif que j'ai du désactiver mon anti-virus pour que le simple setup du magasin puisse s'exécuter ...  ), j'ai testé "Rec Room", puisque tout le monde en disait du bien.
> J'étais relativement dubitatif sur le titre. Ok, c'est gratuit, ok, tout le monde en dis du bien, mais bon ... ça avait l'air d'être un salon ou des personnage de Wii se rencontrent alors ... même si ça peut être drôle 2 minutes, je me suis dit que ça me lasserai rapidement ...
> 
> Punaise, j'ai qu'une envie, être ce soir pour y rejouer  
> J'ai fait presque 2h de paintball dans une ambiance complètement con, c'était génial.


IL A VU LA LUMIERE !!! ALLEOUIAAAA MES FRERES !!!!

Et clairement le paintball est génial, bonne ambiance, le fusil de sniper est TELLEMENT jouissif putain. Pareil pour les grenades, et le principe de Capture the Flag marche à merveille en VR (ce stress quand on se déplace avec, a attendre le cooldown pour le TP)

----------


## graouille

Je viens de passer 30 min à re-organiser mon espace oculus , c'est bien sympa de pouvoir mettre les boites des jeux sur une étagère , j'ai l'impression de me re faire ma chambre d'ado :D je viens de voir qu'on peut egallement visiter le home des mecs en friend list ^^

Sinon je viens de relancer Skyworld , j'avais pas fais gaffe qu'on pouvait le mettre en FR , mon impression se confirme , il est vraiment chouette !

Sinon pour ceux qui galère avec l'oculus store , on choisit lors de l’installation du store ou le mettre , mais on ne peux choisir ou mettre les jeux : ils iront automatiquement ou on a installer le store. C'est pas très gênant , suffit de le savoir et d'installer direct sur un disque dur avec de l'espace. Par contre j'ai jamais eu de problème d'anti-virus avec ni de jeux qui ne s'installe pas ...

----------


## Carpette

> Je viens de passer 30 min à re-organiser mon espace oculus , c'est bien sympa de pouvoir mettre les boites des jeux sur une étagère , j'ai l'impression de me re faire ma chambre d'ado :D je viens de voir qu'on peut egallement visiter le home des mecs en friend list ^^
> 
> Sinon je viens de relancer Skyworld , j'avais pas fais gaffe qu'on pouvait le mettre en FR , mon impression se confirme , il est vraiment chouette !
> 
> Sinon pour ceux qui galère avec l'oculus store , on choisit lors de l’installation du store ou le mettre , mais on ne peux choisir ou mettre les jeux : ils iront automatiquement ou on a installer le store. C'est pas très gênant , suffit de le savoir et d'installer direct sur un disque dur avec de l'espace. Par contre j'ai jamais eu de problème d'anti-virus avec ni de jeux qui ne s'installe pas ...


Si, c'est génant, par définition même, c'est génant.
J'installe certains jeux sur le SSD, d'autres sur le HDD, suivant le profil du jeu.
C'est hallucinant que ce basique ne soit pas supporté par leur application.

Sans déconner, j'étais plutôt enthousiaste sur le rift en lisant vos retours, mais en fait vous avez éludé énormément de défauts logiciels ! C'est un gros gros point noir sur ce casque ! Heureusement qu'ils ont "amélioré" l'espace oculus, ils sont tellement en retard sur le reste ... Et qu'on ne sorte pas l'excuse de la nouveauté, c'est bien plus facile de créer un soft propre, et avec une interface d'actualité quand on part de zéro, que de faire vivre un truc qui a déjà plusieurs années, et de le maintenir au goût du jour.
Franchement, je suis super déçu la, je recommandais le Rift sans hésiter pour un achat avec un budget de 400€, ben ... maintenant ça ne va plus être le cas.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Si, c'est génant, par définition même, c'est génant.
> J'installe certains jeux sur le SSD, d'autres sur le HDD, suivant le profil du jeu.
> C'est hallucinant que ce basique ne soit pas supporté par leur application.
> 
> Sans déconner, j'étais plutôt enthousiaste sur le rift en lisant vos retours, mais en fait vous avez éludé énormément de défauts logiciels ! C'est un gros gros point noir sur ce casque ! Heureusement qu'ils ont "amélioré" l'espace oculus, ils sont tellement en retard sur le reste ... Et qu'on ne sorte pas l'excuse de la nouveauté, c'est bien plus facile de créer un soft propre, et avec une interface d'actualité quand on part de zéro, que de faire vivre un truc qui a déjà plusieurs années, et de le maintenir au goût du jour.
> Franchement, je suis super déçu la, je recommandais le Rift sans hésiter pour un achat avec un budget de 400€, ben ... maintenant ça ne va plus être le cas.


Les soucis que tu rencontre ne sont pas liés au soft, qui fonctionne sans aucun soucis (mais encore une fois, l'utilisation d'un WMR avec Oculus n'a jamais été officiellement supporté, comme pour le Vive). Installer les jeux sur plusieurs répertoires différents? c'est arrivé très très tard sur Steam, Origin, Uplay et autre... Perso, je me sers des liens symboliques sur win. C'est pas idéal mais ca marche très bien. Il y a un logiciel fait maison qui fait ca, mais je ne m'en sers pas. Clairement, l'appli Oculus a des progrès à faire, mais je préfère qu'ils se focalisent sur l'expérience VR.

----------


## nodulle

Bah c'est clair que l'appli Oculus ne vaut pas l'appli Steam en terme de fonctionnalité. Il ne faut pas oublié que Steam cela fait des années qu'il existe. Alors que l'appli Oculus n'a même pas 2 ans et qu'il se bonifie avec le temps. Je me souviens du temps où tu ne pouvais que l'installer sur le C: et pour les jeux... ben tu pouvais pas choisir, ils s'installaient au même endroit... 

Donc si tu es du genre à cliquer sur suivant sans même lire ce que l'on te demande lors de l'install d'un logiciel, tu as du rater des choses, comme le fait de pouvoir paramétrer le répertoire de ta bibliothèque de jeu.  ::siffle:: 

Mais perso je n'ai jamais trop eu de soucis avec le logiciel Oculus.

Et c'est quoi ton antivirus ?

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

Bon c'est pas tout ça  ::siffle::  
mais ce soir commencent les *promo Hiver* chez *Steam*  :Manif: 
entre ça et la fin de l'A.A. de *PUBG* et le début des votes des *Steam Awards*

la journée va être bien chargée pour le store *VALVe*

----------


## Carpette

Vais surtout me faire rembourser mon achat, désinstaler l'oculus, et ne plus y retoucher pendant un an au moins, le temps qu'il mûrisse encore.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Vais surtout me faire rembourser mon achat, désinstaler l'oculus, et ne plus y retoucher pendant un an au moins, le temps qu'il mûrisse encore.


Mais j'ai pas compris du coup, tu as des soucis sur l'oculus store avec ton oculus? ou tu as pris un casque WMR?

----------


## Carpette

J'ai des soucis avec le store oculus, aucun rapport avec le casque.
J'ai un casque WMR, mais les soucis seraient les mêmes si j'avais commandé un Oculus et que je voulais installer mes jeux en attendant de recevoir le casque: je ne peux pas installer ce que j'ai acheté, et je n'ai aucun message d'erreur pour m'expliquer ce qui chie.
Rajouté à toute la merde qu'il faut endurer pour installer le store Oculus, j'ai eu ma dose, je désinstalle ce truc, et je retourne sur Steam/Windows Store

----------


## Shamanix

Oui par ce que chez moi l'Oculus Home fonctionne du feu de Dieu ! Il y'a eu quelques ratés au début mais la la dernière version est vraiment pas mal.
Le seul défaut que je lui trouve c'est l'obligation de devoir laisser tourner tout le truc en fond, ça plus Steam VR en tâche de fond ça commence a bouffer de la ressource.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai des soucis avec le store oculus, aucun rapport avec le casque.
> J'ai un casque WMR, mais les soucis seraient les mêmes si j'avais commandé un Oculus et que je voulais installer mes jeux en attendant de recevoir le casque: je ne peux pas installer ce que j'ai acheté, et je n'ai aucun message d'erreur pour m'expliquer ce qui chie.
> Rajouté à toute la merde qu'il faut endurer pour installer le store Oculus, j'ai eu ma dose, je désinstalle ce truc, et je retourne sur Steam/Windows Store


T'es surtout le seul sur le forum (sur une bonne vingtaine d'utilisateurs du store Oculus) à rencontrer de tels soucis. A part le fait de ne pas choisir les repertoires d'install, les autres soucis peuvent éventuellement venir de ta config non?

----------


## Carpette

> T'es surtout le seul sur le forum (sur une bonne vingtaine d'utilisateurs du store Oculus) à rencontrer de tels soucis. A part le fait de ne pas choisir les repertoires d'install, les autres soucis peuvent éventuellement venir de ta config non?


Possible ... mais comme le store ne me retourne aucune erreur, impossible de savoir ce qu'il se passe, et donc de corriger le problème.
Mon antivirus, c'est Avast.

----------


## nodulle

> Possible ... mais comme le store ne me retourne aucune erreur, impossible de savoir ce qu'il se passe, et donc de corriger le problème.
> Mon antivirus, c'est Avast.


Mmh, il y a quelques mois j'avais des soucis avec Avast à cause du game mode qui foutait la merde. Dans mon souvenir même en le désactivant ça ne réglait pas tous les problèmes. La seule solution a été de dégager complément cette saloperie et de le remplacer par un autre.

----------


## Carpette

> Mmh, il y a quelques mois j'avais des soucis avec Avast à cause du game mode qui foutait la merde. Dans mon souvenir même en le désactivant ça ne réglait pas tous les problèmes. La seule solution a été de dégager complément cette saloperie et de le remplacer par un autre.


Aaaaah, je tiendrais mon coupable ?
C'est vrai qu'il commence à me gonfler avec ses notifications genre "c'est bon, j'ai rajouté telJeu à la liste des jeux safe", ou à bloquer tel ou tel truc en douce ...
Dès qu'il estime que c'est intrusif, il bloque (notez que du coup, ça explique un peu pourquoi il bloque autant le setup Oculus ...)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Aaaaah, je tiendrais mon coupable ?
> C'est vrai qu'il commence à me gonfler avec ses notifications genre "c'est bon, j'ai rajouté telJeu à la liste des jeux safe", ou à bloquer tel ou tel truc en douce ...
> Dès qu'il estime que c'est intrusif, il bloque (notez que du coup, ça explique un peu pourquoi il bloque autant le setup Oculus ...)


Vire cette daube d Avast. Windows Defender suffit largement.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Du nouveau sur Payday 2 via le patch de 500 Mo d'aujourd'hui :




> Weapons
> Added the Ksp 58
> Added the RPK
> Added the KSP
> Added the Brenner 21
> Added the Buzzsaw 42
> Added the Vulcan Minigun   
> 
> Levels
> ...


Bon, me manque plus qu'à avoir de l'argent pour me le payer (je parle du Minigun, hein, pas du jeu  ::P:  ).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah c'est clair que l'appli Oculus ne vaut pas l'appli Steam en terme de fonctionnalité. Il ne faut pas oublié que Steam cela fait des années qu'il existe. Alors que l'appli Oculus n'a même pas 2 ans et qu'il se bonifie avec le temps. Je me souviens du temps où tu ne pouvais que l'installer sur le C: et pour les jeux... ben tu pouvais pas choisir, ils s'installaient au même endroit...


Ce n'est pas une raison. Rien n'empêche les gens de chez Oculus de regarder ce que font déjà leur concurrent (Steam, Origin, Uplay, etc...) et proposer des fonctionnalités que ces plateformes proposent déjà en plus d'offrir de nouvelles fonctionnalités.
Alors que dans le cas de Steam à ces débuts, il n'y avait aucun outil communautaire/store similaire.

----------


## Carpette

> Vire cette daube d Avast. Windows Defender suffit largement.


A daube, daube et demi ... j'ai désinstallé Avast, aucun changement, le soft refuse toujours purement et simplement de se bouger le fion ...  ::|:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> A daube, daube et demi ... j'ai désinstallé Avast, aucun changement, le soft refuse toujours purement et simplement de se bouger le fion ...


Même après un redémarrage du PC ou du Store Oculus ? Je n'ai pas eu ton soucis. Le seul truc qui m'avait dérangé c'était l'impossibilité de choisir le lecteur pour l'installation des jeux.

----------


## Carpette

-_- ...
C'était une histoire de droits sur le dossier situé dans C: ...
Sans déconner, un simple message disant "j'ai pas les droits" c'était pas faisable ?!!!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> -_- ...
> C'était une histoire de droits sur le dossier situé dans C: ...
> Sans déconner, un simple message disant "j'ai pas les droits" c'était pas faisable ?!!!


il essayait ptet d'écrire la log derreur dans le C:\ justement  ::trollface:: 

Bienvenue a nouveau parmi nous !

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Vais surtout me faire rembourser mon achat, désinstaler l'oculus, et ne plus y retoucher pendant un an au moins, le temps qu'il mûrisse encore.


aucun regret , *SPARC* est à 9,99€ sur *Steam* iCi  :;):

----------


## Stix

Je ne sais pas si ça en intéresse certains mais le rhino x56 est à 129e sur Amazon.fr
Parait que c'est bien pour elite dangerous ou Everspace.

----------


## Sellig

> Vire cette daube d Avast. Windows Defender suffit largement.


C'est juste ce que je voulais répondre, Windows Defender est largement suffisant.

----------


## Shamanix

> Je ne sais pas si ça en intéresse certains mais le rhino x56 est à 129e sur Amazon.fr
> Parait que c'est bien pour elite dangerous ou Everspace.


Mouais, la throtle est excellente, mais le stick n'est pas top, qui plus est la fiabilité de l’ensemble laisse a désirer, mon X55 Rhino m'a lâcher en moins d'un ans (gros faux contacts), du coup j'ai un X52 pro now, et je le trouve globalement plus agréable, a part la throtle qui a moins de boutons/Hats/Molettes/... que celle du X55/X56.

----------


## 564.3

> C'était une histoire de droits sur le dossier situé dans C: ...
> Sans déconner, un simple message disant "j'ai pas les droits" c'était pas faisable ?!!!


J'ai aussi eu un download qui ne démarrait pas une fois. J'ai laissé tomber et c'est passé quelques jours plus tard…
Ça ne devait pas être un problème de droits. Peut-être plutôt parce que je n'avais pas assez de marge d'espace, ou un autre problème transitoire.

C'est effectivement assez frustrant leur principe de tout planquer sous le tapis. Il doit bien y avoir des logs ou une info quelque part (sinon je plains le support), mais je n'ai pas trouvé où. Bon, je n'avais pas cherché beaucoup non plus… mais si quelqu'un sait, ça serait cool de partager.

----------


## nodulle

> Il doit bien y avoir des logs ou une info quelque part (sinon je plains le support), mais je n'ai pas trouvé où. Bon, je n'avais pas cherché beaucoup non plus… mais si quelqu'un sait, ça serait cool de partager.


J'avais contacté le support une fois, ils m'avaient filé une procédure :  :Cigare: 




> How to get the log files:
> 
> 1- Open the Run window (windows key + R)
> 2- Enter and run: C:\program files\oculus\support\oculus-diagnostics\OculusLogGatherer.exe
> 3- Wait for the executable file to pop up.
> 4- Select 'Get All Logs'
> 5- Wait for the log collection to finish.
> 
> When finished, the program will automatically generate a zip file containing the logs that you can attach and send it to us or in case the file is too big you can share it on Google drive, Dropbox or OneDrive.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Sairento VR vue à la 3e personne  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

C'est étonnamment propre la vue du modèle complet en 3ieme personne, quand on compare aux trucs malaisants que nous propose Onward ou From Other Suns. Et ca vend super bien le jeu également.

----------


## Zlika

:^_^:

----------


## Shamanix

Je me tâte a prendre Sairento la (pendant qu'il est a prix abordable), ça donne quoi ? Il y'a du solo ? Quelle durée de vie a peut pres ?
Et surtout, ça marche bien au Rift + Touchs ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je me tâte a prendre Sairento la (pendant qu'il est a prix abordable), ça donne quoi ? Il y'a du solo ? Quelle durée de vie a peut pres ?
> Et surtout, ça marche bien au Rift + Touchs ?


Touché très rapidement, dans l'ordre

En solo, c'est pour le moment assez vide, quelques maps, tu te rajoutes des mutators qui augmentent/diminuent la difficulté, afin de gagner de l'xp et débloquer du matériel.
Niveau gameplay c'est par contre très complet, deux flingues en holster, deux armes dans le dos (Katana, arc, M6, shotGun,Shurikin boomerang géant,...) et une dernière arme au dessus des fesses (typiquement un Uzi), on peut faire des slides, sauter assez haut, s'appuyer sur les murs en plein saut,...Comme 95% des jeux de tirs VR, il y a du bullet time.
Beaucoup d'adversaires très différents, mais ils n'ont aucune IA, ils te foncent dessus, se teleportent pour ceux qui peuvent, arrêtent tes balles avec leur Katana, mais pas de mise à couvert, de tenaille...Les maps sont très ouvertes, donc tu te retrouves a devoir regarder en permanence tout autour de toi.


La version complète doit amener une campagne solo, et il y a du coop à deux disponible. Personnellement, je le conseille, si tu as aimé RoboRecall, tu devrais largement y trouver ton compte (mais comme tout le monde aime RoboRecall ce n'est pas du jeu)

----------


## Graine

Les jeux oculus rift ne sont pas compatibles WMR si?

----------


## Sorkar

Bon, petit retour sur Orbus VR, premier MMORPG full VR.

Commençons par le début, création de personnage super sommaire, bouche, cheveux, couleur et basta, les perso ressemblent un peu a des Mii,c'est tres simplifié, pourquoi pas, pas grand chose a dire la dessus.

On débarque dans un petit lieu instancié pour apprendre a utiliser les premières armes, et là ca change du mmo traditionnel, on est en vue FPS et donc les archers bandent réellement l'arc pour viser, les guerriers se cachent pour de vrai derrière leur boucliers, quelques sorts avec des mouvement de la main particulier, c'est super immersif. Pas simple au début mais c'est une question d'habitude je pense.

Passé le tuto, ce qui m'a filé la banane, c'est l'arrivée au premier village en sortant, avec ses habituels marchant, spot de housing etc... Le micro est ouvert pour tout le monde par defaut, ce qui fait qu'en se rapprochant des petits attroupements ici est la, on entend les conversation (plus ou moins fort selon la distance) et c'est bien foutu. On se croirai dans un ptit village, c'est super vivant, excellent point.

Niveau combat, bah le début est brouillon déjà le temps de l'apprentissage, mais surtout le point négatif c'est la quasi absence d’animations, c'est même pas niveau minecraft. Ca choque, mais c'est de l'early acces développé avec une poignée de mec. Patience.

La ou un certains nombre vont bloquer, c'est sur les graphisme, oui, c'est moche, et un peu vide. La aussi j'espere que ca va s'ameliorer avec le temps mais clairement, faut pas trop en attendre sur ce point.

Pas pu test le craft encore (pêche et alchimie), mais j'ai vu que ca promet d’être bien fun. La pêche se passe exactement comme sur WoW, et l’alchimie est juste terrible, de ce que j'ai vu, ca se passe dans notre maison (housing) où on y trouve un gros chaudron, et vas y balance tes ingrédient un par un à la main.  Ca fait vraiment sorcière qui fait des expérimentations, j'adore.

Dernière chose, c'est orienté groupe, rien que les premiers mob je suis mort plusieurs fois dessus.

Au final, j'avais refund parce que je l'avais pris "juste pour la soiree comme ca pour test", mais je vais le racheter des maintenant je pense pour de bon. C'est un peu cher pour le moment, mais l'immersion est chouette, je signe.

----------


## Carpette

> Les jeux oculus rift ne sont pas compatibles WMR si?


Y'a pas de règle, c'est au cas par cas.
Sparc fonctionne très bien une fois qu'on a réussi à l'installer (Sparc oculus + revive + lenovo Explorer)

----------


## Shamanix

Merci pour ton retours Zapp.

Du coup c'est cool si il y'a une campagne solo, je vais surement le prendre (le gameplay a l'air fort sympa), en espérant que la campagne ne soit pas torché en 3h00 chrono.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> 


Parfait!

----------


## Shamanix

Sairento VR acheté.
Et a cette occasion je découvre que je peut acheter un jeu sur l'appli Steam mobile et lancer l'install a distance  ::P:

----------


## Carpette

Sérieux ?!!!
Putain je ne savais pas !! C'est nouveau non ?!

----------


## Shamanix

Aucune idée, je crois que c'est la 1ere fois que j'j'achète un jeu Steam depuis l'appli mobile.
En tous cas j'avais jamais fait gaffe.

----------


## Carpette

:Facepalm: 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/75..._last_chicken/

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Aaaaah, je tiendrais mon coupable ?
> C'est vrai qu'il commence à me gonfler avec ses notifications genre "c'est bon, j'ai rajouté telJeu à la liste des jeux safe", ou à bloquer tel ou tel truc en douce ...
> Dès qu'il estime que c'est intrusif, il bloque (notez que du coup, ça explique un peu pourquoi il bloque autant le setup Oculus ...)







> Sérieux ?!!!
> Putain je ne savais pas !! C'est nouveau non ?!


Ça fait au moins 3 ans que cette fonctionnalité existe. Je trouve ça top. Comme ça on achete le jeu le matin depuis le boulot et on lance le téléchargement et le soir en rentrant tout est pret

----------


## Carpette

Ben ça doit être sous iOS alors ... j'ai pas l'option sous android.

Sinon, RecRoom refuse de lancer des jeux maintenant ... j'avais pu jouer sans soucis au paintball l'autre soir, mais depuis que j'ai pu installer le store oculus et Sparc, RecRoom crash quand je lance un mode de jeu. J'arrive à aller dans le dortoir, mais pas moyen de lancer un gameplay. Dans les logs, je vois une erreur de ce type:




> Unity Player [version: Unity 2017.1.0p4 (892c0f8d8f8a)]
> 
> d3d11.dll caused an Access Violation (0xc0000005)
>   in module d3d11.dll at 0033:f32d5520.
> 
> Error occurred at 2017-12-22_195154.
> E:\SteamLibrary\steamapps\common\RecRoom\Recroom_R  elease.exe, run by Carpette.
> 47% memory in use.
> 16324 MB physical memory [8526 MB free].
> ...


Ca parle à quelqu'un ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ca marche aussi sur Android et même via navigateur sur PC.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


Ahaha, excellent. A force de voir L.A Noire VR, je risque très fortement à la prendre malgré le nbre assez faible de missions et le côté assez vide du jeu comparé à la version de base.

----------


## Carpette

> Ca marche aussi sur Android et même via navigateur sur PC.


Je veux bien un exemple alors, par ce que je ne dois pas regarder sur le bon menu via navigateur ... j'ai cherché tout à l'heure avec un collègue, et on a rien trouvé.

----------


## nodulle

Il y a du monde qui joue à Pavlov ? Il est à 6€ en ce moment avec les soldes, j'imagine qu'à ce prix ça vaut le coup.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je veux bien un exemple alors, par ce que je ne dois pas regarder sur le bon menu via navigateur ... j'ai cherché tout à l'heure avec un collègue, et on a rien trouvé.


Tu vas sur ce lien (ou en passant par ton profil puis sur Jeux): 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/<ton_pseudo>/games/?tab=all

Tu verras la liste de tous tes jeux et le fameux bouton pour les télécharger.

----------


## Carpette

J'allais sur la page jeu ... dans le magasin  :Facepalm: 
Je n'avais jamais pensé à aller voir sur mon propre profil !  ::O:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ah bah bravo  ::P:

----------


## Stix

@Nodulle: A ce prix tu peux le prendre. Pour moi c'est pas le meilleur (je lui préfère de loin BAM) mais il a des joueurs à presque toute heure et 6e c'est un bon plan, clairement.
(maintenant, BAM a au moins trois fois plus de contenu et plus d'updates)

Sinon: Quelqu'un a testé Skyfront ?
J'ai compulsé dessus, il a l'air intéressant et assez bien fini. Par contre je redoute le manque de joueurs.

----------


## graouille

Les promos du jour sur le store oculus : The Blue à 4 roro et Killing floor à 15 

The Blue est parfait pour faire une démo technique a des potes de la VR et procure son petit effet wahou au premier essais , Killing floor , j'ai pas accroché , mais certain le trouve sympa .

----------


## Stix

Theblu est au même prix sur le store Steam.

----------


## pollux 18

Les jeux qui se prête bien à la VR, sont aussi et surtout les simulations, quelles soient automobiles ou aériennes. 

Pour l'aérien, je citerais principalement la nouvelle série des IL-2 Great Battles ( à ne pas confondre avec l'ancien IL-2 1946) développé par 1C Game Studio depuis 2013 avec les 2 opus Battle of Stalingrad (BOS) et Battle of Moscou (BOM) rendu compatible avec la VR depuis avril 2017.  Les jeux étant très bien optimisé d'ailleurs pour les caques.

https://il2sturmovik.com/store/battle-of-bodenplatte/

Le Studio  est sur le point de sortir (probablement mars 2018) sont 3 éme opus Battle of Kuban (BOK) et vient d'annoncer la suite IL-2 Battle of Bodenplatte  (BOBP) ainsi qu'une simulation de WWI (Flying Circus) et de Tank (Tank Crew) également compatible VR, excusé du peu !

https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...k-crew-and-mo/

En effet, quoi de plus jouissif que de ce retrouver assis dans le cockpit d'un Spitfire  ou d'un BF 109 et de scruter le ciel à 360 ° car ici c'est une question de vie ou de mort. La VR y prend tout son sens et devient un périphérique indispensable une fois qu'on y a goutté..   

Bref, c'est le genre de série et de petit Studio indépendant qui mériterait bien un petit coup de projecteur pour tout le travail qu'ils fournissent depuis des années dans l'ombre des gros blockbuster... 

Curieusement pas d'article dans CPC sur cette série depuis la sortie du premier opus en 2013...  ::cry:: 

Cordialement Pollux 


PS: N'hésitez pas à venir visiter un des sites référent dans le monde de la simulation. Checksix !

http://www.checksix-fr.com/

----------


## MetalDestroyer

D'ailleurs, pour IL-2, les dévs ont prévu de gérer les motions controlleurs pour se passer entièrement de Joystick / HOTAS ?
J'ai bien un X52, mais depuis que j'ai joué à VTOL VR, je ne jure que par les motions control

----------


## Vladivostok

Salut les canards, pose de drapal en règle.

Je suis passé à la VR il y a un mois environ après un essai concluant chez un ami. Si jamais il y a du monde sur Iron Wolf VR 

Spoiler Alert! 


(Silent Hunter si jamais tu m'entend...)

 et Onward (voir Rec Room) j'en suis  ::):  J'ai rejoint le groupe Steam au passage.

Je suis en train d'essayer Orbus VR et les premiers pas sont sympathique. 




> D'ailleurs, pour IL-2, les dévs ont prévu de gérer les motions controlleurs pour se passer entièrement de Joystick / HOTAS ?
> J'ai bien un X52, mais depuis que j'ai joué à VTOL VR, je ne jure que par les motions control


Il me tente bien VTOL, j'apprécie beaucoup mes sorties sur DCS et IL2 mais je trouve les résolutions encore trop faible (surtout pour DCS) pour en profiter à 100% (et je suis très mal équipé niveau joystick il faut dire donc pas évident de choper les commandes au clavier dont j'ai besoin). J'imagine que VTOL est bien adapté à ce niveau ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour VTOL VR, tu n'as pas besoin de ta souris, ni du clavier. Tout se fait avec les motions controller. Et les boutons du tableau de bord (y compris les MFD) sont super lisible. Pour moi, VTOL VR offre la meilleure immersion vu que tu te retrouves vraiment à piloter comme en vrai en devant intéragir avec les vrais bouton de ton avion.

----------


## Shamanix

> Salut les canards, pose de drapal en règle.
> 
> Je suis passé à la VR il y a un mois environ après un essai concluant chez un ami. Si jamais il y a du monde sur Iron Wolf VR 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (Silent Hunter si jamais tu m'entend...)
> 
> ...


JE serais éventuellement partant pour du Onward ou du RecRoom, ou du Sairento.

----------


## Malakit

Salut à tous. Je me suis pris The Talos Principle VR, j'ai fini le niveau A et pas moyen de faire bouger ce fichu ascenseur. Je m'y prend mal ou je suis victime d'un vilain bug? Y'en a qui l'ont et qui n'ont pas eu de problème?

----------


## Carpette

> JE serais éventuellement partant pour du Onward ou du RecRoom, ou du Sairento.


Suis chaud aussi pour du RecRoom ... si j'arrive à le refaire fonctionner  ::sad::

----------


## Shamanix

BOn, j'ai deux trois trucs a faire, et je passe apres si j'ai le temps.

----------


## Vladivostok

Bon je me suis fait refund Orbus VR, le contenu est trop léger pour le moment et j'ai du mal à imaginer que ça se bonifiera avec le temps. Graphiquement c'est assez spécial, les personnages semblent 
sortir d'un mélange incestueux de Zelda Wind Waker et des Miis de Nintendo ; le reste semble provenir de pack d'asset gratuit  ::ninja::  

J'ai quand même hésité un peu avant de demander le refund car l'ambiance entre joueurs y est assez exceptionnel, ça m'a rappelé les bonnes heures des meuporg, les joueurs échangent leurs astuces et leurs découvertes, se rassemble au milieu des villages pour discuter, éventuellement grouper ou simplement faire les andouilles. Mais à 39,99 c'est cher pour un chat 3D avec une surcouche de rpg ultra light.

Du coup j'ai craqué pour VTOL VR et c'est une petite tuerie effectivement, il rentre instantanément dans mon top des jeux VR, exæquo avec Iron Wolf VR d'un point de vue immersion et feeling général.

----------


## plon

Yop. Pareil pour moi avec l'acquisition d'un rifft il y a deux semaines. Outre la claque sous dcs principalement avec le huey, Vtol VR est vraiment bien foutu ! Ca laisse rêveur sur le potentiel de dcs... Peut être une bonne surprise avec l'arrivée de la 2.5 ? On peut rêver.
Je suis egalement partant pour des sessions multi entre canards sous Onward, iron wolf, sairento, star trek ou from the other suns : mon profil sur steam c'est Plon. (Même avatar qu'ici)

----------


## Graine

Comment vous faîtes pour les simulation de vol comme DCS,IL-2,ou VTOL VR.
Y au tuto intégré pour piloter l'engin ou vous êtes déja expert en simulation.
Parce que lorsque j'ai voulu me mettre a BMS.Il me fallait une demi heure pour démarrer le F16 avec la doc de 400 pages...
Et Pour FS X,y a un mod pour la VR je crois?

Ce soir je teste PC2  :Bave:

----------


## plon

> Comment vous faîtes pour les simulation de vol comme DCS,IL-2,ou VTOL VR.
> Y au tuto intégré pour piloter l'engin ou vous êtes déja expert en simulation.
> Parce que lorsque j'ai voulu me mettre a BMS.Il me fallait une demi heure pour démarrer le F16 avec la doc de 400 pages...
> Et Pour FS X,y a un mod pour la VR je crois?
> 
> Ce soir je teste PC2


Il y a quelques tutos ingame. C'est bien moins complexe que BMS même s'il y a pas mal de fonctions pas trop documentées. Cest tout de même assez facile à prendre en main. (Pour VTOL)
Pour les autres, tutos ingame plus doc sur le web, youtube etc.

----------


## Sellig

> Et Pour FS X,y a un mod pour la VR je crois?
> 
> Ce soir je teste PC2


Pour FSX, c'est Fly Inside : https://flyinside-fsx.com/

Et tu va en prendre plein les yeux avec Project Cars 2

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Lone echo a 30balles. Avec la VF qui arrive, plus d'excuses les gens
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...8187813209608/

----------


## graouille

> Lone echo a 30balles. Avec la VF qui arrive, plus d'excuses les gens
> https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...8187813209608/


Je passais tous les jours en attendant une offre sur lone écho , merci  ::):

----------


## lousticos

le pack gold me tente bien, j'ai aucun des jeux

----------


## Rodwin

Le sachiez-vous ?
X-Plane 11 est devenu compatible VR.
Et pas seulement le casque ! On utilise les commandes de l'avion grâce aux controleurs.
J'en vois déjà un ou deux qui bavent.
Plus d'info ici => https://developer.x-plane.com/2017/1...view-released/
mais pour faire court, utilisez la beta du jeu(11.20), et allez cocher l'option "Enable VR Hardware". 
Have fun !

Autre sujet : y'a moyen d'utiliser le groupe CPCVR pour organiser du multi ?
Par exemple, en promouvant certains membres (  ::rolleyes::  ) qui utiliserait le groupe (et le forum) pour créer des évènements dans le groupe ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Le sachiez-vous ?
> X-Plane 11 est devenu compatible VR.
> Et pas seulement le casque ! On utilise les commandes de l'avion grâce aux controleurs.
> J'en vois déjà un ou deux qui bavent.
> Plus d'info ici => https://developer.x-plane.com/2017/1...view-released/
> mais pour faire court, utilisez la beta du jeu(11.20), et allez cocher l'option "Enable VR Hardware". 
> Have fun !
> 
> Autre sujet : y'a moyen d'utiliser le groupe CPCVR pour organiser du multi ?
> Par exemple, en promouvant certains membres (  ) qui utiliserait le groupe (et le forum) pour créer des évènements dans le groupe ?


Voilà, maintenant, tu fais parti des admins.  ::P:

----------


## Sellig

En train de DL cette beta de X-Plane 11, déjà testé en VR avec Fly Inside, hâte de voir en natif  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Attention avec ce truc, flyinside. Il semble que ça cause des crash de XPlane. Si ça plante quand tu coches l'option, essaies de désinstaller ce truc. 

@Metal : Merci !

----------


## Sellig

A date Fly Inside n'a jamais planté avec X-Plane 11. A noter que je n'ai que la version démo qui est limitée à 15 minutes si je me souviens bien, je ne l'ai pas acheté vu que je savais que la VR viendrait en natif un jour.

----------


## Sellig

Bon bin pas de test, crash du jeu à chaque fois que je coche la case "Enable VR", Steam VR lancé ou pas. Et apparemment je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas. Vais essayer avec les derniers drivers NVidia.

----------


## Rodwin

Tu veux essayer pour nous ?
=> https://www.reddit.com/r/Vive/commen...e_for/drqmpna/

----------


## Vladivostok

Je viens de DL la maj de X-Plane, ça crashait aussi pour moi mais en mettant le jeu en fenêtré j'ai réussit à le faire fonctionner. Par contre je n'ai pas (et n'ai jamais eu) FlyInside.

----------


## Sellig

Ah oui tiens, je n'avais pas pensé à désinstaller Fly Inside. Et j’installe les drivers NVidia 388.71

On verra bien  ::): 

_Edit : je vais essayé en fenêtré aussi, merci du tuyau._

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon, ça fonctionne.

Je résume :

- Drivers NVidia 388.71
- Désinstaller Fly Inside (si présent bien sur)
- *Ne pas démarrer Steam VR*
- Cocher la case "enable VR" dans le jeu. La jeu démarre le casque, et vous vous retrouvez dans un hangar avec un très gros navion devant vous  ::): 

Note : pas eu besoin de passer en fenêtré.

----------


## Rodwin

Merci pour l'info, hâte de tester ça ce soir !

----------


## Sellig

Bon, premier retour à chaud : ça rame sévère, bien plus qu'avec Fly Inside avec les mêmes réglages ingame. Mais ce n'est qu'une beta.

----------


## cloudelka

Hello les canards !

Voilà j'ai acquis un Oculus pendant les fêtes et pour le moment je me tâte solo sur quelque jeu (Robo Recall, Falout 4 VR, Doom VFR, The lab).

J'ai cru lire que vos faites quelque petite partie de Rec room de temps en temps, j'ai dl le jeu et j'en profite pour savoir si vous jouez à d'autre jeux en multi ? j'hésite de me prendre pavlov ou onward (voir les deux) ? ou encore OrbusVR, mais vu que j'ai plus pratiquer mon anglais depuis presque 7-8ans je suis une belle quiche.

----------


## Carpette

En multi je me suis pris Sparc (je prends des branlées pour le moment), et Racket NX (mes murs prennent des branlées pour le moment ... ainsi que mon contrôleur droit  ::cry::  )

----------


## Vladivostok

> Hello les canards !
> 
> Voilà j'ai acquis un Oculus pendant les fêtes et pour le moment je me tâte solo sur quelque jeu (Robo Recall, Falout 4 VR, Doom VFR, The lab).
> 
> J'ai cru lire que vos faites quelque petite partie de Rec room de temps en temps, j'ai dl le jeu et j'en profite pour savoir si vous jouez à d'autre jeux en multi ? j'hésite de me prendre pavlov ou onward (voir les deux) ? ou encore OrbusVR, mais vu que j'ai plus pratiquer mon anglais depuis presque 7-8ans je suis une belle quiche.


OrbusVR est vraiment moyen, j'en ai parlé un peu plus haut, en gros 39€ c'est beaucoup trop cher pour ce qu'il propose. C'est développé par une toute petite équipe et l'avenir du jeu à court/moyen terme fait pas rêver. De plus si ton anglais n'est vraiment pas au point tu vas être vite limité niveau discutions avec les joueurs et donc passer à côté de son seul vrai intérêt. Perso j'ai joué 2h et refund. 

Onward j'aime bien, y'a beaucoup de joueurs dessus donc c'est des parties garanties à toute heures ou presque. Je trouve juste les parties un peu trop frénétique (4 ou 5min max je crois) pour un jeu qui se donne des airs de milsim ça laisse pas vraiment le loisir d'élaborer des stratégies et de jouer intelligemment. Mais le feeling global est excellent.

----------


## Rodwin

Hello Cloudelka !
Moi aussi le multi me manque, mais je compte changer ça.

Orbus est sympa, mais trop cher pour le contenu (à mon avis) et anglais obligatoire si tu veux communiquer avec le tout venant.
Si tu veux du français, et de qualité, viens jouer avec les canards ! => http://steamcommunity.com/groups/CPCVR

Sparc est sympa, comme RacketNX. Il est assez simple de créer des parties, mais en 1 contre 1 seulement, et c'est crevant, attention.
Payday2 en VR peut-être plus sympa, surtout avec des canards. Moins physique, et à 4 ça peut vite devenir intéressant.
J'aime bien aussi Dungeons & Treasures en multi => http://store.steampowered.com/app/68...__Treasure_VR/
Sur RecRoom, je ne sais pas si on peut organiser des parties privées ? À creuser.

----------


## lousticos

The Climb à 9,99€ sur le store oculus à la place de 50 :https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...54/?action=buy
je l'ai pris direct !!!

----------


## FixB

Et ça vaut le coup / coût ???

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

j'espère un même genre de deal sur l'autre jeu Crytek : *Robinson: The journey*
l'est déjà à 20 roro chez Steam
vu qu'il n'est pas en promo depuis le début chez Oculus, ni apparu en promo du jour
je me demande bien à combien il va être finalement...
à 10balle comme *TheClimb*, ça serait le top!

----------


## cloudelka

> Hello Cloudelka !
> Moi aussi le multi me manque, mais je compte changer ça.
> 
> Orbus est sympa, mais trop cher pour le contenu (à mon avis) et anglais obligatoire si tu veux communiquer avec le tout venant.
> Si tu veux du français, et de qualité, viens jouer avec les canards ! => http://steamcommunity.com/groups/CPCVR
> 
> Sparc est sympa, comme RacketNX. Il est assez simple de créer des parties, mais en 1 contre 1 seulement, et c'est crevant, attention.
> Payday2 en VR peut-être plus sympa, surtout avec des canards. Moins physique, et à 4 ça peut vite devenir intéressant.
> J'aime bien aussi Dungeons & Treasures en multi => http://store.steampowered.com/app/68...__Treasure_VR/
> Sur RecRoom, je ne sais pas si on peut organiser des parties privées ? À creuser.


Oui justement le pourquoi j'hésite pour OrbusVR... 
Pour Payday 2 sympa en effet, mais je n'ai jamais trop compris le jeu, car à chaque partie pendant plus de5 h de jeux je me suis fait Kick par des joueurs dès que je poppais, donc, je ne cherchais pas à comprendre, mais effectivement en VR il pourrait être sympa.

Bon je vais prendre un FPS, mais j'hésite toujours entre Onward et Pavlov, j'ai test VRchat aussi, mais j'ai vu que les 3/4 ne possédaient pas de VR et une grosse partie des gars avec VR prenait des personnages de manga féminin et s'amusait à se toucher les seins...  :tired:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ah c'est con que tu te fasses kické de Payday 2 systèmatiquement  ::(:  Celà dit, Payday 2 est jouable en VR qu'en passant par la branche Beta. Donc, tu ne tomberas pas sur la même population (sauf si ces dernier vont aussi prendre la beta pour jouer avec les joueurs VR).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Concernant Fallout 4 VR, les mods pour la version 2D fonctionnent parfaitement sauf pour quelques exceptions.
Du coup, j'ai ajouté de nouvelles armes (sabre laser, E11 blaster, P90, Cobra Revolver, etc...) et ajouté qq mods pour améliorer l'expérience VR :
- Pip-boy Flashlight,
- pipboy light change to headlamp,
- Water enhancement,

Et en bonus, j'utilise aussi le mods "Cheat Terminal" mais en contre partie, dites adieux aux succès Steam. Perso, ayant déjà finit Fallout 4 de base, je n'ai plus trop envie de perdre mon temps à récolter les ressources pour le craft.

Les mods de textures fonctionnent aussi. Pour info, Nexus Mods Manager fonctionne. Au lieu de lui fournir le chemin de Fallout 4, donnez lui le chemin d'installation de Fallout 4 VR.
Sinon, l'installation des mods à la main fonctionne aussi, mais je le trouve moins flexible que Nexus Mod Manager.

----------


## nodulle

> The Climb à 9,99€ sur le store oculus à la place de 50 :https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...54/?action=buy
> je l'ai pris direct !!!


Raahh !  ::(:  Mais arrêtez de relayer les promo ! Après Lone Echo j'ai maintenant dû prendre The Climb, après les dépenses de noël c'est pas sérieux !
Et je n'ai même pas commencé ma razzia sur les soldes steam...  ::'(: 

Par contre je les avais ajouté à ma liste de souhait et je n'ai même pas était prévenus, heureusement que vous êtes là les canards.  :;):

----------


## Rodwin

Du coup, si on prépare un Payday2 VR pour demain soir, ça branche du monde ?

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Raahh !  Mais arrêtez de relayer les promo ! .......



vaut mieux en profiter maintenant...

parceque le début 2018, s'annonce pas folichon folichon (sur PC)..
à moins d'une annonce *ET* sorti d'un *Resident Evil 4 PC VR* 
voir d'un *Skyrim* (optimisé aux ptits oignons PC VR... ce que je ne crois plus du tout venant de Bethesda..)

et *Oculus* qui va clairement freiner sur les sorties mensuels de jeu AAA

----------


## lousticos

je pense que je vais aussi choper wilson's heart qui est à 8€ ! (d'ailleurs ya eut un micmac dans le promo, à 19h le jeu étais marqué en promo, mais le prix n'avais pas changé)
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...5484597472435/

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> je pense que je vais aussi choper wilson's heart qui est à 8€ ! (d'ailleurs ya eut un micmac dans le promo, à 19h le jeu étais marqué en promo, mais le prix n'avais pas changé)
> https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...5484597472435/


il se sont mélangés les pinceaux... 

le jeu est en promo depuis le début à 11,99€

aujourd'hui, c'est 1 des 2 jeux en super promo et pendant 24h à *7,99€*

----------


## mrFish

> Du coup, si on prépare un Payday2 VR pour demain soir, ça branche du monde ?


Faut que je vide mon bureau :')

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Du coup, si on prépare un Payday2 VR pour demain soir, ça branche du monde ?


Partant.

----------


## nodulle

> Du coup, si on prépare un Payday2 VR pour demain soir, ça branche du monde ?


Vers quelle heure ?  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

21h.

----------


## cloudelka

Je vais dl, mais pas sûr que je sois dispo, on verra !

----------


## Rodwin

Lance le, et fais au moins une mission, histoire que tu vois à quoi t'attendre...

----------


## poulpator

Dites, y en a qui ont testé Everspace en VR ?

----------


## mrFish

> Dites, y en a qui ont testé Everspace en VR ?


Oui mais pas trop longtemps j'arrivais à la configurer de façon parfaite pour que ça soit lisible/zoli/fluide ça à surement évolué depuis.

----------


## Wolverine

J'ai testé The Wizards, Sparc et Rec Room.

Et bien je ne sais pas si c'est moi, par manque d'entrainement, ou parce que je suis gaucher (pour The Wizards notamment) ou si c'est le casque WMR avec le besoin d'avoir les controleurs devant soi, mais je galère à viser et à faire des lancer fort.
Les boules de feu dans The Wizards partent un peu comme elles veulent.
La balle dans Sparc est lancée limite au ralenti.
Dans Rec Room, j'ai pas réussi à lancer la balle une fois ...


Mais en dehors de ça, qui est perfectible si c'est bien de moi que ça vient, les jeux sont plutôt sympas.

----------


## cloudelka

J'avais pris Sparc et aucun souci avec le rift pour lancer la balle avec une vitesse rapide, bon après je l'ai déjà fait rembourser, car le 1v1 est vite chiant, je trouve (je n'aime pas trop cela, je préfère un jeu au minimum avec 4 joueurs), pour les deux autres jeux pas encore test.
J'ai test Payday 2 en VR, il existe pas un truc pour bind le fait de tourner la caméra avec un joystick ? je ne suis pas trop fan du fait ou je dois tourner sur place tout le temps, sinon pas là ce soir tout compte fait pour du payday 2 en VR, repas avec les beaux parents. :Gerbe: 

J'espère quelque jeu multi sympas en deals du jour ce soir sur le store oculus...

----------


## Rodwin

Pour Payday2 ce soir, essayez de demander vos accès au mumble de CPC, si ce n'est pas déjà fait. Ça permettra d'y discuter si le chat ingame ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Le chat vocal sur Payday 2 fonctionne nickel, normalement. On ne devrait pas avoir besoin de mumble/discord.

----------


## cloudelka

Superhot VR à 9.99€ : https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...2593518800648/ 

Et aussi Chronos à 7.99€ : https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...9508627125435/

----------


## FixB

Les deux sont excellents, surtout à ce prix!!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Finalement, on était 2 pour la soirée Payday 2  ::P:  L'initiateur de l'évènement est arrivé tard  ::P:  C'était sympa et j'ai enfin pu tater le minigun (700 k à l'achat). C'est vraiment jouissif de tirer avec. Sinon, on est resté coincer à une mission d'infiltration avec nodulle. On l'a refait au moins 6x avec un anglais. Toujours pas réussit.

----------


## nodulle

Yep c'était plutôt sympa.  ::):  Pour la 1ère mission j'avais enfilé mon masque dès le début (on s'est donc fait repéré de suite) et ça a viré au tire au pigeon avec les flics pendant tout le reste de la partie !  ::P:

----------


## Rodwin

Ouaip, désolé, contretemps imprévu...  ::sad::

----------


## Myron

Ha zut j'ai loupé l'event. Je vais l'installer histoire de pouvoir tester ce qu'il vaut en VR. ^^

----------


## cloudelka

Bon j'ai pris Pavlov VR, un petit counter-strike like en VR avec du multi, cela change un peu, pour Onward, je vais encore un peu attendre qui sait, il va peut-être repasser dans les daily deals du store Oculus, sinon je le prendrais avant la fin des promos.

Par contre, sur Fallout 4 VR quand je suis dans des immeubles parfois, j'ai l'impression que mon personnage à plein de "mini-rollback", mais en extérieur tout va bien, je ne joue pas trop, car j'attends de voir si des mods pour la VR vont arriver, du style ajout des parties du corps au lieu d'un corps invisible, faire des actions sur les items au lieu de cliquer et hop l'item va dans ton inventaire comme par magie... cela tue un peu l'immersion je trouve.

Sinon il existe des jeux du style RE7 en VR sur PC ? pas obliger un truc avec des monstres, un jeu avec quelque énigme et un peu d'action et je suis content.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ha zut j'ai loupé l'event. Je vais l'installer histoire de pouvoir tester ce qu'il vaut en VR. ^^


Malgré que le portage VR ne soit pas parfait (absence d'animations des autres joueurs, système de cooldown pour les intéractions, navigation dans les menus pas super précis), il est très prenant à jouer en plus d'offrir un visuel très bon.

----------


## cloudelka

Nouvelle offre : 

Star trek: Bridge Crew 29.99€ : https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...6843937708939/ (Steam à 24.99€, erreur de prix pour Oculus ? sinon 25$ sur amazon.com (21€) :  ICI)

I Expect You To Die 4.99€ : https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...5950031749190/

J'ai pris le deuxième qui à l'air bien sympas !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bon j'ai pris Pavlov VR, un petit counter-strike like en VR avec du multi, cela change un peu, pour Onward, je vais encore un peu attendre qui sait, il va peut-être repasser dans les daily deals du store Oculus, sinon je le prendrais avant la fin des promos.
> 
> Par contre, sur Fallout 4 VR quand je suis dans des immeubles parfois, j'ai l'impression que mon personnage à plein de "mini-rollback", mais en extérieur tout va bien, je ne joue pas trop, car j'attends de voir si des mods pour la VR vont arriver, du style ajout des parties du corps au lieu d'un corps invisible, faire des actions sur les items au lieu de cliquer et hop l'item va dans ton inventaire comme par magie... cela tue un peu l'immersion je trouve.
> 
> Sinon il existe des jeux du style RE7 en VR sur PC ? pas obliger un truc avec des monstres, un jeu avec quelque énigme et un peu d'action et je suis content.


Bon, il n'y a pas vraiment d'énigme mais, en jeux VR avec une campagne solo, tu as :
- Arizona Sunshine (dispo sur le store oculus)
- Dead Effect 2 VR
- Killing Floor : Incursion (dispo aussi sur le store oculus)
- Arktika 1
- L.A Noire : The VR Case File (le seul à proposer des énigmes et de l'action)

----------


## cloudelka

> Bon, il n'y a pas vraiment d'énigme mais, en jeux VR avec une campagne solo, tu as :
> - Arizona Sunshine (dispo sur le store oculus)
> - Dead Effect 2 VR
> - Killing Floor : Incursion (dispo aussi sur le store oculus)
> - Arktika 1
> - L.A Noire : The VR Case File (le seul à proposer des énigmes et de l'action)


Merci !

Des avis sur Arktika sinon ? j'ai déjà Arizona et Killing floor (Dead Effect 2 me tente, mais je sature niveau zombie), L.A noire j'attends un peu, car pour le moment je trouve le contenu fort pauvre pour son prix.

----------


## nodulle

> Malgré que le portage VR ne soit pas parfait (absence d'animations des autres joueurs, système de cooldown pour les intéractions, navigation dans les menus pas super précis), il est très prenant à jouer en plus d'offrir un visuel très bon.


Je confirme, il est assez prenant (surtout quand on arrive pas à finir une mission et qu'on la recommence plusieurs fois  ::P: ). Et j'étais surpris du fait que les niveaux soient générés aléatoirement, enfin pas le niveau en lui même mais plein de petit détails qui change et qui fait que chaque partie est différente (et qui explique qu'on la recommence plusieurs fois quand on y arrive pas...  ::ninja:: ).

Sinon je pense qu'il va falloir investir dans des genouillères, car entre les missions d'infiltration de payday 2, onward et consort : ça réduit les genoux en bouillis !  ::sad::

----------


## philwoodrama

Perso, très très très déçu par Arktika ! Je n'ai même plus envie de le relancer. Dommage, vraiment beau graphiquement mais ça ne fait pas tout ...

----------


## Myron

J'ai fait une petite partie vite fait ce soir et c'est vraiment bien foutu. Beaucoup de choses sont mieux pensées que dans Fallout VR et visuellement c'est très agréable.
Bon après comme quand j'ai testé la version "2d" à l'époque j'ai trouvé le jeu hyper bordelique mais j'imagine qu'entre canard ça peut être fun.  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Bien ! Il faudra se réorganiser une partie entre canards sous peu.
Avec les fêtes de fin d'années, tout le monde n'est pas forcément dispo.
Qui serait motivé pour du Payday2 ces prochains soirs ?

----------


## nodulle

Moi je suis partant, je suis en vacances ce soir !  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Partant aussi pour ce soir.

----------


## Rodwin

On dit 21h.

Bon, je réserve ma soirée, mais on sait que ça ne veut pas dire grand chose donc si d'autres veulent se joindre à nous qu'ils n'hésitent pas à se faire connaitre, on n'est pas à l'abri d'un désistement  ::rolleyes:: 

On peut même faire plusieurs groupes de 4, au pire.

----------


## cloudelka

Toujours mort pour moi, surement jusqu'à la fin des fêtes  ::sad::

----------


## Wolverine

Je vais voir pour essayer de vous rejoindre.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Tiens, j'étais passé à côté, mais l'intégrale Croteam (serious sam 1.2.3 en VR + last hope + talos principle) est a 45€ durant les soldes.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Finalement, on était 2 pour la soirée Payday 2  L'initiateur de l'évènement est arrivé tard  C'était sympa et j'ai enfin pu tater le minigun (700 k à l'achat). C'est vraiment jouissif de tirer avec. Sinon, on est resté coincer à une mission d'infiltration avec nodulle. On l'a refait au moins 6x avec un anglais. Toujours pas réussit.


erf complètement zappé !!!  ::(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Partant aussi pour ce soir.


ca pourrait le faire mais pas avant 22h ou 22h30 !

----------


## Rodwin

Contacte nous quand tu te connectes !

----------


## Myron

J'en suis pour ce soir  ::):

----------


## cloudelka

J'ai commencé I Expect You To Die et Wilson’s Heart vraiment deux super-jeux en VR !  ::wub:: 

Sinon les daily deals du jour : 

Arizona Sunshine 17.99€ : https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...2183756232656/

Rock Band VR 19.99€ : https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...4866972281509/

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Arizona Sunshine a ce prix la, je sens que je vais craquer putain...Ces soldes sont en train de me laminer 

Tiens, sinon, j'ai chopé Fruit Ninja VR. Pas le jeu du siècle mais a 5€ ca fait vraiment le taf, et les enfants adorent (j'ai peur pour mes touch par contre)

Sinon, j'ai fait une partie sur SPARC, c'est normal que les balles que j'envoie sont hyper lentes par rapport à celle de l'adversaire? ya une subtilité que je n'ai pas pigé durant le tuto?

----------


## Rodwin

Je dirais que c'est un coup à prendre. Un coup de poignet peut-être ?

----------


## Wolverine

> Sinon, j'ai fait une partie sur SPARC, c'est normal que les balles que j'envoie sont hyper lentes par rapport à celle de l'adversaire? ya une subtilité que je n'ai pas pigé durant le tuto?


J'ai le même problème, ça me rassure  ::P:

----------


## Rodwin

Merci pour cette soirée les canards ! 
Une équipe de 4 au top (bon, pas trop en discrétion) et une bonne ambiance. Dans cette atmosphère de guerre urbaine, c'était très agréable !

----------


## nodulle

C'est clair que choisir la sulfateuse c'est pas le top niveau discrétion !  :^_^: 
Pour la prochaine c'est quand vous voulez !  ::):

----------


## darkmanticora

J'ai pas pu vous rejoindre, me suis tape une bonne vieille migraine ophtalmique  en fin de journée (ça faisait bien 1an....) j ai préféré me ménager du coup !

----------


## Myron

Bonne ambiance oui et des missions d'infiltration dignes des meilleurs film d'espionnage.  ::P: 

Pour ceux qui ont essayé ça dit quoi Onward par rapport a payday2 niveau experience? 
J'ai fait quelques soirées Arma avec les canards à l'époque que j'avais bien aimé mais je n'ai pas encore craqué pour celui-ci.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Bonne ambiance oui et des missions d'infiltration dignes des meilleurs film d'espionnage. 
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont essayé ça dit quoi Onward par rapport a payday2 niveau experience? 
> J'ai fait quelques soirées Arma avec les canards à l'époque que j'avais bien aimé mais je n'ai pas encore craqué pour celui-ci.


Absolument rien à voir avec Payday2, le jeu est ultra exigeant, on tue et meurt en 2 ou 3 balles, mais la communauté est vraiment sympa (comme sur tous les jeux en VR de toutes façons), c'est du PVP avec un peu de PVE pour se faire les dents. Le seul gros soucis d'Onward, c'est qu'en l'état, je le pense injouable, je vais surement investir dans un gunstock car manier une arme à deux mains avec les Touch de base, je n'y arrive vraiment pas.

Après, Onward est dev par une toute petit équipe (je crois que le mec est seul même) donc ya encore beaucoup de boulot au niveau animation et compagnie. Mais pour l'immersion, il est impressionnant, on a du mal a relancer un simulateur FPS sur écran classique par la suite. Rien que le fait de faire du vrai lean en roomscale pour voir si des ennemis sont là.

Par contre, 0 teleport, le jeu est en full free locomotion, il faut s'y faire, mais comme le gameplay est tres lent, ca passe bien.

----------


## cloudelka

Pour le moment niveau FPS j'ai test Pavlov VR (quel est vraiment un Counter-Strike like) avec plusieurs modes de jeu.

Pour Onward, un style de milsim et les joueurs partagent beaucoup d'informations en jeu (90 % d'anglais, ce qui me bloque perso).

Bon sinon j'ai test quand même OrbusVR et après 1 h 30 j'ai fait ma demande de remboursement, attention le jeu est sympas, mais pour le moment les 40€ est beaucoup trop pour ce que le jeu propose, j'attendrais une promo un jour, ou peut-être jamais si quelques choses de meilleur arrivent, vu que normalement un "gros" MMORPG est prévu pour rift, en 2018, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur reddit (mais bon reddit parfois...)




> je vais surement investir dans un gunstock car manier une arme à deux mains avec les Touch de base, je n'y arrive vraiment pas.


Un morceau de bois avec deux petit morceau d'une plaque de metal que j'ai fait arrondir dans mon garage pour mettre les touchs, un système d'attache pour la ficelle du Touch pour que cela ne bouge pas. le tout pour 5€  :;): 

Je vais peut-être faire un gun stock un jour, mais me faut le modèle 3D après je vais en magasins d'imprimerie qui possède une imprimante 3D prêt de chez moi et ne demande pas cher. (truc du genre https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2057419)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai pas pu vous rejoindre, me suis tape une bonne vieille migraine ophtalmique  en fin de journée (ça faisait bien 1an....) j ai préféré me ménager du coup !


On a fait une longue partie d'ailleurs (4 h de payday 2 VR).  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonne ambiance oui et des missions d'infiltration dignes des meilleurs film d'espionnage. 
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont essayé ça dit quoi Onward par rapport a payday2 niveau experience? 
> J'ai fait quelques soirées Arma avec les canards à l'époque que j'avais bien aimé mais je n'ai pas encore craqué pour celui-ci.


Vois Onward comme un ArmA en VR ou mieux comme un America's Army. Par contre, c'est bien plus technique quand même, car recharger l'arme ne consiste pas seulement à jeter le chargeur et à en insérer un autre. En gros, tu prends le système de rechargement de Hot dogs, Horseshoes & Hand Grenade (aka H3 VR).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est clair que choisir la sulfateuse c'est pas le top niveau discrétion ! 
> Pour la prochaine c'est quand vous voulez !


Ouais mais c'est tellement efficace et jouissif de tirer avec  ::P:

----------


## cloudelka

Wands 4.99 : https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...3318536683635/

Racket NX 7.99 : https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...3751417029979/

De avis sur les jeux ? j'en trouve pas des masses.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Racket Nx est bien foutu et se joue naturellement. Si tu veux des avis, va sur Steam, tu as 249 avis et tu as une démo.

----------


## cloudelka

Ah, merci ! je regardais sur le store oculus qui a pas grand choses niveau avis.

----------


## Truf

Dans le genre "escape game" (qui se prête très bien à la VR d'ailleurs je trouve) je vous conseille Nevrosa Escape  ::love::  , je ne suis pas encore arrivé au bout mais c'est sympa comme tout (avec un petit coté Myst... j'ai dit petit!)
Si vous en connaissez d'autres .... ? (A part I expect you to die bien sur)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Petit retour sur Robinson: The Journey et ce n'est pas fameux. Alors visuellement, il est beau mais la gestion des motion controller est vraiment mauvais sauf pour quelques passages (monter une échelle, utiliser une tyrolienne, escalader). Le rendu du texte est basé sur le niveau de super sampling du jeu. Donc, plus le super sampling du jeu est faible plus le texte est illisible. 

Les mains du perso ne sert strictement à rien car finalement, on intéragit avec les objets virtuels en combinant certaines touches des controllers. Genre, si je veux prendre un objet, il faut que j'utilise le grip puis faire un clic sur le touchpad. 
Pire encore, je veux voir où sont mappés les différentes actions sur les wands, et impossible de les lire car le menu bouge en même temps que ma tête. Du coup, pour les lire les extrêmités du menu, c'est mort.

Au final, j'ai abandonné le jeu et pourtant j'avais envie d'explorer cette mini jungle.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Petit retour sur Robinson: The Journey et ce n'est pas fameux. Alors visuellement, il est beau mais la gestion des motion controller est vraiment mauvais sauf pour quelques passages (monter une échelle, utiliser une tyrolienne, escalader). Le rendu du texte est basé sur le niveau de super sampling du jeu. Donc, plus le super sampling du jeu est faible plus le texte est illisible. 
> 
> Les mains du perso ne sert strictement à rien car finalement, on intéragit avec les objets virtuels en combinant certaines touches des controllers. Genre, si je veux prendre un objet, il faut que j'utilise le grip puis faire un clic sur le touchpad. 
> Pire encore, je veux voir où sont mappés les différentes actions sur les wands, et impossible de les lire car le menu bouge en même temps que ma tête. Du coup, pour les lire les extrêmités du menu, c'est mort.
> 
> Au final, j'ai abandonné le jeu et pourtant j'avais envie d'explorer cette mini jungle.


C'est ce jeu qui a recu le support touch récemment non? vu qu'il est sorti ya un moment (et sur ps4 qui plus est)

Pour ma part, Fruit Ninja VR a remplacé Space pirate trainer comme défouloir. C'est bien pensé, le jeu force a vraiment tapé (sinon le sabre ne découpe pas les fruits mais ils rebondissent dessus). Visuellement ca fonctionne, c'est gratifiant.

Que demander de plus?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Oui, il a reçu le support des touch et wands très récemment. Le jeu de base ne supportait que le pad.
Avant Fruit Ninja VR, il y avait son clone (Zenblade) qui est tout aussi sympa à jouer.

----------


## lousticos

je me tatte à prendre star trek bridge crew, ya des gens qui ont essayé ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Il est très bon, mais la campagne est courte (bon, on ne l'a toujours pas finit avec les canards), et les missions aléatoires deviennent répétitifs à la longue. Et c'est dommage. Mais sinon, c'est vraiment génial. Les contrôles sont intuitifs et y a moyen de faire porte nawak.

----------


## Rodwin

Racket NX est très bon, mangez-en, surtout si vous aimez le squash.
D'ailleurs si certains veulent se faire des parties là dessus un de ces soirs, qu'ils fassent signe !

----------


## lousticos

si j’achète le jeu y a des gens chauds pour jouer avec moi ? ou vous êtes déjà un groupe de 4 ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

On y a joué dès sa sortie et on avait du mal à trouver un 4e joueur sachant que le jeu est cross-plateforme et depuis la récente mise à jour, on peut y jouer avec des joueurs non-VR.
Mais why not. Faut voir, s'il y a d'autres partant ?  ::): 

Sinon, le jeu est jouable aussi en solo. En tout cas, si tu le prends, fais déjà le training pour chaque poste.

----------


## lousticos

et c'est compatible cross steam et oculus ?

----------


## Serpi

Depuis que j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un casque VR (Lenovo explorer durant le black friday), je ne l'ai utilisé presque que pour de la simulation/pilotage (IL2, Elite, Ultrawings, VTOL VR, House of the Dying Sun... si vous avez d'autres bons jeux je suis preneur), et à la limite pour quelques sessions de Gorn (mais je n'ai pas un salon immense).
Sans surprises, madame n'a pas été tentée et en a plutôt profité pour me filmer lors de parties de Gorn...  :tired: 

Bon, j'ai l'habitude de jouer en solo et je suis conquis par la technologie, mais je pensais pouvoir en faire profiter la famille et ne pas continuer à faire mon geek dans mon coin (surtout que là, on se coupe encore plus du monde extérieur).
Vu que l'on est amateurs d'escape game et jeux à énigmes, j'ai réussi à la faire jouer à "Keep talking and nobody explodes". Je ne fais pas durer le suspense, c'est un large succès!  :;): 
Vous connaissez d'autres jeux dans le même genre, c'est à dire du "multijoueur" sans nécessité d'avoir 2 casques?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Depuis que j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un casque VR (Lenovo explorer durant le black friday), je ne l'ai utilisé presque que pour de la simulation/pilotage (IL2, Elite, Ultrawings, VTOL VR, House of the Dying Sun... si vous avez d'autres bons jeux je suis preneur), et à la limite pour quelques sessions de Gorn (mais je n'ai pas un salon immense).
> Sans surprises, madame n'a pas été tentée et en a plutôt profité pour me filmer lors de parties de Gorn... 
> 
> Bon, j'ai l'habitude de jouer en solo et je suis conquis par la technologie, mais je pensais pouvoir en faire profiter la famille et ne pas continuer à faire mon geek dans mon coin (surtout que là, on se coupe encore plus du monde extérieur).
> Vu que l'on est amateurs d'escape game et jeux à énigmes, j'ai réussi à la faire jouer à "Keep talking and nobody explodes". Je ne fais pas durer le suspense, c'est un large succès! 
> Vous connaissez d'autres jeux dans le même genre, c'est à dire du "multijoueur" sans nécessité d'avoir 2 casques?


http://store.steampowered.com/app/50...t_Cooperative/ (dispo aussi chez Oculus)

Très sympa, jy joue meme avec ma fille de 5 ans. Un joueur est dans un labyrinthe en mode minecraft (pas jojo graphiquement donc) et l'autre doit le guider dans les couloirs, lui indiquer les patrouilles. Tu peux meme communiquer par le clavier pour rajouter de la difficulté.

Très rafraichissant comme gameplay.

Par contre, le jeu ne rame absolument pas comme sur la video, c'est ultra fluide

----------


## Rodwin

Dans Gorn, un deuxième joueur peut prendre une manette et incarner ton adversaire...
Dans Mass Exodus, celui qui a le casque contrôle une centrale où travaillent de petit robots. Ceux à la manette tentent de s'échapper. => http://store.steampowered.com/app/566530/Mass_Exodus/

En simulateur de vol, XPlane11 permet d'utiliser le casque et les controlleurs de VR (uniquement Vive ? A vérifier).

Si tu aimes les escapes games, regarde Abode, très joli (mais je ne sais pas s'il est compatible avec ton casque) => http://store.steampowered.com/app/548340/Abode/
Belko VR (gratuit) est une pub pour un film. Mais c'est aussi un escape game sympathique, si ça te tente.
Locked In VR est beaucoup moins joli.

Dans un autre style, I expect you to die est une série d'épreuves assez sympathiques, dans une ambiance James Bond like que j'adore. Aussi sympa à jouer qu'à regarder.

Pour les joueurs de Star Trek Bridge crew, j'ai raté le train de la hype, et j'hésite à le prendre si je n'ai personne avec qui y jouer, il est encore à 25€.
Y'a des motivés alors ?

----------


## Serpi

Merci pour tous ces conseils, j'ai maintenant "Black Hat cooperative" et "I expect you to die" dans la besace, pour du coop et expérimenter de l'escape game à tour de rôle.  ::): 

A ce jour, aucun problème de compatibilité via Steam de mon casque WMR, même avec des jeux estampillés uniquement Vive ou Oculus.

----------


## cloudelka

Généralement les casques posent pas de problème, plutôt les manettes, pas de gros problème la plupart du temps qui se fix facilement.
Les seuls soucis que j'ai eus pour le moment sont avec Doom VFR/Fallout 4 VR, suffit d'un petit fix et op, plus de soucis.

Sinon Nevrosa Escape est sympa aussi je trouve.

----------


## lousticos

> Pour les joueurs de Star Trek Bridge crew, j'ai raté le train de la hype, et j'hésite à le prendre si je n'ai personne avec qui y jouer, il est encore à 25€.
> Y'a des motivés alors ?


je t'avoue que j'hésite aussi à le prendre, après je suis sur oculus mais ça doit pas poser problème

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

si vous aviez râté la super promo du jour sur *le store Oculus* 
*Oculus* remet son Top10 jusqu'à mardi 2 janvier 2018 9h du mat (heure FR):

.Lone Echo : 29,90€
.The Climb : 9,90€
.Killing Floor-I : 14,99€
.Arktika.1 : 14,99€
.I Expet You to Die : 4,99€
.Chronos : 7,99€
.Star Trek - BC : 29,99€
.SuperHot VR: 9,99€
.Arizona Sunshine : 17,99€
.From Other Suns : _39,99€ ???_

----------


## cloudelka

From Other Suns a pas l'air d'être en promo, par contre moi qui attendais un Onward, déçu.

Un des jeux les plus jouer sur VR pourtant.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> From Other Suns a pas l'air d'être en promo, par contre moi qui attendais un Onward, déçu.
> 
> Un des jeux les plus jouer sur VR pourtant.


Il est a 14€ sur Steam, c'est un excellent prix (et crossplatform avec ceux qui jouent depuis l'oculus Store)

----------


## cloudelka

> Il est a 14€ sur Steam, c'est un excellent prix (et crossplatform avec ceux qui jouent depuis l'oculus Store)


Oui je l'ai repris sur steam du coup, je l'avais déjà pris, mais demander un refund en me disant que le dernier jour il va revenir à 9.99€ sur Oculus, mais non  :tired: 

Du coup vu que deux amis ont pris OrbusVR je l'ai repris... même si le contenu laisse à désirer pour le moment au moins cela va me donner minimum 30-40h comparer à certains jeux VR à 20€ pour 3 h.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> From Other Suns a pas l'air d'être en promo....


Z'ont enfin rectifié, *From Other Suns* revient à 19,99€

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Z'ont enfin rectifié, *From Other Suns* revient à 19,99€


Je ne voulais pas le prendre vu que j'ai un HTC Vive, mais là, à ce prix du coup je l'ai pris.

----------


## Serpi

> Je ne voulais pas le prendre vu que j'ai un HTC Vive, mais là, à ce prix du coup je l'ai pris.


Hum, du coup une petite question, les exclus Oculus ou Vive sont de pures exclusivités ou on peut d'une manière ou d'une autre y jouer avec un autre casque?

Edit : J'ai relu l'OP et trouvé ma réponse, mais certains ont-ils testé avec des casques WMR?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Hum, du coup une petite question, les exclus Oculus ou Vive sont de pures exclusivités ou on peut d'une manière ou d'une autre y jouer avec un autre casque?


On peut y jouer via un outil tierce (ici, il s'agit d'installer Revive). Mais attention, tous les jeux ne sont pas compatibles ou mal supporté. Du coup, je vérifie sur reddit ou ailleurs que Revive gère bien tel exclu.
Pour le moment, à part quelques problèmes d'ergonomie lié aux controllers, j'ai pu finir les exclu Oculus : 
- Robo Recall
- Lone Echo / Echo Arena
- Arktika 1 (enfin commencé)
- Edge of Nowhere
- Bullet Train
- Landfall (fait le début lors d'un week end gratuit)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai testé rapidement From Other Sun avec le Vive, ça marche plutôt bien. Le seul inconvénient c'est le free locomotion qui n'est pas super pratique avec le trackpad. Il faut en gros, glisser notre doigt du centre vers l'extrémité du trackpad pour avancer et maintenir le doigt sur le trackpad.

Sinon pour tous les autres intéractions, aucun problème à signaler et les dévs proposent une interface inspirée de Lone Echo et ça c'est cool.

----------


## Sellig

Bonne année à tous les canards en VR  :Beer:  :Rock:  :Perfect:

----------


## ptibogvader

> Pour les joueurs de Star Trek Bridge crew, j'ai raté le train de la hype, et j'hésite à le prendre si je n'ai personne avec qui y jouer, il est encore à 25€.
> Y'a des motivés alors ?


J'ai Star Trek et je ne l'ai pas encore essayé en coop, ça me tente bien si il y a des canards partants!

Pour From Other Suns et IronWolf VR aussi si il y a des intéressés.

----------


## Serpi

> J'ai Star Trek et je ne l'ai pas encore essayé en coop, ça me tente bien si il y a des canards partants!
> 
> Pour *From Other Suns* et *IronWolf VR* aussi si il y a des intéressés.


A l'occasion je pourrai bien être partant mais j'ai jamais testé mon micro ou fait de multi canard, je dois encore me faire la main sur ces jeux (ils chargent...), et c'est compliqué pour trouver un créneau le soir.
Donc intéressé, mais pas pour tout de suite  ::happy2::

----------


## Nibher

Intéressé aussi. Ce serait bien de se tenir à un jeu tant que c'est les soldes  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Il y aurait moyen de pouvoir créer des events sur le groupe CPC VR? J'ai bien envie de lancer Onward et présenter le jeu aux canards qui n'ont pas encore testé. (si on n'est pas assez, on ira faire du PVE)

----------


## lousticos

perso j'ai pas acheté star trek au final et je pense pas le faire, mais par contre j'ai from other suns ^^

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai relancé Doom VFR et j'ai enfin compris pourquoi le jeu était flou et moche. Les développeurs ont activé la rendu dynamique. Du coup, dès que le framerate descend sous les 90 fps, le jeu fait un stuttering et réduit considérablement les détails avant de revenir avec un rendu propre. Et pas moyen de le désactiver dans les options du jeu. Par ailleurs, pour éviter que ce rendu dynamique soit souvent sollicité, réduisez le super sampling dans Steam VR en le mettant à sa valeur par défaut soit à 1.4 voir moins.

Et dans le jeu, pousser le super sampling au max pour un rendu super propre et fluide.

En difficulté facile, le jeu se finit en 3h (hors niveaux classiques). J'avais commencé en Ultra Violence, mais avec le système de dash j'ai trop du mal face à des mobs super réactifs comme les imps et les dégats font mal. Malgré sa faible durée de vie, l'absence de full locomotion, j'ai retrouvé le feeling de Doom 2016 à force de dasher / TP.

Ah oui, les dévs ont déconné avec le BFG, le modèle de l'arme n'est plus le même.  ::sad::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Il y aurait moyen de pouvoir créer des events sur le groupe CPC VR? J'ai bien envie de lancer Onward et présenter le jeu aux canards qui n'ont pas encore testé. (si on n'est pas assez, on ira faire du PVE)


Je t'ai filé les droits admin. N'hésite pas à créer des events.  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dites, j'ai relancé Space Pirate Trainer que j'avais pas touché depuis des mois. Est-ce normal que le jeu se ferme automatiquement dès qu'on a épuisé les credits ?

----------


## mrFish

> Dites, j'ai relancé Space Pirate Trainer que j'avais pas touché depuis des mois. Est-ce normal que le jeu se ferme automatiquement dès qu'on a épuisé les credits ?


Euh non. J'ai pas eu ce soucis.

Je suis sous la beta de SteamVR et la dernière version de SPT, je l'ai relancé hier soir.

(D'ailleurs pareil je ne l'avais pas relancé depuis longtemps et y a eu des nouveautés, nouveau powerup et ennemis, c'est vraiment cool  ::):  )

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Euh non. J'ai pas eu ce soucis.
> 
> Je suis sous la beta de SteamVR et la dernière version de SPT, je l'ai relancé hier soir.
> 
> (D'ailleurs pareil je ne l'avais pas relancé depuis longtemps et y a eu des nouveautés, nouveau powerup et ennemis, c'est vraiment cool  )


Hmmmmm..... Je suis aussi sur la branche beta de SteamVR. Bon, je relancerai pour voir. Mais sinon, ouais les powerups et ennemis sont vraiment cool.

----------


## Nibher

Ca me fait penser que y'a aussi Pulsar Colony qui est en sorte de croisement entre Star Trek BC et From Other Suns. VR possible mais pas obligatoire, coop recommandé.
Les reviews Steam sont plutôt bonnes. Je l'ai, je n'ai jamais vraiment essayé  ::P:

----------


## la Vieille

> Je l'ai, je n'ai jamais vraiment essayé


Pareil ici.

Les potes qui l'ont m'ont fait l'honneur de le lancer 30 minutes pour que je puisse voir à quoi ça ressemblait. Un est parti manger pendant la demi-heure, un autre faisait autre chose et le troisième s'est promené avec moi. 

Mais sinon, ça a l'air bien cool.

----------


## lousticos

si ya des gens qui sont chauds, je propose du *from other suns* ce soir à 21h

----------


## Serpi

> si ya des gens qui sont chauds, je propose du *from other suns* ce soir à 21h


Pourquoi pas, mais je peux rien promettre  ::unsure:: 
J'utilise revive, on peut passer par steam pour se rejoindre (je t'ai fait une demande d'ami)?

----------


## Carpette

> Dites, j'ai relancé Space Pirate Trainer que j'avais pas touché depuis des mois. Est-ce normal que le jeu se ferme automatiquement dès qu'on a épuisé les credits ?


Les crédits ?!
Quels crédits ???  ::O:

----------


## cloudelka

> Il y aurait moyen de pouvoir créer des events sur le groupe CPC VR? J'ai bien envie de lancer Onward et présenter le jeu aux canards qui n'ont pas encore testé. (si on n'est pas assez, on ira faire du PVE)



Partant pour du Onward, je n'ai pas encore vraiment test le jeu, mais je voudrais finir mon gunstock avant de faire un peu de Fps, car je galère déjà sur Pavlov... après pas pour tout de suite, j'ai des dîners chez des amis et famille en cette semaine de nouvels ans donc je cours un peu partout.

----------


## ptibogvader

> si ya des gens qui sont chauds, je propose du *from other suns* ce soir à 21h


ça me tente, je t'ai ajouté sur oculus.
ça se joue à combien?

----------


## Serpi

> ça me tente, je t'ai ajouté sur oculus.
> ça se joue à combien?


1 à 3 joueurs il me semble.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Partant pour du Onward, je n'ai pas encore vraiment test le jeu, mais je voudrais finir mon gunstock avant de faire un peu de Fps, car je galère déjà sur Pavlov... après pas pour tout de suite, j'ai des dîners chez des amis et famille en cette semaine de nouvels ans donc je cours un peu partout.


Pas reussi a créer l'event depuis le taf, je le ferais ce soir de chez moi.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> 1 à 3 joueurs il me semble.


Ce n'est pas 4 joueurs ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les crédits ?!
> Quels crédits ???


Quand tu lances le jeu, dans le menu principal (d'ailleurs, on ne peut rien faire d'autre dans le menu à part lancer une partie), le jeu affiche le nbre de credit comme sur les bornes d'arcades. A chaque fois que j'épuise mes 3 vies, je perd 1 crédit sur un total de 4 de mémoire.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ce n'est pas 4 joueurs ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Quand tu lances le jeu, dans le menu principal (d'ailleurs, on ne peut rien faire d'autre dans le menu à part lancer une partie), le jeu affiche le nbre de credit comme sur les bornes d'arcades. A chaque fois que j'épuise mes 3 vies, je perd 1 crédit sur un total de 4 de mémoire.


Non c'est bien 3 joueurs max.

Et pour les crédits, ce n'est pas parce que tu as lancé le mode "Party"? Essaie dans les options de revenir au mode normal

----------


## MetalDestroyer

S'il reste de la place pour From Other Suns, je suis partant aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non c'est bien 3 joueurs max.
> 
> Et pour les crédits, ce n'est pas parce que tu as lancé le mode "Party"? Essaie dans les options de revenir au mode normal


Ok, je regarderai ça.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

bon j'ai craqué  ::P: 
*From Other Suns* dans ma puisette VR 
j'aimerais bien le tester en multi
pas en ce moment mais  1 de ces 4 ouai

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour From Other Suns, lancez le jeu en solo au moins une fois, histoire de faire le tutoriel, ca vous apprendra les bases des différents éléments de gameplay (balade dans le vaisseau, réparation, combats spatiaux, et combats FPS).

----------


## lousticos

bon, ba pour ce soir j'ai *Serpi* et *ptibogvader*, et *MetalDestroyer* si ya de la place qui se libère ^^

----------


## Carpette

> Quand tu lances le jeu, dans le menu principal (d'ailleurs, on ne peut rien faire d'autre dans le menu à part lancer une partie), le jeu affiche le nbre de credit comme sur les bornes d'arcades. A chaque fois que j'épuise mes 3 vies, je perd 1 crédit sur un total de 4 de mémoire.


Houla, c'est tout récent alors !!
Je n'y ai pas joué depuis le 23 décembre, et je n'ai jamais vu ça, donc ils ont peut être fait une update pendant les vacances qui rajoute cette "fonctionnalité" ...
Je regarderai ce soir si j'y pense.

----------


## Serpi

> bon, ba pour ce soir j'ai *Serpi* et *ptibogvader*, et *MetalDestroyer* si ya de la place qui se libère ^^


Cool, en tout cas ma disponibilité pour ce soir se confirme  ::): 
Il y en a qui y jouent via revive/steam VR ou qui savent si ça diffère beaucoup du process "normal" (juste oculus) pour rejoindre ou inviter les autres joueurs?

----------


## lousticos

> Cool, en tout cas ma disponibilité pour ce soir se confirme 
> Il y en a qui y jouent via revive/steam VR ou qui savent si ça diffère beaucoup du process "normal" (juste oculus) pour rejoindre ou inviter les autres joueurs?


j'ai reçu une demande de ta part sur oculus, si c'est pas toi c'est peut être en t'ajoutant sur steam ^^

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Soirée Oculus Jeudi 4 Janvier.*

Si on se retrouve a 4 ou moins, on tatera du coop (qui est déjà bien stressant) et si on est plus, on ira faire du PVP (prévoyez les cachets)

On se rejoindra directement ingame, afin de profiter du système de communication vraiment chiadé (je laisse le suspense pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas)

Si vous aimez bien *Arma3*, préparez à le désinstaller après cette soirée, vous êtes prévenus  ::trollface::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Cool, en tout cas ma disponibilité pour ce soir se confirme 
> Il y en a qui y jouent via revive/steam VR ou qui savent si ça diffère beaucoup du process "normal" (juste oculus) pour rejoindre ou inviter les autres joueurs?


J'ai Revive, et tu passes par le process normal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Soirée Oculus Jeudi 4 Janvier.*
> 
> Si on se retrouve a 4 ou moins, on tatera du coop (qui est déjà bien stressant) et si on est plus, on ira faire du PVP (prévoyez les cachets)
> 
> On se rejoindra directement ingame, afin de profiter du système de communication vraiment chiadé (je laisse le suspense pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas)
> 
> Si vous aimez bien *Arma3*, préparez à le désinstaller après cette soirée, vous êtes prévenus


Oh l'autre. Désinstallé ArmA 3 !! Pas maintenant alors. Faut que OnWard propose déjà du contenu sympa.  ::P:

----------


## la Vieille

> Si vous aimez bien *Arma3*, préparez à le désinstaller après cette soirée, vous êtes prévenus


C'te troll  ::XD::

----------


## cloudelka

> *Soirée Oculus Jeudi 4 Janvier.*
> 
> Si on se retrouve a 4 ou moins, on tatera du coop (qui est déjà bien stressant) et si on est plus, on ira faire du PVP (prévoyez les cachets)
> 
> On se rejoindra directement ingame, afin de profiter du système de communication vraiment chiadé (je laisse le suspense pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas)
> 
> Si vous aimez bien *Arma3*, préparez à le désinstaller après cette soirée, vous êtes prévenus


Peut-être la ! j'ai mis un commentaire sur le groupe.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Question sur From Other Suns, il marche bien le bouton Amis ? Il apparaît vide alors que je vois 2 canards y jouer. Bon, après, je joue sur HTC Vive mais par contre, je n'ai aucun problème pour rejoindre une partie via matchmaking.

----------


## lousticos

bon ba c’était sympathique from other suns même si on est mort d'une raison inconnue  ::P: 
et puis dommage que l'on puisse pas se parler directement via oculus, parce que une fois la partie terminée, ça quitte un peu brusquement ^^

----------


## Serpi

> bon ba c’était sympathique from other suns même si on est mort d'une raison inconnue 
> et puis dommage que l'on puisse pas se parler directement via oculus, parce que une fois la partie terminée, ça quitte un peu brusquement ^^


Oui, bien sympa, dommage pour cette fin abrupte! A mon avis, c'est un bug (même si techniquement on venait d'en éliminer un paquet!).
On retiendra que le jeu n'incite pas au fairplay (un boss, ça se tue à plusieurs, dans le dos si possible), qu'il ne faut pas se téléporter dans un vaisseau que l'on défonce à distance, et que c'est pas si mal de se faire un team avec un humain un peu en retrait et deux robots qui vont au casse-pipe!

----------


## ptibogvader

Personnellement je pense pas que j'y rejouerai.  ::|: 
C'est un jeu vraiment très médiocre qui n'exploite pas la VR et même y jouer avec des canards très sympathiques n'arrive pas à le sauver.  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Personnellement je pense pas que j'y rejouerai. 
> *C'est un jeu vraiment très médiocre qui n'exploite pas la VR* et même y jouer avec des canards très sympathiques n'arrive pas à le sauver.


Vas y explique ? Je le trouve mieux penser que Fallout 4 VR ou Doom VFR.

----------


## Serpi

> Personnellement je pense pas que j'y rejouerai. 
> C'est un jeu vraiment très médiocre qui n'exploite pas la VR et même y jouer avec des canards très sympathiques n'arrive pas à le sauver.


Je dirais plutôt qu'il est un peu redondant et qu'il y a un petit manque d'interaction... autrement c'est très sympa, on a aucune idée de comment on débloque d'autres vaisseaux ou bonus par contre (c'est pas faute d'avoir tenté de se faire la malle avec).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Personnellement je pense pas que j'y rejouerai. 
> C'est un jeu vraiment très médiocre qui n'exploite pas la VR et même y jouer avec des canards très sympathiques n'arrive pas à le sauver.


La première soirée sur le jeu est toujours un peu rèche, on découvre les règles on tatone, et souvent, on meurt sans comprendre pourquoi. Mais une fois les concepts bien assimilés, et qu'on joue un peu roleplay ca devient vraiment sympa. Après clairement, il manque quelques ptits trucs (notamment plus dintéraction dans les décors mais seraitce bien utile??) pour en faire une killerapp. Mais en l'état, ce borderland like reste ultra recommandable.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

On m'a offert Pulsar Lost Colony qui est de base un jeu non-VR mais qui supporte dorénavant la VR. La gestion de ce dernier est un peu batard et mal implémenté. L'orientation des armes est mal adapté sur les Wands du Vive.

Sinon, côté Gameplay, comme l'a dit un canard, c'est un mélange de Star Trek Bridge Crew et de From Other Suns mais en beaucoup plus moche. Et ça se joue obligatoirement à plusieurs sinon on ne peut pas spawner.  ::sad::  Je me suis amusé à saboter mon propre vaisseau en désactivant tous les systèmes, à faire un saut hyperspatial à l'aveuglette et à détruire certains équipements. Et pour finir, je ne parlais pas un mot bien que mon micro soit activé. Par contre, impossible de lire le chat intégré en VR. La fenêtre est positionné aux extrémités de l'écran.

----------


## ptibogvader

> Vas y explique ? Je le trouve mieux penser que Fallout 4 VR ou Doom VFR.


Je n'ai pas joué à Doom et Fallout 4 Vr donc je ne peux pas faire de comparaisons mais ils ont le mérite d’être de bon jeux à la base.

Alors que From Other Suns sans vr vous y joueriez?

-C'est moche et ça se permet de ramer en multi.
-Pas de sauvegardes, alors que ça prend des heures de terminer une partie.
-C'est buggé. On a eu un canard qui a spawné dans un mur et moi j'avais une console qui ne fonctionnait qu'une fois sur 2.
-Les ennemis sont des sacs à PV immondes. parfois plusieurs minutes de piou piou pour abattre un boss.
-On meurt en 2 coups sans comprendre comment.
-Des hitbox moisies. (Tu te mets à couvert derrière un obstacle? Tu prends quand même des coups et tes propres tirs vont t'exploser à la gueule.)
-Absolument zero coop. Vu le peu de possibilités de contrôle du vaisseau un joueur peut s'en charger d'une seule main.
-Aucune interaction avec le décor.


Bref, il y a bien mieux de disponible.

Du genre IronWolf Vr ça ne vous tente pas?  ::trollface::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

[QUOTE=ptibogvader;11409083]Je n'ai pas joué à Doom et Fallout 4 Vr donc je ne peux pas faire de comparaisons mais ils ont le mérite d’être de bon jeux à la base.




> Alors que From Other Suns sans vr vous y joueriez?


Tu peux dire ca d'environ 85% des jeux VR, ca rend l'argument complètement caduque




> C'est moche et ça se permet de ramer en multi.


Question point de vue, je trouve les graphismes très clairs, les niveaux générés aléatoirement sont propres et consistant niveau design, Pas eu de soucis de synchro sur mes quelques parties




> Pas de sauvegardes, alors que ça prend des heures de terminer une partie.


Oui, c'est le principe d'un Rogue-Like en même temps.




> C'est buggé. On a eu un canard qui a spawné dans un mur et moi j'avais une console qui ne fonctionnait qu'une fois sur 2.


Ca j'avoue, mais c'est assez général en VR, soit ca vient des budget rikiki dû au marché de niche, soit la VR est plus enclin à faire bugger




> Les ennemis sont des sacs à PV immondes. parfois plusieurs minutes de piou piou pour abattre un boss.


Les HeadShot ca marche bien en général




> On meurt en 2 coups sans comprendre comment


En général, ca arrive quand plusieurs adversaires te tirent dessus en même temps




> Des hitbox moisies. (Tu te mets à couvert derrière un obstacle? Tu prends quand même des coups et tes propres tirs vont t'exploser à la gueule.)


Pareil, c'est lié à la VR, tu penses être à couvert, mais le jeu calcule qu'une partie de ton corps dépasse. C'est comme ca.




> Absolument zero coop. Vu le peu de possibilités de contrôle du vaisseau un joueur peut s'en charger d'une seule main.


Oui, en effet, mais attends de tomber dans un VRAI combat spatial, avec des trous dans la coque qu'un joueur doit réparer, tout en butant les pirates qui se sont téléportés dans le vaisseau pour attaquer les système d'armement, et que le troisième joueur essaie de coordonner tout ce bordel.




> Aucune interaction avec le décor.


Bon, là, Joker par contre, j'avoue que ca fait chier ca  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je n'ai pas joué à Doom et Fallout 4 Vr donc je ne peux pas faire de comparaisons mais ils ont le mérite d’être de bon jeux à la base.
> 
> Alors que From Other Suns sans vr vous y joueriez?
> 
> -C'est moche et ça se permet de ramer en multi.
> -Pas de sauvegardes, alors que ça prend des heures de terminer une partie.
> -C'est buggé. On a eu un canard qui a spawné dans un mur et moi j'avais une console qui ne fonctionnait qu'une fois sur 2.
> -Les ennemis sont des sacs à PV immondes. parfois plusieurs minutes de piou piou pour abattre un boss.
> -On meurt en 2 coups sans comprendre comment.
> ...


La plupart des points que tu soulèves ne sont pas lié à la VR à proprement parler mais plus au jeu lui même.
Je trouve le rendu du jeu propre et plus jolie qu'un certain nombre de jeux VR. Bon, après sur le reste, je ne peux pas trop juger, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de faire du coop. En solo c'est sympa mais sans plus et l'absence de sauvegarde est un point blocant aussi.

----------


## la Vieille

> Tu peux dire ca d'environ 85% des jeux VR, ca rend l'argument complètement caduque


Ça ne rend pas l'argument caduque, c'est même terrifiant.

----------


## ptibogvader

> Oui, c'est le principe d'un Rogue-Like en même temps.


Et la VR n'est pas adaptée aux longues sessions de jeu.




> Les HeadShot ca marche bien en général


Dommage qu'ils aient oublié de mettre des viseurs sur les armes alors.




> Pareil, c'est lié à la VR, tu penses être à couvert, mais le jeu calcule qu'une partie de ton corps dépasse. C'est comme ca.


Va dire ça aux jeux comme Robo Recall ou Arktika où tu peux te mettre à couvert.




> Tu peux dire ca d'environ 85% des jeux VR, ca rend l'argument complètement caduque


Non, faut pas tout mélanger.
Il y a des jeux VR qui ont un intérêt parce qu'ils ont déjà un intérêt sans VR.(Fallout 4, Elite...)
Et il y a des jeux qui ont un intérêt parce que la VR apporte quelque chose. (Lone Echo, Robo Recall, The Climb...)

From Other Suns n'entre dans aucune de ces catégories.

----------


## la Vieille

> La plupart des points que tu soulèves ne sont pas lié à la VR à proprement parler mais plus au jeu lui même.


C'est ce qu'il dit, il trouve que le jeu n'est pas terrible.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est ce qu'il dit, il trouve que le jeu n'est pas terrible.


Je m'attendais à ce qu'il donne un feedback de pourquoi ce jeu n'exploite pas la VR, cf son commentaire "*C'est un jeu vraiment très médiocre qui n'exploite pas la VR* ".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et la VR n'est pas adaptée aux longues sessions de jeu.


Bah ça dépend  ::P:  Fallout 4 VR, t'y passe facilement 4h sans voir le temps passé. Payday 2 VR, bon, on a fait une pause de 10 min après 2h de jeu non stop entre canard, mais on a enchainé ensuite.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ça ne rend pas l'argument caduque, c'est même terrifiant.


Oui de la même maniere que si tu dis "et si PUBG n'avait pas de loot random et qu'on se retrouvait a 10 joueurs, il serait nul hein" ou alors "si Cuphead avait des graphismes normaux, il serait moins intéressant"

La VR FAIT partie de l'ADN des jeux, tu ne peux pas juger un jeu VR en disant "bah sans VR ca serait moins bien". Tu prends Onward par exemple, en effet tu enleves la VR, et tu te retrouves avec un truc a peine digne d'Arma1. Mais la VR permet d'avoir l'immersion, le stress quand tu jettes un coup d'oeil dans un couloir, quand tu dois recharger ton arme, quand tu dois trouver le code de la bombe sur ta tablette ingame, quand tu dois physiquement te baisser pour éviter les tirs...

Et From Other Suns, quand tu joues un tant soit peu RP avec des potes, et que tu abordes un vaisseau qui semble abandonné, avec un joueur qui regarde l'holoplan sur son avant bras, un autre qui avance avec un bouclier, et qu'a un moment tu entends des pirates qui courent dans ta direction, bah ca marche. Ca marche même carrément bien, même avec des graphismes un peu datés, et un gameplay de tir basique.

From Other Suns n'est pas Half Life 2, ni Witcher3, mais dans 1 an ou 2, quand on se retrouvera avec une adaptation d'une grosse licence, avec un gameplay bien plus abouti, des décors plus intéractifs, des séquences de shoot bien badass, les vrais sauront que tout à commencé avec ce ptit rogue like bien sympathique  ::):

----------


## nodulle

> [...]Tu prends Onward par exemple, en effet tu enleves la VR, et tu te retrouves avec un truc a peine digne d'Arma1.[...]


Une bouse infâme oui !  ::ninja::  Alors que c'est l'un des meilleurs jeux VR !  ::o:

----------


## ptibogvader

> Je m'attendais à ce qu'il donne un feedback de pourquoi ce jeu n'exploite pas la VR, cf son commentaire "*C'est un jeu vraiment très médiocre qui n'exploite pas la VR* ".


Parce qu'absolument rien dans le jeu n'utilise la VR. Je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il y a expliquer de plus.  ::P: 

Après Arktika où tu peux t'accroupir derrière un obstacle, juste faire dépasser ton flingue et te servir de la caméra montée dessus pour faire du tir en vision déportée c'est dur de trouver un quelconque intérêt aux combats de FOS.

----------


## nodulle

> Parce qu'absolument rien dans le jeu n'utilise la VR. Je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il y a expliquer de plus. 
> 
> Après Arktika où tu peux t'accroupir derrière un obstacle, juste faire dépasser ton flingue et te servir de la caméra montée dessus pour faire du tir en vision déportée c'est dur de trouver un quelconque intérêt aux combats de FOS.


C'est clair que quand il y a ce genre de petit détail dans un jeu vr c'est génial, ça renforce l'immersion. Mais après si tu ne recherche que ça tu risque d'être déçu de pas mal de jeu. Je pense par exemple à Luky's Tale qui est un jeu de plateforme. Le jeu en lui-même n'apporte strictement rien en vr, mais il reste sympathique !

Le truc c'est qu'en VR tu *vis* le jeu, tu n'es plus spectateur devant ton écran. Et rien que ça, ça vaut tout l'or du monde.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est clair que quand il y a ce genre de petit détail dans un jeu vr c'est génial, ça renforce l'immersion. Mais après si tu ne recherche que ça tu risque d'être déçu de pas mal de jeu. Je pense par exemple à Luky's Tale qui est un jeu de plateforme. Le jeu en lui-même n'apporte strictement rien en vr, mais il reste sympathique !
> 
> Le truc c'est qu'en VR tu *vis* le jeu, tu n'es plus spectateur devant ton écran. Et rien que ça, ça vaut tout l'or du monde.


Attention quand même, il y a VR et VR.  ::P:  Si c'est mal implémenté, tu perds l'immersion (coucou tous les jeux où les controlleurs sont modélisés au lieu de proposer des mains virtuels ou encore du body awareness à la OnWard / Sairento VR / Arizona Sunshine / Star Trek Bridge Crew).

----------


## Serpi

J'y vais de mes commentaires.




> Je n'ai pas joué à Doom et Fallout 4 Vr donc je ne peux pas faire de comparaisons mais ils ont le mérite d’être de bon jeux à la base.
> 
> Alors que From Other Suns sans vr vous y joueriez?
> *Ba, l'argument principal, c'est la VR oui. Après, le trip de FTL version FPS, j'accroche bien.*
> 
> -C'est moche et ça se permet de ramer en multi. *C'était fluide et net de mon côté, sans avoir la config du siècle.*
> -Pas de sauvegardes, alors que ça prend des heures de terminer une partie. *Là je suis d'accord.*
> -C'est buggé. On a eu un canard qui a spawné dans un mur et moi j'avais une console qui ne fonctionnait qu'une fois sur 2. *Pour la console (des armes?), je me demande si c'était pas juste cette histoire d'énergie à recharger avant les prochains tirs. Par contre Lousticos qui fusionne avec le placard, oui c'était du gros bug... on a trouvé la parade mais bon...*
> -Les ennemis sont des sacs à PV immondes. parfois plusieurs minutes de piou piou pour abattre un boss. *Les capitaines pirates à poil sur leur passerelle qui prennent tes tirs facile c'était bien ridicule effectivement.*
> ...


Au final, From Other Suns en solo, je ne vois pas l'intérêt, mais j'ai bien apprécié le multi malgré les défauts cités ci-dessus, et j'ai ressenti "l'immersion". En tout cas j'y rejouerai si des canards sont partant.  :;): 

Et Iron Wolf, je suis pas contre non plus, même si je risque plus d'inonder la salle des torpilles après une mauvaise manip qu'autre chose!  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Et Iron Wolf, je suis pas contre non plus, même si je risque plus d'inonder la salle des torpilles après une mauvaise manip qu'autre chose!


Ouaip, je vois passer les updates des devs et ça me tente régulièrement de le relancer. J'avais enchainé les missions au moment de la sortie en EA, mais ça risque de se passer différemment maintenant.

Par contre avec les soldes j'ai encore un peu plus bourré mon backlog…

----------


## ptibogvader

> Que quoi? On était pas des bons coéquipiers?


Mais non, c'est surtout moi qui ai l'impression de n'avoir servi à rien à part éviter le game over en campant dans l'infirmerie.  ::sad::

----------


## Rodwin

Bon, les soldes se terminent demain. J'ai raté de bonnes occas' ?

----------


## la Vieille

Tl;dr : bla




> Oui de la même maniere que si tu dis "et si PUBG n'avait pas de loot random et qu'on se retrouvait a 10 joueurs, il serait nul hein" ou alors "si Cuphead avait des graphismes normaux, il serait moins intéressant"


Non, ça n'a juste rien à voir. 

Faire le constat que la majorité des jeux VR n'ont d'intérêt que parce qu'ils… sont en VR, cela revient à dire que la majorité des jeux VR n'ont pas d'intérêt en eux-même. Que le seul intérêt vient de la techno qui les supporte. 

75% de jeux VR qui n'ont d'intérêt que parce qu'ils sont en VR, ça fait 75 % de mauvais jeux.




> La VR FAIT partie de l'ADN des jeux, tu ne peux pas juger un jeu VR en disant "bah sans VR ca serait moins bien".


Au contraire, tu as tout intérêt à le faire. Parce que si tu ne le fais pas, ce n'est pas l'industrie qui va le faire à ta place. SI tu n'es pas exigeant avec ce que l'on te donne, il n'y a aucune raison que ce qu'on te donne s'améliore.




> Tu prends Onward par exemple, en effet tu enleves la VR, et tu te retrouves avec un truc a peine digne d'Arma1. Mais la VR permet d'avoir l'immersion, le stress quand tu jettes un coup d'oeil dans un couloir, quand tu dois recharger ton arme, quand tu dois trouver le code de la bombe sur ta tablette ingame, quand tu dois physiquement te baisser pour éviter les tirs...


On est d'accord que la technologie introduit de nouvelles limitations, en plus de ce qu'elle permet de nouveau. Il y a une redéfinition de ce qu'il est possible de faire. Par exemple, les graphismes sont en général un poil en dessous afin d'atteindre les 90 FPS. Tout ce qui est interaction avec l'environnement est un domaine nouveau à explorer. 

Et si certains jeux permettent d'aller plus loin dans cette exploration que d'autres, cela n'en fait pas forcément des bons jeux. La majorité sont des expériences, de part le fait qu'ils sont… expérimentaux puisqu'ils inventent leurs propres recettes. Mais que l'expérience soit intéressante et captivante ne fait pas forcément d'un jeu un bon jeu. 

Recharger son arme en faisant des gestes qu'on faisait déjà il y a 10 ans avec la Wii n'est pas suffisant pour en faire un élément de gameplay innovant et digne d'intérêt. L'expérience d'Onward est intéressante oui. Le fait que ce soit la seule dans son domaine fait qu'il est difficile de la comparer déjà. Mais l'expérience d'Onward repose, encore une fois, sur l'effet VR, pas sur son gameplay. Nodulle a raison en disant que ce serait une bouse infâme. 

Bref, pour autant que l'expérience d'Onward soit intéressante, elle est actuellement loin d'être suffisamment bonne pour supplanter des gameplay à la Arma. Même avec la VR-*en plus*.




> From Other Suns n'est pas Half Life 2, ni Witcher3, mais dans 1 an ou 2, quand on se retrouvera avec une adaptation d'une grosse licence, avec un gameplay bien plus abouti, des décors plus intéractifs, des séquences de shoot bien badass, les vrais sauront que tout à commencé avec ce ptit rogue like bien sympathique


Mais c'est vraiment tout ce qu'il y a à espérer ? Des adaptations de grosses licences ? Un jeu abouti auquel on a déjà joué, et qu'on va rejouer juste pour l'effet WOW ? En se glorifiant d'avoir fait parti des early adopters ?

Non, j'espère pas. On a là un monde nouveau, par pitié n'en faisons pas une copie de ce qui existe déjà et ne rêvons pas que son pinacle soit constitué d'un jeu dont le seul intérêt est d'exploiter l'effet WOW. 

Un truc que j'adore dans Lone Echo, c'est la manière de se déplacer. Tout simplement parce qu'elle ne copie pas ce qui se fait déjà. 

Quand on se déplace en VR, il y a cette petite perte d'équilibre qui est vachement agréable en tant que sensation mais qui pose des problèmes énormes en raison de la non superposition des univers (VR et réel). Et cette perte d'équilibre est encore considéré comme un problème dans la majorité des jeux. 

Ben Lone Echo prouve que non, que ce n'est pas un problème c'est même une sensation avec laquelle il a été possible d'innover. En fait, c'est bien de ce problème dont on discute : 75 % des jeux VR n'innovent pas, et c'est terrifiant. Et plus, ce qui est terrifiant, c'est qu'on considère cela comme normal. Lone Echo prouve qu'il est nécessaire de repenser le gameplay dans son intégralité, car il génère de la sensation.

Mais proposer un gameplay qui génère de la sensation n'est pas suffisant, sinon cela en fait une expérience. *Le gameplay doit exploiter ces sensations, mais il ne peut se reposer entièrement dessus.*

----------


## Nibher

Iron Wolf est en soldes jusque ce soir... Des retours de canard ? Faites nous rêver  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Tl;dr : bla
> [/B]


Non je ne dis pas que les jeux VR n'ont de l'intérêt qu'a cause de la VR, mais à cause de tout ce que la VR implique. Robo Recall, bah oue c'est un railshooter aussi con que les trucs qu'on avait dans les salles d'arcade.  Mais la VR implique de la présence, du stress, le gameplay est complètement renouvelé, tu as un nombre de combinaison affolant grâce aux touch (choper les mecs et leur arracher les bras, s'en servir comme bouclier, leur piquer l'arme, retourner leur laser contre leurs potes,....)
RoboRecall a ringardisé d'un coup par exemple (pour moi), le dernier Doom. Ce dernier a pris 10 ans dans la vue en une soirée, et c'est pareil pour Killing Floor, les Cod, les Battlefield...La VR n'est pas un simple artifice d'affichage, tu ne peux juger en jeu VR en disant "bah si yavait pas la VR?", ca n'a pas de sens.

*Ce n'est pas parce RoboRecall serait un jeu lambda sans la VR que c'est un mauvais jeu. Tout simplement.*



Donc oui, sur la majorité des jeux VR, tu enleves la VR et tu enlèves TOUT le reste. 

C'est marrant que tu portes Lone Echo  en étendard du gameplay VR, car je peux te dire pareil hein, tu enlèves la VR, tu vires également le déplacement en zéro-Gravité, le décor de jeu impressionnant, et les mecaniques de gameplay et tu te retrouves avec un jeu franchement moyen, avec des énigmes coconnes, et 0 skill pour tout le reste. (seul les dialogues sont vraiment top).

Je pense qu'en 2017, on a eu beaucoup beaucoup de jeux qui ont prouvé que la VR allait au délà des démos bricolées en quelques jours pour les vendre sous l'effet "waouh" (excellent exemple : The Lab, tu le lances deux soirs et c'est terminé tu remballes)

----------


## lousticos

et ba moi personnellement, étant un grand fan de ftl, je trouve que FOS à un intérêt même sans vr (j'aurais néanmoins été plus exigeant du les bugs si cela avais été le cas) et malgré le fait que leur système d'équipage pousse les joueurs encore humains a jouer safe, j'ai trouvé le jeu cool ^^

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Lone Echo est vraiment un mauvais exemple. Rien n'empêche de proposer le même type de déplacement sur un jeu non-VR. Le vrai plus de la VR c'est d'être dans le jeu, de ressentir ce stress, de pouvoir se mettre à couvert et tirer en toute liberté et sans aucune contrainte technique. 
Je prends un exemple tout con sur Fallout 4 VR dont la VR est mal implémenter mais certains choses sont vraiment génial qu'on ne peut pas faire en non-VR. J'ai un ennemi dans un batiment, j'ai un petit trou sur un mur, je suis capable de pointer mon flingue dans le trou et viser naturellement un bandit et le tuer sans qu'il soit conscient de ma présence et ça, en non VR c'est un poil plus compliqué de faire ça.

----------


## la Vieille

> C'est marrant que tu portes Lone Echo  en étendard du gameplay VR, car je peux te dire pareil hein, tu enlèves la VR, tu vires également le déplacement en zéro-Gravité, le décor de jeu impressionnant, et les mecaniques de gameplay et tu te retrouves avec un jeu franchement moyen, avec des énigmes coconnes, et 0 skill pour tout le reste. (seul les dialogues sont vraiment top).


Non, j'en fait quand même pas l'étendard du gameplay VR, je dis juste que c'est un jeu qui ne s'est pas contenté de copier des vieilles recettes et qu'il s'est mise en adéquation avec le medium. Il a innové un minimum et il se trouve que ce minimum est également le maximum qu'on nous a offert. C'est terrifiant. 

D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas lancé Lone Echo depuis un moment car je n'y ai pas trouvé un intérêt suffisant pour le lancer à la place d'autres jeux qui m'offrent plus (et qui sont non VR, tu l'auras deviné).

Voilà. La mode des graphismes 3D dans les années 2000 n'a rien révolutionné et la majorité des jeux qui sont sortis à ce moment étaient de sombres bouses qui n'offraient d'intérêt que parce qu'elles utilisaient l'effet WOW de la 3D. Il n'en reste que ce furent de sombres bouses.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Lone Echo est vraiment un mauvais exemple. Rien n'empêche de proposer le même type de déplacement sur un jeu non-VR. Le vrai plus de la VR c'est d'être dans le jeu, de ressentir ce stress, de pouvoir se mettre à couvert et tirer en toute liberté et sans aucune contrainte technique.


J'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas compris ce que je disais.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai un ennemi dans un batiment, j'ai un petit trou sur un mur, je suis capable de pointer mon flingue dans le trou et viser naturellement un bandit et le tuer sans qu'il soit conscient de ma présence et ça, en non VR c'est un poil plus compliqué de faire ça.


Oai, mais c'est pas suffisant pour en faire un truc intéressant.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas compris ce que je disais.


Tu parles de sensations mais le système de déplacement de Lone Echo n'a rien d'exceptionnel en soit. Si tu as ces sensations dans Lone Echo c'est surtout parce que tu es dans le jeu et non plus un spectateur. Et ça s'applique sur les autres jeux VR qui l'exploite bien (notamment les survival horror / jump scare).  




> Oai, mais c'est pas suffisant pour en faire un truc intéressant.


Oui, ce n'est pas suffisant. Mais à te lire, la VR n'apporte rien finalement alors que son but premier c'est surtout l'immersion. Alors oui, il y a pleins de jeux VR qui l'exploite mal.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Voilà. La mode des graphismes 3D dans les années 2000 n'a rien révolutionné et la majorité des jeux qui sont sortis à ce moment étaient de sombres bouses qui n'offraient d'intérêt que parce qu'elles utilisaient l'effet WOW de la 3D. Il n'en reste que ce furent de sombres bouses.


C'est clair, d'ailleurs, il ne reste AUCUN RELIQUAT des premières cartes accélératrices 3D de l'époque hein, à part que c'est devenu l'élément central de nos ordinateurs, et le premier poste de dépense lorsqu'on se monte une UC.

J'ai passé à l'époque des dizaines d'heures sur Incoming, qui n'était qu'un railshooter de plus, mais qui avec la 3DFX avait une putain d'immersion, des effets de lumière de dingue, des centaines d'ennemis à l'écran.

Après, il y a aussi le fait que l'univers du JV est énorme, et que je pense qu'on a quasiment fait le tour de la question en terme de gameplay. Witcher 3 par exemple, t'enlèves les graphismes de ouf et la 3D, et hop, tu tombes sur un action RPG tout à fait classique, qui n'a rien inventé depuis les Zelda.

 Je ne vois pas ce que la VR peut "inventer" de plus, elle permet d'améliorer des concepts que l'on a, que ca soit des jeux de tirs, des RPG à la première personne, des jeux de plate-forme.

Elle innove avec les jeux à gameplay asymétrique, elle se cherche (en 2016, on ne jurait que par les TP alors que le free locomotion est devenue la norme en 2017), elle adapte d'excellents jeux (Talos Principle ou Payday2, excellents de base, et qui deviennent magiques en VR, sans parler des jeux de bagnole ou des simulateurs spatiaux). Mais c'est un truc qu'elle a en commun avec l'industrie "classique"

----------


## la Vieille

> Oui, ce n'est pas suffisant. Mais à te lire, la VR n'apporte rien finalement alors que son but premier c'est surtout l'immersion. Alors oui, il y a pleins de jeux VR qui l'exploite mal.


Je vais essayer de réexpliquer :  la VR-est une techno qui apporte beaucoup, au point qu'on ne fait que gratter la surface de l'iceberg. Pour aller en profondeur, il va falloir innover. Hors, les jeux actuels se contentent de gratter la surface sans innover.

Ce ne sont que des surcouches à l'effet WOW qui n'ont d'intérêt que parce qu'elles offrent un accès à cet effet WOW. Elles n'ont pas d'intérêt en elles-même. Et c'est con.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais c'est un truc qu'elle a en commun avec l'industrie "classique"


Il n'y a pas besoin d'être une tête en quoi que ce soit pour savoir, dès les 5 premières minutes d'essai de n'importe quel casque VR, que l'avenir ce sont les jeux en VR. C'est le problème. On n'est plus des mecs qui découvront quelque chose pour la première fois. On a 200 ans d'innovation derrière nous, on sait pertinemment qu'on peut aller loin avec cet outil. On sait également qu'on peut aller loin, et très très vite. 

Et si on le fait pas, c'est par principe de rentabilité. On va faire un pas, et le rentabiliser au max. Et quand on aura essoré tout ce qui est possible d'essorer, on en fera peut-être un second. 

Nope. 

Désolé mais ça marche pas, ça marche plus. En tout cas, non, je ne suis pas capable de m'enthousiasmer pendant des années sur un truc qui fait du sur-place.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est clair, d'ailleurs, il ne reste AUCUN RELIQUAT des premières cartes accélératrices 3D de l'époque hein, à part que c'est devenu l'élément central de nos ordinateurs, et le premier poste de dépense lorsqu'on se monte une UC.


Tu sais pertinemment que c'est pas le sujet et que je ne dis pas le contraire. Je parle d'effet de mode, d'intérêt de ce que l'on nous propose, et d'exploitation à outrance d'un effet WOW.

Il faut reposer les bases de la conversation : 75 % des jeux VR n'ont d'intérêt que parce qu'ils offrent un accès à l'outil technologique VR. C'est ton propre constat, celui que tu as fait. 

Tu as le droit de t'en accommoder, le mien est celui de considérer ça comme un gâchis.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bah je suis désolé mais 
-aller chercher ses flingues à la ceinture
-tirer à l'arc
-recharger son arme "manuellement" (et oser comparer ca au gameplay d'une wii...Sérieux)
-faire des signes dans le vide pour lancer un sort
-Diriger un avion sans HOTAS hors de prix, tout avec les Touch, j'en parle pas (sans compter qu'on est au début des contrôleurs haptiques, vivement la suite j'avoue)
-éviter les balles en bullet time
-se déplacer en zero gravité pour jouer au foot dans un environnement 3D
-simuler un effort qui te force à te dépenser (The Climb, les jeux de tir à l'arc, Sparc,...)


ce n'est pas de l'effet wow, ce n'est pas simplement gratter à la surface, c'est le coeur du gameplay qui est réinventé. Ou alors tu nous expliques ce que tu attends de la VR pour le jeu vidéo, ce qu'elle va et peut apporter de plus

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il faut reposer les bases de la conversation : 75 % des jeux VR n'ont d'intérêt que parce qu'ils offrent un accès à l'outil technologique VR. C'est ton propre constat, celui que tu as fait.


Non pas du tout, je dis juste qu'en effet, la grosse majorité des bons jeux en VR ne marchent qu'en VR, et n'auraient pas d'intéret en dehors de la VR. Tous comme les premiers jeux full compatible 3DFX, ne réinventaient rien du tout, et on a du attendre un paquet de temps avant d'avoir un gros intéret au passage du calcul déporté de la 3D sur des cartes spécifiques

----------


## Sorkar

> Ou alors tu nous expliques ce que tu attends de la VR pour le jeu vidéo, ce qu'elle va et peut apporter de plus


Du prOn. Allez, arrêtez de tourner autour du pot  ::ninja::

----------


## mrFish

Rien que pouvoir pointer/tirer/agir dans une direction que tu ne regardes pas à un instant T, dissocié vue et action tu peux faire ça uniquement en VR.

La sensation d'immersion et de présence tu ne pourras l'avoir qu'en VR.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Rien que pouvoir pointer/tirer/agir dans une direction que tu ne regardes pas à un instant T, dissocié vue et action tu peux faire ça uniquement en VR.
> 
> La sensation d'immersion et de présence tu ne pourras l'avoir qu'en VR.


Ca j'avoue, quand tu flingues deux mecs avec tes bras tendus dans une direction opposée, c'est vraiment génial.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Rappel:

*Soirée Oculus Jeudi 4 Janvier.*

Si on se retrouve a 4 ou moins, on tatera du coop (qui est déjà bien stressant) et si on est plus, on ira faire du PVP (prévoyez les cachets)

On se rejoindra directement ingame, afin de profiter du système de communication vraiment chiadé (je laisse le suspense pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas)

Si vous aimez bien Arma3, préparez à le désinstaller après cette soirée, vous êtes prévenus. Et n'oubliez pas de faire le tuto en solo, ou vous n'allez rien biter au jeu.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Correction, ce n'est pas soirée Oculus mais Onward   :;):

----------


## Vyse

A propos de Onward ou de Gorn fait à la base par 1 ou 2 gars.
http://www.etr.fr/actualite/5774-ste...les-temps.html
Jolie pactole, en plus d'être encourageant pour la suite.

----------


## Rodwin

Pas dispo ce soir. Entrainez vous bien !

----------


## Stix

Je me demande combient ça a couté à Bethesda de faire F4 en VR... en tout cas vu comme ça, ça ne ressemble pas trop à un flop.
Sinon, pour les Onward et autres jeux fait par un ou deux mecs dans leur cave et qui rapportent 1M$ ou plus; C'est cool pour eux. Mais comment avec ce que ça a rapporté ils ne fondent pas un studio plus costaud pour implémenter plus de contenu ?

----------


## Serpi

> Iron Wolf est en soldes jusque ce soir... Des retours de canard ? Faites nous rêver


L'immersion ( ::trollface:: ) est au top, les graphismes passent très bien, il y a un vrai intérêt en multijoueur et du stress à chaque ping! 
Les développeurs ont réussi à bien condenser en une mini-roomscale tout le sous-marin (salle de navigation, salle de tir, salle des torpilles, salle moteurs, le pont (avec son canon AA).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je me demande combient ça a couté à Bethesda de faire F4 en VR... en tout cas vu comme ça, ça ne ressemble pas trop à un flop.
> Sinon, pour les Onward et autres jeux fait par un ou deux mecs dans leur cave et qui rapportent 1M$ ou plus; C'est cool pour eux. Mais comment avec ce que ça a rapporté ils ne fondent pas un studio plus costaud pour implémenter plus de contenu ?


Pour le dév d'OnWard, il bosse maintenant chez Valve.

----------


## cloudelka

Désolé, pas dispo ce soir pour moi non plus pour du Onward  ::|: 
si jamais une petite session ce week-end je serais dispo normalement.

----------


## 564.3

Les devs "seuls", en général c'est juste les initiateurs et/ou les seuls permanents sur le projet.
Ils embauchent des gens quelques mois pour les aider, prennent des prestations sur un sujet précis, achètent des assets, etc.

Par exemple le mec qui a démarré Gorn bosse dans un studio où ils sont une 12e. Dans les devlogs il y a 3-4 personnes qui parlent de leur boulot sur le jeu.
Le dev de H3VR bosse aussi avec d'autres gens, il en parle régulièrement dans ses devlogs.
Le dev d'Onward a fait un passage chez Valve, et fait aussi référence à d'autres gens dans les news Steam.

Disons qu'avec leurs recettes ils peuvent voir venir, mais en restant sur ce mode de fonctionnement.


Sinon à propos de la qualité et les ambitions des jeux VR en général, je ne sais pas si le ratio est pire que sur les jeux PC ou console normaux.
Il y a moins de marché, moins de moyens, moins de volume de production. Pour avoir la poignée de pépites qu'on a ailleurs, faut un gros volume, avec typiquement une large majorité qui bétonne ou se plante.
Ça viendra… ceux qui sont pressés n'ont pas beaucoup de choix à part se faire cryogéniser ou investir des millions dans les studios qui leurs semblent prometteurs (edit: et attendre de toute façon).

----------


## la Vieille

> Bah je suis désolé mais 
> -aller chercher ses flingues à la ceinture
> -tirer à l'arc
> -recharger son arme "manuellement" (et oser comparer ca au gameplay d'une wii...Sérieux)
> -faire des signes dans le vide pour lancer un sort
> -Diriger un avion sans HOTAS hors de prix, tout avec les Touch, j'en parle pas (sans compter qu'on est au début des contrôleurs haptiques, vivement la suite j'avoue)
> -éviter les balles en bullet time
> -se déplacer en zero gravité pour jouer au foot dans un environnement 3D
> -simuler un effort qui te force à te dépenser (The Climb, les jeux de tir à l'arc, Sparc,...)


Moi aussi je suis désolé mais…

Qu'on puisse faire tout ça dans un jeu, c'est sympa. C'est cool. Mais basé un jeu là-dessus, non, c'est pas suffisant. Si tu as déjà fait du tir sportif ou de l'airsoft (ou de l'escalade pour The Climb), ce sont des gestes que tu as déjà fait des centaines de fois. Ça ne suffit pas à rendre un jeu intéressant. Pour qu'un jeu soit intéressant il faut quelque chose en plus. 

Donc non, je suis pas d'accord, ça a beau être cool, le problème c'est que les jeux VR qu'on nous sert actuellement ne proposent pas ce truc en plus et se contentent d'artifices plaisants mais pas suffisant pour un gameplay novateur. Alors que tout est prêt pour ça, et c'est le plus dommage.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Rien que pouvoir pointer/tirer/agir dans une direction que tu ne regardes pas à un instant T, dissocié vue et action tu peux faire ça uniquement en VR.
> 
> La sensation d'immersion et de présence tu ne pourras l'avoir qu'en VR.


Faut aussi lire ce que je dis, et faire l'effort de comprendre. J'ai jamais dit le contraire, il est certain que la VR apporte beaucoup. Mais tourner la tête et être capable de tirer ailleurs que là où_tu regardes ne suffit pas pour faire d'un jeu un jeu intéressant.

En gros, on fait des trucs comme en vrai. Ok. Et alors ? C'est suffisant pour en faire un bon jeu ?

----------


## Serpi

> En gros, on fait des trucs comme en vrai. Ok. Et alors ? C'est suffisant pour en faire un bon jeu ?


Quand on a ni un avion, ni un sous-marin, ni des armes chez soi pour les piloter/utiliser en vrai, je dirais que oui, si l'amusement est là.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon, je vais prendre le problème à l'envers alors. Tu prends n'importe quel jeu PC. Tu rajoutes la VR et le jeu est tout de suite meilleur.
Un jeu de bagnole
un FPS
Un simulateur Spatial
Un jeu de plate-forme

Même si derrière, ca n'amènera rien niveau gameplay, ca rajoute une immersion et un degré d'implication inquantifiable. Même un truc aussi bête que Blazerush (un clone de Rock and Roll Racing) est sublimé en VR.

Et à côté de ca, tu as des jeux qui apportent des choses, en terme de gameplay, qui ne sont pas forcément tous très aboutis, qui sont moyens quand tu les compares à leur équivalent non VR, mais qui posent justement les bases de tout ca. Après, soit tu es un early adopter et tu te jettes tête la première avec un casque qui nous fera tous marrer dans 5 ans niveau performance, soit tu attends que tout soit la d'ici quelques années (et tout sera là d'ici quelques années)




> Qu'on puisse faire tout ça dans un jeu, c'est sympa. C'est cool. Mais basé un jeu là-dessus, non, c'est pas suffisant. Si tu as déjà fait du tir sportif ou de l'airsoft (ou de l'escalade pour The Climb), ce sont des gestes que tu as déjà fait des centaines de fois. Ça ne suffit pas à rendre un jeu intéressant. Pour qu'un jeu soit intéressant il faut quelque chose en plus.
> 
> Donc non, je suis pas d'accord, ça a beau être cool, le problème c'est que les jeux VR qu'on nous sert actuellement ne proposent pas ce truc en plus et se contentent d'artifices plaisants mais pas suffisant pour un gameplay novateur. Alors que tout est prêt pour ça, et c'est le plus dommage.


Bah oue, le dimanche en général, quand je ne fais pas d'airsoft, je vais rejoindre mon Pote Thomas Pesquet pour des entrainements en zero Gravité, ou je vais à Poudlard pour perfectionner un peu mon lancer de sorts j'avoue  ::trollface::

----------


## mrFish

> Faut aussi lire ce que je dis, et faire l'effort de comprendre. J'ai jamais dit le contraire, il est certain que la VR apporte beaucoup. Mais tourner la tête et être capable de tirer ailleurs que là où_tu regardes ne suffit pas pour faire d'un jeu un jeu intéressant.
> 
> En gros, on fait des trucs comme en vrai. Ok. Et alors ? C'est suffisant pour en faire un bon jeu ?


J'ai jamais dis le contraire non plus.  :;):

----------


## la Vieille

> Quand on a ni un avion, ni un sous-marin, ni des armes chez soi pour les piloter/utiliser en vrai, je dirais que oui, si l'amusement est là.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'une simu te propose de piloter un sous-marin que ça en fait une bonne simu. Ou : ce n'est pas parce que tu fais de l'airsoft tous les week-end que le plaisir que tu prends est celui de manipuler tes répliques.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Même si derrière, ca n'amènera rien niveau gameplay, ca rajoute une immersion et un degré d'implication inquantifiable. Même un truc aussi bête que Blazerush (un clone de Rock and Roll Racing) est sublimé en VR.


J'ai jamais dit le contraire, je dis juste que ça suffit pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après, soit tu es un early adopter et tu te jettes tête la première avec un casque qui nous fera tous marrer dans 5 ans niveau performance, soit tu attends que tout soit la d'ici quelques années (et tout sera là d'ici quelques années)


Tu peux prendre plaisir à être un early adopter, ça n'en rend pas les jeux meilleurs pour autant.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon et bien soirée très sympa sur *Onward* à trois canards. On a pu tester les deux modes PVE. 

Le mode Hunt est très classique mais assez bizarrement équilibré, on doit tuer x ennemis sur une map du jeu, pas grand chose à dire, ca marche bien, ca permet de se familiariser avec le jeu. Le choix du niveau est essentiel, dans la ville c'est un peu chiant car cest tout plat, mais la map dans le désert, je trouve que ca s'adapte beaucoup mieux.

Puis après, on est partis faire de l'Evac, là on se retrouve sur une map assez petite, et il faut tenir le coup jusqu'à ce qu'un hélico arrive (en général, loin de notre position) et se dépêcher de le rejoindre. Et ca marche du tonnerre. On affronte des vagues illimitées d'ennemis, il faut compter ses munitions, se couvrir dans les déplacements. Vraiment du bon taf pour un mod tout simple. Et le reloading toujours aussi stressant sous le feu ennemi. Dédidace à la flashbang que je me suis fais péter à la gueule en voulant prendre ma seringue  ::trollface:: 

Si vous avez joué il y a longtemps, les devs ont pas mal modifié le gameplay, ils ont simplifié la prise de la seringue (mais pas suffisamment encore pour moi ><) Le système vocal marche super bien, lorsqu'on est à côté, on s'entend, mais si on s'éloigne, il faut alors utiliser la radio ingame, (ce qui nous empêche de tenir notre arme à deux mains)

Et i lfaut VRAIMENT que je me fasse un gunstock pour ce jeu.

----------


## la Vieille

> Bah oue, le dimanche en général, quand je ne fais pas d'airsoft, je vais rejoindre mon Pote Thomas Pesquet pour des entrainements en zero Gravité, ou je vais à Poudlard pour perfectionner un peu mon lancer de sorts j'avoue


Non mais faire comme si est plaisant 5minutes. Après il faut quelque chose de plus. Avec la VR, on va dire que l'effet plaisant monte à 30 minutes, mais on retombe toujours sur le même problème ensuite : il faut quelque chose en plus.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'une simu te propose de piloter une station spatiale que ça en fait une bonne simu. 
> Ou : ce n'est pas parce que tu vas à Poudlard tous les week-end que le plaisir que tu ressens est celui de tracer des arabesques dans l'air avec tes mains.


Oui, bon après, si ta seule réponse c'est de dire que c'est pas bien, bah c'est pas bien, qu'est-ce que tu veux que je te dise à un moment :D Sur un Dungeon Crawler, faire des signes pour appeler et lancer un sort, se protéger physiquement des attaques avec un bouclier magique, c'est génial c'est immersif, et oui, le jeu sans ca serait très moyen mais encore une fois, ca ne veut rien dire, *tu ne peux pas juger un jeu en amputant arbitrairement une partie de son gameplay.*

----------


## Shamanix

> Je n'ai pas joué à Doom et Fallout 4 Vr donc je ne peux pas faire de comparaisons mais ils ont le mérite d’être de bon jeux à la base.
> 
> Alors que From Other Suns sans vr vous y joueriez?
> 
> -C'est moche et ça se permet de ramer en multi.
> -Pas de sauvegardes, alors que ça prend des heures de terminer une partie.
> -C'est buggé. On a eu un canard qui a spawné dans un mur et moi j'avais une console qui ne fonctionnait qu'une fois sur 2.
> -Les ennemis sont des sacs à PV immondes. parfois plusieurs minutes de piou piou pour abattre un boss.
> -On meurt en 2 coups sans comprendre comment.
> ...


Je suis d'accord sur F.O.S, sans VR ce serais une sombre merde, avec c'est a peine correcte.
Il y'a un GROS manque d'interraction, l'équilibrage est vraiment pas top.

Et comme tu dit, le jeu se permet de ramer ! Quand tu vois ce qu'il affiche (comparativement a Robo Recall par exemple, qui lui est super fluide) tu te dit que les mecs sont quand même de gigantesques brelles en optimisation (ou allors qu'ils ont bâcler le travail pour sortir le bousin le plus vite possible) !

----------


## Shamanix

> Ça ne rend pas l'argument caduque, c'est même terrifiant.


Je plussoie !
Ce n'est pas par ce qu'une grosse partie de l'industrie fait de la merde que ça devient quelques chose d'acceptable, ce genre d’arguments a le don de m'hérisser le poil !


Et si, je suis désoller mais ce jeu est moche, moins qu'un Pulsar L.C, mais moche quand même: La D.A est générique a souhait et simpliste.


Apres le jeu a quand même quelques qualités hein, par exemple ils ont eu l’intelligence de ne mettre que des armes a une mains, hélas ils ont gâcher ça en ne mettant AUCUNS système de visé ! Ni iron sight, ni lunette/reflex sight, ni pointeur laser, nada !

Non, ce jeu est du travail de sagoins, point.
Il n'y a qu'a voir Dead Effect 2 VR en comparaison, qui est bien meilleur niveau gameplay FPS alors que c'est un simple portage de jeu mobile, c'est dire !

----------


## la Vieille

> Oui, bon après, si ta seule réponse c'est de dire que c'est pas bien, bah c'est pas bien, qu'est-ce que tu veux que je te dise à un moment :D Sur un Dungeon Crawler, faire des signes pour appeler et lancer un sort, se protéger physiquement des attaques avec un bouclier magique, c'est génial c'est immersif, et oui, le jeu sans ca serait très moyen mais encore une fois, ca ne veut rien dire, *tu ne peux pas juger un jeu en amputant arbitrairement une partie de son gameplay.*


On est d'accord, tout comme tu ne peux pas attribuer des qualités à un jeu si les seules qualités qu'il a ne viennent pas de son gameplay mais de la technologie sur laquelle il repose. 


Cette discussion (allégorie) :

– *la_Vieille *: « _La VR aporte quelque chose, mais la majorité des jeux se contentent de ce plus de la VR sans rien apporter à côté._

– *Zapp *: _Mais ce que tu fais en VR, tu peux pas le faire dans les jeux normaux._

– *la_Vieille *: _Oui, mais les jeux se contentent de la VR sans rien apporter d'autre. La va leur ajoutée est liée à la technologie, pas au gameplay proposé._

– *Zapp *: _Mais tu peux bouger, esquiver, dégainer ! Ça tu peux pas le faire dans les jeux normaux._

– *la_Vieille *: _Oui, mais ça n'en fait pas des bons jeux pour autant !_

– *Zapp *: _Non, mais après si t'aime pas la VR hein… _»

Donc pour conclure, j'aurais aimé te faire prendre conscience que si 85% des jeux n'ont pas d'autre intérêt que de se passer en VR, c'est que 85 % des jeux reposent sur l'effet VR et n'ont rien à proposer d'intéressant par eux-même. Ce qui est problématique et certainement emblématique d'un certain marché.

Bon, c'est pas grave hein, c'est dommage par contre que la conversation tourne en rond. Arrêtons là.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Cette discussion (allégorie) :
> 
> – *la_Vieille *: « _La VR aporte quelque chose, mais la majorité des jeux se contentent de ce plus de la VR sans rien apporter à côté._


J'avoue celle-là est quand même collector  ::):  ca apporte quelque chose mais ca n'apporte rien à côté

 Tu voudrais que ca apporte quoi de plus par exemple? C'est quoi pour toi le prototype de jeu VR qui te ferait dire "whaou ca y est, on est!"

Et encore une fois, non désolé, autant en 2016, quand on avait QUE le casque VR chez Oculus et qu'il fallait jouer assis, ou alors on avait le HTC Vive et The lab qui se finit en 20min. On pouvait entendre ce genre d'arguments, mais l'arrivée du roomscale et des contrôleurs Touch a complètement changé la donne. Ca n'apporte pas que de l'immersion mais ca apporte du gameplay.

----------


## Shamanix

> Le truc c'est qu'en VR tu *vis* le jeu, tu n'es plus spectateur devant ton écran. Et rien que ça, ça vaut tout l'or du monde.


Nan, la VR apporte un gros plus, on est bien d'accord, mais un level design merdique reste un level design merdique, VR ou pas.
De même pour la D.A, le Scénar, etc...

Le truc c'est qu'une fois qu'on ce sera habitués au gameplay VR, la grosse majorité des jeux actuels n'aurons plus aucuns intérêt.
Par exemple Arizona Sunshine: La DA est correcte (mais sans plus), mais le L.D ne casse vraiment pas des briques, le scénar est inexistant, les dialogues passables et la durée de vie ridicule. Et bien si la je m'amuse dessus comme un petit fou, je ne pense pas y revenir le jour ou l'on aura enfin un FPS de qualité a se mettre sous la dent.


Edit: Pourtant il suffit de voir Lone Echo pour se dire qu'il est possible de faire des jeux VR interessants en eux même, et non juste de part leur gameplay VR.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Nan, la VR apporte un gros plus, on est bien d'accord, mais un level design merdique reste un level design merdique, VR ou pas.
> De même pour la D.A, le Scénar, etc...
> 
> Le truc c'est qu'une fois qu'on ce sera habitués au gameplay VR, la grosse majorité des jeux actuels n'aurons plus aucuns intérêt.
> Par exemple Arizona Sunshine: La DA est correcte (mais sans plus), mais le L.D ne casse vraiment pas des briques, le scénar est inexistant, les dialogues passables et la durée de vie ridicule. Et bien si la je m'amuse dessus comme un petit fou, je ne pense pas y revenir le jour ou l'on aura enfin un FPS de qualité a se mettre sous la dent.


Ca, je suis carrément d'accord. Le gros soucis actuel des jeux VR est qu'ils vieillissent EXTREMEMENT vite. C'est assez fou. Arizona Sunshine, je l'ai pris en promo, je me le suis fait remboursé au bout de 20min de jeu, c'est vieillot alors que l'an dernier, il faisait partie des meilleurs jeux VR. Pareil pour Raw Data, qui fait vraiment daté comparé aux derniers jeux sortis.

----------


## la Vieille

> J'avoue celle-là est quand même collector  ca apporte quelque chose mais ca n'apporte rien à côté


 :Facepalm: 

Tu n'arrives pas à dissocier VR (la techno) des jeux qui l'exploitent ? La VR apporte quelquechose, la majorité des jeux qui l'exploitent non. En fait c'est cette confusion chez toi qui fait que la discussion tourne en rond.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca, je suis carrément d'accord.


Ah ben ça tombe bien car c'est ce que je  dis également. On peut s'arrêter là donc.

----------


## Shamanix

> Ah ben ça tombe bien car c'est ce que je  dis également. On peut s'arrêter là donc.


Habahnon ! Je sortais juste le pop-corn !  :Popcorn:   ::P: 



Edit: De toute sfaçons je pense qu'on sera tous d'accord pour se dire que pour le moment une grosse majoritée d'acteurs de la VR se contente du plus apporté par la VR justement.

C'est le jours ou l'on aura des titres de la trempe des Souls/Borne, GTA V, Skyrim (mais avec un gameplay VR correct), T.W 3, etc.. avec support VR soigné que l'on pourra dire "Ca y'est, on y est !".

Or pour le moment tout ce que l'on a c'est essentiellement des trucs simplistes et beaucoup trop court qui sentent tres mauvais l'entubage et l'éloge du moindre effort.
Même Bethesda qui aurais pu enfin apporter quelque chose de d’aplomb en terme de jeux VR a réussit a foiré lamentablement ses portages de Fallout 4 et DOOM VFR.

Pourtant moi tu me sert un Far Cry 3/4/5 a peut pres fluide et avec un gameplay a la Arizona Sunshine, ça suffirait a mon bonheur  ::P:

----------


## la Vieille

Shamanix wins  :^_^:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Shamanix win


nan, tu n'as toujours pas répondu à ma question : Il manque quoi aux jeux actuels niveau VR pour toi?

----------


## la Vieille

Il manque quoi au niveau VR ? 

J'ai peur de te décevoir, le manque pour moi se situe au niveau du gameplay.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

::huh::   :Facepalm: 

Tu aurais un truc encore moins précis, sérieux? :D Je pense qu'en VR, avec les Touch, on a dupliqué :

- tout ce qui se fait dans la vie réelle : escalade, tir à l'arc, conduite de véhicule, simulation de tir, bowling, paintball,...

- tout ce qui se fait dans les jeux videos : des trucs dans l'espace, des trucs de SF, des trucs de magie, voler, avec des super pouvoirs, découper des mecs avec un sabre,...

- et même des trucs qui sont font que dans les films : du bullet time où tu renvoies les balles, tu arrêtes le temps,...

En terme de gameplay, on a beaucoup de jeux qui exploitent la physique ou autre pour proposer des énigmes, des manipulations intéressantes (Lone Echo très bon exemple de gameplay basique sublimé par les intéractions aux Touch)

Il manque quoi alors concrètement en gameplay qui gagnerait à être fait en VR?

----------


## Shamanix

> Il manque quoi alors concrètement en gameplay qui gagnerait à être fait en VR?


L'exploration/Aventure/Action-RPG en monde ouvert, avec des interactions poussées aux motion controlers, pas des trucs invraisemblables non plus heins, moi tu me refile Fallout 4 VR avec le gameplay de Dead Effect 2 VR, je signe de suite.

C'est a se demander si les devs aujourd'hui ne font pas expres de saboter leurs jeux en se disant que de toutes façons vu l'état du marché des jeux VR actuellement, ça vendra forcément, et que comme ça ils leurs restera toujours de la marge de progression pour continuer a nous refourguer des jeux a l'avenir.

----------


## la Vieille

> Il manque quoi alors concrètement en gameplay qui gagnerait à être fait en VR?


Nan mais écoute, discute avec Shamanix, tu sembles comprendre ce qu'il dit. Là tu me proposes juste de tourner en rond, et ça commence juste à nous énerver tous les deux.

----------


## 564.3

Cette conversation est revenue plusieurs fois au fil des mois, et elle n'a jamais eu d'intérêt.

Des devs font ce qu'ils peuvent avec des budgets rachitiques pour un marché qui représente 0.36% des comptes Steam actifs, et les plus chanceux/talentueux ne perdent pas toutes leurs économies dans la tentative.
Des boites arrosent des millions de dollars histoire de tater la techno, et quand ça dépasse le million de recette ils sortent le champagne.
Pendant ce temps, des gamers râlent sur des forums. À tors ou à raison, ok c'est frustrant, mais je ne vois pas ce que ça change.

Les conférences de devs préviennent depuis le début que ça va prendre des années avant que le marché puisse être de taille raisonnable (personne ne sait combien, j'ai vu du 2020, du 5-10 ans en 2016, etc.). Et heureusement qu'il y a le PSVR pour ça, à l'état actuel.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Cette conversation est revenue plusieurs fois au fil des mois, et elle n'a jamais eu d'intérêt.
> 
> Des devs font ce qu'ils peuvent avec des budgets rachitiques pour un marché qui représente 0.36% des comptes Steam actifs, et les plus chanceux/talentueux ne perdent pas toutes leurs économies dans la tentative.
> Des boites arrosent des (quelques) millions de dollars pour tenter des trucs, et quand ça dépasse le million de recette ils sortent le champagne.
> Pendant ce temps, des gamers râlent sur des forums. À tors ou à raison, ok c'est frustrant, mais je ne vois pas ce que ça change.
> 
> Les conférences de devs préviennent depuis le début que ça va prendre des années avant que le marché puisse être de taille raisonnable. Et heureusement qu'il y a le PSVR pour ça, à l'état actuel.


Y'a quand meme un paquet de jeux qui ont dépassé les 60.000 ventes sur Steam

C'est loin d'être négligeable comme marché, surtout en ce moment.

----------


## Dicsaw

Ça vaut le coup un vive dans les 500/600e ? J'ai bien envie de commencer à mettre de coté depuis que j'ai rebranché l'oculus dk1 (oui oui  :haha: ).

Les salles de cinéma virtuelles c'est viable avec la résolution actuelle ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ça vaut le coup un vive dans les 500/600e ? J'ai bien envie de commencer à mettre de coté depuis que j'ai rebranché l'oculus dk1 (oui oui ).
> 
> Les salles de cinéma virtuelles c'est viable avec la résolution actuelle ?


Je te conseille d'aller demander sur l'autre topic, on y parle de matos et il y a de vive addicts.

----------


## 564.3

> Y'a quand meme un paquet de jeux qui ont dépassé les 60.000 ventes sur Steam
> 
> C'est loin d'être négligeable comme marché, surtout en ce moment.


Bah c'est 0.36% des utilisateurs actifs sur Steam. Il y a plus de joueurs sous Linux.
Après ouais, il y en a quelques jeux qui s'en tirent bien (on ne sait pas combien ils ont coûté). Mais parfois sortis en 2016 et/ou faisant partie de bundles.

Je veux juste dire que mon constat c'est ça, et je ne vois pas l'intérêt de rêver/râler à ce sujet. Il y en a qui s'en contentent de la prod actuelle et d'autres non, c'est un avis personnel qui ne fera rien avancer.

----------


## la Vieille

> Pendant ce temps, des gamers râlent sur des forums. À tors ou à raison, ok c'est frustrant, mais je ne vois pas ce que ça change.


On râle pas là-dessus,on s'énerve parce qu'on se comprend pas  :^_^: 

Par contre, arrêter de faire des constats sous prétexte que ça ne change rien, je suis pas trop d'accord.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> On râle pas là-dessus,on s'énerve parce qu'on se comprend pas 
> 
> Par contre, arrêter de faire des constats sous prétexte que ça ne change rien, je suis pas trop d'accord.


Bon, bah donne du concret. Peux-tu définir *ce gameplay qui manque* dans les 80% des jeux VR ?  :;):  Dire qu'il manque du "gameplay", c'est tellement vague. Ca peut etre tout et n'importe quoi.
Comme ça au moins on ne tournera pas autour du pot.

----------


## FixB

Si j'essaye de comprendre les arguments proposés, d'un côté on a ceux qui pensent que les jeux VR actuels ne sont pas intrinsèquement bons (c'est à dire que, comparés à des jeux 'normaux', leur gameplay/graphismes/... sont pourris) et ceux qui pensent que les jeux VR sont suffisamment nouveaux (côté gameplay justement) pour que cela les rendent intéressants...
J'ai bon???

Si c'est ça, je suis d'accord avec les deux camps!  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

On va prendre un exemple tout con allez.
Starwing sur Snes. Jeu révolutionnaire, qui a posé les bases d'un genre, révolutionné techniquement une console en fin de vie.

Bon tu prends Starwing, tu *enleves la 3D* et ca devient un shootem up ultra banal, a la maniabilité approximative, aux animations poussives, au gameplay assez basique, et qui se fait défoncer par n'importe quel shoot em up de l'époque.

Et pourtant, c'est un jeu qui a marqué une génération, grâce à sa 3D (allez, et ses musiques je vous l'accorde)

Bah la VR c'est pareil, tu prends un tres bon jeu VR, tu enlèves la VR, et en général, tu trouveras mieux à côté. C'est comme ca. Ca n'empêche pas le jeu d'être bon en VR.

----------


## belreinuem

> On râle pas là-dessus,on s'énerve parce qu'on se comprend pas


Pour le coup il me semble que c'est toi qui ne comprends pas.
Il te demande de définir par des exemples concrets le terme "gameplay" qui est extrèmement générique et passe-partout.

Il t'a fournis pleins d'exemple concret expliquant son point de vue de facon a ce que tu puisses le comprendre et dire si tu était d'accord ou pas.
De ton coté tu te contentes de ce terme générique que visiblement ton interlocuteur principal ne comprend pas.
Grosso modo, il te donne des exemples concret que tu peux réfuter (a tord ou a raison), mais de ton coté tu ne donne rien de vraiment compréhensible et détaillé de ce que tu attends.

Peut-etre que, si il semble comprendre ce que dis Shamanix, c'est parceque lui donne quelques détails précis lors ses communications (c'est juste mon impression, je peux avoir tord).


Pour ma part les effets Wahou de la VR me contente, pour l'instant.
Au final je suis bien conscient que vu qu'il faut redéfinir beaucoup de chose (gameplay, naration,...) et qu'en meme temps il faut bien vendre des jeux et gagner des sous on ne peut pas tout révolutionner en meme temps.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un jeu à surveiller et qui sort ce 13 Janvier. Bon, c'est fait par des chinois, on sait que la plupart de leurs jeux sont courts, contiennent des assets repris de jeux AAA et que le suivi est quasi inexistant. Mais, il me botte bien ce jeu : 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/70...d_Upora_Story/

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

allez moi aussi je mets mon ptit grain de sel...

alors, jpense que :

> *ZAPP* est satisfait de ce qu'on nous sert en VR (même si c'est loin d'être encore parfait loin de là)
mais ça lui suffit pour prendre son pied sur pas mal de jeux

> *la Vieille* est lui plutôt déçu de ce qu'on lui sert et aurait aimé BCP mieux en terme d'utilisation de la VR ds les jeuxvidéo. Un peu + d'innovation que permet la VR sur le papier et que les dèv n'ont pas encore réussi à faire dans la plus part des jeux actuels. Après l'effet Whaouh, c'est pas reluisant dans l'ensemble à part de trop rares exceptions, cela pourrait être tellement mieux.

j'ai bien résumé ???  ::trollface::

----------


## lousticos

je pense qu'il y a une histoire qu'il y a des choses vraiment inovantes mais le problème c'est que les devs se contente de l'innovant alors qu'il pourraient pousser les choses un peu plus loin pour pas grand chose et que ce serais beaucoups mieux

----------


## la Vieille

> Pour le coup il me semble que c'est toi qui ne comprends pas.
> Il te demande de définir par des exemples concrets le terme "gameplay" qui est extrèmement générique et passe-partout.
> 
> Il t'a fournis pleins d'exemple concret expliquant son point de vue de facon a ce que tu puisses le comprendre et dire si tu était d'accord ou pas.
> De ton coté tu te contentes de ce terme générique que visiblement ton interlocuteur principal ne comprend pas.
> Grosso modo, il te donne des exemples concret que tu peux réfuter (a tord ou a raison), mais de ton coté tu ne donne rien de vraiment compréhensible et détaillé de ce que tu attends.
> 
> Peut-etre que, si il semble comprendre ce que dis Shamanix, c'est parceque lui donne quelques détails précis lors ses communications (c'est juste mon impression, je peux avoir tord).
> 
> ...


J'ai compris son point de vue et j'y ai répondu à de nombreuses reprises. La liste des éléments qu'il énumère sont des éléments liés à la technologie, un ensemble de mouvements rendus possibles par la technologie. Ce ne sont pas des innovations liés aux jeux en eux-même où liés à leur gameplay.

La question du concret n'a pas lieu d'être car on parle d'un constat fait sur l'ensemble de la production. D'autre part, Shamanix a apporté des éléments de réponse à cette question donc où est l'intérêt de continuer à la poser puisque la conversation peut continuer avec lui. 

Enfin, cette question n'a pas de sens de mon point de vue. Tu joues à Pong, tu te dis que le gameplay est vachement limité et qu'il va pas très loin. Si un mec arrive et te demande « oai, mais il faudrait quoi en plus pour que ce soit intéressant ? » tu lui réponds quoi ? Il faudrait une balle ronde ? Des power-ups ? Entendre des gens applaudir quand tu marques un point ?

Tu te rends compte que la réponse n'est pas là, qu'elle est dans l'innovation au sens large du terme. Une liste d'éléments qui définirait ce qu'est gameplay n'a pas de sens dans cette optique. 

Je prends Pong mais c'est un mauvais exemple car Pong innovait (malgré son gameplay ultra-limité). La majorité des jeux VR n'innovent pas. En règle général ils calquent ce qui se fait et le transpose dans un monde VR. Jouer à un wave-shooter en VR, c'est cool, j'ai pris plaisir à shooter des hordes de robots dans Robo-Recall. Mais ça reste un Wave-Shooter, avec un gameplay de wave-shooter. Il est difficile de s'en contenter alors que la mode est passée depuis plus de 10 ans. Les éléments permis par la VR sont intéressant, mais ne suffisent pas, à mon sens, à renouveler le sens suffisamment durablement pour qu'il soit intéressant plus de quelques heures. D'autant plus que ces éléments (se cacher, recharger son arme, éviter les balles…) ne constituent pas des éléments de gameplay mais la base des interactions du joueur dans un monde VR.

C'est peut-être là-dessus qu'on a du mal à se comprendre. Pour moi, interagir avec l'environnement, éviter les balles, recharger son arme, ce sont les bases de l'interaction du joueur avec le monde VR, des éléments qui sont rodés depuis le PS-Move et la Wii. Ils constituent la grammaire de base avec laquelle écrire des jeux VR. Confondre ces interactions avec le gameplay serait comme dire que la souris est un outil de productivité alors qu'elle n'est qu'une interface d'interaction. 

Et pour terminer cette conversation de mon côté, je dirais que le problème n'est pas que Robo-Recall soit un Wave-Shooter, mais qu'il constitue ce qu'il y a de mieux qui nous soit proposé actuellement. Ça va faire deux ans que la VR est au point, et le haut du panier du gameplay VR est constitué majoritairement de Wave-Shooter dont on fait le tour en quelques heures. 

SI vraiment la notion de « concret » et de « gameplay en plus » t'intéresse, vois avec Shamanix. Ignorer sa réponse pour me la poser à moi en boucle, c'est pas très sympa pour lui.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Sauf que Shamanix ce n'est pas toi et justement on veut comprendre ton point de vue d'un gameplay qui innove en VR. A te lire, ce que tu cherches vraiment dans les jeux VR, c'est surtout des jeux qui existent déjà en non-VR avec une vraie campagne solo, de l'open world, des IA, une intéraction plus que poussé avec le décors (et pas se limiter à se couvrir), du body awareness, du full locomotion (ou pas).  

Donc du coup, t'aimerai avoir des jeux du calibre d'un *Lone Echo* (tiens, il a un mode histoire, des environnements intéractifs, de l'exploration, de la narration), *L.A Noire : The VR Cases files*, *Dead Effect 2 VR*. Et peut être même, du *VTOL VR* ?

J'ai bon ?

----------


## Graine

J'ai fait une petite session de Project cars 2,Rec room et Google Earth VR hier.
Tain je suis pas emballé du tout emballé par la VR.J'ai peur de revendre tout ça sur le bon coin d'ici peu.
Le flou comme le soulignait un canard est vraiment génant.(D’ailleurs je m’aperçois également que j'ai une faiblesse sur l'oeil gauche mais bon le lenovo n'y est pour rien :-) )
Ce soir je vais tester Elite dangerous.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai fait une petite session de Project cars 2,Rec room et Google Earth VR hier.
> Tain je suis pas emballé du tout emballé par la VR.J'ai peur de revendre tout ça sur le bon coin d'ici peu.


Comment ça t'es pas emballé dans Project Cars 2 ? 

Sinon testes d'autres jeux, genre :
- Payday 2 (branche beta pour activer la VR)
- Superhot VR
- Tales of Glory (demo dispo)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

C'est assez dingue les retours migités des casques WMR, alors que sur le papier, ils sont censés être très bons...

Concernant La vieille, ca me fait peur car on est d'accord sur un DEUXIEME truc putain. RoboRecall propose les flingues et le gameplay de tir le plus abouti (bon Sairento VR se défend assez bien), et c'est bien dommage.


Bon après, pour le reste, je pense que tes griefs resteront un mystère pour moi (et une partie du forum). Autant je comprends ce que demande Shamanix. Mais à ce niveau, on se heurte a la réalité économique de la VR, à savoir que quand tu sors un jeu en VR, c'est un marché ultra limité, et actuellement, même les plus ardents défenseurs du PC sortent leurs jeux sur les consoles, et limitant ces derniers (Witcher3 en dernier exemple, les dévs avaient clairement indiqués que le jeu n'aurait pas pu sortir comme ca, en visant uniquement le marché PC)

Du coup, s'attendre à un jeu aussi long et complet qu'un jeu qui est calibré pour le marché PC/PS4, ca me paraît utopiste. Par exemple, oue, un jeu en open world, avec le gameplay de The Climb pour se balader, ca serait énorme, peut-être d'ici quelques années.


Concernant la briéveté des jeux full VR, c'est en partie lié à cet état de fait : un jeu de 5h coute moins cher à produire qu'un jeu de 20h. Mais également car, on fait rarement de grosses sessions en VR, même lorsqu'on est très habitués au media.

Mais à côté, tu as des trucs comme Payday2, qui adaptent le jeu simplement en rajoutant la VR. Et perso, il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée de relancer le jeu en mode "normal" après avoir testé la VR. C'est pareil pour les jeux de bagnole, les simulateurs spatiaux... Seule la STR semble épargnée, la VR apporterait très peu à un SC2 ou un DOTA, et les quelques jeux de stratégie sortis en VR sont assez minables. Par contre, pouvoir voir des championnat de moba en VR, ca se fait déjà je crois savoir, et ca doit vraiment être sympa (ou même sur des fps classique, ca peut donner un bon apport à l'esport non?)

----------


## Graine

Pas réussi à faire tourner eurotruck 2 pour ma part!
Faut que je teste payday 2 demain.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai trouvé un digne successeur de Dead Effect 2 VR avec un visuel plus moderne, il s'agit de *A-Tech Cybernetic*. Pour ouvrir les portes ou tiroir et autres objets (clé), il faut utiliser notre main virtuel. Les mains du perso sont modélisés ainsi que les holster et la ceinture de munitions.

Côté ambiance, c'est du niveau de Doom 3 / Dead Effect 2. Je n'ai fait que 15 min de jeu avant que mon perso se met à bugué. C'est prometteur. Ah oui, le jeu propose du free locomotion (touchpad gauche) et de la téléportation (touchpad droite).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je viens de finir le 1er chapitre (80 min) de *A-Tech Cybernetic* et commencer un peu le 2e sur les 3 chapitres disponibles. Bon, le jeu n'est pas difficile bien que parfois le jeu nous met face à des mobs super rapide. Pour info, le jeu est toujours en Early Access et le chapitre 4 est en cours de réalisation.
Contrairement à Dead Effect 2, il n'y a pas de perks, ni de système de compétences ni d'exp à gagner. On explore, on ramasse ce qu'on trouve, on ouvre des portes / sas, et on tue. Par contre, truc plutôt décevant, je trouve une lampe torche, mais du coup j'ai une main occupée à la tenir et du coup, je ne peux plus ramasser les objets. Je dois lâcher mon arme ou ma lampe pour pouvoir ramasser. J'aurai préféré pouvoir accrocher la lampe torche sur mon arme ou quelque part sur mon perso.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je viens de finir le 1er chapitre (80 min) de *A-Tech Cybernetic* et commencer un peu le 2e sur les 3 chapitres disponibles. Bon, le jeu n'est pas difficile bien que parfois le jeu nous met face à des mobs super rapide. Pour info, le jeu est toujours en Early Access et le chapitre 4 est en cours de réalisation.
> Contrairement à Dead Effect 2, il n'y a pas de perks, ni de système de compétences ni d'exp à gagner. On explore, on ramasse ce qu'on trouve, on ouvre des portes / sas, et on tue. Par contre, truc plutôt décevant, je trouve une lampe torche, mais du coup j'ai une main occupée à la tenir et du coup, je ne peux plus ramasser les objets. Je dois lâcher mon arme ou ma lampe pour pouvoir ramasser. J'aurai préféré pouvoir accrocher la lampe torche sur mon arme ou quelque part sur mon perso.


Ca manque d'innovation de gameplay  ::trollface:: 

Non sinon ca a l'air sympa, c'est pas trop flippant du coup? les mobs bien craspecs et les décors sombres?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ca manque d'innovation de gameplay 
> 
> Non sinon ca a l'air sympa, c'est pas trop flippant du coup? les mobs bien craspecs et les décors sombres?


Nan, ça va ce n'est pas trop flippant. Tu peux par contre sursauté par moment mais c'est tout. Il y a bien des coins super sombre, mais si tu choppes une lampe torche, ça va beaucoup mieux mais en contre partie tu ne peux plus ramasser d'objet.
Tu as 2 holsters pour ranger tes armes, et rien ne t'empêche pour utiliser dans tes mains une 3e et 4e armes. Je n'ai pas testé les armes de corps à corps mais tu peux quand même taper avec tes poings.

Le jeu propose aussi un mode Horde que je n'ai pas testé.

----------


## Graine

Je ne pense pas le prendre j'ai assez de jeu de ce type mais certains ont testé Assetto Corsa juste par curiosité?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Si tu n'as pas accroché à la VR de Project Cars 2, oublie Assetto Corsa.

----------


## Truf

La meilleure implémentation dans les simus auto ça reste a mon avis iRacing et d'assez loin... pour avoir tâté PC2 j'ai lâché au bout de 10 min..

----------


## Graine

> Si tu n'as pas accroché à la VR de Project Cars 2, oublie Assetto Corsa.


J'y ai trop peu joué a vrai dire mais mes premiers pas étaient un poil décevant oui.Pour autant je ne le jette pas a la poubelle je vais tester ça plus sérieusement quand j'aurais du temps.

----------


## Nibher

C'est quoi le problème avec PC2 ? En quoi iRacing fait mieux ? C'est une vrai question : je n'ai jamais essayé iRacing en VR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> La meilleure implémentation dans les simus auto ça reste a mon avis iRacing et d'assez loin... pour avoir tâté PC2 j'ai lâché au bout de 10 min..


Il a quoi de spécial iRacing par rapport à Project Cars 2 en VR ? Je n'ai pas iRacing donc je ne peux pas le tester.

----------


## Truf

C'est pas que PC2 soit mauvais en VR, c'est juste qu'iRacing fait (a mon sens) beaucoup plus "naturel" niveau visuel et sensations, pas grand chose a régler, c'est plus "brut" et ça profite à l'immersion je trouve... après je veux pas lancer un shitstorm Pcars vs iRacing, c'est juste que souvent vis a vis de la VR en simracing on parle pas ou tres peu d'iRacing alors que le support VR est tres bon.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> C'est pas que PC2 soit mauvais en VR, c'est juste qu'iRacing fait (a mon sens) beaucoup plus "naturel" niveau visuel et sensations, pas grand chose a régler, c'est plus "brut" et ça profite à l'immersion je trouve... après je veux pas lancer un shitstorm Pcars vs iRacing, c'est juste que souvent vis a vis de la VR en simracing on parle pas ou tres peu d'iRacing alors que le support VR est tres bon.


Ptet aussi que iracing a un tarif "prohibitf" pour ceux qui veulent faire un jeu de bagnole en VR  ::):

----------


## Truf

Oui voila je sais bien... mais c'est juste pour dire que outre Pcars ou Asseto y'a iRacing et que le support est très bon c'est tout

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Prochaine soirée VR LUNDI 8 JANVIER 2018


Au programme : REC ROOM*

Suite de mini jeux très sympa, il y en a pour tous les gouts, coop, versus, multi.

Le jeu a l'air débile et semble être un f2p asiatique, mais vous allez être étonnés du temps qu'on peut passer sur le paintball.

Pas de nombre mini/max pour jouer, mais plus on est de fous plus on  rit.

----------


## nodulle

Cool, je pense que j'y serais !  ::): 

Et puis si on est que 4 ou moins on pourrait tâter de l'un des jeux coop !

----------


## Serpi

J'essayerai d'en être aussi. A force d'en entendre parler, c'est que ça doit bien valoir le coup. ^^

----------


## cloudelka

Jamais test Rec room encore, je vais essayer d'être là !

----------


## mrFish

Super soirée VR ce soir avec une amie à ESSAYER de jouer en coop à Arizona Sunshine, malgré une ouverture du port proutprout impossible de se rejoindre. Ouvrir un port sur un routeur pour jouer à un jeu multi. Sérieusement. En 2018. Allo.

----------


## jujupatate

J'essayerai d'être là aussi.
Par contre, ayant ma femme qui regarde la TV juste à côté, je joue d'habitude en push to talk quand j'ai la souris en main. Là vu que le micro du casque se déclenche automatiquement, j'ai peur que ce soit le bordel dans vos oreilles, mais à confirmer une fois avec vous selon la sensi du machin.  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour REC Room, je ne connais pas assez, donc avoir si on peut se créer des lobby privés si on est assez (je pense que même le Pictionnary peut être fendard)

@jujupatate : je joue souvent avec madame qui regarde la tele (et fout de ma gueule en meme temps), en général le micro de l'oculus est suffisamment bon pour ne pas se déclencher sur le son de la TV.

----------


## Vogel

> J'ai fait une petite session de Project cars 2,Rec room et Google Earth VR hier.
> Tain je suis pas emballé du tout emballé par la VR.J'ai peur de revendre tout ça sur le bon coin d'ici peu.
> Le flou comme le soulignait un canard est vraiment génant.(D’ailleurs je m’aperçois également que j'ai une faiblesse sur l'oeil gauche mais bon le lenovo n'y est pour rien :-) )
> Ce soir je vais tester Elite dangerous.


Mon point de vue  ::P:  :
J'ai fait une session de Project cars 2, Rec Room et google Earth VR ce weekend.
Pt'ain je suis vraiment emballé par la VR ! La résolution parfois faiblarde, l'effet de grille ou le flou sont pour moi vraiment insignifiant par rapport à la sensation d'immersion apporté par la VR... Pour project Cars 2: j'etais vraiment dans ce cockpit bordel ! Pour Rec-Room: j'ai vécu réélement dans le corps cartoonesque et anguleux d'un de ces petits personnages ! Pour Google Earth VR: j'ai eu la sensation d'etre quelques instants à la place de Dieu contemplant sa création: La Terre !!! Alors perso, le HD, 4k, 8k et toutes les autres concessions "techno" à faire pour le moment ne font pas le poids face à l'apport "Immersif" de la VR qui est vraiment (encore une fois, pour moi) Révolutionaire !
(experience avec un Oculus rift)

Ps: En revanche Docteur, c'est normal mais depuis que je joue je me reveille parfois la nuit, il fait noir mais j'ai la sensation sous mon casque d'etre dans un monde virtuel ? et parfois dans la journée (dans le monde réel) je me pose la question si je suis ou pas sous mon casque et me demande ce que cela ferait et où je me retrouverais si par miracle je pouvait le retirer... Tanana ! Tanana ! Bien venu dans la 4eme dimension...  ::wacko::

----------


## jujupatate

> et parfois dans la journée (dans le monde réel) je me pose la question si je suis ou pas sous mon casque


Ça va passer  :;): 


J'étais en vacances quand j'ai eu l'Oculus, donc grosses sessions jusqu'à tard. Le lendemain, il me fallait un moment pour regarder l'écran du PC sans avoir l'impression d'avoir encore le casque sur la tête  ::P: 
Je pense que l'organisme a besoin d'un peu de temps pour s'en remettre complétement, surtout les premiers temps.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ps: En revanche Docteur, c'est normal mais depuis que je joue je me reveille parfois la nuit, il fait noir mais j'ai la sensation sous mon casque d'etre dans un monde virtuel ? et parfois dans la journée (dans le monde réel) je me pose la question si je suis ou pas sous mon casque et me demande ce que cela ferait et où je me retrouverais si par miracle je pouvait le retirer... Tanana ! Tanana ! Bien venu dans la 4eme dimension...



Ca m'a fait ca les premières semaines (surtout au niveau des mains en fait), avec l'habitude, ca disparaît totalement. Sinon, bienvenue chez les Elus qui ont vu la lumière mon frère, allons répandre la bonne parole maintenant ! (perso, j'ai reussi à faire prendre l'Oculus à trois personnes pour le moment)

----------


## Vogel

Merci pour l'acceuil dans votre congrégation mes frères  ::wub:: 

Pour moi, ce casque virtuel s'apparente un peu à un mix entre la porte des étoiles de Stargate et l'"unité de liaison" d'Avatar... Il nous transporte, nous ouvre les yeux et nous permet d'expérimenter la vie dans des univers paralleles (à la difference que ceux ci sont issu de l'imagination de développeurs). Alors certe l'experience est encore limité par quelques defaut et/ou manque technologiques mais c'est quand même une porte des étoiles bordel ! OK, on à pas encore beaucoup d'adresses de monde fantastique à visiter dans notre répertoire mais on à quand même trouvé l'outil qui nous permet de faire le voyage... Ca serait dommage de ce priver d'aller visiter la planète Rec-Room dans la peau d'un de ses habitants completement déjantés non ?  ::P: 

Je m'en vais de ce pas monter une équipe d'explorateur lourdement armé que l'on pourrait nommer "RV1" en référence à l'équipe SG1 de Jack O'Neill... Objectif explorer ces nouveaux mondes, exploiter allegrements leurs ressources (il parait qu'il y a des gisements de "bitcoins" d'apres le Général Hammons) et defoncer toute résistance extra-realiterrestre qui tenterais de s'introduire dans notre monde réel... Quoi !? Qui à parlé de super IA !?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nibher

Si jamais j'arrive à être dispo, comment je fais pour vous rejoindre ce soir ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le plus simple c'est de nous rajouter sur l'Oculus Home, comme ca, on se retrouve facilement en vocal et on peut inviter (REC est ultra user friendly à ce niveau)

----------


## Carpette

> *Prochaine soirée VR LUNDI 8 JANVIER 2018
> 
> 
> Au programme : REC ROOM*
> 
> Suite de mini jeux très sympa, il y en a pour tous les gouts, coop, versus, multi.
> 
> Le jeu a l'air débile et semble être un f2p asiatique, mais vous allez être étonnés du temps qu'on peut passer sur le paintball.
> 
> Pas de nombre mini/max pour jouer, mais plus on est de fous plus on  rit.


Si j'arrive à le refaire fonctionner chez moi, j'en suis !!!!  :Bave: 


Sinon, y'a du monde qui joue à Orbus VR ?

----------


## Sorkar

ouai moi  ::):  Je suis un des seuls ici qui n'a pas été repoussé par l'aspect graphique je pense ^^

----------


## Carpette

Un pote me tanne pour le prendre, mais ça a l'air pas mal buggé, et je ne sais pas si j'ai assez de temps à consacrer à ce genre de jeu pour en profiter réellement.

----------


## Sorkar

C'est pas si bug que ca non. Maintenant ca reste de l'early acces, il y a un gros coup de polish nécessaire c'est certains. Les quêtes sont pas oufissimes, a base de "va me tuer 15 trucs comme ca". Après, c'est un mmorpg en VR et ca donne lieu a des truc vraiment chouette selon moi. 
Genre la pêche en VR, assis sur ta chaise de bureau mais comme si t’était sur ta glacière au bord du lac, perso j'adore ca détend  ::):  Le gameplay des classes sont cool, mention spéciale a l'archer bien rigolo et le mage qui dessine ses runes dans les airs pour faire partir ses sorts ^^
C'est limité, c'est cher, mais c'est le seul mmorpg VR, et comme prevu il n'y a rien de plus immersif  ::): 

*ah oui c'est full anglais aussi forcement

----------


## Truf

D'ailleurs y en a pas des jeux de pêche en VR.... ?

----------


## Rodwin

Sûrement dispo ce soir !
EDIT : mouais, il n'est pas installé...

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> D'ailleurs y en a pas des jeux de pêche en VR.... ?


bonne question, j'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé :

*Crazy Fishing* _(SteamVR, Oculus)_ sur Steam qui se veut + arcade humour

côté plus simu, ya *Pro Fishing Challenge VR* gratuit sur le store Oculus,

sinon je me demande si dans *Subnautica* _(SteamVR, Oculus)_, yaurait pas de la chasse sous-marine au harpon

et sur _(PSVR)_, ya *Fishing Master* et le fameux *Monster of the Deep : Final Fantasy XV*

----------


## Wolverine

> *Prochaine soirée VR LUNDI 8 JANVIER 2018
> 
> 
> Au programme : REC ROOM*
> 
> Suite de mini jeux très sympa, il y en a pour tous les gouts, coop, versus, multi.
> 
> Le jeu a l'air débile et semble être un f2p asiatique, mais vous allez être étonnés du temps qu'on peut passer sur le paintball.
> 
> Pas de nombre mini/max pour jouer, mais plus on est de fous plus on  rit.


J'ai la crève mais si ça va mieux j'essaie de vous rejoindre.




> Le plus simple c'est de nous rajouter sur l'Oculus Home, comme ca, on se retrouve facilement en vocal et on peut inviter (REC est ultra user friendly à ce niveau)


Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'Oculus ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai la crève mais si ça va mieux j'essaie de vous rejoindre.
> 
> 
> 
> Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'Oculus ?


Vous retournez dans votre fange !
Non je déconne, le mieux est de se retrouver sur Steam, il y a par la suite une liste d'amis dans Rec Room (et d'ailleurs pour ajouter quelqu'un en ami dans rec room, il faut lui serrer la main, c'est trop génial #innovativegameplay )

----------


## Nibher

Puisque c'est toi le GO de la soirée, c'est quoi ton id Oculus Home du coup ?

----------


## wiotts

> Le plus simple c'est de nous rajouter sur l'Oculus Home, comme ca, on se retrouve facilement en vocal et on peut inviter (REC est ultra user friendly à ce niveau)


Et si on est sur HTC Vive, ca marche comment?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Et si on est sur HTC Vive, ca marche comment?


On passe par Steam, et ensuite, il a y une liste d'amis interne dans RecRoom (il faut créer un compte rattaché à un mail de mémoire)

----------


## Graine

Certains d'entre vous ont testé Euro truck 2  ?

----------


## Vladivostok

> Certains d'entre vous ont testé Euro truck 2  ?


Yep, ETS2 et ATS. Les deux fonctionnent parfaitement  ::):  (et le rendu est top)

Faut juster penser à activer la mise à jour "oculus - Oculus/Vive" dans les propriétés du jeu sur Steam et il faut également ajouter "-openvr" (sans les guillemets) dans les options de lancement (sur steam également) pour la plupart des casques (vive inclus) ou "-oculus" si tu as un Oculus.

----------


## Graine

Ah c est la.commande -openvr que j ai pas utilisé merci!

----------


## philwoodrama

> Vous retournez dans votre fange !
> Non je déconne, le mieux est de se retrouver sur Steam, il y a par la suite une liste d'amis dans Rec Room (et d'ailleurs pour ajouter quelqu'un en ami dans rec room, il faut lui serrer la main, c'est trop génial #innovativegameplay )


Cool ! C'est à quelle heure le rdv ? On doit se retrouver au niveau du lobby rec room si on veut pouvoir devenir amis en se serrant la paluche ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> *Prochaine soirée VR LUNDI 8 JANVIER 2018
> 
> 
> Au programme : REC ROOM*
> 
> Suite de mini jeux très sympa, il y en a pour tous les gouts, coop, versus, multi.
> 
> Le jeu a l'air débile et semble être un f2p asiatique, mais vous allez être étonnés du temps qu'on peut passer sur le paintball.
> 
> Pas de nombre mini/max pour jouer, mais plus on est de fous plus on  rit.


Zapp_Legrand sur Oculus (ou sur steam, je suis l'orga de l'event)

Je n'ai plus mon pseudo dans rec room, je le pose dans la soirée

----------


## philwoodrama

C'est noté, je te fais une demande d'ami quand je rentre : steam : tete de brique -- Oculus : philwoodrama

----------


## Sellig

> Certains d'entre vous ont testé Euro truck 2  ?


Tip top avec mon Vive, aussi bien ETS 2 que ATS. Et en effet ne pas oublier les commandes citées, et c'est bluffant  :Rock:

----------


## Nibher

Merci Zapp, ajouté sur L'oculus (Nibher) et sur Steam (Narasumas).

----------


## Serpi

Finalement je vais pas pouvoir vous accompagner, mais j'ai l'impression que vous serez bien assez. ^^

----------


## Carpette

Sans moi ... mon jeu crash toujours en boucle, même avec la ruse mentionnée à la fin de cet OP: https://steamcommunity.com/app/47171...5412326/?ctp=4
Edit: Je réinstalle, au cas où, donc je vous rejoins dans 45 minutes

----------


## Shamanix

> J'ai trouvé un digne successeur de Dead Effect 2 VR avec un visuel plus moderne, il s'agit de *A-Tech Cybernetic*. Pour ouvrir les portes ou tiroir et autres objets (clé), il faut utiliser notre main virtuel. Les mains du perso sont modélisés ainsi que les holster et la ceinture de munitions.
> 
> Côté ambiance, c'est du niveau de Doom 3 / Dead Effect 2. Je n'ai fait que 15 min de jeu avant que mon perso se met à bugué. C'est prometteur. Ah oui, le jeu propose du free locomotion (touchpad gauche) et de la téléportation (touchpad droite).


Ca a l'air pas mal ! Je testerais surement.
La durée de vie, ça donne quoi ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ca a l'air pas mal ! Je testerais surement.
> La durée de vie, ça donne quoi ?


Je n'ai pas encore finit le chapitre 2 car je suis coincé à cause d'un bug. Mais, j'en ai eu pour 2h de jeu avec quelques jumpscares en difficulté normal. Le jeu propose également un mode horde reprenant le système de déblocage d'arme au mode Zombie de Call of Duty. Et vu que le jeu est en Early Access, le solo n'est pas terminé. Je ne sais pas combien de chapitres sont prévus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, la partie d'hier sur Rec Room entre canards s'étaient sympa. C4est juste dommage que finalement, certain mode de jeu soit limité en nbre de joueurs. Et je confirme que les mini jeux de Rec Room sont vraiment sympa. Je ne l'avais pas encore lancé.

----------


## nodulle

Yep c'était cool hier, je me suis bien amusé !  ::): 
Au final on s'est retrouvé à 8 canards à se bastonner au paintball, du coup comme le dit Metal c'était trop pour certains autres mode...

J'ai essayer de prendre quelques photo avec l'appareil ingame mais il doit y avoir un truc que j'ai pas fait parce qu'il me semblait qu'on retrouvait les captures dans Mes Documents. Du coup c'est comme si je n'avais pas mis de péloche dans l'appareil...  ::|:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Yep, merci aux présents pour la bonne soirée  ::):  Dommage pour la limitation à 6 joueurs pour le lasertag (qui doit être jouable à 8 vu la taille des maps) et le dodgeball (là, ca me semble pas déconnant)

Le paintball reste une valeur sûre. Même si je ne suis pas fan de la téléportation, je trouve que ca s'adapte très bien niveau gameplay pour le coup, et j'avoue abuser du roomscale pour tirer dans les angles, ou me couvrir avec le sniper (très gratifiant le sniper d'ailleurs). Ca manquait un peu de communication (ou alors je n'entends pas bien), mais bon, c'était une première, les gens devaient être un peu timides ou trop concentrés :D

Fun Fact, j'ai failli péter un touch en essayant d'arrêter un tir qui venait en cloche au foot, car j'ai sauté dans mon salon, le bras en l'air, pour l'arrêter. Finalement plus de peur que de mal, le Touch est intact. Seul l'amour et le respect de ma femme ont été impactés par ce coup d'éclat (les femmes et le sport hein, am I right?)

N'hésitez pas à lancer le jeu, même en solo, la communauté est vraiment super accueillante, et on s'amuse tout autant. Essayez également le quest mode, qui est un truc en coop à 3, dans trois univers : futuriste, médiéval, Magie. C'est assez dur car on se fait one shot, qu'on se relevait avec un high five, et donc la team est en vie tant qu'un joueur l'est et qu'il peut relever ses potes.

Si vous avez des idées de jeu pour la prochaine séance multi (j'avais pensé à un des serious sam VR)

----------


## Carpette

Pendant ce temps ... je discute avec le support de Rec Room pour mon bug.
Il semblerait que ce soit la combo AMD + WMR qui soit poissarde. Je suis le seul à l'avoir ? Les autres, vous êtes tous en AMD + Rift/Vive ou nVidia + WMR ?

----------


## Nibher

C'était vraiment très sympa, merci pour l'organisation  ::): 

J'avais pas mal expérimenté REC Room, et autant les jeux sont simples, autant l'implémentation de la VR y est impressionnante et vraiment bien pensée. De l'interface sur la montre à la marque au sol nous permettant toujours de retrouver le "nord", ou l'écran qui s'assombrit quand les capteurs ne nous captent plus aussi bien, vraiment un exemple à suivre !

Sinon avec L'annonce de la nouvelle version du Vive, je suis bien curieux de voir la réponse d'Oculus.

----------


## philwoodrama

Oui, merci à Zapp pour l'organisation, c'était très sympa. A refaire :-)

----------


## thalixte

Coucou les canards ...

Personne n'utilise le shader superdepth3d ici ?

----------


## Rodwin

> Si vous avez des idées de jeu pour la prochaine séance multi (j'avais pensé à un des serious sam VR)


 Le truc, c'est qu'on commence à être nombreux ! C'est très très cool, mais du coup on ne joue pas tous ensemble. Le payday avait bien marché, mais il est limité à 4, dans Rec Room ça dépend des activités... On peut proposer plusieurs jeux, avec un nombre de places limité, en demandant aux personnes qui s'inscrivent de tenir leurs engagements.  Côté comm, je pense vraiment que le mumble CPC est une bonne solution. Par exemple pour hier, ça aurait permis d'échanger plus facilement sur qui fait quoi, sans avoir besoin d'être dans la même (rec) room.

----------


## mrFish

> Coucou les canards ...
> 
> Personne n'utilise le shader *superdepth3d* ici ?


"Dites m'en plus."

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Le truc, c'est qu'on commence à être nombreux ! C'est très très cool, mais du coup on ne joue pas tous ensemble. Le payday avait bien marché, mais il est limité à 4, dans Rec Room ça dépend des activités... On peut proposer plusieurs jeux, avec un nombre de places limité, en demandant aux personnes qui s'inscrivent de tenir leurs engagements.  Côté comm, je pense vraiment que le mumble CPC est une bonne solution. Par exemple pour hier, ça aurait permis d'échanger plus facilement sur qui fait quoi, sans avoir besoin d'être dans la même (rec) room.


Oui, on était nombreux car Rec Room est gratuit et accessible niveau gameplay  ::):  Mais en effet, si on continue à être aussi nombreux, il faudra organiser un système d'inscription, il faudra voir pour Mumble, car le channel de group d'Oculus fonctionne très bien (on l'a coupé hier car ca faisait doublon avec le vocal dans rec room)

Pour les Serious Sam, je viens d'aller voir et le coop est jouable à 16, ca laisse de la marge. (et il y a du multi également)

----------


## nodulle

> [...]car le channel de group d'Oculus fonctionne très bien (on l'a coupé hier car ca faisait doublon avec le vocal dans rec room)[...]


Pas tip top pour ma part, quand tu m'a invité à rejoindre le groupe j'étais en jeu et je n'entendais personne. Ça n'est qu'une fois avoir quitté le jeu que j'ai pu vous entendre.

----------


## thalixte

> "Dites m'en plus."


Superdepth3d est un shader reshade, qui permet d'appliquer de la 3D sur quasiment n'importe quel jeu, même ceux qui ne sont pas prévus pour à la base (un peu comme tridef 3d). L'avantage de cette technique, c'est qu'elle n'impacte que peu les perfs, et que l'on peut régler la 3D en fonction du jeu. Il s'agit d'une solution de compatibilité.
Je l'ai testé sur Assassin's Creed origins, et ça fonctionne plutôt pas mal. J'ai pas encore testé sur GTA V...

----------


## mrFish

> Superdepth3d est un shader reshade, qui permet d'appliquer de la 3D sur quasiment n'importe quel jeu, même ceux qui ne sont pas prévus pour à la base (un peu comme tridef 3d). L'avantage de cette technique, c'est qu'elle n'impacte que peu les perfs, et que l'on peut régler la 3D en fonction du jeu. Il s'agit d'une solution de compatibilité.
> Je l'ai testé sur Assassin's Creed origins, et ça fonctionne plutôt pas mal. J'ai pas encore testé sur GTA V...


Du coup ça donne quoi comme effet dans le casque ? Comme un écran ?

----------


## thalixte

> Du coup ça donne quoi comme effet dans le casque ? Comme un écran ?


Je n'ai pas d'écran, donc je ne peux pas comparer. Le plus simple est de tester. Dans le casque, c'est déjà impressionnant (et pourtant, c'est la VR du pauvre dont je dispose, avec un cardboard)... Je m'étonne que cette solution ne soit pas plus connue... Il propose également plusieurs sortes de rendu 3d (SBS, TB, anaglyphe, checkerboarded...).

Le lien vers le shader: https://github.com/BlueSkyDefender/D...ive/master.zip

----------


## Carpette

> il faudra voir pour Mumble, car le channel de group d'Oculus fonctionne très bien


C'est tout vu. 90% des gens qui ont le soft occulus sont des gens qui ont un oculus. T'as autre chose, t'as pas le soft, donc tu n'utilises pas ça -> mumble.

Au moins, tout le monde a mumble.

----------


## Sorkar

Au fait on sait a peu près quand la VR sera dispo sur les serveur live de Payday 2 ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> C'est tout vu. 90% des gens qui ont le soft occulus sont des gens qui ont un oculus. T'as autre chose, t'as pas le soft, donc tu n'utilises pas ça -> mumble.
> 
> Au moins, tout le monde a mumble.


D'une part, tout le monde n'a pas mumble (ou alors de compte CPC certifié mumble sans avoir paumé le certif), et c'est un peu chiant à utiliser quand tas un casque VR sur la tronche.
Et d'autre part, j'ai des amis qui ont le WMR, et qui ont le soft Oculus, je pense que pour le Vive c'est pareil (vu qu'on peut jouer aux jeux Oculus, mais je ne connais pas, donc je me trompe peut-être)

Après, en général, je suis assez partisan d'utiliser le vocal ingame des jeux, soit car ils apportent quelque chose au gameplay (onward), soit car ils gèrent la spatialisation (comme Rec Room), ils divisent directment les gens si on fait du versus ou alors car ils permettent de parler aux pickups qui remplissent nos parties.

Mais après, oui, on peut passer par Mumble, je n'ai absolument rien contre, si ca facilite le groupage, il faudrait avoir une section dédiée avec 3-4 sections pour les différents jeux. Ca permettrait de trouver du monde.

----------


## nodulle

> Au fait on sait a peu près quand la VR sera dispo sur les serveur live de Payday 2 ?


C'est à dire ?  Ils ont une branche beta qui gère la VR avec des serveurs online. J'y joue souvent en ce moment.  ::):

----------


## Sorkar

> C'est à dire ?  Ils ont une branche beta qui gère la VR avec des serveurs online. J'y joue souvent en ce moment.


Oui mais justement, c'est pas sur les serveur live. Et avec madame on en avais un peu marre de jouer "pour rien" vu que la branche test ne sera plus accessible après la release sur le live.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ils ont parlé à minima du premier trimestre 2018 pour la sortie live. En dehors du gameplay qu'il faut complètement adapter (mouvements, inventaire), ils doivent également revoir l'équilibrage entre les joueurs VR et non VR.

----------


## Wolverine

> Oui mais justement, c'est pas sur les serveur live. Et avec madame on en avais un peu marre de jouer "pour rien" vu que la branche test ne sera plus accessible après la release sur le live.


tu peux transférer ta sauvegarde d'une branche à l'autre.
C'est pas "supporté" officiellement mais ça marche pour le moment.

----------


## ptibogvader

> Oui, on était nombreux car Rec Room est gratuit et accessible niveau gameplay  Mais en effet, si on continue à être aussi nombreux, il faudra organiser un système d'inscription, il faudra voir pour Mumble, car le channel de group d'Oculus fonctionne très bien (on l'a coupé hier car ca faisait doublon avec le vocal dans rec room)
> 
> Pour les Serious Sam, je viens d'aller voir et le coop est jouable à 16, ca laisse de la marge. (et il y a du multi également)


Le channel de groupe est limité à 4 personnes je crois, donc bof bof pour les grosses soirées.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

On peut utiliser le chat de Steam (bon, faut qu'on soit ami sinon on ne peut pas inviter). Aucune idée s'il est possible de faire une conf vocale par contre.

----------


## Elglon

> Le channel de groupe est limité à 4 personnes je crois, donc bof bof pour les grosses soirées.


Rec room'utilise le micro du casque, pas besoin d'une appli tiers.

Si vous avez besoin de vocal de groupe, le plus simple reste discord.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai fait une demande pour la création d'un chan+sous-chan pour la VR sur le topic de Mumble.

----------


## Serpi

Pour Discord, il pourrait déjà y avoir ce serveur "non officiel"... à voir ensuite si on peut se créer des groupes vocaux spécial VR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ca a l'air pas mal ! Je testerais surement.
> La durée de vie, ça donne quoi ?


Je reviens sur la durée de vie de A-Tech Cybernetic, j'ai finit l'EA en 2h. Pour le moment, seuls 2 chapitres sont terminés et jouables. J'ai discuté avec les dévs, et il y aura au moins 9 chapitres. Tu ajoutes à ça, le mode horde. Vu comme ça, la durée de vie est plutôt assez importante mais à faire confirmer quand les 9 chapitres seront dispo.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*END SPACE* 

qui débarque sur le *RiFT* très prochainement : https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...1097756902013/

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> *END SPACE* 
> 
> qui débarque sur le *RiFT* très prochainement : https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...1097756902013/


Attention, ca reste l'adaptation sur Oculus d'un jeu disponible sur Gear VR, et j'ai toujours tendance à me méfier des trailers où on nous met des catchphrases de mecs totalement inconnus (vrgamerdude ???) pour me vendre un jeu vidéo. Il est également dispo sur PSVR également. Bref pour moi, pas de quoi faire de l'ombre a Everspace ou House of the Dying Sun.

----------


## Sellig

... et encore moins à Elite Dangerous  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Changelog du nouveau patch pour Payday 2 VR. Nous avons encore plus de contrats !!!




> VR Beta 1.51 Changelog
> 
> General
> Removed christmas tree from lobby room
> Improved inventory belt customization
> Improved wall collision fadeout options
> 
> Red Dot Sights
> Improved the The Professional's Choice Sight
> ...

----------


## nodulle

Cool ! Je vais tester ça ce soir ! T'es partant ?  ::): 

ils ont pas réglé les soucis de stabilité par hasard ? Le jeu crash souvent chez moi...  :Angry:

----------


## Rodwin

Si y'a des motivés, je serai dispo en fin de soirée.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ouais, partant, je crée l'event pour 21h15.

----------


## ptibogvader

ça me tente aussi si il vous reste une place!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Les fausses nouvelles maps sont vraiment sympa.  ::P:  J'ai hâte de tester les autres.

----------


## nodulle

Yep ça change un peu.  ::):  Si j'ai le temps j'en testerais d'autre ce weekend.

----------


## Rodwin

Dungeons & Treasure VR vient de faire une importante MAJ
=> http://store.steampowered.com/app/686360
Si ça vous dit de tester ça en multi, faites moi signe !

----------


## Rodwin

Hello ! Des gens motivés pour un payday 2 ce soir ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Yep

----------


## nodulle

Désolé mais pas pour moi ce soir, j'y étais cette aprem. Amusez vous bien !  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Menteur.

----------


## nodulle

J'avoue.  ::ninja::  L'appel du braquage a été plus fort ! 

Et vous avez joué beaucoup plus tard que je ne le pensais.  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Mise à jour en cours pour *Lone Echo* avec notamment la localisation en Français ! Je l'attendais justement pour m'y mettre !  ::lol::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon ben, je ne vous félicite pas...je viens de découvrir que Budget Cuts avait une démo sur Steam, et qu'elle était jouable sur l'Oculus (avec config 360°)
Et le jeu n'a pas volé sa réputation de titre complètement pété, qui va bien humilier la concurrence quand il va sortir. Le système de déplacement est affolant de simplicité, à se demander pourquoi il n'est pas pompé par 90% de la production actuelle. Le gameplay est ultra malin, avec un roomscale vraiment nécessaire. Et cette ambiance putain...on se croirait dans un remix de Portal.

Le jeu complet ne devrait plus tarder de mémoire non?

----------


## nodulle

Quoi tu l'avais pas encore essayé ?  ::o:  La démo faisait partie des tout premiers truc à essayer lorsque les casques sont sorties. Et effectivement la sortie du jeu final est pour très bientôt !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je ne l'ai toujours pas testé  ::P:  Faudrait que je choppe la démo et dire que HTC Vive en faisait la promo à l'époque lors de sa sortie.

----------


## Shamanix

> Je reviens sur la durée de vie de A-Tech Cybernetic, j'ai finit l'EA en 2h. Pour le moment, seuls 2 chapitres sont terminés et jouables. J'ai discuté avec les dévs, et il y aura au moins 9 chapitres. Tu ajoutes à ça, le mode horde. Vu comme ça, la durée de vie est plutôt assez importante mais à faire confirmer quand les 9 chapitres seront dispo.


Cool du coup ! Merci.

Sinon je vient de découvrir "Mare", une exclu Oculus qui a l'air sympa (tres bon trailer en tous cas):

----------


## nodulle

> Je ne l'ai toujours pas testé  Faudrait que je choppe la démo et dire que HTC Vive en faisait la promo à l'époque lors de sa sortie.


 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:   :Carton: 


Je suis outré. Il va falloir me corriger cet affront !  :Tap:

----------


## Shamanix

Bon, j'ai test vite fait la MAJ de Lone Echo, verdict: Les doublages Français ont l'air franchement bons, en revanche l'optimisation est toujours aussi laborieuse.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai également testé *Mass Exodus* (mais en solo, histoire de voir les mécaniques) et bah putain, l'ambiance est clairement là. Pour rappel, c'est un jeu au gameplay asymétrique. En gros, c'est une adaptation de *Hidden in plain Sight*

Un joueur avec le casque doit empecher de 1 a 4 robots renégats de foutre la merde dans son usine, au milieu de centaines de bots. Les joueurs doivent donc agir comme des bots, tout en accomplissant leurs objectifs. Le superviseur (un énorme visage flottant avec les mains et des phares de Golf GTI à la place des yeux) doit les trouver, et il dispose de plusieurs pouvoirs à usage unique.

En tant que superviseur, on a donc en face de soi une petite maquette (l'échelle du truc est merveilleuse) avec plein de robots, et on les attrape un par un quand on pense avoir identifié ses potes. A voir si le gameplay arrive à se diversifier, mais techniquement, le jeu est vraiment sympa et le concept promet de sacrés bon moments.

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, la béta fermée de Sprint Vector va commencer ce WE. Il est encore possible de s'inscrire.
Le multi sera ouvert ce WE et le suivant de 19h à 21h, et ça sera jouable en solo le reste du temps.

----------


## Vogel

J'ai essayé pour la première fois Echo Arena hier soir (ou plutot ce matin très tot)... Et ben c'est pas de la tarte ce truc ! 1h30 plus tard j’étais encore incapable d'envoyer le disque dans le but adverse... par contre j'ai refait mes murs en placo   ::|:  et repeint en blanc mes oculus touch (pour info mes murs sont blancs...)

----------


## Rodwin

> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, la béta fermée de Sprint Vector va commencer ce WE. Il est encore possible de s'inscrire. Le multi sera ouvert ce WE et le suivant de 19h à 21h, et ça sera jouable en solo le reste du temps.


  Merci pour l'info.

----------


## Carpette

Mail reçu de la part des devs de Rec Room  ::lol:: 




> Bittersweet news: We've managed to build a machine here in the office where we're getting the same error. So that's a great step towards finding the solution, but we haven't found it yet. We just managed to reproduce it today for the first time. But we're still working on it!


Je vais peut être enfin pouvoir y rejouer sous peu <ô/ \ô>

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, bah je suis pris pour la Beta de Sprint Vector qui démarre dès aujourd'hui jusqu'à Dimanche.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Bon, bah je suis pris pour la Beta de Sprint Vector qui démarre dès aujourd'hui jusqu'à Dimanche.


tout pareil, *2,8go* à installer
c'est jusqu'à dim 20h00 heure US pacifique
et donc lundi 9h00 du mat pour nous

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

ya aussi *From Other Suns* qui est jouable gratis tout ce weekend !
pour ceux qui ne l'ont tjr pas, faut pas hésiter !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon en même pas 30 min de jeu, je suis déjà crevé et surtout j'ai mal aux bras.  ::):  Et le jeu exploite vraiment bien les controlleurs que se soit pour sprinter, sauter, grimper, drifter ou encore voler. La Beta propose 2 tracés et plusieurs tutoriaux.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Contagion VR, un jeu à surveiller de près. Une démo est dispo sur Steam.

----------


## 564.3

*Sprint Vector*




> Bon en même pas 30 min de jeu, je suis déjà crevé et surtout j'ai mal aux bras.  Et le jeu exploite vraiment bien les controlleurs que se soit pour sprinter, sauter, grimper, drifter ou encore voler. La Beta propose 2 tracés et plusieurs tutoriaux.


J'ai testé aujourd'hui, il y avait 3 circuits avec bots et 2 de challenge. Le 2e challenge est bien velu…

Le gameplay est très cool en tout cas, et le contenu promet. Une sorte de mélange entre Climbey (pour le gameplay), To the Top (pour l'aspect parcours speed), et Mario Kart (pour la course multi avec items).
C'est un peu complexe au premier abord, faut pas mal de temps de jeu pour commencer à gérer correctement toutes les mécaniques de gameplay. Du coup pour l'instant je ne fais pas gaffe aux bonus que je ramasse et balance n'importe comment.

Par contre j'ai essayé de jouer en multi pendant la période prévue, et je n'arrivais pas à me connecter aux serveurs (européens, bien pensé à sélectionner).
Visiblement d'autres y arrivaient. J'ai capturé du trafic réseau (surtout du HTTPS, et un peu d'UDP, vers AWS), regardé des logs, et je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait poser problème… Je compte re-tester demain, sinon je ferais un rapport de bug.


*Beat Saber*

Dans les autres jeux qui font envie, il y a Beat Saber qui fait le buzz (sur twitter) avec une petite vidéo démo (le dev l'a mis sur YouTube, mieux pour le forum). Il y a aussi des murs a éviter notamment, dans les mécanismes qu'on ne voit pas ici.
Normalement ça devrait sortir Q1 2018, le dev espère fin février. Ce n'est pas encore visible/_wishlistable_ sur Steam.
Je crains surtout que le nombre de pistes soit assez limité, mais si c'est de la qualité ça ne me gène pas  ::wub:: .
Edit: dans le thread twitter il indique qu'ils comptent faire un éditeur de niveaux associé à du streaming YouTube pour l'audio, mais pas pour la sortie initiale. En espérant que ça soit moins foutraque que SoundBoxing, qu'on puisse le faire à tête reposée.


Il y a aussi un article sur RoadToVR.
Edit: pour l'effet de zoom au moment où ça passe à fond wubwub, c'est évidemment pour la vidéo et pas dans le casque.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester le multi de Sprint Vector. J'ai zappé la plage horaire.  ::sad::  Mais ouais, il y a trop de choses à assimiler.

J'ai testé la démo de Contagion VR, elle est courte mais son potentiel est énorme. J'ai été très séduit par Arizona Sunshine de par l'aspect survival, le fait de fouiller et ramasser un max d'item. Mais là avec Contagion VR, ça va bien plus loin. J'ai l'impression de jouer à Resident Evil 7 (sans les truc tordu qui surprend). 
On a un sac à dos pour gérer notre inventaire même si placer une hache la dedans n'est pas cohérent  ::P:  Le holster est suffisamment complet pour stocker 2 pistolets, les munitions, une lampe torche (qui peut etre allumée), une arme à 2 mains. EN fait, c'est pareil qu'OnWard.

Les combats au corps à corps sont bien sympa mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse trancher les membres sauf la tête. Par contre, taper sur du zombie avec un balai ou une guitar est inutile, ce dernier se brise immédiatement  ::sad::  Ce n'est vraiment pas top. 

Sinon, le jeu me paraît trop gourmand pour ce qu'il affiche bien qu'il soit visuellement au dessus d'Arizona Sunshine.

----------


## fwoueddd

Salut.
J'arrive très nettement après la bataille mais je reviens sur vos discussions jeux de bagnoles.
Je trouve Pcar assez affreux et iracing trop cher aussi (même si occasionnellement, j'y retourne).

Par contre, entre les deux mais qui balance un peu plus du coté iracing, et maintenant dispo en vr (le comment ça marche ici, avec explications pour activer le supersampling), je vous conseille Raceroom racing. Pour y avoir passé pas mal de temps sur DK2 puis sur CV1, c'est visuellement très correct, c'est du F2P pas cher (en période de solde, le premium pack qui contient 100% du contenu coute moins de 50 euros il me semble) et c'est génial au volant en étant tout à fait jouable au pad (tout le contraire de pcar quoi).

En plus, y'a des voitures fantastiques si vous aimez les oldies (du genre ce pack là). Les séries DTM 1992 ou la série Group5 en VR, c'est assez fou.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

As-tu testé le 1er Project CARS ou le 2e ?
La VR est catastrophique sur le 1er. Trop gourmand et le rendu est loin d'être assez propre pour que se soit plaisant. Alors que le second est optimisé dès le départ pour la VR que tu peux même te permettre de pousser le super sampling jusqu'à x3 pour un rendu top moumoute tout en ayant un framerate élevé.

----------


## fwoueddd

J'ai testé le premier uniquement que j'ai financé. 
J'ai un problème avec sa gestion des volants et des pads finalement plus qu'avec son rendu ou ses performances, du coup, j'ai aucune raison d'aller prendre la suite alors que le marché est largement fourni en très bons jeux du genre (et mon pc aussi, j'ai quand même le premier, Dirt Rally, Raceroom complet, Iracing, rfactor 2 et assetto, je pense que ça suffira :D ).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai testé le premier uniquement que j'ai financé. 
> J'ai un problème avec sa gestion des volants et des pads finalement plus qu'avec son rendu ou ses performances, du coup, j'ai aucune raison d'aller prendre la suite alors que le marché (et mon pc) est largement fourni en très bons jeux du genre.


Ah ben pareil, j'ai testé la NES chez un pote quand j'avais 12 ans, pouahhhh, que c'était mauvais, du coup, aucune raison d'acheter la Switch aujourd'hui  ::trollface:: 

Plus sérieusement, il y a une démo de Project Cars 2 sur Steam, ca te donnera une bonne occasion de voir le gouffre technique énorme qui le sépare du premier volet.

----------


## fwoueddd

Ouais j'ai édité pour préciser que j'ai largement de quoi faire. (Et j'ai effectivement aucune raison d'acheter la Switch non plus)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vox Machinae, un Mech Warrior like exploitant les motions controlleurs pour piloter son Mech. A surveiller de près !!!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Vox Machinae, un Mech Warrior like exploitant les motions controlleurs pour piloter son Mech. A surveiller de près !!!


Rah, ca peut être class ca (en espérant qu'il y ait assez de monde dessus, vu que le jeu a l'air multi)

Sinon, des retours sur Megaton Rainfall ? Il est en promo sur Humble Bundle (avec Gorn) et le trailer donne sacrément envie...Bien original dans le gameplay pour le coup.

----------


## Nibher

J'ai un gros problème technique avec mon oculus rift. Je n'ose plus m'en servir depuis que ma fille a passé 10 minutes sur le bidule Disney, parce que depuis j'ai découvert qu'elle avait des poux  ::ninja::

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> ...des retours sur Megaton Rainfall ? Il est en promo sur Humble Bundle (avec Gorn) et le trailer donne sacrément envie...Bien original dans le gameplay pour le coup.



ATTENTION! 

*Megaton Rainfall* actuellement vendu sur PC, n'est pas en *VR*!!
c'est une exclu limité PSVR
donc la *VR* est remise à + tard sur *PC*
et rien ne dit pour l'instant, que ce sera une MàJ gratuite 
ou 2 versions vendues séparément, genre SUPER*HOT*

----------


## Couillu

PAN PAN ! Drapal ici, j'ai résolu mes problèmes de surchauffe de PC, je peux ressortir mon HTC Vive !

Alors ça joue à quoi par ici ? Mon ordi commence un peu à dater donc je doute que je puisse sortir du gros genre Fallout 4 mais je suis preneur d'idées. Pour le moment je fais pas mal de Containment Initiative et VR the diner duo qui ont tous les deux un mode coop local.

Et hier j'ai découvert Soundboxing sur Falling Away From Me de KoRn. Une petite tuerie ! Par contre c'est pas easy de trouver des morceaux avec des challenges déjà créés.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Si tu veux de l'asymétrique, tu peux regarder *Mass Exodus* (2 à 5 joueurs)

----------


## nodulle

Je viens de finir Lone Echo et put*in cette claque !  ::wub::  Surement l'un des meilleurs jeu VR.
Tout est parfait, les graphismes sont beau, c'est net, c'est propre. Le système de déplacement génial, j'ai pris un malsain plaisir à me déplacer trèèès lentement dans l'espace par petit coup des thrusters de poignet. Juste un petit coup pour donner une pichenette d'impulsion et me laisser dériver dans les coursives tout en me tournant pour observer le moindre recoin. Mais quel pied !  :Bave: 

Et je ne m'attendais vraiment pas à cette deuxième partie du jeu dont j'ai pris un plaisir fou à découvrir. J'ai trop envie de me refaire un run pour trouver toutes les espèces de sondes et parcourir le moindre recoin.  ::wub:: 

Si vous hésitez, n'hésitez plus : foncez. Ce jeu est une perle. Au pire dans l'espace personne ne vous entendra crier votre mécontentement !  ::trollface::

----------


## Elglon

> Je viens de finir Lone Echo et put*in cette claque !  Surement l'un des meilleurs jeu VR.
> Tout est parfait, les graphismes sont beau, c'est net, c'est propre. Le système de déplacement génial, j'ai pris un malsain plaisir à me déplacer trèèès lentement dans l'espace par petit coup des thrusters de poignet. Juste un petit coup pour donner une pichenette d'impulsion et me laisser dériver dans les coursives tout en me tournant pour observer le moindre recoin. Mais quel pied ! 
> 
> Et je ne m'attendais vraiment pas à cette deuxième partie du jeu dont j'ai pris un plaisir fou à découvrir. J'ai trop envie de me refaire un run pour trouver toutes les espèces de sondes et parcourir le moindre recoin. 
> 
> Si vous hésitez, n'hésitez plus : foncez. Ce jeu est une perle. Au pire dans l'espace personne ne vous entendra crier votre mécontentement !


Il faut aussi pointer le fait que le level design du jeu est fait de manière très intelligente, pour donner au joueur cette sensation de liberté en apesanteur sans pour autant le perdre dans ses repères ou lui filer la gerbe. Si t'essaies Mission ISS par exemple, t'as très vite fait de perdre tout repère dans l'ISS, ce qui peut provoquer un malaise, en plus de rendre le jeu pénible (on est toujours "perdu" alors que c'est minuscule). Tandis que dans Lone Echo, la station entière est conçue avec un sens de gravité, tout en disposant de point d’intérêt (tiroir, console, objets etc) placé en haut/bas. Resultat, tu vas dans une aile, et t'es capable de revenir en arrière sans problème. 
Et pour couronner le tout, c'est que le sens de la station coïncide avec le plan des anneaux de la planète, qui donnent ainsi un repère de sol absolu quand tu sors dans l'espace. Et le détail qui tue : le soleil est placé à une latitude par rapport à ce plan qui ressemble à ce qu'on a sur terre. 
Résultat on peut faire quasiment tout le jeu sans avoir à gérer le roulis (qui il me semble n'est même pas configuré par défaut). Bref un chef-d'oeuvre d'astuce de ce coté là, on sent que les devs ne se sont pas contenter d'appliquer la VR à un jeu, mais ont vraiment réfléchit le jeu entier pour la VR.

Et perso, mon petit plaisir, c'est de donner une légère impulsion à un objet dans le vide spatiale, et essayer de le rattraper en mode Kerbal Space Program en gérant l'inertie. Je conseille aussi de faire l'exploration de l’astéroïde sont les extracteurs sont en panne.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Rapport a Lone Echo, je me demande si je me suis paumé ou si le jeu bug, mais je n'arrive plus à avancer. J'ai fait deux missions dans l'espace 

Spoiler Alert! 


 J'ai tenté d'aller voir l'anomalie, puis retour arrière, ensuite, j'ai trouvé le conteneur radioactif, et j'ai remis l'énergie dans la zone de minage. Puis j'ai choisi un objectif près de la station, je suis rentré, la gonzesse m'a accueilli mais je n'ai plus d'objectifs maintenant, la gonzesse ne me parle plus, et je ne peux plus sortir de la station...

----------


## Elglon

> Rapport a Lone Echo, je me demande si je me suis paumé ou si le jeu bug, mais je n'arrive plus à avancer. J'ai fait deux missions dans l'espace 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  J'ai tenté d'aller voir l'anomalie, puis retour arrière, ensuite, j'ai trouvé le conteneur radioactif, et j'ai remis l'énergie dans la zone de minage. Puis j'ai choisi un objectif près de la station, je suis rentré, la gonzesse m'a accueilli mais je n'ai plus d'objectifs maintenant, la gonzesse ne me parle plus, et je ne peux plus sortir de la station...




Spoiler Alert! 



C'est pas la chaîne de découpage à aller voir ? (le long tunnel avec les lasers qui découpent les bloc de minerais, à l'avant de la station, et qui est en rade) C'est bizarre que tu ne puisse pas sortir par contre.

----------


## nodulle

J'ai eu un bug moi aussi, mais d'un autre genre :

Spoiler Alert! 


 la première fois que je suis sorti de la station pour rejoindre le Fury et aller à la rencontre de l'anomalie, il a fallu lancer un test de diagnostique sur le vaisseau. Sauf que le test n'a jamais voulu se lancer, ça restait bloqué à 0%... J'ai essayé de fermer le jeu et de le relancer ça n'a rien changé. J'étais à deux doigts de recommencer au début quand je me suis dis perdu pour perdu, autant tenter de rejoindre un autre Fury près de la zone où sont entreposé les caisses et là miracle : ça a déclenché la mission sur place. Par contre je suppose qu'il y avait une mission de déclenché après avoir tenté de rejoindre l’anomalie disant d'aller sur chaque site, sauf que chez moi elle ne s'est jamais déclenché...

----------


## Sorkar

Vous avez test la démo de Contagion VR ?

En free locomotion, dans "l'espace de menu" le déplacement fonctionne mais impossible de tourner, et une fois la partie lancée, plus rien ! Plus de déplacement et toujours pas de rotation, j'ai rien trouvé sur le sujet quelqu'un a été confronté a ca ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Vous avez test la démo de Contagion VR ?
> 
> En free locomotion, dans "l'espace de menu" le déplacement fonctionne mais impossible de tourner, et une fois la partie lancée, plus rien ! Plus de déplacement et toujours pas de rotation, j'ai rien trouvé sur le sujet quelqu'un a été confronté a ca ?


J'ai fait la démo et le free locomotion fonctionne. Par contre, à certains moment clé de la démo, tu ne peux pas déplacer pendant quelques secondes (donc, au tout début puis un peu plus tard). Le développeur est au courant de ce problème mais pas sur qu'il le corrigera sur la démo.

Pour info, je joue avec un HTC Vive.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

12 mois d'exclu _(soit-disante?)_ PSVR se finissant donc aujourd'hui...
verra t on une annonce d'une version de Resident Evil 7 sur *PC VR* ???
(dans les heures, le jours, les semaines qui viennent)
le suspense est à son comble  :Bave:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Si annonce, il y a. Le jeu a intéret à gérer les motions controller et le free locomotion. Si c'est pour y jouer au pad, c'ay nul !

----------


## nodulle

J'ai testé vite fait Contagion VR à l'instant et qu'est-ce qu'il rame bordel !  ::o:  Quand j'ai allumé la TV c'était encore pire avec la video... J'ai arrêté à ce moment.  ::sad:: 
J'ai pourtant mis les graphismes au minimum. Mais à part ça il est plutôt joli et ça donne envie de voir la suite.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai testé vite fait Contagion VR à l'instant et qu'est-ce qu'il rame bordel !  Quand j'ai allumé la TV c'était encore pire avec la video... J'ai arrêté à ce moment. 
> J'ai pourtant mis les graphismes au minimum. Mais à part ça il est plutôt joli et ça donne envie de voir la suite.


Chez moi, le jeu était fluide sauf dans le Menu principal où j'avais quelques ralentissements.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai aussi pas mal de reprojection et quelques pertes de frames par moment (CPU à fond, i5 4590). J'ai fait un bug report sur le forum et un dev a dit qu'il referait une passe sur l'optimisation avant le prochain patch. En attendant il recommande de mettre le super sampling du compositeur SteamVR à 0.6, mais pour moi ça n'a pas changé grand chose.

Pour les phases où on ne peut pas bouger, c'est qu'on doit regarder avec insistance quelque chose dans la scène. Il y a une sorte de timer qui apparait. C'est assez naze, ils vont sans revoir ça vu que beaucoup de monde s'en plaint (je croyais aussi à un bug dans l'entrée de l'appart…).
En plus de l'optimisation, le système de controle et d'inventaire est à améliorer, les interactions avec le décors pas super satisfaisantes. Mais on s'y fait.

En tous cas j'aime bien l'ambiance, pour ce qu'on en voit. Faut espérer que ça ne finisse pas en shooter à couloirs des familles.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

La démo de Contagion VR est disponible en coop?

----------


## Couillu

> Si tu veux de l'asymétrique, tu peux regarder *Mass Exodus* (2 à 5 joueurs)


Ah yes j'ai testé la démo c'est assez sympas ! Je savais pas qu'on pouvait aller jusqu'à 5 joueurs par contre, du coup il faut 4 pc ?




> Je viens de finir Lone Echo et put*in cette claque !  Surement l'un des meilleurs jeu VR.
> Tout est parfait, les graphismes sont beau, c'est net, c'est propre. Le système de déplacement génial, j'ai pris un malsain plaisir à me déplacer trèèès lentement dans l'espace par petit coup des thrusters de poignet. Juste un petit coup pour donner une pichenette d'impulsion et me laisser dériver dans les coursives tout en me tournant pour observer le moindre recoin. Mais quel pied ! 
> 
> Et je ne m'attendais vraiment pas à cette deuxième partie du jeu dont j'ai pris un plaisir fou à découvrir. J'ai trop envie de me refaire un run pour trouver toutes les espèces de sondes et parcourir le moindre recoin. 
> 
> Si vous hésitez, n'hésitez plus : foncez. Ce jeu est une perle. Au pire dans l'espace personne ne vous entendra crier votre mécontentement !


Damned il n'est que sur Occulus, et je peux pas l'émuler, le logiciel occulus me dit que j'ai pas la bonne CG ou le bon CPU plutot je sais plus...  ::(:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ah yes j'ai testé la démo c'est assez sympas ! Je savais pas qu'on pouvait aller jusqu'à 5 joueurs par contre, du coup il faut 4 pc ?


Nop, 4 manettes ou 3 manettes + 1 clavier, et les rogues jouent en Ecran splitté.

En plus simple et coop, tu as aussi *Black Hat Cooperative* avec un joueur VR dans un labyrinthe et un joueur sur le PC qui a le plan et qui voit les ennemis, les pièges cachés...Tu peux jouer en mode easy en te parlant, ou l'opérateur sur PC peut communiquer uniquement avec le clavier.

----------


## Couillu

Oh top top top l'écran splitté ! Il faut juste que je change la lampe de mon vidéo proj et ça sera parfait !

Je viens de mater une vidéo de Black Hat Cooperative et ça a l'air bien bien fun effectivement ! :D Merci pour les conseils

----------


## SeigneurMorgoth

Est-ce que quelqu'un avec un WMR a réussi a faire fonctionner le mod VR d'un Dirt ? 4 ou Rally. La vr n étant pas native sur les dirt, le faire fonctionner ne coulerais pas de source.

Question plus tendencieuse, le mother mod non officiel de Alien Isolation fonctionne t'il sur WMR sur un malentendu ? Si oui comment le lance t'on ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Dirt Rally marche nativement en VR sur un Oculus Rift via steam, donc ca doit être pareil sur un WMR à mon sens.

----------


## 564.3

> Dirt Rally marche nativement en VR sur un Oculus Rift via steam, donc ca doit être pareil sur un WMR à mon sens.


Ils utilisent le SDK Oculus même sur Steam, faut installer ReVive.

----------


## SeigneurMorgoth

Oui je viens de trouver grâce a un tuto sur steamcommunity.

Il faut effectivement installer l'appstore d'occulus, ce qui permettra d'installer revive, ensuite il faut configurer l'exe du jeu de son choix avec revive et lancer le jeu normalement (en rapide).
Cela ouvre du coup un dome steam (celui qui apparais quand le steamvr met du temps à se lancer), dans lequel on aura un écran mod cinema du jeu.

Cela permet de jouer a Dirt en VR (quand on est en course uniquement). Et ce qui est génial, énorme cerise sur le gateau, c'est que du coup le mod mother vr de Alien Isolation fonctionne. Je vai prendre un pied de malade.
Et je viens de comprendre que je vai pouvoir enfin aussi acheter et jouer a Lone Echo exclu Oculus.

Euh........je suis aux anges

----------


## Truf

Attention quand même, Alien c'est le seul jeu qui m'a filé la gerbe en VR, et en moins de 5 minutes.... C'est clairement pas optimisé... ce serait bien qu'il s'en occupent sérieusement d'ailleurs (je sais pas si c'est prévu)

----------


## SeigneurMorgoth

Ah ?

En fait je venais de tester Dirt Rally, j'ai eut eut un peu de mal justement, alors quand je suis passé sur Alien Isolation, j'ai trouvé cela plus tolérable en comparaison (malgré le fait de jouer assis avec déplacement a la manette).
On verra bien a la longue. Mais je pense que je vai gerber plus souvent à cause du xenomorphe que du motion sickness.

----------


## Truf

Tant mieux alors, perso j'avais pas du tout apprecié l'experience... 
Il est si bon ce jeu, c'est que j'aiemerais tellement le faire en VR....  ::sad::

----------


## Couillu

Alien Isolation en VR c'est mort. Déjà que je me suis chié dessus quand j'ai testé sans VR alors même que j'avais pas encore rencontré de Xenomorphe, c'est pas la peine que je teste en VR ^^

----------


## Kazemaho

> Oui je viens de trouver grâce a un tuto sur steamcommunity.
> 
> Il faut effectivement installer l'appstore d'occulus, ce qui permettra d'installer revive, ensuite il faut configurer l'exe du jeu de son choix avec revive et lancer le jeu normalement (en rapide).
> Cela ouvre du coup un dome steam (celui qui apparais quand le steamvr met du temps à se lancer), dans lequel on aura un écran mod cinema du jeu.
> 
> Cela permet de jouer a Dirt en VR (quand on est en course uniquement). Et ce qui est génial, énorme cerise sur le gateau, c'est que du coup le mod mother vr de Alien Isolation fonctionne. Je vai prendre un pied de malade.
> Et je viens de comprendre que je vai pouvoir enfin aussi acheter et jouer a Lone Echo exclu Oculus.
> 
> Euh........je suis aux anges


Tu partages le lien du tuto?  ::):

----------


## Couillu

D'ailleurs, je suis un peu perdu au niveau matos informatique dernièrement, quel CPU est conseillé pour le Vive ET compatible Oculus pour installer reVive ? Ca va me couter un bras si j'upgrade ? j'ai un Phenom II actuellement et il commence à dater ...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En CPU, que se soit pour le Vive ou le Rift, c'est conseillé d'avoir un Intel Core i5 4580 ou équivalent. J'ai un i7 930, et ça tourne bien. Le plus important étant le GPU où il faut au minimum une GTX 970. Pour être plus confortable dans les jeux à venir ou dans les jeux actuels (usage du super sampling), alors il faut s'orienter vers une GTX 1070 et gamme supérieur.

----------


## SeigneurMorgoth

Je n'ai pas retrouvé sur steamcomunity, mais voici le même tuto en français, posté par "Touno71" sur Hardware.fr

Le tuto forum était dans le but de pouvoir grâce a "revive" de jouer à DIRT en VR avec un WMR, mais cela marche aussi pour Alien Isolation en VR, donc je pense qu'il va servir a jouer a plein de jeux VR de steam qui ne sont "calibré" que pour Oculus et qui ne marchent pas avec windows mixed reality (y compris les mod vr non officiel qui seraient développé autour de l'oculus). Parce que j'ai acheté et donc constaté DIRT, mais sur les forum steam, de nombreux joueurs on eut le même problème avec d'autres jeux non nativement VR : tu lance, ça se lance en normal, tu va dans steamvr, tu lance, cela ne se lance qu'en "mode cinema". Visiblement a chaque fois la solution c'est bien le logiciel "revive".

Le deuxième lien est une vidéo complémentaire et complètement connexe qui explique en installant l'oculus store + revive comment jouer aux jeux de l'oculus store sur WMR via steamVR.

Donc je conseille de suivre la video d'abord, qui vous permetra d'intégrer à steamvr votre "nouveau" catalogue de jeu "oculus store". Puis une fois fait, de suivre les petite étape du tuto DIRT (en sautant celles que vos avez déjà fait avec la video) pour faire fonctionner les jeux steam cette fois, mais qui ne sont compatible que Oculus et pour lesquels vous auriez des problèmes.






> Bon alors ça y est j'ai réussi. 
> Voilà la marche à suivre: 
> Tout d'abord il faut installer cette version de revive : 
> https://github.com/LibreVR/Revive/releases/tag/1.1.12 
> Ensuite une fois installé il faut lancer Steam VR et sur le moniteur normal aller en bas à droite sur la barre des tâches, dérouler la flèche et il y a une icône revive. 
> Cliquer avec bouton droit de la souris et faire "patch..." 
> Aller chercher le fichier "drt.exe" dans le répertoire d'installation de Dirt Rally et faire ok. 
> Une fois cela fait éteindre Steam VR. 
> Dans la fenêtre Steam à gauche dans la colonne de bibliothèque de jeux aller à Dirt Rally et cliquer droit, faire propriété. 
> ...


Vidéo sur youtube :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpocw06zfLs&t=297s

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

du gameplay pour *ARK Park VR* :




c'est bien ce que j'avais peur, encore un enième wave shooter  :Facepalm:  
mais là apparemment sans aucune ambition , on s'emmerde ferme  ::zzz:: 
si c'est tout comme ça, ça sera sans moi...

----------


## fwoueddd

Est ce que vous auriez des conseils si on veut se bastonner un peu avec des armes blanches de façon un peu tactique?
J'avais bien envie de partir sur Gorn, mais j'ai eu des comptes rendus plutôt négatifs, qu'en pensez vous?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Est ce que vous auriez des conseils si on veut se bastonner un peu avec des armes blanches de façon un peu tactique?
> J'avais bien envie de partir sur Gorn, mais j'ai eu des comptes rendus plutôt négatifs, qu'en pensez vous?


Ah c'est marrant Gorn semble un must have partout où j'en entends parler. Il permet même de jouer avec un pote qui a une manette en local.

Sinon, tu as *Fruit Ninja VR*, des fois c'est tactique, il faut couper des bananes glacées qui te font rentrer en Bullet time !!! (mais blague à part, c'est un super jeu)

----------


## jujupatate

GORN c'est génial, achayte!!!

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

la *VR* tjr d'actualité dans *Star Citizen* / *Squadron 42*

Chris Roberts _himself_ l'a confirmé dans le dernier "Reverse The Verse" du 26/01/2018





_(bon, impossible de caler la vidéo vers 26 minutes, là où il parle de VR)_

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tu as Sairento VR et Tales or Glory

----------


## 564.3

> Est ce que vous auriez des conseils si on veut se bastonner un peu avec des armes blanches de façon un peu tactique?
> J'avais bien envie de partir sur Gorn, mais j'ai eu des comptes rendus plutôt négatifs, qu'en pensez vous?


Je n'ai pas vu de bonne "simulation" d'escrime, c'est compliqué en VR: espace restreint et locomotion artificielle trop mécanique, pas de contact physique/parade satisfaisant.
La plupart des jeux essayent surtout d'éviter les abus du genre "touillage dans le bide" en n'enregistrant que les grosses volées, et en désactivant temporairement l'arme ou la décalant plus ou moins abusivement.

*Gorn* gère ça en rendant les armes élastiques. Il y en a qui ne supportent pas, mais fondamentalement ça ne change pas grand chose. Disons qu'au moins on a toujours le manche dans la manette, on ne se demande pas si l'arme est encore là.
La locomotion par défaut est du style "agripper l'air" qui marche plutôt bien. En tous cas ici je trouve ça plus satisfaisant que se diriger à la "télécommande".
Par contre les adversaires sont très foutraques, ils bougent surtout selon des règles physiques. D'un coté ça participe à l'aspect marrant et cohérent (ils trébuchent sur ce qui traine, etc), de l'autre ils n'ont pas de séquences de déplacement/attaque très motivantes. Les devs ont tenté de donner des styles et des "chorégraphies" à des champions, mais ça reste du même tonneau.
Il y a quand même du challenge intéressant selon le contexte, les contraintes d'armes ou autre. Pour du pur combat à l'arme blanche, ça reste mon favori.

À l'opposé il y a des jeux qui tentent de faire des combats plutôt chorégraphiques.
Le principe est du genre: adversaire avec une posture de défense invulnérable, puis mouvement/attaque avec une ouverture précise. Du coup faut réagir vite pour frapper au bon endroit (sans se prendre de coups). Le reste du temps on les titille ou on attend qu'ils déclenchent une séquence. Leur envoyer une volée dans le pif ne fera que des étincelles.
En général ce n'est pas à ce point, sinon c'est difficile à accepter et les joueurs se plaignent. L'apprentissage peut être frustrant aussi. Du coup ça fini quand même en enchainement de volées comme un bourrin dans un point faible permanent (dans la limite de ses capacités IRL).
Dans le genre je vois surtout des RPGs, comme *Vanishing Realms* ou *Karnage Chronicle*. Mais ça a tendance à être basique et répétitif.
Idéalement je préfèrerais que les adversaires soient plus dynamiques/mobiles, mais ce n'est pas facile à gérer selon l'environnement, et ça pousse le joueur à faire une petite attaque plongé dans le mur IRL.

Pour *Sairento VR* le challenge est plutôt les déplacements artificiels pour arriver au corps à corps sans se faire shooter, ensuite c'est du finish au bourrinage. Mais c'est très cool quand même, ils assurent bien sur les feedbacks. Et à la limite il vaut mieux que ça soit vite plié, ça évite pas mal de problèmes.

Globalement, il y a moyen de largement améliorer la recette dans plusieurs styles. Il manque surtout un gros boulot coté IA, du réglage ou des idées qu'on n'a pas vu.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hop, patch pour Doom VFR :




> A new patch for DOOM VFR will be deployed on January 30 for PC. Here are the patch notes.
> 
> Added Windows Mixed Reality headset support
> Added Smooth Locomotion control option
> Added Smooth Locomotion movement speed options
> Added Weapon Pitch option to adjust angle of weapon on controller
> Added option for Jump while using VR controllers with Smooth Movement on
> Added toggle for Dash when smooth movement is on
> Added Jump to Gamepad controller scheme
> ...


Du coup, je vais le relancer rien que pour le smooth locomotion. Le jeu de base était déjà plutôt nerveux mais gâché par le système de téléportation.

----------


## fwoueddd

Du coup pour Gorn, j'avais deux avis "contre" dans le sens ou ils ont trouvé ça extrêmement répétitif, et deux avis "pour" ici même, et pour trancher, je l'ai pris.

Et je m'éclate pas mal pour l'instant, et en plus ça fait session de sport. J'aime beaucoup, c'est très con en étant intéressant.

J'en profite pour poser une petite question concernant Fallout4 VR : Propose-t'il le mode survival de fallout4 normal? Merci.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

oh oui je vais pouvoir enfin me faire doom vfr!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Hop, patch pour Doom VFR :
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup, je vais le relancer rien que pour le smooth locomotion. Le jeu de base était déjà plutôt nerveux mais gâché par le système de téléportation.


Le genre de patch qui prend une demi-journée chez n'importe quel dev indépendant en VR, mais pour Doom, il a fallu poirauter plusieurs semaines... (bon du coup, avec du bol, il sera en solde en Février sur Steam)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Du coup pour Gorn, j'avais deux avis "contre" dans le sens ou ils ont trouvé ça extrêmement répétitif, et deux avis "pour" ici même, et pour trancher, je l'ai pris.
> 
> Et je m'éclate pas mal pour l'instant, et en plus ça fait session de sport. J'aime beaucoup, c'est très con en étant intéressant.
> 
> J'en profite pour poser une petite question concernant Fallout4 VR : Propose-t'il le mode survival de fallout4 normal? Merci.


Fallout 4 VR ne contient que le jeu de base. Donc, si le mode Survival fait parti du contenu de base, il devrait y être. Tu le vois où en jeu (dans le jeu de base) pour que je te confirme ça en espérant que ça ne m'écrase pas ma progression actuelle.

----------


## fwoueddd

C'est un niveau de difficulté (qui est arrivé bien après la sortie du jeu).
Sinon, je viens de voir qu'il y a un mod qui permet d'integrer les DLC en corrigeant les bugs bloquants. Ca me tente de plus en plus (reste le frein de payer à nouveau plein tarif un jeu que j'ai déjà et pour lequel j'ai pris tous les DLC).

----------


## fwoueddd

Bon, la faiblesse aidant, je peux répondre. Il y a du survival. Après, pas sur que ça fasse bon ménage avec la VR vu les blocages de sauvegardes du mode.

----------


## wushu_calimero

Hello, y'a des jeux de "simu" à recommander ? Du train pour mon papounet, à du combat spatial nerveux en passant par du wipeout like ?

----------


## 564.3

> Du coup pour Gorn, j'avais deux avis "contre" dans le sens ou ils ont trouvé ça extrêmement répétitif, et deux avis "pour" ici même, et pour trancher, je l'ai pris.
> 
> Et je m'éclate pas mal pour l'instant, et en plus ça fait session de sport. J'aime beaucoup, c'est très con en étant intéressant.


Tant mieux si ça te plait, mais c'est forcément assez répétitif ce genre de jeux de combat en arène. Un autre avantage de *Gorn* c'est qu'ils ont une bonne équipe de dev sur le coup. Faut encore qu'ils trouvent un challenge après avoir tout débloqué, à part se la jouer à l'endurance en mode infini.

J'ai relancé Gladius pour vérifier si ce n'était pas recommandable. C'est très varié pour le genre, mais un peu bancal coté gameplay. Rien ne m'a spécialement marqué dans le système de combat, c'est ce qu'on voit un peu partout.

Un autre jeu que je n'ai pas cité, c'est Sword Master VR. Le premier à tenter du combat à l'arme blanche plus ou moins style simulation, qui a eu son heure de gloire au début de la VR. Mais le dev a arrêté de bosser dessus et il y a pas mal de défauts dans le concept. C'est bordélique des qu'on commence à avoir du monde autours, la tactique c'est de bouger en permanence et enchainer des volées comme un bourrin pour faire du ménage rapidos.
Dans mon souvenir le système de combat est un peu au dessus du lot, faudrait que je le relance.




> Hello, y'a des jeux de "simu" à recommander ? Du train pour mon papounet, à du combat spatial nerveux en passant par du wipeout like ?


Pour le train, il y a Derail Valley toujours en cours de dev. Mais la démo est déjà très sympa. Attention à la cinétose quand on y va trop à fond.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Hello, y'a des jeux de "simu" à recommander ? Du train pour mon papounet, à du combat spatial nerveux en passant par du wipeout like ?


En combat spatial (simu et/ou arcade), tu as :
- Elite: Dangerous, 
- EVERSPACE, 
- House of the Dying Sun,
- si le multi t'intéresse, tu as le très peu peuplé EVE: Valkyrie Warzone (mais il est cross plateforme et ne nécessite pas forcément un casque VR)

En simu d'avion de combat :
- VTOL VR
- DCS Worlds
- X-plane 11 (VR dispo en beta, me semble-t-il)

En Descent like (enfin un Descent like créé par les créateurs du genre), tu as :
- Overload,

En Wipeout/F-Zero like :
- Redout

----------


## Nibher

J'ajouterai UltraWings à cette liste.

----------


## hiouli

Il est sympa Redout en VR? ça rend bien?

----------


## jujupatate

> J'ajouterai UltraWings à cette liste.


Très sympa Ultrawings.  :;): 
Et ça plait beaucoup à mes filles aussi.

----------


## wiotts

Bonjour, des personnes ont essayé subnautica en VR? Je ne suis pas forcement un grand amateur de jeux de survie mais le côté exploration/stress sous-marine m'attire bien...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Bonjour, des personnes ont essayé subnautica en VR? Je ne suis pas forcement un grand amateur de jeux de survie mais le côté exploration/stress sous-marine m'attire bien...


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/95...1#post11476683

J'ai posé la question chez les foufous qui jouent en normal. J'ai testé le jeu en alpha, et j'avais eu un peu la gerbe (je faisais rarement de la VR assis au pad à l'époque)

Je vais retenter, et le jeu propose au pire un mode "free" où tu nas aucune contrainte de faim/fatigue/soif et tu peux construire ce que tu veux pour te balader.

----------


## Sorkar

J'ai répondu sur l'autre topic Zapp, mais par contre ouai, faut l'habitude de la VR pour Subnautica. Commencez par ce jeu pour expérimenter la VR et vous le regretterez. Perso plus aucune gerbe, faut s'y faire.

----------


## wiotts

Merci, j'avais regardé justement le sujet et je n'avais rien vu, je ne savais pas où poster, et on a demandé la même chose au même moment !

----------


## 564.3

Il y a eu pas mal de discussions à ce sujet sur Reddit au moment de la sortie de Subnautica v1.0, et les retours sont toujours aussi mitigés.
Les devs vont corriger des problèmes de la version VR "minimaliste" une fois qu'ils auront le temps, mais faut pas espérer une refonte totale (rien à ce sujet dans leur roadmap).

Référence d'un dev sur le forum du jeu



> We'll likely be doing some VR fixes after 1.0.


J'attends encore un peu avant de le relancer, parce que c'était pas super pratique la dernière fois que j'avais testé.

Edit: il parait qu'ils ont déjà corrigé des gros problèmes d'UI quand même



> At least we recently got the HUD working, now you can actually see your O2, health and hunger!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Il est sympa Redout en VR? ça rend bien?


Maintenant, le jeu rend super bien en VR. C'est très speed ! Mais à ces débuts, ce n'était pas encore ça.

----------


## Rodwin

> Edit: il parait qu'ils ont déjà corrigé des gros problèmes d'UI quand même


Super, c'est tout ce qui me manquait !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Dites, il y en a qui ont avancé sur *Serious Sam The Last Hope VR* ? On le fait en coop avec un pote (en normal), et chaque début de planète est un putain de calvaire. Tu commences à poil, avec des armes de merde. Ca s'est pas trop mal passé jusqu'à la planète ou on commence avec un FUCKING arc de chasse. Un arc. Dans Serious Sam. Alors non seulement, c'est blindé d'ennemis, mais en plus l'arc est calibé pour un Wand d'HTC, et avec un Oculus, impossible de viser correctement : je dois décaler la main qui bande la corde de 20cm vers le bas pour aligner mon tir.

Et on meurt en boucle sur ce niveau. y'a moyen de gruger ? ou d'avoir un arc à peu près fonctionnel?

----------


## Elglon

> En combat spatial (simu et/ou arcade), tu as :
> - Elite: Dangerous, 
> - EVERSPACE, 
> - House of the Dying Sun,
> - si le multi t'intéresse, tu as le très peu peuplé EVE: Valkyrie Warzone (mais il est cross plateforme et ne nécessite pas forcément un casque VR)
> 
> En simu d'avion de combat :
> - VTOL VR
> - DCS Worlds
> ...


Ajoutons aussi Warthunder et IL-2 Sturmovik (Battle of Stalingrad) dans les simu WWII (avec différent degrés de réalisme)
Pour Ultrawings, ils ont patché le jeu pour piloter entièrement avec les touchs, c'est assez sympa, mais moins confortable que VTOL, et surtout c'est très très arcade.

----------


## Carpette

Ils ont enfin trouvé un contournement pour le bug de Rec Room  ::love::   ::love::   ::lol:: 

Si vous refaites une soirée Rec Room, j'en suis !!

----------


## Kazemaho

Quel bug?

----------


## 564.3

*Serious Sam The Last Hope VR*




> Et on meurt en boucle sur ce niveau. y'a moyen de gruger ? ou d'avoir un arc à peu près fonctionnel?


Je n'y ai pas rejoué depuis longtemps et c'était encore en EA, mais l'arc était assez foireux comparé aux ténors du genre (avec le Vive aussi). Même en mode "2 mains" il faisait un peu n'imp, mais je m'y suis quand même fait.
Sinon c'est du shooter à séquence fixe, donc le principe c'est d'optimiser ce qu'on fait à chaque tentative. Je ne sais plus sur quel niveau je m'étais un peu cassé les dents, mais au bout d'un moment les monstres avaient à peine le temps de spawner que je les dézinguais.

*VTOL VR*

Le nouvel avion et l'éditeur de missions sont sortis !. J'ai un peu fait joujou avec le F/A, mais va falloir des tutos parce que je n'ai pas tout compris au nouveau matos. Sinon je crois qu'il y avait quelques présentations dans d'anciens devlogs.

*Subnautica*

J'ai réessayé, et j'ai eu de nouveaux bugs d'UI que je n'avais pas eu durant l'EA… va falloir que je creuse un peu à l'occase, parce que là c'est injouable et j'ai probablement un problème spécifique. Quand j'appuie sur "utiliser", j'ai des objets qui sont associés au curseur de la souris desktop que je ne vois pas en VR, et je ne peux plus faire grand chose. Ça se débloque avec 2 clics droits et fermer une fenêtre de debug/perf qui s'ouvre je ne sais pourquoi (aussi visible sur desktop uniquement).

Je crois que je vais un peu me faire la main hors VR surtout, histoire de vraiment profiter du jeu. Parce que je me vois mal lire tout le texte avec le PDA collé à la tronche. C'est lisible, mais fatiguant à cause du conflit de vergence/accommodation. Le genre de truc de base que tout le monde évite, mais ça demandait peut-être trop de boulot ici. Je suppose que ça fait partie des choses qu'ils corrigeront quand ils auront le temps.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Subnautica exploite-t-il les motions controller ?

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Subnautica exploite-t-il les motions controller ?


non, peutêtre un jour qd ils auront le temps....

----------


## 564.3

> Subnautica exploite-t-il les motions controller ?





> non, peutêtre un jour qd ils auront le temps....


Pour les bugs et autres problèmes de la version VR, c'est quand ils auront le temps.

Pour les motions controller, ce n'est pas prévu. C'est quand même énormément de boulot, surtout s'ils veulent bien le faire. Peut-être que ça apparaîtra un jour dans leur roadmap (ref: https://trello.com/b/KbugnSRJ/subnautica-roadmap)

La version VR est ultra minimaliste et ne gère pas grand chose actuellement, outre les problèmes d'ergonomie on peut passer à travers les murs, etc. Disons que c'est déjà bien que ça existe, et les plus motivés sont contents.
Pour ma part, j'ai arrêté le massacre et recommencé la campagne proprement en mode desktop. Je me referais peut-être une passe VR en touriste par la suite, ou s'ils font un gros patch.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tant qu'on y est dans les portages de jeux de survie desktop, les devs de The Forest n'ont pas oublié leur histoire de mode VR, et en reparleront bientôt. La release 1.0 est prévue pour fin avril.
C'est probable que ça sera du même tonneau (portage minimaliste), mais on aura peut-être une bonne surprise…
En tous cas c'est un jeu que j'ai acheté y a longtemps (pour y jouer sur desktop), je ferais un retours ici quand le mode VR sera dispo.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai craqué pour deux jeux que je surveillais, et c'est effectivement une bonne pioche.

Start Shelter

Pour ceux qui veulent un jeu de survie en combi spaciale conçu pour la VR, c'est par là que ça se passe. J'y ai joué un peu plus d'1h et c'est une bonne base (recherche, loot, craft, amélioration de sa base, etc). À voir sur la durée.
La locomotion est typique pour les jeux à la première personne dans l'espace (agripper et se projeter + propulseurs), le gameplay/UI marche bien et le design graphique est efficace.

Seul problème que j'ai remarqué : quelques rares moments avec de la reprojection, à cause d'un objet physique qui part en vrilles ou je ne sais quoi. Bon, j'ai un CPU min spec (i5 4590) et c'est de l'EA.


In Death

TL;DR: Rogue-_lite_ basé sur une mécanique de tir à l'arc. Viens juste de sortir en EA, mais les devs ont peaufiné la base. À voir sur la durée.

Je suis bien fan du design graphique et de l'ambiance en général. Le gameplay de l'arc fonctionne plutôt bien, même si je trouve que le comportement est un poil en deçà de QuiVR, par exemple. Le feedback visuel et sonore des impacts est très satisfaisant. Le comportement des ennemis est largement correct, surtout à coté du reste en VR.

La locomotion est un peu bizarre: il y a de la translation classique au sol mais plutôt lente (bien pour explorer ou ajuster son placement), du jet de "shard" (relativement rapide, portée courte) ou tir d'une flèche de téléportation (plus lent à exécuter, portée moyenne).
J'ai surtout utilisé le déplacement classique, du coup dans les cas où j'étais pris au corps à corps j'ai un peu eu tendance à paniquer (les monstres sont plus rapides).

Je suis arrivé à un boss sans trop de problème quand même, où je me suis fait plier parce qu'il fait spawner pas mal de monde et j'ai un peu fait n'importe quoi.
Si c'était la fin du contenu de l'EA, c'est peut-être un peu léger. Mais les devs sont partis du principe de sortir un truc bien chiadé et ajouter du contenu ensuite (démarche assez classique), donc à surveiller pour ceux qui sont exigeants. J'y ai joué 1h, et je compte m'y remettre demain, histoire de passer ce boss et débloquer plus d'objectifs bonus (j'en ai fait 20%).

Avec plus de décors, plus de monstres, plus de loot (là c'est 3 types de flèche spéciales, et de la vie), ça pourrait bien être un gros hit.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vous avez des infos sur Seeking Dawn ? une date de sortie et tout ? Il n'y a pas eu de news depuis 7 mois.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Vous avez des infos sur Seeking Dawn ? une date de sortie et tout ? Il n'y a pas eu de news depuis 7 mois.


ils spamment leur twitter depuis plusieurs jours à propos de la *Bêta fermée* _(par tirage au sort)_
qui s'ouvrait si j'ai bien compris aujourdhui ou hier
fallait s'inscrire sur leur site mais, apparemment je n'ai pas reçu de clé, donc...  ::(: 
http://www.seekingdawn.com/closedbeta#3
depuis ils ont proposé la *Bêta* d'office à tous ceux/celles qui précommandent le jeu pour 10$
sinon 
bin j'en avais parlé ds une news ya une semaine  ::siffle:: 
https://univrcity.fr/beta-pour-seeking-dawn/

----------


## 564.3

In Death




> TL;DR: Rogue-_lite_ basé sur une mécanique de tir à l'arc. Viens juste de sortir en EA, mais les devs ont peaufiné la base. À voir sur la durée.


Après quasi 3h de jeu: toujours pas passé le boss. En fait la difficulté augmente quand on débloque des choses:
- des variantes plus balaises des enemis, et ils ont tendance à être plus nombreux
- quelques types de flèches et bonus en plus, dispo en loot ou à l'achat

Toujours les mêmes décors, vu que je refais la même zone. Mais je doute qu'il y en ait une autre ensuite, pour l'instant.
Donc bon, c'est répétitif comme tous les jeux du genre, mais les trucs à débloquer motivent bien à recommencer, et vu que le gameplay est cool ça roule.

Ca me change de QuiVR, par contre c'est plus stressant. J'ai tendance à sortir de ma zone de jeu dans des moments de panique.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> ils spamment leur twitter depuis plusieurs jours à propos de la *Bêta fermée* _(par tirage au sort)_
> qui s'ouvrait si j'ai bien compris aujourdhui ou hier
> fallait s'inscrire sur leur site mais, apparemment je n'ai pas reçu de clé, donc... 
> http://www.seekingdawn.com/closedbeta#3
> depuis ils ont proposé la *Bêta* d'office à tous ceux/celles qui précommandent le jeu pour 10$
> sinon 
> bin j'en avais parlé ds une news ya une semaine 
> https://univrcity.fr/beta-pour-seeking-dawn/


Je ne suis pas leur twitter/facebook  ::P:  ET ni ton site, il fait un peu doublon avec les 3 sites VR que je consulte (ETR, uploadvr.com et roadtovr.com)

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Je ne suis pas leur twitter/facebook  ET ni ton site, il fait un peu doublon avec les 3 sites VR que je consulte (ETR, uploadvr.com et roadtovr.com)


bin ETR et roadtovr.com n'en ont jamais parlé 
uploadvr.com et  le miens oui..  :;):

----------


## wiotts

J'ai lancé Subnautica hier, et j'ai arrêté au bout de 15 minutes, problème de cinétose. En fait je sais d'où cela provient, c'est le fait que la souris/manette peut gérer la vue. Du coup, la souris faire tourner la vue alors qu'on ne tourne pas la tête. On peut également le faire en tournant la tête, mais du coup, si on veut faire demi tour, il faut se tourner entièrement et je me retrouve avec mon clavier/souris dans le dos...

Pour ceux qui y jouent, cela vous pose t'il problème, avez-vous une astuce?

----------


## Sorkar

Comme déjà évoque plusieurs fois, ca vient avec l'habitude. Je joue a la souris sur subnautica et j'ai plus aucun problème. C'est vrai qu'au début c’était compliqué mais ca passe.

----------


## fwoueddd

Perso, j'ai une astuce nulle : jouer au pad wireless.

Sinon, Fallout4 VR avec une grosse 60ene de mods façon survival ++ et mods graphiques tendance brouillard, poussière cache misère, ça à beau être bancal, c'est quand même une expérience VR assez folle en mode roomscale, je vous parle pas des frayeurs dans les coins sombres à avancer à deux à l'heure avec la torche dans la main gauche avec un perso épuisé et à moitié mort de faim.
Bon on va pas se mentir, ça demande un boulot fou : j'ai du perdre 5 heures de configuration pour finalement m'apercevoir que c'est pas un mod qui plantait la création d'une nouvelle partie mais openVR-input obligatoire pour les Touch oculus qu'il faut activer après avoir choisi la tronche de son perso.
Et on va pas se mentir non plus, le prix du jeu est un scandale vu la finition et l’intégration de mods supplémentaires nécessite OBLIGATOIREMENT un truc qui fait des autosaves super souvent même en mode survival (le risque de CTD est grand).

Mais je regrette pas. Enfin faut quand même que je trouve pourquoi les mods qui proposent de crafter des sacs à dos n'appliquent pas le bonus de poids transportable une fois l'item équipé, mais en dehors de ça, c'est chouette.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je n'y ai pas joué, mais il doit falloir s'astreindre a utiliser la vue VR pour regarder autour de soi et la souris pour se tourner. Ca doit venir effectivement avec l'habitude.

----------


## darkmanticora

SURV1V3 ca donne quoi ?
Y'a des coins qui on test ? je sais plus si c'est lui la dont tu me parlais Metal qui serait une espèce de L4D ?

----------


## Endymion

Concernant subnautica et les controllers, si chaque controller correspond à un bras on va peut-être devoir battre des bras pour nager, un coup à finir avec quelques crampes et avoir l'air encore plus con qu'avec d'autres jeux.

----------


## wiotts

> Comme déjà évoque plusieurs fois, ca vient avec l'habitude. Je joue a la souris sur subnautica et j'ai plus aucun problème. C'est vrai qu'au début c’était compliqué mais ca passe.


Ok, merci de la réponse. Je vais essayer de m'y faire.
L'autre solution étant clavier + souris sans fil sur le fauteuil et faire la toupie...

----------


## Endymion

> Ok, merci de la réponse. Je vais essayer de m'y faire.
> L'autre solution étant clavier + souris sans fil sur le fauteuil et faire la toupie...


Et finir asphyxié par les câbles, ça rendrait le jeu plus réaliste.

----------


## darkmanticora

:^_^: 
J ai l'image ou tu fais la toupie avec ton clavier

----------


## Carpette

> Quel bug?


  Ce bug:  https://www.reddit.com/r/WindowsMR/c...ity_games_too/

----------


## 564.3

> Ok, merci de la réponse. Je vais essayer de m'y faire.
> L'autre solution étant clavier + souris sans fil sur le fauteuil et faire la toupie...


Je vois le principe d'utiliser un gamepad sans fil et jouer debout revenir pas mal de fois ici et là. Pour les jeux où on controle un humain, c'est plus immersif (même si ça reste handicapant de ne pas utiliser des controleurs VR). Mais dans Subnautica on nage et on est souvent dans des véhicules & co, donc ça me semble moins marquant.
Tourner physiquement permet peut-être une meilleur compréhension/mémoire de l'espace aussi.

En tous cas faut être habitué à la VR debout, mais normalement la gestion du cable deviens rapidement un automatisme.
Avec une chaise c'est plus compliqué…

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> SURV1V3 ca donne quoi ?
> Y'a des coins qui on test ? je sais plus si c'est lui la dont tu me parlais Metal qui serait une espèce de L4D ?


Ce n'est pas tout à fait du L4D non plus. Il n'y a pas l'équivalent de l'AI Director. Le jeu est jouable en solo et en coop. Les maps sont grandes et linéaires. Le rapprochement avec L4D c'était plus pour les abris qui servaient de checkpoint et c'est tout.
Sur le tuto que j'ai fait avant de quitter le jeu brutalement sans faire exprès, le jeu a une bonne ambiance et visuellement, il est propre (à condition de pousser le super sampling du jeu au max).

Côté intéraction, par contre, le jeu se contente du strict minimum (appuyer bouton, prendre armes/objets et utiliser objets). On est loin de ce qu'offre Arizona Sunshine ou encore Contagion VR où on peut fouiller les meubles/voitures/coffres et ouvrir/fermer les portes.

----------


## darkmanticora

Du coup tu le conseils ou pas ?
Mais bon on a deja KF a finir et du Payday a se faire !

----------


## Kazemaho

Si jamais, y a des grosses promos sur certains jeux VR sur humble store.
Dont Gorn et Fallout 4 VR

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ce n'est pas tout à fait du L4D non plus. Il n'y a pas l'équivalent de l'AI Director. Le jeu est jouable en solo et en coop. Les maps sont grandes et linéaires. Le rapprochement avec L4D c'était plus pour les abris qui servaient de checkpoint et c'est tout.
> Sur le tuto que j'ai fait avant de quitter le jeu brutalement sans faire exprès, le jeu a une bonne ambiance et visuellement, il est propre (à condition de pousser le super sampling du jeu au max).
> 
> Côté intéraction, par contre, le jeu se contente du strict minimum (appuyer bouton, prendre armes/objets et utiliser objets). On est loin de ce qu'offre Arizona Sunshine ou encore Contagion VR où on peut fouiller les meubles/voitures/coffres et ouvrir/fermer les portes.


Plus linéaire que L4D? C'est possible ca?

----------


## mrFish

> Si jamais, y a des grosses promos sur certains jeux VR sur humble store.
> Dont Gorn et Fallout 4 VR


Le lien : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/vr-sale

----------


## Couillu

> Le lien : https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/vr-sale




Vade Retro Satanas ! Bien trop de jeux que je veux la dedans ! Bon ca me rassure, si on trouve déjà F4 VR à 40€ il devrait continuer à baisser le temps que je booste un peu mon pc.

----------


## fwoueddd

Ceci dit, Fallout4, si vous avez un rift, il risque de plus couter bien cher le jour ou il sera parfaitement fonctionnel (faut bidouiller pour les touch à chaque lancement et y'a beaucoup de flashs blancs à droite bien laids).

Faut pas se presser non plus, sauf si vous voulez bidouiller.

----------


## 564.3

> Ceci dit, Fallout4, si vous avez un rift, il risque de plus couter bien cher le jour ou il sera parfaitement fonctionnel (faut bidouiller pour les touch à chaque lancement et y'a beaucoup de flashs blancs à droite bien laids).


Ah, c'est bizarre qu'on ne puisse pas charger un profil OpenVR-InputEmulator en ligne de commande, mais dans ce guide (qui n'a pas l'air à jours pour la v1.3) le mec a aussi l'air de tout lancer "à la main". https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm..._fallout_4_vr/




> Faut pas se presser non plus, sauf si vous voulez bidouiller.


Après ça reste un jeu Bethesda, faut passer des heures à bidouiller avec des mods quelle que soit la plateforme… Je suis ça de loin, mais quand je vois le sac de mods qu'installent les mecs qui ont un Vive pour corriger un max de défauts/problèmes, ça ne me tente pas trop pour l'instant.
Par contre je crois que je vais craquer pour Doom.

----------


## fwoueddd

Ouais j'ai rien trouvé pour charger les profils en auto, lui c'est encore pire, faut charger les profils en auto + lancer le script autohotkey avant.

Après, pour l'aspect bidouille, le truc qui me dérange, c'est qu'à la différence de la version normale, celle ci est encore en phase de dev.
Du coup, faut quand même être mentalement prêt à voir son joli petit modding tout propre à refaire d'un jour à l'autre, tous les mods n'étant déjà pas compatibles, il est pas exclu de voir la liste s'allonger ou se réduire.
Et faut aussi vraiment vérifier la compatibilité des mods de façon assez surréaliste (les listes ne suffisent pas). Du genre VR pipboy Light, ça marche super, c'est prévu pour, mais en réalité, pour ne pas perdre l'effet en sortant d'une power armor (à cause d'un mod? de base, aucune idée), il me fallait un mod non compatible VR actif mais ecrasé par VR pipboy Light.

Du coup, j'ai affreusement serré les fesses hier quand ils ont publié leur nouveau patch alpha et je pense que ça va etre ça à chaque fois. :D
Faut dire qu'ils vont bien finir par essayer de bloquer les DLC.

Et reste le problème du clipping sur le rift, et ça les mods n'y changent rien.
Non en l'état, faut presque aimer plus le modding que le jeu lui même.

----------


## 564.3

*Sairento VR* est sorti d'EA, avec la campagne solo enfin dispo. Les devs vont continuer à bosser dessus. Ils ont déjà du repousser, et ne sont pas encore pleinement satisfaits du résultat. Enfin ils ne vont pas lâcher leur bébé de si tôt, et ils parlent d'une grande annonce qu'ils espèrent prochaine.
Aussi vu sur Reddit, ils comptent porter le jeu sur PSVR.

----------


## Vyse

Contre toute attente on dirait que le dernier patch officiel fait plus que corriger les défauts de Doom VFR d'après le test de ETR.
http://www.etr.fr/test/5863-test-doo...-desastre.html

----------


## fwoueddd

Bin je sais pas, il dit lui même que c'est tout buggé et j'ai beau lire, le seul truc qui en ferait une experience VR de dingue, ce sont les 3 modes de déplacement optionnels dont un qui est un peu pété.

Puis il compare un jeu couloir avec peu d'interactions qui tournait à 200 fps partout grâce à un très bon moteur hérité du savoir faire d'un spécialiste du moteur 3D à des RPG open world aux performances initialement pas géniales qui utilisent des moteurs vieillissants mais qui doivent gerer tout un tas de scripts plus ou moins buggés initialement et des textures mal compressées d'origine.

Bon après, ça à l'air cool, et puis c'est Doom. Mais ça reste risible comme finition (surtout pour un truc avec une faible durée de vie).

Edition : Je viens juste de lire un retour tout récent d'un joueur sur oculus suite à la promo : "touch dans les choux et images qui tremblent, flick etc.. Bref, c'est injouable.".

----------


## mrFish

Après bon à 20€ ça les vaut peut être.

Y a SuperHot VR à 15€ sinon. Une très bonne expérience bien intense.
Gorn est sympa même si je le trouve un peu cher, mais pareil bien fun et il ne peut que s'amélioré.

Et sinon Sairento VR qui est mon chouchou et qui vient d'avoir sa campagne, on peut même y jouer en multi maintenant.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Après bon à 20€ ça les vaut peut être.
> 
> Y a SuperHot VR à 15€ sinon. Une très bonne expérience bien intense.
> Gorn est sympa même si je le trouve un peu cher, mais pareil bien fun et il ne peut que s'amélioré.
> 
> Et sinon Sairento VR qui est mon chouchou et qui vient d'avoir sa campagne, on peut même y jouer en multi maintenant.


YES, j'avais pris le jeu l'an dernier, mais j'attendais vraiment la sortie finale. Le jeu est vraiment un RoboRecall ++ (avec un zeste de Super Hot VR), et la gestion des armes est assez classe. Après, niveau patate, les armes font un un peu cheap par rapport à RoboRecall (qui restera la référence pour un moment)

Hâte de voir ce que ca vaut en coop.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Edition : Je viens juste de lire un retour tout récent d'un joueur sur oculus suite à la promo : "touch dans les choux et images qui tremblent, flick etc.. Bref, c'est injouable.".


 je confirme, pratiquement tous les Riftiens ont le même soucis depuis la MàJ,  alors que a fonctionnait pas trop mal avant + Mod "_Déplacement Libre_", à croire que *Bethesda* l'a fait exprès, noooon z'auraient pas osé..  :nawak:

----------


## 564.3

J'ai commencé *Doom VFR*, et pour l'instant je ne trouve pas que ça casse des briques, à part les assets recyclés d'un AAA.
Malgré le réglage pour corriger l'angle des armes, il y a quand même un décalage bizarre et des interactions ou l'animation de swap d'arme assez nazes.
Le mélange des 3 modes de déplacement me semble un peu bordélique pour l'instant, mais c'est quand même gérable. Faudra voir sur la durée.

J'ai démarré la campagne de *Sairento VR*, et ça semble un peu faiblard au niveau narration et mise en scène. Bon, et surtout ça a crashé, du coup je vais ptet attendre quelques patchs.

Sinon je suis toujours bien accroché à *In Death*, même si c'est quand même vachement punitif. Mon dernier run aurait pu me permettre de butter le boss si je n'avais pas foiré vers le premier tiers et paumé plein de vie pour rien. Au moins on a toujours l'impression qu'on maitrise le truc, même si c'est un concours de circonstance du générateur aléatoire qui a fait une config un peu difficile à gérer (et j'ai quasi pas eu de récup de vie).
J'ai encore débloqué des trucs, ça va être plus chaud… mais je monte dans le leaderboard.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

incroyable, c'est encore *SteamVR* en mode Bêta avec la dernière MàJ
qui vient régler le problème des Riftiens avec *DOOM VFR*
plus de dédoublement d'image ou qui se fige, tout marche presque nickel...

http://steamcommunity.com/games/2508...87635400516823

----------


## fwoueddd

Bah ça respire le Zenimax qui veut faire chier Oculus et Valve au milieu qui fait tampon. Çà sent mauvais.

Bon, sinon, j'ai réussi, j'ai un fallout 4 qui unifie les mods et sauvegardes de la version VR et de la version 2D, donc qui permet de passer de l'un à l'autre en deux clics, et j'ai bourré 140 mods dedans. J'ai pas encore eu de plantages.
Fait pas chier Zenimax, casse pas tout stp, ça m'a pris quasi 10 jours.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

On arrête tout, nouvelle vidéo de Beat Saber !




Ce morceau  ::love::   ::love::   ::love:: 

L'ensemble de l'OST a intérêt a déchirer, vu le niveau du premier morceau sérieux...Et on attend les DLC avec les Daft Punk en feat. maintenant  ::trollface::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'espère qu'il y aura un mode noob pour débuter. A ce rythme, je vais louper les combos.

----------


## 564.3

> Bah ça respire le Zenimax qui veut faire chier Oculus et Valve au milieu qui fait tampon. Çà sent mauvais.


Bof, si Zenimax voulait vraiment exclure le Rift ils s'y seraient pris autrement. Genre du check hardware + gros DRM, avec un budget pour continuer quelques mois à patcher les failles et méthodes de contournement.

C'est surtout que les devs font des trucs bizarres avec leur moteur maison en ne testent qu'avec le matos supporté, alors que quasi tout le monde utilise Unreal Engine ou Unity où tout est vérifié en amont.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On arrête tout, nouvelle vidéo de Beat Saber !


Nice, vivement que ça sorte…

En attendant, dans le genre _physique_ demain sort Sprint Vector dont je suis bien fan. J'ai déjà joué 5h aux quelques circuits inclus dans la béta fermée.

----------


## fwoueddd

Je sais pas, le truc c'est que c'est exactement pareil pour fallout, et c'est encore le patch SteamVR qui vient corriger la gestion des Touch au moment ou le patch Bethesda a fait sauter les émulations des wands via openVR-Input qui fonctionnaient jusque là. D'ailleurs pourquoi Valve se retrouve à faire le SAV des produits Bethesda si c'est juste des mauvais settings des devs?

Je suis pas convaincu.

----------


## mrFish

> Je sais pas, le truc c'est que c'est exactement pareil pour fallout, et c'est encore le patch SteamVR qui vient corriger la gestion des Touch au moment ou le patch Bethesda à fait sauter des émulations via openVR-Input. D'ailleurs pourquoi Valve se retrouve à faire le SAV des produits Bethesda si c'est juste des mauvais settings des devs?


C'est tout dans l'intérêt de Valve de vendre des jeux.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est tout dans l'intérêt de Valve de vendre des jeux.


Ouaip, dans le même genre d'idée il y a ce que bricolent NVidia et AMD pour leurs drivers de carte graphique, parfois des bugfix ou des optimisations spécifiques à un jeu. Il y a eu pas mal d'articles sur le sujet.
Et c'est pas forcément une erreur coté id Software, c'est juste des cas d'usage qui n'ont pas été testés, parce que les devs d'Unity et Unreal n'utilisent pas l'API comme ça.

----------


## fwoueddd

Ouais mais justement, une erreur ou un truc pas testé chez Id, ok.
Maintenant le même délire au même moment chez Bethesda, sur un autre moteur, qui invalide aussi partiellement un ancien correctif de chez Steam, c'est quand même très étonnant. Après, c'est peut être juste pas de bol, on verra les prochains patchs des devs chez Zenimax. :D

----------


## Zapp le Grand

C'est étonnant, car à côté, tu as pleins de petits studios indépendants, qui arrivent à te sortir une compatibilité sur Oculus en quelques jours, juste car la demande est très importante sur le hub steam

----------


## mrFish

> C'est étonnant, car à côté, tu as pleins de petits studios indépendants, qui arrivent à te sortir une compatibilité sur Oculus en quelques jours, juste car la demande est très importante sur le hub steam


Oui mais Bethesda ne veut pas une compatibilité Oculus  :^_^:

----------


## Elglon

> Je sais pas, le truc c'est que c'est exactement pareil pour fallout, et c'est encore le patch SteamVR qui vient corriger la gestion des Touch au moment ou le patch Bethesda a fait sauter les émulations des wands via openVR-Input qui fonctionnaient jusque là. D'ailleurs pourquoi Valve se retrouve à faire le SAV des produits Bethesda si c'est juste des mauvais settings des devs?
> .


Bah, d'habitude ce sont les joueurs qui font le sav Bethesda. On peut dire qu'il y a du mieux...

----------


## 564.3

> C'est étonnant, car à côté, tu as pleins de petits studios indépendants, qui arrivent à te sortir une compatibilité sur Oculus en quelques jours, juste car la demande est très importante sur le hub steam


Les devs indé utilisent Unity ou à la limite Unreal, ils tapent pas directement à bas niveau en bricolant un moteur qui a 10 ans. Donc même s'ils ne le font pas exprès, ça marche par défaut. En général il faut surtout modifier l'ergonomie.
Les modules qu'ils utilisent ont déjà été testé à mort et débuggé en amont.

Les autres cas de dev sur moteur custom (à priori) qui ne cible qu'un matos OpenVR se comptent sur les doigts d'une main:
- L.A. Noire: pas eu de problèmes pour ce que j'en sais
- Google Earth: ont préféré tenter de verrouiller alors que leur implémentation marchait correctement (fallait revoir l'ergonomie quand même).

Ils s'en sont peut-être plus tenu à suivre la doc à la lettre, ou des mecs de leurs équipes ont lancé avec le reste du matos même si le support officiel n'était pas encore sur les rails.




> Bah, d'habitude ce sont les joueurs qui font le sav Bethesda. On peut dire qu'il y a du mieux...


Je sais pas si c'est beaucoup mieux, c'est les devs d'OpenVR qui font les pompiers. Dans un processus classique, Bethesda les contacterait en amont parce qu'ils ont rencontré un pb, et ils pourraient régler ça tranquillement.

----------


## darkmanticora

Alors, ça donne quoi la campagne de sairento ?

En tout cas, ils ont tenu leur promesse niveau EA et sortie d'ea  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Alors, ça donne quoi la campagne de sairento ?


C'est cheapos, mais c'est cool quand même. Au moins il y a de nouveaux décors et de nouveaux ennemis. Le gameplay marche toujours aussi bien, par contre j'ai rencontré quelques bugs.
Enfin ça faisait longtemps que je n'y avais pas joué, certaines choses étaient peut-être déjà dispo.

Pour l'instant je n'en suis qu'à la mission 3.

----------


## FixB

Je viens de tester le tutoriel de brass tactics: ca a l'air intéressant... Il faut voir sur la durée, mais la première impression n'est pas mauvaise...

----------


## pumableu

Hello les canards ,

Je n'ai pas encore rejoins le groupe VR mais je le fais en rentrant tout de suite, et à ce propos 
ca fait un bout que j'ai joué et terminé Arizona Sunshine, mais je ne trouve personne pour jouer au mode Horde en coop (très étrangement je tombe sur des gens en matchamking qui prononcent mon nom dans une langue que je ne détermine pas, et leavent immédiatement  ::O:  )

Si ca vous intéresse, j'en appelle aux amoureux du shoot de zombie coop  ::): 

Et je suis aussi intéressé de jouer à Sprint Vector que je viens d'essayer, si il y a des tentés.


Ce soir peut être?  :Emo:

----------


## Sellig

A propos de Brass Tactics Arena - Early Access, j'ai une clé à donner.
*
Edith : clé donnée.*

----------


## FixB

Merci !!!!!!

----------


## Rodwin

> [...] Si ca vous intéresse, j'en appelle aux amoureux du shoot de zombie coop  Et je suis aussi intéressé de jouer à Sprint Vector que je viens d'essayer, si il y a des tentés. Ce soir peut être?


 Pas dispo ce soir, mais ça m'intéresse.

----------


## Stix

Feedback express:
*Sprint Vector* est bien foutu et est parti pour être un incontournable. Je viens de faire une petite course vite fait et le gameplay est bon, c'est rapide et je pense qu'il y a une bonne courbe d'apprentissage.
Et c'est bien fini (même niveau de finition que Sparc).

*Townsmen*:
Pour le moment si j'ai bien compris y'a pas grand chose à faire dedans. Un tuto. Une ile déjà faite. Et c'est tout.
MAIS... On dirait du Tethered+. On voit déjà qu'il y a différents batiments, il y a quelques "petites interractions" à faire avec les animaux, les habitants... Bref, d'un côté ils ont déjà une excellente base et d'un autre faut peut etre un peu attendre qu'ils rajoutent du contenu pour vraiment crier victoire.
Mais je suis hyper enthousiaste, on tient peut-être notre futur Black & White VR.
... J'ai une demi molle...

*Question*:
Quelqu'un a rejoué récemment à *Tales Of Glory* ? Ce jeu a l'air d'avoir une ambition de dingue et pas mal de contenu sympa déjà...
Je pense que ce ne sera jamais aussi complet qu'un Mount & Blade, mais c'est ce qui s'en rapproche le plus. Je suis assez curieux d'avoir un feedback sur l'état actuel.

----------


## Sellig

Je viens de tester *Townsmen*. Bin c'est juste excellent ! Comme dit Stix, si du contenu est rajouté sur cette base excellente, on tient là un super jeu en VR ! En plus pour 10€ ça vaut le coup.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

et lundi les développeurs allemands de *TOWNSMEN VR*, 
vont sortir aussi un autre RTS _(tjrs en A.E....)_ qui lui ressemble BCP à du *Dungeon Keeper* : 

*DEVIL & THE FAIRY*

----------


## Stix

Hmmm... Pas top ça si ils s'éparpillent.
A mon avis ce deuxième jeu sera plus proche de Dungeons que de dungeon keeper... Du coup plus orienté défense. Et comme à la vase ils font des jeux mobiles je m'attends pas à une profondeur de dingue.
J'espere me tromper.

----------


## Rodwin

Si vous voulez jouer en multi, n'oubliez pas le groupe CPCVR ! => http://steamcommunity.com/groups/CPCVR
Des amateurs pour du Sprint Vector entre canards, disons ce soir ?

----------


## Aydhun

Salut, J'aimerais savoir si c'est possible de jouer à Fallout 4 VR avec une manette. J'ai un casque WMR qui marche plutôt bien, le jeu se lance normalement. Je peux me balader dans les menus avec la manette mais impossible d'avancer en plein jeu.

S'il y a un mod ou une bidouille à faire.. ça serait sympa de partager.  ::):  Car jouer debout c'est vraiment fatigant à la longue.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Si vous voulez jouer en multi, n'oubliez pas le groupe CPCVR ! => http://steamcommunity.com/groups/CPCVR
> Des amateurs pour du Sprint Vector entre canards, disons ce soir ?


Partant pour du Sprint Vector, vers quel heure ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Un peu de solo sur *Sairento VR* et ca fait bien plaisir, le jeu a énormément évolué depuis la beta, le gameplay est super plaisant, c'est dynamique comme il faut, les flingues manquent un peu de patate, mais tout le gameplay à base de saut et de bullet time fonctionne à merveille. Il suffit maintenant d'adapter tout ca, avec la réal de Robo Recall, et on est bons ^^

----------


## Myron

> Hmmm... Pas top ça si ils s'éparpillent.
> A mon avis ce deuxième jeu sera plus proche de Dungeons que de dungeon keeper... Du coup plus orienté défense. Et comme à la vase ils font des jeux mobiles je m'attends pas à une profondeur de dingue.
> J'espere me tromper.


J'ai vu passer qu'il s'agit en fait de 2 équipes avec chacun leur projet. J'ai hâte de voir ce que ces 2 projets vont donner.

----------


## Rodwin

> Partant pour du Sprint Vector, vers quel heure ?


J'ai vu ton message trop tard.
Des dispos cet AM ?

----------


## Stix

Quelqu'un a rejoué récemment à Tales Of Glory ?
Quel est l'état actuel du jeu niveau contenu ?
Un feedback m'intéresse.  ::): 

Sinon, vous l'aurez sans doute remarqué mais ZomDay vient d'avoir un patch d'1Go.
Le plus notable est l'apparition de nouveaux monstres dans le bestiaire.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je retesterai Tales of Glory pour voir. Celà dit, avais tu testé la démo ?

----------


## Stix

Vite fait, il y a quelques mois. C'était sympa, mais les animations étaient moyennes, les combats un peu brouillons. J'imagine qu'il n'y a pas eu de miracle à ce niveau la, mébon.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Grosse mise à jour pour A-Tech : Cybernetic. Au programme, un nouveau menu principal (au lieu de naviguer dans un menu tout pourri, le joueur se ballade dans une base/vaisseau) et une multitude d'ajouts de fonctionnalités.

----------


## Sorkar

Comment ca se fait que je soit passé a côté de ce truc ca a l'air excellent  ::O: 

Un canard a test ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Comment ca se fait que je soit passé a côté de ce truc ca a l'air excellent 
> 
> Un canard a test ?


Oula non, je suis du genre à flipper dans le TUTORIEL de Lone Echo, lorsqu'on est plongé dans le noir pour apprendre à utiliser la lampa torche, alors un truc comme ca, en solo, avec des zombies et tout, je passerai clairement pas l'écran titre ><

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Comment ca se fait que je soit passé a côté de ce truc ca a l'air excellent 
> 
> Un canard a test ?


Pour le moment, l'Early Access propose 2h de jeu (1h par chapitre) et un mode horde. En difficulté normal, le jeu n'est pas bien difficile. Visuellement, c'est sympa à condition de pousser le super sampling dans le jeu au maximum.
Le truc que j'ai adoré dans ce jeu, c'est que pour ouvrir une porte, il faut passer sa main sur le scanner / interrupteur. De plus, on a un holster comme sur Onward pour stocker nos munitions, ranger nos armes (2 emplacements seulement). La lampe torche peut être accroché (enfin de mémoire).

Le mode horde est moyen je trouve.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oula non, je suis du genre à flipper dans le TUTORIEL de Lone Echo, lorsqu'on est plongé dans le noir pour apprendre à utiliser la lampa torche, alors un truc comme ca, en solo, avec des zombies et tout, je passerai clairement pas l'écran titre ><


What ? tu as flipper dans Lone Echo ? A-Tech n'est finalement pas si flippant sauf à 2 passages bien précis mais dans l'ensemble, ça va.

----------


## Couillu

> Oula non, je suis du genre à flipper dans le TUTORIEL de Lone Echo, lorsqu'on est plongé dans le noir pour apprendre à utiliser la lampa torche, alors un truc comme ca, en solo, avec des zombies et tout, je passerai clairement pas l'écran titre ><


Ah ça me rassure, je suis pas le seul flippé par n'importe quoi. ^^

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Dites, dans *Lone Echo* je suis arrivé au moment où 

Spoiler Alert! 


 le gros vaisseau est apparu et Liv a disparu. Je suis devant l'entrée (j'ai réussi à activer le satellite),

 et je voulais savoir si j'étais proche de la fin?

----------


## nodulle

Non !  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Non !


GNNNnnnniiiiiiii merci  ::):  Je m'attendais tellement à un truc à la con de fin de jeu qu'a plus de budget...

Bon sinon, les 

Spoiler Alert! 


spores sont trop stressantes le soir

 je suis parti tester Eve Valkirye et c'est pas ultra glorieux. Le feeling n'est pas fameux, on ne ressent pas l'inertie et le poids des vaisseaux, c'est vraiment beaucoup trop arcade à mon gôut, et le jeu a un emrobage de f2p avec les caisses de loot et compagnie...Je préfère retourner sur House of the Dying Sun. C'est solo, mais c'est tellement plus la classe.

----------


## nodulle

Oui, moi aussi.  ::): 
Sinon pour les 

Spoiler Alert! 


spores tu peux leur tirer dessus avec le laser pour les dégommer !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ouais, mais c'est chiant de les viser tous un à un. En plus y en a des toutes petites. Lone Echo ne fait pas peur mais te mets une putain de pression quand on est dans ce passage. Et d'un autre côité, tu est ébahit par l'immensité du truc et l'envie de découvrir plus.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Prochaine soirée VR 

Mercredi 21 Février, 21h15 (donc 21h30 chez les canards en général)*


Vu qu'il est sorti de son early access récemment, qu'il est en promo, qu'il est jouable à QUATRE en coop, qu'il s'agit d'un mix entre RoboRecall et SuperHotVR (on a vu pire comme référence), je lance les hostilités sur *Sairento VR*

Le jeu embarque même la possibilité de filmer sa partie pour en faire des replays stylés en vue TPS, on essaiera d'organiser ca.

Encore une fois, c'est un jeu assez compliqué avec pas mal de mouvements (double saut, wallrun, walljump,...) du coup, si vous pouvez faire le tutoriel avant mercredi ca serait pas mal  ::): 


L'event est créé sur le groupe Steam.

----------


## Carpette

> *Prochaine soirée VR 
> 
> Mercredi 21 Février, 21h15 (donc 21h30 chez les canards en général)*
> 
> 
> Vu qu'il est sorti de son early access récemment, qu'il est en promo, qu'il est jouable à QUATRE en coop, qu'il s'agit d'un mix entre RoboRecall et SuperHotVR (on a vu pire comme référence), je lance les hostilités sur *Sairento VR*
> 
> Le jeu embarque même la possibilité de filmer sa partie pour en faire des replays stylés en vue TPS, on essaiera d'organiser ca.
> 
> ...


C'est faux, il n'est pas en promo  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Il y est sur le store Oculus  ::):  (et je pense que le multi est cross-platform)

----------


## Rodwin

Excellente initiative !
Par contre, je ne serai pas dispo à ce moment là.
Amusez-vous bien !

----------


## nodulle

J’essaierai d'être là !  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'essaierai aussi.

----------


## knives

> Ah ça me rassure, je suis pas le seul flippé par n'importe quoi. ^^


Grosse flipette présente aussi. Impossible de même finir le niveau de half life 2 Ravenholm, j'ai failli lâcher le premier far cry à l'arrivée des monstres et j'ai sauté le niveau du vaisseau de crysis...Je me déçois.

----------


## Kazemaho

Je vais devoir choisir entre Subnautica et Sariento...
Vous me conseillez quoi plutôt?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je vais devoir choisir entre Subnautica et Sariento...
> Vous me conseillez quoi plutôt?


Ca va dépendre de ce que tu attends. Subnautica est un excellent jeu normal, qui profite de la VR basique. Tu n'auras pas les touch, tu n'auras pas le roomscale, il faut jouer assis et ne jamais bouger la tête (uniquement des mouvements pour regarder autour de soi). Mais le gain apporté par l'immersion est gigantesque, au prix d'un framerate qui va toussoter si tu ne baisses pas certains détails graphiques.

Par contre, à voir si le jeu est jouable complètement en VR, je pense que plus tu avances, et plus il faut gérer son inventaire, tout le matériel de craft, et même si l'interface et le HUD font leur taf au début du jeu, je ne sais pas si tu peux tout gérer par la suite. Je suis à 2h de jeu pour le moment, et je n'ai pas de soucis, mais mon perso se contente de boire de la flotte et construire des outils à la con, je n'ai pas encore de base ou de véhicule...


Sairento VR est un vrai jeu VR, mais un petit jeu indé, graphiquement ca reste sympa, les animations aussi, le gameplay est très réussi et très gratifiant.

----------


## mrFish

> Je vais devoir choisir entre Subnautica et Sariento...
> Vous me conseillez quoi plutôt?


Subnautica semble pas super opti encore pour la VR. Je ne sais pas si les dev' vont patcher ça.

Sariento le feeling est vraiment bon. Après faut aimer farmer en faisant le ninja dans des arènes.

Les deux jeux n'ont rien à voir  ::ninja::

----------


## Kazemaho

Ben j'aurai les deux a terme mais la les finances sont pas d'accord....

Subnautica ca me fait pas peur sachant que je passe des heures dans Minecraft  ::): 
A mon avis je vais plutot partir sur ca dans un premier temps.

C'est solo only par contre c'est ca?

----------


## mrFish

> Ben j'aurai les deux a terme mais la les finances sont pas d'accord....
> 
> Subnautica ca me fait pas peur sachant que je passe des heures dans Minecraft 
> A mon avis je vais plutot partir sur ca dans un premier temps.
> 
> C'est solo only par contre c'est ca?


Seulement du Solo oui.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Seulement du Solo oui.


on m'appelle ???  ::P: 

trêve de plaisanterie... *ONWARD* est à *10 balles* sur le store Oculus jusqu'à ce soir *19h00*

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> on m'appelle ??? 
> 
> trêve de plaisanterie... *ONWARD* est à *10 balles* sur le store Oculus jusqu'à ce soir *19h00*


A prendre absolument, on a fait une soirée à 3 canards dessus, et c'est ultra prenant. Mon rêve de faire du VS Full canard sur ce jeu, comme sur le paintball de REC Room il y a quelques semaines.

----------


## Hereticus

Salut à tous,

Quelqu'un sait si il y a des nouvelles de Skyrim VR sur PC ? Je ne vois toujours rien dessus alors qu'il est sorti il y a pas mal de temps sur ps4...

----------


## Rodwin

Resident Evil VII aussi  ::'(:

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Quelqu'un sait si il y a des nouvelles de Skyrim VR sur PC ? Je ne vois toujours rien dessus alors qu'il est sorti il y a pas mal de temps sur ps4...


personne ne le sait
le tout est de savoir ce que SONY a payé comme exclu _(temporaire ou longue durée)_
donc 3, 6, 12 mois ou plus  ::|: 

pour *Resident Evil 7*, l'exclu soitdisant 12 mois se finissait fin janvier dernier..
donc tjr rien, j'espère que là Sony n'a pas carrément financé la version VR
ce qui voudrait dire finalement, que l'on est pas prêt de le voir sur PC VR

dans tous les cas, ya bientôt la GDC 
qui pourrait être le lieu idéal pour de belles annonces de jeux VR 
ou de portage PC VR :jycroisàdonf:

----------


## nodulle

J'ai pas vu grand monde sur Sarento hier !  ::ninja::

----------


## Rodwin

J'étais pas dispo. On peut reprogrammer ?

----------


## Truf

Dites les gens, je vais faire tester a quelques potes la VR ce week end, du coup 2 petites questions... est-ce que Half Life 2 en VR fonctionne bien ? et egalement vous me conseilleriez quoi comme "rollercoaster" ?
Merki  ::):

----------


## Kazemaho

space pirates/holo tour (fonction de l"age), rec room, google earth. C'est ma trinite de demo  ::):

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Dites les gens, je vais faire tester a quelques potes la VR ce week end, du coup 2 petites questions... est-ce que Half Life 2 en VR fonctionne bien ? et egalement vous me conseilleriez quoi comme "rollercoaster" ?
> Merki


le mod VR pour *Half-Life 2* n'est pas encore sorti
+ d'info : https://univrcity.fr/des-nouvelles-d...r-half-life-2/

il existe par contre un mod VR pour *Half-Life 1* :
https://github.com/rorincloud/Half-Life-VR

----------


## Truf

Merki je regarde tout ca.
Et pour le rollercaoster, aucun en particulier ?

----------


## jujupatate

Tu as No Limits Rollercoaster 2 qui a une démo avec 3 parcours plutôt sympas, c'est celui que j'ai pour faire essayer.  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le rollercoaster il faut faire attention, car ca peut vite filer la gerbe quand tu n'as pas l'habitude. SI tu as un oculus ou si tu as installé et configuré revive, je ne peux que TROP te conseiller d'aller lire l'OP tu trouveras de bonnes idées de jeux/démos, dont l'indispensable Bullet Train, qui est gratuit, et qui va leur décrocher la machoire.

Tu peux aussi installer The lab sur steam, et faire tester le tir à l'arc, effet garanti.

Désolé d'avoir raté Sairento, je retente ce soir si mes enfants vont au lit sans trop de soucis  ::):  je mettrais à jour l'event sur Steam dans la matinée

----------


## Endymion

> personne ne le sait
> le tout est de savoir ce que SONY a payé comme exclu _(temporaire ou longue durée)_
> donc 3, 6, 12 mois ou plus 
> 
> pour *Resident Evil 7*, l'exclu soitdisant 12 mois se finissait fin janvier dernier..
> donc tjr rien, j'espère que là Sony n'a pas carrément financé la version VR
> ce qui voudrait dire finalement, que l'on est pas prêt de le voir sur PC VR
> 
> dans tous les cas, ya bientôt la GDC 
> ...


Je pense plutôt que Capcom en a un peu rien à faire de bosser sur un patch VR pour le PC, ils ont sorti leurs DLC et basta.

Ceux qui voulaient à tout prix y jouer en VR l'ont pris sur PS4, ceux qui ont préféré sur PC l'ont déjà pris.
Reste la niche de ceux qui ont déjà un casque VR PC et pas PS4, et qui n'ont pas déjà acheté le jeu sur PC.

----------


## lousticos

des gens chauds pour du Arizona sunshine/from other suns samedi ?

----------


## Graine

Tain je viens faire le tuto de Elite Dangerous le tout accompagné d'un X-52 pro.
Vraiment c'est une claque.(Le casque à planté hélas en cours de jeu.)
Seul défaut La résolution trop basse et toujours ce flou ...
Je vais faire des courses et j'attaque sèrieusement Project Cars 2.
J'installe DCS World aussi !   :Bave:

----------


## 564.3

> des gens chauds pour du Arizona sunshine/from other suns samedi ?


Ouaip, je veux bien tenter AS en coop (je n'ai pas FOS), sinon Sairento ou autre.
Par défaut je serais connecté sur Steam samedi aprem (même pseudo qu'ici), et le soir je serais dispo aussi.

----------


## Graine

Tain il aura pas duré longtemps mon casque.
Depuis 1h je tente tout pour avoir un signal video dans le casque ...Et toujours rien.

----------


## wushu_calimero

J'ai eu une crise comme ça un soir.... jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte que je lancais steam VR, mais rien d'autre. Tente un jeu direct depuis steam ou ton bureau ? Ou des mise à jour de firmware qui viennent foutre le boxon ?

----------


## Graine

Je le teste sur un autre PC pour voir installation en cours.

----------


## Graine

Bon ben je crois qu'il est HS.
Ca fonctionne pas non plus sur l'autre pc.
Retour SAV.

----------


## FixB

Un nouveau bundle VR, leurs je n'ai entendu parler d'aucun des jeux... Il y en a que vous avez testé ??
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/vr-realms-bundle

----------


## lousticos

dsl 564.3, mais mon samedi a été plus chargé que prévu ^^'

----------


## 564.3

> dsl 564.3, mais mon samedi a été plus chargé que prévu ^^'


Pas de problème, je t'ai pas attendu  ::): 

D'ailleurs j'ai un peu joué à l'update de Gorn, et la greatsword est vraiment OP. Et le nouveau boss est bien sympa.

----------


## Rodwin

> Un nouveau bundle VR, leurs je n'ai entendu parler d'aucun des jeux... Il y en a que vous avez testé ??
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/vr-realms-bundle


Craft keep est rigolo, c'est un simulateur de forgeron. Sympa mais sans plus.
La Peri est connu pour être une expérience courte mais très jolie.
Rien que celui là est à 7€ sur Steam, à 3€ le package je me laisserai tenter.

----------


## Graine

Je vais pas vous énumérer tout ce que j ai pu faire pour réparer le binz mais tout fonctionne !!J ai teste des tas de truc  vraiment bluffant !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je vais pas vous énumérer tout ce que j ai pu faire pour réparer le binz mais tout fonctionne !!J ai teste des tas de truc  vraiment bluffant !


Content pour toi  ::): 

Tiens, j'ai recu un mail pour l'alpha fermée du Space Junkies, le prochain fps multi d'ubisoft en 2vs2 dans l'Espace. qui s'est déroulé du 23 au 25...

Bien bien dég d'avoir raté le mail.

----------


## Graine

Par contre je suis un peu déçu de la qualité du lenovo explorer
La mousse de protection qui se barre apres quelques heures d'utilisation.

----------


## Rodwin

Vous êtes chauds pour du multi cette semaine ?
Disons Jeudi ?
RecRoom ? Payday ? Onward ? Sairento ? Sprint Vector ? Orbus ? Sparc ?
Autre chose ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai lancé un Sairento VR pour ce soir, je devrais NORMALEMENT jouer si mes enfants sont au lit ^^ Sinon, on organise un gros RecRoom pour jeudi (ya une nouvelle maj) Jaimerais également testé Sparc avec du canard  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Bon, je viens ENFIN de trouver le mode director sur Sairento VR*. J'ai capturé ca de manière assez dégueu (faut dire que c'est assez gourmand vu que c'est en temps réel). Mais ca donne une idée du gameplay de dingue qu'on peut se faire sur ce jeu.  




Difficile après ca de revenir sur RoboRecall et son gameplay ultra plan-plan. Ici on est constamment dynamique en mouvement, on alterne walljump, bullet time, double saut, on switche d'arme, on fonce récupérer des munitions sur le cadavre des ennemis qu'on vient de démembrer. Je galère encore un peu au sabre vers la fin, car sa portée est assez faible.

Bref, gros gros panard sur ce jeu. Aucune cinétose, avec le dash et les sauts, mais c'est tellement prenant pour le cerveau que je fais de petites séances.

----------


## nodulle

Oui enfin je trouve qu'il n'a pas le même niveau de finition qu'un RoboRecall. Et c'est ce qui pèche un peu je trouve.

Et ce qui me perturbe c'est de ne pas avoir un système de déplacement classique de proposé en plus du dash. Parce que comme tu le dis, au sabre c'est galère : pour te mettre à porter de lame tu te téléportes pour te rapprocher, mais c'est souvent trop loin. Parce que dans le feu de l'action tu fais pas trop gaffe ou le mec s'est déplacé. Donc tu te rapproches mais cette fois ci en avançant trop du coup l'ennemi est derrière toi et le temps que tu te retournes, il s'est barré...  ::|:  Donc je me retrouve à tourner sur moi-même pour le retrouver. (en me saucissonnant avec le câble bien sur ! Sinon c'est pas drôle !)

Donc pouvoir se déplacer normalement, notamment quand on est proche d'un ennemis, ça serait l'idéal.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pareil, ca manque de finition et de patate sur les armes, et pour le sabre au final le gameplay est trop pauvre donc je le sors quasiment jamais. Tu gesticules comme un goret en espérant être à portée. Bref, à ce niveau la VR a encore des progrès à faire. Mais tout l'akimbo au flingue en bullet time en courant sur les murs, c'est tellement priceless.

Edit : je viens de tomber sur une vidéo, tu peux également slider au sol après un saut/dash et ca permet de découper des mecs en passant juste à côté  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Donc pouvoir se déplacer normalement, notamment quand on est proche d'un ennemis, ça serait l'idéal.


C'est à activer dans les options depuis longtemps. Ça permet aussi d'éviter les balles sans trop se fatiguer et sans claquer de stamina, mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont revu l'agressivité des ennemis dans la version 1.0 pour compenser. Au début ça rendait le jeu beaucoup plus facile.
Je n'y ai pas encore beaucoup rejoué, à voir sur la durée.

Sinon ouais, niveau qualité de production ça n'est pas comparable.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Euh, les dévs ont viré le free locomotion ? La dernière fois que j'y avais joué, il y avait du Free locomotion. C'est pratique surtout quand on se retrouve à court de Ki pour faire des sauts.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je n'ai pas regardé si le free locomotion était activable, mais après 2h de jeu, je sais que je ne la rajouterai pas. Je pense qu'avec le dash, la glissade, le saut, un déplacement "locomotion" me foutrait la gerbe.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Perso y'a un truc que j'aime pas dans le rythme de sairento, c'est saccadé et frustrant mais c'est surement que j'ai pas "capté" le truc

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Perso y'a un truc que j'aime pas dans le rythme de sairento, c'est saccadé et frustrant mais c'est surement que j'ai pas "capté" le truc


Ca m'a fait exactement pareil sur les premières parties, mais une fois que tu débloques quelques perks, tu améliores ton perso, tu upgrades tes armes, tu améliores aussi ton skill, et après, le jeu devient vraiment très fluide, les courses sur les murs durent plus longtemps, pareil pour le bullet time et compagnie. Bref, après 2h de jeu, je trouve ca beaucoup moins haché que RoboRecall, qui même s'il a un enrobage absolument démentiel, me donne la sensation de tourner en rond dans les situations de gunfight. 

Limite je trouve que Bullait Train est plus varié au final et oblige à plus bouger.

----------


## mrFish

> Euh, les dévs ont viré le free locomotion ? La dernière fois que j'y avais joué, il y avait du Free locomotion. C'est pratique surtout quand on se retrouve à court de Ki pour faire des sauts.


Si si il est présent. Il faut l'activer. C'est une option. pratique pour faire des petits ajustements de placement.

----------


## Gronyeuh

> Sinon, on organise un gros RecRoom pour jeudi (ya une nouvelle maj)


Ca se passe comment ça? Je n'ai pas vu d'event sur le groupe CPCVR. On serait interessé avec un pote. :Halmet:

----------


## Rodwin

Et bien, il suffit de l'organiser.
Je créé l'event dans le groupe Steam.

Attention, les activités sur RecRoom peuvent être limitées à certains nombres de joueurs (différents selon les dites activités). Donc vous n'hésiterez pas à vous ajouter en amis pour pouvoir former différents groupes.

Je propose aussi qu'on se connecte sur le mumble des canards en même temps, ça aidera à s'organiser, surtout si on doit se séparer à un moment.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Et bien, il suffit de l'organiser.
> Je créé l'event dans le groupe Steam.
> 
> Attention, les activités sur RecRoom peuvent être limitées à certains nombres de joueurs (différents selon les dites activités). Donc vous n'hésiterez pas à vous ajouter en amis pour pouvoir former différents groupes.
> 
> Je propose aussi qu'on se connecte sur le mumble des canards en même temps, ça aidera à s'organiser, surtout si on doit se séparer à un moment.


Yes pour info, seul le paintball et le foot propose du 4vs4 (et peut-être le dodgeball non?)

Le reste c'est 3 en coop(très fun) ou 3vs3(lasertag, bien sympa)

----------


## Elglon

Pour info les joueurs d'Elite Dangerous, le patch d'hier apporte quelques amélioration de rendu et de performances non négligeable. Ainsi que des controles enfin plus pratique pour la starmap.

----------


## Sorkar

> Ainsi que des controles enfin plus pratique pour la starmap.


Ca la rend utilisable en VR ?

----------


## mrFish

> Ca la rend utilisable en VR ?


Le seul truc que je pouvais pas faire en VR dans la starmap c'est utiliser le champ de recherche sans chercher un clavier à l'aveugle :x

----------


## Sorkar

Perso je peux pas sélectionner une étoile, du moins sans m'arracher les cheveux. C'est comme ci j'avais plusieurs cm d’écart entre l'affichage du pointeur et où la souris est vraiment  ::|:

----------


## mrFish

> Perso je peux pas sélectionner une étoile, du moins sans m'arracher les cheveux. C'est comme ci j'avais plusieurs cm d’écart entre l'affichage du pointeur et où la souris est vraiment


J'utilise pas la souris du coup. Je fais tout avec le Hotas.

----------


## Sellig

Idem. Les seules fois que j'utilise le clavier c'est pour le nom du vaisseau et son ID.

----------


## Sorkar

Pour le faire au hotas il doit falloir le configurer quelque part dans le keybinding long comme le bras des options, pas trouvé  ::|:

----------


## mrFish

> Pour le faire au hotas il doit falloir le configurer quelque part dans le keybinding long comme le bras des options, pas trouvé


Ouai la configuration des touches fait vraiment peur ahah.

J'ai un T16000m j'peu peut être te partager ma configuration.

----------


## Sorkar

J'ai un x52, merci quand même  :;):  Faudra que je me penche sur ce soucis un de ces quatre quand même, quand j'aurais coupé le long poil dans ma main  ::ninja:: 

Par contre pour les lignes d'option a configurer, je suis preneur si quelqu'un se rappel  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Rappel : RecRoom, ce soir vers 21h00 !
Inscrivez vous dans le groupe Steam CPCVR pour vous retrouver plus facilement.
La connexion au mumble des canards est un plus. Sur quel canal d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Couillu

Hier j'ai commencé à tester les différents jeux du dernier bundle Fanatical.

*Craft keep* : Un jeu de forgeron assez amusant avec des clins d'oeil à la culture medfan en général. J'ai juste commencé le tuto pour le moment mais c'est assez amusant de crafter des épées ou des potions. J'y jouerai peut être pas des heures d'affilées mais c'est fun.

*Viking Rage* : un wave "shooter" où on incarne un Viking qui défend son chateau contre des hordes d'ennemis en tous genre. Et en tant que bon viking on lance des haches ! La physique est un peu bizarre mais c'est amusant et ça change du tir à l'arc (bien qu'un arc à munitions limitées et faisant moins de dégat soit disponible pour se débarasser de certains ennemis).

*Atlantis VR* : Un petit Roller Coaster sous marins avec des graphismes assez moches, mais ça fait le taff. Pour faire découvrir la VR à quelqu'un.

J'ai aussi testé *Belko VR*, qui lui n'est pas dans le bundle mais gratuit sur Steam. C'est un cours escape game assez sympa pour faire la promo d'un film . L'idée est bonne mais le jeu donne beaucoup trop d'indications du coup ça va trop vite.

D'ailleurs je suis preneur de jeux de ce genre. On m'a parlé d'*I expect you to die*, qui a l'air sympas. La VR se prête très bien à ce genre d’énigmes, on se retrouve vite à fond dedans. A un moment, dans Belko, je fouillais sous un bureau, en me relevant j'ai essayé de m'appuyer sur celui ci. ^^ Quelqu'un à testé *LA Noire Case Files* ?

----------


## FixB

Je n'ai pas encore testé I expect you to die, mais ma fille a adoré...

----------


## 564.3

Ouais, *I expect you to die* est une référence du genre, il y a pas mal de petites interactions sympa et l'ambiance est bien rendue.
Avec un budget un peu plus faible mais bien quand même, j'ai aimé les jeux d'Overflow *Abode* et *Conductor*.

Il y en a pas mal d'autres dans le genre, parfois plus aventure ou plus puzzle: http://store.steampowered.com/search...&vrsupport=401
J'ai bien aimé FORM et la série The Gallery par exemple. 
Ou en plus mature / stressant: Lone Echo (Oculus store), Batman VR et A chair in a Room.

LA Noire c'est un peu un autre genre pour moi vu qu'il y a de la baston, mais j'attends qu'ils optimisent leur moteur et baissent les specs minimales CPU. Ou que je change de matos, mais sauf si un jeu qui tue en a besoin, ça ne sera pas pour demain…

----------


## Rodwin

A ceux que la soirée VR branche, Rdv sur le mumble dans 5 - Action et Casual / Simulateur de table (en attendant d'avoir un chan VR)

----------


## Elglon

> Perso je peux pas sélectionner une étoile, du moins sans m'arracher les cheveux. C'est comme ci j'avais plusieurs cm d’écart entre l'affichage du pointeur et où la souris est vraiment


Il ne faut pas utiliser le pointeur.
La souris sert à orienter le plan galactique et la vue, toutes les planètes a proximité sont projetées sur ce plan galactique 2D et avec zqsd tu diriges le spot sur le plan galactique pour sélectionner la planète. Avec un peu d'entraînement, c'est aussi facile d'utilisation que sans la VR. 
En fait je trouve que c'est même plus pratique ! D'une part parce que tu vois réellement la map en 3D, et d'autre part comme la sélection ne se fait que sur ce plan galactique, il n'y a pas de missclick possible contrairement au mode non VR ou une fois sur deux tu cliques sur une étoile devant ou derrière.

Par contre il faut savoir taper sur son clavier sans le regarder effectivement. (Astuce de placement : les indexes se placent sur les touches F et J qui ont des marqueurs)


Edit :
J'ai un peu foiré le découpage de la video, mais on voit le principal : le plan galactique, et la sélection des planètes. Puis les touches suppr/fin/flèches directionnelles pour se déplacer dans le menu.

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/234307592

----------


## Graine

Bon j'ai beaucoup de mal avec Project cars 2.(Ou même le 1.) 
J'ai la gerbe dès le premier virage.
C'est fantastique niveau immersion mais cette foutu cinétose gâche tout.(J'ai utilisé les réglages fourni sur un site pour réduire ça mais bon le karting se prête pas trop à la vr (je débutais la carriere.)
C'est forcement moins prononcé avec Eurotruck 2 (Et franchement visuellement c'est une énorme claque ET2)
Pour Eurotruck vous savez s'il est possible d'accéder à sa sauvegarde pour jouer en VR?Parce qu'en en changeant de version du soft on recommence tout a priori.

----------


## lordpatou

Pour les jeux de voiture il faut impérativement avoir un frame rate stable, et de préférence commencer doucement , genre petite voiture, et pas rouler trop vite. Si tu n'as pas de soucis sur ET2 ça devrais passer avec le temps sur les jeu de voiture.

----------


## Graine

Ok merci pour ces conseils

----------


## Elglon

Pour PC2, je plussoie les conseils de lordpatou. Un framerate stable, commencer par les voitures pas trop rapide à cockpit ouvert (Surtout éviter le WRC/Rallycross, avec les Drift, c'est la gerbe assurée au debut), genre formule rookie, et surtout essayer de jouer propre, sans sorties de piste. Perso, je trouve que pencher la tête dans les virages permet de mieux supporter le jeux aussi.

J'avais du mal aussi au depart, et maintenant, je peux enchaîner 1h de jeu sans pb.

----------


## Rodwin

Petit retour sur la soirée RecRoom d'hier : pas grand monde, mais des gens de qualité !
On a pu tester la nouvelle quête des pirates : elle est très sympathique mais bien difficile !
Ils y ont ajouté un système d'or pour acheter des costumes. Ça donne des précisions sur l'idée qu'on avait déjà de ce que pourra devenir le modèle économique du jeu d'ici quelques semaines...

----------


## nodulle

> Petit retour sur la soirée RecRoom d'hier : pas grand monde, mais des gens de qualité !
> On a pu tester la nouvelle quête des pirates : elle est très sympathique mais bien difficile !
> Ils y ont ajouté un système d'or pour acheter des costumes. Ça donne des précisions sur l'idée qu'on avait déjà de ce que pourra devenir le modèle économique du jeu d'ici quelques semaines...


Ah oui tiens, ils se financent comment eux ? Je ne me souviens pas avoir vu des trucs payant dans leur jeu.  ::blink::

----------


## Carpette

> Rappel : RecRoom, ce soir vers 21h00 ! Inscrivez vous dans le groupe Steam CPCVR pour vous retrouver plus facilement. La connexion au mumble des canards est un plus. Sur quel canal d'ailleurs ?


  J'ai raté ça alors que j'étais sur mon PC  ::'(:   Bizarrement, je n'ai pas eu la notification de l'évennement, je l'ai eu seulement ce matin en arrivant au bureau :Emo:

----------


## Rodwin

Dommage ! Mais ce n'est que partie remise !
N'hésites pas à dire quand tu veux jouer, tu trouveras souvent des canards pour t'accompagner.

----------


## Graine

Effectivement en baissant les divers parametres graphiques,plus de cinétose.
Je m'en rendais pas compte car les FPS ne s'affichent pas sur le casque enfin a priori.
Le pied  :Bave:

----------


## Graine

Je voudrais savoir si il y a moyen d'afficher les fps notamment pour Pcars,Pcars2,et Eurotruck 2.
J'ai action de mirillis et je peux utiliser aussi celui du driver de la carte graphique. Sauf que ça ne s'affiche que sur le moniteur.
Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai pas testé sans moniteur ça se trouve ça fonctionne ?
CA me permettrait de peaufiner mes réglages graphiques.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## 564.3

> Je voudrais savoir si il y a moyen d'afficher les fps notamment pour Pcars,Pcars2,et Eurotruck 2.


SteamVR a des outils de stats (notamment avec OpenVR Advanced Settings), mais j'utilise simplement l'option de base qui fait un popup dans le casque quand on perd des frames. Rien ne s'affiche quand il y a de la reprojection, mais on voit que des objets laggent un peu.

Edit: explications détaillées, et pour la pop-up dans le casque il faut cocher "notify in headset".

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a pour les autres API.

----------


## Graine

Dac Merci.

----------


## Graine

Je me suis fait offrir le PCars 2 alors que j'avais le 1.
Je vois pas trop ce qu' apporte le 2 en VR. Je suis profane en VR comme en simracing mais bon...

----------


## Graine

> SteamVR a des outils de stats (notamment avec OpenVR Advanced Settings), mais j'utilise simplement l'option de base qui fait un popup dans le casque quand on perd des frames. Rien ne s'affiche quand il y a de la reprojection, mais on voit que des objets laggent un peu.
> 
> Edit: explications détaillées, et pour la pop-up dans le casque il faut cocher "notify in headset".
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a pour les autres API.


Ca s'affiche dans le casque mais pas dans un endroit exploitable bon faut je creuse un peu la question...

----------


## 564.3

> Ca s'affiche dans le casque mais pas dans un endroit exploitable bon faut je creuse un peu la question...


Pour moi il y a une pop-up au centre vers le bas au moment où je perds des frames, sinon rien. Exemple dans cette vidéo



L'histoire des graphes détaillés qu'on peut voir à tout moment au dos de la manette droite, je l'ai découvert en allant voir la doc que j'ai mis en ref. Pas testé.

----------


## Graine

Je pensais être tranquille avec un RX580 mais obligé de faire max de concessions pour rendre ça jouable (enfin d'éviter  d'avoir un sac a vomi a coté de soi.)
Peut etre que le proc joue aussi car si je roule pépère en Renault tout seul j''ai évidemment plus de fps.Et en championnat c'est  bcp moins confortable.
Ca reste très cool mais bon... 
Et en effet les stats du steam vr overlay semblerait m'indique que c'est le cpu qui tousse fort.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon, j'ai rapidement testé la demo de Contagion Outbreak VR. Très bonne ambiance, niveau technique c'est très propre, les intéractions sont bien faites, l'inventaire à l'air solide. Mais nom de dieu que c'est flippant. Aucune chance que j'arrive à lancer ce jeu en solo...
Juste un petit soucis de placement des mains par rapport aux Touch Oculus (on sent le jeu pensé pour les Wands du Vive). Je n'ai pas regardé, mais il y a moyen de modifier l'angle des mains dans les options?

----------


## nodulle

Il rame pas chez toi ? La poisse, avec lui j'ai des baisses de framerate de malade. Même en mettant tout au minimum c'est injouable... et ce dès le menu.  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

*Contagion Outbreak VR*




> Il rame pas chez toi ? La poisse, avec lui j'ai des baisses de framerate de malade. Même en mettant tout au minimum c'est injouable... et ce dès le menu.


J'avais aussi des problèmes en regardant vers l'ordi dans la zone menu d'accueil, puis par endroits dans le jeu. C'est le CPU qui en prend un coup, et visiblement un i5 4950 ne suffit pas.
Je crois qu'ils ont patché la démo depuis, mais je n'ai pas retesté. Je verrais quand ils sortiront le jeu, qui a effectivement l'air plutôt bien par ailleurs (même si les interactions sont limitées).

Je ne crois pas avoir vu d'option in-game pour l'angle des manettes, au pire il y a OpenVRInputEmulator.

*Doom VFR*

Ça m'y fait penser à cause de l'angle des armes par défaut pourri (y compris avec le Vive) et j'y ai rejoué hier. Heureusement qu'ils ont mis une option in-game ici, parce que c'est spécifique à un contexte: alignement angle des armes/manette bizarre, mais ok pour le reste.

Et c'est vraiment dommage qu'il n'y ait pas d'option pour que le déplacement soit relatif à la manette plutôt qu'au casque… J'ai un peu avancé quand même, mais je crois que je vais attendre un nouveau patch (ça fait pas mal de temps quand même…). J'arrive plus ou moins à m'y faire en compensant, mais je me fais surprendre par moments et c'est frustrant. Genre il se passe un truc, je tourne la tête rapidement pour jeter un coup d'œil en oubliant de compenser, et je me plante dans le décors…

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Unspoken* gratuit ce week-end. J'ai testé le solo, vraiment une bonne ambiance, d'excellentes mécaniques de gameplay, de la VR bien utilisée. J'ai par contre peur que le multi soit désert ou trop dur...

----------


## Clad

Hello les gens

Depuis le temps que j'en rêvais, je me suis enfin fait plaisir avec un bel oculus tout neuf trouvé sur leboncoin.

Par contre je crois que j'ai fait une connerie.

Le premier jour, j'ai joué quelques heures. Roller coaster, diverses démo, Elite Dangerous... Impeccable. Un peu mal aux muscles des yeux en sortant, mais sinon pleine forme.

Du coup, j'ai acheté Fallout 4 VR. Comme tout allait bien, et que je pensais que j'étais pas sensible à l'effet gerbe, j'ai petit à petit désactivé toutes les options de confort (téléportation, vitesse de marche, vignette...).

Et je me suis senti malade comme pas possible. Grosse grosse envie de gerbe, migraine, et même chiasse. Ça a mis des heures à aller mieux, j'ai dû aller m'allonger.

Et depuis, gros problème: dès que je met le casque, je me sens vraiment malade au bout de quelques minutes. Même juste dans le deck oculus ou sur le virtual desktop. Comme si Fallout m'avait filé une allergie à la VR.

Ça vous l'a fait aussi ? C'est parti avec le temps ?

----------


## nodulle

Ouha, tu es sur que tu ne couve pas autre chose ?  ::O:  Dès le deck Oculus alors qu'il n'y a aucun mouvement imposé !

Du coup fait des petites sessions, dès que tu sens que ça commence à ne pas aller trop bien, pas la peine de forcer les choses : arrête tout de suite. Il ne faut pas te rendre malade au point de te dégoutter.
Dans un premier temps utilise uniquement des jeux ou des expériences où tu ne te déplace pas (sauf téléportation et encore, à toi de voir).

A force de jouer tu va finir par t'habituer. Le temps avant que ça te rende malade s'allongera petit à petit.

Perso au début j'avais un léger effet nauséeux qui s'est estompé avec le temps. Aujourd'hui ça ne me fait plus rien du tout.

----------


## mrFish

> Hello les gens
> 
> Depuis le temps que j'en rêvais, je me suis enfin fait plaisir avec un bel oculus tout neuf trouvé sur leboncoin.
> 
> Par contre je crois que j'ai fait une connerie.
> 
> Le premier jour, j'ai joué quelques heures. Roller coaster, diverses démo, Elite Dangerous... Impeccable. Un peu mal aux muscles des yeux en sortant, mais sinon pleine forme.
> 
> Du coup, j'ai acheté Fallout 4 VR. Comme tout allait bien, et que je pensais que j'étais pas sensible à l'effet gerbe, j'ai petit à petit désactivé toutes les options de confort (téléportation, vitesse de marche, vignette...).
> ...


Le framerate est correct ? C'est fluide au moins ?
Les décrochage d'affichage peuvent provoquer des nausées et te fracasser le cerveau instantanément.

Sinon comme tu as eu une mauvais expérience ton cerveau s'en souviens et l'attribut au port du casque.

Vérifie que les paramètres soient ok et que tout tournes bien.

Vas-y progressivement aussi. Faut des pauses au début et stop dès que tu ressens une gêne.

----------


## graouille

Plus qu'un problème de frame rate , ton cerveau a assimilé le rift avec un truc néfaste , et se défend avec ce qu'il a a disposition. Tu as fais trop de VR sans y être habitué ... comme dis au dessus , c'est pas grave , fais juste de toute petites session sans être malade , et augmente petit a petit la longueur de celles ci.

----------


## Clad

> Le framerate est correct ? C'est fluide au moins ?


Je sais pas comment le vérifier, mais ça me semble fluide. Et effectivement depuis c'est "moins pire".

Le film en VR avec le hérisson fourni avec est très sympa. Lucky's tale est aussi très agréable et ne fout pas la gerbe malgré le fait que ce soit un jeu où la caméra se déplace.

----------


## Clad

Je sais pas si ce sont mes yeux qui s'adaptent ou si je sais mieux régler l'Oculus, mais j'ai l'impression que l'affichage est de plus en plus net et précis. Vous avez eu la même sensation les premiers jours ?

J'utilise l'interface beta, et je peux lire sans problème les dernières applis (menu tout à gauche) sans me rapprocher, alors qu'avant je devais vraiment foutre le nez dessus pour pouvoir lire cette liste.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je sais pas si ce sont mes yeux qui s'adaptent ou si je sais mieux régler l'Oculus, mais j'ai l'impression que l'affichage est de plus en plus net et précis. Vous avez eu la même sensation les premiers jours ?
> 
> J'utilise l'interface beta, et je peux lire sans problème les dernières applis (menu tout à gauche) sans me rapprocher, alors qu'avant je devais vraiment foutre le nez dessus pour pouvoir lire cette liste.


Oui, clairement, l'organisme s'habitue et réagit différemment avec l'expérience. Aujourd'hui, j'aurais beaucoup de mal à jouer à un jeu qui ne propose pas de full locomotion, et je peux faire de longues séances sans soucis avec ce de mode déplacement. Pour la netteté, j'avoue que c'est meilleur depuis que j'ai claqué la 1080, et que je pousse le super sampling. D'ailleurs il y a quelques jours, lorsqu'il y a eu le bug Oculus, javais désactivé l'oculus Traytool, et j'ai oublié de le réactiver, bah j'ai bien senti la différence sans supersampling)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Le crédit Oculus est disponible si vous vous êtes connectés après le 1ier Février.*

*13€, ca fait Sairento VR a 7€ ou The Unspoken a 2€* (entre autres)

----------


## nodulle

Tu as reçu un email pour te le confirmer ? Je ne vois rien chez moi...  ::(:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Non rien recu, mais si tu vas dans la boutique, ca apparait en dessous du prix d'un jeu, ou dans tes paramètres de paiement(au dessus de Paypal pour moi)

----------


## jujupatate

OrbusVR est en promo à 24,99€ aussi, avec le crédit ça le fait à 11.99, je crois que je vais me laisser tenter, ça faisait un moment que je le surveillais.

----------


## nodulle

Ah ça y'est, je le vois, en début de soiré ça n'était pas le cas mais ça l'est maintenant.  :;):  En plus je viens de recevoir un email de la part d'Oculus !

Bon du coup, il y'a quoi de bien pour 13 balles ?!  ::):  Des idées ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ah ça y'est, je le vois, en début de soiré ça n'était pas le cas mais ça l'est maintenant.  En plus je viens de recevoir un email de la part d'Oculus !
> 
> Bon du coup, il y'a quoi de bien pour 13 balles ?!  Des idées ?


PLEINS DE TRUCS !!!!

Des packs de deux jeux, pour 25€ (soit 12€ avec la réduction)

Et ya du choix

----------


## graouille

Ayant eve valkyrie ( bin oui j'avais preco l'oculus  ::o:  ) j'ai chopé le bundle eve + sprint vector à 12.49 roro ( - le prix d'eve donc ) + reduc d'oculus = sprint vector gratos ! impeccable :D

ps : pour ceux qui ne les ont pas , Arizona + superhot = miam miam !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Arizona, je l'avais acheté, mais remboursé car il souffre du syndrome Raw Data, il a salement vieilli en un peu plus d'un an. Mais a 3€ (j'ai déjà Super Hot + la réduc), il peut faire le taf je ne sais pas.

----------


## nodulle

> PLEINS DE TRUCS !!!!
> 
> Des packs de deux jeux, pour 25€ (soit 12€ avec la réduction)
> 
> Et ya du choix


Je parlais surtout de petits jeux/expériences à une quinzaine d'euros (à peu près le montant de la réduc quoi !).  :;): 

_Comment ça je suis pingre !!_  ::o:  y'a pas de petit profit.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

et les *13€* normalement sont valables 1 an
donc avec les promos qui arrivent bientôt, il y aura de quoi faire aussi sur le store Oculus
sans parler de la *promo du jour* instaurée depuis la semaine dernière...

----------


## pumableu

> Arizona, je l'avais acheté, mais remboursé car il souffre du syndrome Raw Data, il a salement vieilli en un peu plus d'un an. Mais a 3€ (j'ai déjà Super Hot + la réduc), il peut faire le taf je ne sais pas.


T'es un peu dur, j'ai commencé la VR début février, et Arizona/Raw Data font partie de mes jeux favoris, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire qu'un jeu a mal vieilli parce qu'il est moins nerveux et un peu moins bien beau que des jeux VR actuel  ::mellow::  (Je sais grâce à un micro placé sous ton siège , que tu as beaucoup aimé Sairento qui semble être ton nouveau mètre étalon VR)

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

ENFIN!!! 

*SKYRIM VR* sur PC VR

http://store.steampowered.com/app/61...ls_V_Skyrim_VR

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> T'es un peu dur, j'ai commencé la VR début février, et Arizona/Raw Data font partie de mes jeux favoris, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire qu'un jeu a mal vieilli parce qu'il est moins nerveux et un peu moins bien beau que des jeux VR actuel  (Je sais grâce à un micro placé sous ton siège , que tu as beaucoup aimé Sairento qui semble être ton nouveau mètre étalon VR)


Damned, je suis suivi !!!
Je suis d'accord, Arizona Sunshine et Raw Data, sont de bons jeux, mais quand tu vas lire les tests de l'époque, les mecs en parlent comme d'Half Life 2 ou Super Mario 64. Ce ne sont pas les jeux qui vont révolutionner la VR (Raw Data est extrêmement pauvre en level design par exemple, et assez limité niveau interaction)

----------


## Kazemaho

> ENFIN!!! 
> 
> *SKYRIM VR* sur PC VR
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/61...ls_V_Skyrim_VR


Preco....  :B):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Preco....


Ha ha Preco  :haha: 
Un jeu Bethesda  :haha: 
En VR  :haha:

----------


## Rodwin

Joie !

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

et Bethesda annonce une version *Oculus RiFT* en plus des 2 autres, c'est beau...

----------


## Kazemaho

> Ha ha Preco 
> Un jeu Bethesda 
> En VR


Ouais je m'en fous, je suis faible...

----------


## 564.3

> et Bethesda annonce une version *Oculus RiFT* en plus des 2 autres, c'est beau...


Ouais, ils ont l'air un peu plus confiants maintenant. Mais on attend encore des patchs pour Fallout et Doom… même pour la plateforme cible initiale (le Vive), il y a encore du boulot.
On verra dans quel état sortira la version PC de Skyrim…

J'attends surtout Beat Saber, en espérant bien qu'il sorte en avril. C'est la cible des devs maintenant, sans garantie. Ref-: https://twitter.com/BeatSaber/status/973617609521422336

----------


## mrFish

> Ha ha Preco 
> Un jeu Bethesda 
> En VR


De 2011.

----------


## R3dF0x

> et les *13€* normalement sont valables 1 an
> donc avec les promos qui arrivent bientôt, il y aura de quoi faire aussi sur le store Oculus
> sans parler de la *promo du jour* instaurée depuis la semaine dernière...


Hein !?!! Peut-on dépenser nos crédits Oculus en dehors du Store Oculus ? 


_Puisque que les promos arrivent et qu'on a 1 an pour dépenser nos crédits, je vais attendre une promo Lone Echo
Merci pour l'info_

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

non non exclusivement sur le* store Oculus* bien sûr
c'était pour bien préciser au cas où.. :nerd:

la prochaine période de grosses promos normalement 
c'est pour fêter les 2 ans du *RiFT*, à la toute fin du mois

----------


## Sorkar

Il y a des details sur Skyrim VR ? Genre full locomotion ou pas ? Comment sont gerée les manettes oculus etc... Il me semble que le portage de Fallout etait un peu bidon, j'espere qu'il ont redressé la barre avec ce Skyrim...

Mais 60 boules putain... Ca vous semble honnête ? Pour quelqu'un qui avais bien rincé la version vanilla a l’époque mais qui n'a jamais touché aux addons (qui semblent tous inclus dans la version VR, encore heureux...)

----------


## mrFish

> Il y a des details sur Skyrim VR ? Genre full locomotion ou pas ? Comment sont gerée les manettes oculus etc... Il me semble que le portage de Fallout etait un peu bidon, j'espere qu'il ont redressé la barre avec ce Skyrim...
> 
> Mais 60 boules putain... Ca vous semble honnête ? Pour quelqu'un qui avais bien rincé la version vanilla a l’époque mais qui n'a jamais touché aux addons (qui semblent tous inclus dans la version VR, encore heureux...)


Nan mais le fait qu'on paye les versions VR full price alors qu'on a les jeux de base c'est une n'importe quoi on est bien d'accord. 60 boules c'est abusé.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Skyrim VR est déjà disponible depuis un moment sur la PS4, de mémoire, ils proposent la full locomotion (c'est le cas sur tous les jeux qui sortent maintenant, les joueurs sont habitués), et l'utilisation des touch pour les combats. Pour le prix c'est abusé en effet, mais Fallout4VR s'est très bien vendu (100.000 unités écoulées sur Steam)alors qu'il était plein pot également.

----------


## Hereticus

> Skyrim VR est déjà disponible depuis un moment sur la PS4, de mémoire, ils proposent la full locomotion (c'est le cas sur tous les jeux qui sortent maintenant, les joueurs sont habitués), et l'utilisation des touch pour les combats. Pour le prix c'est abusé en effet, mais Fallout4VR s'est très bien vendu (100.000 unités écoulées sur Steam)alors qu'il était plein pot également.


... et sans les dlcs.

Maintenant +1 sur le fait que 60 boules c'est trop, surtout si on possède déjà le jeu de base avec tous les dlcs...

----------


## Kazemaho

J'avoue que je trouve aussi que c'est trop mais j'ai jamais fait Skyrim encore parce que jamais eu le temps..donc je me dis que c'est une bonne occasion  ::): 
(Puis pour un jdr fps en VR j'avoue que je suis faible)

----------


## Sorkar

Ouai de tout façon 60 boules ou pas, je le prendrais, faut arrêter de se raconter des histoires  ::rolleyes:: 

 :^_^:

----------


## Hereticus

Personnellement je trouve que sans mods ça perd déjà de son intérêt ... donc peut-être attendre le support des mods et le prendre à ce moment là moins cher ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai peur que l'aspect combat soit un bête copier/coller de la version non VR, quand je vois la vidéo de gameplay. Quand on a gouté à Gorn, Unspkoen ou Mage's Tale, les combats ont l'air un peu fade niveau épée et magie... (mais y'a tout l'aspect JDR et open world derrière)

----------


## fwoueddd

Je m'avance, mais c'est surement comme Fallout 4 VR, les mods et outils marchent sauf ceux qui font appel à F4SE (ou SKSE pour Skyrim) et ceux qui modifient les fichiers SWF d'interface, puisque ceux ci sont modifiés pour la version VR (ça integre donc tous les mods qui modifient l'UI (qui ne changent rien) ou l'arbre des Perks (et là c'est le crash direct)).

Enfin perso, j'ai pas eu de probleme pour faire un fallout VR fonctionnel avec 170 mods (même si j'ai fini par rebasculer en normal pour ma partie, du coup, je vais surement relancer FO4 en VR pour le mod frost). Du coup, j'ai pas trop de doutes sur Skyrim (mais bon, c'est quand même à vérifier).

----------


## olive22440

Salut, possesseur d’un casque WMR j’aimerai prochainement me prendre lone Echo. Étant une exclu rift, est il disponible uniquement sur le store Rift?

Y a t’il des promotions régulièrement sur ce store?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Salut, possesseur d’un casque WMR j’aimerai prochainement me prendre lone Echo. Étant une exclu rift, est il disponible uniquement sur le store Rift?
> 
> Y a t’il des promotions régulièrement sur ce store?


Oui exclu Oculus Store

Et oui, il y a des réductions quotidiennes sur le store. et des grosses soldes assez régulièrement. Après de mémoire, Lone Echo n'est jamais vraiment très soldé car il trust systématiquement les meilleurs ventes du store.

----------


## 564.3

> Oui exclu Oculus Store
> 
> Et oui, il y a des réductions quotidiennes sur le store. et des grosses soldes assez régulièrement. Après de mémoire, Lone Echo n'est jamais vraiment très soldé car il trust systématiquement les meilleurs ventes du store.


Aux dernières soldes je l'ai acheté 30€ (vs 40€). Attention par contre, avec 8Go de RAM j'ai eu quelques crashs dans l'espace. Il faut diminuer la taille des textures et éviter de trop bourriner quand ça charge. En intérieur ça roule.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Concernant Skyrim VR, j'espère qu'ils ont (au moins) revu le gameplay à l'arc. Il parait qu'il se controle comme une arbalète sur PSVR (orientation selon la main qui tiens l'arc, rien à foutre de l'autre).

Pour les préco il n'y a même pas de réduction ou autre, et ça cartonne quand même (encore dans le top 25 Steam en ce moment)... Mais si par miracle les retours après la sortie indiquent qu'ils ont fait un truc correct, il se pourrait que je craque.

----------


## R3dF0x

> Salut, possesseur d’un casque WMR j’aimerai prochainement me prendre *lone Echo*. Étant une exclu rift, est il disponible uniquement sur le store Rift?
> 
> Y a t’il des *promotions* régulièrement sur ce store?


Regarde le message de Lance SOLO 10 messages avant le tien ...
La dernière promo de Lone Echo date du mois de décembre. Le jeu coûtait 34,99$ CAD au lieu de 45,99$ CAD

----------


## ExPanda

Je vous remercie pas pour le conseil sur Rec Room  ::(: 
J'ai mis deux coups de poings dans ma bibliothèque, et j'ai emmêlé la dragonne du contrôleur dans le câble des écouteurs à en arracher le jack.  :Emo: 

Il faut prévoir BEAUCOUP de place !

----------


## Kazemaho

> Je vous remercie pas pour le conseil sur Rec Room 
> J'ai mis deux coups de poings dans ma bibliothèque, et j'ai emmêlé la dragonne du contrôleur dans le câble des écouteurs à en arracher le jack. 
> 
> Il faut prévoir BEAUCOUP de place !


Ah ouais mais le cable des ecouteurs il faut le raccourcir pour pas qu'il tombe hein  :;): 

Sinon, il faut bien delimiter la zone oui c'est un vrai jeu roomscale qui dechire  ::):

----------


## FixB

J'ai acheté The Unspoken après le weekend gratuit et j'aime bien: c'est sympa et bien fini je trouve... 
D'autres canards y jouent ??

----------


## ExPanda

> Ah ouais mais le cable des ecouteurs il faut le raccourcir pour pas qu'il tombe hein 
> 
> Sinon, il faut bien delimiter la zone oui c'est un vrai jeu roomscale qui dechire


Il faut surtout que je chope autre chose que les écouteurs de merde que j'ai et qui tiennent pas. Je passe mon temps à les remettre, c'est comme ça que j'ai réussi à les coincer dans la dragonne  ::P: 

Pour la zone c'est que j'ai très peu d'espace devant le pc en fait, et même si elle est bien délimitée une fois à fond dans le jeu je faisais plus gaffe aux bordures.  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

Ayé le mod VR de PayDay 2 vient de passer en DLC (gratuit). Plus besoin d'être sur la branche beta pour en profiter !  ::): 




> J'ai acheté The Unspoken après le weekend gratuit et j'aime bien: c'est sympa et bien fini je trouve... 
> D'autres canards y jouent ??


J'avais testé rapidement la campagne solo quand elle est sortie, elle était plutôt sympa, il faudrait que je m'y remette. Par contre le multi je n'ai pas du tout accroché.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Putain c'est bon ca pour Payday2, ca manque d'annonce officielle pour en parler c'est con.

Sinon, j'ai testé Eternity Warrior VR, après des commentaires dithyrambiques sur le store. Bah vous fatiguez pas même si c'est gratuit, c'est très très mauvais. Aucune sensation de puissance sur l'épée, l'arc tire des flèches nerf, seuls les flingues sont un peu intéressant niveau gameplay, mais sur les sensations de tir, il n'y a rien, les ennemis ont une seule animation quand on les touche (quand on pense ce qu'on avait sur L4D, qui a plus de dix piges bordel..), le son n'est jamais spatialisé (et on a l'impression que du coup, certains monstres arrivent dans le dos, alors qu'ils arrivent toujours d'en face)

Bref, je lui accorde une note de Overkill VR /10

----------


## nodulle

> Putain c'est bon ca pour Payday2, ca manque d'annonce officielle pour en parler c'est con.


Si si il y en a une    ::):

----------


## Hereticus

Petite question en passant :

Savez-vous si Fallout 4 VR fonctionne bien sur l'occulus ? Je sais qu'à sa sortie s'était plutôt pour le VIVE ( pour différentes raisons : contrôleurs, résolution des textes .. ) mais peut-être ont-ils amélioré celà depuis pour l'occulus ?

----------


## Carpette

Payday 2 en VR, il faut une config de sale ?
J'ai un i5 4460 et une RX 470, et un collègue qui a testé le jeu avec un i7 6700HQ (ouais, il joue sur PC portable, ça peut être une des cause du problème je pense), et une 1060 6Go disait que c'était injouable chez lui

----------


## pumableu

J'arrive sans doute à la bourre en essayant *Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes* que maintenant  ::P: 

C'est à double tranchant si on y joue avec sa moitié. Un coup on se tape dans la main, l'autre on se traite de macaque consanguin.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je suppose que tu peux largement t'en sortir en diminuant certains paramètres graphiques. Le jeu de base commence à dater et le passage en VR ne me semble pas très violent. Sur mon I5 vieux de 2 ans avec une 970, je pouvais jouer sans soucis.

D'ailleurs, il va falloir s'organiser quelques braquages en VR, maintenant qu'on peut y jouer proprement avec le stuff acquis normalement.

----------


## Kazemaho

> J'arrive sans doute à la bourre en essayant *Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes* que maintenant 
> 
> C'est à double tranchant si on y joue avec sa moitié. Un coup on se tape dans la main, l'autre on se traite de macaque consanguin.


On en a fait 1 avec ma femme et les enfants ou on faisait tourner le casque chacun son tour... 
Plus jamais, on a failli se battre  ::sad::

----------


## Sorkar

Reste un truc qui manque selon moi sur leur version VR, la possibilité de tenir une arme a deux main.... a deux mains  ::|:  
Déjà d'une, ca fait bizarre, et en plus ca pourrai apporter un bonus de stabilité ou je sais pas quoi.

Ou alors moi je veux pouvoir équiper une m4 dans chaque mains  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Reste un truc qui manque selon moi sur leur version VR, la possibilité de tenir une arme a deux main.... a deux mains  
> Déjà d'une, ca fait bizarre, et en plus ca pourrai apporter un bonus de stabilité ou je sais pas quoi.
> 
> Ou alors moi je veux pouvoir équiper une m4 dans chaque mains


C'est pour moi le gros soucis de la VR,un truc que je mets même au dessus du free locomotion : les contrôleurs actuels simulent très mal le fait d'utiliser une arme à deux mains. Il faut soit s'équiper d'un appareil spécial (et cher), soit se fabriquer un truc cheapos, mais en mode vanilla, ca n'est pas convaincant du tout, et ca me pète vraiment l'immersion quand je joue à Onward.

----------


## Sorkar

Bah Onward encore, on peut vraiment les prendre a deux main, pour moi pas de soucis, mais c'est pas le cas sur Payday.

Perso je jouait qu'avec des akimbo, problème "résolu"  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je viens de faire quelques parties et je te confirme qu'on peut également tenir nos armes à deux mains sur Payday2 (validé sur un M16 et un P90)
Ca compense beaucoup à distance mais a moyenne portée, ce n'est pas vraiment utile. Le jeu est toujours une aussi grosse claque en VR, j'ai fait quelques braquages en facile avec des bots (et les tuto, qui sont assez bien fait pour se remettre dans le bain), et c'est vraiment grisant.

----------


## FixB

> J'avais testé rapidement la campagne solo quand elle est sortie, elle était plutôt sympa, il faudrait que je m'y remette. Par contre le multi je n'ai pas du tout accroché.


Perso, j'ai fait quelques parties multi très sympa. Pas trop d'attente en général et les duels sont courts et dynamiques je trouve  ::):

----------


## Carpette

J'ai réinstallé payday 2, je vois Payday 2: VR dans le magasin ... mais le jeu ne se lance qu'en normal ...  ::(: 
Des gens ont pu y jouer avec un casque WMR ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Il faut installer le dlc vr et apres il te donnera l choix au demarrage du jeu

----------


## Carpette

Quand j'essaie de l'installer via steam il ne me propose que "jouer", je n'ai pas accès à "télécharger" ou même "acheter le DLC".
Je vais reboot au cas où

- - - Mise à jour - - -

edit: ok, après reboot, j'ai bien le bouton "télécharger" via steam, mais quand je clique dessus, cet abrutit me lance le jeu hors VR ...

----------


## Carpette

Tout bon, j'ai trouvé, je ne sais pas pourquoi ça ne s'installait pas, mais en passant par ma liste de jeux -> clic droit sur payday 2 -> liste des contenus téléchargeables, j'ai vu que le mod VR n'était pas coché, je l'ai coché, et ça se lance maintenant  ::lol::

----------


## raven33.be

Pour Payday, vous savez si ont peux jouer en VR avec des amis sans VR ?

----------


## nodulle

Désolé Carpette, au final j'ai pas eu le temps de venir...  ::sad:: 




> Pour Payday, vous savez si ont peux jouer en VR avec des amis sans VR ?


Oui, les deux types de joueurs sont mélangés.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

D'ailleurs, pour ceux qui ont lancé payday 2 VR. Est-ce qu'on peut enfin voir les mouvements des bras des joueurs VR ? D'ailleurs, j'ai hâte de tester le casse avec les voitures et voir ce que donne la conduite en VR.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> D'ailleurs, pour ceux qui ont lancé payday 2 VR. Est-ce qu'on peut enfin voir les mouvements des bras des joueurs VR ? D'ailleurs, j'ai hâte de tester le casse avec les voitures et voir ce que donne la conduite en VR.


Aucune idée, j'ai uniquement fait du solo offline, j'ai pas pu demandé aux bots  ::trollface:: 

Je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait de la conduite dans Payday2 tiens...Et sinon, le jeu me propose d'acheter l'intégralité des DLC pour 32 boules, ca vaut le coup?

Sachant que j'ai uniquement acheté le jeu de base, mais que j'ai apparemment quelques DLC dans la liste (et des trucs gratos genre John Wick et compagnie)

----------


## 564.3

Cet aprem je me demandais comment sauter dans Payday2 VR, et en fait faut utiliser le dash.
Leur FAQ est à lire, parce que je n'ai pas vu l'info in-game.
Ils expliquent comment fonctionne la conduite aussi (pas testé).

----------


## Sorkar

Merci pour le retour zapp super nouvelle pour les armes a deux mains  ::): 

Sinon pour les DLC non c'est pas une bonne affaire, évite. Il y a régulièrement la ultimate édition qui se retrouve a 15 - 20 boules sur steam.

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai craqué pour SuperhotVR et c'est vraiment énorme !  :Bave: 
Par contre je n'arrive pas du tout à lancer des objets, c'est assez handicapant. J'ai peut-être raté un truc pendant le tuto  ::blink::  Sur la manette WMR je les prends donc avec la gachette, je fais le mouvement du lancé, je lâche avec le pavé tactile, mais je n'arrive quasiment jamais à leur faire avoir un mouvement.

Ah et il faut faire gaffe à pas se laisser emballer aussi, j'ai mis deux coups de boule dans ma bibliothèque en voulant esquiver des balles.  :Red:

----------


## Carpette

Lancer des trucs c'est clairement un entraînement, j'ai galéré aussi au début, mais avec un peu de pratique, ça se fait bien.

----------


## FixB

Pareil, ça devient plus naturel avec un peu d'entraînement  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Ok, j'avais pas loupé un truc alors faut juste que je m'entraîne.
Merci pour vos réponses  ::):

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*BUDGET CUTS* va enfin sortir et c'est prévu pour le 16 mai prochain !
sur Oculus RiFT et HTC ViVE

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> *BUDGET CUTS* va enfin sortir et c'est prévu pour le 16 mai prochain !
> sur Oculus RiFT et HTC ViVE


Et les deux previews me font penser que ce jeu va être un vrai "game changer" (dieu que je déteste cette expression) pour la VR. Tout y est, l'univers atypique, le gameplay full VR qui prend tout son sens, le déplacement absolument génial, l'humour

Vraiment étonnant que Valve ne les ai pas racheté pour intégrer ca à l'univers de Portal.

----------


## nodulle

Cool,  ::):  on connait son prix ? On sait si il sera dispo en français ?

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Cool,  on connait son prix ? On sait si il sera dispo en français ?



autour des *30$*_ (donc 30€?)_ il paraît

et niveau du français, je ne pense pas que cela soit super important dans un jeu pareil
_(et je suis qlq'un qui regarde aussi tjr si ya du français avant d'acheter 1 jeu)_

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Vu les vidéos et l'univers, je m'attends à des dialogues et une histoire décalée. On sera clairement pas dans Lone Echo, mais à mon avis, yaura pas de Français (ou alors juste les sous titres avec du bol), et l'anglais sera un peu nécessaire pour profiter de l'ambiance.

----------


## Elglon

> Lancer des trucs c'est clairement un entraînement, j'ai galéré aussi au début, mais avec un peu de pratique, ça se fait bien.


Ca dépend vraiment des jeux en fait. Dans certains j'arrive à jongler avec les objets, dans d'autres, non.

Je me souvient pas de pb particulier à jeter des trucs dans SuperHotVr, si ce n'est que la visée était dure. (en comparaison de Robo Recall qui t'aide clairement à lancer les chose où tu veux)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Sur Arktika.1, j'ai galéré pour lancer une grenade ou une fumigene. Je n'ai pas retenté depuis.

----------


## FixB

Obduction est dans le dernier bundle chez humble bundle.
Quelqu'un a essayé ? Les critiques semblent partagées...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Beta Fermé de Seeking Dawn !! J'ai eu ma clé.  ::):

----------


## Carpette

Haaan, j'avais pas eu l'info sur ce titre !
Ca a l'air vraiment pas mal du tout !!!  :Bave:  (si quelqu'un a une clé en rab ... on ne sait jamais)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Putain oue, c'est rude une vidéo aussi alléchante dès le matin...Preneur si clef dispo également !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour ma part, j'ai fait une préco sur le site officiel. Du coup, j'ai un voucher de 10$ et un accès assuré à la Beta.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

ça donne quoi so far?

----------


## 564.3

Je me demande aussi ce que ça donne. Le trailer VR donne l'impression d'être joué au gamepad, vu les animations scriptées pour les actions des bras.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je vous dis ça en fin de soirée, en espérant que la beta commence bien en ce moment.

----------


## Sheraf

Dites...

J'ai jamais de ma vie entière joué ni à Payday 1, ni à Payday 2, mais je l'ai acheté y a un moment pour essayer en VR.

J'comptais essayer, mais je me demandais si il valait pas mieux savoir un peu y jouer en flat avant d'y jouer en VR.


J'me jette à l'eau sans reflechir?

----------


## 564.3

> Dites...
> 
> J'ai jamais de ma vie entière joué ni à Payday 1, ni à Payday 2, mais je l'ai acheté y a un moment pour essayer en VR.
> 
> J'comptais essayer, mais je me demandais si il valait pas mieux savoir un peu y jouer en flat avant d'y jouer en VR.
> 
> 
> J'me jette à l'eau sans reflechir?


Tu peux y aller direct en VR, en faisant le tuto. Il faudra de toute façon s'habituer aux contrôles VR. Pour le contenu et les mécanismes, ce n'est pas plus clair hors VR. Éventuellement il y a quelques opérations qui sont distinctes sur desktop, donc tu sauras que c'est possible, mais pas forcément comment. Il vaut mieux commencer à jouer un peu, puis aller voir la FAQ VR sur Steam.

Pour Elite Dangerous ou les simulateurs complexes ça vaut plus le coup de démarrer hors VR le temps d'apprendre et configurer les commandes. Mais typiquement on utilise le même périphérique de contrôle.

----------


## nodulle

> Dites...
> 
> J'ai jamais de ma vie entière joué ni à Payday 1, ni à Payday 2, mais je l'ai acheté y a un moment pour essayer en VR.
> 
> J'comptais essayer, mais je me demandais si il valait pas mieux savoir un peu y jouer en flat avant d'y jouer en VR.
> 
> 
> J'me jette à l'eau sans reflechir?


Tout pareil que toi, j'y ai joué direct en VR et j'ai pas eu trop de soucis.  ::):  Enfin j'ai joué un peu avec un canard au début, ce qui m'a aidé.
Pense bien à faire le tuto et n'hésite pas à m'ajouter en ami sur Steam, on pourra s'y retrouver si le cœur t'en dit.  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon pas de bol, Seeking Dawn  ne se lance pas. Et en allant dans le twitter des dévs, la beta était le 19 mars alors que j'ai reçu la clé le 20. :/

----------


## jicey

Dites les canards, j’ai téléchargé et testé Bullet Train via Revive sur mon casque WMR.
Ca marche top, aucun souci.

Du coup je suis tenté de prendre le bundle Arizona / Superhot sur l’oculus store.
J’ai lu que par le passé, ils avaient sorti une mise à jour qui empêchait Revive de fonctionner.
Donc ça me fait un peu peur qu’ils recommencent, et que je me sois fait avoir.
C’est probable à votre avis ?

De plus cela fait un store de plus, ce qui m’embête un peu.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Arizona et Super hot sont aussi sur Steam.

----------


## jicey

Mais pas au même prix.
C’est bien la promo qui m’intéresse ici.

----------


## nodulle

> J’ai lu que par le passé, ils avaient sorti une mise à jour qui empêchait Revive de fonctionner.
> Donc ça me fait un peu peur qu’ils recommencent, et que je me sois fait avoir.
> C’est probable à votre avis ?


Si ils sont revenu en arrière sur le patch qui empêchait les autres casques de fonctionner c'est qu'ils avaient une raison : la grosse shitstorm qui est arrivé juste après !
Et c'était une autre époque, ils n'avaient pas du tout la même politique qu'aujourd'hui. Depuis ils font des pieds et des mains pour améliorer leur image. Ils vont pas tout balayer en bridant leur store.

Enfin à mon avis il n'y a aucune raison de s'en faire. Ils vont pas cracher sur la tune que tu vas dépenser sur leur store bien que tu as un autre casque.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Si ils sont revenu en arrière sur le patch qui empêchait les autres casques de fonctionner c'est qu'ils avaient une raison : la grosse shitstorm qui est arrivé juste après !
> Et c'était une autre époque, ils n'avaient pas du tout la même politique qu'aujourd'hui. Depuis ils font des pieds et des mains pour améliorer leur image. Ils vont pas tout balayer en bridant leur store.
> 
> Enfin à mon avis il n'y a aucune raison de s'en faire. Ils vont pas cracher sur la tune que tu vas dépenser sur leur store bien que tu as un autre casque.


Yep, certains jeux du store ne fonctionnent pas car dans le code, ca va directement chercher les sensors (et tu n'en as pas sur le WMR) c'est le seuls soucis qui peut être rencontré.

Et de toutes facons, sur le store, tu peux te faire un rembourser un jeu sans avoir a te justifier.

----------


## 564.3

> Mais pas au même prix.
> C’est bien la promo qui m’intéresse ici.


Au pire t'attends les promos Steam. Ça ne sera peut-être pas à l'euro près, mais au moins ton matos est supporté par les devs. Par exemple des ajustements de détails d'ergonomie, un bug spécifique, ou autre. En général ils ne se font pas trop chier et vérifient juste que ça fonctionne avec le mapping "type Vive" par défaut, mais ça peut valoir le coup. À vérifier auprès de quelqu'un qui connait mieux WMR que moi.

Sur la boutique Oculus, je n'achète que leurs exclus. Et si elles sont explicitement temporaires, j'attends.
Par exemple The Mage's Tale (juin 2017) sort sur Steam vendredi. En passant les devs ne supportent pas WMR tout de suite (mapping par défaut), mais au moins ils peuvent l'ajouter dans les semaines qui viennent. Sur Oculus Store, il va éventuellement falloir attendre OpenXR, voir plus.

----------


## jicey

Yes bien vu je n'avais pas pensé au fait que sur steam les jeux pouvaient être un peu retravaillés pour supporter nativement les WMR.
Merci pour vos réponses, cet argument me fait pencher vers steam  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Petite soirée full coop sur *From Other Suns*, autant le jeu m'a paru bien polish à deux voir en solo, mais en trois, on a eu pas mal de galères :
-Jeu qui plante sur le casque, alors que sur l'écran, on voit bien le vaisseau
-Jeu qui plante complètement
-Niveau généré avec bug (dans une mission, on devait buter des robots mais la station était minuscule, et il manquait clairement des couloirs menant vers d'autres endroits)
-Des persos qui se téléportent.

Pourtant, on était trois fibrés à jouer. Malgré ca, le jeu est toujours aussi sympa, la partie Roguelike est présente et amusante, les gunfights sont toujours aussi nerveux.

On est ensuite parti faire le coop sur *Rec Room*, et là pas de surprise, ca marche bien, c'est mignon, la maniabilité est au poil, le nouveau monde des pirates est sympa et assez différent du reste des niveaux.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Yep, certains jeux du store ne fonctionnent pas car dans le code, ca va directement chercher les sensors (et tu n'en as pas sur le WMR) c'est le seuls soucis qui peut être rencontré.
> 
> Et de toutes facons, sur le store, tu peux te faire un rembourser un jeu sans avoir a te justifier.


Non, la derniere update de Revive prends ca en compte et simule les sensors si tu as un WMR.
C'est pas hyper stable par contre car le dev de Revive préfère se concentrer sur le build spécial WMR qu'il est en train de développer (et donc la beta privée vient de commencer).

----------


## Couillu

J'ai choppé superhot en promo sur steam hier à 17€, j'ai hâte de tester !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, j'ai finalement pu lancer Seeking Dawn. Pour un jeu Unity, il est vraiment beau. J'ai cru que c'était du Unreal Engine 4. Le jeu propose 2 types de locomotion, du blink et du free locomotion. Pour se dernier, il y a un mélange de free locomotion classique et celui de Sprint Vector où il faut bouger nos bras. Plus on les fait bouger vite, plus le perso avance vite.

Le système d'inventaire par contre n'est pas super pratique. Il y a trop d'intéractions inutiles avant de pouvoir ranger un item dans l'inventaire. Sinon, au moment de partir en mission, le jeu a crashé et pas moyen d'aller plus loin que se soit en solo qu'en multijoueur.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai enfin pu jouer sans crash à Seeking Dawn. Le jeu est vraiment beau mais en contre partie, les maps sont ultra petite, mais vraiment. Du coup, on se retrouve avec des chargements à foison. Avec un SSD, ça passerait mieux.
Et mauvaise nouvelle ou pas, il y a du crafting ! Il faut aussi gérer la faim et la soif. Et les combats contre les mobs font très action RPG à la Borderlands. Il y a même des phases de plateforme.

Du coup, côté combat et vu les monstres du début, c'est mou. A voir plus loin dans le jeu. Mais en tout cas, il est magnifique.

----------


## Graine

J' essaie de jouer a PAYDAY 2.
Mais je vois plus de possibilité de lancer en VR.
Une idée?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah non c'est bon fallait juste installer le DLC.

----------


## Graine

Sinon j ai désactivé un truc dans steam vr.Je suis pas chez moi je peux  pas verifier il question de desentralacement je crois.
Je vérifierais mais.du.coup j ai pu augmenter les paramètres graphiques
Sans cinetose et ca tourne bcp mieux.
Désolé pour la typo suis sur portable.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je viens de finir la beta de Seeking Dawn après 2h de jeu, en solo. La partie récolte de ressources est aussi chiante que n'importe quel autre jeu (bon, c'est une question de préférences). Le craft se résume pour le moment à construire un distributeur d'équipements (armes / gadget) et de munitions. On peut construire aussi des tourelles auto mais à des emplacements bien précis. 
Je suis assez déçu de la lampe torche. J'aurai bien aimé l'avoir au niveau de la tête ou l'accrocher sur notre combinaison.

Les assets popent violemment à 1m du joueur. Les autres armes autre que le flingue de base sont sympa. Le boss de fin de la beta est assez impressionnant !   Malheureusement la beta n'est pas assez alléchante par rapport aux trailers. 
J'attendrai la prochaine mise à jour du coup.

----------


## R3dF0x

Seeking Dawn, c'est PSVR Only ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Nan. C'est d'abord sur PC (HTC Vive, Rift et il me semble aussi WMR). Il arrivera sur PSVR plus tard je crois.

----------


## R3dF0x

Ah! Je demandais parce que je ne trouvais rien sur Steam.

----------


## wushu_calimero

Hello,

Après une loongue période entre achat et test réel, je me suis relancé après 2 mois avec mon Vive.

J'ai tenté supersampling à fond dans les paramètre steam VR, mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça change grand chose. A part parfois des images perdues. Pour avoir tenté de lancer des jeux classiques en mode cinema, c'est illisible (jdr à texte à eviter).

Du coup je me demande si il y a un autre endroit à paramétrer ou bien ?

Sinon suite à un avis en ces lieux, j'ai testé la démo de derail valley, et  fait jouer mon père dessus. C'est vrai que la VR ca change complétement l'expérience de jeu pour le pilotage. Hate d'essayer un jeu de vol avec palonnier et HOTA (ça doit exister hein ?)

----------


## Graine

> Sinon j ai désactivé un truc dans steam vr.Je suis pas chez moi je peux  pas verifier il question de desentralacement je crois.
> Je vérifierais mais.du.coup j ai pu augmenter les paramètres graphiques
> Sans cinetose et ca tourne bcp mieux.
> Désolé pour la typo suis sur portable.


IL s'agit de ça en fait :

https://www.etr.fr/tutorial/4392-dou...u-presque.html

----------


## Graine

Tain le nombre de Lenovo explorer en ventre sur LBC. J'aurais pu m'abstenir de payer plein pot.

----------


## mrFish

> IL s'agit de ça en fait :
> 
> https://www.etr.fr/tutorial/4392-dou...u-presque.html


Je couperai pas l'interleaved reprojection moi.
Tu vas surement gagner en FPS mais celui va varier en faites.
L'article est vraiment menteur (et vieux), tu double pas tes FPS en désactivant, c'est juste que tu n'es plus bridé à 45fps quand tu ne maintien pas les 90fps.

Après si ça ne te provoque pas de gêne pourquoi pas  ::P:

----------


## Graine

Ok merci ,je pense que ca doit être ma cervelle qui s'habitue tout simplement.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*REDOUT: Enhanced Edition* clé steam à *10$ US* sur https://www.chrono.gg/  ::w00t:: 
jusqu'à 18h00 heure FR

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon, j'ai fini la démo de *Budget Cuts*

J'en veux plus, je veux le jeu complet, même à 90€ je le prendrais. C'est malin, le roomscale est absolument impeccable, le gameplay est tout con mais génial, il me tarde de voir ce qu'ils ont fait de l'univers déjanté qu'on entrevoit dans la demo.

Et puis ces moments de solitude où on se rate en lancant 5 couteaux sur un robot de dos, digne du film Hot Shots.

----------


## Endymion

> Bon, j'ai fini la démo de *Budget Cuts*
> 
> J'en veux plus, je veux le jeu complet, même à 90€ je le prendrais. C'est malin, le roomscale est absolument impeccable, le gameplay est tout con mais génial, il me tarde de voir ce qu'ils ont fait de l'univers déjanté qu'on entrevoit dans la demo.
> 
> Et puis ces moments de solitude où on se rate en lancant 5 couteaux sur un robot de dos, digne du film Hot Shots.


Steam affiche qui n'est compatible qu'avec le vive et je vois des news parlant de l'oculus, ce n'est pas très clair.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Steam affiche qui n'est compatible qu'avec le vive et je vois des news parlant de l'oculus, ce n'est pas très clair.


Oui, il est noté "compatible Vive", car il a vraiment besoin des 360°, qu'il est impossible de se tourner en utilisant les sticks des Touch. Du coup, pour un utilisateur Oculus a 180°, c'est injouable. La démo date d'il y a 2 ans, mais le jeu est en fait complètement compatible avec l'Oculus.

----------


## Endymion

> Oui, il est noté "compatible Vive", car il a vraiment besoin des 360°, qu'il est impossible de se tourner en utilisant les sticks des Touch. Du coup, pour un utilisateur Oculus a 180°, c'est injouable. La démo date d'il y a 2 ans, mais le jeu est en fait complètement compatible avec l'Oculus.


Ok, donc je verrais si un jour je me prend un 3ème capteur.

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Hello,
> 
> Après une loongue période entre achat et test réel, je me suis relancé après 2 mois avec mon Vive.
> 
> J'ai tenté supersampling à fond dans les paramètre steam VR, mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça change grand chose. A part parfois des images perdues. Pour avoir tenté de lancer des jeux classiques en mode cinema, c'est illisible (jdr à texte à eviter).
> 
> Du coup je me demande si il y a un autre endroit à paramétrer ou bien ?
> 
> Sinon suite à un avis en ces lieux, j'ai testé la démo de derail valley, et  fait jouer mon père dessus. C'est vrai que la VR ca change complétement l'expérience de jeu pour le pilotage. Hate d'essayer un jeu de vol avec palonnier et HOTA (ça doit exister hein ?)


Hello lexperts VR, désolé de me requoter, mais je voudrais bien savoir si j'ai loupé un truc obvious ?  :Red:

----------


## mrFish

> Hello lexperts VR, désolé de me requoter, mais je voudrais bien savoir si j'ai loupé un truc obvious ?


Ben ça sera plus fin avec le supersampling, mais ça ne va pas forcément inventer des pixels dans la grille  ::P: 

Le réglage est plus fin mainteant, le 4x correspond à l'ancien 2x.

----------


## Erokh

J'ai voulu tester sérious Sam fusion hier, mais ce con s'est lancé en version flat. Y'a un truc à vérifier pour qu'il se lance correctement ? Pour précision, j'ai acheté la version flat ya super longtemps, et Steam me l'a propose dans la biblio VR, mais si ça se trouve je n'y ai pas droit en vr?

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Ben ça sera plus fin avec le supersampling, mais ça ne va pas forcément inventer des pixels dans la grille 
> 
> Le réglage est plus fin mainteant, le 4x correspond à l'ancien 2x.


dakodak. Le truc c'est que, comme je ne vois pas de différence (mais genre, du tout, ) je me posais la question, j'avais cru comprendre dans vos retours que ça n'avait rien à voir...

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

pour *BUDGET CUTS*
je confirme version HTC ViVE et Oculus RiFT pour *30$/€*
_et peut-être plus tard sur PSVR_

les dév promettent :
.entre 6 et 8 heure de jeu total
.des ciseaux et fléchette comme armes en +, disparition par contre de l'arbalète
.il faudra plusieurs coups pour éliminer un robot ou alors cibler pilepoil au bon endroit
.2 niveaux de difficulté
.l'aide cible optionnelle
.possibilité de jouer avec l'éclairage

*SINON*
ce soir à partir de18h00, peutêtre enfin l'annonce de la _next-gen_ chez Nvidia :
https://www.ustream.tv/gpu-technology-conference

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Merci pour les infos  ::):  les ciseaux étaient déjà présents dans la démo (mais il faut bien les chercher).

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

pour celles/ceux que le credit Oculus 15$  brûlent les doigts
parait que les soldes pour l'anni*VR*saire du RiFT commence du 28 mars au 3 avril  :Bave:

----------


## jicey

Keep talking and nobody explodes dans le dernier humble bundle.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> pour celles/ceux que le credit Oculus 15$  brûlent les doigts
> parait que les soldes pour l'anni*VR*saire du RiFT commence du 28 mars au 3 avril


Et comme prévu les soldes sont la

Rien de folichon pour ma part...

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

et pourtant il y a à l'heure où je l'écris, 194 titres sont en promo
(est-ce qu'il y en aura d'autres ?)
niveau_ first-party_ Oculus, ya que *Brass Tactics* et *From Other Sun* avec une réduc de 10 balles 
et c'est tout, même pas *Lone Echo*...
très décevant en effet  :nawak:

----------


## Erokh

> Keep talking and nobody explodes dans le dernier humble bundle.


ON est bien d'accord que Superhot et Superhot VR sont 2 versions dissociées?

Et keep talking etc, ca se joue en réseau ? J'imagine qu'il faut que chaque joueur ait une version?

----------


## jicey

Le superhot du bundle n'est effectivement pas celui en VR.

Pour Keep Talking je ne sais pas si c'est jouable en ligne, mais vu la dimension cool locale qu'il a, j'en doute.

----------


## ExPanda

C'est un peu chiant que les jeux soient souvent différenciés en VR ou non.
Je me serais bien refait Ethan Carter en VR, mais 10€ pour le DLC d'un jeu que j'avais déjà payé dans ces eaux-là, pour y rejouer une heure, bof. Et j'avais pas fini the Talos Principle et je l'aurais bien refait en VR, mais là faut carrément racheter un jeu différent à 37€  ::sad::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> C'est un peu chiant que les jeux soient souvent différenciés en VR ou non.
> Je me serais bien refait Ethan Carter en VR, mais 10€ pour le DLC d'un jeu que j'avais déjà payé dans ces eaux-là, pour y rejouer une heure, bof. Et j'avais pas fini the Talos Principle et je l'aurais bien refait en VR, mais là faut carrément racheter un jeu différent à 37€


Yes,
A l'heure actuelle, je ne vois que *Payday2*, qui a développé une version spécifique VR gratuite pour tous les gens possédant le jeu de base. Le reste du temps, c'est soit un jeu à part payant (pour SuperHot ca se concoit, car le jeu est vraiment différent de son grand frère "normal"), soit une adaptation visuelle, sans gestion des touch ou du Roomscale.

Pour Keep talking and nobody explodes, tu peux carrément y jouer online, à l'aide de skype, mumble ou autre. Un joueur avec le jeu chez soi, et son pote à distance avec le pdf imprimé.

Après, il ne faut pas s'emballer, le jeu est sympa mais la VR n'apporte au final pas grand chose. On reste assis et on bouge la bombe dans tous les sens avec les Touch. Si les devs avaient créer des bombes spécifiques à la VR (où il faudrait par exemple, passer sous la table pour aller voir quelque chose), ca aurait été bien class.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

Oculus communique enfin sur l'Anniv du RiFT

et annonce plein de bonne choses dont :
-la sortie de *L.A. NOIRE: LES ENQUÊTES VR* demain 
-un super concours
-des MàJ sur qlq jeux

et des promo sur des jeux dont *Lone Echo*, *Mage's Tale*, *StarTrek*, 
mais là je vois rien sur ces 3 titres, c'est bizarre...

*MàJ:* 
en fait il va y avoir 2 jeux soldés en + par jour (surement jusqu'au 3 avril)
ou alors dans des bundle, qui apparaitront dès ce soir 19h00
donc ces 3 jeux devraient y apparaitre soldé à ce moment là

----------


## ExPanda

Du coup s'il est bien soldé, Lone Echo est un must have ?
Pas compliqué d'y jouer sur WMR ?

----------


## nodulle

> et des promo sur des jeux dont *Lone Echo*, *Mage's Tale*, *StarTrek*, mais moi je vois rien sur ces 3 titres, c'est bizarre...


Je suis pas super fortiche en anglais mais crois qu'ils ne font que nommé les trois jeux les plus vendu. (à confirmer) 
Et tu as oublié de dire pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore sauté le pas et qui hésite encore : *pour toute commande du Rift sur le store occulus.com avant le 3 avril, ils offrent 50$ en bon d'achat sur leur store* ! (valable jusqu'à épuisement des stocks)  ::): 




> Du coup s'il est bien soldé, Lone Echo est un must have ?
> Pas compliqué d'y jouer sur WMR ?


Tout simplement l'un des meilleurs jeu VR à l'heure actuel. Ni plus, ni moins. Et j'ai pas peur de le dire !  :Cigare:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je suis pas super fortiche en anglais mais crois qu'ils ne font que nommé les trois jeux les plus vendu. (à confirmer) 
> Et tu as oublié de dire pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore sauté le pas et qui hésite encore : *pour toute commande du Rift sur le store occulus.com avant le 3 avril, ils offrent 50$ en bon d'achat sur leur store* ! (valable jusqu'à épuisement des stocks) 
> 
> 
> Tout simplement l'un des meilleurs jeu VR à l'heure actuel. Ni plus, ni moins. Et j'ai pas peur de le dire !


Pareil, le jeu mérite amplement ses 40€ non soldés (et d'ailleurs, c'est un des jeux les moins soldés du store je pense). C'est une tuerie absolue. D'ailleurs faut que je le finisse
Mais j'ai peur....


Spoiler Alert! 


 peur du passage où les spores te chopent

 
et peur que la fin soit triste comme je le sens arriver avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Olivia qui est en fait morte de vieillesse depuis des années dans le vaisseau Extra terrestre

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

en fait ils viennent de préciser que :

il va y avoir, comme à Noël si je ne dis pas de bêtises :
.2 jeux soldés en + par jour (surement jusqu'au 3 avril)
.des bundle, qui apparaitront dès ce soir 19h00
donc ces 3 jeux devraient y apparaitre soldés à ce moment là

j'ai oublié de dire aussi:
.que les riftiens de la première heure (DK1/DK2) recevront des récompenses sur leur compte
.un nouveau jeu du studio qui a fait Wilson's Heart : *DEFECTOR*

----------


## ExPanda

Ok bien noté.  :;): 
Et pour l'histoire d'y jouer sur un WMR ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> en fait ils viennent de préciser que :
> 
> il va y avoir, comme à Noël si je ne dis pas de bêtises :
> .2 jeux soldés en + par jour (surement jusqu'au 3 avril)
> .des bundle, qui apparaitront dès ce soir 19h00
> donc ces 3 jeux devraient y apparaitre soldés à ce moment là
> 
> j'ai oublié de dire aussi:
> .que les riftiens de la première heure (DK1/DK2) recevront des récompenses sur leur compte
> .un nouveau jeu du studio qui a fait Wilson's Heart : *DEFECTOR*


J'ai un rift DK1 acheté d'occaze, je peux le plugger à mon compte oculus?

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> J'ai un rift DK1 acheté d'occaze, je peux le plugger à mon compte oculus?


ça concerne les gens qui ont préco le DK1 DK2 ou Rift / Touch

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ok bien noté. 
> Et pour l'histoire d'y jouer sur un WMR ?


dsl jai pas de WMR, mais en cas demande sur le fofo hfr spécial WMR : https://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/JeuxVi..._195842_37.htm

----------


## Rodwin

> [...] Si les devs avaient créer des bombes spécifiques à la VR (où il faudrait par exemple, passer sous la table pour aller voir quelque chose), ca aurait été bien class.


 Hum, y'a un  concept là : un escape room à énigme procédurale dont la solution (couper le fil bleu ou le fil rouge ? C'est quoi le code de la porte ?) serait détenu par une personne qui aurait la soluce sur les genoux...

----------


## ExPanda

> dsl jai pas de WMR, mais en cas demande sur le fofo hfr spécial WMR : https://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/JeuxVi..._195842_37.htm


Ah ben ouais à priori pas de soucis.
Merci pour le lien  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

10% de reduction sur Lone Echo. 4€ les mecs !!!!

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

c'est vraiment des raclures chez Oculus, *Lone Echo* est à -10% finalement
càd 4 euros de solde, ils se foutent de la gueule de qui ???
super la promo 2ème Anniv... à Noël le jeu était à - 10€
3 mois plus tard le jeu soldé aujourd'hui, est  + cher que soldé à Noël, cherchez l'erreur...
tous les autre jeux sont au moins à - 10€ , faut pas déconner...
avec le crédit 13€, ça fait le jeu à 22,99€ pffff

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon apres, il y a les packs qui sont pas dégueu n'empêche.

Pour Lone Echo, ca fait plaisir, ca veut dire que le jeu marche encore très bien.

----------


## nodulle

Sinon il y a un jeu concours avec 28 000 $ de prix à gagner (en crédit sur le store, PC tout neuf et "Golden Account" qui débloque leur 100 jeux favoris). Pour le premier événement, il suffit de jouer en multi à Brass Tactics ce weekend (rendu gratuit pour l'occasion).

----------


## 564.3

*Lone Echo* est clairement un des meilleurs jeux d'aventure en VR, mais c'est dommage qu'ils aient autant rallongé la sauce dans la 2e partie. Ça m'a un peu gâché l'impression globale.

Un rappel d'avertissement en passant-: avec seulement 8GB de RAM, si ça crash à la première sortie dans l'espace, pensez à baisser la résolution des textures. J'ai du me retaper le passage plusieurs fois en faisant des tests, vu que ça sauvegarde par checkpoints.
Pour le CPU j'étais un peu en dessous des specs recommandées aussi, mais ça allait.

----------


## nodulle

Plus de détails sur le concours, il est sur 3 périodes. Pour chacune de ces périodes il y a trois "lots" qui seront à gagner dont voici le détails ci-dessous : (plus de détail ici)

Premier prix (2 gagnants) : (montant total approximatif : *6 899 $*  :Vibre:  )
	- un compte Golden Oculus (valeur approximative : 3000 $)
	- un PC Falcon Oculus Ready Tiki (valeur approximative: 3500 $) https://www.falcon-nw.com/promos?pro...e-oculus-ready
	- un Oculus Rift + Touch (valeur approximative : 399 $)

Deuxième prix (25 gagnants) :
	- un Oculus Rift + Touch (valeur approximative : 399 $)
	- un crédit de 100 $ dans le store

Troisième prix (100 gagnants) :
	- un crédit de 25 $ dans le store

Pour tous les participants :
	- un item d'avatar


Par contre les périodes pour participer au concours sont super short :  ::o: 

Entry Periods
Start Time/Date
End Time/Date
Drawing Date

#1
1:00 p.m. PT on March 31, 2018
2:00 p.m. PT on March 31, 2018
April 5, 2018

#2
1:00 p.m. PT on April 7, 2018
2:00 p.m. PT on April 7, 2018
April 12, 2018

#3
1:00 p.m. PT on April 14, 2018
2:00 p.m. PT on April 14, 2018
April 19, 2018

----------


## BoZoin

> Par contre les périodes pour participer au concours sont super short :


 ::|: 

3 fois le même jour à la même heure...

----------


## ExPanda

> 10% de reduction sur Lone Echo. 4€ les mecs !!!!


Ben là franchement, je crois que j'ai plutôt envie d'attendre encore un peu...

----------


## Graine

Si quelqu'un est intéressé je vends mon lenovo explorer. ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ben là franchement, je crois que j'ai plutôt envie d'attendre encore un peu...


Franchement à 35€ ca reste une putain d'expérience. Je doute que le prix descende prochainement, et le jeu mérite vraiment ce prix-là. On est loin d'un jeu bidouillé à la va-vite ou adapté à la VR pour profiter de la Hype, mais on a devant soi un produit pensé dès le début pour la VR, on peut enchaîner de longues sessions, le gameplay est varié, certains plans vont te décoller la rétine. Bref. non allez-y achetez-le !!!!!!

Quand je regarde ma bibli VR Steam et Oculus, je me rends compte que j'ai claqué bien plus de pognon dans des productions qui ne le méritaient absolument pas.

----------


## ExPanda

Que le jeux mérite son prix n'est pas la question,mais c'est surtout que j'aimais pas l'idée que pour leur "GROSSE-PROMO-ANNIVERSAIRE-TAVU", ils fassent un petit 10% et moins bien que des offres déjà passées.




> Si quelqu'un est intéressé je vends mon lenovo explorer.


C'est le topic des jeux et pas du matériel, mais j'ai regardé ton annonce par curiosité et pour info il est actuellement à 350€ neuf (et livré), et d'autres WMR sont à 300€, tu devrais peut-être revoir un peu ton prix.  ::unsure::

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

après une bonne nuit de sommeil... ::zzz::  et de réflexion  ::rolleyes:: 
j'avoue que *Lone Echo* pour - de 23 balles _(prix soldé - le crédit 13€)_ 
donc au lieu de 40€, ça le fait

edit :
apparemment ils ne se gênent pas pour passer un jeu soldé normal en soldé Daily
aujourd'hui par exemple, les jeux Daily sont : 
-*in Death* à 9,99€
-*Sairento* à 19,99€
alors que hier, ils étaient soldés normal respectivement à 14,99€/24,49€
donc estce que les jeux soldé normal à - 4 ou 5€ vont passer en soldé Daily -10€ ???  :haha: 
càd les *ONWARD*, *Lone Echo*, *SUPERHOT VR*, *Racket NX* surtout..

au fait le jeu *Darkdays* est gratis sur le store Oculus

----------


## Graine

> Que le jeux mérite son prix n'est pas la question,mais c'est surtout que j'aimais pas l'idée que pour leur "GROSSE-PROMO-ANNIVERSAIRE-TAVU", ils fassent un petit 10% et moins bien que des offres déjà passées.
> 
> 
> C'est le topic des jeux et pas du matériel, mais j'ai regardé ton annonce par curiosité et pour info il est actuellement à 350€ neuf (et livré), et d'autres WMR sont à 300€, tu devrais peut-être revoir un peu ton prix.


Hélas oui.Désolé pour le off topic.

----------


## nodulle

> edit :
> apparemment ils ne se gênent pas pour passer un jeu soldé normal en soldé Daily
> aujourd'hui par exemple, les jeux Daily sont : 
> -*in Death* à 9,99€
> -*Sairento* à 19,99€
> alors que hier, ils étaient soldés normal respectivement à 14,99€/24,49€
> donc estce que les jeux soldé normal à - 4 ou 5€ vont passer en soldé Daily -10€ ??? 
> càd les *ONWARD*, *Lone Echo*, *SUPERHOT VR*, *Racket NX* surtout..
> 
> au fait le jeu *Darkdays* est gratis sur le store Oculus


Tout n'est pas perdus pour Lone Echo alors !  ::lol::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ce sont les mêmes soldes qu'il y a quelques années sur Steam. des daily deal de 24h plus importants sur certains jeux, et normalement au dernier jour, tous les deals réunis. Donc en general, on n'achète que les daily deal ou on attend le dernier jour si le jeu convoité n'est pas passé dans les daily.

----------


## FixB

Je viens de tester rapidement "In Death". Ca semble assez prometteur. Comme je suis vite nauséeux, le système de téléport me convient bien...

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens de tester rapidement "In Death". Ca semble assez prometteur. Comme je suis vite nauséeux, le système de téléport me convient bien...


Il y a du déplacement classique aussi, mais il faut de toute façon savoir se téléporter rapidement avec un fragment.

J'ai quasi 20h de jeu dessus, et j'en suis à 66% débloqué. Depuis que c'est sorti je ne joue à QuiVR que rarement.
Ça deviens vite assez répétitif, heureusement qu'on débloque des choses de temps en temps.
Enfin, le plaisir d'enchainer des headshots ou de réussir des tirs difficiles me satisfait déjà bien. Le feedback des impacts et de pas mal de choses est bien rendu.

----------


## Nibher

OrbusVR à -35%, soit 26€. J'ai encore mes 13€ du coup c'est vachement tentant  ::P:

----------


## Erokh

J'ai testé air car pour la première fois aujourd'hui. J'ai pas vomi, mais j'ai eu de sacrées sensations de tourni dès que je faisais trop gigoter l'engin...

J'ai aussi fait un peu de rec room, uniquement l'espèce de tennis en gravité 0. Bein c'était bien naze. La balle allait 15 fois trop vite pour qu'on ait le temps de faire quoique ce soit.

À part ça rec room a l'air intéressant, mais plutôt à pratiquer entre gens de bonne compagnie, je suppose.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai testé air car pour la première fois aujourd'hui. J'ai pas vomi, mais j'ai eu de sacrées sensations de tourni dès que je faisais trop gigoter l'engin...
> 
> J'ai aussi fait un peu de rec room, uniquement l'espèce de tennis en gravité 0. Bein c'était bien naze. La balle allait 15 fois trop vite pour qu'on ait le temps de faire quoique ce soit.
> 
> À part ça rec room a l'air intéressant, mais plutôt à pratiquer entre gens de bonne compagnie, je suppose.


On avait fait un Paintball en 4vs4 full canard, et c'était franchement génial. A voir si on arrive à réorganiser ca rapidement (sinon, les trucs coop pve sont assez géniaux malgré le principe basique)

----------


## nodulle

4vs4, on étaient pas plus que ça ? 

Sinon je viens d'essayer Brass Tactics en prévision de ce soir. Et bien je suis vraiment une quiche en stratégie, j'ai même pas réussis à passer la deuxième mission de la campagne...  ::wacko:: 
Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas besoin de gagner une partie pour participer au tirage au sort.  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

A force de voir du Wipeout Omega Collection en VR, j'ai craqué et j'ai pris un PSVR à la Fnac (299 € - 70 € de chèques cadeaux). J'ai passé 2h à faire du Wipeout 2048/HD et Fury. J'en prends pleins la gueule. Redout à côté cu du pipi de chat sauf pour la vitesse. Les bruitages sont énormes. Les dévs ont super bien travaillé la spatialisation du son. Par contre, bémol, tous les véhicules ont été revu du coup, on ne pilote plus les mêmes vaisseaux. Et changer de constructeur ne changera pas le look du vaisseau mais juste sa livrée et les perfs.

J'ai testé rapidement Gran Turismo Sports, j'en prends aussi pleins les yeux malgré une limitation en mode Duel en VR. L'image est très peu aliasé mais flou, mais c pas super gênant.
Je suis en train de chopper toutes les autres expériences PSVR dont la mission X WIng VR (en espérant que je peux y jouer sans avoir Battlefront 1 sur PS4).

----------


## knives

Dites j'ai été incroyablement stupide et j'ai acheté Asseto corsa 2 fois. Ca m'apprendra à ne pas relire ma liste steam. Je pensais le donner ici pour un test en VR si ça intéresse. Idéalement à un habitué. Quelqu'un veut la clef?

----------


## olive22440

Merci de ta générosité. J’ai un casque VR mais comme je suis pas un gros adepte des sims auto, je pense que tu feras la joie d’un canard amateur d’auto...

----------


## lordpatou

Tu peut passer sur le topic Assetto ou celui des jeux de courses, tu trouvera preneur.

----------


## Erokh

Sinon tu peux pas te faire rembourser ?

----------


## Endymion

Quelques promos oculus sont intéressantes, d'autant plus que j'ai 50€ de crédit, mais je ne peux pas m’empêcher de préférer acheter sur steam pour les jeux non exclusifs à Oculus au cas où je prend un jour (dans quelques années) un casque d'une autre marque.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Tu auras toujours rrvive si jamais tu changes fe crèmerie et que tu deviennes un sale traître !!!

----------


## cybercouf

aujourd'hui Onward à *10€* sur le store oculus.
J'hésites car jouer avec des random c'est chiant, y'a du monde qui y joue ici? 
On peu bien faire des parties privée en coop vs bots ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> aujourd'hui Onward à *10€* sur le store oculus.
> J'hésites car jouer avec des random c'est chiant, y'a du monde qui y joue ici? 
> On peu bien faire des parties privée en coop vs bots ?


C'est pas le jeu que je lance le plus souvent, mais apparemment un gros update graphique va arriver, et il y a pas mal de modes PVE pour s'amuser a deux ou trois canards. Après, la communauté du jeu est vraiment exceptionnelle, tu es loin de ce que tu peux trouver sur Overwatch ou CS:GO

----------


## Graine

Bon finalement je vais peut être le garder ce lenovo...
Surtout pour Eurotruck 2...
La binouze,une e-cig et je suis le roi de la route.
Par contre y a un aliasing de fou sur ce jeu .Faut que je vois ça en détail.

----------


## 564.3

Tiens, en faisant un tours dans les prochaines sorties je suis tombé sur l'EA prochaine de V-Racer Hoverbike dont on avait parlé lors de leur premier teasing.
Wishlisté, j'espère que ça sera bien  ::wub::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ouais, espérons. j'avais pris Ground Runner : Trials et la conduite est décevante. Je m'attendais à piloter le speeder comme une moto, mais non, les développeurs ont décidé que ça se pilote comme un avion.  ::sad::

----------


## knives

Pour Onward il n'a de l'intérêt qu'en multi? Je suis à GMT +9 et je préfère éviter le jeu en ligne.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

au fait, les promos des jeux sur le *store Oculus*, c'est bien jusqu’au 8 avril
demain se fini la période pour le bon d'achat de 50$/€ pour l'achat du *RiFT*

----------


## nodulle

Oui, l’intérêt principale d'onward est son multi (un peu comme counter strike). Il propose bien un ou deux modes qui peut se jouer en solo mais ça va peut-être être léger pour le prix. Tu peux toujours le tester et te faire rembourser si ça ne te conviens pas.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour Onward il n'a de l'intérêt qu'en multi? Je suis à GMT +9 et je préfère éviter le jeu en ligne.


Il y a des bots un peu débiles aussi. Mais l'intérêt c'est surtout de jouer en équipe.

Pour défourailler du bot de base, il y a de meilleurs options je pense :
- Pavlov VR est le moins chère, et a un workshop pour les cartes. J'aime bien le feedback des impacts.
- Bullet and More VR a plein de niveaux et de modes.
- Hot Dogs, Horseshoes & Hand Grenades est mon favori en solo. Mais c'est plutôt un simulateur "_réaliste_" d'armes, avec du sandbox et pas mal de modes de jeux, des bots "cartoon" et de la déconne

Les deux premiers proposent des démos. À voir si elles ont bien été mises à jour, mais c'est déjà pas mal pour voir ce que ça donne.
Sinon il vaut peut-être mieux prendre un jeu avec une campagne et des modes du genre horde pour rallonger la durée de vie.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Il y a des bots un peu débiles aussi. Mais l'intérêt c'est surtout de jouer en équipe.
> 
> Pour défourailler du bot de base, il y a de meilleurs options je pense :
> - Pavlov VR est le moins chère, et a un workshop pour les cartes. J'aime bien le feedback des impacts.
> - Bullet and More VR a plein de niveaux et de modes.
> - Hot Dogs, Horseshoes & Hand Grenades est mon favori en solo. Mais c'est plutôt un simulateur "_réaliste_" d'armes, avec du sandbox et pas mal de modes de jeux, des bots "cartoon" et de la déconne
> 
> Les deux premiers proposent des démos. À voir si elles ont bien été mises à jour, mais c'est déjà pas mal pour voir ce que ça donne.
> Sinon il vaut peut-être mieux prendre un jeu avec une campagne et des modes du genre horde pour rallonger la durée de vie.


Bullet and more a l'air sympa, mais les courbes sur steamdb sont sans appel, tu ne trouveras jamais personne pour jouer dessus :/ Pavlov a déjà un peu plus de base.

Pour Onward, il y a pas mal de monde car le jeu est également dispo sur le store Oculus

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Une vidéo prototype du prochain jeu dés dévs qui ont fait Duck Season et Hover Junkers :

----------


## Ghost Line

Hello les canards !

J'ai retesté un p'tit jeu que j'avais acheté en accès anticipé il y a longtemps pour encourager le dev, Ironwolf VR : et bien j'ai été très agréablement surpris par la retranscription de l'ambiance et les interactions avec le navire (on est pas dans Das Boot non plus hein, mais c'est déjà pas mal du tout). C'est pas là que ça se passe : 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/552080/IronWolf_VR/

Il y a encore du chemin, mais je trouve vraiment que ça prend la bonne direction  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Bullet and more a l'air sympa, mais les courbes sur steamdb sont sans appel, tu ne trouveras jamais personne pour jouer dessus :/ Pavlov a déjà un peu plus de base.
> 
> Pour Onward, il y a pas mal de monde car le jeu est également dispo sur le store Oculus


À la base knives cherchait à savoir si c'était bien contre des bots, parce que depuis son ile du pacifique, le multi c'est pas génial.

En passant, je viens de remarquer que BAM VR est sorti d'EA. Je ne sais pas si ça va changer grand chose à la population qui y joue, ni à son niveau de peaufinage/design qui reste assez "moyen".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une vidéo prototype du prochain jeu dés dévs qui ont fait Duck Season et Hover Junkers


Je suis bien fan du design graphique et de gestion des mains/bras. C'est super propre pour une démo.
Concernant la physique/simu il y a déjà H3VR qui fait tout ça et plus (sans mains/bras par contre), mais c'est cool que ce niveau de qualité se généralise. Faudra voir ce qu'ils arrivent à en faire ensuite.

----------


## nodulle

J'ai acheté *The Mage's Tale* en promo sur le store Oculus ce weekend et je suis assez mitigé pour l'instant. Au final le lancé de sort de The Unspoken est plus intéressant notamment pour lancer un sort spécial où il faut faire certains gestes alors que The mage's Tale il n'y a juste qu'a ouvrir un menu via un bouton et sélectionner le sort. Mais après il y a la possibilité de créer ses propres sorts en mettant des ingrédients dans un chaudron et touiller la mixture. Pour le déplacement il propose le free move et la téléportation (ou plutôt un blink pour être plus précis) mais aucun des deux n'est convaincant... Le problème de la téléportation est qu'il y a une latence dans le déplacement du curseur (qui doit être voulu) ce qui fait que personnellement le ressenti n'est pas plaisant. Et pour le free move ça prends en compte la direction du regard et non des contrôleur.  :ouaiouai: 
L'histoire n'est au début pas passionnante, on verra par la suite.


Sinon je suis tombé sur Get Out! en fouillant dans le workshop des destinations de steamVR, c'est un escape room plutôt sympa. L'ambiance horreur est bonne, c'est court mais efficace, je recommande. Par contre j'ai pas réussi à le finir à cause d'un bug : 

Spoiler Alert! 


vers la fin j'imagine, une fois qu'on passe la porte au fond du couloir (dans la version alternative de l'appartement) et on descendant les escaliers, on se fait courser par un monstre, du coup j'ai couru au bout du couloir et on se retrouve dans la version normal. Du coup j'ai fouillé vite fait l'appartement, en ne trouvant rien de spécial, je suis retourné dans la version alternative, retrouversé la porte, les escaliers et... je me suis retrouvé bloqué. Impossible de redescendre ni de remonter...

 Si quelqu'un sait ce qu'il fallait faire  et ce qu'il se passe après, je veux bien qu'il me le dise car je pense que je vais avoir la flemme de recommencer...  ::ninja:: 


D'ailleurs si vous avez d'autres Destination SteamVR qui sont sympa à visiter (à part celle de Valve) et qui sorte du lot faites tourner !  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

La suite de *Sairento VR* vient d'être annoncée

En gros, un plus gros budget (30.000$ de budget initial, chapeau), une sortie sur PSVR, du crossplay avec des gueux...enfin des joueurs PC normaux (qui joueront en vue TPS), un prix mini et des microtransac cosmétiques.

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... je suis tombé sur Get Out! en fouillant dans le workshop des destinations de steamVR, c'est un escape room plutôt sympa. L'ambiance horreur est bonne, c'est court mais efficace, je recommande...


J'veux bien essayer, mais après s'être "abonné" il faut faire comment pour le télécharger !?!! Tu peux nous éclairer svp !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'veux bien essayer, mais après s'être "abonné" il faut faire comment pour le télécharger !?!! Tu peux nous éclairer svp !


Quand tu t'abonnes à un item du Workshop, ce dernier se télécharge automatique.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Sortie aujourd'hui de* Skyrim VR* !!

Les premiers retours sur Steam sont excellents, bien loin de la mélasse qu'on a eu avec Doom VFR et Fallout 4VR.

----------


## Sorkar

T'es chiant, la journée va être longue maintenant  ::|:

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai testé la démo de Budget Cuts, et c'est énorme.  ::O: 
Bon, les robots me font flipper, (je passe en mode panique quand je suis repéré, et je me sens coincé par les déplacements, je suis vraiment pas près de faire un jeu d'horreur en VR...), et je manque vraiment de place chez moi, mais l'expérience est vraiment cool. Heureusement que personne ne pouvait me voir, parce que j'ai passé un bon moment à me promener accroupi dans mon bureau au final.  ::P: 

La VR c'est vraiment un autre monde pour le jeu, je me sens d'un nul !  :Red:

----------


## Hereticus

Salut à tous !

Comme signalé par Zapp , *SKYRIM VR est sorti aujourd'hui*   :Vibre: ! Je suis super intéressé par tous les retours sur ce jeu et particulièrement si quelqu'un le mod plein tubes j'aimerais savoir quelle config le fait bien tourner  :;): . Et aussi sur quel casque il rend le mieux car je vais penser ma prochaine config autour de ce jeu  :Bave:  (Même si j'aimerais beaucoup beaucoup qu'il fontionne très bien sur l'occulus car c'est le casque qui me tente le plus).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Comme signalé par Zapp , *SKYRIM VR est sorti aujourd'hui*  ! Je suis super intéressé par tous les retours sur ce jeu et particulièrement si quelqu'un le mod plein tubes j'aimerais savoir quelle config le fait bien tourner . Et aussi sur quel casque il rend le mieux car je vais penser ma prochaine config autour de ce jeu  (Même si j'aimerais beaucoup beaucoup qu'il fontionne très bien sur l'occulus car c'est le casque qui me tente le plus).


A priori, pas de soucis de perf vu que le jeu commence à dater, et pas de soucis non plus, le jeu est parfaitement jouable sur les trois casques du marché.

@exPanda : content que le jeu t'ait plus, je suis pareil, grosse flipette en VR, mais je prendrais clairement le jeu complet.

Entre ca, Beat Saber, et Skyrim VR, les prochains mois vont être bien sympa.

----------


## Hereticus

Merci Zapp  :;):  Mais je sais que sur ma config actuelle ( une m780gtx ) pas besoin de tester, skyrim bien moddé ram déjà alors ... faut pas demander en casque virtuel !

Je vais attendre les prochaines cg nvidia et ensuite je le ferai mien  :Vibre: .

Zapp si tu le prends, n'hésites pas à donner du retour,  je crois savoir que tu as l'Oculus rift, j'aimerais beaucoup avoir tes impressions  :;): .

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ya des chances qu'il atterrisse dans ma bibliothèque rapidement ouep >< J'ai quasiment pas touché au jeu original en plus, donc j'aurais un regard plus "neutre" ^^

----------


## Yves Signal

Putain, entre Fallout 4 et Skyrim...
J'aimerais vraiment voir arriver des expériences vidéoludiques de qualité en VR.
Mon casque prend la poussière et j'ai du mal à être enthousiaste comme vous quand il s'agit de portages de jeux pas terribles et très datés.
Je pense craquer pour Lone Echo si la promo est toujours d'actualité, mais après ça la bête retournera dans son carton...  ::(:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Putain, entre Fallout 4 et Skyrim...
> J'aimerais vraiment voir arriver des expériences vidéoludiques de qualité en VR.
> Mon casque prend la poussière et j'ai du mal à être enthousiaste comme vous quand il s'agit de portages de jeux pas terribles et très datés.
> Je pense craquer pour Lone Echo si la promo est toujours d'actualité, mais après ça la bête retournera dans son carton...


Non, personnellement, je ne pense pas que la VR perce avec ce genre d'adaptations. C'est un très bon moyen de démocratiser la VR, quand tu adaptes un jeu très connu, mais je suis persuadé par exemple que Lone Echo défonce Skyrim VR dans toute sa largeur, une main attachée dans le dos.

Quand je regarde mes bibli VR, j'aurais largement de quoi faire pour tout 2018, avec une variété énorme de jeux et de concepts. Mais c'est vrai qu'il manque un peu de grosses prods AAA. Vu le marché, c'est compliqué de sortir une licence de nulle part exclu VR (seul FB peut se permettre de financer ce genre de trucs), et du coup, la stratégie de Bethesda n'est pas déconnante, surtout que les joueurs sont prêts à re-claquer 60 balles dans le même jeu, alors que pour Payday2, on a eu la maj gratuitement :D

----------


## narakis

Bah l'avantage de skyrim c'est sa durée de vie.

 Perso je suis super intéressé même si je l'ai déjà finit, mon problème c'est son prix. Et quand je vois que fallout4 vr est toujours à 60 euros je suis pas rassuré.

 Bon je me connais je vais surement finir par craquer, mais pas tout de suite, j'attend de voir plus de retour et voir si on peux facilement mod le jeu. (C'est pas officiellement supporté mais bon, ça reste le même jeu)

----------


## knives

> Il y a des bots un peu débiles aussi. Mais l'intérêt c'est surtout de jouer en équipe.
> 
> Pour défourailler du bot de base, il y a de meilleurs options je pense :
> - Pavlov VR est le moins chère, et a un workshop pour les cartes. J'aime bien le feedback des impacts.
> - Bullet and More VR a plein de niveaux et de modes.
> - Hot Dogs, Horseshoes & Hand Grenades est mon favori en solo. Mais c'est plutôt un simulateur "_réaliste_" d'armes, avec du sandbox et pas mal de modes de jeux, des bots "cartoon" et de la déconne
> 
> Les deux premiers proposent des démos. À voir si elles ont bien été mises à jour, mais c'est déjà pas mal pour voir ce que ça donne.
> Sinon il vaut peut-être mieux prendre un jeu avec une campagne et des modes du genre horde pour rallonger la durée de vie.


Merci pour vos retours. Je passe mon tour sur Onward donc...Un truc genre Swat 4 en VR coop doit envoyer du lourd maintenant que j'y pense.

----------


## jujupatate

Quelques retours sur les jeux lancés récemment :

*Stand Out VR Battle Royale* : 

PUBG en VR!!!
Le principe est le même, on se jette de l'avion, on récupère des armes et après, on se cache dans les toilettes.  ::P: 
Par contre, il n'a y a que 30 joueurs, ce qui donne des parties assez rapides (environ 10 minutes), et on attend du coup très peu entre 2 parties. 
La zone fait 400 hectares, il y a des véhicules qui sont très drôles à conduire même si pas indispensables. A savoir que pour le moment, on se largue obligatoirement dans la première zone, et vu le peu de joueurs je pense que ça restera comme ça.
Les armes se rechargent manuellement, il y en a pas mal de dispos, mais par contre l'équipement est fixe. On ne peut pas récupérer un viseur pour le monter sur une autre arme.
Pas de gilet ni de casque, par contre il y a du soin. (pommes et antidouleur)
Le stock du matos se fait directement sur le corps en se "collant" les objets dessus, y compris dans la figure si on veut.  ::XD:: 

Jeu développé par une petite équipe française, il y a encore beaucoup de boulot mais c'est largement jouable en l'état.
Plusieurs systèmes de déplacements (Free Locomotion ou en bougeant les bras avec appui sur les touches comme Gorn ou Sprint Vector dans une moindre mesure , et un autre que j'ai oublié. )
A noter que dans la dernière update ils ont ajouté : 



> Today we are proud to present you for the first time our new locomotion mode that will change VR for ever: The ShitRun!
> 
> The ShitRun will allow you to get the whole Stand Out experience directly on your toilet seat,
> that means no more interruptions needed in your playing sessions!


J'ai pas encore essayé.  :^_^: 

Le roomscale offre aussi pas mal de possibilités, notamment pour jeter des coups d’œils rapides par les fenêtres ou au coin des murets. La position en jeu s'adapte sur votre position IRL. donc déplacement réduit en étant accroupi, vous pouvez même vous allonger dans votre salon pour ramper dans l'herbe.  ::XD:: 

Pas encore de possibilité de jouer en groupe sauf en se coordonnant mais c'est annoncé pour plus tard.

Je le recommande vivement, et comme tout jeu VR multi, on se marre beaucoup.


*Sprint Vector*

Jeu de course "à pied" qui m'avait bien hypé lors de l'open beta. J'ai profité des DuoPacks et du bon d'achat de 15€ pour le prendre avec Eve:Valkyrie.

Le système de déplacement est vraiment top, ça répond bien et c'est plein de bonnes idées.
J'ai pour l'instant fait que quelques courses contre l'IA, et c'est déjà ultra fatigant. Le level design offre des tas de chemins possibles, je pense qu'il y a une bonne courbe de progression et qu'il va falloir bien connaître les tracés pour gratter des secondes.

J'ai pas encore creusé le contenu, j'ai même pas vraiment regardé le nombres d'environnements dispos.  ::P: 
Après c'est du jeu de course, la durée de vie tient surtout au fait de vouloir améliorer ses temps.

Je n'ai pas encore essayé le multi, vu comment j'en ai chié pour battre les IA, je vais m'entrainer encore un peu dans mon coin. :P

C'est très propre visuellement, ça tourne bien, il me manque un peu l'effet grisant que peut offrir To The Top mais j'en suis qu'au début.

*UltraWings*

Simulateur de pilotage, on démarre dans une petite école où il faut passer sa première licence en ULM et faire quelques petits "jobs" qui consiste surtout à traverser des anneaux et autres checkpoints.
Le jeu est en Early access mais vraiment très propre, je pense que les devs veulent peaufiner le contenu avant de le lâcher en version finale.

Le vrai plus est que tout se pilote aux Touch, on s’assoie dans son fauteuil et on gère les commandes avec les mains directement.  ::love:: 
Je l'ai pris très récemment et ai peu avancé, donc pas encore débloqué d'engin supplémentaire. Je ferai un retour complémentaire quand j'en aurai vu plus.
Mais les enfants s'éclatent en vol libre.  ::P: 

*PierHead Arcade*

Mini jeux de fête foraine, et il y en a un paquet.
Indispensable pour faire des sessions à plusieurs joueurs ou tout simplement faire essayer le casque.
Les commandes répondent bien, la physique est pas trop dégueu. 

Il y a *Carnival VR* aussi dans le même genre mais avec un habillage plus travaillé, les jeux sont différents de PierHead.
Si vous avez des enfants en âge de jouer en VR, les 2 sont obligatoires selon moi.  :;):

----------


## BaneRequiem

J'ai pas encore de casque mais ça va se faire cette année  ::P:  Du coup je m'intéresse au sujet (et je reviendrai sûrement poser des questions quand il s'agira de choisir) ! Concernant Skyrim VR, j'étais persuadé qu'il était déjà sorti... sauf que c'était la version Playstation VR. Cette version PC est sensée être mieux ? Parce que les retours que j'avais lu sur la version VR étaient quand même assez mitigés...

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai pas encore de casque mais ça va se faire cette année  Du coup je m'intéresse au sujet (et je reviendrai sûrement poser des questions quand il s'agira de choisir) ! Concernant Skyrim VR, j'étais persuadé qu'il était déjà sorti... sauf que c'était la version Playstation VR. Cette version PC est sensée être mieux ? Parce que les retours que j'avais lu sur la version VR étaient quand même assez mitigés...


Les reviews "pro" et retours sur Reddit sont plutôt positifs, ils ont corrigé pas mal de problèmes de la version PSVR. Notamment le tir à l'arc a une option "réaliste", un des critères qui me fera probablement acheter le jeu. La locomotion a l'air bien gérée (en tous cas il y a ce qu'il me faut), et le rendu est moins dégueu qu'avec une PS4.
Après ça reste un portage d'un vieux jeu desktop, ils n'ont pas tout refait non plus. Le combat au corps à corps est assez naze, et c'est la foire aux menus 2D.

Edit: le subreddit sur le sujet, avec modding, options "cachées" mais importantes & co https://www.reddit.com/r/skyrimvr/

----------


## Graine

Je crois que je vais prendre arizona sunshine sur le store oculus.
Il est a 24€.
Par contre si je l'achete sur la plateforme oculus il est dispo sur reVIVE dans Steam VR c'est bien cela?

----------


## 564.3

> Je crois que je vais prendre arizona sunshine sur le store oculus.
> Il est a 24€.
> Par contre si je l'achete sur la plateforme oculus il est dispo sur VIVE dans Steam VR c'est bien cela?


Non, il ne sera que chez Oculus.
Il est possible d'y jouer avec ReVive (du coup visible dans Steam via l'overlay), mais vaut mieux attendre les soldes Steam si tu veux le support pour tout matériel.

----------


## Graine

Ah ok merci.

----------


## 564.3

> Ah ok merci.


Pour info, aux dernières soldes Steam il était à 26€. Mais au moins les spécificités du matos WMR sont officiellement supportées par les devs, notamment les controleurs.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Week-end gratuit sur Sprint Vector* du 5 au 8 Avril.

Moi je dis, ca mérite quelques soirées entre canards voir si ca vaut le coup (et on jouera entre nuls comme ca :D)

Pour ceux qui ont le jeu? on peut jouer à combien max en multi?

----------


## ExPanda

Je testerais bien, mais à mon avis je vais être malade.  ::P:

----------


## jujupatate

Tentez le, même ceux qui sont sujets à la cinétose.
Le fait de bouger les bras pendant qu'on se déplace aide énormément.  :;):

----------


## FixB

Oui, j'avais essayé la bêta et j'ai trouvé que ça passait plutôt bien alors que je suis généralement sensible...

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Pour ceux qui ont le jeu? on peut jouer à combien max en multi?


ce sont des courses à 8

ya une nouvelle piste dans la MàJ  de ce soir 19h00 :



et c'est le jeu Gold Rush du samedi soir pour le 2nd tirage au sort le 12/04

----------


## 564.3

> ya une nouvelle piste dans la MàJ  de ce soir 19h00


Cool, j'en étais au dernier circuit "challenge". Enfin, il me reste à essayer de décrocher la 4e étoile sur la plupart...

Sinon ça rage un peu sur Reddit à propos d'un bug de Skyrim VR: si on bouge dans la pièce, la hitbox de son avatar reste sur place. Faire un pas IRL pour se mettre à couvert ne sert à rien.
Bon, on va attendre les patchs...

----------


## jicey

> Sinon je suis tombé sur Get Out! ... Si quelqu'un sait ce qu'il fallait faire  et ce qu'il se passe après, je veux bien qu'il me le dise car je pense que je vais avoir la flemme de recommencer...





Spoiler Alert! 


En fait tu es arrivé à la toute fin. Une fois de retour dans l'appart, la porte principale (avec les grosses chaînes) est ouverte et tu peux sortir. Fin. 



Je ne peux qu'approuver cette recommandation. Pour l'instant il s'agit de ma plus grosse sensation forte en VR.
Je suis fan des escape game, et j'apprécie les jeux d'horreur / angoissants, voici la parfaite combinaison des deux.

Je l'ai fait avec ma femme ce soir, on a passé un très bon moment à voir comme je pouvais crier comme une fille quand j'ai peur :D

Le tout étant gratuit, à télécharger depuis le workshop. Chapeau au créateur, cela prouve en attendant que l'on peut réaliser de très belles choses avec l'éditeur de Valve (ou les éditeurs, je ne sais pas avec quoi c'est créé, mais ça m'intéresse).

----------


## nodulle

Merci !  :;): 

Je me suis aussi retrouver à gueuler dans l'appart !  ::ninja::  Ces coups de flips que ça fait les jeux d'horreur en VR...  :Emo:  tant que les voisins ne viennent pas se plaindre...  :Red: 
Il y a Dark Days d'ailleurs, si tu es fan de ce type de jeu, je te le conseil. (en plus il parait qu'il est gratuit en ce moment sur le store d'Oculus)

----------


## R3dF0x

Je ne trouve nulle part "Get Out!" dans ma bibliothèque Steam  ::(:  et pourtant je suis "Abonné". C'est parce que j'ai un Rift, c'est ça hein !?!!  ::rolleyes:: 

Du coup, j'me suis pris gratuitement "Dark Days" sur le Store Oculus. Merci Nodulle

----------


## nodulle

> Je ne trouve nulle part "Get Out!" dans ma bibliothèque Steam  et pourtant je suis "Abonné". C'est parce que j'ai un Rift, c'est ça hein !?!! 
> 
> Du coup, j'me suis pris gratuitement "Dark Days" sur le Store Oculus. Merci Nodulle


Ah mais non, les élément du workshop où tu t'abonnes n’apparaît pas directement dans ta bibliothèque steam mais dans le jeux (ou logiciel) auquel il se rattache (c'est un peu comme un mod).
Pour accéder à Get Out! il faut donc que tu lances SteamVR et ensuite faire apparaître le menu (comme tu as un Rift) via la touche Y de la manette gauche. Une fois le menu ouvert, tu vas dans "Environnements" et tu le verras dedans.

----------


## jicey

Je vais de ce pas télécharger ça !  ::): 
Ce n'est que temporaire la gratuité ? Ou je peux me reposer un peu les nerfs avant d'attaquer ?  ::rolleyes:: 

J'ai matté le trailer sur la page du store, et j'ai vu qu'il y avait quand même de la narration. C'est sympa car ça ajoute du scénario, mais j'aimais aussi beaucoup l'aspect 0 blabla de Get Out qui te laisse ton propre rythme et te faire un peu ta propre version de l'expérience  :;):

----------


## Jagerden

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Comme signalé par Zapp , *SKYRIM VR est sorti aujourd'hui*  ! Je suis super intéressé par tous les retours sur ce jeu et particulièrement si quelqu'un le mod plein tubes j'aimerais savoir quelle config le fait bien tourner . Et aussi sur quel casque il rend le mieux car je vais penser ma prochaine config autour de ce jeu  (Même si j'aimerais beaucoup beaucoup qu'il fontionne très bien sur l'occulus car c'est le casque qui me tente le plus).


Personnellement je suis de plus en plus en train de craquer pour la VR (achat d'ici 6 mois max certain  :Bave: ), et je pensais me tourner vers le PSVR qui a l'air pas mal du tout.

Mais du coup j'hésite, la VR sur PC, outre plus abouti visuellement, a surtout l'air beaucoup plus riche coté jeux. Je viens de mater des vidéos de Quake 2 VR, ça à l'air fun comme tout de redécouvrir ce jeu en VR  ::wub:: .

Et skyrim VR, pareil, apparemment il est fabuleux en VR, mais surtout les mods aident beaucoup à l'immersion, comme les mod d'arbres/eau/boobs/nuages, comme ceux sur cette liste. Et je pense surtout aux mods qui rajoutent des terres à explorer, parce que skyrim la plupart d'entre nous l'ont retourné dans tout les sens, du coup en VR ça pourrait être mieux avec des nouveautés à voir.

Difficile de choisir, entre un PSVR plus "plug and play" je pense, et moins cher. Ou la VR sur PC plus chère/compliquée mais plus riche.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Euh, le PSVR n'a rien de plug'n play comparé à un HTC Vive / WMR / Occulus Rift. J'ai pris un PSVR ce week end à cause du patch VR pour Wipeout Omega Collection. Il y a tout un tas de câbles à brancher. Bon, après, on ne fait plus rien et heureusement.

Sinon, sur PSVR avec PS4 non-Pro, l'image est flou. Enfin ça dépend des jeux. Sur DriveClub VR, c'est très flou mais c'est moins gênant que de jouer à un jeu VR avec plein d'aliasing. Alors que sur Gran Turismo Sport, le flou est là mais est plus doux. Et sur Wipeout, c'est juste magnifique !!!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

et niveau prix, le PSVR reste assez cher car il faut rajouter les deux move tout moche pour bien profiter de tous les jeux. Et niveau gameplay, tu seras plus limité, la plupart des jeux sont fait pour être joués assis dans ton canap ou debout sans devoir te tourner. la VR sur PC, tu as beaucoup plus de jeux avec du gameplay émergent, où tu dois vraiment te déplacer physiquement et te retourner... Bref, si tu es joueur, et que tu as un PC de joueur, regarde vraiment du côté de l'Oculus/Vive/WMR (toujours a 300€ pour ces derniers hein, avec les controleurs et tout, et juste deux trucs à brancher sur le PC plug n play)

----------


## narakis

> Personnellement je suis de plus en plus en train de craquer pour la VR (achat d'ici 6 mois max certain ), et je pensais me tourner vers le PSVR qui a l'air pas mal du tout.
> 
> Mais du coup j'hésite, la VR sur PC, outre plus abouti visuellement, a surtout l'air beaucoup plus riche coté jeux. Je viens de mater des vidéos de Quake 2 VR, ça à l'air fun comme tout de redécouvrir ce jeu en VR .


 Le psvr gère le roomscale ? (C'est vraiment pas pour ça que j'ai acheté un casque vr à la base, je comptais joué à des jeux "cockpits", mais après deux semaine d'utilisation je me rend compte que c'est vraiment ça le truc qui fait apprécier la vr. (Bon je vais pas recraquer maintenant mais du coups je me demande si j'aurais pas du prendre un vive et pas un wmr, même si ça reste correctement géré).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oui, le PSVR est un semi roomscaling, impossible de se tourner, mais une zone de jeu dans laquelle tu peux te déplacer te baisser...Après, je ne suis pas l'actualité de très près, mais j'ai l'impression que la plupart des jeux sont plutôt pensés pour être joués assis sur son canap (donc en mode cockpit), mais à confirmer.

----------


## nodulle

> Je vais de ce pas télécharger ça ! 
> Ce n'est que temporaire la gratuité ? Ou je peux me reposer un peu les nerfs avant d'attaquer ? 
> 
> J'ai matté le trailer sur la page du store, et j'ai vu qu'il y avait quand même de la narration. C'est sympa car ça ajoute du scénario, mais j'aimais aussi beaucoup l'aspect 0 blabla de Get Out qui te laisse ton propre rythme et te faire un peu ta propre version de l'expérience


La gratuité à l'air définitive, sinon je pense qu'il l'aurait indiqué.  ::huh::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Le tracking du PSVR est vraiment bof. je n'ai pas pris les Moves car je ne prévois pas de jouer en roomscale. Mais j'ai pu tester certains jeux nécessitant les motions controllers (jouable avec une dualshock 4, qui est tracké). C'est sympa, mais le tracking a des limites.
Sur le mini jeu London Heist du jeu Playstation VR Worlds dans la phase de shoot, j'ai perdu pas mal de fois le tracking de ma dualshock. Bon, j'aurai pu corriger ça en modifiant la position de la PS Camera.

Et comme dit plus haut, le roomscale sur PSVR se limite à du 180°.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon ben *Skyrim VR* c'est mortel. J'ai juste fait le début, mais rien que l'ambiance quand on est dans la charette, à discuter le bout de gras. Il y a un mini tuto au tout début pour faire ses préférences de déplacement et compagnie. Bref c'est vraiment léché, et il me tarde d'arpenter ce jeu (auquel je n'ai pas joué en non-VR)

Mais en l'état, c'est vraiment une énorme claque, le premier jeu non VR > VR dont l'adaptation semble hallucinante.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je confirme l'impression de départ. Skyrim VR est le premier vrai gros jeu, qui a le potentiel de faire venir du monde dessus. Oui, le jeu a vieilli, mais nom de dieu, l'immersion. J'avais déjà été soufflé avec la facilité qu'avait Payday2 a nous immerger dans des braquages...Mais l'attaque du dragon, la première balade vers le premier village, les premiers tirs à l'arc... Comme prévu, les combats à l'arme blanche sont vraiment merdiques (quoi qu'avec un bouclier, mais je n'en ai pas eu encore), mais l'arc compense bien. Vivement la suite...

----------


## R3dF0x

> Ah mais non, les élément du workshop où tu t'abonnes n’apparaît pas directement dans ta bibliothèque steam mais dans le jeux (ou logiciel) auquel il se rattache (c'est un peu comme un mod).
> Pour accéder à Get Out! il faut donc que tu lances SteamVR et ensuite faire apparaître le menu (comme tu as un Rift) via la touche Y de la manette gauche. Une fois le menu ouvert, tu vas dans "Environnements" et tu le verras dedans.


Aaah, fallait le savoir !!!  ::w00t::  Merci beaucoup, ça fonctionne maintenant.

----------


## lousticos

moi du peu que j'ai joué de skyrim vr j'aime pas du tout les combats, j'ai l'impression de taper dans le vide... en tout cas les premiers combats contre les soldats sont bof, mais l'arc est fun ^^'

----------


## Vyse

Les indispensables pour SkyrimVR.
https://www.etr.fr/tutorial/5991-sky...xperience.html

----------


## Rodwin

Bon, j'ai fait du Skyrim VR pendant une bonne heure.
Le résultat est très sympathique, mais pas encore tout à fait à la hauteur de mes espérances.

Si vous avez aimé le travail sur Fallout 4 VR, vous trouverez la même chose dans Skyrim VR, comme si Fallout avait servi de brouillon. Ou au moins comme si Bethesda avait tiré des enseignements de leur précédente sortie.
Ils ont même inclus un vrai tuto, pour apprendre les contrôles en VR. Pas mal.
Du coup, oui vous êtes "dans' Bordeciel, oui c'est immersif et oui, je vais encore y passer pas mal de temps.

Mais.

Comme dans Fallout, on "voit" ses contrôleurs dans le jeu, c'est dommage je trouve, ça casse l'ambiance. Surtout que les miens ont un skin assez moderne.
Les objets du décor ne sont pas directement manipulables. Pour les utiliser, on a recours à un menu qui apparaît quand vous pointez votre contrôleur vers lui. C'est dommage. Ils sont pourtant soumis à une certaine physique, il n'aurait pas été compliqué, j'imagine, de pouvoir les saisir pour, par exemple, les placer dans ses poches.
Le même contrôleur sert de la même façon pour s'adresser aux NPC. Du coup, si vous portez une arme à votre main, vous devez pointer cette arme vers la personne pour lui parler. Là aussi ça casse l'ambiance, d'autant plus que j'ai peur de faire un mauvais mouvement et de leur mettre un coup.
Les graphismes et les animations donnent au jeu un air vieillot. Vu qu'il est sorti en 2011 ça se comprend, mais ça aurait pu être améliorable je pense.

D'une manière générale, je trouve ce portage un peu fainéant. Moins brouillon et amateur que celui de Fallout4, mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils auraient pu en faire bien plus.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Arf pas cool. Fallout 4 VR rattrapait le coup par le simple fait qu'on soit vraiment dans le jeu et c'est tout.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je suis assez d'accord avec le retour de Rodwin, mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'à la base, on parle quand meme de Fallout 4. Pour Payday2, les devs ont vraiment bossé ce côté VR, et du coup, on fait des braquages physiques, on pete les vitres avec ses mains, on menace les otages avec ses mains ou ses armes "physiquement". Mais un braquage sur payday, ca dure quelques dizaines de minutes.

Je pense très sincèrement, même si j'ai à peine entamé le jeu, que d'avoir une véritable interface VR pour ramasser et gérer son loot serait vraiment casse couille sur un jeu long de plusieurs dizaines (centaines??) d'heures.

Pour l'ancienneté du jeu et des graphismes, ca va permettre à plus de monde de l'essayer, et pour les nantis, on retrouve déja un peu partout des listes de mods qui améliorent les graphismes, les PNJ, l'interface...

----------


## Hereticus

Merci pour tous vos retours sur skyrim VR :D

Avec tout ça je suis en train de trépigner d'impatience pour me monter une nouvelle config...et les prochaines geforces qui prennent tout leur temps à se faire annoncer ... gniii  :Vibre:

----------


## Shamanix

Bon, j'ai test Skyrim VR ce soir jusqu'au 1er village en ayant fait les mines de Bidule-truc sur le chemin, et bien c'est largement mieux que Fallout 4 ! (Je suis sur Rift, il faut dire  ::P:  ).

comme dit plus haut, la CAC laisse a désirer, mais l'arc est sympa (bien que tricky au début) et la magie super tripante.

On peut régler la hauteur du persso, ce qui est franchement cool, cela dit j'aurais aimer pouvoir la monter encore un peut pour jouer assis au touchs, mais bon c'est déja pas mal.
Il aurais été sympa aussi de permettre de refaire ses contrôles, même si ceux par défaut font le taff.

Quoi qu'il en soit, l'immersion est génial et puis merde: Enfin un vraix jeu (autre qu'Elite), long et tout, en VR  !

En revanche, vous savez comment on joue au pad quand les touchs sont brancher (pour pouvoir jouer assit confortablement) ? Par ce que j'ai essayer vite fait et ça n'a pas l'air de marcher par défaut.

----------


## Shamanix

Bon je me répond a moi même: C'est activé par défaut, je ne sais pas pourquoi ça n'a pas marché pour ma 1ere session.

J'ai fait le 1er vrais donjon ce matin (celui de la griffe d'or) au pad et l'immersion est juste ouf, depuis le temps que j'attendais ça, ça fait franchement plaisir  ::):

----------


## olive22440

> Bon je me répond a moi même: C'est activé par défaut, je ne sais pas pourquoi ça n'a pas marché pour ma 1ere session.
> 
> J'ai fait le 1er vrais donjon ce matin (celui de la griffe d'or) au pad et l'immersion est juste ouf, depuis le temps que j'attendais ça, ça fait franchement plaisir


Si j’ai bien compris, tu joues au pad et tu n’utilises plus les contrôleurs ?

----------


## Shamanix

> Si j’ai bien compris, tu joues au pad et tu n’utilises plus les contrôleurs ?


Bah vu que c'est un portage VR et non un jeu pensé pour a l'origine, le fait est que les touchs c'est sympa 5 min pour test a l'arc et la magie mais au final on est plus précis a viser avec la tête et surtout sur un jeu aussi long je joue assis, or assis au Touchs c'est pas super pratique.

----------


## FixB

Dites, un des deals du jour est Artika.1 sur l'oculus store. Certains ont essayés ?

----------


## olive22440

> Bah vu que c'est un portage VR et non un jeu pensé pour a l'origine, le fait est que les touchs c'est sympa 5 min pour test a l'arc et la magie mais au final on est plus précis a viser avec la tête et surtout sur un jeu aussi long je joue assis, or assis au Touchs c'est pas super pratique.


Ok c’est bien ce que j’avais compris... Le jeu me fait de l’oeil et il est intéressant de savoir qu’il y a plusieurs façons jouer.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*BEAT SABER* c'est pour le 1er mai sur Oculus RiFT & SteamVR  ::wub:: 




MàJ : prix = *~20$* _(donc ~20€?)_

----------


## 564.3

En ce moment il y a des promos sur les jeux de bagnole sur Humble Store (clé Steam):
- Project Cars 2 30€
- Assetto Corsa 12€
- Dirt Rally 10€

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *BEAT SABER* c'est pour le 1er mai sur Oculus RiFT & SteamVR


Ah enfin, même si j'espérais plus tôt ! Belle vidéo en tous cas.

----------


## philwoodrama

Oui, très beau, et très lassant ... Bref, j'ai pas accroché du tout ( je parle d'Arktika !)

----------


## Endymion

Le prochain Mechwarrior est sensé être compatible VR non? Je n'ai pas vu de nouvelles infos sur le jeu.
Idem le prochain Ace Combat aussi non?

----------


## Endymion

Ah manifestement Sony s'est arrangé pour que la VR soit une exlu PSVR, les enf... comme pour Resident Evil 7 quoi.

----------


## FixB

> Oui, très beau, et très lassant ... Bref, j'ai pas accroché du tout ( je parle d'Arktika !)


Merci, je passe mon chemin alors  ::):

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Le prochain Mechwarrior est sensé être compatible VR non? Je n'ai pas vu de nouvelles infos sur le jeu.
> Idem le prochain Ace Combat aussi non?


ouai *Ace Combat VR* exclue PSVR... ::(: 

MAIS il y a ptêtre de l'espoir pour les PC VR du nom de *Project WingMan*
c'est un indé qui bosse en solo depuis + de 2ans dessus
son jeu est prévu pour écran plat, et à la GDC il a décidé de le montrer en VR, donc... peut-être que...  :Bave: 
toute façon il pourrait lancer un *Kickstarter* bientôt
on ne sait un jamais un ptit stretchgoal VR et c'est réglé, on peut tjr rêver...



+ d'info si tu veux : https://univrcity.fr/project-wingman...a-la-gdc-2018/

idem pour *MW5 VR* : https://univrcity.fr/mechwarrior-5-v...vr-pas-exclue/

----------


## R3dF0x

> Oui, très beau, et très lassant ... Bref, j'ai pas accroché du tout ( je parle d'Arktika !)





> Merci, je passe mon chemin alors


Moi, perso, j'ai adoré Arktika.1 ! Graphiquement très beau, une très bonne ambiance - aussi bien visuelle que sonore - jamais dans un jeu de tire je n'ai eu une aussi bonne sensation/impression avec des armes !!! Si bien que ; tous les autres jeux qui ne sont pas à sa hauteur, je les trouve fade. Malgré un roomscale restreint, les interactions sont excellente et bien pensée. Même les déplacements en téléportation ne m'ont pas choqués. Ajoute à cela une traduction FULL Fr de bonne facture et tu as un très bon jeu ... surtout à rabais !

----------


## FixB

Trop tard pour le daily deal...
D'ailleurs, quelqu'un a essayé Rez Infinite ? Si j'ai déjà Thumper, c'est très similaire ou ça n'a rien à voir ??

----------


## Shamanix

> Trop tard pour le daily deal...
> D'ailleurs, quelqu'un a essayé Rez Infinite ? Si j'ai déjà Thumper, c'est très similaire ou ça n'a rien à voir ??


Oui j'ai Rez Infinite (j'avais déja le 1er sur Dreamcast  ::P:  ), je n'ais par contre jamais jouer a Thumper mais de ce que j'en ais vu ça n'a rien a voir.

Pour Rez Infinite en VR par contre c'est une tuerie, a condition de ne pas être allergique a la musique du jeu, du coup je te conseil de voir quelques vidéos avant pour te faire une idée.
Mais en tous cas on dirais presque que le jeu a été penser des le départ pour la VR... alors qu'il date de la Dreamcast.

----------


## 564.3

> Oui j'ai Rez Infinite (j'avais déja le 1er sur Dreamcast  ), je n'ais par contre jamais jouer a Thumper mais de ce que j'en ais vu ça n'a rien a voir.


J'ai joué aux deux et je confirme, ça n'a rien à voir coté gameplay. Rez est un (rail) shooter, et Thumper un runner assez strict. Je ne le considère pas comme un jeu de course, parce que les actions sont binaires. Il n'y a pas de recherche de trajectoires, optimisation des freinages/accélérations, etc.

Le seul point commun c'est que les actions, les bruitages et la musique sont liés. Éventuellement on peut rapprocher le style futuriste / néon, mais ça commence à chercher loin.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vidéo maison de Wipeout Omega Collection (Wipeout 2048) et Gran Turismo Sport en VR. Ce que vous voyez dans la vidéo c'est exactement le rendu qu'on a dans le casque.

----------


## ExPanda

> *BEAT SABER* c'est pour le 1er mai sur Oculus RiFT & SteamVR 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MàJ : prix = *~20$* _(donc ~20€?)_


Ça a l'air assez énorme, mais niveau musique, c'est que des chansons composées pour le jeu ?

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Ça a l'air assez énorme, mais niveau musique, c'est que des chansons composées pour le jeu ?


oui pour l'instant je n'ai jamais lu le contraire

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> oui pour l'instant je n'ai jamais lu le contraire


Yep mais le créateur réfléchit à filer un éditeur de niveau (qui a l'air très simple à utiliser) pour intégrer ses propres morceaux. Les trois morceaux composés pour le jeu sont de toutes facons assez géniaux.

Fun Fact, le jeu de base ne devait pas avoir des sabres laser mais de simples épées. sauf que durant les premiers tests en interne, les gens avaient tendance à louper les coups car ils tentaient de tailler avec le côté tranchant du sabre (et ca me fait pareil sur Ninja Fruit VR). Alors qu'avec des sabres laser, tu tapes selon n'importe quel angle et le cerveau accepte tout à fait.

C'est assez dingue comment un élément aussi irréel qu'un sabre laser peut être asimilé par le cerveau en VR.

----------


## FixB

Comment ça "irréel" un sabre laser?!?

:D

----------


## ExPanda

> Yep mais le créateur réfléchit à filer un éditeur de niveau (qui a l'air très simple à utiliser) pour intégrer ses propres morceaux. Les trois morceaux composés pour le jeu sont de toutes facons assez géniaux.


Et y'a que trois morceaux du coup ?  ::sad::

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Et y'a que trois morceaux du coup ?


une *dizaine* normalement
par le compositeur des cinématiques sur les derniers jeux Blizzard : Jaroslav Beck

----------


## nodulle

Bon je viens de tenter l'event gold rush d'Oculus de ce soir et impossible de rejoindre une partie.  ::(:  Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul. Y'a des canards qui ont réussis à en lancer une ?

----------


## FixB

Dernier jour pour les soldes Oculus Store...

----------


## nodulle

Retour sur le gold rush d'hier, Oculus a répondu, la participation a été retenu pour ceux qui n'ont pas réussi à rejoindre une partie !  ::): 

D'un coté des problèmes de serveur, c'est pas vraiment étonnant, lorsqu'ils collent un concours multijoueur que sur une tranche d'une heure...  ::|:

----------


## Couillu

Bon, j'ai craqué je me suis racheté une CG GTX 1050 Ti, et bien y'a pas photo ça change tout avec une bonne carte graphique, fini le stutter et les plantages ! \o/ 

J'ai pu commencer Elite Dangerous. Wow. Ce jeux à l'air tellement complexe. C'est bien chaud, rien que l'appontage ou l'arrivée sur une planète... Mais ça marche bien en VR ! :D Il faut juste que je chope une bonne config pour mon steam controller au lieu de la manette 360 et ça sera parfait !

J'ai aussi testé Superhot, et bien c'est pas si facile ! :D

----------


## Zapp le Grand

En parlant de Sprint Vector, je trouve le jeu vraiment sympa, mais nom de dieu, je pensais être vacciné par le syndrome du "je dois vraiment passer pour un con auprès de ma femme", mais non, celui-la explose toutes les limites...

----------


## ExPanda

Suivant les avis unanimes j'ai donc pris Lone Echo. Pas encore testé car je viens juste de le télécharger (petite connexion inside), mais je viens de voir un truc qui me fait un peu flipper.
J'ai lu que sur la fin (semi-spoiler, je préviens au cas où) 

Spoiler Alert! 


le jeu devenait peu horreur/flippe. N'étant pas très courageux c'est un genre que j'évite en général (j'ai fait Amnesia et Soma dans la douleur), alors en VR c'est pas la peine. Pour ceux qui l'ont, c'est vraiment le cas ? Si oui ben... Je risque de ne pas pouvoir le terminer.  ::unsure::

----------


## CptCaverne

Non, c'est pas de l'horreur, c'est plus du stress et de la tension du à la situation. un peu comme si tu étais dans gravity.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Non, c'est pas de l'horreur, c'est plus du stress et de la tension du à la situation. un peu comme si tu étais dans gravity.


Oui, pareil, je suis une assez grosse flipette, mais Lone Echo, ca passe vraiment sans soucis. Tu n'auras pas de jumpscare putassier, ou de gros monstre qui te poursuit dans la pénombre (enfin, j'espère pas, vu que j'ai pas encore fini le jeu :D)

Tu vas avoir un ptit coup de flippe la première fois que tu perdras une vie dans le nouvel environnement (voilà, ca spoile pas trop et ca parle aux gens qui vont y arriver), mais vraiment rien de bien méchant.


*Sinon, dernier jour de soldes qui se finit dans quelques minutes...* Je n'ai pas craqué mes 13€, je suis fier de moi, je les garde pour* Beat Saber* du coup.

----------


## ExPanda

Merci pour vos réponses, ça me rassure déjà.  ::): 




> Tu n'auras pas de jumpscare putassier, ou de gros monstre qui te poursuit dans la pénombre (enfin, j'espère pas, vu que j'ai pas encore fini le jeu :D)


J'avais justement lu qu'il pouvait y avoir des jumpscares sur la fin mais j'en sais pas plus.
Vu la panique que m'avait causé le premier robot qui m'a chopé dans Budget Cuts, je suis pas encore prêt pour de vrais jumpscares en VR.  ::P:

----------


## CptCaverne

Non, je l'ai fini, rassure toi il n'y a pas de jumpscares  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Ok nickel, merci pour ton retour.
Je suppose que j'aurais quand même pu faire avec, mais bon c'est dommage de devoir se faire violence pour jouer, ça perd un peu d'intérêt.

----------


## Erokh

Et du coup, alien isolation, il te tente pas?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Perso, j'ai failli abandonné Skyrim VR durant le tuto, lorsqu'on rentre dans la salle avec les araignées...La salle est tellement horrible en VR putain, il me faudrait un mod qui remplace les araignées, par des aspirateurs, ou des dragibus je sais pas....

----------


## ExPanda

> Et du coup, alien isolation, il te tente pas? :Ninja:


Bizarrement, non.  ::ninja:: 
Pourtant j'adore la saga Alien, mais j'ai déjà pas osé faire le jeu "normal", alors en VR, non merci, je ne veux pas mourir.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> *Sinon, dernier jour de soldes qui se finit dans quelques minutes...* Je n'ai pas craqué mes 13€, je suis fier de moi, je les garde pour* Beat Saber* du coup.


il faut espérer une dispo sur le store Oculus

sinon

un nouveau jeu qui a l'air sympas dans le genre _ #jdr #bac-à-sable #openworld #multi #social_
en pleine phase Alpha actuellement : *a Township Tales*

site Officiel

----------


## mrFish

> Perso, j'ai failli abandonné Skyrim VR durant le tuto, lorsqu'on rentre dans la salle avec les araignées...La salle est tellement horrible en VR putain, il me faudrait un mod qui remplace les araignées, par des aspirateurs, ou des dragibus je sais pas....


Tu en as plein  :;):

----------


## Couillu

> il faut espérer une dispo sur le store Oculus
> 
> sinon
> 
> un nouveau jeu qui a l'air sympas dans le genre _ #jdr #bac-à-sable #openworld #multi #social_
> en pleine phase Alpha actuellement : *a Township Tales*
> 
> site Officiel




Hey ça a l'air marrant ça. Je sais pas pourquoi ça m'attire alors qu'on voit au final pas grand chose dans la vidéo. J'ai reçu ma clef je testerai à l'occase.

----------


## Shamanix

> il faut espérer une dispo sur le store Oculus
> 
> sinon
> 
> un nouveau jeu qui a l'air sympas dans le genre _ #jdr #bac-à-sable #openworld #multi #social_
> en pleine phase Alpha actuellement : *a Township Tales*
> 
> site Officiel


Ça peut être cool si il y'a un moyen de déplacement directe (sans TP).

Concernant Skyrim VR, pour moi c'est clairement la Killer-app de la VR ! J'ai passer tout mon Dimanche aprem dessu, et c'est juste génial de pouvoir se balader en VR sur la map génial du jeu, et les donjons...  ::love::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Suivant les avis unanimes j'ai donc pris Lone Echo. Pas encore testé car je viens juste de le télécharger (petite connexion inside), mais je viens de voir un truc qui me fait un peu flipper.
> J'ai lu que sur la fin (semi-spoiler, je préviens au cas où) 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le jeu devenait peu horreur/flippe. N'étant pas très courageux c'est un genre que j'évite en général (j'ai fait Amnesia et Soma dans la douleur), alors en VR c'est pas la peine. Pour ceux qui l'ont, c'est vraiment le cas ? Si oui ben... Je risque de ne pas pouvoir le terminer.


Comme disent les autres canards, pas de Jumpscare dans Lone Echo. C'est plus du stress / pression.

----------


## 564.3

> il faut espérer une dispo sur le store Oculus


Vu les logos sur l'image d'annonce, Beat Saber sort sur le store Oculus et Steam (Rift, WMR et Vive supportés selon leur page).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comme disent les autres canards, pas de Jumpscare dans Lone Echo. C'est plus du stress / pression.


Y a quand même des ambiances qui peuvent mettre mal à l'aise, notamment parce qu'ils ont bien exploité la perception des dimensions en VR, avec des impressions de proximité/confinement ou d'immensité.
Mais ils n'en font pas des caisses comme dans un jeu d'horreur, pour moi c'était bien dosé.

----------


## ExPanda

Une heure pour lancer Lone Echo  ::|: 

[Mode je raconte ma vie pour me défouler]
Je l'avais déjà téléchargé/installé via le logiciel Oculus, mais j'avais pas installé Revive. Donc j'installe, je trouve pas l'option Revive dans Steam, je ressaie d'autres trucs, pareil, et je finis par voir le truc de test Oculus donc je commence par ça et je vois que ça marche bien (très sympa la petite séquence avec le robot  ::):  )
Problème : Pas de Lone Echo dans la bibliothèque Revive.
Solution : Utiliser l'option "Inject" de Revive et lancer direct le jeu via son exécutable.
(Si quelqu'un a mieux et sait comment l'ajouter à la bibliothèque pour le lancer plus facilement je suis preneur)

Ça se lance !  ::lol:: 
Mais j'ai pas de son.  ::|: 

Solution trouvée sur le net : Forcer le son à passer par le périphérique "USB gnagnagna" dans les paramètres de SteamVR, sinon ça prend le périphérique par défaut de Windows.

Ce coup-ci j'ai du son  ::lol::  Le jeu est magnifique et ça tourne super fluide  ::lol:: 
... Et les déplacement me donnent le mal de mer.  ::sad:: 

Mais vraiment. J'ai eu un petit haut-le-cœur déjà au tout début quand on t'avance dans ton box, et les premiers déplacements m'ont rendu mal à l'aise. Pourtant c'est super bien géré et intuitif, mais mon corps n'accepte pas que je flotte alors que j'ai les deux pieds collés au sol faut croire.
Je finirai peut-être par m'habituer mais pour l'instant à part le truc de montagnes russes que j'ai testé deux minutes j'en étais resté à des jeux roomscale avec téléportation... Je vais insister, quitte à faire de petites sessions, le jeu fait vraiment envie.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Alors là, t'es bien la personne que je connaisse à qui ca arrive O_o Justement l'apesanteur permet au corps de gérer ca, essaie de faire un test avec ISS. C'est un jeu gratuit disponible sur l'oculus store, avec les mêmes déplacements. Personnellement, même si j'ai un Oculus depuis presque un an, j'ai toujours du mal avec les rollercoaster (et ca tombe bien, car niveau intérêt c'est quand même bien pourri), alors que les jeux a déplacement libre, je n'ai aucun soucis.

Je pense que c'est peut-être aussi un soucis d'habitude, surtout que le jeu est vraiment connu pour être "cinétose Free"

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai toujours été un peu sensible à ça, de manière bizarre et suivant les conditions...  ::|: 
Je referai des essais en étant plus en forme déjà, hier j'étais crevé mais je voulais vraiment tester.

----------


## CptCaverne

Normalement les jeux apparaissent tout seuls dans l'interface de revive.
Sous steam vr il faut faire un click avec le stick de la main droite (ça marche peut être aussi avec la gauche je sais plus), viser la bulle revive en bas et tu as tes jeux oculus.

----------


## ExPanda

"Normalement", oui.  ::P: 

Mais là, non. J'ai les autres applis, le tuto pour les touchs, l'éditeur d'avatar, first contact, mais pas le jeu. Que ce soit en passant par le bouton Revive sous SteamVR ou en lançant direct Revive sous windows, c'est la même liste.
J'avais vu un tuto qui disait qu'à la fin de l'installation d'un jeu il fallait passer la configuration de l'Oculus et que c'était important pour que ça marche. Mais je n'ai pas vu cette option, j'ai laissé le jeu se télécharger (parce qu'à 600ko/sec j'allais pas rester devant) et je n'ai que le bouton pour le lancer, ou le désinstaller.




> téléchargez le jeu sur votre ordinateur (bouton Installer). Il faudra ensuite se rendre dans la bibliothèque de l'application Oculus et cliquer sur "Terminer l'installation", puis "Installer", et enfin par deux fois "Passer l'installation", sinon Revive ne pourra pas le lancer.

----------


## CptCaverne

Non, le passage de la configuration d'oculus je l'ai fait qu'à l'installation d'oculus moi.
Etrange, faut dire qu'avec toutes ces surcouches ça aide pas wmr, steamVr, Oculus, Revive...

----------


## ExPanda

C'est clair, j'espère aussi que ça pompe pas trop de ressources, parce que la VR bouffe déjà pas mal.
(Je pense avoir un PC avec les reins solides, mais quand même)

J'avais aussi passé la configuration lors de l'installation d'Oculus. Après c'est pas très grave si j'ai pas le jeu dans la liste, tant que ça se lance quand même et que les sauvegardes marchent, ça me suffit.

----------


## Elglon

Bon, j'ai refund Skyrim VR (alors que j'avais dépassé les 2h pourtant).

J'adore Skyrim, se retrouver dans son univers c’était super, mais c'est vrai que le gameplay est finalement mal adapté. 

Notamment le fait que le cac ne gère pas la physique des armes, mais simule des jet de des, c'est très dommage. Quand on s'est habitué à parer les flèches avec un bouclier dans Mage's Tale, ça fait mal de voir que ça ne marche pas dans un jeu comme Skyrim.
Egalement le fait qu'il ne gère pas pleinement les oculus touchs, ca casse mon immersion, là aussi quand on voit que des petit jeux, voir des jeux gratuits, le font sans problème 

Mais surtout : 60€ pour un mod VR sur la version de 2011... C'est non.






> Alors là, t'es bien la personne que je connaisse à qui ca arrive O_o Justement l'apesanteur permet au corps de gérer ca, essaie de faire un test avec ISS. C'est un jeu gratuit disponible sur l'oculus store, avec les mêmes déplacements. Personnellement, même si j'ai un Oculus depuis presque un an, j'ai toujours du mal avec les rollercoaster (et ca tombe bien, car niveau intérêt c'est quand même bien pourri), alors que les jeux a déplacement libre, je n'ai aucun soucis.
> 
> Je pense que c'est peut-être aussi un soucis d'habitude, surtout que le jeu est vraiment connu pour être "cinétose Free"


J'ai fait essayé à qq1 qui n'avait pas spécialement de cinétose dans un FPS, mais le fait de flotter au debut, ça l'a mis très mal à l'aise egalement. 

En fait on réagit tous vraiment différemment à la cinétose. (moi c'est le roll dans les jeu qui me fout un mal de crane, et les dérapage en voiture qui me font gerber.)




> J'ai toujours été un peu sensible à ça, de manière bizarre et suivant les conditions... 
> Je referai des essais en étant plus en forme déjà, hier j'étais crevé mais je voulais vraiment tester.


Si tu as une chaise haute (type chaise de bar) c'est très pratique pour ce jeu. 
Il faut s'avoir qu'il est très très bien foutu niveau level design, notamment sur le fait que tout le jeu se déroule à peu prés sur le même plan horizontal. On peut vraiment jouer sans se mettre dans tout les sens.

----------


## ExPanda

J'essaierai avec une chaise de bar, merci du conseil.  :;): 

J'ai vu des options aussi dans le menu, mais ce qui est déconseillé est déjà désactivé, je pense pas qu'on puisse jouer sur d'autres choses ?

----------


## CptCaverne

Pour encore plus d'immersion une chaise de bar à roulette :D

Sinon, j'aimerais bien me faire resident evil 7 en vr. Y en a qui ont essayé avec vorpx ?
C'est bien ou complètement nul ? J'arrive pas à savoir avec les avis glanés sur d'autres forums.

----------


## Sellig

> Bon, j'ai refund Skyrim VR (alors que j'avais dépassé les 2h pourtant).
> 
> J'adore Skyrim, se retrouver dans son univers c’était super, mais c'est vrai que le gameplay est finalement mal adapté. 
> 
> Notamment le fait que le cac ne gère pas la physique des armes, mais simule des jet de des, c'est très dommage. Quand on s'est habitué à parer les flèches avec un bouclier dans Mage's Tale, ça fait mal de voir que ça ne marche pas dans un jeu comme Skyrim.
> Egalement le fait qu'il ne gère pas pleinement les oculus touchs, ca casse mon immersion, là aussi quand on voit que des petit jeux, voir des jeux gratuits, le font sans problème 
> 
> Mais surtout : 60€ pour un mod VR sur la version de 2011... C'est non.


Exactement pareil, refund pour les mêmes raisons que toi. Et 60 boules pour ça, non.

----------


## Vyse

En même temps il était assez naïf de croire que les mécaniques de CaC allait être revu pour la VR, ce n'était pas le cas sur PS4 il y avait pas de raison que cela soit différent sur PC, vous étiez pourtant prévenu.
C'est pas pour rien que les tests mettaient en avant la magie et le tir à l'arc comme gros plus des versions VR.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> En même temps il était assez naïf de croire que les mécaniques de CaC allait être revu pour la VR, ce n'était pas le cas sur PS4 il y avait pas de raison que cela soit différent sur PC, vous étiez pourtant prévenu.
> C'est pas pour rien que les tests mettaient en avant la magie et le tir à l'arc comme gros plus des versions VR.


Clairement, de toutes facons, le corps a corps pour moi, est à exclure sur un jeu VR. J'ai lu que des trucs comme Gorn testent des trucs qui ont l'air de fonctionner, mais la VR peut apporter tellement plus au niveau gameplay. Aucun intérêt de faire bougeotter son touch devant soi comme un débile. Soit, les contrôleurs haptiques font un gros bond en avant, pour arriver à simuler du poids, soit ils arrêtent de nous filer des épées et sil commencent à nous filer des armes pour VR (un fouet par exemple, et l'arc, un grand classique qui marche très bien)

----------


## ExPanda

Le corps à corps en VR, je vois vraiment pas comment ils peuvent faire. Tout ce qui est coup porté et parade est ingérable.  ::unsure::  Quand c'est de l'arcade, où on perd dès qu'on est touché ou que l'ennemi est démoli dès qu'il est touché, ça passe, mais sinon...





> Pour encore plus d'immersion une chaise de bar à roulette :D


Un harnais, et suspendu à un pivot au plafond !

----------


## nodulle

> Pour encore plus d'immersion une chaise de bar à roulette :D
> 
> Sinon, j'aimerais bien me faire resident evil 7 en vr. Y en a qui ont essayé avec vorpx ?
> C'est bien ou complètement nul ? J'arrive pas à savoir avec les avis glanés sur d'autres forums.


Vorpx ? À fuir comme la peste ! Sinon il était plus ou moins prévus sur pc en VR mais on l'attend toujours... Et il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir de news la dessus.




> Un harnais, et suspendu à un pivot au plafond !


Petit joueur, en apesanteur dans un avion zéro-G de novespace !  :Cigare: 
Ou dans l'ISS une fois qu'ils l'auront en partie privatisé !  :Bave:

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Vorpx ? À fuir comme la peste !


tu pourrais juste expliquer un peu pourquoi STP ?  ::blink::

----------


## mrFish

> tu pourrais juste expliquer un peu pourquoi STP ?


Ben c'est du bricolage. Ça sert à rien.

----------


## nodulle

A l'époque du DK1 c'était peut-être utile mais aujourd'hui payer pour ça, non. Surtout que en fonction des jeux ça varie beaucoup. Après c'est ce que j'en ai lu à droite à gauche, j'ai jamais essayé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Endymion

> Vorpx ? À fuir comme la peste ! Sinon il était plus ou moins prévus sur pc en VR mais on l'attend toujours... Et il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir de news la dessus.


Sauf miracle, je pense qu'on peut se gratter; le jeu n'est plus une nouveauté et ça n'aurait pas d'intérêt commercial pour Capcom de plaire aux peu de joueurs VR PC (proportionnellement aux non VR).

----------


## Sellig

> En même temps il était assez naïf de croire que les mécaniques de CaC allait être revu pour la VR, ce n'était pas le cas sur PS4 il y avait pas de raison que cela soit différent sur PC, vous étiez pourtant prévenu.
> C'est pas pour rien que les tests mettaient en avant la magie et le tir à l'arc comme gros plus des versions VR.


Naïf je ne sais pas, prévenu oui, et les retours sur le jeu ici étaient globalement bons, j'ai donc voulu voir par moi-même. Ce que j'ai fait pour ce Skyrim VR. Bon, ça l'a pas fait, et le remboursement Steam a fait le reste  ::):  Il reste néanmoins que le prix est plus qu'abusé, surtout pour ceux qui possède déjà le jeu en version "normale" auxquels ils auraient pu faire un rabais.

----------


## olive22440

Je n’ai pas le jeu en VR mais en version normale et je trouve aussi que le prix semble être abusé.

La VR vaut il de remettre 60€?

J’aurais plus vu un dlc de 30€ (VR) pour les possesseurs du jeu de base.

----------


## Endymion

> Je n’ai pas le jeu en VR mais en version normale et je trouve aussi que le prix semble être abusé.
> 
> La VR vaut il de remettre 60€?
> 
> J’aurais plus vu un dlc de 30€ (VR) pour les possesseurs du jeu de base.


Ou au moins une ristourne pour ceux qui possèdent le jeu de base ou sa version pseudo améliorée.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Clairement, de toutes facons, le corps a corps pour moi, est à exclure sur un jeu VR. J'ai lu que des trucs comme Gorn testent des trucs qui ont l'air de fonctionner, mais la VR peut apporter tellement plus au niveau gameplay. Aucun intérêt de faire bougeotter son touch devant soi comme un débile. Soit, les contrôleurs haptiques font un gros bond en avant, pour arriver à simuler du poids, soit ils arrêtent de nous filer des épées et sil commencent à nous filer des armes pour VR (un fouet par exemple, et l'arc, un grand classique qui marche très bien)


Tales of Glory gère très bien les combats à l épée. Le jeu simule le poids de l arme en ajoutant de la latence. Et ça marche super bien et en plus l IA réagit bien au coups.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Sauf miracle, je pense qu'on peut se gratter; le jeu n'est plus une nouveauté et ça n'aurait pas d'intérêt commercial pour Capcom de plaire aux peu de joueurs VR PC (proportionnellement aux non VR).


moi non plus j'y crois plus vraiment..
c'est comme la doit disante sortie de *ALIEN:ISOLATION* sur les casques VR actuels
heureusement qu'il ya des moddeurs motivé et vorpX
c'est ptêtre du bricolage mais c'est déjà mieux que rien...

je comprends pas, cela ne demanderait pas un si grand effort financier 
je pense qu'on a compris, d'abord sur PSVR, exclu si ils veulent 6 ou 12 mois 
mais ensuite "oublier" le PC, avec un peu moins de casque OK, mais quand même..
je suis sûr qu'il y a au moins 1,5 millions de RiFT / ViVE / WMR sur le marché

en terme de jeux AAA _(à part chez Oculus et en théorie VALVe)_ 
sur *PC VR*, ya plus rien à l'horizon, à court/moyen terme
et aujourd'hui, à part *UBI* ou *SONY*, aucune autre gros studio n'a annoncé de jeux VR   :Death: 
heureusement que qlq indés y croient encore...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Et en même temps est-ce vraiment un mal? Je veux dire, le modèle du AAA commence à montrer ses limites sur les PC normaux, avec un parc de machines énormes, plus le parc console, et des excellents jeux, encencés par la critique et les joueurs, se ramassent au niveau des ventes (je pense a Prey, Dishonored2, Deus Ex,...) et des jeux multi qui cartonnent en vente mais se vautrent sur la rétention des joueurs (Destiny2 entre autres)

Alors franchement qui irait prendre le risque d'investir x Millions d'euros dans un projet où le parc est 100 fois moindre??? C'est trop hasardeux, et le modèle actuel marche bien, on a des tres bons jeux, développés pour une bouchée de pain, et qui répondent bien aux demandes des joueurs à et l'écosystème précaire mis en place.

----------


## mrFish

> Je n’ai pas le jeu en VR mais en version normale et je trouve aussi que le prix semble être abusé.
> 
> *La VR vaut il de remettre 60€?*
> 
> J’aurais plus vu un dlc de 30€ (VR) pour les possesseurs du jeu de base.


Oui c'est assez nul.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Et en même temps est-ce vraiment un mal?


je voulais surtout dire jeu AAA = jeu venant d'un gros studio
pas nouvelle licence jsuis d'accord, investissement de plusieurs million €/$ pour un si petit parc
faut pas rêver
mais un/des jeux de leur catalogue en VR, comme l'a fait Bethesda ou Take-Two/Rockstar
ça demande pas des millions d’investissement qd tu vois ce que font certains indé avec 100 fois moins justement

mais bordel! même pas VALVe ne pense à un Half-Life 2 / Portal / L4D porté en VR
faut pas me faire croire qu'ils ne sont pas au courant de l'impact que cela aurait sur le marché ???
ils ne lèvent même pas le ptit doigt pour aider les moddeurs de HLVR, faut pas déconner
à part balancer à la plèbe qu'ils font 3 jeux VR et depuis plus d'1 an, rien...  super, merci tonton GabeN

et il n'y a pas bcp d'indé qui vivent bien de leur jeux VR, faut pas croire

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Oui c'est assez nul.


C'est nul mais c'est le marché. Aujourd'hui, tu n'as aucun jeu en VR qui a la profondeur d'un Skyrim, la plupart des jeux ont des mécanismes de gameplay répétitif ou très redondants. Donc c'est cher, mais le jeu se vendra et démocratisera un peu plus la VR (enfin, j'espère)

Pour Valve, je suis d'accord, c'est vraiment dommage. J'avais testé à l'époque la branche VR sur Half life2 avec le DK1, et ca marchait vraiment bien, la vue était dissociée de la visée, on pouvait jouer au clavier/souris et ca fonctionnait. Ils ont indiqué travailler sur un projet VR, mais on va devoir attendre (que le rift Pro se casse la gueule)

Je voudrais tellement que Valve rachète le studio de Budget Cuts mais même pas snif.

Moi aussi, j'aimerais un jeu solo aussi épatant que Lone Echo, mais en attendant, je m'éclate toujours autant sur des trucs comme Space Pirate Trainer, The Climb,... J'ai déjà une backlog assez gigantesque en VR, je pense que je pourrais tenir tout 2018 sans rien acheter d'autre.

----------


## Coldan

En parlant de CaC sur Skyrim, j'ai essayé et un truc m'échappe: avec les touch, comment frapper les ennemis? Mon épée passe au travers, et j'ai cliqué par erreur sur le tuto je n'ai pas eu le temps de le lire... je me retrouve comme un con à pas pouvoir me défendre  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Il faudrait une killer app du genre un X Wing vs Tie Fighter en VR only ! Si EA avait proposé un vrai jeu complet pour Star Wars Battlefront - X Wing VR Missions, j'aurai foncé. Là, non du fait que j'ai Battlefront 1 sur PC et non sur PS 4  ::sad:: 
Microsoft aurait pu sortir aussi une killer app avec Halo, et bah non, on a droit à une expérience bien pourri sur l'univers d'Halo sur le Windows Store.

Pour le moment, il y a qu'Ubisoft et Rockstar qui ont bien compris comment exploiter la VR avec Star Trek Bridge Crew et L.A Noire.

----------


## ExPanda

> Je voudrais tellement que Valve rachète le studio de Budget Cuts mais même pas snif.


Un mix Budget Cuts / The Lab  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'aimerai bien déjà que Valve nous dévoile leur 3 jeux qui reposent sur les Knuckles.

----------


## 564.3

Ça me semble plutôt bien que Valve ait formé puis laisse les devs de Budget Cuts vivre leur vie. Au moins ils sortent quelque chose  ::): 

Le problème de Valve c'est qu'ils sont trop perfectionnistes et n'hésitent pas à tout refaire/jeter si ça ne leur plait pas, mais c'est aussi leur qualité.
Pour HL2 VR ils ont bossé dessus et évalué ça comme "not compelling", comme dit dans une interview de GabeN. Du coup ils ont foutu ça à la benne, où il y a déjà le vieux projet de HL3.

----------


## FixB

> Il faudrait une killer app du genre un X Wing vs Tie Fighter en VR only !


 ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Vyse

Le pire c'est quand tu vois ça.
https://www.etr.fr/actualite/6024-le...ment-quot.html

Pour au final un jeu complétement transcender. Alors certes ce n'est pas applicable aussi facilement pour tout mais cela montre bien une fois de plus qu'il n'y a pas forcément besoin de moyen colossaux pour avoir de belle baffes en VR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ouais, enfin pour un jeu de course, y a pas grand chose à modifier non plus. Pour le cas de Wipeout, les dévs se sont contenter de proposer des véhicules spécifiquement pour la VR. Les véhicules de base du jeu ne sont pas pilotable en VR et c'est bien dommage.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

et pour le prochain *E3*, ya aucun signe pour être optimiste
et je vais juste parler des gros qui ont déjà fait des choses en VR

Bethesda :
*Fallout 4 VR* et *Skyrim VR* apparemment se sont bien vendus
donc vont ils annoncer encore un/des jeu en VR ??
perso je cracherais pas sur un *Prey*  ::love::  ou *Dishonored*  ::love:: 
ou carrément support VR (en + et pensé depuis le début) pour *Elder Scroll VI*  :Prey: 


UBI :*Space Junkies* et *Transference* mouai mais bon... :ouaiouai: 


E.A. : vide intersidérale

chez les jap à part *SONY* (les Sega, Capcom, Square-Enix, etc.) = rien

Take-Two/Rockstar = rien

Warner = rien

Codemaster = toujours ce silence bien étrange

à part une/des annonce méga surprise, j'espère pas grd chose
ou peut-être Microsoft une annonce pour ces casques WMR ou W10/X1x ? (Sea of Thieves en VR ::wub:: )



bref, pour l'E3 2018, ça sent plutôt une _razzia_ pour la Nintendo Switch
elle a fait bcp de mal à la VR je trouve, cette console en générale
le _game changer_ en 2017 c'était clairement elle, pas la VR
et en 2018, cela ne semble pas s’atténuer
tout le monde à cette console à la bouche dès qu'un jeu sort ou est annoncé  :<_<: , c'est dire..

----------


## R3dF0x

Nintendo Switch, c'est juste pour les gamins et pré-ados (et peut-être des adultes encore gamins) ; c'est fait pour jouer dans ton lit, dans l'autobus, le métro, ou l'auto quand papa et maman t'amène chez tante Nani. Ça me rappel quand j'ai essayé de jouer sur une tablette 7" - Beurk! - Ok, on peut la brancher sur la TV, mais quel intérêt avec ses pauvres graphismes (bon ok, c'est mieux que les jeux 16 ou 8 bits de mon temps, mais tout de même). Tant mieux si ça pogne, mais je crois que la VR n'a pas le même public. Perso, je suis content de pouvoir vivre la VR de mes jours (j'ai 40 ans passé) parce que j'en rêvais déjà dans les années 90.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Nintendo Switch, une console pour gamin ? t'as fumé quoi ?
Doom 2016, Bayonetta 2, Skyrim, Payday 2, L.A Noire,  et j'en passe, tu trouves que c'est des jeux pour gamin ? 

Et techniquement, Doom 2016 sur switch n'a pas à rougir face aux console de salon/PC qui sont bien plus volumineux. Tu ne peux pas tout avoir sur une console portable qui a la dimension d'une tablette.

Edit : même certains jeux VR ne font pas mieux visuellement voir moins bien qu'un jeu Switch.  ::ninja::  Je dis ça, je ne dis rien....

----------


## nodulle

> UBI :*Space Junkies* et *Transference* mouai mais bon...


Oh je ne serais pas si négatif que toi, je viens de regarder des trailers à ça m'a l'air plutôt sympa !  ::):  En tout cas pour Space Junkies ça me donne envis car pour Transference y'a pas grand chose à ce mettre sous la dents... (A noter que pour ce dernier, Elijah Wood est présenté comme directeur créatif)

----------


## Sorkar

Je repose la question là vu que le topic Payday 2 est mort, sait-on jamais... La partie VR est sortie sur le serveur live, j'ai bien l'option free locomotion pour le déplacement, mais par contre pour la rotation impossible de configurer pour avoir du "smooth", de base c'est un bouton sur chaque manette pour tourner d'une quarantaine de degrés... c'est nul...

Obligé de passer par un mod ? Ils ont pas prévu ca ? je trouve ca super étonnant qu'il aient sorti ca tel quel...

----------


## nodulle

J'ai jamais fait gaffe, moi ça ne me dérange pas. Je regarderais ce soir ce qu'il en est.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pareil, ca ne m'a pas choqué, je suppose que les touches sont plus prévues pour le wands du Vive. En l'état, j'arrive à m'en accomoder assez facilement (d'ailleurs, une partie un de ces soirs?)

----------


## Sorkar

Vous trouvez pas ca mieux de tourner grâce au joystick sérieux ? Vous appuyez sur un bouton pour faire un quart de tour a droite et un autre pour un quart a gauche ??? C'est de ca qu'on parle hein  ::o:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Vous trouvez pas ca mieux de tourner grâce au joystick sérieux ? Vous appuyez sur un bouton pour faire un quart de tour a droite et un autre pour un quart a gauche ??? C'est de ca qu'on parle hein


Bah, ayant une config avec 3 sensors, je ne me sers jamais de ces boutons. Sauf de temps en temps pour me repositionner en face de mes deux capteurs principaux. Et dans ce cas, je fais ca tranquillement, en dehors des phases de shoot.

----------


## Sorkar

Ah mais tu tourne sur toi même en fait ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ah mais tu tourne sur toi même en fait ?


C'est le but de la VR, en jouant debout yes, je suis vraiment à 360° dans le jeu  ::):

----------


## Sorkar

Bah ouai du coup c'est pas gênant, je pourrai en faire autant mais je préfère rester a 180° sinon le câble m'emmerde très vite  ::|: 
Bon j'esserai le mod qui servait sur la branche beta alors, avec un peu de chance c'est compatible avec le live.

Vraiment dommage qu'ils aient pondu un portage VR de qualité, tout ca pour ne pas inclure un truc aussi con et indispensable  ::(:

----------


## nodulle

> Vous trouvez pas ca mieux de tourner grâce au joystick sérieux ? Vous appuyez sur un bouton pour faire un quart de tour a droite et un autre pour un quart a gauche ??? C'est de ca qu'on parle hein


Bah pas forcément, ça ne me choque pas plus que ça. Enfin je veux dire que perso pour ce jeu, je m'en moque. Il me satisfait pleinement au niveau des déplacements alors je ne me suis jamais posé la question. Après le fait que ce soit sur deux boutons au lieu du stick, ça se discute. Mon stick gauche me sert déjà pour le free locomotion et le droit pour les gadgets qui sont justement sur l'arme que l'on porte de la main droite. Alors si on met des boutons pour activer des gadgets de l'arme principal portés à la main droite sur la manette de gauche, ça risque d'être plus perturbant.




> Bah ouai du coup c'est pas gênant, je pourrai en faire autant mais je préfère rester a 180° sinon le câble m'emmerde très vite


Pareil ! J'aime bien me remettre en face !  :;):

----------


## CptCaverne

Tu peux essayer ça sinon :
https://www.windowscentral.com/how-e...y-steamvr-game

----------


## Couillu

J'ai testé RecRoom hier, ce potentiel de fun ! :D J'ai passé mon temps à me marrer comme un con tout seul pour rien : jeter des flechettes, tenter de marquer des paniers de basket, jouer au ping pong... J'ai pas l'habitude des jeux multis avec un micro, donc on a du beaucoup m'entendre me marrer ou m'exclamer en faisant le laser tag ! 

En tout cas j'essayerai d'être la pour la prochaine session Recroom entre canards !

----------


## olive22440

> et pour le prochain *E3*, ya aucun signe pour être optimiste
> et je vais juste parler des gros qui ont déjà fait des choses en VR
> 
> Bethesda :
> *Fallout 4 VR* et *Skyrim VR* apparemment se sont bien vendus
> donc vont ils annoncer encore un/des jeu en VR ??
> perso je cracherais pas sur un *Prey*  ou *Dishonored* 
> ou carrément support VR (en + et pensé depuis le début) pour *Elder Scroll VI* 
> 
> ...


Je sais pas si sea of thieves serait une bonne idée en vr avec le phénomène de houle qui pourrait vite rendre les joueurs malades...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

No Mans Sky va prochainement recevoir un énorme patch, et il ya des infos concordantes comme quoi la VR serait de la partie.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> No Mans Sky va prochainement recevoir un énorme patch, et il ya des infos concordantes comme quoi la VR serait de la partie.


ouai, j'avais rassemblé toutes les rumeurs dans un article il y a 2 semaines :
https://univrcity.fr/no-mans-sky-en-vr/

mais je crains que si une version VR soit prévue, ce sera sur PSVR _(d'abord? exclusivement?)_

----------


## 564.3

> ouai, j'avais rassemblé toutes les rumeurs dans un article il y a 2 semaines :
> https://univrcity.fr/no-mans-sky-en-vr/
> 
> mais je crains que si une version VR soit prévue, ce sera sur PSVR _(d'abord? exclusivement?)_


Ouaip c'est ce qui ressortait des fines analyses du teasing. Mais je ne sais pas si on y perdra grand chose, même si ça peut être sympa à explorer. Les derniers retours que j'ai vu c'était quelqu'un qui rageait contre les patchs qui ne corrigeaient pas bien les problèmes de gestion d'inventaire et de gameplay en général.

Il va peut-être falloir commencer à s'attendre à des exclus XBox / Windows Store aussi.

----------


## R3dF0x

> Nintendo Switch, une console pour gamin ? t'as fumé quoi ?
> Doom 2016, Bayonetta 2, Skyrim, Payday 2, L.A Noire,  et j'en passe, tu trouves que c'est des jeux pour gamin ? 
> 
> Et techniquement, Doom 2016 sur switch n'a pas à rougir face aux console de salon/PC qui sont bien plus volumineux. Tu ne peux pas tout avoir sur une console portable qui a la dimension d'une tablette.
> 
> Edit : même certains jeux VR ne font pas mieux visuellement voir moins bien qu'un jeu Switch.  Je dis ça, je ne dis rien....


Bon ok, disons que c'est une console portable pour ados  ::rolleyes::  quoique, tu serais surpris de voir des dJeunes de 10-12 ans te défoncer grave dans Battlefield ou dans Counter-Strike par exemple. Sinon, j'avoue que je suis surpris de savoir que ces jeux tournent sur une Switch ! C'est vrai que beaucoup de jeux VR sont simplistes, mais l'immersion est tellement totale qu'on y fait abstraction assez vite ! Et pourtant, je suis de ceux qui poussent toujours les graphismes en Ultra dans les jeux (PCMasterRace).

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> ouai, j'avais rassemblé toutes les rumeurs dans un article il y a 2 semaines :
> https://univrcity.fr/no-mans-sky-en-vr/
> 
> mais je crains que si une version VR soit prévue, ce sera sur PSVR _(d'abord? exclusivement?)_


Hmmm pour un patch je pense pas, si c'était une nouvelle version vendu ok mais si c'est un patch...

----------


## nodulle

Prochain Rift Gold Rush sur Echo Arena. Faites chauffez votre avatar robotique !  ::): 

_J'espère que cette fois ils ont prévus la charge serveur !_

----------


## Couillu

Je viens d'installer l'oculus pour utiliser ReVive, ça marchait pas avant, y'a quoi de bien la bas à part The Climb et Lone Echo ? (Que j'aimerai bien trouver en solde of course)


Sinon Superhot c'est quand même de la balle, je viens de me faire une bonne session j'ai trop chaud. J'ai aussi tenté Skyrim, et bien ce jeu ne m'avait pas manqué, il a planté dès le début, les deux charettes se garent et j'ai attendu 2/3 minutes, il se passait rien, le général est jamais arrivé ^^Je crois qu'il était bloqué en train de galoper dans la porte d'une maison ^^

----------


## nodulle

Et bien pour commencer par les bases, il y a les démo First Contact et Bullet Train en prélude à Robo Recall. Dead and Buried, un wave shooter, j'aime bien y refaire une partie de temps en temps. Chronos si tu aimes le style Dark Souls. Edge of Nowhere jeu action/aventure dans un univers Lovecraftien. Wilson's Heart, jeu d'aventure dans un hopital des années 40. J'ai aussi bien aimé Esper, un petit casse tête sympatique (qui au final ne casse pas trop la tête). Il y a aussi From Other Suns qui il parait qu'il est pas trop mal.

----------


## ExPanda

First contact c'est très très court, mais c'est excellent ! Faut pas y voir un "vrai jeu" mais en introduction à la VR on fait difficilement mieux.

Et je plussoie pour Superhot, c'est énorme.
Par contre il faut pas mal de place. Une fois que le jeu t'as droppé les seuls déplacements que tu as sont ceux que tu peux faire physiquement dans ta zone. Si t'as pas de bol et qu'un flingue est tombé au sol en dehors et que chez toi c'est derrière un mur, c'est mort.  ::sad::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Si tu as aimé Bullet Train...Enfin QUAND tu auras testé Bullet Train et brûler l'intégrale de ta bibliothèque de FPS, tu pourras choper *RoboRecall*. Alors, c'est quand même 30€, il n'est jamais en soldes car il est filé aux possesseurs de casques Oculus Rift, mais en terme de FPS, c'est le haut du panier. La sensation des flingues est parfaite. Il y a énormément d'intéractions avec les ennemis, on customise ses armes. Par contre, niveau décor c'est très répétitif, et le jeu est assez court si tu n'es pas adepte de scoring (mais c'est malgré tout plus long que SuperHot)

Tu peux aller voir le premier post de ce topic, il t'indiquera d'autres jeux/xp à tester gratuitement ou pas. N'oublie pas que le store Oculus pratique la même politique que Steam. jeu acheté depuis moins de 2 semaines avec 2 de play dessus ) rembourseement automatique sur demande


Pour info, *Sairento VR* a été patché récemment, et il permet ENFIN de faire du coop entre joueurs Oculus et Steam. On a testé avec un pote hier, et c'est très prenant. Alors après, ca reste assez moche et on a souffert de lag (et je peux vous assurer que le cerveau, il aime deja pas bien quand ca lagge sur overwatch, mais alors sur un fast FPS en VR...), mais c'est du très bon, le bullet time est ultra bien géré. En gros quand vous enclenchez votre bullet time, une bulle se forme autour de vous et tout à l'intérieur est ralenti. Donc ca ne gêne pas du tout l'autre joueur, et si ce dernier est en galère et qu'il n'a plus de chakra, il peut se réfugier dans votre bulle temporelle.

Bref, j'attends beaucoup de ce studio, vu qu'ils ont annoncé la suite de Sairento VR pour cette année.

----------


## Couillu

> Et bien pour commencer par les bases, il y a les démo First Contact et Bullet Train en prélude à Robo Recall. Dead and Buried, un wave shooter, j'aime bien y refaire une partie de temps en temps. Chronos si tu aimes le style Dark Souls. Edge of Nowhere jeu action/aventure dans un univers Lovecraftien. Wilson's Heart, jeu d'aventure dans un hopital des années 40. J'ai aussi bien aimé Esper, un petit casse tête sympatique (qui au final ne casse pas trop la tête). Il y a aussi From Other Suns qui il parait qu'il est pas trop mal.


Top merci je vais regarder tout ça !





> First contact c'est très très court, mais c'est excellent ! Faut pas y voir un "vrai jeu" mais en introduction à la VR on fait difficilement mieux.
> 
> Et je plussoie pour Superhot, c'est énorme.
> Par contre il faut pas mal de place. Une fois que le jeu t'as droppé les seuls déplacements que tu as sont ceux que tu peux faire physiquement dans ta zone. Si t'as pas de bol et qu'un flingue est tombé au sol en dehors et que chez toi c'est derrière un mur, c'est mort.


M'en parle pas, j'ai pour le moment rien cassé mais j'ai mis pas mal de coups dans mes meubles hier. :/ Mon appart est vraiment trop petit, j'ai du tricher lors de la configuration de ma pièce, ma zone de jeu passe au dessus de mon canapé, ma table basse collée au mur, mon bureau et une étagère. Oh et j'ai un luminaire au plafond qui se mange très souvent des coups mais il est pas en dur donc ça va ça craint rien pour mes controllers ^^ Faut que j'investisse dans des silicones de protection.

Dans superhot je viens de découvrir qu'on pouvait se faire des passes à nous même. \o/ En lançant un flingue sur notre position future avant le téléport d'ailleurs c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


 passer la mission ou on découvre le "pouvoir" qui permet de tuer les ennemis avec les rayons qui sortent des mains. Donc on s'échappe de la cellule en utilisant le pouvoir, puis on bute deux ennemis dont un qui a un flingue, et ensuite on se retrouve à découvert contre deux ennemis armés de flingues qu'on peut pas atteindre, sans rien à portée de main, et on nous dit "try again" ou un truc du style, sous entendu "utilise ton pouvoir", sauf que ça ne voulait pas fonctionner... Donc le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé c'est de me lancer le flingue du mec de la scène d'avant pour les descendre... C'est ça qu'il fallait faire ? 






> Si tu as aimé Bullet Train...Enfin QUAND tu auras testé Bullet Train et brûler l'intégrale de ta bibliothèque de FPS, tu pourras choper *RoboRecall*. Alors, c'est quand même 30€, il n'est jamais en soldes car il est filé aux possesseurs de casques Oculus Rift, mais en terme de FPS, c'est le haut du panier. La sensation des flingues est parfaite. Il y a énormément d'intéractions avec les ennemis, on customise ses armes. Par contre, niveau décor c'est très répétitif, et le jeu est assez court si tu n'es pas adepte de scoring (mais c'est malgré tout plus long que SuperHot)
> 
> Tu peux aller voir le premier post de ce topic, il t'indiquera d'autres jeux/xp à tester gratuitement ou pas. N'oublie pas que le store Oculus pratique la même politique que Steam. jeu acheté depuis moins de 2 semaines avec 2 de play dessus ) rembourseement automatique sur demande


merci pour les conseils, j'ai entendu pas mal parler de Roborecall effectivement, je me le prendrait à l'occase. Mais effectivement, 30€ avec le backlog que j'ai actuellement c'est pas une priorité !


Sinon je me suis rendu compte d'un truc. Au début, je devais systématiquement cacher miroirs et vitres dans mon salon pour que le tracking fonctionne correctement, et maintenant je fais plus rien et ça marche parfaitement pourtant j'ai rajouté un miroir énorme ^^

----------


## ExPanda

> M'en parle pas, j'ai pour le moment rien cassé mais j'ai mis pas mal de coups dans mes meubles hier. :/ Mon appart est vraiment trop petit, j'ai du tricher lors de la configuration de ma pièce, ma zone de jeu passe au dessus de mon canapé, ma table basse collée au mur, mon bureau et une étagère. Oh et j'ai un luminaire au plafond qui se mange très souvent des coups mais il est pas en dur donc ça va ça craint rien pour mes controllers ^^ Faut que j'investisse dans des silicones de protection.


Ahah j'ai mis quelques coups de boules à ma bibliothèque en cherchant à esquiver des balles que j'avais pas vu venir  ::P: 




> Dans superhot je viens de découvrir qu'on pouvait se faire des passes à nous même. \o/ En lançant un flingue sur notre position future avant le téléport d'ailleurs c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  passer la mission ou on découvre le "pouvoir" qui permet de tuer les ennemis avec les rayons qui sortent des mains. Donc on s'échappe de la cellule en utilisant le pouvoir, puis on bute deux ennemis dont un qui a un flingue, et ensuite on se retrouve à découvert contre deux ennemis armés de flingues qu'on peut pas atteindre, sans rien à portée de main, et on nous dit "try again" ou un truc du style, sous entendu "utilise ton pouvoir", sauf que ça ne voulait pas fonctionner... Donc le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé c'est de me lancer le flingue du mec de la scène d'avant pour les descendre... C'est ça qu'il fallait faire ?


J'avais jamais pensé à faire ça, mais c'est vrai que c'est logique vu la continuité entre les scènes (des fois tu peux descendre tout le monde avant le téléport et avoir une scène suivante vide qui se passe directement). De toute façon j'arrive toujours pas à lancer des trucs correctement dans ce jeu...  ::unsure:: 

Du coup je n'ai pas passé le tableau dont tu parles comme ça. Comment ça le pouvoir ne voulait pas fonctionner ?  ::huh::  Il a un temps de rechargement en fait, on peut pas enchaîner deux ennemis de suite, et si on se loupe il faut bien attendre pour réessayer. Pour ce moment je pense que j'ai juste attendu en esquivant les tirs.

----------


## Couillu

> Ahah j'ai mis quelques coups de boules à ma bibliothèque en cherchant à esquiver des balles que j'avais pas vu venir 
> 
> J'avais jamais pensé à faire ça, mais c'est vrai que c'est logique vu la continuité entre les scènes (des fois tu peux descendre tout le monde avant le téléport et avoir une scène suivante vide qui se passe directement). De toute façon j'arrive toujours pas à lancer des trucs correctement dans ce jeu... 
> 
> Du coup je n'ai pas passé le tableau dont tu parles comme ça. Comment ça le pouvoir ne voulait pas fonctionner ?  Il a un temps de rechargement en fait, on peut pas enchaîner deux ennemis de suite, et si on se loupe il faut bien attendre pour réessayer. Pour ce moment je pense que j'ai juste attendu en esquivant les tirs.




Je m'en suis rendu compte parce que j'aime bien balancer mes armes comme un badass avant de téléport. :D "Hey mais c'est mon flingue qui vole là !" Ça permet de faire des actions bien stylées !

Pour le pouvoir, j'ai pourtant attendu un moment en esquivant les balles... Y'a pas d'indicateur de recharge ou autre ?

----------


## mrFish

> Je m'en suis rendu compte parce que j'aime bien balancer mes armes comme un badass avant de téléport. :D "Hey mais c'est mon flingue qui vole là !" Ça permet de faire des actions bien stylées !
> 
> Pour le pouvoir, j'ai pourtant attendu un moment en esquivant les balles... Y'a pas d'indicateur de recharge ou autre ?


Le tremblement de la main.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

Oculus présente son nouveau jeu : *DEFECTOR*
mélange de *Mission:Impossible* avec *Fast & Furious* !!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

V-Racer Hoverbike est soorti en EA sur Steam !
- 4 Tracés
- 3 modes de conduites

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oculus présente son nouveau jeu : *DEFECTOR*
> mélange de *Mission:Impossible* avec *Fast & Furious* !!


Ca a l'air vraiment cool. En espérant que la durée de vie et le contenu soit assez riche. Vivement que sa supporte les autres casques.

----------


## nodulle

> Oculus présente son nouveau jeu : *DEFECTOR*
> mélange de *Mission:Impossible* avec *Fast & Furious* !!


Ouah ça envoi du pâté !  ::o: 

Apparemment c'est les mêmes qui ont fait Wilson's Heart. Sinon tu sais si il y a d'autre production Oculus qui ont été annoncé ou de prévus ?

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Ouah ça envoi du pâté ! 
> 
> Apparemment c'est les mêmes qui ont fait Wilson's Heart. Sinon tu sais si il y a d'autre production Oculus qui ont été annoncé ou de prévus ?


annoncé Non, seulement *Defector* aujourd'hui 

mais, de prévus, perso j'ai compté une ptite dizaine d'exclu :
_(exclu = annoncé uniquement sur Oculus)
_

2018
Paper Valley
Blade & Soul: Table Arena
Echo Combat _-l'extension majeure-_
MARVEL Powers United VR
Mare
Red Matter
Shaman: Spirithunter
Defector
Lone echo _-sequel-_

2019
jeu VR -studio Respawn-

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je sors de V-Racer : Hoverbike. Autant les contrôles sont intéressants mais pas parfait. Je trouve les tracés ennuyants et la largeur des routes trop étroite. Limite faut appuyer sur le frein et se pencher à mort pour avoir un angle de braquage suffisant.
Je trouve aussi que la vitesse de la moto pas super élevé.  ::(: 
Sinon, le jeu est fluide tout à fond (mais avec reprojection - 64 fps) et l'image net (supersampling x2).

Pour le moment, je préfère retourner sur Wipeout Omega Collection en VR.

----------


## nodulle

Merci pour la liste.  :;): 

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des suites/extensions de prévu pour Lone Echo ! Trop cool !  ::):

----------


## FixB

> Pour le moment, je préfère retourner sur Wipeout Omega Collection en VR.


Seulement sur PS4?

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Seulement sur PS4?


LoL :^_^: 

pour les nostalgeek, ya ce petit jeu pas cher, *VR* en _Bêta_ sur Steam : *BallisticNG*

----------


## 564.3

> Oculus présente son nouveau jeu : *DEFECTOR*
> mélange de *Mission:Impossible* avec *Fast & Furious* !!


Ça l'air bien sympa, pas étonnant que ça buzz sur tous les forums/sites VR. Faudra voir si on n'est pas trop "téléguidé" dans certaines actions.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je sors de V-Racer : Hoverbike. Autant les contrôles sont intéressants mais pas parfait. Je trouve les tracés ennuyants et la largeur des routes trop étroite. Limite faut appuyer sur le frein et se pencher à mort pour avoir un angle de braquage suffisant.
> Je trouve aussi que la vitesse de la moto pas super élevé. 
> Sinon, le jeu est fluide tout à fond (mais avec reprojection - 64 fps) et l'image net (supersampling x2).


Dommage, mais je crois que je vais quand même l'acheter pour tester le gameplay. En espérant qu'il s'améliore en cours d'EA.

Dans les jeux de course expérimentaux en VR, j'aime beaucoup Throttle Powah VR, mais les devs n'ont pas fait d'update depuis longtemps... Je crois qu'ils se sont cassé les dents sur le netcode (edit: ou à partir dans tous les sens et flinguer leur budget). C'est con parce qu'ils auraient pu faire un jeu solo bien cool en peaufinant un peu tout ça.

----------


## Vyse

> Ouah ça envoi du pâté ! 
> 
> Apparemment c'est les mêmes qui ont fait Wilson's Heart. Sinon tu sais si il y a d'autre production Oculus qui ont été annoncé ou de prévus ?


Et le gameplay qui va bien.

En fait quasiment toutes les séquences du trailer sont dans cet longue vidéo et très bonne nouvelle il y a du free move.  :;):

----------


## nodulle

::love:: 

A 15:35 sans faire exprès il remet son chargeur vide qu'il vient tout juste d'éjecter !

Ça à l'air d'être un niveau tutoriel, à voir le nombre de mission dispo, leur durée et à quel point on est pris par la main. J'ai hâte !

----------


## narakis

Ca parlait de skyrim il y'a quelque page, et bien bonne nouvelle pour nous on dirait que certain modeurs on bien l'intention d'améliorer l'exepérience vr.

 Je vais attendre un peu vu que c'est version encore en plein développement mais ce genre de mod " Immersive VR Quickslots Tool " c'est un sacré bon en avant niveau confort de jeu. 




> In game you will see a number of quickslot icons floating near your waist. There are 2 types of quickslot weapon and magic, both work the same but can only store that type of item.
> 
> There is also a hidden quickslot located behind each shoulder. Left shoulder for shields, right shoulder for weapons (I use it for my bow).
> 
> To assign a spell or weapon to a quickslot equip it and move the controller over the icon, you'll feel a small haptic pulse and the icon will change. Press the grip button to assign it (on the right controller this is also used for shouts, you have been warned).
> 
> To equip a spell or weapon from a slot move the controller over the icon and press and release the trigger. Spells can be equipped to which ever hand you use, weapons currently can only be equipped to the right hand. (Note currently you should use your right hand holding the arrow to assign and retrieve the bow). You can also use a quickslot to unequip your current item if its assigned to that quickslot.

----------


## Erokh

Je sors d'une séance de bullet train, là. Bon alors, où est-ce qu'ils ont mis le bouton pour acheter roborecall, déjà?

----------


## 564.3

> Ca parlait de skyrim il y'a quelque page, et bien bonne nouvelle pour nous on dirait que certain modeurs on bien l'intention d'améliorer l'exepérience vr.
> 
>  Je vais attendre un peu vu que c'est version encore en plein développement mais ce genre de mod " Immersive VR Quickslots Tool " c'est un sacré bon en avant niveau confort de jeu.


C'est surtout un scandale que Bethesda n'ait pas fait le boulot... je crois que je vais encore attendre un peu pour acheter Skyrim VR, mais ça s'annonce de mieux en mieux.

----------


## Endymion

> LoL
> 
> pour les nostalgeek, ya ce petit jeu pas cher, *VR* en _Bêta_ sur Steam : *BallisticNG*


Ils n'ont pas peur de se prendre une plainte ou un procès de la part de Sony? Parce-que là c'est au-delà du plagiat.

----------


## 564.3

> Ils n'ont pas peur de se prendre une plainte ou un procès de la part de Sony? Parce-que là c'est au-delà du plagiat.


Tant qu'ils ne font pas un copié/collé exact des circuits & co, je ne crois pas qu'ils craignent grand chose.

*V-Racer : Hoverbike*

J'y ai joué 1h cet après-midi, et passé une phase d'adaptation au début je trouve ça plutôt cool. Faut se faire à l'inertie et au manque de feedback pour retrouver le "neutre".
Je joue debout en me balançant d'un coté et de l'autre. C'est plus proche d'un mouvement d'esquive que de se pencher sur une moto, mais ça passe bien et c'est plutôt efficace.

J'aime bien le mode "trial" avec les ghosts de ceux qui ont fait des scores autours du notre. Pour moi c'est parfait, c'est ce que je préfère dans les jeux de course en général (Trackmania, mode challenge de Sprint Vector, etc). Par contre faut plein de circuits, quitte à ce que ce soient des variations.
J'ai aussi fait quelques courses en mode "combat" contre les bots, et ça me semble pas mal pour varier. À priori l'intérêt serait surtout en multi, pour ceux qui aiment bien le genre, mais ça n'est pas prévu. C'est plutôt pour un mode carrière solo.

Les défauts que j'ai trouvé:
- les menus dirigés au regard, on se croirait dans de la VR mobile ou WebVR... Ça serait bien qu'on ait un pointeur laser plutôt que devoir fixer un bouton 3s.
- j'espère qu'ils vont revoir le design sonore de la moto et de l'interaction avec l'environnement (sortie de route & co). Je trouve ça trop plat/léger, même si un bruit de grosse pétoire tunée aurait été pire. J'aime bien les bruits de moteur d'Elite Dangerous par exemple, ça fait futuriste tout en ayant une bonne patate. Et peut-être quelques feedback graphiques un peu plus poussés pour accompagner, mais ça me semble déjà pas mal comme ça.
- les tracés m'ont semblé assez variés: ça va de celui où on bourre quasi tout le temps sur une piste super large, à des circuits plus techniques. Faudra quand même qu'ils en ajoutent.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je trouve les tracés trop plats à mon goût. J'aurai bien aimé des tracés longs et nous faisant découvrir du décors.

----------


## Couillu

> Le tremblement de la main.


Ohhhhhh.... C'est donc ça. J'avais l'impression que ma main tremblait quand je m'amusais à attraper des balles au vol. Merci !

----------


## Endymion

> Tant qu'ils ne font pas un copié/collé exact des circuits & co, je ne crois pas qu'ils craignent grand chose.


Ils sont peut-être plus ou moins à l'abris car le jeu n'est pas payant, mais s'il l'était je pense qu'il ne serait déjà plus disponible depuis longtemps.

Ce weekend, quelques sessions de Robo Recall.
Donc:
- un troisième capteur ce serait pas mal quand même.
- tant qu'on a pas un vasque VR on ne s'imagine pas à quel point ce serait bien que ça devienne sans fil.
- un bureau plus grand avec une surface carré/rectangulaire ce serait pas mal. Sinon je vais faire capitonner la pièce  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Je trouve les tracés trop plats à mon goût. J'aurai bien aimé des tracés longs et nous faisant découvrir du décors.


Y a quand même pas mal de dénivelés, mais pas de sauts & co. Coté décors c'est clair qu'on ne visite pas des trucs foufou, ça fait plutôt genre pseudo circuit de F1 (ou GP moto) des familles.
Mais ouais, ça ne me gène pas spécialement. On verra ce qu'ils font par la suite.

----------


## SeigneurMorgoth

Salut les canards,

En ce moment je suis fatigué, même très fatigué, et ça va durer un peu. Du coup, je ne joue qu'a des jeux ou je peux m'affaler sur le canapé avec une manette.

Alors exit les STR, les FPS, les jdr (sauf les tour par tour qui se joue bien avec le steam controller). Et surtout exit le casque VR qui prend la poussière. Ce qui est vraiment dommage quand même vu ce que jai investis dernièrement entre le PC VR ready et le WMR.

Alors du coup j'ai une demande spéciale et je fait appel à vos expériences et essais.
Je souhaiterais avoir des propositions de jeux VR qui se joue assis, a la manette, ou au clavier/souris s'il le faut.

Alors oui je sais bien hein, immersion toussa toussa........ je ne souhaite pas lancer le débat sur le gâchis que cela représente. Mais là en ce moment, c'est comme ça, en attendant de retrouver du peps et de l'énergie.


Donc assis j'ai déjà :
- un simulateur de course avec Dirt Rally et je n'en souhaite pas forcément d'autre.
- un simulateur de marche avec The Vanishing of ethan carter, donc quand même ouvert à un autre mais il faut viser le top.
- le mod vr non-officiel de Alien Isolation (mais marche pas toujours bien)

Bien tenté par exemple par un truc spacial, mais plus un truc immersif au gameplay varié qu'un shooter pur attention. 
Sinon a part ça, je suis ouvert à tout et à tout autre type de jeu VR/assis, a condition que cela soit un "vrai" jeu et pas une simple "expérience" ou un "petit jeu".

Si vous êtes fatigués comme moi, pas besoin de me faire un roman, orientez moi juste vers vos supers titres, et je me renseignerais dessus via YouTube et les curateurs steam ou autre. Cela sera très apprécié.

Bien à vous...

----------


## 564.3

> Bien tenté par exemple par un truc spacial, mais plus un truc immersif au gameplay varié qu'un shooter pur attention.


Le seul auquel j'ai joué c'est Elite Dangerous, c'est plutôt de la simu / gestion / exploration. Il y a à peu près tout ce qu'on peut espérer dans un jeu spatial semi-réaliste (pas faune/flore alien), sauf un scénario qui accompagne et pousse à aller plus loin.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

From the top of my head il y a house of the dying sun, shooter spatial parfaitement adapté a la vr avec sons contrôles simples son interface épurée et ses missions rapides. 

Skyrim VR s'adapte aussi au gameplay assis avec gestion du pad. Et pareil pour subnautica mais en moins optimisé

----------


## jujupatate

De tête je vois :

- Eve Valkyrie (combat spatial)
- Ultrawings (pilotage d'avion)
- Chronos (Action RPG)
- Edge of Nowhere (TPS)
- Lucky's Tale ( Platformer)
- Texas Hold'em (Poker gratos)
- I expect you to die (Puzzle/Escape game)
- Eagle Flight (Simulateur de pigeon)

Il y a The Climb aussi qui est jouable à la manette.
 :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je ne lui conseillerais pas Eve: Valkyrie, sauf si faire du PvP ne le dérange pas et que le contenu faiblard n'est pas dérangeant.
Sinon :
- Project CARS 2 (jeu de course),
- Redout (jeu de course futuriste à la Wipeout / F-Zero),
- House of the Dying Sun (combat spatial à la X Wing vs Tie Fighter / Freespace)
- VTOL VR (simu d'avion exploitant les controlleurs de mouvement pour le pilotage et l'intéraction avec le tableau de bord)
- Archangel (jeu de mecha très arcade sur rail et court mais plutôt sympa)
- Battlezone (remaster de Battlezone sorti il y a un pacquet  d'année. Simu/arcade de tank jouable en solo et en coop)
- Elite Dangerous (déjà dit, mais space sim)
- End Space (shoot spatial - par contre, marche pas sur les CPU i5 / i7 de la série 7xx à 9xx)
- EVERSPACE (shoot spatial avec un côté Roguelite)
- Overload (descent like développé par les créateurs du genre, bref, par les anciens de Volition)
- Star Trek Bridge Crew 
- Sublevel Zero Redux (descent like)
- Thumper (jeu musical)
- Wars Robot VR (jeu de meccha - dispo pour le moment en mode expérience)

----------


## Shamanix

Je rajouterais Skyrim VR au pad, qui est juste énorme en jeu VR "sur canapé"  ::): 


Concernant Defector sur Rift, je vient de tomber sur "l'article" de Gamekult qui présente le jeu, et j'ai franchement mal au front a cause des facepalms: https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050804425.html

----------


## lordpatou

Et c'est signé "pipomantis" c'est curieux ce pseudo ne m'est pas inconnus  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bopnc

Je plussoie sur Chronos, qui est sans doute le meilleur jeu "posé manette canapé" que j'ai en tète, en plus d'être un excellent Dark Souls like VR (en moins ambitieux bien sur, mais ce qu'il fait, il le fait bien). 

Elite est un bon choix pour passer plusieurs dizaines d'heures, mais il demande plus d'investissement et ne plait pas à tout le monde.

"I expect you to die" est sans doute un des meilleurs jeu "assis + touch" mais ça ne te tiendra que 4-5h.

----------


## Stix

... Pour le pad pas sur mais a vérifier; space pirates and zombies 2. Ils l'ont fait compatible vr et c'est pas mal du tout. Ça n'apporte rien mais ça marche bien. Et y'a de quoi passer quelques heures dessus. Bonus; y'a une demo jouable.

----------


## Coldan

Y a aussi Landfall (exclu oculus), pas exceptionnel mais ça se joue très bien au pad.

----------


## Shamanix

Ha, et Albino Lullaby aussi en jeu VR au pad, et dont l'ambiance cartoon loufoque passe pas mal du tout en VR: http://albinolullaby.com/

Sinon, pour les fans de FPS des 90's il y'a bien sur GzDoom qui est compatible VR et qui permet de jouer a Doom 1 & 2, Heretic et Hexen en VR au clavier + sourie, avec les mods "Brutal" de ces jeux, l'expérience est des plus sympa  ::): 


PS: Concernant Albino Lullaby, n'achetez PAS le pack des 3 épisodes, en effet ça fait 2 ans que l'épisode 2 est régulièrement repoussé au dernier moment sans que le dev ne montre rien de l'avancement du truc, bref: Ça pue.

----------


## Endymion

> - Battlezone (remaster de Battlezone sorti il y a un pacquet  d'année. Simu/arcade de tank jouable en solo et en coop)


Remaster du vieux vieux jeu d'arcade? Ou remaster du jeu de 1998?
Car j'ai vu que le remaster du tout premier, avec un esthétique à la tron (ça me rappelle un jeu PS1) et c'est quand même très bof.

----------


## Vyse

> Je rajouterais Skyrim VR au pad, qui est juste énorme en jeu VR "sur canapé" 
> 
> 
> Concernant Defector sur Rift, je vient de tomber sur "l'article" de Gamekult qui présente le jeu, et j'ai franchement mal au front a cause des facepalms: https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/t...050804425.html


L'auteur qui fait même pas preuve d'une seule once de subtilité et qui se ramène avec ses gros sabot qu'il déteste la VR. 
Quand tu lis ce genre d'article Gamekult ça vole franchement pas plus haut que Gameblog.  ::O:

----------


## Hereticus

Salut les gars !

Une petite question sur Skyrim VR : On peut y jouer au clavier ? Parceque j'ai un petit Razer Tartarus ( un genre de mini clavier pour une main )  et couplé à une souris ça devrait le faire ... la visée au pad je déteste ça  :Gerbe: ...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Salut les gars !
> 
> Une petite question sur Skyrim VR : On peut y jouer au clavier ? Parceque j'ai un petit Razer Tartarus ( un genre de mini clavier pour une main )  et couplé à une souris ça devrait le faire ... la visée au pad je déteste ça ...


Bah en jouant au pad, je pense que tu viseras tout de même avec ton regard  ::):

----------


## Shamanix

Je confirme: Sur Skyrim VR au pad on vise avec la tête.

Et je confirme aussi: La visée au pad est une plaie  ::P:

----------


## Hereticus

Oh mon dieu oui tout simplement ...  ::O: 

Merci les gars  :;): .

----------


## lordpatou

> L'auteur qui fait même pas preuve d'une seule once de subtilité et qui se ramène avec ses gros sabot qu'il déteste la VR. 
> Quand tu lis ce genre d'article Gamekult ça vole franchement pas plus haut que Gameblog.


L'auteur en question fait (faisait?) parti de la rédac de canard PC. Je ne suis plus abonné depuis quelques mois donc je ne sais pas comment la VR est abordé dans le magazine. C'est peut être juste l'occasion de se moquer d'un développeur qui a fait quelques choix malheureux.
Bon faut être honnête la révolution VR n'a pas eu encore lieu dans le gaming.

----------


## Shamanix

...Et n'aura peut-être jamais lieu.
C'est tout l'industrie du divertissement ça, si c'est pas adopté par Mr Tout-le-monde, alors c'est un échec.
Ça ne vient même plus a l'esprit que la VR puisse juste être un périph immersif de luxe du genre HOTAS ou track IR.

Par ce que c'est clair que la VR n'est pas faite pour tous les jeux ni tous les joueurs, est-ce que ça en fait forcément un échec...

----------


## mrFish

> L'auteur en question fait (faisait?) parti de la rédac de canard PC. Je ne suis plus abonné depuis quelques mois donc je ne sais pas comment la VR est abordé dans le magazine. C'est peut être juste l'occasion de se moquer d'un développeur qui a fait quelques choix malheureux.
> Bon faut être honnête la révolution VR n'a pas eu encore lieu dans le gaming.


Faut être honnête qu'il y a un vrai manque d'ambition sur certains projets VR.

Qu'apporte au medium un enième Shooter VR ? Ou une conversion d'un vieux jeu vendu 60 boules ? 

Heureusement qu'il y a des expériences qui marchent et qui sont reconnu dans ce cas. Mais je comprend complétement cette vision sur la VR.

----------


## SeigneurMorgoth

Je vous remercie tous pour vos réponse, effectivement je commence à regarder et je pense que je vai trouver mon bonheur.

J'ai cependant un question pour ceux qui parlent de Elite Dangerous. Est-ce que vous avez essayé X Rebirth VR ? Si oui, lequel me conseillerez-vous ?
J'entends bien que ce sont pas les même type de jeux, mais on va dire que dans un cadre "intra VR", je vai les mettre dans le même sac, en sachant que je ne tenterais que l'un ou l'autre.

L'investissement dans un jeu ne me fait pas peur et les deux en réclamerais. X Rebirth me parais plus complet et varié en terme de gameplay, mais peut-être moins fun que Elite. 

Je suppose que comparer les deux et me donner le meilleur est difficile, alors peut-être dois-je pauser la question autrement : Lequel des deux me transportera le mieux dans son monde, m'immergera le mieux ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Faut être honnête qu'il y a un vrai manque d'ambition sur certains projets VR.
> 
> Qu'apporte au medium un enième Shooter VR ? Ou une conversion d'un vieux jeu vendu 60 boules ? 
> 
> Heureusement qu'il y a des expériences qui marchent et qui sont reconnu dans ce cas. Mais je comprend complétement cette vision sur la VR.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. L'ambition ne veut pas forcément dire "budget de xxx millions d'Euros". Le marché est ce qu'il est, je trouve qu'il progresse. Niveau claque, la VR dépasse n'importe quelle invention pour gamer qu'on a connu depuis 20 ans. Tu as de sacrés réussites comme Lone Echo, Sairento VR. C'est rassurant également qu'on puisse prendre un bon jeu "normal" et le rentre exceptionnel en VR (là, les exemples, on en a la pelle, Payday2, Skyrim VR évidemment)

Niveau simulation voiture/espace, le gain est absolument gigantesque. Quand je pense que des mecs se payent trois gros écrans PC avec une grosse Carte graphique, alors que maintenant,on a des casques VR abordables, qui rendent ces jeux démentiels.

Ma seule crainte, c'est que la VR se démocratise en dehors du gaming PC, avec le casque autonome d'Oculus. C'est pour ca que je suis content que Microsoft soit arrivé avec ses casques Mixed Reality.

----------


## mrFish

> Je ne suis pas d'accord.* L'ambition ne veut pas forcément dire "budget de xxx millions d'Euros".*


J'ai clairement pas dis le contraire. J'aurais du dire "ambition en terme de gameplay".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ma seule crainte, c'est que la VR se démocratise en dehors du gaming PC, avec le casque autonome d'Oculus. C'est pour ca que je suis content que Microsoft soit arrivé avec ses casques Mixed Reality.


Je vois pas le problème. On va pas reprocher à un truc qu'on souhaite le plus populaire de devenir populaire. (Et puis ce casque c'est pour le porno  ::ninja:: )

----------


## lordpatou

Je ne remet pas en question le gain qu'apporte la VR , notamment pour pratique de la simu auto.
La claque prise sur un robot recall n'est plus à démontrer.
Quid de l'avenir, accessoires de luxe pour gamer fortuné? produit courant mais peu performant pour les joueurs ?
Les constructeurs vont-ils continuer à investir pour développer le casque wire less haute résolution ?

----------


## Shamanix

> Faut être honnête qu'il y a un vrai manque d'ambition sur certains projets VR.
> 
> Qu'apporte au medium un enième Shooter VR ? Ou une conversion d'un vieux jeu vendu 60 boules ? 
> 
> Heureusement qu'il y a des expériences qui marchent et qui sont reconnu dans ce cas. Mais je comprend complétement cette vision sur la VR.



Il est vrais que certains projets VR manquent d'ambitions, mais a ce compte la pas mal de projets non-VR aussi ^^

Et du coup est-ce que c'est une raison pour jeter le médium a la poubelle ?


Apres une conversion VR d'un gros jeu peut être une bénédiction, il suffit de voir Skyrim VR ou Wipeout VR, tout dépend du type de jeux, après c'est sur que l’intérêt d'un Candy Crush en VR serais discutable, mais par exemple dans Skyrim le support VR apporte un gain de fou en matière d'immersion.

Bon après par contre, concernant la politique tarifaire de Bethesda, je ne peut clairement pas te donner tort.

----------


## 564.3

> L'auteur en question fait (faisait?) parti de la rédac de canard PC. Je ne suis plus abonné depuis quelques mois donc je ne sais pas comment la VR est abordé dans le magazine. C'est peut être juste l'occasion de se moquer d'un développeur qui a fait quelques choix malheureux.
> Bon faut être honnête la révolution VR n'a pas eu encore lieu dans le gaming.


Le traitement de la VR dans CPC reste aussi rare que les joueurs VR, et souvent avec une touche d'ironie aussi. Mais c'est le cas de pas mal d'autres sujets, ça ne me choque pas spécialement. Pour cet article sur Gamekult pareil, malgré le sarcasme concernant le studio de dev et la VR dans l'intro, il a l'air d'avoir trouvé ça plutôt intéressant-: «-fait envie-», «-curieux de tester-».

On verra ce que ça donne dans quelques années avec la 2e génération de matériel VR, des GPU & co, des API standard (OpenXR et WebVR), ainsi que l'évolution des outils de dev et des bonnes pratiques. Pour l'instant ça reste encore beaucoup en chantier.

----------


## wiotts

*Thumper* est à -60%.
Je ne lis pas beaucoup de chose à son sujet sur ce topic, loin d'être un "indispensable" visiblement?
Vaut-il le coup?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> *Thumper* est à -60%.
> Je ne lis pas beaucoup de chose à son sujet sur ce topic, loin d'être un "indispensable" visiblement?
> Vaut-il le coup?


La VR n'apporte vraiment pas grand chose. Après, perso, je suis fan du jeu et bizarrement, je n'aurais jamais pris le temps d'y jouer en pas-VR.

Après, bah vaut mieux éviter en étant fatigué, car les images en VR imprègnent bien la rétine...

----------


## wiotts

Ok merci.
De toute façon je penseeque c'est un jeu pour lequel on se rend vite compte (donc moins de 2h) si on accroche ou pas !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> La VR n'apporte vraiment pas grand chose. Après, perso, je suis fan du jeu et bizarrement, je n'aurais jamais pris le temps d'y jouer en pas-VR.
> 
> Après, bah vaut mieux éviter en étant fatigué, car les images en VR imprègnent bien la rétine...


Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est du Rift, mais je trouve qu'avec le PSVR je me fatigue moins les yeux que sur mon HTC Vive. L'effet grille est quasi peu présent sur PSVR malgré sa faible résolution que ça en ait très plaisant. D'ailleurs, faut que je termine Thumper ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En parlant PSVR, vu qu'il n'existe aucun topic à son sujet dans la section Console, y a-t-il des jeux (vrai jeu pas des démos de type expérience) en exclu PS4 qui vaut vraiment le coup ? (avec et sans moves)
J'ai pour l'instant pris une baffe sur :
- Wipeout Omega Collection (et le dernier patch de 6 Go a apparemment rendu l'image encore plus nette),
- Gran Turismo Sports (malgré le flou et le mode duel)

DriveClub VR est sympa mais les textures sont tellement pauvres que le rendu est dégueulasse.
Je surveille le prochain Ace Combat 7, si la VR est une exclu PS4, je risque de le prendre 2x (une sur PC et une sur PS4). Il y a aussi Blood & Truth qui a l'air pas mal, jeu dans la trempe de Defector.

----------


## nodulle

> En parlant PSVR, vu qu'il n'existe aucun topic à son sujet dans la section Console, y a-t-il des jeux (vrai jeu pas des démos de type expérience) en exclu PS4 qui vaut vraiment le coup ? (avec et sans moves)


Resident Evil 7 ? Vu qu'il n'y a jusqu'à maintenant aucune news sur une éventuelle sortie PC...  ::(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Si RE 7 supportait les Moves, je l'aurai pris même si j'hésite vu que je me suis juré de pas jouer à des survival horror en VR surtout de la trempe de RE 7.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon, j'ai chopé Everspace en promo chez Humblebundle. J'ai testé le jeu au pad, car j'avais la flemme de faire du clavier/souris, mais clairement, le gameplay s'en retrouve appauvri. Après, j'attends de voir mais j'ai largement préféré mes premières escarmouches sur *House of The Dying Sun*.

Refait un coup de The Lab, et y'a pas à dire, tout simple qu'il est, le jeu du tir à l'arc est très très bien gaulé. Je suis arrivé au dela de la vague 30, je transpirais et avec un mal de bras assez dingue. Vraiment dommage que Valve ne fasse pas plus pour la VR.

----------


## mrFish

> *Thumper* est à -60%.
> Je ne lis pas beaucoup de chose à son sujet sur ce topic, loin d'être un "indispensable" visiblement?
> Vaut-il le coup?


Tu fais des économies sur le LSD avec.

----------


## Bopnc

> L'investissement dans un jeu ne me fait pas peur et les deux en réclamerais. X Rebirth me parais plus complet et varié en terme de gameplay, mais peut-être moins fun que Elite. 
> 
> Je suppose que comparer les deux et me donner le meilleur est difficile, alors peut-être dois-je pauser la question autrement : Lequel des deux me transportera le mieux dans son monde, m'immergera le mieux ?


La réponse est un peu délicate, les deux jeux sont très différents.

*Rebirth* propose sans doute une immersion plus immédiate, avec un scénario à suivre, des dialogues, des événements, etc. Par contre, c'est un jeu qui avait une bonne base mais plombé par des choix de design un peu idiots (soucis d'IA, interface, mécanismes de gameplay). Je n'y ai pas joué en VR, donc je ne sais pas ce que donne l'implémentation. 

*Elite* est beaucoup plus froid au premier abord. Si tu ne sais pas te donner d'objectifs, le jeu ne t'en donnera pas de lui même et tu auras l'impression de grinder indéfiniment pour que dalle. 
Si tu creuse ce que le jeu a a proposer par contre, il est complet et peut être très varié : combat, chasse à la prime, commerce spatial, exploration, minage. Chacun de ces aspect nécessite une dizaine d’heures pour être maîtrisé (modules à acheter, subtilités, lieux intéressants...). 

Tu pose la question sous l'angle de l'immersion, je dirais donc que ça dépend du type de joueur que tu es :
- Rebirth offre un plaisir plus immédiat. Si pour toi l'immersion passe par une histoire qui t'introduit à l'univers, et qui te donne l'impression d'avoir des choses à faire, il vaut mieux viser celui là.
- Elite est infiniment plus crédible et "organique" dans son pilotage, ses interactions et son univers (avec une vraie galaxie et de vrais phénomènes stellaires en particulier). Si tu es plutôt simulationniste, c'est le jeu qu'il te faut. 

A noter que je n'ai joué à aucun des deux à la manette.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> En parlant PSVR, vu qu'il n'existe aucun topic à son sujet dans la section Console, y a-t-il des jeux (vrai jeu pas des démos de type expérience) en exclu PS4 qui vaut vraiment le coup ? (avec et sans moves)



*FARPOINT* _(mais avec son Aim Controller)
_*MOSS*l'expérience VR de *THE LAST GUARDIAN**RUSH of BLOOD* 






> Je surveille le prochain Ace Combat 7, si la VR est une exclu PS4, je risque de le prendre 2x (une sur PC et une sur PS4). Il y a aussi Blood & Truth qui a l'air pas mal, jeu dans la trempe de Defector.


la VR sur *ACE COMBAT 7* est une exclu PSVR
le jeu avait annoncé que qlq missions en VR, pas tout le jeu 
mais je me demande si le gros report du jeu ne serait peut-être pas étranger à cela, 
histoire de refaire tout le jeu en VR, qui sait, les PSVRiens peuvent tjr rêver...

en attendant sur PC VR, comme j'en avais déjà parlé ya qlq jours il me semble, on peut rêver d'une version VR de *PROJECT WINGMAN*, va falloir attendre son Kickstarter pour le savoir...

----------


## olive22440

Les jeux de vol de combat doivent quand même bien retourner le cerveau et le bide par la même occasion... 

L’avantage des jeux comme Élite est qu’il n’y a pas d’horizon donc on a pas l’impression d’etre la tête à l’envers...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> *FARPOINT* _(mais avec son Aim Controller)
> _*MOSS*l'expérience VR de *THE LAST GUARDIAN**RUSH of BLOOD* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la VR sur *ACE COMBAT 7* est une exclu PSVR
> le jeu avait annoncé que qlq missions en VR, pas tout le jeu 
> ...


J'ai bien vu ton post sur Ace Combat 7 et Project Wingman. Pour ce dernier, s'il ne propose pas un scénario WTF comme sur Ace Combat, des voix, et des avions exotiques du genre super croiseur porte avion, des canons d'artillerie géant de la mort qui tue et un visuel qui pête la rétine, se sera ou sous Ace Combat.  ::P: 
Pour AC 7, j'attends d'avoir plus de retour sur le périmètre de la VR (missions spécifiques ou campagne intégrale). 

Sinon pour les jeux PSVR, j'ai lu que Farpoint était à éviter. Pour The Last Guardian, c'est bien une expérience ? (à la Battlefront ou à la Rise of Tomb Raider ?)
Je regarde pour les autres.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les jeux de vol de combat doivent quand même bien retourner le cerveau et le bide par la même occasion... 
> 
> L’avantage des jeux comme Élite est qu’il n’y a pas d’horizon donc on a pas l’impression d’etre la tête à l’envers...


Pas vraiment. Bon, après, je suis habitué aux simu de vol et autre shooter aérien/spatial.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La réponse est un peu délicate, les deux jeux sont très différents.
> 
> *Rebirth* propose sans doute une immersion plus immédiate, avec un scénario à suivre, des dialogues, des événements, etc. Par contre, c'est un jeu qui avait une bonne base mais plombé par des choix de design un peu idiots (soucis d'IA, interface, mécanismes de gameplay). Je n'y ai pas joué en VR, donc je ne sais pas ce que donne l'implémentation. 
> 
> *Elite* est beaucoup plus froid au premier abord. Si tu ne sais pas te donner d'objectifs, le jeu ne t'en donnera pas de lui même et tu auras l'impression de grinder indéfiniment pour que dalle. 
> Si tu creuse ce que le jeu a a proposer par contre, il est complet et peut être très varié : combat, chasse à la prime, commerce spatial, exploration, minage. Chacun de ces aspect nécessite une dizaine d’heures pour être maîtrisé (modules à acheter, subtilités, lieux intéressants...). 
> 
> Tu pose la question sous l'angle de l'immersion, je dirais donc que ça dépend du type de joueur que tu es :
> - Rebirth offre un plaisir plus immédiat. Si pour toi l'immersion passe par une histoire qui t'introduit à l'univers, et qui te donne l'impression d'avoir des choses à faire, il vaut mieux viser celui là.
> ...


J'ai les 2 jeux. Et clairement, X Rebirth VR pue. Bien que le pilotage en VR a été adapté pour exploiter les controlleurs, je trouve leur implémentation foireuse et loin de ce que propose VTOL VR. Ensuite, Egosoft n'a rien revu pour la navigation dans les menus et sous menu. Un peu comme Fallout 4 VR et Skyrim VR où Bethesda n'a rien fait du tout pour adapter l'interface à un usage VR.
Par contre, X Rebirth VR propose sa propre campagne solo qui diffère du jeu de base.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> ...Pour The Last Guardian, c'est bien une expérience ? (à la Battlefront ou à la Rise of Tomb Raider ?)...


ouai expérience de qlq minutes, mais bon c'est comme Star Wars, si t'es fan de *TLG*, c'est à ne pas rater

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai fait un petit test de Bullet Train hier.

 ::O: 

Le début est vraiment énorme, par contre j'ai pas été fan du "boss". Et j'ai l'impression que Robo Recall est plus dans ce style avec ennemis et armes futuristes, c'est le cas ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai fait un petit test de Bullet Train hier.
> 
> 
> 
> Le début est vraiment énorme, par contre j'ai pas été fan du "boss". Et j'ai l'impression que Robo Recall est plus dans ce style avec ennemis et armes futuristes, c'est le cas ?


Tout à fait. Après ca permet d'avoir un jeu très second degré, et ca permet également d'avoir des interactions sympas avec les adversaires. Tu peux par exemple attraper un robot, lui arracher la tête et la balancer sur un autre robot, ou alors lui arracher le bras et lui fracasser le crâne avec, et récupérer en plus son arme.

Ce genre d’interaction avec des soldats humains, en VR, ca me poserait un peu plus de soucis j'avoue  ::): 

Et ca permet surtout d'avoir beaucoup de variété, avec des robots très colorés, dont la couleur évoque la dangerosité (comme dans un bon vieux Time Crisis), et des robots très différents, avec des boucliers, des drones,...

----------


## ExPanda

Le fait que ce soit des robots me dérange pas, et c'est vrai que ça permet de se lâcher un peu plus. Mais j'ai beaucoup aimé les combats à échelle humaine et les armes "réalistes", j'avais l'impression d'être dans une séquence de Max Payne... Et un gros robot qui vole est arrivé et a cassé ce sentiment. Du coup je suis passé de "Je veux ça en jeu complet, maintenant" à "je le garde quand même à l'oeil et je le prend s'il y a une promo dessus".

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je comprends et j'étais pareil, l'aspect réaliste de Bullet Train fait vraiment le taf sur la démo. Dans RoboRecall, les combats sont tout aussi réalistes, le gros robot que tu vois dans la démo, c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


le boss du jeu final, que tu rencontres à plusieurs reprises

, le reste des combats, c'est le même type de feeling que le reste de la demo (sauf que tu te TP où tu veux, et pas seulement dans des spots prédéfinis.)

----------


## ExPanda

T'es chiant, du coup ça me fait bien envie quand même là.  ::ninja:: 

Bon, j'ai déjà Lone Echo à faire puisque j'ai pas eu le temps de reprendre, et Beat Saber à acheter day one, donc sauf si y'a une grosse promo, ça attendra quand même.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ah ben je te comprends, ce jeu c'est vraiment un énorme argument en faveur du prix de l'Oculus au final  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Le Vive est hors jeu mais c'est vrai qu'un WMR à son prix standard hors promo perd pas mal d'intérêt face à l'Oculus si il faut rajouter des écouteurs (j'utilise des oreillette de sport par exemple, le casque hi-fi top moumoute que je prends sur le pc passe pas avec le casque VR), un micro compatible, racheter un jeu à 30€ alors qu'il est offert...
Edit : Euh, le troisième capteur est inclus maintenant ? Parce que sinon ça rééquilibre un peu quand même en fait.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Non le troisième capteur est toujours vendu à part. Il faut avouer que les devs le prennent en compte, et au final, la gros majorité des jeux permettent de jouer à 180°. Après, il faut avouer qu'une fois que tu as la config à trois capteurs, tu te demandes comment tu jouais avant  ::):

----------


## Sorkar

Perso je cherche encore ce que peux apporter le 3eme capteur. J'ai toujours tourné avec deux, je peux jouer a roborecall a 360, me tourner et me retourner autant que je veux, a par le câble qui fait chier, j'ai jamais eu de soucis...

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai du mal à imaginer le 180° en fait, vu que le WMR est direct en 360.
Mais ça doit être frustrant et casser l'immersion, non ?

Parce que 180° ça veut dire quoi exactement, on voit pas partout autour et ça fait comme si on avait un dome en face de soi ?

----------


## Sorkar

Bah je sais pas te répondre. Je vois pas ce que je ferai avec un troisième que je ne ferai pas avec deux. J'imagine que c'est nécessaire chez certains a cause de leur configuration de pièce, trop grande, ou avec des miroirs je sais pas...  ::huh:: 

Non non avec deux je vois a 360 sans soucis, viser derrière moi, dos aux capteur etc..

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Aucun miroir chez moi, mais avec mes deux capteurs en frontaux, si je suis vraiment de dos et que je vise, bah les touch ne sont plus visibles par les capteurs, vu qu'ils sont cachés par mon corps. Par contre, la vue est bien gérée, la position du casque est parfaitement visible même avec 2 capteurs.

On peut faire une vraie conf avec 2 capteurs, en les mettant en diagonale, mais ca limite la superficie.

----------


## Sorkar

T'es capteurs frontaux doivent être pas mal rapprochés non ? Ca expliquerai peu être la différence.

Ma zone est assez petite, je tourne sur moi même mais j'ai pas la place pour me déplacer vraiment, ca doit jouer.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah ok d'accord, c'est une question de reconnaissance des manettes. Effectivement c'est pas forcément si horrible et gênant que dans certains cas (m'enfin quand ça arrive ça doit bien frustrer).

----------


## jicey

C'est vrai qu'à tarif plein les WMR ne sont peut-être pas les plus compétitif. 
En revanche je n'échangerais mon casque contre aucun autre, juste pour cet ultime avantage à mes yeux qu'est de n'avoir qu'un seule câble en tout et pour tout pour setup.
Câble qui se range gentiment dans son petit étui en 30 secondes, aucune trace de VR dans la pièce à vivre.

Pour moi c'est l'argument ultime.

----------


## Couillu

Moi j'aime bien mes base stations. Ça fait peur aux gens. "Pourquoi t'as des caméras dans ton salon ?" "C'est des lasers." "Oh. OK."

Je découvre seulement que l'oculus est à 180°. Cette baise. HTC Vive FTW.

----------


## lordpatou

Pour le Rift en fonction de la position des capteurs on peut s'approcher d'un 360° . Ça dépend de la pièce taille configuration.
C'est pas aussi bien que le vive sur ce point, cette mais c'est pas non plus du 180° strict.

----------


## nodulle

> Moi j'aime bien mes base stations. Ça fait peur aux gens. "Pourquoi t'as des caméras dans ton salon ?" "C'est des lasers." "Oh. OK."
> 
> 
> Je découvre seulement que l'oculus est à 180°. Cette baise. HTC Vive FTW.



Non pas vraiment, si tu mets tes bases station l'un à coté de l'autre sur le même bureau, c'est exactement la même chose. Tu auras des angles morts quand tu te retourne. D'où le troisième capteur pour couvrir un max d'espace et éviter les décrochages.

----------


## jujupatate

> Perso je cherche encore ce que peux apporter le 3eme capteur.


Gérer une zone de 4M x 3M.  :Bave: 

Bon par contre il m'arrive encore régulièrement de défoncer la bibliothèque ou le bureau en jouant à GORN.  ::ninja::

----------


## Endymion

Soldes VR sur Steam.

Je me suis déjà pris Elite Dangerous.

Trop tenté par: Sairento, Gorn, Arizona Sunshine, Superhot.

----------


## FixB

Perso, j'hésite entre GOrn et Sairento... (j'ai déjà les autres que tu mentionnes  ::): )

----------


## Erokh

et Doom VFR, ça vaut quoi?

En tout cas, c'est parti pour moi: je dois faire craquer au moins une fois la carte bleue, obligé.

Hop, craquage pour superhot et Sairento. 

J'hésite, concernant Gorn; et faudra que je me renseigne un peu plus sur Arizona Sunshine, tiens.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Sairento c'est un valeur sûre perso, c'est un RoboRecall, mais en plus dynamique, avec plus d'armes, plus de mouvements, du walljump, du wallrun, des slides,...La réalisation technique est un peu moyenne (jeu indé avec petit budget), mais en VR, il fait vraiment le taf.

Arizone Sunshine je n'avais pas aimé quand je lavais acheté, et remboursement dans la foulée, mais à ce prix, peut-être que...Ou alors en coop, ptet que Killing Floor est plus sympa...


Je le redis souvent, mais *Space Pirate Trainer* est une putain de valeur sûre. Surtout à ce prix. Sous ses apparences de railshooter de base, se cache une vraie pépite, avec des putains de bonnes idées, une ambiance bien trippante, du roomscale comme il faut, on passe son temps à se baisser pour éviter les tirs, on se cache derrière les boucliers d'énergie,...C'est frénétique, très prenant, et bien réalisé.

----------


## 564.3

> et Doom VFR, ça vaut quoi?


J'ai un avis assez mitigé dessus, le gameplay n'est pas aussi bien foutu que dans pas mal de vieux shooters VR... disons que les devs ont tenté un truc plus ou moins intéressant, puis ça a gueulé et ils ont commencé à mal implémenter ce qui se fait partout depuis des années.

Par contre vu qu'ils ont repris les assets du jeu normal, ça envoie du lourd au niveau graphique.
Ça reste largement jouable aussi, c'est pas le drame. Mais j'attends (espère) un (bon) patch pour continuer.

----------


## nodulle

> Je le redis souvent, mais *Space Pirate Trainer* est une putain de valeur sûre. Surtout à ce prix. Sous ses apparences de railshooter de base, se cache une vraie pépite, avec des putains de bonnes idées, une ambiance bien trippante, du roomscale comme il faut, on passe son temps à se baisser pour éviter les tirs, on se cache derrière les boucliers d'énergie,...C'est frénétique, très prenant, et bien réalisé.




Justement j'hésitai à le prendre celui-là, tu m'as convaincu...  ::P:

----------


## jujupatate

Pour GORN, y'a une démo de dispo : https://raithza.itch.io/gorn

C'est une vieille version mais ça donne une bonne idée du gameplay.
Je l'ai un peu lâché en attendant une prochaine update car j'y ai beaucoup joué mais c'est un de mes jeux VR favoris.

----------


## 564.3

+1 pour les recommandations de SPT et Gorn.

SPT est un classique à mon sens, avec pas mal de profondeur de gameplay. J'ai 23h de jeu dont 2-3 démos à des invités. C'est un jeu qui s'y prête bien: pas de locomotion artificielle, gameplay pas trop complexe à prendre en main, tout est bien peaufiné...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon il y en a qui savent ce que ça donne l'expérience VR dans Tomb Raider ? Je vois ça dans les promos. Enfin je vais peut-être le prendre pour le jeu normal déjà (histoire d'allonger mon backlog), surtout qu'il tourne sous Linux.
Edit: c'est une sorte de visite du manoir des Croft https://steamcommunity.com/games/391...45777994503751

----------


## CptCaverne

Moi j'ai pris In Death les sensation à l'arc son bien mais c'est corsé pour le moment !!!

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

les *5* jeux *VR* du studio *Croteam* sont jouables gratuitement sur Steam tout ce week-end également !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> les *5* jeux *VR* du studio *Croteam* sont jouables gratuitement sur Steam tout ce week-end également !


Ca c'est une excellente info merci  ::):  Autant je trouve le serious Sam full VR vraiment dispensable (gameplay trop frénétique, mais avec 0 déplacement, début de stage vraiment chiant, quand on n'a que le flingue de base), autant l'adaptation des anciens jeux, je la trouve bien gaulé.

Ce sont vraiment des madeleines de Proust pour moi, donc je ne vais pas être objectif, mais croiser en live les monstres qui ont bercé mes LAN quand je faisais mes études. l'immensité des décors prend aux tripes, le déplacement est tellement irréaliste que la cinétose est absente. Ca manque de finition, notamment sur le feeling des armes, mais en promo, ca vaut carrément le coup si vous êtes fans de la licence.

----------


## ExPanda

> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/...64/200/acb.jpg
> 
> Justement j'hésitai à le prendre celui-là, tu m'as convaincu...


+1, j'hésitais aussi et comme j'ai d'autres jeux à faire... Et puis voilà, des soldes, des avis de canards, et on craque.  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Putain, pourquoi ils proposent pas de lien affilié Valve, je serais riche avec mes talents de vendeur  :<_<:

----------


## Shamanix

> les *5* jeux *VR* du studio *Croteam* sont jouables gratuitement sur Steam tout ce week-end également !


Et merde, ils choisissent bien le WE ou il fait 30°c pour ça !
Pour moi c'est sans conteste un des gros points noir de la VR: En été c'est souvent impraticable sans clim.

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai des potes à la maison ce weekend, je voulais leur faire une petite séance découverte.

Mais il va faire tellement beau que ça serait quand même vraiment dommage de rester enfermés !

----------


## jujupatate

Orbus VR est gratuit pour le week end chez Oculus aussi.
Faut que je teste ça, je suis curieux de voir ce que ça donne un MMO en VR.

----------


## Sorkar

> Orbus VR est gratuit pour le week end chez Oculus aussi.
> Faut que je teste ça, je suis curieux de voir ce que ça donne un MMO en VR.


En un seul week end, tu va juste en conclure que c'est moche, comme tout le monde, hélas...  ::|:

----------


## jujupatate

Les bandes annonces m'avaient bien hypé, mais c'est sur que je vais pas pouvoir y passer 40 heures en un week end.  :^_^:

----------


## FixB

Je viens de tester Sairento...
Wow! C'est impressionnant ! Les graphismes sont pas terribles et les premières missions sont sur des niveaux répétitifs et génériques.... Mais quelle pêche !!!
Par contre, c'est le genre de jeu qui me font dire que je n'ai pas assez d'espace. Me retourner brusquement avec un large coup de sabre m'envoi taper violemment contre ma bibliothèque...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je viens de tester Sairento...
> Wow! C'est impressionnant ! Les graphismes sont pas terribles et les premières missions sont sur des niveaux répétitifs et génériques.... Mais quelle pêche !!!
> Par contre, c'est le genre de jeu qui me font dire que je n'ai pas assez d'espace. Me retourner brusquement avec un large coup de sabre m'envoi taper violemment contre ma bibliothèque...


Le jeu est entièrement jouables aux flingues de base, voir même avec les shuriken, si jamais tu galère trop avec les sabres.

----------


## mrFish

> Je viens de tester Sairento...
> Wow! C'est impressionnant ! Les graphismes sont pas terribles et les premières missions sont sur des niveaux répétitifs et génériques.... Mais quelle pêche !!!
> Par contre, c'est le genre de jeu qui me font dire que je n'ai pas assez d'espace. Me retourner brusquement avec un large coup de sabre m'envoi taper violemment contre ma bibliothèque...


Faut un gymnase pour y jouer correctement. Trop dur de faire des backflip dans mon atelier  ::ninja::

----------


## Endymion

> Faut un gymnase pour y jouer correctement. Trop dur de faire des backflip dans mon atelier


Un coup à faire un nœud coulant ça.

----------


## FixB

> Le jeu est entièrement jouables aux flingues de base, voir même avec les shuriken, si jamais tu galère trop avec les sabres.


Oh oui, mais le sabre est tellement fun!!!!  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Oh oui, mais le sabre est tellement fun!!!!


Ah mais moi je sais bien, j'ai de la place justement :D (et des rallonges de 3m)

Si tu kiffes les sabres, il y a Fruit NinjaVR, qui fait étonnamment bien le taf. Bon après, il faut pas s'attendre à y jouer 40h non plus.

----------


## Endymion

Pas de réduction sur House of the Dying Sun, dommage.

----------


## SeigneurMorgoth

Profitant des soldes Steam, j'ai (pour l'instant) acheté X Rebirth VR et Theseus.

La prise en main de X est difficile pour moi pour le moment, je suis avec un steam controller et Rebirth semble surtout être adapté a la manette xbox. Mais ça va le faire avec de l'effort et du temps de configuration et d'adaptation.

Pour Theseus, le fun est venu immédiatement. J'étais vraiment curieux de voir ce qu'un TPS pouvais donner en VR, en sachant que de prime abord cela ne semble pas fait pour, j'ai vraiment acheté en mod expérimental. Et bien je dois dire que je suis plus qu'agréablement surpris par un concept TPS/VR.
D'abord c'est très beau, avec un jolis contraste de sombre et de lumière, le jeu recherche au mieux le photoréalisme et l'ambiance glauque d'un vieux temple en ruine de la mythologie grecque. Le gameplay est évidemment très simple, on dirais une sorte de Tomb Raider couloir, en moins dynamique et en plus dirigiste, que ce soit pour le côté plateforme que le côté action. En fait, c'est tellement limité que l'on pourrais plus le qualifier de simulateur de marche en vue à la troisième personne, plutôt que d'un TPS en bon et du forme. Mais la découverte d'un assimilé TPS en VR est pour moi une franche réussite cet a gommé l'aspect limité du gameplay. 

Voila un potentiel insoupçonné pour nos casque. Je me prends à rêver d'un assassin's creed en VR maintenant. Et puis à quand un STR ou même un jeu de stratégie/gestion ?

----------


## jujupatate

Tu as Brass Tactics (STR) et Edge of Nowhere (TPS) sur le store Oculus.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Voila un potentiel insoupçonné pour nos casque. Je me prends à rêver d'un assassin's creed en VR maintenant. Et puis à quand un STR ou même un jeu de stratégie/gestion ?


ou d'un *GOD OF WAR VR* ???? ::wub:: 
dire que Sony avait réalisé une mini-démo à l'époque en 2014 pour présenter le PSVR 

*(à la 6ème minute)*

----------


## SeigneurMorgoth

> Sinon il y en a qui savent ce que ça donne l'expérience VR dans Tomb Raider ? Je vois ça dans les promos. Enfin je vais peut-être le prendre pour le jeu normal déjà (histoire d'allonger mon backlog), surtout qu'il tourne sous Linux.
> Edit: c'est une sorte de visite du manoir des Croft https://steamcommunity.com/games/391...45777994503751


Je l'ai fait. A vrai dire c'est le tout premier jeu que j'ai fait en VR après l'acquisition de mon WMR. Donc de fait, j'ai adoré dans le cadre de la découverte de la Réalité Virtuelle.
Après objectivement c'est pas fou. C'est très beau car cela reprends les graphismes du jeu original et l'on incarne Lara en FPS qui sillone son manoir (cela doit durer 2H max a tout casser). Mais il ne se passe rien, on passe notre temps à sillonner pièce par pièce le manoir dans l'ordre que je le jeu nous donne, à fouiller des "indices" en appuyant sur X (la partie la moins intéressante d'un Tomb Raider classique) et déclenchant des commentaire de Lara se parlant à elles-même concernant son passé et sa famille. Pas de combat, pas d'ennemis, pas de plateforme, pas de craft. 

En fait, j'ai eut complètement l'impression de jouer à Gone Home, sauf que les indices de Gone Home déclenchent une histoire qui peut émouvoir (ce qui a été le cas pour moi). Celle de Lara est sans intérêt.





> Tu as Brass Tactics (STR) et Edge of Nowhere (TPS) sur le store Oculus.


Le combo Revive/OculusStore me permet-il d'acheter et de jouer a des jeux oculus avec mon WRM ? Faute d'en être sur, je me cantonne à Steam, mais si cela marche, j'ai évidemment Lone Echo en plus dans ma liste potentielle.

----------


## Bopnc

> Pour Theseus, le fun est venu immédiatement. J'étais vraiment curieux de voir ce qu'un TPS pouvais donner en VR, en sachant que de prime abord cela ne semble pas fait pour, j'ai vraiment acheté en mod expérimental. Et bien je dois dire que je suis plus qu'agréablement surpris par un concept TPS/VR.
> D'abord c'est très beau, avec un jolis contraste de sombre et de lumière, le jeu recherche au mieux le photoréalisme et l'ambiance glauque d'un vieux temple en ruine de la mythologie grecque. Le gameplay est évidemment très simple, on dirais une sorte de Tomb Raider couloir, en moins dynamique et en plus dirigiste, que ce soit pour le côté plateforme que le côté action. En fait, c'est tellement limité que l'on pourrais plus le qualifier de simulateur de marche en vue à la troisième personne, plutôt que d'un TPS en bon et du forme. Mais la découverte d'un assimilé TPS en VR est pour moi une franche réussite cet a gommé l'aspect limité du gameplay.


Si *Theseus* te plait toujours et que tu en veux plus après l'avoir fini, sache que *Chronos* qu'on t'as recommandé plus haut est un jeu très proche et légèrement meilleur (moins linéaire, des combats un peu plus techniques, un peu plus long).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai recu mon accès pour le shooter multi 2vs2 D'ubisoft, chechez vos mails  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Chut, chut, pas de marque !  ::ninja::

----------


## naash

> Tu as Brass Tactics (STR) et Edge of Nowhere (TPS) sur le store Oculus.



Que donne Brass tactics ?

Ca a l'air sympa comme tout.
C'est jouable avec le vive  ou c'est la mierda mas completa ?

----------


## jicey

Quelqu'un a déjà essayé Pavlov avec un WMR ? Il n'est pas supporté officiellement mais ça semble marchoter quand même.
Si oui je prends tout de suite, un CS en VR miam  ::rolleyes::

----------


## 564.3

> [...] En fait, j'ai eut complètement l'impression de jouer à Gone Home, sauf que les indices de Gone Home déclenchent une histoire qui peut émouvoir (ce qui a été le cas pour moi). Celle de Lara est sans intérêt.


Merci pour le retours, je crois que j'ai déjà assez de backlog comme ça...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quelqu'un a déjà essayé Pavlov avec un WMR ? Il n'est pas supporté officiellement mais ça semble marchoter quand même.
> Si oui je prends tout de suite, un CS en VR miam


À priori ça doit marcher correctement (pas testé avec WMR), et j'aime bien les feedbacks des impacts dans ce jeu. Vu le prix, ça serait dommage de s'en priver en tous cas, au pire tu te fais rembourser.
Edit: d'après le forum Steam ça fonctionne bien, mais c'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir utiliser le thumbstick plutôt que le trackpad. Avec un Vive ça passe probablement mieux parce qu'il est plus grand (et qu'il n'y a pas le choix de toute façon..).

----------


## jicey

Oui bonne idée au pire je demande le refund  ::):

----------


## jicey

Dites les canards, je vois le Dead Ninja Warriors VR Bundle en promo sur steam jusqu'à demain encore, il contient :
- Sairento VR
- Dead Effect 2 VR
- Eternity Warriors VR

Autant le premier j'ai cru comprendre que c'était un gros OUI pour les canards l'ayant pris, autant les deux autres me font un peu peur car ils semblent venir de portages de jeux mobiles.
Le truc c'est qu'ils ont tout de même de bonnes reviews sur Steam. Avez-vous un avis avant que je ne me lance ?

Le bundle passe actuellement de 66€ à 35€.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Eternal a éviter comme la peste. Un jeu mobile a peine adapté a la VR
 Jouabilité pourrie graphisme à chier zero GamePlay

Dead effext a bonne presse chez les canards

----------


## 564.3

> Dites les canards, je vois le Dead Ninja Warriors VR Bundle en promo sur steam jusqu'à demain encore, il contient :
> - Sairento VR
> - Dead Effect 2 VR
> - Eternity Warriors VR
> 
> Autant le premier j'ai cru comprendre que c'était un gros OUI pour les canards l'ayant pris, autant les deux autres me font un peu peur car ils semblent venir de portages de jeux mobiles.
> Le truc c'est qu'ils ont tout de même de bonnes reviews sur Steam. Avez-vous un avis avant que je ne me lance ?


J'ai fini les trois mais tout débloqué dans aucun. Ça reste du jeu indé pas super peaufiné, et ils ont assez différents donc ça dépend des gouts.

- *Sairento* est le plus moche, mais avec le gameplay le plus intéressant et spécifique à la VR.

- *Dead Effect* n'a rien de vraiment spécial, c'est du FPS à couloir assez générique. Mais ils ont un peu tout bossé et c'est plaisant à jouer, même si ça ne casse pas des briques.

- *Eternity Warriors* a des graphismes plutôt corrects, gameplay plutôt pas mal. Mais c'est du wave shooter avec une progression par "challenge" type arcade plutôt qu'une histoire, donc ça dépend des gouts. Pour moi ce n'est pas pire que des niveaux arène ou couloirs lambdas, du moment qu'il y a des projectiles à esquiver physiquement et autres mécanismes qui exploitent bien la VR. Par contre je n'ai pas joué avec tous les persos, j'ai surtout enchainé avec l'archer, puis pas mal avancé avec le guerrier. J'ai moins aimé le gameplay de celui avec les flingues, mais sans insister donc j'ai peut-être raté des choses.

Les deux premiers ont un système de loot, auquel je n'ai pas trop accroché. Je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui suis lassé de ce genre de choses, ou qu'il y a des défauts d'équilibrage ou de feedback. Mais ça n'empêche pas d'accrocher au reste du jeu, même si ça fait faire un peu de "busy work" par moments.

----------


## lousticos

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/p...-hd-vf-1206016

Vous en pensez quoi ? le film à l'air bof mais l'idée est géniale !

----------


## 564.3

> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/p...-hd-vf-1206016
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ? le film à l'air bof mais l'idée est géniale !


Il y a BigScreen VR qui fait aussi ça depuis quelques temps aux USA.
Pour un film en stéréoscopie ça peut être sympa, mais sinon je préfère quand même mon bon vieil écran d'ordi en attendant la VR gen 2 ou plus...

----------


## Graine

Y en a certains parmi vous qui ont testé subnautica en WMR?

----------


## Erokh

Les soldes steam ont fait mal a mon portefeuille, en arrivant pile au moment où j'ai le sentiment d'avoir fait les tour des experiences gratuites. 

J'ai donc craqué sur space pirate, gorn, sairento et superhot.

Superhot, j'ai été un peu déçu: je n'ai pas reussi à me déplacer, et comme jz me savais pas trop loin des murs, je n'ai pas trop osé faire de choses fofolles. Faudrait que je configure le chaperone, mais vu que je suis installé dans une pièce temporaire, j'ai grave la flemme.

Sairento a l'air rigolo et permet de régler pas mal de choses, ce qui est super cool. Le seul truc chiant: je me retrouve souvent à faite demi-tour juste parce que j'appuie par erreur sur le bas de la partie touch de mon controler wmr. A voir à l'usage, donc.


Sinon, j'ai aussi tenté vite fait un project cars à la manette xbox. Le gain en champ de vision et en naturel de la vue est enorme comparé à mon 27''+trackIR. Oui la resolution est moins bonne, ce qui fait scintiller des objets au loin. Mais le potentiel est enorme en gain d'immersion ET de précision. Et j'avais un peu peur, mais pas de cinetose à noter. Juste une forte sensation de tournis dans la tête, comme lors des sauts dans sairento ou des tonneaux dans air car

----------


## jicey

> J'ai fini les trois mais tout débloqué dans aucun. Ça reste du jeu indé pas super peaufiné, et ils ont assez différents donc ça dépend des gouts.
> 
> - *Sairento* est le plus moche, mais avec le gameplay le plus intéressant et spécifique à la VR.
> 
> - *Dead Effect* n'a rien de vraiment spécial, c'est du FPS à couloir assez générique. Mais ils ont un peu tout bossé et c'est plaisant à jouer, même si ça ne casse pas des briques.
> 
> - *Eternity Warriors* a des graphismes plutôt corrects, gameplay plutôt pas mal. Mais c'est du wave shooter avec une progression par "challenge" type arcade plutôt qu'une histoire, donc ça dépend des gouts. Pour moi ce n'est pas pire que des niveaux arène ou couloirs lambdas, du moment qu'il y a des projectiles à esquiver physiquement et autres mécanismes qui exploitent bien la VR. Par contre je n'ai pas joué avec tous les persos, j'ai surtout enchainé avec l'archer, puis pas mal avancé avec le guerrier. J'ai moins aimé le gameplay de celui avec les flingues, mais sans insister donc j'ai peut-être raté des choses.
> 
> Les deux premiers ont un système de loot, auquel je n'ai pas trop accroché. Je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui suis lassé de ce genre de choses, ou qu'il y a des défauts d'équilibrage ou de feedback. Mais ça n'empêche pas d'accrocher au reste du jeu, même si ça fait faire un peu de "busy work" par moments.


Merci pour le retour détaillé  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Y en a certains parmi vous qui ont testé subnautica en WMR?


Pour le coup, peu importe le casque vu qu'il n'utilise pas les manettes VR.

Testé avec un Vive, et c'est assez mitigé. Mais le jeu a plein de qualités, donc il y en a qui passent outre et en profitent quand même.

Historique:
- j'ai commencé à jouer en VR pendant l'EA, puis j'ai attendu qu'ils corrigent les problèmes
- j'ai réessayé après la sortie 1.0, mais ils ont juste corrigé 2-3 des pires problèmes. En plus j'ai eu un bug d'UI assez galère.
- après quelques jours/semaines d'hésitation à attendre un gros patch, j'ai craqué et je l'ai fini sur écran (avec des bugs aussi)
- depuis ils ont corrigé pas mal de bugs /défauts de la version normale, mais rien vu concernant la VR

Enfin comme ils disent dans le dernier patch



> Subnautica will never be an entirely bug free game, but with your feedback we can continue to fix some of the worst bugs.


J'ai bien bien apprécié ma ballade dans le jeu, mais je ne l'aurais clairement pas fini en VR. Il y a des problèmes qui m'ont "seulent" agacé sur desktop mais qui m'auraient fait "rage-quit" en VR.

Maintenant j'attends de voir, s'il y a un gros patch je me le referais peut-être en mode touriste en VR. Et on verra à la sortie de l'extension (pas pour demain).

----------


## Graine

Merci ,il est urgent d'attendre donc...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Testé vite fait *Gorn*, j'ai vraiment trouvé ca hyper basique pour le moment. Le déplacement à base de "je m'accroche dans le vide pour me tirer", on peut le modifier?

Et surtout, il est possible de perdre dans ce jeu? j'ai vraiment l'impression de tester un truc torché dans un lumdum dare. Alors oui, c'est bien fait et ca défoule, les armes sont hyper satisfaisantes, ce qui est plutôt rare, mais je ne vois comment on peut passer plusieurs heures dessus...

----------


## Endymion

Overload, le nouveau Descent quoi, serait compatable VIVE/OCULUS.
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/o...050804707.html

ça s'y prête bien, mais je ne sais pas si ça va être un peu vomitif.

----------


## nodulle

> Testé vite fait *Gorn*, j'ai vraiment trouvé ca hyper basique pour le moment. Le déplacement à base de "je m'accroche dans le vide pour me tirer", on peut le modifier?
> 
> Et surtout, il est possible de perdre dans ce jeu? j'ai vraiment l'impression de tester un truc torché dans un lumdum dare. Alors oui, c'est bien fait et ca défoule, les armes sont hyper satisfaisantes, ce qui est plutôt rare, mais je ne vois comment on peut passer plusieurs heures dessus...


J'ai testé la démo et je me pose la même question parce que mouais c'est sympa 5 min mais après ?  ::blink::  Et puis pour le prix (pour ce que j'en ai vu donc) je trouve ça assez chère pour une petite démo de baston...

----------


## Shamanix

> Overload, le nouveau Descent quoi, serait compatable VIVE/OCULUS.
> https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/o...050804707.html
> 
> ça s'y prête bien, mais je ne sais pas si ça va être un peu vomitif.


Si c'est comme cette grosse arnaque de Descent Underworld (dont on attend toujours des signes de la campagne solo, le jeu se résumant a du multi basique sur des petites maps et semblant avoir a peine bouger depuis des éternités), oui ! C'était un des trucs les plus gerbant que j'avais pu tester en VR.
Maintenant Overload a l'air plus fluide, donc  peut-être que ce sera plus supportable en VR, faut voir.
En tous cas lui a une campagne solo et je l'avais trouvé bien fun quand j'avais test la démo.

----------


## mrFish

> Testé vite fait *Gorn*, j'ai vraiment trouvé ca hyper basique pour le moment. Le déplacement à base de "je m'accroche dans le vide pour me tirer", on peut le modifier?
> 
> Et surtout, il est possible de perdre dans ce jeu? j'ai vraiment l'impression de tester un truc torché dans un lumdum dare. Alors oui, c'est bien fait et ca défoule, les armes sont hyper satisfaisantes, ce qui est plutôt rare, mais je ne vois comment on peut passer plusieurs heures dessus...


Tu découpes, tu arraches, tu écrases, tu perfores, tu bouges dans tout les sens.

Je sais pas ce qu'il vous faut de plus perso  ::):   ::):   ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Testé vite fait *Gorn*, j'ai vraiment trouvé ca hyper basique pour le moment. Le déplacement à base de "je m'accroche dans le vide pour me tirer", on peut le modifier?
> 
> Et surtout, il est possible de perdre dans ce jeu? j'ai vraiment l'impression de tester un truc torché dans un lumdum dare. Alors oui, c'est bien fait et ca défoule, les armes sont hyper satisfaisantes, ce qui est plutôt rare, mais je ne vois comment on peut passer plusieurs heures dessus...


Il y a une option pour se déplacer de façon classique aussi.
Le jeu devient plus balaise ensuite, et il y a pas mal de modes et d'options dans le sous-sol.
Je trouve aussi qu'il y a un problème dans l'équilibrage du gameplay, il y a quelques armes et techniques qui sont super efficaces.

Mais ouais, c'est un jeu d'arcade avec des trucs à débloquer, des boss et des jouets à tester. Il n'y a pas de scénario & co.
C'est cohérent que tu n'aimes pas le style de Gorn si tu n'aimes pas Eternity Warriors, c'est le même principe de "meta" même si le gameplay n'a rien à voir.
Enfin, Gorn ira probablement plus loin et sera plus structuré à la sortie de l'EA.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Alors la, oui par contre, j'ai pris beaucoup plus de plaisir sur mes 20min de Gorn que sur ma soirée d'Eternal Champion. On ressent les coups qu'on donne, c'est plaisant, défoulant, et il vaut avoir le système Guardian bien mis en place  ::): 

Mais du coup, j'attendais ptet un peu plus de gameplay, de devoir parer les coups (alors que la, pour le moment, les adversaires meme si tres nombreux sont trop mous et il suffit de reculer systématiquement)

Je vais continuer à creuser, mais le jeu m'a été un peu trop survendu sur sa réputation (tout le contraire de Space pirate Trainer par exemple)

----------


## wiotts

> Si c'est comme cette grosse arnaque de Descent Underworld (dont on attend toujours des signes de la campagne solo, le jeu se résumant a du multi basique sur des petites maps et semblant avoir a peine bouger depuis des éternités), oui ! C'était un des trucs les plus gerbant que j'avais pu tester en VR.
> Maintenant Overload a l'air plus fluide, donc  peut-être que ce sera plus supportable en VR, faut voir.
> En tous cas lui a une campagne solo et je l'avais trouvé bien fun quand j'avais test la démo.


Attention, Descent Underworld n'a de descent que le nom de la license, alors que Overload, même s'il n'en a pas le nom, est fait par une partie de l'équipe des premiers descent.

----------


## Shamanix

Sans blague ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Si c'est comme cette grosse arnaque de Descent Underworld (dont on attend toujours des signes de la campagne solo, le jeu se résumant a du multi basique sur des petites maps et semblant avoir a peine bouger depuis des éternités), oui ! C'était un des trucs les plus gerbant que j'avais pu tester en VR.
> Maintenant Overload a l'air plus fluide, donc  peut-être que ce sera plus supportable en VR, faut voir.
> En tous cas lui a une campagne solo et je l'avais trouvé bien fun quand j'avais test la démo.


Overload a de vrai missions solo et j'avais testé en VR et c'est vraiment nickel. D'ailleurs le design des vaisseaux (du joueur et enemis) sont exactement des répliques (enfin de mémoire) aux vaisseaux de la série Descent. Après, bah c'est normal, Overload est développé par les créateurs de la série Descent / Freespace. On retrouve même un des compositeurs originels (Dan Wentz).

----------


## Shamanix

C'est quand même triste de voir les créateurs originaux de la licence dépossédés de  celle ci au profit d'un projet au sale gout d'arnaque a coup de grosses promesses avec au final un bête deathmatch en arènes  ::(: 

On peut dire ce que l'on veut de Star Citizen (projet d'ou venais le game director de D.U), il ne sortira probablement jamais avec tout le contenu prévu, n'empêche qu'ils l'ont sortis leur embryon de MMO (même si pété de bugs), et que les sorties de patchs semble prendre un rythme lent mais régulier, alors que concernant D.U, ont a que les yeux pour chiâler.

Bref, pour revenir a la VR, on a des infos sur le titre VR non annoncé de Respawn ? (Des rumeures par exemple).

Et j'ai vu qu'Ubisoft prépare un FPS zero-G en multi aussi, on a une date de release ?

----------


## jujupatate

> On peut dire ce que l'on veut de Star Citizen (projet d'ou venais le game director de D.U), il ne sortira probablement jamais avec tout le contenu prévu,


Je veux un Freelancer en VR.  :Emo:

----------


## Hereticus

Salut à tous !

Est-ce normal si, sans aucun casque vr encore installé, Skyrim VR s'ouvre sur une fenêtre carrée quelques secondes et quitte aussi tôt? Je m'attendais a voir le jeu en double, j'avais envie d'installer mes mods pour le préparer au mieux pour quand mon casque arrivera  ::): .

Merci d'avance pour tout  ::): .

----------


## nodulle

J'imagine que le jeu utilise l'api Steam VR et comme il n'est pas installé, se referme aussitôt.

----------


## Hereticus

Ha oui pas bête, je vais installer "SteamVR performances test" en espérant que ça installe l'API au passage  ::): .

EDIT : Bon je l'ai installé et ça n'a rien changé. Je suis aussi passé par l'installation des "outils" sur steam et là j'ai installé SteamVR. Maintenant quand je lance le jeu l'API Steam VR se lance mais le jeu semble toujours quitter directement  ::sad:: 

EDIT 2 : Je viens de tester vanishing of ethan carter et il crash aussi au démarrage .... peut-être qu'il faut finalement absolument un casque VR pour lancer des jeux ?

----------


## nodulle

Surement oui, il y a des jeux qui n'affichent rien tant que le casque n'est pas mis sur la tête. Et puis ils ont surement aussi besoin des drivers spécifique au casque pour se lancer.

----------


## wiotts

> Et j'ai vu qu'Ubisoft prépare un FPS zero-G en multi aussi, on a une date de release ?


Non, le jeu est encore en phase de close alpha sous NDA.
La page steam annonce "2018"  ::ninja::

----------


## Hereticus

> Surement oui, il y a des jeux qui n'affichent rien tant que le casque n'est pas mis sur la tête. Et puis ils ont surement aussi besoin des drivers spécifique au casque pour se lancer.


J'espère que tu as raison ... je croise fort les doigts pour que tout se passe bien étant donné que je suis passé à la VR en GRANDE partie pour skyrim VR ... je serais bien bien dégoutté qu'il ne fonctionne pas...  :Emo: .

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour qu'un jeu VR se lancer, il faut plus que le casque branché, le jeu appelle tout le système SteamVR, dont les lasers/cameras les cameras

Skyrim VR fonctionnera forcément chez toi  ::):

----------


## Coldan

T'inquiète, d'une part skyrim fonctionnera, et en plus, tu ne seras pas déçu!

Pourtant adepte de la VR depuis un bon bout de temps (j'ai eu mon oculus au tout début) Skyrim VR a été une grosse claque. Crois-moi, c'est incomparable avec la version "flat".
Même sans mods, c'est déjà très correct.
Après, il faut bien reconnaitre que le corps à corps est loupé, il vaut mieux s'orienter vers un build archer ou mage.

C'est simple, pour moi il y a 3 killer apps en VR pour l'instant:
- Elite Dangerous,
- Lone Echo
- Skyrim VR

Ce n'est que mon avis bien sûr  ::):

----------


## Shamanix

> Non, le jeu est encore en phase de close alpha sous NDA.
> La page steam annonce "2018"


Ok, merci.
C'est exclusivement multi ?
Par ce que le multi exclusif en VR, dans le genre casse gueule...

----------


## Endymion

Je viens de tester Overload en VR, ça rend bien, très fluide et propre.
Un peu de mal avec la maniabilité au pad (un peu avec la translation verticale, mais surtout avec le roulis), j'aurais bientôt un HOTAS (T16000 FCS) je verrais si c'est plus pratique.

----------


## 564.3

Je la met ici aussi, un mec a fait une vidéo comparative entre des actions dans CS et Pavlov VR. Avec du H3VR par moments, et surtout pour la séquence finale (moteur physique avec interactions plus poussées).




Ça montre pas mal d'avantages que la VR apporte pour avoir des mécanismes plus naturels: tirer à 2 endroits avec 2 armes, gérer les rechargements, les placements pour arroser avec une ligne de vue minimale ou à l'aveugle, etc.

----------


## lousticos

quand tu regarde un film au ciné avec des gens en vr :
https://imgur.com/a/XyO0Jar

----------


## wushu_calimero

je me suis juré que je serai fort pour skyrim (pas fini la version flat, la flemme de m'y remettre, comparaison avec witcher 3...) mais il serait pas à 60€ j'aurai aucun remord. Mais question existencielle: vous jouez au pad ? ou en mode pièce / debout ?

J'ai rien contre le pad, je pense que vu les retours ça devrait rendre les combats plus "jouables" ou en tout cas moins raté.

----------


## Shamanix

Persso pour Skyrim je joue essentiellement au pad, assis, et de temps en temps pour le fun je prend les touchs  ::P:

----------


## wushu_calimero

je meposais la question en voyant les video de mages, notamment avec les modules "vocaux"

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

ce mois de *Mai* qui se profile  :Sweat:  
j'espère que vous avez pas tout dépensé pendant les soldes Steam 

ça commence fort avec *BEAT SABER* le 1er mai




*SACRALITH* est à suivre aussi..

----------


## ExPanda

Ouais Beat Saber j'ai hâte.  ::): 
J'espère qu'il sera pas en retard et bien dispo pour en profiter pendant le jour férié !  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> ce mois de *Mai* qui se profile  
> j'espère que vous avez pas tout dépensé pendant les soldes Steam 
> 
> ça commence fort avec *BEAT SABER* le 1er mai
> 
> *SACRALITH* est à suivre aussi..


Sans oublier *Budget Cuts* le 16 mai  ::wub::

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Ouais Beat Saber j'ai hâte. 
> J'espère qu'il sera pas en retard et bien dispo pour en profiter pendant le jour férié !


non pas de retard, surtout que c'est du *Accès Anticipé*
mais jouable à partir de mardi à 19h00 pétante pour nous

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sans oublier *Budget Cuts* le 16 mai


ouai c'est ce que je voulais dire
j'ai fait d'ailleurs un ptit article de récap pour ce mois particulier niveau sorties jeux VR
si tout sort comme prévu, je peux vous dire que ce sera du costaud !

----------


## ExPanda

Ah merde, sortir un jour férié c'est bien, à 19h c'est dommage.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

euh oopps dsl je voulais dire *18h00* chez nous _(09h00am PDT)_ 
mais oui je suis d’accord, tjr la même histoire des sorties de jeux US pour nous européens

----------


## 564.3

> euh oopps dsl je voulais dire *18h00* chez nous _(09h00am PDT)_ 
> mais oui je suis d’accord, tjr la même histoire des sorties de jeux US pour nous européens


C'est une heure standard sur Steam, ou tu l'as vue quelque part ?
Parce que les devs sont tchèques, on se fait bien avoir...

Concernant Sacralith, j'attends d'en voir plus... même si ça a l'air d'avoir de bonnes bases. C'est pas au même niveau de hype que Beat Saber et Budget Cuts.

En passant, j'ai commencé à jouer à Apex Construct, et même si ça a l'air d'être un jeu d'aventure assez solide niveau contenu (bonne DA, univers, etc), pour l'instant je trouve ça assez faible sur la partie action / gameplay. Ça reste très sympa à découvrir quand même.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> C'est une heure standard sur Steam, ou tu l'as vue quelque part ?
> Parce que les devs sont tchèques, on se fait bien avoir....


oui vu sur l'article vrfocus.com

----------


## ExPanda

Mouais, l'horaire sera US, mais les 20$ ça sera bien 20€.
[/ralepourrienparcequemerde]

----------


## 564.3

> Mouais, l'horaire sera US, mais les 20$ ça sera bien 20€.


Ça va encore: les prix US ne tiennent pas compte des taxes (qui dépendent des états), et vu le taux de change actuel on y gagne même un peu.

À coté pour le matos ils s'ajoutent une marge de sécurité (genre 10%), aussi parce que ces bourgeois d'européens peuvent bien payer plus chère  :Cigare: 

Bon, plus qu'à croiser les doigts que l'info de VR Focus était foireuse (je l'ai pas vue ailleurs), que c'est pas mondial ou je ne sais quoi  :Emo: 
D'un autre coté on n'est plus à ça près, faut surtout espérer que ça va être aussi bien que prévu.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

la dernière _MàJ_ pour *FALLOUT 4 VR* qui rend le jeu compatible *Oculus RiFT* !
enfin surtout avec les *Touch*..

----------


## Ghost Line

\o/

----------


## Graine

C'est une exclu Oculus Lone Echo ou il y aura un portage sur WMR ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est une exclu Oculus Lone Echo ou il y aura un portage sur WMR ?


Exclu Oculus.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Mais je crois quil est jouable avrc revive non?

----------


## ExPanda

Oui oui, il se lance avec Revive sans problème.

----------


## wushu_calimero

Ca y est j'ai craqué sur Skyrim pour mon Vive. Ca à l'air assez chouette, par contre, 2 trucs qui me gonflent kolossal: comment je rengaigne mes armes ?? Impossible.

2° trucs plus grave, à l'extérieur, l'affichage me renvoie régulièrement dans la zone "vive". C'es des temps de chargement ? Souci de proc (i5 2500k trop juste ?). Comment je peux tenter de regler ça ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ca y est j'ai craqué sur Skyrim pour mon Vive. Ca à l'air assez chouette, par contre, 2 trucs qui me gonflent kolossal: comment je rengaigne mes armes ?? Impossible.
> 
> 2° trucs plus grave, à l'extérieur, l'affichage me renvoie régulièrement dans la zone "vive". C'es des temps de chargement ? Souci de proc (i5 2500k trop juste ?). Comment je peux tenter de regler ça ?


C'est quoi ton GPU ? Mais généralement quand tu bascules souvent en jeu dans la zone Steam VR, c'est que ta machine n'est pas assez performante.

----------


## wushu_calimero

j'ai une 1080 et 8 Go. Je penche pour le GPU vu qu'en intérieur ça ne le fait pas... Sinon une idée pour rengainer ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je n'ai pas Skyrim VR, donc je ne peux pas t'aider  ::P:  Quant aux retours sur Steam VR, je pencherai sur le CPU, j'ai aussi un vieux CPU légèrement moins performant que le tien (un i7 930). Ca m'arrive d'avoir ces retours dans la zone si je pousse trop le super sampling dans Steam VR.

----------


## wushu_calimero

ah pas bete, je vais regarder de ce coté là (encore que je pensais que c'est plus un impact GPU le SS ?)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Disons que tu es CPU limited. En passant avec un CPU récent (nouvelle archi), tu auras un gain non négligeable.
L'article de Hardware.fr est claire :

https://www.hardware.fr/articles/965...s-jeux-3d.html

----------


## Shamanix

> la dernière _MàJ_ pour *FALLOUT 4 VR* qui rend le jeu compatible *Oculus RiFT* !
> enfin surtout avec les *Touch*..


Hell fucking yeah !

Béni soit tu, toi qui apporte les bonnes nouvelles  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> j'ai une 1080 et 8 Go. Je penche pour le GPU vu qu'en intérieur ça ne le fait pas... Sinon une idée pour rengainer ?


Oui: Joue au pad (ou, c'est "X" sur un pad Xbox 360/One)  ::P:  Sérieusement, même au touchs, j'ai pas trouvé.

----------


## Nibher

Sur les touch il faut appuyer 2 secs sur le bouton grip gauche.

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Sur les touch il faut appuyer 2 secs sur le bouton grip gauche.


tu parles des occulus touch ou du vive ?

----------


## FixB

SACRALITH mentionné plus haut, ça a l'air d'être très proche d'un In Death, non?
Sinon, Pinball FX2 VR est en promo sur l'occulus. Est-ce que des canards l'ont essayé? Ca vaut quoi??

----------


## 564.3

> SACRALITH mentionné plus haut, ça a l'air d'être très proche d'un In Death, non?


Le style visuel ressemble de loin, mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être le même genre de jeu.

In Death est un rogue-lite où on traverse des niveaux générés aléatoirement en solo (limite furtif, avec stress) dans un univers assez onirique et fantastique. C'est répétitif mais avec des trucs à débloquer et du scoring. Et maintenant il y a un système de leaderboard avec des défis sur la même _seed_ et mêmes éléments débloqués.
Gameplay: flopée de flèches avec des effets "magiques", système de locomotion libre assez spécial: rotation et translation lente au sol (~ZQSD) + jets rapide style "dague" de téléportation courte portée + flèches de téléportation.

SACRALITH a l'air d'être basé sur une activité de support pour un squad de guerriers dans des gros combat (pseudo arènes ?), dans un univers médiéval plus classique, avec une campagne scénarisée. Il a l'air d'y avoir beaucoup plus de boulot visuel, aussi.
Gameplay: visiblement un choix de flèches avec des effets probablement plus "réalistes", une sorte de bullet-time ou freeze temporaire, et téléportation par points fixes (comme QuiVR).

Au final ça m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'il détrône In Death dans ma liste de jeux favoris, mais j'y jouerais probablement pour la campagne s'ils n'ont pas fait d'erreur dramatique.

----------


## FixB

Effectivement, une campagne scénarisée pourrait être intéressant (à condition que le scénar soit un minimum travaillé et qu'elle dure plus d'une heure  ::):  )

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

bon c'est confirmé, *BEAT SABER* 
*mardi 18h00* sur Steam ou le store Oculus  :ouaiouai: 

https://twitter.com/BeatSaber/status/990578146922631169

----------


## ExPanda

Rah fuck, à la fin du jour férié.  ::|:

----------


## Vyse

Après le bon gros patch de Fallout 4 voici celui de Skyrim actuellement en béta.
https://www.etr.fr/actualite/6078-sk...irtuelles.html
Cela fait plaisir de voir que Bethesda ne se repose pas entièrement sur les mods des joueurs pour améliorer la version VR de leurs jeux.

----------


## 564.3

> Rah fuck, à la fin du jour férié.


C'est ballot, mais d'un autre coté je sais pas si j'y aurais joué toute l'aprem. Même avec de l'entrainement dans d'autres jeux similaires, au bout d'un moment ça doit bien crever  :Sweat: 
Disons que ça aurait permis de faire 2-3 sessions dans la journée...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cela fait plaisir de voir que Bethesda ne se repose pas entièrement sur les mods des joueurs pour améliorer la version VR de leurs jeux.


Vivement un patch pour Doom aussi... ::|:

----------


## ExPanda

> C'est ballot, mais d'un autre coté je sais pas si j'y aurais joué toute l'aprem. Même avec de l'entrainement dans d'autres jeux similaires, au bout d'un moment ça doit bien crever 
> Disons que ça aurait permis de faire 2-3 sessions dans la journée...


Je n'y aurais clairement pas joué toute la journée ou même une demie-journée, mais là ça le met dispo que le soir quoi

----------


## Jasoncarthes

bah ça me va, je risque d'être un mérou sur ce jeux, j'en chie déjà sur audioshield (pas physiquement hein parceque j'enchaine easy deux super endurance sur boxvr ) mais tout ce qui joue sur le réflexe gauche droite tout ça j'en chie , ça va pas être facile) mais quelque part tant mieux ça va me faire travailler ça  ::):

----------


## FixB

> Vivement un patch pour Doom aussi...


J'ai acheté Doom VR depuis un bail, mais j'attends ce genre de patchs avant de le lancer... J'ai peur d'attendre un bail  ::P:

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

les dév de *THE FOREST* viennent d'annoncer 
qu'une version *full VR* sera jouable à partir du *22 Mai* prochain !

----------


## 564.3

> les dév de *THE FOREST* 
> viennent d'annoncer qu'une version *full VR* sera jouable à partie du *22 Mai* prochain !


Arf je venais justement pour poster ça. Une bonne nouvelle c'est qu'ils ont l'air d'avoir bossé l'intégration en VR: infos du HUD sur la montre, inventaire 3D, coupe d'arbre en faisant les mouvements...
Faudra voir l'implémentation des combats et la locomotion notamment, mais c'est déjà mieux parti que beaucoup de portages.

Par contre c'est un jeu qui est déjà stressant sur desktop, alors en VR... Edit: j'avais oublié, il y a un mode "pacifique" au pire

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Arf je venais justement pour poster ça. Une bonne nouvelle c'est qu'ils ont l'air d'avoir bossé l'intégration en VR: infos du HUD sur la montre, inventaire 3D, coupe d'arbre en faisant les mouvements...
> Faudra voir l'implémentation des combats et la locomotion notamment, mais c'est déjà mieux parti que beaucoup de portages.
> 
> Par contre c'est un jeu qui est déjà stressant sur desktop, alors en VR... Edit: j'avais oublié, il y a un mode "pacifique" au pire


si les dév de *SUBNAUTICA* pouvaient suivre cet exemple...

en tout cas, voilà *1* jeu confirmé en + pour ce mois de Mai...  ::wacko::

----------


## nodulle

Cool, j'ai toujours lorgné sur ce jeu, ça va être l’occasion de s'y mettre !  ::):

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Oui: Joue au pad (ou, c'est "X" sur un pad Xbox 360/One)  Sérieusement, même au touchs, j'ai pas trouvé.


Bon du coup j'ai fini par trouver pour le Vive: bouton menu droit, à laisser appuyer pour rengainer. J'ai passé le SS à 1 (dans appli, par défaut à moult) ça passe bcp mieux, et franchement niveau graphique je vois pas trop de différence.
Bref, je me suis lancé pour une quete à 19h, et là je viens de finir... :Red:  :haha:

----------


## Graine

Ca m'a l'air un peu trop flippant pour moi The Forest.

----------


## 564.3

> Ca m'a l'air un peu trop flippant pour moi The Forest.


Il y a un mode "_paisible_" pour éviter de trop stresser. Bon, ça reste quand même éloigné d'une promenade champêtre classique  ::O: 

Je ferais un retours sur la version VR quand elle sera dispo. J'avais déjà plus d'une dizaine d'heure de jeu en EA, mais j'attends quand même ça plutôt que me faire direct la 1.0 classique. Ça fait longtemps que je n'y ai pas joué, il y aura sans doute des surprises  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ca m'a l'air un peu trop flippant pour moi The Forest.


Putain, pareil, typiquement le jeu que j'adorerai faire, mais beaucoup trop flippant (et alors en VR, je veux même pas y penser)

Les robots de Budget Cuts sont deja flippants quand ils te repèrent...


On se prépare pour ce soir les z'amis !!

https://fanlink.to/BeatSaber

----------


## ExPanda

Prêt !  :Vibre:

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

ya aussi la conf' *F8* de *Facebook* qui va discutailler d'*AR* et de *VR* du turfu
à 19h00
pas de jeuxvidéo VR, ça m'étonnerait bcp, mais bon

https://www.f8.com/watch.html

----------


## Graine

Je vais prendre Skyrim VR ,J'hésitais car j'ai déja fini le jeu mais je vois sauf erreur de ma part que tous les DLC sont inclus.
Je suppose que la sauvegarde de la version classique n'est pas compatible?

----------


## Graine

Je me réponds : https://uploadvr.com/transfer-saves-...ecial-edition/

----------


## MetalDestroyer

C'est que du bon pour Beat Saber. Pour un Early Access, le jeu a pas mal de contenu.
Environ une dizaine de musiques avec chacune 4 niveaux de difficulté. 
3 modes de jeux :
* arcade (2 sabres)
* l'absence de flêches pour briser les cubes (une sorte de mode libre) mais toujours à 2 sabres
* 1 sabre uniquement en difficulté expert 

sinon je trouve certaines tracks moins travaillé en normal. Le mode à 1 sabre est mega dur.
Bref, en 30 min de jeu, j'ai de la sueur partout.

----------


## 564.3

*Beat Saber*

Je viens de me faire une session de 30min, et ça correspond bien aux attentes.

J'ai essayé en normal mais c'est un peu bidon, en hard mon but est de faire un perfect avec pas mal de dynamisme pour le score, et en extrême ça serait déjà d'arriver au bout... c'est bien y a de la marge de progression  :Sweat: 
Je me suis fait les 5 premiers morceaux pour l'instant, et ils sont bien sympa avec des patterns suffisamment différents.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai encore mon bon de 13€ sur le store oculus, mais je pense que le jeu va a terme bénéficier du steam workshop, du coup, je ne sais pas où le prendre...

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai encore mon bon de 13€ sur le store oculus, mais je pense que le jeu va a terme bénéficier du steam workshop, du coup, je ne sais pas où le prendre...


Tu peux ptet garder les 13€ pour une exclus Oculus. Je ne sais pas quand ça périme, mais ils prévoient quand même toujours de sortir des gros titres.
Enfin, ça m'étonnerait aussi que Beat Saber utilise le workshop de Steam. Il est prévu pour PSVR notamment, vaut mieux qu'ils utilisent une plateforme indépendante.

----------


## ExPanda

Bon ben la même, Beat Saber déboîte.

Le mode facile ne sert à rien, le normal est trop facile la plupart du temps à part quelques feintes, et à partir d'au-dessus ça devient plus technique d'un coup... Exactement mon ressenti sur les Guitar Hero en fait  ::P: 
J'ai testé toutes les chansons vite fait, toutes sont pas au niveau de ce qu'on avait eu en teaser mais pas de déception non plus, ça va le faire !

----------


## lousticos

Heureusement que je me suis fais rembourser audioshield au final ! Beat saber est tellement mieux !!!!!
Bon par contre je suis vite passé en mode hard, le mode expert j'ai essayé une musique j'ai vite abandonné  ::P:  On se sent tellement badass quand on y joue !
par contre je me tape de vieux retour steam parce que mon doigt à la maladresse d'appuyer sur le bouton menu du touch gauche...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon ben plussun pour *Beat Saber*, ca pulse comme il faut, les musiques sont vraiment assez énormes, c'est précis, c'est chiadé, on se met à danser en rythme alors qu'on n'en a pas besoin. Très bon début de mois de Mai

----------


## Rodwin

Tout a été dit sur Beat Saber, c'est bon, mangez-en.

----------


## ExPanda

> On se sent tellement badass quand on y joue !


Ouais, "on se sent". Parce que vue de l'extérieur, on doit bien avoir l'air con !  ::P: 

Sinon petite question sur le scoring dans ce jeu, comment faire le max de points en coupant les blocs ? Ça tient compte de la précision (si on tape bien au milieu) ? De la force ? Uniquement du rythme ?
Parce que même en faisant un perfect, quand on voit les high scores...  ::O: 

Ah et j'ai eu un ou deux loupés de détection aussi. Pas plus que ça en une bonne heure de jeu donc c'est pas chiant, mais c'est dommage quand ça fait faire la seule erreur du morceau. Ptet du à la détection du WMR, pourtant les mains sortent pas du champ de vision.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ouais, "on se sent". Parce que vue de l'extérieur, on doit bien avoir l'air con ! 
> 
> Sinon petite question sur le scoring dans ce jeu, comment faire le max de points en coupant les blocs ? Ça tient compte de la précision (si on tape bien au milieu) ? De la force ? Uniquement du rythme ?
> Parce que même en faisant un perfect, quand on voit les high scores... 
> 
> Ah et j'ai eu un ou deux loupés de détection aussi. Pas plus que ça en une bonne heure de jeu donc c'est pas chiant, mais c'est dommage quand ça fait faire la seule erreur du morceau. Ptet du à la détection du WMR, pourtant les mains sortent pas du champ de vision.


J'allais poser la même question, j'ai fait un perfect sur 100$bills (bon, après, vu que j'ai du regardé une bonne 50aine de fois la vidéo sur Youtube ca aide) en Hard, et je suis trèèèès loin des highscore.

Des soucis d'ergonomie dans le jeu (je n'ai pas trouvé comment revenir au menu principal, ou sortir du jeu proprement), mais ca fait tellllement le taf putain. C'est à se demander comment personne n'en as eu l'idée avant.

----------


## lousticos

> Ouais, "on se sent". Parce que vue de l'extérieur, on doit bien avoir l'air con !


Faut pas réfléchir à ce genre de choses  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Faut pas réfléchir à ce genre de choses


Parce que tu crois qu'on avait l'air plus malin quand on jouait avec nos guitares en plastoc a 80 balles? ou sur nos tapis DDR importés à prix d'or du Japon?  ::trollface::

----------


## Erokh

Pendant que tout le monde sue sur Beat sabre, je suis toujours sur sairento, moi.

Je commence à maîtriser un peu plus le gameplay de base, du coup les bonshommes en bleu me font moins peur.

J'ai cogné 3 fois mon contrôleur gauche dans le mur, et une fois le droit dans le portique à linge. J'ai lâché 6 ou 7 fois mon Épée par erreur en appuyant sur le bouton du majeur dans le feu de l'action. Donner des coups de l'âme avec un flingue marche beaucoup moins bien, je peux vous l'assurer. J'ai aussi encore une fois viré le capuchon des piles sans faire exprès sur mon contrôleur droit. Ça fait la deuxième fois que ça m'arrive, c'est un peu chiant, et un peu bizarre aussi.

Aux trois-quarts d'une mission, les piles de mon contrôleur droit sont tombées en rade. J'ai donc dû finir le truc en mode manchot. Un peu relou de se faire embêter par des petits soucis techniques, comme ça.

----------


## DrGurdil

Le concept de Beat Sabre me tente bien mais après avoir écouté la B.O. je suis pas sûr d'apprécier  :tired:

----------


## ExPanda

Ouais faut pas être allergique à l'électro/dubstep...
Pour ça les playlist des jeux à la Guitar Hero me convenaient mieux. Faut juste voir si la musique te rebute vraiment trop ou pas, si t'es juste pas fan mais que ça passe, une fois dans le jeu tu finis par être à fond quand même.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Que tu sois allergique ou pas, je trouve les morceaux assez universels, ils se marient très bien avec le gameplay (un truc avec trop d'instruments n'aurait pas eu de sens)

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*BEAT SABER* façon double sabre laser, ça marche aussi !!!  :WTF: 

https://player.twitch.tv/?autoplay=f...deo=v256835793

----------


## ExPanda

Roh le furieux.  ::O: 

Je suis impressionné par la quantité de trucs qu'on trouve sur Beat Saber à peine le jeu sorti (En early access en plus). Hier soir à peine quelques parties faites on avait dans le Hub Steam des vidéos de présentation, des "mon fils joue à Beat Saber", des reports de bugs, screenshots de scores...
Calmez-vous les gens, et attendez peut-être quelques jours pour inonder Youtube de vidéos de records.  ::O:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Tiens pour le scoring, lorsque vous tapez les cubles, il y a un nombre qui apparait en dessous, j'ai l'impression que le jeu calcule la force de l'impact. Du coup pour faire du high score, il faut vraiment "frapper"comme un goret dans le vide.

----------


## 564.3

> Tiens pour le scoring, lorsque vous tapez les cubles, il y a un nombre qui apparait en dessous, j'ai l'impression que le jeu calcule la force de l'impact. Du coup pour faire du high score, il faut vraiment "frapper"comme un goret dans le vide.


Ouaip, je n'ai pas fait de tests précis mais vaut mieux miser sur la vitesse et l'amplitude.

C'est assez classique et recommandé pour mesurer la "force":
- avec la vitesse d'impact seule, des coups de poignets (rotation) suffiraient
- avec l'amplitude du déplacement de controleur seule, faire des grand mouvements mous suffiraient (faut quand même taper les cibles). Il doit aussi y avoir des heuristiques de continuité du mouvement, notamment (si on fait un grand mouvement et hésite avant de reprendre, seule la reprise compte).

Par défaut j'ai tendance à faire des grands mouvements rapides, et accélérer éventuellement sur la fin avec le poignet.
Quand ça fait plus de 100 points, je suppose que c'est correct. Potentiellement, la forme et la longueur de la trainée visuelle des sabres peut servir de repère, ça doit permettre de vérifier comment c'est traité (arrêt sur image au moment de l'impact).

J'avais vu une interview où les devs avaient fait des tests en utilisant la précision, mais les joueurs devenaient très statiques/attentifs et c'était moins plaisant.
Là ça pousse à être dynamique, mais faut faire graffe à pas se niquer des articulations ou taper dans un truc  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Et ben il faut vraiment taper comme une brute.  ::O: 

Je viens de faire un perfect sur Legend en hard, en tapant comme un sourd (tant que faire se pouvait, j'étais vraiment proche des murs et du bureau  ::ninja::  ), au classement j'ai atterri... 115e
Et ben, y'a du boulot.


Par contre les contrôleurs WMR sont pas tops pour ce jeu, ils glissent un peu quand on y va fort et qu'on a un peu transpiré, et j'ai ouvert deux fois le compartiment à piles sans le vouloir.  :Red: 
Et j'ai éclaté la manette (et ma main) contre le bureau aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## lousticos

Le contrôleur sur le bureau je connais  ::P:  j'ai l'impression que je me nique les articulations en donnant mes coups secs ^^'
je pense qu'il faut plus essayer un truc fluide et continu

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Beat Saber,* cette  catharsis !!! En pleine période assez stressante, lancer ce jeu, et cogner sur des caisses en rythme, ca fait vraiment mais VRAIMENT du bien putain. Je m'isole un peu, la musique bien forte, et je cogne.
J'ai testé le mode "une main", qui est vraiment class, et vu comment je me fais défoncer dessus, je me dis qu'il y a une bonne marge de progression. En espérant qu'ils incluent le mode "Darth Maul" sans avoir a plugger les deux contrôleurs ensemble (un seul contrôleur suffit largement)

Je me rends compte avec ce jeu que les Touch sont finalement plutôt petits, et que je dois les serrer très fort en jouant.

----------


## ExPanda

La même, jouer à ce jeu fait vraiment du bien (et ça fait faire du sport  ::ninja::  ).
J'ai fini ma session d'hier trempé, couché par terre, et mort de rire.

Là je cherche des "coques" ou des grips pour les manettes WMR...

----------


## lousticos

perfect réussi sur le 7éme morceau en 3 essais, je me classe 24éme !

EDIT : je précise que j'ai franchis le pas de jouer en survet de sport  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

:Clap:

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

c'est la semaine du Fitness en *VR*  ::blink:: 

*BOX*_VR_ sera jouable gratuitement sur le *store Oculus* 
dès ce soir *19h00* et durant *tout le weekend* !

----------


## lousticos

7éme sur "turn me on" en mode sans flèches !!!

----------


## Graine

Bon j étais pas super chaud pour ce type de jeu.
Mais vu vos retours je crois que je vais craquer.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai fini quelques morceaux en hard avec le rang SS. À priori faut faire un perfect avec une bonne qualité de la frappe. Pas encore trop sur des critères, mais vaut mieux faire des grands mouvements rapides et souples.

Le dernier morceau est bien balaise. Il y a une technique à prendre avec le bras droit pour réussir à enchainer correctement une séquence rythmique qui se répète. Ensuite c'est quasi automatique, mais je fais quand même des erreurs à divers moments.

J'ai déjà sorti le ventilo, cet été ça va être compliqué...  :Sweat:

----------


## DrGurdil

> J'ai fini avec le rang SS.


 :tired:

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Bon j étais pas super chaud pour ce type de jeu.
> Mais vu vos retours je crois que je vais craquer.


Pareil. Allergique aux Guitar Héros, je voyais pas l'intérêt. Puis j'ai faibli et testé :Mask:  :Vibre: 

C'est défoulatoire, jubilatoire, et touchdansl'armoire...

----------


## Alcor

Pour Beat Saber, 

Je crois avoir vu sur reddit que pour faire de meilleurs points, la qualité de la coupe des coupes influait également. Si la coupe est bien au centre du cube tu peux aller jusque 110 points au lieu de 100.
Je n'ai pas vérifier mais 10 points en plus par cubes en multiplicateur x8 ça peut bien faire monter le score aussi.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour Beat Saber, 
> 
> Je crois avoir vu sur reddit que pour faire de meilleurs points, la qualité de la coupe des coupes influait également. Si la coupe est bien au centre du cube tu peux aller jusque 110 points au lieu de 100.
> Je n'ai pas vérifier mais 10 points en plus par cubes en multiplicateur x8 ça peut bien faire monter le score aussi.


Ok, j'avais remarqué que ça plafonnait à 110 mais je n'avais fait le rapport avec la précision. Donc ils en ont quand même mis un peu.
Le dev principal a posté sur Twitter qu'il expliquerait comment ça marche (niveau de détail à voir) https://twitter.com/Split82/status/991970820841988096

Enfin ça m'intéresse surtout par curiosité, pour l'instant je fini d'avoir le rang _SS_  ::ninja::  partout en hard, puis je passe à expert.

Sinon je ne sais pas si on peut créer des comptes locaux pour faire du simple sabre avec compétition entre son bras gauche et son bras droit  ::): 
Peut-être en mode "party", si les scores sont conservés ça serait l'idéal.

----------


## ExPanda

Pas encore essayé le mode Party, mais j'envisage de faire une session avec des potes prochainement. Quelqu'un a déjà testé ?


J'ai quand même régulièrement des petits loupés de détection. Rien de bien méchant en global mais un seul loupé sur un morceau et ça te foire le highscore  ::sad:: 
Des fois je vois le sabre pas du tout où il devrait être mais quand je tape il est bien comme il faut, c'est bizarre.

Je sais pas si c'est "normal", si j'ai pas de bol ou que j'ai déjà commencé à casser mes manettes (j'en avais déjà une où une des leds ne s'allumait pas, je sais pas si ça joue).





> 


C'est un rang caché, il faut faire un perfect avec le bras droit tendu en continu, c'est chaud.  ::ninja::

----------


## Graine

C'est vrai que Beat Saber ça doit être sympa avec des potes.
Me reste juste à en trouver.

----------


## ExPanda

Par contre v'là l'essuyage de casque quand on va le faire tourner.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Beat saber caracole dans le top 3 des jeux les mieux notés de tous les temps sur Steam. Franchement impressionnant (et je suis super content pour le créateur du jeu)

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

et tjr sur la première page des meilleurs ventes *Steam*, c'est beau pour un jeu *VR*  :Cigare: 

https://store.steampowered.com/searc...obaltopsellers

----------


## Graine

Le truc chaud c'est les murs je fais pas trop confiance a mes capteur.Et j'ai peur de me prendre un truc dans la gueule à chaque fois.
Puis mon salon est pas très grand non plus.

----------


## lousticos

> Le truc chaud c'est les murs je fais pas trop confiance a mes capteur.Et j'ai peur de me prendre un truc dans la gueule à chaque fois.
> Puis mon salon est pas très grand non plus.


honnêtement tu verrais mon setup vr, tu ne t’inquiéterais pas autant ^^

(je précise que je suis dans un studio de 20 m carré)

----------


## Elglon

Après avoir été ultra hypé par Beat Saber, je suis un peu déçu : je confirme que le scoring de Beat Sabert est complètement lié à la force de frappe. 

Je stagnais en dessous de mon frère en hard, impossible de dépasser ces scores. Même en me concentrant chaque cube rapportait entre 50 et 70, et meme avec un perfect, je ne pouvais pas battre mon frere, pourtant je faisais de gracieux moulinets de poignet, habitude de batteur, précis en timing et en coupe. C’était hyper frustrant.

Puis en lisant ce post, je me suis mis à taper comme un boeuf, les bras rigides, et j'ai battu quasiment tout ses scores au premier try avec plein de miss. 

J'en déduis que le jeu récompense plus la force brute que la précision et la finesse, c'est un peu décevant. en plus d’être ultra risqué, avec un mome dans les parages, le câble de l'oculus trop court, les meubles etc...

edit : si vous pouvez m'ajouter sur steam pour comparer les scores : Elglon

----------


## 564.3

> Je stagnais en dessous de mon frère en hard, impossible de dépasser ces scores. Même en me concentrant chaque cube rapportait entre 50 et 70, et meme avec un perfect, je ne pouvais pas battre mon frere, pourtant je faisais de gracieux moulinets de poignet, habitude de batteur, précis en timing et en coupe. C’était hyper frustrant.


Ouaip, t'as une technique qui maximiserait le scoring dans SoundBoxing par exemple, où vaut mieux être agile du poignet. Faut quand même bouger pas mal pour choper les bulles, mais avec un petit coup de poignet sur la fin pour la vitesse d'impact. Il y a pas mal de gens qui font des patterns de batterie assez basiques (ça a tendance à me saouler, mais bon).

Dans Beat Saber je n'ai pas spécialement l'impression de taper fort, mais c'est plus le coude/épaule/tronc qui doit être agile parce que le controleur doit bouger vite et sur une grande distance. Les rotations de poignet et petits mouvements n'ont pas autant d'effet, même très rapides.
Enfin c'est comme ça que j'ai tendance à jouer, même quand ce n'est pas la méthode optimale pour maximiser le score, donc ça me va  ::):

----------


## Graine

Certains d'entre vous ont testé Arizona Sunshine?

----------


## 564.3

> Certains d'entre vous ont testé Arizona Sunshine?


Je l'avais acheté en solde et j'ai bien aimé la campagne (surtout pour l'environnement atypique), mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi il est toujours dans le top des jeux les plus joués...
Peut-être qu'il est utilisé dans pas mal de salles d'arcade.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je l'avais acheté en solde et j'ai bien aimé la campagne (surtout pour l'environnement atypique), mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi il est toujours dans le top des jeux les plus joués...
> Peut-être qu'il est utilisé dans pas mal de salles d'arcade.


Oui, il est assez sympa, mais il est sorti pile au bon moment (avec Raw data) Résultat, il se tape de super notes, alors que depuis, il y a bien bien mieux en terme de gameplay et d'ambiance.

A voir en grosse promo.

----------


## 564.3

> Oui, il est assez sympa, mais il est sorti pile au bon moment (avec Raw data) Résultat, il se tape de super notes, alors que depuis, il y a bien bien mieux en terme de gameplay et d'ambiance.
> 
> A voir en grosse promo.


Ça dépend ce qu'on cherche, disons qu'en shooter _avec_ une campagne scénarisée pas trop mal et qui fait voir du pays, je ne vois pas mieux pour l'instant.
Mais ouais, Il y a de meilleurs shooters et de meilleurs jeux d'aventure, et 40€ c'est clairement trop pour seulement la campagne. À 20€ ça me semble bien. C'est plié en 3-4h je crois, j'y ai joué 6h au total avec un peu de mode horde.
Faudra voir ce que donne le DLC aussi: 2.5€ avec une préquelle à la campagne, même c'est fini en 30min ça me va.

----------


## Graine

Oui je crois que je vais attendre les promos pour acheter des gros jeux VR.
J'ai testé Skyrim mais je vais attendre de prochaines soldes pour craquer.
Puis j'ai de quoi faire deja...

----------


## Elglon

ah la vache, tu m'as démoralisé avec tes scores 564.3  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

> ah la vache, tu m'as démoralisé avec tes scores 564.3


Faut dire que je joue à pas mal de jeux du genre en VR, et leur système de scoring correspond à mon style... ça aide à bien démarrer.
Sur le long terme c'est probable que je ne progresse pas/peu, par contre. C'est plus intéressant d'avoir une bonne progression potentielle.

----------


## nodulle

Vu l'engouement sur Beat Saber, je viens de me le prendre. Mais par la galaxie ! Faudrait pas un certificat médical pour y jouer !  ::o: 
Je n'ai pas l'habitude de faire du sport et je le sens passer. Heureusement que les chansons font moins de 3 min...

----------


## Seiei

bon j'ai craqué ^^ me suis acheté un oculus, et j'ai direct prit Beat Saber (terrible  ::P: )

J'ai testé Elite Dangerous, pas aussi joli qu'en normal, mais pas mal tout de même, doit juste mieux configurer mes touches sur le hotas parce que le clavier est plus trop accessible.
Pour Project Cars, bien fendard
Subnautica... j'ai galéré par contre. C'est super joli, mais alors pour les controles... j'utilise souris clavier, mais je vois pas l'icone de la souris donc je ne sais pas trop comment naviger dans mon pad.

J'ai aussi essayé qqs démos techniques. Bien content ^^

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai testé Elite Dangerous, pas aussi joli qu'en normal, mais pas mal tout de même, doit juste mieux configurer mes touches sur le hotas parce que le clavier est plus trop accessible.


Autre chose à considérer, utiliser Voice Attack ou le truc par défaut de Windows pour lancer des commandes vocales. Je n'ai pas testé, mais il y en a beaucoup qui trouvent ça pratique. Faudra que je m'y remette à l'occase, j'y pense de temps en temps mais j'ai trop d'autres choses à faire.




> Subnautica... j'ai galéré par contre. C'est super joli, mais alors pour les controles... j'utilise souris clavier, mais je vois pas l'icone de la souris donc je ne sais pas trop comment naviger dans mon pad.


Subnautica c'est le portage en VR le moins bien foutu... J'y jouais plutôt au gamepad, mais il y avait aussi des problèmes. J'ai laché l'affaire et fini le jeu sur desktop.
Il y a eu plusieurs patchs depuis, mais pas grand chose concernant la VR. Les bugs et problèmes d'ergonomie de la version normale sont gênants en VR aussi, donc ça améliore les choses de toute façon.

----------


## Erokh

J'ai testé rapidement project CARS et iRacing hier soir en VR avec volant.

Premier constat: le combo hub USB3.0 (pour le volant+pédalier+shifter) + la prise USB3.0 en façade( qui est en fait une rallonge qui mène à un port USB3.0 à l'arrière du PC) branché sur la même carte USB3.0 que le HMD, bein les jeux ils aiment pas. En gros, j'ai l'impression que la carte a du mal à envoyer suffisament de données au volant à cause de la présence du HMD... résultat: jeu qui ramouille et volant qui réagit 1 fois tous les 36 du mois. Bref, injouable.

Après avoir changé de port USB à mes périph, ça se passe tout de suite mieux. Beaucoup mieux, même. Aucun souci sur iRacing, où il détecte un openVR et gère tout en conséquence. Au niveau échelle et réalisme, on est pile-poile. Le pilote se trouve peut-être un peu bas par rapport à la normale, mais c'est tout. J'ai testé la MX-5, que je possède dans la vraie vie, donc je pense être pas trop mal placé pour en parler  :;): . Sur PCars, j'ai par contre trouvé tout plus fastidieux: la navigation dans les menus à base de "regarde 5 secondes sur ton bouton pour qu'il réagisse" est juste ignoble, les chargements sont plus longs, et l'échelle m'a semblé un peu foireuse, avec un point de vue trop reculé et une échelle trop grande (la voiture parait un peu trop petite). Faudra que je reteste, pour confirmer: à mon avis y'a des réglages à faire pour améliorer les choses.

M'enfin niveau expérience, on est très loin de l'expérience sur écran: tout devient beaucoup plus naturel, à tel point que je m'attendais à ce que le pilote virtuel bouge le bras en même temps que moi quand je me suis gratté le nez  :^_^:

----------


## Graine

Oui par contre on a beau me dire que PC2 est bcp mieux pour la VR.Ben je vois pas de gap Abyssal avec le 1.

----------


## Erokh

De ce que j'ai compris ce serait au niveau de l'optimisation et de la stabilité du framerate que ça jouerait ? J'ai jamais touché au 2 et j'attendais de tester un peu plus mes simu que j'ai déjà avant de le prendre. Vu comment tourne iracing avec un hmd, pCars2 ne sera pas une priorité, je pense.

----------


## Seiei

j'ai PC premier du nom.

iRacing est vraiment mieux ? J'ai un Logitech G90 avec pedalier et boite de vitesse, mais j'ai pas encore comboté les 2 ^^

Euro truck simulator, fonctionne avec la VR ? XD

----------


## Graine

Oui ETS ca marche super bien faut activer la derniere beta oculus/rift dans Steam(la v1.40)
Et lancer avec la commande  -openvr
Et aussi lancer en 64bits

----------


## lordpatou

> J'ai testé rapidement project CARS et iRacing hier soir en VR avec volant.
> 
> Premier constat: le combo hub USB3.0 (pour le volant+pédalier+shifter) + la prise USB3.0 en façade( qui est en fait une rallonge qui mène à un port USB3.0 à l'arrière du PC) branché sur la même carte USB3.0 que le HMD, bein les jeux ils aiment pas. En gros, j'ai l'impression que la carte a du mal à envoyer suffisament de données au volant à cause de la présence du HMD... résultat: jeu qui ramouille et volant qui réagit 1 fois tous les 36 du mois...à tel point que je m'attendais à ce que le pilote virtuel bouge le bras en même temps que moi quand je me suis gratté le nez


Je me suis surpris une fois a essayé de lore l'heure sur ma montre en jouant avec assetto corsa en VR ::w00t:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> j'ai PC premier du nom.
> 
> iRacing est vraiment mieux ? J'ai un Logitech G90 avec pedalier et boite de vitesse, mais j'ai pas encore comboté les 2 ^^
> 
> Euro truck simulator, fonctionne avec la VR ? XD


IRacing c'est surtout très différent, c'est online only, abonnement mensuel et le contenue (voiture circuit ) est payant, environ 10 euros pièce. Bref c'est super mais c'est un investissement.

----------


## Erokh

> j'ai PC premier du nom.
> 
> iRacing est vraiment mieux ?


C'est surtout très différent. Les 2 ont leurs points forts et faibles, j'ai envie de dire.
Iracing à une grosse communauté, existe depuis longtemps et son système de rating assure un comportement des participants plus correct que la moyenne. 
pCars permet de jouer solo, a des voitures "de tous les jours" et des routes, et pas d'abo. À côté de ça, le online hors canards doit être du même niveau que les autres simu. Et côté graphismes c'est différent aussi: perso je préfère le côté plus eye-candy de pCars, mais je sais que d'autres préfèrent iracing pour sa touche plus sobre.

Au niveau spécifique de la VR, iRacing semble mieux faire le job "out of the box", mais j'ai encore trop peu testé des 2 côtés pour pouvoir donner un avis définitif. En tout cas dans les 2 simu on a un souci quand on ne conduit pas:
- sur iracing il faut faire un coup de "Windows+y"  pour pouvoir bouger la souris (et faut avoir sa souris pas trop loin)
- sur pCars, le système de "je vise avec le casque" peut venir gêner la navigation à la croix directionnelle, et l'utilisation de la souris est impossible

----------


## lordpatou

Chez moi pas besoin de win + y , j'ai le curseur de la souris direct dans les menus.

----------


## Seiei

Me laisserait bien tenter par Iracing a l'occase, quand j'aurais configuré mon logitech + mon VR.

Ca se tente, de prendre 1 mois d'abo pour tester ? ou c'est pas assez intéressant sans une série de contenu supplémentaire ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

N'oubliez pas d'aller faire de la pub pour la VR sur le topic des simulateurs automobiles hein  ::trollface::

----------


## lordpatou

> Me laisserait bien tenter par Iracing a l'occase, quand j'aurais configuré mon logitech + mon VR.
> 
> Ca se tente, de prendre 1 mois d'abo pour tester ? ou c'est pas assez intéressant sans une série de contenu supplémentaire ?


Il y a plein de promo pour peu cher genre 3mois à 5 dollars pour tester. Le contenu de base te permet de bien aprehender le truc. Tu vera si ça  te plais ou pas. C'est après  que la facture peu se saler si tu accroche.
Je te conseil le topic dédié si ru est tenté.

----------


## Nibher

Juste avant de craquer pour iracing, y'a assetto corsa competizione qui devrait offrir le même principe pour les courses en ligne et devrait débarquer en EA d'ici 4 ou 5 mois.
M'enfin iracing c'est bien  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Voilà comment fonctionne le système de scoring de Beat Saber

----------


## lordpatou

> Juste avant de craquer pour iracing, y'a assetto corsa competizione qui devrait offrir le même principe pour les courses en ligne et devrait débarquer en EA d'ici 4 ou 5 mois.
> M'enfin iracing c'est bien


Il y aura du ranking. Par contre rien de certain concernant le système de server ,dédier avec course aux heures ou quelque chose de plus ouvert comme l'est assetto corsa actuellement.
Je penche pour la deuxième solution.

----------


## Nibher

On n'est sûr de rien évidemment mais je parierai quand même vachement beaucoup sur un système à la iracing/gtsport/ses.

----------


## Sellig

> Oui par contre on a beau me dire que PC2 est bcp mieux pour la VR.Ben je vois pas de gap Abyssal avec le 1.


Pourtant la différence entre les deux est juste énorme.

----------


## 564.3

> Voilà comment fonctionne le système de scoring de Beat Saber


Résumé des critères: rotation de 90° avant l'impact (70 points), 60° après l'impact (30 points), précision de la découpe (10 points)

Je suis un peu déçu, j'espérais quelque chose de plus poussé... Enfin il ne précise pas comment il considère qu'un mouvement démarre ou s'arrête, juste que la trajectoire est tolérante.
- L'amplitude générale ne sert que parce que les cibles sont réparties, et que c'est compliqué de faire tourner le controleur de 150° en un coup de poignet
- La vitesse ne sert qu'à choper les cibles à temps, pas besoin d'un impact "violent". Il y a une vitesse minimale pour considérer que c'est encore un coup, mais c'est assez lent selon un autre commentaire du dev.

Je vais peut-être y aller plus cool, mais pas sur que ça change grand chose dans ma façon de jouer.

Edit: l'editeur de niveaux va bientôt sortir en alpha. Pas de dépôt central dans un premier temps.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'aime bien, ca pousse à faire des mouvements très amples, et donc, à faire travailler les muscles. C'est à se demander pourquoi les jeux qui simulent des combats d'épée ne s'inspirent pas plus de ce modèle.

Sinon, l'éditeur de niveau arrive Vendredi  ::trollface::  avec intégration de sa propre musique  ::trollface:: 

Je vais directement m'atteler à intégrer l'OST de Furi.  :Bave:

----------


## DrGurdil

vais peut-être me le prendre du coup  :tired: 

Il passe quand dans un bundle/promo ? Le dev' a déjà annoncé quelque chose à ce sujet ? augmentation du prix au fil des mises à jour ?

----------


## Seiei

> J'aime bien, ca pousse à faire des mouvements très amples, et donc, à faire travailler les muscles. C'est à se demander pourquoi les jeux qui simulent des combats d'épée ne s'inspirent pas plus de ce modèle.
> 
> Sinon, l'éditeur de niveau arrive Vendredi  avec intégration de sa propre musique 
> 
> Je vais directement m'atteler à intégrer l'OST de Furi.


Mmmhh... tenterais bien un petit truc aussi sur l'OST de Tron ^^

Sinon, Skyrim VR pour l'oculus, faut racheter Skyrim pour y jouer sur PC ?  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

> vais peut-être me le prendre du coup 
> 
> Il passe quand dans un bundle/promo ? Le dev' a déjà annoncé quelque chose à ce sujet ? augmentation du prix au fil des mises à jour ?


Ils comptent éventuellement augmenter le prix quand ils feront un update significatif (notamment du contenu, des nouvelles musiques et niveaux sont en chantier), il n'y a rien de précis. Pour les promos/bundle, c'est trop tôt et le jeu se vend par camions.

L'éditeur de niveau sort un peu à l'arrache parce qu'il y a pas mal de monde qui bricole déjà avec les données du jeu et des éditeurs tiers sont en chantier. Donc les devs se sont dit autant sortir quelque chose d'un peu plus confortable même si ce n'est pas peaufiné. La feature principale sera déjà de pouvoir lancer d'autres niveaux que ceux fournis de base (actuellement il faut les remplacer). Ils ont aussi l'air d'avoir dans l'idée d'un dépôt central pour les niveaux tiers.

Mais à la vitesse où ça va, dans quelques semaines il y aura peut-être des sites hébergeant des niveaux, des launchers, plusieurs éditeurs, des générateurs ou des modules pour automatiser une partie du boulot, etc...

Le problème principal reste la source audio. Dans un premier temps ça sera avec des fichiers locaux, donc ça deviendra rapidement du partage illégal de musique copyrightée (comme le dépôt d'OSU par exemple). Intégrer Youtube comme Audishield et SoundBoxing, ça ne se fera probablement pas rapidement et ça pose d'autres problèmes (il faut afficher les pubs cliquables, notamment).

----------


## DrGurdil

> Pour les promos/bundle, c'est trop tôt et le jeu se vend par camions.


Nan en fait pour l'histoire des bundles c'était pas déjà l'y trouver mais plus savoir s'il va s'y trouver un jour. Genre le dev de Factorio a dit dès le départ que le jeu serait ni en promo ni dans des bundles.

----------


## 564.3

> Nan en fait pour l'histoire des bundles c'était pas déjà l'y trouver mais plus savoir s'il va s'y trouver un jour. Genre le dev de Factorio a dit dès le départ que le jeu serait ni en promo ni dans des bundles.


Ah ouais, H3VR c'est du même genre. Rien vu à ce sujet concernant Beat Saber.
Bon après ils pourraient toujours changer d'avis, ce n'est pas non plus un contrat, et dans plusieurs années ça ferait peut-être sens  ::ninja:: 
Disons qu'un jeu qui se vend bien se trouvera moins probablement en promo/bundle, même sans annonce de ce type.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je me suis mis à American's Truck Simulator, ça fait un moment qu'il trainait. C'est possible d'améliorer le rendu des objets lointains ? L'image est clean sur les 10-20m mais ensuite, c'est tout aliasé.

----------


## Elglon

> Mmmhh... tenterais bien un petit truc aussi sur l'OST de Tron ^^
> 
> Sinon, Skyrim VR pour l'oculus, faut racheter Skyrim pour y jouer sur PC ?


Oui

----------


## Graine

> Je me suis mis à American's Truck Simulator, ça fait un moment qu'il trainait. C'est possible d'améliorer le rendu des objets lointains ? L'image est clean sur les 10-20m mais ensuite, c'est tout aliasé.


Pareil sur ETS2 j'ai tous mis a fond mais ça aliase un max.

----------


## Hereticus

Salut à tous !

Quelqu'un aurait une application "cinéma" à me conseiller ? 
Qui permette de voir le desktop sur grand écran de cette façon je peux y afficher un peu ce que je veux sans me soucier de codecs ou autre.
Et aussi y faire tourner netflix.

Merci d'avance !  ::): .

----------


## Couillu

Bon j'ai installé Beat Saber ce weekend. C'est juste parfait pour jouer entre potes. On a bien joué 2h, c'est la plus grosse session VR qu'on ai faite entre potes. Vraiment très fun, et en plus je suis étonnement pas mauvais. ^^ Pour j'ai zero sens du rythme en temp normal.  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait une application "cinéma" à me conseiller ? 
> Qui permette de voir le desktop sur grand écran de cette façon je peux y afficher un peu ce que je veux sans me soucier de codecs ou autre.
> Et aussi y faire tourner netflix.
> 
> Merci d'avance ! .


Tu as : 
* Big Screen (gratuit)
* Virtual Desktop (payant)

Si tu as un Oculus, il me semble que l'Oculus Dash le fait.

----------


## Hereticus

> Tu as : 
> * Big Screen (gratuit)
> * Virtual Desktop (payant)
> 
> Si tu as un Oculus, il me semble que l'Oculus Dash le fait.


Merci pour la réponse si rapide  ::): . Je testerai big screen ce soir et je vais voir si l'occulus dash le fait effectivement  :;): .

----------


## Erokh

Big screen rame chez moi sur les lectures de vidéo depuis le navigateur. Par contre pas de souci avec vlc.

Faudrait que je retesté, il a peut-être été mis à jour depuis.


Sinon question con: dans dirt rallye (oui, je me ferais tous mes simu en VR), la vue restait fixe quand je bougeais la tête (seule l'orientation était prise en compte, comme sur une vidéo 360). C'est normal ou pas ?

----------


## CptCaverne

Non, c'est pas normal.

----------


## Erokh

Ok. Je tenterai de revoir ça alors. D'ailleurs le fichier m'a paru énorme aussi. M'étonnerait pas que j'aie eu un bug "temporaire" (encore une fois).

----------


## lordpatou

On m'a offert Beat saber , je ne l'ai pas encore essayer mais je vais avoir besoin d'mis pour comparer les scores (et voir combien je suis nul).
Mon pseudo steam : lordpatou

 :;):

----------


## Graine

Tain Hardcore quand même Elite Dangerous.Je suis pas foutu de finir le tuto de combat avancé...

----------


## darkmanticora

Yop, ca fait longtemps que j'etais pas venu car j'avais jamais pris le temps de redemarrer mon vive depuis le déménagement  ::P: 
Et je voulais juste vous faire un retour sur The Wizards qui est sorti d'early acces, ba franchement c'est du bon boulot !
Bien fatiguant pour certains sorts, vu qu'il faut les dessiner avec les contrôleurs mais bien fendard !

Les niveaux sont pas hyper long mais y'a du scoring et des fights de boss  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Et je voulais juste vous faire un retour sur The Wizards qui est sorti d'early acces, ba franchement c'est du bon boulot !


J'ai quelques pertes de frames par moment bien qu'ils aient amélioré les choses (à priori CPU un peu limite), mais c'est plutôt sympa ouais. D'ailleurs faudrait que je continue la campagne à l'occase.

En passant, vous pouvez aussi m'ajouter (564.3) sur Steam pour comparer les scores. En plus de Beat Saber (je compte m'y remettre demain), j'ai pas mal joué à Space Pirate Trainer ou Sprint Vector par exemple.
Sur Dirt Rally, ça serait pour comparer à quelqu'un qui a peur de rayer la carrosserie ou d'user les suspensions, par contre  ::):

----------


## Graine

Certains ont testé : X Rebirth VR Edition ?
Même si ce n'est pas porté sur WMR.
J'ai assez a faire avec Elite Dangerous mais ç'est par curiosité.

https://www.egosoft.com/games/x_rebirth_vr/info_en.php

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Certains ont testé : X Rebirth VR Edition ?
> Même si ce n'est pas porté sur WMR.
> J'ai assez a faire avec Elite Dangerous mais ç'est par curiosité.
> 
> https://www.egosoft.com/games/x_rebirth_vr/info_en.php


Perso, je déconseille X Rebirth VR. La prise en main et le pilotage n'est pas naturel. Les développeurs n'ont pas su exploiter la VR correctement. Du coup, tu te retrouve avec des contrôles bancales et surtout tu te traines les menus du jeu en 2D. Par contre, cette édition VR n'a rien à voir avec la version classique (je parle du contenu).

Si tu cherches de la baston dans l'espace c'est :
* Elite: Dangerous,
* House of the Dying Sun (anciennement Enemy Starfighter)
* Everspace
* EVE: Valkyrie (PvE et PvP) mais pas de missions scénarisées (enfin si mais des très courtes alors)
* Starfighter Inc (je devrais avoir mon accès à la beta d'ici quelques jours)

----------


## Graine

Ok Merci Metal ,Je vais rester sur Elite Dangerous enfin essayer de m'y mettre sèrieusement.

----------


## Shamanix

> Tain Hardcore quand même Elite Dangerous.Je suis pas foutu de finir le tuto de combat avancé...


C'est normal  ::): 

TU peut largement le passer et commencer a jouer tranquilou si tu a fait le reste des tutos.

----------


## Graine

Ah ben merci,je m'acharnais bêtement pour ne rien louper mais content d'apprendre ça.

----------


## lordpatou

Premier moulinets sur beat saber ce soir, c'est franchement plaisant, dès qu'on passe en difficile c'est déjà autre chose. Je n'ose même pas imaginé la difficulté superieur.
Autre constat il'me fait des cables de rallonge ou repenser l'installation  ::sad::

----------


## Rodwin

> Certains ont testé : X Rebirth VR Edition ?
> Même si ce n'est pas porté sur WMR.
> J'ai assez a faire avec Elite Dangerous mais ç'est par curiosité.
> 
> https://www.egosoft.com/games/x_rebirth_vr/info_en.php


Ben moi j'aime bien X-Rebirth VR.
Les contrôles ne sont pas si pourris (tout peut se faire avec les controlleurs du Vive), et l'immersion est très sympa.
Par contre, faut aimer le genre, c'est lent, et long.
Et on peut ajouter la campagne de X-Rebirth non VR pour la mettre dans la version VR. Par contre, le modèle de la greluche a été retiré, ce qui donne des dialogues un peu étranges par moment.

----------


## reneyvane

J'ai acheté le PSMove pour aller avec mon PSVR2, première mauvaise surprise en déballant la boite, c'est la version avec batterie 1350 Mah et pas la "nouvelle" avec 1900 Mah, les VPC ne le précisent jamais sur leurs sites, j'ai essayé Skyrim VR et contrairement au Dualshock ou on avance normalement, là on se téléporte puis on appuie sur une touche pour aligner l'angle de la caméra, je trouve que c'est gavant, pour finir aucune vibration lors des combats et les chocs d'armes/boucliers ?

----------


## DrGurdil

J'ai cédé à la hype et me suis pris Beat Saber.

Résultat :  ::wub:: 

Fini la session en transpirant du masque. Franchement c'est top et effectivement quand tu termines un morceau tu te sens épique (même si vu de l'extérieur tu dois avoir l'air bien con  ::ninja:: )

Déjà battu des scores de Zapp en plus  :Cigare:  (c'est le seul de ma liste de contacts qui l'a  :Emo: )

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi, quelques niveau tiers de Beat Saber (pour l'instant en bricolant, dans quelques jours ça sera plus propre/officiel):
- Imagine Dragons - Believer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XpJbJ9MW_U
- a-ha - Take On Me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-O1_jOWhj8

C'est déjà plutôt du bon boulot je trouve, même si j'ai l'impression que les gens motivés pour faire des niveaux ne vont pas en faire des faciles  ::): 
Bon, de toute façon je suis loin d'être lassé du contenu de base... on verra plus tard.

----------


## ExPanda

::O: 
Effectivement, les niveaux customs, ça risque d'être du sport !
Par contre je sais pas comment ils vont gérer les copyrights. Ça va forcément gueuler quelque part quand les gens vont faire des morceaux connus. A la Double Kick Heroes, où le joueur doit importer lui-même le MP3 ?




> Premier moulinets sur beat saber ce soir, c'est franchement plaisant, dès qu'on passe en difficile c'est déjà autre chose. Je n'ose même pas imaginé la difficulté superieur.
> Autre constat il'me fait des cables de rallonge ou repenser l'installation


Ouais pareil, le bureau était juste pour certains jeux, là ça devient dangereux. Je vais déménager au salon...




> J'ai cédé à la hype et me suis pris Beat Saber.
> 
> Résultat : 
> 
> Fini la session en transpirant du masque. Franchement c'est top et effectivement quand tu termines un morceau tu te sens épique (même si vu de l'extérieur tu dois avoir l'air bien con )
> 
> Déjà battu des scores de Zapp en plus  (c'est le seul de ma liste de contacts qui l'a )


Alors, la musique est supportable quand t'es en jeu ?

----------


## 564.3

> Par contre je sais pas comment ils vont gérer les copyrights. Ça va forcément gueuler quelque part quand les gens vont faire des morceaux connus. A la Double Kick Heroes, où le joueur doit importer lui-même le MP3 ?


Pour la sortie de l'alpha ça sera à base de MP3, et des dépôts tiers du genre ceux d'OSU (beapmap + MP3) vont sans doute se monter sur le principe « _On ne peut pas vérifier tout le contenu uploadé par les utilisateurs, mais si quelqu'un gueule on vire ce qui pose problème_ ».

Dans une version plus avancée, pour centraliser ils utiliseront probablement YouTube pour l'audio. C'est ce qui semble le plus efficace actuellement, sauf s'ils trouvent un meilleur plan que les autres jeux du genre.

Et j'espère que les deux continueront de coexister.

----------


## wiotts

*Beat saber*

Acheté, joué 30 minutes.
Maintenant, période de réflexion pour le refund ou non.

Le jeu est vraiment sympa, mais il manque un mode entrainement où l'on peut jouer les musiques à vitesse ralentie et/ou par portion.

Je m'explique, en hard, le jeu est sympa mais n'offre pas réel challenge ou de courbe d'apprentissage.
En revanche, le dernier niveau de difficulté est très difficile et très bien. On ne voit pas les choses arriver, c'est du (presque) par coeur. En soi, cela ne me dérange pas du tout, la plupart des jeux de rythme demandant un minimum de par coeur dans les niveau de difficulté élevée. Il u a une grande marge de progression , le problème, c'est que l'on a rien pour progresser. En gros tu crèves, et repères les 3 enchaînements où tu as perdu, tu recommences, pour perdre sur les 3 blocs suivants, que tu ne peux même pas apprendre par coeur, tu n'as pas eu le temps de les voir.

A moins d'avoir un support a côté ou de regarder des videos YT, ce qui n'est pas très ludique, impossible de progresser dans ce mode, mode qui pour moi est le grand intérêt du jeu...


_Edit_ : Ha si quand même, la bande son envoie du lour,d alors que ce n'est pas du tout mon type de musique

----------


## ExPanda

Ben tu active le mode où tu peux pas perdre ("no energy" je crois) si tu veux t’entraîner, non ?  ::unsure:: 




> Pour la sortie de l'alpha ça sera à base de MP3, et des dépôts tiers du genre ceux d'OSU (beapmap + MP3) vont sans doute se monter sur le principe « _On ne peut pas vérifier tout le contenu uploadé par les utilisateurs, mais si quelqu'un gueule on vire ce qui pose problème_ ».
> 
> 
> Dans une version plus avancée, pour centraliser ils utiliseront probablement YouTube pour l'audio. C'est ce qui semble le plus efficace actuellement, sauf s'ils trouvent un meilleur plan que les autres jeux du genre.
> 
> 
> Et j'espère que les deux continueront de coexister.


Je suis pas fan du tout du principe d'utiliser Youtube...  ::|: 
Bon ben on verra bien.


Sinon ayé, j'ai remis un coup dans mon bureau.
Et le classement mondial est plutôt déprimant.  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> *Beat saber*
> 
> Acheté, joué 30 minutes.
> Maintenant, période de réflexion pour le refund ou non.
> 
> Le jeu est vraiment sympa, mais il manque un mode entrainement où l'on peut jouer les musiques à vitesse ralentie et/ou par portion.
> 
> Je m'explique, en hard, le jeu est sympa mais n'offre pas réel challenge ou de courbe d'apprentissage.
> En revanche, le dernier niveau de difficulté est très difficile et très bien. On ne voit pas les choses arriver, c'est du (presque) par coeur. En soi, cela ne me dérange pas du tout, la plupart des jeux de rythme demandant un minimum de par coeur dans les niveau de difficulté élevée. Il u a une grande marge de progression , le problème, c'est que l'on a rien pour progresser. En gros tu crèves, et repères les 3 enchaînements où tu as perdu, tu recommences, pour perdre sur les 3 blocs suivants, que tu ne peux même pas apprendre par coeur, tu n'as pas eu le temps de les voir.
> ...


Dans le menu de sélection de track, à ta gauche, tu as une option pour ne pas mourrir. L'option s'intitule "Energy", tu la passes en ON et du coup ton score n'est pas comptabilisé dans le leaderboard.

----------


## wiotts

j'avais vu cette option.
Cela ne résout pas le 




> Le jeu est vraiment sympa, mais il manque un mode entrainement où l'on peut jouer les musiques à vitesse ralentie et/ou par portion.


Je vais quand même lui donner sa chance, le gameplay et la musique font quand même bien le boulot !

----------


## ExPanda

Le jeu n'est pas fini, ça viendra peut-être (ou pas...).
Après c'est un peu dommage de laisser tomber pour ça, le jeu devrait avoir pas mal de trucs en plus bientôt (rien que l'éditeur de niveaux  :Bave:  )


Sinon, j'ai l'impression que le compteur Steam pour SteamVR délire complet.
Steam m'annonce 338h de jeu au total les 15 derniers jours, soit plus de 22h par jour. Ce qui est déjà pas mal, mais en sachant qu'en journée je bosse, que les soirs je fais une partie vite fait avant de rejoindre des potes sur LoL ou Overwatch, et que j'étais pas chez moi les deux derniers week-ends, ça commence à devenir vraiment impressionnant.

Je me suis dit que peut-être que ça compte SteamVR "en double" quand on lance un jeu, mais le total de tous mes jeux VR sur Steam cumulé n'atteint même pas les 10h encore. Le temps sur SteamVR, lui, atteint 391h  ::O:

----------


## graouille

Je fais quelques min de beat saber tous les jours et effectivement , c'est du sport / je suis une larve ....

----------


## darkmanticora

J'ai regardé la vidéo de la page steam, le principe a l'air sympa, par contre moi qui écoute plus du metal / rock etc .... c'est no way ce genre de musique j'aime pas du tout  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai regardé la vidéo de la page steam, le principe a l'air sympa, par contre moi qui écoute plus du metal / rock etc .... c'est no way ce genre de musique j'aime pas du tout


Ah ? J'écoute aussi principalement du métal et ça passe plutôt bien. C'est de l'électro un peu bourrine (ce qui sauve largement les meubles), avec des variantes dans un peu tous les styles. Le truc qui est cool surtout c'est que les beatmaps sont toutes bien foutues.

Edit: Bon, faut quand même dire que j'aime bien les OST d'Hotline Miami, de Furi et ce genre de choses. Et certains styles de la folk/classique aussi. La classification des gouts n'est pas si simple...
Pour info, l'OST complète est sur SoundCloud: https://soundcloud.com/jaroslavbeck J'ai tendance à préférer les morceaux instru et bourrins (Breezer, Lvl Insane, Balearic Pumping) et Country Rounds. Un truc qui est bien dans ces morceaux c'est qu'il y a pas mal de variations.
Sinon t'as plus qu'à attendre les niveaux faits par la communauté. Il y aura probablement du tout et n'importe quoi, faudrait des classifications par style musical, par style de beatmap, et des évaluations. On verra ce que ça donne...

En tous cas ce qui est proposé de base est mieux que la plupart des morceaux populaires sur SoundBoxing. Il y a pas mal de j-pop ou pop en général, et quand je cherche de la musique que j'aime mieux, la beatmap n'est pas terrible (j'espère toujours qu'ils sortent un éditeur desktop, parce que faire les beatmaps avec l'éditeur VR c'est un peu la foire). C'est aussi pour ça que j'ai tendance à plutôt jouer à AudioShield, la beatmap est souvent moyenne (en elite, en dessous il a trop tendance à simplifier des passages à mon gout), mais au moins l'algo fait quelque chose d'assez "cohérent" (bonne répartition) et j'apprécie la musique.

----------


## 564.3

> Je m'explique, en hard, le jeu est sympa mais n'offre pas réel challenge ou de courbe d'apprentissage.
> En revanche, le dernier niveau de difficulté est très difficile et très bien. On ne voit pas les choses arriver, c'est du (presque) par coeur. En soi, cela ne me dérange pas du tout, la plupart des jeux de rythme demandant un minimum de par coeur dans les niveau de difficulté élevée. Il u a une grande marge de progression , le problème, c'est que l'on a rien pour progresser. En gros tu crèves, et repères les 3 enchaînements où tu as perdu, tu recommences, pour perdre sur les 3 blocs suivants, que tu ne peux même pas apprendre par coeur, tu n'as pas eu le temps de les voir.


En hard j'ai essayé d'avoir tous les morceaux en rang SS, et pour l'instant il me manque le dernier pour lequel je suis quand même 5e au classement général... ça ne doit pas être facile à faire. En passant, les rangs n'ont l'air de dépendre que du score, j'ai eu du SS en ratant un bloc.

J'ai commencé à jouer en expert, et effectivement c'est assez probable de perdre au début. La marche entre hard (quasi perfect au premier essai) et expert (game-over en 15s) me semble aussi un peu violente.

Tips:
- Les enchainements rapides se font toujours avec des allers-retours (haut-bas ou gauche-droite) ou des boucles, donc ça n'est pas grave de ne pas tout voir dans les séries serrées de bloc.
- Comme dans tous les jeux du genre, au bout d'un moment on fait surtout gaffe aux "pièges/variations" parce que les routines se font automatiquement. Il y a une sorte de méta-lecture à apprendre. Disons qu'on n'est pas aidé, mais après quelques heures de jeu en hard/expert ça semble "normal".

Les améliorations:
- Une sélection d'un timestamp de départ ou faire une boucle sur une séquence pour s'entrainer ne me semble peut-être pas autant nécessaire parce que les morceaux sont courts (faudra voir quand il y en aura de plus longs), et je suis plutôt du genre à faire le morceau en entier même quand je rate vers le début (ça permet de se relacher ou tester des choses).
- Je ne suis pas sur que le ralenti apporterait grand chose, faut surtout prendre le coup pour les routines de base à la vitesse "normale" et améliorer sa lecture des séquences. Ça serait peut-être quand même cool de pouvoir sélectionner une séquence pour la jouer en boucle avec accélération progressive.

Disons que ça peut être amélioré (et ça le sera sans doute), mais je ne trouve pas ça très gênant pour l'instant.

----------


## nodulle

> J'ai regardé la vidéo de la page steam, le principe a l'air sympa, par contre moi qui écoute plus du metal / rock etc .... c'est no way ce genre de musique j'aime pas du tout


Moi non plus ça n'est pas forcément mon style (plutôt rock) mais au final c'est assez efficace et je me prend au jeu. Et comme dit plus haut l'éditeur de niveau va forcément apporter des style de musique plus large.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*ATOMIC HEART*

un FPS / Aventure à suivre de très près...  :Mellow2: 
puisque une compatibilité VR est annoncée sur *PC VR* et *PSVR* !  ::wub::

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*RED MATTER*

décidément, les histoires dystopique sur l'ancienne Russie est à la mode en ce moment...
la prochaine *exclu Oculus* sort le *24 mai* prochain

----------


## R3dF0x

> *ATOMIC HEART*
> 
> un FPS / Aventure à suivre de très près... 
> puisque une compatibilité VR est annoncée sur *PC VR* et *PSVR* !


J'avais vu, mais rien n'indique que ce sera en VR !?!! T'as plus d'infos svp ...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> *RED MATTER*
> 
> décidément, les histoires dystopique sur l'ancienne Russie est à la mode en ce moment...
> la prochaine *exclu Oculus* sort le *24 mai* prochain


Je trouve ça con que le joueur n'utilise pas ces vrai main virtuel. Au lieu de ça, on a une réplique du Touch en mode Multi-tools. Au pire, quitte à remplacer l'avatar du joueur par un robot ou de remplacer un des bras du joueur par un bras bionique.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> *Beat saber*
> 
> Acheté, joué 30 minutes.
> Maintenant, période de réflexion pour le refund ou non.
> 
> Le jeu est vraiment sympa, mais il manque un mode entrainement où l'on peut jouer les musiques à vitesse ralentie et/ou par portion.
> 
> Je m'explique, en hard, le jeu est sympa mais n'offre pas réel challenge ou de courbe d'apprentissage.
> En revanche, le dernier niveau de difficulté est très difficile et très bien. On ne voit pas les choses arriver, c'est du (presque) par coeur. En soi, cela ne me dérange pas du tout, la plupart des jeux de rythme demandant un minimum de par coeur dans les niveau de difficulté élevée. Il u a une grande marge de progression , le problème, c'est que l'on a rien pour progresser. En gros tu crèves, et repères les 3 enchaînements où tu as perdu, tu recommences, pour perdre sur les 3 blocs suivants, que tu ne peux même pas apprendre par coeur, tu n'as pas eu le temps de les voir.
> ...


Pour le mode Hard, c'est facile de finir les chansons du premier coup, c'est déjà autre chose de faire de gros scores dessus, à base de mouvements amples et précis. (et fatigants :D)

----------


## lousticos

> *RED MATTER*
> 
> décidément, les histoires dystopique sur l'ancienne Russie est à la mode en ce moment...
> la prochaine *exclu Oculus* sort le *24 mai* prochain


Le jeu a l'air grave beau !!

----------


## 564.3

> Pour la sortie de l'alpha ça sera à base de MP3, et des dépôts tiers du genre ceux d'OSU (beapmap + MP3) vont sans doute se monter sur le principe « _On ne peut pas vérifier tout le contenu uploadé par les utilisateurs, mais si quelqu'un gueule on vire ce qui pose problème_ ».


Bon bah il y en a déjà un sur https://beatsaver.com/
Pour rappel, l'éditeur de niveaux et la méthode de chargement officielle devrait sortir dans les jours qui viennent, pas la peine de se précipiter sur les workarounds.
Et à voir comment ça évolue niveau contenu et si on peut s'y retrouver (éviter tous les morceaux de jeux de rythme japonais, notamment). Enfin comme sur SoundBoxing, je testerais sans doute un peu tout et n'importe quoi au moins pour voir les idées de pattern.

----------


## Sorkar

> Le jeu a l'air grave beau !!


Ce qu'on vois c'est l'image a l’écran hein, pas celle dans le casque  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

> Pour le mode Hard, c'est facile de finir les chansons du premier coup, c'est déjà autre chose de faire de gros scores dessus, à base de mouvements amples et précis. (et fatigants :D)


Ouais mais on peut aimer le "défi" de finir un morceau sans être à fond de scoring.
Refaire encore et toujours les mêmes chansons qu'on fait en perfect avec un S à la fin, juste pour taper plus fort ça m'intéresse moyen. Surtout quand je vois les highscores que je n'atteindrai jamais. Je préfère faire les morceaux en hard pour "me défouler" et tant mieux si je bats mon meilleur score à mesure, mais ça s'arrêtera là. Pour ça c'est dommage que le gap entre hard et expert soit si gros, il manque clairement un niveau de difficulté pour moi.

Ça m'empêche pas de m'amuser comme un taré dessus.
J'ai tenté le mode sans direction, je pensais que c'était les mêmes niveaux qu'en mode normal, donc plus facile... Et ben non  :Splash:

----------


## DrGurdil

C'est clair les différents modes de jeux ont chacun leurs spécificités et c'est super sympa.

Le mode 1 sabre est super chaud (dans les deux sens du terme) par contre   :Sweat:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ouais mais on peut aimer le "défi" de finir un morceau sans être à fond de scoring.
> Refaire encore et toujours les mêmes chansons qu'on fait en perfect avec un S à la fin, juste pour taper plus fort ça m'intéresse moyen. Surtout quand je vois les highscores que je n'atteindrai jamais. Je préfère faire les morceaux en hard pour "me défouler" et tant mieux si je bats mon meilleur score à mesure, mais ça s'arrêtera là. Pour ça c'est dommage que le gap entre hard et expert soit si gros, il manque clairement un niveau de difficulté pour moi.
> 
> Ça m'empêche pas de m'amuser comme un taré dessus.
> J'ai tenté le mode sans direction, je pensais que c'était les mêmes niveaux qu'en mode normal, donc plus facile... Et ben non


Alors ca je suis d'accord, mais là, c'est le soucis de TOUS les rythm game. Si tu n'es pas adepte du scoring, tu vas vite te retrouver à faire les mêmes morceaux en boucle, ou alors à devoir faire du par coeur sur les derniers modes de jeu. Et encore, la VR apporte justement ce petit plus où le score parfait n'est pas simplement atteint en faisant un perfect sur les pattern, mais en devant en plus jouer de manière propre et élégante (et pas bourrine en fait, la puissance du "coup" n'influe pas sur le score, mais uniquement l'amplitude du mouvement)

----------


## ExPanda

Ouaip, c'est pareil pour tous les jeux comme ça, Guitar Hero c'était la même.
Cependant la montée en difficulté était plus progressive, et comme il y avait beaucoup plus de morceaux...

Enfin bon, c'est juste un petit point négatif. Mais même sans aller à fond dans le scoring, il reste de quoi s'amuser un bon moment, et ça sera de mieux en mieux de toute façon.  ::): 


Edit : Pas de doute que le jeu cartonne, mais on a une idée d'à combien d'exemplaires il s'est vendu ?

----------


## Elglon

> Ouaip, c'est pareil pour tous les jeux comme ça, Guitar Hero c'était la même.
> Cependant la montée en difficulté était plus progressive, et comme il y avait beaucoup plus de morceaux...
> 
> Enfin bon, c'est juste un petit point négatif. Mais même sans aller à fond dans le scoring, il reste de quoi s'amuser un bon moment, et ça sera de mieux en mieux de toute façon. 
> 
> 
> Edit : Pas de doute que le jeu cartonne, mais on a une idée d'à combien d'exemplaires il s'est vendu ?


entre 50k et 100k sur steam, d'après steamspy

----------


## DrGurdil

Sachant que SteamSpy n'est plus réellement à jour depus que Valve à changé le paramètre de confidentialité par défaut. Dans les faits c'est sûrement plus.

----------


## Elglon

> Sachant que SteamSpy n'est plus réellement à jour depus que Valve à changé le paramètre de confidentialité par défaut. Dans les faits c'est sûrement plus.


et qu'il est très mis en avant sur l'oculus store.

C'est d'ailleurs dommage que la friendlist soit séparée selon la plateforme de vente

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> et qu'il est très mis en avant sur l'oculus store.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs dommage que la friendlist soit séparée selon la plateforme de vente


C'est même un des premiers jeux qui reste aussi longtemps devant Lone Echo en vente hebdomadaire. Donc oui, je pense qu'il cartonne sa race de chez race (et c'est tellement mérité)


En espérant que Budget Cuts subisse le même sort

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> J'avais vu, mais rien n'indique que ce sera en VR !?!! T'as plus d'infos svp ...


dans le premier _trailer_ datant de l'été dernier on peut voir à la fin les logo *SteamVR* et *PSVR :
*




et sur le fofo du jeu sur *Steam*, ils ont confirmé en février dernier
qu'ils bossent également sur une compatibilité *VR* :

https://steamcommunity.com/app/66858...16432416469736

----------


## ExPanda

> entre 50k et 100k sur steam, d'après steamspy


J'avais vu ça, mais ça reste vague.
On peut estimer qu'il s'est vendu à un peu plus de 100k ?




> et qu'il est très mis en avant sur l'oculus store.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs dommage que la friendlist soit séparée selon la plateforme de vente


Le top mondial est partagé entre les plateformes d'ailleurs ?





> En espérant que Budget Cuts subisse le même sort


J'avais oublié qu'il sortait bientôt !  :Mellow2:

----------


## 564.3

> Le top mondial est partagé entre les plateformes d'ailleurs ?


D'après quelques posts sur /r/oculus, c'est séparé. Mais je n'ai pas vu plus d'info ou l'avis des devs à ce sujet.
En plus sur la page Steam la feature "Steam Leaderboards" est présente. Je suppose qu'il faut que l'utilisateur soit authentifié par Steam.
Dans les forums Steam, certains ont vu que des tricheurs commencent à envoyer des scores impossibles (> nombre de beats x 110). L'envoi n'est pas sécurité.

Pour moi le principe d'avoir des rangs, trophées ou autre à atteindre est plus motivant que le classement, donc je m'en fous pas mal.
Disons que c'est une information et/ou satisfaction en plus, comme parfois vouloir passer un chiffre rond (passer les 100k, puis les 200k à SPT, par exemple).

----------


## DrGurdil

À quand un jeu VR qui osera faire un succès "Wall smasher" qui se débloque lorsqu'un controller subit un arrêt brutal suivi d'une déconnexion immédiate  :Mellow2:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> À quand un jeu VR qui osera faire un succès "Wall smasher" qui se débloque lorsqu'un controller subit un arrêt brutal suivi d'une déconnexion immédiate


Et un succès "Disconnected" ou "Unplug headset". Bah ouais, il m'arrive de débrancher soit le cordon d'alimentation / le cordon HDMI de mon HTC Vive alors que les autres câbles restent connecter au boitier (USB et HDMI). xD

----------


## ExPanda

> Dans les forums Steam, certains ont vu que des tricheurs commencent à envoyer des scores impossibles (> nombre de beats x 110). L'envoi n'est pas sécurité.


Erf...  ::|: 




> Pour moi le principe d'avoir des rangs, trophées ou autre à atteindre est plus motivant que le classement, donc je m'en fous pas mal.


C'était juste pour savoir, je serai jamais dans le top donc ça m'importe assez peu au final. 




> À quand un jeu VR qui osera faire un succès "Wall smasher" qui se débloque lorsqu'un controller subit un arrêt brutal suivi d'une déconnexion immédiate


Je l'aurais déjà eu plusieurs fois sur Beat Saber.  :Red: 
Ce moment où t'es dans une bonne lancée, il reste que quelques blocs et *paf le bureau*, et le contrôleur gauche qui disparaît. :Emo:

----------


## lordpatou

Merci à ceux qui m’ont invité, beat saber est franchement bien, on transpire avec plaisir et classe (enfin pour la classe rien n'est prouvé  ::P: )  :;):

----------


## DrGurdil

> Merci à ceux qui m’ont invité, beat saber est franchement bien, on transpire avec plaisir et classe (enfin pour la classe rien n'est prouvé )


Tu te sens classe. Par contre en vrai t'as l'air con. Mais tu t'en fous de ça. Le plus important c'est le ressenti.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Tu te sens classe. Par contre en vrai t'as l'air con. Mais tu t'en fous de ça. Le plus important c'est le ressenti.


J'ai demandé à ma femme, elle est unanime. L'horreur absolue est quand je joue à *The Climb* au milieu du salon. Beat Saber à côté, c'est assez peanuts niveau ridicule. Parce qu'entre le mime un peu bourrée qui fait genre qu'il escalade, mes ptits cris quand je tombe, les "whaouuuu" sur certains panoramas...C'est pas folichon de l'extérieur.

----------


## Sorkar

J'imagine bien le "waouuu c'est maginifiiiiiiique", l'air neuneu et tourné vers le couloir des chiottes  ::XD::

----------


## nodulle

> Tu te sens classe. Par contre en vrai t'as l'air con. Mais tu t'en fous de ça. Le plus important c'est le ressenti.


C'est clair, je me sens trop un boss quand je fais de *gracieux* mouvement des bras pour péter les blocs et que je straff avec *panache* pour éviter les murs.  ::lol::  D'ailleurs, il y en a d'autre que moi qui lève les bras à la fin d'une partie ?

----------


## DrGurdil

Ce que j'adore perso c'est quand t'as des enchainements différents à faire de chaque main en même temps, que tu les réussis et que t'as le bruit des cubes que tu tranches qui colle parfaitement au rythme  ::wub:: 

Le jeu a même converti Mme Gurdil à la VR (avant c'était pas plus enthousiaste que ça hormis le premier effet waouh)  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> J'imagine bien le "waouuu c'est maginifiiiiiiique", l'air neuneu et tourné vers le couloir des chiottes


  :^_^: 




> C'est clair, je me sens trop un boss quand je fais de *gracieux* mouvement des bras pour péter les blocs et que je straff avec *panache* pour éviter les murs.  D'ailleurs, il y en a d'autre que moi qui lève les bras à la fin d'une partie ?


J'évite de trop lever les bras, j'ai réussi à mettre un coup au plafond (pourtant, "à l'arrêt" bras tendus vers le haut je le touche pas, j'ai pas compris comment j'ai pu faire, un petit saut involontaire ou sur la pointe des pieds je sais pas  ::unsure::  )
La place dispo dans mon bureau est vraiment limite pour ce jeu, la zone fait à peine la largeur de la plateforme. Du coup quand il y a des blocs à éviter je suis collé au bord et je dois faire gaffe à mes bras, c'est pas top.

----------


## Elglon

> *Beat saber*
> 
> Acheté, joué 30 minutes.
> Maintenant, période de réflexion pour le refund ou non.
> 
> Le jeu est vraiment sympa, mais il manque un mode entrainement où l'on peut jouer les musiques à vitesse ralentie et/ou par portion.
> 
> Je m'explique, en hard, le jeu est sympa mais n'offre pas réel challenge ou de courbe d'apprentissage.
> En revanche, le dernier niveau de difficulté est très difficile et très bien. On ne voit pas les choses arriver, c'est du (presque) par coeur. En soi, cela ne me dérange pas du tout, la plupart des jeux de rythme demandant un minimum de par coeur dans les niveau de difficulté élevée. Il u a une grande marge de progression , le problème, c'est que l'on a rien pour progresser. En gros tu crèves, et repères les 3 enchaînements où tu as perdu, tu recommences, pour perdre sur les 3 blocs suivants, que tu ne peux même pas apprendre par coeur, tu n'as pas eu le temps de les voir.
> ...


J'avais pas vu ce post.

En fait, la marge de progression tu l'as si tu te tire la bourre avec des contacts steam qui y jouent aussi. Il ne suffit pas de finir un niveau sans rater un cube, il faut perfectionner son geste pour améliorer son score. Et là, la marge est quasiment infinie. (tous les soirs, je regarde si mon frère m'a battu sur certaines pistes, et j'essaie de le rebattre)
Pour les enchaînements chauds, au bout d'un moment tu développes une capacité à voir les mouvements (souvent quand c'est très serrés, ce sont des cercles qu'il faut décrire).




> J'évite de trop lever les bras, j'ai réussi à mettre un coup au plafond (pourtant, "à l'arrêt" bras tendus vers le haut je le touche pas, j'ai pas compris comment j'ai pu faire, un petit saut involontaire ou sur la pointe des pieds je sais pas  )
> La place dispo dans mon bureau est vraiment limite pour ce jeu, la zone fait à peine la largeur de la plateforme. Du coup quand il y a des blocs à éviter je suis collé au bord et je dois faire gaffe à mes bras, c'est pas top.


Malheureusement, c'est l'amplitude des mouvements qui compte pour le scoring du jeu.

----------


## DrGurdil

> J'avais pas vu ce post.
> 
> En fait, la marge de progression tu l'as si tu te tire la bourre avec des contacts steam qui y jouent aussi. Il ne suffit pas de finir un niveau sans rater un cube, il faut perfectionner son geste pour améliorer son score. Et là, la marge est quasiment infinie. (tous les soirs, je regarde si mon frère m'a battu sur certaines pistes, et j'essaie de le rebattre)
> Pour les enchaînements chauds, au bout d'un moment tu développes une capacité à voir les mouvements (souvent quand c'est très serrés, ce sont des cercles qu'il faut décrire).
> 
> 
> 
> Malheureusement, c'est l'amplitude des mouvements qui compte pour le scoring du jeu.


Moi j'avais pour objectif de battre Zapp, le seul de ma liste de contacts qui l'avait, avant que Wiotts arrive "pour tester 30 minutes" et pète tous les scores  :Emo:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Moi j'avais pour objectif de battre Zapp, le seul de ma liste de contacts qui l'avait, avant que Wiotts arrive "pour tester 30 minutes" et pète tous les scores


Attends que je m'y mette un peu sérieusement hein !!!!  ::ninja:: 

Bon sinon, y'a de la marge niveau difficulté sans forcément tomber dans le par coeur (c'est vachement lisible comparé à du méga hard sur les pistes originales)

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

faudrait ptêtre créer un _thread_ spécial *BEAT SABER* non ?  ::happy2:: 

sinon 

*BUDGET CUTS* retardé au 31 Mai  ::sad::

----------


## Graine

Vivement du Michel Sardou sur Beat Saber.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Couillu

> Vivement du Michel Sardou sur Beat Saber.


Je te déteste. J'ai maintenant les lacs du connémara en tête.  ::'(: 




> Ce que j'adore perso c'est quand t'as des enchainements différents à faire de chaque main en même temps, que tu les réussis et que t'as le bruit des cubes que tu tranches qui colle parfaitement au rythme 
> 
> Le jeu a même converti Mme Gurdil à la VR (avant c'était pas plus enthousiaste que ça hormis le premier effet waouh)


Eheh, pareil à la maison, on a fait 2h de Beat Saber avec madame à essayer de faire un meilleur perfect que l'autre (  :Gerbe:  ) alors qu'elle touchait pas trop au casque avant. Et même entre potes, ça s'y prête mieux que la plupart des autres jeux que j'ai.

----------


## 564.3

J'aime bien cette animation qui illustre la différence de style qu'on a entre VR et réalité:





Référence en lien aussi parce que j'ai des problèmes avec les balises twitter.




> Bon sinon, y'a de la marge niveau difficulté sans forcément tomber dans le par coeur (c'est vachement lisible comparé à du méga hard sur les pistes originales)


Cette beatmap semble un peu trop foutraque à mon gout. Et le V vers le bas avec les 2 controleurs, c'est un coup à tout péter (les controleurs et les doigts). Vaut probablement mieux légèrement décaler ses mains.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Faudrait remplacer les Wands par des répliques de sabre laser branché sur des Trackers. xD

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je te déteste. J'ai maintenant les lacs du connémara en tête. 
> 
> 
> 
> Eheh, pareil à la maison, on a fait 2h de Beat Saber avec madame à essayer de faire un meilleur perfect que l'autre (  ) alors qu'elle touchait pas trop au casque avant. Et même entre potes, ça s'y prête mieux que la plupart des autres jeux que j'ai.


Space Pirate Trainer marche aussi EXTREMEMENT bien chez les non-gamer, et le scoring dessus est bien sympa.

----------


## Couillu

> Space Pirate Trainer marche aussi EXTREMEMENT bien chez les non-gamer, et le scoring dessus est bien sympa.


Ouais j'en ai beaucoup entendu de bien mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de me le procurer. Je viens de choper The Climb déjà. :D

----------


## Luthor

Coucou tout le monde,

Quelqu'un a essayé The Forest en VR ? Apparemment c'est un bon jeu de survie... 

Merci  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Quelqu'un a essayé The Forest en VR ? Apparemment c'est un bon jeu de survie...


Normalement l'update avec le mode VR sort le 22 mai.

----------


## Seiei

peut-être une question con mais... sur Skyrim VR (oculus), j'arrive pas a me mettre a plus de 40/50cm du sol (en étant assis sur ma chaise de bureau). Malgré le maximum de reglage en hauter dans les options du jeu, je n'arrive pas vraiment plus haut, c'est casse pied. Il y a un truc ? me voit mal mettre les détecteurs au sol :/ 

Ca va quand je me met debout, mais c'est super trop casse gueule, Skyrim debout  ::P:

----------


## Luthor

> Normalement l'update avec le mode VR sort le 22 mai.


Oh ce détail m'a échappé, Merci !

----------


## ExPanda

J'avais jamais fait les réglages de la zone dans Beat Saber...  :Facepalm: 
Putain ça change la vie !  ::lol::

----------


## 564.3

> peut-être une question con mais... sur Skyrim VR (oculus), j'arrive pas a me mettre a plus de 40/50cm du sol (en étant assis sur ma chaise de bureau). Malgré le maximum de reglage en hauter dans les options du jeu, je n'arrive pas vraiment plus haut, c'est casse pied. Il y a un truc ? me voit mal mettre les détecteurs au sol :/ 
> 
> Ca va quand je me met debout, mais c'est super trop casse gueule, Skyrim debout


Tu peux décaler la zone de jeu autant que tu veux avec OpenVR-AdvancedSettings quand les options in-game ne suffisent pas.

----------


## R3dF0x

> dans le premier _trailer_ datant de l'été dernier on peut voir à la fin les logo *SteamVR* et *PSVR :
> *
> [video]
> 
> et sur le fofo du jeu sur *Steam*, ils ont confirmé en février dernier
> qu'ils bossent également sur une compatibilité *VR* :
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/66858...16432416469736


Ahhh! Super! Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos

----------


## R3dF0x

> faudrait ptêtre créer un _thread_ spécial *BEAT SABER* non ?


J'approuve !  ::siffle:: 





> *BUDGET CUTS* retardé au 31 Mai


Pile-poil pour ma fête! Tu es mon héros Han Solo ^^

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Ahhh! Super! Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos


par contre, pour *ATOMIC HEART*
il va falloir que le studio russe confirme bien qu'ils sont tjr sur une compatibilité *VR* 

car en fait depuis fév 2018, ils ont annoncé un autre jeu et là *100% VR* cette fois-ci : 
Soviet Luna Park VR qui semble prévu pour ce mois-ci




et qd on y regarde bien, c'est le même univers que *A.H.*...  :nawak: 

alors est-ce que la partie *VR* de *A.H.* est devenu cet espèce de _wave-shooter_ *VR*  complétement barré ::huh:: 
ça et le fait que plus aucuns logos* VR* sur le nouveau _trailer_, 
alors qu'ils y étaient donc sur le _teaser_ de l'été dernier...

ils m'ont mis le doute là depuis, et j'attends leurs explications ou leur confirmation..

----------


## darkmanticora

> Attends que je m'y mette un peu sérieusement hein !!!! 
> 
> Bon sinon, y'a de la marge niveau difficulté sans forcément tomber dans le par coeur (c'est vachement lisible comparé à du méga hard sur les pistes originales)


Comment j'adorais ce groupe !!!!

----------


## Couillu

> J'avais jamais fait les réglages de la zone dans Beat Saber... 
> Putain ça change la vie !


Dis moi pas que c'est pas vrai.  ::lol::  Ca va changer la mienne aussi ^^Merci pour l'info

----------


## mrFish

Je confirme pour Beat Saber c'est du bon bon bon.
C'est le genre de jeu VR que j'adore, d'un aspect simple mais qui exploite correctement le médium. Pas de bouton à connaitre rien, tout est instinctif, naturel.

Le jeu parfait à faire jouer à ceux qui sont totalement novice.

Le jeu est propre, net avec une interface efficace et il ne pèse rien (200mo).

C'est le Space Pirate Trainer des jeux de rythmes.

Genre hier après une partie j'ai voulu redonner sa chance à Sprint Vector mais non quoi je n'y arrive pas, un jeu VR ne doit pas avoir un tutoriel en 4 grands chapitres et la base de son gameplay (bouger les bras...) doit être simple et direct.

----------


## wiotts

> J'avais pas vu ce post.
> 
> En fait, la marge de progression tu l'as si tu te tire la bourre avec des contacts steam qui y jouent aussi. Il ne suffit pas de finir un niveau sans rater un cube, il faut perfectionner son geste pour améliorer son score. Et là, la marge est quasiment infinie. (tous les soirs, je regarde si mon frère m'a battu sur certaines pistes, et j'essaie de le rebattre)
> Pour les enchaînements chauds, au bout d'un moment tu développes une capacité à voir les mouvements (souvent quand c'est très serrés, ce sont des cercles qu'il faut décrire).
> 
> 
> 
> Malheureusement, c'est l'amplitude des mouvements qui compte pour le scoring du jeu.



En me relisant, en effet, j'ai vu que mon commentaire sur Beat saber faisait très négatif. C'est un point négatif, mais bon, cela ne l'empêche pas d'avoir toutes les qualités déjà citées. Je prend du plaisir à jouer dessus (et surtout transpirer...).

Par contre oui, ma liste de contact Steam jouant au jeu est très faible (Gurdil et Zapp), du coup, n'hésitez pas à m'ajouter.

Ensuite à ceux pour qui le type de musique n'est pas leur genre, pour le coup il ne faut pas s'arrêter à ça. Moi aussi, j'écoute principalement du rock/métal, mais là ce n'est pas pour écouter, c'est pour jouer (et il y en a même une qui fait un peu indus très sympa!)

----------


## 564.3

Aujourd'hui il faisait moins chaud alors j'ai filmé et synchro quatre tentatives de Balearic Pumping en mode hard sur Beat Saber.
Les différences ne sautent pas tant aux yeux que ça. Et je voulais voir ce que ça donne visuellement le tours de coude pour passer les boucles.

Le but était d'avoir le rang SS, obtenu sur les 2 dernières tentatives. Maintenant je suis passé sérieusement en expert.
En tous cas, ce niveau m'a donné le plus de difficulté pour le mode hard. En expert, j'ai passé le rang S sur 2 niveaux qui sont à priori plus faciles que les autres.
Ça serait peut-être pas mal d'avoir une sorte de classement de la difficulté au sein des modes, pour lisser la courbe de progression.
Faire une première passe sur tous les morceaux donne le même résultat, mais ça limiterait le découragement.

----------


## Seiei

> Tu peux décaler la zone de jeu autant que tu veux avec OpenVR-AdvancedSettings quand les options in-game ne suffisent pas.


Super !! Merci beaucoup ^^

Mon objectif de la soirée d'hier était d'afficher mon chat twitch dans le casque et faire un test de stream en VR ^^ bon ca c'est ok  ::): 


Prochain objectif = brancher volant, pedale et boite de vitesse en + de l'oculus et jouer a ETS  ::P:

----------


## DrGurdil

> Aujourd'hui il faisait moins chaud alors j'ai filmé et synchro quatre tentatives de Balearic Pumping en mode hard sur Beat Saber.
> Les différences ne sautent pas tant aux yeux que ça. Et je voulais voir ce que ça donne visuellement le tours de coude pour passer les boucles.


C'est marrant ça parait vachement plus rapide en vidéo que en vrai. T'as accéléré un peu ? J'ai pas souvenir que ça défile aussi vite en jeu  :tired: 

Ou alors en jeu je tellement à fond dedans que je passe en mode Matrix et voit tout au ralenti  ::ninja::

----------


## FixB

Serious Sam VR en sacré promo sur Steam :
The last encounter à 9.24€ : https://store.steampowered.com/sub/137182/
Et le bundle à 28€...

Je les ai pas essayé en VR... Ça vaut le coup ??

----------


## darkmanticora

Le serious Sam exclu VR est très sympa mais c'est un wave shooter ou tu es statique.

Les autres sont des portages des jeux originaux mais plutôt bien fait ! 
On y a jouer en co-op avec métal c'était fun  ::P: 
On a le 3 et l'exclu à finir d'ailleurs !

----------


## Erokh

Testé Space pirate trainer, hier. La vache c'est chaud! Quand on est habitué à avoir une croix au milieu de l'écran qui dit où on tire, passer à un système de visée réaliste est quand même super tendu!!

Je trouve que les bidules bougent trop et sont trop petits, et je ne m'imaginais pas du tout le jeu comme ça: je pensais plus à un rail shooter qu'à un truc comme ça.

À part ça l'ambiance est cool, les flingues sont sympa (j'ai adoré la possibilité de changer l'angle des poignées pour correspondre à celles des contrôleurs wmr; prends-en de la graine, sairento!), La musique entraînante et le challenge clairement présent. Le gameplay m'a rappelé les shoot'em UP. Le système son+bullet Time pour esquiver les balles est bien pensé.

Bref, un jeu qui semble sympa mais auquel je ne suis pas encore sûr de revenir trop souvent tellement je doute de mes capacités de progression en terme de précision de tir.

Sinon, j'ai progressé sur Super hot: j'ai enfin compris comment lancer des objets: il ne faut pas chercher à faire des arcs de cercles comme dans la vraie vie, mais plutôt chercher à jouer sur la translation: on donne l'élan à l'objet pour qu'il continue sa course sur la même trajectoire. Ce jeu est plutôt costaud et ne prend pas en compte les délimitations de zone, ce qui fait que je tape régulièrement le dos de mon siège de pc en jouant. À part ça le côté "énigmes+action" me plaît beaucoup, tout comme la Ddirection artistique. J'ai toujours l'impression d'être un gros bzdass quand je réussis la mission, et ça c'est cool  ::): . D'ailleurs, y'a moyen de revoir ses "replays" en vitesse réelle quand on a fini une mission?

----------


## 564.3

> C'est marrant ça parait vachement plus rapide en vidéo que en vrai. T'as accéléré un peu ? J'ai pas souvenir que ça défile aussi vite en jeu 
> 
> Ou alors en jeu je tellement à fond dedans que je passe en mode Matrix et voit tout au ralenti


Ouais ça doit être une impression, parce que sinon le son serait déformé. J'ai simplement tout recalé en prenant la vidéo de gameplay comme référence.
Enfin, ce n'est pas trop étonnant que ce soit différent quand on est immergé que quand on regarde par une petite fenêtre  ::): 
Là où ça m'avait choqué c'est quand j'ai commencé à jouer à Dirt Rally en VR, puis j'ai voulu tenter sur écran pour voir...

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Serious Sam VR en sacré promo sur Steam :
> The last encounter à 9.24€ : https://store.steampowered.com/sub/137182/
> Et le bundle à 28€...
> 
> Je les ai pas essayé en VR... Ça vaut le coup ??


sur *Steam*, c'est une promo sur tous les jeux *Devolver*
donc ya aussi *The Talos Principle VR* à _moitié prix_ 
et _-25%_ sur *GORN*

idem sur le store Humble Bundle
car ce weekend c'est les *soldes du printemps* 

et *Project Cars 1* jouable gratis sur le *store Oculus*

----------


## Graine

Ah The talos Principle ça m'intéresse!!
A ce jour ,les 2 jeux VR que je trouve les plus impressionnant c'est PAYDAY 2,et Elite Dangerous.
Pour Beat saber je fais de courtes sessions je suis pas fan de ce type de jeu mais je compte bien y jouer en famille...
Bon j'ai craqué pour le bundle Serious Sam  et The Talos principle.

----------


## ExPanda

Talos j'hésite vraiment, j'avais pas fini la version non-VR, et devoir racheter ça me gênait un peu.
Tu pourras faire un petit retour sur la VR stp ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Graine

J'essairais de faire ça oui je ferais une session ce soir.

----------


## lousticos

bon, j'ai testé un outil permettant de tester des niveaux faits par la communauté, c'est génial ! ils ont même un site qui référence des chansons que l'on peut télécharger, c'est génial !

----------


## Graine

Ah va falloir que je teste ça.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Talos j'hésite vraiment, j'avais pas fini la version non-VR, et devoir racheter ça me gênait un peu.
> Tu pourras faire un petit retour sur la VR stp ?


On a bien avancé sur The Last Hope, qui est le seul serious sam pensé VR. C'est bien sans plus. Tu as 5 ou 6 mondes principaux, chacun séparé en plusieurs vagues. C'est du rail shooter de base, donc tout le décor est fixe (à part quelques combats de boss), tu peux esquiver certains tirs, mais on est loin d'un Space Pirate Trainer par exemple.

La difficulté est vraiment mal foutue, car tu commences avec 0 arme chaque monde, et tu gagnes du blé pour tacheter des armes entre les vagues. Du coup, la première vague, que tu fais en général avec juste un flingue voire un pompe, sont hyper chiantes. La suite, ca devient marrant quand tu debloques le double machine gun ou le double lance roquette.

Il y a un monde où tu commences avec un arc, mais la visée buggait chez moi et mon pote (oculus tous les deux), donc impossible d'avancer.

Les adaptations des serious sam classiques fonctionnent beaucoup mieux. Ce sont les versions HD des jeux, donc ce n'est pas Witcher 3 graphiquement mais ca se défend. Et la VR s'adapte très bien au gameplay ultra nerveux et arcade. Très peu de cinétose car le mouvement du héros n'est absolument pas réaliste. On a l'impression de se déplacer en hoverboard, donc chez moi, aucun soucis.

Niveau durée de vie, il y a de quoi faire, et il faut noter que le coop est crossplatforme avec les gueux jouant encore sur un écran plat.

----------


## FixB

Je crois que ExPanda souhaitait plutôt un retour sur Talos  ::): 
Ceci dit: merci pour le retour sur serious sam (même si ça me fait hésiter maintenant  ::P:  )

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Talos principle, j'ai testé 5min, j'ai passé une porte grâce à un glitch, et je me suis paumé par la suite, du coup, je ne saurais trop quoi dire dessus encore  ::):

----------


## Graine

Me suis planté j'ai acheté la version non VR de Talos..
 ::ninja:: 
J'éspère un refund rapide et qu'ils font pas le pont chez steam pour acheter le bundle vr.

----------


## ExPanda

> Je crois que ExPanda souhaitait plutôt un retour sur Talos


Yep c'était surtout pour Talos que j'hésite à reprendre en version VR.

Mais c'est toujours sympa d'avoir des retours sur les jeux.  :;):

----------


## 564.3

J'avais acheté Talos en solde mais n'y avait quasi pas joué, et je l'ai pris en VR à sa sortie avec une réduc parce que j'avais le jeu normal.
En VR j'y ai passé 2 heures et l'ai laissé dans mon backlog avec pas mal d'autres jeux...
C'est du puzzle game avec un scénario et une narration plutôt intéressante. La VR est bien intégrée.
Graphiquement c'est un peu trop répétitif, mais ce n'est pas moche.

En passant, je viens de finir *Apex Construct* (6h), qui a repris des idées mais est plutôt aventure / action avec un arc. J'étais un peu déçu par le gameplay même si ça fait le taf, et c'était cool de découvrir l'univers. J'aime bien la voix de Father. Encore un jeu VR bien mais pas top.

----------


## reneyvane

J'ai le PSVR2 depuis une semaine et j'ai essayé près de 40 démos donc beaucoup date de 2016 et Skyrim-VR PS4, est-ce que ce casque est condamné à afficher des jeux avec un fort un aliasing et une résolution et une technique digne de la PS3 ? Non, parce que j'ai une PS4pro et je n'ai jamais vu l'option : privilégier les graphismes ou la frame rate.

A la limite, il y a que "Moss", le jeu ou on dirige une souris qui est acceptable visuellement.

Sinon, j'ai appris qu'on pouvait brancher le PSVR à un pc et faire croire à Steam que c'est un "Htc Vive" est-ce que quelqu'un à essayé ? Merci.

----------


## Elglon

> J'ai le PSVR2 depuis une semaine et j'ai essayé près de 40 démos donc beaucoup date de 2016 et Skyrim-VR PS4, est-ce que ce casque est condamné à afficher des jeux avec un fort un aliasing et une résolution et une technique digne de la PS3 ?


Oui, plusieurs raison à ca : ta machine doit faire le rendu de 2 images différentes, à une résolution supérieure à ce qu'elle fait d'habitude, et à 90 frame par seconde. Et pour ne rien arranger, c'est une PlayStation. 
Donc il n'y a pas le choix, il faut faire des concessions sur les graphismes. Sur pc, il y a quelques jeux plus joli, mais ça reste toujours inférieur à ce que la machine peut faire en non VR, et c'est normal.

Mais au final, on s'en fout car on ne joue pas aux jeux VR pour les graphismes.

----------


## DrGurdil

> J'ai le PSVR2 depuis une semaine et j'ai essayé près de 40 démos donc beaucoup date de 2016 et Skyrim-VR PS4, est-ce que ce casque est condamné à afficher des jeux avec un fort un aliasing et une résolution et une technique digne de la PS3 ? Non, parce que j'ai une PS4pro et je n'ai jamais vu l'option : privilégier les graphismes ou la frame rate.
> 
> A la limite, il y a que "Moss", le jeu ou on dirige une souris qui est acceptable visuellement.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai appris qu'on pouvait brancher le PSVR à un pc et faire croire à Steam que c'est un "Htc Vive" est-ce que quelqu'un à essayé ? Merci.


Si l'aliasing est un point bloquant pour toi, félicitations t'as pris le casque avec la pire résolution et donc le plus d'aliasing  ::ninja::

----------


## Graine

J'ai installé le soft pour les customs songs sur Beat Saber.
Par contre je maitrise pas trop Discord qui est une vrai usine à Gaz.
Y a pas un site qui référence les titres et permet de les télécharger plus facilement?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai le PSVR2 depuis une semaine et j'ai essayé près de 40 démos donc beaucoup date de 2016 et Skyrim-VR PS4, est-ce que ce casque est condamné à afficher des jeux avec un fort un aliasing et une résolution et une technique digne de la PS3 ? Non, parce que j'ai une PS4pro et je n'ai jamais vu l'option : privilégier les graphismes ou la frame rate.
> 
> A la limite, il y a que "Moss", le jeu ou on dirige une souris qui est acceptable visuellement.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai appris qu'on pouvait brancher le PSVR à un pc et faire croire à Steam que c'est un "Htc Vive" est-ce que quelqu'un à essayé ? Merci.


Moi c'est le contraire. Le rendu sur PSVR est propre mais flou. Le niveau de flou est plus ou moins important avec des textures plus ou moins baveuses selon les jeux. Je joue sur PS4 non pro et le SEUL jeu où le rendu est vraiment, mais vraiment propre, c'est Wipeout Omega Collection. Bon, je n'ai pas testé Until Dawn ni Resident Evil 7 par contre.

Sinon, pour utiliser le PSVR sur PC, il faut installer Trinus PSVR par contre, en dehors de Steam VR Home. Le head tracking ne fonctionne pas sur les jeux. Mais le rendu est nettement meilleur que sur mon HTC Vive.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si l'aliasing est un point bloquant pour toi, félicitations t'as pris le casque avec la pire résolution et donc le plus d'aliasing


Ce n'est pas le casque qui est en cause bien que sa résolution soit inférieure. Mais plutôt la puissance de la PS4. Par contre, le rendu est censé être meilleur avec une PS4 Pro d'après ce qu'on m'a dit. AU pire, faudrait que je squatte une PS4 Pro pour comparer.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Gros gros patch sur Onward*, qui améliore l'aspect visuel, qui permet detre ambidextre, de s'échanger des chargeurs entre joueurs, de piller les cadavres des mecs au sol, et un milliard de trucs en plus...

le changelog complet

----------


## ExPanda

> Non, parce que j'ai une PS4pro et je n'ai jamais vu l'option : privilégier les graphismes ou la frame rate.


En même temps il n'y a pas de choix là. En VR il faut clairement privilégier le framerate. Un jeu moche, ben ça sera juste un peu moche, un jeu qui rame, et t'es parti pour l'usine à vomi et aux maux de tête.

----------


## nodulle

> *Gros gros patch sur Onward*, qui améliore l'aspect visuel, qui permet detre ambidextre, de s'échanger des chargeurs entre joueurs, de piller les cadavres des mecs au sol, et un milliard de trucs en plus...
> 
> le changelog complet


Cool, c'est bon ça !  ::):  Et il y a deux map en plus (enfin une et demie, l'autre est juste un mode nuit d'une map déjà existante).

Faudrait qu'on se refasse une soiré entre canard !  :;):

----------


## lousticos

> J'ai installé le soft pour les customs songs sur Beat Saber.
> Par contre je maitrise pas trop Discord qui est une vrai usine à Gaz.
> Y a pas un site qui référence les titres et permet de les télécharger plus facilement?


https://beatsaver.com/index.php

----------


## 564.3

> https://beatsaver.com/index.php


D'ailleurs on dirait que les devs étaient trop optimiste pour l'intégration officielle des niveaux tiers, le patch n'a toujours pas l'air sorti (annoncé pour hier)...
J'attends ça, il n'y aura pas besoin de bidouiller.

Bon, reste que le dépôt tiers est nécessaire tant qu'ils n'ont pas intégré de source audio (Youtube ?) qui leur permettra de faire un dépôt officiel intégré au jeu. Selon une interview, ils bossent sur le sujet.

----------


## Graine

> https://beatsaver.com/index.php


Merci!Y a rien qui me branche des masses.

----------


## ExPanda

> D'ailleurs on dirait que les devs étaient trop optimiste pour l'intégration officielle des niveaux tiers, le patch n'a toujours pas l'air sorti (annoncé pour hier)...


Ouaip.




> We know you have been waiting for todays Beat Saber Level Editor announcement, but the truth is we will need some more time for this new feature. Several technical issues has occurred and we can’t guarantee you it will be finished this week. 
> 
> Thank you for your patience!


https://steamcommunity.com/games/620...23443066805793

----------


## mrFish

Franchement je préfère qu'ils aient quelques titres qu'ils ont choisi très bien fini plutôt qu'un millier de musiques mal foutu :x

----------


## 564.3

> Franchement je préfère qu'ils aient quelques titres qu'ils ont choisi très bien fini plutôt qu'un millier de musiques mal foutu :x


Pareil, mais j'espère quand même qu'il y a des bons qui vont réussir à sortir du lot.
C'est un peu galère à browser, mais j'ai repéré Carpenter Brut - Roller Mobster qui me tenterait bien si la beatmap est correcte.

Pour l'instant le site manque d'options de classification (style de musique et de beatmap), mais je suppose que ça viendra.
La classification des beatmaps pourrait être automatique avec quelques algos d'analyse, et des musiques aussi avec une DB de référence (peut-être FreeDB ).
Quoique, toutes les musiques japonaises de derrière les fagots ne doivent pas être dans beaucoup de DBs... vaut mieux que ce soient les uploaders et/ou utilisateurs qui taggent ça.

----------


## lousticos

après ya la musique de wii channel qui est super dure (ya des gens qui ont créés de véritables concepts  ::P: )

----------


## 564.3

Je suis allé jeter un coup d'œil à /r/beatsaber, et pour l'instant les retours concernant les niveaux custom ressemblent à ce que je n'avais pas aimé sur SoundBoxing: surtout des suites de passages bourrins/répétitifs, genre les percus qui arrivent en face avec à peine quelques variations. Et à l'opposé d'autres qui font des challenges du genre faut courir dans tous les coins sans rien péter en bordure de sa zone de jeu.

Heureusement, il sera aussi possible de suivre ceux qui font des beatmaps plus intéressantes. Par contre faut avoir du bol de tomber sur quelqu'un de talentueux qui a les mêmes gouts que soi, ou au moins qui utilise de la musique "qui passe".

Quand il y aura l'éditeur officiel, ça devrait mieux se développer que sur SoundBoxing (j'espère), et surtout ça devrait être plus facile à faire donc il y aura plus de choix.
Bon, en attendant j'ai le rang S sur tous les morceaux en expert, peut-être limite SS pour certains, mais je crois que j'en ai encore pour un bon moment. Et les autres modes aussi (un sabre, sans direction).

Références:
- https://old.reddit.com/r/beatsaber/c...ear_to_be_two/
- https://old.reddit.com/r/beatsaber/c...dos_and_donts/

----------


## lordpatou

T'es sacrément bon à ce jeu. Quand je compare tes scores aux miens je me rend compte du gap...et pour l'instant je me contente de jouer en "hard".

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> T'es sacrément bon à ce jeu. Quand je compare tes scores aux miens je me rend compte du gap...et pour l'instant je me contente de jouer en "hard".


Pareil, je suis à "ca" de l'enlever de mes amis, afin de regagner un peu d'égo :D

----------


## lousticos

> T'es sacrément bon à ce jeu. Quand je compare tes scores aux miens je me rend compte du gap...et pour l'instant je me contente de jouer en "hard".


J'arrive à battre ses scores en expert  ::P:

----------


## lordpatou

Aucune chance que je t'invite comme amis alors  ::P:

----------


## lousticos

https://imgur.com/a/YIaRSP5

 :Cigare:  :Cigare:  :Cigare: 

(100 bills en expert)

----------


## 564.3

> J'arrive à battre ses scores en expert


Ah merde, va falloir que je refasse une passe là dessus  ::):  Enfin, tant que je n'ai pas atteint le rang SS, ça reste dans ma playlist.
Sinon il y a Elglon qui fait des bons scores aussi.

En expert c'est bien plaisant quand on commence à maitriser un niveau: j'éteins mon cerveau et passe "dans la zone", en me concentrant surtout sur la musique et le reste est automatique. En hard j'ai moins ressenti ça.
Par rapport aux jeux vidéos classiques, l'aspect physique ajoute quelque chose qui doit s'expliquer au niveau biologique. Et le feedback audio-visuel est aussi particulièrement réussi dans ce jeu.
On a intérêt à en profiter avant que ce soit illégal  ::trollface:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Bon, en fait surtout avant de trop maitriser. Selon la page wikipedia je suis à un seuil de difficulté qui me satisfait actuellement.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

50.000 exemplaires de Beat Saber vendus. Une performance assez dingue pour un jeu indé.

Bon sinon, pour parler un peu d'autre chose, j'ai chopé Pa*vlov VR* qui me faisait de l'oeil depuis un moment, et je le trouve bien plus satisfaisant qu'Onward. C'est beaucoup plus immédiat, plus nerveux, le maniement des armes est vraiment plaisant.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pareil, j'ai pris Pavlov. Et la présence de bot même assez con, me permet d'appréhender le jeu et de tester les armes. Par contre, seulement 3 maps en 2 ans d’existence.

----------


## Hideo

> Pareil, j'ai pris Pavlov. Et la présence de bot même assez con, me permet d'appréhender le jeu et de tester les armes. Par contre, seulement 3 maps en 2 ans d’existence.


Pour les maps faut regarder du cote du workshop  :;):

----------


## Stix

Il y a des maps custom pour Pavlov (sur le steam workshop). Chaque fois que j'en lance une ça finit bien peuplé. De mémoire y'a notamment une copie de rats et de iceworld qui sont sympa.

Edit; grillé. Damned.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Roh putaingue, ils ont refait tout plein de map de counter strike  :Bave: 

Avec la fibre, ca doit être assez easy de hoster une partie je pense non?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Oh putain, j'avais pas pensé à regarder le workshop. Va falloir réserver pas mal de place. pratiquement, 1 Go par map !!

----------


## ExPanda

> Bon, en attendant j'ai le rang S sur tous les morceaux en expert





> https://imgur.com/a/YIaRSP5
> 
> 
> 
> (100 bills en expert)


Franchement GG les gars, j'ai réussi à passer mes premiers morceaux en expert hier, mais ça a été du sport, la difficulté n'a rien à voir avec le hard. D'ailleurs sur les trois premiers morceaux, au final c'est le premier que j'ai trouvé le plus dur et il m'a fallu plein d'essais et y revenir après avoir fait les deux autres, qui eux sont passé assez "vite".


Sinon j'ai un soucis avec l'appli Oculus, qui ne veut plus se lancer. Ça me dit que c'est peut-être en train d'être mis à jour et qu'il faut ressayer plus tard, mais bien entendu c'est tout le temps pareil. J'utilise un WMR avec Revive, donc ça ne m'empêche pas de jouer aux jeux que j'ai déjà. Par contre ça veut dire que je ne peux pas choper d'autres jeux Oculus.  ::unsure::

----------


## lousticos

Moi j'ai un problème, quand je suis dans le oculus home, la barre des taches se retrouve derrière moi en hauteur... Du coups je suis obligé de baisser la tête pour qu'elle se retrouve à la bonne hauteur...

----------


## Hereticus

Bonjour à tous,

Auriez-vous un bon jeu de combats de vaisseaux à me conseiller ? Elite Dangerous à l'air pas mal mais uniquement jouable en multi-joueur ... hors j'aimerais pouvoir jouer en solo  ::): .

Merci d'avance pour tout  :;):

----------


## DrGurdil

Everspace

----------


## BoZoin

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Auriez-vous un bon jeu de combats de vaisseaux à me conseiller ? Elite Dangerous à l'air pas mal mais uniquement jouable en multi-joueur ... hors j'aimerais pouvoir jouer en solo .
> 
> Merci d'avance pour tout


Tu peux jouer à Elite en solo. Il faut être connecté mais tu peux choisir en lançant ta partie de ne croiser aucun autre joueurs.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

House of the dying sun. Gameplay manette Arcade hyper satisfaisant, musique et DA de malade, mission courtes et adaptée a la VR.

----------


## nodulle

> Moi j'ai un problème, quand je suis dans le oculus home, la barre des taches se retrouve derrière moi en hauteur... Du coups je suis obligé de baisser la tête pour qu'elle se retrouve à la bonne hauteur...


Tu peux "attraper" la barre afin de la mettre à la hauteur que tu veux.

----------


## 564.3

> Tu peux jouer à Elite en solo. Il faut être connecté mais tu peux choisir en lançant ta partie de ne croiser aucun autre joueurs.


Ouais, et le truc sympa c'est que l'univers est quand même commun.

Ça évite surtout de se prendre un chauffard en sortant du spatioport. Ou que les pirates ne soient des gros bourrins qui nous insultent, au lieu de gentilles IA qui évitent de nous faire trop mal (l'accident bête est vite arrivé quand même). Mais ptet que tout le monde est cool, j'ai pas testé en multi  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Sellig

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Auriez-vous un bon jeu de combats de vaisseaux à me conseiller ? Elite Dangerous à l'air pas mal mais uniquement jouable en multi-joueur ... hors j'aimerais pouvoir jouer en solo .
> 
> Merci d'avance pour tout


Je confirme : Elite Dangerous, *entièrement jouable en solo*, mais connexion obligatoire.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Soirée Pavlov VR ce soir 21h*

Alors pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, Pavlov VR est simplement l'adaptation officieuse de Counter Strike en VR, mais sans les skins de merde  ::): 

Le jeu est en early access, à 10€, il y a du team deathmatch et un mode avec une bombe à désamorcer (et où il faut taper un petit code sur l'écran niark niark), un steam workshop avec une chiée de maps custom, dont evidemment plein de reconstitutions de maps de Counter Strike.

C'est beaucoup plus accessible qu'un Onward, plus immédiat, et on trouve souvent du monde pour jouer. On se retrouvera sur Mumble (je donnerai le nom du salon en rentrant chez moi ce soir), mais on utilisera le systmèe de communication ingame, qui oblige à porter son touch contre son oreille pour activer la radio.

Bref, venez nombreux, c'est un jeu très fun, et si jamais ca ne vous plait pas, il y a toujours la politique de remboursement de Steam.

----------


## Hereticus

Merci pour tous vos inputs !

Etant donné les prix avantageux, bons test, bons graphismes d'*everspace* j'ai jeté mon dévolu dessus pour un premier temps , j'y ai joué hier pendant un bon quart d'heure avant qu'il ne freeze un bon coup m'obligeant a faire un hard reset car je n'avais même pas accès au task manager pour le killer  ::(: . On verra ce soir  :;): .

Je me garde les deux autres : *Elite dangerous et house of the dying sun* pour plus tard et pour quand ils seront en promo  ::): .

Ce qui me fait penser, existe-t-il un topique/site pour les bonnes affaires dans le domaine des jeux VR ?  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pas spécialement, on partage les bons plans sur ce topic en général  ::):

----------


## jujupatate

C'est assez limité de toutes façon les bons plans VR, l'essentiel se trouvant sur Steam et l'Oculus Store.(et un peu Windows Store)
Je ne sais pas si c'est de la volonté des devs ou les boutiques de revendeurs qui estiment qu'ils ne feront pas assez de ventes mais on trouve peu de jeux VR, à part des gros titres façon Skyrim VR ou des indés connus (Superhot, Gorn)
Les jeux Oculus sont uniquement vendus sur le store maison, à part quelques exceptions (jeux Ubisoft et Amazon US qui en a très peu)

Le mieux reste de vérifier Isthereanydeal sur un titre en particulier mais tu verras que tu retomberas la plupart du temps sur Steam.
J'ai fait quelques recherches vite fait : Holopoint, OrbusVR, Onward, Audioshield qui sont des top ventes 2017 ne sont dispos que sur Steam (ou Oculus)
Les seules boutiques à apparaitre de temps en temps sont GOG et Greenman gaming.

Sinon, Indiegala sort régulièrement des bundles VR, mais je te laisse imaginer la qualité.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

HumbleBundle propose aussi quelques jeux VR, et il y en a en promo en ce moment (Fallout 4 a 40 boules par exemple)

----------


## Hereticus

Héhé oui, je viens de me prendre Dirt Rally et Redout (dont j'avais adoré le démo) pour presque rien  :Bave:  22€ en tout !  ::P: . Je vais continuer à surveiller ça  :;): .

Merci les gars !  ::):

----------


## jujupatate

> HumbleBundle propose aussi quelques jeux VR, et il y en a en promo en ce moment (Fallout 4 a 40 boules par exemple)


Ah oui je voulais mettre Humble Store mais j'ai écrit GOG.  ::P:

----------


## Rodwin

Pas sûr d'être dispo pour ce soir. Dommage, j'aurais bien aimé tester ça.

----------


## lordpatou

> Héhé oui, je viens de me prendre Dirt Rally et Redout (dont j'avais adoré le démo) pour presque rien  22€ en tout ! . Je vais continuer à surveiller ça .
> 
> Merci les gars !


Autant j'aime bien Redout sur écran autant en VR je n'accroche pas du tout.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

c'est pas tout ça mais *COMPOUND*

vient de _poper_ sur Steam en _Accès Anticipé_

----------


## DrGurdil

Ça à l'air nase  ::lol::

----------


## Luthor

Coucou tout le monde !
La mise à jour Windows 10 ajoute un nouvel environnement aux possesseurs de casques Windows Mixed reality, les nouveautés semblent plutôt intéressantes  ::):  Par contre toujours pas de raccourcis vers SteamVr. Cela se voit tellement qu'ils ont ajouté en page de démarrage d'Edge en VR comment accéder à SteamVR... C'est de bonne guerre on va dire, Microsoft ayant son propre magasin...

Petite question s'il y a des connaisseurs, je souhaitais faire fonctionner Fallout New Vegas via Vireio, mais je ne parviens à rien pour l'instant. C'est très peu documenté, quelqu'un à de l'expérience en la matière ?

Merci la Vrteam ^^

----------


## ExPanda

C'est cette MàJ qui fait que la maison ne reste plus en mémoire quand on lance une appli ? Ça peut être pas mal pour les perfs, surtout quand on bouffe de la surcouche avec Steam/Revive.
(Bon je pense avoir un peu de marge actuellement, mais quand même)

----------


## mrFish

> c'est pas tout ça mais *COMPOUND*
> 
> vient de _poper_ sur Steam en _Accès Anticipé_


Au moins ça tournera à 90fps ce retro clone vr de Wolfenstein.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

et voilà que *DOWNWARD SPIRAL: HORUS STATION*

s'annonce aussi pour le *31 mai* sur *Steam*






SINON ya peut-être également :
*DUNGEON BREWMASTER* qui a l'air bien fendart...
pour le *24 mai* sur *Steam*




je vous l'avez dit, ce mois de *mai* est particulièrement chaud niveau sortie, et ce n'est ptêtre pas fini...

d'ailleurs, si vous voulez vous y retrouvez un peu niveau sortie _(sur PC VR)_
j'ai créé un calendrier sur la page d’accueil de mon site, que je mets à jour régulièrement...  :;):

----------


## nodulle

> *Soirée Pavlov VR ce soir 21h*


Raaaah vil félon, je pensais l’acquérir lors des prochaines soldes mais me voila obligé de le prendre pour ce soir...  ::|:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Raaaah vil félon, je pensais l’acquérir lors des prochaines soldes mais me voila obligé de le prendre pour ce soir...


10€ au lieu des 5€ qu'il coûterait en solde hein  ::ninja::

----------


## DrGurdil

Ça reste 2 fois plus cher  :tired:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Tu veux qu'on parle des mecs qui ont acheté le Vive a 900€ ou l'Oculus à 800 avec les touch?  ::trollface::  

Ou ceux qui ont acheté *Overkill VR* plein pot (non, n'allez pas voir ma bibliothèque Steam)

----------


## reneyvane

Vous avez vu cette vidéo qui explique que nos casque VR émettent une lumière bleu mauvais pour les yeux et qu'à part d'avoir des verres de lunette protecteur, une société commercialise depuis peu des verres à placées sur les lentilles du casque pour protéger les yeux, mieux, on peut même commander des verres prenant en compte notre déficit visuel pour ne plus porter de lunette avec le casque !

http://www.gameblog.fr/blogs/vr4play...ue-sur-psvr-oc

----------


## nodulle

Justement, au prix du casque il n'y a pas de petite économie !  ::o:

----------


## wiotts

Concernant la lumière bleue, il y avait ce post

Et en gros, personne n'avait trouvé d'étude scientifique concrète sur le sujet, et ce qui ressortait c'était sans nier que la lumière bleue c'est pas bien, on était aujourd’hui plus dans l'argument "psychose marketing" que d'un réel danger (danger qui existe mais dont le réel impact n'a pas reçu d'étude sérieuse)

Le problème par contre de nos casques vient à mon avis plus du fait qu'il est plus difficile de reposer les yeux par rapport à un écran standard pour lequel on peut regarder "ailleurs", prendre un verre, bref quitter un peu l'écran des yeux, ainsi qu'un réglage de luminosité plus compliqué sur un casque VR qu'un simple bouton sur un écran.

Bref, pour se prémunir, les classiques faire des pauses, cligner des yeux et autres, sont des très bon moyens de se prémunir des risques liés aux écrans...

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un avait ce n° de Canard PC Hardware, j'aimerais connaître la conclusion du débat lumière bleue

----------


## lousticos

> Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un avait ce n° de Canard PC Hardware, j'aimerais connaître la conclusion du débat lumière bleue


En résumé, un risque très mineur (la quantité de lumière bleue est très faible pour que cela comporte des risques non négligeables) et surtout beaucoup de bullshit pour faire acheter des trucs inutiles ^^

----------


## 564.3

> En résumé, un risque très mineur (la quantité de lumière bleue est très faible pour que cela comporte des risques non négligeables) et surtout beaucoup de bullshit pour faire acheter des trucs inutiles ^^


Ouaip je l'avais aussi lu, et pas mal de lunettes et autres produits sont de l'arnaque en plus. Ça bousille toutes les couleurs, autant régler la luminosité  de l'écran, ou dans notre cas passer en mode "nuit" dans SteamVR.

lousticos: sinon j'ai refait une passe sur les premiers morceaux de Beat Saber en expert, et c'est pas gagné pour le rang SS de _$100 bills_ (full combo, 28e, 335k... et toujours rang S). J'en ai eu quelques un dans les suivants, par contre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 10€ au lieu des 5€ qu'il coûterait en solde hein


Le prix le plus bas en solde était 5.99€, c'est moins pire que ça  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Rdv 21H channel 5 - Action et Casual - Les 3 D.*

----------


## mrFish

> Tu veux qu'on parle des mecs qui ont acheté le Vive a 900€ ou l'Oculus à 800 avec les touch?


(j'vais te péta, avec délicatesse et rythme.)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous avez vu cette vidéo qui explique que nos casque VR émettent une lumière bleu mauvais pour les yeux et qu'à part d'avoir des verres de lunette protecteur, une société commercialise depuis peu des verres à placées sur les lentilles du casque pour protéger les yeux, mieux, on peut même commander des verres prenant en compte notre déficit visuel pour ne plus porter de lunette avec le casque !
> 
> http://www.gameblog.fr/blogs/vr4play...ue-sur-psvr-oc


Buuuuuuuuuuuuuulshiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En résumé, un risque très mineur (la quantité de lumière bleue est très faible pour que cela comporte des risques non négligeables) et surtout beaucoup de bullshit pour faire acheter des trucs inutiles ^^


Ouai la seule étude qui démontrait des dégâts irréversibles était sur des rats avec des doses vraiment énorme (et pur...) et en continue durant plusieurs jours (semaines ?!)

Ce à quoi ça peu nuire vraiment c'est votre cycle circadien, et pour ça y a déjà un mode nuit qui réduit la luminosité des casques dans SteamVR par exemple.

----------


## nodulle

La soirée était sympa, merci aux canards qui était présent (à part celui qui nous a lâché en pleine partie !  ::ninja::  )

Et désolé Rodwin  ::sad:: , le serveur s'est vite remplis, ce qui explique que tu n'as pas pu nous rejoindre au début...

Par contre le coup des équipes j'ai pas trop compris. J'étais jamais dans l'équipe que je sélectionnai...  ::(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

C'était sympa ouais. Dommage que je ne puisse pas voir l'animation de mon avatar quand j'étais allongé sur le dos/ventre. Et puis le couteau, c'est l'arme la plus OP !!
La prochaine fois qu'on fera du Pavlov, on testera les maps customs (faudrait juste voir ensemble les maps qu'on doit tous télécharger).

----------


## Rodwin

Oui, merci à vous !

----------


## R3dF0x

> c'est pas tout ça mais *COMPOUND*
> 
> vient de _poper_ sur Steam en _Accès Anticipé_


Ouachhh, c'est quoi cette mode de jeu 8-bit !?!! Sûrement pour les djeuns de la génération Y qui n'ont pas connu cette époque !? Ou peut-être pour les plus nostalgiques !? Autrement, comment peut-on apprécier cela ? Je sais bien que les beaux graphismes ne sont pas gage de qualité, mais bon... même si j'ai aimé le 1er Wolfenstein, j'ai tellement mangé de pixels dans ma jeunesse, qu'aujourd'hui ils me sortent par les yeux. Puuu capable ! Désolé.

----------


## FixB

Skyrim VR en promo sur GMG....
Avec les derniers patchs, ça vaut le coup ?? Comment est l'intégration des Touchs ??

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> La soirée était sympa, merci aux canards qui était présent (à part celui qui nous a lâché en pleine partie !  )
> 
> Et désolé Rodwin , le serveur s'est vite remplis, ce qui explique que tu n'as pas pu nous rejoindre au début...
> 
> Par contre le coup des équipes j'ai pas trop compris. J'étais jamais dans l'équipe que je sélectionnai...


Ah ben j'ai pourtant dit au revoir, mais comme jétais dans l'équipe d'en face 80% du temps, et que je savais quand vous m'entendiez ou pas >< Ca a été le seul truc relou de la soirée, les équipes random alors qu'on se mettait ensemble. Mais à part ca, Pavlov VR a bien démontré tout son potentiel. Le jeu est très accessible, maniable, amusant, les parties s'enchaînent très rapidement. Je pense que même en 2vs2 sur la map des bureaux, on se serait amusés.

A refaire avec plaisir avec un peu plus de canards (pour 10 balles, c'est vraiment vraiment une putain de bonne affaire hein)

----------


## Elglon

> Le problème par contre de nos casques vient à mon avis plus du fait qu'il est plus difficile de reposer les yeux par rapport à un écran standard pour lequel on peut regarder "ailleurs", prendre un verre, bref quitter un peu l'écran des yeux, ainsi qu'un réglage de luminosité plus compliqué sur un casque VR qu'un simple bouton sur un écran.


Certes, mais les casques ont 2 avantages par rapport à un écran : 
1) ils t'envoient toujours une image "à l'infini". C'est a dire que chaque œil voit une image qui est très loin et n'a donc pas à accommoder pour faire la mise au point, ça correspond à l’état détendu du cristallin. Tandis que sur un écran placé à 50-70cm les yeux doivent faire la mise au point. 
2) si le casque est bien réglé, et que les jeux n'exagèrent pas trop sur la stereoscopie, (genre en te foutant une interface à 10cm du nez ! Coucou Subnautica...) les yeux sont bien parallèles. Là aussi ça correspond à un état de repos de la vue, contrairement à un écran qui t'oblige à "loucher" pour que chaque œil soient focalisé sur un même point.

D'ailleurs, personnellement, je sens bien après une grosse session VR, que lorsque je repasse à un écran, mes yeux doivent "forcer" pour regarder.
Je suis persuadé que pour les personnes qui souffrent de strabysme lorsqu'ils fatiguent ou de presbytie (ce qui commence à être mon cas, la quarantaine approchant), le casque est un meilleur dispositif qu'un écran.

----------


## Stix

Skyrim vr à 40e ça devient intéressant (sur gmg).
Qurlquun sait si il y a moyen de comboter d'autres réductions/vouchers pour baisser encore le prix ?

Edit avec le code gmgbday il tombe à 34e. ;-)

----------


## FixB

C'est ce que je disais en bas de la page précédente, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de retours sur l'utilisation des Touchs... J'hésite  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> C'est ce que je disais en bas de la page précédente, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de retours sur l'utilisation des Touchs... J'hésite


Le jeu de base fonctionnait déjà très bien en VR, beaucoup mieux que Fallout 4. Les combats à l'épée aux touch c'es assez moyen, mais la magie et surtout l'arc sont géniaux.

J'ai suivi et j'ai vu qu'il y avait pas mal de vrais mods en cours de dev, dont un qui va créer un inventaire qu'on pourra explorer avec les touch justement. A 34€, ca devient un prix très intéressant clairement, et le jeu n'a pas volé sa réputation de très bonne adaptation de vrai jeu en VR.

----------


## Rodwin

Perso j'y ai passé 40 heures, et je joue toujours...

----------


## FixB

Merci, je prends!
Des conseils sur des mods indispensables pour la VR (pour Oculus)??

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Merci, je prends!
> Des conseils sur des mods indispensables pour la VR (pour Oculus)??


https://uploadvr.com/must-skyrim-vr-...l-even-better/

----------


## Rodwin

Je ne peux pas t'aider, je joue en vanilla. Par contre, attention aux mods, ça augmente souvent les temps de chargement. Et mon PC n'est pas assez puissant, pour les mods d'amélioration visuelle notamment.

----------


## Rodwin

Quand je serai grand, je jouerai à PaperDolls, disponible dès le 28/05.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/851050/PaperDolls/


Mais ça, c'est quand je serai grand.
Je crains que mes sphincters ne soient pas assez fiables pour l'instant.

----------


## Hereticus

Pour les mods sur skyrim VR j'en ai déjà installé pas mal et je peux donner qu'un conseil : installes-en pas trop à la fois et test bien entre les coups parce-que j'ai l'impression que certains mods Skyrim SE ont tendance a foutre le boxon dans Skyrim VR. Evite aussi les mods qui touchent à l'interface.. qui est différente dans skyrim VR.

Voilà voilà  :;): .

----------


## FixB

Merci pour les retours sur Skyrim.
Je crois que je vais rester en Vanilla: Mon pc game déjà assez comme ça (gtx970).
Par contre, est-ce que l'on peut changer les attributions des boutons? Ça le paraît pas optimal pour les Touch?

----------


## Hereticus

Je sais qu'il y a un mod sur le nexus skyrim se qui permet de changer l'attribution des boutons sur les touch mais je n'ai pas encore testé  :;): .

EDIT : le voilà : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ion/mods/16627

----------


## FixB

Merci!!!

----------


## Luthor

> Je sais qu'il y a un mod sur le nexus skyrim se qui permet de changer l'attribution des boutons sur les touch mais je n'ai pas encore testé .
> 
> EDIT : le voilà : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ion/mods/16627


Steam propose une nouvelle app en bêta pour remapper les boutons de n'importe quel contrôleur dans un environnement SteamVR

----------


## 564.3

> Quand je serai grand, je jouerai à PaperDolls, disponible dès le 28/05.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/851050/PaperDolls/


L'univers a l'air de changer de ce qu'on a l'habitude de voir, mais je vais attendre des retours avant de me jeter dessus...
Ils annoncent une durée de vie super longue (15h), et je crains notamment que la soupe soit rallongée un max.

Sinon Sacralith vient de sortir et il a une bonne review sur RoadToVR. Ça me fait penser à QuiVR dans le gameplay (protection d'une zone avec téléportation sur des points de vue), mais avec un plus gros budget.
Je crois que je ne vais pas tarder à l'acheter.

----------


## Rodwin

Et en plus, y'a une histoire...
Je vais sûrement me laisser tenter aussi.

----------


## nodulle

Il y a The Invisible Hours en promo sur le store Oculus à 10.49 € au lieu de 34.99 €.  D'après les dev : «The Invisible Hours n’est pas un jeu, ce n’est pas un film, c’est un théâtre immersif» . Il à pas l'air trop mal noté, des canards ont testés ?

----------


## 564.3

> Il y a The Invisible Hours en promo sur le store Oculus à 10.49 € au lieu de 34.99 €.  D'après les dev : «The Invisible Hours n’est pas un jeu, ce n’est pas un film, c’est un théâtre immersif» . Il à pas l'air trop mal noté, des canards ont testés ?


J'ai aussi bien aimé.

C'est du genre "walking simulator" ouvert où on observe une action qui se déroule en simultané un peu partout. Faut repasser des séquences en se plaçant dans une autre pièce ou en suivant un autre personnage, pour recouper les évènements. L'intérêt est de découvrir le passé, les motivations et les actions des divers personnages. Mais il n'y a pas de mécanisme ou de chemin qui force la progression, c'est plus ouvert qu'un walking simulator classique.
Ça m'a un peu fait penser au débriefing après une "soirée enquête", où on discute avec les autres de ce qu'il se passait à un endroit où on n'était pas.

L'acting et l'ambiance sont bien rendus. C'est le genre de jeu que j'ai envie de relancer juste pour passer un moment dans l'environnement.
Le scénario est intéressant aussi, même s'il y a quelques scènes ou retournements de situation que j'ai trouvé un peu faiblards.
Autre défaut très mineur: il y a des moments où des personnages n'ont rien à faire, et ont une routine un peu trop basique. Et la locomotion éventuellement, ce n'est que de la téléportation.
Je n'ai quasi pas utilisé le mode de téléportation automatique pour suivre un personnage, je préfère le faire moi même et me poser où je veux.

----------


## nodulle

Merci pour le retour. Ça me plait bien se genre d’expérience, je crois que je vais me laisser tenter.  ::):  Dans le style ça me rappelle Quanero VR que j'avais trouvé fort sympathique.

----------


## 564.3

> Merci pour le retour. Ça me plait bien se genre d’expérience, je crois que je vais me laisser tenter.  Dans le style ça me rappelle Quanero VR que j'avais trouvé fort sympathique.


J'avais bien aimé le principe de Quanero aussi, mais c'était juste une démo technique. Et je préfère l'univers de The Invisible Hour.
Il y a des moments j'avais surtout envie de me servir un verre et m'installer au coin du feu pour regarder passer les gens  :Indeed: 
Bon, dans la pratique je me posais juste dans un coin de ma zone de jeu en le faisant correspondre à un objet in-game.

Une chose que j'ai oublié, il vaut peut-être mieux un bon niveau d'anglais. Je n'ai pas fait gaffe aux options à ce sujet.

----------


## nodulle

Ce que j'avais aimé dans Quanero, c'est le fait de découvrir les indices les uns après les autres, quand tu en trouves un ça t'emmène vers un autre, comme le pull que tu détricote quand tu tires le fil qui dépasse. Du moins c'est comme ça que j'ai vécu cette expérience.

Sinon je viens de lancer vite fait The Invisible Hour et je confirme qu'il est bien dispo en français (doublage et sous-titre).




> Il y a des moments j'avais surtout envie de me servir un verre et m'installer au coin du feu pour regarder passer les gens


Je te comprends, dès le début j'avais envie de m'installer dans un fauteuil avec un plaid et un chat sur les genoux en mode vieux pour mieux profiter de l'histoire.  :Popcorn:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> L'univers a l'air de changer de ce qu'on a l'habitude de voir, mais je vais attendre des retours avant de me jeter dessus...
> Ils annoncent une durée de vie super longue (15h), et je crains notamment que la soupe soit rallongée un max.
> 
> Sinon Sacralith vient de sortir et il a une bonne review sur RoadToVR. Ça me fait penser à QuiVR dans le gameplay (protection d'une zone avec téléportation sur des points de vue), mais avec un plus gros budget.
> Je crois que je ne vais pas tarder à l'acheter.


J'ai pris Sacralith, je vous dirai si c'est bien ou pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vu sur uploadvr, on aura droit à un Starship Trooper like pour 2019 sur Rift, Vive et WMR. Son nom "Blood, Bugs and Bullets"

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Sinon Sacralith vient de sortir et il a une bonne review sur RoadToVR. Ça me fait penser à QuiVR dans le gameplay (protection d'une zone avec téléportation sur des points de vue), mais avec un plus gros budget.
> Je crois que je ne vais pas tarder à l'acheter.


*ptit retour vite-fait* :
j'ai juste commencé le 1er chapitre, dans la forêt
alors on est un groupe de 4 soldats
et effectivement on  _(nous et un autre archer contrôlé par l'I.A.)_
on a des zones pour se téléporter disséminées un peu partout
tandis que les 2 autres en épée, s'occupent directement des vagues d'ennemie qui arrivent
et pour l'instant le but est de les dégommer tous

le tir à l'arc est assez intuitif, rien de compliquer
on prend les flèches (illimitée?) derrières soit et on les dirigent sur l'arc et on vise on tire
c'est plutôt beau
c'est sous-titré FR pour les passages important, mais pas à 100% apparemment
ça m'a occupé une ptite dizaine de minute en mode normal ou facile jne sais plus 
(en tt cas yen a 2, l'autre c'est Hard)

avis positif pour l'instant, pour - de 20 balles, ça part plutôt bien...
 :;):

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Et en plus, y'a une histoire...
> Je vais sûrement me laisser tenter aussi.


@*RODWIN*

DSL pour le HS, mais as tu reçu mon message (privé)?
je clique plusieurs fois sur envoyé message (privé), et il ne se passe rien
et en +, je n'ai pas de message envoyé, rien du tout, dans ma boite au lettre
du coup, je me demande si il n'y a pas un soucis là ? :HS-OFF:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai fait les 2 premières missions de Sacralith. C'est très linéaire, le chemin est balisé et on ne peut se téléporter que seulement si nos 2 compagnons aux corps à corps avancent. Et si l'un des 2 meurent, c'est game over et on recommence le niveau.
Visuellement, il est correct mais par contre, faites gaffe à pas trop poussé le super sampling de Steam VR, sinon vous allez faire pas mal d'aller retour entre le jeu et SteamVR Space.

Côté maniement de l'arc, je ne sais pas si le jeu propose de l'auto-aim ou non, j'ai l'impression de trop bien visée alors que ça fait un pacquet de mois que je n'ai pas touché un arc en VR. D'ailleurs, il y a un truc qui dérange quand on tire la flèche de son étui, elle n'est pas alignée et du coup, je galère un peu pour enchainer des tirs rapides.

Sinon, bah, j'ai mal au bras, enfin surtout le bras qui tient l'arc. Au bout d'un moment, je ne pouvais plus lever l'arme pour tirer. Bref, sur ce que j'ai vu, c'est un Tower Defense. Le jeu reprend le concept de The Lab où le joueur doit défendre son chateau. Mais là, on remplace le château par 2 bots.

----------


## Rodwin

@Lance Solo : Oui, merci, 5 fois !  :haha: 
@Metal : Donc t'es pas hyper emballé.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Au début, j'étais super emballé. Rien que  le fait de pouvoir jouer de la musique pendant l'intro -j'ai cru que c'était l'écran de chargement.
Et la finition est vraiment bon mais le déplacement est super statique. Pas de free locomotion mais seulement du TP à des zones définit par les développeurs. D'ailleurs, le joueur ne se fait pas attaquer. C'est un peu dommage. Je vais quand même continuer ma partie.

Du coup, j'espère que InDeath est plus intéressant ? je me tâte à le prendre sachant que je vise mal à l'arc.

----------


## Rodwin

J'ai l'impression que In Death est moins intéressant. Le système de déplacement est bizarre (tu tires où tu veux aller on dirait) et les ennemis sont beaucoup moins nombreux et peu offensifs.
Entre les deux, je pense plutôt prendre Sacralith.

Bon, sinon ça y est, la communauté à pris d'assaut Beat Saber, et ça devient n'importe quoi.
Ils ont développé un "patch" qui permet de télécharger les "Custom songs" directement dans le jeu, avec gestion du score en ligne. Il manque encore la possibilité de voter pour ses préférées, mais gageons que ça viendra avant le patch des devs.
Ça se trouve ici => https://github.com/Umbranoxio/BeatSa...aller/releases
(si ça n'a pas sa place chez CPC, je le retirerai bien sûr)
Du coup, vous n'avez plus aucune excuse pour ne pas tester vos skills sur du Imagine Dragons ou du Hatsune Miku !
Allez, chargez vos contrôleurs, vous n'avez pas fini de suer !

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai l'impression que In Death est moins intéressant. Le système de déplacement est bizarre (tu tires où tu veux aller on dirait) et les ennemis sont beaucoup moins nombreux et peu offensifs.


Ce n'est pas le même genre de jeu à mon sens, ça serait comme classer tous les jeux avec des flingues dans la même catégorie.

In Death c'est du rogue-lite répétitif qui ne pardonne pas. Du coup j'y ai joué 22h, et même si je me lasse plus ou moins, les derniers patchs relancent la machine.

Mais j'aime bien aussi me faire une campagne scénarisée pour varier, donc je compte aussi me prendre Sacralith. Il y a peut-être moins d'auto-aim quand on change de niveau de difficulté.

Concernant In Death:

La locomotion est un mélange de déplacement libre assez lent, jets rapide style "dague" de téléportation courte portée, flèches de téléportation longue portée. Je trouve que ça marche plutôt bien.

Les ennemis sont plutôt variés (quand on en a débloqué) et agressifs (tirs à distance + téléportation, foncent au corps à corps), même s'ils ont une distance de détection audio-visuelle réduite. Le principe c'est d'éviter d'en attirer par paquets sinon on se fait défoncer, donc forcément on joue plus lentement / furtivement.

Mais le système de leaderboard a été mis à jour pour que ce soit des défis en 30 minutes, ce qui pousse à jouer plus agressivement. Sur mes quelques tentatives depuis qu'ils ont changé le système, je ne suis jamais arrivé à la fin du temps. Faut dire que la nouvelle zone est bien violente...




> Bon, sinon ça y est, la communauté à pris d'assaut Beat Saber, et ça devient n'importe quoi.


Il y a aussi des nouvelles skin d'armes (sans changer la hitbox bien sur): https://imgur.com/a/p19mJzx
Et un subreddit pour proposer/voter sur des morceaux, pour ceux qui veulent faire des beatmaps potentiellement populaires /r/beatsabersongs/

Edit: j'aime bien ces sabres https://twitter.com/Ikeiwa/status/996711197218164738




Edit2: encore mieux https://streamable.com/eh33d

----------


## ExPanda

Et ils veulent pas laisser les dév terminer leur jeu avant de faire n'importe quoi avec ?
L'éditeur de niveaux non officiel je trouve que c'est limite un manque de respect pour les auteurs, mais bon...

----------


## 564.3

> Et ils veulent pas laisser les dév terminer leur jeu avant de faire n'importe quoi avec ?
> L'éditeur de niveaux non officiel je trouve que c'est limite un manque de respect pour les auteurs, mais bon...


Ouais ça doit être assez frustrant pour eux, mais ils ont l'air de bien le prendre. Ça participe aussi à la popularité du jeu.
Le twitter officiel du jeu relaie tous les mods qui trainent, et les interviews des devs sur le sujet c'est du genre qu'ils sont impressionnés par ce qui a été fait en si peu de temps.

Ça doit quand même un peu les brider, maintenant s'ils changent des trucs en profondeur ça va péter des mods ici et là. Et ce qu'ils vont sortir sera comparé aux éditeurs tiers et mods.
Enfin ils vont probablement faire comme la plupart des devs, une sortie sur la branche beta pas seulement pour les bugs, mais aussi le temps que ceux qui veulent fassent des ajustements sur les mods & co.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Et ils veulent pas laisser les dév terminer leur jeu avant de faire n'importe quoi avec ?
> L'éditeur de niveaux non officiel je trouve que c'est limite un manque de respect pour les auteurs, mais bon...


Oui clairement, comme dit ci-dessus, ca joue enormément sur la popularité du titre donc c'est que du positif pour eux. Et je suis persuadé qu'ils préparent des packs de chanson en DLC payant, et que ca va cartonner, même sils proposent un éditeur de niveaux à côté. Toute l'effeversence autour du jeu montre qu'il fonctionne bien au dela du buzz initial.

SIon, petit team deathmatch sur map custom sur Pavlov VR, c'est tellement défoulant, tellement stressant. Telle génial.

On se refait une session entre canards la semaine pro, quitte a se mettre en 2vs2 sur de petites maps.

----------


## darkmanticora

Tiens j'étais au gros événement de ma boîte cette semaine à Prague (boîte dans les réseaux sociaux) et ils ont fait venir le compositeur des musiques de béat saber sur scène  ::P:  (bon c'était plus pour parler de comment les réseaux sociaux les ont aidés à faire le buzz plutôt que du jeu en lui même, mais c'était intéressant).

----------


## Elglon

> Oui clairement, comme dit ci-dessus, ca joue enormément sur la popularité du titre donc c'est que du positif pour eux. Et je suis persuadé qu'ils préparent des packs de chanson en DLC payant, et que ca va cartonner, même sils proposent un éditeur de niveaux à côté. Toute l'effeversence autour du jeu montre qu'il fonctionne bien au dela du buzz initial.
> 
> SIon, petit team deathmatch sur map custom sur Pavlov VR, c'est tellement défoulant, tellement stressant. Telle génial.
> 
> On se refait une session entre canards la semaine pro, quitte a se mettre en 2vs2 sur de petites maps.


Je pense qu'ils n'aurait quand même pas dû intégrer le Ranking in game sur les musiques de la commu. Histoire de garder un interet supplémentaire aux pack officiels. 

À part ca, à chaque fois que je lance le jeu machinalement , je me dit "bon je commence à me lasser la, j'arriverais pas à monter les scores, j'ai atteins ma limite", et puis je me rend compte que mon frère m'a grillé sur deux ou trois pistes, et je passe une heure à y remédier ... ^^

----------


## FixB

Perso, je ne suis pas fan des musiques de base. Sans la possibilité d'avoir d'autres musiques, je ne l'aurai pas acheté... Je suis sûrement pas le seul, donc ça fait des ventes en plus pour les devs !

----------


## ExPanda

Le truc c'est pas de permettre de jouer sur d'autres chansons, c'est de court-circuiter les dévs qui sont en train de mettre un éditeur de niveaux en place, et de commencer à modifier à toc un jeu en early access.

----------


## Alcor

Vous arrivez à voir un ranking sur les musiques customs ? 
J'ai certaines chansons les plus connus dans les customs (believer par exemple) et je ne vois aucun ranking.

----------


## 564.3

> Vous arrivez à voir un ranking sur les musiques customs ? 
> J'ai certaines chansons les plus connus dans les customs (believer par exemple) et je ne vois aucun ranking.


Faut installer un mod dédié à l'envoi/réception de scores vers un site dédié.
Maintenant il y a un programme d'installation de mods avec tous les plus populaires (download in-game, lancement, gestion des scores).

L'avantage de l'intégration par les devs, c'est qu'il y aura du streaming audio dans les règles, donc pas de problèmes de copyright. 'fin ça sera géré par le diffuseur, genre sur AudioShield ça arrive que le morceau du jour ne soit pas jouable en France...

Pour l'éditeur de niveau, sur PC ils pourraient simplement laisser faire les tiers vu comme c'est parti... mais vu qu'ils comptent le sortir avec sur PSVR aussi (selon un tweet), faudra qu'ils finissent le leur de toute façon. Et qu'il soit utilisable au pad, ou éventuellement aux PS move, on verra d'ici là.

Edit: un éditeur officiel reste mieux que de devoir aller en chercher un sur internet. Même si ce que j'aime bien dans les mods et éditeurs tiers actuels, c'est qu'ils sont tous open-source.

----------


## Hereticus

Salut les gars !

Y aurait-il un jeu de bagnole arcade sympa en vr ? Pour le moment j ai juste dirt rally et c est quand même fort complexe a prendre en main pour ma fille de 8 ans  :;):  (même si elle s en sort déjà très bien  ::P: ).

----------


## DrGurdil

Y'a un jeu sympa et top niveaux sensations pour ça : sur les genoux de papa sur l'autoroute. En plus c'est en mode easy y'a des rails qui empêchent de sortir de la route  ::trollface::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Salut les gars !
> 
> Y aurait-il un jeu de bagnole arcade sympa en vr ? Pour le moment j ai juste dirt rally et c est quand même fort complexe a prendre en main pour ma fille de 8 ans  (même si elle s en sort déjà très bien ).



Pas testé en VR, mais ma fille de 6 ans s'amuse beaucoup sur EuroTruck Simulator, qui est compatible VR. Le jeu est simple, assez lent vu qu'on pilote un camion, et très réaliste.

----------


## Rodwin

Sinon tu as les Project Cars, 1 & 2, dont les paramètres d'aide à la conduite peuvent rendre les parties très sympas pour des mômes.
Attention cependant à la cinétose sur ce genre d'activité, c'est un coup à les dégoûter !

----------


## Elglon

> Sinon Sacralith vient de sortir et il a une bonne review sur RoadToVR. Ça me fait penser à QuiVR dans le gameplay (protection d'une zone avec téléportation sur des points de vue), mais avec un plus gros budget.
> Je crois que je ne vais pas tarder à l'acheter.


Je viens de tester, franchement très bof. C'est très répétitif dans le gameplay, et surtout je trouve les casques VR pas du tout adapté au tir à l'arc. C'est impossible de viser réellement, et on masque l'un des capteurs 50% du temps sur Oculus.

Bref, refund.

----------


## nodulle

> SIon, petit team deathmatch sur map custom sur Pavlov VR, c'est tellement défoulant, tellement stressant. Telle génial.
> 
> On se refait une session entre canards la semaine pro, quitte a se mettre en 2vs2 sur de petites maps.


On la prévoit quand cette session Pavlov ?  ::):

----------


## 564.3

*Sacralith*

J'ai commencé directement la campagne en hard, et il n'a pas l'air d'y avoir une assistance au tir.
Quelques missions ont du être retentées parce que j'ai eu un passage à vide dans les combos, une mauvaise gestion du contexte et/ou des pouvoirs.
Et au bout d'un peu moins de 2h de jeu, générique de fin...

Le gameplay de tir à l'arc est plutôt satisfaisant (en hard en tous cas).
La campagne fait passer par des décors assez variés par rapport à beaucoup de jeux VR, parfois un peu trop sombres ou peu lisibles.
Le scénario n'est pas super. Par contre l'intro chantée est bien marrante.

Ça laisse une impression bordélique/frénétique pour plusieurs raisons:
- gestion de la foule et des téléportations, parfois on ne sait plus trop où on en est ni où on va
- il n'y a pas vraiment de pause, ça enchaine sans arrêt. Quand on a plus ou moins nettoyé le secteur, les guerriers courent en avant.
- ça arrive qu'un abruti de guerrier rush en avant pendant que l'autre reste en arrière. Se séparer en équipe de un n'a jamais été une stratégie gagnante dans ce genre de contexte...
- j'ai débloqué pas mal de pouvoirs, mais pas vraiment eu le temps de comprendre comment bien utiliser certains

Enfin, pour les fois où j'ai recommencé un niveau, ça m'a semblé plus clair.
Les spawn de vagues d'ennemis sont toujours les mêmes, mais leur comportement peut varier selon le contexte.

Au final c'est mitigé, mais je crois que je vais quand même me refaire la campagne pour débloquer d'autres pouvoirs.
Il y a du scoring avec des leaderboards, mais j'aurais préféré des objectifs. Enfin débloquer des trucs avec l'XP c'est déjà pas mal.

----------


## Shamanix

Dites, des gens ont testés Seeking Dawn ? : https://univrcity.fr/seeking-dawn-en-acces-anticipe/

Apparemment ça vient de passer en early acces.

Le trailer ne fait pas envie du tout, mais bon les trailers....


EDIT: Même question concernant la récente sortie en acces anticipé de Compbound.
J'avais test la petite démo déja sortie et c'étais bien sympa mais l'implémentation des contrôles en étais au strict minimum et on ne pouvait tourner que physiquement (entendez par la, pas avec un stick des touchs) ce qui n'est pas du tout pratique a cause du cable, est-ce que cette version corrige ça ?

----------


## 564.3

> Dites, des gens ont testés Seeking Dawn ? : https://univrcity.fr/seeking-dawn-en-acces-anticipe/
> Apparemment ça vient de passer en early acces.
> Le trailer ne fait pas envie du tout, mais bon les trailers....


Mouais, ça ne me tentais pas plus que ça non plus. L'animation de rechargement des armes scripté dans le trailer m'a aussi un peu fait flipper.
J'attends de voir des retours éventuels, mais pour l'instant il n'y a rien sur Reddit.
Le truc bizarre c'est qu'il ne soit pas sorti sur Steam, les devs font la distribution directement.




> EDIT: Même question concernant la récente sortie en acces anticipé de Compbound.
> J'avais test la petite démo déja sortie et c'étais bien sympa mais l'implémentation des contrôles en étais au strict minimum et on ne pouvait tourner que physiquement (entendez par la, pas avec un stick des touchs) ce qui n'est pas du tout pratique a cause du cable, est-ce que cette version corrige ça ?


J'hésite à le prendre aussi, j'avais bien aimé le gameplay de la démo, mais ça n'allait pas très loin tout ça...
Ils ont mis à jour la démo, s'il y a des changements dans les controles ça a du être appliqué là aussi.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai Seeking Dawn, et je n'ai pas eu une seule mise à jour depuis Mars 2018. Les maps sont extrêmement petite malgrés qu'elles soient toutes interconnectées entre elles.
C'est visuellement beau mais pas trop (c'est vraiment aléatoire). Les combats sont toutes molles comme pas possible. 

Je n'ai pas testé le coop. Bref, pour le moment, je suis déception.

----------


## Shamanix

Bon bah concernant Seeking Dawn, ça fera toujours 35€ d'économisé  ::P: 

Concernant Compbound en revanche, je suis curieux de voir ce que donnerons les prochaine MAJ, par ce que si les sensations de jeu ont l'air tres sympa de même que la DA old school, le level design par contre a vraiment l'air a chier.

----------


## ExPanda

Dites, ceux qui ont fait Lone Echo, il y a une touche pour remettre la vue droite ?  ::unsure:: 
J'ai réussi à surmonter mon mal des transports, mais si de base le jeu est sympa et nous laisse dans le même angle, quand on utilise un propulseur dehors ça part dans tous les sens et j'ai fini bloqué de travers, c'était pas agréable, du tout. Obligé d'aller activer les trucs genre roulis et tangage et d'ajuster la position à la main  ::|:

----------


## pumableu

> Dites, ceux qui ont fait Lone Echo, il y a une touche pour remettre la vue droite ? 
> J'ai réussi à surmonter mon mal des transports, mais si de base le jeu est sympa et nous laisse dans le même angle, quand on utilise un propulseur dehors ça part dans tous les sens et j'ai fini bloqué de travers, c'était pas agréable, du tout. Obligé d'aller activer les trucs genre roulis et tangage et d'ajuster la position à la main


Sur l'HTC si j'ai bonne mémoire, tu peux déplacer de 90° la caméra avec le trackpad (appuyant sur la gauche ou droite je ne sais plus trop)

----------


## Hereticus

> Pas testé en VR, mais ma fille de 6 ans s'amuse beaucoup sur EuroTruck Simulator, qui est compatible VR. Le jeu est simple, assez lent vu qu'on pilote un camion, et très réaliste.


Merci pour ta réponse, ça pourrait le faire ! Par contre j'ai regardé sur la page steam de EuroTRuck Simulator et de EuroTruck Simulator 2 , aucune mention de la VR dans les périphériques supportés ... lequel choisir alors ? Et comment sais-tu dés lors qu'il est compatible VR ?




> Sinon tu as les Project Cars, 1 & 2, dont les paramètres d'aide à la conduite peuvent rendre les parties très sympas pour des mômes.
> Attention cependant à la cinétose sur ce genre d'activité, c'est un coup à les dégoûter !


L'aide à la conduite rend vraiment le jeu beaucoup plus simple ? Car un copain a le premier volet et j'avoue avoir très péniblement réussi a faire un tour  ::P: . Mais je ne sais pas si l'aide a la conduite était activée  ::): .

----------


## nodulle

C'est EuroTruck Simulator *2* et il faut basculer sur la branche beta pour en profiter.  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

> Sur l'HTC si j'ai bonne mémoire, tu peux déplacer de 90° la caméra avec le trackpad (appuyant sur la gauche ou droite je ne sais plus trop)


La caméra se tourne bien au stick, mais si on a pris un angle par rapport à la position droite, ce n'est pas corrigé.
Là en gros au lieu d'avoir les pieds "au sol" (la station est plus ou moins présentée avec un haut et un bas), j'avais les pieds "aux murs", et tourner sur moi-même ne corrigeait pas ça, je tournais juste la tête horizontalement en gros. J'ai du aller activer d'autres options dont je sais plus les noms exacts pour avoir d'autres angles de rotation, et c'était horrible pour me remettre parfaitement droit.

----------


## nodulle

Je pense que ton problème est enfaîte parfaitement normal. Le robot n'est jamais parfaitement droit, quand tu avances, bien que ton corps physique est (et reste) perpendiculaire au sol (à cause de cette satané gravité terrestre), le corps de ton robot se mets en position horizontal (un peu comme superman quand il se déplace dans les airs le poing levé). Ce qui est plus ou moins logique car il est en impesanteur. Tu peux notamment le voir sur les autres joueurs dans Echo Arena le mode multi. C'est peut-être perturbant mais il ne faut pas que tu te focalises sur ton corps virtuel.  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

Ah oui, mais on ne parle pas de la même chose je crois. On voit bien le corps du robot qui flotte et c'est pas gênant du tout.

En fait, quand on lance le jeu, on voit "droit" comme si on avait les deux pieds posés au sol de la capsule, et cet angle ne bouge pas (avec les options de base du moins, tant que l'on n'active pas le roulis et le tangage). Tout au plus on tourne la tête horizontalement (lacet), mais on a beau pencher la tête et tout, le référentiel reste fixe.
J'aimerais juste pouvoir réinitialiser ça facilement quand un truc extérieur (en l'occurence 

Spoiler Alert! 


le propulseur rouge trouvé sur le "toit" de la station

) a fait changer les valeurs de tangage et roulis, sans aller les activer dans les menus et réajuster à la main en tâtonnant (j'ai un peu de mal avec ces mouvements en VR  :Gerbe:  )

Illustration de kalytay :

----------


## Elglon

> La caméra se tourne bien au stick, mais si on a pris un angle par rapport à la position droite, ce n'est pas corrigé.
> Là en gros au lieu d'avoir les pieds "au sol" (la station est plus ou moins présentée avec un haut et un bas), j'avais les pieds "aux murs", et tourner sur moi-même ne corrigeait pas ça, je tournais juste la tête horizontalement en gros. J'ai du aller activer d'autres options dont je sais plus les noms exacts pour avoir d'autres angles de rotation, et c'était horrible pour me remettre parfaitement droit.


Fort heureusement, quasiment tout le level design du jeu est conçu sur le même plan, qui est aussi celui des anneaux de la planète, avec le soleil positionné comme si on était sur terre. Au final, ça passe bien sans avoir à trop jouer sur le roulis/tangage. 
Je recommande d'y joué assis sur un tabouret de bar ou chaise haute pour plus de confort.

----------


## ExPanda

> Au final, ça passe bien sans avoir à trop jouer sur le roulis/tangage.


Je n'y avais jamais touché avant de me retrouver de travers et pas pouvoir me remettre droit...
Mais personne d'autre n'a eu ce cas ? Personne ne s'est servi du propulseur à l'extérieur de la station ?  ::huh::

----------


## Shamanix

Pour info: Concernant Compbound, j'ai vu que la démo avais été mise a jours et du coup j'ai lancer ça ce matin pour tester et effectivement les nouvelles armes sont integrés, et il y'a enfin une gestion du 180° (même si pour le moment on ne peut tourner que par accoups) et des contrôles aux Touchs.

Hélas je trouve le jeu trop cher (20€) pour un Wolfenstein-like, offrant du coup un level design d'une affligeante pauvreté.

----------


## nodulle

J'ai rien compris à ton problème !  :^_^: 
Et je ne me souviens plus du 

Spoiler Alert! 


propulseur rouge trouvé sur le "toit" de la station

 tu aurais un screen ou une vidéo?

Et comme dit Elglon, tout le level design du jeu a été pensé sur le même plan, normalement tu n'as jamais besoin de te remettre droit, les options de roulis et de tangage proposé dans les options sont juste là pour ceux qui veulent délirer à se mettre dans tout les sens. Car dans les fait, tu en as jamais besoin.

----------


## ExPanda

J'essaie de faire un screenshot ce soir  :;): 
De base la vue ne tourne jamais sur ces axes donc pas de soucis. Par contre avec ce truc, la vue devient libre.

Edit : Ah ben pas besoin y'a une vidéo YT qui le montre :

----------


## nodulle

::O:  What ! D'où il sort ce truc !  ::huh::  Je l'avais jamais vu !  ::o: 

Faut vite que je me refasse un run de ce jeu !  ::love::

----------


## ExPanda

Il se trouve à l'endroit où il le dépose à la fin de la vidéo.
Par contre, ça file facilement la gerbe  :Gerbe: 

(Et donc, ça passe la caméra en libre et tu finis de traviole  ::ninja::  )


Edit : Ben tiens, en regardant ce qui se disait sur ce truc je crois que j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème :



> In echo arena clicking and holding both thumb sticks for 2s resets orientation.


J'ai juste un peu peur que ça ne marche pas avec mon WMR, vu qu'un clic sur les sticks ouvre le menu Steam.  ::unsure::

----------


## wiotts

Le mode battle royal arrive su RecRoom.

Pourquoi pas, c'est gratuit et ça ne peut pas faire de mal, vue le grand nombre d'autres activités sur ce jeu si ce mode n'est pas à la hauteur !

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

et le *support VR* est dispo pour *THE FOREST*
apparemment sur *Oculus RiFT* et *HTC ViVE*
mais en phase *Bêta*

sur Steam

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pareil, j'ai jamais vu ce machin rouge !!

----------


## 564.3

> et le *support VR* est dispo pour *THE FOREST*
> apparemment sur *Oculus RiFT* et *HTC ViVE*
> mais en phase *Bêta*
> 
> sur Steam


J'ai testé The Forest et il y a encore pas mal de taf même s'il y a du positif.

*Les problèmes de la version actuelle*:

- les perfs: ce n'est pas très beau par défaut et je perds déjà des frames. Pas trop cherché à tuner tout ça.

- il y a des problèmes dans la gestion des hauteurs: si on s'accroupit IRL le jeu pète un peu les plombs, y a un bouton pour s'accroupir. L'ouverture d'une valise me met parfois en lévitation aussi... au moins ça doit pouvoir se jouer assis sans problèmes, mais c'est bizarre qu'ils n'aient pas vu ça.

- l'ergonomie des menus d'option: déplacement au trackpad, gachette gauche/droite pour changer de page, menu gauche/droit pour retours/valider... jamais vu ça avant. Et c'est écrit un peu petit

- pas beaucoup d'options pour les controles VR: c'est de la locomotion relative au casque (pas vu d'option pour changer), virer la diminution de FOV/fondu au noir lors des rotations/courses ne marche pas. Edit: il parait que l'option de confort "diminution du FOV" est inversée, faut mettre au max pour la virer...

- l'ergonomie in-game est un peu bizarre aussi, mais on s'y fait. En l'absence d'explications j'ai quand même fini par retrouver mes petits en tentant tout et n'importe quoi. Enfin, avec la nouvelle interface SteamVR on pourra remapper tout ça. Edit: il parait que ça pose problème actuellement, cumul de trucs en versions beta...

*Ce qui marche déjà bien*:

- les menu in-game sont bien pour la VR, pour la plupart hérités de la version écran  (nappe avec les objets - avec un pointeur laser par contre mais c'est raisonnable, bouquin avec les infos et le crafting), et la fameuse montre avec la faim/soif spécifique à la VR

- les combat au corps à corps sont dynamiques (hérité de la version écran), donc ça rend plutôt bien. Disons qu'on ne se retrouve pas à touiller son arme dans le bide de l'adversaire en attendant qu'il se prenne des dégats, vu qu'ils sont super mobiles, font des manœuvres d'encerclement, etc. Par contre il y a un fort risque d'accident IRL (coups dans le mobilier).

- je n'ai pas retrouvé comment faire un arc, donc pas encore testé ça

- la coupe des arbres et autre crafting est comme en version écran, donc pas vraiment immersif même si on fait les mouvements. Il y a des marqueurs d'activité, ça fait poper des rondins & co. Mais c'est efficace.

- pas vu de problème "game-breaking" sur ma courte session

*Au final*, je crois que je vais attendre quelques patchs et/ou retours de mecs qui auront pas mal creusé le sujet (modifs de fichier .ini ou autre) avant de m'y mettre sérieusement.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour info, la démo de Zone of the Ender 2 : The Second Runner MARS est dispo sur le PSN et permet de tester le jeu en VR.
La démo PC devrait également arriver dans pas longtemps. Le jeu est prévu pour Septembre 2018 et toute la campagne solo sera jouable entièrement en VR.

Du coup, j'en ai profiter pour tester la démo en VR et c'est assez bizarre comme feeling. Je n'ai pas eu de malaise particulier avec/sans les assistances pour réduire la nausée en VR lors des Dash ultra rapide. 
Le headtracking n'est pas vraiment exploité dans le sens où il n'est pas possible de verrouiller les cibles au regard. Le fait de pouvoir regarder tout autour de soit depuis le cockpit c'est bien, mais vu la vitesse de déplacement du Jehuty (le robot qu'on pilote), finalement, je me contente de regarder devant moi.

Et parlons du Dash, j'ai été perturbé de voir ma cible si près en moins d'une seconde juste après avoir déclenché le dash. C'est pire que la téléportation. On ne sent pas le Jehuty se déplacer. A la place, on a la sensation que le jeu fait plutôt un gros zoom x20.

Grosse déception côté cinématique, je m'attendais pouvoir vivre les cinématiques depuis le cockpit. Là, les développeurs n'ont fait aucune adaptation. Ils se sont contenter de balancer les cinématiques d'origine sur un écran 2D. Par contre, le jeu en VR est super fluide sur Playstation 4 non Pro et propose le début du jeu et permet d'affronter le 1er boss du jeu et s'arrête au moment de rencontrer le 2e boss.

Je le prendrai sur PC malgré cette adaptation un peu batarde.

----------


## Elglon

> What ! D'où il sort ce truc !  Je l'avais jamais vu ! 
> 
> Faut vite que je me refasse un run de ce jeu !


Lol pareil, il a dû être rajouté dans des patchs.

----------


## ExPanda

Aucune idée vu que je suis en train de faire le jeu pour la première fois, par contre ça a l'air d'être un truc plus ou moins caché vu où il se trouve. Je suis tombé dessus en cherchant les cubesats autour de la station.

Je re-préviens quand même, passer près de la base file vraiment la gerbe.

----------


## Luthor

> J'ai testé The Forest et il y a encore pas mal de taf même s'il y a du positif.
> 
> *Les problèmes de la version actuelle*:
> 
> - les perfs: ce n'est pas très beau par défaut et je perds déjà des frames. Pas trop cherché à tuner tout ça.
> 
> - il y a des problèmes dans la gestion des hauteurs: si on s'accroupit IRL le jeu pète un peu les plombs, y a un bouton pour s'accroupir. L'ouverture d'une valise me met parfois en lévitation aussi... au moins ça doit pouvoir se jouer assis sans problèmes, mais c'est bizarre qu'ils n'aient pas vu ça.
> 
> - l'ergonomie des menus d'option: déplacement au trackpad, gachette gauche/droite pour changer de page, menu gauche/droit pour retours/valider... jamais vu ça avant. Et c'est écrit un peu petit
> ...


Merci pour le retour, j'hésitais pas mal  ::):  Je vais attendre un peu encore.

Sinon ya des joueurs de Star trek crew bridge, dans le coin ? je cherche des personnes pour le commencer, j'ai à peine toucher au jeu  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Merci pour le retour, j'hésitais pas mal  Je vais attendre un peu encore.


Les devs ont déjà sorti un patch pour corriger les gaffes les plus évidentes, notamment l'option de confort qui diminue le FOV.
J'attends un patch pour la locomotion relative au controleur et la gestion de s'accroupir IRL au moins, avant de m'y remettre.

Je ne joue pas à Star Treck, mais je crois qu'il y avait un sujet dédié sur le forum. Enfin, plus de monde verra peut-être ton message ici.


Sinon il y a le DLC pour Arizona Sunshine qui vient de sortir pour 2.50€ (un mission préquelle de 30min-1h et des challenges), et les premiers retours sont plutôt positifs. Je vais sans doute y jouer ce WE.

----------


## nodulle

Yep y'a moi ! Je l'ai jamais finis et ça fait longtemps que j'y ai joué. Mais ça me botterais bien d'y rejouer !  ::): 
Après si il y a d'autre canards de partant, on pourrait se faire un équipage au complet.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai aussi Star Trek, je l'ai fait avec 2 autres canards quand c'était tout juste sorti. Il nous manquait un quatrième pour avancer. De mémoire, il nous restait les 2 dernières missions de la campagne.

----------


## pumableu

Hey les emplumés, avec la sortie du DLC Dead Man sur Arizona Sunshine,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbw-8WgIFC4

Des intéressés pour la faire coop? Voir un peu de mode Horde?

----------


## lousticos

> Hey les emplumés, avec la sortie du DLC Dead Man sur Arizona Sunshine,
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbw-8WgIFC4
> 
> Des intéressés pour la faire coop? Voir un peu de mode Horde?


Je suis chaud, mais pas dispo avant au moins 1 semaine (je suis en période de partiels  ::P: )

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Päs mal de promos sur l'Oculus Store avec un peu de tout.

Sinon, y'a une nouvelle alpha de *Space Junkies* disponible, et même étant sous NDA, ca sent la killer-app en multi. Ca m'a meme fait lacher Beat Saber c'est dire !

----------


## Luthor

Du coup les gens intéressés par Star trek, on peut s'organiser comment ?

----------


## nodulle

> Du coup les gens intéressés par Star trek, on peut s'organiser comment ?


Vu que le jeu a un topic concerné, autant aller dessus. Ça le fera vivre.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Hey les emplumés, avec la sortie du DLC Dead Man sur Arizona Sunshine,
> Des intéressés pour la faire coop? Voir un peu de mode Horde?


Je ne vais pas tarder à y jouer, mais je préfère me faire le DLC en solo une première fois. Il parait que c'est vite plié.

Ceux qui veulent peuvent toujours m'ajouter sur Steam (même pseudo qu'ici) et m'envoyer un message à l'occase où on est en ligne en même temps (plutôt l'aprem à priori).

----------


## nodulle

Je viens de le finir. Rien de transcendant, l'histoire se passe avant celle du jeu de base. Y'a quelques nouvelles armes et effectivement c'est vite plié. Y'a une heure de jeu à tout cassé. Et je ne compte pas y jouer en multi. Mais bon pour 2,49 € ça passe encore...

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens de le finir. Rien de transcendant, l'histoire se passe avant celle du jeu de base. Y'a quelques nouvelles armes et effectivement c'est vite plié. Y'a une heure de jeu à tout cassé. Et je ne compte pas y jouer en multi. Mais bon pour 2,49 € ça passe encore...


  Arf je venais justement pour écrire un truc du genre. C'est sympa tant qu'on découvre, mais sans plus.  Il a fallu un peu de temps pour me refaire à l'ergonomie de ce jeu, et ça m'a aussi rappelé qu'il y a des trucs un peu décevants dans les interactions avec l'environnement.  Mais ça reste satisfaisant de dégommer du zombie.

----------


## ExPanda

Bon ben ça y est j'ai fini Lone Echo.  :Emo: 

Je voulais juste avancer un peu en faisant une ou deux missions, et... J'ai plus pu lâcher avant la fin.
J'en étais 

Spoiler Alert! 


juste avant l'arrivée du vaisseau, et forcément après j'ai pas pu lâcher avant d'avoir sauvé Liv.



Merci à tous ceux qui ont conseillé ce jeu, c'est une pépite. Effectivement il ne fait pas peur, tout au plus un peu de tension à un moment, le seul "jumpscare" que j'ai eu est dû à un soucis technique (

Spoiler Alert! 


mes mains se sont retrouvée à trois mètres devant moi, en plein dans la biomasse qui forcément a réagi, ça fait drôle

).
Comme à part aujourd'hui où j'ai joué plus de deux heures de suite avant je n'avais fait que des petites sessions, j'ai aucune idée du temps total pour le terminer, mais il est pas très long.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'avais finit Lone Echo au bout de 7-8 heures.

----------


## Erokh

Moi je viens de commencer Lucky's tale. C'est tout mignon, c'est sympa, le personnage se manie bien.

Par contre, le fait qu'il soit en VR n'apporte pas grand chose au final: on a un surplus d'immersion, surtout du au fait que la totalité du champ de vision est couvert, mais à part ça...
Je ne suis encore qu'au 3ème niveau, mais j'ai de gros doute sur la présence de trucs spécifiques VR qui apporteraient un vrai plus au jeu. Le coup de la visée au casque pour les bombes par exemple, n'apporte pas grand chose.

----------


## Shamanix

> Päs mal de promos sur l'Oculus Store avec un peu de tout.
> 
> Sinon, y'a une nouvelle alpha de *Space Junkies* disponible, et même étant sous NDA, ca sent la killer-app en multi. Ca m'a meme fait lacher Beat Saber c'est dire !


Il y'a que du multi de prévu pour ce jeu ?

Que ça a l'air cool, mais bon les jeux exclu multi en VR, pas sur que ça tienne sur la longueurs, même si (a condition que le jeu soit excellent) ça pourrais enfin faire venir plus de monde sur la VR.

Sinon, des gens ici ont tester Red Matter ?



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon ben ça y est j'ai fini Lone Echo. 
> 
> Je voulais juste avancer un peu en faisant une ou deux missions, et... J'ai plus pu lâcher avant la fin.
> J'en étais 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> juste avant l'arrivée du vaisseau, et forcément après j'ai pas pu lâcher avant d'avoir sauvé Liv.
> ...


Ouais il est génial Lone Echo mais trop court, il y'avais pas eu une news concernant une éventuelle suite il y'a pas longtemps d'ailleurs ? Je ne me souvient plus ou j'avais vu ça, a moins que ça ne concerne que le mode multi.


Edit: J'ai trouvé ça:




> Some of the new features we’re seeing patched into Lone Echo may even be experiments derived from ongoing development work for Echo Combat—the studio’s forthcoming FPS combat game based in the Echo universe


A priori ce serais une suite au multi, dommage.

----------


## wiotts

> Sinon, y'a une nouvelle alpha de *Space Junkies* disponible, et même étant sous NDA, ca sent la killer-app en multi.


Je confirme.

----------


## pumableu

> Je viens de le finir. Rien de transcendant, l'histoire se passe avant celle du jeu de base. Y'a quelques nouvelles armes et effectivement c'est vite plié. Y'a une heure de jeu à tout cassé. Et je ne compte pas y jouer en multi. Mais bon pour 2,49 € ça passe encore...


Après un bon mode horde entre potes, ca défoule bien je trouve ! Si il y a des tentés, mon Id Steam c'est "Kuno" , icone de diable rouge avec des cornes, n'hésitez pas à me faire signe

----------


## Kira

Tiens cette soirée j'ai fait quelques partie de Rec Room. Longtemps que je n'y avais pas mis le pied.

Ba ptain, l"alpha du mode Battle Royal, c'est génial!! Nan mais vraiment c'est vraiment top. 2 modes... ou plutôt 2 type de serveurs. 1 en free locomotion (mais sans téléportation, enfin, avec tu peux te téléporter mais la recharge prend du temps) et 1 serveur en mode téléportation uniquement (comme au paintball de rec room quoi).

J'ai fait 3 ou 4 match juste en free locomotion, c'est absolument génial. C'est tout con, mais l'immersion est top (je me répète je sais). Bref, je crois qu'elle se fini aujourd'hui l'alpha.

Y'a pas à dire, pour un jeux gratos, Rec Room c'est quand même LE jeux social gaming à avoir en VR. Comprend pas qu'il ne fasse pas plus parler de lui ^^

Bon après, je me suis fait transpirer comme un porc sur Beat Saber. Y'a tellement de chanson maintenant (grâce au modding, même si beaucoup sont expert only (impossible pour moi pour le moment). Quand je voir ce qu'un mec à fait sur la "chanson" gangnam style... c'est juste énorme, tu reproduis pratiquement la chorégraphie de la chanson. Beat it de Mikeal Jackson, pareil (même si y'a du fignolage à faire).

Et j'ai pu enfin m'envoyer du Two Step From hell. Protector of Earth. Avec un sabre laser dans chaque main, et une musique aussi épique.... que dire...... Tu te prend pour un superhéros, l'homme qui va tout déchirer (et tu te plantes complètement en loupant quelques combo).

Par contre, pour quelqu'un qui fait pas du tout du tout mais du tout de sport comme moi....... C'est dur pour mes pauvres muscles. Je vais avoir des courbatures demain à coup sûr. Et obligé de prendre une douche après chaque session tellement que je transpire.

Bref, la VR c'est bon. Mangez-en.

----------


## ExPanda

> Moi je viens de commencer Lucky's tale. C'est tout mignon, c'est sympa, le personnage se manie bien.
> 
> Par contre, le fait qu'il soit en VR n'apporte pas grand chose au final: on a un surplus d'immersion, surtout du au fait que la totalité du champ de vision est couvert, mais à part ça...
> Je ne suis encore qu'au 3ème niveau, mais j'ai de gros doute sur la présence de trucs spécifiques VR qui apporteraient un vrai plus au jeu. Le coup de la visée au casque pour les bombes par exemple, n'apporte pas grand chose.


Ouais pareil, je vois pas trop l'intérêt de la VR sur ce jeu, on est un peu plus dedans et ça rend le perso plus "réel", mais bof quand même. Après c'est un petit jeu de plateforme mignon et gratuit c'est toujours ça de pris.




> Ouais il est génial Lone Echo mais trop court, il y'avais pas eu une news concernant une éventuelle suite il y'a pas longtemps d'ailleurs ? Je ne me souvient plus ou j'avais vu ça, a moins que ça ne concerne que le mode multi.
> 
> 
> Edit: J'ai trouvé ça:
> 
> 
> A priori ce serais une suite au multi, dommage.


Arf, dommage  ::sad:: 






> Bon après, je me suis fait transpirer comme un porc sur Beat Saber. Y'a tellement de chanson maintenant (grâce au modding, même si beaucoup sont expert only (impossible pour moi pour le moment). Quand je voir ce qu'un mec à fait sur la "chanson" gangnam style... c'est juste énorme, tu reproduis pratiquement la chorégraphie de la chanson. Beat it de Mikeal Jackson, pareil (même si y'a du fignolage à faire).
> 
> Et j'ai pu enfin m'envoyer du Two Step From hell. Protector of Earth. Avec un sabre laser dans chaque main, et une musique aussi épique.... que dire...... Tu te prend pour un superhéros, l'homme qui va tout déchirer (et tu te plantes complètement en loupant quelques combo).
> 
> Par contre, pour quelqu'un qui fait pas du tout du tout mais du tout de sport comme moi....... C'est dur pour mes pauvres muscles. Je vais avoir des courbatures demain à coup sûr. Et obligé de prendre une douche après chaque session tellement que je transpire.
> 
> Bref, la VR c'est bon. Mangez-en.


Toujours rien au sujet de l'éditeur de niveaux officiel ?
Je voulais pas m'attaquer au modding vu qu'un vrai truc allait arriver, mais maintenant que les chansons passent en expert, et comme le score pour le score m'intéresse moyen*, j'en tenterais bien d'autres.

*En plus j'ai vraiment du mal à faire un bon score quand la direction est autre que de haut en bas, et j'ai quelques petits foirages de détection à des moments qui font que faire un run parfait sur certaines chansons tient un peu de la chance à un moment donné. Je sais pas si ça vient de la détection des WMR qui est pas parfaite (d'autres jouent à Beat Saber dessus ?) ou si cette fois j'ai vraiment pété mes manettes (j'en ai remboîté une hier  ::siffle::  )...

----------


## 564.3

> Toujours rien au sujet de l'éditeur de niveaux officiel ?
> Je voulais pas m'attaquer au modding vu qu'un vrai truc allait arriver, mais maintenant que les chansons passent en expert, et comme le score pour le score m'intéresse moyen*, j'en tenterais bien d'autres.
> 
> *En plus j'ai vraiment du mal à faire un bon score quand la direction est autre que de haut en bas, et j'ai quelques petits foirages de détection à des moments qui font que faire un run parfait sur certaines chansons tient un peu de la chance à un moment donné. Je sais pas si ça vient de la détection des WMR qui est pas parfaite (d'autres jouent à Beat Saber dessus ?) ou si cette fois j'ai vraiment pété mes manettes (j'en ai remboîté une hier  )...


Les devs étaient pressés de le sortir parce que la première version des mods foutait le bordel dans le leaderboard notamment, et pour avoir un chargement plus propre des morceaux tiers.
Mais rapidement ces problèmes ont été corrigés/contournés par les moddeurs, donc ils ont l'air de se concentrer sur d'autres priorités comme corriger des bugs.

Sinon je commence à plafonner aussi en expert. Maintenant je me fais surtout quelques runs pour le fun et avoir une gestuelle fluide, parce que j'ai encore pas mal tendance à y aller en mode panique sur divers passages.
J'ai commencé à tenter le mode "sans direction", directement en expert, et c'est assez intéressant. Disons qu'il y a besoin de plus d'apprentissage / test pour avoir un geste cohérent. Et pour certains passages ça m'a l'air encore plus difficile/impossible qu'en expert d'avoir une bonne amplitude de frappe.

Mais ouais, je crois que je vais me mettre à faire des beatmaps dans pas trop longtemps. Je me suis fait une petite liste de morceaux assez courts qui pourraient être intéressants.
Enfin, pour l'instant je compte surtout faire un script d'analyse des beatmaps existantes, histoire de sortir quelques stats et/ou patterns. Ça permettra aussi de faire le tri dans la jungle de beatsaver.

----------


## ExPanda

Bon ben si les devs sont pas pressés de finir leur version, je vais ptet m'attaquer aux mods alors. C'est pas trop le bordel et ça risque rien ?  ::unsure:: 

Edit : Du coup ayant fini Lone Echo je vais chercher un autre jeu solo "à histoire", du moins un truc à suivre en progressant, pas juste des mini-jeux. Budget Cuts sort dans trois jours, à 25-30€ je pense le prendre direct. Sinon après j'ai pas trop d'idée, Robo Recall ? The Climb ?

----------


## nodulle

> Du coup ayant fini Lone Echo je vais chercher un autre jeu solo "à histoire", du moins un truc à suivre en progressant, pas juste des mini-jeux. Budget Cuts sort dans trois jours, à 25-30€ je pense le prendre direct. Sinon après j'ai pas trop d'idée, Robo Recall ? The Climb ?


Y'a pas vraiment d'histoire dans ces deux là. Sinon je pense à Red Matter qui est sortie il y a quelques jours mais aucune idée de ce qu'il vaut.  ::unsure::

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai mis entre guillemets, juste pour dire quelque chose qui offre une certaine progression continue, et pas juste des "minis jeux" ou des tableaux comme un rail shooter ou un Beat Saber.  :;): 

Effectivement il y a Red Matter, je l'ai vu passer mais j'ai confondu avec un autre jeu qui me disait pas des masses en VR (*edit* : Atomic Heart, le côté soviétique sans doute)  ::unsure::

----------


## jujupatate

Tu as Mage's Tale qui est un dungeon crawler scénarisé, c'est très fun.
Mais j'ai pas encore trouvé de vrai palliatif à Lone Echo.  ::P:

----------


## darkmanticora

The wizards est vraiment sympa aussi !

----------


## 564.3

> Tu as Mage's Tale qui est un dungeon crawler scénarisé, c'est très fun.
> Mais j'ai pas encore trouvé de vrai palliatif à Lone Echo.


Je suis aussi en train de jouer à Mage's Tale justement, globalement c'est du bon boulot avec des assets de qualité.
Par contre je ne suis pas totalement convaincu par les combats, et le déplacement est un peu bizarre. Enfin, ça n'est pas dramatique ni très nuisible, disons qu'il manque un truc à mon gout pour que ça soit un classique.

En aventure pure, "The Gallery" est plutôt sympa. C'est assez court, bundle ep1 et 2 à prendre en promo par exemple.

J'ai bien aimé "A Chair In a Room", mais la qualité graphique et technique n'est pas au top. Et c'est plutôt oppressant.

En plus statique, il y a des "escape the room" sympa, ou "I Expect You To Die" qui fait des petites missions super bien foutues.

----------


## ExPanda

> Mais j'ai pas encore trouvé de vrai palliatif à Lone Echo.


C'est dur de passer après, j'aurais ptet pas du commencer par le meilleur.  ::P: 

Merci pour vos suggestions, je vais checker tout ça.
(Ah et il y a un autre critère : pas de jeux d'horreur/flippe même minime  ::ninja::  )

----------


## nodulle

> Je suis aussi en train de jouer à Mage's Tale justement, globalement c'est du bon boulot avec des assets de qualité.
> Par contre je ne suis pas totalement convaincu par les combats, et le déplacement est un peu bizarre. Enfin, ça n'est pas dramatique ni très nuisible, disons qu'il manque un truc à mon gout pour que ça soit un classique.


Je l'ai aussi et je suis également de ton avis sauf pour les combats et déplacement qui pour moi du coup est un peu rébarbatif. Pour tout dire j'ai du mal à le finir à cause de ça...

----------


## 564.3

> Je l'ai aussi et je suis également de ton avis sauf pour les combats et déplacement qui pour moi du coup est un peu rébarbatif. Pour tout dire j'ai du mal à le finir à cause de ça...


Disons que pour moi c'est pas terrible mais ça passe, alors que pour toi c'est plus bloquant.

Je vais préciser un peu:

- pour les déplacement: en mode locomotion libre il y a une sorte de granularité bizarre (j'ai l'impression de controler un robot du genre mech), et en téléportation il y a une sorte de limitation dynamique. Au final j'utilise un peu les deux selon le contexte.

- pour les combats je ne suis pas sur de la façon dont c'est supposé se passer.
J'oublie toujours que j'ai un bouclier magique, et au niveau où j'en suis je m'en tire encore sans trop de problèmes en strafant dans tous les sens et en spammant des boules de feu guidées et/ou éclairs. Parfois un coup de vent quand le terrain s'y prête. Quand je me retrouve bloqué ou acculé, si j'y arrive je me TP, sinon je me prends 2 coups et je claque (pas upgradé la vie).
Au début je trouvais ça trop facile (pas spécialement besoin de bouger), maintenant je trouve ça trop brouillon (bouger dans tous les sens en spammant sans regarder).

Mais sinon la découverte et l'exploration sont très bien.

----------


## Rodwin

Y'a "The Assembly" sur Occulus ? Niveau histoire, ça se tient bien.
The Gallery est sympa aussi, mais pareil, je ne sais pas s'il est compatible occulus.

----------


## nodulle

> Disons que pour moi c'est pas terrible mais ça passe, alors que pour toi c'est plus bloquant.
> 
> Je vais préciser un peu:
> - pour les déplacement: en mode locomotion libre il y a *une sorte de granularité bizarre* (j'ai l'impression de controler un robot du genre mech), et en téléportation il y a une sorte de limitation dynamique. Au final j'utilise un peu les deux selon le contexte.


Moi je dirais une sorte de "lag" et pareil pour la téléportation (quand en déplace le curseur). Au final on sent que ça n'est pas fluide et je trouve que ça n'est pas agréable du tout.  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

> Moi je dirais une sorte de "lag" et pareil pour la téléportation (quand en déplace le curseur). Au final on sent que ça n'est pas fluide et je trouve que ça n'est pas agréable du tout.


Il y a une sorte de décalage temporel quand on démarre, comme s'il vérifiait qu'on veut vraiment faire un pas ou qu'on ne fait que lever la jambe, mais aussi un décalage spatial entre ce que j'estime et la position finale (ajustement selon le terrain).
C'est pour ça que j'ai l'impression de controler une sorte de mechwarrior, alors qu'en général j'ai l'impression de controler un disque flottant qui répond au quart de poil et permet des micro-ajustements.

Pour la téléportation, le control du curseur est effectivement assez bizarre. Il a aussi une sorte d'ajustement selon le terrain, et la parabole de visée fait des trucs complexes. Ce qu'on voit en général c'est une visée simple et directe, avec un 2e repère pour la position cible effective. C'est plus clair et moins frustrant.
En plus il y a des sorte de points d'intérêt qui attirent le curseur.

Mais bon, même si c'est atypique et un peu énervant par moment, je ne trouve pas ça super gênant passé la prise en main initiale.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y'a "The Assembly" sur Occulus ? Niveau histoire, ça se tient bien.
> The Gallery est sympa aussi, mais pareil, je ne sais pas s'il est compatible occulus.


Ah, pour "The Assembly" les avis ont l'air assez partagés, et c'était passé sous mon radar.

"The Gallery" est dispo sur toutes les boutiques PC (sauf Windows Store visiblement) et supporte tout le matos.

----------


## nodulle

Un trailer pour la sortie prochaine de Budget Cuts vient de sortir !  ::):

----------


## Elglon

> Ouais pareil, je vois pas trop l'intérêt de la VR sur ce jeu, on est un peu plus dedans et ça rend le perso plus "réel", mais bof quand même. Après c'est un petit jeu de plateforme mignon et gratuit c'est toujours ça de pris.
> 
> Arf, dommage 
> 
> 
> 
> Toujours rien au sujet de l'éditeur de niveaux officiel ?
> Je voulais pas m'attaquer au modding vu qu'un vrai truc allait arriver, mais maintenant que les chansons passent en expert, et comme le score pour le score m'intéresse moyen*, j'en tenterais bien d'autres.
> 
> *En plus j'ai vraiment du mal à faire un bon score quand la direction est autre que de haut en bas, et j'ai quelques petits foirages de détection à des moments qui font que faire un run parfait sur certaines chansons tient un peu de la chance à un moment donné. Je sais pas si ça vient de la détection des WMR qui est pas parfaite (d'autres jouent à Beat Saber dessus ?) ou si cette fois j'ai vraiment pété mes manettes (j'en ai remboîté une hier  )...


Le score est avant tout déterminé par l'angle du sabre avant la frappe, apres la frappe et un peu si tu coupe 2 parts égales.
Ça ne sert à rien de taper fort, vite ou bien en rythme, il faut juste faire dès mouvements amples avec les bras+ poignets

----------


## ExPanda

> Un trailer pour la sortie prochaine de Budget Cuts vient de sortir !


Yay !  ::): 




> Le score est avant tout déterminé par l'angle du sabre avant la frappe, apres la frappe et un peu si tu coupe 2 parts égales.
> Ça ne sert à rien de taper fort, vite ou bien en rythme, il faut juste faire dès mouvements amples avec les bras+ poignets


C'est vrai que ça serait dommage de taper en rythme sur un jeu de rythme  ::ninja:: 
Non mais j'y arrive pas c'est tout je crois. Quand je fais une coupe de bas en haut, plutôt droite, et avec un grand mouvement de bras qui laisse une belle traînée, ben j'arrive à 80 points à tout péter. Idem pour les coupes latérales quand il y a plus d'un bloc à la fois. Tant pis je taperai pas du highscore, de toute façon vu les brutes sur ce jeu, se casser la nénette pour atterrir 3000e, ça motive moyen.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rodwin

Trouve toi des amis Steam pour avoir leur score à battre, tu vas voir que ça motive.
=> https://steamcommunity.com/id/rodwin
(mais pas nodulle, nodulle est une brute, nodulle c'est le diable)  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> Trouve toi des amis


  :Emo: 

Allez ce soir je t'ajoute.
Mais si tes scores sont intouchables pour mon niveau je te vire direct.  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

Tu ne dois pas avoir 564.3 dans tes amis, car c'est dieux tout puissant dans la réincarnation de jésus !  ::siffle:: 

Blague à part, c'est vrais que je ne pensais pas être dans le haut du panier de ma liste d'amis. Alors que d'habitude ça n'est pas vraiment mon style de jeux et que je n'ai jamais été très sportif.  ::):  Comme quoi tout est possible !

Edit : n'ai pas peur de m'ajouter ExPanda, tout va bien se passer  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

Vous voulez juste avoir quelqu'un de plus nul que vous c'est ça hein ?!

Allez, j'ai pas peur (enfin si, mais pas de façon publique) :


Spoiler Alert! 


https://steamcommunity.com/id/JoeLaTanche

----------


## Hideo

J'ai commencé a tater du Beat Saber aussi :  ::wub:: 

Mesurer la kekette peut etre rigolo, v'la mon profile.

----------


## 564.3

> Vous voulez juste avoir quelqu'un de plus nul que vous c'est ça hein ?!
> 
> Allez, j'ai pas peur (enfin si, mais pas de façon publique) :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/JoeLaTanche


Si ton pseudo sur Steam est un bon indicateur, il y a un manque de winner attitude  ::ninja:: 

Sinon ceux qui veulent peuvent aussi m'ajouter, mais je ne joue plus qu'en expert. Étant assez sportif à la base, ça aide probablement.
Enfin, je compte refaire une vidéo un de ces 4 pour comparer les niveaux de difficulté, ça fera une coupe verticale.
En passant, la vidéo pour comparer les différences de gestuelle entre 4 tentatives en hard, pour ceux qui l'avaient raté.

Edit: sinon hier je suis tombé sur le stream de Ruirize, qui jouait avec un mod pour avoir des griffes à la Wolverine. Il envoie bien le pâté...
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/266653674?t=00h08m13s
Note: ça diminue l'allonge, il faut plus bouger. Elles ne sont pas encore dispo publiquement, mais ça devrait bientôt être le cas.

----------


## lordpatou

> Vous voulez juste avoir quelqu'un de plus nul que vous c'est ça hein ?!
> 
> Allez, j'ai pas peur (enfin si, mais pas de façon publique) :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/JoeLaTanche





> J'ai commencé a tater du Beat Saber aussi : 
> 
> Mesurer la kekette peut etre rigolo, v'la mon profile.


Je me suis permis de vous inviter tout les deux dans le cadre du recensement des mensuration pénienne moyenne des volatiles magrètogène  :;):

----------


## FixB

Je me suis permis la même chose pour la même raison  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Ajouts faits.  :;): 

Mais on fera la comparaison et les défis un autre soir.  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

Sinon bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui ont Mage's Tale, ils viennent de faire une mise à jour comportant notamment des patchs pour la locomotion libre.

Je n'ai pas encore testé, mais dans les notes du patch:
- Déplacement à 360° avec un trackpad. C'est peut-être ce qui faisait la "granularité" / ajustement spatial que je ressentais.
- On peut aller plus près des portes, coffres & co. Certaines interactions doivent faire un peu moins "télékinésie".
- Les boutons de rotation peuvent être désactivés. Globalement ça me gênait pas trop, mais parfois j'appuyais dessus sans faire exprès donc c'est quand même pas mal. Vaudrait mieux qu'ils utilisent la nouvelle API input d'OpenVR pour qu'on puisse mapper toutes les actions comme on veut, mais ça viendra peut-être plus tard.

Je ne dois plus être très loin de la fin de toute façon. Depuis mon dernier post j'ai encore découvert des environnements et passages très sympa, avec des détails "cadeau". Ils ont quand même bien mis le paquet, comparé aux autres jeux VR.


Sinon un pro-tip pour Arizona Sunshine, si vous n'arrivez pas à mettre le casque à lampe dans la mine du mode horde, c'est peut-être que vous avez déjà un casque sur la tête...
Pour les armes ils ont tendance à ajouter des facilités pour toutes les actions, mais pas pour changer de chapeau... encore des priorités mal choisies  ::ninja::

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... Sinon un pro-tip pour Arizona Sunshine, si vous n'arrivez pas à mettre le casque à lampe dans la mine du mode horde, c'est peut-être que vous avez déjà un casque sur la tête...


Effectivement ! Sinon, pour une partie en coop, si vous prenez la flashlight vous ne pourrez plus vous en débarrasser ; impossible de la donner à son coéquipier, ni même de la déposer ! C'est un bug ou bien y a un truc !?!!

----------


## 564.3

> Effectivement ! Sinon, pour une partie en coop, si vous prenez la flashlight vous ne pourrez plus vous en débarrasser ; impossible de la donner à son coéquipier, ni même de la déposer ! C'est un bug ou bien y a un truc !?!!


Ouais, c'est bizarre les devs ont peur qu'on perde les armes dans ce jeu, ça colle aux mains/holsters et on peut juste les échanger. La flashlight est probablement considérée de la même façon.
Bon, je ne suis pas sur qu'on puisse se passer les armes en coop. Si c'est le cas ils ont vraiment fait un choix bizarre pour la lampe...

Un truc sympa avec les armes à 2 mains, on peut tenir pour stabiliser tout en utilisant la flashlight. Avec certaines, en tous cas.

----------


## 564.3

Tiens bah tant qu'on est dans le thème, je vais faire un petit retours sur

A-Tech Cybernetic VR
Note: les "screenshots" de la pages Steam sont surtout des "vues d'artiste"

Encore un bon vieux shooter à couloir des familles (design lourd style DE2, moins de variété que AZ Sunshine), mais une plus belle production que les deux. Les gunfights sont plutôt plaisants.

C'est encore en EA, et la fin du 3e chapitre est pas mal buggée. Le scénario de la campagne a une idée de base assez sympa, mais globalement ça déroule du classique. Je n'ai pas testé le mode "swarm".
Pour l'instant je ne le recommanderais pas, sauf pour les fans de ce genre de jeux. Disons qu'il y a du potentiel, mais il reste beaucoup de boulot.

J'y pensais parce que pour la gestion des armes, c'est l'opposé d'AZ Sunshine: j'arrêtais pas de les paumer dans la panique, parce qu'on ne peut pas facilement les intervertir ou faire des actions en même temps.
Genre pour appuyer sur un bouton, j'ai tendance à jeter mon flingue par terre. Et s'il y a des monstres qui surgissent derrière, on l'oublie. Il vaut mieux garder une main libre de toute façon, ça fait 3 armes max.
L'autre cas où j'en perds, c'est dans les combats un peu chauds où je n'ai plus de munitions en stock pour l'arme courante (le rechargement est simple sinon). Vaut mieux jeter le flingue et en dégainer un autre. Ou alors je n'ai pas eu le coup de main adapté, ça s'est parfois fini en drame ce genre de manips.

Mais on trouve des armes un peu partout, ce qui n'est pas plus mal vu qu'on ne peut pas en porter de tous les types en même temps, et la gestion des munitions se complexifie au fil du jeu.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

bon c'est officiel 
*PROJECT WINGMAN* lance son *Kickstarter* :Bave: 
_(le dév est un pur fan d'Ace Combat)_

il demande pour commencer près de *23.000 euros*
et promet le jeu jouable entièrement en *VR*

----------


## ExPanda

> il demande pour commencer près de *23.000 euros*


Même pas le prix d'un pack de vaisseaux pour Star Citizen, ça vaut le coup.  ::ninja:: 

#crosstopic

----------


## Erokh

Un jeu de n'avions en VR, n'aveux!!  :Bave:

----------


## Rodwin

Si vraiment il te faut ta dose, tu as déjà quelques options :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ght_Simulator/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/269950/XPlane_11/
War thunder fonctionne aussi, je crois.
Et un dernier, mais j'ai perdu le nom... ATOL ?

----------


## Bopnc

> Si vraiment il te faut ta dose, tu as déjà quelques options :
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ght_Simulator/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/269950/XPlane_11/
> War thunder fonctionne aussi, je crois.
> Et un dernier, mais j'ai perdu le nom... ATOL ?


"VTOL VR" pour le dernier jeu (Vertical Take-Of and Landing). 

WarThunder est compatible effectivement, et il y a aussi DCS-World et Il2-battle of stalingrad/Moscow/etc. qui sont des valeurs sures, mais axées simulation (et gourmandes).

----------


## R3dF0x

> bon c'est officiel 
> *PROJECT WINGMAN* lance son *Kickstarter*
> _(le dév est un pur fan d'Ace Combat)_
> 
> il demande pour commencer près de *23.000 euros*
> et promet le jeu jouable entièrement en *VR*


Merci de l'info, je vais devoir tester la démo disponible ...

----------


## jujupatate

> Si vraiment il te faut ta dose, tu as déjà quelques options :
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ght_Simulator/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/269950/XPlane_11/
> War thunder fonctionne aussi, je crois.
> Et un dernier, mais j'ai perdu le nom... ATOL ?


En mode détendu, il y a Ultrawings qui se pilote entièrement aux contrôleurs VR et qui est assez fun.

----------


## Rodwin

Nouveau patch pour The Forest : améliorations du gameplay et du rendu au programme ! 
J'ai hâte de tester ça !

Et sinon, pour les amateurs de jeu oppressants, Paper Dolls est très sympathique. Vous y trouverez un tout petit peu de jump scares, mais sinon tout ou presque est dans l'ambiance (fantômes chinois et esprits frappeurs au menu) et dans le scénario, qui se dévoile par les bribes de papiers glanées ça et là. Ce n'est clairement pas pour tout le monde, mais ça ne décevra pas ceux qui cherchent des esprits plutôt que du sang, une évocation subtile plutôt qu'une démonstration brutale.

----------


## Erokh

> Si vraiment il te faut ta dose, tu as déjà quelques options :
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...ght_Simulator/
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/269950/XPlane_11/
> War thunder fonctionne aussi, je crois.
> Et un dernier, mais j'ai perdu le nom... ATOL ?


Aucun de ces jeux ne réunit ce qui m'intéresse vraiment:
- avions modernes
- baston
- pas (trop) de prise de tête

Pour les simu du type DCS, j'ai la version Ka-50 qui traine dans ma bibliothèque, mais j'ai pas le temps ni le courage de m'y remettre: ça demande trop d'investissement pour mon style de vie actuel. et en découvrant le principe de DCS-world, je me suis mis à me demander si mon ka-50 était toujours compatible.

Ceci dit je note vos apports, ça peut toujours servir  ::): 

Et Rise of Flight (le truc avec les vieux coucous de la Grande Guerre), il est pas compatible VR? 
Edit: apparemment non... dommage! Par contre un remake est sur les rails, qui sera compatible VR.

----------


## Rodwin

La sortie de Budget Cuts est encore décalée !
Source : https://www.reddit.com/user/FreyaHolmer

----------


## ExPanda

> Long story short - we were pretty late in properly optimizing Budget Cuts, thinking we wouldn't need as much time as we actually did. The optimizations we implemented in this final stretch, while useful, ended up not helping as much as we had hoped. We thought our initial delay of two weeks would be enough, but even throughout these last few days, working into the night and firing on all cylinders to get performance up, we're still not hitting an acceptable and consistent framerate. We were too optimistic, and we're very sorry about that 
> 
> We've worked hard on this game for such a long time now, we're so very excited to finally get it into your hands! However, we'd hate to have all it diminished by a laggy experience, especially the ones we could fix with just a little bit more time. I hope this is all understandable. We're just as disappointed about delays and framerate issues as you are.


"Finalement on va pas sortir le jeu car il tourne mal", ça le fait pas.  ::|: 

Et GG l'annonce de la date de sortie avant une étape cruciale.  ::|:

----------


## R3dF0x

> Aucun de ces jeux ne réunit ce qui m'intéresse vraiment:
> - avions modernes
> - baston
> - pas (trop) de prise de tête


Pourtant, *Project Wingman* semble réunir ces 3 points. Tu peux essayer la démo --> https://rb-d2.itch.io/wingman

----------


## 564.3

> Nouveau patch pour The Forest : améliorations du gameplay et du rendu au programme ! 
> J'ai hâte de tester ça !


Ouais c'est la fête, ça corrige tous les problèmes que j'avais noté. À part peut-être le framerate.

J'attends encore un peu les retours de Paper Dolls sur la durée, je crains que ça devienne vite chiant.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Aucun de ces jeux ne réunit ce qui m'intéresse vraiment:
> - avions modernes
> - baston
> - pas (trop) de prise de tête


VTOL VR répond à tes besoins.
- Avions modernes : bien que se soit du fictif.
- Baston
- Pas prise de tête

Bon, faut juste faire le tuto pour comprendre comment démarrer son VTOL / Avion, mais sinon c'est super simple par rapport à un Lock On où il faut mémoriser les raccourcis. Là, tu intéragis avec le tableau de bord de ton avion avec tes mains virtuelles.

----------


## ExPanda

Ayé j'ai relancé Beat Saber, finalement je pense pas être si à la bourre que ça sur le peu de canards que j'ai en amis Steam.  ::): 

J'ai aussi craqué et installé le mod pour les chansons customs. Fait Believer vite fait (bien sympa), Super Mario (franchement nulle, c'est pas en rythme un truc de fou  ::O:  ), et... Gangnam Style. Celle-là, celui qui l'a faite est à la fois un génie, et un grand malade !  ::P: 

Edit : Ok en fait il y a beaucoup de merdes quand même, des trucs improbables et pas calés sur la chanson, youpi. Donc d'autres à jeter pour le moment : Ducktales et Sill Alive (j'étais content de la trouver et en fait c'est un sale remix  :Emo:  )

----------


## FixB

J'ai bien aimé Believer et le morceau de Muse...

----------


## Shamanix

Tient, j'ai lancé Rec Room tout a l'heure dans l'espoire de tester le mode BR, or je ne l'ais pas trouvé dans la liste des activités, est-ce qu'il y'a un truc spécial a faire pour y avoir acces ?

En outre, il n'y a que du déplacement en TP et du turn par accoups ? Même en jouant avec les options je n'ais pas réussit a utiliser un autre mode de déplacement (un déplacement libre avec "smooth turn" serais l'idéal).

----------


## Couillu

> Tient, j'ai lancé Rec Room tout a l'heure dans l'espoire de tester le mode BR, or je ne l'ais pas trouvé dans la liste des activités, est-ce qu'il y'a un truc spécial a faire pour y avoir acces ?
> 
> En outre, il n'y a que du déplacement en TP et du turn par accoups ? Même en jouant avec les options je n'ais pas réussit a utiliser un autre mode de déplacement (un déplacement libre avec "smooth turn" serais l'idéal).


Il n'est pas encore sorti, y'a eu un weekend de test le weekend dernier mais je sais pas quand ça sort. Moi aussi j'ai voulu tester hier et j'ai vu une affiche dans le hub  ::P: 



Je me suis refait une grosse session beat saber hier, autant le hard c'est tranquillou, autant l'expert c'est impossible pour moi ^^

----------


## ExPanda

Le gap entre hard et expert est assez prononcé, mais ça vient assez vite en fait.
Les chansons sont assez bien foutues à ce niveau, ça reste logique. Si t'as pas encore trop joué continue un peu en hard mais franchement l'expert se tente assez vite, j'avais peur aussi au début  ::ninja::

----------


## Erokh

> Pourtant, *Project Wingman* semble réunir ces 3 points. Tu peux essayer la démo --> https://rb-d2.itch.io/wingman


Oui oui, mais les autres canards m'ont proposé des solutions "en attendant".

Je note l'existence de la démo. Elle est vr du coup ?

----------


## R3dF0x

> Oui oui, mais les autres canards m'ont proposé des solutions "en attendant".
> 
> Je note l'existence de la démo. Elle est vr du coup ?


Heuu, je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester encore. Mais j'ai vu un gars qui y jouais avec la PSVR !

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Heuu, je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester encore. Mais j'ai vu un gars qui y jouais avec la PSVR !


la démo Kickstarter de *PROJECT WINGMAN* n'est malheureusement pas jouable en *VR*  ::sad:: 

et le mec qui l'a testé sur *PSVR*, c'est via un *PC* branché dessus
il n'y a jamais eu de démo pour la console...
et *SONY* n'accepte pas les démos de jeux pas finis/pas sortis sur sa machine

donc le Kickstarter de *PROJECT WINGMAN* est pour les *PC* uniquement
le dév est seul à faire le jeu, mais aidé pour la B.O. et le management 
pas de version console _(pour instant et confirmé dans les F.A.Q. Kickstarter)_

----------


## Rodwin

> Tient, j'ai lancé Rec Room tout a l'heure dans l'espoire de tester le mode BR, or je ne l'ais pas trouvé dans la liste des activités, est-ce qu'il y'a un truc spécial a faire pour y avoir acces ?


Hello !
C'était en béta test ce week-end (et peut être encore lundi - mardi soir ?), mais ça a été désactivé depuis.
Tu le trouvais dans la liste des activités, à côté de "Quests" et autres "Lasertag".

EDIT : ça n'a rien à voir, mais Overload est sorti !
Amateurs de shooter en 6Dof, et titulaires d'estomacs en acier, ce jeu est pour vous !

----------


## Shamanix

Ok, merci pour Rec Room.
Concernant Overload, j'étais bien tenter mais je n'ai encore trouver aucuns tests.
D'ailleurs le truc est tellement confidentiel que quand tu tape le nom du jeu sur Google sans rajouter "game"apres, tu tombe sur tout et n'importe quoi sauf le jeu  ::P:

----------


## Rodwin

Pour avoir testé, c'est sympa.
Un peu oldschool, mais pas mal.
Par contre, si vous avez facilement le mal de mer, abandonnez là tout espoir.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ok, merci pour Rec Room.
> Concernant Overload, j'étais bien tenter mais je n'ai encore trouver aucuns tests.
> D'ailleurs le truc est tellement confidentiel que quand tu tape le nom du jeu sur Google sans rajouter "game"apres, tu tombe sur tout et n'importe quoi sauf le jeu


Tu peux récupérer la démo sur Steam

----------


## 564.3

Quelques retours sur les derniers patchs

*The Forest*

J'ai re-testé. Il y a du mieux, mais ça reste de l'essai/erreur pour savoir comment faire les actions (il y a du boulot sur l'ergonomie), et je perds une frame de temps en temps.
Je me suis fait un arc et des flèches, mais il est locké dans la main droite et je n'ai pas trouvé comment inverser.
Sinon ça marche quand même correctement, j'ai commencé à me faire une petite base sympa 

Spoiler Alert! 


et butté quelques séries de cannibales, je crois qu'ils vont moins me prendre à la rigolade là

.

*The Mage's Tale*

Finalement le patch n'a pas changé grand chose de remarquable sur la locomotion comme je l'utilise, un peu déçu.
Mais pour me refaire le moral j'ai découvert un niveau bien sympa.
Les combats sont un peu plus chauds, faut utiliser le bouclier maintenant.
Il doit me rester un ou deux niveaux à faire.

*Sprint Vector*

La nouvelle course est intéressante, mais c'est dommage qu'ils n'ajoutent pas de challenges. Peut-être que pas grand monde ne joue à ce mode à part moi...
Enfin, il me reste quelques étoiles à décrocher sur les challenges les plus durs.
Depuis Beat Saber je ne joue quasi qu'à des jeux calmes à coté, ça m'aura quand même motivé à relancé celui là.

----------


## wiotts

Bon, j'ai ajouté quelques canards qui ont posté la page précédente pour le comparatif Beat Saber

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai testé Overload vu qu'il est maintenant sortie en 1.0. Visuellement c'est du bon boulot, et d'un autre côté on dit merci l'Unreal Engine 4. Le jeu propose une multitude d'option pour la VR pour éviter de vomir partout. Je retrouve les sensations et les mécaniques de Descent 1 / 2 et 3. Et la bande son !!!  ::love::  Retrouvé le compositeur original des Descent et Freespace, c'est bon.

----------


## Shamanix

J'avais fait la démo d'Overload a l'époque, le feeling général étais déja très bon, et beaucoup plus proche des 2 premiers Descent que ne l'est le foutage de gueule qu'est Descent Underground.

Hélas il y'a un gros point noir: Ou est passer l’identité visuel des Descent ?

Car ici on a un titre qui est certes techniquement propre mais sans aucune personnalité, c'est de la SF générique a souhait et grisâtre.
Sur Descent 1&2, on pouvais trouver des cascades de lave géantes dans des salles immenses, chaque lunes/planètes avais son identité propre avec sa couleur dominante, une ambiance marquée et un level design soigné, or de ce que j'ai vu d'Overload (a savoir la démo et les récents trailers), tout ça a foutu le camp au "profit" d'une D.A grisâtre et sans aucune identité.
Même Sublevel Zero a plus de personnalité (du moins visuellement).

Du coup j'ai de tres sérieux doutes sur l’intérêt du titre passer le plaisir de la découverte.


EDIT: Exemple:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, bah je te dirai quand j'aurai avancé dans le jeu entre 2 parties de Détroit : Become Human  ::P: 
Sinon, il y a déjà des articles sur Overload :
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...y/#more-549207
https://www.selectbutton.com/reviews/overload-review/

----------


## Shamanix

Cool ! Je vais y jeter un oeil, merci.


EDIT: Des gens ont tester Soviet Lunapark VR ? : https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...t_Lunapark_VR/



LA DA a l'air super sympa, mais a moins de 10€ le bousin, je serais quand même curieux de connaitre l’intérêt du truc.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'hésite à prendre Soviet Lunar Park, sachant que c'est du wave shooter.
Pour Overload, j'ai fait les 6 premières missions de la campagne. Et, je n'ai pas vu d'identité visuelle entre les maps. Il y a bien des variations d'environnement dans la map (passage cubique, passage dans les crevasses et passer à proximité de la lave).
Il y a même des passages super sombre dans le jeu et du coup, il faut allumer nos phares voir lancer des fusée éclairantes. 

Côté gameplay, c'est vraiment du bon. C'est super bourrin, les armes sont pechu. L'IA nous prend en tenaille et parfois on se retrouve submergé d'ennemis. Et la bande son fait tout le reste.

Edit : bon, finalement, j'ai pris. ET de ce que j'ai lu, le jeu est super difficile en solo. Et le mode coop ne fonctionne pas super bien.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, bah Soviet Lunar Park, c'est vraiment décevant. La DA est pas trop mal, on peut se déplacer soit via téléportation ou via du free locomotion MAIS, on ne peut bouger que dans un périmètre de 8m² à cause de putain de mur invisible.
Le jeu est infaisable en solo. On est très vite submergé et surtout que ces zombies se déplacent rapidement. Je vais surement me faire refund. Je vais attendre quelques jours le temps de voir s'il y a des mises à jour.

----------


## Rodwin

Je voulais justement ton avis, merci !

----------


## Luthor

Idem merci  ::):  le jeu est assez sexy mais s'il ne sert à rien... 

J'ai une fois de plus deux questions :
Sur PayDay 2 j'ai des bugs dès que je veux poser un sac sur une table ou déposer un corps dans une poubelle, les objets disparaissent et impossible de valider les objectifs  ::|:  Vous avez le même soucis ? 

Et  deuxième question, j'ai essayé The Red Stare, j'ai envie de l'aimer mais je n'y comprends juste rien  ::'(:  J'observe les gens mais il ne se passe rien du tout... je rate quoi ?

Merci les gens  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'avais fait la démo d'Overload a l'époque, le feeling général étais déja très bon, et beaucoup plus proche des 2 premiers Descent que ne l'est le foutage de gueule qu'est Descent Underground.
> 
> Hélas il y'a un gros point noir: Ou est passer l’identité visuel des Descent ?
> 
> Car ici on a un titre qui est certes techniquement propre mais sans aucune personnalité, c'est de la SF générique a souhait et grisâtre.
> Sur Descent 1&2, on pouvais trouver des cascades de lave géantes dans des salles immenses, chaque lunes/planètes avais son identité propre avec sa couleur dominante, une ambiance marquée et un level design soigné, or de ce que j'ai vu d'Overload (a savoir la démo et les récents trailers), tout ça a foutu le camp au "profit" d'une D.A grisâtre et sans aucune identité.
> Même Sublevel Zero a plus de personnalité (du moins visuellement).
> 
> Du coup j'ai de tres sérieux doutes sur l’intérêt du titre passer le plaisir de la découverte.
> ...


Je reviens sur Overload après avoir fait 9 missions. Alors techniquement (du point du vue scénaristique), chaque mission = 1 nouvel environnement. En pratique, il y a bien des différences notamment sur la structure des bâtiments mais pas sur la colorimétrie. Des coulées de laves, on en trouve un sur certaines missions. Il arrive de se balader dans le pénombre complet et du coup, il faut lancer les fusée éclairantes.

La difficulté est progressive en générale, mais vers la mission 7, j'ai eu un pic de difficultés à un point que j'avais des ennemis de partout mais j'avais peu d'énergie et bouclier. Le système d'upgrade est obligatoire pour passer les missions d'après. 
Côté son, c'est vraiment du très bon boulot. J'entends rugir ces putains de robots kamikaze/cac. Les armes primaires et secondaires sont tous vraiment sympa à utiliser.

----------


## Shamanix

> Je reviens sur Overload après avoir fait 9 missions. Alors techniquement (du point du vue scénaristique), chaque mission = 1 nouvel environnement. En pratique, il y a bien des différences notamment sur la structure des bâtiments mais pas sur la colorimétrie. Des coulées de laves, on en trouve un sur certaines missions. Il arrive de se balader dans le pénombre complet et du coup, il faut lancer les fusée éclairantes.
> 
> La difficulté est progressive en générale, mais vers la mission 7, j'ai eu un pic de difficultés à un point que j'avais des ennemis de partout mais j'avais peu d'énergie et bouclier. Le système d'upgrade est obligatoire pour passer les missions d'après. 
> Côté son, c'est vraiment du très bon boulot. J'entends rugir ces putains de robots kamikaze/cac. Les armes primaires et secondaires sont tous vraiment sympa à utiliser.


Ouais je me le prendrais surement durant les prochains soldes Steam.
Merci pour les retours.

----------


## nodulle

> Sur PayDay 2 j'ai des bugs dès que je veux poser un sac sur une table ou déposer un corps dans une poubelle, les objets disparaissent et impossible de valider les objectifs  Vous avez le même soucis ?


Ça ne doit pas être un bug. Je ne sais plus exactement les conditions, mais à un moment donné le sac que tu tiens en main se range tout seul dans l'inventaire (c'est un peu chiant des fois d'ailleurs). Tu peux le remettre en main via une des zones d'interaction/holster à ta gauche.

----------


## Luthor

Rhaaaaaaa je vais voir ça, merci !!!

Bon après test c'est effectivement ça... Merci encore, j'avoue que sur ce coup l'interface est pas top top, du coup je pensais à un bug... Mais du coup je vais enfin pouvoir tester ce jeu \o/

----------


## Elglon

Apparement Everspace vient de sortir un patch pour mieux gérer la VR et implémenter les Hotas (ou n'importe quel autre contrôleur en fait) quelqu'un a essayé ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai testé ce week end avec le nouveau chasseur (DLC Encounter) et les sensations en VR sont bizarre. Avant, à sa sortie, j'avais un léger mal de crâne mais là non. Mais ça reste inconfortable dans le sens où c'est pas aussi naturel que sur EVE: Valkyrie, CDF Starfighter, House of the Dying Sun, Elite ou encore Overload.

----------


## ExPanda

Je crois pas avoir vu passer ce test de Budget Cuts : https://www.etr.fr/test/6140-test-bu...it-budget.html.
Certains trucs me refroidissent un peu, j'avoue. Mais je le prendrai quand même.

Edit : Pas de faux espoirs hein, il n'est toujours pas sorti et pas de date annoncée.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*MOSS* 
ça tease chez *Oculus*...  ::wub:: 
j'espère que cela ne concerne pas l'*Oculus GO*  ::sad::

----------


## darkmanticora

Yop,

Quelqu'un a tester ca : https://store.steampowered.com/app/551700/Gunheart/ ?
Ca a l'air pas mal non ?
Mais jeu coop il me semble ?

----------


## wiotts

Certains d'entre vous se sont-ils essayés à l'éditeur de niveau (non officiel) de *beat saber* ?

C'est fou comme on a l'impression de faire un truc sympa sur l'éditeur, puis une fois qu'on test en jeu, c'est "mouais bof".
Je suis en train d'essayer mes premières musiques, et là ce qui me prend beaucoup de temps c'est de mettre en place les effets de lumière  ::|: 

Dès que je fini ça je vais voir pour mettre cela à disposition, si des canards volontaires veulent bien critiquer mon travail. D'ailleurs, pas de problème de droit d'auteur pour mettre librement à disposition les fichiers pour le jeu (dans lesquels se trouve la musique en format .ogg) ?

De même, si certains canards veulent faire tester leur création, je suis dispo !

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai installé mais pas testé plus que ça encore. J'ai lancé la version 3D mais pour l'instant j'ai du mal à voir comment être précis avec (mais les contrôles sont pas clairs et m'ont pas l'air d'être pile poil ceux indiqués).
T'es parti sur quoi comme chanson ?  ::):

----------


## wiotts

Moi aussi j'ai lancé la version 3D et j'ai pas de problème avec les contrôles.
Pour l'instant je suis parti sur Cloud connected, d'In Flames, je pense regarder également au niveau du métal indus, ça se prête généralement bien aux jeux rythmés.

Par contre j'ai édité la musique pour la raccourcir (genre couper un couplet entier ou ne prendre qu'une partie d'un riff joué plusieurs fois de suite).

----------


## DrGurdil

Les trve ils font ça sur "Dans la Jungle" de Bébé lilly  :tired:

----------


## 564.3

> Pour l'instant je suis parti sur Cloud connected, d'In Flames, je pense regarder également au niveau du métal indus, ça se prête généralement bien aux jeux rythmés.


Parfois le problème c'est que la base rythmique est un peu trop répétitive, mais ce morceau m'a l'air d'avoir du bon potentiel. Après il y a toujours un conflit entre vouloir faire la grosse caisse, plus de percus, la basse, le chef d'orchestre...

Sur reddit j'ai vu un commentaire d'un mec qui s'y connaissait en musique, et j'ai l'impression de pas avoir le niveau pour faire quelque chose de propre, mais bon... Je suis quand même aussi dans les starting blocks pour faire des charts (comme ils disent dans le milieu) avec une liste de morceaux qui me sembleraient pas mal (assez courts et variés). En tous cas ça sera à base de métal.

Mais je compte au préalable faire quelques scripts d'analyse de ce qui existe. Il y a quelques temps j'ai créé un répertoire pour le projet, pris quelques notes et dumpé les jsons des morceaux d'origine (pour étalonnage de référence), puis me suis servi une bière.
 :Beer: 
Depuis ça n'a pas avancé...

Mais si des canards font des charts, je testerais bien volontiers.

Edit: en passant, quelqu'un a fait un programme qui génère automatiquement les effets d'éclairage en fond: https://github.com/recrudesce/lightmap/releases
C'est mieux que rien, et ça a l'air assez laborieux à faire sinon. Au pire c'est une base à retravailler ensuite (directement le script Go, ou la chart générée).

----------


## ExPanda

Nouveau morceau "validé" : Party Rock Anthem. Pas ouf mais ça marche pas trop mal.
Morceau à jeter : Call Me Maybe.

Y'en a qui ne doivent pas avoir le jeu et pas tester les morceaux, c'est pas possible autrement. Et s'ils ont testé et pas vu de problème, qu'ils arrêtent tout de suite et qu'ils ne touchent jamais de leur vie un instrument de musique !  ::O: 

Bon, maintenant ne plus passer par le browser ingame et chercher si y'a pas des chansons mieux que ce qui squatte le top téléchargements...

----------


## 564.3

*Gunheart*




> Quelqu'un a tester ca : https://store.steampowered.com/app/551700/Gunheart/ ?
> Ca a l'air pas mal non ?
> Mais jeu coop il me semble ?


Je l'avais acheté il y a longtemps. J'y ai pas mal joué au début, puis de nouveau lors de la sortie de gros patchs.
Pas testé la version 1.0 par contre, faudra que je le fasse à l'occase. Notamment pour voir ce qu'ils ont ajouté à la campagne.

Je me suis seulement fait des missions en solo, même si j'ai croisé des gens de temps en temps dans le lobby. Mais je suis du genre à attendre qu'ils fassent le premier pas, et ce n'est pas arrivé. En mes missions étaient en mode privé histoire de ne pas risqué d'être emmerdé, ce qui n'aide pas...

Globalement le jeu est largement correct, mais ce n'est pas un incontournable à mon sens.
C'est surtout basé sur du "grinding" (xp, levels, etc) dans des décors qui ne sont pas si variés que ça.
Il y a une campagne pseudo scénarisée, et des missions en plus dont certaines renouvelées régulièrement, avec des leaderboards etc.

Les points forts: le rendu de certains décors et certaines scènes

Les points négatifs:
- feeling des armes et gunfight un peu "mou" à mon gout
- de temps en temps j'ai des pbs de perfs (à cause de mon CPU probablement, un i5 4590). C'était un peu chiant mais pas dramatique, à voir s'ils ont amélioré les optimisations.

----------


## Luthor

Pour info Form est en promo sur Steam \o/

J'ai eu un effet wow en testant la démo, du coup j'achète  ::):

----------


## wiotts

> Parfois le problème c'est que la base rythmique est un peu trop répétitive, mais ce morceau m'a l'air d'avoir du bon potentiel. Après il y a toujours un conflit entre vouloir faire la grosse caisse, plus de percus, la basse, le chef d'orchestre...
> 
> Sur reddit j'ai vu un commentaire d'un mec qui s'y connaissait en musique, et j'ai l'impression de pas avoir le niveau pour faire quelque chose de propre, mais bon... Je suis quand même aussi dans les starting blocks pour faire des charts (comme ils disent dans le milieu) avec une liste de morceaux qui me sembleraient pas mal (assez courts et variés). En tous cas ça sera à base de métal.
> 
> Mais je compte au préalable faire quelques scripts d'analyse de ce qui existe. Il y a quelques temps j'ai créé un répertoire pour le projet, pris quelques notes et dumpé les jsons des morceaux d'origine (pour étalonnage de référence), puis me suis servi une bière.
> 
> Depuis ça n'a pas avancé...
> 
> Mais si des canards font des charts, je testerais bien volontiers.
> ...



Merci pour le lien pour les éclairages, je conseille également la vidéo youtube du créateur qui va avec pour faire quelques ajouts par dessus !

----------


## darkmanticora

> *Gunheart*
> 
> 
> 
> Je l'avais acheté il y a longtemps. J'y ai pas mal joué au début, puis de nouveau lors de la sortie de gros patchs.
> Pas testé la version 1.0 par contre, faudra que je le fasse à l'occase. Notamment pour voir ce qu'ils ont ajouté à la campagne.
> 
> Je me suis seulement fait des missions en solo, même si j'ai croisé des gens de temps en temps dans le lobby. Mais je suis du genre à attendre qu'ils fassent le premier pas, et ce n'est pas arrivé. En mes missions étaient en mode privé histoire de ne pas risqué d'être emmerdé, ce qui n'aide pas...
> 
> ...


Merci pour ton retour ! en plus j'ai le meme CPU  ::):

----------


## Couillu

> Moi aussi j'ai lancé la version 3D et j'ai pas de problème avec les contrôles.
> Pour l'instant je suis parti sur Cloud connected, d'In Flames, je pense regarder également au niveau du métal indus, ça se prête généralement bien aux jeux rythmés.
> 
> Par contre j'ai édité la musique pour la raccourcir (genre couper un couplet entier ou ne prendre qu'une partie d'un riff joué plusieurs fois de suite).


Oh Cloud Connected, bon choix !

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*MOSS*

pour *Oculus RiFT* et *HTC VIVE*...  ::love::

----------


## Shamanix

Je vient de voir ça, les tests sont franchement élogieux ! (7/10 Gk, 18/20 JV.com).
Je me le prendrais surement.

----------


## Kira

La qualité Oculus (ainsi que d'insomniac) fait un retour sous forme de trailer :

Stormland (prévue sur Oculus Rift pour 2019  :Emo: )



https://www.oculus.com/blog/reclaim-...oming-to-rift/

"After teasing Insomniac’s upcoming VR project last week, we’re excited to officially announce Stormland—a VR action-adventure title with an *open-world* structure and an ever-changing environment bristling with unexplored islands, dangerous strongholds, and rare technology."

 :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## wiotts

Bon, je suis à peu près satisfait de mon 1er essai de piste custom beat saber, si des gens veulent bien tester et critiquer.

Fichier Zip hébergé à télécharger

Par contre un truc gênant, visiblement non possible à modifier actuellement, le bruit des découpages qui sont relativement forts par rapport à la musique, pas mal de monde râle là-dessus...
J'ai l'impression que sur le tout début de la chanson, il y a un léger décalage mais pas sur la suite.... à voir si cela se confirme chez vous.
Pour la lumière, j'ai utilisé un programme tiers en ajoutant 2-3 modifs. Je me pencherais dessus plus en détail sur ma prochaine.

----------


## FixB

Sur les vidéos qui expliquent comment utiliser le soft pour les customs tracks, ils conseillent de booster pas mal la musique avant de l'intégrer pour éviter ce pb...

----------


## Shamanix

> La qualité Oculus (ainsi que d'insomniac) fait un retour sous forme de trailer :
> 
> Stormland (prévue sur Oculus Rift pour 2019 )
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.oculus.com/blog/reclaim-...oming-to-rift/
> 
> "After teasing Insomniac’s upcoming VR project last week, we’re excited to officially announce Stormland—a VR action-adventure title with an *open-world* structure and an ever-changing environment bristling with unexplored islands, dangerous strongholds, and rare technology."


Mouais je sais pas, en tous cas le trailer ne fait pas envie (du moins c'est mon avis).

----------


## jujupatate

T'es dur, je le trouve super classe ce trailer.  ::wub::

----------


## ExPanda

> Pour info Form est en promo sur Steam \o/
> 
> J'ai eu un effet wow en testant la démo, du coup j'achète


Je l'ai pris aussi, et terminé ce soir... en une heure. C'est court quand même.  ::O: 

Bon après le voyage est sympa et c'est super beau et dépaysant. Mais même si je pense y retourner pour la balade et faire tester à des potes pour leur mettre ça dans la gueule ça fait quand même très short. Vraiment à prendre en promo parce qu'on dirait limite une démo...




> Bon, je suis à peu près satisfait de mon 1er essai de piste custom beat saber, si des gens veulent bien tester et critiquer.
> 
> Fichier Zip hébergé à télécharger
> 
> Par contre un truc gênant, visiblement non possible à modifier actuellement, le bruit des découpages qui sont relativement forts par rapport à la musique, pas mal de monde râle là-dessus...
> J'ai l'impression que sur le tout début de la chanson, il y a un léger décalage mais pas sur la suite.... à voir si cela se confirme chez vous.


Testé, bien sympa  ::): 
Après ouais le début a l'air légèrement décalé, ça fait un peu bizarre mais c'est vraiment juste les toutes premières notes donc pas gênant. Et je vais passer pour un inculte, mais c'est leur son d'origine ça ? Ils enregistrent pas sans que ça sature ?  ::unsure::

----------


## wiotts

> Testé, bien sympa 
> Après ouais le début a l'air légèrement décalé, ça fait un peu bizarre mais c'est vraiment juste les toutes premières notes donc pas gênant. Et je vais passer pour un inculte, mais c'est leur son d'origine ça ? Ils enregistrent pas sans que ça sature ?



Pour répondre à ta question :
Non, mais sur le conseil de FixB, pour moins entendre les bruits de découpage, j'ai augmenté le volume de la musique. Visiblement un peu trop...

J'ai écouté au casque et en fait oui, c'est dégueulasse la saturation (j'avais testé avec le son des enceintes...).
J'ai remis le fichier moins fort mais sans saturation dans le fichier à DL

Merci bien pour le retour !

----------


## ExPanda

Ah ok, t'avais abusé sur le volume alors  ::): 

Sinon les mouvements sont sympas, les "haut-bas-haut" (ou l'inverse je sais plus) me crispent le poignet car ils sont plus rapides que le reste, et y'a une ou deux fois où ça feinte (un coup vers le bas et le suivant qui enchaîne est encore vers le bas, d'habitude c'est vers le haut), mais rien de trop dur, c'est cool.

----------


## nodulle

J'ai testé aussi (la première version) et effectivement j'ai aussi trouvé que le bruit des découpages était un peu fort sur la musique. Mais sinon c'est du bon boulot. Et j'attend le mod expert avec impatience !  :;):

----------


## wiotts

Merci !
Le mode expert c'est pas prévu pour le moment (mais rien n'est définitif), je pensais me limiter à une seule difficulté par musique. Je ne veux pas tomber dans le concours de b**e de scoring à la DragonForce, mais je peux revoir la difficulté un peu à la hausse pour les prochaines. J'avais peur justement de faire trop difficile, c'est facile de s'enflammer avec un éditeur  ::P: , et ce qui semble facile pour certains, semble impossible pour d'autres (il suffit de voir nos différences de score en jeu, et encore, quand le score en expert existe  ::ninja::  ...)

Pour les bruits des découpages, j'ai lu une piste de solution de quelqu'un qui remplaçait par un son "vide", je n'ai pas approfondi cette solution mais de toute façon ce n'est pas côté édition de piste que ça se fait mais côté utilisateur, donc demandant un bidouillage du joueur, pas top comme solution...

----------


## DrGurdil

Pour les différences de score je les doit aux coupes de la main gauche, je sais pas pourquoi j'arrive pas à scorer avec cette main, manque de pratique peut-être  ::trollface:: 

Plus sérieusement je fais souvent entre 100 et 110 par coupe de la droite et entre 60 et 70 de la gauche. Va falloir que je change de main  :tired: 


Sinon j'ai acheté EVERSPACE hier soir, testé ce matin en normal pour se familiariser avec le jeu, tests ce soir en VR pour voir ce que ça donne   :Vibre:

----------


## Shamanix

*Le mode Battle Royale de Rec Room est dispo en live !*

https://steamcommunity.com/games/Rec...05619779670227

----------


## Erokh

> Mouais je sais pas, en tous cas le trailer ne fait pas envie (du moins c'est mon avis).


L'univers et l'histoire me bottent bien. Par contre on voit pas.gra'd chose de gameplay, mais ce qu'on en voit n'a pas.l'air transcendant.

----------


## Shamanix

> L'univers et l'histoire me bottent bien. Par contre on voit pas.gra'd chose de gameplay, mais ce qu'on en voit n'a pas.l'air transcendant.


Bah voila, c'est a ça que je faisais allusion, le gameplay m'a l'air assez générique et sans surprise, mais bon, difficile de juger ça sur un trailer en même temps, so whait & see.

Bon sinon, j'ai test Rec Royale ce matin: Les armes ressemble plus a des pistolets a bouchons, on ne peut tourner que par accoups avec le stick droit, on ne peut pas sauter, bref: Je ne suis pas convaincu.
C'est con par ce que sinon la map a l'air correcte (dans le genre minimaliste) et le deltaplane pour l'insertion est une bonne idée, ça permet plus de liberté qu'un parachute, la map a prendre dans le dos est sympa aussi.

En outre il faudrait un systeme plus pratique pour ramasser les objets.

----------


## jujupatate

Z'avez qu'a jouer à Stand Out!  ::P:

----------


## Rodwin

Tiens ? Qu'est ce qu'il devient lui ? Il s'améliore ?

----------


## Couillu

J'ai envie de le tester Stand Out, mais le prix est un peu trop élevé je trouve. J'ai surtout peur de pas trouver de partie. Je me suis déjà bien fait avoir avec Hover Junkers ou j'ai réussi à faire 3 ersatz de parties avec 3 perdus...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Bah voila, c'est a ça que je faisais allusion, le gameplay m'a l'air assez générique et sans surprise, mais bon, difficile de juger ça sur un trailer en même temps, so whait & see.
> 
> Bon sinon, j'ai test Rec Royale ce matin: Les armes ressemble plus a des pistolets a bouchons, on ne peut tourner que par accoups avec le stick droit, on ne peut pas sauter, bref: Je ne suis pas convaincu.
> C'est con par ce que sinon la map a l'air correcte (dans le genre minimaliste) et le deltaplane pour l'insertion est une bonne idée, ça permet plus de liberté qu'un parachute, la map a prendre dans le dos est sympa aussi.
> 
> En outre il faudrait un systeme plus pratique pour ramasser les objets.


Oue, c'est la maniabilité de Rec Room quoi  ::):  Si tu veux tourner en VR tu te tournes, les a-coup ne servent que pour les possesseurs d'Oculus Rift en configuration 180° Pour le saut, s'il n'a aucune incidence sur le gameplay, j'ai envie de dire tant mieux, aucun intérêt à rajouter ca en VR (déjà que sur 80% des jeux normaux, le saut ne sert à rien)

----------


## jujupatate

> Tiens ? Qu'est ce qu'il devient lui ? Il s'améliore ?


Ça avance tranquillement, c'est une petite équipe de Lyon derrière. Je trouve ça super fun en tout cas et à part quelques pyjamas qui crient, l'ambiance est assez bonne.
C'est moche et ça le restera, avec le supersampling à 2, par contre, c'est net, on voit les ennemis d'assez loin. J'utilise le free locomotion et pas de souci à noter, ils ont même rajouter une touche pour agripper les rebords pour passer par les fenêtres. On peut même escalader les façades des bâtiments, c'est trop bien mais t'as l'air d'un con dans ton salon (une fois de plus  ::P: ).
Les armes sont pas dégueux, les devs sont beaucoup à l'écoute des joueurs et ajustent régulièrement le tir :micheldenisot: . Par contre, ceux qui ont un Protube ou un fusil VR ont un gros avantage pour les armes à lunettes, j'ai pas réussi à mettre une balle avec la X8 du snipe.  ::XD::   C'est un peu plus facile avec les AR/SMG X4, et en revanche très précis en tir à la hanche à courte/moyenne portée.

Pour ceux qui aiment PUBG, je ne peut que le recommander. Les parties sont rapides (~10 minutes), du coup on les enchaîne assez facilement.
Si je branche l'Oculus mais sans vraiment savoir à quoi je vais jouer, ce sera To The Top ou Stand Out.




> J'ai envie de le tester Stand Out, mais le prix est un peu trop élevé je trouve. J'ai surtout peur de pas trouver de partie. Je me suis déjà bien fait avoir avec Hover Junkers ou j'ai réussi à faire 3 ersatz de parties avec 3 perdus...


J'y ai joué à toutes heures et j'ai jamais attendu pour trouver une partie, le fait d'être 30 aide pas mal. On recroise régulièrement les mêmes joueurs d'ailleurs  ::P:

----------


## Shamanix

> Oue, c'est la maniabilité de Rec Room quoi  Si tu veux tourner en VR tu te tournes, les a-coup ne servent que pour les possesseurs d'Oculus Rift en configuration 180° Pour le saut, s'il n'a aucune incidence sur le gameplay, j'ai envie de dire tant mieux, aucun intérêt à rajouter ca en VR (déjà que sur 80% des jeux normaux, le saut ne sert à rien)


Ha bon, les joueurs sur Vives ne veulent jamais jouer assis ? Ou sans se prendre les pieds dans le câble (ce qui arrive assez souvent en 360°) ?

Le fait de ne pas proposer de turning direct (ce que proposent quand même a peut pres 100% des jeux en vue FPS) est une erreur de conception de débutants.

Pareil pour le fait de ne pas pouvoir sauter, par exemple pour enjamber un arbre couché, obligeant a faire le tour, c'est tellement aberrant comme façon de faire...

Bref, on a pas tous 10m2 a consacré a la VR, or de nombreux jeux en FPS (Arizona Sunshine, Lone Echo/Echo Arena, Fallout 4, Dead Effect 2, Minecraft,...) ont démontré qu'on pouvais tres bien jouer avec les touchs/vives wands en 180° assi ou debout avec un truc pas trop mal conçu, ce qui est hélas loins d'être le cas pour Rec Room.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Le fait de ne pas proposer de turning direct (ce que proposent quand même a peut pres 100% des jeux en vue FPS) est une erreur de conception de débutants.


Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une erreur de conception. Pour moi, c'est un choix de design. Prendre un jeu en roomscale et ne pas bouger son corps pour tourner alors que c'est le mouvement le plus naturel et le plus immersif qu'il soit est à contre courant du concept même d'une expérience VR.
Je le vois comme ça. Après, si ces options existent c'est cool.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ha bon, les joueurs sur Vives ne veulent jamais jouer assis ? Ou sans se prendre les pieds dans le câble (ce qui arrive assez souvent en 360°) ?
> 
> Le fait de ne pas proposer de turning direct (ce que proposent quand même a peut pres 100% des jeux en vue FPS) est une erreur de conception de débutants.
> 
> Pareil pour le fait de ne pas pouvoir sauter, par exemple pour enjamber un arbre couché, obligeant a faire le tour, c'est tellement aberrant comme façon de faire...
> 
> Bref, on a pas tous 10m2 a consacré a la VR, or de nombreux jeux en FPS (Arizona Sunshine, Lone Echo/Echo Arena, Fallout 4, Dead Effect 2, Minecraft,...) ont démontré qu'on pouvais tres bien jouer avec les touchs/vives wands en 180° assi ou debout avec un truc pas trop mal conçu, ce qui est hélas loins d'être le cas pour Rec Room.


Oui en effet Rec Room est pensé pour être vraiment joué en Roomscale. 


Et en effet, un des soucis de la VR est que tout le monde n'a pas la zone qu'il faut, et donc le gameplay peut rarement s'adapter au roomscaling de pour de vrai. Il y a des jeux qui le proposent, personnellement, les seuls jeux où je joue assis, ce sont les trucs où je suis dans un cockpit, sinon, je me fous debout au milieu de ma zone.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai écouté au casque et en fait oui, c'est dégueulasse la saturation (j'avais testé avec le son des enceintes...).
> J'ai remis le fichier moins fort mais sans saturation dans le fichier à DL


J'ai essayé cette version, et c'est du bon boulot. Les quelques pièges passent quand même bien.

Quelques détails
- peut être ajouter de la lumière et des trucs en fond
- parfois deux blocs superposés ont une animation d'inversion, pas très gênant mais c'est bizarre

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai aussi essayé *Rec Room Royale*, et déjà il a fallu que je me refasse à la maniabilité du jeu.
Ça serait pas mal d'avoir un stand de tir pour tester les armes. Ça ne m'a pas aidé de tout découvrir à l'arrache.
Au final c'est plutôt bien foutu, même si je ne suis pas super fan du feeling des armes.

J'espère plutôt que le mode Battle Royale de Pavlov sera réussi, parce qu'ils ont une bonne base niveau gunfight et manipulation des armes.


Pour les histoires de rotation fluide, il avait l'air d'y avoir ça dans les options non ?
Enfin comme pas mal de monde, j'ai l'habitude de jouer debout en tournant à 360°. Je vérifie surtout comment désactiver les commandes de rotation et si on peut mettre autre chose à la place.

Ça m'a aussi paru bizarre de ne pas avoir de saut, il faut se téléporter même en mode déplacement fluide pour "sauter".

----------


## Shamanix

> Oui en effet Rec Room est pensé pour être vraiment joué en Roomscale. 
> 
> 
> Et en effet, un des soucis de la VR est que tout le monde n'a pas la zone qu'il faut, et donc le gameplay peut rarement s'adapter au roomscaling de pour de vrai. Il y a des jeux qui le proposent, personnellement, les seuls jeux où je joue assis, ce sont les trucs où je suis dans un cockpit, sinon, je me fous debout au milieu de ma zone.


Bah ouais, d'ou l’intérêt de proposer le choix aux joueurs, en général pour un jeu roomscale ça ne coûte pas grand chose de rajouter des déplacements/turn aux sticks et des commandes pour se baisser/sauter, c'est la base.


Edit: *Sony vient d'annoncer un nouveau jeu PSVR exclu* (nouvelle lisence), *Ghost Giant*: https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/z...050805449.html




A savoir qu'il devrais aussi y avoir une "grosse annonce" sur PSVR demain soir (comprendre un truc plus gros que Tetris Vr et Ghost Giant).

----------


## 564.3

*Beat Saber*

J'ai fait une vidéo de comparaison des modes de difficulté pour Balearic Pumping: https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1407526773
L'audio vient du mode expert (en bas à droite), ça rend un peu bizarre pour easy et normal. C'est un peu bordélique à suivre aussi, pas sur que c'était une idée de génie tout ça.
Je tenterais peut-être de l'organiser d'une autre façon à l'occasion, si je trouve une meilleur solution.

En tous cas ça m'aura poussé à faire un passage à travers tous les niveau de difficultés. J'ai amélioré mes scores, en passant.

----------


## Shamanix

*Echo Combat passe en open beta le 21 Juin*, et s'offre un trailer E3 de gameplay:



EDIT: Et une *rumeur selon laquelle Alien Isolation 2 serais présenté a l'E3 et offrirais un support VR natif* (source UniVRCity): https://univrcity.fr/e3-2018-leak-alien-isolation-2/

Ce serais cool, mais bon ça reste une grosse rumeur et j'éviterais bien de me hyper, trop de déceptions dues a des attentes infondées lors des précédents E3 ^^


RE-EDIT: En même temps, l'histoire des rumeurs sur A.I 2 (26 avril 2017): http://www.gameblog.fr/news/67766-al...-developpement

----------


## wiotts

> *Beat Saber*
> 
> J'ai fait une vidéo de comparaison des modes de difficulté pour Balearic Pumping: https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1407526773
> L'audio vient du mode expert (en bas à droite), ça rend un peu bizarre pour easy et normal. C'est un peu bordélique à suivre aussi, pas sur que c'était une idée de génie tout ça.
> Je tenterais peut-être de l'organiser d'une autre façon à l'occasion, si je trouve une meilleur solution.
> 
> En tous cas ça m'aura poussé à faire un passage à travers tous les niveau de difficultés. J'ai amélioré mes scores, en passant.


C'est vrai que c'est compliqué de suivre plusieurs à la fois ! (ou alors c'est mon cerveau...) Intégrer ta personne sur la vidéo du jeu plutôt que de faire 2 images par difficulté permettrait déjà de n'avoir plus que 4 vidéos en parallèle. Après c'est peut-être plus compliqué, je ne sais pas, je n'y connait pas grand chose en capture/montage vidéo.

Sinon jolie performance en expert  :;):

----------


## Hideo

Dites pour ceux qui ont déjà testé The Forest en VR ça se passe comment niveau coop ? 

On peut jouer en VR/VR et VR/Desktop ? 

Quid de la qualité du portage ?

----------


## 564.3

> C'est vrai que c'est compliqué de suivre plusieurs à la fois ! (ou alors c'est mon cerveau...) Intégrer ta personne sur la vidéo du jeu plutôt que de faire 2 images par difficulté permettrait déjà de n'avoir plus que 4 vidéos en parallèle. Après c'est peut-être plus compliqué, je ne sais pas, je n'y connait pas grand chose en capture/montage vidéo.
> 
> Sinon jolie performance en expert


Pour intégrer à la vidéo au gameplay faut un fond vert ou une caméra avec capture de la profondeur. Il y en a qui utilisent un Kinect, mais c'est un peu crados.
Par contre l'angle de vue est de dos pour voir les blocs arriver. De face, on voit mieux les gestes je trouve. Enfin, c'est quand même mieux d'avoir tout intégré.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dites pour ceux qui ont déjà testé The Forest en VR ça se passe comment niveau coop ? 
> 
> On peut jouer en VR/VR et VR/Desktop ? 
> 
> Quid de la qualité du portage ?


Pas sur que ça marche en coop, pour l'instant. Je n'ai essayé qu'en solo.

Le mode VR est toujours en beta, c'est un peu funky mais ça fonctionne.
L'ergonomie est un peu bizarre/bordélique et les tooltips ne sont pas clairs. Mais on s'y fait.
J'ai des problèmes de perf par moments.
Les armes ne peuvent pas changer de main. L'arc est dans la main droite par exemple. J'attends un patch qui corrige ça pour m'y remettre.

----------


## Elglon

> Dites pour ceux qui ont déjà testé The Forest en VR ça se passe comment niveau coop ? 
> 
> On peut jouer en VR/VR et VR/Desktop ? 
> 
> Quid de la qualité du portage ?


Je confirme que le Coop ne marche pas en vr

----------


## Shamanix

BOn, sinon voici du T.E.S (mobile  ::(:    ), du Prey et du Wolfenstein en VR, annoncés lors de la conf Bethesda de cette nuit: https://univrcity.fr/e3-2018-bethesda-3-titres-en-vr/

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> BOn, sinon voici du T.E.S (mobile    ), du Prey et du Wolfenstein en VR, annoncés lors de la conf Bethesda de cette nuit


cette déception pffff...  :Splash: 

on passe de 3 jeux_ full-_*VR*, même si c'était en mode "_portage d'anciens titres_" 
à 3 "_simples?_" expériences

*Prey Typhon Hunter* c'est juste un add-on
en tout cas, pas de mode VR spécial pour jouer au jeu en entier

j'espère que *Wolfenstein Cyberpilot* est un vrais jeu digne de ce nom...

et *TES: Blade* semble intéressant, de loin

j'espérais vraiment + de la part de *Bethesda*, j'ai comme l'impression qu'ils nous la font à l'envers :
d'abord des gros jeux en VR
puis ensuite des petites expériences

----------


## 564.3

> on passe de 3 jeux_ full-_*VR*, même si c'était en mode "_portage d'anciens titres_" 
> à 3 "_simples?_" expériences


À priori Doom VFR a le même genre de portée que les titres / DLC annoncés. D'ailleurs j'attends encore un patch pour la locomotion selon la direction du controleur...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai essayé cette version, et c'est du bon boulot. Les quelques pièges passent quand même bien.
> 
> Quelques détails
> - peut être ajouter de la lumière et des trucs en fond
> - parfois deux blocs superposés ont une animation d'inversion, pas très gênant mais c'est bizarre


@wiotts Je me suis refait un coup d'In Flames - Cloud Connected.
Si tu refais une passe dessus, ça serait peut-être aussi pas mal d'éloigner les enchainements de blocs de deux lors du passage instru. C'est un peu trop "dans la tronche" je trouve.

----------


## wiotts

Je suis pas sur de voir le passage tu parles. Je vais jeter un œil, merci du retour. Si même toi tu trouves que c'est méchant, c'est que cela doit vraiment l'être  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Je suis pas sur de voir le passage tu parles. Je vais jeter un œil, merci du retour. Si même toi tu trouves que c'est méchant, c'est que cela doit vraiment l'être


Aux 2/3 je crois, il y a un passage avec pas mal de blocs de 2 superposés. Je voulais dire que ça pourrait être plus agréable en aérant sur les cotés plutôt qu'en laissant tout ça au centre.

Pour la version expert tu pourrais les mettre bien sur les bords avec des alternances un peu plus bourrines, mais c'est pas forcément l'idée là  ::):

----------


## Shamanix

A part ça, From Software se met a la VR sur PSVR avec Déraciné (en Français dans le texte):





Ca a l'air zarb, et ça ne sera surement pas du Hidetaka Miyazaki vu qu'il est occupé sur (le tres prometteur) Sekiro: Shadow Die Twice.
Sans compté que c'est sous l'égide de Sony Japan Studio, aussi les chances que ça débarque un jour sur PC sont proche du néant.


Edit: Et sinon, ou est passé le FPS zero-G compétitif d'Ubi ? Je ne l'ais pas vu passer durant leur conférence (pas terrible), alors qu'il parait que c'est pas mal du tout.

----------


## Couillu

Coucou la dedans, 

Y'a du monde qui va jouer ce soir ? Madame est de sortie, je pense me faire du Rec Royale ou autres joyeusetés. :D

----------


## ExPanda

Ah tiens si Rec Room est à jour je tenterais bien. Faut juste que j'installe mon micro sur le casque et que je teste si ça marche bien...
Si tout est ok je pourrai ptet jouer vers 20h30. Y'a un point de réunion avant de lancer les jeux ?

----------


## Couillu

Aucune idée je joue toujours en solo  ::P:  Doit y'avoir un mumble cpc j'imagine ?

Par contre t'as rien a installer le casque normalement, en tout cas avec le vive j'ai rien eu a faire le micro du casque marchait direct dans rec room.

----------


## cybercouf

Y'a des motivés pour la beta de *Space Junkies*? faut s'inscrire ici https://betasignup.ubisoft.com/sjreg?Lang=fr-FR
(et ce sera du 28 juin au 2 juillet)

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai un WMR, il n'y a pas de casque ni micro de base.
J'ai un micro indépendant et de quoi l'installer dessus normalement, mais j'ai jamais testé.

----------


## Couillu

> Y'a des motivés pour la beta de *Space Junkies*? faut s'inscrire ici https://betasignup.ubisoft.com/sjreg?Lang=fr-FR
> (et ce sera du 28 juin au 2 juillet)


Meh pourquoi on voit que des gens assis jouer !  ::O:

----------


## DrGurdil

> Meh pourquoi on voit que des gens assis jouer !


Mah vu le principe du jeu normalement c'est censé strictement rien changer debout ou assis puisque t'es pas censé être en contact avec le sol et que donc normalement le roomscale servira pas.

----------


## wiotts

*Space Junkies*, c'est toujours sous NDA non?

Mais sinon, j'en suis (si on est pris pour la prochaine closed beta...)

----------


## cybercouf

Je me suis inscrit, pas encore vu de NDA (mais j'ai peut être pas tout lu non plus  ::):  ).

----------


## Couillu

> Mah vu le principe du jeu normalement c'est censé strictement rien changer debout ou assis puisque t'es pas censé être en contact avec le sol et que donc normalement le roomscale servira pas.


Mouais, ça va être chelou de se retourner, de se cacher derrière un couvert, enfin bref on va être très restreints niveau mouvements dans ce cas. Les seuls jeux auquel je joue assis sont ceux où on est dans un cockpit.

----------


## DrGurdil

> Mouais, ça va être chelou de se retourner, de se cacher derrière un couvert, enfin bref on va être très restreints niveau mouvements dans ce cas. Les seuls jeux auquel je joue assis sont ceux où on est dans un cockpit.


En même temps en apesanteur je doute que tes réflexes de cache soient vraiment applicables, tu auras à activer tes petits propulseurs pour le faire, donc passer par un dispositif tiers. Donc jouer assis et tout au controllers c'est crédible et dans l'immersion.

----------


## Couillu

> En même temps en apesanteur je doute que tes réflexes de cache soient vraiment applicables, tu auras à activer tes petits propulseurs pour le faire, donc passer par un dispositif tiers. Donc jouer assis et tout au controllers c'est crédible et dans l'immersion.


C'est crédible et dans l'immersion mais j'ai peur de ce que ça va donner niveau réactivité et rythme du jeu. J'ai hâte de tester pour voir ce qu'il en est.

----------


## wiotts

Et surtout qui dit crédible dans l'immersion dit absence de cinétose !




> Je me suis inscrit, pas encore vu de NDA (mais j'ai peut être pas tout lu non plus  ).


Les phases d'alpha étaient sous NDA. J'ai pas regardé pour la closed  ::P:

----------


## Erokh

Dites, j'ai un petit souci avec Dirt Rally en VR: quand je le lance, il me perd la config volant et les préférence systématiquement.
Ça veut dire que je dois repasser en contrôle (boite en H + sequentiel + levier) et reconfigurer les touches et pédales du volant. C'est relou. Vous sauriez si y'a une manip à faire ou bien?

Sinon, j'ai fait tester la VR à 2 personnes (mon beau-frère et sa copine) qui ont déjà joué vite-fait à des jeux video, mais n'ont jamais été de grands gamers. Ils ont été assez impressionnés, je crois. Le beau-frere a particulièrement apprécié la séance d'iRacing en MX-5  ::): . La dame ayant le vertige, elle ne pouvait pas regarder en bas dans la scène en haut du building; et elle a eu des tournoiements de tête sur iracing, donc je lui ai fait arrêter la séance après quelques mètres, pour éviter de la rendre malade.

Je leur ai fait tester le dream deck; l'arc de the lab, et iracing. j'aurais bien aimé leur faire découvrir google Earth, mais je ne l'ai pas retrouvé dans ma bibliothèque steam alors qu'il était indiqué comme installé; j’ai pas tout compris, sur ce coup  ::unsure::

----------


## ExPanda

> Je leur ai fait tester le dream deck; l'arc de the lab, et iracing. j'aurais bien aimé leur faire découvrir google Earth, mais je ne l'ai pas retrouvé dans ma bibliothèque steam alors qu'il était indiqué comme installé; j’ai pas tout compris, sur ce coup


Tu n'étais pas sur ton pc habituel ?
Ça m'a fait pareil, en fait les applis gratuites sont considérées comme "dans ta bibliothèque", mais sur les postes où elles ne sont pas installées il faut les prendre depuis le magasin comme si c'était la première fois.

----------


## Erokh

Si si, j'étais bien sur mon seul et unique pc.

----------


## ExPanda

Zarb.  ::huh:: 
Ptet un filtre à la con.

----------


## Erokh

ouais ptête. Mais que ce soit dans l'interface steam classique ou dans l'interface VR, impossible de le retrouver.
J'ai même tenté par l'outil de recherche sans succès. 

Faudra que je réessaye, pour voir.

----------


## Shamanix

Inscrit pour la bêta de Space Junkies, j'espère que j'aurais une clef.

----------


## 564.3

L'immersion serait vraiment crédible en jouant en apesanteur IRL, vous n'avez pas assez d'ambition  ::wacko:: 

Concernant Google Earth VR, faut se méfier et ne faire que les scènes statiques pour ceux qui sont sensibles à la cinétose.
Ou même plus ou moins sensible. Un pote n'avait pas de problèmes pour avancer, mais retourner la planète le rendait malade à force, surtout qu'il avait tendance à le déclencher sans faire exprès.

----------


## 564.3

Pour revenir sur mes vidéos de comparaisons de difficulté sur Beat Saber - Balearic Pumping, finalement je les ai regroupées 2 à 2:
- Expert vs Hard https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N48z1Jp96c
- Hard vs Normal https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0mTe63zZA8
- Normal vs Easy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYfdwYKaans

C'est marrant les choix pour diminuer la difficulté entre normal et easy, il y a un décalage des beats suivis par moment. C'est plus complexe que ce que je pensais.
D'ailleurs j'aurais peut-être du me les refaire un coup, il y a quelques hésitations. Pas habitué à cette faible densité de blocs  ::|:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> A part ça, From Software se met a la VR sur PSVR avec Déraciné (en Français dans le texte):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ca a l'air zarb, et ça ne sera surement pas du Hidetaka Miyazaki vu qu'il est occupé sur (le tres prometteur) Sekiro: Shadow Die Twice.
> Sans compté que c'est sous l'égide de Sony Japan Studio, aussi les chances que ça débarque un jour sur PC sont proche du néant.
> 
> ...


Du coup, je vous dirai si Déraciné c'est bien ou pas. Je le prendrai dès que j'aurai plus d'infos sur le jeu.

----------


## ExPanda

> Coucou la dedans, 
> 
> Y'a du monde qui va jouer ce soir ? Madame est de sortie, je pense me faire du Rec Royale ou autres joyeusetés. :D


Et j'ai totalement zappé hier...

T'as testé Rec Royale alors ?

----------


## Couillu

Finalement j'ai deux potes qui ont débarqué, du coup on a pas fait de Rec Royale mais du Beat Saber, Climbey et Containment Initiative.

J'ai enfin fini un morceau en expert d'ailleurs.  ::wub::

----------


## ExPanda

Ahah bien joué, terminer les morceaux de base en expert ça ouvre les portes aux morceaux customs, qui sont souvent pas dispos en difficulté "faible"  ::ninja:: 


Edit : Ce coup-ci ça devrait être bon pour Budget Cuts, sortie prévue demain.




> We’re finally releasing Budget Cuts! Thursday the 14th of June, 2018 at 10 am, PST*.
> 
> *With an exception for natural disasters, the office burning down, alien invasion or we all turn into pickles in our sleep.


https://steamcommunity.com/games/400...43648102583331

----------


## Couillu

J'ai essayé de jouer à un sabre aussi, c'est bien violent dans le genre ! Tu te sens plus Zoro que Jedi du coup ! :D

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> À priori Doom VFR a le même genre de portée que les titres / DLC annoncés. D'ailleurs j'attends encore un patch pour la locomotion selon la direction du controleur...


ba d'après les premiers retours les _add-on_ pour *PREY* et le *WOLFENSTEIN:C* se confirment être des expériences, on peut pas appeller ça des jeux, où tu joues + de 4/5 heures...

Les 3 premiers jeux *VR* Bethesda étaient d'une autre ambition, même *DOOM VFR* qui faisait super plaisir et confiant sur la suite qu'ils allaient donner à leur soutient de la *VR*.

le *T.E.S.: BLADE* semble avoir un intérêt, mais c'est à des années lumières en dessous d"un *SKYRIM VR*

moi j’attendais de chez Bethesda, les voir enchainer du titre *AAA* en *VR*, même des portages

et j'attends de Bethesda du *RPG*, du* FPS*, bref du bon gros jeu solo narratif finition *AAA*

Là ils nous sorte des expériences *VR* _OSEF_ pour leur 2ème année sur la *VR*
comme je le disais à Rodwin, je comprends pas et je trouve que c'est pas un bon signe pour la *VR* en général, eux un gros studio qui faisait parti des rares à soutenir la *VR*, même le *PSVR* n'a pas d'exclu VR 

je parle en terme de *AAA* et *PC VR*, 
j'ai l'impression que les gros studios ont définitivement enterré leur intérêt pour la *VR* sur la gèn *CV1* 
_(oui, j'avais encore de gros espoirs notamment pour cet E3)_, et vue le nombre sur le marché des casques *PC VR* et même *PSVR*, que la *VR* est à peine bonne pour sortir des expériences... 

donc c'est sûr maintenant, faut compter sur les indé et *Oculus*, voire *UBIsoft* _(parceque après Space Junkies et Transference, prévu pour la fin 2018, ils vont sortir quoi ?)_ pour se décarcasser à sortir des titres niveau *AAA*.

Est ce que cela sera suffisant _(pour tenir)_ en attendant les *CV2*/*PSVR2*
qui sont prévus surement pas avant 2020 apparemment...

----------


## 564.3

> ba d'après les premiers retours les _add-on_ pour *PREY* et le *WOLFENSTEIN:C* se confirment être des expériences, on peut pas appeller ça des jeux, où tu joues + de 4/5 heures...
> 
> Les 3 premiers jeux *VR* Bethesda étaient d'une autre ambition, même *DOOM VFR* qui faisait super plaisir et confiant sur la suite qu'ils allaient donner à leur soutient de la *VR*.


Ouais Doom VFR a quand même l'air plus consistant sur le papier. Enfin, on verra ce que donnent leurs "expériences" quand elles sortiront.
C'est surtout de le mettre dans le même lot que Skyrim et Fallout 4 qui m'a gêné  :<_<: 

Concernant les AAA, on en a déjà parlé plusieurs fois. Actuellement faut pas compter sur autre chose que du portage plus ou moins rapide/facile de jeux desktop par des studios motivés, sinon c'est du suicide financier.

Quand la gen 2 sortira il y aura probablement une nouvelle vague de risques avec du contenu associé. Mais si le marché ne décolle pas à la verticale, on est bons pour encore attendre la gen 3 avant que ce soit suffisamment viable pour être intégré/pensé de base dans beaucoup de grosses prod. Surtout celles où ça demande beaucoup de boulot pour être bien fait.

Est-ce que c'est suffisant ? Ça dépend des gouts, mais beaucoup de prods adaptées au marché actuel me satisfont.
Faut dire que je ne jouais pas forcément à beaucoup de AAA sur desktop non plus, à la base.

Concernant la viabilité de la VR "grand public" d'ici 10 ans par exemple, aucune idée. La seule certitude c'est que la techno continuera d'évoluer au moins pour les besoins des entreprises. Et reviendra peut-être en force 10 ans plus tard.

----------


## Shamanix

Il n'y avais pas Respawn et Valve aussi qui étais sensé bosser sur des titres VR ?

Et les devs de Lone Echo ?

Sinon en truc annoncé il reste Stormland, l'open world d'Insomniac révelé cette semaine.

----------


## ExPanda

> Et les devs de Lone Echo ?






Pas de Lone Echo 2 du coup.  :Emo:

----------


## 564.3

> Pas de Lone Echo 2 du coup.


Au moins entre ça et le FPS PvP spatial d'Ubi, on devrait en avoir un de bien  ::): 
Mais ouais, j'aurais préféré un Lone Echo 2…

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Il n'y avais pas Respawn...


aucune comm depuis son annonce, normalement il est tjr prévu pour 2019
Respawn a été racheté depuis par EA, j'espère que cela n'aura pas de répercussion
Oculus garde surement des gros biscuits pour son Oculus Connect 5, fin septembre





> ...et Valve aussi qui étais sensé bosser sur des titres VR ?


c'est silence radio également, ça fait 1 an et demi qu'ils l'ont annoncés maintenant
idem pour leur contrôleur VR "_Knuckles_" aussi, est-ce que c'est lié ?
chez *VALVe* c'est la politique du "_When it's done_"





> Sinon en truc annoncé il reste Stormland, l'open world d'Insomniac révelé cette semaine.


ça s'annonce du lourd_ (pour un jeu VR)_
le boss du contenu chez Oculus & celui d'Insomniac en ont parlé hier soir chez l'E3 Coliseum :

----------


## Shamanix

Concernant Echo Combat, j'avais vu ça mais ça ressemble plus a un mode PVP pour Lone Echo qu'a un vrais jeu.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Concernant les AAA, on en a déjà parlé plusieurs fois. Actuellement faut pas compter sur autre chose que du portage plus ou moins rapide/facile de jeux desktop par des studios motivés, sinon c'est du suicide financier.


et bé justement, et je me doute bien que aucun gros studios ne va jamais investir dans des dizaine de millions de $ pour un parc de 2,5/3 millions de device VR dans la nature, un marché naissant, qui en + stagne depuis des mois, alors qu'en face t'a la Nintendo Switch qui se vend tjr par palette entière...

perso, je me satisfaisais des portages Bethesda et j'en demandais pas plus
_(idem pour les autres studios d'ailleurs)_

mais les voir investir dans ces 3 titres, alors que faire juste un portage de PREY ou Wolfenstein tout court, même le 1, ou même Dishonored je sais pas moi, c'était qd même autre chose que ce Wolfenstein: Cyberpilot qui a l'air mais tellement naze _(sans mauvais jeu de mot...)_, je comprends toujours pas

eux (Zenimax) qui font un procès à Oculus parceque _(entre autre)_ on leur a volé des secrets de recherches sur la VR... que ça fait des années qu'ils étudient la VR... blablabla
les casques sont enfin là, ça envoie une première "vague" solide de jeux VR... 
et après on ferme le robinet, ou presque

j'applaudis des 2 mains :ironie: pour ce soutient en 2018/2019 aux fans VR  :Clap:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour info, la version beta de Steam a refait entièrement l'interface sur la gestion d'amis, le système de chat. L'interface est proche d'un discord et on peut même envoyer des pièces jointes (pas tester) et créer des groupes de chat.
On pourrait du coup, créer un groupe pour le chat entre canard pour organiser nos prochaines parties en VR ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour le moment en AAA en VR, faut compter que sur Oculus. J'ai hâte de jouer à Defector en espérant que le contenu soit suffisamment riche et une durée de vie supérieur à 8h. 
C'est vraiment con que les gros éditeurs soient si frileux et surtout qu'ils n'apprennent pas des jeux VR existant qui fonctionnent vraiment auprès du public.

Quand je lis l'article sur uploadVR sur le prochain jeux VR d'Ubisoft dans l'univers d'Assassin's Creed, ou encore l'expérience VR sur Wolfenstein Cyberpilot. Je suis super déçu.

----------


## Jagerden

Pareil que tout le monde, l'année 2018-2019 va être assez vide en VR. Peut être que tout ça c'est trop tôt ? J'ai vraiment l'impression avec ma VR d'être un pionnier, ayant un aperçu assez fabuleux de l'avenir du jeux-vidéo, mais c'est tout, pour les choses sérieuses, faut revenir dans 10 ans.

Là en gros, en jeux AAA VR bien riches, on a Fallout 4 et Skyrim. Ce qui est assez merveilleux, tant ces 2 jeux sont purement excellents en VR (je me prend vraiment de grosses claques immersives avec Fallout 4 VR  ::love:: , pas encore essayé Skyrim VR), mais on les connait quand même déjà depuis un bon moment, l'histoire, les map, les dongeons, etc...

Du coup bien déçu par Bethesda, ce Fallout 76 aurait du avoir une possibilité d'être jouer en VR (avec les joueurs normaux bien sur), je m'y serais mis avec plaisir, même si je n'aime pas le pvp.

Et les miettes qu'ils vont faire n'ont aucun intérêt à mes yeux (ça me fait penser à l'arnaque d'Ace Combat 7 pour PSVR, ou ça serait juste quelques missions "bonus" jouables en mode VR), c'est une blague ce mode pour prey, pourquoi ne pas avoir fait une édition du jeux entier, mais version VR ?  ::huh:: 

Personnellement, je vais me faire mes fallout4-skyrim-subnautica VR, puis essayer de faire mon deuil et retourner au jeux vidéo pancakes, la VR ça sera surement dans 6-10 ans. Et peut être en attendant juste tenter de me mettre aux simulations (genre War Thunder, Elite) qui apparemment sont excellentes pour la VR.

----------


## Shamanix

Un peut de gameplay E3 de Stormland, le nouveau Insomniac: [URL]https://uploadvr.com/e3-2018-see-fresh-gameplay-of-insomniacs-oculus-exclusive-stormland/[\URL]

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ps: Bon bah je ne peut pas modifier mon post sur cette saleté d'interface mobile du fofo, je vous laisserais faire un C.C  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

Concernant le manque d'engagement de Bethesda, je suis peut-être moins déçu parce que les derniers de leurs jeux auxquels j'ai joué c'est Doom 2016 (+ VFR), et avant c'était Morrowind. Quelques autres de leurs titres pris en solde trainent dans mon backlog, mais je suis toujours plus motivé pour faire autre chose qu'y jouer.
Enfin, je compte quand même essayer Skyrim VR, suite aux prochaines soldes peut-être.

Skyrim et Fallout 4 c'était des gros coup qui ne sont probablement pas rentables. Enfin, on ne sait pas quel boulot ça a demandé.
Ça me semble quand même plus logique de faire des petits projets vraiment dédiés et innovants, comme Ubisoft.
Tout ça c'est pour se faire de l'expérience et voir ce qui marche ou pas.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Budget Cuts est dispo sur Steam et l'Oculus 25 ou 26€ (10% de reduction)

Je vais lancer ca des ce soir, même si je suis en général une grosse flipette.


EDIT : le premier lancement est looooooooooooooong, pire que The Climb la vache. Je n'ai pas encore testé le quickload, à voir si c'est toujours aussi problématique.


Et sinon, ce sont les soldes sur l'oculus Store, avec pas mal de packs pas dégueus pour les nouveaux arrivants.

----------


## ExPanda

Il s'annonce bien sympa Budget Cuts. Je n'y ai joué qu'une petite demie-heure et fait "un niveau", mais ça ressemble pas mal à la démo et l'ambiance est sympa.
Je m'attendais à ce que ce soit un poil plus "rempli" par rapport à la démo ceci dit.





> le premier lancement est looooooooooooooong, pire que The Climb la vache. Je n'ai pas encore testé le quickload, à voir si c'est toujours aussi problématique.


Euh, c'est quoi "long" pour toi ? Parce que ça m'a pas semblé pire que d'autres jeux en fait, et bien moins long que The Lab, qui met toujours une plombe à se lancer chez moi.
Edit : Nan je confirme que chez moi ça charge sans être trop long. C'est pas instantané mais pas trop d'attente non plus.

Par contre j'ai eu un bug tout à l'heure, je crois que je me suis TP dans un robot. J'ai réussi à le tuer mais ça m'a laissé à l'envers avec la tête dans le sol, c'est très bizarre comme sensation... J'ai du me baisser et poser ma tête à l'envers contre le sol pour "émerger" dans le jeu, mais je pouvais plus lancer le TP et aucun contrôle ne répondait.  ::|:

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

ce tweet...  :Mellow2:

----------


## Luthor

Coucou j'ai aussi une question peut être idiote, au vu des promos sur le store Oculus j'hésite pas mal à acheter : comme j'utilise Revive pour WMR je n'ai pas envie d'avoir de soucis de compatibilité à un moment ou à un autre...
Et comme Steam à l'air plus stable à ce niveau, est il possible d'importer les clés de licence vers Steam ? Qui utilisera donc la couche SteamVR et pas Revive, je suppose ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Coucou j'ai aussi une question peut être idiote, au vu des promos sur le store Oculus j'hésite pas mal à acheter : comme j'utilise Revive pour WMR je n'ai pas envie d'avoir de soucis de compatibilité à un moment ou à un autre...
> Et comme Steam à l'air plus stable à ce niveau, est il possible d'importer les clés de licence vers Steam ? Qui utilisera donc la couche SteamVR et pas Revive, je suppose ?


Il n'y a pas de clé Steam sur l'Oculus Store. À part pour les exclus Oculus, il vaut mieux attendre les soldes Steam. Je ne sais pas quand elle démarrent, mais ça ne devrait pas tarder.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> ...il vaut mieux attendre les soldes Steam. Je ne sais pas quand elle démarrent, mais ça ne devrait pas tarder.


les soldes STEAM commencent le 21 juin 19h00 normalement

----------


## Luthor

Oki merci pour la réponse, je vais sagement attendre ^^

----------


## graouille

Je l'ai pit être loupé , mais le mod pour alien isolation viens de recevoir une grosse update Alpha 0.4 -> Beta 0.6

Avec la video :

----------


## 564.3

Nouveau patch pour The Forest

C'est bien parti pour être le meilleur portage de jeu desktop (et de loin):
- on peut changer de main d'arc (le dernier problème vraiment gênant pour moi, hormis les perfs)
- multijoueur avec IK basé sur les controleurs et le casque (on voit les mouvements des autres joueurs VR), et avec les joueurs desktop
- plein de bugfix

Bon, je crois que je vais quand même privilégier Budget Cuts ce WE, mais je vais au moins relancer ça pour voir la progression.

J'aimerais bien finir la campagne en solo, mais s'il y a des canards pour faire du camping sauvage en multi, je suis partant pour tester.
Si ça ne déconne pas trop par ailleurs, je n'y ai joué qu'une poignée d'heures en VR et il y a peut-être des problèmes que je n'avais pas encore vu.

Avertissement pour ceux qui n'y ont pas joué: c'est encore une béta et on n'est pas trop aidé niveau ergonomie, mais ça fait bien le boulot une fois qu'on a trouvé comment s'y prendre.

----------


## lousticos

ce week-end je suis dispo pour toute proposition vr (à condition que j'ai le jeu  ::P: )

EDIT : normalement j'ai the forest

----------


## Shamanix

> ce tweet...


Boaf, encore un JV qui se prend pour un film, perso j'aurais largement préféré un mode VR pour Amnésia 1&2 ou SOMA.
Voir, soyons fous, pour System Shock 2 ou Thief  ::):

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

faut voir, j'ai jamais test le jeu ni avec le PSVR
peut-être que avec un casque VR, le jeu prend une tout autre "dimension"...

perso, j'attend_(ai)_s _(en vain)_ des titres comme :

*ALLISON ROAD* qui ne donne + signe de vie depuis des mois _(années?)_





ou plus sérieusement *VISAGE*, qui est super long à accoucher..

----------


## septicflesh

Salut, 
Je viens de recevoir mon casque VR (oculus rift) hier apres midi.
Et la vache de connaitre la 4eme dimensions c'est vraiment MAGNIFIQUE !!!!!

J'ai essayé the labs et robot recall ce dernier et juste splendide et je sens que ça va me faire remettre au sport xD ( j'en ai deja mal aux jambes ahah)

Ayant  un credit de 75 euros offert par l'oculus rift lors de l'achat du casque je me demandais si on pouvait me conseiller de bon jeu ?  ( Je precise les jeux d'horreur oublier ce n'est même pas la peine x)

J'ai entendu de parler de l'excellent jeu de rythme Beat saber
Mais aussi lone echo ( un peu court d'apres ce que j'ai compris ? )
Gorn, un jeu d'arene a la cartoon, qu'en pensez vous ? 
Budgets cuts qui a l'air vraiment bien mais j'ai cru voir des problème récurant comme une black screen lors de la première sauvegarde, avez vous pu le test ? 

Merci  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

Beat Saber est un must have, clairement. Tout le monde se marre dessus, gamer ou pas. Et avec le mod pour les chansons customs, la durée de vie est ouf.
Lone Echo, je valide aussi. Un pur jeu d'aventure bien immersif, même si le tout début prend un peu son temps à t'expliquer tous les contrôles. Il n'est pas excessivement long mais en VR t'auras très peu de jeux solo dédiés qui dépassent les 6-8h je pense (sinon ce sont des adaptations genre Skyrim).
Budget Cuts je suis dessus tout de suite, il est sympa mais c'est pas la claque à laquelle on pouvait s'attendre après la démo. C'est pas un AAA super peaufiné mais comme ça vient d'une petite équipe on pardonne, faut encourager ce genre d'initiatives VR. Et il est en petite promo pour son lancement ça se tente. A part un bug de TP et un d'affichage sans conséquence, aucun problème pour l'instant il tourne bien, et pas de soucis pour y jouer direct avec un WMR (j'ai vu un tuto pour le faire, j'avoue ne pas comprendre, vu que c'est géré en natif...)

Pour ces trois jeux par contre attention, c'est du roomscale et il faut de la place !

@Lance SOLO : Faut être malade pour jouer à des jeux comme ça en VR...  :Emo:

----------


## lousticos

> Salut, 
> Je viens de recevoir mon casque VR (oculus rift) hier apres midi.
> Et la vache de connaitre la 4eme dimensions c'est vraiment MAGNIFIQUE !!!!!
> 
> J'ai essayé the labs et robot recall ce dernier et juste splendide et je sens que ça va me faire remettre au sport xD ( j'en ai deja mal aux jambes ahah)
> 
> Ayant  un credit de 75 euros offert par l'oculus rift lors de l'achat du casque je me demandais si on pouvait me conseiller de bon jeu ?  ( Je precise les jeux d'horreur oublier ce n'est même pas la peine x)
> 
> J'ai entendu de parler de l'excellent jeu de rythme Beat saber
> ...


honnêtement budget cut mis à part des temps de chargement un poil long, je n'ai pas eu de pb.

après ce n'est peut être pas le premier jeux que je conseillerais, beat saber est bien pour le sport, wilson's heart pour les frisson (je ne l'ai toujours pas fini tellement j'ai d’appréhension à y jouer), tout le monde parle de lone echo bien sur, et personnellement j'ai bien aimé the climb.

----------


## septicflesh

> wilson's heart pour les frisson (je ne l'ai toujours pas fini tellement j'ai d’appréhension à y jouer)


Heureusement que j'ai précisé que les jeux d'horreur ce n'etait pas la peine et au vu de ta phrase qui m'a fait beaucoup rire, je ne mettrais pas les pieds dedans x)

Merci^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Beat Saber est un must have, clairement. Tout le monde se marre dessus, gamer ou pas. Et avec le mod pour les chansons customs, la durée de vie est ouf.
> Lone Echo, je valide aussi. Un pur jeu d'aventure bien immersif, même si le tout début prend un peu son temps à t'expliquer tous les contrôles. Il n'est pas excessivement long mais en VR t'auras très peu de jeux solo dédiés qui dépassent les 6-8h je pense (sinon ce sont des adaptations genre Skyrim).
> Budget Cuts je suis dessus tout de suite, il est sympa mais c'est pas la claque à laquelle on pouvait s'attendre après la démo. C'est pas un AAA super peaufiné mais comme ça vient d'une petite équipe on pardonne, faut encourager ce genre d'initiatives VR. Et il est en petite promo pour son lancement ça se tente. A part un bug de TP et un d'affichage sans conséquence, aucun problème pour l'instant il tourne bien, et pas de soucis pour y jouer direct avec un WMR (j'ai vu un tuto pour le faire, j'avoue ne pas comprendre, vu que c'est géré en natif...)
> 
> Pour ces trois jeux par contre attention, c'est du roomscale et il faut de la place !
> 
> @Lance SOLO : Faut être malade pour jouer à des jeux comme ça en VR...


Dacc merci pour le message, actuellement j'ai un romscale de 2m50 sur 2m je pense que ce n'est pas mal. en tout cas sur robot recall hors la hauteur de plafond je n'ai pas rencontré de probleme  ::o:

----------


## DrGurdil

D'ailleurs en parlant de Beat saber on a pas beaucoup de nouvelles du développement et encore moins de mises à jour  :tired:

----------


## ExPanda

Ouais, et ils ont du abandonner l'éditeur officiel vu le taff fait par la commu...




> Dacc merci pour le message, actuellement j'ai un romscale de 2m50 sur 2m je pense que ce n'est pas mal. en tout cas sur robot recall hors la hauteur de plafond je n'ai pas rencontré de probleme


Effectivement la taille ça devrait aller. Gaffe quand même si tu as bas de plafond avec Beat Saber  ::ninja:: 
(Bas de plafond = tu peux toucher le plafond en levant le bras sans avoir à te mettre sur la pointe des pieds)

----------


## septicflesh

> Ouais, et ils ont du abandonner l'éditeur officiel vu le taff fait par la commu...
> 
> Effectivement la taille ça devrait aller. Gaffe quand même si tu as bas de plafond avec Beat Saber 
> (Bas de plafond = tu peux toucher le plafond en levant le bras sans avoir à te mettre sur la pointe des pieds)


Oui c'est exactement ça :
Je fais 2m et le plafond fait 2m40  ::P:  
Donje peux toucher le plafond en levant les bras ^^

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> D'ailleurs en parlant de Beat saber on a pas beaucoup de nouvelles du développement et encore moins de mises à jour


les dév du jeu _(qui doivent se compter sur les doigts d'1 main max)_
sont allés se faire dorer la pilule à l'E3 et le soleil de L.A., ça ne se refuse pas  :B): 
enfin surtout pour faire test la version PSVR et avoir plein de feedback

ils vont surement reprendre le cours des MàJ dans les jours qui viennent

----------


## septicflesh

Budget Cuts a une durée vie de combien d'heure environ ? 
Et je me demandais faut-il avoir un bon niveau d'anglais pour comprendre le jeu ?

Merci ^^

----------


## ExPanda

Les devs annoncent environ 6h je crois, en difficulté max. Selon les premiers retours ça va de deux à six heures suivant la difficulté et l'envie de traîner un peu dans les niveaux.




> Oui c'est exactement ça :
> Je fais 2m et le plafond fait 2m40  
> Donje peux toucher le plafond en levant les bras ^^


Tu peux poser la main à plat ou c'est le bout des doigts qui touche ? Si c'est que ça ça passe, faut juste pas t'enflammer, si tu tapes "sans forcer" va falloir faire gaffe en jeu.

----------


## septicflesh

> Les devs annoncent environ 6h je crois, en difficulté max. Selon les premiers retours ça va de deux à six heures suivant la difficulté et l'envie de traîner un peu dans les niveaux.
> 
> Tu peux poser la main à plat ou c'est le bout des doigts qui touche ? Si c'est que ça ça passe, faut juste pas t'enflammer, si tu tapes "sans forcer" va falloir faire gaffe en jeu.


Une phalange a plat seulement  ::P: 

Mais oui faut pas faire de grand mouvement mais compliqué dans les jeux d'action ^^

6h jeu c'est okay, je vais me le prendre merci ^^

----------


## ExPanda

De toute façon tu n'as pas le choix pour Beat Saber, tu n'as pas le droit d'avoir un casque VR et de ne pas prendre ce jeu.

Déjà un patch pour Budget Cuts, pas mal de correctifs et un mode graphique plus light pour les petites configs.

----------


## lousticos

> De toute façon tu n'as pas le choix pour Beat Saber, tu n'as pas le droit d'avoir un casque VR et de ne pas prendre ce jeu.
> 
> Déjà un patch pour Budget Cuts, pas mal de correctifs et un mode graphique plus light pour les petites configs.


en vrai je me suis un peu lassé de beat saber ^^'

----------


## septicflesh

> De toute façon tu n'as pas le choix pour Beat Saber, tu n'as pas le droit d'avoir un casque VR et de ne pas prendre ce jeu.
> 
> Déjà un patch pour Budget Cuts, pas mal de correctifs et un mode graphique plus light pour les petites configs.


En vrai beat saber m’intéresse mais ce n'est pas ma priorité ^^
Lone echo, budget cuts avant  ::P: 
Et ayant jouer vite fait a skyrim en mode pirate, je m’achèterais bien le skyrim vr (mais étant aracnophobe j'espere qu'il y a un mode pour remplacer les araignées) xD

----------


## 564.3

> ce week-end je suis dispo pour toute proposition vr (à condition que j'ai le jeu )
> 
> EDIT : normalement j'ai the forest


Je ne le voie pas dans ton inventaire  ::huh::  Sinon envoies moi un message Steam à l'occasion. En général je joue plutôt l'après-midi, mais c'est aussi possible le soir.

J'ai un peu progressé en solo. L'arc est vachement mou et j'ai toujours des pertes de frames par moments, mais ça marche quand même bien.

*Budget cuts*

Pour l'instant c'est vraiment la démo étendue, mais j'aime bien l'univers. J'ai tendance à tout fouiller et il y a quelques détails marrants.
Le seul truc qui m'a déçu c'est qu'on ne peut pas mettre d'eau ou de café dans les tasses/gobelets. Le bruitage quand on mange des trucs n'est pas super non plus.
Mais effectivement, quand on sait ce qu'on doit faire ça doit s'enchainer super vite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et ayant jouer vite fait a skyrim en mode pirate, je m’achèterais bien le skyrim vr (mais étant aracnophobe j'espere qu'il y a un mode pour remplacer les araignées) xD


Sinon ça te fait une thérapie de désensibilisation. Mais je ne sais pas si leurs araignées font vraiment peur en VR.
Vaut mieux des trucs petits et un peu furtifs, que tu voies juste passer du coin de œil et qui te ninja-kill de temps en temps.
Celles de Karnage Chronicles sont plutôt bien foutues pour ça.

Edit: arf, y a des mods pour améliorer les toiles d'araignées et le rendu des araignées. Mais il y en a aussi pour les virer ou les remplacer... Il y a un un peu délire qui remplace la texture par SpiderMan (par contre c'est le même comportement).

----------


## septicflesh

> Edit: arf, y a des mods pour améliorer les toiles d'araignées et le rendu des araignées. Mais il y en a aussi pour les virer ou les remplacer... Il y a un un peu délire qui remplace la texture par SpiderMan (par contre c'est le même comportement).


Je kiff ce gars et je t'invite à regarder ce lien youtube, je t'ai mis le passage ou moi si j'etais a sa place je meurs sur place, dej rien que le fait a le regarder j'en ai des frissons x)

https://youtu.be/uQqW1JMqrrU?t=20m55s

----------


## 564.3

> Je kiff ce gars et je t'invite à regarder ce lien youtube, je t'ai mis le passage ou moi si j'etais a sa place je meurs sur place, dej rien que le fait a le regarder j'en ai des frissons x)
> 
> https://youtu.be/uQqW1JMqrrU?t=20m55s


Ouaip je connais ce Youtubeur. Par contre je trouve que l'araignée a trop un comportement de gros monstre classique.
En tous cas faudra vraiment que je me fasse Skyrim VR un de ces 4. Trop de jeux dans la TODO list…

----------


## lousticos

> Je ne le voie pas dans ton inventaire  Sinon envoies moi un message Steam à l'occasion. En général je joue plutôt l'après-midi, mais c'est aussi possible le soir.


c'est normal, je l'ai sur humble bundle, et j'ai pas encore activé la clé steam  ::P:

----------


## septicflesh

Je viens de lire un truc, The prey et wolfenstein 2 sort en VR ? 

Quelqu'un peu me le confirmer ?  ::o:

----------


## BoZoin

Ce sont des petits jeux dans les univers respectif. De mémoire pour Wolfenstein tu contrôle les gros chiens robot et pour Prey c'est pour le mode multi humain vs 5 mimic.

----------


## nodulle

> Je viens de lire un truc, The prey et wolfenstein 2 sort en VR ? 
> 
> Quelqu'un peu me le confirmer ?


Premier post de la page précédente :  ::ninja:: 





> [...]ba d'après les premiers retours les _add-on_ pour *PREY* et le *WOLFENSTEIN:C* se confirment être des expériences, on peut pas appeller ça des jeux, où tu joues + de 4/5 heures...[...]

----------


## septicflesh

> Premier post de la page précédente :


Effectivement, je l'ai lu, j'ai du mal comprendre la 1ere fois  ::(: 




> Ce sont des petits jeux dans les univers respectif. De mémoire pour Wolfenstein tu contrôle les gros chiens robot et pour Prey c'est pour le mode multi humain vs 5 mimic.



ça ne va pas etre terrible alors :/

Je viens de tomber sur ce jeu, ça a l'air rigolo. Pas de date de sorti pour l'instant ? 

https://www.oculus.com/defector/

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens de tomber sur ce jeu, ça a l'air rigolo. Pas de date de sorti pour l'instant ? 
> https://www.oculus.com/defector/


Ils n'ont pas l'air d'avoir fixé de date, pour l'instant c'est prévu d'ici la fin de l'année.

Sinon j'ai encore un peu avancé dans Budget Cuts, et je suis quand même tombé sur quelques bugs.
J'avais vu des reports d'écrans noir au respawn après une mort, et là j'ai carrément eu un crash de ma session Windows. Ils ont l'air de s'être raté dans le ménage de la mémoire…

J'ai aussi un peu avancé dans The Forest, et en baissant quelques options ça ne rame plus que très rarement.
Faudra quand même qu'ils mettent des quicks slots comme les autres jeux VR, là c'est un peu la galère pour changer d'arme / outil. Mais on s'y fait.

À Beat Saber, il ne me manque plus qu'à passer le rang SS en expert sur Balearic Pumping et je les aurais tous faits.
En passant, un nouveau site a été créé pour essayer d'améliorer la visibilité des niveaux communautaires de qualité: https://bsaber.com/

----------


## nodulle

> Je viens de tomber sur ce jeu, ça a l'air rigolo. Pas de date de sorti pour l'instant ? 
> 
> https://www.oculus.com/defector/


A noter qu'une vidéo de gameplay était sortie lors de l'annonce du jeu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3eHB3BEMIo et ça à l'air de déchirer grave oui !  ::o: 




> À Beat Saber, il ne me manque plus qu'à passer le rang SS en expert sur Balearic Pumping et je les aurais tous faits.


Je ne sais pas comment tu fais, perso sur une ou deux chansons en expert je n'arrive qu'au rang S et pour les autres, rang A ou B...  ::|:  Mais en ce moment j'ai mal au dos donc j'y vais mollo.

Sinon j'ai profité des soldes Oculus pour me prendre Everest VR (que je n'ai pas encore lancé) et Red Matter qui dans le genre me fait vachement penser à POLLEN au final. On visite une base abandonné en résolvant des énigmes (assez simple pour l'instant) pour avancer. L'ambiance soviétique est sympa. On a deux appareils dans les mains qui ressemble furieusement au Oculus Touch donc pour l'immersion c'est plutôt sympa. A noter qu'en plus du free-locomotion, dash et teleportation il y a un quatrième moyen de se déplacer : étant donné que l'on est sur une lune de saturne (donc à faible gravité) et dans une combinaison spatial, il y a un genre de saut qui utilise les propulseurs de la combinaison. Ça s'utilise comme la téléportation et on peut accélérer ou ralentir la vitesse pendant le saut. Ça contribue à l'immersion. A voir la suite mais j'ai peur que ça soit un peu trop court.

----------


## 564.3

> Je ne sais pas comment tu fais, perso sur une ou deux chansons en expert je n'arrive qu'au rang S et pour les autres, rang A ou B...  Mais en ce moment j'ai mal au dos donc j'y vais mollo.


Je vais bientôt atteindre 20h de jeu aussi, c'est surtout de la pratique pour avoir des automatismes.

En passant, même si c'est un carton en vente ça m'étonne pas mal que le nombre de joueurs concurrents ne diminue pas depuis le lancement et augmente même ( ref SteamDB ), alors que c'est assez physique (sessions courtes).
Quand on compare à Skyrim VR (gros carton et jeu pépère) et Rec Room: https://steamdb.info/graph/?compare=...,611670,620980

----------


## ExPanda

Ça m'étonne pas tant que ça. C'est un gros carton niveau ventes et c'est LE jeu qu'on lance pour faire une petite partie de 5-10 minutes, ou pour faire jouer des potes. En gros ça m'étonnerait que les pics de joueurs simultanés soit trop importants, mais qu'il y ait des joueurs en continu ça me parait normal.

----------


## Rodwin

Les mods pour ajouter des chansons apportent vachement de rejouabilité au jeu, aussi. À part quelques furieux, je pense que les 12 morceaux de base de jeu auraient rapidement lassé les joueurs.

----------


## nodulle

Oui, d'ailleurs hier j'ai croisé un niveau Expert+ sur Mr Brightside de The Killers, c'est une difficulté pour 564.3 ça !  ::trollface::

----------


## ExPanda

Oui c'est clair que ça aide à mort pour sa durée de vie. Et l'envie de relancer une petite partie comme ça pour tester des chansons.
(Parce que le scoring au bout d'un moment...)

----------


## Couillu

Je me suis pas encore frotté aux morceaux fan made, c'est compliqué à installer ?

----------


## nodulle

Non il y a un installeur qui installe tous les mods qu'il te faut : https://github.com/Umbranoxio/BeatSa...aller/releases
Dont un qui te permet de parcourir les musiques ingame mais ça n'est pas pratique pour trouver ce que tu veux. Vaux mieux aller directement fouinner sur le site https://beatsaver.com/index.php ou https://bsaber.com/.
Une fois le fichier d'une musique téléchargé, il suffit de le décompresser dans un sous-dossier d'install du jeu.

----------


## lousticos

Bon, et bien budget cuts terminé, oculus m'indique 4h de temps de jeu, mais je pense qu'on peut enlever au moins 30 min due à des bugs divers.
La dernière partie est vraiment flippante, j'ai eu du mal à dormir la nuit dernière, et j'ai du faire des pauses à certains moments car je ne tenais plus  ::P: 

EDIT : en vrai j'abuse un peu pour la nuit dernière mais en jeu tu te sens vraiment pas bien

----------


## ExPanda

Sérieux ?  ::unsure::

----------


## septicflesh

> Bon, et bien budget cuts terminé, oculus m'indique 4h de temps de jeu, mais je pense qu'on peut enlever au moins 30 min due à des bugs divers.
> La dernière partie est vraiment flippante, j'ai eu du mal à dormir la nuit dernière, et j'ai du faire des pauses à certains moments car je ne tenais plus 
> 
> EDIT : en vrai j'abuse un peu pour la nuit dernière mais en jeu tu te sens vraiment pas bien


3h30 ça fait court la vache ? Il fait vraiment peur a ce point ? x)

A quand des jeux qui ont une plus grande durée de vie ?  :Emo:

----------


## lousticos

> 3h30 ça fait court la vache ? Il fait vraiment peur a ce point ? x)
> 
> A quand des jeux qui ont une plus grande durée de vie ?


franchement j'ai eut du mal à le relancer pour le finir  ::P:  mais sinon 3h-3h30 c'est la moyenne en normal

----------


## 564.3

> Bon, et bien budget cuts terminé, oculus m'indique 4h de temps de jeu, mais je pense qu'on peut enlever au moins 30 min due à des bugs divers.
> La dernière partie est vraiment flippante, j'ai eu du mal à dormir la nuit dernière, et j'ai du faire des pauses à certains moments car je ne tenais plus 
> 
> EDIT : en vrai j'abuse un peu pour la nuit dernière mais en jeu tu te sens vraiment pas bien


Ok, j'en suis peut-être à plus de la moitié alors, mais j'ai un peu trop tendance à tout fouiller. On va voir ça.

Par contre vu qu'on parlait de jouer à The Forest précédemment, faut que je t'avertisse qu'il est possible que ça te fasse aussi un peu stresser par moments  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> franchement j'ai eut du mal à le relancer pour le finir  mais sinon 3h-3h30 c'est la moyenne en normal


Comment que ça me motive pas.  :Emo: 

J'ai pas trop trop avancé, je dois en être pas loin de la moitié du coup, mais ça amorce déjà un petit changement j'ai l'impression.


Spoiler Alert! 


J'en suis aux bureaux où on t'oblige à tout poser pour passer, et il faut chercher une disquette avec des espèces de drones qui te suivent. (mais comme ils n'attaquent pas ils servent à quoi ? Ils préviennent la sécurité ?). J'ai l'impression que j'aurais pu feinter le vidage d'inventaire aussi, mais maintenant c'est trop tard.

----------


## lousticos

> Comment que ça me motive pas. 
> 
> J'ai pas trop trop avancé, je dois en être pas loin de la moitié du coup, mais ça amorce déjà un petit changement j'ai l'impression.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> J'en suis aux bureaux où on t'oblige à tout poser pour passer, et il faut chercher une disquette avec des espèces de drones qui te suivent. (mais comme ils n'attaquent pas ils servent à quoi ? Ils préviennent la sécurité ?). J'ai l'impression que j'aurais pu feinter le vidage d'inventaire aussi, mais maintenant c'est trop tard.




Spoiler Alert! 


 les drones préviennes la secu, mais tu as juste à les prendre et les jeter par terre. Je pense que tu arrive quasiment à la moitié. Pour le truc où on t'oblige à tout poser je me demande si tu peut pas juste poser les trucs par terre

----------


## ExPanda

Spoiler Alert! 


Ah on peut les casser sans armes ?! Bon à savoir ça  ::): 

Pour le passage en question, j'ai eu aussi cette impression après coup, sinon je me demandais si on pouvait pas passer un cout... euh un ouvre-lettre par les objets trouvés.

----------


## 564.3

Un petit suivi concernant les productions VR de Bethesda. Mon avis est un peu différent au vu des derniers articles.

Dans cet article d'UploadVR, ils disent être contents des ventes et de la réception de leurs jeux VR (surtout Fallout 4 et Skyrim), et continuent de considérer la VR dans l'évaluation des plateformes cibles pour leurs projets.



> We’re going to continue to look at VR like we do at all platforms in terms of what’s a good fit for that platform and seeing what we’ve got and can it work.


Dans un article précédent, ils disaient que c'était leurs équipes de dev qui décident si c'est pertinent de développer pour la VR.



> Hines explained that Bethesda, as a publisher, doesn’t try and push VR on development teams at all. If it’s something a studio or team wants to do and thinks would be a good fit, then great, but they don’t want to force VR if it isn’t appropriate or compatible.


Au final j'ai surtout l'impression qu'ils se brident eux même par leur incapacité à faire de bons designs de gameplay et ergonomie en VR.
Heureusement qu'ils partent d'un contenu extrêmement populaire, mais c'est très dommage qu'ils ne s'inspirent pas de ce qui se fait de mieux...

Bon ce n'est pas forcément facile, notamment pour les portages, il y a plein de limitations techniques du moteur et d'autres liés à la conception pour écran. Notamment les animations de transition et pseudo cutscenes qui s'intègrent mal en VR, même si perdre le controle du perso et changer de point de vue temporairement ne me semble pas dramatique.

Pour l'instant je n'ai que Doom VFR, et je suis assez déçu alors que c'était conçu spécifiquement pour la VR. Notamment l'angle bizarre des armes (malgré l'option d'offset qu'ils ont ajouté) et toujours pas de locomotion relative à la manette.

Ça m'étonne qu'ils ne s'inspirent pas d'Onward, H3VR ou Pavlov VR par exemple... Ça fait 2 ans qu'on a de bons designs qui servent de modèle à tous: options de locomotion, quick slots près du corps et/ou menu rapide avec éventuellement ralenti/pause, notamment. Pour que ce soit plus arcade, comme pas mal d'autres jeux (Arizona Sunshine, Dead Effect 2, A-Tech) ils peuvent simplifier le rechargement et la gestion des consommables.
Mais la base reste la même, et semble mieux maitrisée par la majorité des indés.

Enfin, un post sur Reddit (lien direct vers imgur) se plaint à raison de l'angle des armes avec les Touchs dans quelques jeux. J'ai l'impression que certains devs font le design pour le Vive et ne prennent pas le temps de revoir ça correctement pour les Touchs.
Pour le coup, ça semble bon pour Fallout 4 VR mais pas pour Doom VFR... différentes équipes.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Fallout 4 VR est anti-VR friendly. ALors oui, il y a du free locomotion et de la TP, mais l'interface du jeu n'a par contre pas changé du tout. On se retrouve à naviguer dans des menu,s sous menu, etc... L'absence de body awareness ou du moins des mains casse l'immersion.

Heureusement que le rendu est pas trop dégueu et avec les mods, il y a moyen d'avoir un jeu encore plus jolie.

----------


## Shamanix

Des gens ont tester Kona VR ? : http://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos/8658...le-mystere.htm


Sinon, je me suis pris Moss qui n,e m'a coûté que 15€ vu qu'il me restais 10€ de crédit sur le store Oculus, c'est quand même TRES enfantin, et la D.A n'est pas d'une folle inventivité (c'est un euphémisme), cela dit je n'est pas encore joué énormément par faute de temps et surtout a cause des températures qui montent sérieusement sur Lyon ces derniers jours, du coup je testerais plus en profondeur quand il y aura une période de fraîcheur et que j'aurais un peut de temps.

----------


## Luthor

> Des gens ont tester Kona VR ? : http://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos/8658...le-mystere.htm
> 
> 
> Sinon, je me suis pris Moss qui n,e m'a coûté que 15€ vu qu'il me restais 10€ de crédit sur le store Oculus, c'est quand même TRES enfantin, et la D.A n'est pas d'une folle inventivité (c'est un euphémisme), cela dit je n'est pas encore joué énormément par faute de temps et surtout a cause des températures qui montent sérieusement sur Lyon ces derniers jours, du coup je testerais plus en profondeur quand il y aura une période de fraîcheur et que j'aurais un peut de temps.


Désolé pour la réponse tardive, le site Gamekult en dit du bien ici :
https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/l...box=1529705057

----------


## Erokh

Bordel j'en ai marre ! Mes installations du wmr ne sont pas stables/fiable. Je peux utiliser le wmr environ 1 fois par semaine. Et quasi à chaque séance, j'ai des dysfonctionnements à la con qui me gênent voir me flingue tu carrément ma séance. Un coup le casque n'est pas détecté en usb3, l'autre coup la zone de jeu n'est plus reconnue, une autre fois les piles des contrôleurs flanchent, 1 dis sur 3 je suis redémarrer le pc...

La dernière emmerde que j'ai, c'est dit Rally, qui non seulement les systématiquement le profil et repasse en "automatique" au lieu de "manuel en h ou séquentiel", avec obligation de reconfigurer les vitesses à chaque fois, maux maintenant il me plante systématiquement à la gueule au lancement d'une course. Je me demande si ce serait pas lié à une màj quelconque, de revive par exemple.

Enfin bref, J'aime bien le wmr et son principe, mais ces gènes systématiques commencent sérieusement à freiner mon enthousiasme  ::|:

----------


## DrGurdil

Ouais enfin sur tout les points où tu râles y'a que le fait que la zone ne soit plus reconnue qui est imputable au WMR hein  ::ninja::

----------


## jicey

Au fait Erokh, je voulais me prendre dirt rally pour y jouer au volant et sur wmr, mais j'avais cru comprendre que ces casques n'étaient pas reconnus.
Comment procèdes tu ?

----------


## Erokh

> Ouais enfin sur tout les points où tu râles y'a que le fait que la zone ne soit plus reconnue qui est imputable au WMR hein


Le problème d'usb3 est pour moi imputable au wmr. Y'a aussi les soucis de perte des contrôleurs, ou la perte de la zone en cours de jeu...



> Au fait Erokh, je voulais me prendre dirt rally pour y jouer au volant et sur wmr, mais j'avais cru comprendre que ces casques n'étaient pas reconnus.
> Comment procèdes tu ?


Installer revive
"Patcher" l'exe de dirt rallye
Brancher le casque
Lancer dirt rallye sans lancer Steam VR
Planter  ::P:

----------


## jicey

Ok merci je vais m'intéresser à l'étape "Patcher" que je n'ai encore jamais utilisée.
Je vais profiter des soldes steam et me faire refund si ça ne fonctionne pas correctement.

----------


## reneyvane

Deux patchs essentiellement graphiques vont sortir surtout destiné à la PS4pro pour améliorer les graphismes de SkyrimVR et Moss sur PSVR.

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/868785...es-sur-ps4.htm

https://www.vrplayer.fr/psvr-moss-playstation-vr/

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Le jeu Seeking Dawn sort le 12 Juillet. Et ce que je vois dans la vidéo de lancement, le contenu est totalement différent de ma version beta.
J'espère seulement que les maps soient nettement plus grande.

----------


## 564.3

> Le jeu Seeking Dawn sort le 12 Juillet. Et ce que je vois dans la vidéo de lancement, le contenu est totalement différent de ma version beta.
> J'espère seulement que les maps soient nettement plus grande.


Le gameplay est bien sinon ? En voyant ce trailer ça me semble toujours être du gameplay desktop ou scripté.

Sinon y a l'écrivain de The Invisible Hours qui bosse avec Valve depuis quelques temps et l'a officialisé à l'occasion de son déménagement dans leurs locaux. C'est une bonne nouvelle, vu que certains s'étaient barrés quand des projets de jeux ont été abandonnés (dont HL3, à priori).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

La beta n'a pas été mis à jour depuis 3 mois et le gameplay est trop mou. Sinon, oui c'est scripté et il a le cul entre 2 chaises concernant le gameplay.

----------


## Couillu

> Vous avez été invité à rejoindre la Bêta fermée de Space Junkies, le prochain FPS VR compétitif d'Ubisoft Montpellier ! 
> 
> La Bêta fermée de Space Junkies sur PC (disponible sur Oculus Rift et HTC Vive) débutera le 28 juin et se terminera le 2 juillet.


Youpi ! J'espère que j'aurai le temps de jouer ^^

edit : 

*Error.**An error occurred while processing your request.*

----------


## Bopnc

J'ai aussi reçu le mail : ouverture des serveurs demain midi, pas de NDA.

Chaque clé beta est fournie avec trois invitation supplémentaires pour d'autres joueurs. Pour ceux qui veulent tester et qui ont raté l'inscription, ça ne devrait pas être très difficile d'en récupérer.  :^_^:

----------


## septicflesh

> J'ai aussi reçu le mail, ouverture des serveurs demain midi, pas de NDA.
> 
> Chaque clé beta est fournie avec trois invitation supplémentaires pour d'autres joueurs. Pour ceux qui veulent tester et qui ont raté l'inscription, ça ne devrait pas être très difficile d'en récupérer.


salut je veux bien test moi, si tu as une clé en rab ^^ Merci

----------


## FixB

S'il y a du rab, je veux bien essayer aussi  ::):

----------


## Bopnc

Je vais battre le rappel chez mes potes pour voir qui a un accès ou pas, et je viendrais distribuer ce qui reste ici.  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Je vais battre le rappel chez mes potes pour voir qui a un accès ou pas, et je viendrais distribuer ce qui reste ici.


J'ai pas d'amis  :Emo:  Si vous voulez des clés, je donne tout ici.

Enfin, pour l'instant je n'en ai reçu qu'une, je ne sais pas comment ça se passe pour les autres.

----------


## septicflesh

> J'ai pas d'amis  Si vous voulez des clés, je donne tout ici.
> 
> Enfin, pour l'instant je n'en ai reçu qu'une, je ne sais pas comment ça se passe pour les autres.


Je viens de t'envoyer un mp  ::): 

Merci <3

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens de t'envoyer un mp


Ouaip j'ai noté toi et FixB pour quand ils enverront les clés supplémentaires. Je n'ai pas vu de précisions à ce sujet.
Peut-être qu'ils attendent de voir comment ça se passe avec la première vague de connexions pour en remettre une couche.
Edit: en fait y en a pas mal sur reddit qui ont l'air d'en avoir reçu, peut-être plus tard…

----------


## septicflesh

> Ouaip j'ai noté toi et FixB pour quand ils enverront les clés supplémentaires. Je n'ai pas vu de précisions à ce sujet.
> Peut-être qu'ils attendent de voir comment ça se passe avec la première vague de connexions pour en remettre une couche.
> Edit: en fait y en a pas mal sur reddit qui ont l'air d'en avoir reçu, peut-être plus tard…


Merci c'est cool  ::):

----------


## wiotts

Pareil, j'ai 3 clefs supplémentaires pour du canard qui voudrait pour ce super jeu qui vaut vraiment le coup, et plutôt bien fini même en phase de beta !

----------


## HunLyxxod

> Ouaip j'ai noté toi et FixB pour quand ils enverront les clés supplémentaires. Je n'ai pas vu de précisions à ce sujet.
> Peut-être qu'ils attendent de voir comment ça se passe avec la première vague de connexions pour en remettre une couche.
> Edit: en fait y en a pas mal sur reddit qui ont l'air d'en avoir reçu, peut-être plus tard…


Tu aurais dû recevoir les invitations en même temps que la clé pour la bêta. Si tu n'as rien dans ton dossier de spam, je te conseille d'aller sur le discord du jeu et de demander aux admins.

----------


## septicflesh

> Pareil, j'ai 3 clefs supplémentaires pour du canard qui voudrait pour ce super jeu qui vaut vraiment le coup, et plutôt bien fini même en phase de beta !


mp envoyer  ::):

----------


## jicey

Je fais également mon mendiant pour une clé en rab si toutefois il en reste  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Tu aurais dû recevoir les invitations en même temps que la clé pour la bêta. Si tu n'as rien dans ton dossier de spam, je te conseille d'aller sur le discord du jeu et de demander aux admins.


Rien dans le dossier spam, mais avec les emails il peut y avoir un pb random un peu n'importe où, c'est peut-être juste retardé… je crois que je vais vérifier ça demain.
Sur Discord y a aussi du staff de chez Ubi qui poste des clés de temps en temps, visiblement.

----------


## graouille

J'ais 3 clés , un tit mp et je vous file ça  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Soiree canard ce soir ? 6joueurs maximum de mémoire. 

J'en suis !!!

----------


## wiotts

Pareil !
Par contre de mémoire c'était des parties de 4 joueurs max (sauf si j'ai raté une beta plus récente qui avait augmenté à 6 joueurs)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oui jai confondu avec Echo VR ><

----------


## Couillu

J'ai aussi 3 clefs à donner pour qui veut  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Yop si il reste des clefs en rab, je ne dis pas non.  :Mellow2:

----------


## FixB

Toujours intéressé par une clef  ::):

----------


## Bopnc

Mes potes auront pas besoin de mes clés. Donc s'il y en a qui n'ont pas encore été servis, envoyez un petit MP.  :^_^:

----------


## septicflesh

Bon sayé j'ai le jeu et je suis partant pour une partie entre canard  ::): 
Mon pseudo oculus c'est  : Loudblast

----------


## septicflesh

personne pour ce soir du coup ?  ::o:

----------


## nodulle

Perso je ne pense pas. Le temps de télécharger tout ça et puis j'ai la flemme de faire que que ce soit. Ça dépendra de mon humeur sur le moment.  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Allez deux clefs  avant quelles se paument :

9C2WTPAZ2HLJ
ATTYR48PJFH8

----------


## 564.3

Bon, j'ai toujours pas reçu les clés en rab', mais vu que c'est la distribution à tours de bras je sais pas s'il y en a besoin  ::): 

J'y ai un peu joué, et le gameplay est bien sympa. Je suis passé directement en mode locomotion relative à l'orientation de la main, sans casque (on en a déjà un IRL), et sans les options de confort.

Le seul truc dommage c'est que plusieurs fois ça a démarré un team deathmatch 2vs2 et un a déco (parfois même avant que ça se lance), ce qui fini en boucherie pour celui qui est seul.
Ce serait mieux qu'on puisse sélectionner le mode, et/ou que ça switch en cas de déco…
Ou j'ai raté un truc.

----------


## FixB

Merci pour la clef! En cours de téléchargement  ::):

----------


## septicflesh

J'ai pas l'air con, dans le tuto impossible de faire 100 000 point je reste bloqué a 60 000 milles du coup, je ne peux pas passer a l'étape suivante xD

----------


## FixB

Première partie en multi. Ça a l'air sympa!

----------


## septicflesh

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, quand je lance une partie, ça me marque connexion impossible au serveur ubisoft, pourtant je vois bien les joueurs qui se connecte mais ça me remet direct sur le menu -_-

----------


## nodulle

Au final j'ai fait quelques parties hier soir. Et un des trois autres joueur était un des dev du jeu (qui a pu donner des conseils etc...).
Mais ça a tourné court car au bout de quelques parties je suis resté bloqué dans l'écran de chargement. Comme je pouvais toujours discuter avec les autres joueurs, apparemment eux ne pouvaient me voir. Ce qui fait qu'il y en a un qui s'est retrouver tout seul dans son équipe...  ::sad:: 

Bref c'était plutôt sympa. Il va falloir que je le re-lance car je n'ai pas testé les autres perso.

----------


## septicflesh

Bon j'ai eu ma reponse des devs sur le discord, apparemment les personnes comme moi qui joue en 4g, est bien on ne peut pas se connecter sur le serveur, ça nous deco automatiquement. C'est un peu no'importe quoi mais bon ...
Amusez vous bien  ::(: 

Ah oui je ne sais pas si vous avez vu, mais il y a batman VR  a 5 euros sur le store d'oculus

----------


## Rodwin

Pour Space Junkies, c'est la même Beta qu'il y a trois mois, ou il y a eu des évolutions ?

----------


## Bopnc

J'ai pas fait la précédente, mais si j'ai bien compris il y a eu des équilibrages, quelques changements de gameplay, une nouvelle arme et un nouveau gadget. 

De mon coté j'ai fait deux parties avec des inconnus, puis on a testé des trucs avec un copain. L'aspect VR est vraiment bien géré (avec un jeu très fluide, très configurable et zéro nausée). Les armes sont marrantes et très distinctes à l'usage, même si les rechargements sont pas toujours très précis et manquent un peu de feedback (on rate parfois un rechargement sans réaliser qu'il a été raté).

Perso je trouve les matchs un peu trop courts car ils ne laissent pas beaucoup de temps pour contrer la stratégie d'un autre joueur. Mais vu que l'équilibrage sera un défi et qu'on se fait facilement rouler dessus, je suppose qu'ils avaient pas trop le choix.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour info, le jeu Contagion VR est dispo en Early Access sur Steam pour moins de 20 €. Le jeu propose une démo pour se faire une idée.
Pour ma part, j'avais super adoré la démo sur tous les points sauf le fait qu'elle soit très courte.

Visuel au top, Son au top, ambiance au top, intéraction avec le décor au top, gestion d'inventaire au top et proposant du free locomotion.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Pour info, le jeu Contagion VR est dispo en Early Access sur Steam pour moins de 20 €. Le jeu propose une démo pour se faire une idée.
> Pour ma part, j'avais super adoré la démo sur tous les points sauf le fait qu'elle soit très courte.
> 
> Visuel au top, Son au top, ambiance au top, intéraction avec le décor au top, gestion d'inventaire au top et proposant du free locomotion.


Ils filent pas la paire de c****lles nécessaires? Parce que j'ai chopé la démo, et je n'ai jamais osé ouvrir la porte dans l'appartement. Et clairement ca me fait chier car l'ambiance est clairement la putain.

----------


## ptibogvader

> Bon j'ai eu ma reponse des devs sur le discord, apparemment les personnes comme moi qui joue en 4g, est bien on ne peut pas se connecter sur le serveur, ça nous deco automatiquement. C'est un peu no'importe quoi mais bon ...
> Amusez vous bien 
> 
> Ah oui je ne sais pas si vous avez vu, mais il y a batman VR  a 5 euros sur le store d'oculus


Je suis pas en 4G et pourtant j'arrive pas non plus à me connecter. Ma connexion internet se coupe carrément à chaque fois que je lance le jeu.  ::|:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ils filent pas la paire de c****lles nécessaires? Parce que j'ai chopé la démo, et je n'ai jamais osé ouvrir la porte dans l'appartement. Et clairement ca me fait chier car l'ambiance est clairement la putain.


^^ Clairement, j'ai pas vraiment flipper, ni en état de stress. Un peu comme le début d'Arizona Sunshine avant d'atteindre les mines.

----------


## HunLyxxod

> Je suis pas en 4G et pourtant j'arrive pas non plus à me connecter. Ma connexion internet se coupe carrément à chaque fois que je lance le jeu.


Tu es chez SFR?
Désactive UPnP sur ton routeur et tu devrais pouvoir jouer.

----------


## nodulle

> Pour info, le jeu Contagion VR est dispo en Early Access sur Steam pour moins de 20 €. Le jeu propose une démo pour se faire une idée.
> Pour ma part, j'avais super adoré la démo sur tous les points sauf le fait qu'elle soit très courte.
> 
> Visuel au top, Son au top, ambiance au top, intéraction avec le décor au top, gestion d'inventaire au top et proposant du free locomotion.


Elle a été mise à jour la démo ? Parce que chez moi ça ramait à mort !




> Ils filent pas la paire de c****lles nécessaires? Parce que j'ai chopé la démo, et je n'ai jamais osé ouvrir la porte dans l'appartement. Et clairement ca me fait chier car l'ambiance est clairement la putain.


Mais qu'il est c*n !  ::XD::  Il va falloir songer à investir dans une paire !  ::siffle:: 

 ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Elle a été mise à jour la démo ? Parce que chez moi ça ramait à mort !


Pareil, je perdais des frames assez souvent (CPU au taquet, GPU ça allait). À un moment ils avaient un peu amélioré les perfs, mais c'était tjrs pas terrible.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, j'ai fait une petite session de Contagion VR et il y a du bon et du moins bon.

Alors le jeu est plus stressant que la démo d'il y a 5-7 mois (après j'ai pas testé les nouvelles maj de la démo). Il n'y a plus aucun indicateur qui dit si tel item est interactif, du coup, je fouille constamment en priant pour que se soit un coffre/sac contenant un item.
Le perso se déplacement bien trop lentement !! Impossible de courir aussi. Sur le Vive, maintenir le grip pour tenir un objet est fatiguant. Je n'ai pas vu d'option pour changer le comportement du grip.

J'ai un peu galéré à savoir comment recharger mon arme. Mais d'un autre côté, je n'ai pas compris comment j'ai lancé la partie. Je faisais mumuse dans le menu principal et pouf, ça m'a lancé la campagne. Visuellement c'est très propre. J'ai eu quelques saccades au tout début.
Sinon, le truc que je déteste, les changements de map fonctionnent comme sur le premier Resident Evil, à savoir, tu ouvres une porte, et tout devient noir pendant quelques secondes avant de reprendre la partie.
Les armes qu'on trouvait dans la démo n'y sont plus (Ex: le fusil d'assault M4, le fusil à pompe). Les munitions se  font rare, mais en visant bien la tête pour oneshot les zombies, il y a moyen de conserver les munitions plus longtemps.

Par contre, les combats aux corps à corps, ce n'est pas vraiment ça. Notre bras voir l'arme n'a pas assez d'allonge et pourtant in-game c'est suffisamment grand pour pouvoir taper/découper en sécurité. Le jeu est très sombre aussi et il n'existe pas d'option pour augmenter un peu la luminosité / gamma.  ::sad:: 

J'ai eu quelques bugs et notamment un après que je sois mort. En respawnant, j'ai perdu tous mes items. Heureusement qu'en ce moment, les dévs sont réactifs et ont sortie déjà 4 patchs dans la journée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Elle a été mise à jour la démo ? Parce que chez moi


Je ne crois pas avoir vu de mise à jour cette semaine. Mais il y en a bien eu il y a quelques semaines.

PS : il y a du snapturn via touchpad pour ceux qui préfère ça. Il y a également de la téléportation (à changer dans les options). EN parlant d'options, ça reste trop léger que se soit pour le visuel, le gameplay et autres.
Et l'accès aux options s'effectue via la montre, un peu comme sur Arizona Sunshine mais en plus galère pour la faire apparaître.

----------


## nodulle

Ok, merci pour le retour. Je vais re-tester ça du coup.  ::):

----------


## ptibogvader

> Tu es chez SFR?
> Désactive UPnP sur ton routeur et tu devrais pouvoir jouer.


En effet ça a résolu le problème! Merci.


Du coup j'ai pu faire une partie et j'ai vraiment pas trouvé ça terrible.

Des déplacements en apesanteur avec zéro inertie et donc zéro intérêt. Ça fait du mal de voir ça alors que Lone Echo est passé par là avant.

----------


## 564.3

> Du coup j'ai pu faire une partie et j'ai vraiment pas trouvé ça terrible.
> 
> Des déplacements en apesanteur avec zéro inertie et donc zéro intérêt. Ça fait du mal de voir ça alors que Lone Echo est passé par là avant.


Boh c'est un choix de design qui a quand même de l'intérêt, au moins pour se distinguer d'Echo Combat. On verra ce qui marche le mieux.
En tous cas, ça serait ballot d'avoir deux jeux quasi identiques sur un marché aussi petit…

----------


## nodulle

Moi ça me choque pas plus que ça. On peut imaginer que les combi ont des rétro-propulseurs qui compensent l'inertie. Du coup la façon de combattre est différente, c'est peut-être un peu plus nerveux.

Sinon je viens de re-tester la démo de Contagion VR et coté perf ça n'a rien changé pour moi.  ::sad:: 
Ce que je trouve dingue c'est que ça doit être l'un des seuls jeu chez moi où ça fait ça. Des baisses de perf ponctuel ok mais là même en mettant les graphismes au minimum ça ne change rien. Ça rame en permanence et dès le menu. C'est injouable.  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon je viens de re-tester la démo de Contagion VR et coté perf ça n'a rien changé pour moi. 
> Ce que je trouve dingue c'est que ça doit être l'un des seuls jeu chez moi où ça fait ça. Des baisses de perf ponctuel ok mais là même en mettant les graphismes au minimum ça ne change rien. Ça rame en permanence et dès le menu. C'est injouable.


Ouais les options graphique ça ne change pas grand chose quand c'est le CPU qui est au taquet (i5-4590 dans mon cas).
J'ai l'impression que c'est une tendance de jeux faits avec l'Unreal Engine, même si la plupart s'en tirent quand même sans problèmes après du boulot d'optimisation.

----------


## septicflesh

Dite j'ai une question, il y a longtemps je me suis offert elite dangerous Horizon sans trop y jouer et maintenant que j'ai l'oculus rift chez moi, je me suis dit qu'il est temps que je le reinstalle x)
Cependant, j'avais deja du mal avec souris clavier, alors jouer uniquement a la manette xbox c'est quasiment impossible a jouer ? 
Ou je me trompe merci ?  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Dite j'ai une question, il y a longtemps je me suis offert elite dangerous Horizon sans trop y jouer et maintenant que j'ai l'oculus rift chez moi, je me suis dit qu'il est temps que je le reinstalle x)
> Cependant, j'avais deja du mal avec souris clavier, alors jouer uniquement a la manette xbox c'est quasiment impossible a jouer ? 
> Ou je me trompe merci ?


Je joue au gamepad + clavier sans problèmes, mais ce n'est peut-être pas facile.
Il faut passer par mal de temps dans les menus pour configurer les commandes les plus importantes sur le pad.
Et lors du passage en VR, j'ai aussi reconfiguré le clavier pour que le reste soit plus accessible à l'aveugle.
Sinon il y en a qui utilisent Voice Attack ou autre système de commande vocale (il parait qu'il y en a un de base dans Windows), mais je n'ai pas testé.

----------


## nodulle

Je viens de découvrir Cahem, "le plus grand parc de réalité virtuelle thématisé de France" qui vient d'ouvrir à Caen. Un espace de 650 m² qui accueil 40 casques VR, un espace dédié au jeu de role et de plateau et une arène de combat pour se foutre sur la gueule avec des armes en mousse.

Coté VR, ils sont équipé de HTC Vive Pro, Virtuix Omni et de KAT Walk Premium.
Il y a quatre jeux/univers de proposés : médiéval fantastique, enquête horrifique (lovecraftien), post apo et seconde guerre mondial. Ce sont apparemment des contenus originaux tous conçu sur Caen.

Vu que c'est dans mon bled, j'essaierai d'y faire un tour.  ::): 

A noter que le créateur est aussi l'organisateur du festival Cidre & Dragon. 
Un article sur Ouest France et une interview du créateur sur FR3 Normandie.

----------


## CAHEM

Bonjour !
Je me présente, Michel Barbier le fondateur de Cahem, associé à Sylvain Graveleine précédemment cité dans votre post.
Je me permets de répondre à Nodulle, en confirmant que Cahem est un projet unique et ambitieux (qui a été très lourd à porter !, et made in France !).

C'est 650m² d'espaces de réalité virtuelle, dédiés à 4 univers principaux, que j'ai écris sous la forme de "campagnes" (histoire longue), découpées en chapitres. Ainsi, actuellement Cahem comporte les chapitres 1, sur une même histoire située à différentes époques : 
- Une aventure médiévale- fantastique, avec une aventure en forme "dungeon crawler" à 5 personnes en équipe, pendant 40 minutes
- Une enquête pendant les Années Folles, coup de coeur aux écrits de Lovecraft, 5 personnes en équipe pendant 40 minutes
- Un FPS situé pendant la 2nd Guerre Mondiale, avec l'intégration du Mythe de Cthulhu, 2 VS 2 sur les tapis omnidirectionnels OMNI
- Un FPS post apocalyptique dans une ambiance mêlant l'essor de megacorporations et des créatures du Mythe, dans un affrontement épique 5vs5 sur les tapis KAT VR

De plus il y a dans le parc : 
- Une zone Arcade avec des jeux plus rapides
- Un espace boutique GN, Goodies et taverne médievale

L'originalité est d'avoir intégralement réalisé les histoires, les jeux (avec notre propre studio de jeux vidéo), les décors et les cosplays de nos univers.
Le matériel et les jeux sont haut de gamme, pour offrir le meilleur à nos joueurs, et vivre des expériences uniques !

Je vous invite à me contacter si vous avez des questions sur nos univers VR  :;): 

Michel Barbier

----------


## nodulle

Cool, merci pour le complément/rectification d'informations.  ::):  Je vois que vous êtes au taquet pour l'ouverture. A peine quelqu'un en parle dans un forum que vous répondez déjà au message.  ::P: 

Sinon projet très intéressant mais la question que je me pose est que est-ce qu'un projet de cet envergure n'est-il pas trop important pour une ville comme Caen ?

----------


## CAHEM

Nous espérons par le côté unique des jeux et même du lieu, avec du matériel hors norme pouvoir attirer des joueurs de bien plus loin que Caen.
Nous avons pris le pari de miser sur la qualité, et de ne pas ouvrir une salle "classique" mais de créer des licences très complètes, avec de l'évolutivité.

Bien entendu, nous allons de même développer notre concept dans plein de salles partout en France afin d'apporter notre savoir faire et nos univers au plus grand nombre  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, après 3 mois après la sortie du jeu End Space sur Steam, j'ai enfin pu tâter le jeu. End Space est un space sim shooter arcade qui se joue en solo. La campagne se résume à une succession de missions plutôt variés.
Pour info, le jeu ne fonctionne pas si vous avez un vieux CPU i5/i7 de la famille 8xx/9xx. Pour le faire fonctionner, il faut renommer une dll dans le répertoire du jeu "AudioPluginOculusSpatializer.dll" qui utilise apparemment des jeux d'instructions CPU qui ne sont pas supportés sur les premières générations d'i5/i7.



Alors mon avis sur le jeu. La durée de vie est plutôt faibles. Les missions sont bien trop faciles, il n'y a aucun challenge sauf pour les 2-3 dernières missions qui sont nettement plus difficiles. Il y a 12 missions (les dévs ont prévu de sortir du contenu supplémentaires).
J'en suis à la dernière mission du jeu au bout de 2h30 de jeu. 

Graphiquement, ce n'est pas EVE: Valkyrie, ni Everspace, ni Elite: Dangerous mais ca reste assez jolie bien que le choix de proposer des textures assez pauvres et un LOD plutôt faiblard est vraiment dommage. Par contre, les vaisseaux ont de la gueule. 
Le jeu propose qu'un seul vaisseau pilotable mais avec la possibilité d'acheter des upgrades (principalement les armes primaires et secondaires). Il y a 3 armes primaires et 2 armes secondaires. Bien que assez sympa, j'aurai aimé voir un plus grand nombre et plus de variétés.

Côté pilotage, le jeu peut se jouer au pad, avec les controllers VR (wand / touch). Pour ces derniers, si vous voulez piloter comme sur VTOL VR, il faudra aller dans les options pour modifier l'angle des controllers et le mettre à 67° (du moins sur les Wands du HTC Vive). Par défaut, le pilotage avec les controlleurs VR se comporte comme sur X Rebirth VR. A savoir, pointer le controller comme une télécommande revient à etre dans la zone morte. 
Par ailleurs, vous pouvez piloter de différentes manières, soit avec le casque soit avec le touchpad/stick ou via un joystick virtuel à la VTOL VR. L'arme principale peut être en mode gimbal ou à l'ancienne en mode fixe.

Côté suivis, les développeurs (ils ne sont que 2) sont plutôt réactif surtout si vous passez sur leur discord.


Bref, si vous cherchez du shoot spatial arcade en VR, le jeu peut valoir le coup. Pour les affictionados des vieux space sim comme Freespace 2 / StarLancer, ce n'est pas encore ça.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

En même temps, c'est l'adaptation d'un jeu Gear VR, il ne faut pas s'attendre a un elite-like  ::):  (ton retour me rassure dans l'idée que javais sur le jeu)

----------


## septicflesh

Sorry je pense connaitre deja la réponse, mais des fois que ...

J'ai fortement envie de m'acheter Skyrim VR cependant même si il est fourni avec les DLCs, ça me fait un peu chier qu'il n'y a pas l'option pour repasser en écran normal, de jouer sans casque ( en tout cas de ce que j'en sais, à moins qu'il existe un mod ?)
Mais pouvez vous me le confirmer ? Merci

Car c'est quand même pas compliqué de coder cette option, tout ça pour nous faire acheter deux fois le meme jeu....

----------


## cybercouf

> J'ai pas l'air con, dans le tuto impossible de faire 100 000 point je reste bloqué a 60 000 milles du coup, je ne peux pas passer a l'étape suivante xD


Mon message arrive certainement trop tard, mais voici 2 astuces pour Space Junkies:
Y'a une touche pour avancer plus vite, en boost (appuyer sur le stick gauche sur occulus), et porter le pistolet à hauteur d'yeux permet de voir le réticule de visée, ce qui aide. Avec ça en peu run on arrive à dépasser les 100 000.

----------


## Coldan

> Sorry je pense connaitre deja la réponse, mais des fois que ...
> 
> J'ai fortement envie de m'acheter Skyrim VR cependant même si il est fourni avec les DLCs, ça me fait un peu chier qu'il n'y a pas l'option pour repasser en écran normal, de jouer sans casque ( en tout cas de ce que j'en sais, à moins qu'il existe un mod ?)
> Mais pouvez vous me le confirmer ? Merci
> 
> Car c'est quand même pas compliqué de coder cette option, tout ça pour nous faire acheter deux fois le meme jeu....


Pas à ma connaissance en tout cas... Après, pour avoir déjà fini le jeu en vanilla à l'époque, je trouve vraiment que c'est une expérience complètement différente et je ne rejouerai pas en version "flat". Mais je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait d'avoir à acheter le jeu deux fois, c'est très moche...

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

le projet du remake de *MAUPITI ISLAND* prend forme  :Mellow2: 

le site officiel est en ligne

et bientôt le *Kickstarter*...

prévu entre autre donc sur *PC VR* et *PSVR*

----------


## R3dF0x

Ça semble intéressant ! Je vais suivre son développement...

----------


## septicflesh

> Pas à ma connaissance en tout cas... Après, pour avoir déjà fini le jeu en vanilla à l'époque, je trouve vraiment que c'est une expérience complètement différente et je ne rejouerai pas en version "flat". Mais je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait d'avoir à acheter le jeu deux fois, c'est très moche...


Oué c'est ce que je pensais aussi, mais des fois q'un moddeur a reussi a le desactiver ^^

Quelqu'un d'autre pourrait le confirmer ? Merci

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Oué c'est ce que je pensais aussi, mais des fois q'un moddeur a reussi a le desactiver ^^
> 
> Quelqu'un d'autre pourrait le confirmer ? Merci


Je pense que personne ne pense à faire ca, surtout que Skyrim version pouilleux est en soldes Steam un jour sur deux en version legendary full DLC.

----------


## septicflesh

> Je pense que personne ne pense à faire ca, surtout que Skyrim version pouilleux est en soldes Steam un jour sur deux en version legendary full DLC.


Version pouilleux, j'imagine que c'est la version non vr ? en attendant la version pouilleux comme tu le dis est toujours 20-30 euro en solde et de plus les sauvegarde vr et celle ci ne sont pas compatible d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire donc bon....
Et sur le net moi je pars du principe quand tu penses a un truc en general sur le net ça existe deja (dans le développement je parle) et perso, moi je n'arrive pas a jouer plus d'une heure 30 avec le casque donc je me dis qu'un basculement ( un option) serait pas mal ^^

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

et *SKYRIM VR* est actuellement à *29€* chez *instant-gaming*  :;):

----------


## Stix

Je vais faire le rabat-joie mais c'est un site qui joue le jeu du marché gris...
un peu plus d'infos ici.

----------


## septicflesh

> Je vais faire le rabat-joie mais c'est un site qui joue le jeu du marché gris...
> un peu plus d'infos ici.


Pourquoi c'est interdit de faire de la "pub" pour les sites de clé sur le forum des canards ? 






> et *SKYRIM VR* est actuellement à *29€* chez *instant-gaming*


Merci pour l'info  ::): 

Ah ou fait je me demandais le jeu, the wizard vaut le coup, ou il faut mieux privilégié the mage's tale ?

Merci

----------


## nodulle

> Pourquoi c'est interdit de faire de la "pub" pour les sites de clé sur le forum des canards ?


Relis la phrase de Stix, il te parle de marché gris. En gros ce genre de site (pas tous attention, il y en a certain qui joue le jeu) n'obtiennent pas toutes leurs clés de manière légal ou de façon très discutable. À tes risques et périls donc. Un dossier sur le sujet avait été fait par Canard PC il y a quelques temps.

----------


## septicflesh

> Relis la phrase de Stix, il te parle de marché gris. En gros ce genre de site (pas tous attention, il y en a certain qui joue le jeu) n'obtiennent pas toutes leurs clés de manière légal ou de façon très discutable. À tes risques et périls donc. Un dossier sur le sujet avait été fait par Canard PC il y a quelques temps.


j'ai lu hein mais ça ne m'empeche pas de poser la question si c'est autorisé de parlé de ce genre de site sur le forum -_-
Mais oui merci je sais que c'est le marché gris

----------


## mrFish

> j'ai lu hein mais ça ne m'empeche pas de poser la question si c'est autorisé de parlé de ce genre de site sur le forum -_-
> Mais oui merci je sais que c'est le marché gris


Oui on peut en parler pas de soucis. Mais on fait preuve d'une grande prudence et on ne recommande généralement pas.  :;):

----------


## Vyse

Pour les possesseurs de PS4 Pro, Skyrim VR vient d'avoir une mise à jour visuelle assez sympathique.

----------


## 564.3

> Ah ou fait je me demandais le jeu, the wizard vaut le coup, ou il faut mieux privilégié the mage's tale ?


The Mage's Tale est plus peaufiné, mais pas exempt de défauts de gameplay (locomotion bizarre, controles pas forcément géniaux avec le Vive, les sorts se sélectionnent dans un menu contextuel). La campagne est plus engageante, globalement on voit qu'il y a plus de budget. Faut aimer les puzzles aussi.
Par contre c'est surtout du donjon, faut pas être claustro.

J'ai quelques problèmes de perf avec The Wizard (CPU), je l'ai un peu laissé de coté même si j'ai avancé dans la campagne. Le gameplay de base est mieux foutu, pour le reste ça me semble en dessous.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ah oui, il y a clairement du mieux là !

Malheureusement c'est réservé à la PS4 Pro. En même temps on ne peut pas leur demander de miracles, m'enfin voilà quoi...  ::sad::

----------


## septicflesh

> The Mage's Tale est plus peaufiné, mais pas exempt de défauts de gameplay (locomotion bizarre, controles pas forcément géniaux avec le Vive, les sorts se sélectionnent dans un menu contextuel). La campagne est plus engageante, globalement on voit qu'il y a plus de budget. Faut aimer les puzzles aussi.
> Par contre c'est surtout du donjon, faut pas être claustro.
> 
> J'ai quelques problèmes de perf avec The Wizard (CPU), je l'ai un peu laissé de coté même si j'ai avancé dans la campagne. Le gameplay de base est mieux foutu, pour le reste ça me semble en dessous.


Super pour ton commentaire, merci bon bha du coup je vais me pencher pour the mage's tale. Merci

----------


## fwoueddd

Perso, étant un habitué du modding bethesda, j'ai fini par me motiver acheter une troisième fois Skyrim après avoir terminé la mise en place de mon roomscale rift (enfin presque me manque juste un support mural pour accrocher le troisième capteur définitivement), j'ai aussi acheté le soft Natural Locomotion qui permet de se déplacer dans Skyrim/Fallout et j'en passe comme dans Gorn.

La phase 2 était longue et chiante, comme d'habitude même avec l’expérience : installer un peu plus de 80 mods (certainement beaucoup plus, j'ai perdu le fil), se coltiner le LOD à recompiler pour améliorer le visuel du jeu éloigné (ça evite d'aller bidouiller les .ini et de rendre le jeu instable), tout passer en VOST et finir par corriger les incompatibilités de certains mods à la main.

Mais alors bordel, une fois dans le jeu, c'est quand même fantastique, et ça tourne tellement mieux que cette crotte de fallout. 
Hier je me suis fait le premier vrai donjon à coté de Rivebois, dans le noir total (un mod qui vire les lumières des donjons inhabités), à marcher prudemment avec la torche à la main et la hache dans l'autre, c'était vraiment génial comme aventure.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ah tiens, je viens également de l'installer en version VR, par contre je n'ai pas l'intention d'installer quatre vingt mods, du coup lesquels sont essentiels ?
Genre pour le LOD et aussi sur le plan visuel, ainsi que pour améliorer l'interface ? Je n'en installerai pas plus de dix...

----------


## fwoueddd

Sur l'interface, en VR, y'a rien du tout ou presque encore, les mods d'UI essentiels sont incompatibles avec la version VR (tout est là : https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ategories/108/ ).
Pour les mods essentiels, je peux pas non plus te répondre vu que ça depends du type d'experience que tu veux.

Pour le LOD, j'ai mis le lien vers le tuto Reddit au dessus. Et pour t'aider, je peux te filer quelques liens :
Les mods testés en VR : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=192882930 
Une selection : https://uploadvr.com/must-skyrim-vr-...l-even-better/
Une autre selection : https://www.reddit.com/r/skyrimvr/co...ental_modding/

Je peux pas trop t'aider plus parce que je privilégie le trip hardcore survival aux trucs graphiques.
Faut éviter, si tu veux pas aller bidouiller les fichiers, les mods qui demandent SKSE et/ou SKUI, le second n'arrivera jamais en VR officiellement (la version qui circule peut flinguer les sauvegardes et peut ne pas être suivi lors des prochains patchs), le premier existe, mais certains mods déconnent lorsqu'il est présent (genre les wearable lanterns).

A la limite, je peux conseiller Imaginator, qui permet de modifier la colorimetrie, le contraste et la luminosité du jeu en passant par le menu magie, il proprose quelques config toutes pretes et il se reset sans efforts.
Et pour les textures armes/armures/créatures, le mod Books of Silence ( https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24909 ) pour Skyrim normal avec le patch SE ( https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ion/mods/10013 ).

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ok, je vais regarder tout ça, merci bien !  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Seeking Dawn est sorti. Et vue que j'avais payé 10 $ pour accéder à la close beta en Mars, j'ai eu droit à un voucher. La beta que j'avais testé date de Mars 2018. Le jeu était déjà visuellement impressionnant pour du Unity.
Mais, certaines maps étaient plutôt bof voir pas terrible et en plus elles étaient tous très petite.

Sur cette version 1.0, le jeu a vraiment l'allure d'un jeu AAA (dans le visuel). Les développeurs ont encore mis encore plus de détails, plus d'assets, enrichit les maps voir carrément changer entièrement certaines maps. 
EN 48 minutes de jeu, je ne reconnaissais plus du tout le premier niveau. Il a radicalement changé et en bien. 
L'arme de base est un peu plus pechu que la beta. Les mobs réagissent à nos tirs et leur mouvement s'en retrouve réduit à chaque impact. 

Côté locomotion, le jeu propose plusieurs modes, du free locomotion avec trackpad + courir à la Sprint Vector en balançant nos bras, du blink et de la téléportation. On peut également faire la rotation via touche pas en smooth, angle, et un autre truc.
On peut sauvegarder à tout moment. Le système d'inventaire est par contre un peu lourd. Il faut passer par le menu pour ranger/retirer un item. Le système de faim/soif que je déteste se fait finalement discret. A force de looter, j'ai de quoi me nourrir.

Par contre, j'ai un doute si l'usage de la bande musicale tiré tout droit d'AudioMachine, Two Step From Hell soit legit. Après, ça ne m'étonne pas venant des chinois.

Bref, pour l'instant, c'est du bon alors que je m'attendais à un jeu très passable au vu de la Beta.



PS: je n'ai pas encore testé le Coop.

----------


## R3dF0x

@MetalDestroyer, oooh tu me donnes vraiment envie là ! Et pour la musique, y a moyen de la mettre à Off j'espère !?

Dans un jeu VR, l'ambiance sonore doit être primordiale, c'est la-dessus que les développeurs doivent se concentrer et mettre le paquet.

J'espère aussi avoir des sous-titres FR à défaut d'avoir du Full FR

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Alors, le jeu a quand même des défauts :
- je ne crois pas avoir vu d'option pour virer le HUD et la modélisation du casque (bon, perso, ça ne me gêne pas spécialement),
- la taille des maps reste petite bien qu'il y a eu des améliorations par rapport à la beta de Mars,
- sous-titre anglais uniquement
- problème de synchro labiale
- problème de perf (le jeu est pas tout le temps fluide. Mais je n'ai pas eu non plus de gros ralentissement sauf pendant les chargements).

Concernant la musique, j'aime bien ces 2 groupes. On peut les désactiver de mémoire.

Je reconfirmerai dans la soirée. Et je vous dirai si le jeu devient également plus intéressant.

----------


## 564.3

> Je reconfirmerai dans la soirée. Et je vous dirai si le jeu devient également plus intéressant.


Les reviews d'UploadVR et RoadToVR râlent après le grinding, notamment l'obligation de crafter des trucs à base de rochers assez chiants à trouver. Ils ont dilué la sauce pour augmenter la durée, c'est dommage.
Et l'UI pas terrible, comme t'as dit.

Sinon ça donne quoi Paper Dolls finalement ? Vu la durée de vie annoncé, je craignais que ça soit aussi méga rallongé avec des trucs chiants.

----------


## FixB

Dites, si je ne devais acheter qu'un FPS multi, est-ce que vous conseilleriez Pavlov ou Onward??

----------


## nodulle

Onward est plus milsim, a un rythme plus lent, des maps plus grande. Alors que Pavlov doit plus ressembler à Counter Strike avec des map plus petite, ça a un rythme plus rapide, le fun est plus immédiat. Depuis que je joue à Pavlov j'ai dû relancer Onward qu'une fois ou deux.
Pour résumer, personnellement je préfère Pavlov.  :;):

----------


## FixB

Merci !!
 ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Clair, Pavlov s'adapte beaucoup à la VR, tu peux lancer des parties rapidement, il y a du monde et des serveurs custom


Sur Onward, il y a du PVE, des modes contre des bots, il faut viser en faisant beaucoup plus gaffe.

Les deux sont vraiment sympas chacun dans son style.

----------


## Stix

Je sais plus si ça avait été discuté ici...
Je viens de compulser sur un volant (logitech g29 en promo sur Amazon, à 179e).
N'étant pas un habitué des jeux de voiture, je me suis dit "boh et pourquoi pas essayer".
Quels sont les jeux de voiture en VR qui se jouent le mieux ? Commencer par un jeu de raly ça va pas foutre la gerbe direct ?
A priori je pensais à Dirt et éventuellement à Eurotruck simulator... maintenant les Assetto Corsa et Project Cars ont l'air d'avoir bonne réputation... mais sur circuit ça m'emballe un poil moins.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je sais plus si ça avait été discuté ici...
> Je viens de compulser sur un volant (logitech g29 en promo sur Amazon, à 179e).
> N'étant pas un habitué des jeux de voiture, je me suis dit "boh et pourquoi pas essayer".
> Quels sont les jeux de voiture en VR qui se jouent le mieux ? Commencer par un jeu de raly ça va pas foutre la gerbe direct ?
> A priori je pensais à Dirt et éventuellement à Eurotruck simulator... maintenant les Assetto Corsa et Project Cars ont l'air d'avoir bonne réputation... mais sur circuit ça m'emballe un poil moins.


La question revient assez souvent en effet  ::):  Dirt Rally fait consensus, il marche super bien. Après, oue c'est du rally donc ca fait bizarre les premières fois. Pour EuroTruck Simulator, c'est un truc en beta il me semble, donc le rendu n'est pas aussi bon que d'autres jeux VR (l'angle est un peu bizarre chez moi)
Project Cars2 est assez génial, et puis, il y a beaucoup beaucoup de types de véhicules possibles (le kart en VR quoi  ::love:: )

----------


## Stix

@Zapp: Merci pour la réponse.
Bon du coup j'ai déjà Dirt et Eurotruck, ça sera bien pour débuter.

Sinon, j'arrive un peu tard mais avec ma copine on vient de tester le browser de chansons customs intégré dans Beat Saber et c'est (pour le moment) une petite déception.
La plupart des morceau (pourtant en tête) sont soit mal foutus niveau rythme musique/impacts, soit juste impossibles en hard (expert ça n'intéresse ni moi ni ma copine).
On ne retrouve pas du tout le niveau d'"intuivité" et de fluidité (et l'impression d'être à fond dans le morceau) qu'ont les tracks fournis avec le jeu.
Si le studio sort des packs de tracks/chansons on leur achètera très certainement.

Sinon il me semble que vous aviez parlé d'un site web qui référence tout ça, je pense que je vais regarder après ça, en espérant trouver un truc qui nous convienne mieux.
Edit: Merci FixB, j'étais déjà en train de me perdre dans les internettes.

----------


## FixB

https://www.bsaber.com

----------


## ExPanda

> La plupart des morceau (pourtant en tête) sont soit mal foutus niveau rythme musique/impacts, soit juste impossibles en hard (expert ça n'intéresse ni moi ni ma copine).


Vous passez les morceaux d'origine en expert ? Parce que si ce n'est pas le cas il n'y a qu'un petit gap à franchir et t'es plus à l'aise pour pas mal de morceaux customs "durs". Mais je te rejoins quand même sur le côté trop dur de certains et le calage sur le rythme approximatif, voir carrément absent (sur certains morceaux je ne comprend même pas sur quelle partie de l'instru ils se sont calés, la musique n'est plus qu'une bande son qui n'a rien à voir avec ce qu'on doit faire).

Dans les morceaux bien classés tu as quand même quelques pépites. Gangnam Style en difficile/expert est juste géniale.

----------


## wiotts

+1 pour le Gangnam style.

Vraiment pas le type de musique que j'écoute, et pourtant tu te prends à à danser dessus...
Le calage sur le rythme est parfait et les enchaînements de chorégraphie très bien choisis . La meilleure chanson custom pour moi jusqu'à présent !

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

d'ailleurs, ça tease qlqchose pour aujourd'hui du côté de *BEAT SABER* :

----------


## Graine

J'ai pris Pavlov récemment si vous faites des parties de temps en temps.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> d'ailleurs, ça tease qlqchose pour aujourd'hui du côté de *BEAT SABER* :


Ca sent la date d'annonce sur le PSVR ca.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

je sentais + une *MàJ* genre: nouvelles pistes / du Multijoueur / ou l’Éditeur de Niveau
et bin nan...  :haha:  

c'était juste une simple *MàJ* pleine de correctifs :

----------


## 564.3

> c'était juste une simple *MàJ* pleine de correctifs


Il y a aussi un nouveau morceau caché qui est long et assez difficile d'après les retours, mais je n'ai pas testé.

----------


## ExPanda

Un peu bizarre leur façon d'annoncer un patch, tout le monde s'attendait à un truc plus gros. Et au final le plus gros ajout (la chanson bonus) est caché et même pas mentionné dans le tweet.  ::P: 




> - Volume settings added
> - Swap Colors settings added
> - Static Lights gameplay options added
> - No Obstacles gameplay options added


Plutôt bien ces petits ajouts. Je vois pas bien l'intérêt de changer les couleurs mais pourquoi pas.




> - Legendary Hardcore Flying Car!


What ?!  ::blink:: 

D'après les retours sur Steam ça foire les chansons customs.
M'enfin le jeu n'étant encore qu'en early access et tout ça étant non officiel, il faut s'attendre à d'autres soucis de ce côté.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le switch de couleurs ca doit être pour les daltonien

----------


## ExPanda

Ah mais c'est un choix de couleurs, pas juste inverser rouge/bleu ?

----------


## 564.3

> D'après les retours sur Steam ça foire les chansons customs.
> M'enfin le jeu n'étant encore qu'en early access et tout ça étant non officiel, il faut s'attendre à d'autres soucis de ce côté.


Ouais, enfin les devs ont envoyé une pre-version aux devs de mods et les plus importants fonctionnaient hier.
Par contre il faut les réinstaller. Référence https://old.reddit.com/r/beatsaber/c...tom_songs_and/

Sur ce jeu les échanges entre les devs et la communauté de fan sont assez ouverts.
Un modeur a rejoint l'équipe de dev il y a quelques semaines.

Le nouveau morceau est une contribution de tiers, aussi bien au niveau musical que level design

Ça doit faire suite à l'appel d'il y a deux mois où ils ont reçu plus de 300 propositions.
Et c'est rémunéré, bien sur.

De ce que je comprends, c'est temporaire que le nouveau niveau soit caché. Peut-être parce qu'ils n'ont pas encore mis en place certaines choses, et/ou parce qu'il n'est qu'en hard/expert.

----------


## Erokh

Bon, je sors d'une séance de 3h de Gorn, là (d'ailleurs mon compteur Steam déconne en ne m'indiquant que 2 heures de je au total).

Alors bilan: au premier abord, le jeu semble rigolo mais un peu foutraque, voir lourdingue: les déplacements sont relou, les bonshommes ont des animations bizarres, on meurt globalement en un coup, etc.
En passant dans les options, on règle le problème du déplacement, et à force de jouer, on comprend petit à petit les mécaniques du jeu: les parry, la "flexibilité" des différentes armes et leur intérêt, le heal à chaque meurtre,...

Je vais pas essayer de faire une description du jeu et tout, parce que je suis nul à ça, mais je vais plutôt faire un résumé des effets du jeu:
- j'ai perdu 3 fois le tracking d'une manette
- j'ai cogné une fois contre mes stores
- j'ai cogné 2 fois sur l'étagère, ce qui a eu pour effet d'éteindre la manette en question (et ça a même une fois déclipsé un bout de manette)
- J'ai cogné 3 fois mon lustre (heureusement en tissu)
- j'ai du perdre 3 litres de sueur

Enfin bref, je m'amuse comme un petit fou sur ce jeu Ô combien défoulatoire  ::): 
Le seul reproche que je lui ferai, c'est cette manie de faire vibrer la manette à tout bout de champ sans que je comprenne pourquoi.

----------


## jujupatate

Ah GORN.  ::wub::

----------


## nodulle

Bon, j'essaie de débloquer le niveau caché de Beat Saber mais j'y arrive pas. Pourtant je suis ce tuto à la lettre : je croise les flux et je pointe les sabres dans la mauvaise couleur des cercles, ensuite je pète les blocks avec le mauvais sabre, le tuto se termine bien la dame me félicite mais quand je vais voir dans la liste des niveaux, il n'y a rien de plus...  ::(:  J'ai loupé quelque chose ?

Sinon pour rester dans le thème et histoire de partager, c'est quoi vos musiques custom préférées ? Celle qui ont un bon pattern et que vous relancez souvent ?
Pour ma part j'aime bien Uprising de Muse, Pretender de Foo Fighters, popcorn funk de je c'est pas qui. Je lance également de temps en temps Gangnam Style histoire de suer un peu.
Je n'arrive toujours pas à faire de sans faute sur une de ces chansons, à chaque fois j'ai un sabre qui déconne et qui tranche au moins une fois dans le vide en passant  au travers d'un bloc...  ::sad::  J'ai l'impression que ça me le fait le plus souvent sur les chansons custom mais c'est surement qu'une impression parce que j'y joue le plus souvent en ce moment.


Edit : En relançant le jeu une deuxième fois, il y a une petite mise a jour qui est passé tout à l'heure qui débloque pour tout le monde la nouvelle chansons. Du coups bof, c'est pas du tout mon style (de la dance  :Gerbe:  ).Et toutes mes chansons custom ont disparu (alors qu'ils sont toujours dans le dossiers du jeu) et impossible de les re-télécharger ingame. Je verrais ça demain.  ::|:

----------


## 564.3

> En relançant le jeu une deuxième fois, il y a une petite mise a jour qui est passé tout à l'heure qui débloque pour tout le monde la nouvelle chansons. Du coups bof, c'est pas du tout mon style (de la dance  ).Et toutes mes chansons custom ont disparu (alors qu'ils sont toujours dans le dossiers du jeu) et impossible de les re-télécharger ingame. Je verrais ça demain.


Je ne m'y connais pas trop dans ce genre de musique, mais pour moi ça marche plutôt bien dans le jeu. Ça me semble assez proche des morceaux précédents.

Pour les mods, il faut réinstaller comme indiqué dans le lien que j'ai mis précédemment: virer les dll du répertoire plugin et lancer la dernière version de modinstaller. Edit: en fait virer les dll c'est pour éviter les mods qui posent problème, quand on n'a que ceux de base qui sont gérés par modinstaller ça ne doit pas être utile.

Sinon je n'aurais pas vraiment de recommandations, et en ce moment j'y joue assez rarement. Heureusement qu'hier et cette nuit il faisait assez frais, ce matin ça allait...

----------


## septicflesh

Salut,
J'ai eu enfin les couilles de DL la démo du jeu contagion, mais c'est une demo avec pas mal de du bug mon dieu Oo

Quand on lance la 1ere fois le jeu, je ne savais pas quoi faire pour me déplacer, les controlleurs de l'oculus n’étaient pas reconnus. 
Ensuite une fois le jeu lancé, qu'est ce que les développeurs ont foutu avec les interactions ? On se retrouve avec des symboles "O" et des "triangles". Les "O" s'ouvrent naturellement et les "triangle" s'ouvrent en mode automatique.

La prise des objets sur le port de la ceinture ne fonctionne pas tout le temps le temps, alors que c'est hyper fluide dans d'autre jeu.

Du coup je me demandais la version du jeu fini sera comme ça aussi ? Car avec l'oculus je trouve qu'il y a encore des choses a revoir Oo

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai eu enfin les couilles de DL la démo du jeu contagion, mais c'est une demo avec pas mal de du bug mon dieu Oo


L'UI est assez bizarre, mais ce n'est pas lié au Rift, j'ai eu le même genre de problèmes/doutes avec le Vive.

Il y a des choses qu'il faut regarder et d'autres activer. À l'entrée de l'appart on est bloqué tant qu'on n'a pas regardé un truc en face.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Sur le jeu, je n'ai pas les symboles. Et dernièrement, il y a eu un gros pavé du développeur qui explique les différences entre la démo et le jeu en Early Access. La démo a été fait par un ancien développeur du coup, tout ce qu'on voit dans la démo a été refait.
Mais sinon, certains comportement de la démo se retrouve dans le jeu. Je ne l'ai pas relancé depuis sa sortie. Il y a eu plusieurs mises à jour.

----------


## septicflesh

> L'UI est assez bizarre, mais ce n'est pas lié au Rift, j'ai eu le même genre de problèmes/doutes avec le Vive.
> 
> Il y a des choses qu'il faut regarder et d'autres activer. À l'entrée de l'appart on est bloqué tant qu'on n'a pas regardé un truc en face.


Ah oui mais je te parle meme avant l'appartement, quand tu commences et que tu choisi tes options, impossible faire fonctionner les controlleurs du moins j'ai reussi mais avec beaucoup de mal





> Sur le jeu, je n'ai pas les symboles. Et dernièrement, il y a eu un gros pavé du développeur qui explique les différences entre la démo et le jeu en Early Access. La démo a été fait par un ancien développeur du coup, tout ce qu'on voit dans la démo a été refait.
> Mais sinon, certains comportement de la démo se retrouve dans le jeu. Je ne l'ai pas relancé depuis sa sortie. Il y a eu plusieurs mises à jour.


Ah okay, donc ne me pas se fier a la demo, bon okay je verrais plus tard si j’achète le jeu ou pas, deja que arizona sunshine vr me fait flipper .... xD

----------


## 564.3

> Ah oui mais je te parle meme avant l'appartement, quand tu commences et que tu choisi tes options, impossible faire fonctionner les controlleurs du moins j'ai reussi mais avec beaucoup de mal


Ça ressemble effectivement à un bug alors. En tous cas j'ai passé plusieurs minutes dans l'entrée de l'appartement à me demander ce qu'il se passe  ::huh:: 
Mais je crois que la démo a été patchée par la suite, ils ont peut-être revu ça.

Ça serait bien qu'ils la remettent à jour, parce que j'avais pas mal de pbs de perf (CPU au taquet). Pour l'instant c'est ce qui me freine, j'aimais bien l'ambiance même si des éléments du gameplay étaient bizarres.




> Ah okay, donc ne me pas se fier a la demo, bon okay je verrais plus tard si j’achète le jeu ou pas, deja que arizona sunshine vr me fait flipper .... xD


Dans AZ il y a un niveau qui fait particulièrement flipper, sinon ça va je trouve. J'espère que tu l'as déjà passé, sinon va falloir te faire violence  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour revenir à Beat Saber, j'ai testé ma nouvelle piste et je suis déception. Musicalement parlant c'est vraiment bof et les movesets sont pas terrible. Alors que les musiques de base du développeur étaient bien pensé pour bouger en rythme tout en tranchant les cubes avec style. Là, non. J'ai l'impression de jouer à la Batterie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah oui mais je te parle meme avant l'appartement, quand tu commences et que tu choisi tes options, impossible faire fonctionner les controlleurs du moins j'ai reussi mais avec beaucoup de mal
> 
> Ah okay, donc ne me pas se fier a la demo, bon okay je verrais plus tard si j’achète le jeu ou pas, deja que arizona sunshine vr me fait flipper .... xD


Voilà le pavé :
https://steamcommunity.com/games/676...75602256766144

----------


## Graine

Mon frère vient faire une soirée gaming demain soir chez moi.
Vous me conseillez quoi comme jeu?
J'ai prévu Beat Saber en multi et trials on tatooine peut etre google earth aussi  mais si vous avez des démos qui décrochent  la mâchoire je suis preneur.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Les trois rides dans le cinéma de *SummerFunland* sont très chouettes et plutôt impressionnants. Le coaster est sympa aussi.
Sinon *Subnautica* possède un beau potentiel sur ce plan.
Le *Batman VR* est excellent, court et impressionnant.

Et à l'évidence le gratuit *The Lab*, de Valve, est très très chouette tout en permettant de tester plein d'expérience différentes strictement prévues pour la VR !

Évidemment, *Google Earth* est vraiment magique, faut pas hésiter à le plonger dedans.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Mon frère vient faire une soirée gaming demain soir chez moi.
> Vous me conseillez quoi comme jeu?
> J'ai prévu Beat Saber en multi et trials on tatooine peut etre google earth aussi  mais si vous avez des démos qui décrochent  la mâchoire je suis preneur.


Tu peux aller voir le premier post qui parle justement de ca  ::): 

Tu peux direct claquer "*The Lab*" et "*Bullet Train*", respectivement sur Steam et sur le Store Oculus.

----------


## Graine

Ok a vrai dire j'avais vu ça aussi mais je me demandais si il 'y avait du nouveau question demo.
Mais merci!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ok a vrai dire j'avais vu ça aussi mais je me demandais si il 'y avait du nouveau question demo.
> Mais merci!


C'est vrai qu'il faudrait la mettre à jour la liste
Tu peux matter cette video




ll y a quelques trucs bien sympas comme ca ou ca

----------


## 564.3

> Mon frère vient faire une soirée gaming demain soir chez moi.
> Vous me conseillez quoi comme jeu?
> J'ai prévu Beat Saber en multi et trials on tatooine peut etre google earth aussi  mais si vous avez des démos qui décrochent  la mâchoire je suis preneur.


Ça dépend si vous prévoyez une session longue ou non. Des bouts de d'aventure/puzzle du genre FORM ou Batman VR font toujours leur effet.
Il y a des jeux multijoueurs PC / VR qui peuvent être cools aussi, mais je n'en ai pas testé.

À la liste de ceux proposés, ceux à qui j'ai fait tester ont bien accroché à SuperHot.
Ça dépend aussi des gouts, par exemple un pote a bien accroché aux jeux de tennis de table.

Globalement ce à quoi je fais surtout gaffe c'est d'éviter ce qui déclenche de la cinétose, et Google Earth est un peu limite pour ça. Vaut mieux y aller mollo dans le doute.

----------


## Graine

Merci beaucoup on testera ça demain...
Vous avez testé ceci : https://www.geforce.com/whats-new/gu...d-how-to-guide
Je pense que c'est juste pour les possesseurs de Geforce
Ca doit bien aider pour optimiser certains jeux.

----------


## 564.3

> Merci beaucoup on testera ça demain...
> Vous avez testé ceci : https://www.geforce.com/whats-new/gu...d-how-to-guide
> Je pense que c'est juste pour les possesseurs de Geforce
> Ca doit bien aider pour optimiser certains jeux.


C'est pour les devs je pense. Dans SteamVR il y a de base un outil du genre qui m'a l'air de suffire sinon.

Pour confirmer mon impression en tant que joueur, j'utilise simplement la notif de dropped frames et le résumé d'OpenVRAdvancedSettings (stats de reprojection et dropped frames). Ainsi que le moniteur de ressources Windows.

Dans mon cas c'est en général le CPU qui plafonne quand j'ai des problèmes de perf, et j'ai pas trouvé de solution miracle. La plupart du temps les devs corrigent ça lors d'optimisations.

----------


## Graine

Ok merci faut que je me penche sur steam VR alors. J'ai jamais réussi a exploiter le soft pour afficher les ips en jeu.

----------


## 564.3

> Ok merci faut que je me penche sur steam VR alors. J'ai jamais réussi a exploiter le soft pour afficher les ips en jeu.


Je n'affiche pas les IPS en permanence, j'ai juste coché "notify in headset" en cas de dropped frames.
Mais les stats ou l'historique récent peuvent être consultés à tout moment.

----------


## Graine

Dac merci.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Battlegroup VR, un jeu à surveiller de près. Ca sort sur Oculus Rift et HTC Vive.

----------


## Bibik

Hellblade va être updaté en VR (gratuitement pour ceux qui le possèdent avant le 31 Juillet)




> On a technical level, Hellblade at minimum requires an Intel i5 3570K or AMD FX-8350, 8 GB RAM, and either a NVIDIA GTX 1080 or AMD Radeon RX 580


 ::cry::

----------


## 564.3

> Hellblade va être updaté en VR (gratuitement pour ceux qui le possèdent avant le 31 Juillet)
> “On a technical level, Hellblade at minimum requires an Intel i5 3570K or AMD FX-8350, 8 GB RAM, and either a NVIDIA GTX 1080 or AMD Radeon RX 580”


Ah ouais, ils ne lésinent pas sur le GPU.
Road To VR trouve que c'est encore un portage VR "au chausse-pied" (contrôle au clavier/pad, cinématiques en mode projection), mais de ceux plutôt bien foutus. Il y a 14min de gameplay en bas de l'article.
Avec une 1080 il y a des textures qui pop et quelques paramètres de rendus dégradés même au max, mais ça tourne bien et il n'a pas l'air d'y avoir de problèmes de gameplay.

Edit: J'ai déjà failli l'acheter plusieurs fois pour y jouer sur écran. Et maintenant j'hésite à craquer et tenter en VR malgré mon 1070, même si j'ai tendance à supposer que les devs ne déconnent pas (je croise quand même les doigts que ça reste au niveau reprojection et pas dropped frames…).
Je crois que je vais quand même attendre des retours, de toute façon 'fait trop chaud.

----------


## Lambda19919

> Hellblade va être updaté en VR (gratuitement pour ceux qui le possèdent avant le 31 Juillet)


 ::o: 

Pour le coup je suis déçu de l'avoir fais sur écran il y a quelques semaines, car le jeu ne se prête pas particulièrement bien à être rejoué. Mais vu la claque audio/visuel que c'est et que c'est gratuit, je pense que j'y referai un petit tour pour voir ce que çà donne en VR! ::):

----------


## AKG

> Hellblade va être updaté en VR (gratuitement pour ceux qui le possèdent avant le 31 Juillet)


C'est gratuit pour n'importe qui qui achète la version steam, y'a pas besoin de l'acheter avant le 31.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je me suis pris le jeu "Revoke", un FPS arcade. C'est en Early Access et ca tourne sous Unreal Engine.
Le jeu propose pour le moment 3 maps, 3 niveaux de difficultés, du free locomotion. Le jeu propose l'une des meilleurs IA sur tous les jeux VR. Elle sait contourner le joueur, se couvrir. Bref, ça bouge.

Les maps sont plutôt basique avec une progression linéaire comme n'importe quel FPS linéaire et scripté. Mais c'est sympa, sauf quand le jeu t'interdit d'avancer tant que tu n'as pas neutralisé toutes les cibles. Visuellement c'est bien foutu sans être transcendant. 
Pour le moment, je ne peux pas le recommander à cause de son contenu plutôt faible et vu que les développeurs viennent d'un gros pays d'asie et qu'ils ont surtout tendances à abandonner leur jeux qu'il soit en EA ou pas. Je me méfie du coup. :/
C'est con.

Les développeurs viennent de mettre à jour la démo pour ceux à qui ça intéresse.




J'ai également pris Naked Sun VR, mais j'ai quitté le jeu faute de son totalement absent.  ::sad::

----------


## Erokh

J'ai présenté la VR à belle-maman hier soir (dreamdeck), et elle a pas mal kiffé. Du coup on a discuté de la VR et de ce que ça permet, ce qui m'a permis d'identifier des "types de démo" qui pourraient l'intéresser.

Du coup je cherche un/des trucs *gratos* qui te mettent devant des animaux (tigres/ours/baleines), de préférence avec interaction, mais en fait une bonne vidéo 360 en 3d pourrait faire l'affaire.

D'ailleurs avec mon casque, un des premiers trucs que j'ai testé, c'était 2-3 vidéos 360. Vous en connaîtriez des sympa/bien réalisées et un minimum immersives ?

----------


## Stix

Pas gratuit mais theblu fait l'unanimité de mon côté...
Cher pour une simple demo mais c'est bien fait.

----------


## R3dF0x

Gratuit, il y a https://store.steampowered.com/app/612790/INFINITI_VR/

Au programme : Nature, chute d'eau, lac, papillon, oiseau, bouc et voiture ! (bah oui quoi, Infinity)  ::rolleyes:: 

Effet garantie !

----------


## 564.3

> Gratuit, il y a https://store.steampowered.com/app/612790/INFINITI_VR/
> 
> Au programme : Nature, chute d'eau, lac, papillon, oiseau, bouc et voiture ! (bah oui quoi, Infinity)


Pour des animaux:

- Je recommande aussi The Blu même si c'est payant, tout le monde aime bien. L'interaction est légère mais déjà bien sympa. La scène de la baleine (la moins interactive) est dispo gratos je crois.

- Le chien robot de The Lab, quand on visite des lieux et qu'on peut lui jeter des batons à ramener.

C'est pas mal de boulot de faire une IA d'animal qui serait intéressante.

Peut contenir des animaux:

- SteamVR: Destinations: De la photogrammétrie ou des scènes modélisées. Il y en a des interactives, parfois avec des animaux ou autres créatures. J'en ai vu avec quelques oiseaux animés. J'aime bien les personnages et l'ambiance de la plus populaire "Ilia's Retreat" (avec une sorte de baleine qui vole, quand même). Edit: en fait il y en a d'autres avec des animaux: le pit du rancor (trollface), la chouette et la souris cartoon…

Pour des lieux en eux même:

- Welcome to Light Fields: des scènes capturées en gardant tous les effets lumineux en contrepartie d'une zone de déplacement très restreinte. Procédé différent de la photogrammétrique qui recréer une scène 3D complète. Mais ça fait son effet, mes préférées sont le musée spatial, l'église et la maison en bois avec l'argenterie.

- Google Earth VR: éventuellement sans locomotion pour éviter la cinétose (juste se poser quelque part et regarder en room scale)

----------


## nodulle

Suite à sa mise à jour d'hier, j'ai re-testé la démo de Contagion VR. Il y a encore quelques petits problèmes de perf mais c'est beaucoup mieux, cette fois-ci j'ai pu y jouer !  ::):

----------


## Erokh

Merci pour les retours, je me note tout ça, et j'ajoute theblu à ma wishlist, vous pour le prendre en solde .

Pour la petite histoire, cette demande vient du fait que j'ai parlé de l'article de cpc où le rédacteur parlait d'une scène avec un éléphant durant laquelle il a eu une sensation de présence durant quelques secondes (il a aussi eu la même sensation avec une vidéo de Tori Black, mais j'ai évité d'en parler à belle-maman  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Luthor

Coucou tout le monde,

Madame Luthor m'a posé une question sur laquelle je sèche complètement : y a t'il d'autres jeux comme keep talking en asymétrique ? A savoir une personne avec le casque et les autres ou sur le PC ou sur un autre support ?



Merci à vous  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Coucou tout le monde,
> 
> Madame Luthor m'a posé une question sur laquelle je sèche complètement : y a t'il d'autres jeux comme keep talking en asymétrique ? A savoir une personne avec le casque et les autres ou sur le PC ou sur un autre support ?
> 
> 
> 
> Merci à vous


Rapidement : 

Black Hat cooperative
Mass Exodus
Eye in the sky (dispo en bundle sur indiegala en ce moment)
VR-Diner

et surement d'autres

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Coucou tout le monde,
> 
> Madame Luthor m'a posé une question sur laquelle je sèche complètement : y a t'il d'autres jeux comme keep talking en asymétrique ? A savoir une personne avec le casque et les autres ou sur le PC ou sur un autre support ?
> 
> Merci à vous


_of course and if you speak le english..._  ::P: 
il existe une *liste complète* des titres disponibles :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Vive/wiki/multiplayer

----------


## Luthor

> Rapidement : 
> 
> Black Hat cooperative
> Mass Exodus
> Eye in the sky (dispo en bundle sur indiegala en ce moment)
> VR-Diner
> 
> et surement d'autres


Super merci à vous pour les réponses  ::):  

Encore une victoire de canard.

----------


## Stix

Vr-diner ; vraiment cool. Mais ça manque de variété, dommage qu'ils n'aient pas eu un poil plus d'ambition (plus d'environnements, de plats,...)
Mais tout de même très fun.
Nb; les cupcakes c'est moins amusant que les burgers. 

Mass exodus; vraiment amusant. Prévoir un grand écran et plein de manettes. Pas essayé a deux. Super concept.

----------


## Hideo

Containement Initiative c'est pas mal du tout, on y a beaucoup joué avec un pote.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

ouaaaw le rêve ce siège pour simu auto ou de vol  ::wub::  :Bave:   : 





sinon

pour celles/ceux qui ne l'aurait pas encore...
*HELLBLADE: SENSUA'S SACRIFICE* est à *18* balles chez humblebundle
pendant une semaine  :;):

----------


## R3dF0x

Hey, c'est l'évolution (ou copie améliorée) du Yaw Motion Simulator !?!!
Je ne crois pas que ce soit convaincant pour la simu automobile ...
mais pour du roller coaster, un avion, un hélicoptère, un vaisseau ou même un bateau, ça l'fait c'est sûr !
Le système pour le cordon est très bien pensé pour la VR.

----------


## Erokh

> pour celles/ceux qui ne l'aurait pas encore...
> *HELLBLADE: SENSUA'S SACRIFICE* est à *18* balles chez humblebundle
> pendant une semaine


Justement il m'intéressait bien ce jeu.
Merci pour le tuyau!  ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hey, c'est l'évolution (ou copie améliorée) du Yaw Motion Simulator !?!!
> Je ne crois pas que ce soit convaincant pour la simu automobile ...


Si c'est bien fait, ça te fout 1G en frontal, latéral ou dans le dos à priori, donc ça me parait quand même pas mal. reste la partie verticale qui n'est pas gérée.

Après dans les fait il existe effectivement des pit qui font déjà le même boulot et plus. Que permettra ce truc de plus/de mieux que ces pits, ça par contre...

----------


## DarkNao

> Justement il m'intéressait bien ce jeu.
> Merci pour le tuyau!


Merci aussi! J’étais passé à coté de ce jeu apparemment, mais du coup je découvre direct avec la version VR  :;): 
J'échange avec un tips pour changer la langue (juste des sous-titres) vu que l'option c'est manifestement perdu dans cette version : 
Dans C:\Users\moi\AppData\Local\HellbladeGame\Saved\Con  fig_VR\WindowsNoEditor rajouter/modifier les lignes suivantes dans le Engine.ini :


```
[Internationalization]
Culture=fr_FR
```

----------


## FixB

Dites, si vous aviez la possibilité de réunir un groupe de personnes qui n'ont jamais joué en VR (et ne sont même pas des joueurs en général) dans une salle avec un casque VR (et un pc) chacun. Quel jeu serait le mieux pour jouer en équipe??

----------


## ExPanda

En équipe ? Genre il y aura plusieurs casques ?

Sinon pour faire découvrir la VR en soirée chacun son tour, je les laissais s'amuser avec la maison Windows, The Lab (particulièrement le tir à l'arc), et bien entendu Beat Saber.
Pour ceux plutôt attirés par le contemplatif le mode "carte postale" de The Lab, ou First Contact (la demo Oculus), pour les plus violents un petit Bullet Train ou SuperHot.

Sinon j'ai testé Project Cars Pagani pour essayer un jeu de course... Et comme je le craignais je supporte pas.  ::wacko:: 
Au début c'est super impressionnant quand on regarde l'intérieur de la voiture (bon quand on regarde le circuit un peu loin c'est moche), mais quelques virages plus loin il fallait que j'enlève le casque. Je suis vraiment pas fait pour les jeux qui ne sont pas roomscale.  :Emo:

----------


## Erokh

> En équipe ? Genre il y aura plusieurs casques ?
> 
> Sinon pour faire découvrir la VR en soirée chacun son tour, je les laissais s'amuser avec la maison Windows, The Lab (particulièrement le tir à l'arc), et bien entendu Beat Saber.
> Pour ceux plutôt attirés par le contemplatif le mode "carte postale" de The Lab, ou First Contact (la demo Oculus), pour les plus violents un petit Bullet Train ou SuperHot.
> 
> Sinon j'ai testé Project Cars Pagani pour essayer un jeu de course... Et comme je le craignais je supporte pas. 
> Au début c'est super impressionnant quand on regarde l'intérieur de la voiture (bon quand on regarde le circuit un peu loin c'est moche), mais quelques virages plus loin il fallait que j'enlève le casque. Je suis vraiment pas fait pour les jeux qui ne sont pas roomscale.


Pour moi c'est l'inverse: j’avais peur que ça passe pas car j'ai facilement le mal des transports, mais en fait c'est nickel. Je suis même plus à l'aise dans dirt Rally avec ça que sur écran, en terme de pilotage. Faut dire que j'ai carrément le volant, les pédales et le wheelstand, ça aide peut-être.

Ce qui déclenche du tournis chez moi par conte, c'est Aircar, quand je commence à faire du tonneau. Mais même là ça reste assez supportable, étonnamment.

----------


## FixB

Non, je parle avec un casque chacun, donc en équipe  ::):  (coop ou les uns contre les autres)....

----------


## Erokh

star trek bridge crew?

----------


## 564.3

> Non, je parle avec un casque chacun, donc en équipe  (coop ou les uns contre les autres)....


Rec Room en faisant éventuellement des salles privées. L'avantage c'est que c'est gratos, il y a pas mal de jeux et d'options de locomotion pour ceux qui auraient des pbs.
Si c'est des amateurs de FPS plus couillus qui supportent bien la locomotion fluide, Onward ou Pavlov.

----------


## FixB

Star Trek, ça semble bien indiqué, mais je n'ai pas essayé. C'est comment par rapport à "From Other Suns" (je trouve que celui-ci aussi pourrait le faire, mais peut-être un peu dur pour des non-joueurs de rentrer dans le jeu?)
Onward ou Pavlov, pour des non joueurs, je pense que ça le ferait pas. Rec Room, ça semble une très bonne idée!!!

Merci pour les suggestions  ::P:

----------


## joshton

Star trek bridge crew c'est en gros From other sun mais sans déplacement dans le vaisseau, sans flingues et avec des missions. Mais la gestion du vaisseau est plus complète, chacun dans son siége et avec sa fonction.

Rec Room et Echo Arena qui sont pas trop dur a prendre en main et qui ont l’énorme avantage d’être gratos.

Parce que un exemplaire du jeux pour chaque joueur ça pique un peu. Star trek bridge crew sera effectivement jouissif dans ton cas, mais pour quatre joueurs ça coûtera le prix un casque wmr.
Si c'est juste pour une découverte ça vaudra pas le coup. Et puis bonjour le jonglage entre les comptes oculus/steam/uplay ( devinez qui a activé 2 fois le même jeu sur son compte uplay et qui remercie les 3 services clients susnommés pour s’être renvoyé la balle pendant 3 mois)

sinon en jeux coop sympa 
Payday 2. 10 euros en version sans dlc 
Onward/pavlov pour les amateurs de militaire mais pas forcement adapté au débutant en VR a cause de la free locomotion obligatoire
Werewolf within. mais bon si vous êtes tous dans la même maison autant faire une vrai partie de Loup garou
Arizona sunshine
Orbus VR


Apres touts dépends des personnes  que tu veux faire jouer et de leur niveau d’expérience dans les jeux vidéo. Si c'est tata raymonde qui a jamais essayé autre chose que les jeux sur mobile, la première partie sur Onward risque d’être un peu violente

en fin de compte, la quantité et la variété d'activités sur Rec Room permettra d'occuper tout le monde pendant de longues heures. La première consistant a rassembler tout le monde au même endroit et la 2e a se faire coucou comme des débiles en rigolant bêtement.
et ça t’évitera de passer ton temps a jouer l'assistant de tout le monde a chaque changement de jeu.
Le lancement d'une appli par Oculus/revive/steam peut être une galère et statistiquement y'aura toujours un problème chez quelqu'un.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Marvel Power United VR, qui au final est un petit pétard mouillé, mais en coop, il doit bien faire le taf, surtout que le gameplay est ultra simple.

From Other Suns, mais c'est trois joueurs maximum, et c'est assez corsé (ca reste un roguelite donc par essence, c'est difficile frustrant, et souvent injuste)

Il y a du coop et du versus dans Dead Buried, qui est offert quand tu achetes l'Oculus Rift. Le coop est un espece de House of The Dead, très immobile, mais bien foutu.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon, j'ai rapidement testé *HellBlade* en VR (sachant que j'avais snobé le jeu de base). Le debut prend directement bien aux tripes, et putain c'est vraiment ZE truc  à mettre en avant pour prouver que la VR peut servir à autre chose qu'a faire le zouave avec des piou piou aux mains.

L'immersion est proprement gigantesque. L'univers du jeu se prête en plus tout à fait à la troisième personne immergée dans le récit, c'est vraiment dingue, on SUIT littéralement l'héroïne en jouant.

Dommage pour les cinématiques à camera fixe qui n'ont pas été refaites, mais j'avoue que l'effet mis en place est très élégant et compense largement. Bref, encore un bel exemple de jeu non-VR porté en VR de manière brillante et gratuite pour une fois.

----------


## FixB

Par contre, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il vallait mieux avoir une excellente config??

----------


## DarkNao

Pas nécessairement. Je tourne avec un i5 2500 et une 970, et ça passe pas mal.

----------


## ExPanda

> Pas nécessairement. Je tourne avec un i5 2500 et une 970, et ça passe pas mal.


Pour Hellblade ?! Alors que sur la page Steam pour la version même pas VR ils demandent du bien couillu :




> MINIMALE :
> Système d'exploitation : Windows 7, 8, 10
> Processeur : Intel i5 3570K / AMD FX-8350
> Mémoire vive : 8 GB de mémoire
> Graphiques : NVIDIA GTX 1080 / AMD Radeon RX 580


 ::huh::  ::blink::

----------


## Erokh

J'ai joué 1h à Hellblade également, et si l'intro rend super bien, je trouve qu'on perd un peu en immersion par la suite, puisqu'on retrouve des mécaniques classiques de JV.

Ceci dit, le jeu se prête très bien à la VR, ne serait-ce que pour le son bineural et les effets qu'il permet. J'avoue m’être retourné une fois en entendant une voix venant de derrière, un peu trop soudaine et crispante à mon goût  ::unsure:: 

Par contre la gestion de la position de la caméra est un peu chelou; faut que je repasse dans les options pour voir ce que je peux changer. Nana parce que bouger la caméra de 90° à chaque fois je trouve pas ça top, en fait.

Et sinon, le jeu ne prend que les rotations en compte, ou c'est encore mon casque qui bug?



D'ailleurs en parlant de ça, j'ai fait quelques spéciales sur Dirt Rally aussi, et quand j'ai vu que le jeu ne voulait encore pas gérer la déplacement de mon casque (que les rotations), j'ai redémarré steamVR. Ça a marché, mais que sur quelques courses. A la dernière, je me suis encore retrouvé avec une tête fixée. C'est un peu relou. D'autres personnes avec un WMR ont aussi ce souci ou pas? Je sai spas si c'est mon casque qui a un peu de mal ou si c'est revive/steamVR qui déconne.

----------


## septicflesh

Salut les canards, petite question avant de commettre un meurtre x)

J'ai fait test l'oculus a membre de ma famille qui porte des lunettes, et depuis j'ai remarqué une PUTAIN DE RAYURE sur la lentille droite, heureusement ça ne ce voit pas une fois le casque sur la tête, mais je me demandais autant sur le VIVE je trouve des tas de réponse mais concernant l'oculus que dalle. Est qu'il y a moyen de changer plus tard les lentilles du casque via le site officiel ?  et si oui, est ce que ça coûte cher ? 

Merci

----------


## FixB

Il y a pas mal de promos sur humble store pour la VR.
Je n'ai rien repéré de fantastique ceci dit.... Quelqu'un a essayé Skyfront??

----------


## pollux 18

Pour rappel au cas ou vous seriez passé à coté de cette série entièrement compatible en VR 




Sous cette bannière, ce cache le studio 1CGS qui en 2013 a repris à son compte la fanchise IL-2 afin de la remettre au goût du jour. Après avoir sortie 3 opus intitulés respectivement, Battle of Stalingrad (BOS); Battle of Moscou (BOM)  puis Battle of Kuban (BOK) . le studio a eu la bonne idée en avril 2017 de rendre  ces 3 opus compatible en VR !!! 
Et le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est qu'avec la magie de la VR,  l'immersion a fait un bon magistral en avant pour le plus grand bonheur des simeurs...

En 2018, le studio a lancé le développement d'un 4 éme opus intitulé Battle of Bodenplatte (Bobp) actuellement dispo en early-access et lui aussi compatible VR. 
Mais ce n'est pas tous, 1CGS a décidé d'élargire son champ d'activitée et propose depuis cette semaine l'early-access de 2 nouveaux opus compatible aussi en VR, a savoir: 

une simulation d'avion de combat de la première guerre mondiale, Flying Circus




ainsi qu'une simulation de Char de la WWII: Tank Crew 



Bref de quoi profiter de nos petits casques virtuel encore de nombreuses heures...

Plus d'info sur le site C6: http://www.checksix-fr.com/
Ou sur le forum officiel: https://il2sturmovik.com/

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Il y a pas mal de promos sur humble store pour la VR.
> Je n'ai rien repéré de fantastique ceci dit.... Quelqu'un a essayé Skyfront??


J'ai pris Doom VFR sur gamesplanet (pou 18€ au lieu de 21 sur HB en ce moment), pour le moment, un peu dubitatif, mais le jeu est clairement pensé pour les Wands, et je n'arrive pas à modifier l'angle de l'arme que je tiens avec les Touch, d'où un angle étrange pour viser. Après, l'ambiance est là, à voir sur la durée.

----------


## R3dF0x

Pour Tank Crew, y a rien sur la page officielle qui indique que la VR est pris en charge !?!!

----------


## pollux 18

C'est vrai, le genre de détail qui manque comme info importante sur le site. 

A savoir, que tous les opus estampillé IL-2 Great Battles utilisent le même moteur graphique DIGITAL WARFARE ENGINE qui est parfaitement compatible avec la VR, Tank Crew compris. :;):

----------


## Jasoncarthes

c'est tous sous le même moteur et même "launcher" donc aucune crainte  :;): 
Et franchement si à sa sortie j'ai été dubatitif (pas de prise en charge du triple écran, perf moyenne, beaucoup de chose côté simu pas au top) 1cgs n'a vraiment pas chômer et n'a pas cesser d'améliorer au fur et à mesures des mises à jours très régulière à transformer le jeux, il est passer à ce jours devant clodo côté warbird (bon par contre le jours ou cliff prend en charge la vr je devrais voler sur les deux) foncé c'est de la tuerie en vr vraiment  ::): 

maintenant j'espère qu'ils feront une interface ou on pourra se passer du clavier/souris pour naviguer dans les menus en vr ça serais le top ça et une amélioration du système de dégats , on est encore loins de cliff of de ce côté là mais c'est mieux qu'au début  ::): 

Bref foncez!

----------


## Bopnc

Attention avec les IL2 !
Les opus sortis (BOS, BOM, BOK) sont effectivement géniaux en VR pour qui aime la simu. 

Mais leurs jeux en early access sont...en early access. Donc je les déconseille pour le moment aux gens qui découvrent :
- Flying circus sera sans doute l'époque la plus adaptée à la VR avec des cadrants énormes et des combats de courte portée. Je l'ai pris et j'ai vraiment adoré mes combats en VR : ça marche très bien, et devoir mettre le nez dans les mitrailleuses pour viser en plein combat est aussi fun que compliqué. *Par contre*, "early acess" signifie que vous aurez pour le moment *deux* appareils pour faire joujou. C'est tout. Pas de carte dédiée, pas de missions, pas de campagnes, pas d'objets au sol, nada. Il n'y a absolument aucun doute que tout ça viendra s'étoffer, mais je conseille d'attendre que ça soit le cas pour s'y plonger.

- Tank Crew est encore pire car les deux véhicules proposés ne sont pas encore terminés et qu'il manque énormément de trucs importants (la carte dédiée, l'infanterie, les dégâts de bâtiments...), et dans son cas je ne suis pas certain du tout que la VR fonctionne correctement (ça réutilise les mécanismes de gunners des bombardiers, et c'est un des rares trucs qui marche mal dans Il2 en VR). Donc la aussi je conseille d'attendre un peu que ça s'enrichisse.

Mais pour tous les épisodes précédents, vous pouvez foncer.  :;):

----------


## Jasoncarthes

oui mieux vaut s'orienter sur stalingrad/moscou ou kuban

----------


## FixB

Est-ce que ce n'est pas la même équipe qui avait fait Rise Of Flight? Pas moyen de jouer à celui là en VR? (Je l'avais acheté à l'époque et j'avais bien aimé..

Sinon, pour DoomVR, je l'avais preco, mais je n'y ai toujours pas joué après des premiers retours mitigés sur l'oculus. Faudra que j'essaye....

Et j'ai essayé Archangel Hellfire: c'est pas mal du tout. Pas le jeu du siècle, mais très fun quand on tombe sur des parties équilibrées. La sensation d'être aux commandes d'un gros Mech est excellente et le gameplay bien meilleur que dans le solo wave shooter...

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai pris Doom VFR sur gamesplanet (pou 18€ au lieu de 21 sur HB en ce moment), pour le moment, un peu dubitatif, mais le jeu est clairement pensé pour les Wands, et je n'arrive pas à modifier l'angle de l'arme que je tiens avec les Touch, d'où un angle étrange pour viser. Après, l'ambiance est là, à voir sur la durée.


L'angle est foireux avec les controleurs du Vive aussi. C'est réglable via les options in-game, mais même au taquet c'est encore un peu décalé…
L'autre chose qui me gène c'est la locomotion relative à l'orientation du casque plutôt que du controleur.
J'attendais un patch pour m'y remettre, mais ça fait longtemps.



En tous cas merci pour l'annonce de Tank Crew et Flying Circus, j'avais raté ça.
J'aime bien IL2:BOM en VR, mais vu le retours de Bopnc je vais effectivement attendre que leurs nouveaux jeux soient plus avancés pour craquer.

----------


## Bopnc

> Est-ce que ce n'est pas la même équipe qui avait fait Rise Of Flight? Pas moyen de jouer à celui là en VR? (Je l'avais acheté à l'époque et j'avais bien aimé..


Oui, c'est la même équipe. Flying circus est plus ou moins une adaptation (enrichie au niveau des modèles et des fonctionnalités, quand même) de Rise of Flight sur le moteur d'Il2. D'ailleurs si tu as dépensé de l'argent sur RoF, ils offrent une (petite) réduc sur FC.  :;):

----------


## Minouche

> oui mieux vaut s'orienter sur stalingrad/moscou ou kuban



Ça se joue a la manette ?

----------


## pollux 18

Pas sûr !

Mais il y a une option pour choisir entre clavier/souris ou Joystick.

Sinon pour FC et TC, les 2 opus débutent seulement leur early-access et ne devrait sortir officiellement quand 2019.
L’early-access donnent accès au contenu au fur et a mesure, d’abord les avions ou dls tanks puis en fin de développement les maps adéquates qui sont le plus long à créer.

----------


## FixB

Il n'y aurait pas une démo de ces simus pour essayer ??

----------


## pollux 18

Pas pour le moment même si cela a été annoncé...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> c'est tous sous le même moteur et même "launcher" donc aucune crainte 
> Et franchement si à sa sortie j'ai été dubatitif (pas de prise en charge du triple écran, perf moyenne, beaucoup de chose côté simu pas au top) 1cgs n'a vraiment pas chômer et n'a pas cesser d'améliorer au fur et à mesures des mises à jours très régulière à transformer le jeux, il est passer à ce jours devant clodo côté warbird (bon par contre le jours ou cliff prend en charge la vr je devrais voler sur les deux) foncé c'est de la tuerie en vr vraiment 
> 
> maintenant j'espère qu'ils feront une interface ou on pourra se passer du clavier/souris pour naviguer dans les menus en vr ça serais le top ça et une amélioration du système de dégats , on est encore loins de cliff of de ce côté là mais c'est mieux qu'au début 
> 
> Bref foncez!


Dommage que le prochain jeu d'Eagles Dynamic "Modern Air Combat" n'exploite pas les controlleurs VR pour l'aspect pilotage comme le fait super bien VTOL VR.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

c'est de la simu, autant pour vtol c'est rigolo même si j'ai vite switché dès que possible sur le hotas mais à part pour quand mon joy est rangé (ce qui n'arrive jamais :D ) piloté avec les manettes vr je suis pas du tout du tout fan, après que l'option existe pour les gens j'ai rien contre  ::):   non je voulais parler de pouvoir utilisé les menus du jeux en vr via les chapeau chinois et les boutons du joy

----------


## Sellig

A priori "Modern Air Combat" sera moins "simu" que DCS pour s'adresser à un plus large public. Wait & see...

----------


## 564.3

Bon, je me suis remis à Beat Saber (avec le ventilo) après plus d'un mois d'arrêt pour cause "trop chaud", et je suis étonné d'avoir autant perdu la forme...

Faut dire que je me suis mis dans le rouge direct avec le dernier morceau en expert. Il démarre assez tranquille donc j'y allais à fond assez confiant, mais j'ai explosé aux 3/4 et j'ai du faire une bonne pause avec les bras en feu.
Plus tard je me suis refait une session avec les morceaux de base plus courts. Pas mal d'erreurs, mais à finir rang S quand même, au bout de 4-5 j'étais en train de perdre des litres de flotte et j'étais cuit....

Va falloir remonter la pente maintenant, ça rigole pas.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Ça se joue a la manette ?


Techniquement oui par contre en warbirds c'est la finesse de pilotage qui fais le tout et pas l'électronique du coup je le vois mal réellement jouable

----------


## pollux 18

Ressenti de la VR sur Tank Crew ?

Et bien, je suis agréablement surpris car même dans une boite de conserve aussi exiguë, la VR apporte un véritable plus. 

- Plus d’immersion bien sur en extérieur mais aussi en intérieur, on a vraiment la sensation d'être sur ou dans un char. 
- Un meilleur ressenti de la vitesse et c'est pas du luxe vue la vitesse de déplacement de ces engins.
- Une meilleur vue surtout au post de chef de char, le regard se pose naturellement en face des mini- fenêtres de même qu'on s'en rapproche tout aussi naturellement. 
- Une meilleur ambiance surtout avec le son des impact et explosion en plus.

Pour les - 

- Toujours une résolution trop faible en général surtout pénalisante pour le viseur du KV 1 la ou en zoomant sur le char allemand ça passe. 


PS: Petite astuce que je viens de trouver par hasard. -

En VR sur les opus IL-2, il est toujours difficile, voir fatiguant avec la résolution de nos casque de naviguer dans le menu des options comme le paramétrage des touches par exemple. 

Pour palier à ce défaut, il suffit de zoomer en jeu puis de basculer dans le menu souhaité. Ainsi, le casque -garde l'effet de zoom et t'affiche un menu aussi lisible que sur un écran classique de PC.
Seul petit inconvénient, devoir jouer avec la position du casque pour apercevoir la totalité de l'écran. Mais ce n'est rien comparé au gain de visibilité affiché... :;):

----------


## Bopnc

> Ressenti de la VR sur Tank Crew ?
> ...
> - Une meilleur vue surtout au post de chef de char, le regard se pose naturellement en face des mini- fenêtres de même qu'on s'en rapproche tout aussi naturellement. 
> ...


C'est vraiment le gros point fort de la VR pour du simu de char à mon avis. Aucun jeu n'arrive à gérer correctement la visibilité offerte par les épiscopes vu qu'on est habituellement restreint à un point de vue fixe (alors qu'en vrai l'équipage peut se contorsionner pour regarder).

Je suis heureux de voir que ça fonctionne bien sous Tank-crew, et qu'il n'y a pas de soucis particulier en VR !  :;):

----------


## FixB

Pas mal de titres en promo ici:
https://www.greenmangaming.com/vr-titles/

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour ceux qui ont aimé le shmup dans The Lab, alors, il y a Nightstar: Alliance. Sur ce dernier, vous controllez un croiseur que vous ferez évoluer en récupérant divers power ups (principalement des nouvelles tourelles, et des upgrade d'agrandissement du vaisseau).
Les niveaux sont générés procéduralement donc peut de chance d'avancer en mode Die & Retry. Par ailleurs, il a un côté Mothergunship pour l'évolution du vaisseau. Vous pouvez à tout moment remplacer vos tourelles par d'autres.

Niveau difficulté, on n'est pas dans un Bullet Hell Shooter comme Crimzon Clover, Danmaku Unlimited, mais le jeu reste suffisamment difficile. On est submergé de vaisseaux enemis et surtout à devoir faire gaffe à ne pas rater les power up qui nous prends quelques secondes pour les récupérer et le monter sur le bon firing point.
On y trouve même des boss de fin de niveau bien coriace.

----------


## Minouche

Tiens : https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/h...050808419.html

On dirait une bonne nouvelle pour les possesseurs d'oculus mais aussi pour la VR non ?

Des canards qui utilisent le HTC avec cet abonnement ?

----------


## Sellig

Personnellement non.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Jamais utilisé vu que j'ai un Oculus, mais sérieux, je trouve que ca peut être une bonne idée pour le marché de la VR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tiens : https://www.gamekult.com/actualite/h...050808419.html
> 
> On dirait une bonne nouvelle pour les possesseurs d'oculus mais aussi pour la VR non ?
> 
> Des canards qui utilisent le HTC avec cet abonnement ?


Depuis que j'ai mon HTC Vive (2016), je n'ai plus touché à l'appli HTC. L'interface est mal foutu. Et je ne suis pas spécialement fan du service par abonnement.

----------


## 564.3

Pas testé non plus. Ça devrait fonctionner avec le Rift et les WMR depuis le début vu que ça utilise OpenVR, mais au moins il y a du support officiel maintenant.

Ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est que Valve n'ait pas lancé de service d'abonnement alors qu'ils ont tout ce qu'il faut et que de plus en plus de boutiques s'y mettent…

----------


## 564.3

Tant qu'on y est dans la simu, les devs de Derail Valley viennent de sortir un nouveau teaser. Pour rappel, il y a leur premier prototype en démo qui était déjà cool, mais ça a bien évolué. Et il y a une bonne vieille locomotive à charbon en plus.

----------


## FixB

> Pour ceux qui ont aimé le shmup dans The Lab, alors, il y a Nightstar: Alliance. Sur ce dernier, vous controllez un croiseur que vous ferez évoluer en récupérant divers power ups (principalement des nouvelles tourelles, et des upgrade d'agrandissement du vaisseau).
> Les niveaux sont générés procéduralement donc peut de chance d'avancer en mode Die & Retry. Par ailleurs, il a un côté Mothergunship pour l'évolution du vaisseau. Vous pouvez à tout moment remplacer vos tourelles par d'autres.
> 
> Niveau difficulté, on n'est pas dans un Bullet Hell Shooter comme Crimzon Clover, Danmaku Unlimited, mais le jeu reste suffisamment difficile. On est submergé de vaisseaux enemis et surtout à devoir faire gaffe à ne pas rater les power up qui nous prends quelques secondes pour les récupérer et le monter sur le bon firing point.
> On y trouve même des boss de fin de niveau bien coriace.


Il est en bundle sur indiegala.... Les autres jeux semblent bien pourris ceci dit  ::):

----------


## FixB

Je me tâte à prendre certains jeux en promo en ce moment.
Est-ce que certains ont essayé : Unknightly, Dead Effect 2 ou Redout? Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez (je sais que ce sont des genres complètement différents: ce n'est pas vraiment pour choisir entre eux, mais me faire une idée de ceux qui peuvent valoir le coup).
Merci!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

- Dead Effect 2, est vraiment pas mal. C'est fortement inspiré de Doom 3 (bon, le jeu vient d'Android, mais la version PC est bien portée). Et il est jouable en coop.
- Redout, si tu aimes les jeux de courses futuristes comme F-Zero ou Wipeout, tu peux foncer dessus. La VR est bien implémentée. Bon, je préviens, c'est ULTRA SPEED, faut s'accrocher et l'IA est bien trop coriace. Mais ça ne t'empêche pas de gagner de l'argent pour upgrader ta machine ou acheter un nouveau vaisseau.

----------


## FixB

Merci!
Étant donné que j'ai déjà dans ma backlog les Serious Sam et DoomVR, je vais passé Dead Effect.
Par contre Redout me tente bien du coup! La VR apporte un vrai plus pour ce genre de jeu d'après toi?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

C'est différent de Serious Sam et Doom VFR. Tu as un aspect RPG où tu dois choisir et monter tes compétences et pouvoirs. Il y a un système de classes (4 classes de mémoire) et de loot d'équipement aléatoire. Et tu peux combattre au corps à corps / arme de mélée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci!
> Par contre Redout me tente bien du coup! La VR apporte un vrai plus pour ce genre de jeu d'après toi?


En dehors de l'immersion, non. La vision périphérique n'a pas d'utilité en course vu la vitesse tu te déplaces contrairement aux jeux courses classiques comme Dirt Rally / Assetto Corsa / Project Cars 2.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

In Death exploitera la nouvelle techno RTX de nVidia (techno de RayTracing sur les nouvelles GeForce). Plutôt curieux de voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

à quasi un smic mensuel la carte y'a intérêt que ça soit tellement classe que s'en est nourrissant :D

----------


## R3dF0x

> Tant qu'on y est dans la simu, les devs de Derail Valley viennent de sortir un nouveau teaser. Pour rappel, il y a leur premier prototype en démo qui était déjà cool, mais ça a bien évolué. Et il y a une bonne vieille locomotive à charbon en plus.


Hey merci pour cette découverte, j'ai été *agréablement* surpris !

----------


## 564.3

> In Death exploitera la nouvelle techno RTX de nVidia (techno de RayTracing sur les nouvelles GeForce). Plutôt curieux de voir ce que ça donne.


Ouais ça m'a surpris de le voir dans la liste. Leur environnement est cool mais c'est loin d'être le jeu le plus tape à l'œil. Ça peut être sympa pour la gestion de l'ombre, quand même.
Enfin, c'est pas ce qui me ferait craquer. Faudrait déjà que je change de carte-mère et CPU avant…  :tired: 

Edit, le blog de Nvidia a un post qui liste les intérêts de la nouvelle génération de cartes pour la VR:
- ray-tracing optique et audio (à ne pas oublier)
- optimisation des traitements d'IA
- 2 nouvelle méthodes d'optimisation du rendu (une pour le rendu fovéal, l'autre pour les casques à grand FOV)
Par contre faut utiliser leur SDK VRWorks, qui n'est pas super populaire.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ouais ça m'a surpris de le voir dans la liste. Leur environnement est cool mais c'est loin d'être le jeu le plus tape à l'œil. Ça peut être sympa pour la gestion de l'ombre, quand même.
> Enfin, c'est pas ce qui me ferait craquer. Faudrait déjà que je change de carte-mère et CPU avant… 
> 
> Edit, le blog de Nvidia a un post qui liste les intérêts de la nouvelle génération de cartes pour la VR:
> - ray-tracing optique et audio (à ne pas oublier)
> - optimisation des traitements d'IA
> - 2 nouvelle méthodes d'optimisation du rendu (une pour le rendu fovéal, l'autre pour les casques à grand FOV)
> Par contre faut utiliser leur SDK VRWorks, qui n'est pas super populaire.


Ahaha, idem, ça fait 8 ans que je me traîne le CPU et la CM. Mais bon, je vais sans doute craquer d'abord sur le GPU  ::ninja::  J'attends de voir les benchmarks sur les jeux classiques et VR.

----------


## 564.3

> Ahaha, idem, ça fait 8 ans que je me traîne le CPU et la CM. Mais bon, je vais sans doute craquer d'abord sur le GPU  J'attends de voir les benchmarks sur les jeux classiques et VR.


Actuellement j'atteins plus fréquemment les limites du CPU que du GPU, donc les priorités sont vite vues. Même si ça reste rare.

Sinon ouais, leurs comparaisons à base d'équivalent RTX c'était du bon bidonnage des familles qui fait flipper pas mal de monde, vaut mieux voir des benchs normaux…
D'un autre coté ça prépare à un futur hypothétique où ces technos sont utilisées de base dans des moteurs / SDK plus généraux que VRWorks. Mais je ne sais pas combien de temps ça pourrait prendre, ça dépend aussi de ce que propose la concurrence.

----------


## 564.3

Ah cool, les devs de In Death ont aussi fait un post pour l'occasion. Ils ont presque fini un nouveau chapitre avec
- de nouveaux décors (enfin nouvelle texture et ambiance plus lumineuse, mais à première vue trop similaire dans le style, même si des variations de structure peuvent suffire à rafraîchir le design)
- deux nouveaux type de monstres (si j'ai bien compris)
- un nouveau boss
- une nouvelle arme: l'arbalète (plus courte portée, plus de dégats; logique bizarre mais ça peut être intéressant)

----------


## reneyvane

> Ouais ça m'a surpris de le voir dans la liste. Leur environnement est cool mais c'est loin d'être le jeu le plus tape à l'œil. Ça peut être sympa pour la gestion de l'ombre, quand même.
> Enfin, c'est pas ce qui me ferait craquer. Faudrait déjà que je change de carte-mère et CPU avant… 
> 
> Edit, le blog de Nvidia a un post qui liste les intérêts de la nouvelle génération de cartes pour la VR:
> - ray-tracing optique et audio (à ne pas oublier)
> *- optimisation des traitements d'IA*
> - 2 nouvelle méthodes d'optimisation du rendu (une pour le rendu fovéal, l'autre pour les casques à grand FOV)
> Par contre faut utiliser leur SDK VRWorks, qui n'est pas super populaire.


Avec des consoles lead platform pour la quasi totalités des jeux, j'ai des doutes sur la possibilités que les Geforce 2xxx optimisent l'IA, les ennemies seront toujours aussi con même si tu as une carte à 1200 euros dans ta tour.

----------


## 564.3

> Avec des consoles lead platform pour la quasi totalités des jeux, j'ai des doutes sur la possibilités que les Geforce 2xxx optimisent l'IA, les ennemies seront toujours aussi con même si tu as une carte à 1200 euros dans ta tour.


Ouaip, pareil pour le reste des features du genre le ray-tracing. Ça dépendra du reste du marché. En gros si AMD suit ou pas, et ce qu'il y aura dans la prochaine génération de consoles.
Pour le dev dédié VR c'est moins clair, mais il y a moins de budget pour jouer avec de nouvelles features qui risquent de segmenter un marché microscopique…
Après ce n'est que des optimisations. Si les devs de jeux se mettent à utiliser du ray-tracing, MLP et autre, les cartes de NVidia en auront plus sous la pédale pour mettre des taquets à fonds ou activer d'autres options.
Disons que j'ai du mal à voir une raison de se précipiter dessus, en tous cas. Sauf si on doit changer de carte de toute façon et que le ratio perf/prix de base n'est pas déconnant.

----------


## Sellig

Mouais, ma 1080 Ti Strix a encore de beaux jours devant elle  ::):

----------


## Xapha

Hello,

Je me suis pris Pavlov y'a quelques jours et je suis surpris du faible nombre de joueurs... je lisais partout qu'il y avait une grosse communauté mais hier soir sur le serveur Europe vers 23h y'avait que 15 joueurs... Je voulais prendre Onward mais du coup j'hésite... c'est plus peuplé ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Hello,
> 
> Je me suis pris Pavlov y'a quelques jours et je suis surpris du faible nombre de joueurs... je lisais partout qu'il y avait une grosse communauté mais hier soir sur le serveur Europe vers 23h y'avait que 15 joueurs... Je voulais prendre Onward mais du coup j'hésite... c'est plus peuplé ?


Il faut jouer sur des serveurs US, pas plus de lag et communauté importante et cool

----------


## Xapha

> Il faut jouer sur des serveurs US, pas plus de lag et communauté importante et cool


Ah okay merci j'essayerai ce soir !

----------


## 564.3

> Ah okay merci j'essayerai ce soir !


Par contre c'est l'après-midi aux USA.

Pavlov a l'air plus populaire qu'Onward depuis avril, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le même genre non plus. Comparaison sur SteamDB (passer en mode par semaine pour voir plus précisément les tranches horaire, et c'est GTM donc faut faire +2).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai trouvé ce blog de nVidia sur les RTX et leurs apports pour la VR.




> *Turing’s RT Cores can also simulate sound, using the NVIDIA VRWorks Audio SDK*. Today’s VR experiences provide audio quality that’s accurate in terms of location. But they’re unable to meet the computational demands to adequately reflect an environment’s size, shape and material properties, especially dynamic ones.
> 
> VRWorks Audio is accelerated by 6x with our RTX platform compared with prior generations. Its ray-traced audio technology creates a physically realistic acoustic image of the virtual environment in real time.
> At SIGGRAPH, we demonstrated the integration of VRWorks Audio into NVIDIA Holodeck showing how the technology can create more realistic audio and speed up audio workflows when developing complex virtual environments.
> 
> *Deep learning, a method of GPU-accelerated AI, has the potential to address some of VR’s biggest visual and perceptual challenges. Graphics can be further enhanced, positional and eye tracking can be improved and character animations can be more true to life*.
> 
> *Variable Rate Shading (VRS) optimizes rendering by applying more shading horsepower in detailed areas of the scene and throttling back in scenes with less perceptible detail. This can be used for foveated rendering by reducing the shading rate on the periphery of scenes, where users are less likely to focus, particularly when combined with the emergence of eye-tracking*.
> 
> Multi-View Rendering enables next-gen headsets that offer ultra-wide fields of view and canted displays, so users see only the virtual world without a bezel. A next-generation version of Single Pass Stereo, Multi-View Rendering doubles to four the number of projection views for a single rendering pass. And all four are now position-independent and able to shift along any axis. By rendering four projection views, it can accelerate canted (non-coplanar) head-mounted displays with extremely wide fields of view.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai trouvé ce blog de nVidia sur les RTX et leurs apports pour la VR.


Ouais, c'est ce dont on parlait suite à #2105

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Oups, désolé, j'avais pas vu ^^

----------


## 564.3

Cool, il fait meilleur et une mise à jour de Gorn vient de sortir. Ce WE je risque de casser des trucs…

En tous cas les devs s'amusent toujours bien à faire les trailers. J'aimais bien la musique et le rythme du Badgermancer update, mais là ils ont fait plus fort.

----------


## septicflesh

Salut, je me permets de reposter car mon s'est noyer x)

J'ai fait test l'oculus a membre de ma famille qui porte des lunettes, et depuis j'ai remarqué une PUTAIN DE RAYURE sur la lentille droite, heureusement ça ne ce voit pas une fois le casque sur la tête, mais je me demandais autant sur le VIVE je trouve des tas de réponse mais concernant l'oculus que dalle. Est qu'il y a moyen de changer plus tard les lentilles du casque via le site officiel ? et si oui, est ce que ça coûte cher ? 

Merci

----------


## nodulle

Sur leur store ils n'en vendent pas. La solution serait de contacter le support. Peut être qu'ils en vendent au cas par cas.

----------


## septicflesh

> Sur leur store ils n'en vendent pas. La solution serait de contacter le support. Peut être qu'ils en vendent au cas par cas.


ça marche, merci

J'ai relancé Minecraft, je me demandais comment je pouvais jouer avec loculus et les controlers ? 
Sans a avoir racheté le jeu sur le store oculus qui n'est pas le meme je crois bien ?

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai relancé Minecraft, je me demandais comment je pouvais jouer avec loculus et les controlers ? 
> Sans a avoir racheté le jeu sur le store oculus qui n'est pas le meme je crois bien ?


Il y a un mod sinon: http://www.vivecraft.org/
J'avais testé il y a longtemps et ça marchait bien, avec plein d'options de locomotion.
Quand la version VR officielle est sortie ensuite, il y en a qui préféraient quand même le mod après avoir testé les deux.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai finalement testé Dirt Rally avec Revive (HTC Vive). Alors ça tourne super bien en Ultra avec une GTX 1080 et un très vieux CPU d'il y a 8 ans.
Visuellement, c'est correct. Par contre, l'implémentation de la VR en course est étrange. Du coup, ça part dans tous les sens. Je n'ai pas eu de nausée mais pour certains, ce jeu est vraiment à éviter. 

Je l'ai désinstallé quand j'ai vu qu'après 8 tracés, je suis incapable de rester longtemps sur la route, en plus de me trainer le cul.

----------


## Erokh

Bizarre, ça m'a fait l'effet inverse : je trouve que je me vautre moins avec la VR que sans, dans dirt: meilleure appréciation des distances et tout ça.

Pour le "ça part dans tous les sens", j'ai jamais eu ce problème. J'ai eu différents bugs (perte des 6dof pour n'avoir que les 3 axes de rotation, notamment), mais j'ai toujours trouvé la vue cohérente en dehors de ça. Il me semble avoir lu qu'il y a une option à changer pour que d'un coup tout passe de "gerbotron" à "waouh c'est trop bien!"

Perso c'est hellblade qui me fait du mal: le jeu Ramouille parfois, et à force ça me donne mal au crâne.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je précise que je joue au pad  ::ninja::  Peut etre qu'au volant, se serait nettement plus simple.

----------


## Nibher

Il me semble qu'il y a une option qui permet de "fixer" le point du vue l'horizon. Normalement sur un jeu qui secoue beaucoup (en tout cas plus qu'un jeu de pilotage sur circuit), mieux vaut fixer le point de vue sur l'horizon. A essayer  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Il me semble qu'il y a une option qui permet de "fixer" le point du vue l'horizon. Normalement sur un jeu qui secoue beaucoup (en tout cas plus qu'un jeu de pilotage sur circuit), mieux vaut fixer le point de vue sur l'horizon. A essayer


Je croyais que c'était par défaut, mais c'est aussi le comportement du jeu chez moi. Et c'est ce qui me semble le plus naturel.

Sinon je joue au pad, et je suis aussi meilleur en VR que sur écran. En tous cas ma première approche d'un tracé est plus naturellement conservatrice et efficace, alors que sur écran j'ai tendance à bourrer sans être impressionné.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Zone of the Enders The 2nd Runner : MARS vient de sortir sur Steam et est jouable en VR. Vous trouverez également une démo du jeu.
Je ne sais pas si j'avais déjà donné des retours de la démo du jeu en VR (sur PSVR).

En tout cas, cette version PC est quasi identique à ce que j'avais pu goûter sur la démo PSVR. Les cinématiques sont projetés sur un écran 2D, les phases de gameplay se passent en vue cockpit.
Sur PC, l'image est nettement plus net et avec pas mal de détails sur les modèles 3D et les textures. J'ai eu quelques mini ralentissement sur les cutscenes mais rien de méchant.

Par contre, le fait de jouer en vue cockpit, c'est plutôt cool mais déstabilisant. On n'a pas de feedback. Par exemple, je choppe un objet, bah, je ne vois pas les bras du mecha bouger. Et pourtant, les bras bougent bien mais ils sont en dehors de mon champ de vision. Pour corriger ce problème, Konami a modélisé un hologramme de notre mecha à l'intérieur du cockpit pour savoir comment bouge notre mecha et s'il tient un objet ou prépare une grosse boule d'énergie.

D'ailleurs, le jeu exploite mal Steam VR. Pour y jouer en VR, on lance le jeu. Ce dernier se lance sur un écran classique et si le casque VR est branché, le jeu nous demandera si on souhaite basculer en VR ou pas.

----------


## Dicsaw

Dites, vous n'auriez pas des recommandations pour des vidéos tests "en profondeur" de jeux vr ? Je cherche depuis deux jours et j'ai seulement trouvé UpIsNotJump, le reste c'est des vidéos débiles sur ChatVRmachin.

----------


## jujupatate

J'ai ETR qui me vient en tête. Le site . Le Ioutoub.

----------


## nodulle

Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice en promo à 14.99 € (-50%) sur Steam ce weekend.  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Dites, vous n'auriez pas des recommandations pour des vidéos tests "en profondeur" de jeux vr ? Je cherche depuis deux jours et j'ai seulement trouvé UpIsNotJump, le reste c'est des vidéos débiles sur ChatVRmachin.


Tu as aussi uploadvr. Sinon, tu peux avoir des retours de jeux + démo sur les chaînes youtubes ci-dessous :
- Node
- Tested (ils n'en font pas souvent. Ils abordent plutôt le hardware)
- Cas & Chary VR
- SweViver
- Nathie
- RoadToVR
- MerpTV (un de mes préférés. Le mec joue role play sur tous les jeux VR)
- RowdyGuy

----------


## R3dF0x

Et des chaînes VR en français, il y en a ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Et des chaînes VR en français, il y en a ?


Gameblog  ::ninja::  jeuxvideo.com  ::ninja::  sinon, malheureusement, je n'ai pas trouvé de chaîne Fr sur la VR qui soit supportable / intéressant.

----------


## 564.3

J'aime bien UpIsNotJump aussi (encore du Grand Breton), même si j'ai tendance à ne pas trop apprécier le style excité en général. Ça reste plutôt bien dosé et c'est du bon boulot.
J'ai commencé à le suivre quand la VR est apparue dans sa série _X Is An Absolute Nightmare - This Is Why_. Ça m'a l'air d'être de bonnes critiques, malgré le titre _putaclic_ où on a l'impression qu'il va forcément défoncer le jeu.

Il vient de faire une vidéo sur Fallout New Vegas avec VorpX.
Spoiler/résumé: 

Spoiler Alert! 


La méthode de vente de VorpX est décevante (chère, pas de démo, pas de remboursement). C'est la galère à utiliser et n'en vaut pas vraiment la peine, même s'il arrive à quelque chose d'opérationnel après des heures de bricolages et de recherches sur le net. Il aurait quand même du tomber sur le mode de calibrage "automatique" plus tôt. Et il met ça en perspective avec le boulot réalisé par Bethesda sur Fallout 4 VR.


Pas grand chose d'étonnant quand on suit la VR, mais je n'avais jamais testé VorpX et ça me donne une idée de ce que ça donne.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'aime bien UpIsNotJump aussi (encore du Grand Breton), même si j'ai tendance à ne pas trop apprécier le style excité en général. Ça reste plutôt bien dosé et c'est du bon boulot.
> J'ai commencé à le suivre quand la VR est apparue dans sa série _X Is An Absolute Nightmare - This Is Why_. Ça m'a l'air d'être de bonnes critiques, malgré le titre _putaclic_ où on a l'impression qu'il va forcément défoncer le jeu.
> 
> Il vient de faire une vidéo sur Fallout New Vegas avec VorpX.
> Spoiler/résumé: 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'ai acheté en alpha à l'époque du DK1. C'était sympa même si un peu cher. Depuis, le prix a baissé  ::sad::  et le truc ne sert franchement à rien. Même après gros bidouillage, ca ne donne vraiment rien de bon. Graphiquement,  ca fait illusion mais en terme de tracking, on a vraiment trop l'impression de bouger une camera avec sa tête. Bref, plus aucun intérêt et si les mecs ne proposent pas de démo, c'est parce qu'ils savent pertinnement que leur logiciel ne sert plus à rien.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Sinon, tu peux avoir des retours de jeux + démo sur les chaînes youtubes ci-dessous :


Ouais j'aime pas trop la plupart, ils me donnent l'impression d’être des marketeux, genre Nathie avec son "this vr game is MIND BLOWING" à chaque vidéo  :tired:  ou alors un trop énervés (MerpTV justement, même si c'est un personnage ça me fatigue). 

Enter The Rift je préfère le site avec de l'écrit, ils sont pas bons pour les vidéos. Mais merci pour les suggestions, Node c'est pas mal, ils ont un développeur doué dans l'équipe, du coup je surveille surtout ses interventions.

La j'ai pas trouvé mieux qu'Upisnotjump, il dit ce qui marche et ce qui marche pas et cherche autre chose que le ressenti brute de la découverte (voir sa vidéo sur Budget Cuts ou il parle de la construction des niveaux), il monte bien et tout, du beau taf.





> Je l'ai acheté en alpha à l'époque du DK1. C'était sympa même si un peu cher. Depuis, le prix a baissé  et le truc ne sert franchement à rien. Même après gros bidouillage, ca ne donne vraiment rien de bon. Graphiquement,  ca fait illusion mais en terme de tracking, on a vraiment trop l'impression de bouger une camera avec sa tête. Bref, plus aucun intérêt et si les mecs ne proposent pas de démo, c'est parce qu'ils savent pertinnement que leur logiciel ne sert plus à rien.


Et dire qu'à l'époque j'étais tout content de mes bidouilles... encore quelques jours et je reçois le cv1, hâte de voir l'évolution depuis le dk1 et ses démos.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ouais j'aime pas trop la plupart, ils me donnent l'impression d’être des marketeux, genre Nathie avec son "this vr game is MIND BLOWING" à chaque vidéo  ou alors un trop énervés (MerpTV justement, même si c'est un personnage ça me fatigue).


Ouais, c'est le problème avec Nathie et SweViver. Concernant Node, idem, j'attends son jeu de gun avec impatience. Le feeling est juste extra !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Et dire qu'à l'époque j'étais tout content de mes bidouilles... encore quelques jours et je reçois le cv1, hâte de voir l'évolution depuis le dk1 et ses démos.


Je pense que c'est le meilleur moyen de découvrir la VR, passer du DK1 au CV1, c'est juste divin, prépare toi (enfin non meme pas, rien ne peut te préparer au choc du premier week-end)

----------


## Elglon

> Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice en promo à 14.99 € (-50%) sur Steam ce weekend.


C’était mon GOTY 2017, je viens de découvrir qu'il existe en VR !
La VR est très bien implémenté, ils ont complètement compris comment gérer la cinetose. Il reste quelques soucis (les sous titres notamment), mais globalement c'est propre et fluide.

Si vous ne l'avez pas fait, ça vaut vraiment le coup, ne serait-ce que pour le faire en non-VR si vous ne supportez pas la cinetose.

Vraiment une expérience unique ce jeu.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Je pense que c'est le meilleur moyen de découvrir la VR, passer du DK1 au CV1, c'est juste divin, prépare toi (enfin non meme pas, rien ne peut te préparer au choc du premier week-end)


C'est clair.  ::o: 

Reçu depuis deux jours du coup, j'ai tenté quelques trucs et globalement ça laisse rêveur. Pas de câble d'alim, installation plutôt simple et rapide, plus besoin d'enlever le casque pour changer de jeu ou pour des trucs basiques comme régler le volume, sans parler de toute l'avancée niveau matériel (les manettes  :Bave: ). Ouais, passer du DK1 à cette version, ça fait du bien. Même l'écran ne me choque pas plus que ça, juste le fov que je trouve limite. Concernant le screendoor bidule, au bout de 5min j'oublie les pixels visibles (ce qui me faisait le plus peur en fait, jouer dans de la bouillie flou, c'est pas le cas).

Comme ça ce que j’espère pour la suite: le fov plus haut mais aussi des casques plus pensés pour les pauvres porteurs de lunettes, la je vais raquer pour une paire de lentille à ma vue, j'ai pas le choix. 
La résolution me parait _presque_ secondaire maintenant, tant les jeux bien foutus peuvent faire oublier cette partie la (Robo Recall, le gameplay et les mouvements sont tellement fous qu'on à pas le temps de s'attarder la dessus).

Bref très content, et ça m'a remotivé à jouer sur du jeu solo, un genre qui me faisait piquer du nez depuis quelques temps en 2D (mais d'abord Onward  :Vibre: ).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Content que tu nous rejoignes  ::):  Ca me fait penser que ca fait un moment qu'on ne s'est pas organisés une petite partie entre canards. Je pense d'ailleurs qu'on est suffisamment pour aller tester entre nous le mode battle royale de Rec Room (jeu gratuit)

SInon, j'ai découvert que *Windlands 2* était sorti hier. Gros fan du premier, je l'ai pris direct et j'ai motivé un pote.



En gros, c'est WindLands 1 mais :
-avec du coop à 4
-un véritable mode histoire
-Des objectifs variés
-Une map plus linéaire mais où on peut toujours explorer (mais on se perd pas :D)
-UN ARC BORDEL DE MERDE C GENIAL QUAND ENTRE DEUX COUPS DE GRAPPINS TU DECOCHES UNE FLECHE SUR UN BOSS ET HOP TU TENFUIES
-des grappins personnalisables. dans le premier, le grappin se raccourcissait automatiquement comme une laisse de chien. Dans le 2, on peut virer ca, le jeu devient plus dur mais plus agréable également.


Bref, encore un jeu qui sort, et qui ne pourrait pas exister sans VR. Et quand je vois les gens se pignoler sur Spiderman et ses grappins scriptés...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

C'est une exclu Occulus ? la flemme de chercher  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

Encore un jeu qui me rendrait malade je pense.  :Emo: 




> Ca me fait penser que ca fait un moment qu'on ne s'est pas organisés une petite partie entre canards. Je pense d'ailleurs qu'on est suffisamment pour aller tester entre nous le mode battle royale de Rec Room (jeu gratuit)


Maintenant que j'ai un micro sur le casque je suis chaud pour ressayer Rec Room si vous en faites un de ces soirs.  ::):

----------


## Erokh

> C'est clair. 
> 
> Comme ça ce que j’espère pour la suite: le fov plus haut mais aussi des casques plus pensés pour les pauvres porteurs de lunettes, la je vais raquer pour une paire de lentille à ma vue, j'ai pas le choix.


Sur ce coup-là j'ai de la chance: mes lunettes passent pile-poil dans mon HP. J'hésite à tester avec des lentilles, perso: j'ai peur de plus voir le flou de bordure et la limitation du FOV (dont je ne m'aperçois absolument pas actuellement). Par contre le jour où je change de lunettes, je garde les anciennes, pour assurer la compatibilité VR  :^_^: 

En ce qui concerne Windlands, ça donne bien envie de pouvoir faire son spiderman en VR!! et clairement sans les controllers ça doit rendre bien meh.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Sur ce coup-là j'ai de la chance: mes lunettes passent pile-poil dans mon HP. J'hésite à tester avec des lentilles, perso: j'ai peur de plus voir le flou de bordure et la limitation du FOV (dont je ne m'aperçois absolument pas actuellement). Par contre le jour où je change de lunettes, je garde les anciennes, pour assurer la compatibilité VR 
> 
> En ce qui concerne Windlands, ça donne bien envie de pouvoir faire son spiderman en VR!! et clairement sans les controllers ça doit rendre bien meh.


Perso j'ai du changer de lunette récemment et j'avais pris le casque chez l'opticien pour choisir la monture en fonction...

----------


## Erokh

J'ose pas aller jusque là (mais l'idée m'a traversé l'esprit)  ::unsure::

----------


## Dicsaw

C'est pas con de voir directement sur place, idéalement quand mon porte monnaie sera plus en pls je tenterai les lentilles de ce genre. Avec mes lunettes la pression sur le nez est trop forte mais j'ai trouvé une vieille paire toujours à ma vue, j'ai coupé le milieu, recollé avec du coton à la place et ça fonctionne bien en dépannage. Ouf.

Petite question, les serveurs sur RecRoom version Steam et Oculus Home, c'est les mêmes ?

----------


## 564.3

> C'est une exclu Occulus ? la flemme de chercher


Ouais une exclus temporaire, pour Steam et PSVR ça sera en 2019 sans date précise. Je vais attendre, mon backlog est déjà bien assez gros comme ça…

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petite question, les serveurs sur RecRoom version Steam et Oculus Home, c'est les mêmes ?


Ouaip, et c'est les mêmes pour PSVR aussi. Ils poussent à créer un compte spécifique à leur plateforme.

----------


## Rodwin

Tiens, vous jouez à quoi en ce moment ?
Les températures sont retombées, et ma motivation avec (sauf pour Beat Saber et Big Screen...).

----------


## Xapha

> Tiens, vous jouez à quoi en ce moment ?
> Les températures sont retombées, et ma motivation avec (sauf pour Beat Saber et Big Screen...).


J'ai découvert H3VR  ::wub:: 

Sinon Skyrim VR et Elite... mais bon Elite passé la claque visuelle je me rend compte que c'est aussi chiant que sur écran  ::P: . Skyrim est vraiment sympa mais je suis pas sur de trouver la motivation pour passer 60h dessus en VR...

----------


## nodulle

> Tiens, vous jouez à quoi en ce moment ?
> Les températures sont retombées, et ma motivation avec (sauf pour Beat Saber et Big Screen...).


En ce moment je refais souvent des partie de Pavlov VR. Mais sinon je suis surtout sur Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice acquis suite à la promo du weekend dernier.

----------


## 564.3

> Tiens, vous jouez à quoi en ce moment ?
> Les températures sont retombées, et ma motivation avec (sauf pour Beat Saber et Big Screen...).


À part Beat Saber auquel je joue à chaque fois que je mets le casque, j'ai commencé Torn.
C'est du puzzle/aventure correct, dont le concept est plutôt cool. Il y a des défauts d'ergonomie et d'interaction un peu dommages, mais ce n'est pas bien grave. Ça fait surtout bizarre au début, quand on commence à résoudre les puzzles c'est mieux foutu. Par contre c'est du genre facile et il parait que ça ne tiens pas la longueur. En tous cas, pour l'instant j'apprécie la ballade.

Sinon vu que les batteries de mes manettes étaient vides la dernière fois, ça m'a motivé à lancer Hellblade "pour voir" et finalement j'y ai joué 1h30. Heureusement que le jeu de base est bien, je reste assez peu convaincu par l'interaction au gamepad. En tous cas ça tourne bien avec une GTX 1070 malgré les specs demandées.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tiens, vous jouez à quoi en ce moment ?
> Les températures sont retombées, et ma motivation avec (sauf pour Beat Saber et Big Screen...).


Dernièrement je joue principalement à des jeux en vue cockpit (Zone of the Enders 2 : The Second Runners, Project CARS 2, Assetto Corsa).
Je reprendrai les jeux roomscales dans pas longtemps s'il ne fait pas trop chaud.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Tiens, vous jouez à quoi en ce moment ?
> Les températures sont retombées, et ma motivation avec (sauf pour Beat Saber et Big Screen...).


J'ai perdu ma sauvegarde Roborecall, donc je le refais avec plaisir, en essayant d'un peu plus scorer.

Sinon, j'ai une backlog absolument dégueulasse : 

Doom VFR
Budget Cuts (meme pas lancé)
House of the Dying Sun
Pixel Ripped 1989
Les Serious Sam


Sinon, je relance souvent avec plaisir Pavlov VR, bien moins exigeant que Onward (qui me stresse énormément), j'aimerais trouver des partenaires pour Zomday, et la, comme indiqué, j'ai relancé Windlands2, très très bonne suite.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Sairento VR se fait une beauté dans la branch Test de Steam.
Voici un aperçu, et en plus, les perf seront meilleurs.

----------


## Couillu

Je viens de commencer Hellblade. Wow. L'ambiance est vraiment là en VR. J'ai pas joué à la version classique mais là niveau immersion c'est top. A part quand ça bugouille et que mon pc décide d'afficher ma zone de jeu ou bien les capteurs aux murs. Je cherchais un vrai jeu VR pour jouer seul qui ne soit pas non plus un skyrim qui serait bien trop long à refaire, pour le moment je suis pas déçu. Par contre au bout d'une heure trente, j'ai commencé à avoir un peu la gerbe. Mais il me semble que ça m'avait fait un peu ça après des sessions un peu longues d'Elite. Au final quand je fais de la VR c'est souvent en petites sessions avec des potes donc je garde le casque 5/10 minutes et je le fais tourner.

----------


## mrFish

> Sairento VR se fait une beauté dans la branch Test de Steam.
> Voici un aperçu, et en plus, les perf seront meilleurs.


Ah super !
Toujours le meilleur jeu  ::):

----------


## R3dF0x

> Ah super !
> Toujours le meilleur jeu


Perso, après 1h30 de jeu je n'ai pas accroché ! Mais peut-être qu'avec tous les updates, le jeu est (+)mieux !?!!

Comme quoi les goûts et les couleurs ...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Sairento, il faut perserverer car de base, il est plutôt basique, mais quand on commence à débloquer des perks, augmenter le bullet time, maitriser tous les mouvements aériens, le jeu devient un vrai ballet mortel absolument grisant (et coop)

----------


## Dicsaw

Minecraft vr.  ::mellow::  J'ai pas tenté la version officielle encore, seulement le mod Vivecraft. Commencer à poil en pleine nature, se faire courser par trois zombies et bricoler un abri qui tuerai un claustro.  ::lol::  Faut bidouiller un peu pour avoir des bonnes perf (la version java est pas géniale question optimisation) mais ensuite  :Bave:  Le gameplay est super bien adapté.

Sinon claque sur claque sur tous les jeux simus: Assetto, IL2, Elite, Richard Burns (avec ce mod), IL2 je vois même pas comment retourner à la 2D maintenant (plus besoin de trackir, faut faire des concessions sur les paramètres de réalisme pour pallier à la résolution qui empêche l'identification des cibles lointaines mais bon, c'est le prix à payer pour avoir des mires qui servent, des instruments utiles et surtout pour OUVRIR LA VERRIÈRE POUR PASSER LA TÊTE EN DEHORS EN FAISANT DES LOOPINGS). Les jeux de bagnoles c'est encore mieux, la vr influe directement sur le pilotage, c'est beaucoup plus simple d'anticiper les virages et les distances sont claires puisqu'à échelle réelle.

Y'a encore un paquet de trucs à essayer. Et j'ai pas encore acheté Onward. Au secours.  :Emo:

----------


## R3dF0x

> Sairento, il faut perserverer car de base, il est plutôt basique, mais quand on commence à débloquer des perks, augmenter le bullet time, maitriser tous les mouvements aériens, le jeu devient un vrai ballet mortel absolument grisant (et coop)


Ah ben dans ce cas là, je vais peut-être réessayer éventuellement... 





> ...claque sur claque sur tous les jeux simus ... je vois même pas comment retourner à la 2D maintenant ... Les jeux de bagnoles c'est encore mieux, la vr influe directement sur le pilotage, c'est beaucoup plus simple d'anticiper les virages et les distances sont claires puisqu'à échelle réelle...


+1000 toutàfait ! 

Hâte de tester Assetto Corsa Competizione en VR (pour octobre), parce que j'avoue que j'ai eu de la difficulté à revenir sur ma TV 55 pouces.

----------


## ExPanda

> Les jeux de bagnoles c'est encore mieux, la vr influe directement sur le pilotage, c'est beaucoup plus simple d'anticiper les virages et les distances sont claires puisqu'à échelle réelle.


La bouillie de pixels quand on regarde un peu loin m'avait tout gâché quand j'avais testé Projects Cars Pagani.  ::sad:: 

(Bon, et le mal des transports au bout de deux virages encore plus)

----------


## Erokh

Project cars est pas top pour ça, ouais: ils ont plus de détails que pas mal d'autres simu dans les décors, mais en VR ces détails fourmillent et ça peut déranger.
Asseto Corsa et Iracing sont plus propres de ce point de vue.

----------


## ExPanda

Du coup, à part PC Pagani, il y a d'autres simus testables gratuitement en VR ?
Comme c'est pas un genre de jeux que j'affectionne je n'en achète pas pour jouer en 2D, et j'ai pas envie de passer par la phase achat/remboursement (et je préfère un truc qui se garde pour faire tester aux potes même si moi j'en profite pas).

----------


## Sellig

Le premier PCars est juste horrible en VR, le 2 est 100 fois mieux.

----------


## R3dF0x

> Du coup, à part PC Pagani, il y a d'autres simus testables gratuitement en VR ?
> Comme c'est pas un genre de jeux que j'affectionne je n'en achète pas pour jouer en 2D, et j'ai pas envie de passer par la phase achat/remboursement (et je préfère un truc qui se garde pour faire tester aux potes même si moi j'en profite pas).


Gratuit et compatible VR = l'incontournable *RaceRoom Racing Experience*, communément appelé *R3E*

----------


## ExPanda

> Le premier PCars est juste horrible en VR, le 2 est 100 fois mieux.


Ok donc je vais peut-être pas en rester à cette impression alors.  ::): 




> Gratuit et compatible VR = l'incontournable *RaceRoom Racing Experience*, communément appelé *R3E*


Ah cool, merci, je teste ça dès que possible !  :;):

----------


## Nibher

Je suis curieux de la conf Oculus de la semaine prochaine. J'espère que la CV2 aura de sérieux atouts face au Pimax 5+ qui a l'air d'être une grosse amélioration par rapport à la première gen de casque VR, mais je crains qu'au contraire la CV2 sera un casque tendant vers plus de portabilité (wireless) au détriment d'améliorations sur la résolution ou le FOV. Wait and see  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Je suis curieux de la conf Oculus de la semaine prochaine. J'espère que la CV2 aura de sérieux atouts face au Pimax 5+ qui a l'air d'être une grosse amélioration par rapport à la première gen de casque VR, mais je crains qu'au contraire la CV2 sera un casque tendant vers plus de portabilité (wireless) au détriment d'améliorations sur la résolution ou le FOV. Wait and see


C'est plutôt un sujet pour la section matos, mais ouais je suis aussi curieux de ce qu'ils vont montrer en R&D. Ça m'étonnerait qu'ils sortent du matos PCavant 2020, et le Pimax 5k+ sera déjà de l'histoire ancienne d'ici là.

Pour le gros de la conf, on sait déjà que ça sera leur casque mobile haut de gamme qui devrait bientôt sortir. Avec des sessions pour aider les devs à porter leurs jeux PC dessus. Ils ont du faciliter les choses au maximum coté SDK, mais il faut de toute façon fortement revoir l'usage RAM/CPU/GPU.
En tous cas s'il n'y a pas déjà une version alpha de BeatSaber qui tourne dessus, ils ont raté quelque chose…

----------


## Erokh

J'ai refais une grosse session de Hellblade hier soir (environ 2h), et ça me donne envie de confirmer ce que dit J.Carmack: on est déjà au point côté FOV et écrans, demander plus c'est juste pour le confort, c'est pas critique pour l'immersion. Par contre, peaufiner les interactions/body awareness/retours haptiques, c'est vraiment ce qui pourra faire décoller la VR.

Concernant Hellblade en lui-même:
- je ne suis jamais gêné par la résolution du casque, et je ne vois quasi jamais de screendoor effect
- mon PC est un peu juste côté perf (malgré une 1070; mais je pense qu'avoir un CPU SandyBridge de 2012 et 8Go de ram doit être le facteur limitant), du coup j'ai toujours un très léger tournis quand je joue, dès les premières minutes; c'est assez ennuyeux et si ça n'augmente pas avec le temps, ça ne diminue pas non plus; Et ça me freine un peu à chaque fois que je pense retourner sur le jeu
- la gestion de la caméra par quarts de tours est un peu chelou. j'aurais préféré un truc un peu plus analogique
- l'ambiance est top
- j'ai toujours du mal à me situer sur le scénar. le fait de savoir que l'héroïne est schizophrène me fait douter de tout ce qu'il se passe. Je pense que je ne pourrai juger qu'à la fin de l'histoire.
- les énigmes des runes, c'est quand même un peu relou. Surtout quand on trouve pas...
- faudrait que je tente autrement, mais je me suis dit que l'échelle était pas forcément tip top: Senua me parait un chouille trop petite. Comme je jouais assis, j'ai essayé de me lever pour voir, mais là je pense que ça a faussé encore plus les proportions. A retester en lançant le jeu en étant déjà debout. J'ai pas encore réglé mon IPD vu que je la connais pas (et j'ai toujours eu la flemme de fouiller dans mes papiers pour retrouver une ordonnance ophtalmo), mais évidemment ça peut aussi être dû à ça
- j'ose même pas tester le jeu en mode écran 2D. Je pense qu'il perdrait gros, vis à vis de l'ambiance.

----------


## lordpatou

Concernant, helleblade, j'y ai joué a peine 2heures, et je pense m'arrêter là en ce qui concerne la version VR. Je suis un peu nul en général dans ce genre de jeu dans les phases d'énigmes. Du coup je cherche fais de nombreux aller retours etc...ce qui est juste agaçant habituellement, me rend malade au sens propre. 
Je ne me suis vraiment pas senti bien hier au soir après moins d'une heure de jeu. Dommage car le feeling des combats est vraiment cool en VR.

Du coup je vais passer à la version écran, vu que la thématique du jeu m'intéresse.

@Erokh : Dans les options dédié à la VR tu peu changer le fonctionnement de la caméra, soit par incrément de 90 degrés soit analogique il me semble.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai refais une grosse session de Hellblade hier soir (environ 2h), et ça me donne envie de confirmer ce que dit J.Carmack: on est déjà au point côté FOV et écrans, demander plus c'est juste pour le confort, c'est pas critique pour l'immersion. Par contre, peaufiner les interactions/body awareness/retours haptiques, c'est vraiment ce qui pourra faire décoller la VR.



Ah mais clairement, le véritable effet de la VR, c 'est quand tu vois tes mains/bras, que tu interagis, que turenvoies tes premiers tirs au sabre dans Raw Data, ou que tu découpes tes premiers mecs dans Sairento VR, ou quand tu te déplaces dans Lone Echo en t'appuyant sur les parois alors que tu es en 0g. Les casques qui rushent sur la résolution font de toutes facons fausse route, et ils vont le sentir passer.

Après, j'ai vraiment l'impression que Oculus se focalise sur les expériences mobile malheureusement, j'aimerais bien qu'ils annoncent de nouveaux Touch (quoi que les actuels font largement le taf encore)

----------


## 564.3

Je dirais pas qu'améliorer la techno de façon "extrême" c'est faire fausse route, mais vaut mieux trouver un bon compromis/équilibre. C'est surtout intéressant pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore de matos. Disons qu'à part le sans-fil, il n'y a pas grand chose qui me motive à upgrader pour l'instant. Parce que même en "bourrinant" sur la résolution, ça reste loin du besoin et pas super significatif.

L'expérience mobile avec le matos haut de gamme d'Oculus qui va bientôt sortir (on verra à la conf) devrait être bien pour les jeux pas trop gourmands. C'est du 6DOF partout, et potentiellement avec un meilleur tracking que WMR.

Concernant Hellblade je confirme, il est possible de changer le mode de rotation. De mémoire: 90°, 45° et fluide. Avec des options pour la transition aussi, je crois (animée ou "sèche").
Je trouve ça plutôt marrant le coup des runes, mais ça doit dépendre des gouts. En tous cas c'est globalement répétitif, mais il y a la trame scénaristique qui maintiens l'intérêt.
Je n'ai pas essayé de jouer debout, et j'ai vu 2 options de scaling dans le menu. Ça avait l'air pour la déconne par contre, du genre géant ou miniature.

Edit: en fait il est possible d'activer le mode "experimental" et bidouiller le fichier .ini pour un réglage plus fin selon une ref Reddit. Ça me semblait plutôt correct par défaut donc je ne compte pas y toucher, mais à tester.

----------


## Endymion

Perso, les améliorations à faire, personnellement je pense d'abord au confort:
- Casque sans fil.
- Casque plus léger, certes compliqué à faire en même temps que le sans-fil (batterie, émetteur et récepteur).
- Casque qui tient moins chaud, mieux aéré, je n'ai pas utilisé mon Oculus de tout l'été à cause de ça. J'ai déjà assez sué dans le RER avant de rentrer chez moi, c'est pas pour en remettre une dose.
- Encore moins de câbles avec, pourquoi pas, des capteurs totalement sans fil (on a fini la session on range . Ou alors avoir un système intégré au casque et contrôleurs, mais meilleur que pour les WMR.

Ensuite seulement;, meilleure densité de pixels à condition seulement de combiner à du rendu fovéal.

----------


## Couillu

Pour les améliorations moi ce serait du full body tracking ou du moins les bras et les jambes qu'on ait des avatars plus réalistes. Les mains qui flottent ça va bien 5 minutes.

----------


## mrFish

> Pour les améliorations moi ce serait du full body tracking ou du moins les bras et les jambes qu'on ait des avatars plus réalistes. Les mains qui flottent ça va bien 5 minutes.


Y a des gens qui arrivent à faire des trucs sympa. Comme SAIRENTOOOOOOOOOOOO qui propose du fullbody avec de la inverse kinematic.

----------


## 564.3

> Y a des gens qui arrivent à faire des trucs sympa. Comme SAIRENTOOOOOOOOOOOO qui propose du fullbody avec de la inverse kinematic.


Arf, c'est bien la foire ouais. Faut au moins un tracker à la ceinture pour faire quelque chose de correct, et idéalement aux pieds.
Après ça dépend des gens, il y en a qui trouvent ça super important d'avoir le rendu du corps même si c'est bancal. D'autres c'est l'inverse.

Au niveau des priorités pour moi ça reste quand même la résolution, mais pour que j'upgrade faut au moins 2k/100° avec un rendu fovéal efficace. Ensuite le wireless et le confort.
Le FOV actuel me semble suffisant, si j'ai plus c'est du bonus, mais faut pas que ça soit trop au détriment des perfs.

----------


## Erokh

> Je n'ai pas essayé de jouer debout, et j'ai vu 2 options de scaling dans le menu. Ça avait l'air pour la déconne par contre, du genre géant ou miniature.


Du coup pour ces histoires d'échelle, j'ai testé debout, et si c'est un peu mieux niveau des sensations, c'est pas la panacée niveau confort: au bout de 5 minutes à rester statique débout, on se fait chier, quand même.

Au passage ,j'ai réussi à me souvenir qu'on a un bouton pour réinitialiser la position de la caméra; on peut donc passer de jeu assis à debout sans avoir à relancer tout le jeu  :;): 

Sinon pour la techno qui pour moi est à avancer en priorité, c'est plutôt les retours haptiques: pour le full body, on peut faire sans dans la plupart des jeux (Sairento est effectivement un bon exemple). Par contre, rien de plus frustrant sur Gorn que de ne pas sentir l'os de son adversaire craquer sous mon coup, de ne pas ressentir cette inertie due à l'arme que je tiens, etc. Alors clairement, à moins d'avoir un exosquelette je vois pas trop comment on pourrait reproduire ça, mais c'est pour moi le meilleur progrès potentiel qu'on peut avoir pour gagner en immersion (en plus d'empêcher les "touillages d'épée à travers l'ennemi" ) qu'on peut voir dans Sairento (moins dans Gorn, avec leur système d'armes molles).

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon pour la techno qui pour moi est à avancer en priorité, c'est plutôt les retours haptiques: pour le full body, on peut faire sans dans la plupart des jeux (Sairento est effectivement un bon exemple). Par contre, rien de plus frustrant sur Gorn que de ne pas sentir l'os de son adversaire craquer sous mon coup, de ne pas ressentir cette inertie due à l'arme que je tiens, etc. Alors clairement, à moins d'avoir un exosquelette je vois pas trop comment on pourrait reproduire ça, mais c'est pour moi le meilleur progrès potentiel qu'on peut avoir pour gagner en immersion (en plus d'empêcher les "touillages d'épée à travers l'ennemi" ) qu'on peut voir dans Sairento (moins dans Gorn, avec leur système d'armes molles).


Y a des supers trucs dans des labos ou en proto, mais ça a tendance à être énorme. Genre le gant avec des centaines de mini cellules à air comprimé et modulation de la chaleur. Ou des controleurs avec des contre-poids dynamiques, ou une structure programmable.
Ce qui est sorti dans le commerce pour l'instant n'est pas super enthousiasmant.

Il y a aussi des vestes à retours de force qui ont l'air dispo, en tous cas c'est supporté par quelques jeux. J'en ai vu qui prévoient d'inclure du tracking, mais celles là ne sont pas encore sorties.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour le tracking du corps, pourquoi pas une solution à base de Kinect. La camera de Microsoft était assez précise pour contrôler les mouvements des membres.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour le tracking du corps, pourquoi pas une solution à base de Kinect. La camera de Microsoft était assez précise pour contrôler les mouvements des membres.


Ouais y en a qui utilisent Kinect + Driver4VR dans VR Chat notamment.
Sinon c'est surtout utilisé comme depth-camera pour les vidéos MR sans fond vert, mais ça reste un peu plus crados pour ce que j'en ai vu.

Edit: y a KinectToVR aussi, mais en fait ils simulent 3 Trackers parce que c'est la config supportée par les applis. En espérant qu'un jour il y ait une couche d'abstraction pour le corps comme Valve l'a fait pour les mains, et que n'importe quoi puisse être supporté au mieux.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour le tracking du corps, il y a les Trackers d'HTC Vive. Certains jeux les supportent, notamment Island 359 (tracking de la ceinture et des pieds).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Fiou; j'ai testé la grosse Maj Sairento VR, et je connais des éditeurs qui t'auraient facturé 30balles pour un tel taf. Le jeu perd vraiment son côté "indie bricolé dans un coin". Les niveaux sont colorés, remplis de détails, c'est UUULTRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA fluide.


Vraiment impressionnant le taf fourni, il me tarde de voir la suite qui devrait arriver en 2019

----------


## Xapha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgeOP9XT9j8

Un MSG like !

 ::wub::

----------


## 564.3

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgeOP9XT9j8


Ouais, ça a l'air bien sympa Espire 1.

Pendant ce temps, dans un labo de Californie y a le 45e mondial selon ScoreSaber qui mouille son t-shirt en expert+




Explications sur Reddit avec lien vers la playlist. On verra le résultat et l'analyse dans plusieurs jours. Ils vont aussi faire un documentaire sur l'opération (plusieurs mecs sont testés).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Acheté https://store.steampowered.com/app/233610/Distance/ hier, après avoir lu le test chez GK. Je suivais le jeu car j'avais adoré le prototype, et quand j'ai vu qu'il était dispo en VR, je me suis jeté dessus.

Et en jeu de bagnole "Trackmaniesque", il fait vraiment le taf. Ya un côté *Thumper qui rencontrerait Tron* dans l'ambiance, le gameplay est très propre, il faut juste s'habituer au début, car la bagnole vire assez brusquement. La musique est géniale, bref pour le prix, rien à dire, c'est un très bon jeu, qui devient génial en VR.

----------


## septicflesh

> Acheté https://store.steampowered.com/app/233610/Distance/ hier, après avoir lu le test chez GK. Je suivais le jeu car j'avais adoré le prototype, et quand j'ai vu qu'il était dispo en VR, je me suis jeté dessus.
> 
> Et en jeu de bagnole "Trackmaniesque", il fait vraiment le taf. Ya un côté *Thumper qui rencontrerait Tron* dans l'ambiance, le gameplay est très propre, il faut juste s'habituer au début, car la bagnole vire assez brusquement. La musique est géniale, bref pour le prix, rien à dire, c'est un très bon jeu, qui devient génial en VR.


Il y a t'il une vue 1ere personne, a l’intérieur de la voiture ?

Sinon j'ai vu des jeux sympa comme windlands 2 qui a l'air d'etre attirant, des gens l'ont ? 
Mais je trouve que ça devient de plus en plus relou les jeux vr qui sortent en ce moment qui sont full en anglais, meme pas un sous titre FR 

Budget cut, pareil c'est un jeu qui m'attire beaucoup mais je me demandais s'il y allait avoir des sous titre fr et s'il avait corriger les bugs ?




> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgeOP9XT9j8
> 
> Un MSG like !


Effectivement ça a l'air fous  ::o:  
 Merci

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Yep Distance propose une vue cockpit (par défaut) et une vue externe (mais là, il faut être bien habitué à la VR)

On a fait une soirée sur Windlands2 en coop avec un pote, et c'est le 1 mais en mieux, et avec un Arc en plus.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgeOP9XT9j8
> 
> Un MSG like !


Yep, et dire qu'on n'avait plus aucune nouvelle depuis son annonce l'an dernier. Au départ, il devait être proposé gratuitement. Finalement, il devient un jeu payant mais avec plus de contenu et surtout une vraie campagne solo.
Je le remets en mode vignette.



La dernière vidéo sur le jeu, on avait ça

----------


## Dicsaw

TAIN mais ça tue Echo Arena !  ::o:  Des gens qui y jouent ici ?

Et Onward à 15e sur le store Oculus, si les serveurs sont les mêmes que sur Steam je prends.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> TAIN mais ça tue Echo Arena !  Des gens qui y jouent ici ?
> 
> Et Onward à 15e sur le store Oculus, si les serveurs sont les mêmes que sur Steam je prends.


Echo Arena, je lance de temps en temps, mais bon, le niveau est tellement élevé, que j'ai l'impression d'être sur un terrain durant un match de Ligue1...

Pour Onward, oui le jeu est cross platform Oculus/Steam, on pourrait s'organiser un truc cette semaine dessus, on est pas mal à l'avoir (après, en format canard, je trouve que Pavlov VR est plus approprié  ::): )

----------


## Minouche

Un Pavlov ou Onward avec des canards ce serait super.

Dites, je viens de m 'offrir Sairento VR sur le store oculus et j'ai un problème d'alignement des flingues ou sabres dans mes mains. En les tenant comme dans robot recall ou beat saber, ils pointent vers le bas.
Les options de commandes ou d'ergonomie n'y changent rien
Une idée ?

----------


## jujupatate

J'ai testé Pavlov aujourd'hui, ça a l'air top!  ::wub::

----------


## nodulle

Partant aussi pour un Pavlov ou Onward entre canard. Je suis d'ailleurs assez régulièrement sur Palov en ce moment.  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Grave avec le dernier mode de jeu, qui se prête vachement au jeu entre potes, on se programme ca lundi soir?

----------


## nodulle

Lundi c'est ok pour moi.  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai fait mon faible, je me suis pris Battlefront 1 sur PS4 pour faire la seule mission en VR. Alors, la mission en soit reste classique pour les habitués de shoot spatial. Mais, l'immersion en prend un énorme coup. Le corps de notre avatar bouge en fonction de nos gesticulations.  ::ninja::  Un certain nombre de boutons du cockpit du X Wing sont interactifs et fonctionnels dont l'ordinateur de visée. Dommage que ça ne sert à rien pour la mission.
Et puis, tuer du Tie Fighter et  survoler un Star Destroyer en VR ça n'a pas de prix.

Visuellement, ils oscillent entre du très bon (de près) à du bof. Il y a de l'aliasing mais on est pris dans le jeu du coup, on l'oublie un peu. 


Raaaah, mais pourquoi n'avons nous pas droit à un X Wing Alliance / Rogue Leader like en VR !!

----------


## Hideo

Potentiellement dispo pour du Pavlov ce soir, si c'est le cas je repasse par ici pour voir quand et ou vous vous retrouvez  ::): 

Perso ces derniers jours j'ai pas mal tourné sur Payday 2 en VR, c'est trop cool ils ont fait du bon boulot et on peut jouer avec les copains en desktop  ::o:

----------


## Rodwin

On se fait un petit truc ce soir ?
RecRoom ?
Pavlov ?
Onward ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je serais peut être dispo également. Faut que je résoud mon soucis de détection de mon HTC Vive depuis que j'ai reçu mon casque Audeze ce week end, j'ai un conflit avec mes ports USB  ::sad::

----------


## nodulle

On se prévoit quoi du coup ? Si c'est Pavlov, pensez à télécharger quelques cartes du workshop parmi les mieux notés comme Dust 2 et Office HQ pour être paré le moment venus !  ::):

----------


## Elidji

Bonjour tout le monde !
L'adaptateur sans-fil pour le vive doit sortir aujourd'hui, des gens ici l'ont préco et déja reçu ?

J'aimerai bien avoir l'avis d'un canard dessus.

----------


## cybercouf

partant pour du Onward de mon coté (faut que je regarde si je suis bien à jour en rentrant)

----------


## Couillu

"Vous avez été invité à rejoindre la Bêta fermée de Space Junkies, le prochain FPS VR compétitif d'Ubisoft Montpellier ! 

La Bêta fermée de Space Junkies sur PC (disponible sur Oculus Rift et HTC Vive) débutera le 26 septembre et se terminera le 1er octobre. 


Space Junkies et ses matchs en 2v2 s’apprécient mieux avec des amis ! 

C'est pourquoi, nous vous donnons 3 codes Ubisoft que vos amis pourront échanger contre des clés Oculus ou Steam. 
6KMKWWWUDLKP
MB48Y48RCVCM
CUFGLDQJE28K
"


Voilà comme j'ai pas d'amis assez riches pour avoir un casque (ah on me dit dans l'oreillette que ce sont juste des humains normaux qui dépensent mieux leur argent ^^) si quelqu'un veut tester  ::):

----------


## Hideo

Sur steam de jouable à plusieurs (sans forcement savoir jusqu'a combien) j'ai Pavlov / Sairento / RecRoom / Surv1v3 / Payday 2.

J'ai testé onwards y'a p'tet un peu plus d'un an mais il passait mal sur ma 1060 (laptop) et avec Pavlov j'ai pas ressenti le besoin d'un autre shooter.
Y'a eut de l'opti ? Si oui re-craquer est une possibilité.

Sinon le vocal, z'etes mumble ? Si oui faut que je vois si je retrouve le certif sinon faut que j'aille voir un modo.

----------


## 564.3

> Bonjour tout le monde !
> L'adaptateur sans-fil pour le vive doit sortir aujourd'hui, des gens ici l'ont préco et déja reçu ?


Bah moi ça me tente bien, mais j'attends au moins de voir les retours sur Reddit & co, en essayant de faire la part des choses.
En tous cas les livraisons ont l'air d'avoir été retardées, donc va encore falloir attendre un peu.

Edit: ah y en a qui l'ont reçu quand même https://old.reddit.com/r/Vive/commen...apter_arrived/
Pas grand chose d'intéressant pour l'instant, à part que l'adapteur du Pro à $60 ne vaut clairement pas son prix (je leur laissait le bénéfice du doute).

----------


## cybercouf

j'ai RecRoom aussi, (mais pas Palov ni Sairento)

----------


## 564.3

D'autres clés Space Junkies pour ceux qui veulent. J'ajoute quand même "CPC" au milieu pour les bots, faites chercher/remplacer par rien.
Pas sur qu'il y en ait ici, surtout qu'il faut passer par chez Ubi pour les utiliser, mais bon...




> 8LZ6CPCBYQURVMG
> FCCCLCPC7CJ43TC
> KHWZCACPCVV4CPD


Et l'URL d'inscription https://betasignup.ubisoft.com/sjcb2/LogIn?lang=fr-FR

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour le chat vocal, on peut aussi passer par la création de groupe dans Steam ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah moi ça me tente bien, mais j'attends au moins de voir les retours sur Reddit & co, en essayant de faire la part des choses.
> En tous cas les livraisons ont l'air d'avoir été retardées, donc va encore falloir attendre un peu.
> 
> Edit: ah y en a qui l'ont reçu quand même https://old.reddit.com/r/Vive/commen...apter_arrived/
> Pas grand chose d'intéressant pour l'instant, à part que l'adapteur du Pro à $60 ne vaut clairement pas son prix (je leur laissait le bénéfice du doute).


C'est abusé le prix pour l'adaptateur. Pour l'instant, j'attends également des retours. Et si je prends, c'est pour le prendre en magasin dans une des boutiques Boulanger.

----------


## Rodwin

Pas sûr de pouvoir être dispo. Je vous ferai signe si ça se produit !

----------


## Hideo

Je vais enfiler le casque mais j'me sens un peu nauséeux, petite murge hier soir j'ai un peu d’appréhension  :tired: 
Je pose le profile steam ici si ca sert pas ce soir ca servira un autre soir.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Space Junkies est sympa, mais j'ai du mal avec le jeu car les devs préconisent eux même d'y jouer assis, sans se tourner. Je trouve ca contre intuitif mais j'essaierai surement sur la beta qui arrive.

Pour ce soir, je pense etre disponible, j'ai fait créé un chan VR sur le mumble CPC

mumble://mumble.canardpc.com/5%20-%2...&version=1.2.0

Je rappelle à tout hasard que Rec Room possède un mode Battle Royale, qui marche super bien (et que c'est toujours gratuit)

----------


## nodulle

On joue à quoi du coup ? Par contre pour mumble je l'ai pas encore réinstallé...

----------


## nodulle

Je viens de créer une partie sur Pavlov, si vous voulez me rejoindre !  :;):

----------


## cybercouf

sinon on se retrouve sur le groupe steam CanardVR?

----------


## Rodwin

J'ai pas pu être avec vous hier soir. Ça a donné quoi ?

----------


## wiotts

J'ai également 3 clefs à donner pour la beta fermée de *Space junkie*
Et enfin, la levée de la NDA. J'espère qu'on pourra trouver de zolies vidéos sur YT pour donner envie, car la réussite d'une jeu uniquement multijoueur, repose quand même en grande partie sur sa fréquentation.

Sinon, n'hésitez pas à m'ajouter (Wiotts) sur Uplay.

Hâte de voir les améliorations qu'ils ont pu faire !




> Space Junkies est sympa, mais j'ai du mal avec le jeu car les devs préconisent eux même d'y jouer assis, sans se tourner. Je trouve ca contre intuitif mais j'essaierai surement sur la beta qui arrive.


Moi au contraire je trouve que jouer assis est très bien intégré au jeu. Le personnage dans le jeu est également assis, ce qui ne pose pas de problème de confusion. Après rien de t'empêche également de tourner sur ton siège, sauf la longueur de câble à enrouler disponible  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

> J'ai pas pu être avec vous hier soir. Ça a donné quoi ?


On étaient au moins 3-4 canards à se rejoindre sur Pavlov du moins ceux que j'ai reconnu. Il y avait d'autre français mais je ne sais pas si ils venaient aussi du forum.  ::unsure:: 
On a commencé doucement en Gun party puis on a enchaîné sur du Search & Destroy. Je pense qu'on s'est bien amusé. En tout cas pour ma part c'était le cas !  ::P: 


Sinon je pensai qu'on pourrait se donner un rendez-vous récurrent, genre une fois par semaine (le lundi ?) de session entre canard. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ? Ça permettrait d'avoir un truc un peu plus régulier pour se retrouver.

----------


## jujupatate

Je suis arrivé vers 22h, y'avait plus personne.  :Emo:

----------


## Dicsaw

Encore trois clés pour Space Junkies: 

CEBRPNTCTL2W
2PCJVGLJCA4N
QPZLUA3P2NWY

----------


## 564.3

> Je suis arrivé vers 22h, y'avait plus personne.


Bizarre, je ne sais plus vers quelle heure on a arrêté mais il était plus de 22h je crois, et Hideo a continué. Par contre la partie est en général remplie, faut attendre.
C'est pas mal d'avoir quelqu'un in-game qui prévient sur le chat de Steam quand ça se vide.

Sinon, les parties en mode S&D, c'était un peu balaise pour moi qui ne maitrise pas trop les ficelles du métier. J'avais un peu joué à CS y a longtemps, mais en mode touriste.
Et j'ai l'impression que le comportement des armes a changé depuis la dernière fois que j'avais joué à Pavlov. Ou alors c'est parce que j'ai plus joué à H3VR.

En tous cas c'était bien cool.

----------


## cybercouf

Space Junkies j'ai trouvé trop "arcade", mais aussi ayant joué à Echo Arena, jouer à un FPS zero gravité sans pouvoir utiliser ses mains pour se mouvoir/attraper les parois c'est dur. J'ai pas l'impression d'être dans mon corps virtuel mais plus d'etre une brique que je déplace avec un joystick.

----------


## Rodwin

> Sinon je pensai qu'on pourrait se donner un rendez-vous récurrent, genre une fois par semaine (le lundi ?) de session entre canard. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ? Ça permettrait d'avoir un truc un peu plus régulier pour se retrouver.


Je suis plutôt pour, mais pour éviter les malentendus organisons ça clairement sur le forum.
Se pose aussi la question des échanges entre nous. Si Steam ne convient pas, est-ce qu'un Discord dédié ne pourrait pas nous aider ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Steam fonctionne comme discord dorénavant (enfin il est censé). Par contre, il faut mettre à jour son Steam pour en profiter. Apparemment certain d'entre vous n'ont pas leur steam à jour.
J'ai créé le chat de groupê et invité les canards que j'avais dans ma liste d'amis.

Voilà le lien du chat Steam (rattaché à notre groupe Steam CanardVR) :
https://s.team/chat/CuUIechl

----------


## nodulle

On avaient utilisé le chat du groupe Canard Vr l'autre jour. Celui là s'en ai un autre.  ::huh:: 

Du coup j'en ai deux dans la liste "CanardVR" et "Canard VR". Il sont tout les deux liés au groupes Steam Canard VR ?

----------


## Endymion

> s'en ai un


Mes yeux!  :Cryb: 
Maintenant je ne peux plus utiliser mon Oculus sans en foutre partout dedans.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> On avaient utilisé le chat du groupe Canard Vr l'autre jour. Celui là s'en ai un autre. 
> 
> Du coup j'en ai deux dans la liste "CanardVR" et "Canard VR". Il sont tout les deux liés au groupes Steam Canard VR ?


Celui qui n'a pas d'avatar, tu peux le retirer (il est nommé Canard VR). je vais le supprimer ou le renommer dans la soirée.
Du coup, sur le CanardVR, j'ai créé des canaux vocaux pour divers jeux. On pourrait faire de même pour les canaux textes.

----------


## nodulle

> Mes yeux! 
> Maintenant je ne peux plus utiliser mon Oculus sans en foutre partout dedans.


J'ai posté juste avant de partir au boulot, j'ai pas eu le temps de me relire et... Aaarrgh moi aussi  :Cryb:  ! J'aurais pas dû regarder ! Ne regardez surtout pas !  ::o: 




> Celui qui n'a pas d'avatar, tu peux le retirer (il est nommé Canard VR). je vais le supprimer ou le renommer dans la soirée.
> Du coup, sur le CanardVR, j'ai créé des canaux vocaux pour divers jeux. On pourrait faire de même pour les canaux textes.


Ok merci, je regarderai ça se soir. Ah parce que les canaux vocaux et textes sont pas les mêmes ? Faudrait que je regarde ça d'un peu plus près.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai posté juste avant de partir au boulot, j'ai pas eu le temps de me relire et... Aaarrgh moi aussi  ! J'aurais pas dû regarder ! Ne regardez surtout pas ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok merci, je regarderai ça se soir. Ah parce que les canaux vocaux et textes sont pas les mêmes ? Faudrait que je regarde ça d'un peu plus près.


Par défaut, tu as 1 canal texte et aucun canal vocal. Dans un canal vocal tu ne fais que du vocal. Si tu veux transmettre du texte, ça le fait automatiquement sur le canal texte.

----------


## Dicsaw

Bon bah c'est un peu pourri Space Junkies.  :tired: 

Les matchs à objectifs sont bidons, pour ce qui est du dm/tdm c'est rigolo 5min mais une fois avec le pompe qui tue en un coup ça va vite, toutes les autres armes deviennent inutiles. Les maps "fourmilières" sont nuls, impossible de se repérer dedans et elles se ressemblent beaucoup trop (c'est qu'une succession de galeries avec un espace plus grand au centre  ::zzz:: ). 

L'interaction avec l'environnement c'est 0 aussi, ils passent à coté de tout l’intérêt de la vr, c'est dommage. J'ai eu l'impression de jouer à un fps en arène classique, pas vraiment un truc pensé vr, c'est dur à décrire. 
J'ai aussi essayé de tirer derrière moi en regardant devant, je me suis suicidé. Je sais pas si c'était une erreur de tracking ou si le jeu n'autorise pas ce genre de folie. Ah et ça manque d'ambiance, aussi bien graphique (que c'est teeeerne et flou) que sonore.

Je retiens une bonne idée c'est les bords du casque qui s'affichent, en plus d’être immersif ça fait oublié le fov réduit des casques vr.

Mais bon au final c'est pas du tout ce que je pensais, c'est un petit jeu pour s'amuser 5min à la sortie du boulot ou taillé pour des salles d'arcades, pas un truc dont l’intérêt tient sur le long terme. Dommage.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai l'impression que tous les jeux VR développé par les gros studios sont pourri sauf Star Trek Bridge Crew (bon, un peu pour le manque de contenu).
Transferences a l'air d'être bof en plus de ne pas exploité les controlleurs 6DOF.

----------


## Dicsaw

On voit qu'ils sont pas à fond dedans, clairement. J'ai beau ne pas aimer Sony en ce moment et avoir des doutes sur la qualité du psvr mais ils ont des gros jeux bien finis.

Ce serait cool d'avoir plus de prods chez les constructeurs, j'ai pas testé Lone Echo mais son mode multi est fantastique pour montrer les possibilités d'un jeu compétitif en ligne.

----------


## Endymion

Si seulement on avait droit à un patch pour la VR sur Resident Evil 7... Mais ce sera jamais fait.

----------


## Nibher

Ce sera annoncé lors de la conf Oculus Connect 5 qui a lieu dans 2h. J'en dis pas plus.

Nan je déconne hein, mais ça serait bieng  ::P:

----------


## jujupatate

> J'ai l'impression que tous les jeux VR développé par les gros studios sont pourri sauf Star Trek Bridge Crew (bon, un peu pour le manque de contenu).
> Transferences a l'air d'être bof en plus de ne pas exploité les controlleurs 6DOF.


Eagle Flight est pas dégueu mais un peu répétitif.
Par contre ça se joue assis à la manette.

----------


## ExPanda

> j'ai pas testé lone echo


 ::o: 






T'attends quoi ????§§§§§

----------


## jujupatate

> j'ai pas testé Lone Echo


ACHETES§§§§  :Boom:

----------


## Dicsaw

Ouais ouais, une chose à la fois hein, faut que le porte monnaie se remette de l'achat de base déjà.  :Cafe2:

----------


## nodulle

Le meilleur jeu VR EVER !!  :Cell:

----------


## nicklacave

J'ai également essayé Space junkies. Et j'ai eu la nausée... Bon, ça fait que 10 jours que j'ai le rift et je n'avais encore pas testé de jeu avec déplacement complet, ceci explique cela.
En dehors de ça je ne suis pas trop emballé par l'expérience mais je tenterai d'y rejouer ce week-end et essayer le différents modes de jeu. Peut-être y trouverais-je mon compte.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Le meilleur jeu VR EVER !!


Me fait penser que je ne l'ai pas encore fini tiens. J'ose pas je crois  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

> Me fait penser que je ne l'ai pas encore fini tiens. J'ose pas je crois


Va falloir t'y mettre, maintenant que Lone Echo 2 est officiellement annoncé pour 2019.
J'espère que ça sera plus comme la première partie que la seconde.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Va falloir t'y mettre, maintenant que Lone Echo 2 est officiellement annoncé pour 2019.
> J'espère que ça sera plus comme la première partie que la seconde.


What ? Lone Echo 2 ?!! Bon, j'ai pas vu l'Oculus Connect. Du coup, faut que je regarde. Un lien ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Il leur suffit d'annonce Beat Saber sur oculus Quest

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vraiment sympa l'oculus Quest.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

ILMXLAB GNIIIIIIiiiiii vite vite vite montrez moi tout ca

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ouais !! Je sais qu'il y aura Vader !!

----------


## Dicsaw

Flippant le tracking du Quest quand même, avec la mise en mémoire de la salle entière et de tes potes.  :tired:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon ben de la merde le truc. Exclu Oculus Quest, 0 image. Ridicule.

----------


## mrFish

> Flippant le tracking du Quest quand même, avec la mise en mémoire de la salle entière et de tes potes.


Mouai. C'est la même tech que sur les WMR quoi.

----------


## septicflesh

Je n'ai pas compris ce que ce casque apporte de plus ? 
Il est meilleur que l'oculus de base ? ou c'est censé etre un mixe entre l'oculus et l'oculus go ?

----------


## mrFish

> Je n'ai pas compris ce que ce casque apporte de plus ? 
> Il est meilleur que l'oculus de base ? ou c'est censé etre un mixe entre l'oculus et l'oculus go ?


Oui c'est entre les deux. Mais ça ne supportera que des jeux spécifiques que pour ce casque. C'est une console de jeu VR en faites.

----------


## 564.3

> Je n'ai pas compris ce que ce casque apporte de plus ? 
> Il est meilleur que l'oculus de base ? ou c'est censé etre un mixe entre l'oculus et l'oculus go ?


Comme dit mrFish, c'est une sorte d'Oculus Go avec un tracking à la WMR. Ça reste du matos de téléphone (intégré) et ça tourne probablement sous Android.
On en parle un peu plus dans le topic matos

----------


## Dicsaw

> Mouai. C'est la même tech que sur les WMR quoi.


Mais les WMR y'a pas fb derrière.  ::ninja::  Et les modèles existants n'ont pas cette précision je crois. La ça me fait bizarre la boite qui balance en détente le scan complet avec détection des surfaces et tout le bordel, la ou Kinect c'était prit une belle raclée pour le coté Big Brother.

Après effectivement les capteurs Oculus déjà existants c'est des webcams mais bon, perso ça me branche pas pour seulement du confort en plus.

----------


## 564.3

> Mais les WMR y'a pas fb derrière.  Et les modèles existants n'ont pas cette précision je crois. La ça me fait bizarre la boite qui balance en détente le scan complet avec détection des surfaces et tout le bordel, la ou Kinect c'était prit une belle raclée pour le coté Big Brother.


Ouais, ça ne va pas être du gout de tout le monde.

Pour une console dans le salon ça a choqué, par contre ça commence à être la foire avec assistants audio et parfois vidéo. Sans parler des téléphones.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Nouvelle vidéo de Defector !! Le Jame Bond like en exclu Oculus.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sortie de Vox Machinae sur Steam, un Mechwarrior like entièrement en VR (exploite les controlleurs Touch / Wands)

----------


## Dicsaw

J'ai retrouvé ma vieille clé pour Vorpx, des suggestions de jeu qui passent bien pour tester ou je laisse définitivement tomber ? Je cherche pas forcement un truc qui se joue de bout en bout en vr, c'est juste histoire de passer le temps.

La sous les yeux j'ai NaissanceE et Ethan Carter, à voir.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ethan Carter a un patch VR, donc pas besoin de VorpX.

----------


## 564.3

> La sous les yeux j'ai NaissanceE et Ethan Carter, à voir.


Ethan Carter a un mode VR fait par les devs. D'ailleurs j'avais pris ça en solde, mais jamais lancé.
A voir quand j'aurais fini Hellblade et que j'aurais testé Euro Truck. En général quand les batteries des controleurs sont mortes, ou faut vraiment que je sois motivé...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Eurotruck Simulator 2 et American Truck Simulator sont super en VR. Par contre, attention, étant donné qu'on ne peut pas rouler à n'importe quel vitesse, vous risquerez ou pas de vous endormir. En tout cas, je me suis endormit en jouant à Eurotruck en VR. Et j'ai eu droit à un accident.

----------


## Rodwin

Avec les radios IRL incorporées au jeu, ça passe bien Eurotruck, je trouve !
Mais oui, comme IRL, faut pas conduire (trop) fatigué...

Des retours sur Vox Machinae ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je vous ferai un retour sur Vox Machinae.

----------


## Sellig

Je me permet de confirmer pour ETS2 et ATS, extras en VR  ::):

----------


## Endymion

Lone Echo 2 sera une exclu Oculus Quest  ::trollface:: 






Plus sérieusement, des nouvelles du prochain Mechwarrior et son support de la VR? Il me botterait bien.
Une idée pour augmenter l'immersion dans Mechwarrior, un système pour faire vibrer le fauteuil, à chaque pas du mech, histoire de bien sentir la puissance du bouzin  :Bave:

----------


## Coldan

ça existe déjà  :;): 
http://www.baguetterie.fr/pearl-thmp...e-thumper.html

C'est un dispositif que tu attaches à ta chaise, qui se branche sur la sortie son de ton pc. Le piston sur ta chaise vibre en fonction des fréquences sonores du jeu.
J'en ai un, ça marche impec, ça rajoute pas mal à l'immersion que ce soit en VR ou pas (c'est top pour BF aussi!). Sur Elite, ce frisson lorsque tu enclenches le Quantum Shift et que ton siège vibre dans tous les sens  :Bave:

----------


## Rodwin

Mais ! Mais ! Mais ! C'est génial !

----------


## Endymion

Manifestement ça se base sur le son.
Et vu la taille du truc, je crains que ça déplaise au voisin de dessous.

Je pensais à un truc qui récupère les infos de vibration destinées aux manettes.

----------


## nodulle

C'est un ButtKicker, il en existe aussi pour les fauteuils et canapés.




> J'en ai un, ça marche impec, ça rajoute pas mal à l'immersion que ce soit en VR ou pas (c'est top pour BF aussi!). Sur Elite, ce frisson lorsque tu enclenches le Quantum Shift et que ton siège vibre dans tous les sens


Ça fait pas trop vibrer le sol ce type de modèle que tu fixes à ton fauteuil de bureau ? Sinon ça me tenterais bien d'en acquérir un mais je me demande ce qu'en penserait mon voisin du dessous...




> Manifestement ça se base sur le son.


Oui, ça se branche sur la sortie du subwoofer.

----------


## jujupatate

Oui, j'ai connu ça par les simus autos (mais jamais essayé  :Emo:  ).
Tu prend des grosses vibrations lors des accélérations notamment, il parait que c'est génial.

Par contre ça va être compliqué pour les jeux en Roomscale, à moins de se le fixer sur la jambe.  ::XD::

----------


## Endymion

> Oui, j'ai connu ça par les simus autos (mais jamais essayé  ).
> Tu prend des grosses vibrations lors des accélérations notamment, il parait que c'est génial.
> 
> Par contre ça va être compliqué pour les jeux en Roomscale, à moins de se le fixer sur la jambe.


Je pensais à l'utilisation pour les jeux en cockpit.

----------


## Coldan

> Ça fait pas trop vibrer le sol ce type de modèle que tu fixes à ton fauteuil de bureau ? Sinon ça me tenterais bien d'en acquérir un mais je me demande ce qu'en penserait mon voisin du dessous...


J'habite dans une maison, mais effectivement, je m'en sers quand madame n'est pas là. Je pense que dans un appart ça pourrait poser souci avec le voisin. Après une solution simple, c'est mettre un tapis/moquette sous la chaise, ça doit bien atténuer quand même.

----------


## ExPanda

Pas pu voir avec le son, mais  :Vibre:

----------


## nodulle

Vivement !  :Vibre: 

Il y a aussi la version 360° 3D (lien dans les commentaires)

----------


## 564.3

Cool le trailer, mais il y a des moments où on se demande si c'est le 1 ou le 2… Faudra voir ce que vaut le scénario et s'ils trouvent des nouveaux concepts intéressants pour le gameplay.

Sinon j'ai pas mal avancé dans Creed. J'ai démarré en mode "pro" (moyen) et j'ai roulé sur tout le monde pour une demi-douzaine de combats.
Puis je suis arrivé à un combat contre un mec qui encaisse un max, où ils font une mise en scène bizarre pour passer les rounds. Là je ne comprenais plus vraiment ce qu'il se passait et je me suis fait rétamer. On verra la suite ce WE.
Enfin, il parait que la campagne est courte, faudra surtout voir ce que vaut le niveau le plus difficile et les combats en ligne.
Le gameplay me semble plutôt bien marcher et les feedbacks sont cools. J'ai tendance à y jouer comme à The Thrill of the Fight, avec des séquences spéciales en plus.

J'ai aussi essayé ETS2 où j'ai ramé pour configurer l'input. J'ai du rater un truc au début, et une config par défaut a été chargée via le système de Steam. On ne comprend plus rien in-game ensuite, faut repasser par le système de Steam pour tout remettre "par défaut".
Sinon c'est plutôt sympa ensuite, c'est le genre de jeu pour écouter des podcasts en fond.

----------


## ExPanda

> Cool le trailer, mais il y a des moments où on se demande si c'est le 1 ou le 2…


Il y a des extraits du premier en flash-backs,c'est peut-être pour ça.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Il y a des extraits du premier en flash-backs,c'est peut-être pour ça.


Ouais, parfois j'avais un doute si c'était un flash-back ou nouveau vu que ça se ressemble beaucoup. À part la tête d'Olivia, qui a pris un coup de vieux.
Ça m'a un peu refroidi, mais ils ne veulent probablement pas trop spoiler. Ça reste au niveau de l'intro quoi.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je sors de Vox Machinae après 1h de jeu. Le tutorial est très léger et est réparti en 3 parties (pilotage, communication et tir). Le système de communication n'est pas trop mal mais peu utilisé en multi, du moins pour le moment. En gros, on doit choper la radio et parler. Et les autres nous voient parler sur un des écrans.

Le pilotage est assez simple à maitriser. On a 3 sticks dans le cockpit pour piloter. Un stick pour tourner nos jambes. Un stick pour avancer / reculer et un autre stick pour controller les jump jet. Contrairement à Mechwarrior, on peut orienter les jump jet et de ce fait, on peut faire des accélérations de malade, au lieu de sauter dans les airs.
On a également un klaxon, 2 écrans intéractifs (un pour visualiser les objectifs de missions, un autre pour la radar). La visée s'effectue au regard sauf quand on sort l'ordinateur de visée pour sniper. On dispose de 2 armes (enfin plus, mais j'ai pas compris comment switcher) utilisable via les gâchettes du Wand / Touch.

Visuellement, c'est très colorée que ça donne un côté assez cartoon. Le design des mech est bof. Et d'ailleurs, on a droit à 6-8 mech différents avec chacun leur propre armement. Il est possible de choisir aux petits oignons nos armes de prédilection mais je ne me suis pas trop penché pour le moment.

Les maps sont tortueux !!! Surtout 2.

Côté gameplay, c'est du Mechwarrior en version light. On ne dispose pas de liquide de refroidissement. Il n'y a pas de verrouillages de cibles et du coup, impossible de savoir si notre cible est dans le rouge. Pas moyen de gérer l'énergie pour passer inaperçu et etre invisible au radar.

Et enfin le multi (du 8 vs 8) peut se jouer avec des bots. ET le jeu ne propose pas de mission solo.

Ah oui, il vaut mieux y jouer avec un siège avec accoudoir.

----------


## Hideo

Et du coup ça t'as plu ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ouais, ça m'a plu mais j'aurai préféré l'univers de Mechwarrior.  ::P:  Mais avec plus de communications entre joueurs, l'experience ne peut etre que meilleur.

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... le multi (du 8 vs 8) peut se jouer avec des bots. ET le jeu ne propose pas de mission solo.


Aucune mission solo, mais est-ce que vous savez si c'est prévue !?

Sinon, je peux jouer seul avec 15 bots si je comprends bien !?!!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Apparemment oui tu peux jouer seul avec 15 bots. Je te confirme ça.

----------


## ExPanda

> Ça m'a un peu refroidi, mais ils ne veulent probablement pas trop spoiler.


Yep, et tant mieux. D'ailleurs je crois que maintenant je vais plus regarder de vidéos pour éviter le spoil éventuel. Ça va être long !

----------


## R3dF0x

Merci pour la confirmation MetalDestroyer

Pour la campagne solo, voici ce que l'un des Devs (ils sont 3) a répondu :

"... the inital release will not include any story mode/campaign. Having said that, yes there are plans (so many of them!) for a compelling singleplayer campaign to be released in the future. If Vox ends up being a financial success we will endevour to work on singleplayer after making sure the multiplayer experience is fully fleshed out and a fun V1 release."

Alors chers Canards, vous savez ce qu'ils vous reste à faire ; achetez, achetez, achetez  :;):

----------


## FixB

Sinon, en jeu que j'imagine un peu similaire, le multi de Archangel Hellfire est pas mal du tout (et gratuit je crois?)

----------


## nodulle

*Soirée Rec Room demain soir*, ça branche du monde ?  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Sinon, en jeu que j'imagine un peu similaire, le multi de Archangel Hellfire est pas mal du tout (et gratuit je crois?)


Archangel Hellfire est différent en plus de ne proposer du PvP en petite population (2vs2 voir du 3vs3). Il n'existe aucune intéraction avec le cockpit. Pour viser, on bouge d'ailleurs nos bras comme en vrai.
Alors que Vox Machinae, est plus proche du gameplay de Mechwarrior avec les intéractions qui vont bien.

----------


## FixB

> Archangel Hellfire est différent en plus de ne proposer du PvP en petite population (2vs2 voir du 3vs3). Il n'existe aucune intéraction avec le cockpit. Pour viser, on bouge d'ailleurs nos bras comme en vrai.
> Alors que Vox Machinae, est plus proche du gameplay de Mechwarrior avec les intéractions qui vont bien.


Ah, ok. Je me laisserai peut-être tenter alors  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un aperçu de Vox Machinae

----------


## wiotts

> *Soirée Rec Room demain soir*, ça branche du monde ?


oui!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, clairement jouer avec la bande son de Mechwarrior 2 sur Vox Machina, rend le jeu encore plus palpitant !!

----------


## Rodwin

Merci pour tes retours Metal !
Ça devrait être OK pour moi demain soir

----------


## nodulle

Pour ce soir, on se retrouve sur le chat du groupe de steam, on avisera le type de jeu qu'on fait en fonction du nombre qu'on est. 
Histoire de se fixer une heure, disons que au plus tard à 21h on décolle.

----------


## jujupatate

Si je vous rejoins, ce sera en cours de soirée. (21h30 22h00).  :;):

----------


## Sellig

Vox Machinae n'est que multi, dommage...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Vox Machinae n'est que multi, dommage...


Pour le moment. Les dévs ont prévu une campagne solo si les ventes du jeu marchent bien.

----------


## septicflesh

Du coup c'est quel groupe sur steam qu'il faut chercher pour vous joindre ? Merci

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Celui là
https://s.team/chat/CuUIechl

----------


## wiotts

Merci pour la soirée hier, c'était bien sympa.
Même si le tentative de "free locomotion" sur RecRoom a fait des dégâts IRL parmi les participants  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> Gratuit et compatible VR = l'incontournable *RaceRoom Racing Experience*, communément appelé *R3E*


Et donc j'ai essayé. Alors effectivement c'est mieux que le Project Cars que j'avais tenté avant, et ça m'a rendu un poil moins malade, mais ça reste pas la fête...  ::unsure:: 

De toute façon au pad j'arrive pas à faire dix mètres sans partir en sucette.

----------


## nodulle

> Merci pour la soirée hier, c'était bien sympa.
> Même si le tentative de "free locomotion" sur RecRoom a fait des dégâts IRL parmi les participants


Oui on s'est bien amusé, merci à tout ceux qui sont venus.  ::):  Et effectivement, le free-locomotion c'est pour les bonhommes !  :Cigare: 

Par contre ça faisait un moment que je n'avais pas lancé Rec Room parce que maintenant y'a un paquet de jeu, on ne savait plus quoi faire !

----------


## R3dF0x

> Et donc j'ai essayé. Alors effectivement c'est mieux que le Project Cars que j'avais tenté avant, et ça m'a rendu un poil moins malade, mais ça reste pas la fête... 
> 
> De toute façon au pad j'arrive pas à faire dix mètres sans partir en sucette.


En effet, ce n'est pas le type de jeu pour jouer avec une manette. Je croyais que tu avais un volant.

----------


## septicflesh

> Merci pour la soirée hier, c'était bien sympa.
> Même si le tentative de "free locomotion" sur RecRoom a fait des dégâts IRL parmi les participants


Oué pauvre "carpette" x) C'etait vraiment drole ^^ A re faire  ::P: 

Je me demandais, des gens on le jeu battlezone ? Il est vraiment extra en VR et j'aimerais bien faire la campagne avec d'autre canard ^^

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Oué pauvre "carpette" x) C'etait vraiment drole ^^ A re faire 
> 
> Je me demandais, des gens on le jeu battlezone ? Il est vraiment extra en VR et j'aimerais bien faire la campagne avec d'autre canard ^^


D'ailleurs, on ne le voit plus. ^^
Sinon, j'ai Battlezone VR. Je ne l'ai plus touché depuis. On pourrait aussi ce faire un Vox Machinae  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Même si le tentative de "free locomotion" sur RecRoom a fait des dégâts IRL parmi les participants


Ils survivront peut-être mieux à une tentative d'empoisonnement que ceux qui n'ont pas de réaction. Faut voir le coté positif.
Ou aux intoxications alimentaires, si ça fonctionne pareil.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Rec Room marche tres bien avec la teleportation, c'est même un gimmick de gameplay sur le versus paintball. Car une fois qu'on s'est TP, on a un cooldown durant lequel on est ultra vulnérable (et où le roomscale fait toute la différence)

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

fans de jeux d'horreur, _(genre la démo P.T. sur PS4)_ ?

notez l'arrivée prochaine du titre :

*VISAGE*

qui vient de sortir en _Accès Anticipé_ sur PC non-VR
mais, qui est prévu pour nos casques chéris *PC VR* _(voire peutêtre PSVR, à confirmer)_
et avec une version française, ce qui ne gâche rien..

tout cela devrait arriver si tout va bien dans la version complète du jeu,
vers février/mars 2019.

----------


## R3dF0x

OMG! Je ne sais pas si mon coeur va tenir le coup !!! Déjà que sur écran plat, je vais me pisser dessus... alors j'ose pas imaginer en VR

----------


## septicflesh

> OMG! Je ne sais pas si mon coeur va tenir le coup !!! Déjà que sur écran plat, je vais me pisser dessus... alors j'ose pas imaginer en VR


La même les jeux d'horreur c'est non merci pour moi x) meme pour 1 000 000€ je n'y joue pas xD
J'ai deja du mal a faire arizona sunshine alors ce jeu xD

----------


## Rodwin

Miam !
Dit celui qui n'a jamais relancé Paper Dolls...

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> fans de jeux d'horreur, _(genre la démo P.T. sur PS4)_ ?
> 
> notez l'arrivée prochaine du titre :
> 
> *VISAGE*
> 
> qui vient de sortir en _Accès Anticipé_ sur PC non-VR
> mais, qui est prévu pour nos casques chéris *PC VR* _(voire peutêtre PSVR, à confirmer)_
> et avec une version française, ce qui ne gâche rien..
> ...



après la méga déception avec *AGONY*, 
dont on ne sait toujours pas d'ailleurs si il arrivera en *VR* _(et dans quel état...)_

et le silence quasi totale de l'autre jeu du genre _"P.T."_ 
je veux bien sûr parler de *ALISSON ROAD* prévu en *VR* lui aussi
mais qui a quasiment disparu de la circulation...

_trailer :_




bref, *VISAGE* est le dernier espoir d'un jeu horrifique de _qualitay_ en *VR* en français
les premiers retours de la version _non-_*VR* ont l'air très bons, pourvu que cela continue...




sinon viendez toutes et tous signer la pétition pour un monde meilleur
et 
accessoirement pour un *DiRT RALLY 2.0* en *VR*  :Halmet: 

Codemasters veut qu'on leur fasse comprendre qu'il manque la *VR* à leur jeu
_(comme si ils étaient pas au courant depuis F1 2016 sans déconner...)_  :WTF: 

https://www.change.org/p/codemasters...-on-pc-and-ps4

----------


## jujupatate

PIKA PIKA!!!



 ::XD::

----------


## nodulle

Tiens j'avais déjà oublié ce truc là !  ::):  J'avais fait une photo de groupe avec le Pika mais j'ai pas retrouvé la photo... Donc comment on peut récupérer les photos qu'on prends ingame ? J'ai regardé dans le dossier Rec Room dans mes documents mais j'ai rien trouvé. À moins qu'il y avait une manip à faire pour que ça s'enregistre ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Bon je me suis commander un gun stock magnétique en début de semaine, le colis est à chicago, je devrais l'avoir la semaine prochaine  ::): 

ça me changera de mon truc en pvc qui arrachait les doigts  ::P:

----------


## jujupatate

> Tiens j'avais déjà oublié ce truc là !  J'avais fait une photo de groupe avec le Pika mais j'ai pas retrouvé la photo... Donc comment on peut récupérer les photos qu'on prends ingame ? J'ai regardé dans le dossier Rec Room dans mes documents mais j'ai rien trouvé. À moins qu'il y avait une manip à faire pour que ça s'enregistre ?


J'ai reçu un mail me disant :




> There are 2 new photos of you posted to Rec.net!


avec le lien pour les voir.

----------


## Couillu

> Bon je me suis commander un gun stock magnétique en début de semaine, le colis est à chicago, je devrais l'avoir la semaine prochaine 
> 
> ça me changera de mon truc en pvc qui arrachait les doigts


Tu l'avais fait toi même ? T'as des plans ? :D Je m'en fabriquerait bien un  ::P:

----------


## Dicsaw

Je suis pas loin de craquer pour RFactor 2... juste quand j'avais prévu d'investir dans tous les dlc d'Assetto.  :tired:

----------


## lordpatou

Si c'est pour de la VR je conseil pas l'achat de rF2, si comme moi on est exigeant sur le frame rate. Si, de jour c'est jouable (mais très moche), de nuit ou sous la pluie c'est une tout autre histoire. Essaie la demo avant d'acheter. 
Niveau simu en VR je conseil Assetto, iRacing, R3E (j'ai pas essayer en VR mais c'est testable gratuitement) et Pcars 2 (d'après les retours glané  ici et là,  jamais testé personnellement).

----------


## Dicsaw

Justement je sors de la démo, ça passe tranquille avec le supersampling à 150%. Après les graphismes, j'ai tout baissé au minimum pratiquement (comme Assetto), tant que c'est net et fluide je remarque pas la différence en vr.

IRacing est beaucoup trop cher pour moi avec son système d'abonnement, PCars 2 j'att un peu,  j'ai bien aimé le 1 au volant. Il reste Assetto (que j'ai) mais il me faut un complément un peu moins "détente", plus compétitif et moins bordélique à gérer (c'est super le content manager mais mélanger à la vr, au fait de devoir enlever le casque et machin... c'est vite bordel).

----------


## lordpatou

Si tu veut du pas bordelique, en l'état  l'UI de rF2 c'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux,mais c'est vrai que tu peu garder le casque sur la tête dans les menus.
Le jeu est bon cela dis, vaut voir ce que tu appel compétitif, si c'est de l'ia alors effectivement rF2 propose une bonne IA compétitive, si c'est du multi, actuellement en dehors des ligues c'est plutôt désert.
Sinon en compétitifs, tu as les championnats cannards pc sur Assetto : prêche pour sa paroisse:  ::siffle::

----------


## Dicsaw

> si c'est de l'ia alors effectivement rF2 propose une bonne IA compétitive


C'est le multi en ligne qui m’intéresse dans les simus mais j'ai pas souvent l'occasion de pratiquer comme il faut en ce moment (cad sans mettre en pause toutes les deux minutes), donc la ouais me faut une bonne ia (et "bonne" je veux dire que j'arrive à lancer une partie sans tenter plusieurs essais pour avoir le bon équilibre, Assetto c'est toujours: je lance une fois > c'est trop simple > je relance > c'est trop dur). Mais je pense attendre une petite promo, histoire de gratter pour chopper les dlc, le contenu a pas l'air conséquent sinon. 

Pour vos championnats, j'ai vu et ça fait quelques temps que j'y pense en plus mais voila, j'ai toujours ce soucis de pas etre totalement à l'aise en ce moment (le nouveau chien qui vient bouffer les pieds, les fixations du volant qui se barrent, le siège qui recule au bout d'un moment, faut que je revois tout ça  ::ninja:: ).

Merci des infos en tout cas. <3

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... signer la pétition pour un *DiRT RALLY 2.0* en *VR* 
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/codemasters...-on-pc-and-ps4


Voilà, c'est fait ! En espérant que Codemasters ne fasse pas la sourde oreille !

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> C'est le multi en ligne qui m’intéresse dans les simus mais j'ai pas souvent l'occasion de pratiquer comme il faut en ce moment (cad sans mettre en pause toutes les deux minutes), donc la ouais me faut une bonne ia (et "bonne" je veux dire que j'arrive à lancer une partie sans tenter plusieurs essais pour avoir le bon équilibre, Assetto c'est toujours: je lance une fois > c'est trop simple > je relance > c'est trop dur). Mais je pense attendre une petite promo, histoire de gratter pour chopper les dlc, le contenu a pas l'air conséquent sinon. 
> 
> Pour vos championnats, j'ai vu et ça fait quelques temps que j'y pense en plus mais voila, j'ai toujours ce soucis de pas etre totalement à l'aise en ce moment (le nouveau chien qui vient bouffer les pieds, les fixations du volant qui se barrent, le siège qui recule au bout d'un moment, faut que je revois tout ça ).
> 
> Merci des infos en tout cas. <3


Ah bah autant rf2 est mon simu préféré côté conduite, ffb etc.. par contre il faut avouer que pour le multi c'est... cauchemardesque, quasi jamais pu rejoindre un serveur publique parceque pas la même version d'un circuit/mod qui traine sur le serveur, pour le multi le seul salut c'est les open ou les championnats de league, pour le moment... hereusement c'est dans les cartons de studio397 de mettre un coup de balais dans tout ça et revoir tout le pan multijoueur (système de ladder/safety rating/ probablement ce système de partage de mod etc.. )
J'ai finis par craqué pour iracing sur un abo d'un mois pour essayé, pour l'instant je ne regrette pas, j'ai jamais autant roulé en multi ^^ mais je préfère les sensation de rfactor2

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si c'est pour de la VR je conseil pas l'achat de rF2, si comme moi on est exigeant sur le frame rate. Si, de jour c'est jouable (mais très moche), de nuit ou sous la pluie c'est une tout autre histoire. Essaie la demo avant d'acheter. 
> Niveau simu en VR je conseil Assetto, iRacing, R3E (j'ai pas essayer en VR mais c'est testable gratuitement) et Pcars 2 (d'après les retours glané  ici et là,  jamais testé personnellement).


à ce niveau déjà voir sa config' sur la mienne j'ai aucun soucis de framerate ou de rendu graphique, il à peut être de quoi bien le faire tourner  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu l'avais fait toi même ? T'as des plans ? :D Je m'en fabriquerait bien un


J'ai pas de plan, fabriqué maison, je t'enverrais une photo mais c'est plus qu'améliorable

----------


## Erokh

Comme je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour moi ces temps-ci (gamin + maison achetée il y a moins d'un an + horaires à la con), je n'arrive pas à jouer à beaucoup de jeux en parallèle; Du coup bah:
 Sairento est en pause. Je pensais le lâcher parce que je suis pas super fan des sensations aux final; J'ai vu qu'il avait pris une mise à jour, faudra quand même que je le reteste, du coup Gorn est en pause aussi. Ma manette a assez morflé pour l'instant, et comme je viens de me faire le boss de la dernière update, je me dis que je suis proche de la "fin" du jeu. La dernière fois j'ai retenté le défi du marteau à 2 mains (faire le plus de morts hors du ring possible): je pensais qu'il fallait faire voler les ennemis dans les gradins, mais finalement ça semble plutôt être qu'il faut les renvoyer crever dans leurs cages; par contre j'ai pas compris comment déclencher l'ouverture des portes en question.Lucky's tale m'a lassé. Je l'ai donc abandonné: quand je me suis rendu compte que la VR n'apportait quasi rien et que les mécaniques étaient hyper classique, ça m'a refroidi bien comme il faut. Dirt Rally, Asseto Corsa et iRacing me demandent trop de temps/énergie pour que je m'y remette. Ça me désole, parce que la simu auto en VR, c'est quand même le pied!! 


Mon jeu du moment au final, c'est Hellblade: Senua's sacrifice. le jeu ramouillait pas mal, avec même des chargements qui me coupaient l'affichage; un petit OC de mon vieux CPU a amélioré les choses de ce côté. Si la VR n'apporte pas au gameplay (qui par ailleurs n'a rien de super innovant), elle sert l'ambiance et l'immersion à fond dans cet univers glauque à souhait!
Et ça tombe bien, car l’ambiance est LE gros point fort de ce jeu!! Entre les chuchotements constants et contradictoires, les décors vikings ou "autres", on est vraiment pris dedans. Je viens d'arriver au boss qu'on combat juste après 

Spoiler Alert! 


avoir récupéré le crâne de Dillion

. J'ai super tripé sur les passages à la torche! Jamais dans un jeu je n'ai autant ressenti ce phénomène de peur/angoisse/stress lié à l'exploration de lieux fermés et sombres!! 

Du coup note pour plus tard: tester un "vrai" jeu d'horreur en VR, voir si ça me fait quelque chose.

----------


## lordpatou

> ...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> à ce niveau déjà voir sa config' sur la mienne j'ai aucun soucis de framerate ou de rendu graphique, il à peut être de quoi bien le faire tourner 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


J'ai "normalement " de quoi le faire tourner I7 8700k + GTX 1070, mais le résultat n'est franchement pas terrible dès que la pluie ou la nuit tombe, dans le cas ou comme moi on est allergique au passage de 90 à 45 FPS. Si tu peut supporter les 45 FPS alors pas de soucis, dans le cas contraire c'est compliqué. AC et iRacing sont beaucoup moins gourmands pour un résultat graphique nettement meilleur.

----------


## Dicsaw

Ça paie pas de mine (je trouve ça tout mignon komém  :Emo: ) mais ça a l'air super cool.

----------


## 564.3

Jet Island




> Ça paie pas de mine (je trouve ça tout mignon komém ) mais ça a l'air super cool.


Ah ouais ça a l'air cool. À un moment je testais pas mal de jeux du genre mais aucun n'est sorti d'EA, ni même vraiment progressé.
Ça reste des sandbox fun et courses à waypoints, mais au moins celui là a l'air fini.

----------


## nodulle

> J'ai reçu un mail me disant :
> 
> 
> 
> avec le lien pour les voir.


J'ai regardé ça d'un peu plus prêt et je ne'ai jamais rien reçu. Par contre j'ai réussi à trouvé que c'est publié sur une plateforme en ligne : www.rec.net . On peut rechercher par pseudo et accéder aux photos partagées. Voici les autres que j'ai prise ce soir :


C'est Septicflesh dans le costume de pika non ?


Metal ? Qu'est ce que tu fais là-dedans ?

 ::): 


Du coup lundi soir, on se re-prévoit une soirée Rec Room ?

----------


## septicflesh

> J'ai regardé ça d'un peu plus prêt et je ne'ai jamais rien reçu. Par contre j'ai réussi à trouvé que c'est publié sur une plateforme en ligne : www.rec.net . On peut rechercher par pseudo et accéder aux photos partagées. Voici les autres que j'ai prise ce soir :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/06/a63...5120602.md.jpg
> C'est Septicflesh dans le costume de pika non ?
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/06/6b7...3c94607.md.jpg
> Metal ? Qu'est ce que tu fais là-dedans ?
> 
> 
> ...


On était plusieurs à porter le costume, mais a ce moment là oui c'etait bien moi x)

----------


## Rodwin

Un petit retour sur Blind :

Pour les deux du fond qui ne suivent pas, Blind propose au joueur d'incarner une personne aveugle (d'où le titre) qui s'oriente grâce à de l’écholocalisation, un genre de sonar, pour résoudre des puzzles.
Les vidéos montraient un jeu original, très attrayant et bien fait.
J'étais emballé, car non je ne lis pas, ou très peu, les critiques de ce genre de jeux, de peur de me faire spoiler l'histoire.
Le titre est plutôt beau, ce qui est un exploit étant donné que ça se passe dans le noir. L'effet de sonar n'y est pas pour rien. Les voix de chaque personnage y ajoutent encore de la profondeur, jusqu'à toucher aux émotions du joueur.
Tout ça fait qu'on rentre complètement et rapidement dans le titre, pour peu qu'on recherche une expérience claustrophobe et oppressante, hein, soyons clairs.

Mais j'ai vite déchanté.
Si on pénètre vite dans son univers, on s'y heurte tout aussi rapidement à une jouabilité brouillonne, et même incomplète.
Le peu d'options disponibles permet de se déplacer uniquement ou presque en fonction de sa vue. Impossible de reculer ou de faire un pas de côté. Il faut regarder en permanence dans la direction où on veut aller.
Et lentement, très lentement. Impossible de courir.
Pour peu que vous soyez mal aligné avec l'entrée d'une porte, celle-ci va vous bloquer. Vous serez obligé de regarder en arrière pour vous reculer, puis sur le côté pour vous mettre dans l'axe, et enfin avancer pour rentrer dans la pièce suivante.
Qui se refermera sur vous. Car oui, malgré le décor et les voix qui forment une ambiance très agréable, le titre semble être une succession de porte / puzzle / clef.

J'ai dît "semble", car je me suis arrêté là.
Devant les problèmes de déplacement, et le manque d'intérêt du titre passée l'introduction, j'ai décidé de passer par la case "Refound".
Je continue à suivre le titre pour voir si les développeurs prennent en compte les retours des joueurs.

----------


## ExPanda

J'en avais pas entendu parler, mais le principe avait l'air sympa. Dommage que ça suive pas.

----------


## 564.3

Merci pour ton retours, ça confirme que je le laisse encore trainer dans ma liste de jeux suivis…
Sinon plus ou moins dans le même genre il y a Stifled. Dans ma liste aussi, pas testé mais il a déjà de meilleurs retours.

Edit: En fait Stifled est surtout bien apprécié par les joueurs desktop j'ai l'impression. En VR ça a l'air de se jouer au gamepad. Peut-être pour ça qu'il traine encore au fond de ma liste…

----------


## 564.3

Tiens encore un shooter sci-fi "Evasion" qui n'a pas l'air de casser des briques à première vue.
Un type a posté une review vidéo sur Reddit où il dit que c'est bien foutu et que la campagne est plutôt variée dans ses challenges. Bonne review sur UploadVR aussi.
J'ai plus de doutes sur la variété des décors (enfin, sur les screenshot il y a des zones avec des couleurs différentes au moins), et surtout le feeling des armes. Mais je sens que je vais craquer. C'est jouable en solo et en coop.

Je mets quand même le trailer (c'est un jeu qui sort aussi sur PSVR).

----------


## Dicsaw

Ça y est j'ai Pavlov ! Bon si c'est caca-bricole ça part en refund, je tests maintenant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rodwin

... et on ne l'a plus jamais revu...

Moi j'ai testé Vox Machinae. C'est de la baston multi joueur à base de mecha, bien foutu !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tiens encore un shooter sci-fi "Evasion" qui n'a pas l'air de casser des briques à première vue.
> Un type a posté une review vidéo sur Reddit où il dit que c'est bien foutu et que la campagne est plutôt variée dans ses challenges. Bonne review sur UploadVR aussi.
> J'ai plus de doutes sur la variété des décors (enfin, sur les screenshot il y a des zones avec des couleurs différentes au moins), et surtout le feeling des armes. Mais je sens que je vais craquer. C'est jouable en solo et en coop.
> 
> Je mets quand même le trailer (c'est un jeu qui sort aussi sur PSVR).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onXzryp4D9s


Je le suis. ET au départ, j'étais tout excité. Puis plus je voyais de vidéo et plus je me disais, en fait, non, le jeu est très bof. ET là, j'ai quand même envie de me le prendre. Je pense que je vais craquer ce soir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ... et on ne l'a plus jamais revu...
> 
> Moi j'ai testé Vox Machinae. C'est de la baston multi joueur à base de mecha, bien foutu !


On pourrait se faire une partie ce soir ?  ::P:  Qui d'autres pour du Vox Machinae ?

----------


## 564.3

Evasion est à 40€ pour une campagne qui a l'air de se faire en 4-5h et un mode horde. Du genre Arizona Sunshine, en gros. Actuellement en promo de lancement à 36€.

J'attendais un peu de voir s'ils font quelque chose en solo pour Vox Machinae, mais je risque de craquer aussi. En général, avec mon sens du timing, je débarque quand tout le monde s'est lassé et que les serveurs sont vides...

En ce moment je passe surtout du temps dans In Death quand je suis debout et ETS2 quand j'ai envie de me faire un truc pépère (sauf quand je me coince comme un con et qu'il me fait 10min pour m'en sortir. Heureusement que les autres automobilistes sont super zen par rapport à la réalité).

Par contre, je crois que je vais craquer rapidement pour Jet Island.

----------


## Rodwin

Pour jouer en groupe, Vox Machinae est excellent, avec la petite radio intégrée notamment.
Tu y joues à la manette Metal ?
Te connaissant, c'est plutôt avec les controllers, non ?

----------


## Hem

Coucou, petite question d'un vr noob.

Vous avez des must have niveau rpg? Je sais à peu près à quels jeu m'attaquer en premiers (merci l'op) mais niveau rpg ça a l'air d'être un peu la dech. Ou alors c'est les vidéo de présentation qui sont pas terribles.

----------


## Sorkar

> Coucou, petite question d'un vr noob.
> 
> Vous avez des must have niveau rpg? Je sais à peu près à quels jeu m'attaquer en premiers (merci l'op) mais niveau rpg ça a l'air d'être un peu la dech. Ou alors c'est les vidéo de présentation qui sont pas terribles.


OrbusVR

( ::ninja:: )

Nan j'aurais dit Skyrim pour être un poil plus constructif mais bon... qui ne s'en est pas encore lassé ?

----------


## Rodwin

Moi !
Mais j'ai pas assez de temps pour jouer à tout...

Sinon, ils viennent d'annoncer Borderlands 2 en VR !
Sur Playstation...

----------


## Hem

C'est pas de la daube Skyrim VR? Les premiers retour que j'avais vu étaient assez catastrophés.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*BORDERLANDS 2 VR*

pour le 14 décembre, c'est le jeu en entier apparemment
mais :
.pas de support du contrôleur *AIM*... 
donc pas de version spécifique *PSVR* ?
.pas de co-op, pas de multi
.pas de logo "_PSVR exclusive_"
donc ça sent + l'exclu *PSVR* temporaire...
_(bon ok, je me rassure comme je peux...)_ ::unsure:: 

la bande annonce :

----------


## Endymion

Resident Evil 7 était une exclu PSVR temporaire aussi...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Pour jouer en groupe, Vox Machinae est excellent, avec la petite radio intégrée notamment.
> Tu y joues à la manette Metal ?
> Te connaissant, c'est plutôt avec les controllers, non ?


Yep, j'y joue avec les controllers et la prise en main est très bon. Je n'ai pas testé le pad ni le clavier / souris.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Hmmm. Borderlands 2 en VR, why not. En plus, les controllers VR sont gérés. je m'attendais à ce que le jeu soit jouable uniquement au pad ou clavier/souris.

----------


## 564.3

C'est déjà une bonne nouvelle qu'ils supportent les PS Move, même s'il y en a qui gueulent parce qu'ils ne parlent pas du Aim.
Mais il y a peut-être pas mal d'actions qui nécessitent d'avoir les mains séparées, même s'il ça fait moins de boutons et pas de stick/trackpad. À voir.

Ça serait cool d'avoir un portage PC en tous cas, encore un jeu qui traine dans mon backlog desktop… J'avais fini le 1er, mais le 2 m'a lassé au bout d'un moment.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Sympa la maj exclusivement *solo*, *a jouer au pad*, et payante au *prix fort*, alors que nous avons eu droit à *Payday2*, gratuit, full compatibles contrôleurs VR, crossplay avec les joueurs "normaux".

Ils peuvent se la garder leur exclu de merde.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

OK 
alors si ce tweet n'est pas une preuve d'une exclu temporaire pour *BORDERLANDS 2* sur *PSVR*
je ne comprends + rien...  :nawak:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Coucou, petite question d'un vr noob.
> 
> Vous avez des must have niveau rpg? Je sais à peu près à quels jeu m'attaquer en premiers (merci l'op) mais niveau rpg ça a l'air d'être un peu la dech. Ou alors c'est les vidéo de présentation qui sont pas terribles.


Tu cherches quoi exactement en RPG. Un jeu qui a des composants RPG (leveling, compétences à débloquer) ou un RPG pur (embranchement scénaristique, choix dans les dialogues, leveling, etc...).
J'en vois déjà 2, mais ce n'est pas des must have : Fallout 4 VR et Skyrim VR.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

De toute façon, vendre Borderlands 2 VR , 50 putain d'euro (comme Fallout 4 VR et Skyrim) tout en supprimant le coop, c'est noway. Bon, je sature déjà avec Borderlands. Je n'ai pas finit les 2 derniers.

----------


## 564.3

> Sympa la maj exclusivement *solo*, *a jouer au pad*, et payante au *prix fort*, alors que nous avons eu droit à *Payday2*, gratuit, full compatibles contrôleurs VR, crossplay avec les joueurs "normaux".


Ça supporte les PS Move, y a pas que le gamepad. Mais ce n'est pas la fête quand même.
Pour le prix, si c'est du boulot de qualité ça peut le faire. Idéalement avec une réduc pour ceux qui ont déjà le jeu de base (genre comme pour les Serious Sam et autres jeux Croteam).
Le multi, à voir pour la version PC. Sur PSVR il y a peut-être des contraintes particulières.

J'ai quand même de gros doutes que je serais à bloc pour repasser à la caisse  ::ninja:: 



*Concernant les RPGs*

J'avais un peu zappé la question, et vu que j'ai joué à pas mal dans cette catégorie…

Une recherche avec l'algo et le tagging hasardeux de Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/searc...&vrsupport=401
Il y a en gros ce à quoi j'avais pensé.


_Action-RPG med-fan avec scénario:_

(Peu de dialogues, pas de choix multiples, etc.)

J'avais notamment bien aimé Karnage Chronicles qu'on retrouve en bonne position. C'est du médiéval fantastique des familles avec 2 classes, des niveaux, pas bcp de matos, du scénario. C'est surtout l'aspect graphique et l'ambiance qui sont très bons. Pour moi c'est le meilleur du genre.
Sinon en plus cheapos / ancien, il y a Vanishing Realms.
La gestion de combats dans les deux est un peu mécanique, ce n'est pas de la simu d'escrime. Les ennemis ont des genres de patterns et un comportement pas très fin.

Que j'ai bien aimé aussi et qui n'est pas dans la première page: The Mages Tale. C'est très beau, bonne ambiance, on peut customiser les sorts (enfin, ce n'est pas la folie non plus). L'ergonomie est un peu bizarre, mais ça ne m'a pas trop gêné.

Parmis les autres, j'avais testé Left-Hand Path mais j'ai laché rapidement et j'avais besoin de place sur mon HDD. L'ergonomie était bizarre, je me suis retrouvé à ne pas trop savoir quoi faire. Et le dev est décédé il y a un an, peu probable qu'il y ait des mise à jours. Le jeu est bien classé, mais je ne le recommande pas.


_Autres:_

On y voit aussi des jeux d'actions dans un environnement moderne / futuriste avec matos random et leveling (ZomDay, Dead Effect 2 VR, Sairento VR). Les 3 sont plutôt cools.

Ou des jeux plus du style rogue-lite typique avec un donjon en forme de grille random sans scénario (VR Dungeon Knight, Legend of Lucas pas dans la première page et plus cheapos). Faut aimer le genre et c'est du style petit budget, mais ça fait le taf.

J'ajouterais aussi les jeux comme QuiVR ou In Death, qui sont surtout des jeux de tir à l'arc, mais avec un aspect rogue-lite, leveling, déblocage de matos, etc.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je sors d'une partie en solo sur Evasion. C'est correcte visuellement et c'est super fluide. Contrairement au test d'uploadVR, je ne l'ai pas trouvé si difficile. Alors, oui, il faut pas mal bouger vu qu'on nous tire de partout (terre et air). Le bouclier est finalement peu utilisé. Car si tu veux te soigner ou charger à bloc ton arme pour passer en mode surcharge, on es obligé d'abandonner le bouclier et utilise son gun secondaire pour aspirer l'énergie de nos cibles.

Sinon, le jeu propose 3 types de déplacement, du free locomotion, du jogging locomotion et du dash locomotion. Y en a 1 parmis les 3, où je déconseille très fortement si vous n'avez pas encore digéré votre repas. 
Le jogging locomotion se base sur les mouvements de têtes, plus vous faites du head bobbing pour simuler une course et plus votre personnage se déplacera vite. C'est très immersif, mais vous allez vite avoir un mal de ventre pas possible.

J'ai testé une seule classe parmis les 4. Et les armes des autres persos ne m'attirent pas trop.

Je testerai le multi un jour.

----------


## septicflesh

> Sympa la maj exclusivement *solo*, *a jouer au pad*, et payante au *prix fort*, alors que nous avons eu droit à *Payday2*, gratuit, full compatibles contrôleurs VR, crossplay avec les joueurs "normaux".
> 
> Ils peuvent se la garder leur exclu de merde.


Oué payday 2 vr est free enfin façon de parler mais putain je suis sur oculus et le mode de controlle c'est vraiment de la merde. Je parle plus précisement pour la rotation de la camera, je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne pas regler ça d'ailleurs au lieu d'utiliser le joystick des controlleurs on doit appuyer sur le bouton "a" pour le moove de droite et tourner sa rotation a droite et "x" sur le controlleur de gauche pour faire une rotation a gauche, bref moi si on peut pas utiliser les joysticks faire la rotation de  l'angle de vue, je ne trouve pas ça hyper pratique -_-

----------


## MetalDestroyer

What ? tu ne veux pas bouger ton corps ?

----------


## septicflesh

> What ? tu ne veux pas bouger ton corps ?


Si tu peux tourner sur toi meme, ce n'est pas le probleme, mais j'aimerais que ça fasse comme robot recall, palvov, rec room  etc ..ou tu peux changer ton angle de vue avec les joysticks et non comme expliqué plus haut

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon, le jeu propose 3 types de déplacement, du free locomotion, du jogging locomotion et du dash locomotion. Y en a 1 parmis les 3, où je déconseille très fortement si vous n'avez pas encore digéré votre repas. 
> Le jogging locomotion se base sur les mouvements de têtes, plus vous faites du head bobbing pour simuler une course et plus votre personnage se déplacera vite. C'est très immersif, mais vous allez vite avoir un mal de ventre pas possible.


J'avais testé des jeux avec du "head bobbing locomotion", et je grugeais le truc en "pompant" en pliant les jambes plutôt qu'en sautillant (pas génial avec le casque sur la tête).
C'est un peu bizarre, mais ça roule. Niveau immersion j'ai pas trouvé que c'était spécialement mieux, mais ça doit dépendre des gens.

Sinon cool ton retours sur Evasion, je le garde haut dans ma liste.

Edit: ah, bah celui qui a fait la review pour RoadToVR s'est un peu fait chier, par contre https://www.roadtovr.com/evasion-rev...-rinse-repeat/

----------


## Rodwin

J'ai pris Evasion, je testerai ça demain.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'avais testé des jeux avec du "head bobbing locomotion", et je grugeais le truc en "pompant" en pliant les jambes plutôt qu'en sautillant (pas génial avec le casque sur la tête).
> C'est un peu bizarre, mais ça roule. Niveau immersion j'ai pas trouvé que c'était spécialement mieux, mais ça doit dépendre des gens.
> 
> Sinon cool ton retours sur Evasion, je le garde haut dans ma liste.
> 
> Edit: ah, bah celui qui a fait la review pour RoadToVR s'est un peu fait chier, par contre https://www.roadtovr.com/evasion-rev...-rinse-repeat/


En solo, je me suis fait un peu chier ouais, sur les 2-3 premiers chapitres.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Si tu peux tourner sur toi meme, ce n'est pas le probleme, mais j'aimerais que ça fasse comme robot recall, palvov, rec room  etc ..ou tu peux changer ton angle de vue avec les joysticks et non comme expliqué plus haut



Le soucis est que Payday2 possède un gros inventaire et il faut pouvoir gerer rapidement. Les sticks permettent de déployer les sacs ou les tourelles rapidement. Quand tu as une config 360' il n'y a pas vraiment de soucis. Mais j'ai du mal a imaginer etre aussi réactif sans les sticks pour balancer des grenades ou poser un sac de munitions.

----------


## mrFish

> Resident Evil 7 était une exclu PSVR temporaire aussi...


Merci de remuer le couteau dans la plaie...

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Bon bah Obs ça marche bien mieux que shadow play de nvidia au final pour capturé la vr,
Bon faut dire qu'il marche plus du tout depuis plus de six mois cet enfoiré.
cI9NGDLMFnA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

----------


## septicflesh

> Coucou, petite question d'un vr noob.
> 
> Vous avez des must have niveau rpg? Je sais à peu près à quels jeu m'attaquer en premiers (merci l'op) mais niveau rpg ça a l'air d'être un peu la dech. Ou alors c'est les vidéo de présentation qui sont pas terribles.


En rpg, tu as effectivement skyrim est en vr ça change vraiment pas mal, je conseille le mode free locomotion qui décuple l'immersion par rapport a la téléportation. ( attention au motion sickness)
D'autre jeux que je n'ai pas encore test mais tu as aussi, Karnage Chronicles en plus ils viennent de sortir le mode multi joueur et aussi The Mage’s Tale qui est sympa aussi

Ou fait je me demandais quelqu'un a test le jeu horreur  vr d'ubisorft, transference ?

----------


## Rodwin

J'ai commencé Transference.
C'est plutôt sympathique et très bien fait, très joli.
Il est très immersif, notamment parce que les décors sont plutôt "réalistes", ou disons crédibles. Comme on ajoute à ça l'accompagnement des voix de tous les personnages, tous très bien joués par des acteurs professionnels, on est vraiment projetés dans cet univers, ou plutôt enfermés.
Parce que l'ambiance est oppressante. Mais ce n'est absolument pas de l'horreur. C'est parfois dérangeant, ou bizarre, et il y a bien un jump scare je crois, mais c'est tout.
L'histoire, racontée par des vidéos et des voix (dictaphones, répondeurs...), est sympathique et bien mise en scène, mais malheureusement plutôt simple et prévisible.
Comme ce ne sont pas les énigmes, trop simples, qui vont vous pousser à avancer, si vous n'accrochez pas à l'histoire vous n'aurez aucun envie de poursuivre.

À noter : les contrôles sont un peu casse pied. Les déplacements se font uniquement par rapport à l'orientation du casque.
Il arrive que le jeu perde la position du joueur. C'est le seul jeu qui me fasse ça, ça ne vient pas de ma config. Du coup les manettes sont décalées par rapport aux mouvements du joueur. Il arrive aussi que le jeu vous détecte trop bas (au ras du sol) ou trop haut (comme monté sur un meuble).
Il n'indique pas la barrière chaperonne. C'est idiot, et pas très grave, mais attention quand même.
Avec ces différents éléments cumulés, la jouabilité en prend un coup. Attendez peut-être un patch si le confort de jeu est important pour vous.

Moi je suis resté coincé après une bonne heure. Je ne sais pas si c'était un bug ou quelque chose que je n'ai pas compris, mais je n'ai pas réussi à sortir 

Spoiler Alert! 


d'une pièce retournée

. Si quelqu'un a une idée...

Je le recommanderai si vous aimez ce genre d'ambiance "à la black mirror", mais attention, il n'est pas toujours confortable, et il a l'air court...

----------


## Bibik

Promos VR chez Greenmangaming

----------


## septicflesh

Vous avez vu ? Ils vont faire un fornite like en vr ?  ::o: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=LBAoiYO9epg

Vous en pensez quoi ?  ::o:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Vous avez vu ? Ils vont faire un fornite like en vr ? 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=LBAoiYO9epg
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


Ou un PUBG like.  ::ninja::  On a déjà Stand Out VR. A venir, j'ai vu un Overduty VR.

----------


## septicflesh

> Ou un PUBG like.  On a déjà Stand Out VR. A venir, j'ai vu un Overduty VR.


ça ne ressemble pas du tout a un PUBG plus a un fornite, niveau graphisme, contruction de mur etc ...
La oui effectivement les autre jeux que tu as cité c'est du PUBG

----------


## 564.3

> Vous avez vu ? Ils vont faire un fornite like en vr ? 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=LBAoiYO9epg


Il y a quelques idées sympa, à voir ce que ça donne dans la pratique.

Le seul que j'ai essayé en VR est le mode BR de Rec Room.
BAM a aussi un mode BR que je n'ai pas testé. Faudrait que je le réinstalle à l'occase…

Pas mal de monde attend surtout le BR sur lequel bosse le dev de Pavlov. Il y a une base solide et une grosse communauté potentielle.

----------


## Hem

Je me suis pris Skyrim du coup. c'est vraiment pas mal du tout même si ça reste Skyrim. C'est l'occasion de faire un Mage ce coup-ci :D (surtout parce que vaut mieux pas toucher aux armes de mélée, et l'arc ça demande de passer du temps accroupi, j'ai pas les cuisses pour  ::ninja:: ).
Est-ce que vous savez s'il y a une solution pour régler la dimension du monde ? Y'a plein de trucs trop grand, ça fait un peu parc d’attraction.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je me suis pris Skyrim du coup. c'est vraiment pas mal du tout même si ça reste Skyrim. C'est l'occasion de faire un Mage ce coup-ci :D (surtout parce que vaut mieux pas toucher aux armes de mélée, et l'arc ça demande de passer du temps accroupi, j'ai pas les cuisses pour ).
> Est-ce que vous savez s'il y a une solution pour régler la dimension du monde ? Y'a plein de trucs trop grand, ça fait un peu parc d’attraction.


Joue debout sur un tabouret?  ::):

----------


## Hem

C'est pas global. Genre les pnj, les armes, les portes, les arbres, les assiettes, les escaliers, les pigeons, etc (le etc le plus cohérent du monde) ça va. Mais d'autres trucs genre les pommes, les rochers, les tables, les brasiers, les pentes (75° de pente, en courrant oklm), dafuq c'est géant.

C'est gênant pour interagir avec le décor aussi. J'ai l'impression d'avoir des bras de 20cm, rien que pour lire l'ath faut je tende le bras.

Ça fait tout drôle par rapport à Echo par exemple, où j'ai trouvé le body awareness completement dingue.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bah, normal, c'est un jeu Bethesda !  ::P:

----------


## Bibik

J'hésite à prendre Superhot VR sur le microsoft store, moins cher que gmg mais je sais pas s'il y a des contres-indications particulières.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est pas global. Genre les pnj, les armes, les portes, les arbres, les assiettes, les escaliers, les pigeons, etc (le etc le plus cohérent du monde) ça va. Mais d'autres trucs genre les pommes, les rochers, les tables, les brasiers, les pentes (75° de pente, en courrant oklm), dafuq c'est géant.
> 
> C'est gênant pour interagir avec le décor aussi. J'ai l'impression d'avoir des bras de 20cm, rien que pour lire l'ath faut je tende le bras.
> 
> Ça fait tout drôle par rapport à Echo par exemple, où j'ai trouvé le body awareness completement dingue.


C'est un portage assez correct d'un jeu conçu pour écran, vaux mieux pas le comparer à la Rolls des jeux conçus pour la VR…
Si t'essaies le mod de DOOM 3, ça sera peut-être pire. En tous cas ça m'avait aussi choqué. Dans Serious Sam beaucoup de choses semblent bizarres aussi, mais vu l'univers délirant du jeu ça gène mois.
Parmi les milliers de mods de Skyrim, il y en a peut-être un par des furieux qui ont refait les objets les plus disproportionnés. En tous cas j'attends une promo à genre 20€ pour craquer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'hésite à prendre Superhot VR sur le microsoft store, moins cher que gmg mais je sais pas s'il y a des contres-indications particulières.


La contre-indication c'est que si tu prends un Rift 2 ou autre casque non WMR par la suite, tu ne pourras plus y jouer.
La boutique la plus perenne est Steam, actuellement.

----------


## Bibik

> La contre-indication c'est que si tu prends un Rift 2 ou autre casque non WMR par la suite, tu ne pourras plus y jouer.
> La boutique la plus perenne est Steam, actuellement.


Wokay merci ! Comme j'ai moyen d'avoir un coupon de 5 sur le windows store et que je compte pas changer de matos, je pense y aller dessus.

----------


## nodulle

> La boutique la plus perenne est Steam, actuellement.


Et officiellement multi-plateforme !  :;):

----------


## Endymion

> Et officiellement multi-plateforme !


Pérenne car multi-plateforme.

----------


## 564.3

> Et officiellement multi-plateforme !


VivePort est officiellement multi-plateforme depuis quelques mois et a un système d'abonnement en plus de l'achat, mais tout le monde dit que l'appli est naze.
Ils utilisent OpenVR mais c'est indépendant de Steam.

Pas mal de devs ne se font pas chier à sortir leurs jeux dessus, même si c'est surtout administratif.
Pour les pousser à faire la démarche, HTC a décidé que les revenus allaient à 100% aux dev jusqu'à fin 2018, ce qui est plutôt pas mal. Par contre pour les clients, ça reste difficile de se motiver…

----------


## nodulle

> Pérenne car multi-plateforme.


Je ne suis pas d'accord qu'elle soit pérenne *car* multi-plateforme. Sans cet aspect multi-plateforme (dans le sens où il supporte plusieurs type de casques) c'est déjà une solution pérenne pour tout un tas de raison.  ::):

----------


## Hem

Je soutiens Endymion. Une solution qui dépend d'un unique produit commercial ne peut être pérenne.

----------


## 564.3

> Je ne suis pas d'accord qu'elle soit pérenne *car* multi-plateforme. Sans cet aspect multi-plateforme (dans le sens où il supporte plusieurs type de casques) c'est déjà une solution pérenne pour tout un tas de raison.


Pour moi c'est pérenne pour les deux raisons:
- peu de risques que Steam ferme boutique (en tous cas moins que VivePort, notamment)
- politique de support maximal pour tout le matos qui existe et existera: acheter un jeu là, c'est avoir le maximum de probabilité de pouvoir encore y jouer dans quelques années avec un nouveau casque

Avec OpenXR on espère qu'Oculus et MS supporteront le matos tiers, mais tant que ça n'est pas fait…

----------


## nodulle

Je suis effectivement d'accord avec tout le monde. Sauf avec Endymion qui affirme "Pérenne *car* multi-plateforme." et c'est là où je ne suis pas d'accord car ça sous entend que c'est le seul motif qui la rend pérenne.
Je n'ai pas inclus l'aspect multi-plateforme dans la pérennité car c'est déjà de base une boutique ultra-méga-giga-pérenne sans cet aspect. Mais il est vrais que ça en fait partie et ça renforce encore plus sa pérennité.

----------


## Endymion

> Je suis effectivement d'accord avec tout le monde. Sauf avec Endymion qui affirme "Pérenne *car* multi-plateforme." et c'est là où je ne suis pas d'accord car ça sous entend que c'est le seul motif qui la rend pérenne.
> Je n'ai pas inclus l'aspect multi-plateforme dans la pérennité car c'est déjà de base une boutique ultra-méga-giga-pérenne sans cet aspect. Mais il est vrais que ça en fait partie et ça renforce encore plus sa pérennité.


Je dis que c'est pérenne car multi-plateforme, au sens où l'achat effectué est pérenne;
- j'ai un oculus, j'achète un jeu sur l'oculus store, plus tard j'achète un casque non oculus, soit l'oculus store est devenu multi-plateforme soit je l'ai dans l'os.
- j'ai un oculus, j'achète sur steam, plus tard j'achète un casque non oculus, je devrais pouvoir jouer à tout mes jeux. Enfin selon liste de compatibilité certes, mais au moins ce ne sera pas le store qui sera source de blocage.

C'est pour cette raison que, par exemple, j'ai acheté Elite Dangerous sur Steam et non Oculus Store, malgré que j'ai toujours 50€ de crédit dessus.
Comme je n'y acheterais sûrement pas Dirt Rally ou Project Cars.

----------


## Hem

Steam est pérenne sans multi-plateforme parce qu'il se base sur Windows, le produit informatique le plus pérenne du monde. On sait sans soucis que dans 10 ans on aura toujours un Windows sous la main capable de lancer un jeu qu'on achète aujourd'hui.

Pour la VR c'est pas du tout le cas. Le marché est très jeune, segmenté et sans garanti de pérennité justement. Je pense qu'à terme on aura plus du tout aucune solution propriétaire mais pour l'instant le plus safe c'est quand même de mettre ses oeufs dans la bibliothèque qui en englobe le plus. Même si imho pour l'instant y'a rien de pérenne du tout, on est sur pc donc y'a toujours moyen de bidouiller mais c'est pas impossible qu'on se retrouve avec la même chose que le marché console.
Ça a beau être sur Steam, si t’achètes un jeu exclusif Oculus et que dans 10 ans y'a plus d'Oculus...  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs le délire des Oculus/Vive/Wmr/Steam Home je trouve que c'est une grosse connerie. Ils ont chacun leurs réglages et par moment je dois passer par 3 maisons virtuelles différentes pour lancer un jeu :lol.

----------


## 564.3

> D'ailleurs le délire des Oculus/Vive/Wmr/Steam Home je trouve que c'est une grosse connerie. Ils ont chacun leurs réglages et par moment je dois passer par 3 maisons virtuelles différentes pour lancer un jeu :lol.


On peut les court-circuiter dans tous les sens. En tous cas je ne les utilise ni sur Steam ni sur Oculus. Je n'ai pas de WMR, mais je crois que c'est possible aussi.

Sinon, un petit "day one" qui se profile pour moi: BALSA Model Flight Simulator (quand ça sera le jour de la release Steam, bien sur  ::ninja:: )




Note: c'est le premier jeu du lead dev de KSP, depuis qu'il a démarré son studio.

----------


## poulpator

Yop les canards casqués.
J'hésite à me prendre le Star Trek sur GMG  avec la petite promo.
Est-ce que ça vaut le coup ou c'est mort y a plus personne pour jouer dessus (vu que c'est multi..) ?

----------


## 564.3

> Est-ce que ça vaut le coup ou c'est mort y a plus personne pour jouer dessus (vu que c'est multi..) ?


Il y a les stats SteamDB, et ça n'a pas l'air la fête https://steamdb.info/app/527100/graphs/
Après il suffit de trouver quelques autres gens motivés, il y avait un thread dédié sur le forum, s'il n'est pas trop enterré.

Sinon c'est la foire aux simulateurs de vols en ce moment, il y a aussi une preview de FlyInside Flight Simulator sur RoadToVR.
C'est controlable avec les manettes VR, mais dans la version actuelle l'ergonomie n'a pas l'air top. Au pire on peut toujours utiliser les controleurs habituels (hotas, claviers…).
Une démo et l'EA ne sont dispo que via le site des devs, pour l'instant.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Star Trek est crosspplay Oculus ET playstation VR ET joueurs on VR.

Après a ce prix, ca vaut le coup de se motiver a quelques canards.

----------


## poulpator

Ok, je le tente.
Si jamais y a des canards chauds, je pense lancer le jeu lundi soir  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je serai bien partant pour du Star Trek Bridge Crew. Je ne l'ai toujours pas finit.

----------


## nodulle

On s'était motivé avec quelques canards il y a maintenant quelques mois. On y avait joué une fois et ensuite j'ai complètement zappé, je les ai donc lâchement abandonné...  ::|: 

Mais si il y a des motivés, je veux bien être des vôtres !  ::):

----------


## septicflesh

Dite les canards je viens de faire une session avec Noddule en vr sur palvov et j'ai un serieux soucis, avec un de mes capteurs sur oculus rift.

En effet pour faire du roomscale, j'ai foutu mes sensors en diagonale comme tout le monde ici je pense x), mais pour avoir assez de câble:
j'ai branché sur ma tour deux rallonges en usb 3 pour relier mon deuxième contrôleur qui est le plus loin du pc. 

Le soucis est que celui ci est reconnu en tant que USB2. Du coup, j'ai essayé de branché seulement mon sensor sur le pc, ensuite avec l'une des rallonges et avec l'autre rallonge, tous reconnu en UB3. Par contre quand je connecte les 2 rallonges USB3 + le sensor et paff problème il est reconnu non plus en USB3 mais en 2. Evidemment j'ai test aussi avec different port usb3 de ma tour  ::): 

Je me demandais si vous aviez une solution, car du coup pour jouer je sens bien que les mouvements ne suivent pas bien, puisque du coup je me retrouve avec un seul capteur ;(

----------


## Erokh

Elles font quelle taille au total tes 2 rallonges? Parce que si c'est comme tous les autres signaux, l'usb3 accepté une longueur de câble maximale, que tu as sûrement t dépassée, d'où ton souci.
Pour moi il y a 2 solutions:
- acheter une seule grosse rallonge certifiée usb3
- placer le capteur à un endroit différent, qui nécessite moins de longueur.

À mon avis il faut privilégier la 2eme solution : c'est pas parce que c'est pas optimum que ça marchera pas aussi bien  :;):

----------


## septicflesh

> Elles font quelle taille au total tes 2 rallonges? Parce que si c'est comme tous les autres signaux, l'usb3 accepté une longueur de câble maximale, que tu as sûrement t dépassée, d'où ton souci.
> Pour moi il y a 2 solutions:
> - acheter une seule grosse rallonge certifiée usb3
> - placer le capteur à un endroit différent, qui nécessite moins de longueur.
> 
> À mon avis il faut privilégier la 2eme solution : c'est pas parce que c'est pas optimum que ça marchera pas aussi bien


Effectivement, j'ai connecté 2 cable de 3 m de cette marque :
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

donc ça veut dire que 6 mètre c'est de trop pour de l'USB 3, et ça devient donc du 2 ?
Car je n arrive pas a avoir de l'info sur le net

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Il faut voir si le câble est certifié 3.0 ou pas. Ce n'est pas forcément qu'une question de distance.

Bon après, tu as des rallonges auto-alimentées, mais bon, autant prendre un troisieme sensor à ce prix :D

----------


## septicflesh

> Il faut voir si le câble est certifié 3.0 ou pas. Ce n'est pas forcément qu'une question de distance.
> 
> Bon après, tu as des rallonges auto-alimentées, mais bon, autant prendre un troisieme sensor à ce prix :D


Oué j'ai vu le prix, mais un 3 eme sensor ne serait pas assez, car je fais parcourir mes câbles le long du mur, et à l'avenir j'aimerai fixé mes sensors non plus sur un meuble mais au plafond x) Du coup il me faut du câble x)
Quand j'avais acheté cette marque, j'avais vu un américain qui a fait sont setp up vr avec ces câbles et lui c'est carrément 3 -4 rallonges connectées entre elles du coup, j'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal a comprendre ^^

M'enfin bon merci pour vos réponses ^^

----------


## Erokh

> Effectivement, j'ai connecté 2 cable de 3 m de cette marque :
> https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> donc ça veut dire que 6 mètre c'est de trop pour de l'USB 3, et ça devient donc du 2 ?
> Car je n arrive pas a avoir de l'info sur le net


Apparemment 6m c'est un peu trop, oui.

Après, selon différents facteurs, ça peut passer chez certains.

----------


## Rodwin

Du coup, Star Trek ce soir ou pas ?

----------


## nodulle

> Du coup, Star Trek ce soir ou pas ?


Si c'est le cas je pourrais pas être des vôtres. J'ai chopé la crève donc ça sera sans moi.  ::(:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pareil, le combo Oculus + Gastro doit pas être folichon

----------


## poulpator

Roh. Si ça vous arrange je veux bien jouer mercredi  ::P:

----------


## Rodwin

On remet ça à mercredi alors

----------


## Rodwin

EmuVR marche plutôt bien !
Ça fait exactement ce que vous imaginez, ça émule vos consoles en VR, dans une chambre de gamin.
Attention, on ne parle pas de ROMs ici !

Pour participer à la Beta, c'est par là => http://www.emuvr.net/

Pour éviter de triple poster, j'édite mon précédent message :
Jouez à Virtual virtual reality !
C'est excellent.
Pendant deux heures (trois pour les plus lents comme moi) vous allez plonger dans tout un tas d'autres mondes, tous plus incroyables les uns que les autres.
Et y'a une histoire derrière tout ça.
J'en ai déjà trop dit, jouez y !

----------


## Sorkar

Un petit renseignement svp, étant passé sur une 1080ti, j'ai bien sur eu l’idée de tout essayer TAF et surtout en VR.

Alors ca dépote, aucun problème là dessus. Par contre sous PC2 VR, quand j’enlève mon casque, je vois que le compteur FPS steam m'affiche 45 fps. Ca m’étonne, au feeling j'ai l'impression que c'est plus que ca, et il me semble que l'occulus peux donner plus que ca non ?

Ou alors c'est un truc genre en fait c'est 45 fps par œil et donc pas de soucis ?

----------


## LolOleon

Exactement. Avec la reprojection asynchrone, tu peux tourner à 45 fps et avoir un jeu fluide, au prix de quelques artefacts.

----------


## Sorkar

Donc on est d'accord, pas possible d'afficher plus ? J'ai pas une VSYNC ou un truc alacon du genre a désactiver ?

Sinon, c'est moi où c'est le desert total niveau sortie VR en ce moment ?

----------


## Nibher

L'oculus fonctionne à 90FPS.
Ce qu'il se passe c'est que ton PC n'est pas capable de faire tourner PC2 à 90FPS, donc la retroprojection asynchrone se met en place : le jeu va touner à 45FPS mais les FPS manquantes seront introduites par interpolation.

----------


## Sorkar

> L'oculus fonctionne à 90FPS.
> Ce qu'il se passe c'est que ton PC n'est pas capable de faire tourner PC2 à 90FPS, donc la retroprojection asynchrone se met en place : le jeu va touner à 45FPS mais les FPS manquantes seront introduites par interpolation.


Bon, je vais tourner la question autrement puisque visiblement c'est pas clair  ::cry:: 

Est-ce que chez quelqu'un, steam affiche + de 45 ?

----------


## Nibher

Bah oui, l'oculus fonctionnant à 90 FPS, steam doit afficher 90FPS quand ton PC arrive à suivre.

----------


## Sorkar

Ok, donc j'ai bien une couille quelque part. C'est bien plafonné par quelque chose, ca ne monte jamais a 46 par exemple, ca baisse pas non plus... et avec une 1080ti, un 6600k et 16go de ram, ca m’étonnerai quand même fort que ca viennent d'un manque de puissance.

Qu'est-ce qui peux bien provoquer ca ? Un paramètre de l'occulus ? Faut que je test sur un autre jeu, c'est zarb  :nawak:

----------


## Hem

https://steamcommunity.com/app/37886...1765131390756/

----------


## Couillu

https://www.futura-sciences.com/tech...irtuels-73209/


Allez les gars continuez comme ça ! :D

----------


## Bopnc

> Ok, donc j'ai bien une couille quelque part. C'est bien plafonné par quelque chose, ca ne monte jamais a 46 par exemple, ca baisse pas non plus... et avec une 1080ti, un 6600k et 16go de ram, ca m’étonnerai quand même fort que ca viennent d'un manque de puissance.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui peux bien provoquer ca ? Un paramètre de l'occulus ? Faut que je test sur un autre jeu, c'est zarb


Comme ça a été expliqué plus haut, l'oculus doit tourner à 90FPS en permanence. S'il n'y arrive pas, il passe immédiatement à 45 FPS et interprète les frames manquantes. 

Ce comportement arrive même s'il te manque un ou deux FPS hein. Il lui faut du 90 pile, pas du 89. 
Par contre, tant qu'il n'arrive pas à faire du 90, il passe à 45 pile, et y reste s'il arrive à le tenir. Il est donc normal que ça ne dépasse pas pour monter à 45-50FPS.

L'explication la plus probable est donc que ton PC ne tiens pas les 90FPS stables. Soit parce que le jeu est trop gourmand (le double calcul/affichage pour les deux yeux pompe vraiment beaucoup), soit parce que quelque chose te ralentis le PC (absence d'Aero sur certains jeux, par exemple). Essaie de baisser les graphismes au minimum, pour voir.

----------


## Hem

> https://www.futura-sciences.com/tech...irtuels-73209/
> 
> 
> Allez les gars continuez comme ça ! :D


Ce genre de techno a l'air applicable sur tout le corps en plus. Des manches en plus des gants pour simuler la poussée sur les murs dans Echo  ::wub:: .

----------


## Dicsaw

> EmuVR marche plutôt bien !


J'allais le poster, ça déchire.  :Emo:  Et c'est super simple à mettre en place.

----------


## nodulle

> Ok, donc j'ai bien une couille quelque part. C'est bien plafonné par quelque chose, ca ne monte jamais a 46 par exemple, ca baisse pas non plus... et avec une 1080ti, un 6600k et 16go de ram, ca m’étonnerai quand même fort que ca viennent d'un manque de puissance.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui peux bien provoquer ca ? Un paramètre de l'occulus ? Faut que je test sur un autre jeu, c'est zarb


Je plussois Bopnc, le jeu calcul 45 mais tu as bien 90 qui arrive dans tes mirettes (avec l'ASW). Tu peux vérifier en affichant le debug dans le casque avec l'Oculus Tray Tool. Il me semble que tu dois y pouvoir le désactiver si l'envie te prend, ça sera par contre surement moins fluide.

----------


## mrFish

> Ok, donc j'ai bien une couille quelque part. C'est bien plafonné par quelque chose, ca ne monte jamais a 46 par exemple, ca baisse pas non plus... et avec une 1080ti, un 6600k et 16go de ram, ca m’étonnerai quand même fort que ca viennent d'un manque de puissance.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui peux bien provoquer ca ? Un paramètre de l'occulus ? Faut que je test sur un autre jeu, c'est zarb


Normal.
C'est soit 90fps soit 45fps quand tu passes en dessous des 90. Il n'y a pas de valeur intermédiaire.

Essaie de jouer avec les param graphique et le supersampling.

----------


## Sorkar

Non je vais pas y toucher, ca m'avais un peu interpelé c'est tout. Surtout que j'ai pas l'impression du tout d'avoir 45 fps, c'est totalement fluide (avec du supersampling a 150%). Sur écran avec 45 fps, ca m'aurai sauté à la gueule instantanément, mais pas là.

Merci a tous pour les infos  :;):

----------


## mrFish

> Non je vais pas y toucher, ca m'avais un peu interpelé c'est tout. Surtout que j'ai pas l'impression du tout d'avoir 45 fps, c'est totalement fluide (avec du supersampling a 150%). Sur écran avec 45 fps, ca m'aurai sauté à la gueule instantanément, mais pas là.
> 
> Merci a tous pour les infos


Yep la rétroprojection c'est assez magique  ::P:

----------


## Sheraf

Fallout 4 vr est en promo.


C'est bien? Ca va marcher avec une GTX1070 et un i5 ?

----------


## septicflesh

> Fallout 4 vr est en promo.
> 
> 
> C'est bien? Ca va marcher avec une GTX1070 et un i5 ?


J'ai hésité aussi, mais j'ai vu qu'il est compatible seulement avec le vive d'apres steam, mais avec ta conf ça devrait le faire.
Par contre contrairement a skyrim je crois qu'il n'a pas les DLCs qui vont avec  ::o:

----------


## 564.3

> Fallout 4 vr est en promo.
> C'est bien? Ca va marcher avec une GTX1070 et un i5 ?


D'après Bethesda, c'est le minimum donc ça devrait passer "de base". Mais ça va probablement dépendre des mods. Enfin, vaudra mieux l'avis de quelqu'un qui a pratiqué, je suis encore dans l'expectative.

Je voulais surtout annoncer qu'il allait y avoir un remaster de Chair in a Room: Greenwater, que j'avais vraiment bien aimé même s'il y avait pas mal de détails à améliorer.
Ça devrait être le cas là, et je crois que je vais me le refaire quand l'update sera sortie  :;): 

D'ailleurs j'ai pas encore fait tous les épisodes de The Exorcist: Legion VR, en attendant. Et pas fini Hellblade non plus.
Mais j'ai tendance à y aller molo sur les jeux d'ambiance assez horrifiques… faut que je sois dans le bon état d'esprit et contexte.

----------


## Erokh

> https://www.futura-sciences.com/tech...irtuels-73209/
> 
> 
> Allez les gars continuez comme ça ! :D


 ::wub:: 




> Ce genre de techno a l'air applicable sur tout le corps en plus. Des manches en plus des gants pour simuler la poussée sur les murs dans Echo .


ouais je sais pas trop: ça représente quelle force, 40 Newton?

----------


## Hideo

Si on "converti" les newtons en kg ça fait ~4 kg. Ça me parait 'achement beaucoup mais au final le monsieur il parle "d'une tasse de café très très dure".

----------


## Erokh

4kg ça me paraît pas énorme au contraire (ma référence: j'arrive à porter un pack d'eau de 9kg à un doigt) mais j'y connais pas grand chose en forces appliquées. 

Après faut voir la réactivité du bousin, aussi, mais vu la techno que pense qu'on peut être à peu près tranquille là-dessus.

----------


## Hem

T'arrives à tenir 9kg avec ton doigts sans qu'il se décroche de ta main pas à les soulever, nuance.

----------


## 564.3

Valve a sorti en beta une version plus avancée de la reprojection asynchrone qui peut marcher sur plusieurs frames, qu'ils appellent "Motion Smoothing".
Ça permettrait de rattraper du 30fps ou même du 22.5fps, par exemple. À voir si ça ressemble encore à quelque chose de correct.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/250...61565016280495

Pour l'instant ça ne fonctionne qu'avec Windows 10 et un GPU NVidia, et du matos natif donc ni Oculus ni WMR, dont les drivers ont leurs propres algos.
Je crois que WMR permettait déjà d'aller assez bas, du genre 30fps mais avec affichage à 60fps au lieu de 90. À vérifier.

----------


## Hideo

Ouh ça a l'air bien ça.

On a fait la config d'un WMR y'a quelques jours avec un pote, on a pas cherché à pousser plus loin mais sur cette plateforme on peut effectivement activer la reprojection en bidouillant un fichier de config.

Et je sais pas si passé par ici :

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Valve a sorti en beta une version plus avancée de la reprojection asynchrone qui peut marcher sur plusieurs frames, qu'ils appellent "Motion Smoothing".
> Ça permettrait de rattraper du 30fps ou même du 22.5fps, par exemple. À voir si ça ressemble encore à quelque chose de correct.
> https://steamcommunity.com/games/250...61565016280495
> 
> Pour l'instant ça ne fonctionne qu'avec Windows 10 et un GPU NVidia, et du matos natif donc ni Oculus ni WMR, dont les drivers ont leurs propres algos.
> Je crois que WMR permettait déjà d'aller assez bas, du genre 30fps mais avec affichage à 60fps au lieu de 90. À vérifier.


Tiens, je ne retrouve plus où il faut activer la Reprojection Asynchrone. Steam VR me dit que c'est désactivé du coup je ne profite pas du Motion Smoothing. Et je n'ai plus le bouton Performance dans les Paramètres de Steam VR Beta.  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

> Tiens, je ne retrouve plus où il faut activer la Reprojection Asynchrone. Steam VR me dit que c'est désactivé du coup je ne profite pas du Motion Smoothing. Et je n'ai plus le bouton Performance dans les Paramètres de Steam VR Beta.


Dans le dernier changelog, ils demandent de mettre Motion Smoothing sur "always on".
Ça le remplace peut-être, il y a déjà eu 3 patchs dans la branche beta depuis l'annonce… j'attends que ça soit stable avant de tout péter  :tired: 
Il parait qu'Advanced Settings est (ou était) HS, notamment.
Bon, c'est pas comme si j'en avais besoin sur les jeux auxquels je joue en ce moment, c'est plutôt du genre low-end.
Je commence un peu à prend le coup de main dans Jet Island, est c'est bien fun de faire des enchaînements avec le grappin, les boosters, l'inertie…

Rien vu concernant le bouton Performance.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ça le remplace peut-être, il y a déjà eu 3 patchs dans la branche beta depuis l'annonce… j'attends que ça soit stable avant de tout péter 
> Il parait qu'Advanced Settings est (ou était) HS, notamment.
> Dans le dernier changelog, ils demandent de mettre Motion Smoothing sur "always on".
> 
> Rien vu concernant le bouton Performance.


J'ai aucun bouton pour activer quoique se soit.  ::(:  Je peux simplement modifier le super sampling, définir les périphs par défaut, activer les limites, etc... mais rien pour le rendu.  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai aucun bouton pour activer quoique se soit.  Je peux simplement modifier le super sampling, définir les périphs par défaut, activer les limites, etc... mais rien pour le rendu.


T'as plus qu'à attendre un patch  ::ninja::

----------


## Rodwin

Accounting+ est sorti, et son trailer est excellent !

----------


## Hideo

Hover Junkers gratos pour les deux prochain jours.

----------


## 564.3

> Accounting+ est sorti, et son trailer est excellent !


Ouaip, enfin  ::love:: 
Même si je crois que j'y jouerais pas de si tôt vu mon planning de ce WE…

Sinon MetalDestroyer, je suppose que tu as vu le thread Reddit sur le dernier patch, il semblerait que l'option "Motion Smoothing" soit par appli et pas générale.
Il y en a qui sont assez déçu des artefacts visuels en tous cas. Mais faut voir jusqu'à quel point ils poussent le bouchon.

----------


## Couillu

> Hover Junkers gratos pour les deux prochain jours.


Dommage qu'il n'y ai plus personne dessus. J'ai passé beaucoup trop de temps dans le lobby à attendre une partie  ::(: 


Sinon je sui trop content, j'ai déménagé, je vais enfin avoir suffisament de place pour jouer sans tricher sur les limites de ma pièce !  ::love::

----------


## Rodwin

On peut peut-être s'organiser une petite soirée sur Hover Junkers ce week-end ?
Pas ce soir pour moi.

----------


## Couillu

> Accounting+ est sorti, et son trailer est excellent !


Oh j'avais pas vu. Le trailer est excellent ! :D Ça donne envie !

----------


## Hem

Le premier était bien?

----------


## Hideo

Je viens de faire un test a l'instant sur WARDUST (un genre de bf en beta), c'est cool et de temps en temps y'a un déchirement de l'image ça s'est particulièrement senti quand j’étais en train de viser avec un snipe mais c’était jouable.
Hier je pouvais à peine jouer., du coup ca va dans le bon sens.
Perso je suis habitué a jouer dans des conditions "limites", je suis sur une 1060 et un proco asthmatique en laptop et je trouve ça cool. On est plus aware des moments ou le framerate tombe mais ca enlève une bonne partie du "ralentissement" que j'ai l'habitude d'avoir et ca fait du bien à la tête.

@Hem
Si tu aime bien Rick & Morty c'est dans la même veine (et fais par un des co-créateur).

Et le premier est gratos si tu veux test  :;):

----------


## Rodwin

> Le premier était bien?


Oui, mais l'humour (en anglais) est particulier.

----------


## Hideo

Par contre wai anglais obligatoire, mais je semble que sur le + y'a des sous-titres pour pas mal de langues.

----------


## mrFish

> Le premier était bien?


Il est gratos du coup a essayé. C'est des petites scenettes ça dure 15min.

----------


## 564.3

> Par contre wai anglais obligatoire, mais je semble que sur le + y'a des sous-titres pour pas mal de langues.


Ouais, c'est ce qu'ils avaient l'air de dire dans le trailer.

Concernant le Motion Smoothing, il y en a qui sont revenu à l'ancien système. La reprojection qui ne déforme pas l'image est préférable selon le contexte, notamment quand il n'y a pas beaucoup de reprojection ni de mouvement.
Par contre quand on commence méchamment à perdre des FPS (en dessous de 45), ce système doit être mieux que rien.
À voir si on pourra cumuler les deux.

À noter qu'Oculus va sortir une nouvelle version de l'ASW qui prend en compte des infos de rendu de la scène, donc l'image devrait être moins déformée dans pas mal de cas. Par contre il faut que le jeu soit modifié pour, et ça ne réglera pas le problème des objets qui bougent/changent au sein de la scène. À voir s'ils décident aussi de rattraper moins de 45fps, mais plus on le fait moins le résultat a de chances d'être correct.

En tous cas, je me demande comment rend la méthode de la dernière chance de WMR. Faudrait que quelqu'un fasse un article comparatif de tous ces mécanismes.
Mais de toute façon les préférences dépendent des sensibilités des usagers.

Pour Hover Junkers, je ne serais pas trop dispo ce WE et il faudrait que je réinstalle le jeu, mais sinon pourquoi pas.

----------


## septicflesh

> Par contre wai anglais obligatoire, mais je semble que sur le + y'a des sous-titres pour pas mal de langues.


Qu'est ce qu'ils font chier de sortir des jeux full anglais, moi perso au bout d'un moment ça me saoul. On ne demande pas grand chose, un sous titre suffirait -_-

----------


## Hideo

Bhé c'est ce que je dis, pour celui-ci ils ont mis des sous-titres.
Mais ça reste un jeu pensé et écrit en anglais, les jeux de mots sont souvent difficiles à traduire.

----------


## Erokh

> Qu'est ce qu'ils font chier de sortir des jeux full anglais, moi perso au bout d'un moment ça me saoul. On ne demande pas grand chose, un sous titre suffirait -_-


La traduction, en fait ça peut très vite devenir compliqué (et cher). Et ça demande à être pensé dès le début du projet.
exemples en vrac:
- certains caractères polonais ne sont pas supportés en UTF-8 => tu dois prévoir ton jeu en UTF-16 si tu veux le traduire en polak
- les traductions ont besoin d'un minimum de contexte, il ne suffit pas de sortir les lignes de dialogue en brut, sinon même un traducteur pro te fera un truc du niveau de google trad. Donc il ne suffit pas d'envoyer un xml à un servcice traudction
- certaines notions font appel à la culture: un jeu de mot, une blague marchera du tonnerre en anglais mais tombera à plat en chinois, par exemple
- Alpha Protocol avait des sous-titres tout pourris parce qu'ils ont gardé le rythme anglophone. Du coup en français, qui est plus verbeux, tu n'avais pas le temps de tout lire que le sous-titre était passé. J'ose pas imaginer le calvaire des allemands, vu que leur langue crée des mots/phrases 3 fois plus longs encore que les nôtres  :^_^:

----------


## 564.3

> certains caractères polonais ne sont pas supportés en UTF-8 => tu dois prévoir ton jeu en UTF-16 si tu veux le traduire en polak


Tu m'as mis un doute, mais j'ai quand même vérifié et c'est la même chose mais encodé d'une autre façon https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compar...code_encodings

Le problème c'est plutôt s'ils utilisent du bon vieil ASCII des familles, ou peut-être même du latin-1.
De nos jours ça ne se fait plus trop, mais à une époque il y en a qui ont du avoir des surprises, ouais  ::): 

Sinon un autre problème plus spécifique à la VR, c'est le placement des sous-titres. Il y a peut-être des recommandations officielles quand même.
Ça ne doit pas être trop petit, flotter ni trop près ni trop loin, gérer ce qui arrive si un objet passe à travers (en général c'est une couche par dessus et ça fait bizarre, plutôt qu'ils soient planqués), etc…

----------


## 564.3

> T'as plus qu'à attendre un patch


Il y en a eu un aujourd'hui, visiblement il y avait une incompatibilité qui fait que la reprojection restait désactivée.
Et maintenant il est aussi possible de le tester sous Win7.

----------


## Dicsaw

Dead Effect 2 :vomi: J'ai demandé un remboursement, les portages de jeux mobiles c'est pas possible.

Du coup hop, craquage de compet: ONWARD A MOI  :Vibre:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Il y en a eu un aujourd'hui, visiblement il y avait une incompatibilité qui fait que la reprojection restait désactivée.
> Et maintenant il est aussi possible de le tester sous Win7.


je viens de voir. Je testerai du coup ce week avec le module sans fil que je prendrai demain.

----------


## 564.3

> je viens de voir. Je testerai du coup ce week avec le module sans fil que je prendrai demain.


Arf, t'as pas trop tardé à craquer  ::): 

Si tu peux, enregistre des stats d'usage CPU avant/après.
Il y avait encore un thread Reddit sur le sujet où j'ai demandé si quelqu'un avait fait des mesures… et mon commentaire a seulement été upvoté (mais pas beaucoup non plus).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dead Effect 2 :vomi: J'ai demandé un remboursement, les portages de jeux mobiles c'est pas possible.
> 
> Du coup hop, craquage de compet: ONWARD A MOI


T'aurais du prendre Overkill VR plutôt  ::trollface::  

Spoiler Alert! 


(un autre portage de jeu mobile)



Ceci dit, j'ai pis les deux quand c'était le début de la VR et qu'on manquait de contenu, et même si c'était très _grindy_ le gameplay n'était pas trop aux fraises non plus.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Putain Overkill VR...les pires 20€ dépensés de ma vie, quelle honte ce truc mon dieu. brrrrrrrrrrrr.

----------


## 564.3

> Putain Overkill VR...les pires 20€ dépensés de ma vie, quelle honte ce truc mon dieu. brrrrrrrrrrrr.


C'était 2016, j'étais jeune et j'avais faim… et c'était pas si mauvais que ça une fois qu'on s'y est fait.
Par contre je crois que j'ai laissé tomber quand je suis resté bloqué à une mission à cause d'un bug.

----------


## Dicsaw

> le gameplay n'était pas trop aux fraises non plus.


Dead Effect c'est pas terriblement honteux non plus et "ça peut faire le travail" ouais... mais pour la comparaison Doom 3 avec le mod vr est mieux foutu.

Mais bon c'est pas grave, l'avantage de la vr c'est qu'on fait vite de voir si le jeu est moisi, couplé au système de remboursement c'est possible de tester plein de trucs en faisant le radin.  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Arf, t'as pas trop tardé à craquer 
> 
> Si tu peux, enregistre des stats d'usage CPU avant/après.
> Il y avait encore un thread Reddit sur le sujet où j'ai demandé si quelqu'un avait fait des mesures… et mon commentaire a seulement été upvoté (mais pas beaucoup non plus).
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu as des outils à conseiller ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Putain Overkill VR...les pires 20€ dépensés de ma vie, quelle honte ce truc mon dieu. brrrrrrrrrrrr.


Ouais, mais pouvoir bouger son corps, c'est pas trop mal. Contrairement à la version mobile. Par contre, le côté grinding me rebute.  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

> Tu as des outils à conseiller ?


À priori le plus adapté dans les outils fourni de base est Performance Monitor, en enregistrant les données ou en mettant une longue plage d'observation du graph live puis en faisant un screenshot (ça fait genre 10min au moins, je ne sais plus).
Mais il y a peut-être des pros ici qui ont de meilleurs outils.

Je vais voir si je trouve une bonne doc, j'ai tendance à utiliser ça un peu à l'arrache et le redécouvrir / reparamétrer à chaque fois…
Éventuellement refs à voir sur https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Performance_Monitor

Edit: les premières réponses de Google ont des articles qui font un passage sur les divers points importants de façon plus didactique que les docs de MS. Il y en a peut-être d'autres mieux foutus, mais c'est déjà ça. Je mets celui qui m'a l'air le mieux https://www.windowscentral.com/how-u...tor-windows-10




> Ouais, mais pouvoir bouger son corps, c'est pas trop mal. Contrairement à la version mobile. Par contre, le côté grinding me rebute.


On passe son temps à couvert, c'est un des rares FPS où j'avais eu les jambes explosées à la fin d'une session  ::): 
Sinon le feeling des armes est un peu en carton, aussi.

----------


## 564.3

Voici un exemple d'un vieux test que j'avais fait.
J'ai ajouté des commentaires sur l'image, mais plus en détail:
Matos: CPU: i5-4590 RAM: 8Go GPU: GTX1070 (pas vu de bon counter pour le GPU, mais je suppose que j'ai de la marge dans ces jeux)

Jeux dans l'ordre, avec une pause entre les coups et SteamVR + Steam qui tourne (quasi rien d'autre) ~40% RAM et ~40-50% CPU utilisé (selon ce que je fais, à noter que je n'utilise pas Home):
- Beat Saber: ~50% RAM ~60% CPU
- BoxVR: ~65% RAM et CPU en dents de scie entre 60 et 95%. Ça m'a étonné qu'il bouffe autant de CPU, rien de remarquable in-game, peut-être de la reprojection lors des mini-pics à 100% mais je n'ai pas vérifié.
- The Wizards avec lequel j'ai des problèmes: ~55% RAM mais CPU en dents de scie entre 75 et 100% (avec pertes de frames cad moins de 45fps). Pour déclencher le pb à coups sur, il suffit que je prenne une tours dans menu principal. Le reste du temps ça roule.



En rouge le CPU, en bleu foncé la RAM, en jaune les I/O HDD, en vert la taille du paging file et en bleu clair les accès au paging file (je ne sais pas trop pourquoi il y en a eu un pendant BoxVR).

----------


## Dicsaw

OULALALA ONWARD  :Vibre:   :Vibre: 

Enfin mon jeu multi à objectif  :Bave:  je viens de faire une heure et demie d'une traite, ça défonce tout. L'attention au détail (la vapeur expirée quand il fait froid §§§), la qualité des maps, les différents objectifs... ça sent vraiment le jeu réfléchi de A à Z, pas de la bricole comme Pavlov. Et tain ça fait peur d’être au milieu du champ de bataille.  ::mellow:: 

D'ailleurs le rythme lent me convient mieux, avancer lentement dans les couloirs d'un tanker, en vision nocturne, avec un coéquipier à coté qui vérifie les coins, pendant qu'on entend les tirs à l’extérieur... c'est génial. Je pense qu'actuellement c'est le plus proche de Firewall/Siege que je puisse trouver.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> À priori le plus adapté dans les outils fourni de base est Performance Monitor, en enregistrant les données ou en mettant une longue plage d'observation du graph live puis en faisant un screenshot (ça fait genre 10min au moins, je ne sais plus).
> Mais il y a peut-être des pros ici qui ont de meilleurs outils.
> 
> Je vais voir si je trouve une bonne doc, j'ai tendance à utiliser ça un peu à l'arrache et le redécouvrir / reparamétrer à chaque fois…
> Éventuellement refs à voir sur https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Performance_Monitor
> 
> Edit: les premières réponses de Google ont des articles qui font un passage sur les divers points importants de façon plus didactique que les docs de MS. Il y en a peut-être d'autres mieux foutus, mais c'est déjà ça. Je mets celui qui m'a l'air le mieux https://www.windowscentral.com/how-u...tor-windows-10
> 
> 
> ...


Erf. Je pensais à un outil intégré à Steam VR et faire un test sur un jeu avec une scène fixe à la VR Mark. Mais, du coup, je n'aurai pas le niveau de détail de Perf Monitor.

----------


## 564.3

> Enfin mon jeu multi à objectif  je viens de faire une heure et demie d'une traite, ça défonce tout. L'attention au détail (la vapeur expirée quand il fait froid §§§), la qualité des maps, les différents objectifs... ça sent vraiment le jeu réfléchi de A à Z, pas de la bricole comme Pavlov. Et tain ça fait peur d’être au milieu du champ de bataille.


Les tempêtes de sable c'est bien cool aussi. C'est ballot que t'ai attendu autant pour le prendre, vu que ça a l'air d'être ton genre de jeux  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Erf. Je pensais à un outil intégré à Steam VR et faire un test sur un jeu avec une scène fixe à la VR Mark. Mais, du coup, je n'aurai pas le niveau de détail de Perf Monitor.


Le gros intérêt de Perf Monitor c'est d'avoir une période de graph longue même en direct, ce qui n'est pas le cas des autres outils de Windows (Task Manager ou Resource Monitor). Je mets ça au max (15-20min visiblement), je regarde de temps en temps ou entre des sessions de test de jeu, et screenshot s'il s'est passé quelque chose d'intéressant.

L'outil intégré de Steam m'avait semblé assez peu lisible et j'avais l'impression qu'il perturbait les jeux (perfs encore pire), mais faudrait que je reteste. Et il ne vérifie pas la RAM, les I/O paging file, les I/O HDD en général. Par contre il est vachement plus détaillé sur les étapes du traitement.
Et pour ce que je m'en rappelle, le graph live a un historique assez limité. Il y a moyen de dumper les données, mais faut un outil pour faire les graphs ensuite. Y en a plein, ça dépend si on est habitué à faire ce genre de choses et ça fait quand même une étape de plus.

Edit: j'ai vérifié, il n'y a que 2000 frames d'historique au max, soit ~22s. Par contre en cochant la case pour qu'il sauvegarde les infos, on a un fichier VRFrames.csv avec toutes les données, soit un max de détail sur le temps que prend chaque étape du traitement fait dans SteamVR.

Ça peut être complémentaire à une collecte de données globale, à recouper pour avoir le timing des frames perdues ou reprojetées, et voir qu'à ce moment la RAM était trop remplie et Win bourrinait le paging file, ou qu'il y avait des I/O HDD pour d'autres raisons. Mais c'est dommage que l'index soit le numéro de frame et pas un timestamp.
Pour uniquement le CPU/GPU il y a déjà ce qu'il faut, par contre.

----------


## Dicsaw

> C'est ballot que t'ai attendu autant pour le prendre, vu que ça a l'air d'être ton genre de jeux


Le moteur de l'achat du casque c'était les fps, dont surtout Onward. Mais après t'as plus de sous, t'as tous ces jeux compatibles vr que tu possédais avant, les trucs gratuits... et tu te perds.  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Finalement, j'aurai le module sans fil que Lundi soir.

----------


## olive22440

Salut amateur d’espace (univers) y a t’il des titres VR bien foutus  pour casque WMR?

Je prends plaisir sur Élite, et je sais qu’il existe Apollo 11 ou lone écho. Y en a t’il d’autres à me conseiller ?

Merci

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Salut amateur d’espace (univers) y a t’il des titres VR bien foutus  pour casque WMR?
> 
> Je prends plaisir sur Élite, et je sais qu’il existe Apollo 11 ou lone écho. Y en a t’il d’autres à me conseiller ?
> 
> Merci


*
House of the Dying sun*, mon gros gros coup de coeur. Le jeu n'est pas VR à la base, mais le gameplay s'adapte à merveille. C'est mi arcade-simulation, le jeu marche au pad xbox, mais tu peux brancher un HOTAS, et surtout c'est une succession de missions assez courtes, nickel pour des sessions en VR.

Le design global (vaisseaux) est génial, et la musique absolument dantesque. Ca respire par toutes les pores la série Battlestar Galactica (les tambours de la musique, et la maniabilité fait penser aux Vipers)

----------


## septicflesh

> Finalement, j'aurai le module sans fil que Lundi soir.


Vous parlez bien du wireless-adapter vive ? faite attention quand même ou pensez a un mettre un coussin apparemment, il y a des gens qui se plagient que le truc chauffe trop et que ça se ressent sur le crane  ::o:  Un cas a eu des trace de brûlure.

Dite je n'ai pas eu de réponse, est ce que pour fallout vr les DLCs sont fournis avec, comme skyrim vr ou pas ? 
Et si maintenant, il est bien compatible oculus, car sur steam il est toujours indiqué seulement pour le vive  ::(: 

Merci

----------


## Rodwin

Dans Fallout y'a pas les DLC.
Pour la compat oculus, je peux pas te dire.

----------


## septicflesh

> Dans Fallout y'a pas les DLC.
> Pour la compat oculus, je peux pas te dire.


Okay bah s'il n y a pas les DLCs je ne le prendrais pas  ::o:  Merci

----------


## 564.3

> Vous parlez bien du wireless-adapter vive ? faite attention quand même ou pensez a un mettre un coussin apparemment, il y a des gens qui se plagient que le truc chauffe trop et que ça se ressent sur le crane  Un cas a eu des trace de brûlure.


Ouais on l'a vu aussi, ça a fait la une. Mais il semblerait que ça reste un cas isolé qui a du avoir un module défectueux, sinon ça serait l'émeute du Reddit. Là y en a surtout qui pleurent parce que ça pompe trop leur CPU.
En passant, UploadVR a fait un review du module, et même si ça reste chère (pas de concurrence) ils en sont satisfait.




> Et si maintenant, il est bien compatible oculus, car sur steam il est toujours indiqué seulement pour le vive


Ça veut dire que ce n'est pas supporté par les devs, mais ils n'ont rien fait contre non plus. Peut-être qu'il y a des problèmes d'ergnomie qui ont du être corrigés par des mods. Mais je n'ai pas spécialement creusé le sujet.
Quel que soit le matos, vaut mieux dégainer la chiée de mods, si j'ai bien suivi…

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Salut amateur d’espace (univers) y a t’il des titres VR bien foutus  pour casque WMR?
> 
> Je prends plaisir sur Élite, et je sais qu’il existe Apollo 11 ou lone écho. Y en a t’il d’autres à me conseiller ?
> 
> Merci


Et *Apollo 11* va débarquer dans une version *HD* pour début novembre
avec en +, le support officiel des casques WMR..

c'est plus une expérience *VR* qu'un jeu, 
mais incontournable si on aime la conquête spatiale et son histoire

----------


## Hem

Le truc vive wireless est vendu sans hardware interne?
Wtf qu'est-ce qu'il y a dedans qui justifie les 400 balles?

----------


## Dicsaw

Et surtout: est-ce que c'est dramatique d'avoir un câble ?

Le système de fil tenu au plafond, ça me parait quand même être une option bien meilleure, plus saine, en plus de pouvoir être recyclée plus tard pour un autre casque...

----------


## Hem

Avoir le cable dans les pieds ça a quand même pas mal tendance à te casser l'immersion en plus te conditionner tes mouvements. Par exemple par moment au lieu de faire 90° vers la droite, je vais faire 270° vers la gauche pour dérouler le cable. Bon là c'est un exemple un peu extrême parce que je débute dans la vr et que je préfère éviter d'utiliser la rotation avec les boutons, mais l'idée est là.

Le cable au plafond ça nécessite un minimum d'agencement. Perso j'ai mon bureau dans le salon (coloc étudiante) et le plafond est à bien 3m de haut (appart haussmannien), c'est mort pour moi (surtout que je vais me faire tuer si je vais un trou dans le plafond  ::ninja:: ).

En vrai le sans fil je pense que ça peu apporter un confort assez monstrueux aux casques. Alors qu'en général je suis plutôt pro-filaire pour les périphériques.

----------


## Dicsaw

Ça d'accord, c'est pour ça que je parle du système au plafond. 



Bon après c'est pas totalement idéal on est d'accord, ça prend de la place et c'est laid. Mais l'idéal avec la vr de maintenant, il existe pas.  ::ninja:: 

edit: merde l'édit !

----------


## Hem

Des canards on une petite install avec une gestion du fil à montrer? Je me demande si y'a pas moyen de faire des trucs avec des enrouleurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> edit: merde l'édit !


Ouai désolé c'est une sale manie que j'ai  ::XD:: .

----------


## 564.3

Je n'ai pas testé, mais selon les retours vus sur le net de ceux qui ont suspendu un cable:
- quand c'est trop tendu ça tire sur la connectique / le casque / la tête
- quand ce n'est pas assez tendu, on se prend le cable dans la gueule
- dans tous les cas, on se le prend dans les bras quand on fait des mouvements en l'air; ça reste potentiellement mieux que dans les jambes, mais bon…

Idéalement faut ajouter un mécanisme de ressort / élastique / contre-poids bien dosé pour que quand on va sur le bord de sa zone ou s'accroupit ça ne tire pas trop, mais qu'il n'y ait pas trop de mou quand on est debout au centre.
Faudrait aussi que le point de sortie de cable soit toujours le plus possible à la verticale de l'usager.

J'en ai vu pas mal qui ont tenté au début, mais ça n'a pas l'air de valoir le coup.

----------


## Rodwin

Le saviez-vous ?
The Gallery Episode 2 (Heart of the Emberstone) a gagné le prix de jeux de l'année aux VR Awards ( https://awards.vrbound.com/winners-and-finalists-2018/ )
Du coup, il est en promo à 13,99€ (-50%)
Et si vous avez déjà le premier, le pack qui contient les deux retire encore 10% au prix. Profitez-en !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je vous invite à parler du sujet des câble sur le bon topic

J'ai vu des DIY avec une lampe de chez Ikea

----------


## septicflesh

Yo,
ayant encore du crédit occulus, je me suis prix accounting + et je dois dire que c'est vraiment fun des le debut.
D'apres les test il se fini en 1h30 mais pour 10 euro actuellement ça vaut le coup je pense.

Par contre, j'ai un reel soucis de lecture des sous titres, ça force mon oeil gauche et j'ai l'impression que je ne sais pas que ça s'affiche que sur une seul lentille, ça fait vraiment bizarre. Bon apres j'ai un strabisme, mais je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avant sur d'autre jeux vr proposant des sous titre.

J'aimerais avoir une retour de d'autre canard sur oculus rift si ça marche nickel pour vous, ou si vous trouvez qu'il y a un problème de ce coté là.

Merci

----------


## R3dF0x

> Le saviez-vous ?
> The Gallery Episode 2 (Heart of the Emberstone) a gagné le prix de jeux de l'année aux VR Awards ( https://awards.vrbound.com/winners-and-finalists-2018/ )
> Du coup, il est en promo à 13,99€ (-50%)
> Et si vous avez déjà le premier, le pack qui contient les deux retire encore 10% au prix. Profitez-en !


Tant qu'il n'y aura pas de Sous-Titre FR, ils n'auront pas mon argent... peu importe le prix.

----------


## septicflesh

Bon j'ai reussi a finir accounting + et c'est vraiment fun, j'ai bien rigolé et il faut refaire le jeux deux fois pour débloqué des petites choses, mais bon ça ce fini tres vite.
10 euro pour passé un bon moment d'une heure, ça vaut le coup je pense x)

----------


## lousticos

> Yo,
> ayant encore du crédit occulus, je me suis prix accounting + et je dois dire que c'est vraiment fun des le debut.
> D'apres les test il se fini en 1h30 mais pour 10 euro actuellement ça vaut le coup je pense.
> 
> Par contre, j'ai un reel soucis de lecture des sous titres, ça force mon oeil gauche et j'ai l'impression que je ne sais pas que ça s'affiche que sur une seul lentille, ça fait vraiment bizarre. Bon apres j'ai un strabisme, mais je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avant sur d'autre jeux vr proposant des sous titre.
> 
> J'aimerais avoir une retour de d'autre canard sur oculus rift si ça marche nickel pour vous, ou si vous trouvez qu'il y a un problème de ce coté là.
> 
> Merci


Alors pour le coups mon avis est totalement different. Les niveaux se parcourent à la vitesse de la lumière, et ne sont pas très nombreux, pour moi ça ne vaut pas ses 10€.
L’expérience se rapproche du jeu rick et morty, sans rick et morty, ce qui enlève une des seules choses qui me plaisaient dans ce jeu.
Du coups, j'ai demandé un remboursement...



Spoiler Alert! 


Néanmoins, le niveau que tu atteint en prenant le casque de la plante quand tu reviens une deuxième fois au niveau de la forêt est assez marquant  ::P:

----------


## septicflesh

> Alors pour le coups mon avis est totalement different. Les niveaux se parcourent à la vitesse de la lumière, et ne sont pas très nombreux, pour moi ça ne vaut pas ses 10€.
> L’expérience se rapproche du jeu rick et morty, sans rick et morty, ce qui enlève une des seules choses qui me plaisaient dans ce jeu.
> Du coups, j'ai demandé un remboursement...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Néanmoins, le niveau que tu atteint en prenant le casque de la plante quand tu reviens une deuxième fois au niveau de la forêt est assez marquant


Je comprends pas trop ta phrase, c'est les personnages rick and morty qui te manquent ? Car tu retrouves bien les voix, l'ambiance, humour de rick and morty. 
Je pige pas trop dsl, de plus comparé au jeu vr Rick and morty, ils ont pris la peine de sous titré le jeu en VF ce qui n'est pas le cas des jeux en ce moment.
Perso je ne pourrais pas demandé de remboursement vu que je 'lai pris sur oculus, mais quand bien meme je me suis bien eclaté dessus et pour ça vaut carrément ses 10 euros.

----------


## lousticos

> Je comprends pas trop ta phrase, c'est les personnages rick and morty qui te manquent ? Car tu retrouves bien les voix, l'ambiance, humour de rick and morty. 
> Je pige pas trop dsl, de plus comparé au jeu vr Rick and morty, ils ont pris la peine de sous titré le jeu en VF ce qui n'est pas le cas des jeux en ce moment.
> Perso je ne pourrais pas demandé de remboursement vu que je 'lai pris sur oculus, mais quand bien meme je me suis bien eclaté dessus et pour ça vaut carrément ses 10 euros.


En gros le jeu rick et morty était plus complet, et avais l'avantage de s'ancrer dans un univers déjà développé au cours des 3 saisons de la série. On parcourait donc les niveaux en se disant : "ah, une référence à tel épisode, cool !"
Dans accounting+, on retrouve certes le même humour, mais avec quelque chose en moins qu'avec le jeu rick et morty.

Néanmoins, j'ai quand même apprécié certains passage du jeu, mais de la à débourser 10€, je ne pense pas que cela vaille le coups.

Et sache qu'on peut demander le remboursement sur oculus, avec les mêmes conditions que steam.

----------


## Rodwin

C'est dommage de ne pas filer un coup de pouce à ce dev incroyable, qui a mis Accounting gratos pendant si longtemps.
Profiter de son jeu et demander un remboursement après l'avoir fini, c'est un peu moche, non ?
C'est pas ce genre de geste qui va inciter les investissements et l'intérêt des indépendants dans cette niche qui est la notre, tu ne crois pas ?

----------


## lousticos

> C'est dommage de ne pas filer un coup de pouce à ce dev incroyable, qui a mis Accounting gratos pendant si longtemps.
> Profiter de son jeu et demander un remboursement après l'avoir fini, c'est un peu moche, non ?
> C'est pas ce genre de geste qui va inciter les investissements et l'intérêt des indépendants dans cette niche qui est la notre, tu ne crois pas ?


Je l'ai pas totalement finis, j'y ai d'ailleurs passé moins d'une heure je pense, mais assez pour savoir que cela ne valait pas 10€.
Étant encore étudiant, je n'ai pas forcement les moyens de mettre 10€ pour des expériences de 1h-1h30 par ici et par là ^^'

----------


## septicflesh

> Je l'ai pas totalement finis, j'y ai d'ailleurs passé moins d'une heure je pense, mais assez pour savoir que cela ne valait pas 10€.
> Étant encore étudiant, je n'ai pas forcement les moyens de mettre 10€ pour des expériences de 1h-1h30 par ici et par là ^^'


Mais tu as les moyens de prendre un PC avec une config pour faire tourner les jeux VR et le casque x)
Je plaisante, mais je rejoins l'avis de Rodwin, c'est tellement rare les jeux VR ou les mecs font l'effort de mettre des sous titres que moi perso je récompense. Et comme je le disais, le jeu est bon.
Et j’espère vraiment que leur prochain jeu sera sous titré aussi  ::):

----------


## Dicsaw

> Profiter de son jeu et demander un remboursement après l'avoir fini, c'est un peu moche, non ?


Si il l'a même pas fini, il en a pas profité.
Et il fait ce qu'il veut de son fric, c'est bon, les prises d'otages on s'en passe.

----------


## Rodwin

Pensez juste que derrière les jeux, il y a des gens. Et vos achats envoient des signaux à ces gens, qui les encouragent ou pas.
Ce n'est pas une prise d'otage.
Vos achats sont comme des votes. 
Si vous en avez marre de Call Of 32, ne l'achetez pas. Si vous voulez plus de VR, ou d'indé, achetez les.

----------


## Hem

Ouai enfin faut quand même être naïf pour faire un jeu qui se finit en moins de 2h et penser que les gens vont pas aller se faire rembourser une fois fini.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Vos achats sont comme des votes.


Ben justement, lousticos à voté pour le fait qu'il voulait pas des expériences d'une heure à 10 euros (et je suis plutôt d'accord).  ::trollface::

----------


## FixB

Entre autres IL2, il y a "IL-2 Sturmovik: Battle of Stalingrad" à pas cher sur Steam en ce moment.
Certains l'ont essayé je crois en VR, mais je me souviens plus des retours. Ca vaut le coup?

----------


## Dicsaw

Le contenu est bof-bof (pas vraiment de solo sans les dlc), la simulation en elle même déchire et la vr est terrifiante (dans le bon sens... mais faut s'accrocher, pour le coup lui c'est gerbotron). 

Ah et hotas obligatoire, forcément. Si t'as l'équipement et si les simus c'est ton truc, fonce, ça reste l'une des moins chères disponibles.

----------


## ExPanda

> Ben justement, lousticos à voté pour le fait qu'il voulait pas des expériences d'une heure à 10 euros (et je suis plutôt d'accord).


Tu ne vas donc jamais au cinéma ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Xapha

> Le contenu est bof-bof (pas vraiment de solo sans les dlc), la simulation en elle même déchire et la vr est terrifiante (dans le bon sens... mais faut s'accrocher, pour le coup lui c'est gerbotron). 
> 
> Ah et hotas obligatoire, forcément. Si t'as l'équipement et si les simus c'est ton truc, fonce, ça reste l'une des moins chères disponibles.


Les cockpits sont lisibles ? J'avais essayé de me lancer dans DCS en VR mais l’illisibilité des cockpits m'avait vraiment posée problème ...

----------


## Dicsaw

Je ne sais pas ce que t'as comme avion dans DCS mais vu qu'IL2 c'est des vieilles boites de conserve t'as pas trop ce problème je trouve (tout est proche de toi). Le vrai soucis de lisibilité il est avec les ennemis, je suis obligé d'activer les repères visuelles pour compenser la résolution.

----------


## Hideo

Je sais pas si c'est passé par ici mais j'ai fait la première room de Tales Of Escape avec un poto hier soir, c'était très agréable même si il n'y a rien de techniquement incroyable.
C'est tout simplement un hub pour escape room et ça se joue jusqu’à 6 (même si a 6 ça doit être un sacré bordel).

Vraiment cool et traduit en français pour ceux qui le souhaitent.

Un bon pick pour une petite soirée VR entre canard, session ~1h et la première room est gratuite.

'tain un truc comme ça avec un workshop pour jouer sur des escape de la communauté  :Bave: 

Oh et y'a aussi un mode desktop.

----------


## Xapha

> Je ne sais pas ce que t'as comme avion dans DCS mais vu qu'IL2 c'est des vieilles boites de conserve t'as pas trop ce problème je trouve (tout est proche de toi). Le vrai soucis de lisibilité il est avec les ennemis, je suis obligé d'activer les repères visuelles pour compenser la résolution.


J'avais essayé avec le Su-25 fourni gratuitement et le Mirage avant de me faire rembourser le DLC... autant le Su-25 en plissant les yeux ça passait mais le Mirage c'était impossible à lire.

----------


## nodulle

> Je sais pas si c'est passé par ici mais j'ai fait la première room de Tales Of Escape avec un poto hier soir, c'était très agréable même si il n'y a rien de techniquement incroyable.
> C'est tout simplement un hub pour escape room et ça se joue jusqu’à 6 (même si a 6 ça doit être un sacré bordel).
> 
> Vraiment cool et traduit en français pour ceux qui le souhaitent.
> 
> Un bon pick pour une petite soirée VR entre canard, session ~1h et la première room est gratuite.
> 
> 'tain un truc comme ça avec un workshop pour jouer sur des escape de la communauté 
> 
> Oh et y'a aussi un mode desktop.


Ça à l'air sympas, va falloir se prévoir une soirée entre canard !  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Megadimension Neptunia VIIR (25,49€) est sorti, mais ne vous jetez pas dessus pour la VR. Cette partie "VR" est un accessoire qui vous permet de rencontrer les héroïnes dans une chambre. Le reste du jeu ne change pas.

----------


## Hem

> rencontrer les héroïnes dans une chambre


 :tired: 

But why?

----------


## ExPanda

> Je sais pas si c'est passé par ici mais j'ai fait la première room de Tales Of Escape avec un poto hier soir, c'était très agréable même si il n'y a rien de techniquement incroyable.
> C'est tout simplement un hub pour escape room et ça se joue jusqu’à 6 (même si a 6 ça doit être un sacré bordel).
> 
> Vraiment cool et traduit en français pour ceux qui le souhaitent.
> 
> Un bon pick pour une petite soirée VR entre canard, session ~1h et la première room est gratuite.
> 
> 'tain un truc comme ça avec un workshop pour jouer sur des escape de la communauté 
> 
> Oh et y'a aussi un mode desktop.


Ah tiens merci pour ton retour, je vais tester ça avec le pote à qui j'ai revendu mon HP, ou si j'arrive à faire une soirée canards un jour.
Si quelqu'un tente les DLC ça peut être sympa d'avoir des avis aussi.  ::): 




> Cette partie "VR" est un accessoire qui vous permet de rencontrer les héroïnes dans une chambre.


Mais !  ::O: 

 :Facepalm:

----------


## septicflesh

> qui vous permet de rencontrer les héroïnes dans une chambre. Le reste du jeu ne change pas.


j'ACHETE !!! xD

Ou fait vous avez vu un peu la new sur l'oculus rift ? Le rift 2 annulé suite au départ cofondateur......
http://www.gameblog.fr/news/79084-le...lus-rift-2-ann

Moi qui attendait le rift 2 avec impatience ;(

Vous en pensez quoi ?  ::o:

----------


## mrFish

> But why?


Tu sais bien pourquoi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> j'ACHETE !!! xD
> 
> Ou fait vous avez vu un peu la new sur l'oculus rift ? Le rift 2 annulé suite au départ cofondateur......
> http://www.gameblog.fr/news/79084-le...lus-rift-2-ann
> 
> Moi qui attendait le rift 2 avec impatience ;(
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


Pas grand chose. Ça ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il n'y aura pas de "Rift 2" mais que la version prévu a été annulé.
Faut voir la direction qu'ils vont prendre, mais Facebook commence a phagocyté la direction d'Oculus (prévisible) et a changer la direction de la boite.

----------


## Hideo

> j'ACHETE !!! xD
> 
> Ou fait vous avez vu un peu la new sur l'oculus rift ? Le rift 2 annulé suite au départ cofondateur......
> http://www.gameblog.fr/news/79084-le...lus-rift-2-ann
> 
> Moi qui attendait le rift 2 avec impatience ;(
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


Plutôt l'inverse, j'ai lu qu'il était parti parce que le rift 2 a été "annulé" en interne.

----------


## Hem

Des canards ont testés OrbusVR ? A 20 balles je pense que j'aurais sauté dessus, mais à 40 j'hésite beaucoup.

Au passage Skyrim j'arrive bien à rentrer dedans par tranche de 30min/1h. Redécouvrir Skyrim en VR c'est vraiment pas mal, le découvrir tout court comme ça doit être une dinguerie.

Par contre le jeu mérite un petit coup de boost au début pour être directement magicien friendly. Les combats sont tout aussi perraves qu'à la manette/souris. Faut que je vois pas récupérer les sorts à projectiles, le tp et du stuff mana sans devoir aller grind (tricher en gros  ::ninja:: ). Peut être aussi trouver un mod qui modifie complètement les combats pour qu'on ait plus à faire du hit'n run permanent (qui est extrêmement relou en VR, j'ai failli me péter la gueule plusieurs fois à force de tourner en rond dans mon salon  ::XD:: ).

----------


## Dicsaw

Jet Island a droit à du petit rajout de contenu :








> Ou fait vous avez vu un peu la new sur l'oculus rift ? Le rift 2 annulé suite au départ cofondateur......
> http://www.gameblog.fr/news/79084-le...lus-rift-2-ann


On ne sait rien sur les raisons de son départ, on ne sait pas combien il y a de prototypes différents (surement pas un seul) et Gameblog qui fait du putaclic...

On va ptet attendre un peu avant de crier à l'abandon du Rift 2.

----------


## septicflesh

> Jet Island a droit à du petit rajout de contenu :
> 
> 
> .


Il devrait faire une maj niveau graphique parce que là ça me donne pas du tout envie même s'il y a de bonne idée......

Oué je sais on va dire "que les graphismes ne fait pas tout etc".......... mais mhouais

----------


## Dicsaw

Vous arrivez vraiment à distinguer les jeux moches des beaux en vr ?  ::ninja::

----------


## septicflesh

> Vous arrivez vraiment à distinguer les jeux moches des beaux en vr ?


Bah là oui, graphiquement on dirait des texture du quake sur ps1

----------


## Dicsaw

Ouais mais la tu regardes ça en 2D avec une grosse résolution, c'est ça que je veux dire.
Tu prends n'importe quel jeu vr qui n'est pas financé par une grosse boite, il est "moche" en 2D.

Après j'avoue, le style est... particulier.  ::ninja::  Mais le gameplay est super cool.

----------


## 564.3

> Des canards ont testés OrbusVR ? A 20 balles je pense que j'aurais sauté dessus, mais à 40 j'hésite beaucoup.


J'avais joué à OrbusVR pendant un WE gratos, et c'est pas trop mon truc. Du bon vieux MMO des familles des années 90, en gros. Il y a quand même du crafting et pas mal de trucs implémentés, mais ça m'avait l'air d'être beaucoup de griding sans avoir un super gameplay.

Sinon je pense que je vais craquer pour Skyrim VR un de ces 4… il trainait dans ma wishlist sur desktop plutôt que dans mon backlog, c'est déjà ça de pas gâché  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après j'avoue, le style est... particulier.  Mais le gameplay est super cool.


+1  :;): 
Et j'aime bien l'exploration en mode sandbox comme ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi qui attendait le rift 2 avec impatience ;(
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


On en a un peu parlé dans le topic HW, et on n'est pas sur de quoi ils s'agit.
À priori ça aurait été un Rift+ qui serait sorti en 2019-2020 en attendant la vraie gen 2 en 2022+. Ou alors ils ont abandonné l'idée d'en faire un plein de features qu'on voit ailleurs (genre WiGig, inside-out tracking, nouveau design) et se contenteront d'un rafraichissement plus simple (écran et optique).
Ils ont l'air de mettre le paquet sur le Quest pour l'année prochaine, plutôt que se disperser, d'autant qu'ils n'ont pas forcément de grosses capacités malgré FB derrière.

----------


## R3dF0x

> Il devrait faire une maj niveau graphique parce que là ça me donne pas du tout envie même s'il y a de bonne idée......
> 
> Oué je sais on va dire "que les graphismes ne fait pas tout etc".......... mais mhouais





> Bah là oui, graphiquement on dirait des texture du quake sur ps1


Même avis que toi !
De plus, tous les jeux "effet pixels" (Minecraft Like) je les évitent.
Les jeux 8-Bit, c'est pas ma tasse de thé !!!
J'en ai assez mangé quand j'étais plus jeune !

----------


## Hideo

C'est con parce que ce genre de jeux au final sont généralement moins gourmands, donc plus fluides, donc plus agréables à jouer surtout quand la machine est un peu limite.

----------


## septicflesh

> C'est con parce que ce genre de jeux au final sont généralement moins gourmands, donc plus fluides, donc plus agréables à jouer surtout quand la machine est un peu limite.


Depuis que je me suis monté une fusée, j'avoue que les jeux avec des textures de l'ancien temps, je n'en peux plus. Longtemps j'ai eu un pc qui a été toujours à la traîne, toujours les graphismes aux minimum. Donc là pour ce coup je passe mon tour x)

----------


## Dicsaw

Mais ou vous avez vu du pixel art ?

Ca n'a rien à voir avec le style de Minecraft ou du "8 bits", ça agresse pas les yeux non plus. D'ailleurs les textures sont correctes, c'est la modélisation et le style général qui sont simplets.

90% de ce qui sort est aussi basique visuellement, les jeux vr vraiment beaux se comptent sur les doigts de la main, et c'est pas forcément les plus intéressants... vous jouez qu'à ceux la ?

----------


## R3dF0x

> Depuis que je me suis monté une fusée, j'avoue que les jeux avec des textures de l'ancien temps, je n'en peux plus. Longtemps j'ai eu un pc qui a été toujours à la traîne, toujours les graphismes aux minimum. Donc là pour ce coup je passe mon tour x)


Et voilà! Tout est dit.

Par contre, l'exception à la règle (pour moi) c'est COMPOUND ; que j'ai trouvé correct dans l'ensemble parce qu'il assume ce style.


@Dicsaw 

Je dis que je suis d'accord avec _septicflesh_ sur le fait que les textures (qui se veulent réalistes) sont vraiment moches.

ET j'en rajoute une couche simplement pour dire que tous les jeux pixelisés (textures moches) et/ou 8-Bit (Pixel Art) je les évites autant que possible car j'en ai vu et revu des tonnes de copies et ça ne m'attire pas. Minecraft est simplement un exemple. Dans ma jeunesse, on appréciait cela parce qu'il n'y avait QUE ça (c'était le début du jeu vidéo). Je pense que ceux qui sont attirés par ces jeux, c'est parce qu'ils n'ont pas connu cette époque ou bien justement parce qu'ils sont nostalgiques.

Ce n'est que mon avis et ça n'a rien de négatif. Simplement que "je n'aime pas" pour ces raisons.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pixel art ou pas, un Minecraft en VR sera toujours plus immersif et "prenant" qu'un witcher3 sur un écran plat. Pareil quand tu compares House of The Dying Sun en VR et un gros simulateur spatial plus réaliste graphiquement

C'est à ce niveau que les jeux "moches" sont moins dérangeants en VR,car l'immersion gomme ces imperfections techniques. Et c'est pour ca que des jeux comme Windlands fonctionnent hyper bien

----------


## ExPanda

> C'est à ce niveau que les jeux "moches" sont moins dérangeants en VR,car l'immersion gomme ces imperfections techniques.


Et parce que les limitations techniques des casques les masquent aussi.  ::siffle::

----------


## 564.3

Pour Jet Island c'est surtout un meilleur artiste qu'il faudrait, même si je trouve que le design est déjà plutôt sympa. Il n'y a pas forcément besoin d'une tonne de polygones et d'effets super couteux.
En tous cas le gameplay (une fois qu'on s'y est fait) et le level design sont plutôt bons, c'est le principal pour moi. C'est le genre de jeu indé qui tente des trucs et qui vaut le coup pour ça, ce qu'on a moins de chances de voir d'un gros studio qui ne va pas jouer à la roulette avec des budgets 100x plus gros.

Après je comprends qu'il y en aient pour qui les graphismes sont super importants. Sur le marché actuel de la VR c'est moins problématique qu'en 2016, mais ça fait quand même passer à coté de choses intéressantes.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Je pense que ceux qui sont attirés par ces jeux, c'est parce qu'ils n'ont pas connu cette époque ou bien justement parce qu'ils sont nostalgiques.


Pas forcement. Si ton jeu en pixel-art est plus ambitieux que le dernier truc photoréaliste, nostalgie ou pas ça compte pas vraiment.

C'est ce qui est arrivé avec Minecraft, la sauce a prise principalement parce que l'ensemble était rafraichissant.

----------


## Hem

Minecraft en VR j'ai pas trouvé ça terrible du tout. Les graphismes ont l'avantage de quasiment gommer les défauts inhérent au casque mais bon... ça reste des cubes et des textures grossières. Et bizarrement c'est le seul jeu qui m'a fait mal au crane jusque là.

----------


## Dicsaw

T'as testé la version officielle ou le mod Vivecraft ?

C'est un peu galère, les deux versions apportent des trucs différents. L'officielle tourne sur le nouveau moteur donc c'est ultra fluide. Vivecraft est beaucoup plus poussé au niveau des interactions (nager en faisant les mouvements, le saut physique, monter les échelles et pouvoir miner en même temps, possibilité de s'agrandir et de faire passer le paysage en miniature façon Lego, etc) mais ça tourne sur la version Java, avec des problèmes de performances qui font que c'est pas super agréable.

Après ça reste un jeu 2D convertit, je le trouve pas tout le temps adapté pour de la vr (la verticalité, les mouvements speed et les sauts toutes les deux secondes).

----------


## Hem

J'ai testé la version officielle d'essai sur le windows store. Je pense qu'il aurait fallu retravailler un peu les dimensions, genre agrandir le perso sur 3 hauteurs de cube (au lieu de 2) histoire de diminuer l'amplitude des sauts et la vitesse de déplacement (qui m'ont un peu filer la nausée au bout de 10 minutes). Mais ça changerait un peu tout le jeu.

----------


## septicflesh

Dicsaw, tu as reçu une enveloppe de jet island ? x)

Je n'ai rien contre les jeux du type graphisme a l'ancien temps hein, j'ai 30 ans et comme tout le monde de cette génération, on en bouffé des jeux comme ça et perso j'ai passé de tres bon moment dessus.
Mais je pense qu'il faut vivre avec son temps et moi avec mon casque vr sur la tète, je cherche des bon jeux avec des graphismes beau et un jeu cool. Sincèrement j'ai aussi test minecraft en VR et même si c'est sympa, et bien pour moi ça va bien 15 minutes. ( je parle toujours des jeux VR, sinon minecraft en temps normal j'ai plus 300heures de jeu dessus)

Bref, on tous des avis différent et c'est tant mieux, mais j'ai beau voir des tests sur le net et ça ne m'attire pas du tout. Pour cette fois, jet island je passe mon tour.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Dicsaw, tu as reçu une enveloppe de jet island ? x)


Ah non mais c'est pas valable que pour lui.

Je réagissais juste à la première réflexion, ça m'étonne de lire ça pour ce qui est de la vr, d'une parce que la résolution des casques fait qu'on distingue pas vraiment un jeu techniquement poussé, de deux que pratiquement tous les jeux VR sont "laids" (ou basique en terme de rendu, d’où ma question: vous jouez à quoi du coup ?) en comparaison des jeux classiques, et de trois que l'ajout de l'interactivité et la dimension 3D aurait permis de faire oublier des graphismes plus simples que la moyenne (et pas "de l'ancien temps").

Après chacun fait ce qu'il veut oui, c'est une simple discussion.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai testé la version officielle d'essai sur le windows store. Je pense qu'il aurait fallu retravailler un peu les dimensions, genre agrandir le perso sur 3 hauteurs de cube (au lieu de 2) histoire de diminuer l'amplitude des sauts et la vitesse de déplacement (qui m'ont un peu filer la nausée au bout de 10 minutes). Mais ça changerait un peu tout le jeu.


Avec Vivecraft on peut se téléporter sinon. C'est limité pour éviter que ça soit trop puissant.
Par contre ça ne marche pas sur certains serveurs je crois, mais je n'ai pas beaucoup approfondi le sujet.

----------


## Dicsaw

Week-end gratuit sur Onward sur l'Oculus home !

Ça tente des gens ce week-end ?

----------


## septicflesh

> Week-end gratuit sur Onward sur l'Oculus home !
> 
> Ça tente des gens ce week-end ?


c'est un jeu moche non merci                                        ::P: 

Je plaisante, ça me tente bien, perso j'avais envie de me le prendre

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ya des chances que je me remotive. Le jeu propose en plus du PVE pour appréhender toutes les finesses du Gameplay

----------


## Dicsaw

> c'est un jeu moche non merci                                       
> 
> Je plaisante, ça me tente bien, perso j'avais envie de me le prendre


Le taquin !  ::P: 

Ce sera l'occasion d'essayer comme ça, l'idéal ce serait de ne pas remplir les places manquantes par des randoms, donc du 2vs2 minimum pour le pvp.

Ah et démo de Zero Caliber demain, avec de la coop.

----------


## R3dF0x

Je dois dire que depuis la VR mes préférences visuelles ont beaucoup baissées ; autant sur écran 2D je veux toujours taper dans l'Ultra (PC Master Race), autant en VR ça ne me dérange pas d'avoir un jeu moins beau, parce que tout est compensé par l'I-M-M-E-R-S-I-O-N. Je pense à The Lab VR Archery et SuperHot VR dont les graphismes sont élémentaires mais tellement efficace ! Bref, je ne crache pas sur ce type de jeux, toutefois, je les choisi avec circonspection.  ::happy2::

----------


## Rodwin

Le multi d'Onward est cross platform ?

----------


## Dicsaw

J'avais posé la question et on m'avait répondu que oui: pas d'excuses !

----------


## lousticos

Je viens de finir red matter, quelle claque !
Le jeu est incroyable visuellement, l'histoire est assez intéressante, les puzzles aussi, mais surtout l'ambiance est incroyablement prenante.
Malheureusement, ça ne dure que 2h30 à tout casser...

(Et pour ceux qui feront la remarque sur le fait que je critique accounting+ qui coûte que 10€ et pas ce jeu qui en coûte 25€, disons juste que le style n'est pas le même, et que je préfère une expérience immersive à une expérience amusante  ::P: )

----------


## septicflesh

> Je viens de finir red matter, quelle claque !
> Le jeu est incroyable visuellement, l'histoire est assez intéressante, les puzzles aussi, mais surtout l'ambiance est incroyablement prenante.
> Malheureusement, ça ne dure que 2h30 à tout casser...
> 
> (Et pour ceux qui feront la remarque sur le fait que je critique accounting+ qui coûte que 10€ et pas ce jeu qui en coûte 25€, disons juste que le style n'est pas le même, et que je préfère une expérience immersive à une expérience amusante )


Oué c'est surtout que 2h30, tu n'as pas pu te faire remboursé vu que tu as dépassé de une demi heure, mais ne tkt pas on t'en veut pas xD

----------


## lousticos

> Oué c'est surtout que 2h30, tu n'as pas pu te faire remboursé vu que tu as dépassé de une demi heure, mais ne tkt pas on t'en veut pas xD


Je trouve ça un peu mesquin, j'aurais très bien pu rush le jeu pour le finir en moins de 2h et me le faire rembourser, mais au contraire j'ai pris mon temps ^^'

----------


## R3dF0x

À venir, pour ceux qui aiment le médiéval et Thief

----------


## Epikoienkore

Juste pour dire que le titre du topic n'est, malheureusement, plus du tout pertinent...  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> À venir, pour ceux qui aiment le médiéval et Thief
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgTv...9kKsx6VOg&t=0s


Matin, un *Thief* du niveau du second épisode (ou même du premier d'ailleurs) en VR, et je n'ai plus besoin d'acheter d'autre jeu vidéo jusqu'à la fin de mes jours !  :Bave:   ::love::   :Bave:

----------


## Rodwin

Je réinstalle Onward pour ce week-end. Si le multi branche du monde, faites signe sur le groupe CPCVR !

----------


## cybercouf

cool, j'essayerais de le réinstaller aussi pour ce WE.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

sinon ya la démo de *ZERO CALIBER* 
qui est disponible _(ou presque)_ sur la fiche Steam. En attendant que *VALVe* mette à jour la fiche, 
voici le lien pour le télécharger directement avec Steam *(6 Go)*. 
jouable en Co-op de 4 joueurs sur un tutoriel + 1 mission standalone et avec 10 armes au total.

> lien pour télécharger la démo de *ZERO CALIBER* avec le client Steam

----------


## Dicsaw

Pas glop finalement, ça rendait mieux en vidéo. C'est pas très net et ça bave partout, tout ce qui est lunettes grossissantes massacre le framerate en plus...

Y'a du boulot encore.

----------


## nodulle

Ouais, je viens de tester aussi. Au début j'étais surpris qu'en mettant les graphismes à fond ça reste fluide. Sauf que mon dieu que c'est flou. J'avais effectivement remarqué que pour certaines armes ça rame à mort mais je n'ai pas fait le rapprochement sur les lunettes.

Il y a aussi des détails qui manque comme le fait qu'il n'y ait aucune vibration des manettes quand on tire !  ::sad::  Non mais allo quoi ! Un jeu de tir en VR et les manettes de vibre même pas quand on tire !  :Cell: 

La manipulation de l'arme et de ses gadgets est je trouve pas ergonomique du tout. Pour attraper, un coup c'est le grab, un coup c'est la gâchette. Quand tu manipule l'arme, ça reste collé à tes mains sauf avec les objets (avec les Touchs c'est assez chiant je trouve). Et faut être super précis quand tu veux armer le chien ou le tenir à deux mains. tu perds ton temps à viser et à chercher les zones interactives sur l'arme (qui s'affichent en surbrillance). Vivement qu'il y ait des options dans les paramètres pour tout ça car actuellement il n'y en a aucune.

En gros, quand tu viens de Pavlov ou Onward c'est assez grisant.  ::(:  Mais à voir ce que les dev vont en faire, vu qu'il sort en accès anticipé. Par contre je le déconseille à ceux qui sont sujet à la cinétose : le perso ne sait que courir !

----------


## lordpatou

Merci pour le retour, juste une question. Tu est sure de ton emploie du mot "_grisant_" ? Par ce que du coup je suis pas sur de bien saisir ta conclusion.

----------


## nodulle

> Merci pour le retour, juste une question. Tu est sure de ton emploie du mot "_grisant_" ? Par ce que du coup je suis pas sur de bien saisir ta conclusion.


Effectivement tu as raison, ça n'est pas du tout le bon mot.  ::|:  Vu l'heure à laquelle j'ai écrit mon post, on va mettre ça sur le compte de la fatigue. "agaçant" ou "irritant" est plus adéquat.  ::):

----------


## lordpatou

Je comprend mieux   :;):

----------


## 564.3

Pendant ce temps, mise à jour d'Onward avec un nouveau mode "super ninja vs militaires qui flippent dans le brouillard". Spécial Halloween, bien sur.




Et j'installe quand même la démo de Zero Caliber, histoire de vérifier par moi même que c'est bien une perte de temps alors que j'ai plein de super jeux qui attendent... mais j'ai besoin de voir comment ça foire.

----------


## 564.3

Bon finalement Zero Caliber ce n'est pas si naze que ça, j'ai laissé les settings par défaut et graphiquement c'était plutôt bien. T'avais du activer un anti-aliasing dégueu, vaut mieux booster le super-sampling.
L'ergonomie est effectivement plus ou moins bizarre, mais j'ai rejoué à Onward après et il y a aussi le même genre de mix entre ramassage au grip (armes) et au trigger (munitions, grenades). Pas eu de problèmes de perf non plus, mais je n'ai pas utilisé de scope grossissant.
Pour la locomotion faut presser le touchpad pour courir avec le Vive, c'est assez standard même si je préfère un toogle au clic. Un truc bizarre c'est qu'on cours à la même vitesse accroupi que debout…
Les ennemis sont un peu couillons et faudra voir ce que donnera la campagne, mais même si le gameplay fait plutôt "arcade" et que les feedbacks sont moins bons que dans les meilleurs du genre, ça fait le taf. Je crois qu'il y avait des vibrations aussi, en tous cas ça ne m'a pas choqué.

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas lancé Onward, et c'est bien peaufiné depuis. Le sound design fout vraiment une claque après Zero Caliber, et tout est mieux foutu à part que les armes ne sont pas des objets physiques.
Par contre je ne me rappelais plus que j'étais limite en mémoire pour certaines cartes dans ce jeu, ma session s'est finie en crash au chargement d'un niveau.

En parlant d'objets physiques, il y a un trailer de l'état actuel de la beta de Blade & Sorcery (compilation de scènes d'action)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8lQTA_bP1o (ah bah c'est pas embeddable, lien du coup).

----------


## R3dF0x

HÔôô, ça l'air bien ce *Blade & Sorcery* ! Hâte de tester ça au mois de décembre ...

----------


## septicflesh

Dite je retente ma question quelques mois après des fois que parmis nous quelqu'un aurait trouvé la solution.

Je me demandais si avec le skyrim VR, on pouvait désactiver la vr pour jouer en 2d sur écran ? 

Question con je sais, mais sur steam, j'ai récemment vu sur un forum en anglais qui disait que c'était possible en bidouillant le fichier ini. Mais sans plus explication, et qu’apparemment les devs du jeux auraient laisser les contrôleurs souris clavier xD ( je sais ça fait beaucoup de supposition mais je pose quand même la question  ::P:  )

Merci

Car ça fait vraiment chier d'acheter deux versions de skyrim -_- ( actuellement j'ai une version pas tres catholique mais chut  ::siffle::  )

----------


## Rodwin

Note aux abonnés à cette discussion : partie d'Onward en multi avec tous les canards VR motivés pour se bouger par cette froide journée !
Allez allez, on se remue le croupion !

----------


## JuliusProd

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment le bon endroit pour poster mais vu que c'est le seul où je viens pour avoir les retours de la communauté francophone sur les jeux VR, je tente..
Désolé d'avance si cela n'a rien à faire ici

Donc voilà, j'ai fait sous Google Tilt Brush/Blocks une maison hantée

Mais le fichier est devenu trop lourd du coup je l'ai inclus dans un projet Unity modélisé à 99% en VR(Tilt Brush & Blocks), compatible Oculus uniquement pour l'instant
(Après si quelqu'un avec un Vive veut bien tester si ça se lance ou pas je suis preneur : mon cable 3-in-1 est HS et du coup j'attends celui de remplacement)

En gros c'est un condensé de mes réalisations en mode visite virtuelle (déplacement par téléportation uniquement pour l'instant) amené à s'étoffer 
(pas beaucoup d'interactions si ce n'est la porte à pousser pour accéder à d'autres scènes)

Le lien de téléchargement

340 Mo donc merci à ceux qui prendront la peine de tester cette 'Alpha-Labo' même si il risque d'y avoir plus de temps de téléchargement que de temps passé au sein de l'appli..
Tous les retours/conseils sont les bienvenus (je suis infographiste web/pao à la base donc ne vous attendez pas à l'appli de fou..)

Pour info tous les éléments 3D modélisés et utilisés dans cette appli sont sous Creative Commons et récupérables sur mon profil Poly ou sur mon SketchFab 

Merci de votre attention et je serais bien partant pour tester du MasterpieveVR ou du Kingspray Graffiti en multi si ça tente des gens!

----------


## septicflesh

Hey, il y a pas mal de promo VR en ce moment :
Onward a 15 euros sur oculus rift
Arizona sunshine plus dlc a 26 euros sur oculus et steam
Seeking Dawn a 26 euro sur oculus

----------


## Erokh

y'a racket NX à -30% sur Steam aussi, ce qui fait 11,36€ au lieu de 17 et quelques

----------


## Elglon

Bon je profite des vacances pour faire un petit bilan, négatif malheureusement , un peu plus d'un an après l'achat de mon Rift.

Je ne me sert de mon casque que pour relancer Beat Saber (très souvent) qui est le seul jeu avec un feeling vraiment incroyable dont je ne me lasse pas, et Elite Dangerous plus rarement (mais là c'est lié à Elite, et non à la VR) qui est à mes yeux un des très rare jeu 2D a avoir réussi à + de 100% le passage à la VR. 

Je constate malheureusement que les successeurs des killer app, comme Lone Echo ou Robo Recall ne sont jamais arrivés. Le marché des jeux de la VR étant resté un marché d'indé et de petit studio qui n'ont pas les moyens de faire autre chose que des proof of concept / démo. Pire : les essais foirés des jeux Bethesda qu'on attendait tous au tournant, et qui ont finalement décroché qu'un timide "sympa" avec une implémentation de la VR qui s’arrêtait au strict minimum. (pas de vrai adaptation du gameplay)

Coté cinétose, si j'arrive à m'adapter à force de jouer, je constate qu'après 2 ou 3 mois sans faire de jeu "qui bouge" j'ai perdu mon niveau d'adaptation, et j'ai toujours la gerbe. Ce qui me conforte dans l'idée qu'un jeu est très rarement "simplement" adaptable à la VR, ça nécessite un gros travail des dev sur le gameplay et le moteur du jeu.

Et à propos de moteur, une fois passé le wow effect de la VR, on ne voit plus que la laideur des moteurs de jeu qui se veulent beau. Et toujours cette impression de jouer a des jeux qui ont un génération de retard (voir 2 pour la VR sur console). J'exagère un peu, certains tirent bien leur epingle du jeu (Elite, notamment, ou Hellblade plus récemment, même si ça reste un ordre de grandeur plus moche que la version 2D) mais ça reste rare.

Ajouté à tout ça les récents aveux du CEO de CCP qui justifie la fermeture de leurs studio dedié à la VR par le fait que le marché est 2x plus faible qu'attendu, et que passé de mode, les joueurs n'utilisent majoritairement plus leur casque. Sauf que c'est dû à un catalogue très bof aussi, c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue.

Et pour enfoncer le clou : la division matérielle selon les marques. Avec des techno différentes, des grips différents, des capacités de roomscale différentes (et donc de gameplay différent), voir carrément des exlus ! Même si il y a eu de gros effort de fait pour l’homogénéisation (merci Valve!) c'est une grosse epine dans le pied pour une techno qui a besoin d'un maximum d'un gros parc de joueur.

Bref, je suis assez pessimiste, je vois mal comment le marcher de la VR pourrait évoluer dans le bon sens maintenant. Je ne crois pas trop dans les upgrades matérielles. La définition sera meilleures, le confort d'utilisation aussi, la cinétose sera peut-être un poil réduite, mais les cartes graphiques seront toujours à la peine et surtout, il n'y aura toujours pas de marché pour les studio de développement, et c'est ça le principale problème.

----------


## R3dF0x

Beat Saber = feeling vraiment incroyable !?!!

Désolé, mais je ne trouve rien d'incroyable là-dedans ; on joue du poignet comme on le ferait dans un Fruit Ninja, épiscétout ! C'est d'une simplicité déconcertante. D'ailleurs, il est tellement simple que c'est ce qui fait sa force. Détrompez-vous, j'aime ce jeu, mais de là à dire qu'il est incroyable ...

T'as essayé la Simu Automobile !? Avec volant & pédalier il va sans dire, ça c'est assez incroyable !

----------


## Hideo

Je comprends ton point de vue mais je considère que la VR n'a toujours pas atteint son point d’inflexion. 
Machine moyenne encore assez loin de la "zone de confort" nécessaire pour vraiment profiter de la VR, software qui a encore du chemin à suffit de voir ce qu'apporte des techno comme la motion smoothing sur une config comme la mienne. 
Ce que j'espère que la R&D ne lâche pas, on a encore plein de possibilités à explorer et de vecteurs d'amélioration et il faut aller les chercher.
Mais je ne me fait pas trop de soucis non plus, c'est un secteur qui doit pas mal motiver et amuser les gens qui ont des idées, faudrait juste qu'il ne tombe pas a cours de thune. Le secteur pro (formation & co) peut s’avérer très utile pour ça.

Perso je m'attends pas à grand chose de nouveau avant 2 ans, la on aura toujours les mêmes casques mais moins cher (le ticket d'entrée est déjà souvent dans les 250€) et toutes les machines neuves seront capables de les faire tourner, voir celles d'aujourd'hui avec les opti. A ce moment la on a un marché déjà bien plus viable et donc la possibilité pour les gros studio de construire sur ce qui a déjà été testé par les indés + l'arrivée de casque intégrant tout ce qui aura été développé entre temps.

On est clairement dans un passage à vide, une bonne partie des early sont déçus du contenu et les news du secteurs sont rarement engageantes pour le nouveau qui voudrait se lancer.
Mais si ça passe et que ça prend putain... on va kiffer.

----------


## septicflesh

Salut Elglon , effectivement je n'ai pas encore 1 an de vr seulement 6 mois mais je peux quand même essayé de répondre a ton poste.

Si tu attends qu'un éditeur qui a l'habitude de sortir des jeux triple A en VR effectivement je pense que le gain d'argent sera trop fort et donc je pense que jamais on ne verra de jeu VR de leur part. Perso je compte vraiment sur sony, pour donner l'envie a ses editeurs de concevoir des jeux VR.

Ensuite, on voit des éditeurs indé qui essayent de pousser le marché de la VR notamment avec le studio de rick and morty qui sont bientôt a leur 3ème jeux VR même si ça reste des petites expériences 1h30 au grand max. D'autre comme le jeu seeking dawn ou je trouve que l'environnement le gameplay est vraiment top.
Ensuite un nouveau jeu Blade and Sorcery qui est a l’époque du moyen age et de fantastique qui est en beta actuellement. Je ne pense pas que le marché de la VR soit mort, c'est une technologie nouvelle est tu as des éditeurs qui poussent ce marché, il faut juste patienter.
Quand tu vois des gros jeux qui demandent 3 ans de développement et plus, ça peut se comprendre que ces personnes la sont occupé a faire autre chose.

Je te rejoins sur l'avis de bethesda ou je trouve qu'ils se foutent vraiment de notre gueule, ils auraient pu au moins implanter le choix de la 2D avec un bouton qui permet d'activer ou de désactiver la VR. Au lieu de ça ils sortent deux version differente au meme prix 60 euros et avec des saves non compatible xD, mais quand j'y joue je passe vraiment de bon moment dans le jeu.
Cependant au bout de quelques heures dans le casque, je ressens de la fatigue au niveau de la vision et c'est carrément normal, ce qui me fait poser la question suivante, est ce que les jeux d'une durée énorme, on vraiment une place pour la réalité virtuelle. Du moins les éditeurs devraient ajouté cette option pour faire une pause et de reprendre en 2D

Pour ton mal de crane, j'imagine que tu parles du motion sickness, je t'avoue qu'avec ton expérience, ça me surprend de lire que ça te fait toujours cette effet, perso je ne ressens plus rien de ce coté là.

Quand tu parles des technos que les casques utilisent, je pense que c'est normal que ça bouge de ce coté là, c'est qu'on appelle une évolution.
Playstation VR, oculus,  htc vive utilisent le même principe, des capteurs aux coins de la pièce donc relié avec cable + casque relié avec cable. Les contrôleurs changent aussi car on essaye d’être au plus proche de la réalité de la fonctionnement de la main et pour ça merci oculus de ses contrôleurs que je trouve vraiment génial.
Donc là maintenant, les constructeurs pensent a comment minimiser le matériel en supprimant les capteurs et en les intégrants dans les casques de réfléchir toujours a l'ergonomie des manettes. Je pense qu'on ne peut pas cracher dessus, et je trouve que pour l'instant les devs des jeux s'adaptent bien à la situation.

Mais perso en 6 mois de temps,  je n'ai pas encore tout essayé. 
Le seul soucis a mon gout c'est que pour l'instant il y a beaucoup voir trop de jeu d'horreur qui n'est pas du tout ma tasse de thé et beaucoup de jeu avec des flingues alors que je pense qu'il y a d'autre moyen de faire du contenu avec autre chose.

Tout cela pour dire qu'on est dans une phase jeune et qu'il faut encore un peu de temps, mais le jour ou ça prendra on sera en plein kiff  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

> Je constate malheureusement que les successeurs des killer app, comme Lone Echo ou Robo Recall ne sont jamais arrivés.


Lone Echo 2 l'année prochaine !  :Vibre: 

... Oui c'est loin.  :Emo: 




> Coté cinétose, si j'arrive à m'adapter à force de jouer, je constate qu'après 2 ou 3 mois sans faire de jeu "qui bouge" j'ai perdu mon niveau d'adaptation, et j'ai toujours la gerbe. Ce qui me conforte dans l'idée qu'un jeu est très rarement "simplement" adaptable à la VR, ça nécessite un gros travail des dev sur le gameplay et le moteur du jeu.


La même, je perds très vite l'habitude, ça fait un peu flipper.





> Le seul soucis a mon gout c'est que pour l'instant il y a beaucoup voir trop de jeu d'horreur qui n'est pas du tout ma tasse de thé et beaucoup de jeu avec des flingues alors que je pense qu'il y a d'autre moyen de faire du contenu avec autre chose.
> 
> Tout cela pour dire qu'on est dans une phase jeune et qu'il faut encore un peu de temps, mais le jour ou ça prendra on sera en plein kiff


+1 concernant les jeux d'horreur, on a l'impression que c'est la carte facile tout de suite. On fait un jeu moyen, mais l'immersion fera que les gens vont flipper c'est bon on va pas se prendre la tête.
Le truc c'est que j'aime déjà pas ça en 2D alors en VR...  ::|: 

Concernant l'avis global, je suis ni confiant ni pessimiste. Je me rends pas compte en fait. Ça peut évoluer en bien, avec la baisse du prix des casques, et la machine qui fait tourner la VR étant de plus en plus abordable, mais on peut aussi facilement se retrouver dans un truc de niche abandonné peu à peu et continuer à n'avoir que des petites prods indés. Il restera de toute façon de petites perles de temps en temps.

----------


## Luthor

Coucou tout le monde,

Comme je n'ai aucune expérience horreur dans ma palette de jeux VR, en avez-vous un à conseiller puisque c'est les soldes Steam ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ajouté à tout ça les récents aveux du CEO de CCP qui justifie la fermeture de leurs studio dedié à la VR par le fait que le marché est 2x plus faible qu'attendu, et que passé de mode, les joueurs n'utilisent majoritairement plus leur casque. Sauf que c'est dû à un catalogue très bof aussi, c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue.


CCP a plutôt foiré leur jeu. VR ou pas. Avec EVE: Valkyrie, les dévs pouvaient nous donner un putain de jeu dans l'univers d'EVE: Online avec une vraie campagne solo. Au lieu de ça, ils font un jeu PvP comme on en voit partout en 2D et qui sont en F2P.
Du coup, c'est un peu de leur faute. 
Quand on voit également DUST 514 qui n'a finalement jamais marché car trop mou. Et pourtant sur le papier ça allez faire un carton (sauf pour ce choix d'exclusivité PS4).

----------


## septicflesh

> Coucou tout le monde,
> 
> Comme je n'ai aucune expérience horreur dans ma palette de jeux VR, en avez-vous un à conseiller puisque c'est les soldes Steam ?
> 
> Merci


D’après les retours que j'ai eu et les différents streams que j'ai vu :
Tu peux déjà te prendre :
- arizona sunshine (perso je suis bloqué a un niveau tellement que j'ai la frousse x)
- wilson heart ( qui a de tres bon retour) (promo sur oculus)
- le dernier Resident evil.
- The Vanishing of Ethan Carter VR Bundle qui est bien adapté a la VR ( je l'ai fini et pour moi il ne fait pas peur enfin juste a un endroit, mais il y a une bonne ambiance angoissante)
- Et si les jeux full anglais ne te dérange pas, tu as The Exorcist legion VR
C'est jeux là sont en promo actuellement

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> D’après les retours que j'ai eu et les différents streams que j'ai vu :
> Tu peux déjà te prendre :
> arizona sunshine (perso je suis bloqué a un niveau tellement que j'ai frousse x)
> 
> C'est jeux là sont en promo actuellement


Tu parles 

Spoiler Alert! 


du passage dans les mines ?

 En coop, ça passe un peu mieux.

----------


## 564.3

> - Et si les jeux full anglais ne te dérange pas, tu as The Exorcist legion VR


Du même studio y a A Chair in a Room : Greenwater que j'ai bien aimé et qui a eu une grosse update graphique (pas encore re-testé). J'ai surtout aimé le scénario et l'ambiance. C'est pas de l'horreur jump scare mais plus d'ambiance.

Sinon je crois que je vais me prendre Organ Quarter d'ici la fin des soldes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Concernant l'état du marché de la VR, on en a déjà parlé plusieurs fois mais faut aimer les indies à petit budget avant au moins la gen 2 (dans 2+ ans).

La techno la plus importante pour vraiment passer "next gen", c'est un suivi du regard fiable pour tous et du rendu fovéal efficace.
Ça devrait faire des miracles sur mobile, et sur PC on pourra commencer à envisager de remplacer nos écrans.

La phase actuelle est importante pour que les mécanismes qui fonctionnent soient bien compris et maitrisés, notamment pour les gros studios qui ne mettront pas une tonne de budget sur un projet trop risqué.

Sinon le marché le plus solide c'est les entreprises. Ça fait 20 ans que la VR existe et fonctionne bien avec les C.A.V.E., mais le budget se chiffre à plusieurs 100k€ (grosse pièce dédiée + matos spécialisé et un seul utilisateur à la fois), plutôt que quelques HMD à 1k€ qui demandent moins de contraintes d'usage. Maintenant c'est très intéressant pour pas mal de boites pour qui ça ne valait pas le coup avant. Faut encore compter le prix du dev des applications, mais des petits studios qui font des jeux pour la VR payent surtout leurs factures en faisant à coté des projets pour entreprises.

----------


## ExPanda

> - The Vanishing of Ethan Carter VR Bundle qui est bien adapté a la VR ( je l'ai fini et pour moi il ne fait pas peur enfin juste a un endroit, mais il y a une bonne ambiance angoissante)


Il est actuellement à 1€ sur Steam.
Mais j'hésite, je sais pas si j'aurais le courage de refaire 

Spoiler Alert! 


la mine

 en VR.  :Emo:

----------


## Elglon

> CCP a plutôt foiré leur jeu. VR ou pas. Avec EVE: Valkyrie, les dévs pouvaient nous donner un putain de jeu dans l'univers d'EVE: Online avec une vraie campagne solo. Au lieu de ça, ils font un jeu PvP comme on en voit partout en 2D et qui sont en F2P.
> Du coup, c'est un peu de leur faute. 
> Quand on voit également DUST 514 qui n'a finalement jamais marché car trop mou. Et pourtant sur le papier ça allez faire un carton (sauf pour ce choix d'exclusivité PS4).


C'est vrai, mais c'est encore le serpent qui se mord la queue : quel studio pourrait aujourd'hui se lancer dans un développement d'un vrai AAA pour VR alors qu'ils savent qu'avec le marché actuel, ils ne rentreront jamais dans leur frais ?

CCP est fautif, mais ils ont le mérite d'avoir taté le terrain. Et encore, ils sont parti au casse pipe parcequ'ils pouvaient se le permettre grâce à Eve Online. En dehors d'eux, qui peut se vanter d'avoir fait un jeu VR triple A ? Bethesda/Zenimax, une mégastructure, qui a adapté sans trop d'effort des jeux existant. Idem pour FD avec Elite. Et le reste c'est les jeux édités par Oculus/Facebook eux même. 

Après j'entend bien les remarques sur les nouvelles générations de casque, mais je n'y crois pas du tout :

D'une part parce que le confort est déjà amplement suffisant. Ce n'est pas en supprimant des câbles, en étant plus léger, avec moins de grille, que ça va démocratiser sensiblement plus la VR.D'autre part, parce que ça va re-hisser vers le haut les prix, alors qu'il faut au contraire les tirer vers le bas. Je pense que la promo estivale de 2017 d'Oculus a été assez explicite pour tout le monde ici.Enfin, ça va de nouveau mettre les cartes graphiques à genoux alors qu'on arrivait enfin à avoir des générations de CG moyenne/entrée de gamme qui tournaient bien avec la VR. On reviendra dans une configuration ou VR = produit de luxe.




> Beat Saber = feeling vraiment incroyable !?!!
> 
> Désolé, mais je ne trouve rien d'incroyable là-dedans ; on joue du poignet comme on le ferait dans un Fruit Ninja, épiscétout ! C'est d'une simplicité déconcertante. D'ailleurs, il est tellement simple que c'est ce qui fait sa force. Détrompez-vous, j'aime ce jeu, mais de là à dire qu'il est incroyable ...


Héhé, oui c'est mon pêcher mignon ! J'y joue en mode "fitness", avec les bras et tout, pour transpirer ! C'est bien mieux que Fruit Ninja ! 




> T'as essayé la Simu Automobile !? Avec volant & pédalier il va sans dire, ça c'est assez incroyable !


Ouioui, Projet Cars 2 avec volant/pedale, est sympa. Par contre Dirt Rally, impossible de finir une spéciale sans avoir la gerbe. Après, autant je passe au setup VR facilement (le casque est toujours prêt à être utilisé, j'ai delà place chez moi) autant monter le volant/pedale, c'est toujours une petite contrainte.

----------


## Hem

Je me suis fait une petite session de jeu assise sur Alien:Isolation et je dois dire que c'est quand même beaucoup moins bien que debout. L'ergonomie au pad (filaire) debout est pas tip top donc je pensais pas que la différence serait aussi grande. Le jeu est tout de même bien agréable assis.

Mais entre être cloué sur sa chaise à devoir tourner par à-coups en ayant une portée visuel assez limitée et être debout à pouvoir se baisser, se pencher, se mettre sur la pointe des pieds et tourner naturellement sur sois-même, c'est limite le jour et la nuit.

J'imaginais vraiment pas que le roomscale soit aussi important, vous aviez bien raison. 

ps: Je me suis explosé le pied en jouant à Rec:Room parce que je me suis mis à courir en oubliant totalement que je portais un casque et que j'étais pas sur un terrain de tenis mais devant mon bureau. Je donne donc un 10/10 à ce jeu  ::XD:: .

----------


## ExPanda

Rec Room peut être bien dangereux. J'ai eu une expérience assez douloureuse.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rodwin

> - le dernier Resident evil.


 Bouhouhou  ::cry:: 
N'oubliez pas Paper Dolls et Paranormal activity !
J'ai acheté Organ Quarter pour compléter ma collection.

----------


## septicflesh

> Bouhouhou


Pourquoi cette émoticône pour resident evil ? ::o:

----------


## 564.3

> CCP est fautif, mais ils ont le mérite d'avoir taté le terrain. Et encore, ils sont parti au casse pipe parcequ'ils pouvaient se le permettre grâce à Eve Online. En dehors d'eux, qui peut se vanter d'avoir fait un jeu VR triple A ? Bethesda/Zenimax, une mégastructure, qui a adapté sans trop d'effort des jeux existant. Idem pour FD avec Elite. Et le reste c'est les jeux édités par Oculus/Facebook eux même.


Pour moi il n'y a pas de AAA en VR. C'est la catégorie de jeux qui sont des échecs financiers quand ils ne se vendent qu'à 1 ou 2 millions d'exemplaires au prix fort.
On a plutôt du AA financé par Oculus ou Sony, avec 10x moins de budget.

Les portages de Bethesda on ne sait pas trop ce que ça vaut, mais ça n'a pas l'air d'aller aussi haut.
Les autres portages mieux foutus n'ont pas du couter lourd non plus, à coté du jeu de base rentabilisé sur écran.
En tous cas ça me semble moins risqué que les plus gros jeux dédiés à la VR.

Et je serais curieux de connaitre le budget d'EVE Valkyrie, sans compter la version qu'ils ont sorti y a un an et qui est aussi jouable sur écran, où ça a aussi fait un bide.
Edit: Je suppose qu'ils ont eu de l'argent d'Oculus aussi, pour l'exclus qui leur a en partie plombé la popularité au moment où ils en avaient le plus besoin. Mais c'était quand même un bon calcul si leur jeu était destiné à se vautrer de toute façon.




> [*]Enfin, ça va de nouveau mettre les cartes graphiques à genoux alors qu'on arrivait enfin à avoir des générations de CG moyenne/entrée de gamme qui tournaient bien avec la VR. On reviendra dans une configuration ou VR = produit de luxe.


C'est justement la grosse évolution attendue, la génération de matos avec suivi du regard + rendu fovéal permettra enfin d'avoir une résolution (et FOV) satisfaisante sans faire fumer les GPU.
Les écrans haute densité ce n'est plus un problème en tant que tel, par contre y a rien qui suit derrière en l'absence de rendu fovéal.
Et il y a d'autres techno qui sont actuellement en proto dans les labos qui vont résoudre d'autres problèmes: lentilles "pancake" peut-être dans un premier temps, puis affichage à base de "wave guides".
Ref à la présentation d'Abrash à l'OC5: https://www.roadtovr.com/oculus-chie...lus-connect-5/

Bref, va falloir se contenter de ce qu'on a et d'évolutions mineurs jusqu'au moins 2021.
C'est probable qu'il y aura un nouveau pic de grosses sorties en même temps, j'ai vu des articles où des devs misent là dessus.

On verra déjà ce que donne le Quest et autre 6DOF mobile l'année prochaine, mais ça sera aussi un premier jet qui ne demandera qu'à bénéficier des autres évolutions actuellement dans les labos.

----------


## Luthor

Merci pour les retours  ::):

----------


## Couillu

> T'as essayé la Simu Automobile !? Avec volant & pédalier il va sans dire, ça c'est assez incroyable !


Puisque tu amènes le sujet, j'ai une question matos, mais d'abord un peu de contexte :

Je me disais que la VR pouvait être un outil de fou pour les auto écoles : 
- Moins cher qu'une voiture à l'achat mais aussi zéro consommation d'essence, pas de problème de parking ^^
- Zero dangers 
- Tu peux enregistrer la "performance" de l'élève et revenir sur les erreurs
- 1 prof et plusieurs élèves simultanés

Et une fois que l'élève a l'air assez confiant, qu'il maîtrise les bases, tu l’emmène en bagnole, mais tu peux déjà gagner quelques heures. Bref, ça serait top et permettrai de réduire drastiquement le coût du permis. 

Ce qui nous amène a mon cas : Ma femme doit passer le permis, donc j'ai tenté un coup de bluff "Et si on achetait un volant pour que tu t’entraînes en VR ?" et elle a trouvé que c'était une super idée !  ::w00t::   ::lol:: 

Du coup je me demandais niveau jeux et niveaux matos si ça vous paraissait possible ? j'ai regardé vite fait et déjà ça a l'air compliqué de trouver un combo avec le levier de vitesse. Et niveau simu, vous conseilleriez quoi niveau réalisme ?

L'idée n'est pas de lui apprendre à conduire, mais qu'elle se familiarise avec les commandes et qu'elle économise quelques heures d'apprentissage. 



Spoiler Alert! 


 Non, je vous voit venir, ça n'a rien a voir avec mon envie de faire joujou... nooooon. Ce serait juste un outil d'apprentissage.  ::siffle::

----------


## 564.3

> Pourquoi cette émoticône pour resident evil ?


Exclus PSVR.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> N'oubliez pas Paper Dolls et Paranormal activity !


D'ailleurs ça donne quoi Paper Dolls sur la durée ?

----------


## Hem

> ...


Trackmania pourrait être pas mal.


 ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Je me disais que la VR pouvait être un outil de fou pour les auto écoles :


J'en vois avec des simulateurs triple écran.
En VR ce qui serait bien c'est l'immersion dans l'environnement, les vérifications d'angle morts, etc. Mais il a intérêt à y avoir de bons feedbacks physiques pour éviter la cinétose.




> Du coup je me demandais niveau jeux et niveaux matos si ça vous paraissait possible ? j'ai regardé vite fait et déjà ça a l'air compliqué de trouver un combo avec le levier de vitesse. Et niveau simu, vous conseilleriez quoi niveau réalisme ?


Euro Truck Simulator, pour apprendre à faire des créneaux avec un 33T  ::ninja:: 

Sinon la simulation de la circulation n'est pas trop mal, mais ça manque peut-être de challenge à coté de conduire dans une grande ville.
Faudrait des couillons qui se jettent sur la route à tout moment et des gens qui font n'imp à tous les coins de rue.
Et des types énervés qui klaxonnent à mort des qu'on les empêche d'être à 50km/h (démarrage trop lent au vert, obstruction de la route pendant qu'on se gare, hésitation à l'approche d'un carrefour, etc…).

----------


## Couillu

> Trackmania pourrait être pas mal.


Je lui donne déjà des cours dessus en vidéoproj ^^





> J'en vois avec des simulateurs triple écran.
> En VR ce qui est bien c'est l'immersion dans l'environnement, mais il a intérêt à y avoir de bons feedbacks physiques pour éviter la cinétose.
> 
> 
> 
> Euro Truck Simulator, pour apprendre à faire des créneaux avec un 33T 
> Sinon la simulation de la circulation n'est pas trop mal, mais ça manque peut-être de challenge à coté de conduire dans une grande ville.


Ah ouais euro truck simulator, pas con, j'en entend pas mal de bien et j'ai jamais compris l'attrait pour ce jeu, mais en même temps je l'ai pas testé ^^

----------


## 564.3

> Ah ouais euro truck simulator, pas con, j'en entend pas mal de bien et j'ai jamais compris l'attrait pour ce jeu, mais en même temps je l'ai pas testé ^^


À chaque fois que je lance le jeu, je pense à cette parodie de Rammstein, ça suffit à me motiver  ::lol:: 



Prends le en promo, par contre le support VR n'est pas super peaufiné (config et menus).
C'est le genre de jeu pour décompresser et voir du pays en écoutant des podcasts.

Les choses du genre feux de circulations, limites de vitesse, s'engager sur un rond-point, un croisement ou une autoroute sont bien simulés. Le comportement des autres usagers de la route est plutôt pépère mais bien foutu aussi.
Ceci dit, j'ai tendance à quand même trop forcer le passage sur les rond-points et me faire rentrer dans la remorque.
Faut pas trop serrer les virages aussi, sinon on accroche les poteaux ou les bagnoles arrêtées.
Mais vaudrait mieux la faire conduire sans remorque.

----------


## septicflesh

> Exclus PSVR.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Putain serieux ????? Je croyais dur comme fer qu'il etait aussi en VR sur pc.............................my bad  ::o:

----------


## Kira

Tain, j'ai l'impression d'être le seul à avoir ce problème.

Ca faisait grosso modo 2 mois que je ne m'étais pas connecté à Oculus. Mais c'est les soldes, j'ai envie de faire quelques achats.....

Baa impossible. Mon moyen de paiement a été supprimé. Et quand j'essaie d'en rajouter un (paypal ou cb), une fois toutes les étapes validés, la page reste en chargement indéfiniment.

Sur mon compte paypal, je vois bien que j'ai déjà acheté chez oculus, que Oculus lui même fait parti des "paiement autorisé".

C'est vraiment chez oculus (que ce soit le site, ou le home) qui a un problème.

J'ai essayé avec un autre navigateur, (2 autres pour être précis), vider le cache etc..... Rien à faire.

J'ai envoyé une requête..... puis 2 jours plus tard une autre au service d'assistance d'Oculus..... Aucune réponse.

Sèrieusement? Je fais quoi? Je ne peux rien acheter sur leurs store -_-'. C'est un peu gros foutage de gueule quoi. Surtout qu'ils m'ont effacé le moyen de paiement que j'avais déjà et qui n'avait aucun problème.

Bref, d'autres gens qui ont ce problème?

----------


## septicflesh

Pour ma part non, ça parait con, mais ta carte bleu lié au compte est toujours valide ? 
Sinon tu passes par le site oculus ou pas leur application ? Perso sur appli pas de problème de mon coté.

----------


## Erokh

> Ouioui, Projet Cars 2 avec volant/pedale, est sympa. Par contre Dirt Rally, impossible de finir une spéciale sans avoir la gerbe. Après, autant je passe au setup VR facilement (le casque est toujours prêt à être utilisé, j'ai delà place chez moi) autant monter le volant/pedale, c'est toujours une petite contrainte.


J'ai la chance de n'avoir aucun souci avec Dirt Rally (tant qu'il ne rame pas)  ::): 
En plus, j'ai l'impression d'être bien meilleur sur ce jeu avec le casque que sans. Je pense que ça tient beaucoup à l’appréciation des distances et des volumes.

Je reste persuadé que même si la VR se plante auprès du grand public, il restera quand même un marché de niche pour les simu, tant ça apporte en immersion. Par contre, la densité de pixels est à améliorer pour perdurer apparemment, notamment pour les simu de navions.




> Puisque tu amènes le sujet, j'ai une question matos, mais d'abord un peu de contexte :
> 
> Je me disais que la VR pouvait être un outil de fou pour les auto écoles : 
> - Moins cher qu'une voiture à l'achat mais aussi zéro consommation d'essence, pas de problème de parking ^^
> - Zero dangers 
> - Tu peux enregistrer la "performance" de l'élève et revenir sur les erreurs
> - 1 prof et plusieurs élèves simultanés
> 
> Et une fois que l'élève a l'air assez confiant, qu'il maîtrise les bases, tu l’emmène en bagnole, mais tu peux déjà gagner quelques heures. Bref, ça serait top et permettrai de réduire drastiquement le coût du permis. 
> ...


A mon auto-école, ils avaient un simulateur (ça date d'il y a 10 ans): des graphismes datés, un son tout pourri, et je sais pas dire s'il y avait du FFB. Entre mon manque d'expérience et le manque de sensations, j'avais calé en 4ème sans même m'en rendre compte.
Au final la session a duré 5 minutes, et j'imagine que le moniteur a jugé que j'avais suffisamment les bases pour passer à la pratique...

Mon avis, c'est que ça peut aider à appréhender le geste pour la boite en H, éventuellement l'association avec l'embrayage, mais que ça ne peut pas remplacer la vraie expérience, à cause du manque de sensations au niveau de l'oreille interne (et des fesses).

Pour moi, la meilleure occaz' que t'auras sur du volant avec boite en H, c'est sur du logitech d'occase : G25 ou G27. Mais c'est vrai que depuis l'arnaque G29 (qui propose moins pour plus cher sur la même base mécanique), il n'y a plus vraiment de solution à pas trop cher pour du FFB + levier de vitesse.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> ...
> Du coup je me demandais niveau jeux et niveaux matos si ça vous paraissait possible ? j'ai regardé vite fait et déjà ça a l'air compliqué de trouver un combo avec le levier de vitesse. Et niveau simu, vous conseilleriez quoi niveau réalisme ?
> 
> L'idée n'est pas de lui apprendre à conduire, mais qu'elle se familiarise avec les commandes et qu'elle économise quelques heures d'apprentissage.


A part Euro Truck Simulator 2 et American Truck Simulator, tu as également City Car Driving. Je ne l'ai pas testé. Je me tâte à le prendre.

----------


## Kira

> Pour ma part non, ça parait con, mais ta carte bleu lié au compte est toujours valide ? 
> Sinon tu passes par le site oculus ou pas leur application ? Perso sur appli pas de problème de mon coté.


Pas de problème avec ma cb. Paypal marche parfaitement. Ensuite, que je passe par l'application ou par le site oculus ça fait la même chose..... Et puis bon, mon dernier achat date du mois de mai. Y'avait pas de problème à ce moment là. Je ne vois pas pourquoi ils ont supprimé mon moyen de paiement -_-'.

Bref, à l'heure actuelle, je ne peux vraiment rien acheté. Impossible. J'ai même essayé sur le pc de chez mon frère (pas chez moi donc) sur leur site... pareil. Il n'y a strictement rien à faire. Et leur assistance à deux balles ne me répondent pas, alors que j'envoie des messages clairs avec screenshot etc.....

Nan mais sèrieux, première fois depuis que j'utilise internet qu'une entreprise EMPECHE de pouvoir acheter ses propres produits (ici des jeux).......

Désolé, je suis un peu beaucoup énervé. Mais surtout parce que Oculus ne répond pas......

----------


## Erokh

> [Sur Euro Truck Simulator]
> Faut pas trop serrer les virages aussi, sinon on accroche les poteaux ou les bagnoles arrêtées.
> Mais vaudrait mieux la faire conduire sans remorque.


J'ai vu suffisamment de débutants se faire avoir par la longueur de leur voiture (moi y compris) lors d'un virage pour conseiller d'au contraire garder la remorque  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Mon avis, c'est que ça peut aider à appréhender le geste pour la boite en H, éventuellement l'association avec l'embrayage, mais que ça ne peut pas remplacer la vraie expérience, à cause du manque de sensations au niveau de l'oreille interne (et des fesses).


Je ne sais pas trop ce que ça donne les trucs du genre buttkicker pour ça. Mais ouais, rien ne remplace la pratique.
Les simulateurs permettent surtout de tester les prises de décisions dans divers contextes.

Sinon, il y a pas mal de choix de voitures dans les mods pour ETS. À voir si c'est correct en VR.

----------


## Couillu

> À chaque fois que je lance le jeu, je pense à cette parodie de Rammstein, ça suffit à me motiver 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLPyySN9Czw
> 
> Prends le en promo, par contre le support VR n'est pas super peaufiné (config et menus).
> C'est le genre de jeu pour décompresser et voir du pays en écoutant des podcasts.
> 
> Les choses du genre feux de circulations, limites de vitesse, s'engager sur un rond-point, un croisement ou une autoroute sont bien simulés. Le comportement des autres usagers de la route est plutôt pépère mais bien foutu aussi.
> Ceci dit, j'ai tendance à quand même trop forcer le passage sur les rond-points et me faire rentrer dans la remorque.
> Faut pas trop serrer les virages aussi, sinon on accroche les poteaux ou les bagnoles arrêtées.
> Mais vaudrait mieux la faire conduire sans remorque.


ahaH Ultra Vomit, ils sont parfaits ^^ Je vais essayer de le choper pour voir.




> A mon auto-école, ils avaient un simulateur (ça date d'il y a 10 ans): des graphismes datés, un son tout pourri, et je sais pas dire s'il y avait du FFB. Entre mon manque d'expérience et le manque de sensations, j'avais calé en 4ème sans même m'en rendre compte.
> Au final la session a duré 5 minutes, et j'imagine que le moniteur a jugé que j'avais suffisamment les bases pour passer à la pratique...


Ouais effectivement on y est pas encore...





> Mon avis, c'est que ça peut aider à appréhender le geste pour la boite en H, éventuellement l'association avec l'embrayage, mais que ça ne peut pas remplacer la vraie expérience, à cause du manque de sensations au niveau de l'oreille interne (et des fesses).
> 
> Pour moi, la meilleure occaz' que t'auras sur du volant avec boite en H, c'est sur du logitech d'occase : G25 ou G27. Mais c'est vrai que depuis l'arnaque G29 (qui propose moins pour plus cher sur la même base mécanique), il n'y a plus vraiment de solution à pas trop cher pour du FFB + levier de vitesse.


J'avais vu le G27 ouais, je vais farfouiller d'occase.

Merci !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

D'ailleurs, avec EuroTruck Simulator et American Truc, tu peux facilement simuler la fatigue sans danger. Le jeu est tellement mou et en plus en VR, l'écran du casque te fatigue d'avantage les yeux. Je me suis pas mal fait avoir sur la fatigue, j'ai eu droit à un gros carambollage en essayant de lutter contre ma fatigue. Il a suffit d'une seconde, et pouffe, camion renversé.  ::XD::

----------


## Erokh

> A part Euro Truck Simulator 2 et American Truck Simulator, tu as également City Car Driving. Je ne l'ai pas testé. Je me tâte à le prendre.


Il est compatible VR, City Car Driving?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Il est compatible VR, City Car Driving?


Oui, Oculus et HTC Vive.

----------


## 564.3

> ahaH Ultra Vomit, ils sont parfaits ^^ Je vais essayer de le choper pour voir.


En cherchant des infos sur les mods, j'ai vu qu'il était en soldes à 5€ (le jeu de base).
Y a des tonnes de DLC aussi, dont celui d'Halloween avec des peintures dans le thème pour les camions.
Pour l'instant je n'en avais pas pris, mais je crois que je vais au moins prendre quelques cartes plus détaillées.

Edit: y a des mods qui changent la densité de trafic aussi https://forum.scssoft.com/viewforum.php?f=177
Enfin c'est la foire habituelle et vaut peut-être mieux aller sur le thread d'ETS2 http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/73...-des-canards-!

----------


## FixB

"The Vanishing of Ethan Carter", il y en a qui l'ont fait en VR? J'ai vu pas mal de retours mitigés il me semble sur le portage VR pour ce jeu??

----------


## Erokh

> "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter", il y en a qui l'ont fait en VR? J'ai vu pas mal de retours mitigés il me semble sur le portage VR pour ce jeu??


Moi je me pose une question con: pourquoi il est moins cher en VR qu'en 2D?

Edit: réponse: la version VR est en fait une espèce de DLC. Il faut donc avoir le jeu de base pour pouvoir acheter/jouer à la version VR

----------


## moutaine

Allez-y pour ETS2 c'est de la bonne. :D

----------


## Couillu

> Moi je me pose une question con: pourquoi il est moins cher en VR qu'en 2D?
> 
> Edit: réponse: la version VR est en fait une espèce de DLC. Il faut donc avoir le jeu de base pour pouvoir acheter/jouer à la version VR


Fuck. j'ai acheté juste la version VR sans regarder.

----------


## lordpatou

Refund...

----------


## Erokh

ou achat du jeu de base: il est à 2 ou 3€  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

Ouais il y a encore les soldes, le jeu de base est à 2.8€ jusqu'à demain.
3.8€ le jeu 2D+VR, ça va.

----------


## Rodwin

> D'ailleurs ça donne quoi Paper Dolls sur la durée ?


C'est bien flippant, mais pas gore. Façon esprit frappeurs chinois.
Par contre, le jeu se passe dans une maison dans les portes sont fermées, et qui s'ouvrent une par une en fonction de tes actions. Du coup, y'a un peu trop d'allers retours à mon goût, trop de répétitions.
J'en garde un souvenir sympathique, mais sans plus.

----------


## septicflesh

Dite red matters est en promo, je crois qu'un canard l'a déjà test mais je n'arrive plus a retrouver le poste, qu'est ce qu'il vaut? 
car il est en promo en ce moment, et de plus en description c'est marqué jeu d'horreur, du coup il fous réellement les boules ou non ? x)

----------


## 564.3

> C'est bien flippant, mais pas gore. Façon esprit frappeurs chinois.
> Par contre, le jeu se passe dans une maison dans les portes sont fermées, et qui s'ouvrent une par une en fonction de tes actions. Du coup, y'a un peu trop d'allers retours à mon goût, trop de répétitions.
> J'en garde un souvenir sympathique, mais sans plus.


Mmh ok, merci pour le retours.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dite red matters est en promo, je crois qu'un canard l'a déjà test mais je n'arrive plus a retrouver le poste, qu'est ce qu'il vaut? 
> car il est en promo en ce moment, et de plus en description c'est marqué jeu d'horreur, du coup il fous réellement les boules ou non ? x)


Faut chercher "Red Matter" et pas "Red Matters"
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post12012956

----------


## R3dF0x

> Faut chercher "Red Matter" et pas "Red Matters"


Non mais, c'est quoi ce moteur de recherche capricieux à ce point !?!!  ::blink::  ::w00t:: 

J'peux ben rien trouver moi aussi ...  ::|: 

Sinon, concernant Red Matter, j'ai plus(+) de la moitié du jeu de parcouru et il n'y a rien d'horreur jusqu'ici ... sauf si "horreur" veut dire "pénombre" et "ambiance oppressante". Je trouve les mécaniques du jeu très bien foutu et les énigmes sont intéressantes. Et pour ne rien gâcher, les graphismes sont soignés. Bref, j'adore !



*Edit:* J'ai enlevé le "S"  :haha:

----------


## septicflesh

> Mmh ok, merci pour le retours.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Faut chercher "Red Matter" et pas "Red Matters"
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post12012956


Oh lol comment tu parles lol, juste pour un oubli de "s"
Oui j'avais trouvé, je nai pas eu le temps de modifié mon message

----------


## nodulle

J'ai aussi Red Matters/*Red Matter* et je confirme ce qu'en dit lousticos et R3dF0x. C'est graphiquement joli, les puzzles ne sont pas trop dur, peut-être un peu simple pour des habitués. Par contre ça n'est absolument pas un jeu d'horreur mais simplement un jeu d'aventure où l'on parcourt une base abandonnée. Bien qu'il soit peu court (et cela se devine quand on voit la carte de la base au début du jeu) perso j'ai bien aimé. Il faut aimer les jeux d'exploration.

Si tu veux des jeux d'horreur, il y a Don't Knock Twice actuellement en promo. J'ai testé 5 min tout à l'heure et ça m'a l'air assez efficace !  :;):  Et sur le store Oculus il y a Dark Days (Par contre je ne sais pas si il est en promo) que j'ai trouvé super efficace, pas forcément dans les jump scare mais surtout dans la tension qu'il procure ! Sinon il y a tout simplement Alien Isolation avec le mod officieux. Sur écran classique j'y joue par petite session, en VR je chie dans mon froc...  :Emo: 


Sinon j'ai profité des soldes pour me prendre Detached, je l'ai testé rapidement tout à l'heure (une petite demi-heure, et surtout parce que Metal m'a demandé un retour  ::ninja::  ) et c'est assez particulier. On est sensé être dans une combinaison spatial et se mouvoir en zéro-G mais le soucis c'est qu'il n'y a aucun body awareness. J'ai l'impression d'être une tête dans une sphère volante (le casque) le tout dans un environnement proportionnellement un peu grand. Pour ce mouvoir, on se sert de la manette gauche pour donner la direction de l'accélération et la manette droite permet de tourner sur soi-même. Il y a une campagne solo où il y a des objectifs à remplir (qui j'ai l'impression vont se réduire à appuyer sur des boutons) et un mode multi qui est une sorte de capture de drapeau à 1 contre 1. Je suis assez perplexe sur ce titre... Il va falloir que j'y rejoue en peu plus. Ma première impression est plutôt mitigé.

----------


## 564.3

Arf, arrêtez de mettre "Red Matters" au lieu de "Red Matter", sinon on ne retrouvera jamais les posts  ::ninja:: 
Y a pas de "s" à la fin.

Pour ma part, j'attends la sortie sur Steam. J'avais vu que je ne sais plus où que c'était prévu.
Edit: ah bah y a une page Steam avec sortie annoncée pour novembre 2018…
https://store.steampowered.com/app/966680/Red_Matter/

----------


## septicflesh

> Arf, arrêtez de mettre "Red Matters" au lieu de "Red Matter", sinon on ne retrouvera jamais les posts 
> Y a pas de "s" à la fin.
> 
> Pour ma part, j'attends la sortie sur Steam. J'avais vu que je ne sais plus où que c'était prévu.
> Edit: ah bah y a une page Steam avec sortie annoncée pour novembre 2018…
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/966680/Red_Matter/


Bon bha c'est bon j'ai acheté Red matter*s* sur le store oculus  ::P: 
Merci pour les retours et celui de lousticos et nodulle aussi qui m'ont confirmé que ce n'etait pas un jeu d'horreur  ::P:

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... Merci pour les retours et celui de lousticos et nodulle aussi qui m'ont confirmé que ce n'etait pas un jeu d'horreur


Et moi alors !? Tu m'oublies ?  ::'(:

----------


## nodulle

> Arf, arrêtez de mettre "Red Matters" au lieu de "Red Matter", sinon on ne retrouvera jamais les posts 
> Y a pas de "s" à la fin.
> 
> Pour ma part, j'attends la sortie sur Steam. J'avais vu que je ne sais plus où que c'était prévu.
> Edit: ah bah y a une page Steam avec sortie annoncée pour novembre 2018…
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/966680/Red_Matter/


Décidément ! Je l'ai fait inconsciemment !  :^_^:  Du coup j'ai édité mon post pour qu'on puisse le retrouver facilement.

----------


## septicflesh

Red matter, je suis un peu bloqué là pour l'instant, mais oui il est vraiment sympa. Il y a une ambiance vraiment prenante, seul dans cette grande station russe ^^
A la fin on va pouvoir parlé russe couramment pensez vous ? :D

----------


## nodulle

J'ai vu qu'une mise à jour a été déployée sur la démo de Zero Caliber et je l'ai donc re-testé pour être sûr. Alors ils ont justement corrigé le problème que j'avais soulevé, celui de l’interaction avec les armes et les gadgets. Il faut maintenant garder le grab appuyé pour le garder en main et en plus maintenant on peut utiliser le grab *ou* le trigger pour attraper les objet, c'est beaucoup plus naturel ! Bref j'aime beaucoup mieux ça !  ::):  J'ai trouvé également que ce deuxième test était beaucoup plus stable, j'avais moins de problème de perf en testant bien avec les différentes lunettes (sur le camp d'entrainement). Par contre dans la mission j'avais vraiment une chute de fps et ce tout le long de la partie et que ce soit avec une lunette ou pas. Par contre la zone de grip pour prendre à deux mains est vraiment trop étroite sur certaines armes. Y'en a c'est au poil de cul, en plein combat c'est vraiment chiant.

Comme tu l'as fait remarqué 564.3, j'avais bien activé l'anti-antialiasing. En fait j'avais tout foutu à fond : les graphismes, l'antialiasing et le supersampling. Je l'ai désactivé et du coup bah c'est vachement pixelisé je trouve. Il me semble pas que Onward le soit autant (il faudrait que je le relance).
Du coup je suis moins négatif pour mon deuxième test, y'a de bonnes idées. A voir ce que les dev en ferons. J'attendrai de voir les retours sur la compagne et ce qu'il vaut en coop car ça pourrait être sympa. Si c'est positif je me le prendrai peut-être.

Et je viens de voir que c'est les mêmes dev qui font A-Tech Cybernetic qui est toujours en accès anticipé. Du coup j'espère qu'ils vont continuer à bosser sur ce jeu parce que je me l'aurais bien pris une fois bien avancé.  ::unsure::  Quelqu'un sait où il en est dans son dev d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Kira

Vu que mon problème a été résolu (voir mon/mes messages plus haut/pages précedente ; pour info, mon moyen de paiement paypal est revenu tout seul.... Je croyais que c'était le sav mais ils m'ont répondu qu'ils ne savaient pas :/ bref magie  ::P: ) j'en ai profité pour enfin m'acheté Onward en promo sur le Oculus Home.

C'est crossplay? Je veux dire, on peut jouer avec des gens qui l'ont acheté sur steam?

Dans tous les cas, j'aimerais absolument programmé une session entre canard (pvp ou contre des bots ^^). Je suis totalement noob, donc je me réserve aujourd'hui pour apprendre le b.a.b.a mais après je suis partant pour faire plein de session. Ca me plaît carrément beaucoup. Surtout en coop en faite. J'aimerais même faire des parties vraiment simu (genre vraiment sèrieuse niveau comm et tout). Enfin, peu m'importe.

J'ai mon pseudo Oculus dans ma signature. N'hésiter pas à m'ajouter. Je suis dispo tous les soir.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai vu qu'une mise à jour a été déployée sur la démo de Zero Caliber et je l'ai donc re-testé pour être sûr.


Les controles pour le Rift devaient effectivement être plus choquants que pour le Vive. Sinon c'est peut-être plus pixelisé que d'autres jeux, mais ça ne m'a pas spécialement choqué.




> Et je viens de voir que c'est les mêmes dev qui font A-Tech Cybernetic qui est toujours en accès anticipé. Du coup j'espère qu'ils vont continuer à bosser sur ce jeu parce que je me l'aurais bien pris une fois bien avancé.  Quelqu'un sait où il en est dans son dev d'ailleurs ?


Ouais, ça me fait aussi un peu flipper qu'ils s'éparpillent comme ça. J'avais acheté A-Tech avant qu'ils commencent à parler de Zero Caliber.

Ils ont fait une grosse mise à jour il y a quelques temps, faudrait que je le relance.
C'est du shooter à couloirs des familles, assez plaisant mais qui ne casse pas des briques non plus. La fois où j'y avais joué, la section la plus récente était pas mal bugée.
Edit: le retours que j'avais fait à l'époque http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...5#post11726285
Les manipulations des armes ont du être améliorées depuis, vu qu'ils ont bossé dessus pour Zero Caliber.

D'ailleurs on retrouve leur algo un peu trop agressif de simplification de la géométrie du terrain dans Zero Caliber. Genre un bout de terrain est plat vu de loin, mais quand on s'approche ça se transforme en butte.
En général c'est plutôt une butte en 6 polygones vu de loin qui se détaille quand on s'approche, c'est moins choquant.

----------


## Dicsaw

C'est mieux pour les Touch oui mais ça reste une plaie à jouer. J'ai pas réussi à avoir un framerate convenable, peu importe les paramètres, même sans utiliser les lunettes grossissantes c'est une catastrophe.

Sinon mystère du jour: Rfactor 2 était à 15e, j'ai pris, j'ai pu jouer une demie-journée mais c'était pas totalement fluide (l'asw dans les jeux de caisses  :Gerbe: ) puis il a plus voulu se lancer: réinstallation de tout le bousin, suppression du fichier Config_DX11.ini dans le dossier UserData du jeu, tout marche et c'est fluide avec des paramètres plus élevés que la première fois et l'antialiasing x4.

Le pc.  :^_^: 





> C'est crossplay? Je veux dire, on peut jouer avec des gens qui l'ont acheté sur steam?


Ouaip. 

J'ai fait une petite pause de fps à cause de mon dos mais la ça va, chaud pour le relancer !

----------


## Hem

Vous arrivez à vous déplacer sur Zero Caliber avec les manettes WMR?
Par défaut faut se déplacer avec le pad tactile dans la direction de la main, je trouve ça hyper dégueulasse. Je crois que le pire truc que j'ai jamais vu sur un jeu qui se veut à peu près sérieux  ::XD:: .

----------


## Dicsaw

Tu parles bien du même système utilisé par pratiquement tous les fps vr ? 

C'est le plus pratique je trouve mais ça se désactive pour avancer dans la direction du regard il me semble.

----------


## nodulle

> Vous arrivez à vous déplacer sur Zero Caliber avec les manettes WMR?
> Par défaut faut se déplacer avec le pad tactile dans la direction de la main, je trouve ça hyper dégueulasse. Je crois que le pire truc que j'ai jamais vu sur un jeu qui se veut à peu près sérieux .


Je ne sais pas si ton problème viens de là mais les casques WMR ne sont pas encore totalement implémenté dans le jeux, voir ici. Mais comme le dit Dicsaw, dans la plupart des jeux de ce type, tu te déplaces vers la direction de ta manette, ce qui te permet de te déplacer en regardant ailleurs.

----------


## Hem

Avec le pavé tactile? C'est le premier jeu auquel je joue que je vois faire ça. Ca fait un combo de 2 trucs sans réel retour sensoriel, je saisi pas comment ça peut gagner face au joystick.

----------


## nodulle

Je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne avec le pavé tactile (il n'y a en a pas sur les Touchs) mais dans le lien que je donne ils parlent justement d'implémenter le joystick sur les wmr plus tard.

----------


## lordpatou

> C'est mieux pour les Touch oui mais ça reste une plaie à jouer. J'ai pas réussi à avoir un framerate convenable, peu importe les paramètres, même sans utiliser les lunettes grossissantes c'est une catastrophe.
> 
> Sinon mystère du jour: Rfactor 2 était à 15e, j'ai pris, j'ai pu jouer une demie-journée mais c'était pas totalement fluide (l'asw dans les jeux de caisses ) puis il a plus voulu se lancer: réinstallation de tout le bousin, suppression du fichier Config_DX11.ini dans le dossier UserData du jeu, tout marche et c'est fluide avec des paramètres plus élevés que la première fois et l'antialiasing x4.
> 
> Le pc. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu me laisse perplexe avec ton histoire de rF2, tu as tester le(s) mêmes combo(s) circuit / voiture, j'ai jamais réussi à avoir quelque chose de fluide.

----------


## Dicsaw

Nan mais la j'y comprends rien non plus je t'avoue. Je tourne à six-sept ia, je vais tenter de tester plus pour voir. Comme j'ai eu le jeu qu'hier je tests un peu tout (YA MACAU SUR LE WORKSHOP OMGOMGOMGOMG).

House of the Dying Sun à six boules sur Steam, 500mo à télécharger (ça fait du bien !), j'ai pris et ça défonce bien. Bonne utilisation de la vr pour la vue tactique (l’échelle change et on passe en miniature, j'adore  :Bave: ) et c'est basiquement les combats d'Elite mais dans un jeu qui ne propose QUE des combats, donc c'est super cool. A noter que selon les developeurs c'est pas super compatible avec les joysticks/hotas mais aucun soucis chez moi, y'a tout pour configurer et le 16000 est bindé d'entrée.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Nan mais la j'y comprends rien non plus je t'avoue. Je tourne à six-sept ia, je vais tenter de tester plus pour voir. Comme j'ai eu le jeu qu'hier je tests un peu tout (YA MACAU SUR LE WORKSHOP OMGOMGOMGOMG).
> 
> House of the Dying Sun à six boules sur Steam, 500mo à télécharger (ça fait du bien !), j'ai pris et ça défonce bien. Bonne utilisation de la vr pour la vue tactique (l’échelle change et on passe en miniature, j'adore ) et c'est basiquement les combats d'Elite mais dans un jeu qui ne propose QUE des combats, donc c'est super cool. A noter que selon les developeurs c'est pas super compatible avec les joysticks/hotas mais aucun soucis chez moi, y'a tout pour configurer et le 16000 est bindé d'entrée.


+1 et surtout, ce sont des niveaux assez courts, limite on dirait que le jeu est prévu pour la VR (et l'échelle du cockpit quoi  :Bave: )

----------


## cybercouf

vu qu'il y en a qui ont acheté *Onward* récemment, ça vous tente une partie en début de soirée? 
(on peut se synchroniser sur le chat steam _CanardVR_ ou via amis Oculus (même pseudo qu'ici) )

----------


## ExPanda

Testé *Tales of Escape* avec un pote.
Soyons francs, sans la VR le jeu n'aurait pratiquement aucun intérêt, c'est vraiment une escape room très simple dans ses mécaniques. Mais du coup en groupe avec la VR c'est sympa, on va tenter les autres histoires.
Par contre faites bien gaffe à votre réglage de zone, on a perdu beaucoup de temps car on était trop haut, et impossible d'atteindre les trucs posés au sol (je tapais le plancher de mon bureau avant  ::ninja::  ). Donc le temps de comprendre l'erreur, aller chercher les réglages qu'on avait jamais utilisé avant, ça nous a paumé une pincée de minutes qui nous ont fait dépasser le timer.  ::(: 
Ah et second conseil, inutile d'essayer de sauter pour atteindre les trucs au plafond, tout ce qu'on y gagne c'est taper son plafond IRL.  ::siffle::

----------


## Kira

> vu qu'il y en a qui ont acheté *Onward* récemment, ça vous tente une partie en début de soirée? 
> (on peut se synchroniser sur le chat steam _CanardVR_ ou via amis Oculus (même pseudo qu'ici) )


Yep, partant (à partir de 20h30 je pense ^^), je t'ai déjà dans mes amis sur Oculus.

----------


## cybercouf

peut etre plus 21h pour moi, on se fait signe une fois connecté  ::):

----------


## Kira

21h ça me va ^^ à toute

----------


## Hideo

Té, je ressors d'une grosse session de Surv1v3  avec des potos c'est vraiment incroyable. 

Tout n'est pas parfait, les armes de mêlée par exemple qui poussent à "touiller" mais franchement c'est cool. 
Une ambiance de folie, un jeu extrêmement exigeant avec une belle courbe de progression dans un monde très ouvert pour de la VR et au final pas mal de contenu, je suis à 10 heures de jeu j'ai fais les 2 fois les 2 premières missions et une fois la 3ieme y'en a 5 pour le premier chapitre et 3 pour le deuxieme (3 chapitres de prévus). Bien plus que les "4 heures" annoncé sur leur page. Et encore ça c'est sans être allé chercher les magazines planqués un peu partout qui permettent de débloquer des accessoires (lampe, laser, lunettes...) ou les figurines. Les missions sont régulièrement ajoutées avec divers correctifs / améliorations, et surprise en posant le casque ce soir : gros patch de 1.6go, une nouvelle mission et un gros "performance improvement" que j'ai hâte de tester. 
Y'a d'autres modes dispo, les Trails, mais je n'ai pas encore testé (Wave / Defis), le pvp viendra mais ça j'en attends pas grand chose.

Les devs sont au taquets et très sympathiques a tel point que j'ai carrément finis sur leur discord et je leur ai proposé un coup de main pour la trad' fr.

Ça serait con de passer à coté si vous aimez les Survival Horror, les fps hardcore à la Onward et la coop. Chopez moi ça que ça parte en soirée canard (3 joueurs max en Coop).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hmm, faudrait que je relance SURV1V3, ça fait un moment que je n'y ai pas touché. Il était trop gourmand mais avait un très gros potentiel le jour de sa sortie.

----------


## Hideo

Y'a eut 2 maj d'opti, la première m'a carrément fait du bien + le motion smothing depuis pas longtemps et la suis plutôt bien selon mes critères (je joue avec un 6300hq a 2.8, ça fait mal). 
Et ce soir une nouvelle que j'ai pas encore testée du coup mais elle peut pas faire de mal. 

Je vais pouvoir faire grimper un peu les taquets j'espère  :Bave:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Le motion smoothing marche bien ? Il m'a fait des déformations bizarre sur certains jeux et y jouer avec le module sans fil d'HTC, c'est encore plus problématique (à moins de changer de CPU).

----------


## R3dF0x

Surv1v3, j'ai fait la démo il y a longtemps et malheureusement ça ne m'a pas du tout convaincu. Graphiquement passable, le système d'inventaire pénible, les sons non-environnent (les zombies entre autre), les armes sans feeling, les environnements statiques ; les véhicules par exemple (impossible de casser une vitre, ni d'ouvrir une portière, ni le coffre)... Et cette histoire de casser de la serrure avec une perceuse !? Oui ok, mais on a un pistolet pour ça ! Bref, j'espère bien que cela s'est amélioré depuis le temps, mais vous savez ce qu'on dit ; les mauvais souvenirs laissent souvent un arrière-goût ! 

Est-ce qu'il y a eu une vraie évolution depuis ?

----------


## Hideo

> Le motion smoothing marche bien ? Il m'a fait des déformations bizarre sur certains jeux et y jouer avec le module sans fil d'HTC, c'est encore plus problématique (à moins de changer de CPU).


Le motion smothing fonctionne bien avec les jeux qui n'ont pas de mouvements trop rapides / imprédictibles, du coup je fais au cas par cas. Surv1v3 s'y prête bien parce-qu'il est assez lent et dans le pire des cas je préfère une petite déformation qu'un shutter. 





> Surv1v3, j'ai fait la démo il y a longtemps et malheureusement ça ne m'a pas du tout convaincu. Graphiquement passable, le système d'inventaire pénible, les sons non-environnent (les zombies entre autre), les armes sans feeling, les environnements statiques ; les véhicules par exemple (impossible de casser une vitre, ni d'ouvrir une portière, ni le coffre)... Et cette histoire de casser de la serrure avec une perceuse !? Oui ok, mais on a un pistolet pour ça ! Bref, j'espère bien que cela s'est amélioré depuis le temps, mais vous savez ce qu'on dit ; les mauvais souvenirs laissent souvent un arrière-goût ! 
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a eu une vraie évolution depuis ?


Graphiquement je le trouve pas trop dégueu par rapport à ce qu'on a l'habitude de voir, surtout étant donné la taille du monde mais on est clairement pas dans de la beauté numérique je suis ok (ceci dit ça arrange ma machine). L'inventaire demande un temps d'adaptation, c'est moins évident avec un 6dof d'après mes copains, moi je suis sur un htc vive, après 10h j'ai plus aucuns soucis. 
Question feeling des armes je sais pas trop quoi dire, perso je le trouve très bien. Jouant pas mal a Pavlov il ne m'a absolument pas choqué et j'aime beaucoup le principe de customisation avec les accessoires. 
Pour les véhicules, tu peux tout ouvrir : coffre et portière et tu as intérêt à le faire si tu veux ne pas te retrouver sans arme / munition. Les vitres je pourrais même pas te dire, le bruit étant tellement pénalisant que je n'ai même pas essayé  :^_^: .
Pour la serrure, perso j'aime bien la mécanique ça c'est les goûts et les couleurs, jamais essayé de tirer dessus non plus pour la même raison et surtout parce que chaque balle compte.

Attention, avant de vraiment commencer le jeu y'a un tutorial (skipable, mais je conseille pas sinon on ne récupère pas le magazine de la lampe) et un prologue qui sont sur "rails" pour apprendre les mécaniques, après on arrive dans un genre de bunker / armurerie et la le vrai jeu commence avec la ville qui s'offre à nous, peut etre que tu t'es arrêté avant ça ?

'tention², j'en fait l'éloge mais il n'est pas exempt de défauts du tout, mais par rapport à l'offre VR il est clairement dans le haut du panier et c'est de loin la meilleure expérience coop que j'ai eu et il évolue très régulièrement, j'ai envie de soutenir ce genre de jeu (fait par deux gus).
Faut aussi prendre en compte que je suis un grand fan de ce genre jeu et je n'y joue qu'en coop. En solo je me pisserai trop dessus et putain ça doit être encore plus dur.

Les sauvetages de copains quand un Z qu'on a pas vu lui saute dessus, les échanges de chargeur au milieu d'un fight, la planification d’approche, les "laissez moi derrière je les retiens !!", les "BAM,BAM,click,click...merde"   :Bave: 

Faut se prévoir une petite session de test canard-coop, au pire si après 2h (même si c'est très, trèèès court) ça n'accroche pas : refund. 
Je serai heureux d'y participer si y'en a qui veulent tester la coop, mais je déménage bientôt et plus VR jusqu’à ce que je réinvestisse  ::cry::

----------


## cybercouf

En tout cas tu as l'air bien à fond sur Surv1v3  :;): , je me le suis noté "à suivre", mais j'évite de me lancer dans trop d'early-access à la fois (et pas trop le temps).

Hier partie bien sympa sur Onward avec Kira en coop  :B): , même si on n'a pas du réussir une seule mission en difficulté "normal"  :^_^:  (uniquement en "rookie") mais on n'était 2 contre tous, et ils ont quand même une bonne vue ces bots!. Faudra re-essayer à plus nombreux.

----------


## R3dF0x

@Hideo, merci pour ton retour... à te lire, je sens qu'il y a du mieux, c'est déjà ça ! Et comme tu dis, si je n'aime pas ; remboursement.

----------


## Dicsaw

Re-craquage de compet': VTOL VR et Ultra Wings.

Alors VTOL est super bien foutu, toutes les interactions avec le cockpit ça tue et le fait de remplacer le couple joystick/throttle par des commandes virtuelles ça marche étonnamment bien... MAIS j’espère que l'early avancera bien. A voir le nombre de missions, la rejouabilité, toussa.

A noter qu'il est assez cher (26e) mais en sachant que le mec est seul sur son jeu et que le travail est propre je trouve pas ça pété comme prix. 

Ultra Wings c'est génial aussi, imaginez Pilot Wings en vr, avec le même système de commande que VTOL. La on réfléchira moins: 12e et le jeu est complet.

----------


## jujupatate

Ultra Wings c'est très chouette ouais, on se fait régulièrement des petites sessions.  :;):

----------


## septicflesh

Salut,
J'ai fini RED Matter est je dois dire que c'est mon coup de coeur du mois. Il est magnifique et la bande son ainsi que le gameplay c'est juste top. C'est vrai que les enigmes sont un peu trop facile, quoi que j'ai un petit peu galéré a un endroit mais vraiment top. Il n'est plus en promo mais oui c'est une valeur sur.
Et effectivement il ne fait pas peur du tout, juste un peu stressant mais rien d'autre^^


Je pense que je vais me prendre Transpose, de plus il est a -10% en ce moment et il a de bon retour, si d'autres gens l'ont test je veux bien votre avis ^^
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...65103133543739

----------


## nodulle

> Je pense que je vais me prendre Transpose, de plus il est a -10% en ce moment et il a de bon retour, si d'autres gens l'ont test je veux bien votre avis ^^
> https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...65103133543739


Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de monde qui l'auront testé vu qu'il est sorti que hier ! Mais si tu le prends, ça m’intéresse d'avoir un retour !  ::):

----------


## Erokh

Je réitère mon amour pour *Gorn*.
Je me suis refait les défis des armes pour améliorer mes scores, et je me rends compte que j'ai quand même gagné en skill, à force. 
Et puis j'ai eu le malheur de regarder queqlues videos youtube sur le jeu... Oh mon dieu! tant de trucs rigolos à faire, notamment en utilisant les corps, ou en envoyant des mecs en l'air et en les chopant au vol

Perso, ce que j'aimerais que soient ajoutés au jeu:
- du multi (coop et/ou versus)
- du scoring, avec bonus pour les gestes sympa (décapitations, arrachage de cœurs,...)
- des défis/challenges (tuer x ennemis en moins de y secondes, ne tuer que les ennemis qui ont perdu au moins un membre,...)
- des achievements!! (j'ai pas regardé de ce côté, voir s'il y en a déjà)
- un ladder
- encore du contenu
- une difficulté un peu plus corsée

----------


## ExPanda

> Salut,
> J'ai fini RED Matter est je dois dire que c'est mon coup de coeur du mois. Il est magnifique et la bande son ainsi que le gameplay c'est juste top. C'est vrai que les enigmes sont un peu trop facile, quoi que j'ai un petit peu galéré a un endroit mais vraiment top. Il n'est plus en promo mais oui c'est une valeur sur.
> Et effectivement il ne fait pas peur du tout, juste un peu stressant mais rien d'autre^^


Merci pour ton retour, je vais check sa dispo et son prix sur Steam.
Tu dirais combien de temps pour le finir ?




> Je pense que je vais me prendre Transpose, de plus il est a -10% en ce moment et il a de bon retour, si d'autres gens l'ont test je veux bien votre avis ^^
> https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...65103133543739


Tiens il est pas au même prix entre Oculus et Steam (15€ sur ce dernier). Je suis curieux, ça me fait penser à FORM (que j'avais bien aimé, même si très court) sur les images.

----------


## septicflesh

> Merci pour ton retour, je vais check sa dispo et son prix sur Steam.
> Tu dirais combien de temps pour le finir ?


Sur steam il sort courant novembre, la page est créée mais pas de prix indiqué je crois. Et comme les autres j'ai mis 3h20 pour le finir. Du coup a 24,99 il est peu etre un peu cher, mais étant donné que je l'avais pris a sa sorti il était à 19,99 a ce moment là. Mais oui je me répéte, mais quand tu as un casque VR, c'est un jeu ou tu ne peux pas passer a coté  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Je réitère mon amour pour *Gorn*.
> Je me suis refait les défis des armes pour améliorer mes scores, et je me rends compte que j'ai quand même gagné en skill, à force. 
> Et puis j'ai eu le malheur de regarder queqlues videos youtube sur le jeu... Oh mon dieu! tant de trucs rigolos à faire, notamment en utilisant les corps, ou en envoyant des mecs en l'air et en les chopant au vol
> 
> Perso, ce que j'aimerais que soient ajoutés au jeu:
> - du multi (coop et/ou versus)
> - du scoring, avec bonus pour les gestes sympa (décapitations, arrachage de cœurs,...)
> - des défis/challenges (tuer x ennemis en moins de y secondes, ne tuer que les ennemis qui ont perdu au moins un membre,...)
> - des achievements!! (j'ai pas regardé de ce côté, voir s'il y en a déjà)
> ...


Il y a du multi local, mais je n'ai pas testé. Le joueur VR qui a le gladiateur surboosté habituel, et les autres sur écran au pad / clavier pour jouer des gladiateurs "normaux" parmi les adversaires.
J'ai surtout vu ça sur une vidéo de Node, où le principe au clavier/pad c'est de réussir un hit puis fuir jusqu'à ce que le délais de survie expire.

Je vois mal comment ça marcherait avec un jeu symétrique VR vs VR, ils ont du tester mais ça doit être plus frustrant qu'autre chose. En coop ça pourrait être fun, mais il faudrait qu'ils revoient beaucoup de choses pour que ça soit intéressant.

Mais sinon ouais, ça serait cool qu'ils ajoutent du scoring et d'autres types de challenges. Pour la difficulté faudrait surtout bosser sur l'IA.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon j'ai aussi failli craquer pour Transpose, mais vu la tronche de mon backlog je me suis dit que j'allais attendre un peu. En tous cas UploadVR est content du jeu.

----------


## septicflesh

backlog que veux tu dire par là ? je n'ai pas compris, sorry x)

----------


## 564.3

> backlog que veux tu dire par là ? je n'ai pas compris, sorry x)


Les jeux du genre aventure/puzzle VR que j'ai acheté mais pas fini (ou même pas commencé). En ce moment je joue à Virtual Virtual Reality entre des parties de BeatSaber, H3VR et autre.

----------


## septicflesh

> Les jeux du genre aventure/puzzle VR que j'ai acheté mais pas fini (ou même pas commencé). En ce moment je joue à Virtual Virtual Reality entre des parties de BeatSaber, H3VR et autre.


Ah okay merci ^^

----------


## ExPanda

> Sur steam il sort courant novembre, la page est créée mais pas de prix indiqué je crois. Et comme les autres j'ai mis 3h20 pour le finir. Du coup a 24,99 il est peu etre un peu cher, mais étant donné que je l'avais pris a sa sorti il était à 19,99 a ce moment là. Mais oui je me répéte, mais quand tu as un casque VR, c'est un jeu ou tu ne peux pas passer a coté


Il y aura peut-être une promo de lancement.  ::siffle::

----------


## Erokh

> backlog que veux tu dire par là ? je n'ai pas compris, sorry x)


le backlog c'est la liste des jeux que tu as achetés mais pas commencés/finis

----------


## septicflesh

> le backlog c'est la liste des jeux que tu as achetés mais pas commencés/finis


Oui j'avais compris, c'est exactement ce que  Expanda a dit xD

----------


## Erokh

Ah non, c'esrt pas exactement ce qu'il a dit: on a dit la même chose, mais en pas pareil  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> Oui j'avais compris, c'est exactement ce que  Expanda a dit xD


J'ai dit ça moi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## septicflesh

> J'ai dit ça moi ?


ste troll ::ninja::

----------


## MrChicken

Je pose la question aussi ici on ne sait jamais. Est-ce que certains canards ici possèdent le PSVR et peuvent me faire un petit retour d'expérience ? (confort utilisation, lisibilité des textes, jeu à favoriser...)
J'avoue que certainement plus le topic Oculus,HTC mais on ne sait jamais  ::unsure::

----------


## 564.3

> Je pose la question aussi ici on ne sait jamais. Est-ce que certains canards ici possèdent le PSVR et peuvent me faire un petit retour d'expérience ? (confort utilisation, lisibilité des textes, jeu à favoriser...)
> J'avoue que certainement plus le topic Oculus,HTC mais on ne sait jamais


On en parle un peu page 34 http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...casquer/page34
MetalDestroyer a fait un retours d'expérience, et pourrait peut-être ajouter des détails.

En gros leur casque reste une référence au niveau confort, l'écran n'a pas une très bonne résolution mais un filtre permet d'éviter de trop voir les pixels.
Concernant le texte, les jeux sont adaptés et ils le grossissent au besoin.

Pour les jeux à faire, comme d'hab ça dépend des gouts.
Ceux souvent cités: SuperHot VR, Job Simulator, RE7 VR, Wipeout, Farpoint, Skyrim VR, Moss, Firewall Zero Hour, Astro Bot,  Beat Saber (qui sort le 20 novembre).

Vaut peut-être mieux une PS4 Pro par contre, et aussi prendre l'Aim pour les FPS, parce que les PS Move ne sont pas super pratiques (ni super fiables, mais il parait que ça fait suffisament le job). À voir éventuellement selon la liste des jeux qui le supportent.

Sinon il y aura bientôt des packs pour le Black Friday & co, s'il n'y en a pas déjà.

----------


## septicflesh

> Je pose la question aussi ici on ne sait jamais. Est-ce que certains canards ici possèdent le PSVR et peuvent me faire un petit retour d'expérience ? (confort utilisation, lisibilité des textes, jeu à favoriser...)
> J'avoue que certainement plus le topic Oculus,HTC mais on ne sait jamais



Salut, c'est simple c'est grace a mon pote qui le PSVR qui m'a fait acheté mon oculus rift avec le pc qui va avec  ::): 

J'ai tellement squatté son casque xD que j'ai un avis hyper positif sur ce casque. Il y a des jeux avec les ps move et le pistolet move (je ne sais plus son nom exact) qui est vraiment bien, la camera détecte bien les moves sauf si vraiment tu retournes dos a la camera et que tu mets tes moves devant ton ventre, sous ton pull.

Il y a un jeu vr incontournable  sur ps4 c'est Farpoint, mais si c'est le cas prend le flingue qui va avec x), de plus tu pourras l'use sur Firewall aussi 
Ensuite tu as des jeux comme : 
- RIGS Mechanized Combat League
- Wipeout VR (l'impression de vitesse est juste dingue je trouve)
- Grand tourismo, grace a la vr j'aime les jeux de voiture xD
- Resident evil
- Batman arkham
- Astro bot
- Super hot
- Arizona

Skyrim vr sur ps4, je le conseille vraiment pas, car la c'est carrément mal foutu, par rapport au pc ou je trouve que c'est un peu plus correct. Et je deconseille aussi le jeu Robinson the journey, sur ps4 c'est vomiland^^

Sincèrement, le casque a un confort qui est pour moi meilleur que l'oculus rift et Htc Vive. Le système de serrage de ce casque est juste parfait. Ensuite je trouve qu'on transpire moins dans le psvr que dans les autres casques.
De plus ce qui me bluff le plus c'est la détection des yeux par la camera que tu peux ensuite avec la manette faire une précision encore plus poussé pour chopé ta pupille, et ça regle a la perfection le point de vu dans le casque  ::o: 
Tres sincèrement, c'est vrai que l'on voit un peu plus la grille de pixel, mais ça reste pour moi léger. Le casque de chez sony n'a pour moi rien a envier a ses concurrent sur pc. C'est une bonne alternative. 

Au passage mon pote a la ps4 de base, et je n'ai ressenti aucun ralentissement.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En contre partie, les jeux sur PSVR sont moins détaillés. J'ai également une PS4 classique. Mais, je n'ai pas les Moves ni le Aim Controller. Mais, avec des jeux comme Farpoint et peut etre Firewall, je risque de les prendre. Il y a aussi The Persistence qui a l'air top mais ça se joue au pad comme pour Resident Evil 7.

Ce qui m'a bluffé dans Wipeout c'est cette présence tellement bien foutu. La spatialisation du son est vraiment top et voir froiler les concurrents donnent des frissons. Ou encore, lâcher quelques salves de missiles et froler l'explosion, c'est juste incroyable.

----------


## MrChicken

Merci pour ces retours les canards !!  ::love:: 

Du coup si y a une bonne offre pour le black friday je vais surement craquer.

Par contre ça serait peut être pas mal de parler du PSVR sur le topic du matos dédié VR. C'est certes pas du PC mais ça reste de la VR. Et dans le topic PS4 on en parle relativement rarement et c'est noyé dans le flot d'information.
Si on pouvait faire un petit résumé des avis présents sur cette page et en page 34 dans l'OP ça serait cool  ::):

----------


## reneyvane

> ...Il y a un jeu vr incontournable  sur ps4 c'est Farpoint, mais si c'est le cas prend le flingue qui va avec x), de plus tu pourras l'use sur Firewall aussi ...


...que vaut "Farpoint" aux PSMove, est-ce que "Firewall : Zero Hour" à un solo valable ou c'est que multi et est-ce que la campagne solo d'Arizona-Sunshine est bonne ? Merci

Pour noel, je vais sans doute prendre :"Mouse' et "Astro Boy" et en fonction de tes réponses un autre jeu.

Sinon, je confirme que Skyrim PSVR est assez catastrophique aux PSMove, on avance pas, on se téléporte et la sensation des armes est inexistant.

Pour finir, je rappelle la sortie de Borderlands 2 VR le 12 décembre 2018 en exclusivité sur le PSVR !  :Bave: 

https://store.playstation.com/fr-fr/...d=pa-pl-165883

----------


## ElBlondin

Y-a-t-il des gens qui ont testé des jeux de boxes en VR ? J'ai la nostalgie de mon Fight Night sur PS3 et j'ai vue "Creed" qui me donne bien envie ...

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon, je confirme que Skyrim PSVR est assez catastrophique aux PSMove, on avance pas, on se téléporte et la sensation des armes est inexistant.
> Pour finir, je rappelle la sortie de Borderlands 2 VR le 12 décembre 2018 en exclusivité sur le PSVR !


Le corps à corps dans Skyrim c'est naze sur PC aussi, pour le reste ça doit être mieux par contre.
L'exclu qui me pousserait à prendre une PS4 + PSVR c'est plutôt Tetris Effect, mais je suis un fan de Tetris (et pour les jeux sur écran du genre Spiderman et RDR2).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y-a-t-il des gens qui ont testé des jeux de boxes en VR ? J'ai la nostalgie de mon Fight Night sur PS3 et j'ai vue "Creed" qui me donne bien envie ...


En ce moment il y a un pack Thrill of the Fight et FVC (pas testé, mais je crois que je vais prendre le pack pour voir ce que ça donne - enfin ça me fait 10% de réduc sur ce jeu)
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ing__Brawling/

Edit: *J'ai testé VFC*, et il y a encore pas mal de boulot. Pour l'instant ça ne vaut pas le coup, mais ils ont mis une roadmap in-game et ça pourrait être pas mal plus tard. La présentation est assez clean, ça bouffe bcp de GPU (ma GTX 1070 est vachement à fond je trouve), mais en solo il y a juste un mode arene contre des robots débiles. Même pas encore d'entrainement sérieux avant d'aller en multi.

En gros, ceux qui ont retenu mon attention:
- The Thrill of the Fight est plutôt orienté "simulation", gameplay bien peaufiné, pas de mini jeux d'entrainement (ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas relancé, à vérifier). En EA depuis longtemps, mais très suivi et ça reste un des meilleurs jeux du genre.
- Virtual Boxing League est plutôt orienté "simulation", des mini jeux d'entrainement avec leaderboards, encore en EA pas toujours super peaufinée, mais il y a déjà largement de quoi se faire plaisir.
- Creed est semi-simulation avec des phases spéciales, des mini jeux, un mode multi (pas testé), et globalement une belle production
- Virtual Fighting Championship a l'air d'être semi-simulation aussi mais avec des super pouvoirs plus délirants, orienté multi à la base mais avec des trucs à faire en solo. En début d'EA avec encore un max de boulot. Pas recommandé pour l'instant.
- Knockout League est purement arcade, faut lire les patterns très mécaniques des ennemis et trouver quoi faire, puis l'exécuter correctement. Des mini jeux plutôt pas mal aussi.

Globalement je les trouve tous plutôt corrects, après ça dépend des gouts. Mais Creed est effectivement un bon compromis plutôt bien équilibré.

Attention, ces jeux ont tendance à mouiller le t-shirt et le casque  :Sweat:

----------


## 564.3

En passant, je recommande à tous cet outil fait par l'équipe Grid de NVidia: https://github.com/JeremyMain/GPUProfiler/wiki
Trouvé via https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answ...tail/a_id/4175
Il a des métriques choisies avec soin (CPU, RAM, GPU, VRAM), et même un petit encadré avec les specs.
Trop tard pour la mesure de perfs avant/après Wireless pour MetalDestroyer, malheureusement  ::sad:: 

Voici ce que ça donne avec VFC (arène contre des robots), j'ai jamais vu mon GPU autant chargé depuis que je mesure les perfs...
Je n'ai pas eu l'impression d'avoir de reprojection, mais pas vérifié les stats de SteamVR.

----------


## Stix

Hello les canards virtuels.
Que vaut War Dust sur steam ? Les retours ont l'air plutot positifs et je me laisserais bien tenter.
Est-ce qu'on aime bien ou pas ?

Edit: de maintenant à ce soir je suis d'humeur à faire du onward ou à compulser/essayer War Dust. Si ça tente quelqu'un, n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un petit message sur steam (en attendant, je mets les manettes à charger).

----------


## septicflesh

> Hello les canards virtuels.
> Que vaut War Dust sur steam ? Les retours ont l'air plutot positifs et je me laisserais bien tenter.
> Est-ce qu'on aime bien ou pas ?
> 
> Edit: de maintenant à ce soir je suis d'humeur à faire du onward ou à compulser/essayer War Dust. Si ça tente quelqu'un, n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un petit message sur steam (en attendant, je mets les manettes à charger).


Sur le channel des canard vr sr steam, je ne sais pas si c'est toi qui a lancé le sujet mais on est 3-4 deja pour du onward ce soir 21h

----------


## Rodwin

Si des canards sont motiv', on lance du Onward, là, maintenant !

----------


## septicflesh

> Si des canards sont motiv', on lance du Onward, là, maintenant !


Tu viens de dire dans le chan que tu n'es pas dispo  ::o:

----------


## Rodwin

Je pensais l'être, mais les dieux, ou ma femme je sais plus, en ont décidé autrement.
Mais que ça n'empêche pas ceux qui ont envie de jouer !

----------


## septicflesh

> Je pensais l'être, mais les dieux, ou ma femme je sais plus, en ont décidé autrement.
> Mais que ça n'empêche pas ceux qui ont envie de jouer !


C'etait vraiment bien cool cette sortie sur Onward ^^avec 564.3, noodle et metaldestroyer  ::P: 
Par contre le jeu n'accepte pas les grands, quand on se prend un haut de porte et qu'on ne s'abaisse pas assez et bien on meurt xD

----------


## 564.3

> C'etait vraiment bien cool cette sortie sur Onward ^^avec 564.3, noodle et metaldestroyer 
> Par contre le jeu n'accepte pas les grands, quand on se prend un haut de porte et qu'on ne s'abaisse pas assez et bien on meurt xD


Ouais, ça nous aura entre autre permis de vérifier que taper la discute à découvert au milieu d'une route, ça n'est pas une bonne idée. On en est ressorti meilleurs  :;):

----------


## darkmanticora

Yop les coins,

Ca fait 6 mois que j'ai pas relancer mon HTC et je me ferais bien quelques parties mais 21h c'est beaucoup trop tôt pour moi :x
Onward ça doit faire 8 mois que je l'ai pas relancé en plus ! 

Y a eu des vraies gros jeu de sortie depuis ? J'entends par la des jeux avec un scénario et pas juste des mécaniques sympa ? 
Zero caliber ça donne quoi d'ailleurs ?

----------


## 564.3

> Ca fait 6 mois que j'ai pas relancer mon HTC et je me ferais bien quelques parties mais 21h c'est beaucoup trop tôt pour moi :x
> Onward ça doit faire 8 mois que je l'ai pas relancé en plus !


On a arrêté aux alentours de 23h, au pire il y a moyen de beeper quelqu'un quand on arrive en cours de route.
Le jeu a pas mal été peaufiné et il y a des nouvelles maps et nouveaux modes. Faudrait qu'on teste le mode Spec Ops (asymétrique) à l'occase.




> Y a eu des vraies gros jeu de sortie depuis ? J'entends par la des jeux avec un scénario et pas juste des mécaniques sympa ? 
> Zero caliber ça donne quoi d'ailleurs ?


On reste dans un marché de niche, les _gros jeu_ ça reste rare, au mieux des portages du genre Skyrim VR, The Forest ou Hellblade.
Il y a des jeux d'aventure de quelques heures qui sont sympa quand même. Je ne les ai pas tous testé, mais par exemple dans des genres très variés: Moss, Red Matter, Virtual Virtual Reality, Accounting+, Transference, The Exorcist: Legion.

La démo de Zero Caliber ne m'a pas spécialement convaincu, pour l'instant je reste en embuscade. À mon avis la campagne solo ne vais pas casser des briques, mais bon…
Faudrait déjà que je relance l'autre jeu du studio (A-Tech Cybernetics), qui est encore en EA et a eu des grosses mises à jours.

Sinon en FPS multi il y a War Dust qui fait un peu le buzz en ce moment, mais qui est en début d'EA. À priori c'est encore pas mal buggé, j'attends de voir le suivi des devs. C'est une sorte de Battlefield: 32 vs 32, véhicules & co. Et en VR c'est le premier du genre.
Stix a craqué et l'a acheté hier.

----------


## 564.3

Pendant ce temps sur Reddit, un mec a craqué et a fait un vrai stock de chiottes: des rouleaux de PQ, une tonne de scotch et un stock de Nerf-gun. Et du PQ pour bourrer l'intérieur et caler les manettes.
Il dit être plutôt content de son efficacité dans Pavlov, mais j'ai des doutes que ça tienne bien sur la durée  ::XD::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> En passant, je recommande à tous cet outil fait par l'équipe Grid de NVidia: https://github.com/JeremyMain/GPUProfiler/wiki
> Trouvé via https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answ...tail/a_id/4175
> Il a des métriques choisies avec soin (CPU, RAM, GPU, VRAM), et même un petit encadré avec les specs.
> Trop tard pour la mesure de perfs avant/après Wireless pour MetalDestroyer, malheureusement


Voilà ce que donne le wireless sur :

Partie de Beat Saber


Démarrage de Steam VR


Et je me suis rendu compte que j'avais un process Windows qui tourne pour je ne sais quelle raison. Du coup, j'avais une image pas net en jeu.

Red Matter

----------


## R3dF0x

On voit surtout qu'il y a de l'électricité dans l'air ; avec des peaks comme ça, on sent que l'orage approche... c'est le calme (img.1) avant la tempête (img.2) !!!  ::XD:: 

Sérieusement, moi des graphiques comme ça, ça me dit rien. Désolé.

----------


## Kaede

Je comprends pas trop non plus ce que c'est censé vouloir dire / ce qu'il faut en déduire.
C'est pas plutôt le framerate en jeu qu'il est utile de mesurer ?

----------


## 564.3

> Partie de Beat Saber
> Démarrage de Steam VR
> 
> Et je me suis rendu compte que j'avais un process Windows qui tourne pour je ne sais quelle raison. Du coup, j'avais une image pas net en jeu.
> 
> Red Matter


WTF pour Beat Saber, c'est un des jeux les plus optimisés et t'as le CPU à 100% en permanence là. C'est à cause d'un processus Windows qui minait du bicoin en douce  ::huh::  ?

Voilà ce que ça donne chez moi: CPU 34%, RAM 46%, GPU 50%, VRAM 24%


Dans Red Matter ton GPU est bien à fond, t'avais peut-être de la reprojection non ?
Il y a aussi les mécanismes du genre rendu adaptatif qui peuvent exploiter le GPU au max sans pour autant déclencher la reprojection.
Par contre le CPU a pas mal de marge, la compression était ok je suppose. Je ferais une mesure quand j'y jouerais, mais de toute façon on a pas mal de différences dans les specs.

----------


## 564.3

> Je comprends pas trop non plus ce que c'est censé vouloir dire / ce qu'il faut en déduire.
> C'est pas plutôt le framerate en jeu qu'il est utile de mesurer ?


En VR c'est simple, le framerate devrait toujours être 90fps. Pour s'en assurer, il est possible avec SteamVR Advanced Settings de faire un reset des stats de SteamVR et regarder après la session combien de frames ont été rendues avec succès, reprojetées ou perdues.

Ce qui est intéressant c'est les ressources utilisée et la marge qu'on a pour ajouter de l'overhead du genre wireless.
Avec le CPU à fond, le module Wireless recevait peut-être de la bouillie de pixels à 90fps, vu qu'il parait que celui du Vive utilise le CPU pour gérer la compression.

Enfin de toute façon c'est super compliqué, ça dépend des méthodes utilisées pour exploiter les ressources dispo. En général il y a des options graphiques dans le jeu, mais parfois c'est adaptatif automatiquement.
Ça peut être à fond et que tout aille bien (en général c'est inquiétant quand même), ou pas _vraiment_ à fond mais à reprojeter des frames en mode panique (parce qu'être à fond ne suffit pas).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> WTF pour Beat Saber, c'est un des jeux les plus optimisés et t'as le CPU à 100% en permanence là. C'est à cause d'un processus Windows qui minait du bicoin en douce  ?
> 
> Voilà ce que ça donne chez moi: CPU 34%, RAM 46%, GPU 50%, VRAM 24%
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/11/11/201...b9a790e.md.png
> 
> Dans Red Matter ton GPU est bien à fond, t'avais peut-être de la reprojection non ?
> Il y a aussi les mécanismes du genre rendu adaptatif qui peuvent exploiter le GPU au max sans pour autant déclencher la reprojection.
> Par contre le CPU a pas mal de marge, la compression était ok je suppose. Je ferais une mesure quand j'y jouerais, mais de toute façon on a pas mal de différences dans les specs.


Pour Beat Saber, oui. Je referai un nouveau relevé. Concernant Red Matter, l'image était nickel. Je n'ai pas vérifié si j'avais eu de la reprojection. Le jeu m'a paru très fluide.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour Beat Saber, oui. Je referai un nouveau relevé. Concernant Red Matter, l'image était nickel. Je n'ai pas vérifié si j'avais eu de la reprojection. Le jeu m'a paru très fluide.


Ok cool, ils doivent prendre le max de ressources dispo sans être en difficulté pour avoir un rendu dans les temps.
Pour les jeux du genre Beat Saber on sait qu'on a un max de marge, mais je veux bien tes stats quand même. Vu qu'il a un usage assez minimaliste des ressources, ça aurait été l'idéal pour voir la différence entre avant/après wireless.

Le principe de communiquer sur cet outil est aussi pour aider ceux qui ont des problèmes de perf en général, pour savoir quoi upgrader en priorité.
Par exemple dans ton cas vérifier ce qu'il se passe quand le module wireless compresse comme un goret. Je l'utilise pour savoir ce qui me limite _à priori_ quand je perds des frames.

Sinon j'hésite encore à me prendre le wireless, surtout après le leak du casque de Valve. Mais s'il n'y a rien de plus qu'un FOV un peu plus grand, je ne risque pas de changer…
En gros, ça dépendra des soldes et/ou si on a plus d'info d'ici là.



En passant, pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi, le leak indique aussi que Valve bosse sur un jeu VR dans l'univers de Half Life. Il parait que ça serait une préquelle à HL2. Sortie prévue pour quand Valve aura décidé que c'est prêt  ::ninja:: 



Et pour ceux qui n'appréciaient pas le design graphique de Jet Island, Node a quand même fait une vidéo plutôt sympa sur ce jeu. Je n'avais même pas fait gaffe que c'était multi…
Le jour on aura des jeux avec ce genre de gameplay et des dizaines de fois plus de budget, ça va déboiter  :Bave: 
Par contre je suppose que tout le monde n'encaisse pas ce genre de locomotion, donc ça ne sera jamais du AAA.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Voilà ce que donne Beat Saber; sans le process foireux de ce matin.

----------


## Hideo

Je vois que tu as un proco à 2.8 ce qui est assez bas et au final proche du mien. 
Perso quoi je lance, ou fasse sur mon pc en vrai,je taquine le 100% tu as un gros turbo sur ton cpu pour n'être qu'a 50% sur BS ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je vois que tu as un proco à 2.8 ce qui est assez bas et au final proche du mien. 
> Perso quoi je lance, ou fasse sur mon pc en vrai,je taquine le 100% tu as un gros turbo sur ton cpu pour n'être qu'a 50% sur BS ?


Pas de turbo. Beat Saber n'est pas le genre de jeu à consommer en CPU / GPU.

----------


## Hideo

Chelou chez moi mon CPU turbine pour. 

i5-6300hq + 1060 et tout en minimum je suis pas toujours au top de la fluidité quand y'a plein de cubes.

----------


## 564.3

> Voilà ce que donne Beat Saber; sans le process foireux de ce matin.


Ah ça semble mieux. On peut supposer qu'au pire le wireless bouffe 20% du CPU, certainement moins vu nos différences de CPU.
Mais pour les autres specs tes ressources sont aussi plus utilisées que les miennes, notamment le GPU qui est plus puissant pourtant.
Peut-être que le wireless l'utilise aussi, ce qui serait logique pour de l'encodage vidéo…
T'as laissé le sampling par défaut ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Chelou chez moi mon CPU turbine pour. 
> 
> i5-6300hq + 1060 et tout en minimum je suis pas toujours au top de la fluidité quand y'a plein de cubes.


Wow y a peut-être un autre problème. Ça se passe comment pour les autres jeux VR ?
Parce que sur tous ceux que j'ai mesuré c'est le moins gourmant, sauf Virtual Virtual Reality qui est sorti sur mobile en premier.

En tous cas le prochain patch profitera probablement des optimisations qu'ils ont du faire pour PSVR. Et s'ils veulent le sortir sur Quest, ils ont pas fini de rigoler…

----------


## Hideo

Ca n'a jamais été la joie, je ne joue pas à un jeu sans tacler de la reprojection / smoothing mais comme je n'ai que ça comme référence je ne peux pas vraiment juger  :^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ah ça semble mieux. On peut supposer qu'au pire le wireless bouffe 20% du CPU, certainement moins vu nos différences de CPU.
> Mais pour les autres specs tes ressources sont aussi plus utilisées que les miennes, notamment le GPU qui est plus puissant pourtant.
> Peut-être que le wireless l'utilise aussi, ce qui serait logique pour de l'encodage vidéo…
> T'as laissé le sampling par défaut ?


Je joue avec un super sampling de 190%. Pour la RAM, j'ai laissé ouvert Chrome avec ces 60 onglets.  ::XD:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca n'a jamais été la joie, je ne joue pas à un jeu sans tacler de la reprojection / smoothing mais comme je n'ai que ça comme référence je ne peux pas vraiment juger


C'est étrange, ton CPU est un poil plus puissant que mon processeur. Et la 1060 devrait largement suffire. J'avais une GTX 980, et les jeux VR passaient bien si je ne poussais pas le super sampling. Tu dois avoir un processus qui tourne en fond ou alors le PC bascule sur le GPU du processeur.

----------


## ElBlondin

> En ce moment il y a un pack Thrill of the Fight et FVC (pas testé, mais je crois que je vais prendre le pack pour voir ce que ça donne - enfin ça me fait 10% de réduc sur ce jeu)
> https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ing__Brawling/
> 
> Edit: *J'ai testé VFC*, et il y a encore pas mal de boulot. Pour l'instant ça ne vaut pas le coup, mais ils ont mis une roadmap in-game et ça pourrait être pas mal plus tard. La présentation est assez clean, ça bouffe bcp de GPU (ma GTX 1070 est vachement à fond je trouve), mais en solo il y a juste un mode arene contre des robots débiles. Même pas encore d'entrainement sérieux avant d'aller en multi.
> 
> En gros, ceux qui ont retenu mon attention:
> - The Thrill of the Fight est plutôt orienté "simulation", gameplay bien peaufiné, pas de mini jeux d'entrainement (ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas relancé, à vérifier). En EA depuis longtemps, mais très suivi et ça reste un des meilleurs jeux du genre.
> - Virtual Boxing League est plutôt orienté "simulation", des mini jeux d'entrainement avec leaderboards, encore en EA pas toujours super peaufinée, mais il y a déjà largement de quoi se faire plaisir.
> - Creed est semi-simulation avec des phases spéciales, des mini jeux, un mode multi (pas testé), et globalement une belle production
> ...


Mille mercis pour ce retour complet. du coup j'hésite ... ! Mais The Thrill of the Fight a l'air de sortir du lot.

----------


## 564.3

> Mille mercis pour ce retour complet. du coup j'hésite ... ! Mais The Thrill of the Fight a l'air de sortir du lot.


Disons que pour la boxe pure, c'est celui qui fait le mieux le taf à mon sens, mais ce n'est pas le plus beau ni le plus complet (pas de mini-jeux, campagne scénarisée ou multi-joueur).
Faudrait que je le relance à l'occase, quand même.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca n'a jamais été la joie, je ne joue pas à un jeu sans tacler de la reprojection / smoothing mais comme je n'ai que ça comme référence je ne peux pas vraiment juger


Essaie peut-être de voir ce que donne GPU Profiler https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12041450
et les stats de reprojection de SteamVR.

----------


## nodulle

Il faudrait que je test aussi ton logiciel tiens. Ça m’intéresse de voir ce que ça donne sur Beat Saber parce qu'il m'arrive d'avoir des ralentissements dessus.


Sinon du *Onward ce soir*, ça intéresse du monde ?  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Moi ça m'intéresse !
Disons 21h ?
Mais si je ne suis pas là, c'est que madame aura prévu autre chose... Commencez sans moi !

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon du *Onward ce soir*, ça intéresse du monde ?


Ouaip, je suis dispo.

----------


## jujupatate

Peut être moi aussi, mais pas avant 21h30 quoiqu'il arrive.  :;):

----------


## darkmanticora

Je viendrais bien vous rejoindre malgré que j'ai tout oublie !
Mais cela sera plus vers 22h je pense ou un poil avant.

----------


## darkmanticora

> On a arrêté aux alentours de 23h, au pire il y a moyen de beeper quelqu'un quand on arrive en cours de route.
> Le jeu a pas mal été peaufiné et il y a des nouvelles maps et nouveaux modes. Faudrait qu'on teste le mode Spec Ops (asymétrique) à l'occase.
> 
> 
> 
> On reste dans un marché de niche, les _gros jeu_ ça reste rare, au mieux des portages du genre Skyrim VR, The Forest ou Hellblade.
> Il y a des jeux d'aventure de quelques heures qui sont sympa quand même. Je ne les ai pas tous testé, mais par exemple dans des genres très variés: Moss, Red Matter, Virtual Virtual Reality, Accounting+, Transference, The Exorcist: Legion.
> 
> La démo de Zero Caliber ne m'a pas spécialement convaincu, pour l'instant je reste en embuscade. À mon avis la campagne solo ne vais pas casser des briques, mais bon…
> ...


Merci, j'avais oublié de te répondre ! 
Ça a l'air sympa a-tech t'as pu retester? Y a de la rejouabilite ? 

Sinon des jeux comme karnage ou dungeon knight ça donne quoi ?

----------


## cybercouf

je me note pour Onward ~21h30

----------


## Yves Signal

Putain j'ai envie de revendre mon Oculus pour prendre un PSVR...

Entre Tetris Effect, Moss et Astrobot, j'ai l'impression que Sony réussit à tirer son épingle du jeu...
Mais bonjour le retard technologique en comparaison de mon casque et ses Touchs...

----------


## CptCaverne

Moss il est sur pc  :;): 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/846470/Moss/

----------


## Sorkar

Le PSVR c'est le truc avec des lunettes a carreau vert et rouge pour voir en 3D c'est ca ?  ::ninja::

----------


## reneyvane

> Le PSVR c'est le truc avec des lunettes a carreau vert et rouge pour voir en 3D c'est ca ?


J'ai le PSVR, les PSMove PS4 (sans stick) et Skyrim-VR et j'ai honte, j'ai payé 430 euros dans cette merde et c'est le casque bas de gamme que tu achètes croyant faire une économie avant de te rendre compte que tu aurais du investir dans un vrai casque pour 100-200 euros de plus. ::|:

----------


## Erokh

J'ai craqué lors d'une promo Steam sur project cars 2, qui était dans ma wishlist depuis quelques temps déjà.

Bein en VR ça rue du poney!! C'est la meilleure intégration VR pour une simu auto que j'ai connu :
- iracing et ac sont out à cause de leurs menus à la souris
- dirt rally est un peu trop bricolé pour être à niveau

Y'aurais qu'à d même des choses à retravailler (notamment la distance d'affichage du hud, trop près actuellement, ce qui fait loucher), mais la navigation dans les menus est pas mal foutue, le suivi et la fluidité sont là. En plus, la VR est bien fonctionnelle quelle que soit la vue sélectionnée.

Après, c'est subjectif, mais aimé aussi le rendu des couleurs de pars, un peu plus vibrant et avec un peu moins de contrastes, ce qui me fatigue moins la vue qu'un iracing.
En plus, avec sa conduite assez facile d'accès (j'ai beaucoup joué à pc1, faut dire), c'est pour moi LE jeu de voiture à conseiller à quelqu'un qui cherche une bonne expérience VR.

----------


## nodulle

Pour ce soir, je serais dispo vers 21h. Je m’entraînerais contre les bots en vous attendant. Ou l'inverse vu comment ça s'est passé samedi soir !  ::XD::

----------


## septicflesh

> Pour ce soir, je serais dispo vers 21h. Je m’entraînerais contre les bots en vous attendant. Ou l'inverse vu comment ça s'est passé samedi soir !


ça c'est tres bien passé, je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je serai probablement dispo également.

----------


## nodulle

Je viens de tester GPUProfiler sur Beat Saber :

----------


## Vyse

Je doute qu'on puisse faire plus proche comme adaptation non officiel de Ender's Game.  :B):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je doute qu'on puisse faire plus proche comme adaptation non officiel de Ender's Game.


On n'avait pas besoin d'attendre Echo Combat. Il y avait déjà Echo Arena.  ::P:

----------


## septicflesh

> On n'avait pas besoin d'attendre Echo Combat. Il y avait déjà Echo Arena.


Je n'ai pas compris, ils ont ajouté un nouveau mode de jeu ?

----------


## 564.3

> Merci, j'avais oublié de te répondre ! 
> Ça a l'air sympa a-tech t'as pu retester? Y a de la rejouabilite ? 
> 
> Sinon des jeux comme karnage ou dungeon knight ça donne quoi ?


A-Tech faudrait que je le relance. Dans mon souvenir l'ergonomie était un peu bizarre, la campagne assez générique, et un peu buggé.
Depuis il y a eu pas mal de patchs et ajout de contenu.

Karnage Chronicle est le meilleur jeu du genre. L'ambiance et les graphismes sont au top, le gameplay correct et il y a un scénario.
Les ennemis/combats sont un peu "mécaniques", disons que c'est pas un simulateur d'escrime, mais on n'en attend pas tant de ce genre de jeux normalement.

Dungeon Knight on a essayé d'y jouer en coop avec Stix, mais on avait tous les deux les batteries dans le rouge et on n'a pas compris comment se rejoindre. Pareil, il y a eu pas mal de patchs. J'ai quand même lancé un donjon en solo, et j'ai eu des difficultés à retrouver mes marques. Le gameplay est plus mécanique que Karnage, les niveaux procéduraux pas super variés. Graphiquement c'est assez générique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de tester GPUProfiler sur Beat Saber :


On dirait que t'as aussi un peu augmenté le super-sampling, non ?

----------


## nodulle

Pour ceux qui me rejoignent sur Onward, je viens de créer un serveur, le mdp est 6666.




> On dirait que t'as aussi un peu augmenté le super-sampling, non ?


Probablement ingame oui, j'ai pas pensé à vérifier sur le coup.

----------


## darkmanticora

> A-Tech faudrait que je le relance. Dans mon souvenir l'ergonomie était un peu bizarre, la campagne assez générique, et un peu buggé.
> Depuis il y a eu pas mal de patchs et ajout de contenu.
> 
> Karnage Chronicle est le meilleur jeu du genre. L'ambiance et les graphismes sont au top, le gameplay correct et il y a un scénario.
> Les ennemis/combats sont un peu "mécaniques", disons que c'est pas un simulateur d'escrime, mais on n'en attend pas tant de ce genre de jeux normalement.
> 
> Dungeon Knight on a essayé d'y jouer en coop avec Stix, mais on avait tous les deux les batteries dans le rouge et on n'a pas compris comment se rejoindre. Pareil, il y a eu pas mal de patchs. J'ai quand même lancé un donjon en solo, et j'ai eu des difficultés à retrouver mes marques. Le gameplay est plus mécanique que Karnage, les niveaux procéduraux pas super variés. Graphiquement c'est assez générique.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Bon A tech acheté  ::P: 
J'ai the Wizards a finir ainsi qu'arizona et Killing floor :
Du coup Karnage me tente bien, jamais fait ce genre sur vive ! 

Merci  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour ceux qui me rejoignent sur Onward, je viens de créer un serveur, le mdp est 6666.
> 
> 
> 
> Probablement ingame oui, j'ai pas pensé à vérifier sur le coup.


J'arrive d'ici 20 min, mais 6 mois que j'ai pas joué, je reinstall tout et je regarde si ca me fout pas la gerbe  ::P:  (je l'ai jamais eu mais bon)

----------


## septicflesh

Ah onward, j'ai fait une boulette, j'ai tiré sur un membre de mon equipe et je m'en excuse  ::): , mais je me sens de plus en plus commando, a l'avant derniere game, je m'en suis fait 3 a moi tout seul, un au fusil et deux a la grenade, Rambo c'est moi  ::P: 
Vraiment cool cette sorti surtout avec autant de monde, c'est a refaire, je vais pouvoir passé dans l'équipe des bons la prochaine fois  :^_^:

----------


## 564.3

Tu nous a bien fait marrer avec ton fumigène aussi, il commençait fort ce round  ::XD:: 
Ceci dit j'ai jamais testé les fumigènes dans ce jeu, et j'ai toujours peur de me faire péter les grenades à la gueue, à tout tenter tu te fais de l'expérience fissa  ::):

----------


## septicflesh

Dans ce jeu, je ne sais pas comment ça ce passe sur HTC Vive, mais sur oculus, lorsque tu as deux grenades sur toi, il est impossible de prendre ton arme dans ta main, du coup tu es obligé de retirer les grenades pour prendre ton arme xD. (du moins j'ai ce probleme là, a voir avec d'autre gens) Mais oui, j'avoue que le coup de la fumigène que tu actives et qui reste accroché sur ton torse c'est rigolo xD

----------


## Vyse

> On n'avait pas besoin d'attendre Echo Combat. Il y avait déjà Echo Arena.


Il y avait pas de flingue sur Echo Arena, c'est le détail qui change tout.  ::trollface::

----------


## darkmanticora

Vraiment super hier soir !
Moi qui avait pas ressorti mon vive depuis 6 mois ! 
Faut que je finisse mes jeux mis de côté et que je test A-tech !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En fin de semaine, il y a Trinity VR qui sort sur Steam. C'est un mini-film de 18 min et il y aura 5 épisodes.

----------


## nodulle

Ouais c'était vraiment cool hier, il va falloir qu'on remette le couvert !  ::):

----------


## darkmanticora

D'ailleurs qui m'a donné une fl2shbang hier au début de la partie et qui m'a pete à la gueule ?  :^_^:

----------


## jujupatate

C’est moi  ::lol:: 

Avec les smoke c’est drôle aussi, tu peut la dégoupiller et la raccrocher à la ceinture comme ça t’es invisible  ::ninja::

----------


## septicflesh

> C’est moi 
> 
> Avec les smoke c’est drôle aussi, tu peut la dégoupiller et la raccrocher à la ceinture comme ça t’es invisible


Hey là! c'est mon idée, comme tu as pu le voir juste au dessus, tu vas devoir me payer des droits d'auteur si tu veux utiliser cette technique  ::):

----------


## jujupatate

Ha oui j’avais pas vu tout ton message  :^_^: 

J’avais découvert ça il y a quelques temps en multi, toute la team le faisait c’était le bordel total sur la carte  ::XD::

----------


## darkmanticora

Deja que j'ai du mal a tuer quelqu'un avec une visibilité parfaite ....  ::ninja::

----------


## darkmanticora

J'ai du louper un truc sur A tech, car j'ai chargé le jeu, je suis aller dans la piece ou t'as le choix des missions, je prend la premiere tranquille ca me tp dans une salle et la aucun tuto rien, j'ouvre des coffres je trouve des armes mais munitions limités et pas de chargeur( j'ai cru capté qu'a la fin d'une mission faut les remettres dans le holster pour les charger ??)
Mais du coup je suis tout le temps a cours de munitions et y'a que 2 holster ?
Y'a moyen d'avoir plus de munitions car la c'est pas fun du tout pour un jeu de shoot de finir a taper avec un tuyau  ::P: 


Et Impossible de lancer les grenades elles tombent a mes pieds, j'ai du louper un truc ?

Et enfin, on était pas sensé avoir un mod scenario ?

----------


## darkmanticora

C'est bon en fait, j'avais pas vu qu'il y'avait un couloir pour le mode horde et un pour le scenario ca va mieux du coup  ::P: 
Par contre dans mes options VR j'ai activé la fluidification des mouvements mais je vois pas trop ce que ca fait.


J'ai mis le jeu en high avec l'antialiasing a fond mais je vois pas la différence avec et sans c'est normal ?

J'ai également activé les perf beta dans le casque et en permanence jaune (rarement vert) ca veut dire quoi ?
Car en jeu j'ai pas l'impression que le jeu manque de fluidité ...

J'ai mis le supersampling en manuel a 140% dans les parametres video de steam VR, donc j'imagine que ca prend le dessus sur les jeux, donc vaut mieux laissé le curseur a 1 dans les jeux qui ont le réglage également je suppose ?

----------


## Graine

Je viens d'acheter Onward.(Il est en promo)
Contactez moi sur steam :graine mon peudo si ça vous dit de faire une partie un de ces 4.

----------


## darkmanticora

Je viens de test GPU Profiler sur A tech et mon GPU (GTX 1070) il est entre 70 et 85 % d'utilisation et mon cpu I5 4590 est entre 50 et 80% avec des pic rare qui frolent les 100%.
J'avais le smooth machin d'activer et le jeu etait en high avec l'antialiasing a fond.

Je sais pas trop comment interpréter ces mesures.

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens de test GPU Profiler sur A tech et mon GPU (GTX 1070) il est entre 70 et 85 % d'utilisation et mon cpu I5 4590 est entre 50 et 80% avec des pic rare qui frolent les 100%.
> J'avais le smooth machin d'activer et le jeu etait en high avec l'antialiasing a fond.
> 
> Je sais pas trop comment interpréter ces mesures.


J'ai pas testé SteamVR Beta avec leur nouveau système de reprojection. Tu prends des risques là, c'est pas forcément au point.

GPU Profiler c'est surtout pertinent quand on n'a pas reprojection / pertes de frames. Si tout va bien, ça permet de vérifier la marge coté GPU / CPU ou si c'est déjà limite.

Mets tout au min dans le jeu, puis vérifies avec les outils de base de SteamVR ou plus facilement avec OpenVR Advanced Settings que ça tourne nickel. Le principe est de faire un reset des stats, éventuellement une fois que le niveau est chargé, puis vérifier à la fin qu'il n'y a pas eu de problèmes à la fin de l'enregistrement.
Par contre je crois que ça ne marche plus avec la beta de SteamVR, à vérifier…


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et Impossible de lancer les grenades elles tombent a mes pieds, j'ai du louper un truc ?


Les controles varient d'un jeu à l'autre, c'est pour ça que les grenades me font toujours flipper  :<_<: 
Je ne sais plus comment ça marche dans celui là.

À un moment dans Pavlov j'étais tombé dans un mode où y avait des séries de duel 1v1, et je me suis pété des grenades à la gueule plusieurs fois…
J'ai (re)testé parce qu'il y en a qui m'avait bien niqué des le début du round en balançant une grenade au pif. J'ai voulu faire pareil, mais sans la maitrise de l'engin.

D'ailleurs dans Onward il y en a un qui avait fait tomber une grenade au début de round en bricolant son matos, mais heureusement elle n'était pas dégoupillée… sinon le round aurait été court  ::ninja::

----------


## darkmanticora

C'est compliqué ton truc !  ::P: 

En gros qd j'active leur truc et que je mets les jeux à fond ça tourne, j'ai peut être envie de m'arrêter la !

----------


## nodulle

> Je viens d'acheter Onward.(Il est en promo)
> Contactez moi sur steam :graine mon peudo si ça vous dit de faire une partie un de ces 4.


Viens sur le chat du groupe steam, c'est plus simple pour s'organiser !  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> C'est compliqué ton truc ! 
> En gros qd j'active leur truc et que je mets les jeux à fond ça tourne, j'ai peut être envie de m'arrêter la !


Tant que t'es content, c'est le principal  :;): 

Il y en a qui râlaient à cause des déformations que ça causait, notamment dans les simulateurs de bagnoles je crois.
Valve a depuis ajouté des options à activer/désactiver jeu par jeu, notamment pour forcer du 45fps + reprojection constante. Sinon ça posait des problèmes avec le moteur physique ou autre.
Ça doit dépendre des jeux, et aussi de la sensibilité des gens à divers artefacts visuels que ça entraine.

En tous cas pour faire des mesures de marge de perf, faut quelque chose de constant. Que ce soit du 90fps ou 45fps + reprojection.

----------


## Graine

> Viens sur le chat du groupe steam, c'est plus simple pour s'organiser !


C'est quel groupe que je dois ajouter?

----------


## nodulle

Je pensais que le lien était sur l'OP de ce topic mais en fait non. Il y était mais sur celui du matos.

Ici : http://steamcommunity.com/groups/CPCVR

Et pense bien à rejoindre le chat !

----------


## darkmanticora

A tech c'est vraiment sympa !
Et j'ai relancé sairento et les graph sont beaucoup plus sympa ! 

Je n'avais jamais lancé le mode histoire et ça se laisse jouer, ça donne un mini objo c'est marrant!

----------


## Luthor

Merci pour le tuyau du coup j'ai acheté A tech  ::): 

A mon tour de proposer un jeu que je trouve un des plus sympa dans ma ludothèque : 

To the top
http://www.tothetopvr.com

Jeu de parkour pas super beau au premier abord, le but est simplement de finir le parcours dans un temps imparti. La sensation de grimper, virevolter, voler par moment est géniale. Franchement une expérience que je recommande.
Il faut cependant avoir par moment le coeur bien accroché.

----------


## ExPanda

Ça a l'air cool, mais jamais de la vie je supporterai ça sans vomir.  :Gerbe:

----------


## jujupatate

J'ai jamais eu de cinétose sur To The Top, par contre les sensations sont fantastiques, il faut faire juste gaffe lors des grosses chutes, j'ai déjà failli tomber dans mon salon tellement l'immersion est bonne.
Un vrai coup de cœur pour moi ce jeu, il devrait être dans toute ludothèque VR.

Et pour info, mes filles (10 et 12 ans) y jouent sans problème et se régalent.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Dans le même genre, *The Climb* est bien trippant. C'est un des premiers jeux VR et il était super cher à sa sortie, mais le côté réaliste rend vraiment l'immersion parfaite. C'est super joli, il y a du vrai gameplay quand on veut scorer.

Idéal pour s'évader.

----------


## darkmanticora

Faudra que je le fasse un de ces 4 !

Sinon, j'ai fini la 1er mission et commencé la 2 eme de A tech, il est vraiment bien foutu, je pense que c'est l'une de mes meilleurs experiences pour un shooter en VR !

Sinon, j'ai enlevé le smooth machin (car desfois j'ai l'arme qui a un petit décalage dans le mouvement de temps en temps mais pas le reste de l'image) sur A tech, et en tout a fond et SS réglé a 130 via steamVR mon cpu est aux alentours 80/90% avec une ou deux pointes a quasi 100% sur quelques secondes donc c'est plutot pas mal avec mon I5 4590  ::): 
ma GTX 1070 pas de souci  ::):

----------


## 564.3

+1 pour To the Top. Le gameplay est assez "arcade" quand on a joué à Climbey avant, mais c'est vraiment bien fini et sympa à jouer.

Ce qui m'a le plus dérangé c'est que le "air control" se fait selon l'orientation de la tête. J'ai tendance à toujours activer les options pour garder la tête libre de regarder ailleurs que là où je vais, du coup il me faut une phase d'habituation quand ça n'est pas possible et je me sens un peu handicapé.
Enfin on s'y fait. C'est pareil dans Sprint Vector, par exemple.

Sinon faudrait vraiment que je relance A-Tech… mais en ce moment il y a notamment un événement dans Beat Saber avec des lots à gagner.

----------


## darkmanticora

Je l'ai pas acheté celui là !
Disons que je suis plutôt fan de rock et de métal  ::P:

----------


## Rodwin

Tut tut tut, y'a du dragonforce dans beatsaber...




Sinon, y'a une nouvelle MAP dans Rec Room sortie aujourd'hui...

----------


## darkmanticora

Ouaip mais ça a pas l'air simple pour rajouter des chansons !   ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Ouaip mais ça a pas l'air simple pour rajouter des chansons !


Une poignée de clics.
Sur les quasi 23k niveaux dispo il y a vraiment de tout (pas de Loudblast  ::ninja:: , faut que ça soit plus mainstream), mais c'est souvent n'imp à jouer.
Si t'es strict ça va être compliqué de trouver un niveau bien foutu et que t'apprécies musicalement.
J'ai tendance à faire des compromis, par exemple je joue à tout ce que sort Rustic. Les musiques sont largement écoutables même si ce n'est pas mon style favori, et les niveaux sont bien conçus.
À coté les trucs japonais suraigus, j'essaie même pas.

Le plus sur est d'aller voir sur https://bsaber.com/category/maps/metal/ (et y en a plein d'autres sur beatsaver). Mais même si des niveaux sont faits avec soin dans le style musical choisi et bien notés, le design des séquences dépend des gouts.
Genre Chop Suey est assez populaire, mais le début à faire de la percu rapide et répétitive pendant 20s m'a saoulé. Ou alors j'étais en fin de séance et j'étais cuit (j'ai tendance à ne pas y aller à l'économie). Faudrait que je retente pour voir ce qu'il y a après ce passage.
À coté j'ai bien aimé le design du niveau sur Du Hast, par exemple.

Après faut aussi que ça soit jouable quand on débute, il y en a pas mal qui font leur niveau en expert parce que ça colle au rythme et à ce qu'ils apprécient jouer, et les autres n'ont qu'à "_git gud_". Ceci dit, je ferais pareil.

----------


## darkmanticora

Ok merci, je me laisserais peut être tenté au final, je verrais ça ce week-end  ::): 
Pour l'instant je suis conquis par A-tech, et ça me fait hésiter pour zéro caliber ! 

Par contre, je me demande comment un studio indépendant va pouvoir gérer 2 jeux en EA ! J'aimerais bien qu'ils finissent A-tech  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

> Et pour info, mes filles (10 et 12 ans) y jouent sans problème et se régalent.


Oui bon hé hein !  :Emo: 
Je suis limite malade sur Lone Echo et j'ai jamais pu finir un tour d'Epic Roller Coaster...




> Dans le même genre, *The Climb* est bien trippant. C'est un des premiers jeux VR et il était super cher à sa sortie, mais le côté réaliste rend vraiment l'immersion parfaite. C'est super joli, il y a du vrai gameplay quand on veut scorer.
> 
> Idéal pour s'évader.


Celui-là me disait bien, le rythme assez lent devrait passer niveau cinétose.
Par contre 40 balles pour un jeu d'il y a deux ans, pas officiellement supporté par mon matériel, et sur lequel je ne suis pas sûr de pas être malade, c'est nope.  ::unsure::

----------


## nodulle

> [...]


Perso je ne fais jamais gaffe au "mapper" des chansons, je prends uniquement celle qui sont bien notée et que je ne déteste pas musicalement. Je note donc pour Rustic  ::):  . 

Du Hast  ::lol:: , en ce moment c'est ma chanson. Il y a aussi Sonne de Rammstein qui a un bon pattern je trouve.

Au fait tu utilises ou as testé des mods sur Beat Saber ? Perso à part les trucs de base pour jouer sur les chansons tiers, je n'ai pas vraiment pris le temps d'en tester.





> Ok merci, je me laisserais peut être tenté au final, je verrais ça ce week-end 
> Pour l'instant je suis conquis par A-tech, et ça me fait hésiter pour zéro caliber ! 
> 
> Par contre, je me demande comment un studio indépendant va pouvoir gérer 2 jeux en EA ! J'aimerais bien qu'ils finissent A-tech


Tu n'es pas le seul à être inquiet ! Mais vu tes retour sur A-tech je me laisserai tenter la prochaine fois qu'il est en promo !  ::):

----------


## darkmanticora

Il était à 14 euros c'est pour ça que j'ai craqué et je le trouve vraiment bon, mieux que dead effect VR par exemple en terme de feeling des armes !

----------


## nodulle

Ah mais en fait il est en promo !  ::o:  Il sera mien ce soir alors.  ::ninja::

----------


## darkmanticora

Mouahaha
Désolé  ::ninja::

----------


## Rodwin

Ce week-end, faites vous plaisir, prenez deux potes et allez tester la nouvelle quête (Crescendo of the blood moon) livrée par les dev de RecRoom (gratuit). 
C'est immense et excellent.

----------


## septicflesh

A tech c'est comme doom au final no ? Si on a doom, ça vaut réelement le coup a tech ?

----------


## R3dF0x

> A tech c'est comme doom au final no ? Si on a doom, ça vaut réelement le coup a tech ?


Project Cars c'est comme Assetto Corsa au final !?!! Hé ben non, il ne faut pas voir ça comme ça !

----------


## 564.3

> Du Hast , en ce moment c'est ma chanson. Il y a aussi Sonne de Rammstein qui a un bon pattern je trouve.
> Au fait tu utilises ou as testé des mods sur Beat Saber ? Perso à part les trucs de base pour jouer sur les chansons tiers, je n'ai pas vraiment pris le temps d'en tester.


Cool je testerais Sonne aussi.

Les autres mods que j'ai mis:
- HitScoreVisualizer: affiche la qualité du hit de façon plus expressive, je surveille la couleur du coin de l'œil quand j'ai envie d'améliorer un run
- ProgressCounter: affiche la moyenne par hit courante et une barre de progression circulaire. Ça permet de savoir où on en est, par exemple si on est cuit et qu'on n'en est qu'à la moitié du niveau
- Practice Plugin: options avancées quand on fait pause en mode entrainement "_No fail_" (score pas enregistré). Je ne l'ai utilisé qu'une fois ou deux, mais ça permet d'aller directement à une section donnée et de modifier la vitesse. Surtout ralentir pour avoir le temps de voir/analyser ce qu'il se passe, mais il y en a qui l'augmentent pour le challenge.

----------


## jujupatate

> Oui bon hé hein ! 
> Je suis limite malade sur Lone Echo et j'ai jamais pu finir un tour d'Epic Roller Coaster...


Ah mais non, on s'est mal compris. 
Lone Echo c'est le bon exemple justement. Dans l'ensemble ça passe, mais selon ce que tu fais, avec l'inertie et le virage au stick, ça fait de l'effet.

Ce qui fait qu'il n'y a pas ces sensations dans To The Top vient du mode de déplacement. Tu ne te déplaces qu'en te servant de tes mains en t'accrochant aux surfaces, pas de déplacement au stick et il faut se tourner en vrai pour se tourner dans le jeu. C'est l'impression de vitesse et de vide qui sont assez impressionnantes.  :;): 

Et The Climb c'est de la bombe aussi.  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Ah non mais c'était juste une réaction surjouée  ::P: 
Merci pour les détails, faudra que je vois ça alors.  :;):

----------


## septicflesh

> Project Cars c'est comme Assetto Corsa au final !?!! Hé ben non, il ne faut pas voir ça comme ça !


Lol quel est le rapport ? c'est quoi cette reaction ? 

Je demande des infos, je n'ai pas demandé si e tech ressemble a minecraft non plus -_-,

----------


## nicklacave

Hello! pour les abonnés viveport, superhot vr, accounting +, sairento, arizona sunshine et the wizards à 1€ chacun. Apparemment on peut bénéficier de l'offre en s'inscrivant pour les 14 jours d'essai gratuit.
https://www.viveport.com/campaign/CA...a-1226d54c5f25

Petite question : est-ce que les jeux multi sont jouables avec les joueurs steam ou oculus?

----------


## septicflesh

> Hello! pour les abonnés viveport, superhot vr, accounting +, sairento, arizona sunshine et the wizards à 1€ chacun. Apparemment on peut bénéficier de l'offre en s'inscrivant pour les 14 jours d'essai gratuit.
> https://www.viveport.com/campaign/CA...a-1226d54c5f25
> 
> Petite question : est-ce que les jeux multi sont jouables avec les joueurs steam ou oculus?


Pour la plupart oui, onward, arizona, et d'autre son cross platform

----------


## nicklacave

Merci, je vais me laisser tenter alors.

----------


## septicflesh

> Merci, je vais me laisser tenter alors.


Vérifie quand même selon le jeu, il y a peu être des exception ^^

----------


## nicklacave

Bon, pour info,je viens d'installer le client viveport et il se synchronise avec steam, donc on retrouve dans la bibliothèque vive les jeux téléchargés sur steam.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Lol quel est le rapport ? c'est quoi cette reaction ? 
> 
> Je demande des infos, je n'ai pas demandé si e tech ressemble a minecraft non plus -_-,


Yop, alors a l'époque j'avais refund doom vfr car j'étais pas hyper convaincu, et a tech j'y retrouve vraiment mon compte, les graph sont top, le gameplay est pechu ect...

Mais sinon oui c'est proche de doom mais en mieux de mon point de vue  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Hello! pour les abonnés viveport, superhot vr, accounting +, sairento, arizona sunshine et the wizards à 1€ chacun. Apparemment on peut bénéficier de l'offre en s'inscrivant pour les 14 jours d'essai gratuit.
> https://www.viveport.com/campaign/CA...a-1226d54c5f25
> 
> Petite question : est-ce que les jeux multi sont jouables avec les joueurs steam ou oculus?


Je pense qu'on perd les jeux quand l'abonnement est terminé ou même pas?

----------


## nicklacave

Non je ne pense pas car ils sont achetés directement dans le magasin et ils ne sont pas "jouable" autrement dans l'offre d'abonnement (en dehors de leur achat). Et je n'ai nulle part vu indiqué qu'ils avaient une date d'expiration ou autre limite du genre.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon ben zou j'ai lancé la période d'essai. Mine de rien, vu la ludothèque, ca semble pas dégueulasse comme offre a 10€/mois (ya tellement de jeux VR que je veux tester, mais que je sais que jy jouerais quelques heures)

----------


## darkmanticora

Ba j'ai regardé et la liste abonnement (différente de leur store avec achat a la steam) est pas mal rempli de petit jeu, et les gros genre Raw data je les ai deja.

Apres les jeux a 1 euros ou autre donnés par Nick sont top, the wizard, je l'ai pas encore fini mais il est tres sympa !

----------


## 564.3

> Yop, alors a l'époque j'avais refund doom vfr car j'étais pas hyper convaincu, et a tech j'y retrouve vraiment mon compte, les graph sont top, le gameplay est pechu ect...
> 
> Mais sinon oui c'est proche de doom mais en mieux de mon point de vue


Il parle peut-être du mod pour Doom 3 (?), parce que je trouve aussi que Doom VFR est pas mal raté au niveau gameplay.
J'attends toujours un patch locomotion selon l'orientation du controleur plutôt que casque, orientation des armes, et d'autres détails.

Par contre Doom VFR est largement au dessus du lot au niveau du design et des graphismes, mais ça ne fait pas tout…

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon, pour info,je viens d'installer le client viveport et il se synchronise avec steam, donc on retrouve dans la bibliothèque vive les jeux téléchargés sur steam.


Par contre les jeux Viveport ne sont pas visibles dans Steam, je suppose.
Et encore moins probablement enregistrés dans l'inventaire natif (équivalent d'avoir acheté un clé Steam).
Mais j'ai jamais testé.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ba j'ai regardé et la liste abonnement (différente de leur store avec achat a la steam) est pas mal rempli de petit jeu, et les gros genre Raw data je les ai deja.
> 
> Apres les jeux a 1 euros ou autre donnés par Nick sont top, the wizard, je l'ai pas encore fini mais il est tres sympa !


Oui clairement, en tant qu'early adopter, on a deja la majorité des gros jeux. Mais pour quelqu'un qui se lance dans la VR, je pense que ca vaut tres clairement le coup.

----------


## darkmanticora

Oui carrement, t'as raison Zapp  ::): 

Pour Doom VFR, je trouve que A tech s'en sort carrement bien d'un point de vue graphique !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Lol quel est le rapport ? c'est quoi cette reaction ? 
> 
> Je demande des infos, je n'ai pas demandé si e tech ressemble a minecraft non plus -_-,


A-Tech est plus proche d'un Doom 3 / Dead Effect 2 que de Doom VFR. Ce dernier est nettement plus bourrin, plus speed et plus stylé. Alors que les 3 autres mises plus sur l'ambiance, le côté survival, un rythme plus lent et le gameplay se base principalement sur du jumpscare.

----------


## nodulle

> Cool je testerais Sonne aussi.
> 
> Les autres mods que j'ai mis:
> - HitScoreVisualizer: affiche la qualité du hit de façon plus expressive, je surveille la couleur du coin de l'œil quand j'ai envie d'améliorer un run
> - ProgressCounter: affiche la moyenne par hit courante et une barre de progression circulaire. Ça permet de savoir où on en est, par exemple si on est cuit et qu'on n'en est qu'à la moitié du niveau
> - Practice Plugin: options avancées quand on fait pause en mode entrainement "_No fail_" (score pas enregistré). Je ne l'ai utilisé qu'une fois ou deux, mais ça permet d'aller directement à une section donnée et de modifier la vitesse. Surtout ralentir pour avoir le temps de voir/analyser ce qu'il se passe, mais il y en a qui l'augmentent pour le challenge.


HitScoreVisualizer et ProgressCounter sont en effet assez pratique. Merci du tuyau !  :;):  J'ai pas encore testé Practice Plugin mais il me semble avoir vu que les dev vont ajouter ces fonctionnalités là non ?
Je viens aussi de tester quelques pistes de Rustic. En fait de lui j'avais déjà repéré Uprising de Muse et Popcorn Funk que j'aime assez (et sans compter Believer de Imagine Dragons qui doit être un classique maintenant). Du coup j'ai testé HALLOWEEKEND et I can’t stop qui s'y prête vachement car quand tu joue à Beat Saber tu peux difficilement t’arrêter  ::ninja::  (sauf physiquement bien sûr !) !  Mais c'est effectivement un très bon mapper à suivre.
Je te conseille aussi vivement Still Into You qui qui possède un très bon niveau !  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dites, les possesseurs de l'HTC Vive, vous arrivez à lancer Robo Recall ? Ma version de Revive est à jour, mais Robo Recall ne cesse de planter.  ::sad::  Alors que Bullet Train et Artika.1 fonctionnent à merveille.

----------


## Dicsaw

C'est passé l'offre Viveport ? Superhot, Accounting +, Arizona Sunshine, Sairento, The Wizards à 1e chacun avec un abonnement. J'ai commencé l'essai gratuit pour les choper, j’espère qu'il y a pas d'entourloupe.

edit: ah ben oui plus haut !

----------


## Wolverine

Hello, 
J'ai un casque WMR, il me faut revive si je prends les jeux sur le VivePort ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, bah en fait mon problème sur Robo Recall venait de RoboRevive qui est trop obsolète et n'est plus maintenu par le dév de ReVive. Il faut dorénavant utiliser Revive.
Sinon, je me suis remis sur Artika.1, le jeu de 4A, le studio derrière les Metro 2033, Metro Last Light et le prochain Metro Exodus. 

Alors malgré certains choix de design tel le fait de ne pas proposer du freelocomotion ou du TP libre, il reste cependant assez sympa à jouer. Les guns sont puissantes et pechu. Les environnements sont super détaillés et magnifique. 
Par contre, je ne conseille pas d'y jouer sur un PC dont le CPU est obsolète et avec le module sans fil d'HTC.  ::P:  Le jeu est pixelisé en permanence à cause du CPU qui n'arrive pas à me compresser le flux vidéo correctement.

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... Sinon, je me suis remis sur Artika.1, le jeu de 4A, le studio derrière les Metro 2033, Metro Last Light et le prochain Metro Exodus. Alors malgré certains choix de design tel le fait de ne pas proposer du freelocomotion ou du TP libre, il reste cependant assez sympa à jouer. Les guns sont puissantes et pechu. Les environnements sont super détaillés et magnifique...


+1000 je kiff ce jeu, malgré le choix des déplacements, mais ça ne me dérange pas du tout ! Les armes sont tellement bien fichu - visuel, sonore, feeling - que tous les autres jeux avec des armes me semble bien terne en comparaison. Seul *Hot Dogs, Horseshoes & Hand Grenades* s'en approche pour vous dire. Alors quand on dit que *A-Tech Cybernetic* est un bon FPS, je veux bien le croire, mais je suis presque certain d'être déçu concernant ce point !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Les guns de départ dans A-Tech sont également péchu (enfin de mémoire) mais ce n'est pas du niveau d'Artika.1. Mais il en est pas loin.
D'ailleurs, dans Artika.1, jeu que je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de finir à cause d'un bug de script à la 2e ou 3e mission, j'ai débloqué les autres guns (pas tous). Et bah putain, les armes énergétiques sont géniales !! 

L'Uzi éclair fait des ravages. Le gun laser des US a l'air marrant à utiliser. Le pistolet avec son faisceau à laser continu, est nickel en plus le laser rebondit sur la surface. Pratique pour tuer un ennemi caché.

----------


## darkmanticora

C'est une exclu oculus non ?
Car me souviens plus comment marche revive et comment acheter les jeux exclu comme ça et les faire marcher sur vive  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Yep, c'est une exclu Oculus.
Revive est simple à installer. D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas si c'est corrigé via un patch du jeu ou non. Mais dans Robo Recall, je n'ai plus eu besoin de maintenir les GRIP pour tenir l'arme mais c'est déstabilisant.

Pour utiliser ReVive, voici la procédure d'install 



> Installation
> Always check the compatibility list before making a purchase.
> 
> Install Oculus Home and skip the first-time setup.
> Download the latest Revive installer.
> Install Revive in your preferred directory.
> Start SteamVR if it's not already running.
> Put on the headset, open the dashboard and click the new Revive tab.
> If you run into any problems, read the known issues below or refer to the wiki.
> ...



Une fois que t'as installé Oculus Home et créé un compte. Tu achètes un jeu. Ce dernier apparaîtra dans SteamVR dans le bouton ReVive. Tu le lances depuis cette écran et Enjoy !!

----------


## 564.3

> Hello, 
> J'ai un casque WMR, il me faut revive si je prends les jeux sur le VivePort ?


VivePort ne supporte pas officiellement WindowsMR. Comme sur Steam, les jeux qui n'ont pas fait un boulot d'adaptation auront peut-être des problèmes d'ergonomie, mais cette info ne sera même pas affichée dans la boutique.
Sinon VivePort utilise OpenVR, donc en général ça fonctionne comme sur Steam.

----------


## septicflesh

Yo, j'ai cru comprendre que des gens seraient dispo ce soir pour du Onward 21h ? On se programme ça ?x)

----------


## nodulle

Pas pour moi ce soir. Mais demain pourquoi pas !  ::):

----------


## philwoodrama

J'ai acheter Spheres sur l'oculus. Le film à 1 million de $ ... mouai mouai mouai ... 
L'expérience est sympa, j'ai regardé les 3 épisodes avec plaisir mais est ce que ça vaut 10 € ... franchement non ... Je m'attendais à mieux.
A voir en solde pour 5 € max.

----------


## septicflesh

> J'ai acheter Spheres sur l'oculus. Le film à 1 million de $ ... mouai mouai mouai ... 
> L'expérience est sympa, j'ai regardé les 3 épisodes avec plaisir mais est ce que ça vaut 10 € ... franchement non ... Je m'attendais à mieux.
> A voir en solde pour 5 € max.


Merci pour ce retour, je me posais la question justement de ce que ça donnait, perso tant qu'il n'y aura pas de sous titre en VF meme à 5 euros je le prend pas  :Carton:

----------


## nodulle

On se fait du *Onward* ce soir ?  ::):

----------


## Hideo

Windlands 2 est sorti sur Steam, en coop c'est top et ça tourne au poil sur ma petite config  :Perfect:

----------


## Graine

> On se fait du *Onward* ce soir ?



Je vais tester cet après midi je ne promets rien mais peut etre que je viendrais ce soir s'il y a du monde.

----------


## Couillu

Pfff je suis trop con. J'ai voulu profiter de l'offre Viveport, déjà, j'ai pas eu le mois gratos parce que je l'avais déjà eu et puis : "[Sairento VR, Accounting+, Arizona Sunshine, The Wizards] Complet" Donc je peux pas les avoir à 1€, sachant que j'ai déjà superhot, j'ai payé pour un mois pour rien.

----------


## Graine

Je cherche un site qui recense les custom songs pour Beat Saber,je ne trouve pas vous auriez peut être un lien.(J'ai du réinstaller Windows sur ma becane j'ai perdu pas mal de trucs.)

----------


## nodulle

https://bsaber.com/  :;):

----------


## Graine

Merci!

----------


## Rodwin

Pas d'Onward pour moi ce soir !

----------


## Luthor

> VivePort ne supporte pas officiellement WindowsMR. Comme sur Steam, les jeux qui n'ont pas fait un boulot d'adaptation auront peut-être des problèmes d'ergonomie, mais cette info ne sera même pas affichée dans la boutique.
> Sinon VivePort utilise OpenVR, donc en général ça fonctionne comme sur Steam.


Coucou,

J'ai souscrit à l'offre d'essai, et je possède un WMR. Pour le moment je ne rencontre aucun soucis, j'ai pris les 4 jeux à 1 euro + Google tilt, Apex, Windlands, summer funland et je ne sais plus quel dernier jeu. Revive se lance effectivement lorsque je joue, et j pour le moment je ne rencontre aucun soucis  ::):  Ah si un suel, pas de sons dans Summer Funland, à mon avis le son ne passe que par le casque.
Du coup je pense prendre l'offre d'abonnement, sauf si les soldes Steam déchirent comme il faut pour les jeux VR.

Oh et Superhot en VR, c'est absolument génial  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Pfff je suis trop con. J'ai voulu profiter de l'offre Viveport, déjà, j'ai pas eu le mois gratos parce que je l'avais déjà eu et puis : "[Sairento VR, Accounting+, Arizona Sunshine, The Wizards] Complet" Donc je peux pas les avoir à 1€, sachant que j'ai déjà superhot, j'ai payé pour un mois pour rien.


Heuu, c'est un euro par jeu. Tu pouvais tout à fait acheter les 4 autres, ce que j'ai d'ailleurs fait.

Là, sairento et arizona sont désormais "sold out".

----------


## 564.3

> Coucou,
> 
> J'ai souscrit à l'offre d'essai, et je possède un WMR. Pour le moment je ne rencontre aucun soucis, j'ai pris les 4 jeux à 1 euro + Google tilt, Apex, Windlands, summer funland et je ne sais plus quel dernier jeu. Revive se lance effectivement lorsque je joue, et j pour le moment je ne rencontre aucun soucis  Ah si un suel, pas de sons dans Summer Funland, à mon avis le son ne passe que par le casque.
> Du coup je pense prendre l'offre d'abonnement, sauf si les soldes Steam déchirent comme il faut pour les jeux VR.
> 
> Oh et Superhot en VR, c'est absolument génial


Bizarre que ReVive se lance, normalement ça devrait plutôt être SteamVR. Enfin, le principal c'est que ça marche bien.
Sinon ouais, leur offre d'appel est très bonne. Par contre j'avais déjà acheté les jeux les plus intéressants à leur sortie, donc ce n'est pas sur ce coup que je vais tester VivePort.

----------


## Baalim

> Je pense qu'on perd les jeux quand l'abonnement est terminé ou même pas?


J'avais pas de doute sur la question mais pour ceux qui voudraient une confirmation officielle :
https://community.viveport.com/t5/Ge...d=Grm5ocZlEFPd

----------


## Erokh

> Oh et Superhot en VR, c'est absolument génial


Ouais, mais assez vite tendu du string, surtout à partir du moment où il y a du lancé. Entre ça, Sairento et Gorn, je commence à me demander si ça vient pas du contrôleur (ou ce serait juste moi qui suis nul, mais c'est pas possible  ::ninja::  )

----------


## ExPanda

> Ouais, mais assez vite tendu du string, surtout à partir du moment où il y a du lancé.


Pareil, à partir d'un certain point j'ai trouvé que ça devenait chaud. J'ai jamais vraiment réussi de lancé non plus.
Et le système de sauvegarde aide pas aussi.  ::(:

----------


## jujupatate

J'ai l'impression que ça vient beaucoup du jeu quand même.

J'y arrive pas non plus dans Superhot alors que dans Rec Room, que ce soit le frisbee, les ballons ou les fléchettes, ça marche du tonnerre. Ils ont même rajouté un bowling et c'est pas mal du tout.  :;): 
Pareil dans Job Simulator, j'ai du essayé de tout lancer sur a peu près tout et ça touche quasi à chaque fois.

----------


## Hem

Perso c'est sur Echo Arena que j'arrive à rien lancer. J'ai passé genre 15 min à essayer de lancer le frisbee devant moi, impossible de trouver comment faire.

----------


## Bibik

Le lancer c'est le vraiment le point noir de Superhot, j'ai trouvé que lancer "à la cuillère" était un peu plus efficace, mais ça reste plus difficile que le tir évidemment. On peut éventuellement "tricher" pour conserver son arme entre deux tableaux, c'est ce que je fais pour éviter de passer trop de temps sur les tableaux à base shurikens !

----------


## Graine

Bon hier, j'ai tenté l’expérience onward tuto plus première partie solo.
Pas convaincu par la chose.
Beaucoup de mal avec le maniement des armes,les déplacements. Plus un cinétose assez aiguë.
J'ai demandé un remboursement steam.
Je m'en veux un peu d'avoir laché si tôt.

----------


## septicflesh

> Le lancer c'est le vraiment le point noir de Superhot, j'ai trouvé que lancer "à la cuillère" était un peu plus efficace, mais ça reste plus difficile que le tir évidemment. On peut éventuellement "tricher" pour conserver son arme entre deux tableaux, c'est ce que je fais pour éviter de passer trop de temps sur les tableaux à base shurikens !



Je trouve ça dommage de tricher a ce jeu..........vraiment
Tu es sur oculus ou le vive ? Car sur oculus aucun soucis pour le lancer, meme sur psvr je n'ai pas ressenti de gène de ce coté là




> Bon hier, j'ai tenté l’expérience onward tuto plus première partie solo.
> Pas convaincu par la chose.
> Beaucoup de mal avec le maniement des armes,les déplacements. Plus un cinétose assez aiguë.
> J'ai demandé un remboursement steam.
> Je m'en veux un peu d'avoir laché si tôt.


Étrange, tu as test les différents options que onward propose ? Car on s'y fait plutot bien et rapidement

----------


## 564.3

> Bon hier, j'ai tenté l’expérience onward tuto plus première partie solo.
> Pas convaincu par la chose.
> Beaucoup de mal avec le maniement des armes,les déplacements. Plus un cinétose assez aiguë.
> J'ai demandé un remboursement steam.
> Je m'en veux un peu d'avoir laché si tôt.


Ah, pour la cinétose c'est le jeu qui a popularisé le déplacement au trackpad en 2016 pourtant, parce qu'il était assez lent et l'implémentation par défaut plutôt confortable.
Mais ça dépend quand même des gens, et potentiellement ça évolue avec l'habitude.
Dans tous les cas il vaut mieux s'arrêter des qu'on commence à se sentir mal.

Concernant le lancer dans les jeux VR, faut se méfier parce qu'il y en a qui ajoutent une assistance plus ou moins évidente.
Dans SuperHot je ne me rappelle pas avoir eu spécialement de problèmes.

----------


## Graine

Ca fait plusieurs mois que j'avais pas touché à un jeu VR du coup j'étais un peu désorienté.Puis visiblement c'est uniquement en Anglais pour l'instant(J'ai eu un peu de mal avec le tuto)
J’essaierais de le reprendre si y a promo pour le black friday.
Puis j'ai déja Pavlov auquel je ne joue pas.Certains d'entre vous joue a Pavlov?C'est similaire à Onward non?

----------


## Bibik

> Je trouve ça dommage de tricher a ce jeu..........vraiment
> Tu es sur oculus ou le vive ? Car sur oculus aucun soucis pour le lancer, meme sur psvr je n'ai pas ressenti de gène de ce coté là


Je suis sur WMR. Le lancer est possible mais très hasardeux, surtout à longue distance, tu as l'impression que la physique des objets est pas du tout cohérente.

Et je me force pas à "tricher" (c'est plus un glitch, et vu que les armes à feux sont limitées c'est franchement pas un gros avantage), il arrive juste que je conserve mon arme entre deux tableaux.

----------


## 564.3

> Je trouve ça dommage de tricher a ce jeu..........vraiment


C'est pas vraiment tricher, j'ai aussi tenté des trucs du genre mais c'était plutôt des challenges.


Spoiler Alert! 


Du genre balancer une arme à l'autre bout de la salle, se téléporter, la choper au vol et dégommer 2 gars.

 (finalement je mets une balise spoiler, c'est plutôt une mécanique optionnelle du jeu, à découvrir)
Le faire normalement c'est plus facile  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et je me force pas à "tricher" (c'est plus un glitch, et vu que les armes à feux sont limitées c'est franchement pas un gros avantage), il arrive juste que je conserve mon arme entre deux tableaux.


Ah ok, j'ai jamais vu ça. Je n'avais pas compris que c'était entre des scènes qui n'avaient rien à voir.

----------


## 564.3

Il y a eu un livresteam avec question réponse concernant Beat Saber, dont voici un résumé sur Reddit

Résumé du résumé:
- ils prévoient de faire 3 packs de 10 morceaux en DLC gratos, puis des packs du genre 10 morceaux pour 10€
- patch PC dans 1-2 semaines, avec notamment grosse amélioration de perf (optimisations pour PSVR)
- le mode multijoueur et l'éditeur officiel sortiront bientôt aussi
- il y a pas mal de nouveaux modificateurs de gameplay cumulables, et ils vont en ajouter d'autres
- mode expert+ pour les morceaux existants (avec les modificateurs qui augmentent la difficulté, ça risque d'être coton)

----------


## Hem

J'ai 2 problèmes avec mon WMR, j'ai besoin de votre aide  ::cry:: .

Le premier c'est sur Superhot, je l'ai pris avec Viveport. Quand je lance l'appli VR de Viveport, RAS tout fonctionne.
Mais dans Superhot impossible d'attraper le pistolet au tout tout début, et donc de jouer. J'ai regardé les raccourcis, ils ont l'air bien défini. Le roomscale et le mouvements des manettes fonctionnent, mais impossible d'attraper le pistolet (alors que ça marchait quand j'avais testé la "démo" du jeu envoyée par mon tonton américain... ).

Le deuxième c'est avec Steam. Impossible de lancer le mode Cinema, quand je lance un jeu en mode cinema depuis steam vr, le jeu se lance sur mon desktop.
J'ai désactivé toutes les options "beta" de steam et steamvr, redémarré le casque plusieurs fois... aucun changement.


La VR c'est cool mais une fois sur deux quand je veux tester un truc faut que je bidouille avant, en général j'aime bien mais en ce moment j'ai pas trop le temps.
Au delà des specs, des perfs et du catalogue de jeu, y'a encore beaucoup de travail sur l'ergonomie à faire. Quand t'as pas le temps ça te pourri littéralement l’expérience. Je voulais jouer 30 min, j'ai passé une heure à me prendre la tête.

----------


## ExPanda

Désolé j'ai jamais eu de problème avec Superhot (version Steam par contre).
Pour des problèmes avec SteamVR, essaie de réinstaller SteamVR pour WMR. J'ai pas eu le cas non plus mais chez certains ça corrigeait les problèmes.





> Puis j'ai déja Pavlov auquel je ne joue pas.Certains d'entre vous joue a Pavlov?C'est similaire à Onward non?


J'avais chopé Pavlov lors d'une promo. Pour l'instant j'ai juste lancé le tuto, le temps de stopper mon perso qui courait tout seul, comprendre les touches, remettre mes mains dans le bon sens (j'avais la main droite sur le contrôleur gauche et vice-versa  ::|:  ), remettre le sol à la bonne hauteur... Je l'ai même pas terminé, j'avais la gerbe avant à force de courir partout.




> Je suis sur WMR. Le lancer est possible mais très hasardeux, surtout à longue distance, tu as l'impression que la physique des objets est pas du tout cohérente.


Même impression, je ne comprends pas la physique sur les lancer.  ::unsure:: 
En décomposant le mouvement au ralenti, quand je lâche le projectile il tombe à mes pieds, quand je le fais rapidement ça part n'importe où. Au final sur les tableaux de lancer je priais pour que les premiers se passent bien, et pour les ennemis lointains j'attendais qu'ils s'approchent pour les faire au corps-à-corps.  ::|: 




> Et je me force pas à "tricher" (c'est plus un glitch, et vu que les armes à feux sont limitées c'est franchement pas un gros avantage), il arrive juste que je conserve mon arme entre deux tableaux.


C'est plus un trick qu'une triche ouais, pis c'est assez stylé de se faire une passe.  :B):

----------


## Luthor

> J'ai 2 problèmes avec mon WMR, j'ai besoin de votre aide .
> 
> Le premier c'est sur Superhot, je l'ai pris avec Viveport. Quand je lance l'appli VR de Viveport, RAS tout fonctionne.
> Mais dans Superhot impossible d'attraper le pistolet au tout tout début, et donc de jouer. J'ai regardé les raccourcis, ils ont l'air bien défini. Le roomscale et le mouvements des manettes fonctionnent, mais impossible d'attraper le pistolet (alors que ça marchait quand j'avais testé la "démo" du jeu envoyée par mon tonton américain... ).
> 
> Le deuxième c'est avec Steam. Impossible de lancer le mode Cinema, quand je lance un jeu en mode cinema depuis steam vr, le jeu se lance sur mon desktop.
> J'ai désactivé toutes les options "beta" de steam et steamvr, redémarré le casque plusieurs fois... aucun changement.
> 
> 
> ...


Coucou,
Aucun soucis de mon côté. As-tu Revive ? Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais il se lance lorsque je passe par Viveport pour certains jeux. Du coup il mappe peut être les contrôleurs ?
SInon passe peut être en verison Beta pour SteamVR  ::): 

Après j'ia le même sentiment de frustration très régulièrement, combien de fois je lance le bousin et je peux pas jouer de suite parce que WMR a perdu la zone de jeu, Steam qui plante, etc.. Tant que ces problèmes ne seront pas résolus il e faut pas s'attendre à ce que les gens gardent leur matos et investissent dans bcp de jeux :\

----------


## Couillu

> Heuu, c'est un euro par jeu. Tu pouvais tout à fait acheter les 4 autres, ce que j'ai d'ailleurs fait.
> 
> Là, sairento et arizona sont désormais "sold out".


Mais... Ca m'a dit qu'ils étaient tous sold out ! On se fout de moi  ::'(:  J'ai checké un par un et le prix total s'affichait :/

----------


## Dicsaw

Oui l'offre est terminée. A noter que la version Viveport de Sairento n'est pas à jour, ça devrait arriver "bientôt" selon le développeur.

J'ai vu aussi qu'on pouvait récupérer 10e de crédit pendant le black friday en ayant l'abonnement, ça marche comment ?

edit: c'est un code envoyé par mail. Je vais en profiter pour choper tilt brush gratuitement mais si vous êtes intéressés par Fallout 4 VR c'est une bonne occasion de le choper en plus des trois mois d'abonnement: c'est 23e actuellement, avec les 10e de crédit ça le descend à 13.

----------


## septicflesh

Alien isolation VR mais avec controlle plus poussé, plus besoin de la manette ou du clavier, ça fonctionne avec les controlleurs de htv et oculus x)
https://www.etr.fr/actualite/6690-al...ler-en-vr.html

Oserez-vous tenter l'aventure ? x)

Moi non  ::siffle::

----------


## Groufac

Le truc impossible à jouer en VR  :^_^: 
Rien que regarder une vidéo sur Youtube je suis pas serein  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

> Alien isolation VR mais avec controlle plus poussé, plus besoin de la manette ou du clavier, ça fonctionne avec les controlleurs de htv et oculus x)
> https://www.etr.fr/actualite/6690-al...ler-en-vr.html
> 
> Oserez-vous tenter l'aventure ? x)
> 
> Moi non


Arff j'allais le poster !

Je test ça tout à l'heure ensuite je vais laver mon froc et je vous fait un retour !  :;):

----------


## Erokh

> C'est pas vraiment tricher, j'ai aussi tenté des trucs du genre mais c'était plutôt des challenges.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Du genre balancer une arme à l'autre bout de la salle, se téléporter, la choper au vol et dégommer 2 gars.
> 
>  (finalement je mets une balise spoiler, c'est plutôt une mécanique optionnelle du jeu, à découvrir)
> ...


Du coup c'est pas clair pour moi: la "triche" qui permet de garder son gun entre 2 tableaux, c'est bien ce que décrit 564 en spoiler, ou pas? Parce que si c'est ça, je pense effectivement que c'est inclus dans le gameplay, que ça rend super badass, mias que ça reste tendu puisque ça implique... le lancer  :^_^: 

Pour le lancer, j'ai mieux réussi quand j'ai commencé à penser "matheux": j'ai donné de la vitesse à mon objet de la manière la plus linéaire possible (donc effectivement avec un mouvement proche du lancer en cuiller) pour assurer un suivi de la ligne une fois l'objet lancé. Je sais pas si je suis clair  ::unsure:: 

Pour (essayer de) simplifier: donnez de l'élan à votre objet en lui faisant faire une ligne droite, comme ça vous aurez plus de chance que l'objet suive ladite ligne. Et surtout, pas de mouvement de poignet, ça met la grouille à la trajectoire!!

----------


## Hem

> Alien isolation VR mais avec controlle plus poussé, plus besoin de la manette ou du clavier, ça fonctionne avec les controlleurs de htv et oculus x)
> https://www.etr.fr/actualite/6690-al...ler-en-vr.html
> 
> Oserez-vous tenter l'aventure ? x)
> 
> Moi non


 ::wub:: 
Déjà à la manette c'est un régal, alors avec les controllers...  :Bave: .

----------


## 564.3

> Alien isolation VR mais avec controlle plus poussé, plus besoin de la manette ou du clavier, ça fonctionne avec les controlleurs de htv et oculus x)


Cool, j'ai bien fait de le laisser mariner dans mon backlog  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon sympa viveport, ils m'offrent 10€ de crédit sur le store, en plus des 15 jours gratuit et des 5 jeux à 1€

Du coup, j'ai pris Moss pour 6€ Et rien que le debut  :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## ExPanda

> Alien isolation VR mais avec controlle plus poussé, plus besoin de la manette ou du clavier, ça fonctionne avec les controlleurs de htv et oculus x)
> https://www.etr.fr/actualite/6690-al...ler-en-vr.html
> 
> Oserez-vous tenter l'aventure ? x)
> 
> Moi non


Non plus.  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je testerai bien mais seulement le début avant la rencontre de l'Alien.  ::ninja::

----------


## septicflesh

> Je testerai bien mais seulement le début avant la rencontre de l'Alien.


Tu m'as tué xD

Skyrim vr est a 30 euros sur steam ......... encore trop cher xD

----------


## Baalim

> Oui l'offre est terminée. A noter que la version Viveport de Sairento n'est pas à jour, ça devrait arriver "bientôt" selon le développeur.
> 
> J'ai vu aussi qu'on pouvait récupérer 10e de crédit pendant le black friday en ayant l'abonnement, ça marche comment ?
> 
> edit: c'est un code envoyé par mail. Je vais en profiter pour choper tilt brush gratuitement mais si vous êtes intéressés par Fallout 4 VR c'est une bonne occasion de le choper en plus des trois mois d'abonnement: c'est 23e actuellement, avec les 10e de crédit ça le descend à 13.


A noter que la clé steam de Fallout ne sera envoyée que le 30 novembre prochain.

----------


## nodulle

Mais quelle bande de femmelette !  ::XD::  Je vous jure ! Bon j'avoue je n'ai encore jamais atteint le niveau de l’hôpital en VR  ::ninja::  (Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas et qui veulent savoir : 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est le premier niveau dans le jeu où on a l'Alien sur le dos pendant tout un niveau, c'est le jeu du chat et de la souris avec lui et c'est très très anxiogène sur écran alors en VR...

 ).

En ce qui concerne la dernière version du mod, c'est pas encore parfait : on peut pas s'accroupir pour de vrais (notre perso reste debout). on fait un pas de coté notre corps reste à sa place. Quand on regarde en bas ou en haut, il y a un mouvement inhérent qui reste et qui n'a pas été supprimé (le perso se penche).
Mais sinon le dev a fait du bon boulot, il avance doucement mais surement. Par contre je préfère le rappeler pour éviter des déceptions à certain, le fait qu'il ai ajouté le support des contrôleurs VR n'a pas ajouté le "motion" des objets/armes que l'on tient en main. En gros jouer avec les contrôleurs VR n'apporte pas de différence fondamentale avec une manette classique.

Et puis se balader dans cette station vide, sombre, sale et anxiogène, qui retranscrit très bien l'univers d'Alien...  :Bave:  Quel pied ! En plus il est graphiquement beau et tourne du feu de dieu en VR !  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ah zut alors. ETR a été vague du coup sur le support des controlleurs. Bon, bah à une prochaine fois alors.

----------


## Hem

Ah c'est juste du mapping de touche? oO
En quoi c'était compliqué à implémenter dès le début du coup?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

AH VOILA LES CONTROLEURS NE SONT PAS BIEN PRIS EN COMPTE TANT PIS CE NEST PAS CETTE FOIS QUE JE POURRAIS Y JOUER §§§

----------


## nodulle

> Ah c'est juste du mapping de touche? oO
> En quoi c'était compliqué à implémenter dès le début du coup?


C'est peut-être plus compliqué qu'on ne le pense. Après il également mis à jour le visuel des touches dans le jeu, pour allumer la torche on peut approcher sa manette droite de la tête et appuyer sur un bouton. Le dev prévoit d'ajouter les déplacements en fonction des contrôleur et non du casque ainsi que viser avec les contrôleurs d’ici la fi de l'année.




> *Improved Controls* - Controller-relative walking (sooner) and controller-relative aiming (later).


Il va falloir encore être patient !  ::):

----------


## Couillu

Si vous ne deviez prendre qu'un seul jeu sur Viveport, ce serait lequel ? Je suis tenté par Sairento, mais aussi accounting +. J'exclue Fallout 4 VR, j'ai plus le temps pour ce genre de jeux. La VR c'est essentiellement pour des jeux sympas à jouer à plusieurs où le casque peut tourner, pas des jeux ou il faut passer des heures sous le casque.

Merci !

----------


## Yves Signal

J'ai complètement décroché de la VR, mais Viveport késako ?
Ça fonctionne avec un Oculus ? Je vois des jeux à 1€ et Moss à 6€, ça a tendance à m'exciter  ::XD::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

C'est fini les jeux a un euro mais sinon viveport c un espèce de Netflix ou tu as a accès a 5vjeux par mois parmi un vaste choix. Tu peux aussi acheter des jeux a l'unité. Oculus est devenu compatible récemment et donc ils tentent de relancer le service.

----------


## pollux 18

Je profite des Black Friday pour vous informer que la licence IL-2 entièrement compatible en VR en est en promo. 

IL-2 Great Battles! Solde d'Automne 2018: https://forum.il2sturmovik.com/topic...comment-696046




Chers Pilotes,



Aujourd'hui, nous lançons notre vente de vacances sur Steam et nos sites Web IL-2 et ROF! La vente se déroulera du lundi 21 novembre (10h00 HNP) au 27 novembre (10h00 HNP).



Les réductions sont les suivantes:



66% de rabais sur Battle of Stalingrad  ( Steam ,  site web ). Veuillez noter que le fait d'avoir au moins le jeu de base (Stalingrad) sur Steam signifie que vous pouvez le lancer à partir du client Steam sans entrer de nom d'utilisateur ni de mot de passe. Vous pouvez également accéder au contenu de votre IL-2 acheté ailleurs si vous associez les comptes.

66% de réduction  Battle of Moscow  ( Steam ,  site web )

25% de rabais sur la  bataille de Kouban  - pour la première fois! ( Steam ,  site web )

30% de réduction  Bf 109 G-6 ,  Hs 129 B-2 ,  La-5FN (série 2) ,  avions collecteurs Spitfire Mk.VB ( Bf 109 G-6 sur Steam ,  Hs 129 B-2 sur Steam ,  La-5FN ( Série 2) sur Steam ,  Spitfire Mk.VB sur Steam ,  site web )

40% de réduction  Ju 52 / 3m  et  yak-1b  Avions de collection ( Ju 52 / 3m sur Steam ,  yak-1b sur Steam ,  site )

50% de réduction  Fw-190 A-3 , série  La-5 8 ,  avions collecteurs P-40E-1  et  MC202 ( Fw-190 A-3 sur Steam ,  La-5 sur Steam ,  P-40E-1 sur Steam ,  MC202 sur Steam ,  site web )

50% de réduction sur   les campagnes historiques des 10 jours d'automne  et de  Steppe flamboyante ( site Web , seul  Blazing Steppe  est disponible sur Steam)

66% de réduction sur tout  le  contenu de Rise of Flight ( Steam ,  site web )



Comme d'habitude, si vous achetez un avion que vous avez déjà, vous pouvez l'envoyer en cadeau à un ami ou à un membre de votre escadron.



L'équipe Sturmovik

----------


## DrGurdil

Ce genre de jeu ça vaut la peine sans un Hotas ?

----------


## pollux 18

C'est compatible avec le clavier souris mais perso, rien ne remplace un vrai joystick.

----------


## 564.3

> Ce genre de jeu ça vaut la peine sans un Hotas ?


Je joue au pad comme un gros naze et ça me va, mais je ne suis pas un puriste.
J'aime bien faire joujou avec les simulateurs de vieux appareils mécaniques, surtout quand ils sont aussi bien foutus que celui là.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je me suis pris Creed : Rise to Glory, et c'est ultra crevant. Le fait de taper dans le vide n'aide pas beaucoup. Et les exercices contre le punching ball ou le gros sac (surtout celui là), est vite crevant pour quelqu'un qui ne fait plus de sport.  ::sad::  
Par contre, le rendu visuel est bien maitrisé. Mais ce n'est pas surprenant après Raw Data et Sprint Vector qui sont tous les 2 bien maitrisé.

----------


## 564.3

> Je me suis pris Creed : Rise to Glory, et c'est ultra crevant. Le fait de taper dans le vide n'aide pas beaucoup. Et les exercices contre le punching ball ou le gros sac (surtout celui là), est vite crevant pour quelqu'un qui ne fait plus de sport.  
> Par contre, le rendu visuel est bien maitrisé. Mais ce n'est pas surprenant après Raw Data et Sprint Vector qui sont tous les 2 bien maitrisé.


On pourra se tenter du PVP si tu veux, mais je crois que je suis plus en forme que toi  ::trollface:: 

Sinon j'ai fini Jet Island en 5h et qq, avec 90% de complétion (j'ai du rater un ou deux bonus). Je le recommandais déjà avant, et je le recommande encore plus.
J'ai un peu trainé pour voir du pays, mais peut-être pas tant que ça. Quand on commence à bien maitriser c'est peut-être trop facile, mais c'est bien jouissif de faire des méga enchainements là où on galérait au début.
Le design de la carte, des "donjons" et des boss est vraiment au top. Dommage que le design graphique ne soit pas meilleur.
J'ai encore un peu plus bourré mon inventaire Steam, mais je crois que je vais me le relancer quand même à la prochaine session de VR (pour la glisse, et pour chercher les bonus ratés)  ::):

----------


## Graine

Entre thumper et redout vous choisiriez lequel?

----------


## Rodwin

Ça dépend de l'ambiance que tu recherches.
Si tu veux du wipeout, de la course fun, du fluo, prend Redout
Si tu veux du claustrophobique, de l'oppressant, du jeu de rythme, Thumper est pour toi.

----------


## Graine

Merci je prendrais Redout alors ^^.

----------


## septicflesh

Je ne sais pas si ça interesse mais lone echo est a -25%
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...68187813209608

Je l'ai pris direct  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Oh oui, Lone Echo doit être dans la ludothèque de quiconque possède un casque VR.  ::wub::

----------


## septicflesh

> Oh oui, Lone Echo doit être dans la ludothèque de quiconque possède un casque VR.


Oui, je m'en veux de ne pas l'avoir pris ci tot ^^

On s'en........jaille pour une parti sur onward ou autre ce soir ?  ::P:

----------


## nodulle

Ouais, du Onward ça me tente bien !  ::):

----------


## ElBlondin

J'ai fait une recherche dans le forum mais rien trouvé de probant ...
Y-a-t-il des gens qui ont essayé "The Mage's Tale" ? un dungeon crawler en VR, ca fait un bout de temps qu'il me fait de l'oeil et j'ai pas encore sauté le pas. Peut être quelqu'un peut m'y aider !

----------


## nodulle

> J'ai fait une recherche dans le forum mais rien trouvé de probant ...
> Y-a-t-il des gens qui ont essayé "The Mage's Tale" ? un dungeon crawler en VR, ca fait un bout de temps qu'il me fait de l'oeil et j'ai pas encore sauté le pas. Peut être quelqu'un peut m'y aider !


J'avais fais un retour ici mais il a depuis été mis à jour. Il me semble que 564.3 avait également fait un retour dessus plus complet que celui-là mais je ne le retrouve pas. Mais de ce que je me souviens il l'avait plus apprécié que moi mais je ne crois pas l'avoir re-lancé depuis sa mise à jour.

----------


## septicflesh

J'hesite a me le prendre, de plus avec Skyrim c'est un des seul jeu a etre sous titré en FR de ce type, cependant ça va faire un moment que je le surveille et je le vois jamais en promo ;(

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai fait une recherche dans le forum mais rien trouvé de probant ...
> Y-a-t-il des gens qui ont essayé "The Mage's Tale" ? un dungeon crawler en VR, ca fait un bout de temps qu'il me fait de l'oeil et j'ai pas encore sauté le pas. Peut être quelqu'un peut m'y aider !


Ouais j'ai bien aimé au final malgré les défauts.
Dans le genre RPG med-fan, j'ai quand même un meilleur souvenir de Karnage Chronicle, mais c'est assez différent.

----------


## nodulle

Qu'est-ce que tu fais là ?  :tired:  On t'attends sur le champ de bataille !

----------


## ElBlondin

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre, du coup j'ai regardé Karnage Chronicle et je vais peut être le prendre à la place !

----------


## 564.3

> Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre, du coup j'ai regardé Karnage Chronicle et je vais peut être le prendre à la place !


Les deux ont pas mal de qualités.

Disons que Karnage Chronicle c'est plutôt du corps à corps et tir à l'arc / arbalette, alors que The Mage's Tale c'est des sorts et des puzzles.
Pour le CAC en VR, surtout dans ce genre de jeux, il faut un peu faire abstraction du feeling des impacts et jouer avec l'IA plutôt que tenter d'exploiter ses faiblesses. Mais ils ont fait ce qu'il faut pour éviter qu'on se contente de leur touiller l'épée dans le bide. Faudrait que je reteste pour voir, ça fait longtemps.
The Mage's Tale évite le problème, mais les combats ne sont pas géniaux pour autant. Disons que ça fait le taf.

Les environnements de Karnage sont plus ouverts même si ça reste linéaire. The Mage's Tale c'est plus du donjon des familles globalement, mais il y a aussi de très belles scènes et surprises.
C'est surtout l'exploration et la découverte que j'aime bien dans ces deux jeux.

----------


## Hereticus

Bonjour à tous !

Je cherche un jeu de bagnole assez arcade pour oculus (+ arcade que dirt rally par exemple) pouvez-vous m'en conseiller un ?  ::): 

Merci pour tout !

----------


## septicflesh

Bon les soldes steam et oculus m'ont fait mal :
Je me suis pris lone echo, rez infinite, moss en vr et un jeu normal  ::o: 

J'aimerais vous faire un retour d'un jeu qui a marqué mon enfance c'est le jeu rez sur dreamcast que je trouvais assez difficile à l'epoque xD
En VR j'ai eu l'effet WHAOUH !! plusieurs fois, les contrôles sont assez particuliers mais qui fonctionnent bien^^ (je suis sur oculus). 

Je me répète mais le fait que le jeu soit épuré et propre ( je rajoute propre car je sens bien un certain canard qui va me dire oui mais tu as dis que le jeu jet island est moche. C'est exact mais la c'est épuré et propre et non des gros pâté de texture xD) puisque la c'est que des lignes qui formes le decors, ça marche toujours hyper bien en plus avec le rythme de la musique je trouve qu'on sy plonge bien ^^.
Il y a moment ou j'ai failli me cassé la gueule car le decors avec la trajectoire du personnage me faisait des droites gauche haut bas et mon cerveau s'est désequilibré et paff xD

Bref c'est un jeu court je pense, mais ça vaut le coup si vous aimez les jeux de rythme de scoring c'est fun ^^

----------


## Erokh

> Je cherche un jeu de bagnole assez arcade pour oculus (+ arcade que dirt rally par exemple) pouvez-vous m'en conseiller un ?


Arcade dans la conduite ou arcade dans l'approche?

Parce que Asseto Corsa et Project Cars 2 peuvent être très arcade dans la conduite, avec toutes les aides activées. Mais l'approche et l'ambiance restent très simulation.

En jeux de caisse avec approche arcade, là je connais pas (un Forza Horizon en VR, quel pied ce serait  :Bave:  )

----------


## Nibher

> Je me répète mais le fait que le jeu soit épuré, puisque la c'est que des lignes qui formes le decors, ça marche toujours hyper bien en plus avec le rythme de la musique je trouve qu'on sy plonge bien ^^.


Ah bon c'est bizzarre ça: tu as pourtant dit que tu trouvais Jet Island moche  ::blink:: 
 ::ninja::

----------


## septicflesh

> Ah bon c'est bizzarre ça: tu as pourtant dit que tu trouvais Jet Island moche


Tu devrais me relire ce que j'ai dit, hey oui jet island est vraiment laid. Je prefere des jeux épuré comme battle zone, hot vr rez infinite que des jeux comme jet island qui un gros paté de texture pas terrible

----------


## 564.3

> Tu devrais me relire ce que j'ai dit, hey oui jet island est vraiment laid. Je prefere des jeux épuré comme battle zone, hot vr rez infinite que des jeux comme jet island qui un gros paté de texture pas terrible


Je crois que le smiley ninja c'était pour signifier qu'il blaguait/trollait.
En gros il te faudrait un mod qui vire les textures de Jet Island  ::ninja:: .

Mais je les trouve trop répétitives aussi, même si ça ne m'empêche pas d'y jouer. Le dev devrait les remplacer par un algo procédural, peut être directement dans un shader ou je ne sais quelle astuce pour éviter de faire péter la VRAM.
Sans doute plus facile à dire qu'à faire…

----------


## septicflesh

> Je crois que le smiley ninja c'était pour signifier qu'il blaguait/trollait.
> En gros il te faudrait un mod qui vire les textures de Jet Island .
> 
> Mais je les trouve trop répétitives aussi, même si ça ne m'empêche pas d'y jouer. Le dev devrait les remplacer par un algo procédural, peut être directement dans un shader ou je ne sais quelle astuce pour éviter de faire péter la VRAM.
> Sans doute plus facile à dire qu'à faire…


Ah okay, comme le smiley est accompagné par le ? du coup ^^ mais okay

----------


## Rodwin

Vous avez testé la dernière MAJ de Beat Saber ? Y'a de bonnes choses, comme un mode pour s'entrainer sur des portions difficiles et des modificateurs sympathiques (du genre un miss c'est fini).
À essayer !

----------


## nodulle

J'ai testé aussi. Par contre c'est moi ou le son quand on pète les blocs est vachement plus fort ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je viens de finir Red Matter au bout de 3h. Visuellement, il est impeccable à un point que le SDE est vraiment faible. La station est pas mal oppressante. Mais, dommage que le jeu ne propose que des successions de puzzle (pas compliqué). J'aurai bien aimé avoir quelques scènes d'actions.
En tout cas, mon CPU n'était pas trop à la ramasse avec le module sans fil.

----------


## MrChicken

Question pour les canards qui ont testé avec un PSVR (lentille plastique) ou a défaut d autres casques VR. 

Vous nettoyez les lentilles avec un Lenspen? Ça risque pas de rayer les lentilles avec la brossette ?
Merci  ::):

----------


## Yves Signal

Bon ben je me suis réveillé hier soir pour les promos Steam / Oculus Store.

Je mets Moss et Rez Infinite dans le panier et là je me souviens que depuis ma récente réinstallation système je n'ai plus l'application Oculus.
Je réinstalle tout et au bout d'une heure je reviens acheter mes jeux : "Un ou plusieurs articles de votre panier ont été modifiés".
Résultat tout est re-passé plein pot et je n'ai rien acheté.  :tired: 
Si ça ce n'est pas un signe !

----------


## Nibher

C'était une tite blagounette en effet, désolé  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

> J'ai testé aussi. Par contre c'est moi ou le son quand on pète les blocs est vachement plus fort ?


Tout à fait d'accord !
Et certaines musiques ont été remixées, non ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

J'ai malhereusement fais un paris avec un pote là dessus.... et je vais devoir le streamer.
Ne pas picoler au bistrot avec des amis fourbes

----------


## Jefiban

Heureux possesseur d'un Oculus rift depuis quelques mois, j'ai décidé de profiter des soldes pour prendre Fallout4. Suis je le seul à avoir été très déçu? Graphisme pauvre et moche, animation des humanoides trop robotique et pas naturel... Ça et le fait que c'est une adaptation et qu'ils ont fait le minimum au niveau des interactions... j'ai demandé le remboursement. impossible de s'immerger ds l univers!


D'une manière plus générale, je l impression que les jeux adaptés en VR après leur sortie sont toujours décevants.

Edit : c'est vrai, payday 2 me fait mentir. J'adore! Sinon j'ai testé Contagion la démo hier soir, c’est court, mais wouhaou, j'ai eu peur...

----------


## Yves Signal

Ben t'as un indice : Bethesda.
Si le jeu est pourrave de base, le rendre VR compatible n'en fait pas un bon jeu pour autant.

----------


## Sorkar

> D'une manière plus générale, je l impression que les jeux adaptés en VR après leur sortie sont toujours décevants.


C'est souvent vrai, mais pas toujours. Par exemple Payday 2 a été adapté pour la VR, c'est très bien fait, et en plus gratuit pour ceux qui avait déjà le jeux.

----------


## Hereticus

> Arcade dans la conduite ou arcade dans l'approche?
> 
> Parce que Asseto Corsa et Project Cars 2 peuvent être très arcade dans la conduite, avec toutes les aides activées. Mais l'approche et l'ambiance restent très simulation.
> 
> En jeux de caisse avec approche arcade, là je connais pas (un Forza Horizon en VR, quel pied ce serait  )


En fait je voudrais quelque chose de suffisamment arcade pour que ma fille de 8 ans qui adore les voitures puisse y jouer sans trop de soucis.

Project cars 1 est-il aussi "fort arcade" avec toutes les aides activées ?

Merci encore  ::): .

----------


## Graine

Perso pour les soldes j'ai pris :
-Le dlc italie pour ETS2
-Rez infinite
-Redout

J'hésitais à prendre Skyrim mais 30€ pour un jeu que j'ai déja fini (enfin la quête principale sans les extensions). Ça me faisait un peu mal.A 20 je l'aurais pris.

----------


## Hem

> En fait je voudrais quelque chose de suffisamment arcade pour que ma fille de 8 ans qui adore les voitures puisse y jouer sans trop de soucis.
> 
> Project cars 1 est-il aussi "fort arcade" avec toutes les aides activées ?
> 
> Merci encore .


Trackmania?

----------


## Hideo

Mhhh ça intéresse du monde un proto (un peu pété, on va pas se mentir) d'un jeu type "Attack On Titans" ? 

J'ai voulu faire mumuse avec Unity et la VR et j'ai finis par avoir un truc vaguement jouable. 
Le truc c'est que j'avais une limite de temps pour ce proto suite à mon déménagement en Irlande (No More Vr  ::cry:: ) mais je retourne en France dans quelques jours et je me tâtais à nettoyer un peu le projet pour qu'il soit un poil moins bordélique.
Ceci étant dit, je peux déjà essayer de balancer rapidement un build tout crado.

Au menu y'aurait : 
 - Le déplacement tridimensionnel
 - Des grands monsieurs tout nus à tuer 
 - Multijoueur. Mais c'est tellement la merde à tester en VR qu'au bout d'un moment j'ai arrêté de vraiment le supporter, vous pouvez voir les copains mais y'aura de la désynchro c'est sur.

----------


## Erokh

> En fait je voudrais quelque chose de suffisamment arcade pour que ma fille de 8 ans qui adore les voitures puisse y jouer sans trop de soucis.
> 
> Project cars 1 est-il aussi "fort arcade" avec toutes les aides activées ?
> 
> Merci encore .


oui, il peut être fort arcade, PCars1; par contre, il gère un chouille moins bien la VR: les dev ont implémenté ça au moment des prototypes Occulus, donc l'implémentation est moins aboutie.

Un avantage, peut-être: dans PCars 1 et 2, y'a des routes (fictives). Selon ce que préfère ta fille (circuit/route), ça peut être sympa.

----------


## R3dF0x

> En fait je voudrais quelque chose de suffisamment arcade pour que ma fille de 8 ans qui adore les voitures puisse y jouer sans trop de soucis...


À 8 ans, c'est Mario Kart que ça lui prend ! ^^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLwqsJsEnRs




> Mhhh ça intéresse du monde un proto (un peu pété, on va pas se mentir) d'un jeu type "Attack On Titans" ? 
> 
> J'ai voulu faire mumuse avec Unity et la VR et j'ai finis par avoir un truc vaguement jouable. 
> Le truc c'est que j'avais une limite de temps pour ce proto suite à mon déménagement en Irlande (No More Vr ) mais je retourne en France dans quelques jours et je me tâtais à nettoyer un peu le projet pour qu'il soit un poil moins bordélique.
> Ceci étant dit, je peux déjà essayer de balancer rapidement un build tout crado.
> 
> Au menu y'aurait : 
>  - Le déplacement tridimensionnel
>  - Des grands monsieurs tout nus à tuer 
>  - Multijoueur. Mais c'est tellement la merde à tester en VR qu'au bout d'un moment j'ai arrêté de vraiment le supporter, vous pouvez voir les copains mais y'aura de la désynchro c'est sur.


Haaa zut ! S'il y avait eu des grandes madames toutes nues, peut-être que ...

----------


## Hideo

> À 8 ans, c'est Mario Kart que ça lui prend ! ^^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLwqsJsEnRs
> Haaa zut ! S'il y avait eu des grandes madames toutes nues, peut-être que ...


J'ai fais la majorité de mon dev avec elle  ::ninja:: 


Merci au 94612 Unity-Chan blessées pendant ce test.

Edit : J'ai mon pc portable sous la main, j'ai pu compiler un truc que j'ai même pas testé. Le développement done right.

Pour les courageux c'est par là ---> juste ici.

Théoriquement jouable sur Vive/WMR/Occulus, je n'ai pu tester que sur les deux premiers. 

Quelques infos qui peuvent aider : 
- En mettant vos manettes au niveau des hanches et en grabant vous chopez des épées
- En grabant dans le dos vous sortez une flèche. L'arc n'est pas ré-invocable, si vous le lâchez il faudra en retrouver un. 
Normalement en touchant un Titan avec une flèche vous chopez son aggro même si il est focus sur une autre cible. C’était une mécanique pour le multijoueur mais bon voila.
- Vous pouvez vous propulser avec du "gaz" en cliquant sur le trackpad, vous bougez vers la où vous regardez
- Je n'ai pas intégré d'autre déplacement que le truc tridimensionnel, traduction c'est la galère pour les "petits" mouvements.
- Les titans ont trois points faibles : les deux talons et le cou. Si vous sectionnez les deux talons le titan tombe et se relève après 10 secondes. C'est bien trop court.
Si ils gueulent c'est qu'ils vont taper (onde de choc), ils one-shot. 
- Pour le déplacement avec grappins mhhh y'en a un par manette, cliquer sur un grappin déjà activé le désactive et la vitesse de déplacement est en fonction de la distance à parcourir. Donc vous allez très très vite sur les longues distances mais très très lentement sur les courtes.

Après tout est 'achement bancal, surtout les colliders j'annonce.

----------


## R3dF0x

Mais elle n'est pas toute nue !  ::happy2::

----------


## nodulle

> Tout à fait d'accord !
> Et certaines musiques ont été remixées, non ?


Je n'ai rien remarqué de tel. Les dev ont publiés un article explicatif suite au retour de la dernière maj. Et une autre doit arriver dans la journée !  ::):

----------


## vectra

Ca a l'air vachement pas mal comme proto.
Ou alors c'est Unity qui permet de faire plein de trucs de base?

----------


## salakis

Je rejoins le club des VR guys!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Trouvé sur Youtube, il y a une map custom pour Pavlov où on doit tuer du zombie en coop.

----------


## nodulle

Je l'ai jamais croisé celle-là. Je note !  :;):

----------


## Rodwin

> En fait je voudrais quelque chose de suffisamment arcade pour que ma fille de 8 ans qui adore les voitures puisse y jouer sans trop de soucis.
> ...
> Merci encore .


Red out est peut-être le plus abouti, mais trackmania est sûrement ce qui lui ira le mieux.
Regarde Distance aussi ? Même si c'est très punitif...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En jeu de course en VR :
* Redout
* Ballistic NG
* Project Cars 2 (je déconseille le 1er, car moins fluide en VR)
* L.A Noire VR case  ::ninja:: 
* Radial-G (mais c bof comparé à Redout)

----------


## 564.3

> Red out est peut-être le plus abouti, mais trackmania est sûrement ce qui lui ira le mieux.
> Regarde Distance aussi ? Même si c'est très punitif...


Distance c'est peut-être un peu trop foutraque et balaise. Faudrait que je le relance d'ailleurs.

Dans un style plus zen il y a Race The Sun dont j'aime bien l'ambiance, qui est quand même très punitif mais plutôt simple dans son gameplay. C'est une sorte de "runner" ouvert où on controle une sorte d'avion écolo du futur à effet de sol (c'est arcade et se pilote comme un véhicule terrestre).

----------


## Hereticus

Merci à tous pour vos réponses  ::): .

-Redout j'ai déjà et elle aime bien mais sans plus, elle préfère quand c'est des voitures ou des motos (faudra que je la surveille plus tard  ::P: ).
-Ballistic NG c'est très semblable à redout donc même problème.
-Project cars 2 m'a été souvent conseillé mais je me demande vraiment ce que ça vaut avec les aides à la conduite, j'espère qu'elle s'y retrouvera. Si un jour je le trouve à vil prix pourquoi pas ?
-L.A Noire VR case n'est pas une proposition idiote car la partie voiture pourrait vraiment bien lui plaire, se promener partout est quelque chose qu'elle aime vraiment bien. Pour le moment elle fait ça avec Truck simulator 2, malheureusement je dois souvent aller la dépatouiller car elle se perd dans les menus des missions etc ... se n'est pas vraiment prévu pour un enfant.
-Radial-G , effectivement Bof comparé à Redout.
-Distance pourrait être pas mal je vais lui montrer  ::): .
-Race The Sun ça a l'air un peu trop ... "conceptuel" pour elle à mon avis.

Le Mario kart ça serait top mais j'imagine que c'est uniquement réservé à certaines salles d'arcade japonaises ?

Le Trackmania pourrait bien lui plaire, je l'entend déjà me dire "ça a l'air génial" avec les loopings.. mais il n'a pas de bonnes critiques  :Emo: .

----------


## vectra

J'avais déjà Redout d'installé avec la plupart des extensions.
C'est un autre jeu, la version VR? Ou le même programme suffit?

----------


## lordpatou

C'est le même jeu, tu choisi la version au moment de le lancer si mes souvenirs sont bons.

----------


## jujupatate

Ou ajouter -vr dans les propriétés de lancement de jeu.  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Merci à tous pour vos réponses .
> 
> -Redout j'ai déjà et elle aime bien mais sans plus, elle préfère quand c'est des voitures ou des motos (faudra que je la surveille plus tard ).
> -Ballistic NG c'est très semblable à redout donc même problème.
> -Project cars 2 m'a été souvent conseillé mais je me demande vraiment ce que ça vaut avec les aides à la conduite, j'espère qu'elle s'y retrouvera. Si un jour je le trouve à vil prix pourquoi pas ?
> -L.A Noire VR case n'est pas une proposition idiote car la partie voiture pourrait vraiment bien lui plaire, se promener partout est quelque chose qu'elle aime vraiment bien. Pour le moment elle fait ça avec Truck simulator 2, malheureusement je dois souvent aller la dépatouiller car elle se perd dans les menus des missions etc ... se n'est pas vraiment prévu pour un enfant.
> -Radial-G , effectivement Bof comparé à Redout.
> -Distance pourrait être pas mal je vais lui montrer .
> -Race The Sun ça a l'air un peu trop ... "conceptuel" pour elle à mon avis.
> ...


Project CARS 2 (tout comme le 1), j'y joue au pad X360. Bon, la conduite dans le 1 avec les aides, ce n'est pas encore ça. Mais sur le 2 c'est du bon. Et en plus, si l'IA est trop forte dans le mode campagne, tu peux réduire leur difficulté via un slider. Idem, tu peux régler la durée des courses. Et l'avantage de Project Cars 2 par rapport à son ancêtre; c'est que tu as nettement plus de choix sur les voitures et surtout plus de constructeurs (Ferrari, Lamborghini, Porche, etc...).

L.A Noire VR Case, en fait le problème ce sont les à côté du jeu, à savoir tout ce qui ne touche pas la conduite qui n'est pas forcément adapté pour un(e) gamin(e) de 8 ans. Par contre, attention, L.A Noire demande au minimum un CPU Haswell (donc un CPU avec les instructions AVX) le cas échéant, tu ne pourras pas lancer le jeu. Et aucune idée si le Rift et les casques WMR peuvent en profiter.

----------


## Hideo

> Ca a l'air vachement pas mal comme proto.
> Ou alors c'est Unity qui permet de faire plein de trucs de base?


Unity est vraiment une super boite à outils (même si ça pourrait être un peu plus "propre" sur certain points).

A coté de ça y'a un très bon framework pour prendre en charge la VR dans Unity : VRTK, très efficace et presque toute la systémique VR est prémachée (Locomotion / interaction / recupération de donnée pertinentes)

Pour donner un ordre d'idée le proto à été fait en 2 semaines, on va dire une moyenne de 5h par jour (chomdu) et je n'avais jamais touché à Unity avant ça. 
Par contre je suis dev de formation, évidement ça s'improvise pas. 

Ça partait d'une envie de voir ce que proposait Unity et de ce que pouvait donner un déplacement à la Attack On titans en VR et honnêtement je ne pensais pas y arriver mais il fallait que j'essaie. Puis c'est devenue un défi. Quand je vois jusqu’où je suis allé sur un "coup de tête" je suis super content. 

Après faire un vrai jeu, un truc vraiment agréable à jouer, ça demande beaucoup plus d'expérience et de temps mais avec un petit background en Dev on fait des petits proto très rapidement.

Je fantasme un peu mais avec mon multi pré-implémenté et cette première expérience mais je m'imagine bien créer ma "chambre VR" avec un hub a partir du quel on pourrait lancer les différents proto / espaces que j'ai envie de créer.

----------


## 564.3

Pour Project Cars 2, il y a une démo que je n'ai pas testé, pas sur de ce qui est proposé.
Ça fait partie des trucs que je tenterais bien, si j'avais pas d'autres priorités... (du genre me refaire les niveaux de base de BeatSaber pour la Xe fois  ::ninja:: )

----------


## DrGurdil

Sinon en jeu de conduite VR t'as American Truck Simulator et European Truck Simulator 2 qui sont biens  :Cigare:

----------


## 564.3

Dans les news, la version VR de Borderlands 2 est officiellement une exlu PSVR pendant 5 mois. C'est marrant qu'ils soient aussi précis, ils donneraient presque la date de sortie sur PC  ::): 

Si c'est du bon boulot et qu'ils ne vendent pas ça plein tarif, je me laisserais peut-être tenter. Genre 20-30€ si on a déjà le jeu, ça serai raisonnable.
Enfin on verra, c'est pas pour demain…

----------


## Hereticus

Merci encore à vous tous !

Je lui ai montré des trailers et elle est bien emballée par Trackmania turbo et project cars 2. 
Pour Trackmania Turbo c'est le jeu de base où c'est une version VR du jeu qu'il faut ?




> Sinon en jeu de conduite VR t'as American Truck Simulator et European Truck Simulator 2 qui sont biens


Pour eurotruck simulator 2 on y joue déjà mais elle a tendance à se perdre dans les menus, American Truck simulator est peut-être plus simple de ce côté là ?  ::): 

Merci encore pour tout  ::): .

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Merci encore à vous tous !
> 
> Je lui ai montré des trailers et elle est bien emballée par Trackmania turbo et project cars 2. 
> Pour Trackmania Turbo c'est le jeu de base où c'est une version VR du jeu qu'il faut ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pour eurotruck simulator 2 on y joue déjà mais elle a tendance à se perdre dans les menus, American Truck simulator est peut-être plus simple de ce côté là ? 
> 
> Merci encore pour tout .


Je n'ai pas vu de gros changement sur les menus entre ETS 2 et ATS.

----------


## DrGurdil

Ah non si elle se perd dans les menus dans ETS ça sera exactement pareil dans ATS.
C'est exactement la même chose, juste la map et les camions qui diffèrent. D'ailleurs je trouve ça même un peu dommage qu'ils n'aient pas fait ATS sous forme de DLC pour éviter de changer de jeu et "perdre" la progression quand tu passes d'un côté et de l'autre de l'Atlantique...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Merci encore à vous tous !
> 
> Je lui ai montré des trailers et elle est bien emballée par Trackmania turbo et project cars 2. 
> Pour Trackmania Turbo c'est le jeu de base où c'est une version VR du jeu qu'il faut ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pour eurotruck simulator 2 on y joue déjà mais elle a tendance à se perdre dans les menus, American Truck simulator est peut-être plus simple de ce côté là ? 
> 
> Merci encore pour tout .


Pour Trackmania2, c'est une version spéciale, il y a une poignée de niveaux disponibles.

*Distance* fait vraiment le taf, tout le debut du jeu n'est pas bien compliqué et il est en plus blindé de circuits créés par les joueurs, tu trouveras surement de quoi faire ton bonheur

----------


## Couillu

> Je rejoins le club des VR guys!




Bienvenue au club ! :D


J'ai enfin pu me mettre à Gorn. Résultat j'ai mis une patate de toutes mes forces dans la jambe de ma femme.  ::sad::  Je voulais achever un ennemi à terre, rien de plus normal, elle se trouvait dans le canapé face à moi... :/

Depuis je fait bien attention à mon placement dans la pièce :/

----------


## Sorkar

Au fait, il serai pas un peu temps de changer le titre du topic ?  ::P: 

Zaaaaaaaaaaaaapp ?  :Tap:

----------


## ExPanda

> Depuis je fait bien attention à mon placement dans la pièce :/


Définie bien ta zone surtout, quand tu vois la limite apparaître, DANGER !

----------


## Couillu

> Définie bien ta zone surtout, quand tu vois la limite apparaître, DANGER !


Je suis obligé de tricher avec les limites de ma pièce, elle est limite limite... En plus je viens de déménager donc l'agencement de ma pièce n'est plus le même. Et puis ça me fait toujours ça sur les nouveaux jeux, il faut s'adapter à la spacialisation qui les caractérise.

En plus le mouvement dans Gorn est pas terrible de base je trouve, j'ai pas encore tâté les options, y'a moyen de changer ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon je profite de ma dernière journée de Viveport gratuite pour tester deux jeux :

*BoxVR* Très bien sur le principe, super stimulant, mais il passe après Beat Saber, qui le surpasse dans les domaines. Beat Saber a clairement compris l'intéret de la VR, et dans BoxVR on a vraiment la sensation de taper dans le vide comme un connard (même si les mouvements obligatoires du corps font vraiment travailler), dans Beat Saber, toute l'interface fait qu'on s'y croit, et qu'on force vraiment pour taper

*Seeking Dawn:* Graphiquement très joli, interface assez foutraque, si j'avais du temps pour l'avancer en multi, je prolongerai surement l'expérience, mais en l'état, le jeu ne m'a rien montré d'assez excitant pour mettre de côté ma backlog démentielle en VR.

----------


## Baalim

Si certains ont, comme moi, souscrit un abonnement viveport payant depuis le 20 novembre 2018, je précise que le code pour fallout 4 VR a été ajouté directement sur l'interface viveport, et non envoyé par courriel comme annoncé.

J'aime beaucoup la date d'expiration du code :




> 20 nov. 2286

----------


## salakis

> Bienvenue au club ! :D


Merci!

Du coup je le recois le 3 (Putain j'aurai pu l'avoir pour le WE...). J'ai deja pris Pavlov. Si ya des volontaires pour y jouer avec moi...  ::lol::

----------


## nodulle

> Bon, qui a un jeu de mot avec le froid?


"Il fait trop froid pour dé-casquer" ?  ::w00t:: 




> Merci!
> 
> Du coup je le recois le 3 (Putain j'aurai pu l'avoir pour le WE...). J'ai deja pris Pavlov. Si ya des volontaires pour y jouer avec moi...


Pas trop  :Vibre:  ?
N'hésite pas à rejoindre le groupe Steam CanardVR et son chat, pour s'organiser c'est plus pratique. Sinon pour ceux qui veulent m'ajouter (pour du Pavlov, Onward ou encore se comparer le kiki sur Beat Saber  ::ninja::  ) mon pseudo steam c'est Nodulle.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bienvenue au club ! :D
> 
> 
> J'ai enfin pu me mettre à Gorn. Résultat j'ai mis une patate de toutes mes forces dans la jambe de ma femme.  Je voulais achever un ennemi à terre, rien de plus normal, elle se trouvait dans le canapé face à moi... :/
> 
> Depuis je fait bien attention à mon placement dans la pièce :/


Heureusement que tu ne l'as pas mis KO.  ::ninja::

----------


## salakis

> "Il fait trop froid pour dé-casquer" ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Pas trop  ?
> N'hésite pas à rejoindre le groupe Steam CanardVR et son chat, pour s'organiser c'est plus pratique. Sinon pour ceux qui veulent m'ajouter (pour du Pavlov, Onward ou encore se comparer le kiki sur Beat Saber  ) mon pseudo steam c'est Nodulle.


PUTAIN SI QUE JE SUIS  :Vibre:

----------


## Jefiban

Chronos en promo sur l oculus store a 20 $. Il me tente bien, il vaut quoi?

----------


## vectra

Coucou les gens,

Vous me conseillez quoi comme jeux avec le Lenovo Explorer? 
J'ai testé Redout et c'était pas mal, sans pour autant me faire tomber de haut (jopyad et jeu assis, manque de détails mais bonne dynamique).

----------


## Dicsaw

> un déplacement à la Attack On titans en VR et honnêtement je ne pensais pas y arriver mais il fallait que j'essaie.


 :Pouah: 

Y'a moyen de voir un peu ton taf ou d'avoir quelques infos ?  ::o:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Chronos en promo sur l oculus store a 20 $. Il me tente bien, il vaut quoi?


Il a bonne presse, je l'ai pris, j'ai du joué une demi heure puis la manette m'est tombée des mains. C'est un jeu sympa, mais il compte beaucoup sur la VR pour cacher sa misère technique, et niveau gameplay ca m'a semblé hyper rigide.

Autant choper Hellblade.

----------


## 564.3

> Il a bonne presse, je l'ai pris, j'ai du joué une demi heure puis la manette m'est tombée des mains. C'est un jeu sympa, mais il compte beaucoup sur la VR pour cacher sa misère technique, et niveau gameplay ca m'a semblé hyper rigide.
> 
> Autant choper Hellblade.


Il avait bonne presse en 2016, quand les Touch n'étaient pas sortis. Je n'y ai pas joué, mais la caméra a une position fixe et se téléporte à un autre point de vue selon le contexte, non ?
Hellblade a un déplacement de caméra fluide, ce qui est moins confortable pour pas mal de monde. Et l'ambiance est plus stressante aussi  :Emo:

----------


## Hideo

> Y'a moyen de voir un peu ton taf ou d'avoir quelques infos ?


Yes, v'la un petit lien pour DL le jeu dans l’état actuel : AttackOnKékéChose.
J'aurai bien fait péter quelques screen  / captures mais ayant déménagé je n'ai plus suffisamment accès à mon casque. 

Sur ce post je donne quelques conseils / infos qui peuvent aider.

C'est vraiment une version au milieu du dev, j'ai pas "clean" pour que ça ait vraiment une tête de démo mais ça tourne quand même. 
Ceci même si y'a une montagne de trucs obvious à polish/ajouter, je suis preneur de retours j'espère bien retrouver la motiv' quand je serai de nouveau installé / équipé pour repasser dessus un gros coup.
Oh et si quelqu'un le lance avec autre chose qu'un Vive, pareil je veux bien savoir si vous avez des problèmes de compatibilité.

----------


## nodulle

Chronos c'est également du die & retry. A un moment ça ma soûlé et j'ai lâché l'affaire. C'est définitivement pas mon type de jeu.




> Coucou les gens,
> 
> Vous me conseillez quoi comme jeux avec le Lenovo Explorer? 
> J'ai testé Redout et c'était pas mal, sans pour autant me faire tomber de haut (jopyad et jeu assis, manque de détails mais bonne dynamique).


Première page du topic.  :;):

----------


## vectra

C'est ce que j'ai fait. Sauf que les jeux sont taggués Oculus ou HTC, et non pas WMR.
D'ailleurs, le premier de la liste c'est Robo Recall: il est dispo sur le site d'Oculus... J'ai même essayé d'ouvrir un compte Oculus pour DL Bullet Train, mais une fois 'acheté' la démo gratuite, aucun lien de téléchargement dispo.

Bref, un peu n'imp' pour le débutant. 
J'en suis réduit à passer par le Steam Store et à regarder en mode random les titres disponibles.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est ce que j'ai fait. Sauf que les jeux sont taggués Oculus ou HTC, et non pas WMR.
> D'ailleurs, le premier de la liste c'est Robo Recall: il est dispo sur le site d'Oculus... J'ai même essayé d'ouvrir un compte Oculus pour DL Bullet Train, mais une fois 'acheté' la démo gratuite, aucun lien de téléchargement dispo.
> 
> Bref, un peu n'imp' pour le débutant. 
> J'en suis réduit à passer par le Steam Store et à regarder en mode random les titres disponibles.


Pour les jeux sur Oculus, tu les trouves dans Library et en cliquant sur l'icone du jeu, tu le télécharges. Ou en passant par le menu sur les "...". Et tu dois installer ReVive (enfin l'équivalent pour casque WMR) pour pouvoir lancer les jeux Oculus.

----------


## Erokh

Tous les jeux déclarés compatibles avec le vive ou avec l'occulus le sont avec un wmr grâce à :
- revive côté Oculus
- les "drivers" wmr de Steam côté vive.

----------


## Hereticus

Salut à tous !

Depuis la dernière mise à jour de eurotruck simulator 2, plus moyen de le relancer en vr ! Le jeu se lance en arrière plan mais jamais n'apparait sur le casque ... des idées ? :s

PS : je précise que j'ai un oculus rift.

EDIT : Solution : Appuyer sur F11 une fois le jeu lancé.

----------


## vectra

Bon, j'ai réussi un peu par hasard la partie Steam, puisque je suis tombé sur Redout...
Je vais déjà jouer un peu avec ça avant d'aller fouiller dans le magasin Oculus.

Vous avez de bons titres Steam à me recommander??

----------


## vectra

Bon, j'ai réussi un peu par hasard la partie Steam, puisque je suis tombé sur Redout...
Je vais déjà jouer un peu avec ça avant d'aller fouiller dans le magasin Oculus.

Vous avez de bons titres Steam à me recommander??

----------


## Zerger

Je propose "J'ai des frissons en hiVR"

Pas le jeu steam
Mais le jeu de mot

----------


## Hideo

> Bon, j'ai réussi un peu par hasard la partie Steam, puisque je suis tombé sur Redout...
> Je vais déjà jouer un peu avec ça avant d'aller fouiller dans le magasin Oculus.
> 
> Vous avez de bons titres Steam à me recommander??


Comme ça, Arizona Sunshine, Lone Echo, Pavlov, Vanishing Realms, Windlands 2, Surv1v3, Rec Room, Onwards, Beat Saber, Budget Cuts, Rick & Morty si t'es un fan...

Sorry j'ai pas la foi de te faire une description de chacun mais ça te donne déjà quelques noms de jeu ayant un relatif succès. 
Si tu me donnes un genre/type de jeu un peu plus précis je peux essayer de te donner d'autres ref'  :;):

----------


## vectra

Un truc qui bouge et utilise bien les manettes, et qui passe sous Steam ou Windows Store :P

Sinon, j'ai un problème plus terre à terre. Quand je suis dans un jeu Steam, j'arrive pas à sortir du jeu pour retourner à "mon espace steam". A part faire Alt+F4, repasser par le bureau et relancer le jeu steam suivant, j'ai encore rien trouvé  ::unsure::

----------


## Erokh

Appuie sur le stick d'une de tes manettes : ça t'affichera l'interface steamVR, qui te permettra de quitter l'appli en cours.

Sinon en premiers trucs à tester en VR (entre autres parce qu'ils sont gratuits):
- youtube
- Google earth
- the lab
- rec Room

Après, quand tu auras pris un peu l'habitude de la VR avec ça, tu auras affiné tes envies et sauras mieux te diriger vers différents types de jeux.

----------


## CptCaverne

Tu cliques avec ton stick pour appeler l'interface de steam.
Puis tu vise le bouton en bas à gauche je crois et tu as le choix de quitter le jeu ou steam vr

----------


## Kazemaho

> Un truc qui bouge et utilise bien les manettes, et qui passe sous Steam ou Windows Store :P
> 
> Sinon, j'ai un problème plus terre à terre. Quand je suis dans un jeu Steam, j'arrive pas à sortir du jeu pour retourner à "mon espace steam". A part faire Alt+F4, repasser par le bureau et relancer le jeu steam suivant, j'ai encore rien trouvé


Space Pirate Trainer. Si tu as des WMR tu peux le prendre sur le windows store (tu gagneras quelques FPS).
Perso ca reste le jeu sur lequel j'ai passé le plus d'heure avec Rec Room.

----------


## ExPanda

Des potes étaient chez moi ce weekend, lui veut changer de pc, elle en mode "oui oui on verra".
Et bien le casque et Beat Saber ont limite suffit à justifier le changement finalement.  ::P: 

Tiens d'ailleurs, Beat Saber, la mise à jour a remis les scores à zéro ?  :Emo: 
(Oui je l'avais pas lancé depuis un petit moment)




> Sinon, j'ai un problème plus terre à terre. Quand je suis dans un jeu Steam, j'arrive pas à sortir du jeu pour retourner à "mon espace steam". A part faire Alt+F4, repasser par le bureau et relancer le jeu steam suivant, j'ai encore rien trouvé


Le menu Steam en appuyant sur les sticks ne marche pas ?

----------


## vectra

Put*in j'avais pas pensé à CLIQUER sur le stick. Le bouger oui, le cliquer non  :Facepalm: 

Un autre truc qui me pourrit littéralement la vie, c'est d'avoir un espace de jeu "trop petit". Dans mon salon, ça reste vraiment plus que respectable, l'espace que j'ai pu allouer. Mais une fois en VR, je vois assez vite les bords de la room s'afficher.
On peut souvent se téléporter avec le stick et se remettre au centre de la pièce pour ne pas être bloqué par la taille de l'aire de jeu, mais quid des jeux qui n'ont pas une fonction de téléport? Ils nous forcent à donner des coups dans le mur?

En particulier, on m'a dit du bien de Unseen Diplomacy, mais ce dernier exige 4m/3 au complet par exemple.

----------


## salakis

> Put*in j'avais pas pensé à CLIQUER sur le stick. Le bouger oui, le cliquer non 
> 
> Un autre truc qui me pourrit littéralement la vie, c'est d'avoir un espace de jeu "trop petit". Dans mon salon, ça reste vraiment plus que respectable, l'espace que j'ai pu allouer. Mais une fois en VR, je vois assez vite les bords de la room s'afficher.
> On peut souvent se téléporter avec le stick et se remettre au centre de la pièce pour ne pas être bloqué par la taille de l'aire de jeu, mais quid des jeux qui n'ont pas une fonction de téléport? Ils nous forcent à donner des coups dans le mur?
> 
> En particulier, on m'a dit du bien de Unseen Diplomacy, mais ce dernier exige 4m/3 au complet par exemple.


C'est un peu mon angoisse tiens... "Est ce que j'aurai assez la place"...

----------


## ExPanda

> Put*in j'avais pas pensé à CLIQUER sur le stick. Le bouger oui, le cliquer non


Ahah, problème résolu alors !  ::P: 




> On peut souvent se téléporter avec le stick et se remettre au centre de la pièce pour ne pas être bloqué par la taille de l'aire de jeu, mais quid des jeux qui n'ont pas une fonction de téléport? Ils nous forcent à donner des coups dans le mur?


Sur certains jeux c'est chiant ouais. Superhot par exemple, qui te TP d'une scène à l'autre, mais ne propose pas de déplacements dans la scène en dehors de ce que te permet la pièce où tu joues. Bon le jeu est prévu pour pas avoir à trop bouger, mais parfois un mètre de plus permettrait de se cacher derrière un meuble ou de ramasser une arme tombée un poil trop loin.

----------


## Hideo

> Un truc qui bouge et utilise bien les manettes, et qui passe sous Steam ou Windows Store :P
> 
> Sinon, j'ai un problème plus terre à terre. Quand je suis dans un jeu Steam, j'arrive pas à sortir du jeu pour retourner à "mon espace steam". A part faire Alt+F4, repasser par le bureau et relancer le jeu steam suivant, j'ai encore rien trouvé


Space Pirate Trainer
Sairento (t'as encore 6h pour l'avoir à -20% ou le pack ninja avec To The Top)
Superhot


Mais comme t'as dis Erokh, ponce un coup The Lab et Rec Room y'a plein de différents gameplays dans ces deux jeux ca te permets d'avoir un aperçu de ce vers quoi tu veux tendre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est un peu mon angoisse tiens... "Est ce que j'aurai assez la place"...


Pour les question de place, plus on joue plus on utilise efficacement l'espace. Premier truc : le snap turn. Au début on a pas du tout envie de l'utiliser parce qu’on a veut  faire tous les mouvements "naturellement" mais au bon d'un certain nombre d'heure le snap turn permets d'économiser pas mal de rotations, donc de galère de câbles, on se fatigue moins et on a moins tendance à sortir de sa zone.

Pour presque tous les jeux auxquels j'ai joué, si je peux faire un petit pas dans chaque direction je n'ai aucun problème. Mais plus d'espace = plus de confort c'est clair et y'a certain jeux qui demande une taille minimum mais ils restent assez rares.

----------


## vectra

Yep, merci pour ces infos.
Effectivement, je cherchais également des espèces de démos techno pour toucher un peu à tout en même temps. Là c'est gratuit et bien fait, ça va me plaire  :Vibre: 

J'avais installé la démo de Nvidia, mais pas possible d'y jouer sans activer le moteur physique qu'on ne peut activer avec W10 configuré par défaut (pas de panel dispo ni même installable tant qu'on n'a pas désactivé le chargement automatique de drivers, genius MS).

----------


## salakis

> Space Pirate Trainer
> Sairento (t'as encore 6h pour l'avoir à -20% ou le pack ninja avec To The Top)
> Superhot
> 
> 
> Mais comme t'as dis Erokh, ponce un coup The Lab et Rec Room y'a plein de différents gameplays dans ces deux jeux ca te permets d'avoir un aperçu de ce vers quoi tu veux tendre.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...


Le snap turn?

----------


## vectra

Oui raconte  :Vibre:

----------


## Hideo

Le snap turn permet de tourner la camera de X degrés (généralement 45, en fonction des jeux il est configurable) sans avoir à bouger sois même dans la réalité vraie. 
Du coup il est beaucoup plus simple de garder la même orientation dans sa pièce, et de moins bouger dans son espace, très pratique quand on à pas beaucoup d'espace.

Ow pro-tip WMR on sait jamais : n'éteignez pas vos lumières, les caméras ont besoin de voir la pièce pour prendre des points de repaire, faites gaffe aux sources de lumière un peu trop violentes aussi, genre le casque dirigé vers une ampoule, ça peut faire foirer le tracking des manettes.

Edit : J'ai pris 5 minutes pour vous faire une petite liste des jeux que j'ai ou que je suis, ça fait déjà pas mal de chose à cheker.
Pour pouvez voir ça par ici . 

Pour info.
Ce site c'est un petit outil que j'ai fais qui me permet de faire des listes de liens (généralement des jeux steam) qu'on partage avec des potes et qu'on alimente au fur et a mesure. 
Le serveur étant hébergé sur un truc gratos, il est possible que le premier chargement de la page prenne au moins 30 sec le temps que le serveur se réveille, un petit refresh et vous aurez la liste.
Pour ceux qui voudraient l'alimenter, il suffit de coller le lien de la boutique steam dans le champ de saisie tout en haut. 
Pareil, le service crawlant la page a besoin de se réveiller, la première saisie peut demander un peut de temps avant de s'afficher (pas besoin de rafraîchir). 
Même si c'est un peu relou de devoir attendre le reveil du truc il a le mérite d'être toujours accessible, si vous alimentez la liste ça peut finir dans le premier post pour que les nouveaux arrivants aient un starter. 
On peut créer très facilement d'autres listes, si ça intéresse du monde j'en ai une avec plein de jeu coop (VR/VR ou PC/VR).

----------


## Rodwin

Ça m'intéresse !

EDIT : pas de CPC VR ce soir ? Perso j'ai un truc de prévu...

----------


## nodulle

Non du coup rien de prévu. On se prévoit un truc demain soir pour rattraper le coup ? Qui veux jouer à quoi ?

----------


## salakis

> Non du coup rien de prévu. On se prévoit un truc demain soir pour rattraper le coup ? Qui veux jouer à quoi ?


Normalement je serai dispo. Je serai bien tenté par un pavlov  ::wub::

----------


## nodulle

Va pour Pavlov alors !  ::): 

Tu as reçu ton casque ou il a finalement pris du retard ?

----------


## salakis

> Va pour Pavlov alors ! 
> 
> Tu as reçu ton casque ou il a finalement pris du retard ?


Un peu de retard. J'attendais deux colis, et Chronopost m'a fait une quenelle puissance 12  :Emo:

----------


## Luthor

Coucou tout le monde, pas sûr que ce soit la bonne rubrique, mais je poste ma bouteille à a mer, on verra...

Je trouve le lancement de SteamVr de plus en plus long. Entre le moment où je lance l'appli et le moment où je vois mes jeux dans la bibliothèque est de parfois 3 minutes. J'ai un catalogue d'une cinquantaine de jeux avec du viveport/oculus/steam, est ce que cela peut être la cause du soucis ?

J'ai désactivé la Home de SteamVR, passé en version béta... Cela reste long. Il m'arrive de devoir cliquer comme un fou sur ce foutu Joystick pour afficher le menu Steam qui permet de voir mes jeux. 

Si vous avez une piste, je suis preneur  ::):  Merci !

----------


## vectra

Je ne vois pas, désolé  ::cry:: 

Sinon, chouette session sur Eagle Flight hier. J'ai failli pêter un cable le temps de lancer le jeu la première fois (double activation croisée steam+uplay), mais passé le cap de l'install, tout se passe bien.
Le jeu est agréable, même si les manettes ne sont pas utilisées. Le mouvement de vol au casque est très agréable, le vol est plaisant, précis. C'est assez sympa de pouvoir jouer assis en fin de compte. La modélisation me semble très correcte et les obstacles très nombreux et bien rendus. Entre les missions, les défis et le vol libre à difficulté très variable, ça permet de jouer cool comme de jouer dynamique, mais globalement plutôt cool / contemplatif et à son rythme.

A 10€, je ne regrette pas l'investissement, même si je manque de points de comparaison. S'il y a d'autres jeux de vol qui prennent les manettes ou qui sont simplement sympa, je prendrais bien.

J'ai également testé la démo Nvidia de fête foraine: gratos, pas mal, mais bon. Gratuit, on va dire.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Coucou tout le monde, pas sûr que ce soit la bonne rubrique, mais je poste ma bouteille à a mer, on verra...
> 
> Je trouve le lancement de SteamVr de plus en plus long. Entre le moment où je lance l'appli et le moment où je vois mes jeux dans la bibliothèque est de parfois 3 minutes. J'ai un catalogue d'une cinquantaine de jeux avec du viveport/oculus/steam, est ce que cela peut être la cause du soucis ?
> 
> J'ai désactivé la Home de SteamVR, passé en version béta... Cela reste long. Il m'arrive de devoir cliquer comme un fou sur ce foutu Joystick pour afficher le menu Steam qui permet de voir mes jeux. 
> 
> Si vous avez une piste, je suis preneur  Merci !


SteamVR ramouille sévère (avec ou sans Home) quand j'étais avec mon vieux Core i7 930. Depuis que je suis passé au Core i7 9700K, SteamVR se lance instantanément. C'est même tellement fluide que je ne suis plus en reprojection. Les disques durs n'ont pas changé pendant la migration vers le nouveau CPU / boitier / carte mère. Par contre, vu que je profite enfin du SATA 3.0, mes disque dur sont enfin débridés et peuvent être exploité à fond les ballons.

----------


## 564.3

> Je trouve le lancement de SteamVr de plus en plus long. Entre le moment où je lance l'appli et le moment où je vois mes jeux dans la bibliothèque est de parfois 3 minutes. J'ai un catalogue d'une cinquantaine de jeux avec du viveport/oculus/steam, est ce que cela peut être la cause du soucis ?
> 
> J'ai désactivé la Home de SteamVR, passé en version béta... Cela reste long. Il m'arrive de devoir cliquer comme un fou sur ce foutu Joystick pour afficher le menu Steam qui permet de voir mes jeux.


On en parle un peu dans le topic hardware, il y en a qui ont amélioré le démarrage en mettant SteamVR sur un SSD, mais je suppose que c'est parce qu'ils ont laissé Home.
Je ne vois pas trop ce qui prendrait du temps avec un environnement vide, peut-être si tu as un truc en mémoire qui se met en swap quand SteamVR démarre.
Mon inventaire comporte pas mal de jeux VR (plus d'une centaine), mais je n'ai pas beaucoup de services qui tournent (ni Oculus que je lance au besoin, ni Viveport).

Sinon je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de changements super intéressants en beta actuellement.

----------


## salakis

Bon, je regle les derniers soucis techniques et je suis a vous pour ce soir

----------


## Luthor

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais voir si j'ai des services qui tournent trop et la charge CPU...

----------


## salakis

Merci aux canards d'hier soir pour la soirée pavlov  ::):  Je suis un peu parti comme un voleur, désolé, mais c'etait super, on se refait ca quand vous voulez.

----------


## Erokh

> On en parle un peu dans le topic hardware, il y en a qui ont amélioré le démarrage en mettant SteamVR sur un SSD, mais je suppose que c'est parce qu'ils ont laissé Home.
> Je ne vois pas trop ce qui prendrait du temps avec un environnement vide, peut-être si tu as un truc en mémoire qui se met en swap quand SteamVR démarre.
> Mon inventaire comporte pas mal de jeux VR (plus d'une centaine), mais je n'ai pas beaucoup de services qui tournent (ni Oculus que je lance au besoin, ni Viveport).
> 
> Sinon je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de changements super intéressants en beta actuellement.


Les canards en questions sont certainement moi  ::P: 
Et non je n'ai pas le home d'activé.
En plus, mon CPU est un très vieux 5200K légèrement overclocké. Avec tout ça, steamVR se lance et réagit correctement, mais clairement c'est pas un foudre de guerre non plus.

----------


## 564.3

> Merci aux canards d'hier soir pour la soirée pavlov  Je suis un peu parti comme un voleur, désolé, mais c'etait super, on se refait ca quand vous voulez.


Je m'étais dit que tu t'étais fait engueuler pour avoir viré les tableaux  ::ninja:: 
J'espère que ça marche bien maintenant.

Sur la fin en face y avait 5 gars qui maitrisaient un max les controles, la carte et communiquaient bien entre eux. On se faisait rouler dessus.
J'aurais encore besoin d'un max d'entrainement  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En plus, mon CPU est un très vieux 5200K légèrement overclocké. Avec tout ça, steamVR se lance et réagit correctement, mais clairement c'est pas un foudre de guerre non plus.


On dirait que le CPU joue pas mal. J'attends encore pour upgrader, pour l'instant ça va avec un i5 4950.

----------


## salakis

> Je m'étais dit que tu t'étais fait engueuler pour avoir viré les tableaux 
> J'espère que ça marche bien maintenant.
> 
> Sur la fin en face y avait 5 gars qui maitrisaient un max les controles, la carte et communiquaient bien entre eux. On se faisait rouler dessus.
> J'aurais encore besoin d'un max d'entrainement 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Nan je suis en solo chez moi, la copine vit chez elle pour le moment, donc ca va  :Cigare:

----------


## ExPanda

J'avais des soucis de contrôles sur Pavlov, du coup j'ai même pas passé le tuto. A l'occas faudra que j'essaie d'en faire avec vous, si vous acceptez un nul.  ::P: 

Et j'ai refait une partie de Beat Saber, que j'avais pas lancé depuis un moment donc je découvre un peu la mise à jour. C'est rageant d'avoir perdu tous les scores arrachés dans la douleur  :Emo: 
Pas testé le expert+, mais le expert avec le modificateur pour accélérer la chanson c'est déjà sportif ! Et visiblement le tableau des scores c'est tout modificateur confondu ? Un peu dommage mais bon.

----------


## salakis

> J'avais des soucis de contrôles sur Pavlov, du coup j'ai même pas passé le tuto. A l'occas faudra que j'essaie d'en faire avec vous, si vous acceptez un nul.


Tu verrais mon niveau...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ornithorix

Ahah! J'entre dans la danse du VR moi aussi!
Acheté un htc vive pro, mais je me prend une petite quenelle en ce moment. J'avais eu une de mes station de detection qui faisait un bruit pas possible, genre le moteur qui tape quelquechose a l'intérieur. Bizarrement ca fonctionnait quand meme sur la détection. Renvoyé au SAV à materiel.net ce lundi, j'attend le retour d'une station toute neuve.
Mais à part ca, avant que j'envoie la station au SAV j'avais testé le bouzin sur pavlov ce week end, et ca déchire grave!

Seul autre souci, et je pense que c'est coté software, je n'arrive pas a faire fonctionner la caméra chaperonne. Je l'active bien dans les options, quand je double clic sur le bouton systeme il y a un effet de rendu et il detecte mes manettes si elles ne sont pas visible par les stations, mais rien ne s'affiche. Pas d'effet fantome, pas de mini caméra a coté de la manette, rien. 
Petit détail: quand je change la fréquence des camera, le steam VR demande de redémarrer, ca redémarre, et la fréquence ne change pas.
Il y aurait un driver spécial caméra htc vive pro quelque part? 

Pour information je suis sur windows 7, geforce 1070, 16 giga de ram, et je sais plus quel processeur mais un proc correct.

Quelqu'un a une idée sur ce blocage de caméra?

----------


## ExPanda

> J'avais eu une de mes station de detection qui faisait un bruit pas possible, genre le moteur qui tape quelquechose a l'intérieur.


Il y a un moteur dans les lighthouses ?  ::huh:: 
Edit : Ah ben ouais, j'avais aucune idée du fonctionnement en fait.

Pour les histoire de matos, il y a un topic VR dans la rubrique Hardware.  :;):

----------


## salakis

Un ventilo pour le refroidissement il me semble.

Pour la camera, faut l'activer dans les options, selectionner l'option du double clic, et il est recommandé de diminuer la frequence a 30-45 Hz. Chez moi ca faisait planter steam VR

----------


## Ornithorix

> Un ventilo pour le refroidissement il me semble.


En fait, ca fait tourner un miroir à l'interieur qui renvoi du laser. J'ai trouvé cette video qui semble monter ce qui se passe vraiment:




Grave stylé. En fait chaque petit point de detection du casque/manette doit dire a la base "je suis touché!", la base récupère l'angle x/y et trace un trait dans l'espace vers sa direction, et la deuxieme base faisant de même on obtient la position dans l'espace. C'est con, et ca fonctionne bien!

Ca veux dire qu' ils pourraient faire un tracking complet du corps. Faudrait juste rajouter des capteurs en plus type genouillere, coude, chaussure, ceinture..... Ca ferait un peu cher coté batteries.

----------


## salakis

> En fait, ca fait tourner un miroir à l'interieur qui renvoi du laser. J'ai trouvé cette video qui semble monter ce qui se passe vraiment:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqPaaMR4kY4
> 
> Grave stylé. En fait chaque petit point de detection du casque/manette doit dire a la base "je suis touché!", la base récupère l'angle x/y et trace un trait dans l'espace vers sa direction, et la deuxieme base faisant de même on obtient la position dans l'espace. C'est con, et ca fonctionne bien!
> 
> Ca veux dire qu' ils pourraient faire un tracking complet du corps. Faudrait juste rajouter des capteurs en plus type genouillere, coude, chaussure, ceinture..... Ca ferait un peu cher coté batteries.


 :Vibre:  mais c'est trop bien

----------


## Hideo

> Ca veux dire qu' ils pourraient faire un tracking complet du corps. Faudrait juste rajouter des capteurs en plus type genouillere, coude, chaussure, ceinture..... Ca ferait un peu cher coté batteries.





Les petits malins  ::trollface::

----------


## 564.3

> Seul autre souci, et je pense que c'est coté software, je n'arrive pas a faire fonctionner la caméra chaperonne. Je l'active bien dans les options, quand je double clic sur le bouton systeme il y a un effet de rendu et il detecte mes manettes si elles ne sont pas visible par les stations, mais rien ne s'affiche. Pas d'effet fantome, pas de mini caméra a coté de la manette, rien.


J'ai testé ça il y a longtemps puis je l'ai désactivé. Avec le Vive de base il n'y avait rien de spécial à faire. Vérifies peut-être l'USB en changeant de port ou autre.

Sinon pour le "full" body tracking, il y a en a qui font des trucs pas mal avec 3 Vive Trackers (ceinture et pieds). Mais c'est assez peu exploité dans les jeux.
On peut foutre des coups de pieds aux monstres, ou tirer des penaltys. Mais dans le 2e cas, on arrive au même résultat en attachant une manette à la cheville, il n'y a pas vraiment besoin des mains à ce moment là.
C'est surtout dans VR Chat qu'on les voit utilisés, dans des vidéos de dance et autres pitreries. Il y en a aussi qui simulent des trackers (supportés) avec un kinect (moins précis et pas supporté).

Un des exemples d'utilisation (ceinture + pieds), où c'est aussi beaucoup la cinématique inverse qui est balaise:

----------


## 564.3

En passant, l'EA de Blade and Sorcery sort le 11 décembre.

Le prix n'est pas confirmé, ça devrait être 20 ou 25€. Pour l'instant c'est du sandbox, mais c'est déjà bien cool de faire joujou dans le bac à sable (j'ai une 20e d'heures de béta).

Attention, le trailer est bien gore. Ce n'est pas le genre de jeu où on fait dans la dentelle…

----------


## nodulle

La gestion des collisions à l'air excellente ! Ça donne pas l'impression de touiller l'épée dans le bide.  ::): 
Une campagne est prévue ou ça restera uniquement une sandbox ?

----------


## 564.3

> La gestion des collisions à l'air excellente ! Ça donne pas l'impression de touiller l'épée dans le bide. 
> Une campagne est prévue ou ça restera uniquement une sandbox ?


C'est prévu qu'il y ait des missions avec une progression du perso, et que ce soit moddable au maximum.
L'évolution dépendra aussi des retours et des tendances de la communautés durant la phase d'EA.
Déjà pendant la phase de béta, des priorités ont été revues selon des retours et sondages.

Pour l'instant j'espère surtout que l'IA de combat sera améliorée, même si ça fait déjà bien le taf.
Les persos ont un meilleur comportement que dans Gorn où c'est des sortes de débiles et ils misent sur le comique, mais c'est pas des escrimeurs non plus.
Enfin, ça ne sera jamais un simulateur d'escrime, l'idée c'est plutôt d'avoir de la variété.
Ça se défend bien, vu le temps que j'ai passé à tenter des challenges à la con  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Faudrait que je le relance. J'avais trouvé le feeling étrange, genre j'avais l'impression de frapper avec un marteau au lieu de trancher de la chair. XD En plus, il faut y mettre de la force / vitesse.

----------


## 564.3

> Faudrait que je le relance. J'avais trouvé le feeling étrange, genre j'avais l'impression de frapper avec un marteau au lieu de trancher de la chair. XD En plus, il faut y mettre de la force / vitesse.


Faut y mettre un minimum d'amplitude surtout, sinon ça ne fait rien. Mais le feeling et effet des armes a été revu, notamment dans la dernière béta.
Et c'est customizable dans des .json maintenant, pour ceux qui veulent modifier les paramètres. Il y en a qui ont déjà fait une passe sur le sujet, mais je n'ai pas testé leurs réglages.
Sinon dans l'EA il y a des choses qui ne sont pas présentes en béta: une nouvelle carte, les coups de poings (on peut déjà frapper avec le pommeau d'une arme, ça doit être un peu pareil) et attraper les ennemis (à voir, il y aura peut-être du tuning à faire).

----------


## vectra

Arizona Sunshine à 20€: y'a bon??

----------


## nodulle

Si t'as pas peur des zombies et du noir, il est plutôt sympas !  :;):

----------


## Graine

Ouaip y a Skyrim aussi en promo.Mais bon pas trop le temps pour investir dans la VR encore.

----------


## vectra

Vous pensez qu'on a une chance de voir arriver des casques next-gen prochainement ?

----------


## 564.3

> Vous pensez qu'on a une chance de voir arriver des casques next-gen prochainement ?


Mmh c'est plutôt une question pour le topic matos.
Ça dépend ce qu'on appelle next-gen, mais si on se fie aux estimations d'Abrash c'est pour 2022 si tout va bien (le problème principal est le suivi du regard + rendu fovéal).

Pour des améliorations moins notables
- l'Odyssey+ (amélioration du SDE) en import, qui est sorti récemment
- le Pimax 5k+ (amélioration du FOV), en précommande (vaut peut-être mieux attendre des tests sérieux)
- potentiellement l'année prochaine, un Rift+ (diverses améliorations mineurs présentes sur le Quest)
- potentiellement en Valve-time, le casque de Valve (FOV un peu plus grand, et peut-être des surprises) avec les manettes "knuckles" (estimation de la position des doigts et diverses features)

Si le marché suit, il y aura probablement d'autres casque avec des améliorations d'ici la vraie nouvelle gen. Ou des anticipations qui marchent plus ou moins bien.

----------


## vectra

J'avoue que je commence à me prendre pas mal au jeu de la VR. Malgré tout les soucis, ça reste une vraie innovation de sa putain de race. Ca offre sérieusement de vraies nouvelles perspectives au marché du jeu PC,  qui a tendance à se mordre la queue depuis un bon moment (même côté indé).

La difficulté, pour moi, c'est d'investir dans du "bon" matos sachant qu'il restera malgré tout un peu limité et frustrant, et en espérant que le flux de jeux, bien que conséquent, ne va pas se tarir ni en quantité ni en qualité. J'aimerais que le marché tienne le coup dans la durée. Mais là, j'ai l'impression que les efforts vont vers des casques android dont je ne veux même pas entendre parler, mais qui ont une chance de drainer du monde avec des prix d'appel plus restreints (quoi qu'équivalents aux premiers WMR déjà).

----------


## 564.3

> La difficulté, pour moi, c'est d'investir dans du "bon" matos sachant qu'il restera malgré tout un peu limité et frustrant, et en espérant que le flux de jeux, bien que conséquent, ne va pas se tarir ni en quantité ni en qualité. J'aimerais que le marché tienne le coup dans la durée. Mais là, j'ai l'impression que les efforts vont vers des casques android dont je ne veux même pas entendre parler, mais qui ont une chance de drainer du monde avec des prix d'appel plus restreints (quoi qu'équivalents aux premiers WMR déjà).


Le marché mobile commence à devenir 6DOF (casque et controleurs), donc c'est plutôt une bonne chose.
Ça ne me tente pas spécialement non plus, mais au moins ça ne limitera pas les devs coté interaction. Ce qu'ils apprendront / testeront dessus servira pour le PC.
Le truc habituel à craindre pour ceux qui ciblent le matos mobile en premier, c'est qu'ils ne fassent pas trop d'efforts pour le portage sur console / PC.
Mais si le gameplay est bon, ça me va.

Par exemple Virtual Virtual Reality a été conçu pour mobile 3DOF, et c'est un peu dommage quand on y joue sur PC avec des controleurs plus avancés.
Le jeu est très cool et vaut le coup, mais les interactions proches auraient pu être plus naturelles. Ce genre de choses aura de moins en moins de risques de se produire à partir de l'année prochaine.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai reposté quelques vidéos de BeatSaber, cette fois en "mixed reality". Je me cantonne à de l'expert sans modificateurs pour ça (full combo quand même), pour l'instant c'est surtout du test de paramétrage avec un fond vert et éclairage bricolés.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8L...-MyDxJTvUPaZ1Q
C'est des morceaux d'origine, pour éviter de me faire bloquer par l'algo de Content ID ou je ne sais quoi.
Y a Lvl Insane pour ceux qui veulent du presque métal (de loin)  ::ninja::

----------


## Rodwin

Pas mal !

----------


## ExPanda

Sympa le rendu.  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

On fait un truc ce soir ?

----------


## nodulle

Du Rec Room ?  ::):

----------


## salakis

> Du Rec Room ?


Ca peut etre sympa, faut que je le telecharge.

----------


## jbgrasset

Hello

Désolé pour l'autopromo... nous sommes un jeune studio de créations VR (https://www.monochrome.paris/) et nous allons lancer notre premier jeu fin décembre.
https://www.singularity5.com/

Nous organisons une petite soirée de beta-testing (nous avons besoins de feedbacks!) ce jeudi à notre studio au 204 rue Saint Martin Paris 3ème.
Tout le monde est le bienvenue !

Merci !

----------


## Hideo

Y'a pas vraiment besoin de s'excuser, tant que c'est bien fait  ::):  

Quelques images/video, une rapide présentation du jeu aide bien généralement, la on sait pas trop de quoi il s'agit.
Des feedbacks on peut t'en donner, on est des expertCPC© ici, mais faut nous filer un os.

En passant sur le site : c'est un wave shooter en plusieurs niveau dans un Paris dystopique. (Tu me corrigeras si je me trompe)





On peut voir rapidement le jeu en mouvement ici.

Les waves shooters on en pense ce qu'on veut, mais en tout cas j'aime bien la DA, colle très bien au thème/lieu  :;):

----------


## Hideo

> Ça m'intéresse !
> 
> EDIT : pas de CPC VR ce soir ? Perso j'ai un truc de prévu...


Me semblait bien que je ne t'avais pas répondu. 

V'la ma liste de jeu Coop (même bordel, la première fois que tu cliques faut attendre que M.Serveur se reveille), si tu cherche dans la liste tu as un lien vers une liste sur Reddit qui est bien fournie mais plus vraiment maintenue.

----------


## 564.3

Pour ce soir c'est grillé pour moi.




> Nous organisons une petite soirée de beta-testing (nous avons besoins de feedbacks!) ce jeudi à notre studio au 204 rue Saint Martin Paris 3ème.
> Tout le monde est le bienvenue !


J'ai des doutes que je me déplacerais jeudi, mais je me suis inscrit à la newsletter pour tester une beta qui serait distribuée.

----------


## vectra

> Nous organisons une petite soirée de beta-testing (nous avons besoins de feedbacks!) ce jeudi à notre studio au 204 rue Saint Martin Paris 3ème.
> Tout le monde est le bienvenue !
> 
> Merci !


Viendez à Toulouse  :Vibre:

----------


## Yves Signal

Bon j'ai craqué pour Moss et Arizona Sunshine ce week-end.
Je n'ai utilisé ni l'un, ni l'autre, mais j'ai recommencé à péter du robot dans RoboRecall  :Vibre: 

Petite questions pour le super sampling, on est censés utiliser le Debug Tool de l'Oculus à chaque fois qu'on lance un jeu ?
Ça fonctionne pour les jeux Steam ?

----------


## Rodwin

> Hello
> 
> Désolé pour l'autopromo... nous sommes un jeune studio de créations VR (https://www.monochrome.paris/) et nous allons lancer notre premier jeu fin décembre.
> https://www.singularity5.com/
> 
> Nous organisons une petite soirée de beta-testing (nous avons besoins de feedbacks!) ce jeudi à notre studio au 204 rue Saint Martin Paris 3ème.
> Tout le monde est le bienvenue !
> 
> Merci !


Pas dispo jeudi, mais ça m'aurait bien tenté !
Si vous voulez me contacter : https://steamcommunity.com/id/rodwin

----------


## Hideo

Blade and Sorcery est sorti, j'veux des retours  :Bave:

----------


## 564.3

> Blade and Sorcery est sorti, j'veux des retours


J'avais fait un retours de la béta dans la page précédente: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12090234
L'EA apporte quelques nouveautés dont un nouvel environnement, mais ça ne change rien de fondamental.

Sinon les infos dans "Early Access Game" de la page Steam expliquent bien l'état actuel et les objectifs.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un concurrent sérieux à Pavlov, Contractor VR (ou pas). Mais visuellement et le feeling sont plutôt au dessus du lot.

----------


## vectra

J'ai une question qu'elle est bien.

J'ai modifié le script de configuration de Steam VR afin d'activer le snap turn dans les jeux.
Donc ouais, en effet, le joystick droit permet de faire des tours de 20° à chaque activation, et le gauche permet de déplacer sa position sans bouger son corps.

Ca ressemble à un rêve: un moyen facile de ne pas rester bloqué au centre d'une aire de jeu trop grande, comme c'est souvent le cas dans SuperHot et Unseen Diplomacy.
Sauf que... quand je veux bouger en marchant, ça ne fonctionne plus  :Cell: 

Y'a moyen d'avoir les deux? En gros, de se déplacer naturellement, mais de garder la possibilité de déplacer l'aire de jeu autour de soi pour ne pas rester bloqué dans un coin?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Blade and Sorcery est sorti, j'veux des retours


A quand, Mount & Blade VR  :Cell:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> A quand, Mount & Blade VR


Ca s'appelle Tales of Glory et c'est développé par un français, de mémoire. Tu peux tester une démo.

----------


## vectra

C'est pas loin d'un clone!
C'est vraiment con que Paradox n'ait pas sorti le truc lui-même, à ce stade. Ils ont déjà tout fait qui va bien pourtant...

Et sinon, mon snap turn quelqu'un  :Cell:  :remboursez:

----------


## 564.3

> A quand, Mount & Blade VR


Ça serait déjà pas mal qu'ils sortent Mount & Blade 2. S'ils faisaient autre chose entre temps, ça serait l'émeute  ::): 
Et ce n'est pas si facile de faire un bon jeu VR, quand on voit le design des interactions dans pas mal des gros portages…

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et sinon, mon snap turn quelqu'un  :remboursez:


Jamais tenté de faire ça. Dans les jeux il y a parfois une option, mais je ne savais pas que ça pouvait se configurer de façon générique.
Ça fait une rotation et translation de l'espace de jeu, un peu comme si OpenVR Advanced Settings était mappé sur des commandes ?
Ou t'as juste remappé les bindings de jeux avec l'outil de config Steam au cas par cas ?
Dans tous les cas, je ne vois pas trop pourquoi ça casserait le déplacement réel dans la pièce.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tant que j'y suis, les devs de Gorn sont en train de faire une grosse update avec une campagne scénarisée, des nouveaux décors et déconnades.
Ça devrait sortir en début d'année prochaine.

----------


## Erokh

> J'ai une question qu'elle est bien.
> 
> J'ai modifié le script de configuration de Steam VR afin d'activer le snap turn dans les jeux.
> Donc ouais, en effet, le joystick droit permet de faire des tours de 20° à chaque activation, et le gauche permet de déplacer sa position sans bouger son corps.
> 
> Ca ressemble à un rêve: un moyen facile de ne pas rester bloqué au centre d'une aire de jeu trop grande, comme c'est souvent le cas dans SuperHot et Unseen Diplomacy.
> Sauf que... quand je veux bouger en marchant, ça ne fonctionne plus 
> 
> Y'a moyen d'avoir les deux? En gros, de se déplacer naturellement, mais de garder la possibilité de déplacer l'aire de jeu autour de soi pour ne pas rester bloqué dans un coin?
> ...


A mon Avis, il faut plutôt que tu essayes de faire sans cette commande fig: si c'est bien la manip à laquelle je pense, ce n'est qu'un hack, quasiment, et ça provoque des bugs.
Je m'explique: la manip te permet de créer un offset avec la position par défaut de ton corps virtuel. Le problème est que cet offset n'est valable que pour le point de vue, pas pour le reste (interactions notamment).

Par exemple dans the lab, je pouvais grâce à ça marcher dans le vide, mais je ne pouvais pas interagir avec les éléments de la scène parce que le corps virtuel, lui, était resté à la position initiale.



La seule solution viable est donc pour moi de ne prendre que des jeux qui ont une gestion des déplacements via manettes (90% des jeux avec déplacements) et un espace de jeu assez restreint pour ne pas avoir à te deplacer.

----------


## vectra

J'ai dû modifier à la main un fichier de conf dans le répertoire Steam, sur une appli VR-bidule.
Ca a automatiquement désactivé le suivi des déplacements du corps (j'avance, je recule, je m'accroupis mais rien n'est transcrit à l'écran: uniquement un tracking de la direction de mon regard et de son angle par rapport à l'horizon) et activé le déplacement et la rotation du corps avec les joysticks.
Par contre, je peux interagir dans ce mode, c'est juste que ça détruit toute immersion et que ça ne m'intéresse pas du tout. Ca permet au moins d'explorer la totalité d'une scène 3D et de passer complètement à travers les obstacles (bonjour la gerbe). Ah, et impossible de changer d'altitude, donc pas d'escaliers par exemple.

J'aurais aimé garder le fonctionnement standard, mais pouvoir avoir une cheat-key permettant soit de tourner, soit de se déplacer. 

Unseen diplomacy exige 3*4m minimum et le dit cash (je ne les ai pas), et quant à SuperHot, je tombe dans plein de cas où l'ennemi avec un flingue est derrière mon écran PC ou de l'autre côté de la baie vitrée, alors que je suis désarmé. Si au moins je pouvais balancer des objets, mais même pas. Le jeu est génial, mais la finition 100% bâclée.

----------


## ExPanda

Certains d'entre vous jouent-ils à Pavlov sur un WMR ?
Pour éjecter un chargeur c'est sur le bas du touchpad, ça marche bien au début du tuto, et d'un coup le pad se met à contrôler un menu circulaire avec rien dedans (achat des armes ?), et plus moyen de retirer un chargeur. Si quelqu'un voit où est le problème, je suis preneur, je n'ai pas dépassé le tuto encore.  ::|: 





> quant à SuperHot, je tombe dans plein de cas où l'ennemi avec un flingue est derrière mon écran PC ou de l'autre côté de la baie vitrée, alors que je suis désarmé. Si au moins je pouvais balancer des objets, mais même pas.


Et pourquoi tu peux pas balancer des objets ? T'en as pas à disposition dans ces scènes  (il y a souvent plein de trucs qui traînent autour) ?
J'ai eu le cas aussi, où des ennemis se retrouvent derrière un objet physique dans mon bureau, ou une arme tombe au sol derrière mon mur (  :Emo:  ). Pas d'autre solution que de bouger au ralenti pour éviter les balles et attendre que l'ennemi soit assez proche, comme ils finissent tous par te foncer dessus de toute façon.

----------


## vectra

J'avais pas compris comment lancer des trucs (genre cendar ou bouteille  :Facepalm: ).
Mais si, y'en a gavé plein...

Par contre, Tchoupi vient de découvrir OpenVR:
https://www.etr.fr/actualite/4309-op...et-a-jour.html
https://github.com/matzman666/OpenVR-AdvancedSettings

Si je comprends bien, même avec un casque WMR, ce menu devrait me permettre de faire ma loi sur tous les jeux lancés par Steam (soit tous mes jeux tout court)...

----------


## 564.3

> Par contre, Tchoupi vient de découvrir OpenVR


C'est ballot, OpenVR Advanced Settings était en référence dans le premier post  ::): 

Sinon ce n'est pas prévu pour faire plein d'ajustements à la volée, plutôt un changement de temps en temps (en passant par le menu).
Genre pour enregistrer les vidéos je fais une rotation à 180° et une translation axe Z de 0.5m

Pour l'usage dans les jeux, j'aurais tendance à dire comme ExPanda: si ce n'est pas prévu, soit je n'achète pas (Unseen Diplomacy), soit je joue selon les contraintes de design (SuperHot).
Il y en a qui étaient partis "room-scale" à fond et ont finalement ajouté un mode de locomotion, parce qu'il n'y a même pas 20% des utilisateurs qui avaient assez d'espace.

----------


## vectra

Ca c'est con quand-même. 
Avoir une VR *enfin* au point et pas assez de place pour jouer  ::cry::

----------


## 564.3

> Ca c'est con quand-même. 
> Avoir une VR *enfin* au point et pas assez de place pour jouer


Bah à part Unseen Diplomacy, j'en vois pas qui sont restés avec une contrainte d'espace énorme.
La quasi totalité, du moment que tu peux te pencher (esquives) et agiter les bras sans rien casser, c'est bon.
J'ai un peu plus de 2.5x2.5m et des fois c'est piégeux, vaudrait mieux que je ne me déplace pas trop ou revienne au centre systématiquement que foutre un coup dans l'armoire ou la fenêtre…

----------


## vectra

Bon ça va, j'ai réussi à me débloquer sur Superhot. J'ai enchaînné les tableaux et pu visiter plusieurs fois le sweat-shop avec des Amiga 1200 partout  ::love:: 
Par contre, avec les contrôleurs WMR, lancer des objets est presque impossible. Merci le contrôle de merde pour lâcher l'objet.

----------


## Ornithorix

Je veux un jeu VR où on doit faire ca

----------


## vectra

Une vidéo sur les premières impressions du Pimax 8K.

Donc déjà, le 8K non-X n'est que du 2x2k upscalé, et déjà vendu tel quel à 800$. De plus, pas mal de problèmes en tous genres sur la qualité de tracking, bien que le modèle ne soit qu'un proto a priori.
Par contre, le tracking a enfin un degré de liberté moderne, le FOV est largement agrandi, et la qualité d'image est à peu près comme attendu, soit franchement top.
Il faut voir ce qu'il en sera réellement sur le modèle final, mais c'est pas si mal que ça a priori.

----------


## R3dF0x

> [youtube]
> 
> Une vidéo sur les premières impressions du Pimax 8K...


... qui date du 7 nov. 2017  ::blink::   ::siffle::

----------


## nodulle

> Je veux un jeu VR où on doit faire ca
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tNJeS6O6ds


Space pirate Trainer ? Ou alors tu veux juste tirer mou comme Fry ?  ::ninja::

----------


## lordpatou

Il veut tourner la manivelle.

----------


## Ornithorix

Un jeu VR dans le monde de futurama où on manivellera le fusil pour tirer dur et mou! Je veux tout!

----------


## 564.3

Il y en a qui font des super vidéos avec Blade and Sorcery. Celle là est vraiment très cool, il y a de la mise en scène et du skill.




À coté il y a PewDiePie qui a fait une vidéo où il connait à peine les controles et fait n'importe quoi en easy en hurlant... je dois être trop vieux pour ces conneries  ::|: 

Pour rappel, pour l'instant ce jeu c'est du sandbox avec des vagues d'adversaires.

----------


## nodulle

> Il y en a qui font des super vidéos avec Blade and Sorcery. Celle là est vraiment très cool, il y a de la mise en scène et du skill.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj24snLKs_Q


Excellent, mais c'est Robin des Bois !  ::o:   ::love::

----------


## darkmanticora

Yop les coins,

Y'en à qui ont pris contractors, si oui, ça donne quoi ? 

J'aimerais bien un truc à la onward mais plus proche de cod, juste dans le sens où tu serais pas obligée d'attendre 5 min pour rejouer...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Yop les coins,
> 
> Y'en à qui ont pris contractors, si oui, ça donne quoi ? 
> 
> J'aimerais bien un truc à la onward mais plus proche de cod, juste dans le sens où tu serais pas obligée d'attendre 5 min pour rejouer...


Ouais, on en parlait sur le chat Steam. Je l'ai pris. C'est aussi arcade que PavLov VR. Donc, tu meurs, tu respawns 10 secondes plus tard. Visuellement c'est très propre et les maps sont pas mal intéressantes.

----------


## darkmanticora

Donc ça peut le faire ?
A condition qu il y ai du monde... 
J'ai jamais joué à Pavlov d'ailleurs. 

Merci pour ton retour metal!

----------


## Hideo

Pro-tip : Tu prends les 2, tu joues 1h59 a l'un, 1h59 a l'autre et pis tu fais ton choix en refundant celui qui te plais le moins comme ca pas de regres.

Pour la playerbase, Pavlov est une valeur sur si c'est ton principal critere.

----------


## salakis

Et Pavlov a un gros taux de rejouabilité avec les nombreux mods dispo

----------


## Jasoncarthes

ça garantie pas toujours la pérénité, bam avais aussi énormément de contenue workshop mais est bien mort, le soucis est que le marché vr est un poil faiblard pour autant de fps dans la même catégorie à peu de chose près, mais pavlov j'ai plus souvent des cartes moches et moyenne genre le village de zelda à texture dégeu même si il y a aussi de la perle faut dire, par contre je déteste le mode ttt.
Pavlov est un jeux que j'ai bien rentabilisé et surlequel je me suis et m'amuse encore beaucoup, mais j'espère que les petits gars de contractors vont faire un suivis du tonnerre et prendre la relève de pavlov il est temps que le trône change de main  ::):

----------


## salakis

> ça garantie pas toujours la pérénité, bam avais aussi énormément de contenue workshop mais est bien mort, le soucis est que le marché vr est un poil faiblard pour autant de fps dans la même catégorie à peu de chose près, mais pavlov j'ai plus souvent des cartes moches et moyenne genre le village de zelda à texture dégeu même si il y a aussi de la perle faut dire, par contre *je déteste le mode ttt.*
> Pavlov est un jeux que j'ai bien rentabilisé et surlequel je me suis et m'amuse encore beaucoup, mais j'espère que les petits gars de contractors vont faire un suivis du tonnerre et prendre la relève de pavlov il est temps que le trône change de main


Faut le faire entre potes avec une bonne biere.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

alors là je suis convaincu! j'essayerais!
Sinon sur le forum steam les devs de contractors réfléchissent pour plus tard à un mode de jeux incluant les zombie (perso je serais pour un mode de jeux 5v5(ou plus)vzombie au milieux qui peuvent être attiré mais qui sont dans un camps à part ^^ )

----------


## 564.3

> alors là je suis convaincu! j'essayerais!
> Sinon sur le forum steam les devs de contractors réfléchissent pour plus tard à un mode de jeux incluant les zombie (perso je serais pour un mode de jeux 5v5(ou plus)vzombie au milieux qui peuvent être attiré mais qui sont dans un camps à part ^^ )


Il y a un mod coop vs Zombies dans Pavlov sinon, où on rejoint les zombies quand on crève. Ça a l'air plus ou moins bancal, mais à tester.

----------


## salakis

> Il y a un mod coop vs Zombies dans Pavlov sinon, où on rejoint les zombies quand on crève. Ça a l'air plus ou moins bancal, mais à tester.


Deja testé, c'est franchement pas evident, et vraiment fun. Jeter une arme a son pote qui a plus rien, entendre le leader qui te dit "Prend une grenade en plus, et si tu sens que tu vas crever, emporte des enfoirés avec".

Comme pour le TTT, ca depend des gens avec qui tu joue.

----------


## vectra

> À coté il y a PewDiePie qui a fait une vidéo où il connait à peine les controles et fait n'importe quoi en easy en hurlant... je dois être pas assez débile pour ces conneries


fixayd

Bon sinon, Talos Principle VR à 5,54€ sur Steam: j'achète maintenant ou tout de suite?  :Vibre: 
Sérieux, c'est bon? J'ai jamais joué à cette licence...

----------


## Hideo

A ce prix la je te dirais fonces. Je n'y ai jamais joué, mais les retours du jeu de base ont toujours été relativement bons et il parait que le portage VR est également réussi.

Du coup j'vais p'tet me laisser tenter moi aussi  :^_^:

----------


## septicflesh

Je le remet ici car OH PUTAIN !!!!
Bioshock en VR 
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/975837...lle-teasee.htm

----------


## nodulle

> Je le remet ici car OH PUTAIN !!!!
> Bioshock en VR 
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/975837...lle-teasee.htm


 ::o: 


Premier commentaire de baton2joie en dessous de la news. 
Circulez y'a rien a voir !  ::|: 


Dommage, je me voyais déjà arpenter Rapture.  ::sad::

----------


## septicflesh

> Premier commentaire de baton2joie en dessous de la news. 
> Circulez y'a rien a voir ! 
> 
> 
> Dommage, je me voyais déjà arpenter Rapture.


Ouin plus JAMAIS j'irais sur le site jeux video.com ..............

----------


## Hideo

Je suis allé sur le stream a l'heure prévue, une superbe bqnde de 3 gus en train de jouer a l'update de leur dernier jeu.... une simulation de chariot élévateur  :^_^: 

Le chat avait le mérite d'être rigolo

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Bon on s'est fais un peu déboité mais on s'est bien amusé ^^
je vais devoir mettre un objet au sol pour me repéré ou est le champs de vision de la caméra par contre  ::P:

----------


## Hereticus

Salut à tous !

Je ne sais pas si c'est ici que je devrais poser la question mais connaissez-vous un moyen de nettoyer efficacement et sans danger la membrane en tissu qui englobe l'occulus rift ? J'ai vu quelques solutions sur le web mais j'aimerais votre avis de canard  ::): .

Merci d'avance !

----------


## lordpatou

> Bon on s'est fais un peu déboité mais on s'est bien amusé ^^
> je vais devoir mettre un objet au sol pour me repéré ou est le champs de vision de la caméra par contre


Ca à l'air plutôt joli.

----------


## nodulle

> Bon on s'est fais un peu déboité mais on s'est bien amusé ^^
> je vais devoir mettre un objet au sol pour me repéré ou est le champs de vision de la caméra par contre


Ça à l'air sympa, merci pour la vidéo ! Je pense que je vais me laisser tenter (en plus il est en promo).  ::): 




> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est ici que je devrais poser la question mais connaissez-vous un moyen de nettoyer efficacement et sans danger la membrane en tissu qui englobe l'occulus rift ? J'ai vu quelques solutions sur le web mais j'aimerais votre avis de canard .
> 
> Merci d'avance !


C'est plus une question pour le topic du matos. Mais pour te répondre, il m'est arrivé de passer des coup d'aspi avec l'embout brosse. Et si y a des traces un peu plus incrustées, quelques coup d'éponge légèrement humidifié a généralement fait le taff.  :;): 
Et je parle bien du tissus qui englobe le casque, pas celui qui est dedans qui au final je n'ai jamais vraiment nettoyé, parce que jamais vraiment sale. (à part en passant un coup de chiffon en même temps que nettoyer les lentilles)

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Tu peut y aller il est très bien, il lui manque des petits trucs encore qui sont en cours d'acheminement comme le fait de pouvoir se consitituer entre pote avant d'aller sur un serveur mais ça va venir  ::):

----------


## darkmanticora

Moyen d'y jouer comme cod à savoir en mode autiste sans communiquer avec les autres membres ?
Il me tente bien je dois avouer !

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Tu peut mais comme c'est que du 5v5 il suffis qu'en face ils soit deux ou trois à jouer en mode non autiste, et t'est grave mal barré ^^
mais oui tu peut évidemment  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Tu peut mais comme c'est que du 5v5 il suffis qu'en face ils soit deux ou trois à jouer en mode non autiste, et t'est grave mal barré ^^
> mais oui tu peut évidemment


Comme dans les modes du genre S&D à Pavlov ? En Team Deathmatch ça doit jouer aussi, mais moins.

Sinon les soldes Steam ont démarré, et il y a un jeu gratos par jour (histoire de contrer les jeux gratos de l'Epic Games Store ?).
J'ai ouvert la case la plus à gauche et il y avait Budget Cuts dedans (que j'ai déjà fini).
Pour info il n'y a pas besoin de se connecter tous les jours, ça se cumule et on peut tout ouvrir d'un coup à la fin. Par contre faut pas rater le dernier jour, après c'est fini.

Edit: en fait c'était pas le jeu, juste le thème du jour.

----------


## vectra

Y'a du -50% de partout sur la VR.
Space pirate trainer tombe à 9€, les jeux Croteam à -85% (5.50€), les 3 Serious Sam pour une dizaine d'euros comme j'ai déjà acheté Talos hier, etc.

De la folie.

----------


## Bibik

J'avoue, le Croteam Vr Bundle est un pack vraiment intéressant en terme d'économies.

EDIT : En fait il est énorme ce bundle, t'as tous les Serious Sam et Talos Principle VR pour 15 balles, super deal  ::O:

----------


## vectra

Y sont bien, les Serious Sams?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ce sont de sacrés madeleines de proust pour ma part. Ayant patiné les deux premiers encouters en long, large et travers, pouvoir me retrouver en taille réelle dans les mêmes niveaux...C'est grisant.

Apres, ce ne sont pas les meilleurs jeux VR au monde, mais le taf fait est tout à fait correct niveau maniabilité, possibilité de déplacements,...

Et ces putain de boss de 50m de haut  :Bave:

----------


## 564.3

Les deux premier Serious Sam j'y ai pas énormément joué en VR, par contre le 3 je l'ai enchainé.

Il y a aussi un bundle VR Essentials avec des bons jeux dans des gens assez différents (Thumper, Budget Cuts, Space Pirate Trainer, Job Simulator, Sairento VR, GORN, SUPERHOT VR, Arizona Sunshine). Ça ajoute 15% de réduc aux réducs.

----------


## darkmanticora

Et l'épisode en wave shooter statique est pas mal également et 100 % dev pour la VR.

----------


## vectra

Visiblement, The Last Hope, on bouge pas du tout et c'est 100% statique.
Lequel tu me recommandes en particulier dans le lot?

----------


## 564.3

> Et l'épisode en wave shooter statique est pas mal également et 100 % dev pour la VR.


Ouais c'est un des meilleurs du genre, avec Blaster of The Universe (vagues fixes / méthodiques aussi, plutôt du style bullet hell) et Space Pirate Trainer (plus de hasard, on apprend des comportements plutôt que des vagues).

Entre SS3 et The Last Hope, ça dépend des gouts et de la sensibilité à la cinétose.

J'ai préféré SS3, mais je ne l'avais qu'entamé sur desktop il y a fort longtemps. En VR, l'aspect exploration gagne pas mal.
Graphiquement ça fait plus ancien et les proportions sont parfois bizarres, mais vu l'univers/gameplay ça ne jure pas trop.

Vivement Serious Sam 4 !

----------


## Maalak

Dites, je vais me lancer sur un Oculus go, mais question bête pour ne pas me retrouver idiot devant le produit déballé comme lorsque j'avais acheté la N3DS : est-ce qu'un chargeur de tablette ou smartphone suffit ou faut-il que j'achète un chargeur plus puissant spécifiquement pour cet appareil ?

----------


## Jefiban

J'hesite, karnage chronicles ou dungeon Knight? Ils semblent très bon les deux et très similaires...

----------


## 564.3

> Dites, je vais me lancer sur un Oculus go, mais question bête pour ne pas me retrouver idiot devant le produit déballé comme lorsque j'avais acheté la N3DS : est-ce qu'un chargeur de tablette ou smartphone suffit ou faut-il que j'achète un chargeur plus puissant spécifiquement pour cet appareil ?


Pour l'instant on n'a pas eu de retours concernant le Go, pas sur que quelqu'un en ait un sur le forum. C'est plus probable qu'il y en ait qui achètent le Quest l'année prochaine.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'hesite, karnage chronicles ou dungeon Knight? Ils semblent très bon les deux et très similaires...


Pas si similaires que ça. Karnage Chronicles c'est de l'action/RPG d'aventure avec un bon niveau de production, Dungeon Knight c'est du rogue-lite avec une réalisation plus cheap.
Les deux peuvent avoir un intérêt, selon ses gouts.

----------


## vectra

Petite remarque: est-ce que ça vaut le coup de mettre 200 euros pour un système qui ne propose que des jeux sur mobile et des contrôleurs à la ramasse, sans parler de manière générale de la qualité et de la précision du suivi?
Pour ceux qui ont _déjà_ un PC pas trop naze, il y a déjà des casques WMR+manettes dans cette gamme de prix.

----------


## ptibogvader

> J'hesite, karnage chronicles ou dungeon Knight? Ils semblent très bon les deux et très similaires...


J'ai testé que Karnage chronicles et je déconseille fortement. Aucun interet et le gameplay Vr est à chier: Tu trouves un casque, tu le ramasses et le poses sur ta tête? Non, tu le touches, il disparait, tu baisses la tête et tu ouvres l'inventaire à ta ceinture puis tu équipes le casque dans l'inventaire.

----------


## Maalak

> Petite remarque: est-ce que ça vaut le coup de mettre 200 euros pour un système qui ne propose que des jeux sur mobile et des contrôleurs à la ramasse, sans parler de manière générale de la qualité et de la précision du suivi?
> Pour ceux qui ont _déjà_ un PC pas trop naze, il y a déjà des casques WMR+manettes dans cette gamme de prix.


Réponse simple : parce que c'est un cadeau de Noël (qui ne m'aura donc rien coûté)  :;): 

Pour le PC, il commence à être naze après plus de 6 ans, ce sera mon prochain gros poste de dépense d'ici cet été. )

----------


## lordpatou

Et tarrive pas à te faire offrir un "vrai" casque ? Je ne troll pas hein, un WMR autour des 200euros c'est trouvable.

----------


## vectra

Sinon, vous nous feriez une chtite liste des soldes VR qui en valent le coup?  ::o:

----------


## 564.3

> Et tarrive pas à te faire offrir un "vrai" casque ? Je ne troll pas hein, un WMR autour des 200euros c'est trouvable.


Avec un vieux PC, ça ne tournera pas correctement.

Concernant le choix d'un Oculus Go, ça dépend de ce qu'on espère pouvoir en faire.
Si c'est pour regarder des vidéos au plumard quand on n'est pas trop regardant sur la résolution, c'est intéressant. Ou éventuellement jouer à des jeux NES ou autre sur écran virtuel, éventuellement via Steam Link si c'est dispo sur le Go.
Il y a aussi des expériences VR "castrées", mais pour vraiment s'immerger et interagir avec un monde virtuel il faudrait au moins le Quest (en mobile/standalone).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai testé que Karnage chronicles et je déconseille fortement. Aucun interet et le gameplay Vr est à chier: Tu trouves un casque, tu le ramasses et le poses sur ta tête? Non, tu le touches, il disparait, tu baisses la tête et tu ouvres l'inventaire à ta ceinture puis tu équipes le casque dans l'inventaire.


Ça ne m'avait pas plus choqué que ça, les autres RPG en VR ne font pas spécialement mieux niveau interaction. On gère assez peu de matos en général, ou alors ça fini en écran 2D + pointeur laser… (surtout quand c'est un portage)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon, vous nous feriez une chtite liste des soldes VR qui en valent le coup?


Ceux que j'ai déjà, je ne vois pas leurs soldes dans ma wishlist  ::ninja:: 
J'ai déjà un peu trop bourré mon backlog, et il n'y en a pas qui sont prioritaires parmi les autres.

----------


## vectra

Fais pêter  :Vibre: 

J'ai Skyrim, Superhot, Eagle Flight, Arizona Sunshine, Race the Sun, Talos Principle et Space Pirate Trainer.
J'ai juste testé SuperHot & Eagle Flight faute de temps, mais là c'est les vacances  :Vibre:

----------


## 564.3

Pour info, le dev d'OpenVR Advanced Settings est plus ou moins continué par d'autres gens: https://old.reddit.com/r/Vive/commen..._profiles_and/

Il y en a un qui veut permettre de configurer des raccourcis pour changer la ref de l'espace de jeu, je ne sais plus qui voulait ça sur le forum.
Pour l'instant il n'a l'air de vouloir faire que les rotations, mais ça permettrait de faire du snap turn & co dans n'importe quel jeu tout en maintenant les déplacements réels.




> Fais pêter 
> 
> J'ai Skyrim, Superhot, Eagle Flight, Arizona Sunshine, Race the Sun, Talos Principle et Space Pirate Trainer.
> J'ai juste testé SuperHot & Eagle Flight faute de temps, mais là c'est les vacances


Euh bah je ne sais pas si je suis une référence, mes jeux les plus joués cette année c'est du genre BeatSaber, In Death et H3VR  :;): 
Et mon coup de cœur c'est Jet Island.

Y a Pavlov VR qui est en soldes pour une misère là, déjà qu'il ne coute pas chère à la base. Mais faut aimer les FPS multi.

----------


## 564.3

> Euh bah je ne sais pas si je suis une référence, mes jeux les plus joués cette année c'est du genre BeatSaber, In Death et H3VR 
> Et mon coup de cœur c'est Jet Island.


Petit détail quand même: évidemment Beat Saber et H3VR ne sont jamais soldés, vu qu'ils se vendent par camions et sont encore en EA à un prix cadeau.

----------


## vectra

H3VR, c'est si bien que ça?

----------


## 564.3

> H3VR, c'est si bien que ça?


Faut aimer les flingues, les sandbox et les mini jeux plus ou moins bien finis.
C'est surtout que le dev sort des nouveaux jouets et modes très régulièrement.

À priori pas mal de monde aime bien, vu qu'il est toujours assez haut dans les ventes et jeux les plus joués.
Comparatif avec Pavlov et Onward https://steamdb.info/graph/?compare=...,496240,555160
En ce moment c'est le calendrier de l'avent avec un nouveau flingue chaque jour et des nouveaux modes de jeux en arène contre des bots, il y a plus de monde que d'hab.

Mais comme je disais, ça dépend beaucoup des gouts. Je passe plus facilement du temps à me détendre dans un bac à sable solo qu'à me stresser dans un FPS compétitif multi.

----------


## Hem

Je viens de me prendre Beat Saber, c'est vraiment sympas.

Par contre je galère à trouver des bonnes maps, y'a que des trucs de geeks++ qui s'enjaillent sur des japoniaiserie et de la pop américaine  ::ninja:: . Bon après c'est un problème que j'ai sur tout les jeux musicaux, j'ai l'impression d'être le seul no-life à m'ambiancer sur du funk et des beats africains. Je vais aller me faire mes maps à moi tout seul à base de MHD et Aya Nakamura  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Hideo

En parlant de BS, j'ai testé hier et aujourd'ui le mod multijoueur... tain c'est super bien foutu. 

Tu crées crée une room, y'a un serveur browser du coup on peut join n'importe qu'elle partie ouverte, sélection de la prochaine map au vote/random, on est représenté par un model 3d et on voit en direct celui des autres. 
En jeu le classique, on a un tableau qui affiche le score de tout le monde en temps réel. Et c'est compatible avec toutes les musique de BeatSaver. 

'tain on s'est fait plaisir avec des copains.

Et c'est tout simple à installer : 

Avec le BeatSaberModInstaller il faut cocher "CutomUI" et "Custom Avatar Plugin", et coller le contenu du rar qu'on peut trouver ici (BeatSaberMultiplayer-Steam/Occulus.zip
) dans le dossier steam de Beat Saber. 
On lance le jeu une fois pour qu'il génère un fichier, on redémarre BS et on a un beau menu "Online" pour rejoindre du peuple.

----------


## nodulle

> Je viens de me prendre Beat Saber, c'est vraiment sympas.
> 
> Par contre je galère à trouver des bonnes maps, y'a que des trucs de geeks++ qui s'enjaillent sur des japoniaiserie et de la pop américaine . Bon après c'est un problème que j'ai sur tout les jeux musicaux, j'ai l'impression d'être le seul no-life à m'ambiancer sur du funk et des beats africains. Je vais aller me faire mes maps à moi tout seul à base de MHD et Aya Nakamura .


Ah ça, les gout et les couleurs !  ::):  Mais dans ce type de jeu je pense qu'il faut faire des concessions. Perso je suis plutôt rock mais au final je m'éclate plus sur les titres type électro. Je trouve que ça s'accorde beaucoup mieux à ce type de jeu.
Sinon pour trouver de bonnes map, go sur bsaber.com tu peux écrémer en fonction des notes. En plus maintenant il y a un mod qui permet de synchroniser les titres en favoris sur le site directement dans le jeu.

----------


## vectra

Bon les gens,

Doom VR à 15 balles: go ou pas go?
Je vois des avis très très contrastés sur le jeu, donc je reviens vers vous avant de faire des bêtises...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bon les gens,
> 
> Doom VR à 15 balles: go ou pas go?
> Je vois des avis très très contrastés sur le jeu, donc je reviens vers vous avant de faire des bêtises...


C'est l'un des jeux qui soit visuellement le plus impressionnant à condition d'avoir le bon matos. Au risque de se retrouver avec un rendu crade. Sinon, c'est aussi speed et nerveux que Doom 2016. En terme de contenu, le jeu est très court. Il se contente de proposer une nouvelle aventure en reprenant les quelques niveaux du jeu d'origine. Il faut compter environ 2-3h de jeu. La disposition des armes sur les controlleurs sont plutôt étrange et certaines armes ont été remplacé. Ex, l'asset du BFG a été remplacé par celle du lance grenade.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le seul soucis de ce Doom pour moi, c'est qu'il est étudié pour le déplacement à coup de teleportation (les finish move c'est comme ca, on se TP sur un démon pour le defoncer) mais comme ya du mouvement "normal", j'essaie de jouer avec. Et les deux modes ont leur qualité et leur défaut. Du coup, je ne sais pas lequel choisir.

----------


## septicflesh

Les gars oui les gars car on sait que les filles dans les jeux videos sont qu'une légende :D ..................................................  .... je rigole  ::o: 
Il faut absolument que vous prenez le jeu MOSS si vous l'avez pas encore, car putain qu'est ce que c'est beau et frais ............... j'aimerais plus de jeu de ce type en VR moi, merci sony d'avoir accepté le portage sur PC  ::o:

----------


## Graine

Est ce qu'on peut prendre Skyrim VR et coller une sauvegarde de la version de base?

----------


## septicflesh

D'apres mon dernier test a préciser que j'ai skyrim vr en non officiel, les savs du skyrim non vr et vr ne sont pas compatible. A voir avec la version vr officiel x)

----------


## salakis

Soirée bien sympa sur pavlov hier. Comme d'hab j'ai joué en solitaire sur des serveurs EU, et la bonne surprise, ca a été le search and destroy avec des anglais super agréables, deconneurs et vraiments ouverts a ce qu'un petit francais (litéralement... Les types faisaient en moyenne 1m90  ::O:  ).

Ca va me manquer des parties aussi fun.

----------


## Rodwin

N'hésites pas à prévenir sur le canal steam CPC VR quand tu te lances une partie en multi, je suis sûr qu'il y a des canards que ça intéresserait !

----------


## salakis

> N'hésites pas à prévenir sur le canal steam CPC VR quand tu te lances une partie en multi, je suis sûr qu'il y a des canards que ça intéresserait !


C'est vrai que j'ai pas le reflexe, faut que je le fasse

----------


## vectra

Y faut un micro pour jouer à Pavlov?  ::sad::

----------


## salakis

> Y faut un micro pour jouer à Pavlov?


C'est pas obligé, mais le micro intégré sur le vive aide ouais

----------


## salakis

Bon, j'ai fais un joli craquage avec ma thune de noel:

----------


## Rodwin

Joli !

----------


## Graine

Salut !
Hellblade ça fonctionne correctement en WMR?

----------


## vectra

> Bon, j'ai fais un joli craquage avec ma thune de noel:


T'as vraiment craqué le PEL, toi.
Tu savais que le Pimax 5K sortait le 1er Février à 399 €?  ::siffle:: 


_Ce message est entièrement sponsorisé par la jalousie._

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> T'as vraiment craqué le PEL, toi.
> Tu savais que le Pimax 5K sortait le 1er Février à 399 €?


Ouais mais y a pas le sans fil.  ::P:  Et TPCast est trop encombrant.

----------


## Erokh

> Salut !
> Hellblade ça fonctionne correctement en WMR?


Oui, ça fonctionne très bien. Par contre, que ce soit wmr ou pas, c'est le même gameplay qu'en 2D: vue tps et contrôle au pad.

----------


## Graine

Dac merci!

----------


## salakis

> Ouais mais y a pas le sans fil.  Et TPCast est trop encombrant.


Ceci  ::trollface:: 

Ouais, j'ai profité d'avoir mon nouveau job pour me faire plaisir. D'ailleurs j'ai pris aussi un truc comme ca: 



Monté tout a l'heure, c'est vraiment la classe  :Bave:

----------


## nodulle

Et du coup, tu as aussi acheté des rideaux pour tes problèmes de tracking au début ?  ::ninja::

----------


## salakis

> Et du coup, tu as aussi acheté des rideaux pour tes problèmes de tracking au début ?


Les soucis de tracking venaient de deux tableaux qui reflechissaient trop la lumière. Je les décroche a chaque fois uniquement  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Il paraît qu'il vous faut des jeux de mots avec le froid sur ce topic. Je pense que vous allez regretter d'avoir écrit un titre pareil, parce que j'ai une histoire à vous raconter.

Il était une froid un canard qui avaient les palmes gelées car l'eau de la mare était froide, pardi.
"Gla gla gla, qu'est-ce que j'ai froid, j'en ai marre de cette mare. Je me fais berner, je voudrais hiberner." disait-il en claquant des dents.
Et par ailleurs, il souffrait de maux dans le ventre. "J'ai mal au foie, ça me gave !" se plaignait-il.
Mais tous ces gémissements faisaient un certain tapage et sur ces entrefaits vint Jacques la canne. "Oh le canard, sans mentir, si ton ramage se rapporte à ton plumage, c'est un coup de marteau qui t'attend !
- Mais voyons Jacques , je n'y peux rien, j'ai foie et j'ai mal au froid !
- As-tu seulement essayé ce baume au gras ? Viens par ici que je te lustre les plumes !"
- Mais tu as raison ! C'est miraculeux !"

Moralité : Canne lustre, contre le froid, Gras de canard.

----------


## wiotts

:Clap:  ::lol::

----------


## poulpator

Hey les canards augmentés. 
J'ai la reconnaissances des Oculus Touch qui déconne depuis aujourd'hui sur Beat Saber. Suis-je le seul avec le souci ? c'est arrivé d'un coup et j'ai beau réinitialiser, changer les piles etc.. rien n'y fait  ::(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ceci 
> 
> Ouais, j'ai profité d'avoir mon nouveau job pour me faire plaisir. D'ailleurs j'ai pris aussi un truc comme ca: 
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/16...g?v=1510503433
> 
> Monté tout a l'heure, c'est vraiment la classe


Tu l'as pris où et à combien ton VRGE ?

----------


## salakis

> Tu l'as pris où et à combien ton VRGE ?


Sur leur site. 100 euroroubles avec frais de port.

Ca evite que ca traine, c'est pratique.

----------


## septicflesh

> Sur leur site. 100 euroroubles avec frais de port.
> 
> Ca evite que ca traine, c'est pratique.


Il faut que je fasse un blague bien beauf ............... :D
C'est quoi la VERGE quand vous parlez de la VR ? x)

Au passage je me suis pris hellblade avec sa version VR a 15 balles  ::o:

----------


## Ornithorix

Yay, j'ai résolu mon blem avec le vive. Ma caméra qui marchait pas sur le vive , ben en fait fallait brancher le casque sur le port USB 2.0 et pas 3.0.... Du coup je me casse plus la gueule sur le fil :3

----------


## salakis

> Il faut que je fasse un blague bien beauf ............... :D
> *C'est quoi la VERGE quand vous parlez de la VR ? x)*
> 
> Au passage je me suis pris hellblade avec sa version VR a 15 balles


Un truc que tu cloue au mur parce que ta compagne te dit qu'elle en a marre de se prendre les pieds dedans a chaque fois  ::trollface::

----------


## Maalak

Alors, ça donne quoi le pr0n en VR 3D avec ton casque, salakis ?  ::trollface::   ::ninja::

----------


## salakis

> Alors, ça donne quoi le pr0n en VR 3D avec ton casque, salakis ?


Le gameplay est pas mal, mais le scenario meriterait d'etre plus travaillé.

----------


## 564.3

> Hey les canards augmentés. 
> J'ai la reconnaissances des Oculus Touch qui déconne depuis aujourd'hui sur Beat Saber. Suis-je le seul avec le souci ? c'est arrivé d'un coup et j'ai beau réinitialiser, changer les piles etc.. rien n'y fait


Essaies peut-être de re-étirer les ressorts des piles ou les renforcer avec d'autres. J'étais tombé là dessus et l'avais posté dans le topic matos:




> En passant, il y a un bricolage qui vient de sortir pour éviter les problèmes de micro déconnexion / pertes de tracking sur les jeux où on fait des grands mouvements rapides: ajouter un ressort pour mieux caler les piles. https://old.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...o_the_battery/
> Je ne sais pas ce que ça donne avec les manettes WMR, ça pourrait peut-être aussi aider.

----------


## septicflesh

> Un truc que tu cloue au mur parce que ta compagne te dit qu'elle en a marre de se prendre les pieds dedans a chaque fois


Merci je dormirais moins con x)




> Hey les canards augmentés. 
> J'ai la reconnaissances des Oculus Touch qui déconne depuis aujourd'hui sur Beat Saber. Suis-je le seul avec le souci ? c'est arrivé d'un coup et j'ai beau réinitialiser, changer les piles etc.. rien n'y fait


C'est marrant que tu parles de ça, en voulant essayé mon rift a un membre de ma famille hier, je me suis tapé que des décrochage de mes touchs alors que j'ai jamais eu de probleme jusqu'a ce jour. Au final aujourd'hui j'ai resolu le probleme en débranchant mes capteurs avec une réinstallation au propre et depuis plus de probleme ^^.

Et sinon je viens voir que le jeu "Rise of the tomb raider" est compatible avec les casques VR, qu'est ce que ça vaut ? Quelqu'un a deja essayé ? 

Merci

----------


## ExPanda

Je crois bien que ce n'est pas le jeu qui est compatible VR, mais juste un truc séparé de l'histoire, genre se promener dans le manoir Croft.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Par contre la demo du remake de tomb Raider 2 est full compatible VR

----------


## poulpator

> Essaies peut-être de re-étirer les ressorts des piles ou les renforcer avec d'autres. J'étais tombé là dessus et l'avais posté dans le topic matos:


Ha merci, je tenterai ça parce que jouer à BS est devenu impossible  ::(:

----------


## Graine

J'ai testé Eagle flight hier soir.
Ben la critique d'ackboo correspond a l'idée que je me faisais du jeu aussi.
J'ai eu le jeu a 10€ heureusement.

----------


## vectra

Moi j'ai bien aimé. Heureusement qu'il valait 10 balles, mais je regrette rien.
Par contre, il y aurait d'autres jeux de vol comme cela?

----------


## Epikoienkore

De mon côté j'aime énormément Eagle Flight. Si le jeu est assez facile à traverser d'une traite, chopper toutes les étoiles propose un réel challenge et amène des sensations que la simple traversée des épreuves en ligne droite ne propose pas vraiment.

Et voler à ras de Seine est vraiment sympa. J'aime me balader dans ce Paris post-apo et chopper les collectibles qui passent à portée sans pour autant vraiment les chercher. C'est reposant et tout à fait agréable. Pas un grand jeu, certes, mais payé 20€ sur PSVR j'y trouve largement mon compte.

----------


## Sellig

Meilleurs vœux et bonne année 2019 à toutes et à tous !

----------


## Rodwin

Bonne année les canards VR !

----------


## 564.3

> Moi j'ai bien aimé. Heureusement qu'il valait 10 balles, mais je regrette rien.
> Par contre, il y aurait d'autres jeux de vol comme cela?


Pas vraiment le même mécanisme, mais j'aime bien Blueshift. C'est un proto plutôt sympa (et gratos), dommage que le dev n'ai pas l'air de continuer à bosser dessus. En gros on a des jets aux mains et on peut planer. Il n'y a pas de réel challenge à rester en l'air contrairement à Jet Island, c'est plus pépère, mais les sensations de vol sont très réussies je trouve.

----------


## 564.3

Du matos VR qui a l'air de s'être vendu à Noël. Il y a une bonne bosse dans les stats de certains jeux, notamment Pavlov, et surtout Beat Saber qui est en train de partir en orbite.



Ref: https://steamdb.info/graph/?compare=...,617830,578620

----------


## salakis

> Du matos VR qui a l'air de s'être vendu à Noël. Il y a une bonne bosse dans les stats de certains jeux, notamment Pavlov, et surtout Beat Saber qui est en train de partir en orbite.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/01/02/a4e...ff6ca18fae.png
> 
> Ref: https://steamdb.info/graph/?compare=...,617830,578620


D'ailleurs, l'ambiance sur pavlov varie du WTF au ultra cute. Mais les gamins qui commencent a s'y mettre... Putain non...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Maalak

C'est marrant ces courbes en vagues, ça reflète les achats qui sont plutôt faits le week-end, non ?

----------


## mrFish

> C'est marrant ces courbes en vagues, ça reflète les achats qui sont plutôt faits le week-end, non ?


Attention c'est pas le nombre de vente mais les joueurs connectés. Mais sinon oui les pics sont sur les samedi et jours fériés.

----------


## mrFish

> C'est marrant ces courbes en vagues, ça reflète les achats qui sont plutôt faits le week-end, non ?


Attention c'est pas le nombre de vente mais les joueurs connectés. Mais sinon oui les pics sont sur les samedi et jours fériés.

----------


## nodulle

Le pic sur beat saber ça doit être pour se réchauffer en ces courtes et froides journées d'hiver.  ::o: 

Edit : petite MAJ sur Budget Cuts avec l'ajout notamment de traduction (dont en français). Ça tombe bien, je ne l'avais pas encore lancé !  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> D'ailleurs, l'ambiance sur pavlov varie du WTF au ultra cute. Mais les gamins qui commencent a s'y mettre... Putain non...


Arf, ça fait depuis longtemps même si ça doit empirer, surtout en ce moment…

En 2017:



> Des gamins ont été vus dans Onward (posts sur Reddit), et j'en ai personnellement croisé un dans Pavlov (en plus dans mon "équipe"). Un vrai aimant à headshots: il courait partout en parlant avec d'autres gens IRL, du coup on l'entendait débouler à 2 couloirs de là. Je captais rien, à priori ce n'était pas une langue latine ou germanique.


Vivement qu'ils retournent à l'école  :tired:

----------


## nodulle

Ouais on en croisent assez régulièrement. Ça ne joue pas l'objectif, ça fait n'importe quoi et ça te gueule dans le casque (surtout quand ça se fait buter)...  ::|:   :Facepalm:

----------


## salakis

> Ouais on en croisent assez régulièrement. Ça ne joue pas l'objectif, ça fait n'importe quoi et ça te gueule dans le casque (surtout quand ça se fait buter)...


La derniere fois, sur une map de type "shooting range", le gamin tuais les gens a repetition, du coup, en cercle autour du spawn, et TK jusqu'au rage quit...

----------


## 564.3

> La derniere fois, sur une map de type "shooting range", le gamin tuais les gens a repetition, du coup, en cercle autour du spawn, et TK jusqu'au rage quit...


L'admin du serveur peut le kicker sinon, non ? Peut-être qu'il était dans l'autre équipe.
Je n'ai pas vraiment regardé ce genre de features du jeu.

----------


## Couillu

https://twitter.com/htcvive/status/1080826574549639169

Ouuuuuh !  :Bave:

----------


## vectra

Et pas de Vive 4K, 5K?
Je ne parle pas du prix, mais de la résol  ::ninja:: 
/thread

----------


## ExPanda

> https://twitter.com/htcvive/status/1080826574549639169
> 
> Ouuuuuh !


Tu parles, ils vont annoncer un autre casque autonome, donc rien d'intéressant pour la VR sur PC.

----------


## vectra

'chier.
'culé.

----------


## Hideo

Ils ont floute l'image mais un peu comme des glands, meme si c'est probablement voulu. Je mets ma piece sur "ViveGloves"

----------


## Couillu

Ouais on dirait bien Vive Gloves, mais le signe vive posé sur la caisse de gauche laisse penser au vive cosmos.

----------


## 564.3

> Ouais on dirait bien Vive Gloves, mais le signe vive posé sur la caisse de gauche laisse penser au vive cosmos.


Et sur celle du milieu il y a écrit Vive Sort… On verra dans quelques jours ce qu'ils vont nous déballer, mais je ne retiens pas mon souffle.

Edit2: d'après RoadToVR c'est Vive Port au milieu, j'avais pas regardé l'image en qualité suffisante (une valise pour une boutique en ligne ? Peut-être pour ranger de la déco de stand, ou un serveur local histoire de pas avoir de problèmes).

Au mieux ça serait peut-être une implémentation maison du modèle qui a leaké chez Valve, à un tarif élevé comme d'hab. Ils peuvent espérer se placer en alternative au Pimax 5k qui coute 700$ casque seul.

Ils vont sans doute tenter de contrer le Quest avec une révision du Focus intégrant leurs controleurs 6DOF déjà dispo en addon devkit, mais à voir ce que donne leur tracking.


Il y a aussi eu des articles sur une autre boite chinoise qui propose du tracking controleurs 6DOF intégré à l'API mobile Vive, potentiellement utilisé par pas mal de constructeurs par chez eux. Le principe a l'air assez bizarre, avec des brassards qui servent de repère aux controleurs pour éviter le drift avec IMU des controleurs seuls. Peu probable que ce soit très fiable/précis, à voir.

Edit: en fait la boite est américaine https://www.roadtovr.com/6dof-contro...via-vive-wave/
Et il y a des marqueurs sur les controleurs et brassards pour ajouter un controle optique plus classique.

Edit2: Pour le coup, l'article d'UploadVR est plus précis https://uploadvr.com/finchshift-6dof-controllers/
Je n'étais pas allé chercher les infos de précision et latence, mais ce n'est pas terrible effectivement. À voir dans quels cas d'usage c'est suffisant.

----------


## 564.3

Pour revenir à la discussion (plutôt que parler matos), une méthode pour se faire des abdos en acier avec BeatSaber:




https://twitter.com/Arcane_Scope/sta...53704294735872

----------


## ExPanda

Pas faux, la discussion matos aurait plus sa place dans le topic matos.  :;): 

Beat Saber avec les pieds...  ::O: 
Bon, faut déjà que je refasse toutes les chansons de façon normal vu que le jeu a été remis à zéro.

----------


## Hideo

Le week-end commence, l'année aussi, on va commencer avec un petit gift bon pour le Karma. 

Après avoir filé un coup de main pour la traduction FR des sous-titres pour Surv1v3, les devs m'ont gentiment filé une clef à filer à des potes. 
Tous mes potos équipés l'ont déjà, du coup c'est vous qui allez en profiter  ::lol:: 

Rapide rappel, c'est un shooter hardcore (genre Onward) mais surcouche Left 4 Dead. Coop jusqu’à 3, et c'est de la balle : mes meilleurs moments coop JV de toute ma vie. 

C'est parti sur un cpcgift, fin du bouzin à 18h ce soir ! C'est un peu court mais j'me suis dis que ça pourra être joué ce week-end.

http://cpcgifts.ovh/giveaway?gaID=5334333095149568

----------


## FixB

Merci, je connais pas, mais ça a l'air intéressant  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Je n'aurai pas trop le temps de jouer et je suis toujours pas sûr de supporter du FPS en VR, alors je laisse ma place.
Mais merci de faire profiter les canards, c'est sympa.  ::):

----------


## Couillu

> Pas faux, la discussion matos aurait plus sa place dans le topic matos.


J'avoue avoir eu la flemme de chercher le topic matos, j'ai pas de drapeau dessus...  ::siffle::

----------


## FixB

> J'avoue avoir eu la flemme de chercher le topic matos, j'ai pas de drapeau dessus...


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...ment-virtuelle

----------


## Hideo

Feloche à Rodwin pour la clef  :;):

----------


## Rodwin

Merci beaucoup Hideo !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

D'ailleurs, ça donne quoi Survive au niveau contenu ? Je ne l'ai pas retouché depuis sa sortie.

----------


## Hideo

Il ne reste plus qu'une mission pour boucler le chapitre 2 et y'a 5 missions par chapitre. Donc 9/10 missions et 3 chapitres de prévus.
Passé les premières heures d'apprentissage et d'erreurs de débutant on met généralement une petite heure et demie pour clean une mission entièrement.
Ca veut dire qu'on fait l'objectif secondaire (magazine qui débloque un accessoire), éventuellement les skins qui sont sur le chemin (figurines à trouver un peu partout). 

On est efficaces (pas de game over -> recommence depuis le last checkpoint), mais on prend notre temps pour faire les choses bien, on clean les maisons pour bien se ré-équiper et on ne laisse que peu de Z derrière nous, des fois qu'on ait besoin de reculer.

J'ai 25h au compteur, on enlever 5 petites heures de test au quidam / copains.
En terme d'update, ils ont sorti presque tout le chapitre 2 entre le 21 septembre et aujourd'hui, et y'a régulièrement des updates de Quality Of Life comme hier.
J'adore leur jeu et les mecs bossent comme des tarés, j'avais vraiment envie de les aider pour leur trad  :^_^:

----------


## Ornithorix

Roooooh je viens de découvrir sur pavlov qu'on peux équiper le shotgun a deux cartouche sur les hanche à la place du couteau et du pistolet, et qu'on peux placer un pistolet à la place du couteau. C'est partit les round avec 5 shotgun sur moi! 1 dans chaque main, 2 sur les hanches et 1 dans le dos! ou alors quadruple revolver. Recharger c'est pour les faibles!
Va falloir tester avec les smgs tiens.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Roooooh je viens de découvrir sur pavlov qu'on peux équiper le shotgun a deux cartouche sur les hanche à la place du couteau et du pistolet, et qu'on peux placer un pistolet à la place du couteau. C'est partit les round avec 5 shotgun sur moi! 1 dans chaque main, 2 sur les hanches et 1 dans le dos! ou alors quadruple revolver. Recharger c'est pour les faibles!
> Va falloir tester avec les smgs tiens.


Je viens également de tester le mode spectacteur, qui permet de modifier le niveau d'échelle de la map. Voir des rounds entiers avec des persos aux proportions de GI Joe, ca rend vraiment super bien et ca donne un effet génial. Ten es limite à te suicider au début du round pour admirer ce mode :D

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Mais  ::XD::

----------


## rickey

je me suis acheté  onward en promo. Après plusieurs tentatives rien à faire au bout de quelques minutes j'ai la gerbe. 
Est-ce que pavlov est très différent à ce niveau ?

----------


## Prade

> Roooooh je viens de découvrir sur pavlov qu'on peux équiper le shotgun a deux cartouche sur les hanche à la place du couteau et du pistolet, et qu'on peux placer un pistolet à la place du couteau. C'est partit les round avec 5 shotgun sur moi! 1 dans chaque main, 2 sur les hanches et 1 dans le dos! ou alors quadruple revolver. Recharger c'est pour les faibles!
> Va falloir tester avec les smgs tiens.


Je faisais le coup des 5 shotgun au début, notamment sur la map Village TT, c'est pas mal pour que les gens te reconnaissent et flippent  ::P: 

Mais finalement ce n'est pas très efficace, à moins de faire 2 headshot à la suite les shotgun ne tuent pas assez rapidement, et toujours compliqué de viser avec les deux mains en même temps.
Rien ne vaut une bonne AK-47 désormais ! 

Pour ceux d'ailleurs qui veulent s’entraîner au tir et au rechargement rapide rien ne vaut la map des zombies pour la pratique. Devoir recharger son arme quand ta 40 zombies qui te foncent dessus ça te motive à faire vite !

----------


## Ornithorix

> je me suis acheté  onward en promo. Après plusieurs tentatives rien à faire au bout de quelques minutes j'ai la gerbe. 
> Est-ce que pavlov est très différent à ce niveau ?


Pavlov on bouge encore plus rapidement que dans onward, donc gerbofinication plus rapide.
Astuce pour avoir moins la gerbe: si tu es en mode déplacement dans une roomscale, il faut se déplacer régulièrement dans la zone dans la réalité et ne pas trop rester fixe. Marcher meme quelque centimetre ca remet un peu le cerveau dans le contexte. Par contre si tu est en mode devant l'ordi sans déplacement possible, ben.... achète des pilules contre le mal des transport :3

----------


## Sorkar

La dernière fois que je l'ai test on pouvais tourner que par coup de 20° (en gros) avec le stick, ils ont inclus le "smooth turn" depuis ou toujours pas ?

----------


## Ornithorix

Je sais pas. Etant en roomscale je n'utilise pas de turn. Il me semble avoir apercu un smooth quelquechose dans les options.

----------


## Dicsaw

La flippe: plus d'image sur l'oculus, diode orange, je tests en chargeant les services oculus avec Tray Tool (sans passer par le home bidule): ça marche. Je relance le logiciel Oculus: ça marche plus.
Au final c'était la dernière maj des drivers nvidia, j'ai tout désinstallé/réinstallé avec DDU, maintenant c'est niquel.

Sinon j'ai chopé quelques trucs: 

Contractors VR: Bonne gestion des armes, ça se joue bien MAIS les modes de jeu sont un peu plan-plan et les maps sont beaucoup trop grandes (même si elles sont bien conçues). Je redoutais un peu l'effet Pavlov avec des parties bordéliques et des weaboos de csgo partout et c'est pas le cas, ça fait du bien. A surveiller.

Project Cars 2: On voit les bords du casque en vr  ::wub::  Ça devrait être la base pour les simulateurs, ça gomme complétement le fov réduit tout en apportant de LIMMERSION.  :Perfect: 
Bon après en dehors du support vr travaillé le jeu est bof. La conduite est zarb 90% du temps en fonction des classes de voitures (les GT3 sont celles qui souffrent le moins de ce problème je trouve, avec parfois des sensations qui pourraient se rapprocher des simulations, certaines open-wheel sont rigolotes aussi), y'a la blinde de features mais ça s'emboite pas super bien. Par exemple la météo dynamique, sur le papier c'est cool mais dés qu'il pleut le handling est insupportable, comme si les bagnoles se retrouvaient sur de la glace. Le gros point positif c'est le nombre de circuits différents.

 Y'a aussi beaucoup de voitures mais vu qu'il doit y avoir que 10% d’entre elles vraiment sympas à conduire... c'est dur de le recommander, c'est pas de l'arcade ni de la simu, ça se joue pas suffisamment bien à la manette et si vous avez un volant vous allez automatiquement vous rediriger vers des jeux avec une conduite plus intéressante, je sais pas trop quel marché ils visent avec cette série.

----------


## Nibher

C'est marrant, mon impression c'est que ça tient trop la route sous la pluie, comme quoi  ::P: 

J'aime beaucoup PCars2 même si j'admets qu'il est loin d'être parfait. En tous les cas c'est le seul à proposer autant de voitures/circuits, avec cycle jour/nuit et météo dynamique. Je reconnais que certains combo ne sont pas terribles mais c'est aussi la seule simu (en attendant ACC) à demander aux joueurs de s'adapter comme en vrai à autant de conditions changeantes, ce qui le rend à mes yeux plus réaliste que la plupart des autres simus qui ne demandent qu'à reproduire une série de hotlaps parfaits puisque rien ou presque ne changera entre 2 courses. Et le tout, cerise sur le gâteau, en VR  ::love:: 

Et Dirt Rallye aussi dans un autre genre le fait bien aussi en VR.

----------


## Dicsaw

Rfactor 2 fait aussi de la météo dynamique (pas avec autant de contenu, certes, mais tout est bien dans le peu qu'il y a  ::ninja:: ). Assetto commence a avoir des conditions changeantes avec les mods mais le fait de ne pas pouvoir voir les feux arrières des concurrents en vr m’empêche de faire autre chose que du hotlap.  :tired: 





> C'est marrant, mon impression c'est que ça tient trop la route sous la pluie, comme quoi


J'essaierai avec des réglages différents, je sais pas pourquoi le réglage par défaut est en "loose".

----------


## lordpatou

> Rfactor 2 fait aussi de la météo dynamique (pas avec autant de contenu, certes, mais tout est bien dans le peu qu'il y a ). Assetto commence a avoir des conditions changeantes avec les mods mais le fait de ne pas pouvoir voir les feux arrières des concurrents en vr m’empêche de faire autre chose que du hotlap. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'essaierai avec des réglages différents, je sais pas pourquoi le réglage par défaut est en "loose".


Sur AC si tu active le post process tu vera les feux stops.

----------


## Dicsaw

J'ai un bug graphique avec les pp en vr, et puis ça bouffe le framerate chez moi.

----------


## lordpatou

Ha ok.

----------


## Score2

Y’en a ici qui jouent à Elite en VR? Pour la maniabilité stick obligé ou il y a moyen de se dépatouiller au pad Xbox?

----------


## moutaine

Je pense que ça doit le faire, même si je sui en VR et hotas.

----------


## BoZoin

> Y’en a ici qui jouent à Elite en VR? Pour la maniabilité stick obligé ou il y a moyen de se dépatouiller au pad Xbox?


J'ai passé pas mal de temps sur les deux configuration. L'hotas apporte un vrai plus en immersion mais le jeu est tout à fait jouable au pad. Dans les deux config tu devra de toute façon passer pas mal de temps sur des tutos.

----------


## ExPanda

Je me suis pris *Creed : Rise to Glory*
Ça commençait bien, j'ai fait un entrainement, un combat, et... je me suis retrouvé enfoncé dans le sol jusqu'aux hanches.  ::O: 
Ce fut la fin de ma première session, j'ai voulu relancer aujourd'hui et... ça marche plus, l'affichage semble inversé entre les deux yeux, c'est horrible. Pas de soucis dans les maisons Windows ou Steam, ni sur d'autres jeux, je pige pas là.  ::huh::

----------


## 564.3

> Je me suis pris *Creed : Rise to Glory*
> Ça commençait bien, j'ai fait un entrainement, un combat, et... je me suis retrouvé enfoncé dans le sol jusqu'aux hanches. 
> Ce fut la fin de ma première session, j'ai voulu relancer aujourd'hui et... ça marche plus, l'affichage semble inversé entre les deux yeux, c'est horrible. Pas de soucis dans les maisons Windows ou Steam, ni sur d'autres jeux, je pige pas là.


J'avais vu des retours de gens qui passaient aussi un peu à travers le sol au début, mais ça ne m'est pas arrivé.
C'est le 4e jeu VR du studio, c'est bizarre qu'il y ait des gros problèmes du genre. Ils utilisent l'Unreal Engine je crois, mais peut-être qu'ils tentent de fausses bonnes idées à coté.

----------


## ExPanda

A priori le problème de vision c'est connu, ils ont posté un fix : https://steamcommunity.com/app/80449...9230214636019/
Et maintenant que j'y pense ça m'est arrivé en tentant le supersampling, mais le remettre à zéro ne corrigeait pas le soucis. Je teste ça ce soir si j'ai le temps.

----------


## nodulle

Pour ceux qui ne traîne pas sur le chat du groupe steam : *Soirée Rec Room ce soir à 21h !*  ::):

----------


## salakis

> Pour ceux qui ne traîne pas sur le chat du groupe steam : *Soirée Rec Room ce soir à 21h !*


J'en suis. Faut que je teste mon sans fil

Bon, j'ai toujours pas mangé, ca sera surement sans moi  :Emo:

----------


## ExPanda

Ah ben je viens de voir le message, l'installation est pas prête et je suis pas sûr d'avoir Rec Room à jour (petit débit inside  :Emo:  ), ça sera pour la prochaine fois.

Have fun !

----------


## Medjes

Coucou les Canards, Oculus commandé, livré demain (de toutes façons, ce soir, je monte ma nouvelle machine).

A très bientot....

----------


## ExPanda

Bienvenue !  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> J'en suis. Faut que je teste mon sans fil


Encore un qui va nous faire des 360° no scope et monter les escaliers sans demis tours inversés à chaque palier  ::): 

Sinon pour jouer le lundi ça deviens un peu cramé pour moi, je rentre en général après 21h et j'ai pas bouffé.

----------


## Rodwin

Pour moi aussi c'est compliqué le lundi.

----------


## nodulle

On peut évidement changer de jour, rien n'est fixé dans le marbre !  ::P: 

Est-ce que le mardi conviendrait au plus grand monde pour une soirée VR ?

----------


## salakis

> On peut évidement changer de jour, rien n'est fixé dans le marbre ! 
> 
> Est-ce que le mardi conviendrait au plus grand monde pour une soirée VR ?


C'est con, moi je suis plutot dispo le mercredi  ::ninja::

----------


## septicflesh

Perso je n'ai pas de vie social du coup je suis libre assez souvent mais je préfère le vendredi soir, ça ne vous tente pas plus ?x)

----------


## 564.3

Une nouvelle release par l'équipe qui a repris le dev d'OpenVR Advanced Settings.
La page de release: https://github.com/OpenVR-Advanced-S...tings/releases
La doc: https://github.com/OpenVR-Advanced-S...vancedSettings

Il y a une option pour déclencher un alt-tab pour les jeux qui ont besoin du focus de la fenêtre desktop.
Je ne suis pas sur de l'intérêt de la nouvelle option concernant le super-sampling, mais je n'ai jamais vraiment bidouillé ça.

En passant, faudrait mettre à jour le lien dans l'OP.

----------


## Medjes

Bon, ben j'ai enfin découvert la VR hier soir. Quelle claque... 

Bon, sachant que j'ai claqué pas mal sur le  nouveau pc et le casque, j'ai pas encore moult jeu dessus (à part ceux de l'oculus, et puis Beat Saber que ça c'est obligé..).

Je voulais savoir si y'avait bcp de monde sur Star Trek Bridge Crew, qui me fait infiniment de l'oeil, mais que si tu joues pas entre potes, ça risque d'etre plus compliqué... ?

----------


## 564.3

> Je voulais savoir si y'avait bcp de monde sur Star Trek Bridge Crew, qui me fait infiniment de l'oeil, mais que si tu joues pas entre potes, ça risque d'etre plus compliqué... ?


Des canards voulaient s'y remettre il y a quelques temps, je n'ai pas suivi où ça en était.
Sur SteamDB y a pas foule, même si pour un jeu VR c'est déjà pas mal: https://steamdb.info/app/527100/graphs/
Mais c'est crossplay avec Oculus et PSVR je crois.

Edit: on a quasi déjà eu une discussion identique il y a quelques mois, ça commence là: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11989508



Sinon cet article m'a bien donné envie de relancer Elite Dangerous https://www.polygon.com/features/201...2-the-view-dw2

----------


## nodulle

Il me semble même que maintenant on peut y jouer en mode desktop à Star Trek.

Mais si il y en a qui veulent y jouer, pourquoi pas. Je ne l'ai d'ailleurs jamais fini...  ::ninja::

----------


## Rodwin

Je l'ai, mais je n'y ai jamais joué, pour les mêmes raisons.
N'hésites pas à m'ajouter sur Steam si tu veux y jouer !

----------


## nodulle

::o: 


En plus il y a Star Trek Discovery qui vient de reprendre, ça me donne envie de rempiler dans Starfleet !  :Bave:

----------


## Medjes

Bon, je pense donc qu'il y a moyen de faire un équipage. 

Je vais recuperer des clés suite à mon achat de pc, que je vais revendre et me payer STBC avec.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Idem, je n'ai pas pu finir Star Trek Bridge Crew.
Et puis la nouvelle saison de Star Trek Discovery déchire !! J'ai cru que c'était un nouveau film Star Trek et non plus une série tellement c'est bon.

----------


## poulpator

J'avais lancé l'idée il y a deux mois avant de me faire chopper par Beat Saber. Du coup j'ai 10mn dans les menus du jeu... chaud pour s'organiser une session aussi  ::): 

Perso le premier épisode de la saison 2 m'a laissé un peu circonspect mais j'ai gravement envie de lancer Bridge Crew !!!

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je rejoins la barque, ayant commandé aujourd'hui mon casque Acer, qui devrait arriver en milieu de semaine prochaine.
Du coup je regarde un peu les jeux, vu que dans ma biblio je n'ai que ces titres compatibles:
- Elite Dangerous
- XP11
- Dirt Rally
- Everspace
- Project Cars
- Redout
- Subnautica
- Superhot

Beat Saber me tente grave, ça à l'air bien défouloir !

Sinon en gratos, j'ai listé The Lab, Rec Room, Google Earth.
Y'en a d'autres ?

Et on peut jouer aux jeux Oculus/Vive avec un casque WMR ?

----------


## vectra

Redout ne m'a pas du tout inspiré en VR. Pas de pas.
Quels jeux de course je peux jouer, donc?

Pour les trucs gratos VR, tu as au moins une centaine de trucs sur Steam. Entre les produits gratuits et les démos de produits payants, y'a de quoi faire. Sans parler de l'offre de g2a.com...
Mais y'a à boire et à manger dans le lot.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Redout ne m'a pas du tout inspiré en VR. Pas de pas.
> Quels jeux de course je peux jouer, donc?
> 
> Pour les trucs gratos VR, tu as au moins une centaine de trucs sur Steam. Entre les produits gratuits et les démos de produits payants, y'a de quoi faire. Sans parler de l'offre de g2a.com...
> Mais y'a à boire et à manger dans le lot.


C'est quoi l'offre de g2a ? Ils ont un pack VR ?

----------


## 564.3

> Je rejoins la barque, ayant commandé aujourd'hui mon casque Acer, qui devrait arriver en milieu de semaine prochaine.
> Du coup je regarde un peu les jeux, vu que dans ma biblio je n'ai que ces titres compatibles


Les simulateurs de bagnole ça peut rendre malade, en général faut s'habituer progressivement, tester diverses options, et ne pas essayer de forcer.
Le mode VR de Subnautica est plutôt mal branlé.

En jeux gratos t'as le principal (The Lab, Rec Room, Google Earth), j'ajouterais aussi:
- Waltz of the Wizard http://store.steampowered.com/app/436820
- NVIDIA VR Funhouse http://store.steampowered.com/app/468700
Et pas mal de démos sinon.

En jeux pas chères les plus populaires, pour ceux qui aiment leurs genres respectifs: Beat Saber et Pavlov VR. Sinon voir l'OP.

Sur Steam il faut installer le module de Microsoft, et de préférence les jeux qui supportent officiellement WMR. Les autres fonctionnent aussi, mais il peut y avoir des problèmes d'ergonomie (locomotion au trackpad) ou des bugs bizarres. En général il y a des méthodes de contournement, mais bon…
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_...5608-UPAH-6427

Pour Oculus il faut installer ReVive, mais je ne sais pas exactement comment ça se passe avec WMR.

----------


## JulLeBarge

OK merci, j'ai déjà de quoi m'amuser avec tout ça !

----------


## vectra

> C'est quoi l'offre de g2a ? Ils ont un pack VR ?


Ils ont des jeux VR à moins de deux euros. Qui ne valent pas beaucoup plus, mais ça reste intéressant...
Après, G2A, c'est un peu le marché gris.

Nvidia funhouse, j'ai testé sans spécialement apprécier...

Je dirais que ça vaut peut-être la peine de mettre un peu d'argent dans un jeu VR sur Steam, et de demander un remboursement si on n'accroche pas. Dans les jeux pas chers, il y a du bon mais pas que...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Sinon, il y a l'abonnement au HTC Viveport. Pour 10€/mois vous avez accès a une énorme bibliothèques de jeux chaque mois, dont pas mal de nouveautés. Il faut faire attention à la boulimie de jeux VR quand on début, on s'emballe vite sur pleins de trucs.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ma commande a été annulée, donc pour le moment je risque pas trop de m'emballer  :tired: 

Merci pour les conseils en tout cas, je garde ça au chaud

----------


## Rodwin

Tu ajouteras Payday2 à la liste !

Sinon, pour du Star Trek c'est un équipage de 4, c'est ça ?
Vous être dispo le dimanche soir ?

----------


## nodulle

> Tu ajouteras Payday2 à la liste !
> 
> Sinon, pour du Star Trek c'est un équipage de 4, c'est ça ?
> Vous être dispo le dimanche soir ?


Oui, c'est un équipage de 4. Le dimanche soir en général ou ce dimanche en particulier ?

Pour ce soir je ne pense pas être dispo.

----------


## Tilt

Salut
J'ai un petit lenovo explorer alors je débarque ici
ça vaut quoi Serious Sam VR ? et il faut prendre lequel, y'en a 36 versions ?
Et skyrim VR version "assis" c'est bien ?
Car je ne peux jouer que assis par manque de place pour le moment....

----------


## Hideo

Les vrais ce sont les first / second encounter et Serious Sam 3 *VR*. 
Fusion est juste un launcher commun.

C'est cool, du bon vieux SS ! La possibilité de jouer avec ses potos qui ont la version desktop est vachement appréciable. 
'tention par contre, ca bouge beaucoup et très vite, je le conseille pas pour les premières expérience VR.

----------


## Tilt

Okay je vais attendre merci. Puis les fps c'est plus trop mon truc.
Mais j'ai des bon souvenirs de SS avec des potes en coop !
Skyrim VR je vais attendre les soldes car là le prix c'est abusé ! Ils nous prennent pour des jambons carrément !

----------


## Hem

> Et skyrim VR version "assis" c'est bien ?
> Car je ne peux jouer que assis par manque de place pour le moment....


Pour jouer à Skyrim debout suffit d'avoir assez de place pour tourner sur soi les bras tendus (un cercle de même pas 2m de diamètres en gros). Y'a aucunement besoin de se déplacer physiquement, même quand j'y ai joué dans une pièce de 20m², tout était trop loin pour que je puisse y aller en marchant. Et maintenant j'y joue sur même pas 4m², ça passe nickel. Je fais juste gaffe à garder un petit tapis sous mes pieds qui me sert de repère pour pas que je m'avance trop.

Globalement j'aime pas jouer assis aux jeux où ton avatar marche, même à la manette. On y perd grandement en immersion à cause des angles de vue. Mine de rien pouvoir s'abaisser, se mettre sur la pointe des pieds, se pencher, etc. ça y fait énormément.

----------


## Tilt

Niet j'ai vraiment pas la place

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Okay je vais attendre merci. Puis les fps c'est plus trop mon truc.
> Mais j'ai des bon souvenirs de SS avec des potes en coop !
> Skyrim VR je vais attendre les soldes car là le prix c'est abusé ! Ils nous prennent pour des jambons carrément !


Serious Sam : The Last Hope, est sympa à jouer également. Tu restes debout mais inutile de bouger contrairement aux 3 épisodes. Last Hope est un wave shooter qui peut se jouer également en Coop. Tu as même droit à un sabre laser.
Si tu ne l'as pas déjà, et si t'aimes les jeux musicaux et les sabres lasers, alors fonces sur Beat Saber.

En simulation de vol, tu as VTOL VR. En jeu de mecha, tu as Archangel et Vox Machinae. Le premier est un rail shooter pour la partie solo. Il propose aussi du multi en match de 3vs3. Vox Machinae se joue comme dans un Mechwarrior mais avec les controlleurs.

----------


## Tilt

Rooo putain un mechwarior en VR ça doit être sympa  ::):

----------


## poulpator

> Tu ajouteras Payday2 à la liste !
> 
> Sinon, pour du Star Trek c'est un équipage de 4, c'est ça ?
> Vous être dispo le dimanche soir ?


Pour du Star Trek je suis chaud mercredi et dimanche soir.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Rooo putain un mechwarior en VR ça doit être sympa


Et le prochain Mechwarrior V supporterai la VR. Mais on n'a pas d'infos si les controlleurs VR seront supporté ou non.

----------


## salakis

Payday 2, j'ai essayé de m'y remettre hier soir, j'ai vu que l'arbre de competences avait completement changé, que c'etait devenu putain de complexe, j'ai meme pas cherché plus loin...

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a des soldes de jeux VR sur Humble Store.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...tual%20Reality

Skyrim VR est toujours à 30€ (je le prendrais ptet à 20€) et ces soldes ne sont pas énormes, mais c'est déjà mieux que rien.

----------


## vectra

J'ai acheté Facetted Flight en grosse promo à Nowel: c'est un jeu en Early Access qui me semble vraiment prometteur  ::w00t:: 
Pour l'instant, il n'y a décemment rien à faire dans le jeu et on se lasse assez vite, mais j'adore vraiment les contrôles et le feeling, même si (sacrilège) c'est une expérience assise qui utilise le pad Xbox.

En gros, on pilote un "avion" dans un cockpit en utilisant uniquement le pad. L'avion peut faire du sur place dans toutes les orientations possibles: c'est pas réaliste mais c'est rigolo et surtout facile à piloter. Dans le mode de jeu le moins pêté, on se ballade librement sur des maps pour choper des boules vertes dans des canyons. C'est con, sauf que c'est vraiment très bien fait: on a limite la gerbe lorsqu'on manoeuvre brusquement, on ressent TRES bien le vide ou la proximité d'éléments du décor, et c'est suffisamment maniable pour qu'on slalome stupidement à travers tout à s'en donner la gerbe. La liberté de mouvement de la tête dans le cockpit est vraiment utile et convaincante pour se repérer et ne pas rater sa cible.

Bref, l'auteur unique a fait un excellent moteur, mais ça serait bien qu'il mette un jeu sur ce moteur, qui pour l'instant végète un peu. Mais pour les 2€ que ça m'a coûté, je ne regrette rien.

----------


## Medjes

J'ai un poi peur sur les jeux d'avions et de voitures.. J'ai essayé samedi AirCar VR, et même si c'est splendide, ça m'a collé une cinétose (ouais, motion sickness c'est so 2018...) pas mal, avec deux heures de mal de bide pas bien. Du coup j'ai finis la soirée en Virtual Poker..

Partant pour Star trek les mercredis / dimanche. Probablement dimanche, vu que je recevrai des codes de jeux vendredi ou samedi, que je pourrais revendre / echanger, et me prendre ST à ce moment là.

Edit: merde, il est en solde à -50% sur le lien donné plus haut sur Humble... bon, on va craquer vite et faire un cadeau à la bourgeoise pour se faire pardonner !  ::):

----------


## vectra

La cinétose, on s'y fait petit à petit je pense. Effectivement, c'est peut-être pas par là qu'il faut commencer au début.

----------


## Medjes

Un coup de main ? 

Je ne pige pas la différence de prix... et de titre d'ailleurs...

https://isthereanydeal.com/search/?q=star+trek+bridge

Y'a des enormes differences dans les titres de jeu et dans les prix...

----------


## nodulle

Bridge Crew = jeu de base
the next generation = DLC

Je ne sais par contre pas du tout ce que vaut le DLC.

----------


## Medjes

::):  

Ca oui, quand même, je l'avais pigé  ::ninja:: 

C'est plus la différence entre un Star Trek: Bridge Crew, un Star Trek: Bridge Crew - SteamVR, un Star Trek: Bridge Crew - Oculus Rift, ou meme le Star Trek™: Bridge Crew. 

Pour etre sur de bien parler du meme jeu.... à moins que ce ne soit les clés, activable que sur Steam ou sur l'oculus store ?

Si je veux les deux,  si j'ai bien pigé, je pourrais faire c'est le jeu à 19. 99 sur humble, et le dlc à 13.49 sur Gameplanet. Ce qui fait une sacré eco par rapport au bundle.

----------


## nodulle

> Pour etre sur de bien parler du meme jeu.... à moins que ce ne soit les clés, activable que sur Steam ou sur l'oculus store ?


Je pense que ça doit être ça oui. De toute façon ça ne change pas grand chose car au final le jeu passe par le luncher ubisoft.

----------


## Tilt

> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a des soldes de jeux VR sur Humble Store.
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...tual%20Reality
> 
> Skyrim VR est toujours à 30€ (je le prendrais ptet à 20€) et ces soldes ne sont pas énormes, mais c'est déjà mieux que rien.


Merci pour l'info j'ai pris SkyrimVR, 30€ ça va !

----------


## Medjes

Bon, ben j'ai pas attendu, STBC est à moi ! 

Poulpator et qui d'autre déjà ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je sors à l'instant d'Ace Combat 7 sur PSVR et c'est dantesque !!! Le cockpit est ultra détaillé, les sensations sont énormes. Et je crois que je vais avoir un torticolis demain matin. Dommage que se soit aliasé. Vivement que les dévs activent rapidement la VR sur Ace Combat 7 PC.
Autre déception, la faible quantité de mission. Bon, en difficulté Normal, on en chie pas mal. En facile, j'en ai chié contre ces putains de Sukhoi 50.

----------


## moutaine

Tiens j'ai pris Beat saber avant hier (le jeu me faisait de l'oeil depuis un moment) après avoir vu une petite démonstration chez un pote.
Bon bah déjà deux jours que j'ai mal aux bras et déjà plus de deux heures de jeux. ::siffle:: 

Je crois qu'il va faire partie de mes GOTY. :B):

----------


## Medjes

Même ma femme y joue, à Beat Saber.... voir en redemande. 
Le seul truc est d'installer très vite le mode pour choper ouatmille chansons en plus.

J'ai regardé pour faire de la mix Vr, mais quand j'ai vu camera pro, green screen de partout, laisse béton. Mais j'ai lu un article sur mixcast qui ferait de la capture pour mixed reality sans green screen. Quelqu'un aurait déjà vu ou testé ? 

Et sinon, fais hier le tuto et le Kobayashi Maru sur Star Trek Bridge. J'adore. C'est hyper immersif. Donc du coup, je vais lancer un thread pour constituer un équipage dans la partie Jv reseau. Je crois qu'il en existait un, mais je remets pas la main dessus, meme via la recherche...

----------


## moutaine

> Même ma femme y joue, à Beat Saber.... voir en redemande. 
> Le seul truc est d'installer très vite le mode pour choper ouatmille chansons en plus.


Déjà fait. bon par contre faut faire un peu le tri car bon je n'ai pas encore le niveau expert+.

----------


## nodulle

> Même ma femme y joue, à Beat Saber.... voir en redemande. 
> Le seul truc est d'installer très vite le mode pour choper ouatmille chansons en plus.
> 
> J'ai regardé pour faire de la mix Vr, mais quand j'ai vu camera pro, green screen de partout, laisse béton. Mais j'ai lu un article sur mixcast qui ferait de la capture pour mixed reality sans green screen. Quelqu'un aurait déjà vu ou testé ?


Il y a 564.3 qui avait fait quelques vidéo avec LIV.




> Et sinon, fais hier le tuto et le Kobayashi Maru sur Star Trek Bridge. J'adore. C'est hyper immersif. Donc du coup, je vais lancer un thread pour constituer un équipage dans la partie Jv reseau. Je crois qu'il en existait un, mais je remets pas la main dessus, meme via la recherche...


Ici  :;): 





> Déjà fait. bon par contre faut faire un peu le tri car bon je n'ai pas encore le niveau expert+.


Oh Il y en a pas tant que ça des expert+, c'est surtout du niveau expert que l'on trouve. (À moins que tu tapes dans le speed metal  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Lambda19919

Je fais du Beat Saber aussi depuis ce weekend, et autant en Easy - Normal ça donne bien niveau jeu de Rythme avec un sabre laser, autant dans les difficulté au dessus j'ai l'impression d'utiliser des baguettes magique tellement ça va vite et que les seuls mouvements que j'ai le temps de faire sont avec le poignet. Je dois plus avoir l'âge pour ce genre de conneries  ::P: 
Au niveau des chansons supplémentaires via mod, vous avez des suggestions de titres sympas qui donnent bien dans le jeu? Perso j'ai trouvé le Daft Punk medley par Pentatonix vraiment pas mal foutu (bon j'aimais déjà bien le morceau avant, ça aide un peu) .

Et sinon je rejoue aussi à Eleven. Il est vraiment excellent ce jeu, sans doute mon jeu préféré en VR, et peut-être ma meilleure expérience en multi tout jeux confondu.

----------


## ExPanda

Gangnam Style.  ::ninja:: 
Il y a un gap entre difficile et expert sur Beat Saber, et les niveaux facile et moyen ne servent pas à grand chose, c'est dommage.

----------


## Medjes

> Ici


Merci  ! C'est fait  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Il y a 564.3 qui avait fait quelques vidéo avec LIV.


Ouaip, j'ai mis ça là https://www.youtube.com/user/564d3

L'écran vert textile coute ~2-3€/m² et je l'ai accroché à la bourrin. Le plus chiant c'est de l'éclairer de façon assez uniforme et sans y projeter d'ombres. Puis régler la latence et une chroma key qui n'entraine pas trop de bruit.
Le problème vu que j'ai tout bricolé avec les moyens du bord, c'est de le réinstaller puis re-régler.

En commentaire de celle ci j'ai mis plus de détail sur mon setup: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrDPrTlGcp0




> Hardware:
> - C920 set at 1280x720 30fps (cannot do 60fps), manual focus because it was messing up
> - i5-4950, 8GB RAM, GTX 1070
> - 2x ~1000 lumen lights on the sides (one is yellow, should fix that) and a filtered 800 in the back
> - textile green screen
> 
> Some software parameters:
> - output set at 940x540 (blurry anyway, but YouTube recompression worsened it) 30fps (camera limit); those low parameters are also saving my CPU from being overwhelmed
> - video latency set at 3 frames (100ms), not always perfect but good enough
> - chroma key is a bit darken green (95 or 96), to compensate for lighting

----------


## poulpator

> Je fais du Beat Saber aussi depuis ce weekend, et autant en Easy - Normal ça donne bien niveau jeu de Rythme avec un sabre laser, autant dans les difficulté au dessus j'ai l'impression d'utiliser des baguettes magique tellement ça va vite et que les seuls mouvements que j'ai le temps de faire sont avec le poignet. Je dois plus avoir l'âge pour ce genre de conneries 
> Au niveau des chansons supplémentaires via mod, vous avez des suggestions de titres sympas qui donnent bien dans le jeu? Perso j'ai trouvé le Daft Punk medley par Pentatonix vraiment pas mal foutu (bon j'aimais déjà bien le morceau avant, ça aide un peu) .
> 
> Et sinon je rejoue aussi à Eleven. Il est vraiment excellent ce jeu, sans doute mon jeu préféré en VR, et peut-être ma meilleure expérience en multi tout jeux confondu.


Là de tête je dirais : Caravan Palace - Lone Digger et Black Betty ; Seven Nation army ; Rap God ; Uptown Funk ; When Legends Rise ; Shake it Off (parce que oui BS me fait "écouter" du Taylor Swift  ::ninja:: ).
C'est possible qu'il y en ait certaines en Expert/Expert+ uniquement, je ne sais plus trop, je ne joue qu'en Expert opt. faster song  :Cigare: 
Y en a pleins d'autres genre de M.Jackson, Queen, Metallica etc.. mais souvent faut arriver à trouver la bonne parce qu'il y a pleins de pistes de merde qui ne suivent pas la musique ou font nawak avec les blocs ou les obstacles.

D'ailleurs si vous plafonnez en Difficile, n'hésitez pas à essayer le mode One Saber. Vous prendrez vite l'habitude de la vitesse comme ça.

----------


## nodulle

En général les map de Rustic sont excellente dont Uprising de Muse, I can't stop de Flux Flux Pavilion, HALLOWEEKEND, etc... Bite it de Jackson est en effet rigolote. Il y a aussi du Rammstein avec Du Hast et sonne qui sont pas mal du tout.  ::):

----------


## Luthor

> En général les map de Rustic sont excellente dont Uprising de Muse, I can't stop de Flux Flux Pavilion, HALLOWEEKEND, etc... Bite it de Jackson est en effet rigolote. Il y a aussi du Rammstein avec Du Hast et sonne qui sont pas mal du tout.



Je plussoie et je recommande vivement Ghostbusters Remix, mais ultra dur  ::):  Ajoute à ça Koto et c'est le top =)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoeXGiWO9dU

----------


## JulLeBarge

Purée vous me donnez envie avec vos discussions sur Beat Saber. J'ai regardé la vidéo pour Uprising de Muse, ça à l'air trop fun, surtout que je suis batteur et que ça respecte pas mal ce qu'on peut jouer réellement sur le morceau  :Bave:

----------


## Medjes

Nan mais hésite pas, c'est LE jeu de la VR. C'est hyper prenant, y'a la zique ET DES SABRES LASERS. 

Il te faut quoi de plus, honnêtement ?

Ma femme y joue. 

MA 

FEMME 

Y 

JOUE !

----------


## Medjes

Tiens, au fait, question : y'a t'il un moyen simple de faire une vérif parmis ses potes steams pour savoir s'ils sont aussi dans l'oculus app ? 
Pour trouver du monde, c'est plus facile d'avoir également la liste directement quand tu es sur l'app oculus que de devoir passer par Steam, du moins sur les jeux pris dans l'oculus.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Nan mais hésite pas, c'est LE jeu de la VR. C'est hyper prenant, y'a la zique ET DES SABRES LASERS. 
> 
> Il te faut quoi de plus, honnêtement ?
> 
> Ma femme y joue. 
> 
> MA 
> 
> FEMME 
> ...


Dès que je choppe un casque VR, je me le prends c'est certain  :;):

----------


## Lambda19919

> Shake it Off (parce que oui BS me fait "écouter" du Taylor Swift ).


Je l'ai essayé lui, et j'ai trouvé que c'était un des niveau les mieux foutu de ceux que j'ai téléchargé. ::ninja:: 


Merci pour les autres suggestions, je vais sans doute retélécharger une autre salve pour tester ce soir.  ::):

----------


## nodulle

> Je l'ai essayé lui, et j'ai trouvé que c'était un des niveau les mieux foutu de ceux que j'ai téléchargé.


Comme vous en parliez alors je l'ai faite tout à l'heure (ou re-fait, je ne sais plus) et au final je ne la trouve pas très intéressante  ::unsure:: . Je trouve le pattern peu intéressant et comme il varie peu, arrivé au milieu de la chanson je commence à regarder l'heure en me demandant quand est-ce qu'elle va finir...

Sinon ce que je peux suggérer comme autres chansons : Still Into You que je trouve très intéressante, Timewarp que je lance assez régulièrement en ce moment et il y a aussi The pretender des Foo Fighters. Surtout ne paniquez pas lors du final, tenez fermement vos sabres laser et gardez le rythme !  :;):

----------


## 2trinity6

> Purée vous me donnez envie avec vos discussions sur Beat Saber. J'ai regardé la vidéo pour Uprising de Muse, ça à l'air trop fun, surtout que je suis batteur et que ça respecte pas mal ce qu'on peut jouer réellement sur le morceau



Idem, et j'adore. Par contre si la musique n'est pas parfaitement calé, tu vas t'en compte immédiatement, et c'est extrêmement chiant voir injouable pour moi. 

J'adore _Imagine Dragons - Believer_, _The White Stripes - Seven Nation Army_ et pour le fun _Cotton Eyed Joe - Rednex_. 
Tu trouveras tout ici : https://beatsaver.com/index.php/browse/newest . 

C'est évident que tu ne regretteras pas l'achat.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vidéos maisons sur Ace Combat 7  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Sympathique !

----------


## ExPanda

> Par contre si la musique n'est pas parfaitement calé, tu vas t'en compte immédiatement, et c'est extrêmement chiant voir injouable pour moi.


Pareil, j'ai rage-quit un paquet de chansons customs à cause de ça.
Tellement m'ont paru "illogiques" ou pas calées sur le rythme de la chanson, t'as l'impression de jouer à un jeu d'adresse avec une musique de fond, mais pas d'être dans la musique...




> C'est évident que tu ne regretteras pas l'achat.


+1
C'est vraiment LA valeur sûre ce jeu.

----------


## vectra

Rrraah putain, Ace combat, c'est typiquement le genre de jeu que t'as envie de jouer avec un casque VR.
Ca reste arcade et pas trop prise de tête, et l'immersion dans le cockpit est un des trucs que la VR réussit le mieux, de loin (Facetted Flight est génial pour ça, avec des reliefs et tout).

En genre plutôt simu, sur PC, je cherche encore à voir ce que je pourrais utiliser. Mais une simu sans le hotas, et le hotas sans la vue de ses mains dessus, c'est pas évident.
Surtout, il faut voir à ce que la résol du casque permette de voir facilement les instruments qui sont nécessaires au vol.

----------


## Medjes

Bon, je confirme, je kiffe STBC. Super sympa hier soir à deux, j'ai hâte d’être à 4 en partie ! L'immersion est quand même très bien faite..
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...3#post12161353

Prochain départ dimanche 21h !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Rrraah putain, Ace combat, c'est typiquement le genre de jeu que t'as envie de jouer avec un casque VR.
> Ca reste arcade et pas trop prise de tête, et l'immersion dans le cockpit est un des trucs que la VR réussit le mieux, de loin (Facetted Flight est génial pour ça, avec des reliefs et tout).
> 
> En genre plutôt simu, sur PC, je cherche encore à voir ce que je pourrais utiliser. Mais une simu sans le hotas, et le hotas sans la vue de ses mains dessus, c'est pas évident.
> Surtout, il faut voir à ce que la résol du casque permette de voir facilement les instruments qui sont nécessaires au vol.


Surtout qu'en VR, tu as une meilleure appréciation des distances du coup, utiliser la mitrailleuse pour détruire un avion est plus simple que sur un écran. Idem pour se poser. En Simu en VR avec Mains virtuel mais sans HOTAS (quoique c'est probablement supporté) tu as VTOL VR.

----------


## Rodwin

DCS est très bon en VR, mais dur à prendre en main.
IL-2 est plus simple, mais moins détaillé.
Mon préféré en VR, ça reste Elite Dangerous.

----------


## septicflesh

Ohlalal salut les gens me revoilà x)

Un bon jeu sorti sur ps4 et dispo sur sur pc oculus, htc vive et WMR

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...shermans_Tale/

Il est à -15% j'en ai vu que du bon  ::o:  D'autre personne on test le jeu ?

----------


## Hideo

Yes, j'en ai fait la moitié en une bonne heure y'a quelque jours c'est très très bon et bien exécuté ! 

Par contre je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait de sous-titres pour le moment. La narration est au cœur du jeu donc bon anglais nécessaire. 
L'avantage c'est que les voix ont un très fort accent français, c'est voulu, ca aide un peu  :^_^:

----------


## septicflesh

> Yes, j'en ai fait la moitié en une bonne heure y'a quelque jours c'est très très bon et bien exécuté ! 
> 
> Par contre je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait de sous-titres pour le moment. La narration est au cœur du jeu donc bon anglais nécessaire. 
> L'avantage c'est que les voix ont un très fort accent français, c'est voulu, ca aide un peu


Quoi ? il est pas en français ? Pourtant sur steam c'est marqué texte et voix en en français  je ne comprends pas pour le coup  ::(:

----------


## Hideo

Effectivement, j'avais pas vu la fiche steam. 

J'ai pas vraiment cherché non plus, j'ai rapidement regardé si je voyais une option pour les sous-titres et j'ai rien vu dans la seconde du coup j'ai commencé.
Possible que j'ai loupé l'option du coup.

Edit : Ok donc visiblement pas de sous-titres mais y'a surement moyen de le passer en FR.

----------


## septicflesh

> Effectivement, j'avais pas vu la fiche steam. 
> 
> J'ai pas vraiment cherché non plus, j'ai rapidement regardé si je voyais une option pour les sous-titres et j'ai rien vu dans la seconde du coup j'ai commencé l'anglais ne me pose pas de soucis.
> Possible que j'ai loupé l'option du coup.


Désolé mais pour moi les sous titres sont vraiment important x) Est ce que tu peux verifier et me le confirmer pour que je me l'offre ? Merci <3

----------


## Fabiolo

> Désolé mais pour moi les sous titres sont vraiment important x) Est ce que tu peux verifier et me le confirmer pour que je me l'offre ? Merci <3


Hello, il n'y a pas de sous titre mais le jeu est intégralement enregistré en français, en allemand et en anglais.

----------


## septicflesh

> Hello, il n'y a pas de sous titre mais le jeu est intégralement enregistré en français, en allemand et en anglais.


Okay donc tu confirmes qu'il est bien en fr, c'est cool ça  ::):

----------


## Fabiolo

> Okay donc tu confirmes qu'il est bien en fr, c'est cool ça


Oui je te le confirme ne crains rien, le studio est français, ça aurait été dommage de ne l'avoir qu'en anglais.

Il suffit de cocher le petit drapeau tricolore dans les options.

----------


## septicflesh

> Oui je te le confirme ne crains rien, le studio est français, ça aurait été dommage de ne l'avoir qu'en anglais.
> 
> Il suffit de cocher le petit drapeau tricolore dans les options.


Okay, c'est dans mon panier, merci  ::P:

----------


## Fabiolo

Avec plaisir.

----------


## 564.3

> L'avantage c'est que les voix ont un très fort accent français, c'est voulu, ca aide un peu


Le narrateur a une super voix et prononciation.
Je trouve que l'accent français est plus difficile à comprendre, mais ça doit dépendre des habitudes (à force d'entendre du ricain ou du globish partout…).

J'ai fait le début hier aussi, et c'est du jeu d'aventure style "puzzle" (léger) bien foutu. Du genre trouver l'objet à utiliser à un endroit, pas de casse tête où on passe 30min sur une machine. J'ai désactivé les indices et il y a quand même un moment ou deux où j'ai un peu tourné en rond avant de trouver ce que j'avais raté.

En tous cas il y a plein de bonnes idées bien réalisées.
À priori il est plutôt court, mais je préfère ça que dilué, et le prix est très raisonnable.



Je reviens sur Beat Saber parce qu'un des leader de la scène modding a posté un résumé des derniers changements sur Reddit.

J'avais notamment raté la preview en ligne avec un rendu du jeu en JS, c'est du beau boulot. 
Exemple: https://supermedium.com/beatsaver-viewer/?id=31-11
Ils n'ont pas encore mis des raccourcis ou liens partout, mais ça devrait venir.

Pour rappel il y a aussi des playlists faites par les curateurs de bsaber.com, pour ceux qui cherchaient quoi essayer:
https://bsaber.com/category/playlists/
"Songs with fantastic flow" sont en général des compilations de charters bien connus, dont pas mal bossent aussi en freelance pour les morceaux officiels.

----------


## septicflesh

D'ailleurs sur le jeu "A Fisherman's Tale", c'est une narration de combien d 'heure de jeu environ ?

----------


## Fabiolo

> D'ailleurs sur le jeu "A Fisherman's Tale", c'est une narration de combien d 'heure de jeu environ ?



Tu veux dire en mettant bout à bout la narration de l'histoire, les phrases de rappel et les phrases d'aide en tout? en terme de temps d'enregistrement, ou simplement le temps de narration de l'histoire?

----------


## septicflesh

> Tu veux dire en mettant bout à bout la narration de l'histoire, les phrases de rappel et les phrases d'aide en tout? en terme de temps d'enregistrement, ou simplement le temps de narration de l'histoire?


Houla !!!
je ne pensais pas avoir autant de question pour une simple question  :Gerbe: 

Juste il faut combien d'heure pour en venir a bout ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Juste pour info, il y a Doom VFR à 12 balles chez Cdiscount. 
https://www.cdiscount.com/jeux-pc-vi...html#mpos=4|cd

Par contre d'après les forums Steam, la compatibilité avec l'Oculus est assez chaotique.

----------


## vectra

Acheté un jeu de zombies soldé à 2 euros sur Amazon:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/639460/Zombie_Riot/


Et drone hunter, un clone de Space Pirate à seulement 1 euros, vendu avec un vieux roller coaster en prime.

----------


## 564.3

> Houla !!!
> je ne pensais pas avoir autant de question pour une simple question 
> 
> Juste il faut combien d'heure pour en venir a bout ?


J'ai mis 1h30 sans speeder, et il me reste pas mal de trucs à trouver ou des réactions que j'avais raté, quand je vois la liste des achievements.
Mais pour ce genre de jeux, c'est l'expérience qui prime sur la durée je trouve. Ça vaut largement le cout si c'est ce qu'on attend.

----------


## septicflesh

J'ai un soucis avec le jeu hellblade VR

C'est la 1ere fois que je lance via le steam VR et au moment du message ou il me dise de bien régler mon casque audio pour un bon effet 3d, j'ai au appuyer sur n'importe quelle touche rien ne se passe je suis toujours bloquer a cette phrase. J’étends bien la musique en fond mais c'est tout.
Je suis sur oculus rift.

D'autre gens on se soucis ? Car je ne trouve pas la solution sur le net :/

Edit : je suis con j'avais pas vu qu'il fallait obligatoirement jouer a la manette ou au clavier souris. Du coup ça marche mieux

----------


## Brice2010

> La cinétose, on s'y fait petit à petit je pense. Effectivement, c'est peut-être pas par là qu'il faut commencer au début.


Des gens ont déjà testé le gingembre? J'avais lu que ca aidait énormément.

----------


## poulpator

> J'ai un soucis avec le jeu hellblade VR
> 
> C'est la 1ere fois que je lance via le steam VR et au moment du message ou il me dise de bien régler mon casque audio pour un bon effet 3d, j'ai au appuyer sur n'importe quelle touche rien ne se passe je suis toujours bloquer a cette phrase. J’étends bien la musique en fond mais c'est tout.
> Je suis sur oculus rift.
> 
> D'autre gens on se soucis ? Car je ne trouve pas la solution sur le net :/
> 
> Edit : je suis con j'avais pas vu qu'il fallait obligatoirement jouer a la manette ou au clavier souris. Du coup ça marche mieux


Du coup ça donne quoi en VR ? je suis en train de le faire sur One et je me posais la question vu comme l'ambiance sonore et visuelle est prenante.

----------


## vectra

> Des gens ont déjà testé le gingembre? J'avais lu que ca aidait énormément.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gingem...s_du_gingembre

C'est une bonne idée le gingembre: Wikipédia confirme l'effet sur la cinétose en préventif, et on en trouve du confit bio à pas cher (et c'est pas mauvais). C'est juste que je joue le soir, donc bof d'en prendre le soir a priori (excitant comme la caféine, non?). Perso, je ressens surtout la cinétose le lendemain, mais pas pendant ni juste après.

J'ai acheté hier une paire de bracelets d'acupuncture prévue pour le mal des transports: je vais essayer ça lors de ma prochaine session. Tant pis si c'est de l'arnaque, ça vaut le coup d'essayer au moins.

----------


## ExPanda

> Des gens ont déjà testé le gingembre? J'avais lu que ca aidait énormément.


Ce post avec l'avatar Maïté.  :Perfect:

----------


## Brice2010

> Ce post avec l'avatar Maïté.


 ::P:  J'avais même pas pensé.

L'idéal selon la grosse discutions reddit sur laquelle j'étais tombé et qui proposait cette astuce était les bonbons au gingembre (pastille ou sucette). Y'avait pas "la partie" excitante, et ils étaient même allé jusqu'à mesurer quand il fallait les sucer pour pouvoir jouer dans de bonnes conditions et 20 minutes faisait consensus. Ils parlaient également de 1 à 3 grammes selon la corpulence de celui qui porte le casque.

----------


## lordpatou

> Du coup ça donne quoi en VR ? je suis en train de le faire sur One et je me posais la question vu comme l'ambiance sonore et visuelle est prenante.


Ca donne la gerbe...enfin chez moi...si tu pousse les sessions au delà d'une heure à la louche. Je l'avais commencer en VR, mais finalement je l'ai fait sur écran.

----------


## nodulle

Le jeu a une vue en TPS il faut donc effectivement ne pas être sensible à la cinétose.  ::):  Mais le jeu intègre des options de confort en VR qui permet de régler la position de la "caméra" ainsi que de changer le "zoom" (je ne saurais comment appeler ça) qui permet de voir le niveau comme si c'était une maquette.

Mais sinon, malgré des combats un peu répétitif, j'avais bien aimé le jeu ! La réalisation sonore est en effet exceptionnelle !  ::o:  Une bonne expérience en VR.

Quand je repense à ce niveau qui se déroule entièrement dans le noir, uniquement guidé par les sons !  ::wub::

----------


## 564.3

Ça me fait penser que je l'ai toujours pas fini, je crois que j'ai passé les 2/3 selon la roue des runes… À chaque fois que j'y ai joué c'est parce que mes manettes VR n'ont plus de jus, ça n'aide pas.

Sinon l'ambiance est bien rendue, même si c'est dommage de controler un pantin à la "télécommande" plutôt que jouer soi même. D'un autre coté ça fait un détachement par rapport aux sections stressantes, ça passe mieux et ça reste plus immersif que sur écran (à priori, j'ai pas testé).

----------


## PrinceGITS

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gingem...s_du_gingembre
> 
> C'est une bonne idée le gingembre: Wikipédia confirme l'effet sur la cinétose en préventif, et on en trouve du confit bio à pas cher (et c'est pas mauvais). C'est juste que je joue le soir, donc bof d'en prendre le soir a priori (excitant comme la caféine, non?). Perso, je ressens surtout la cinétose le lendemain, mais pas pendant ni juste après.
> 
> J'ai acheté hier une paire de bracelets d'acupuncture prévue pour le mal des transports: je vais essayer ça lors de ma prochaine session. Tant pis si c'est de l'arnaque, ça vaut le coup d'essayer au moins.


Pour ma part, jouer au volant (j'avais testé Project Cars 2 à la manette) et ajuster les options graphiques pour être à 45+ fps ont résolu mon souci de cinétose dans Assetto Corsa.
Il faudrait que je regarde les paramètres graphiques de PC2 pour voir.

----------


## septicflesh

> Du coup ça donne quoi en VR ? je suis en train de le faire sur One et je me posais la question vu comme l'ambiance sonore et visuelle est prenante.


Concrètement c'est un très bon jeu et en vr il rend bien.
Le sound design du jeu est juste parfait, car c'est un jeu qui se joue sur la psychose et je trouve qu'avec le casque et le son 360° ça multiplie les sensations et le fait de suivre le personnage en arrière plan et de pouvoir tourner la camera autour de se personnage ça rend le dynamisme du jeu bon, meme lors des combats.
Le fait de pouvoir régler l'effet anti vomit ( dsl je ne sais plus le nom) je trouve ça vraiment bien et pour ma part je ne ressens pas de mal de crane ou autre.

Maintenant j'ai un problème sur le texte sous titrage car ayant un strabisme et c'est une des premières fois que je ressens ça sur un jeu sous titré, je trouve que le lettrage n'est pas optimum par rapport a d'autre jeu et ça me fatigue plus la vue et je suis obligé de stop l’expérience au bout de 45 minutes max

Les textures du jeu sont bien vieillotte a mon gout on dirait du skyrim niveau texture et pour un jeu récent ça manque de lisibilité, de profondeur car je trouve que c'est assez plat ( pourtant j'ai le jeu tourne en ultra) et donc avec le casque ça grossit le truc et donc je ne trouve pas ça terrible. Et le fait de jouer assis avec obligatoirement la manette ou le souris clavier, tu perds en immersion. Maintenant comme je l'ai dit plus haut le sound design, la narration, l'histoire rattrape le reste.

Et en plus le jeu te permet de switch entre la version VR et la version ecran ce qui rend le jeu cool et j’espère que bethesda en fera de meme pour rendre les sav compatible  ::):

----------


## Hideo

Dead Effect 2 a 7€

C'est un jeu mobile a la base, mais le portage est très propre et c'est plutôt agréable a jouer. Shooter-Rpg avec Campagne / Coop / PvP (me semble) de dispo et avec la promo y'aura pas mal de joueurs (4ieme meilleure vente VR en ce moment).
A ce prix la je conseille.

----------


## vectra

On peut se déplacer, ou bien c'est du rail shooter en 3DOF?

----------


## Hideo

Free move etoutetout. 
C'est assez complet, y'a des interactions avec environment, on bouge, on se planque, on fait pan pan avec plein d'armes (feu/arc/melee), y'a 3 classes differences avec des skills et des stats différentes, on a de equipment (qu'on peut améliorer), y'a un "scenario" mais y'en a un quand meme, different modes de jeu ...

A ce prix la c'est très bien et en 2h vous aurez le temps de voir si ca part en refund ou pas.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Surtout qu'il fait très Doom 3 tant dans l'ambiance que niveau visuel. Pour ma part, faut que je termine la campagne.

----------


## Tilt

J'ai fait une zone de conflit dans elite dangerous avec ma corvette.
C'est tellement intense que c'est fatiguant....Mais c'était bien fun !

----------


## Hem

Bon je commence à en avoir sérieusement ras le cul de la VR.
Comment on se débarrasse de tout ce putain d'environnement ? Je veux aucun truc de merde qui se lance quand je branche mon casque, aucune putain d'interface de maison à la con ou de hub. Juste je branche mon casque, je lance un jeu et j'ai le jeu sur le casque. Point. 

Entre les trucs steamVr, Oculus, Revive de mes couilles qui se lancent alors que je leur ai rien demander. Les jeux qui perdent le focus, la maison WMR qui pop sans raison (et qui par moment prend le focus des inputs alors que j'ai encore le jeu à l'image...), je peux pas faire une seule de session de jeu tranquille.

Désolé d'être vulgaire mais c'est abominable, c'est de loin ma pire expérience gaming (voir informatique tout court) en terme d'ergonomie. Franchement c'est mignon mais c'est une vaste blague de vendre ce genre de truc 400/600 balles.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ca c'est la VR sur PC. Sur PSVR c'est tout à fait transparent en plus du fait que tous les jeux soient optimisés correctement. 
Et j'avoue qu'effectivement, pour cette raison je passe plus souvent sur PSVR que sur mon casque WMR, pas de  prise de tête, tu branches, tu joues.

----------


## Hem

J'ai passé tout les services liés à la vr en démarrage manuel, j'ai tué tout les processus résiduels et j'ai renommé le fichier exe du hub wmr.
Il s'est écoulé moins de 10 secondes entre le branchement du casque et l'arrivé in-game dans mon vaisseau sur Elite : Dangerous. Ridicule.

Reste le truc Revive que j'ai pas réussi à choper, mais c'est le moins dérangeant de tous.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Etrange, Oculus Store ne m'a jamais dérangé. Revive est moins gênant. Il apparaît seulement quand une mise à jour est dispo. Et la maison dans SteamVR, je l'ai désactivé dans les options de SteamVR.
Le seul truc relou, c'est l'appli d'HTC qui me demande de m'authentifier alors que je veux pas. ET le pire, c'est qu'il apparaît même en dehors de mes sessions VR et il se met direct au premier plan. Du coup, tu es en train de jouer / regarder une vidéo, BAM !!! HTC me demande de me connecter.

J'ai beau tuer le processus, mais il revient le bougre.

----------


## ExPanda

Je pige pas ce coup de sang là.  ::huh:: 
A part le truc Oculus qu'il faut désactiver à la main, le reste ne se lance que quand on en a besoin, donc je vois pas le problème en fait. Quand je veux jouer je branche le casque, le temps qu'il démarre j'allume les manettes, et je lance le jeu "à l'ancienne". Je vois même pas ces "putain d'interface de merde de maison à la con de sa mère la tepu".  ::ninja::  En plus une fois un jeu lancé c'est même plus en mémoire donc ça change rien aux perfs, ça fait comme lancer un jeu classique mais avec un chargement un peu plus long quoi.
Et pour passer d'un jeu à un autre sans quitter le casque c'est pas mal d'avoir une interface. Même si oui le côté maison ne sert à rien, mais bon on s'en fout un peu de la déco autour de l'écran d'où on lance le jeu.




> (et qui par moment prend le focus des inputs alors que j'ai encore le jeu à l'image...)


Là j'ai même pas compris ce que tu voulais dire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Luthor

J'ai eu pas mal de soucis aussi au niveau surcouche, mais depuis la dernière mise à jour WMR c'est mieux :
Dans la maison WMR j'ai mis des raccourcis de tous les jeux SteamVR, du coup il lance SteamVR puis le jeu, sans passer par la bibliothèque Steam.
Reste Oculus et Viveport ou je suis obligé de passer par leur launcher.

Après il est clair que la techno logicielle est très jeune et pas du tout grand public. 

Pour en revenir aux jeux je suis à fond sur Fallout 4 VR, qui me surprend totalement. Je suis fan de New vegas et bien sûr je n'ai pas aimé Fallout 4, mais parcourir les terres désolées en VR c'est jouissif oO Dommage que ce soit devenu un FPS, mais je reconnais qu'après plus de 10 heures de jeu que je ne me lasse toujours pas et redécouvre totalement ce monde. Un must have pour moi.

----------


## Hem

> Là j'ai même pas compris ce que tu voulais dire.


Ce qui est affiché dans le casque = le jeu.
Ce qui reçoit les inputs = la maison.

Genre t'es dans Skyrim tu peux regarder normallement mais le jeu répond plus et t'entends les sons de la maison dès que t'essaies de faire un truc avec les manettes.

Et je suis 100% certain que la maison reste chargée en mémoire. Premièrement parce qu'on y rentre et sort sans temps de chargement. Deuxièmement à cause du bug que je viens de décrire. Et troisièmement parce que mes perfs sont meilleurs quand je la bypass (j'ai une rx480 4go, c'est léger pour de la vr).

Mais du coup maintenant mes jeux se lancent aussi rapidement (voir plus vite) que des jeux desktop.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Ce qui est affiché dans le casque = le jeu.
> Ce qui reçoit les inputs = la maison.
> 
> Genre t'es dans Skyrim tu peux regarder normallement mais le jeu répond plus et t'entends les sons de la maison dès que t'essaies de faire un truc avec les manettes.
> 
> Et je suis 100% certain que la maison reste chargée en mémoire. Premièrement parce qu'on y rentre et sort sans temps de chargement. Deuxièmement à cause du bug que je viens de décrire. Et troisièmement parce que mes perfs sont meilleurs quand je la bypass (j'ai une rx480 4go, c'est léger pour de la vr).
> 
> Mais du coup maintenant mes jeux se lancent aussi rapidement (voir plus vite) que des jeux desktop.


Clairement la le souci vient de ton install par contre. On a 5 postes VR à la maison (dont 3 WMR) qu'on utilise quasi quotidiennement et on a jamais eu ce souci. TU dois avoir un process qui fait parasite et switch le focus de ton application.

Par contre, oui la maison reste en partie en mémoire, elle prends +-256mo quand elle est en arrière plan. Par contre elle ne reste plus en mémoire graphique depuis pres d'un an (deux updates W10 en arrière), ou alors ton w10 n'est pas a jour?

----------


## Hideo

On peut complètement bypass la maison WMR ?

----------


## ExPanda

> Ce qui est affiché dans le casque = le jeu.
> Ce qui reçoit les inputs = la maison.
> 
> Genre t'es dans Skyrim tu peux regarder normallement mais le jeu répond plus et t'entends les sons de la maison dès que t'essaies de faire un truc avec les manettes.


Ah ouais, jamais vu de soucis de ce genre.  ::O: 
Tu as d'autres postes pour tester ou moyen de réinstaller ? Parce que ça sent le truc foireux là.


Pour la maison effectivement, je pensais à la mémoire de la CG (voir post de Kaze).

----------


## Hem

> Clairement la le souci vient de ton install par contre. On a 5 postes VR à la maison (dont 3 WMR) qu'on utilise quasi quotidiennement et on a jamais eu ce souci. TU dois avoir un process qui fait parasite et switch le focus de ton application.
> 
> Par contre, oui la maison reste en partie en mémoire, elle prends +-256mo quand elle est en arrière plan. Par contre elle ne reste plus en mémoire graphique depuis pres d'un an (deux updates W10 en arrière), ou alors ton w10 n'est pas a jour?


J'ai une version de retard (je suis en 1803, avril 2018), peut être que ça vient de là. Je préfère faire les majs fonctionnelles manuellement.
Mon install est relativement clean pour un poste que j'utilise tout les jours pour faire tout et n'importe quoi, je fais gaffe à n'avoir aucun processus, application ou service résiduels. Et j'ai rien de sombre qui tourne, pas de soft perso ou de truc ukrainiens  ::ninja:: .

Après honnêtement je rage sur les surcouches VR depuis le début, même quand ça marchait bien. Je vais pas aller chercher plus loin si en la virant ça marche mieux.

----------


## Hem

> On peut complètement bypass la maison WMR ?


Une méthode barbare c'est d'empêcher l’exécution du programme de la maison. Tu peux le faire en faisant disparaître l’exécutable sous : 

```
C:\Windows\SystemApps\EnvironmentsApp_cw5n1h2txyewy
```

Pour pouvoir renommer/déplacer le fichier faut être propriétaire du dossier et avoir les droits d'écriture (par défaut c'est ThustedInstaller qui a les droits).

De mon côté j'ai pas détecté de problème lié à cette manip, mais c'est pas du tout propre et je pense que c'est pas conseillé.

----------


## Erokh

C'est vrai que perso, j'ai la maison WMR qui se lance. De là je lance steam VR et ensuite je browse steam pour lancer le jeu/l'appli que je désire. Ça fait un peu fastidieux, et ça rajoute des temps de chargements inutiles, clairement.
Maintenant, ça me dérange pas plus que ça.

Par contre, si parfois je dois switcher le focus au démarrage de la maison, je n'ai jamais besoin de le faire après.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Perso, je lance le jeu depuis Steam et cela lance la maison WMR puis directement le jeu.
Ensuite, pas de souci particulier.

----------


## yougi

Je ne crois pas que l'info ait été postée, mais Onward est en essai gratuit sur steam pour l'instant.

Super initiative de leur part, et pratique pour tester avant achat... Que je ne ferai pas, c'est gerbotron 2000 pour moi  ::'(:

----------


## Zlika

Devrait aussi sortir pour Occulus et Vive (mentionné sur le site du studio), édité par "Sony Picture VR" qui n'est pas rattaché directement à la Pléstécheune.

http://www.tequilaworks.com/en/proje...ther-like-son/

----------


## JulLeBarge

Hello,

ça y'est mon casque WMR fonctionne, j'ai pu tester des trucs aujourd'hui, notamment Google Earth, The Lab, Beat Saber ( ::love:: ), Redout et Elite Dangerous.

Tout ça fonctionne très bien, mais j'ai eu quelques soucis avec d'autres trucs:
- RaceRoom: le jeu se lance "à mes pieds" et non face à moi, du coup je peux pas y jouer. y'a un truc à faire pour corriger ça ?
- sur The Lab ou dans la maison SteamVR, j'ai du mal à approcher des bords et des murs, comment on peu régler ça ?
- A un moment dans la maison SteamVR j'ai eu un gros crash du son qui est devenu super fort, ça vous le fait aussi ?

----------


## 564.3

> Tout ça fonctionne très bien, mais j'ai eu quelques soucis avec d'autres trucs


Je n'ai jamais eu ces problèmes, mais je n'ai pas de WMR.
Dans The Lab ou Steam Home, peut-être que la téléportation te met à une distance du mur dépendant de ta zone de jeu et il faut finir à pied. Je n'avais pas fait gaffe à ça, mais dans ton cas il y a peut-être un problème de définition de la zone dans SteamVR qui ne correspond pas bien à celle de Windows (pas sur comment ça se passe).



En passant, Creed a une période de jeu gratos sur Steam jusqu'à ce soir 21h (ça ne reste pas dans l'inventaire):
https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Rise_to_Glory/

Pour ceux qui hésitaient, c'est une bonne occase de tester. Faites gaffe de pas taper dans des trucs IRL et de pas trop transpirer dans le casque  :Sweat:

----------


## Luthor

> Hello,
> 
> ça y'est mon casque WMR fonctionne, j'ai pu tester des trucs aujourd'hui, notamment Google Earth, The Lab, Beat Saber (), Redout et Elite Dangerous.
> 
> Tout ça fonctionne très bien, mais j'ai eu quelques soucis avec d'autres trucs:
> - RaceRoom: le jeu se lance "à mes pieds" et non face à moi, du coup je peux pas y jouer. y'a un truc à faire pour corriger ça ?
> - sur The Lab ou dans la maison SteamVR, j'ai du mal à approcher des bords et des murs, comment on peu régler ça ?
> - A un moment dans la maison SteamVR j'ai eu un gros crash du son qui est devenu super fort, ça vous le fait aussi ?


Pour le son, il s'agit d'un bug connu. Deux solutions possibles : enlever la spatialisation du son dans les propriétés de la carte et/ou la quantité de courant délivrée par le port USB n'est pas suffisant. Perso j'ai dû supprimer des périph inutiles pour que cela règle ce soucis. Autre solution acheter un hub USB alimenté.
Pour The lab aucun soucis de mon côté, et je possède un WMR.

En tout cas cette techno je suis accroc c'est terrible

----------


## vectra

Pour le son, effectivement, c'est l'Exorciste dans ton casque. Ca ou pas de son du tout.
Pour moi, ça arrivait lorsque j'avais une rallonge USB qui grattait trop de courant, et les problèmes sont partis tout seuls sans la rallonge.
Je préconise également le hub usb alimenté, bien que des doubleurs USB puissent marcher (j'en ai testé un pas cher et c'était un échec, mais j'en attends un autre).

Par contre, je me plains de la chaleur dégagée par le casque et de la montée en température. Je pense qu'il faudrait concevoir des casques ventilés parce que là, jouer comme ça toute la journée, c'est pas possible.

----------


## 564.3

> Par contre, je me plains de la chaleur dégagée par le casque et de la montée en température. Je pense qu'il faudrait concevoir des casques ventilés parce que là, jouer comme ça toute la journée, c'est pas possible.


Ah, il n'y a qu'en été où ça m'empêche vraiment d'utiliser la VR, mais je fais des sessions de 4-5h au max sinon. Je ne fais pas de sessions de jeu plus longues sur desktop.
Quand il fait du genre 25°C, en slip et avec un ventilo externe ça passe. Je dois quand même faire plus souvent des pauses rafraichissement de 5min quand je joue à Beat Saber ou autre jeu très actif. Et j'y joue jamais plus d'1h d'affilée (plutôt du genre 30min), j'alterne avec des jeux plus calmes.
Il y a des petits ventilos qui se fixent sur le casque aussi, mais ça me semble un peu gadget https://www.vivenchill.com/

Après ça doit dépendre des gens, de l'activité, du casque, de la mousse, etc.
Y a un pote qui a essayé mon casque, au bout de 5min y avait un max de buée, j'avais jamais vu ça.

En tous cas j'ai pas vu de mesure de la température des casques, ça serait intéressant de savoir. C'est probablement assez similaire, mais bon…

Le problème c'est surtout pour les casques mobiles avec le computing intégré, d'ailleurs le Quest a un ventilo. Mais c'est pas gagné qu'il fasse plus frais coté visage, c'est surtout pour éviter que le SOC passe en mode ralenti au bout de 10min d'usage.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Superhot VR à 11€ si on passe par le bundle et qu'on a déjà Superhot, c'est moins cher que d'acheter directement Superhot VR.
Du coup je me tâte, ça fonctionne bien avec WMR et c'est sympa ? J'ai jamais joué à Superhot normal...

----------


## Tifaron

> Superhot VR à 11€ si on passe par le bundle et qu'on a déjà Superhot, c'est moins cher que d'acheter directement Superhot VR.
> Du coup je me tâte, ça fonctionne bien avec WMR et c'est sympa ? J'ai jamais joué à Superhot normal...


Superhot je me le suis pris ce matin sur steam directement à 14€ pour y jouer avec un Lunovo Explorer, le tracking ne fonctionnait pas puis j’étais bloqué au tout début au moment où on me tend une arme, elle était trop loin je ne pouvais pas l'attraper même en me déplaçant.
J'ai demandé le remboursement...

J'ai voulu aussi essayer la démo de Belko VR, arrivé devant le bouton "Play" je pouvais le pointer mais je n'avais aucune interaction avec donc impossible de lancer une partie bizarre.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai craqué dessus je vais tester voir si ça marche chez moi

EDIT: ça marche chez moi, il faut utiliser la gachette du dessous pour prendre les trucs

----------


## vectra

Superhot, j 'ai galéré au début, puis d'un coup j'ai enchaînné les niveaux.
C'est pas évident de gérer le roomscale, mais ça s'apprend. Un bon début, c'est de pauser pour passer sur SteamVR, puis de faire 'reset seated position'. Y'a pas de secret: avec une pièce de taille très raisonnable, on peut plier tout le jeu.
Mais je reconnais que j'ai galéré à fond au début.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai testé les premiers niveaux, ça passe bien, mais par contre je suis nul, donc je meurs souvent... Le principe est sympa en tout cas

----------


## FixB

Perso, c'est un de mes meilleurs souvenirs de VR!

----------


## vectra

> Ah, il n'y a qu'en été où ça m'empêche vraiment d'utiliser la VR, mais je fais des sessions de 4-5h au max sinon. Je ne fais pas de sessions de jeu plus longues sur desktop.
> Quand il fait du genre 25°C, en slip et avec un ventilo externe ça passe. Je dois quand même faire plus souvent des pauses rafraichissement de 5min quand je joue à Beat Saber ou autre jeu très actif. Et j'y joue jamais plus d'1h d'affilée (plutôt du genre 30min), j'alterne avec des jeux plus calmes.
> Il y a des petits ventilos qui se fixent sur le casque aussi, mais ça me semble un peu gadget https://www.vivenchill.com/
> 
> Après ça doit dépendre des gens, de l'activité, du casque, de la mousse, etc.
> Y a un pote qui a essayé mon casque, au bout de 5min y avait un max de buée, j'avais jamais vu ça.
> 
> En tous cas j'ai pas vu de mesure de la température des casques, ça serait intéressant de savoir. C'est probablement assez similaire, mais bon…
> 
> Le problème c'est surtout pour les casques mobiles avec le computing intégré, d'ailleurs le Quest a un ventilo. Mais c'est pas gagné qu'il fasse plus frais coté visage, c'est surtout pour éviter que le SOC passe en mode ralenti au bout de 10min d'usage.


L'idée est bonne mais ça semble délicat à mettre en place sur WMR. On n'a pas de port USB de libre, et je ne vois rien de propre pour clipser un ventilo.

On peut utiliser une rallonge USB par contre. Mais autant acheter un truc comme ça puis brancher des ventilos à coller sur le WMR: 
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01...U4H25PU4&psc=1


Sinon, en DIY, il y a déjà ça:
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2797722

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Hé, mais j'en reconnais sur HFR  ::lol::

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai réussi à faire fonctionner RaceRoom, j'ai trouvé ça excellent même si la navigation à la souris dans les menus et la recherche des voitures gratos m'ont vite énervées. Mais une fois en voiture, notamment sur le circuit FR dans les montagnes, c'est magnifique et les sensations sont bien là.

Du coup je testerais bien PC2, personne aurait une clé du Humble en rhab par hasard ?  ::siffle::

----------


## 564.3

> L'idée est bonne mais ça semble délicat à mettre en place sur WMR. On n'a pas de port USB de libre, et je ne vois rien de propre pour clipser un ventilo.


Mouais, je ne sais pas s'il y en a qui ont ce genre de choses pour en faire un retours, comparativement à un gros ventilo sur pied dans un coin de la zone de jeu.
Une ventilation générale aide déjà bien à la dissipation thermique du casque et du corps, même si ça ne cible pas spécifiquement la poche d'air interne.

Sur reddit il y en a qui trouvent les vibrations des ventilos gênantes. D'autres qui se sont pris les cheveux dedans  ::rolleyes:: 

Enfin quand j'en vois qui mettent des serviettes ou des bandeaux anti-transpiration de sportifs, je dois pas aller autant à bout qu'eux  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup je testerais bien PC2, personne aurait une clé du Humble en rhab par hasard ?


Y a une démo sinon, d'ailleurs faudrait que je teste à l'occase.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Mouais, je ne sais pas s'il y en a qui ont ce genre de choses pour en faire un retours, comparativement à un gros ventilo sur pied dans un coin de la zone de jeu.
> Une ventilation générale aide déjà bien à la dissipation thermique du casque et du corps, même si ça ne cible pas spécifiquement la poche d'air interne.
> 
> Sur reddit il y en a qui trouvent les vibrations des ventilos gênantes. D'autres qui se sont pris les cheveux dedans 
> 
> Enfin quand j'en vois qui mettent des serviettes ou des bandeaux anti-transpiration de sportifs, je dois pas aller autant à bout qu'eux 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...


Ah oui pas con je vais déjà faire la démo !

----------


## ExPanda

> - RaceRoom: le jeu se lance "à mes pieds" et non face à moi, du coup je peux pas y jouer. y'a un truc à faire pour corriger ça ?
> - sur The Lab ou dans la maison SteamVR, j'ai du mal à approcher des bords et des murs, comment on peu régler ça ?
> - A un moment dans la maison SteamVR j'ai eu un gros crash du son qui est devenu super fort, ça vous le fait aussi ?


- Quand tu as des soucis de hauteur dans un jeu Steam, il faut aller dans les paramètres de SteamVR, onglet "développeur" je crois, et tu as un option pour réinitialiser la zone. Il faut poser le casque au sol, donc si ça déconne tu peux des fois tenir le casque un peu plus haut (par exemple sur Tales of Escape ça voulait que me mettre le sol en jeu plus bas que le sol réel, donc j'ai du tricher en maintenant le casque 10-20cm au-dessus du sol pour la réinitialisation)
- Tu peux pas, c'est prévu pour garder une bonne marge lors des déplacements "à pieds". Donc tu ne peux te TP qu'à environ un mètre du bord.
- Pour le son d'autres ont répondu, personnellement j'avais aussi ce problème sur le HP, même si c'était rare.




> Perso, c'est un de mes meilleurs souvenirs de VR!


+1, ça doit être le premier jeu que j'ai acheté d'ailleurs. Lancer un objet est toujours aussi dur et pas naturel, mais le reste c'est énorme.
... et c'est dur.  :Emo: 




> Enfin quand j'en vois qui mettent des serviettes ou des bandeaux anti-transpiration de sportifs, je dois pas aller autant à bout qu'eux


Lors des sessions de Beat Saber j'ai toujours une serviette à côté, ça transpire vite sous le casque.  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci pour les réponses, pour RaceRoom j'ai réglé le souci en utilisant la fonction "Réinitialiser la position assise" ou un truc du genre dans les options SteamVR.

Pour The Lab, mais j'ai eu aussi le souci sur Tatoine, y'a des trucs que je peux pas attraper du coup, mais ça doit venir de la config de la zone de jeu, que je n'ai pas pu faire car ma zone est trop petite...

Pour le souci de son, je vais arrêter d'utiliser la maison SteamVR de toute façon, je vois pas l'utilité. Je préfère lancer directement un jeu depuis Steam normal.

Sinon j'ai testé la démo de PC2, ça envoie du lourd, notamment la séance sous la pluie  :Bave: 
ça tourne très bien sur mon PC, donc je pense que je vais le prendre. Par contre je trouve ça moins "net" que RaceRoom, je sais pas trop comment améliorer ça (je suis en SS 1.2)

----------


## JulLeBarge

Petite question, je regarde un peu pour PC2, et j'ai lu un peu partout que Assetto Corsa semble mieux fonctionner en VR, notamment niveau perfs. y'en a qui ont testé les 2 ?

----------


## Nibher

Oui, j'aurai une préférence pour PCars 2 car plus varié, sans compter que la météo et la pluie sont out-of-the-box comme on dit. Question perfs, AC est sûrement moins gourmand car plus vieux et plus simple graphiquement. Par contre, en VR l'interface n'apparaît pas complètement dans le casque et oblige trop souvent à retirer son casque pour cliquer, ce qui est très relou (y'a ptêt un mod qui arrange ça ?).

Mais le gars qui postera après moi aura un avis contraire  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Petite question, je regarde un peu pour PC2, et j'ai lu un peu partout que Assetto Corsa semble mieux fonctionner en VR, notamment niveau perfs. y'en a qui ont testé les 2 ?


En tous cas c'est les soldes sur Steam:
- PC2: 20€ seul et 30€ avec tous les DLC
- AC: 12€ seul et 24€ avec tous les DLC, mais il est moins chère de base

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ouaip et du coup je me tâte aussi pour IL2 BoS ! Je savais qu'acheter un casque n'était que le début des dépenses...

----------


## 564.3

> Ouaip et du coup je me tâte aussi pour IL2 BoS ! Je savais qu'acheter un casque n'était que le début des dépenses...


Ah ouais, j'aime bien IL2 et ses vieux appareils. Le design audio & co est super bien foutu.

Sinon mon jeu de voiture préféré en VR c'est Dirt Rally, mais j'ai un faible pour la conduite champêtre. L'autre avantage c'est qu'on a moins tendance à vouloir regarder 3 pixels au loin.
Il est à 6.79€ là, par contre il faut utiliser ReVive parce qu'il n'ont implémenté que l'API d'Oculus… Enfin c'était déjà bien, pour le 2 c'est parti pour qu'il n'y ait pas de VR du tout  ::'(:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Dirt Rally je l'ai déjà, il faut que je le teste, mais cette histoire de Revive me fait un peu peur...

----------


## Erokh

> Oui, j'aurai une préférence pour PCars 2 car plus varié, sans compter que la météo et la pluie sont out-of-the-box comme on dit. Question perfs, AC est sûrement moins gourmand car plus vieux et plus simple graphiquement. Par contre, en VR l'interface n'apparaît pas complètement dans le casque et oblige trop souvent à retirer son casque pour cliquer, ce qui est très relou (y'a ptêt un mod qui arrange ça ?).
> Mais le gars qui postera après moi aura un avis contraire


je poste après toi mais je suis du même avis: PC2 a été pensé directement pour la VR dès sa conception, du coup il est compatible de bout en bout, y compris au niveau menu.
Après, c'est plus ou moins pratique car ils ont créé un système de visée au casque dans les menus, qui peut contrecarrer l'utilisation d'un périph (et faire des miss-click si on bouge pas assez).
On pourrait ptête aussi reproché la taille des menus, qui oblige à bouger la tête pour tout voir.

Ceci dit, c'est toujours mieux que les menus de AC qui sont pas du tout pensées VR, que ce soit hors jeu (affichage sur l'écran 2D) ou en jeu (utilisation de la souris obligatoire, avec décalage entre le placement du pointeur dans le casque et son placement réel). 




> Dirt Rally je l'ai déjà, il faut que je le teste, mais cette histoire de Revive me fait un peu peur...


n'aies pas peur: tu installeras revive de toute façon pour tester bullet train et le petit jeu gratos de plateforme. Et ça marche très bien  :;): 

Pas de souci particulier avec Dirt, sauf les menus qui s'affichent parfois à tes pieds. Ça se recentre bien une fois la première course lancée.
Et oui, on voit beaucoup moins les défauts graphiques/soucis de résolution dans DR que dans PC2 ou AC.

----------


## Lambda19919

Pour les jeux de bagnoles, c'est jouables au pad ou vous avez un volant?
Mon oculus est dans le salon, je joue à Elite avec un hotas que je pose sur mes genoux dans le canapé, mais tout les volants que je vois demande d'être fixé sur un bureau ou un support spécifique, ce qui est bien galère dans le salon.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour les jeux de bagnoles, c'est jouables au pad ou vous avez un volant?


Au pad, comme un bon conducteur du dimanche.
Mais je joue à Elite et IL2 au pad aussi  ::siffle:: 
Faut passer un peu de temps à optimiser la config, et éventuellement utiliser un peu de clavier d'appoint à l'aveugle.
Je voulais tester des commandes vocales à un moment, mais ça me semble un peu trop l'usine à gaz.

----------


## septicflesh

WHOOT WHOOT WHOOT !!!!!



ça a l'air trop bien non ?  ::o:

----------


## 564.3

> WHOOT WHOOT WHOOT !!!!!
> 
> ça a l'air trop bien non ?


Un lien vers l'article d'annonce de Asgard's Wrath, pour plus d'info.

À voir ce que donnera concrètement le gameplay, dans ce trailer j'ai du mal à me faire une idée. Mais en tous cas il y a du gros budget et des ambitions intéressantes.
La transition en mode "géant" a l'air d'une bonne idée, et faudra plus d'info sur ce que sera le multijoueur asynchrone. Sans doute des changements dans le contexte selon ce qu'ont fait les autres, ou une sorte de progression partagée.

Edit: c'est le studio qui a fait Marvel Powers United VR, qui avait l'air bien dans les trailers mais le gameplay s'est un peu fait défoncer par les reviewers. Donc wait & see…

----------


## Couillu

> Un lien vers l'article d'annonce de Asgard's Wrath, pour plus d'info.
> 
> À voir ce que donnera concrètement le gameplay, dans ce trailer j'ai du mal à me faire une idée. Mais en tous cas il y a du gros budget et des ambitions intéressantes.
> La transition en mode "géant" a l'air d'une bonne idée, et faudra plus d'info sur ce que sera le multijoueur asynchrone. Sans doute des changements dans le contexte selon ce qu'ont fait les autres, ou une sorte de progression partagée.
> 
> Edit: c'est le studio qui a fait Marvel Powers United VR, qui avait l'air bien dans les trailers mais le gameplay s'est un peu fait défoncer par les reviewers. Donc wait & see…




Dans l'article : "We’ve also incorporated some brutally satisfying dismemberment." Cette phrase de psychopathe ^^

Sinon je sais pas le trailer en met trop plein les yeux je trouve, ça fait pas VR, j'ai du mal à y croire. 


BTW, le coté dieu me fait poser la question suivante : Y'a des RTS en VR ? Ou du black & white style ?

----------


## vectra

J'en ai vu passer plusieurs en perdant mon temps sur steam, mais pas exactement des RTS à la C&C. En particulier un clone 3D de settlers dans lequel tu joues le rôle d'un gros géant qui peut ramasser des chats ou bouger des paysans d'un endroit à l'autre.
Y'a aussi le jeu codé par l'équipe d'Arizona Sunshine.

Sinon, c'est assez ouf la quantité de jeux VR en solde sur Steam. C'est pas non plus des soldes de malade, mais y'a moyen de se rattrapper sur certains titres ratés pendant les vacances de Noël.

----------


## Medjes

J'ai pris hier soir l'excellent "*I expect you to die"*. PAs cher, il est soldé à 12 roros en ce moment. J'en suis à la 4eme mission, tu les enchaines.... Excellent humour, triturages de méninges, mort marrantes...

Je recommande fortement !

----------


## Nibher

Y'a Iron Wolf qui me fait de l'oeil depuis des mois  :tired:

----------


## vectra

Silent Hunter en VR  :Bave: 
 :Vibre: 

Y'avait aussi un jeux de pirates qui était super-bien réalisé, mais bien que très beau et prenant, on ferait assez vite le tour du truc (Early Access encore).

----------


## Nibher

Ouais voilà, c'est Silent Hunter en VR et en coop. Le jeu a 98% sur steam quand même  :tired:

----------


## vectra

Ah, en coop? On peut pas jouer en qualité d'autiste asperger, alors?  ::unsure:: 

Merci Medjes pour 'I expect you to die': j'avais hésité à Nowel, je vais peut-être sauter le pas là.
Star Trek Bridge Crew est également bien soldé, mais nope pour la même raison que Iron Wolf.

----------


## Nibher

Si, on peut y jouer en autiste.

----------


## Fabiolo

Oui il me semble qu'on peut y jouer en solo mais je ne l'ai pas encore lancé ceci-dit.
Après il faut voir si le jeu est tolérant en terme de timing car si il faut courir de la chambre des torpilles au poste de contrôle pour tirer...à moins qu'il il y ai un mode teleport instantané d'une pièce à l'autre en mode solo.

----------


## 564.3

> Oui il me semble qu'on peut y jouer en solo mais je ne l'ai pas encore lancé ceci-dit.
> Après il faut voir si le jeu est tolérant en terme de timing car si il faut courir de la chambre des torpilles au poste de contrôle pour tirer...à moins qu'il il y ai un mode teleport instantané d'une pièce à l'autre en mode solo.


À priori ça ne change pas le temps de déplacement, mais tu peux passer des choses en mode manuel/automatique pour avoir plus ou moins d'éléments à gérer en multi.
Je n'ai joué qu'en solo et la difficulté normale est largement faisable avec les assistances par défaut, sur la première ou deuxième vague de missions en tous cas.
J'avais aussi testé des missions pas trop difficiles en mettant plus de choses en manuel, pour voir ce que ça donne.

Faudrait que je me refasse une session à l'occase.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai passé une heure ce soir à essayer de configurer Euro/American Truck Simulator sur mon WMR sans succès: c'est tout aliasé (le paramètre de SteamVR ne semble pas fonctionner, le seul truc qui marche c'est le réglage du jeu en %, mais même à 200% c'est pas top) et les perfs sont catastrophiques. J'ai l'indicateur de reprojection WMR dans mon casque qui est en rouge sur le jeu, même dans le lobby avant de rouler ! Et les options graphiques ne changent pas grand chose.
Il est vraiment aussi gourmand que ça ce jeu ou bien y'a une option que je vois pas ?

----------


## vectra

Si c'est trop lent en camion, c'est peut-être que tu dois désactiver l'option "gilet jaune".
De rien.

----------


## moutaine

Ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas fait de Euro truck en VR mais à un moment il fallait passer par open VR pour obtenir des résultats corrects.
Et vu qu'au final je passe bien plus de temps sur elite, je n'ai pas poussé beaucoup plus loin.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Oui il faut utiliser la commande -openvr dans les options de lancement pour que ça marche.
Mais ensuite c'est la fête aux pixels, j'arrive pas à rendre le jeu net: l'option SteamVR ne fait rien, et y'a une option dans un fichier de config ou le slider dans le jeu, mais le résultat n'est pas fameux. Et tout ça avec un framerate aux fraises... 
J'y ai repassé une heure ce matin à tout bidouiller, sans succès, j'abandonne, mais c'est dommage parce que ça avait l'air super sympa

----------


## moutaine

Ce soir si j'y pense je regarde pour te trouver les infos que j'avais pour faire fonctionner ETS2, ça sera des infos qui concerne le vive mais ça fait déjà une base.

----------


## Medjes

J'ai pas vu le silent Hunter en VR ?!!! Je le prends du coup. 

Pour *I expect you to die*, je suis infiniment tristesse. 5 Missions, et j'ai fini hier soir. A 12 roros, foncez ça vaut quand meme le coup, et puis une fois les missions terminées, y'a des "achievements IG" a refaire pour les missions (tels machins que t'as pas vu / fait, vitesse, etc...

STBC, c'est excellent, il faut que je regprogramme une soirée. On s'est bien marré sur la dernière. Du coup,je me suis pris aussi le DLC qu'à l'air de rajouter bcp de choses, dont une bonne durabilité.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai passé une heure ce soir à essayer de configurer Euro/American Truck Simulator sur mon WMR sans succès: c'est tout aliasé (le paramètre de SteamVR ne semble pas fonctionner, le seul truc qui marche c'est le réglage du jeu en %, mais même à 200% c'est pas top) et les perfs sont catastrophiques. J'ai l'indicateur de reprojection WMR dans mon casque qui est en rouge sur le jeu, même dans le lobby avant de rouler ! Et les options graphiques ne changent pas grand chose.
> Il est vraiment aussi gourmand que ça ce jeu ou bien y'a une option que je vois pas ?


Je n'ai pas spécialement eu de problèmes, à part des menus qui sont parfois sur l'écran de l'ordi ou "collés" au casque. Faut faire F11 pour changer de mode.
Ça fait aussi longtemps que je l'ai pas lancé, et je ne suis plus trop sur des changements de config que j'ai fait.

Sinon la ref sur le forum du jeu, que t'as peut-être du voir https://forum.scssoft.com/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=58686



> You might want to configure the graphics settings to use Scale of 100%, disable MLAA and DOF.


Pour la config du supersampling, il vaut peut-être mieux passer par OpenVR Advanced Settings. Je n'ai pas beaucoup bidouillé tout ça, mais il y a plus d'options, dont certaines pour forcer des paramètres.

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon mon jeu de voiture préféré en VR c'est Dirt Rally, mais j'ai un faible pour la conduite champêtre. L'autre avantage c'est qu'on a moins tendance à vouloir regarder 3 pixels au loin.
> Il est à 6.79€ là, par contre il faut utiliser ReVive parce qu'il n'ont implémenté que l'API d'Oculus… Enfin c'était déjà bien, pour le 2 c'est parti pour qu'il n'y ait pas de VR du tout


Bonne nouvelle pour Dirt Rally 2, le mode VR devrait sortir cet été  ::happy2:: 
C'est de nouveau une exclus Oculus (lié à leur API), mais tant que la version Steam propose aussi ce mode et que ça marche avec ReVive, ça me va.
Vu le tweet de Codemaster, ils ont aligné du pognon pour que ça se fasse. C'est dommage qu'il faille encore en arriver là…



> We heard you. @Oculus heard you. DiRT Rally 2.0 + Oculus = this summer… #RisetotheChallenge

----------


## vectra

Question idiote: ces jeux n'ont aucun intérêt sans un volant, n'est-ce pas?
J'ai regardé un peu les prix, et ça monte quand-même assez haut...

----------


## JulLeBarge

Dirt et Project Cars 2 j'y joue au gamepad mais avec des aides activées sinon c'est trop chaud... Pour les volants j'ai regardé aussi, le meilleur plan c'est de trouver une bonne occase. Sinon en neuf le premier prix correct c'est autour de 150€ (T150). Pas donné !

----------


## Dicsaw

> Question idiote: ces jeux n'ont aucun intérêt sans un volant, n'est-ce pas?
> J'ai regardé un peu les prix, et ça monte quand-même assez haut...


Dirt Rally y'en a pas mal qui jouent à la manette et qui éclatent des temps faits au volant. 

Si c'est pour le sortir de temps en temps, un G27 d'occasion fait très bien l'affaire. J'ai le miens depuis plus d'un an et malgré son état de base pas folichon il a pas bougé.
Après les périphériques de simu c'est le piège: "faut que je change le volant, le ffb est bruyant et pas assez précis" "faut que je change le pédalier pour un kit loadcell"...  :Cafe2:

----------


## 564.3

Le gamepad ça suffit bien. Faut dire qu'à la base mon jeu de voiture préféré c'est Trackmania  ::): 

Sinon je ne sais plus qui se plaignait du manque de cross-buy sur le store Oculus entre le GearVR et le Rift (pour les jeux portés ou les trucs basiques), bah il n'y en aura même pas entre les casques mobiles 3DOF (Go/GearVR) et 6DOF (Quest).
https://uploadvr.com/oculus-quest-go...-buy-possible/ (l'article était une hypothèse, mis à jour par démenti officiel)

Ça peut se comprendre dans certains cas, mais c'est dommage que ça soit pas possible du tout.
J'espère que les devs pourront quand même facilement faire des gestes commerciaux s'ils le souhaitent, ce qui pourrait presque revenir au même.
Sur Steam j'ai souvent des promos permanentes ou temporaires selon les jeux que j'ai acheté avant.

----------


## Dicsaw

Trackmania ça se joue au clavier.  :tired:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Purée Beat Saber c'est vraiment excellent  :Bave: 
Pour l'instant je reste en hard, le Expert est encore trop dur pour moi, mais ça viendra !

Par contre une question: j'ai des pouces haut/bas sur le tableau de score en fin de chanson, pour noter la map j'imagine, mais je peux pas cliquer dessus, ils sont grisés, c'est normal ?

Et sinon à part les modes pour récupérer les chansons que j'ai déjà, y'a autre chose de bien ? Et comment trouver les bons morceaux sur bsaber.com ?

----------


## vectra

> Dirt Rally y'en a pas mal qui jouent à la manette et qui éclatent des temps faits au volant.


Bon à savoir!
Ca tombe bien, le jeu est à 6 euros environ sur Steam. Par contre, il est jouable sur WMR, ou il faut se jouer la vie avec Revive & co?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Faut Revive and co

----------


## vectra

C'est difficile à régler ? Ou bien ça ne peut que marcher...

Je n'ai rien contre l'idée, d'autant que j'aimerais bien jouer à certains jeux du store Oculus - Robo Recall en particulier. Mais de là à passer une soirée à m'acharner à régler le truc sans y parvenir, je ne suis pas sûr.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Faut suivre l'install mais franchement en 10 min c'est fait et après ça marche comme les autres jeux, tu le lances et tu joues. Et il est vraiment super en VR ce jeu

----------


## Dicsaw

Une pierre deux coups: j'ai trouvé la solution à l'api Oculus qui déconnait avec Assetto et le Content Manager depuis la nouvelle maj pérrave du Oculus home: suffit de prendre le .exe du Content Manager, de le renommer assettocorsa.exe dans le dossier du jeu (donc de remplacer l'exe original) et tout roule. Ça permet aussi d'accéder à l'interface du logiciel sans enlever le casque (avec la fonction qui peut afficher l'écran du pc sur le dash oculus).

Couplé à Homeless c'est encore mieux.

----------


## Erokh

> C'est difficile à régler ? Ou bien ça ne peut que marcher...
> 
> Je n'ai rien contre l'idée, d'autant que j'aimerais bien jouer à certains jeux du store Oculus - Robo Recall en particulier. Mais de là à passer une soirée à m'acharner à régler le truc sans y parvenir, je ne suis pas sûr.


Revive, tu installes et ça marche. Point. Y'a franchement pas à flipper de ça. Et ce serait dommage de te priver d'un dirt rally à 6€ à cause de revive , parce que tu passeras forcément à revive un jour.

----------


## 564.3

> Par contre une question: j'ai des pouces haut/bas sur le tableau de score en fin de chanson, pour noter la map j'imagine, mais je peux pas cliquer dessus, ils sont grisés, c'est normal ?
> 
> Et sinon à part les modes pour récupérer les chansons que j'ai déjà, y'a autre chose de bien ? Et comment trouver les bons morceaux sur bsaber.com ?


Pour noter les maps ils faut être authentifié sur BeatSaver je crois. J'ai jamais fait la manip, je me contente de supprimer. Des fois des la preview audio (j'ai une tolérance assez large, mais y a des limites), des fois au bout de quelques 10s de jeu (patterns nazes).

Sur bsaber.com il y a des playlists dont "Song With Fantastic Flow".
Je me suis fait le volume 1, et y en a quand même une demi douzaine que j'ai rapidement supprimé. Certaines ont un flow étonnamment naze, sinon c'est du tout bon.
À part ça, j'ai fait tous les morceaux qu'a sorti Rustic.

----------


## JulLeBarge

OK merci pour ces infos, je supprime aussi de mon côté.

Sinon ce week-end je me suis fait rembourser IL-2 BOS: autant c'est bien foutu en VR, autant je trouve le jeu trop austère à mon goût (c'est un vrai simu quoi...) et pas assez fun. Les missions de la carrière sont vite longues et sans intérêt.
Du coup je retourne sur War Thunder pour le fun, au moins je peux voler des avions bien plus variés et sur des maps bien plus variées. Seul souci, aucune chance de gagner en duel au joystick contre quelqu'un qui pilote à la souris, sauf à jouer en mode simulation, ce que je testerai prochainement. En attendant, même si je perds je m'amuse bien, et c'est l'essentiel !

----------


## ExPanda

Je me suis pris Scanner Sombre (en promo à moins d'un euro pour encore la journée : https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...canner_Sombre/)
Je suis pas encore allé très loin, mais c'est original comme walking simulator, l'ambiance est assez sympa. C'est carrément un jeu-gimmick et je pense que sans l'immersion de la VR ça m'emballerait pas plus que ça, mais avec le casque sur la tête ça fonctionne bien, la façon de découvrir les décors leur donne un côté fascinant. Y'a quelques ratés au niveau de la gestion de la VR par contre : on peut facilement traverser le décor et se retrouver coincé, déplacements par petits TP mais on ne peut pas tourner et c'est parfois gênant suivant où on se retrouve. Mais c'est pas bien méchant.
A moins d'être allergique aux walking sim je vous dirais bien de tenter, à 0.74€ ce n'est pas un gros risque.

----------


## nodulle

Ah bah tiens, je l'ai pris aussi hier soir.  ::):  Merci pour le retour ! Vu le prix c'est clair qu'on ne risque pas grand chose.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah au fait, j'ai cru que le jeu ne marchait pas au début. Je pouvais faire un déplacement puis ça ne voulait plus. J'ai relancé la partie et pareil... Après plusieurs essais c'était bon.
Sur le coup je pensais à un soucis de compatibilité WMR, mais je pense avoir pigé. En fait le TP ne marche plus quand on passe à travers le décors. A mon avis c'est voulu pour éviter la triche, mais quand ça te TP dans un truc bas et que t'as la tête dans le plafond il faut se baisser et bien chercher où c'est censé marcher pour pouvoir s'en sortir.  ::(: 

Et donc au début, si on fait juste un petit pas on se retrouve... la tête dans la tente. Voilà voilà voilà...

----------


## Lambda19919

Je l'avais choppé dans un Humble Monthly lui. C'est un des rare walking simulator que j'ai terminé (2-3h en une session).
Après comme tu le notes, le fait d'être en VR joue pour beaucoup dans l'intérêt du titre. Perso je me souviens pas avoir eu des bugs de passer dans le décors, par contre j'ai perdu pas mal de temps sur certaines téléportation millimétrée.

----------


## ExPanda

2-3h ?  ::o: 
J'ai passé un peu plus d'une heure dessus (mais plus de deux heures d'après Steam grâce aux ratés du début) et la sauvegarde m'annonce dans les 20%. Mais je traîne beaucoup dans chaque zone pour dévoiler le décor, tu passes peut-être plus vite.

Blague : Pendant une partie j'ai reçu un message m'annonçant dans mon inventaire un truc... du jeu "I expect you to die". Et en fermant j'ai vu que j'avais une fenêtre avec ce titre, ça m'avait lancé les deux jeux en même temps.  ::mellow:: 
(confirmé par Steam qui m'a compté plus d'une heure de jeu, alors que je n'y ai jamais joué donc)

----------


## JulLeBarge

2 questions:
- Est-ce que Faceted Flight fonctionne sur WMR ? J'imagine qu'il faut passer par Revive ?
- Est-ce qu'il existe un bon jeu de ski en VR ? J'en ai trouvé 3 (Ski Jump VR, Alpine Ski VR, Fancy Skiing VR) mais qui ont l'air bien pourri...

----------


## lordpatou

Je crois que Snow qui est free to play a un mode VR mais je ne l'ai jamais essayé.

Regarde cette article tu y trouvera peut être  ton bonheur : https://www.realite-virtuelle.com/sp...-ski-snowboard

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci pour le lien, je vais tester Snow !

----------


## Fabiolo

> 2-3h ? 
> J'ai passé un peu plus d'une heure dessus (mais plus de deux heures d'après Steam grâce aux ratés du début) et la sauvegarde m'annonce dans les 20%. Mais je traîne beaucoup dans chaque zone pour dévoiler le décor, tu passes peut-être plus vite.
> 
> Blague : Pendant une partie j'ai reçu un message m'annonçant dans mon inventaire un truc... du jeu "I expect you to die". Et en fermant j'ai vu que j'avais une fenêtre avec ce titre, ça m'avait lancé les deux jeux en même temps. 
> (confirmé par Steam qui m'a compté plus d'une heure de jeu, alors que je n'y ai jamais joué donc)


Perso j'y ai passé 6 heures et sans bugs ou autres problèmes, juste en explo et contemplation.

La VR y fait mais aussi le fait de dévoiler soit-même le décor, surtout qu'on peut soit même donner un effet de lumière/ombre différent suivant le point de vue où on se place.

Je comprends pas comment on peut qualifier ça de projet à deux balles.( surtout que hors promo il est plutôt à 5  :^_^: )

----------


## vectra

> 2 questions:
> - Est-ce que Faceted Flight fonctionne sur WMR ? J'imagine qu'il faut passer par Revive ?


Fonctionne en natif.
Super impressions en 3D, mais par contre un contenu très vite rincé.

----------


## ExPanda

> Perso j'y ai passé 6 heures et sans bugs ou autres problèmes, juste en explo et contemplation.


Ah ben ça me rassure, je viens de le finir (

Spoiler Alert! 


j'ai du m'asseoir par terre à la fin d'ailleurs pour pas gerber, comme dans la barque d'ailleurs

  :Red:  ) et Steam m'annonce cinq heures. J'ai un peu rushé la fin, et je prenais moins de temps pour dévoiler tout le décor car à la fin c'est immense et j'ai l'impression que mon pc commençait à peiner avec autant de points sauvegardés (La taille des sauvegardes dans ce jeux, 468Mo ma dernière  ::XD::  ) , ou alors je commençais à fatiguer...





> Je comprends pas comment on peut qualifier ça de projet à deux balles.( surtout que hors promo il est plutôt à 5 )


Ah mais personne n'a dit ça !  ::): 
A moins d'un euro c'était un super plan, et même à cinq c'est loin d'être une arnaque.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Fonctionne en natif.
> Super impressions en 3D, mais par contre un contenu très vite rincé.


OK merci, je le mets en WL !

----------


## Lambda19919

> Ah ben ça me rassure, je viens de le finir


Du coup j'en profite pour poser une question: 

Spoiler Alert! 


Est-ce que tu as aussi été bluffé par la découverte de la carte? Comme dis plus haut je ne suis pas spécialement fan de walking simulator et j'étais sur le point de laisser tomber quand la carte se débloque. La taille du truc, et le fait qu'elle ne soit découverte que ce qu'on a mis en évidence au préalable j'ai trouvé ça dingue. En parcourant la carte tu retrouve les endroits ou tu t'es un peu paumé, les espace encore sombre car tu n'as mis que quelque coup de scan et puis ça met en perspective la taille du truc aussi.

----------


## ExPanda

Oui.






 ::ninja:: 




Spoiler Alert! 


Même impression, et pour les mêmes raisons (enfin j'étais pas sur le point d'abandonner, mais la carte arrive à point nommé, quand on arrive dans des zones bien immenses), c'était assez ouf de voir les détails qui se forment avec ce qu'on a scanné. Par contre ça veut dire que l'intégralité de la carte est chargée en permanence, ça doit piquer un peu si on scanne tout à fond.
J'aurais bien aimé pouvoir la faire bouger (ou alors j'ai raté comment faire ?) pour l'observer, parce que la parcourir en marchant c'était fun, mais j'ai pas fait gaffe et je me suis mangé un mur.

  ::siffle:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Sympa aussi le parcours de fin, même si j'étais pas très bien vu que je suis plutôt sujet à la cinétose... tout comme le passage en barque où j'ai du m'asseoir, mais c'était magique au final ce moment.

----------


## Fabiolo

Je ne veux pas dire de bêtises mais il me semble qu'on pouvait assez facilement la faire tourner la carte (mais sinon toi tu pouvais tourner autour en roomscale), en tout cas on pouvait zoomer et dézoomer dessus et rien que ça c'était assez wow.

Pour les mouvements, autant la barque ne m'a rien fait autant la fin un peu, mais en général même si je ne ressens plus de cinétose depuis quelques années, j'ai toujours un peu les jambes qui flageolent lors des montées ou descentes rapides surtout si ce n'est pas le joueur qui contrôle et si il n'y a pas de repère comme un ascenseur ou une plateforme.

----------


## ExPanda

> Je ne veux pas dire de bêtises mais il me semble qu'on pouvait assez facilement la faire tourner la carte (mais sinon toi tu pouvais tourner autour en roomscale)


Je n'ai pas trouvé de touche qui faisait quoi que ce soit quand la carte est affichée, j'avais juste la possibilité de me déplacer autour comme une maquette. Le problème c'est que la maquette est bien plus grande que l'espace que j'avais pour jouer.  ::ninja:: 
Peut-être une touche qui est pas mappée sur les WMR, mais tout le reste marche bien.

----------


## djewom

Annonce d'*Audica* de Harmonix, pour changer un peu de Beat Saber...

----------


## ExPanda

Pourquoi pas, mais là comme ça m'a l'air plus prise de tête que Beat Saber.  ::unsure:: 

J'ai commencé I Expect You To Die, j'ai fait que les deux premières missions mais pour l'instant c'est bien sympa. Des puzzles logiques et un bon humour.
Par contre il n'y a pas de menu d'options ? On peut pas redéfinir une zone si jamais on s'est planté au lancement ? Ah et le pavé tactile droit marche moins bien que le gauche, j'arrive à rien avec, obligé de tout faire que avec la manette de gauche, c'est pas génial. Je sais pas si un truc m'a échappé ou si c'est un défaut avec les WMR.

----------


## moutaine

Perso, je préfère beat saber et audioshield et de loin.

----------


## R3dF0x

> Perso, je préfère beat saber et audioshield et de loin.


Ha, t'as déjà testé le jeu ? Donne-nous un lien pour qu'on puisse faire de même ...

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai tenté SNOW en VR hier mais ça ne marche pas, malgré les combines donnés dans le lien, le jeu ne se lance qu'en 2D. Tant pis.

Sinon j'ai refait un peu de War Thunder, et autant la VR est impressionnante et fluide sur ce jeu, autant le gameplay... Le souci c'est de jouer contre des gens à la souris et en vue 3ème personne qui sont bien plus efficaces que moi au joystick. J'ai testé aussi les missions solo mais c'est vraiment pas terrible, les contrôles sont vraiment imprécis au HOTAS.
Je vais le garder pour me faire des petites ballades en vol de test, mais du coup je suis en manque d'un bon jeu de dogfight 39-45  ::cry::

----------


## moutaine

> Ha, t'as déjà testé le jeu ? Donne-nous un lien pour qu'on puisse faire de même ...


Je voulais dire à la vu de cette vidéo, je préfère rester sur beat saber et audioshield.

----------


## Zlika

"Les jeux pour la VR : en avril, ne t'emmêles pas les fils."

----------


## 564.3

> "Les jeux pour la VR : en avril, ne t'emmêles pas les fils."


 :;): 




> Je voulais dire à la vu de cette vidéo, je préfère rester sur beat saber et audioshield.


La vidéo me laisse aussi une impression assez mitigée, mais j'ai quand même envie de laisser sa chance au produit.
J'aimerais bien qu'il y ait des trucs à éviter, les patterns ressemblent trop à de l'OSU, ça fait un peu "plat".
Enfin on verra les mouvements qu'ils arrivent à nous faire faire avec ce concept. Et tout n'est peut-être pas dévoilé.

----------


## vectra

J'ai testé Karnage Kronicles hier: une tuerie  :Bave: 
Largement meilleur et mieux conçu que tous les autres titres VR testés ce jour. Une vraie tuerie en VR, vraiment.

Par contre, mon Lenovo explorer montre ses faiblesses dans les jeux où on bouge. En gros, la visière est une vraie merde et heureusement qu'elle se démonte sinon je l'aurais sciée (elle est aussi lourde que le casque  :Vibre: ). Je veux maintenant voir ce que je peux faire pour attacher mon casque comme un masque de ski avec une bande élastique large ou quelque chose du genre... Si des gens ont des idées, je suis prendeur.

Mais vraiment, cette idée de visière WMR prévue pour relever le casque, c'est juste de la grosse merde en barre, ça m'étonne pas que ça vienne de Microsoft.

----------


## Bibik

J'arrive pas à voir quel est ton problème avec la visière de ton Lenovo ? En ce qui me concerne aucun problème avec le HP mais peut-être que c'est dû au poids du casque qui est double du Lenovo donc moins sujet aux mouvements.

----------


## vectra

La visière ne tient pas bien en place, ou alors elle serre trop fort, ou alors son poids repose trop sur l'arête du front. Pour moi, c'est le système de visière qui ne vaut rien de rien, et qui double le poids de l'ensemble juste pour que les gens puissent 'relever le casque'. Sauf que ce faisant, on perd le sweet spot.
Tout ça pour tenir le cahier des charges 'mixed reality' sans vraie réalité mixte... On aurait mieux fait de plagier le Rift.

----------


## Hideo

Karnage c'est cool ! J'ai fait une bonne partie du premier donjon avec un copain en hard c'est bien chaud et les multiples chemins rendent l'explo moins lineaire. 
Par contre vivement une option pour faire des snap/smooth turning.

----------


## vectra

C'est vraiment par ce genre de jeux qu'il faut commencer la VR.
Je l'avais pris la semaine dernière en promo avec Vanishing Realms...

----------


## Hideo

J'ai commence avec Vanishing et c'est effectivement un bon titre pour commencer. Encore plus vrai parce qu’il fait parti des "premiers" jeux et donc ne considère pas que les joueurs ont de l'expérience en VR.
Par contre peut être qu'aujourd'hui il manque des choses qui sont assez classiques de nos jours.

Rien a voir mais depuis un bon gros mois c'est la zermi niveau sortie VR sur Steam.

----------


## ExPanda

Fini "complètement" I Expect You To Die. Pas super long mais c'était excellent !
(Et j'ai trouvé comment retourner au menu ou recentrer la vue que sur la dernière mission  :haha:  )




> Tout ça pour tenir le cahier des charges 'mixed reality' sans vraie réalité mixte... On aurait mieux fait de plagier le Rift.


Je suis pas sûr que la visière qui se relève soit dans le cahier des charges. C'est pas le cas sur les Samsung par exemple.

----------


## vectra

Je confirme que Karnage est vraiment très, très chouette.

Sinon, vous avez un avis sur Budget Cuts?
Il est à -50%, mais alors même qu'il est considéré comme un classique, je le trouve étonnament mal noté...

----------


## ExPanda

Ah tiens, je l'ai un peu "oublié" celui-là. Je ne l'ai pas fini, et j'ai pas pensé à le relancer....

Je me souviens que c'était sympa mais pas aussi énorme que ce qu'on pouvait attendre après la démo. Il y a eu plusieurs patchs depuis, faudra que je m'y remette.
Il parait qu'il est pas trop long, mais avec la promo à 14€ ça les vaut quand même.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'avais bien aimé la démo mais impossible de lancer les couteaux, et avec mon espace très très limité, c'est compliqué ce genre de jeu. Mais le système de déplacement était super bien fait !

J'ai testé SW Droid Repair ce week-end, plutôt joli et rigolo mais bon ça se boucle en 10 min... ça donne envie d'un Battlefront en VR !

----------


## moutaine

> Sinon, vous avez un avis sur Budget Cuts?
> Il est à -50%, mais alors même qu'il est considéré comme un classique, je le trouve étonnament mal noté...


C'est un jeu que j'ai et effectivement je rejoins en parti julLeBarge sur les couteaux, ils sont très chiant à envoyer même si c'est mieux que la première fois que j'ai essayé le jeu (soit je suis devenu meilleur, soit ils ont changé des choses depuis)

----------


## vectra

On peut jouer sans les couteaux, ou bien ça fout tout par terre?
Et votre ressenti de manière générale face au jeu: bonne expérience, ou bien un soufflé qui retombe trop vite?

----------


## moutaine

Je trouve que je le jeu reste une expérience très sympa et dans la majorité des cas, on peut tenter l'infiltration sans les couteaux.
Mais n'ayant pas encore fini le jeu, je ne saurais dire si c'est le cas jusqu'à la fin.

----------


## 564.3

Budget Cut est un bon jeu, mais il y a eu trop de hype et des gens s'attendaient à quelque chose du niveau d'un Portal.

Je n'ai pas spécialement eu de problèmes avec le mécanisme de lancé d'objets. Quand ça n'allait pas où je voulais, j'avais bien l'impression que c'était un problème de trajectoire / timing (comme IRL) et pas une histoire d'ergonomie.
Je ne suis pas sur qu'on puisse finir le jeu sans utiliser de couteaux du tout, ou alors c'est balaise (sans trop exploiter l'IA).
Par contre ne faire que des lancés pourris n'est pas dramatique, suffit de les jeter au contact ou très proche.

D'ailleurs faudrait que je teste le mode arcade un de ces 4.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Il me semble avoir lu que c'est surtout avec WMR qu'il y a un souci sur le lancer de couteaux, qui tombent sur le sol à nos pieds. J'ai eu le souci sur la démo, impossible de lancer.

----------


## ExPanda

Bof, c'était pas toujours super évident de bien viser mais j'ai pas vraiment eu de soucis, que ce soit avec le HP ou le Samsung.




> Budget Cut est un bon jeu, mais il y a eu trop de hype et des gens s'attendaient à quelque chose du niveau d'un Portal.


C'est parfaitement résumé.

----------


## mrFish

Budget Cut est sorti 2 ans trop tard.

----------


## Fabiolo

C'est vrai que c'est scandaleux ces devs indé qui sont pas fichus de sortir un bon et long jeu en 3 mois.

----------


## mrFish

> C'est vrai que c'est scandaleux ces devs indé qui sont pas fichus de sortir un bon et long jeu en 3 mois.


Alors je n'attaquais pas le temps qu'on mis les dev.

Mais le fait que ça jeu aurait mérité de sortir bien plus tôt, la demo est sorti 2 ans avant le jeu et finalement ça l'a desservit de mon point de vue.
Valve aurait pu injecté plus de fric pour le faire sortir plus tôt et amorcer la pompe VR.
Là il est sorti car il devait sortir, mais c'était trop tard et tout le monde s'en tape.

C'était une chouette Démo, mais un bon jeu ?

----------


## 564.3

> Alors je n'attaquais pas le temps qu'on mis les dev.
> 
> Mais le fait que ça jeu aurait mérité de sortir bien plus tôt, la demo est sorti 2 ans avant le jeu et finalement ça l'a desservit de mon point de vue.
> Valve aurait pu injecté plus de fric pour le faire sortir plus tôt et amorcer la pompe VR.
> Là il est sorti car il devait sortir, mais c'était trop tard et tout le monde s'en tape.
> 
> C'était une chouette Démo, mais un bon jeu ?


C'est sur qu'en 2016 il serait beaucoup plus sorti du lot, vu qu'il n'y avait pas grand chose.
Maintenant il y a pas mal d'autres petits jeux d'aventure / action / puzzle avec quelques bonnes idées.
Il reste unique et bien quand même.

Valve refuse de trop pousser les devs et estime ne pas savoir mieux qu'eux ce qui est bien ou pas en VR (ou même en général). En intervenant trop il y a un risque de gâcher le potentiel du jeu.

Oculus n'a pas récolté beaucoup de pépites à filer des mallettes de cash à des studios plus ou moins gros. Beaucoup n'ont pas pris trop de risques et sortent des jeux avec une bonne production mais un gameplay fade. Peut-être qu'ils ne seraient pas sortis sinon, peut-être plus petits, peut-être plus expérimentaux et intéressants… difficile de savoir.

Ça fait penser à la lettre de Carmack aux leaders d'Oculus (en 2015), où il contestait la politique de "brider les devs" parce que Brendan a facilement la cinétose. Ça s'est ressenti dans leurs guidelines ensuite, même si ça c'est assoupli depuis, peut-être suite aux jeux comme Onward & co sur le Vive.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Alors je n'attaquais pas le temps qu'on mis les dev.
> 
> Mais le fait que ça jeu aurait mérité de sortir bien plus tôt, la demo est sorti 2 ans avant le jeu et finalement ça l'a desservit de mon point de vue.
> Valve aurait pu injecté plus de fric pour le faire sortir plus tôt et amorcer la pompe VR.
> Là il est sorti car il devait sortir, mais c'était trop tard et tout le monde s'en tape.
> 
> C'était une chouette Démo, mais un bon jeu ?


Oui désolé si j'ai été un peu trop cynique, mais c'est vrai qu'étant aussi de l'autre côté j'ai l'impression que les gens ne se rendent pas compte à quel point c'est difficile pour un petit studio de passer du temps sur le dev d'un jeu VR vu la taille du marché et le peu de chances de rentabiliser le développement. 

A moins d'avoir une super idée qui coûte pas cher comme Beat Saber c'est assez compliqué surtout quant la presse nationale snobe la techno.

----------


## vectra

> A moins d'avoir une super idée qui coûte pas cher comme Beat Saber c'est assez compliqué* surtout quant la presse nationale snobe la techno.*


 :Cell: 
Le pire, c'est encore que le seul 'dossier' sur la VR que CPC ait fait concerne la PS4.
Pour parler des jeux 2D en pixel art qui se ressemblent tous, y'a du monde par contre...

----------


## Brice2010

Bonjour bonjour!

Alors j'utilise le casque acer vr. J'en suis très content, pas de flou si bien installé, les controlers sont top, juste les piles qui se vident plus vite que... Ouais ça consomme beaucoup. Du coup piles rechargeables obligatoires ou vous allez y passer votre salaire.

Bref, ici c'est surtout pour parler des jeux. Celui que je vais évoquer a déjà été traité mais je comptais faire mon retour sur pas mal de jeux (j'en ai testé une centaine, occulus/htc/wmc). 
Il s'agit de Super Hot.

Je connaissais la version non vr à laquelle j'avais joué, apprécié mais sans plus. Le design général était attrayant et le principe du jeu sympa. Forcément, à la souris c'était "facile".
En VR, déjà visuellement ça fout une claque. Les silhouettes ennemies rouge ressortent beaucoup mieux. Les textures de l'environnement prennent une autre dimension. On ressent globalement beaucoup mieux les proportions et le fait que tout se concentre sur soi (les vagues ennemies) comme un trou noir qui attire tout.

Le très bon tracking permet d'accentuer ce principe de ne pas bouger pour figer le temps. En général, je me figeais systématiquement à chaque début de level, ne bougeant que les yeux pour analyser la situation. On se retrouve régulièrement à tourner la tête lentement pour prendre une info tout en avançant la main de l'autre côté du corps pour saisir une arme qu'on avait aperçu. L'orgasme est atteint quand tu gères en même temps 2 armes à attraper de chaque côté tout en esquivant une balle qui arrivait en pleine tête en te penchant en arrière. Satisfaction garantie. Par contre si comme moi votre femme qui ne capte rien et s'intéresse pas aux jeux vidéos vous voit faire, vous aurez le droit aux remarques classiques sur matrix, le ridicule, les gens qui regardent des gens jouer, l'autisme, la faim dans le monde et la disparition des canards au Groenland.

Je me suis surpris à finir le jeu assez rapidement (je dirai 3 ou 4 heures). La rejouabilité est pas ouf' du tout.

Par contre je souhaitais évoquer une conséquence que je n'ai pas lu dans les avis qui m'a énormément interpellé sur le jeu en VR (alors que je suis pas du tout alarmiste sur le gaming et la vr en particulier). Après avoir joué 1h ou 2 de suite, en retirant le casque pour reprendre une activité normale (manger, s'occuper du gosse qui hurle, ...) j'ai gardé une sensation très étrange de ralentissement. Je me suis pris en train de me figer pour observer mon environnement ou arréter une action.  ::huh::  Du genre si j'arrête de marcher et de bouger les bras, la tête du gosse en train de chuter ne vas pas heurter le sol. Je continuais de produire le fonctionnement du jeu hors VR et il m'a fallu quelques dizaines de minute pour ne plus ressentir ce décalage entre l'évolution du temps et mes mouvements. Hésitez pas à me signaler si je devrais consulter.

Très bonne expérience.

_________________________________________

Je tiens ensuite à évoquer IEYTD (I expect you to die). J'ai "acheté  ::trollface:: " de très nombreux jeux de ce type car c'est uniquement ces jeux d'enquête / escape game / aventure qui pourraient me permettre de faire découvrir le gaming à ma femme (ne débattez pas du terme gaming sur ça).

J'ai eu quelques soucis de positionnement par rapport au sol, mais c'est assez classique et ça se règle bien (j'ai du installer un fichier en plus pour accéder aux options cachées et pouvoir repositionner le sol comme je veux).
C'est la première fois que je regarde un générique d'intro avec les crédits qui n'apporte rien au jeu (type infos de l'histoire). Visuellement, grosse claque. C'est un mélange de James Bond, d'Amélie Poulain et du clip Seven Nation Army. D'ailleurs, vu que ça spoil rien voici le lien de l'intro si vous voulez voir, mais sans VR ça donne pas pareil.

Le jeu en lui même: le système de téléportation des items est pas du tout logique et intuitif. Sur mon acer faut utiliser le trackpad, alors que vu que le jeu se joue en position statique, le joystick aurait pu être utilisé. Y'a des mods / bidouillages des fichiers qui permettent de tout passer au joystick mais bon. Par contre si vous suivez le tuto attentivement, ça rentre vite et c'est efficace. On peut donc juste reprocher l'absence de naturel et le choix discutable.

Je n'ai pas fini le jeu mais j'ai lu qu'il n'y avait que 5 missions. C'est un peu court jeune homme. Mais les missions se prêtent vraiment excellemment à la VR. Le fait que ça soit en statique ne pose aucun problème. On ne se sent pas cloisoné, et j'ai pas eu l'impression que c'était oppressant alors que la première mission se passe uniquement dans une voiture par exemple. Les mécaniques de jeu sont excellentes, les énigmes bien travaillées. Y'a un humour sympa fidèle à l'univers que j'ai évoqué pour l'intro. Pas mal de clins d’œil.

Excellent jeu, pour moi à mettre en avant pour découvrir la VR si le choix des mouvement était plus simple
_____________________________________

J'ai joué quelques heures à Arizona Sunshine. C'est mon premier gros FPS en vr. L'univers est sympa, pas cartoon mais pas réaliste non plus.
La précision est pas évidente pour un habitué des FPS hors vr. D'habitude, je met la croix/la souris sur la cible et y clic y clic. En vr, on a tendance à mettre le bout du pistolet sur la cible. Et forcément, si on a pas aligné la mire de la base du gun avec la mire du bout du gun, ça marche pas.



Mais ça ne peut pas être un reproche, ça veut justement dire que c'est réaliste et qu'il faut gérer tant la visée directe que la hauteur de la crosse.

Le système de déplacement permet de choisir entre la téléportation et le mouvement direct via joystick. Je n'ai pas vomi avec le second choix mais même si en théorie j'étais un grand partisan de ce type de déplacement, la téléportation fonctionne bien mieux.
Les ennemis sont la pluspart du temps lent, et on peut se replacer facilement pour reprendre la main sur la situation (y'a un système de stamina pour ne pas fuire tout le temps).
Sans que ça soit un jeu d'horreur, les premières expériences apportent quand même leur lot d'oppression quand on se fait bouffer par un zombie. Les personnes à qui je l'ai fais essayer (des non joueurs) ont même sacrément flippé juste en voyant les zombies arriver au loin. 

Le jeu est forcément assez répétitif, mais il est assez long, l'univers varie un peu, et il y a une petite partie de recherche / aventure en plus du FPS.

__________________________________________________

J'ai fais quelques sessions de jeu sur Creed. Jeu de boxe en vr.
Le système de déplacement est à chier, on regarde la direction vers la quelle on veut aller et on agite les bras comme un mouvement de marche caricaturé. C'est tout sauf immersif. Je comprends que sur un ring on ne puisse pas utiliser la téléportation, mais il y a la phase d'entrainement en salle ou ça irait très bien.

Le jeu (en dehors du mode arcade ou on tape) alterne entre les sessions en salle qui servent de tuto et d'entrainement de son personnage. Ca permet d'acquérir le pannel de coups et le système d'esquive.
Les graphismes sont correct.

En phase de combat sur ring, le tracking est bon, tant sur les hits que sur les esquives. Bien sûr, on est pas sur un jeu simulation type Fight Night Champion qui m'avait laissé un très bon souvenir de boxe hors vr, donc la localisation des coups est pas dingue, faut surtout taper là où l'ennemi ne se protège pas. Y'a un système re mise au sol / récupération / KO.

C'est un bon jeu pour des sessions courtes, c'est sportif puisqu'on a tendance à taper comme un taré, mais du coup faut être vraiment prudent sur le dégagement de l'environnement.

Voilà pour les "bons" jeux que j'ai testé, je ferai un retour rapide pour les jeux moisis que j'ai subi, si ça peut permettre à d'autres de les éviter.  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Le pire, c'est encore que le seul 'dossier' sur la VR que CPC ait fait concerne la PS4.
> Pour parler des jeux 2D en pixel art qui se ressemblent tous, y'a du monde par contre...


Complètement d'accord, je trouve ça vraiment dommage ce manque de couverture générale des grands médias JV FR (CPC, Jeux videos.com, Gamekult, et compagnie). Ce qui m’énerve le plus c'est les commentaires ironiques qu'on peut lire dans CPC sur le fait que la techno ne décolle pas, alors même qu'aucun jeu "pur" VR n'a jamais été testé dans le mag ! Ah ben c'est sur que ça risque pas de décoller si on en parle jamais !

Autant à l'époque où il n'y avait que les premières version d'Oculus et Vive, ça restait un équipement cher qui demande une config de malade, donc un marché de niche. Maintenant avec WMR et PS VR, c'est devenu bien plus accessible et c'est dommage qu'on en parle pas plus.

Lors de l'émission CPC, Ackboo disait que la VR est géniale pour les simulateurs en tout genre, alors même que la résolution actuelle encore un peu faible limite le truc. Purée mais jamais dans un test de simu y'a un mot sur la compatibilité VR et son bon fonctionnement !




> Bonjour bonjour!
> 
> Alors j'utilise le casque acer vr. J'en suis très content, pas de flou si bien installé, les controlers sont top, juste les piles qui se vident plus vite que... Ouais ça consomme beaucoup. Du coup piles rechargeables obligatoires ou vous allez y passer votre salaire.
> 
> Bref, ici c'est surtout pour parler des jeux. Celui que je vais évoquer a déjà été traité mais je comptais faire mon retour sur pas mal de jeux (j'en ai testé une centaine, occulus/htc/wmc). 
> Il s'agit de Super Hot.
> 
> Je connaissais la version non vr à laquelle j'avais joué, apprécié mais sans plus. Le design général était attrayant et le principe du jeu sympa. Forcément, à la souris c'était "facile".
> En VR, déjà visuellement ça fout une claque. Les silhouettes ennemies rouge ressortent beaucoup mieux. Les textures de l'environnement prennent une autre dimension. On ressent globalement beaucoup mieux les proportions et le fait que tout se concentre sur soi (les vagues ennemies) comme un trou noir qui attire tout.
> ...


Merci pour ces retours très complets, c'est chouet, ça permet de se faire une bonne idée de jeux qui peuvent intéresser du monde ici (moi en tout cas, vu que je n'ai aucun des 3 !)

----------


## Fabiolo

L'effet rémanent évoqué pour superhot est assez marrant, je ne l'ai pas ressenti perso. Après autant j'ai trouvé le principe génial autant le level design pas top et l'enchainement de petits niveaux qui n'ont aucun lien entre eux et sans progression de difficulté un peu fade. j'avais plus l'impression de faire un tuto géant que de parcourir un jeu cohérent.

Arizona est génial oui, je conseille de le faire en mode de difficulté le plus élevé, où grosso modo tu as une marge d'erreur d'une balle ou deux par niveau, donc bonjour le stress quant un zombie "trébuche" et te fait perdre une balle.

----------


## ExPanda

Je vous rejoins pour le manque d'exposition de la VR, je pense qu'on est tous d'accord ici.


Sacré post de Brice.  ::P: 
Merci pour tes retours.




> Par contre je souhaitais évoquer une conséquence que je n'ai pas lu dans les avis qui m'a énormément interpellé sur le jeu en VR (alors que je suis pas du tout alarmiste sur le gaming et la vr en particulier). Après avoir joué 1h ou 2 de suite, en retirant le casque pour reprendre une activité normale (manger, s'occuper du gosse qui hurle, ...) j'ai gardé une sensation très étrange de ralentissement. Je me suis pris en train de me figer pour observer mon environnement ou arréter une action.  Du genre si j'arrête de marcher et de bouger les bras, la tête du gosse en train de chuter ne vas pas heurter le sol. Je continuais de produire le fonctionnement du jeu hors VR et il m'a fallu quelques dizaines de minute pour ne plus ressentir ce décalage entre l'évolution du temps et mes mouvements. Hésitez pas à me signaler si je devrais consulter.


Ouais, consulte.  ::ninja:: 
En vrai j'ai déjà eu une sensation similaire, en ayant trop joué à un jeu (non VR à l'époque), et en étant un peu crevé.
C'est typique des jeux qui mettent en état de flux, Superhot en VR est assez efficace pour ça.




> J'ai "acheté " de très nombreux jeux de ce type car c'est uniquement ces jeux d'enquête / escape game / aventure qui pourraient me permettre de faire découvrir le gaming à ma femme (ne débattez pas du terme gaming sur ça).


On ne dira rien sur le terme gaming, par contre le terme "acheté" avec les guillemets, on peut s'en passer ici.  :;): 




> J'ai eu quelques soucis de positionnement par rapport au sol, mais c'est assez classique et ça se règle bien (j'ai du installer un fichier en plus pour accéder aux options cachées et pouvoir repositionner le sol comme je veux).


Tu sais que tu peux repositionner la vue en maintenant la touche menu du contrôleur droit ? (je l'ai découvert par hasard sur la dernière mission)




> J'ai fais quelques sessions de jeu sur Creed. Jeu de boxe en vr.
> Le système de déplacement est à chier, on regarde la direction vers la quelle on veut aller et on agite les bras comme un mouvement de marche caricaturé. C'est tout sauf immersif. Je comprends que sur un ring on ne puisse pas utiliser la téléportation, mais il y a la phase d'entrainement en salle ou ça irait très bien.


Même sur le ring, les déplacements sont mal foutus.  ::|:

----------


## vectra

Perso, j'ai pas trop accroché à Arizona Sunshine, alors même que c'est un des titres pour lesquels j'ai le plus payé.
J'y ai aussi joué sur HTC, et c'est vrai que là c'est plus facile de viser. Mais même là, c'est pas évident de voir où tu tires, ce qui est frustrant dans un jeu qui ne pardonne pas la moindre imprécision. En plus, c'est grave moche.
Par contre, j'aimerais bien pouvoir y rejouer en me déplaçant avec le trackpad: comment ça se configure?

Je me sens nettement plus dans mon élément dans Karnage Chronicles ou Vanishing Realms.

Mais mon énorme regret, c'est qu'on puisse pas vraiment bénéficier du roomscale pour tourner autour des ennemis ou les esquiver franchement. La techno de suivi a beau être au point, on est limités soit par les putains de cables, soit par les murs.
Rageance pure.

----------


## vectra

> Complètement d'accord, je trouve ça vraiment dommage ce manque de couverture générale des grands médias JV FR (CPC, Jeux videos.com, Gamekult, et compagnie). Ce qui m’énerve le plus c'est les commentaires ironiques qu'on peut lire dans CPC sur le fait que la techno ne décolle pas, alors même qu'aucun jeu "pur" VR n'a jamais été testé dans le mag ! Ah ben c'est sur que ça risque pas de décoller si on en parle jamais !
> 
> Autant à l'époque où il n'y avait que les premières version d'Oculus et Vive, ça restait un équipement cher qui demande une config de malade, donc un marché de niche. Maintenant avec WMR et PS VR, c'est devenu bien plus accessible et c'est dommage qu'on en parle pas plus.
> 
> Lors de l'émission CPC, Ackboo disait que la VR est géniale pour les simulateurs en tout genre, alors même que la résolution actuelle encore un peu faible limite le truc. Purée mais jamais dans un test de simu y'a un mot sur la compatibilité VR et son bon fonctionnement !


Make videogame great again  :Cell: 

L'impression que je garde des magazines que je lisais dans les années 90, c'est que des jeux géniaux et surtout révolutionnaires (Wing Commander, Doom, etc) attendaient ceux qui s'achetaient un PC à 10000 balles, ce qui était pourtant bien cher à l'époque. Tout le monde ne pouvait pas se les payer, mais au moins la presse suivait le mouvement, tout en couvrant aussi les jeux 'normaux' adaptés aux machines meilleur marché.

Là, pour ce prix, on a des setups complets en RV qui fonctionnent, mais les testeurs ont surtout l'air de se passionner pour des jeux plus moches que les jeux 16 bits de l'époque sous prétexte qu'ils réinventent les codes narratifs et qu'il y a du pixel art. Faut pas se plaindre de l'expansion des jeux mobile lorsqu'on stagne ou régresse sur le jeu PC...

----------


## FixB

Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec ce constat et la déception au vu du peu de suivi sur la presse spécialisée.
Souvent, l'argument donné est que la techno n'est soit pas encore au point et que le mieux est à venir, soit va faire un flan et complètement s'arrêter.
Ce qui est ridicule dans les deux cas!
Dans un cas, c'est l'occasion de parler de l'avenir du jeu vidéo !
Dans l'autre cas, c'est le moment où jamais de jouer à des jeux totalement différents ; et ceux qui ratent ça ne pourront plus jamais essayer!!!

----------


## Fabiolo

Bah disons que prendre le prétexte de dire que ça n'a pas marché comme on le disait alors que les prédictions étaient irréalistes (penser que le grand public aller claquer 1500€ pour tester la VR alors que la plupart se contente d'une tablette pour jouer était un peu farfelue quant même) n'est pas une raison pour passer le truc sous silence.

D'autant plus que même si ça n'explose pas comme attendu, le nombre d'utilisateurs avec un casque connectés augmente tous les mois sur steam, on doit arriver à 1% maintenant, il y a pas mal de bons jeux qui sont sortis, d'autres en productions, il y a de nouveaux modèles de casque tous les mois...

Bref je trouve ça bizarre de s'être mis la tête dans le sable il y a deux ans quant c'est sorti et que effectivement c'était cher avec des jeux encore mal adaptés et de pas se rendre compte que ça a pas mal évolué depuis.

----------


## Brice2010

> Par contre, j'aimerais bien pouvoir y rejouer en me déplaçant avec le trackpad: comment ça se configure?


Alors du coup c'est pour WMR, mais doit bien y avoir l'équivalent pour les autres casques.
J'ai trouvé la solution ici, et les com's sont tous élogieux.

----------


## mrFish

> mais les testeurs ont surtout l'air de se passionner pour des jeux plus moches que les jeux 16 bits de l'époque sous prétexte qu'ils réinventent les codes narratifs et qu'il y a du pixel art. Faut pas se plaindre de l'expansion des jeux mobile lorsqu'on stagne ou régresse sur le jeu PC...


C'est quoi cette hot take digne d'un gamergater ?

Vous lisez vraiment CPC ou vous bitchez pour le plaisir ?

Ils sont effectivement frileux sur ce medium et ils aiment bien se moquer, mais ils sont quand même souvent enthousiaste (comme il a été dit ils en ont parlé dans l'Emission).
Y a eu déjà deux dossiers sur la VR dans CPC, et d'autres dans Hardware, ils ont testé plusieurs jeux ensuite : Super Hot VR (9!), I Expect You to Die (6), Eagle Flight (6) et même Google Earth...

Ils peuvent pas tout tester et le public VR est minuscule pour le moment.

----------


## Fabiolo

Les jeux testés l'ont été il y a plus d'un an. Depuis Moss il y a bien 6 mois, je n'en ai pas vu d'autres.

Après perso je ne parlais pas de CPC en particulier mais de la presse jeux vidéos française en général.

----------


## FixB

Honnêtement, sur un mensuel comme cpc, avoir 3 ou 4 tests dédiés VR depuis la sortie des premiers casques, c'est pas folichon, si?
J'aurais bien aimé voir testé des perles comme Lone Écho par exemple!

----------


## vectra

> C'est quoi cette hot take digne d'un gamergater ?
> 
> Vous lisez vraiment CPC ou vous bitchez pour le plaisir ?


Les deux, mon capitaine  ::lol:: 
Et y'a au moins une référence au dernier numéro.

Je n'ai pas l'outil de recherche en ligne, et je me contente donc de ma collec' papier, mais en gros, la VR ne pèse rien dans la publi.

Les impressions (négatives) des membres de la rédaction sur la VR, elles ne me dérangent pas. Ils disent ce qu'ils pensent franchement et assument leur parti-pris et c'est aussi pour cela que j'achète le journal. Les devs le lisent en général, entendent les critiques et s'adaptent quand ils le peuvent.
Par contre, ce qui me dérange, c'est le blackout. J'entends bien l'explication de la part de marché, mais les gens qui pouvaient se payer un setup Wing Commander II à l'époque n'étaient pas tellement plus nombreux, et pourtant ça faisait les gros titres, parce que les gens ont compris que c'était la base de l'industrie du JV de demain (et ils ont eu raison).

En plus, sur le fond, les gars de CPC n'ont pas peur de sortir des petites productions qui n'iront jamais faire du chart, mais qui méritent par contre un succès d'estime voire de goleri. Donc y'a quand-même la place pour des choix non-commerciaux, mais visiblement pas pour la VR qui pue. 

Sur le fond, j'ai l'impression persistante que CPC fait des efforts vers l'arty et le meta, mais pas tellement vers le progrès technologique. Même sans conseiller aux lecteurs d'acheter des produits trop avant-gardistes ou trop chers, c'est pas interdit non plus de leur montrer ce qui existe déjà, ce qui pourrait arriver et préfigurer une branche majeure (ou plus grosse) du JV de dans 5 ou 10 ans... En attendant, sans le soutien indéfectible de poids-lourds comme Sony, Facebook ou Steam, la VR n'a aucune chance, en espérant que ça tienne.

----------


## ExPanda

Des canards ont testé The Town of Light ?

Il est en promo sur Steam à 3.79€ et c'est présenté comme un walking simulator "horreur psychologique sans monstre ni jumpscare", à priori avec une bonne ambiance.

----------


## nodulle

> Des canards ont testé The Town of Light ?
> 
> Il est en promo sur Steam à 3.79€ et c'est présenté comme un walking simulator "horreur psychologique sans monstre ni jumpscare", à priori avec une bonne ambiance.


Je l'ai mais pas encore lancé. Par contre j'avais pas fait gaffe quand je l'ai pris mais il doit surement intégrer un vieil sdk Oculus car il annonce uniquement une compatibilité Oculus Dev Kit 2. Mais c'est pas grave, ça m'intéresse quand même.

----------


## ExPanda

Mince par contre ça a l'air d'être un jeu "normal" converti à la VR
Clavier/souris ou manette, seulement le Rift marqué en casque compatible...

----------


## Fabiolo

Si c'est comme  Shufflepuck cantina qui avait fait un buzz avec la VR sur le DK2 mais qui n'ont jamais rien fait pour que ça marche avec les versions commerciales...

Pourtant en c'est un jeu qui marcherait très bien en VR, en plus il est pas ouf niveau visuel donc pas trop d'optim à faire, juste les controllers à binder.

----------


## nodulle

> Mince par contre ça a l'air d'être un jeu "normal" converti à la VR
> Clavier/souris ou manette, seulement le Rift marqué en casque compatible...


Oui ça doit être ça, je l'ai pas précisé... Du coup l'adaptation ne doit pas être extra-ordinaire (si tant est qu'il fonctionne encore aujourd'hui avec le CV1).

----------


## djewom

> Si c'est comme  Shufflepuck cantina qui avait fait un buzz avec la VR sur le DK2 mais qui n'ont jamais rien fait pour que ça marche avec les versions commerciales...
> 
> Pourtant en c'est un jeu qui marcherait très bien en VR, en plus il est pas ouf niveau visuel donc pas trop d'optim à faire, juste les controllers à binder.


Effectivement Shufflepuck cantina fonctionnait bien en VR avec les DK1 et 2 sur steam. Maintenant Shufflepuck cantina fonctionne bien en VR sur le RIFT mais uniquement la version sur l'oculus store, pas sur steam (j’imagine qu'oculus avait sorti le chéquier à l'époque) . J'ignore s'ils mettront a jour la version steam mais je ne sais même pas si le studio est encore en vie...

----------


## Fabiolo

Si il me semble qu'Agartha est encore en vie, leur site l'est en tout cas et j'avais eu des news d'eux il n'y a pas longtemps.

Je vois que sur la page steam, bien qu'ayant le jeu, on me propose une version VR à 10€, mais il n'y a aucune info sur les compatibilités associées à cette version, ça ne renvoi sur aucune page dédiée et sur la page de la version deluxe, il n'y a aucun casque supporté donc c'est un peu le loto cet achat.

----------


## madfox

J'ai la version Deluxe et je confirme pas de support VR.

Sinon, je viens de tester la dernière update The teachings of odalbe pour GORN et c'est la douche froide...  ::sad:: 

Ce jeu était un modèle d'optimisation pour une early access et maintenant... Les performances in-game se dégradent violemment en quelques minutes à en devenir injouable (l'update de "l'optimisation" qu'ils disaient  :Facepalm: ). Le gameplay a été modifié pour coller à leur nouveau système de campagne ce qui rend le jeu moins fun et fluide: Les armes font "globalement" moins dégâts, il est plus difficile de provoquer des effets de "gore", les armes au sol disparaissent extrêmement vite et plus d'arène de quelques rounds pour se faire une petite partie rapide...  ::'(:

----------


## Jefiban

J ai un oculus depuis bientôt un an. Je n ai plus lancé de jeu 2d depuis. J ai pourtant des jeux comme read dead 2 qui attendent. Mais je trouve tout cela bien fade maintenant. Je n ai absolument plus aucune envie de jouer hors VR. Suis je le seul?

Sinon concernant les jeux j ai pris récemment Beat Saber, bien que pas vraiment emballé par ce type de jeu. Et bien wow! Une claque ludique, très addictif. Tu ne joues plus, tu ES la musique. Même ma femme qui ne joue pas, y est accro. À posséder absolument!

----------


## Fabiolo

> J ai un oculus depuis bientôt un an. Je n ai plus lancé de jeu 2d depuis. J ai pourtant des jeux comme read dead 2 qui attendent. Mais je trouve tout cela bien fade maintenant. Je n ai absolument plus aucune envie de jouer hors VR. Suis je le seul?


ça dépends, clairement pour tout ce qui est FPS et vue à la première personne (walk simulator ou jeux d'enquête), oui le retour à un écran classique est vraiment fade et j'ai du mal.

Par contre pour tout ce qui est RTS, point & clic et autre jeux où de base tu n'es pas vraiment immergé dedans ça va, rester sur un écran classique ne me gène pas.

----------


## vectra

> J ai un oculus depuis bientôt un an. Je n ai plus lancé de jeu 2d depuis. J ai pourtant des jeux comme read dead 2 qui attendent. Mais je trouve tout cela bien fade maintenant. Je n ai absolument plus aucune envie de jouer hors VR. Suis je le seul?


A part quelques jeux spécifiques (genre Mass Effect, Dying Light ou CIV), je ne fais plus l'effort de suivre ce qui se passe sur PC plat. VR, VR et encore VR...

Avant cela, je ne jouais presque plus tant les jeux qui sortent ressemblent à ceux d'il y a dix ans -mais en plus joli. Ironiquement, si la VR est clairement novatrice, elle nous renvoie plus de dix ans en arrière au niveau graphique.

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon, je viens de tester la dernière update The teachings of odalbe pour GORN et c'est la douche froide... 
> 
> Ce jeu était un modèle d'optimisation pour une early access et maintenant... Les performances in-game se dégradent violemment en quelques minutes à en devenir injouable (l'update de "l'optimisation" qu'ils disaient ). Le gameplay a été modifié pour coller à leur nouveau système de campagne ce qui rend le jeu moins fun et fluide: Les armes font "globalement" moins dégâts, il est plus difficile de provoquer des effets de "gore", les armes au sol disparaissent extrêmement vite et plus d'arène de quelques rounds pour se faire une petite partie rapide...


Ah bizarre, j'ai pas de problèmes de perf, et il y a toujours les modes d'avant.
Par contre pour avancer dans la campagne il faut enchainer quelques arènes d'affilées, ouais. Mais ça ne m'a pas trop gêné vu que j'ai tout redébloqué en 2 sessions.

Pour une attaque dévastatrice il vaut mieux avoir déclenché un ralenti en faisant une parade. Je ne sais plus trop comment ça marchait avant.
Le rééquilibrage de certaines armes me semble plutôt bien venu, même si je trouve que le marteau à 2 mains a été trop nerfed.
Et le NPC qui traite notre perso comme un débile, ça me fait bien marrer. Enfin j'aime bien la nouvelle ambiance, avec le roi aussi.

En gros, pour moi c'est du tout bon (dans le genre foutraque).

Sinon je suis très curieux et intéressé par Until you fall.
Du combat à l'épée avec un nouveau système "vision de maitre d'arme" (en espérant que ça ne soit pas trop assisté) et des niveaux procéduraux.
C'est ceux qui ont fait "I Expect You To Die", donc ça devrait être de la qualité.

----------


## madfox

> Ah bizarre, j'ai pas de problèmes de perf, et il y a toujours les modes d'avant.


Tu l'as trouvé l’arène classique? Hors campagne, les seules portes que j'ai trouvé mènent au mode custom et au mode endless.

----------


## FixB

Pareil, je joue en VR à 99% depuis que j'ai mon Oculus (2 ans environ ?)

----------


## JulLeBarge

Alors moi je suis encore tout neuf dans le monde de la VR, mais je pense que vu mon goût pour des types de jeux pas du tout adaptés à la VR, ça restera un truc en plus pour une niche de jeu, je me vois pas jouer qu'à des jeux VR. Déjà parce que niveau confort je peux pas passer une soirée entière avec le casque sur la tête, au bout d'une heure j'en ai marre.
Cela dit, après avoir testé les jeux de course et de vol en VR, je vais avoir du mal à y rejouer en 2D...

Mais un FPS par contre, c'est pas du tout le même gameplay en VR et je suis bien plus à l'aise avec la souris qu'avec les manettes.

Par curiosité, vous pouvez donner vos jeux VR sur lesquels vous avez passé le plus de temps ?

----------


## ExPanda

Beat Saber, pour lequel j'ai une bonne vingtaine d'heure de jeu, sinon les autres jeux à histoire c'est du 5-8h le temps de les faire.

... Ouais c'est pas lourd en fait.

----------


## Sorkar

Elite Dangerous, plus de 150h dessus, d'ailleurs il va être temps que je m'y remette bientôt.

Si j'avais du temps en trop, j'aurai surement passé autant de temps sur From Others Suns, Payday 2 et VR Kanojo (Bon, pour ce dernier c'est une boutade, impossible de tenir manettes et mouchoir en même temps  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Fabiolo

Serious sam second encounter perso, près de 17h... et une dizaine d'heure sur Arizona.

Après dans serious sam et autres FPS, avoir les deux armes dissociées de la vue et du pointeur souris, c'est quant même autre chose que la version standard. Pouvoir tirer sur des ennemis qui arrivent de plusieurs côté en même temps en plus de jeter des coups d'oeils furtifs partout sans arrêter de tirer au même endroit, ça n'a rien à voir.

C'est un peu comme pouvoir tourner la tête au hotas dans un simulateur d'avion sans changer l'endroit où tu vises.

Et puis pas besoin d'implémenter du lean, c'est naturel en VR.

----------


## madfox

> ... et VR Kanojo (Bon, pour ce dernier c'est une boutade, impossible de tenir manettes et mouchoir en même temps )


Pourtant les manettes sont pensées pour.  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

Les jeux auquel j'ai le plus joué en VR (d'après steam) c'est :
- Payday 2 (62h)
- beat saber (50h)
- Pavlov (42h)
- the forest (30h)
- onward (26h)
- star trek (17h)
- arizona sunshine (13h)


Je m'étonne de voir Payday 2 en tête, j'ai pourtant pas l'impression d'y avoir beaucoup joué mais j'étais beaucoup dessus pendant une période et vu que ça remonte à loin...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Les jeux auquel j'ai le plus joué en VR (d'après steam) c'est :
> - Payday 2 (62h)
> - beat saber (50h)
> - Pavlov (42h)
> - the forest (30h)
> - onward (26h)
> - star trek (17h)
> - arizona sunshine (13h)
> 
> ...


Pour Payday 2 VR, on avait surtout pas mal joué dessus quand la VR était en Beta. C'était bien sympa d'ailleurs.

----------


## 564.3

> Tu l'as trouvé l’arène classique? Hors campagne, les seules portes que j'ai trouvé mènent au mode custom et au mode endless.


En fait je ne suis pas sur, peut-être que des options du mode custom font la même chose.
Mais pour débloquer des armes, il faut forcément passer par la campagne. Si on n'était pas obligé d'enchainer les arènes, ça reviendrait à l'ancien mode en fait.
Il y avait une progression de la difficulté selon ce qu'on avait débloqué, je crois.

----------


## 564.3

Concernant les jeux VR sur lesquels j'ai passé le plus de temps:
- 116h Audioshield (quasi fini depuis Beat Saber)
- 61h Beat Saber
- 52h H3VR
- 29h In Death
- 28h BoxVR
- 26h Blade and Sorcery
- 23h Space Pirate Trainer
et après il y en a de plus en plus.

Beaucoup de ceux qui ne durent que quelques heures m'ont laissé de super souvenirs, typiquement des jeux d'aventure. Ceux qui sont haut sont forcément du genre "sport" ou "sandbox".
Et je ne suis pas un gros fan des FPS compétitifs du genre Pavlov / Onward, même si j'aime bien y jouer de temps en temps.

Bizarrement j'ai toujours un peu de mal à lancer les jeux assis en VR, même s'il y en a que j'aime bien et après y avoir joué je me dis toujours "c'était bien cool, faudra que je remette ça". À un moment je faisais de l'ETS2 sans craquer à lancer Beat Saber et enchainer d'autres trucs debout, mais c'est rare.

Sinon, je joue encore pas mal sur desktop surtout pour les jeux de gestion et d'autres pour décompresser en faisant à moitié autre chose.
C'était un peu le principe pour ETS2 aussi, je mets un podcast et je vais explorer / faire des livraisons en camion sans me prendre la tête.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Pour Payday 2 VR, on avait surtout pas mal joué dessus quand la VR était en Beta. C'était bien sympa d'ailleurs.


J'ai pas testé Payday 2, c'est vraiment chouet en VR ? on joue en multi ?

----------


## nodulle

> J'ai pas testé Payday 2, c'est vraiment chouet en VR ? on joue en multi ?


L'adaptation est de bonne facture. Tu peux jouer en solo avec des bots ou en multi. Les joueurs VR sont mélangés avec les joueurs non VR.

----------


## Sorkar

Diantre, j'ai découvert hier que j'ai 13€ a claquer sur le store  ::):  Il avaient offert ca pour une compensation de je sais plus quoi il y a des mois il me semble.

Du coup j'aimerai bien un jeu de stratégie en VR, genre un STR, il n'y a toujours rien d’intéressant de ce côté là ?

----------


## Rodwin

Est-ce que tu as essayé Skyworld ? 
Cosmic Trip ?
J'ai bien aimé Deisim aussi.

----------


## Sorkar

Skyworld et Brass Tactics ouai, dans les deux cas je trouve que ca fait un peu jeux mobile adapté pour VR, un peu simpliste je trouve.

Je vais me renseigner sur Cosmic Trip, connais pas merci  ::): 
Edit, ouai en fait Cosmic Trip est plus un tower defense et deisim un god game, pas vraiment des rts tout ca ^^

----------


## Fabiolo

Il y a final assault qui arrive bientôt aussi mais je ne sais pas si il y a une campagne solo.

----------


## Sorkar

> Il y a final assault qui arrive bientôt aussi mais je ne sais pas si il y a une campagne solo.


Très intéressant en effet merci, je note, c'est pour Avril apparemment. (il y a bien une campagne solo en plus a priori)

----------


## lousticos

Pour Budget Cut (je sais je suis à la bourre mais je me suis un peu détaché de la vr récemment), le jeu est court, mais le niveau final marqueras à jamais mon esprit, de par son ambiance et son immersion.
Je conseille l'achat à -50% (même si vu mon retard, la promo doit être terminée  ::P: )

Et puis l'atmosphère humoristique qui se tend petit à petit est très plaisante, et en plus je crois qu'ils ont rajouté du contenu récemment !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai pas testé Payday 2, c'est vraiment chouet en VR ? on joue en multi ?


C'est vraiment bien en VR. Le seul truc que je trouve dommage, c'est de ne pas voir les mains des autres joueurs VR bouger. En terme de gameplay, tu constates rapidement que tu as un très gros avantage par rapport à un joueur non VR.
Tu peux intéragir sur un objet tout en tirant. Chose que tu ne peux pas en non VR. Tu peux également tirer à l'aveuglette en étant à couvert.

Le seul défaut de la VR sur Payday 2 sont les tirs longues distances à cause de la résolution / du screen door effect.

----------


## JulLeBarge

OK merci pour les infos, DL en cours du coup, je vais tester ça. Niveau réglages, ça tourne bien ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai testé PayDay 2 ce soir, mais c'est mort pour moi, ma zone de jeu est trop petite et ça demande trop de mouvements, je me cogne partout, c'est injouable. J'ai essayé en utilisant les joysticks pour tourner mais ça donne la nausée...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Arf. C'est con ça.

----------


## Brice2010

> J'ai testé PayDay 2 ce soir, mais c'est mort pour moi, ma zone de jeu est trop petite et ça demande trop de mouvements, je me cogne partout, c'est injouable. J'ai essayé en utilisant les joysticks pour tourner mais ça donne la nausée...


T'as quoi en taille de zone que je sache si ça vaut le coup que je teste ou pas?

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai même pas la taille mini pour finaliser le setup WMR: je dois avoir en gros 1m de profondeur sur 2m de large. La joie des apparts parisiens...

----------


## raven33.be

Tiens, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un petit jeux sympa de gestion style Sim city, Anno etc.. ?

----------


## Hayjoshu

Bonjour tout le monde !
Je viens de fêter mes 39 ans cette semaine, et j'ai reçu l'oculus rift et touch il y a deux semaines.
Depuis je consulte le sujet mais 115 pages ça donne mal au crane !
je dois dire que je m'éclate sur la VR, une agréable surprise !! 
Pour le moment mes jeux sont ceux gratuit avec l'oculus rift et touch + Brass Tactics que j'adore. Bon je suis nul pour le moment j'ai fais l'histoire en facile et je but un peu en normal…si l'un d'entre vous a envi de ce faire du coop afin de m'améliorer, suis partant !
Mon pseudo oculus est : hayjoshu et sur steam : Hayjoshu
Vous pouvez me rajouter jouer avec des Français, c'est mieux…
Bon mon porte feuille a un peu mal la mais je regarde déjà les autres jeux genre Elite Dangerous(si je le prend se sera avec un joystick), lone echo, the forest...
Je viens tout juste de toucher au réglages de l'oculus via oculus debug tool qui améliore (enfin je trouve ou c'est moi qui s'habitue…)
Enfin voila je vais suivre se sujet pour me tenir au courant et participé  ::): 
Et pour finir voici ma config:
Ordinateur : MSI gt73evr 7rf-1012fr titan pro
 Sourie : logitech G600
 Clavier : logitech G13
 Vr : L’oculus rift + touch
Manette : Xbox
Merci a tous

----------


## FixB

Lone Echo est donné comme le meilleur jeu VR sur Rift...  ::): 

-----

Je viens de prendre Holopoint et il y a clairement un problème avec les manettes Touch : l'orientation des flèches et de l'arc sont tout pourris  ::(: 
Quelqu'un a déjà essayé ce jeu avec un Rift? Comment vous avez fait?

----------


## 564.3

> Tiens, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un petit jeux sympa de gestion style Sim city, Anno etc.. ?


Les deux seuls que j'ai testé dans ce genre sont
- https://store.steampowered.com/app/525680/Deisim/
- https://store.steampowered.com/app/787720/Blockhood_VR/

Les deux sont bien à mon sens, mais ça ne casse pas des briques à coté des cadors sur desktop.

Bock'hood a quelques problèmes d'ergonomie, mais ça va encore.
J'ai fait la campagne sauf la dernière mission , que j'avais bien entamé mais je ne sais pas si ça a sauvegardé.
Sinon je suis en train de me faire les challenges là.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de prendre Holopoint et il y a clairement un problème avec les manettes Touch : l'orientation des flèches et de l'arc sont tout pourris 
> Quelqu'un a déjà essayé ce jeu avec un Rift? Comment vous avez fait?


Y a une option pour tirer "à deux mains", si c'est ça le problème. Initialement ça se comportait plutôt comme une arballette bizarre.
Sinon ils ont sorti une suite améliorée, je n'ai joué qu'au premier.

----------


## FixB

Je joue au premier, et c'est bien un arc (donc à deux mains). Mais l'orientation des flèches et de l'arc sont complètement à côté de la plaque avec les Touch.
Je pense que je vais devoir demander un remboursement alors que le principe du jeu me plaît beaucoup  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

> Je joue au premier, et c'est bien un arc (donc à deux mains). Mais l'orientation des flèches et de l'arc sont complètement à côté de la plaque avec les Touch.
> Je pense que je vais devoir demander un remboursement alors que le principe du jeu me plaît beaucoup


Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il y a 2 modes de controle de l'arc dans ce jeu:
- mode "une main": la main d'arc permet de déterminer l'orientation du tir, l'autre ne sert qu'à le déclencher. C'est très bizarre.
- mode "deux mains": l'orientation est déterminée par le vecteur qui passe par les deux mains, soit le fonctionnement "normal"

Après les offsets de placement des mains par rapport à la visée peuvent varier selon les habitudes et les jeux, en général je m'y fais. L'idéal serait que ce soit réglable.

----------


## FixB

MERCI!
Je n'avais pas vu où accéder aux options. Tu avais totalement raison: une fois le mode à deux mains choisi, ça marche super bien.
C'est vraiment sympa ce genre de jeu maintenant que j'ai de l'espace et 3 capteurs! :D
Merci encore 564.3!

----------


## Brice2010

*Bacon Roll*

Vous incarnez un porc divin invoqué par un autre porc pour aider son fils à s'échapper de la ferme et à rejoindre sa princesse.
Le jeu est en réalité un espèce de runner vu du dessus. Il y a 5 colonnes, vous déplacerez le porc de gauche à droite pour éviter les obstacles et collecter des tomates. Vous pourrez utiliser les tomates pour toucher des cibles qui donneront des bonus. Y'a pas vraiment de VR puisque c'est une vue de dessus. Avancer dans les niveaux vous permettra de collecter de nouveaux costumes pour votre porc. GG
Un jeu largement dispensable. Si c'est gratuit, à la limite ça plaira 2 minutes à vos gosses.




_______________________________________

*Hammer and Anvil*

Vous êtes le forgeron du village dans ce jeu aux graphismes fantasy colorés.

Les villageois défilent à votre comptoir pour passer commande.
Vous disposez de 4 ressources: barre de métal, bâton en bois, planche de bois et bloc de pierre ainsi que de 3 outils: l'enclume avec votre marteau, la roue à aiguiser, et le four avec son système de ventilation.

Vous devrez combiner les objets et les outils pour fabriquer bouclier, dague, hache et épée pour un total de 8 items différents à crafter. Cela vous rapporte de l'or que vous pourrez dépenser pour avoir des outils plus efficace.

Le mécanisme est simple: pour une dague, vous mettez la barre de métal dans le four puis ventilez 3 fois. Vous récupérez la barre, puis la frappez 3 fois sur l’enclume. Ensuite vous l'aiguisez, et voila. Mettez là au bout d'un baton pour en faire une lance.

Il faut une certaine surface pour jouer car il n'y a pas de déplacement par joystick / tp et les accessoires sont un peu éloignés. J'étais limite avec 2,5m/2,5m.

Jeu très répétitif, et rien à débloquer. La partie dure tant que vous subvenez aux besoins des habitants, puis faudra recommencer. A la limite, ça peut donner des idées au système de craft pour un vrai jeu vr rpg. Le principe est sympa, mais pour 2 parties, pas plus.



_________________________________

*Conductor*

Il s'agit d'un jeu de type puzzle / aventure dans un univers de train / post apocalyptique "enfantin" (rien ne visant l'horreur ou la destruction, mais ça reste sombre). L'univers est vraiment sympa.

Le monde est attaqué par une race assimilée aux orcs, et vous devrez prendre la fuite à bord de train. Le jeu est une succession d'énigme visant à faire démarrer les trains / à débloquer les rails / à nettoyer les gares traversées. Le déplacement se fait à partir de téléportation au touchpad. Les énigmes sont bien pensées et les interactions aux pads très intuitive. Le jeu est relativement court, mais ça fait parti des bonnes surprises parmi les jeux dont on entend peu parler. Je ne peux que recommander pour les fans de puzzle game.



[/spoil]

_________________________________________
*escape room vr stories*

Comme son nom l'indique, il s'agit d'un jeu d'escape room. L'histoire que je ne spoilerai pas vous est comptée sous forme très agréable de BD et comporte 3 volets en relation les uns avec les autres.

Les graphismes plutôt réalistes sont vraiment très bons. La détection des mouvements est bonne, je n'ai pas eu de souci avec les 2 mouvements possibles (saisir et actionner/toucher). Le déplacement se fait par téléportation, c'est pour moi le gros point noir. J'ai tendance à me téléporter avec le bas du touchpad, mais ça me met donc systématiquement de dos par rapport à l'endroit viser, puisque ça utilise la direction du touchpad pour déterminer la direction.

Le jeu est difficile et vous avez 30 minutes par mission. En cas d'échec retour au menu, et vous devrez recommencer. Il n'y a pas de variation d'une partie à l'autre, donc vous aurez l'avantage par la suite si vous avez bonne mémoire.

Il y a différentes fins pour chacune des 3 épreuves selon les énigmes que vous aurez résolu ou non au cours de chacune d'elles.

Jeu sympa (bien au dessus de la moyenne dans le genre).



_______________________________
*escape vr the basement*

Il s'agit d'un jeu de type escape room avec une seule mission unique composée de 7 chambres. Vous vous réveillez emprisonné dans une pièce inconnue et devrez comprendre ce qui se passe et vous échapper. 

Les déplacements ont lieu à la téléportation. Les manipulations d'objets se font bien, et heureusement car le jeu est vraiment très fourni en manipulations à effectuer. 

Les énigmes ne sont pas très difficiles pour quelqu'un habitué au genre. Comptez environ 1h sans être un dieu de l'escape game.

Les graphismes sont sympas mais sans plus.

S'il est pas cher, je recommande et ça permettra d'initier au genre des personnes sans les effrayer avec des énigmes difficiles.




Me reste une trentaine d'avis à poster, mais je me fais jeter par le bot qui m’empêche de poster  :;):  Je les collerai par 5 de temps en temps.
Et personne a parlé de Keep talking and nobody explose  ::O:  Best party game ever! La vr apporte pas grand chose en dehors de l’aspect ludique, mais c'est surtout pk le jeu de base est déjà tellement ouf'!

----------


## ExPanda

Ah ouais mais t'en essaies beaucoup en fait.  ::O: 
Merci pour tes retours, c'est cool. Bon, Bacon Roll c'est pas pour moi, à mon avis je gerbe au bout de dix secondes, Hammer and Anvil ça m'intéresse pas vraiment, je note pour le reste.  ::):

----------


## Brice2010

> Ah ouais mais t'en essaies beaucoup en fait.


C'est le problème, je n'ai poussé aucun des gros jeux que j'ai apprécié (comme lone echo ou quelques pépites que je vous réserve).
La plupart des jeux que j'évoque ne mériteraient pas de le faire. Mais si ça peut soit éviter de faire perdre quelques euros, soit de titiller un petit truc faisant passer le cap, ça sera mission réussie pour moi.

Je profite de cette réponse pour pouvoir en recoller 5.  :;): 

*Gladius*

Il s'agit d'un jeu de combat de gladiateur en arène à l'époque romaine. 
Le jeu est en early acces depuis longtemps, pas sûr que ça évolue.

Les graphismes sont corrects. Les déplacement se font au choix à la téléportation ou au mouvement via joystick.

On se retrouve dans le hall sous l’arène pour se préparer. Un très large choix d'arme s'offre à nous: épée, dague, arcs, lance, boucliers. On peut équiper chaque main comme on le souhaite. Une fois en main, on manipule l'arme très facilement et très précisément.

Il y a plusieurs modes de jeux mais les principaux sont la campagne qui est une succession de combat et la course de chariot à cheval. Les combats vous rapportent de l'or qui permet d'acheter de meilleurs armes. Il y a aussi un système d'équipement de protection (de nombreux casques, armure, ...).

L'entrée dans l'arène est assez impressionnante la première fois. L'impression de grandeur en VR est marquante. Les ennemis sont assez nombreux, du guerrier à poil de base au tigre en passant par les squelettes magiques.

Malheureusement, les combats sont moyens. La localisation des coups n'est pas très bonne. Il s'agit malheureusement d'alterner bourrinage et levée de bouclier / parade.

Il n'a pas vraiment de concurrence, donc à très bas prix ça vaut le coup d'essayer, mais ça ne restera pas dans les mémoires.



_____________________________________
*Keep talking and nobody explose*

Haha j'avais complètement oublié de parler de ce jeu et j'ai pas vu de retour dessus. Et là attention, jeu épic en soirée / en couple.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissaient pas (il existe en version non VR), il faut être au moins 2 joueurs. Un joueur verra la bombe. La bombe se décompose en modules. Il devra décrire le module pour que les autres joueurs sachent duquel il parle, puis il devra décrire la composition du module afin de permettre aux autres de lui donner les consignes pour désamorcer le module.

Par exemple, la bombe va avoir 8 parties, dont l'une avec 4 fils de couleur qui vont de gauche à droite. Une fois le module identifié parmi le book d'une trentaine de page fourni avec le jeu (et donc à imprimer), les joueurs suivront les consignes:
" y a -t-il un fil jaune? Si oui, couper le second fil en partant de droite, sinon, combien y a-t-il de fil bleu?".

La montée en difficulté au fil des niveaux se fait clairement sentir. Une seule personne joue la bombe, mais le nombre de personnes à avoir le manuel est infini. Il est idéal de se départager les feuilles modules.

C'est vraiment un excellent jeu, bien réalisé, qui mettra vos capacités de communication et d'écoute à l'épreuve. Le jeu hors VR est un de mes préférés en party-game, la VR apporte le côté ludique en plus.

Ne passez pas à côté!

(le manuel FR est traduit par la communauté il me semble).




________________________________

*Obduction*

Par les créateurs de Myst. N'ayant pas eu l'occasion de vivre la "révolution" que Myst a été, je connais de nom et donc ça reste un slogan accrocheur. 

Il s'agit donc d'un jeu d'aventure et de réflexion. On est bien plus proche du monde ouvert que de l'aventure couloir. Vous vous promenez en bordure d'eau lorsque vous êtes approché par une entité lumineuse. Celle-ci vous transporte dans un univers parallèle où vous serez confronté à différents mondes.

Les graphismes sont sympas. Certaines animations et certains effets lumineux sont bluffants et ont ce petit truc qu'on attend de la VR avec le filet de bave admiratif.

Tous les modes de déplacements sont disponibles: téléportation, déplacement touchpad, rotation joystick.

Il y a assez peu de manipulations à faire (peu d'objets), il s'agit essentiellement de fouiller, de trouver des interrupteurs bien ancrés dans le décor de façon à progresser. L’interaction pure est remplacée par la position du regard vers l'objet ciblé à courte portée. Ceux qui ont connu Myst ne seront pas dépaysés, en ce qui me concerne j'ai plus de mal à progresser dans ces jeux que dans ceux où il faut réfléchir sur des combinaisons d'objets / des puzzles fixes. Le jeu m'a assez fait pensé (dans le fonctionnement uniquement, pas l'univers) à Syberia.

C'est un excellent jeu d'aventure "à l'ancienne".



________________________________________

*Overkill VR*

Ce jeu m'avait marqué étant gosse, c'était l'un de mes premiers rail shooter. Le jeu est donc en vue FPS avec déplacement automatique, on ne gère que le passage d'une couverture à une autre.

Le jeu est pas particulièrement beau. Ça se passe essentiellement dans un univers urbain désertique type moyen orient. Il s'agit de vandammer des vagues d'ennemis pour terminer les niveaux. Votre score +/- certains haut-faits vous permettront de gagner de l'or en plus afin d'améliorer votre équipement (arme, grenades, protection).

Au milieu d'une mission, il est possible de choisir différents embranchements avec une difficulté propre, ce qui permet de réévaluer la difficulté selon notre vie actuelle / notre score pour viser telle ou telle récompense.

Il existe des classes d'ennemis même si cela ne vient pas révolutionner le comportement du joueur qui n'aura qu'à vider ses chargeurs avant de souffler à couvert. Le système de visée est correct, il faut là aussi bien penser à aligner les 2 mires de l'arme (la base et le bout qui a le "vrai" viseur).

Un mode multi aurait été sympa, mais c'est pas prévu.

Bon défouloir, mais rien de marquant.



______________________________________________

*Paranormal activity VR "the lost soul"*

Mon premier jeu d'horreur en VR. J'attends beaucoup de ce type de jeu en VR, c'est l'une des raisons pour lesquelles je m'y suis mis. Et forcément, la réputation du film avec cette ambiance "maison" qui pourrait tous nous concerner, ça m'a donné envie.

Il s'agit ici d'un jeu purement d'exploration. Aucune tête de zombie ou de monstre à éclater, vous n'entrerez dans la maison qu'avec votre b... briquet. Tout est basé sur la gestion de la lumière pour éviter la pénombre, et donc la gestion des batteries de lampe que vous devrez collecter. Cela vous permettra de fouiller chaque recoin, trouver les clés pour ouvrir les portes. Les jump scare sont nombreux.

L'histoire avance essentiellement à l'aide de cassette audio. On peut apprécier, pour moi ça casse le rythme.
La manipulation d'objet repose essentiellement sur la manipulation ambidextre. Vous prenez le lecteur en main gauche, la cassette en main droite, et vous les insérez. Il en sera de même pour les quelques énigmes à résoudre au long du jeu.

Le système de déplacement est laissé au choix: téléportation, téléportation directe, ou balancement des bras en direction du regard.

Le trouillomètre sera proportionnel au ressenti de chacun sur les jumpscares classiques. Il existe bien quelques passages différents à base de réelle poursuite par un ennemi, mais ils se font rares.

J'ai fini le jeu en 2h40. C'est très répétitif, mais je suis un canard craintif, l'ambiance a été pesante sur moi. Mais clairement, y'a beaucoup mieux à faire que de cumuler des couloirs et des portes fermées.
Le trailer est assez parlant (la VR en moins): tu as un couloir avec 3 portes et 2 fenêtres, tu sais que ça va péter, reste juste à savoir à quel moment. Mais ça te fera quand même sursauter. Repeat * 100

A conseiller à petit prix uniquement. Pas au niveau de la réputation de la licence (j'ai dit réputation, pas qualité), il doit y avoir bien mieux en VR.




__________________________________________________  ____________

Et à moitié hors sujet, notament en pensant aux jeux d'horreur, y'a de très très bon jeux non vr en VR via vorpx ou équivalent selon vous? (Tout genre de jeux confondus, je pense par exemple à Ace Combat vu qu'il n'y a pas encore la VR sur PC et que je n'ai pas de ps4).

Je me remet à mon coup de coeur secret quasiment inconnu en VR, et je vous fourni le test demain  :;):

----------


## Fabiolo

Boh Gladius c'est un Gorn en moins marrant et plus buggué en fait. C'est assez marrant l'animation du tigre qui glisse au sol, du coup je me demande si les devs ont fait ça au second degré pour mettre ça dans le trailer ou si vraiment ils sont fiers de leur truc.

----------


## 564.3

Wow merci pour l'enchainement de feebacks. J'ai joué a pas mal de jeux aussi, mais j'ai plus la flemme  ::): 
Disons que quand il me plait vraiment (et/ou que je suis motivé), je poste une review sur Steam. Sinon j'ai tendance à laisser courir.

Concernant Gladius, je trouve que ça part trop dans tous les sens. Du genre l'arène navale ou celle où on est attaché à un poteau. C'est un peu comme si les romains avaient ajouté des défis façon Interville parce que les combats de base les lassent.
Bon pourquoi pas, mais j'aurais préféré que le dev peaufine les mécanismes et les adversaires avant.

----------


## nodulle

Merci pour les différents retour.  ::):  Surtout sur les petits jeux pas très connu, ça permet de les faire connaître.



> Et à moitié hors sujet, notament en pensant aux jeux d'horreur, y'a de très très bon jeux non vr en VR via vorpx ou équivalent selon vous? (Tout genre de jeux confondus, je pense par exemple à Ace Combat vu qu'il n'y a pas encore la VR sur PC et que je n'ai pas de ps4


Un conseil : surtout ne met pas de fric dans vorpx  :Gerbe: , c'était peut-être utile au tout début de la VR (il y a maintenant presque trois ans) quand il n'y avait pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dents. Mais aujourd'hui c'est complètement dispensable et pour une qualité plus que discutable.
Si c'était gratuit pourquoi pas, mais quand je pense que le mec vend ça 30 balles... C'est pas pour rien qu'on en parle jamais içi.

Si tu veux des jeux d'horreur/épouvante en VR, il doit y avoir déjà de quoi faire en natif VR.  :;):

----------


## Brice2010

*raw data*

L'un des FPS les plus connus en VR. Vous incarnez un membre d'un groupe de hacker qui s'infiltre dans le siège d'une grande entreprise afin d'y voler des données et la faire chuter. Mais vous allez être confronté à ses robots tueurs.

Vous aurez le choix parmi 4 personnages avec chacun une classe différente: double pistolet, fusil à pompe, sabre ou arc. Chaque héros dispose du tir / frappe classique et d'un "ultime" avec temps de recharge.

Après avoir accompli le tuto de taille assez conséquent, vous vous retrouverez dans le hub. D'ici, vous pourrez lancer vos missions et accéder aux améliorations de votre personnage: régénération, tir spécial, amélioration du tir de base ou de l'ultime, ...

Les missions en elle même suivent toutes le même mécanisme: vous arrivez dans une grande pièce de laquelle vous ne pourrez pas sortir, et devrez faire face à des vagues d'ennemis divers et variés (volant, tank, furtifs, ...). Vous aurez le choix d'utiliser la téléportation ou le déplacement au stick. De nombreux objets du décor vous permettent de vous cacher, mais il faudra réellement utiliser le roomscale et donc vous mettre accroupi. N'imaginez pas trop y jouer dans votre fauteuil.

La détection des mouvements est très bonne. Il est assez agréable de tirer avec succès les mains au dessus d'un obstacle tout en restant à couvert. Chaque classe a un gameplay très varié, ce qui apporte au jeu une rejouabilité importante.

Il existe donc le mode campagne, il y a un mode coop qui reprend les mêmes missions en adaptant le nombre d'ennemis pour 2 joueurs. Il existe même un mode pvp en 2v2 en capture the flag. Les 3 modes sont très réussis, je n'ai pas trop d'attente pour le matchmaking.

Les graphismes sont détaillés et plutôt jolis. L'univers reste futuriste et on est tout le temps en intérieur. Il y a énormément d'actions et de mouvements dans le jeu, donc on a pas vraiment le temps de contempler. C'est d'ailleurs probablement pour ça qu'on peut se déplacer au stick dans tous les sens sans être malade, il parait que si l'attention est fixée on subit moins les méfaits de l'oreille interne.

On refera assez facilement les missions pour maximiser son score et engranger les points pour avancer dans l'arbre de compétence.

En conclusion, très bon jeu mais qui nécessite de la place pour en profiter pleinement, et à condition de ne pas être réfractaire au wave fps en milieu assez fermé.




_____________________________________

*Robo Recall*

Là aussi l'un des FPS les plus connus de la VR. Vous incarnez un salarié d'une boite qui produit des robots. Un virus est venu perturber leur fonctionnement, et vous êtes chargé d'arpenter le monde pour les ramener à la maison se faire Avaster.

Graphiquement, c'est très plaisant. Il s'agit en immense majorité d'un milieu urbain pas si futuriste que ça. Les effets de lumière, de particule, de vent, de projection sont très réalistes.

La maniabilité des 2 membres supérieurs est excellente. Votre personnage dispose de 2 pistolets au niveau des cuisses que vous prenez et déposez au simple contact. Vous aurez également 2 fusils dans le dos. Plus de balle? Tu balances les armes et t'en reprends. Si ce choix est discutable point de vue réalisme, on parle ici de robots à détruire par centaine, ça permet au moins de ne pas couper l'action.

Le tuto vous formera assez bien à ce qui fait le charme du jeu: toute les mécaniques de destruction issues de votre cerveau semblent possibles. En plus de flinguer à tout va, il est possible d'attraper un robot d'une main pour lui arracher la tête de l'autre, puis d'utiliser sa carcasse comme projectile mortel. Vous pourrez aussi attraper les balles en vol pour les retourner à vos assaillants. Vous pourrez bien sûr utiliser vos ennemis comme bouclier humain.

Cette liberté de mécanique de jeu est forcée pour les boss, puisqu'ils seront souvent insensibles ou très résistants aux balles classiques et nécessiteront par exemple de passer dans leur dos pour y attraper un point sensible.

Le scoring et les haut faits accomplis (headshot, ...) permettront d'acquérir des améliorations d'armes.

Le déplacement se fait uniquement par téléportation. Vu le nombre d'ennemis que vous rencontrerez, il faut donc un espace disponible assez conséquent pour pouvoir être efficace en offensive mais surtout en défense avec les esquives.

J'ai terminé le jeu en 4h environ, mais la rejouabilité est assez bonne. Et surtout les dev's ont permis la création de mods. Y'en a pour tout les goûts: rendre le jeu identique à Superhot, mod permettant de se déplacer au joystick, mod star wars vs droids, nouveaux niveaux, ...

Une de mes meilleurs expériences VR!




___________________________________________

*Space Battle VR*

Mon premier jeu d'action dans l'espace, n'ayant pas encore eu la chance / le courage de me frotter aux grosses licence (coucou EVE).

Pas de chichi, vous arriverez rapidement dans votre cockpit. Autour de vous plusieurs planètes. Les graphismes sont corrects mais sans plus. La modélisation du cockpit pareil. Les mouvements sont plutôt bien détectés, le fait d'approcher vos mains d'un élément viendra vous verrouiller dessus (manche de direction, paneau de vitesse, boutons, ...).

On déverrouille des vaisseaux et des armes au fil de l'unique mode de jeu. Il n'y a pas de grosses variations de type d'ennemis, donc cela devient assez rapidement répétitif.

Une fois la nouveauté du principe de vol dans l'espace découverte, il n'y a plus grand chose de fantastique. Les effets de vitesse ne sont pas dingues. Il n'y a pas de système de lock de tirs, donc la difficulté est relativement élevée.

Si vous êtes bons, le jeu se torche en à peine plus d'une heure.

C'est donc un jeu d'arcade shooter dans l'espace très moyen.



__________________________________________________  ________
*Tethered*

Il s'agit d'un jeu de stratégie en temps réel. Vous êtes le gardien spirituel godlike chargé de mener un peuple de petit monstres (mélange entre les schtroumpfs et les lemmings) à batir leur village tout en combattant les assaillants. Vous pourrez les diriger mais impacterez également le climat pour obtenir des bonus en prévision des vagues d'ennemis déferlant chaque nuit.

Le soleil que vous placerez au dessus d'un œuf vous permettra par exemple de faire éclore un œuf et ainsi obtenir un habitant supplémentaire, alors que la pluie idéalement positionnée augmentera la production d'une ressource donnée nécessaire pour nourrir vos monstres.

Le rythme du jeu est assez lent. Les monstres ne se déplacent pas très vite d'un point à un autre donc il faut bien anticiper et optimiser nos ordres. Le jeu se termine en 8 à 10h environ. La rejouabilité est assez faible puisque les mécaniques du jeu sont très répétitives, et que l'avancée dans le jeu, en dehors de vous fournir des iles plus grandes et donc plus d'habitants à gérer, ne fait pas évoluer la mécanique.

Le jeu est très coloré et bien détaillé. Il est possible d'avoir une vue globale à partir de position prédéfinie dans l'espace, mais également de se déplacer librement de façon très zoomée pour observer en détail l'évolution de nos habitants. Les animations de ces derniers sont très détaillées.

Un jeu très dispensable si l'on pense au genre hors VR, mais qui reste visiblement très bon face à l'absence de concurence en VR. Le monde enchanté pourrait convenir à des enfants. Jeu correct mais sans plus.


________________________________________
*Unearthing Mars*

*Bave*

Ce jeu... Bon je vais vous mettre en garde tout de suite. J'ai adoré. Vraiment fort. Et du coup j'ai voulu voir si ce jeu était bien classé top 1 toute catégorie en VR. Et j'ai vu que le jeu se faisait plutôt bien déglinguer par la critique. Du coup j'ai du mal à savoir si c'est mon côté fan de Mass Effect ou le fait que j'ai apprécié les jeux comme Heavy Rain qui altère mon jugement. Je vais donc essayer de rester le plus neutre possible...

Vous êtes l'assistant de la directrice des opérations d'une mission consistant à extraire de Mars des cristaux de type inconnu.
Le jeu se découpe en 10 étapes que l'on peut qualifier de niveau, et vous fera alterner entre simulation spatiale, fps, jeu d’aventure, puzzle game, insérer ce que vous voulez ici. Le panel entier du jeu vidéo est utilisé, donc forcément à petite dose sans creuser trop loin.

Difficile de vous expliquer cela sans spoil l'histoire, mais j'ai pris avec ce jeu d'énormes claques. Les passages WTF que l'on souhaite avoir en VR, on les trouvera ici. Le jeu est souvent assez pauvre en interaction. Par exemple pour le passage en vaisseau spatial pour se rendre sur Mars, vous serez le copilote, et devrez interagir avec les modules du tableau de bord à la demande du commandant. Ce passage de jeu se résume donc à quelques boutons et quelques manettes à pousser. Mais ça m'a permis de rester admiratif devant les graphiques parfois excellents et sensible à l'histoire avec les dialogues pas trop envahissants.

Le jeu subit malheureusement des graphismes assez inégaux. On va admirer l'espace avec les planètes et les détails des vaisseaux, alors que les textures dans les phases d'explorations seront parfois basiques. Les doublages sont entièrement en français.

Lors des phases d'exploration, le déplacement se fait par téléportation sur des positions fixes préétablies. Il sera parfois demandé de conduire une sorte de gros buggy. Les ressemblances avec Mass Effect sont nombreuses...

Il s'agit d'un jeu qui n'est pas une expérience virtuelle au sens du documentaire (je pense à Apollo 11 VR), mais pas tout à fait un jeu non plus. C'est d'ailleurs un peu frustrant. La durée de vie du jeu est d'environ 2h30... C'est un peu court jeune homme.

Bien conscient des défauts du jeu, je vous le conseillerai pourtant fortement. Si quelqu'un l'a déjà touché j'aimerai d'ailleurs son avis pour voir si le mien est complètement biaisé. C'est clairement pour moi ma meilleure expériences en VR.

Une suite est sortie sur PSVR et sortira avant l'été sur PC, mais c'est devenu un FPS pur.




Il me reste surtout des jeux peu connus / petits jeux à vous présenter. Je fais l'impasse sur doom / tes et compagnie. L’intérêt c'est justement de mettre en avant / rendre prudent sur des jeux peu connus avec peu de review.

----------


## Hideo

C'est cool comme retours, utile pour tout le monde. Ca serait vraiment con de les perdre dans les pages d'un topic general. 
Et il n'y a pas tant de sorties intéressantes que ca en VR, on pourrait avoir un topic de ref' assez complet et a jour. 

Et toujours po de reponse pour une sous-section VR.
Il est peut etre temps de créer des topics [VR] dans la section JV PC ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Il est peut etre temps de créer des topics [VR] dans la section JV PC ?


pour moi ça se justifie complètement, y'a pas de raison que les jeux VR pur n'aient pas leur topic. Et ça fera peut-être bouger les choses pour un sous-forum une fois qu'on aura 10 topics qui commencent par [VR].

Sinon merci pour les retours brice, Unearthing Mars me tente très fort du coup ! Juste une question, il faut de la place aussi pour ce jeu ?

----------


## ExPanda

Faut insister là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...3%A9-Virtuelle
Ensuite Brice nous fait un topic pour chaque jeu et valà !

----------


## Brice2010

> Sinon merci pour les retours brice, Unearthing Mars me tente très fort du coup ! Juste une question, il faut de la place aussi pour ce jeu ?


0 justement. Tu peux faire tout le jeu assis sans bouger, et même sans te tourner grace à la rotation joystick.

Loin de moi l'idée d'avoir un quelconque poids en quoi que ce soit, je peux travailler un peu plus une présentation sur un bon gros jeu récent et tenter un post classique de présentation / analyse / avis dans la section adaptée en mettant le tag [VR]pour voir comment ça passe? Ca pourrait peut-être appuyer encore un peu plus cette demande.

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Faut insister là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...3%A9-Virtuelle
> Ensuite Brice nous fait un topic pour chaque jeu et valà !


j'a voté.
Faudrait peut être y faire un sondage ?

----------


## Fabiolo

Ou alors il faut lancer le mouvement des casques jaunes pour se faire entendre.

----------


## Hem

Perso je préférerais avoir un topic par jeu VR dans les sections déjà existantes (jeux pc et jeux online) et à la limite un topic unique pour les référencer. Je trouve ce topic très lisible en l'état, il est pas surchargé et mine de rien y'a eu que 115 pages en 1 an.
Les sections ça cloisonne pas mal les communautés et quand ça meurt c'est pas très joli

----------


## Brice2010

Allez on tente une excursion dans la partie Jeux Vidéos sur PC avec un topic présentation dédié à Fisherman Tale.

----------


## Fabiolo

C'est très sympa de commencer par ce jeu  ::love::

----------


## R3dF0x

@Brice2010 - Un gros gros MERCI pour tes retours/previews/reviews !!! Grâce à toi je vais me jeter sur *Unearthing Mars* dès qu'il y aura une promo.




_Et s'il n'y a pas de topic [VR] dédié, il faudrait au moins épingler les avis de Brice2010 en première page ...
ou du moins, un lien hypertexte pour chaque titre, qui pointe vers chacun des avis._

----------


## vectra

Oui, merci pour ce super taf  ::): 
Ca serait bien que les tests soient mentionnés dans l'OP pour qu'on puisse les retrouver facilement.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Oui, merci pour ce super taf 
> Ca serait bien que les tests soient mentionnés dans l'OP pour qu'on puisse les retrouver facilement.


C'est rajouté  :;):

----------


## lordpatou

Merci Zapp.

----------


## Sorkar

Je voulais vous demander comment vous vous installez quand vous jouer en VR à un jeu assis clavier / hotas, genre Elite. 

Comme tout le monde je pense, ma zone de jeu est configurée jusqu’à devant mon bureau. La limite de la zone longe donc le bureau et une fois assis pour prendre le hotas j'ai donc la limite de la zone dans la tronche et qui reste donc affichée tout le temps. Pas top pour l'immersion donc... et surtout bien lourd. 
Vous masquez la zone de jeu a chaque fois que vous vous mettez a ce type de jeu ou il y a une autre solution automatique que j'ai pas vu ?

----------


## ExPanda

Quand je joue à un jeu assis (rare vu que je tiens pas les simulations...  ::unsure::  ) je masque la zone oui. Ça prend deux clics sur l'appli WMR, et ça reste dans l'état où on l'a laissé, donc si tu enchaînes les sessions du même jeu il n'y a pas besoin de le faire à chaque fois.
Et je passe sur une chaise de bureau sans accoudoirs aussi, parce que sinon c'est relou.

----------


## Sorkar

Mouai, dommage qu'il n'y ai pas moyen d'automatiser ca, c'est 2 clic c'est sur, mais pas franchement pratique. Surtout quand ca s'ajoute déjà au déballage / rangement du hotas (et j'ai aussi un ptit prog pour afficher mon écran numéro 2 sous forme de télé dans mon cokpit d'Elite).

----------


## Elidji

> Mouai, dommage qu'il n'y ai pas moyen d'automatiser ca, c'est 2 clic c'est sur, mais pas franchement pratique. Surtout quand ca s'ajoute déjà au déballage / rangement du hotas (et j'ai aussi un ptit prog pour afficher mon écran numéro 2 sous forme de télé dans mon cokpit d'Elite).


Tu utilises quel casque ?

J'ai le même genre d'installation que toi avec un Vive pro mais quand je lance un jeu qui se joue assis comme Elite ou IL-2 la zone se cache toute seule.

----------


## Sorkar

Je suis sous oculus. Si ca se fait sous vive ca doit bien exister avec l'oculus _comme même_  ::sad::

----------


## poulpator

> Mouai, dommage qu'il n'y ai pas moyen d'automatiser ca, c'est 2 clic c'est sur, mais pas franchement pratique. Surtout quand ca s'ajoute déjà au déballage / rangement du hotas (et j'ai aussi un ptit prog pour afficher mon écran numéro 2 sous forme de télé dans mon cokpit d'Elite).


Moi je suis intéressé par cette histoire d'affichage déporté dans Elite. Comment se fait-ce  ::o:

----------


## Sorkar

J'utilise OVR Drop perso. C'est top, tu place une fenetre où tu veux, de la taille que tu veux, pour afficher la source que tu veux, youtube, télé, voir juste le bureau... Parfait pour les explorateurs qui se font un peu chier sur la route  :;):

----------


## nodulle

Avec l'Oculus, c'est géré en natif. Un exemple ici. Ensuite il suffit de les ancrer pour que ça reste affiché une fois que l'on ferme le menu.

----------


## Sorkar

> Avec l'Oculus, c'est géré en natif. Un exemple ici. Ensuite il suffit de les ancrer pour que ça reste affiché une fois que l'on ferme le menu.


J'avais même pas fait gaffe que c’était géré nativement maintenant merci pour l'info. Cool ca fera un truc de moins à lancer  ::):

----------


## nodulle

> J'avais même pas fait gaffe que c’était géré nativement maintenant merci pour l'info. Cool ca fera un truc de moins à lancer


Ça fait pourtant un moment que c'est le cas, octobre 2017 d'après la vidéo !  ::P: 
Ça l'a introduit de base avec l'interface Oculus Dash.

----------


## Brice2010

Ce soir tard suivant l'heure où je finis le boulot ou demain j'aurai une dizaine de review / tests dispos. En dehors des petits jeux qui n'en valent pas le coup et qui auront une description uniquement ici comme les dernières, vous préférez un topic dans la section PC que je link ici ou c'est plus pratique pour la centralisation des jeux VR d'avoir le link / une copie du post ici? Y'aura de bonnes surprises de petits jeux pas chers peu connus bien sympas!

----------


## JulLeBarge

Autant faire un topic pour les jeux qui en valent le coup et tu linkes ici, ça évite de faire des copiers-collers et d'avoir l'info à 2 endroits (notamment pour les discussions)

----------


## Brice2010

Petit test de Pixel Ripped 1989,  une excellente surprise pas forcément réservée qu'aux nombreux quadras présents ici!  :;):  Bien qu'un peu cher à 21€ (le jeu, pas les quadras)

----------


## Fabiolo

Très bon choix encore une fois  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

Je viens de jeter un oeil à l'OP, très bien fait soit dit en passant. Il pourrait être un peu mis à jour cependant, Beat Saber qui n'est pas dans les indispensables par exemple.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hideo

J'ai beau avoir retourne la catégorie (super mal branlee) VR de Steam tu me fais (re)decouvrir des trucs que j'ai completement loupe, merci  :;):  

Un referencement des topics serait pas mal, tenir le premier message pour l'OP est souvent un peu relou, on pourrait tenir un Gdoc ou un truc du genre. 
J'ai un petit outil maison que je pourrais mettre a jour pour avoir image/link steam ou autre / link forum si nécessaire.

----------


## ExPanda

Il faudrait surtout cette fameuse sous-section VR !  :Cell:

----------


## jujupatate

Ah oui c'est génial Pixel Ripped 1989.  :;):

----------


## Brice2010

Petit test de Duck Season, un jeu horrifique hommage à Duck Hunt.

Choisissant les jeux VR par hasard, si le prochain est encore un jeu old school / nostalgie / jeu dans le jeu, je passerai son tour... J'ai de la chance d'être tombé sur des jeux sympas, mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils étaient vendus ensemble tellement la mécanique de fond est semblable.

----------


## ExPanda

> jeu horrifique

----------


## Brice2010

Du niveau five night at freddy. Jumpscare dans un univers cartoon. Y'en a pour qui c'est dejà trop. Leave britney alone!

----------


## 564.3

Il y a pas mal d'embranchements, c'est plus ou moins horrifique selon ce qu'on fait.
Avec un peu de bol ça se passera bien  ::ninja:: 

Tout ça me donne envie de le relancer… l'ambiance dans ce jeu  :Bave:

----------


## Hideo

La comparaison avec Five night's at Freddy est plutôt bonne mais c'est quand même pas exactement la même chose. 
Je suis vraiment pas jeu de flippe, encore moins en VR, mais j'avais très envie de tester celui la et je n'ai pas été déçu. C'est le changement de ton et la progression dans l'ambiance, comme tu l'as très bien souligné dans ton descriptif Brice, qui fait le taff. Au final il n'y a pas ou très peu de jeu en mode "horreur", on est plutôt spectateur (du moins pour les fins que j'ai pu avoir) et heureusement sinon j'aurai été incapable de le finir. 
Au final c'est le contraste qui frappe et je le conseille au "frileux" de la flippe, surtout parce que la flippe est au centre du jeu mais pas du gameplay qui au final qui pourrait grossièrement a se résumer a du Duck Hunt.

Accessoirement j'aime bien le studio derrière, Stress Level Zero, ceux qui ont fait Hover Junkers et Brandon de la chaine YT Node en fait parti. 
Il a rapidement teasé ce sur quoi ils bossent et ca fait bander.

----------


## R3dF0x

> 


Je l'avais presque oublié cette vidéo (ça va faire bientôt 1 an) ...
Je ne comprends pas, qu'en l'état, ils ne l'ont pas publié sur SteamVR pour 1$
Je suis certain que tous ceux qui ont "liké" la vidéo, l'auraient acheté ;
70K dollars pour aider à financer le jeu, c'est mieux que rien !!!

----------


## ExPanda

> Du niveau five night at freddy. Jumpscare dans un univers cartoon. Y'en a pour qui c'est dejà trop. Leave britney alone!


Bah justement, le jumpscare je trouve ça vraiment pourri.  ::|: 

J'adore les jeux avec une bonne ambiance, mais si le truc principal c'est d'attendre qu'un truc te saute à la gueule (donc typiquement les FNAF), ça ne m'intéresse pas du tout.

----------


## Brice2010

Un avis sur Angry Birds (pour une fois un test d'un jeu récent).
Sympa, mais je suis déçu de n'y trouver aucune surprise. Y'avait surement moyen d'ajouter des trucs marrants dans le décor (comme des interactions, des animations quelconques).
Et surement d’innover un peu dans le gameplay. Ca coutait pas grand chose d'ajouter 2 ou 3 puzzles dans l'univers des oiseaux, ça se prête très bien à la VR et ça aurait été une plus-value. Ils ont su le faire pour l'épisode Bad Piggies.

----------


## 564.3

> Bah justement, le jumpscare je trouve ça vraiment pourri. 
> 
> J'adore les jeux avec une bonne ambiance, mais si le truc principal c'est d'attendre qu'un truc te saute à la gueule (donc typiquement les FNAF), ça ne m'intéresse pas du tout.


Je ne connais pas FNAF, mais je trouve que dans ce jeu quand et si il y a des jump scares, c'est bien dosé et bien amené.
Globalement je n'apprécie pas non plus les jump scares, surtout quand ils sont "gratos".

Je suis loin d'être un cador des jeux d'horreur. Ça me stresse et même quand il y a pas mal de qualités je préfère jouer à autre chose  ::ninja:: 
Dans mon backlog j'ai encore la mission bonus de "A chair in a room" et des missions de "The Exorcist: Legion VR"… pourtant je trouve que ce sont de bons jeux d'aventure/ambiance.
À coté, Duck Season passe bien plus facilement, j'ai enchainé un max.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne comprends pas, qu'en l'état, ils ne l'ont pas publié sur SteamVR pour 1$
> Je suis certain que tous ceux qui ont "liké" la vidéo, l'auraient acheté ;
> 70K dollars pour aider à financer le jeu, c'est mieux que rien !!!


À mon avis ils ont du budget, donc ils préfèrent sortir quelque chose qui vaut le coup.

----------


## ExPanda

Je n'ai jamais joué à un FNAF, mais j'ai vu un pote y jouer, et les jumpscares c'est juste l'essence même du jeu, le seul truc même je dirais. Tu passes ton temps à regarder des écrans voir si un truc bouge en attendant que ça te saute à la gueule.  ::|: 

Merci pour tes précisions sur Duck Season. Mais à moins d'une promo à 2€ je vais quand même le laisser de côté et privilégier d'autres jeux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Brice2010

Et une petite sessions de retours sur des "petits" jeux:

*VR Paper Star*



Très largement inspiré de Paper Boy, ce jeu vous fera grimper sur un overboard imaginaire au milieu d'un village très coloré à l'ambiance cartoon.
Le point de vue est haut par rapport au jeu que les plus vieux d'entre nous ont connu, et il faudra livrer les journaux en les jetant contre les portes des maisons.

Pas de mouvements de déplacement possible. Le jeu permet un paramétrage du type de lancer, pour passer d'un lancer simplifié à un lancer "sport" ou un lancer plus réaliste avec rotation du journal sur lui même.
De base, les lancers sont simples puisque le journal glisse au sol sur plusieurs mètres si on le lance au sol.

De temps en temps, des obstacles vous barreront la route, comme une voiture à un carrefour qui pourra vous percuter. Il suffira de lui jeter un journal pour la mettre hors d'état de nuire.
Pour passer au niveau suivant, vous devrez atteindre un score minimum indiqué sur la route.

Disponible sur HTC Vive uniquement au prix de 20€, il ne les vaut clairement pas. En dehors de la découverte, c'est très vite répétitif et loin d'être impressionnant.




__________________________________________________  ________________

*Fun VR Farm*



Il s'agit d'un jeu de gestion de ferme extrêmement simplifié dans un univers enfantin très coloré. On est clairement orienté jeu pour enfant, ou alors découverte VR pour les bisounours.
Les déplacements se font au stick sans avoir plus de nausées que ça ou à la téléportation. L'univers sonore est correct mais sans plus. Les graphismes sont grossiers mais au niveau d'enfants en bas âge.

Le jeu consiste à acheter des graines que l'on pourra planter et récolter. On pourra soit les vendre pour réinvestir, soit s'en servir pour nourrir les animaux. Une quinzaine d'animaux sont ainsi à débloquer artificiellement en atteignant des paliers d'or. Des habitants du village viendront à votre rencontre pour vous donner des quetes. Il est possible de prendre soin des animaux, de les caresser, de les nettoyer, et une mise à jour apportera bientôt la capacité de monter un cheval.

Disponible sur Oculus, HTC Vive et WMR pour 3,29€, le jeu n'arrivera jamais à toucher un public large comme la licence Farming Simulator ou Harvest Moon, et en est très loin dans la diversité du contenu comme de la réalisation.
C'est vraiment un moyen de faire découvrir aux enfants la VR dans un univers "sain" et coloré à petit prix.




__________________________________________________  ________________

*JEU EN ACCES ANTICIPE Drum Beats VR*



Il s'agit d'un jeu de rythme musical de batterie exclusivement. Le joueur a le choix entre un mode libre qui lui permet de jouer de l'instrument comme il le souhaite, ou le mode principal similaire aux jeux du genre (Beat Saber en tête).
Les notes à battre étant des disques lumineux arrivant sur les cercles représentant vos caisses et cymbales, il est très aisé de savoir quand la frappe sera parfaite.

Le jeu est composée de musiques composées pour le jeu, de quelques titres connus de Metallica et des Rolling Stones, et il est possible d'y importer ses propres chansons.
Il existe 3 environnements graphiques différents qui ont une modélisation correcte mais sans plus.

En l'état actuel, la détection des manettes est pas dingue. De nombreux coups ne sont pas pris en compte.
Le jeu a du potentiel, mais même en acces anticipé, il y a d'énormes lacunes.

Ce jeu est disponible sur HTC Vive, Oculus et WMR au prix de 8,19€ en accès anticipé.




__________________________________________________  ________________
*Holopoint: Chronicle*



Le jeu Holopoint initial a connu un bon petit succès, tant pour sa qualité de jeu réelle que pour son exigence physique. 
Tout démarre dans le décor très zen et très joliment modélisé qui servira de hub. Une carte interractive permet d'avancer de niveaux en niveaux en passant par les zones d'entrainement.
On reconnait aisément le dojo issue du premier épisode où l'on nous expliquera les bases du jeu: des cubes lumineux vont apparaitre, et vous devrez décocher des flèches pour les détruire tout en évitant les lasers qu'ils peuvent projeter contre vous. 

Si vous êtes touchés 2 fois, c'est le Game Over. La détection des mouvements est excellente, le jeu se veut bien plus rapide que le précédent opus. On ressent vraiment l'effort sur les cuisses avec les nombreuses esquives nécessaires. Il est d'ailleurs recommandé d'avoir un espace assez conséquent pour jouer convenablement et éviter d'endommager son matériel lors des pas chassés.

Le jeu intègre de nouveaux types d'ennemis qui viendront encore plus mettre vos réflexes à dure épreuve. Par exemple, des cubes seront liés, et la destruction de l'un provoquera un signal lumineux se dirigeant vers le second, qui devra à son tour être détruit avant de recevoir la lumière, sans quoi de très nombreux tirs éclateront dans votre direction. Certains lasers ennemis seront volontairement projeté juste à cause de vous, il faudra alors être attentif à rester immobile, au contraire des habitudes liés au jeu.

Malheureusement, malgré l'évidente progression par rapport au premier épisode (que ça soit dans le gameplay ou dans l'évolution graphique), difficile de ne pas subir la motion sickness avec autant de mouvement. Ca n'était pourtant pas le cas dans l'Holopoint initial avec des contrastes bien plus élevés. C'est dommage car le jeu est plaisant et bien modélisé, et qu'en plus l'aspect sportif est réellement là (un avis Steam d'un youtuber fitsport connu parle de 317 calories en un peu plus de 30 minutes, avec une tachycardie à 174 atteinte).

Disponible sur HTC et Oculus au prix de 15,99€, c'est un bon jeu une fois averti.




__________________________________________________  ________________
*TrainerVR*



Il s'agit d'un jeu de type sandbox de simulation de petit train (les jouets). Le jeu s'ouvre directement sur ce qui sert de tutoriel. Les graphismes sont colorés et plutôt agréable. La musique country / d'ambiance colle bien au style.
Les objets disponibles sont nombreux (végétations, population, animaux, pont, pancarte, rochers, ...) mais il n'y a pour l'instant qu'un seul univers général disponible: le far west.

Le placement des objets se fait très bien aux manettes, ainsi que le placement des rails. Il est possible de faire des circuits vraiment impressionnants une fois que l'on active nos locomotives et leurs wagons.
La gestion des impacts est également présente.



Il n'y a pour l'instant pas de scénario ni de système de partage de circuit. La durée de vie est donc difficile à estimer pour un jeu sandbox pur, puisqu'il sera directement lié au fun de chacun et à ce que les jouets de trains rappellera...

Le jeu est disponible sur HTC Vive, Oculus et WMR pour 14,99€ en langue anglaise.

----------


## Fabiolo

Dans le même style et le même prix que trainer VR mais avec plus de contenu et en plus joli il y a Rolling Line qui est pas mal : https://store.steampowered.com/app/754150/Rolling_Line/





De plus, on peut piloter les locos de l'intérieur.

----------


## 564.3

> *Drum Beats VR*
> [...]
> Il s'agit d'un jeu de rythme musical de batterie exclusivement. Le joueur a le choix entre un mode libre qui lui permet de jouer de l'instrument comme il le souhaite, ou le mode principal similaire aux jeux du genre (Beat Saber en tête).
> Les notes à battre étant des disques lumineux arrivant sur les cercles représentant vos caisses et cymbales, il est très aisé de savoir quand la frappe sera parfaite.


Ah tiens, j'avais raté cette évolution. J'ai toujours vu que du mode libre.
Je crois que je vais me laisser tenter, même si la batterie de base c'est en général trop répétitif pour moi.




> *Holopoint: Chronicle*
> [...]
> Malheureusement, malgré l'évidente progression par rapport au premier épisode (que ça soit dans le gameplay ou dans l'évolution graphique), difficile de ne pas subir la motion sickness avec autant de mouvement. Ca n'était pourtant pas le cas dans l'Holopoint initial avec des contrastes bien plus élevés.


Normalement c'est room scale, il n'y a pas de locomotion artificielle ou de mouvement forcé de caméra, si ?
Sinon c'est bizarre que ça rende malade, à moins qu'il y ait un problème de tracking ou de framerate.

À noter que sur le 1 j'avais des problème de framerate quand les chevaliers débarquaient. Pourtant j'ai une config plutôt correcte.
Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas retesté, un patch a peut-être corrigé le problème.
J'hésite à me prendre le 2…

----------


## Brice2010

En effet c'est uniquement du room scale. Et je n'avais jamais rencontré ce problème sans locomotion forcée. Mais je n'avais également jamais rencontré un jeu avec autant de mouvements, et pourtant je fais pas mal de trails. Il y a bien les options sur le motion smoothing, mais ca n'a tien changé pour moi. Et on a pas tous la meme sensibilité là dessus. Je pense vraiment que les rotations aussi nombreuses avec le room scale que j'ai utilisé de 2*2 doit être assimilé par le cerveau comme du déplacement illogique.

Merci pour Rolling Line, jamais vu et ça à l'air pas mal.

----------


## septicflesh

Hey, je ne sais pas si vous en avez deja parlé, mais en ce moment sur steam il y a un jeu de shoot cartoon qui est a 0,81€ sur steam jusqu'au 7 mars. Je ne sais pas ce qui vaut mais a en juger quelques videos, ça a l'air d'etre rigolo  ::): 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ightly_Heroes/

----------


## Hideo

J'allais poster le deal, ca a l'air assez polish et a 0.80e on risque rien. 

Y'a une app mobile pour jouer avec des copains qui n'ont pas de casque, c'est probablement très gadget mais c'est une feature intéressante. 
Perso j'ai pris et je viens de balancer ca aux copains équipés, c'est probablement le truc sympas a lancer pour quelques games et avec la promo actuelle y'aura probablement pas mal de monde pour quelques temps.

----------


## ExPanda

Allez pour moins d'un euro, c'est pris, on verra bien.
Si c'est sympatoche on peut tenter d'en faire en soirée canardsVR.  ::):

----------


## Hideo

Uniquement 1v1 je précise, pas vraiment besoin d'en organiser une soirée mais ca peut facilement poper sur le chat steam CanardVR

----------


## Sorkar

Il n'y a toujours pas moyen de lire les textes de doublages en mode VR sur Subnautica. Je suis pas content, mais pas content du tout. Avec les mois que j'ai laissé passé en me disant, "depuis le temps que le jeu est sorti il ont bien du fix ca", eh bah non, que dalle mes couilles sur ton front  :tired: 

Résultat j'ai toujours pas pu y jouer vraiment, je vais sortir mon gilet jaune  ::(: 

(et proposer d'y jouer sur écran, c'est manifestement ne pas l'avoir test en VR, hein)

----------


## septicflesh

> Il n'y a toujours pas moyen de lire les textes de doublages en mode VR sur Subnautica. Je suis pas content, mais pas content du tout. Avec les mois que j'ai laissé passé en me disant, "depuis le temps que le jeu est sorti il ont bien du fix ca", eh bah non, que dalle mes couilles sur ton front 
> 
> Résultat j'ai toujours pas pu y jouer vraiment, je vais sortir mon gilet jaune 
> 
> (et proposer d'y jouer sur écran, c'est manifestement ne pas l'avoir test en VR, hein)


Il y a beaucoup de jeux hélas où le texte n'est pas optimum pour la VR. Donc j'imagine bien que pour subnautica, tu as encore le temps d'attendre^^

----------


## CptCaverne

Et avec ça ?

https://www.nexusmods.com/subnautica/mods/173

----------


## Sorkar

> Et avec ça ?
> 
> https://www.nexusmods.com/subnautica/mods/173


"Subtitles were not visible before and have been shifted up so they are now visible in VR"

J’étais même pas au courant que le jeu est modable  ::o: 
T’étais où toi depuis dès mois que je pose la question régulièrement hein, hein ??  :tired: 

Sans dec je test ce soir, mais vu la description ca à l'air de totalement coller a ce qu'il me faut, loué sois toi, laisse ton adresse pour ton chèque  ::wub::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ah ben merci pour le mod, j'avais testé aussi l'autre jour et j'étais gêné par les trucs corrigés via ce mod (notamment le seaglide qui bouche la vue). Je vais pouvoir continuer ! En 2D le jeu ne m'avait pas trop tenté mais en VR ça en jette grave  ::love::

----------


## CptCaverne

Cool, j'espère que ça fera le taf.
Faudra que je le teste aussi d'ailleurs, les premiers essais vr sur ce jeu m'avaient laissé un peu nauséeux.

----------


## ExPanda

> Uniquement 1v1 je précise


Ah merd'.

----------


## septicflesh

> Uniquement 1v1 je précise, pas vraiment besoin d'en organiser une soirée mais ca peut facilement poper sur le chat steam CanardVR


Ah oué 1vs1, j'ai cru lire dans les coms steam qu'il y avait un multi un plus important genre 10 vs 10... j'ai mal lu x)

----------


## 564.3

> (et proposer d'y jouer sur écran, c'est manifestement ne pas l'avoir test en VR, hein)


Ou au contraire, avoir testé (pendant l'EA), retesté en 1.0, attendu des patchs, puis craqué (pour voir comment c'est sur écran… puis tout enchainé).
Je m'étais toujours dit que je me le referais en mode touriste en VR. Faudra que je retente avec les mods vu que les devs ont jeté l'éponge…

Y en a bien qui jouent à Dirt Rally 2 alors que le mode VR n'est pas encore sorti  ::trollface:: 
Pour l'instant je tiens bon, mais il vaudrait mieux que je me désabonne du topic DR2, sinon ça va mal finir…

----------


## R3dF0x

> …Y en a bien qui jouent à Dirt Rally 2 alors que le mode VR n'est pas encore sorti 
> Pour l'instant je tiens bon, mais il vaudrait mieux que je me désabonne du topic DR2, sinon ça va mal finir…


Tiens bon... jusqu'à ce que Codemasters sorte un Patch FFB !!! En l'état, c'est décevant - le FFB, pas le jeu -  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

En parlant de FFB, j'ai acheté un volant d'occase (Logitech Driving Force) pour tester sur le premier DR, c'est une catastrophe, j'arrive pas à le régler, il est super dur à tourner. Même souci sur Project Cars 2. J'ai testé plein de réglages trouvés sur internet, rien à faire. En plus mon bureau a un rebord pas droit, donc il tient pas bien fixé... bref, on va revenir à la manette, je suis dèg

----------


## 564.3

Tiens bah on parlait de Boneworks, et paf comme par hasard ils sortent une nouvelle vidéo et une page Steam.




Pas de date de sortie précise pour l'instant, mais ça s'annonce quand même plutôt pas mal  :;):

----------


## naash

Vivement qu'ils sortent ces knuckles...

----------


## Luthor

Oh mon dieu mais c'est de la folie les contrôleurs oO et je parie que ce sera pas possible de les faire fonctionner avec un WMR  ::(: 

Sinon en ce moment pour ma part c'est Box VR, et c'est super sympa  ::):  Sans parler de Fallout 4. Que je n'aime pas en temps normal, mais en VR le jeu est vraiment bon !

Je teste également Viveport, j'ai pu avoir un abonnement à vil prix, 6 mois à 20 euros. Mais je ne conseille vraiment pas la plateforme. en dehors de 5 à 10 jeux le reste c'est vraiment la lie des jeux VR...

----------


## Hideo

En l'etat impossible de les faire fonctionner avec autre chose que la techno lighthouse sur laquelle ils sont basés. Mais je vois pas de frein a l'adaptation pour les système a la WMR, le tracking des doigts est relatif au contrôleurs et pas a leur emplacement dans l'espace.

Ceci dit il faut que des diodes soient visible a tout moment, la faut voir ou tu peux les caller mais rien d'impossible.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'est probable que pas mal de controleurs à venir feront ce genre de choses, quelle que soit la techno de tracking.
Il y en a peut-être de ce genre qui sortiront de chez les partenaires de Microsoft ou Oculus avant Valve, au rythme où ça va  :tired: 

Si ce n'est pas le cas, ça sera peut-être possible d'utiliser les Knuckles avec uniquement les Lighthouses + n'importe quel casque. Les Vive trackers n'ont pas de dépendance sur autre chose, par exemple.
Pour les controleurs du Vive, j'ai plus de doutes. Il y en a qui les utilisent avec un Samsung Odyssey, mais je crois qu'il faut le casque d'HTC pour faire relais. À vérifier.
De toute façon ça ne présage pas de ce que fera Valve.

Pendant ce temps, Sony a déjà sorti des brevets avec des controleurs qui ressemblent aux Knuckles et un système de tracking qui ressemble aux Lighthouses…
https://uploadvr.com/new-psvr-controllers-patent/
https://uploadvr.com/new-patent-sugg...tracking-psvr/
Ça se comprend, sur console de salon il y a moins d'intérêt de faire de l'inside-out que sur PC (avec les ordis portables), donc autant en profiter pour avoir un tracking en béton.

Restera plus qu'à porter Boneworks sur PS5.

----------


## Hideo

J'me rappel que quelqu'un cherchait du RTS, je viens de tomber la dessus : Final Assault 

On peut choper des clefs pour la beta en passant par leur discord et en leur envoyant un mail.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Les possibilités et le feeling dans Boneworks a l'air dément. Bon, c'était déjà le cas lors de la première vidéo, l'an dernier. Par contre, j'espère qu'il ne se contente pas de proposer juste des expériences, mais une vraie campagne derrière.

----------


## Hideo

J'espère surtout qu'ils vont ouvrir le framework y'a un travail de fond énorme et l'industrie y gagnerai énormément. Vu comment ils ont l'air proche de Valve, j'en doute pas.

----------


## 564.3

> Les possibilités et le feeling dans Boneworks a l'air dément. Bon, c'était déjà le cas lors de la première vidéo, l'an dernier. Par contre, j'espère qu'il ne se contente pas de proposer juste des expériences, mais une vraie campagne derrière.


Ouais, c'est un jeu d'aventure avec des puzzle physiques et de la baston.
Si c'est bien foutu et que ça dure 4h+, ça sera déjà pas mal.

J'espère surtout qu'il y aura des mini jeux et/ou challenges en plus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'espère surtout qu'ils vont ouvrir le framework y'a un travail de fond énorme et l'industrie y gagnerai énormément. Vu comment ils ont l'air proche de Valve, j'en doute pas.


Ce qui est bizarre c'est que H3VR propose déjà quasi tout ça depuis des années: tous les objets sont physiques, armes super réalistes (ou fantastiques mais cohérentes), escalade et plein de modes de locomotion…
Les armes de mélée n'étaient pas perforantes pendant pas mal de temps, mais il a ajouté ça et le démembrement (de saucisses…) il y a quelques mois.
Mais c'est de l'exploration itérative alors que je suppose que Stress Level Zero fait quelque chose de plus proche d'un framework réutilisable et extensible.

L'autre grosse différence c'est le body awareness et l'ajout de _lag_ dans les actions selon la masse des objets.
Les deux sont liés, comme Brandon l'explique: le _lag_ est frustrant sans body awareness (et même avec, faut que ce soit bien dosé…).
On verra ce que ça donne par rapport aux autres jeux qui font ça (parfois seulement l'IK, dans les FPS comme Onward).
Je trouve que c'est toujours un peu bancal (IK trop hasardeuse, comportement physique pas naturel), mais selon le type de jeu ça marche quand même mieux qu'être un pur esprit avec une force infinie (pas naturel non plus, mais d'une autre façon…).

Edit: quand je dis _lag_, c'est un décalage entre le corps virtuel et réel. En général c'est un décalage lié à la gravité plutôt qu'un retard dans les mouvements. Bon, et il y en a comme Creed ou c'est vraiment un lag, pour simuler la fatigue de l'avatar.

----------


## Hideo

> Mais c'est de l'exploration itérative alors que je suppose que Stress Level Zero fait quelque chose de plus proche d'un framework réutilisable et extensible.


Exactement, et il y a un monde entre ces deux approches en terme de complexité, d'optimisation et d'utilisation.

J'ai trouvé une interview de Brendon et il parle pas mal de la VR en première partie de vidéo et je suis d'accord avec sa vision de la VR: aujourd'hui ce qui est a la ramasse c'est pas le hardware mais le software. Il parle de plein d'autre choses également non-VR related mais c'est plutôt intéressant si vous suivez l'aventure corridor/smosh/node depuis quelques années.

----------


## 564.3

> Exactement, et il y a un monde entre ces deux approches en terme de complexité, d'optimisation et d'utilisation.
> 
> J'ai trouvé une interview de Brendon et il parle pas mal de la VR en première partie de vidéo et je suis d'accord avec sa vision de la VR: aujourd'hui ce qui est a la ramasse c'est pas le hardware mais le software. Il parle de plein d'autre choses également non-VR related mais c'est plutôt intéressant si vous suivez l'aventure corridor/smosh/node depuis quelques années.


Ouaip je l'ai aussi écoutée. Dans les trucs plus ou moins HS, j'ai bien aimé le passage concernant le scanning des acteurs  ::): 

Le truc qui est bien c'est qu'ils ont plus de moyens que le dev de H3VR ou de Blade and Sorcery, par exemple. C'est un petit studio.
Et avec Duck Season, ils ont largement fait leurs preuves pour moi. Hover Junker je n'ai pas trop aimé par contre.

----------


## septicflesh

Coin,
Depuis un petit moment je m'essaye a un exercice de présenter des jeux VR sur youtube, rien n'est parfait dans mes montages et c'est purement amateur ^^
Cependant je suis assez content de ma dernière video où je présente le jeu "hellblade senua's sacrifice" un genre de let's play de 30 minutes sur le jeu ^^




Si ça vous intéresse de voir ça, je vous mets le lien  ::happy2:: 
Je sais qu'une video aussi longue ça peu etre chiant mais si vous passez par là je veux bien votre avis   ::P: 


Au passage lundi soir, est ce qu'on ne se ferait pas une parti sur onward par exemple ? ^^

----------


## Sorkar

> Et avec ça ?
> 
> https://www.nexusmods.com/subnautica/mods/173


Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ca fonctiooooooooooone  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 
Un grand merci pour l'info, je me suis relancé une partie qu'est-ce que c'est bon. Je peux maintenant lire tout les sous titres  :;): 
J'ai fait tout l’équipement de base très rapidement, a moi l'exploration profonde  ::): 




> Y en a bien qui jouent à Dirt Rally 2 alors que le mode VR n'est pas encore sorti 
> Pour l'instant je tiens bon, mais il vaudrait mieux que je me désabonne du topic DR2, sinon ça va mal finir…


Bah ouai ya....... moi par exemple ^^ Ca fait bien chier sur ecran mais pas le choix, j'accroche bien. Surement le meilleur jeu de caisse sur lequel j'ai posé les mains depuis bien longtemps.




> J'me rappel que quelqu'un cherchait du RTS, je viens de tomber la dessus : Final Assault 
> 
> On peut choper des clefs pour la beta en passant par leur discord et en leur envoyant un mail.


C'etait moi ! Merci bien pour l'info. Font chier avec leur discord, je traine pas sur ce genre de trucs... Bon pour un clé d'essai je vais voir si je fait un effort ^^

----------


## 564.3

RoadToVR a fait un retours relativement mitigé sur Audica (jeu de rythme avec des flingues): https://www.roadtovr.com/audica-prev...by-jeff-allen/

Ils critiquent surtout qu'on ait un champ à surveiller qui soit trop grand, alors que dans BeatSaber tout arrive en face.
À voir, mais je voyais la même critique concernant AudioShield par exemple, et au final ça ne me gène pas spécialement. Disons que ça ajoute une couche au gameplay, où faut toujours rester sur le qui-vive et surveiller partout. Dans AudioShield c'était nécessaire avec l'aspect random, alors que dans Audica on peut apprendre par cœur les séquences.

Sur le reste du gameplay, on verra à la sortie… j'avais des doutes au début, mais je compte quand même le prendre.

----------


## Fabiolo

Disons que Audica a l'air un peu plus complexe avec effectivement des éléments venant de plusieurs directions et des séquences enchaînées. C'est moins abordable que beat Saber mais plus intéressant à mon avis. Du moins ça a l'air plus orienté roomscale que BS.

C'est pour ça que ça se vendra certainement moins bien mais le mieux n'est pas forcement le plus populaire.

----------


## Hideo

Y'a de l'importation / edition de musique ? Au final un twist pour changer un peu de BS pourquoi pas mais si c'est pour uniquement quelques pistes... de temps en temps j'imagine si BS était reste sur ses 10 pistes ils feraient un peu moins les malins et se bougeraient un peu plus.

HS: 
Dit donc Fabiolo ca a bien bosse depuis Casus Beli (2011 deja  ::o: ). 
Alors content de l'accueil/résultat de A Fisherman's Tale ?  ::):

----------


## Sorkar

> J'me rappel que quelqu'un cherchait du RTS, je viens de tomber la dessus : Final Assault 
> 
> On peut choper des clefs pour la beta en passant par leur discord et en leur envoyant un mail.


Clé demandée ce matin, reçue a l'instant, c'est top, à tester ce soir merci pour le tuyau  ::lol::

----------


## Hideo

J'ai tope la mienne hier mais pas encore eu le temps de tester, fais nous un petit retour quand tu pourras  :;):

----------


## Fabiolo

> HS: 
> Dit donc Fabiolo ca a bien bosse depuis Casus Beli (2011 deja ). 
> Alors content de l'accueil/résultat de A Fisherman's Tale ?


Ah Casus....oui ça nous rajeunit pas.  :^_^: 

Pour Fisherman l'acceuil des joueurs et de la presse est globalement très bon donc oui ça fait plaisir. C'est étonnamment plus discret en France qu'à l'international surtout avec un jeu doublé en Français mais bon...

----------


## septicflesh

Salut, suite a mon poste sur ma vidéo j'ai posé une petite question mais n'ayant pas eu de réponse, je me permets de vous redemandez x)

Est ce qu'il y a des gens de dispo pour du onward, rec room pour ce soir ?  ::): 

Edit : j'ai des problème avec le groupe steam et ma liste d'amis et vous ?

----------


## nodulle

> Salut, suite a mon poste sur ma vidéo j'ai posé une petite question mais n'ayant pas eu de réponse, je me permets de vous redemandez x)
> 
> Est ce qu'il y a des gens de dispo pour du onward, rec room pour ce soir ? 
> 
> Edit : j'ai des problème avec le groupe steam et ma liste d'amis et vous ?


Ça sera sans moi pour ce soir, je suis en train de réinstaller mon casque.

----------


## 564.3

> Y'a de l'importation / edition de musique ? Au final un twist pour changer un peu de BS pourquoi pas mais si c'est pour uniquement quelques pistes... de temps en temps j'imagine si BS était reste sur ses 10 pistes ils feraient un peu moins les malins et se bougeraient un peu plus.


C'est Harmonix, il n'y aura pas d'import/edition officiel de musique. À voir si c'est facile à bricoler.
Les rares jeux qui font ça sont dans une zone grise à priori: les clones underground d'OSU, BeatMania & co.
En tous cas je n'en connais pas qui ont pignon sur rue et le font officiellement.

Les devs de Beat Saber étaient partis pour tenter le coup, mais ils se sont rendu compte que ça ne serait pas possible de le faire proprement.
À un moment j'ai supposé qu'on pourrait faire des niveaux alternatifs pour les morceaux qu'ils distribuent, ou quelque chose du genre. Mais pas de news.

Le seul jeu VR qui le fait est Soundboxing, qui se considère comme un navigateur web. Tant que personne n'y regarde de trop près, ça passe (zone grise, encore).

Sinon avec des niveaux générés à la volée:
- Audioshield utilise des MP3, mais avait tenté l'API SoundCloud avant de se faire dégager, puis l'API Youtube avant de se faire dégager
- Beat Hazard 2 fait de l'_open mic_ en plus des MP3 locaux ou radios internet
Ils n'ont pas de base centralisée, à part éventuellement les scores qui correspondent à un hash de la séquence générée plutôt qu'à la musique.
On pourrait supposer que l'hébergement de niveaux serait aussi possible (sans la musique), mais pas vu ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est ce qu'il y a des gens de dispo pour du onward, rec room pour ce soir ? 
> 
> Edit : j'ai des problème avec le groupe steam et ma liste d'amis et vous ?


Le lundi c'est grillé pour moi, là je viens de rentrer et poste sur le forum en attendant que ma bouffe cuise…
Sinon sur le groupe Steam je n'ai rien remarqué de spécial (hier en tous cas), à part que l'historique du chat a expiré.

----------


## 564.3

Pendant ce temps, le premier DLC de morceaux officiels pour Beat Saber arrivera le 14 mars https://twitter.com/BeatSaber/status...11891543834624

Et pour les PC, une update inclura aussi les 5 morceaux exclus PSVR https://twitter.com/BeatSaber/status...26514028429312

Edit: l'annonce est plus claire sur Steam que dans des tweets… https://steamcommunity.com/games/620...37703521340249

----------


## ExPanda

C'est cool tout ça.  ::): 
Par contre c'est quoi la "long awaited Campaign" ? Si c'est un truc à la Guitar Hero où on débloque les chansons à mesure c'est pas génial de sortir ça maintenant que la plupart des joueurs ont déjà joué à toutes.  ::unsure:: 





> Si ça vous intéresse de voir ça, je vous mets le lien 
> Je sais qu'une video aussi longue ça peu etre chiant mais si vous passez par là je veux bien votre avis


J'ai regardé que le début, et je ne pense pas pouvoir regarder un let's play d'un jeu comme ça sans finir par m'ennuyer  ::unsure:: 
En bon point, tu n'es pas chiant et tu ne parles pas trop pendant le jeu (qui est bien bavard en même temps  ::P:  ).

----------


## 564.3

> C'est cool tout ça. 
> Par contre c'est quoi la "long awaited Campaign" ? Si c'est un truc à la Guitar Hero où on débloque les chansons à mesure c'est pas génial de sortir ça maintenant que la plupart des joueurs ont déjà joué à toutes.


Ouais ça doit être la campagne qui est sortie sur PSVR. Il y a des challenges de difficulté croissante, parfois contre-intuitifs qui ont fait râler du monde (finir un niveau en bougeant le moins possible).
C'est sur que pour ceux qui font de l'expert+, ça risque d'être de la blague. Mais il y a des nouveaux joueurs régulièrement (vu le classement dans les ventes Steam), donc c'est cool pour eux.

Peut-être que le jeu va sortir d'EA par la même occase et monter au tarif PSVR, à voir. Ou alors ils tiennent à sortir le mode multi/réseau et l'éditeur de niveau avant (dont je me demande comment ça marchera).

----------


## ExPanda

Effectivement, quand on découvre le jeu c'est quand même pas mal (mais du coup c'est pas "imposé" ?).

Sinon, si comme moi vous ne pensez pas à passer sur le topic des bons plans, il y a des soldes VR chez Humble Bundle.

----------


## septicflesh

> Effectivement, quand on découvre le jeu c'est quand même pas mal (mais du coup c'est pas "imposé" ?).
> 
> Sinon, si comme moi vous ne pensez pas à passer sur le topic des bons plans, il y a des soldes VR chez Humble Bundle.


Je viens de voir, il ny a pas grand chose a ce mettre sous la dent :/ et skyrim vr il est encore trop cher xD

Hormis peut etre LA NOIRE: LES DOSSIERS DE CAS VR, je me suis toujours demandé ce qu'il vaut ^^

----------


## Dicsaw

C'est bien To the Top pour 8 boules ? Sprint Vector donne envie aussi.

----------


## nodulle

> C'est bien To the Top pour 8 boules ? Sprint Vector donne envie aussi.


J'ai bien aimé To The Top, dans le genre il est assez sympa, on y a de bonne sensation et la musique est plutôt agréable.  ::):  J'avais testé Sprint Vector aussi et j'ai pas du tout aimé. Je trouve assez fatiguant et pénible de bouger les bras sans arrêt pour avancer.  ::(:

----------


## Dicsaw

Ouais je vais juste tenter To the Top, le casque me donne chaud sans faire d'effort, alors...

Merci !

----------


## jujupatate

To The Top, c'est trop bien.  :Bave: 


J'y revient très régulièrement, les sensations sont vraiment bonnes, dès que tu maîtrises un peu la prise de vitesse en enchainant les sauts, c'est du gros kiff.  ::wub:: 
Aucune cinétose malgré ce qu'on pourrait croire, c'est passé tout seul pour tous ceux à qui je l'ai fait essayer.
Mes filles adorent aussi.  ::happy2:: 

Sprint Vector j'ai essayé et ça m'a vite gonflé. Le système de déplacement est bordélique, je pense que les devs ont voulu trop en faire et on fini par se perdre un peu. Ou c'est moi qui suis une bite, c'est fort possible aussi.  ::siffle:: 
Ça mériterait une démo pour te faire une idée.


Sinon, j'ai chopé Skyrim ( 25€ chez DLgamer ) 
Pour l'instant, je l'ai moddé ras la gueule et j'ai tout juste lancé la partie. J'ai pris une épée dans chaque main en mode moulinette infernale dans mon salon, j'ai fait un carnage.  ::XD::   Vivement que j'ai accès à la magie.  :Bave:  (y'a même un mod pour lancer les sorts à la voix )
Le potentiel de n'importe quoi est absolument énorme.

----------


## nodulle

Merci ExPanda pour le bon plan, je me suis pris Alice VR, VRZ Torment et Duck Season.  :;):

----------


## septicflesh

> Merci ExPanda pour le bon plan, je me suis pris Alice VR, VRZ Torment et Duck Season.


Tain mais je viens de voir la video de présentation de duck season ? c'est quoi ce jeu de fous ? xD c'est un jeu dhorreur ou bien ? xD
Encore des développeurs qui ont fait le jeu sous LSD x)

Au passage je me suis pris aussi alice VR quand j'ai vu qu'il est sous titré FR j'ai pris direct ^^ Merci

----------


## nodulle

> Tain mais je viens de voir la video de présentation de duck season ? c'est quoi ce jeu de fous ? xD c'est un jeu dhorreur ou bien ? xD
> Encore des développeurs qui ont fait le jeu sous LSD x)
> 
> Au passage je me suis pris aussi alice VR quand j'ai vu qu'il est sous titré FR j'ai pris direct ^^ Merci


Brice nous a fait un test il y a quelques jours !  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Tain mais je viens de voir la video de présentation de duck season ? c'est quoi ce jeu de fous ? xD c'est un jeu dhorreur ou bien ? xD


Ça peut être plus ou moins stressant, mais il y a pas mal d'embranchements possibles. Vu que tu joues à Hellblade ça ne devrait pas trop te défriser, même si ça n'est pas sur le même registre.
En tous cas ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu d'horreur à mon sens, plutôt un jeu d'ambiance. En général bien conviviale.


Sinon on dirait que je suis le seul a avoir bien aimé Sprint Vector  ::|: 
Pendant un moment j'y jouais plusieurs fois par semaine et j'ai quasi tout débloqué. Il me reste la dernière étoile à avoir dans quelques-un des challenges les plus durs. Un jour faudra que je m'y remette, mais vu mon backlog…

----------


## septicflesh

> Brice nous a fait un test il y a quelques jours !


Au putain j'ai lu le test merci Brice .............Non jamais je ne pourrais jouer a ce jeu......mais quand je vois la gueule du chien ça me fait penser au jeu dhorreur la avec le pseudo croc mitaine dsl je n'ai plus le nom x)

Et puis Hellblade ce n'est pas pareil, tu te caches derriere senua ^^ mais la non c'est sur ce n'est pas la peine d'y penser, je vais mourir d'une crise cardiaque avec mon casque sur la tête c'est sur x) Deja que arizona je n'ai jamais pu le finir enfin bref x) je laisse ça au plus courageux  ::P:

----------


## Rodwin

SepticFlesh, si tu veux organiser des soirées, fais le plutôt ici que sur le chan steam CPCVR, et plus-tôt aussi (jeu de mots !) parce qu'à 21h c'est trop tard !

----------


## 564.3

> Au putain j'ai lu le test merci Brice .............Non jamais je ne pourrais jouer a ce jeu......mais quand je vois la gueule du chien ça me fait penser au jeu dhorreur la avec le pseudo croc mitaine dsl je n'ai plus le nom x)
> 
> Et puis Hellblade ce n'est pas pareil, tu te caches derriere senua ^^ mais la non c'est sur ce n'est pas la peine d'y penser, je vais mourir d'une crise cardiaque avec mon casque sur la tête c'est sur x) Deja que arizona je n'ai jamais pu le finir enfin bref x) je laisse ça au plus courageux


C'est vrai que la 3e personne de HellBlade désamorce plus ou moins l'implication, mais à plusieurs passages faut y aller quand même (du genre dans la pénombre).

Pour l'instant la seule fois où j'ai laissé tomber, c'est la mission bonus de A chair in a room. J'ai commencé à faire un parallèle entre la structure des lieux et mon appart, et j'ai quitté plutôt qu'ouvrir une porte qui me laisserait un souvenir qui reviens dans le contexte IRL  :Emo:

----------


## septicflesh

> SepticFlesh, si tu veux organiser des soirées, fais le plutôt ici que sur le chan steam CPCVR, et plus-tôt aussi (jeu de mots !) parce qu'à 21h c'est trop tard !


Pour hier soir, j'ai juste posé la question sur le groupe steam comme ça, j'avais plusieurs trucs de prévu mais j'avais une préférence pour faire un peu de VR, mais comme je n'ai pas vu de réponse je suis parti sur autre chose. Pas besoin d'organiser sur le forum, de toute manière on voit bien comment ça fini a chaque fois. Au final même en organisant il y a toujours des imprévus à la dernière minute ( hein rodwin) et qui ne viennent pas ^^. Du coup passer par le forum je ny pense pas trop  ::):

----------


## Erokh

Nouveau tour sur beat saber, cette fois dans le bon sujet.

Suite aux ci conseils de Prince GITS, j'ai fait des mouvements beaucoup plus amples en normal et :
- ça m'a permis d'améliorer mes scores et de passer le A (je plafonnais au B avant)
- ça donne effectivement bien chaud partout !

----------


## Erokh

Édit double post

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je savais pas que l'ampleur des mouvements influait sur le score  ::o: 

J'y joue surtout avec le poignet, pas étonnant que je fasse des scores de merde. Mais bon, pas la place pour des mouvements plus amples malheureusement...

----------


## Erokh

Selon prince, il faut 90° avant de frapper et 60° après. Donc ouais ça oblige à accompagner le mouvement un minimum.

J'ai trouvé le jeu un peu plus immersif comme ça, d'ailleurs. Et ça m'a pas empêcher de mettre juste une coup de poignet à certains moments pour rattraper un courage  :;):

----------


## Erokh

Selon prince, il faut 90° avant de frapper et 60° après. Donc ouais ça oblige à accompagner le mouvement un minimum avec l'avant-bras.

J'ai trouvé le jeu un peu plus immersif comme ça, d'ailleurs. Et ça m'a pas empêcher de mettre juste une coup de poignet à certains moments pour rattraper un courage  :;):

----------


## nodulle

Sur Beat Saber, le score est calculé de la façon suivante :
- 90° avant de taper le cube donne 70 points max
- 60° après avoir tapé le cube donne 30 points max
- découpe au centre du cube donne 10 points max

Soit un total de 110 points ! Les dev avaient fait une petite video explicative.  ::):  Donc quand il faut enchaîner les mouvement sur du expert c'est autre chose !  :Sweat:

----------


## 564.3

Je me demande si ce n'est pas expliqué dans le jeu maintenant. Ou en tous cas ça devrait être mieux amené dans la campagne à venir.

Par contre ce qui m'a déçu dans leur système, c'est que seule la rotation est importante. Jouer un max avec les extrémités est quand même très efficace, mais ce n'est plus un coup de sabre pour moi. Il y a des maps qui comptent trop dessus à mon gout, surtout en expert+. J'ai plus l'impression de chasser les mouches avec une posture de mante religieuse qu'autre chose…

----------


## Erokh

Mais du coup j'ai pas.vraimeent de notion de timing/tempo? Parce que si on frappe avec un coup le.bout du sabre et l'autre coup la base, ça peut donner un sacré décalage temporel, au final.

----------


## 564.3

> Mais du coup j'ai pas.vraimeent de notion de timing/tempo? Parce que si on frappe avec un coup le.bout du sabre et l'autre coup la base, ça peut donner un sacré décalage temporel, au final.


Ouais, c'est pas à la milliseconde près, mais ça va assez vite quand même et faut pouvoir enchainer.
En gros plus tu montes en difficulté et moins il y a de marge d'erreur, ce qui n'est pas plus mal.
Mais ça ne compte pas dans le score.

Les devs ont testé, et même pour des musiciens c'était frustrant parce que ça semble random quand on réalise une opération aussi complexe que taper des cubes dans tous les sens avec un sabre.
Avec une simple pression de bouton le critère de timing marche bien, mais pas là.

----------


## Zlika

Disponible à la mi-avril. Kit de base avec deux jouets (jumelles et fusils) 40$ et deux kits optionnels à 20$ chacun, la totale pour 80$. Les kits séparés sont exclusifs au Nstore.

https://labo.nintendo.com/kits/vr-kit/

----------


## Sorkar

> Final Assault





> J'ai tope la mienne hier mais pas encore eu le temps de tester, fais nous un petit retour quand tu pourras


Alors j'ai test hier, et c'est pas ce que a quoi je m'attendais forcement au début. C'est vendu comme un STR, mais il ne faut pas en attendre un C&C comme je vois partout, il ont fumé la moquette les gens dans les commentaires steam... 
Oui c'est un skin militaire 39-45, oui c'est mignon ou simpliste à la C&C mais ca s’arrête là. 

Le jeu est un croisement entre un moba et un tower defense.
Une base de chaque côté, reliées par 2 ou 3 laine ca dépend des map je pense. Pas d'extraction de ressource ca monte tout seul, et pas non plus de construction de bâtiments. Le principe est de poser ses unités sur une lane, et celles ci vont automatiquement la suivre jusqu’à la base ennemis en tapant sur ce qui est en chemin (il y a des tours sur la route, moba style aussi).

Il y a bien un peu plus de profondeur en ayant la possibilité de sortir des lane et poser / déplacer ses unités ou on veux, et là on rentre plus dans le cadre d'un tower défense. Ce qui permet de protéger les lanes, genre en posant de l'artillerie dans un coin...

La comparaison avec Brass Tactics est évidente, sauf que Brass Tactics laisse plus de liberté à la stratégie, et donne la possibilité de construire les bâtiments (même si c'est sur des spots pré-définis). Ici, on a vite l'impression de déposer le maximum d'unités en même temps sur la même ligne et zou.... si il y en a plus que l’ennemie ca passe.

C'est pas mon genre du tout les moba, je chie très fort sur dota et autre donc au premier abord ca m'a bien refroidi.
Mais, force est de constater que c'est très bien réalisé, aussi bien que Brass Tactics, et je me suis quand même amusé, j'y reviendrais je pense mais pour une partie un coup de temps en temps, pas plus, les possibilités sont pas énormes.

Par contre si l'aspect moba / TD vous botte, foncer, c'est assez amusant et ca sera surement ce qui se fait de mieux dans le genre.

----------


## Hideo

Cool merci pour le retour  ::):

----------


## FixB

Est-ce que vous connaissez des PvPs avec des arcs comme armes principales et qui aient des joueurs actifs?
Sinon, est-ce que des canards jouent toujours à Echo Combat? Vous recommandez l'achat??

----------


## Hideo

Ah we je suis tombe sur un truc du genre y'a deux jours en me demandant comment j'etais passe a cote, je te retrouve ca.

Edit : Walk On Arrow
Ca a l'air plutôt cool, y'a une demo.
Aucune idee de la taille de la player base par contre, faut checker sur steam charts.

Plus je passe de temps a fouiller la categorie VR de steam plus je me dis que c'est vraiment mal branle.

----------


## Medjes

Hésitez pas à me lancer sur du VR (bon, j'ai pas un catalogue de folie non plus, mais bon...

Pour les arcs, y'a pas mal de jeu pour ça, dont Elven assassin (mais je l'ai pas) et un autre que j'ai mis en wish list.

Walk on arrow me fait de l'oeil aussi. Je savais pas qu'il y a avait une demo, je teste ce soir.

----------


## FixB

Mes préférés avec des arcs sont: In Death & Holopoint (testé juste récemment).

In Death est un rogue-like très sympa graphiquement avec de grands niveaux (un peu répétitifs) et générés aléatoirement, mais on s'y laisse prendre et j'y reviens avec plaisir régulièrement.
Holopoint est beaucoup moins beau et varié avec une seule salle, mais c'est plus un jeu tout simple de dextérité et très rapide.
Dans les deux cas, il vaut mieux jouer en room-scale.

Mais ils sont tous les deux solo uniquement, d'où ma demande  ::): 
Merci, je vais regarder Walk on Arrow....

----------


## 564.3

> Pour les arcs, y'a pas mal de jeu pour ça, dont Elven assassin (mais je l'ai pas) et un autre que j'ai mis en wish list.


La dernière fois que j'ai joué à Elven Assassin c'était de la coop, j'avais pas fait gaffe qu'ils avaient sorti un mode PvP.
Je testerais peut-être à l'occase, s'il y a des joueurs connectés…

Sinon j'ai testé Audica vite fait, et la première impression est bonne, c'est très bien peaufiné.
Coté gameplay, faudra que j'y passe quelques heures pour avoir un avis plus pertinent.

Ils poussent le joueur à tirer avec les bras en l'air, viser "de la ceinture" est pénalisé au score. Sinon même avec les rochers à puncher, ça reste assez "statique", comme on pouvait s'en douter vu les trailers. J'imagine qu'au niveau de difficulté max faut pas mal bouger quand même vu que ça doit venir dans tous les sens, mais on n'a pas besoin de se déplacer à priori.
Ils prévoient de sortir un mode de difficulté supplémentaire, il y aura peut-être des trucs à esquiver. C'est en EA de toute façon, à voir comment ça évolue.

Pour l'instant j'ai surtout joué en facile, testé moyen, et fait un niveau en avancé. Dans ce dernier mode j'ai pas encore assez les bons réflexes, mais en réessayant ça passe quand même.
Et il reste la difficulté expert que je n'ai même pas testé.

Le score est basé sur la réussite (shooter toutes les cibles), le timing, la précision et la posture. Je n'ai pas fait gaffe jusqu'à quel point chaque aspect est important. En tous cas il y a des stats bien cool à la fin de chaque niveau, avec un histogramme de la ventilation du timing, une synthèse du groupement des tirs et autre infos. Ça manque dans beaucoup de jeu, ce genre de choses.
Les leaderboards étaient pétés quand j'ai joué, mais je suppose que ça sera vite résolu.

Pour l'instant ça me semble bien en tous cas, à voir sur la durée.

----------


## septicflesh

Hier soir 2h30 (d'habitude je tiens moins longtemps Oo) sur le jeu Onward avec nodulle, Rodwin et son pote, et je dois dire qu'il y a eu des changements sympa depuis ma dernière session d'il y a 2 mois x). Les parties en mode vétéran contre 16 bots ça devient trop facile  ::): 
Par contre j'ai noté quelques problèmes, 
-certaines armes lorsqu'on a deux grenades sur le torse, m’empêche de prendre mon arme principale, obliger à chaque fois de déposer mon matos sur le sol pour ensuite prendre mon arme, est ce que ça le fait aussi pour d'autre personne ? 
-Quand on crée le serveur, il est toujours impossible de changer la carte à notre guise.
-Lorsqu'on joue sur une map de nuit avec un casque de vision nocturne contre des bots et que l'on tue un ennemi la lampe de celui ci reste toujours allumé ( je ne sais pas si c'est fait exprès ou non )

----------


## 564.3

> Hier soir 2h30 (d'habitude je tiens moins longtemps Oo) sur le jeu Onward avec nodulle, Rodwin et son pote, et je dois dire qu'il y a eu des changements sympa depuis ma dernière session d'il y a 2 mois x). Les parties en mode vétéran contre 16 bots ça devient trop facile 
> Par contre j'ai noté quelques problèmes, 
> -certaines armes lorsqu'on a deux grenades sur le torse, m’empêche de prendre mon arme principale, obliger à chaque fois de déposer mon matos sur le sol pour ensuite prendre mon arme, est ce que ça le fait aussi pour d'autre personne ? 
> -Quand on crée le serveur, il est toujours impossible de changer la carte à notre guise.
> -Lorsqu'on joue sur une map de nuit avec un casque de vision nocturne contre des bots et que l'on tue un ennemi la lampe de celui ci reste toujours allumé ( je ne sais pas si c'est fait exprès ou non )


Ah, faudra que je reteste ça à l'occase.

- pour les grenades je n'ai pas remarqué que ça gênait plus que ça, au pire ça m'arrive de devoir bouger un peu pour modifier la posture de l'avatar

- les lampes des ennemis doivent être du genre avec switch on/off
Faut pas espérer que leur dernier geste avant de mourir soit de l'éteindre pour économiser les piles  :^_^: 
Par contre ça serait cool de pouvoir les prendre et/ou les péter, à tester.

----------


## djewom

> La dernière fois que j'ai joué à Elven Assassin c'était de la coop, j'avais pas fait gaffe qu'ils avaient sorti un mode PvP.
> Je testerais peut-être à l'occase, s'il y a des joueurs connectés…
> 
> Sinon j'ai testé Audica vite fait, et la première impression est bonne, c'est très bien peaufiné.
> Coté gameplay, faudra que j'y passe quelques heures pour avoir un avis plus pertinent.
> 
> Ils poussent le joueur à tirer avec les bras en l'air, viser "de la ceinture" est pénalisé au score. Sinon même avec les rochers à puncher, ça reste assez "statique", comme on pouvait s'en douter vu les trailers. J'imagine qu'au niveau de difficulté max faut pas mal bouger quand même vu que ça doit venir dans tous les sens, mais on n'a pas besoin de se déplacer à priori.
> Ils prévoient de sortir un mode de difficulté supplémentaire, il y aura peut-être des trucs à esquiver. C'est en EA de toute façon, à voir comment ça évolue.
> 
> ...


J'ai aussi pris l'early access d'*Audica* je confirme la 1ème bonne impression. A voir si je vais me lasser rapidement mais pour le moment le gameplay est addictif et satisfaisant! Ceci dit gardez bien en tête : ça reste de l'EA, y'a des choses a revoir : les flingues et les décors font cheap, même si on accepte la DA en low poly. (mais c'est juste un avis personnel). A voir si vous voulez mettre 20 balles dedans pour 10 titres...

----------


## 564.3

*Audica*




> J'ai aussi pris l'early access d'*Audica* je confirme la 1ème bonne impression. A voir si je vais me lasser rapidement mais pour le moment le gameplay est addictif et satisfaisant! Ceci dit gardez bien en tête : ça reste de l'EA, y'a des choses a revoir : les flingues et les décors font cheap, même si on accepte la DA en low poly. (mais c'est juste un avis personnel). A voir si vous voulez mettre 20 balles dedans pour 10 titres...


C'est vrai que les flingues font cheap, le décor ça m'a moins choqué. Par contre tous les effets visuels et autres feedbacks sont super bien foutus.
Les leaderboards sont toujours pétés pour moi, j'ai posté sur les forums Steam et y a un autre gars qui a un pb bizarre, ça charge mais il n'a les scores de personne.

Entre ça, Creed (j'ai enchainé les combats en difficulté max) et BeatSaber j'avais les bras en compote et j'ai fait une pause Organ Quarter qui trainait dans mon backlog.

*Organ Quarter*

Visuellement c'est très cheap, mais l'ambiance est plutôt bien rendue.
C'est de l'aventure/action/puzzle un peu bizarre dans un genre d'univers parallèle envahi par des sortes de zombies et autres mutants. On n'est pas super rassuré et c'est assez gore/sale, faut supporter le style quand même.
J'y ai joué une bonne heure et pour l'instant je trouve ça plutôt bien dosé. Disons que ce n'est pas un shooter où on passe son temps à dégommer du zombie, ils laissent plus de temps à l'exploration et l'ambiance.
Et le coup de la carte qu'on peut annoter, c'est une bonne idée.

Par contre l'inventaire est une simple grille, et le rechargement des armes se fait en pressant un bouton. On a vu mieux, mais au moins c'est simple et clair. Ils n'ont pas essayé de faire trop poussé et que ce soit galère à utiliser au final.

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... les lampes des ennemis doivent être du genre avec switch on/off
> Faut pas espérer que leur dernier geste avant de mourir soit de l'éteindre pour économiser les piles


 ::happy2::  j'allais le dire ! Ça doit être voulu et normal

----------


## djewom

> *Audica*
> 
> C'est vrai que les flingues font cheap, le décor ça m'a moins choqué. Par contre tous les effets visuels et autres feedbacks sont super bien foutus.
> Les leaderboards sont toujours pétés pour moi, j'ai posté sur les forums Steam et y a un autre gars qui a un pb bizarre, ça charge mais il n'a les scores de personne.


Moi aussi j'ai le même bug des leaderboards (score des autres joueurs qui ne s'affiche pas) mais c'est peut-être car j'ai pris le jeu sur le store Oculus. Bah c'est un petit bug et ça va être corrigé et vu que c'est de l'EA a mon avis il y aura des reset réguliers de leaderbord! 
En revanche, j'ai poursuivi le jeu en mode advanced et là le jeu commence a dévoiler tout son potentiel : mais c'est juste génial. Si les jeux de rythme musicaux sont votre came, foncez c'est de la bonne.

----------


## Sorkar

J'ai 13€ (les tunes offertes par oculus) à dépenser avant demain, sinon c'est perdu.

Bah je vois même pas comment les dépenser (de façon plus ou moins intelligente...)  ::sad:: 

Kanojo VR ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Fabiolo

Le jour où tu verras un Kanojo sur une marque Facebook....

Bah sinon il faut voir quel style tu aimes. A moins que tu aies déjà tous les jeux intéressants de l'oculus store.

----------


## nodulle

Oui, il faudrait déjà savoir ce que tu as actuellement sur ce store et ce que tu aimes. Après je ne sais pas si ce store le propose mais peut-être qu'il y a possibilité d'acheter pour offrir à un gentil canard.  :Mellow2: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Sorkar

> Le jour où tu verras un Kanojo sur une marque Facebook....


On sait jamais, à l'occasion de la journée de la femme....  ::ninja:: 

Bah j'ai pris To The Top, ca a l'air bien barré et les retour ont l'air d'être bons  :;):

----------


## Sorkar

> Bah j'ai pris To The Top, ca a l'air bien barré et les retour ont l'air d'être bons


Et bah super bonne pioche je regrette absolument pas. C'est très simple a prendre en main et au bout de quelques minutes je me suis surpris a commencer à aller vite, enchainer les saut, me réceptionner a une main... 
Une pensée direct pour Mirror's Edge le clin d’œil est plus qu’évident.

Alors oui, c'est plutôt moche, mais ca vaux vraiment le coup je vous le recommande.  :;):

----------


## septicflesh

Bon je suis bien deg ........... il y a une semaine pour 2.99 je me suis acheté Alice VR une jeu d'explo sorti en 2016
Je découvre aujourd'hui lorsque je lance le jeu, le jeu plante..... Je me renseigne un peu et la je tombe sur des topics steam que le jeu n'est pas compatible avec les oculus touch, en gros le jeu plante à chaque qu'on les utilises -_-

Du coup pour les processeur du casque oculus rift, on doit obligatoirement jouer a la manette xbox ou clavier souris... pour un jeu d'explo....ça fait bien chier -_-

Le pire sur la page steam il est bien indiqué que le jeu est compatible HTC VIVE et Oculus Rift

Il y a moyen de se faire rembourser lorsqu'on achète un jeu sur le site humble bundle ?

----------


## salakis

Ironwolf en VR, ca deboite.

A quand une partie entre canards?

https://store.steampowered.com/app/552080/IronWolf_VR/

----------


## nodulle

> Bon je suis bien deg ........... il y a une semaine pour 2.99 je me suis acheté Alice VR une jeu d'explo sorti en 2016
> Je découvre aujourd'hui lorsque je lance le jeu, le jeu plante..... Je me renseigne un peu et la je tombe sur des topics steam que le jeu n'est pas compatible avec les oculus touch, en gros le jeu plante à chaque qu'on les utilises -_-
> 
> Du coup pour les processeur du casque oculus rift, on doit obligatoirement jouer a la manette xbox ou clavier souris... pour un jeu d'explo....ça fait bien chier -_-
> 
> Le pire sur la page steam il est bien indiqué que le jeu est compatible HTC VIVE et Oculus Rift
> 
> Il y a moyen de se faire rembourser lorsqu'on achète un jeu sur le site humble bundle ?


Raah merde, j'avais pas non plus fait gaffe ! Bon ben pour 3 balles tant pis, ça va se faire au pad...  ::|: 




> Ironwolf en VR, ca deboite.
> 
> A quand une partie entre canards?
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/552080/IronWolf_VR/


Ça se passe comment le multi, c'est du pvp, du coop ? Combien de joueur dans un sous-marin ? Ça dure combien de temps une partie ?  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Ironwolf en VR, ca deboite.
> 
> A quand une partie entre canards?
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/552080/IronWolf_VR/


Je l'ai aussi, mais ça fait longtemps que je l'ai pas relancé. En tous cas je suis bien tenté par du multi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça se passe comment le multi, c'est du pvp, du coop ? Combien de joueur dans un sous-marin ? Ça dure combien de temps une partie ?


Pour l'instant c'est de la coop jusqu'à 4 (pour ce que j'en sais) sur des missions. La durée dépend de la mission.

Il y a un mode "open sea" en préparation avec du PvP, par contre les sessions risquent d'être plus longues (faut se trouver). À voir ce que ça donnera.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/552...92327016771801

C'est aussi possible de jouer en coop avec quelqu'un sur l'écran du PC.

Un truc que j'aime bien dans ce jeu, c'est qu'on peut choisir ce qui est automatique et manuel quel que soit le nombre de joueurs.
On peut très bien se la jouer à la cool à 4 en laissant pas mal de choses en auto, et se mettre dans le rouge en solo en passant tout en manuel (vaut mieux mettre les missions en easy dans ce cas).

----------


## salakis

> Raah merde, j'avais pas non plus fait gaffe ! Bon ben pour 3 balles tant pis, ça va se faire au pad... 
> 
> 
> 
> Ça se passe comment le multi, c'est du pvp, du coop ? Combien de joueur dans un sous-marin ? Ça dure combien de temps une partie ?





> Je l'ai aussi, mais ça fait longtemps que je l'ai pas relancé. En tous cas je suis bien tenté par du multi.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Pour l'instant c'est de la coop jusqu'à 4 (pour ce que j'en sais) sur des missions. La durée dépend de la mission.
> 
> Il y a un mode "open sea" en préparation avec du PvP, par contre les sessions risquent d'être plus longues (faut se trouver). À voir ce que ça donnera.
> ...


J'aurai pas dit mieux.

Perso j'ai fais pas mal de mssions en solo, mais le destroyer solitaire, tout seul, dans mon sous marin, avec presque tout auto (sauf le pompage et le rechargement), j'arrive pas.

----------


## Medjes

Je relancerai bien une partie multi de Star Trek Bridge....

----------


## JulLeBarge

https://www.geekzone.fr/2019/03/12/s...real-engine-4/
Nouveau lien pour DL: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Bo6...yhR-j2GDq/view

Une démo gratos d'un remake de Star Wars Racer sous UE4, et apparemment ça supporte la VR (pas testé):



> Il suffit d’afficher la console ingame (~) et de saisir les deux commandes
> vr.benableHMD 1vr.benableStereo 1

----------


## septicflesh

> https://www.geekzone.fr/2019/03/12/s...real-engine-4/
> Nouveau lien pour DL: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Bo6...yhR-j2GDq/view
> 
> Une démo gratos d'un remake de Star Wars Racer sous UE4, et apparemment ça supporte la VR (pas testé):


Il y a juste a le dl et a l'installer ? Car en vrai ça peu etre cool si ça supporte  ::o:

----------


## Fabiolo

La VR est peut-être supportée, mais est-ce qu'on va supporter la VR? c'est pas sûr. Entre les  mouvements qu'il y a et les post effects/light qui doivent faire tourner le truc à 20 fps en VR...

Enfin je suis peut-être pessimiste, il faut tester.

----------


## ptibogvader

> Ironwolf en VR, ca deboite.
> 
> A quand une partie entre canards?
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/552080/IronWolf_VR/


ça fait perpette que je cherche des gens pour y jouer.  ::o: 

Envoyez moi un message sur steam si il vous faut un matelot.

----------


## Jefiban

Bonjour à vous,

je rencontre un soucis très gênant sur Beatsaber depuis que j'arrive à jouer en expert+. 

Je perds mes sabres durant 1 sec, gauche ou droit c'est selon, ce qui me fait régulièrement rater des cubes donc perdre. J'avais vu (sur internet) un problème de contact avec les piles. Mais cela ne semble pas être le cas, tout d'abord parce que j'ai calé les piles, et qu'elles ne peuvent pas bouger. Et parce que je perds les sabres sur tous types de mouvement, rapide ou lent. J'ai tenté de faire de petits mouvements doux, sur les chansons expert+, en ralentissant la musique. Le problème persiste et il est pourtant impossible que les piles bougent sur ces petits mouvements. Je fais des mouvements bien plus rapides sur des morceaux en expert de Rustic qui ne posent pourtant aucun problème de perte de sabre. 

En fait je ne saisi pas bien la logique de cette perte de sabre bien que ça n'arrive quasi que sur de l'expert+. Suis je le seul?
Je joue avec l'oculus et 3 capteurs.

Merci

----------


## 564.3

> *Audica*
> 
> Les leaderboards sont toujours pétés pour moi, j'ai posté sur les forums Steam et y a un autre gars qui a un pb bizarre, ça charge mais il n'a les scores de personne.


Bon, en fait c'est un problème d'affichage selon les paramètres régionaux de Windows, avec le formatage régional "English (world)" ça fonctionne.
En passant, j'ai vu que parmi les meilleurs on retrouve des bourrins de BeatSaber...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ça fait perpette que je cherche des gens pour y jouer. 
> 
> Envoyez moi un message sur steam si il vous faut un matelot.


On peut essayer de se prévoir une soirée pour ça. Parce qu'à l'arrache c'est très hasardeux.
Du genre un soir de semaine pas trop tard (sauf en général le lundi pour moi), ou le WE même en journée.

----------


## ptibogvader

> On peut essayer de se prévoir une soirée pour ça. Parce qu'à l'arrache c'est très hasardeux.
> Du genre un soir de semaine pas trop tard (sauf en général le lundi pour moi), ou le WE même en journée.


je suis dispo en semaine après 20h sauf le jeudi. dispo les week end aussi.

----------


## 564.3

> En fait je ne saisi pas bien la logique de cette perte de sabre bien que ça n'arrive quasi que sur de l'expert+. Suis je le seul?
> Je joue avec l'oculus et 3 capteurs.


Je ne savais pas trop quoi répondre hier vu que je n'ai pas de Rift, mais faut quand même dire que si c'est un bug du jeu, avec un peu de bol il sera corrigé dans le gros patch de demain.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je suis dispo en semaine après 20h sauf le jeudi. dispo les week end aussi.


Cool, salakis n'a plus qu'à choisir une date.

----------


## salakis

Ce soir, je suis dispo  ::trollface::

----------


## 564.3

> Ce soir, je suis dispo


Ok, mais plutôt 21h alors. RDV dans le chat Steam.

----------


## salakis

Je suis co sur steam, ceux qui veulent essayer IronWolf ce soir peuvent m'ajouter sur steam  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Je suis co sur steam, ceux qui veulent essayer IronWolf ce soir peuvent m'ajouter sur steam


C'était bien sympa, mais il aurait quand même mieux valu que je fasse un rafraichissement avant.
Faudra qu'on se remette ça.

----------


## salakis

> C'était bien sympa, mais il aurait quand même mieux valu que je fasse un rafraichissement avant.
> Faudra qu'on se remette ça.


Avec plaisir! Déso pour la déconnexion sauvage.

J'espere ne pas avoir été trop directif  :^_^:

----------


## Luthor

Salut tout le monde,
Grosse mise à jour de Beat Saber avec 5 titres gratuits et une campagne + les premiers DLC de titres.

PAr contre j'ai toujours un problème de perte des vibrations sous WMR :\

----------


## Erokh

j'ai pas remarqué de souci de mon côté. J'essayerai de faire plus gaffe.
Je me suis fait une bonne session d'1h hier, en vitesse = 70% en hard, histoire de comprendre un peu ce qu'il se passe sur certaines chansons.

En repassant en normal une fois à peu près à l'aise, ça m'a permis de scorer du B au lieu du C (quand j'arrivais à finir...).

Par contre y'a vraiment des chansons plus dures que d'autres à même niveau de difficulté. y'en a notamment une que j'aime ps du tout, parce qu'en plus j'ai vraiment l'impression que les cubes ne suivent en fait pas la musique  ::|: 

Hâte de tester le mode campagne  ::lol::

----------


## ExPanda

2€ la chanson ou 13€ le pack avec les dix.
(Lien direct vers le pack car sur la page de BS il n'y a que le pack qui fait racheter le jeu avec  ::huh:: )

Perso je prends pas pour le moment...

----------


## nodulle

> 2€ la chanson ou 13€ le pack avec les dix.
> (Lien direct vers le pack car sur la page de BS il n'y a que le pack qui fait racheter le jeu avec )
> 
> Perso je prends pas pour le moment...


Pareil pour moi, je prend pas pour le moment. On peut pré-écouter les titres directement en jeu et ils ne m'intéressent pas plus que ça. Il y a déjà de quoi faire avec ce que produit la communauté. Après si ils font une promo je craquerais peut être, histoire de les soutenir aussi car ils ont fait un super jeu et vu le temps que j'y ai passé ils le méritent bien !  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Boh je trouve que le pack à 13€ est raisonnable, si on n'avait pas les niveaux de la communauté on se jetterait dessus. Je l'ai déjà pris, mais j'y jouerais ce WE.

Au préalable j'ai testé les 5 morceaux ex-exclus PSVR en expert, et ils ont de bons patterns. J'avais un peu peur après "One hope" dont je trouvais un passage bien naze (pour compenser, en Expert+ il est bien foutu et pas trop bourrin dans tous les sens).
Normalement c'est quand même le gros avantage des morceaux officiels  :;): 
Je vous dirais ce que je pense du DLC.

Au passage, des moddeurs commencent à s'attaquer sérieusement à *Audica*, qui a l'air d'avoir trouvé un public.
https://old.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...stom_maps_now/

On va voir s'ils ne se font pas péter la gueule trop rapidement par les avocats d'Harmonix… enfin, surtout les sites qui vont distribuer des niveaux.

----------


## poulpator

Pack DLC de Beat Saber testé (en expert seulement), et c'est d'un ennui... 
Les musiques sont au mieux passables je trouve, mais surtout les patterns n'ont aucun intérêt. Les gars ont accès à une multitude de patterns originaux via le modding pour s'inspirer mais nop  :tired: 
En plus de ça l'update me produit un décalage bizarre sur les anciennes pistes. Comme si le son n'était plus calé comme avant et était un peu en avance par rapport aux cubes.

Perso je vous déconseille fortement le DLC et même l'update si vous jouez les customs. Première grosse déception de l'année  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

Ah merde. Sinon c'est bizarre, parce qu'ils ont recruté les meilleurs moddeurs (dont Rustic).

----------


## poulpator

Bien sûr ça reste très personnel vu que je n'accroche pas des masses aux musiques. Mais les pistes m'ont vraiment paru molles. Il y a même 2 pistes où j'ai juste lâché avant la fin tellement j'avais l'impression de "déjà vu et revu en moins bien".
Je retenterai ce week-end à tête reposée. Sait-on jamais  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> J'espere ne pas avoir été trop directif


Mais non, vaut mieux ça que nous laisser tout planter (même si ça n'a pas suffit)  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je me suis refait quelques-une des premières missions en mode full manuel (en easy), histoire de vérifier que j'arrivais à tout gérer.
Bon il y a quand même des contextes qu'on n'a pas dans ce genre de tests, en ensuite ça devient trop chaud en solo, faut remettre de l'automatique.
Mais tout ça m'a bien motivé à y rejouer. J'avais surtout joué à la sortie initiale, puis une fois ou deux quand ils avaient sorti des nouvelles features.
Il y a pas mal d'améliorations que j'avais raté.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bien sûr ça reste très personnel vu que je n'accroche pas des masses aux musiques. Mais les pistes m'ont vraiment paru molles. Il y a même 2 pistes où j'ai juste lâché avant la fin tellement j'avais l'impression de "déjà vu et revu en moins bien".
> Je retenterai ce week-end à tête reposée. Sait-on jamais


Après ça dépend à quel genre de niveaux tu joues. J'aime quand même bien les patterns pas trop funky / gimmick.
Mais ouais, la musique compte pour beaucoup aussi.

Sinon j'ai commencé à faire un niveau il y a quelques semaines, mais j'avance lentement…

----------


## Erokh

> Boh je trouve que le pack à 13€ est raisonnable, si on n'avait pas les niveaux de la communauté on se jetterait dessus. Je l'ai déjà pris, mais j'y jouerais ce WE.
> 
> Au préalable j'ai testé les 5 morceaux ex-exclus PSVR en expert, et ils ont de bons patterns. J'avais un peu peur après "One hope" dont je trouvais un passage bien naze (pour compenser, en Expert+ il est bien foutu et pas trop bourrin dans tous les sens).
> Normalement c'est quand même le gros avantage des morceaux officiels 
> Je vous dirais ce que je pense du DLC.


One Hope! Sérieux, encore en hard je trouve effectivement que le pattern est complètement mal branlé, et effectivement en dehors des clous de la musique. Ça s'améliore ptete aux niveaux supérieurs, mais je suis même pas sûr que je tiendrai jusque là sur cette chanson.

----------


## 564.3

> One Hope! Sérieux, encore en hard je trouve effectivement que le pattern est complètement mal branlé, et effectivement en dehors des clous de la musique. Ça s'améliore ptete aux niveaux supérieurs, mais je suis même pas sûr que je tiendrai jusque là sur cette chanson.


J'ai pas testé en dessous: en expert il est trop répétitif, avec notamment un long passage de haut/bas super rapide, bourrin et chiant. Le pire des OST expert pour moi, et de loin.

Mais en expert+ il est varié et équilibré, je le trouve plutôt bien. Va falloir que t'y ailles directement  ::ninja::

----------


## poulpator

> J'ai pas testé en dessous: en expert il est trop répétitif, avec notamment un long passage de haut/bas super rapide, bourrin et chiant.* Le pire des OST expert* pour moi, et de loin.


Mais ça c'était avant. Joyeux week-end, joyeux DLC  :;):

----------


## Jefiban

La maj de beat saber : je la trouve étonnement vide . Ils parlent de grosse maj... ah. 5 chansons et la campagne. C est light je trouve. 
Par contre je suis pas d accord avec vous, les titres du dlc sont bien plus sympa que ceux de la maj gratuite. J aime pas certains titres bien sûr, mais les chansons sont de bien meilleures qualités.

Par contre toujours ce problème de perte de sabre... Je suis obligé de taper avec les bouts de sabres en limitant les gros mouvements. C est pas tellement la rapidité qui est en cause j ai l impression mais plutôt l amplitude du mouvement lent ou rapide. 

Je me demande si c est pas un défaut de mes manettes. Toujours personne sur l oculus avec ce soucis?

Edit : y a t il une bonne simu d'avion militaire (voir civil) en VR? Et pas seulement un truc vaguement correct, je parle de quelques chose de vraiment adapté et agréable à jouer. (il2?)

----------


## Medjes

> ça fait perpette que je cherche des gens pour y jouer. 
> 
> Envoyez moi un message sur steam si il vous faut un matelot.


Idem ! Je viens de me le prendre...

Pour beat saber, j'ai tenté de le mettre en beta 1.2, mais j'ai perdu mes mods et donc toute ma playlist...  qqun sait comment faire ?

----------


## nodulle

Je viens de voir que Espire 1: VR Operative sera présent et jouable la semaine prochaine à la GDC. J'ai hâte de voir les premières reviews car le jeu à l'air bien fun !  ::):  J'espère qu'on en saura un peu plus sur la date de sortie.

Du coup je me suis posé la question, il y a des choses intéressantes pour la VR de prévues à la GDC ? J'ai vu également que Valve y sera présent.




> Idem ! Je viens de me le prendre...
> 
> Pour beat saber, j'ai tenté de le mettre en beta 1.2, mais j'ai perdu mes mods et donc toute ma playlist...  qqun sait comment faire ?


Ils sont pas toujours présent dans les fichiers du jeu ? Mod Saber permet de sélectionner la version du jeu, tu as testé ?

----------


## Couillu

Coucou,

Vous conseillez quel jeu de course à jouer à la manette ?

bisous !

----------


## 564.3

> Bien sûr ça reste très personnel vu que je n'accroche pas des masses aux musiques. Mais les pistes m'ont vraiment paru molles. Il y a même 2 pistes où j'ai juste lâché avant la fin tellement j'avais l'impression de "déjà vu et revu en moins bien".
> Je retenterai ce week-end à tête reposée. Sait-on jamais


Bon bah en fait ça va, je me les suis toutes faites en expert et ne suis pas déçu.
Il y en a qui sont vraiment bien, avec des patterns intéressants que je n'avais pas vu avant.

Celles que j'ai trouvé en dessous du lot:
- "We Won't Be Alone" (si je ne me plante pas) qui est trop faignante: molle avec des patterns pas inspirés qui reviennent souvent
- "Overkill" qui me semble overkill, avec de grandes séquences bourrines et par moment des petits coups dans tous les sens
- "Rattlesnake" un peu comme overkill, mais en moins bourrin

Faudra que je me les refasse plus tard, mais pour moi "One Hope" arrive à cumuler les défauts de "We Won't Be Alone" + "Overkill", et conserve donc sa place de map expert la plus naze  :<_<: 
Je trouve que "Overkill" passe mieux parce que l'ensemble est moins chiant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour beat saber, j'ai tenté de le mettre en beta 1.2, mais j'ai perdu mes mods et donc toute ma playlist...  qqun sait comment faire ?


Repasser à BeatSaber 0.12 permet de remettre tous les mods d'avant la mise à jour, mais à priori les principaux marchent déjà avec la version courante. Vaut mieux laisser la version de BeatSaber normale et réinstaller les mods au fur et à mesure qu'ils sont corrigés.
J'ai pas encore essayé, il y a déjà de quoi faire avec ce qu'ils ont sorti.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous conseillez quel jeu de course à jouer à la manette ?


J'ai essayé un ou deux jeux de circuit, mais mon préféré en VR est Dirt Rally. C'est peut-être mes gouts, aussi.
Par contre je ne suis pas un pro des jeux de bagnole.

Il y a une extension VR pour Trackmania Turbo, mais j'en ai fait le tours en ~1h sans plus l'envie que ça de ré-enchainer les circuits.
Dans le genre arcade un peu foutraque, il faudrait que je relance Distance à l'occase.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Idem ! Je viens de me le prendre...


Il vaut mieux que tu te fasses un peu la main avec les tutoriaux et les premières missions, pour commencer.
En passant, les devs d'Iron Wolf viennent de sortir une mise à jour plutôt cool pour la gestion des moteurs et de l'énergie.

----------


## pollux 18

Jeu VR en promo: La série des IL-2 Great Battles avec 3 Opus sur les avions de la WWII, un 4 éme opus en early access, un autre opus sur les avions de la WWI en early access et un opus sur les tanks aussi en Early access.

http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=204149

----------


## Sorkar

> Coucou,
> 
> Vous conseillez quel jeu de course à jouer à la manette ?
> 
> bisous !


Project Cars 2, meilleur jeux de caisse en VR, jusqu’à ce qu'ils se décident peut être a sortir la VR sur Dirt 2.0  :tired:

----------


## jujupatate

> Coucou,
> 
> Vous conseillez quel jeu de course à jouer à la manette ?
> 
> bisous !


Je rejoins les copains, Dirt Rally et Project Cars 2 sont des valeurs sûres.  :;):

----------


## Erokh

> Je rejoins les copains, Dirt Rally et Project Cars 2 sont des valeurs sûres.


Après, tout dépend du "jeu de caisses" recherché: ces deux jeux sont des simu, donc le plaisir est à prendre au roulage. 
Le problème, c'est que je ne crois pas qu'il existe un jeu correct hors simu en VR, pour les voitures. Y'a des jeux de course sympa du style de Wipeout, par contre (dont j'ai oublié les noms).

Perso je rêve d'un forza horizon en VR  :Bave:

----------


## Couillu

Top Merci je vais regarder ça !  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Après, tout dépend du "jeu de caisses" recherché: ces deux jeux sont des simu, donc le plaisir est à prendre au roulage. 
> Le problème, c'est que je ne crois pas qu'il existe un jeu correct hors simu en VR, pour les voitures. Y'a des jeux de course sympa du style de Wipeout, par contre (dont j'ai oublié les noms).
> 
> Perso je rêve d'un forza horizon en VR


Redout est sympa en VR dans le genre wipeout.

Moi aussi je rêve d'un bon jeu arcade compatible VR. C'est clair qu'un Forza avec VR ça serait démentiel  :Bave:

----------


## Erokh

Du coup j'ai regardé vite-fait:
on n'est pas les seuls à y avoir pensé. Certains l'ont réclamé sur reddit et tout ça.
y'a des bidouilles qui semblent exister, mais c'est beaucoup trop loin d'un truc satisfaisant: ça fait juste de la stéréoscopie. Même pas de 3DOF (du coup encore moins de 6DOF).

----------


## Couillu

J'ai chopé Kingspray Graffiti, et bien ça a l'air très chouette. Bon, je sais du tout dessiner, j'ai aucun talent, mais le feeling est chouette. J'ai hâte de faire tester à mes potes graffeurs pour avoir leur ressenti.

----------


## Nibher

Sinon on devrait avoir quelques annonces VR cette semaine : on devrait enfin voir le successeur du rift qui aura eu une carrière de 3 ans !

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon on devrait avoir quelques annonces VR cette semaine : on devrait enfin voir le successeur du rift qui aura eu une carrière de 3 ans !


Ouais, des ce soir même vu le teasing que fait Oculus. On en parle plutôt dans le topic matos.

Edit: en fait c'était juste pour confirmer que Beat Saber sort sur Quest, les infos ça sera pour une autre fois…

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> http://www.checksix-fr.com/wp-conten..._o-380x214.jpg
> 
> Jeu VR en promo: La série des IL-2 Great Battles avec 3 Opus sur les avions de la WWII, un 4 éme opus en early access, un autre opus sur les avions de la WWI en early access et un opus sur les tanks aussi en Early access.
> 
> http://www.checksix-forums.com/viewt...f=437&t=204149



d'autant qu'on commence à se faire des soirée coop les credi soir avec des potes alors si vous êtes tentés... n'hésitez pas, en vr c'est le pied

----------


## Nibher

Ca pourrait être tentant mais entre toutes les versions existantes faut acheter laquelle ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

en ligne n'importe quelle version te permet de rejoindre toutes les cartes, après c'est une question de choix d'avion mais je dirais kuban ou stalingrad (pour avoir un 109 f ou g) et selon les avions qui te plaisent, le seul trucs qui serais bloquant ça serais qu'on décide d'avoir une coop' sur un avion que tu possède pas, mais on s'arrange que ça n'arrive pas, et selon le nombre on split en deux escadrilles voir plus avec des avions accessible pour chaque  :;):

----------


## FixB

Dites, est-ce qu'il y en a qui ont essayé de se filmer avec leur oculus et un fond vert?
J'ai pas mal lu de trucs sur "Liv" sur le net, mais j'ai une carte graphique AMD  ::(: 
D'autres pistes??

----------


## 564.3

> Dites, est-ce qu'il y en a qui ont essayé de se filmer avec leur oculus et un fond vert?
> J'ai pas mal lu de trucs sur "Liv" sur le net, mais j'ai une carte graphique AMD 
> D'autres pistes??


J'ai seulement testé avec Liv, voir https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12158803
Et noté MixCast mais pas testé https://mixcast.me/docs/using-mixcast/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> d'autant qu'on commence à se faire des soirée coop les credi soir avec des potes alors si vous êtes tentés... n'hésitez pas, en vr c'est le pied


Faudrait que je m'y remette sérieusement avant, mais ça me tenterait bien de voir ce que ça donne en multi.

----------


## Zlika

Nouveau casque : le Occulus S, avec capteurs de mouvement intégrés. Trois jeux exclusifs sont de la partie pour le lancement et ils disent soutenir le support du premier Rift à l'identique pour les futurs màj. Sortie au printemps 2019 pour 400$.

https://www.oculus.com/blog/announci...g-spring-2019/

ArsTechnica a assisté au barbecue de lancement :

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/...as-better-fit/

----------


## septicflesh

Oh putain !!

Comment trouvez vous le RIFT S ??
Je vais revendre mon rift pour prendre celui ci je crois .... mais il faut que je retrouve un boulot avant  ::o: 




> 


Merde un poil plus rapide que moi x)

----------


## Coldan

En tant que possesseur d'un CV1 je ne suis pas totalement convaincu... Mon plus gros problème aujourd'hui est l'installation des 3 capteurs. Dès que je fais une soirée VR à droite ou à gauche, je dois tout débrancher, tout recalibrer, etc... Du coup j'étais enthousiaste à cette annonce.
Mais autant les 80Hz ne me semblent pas critiques (d'autant plus que Nate Mitchell a laissé entendre que cela pourrait être débloqué plus tard) autant le "faible" gain en résolution et la petite perte de précision en tracking (par rapport à un setup 3 caméras) me dérangent plus.

Je me demande si le HP reverb est pas finalement plus intéressant (certes plus cher, 599$) pour une solution sans tracking externe et haut de gamme.

on devrait être assez rapidement fixés, le hp reverb sortant en avril et le rift S pas longtemps après.

----------


## 564.3

On en parle plutôt dans le topic matos https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12252295.




> Je me demande si le HP reverb est pas finalement plus intéressant (certes plus cher, 599$) pour une solution sans tracking externe et haut de gamme.
> 
> on devrait être assez rapidement fixés, le hp reverb sortant en avril et le rift S pas longtemps après.


Pour le Rift S ce qui m'a le plus étonné c'est effectivement les 80Hz et le prix. J'avais supposé qu'il serait moins chère que le Quest, sans la SOC, flash, batterie etc. Il y a quelques trucs en plus (5e caméra, système d'attache, peut-être qualité globale du matos), mais bon…

Sinon je suis effectivement aussi plutôt intéressé par le HP Reverb pour l'instant, que j'utiliserais probablement avec mes manettes et stations du Vive.
Il y en a pas mal qui ont commencé à faire ce genre d'usage mixte à partir du moment où le Samsung Odyssey est sorti, et quand on a le matos qui traine autant l'utiliser.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Oh putain !!
> 
> Comment trouvez vous le RIFT S ??
> Je vais revendre mon rift pour prendre celui ci je crois .... mais il faut que je retrouve un boulot avant 
> 
> 
> 
> Merde un poil plus rapide que moi x)


mouais c'est timide , un peu rift 1.5 quoi, je vais attendre la prochaine gen pour sauter le pas 
pas d'usbc c'est dommage c'était l'occas' (disons que j'ai le vive et le cable 3 en 1 si il pouvais être remplacer par un petit cable ça sera bien mieux pour le confort
pas de camera interne pour le foveal
pas d'augmentation significative de la réso

----------


## Nibher

Le pire étant que le Quest aura une meilleure résolution que le Rift S...

----------


## 564.3

> Le pire étant que le Quest aura une meilleure résolution que le Rift S...


La com' d'Oculus c'est de compter les sub-pixels, parce que le Quest est en OLED Pentile et le Rift S en LCD RGB.
Après ça reste dans le même ordre de grandeur, et une progression par rapport au Rift 2016.

Ce qui a fait mal en comparaison, c'est surtout l'officialisation de la sortie imminente du HP Reverb, même s'il est loin d'être parfait.
En attendant les autres du même tonneau qui sont dans les tuyaux, surement chez HTC, peut-être chez Acer, et d'autres (voir l'annonce de LG+Google l'été dernier).

----------


## Coldan

Par curiosité, qu'est ce qui te gêne chez le hp reverb?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dommage que le Rift S soit toujours en filaire. Idem pour les autres casques.
Du coup, j'envisagerai peut être me prendre le Quest de par son côté très mobilité bien pratique pour jouer n'importe où.

----------


## 564.3

> Par curiosité, qu'est ce qui te gêne chez le hp reverb?


Principalement les controleurs et leur tracking, parce que je joue beaucoup à des jeux "actifs" ou avec tir à l'arc par exemple.
Normalement ça fait le job, mais faut aussi ajouter que je suis habitué au Vive (précision inférieur au millimètre pratiquement jamais mise en défaut), et que ça risque quand même de me faire une marche à descendre et rapidement m'agacer.
D'un autre coté je peux continuer à utiliser les controleurs du Vive avec un autre casque (du moment que le jeu utilise l'API OpenVR), donc ce n'est pas ce qui bloquerait mon achat.

Pour le tracking du casque c'est moins gênant, même s'il faut faire gaffe à l'éclairage notamment. Je me suis parfois retrouvé dans le noir total sans m'en rendre compte. Après c'est un détail, tant que ça marche dans les conditions normales.

Pour parler un peu jeu quand même, les devs d'Audica sortent déjà quelques morceaux de plus:
https://steamcommunity.com/games/102...79904515152818

----------


## 564.3

> Du coup, j'envisagerai peut être me prendre le Quest de par son côté très mobilité bien pratique pour jouer n'importe où.


La bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui ont déjà un casque PC c'est le cross-buy et cross-play. Pendant un moment ce n'était pas gagné, vu leur communication sur le sujet.
https://uploadvr.com/rift-quest-cross-buy/

Pour les applis mobile 3DOF (Go ou Gear VR) ça semble moins gagné, mais moins intéressant aussi.

----------


## ExPanda

Je comprends pas comment on pouvait imaginer que ce soit pas le cas en fait. Genre t'achètes toutes tes applis sur leur plateforme, tu changes de matériel mais tu restes chez eux quand même, et paf, faut tout racheter. 



Sinon pour parler matos y'a le topic dans la catégorie hardware.  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Je comprends pas comment on pouvait imaginer que ce soit pas le cas en fait. Genre t'achètes toutes tes applis sur leur plateforme, tu changes de matériel mais tu restes chez eux quand même, et paf, faut tout racheter. 
> 
> Sinon pour parler matos y'a le topic dans la catégorie hardware.


Ouaip j'ai tendance à me laisser entrainer, on va essayer de rester sur l'offre logicielle là  ::): 

On n'imaginait pas, c'est Oculus qui disait qu'ils n'avaient pas prévu de faire de cross-buy vu que le matos n'a rien à voir. Maintenant c'est sur que ça sera possible, mais rien le rend systématique (hors titres Oculus Studio).
On verra les pratiques, dans la section VR de Steam il y a de tout pour les portages de jeux écran (problématique différente, mais pas mal de boulot potentiel dans les deux cas).
Exemple: Bethesda fait payer au max, Croteam fait des grosses remises, d'autres le font gratos.

Après vérif, la communication n'a pas vraiment changé, mais maintenant c'est sur que ça sera possible et qu'ils le feront pour leurs titres:
- 2018-10-03 Oculus Discusses Quest Launch Lineup, Rift Cross-Play, And Cross-Buy (en gros qu'ils aimeraient le permettre entre Rift/Quest, et que ça sera au choix du dev) https://uploadvr.com/oculus-discusse...and-cross-buy/
- 2019-02-08 Oculus Says No Plans For Go/Quest Cross-Buy (c'est surtout cette réponse qui avait causé un tollé et que j'avais en tête) https://uploadvr.com/oculus-quest-go...-buy-possible/

----------


## ExPanda

Ah mais c'était pour le Quest  :Facepalm: 
J'avais compris entre le Rift et la version S.   :Facepalm:   :Facepalm:   :Facepalm:   :Facepalm: 

Edit : Sinon j'ai relancé Beat Saber avec sa mise à jour.
Les chansons du second pack sont plus difficiles ou j'ai perdu l'habitude ?
Et la honte : sur mes deux premiers runs des nouvelles chansons, je comprenais pas pourquoi en ratant un seul bloc (sur un décrochage de manette en plus  ::(:  ) je me tapais la note de C, et j'avais moitié moins de points que les amis du top.
... J'avais pas désactivé le no-fail de quand j'avais fait testé à des gamins.  :Facepalm:

----------


## eeepc35

> Dommage que le Rift S soit toujours en filaire. Idem pour les autres casques.
> Du coup, j'envisagerai peut être me prendre le Quest de par son côté très mobilité bien pratique pour jouer n'importe où.


Avec des jeux niveau mobile, c'est un gros problème (pour moi). Le Rift S corrige tous les défauts majeurs du Rift, sans couter un bras comme le Vive. Facebook cherche sans doute à elargir le marché plutôt qu'a faire plaisir aux 4 nerds avec des RTX 2080 Ti.

----------


## Nibher

> Le Rift S corrige tous les défauts majeurs du Rift, sans couter un bras comme le Vive.


Ok ça ne coûte pas un bras comme le Vive... Mais pourquoi au même prix que le Quest pour du matos qui embarque moins ?

----------


## eeepc35

La difference avec le quest, c'est principalement un Snapdragon en moins (et ca coute pas bezef), une batterie en moins, et une camera en plus. On doit être kif kif au même prix, après c'est des questions de positionnement marketing.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Avec des jeux niveau mobile, c'est un gros problème (pour moi).


Oui c'est un crainte aussi que les graphismes soient tirés vers le bas.

En même temps les casques montent en résolution, on le voit sur le S, sur le HP, le vive pro, sans parler des pimax, du coup j'espère que la VR haut de gamme ne soit pas  abandonnée, sinon je ne vois pas à quoi ça servira d'afficher 3 polygones texturés en 128x128 sur des écran 2 ou 4k.

----------


## septicflesh

Salut je ne sais pas si vous avez vu, mais c'est les soldes ubisoft en ce moment du coup il y a des jeux vr du genre :
Werewolves Within que j'héesite car je me dis que en groupe ça peu etre fun à 6 euros x)
Transference pour 10 euro
Star Trek™: Bridge Crew pour 12 euros

----------


## Rodwin

Salut !
Transference est une histoire sympathique, il mérite ses 10€ selon moi.
Pour Werewolves within, j'attends aussi des retours !
Et pour Star Trek, j'ai trouvé ça très sympa.

----------


## Dicsaw

> Pour le Rift S ce qui m'a le plus étonné c'est effectivement les 80Hz et le prix.


Et l'absence du slider pour l'ipd, je trouve ça aberrant. Alors j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y a un réglage software, mais j'ai absolument aucune idée si ça vaut un slider physique. Chez moi par exemple je suis obligé de le régler tout à droite, si un réglage extrême n'est pas possible avec le S, c'est pas la peine.

Au final ça va, je regrette pas le choix du premier modèle.





> sinon je ne vois pas à quoi ça servira d'afficher 3 polygones texturés en 128x128 sur des écran 2 ou 4k.


C'est marrant, je pense plutôt l'inverse. Des jeux épurés qui tournent à 90 fps fixes, c'est toujours mieux que des démos techniques qui ne tourneront jamais correctement dans des résolutions aussi délirantes. 
Parce que bon, l'asw ça dépanne, mais pas plus.

----------


## ExPanda

> C'est marrant, je pense plutôt l'inverse. Des jeux épurés qui tournent à 90 fps fixes, c'est toujours mieux que des démos techniques qui ne tourneront jamais correctement dans des résolutions aussi délirantes.


+1, l'immersion en VR tient plus du ressenti que du visuel, donc il vaut mieux un truc lisse mais parfaitement fluide q'un truc plus beau mais qui rame.

Mais je pense qu'il voulait surtout dire qu'il ne faut pas que les dévs abandonnent les jeux plus ambitieux visuellement juste parce qu'ils seraient trop gourmands.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Mais je pense qu'il voulait surtout dire qu'il ne faut pas que les dévs abandonnent les jeux plus ambitieux visuellement juste parce qu'ils seraient trop gourmands.


Oui c'est ce que je voulais dire.

Mais sur PC on peut faire du correct. Si on regarde Serious Sam 3, Thalos, skyrim modé et Fallout, ça va c'est fluide et très correct visuellement.

Mais j'ai peur qu'avec le quest qui ne pourrait pas faire tourner ces jeux-là, les devs se focalisent sur du jeu VR mobile.

Sachant que la différence entre ce que peut faire un snapdragon et un I5 +une 970 est assez énorme et les sacrifices que ça impose de convertir un jeu PC vers un jeu mobile. Si il y a un parc de Quest 10 fois plus élevé que les casques fixes, les éditeurs vont privilégier le mobile.

----------


## septicflesh

> Et l'absence du slider pour l'ipd, je trouve ça aberrant. Alors j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y a un réglage software, mais j'ai absolument aucune idée si ça vaut un slider physique. Chez moi par exemple je suis obligé de le régler tout à droite, si un réglage extrême n'est pas possible avec le S, c'est pas la peine.
> 
> Au final ça va, je regrette pas le choix du premier modèle.


Je n'ai pas bien vu comment le réglage software ce fait, mais le casque de sony VR n'a pas de slide pour regler l’écart des lentilles par contre moi qui a strabisme... je peux t'assurer que la camera couplé avec le software pour le précision de la croix sur tes lentilles pour calibré ton regard fonctionne a merveille.

Donc là, si c'est intégré directement dans le casque je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de problème.





> C'est marrant, je pense plutôt l'inverse. Des jeux épurés qui tournent à 90 fps fixes, c'est toujours mieux que des démos techniques qui ne tourneront jamais correctement dans des résolutions aussi délirantes. 
> Parce que bon, l'asw ça dépanne, mais pas plus.


Je suis tout a fait d'accord là dessus, je te rejoins également

----------


## Rodwin

Y'a des gamers chauds avec Space Junkies près de chez moi ?

----------


## 564.3

> Je n'ai pas bien vu comment le réglage software ce fait, mais le casque de sony VR n'a pas de slide pour regler l’écart des lentilles par contre moi qui a strabisme... je peux t'assurer que la camera couplé avec le software pour le précision de la croix sur tes lentilles pour calibré ton regard fonctionne a merveille.
> 
> Donc là, si c'est intégré directement dans le casque je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de problème.


Le problème c'est surtout quand le sweet spot des lentilles est faible, parce que si l'IDP physique est fixe l'œil est un peu décalé sur le bord.
Normalement ça devrait de moins en moins être gênant vu que tout le monde a l'air de l'améliorer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y'a des gamers chauds avec Space Junkies près de chez moi ?


Faudrait que je le réinstalle. J'avais participé aux bétas mais je crois que je l'ai viré.
Dispo à partir de 20h30 à priori. Edit: plutôt 21h en fait…

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> +1, l'immersion en VR tient plus du ressenti que du visuel, donc il vaut mieux un truc lisse mais parfaitement fluide q'un truc plus beau mais qui rame.
> 
> Mais je pense qu'il voulait surtout dire qu'il ne faut pas que les dévs abandonnent les jeux plus ambitieux visuellement juste parce qu'ils seraient trop gourmands.


Exactement, et tout le monde est a peu pres d'accord sur ca. Un minecraft sur un WMR avec un 6DOF qui defonce, avec des manettes bien foutues, ca sera toujours plus immersif qu'un Witcher 3 tournant sur un casque VR en 4K qui galère sur le suivi du mouvement.

Toute l'immersion est faite en dehors de l'affichage, ce qui compte, c'est quand tu bouges, ca ne lagge pas, que tes mouvements de corps soient bien retranscrits. La definition de la dalle, c'est juste un supplément. Mais ce n'est pas le coeur.

----------


## Medjes

Je suis toujours partant pour du star Trek en team, si il y a des gens de partants. 

J'ai pris Werewolf within aussi, mais j'ai un probleme de manette... j'ai branché celle de Free, et apparemment, c'est pas reconnu.  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

> Toute l'immersion est faite en dehors de l'affichage, ce qui compte, c'est quand tu bouges, ca ne lagge pas, que tes mouvements de corps soient bien retranscrits. La definition de la dalle, c'est juste un supplément. Mais ce n'est pas le coeur.


On parlait plutôt de la complexité du rendu visuel que de la définition de l'écran, qui n'ont pas forcément de rapport.
Le Quest a un écran avec une résolution plus élevée que le Rift S, et sa puissance de calcul est plusieurs fois inférieur de celle du PC recommandé pour le Rift.

L'avantage des plateformes bien définies comme le Quest ou les consoles, c'est que tout peut être optimisé à mort pour cette cible.
Mais si elle représente le plus gros des parts de marché, les devs risquent de ne pas trop se prendre la tête à vouloir faire des assets de meilleur qualité pour les PC, et simplement ajouter des effets et autres traitements qui nécessitent moins de boulot. Sans compter que ça bride le design de base.
C'était un défaut typique des portages de jeux console (s'ils ne sont pas techniquement mal finis en plus), même si ça s'est tassé ses dernières années. Mais là l'écart de nouveau beaucoup plus marqué.

Évidemment, vaut mieux des bons jeux qui tournent bien que des jeux trop ambitieux et ratés. D'autant plus dans certains styles, du genre Beat Saber, où on s'en fout d'avoir des décors et effets super complexes. Dans d'autres ça passe moins bien, et risque de rebuter pas mal de joueurs PC.

----------


## FixB

Je viens de tester Onward pour la première fois... J'arrive pas à voir un seul ennemi avant de me faire tuer sans savoir d'où ça vient..
Mon seul kill s'est révélé être un coéquipier  ::(: 
Je pense pas que ce jeu soit fait pour moi :D dommage que j'ai laissé passé le délai pour demander un refund...

Il y a des jeux similaires plus faciles d'accès?

----------


## Hideo

T'as pas mal de choix, du plus arcade au plus harcore : 

Pavlov - Contractors - Onward

Si tu veux tendre plus du coté de battlefield, tu peux checker War Dust

----------


## septicflesh

> Je viens de tester Onward pour la première fois... J'arrive pas à voir un seul ennemi avant de me faire tuer sans savoir d'où ça vient..
> Mon seul kill s'est révélé être un coéquipier 
> Je pense pas que ce jeu soit fait pour moi :D dommage que j'ai laissé passé le délai pour demander un refund...
> 
> Il y a des jeux similaires plus faciles d'accès?


Et bah dit donc...
En une partie tu arrives a dire que le jeu n'est pas fait pour toi ? xD

Onward c'est vraiment un bon jeu, tu as joué contre des bots ou joueurs ? 
Car si tu commences le jeu avec des bots en vétéran direct ... je comprends que tu baisses les bras xD Entraîne toi un peu avant avec des bots normaux... le jeu en vaut la chandelle^^

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Nouvelle vidéo d'Espire 1 le jeu d'infiltration.

----------


## septicflesh

> Nouvelle vidéo d'Espire 1 le jeu d'infiltration.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S9kgIrJZ_Y


ça l'air dingue... mais je prie pour qu'il y a des sous titre... sinon c'est sans moi x)

----------


## nodulle

> Nouvelle vidéo d'Espire 1 le jeu d'infiltration.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S9kgIrJZ_Y


 :Bave:

----------


## Myrddinlefou

Arrgg, le bruit pour monter au mur est insupportable…

Sinon ça peut-être marrant comme jeu.

----------


## septicflesh

> Arrgg, le bruit pour monter au mur est insupportable…
> 
> Sinon ça peut-être marrant comme jeu.


Oui effectivement, j'espere qu'il y aura moyen de desactiver l'effet sonore x)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu ça, mais les devs de Thief simulator vont l'adapter pour la VR
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Simulator_VR/

----------


## Groufac

No Man's Sky va débarquer en VR cet été:




PS VR et Steam VR

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ah ben voilà une bonne occasion de m'y mettre !

----------


## 564.3

J'avais laissé passer le jeu, mais ça me motive aussi d'un coup.
Faudra voir l'ergonomie, mais selon les communiqués repris ici et là, ils ont l'air motivés pour faire du bon boulot.
Et il y a du cross-play écran / VR. J'ai tendance à jouer en solo, mais c'est cool d'avoir ce genre de possibilité.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

une bonne raison de relancer No Man Sky. Je n'ai pas retouché au jeu depuis sa sortie et pourtant, avec les grosses mises à jour, le jeu s'est pas mal amélioré.
D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas ce qui se passe en moment, mais il y a une tonne de trailer des jeux à venir sur PS4 / PSVR.

Du coup, on a enfin du nouveau sur Blood & Truth, le concurrent de Defector (ou pas).

----------


## septicflesh

Ce no man's sky en VR c'est vraiment une bonne nouvelle, j'ai deja pas mal dheure de jeu au compteur, ça va etre le moment de s'y remettre ^^.

Sinon je viens de voir les retours du Rift S, j'ai rien dit juste avant, c'est complètement aberrant en fait. Le casque n'est pas compatible pour 40% des gens c'est juste ouf... le fondateur d'oculus (j'ai cru voir) disait lui même que le rift S ne correspond pas a ça morphologie c'est un truc de ouf ...
Je pensais que le software allait régler l IPD mais en fait non il n'en ai rien.

Qu'est ce qu'ils ont foutu Oo, du coup si le rift normal n'est plus en construction vaut mieux peu être se rangé de d'autre casque pour les nouveaux acquéreur...

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon je viens de voir les retours du Rift S, j'ai rien dit juste avant, c'est complètement aberrant en fait. Le casque n'est pas compatible pour 40% des gens c'est juste ouf... le fondateur d'oculus (j'ai cru voir) disait lui même que le rift S ne correspond pas a ça morphologie c'est un truc de ouf ...
> Je pensais que le software allait régler l IPD mais en fait non il n'en ai rien.


On en parle plutôt dans le topic matos https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12259383.
C'est inadapté pour 30% de la population au lieu de 10% avec le Rift, mais ça ne veut pas non plus dire que c'est strictement inutilisable. Parmi ces 30% un bon nombre ne se rendront pas compte du problème, mais ne pourront peut-être pas utiliser ce casque sur de longues sessions à cause de fatigue oculaire ou autre.
C'est aussi le cas du Go (il avait déjà fait un article à ce sujet), et c'est pire sur les WMR (sweet spot plus faible), ou pas mal d'autre matos "cheap".

Au final ce qui le gène surtout c'est qu'Oculus abandonne la vente du Rift CV1, alors que c'était un casque adapté à sa morphologie et le Rift S ne l'est pas.
L'autre problème c'est que toute sa bibliothèque de jeux/applis VR est sur l'Oculus Store, et que même si des casques concurrents qui le satisfont mieux sont disponibles, ils ne sont pas supportés.

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon je viens de voir les retours du Rift S, j'ai rien dit juste avant, c'est complètement aberrant en fait. Le casque n'est pas compatible pour 40% des gens c'est juste ouf... le fondateur d'oculus (j'ai cru voir) disait lui même que le rift S ne correspond pas a ça morphologie c'est un truc de ouf ...
> Je pensais que le software allait régler l IPD mais en fait non il n'en ai rien.


On en parle plutôt dans le topic matos https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12259383.
C'est inadapté pour 30% de la population au lieu de 10% avec le Rift, mais ça ne veut pas non plus dire que c'est strictement inutilisable. Parmi ces 30% un bon nombre ne se rendront pas compte du problème, mais ne pourront peut-être pas utiliser ce casque sur de longues sessions à cause de fatigue oculaire ou autre.
C'est aussi le cas du Go (il avait déjà fait un article à ce sujet), et c'est pire sur les WMR (sweet spot plus faible), ou pas mal d'autre matos "cheap".

Au final ce qui le gène surtout c'est qu'Oculus abandonne la vente du Rift CV1, alors que c'était un casque adapté à sa morphologie et le Rift S ne l'est pas.
L'autre problème c'est que toute sa bibliothèque de jeux/applis VR est sur l'Oculus Store, et que même si des casques concurrents qui le satisfont mieux sont disponibles, ils ne sont pas supportés.

----------


## septicflesh

> On en parle plutôt dans le topic matos https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12259383.
> C'est inadapté pour 30% de la population au lieu de 10% avec le Rift, mais ça ne veut pas non plus dire que c'est strictement inutilisable. Parmi ces 30% un bon nombre ne se rendront pas compte du problème, mais ne pourront peut-être pas utiliser ce casque sur de longues sessions à cause de fatigue oculaire ou autre.
> C'est aussi le cas du Go (il avait déjà fait un article à ce sujet), et c'est pire sur les WMR (sweet spot plus faible), ou pas mal d'autre matos "cheap".
> 
> Au final ce qui le gène surtout c'est qu'Oculus abandonne la vente du Rift CV1, alors que c'était un casque adapté à sa morphologie et le Rift S ne l'est pas.
> L'autre problème c'est que toute sa bibliothèque de jeux/applis VR est sur l'Oculus Store, et que même si des casques concurrents qui le satisfont mieux sont disponibles, ils ne sont pas supportés.


Une 3eme fois peu etre ?  ::ninja:: 

J'en parle ici car on en parler juste avant... 
Tu te contredis un peu.... si tu joues dans un casque c'est pour avoir un minimum de bien être si a partir du moment ou tu utilises un casque pour avoir de la fatigue tres rapidement je ne vois pas l'interet et si le fondateur d'oculus dit lui meme que le casque n'est pas adapté pour lui c'est qu'il y a un problème ... et 30% c'est énorme comme chiffre

je répondais en meme temps pour le post de no man sky... je pense pas etre hors sujet x)

----------


## Sellig

> Ah ben voilà une bonne occasion de m'y mettre !


Pareil, depuis le temps que je l'ai pas lancé...

----------


## 564.3

> Une 3eme fois peu etre ? 
> 
> J'en parle ici car on en parler juste avant... 
> Tu te contredis un peu.... si tu joues dans un casque c'est pour avoir un minimum de bien être si a partir du moment ou tu utilises un casque pour avoir de la fatigue tres rapidement je ne vois pas l'interet et si le fondateur d'oculus dit lui meme que le casque n'est pas adapté pour lui c'est qu'il y a un problème ... et 30% c'est énorme comme chiffre
> 
> je répondais en meme temps pour le post de no man sky... je pense pas etre hors sujet x)


Ce n'est pas vraiment une contradiction, au sens où dans les 30% une partie s'en fout du problème.
Palmer est peut-être particulièrement sensible aux effets qu'il décrit, d'autres se rendent juste compte que la VR les fatigue sans savoir pourquoi, d'autres n'ont aucun problème. Faudrait une étude plus poussée que des stats d'IPD pour savoir.

En tous cas 100% des utilisateurs actuels de la VR sont concernés par le conflit vergence/accommodation. Il y a des recommandations pour éviter de trop forcer, mais selon la sensibilité des utilisateurs c'est plus ou moins gênant.

La VR actuelle est loin d'être idéale, mais ouais, c'est dommage d'en rajouter une couche quand on est dans les 30% ('fin les 20%, parce que 10% n'étaient déjà pas dans la zone gérée par le CV1).

Et je n'étais pas totalement hors sujet non plus grace à la dernière ligne où il regrette d'avoir tous ses jeux VR chez Oculus, qui ne vend plus de casque qui lui convienne  ::ninja::

----------


## Fabiolo

C'est sûr que si on pilote via la VR des drones pour aller flinguer du mexicain, il vaut mieux éviter de loucher dans le casque...

----------


## 564.3

Wow la dernière version de OpenVRAdvancedSettings ajoute plein de features intéressantes. Pour l'instant il faudrait passer sur la branche beta de SteamVR, donc j'attends un peu.

Je ne sais plus qui cherchait des moyens de faire facilement des rotations/déplacements de son espace de jeu, et ils ont implémenté des trucs cool pour ça.

Edit: bon bah la version de SteamVR requise vient de sortir de beta en fait, à tester

----------


## Vyse

Aperçu des jeux Quest pour le lancement dont la date reste toujours inconnu.

----------


## Vyse

Vous noterez l'unique mention du Rift S à la fin.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Tant que c'est pas l'Oculus Quest  ::trollface::

----------


## 564.3

> Vous noterez l'unique mention du Rift S à la fin.


Pas trop étonnant vu que le Rift ne sera plus vendu d'ici là. Mais ça marchera quand même avec, c'est un peu maladroit ouais.
Peut-être quelqu'un qui a fait du zèle dans l'équipe communication/marketing, ou alors c'est une stratégie pour faire parler.

----------


## Brice2010

Petit retour sur Richie's plank experience, un jeu qui avait fait pas mal de pub à la VR au moment de sa sortie.

Enfin rentré de déplacement, donc je vais pouvoir ressortir pas mal de reviews. Y'a eu des jeux sympas récemment  :;):

----------


## moutaine

Bon, borderlands 2 VR annoncé pour l'été dans un patch gratuit.
https://twitter.com/GearboxOfficial/...38956401053697

----------


## 564.3

> Bon, borderlands 2 VR annoncé pour l'été dans un patch gratuit.
> https://twitter.com/GearboxOfficial/...38956401053697


C'est les DLC pour la version PSVR qui est déjà sortie.

On attend encore quelque chose de plus officiel que des rumeurs pour la version PC, même si ça ne devrait pas tarder
https://uploadvr.com/borderlands-2-v...r-this-summer/

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vu hier sur youtube, Duke Nukem 3D en VR !!! 
(bon, en fait, c'est un mods pour Serious Sam 3 VR)

----------


## ExPanda

Et ça reprend les modèles de DNF. Dépêchez-vous de le prendre si vous voulez tester avant que ça soit dégagé alors.  ::ninja:: 




> Petit retour sur Richie's plank experience, un jeu qui avait fait pas mal de pub à la VR au moment de sa sortie.
> 
> Enfin rentré de déplacement, donc je vais pouvoir ressortir pas mal de reviews. Y'a eu des jeux sympas récemment


Ahah le retour !
L'occasion de relancer la demande pour la section VR.  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Testé *Blade and Sorcery*

C'est Gorn en plus intéressant.

Voilà, ca coute 20 balles, semaine pro ya un update pour décapiter les gens, et c'est a mon avis le jeu de combat au corps a corps le plus impressionnant en VR.

----------


## unitedelite

Je me permet de mettre ça là, c'est pas du beau gameplay mais je me suis bien amusé à faire une vague avec deux dagues sur blade and sorcery, j'avais branché qu'une seule station de base (j'avais la flemme de brancher la deuxième) alors je perd beaucoups de mobilité pour agir autour de moi (sans compter que je regarde souvent si je suis bien centré sinon la station me perd  ::P: ) , a et je fail à la fin alors que j'avais l'avantage :




Edit pour donner un petit retour quand même : Je le trouve autant, voir plus, amusant que gorn, même si les deux peuvent coexister, gorn avec son ambiance cartoon et plutôt dans la comédie  et celui la pour son coté "realiste". On sent vraiment le poids des armes et la force à devoir appliquer pour réussir à mettre un coups ( contrairement a gorn ou on peut faire tournoyer le gros marteau dans tout les sens par exemple), ici on sent les coups qu'on porte, on se retrouve souvent a coincer sa hache dans la tête d'un mec, galérer à la ressortir et devoir surenner un autre mec qui arrive sur le flanc pour vous mettre un coups. Bref un gros coups de coeur pour moi et leurs roadmap donne envie !

----------


## Nibher

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/valve_index/

----------


## Hideo

Je pense pas avoir du passer de gameplay d'Asfard's Warth :

----------


## Brice2010

Pour ceux qui veulent savoir si ça vaut le coup de péter du dino sur Bleeding Edge pour 2,39€, c'est par là!

Groaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Hideo

L'open beta d'OrbusVR/Reborn (ils ont refait le jeu) est ouverte ce week-end. 
Bon c'est un poil tardif mais si je me suis pas planté dans les horraires y'en a encore pour 12h ca laisse le temps de DL le giga qu'il prend et tester le bousin.

----------


## vectra

Je viens de tester Skyrim VR, que j'avais pourtant acheté l'an dernier...
La putain de claque. Si tous les jeux VR étaient comme ça...

C'est dommage que la résolution soit limitée (casque WMR), mais c'est vraiment convaincant, purée de fluide et tout.
Les combats sont un peu trop faciles du fait qu'on bouge l'épée bien plus vite qu'en version Desktop, et en plus on tape où on veut et comme on veut. Je pense qu'il y a moyen d'augmenter la difficulter ou de spawner plus de monde pour équilibrer ça.

Ce que j'ai adoré: le déplacement au joystick. Tu règles la direction avec le regard (ou l'autre joystick) et tu te déplaces/strafe avec le joystick. Simple, ergonomique et naturel. Je veux ça sur tous les jeux VR, point.
Par exemple, sur Karnage Kronicles, je me déplace avec la croix directionnelle qui est ronde sur WMR, et c'est pourri et pas précis. Ca me changerait la life que de transférer le mouvement sur le joystick...

----------


## Hideo

Sur Karnage tu peux en chopant un profil Steam Input qui va bien.
C'est du workaround mais ca fonctionne.

Ce qui me derange plus dans ce jeu c'est l'absence de snap/smooth turn.

----------


## vectra

:Vibre: 
COMMENT  :Vibre:

----------


## 564.3

> Sur Karnage tu peux en chopant un profil Steam Input qui va bien.
> C'est du workaround mais ca fonctionne.
> 
> Ce qui me derange plus dans ce jeu c'est l'absence de snap/smooth turn.


Avec la dernière version d'OpenVR Advanced Settings il y a tout ce qu'il faut pour faire du snap-turn (et autre) dans n'importe quel jeu. Les actions peuvent être associées à des commandes avec SteamVR Input.
D'ailleurs ils ont corrigé quelque détails depuis la dernière fois https://github.com/OpenVR-Advanced-S...tings/releases




> Wow la dernière version de OpenVRAdvancedSettings ajoute plein de features intéressantes.
> 
> Je ne sais plus qui cherchait des moyens de faire facilement des rotations/déplacements de son espace de jeu, et ils ont implémenté des trucs cool pour ça.

----------


## vectra

C'est vraiment stupide de binder des déplacements sur un bouton de merde qui ne devrait servir au mieux qu'à se ballader dans des menus.
Dingue que ça demande autant de taf de configurer correctement son bouzin.

Malgré tout, avec ma nouvelle cover Lenovo (et non, ce n'est pas une VR cover) et mon strap bricolé, j'arrive enfin à jouer pépouze sur de longues sessions. Que de travail pour pouvoir jouer  :Vibre:

----------


## salakis

J'ai craqué sur FS 2 simulator VR

Deja, le simulateur de vol en VR, ca donnait envie, mais avec en plus la gestion des "mains" et ne pas a se faire chier a tatonner pour trouver le HOTAS...

 :Bave:

----------


## Hideo

> Avec la dernière version d'OpenVR Advanced Settings il y a tout ce qu'il faut pour faire du snap-turn (et autre) dans n'importe quel jeu. Les actions peuvent être associées à des commandes avec SteamVR Input.
> D'ailleurs ils ont corrigé quelque détails depuis la dernière fois https://github.com/OpenVR-Advanced-S...tings/releases


Tres bonne nouvelle ca, j'irai checker. 

Du coup entre SteamInput et ca, on ne devrait plus vraiment avoir de problèmes avec les manettes de WMR.
Reste a bien comprendre comment configurer, faire un profil SteamInput ne se fait pas en 2 clicks les premieres fois, heureusement qu'on peut utiliser les profils d'autres utilisateurs.

----------


## Erokh

> J'ai craqué sur FS 2 simulator VR
> 
> Deja, le simulateur de vol en VR, ca donnait envie, mais avec en plus la gestion des "mains" et ne pas a se faire chier a tatonner pour trouver le HOTAS...


Et ça donne quoi en terme de sensations/réalisme?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Space Junkies VR*, le Unreal Tournament d'Ubisoft est sorti. Les betas étaient très encourageantes, mais c'est un jeu dont la durée de vie va énormément se jouer sur les premiers jours, v uqu'il y a zero solo et pas de bots.

Le cross play avec les joueurs PS4 est disponible, sauf que le jeu sur console est jouable au dualshock, alors que nous utilisons les Touch...Du coup, les joueurs PS4 se font violer sur place, car le jeu est TRES TRES rapide.

Après, le jeu est a 40€, je pense que le prix est une erreur et qu'il va se casser la gueule mais j'espère avoir tort, car il est vraiment fun, avec un côté social bien poussé (on peut se faire plein de gestes de la main grâce aux Oculus Touch)

----------


## Brice2010

Pour les mouvements, y'a un soft steam qui permet de tout configurer par dessus un jeu: https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...al_Locomotion/

Je me lance dans des tests, notament skyrim qui est excellent selon les reviews steam, je vous dirai si c'est le cas.

Edit explication steam: This application lets you change the locomotion to arm swinging style in any game that offers trackpad locomotion. It feels incredibly good.

----------


## salakis

> Et ça donne quoi en terme de sensations/réalisme?


Refund. Le realisme ca va encore, mais les controles sont tres mal gérés.

Deja, de base, t'es en vue a la troisieme personne... Logique pour un jeu simu.

Puis, le menu, pas du tout instinctif a faire apparaitre (A la difference d'un pavlov).

Le tuto, pas trop mal, mais si tu ne fais rien pendant 15 secondes (genre, tu remet ton casque, ou tu cherche le menu), echec, retour ecran principal.

La sensibilité du yaw, pitch, roll est telle qu'on peut faire un barrel roll rien qu'en toussant.

Je vais tester X plane 11, qui a l'air mieux (Avec les sous du precedent jeu  ::P:  )

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Refund. Le realisme ca va encore, mais les controles sont tres mal gérés.
> 
> Deja, de base, t'es en vue a la troisieme personne... Logique pour un jeu simu.
> 
> Puis, le menu, pas du tout instinctif a faire apparaitre (A la difference d'un pavlov).
> 
> Le tuto, pas trop mal, mais si tu ne fais rien pendant 15 secondes (genre, tu remet ton casque, ou tu cherche le menu), echec, retour ecran principal.
> 
> La sensibilité du yaw, pitch, roll est telle qu'on peut faire un barrel roll rien qu'en toussant.
> ...


XP11 faut un PC de la NASA pour le faire tourner correctement en VR. Et encore faut pas espérer dépasser les 45 fps sur les zones chargées

----------


## 564.3

En simu avion avec controleurs VR, je connais :

- VTOL, par un mec qui avait de l'expérience en dev de mod KSP à la base. Sauf si j'ai raté quelque chose, il n'y a pas mieux dans le genre.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/667970/VTOL_VR/

- Ultrawings qui est plus simple/arcade, mais a de bons retours (pas testé)
https://store.steampowered.com/app/639130/Ultrawings/

Je crois qu'il y en a quelques autres plutôt arcade.

Et l'ancien dev principal de KSP bosse sur un simulateur de modèles réduits depuis pas mal de temps…
https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...ght_Simulator/
Ils peaufinent la sortie en EA et ça traine, mais ça sera un "day one" pour moi.

----------


## salakis

> XP11 faut un PC de la NASA pour le faire tourner correctement en VR. Et encore faut pas espérer dépasser les 45 fps sur les zones chargées


J'aurai deux heures pour verifier ca  ::trollface::

----------


## Psycho1000

Dites voir, vous avez des musiques custom à recommander pour Beat Saber? J'en ai pris une dizaine, soit les 3/4 trucs les mieux notés et d'autres de mes groupes favoris, mais c'est pas assez  ::):

----------


## Brice2010

En effet, VTOL m'a un peu titillé. Je ne l'ai pas encore review car j'ai du mal à me faire un avis, entre le fait que le genre ne soit pas pour moi ou que ça soit le jeu qui aille pas.

Graphiquement, c'est sympa sans être du Fly Simulator.
Au niveau du gameplay, une manette = une main. Donc tu poses tes mains sur les boutons, tu cliques pour saisir le bouton (on/off ou à tourner) et tu fais le mouvement. Pareil pour le manche de direction et la commande des gaz: tu cliques pour te locker dessus, et tu le bouges comme un manche. Donc c'est réaliste.

En avion, je n'ai pas réussi à décoller malgré quelques dizaines de minutes de jeu. C'est un gage de qualité: je n'ai pas suivi de tuto, ça veut dire que c'est réaliste (faut allumer le moteur, activer les injections, etc). Cependant, ça n'est pas de la simulation poussée autant que Fly Simulator (désolé je n'ai touché qu'à ça). Il manque clairement des éléments (que je ne saurai citer). A l'arrachée, je dirai que dans le cockpit il y a en tout 30 boutons (en comptant les lumières). Ca fait beaucoup, mais c'est pas de la simu à 100%.

Niveau contenu, visiblement c'est là que ca bloque. Initialement, c'est un jeu d'avion à décollage vertical (plus ou moins un hélico quoi, patapay les pros). Ils ont ajouté le FA26, mais on est loin du choix fourni par la concurence. Et il s'agit d'un jeu de simulation de combat aérien. Il y a pas de vrai mode histoire, un mode vol libre. Quelques missions, et surtout des missions custom par la communauté (au hasard https://www.vtolvrmissions.com/index.php).

Voila pour un jet rapide.

----------


## jujupatate

UltraWings c'est assez fun, plutôt arcade et mignon que réaliste.
Je suis pas encore allé très loin, je l'avais pris pour les enfants à la base.

Tout se fait avec les contrôleurs VR, ça répond bien et ça fout pas trop la gerbe.  ::XD::

----------


## Brice2010

> UltraWings c'est assez fun, plutôt arcade et mignon que réaliste.
> Je suis pas encore allé très loin, je l'avais pris pour les enfants à la base.
> 
> Tout se fait avec les contrôleurs VR, ça répond bien et ça fout pas trop la gerbe.


Ultrawing est bon en effet, mais c'est clairement arcade. C'est coloré, faut voler au milieu de cerceaux. Ca fout la gerbe par contre si tu n'utilises pas les recommandations pour réduire le champ de vue latéral.

Après, j'ai pris plus de fun sur ultrawing que sur VTOL. Mais je sais que VTOL est moins bon qu'ultrawing (moins arcade, et le contenu sur ultrawing est plus conséquent).

----------


## 564.3

Ah faudrait que je me prenne Ultrawing quand même.

VTOL essaie de trouver un compromis pas mal je trouve, avec un genre de semi-réalisme conçu pour la VR. Sinon le cockpit serait illisible et difficile d'usage.
Après ça dépend des gouts. J'y avais pas mal joué au début puis après quelques gros patchs.

----------


## vectra

Vous auriez des mods à me suggérer pour Skyrim VR?

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui ne suivent pas le topic matos, le 1er mai Valve annonce la sortie de son casque + manettes, qui seront livrés en juin.
https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12272211

Ça implique aussi au moins un jeu Valve en bundle, et peut-être Boneworks ou autre.
Même si ça sera mieux avec les manettes de Valve (conçues pour et exploitées à fond), on peut espérer que ça fonctionne avec tout ce qui existe sur le marché.

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... Même si ça sera mieux avec les manettes de Valve (conçues pour et exploitées à fond), on peut espérer que ça fonctionne avec tout ce qui existe sur le marché.


Je suis quelque peu dubitatif, parce que déjà, sur les Touch on a le tracking ;

- du *pouce* sur les boutons et le "stick" + détection de proximité
- de l'*index* sur le bouton "trigger" + détection de proximité
- du *majeur* sur le bouton "grip"

et rare sont les jeux qui "exploitent" cette fonctionnalité !
Donc, ajouter l'*annulaire* et l'*auriculaire* ni changera pas grand chose si ce n'est que de voir nos doigts bouger comme IRL.

Bien entendu, ce sera un plus(+) pour l'immersion, mais sans plus ...

----------


## jujupatate

> Vous auriez des mods à me suggérer pour Skyrim VR?


Je suis parti là dessus pour mon install : https://www.etr.fr/tutorial/5991-sky...xperience.html

Il y a aussi une liste des mods et leur compatibilité VR : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

Après c'est assez simple, si c'est pas compatible, le jeu ne se lance pas.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Bien entendu, ce sera un plus(+) pour l'immersion, mais sans plus ...


Ouais, c'est plus ou moins mappable sur les boutons actuels de tous les controllers de toute façon, je ne m'en fais pas pour que ça sorte pour tout le matos, surtout avec SteamVR Input (tout est configurable).
C'était déjà le cas des features des Touchs, tu listes des boutons qu'il y a partout. Ok, avec une moins bonne ergonomie et sans détection de proximité, mais quand c'est analogique ça peut être simulé par une pression légère.
Là c'est un peu le même type d'évolution: ergonomie spéciale avec la manette accrochée à la main (tu peux la "jeter"), les capteurs de proximité sont tout du long jusqu'à la paume (différence entre doigts très écartés et un peu moins) et capteur de pression à la place du grip (différence naturelle entre tenir serré et serré fort). On verra ce que ça donne en pratique.

Par exemple pour le grip ça fait: différents degrés de proximité (mouvement des doigts), contact/tenue, serrage plus ou moins fort. J'imagine ça dans Blade & Sorcery pour faire la différence entre choper un PNJ par le cou pour le projeter (mécanisme actuel) ou l'étranger (ça n'existe pas pour l'instant).

Mais ce qui est surtout intéressant pour tous sans changer de matos, c'est du jeu de qualité Valve (si c'est pas un jeu de carte  ::siffle:: ).

----------


## Endymion

> Je suis quelque peu dubitatif, parce que déjà, sur les Touch on a le tracking ;
> 
> - du *pouce* sur les boutons et le "stick" + détection de proximité
> - de l'*index* sur le bouton "trigger" + détection de proximité
> - du *majeur* sur le bouton "grip"
> 
> et rare sont les jeux qui "exploitent" cette fonctionnalité !
> Donc, ajouter l'*annulaire* et l'*auriculaire* ni changera pas grand chose si ce n'est que de voir nos doigts bouger comme IRL.
> 
> Bien entendu, ce sera un plus(+) pour l'immersion, mais sans plus ...


C'est surtout que déjà avec le système de fixation on aura un mouvement d'ouverture plus naturel des mains en pouvant déplier tous les doigts, alors que jusqu'ici pour simuler des mains ouvertes il fallait à minima garder l'annulaire et l'auriculaire repliés, peu importe que la détection de chaque doigt.

----------


## Brice2010

Du coup, j'ai fais la review de VTOL VR, un des meilleurs jeux de simulation d'avion de combat sur VR. (selon les avis Steam, et mon avis de novice dans le domaine). J'attends vos retours!

Dans les jeux d'avions, personne n'a parlé de DCS World. Visiblement hyper exigeant (et très cher si on sort de la version gratuite), il n'y a que d'excellents retours, si on est prêt à lire les centaines de pages de guide avant de décoller. Un canard a testé en vr? Il ne semble pas y avoir de gestion des contrôleurs VR.

----------


## Minouche

> *Space Junkies VR*, le Unreal Tournament d'Ubisoft est sorti. Les betas étaient très encourageantes, mais c'est un jeu dont la durée de vie va énormément se jouer sur les premiers jours, v uqu'il y a zero solo et pas de bots.
> 
> Le cross play avec les joueurs PS4 est disponible, sauf que le jeu sur console est jouable au dualshock, alors que nous utilisons les Touch...Du coup, les joueurs PS4 se font violer sur place, car le jeu est TRES TRES rapide.
> 
> Après, le jeu est a 40€, je pense que le prix est une erreur et qu'il va se casser la gueule mais j'espère avoir tort, car il est vraiment fun, avec un côté social bien poussé (on peut se faire plein de gestes de la main grâce aux Oculus Touch)


Perso j'ai pris et je rigole bien. ils se sont appliqués je trouve, ca se prend en main en 5 min. Si des canards veulent grouper ce sera avec joie.

----------


## vectra

> Je suis parti là dessus pour mon install : https://www.etr.fr/tutorial/5991-sky...xperience.html
> 
> Il y a aussi une liste des mods et leur compatibilité VR : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing
> 
> Après c'est assez simple, si c'est pas compatible, le jeu ne se lance pas.



:brohug:

----------


## Malakit

> Du coup, j'ai fais la review de VTOL VR, un des meilleurs jeux de simulation d'avion de combat sur VR. (selon les avis Steam, et mon avis de novice dans le domaine). J'attends vos retours!
> 
> Dans les jeux d'avions, personne n'a parlé de DCS World. Visiblement hyper exigeant (et très cher si on sort de la version gratuite), il n'y a que d'excellents retours, si on est prêt à lire les centaines de pages de guide avant de décoller. Un canard a testé en vr? Il ne semble pas y avoir de gestion des contrôleurs VR.


J'ai fais du dcs en VR pas mal de temps.
 Pour tout ce qui est de la partie simu, ceux qui on essayé dcs le savent, c'est hyper exigent. N’espérez pas lancer un moteur ou tirer un missile si vous n'avez pas fais les missions d'entrainement et bouquiné les manuels des avions au préalable.

Pour le coté VR, il est vraiment bien implémenté. C'est réactif, fluide, aussi beau que dcs peu l’être. Mais pas de gestion des contrôleurs.
Le seul gros défaut en fait c'est la résolution: je volais principalement en a10. Donc traque de cibles au sol. Mais le problème est que l'on doit parfois trouver des cible tellement loin qu’elle ne font pas 1 pixel.
Autre défaut mais plus commun a tous les jeux vr: il faut connaitre sont clavier et son hotas par cœur. Avec le casque sur la tète, en pleine esquive, pas question de le retirer pour lancer des leurres ou trouver le siège éjectable.

----------


## Brice2010

> J'ai fais du dcs en VR pas mal de temps.
>  Pour tout ce qui est de la partie simu, ceux qui on essayé dcs le savent, c'est hyper exigent. N’espérez pas lancer un moteur ou tirer un missile si vous n'avez pas fais les missions d'entrainement et bouquiné les manuels des avions au préalable.
> 
> Pour le coté VR, il est vraiment bien implémenté. C'est réactif, fluide, aussi beau que dcs peu l’être. Mais pas de gestion des contrôleurs.
> Le seul gros défaut en fait c'est la résolution: je volais principalement en a10. Donc traque de cibles au sol. Mais le problème est que l'on doit parfois trouver des cible tellement loin qu’elle ne font pas 1 pixel.
> Autre défaut mais plus commun a tous les jeux vr: il faut connaitre sont clavier et son hotas par cœur. Avec le casque sur la tète, en pleine esquive, pas question de le retirer pour lancer des leurres ou trouver le siège éjectable.


Super, merci de ce retour précis.

Pour le problème de la non vision une fois le casque équipé, me semble avoir vu un soft externe qui permettait aux casques équipés de caméra d'afficher un cadre via cette caméra sur un input/commande vocale. Ca répondrait au problème, mais ça casse l'immersion. 

De toute façon, pour un jeu d'aviation en VR, ça semble faire débat: full gestion des controleurs ou hotas. L'immersion est mise en avant pour une gestion uniquement par controleurs, mais la meilleure simulation ne serait-elle justement pas via hotas? Donc (pour un droitier) hotas en main droite, et controleur en main gauche? (quoi que, me semble qu'on a la manette des gaz à gauche...).

----------


## Bopnc

Perso, sous DCS en VR j'ai mon Hotas sous la main que je connais par cœur et que je peux retrouver sans soucis à l'aveugle. Pour tout le reste, j'utilise directement les boutons du cockpit grâce au pointeur de la souris qui est lié au regard. j'ai une mini souris et le clic droit configuré sur mon X-52 Pro, du coup je peux théoriquement tout faire sans enlever le casque.

Pour moi il n'y a pas de doute, le hotas est largement supérieur aux touch dans le cadre d'une simulation : parce que la précision d'un joystick de 30cm est incomparable avec celle d'un stick de 1cm ou d'un mouvement effectué en l'air sans référentiel, parce que c'est beaucoup plus reposant sur les longs vols (tu as un objet réel sur lesquels reposer tes mains), et parce que tu as beaucoup plus de touches directement sous les doigts (rien que les chapeaux chinois sont inestimables en simulation). 

Comme le dit Malakit, c'est surtout la faible résolution qui pose problème pour lire les écrans ou repérer les cibles (déjà que c'est un problème majeur de DCS sur écran...). Et pour ma part la fluidité est pas top parce que mon PC commence à fatiguer.

----------


## Brice2010

Pour la lisibilité en faible résolution, VTOL le fait très bien: ils ont intégré un système similaire à un HUD qui pop selon une distance X paramétrable.

Pour le cockpit, quand tu regardes / touches un bouton, son nom apparaît.
Pour une cible, à distance < à X, son code / distance apparaît.

Merci pour vos retours sur les hotas, ça donne envie  :;):  Mais ça fait toujours un peu peur ce monde obscure de la simu de vol. Ca parait tellement inaccessible. Z'etes un peu des rôlistes modernes: on sait que ça existe, ça fait rêver, mais on a peur d'y entrer.

----------


## Malakit

> Pour une cible, à distance < à X, son code / distance apparaît.
> 
> Merci pour vos retours sur les hotas, ça donne envie  Mais ça fait toujours un peu peur ce monde obscure de la simu de vol. Ca parait tellement inaccessible. Z'etes un peu des rôlistes modernes: on sait que ça existe, ça fait rêver, mais on a peur d'y entrer.


DCS le fait aussi: il y a moyen d'afficher les étiquettes des unités amis/ennemis. Mais ça pète un peu tout l’intérêt.

Après la simu n'est pas non plus complètement inaccessible. Tu trouveras plein de gens de bonne volonté dans le topic des simu de combat pour te former sur A10, mirage ou autre. En quelques soir y'a largement moyen de se débrouiller.

Et en y'a pas. Un vol de formation serré, même sans combat c'est quand même jouissif. D'autant plus en VR ou les sensations de taille et de distance son vraiment la.

----------


## 564.3

> Et pour ma part la fluidité est pas top parce que mon PC commence à fatiguer.


Juste au moment où ça s'excite sur Reddit suite a un post des devs qui annonce qu'ils ont trouvé un gros goulet d'étranglement de perf en VR, et gagnent 50% pour l'instant.

https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php?p=3869786




> Earlier we mentioned that we have been working on DCS VR optimization. I have good news today! After much investigation and work, we traced the issue back to the terrain engine. We have since adjusted the terrain engine, and this has resulted in a 50% increase in VR performance! We will continue to test and optimize this further, but we hope to have this great improvement to you soon.


Sinon en simulation moins complexe avec périphériques classiques, il y a la série IL2. Je préfère les vieux coucous qui grincent au matos moderne. J'ai tendance à mettre le modèle de vol et dégats en réaliste, mais pas me prendre la tête avec les réglages moteur précis.

----------


## Malakit

C'est vrai que il2 c'est aussi une belle claque en vr. Par contre de mon point de vue, c'est pas moins complexe. 
Si on veux juste faire un vol sur dcs on choisis un depart aligné sur la piste, on met les gaz, ca roule tout droit et ca vole.
Si on veux juste faire un vol sur il2 on choisis un depart aligné sur la piste, on met les gaz, on se retrouve dans le decor a droite parce qu'on a pas assez compenser le couple moteur. Ou a gauche si on a trop compensé. Et si on arrive a rester droit on a toutes les chances de decroché a peine les roue decollé du sol.  ::P: 

Bref, c'est peut etre moins technique sur la gestion de l'avionique et des armes. Par contre niveau modele de vol c'est vraiment pointu je trouve.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est vrai que il2 c'est aussi une belle claque en vr. Par contre de mon point de vue, c'est pas moins complexe. 
> Si on veux juste faire un vol sur dcs on choisis un depart aligné sur la piste, on met les gaz, ca roule tout droit et ca vole.
> Si on veux juste faire un vol sur il2 on choisis un depart aligné sur la piste, on met les gaz, on se retrouve dans le decor a droite parce qu'on a pas assez compenser le couple moteur. Ou a gauche si on a trop compensé. Et si on arrive a rester droit on a toutes les chances de decroché a peine les roue decollé du sol. 
> 
> Bref, c'est peut etre moins technique sur la gestion de l'avionique et des armes. Par contre niveau modele de vol c'est vraiment pointu je trouve.


Ouais je préfère ça, la difficulté est plus instinctive que gérer les 36 boutons d'un tableau de bord.
On se crash pas mal de fois au début, puis quand on a le coup de main ça passe relativement facilement (faut du doigté quand même).
J'ai toujours bien aimé ces vieux avions, mais en VR c'est  ::wub::

----------


## Brice2010

Bon c'est pas dans le même domaine, mais je me suis enfin décidé à lancer X Rebirth VR, et biiiiiiiiiiiiim la claque.
C'est beau, c'est fun. Contrairement à 2 ou 3 trucs de pseudo simulation spatiale que j'avais lancé qui coutaient 1€ et pour lesquels c'était déjà du vol, ça ne file pas la gerbe.

Par contre c'est pas fait pour le WMR, donc j'ai du tricher pour simuler des oculus touch à la place des miens, et c'était tellement chiant à paramétrer que j'ai ressorti mon hotas PS3.
Y'a beaucoup de paramétrage avant de jouer (mapping boutons), mais une fois en place, c'est vraiment cool.

Le contenu ne m'a pas l'air dingue par contre: y'a 2 missions et un mode free. C'est le cas ou je me plante?
Me semble avoir lu qu'il y avait des mods, donc surement des missions custom.

----------


## 564.3

Sinon l'update 5 pour Blade & Sorcery est sortie, il y a pas mal de vidéos marrantes sur le sub-reddit
https://old.reddit.com/r/BladeAndSorcery/

Mes préférées

Petit combo suivant une décapitation
https://old.reddit.com/r/BladeAndSor..._new_features/

Utiliser une hache comme crochet (cascade aérienne)
https://old.reddit.com/r/BladeAndSor...ways_update_5/

Utiliser une hache comme crochet pour monter sur la mezzanine
https://old.reddit.com/r/BladeAndSor...s_but_i_found/

Exploit du moteur physique et de la force d'escalade "infinie" pour faire des bonds (ça sera sans doute patché)
https://old.reddit.com/r/BladeAndSor...ecided_to_try/

Edit: ah, par contre le coup de pied est HS pour l'instant, ça sera bientôt patché normalement

----------


## Brice2010

S'ils ne s'arrêtent pas à l'état SandBox actuel, qu'ils implémentent un mode histoire ou ne serait-ce qu'un semblant de  progression autre qu'un lancement par nos soins des vagues avec des trucs à débloquer, ça peut devenir un des meilleurs jeux VR pour moi.

----------


## 564.3

> S'ils ne s'arrêtent pas à l'état SandBox actuel, qu'ils implémentent un mode histoire ou ne serait-ce qu'un semblant de  progression autre qu'un lancement par nos soins des vagues avec des trucs à débloquer, ça peut devenir un des meilleurs jeux VR pour moi.


Ouais c'est prévu, mais assez loin dans la roadmap https://steamcommunity.com/app/62973...5067106410776/
Pour l'instant le but est d'ajouter des mécanismes de gameplay. Donc ça va rester du sandbox pur assez longtemps encore.
Au début je pensais que c'était une stratégie risquée, mais vu le succès du jeu, c'est peut-être mieux que le risque inverse qui est de trop s'éparpiller.

Patch day (avec du démembrement et des cascades), et bim:
https://steamdb.info/graph/?compare=...60,629730&week

Ça va se tasser bien sur, mais le niveau de base est déjà bon pour jeu VR sandbox solo…

D'un autre coté, le dev de H3VR part dans tous les sens depuis le début, et ça marche bien aussi. Il fait des scènes, des modes à score (ex: séquences de cibles variées, avec contraintes) ou des challenges ici et là, et des mini campagnes à thème. D'ailleurs ça deviens de plus en plus conséquent, la dernière est plutôt longue et toujours pas finie. Avec des NPC qui ont une personnalité, etc.
Par contre c'est peut-être plus brouillon et moins efficace sur le long terme.

----------


## Medjes

Des gens sur *skyworld kingdom brawl?*

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Nouvelle vidéo de Bonework

----------


## 564.3

> Nouvelle vidéo de Bonework
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcCAlmYDpHE


Sinon, Brandon répond à pas mal de questions sur Reddit: https://old.reddit.com/user/BrandonJLa

La fenêtre de tir pour la sortie c'est entre le 1er mai ( :<_<: ) et fin 2019.

Les démos sont faites avec les Knuckles, mais c'est surtout parce que ce sont les manettes les plus intuitives et expressives. Ils vont supporter tout le matos VR. Il va faire une vidéo de démo avec les Touchs bientôt.
Par ailleurs il teste aussi souvent assis en mode front-facing + snap turn. Le gameplay est adapté pour ça, même si c'est pas génial pour donner des gros coups de hache par exemple.

Par exemple, il y a des jeux où faut s'accroupir physiquement et les devs n'ont pas prévu de bouton pour ceux qui sont assis (ou ne peuvent/veulent pas s'accroupir). Enfin, il y a des moyens de contournement à base de SteamVR Advanced Settings.

----------


## Erokh

J'ai lancé la campagne de beat sabre hier soir. C'est sympatoche, et le changement régulier de règles permet vraiment d'avoir des approches différentes du jeu ; mais j'ai l'impression que la difficulté augmente un peu vite à mon goût. Le jeu te cale par exemple des modes "one saber" qui sont vraiment horribles à apprendre et pour lesquels l'idéal est d'aller s'entraîner en mode libre, avec moi si de contraintes. Du coup ça cassé un peu le truc, je trouve.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai voulu relancer Beat Saber hier pour faire essayer à des potes, et impossible de lancer le jeu: ça venait des mods que j'avais installé et du modinstaller qui a été supprimé par son auteur. J'ai dû déinstaller Beat Saber et le réinstaller pour pouvoir le lancer (et sans chansons customs du coup...).

Apparemment des gens travaillent à redévelopper un mod pour les chansons customs, en attendant il faut se faire une install manuelle

----------


## 564.3

Le nouveau mod manager est dispo depuis ce WE https://github.com/beat-saber-moddin...aller/releases

J'ai fini la campagne, mais vu que je bourrine déjà en expert il n'y avait pas vraiment de challenge (surtout au début).
Les passages les plus difficiles étaient avec les limites min/max de bad cut ou miss. Faut vraiment garder l'œil sur les compteurs. Une erreur d'inattention à trop enchainer les combos, et paf, fail.
Même vers la fin en expert, j'ai l'impression qu'il y avait une bonne marge d'erreur, donc ça devrait être faisable pour quelqu'un qui n'enchaine pas les FC en expert.

----------


## Erokh

J'ai trouvé un peu chelou parfois de mettre un nombre MINIMUM d'erreurs pour réussir la mission, aussi. Au final vu mon niveau il suffisait que je joue normalement, et j'avais déjà le nombre requis de miss et miss-cuts à ma fin de la partie  :^_^:

----------


## Bibik

> J'ai trouvé un peu chelou parfois de mettre un nombre MINIMUM d'erreurs pour réussir la mission, aussi. Au final vu mon niveau il suffisait que je joue normalement, et j'avais déjà le nombre requis de miss et miss-cuts à ma fin de la partie


Ca et le minimum de mouvements à faire qui est assez élevé, me suis retrouvé à faire n'importe quoi avec des moulinets énorme sur les 3/4 de la chanson pour le valider de quelques mètres...

----------


## Couillu

Y'a des fans de flipper dans le coin ? Je testerai bien Pinball FX2 VR qui est en solde sur steam, mais j'ai peur d'être déçu niveau feeling.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Y'a des fans de flipper dans le coin ? Je testerai bien Pinball FX2 VR qui est en solde sur steam, mais j'ai peur d'être déçu niveau feeling.


Non c'est plutôt bien fait en terme de sensation.

Après même si j'adore le jeu, il y a quant même plusieurs points faibles:

_La lisibilité des scores n'est pas top avec la résolution des casques.
_Le fait de garder la tête penchée vers le bas en permanence fatigue avec le poids des casques.

Sinon je pense qu'il faudrait se bricoler un support fixe pour accrocher les deux controllers sur le côté car là, manier la table dans le vide est un peu bizarre.

Après le fait de pouvoir regarder la table de près sous tous les angles est assez fabuleux, les animations dans la pièce liées aux actions sur la table sont sympas aussi.

Sinon tu peux tjs le refund si t'accroches pas.

----------


## salakis

Pour ceux que ca interesse, Pavlov a été mis a jour, et c'est une tuerie  :Bave:

----------


## ExPanda

Tiens, je suis toujours pas sorti du tuto dans ce jeu.  ::ninja:: 

J'ai vu qu'il était mis à jour, c'est quoi les changements ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

De nouveaux modeles pour les armes, des armes customisables (changement viseur, rajout poignée...) et bien évidemment...un serveur de test Battle Royale.

----------


## nodulle

> Le nouveau mod manager est dispo depuis ce WE https://github.com/beat-saber-moddin...aller/releases


Il n'y a que chez moi où il y a une alerte de Chrome et de Windows Defender sur l'installateur ? Je peux y aller les yeux fermés ? Personne n'a relevé ce problème dans le bugtracker.  :tired:

----------


## 564.3

> Il n'y a que chez moi où il y a une alerte de Chrome et de Windows Defender sur l'installateur ? Je peux y aller les yeux fermés ? Personne n'a relevé ce problème dans le bugtracker.


Ah ? Je n'ai pas testé pour l'instant, entre la campagne, l'OST2 et le DLC, je suis déjà bien occupé par les morceaux de base.

----------


## Couillu

> Non c'est plutôt bien fait en terme de sensation.
> 
> Après même si j'adore le jeu, il y a quant même plusieurs points faibles:
> 
> _La lisibilité des scores n'est pas top avec la résolution des casques.
> _Le fait de garder la tête penchée vers le bas en permanence fatigue avec le poids des casques.
> 
> Sinon je pense qu'il faudrait se bricoler un support fixe pour accrocher les deux controllers sur le côté car là, manier la table dans le vide est un peu bizarre.
> 
> ...


Cool, je teste ça ce soir, merci ! :D

J'y pensais au support fixe ouais, une boite en bois avec une fixation en TPU pour les manettes et Hop !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Space Pirates And Zombies 2 à 5€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...And_Zombies_2/
Je vois que le jeu supporte la VR, ça vaut le coup, quelqu'un à tester ici ?

----------


## 564.3

> Space Pirates And Zombies 2 à 5€ sur Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...And_Zombies_2/
> Je vois que le jeu supporte la VR, ça vaut le coup, quelqu'un à tester ici ?


J'ai joué à la démo quand ils avaient annoncé le mode VR, mais ça ne m'avait pas trop emballé… après ça dépend peut-être des gouts.

----------


## Graine

Si vous aviez à choisir entre X4 rebirth et elite dangerous vous prendriez lequel ?

----------


## 564.3

> Si vous aviez à choisir entre X4 rebirth et elite dangerous vous prendriez lequel ?


Je n'ai joué qu'à Elite Dangerous, qui est plutôt du bon boulot mais nécessite une phase d'apprentissage assez longue.
X Rebirth VR a l'air léger niveau contenu.




> Il n'y a que chez moi où il y a une alerte de Chrome et de Windows Defender sur l'installateur ? Je peux y aller les yeux fermés ? Personne n'a relevé ce problème dans le bugtracker.


Sinon ils ont sorti une nouvelle version de BeatDrop qui fait aussi mod manager: https://bsaber.com/beatdrop/
Pas testé non plus.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Surtout qu'X rebirth VR propose une campagne exclusive et non la campagne de la version sur écran.
Perso, j'ai lâché le jeu dès sa sortie à cause d'une prise en main catastrophique en VR. Les intéractions passent toujours par la multitude de menu au lieu d'être repensé entièrement pour la VR.

----------


## JulLeBarge

ED sans hésiter, même si le jeu est particulier vu que c'est un sandbox sans but précis. Mais les sensations de pilotage en VR sont vraiment excellentes  :Bave: 
Ah par contre il faut un hotas (ou un joystick au moins)

----------


## Graine

Merci!

----------


## 564.3

Audica va quand même implémenter la seule façon simple et propre de supporter les niveaux custom dans les jeux de rythme: la communauté de joueurs va pouvoir faire des niveaux alternatifs pour la bibliothèque de morceaux licenciés.

https://steamcommunity.com/games/102...53009919683168

On verra ce que ça donne, mais je trouve ça cool. Faudra pouvoir faire un peu de classification et ça sera déjà bien.
Les niveaux de base sont déjà plutôt bien foutus et assez variés. Pour l'instant j'en suis à une passe 4/5 "étoiles" minimum en advanced.


J'espérais que Beat Saber le fasse aussi, ils ont l'éditeur de niveau qui leur traine sous le coude depuis pas mal de temps. On verra si ça se produit, mais les maps officielles peuvent être améliorées je trouve, ou au moins adaptées à diverses façons de jouer.

Ou alors ils ont un partenariat avec un service de streaming qui est en cours de réalisation, et ils attendent ça, mais vu leur dernières communication sur le sujet j'ai des doutes que ça soit le cas. En gros les services de steaming n'ont pas le droit non plus de faire n'importe quoi avec les morceaux, et l'intégration dans un jeu semble sortir du cadre prévu. Il faut négocier directement avec le label (ou je ne sais quoi), ce qu'ils ont fait avec Monstercat pour le premier pack de DLC.

----------


## ExPanda

Ils l'ont pas abandonné l'éditeur de niveaux chez Beat Saber ? Vu le taff déjà fait par la communauté, ils ont plutôt intérêt à faire comme s'ils n'avaient rien vu.
Sur le principe je suis pas un gros fan de faire des niveau customs sur les morceaux existants. Déjà parce que c'est pas vraiment de la nouveauté au final, et puis avoir cinquante variantes d'un même niveau...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Des images de l'adaptation Quest de RoboRecall

https://www.roadtovr.com/oculus-offe...w-screenshots/

C'est moche. C'est vraiment moche. Et c'est probablement légèrement photoshoppé. Bref, j'espère que le Rift S va cartonner niveau vente, et que le Quest ne deviendra pas la "norme" sur les Jeux videos...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'ai joué à la démo quand ils avaient annoncé le mode VR, mais ça ne m'avait pas trop emballé… après ça dépend peut-être des gouts.


Merci j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une démo, j'ai testé ça hier soir et pareil, pas emballé par le gameplay.

----------


## ExPanda

> C'est moche. C'est vraiment moche. Et c'est probablement légèrement photoshoppé. Bref, j'espère que le Rift S va cartonner niveau vente, et que le Quest ne deviendra pas la "norme" sur les Jeux videos...


Les images sont petites, mais tu trouves vraiment ça moche à ce point ?
Pour un truc sur un casque autonome je trouve pas ça trop vilain.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Les images sont petites, mais tu trouves vraiment ça moche à ce point ?
> Pour un truc sur un casque autonome je trouve pas ça trop vilain.


Oui voila, "pour un truc qui tourne sur un smartphone" c'est ca qui me gêne  :;):  Que la VR gaming soit cantonné à des jeux qui semblent tourner sur un Samsung Galaxy, ca me broute ENORMEMENT nom de dieu. Je suis le premier à dire qu'en VR, ce n'est pas les graphismes qui font tout le sel, mais la techno tout autour. Mais là, je trouve le choc hyper violent

----------


## cybercouf

Je dirais plus, "pour toucher le grand public à pas trop cher" c'est pas mal. Mais ça m'ennuyerais aussi personnellement que ça tire un nivellement pas le bas des jeux VR en général (comme certains jeux console qui ont des "adaptation" pc à l'arrache et garde leur limitation de conception console).

----------


## Visslar

C'est si bien que ça Pavlov ? Parce que vu de l’extérieur, c'est aussi moche qu'un jeu Quest et le gameplay a l'air assez classique pour un jeu VR. J'ai loupé un truc ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> C'est si bien que ça Pavlov ? Parce que vu de l’extérieur, c'est aussi moche qu'un jeu Quest et le gameplay a l'air assez classique pour un jeu VR. J'ai loupé un truc ?


C'est tres tres bien, car c'est plus abordable qu'un Onward (qui est tres tres dur), c'est bourrin, la communauté est en général adorable, c'est maniable, ya Dust 2.

Les modèles de persos sont assez moches, et la plupart des niveaux joués sont "custom", donc on la 'impression de jouer a CS 1.4 en effet.

----------


## jujupatate

On s'en fout, c'est CS en VR!!!!  ::wub::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Et faut de la place pour y jouer ?

----------


## ExPanda

Les maps à l'échelle 1.

Donc ouais, un peu.

----------


## nodulle

Pavlov c'est LE jeu de shoot VR le plus joué en multi !  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Pavlov c'est LE jeu de shoot VR le plus joué en multi !


Ouaip, je crois qu'il n'y a pas photo: https://steamdb.info/graph/?compare=...90,963930&week
J'ai mis tous les FPS pseudo réalistes PvP auxquels je pensais (y compris ce bon vieux BAM VR, qui n'a jamais été super populaire…).
C'est probable que le dernier patch fasse faire un bond à Pavlov ce WE.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Et faut de la place pour y jouer ?


Non tu te déplaces au stick, il faut pouvoir te pencher, et t'accroupir.

----------


## Sorkar

Je repost ici il y aura peu être plus de retour que sur le topic ACC,




> Bon par contre j'ai bien un soucis avec le mode VR. J'ai pas l'impression que ca soit super fluide dans le casque. Et en effet j'ai relevé le casque une seconde pour voir ce que m'affichait l’écran et j'ai 45 fps, stable.
> 
> Ca m’étonne un peu parce que j'ai tout de même une 1080ti, que sur écran en Epic ca plafonne a 120 fps stable. Ici en VR que ca soit en epic ou en mid, ca décolle pas de 45 
> 
> Il n'y a pas grand chose en option VR ingame donc je vois pas bien trop quoi y faire  (je veux dire, a part réinstaller PC2 ^^)

----------


## ExPanda

Regarde si tu as pas du supersampling au taquet qui te ferais ramer, et essaie avec les détails au minimum de chez minimum pour voir si tu es bien bloqué à 45fps, ou si c'est l'appli du casque qui te bloque à ce rafraîchissement parce que ça tient mal les 90 (Rift ?).

----------


## jujupatate

> Je repost ici il y aura peu être plus de retour que sur le topic ACC,


Je vais essayer de te retrouver ça, j'avais eu le même souci sur AC, ça venait d'une option dans les paramètres graphiques qui fout le merde avec la VR, genre post processing.

----------


## lordpatou

Comme je te l'ai dis sur le topic ACC, le jeu est très gourmand. En guise de test,  vérifie que tu n'as pas l'ASW en automatique,  baisse les graphisme, fait du hotlap et regarde si tu passe les 45 FPS. 
Verifie aussi que tu lance le jeu avec la bonne option pour ton casque (rift, vive, wmr ?).

----------


## madfox

> Sinon l'update 5 pour Blade & Sorcery est sortie, il y a pas mal de vidéos marrantes sur le sub-reddit
> https://old.reddit.com/r/BladeAndSorcery/


Les vidéos m'ont donné envie d'essayer le jeu et finalement... C'est pas fameux:  ::(: 

- L'early access qui sent l'achat d'asset à l'arrache sur le store Unity.
- Des déplacement "uniquement" au trackpad/controller.  ::rolleyes:: 
- La gestion de l'arc.  :Gerbe:  A se demander si les gars ont déjà joué à Longbow de The Lab (ou GORN  ::trollface:: ).
- Les dégâts totalement aléatoire: des fois ça tue en un coup et des fois les gus sont toujours debout après 3 coups d’hachette bien senti dans le crâne.
- Les ennemies con comme des ballons qui viennent gentiment s'embrocher à la queuleuleu sur ton épée.

Mais surtout les armes qui s'envolent pour un oui ou pour un non en plein combat.  :Boom: 

J'ai vraiment du mal à cerner d'où vient la hype autour de ce jeu.

----------


## R3dF0x

@madfox, ne t'en fait pas, tu n'es pas le seul ! ^^

----------


## eeepc35



----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ca manque de raytracing quand même  ::trollface::

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai vraiment du mal à cerner d'où vient la hype autour de ce jeu.


Bah ça fait plein de vidéos marrantes, pour la hype y a pas besoin de plus.

Sinon y a encore pas mal de défauts notamment l'IA, même s'ils ont des esquives et autres mouvements plus dynamiques maintenant. Mais c'est surtout défensif, je n'en ai pas vu qui réagissaient aux ouvertures et autre. Je préférerais qu'il y en aient moins et qu'ils soient plus agressifs.
Enfin c'est beaucoup de boulot, et je n'ai vu aucun jeu qui faisait de l'escrime très poussée. D'un autre coté la plupart des joueurs ont l'air de s'en foutre.

La modélisation des dégats est peut-être incohérente sur certaines armes (j'ai joué moins d'1h à la dernière update), mais normalement c'est assez classique: prise en compte de la vitesse et du poids de l'arme, et peut-être que le type de dégats change quelque chose. Il y a probablement des feedbacks visuels qui ne sont pas vraiment proportionnels aux dégats par contre. Les IA ne changent pas de comportement/posture selon leur niveau de blessure et éventuellement sa localisation, ça manque aussi.

Le désarmement c'est nouveau, et y a probablement du réglage à faire parce que c'est frustrant de paumer ses armes. Ça a du m'arriver 2-3x en 1h, en général quand je me retrouvais en collision avec les persos (gros bordel et je finis dans le tas) ou peut-être le décors.

Je trouve que l'arc marche plutôt bien, même si le moteur physique vient parfois foutre le bordel (la flèche qui tape dans l'arc quand on veut l'encocher), et que le tir au grip est moins habituel qu'à la gâchette. Enfin je m'y suis fait rapidement, ça me gène moins que ne pas avoir de carquois infini  ::ninja::

----------


## eeepc35

> Ca manque de raytracing quand même


Plutôt du lancer de sabre laser  ::):

----------


## Hideo

oVRshot (bow/3Vs3) passe f2p suite a la fermeture du studio. 

Y'a l'air d'avoir du bot, peut etre pas glop au niveau de la player base. 

3 vs 3 on pourrait s'organiser une session canard  ::trollface::

----------


## 564.3

> oVRshot (bow/3Vs3) passe f2p suite a la fermeture du studio. 
> 
> Y'a l'air d'avoir du bot, peut etre pas glop au niveau de la player base. 
> 
> 3 vs 3 on pourrait s'organiser une session canard


Ah j'avais raté qu'il y avait des bots maintenant, je testerais à l'occase. Sinon ok pour une session de tir au canard.

En passant pour le fun, Lone Echo IRL mais le robot a l'air encore assez handicapé moteur (et c'est une exclus Vive visiblement  ::ninja:: )




Une démo de reproduction des mouvements cote à cote https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPmp_H9-M3M
Le mec qui controle doit avoir des sensations bizarres à force, j'espère qu'il ne se réveille pas la nuit à cause de cauchemars où il est emprisonné dans le robot…

----------


## Vyse

> Bref, j'espère que le Rift S va cartonner niveau vente, et que le Quest ne deviendra pas la "norme" sur les Jeux videos...


D'après ces estimations.
https://www.realite-virtuelle.com/ve...vr-ar-idc-2019
Les casques autonomes représenteront à moyen terme prés de 59% du marché de la VR.

----------


## ExPanda

> Le mec qui controle doit avoir des sensations bizarres à force, j'espère qu'il ne se réveille pas la nuit à cause de cauchemars où il est emprisonné dans le robot…


Ou pire.



 ::ninja:: 





> D'après ces estimations.
> https://www.realite-virtuelle.com/ve...vr-ar-idc-2019
> Les casques autonomes représenteront à moyen terme prés de 59% du marché de la VR.


Bon ben, réponse habituelle.
C'est bien si ça démocratise la VR, mais j'espère que ça tirera pas les jeux vers le bas en ne proposant que des expériences pas trop gourmandes, et que les "gros" jeux  garderont leurs ambitions. Ça serait con que ça cantonne la VR à du jeu pour smartphone.  ::unsure::

----------


## Sorkar

> Comme je te l'ai dis sur le topic ACC, le jeu est très gourmand. En guise de test,  vérifie que tu n'as pas l'ASW en automatique,  baisse les graphisme, fait du hotlap et regarde si tu passe les 45 FPS. 
> Verifie aussi que tu lance le jeu avec la bonne option pour ton casque (rift, vive, wmr ?).


Problème résolu en passant par le mode occulus plutôt que steam vr  ::lol::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> D'après ces estimations.
> https://www.realite-virtuelle.com/ve...vr-ar-idc-2019
> Les casques autonomes représenteront à moyen terme prés de 59% du marché de la VR.


Mouais, je suis moyennement convaincu. Ne serait-ce que par les parts de marché du PSVR, je vois mal des casques autonomes percer autant le marché de la VR aussi rapidement.

----------


## 564.3

Compter le nombre d'appareils est foireux. Ils comptent aussi les millions de support téléphone 3DOF dont beaucoup ont été reçus gratos et trainent dans un placard.
Vaut mieux voir les revenus matos et/ou software, avec leurs gros doigts mouillés vu que quasi personne ne donne de chiffres.
Ou éventuellement le taux d'usage ou quelque chose du genre, avec un doigt encore plus mouillé.

Ceci dit le Quest est quand même vachement sexy, je craquerais sans doute s'il y avait des chances que je m'en serve plus que 2-3x par an.

----------


## Vyse

> Mouais, je suis moyennement convaincu. Ne serait-ce que par les parts de marché du PSVR, je vois mal des casques autonomes percer autant le marché de la VR aussi rapidement.


Cela risque de dépendre beaucoup du marketing. Suffit de voir les casques WMR on peut facilement les trouver à moins de 300 euros et pourtant d'après les stats steam il ne représente à peine quelques % des utilisateurs. Alors que dans le genre plug and play ils étaient pourtant pas mal. Mais finalement on en a assez peu entendu parlé, j'ai pas l'impression que le bouche à oreille se soit beaucoup fait.

Liste des jeux confirmé pour le Quest.
https://www.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...ncluding_list/
Pour un début il y a déjà pas mal de quoi faire.

D'ailleurs Superhot VR qui fait partie des jeux Quest, c'est encore mieux vendu que sa version d'origine.
https://www.realite-virtuelle.com/su...mieux-vendu-pc

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hmmm, on retrouve 90% des jeux PC VR. Et vu que la plupart de mes jeux VR sont sur Steam, je vais devoir repasser à la caisse si je prends le Quest. :/ Bon, j'aurai quand même Robo Recall gratos.

----------


## Vyse

C'est la ou la fonctionnalité de cross buy pourrait s'avérer essentielle, plus qu'à espérer que les devs fasse l'effort de l'incorporer pour leurs jeux.

----------


## eeepc35

Le cross buy ne sera effectif qu'avec les jeux achetés sur la boutique Oculus.

----------


## 564.3

> Hmmm, on retrouve 90% des jeux PC VR. Et vu que la plupart de mes jeux VR sont sur Steam, je vais devoir repasser à la caisse si je prends le Quest. :/ Bon, j'aurai quand même Robo Recall gratos.


Y a pas mal de jeux qui n'ont pas de raison d'être rachetés si tu les as déjà finis sur PC, à part pour faire tester éventuellement.
L'intérêt principal c'est les jeux d'arcade bien rejouables du genre Robo Recall, Beat Saber ou Racket NX (idéal sans fil).

Sinon Vader Immortal ça va effectivement être du narratif court https://www.roadtovr.com/star-wars-v...1-lightsabers/
À voir si le mini jeu de sabre laser a de la profondeur, mais j'ai des doutes…

----------


## septicflesh

Coin !
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...shlist-capsule

Le jeu Protocol VR est sorti 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htMzULnCIdw

Il est -20% à 13,43 actuellement je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut x)

----------


## Jasoncarthes

je veut un nouveau jedi knight en vr  :Emo:  et un xwingvstiefighter2 en vr (avec editeur de mission et ouverture au mod)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> je veut un nouveau jedi knight en vr  et un xwingvstiefighter2 en vr (avec editeur de mission et ouverture au mod)


Ca serait tellement à mettre en place en plus...Et à la place on se tape un espece de pseudo jeu narratif, qui semble bien chiant...

----------


## ExPanda

> Coin !
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...shlist-capsule
> 
> Le jeu Protocol VR est sorti 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htMzULnCIdw
> 
> Il est -20% à 13,43 actuellement je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut x)


Et sa description aide pas vraiment à comprendre ce que c'est...



> Si vous pensez que le hardcore est quand vous pouvez battre les plus grands patrons, essayez alors de ne pas mourir en prenant une boule de neige.


Ok.  ::mellow:: 

Je suis curieux mais je vais attendre des retours. Et les déplacements libres je suis pas sûr de bien les supporter encore.  ::unsure:: 
Edit : Ah mais ça parle de TP dans les commentaires, vais ptet tenter du coup.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Ca serait tellement à mettre en place en plus...Et à la place on se tape un espece de pseudo jeu narratif, qui semble bien chiant...


Pour jedi knightvr : 
Les pouvoir kinétiks...  :Bave: 
Les pouvoir type shock forces  :Bave: 
Les combats au sabre lasers  :Bave: 
Les combat avec les blaster et tout  :Bave: 
Pour Xwing vs tiegfighter 2vr+flat :
-Serveurs 130 joueurs (avec applis serveur dédié)
-Echange des missions avec le serveur
-Mode coop/team deathmatch/FFA/Teamvsteam scénarisé  
-Gros editeur de missions
-Rajout de surface de planète aussi  :Bave: 
-Mode campagne en ligne ou on pourrais avoir une sorte de carte en tour par tour ou on déplace ses flottes quand deux flottes se rencontre ça te génère la mission
en plus ils ont déjà des assets de super qualitée avec battlefront
Cadeau bonux :
-Possibilité d'avoir quelques joueurs en fps pour prendre d'assaut des capital ship
ça serais le gros kiff vraiment, et quand on vois ce qui est annoncé par ea ça me rend tristre, je me fais du mal  :Emo:

----------


## FixB

J'ai essayé ça hier:
https://youtu.be/Oad_t6k3w5c

C'est vraiment bien fichu au niveau techno. On porte un PC portable sur le dos, mais le harnais/sac à dos est bien fait et on ressent plus le poids une fois en jeu. Il y a une reconnaissance des membres et des doigts et on voit ses coéquipiers avec leurs armures de Storm Trooper. Le décor réel suit le décor modélisé, donc on peut s'appuyer sur les murs ou s'asseoir sur un banc et surtout, marcher librement! Idem pour les interactions (on voit un rack d'armes et on se sert avec une arme 'reelle', etc.).
L'immersion est splendide (et renforcée avec des vibrations du plancher dans le vaisseau, etc). Le seul hic, c'est excessivement court... Vraiment beaucoup trop court. Ce n'est pas un jeu, mais une démo. Au moment où on a bien compris comment ça marchait et on se sent vraiment bien dans l'expérience... C'est fini  ::(: 
Mais la techno est superbe...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai essayé ça hier:
> https://youtu.be/Oad_t6k3w5c
> 
> C'est vraiment bien fichu au niveau techno. On porte un PC portable sur le dos, mais le harnais/sac à dos est bien fait et on ressent plus le poids une fois en jeu. Il y a une reconnaissance des membres et des doigts et on voit ses coéquipiers avec leurs armures de Storm Trooper. Le décor réel suit le décor modélisé, donc on peut s'appuyer sur les murs ou s'asseoir sur un banc et surtout, marcher librement! Idem pour les interactions (on voit un rack d'armes et on se sert avec une arme 'reelle', etc.).
> L'immersion est splendide (et renforcée avec des vibrations du plancher dans le vaisseau, etc). Le seul hic, c'est excessivement court... Vraiment beaucoup trop court. Ce n'est pas un jeu, mais une démo. Au moment où on a bien compris comment ça marchait et on se sent vraiment bien dans l'expérience... C'est fini 
> Mais la techno est superbe...


Veinard !!! tas testé  ca où? Pourquoi ils sortent pas ca sur Oculus, plutôt que le truc sur Vador?  ::sad::

----------


## Fabiolo

> Veinard !!! tas testé  ca où? Pourquoi ils sortent pas ca sur Oculus, plutôt que le truc sur Vador?


Parce qu'il faut un hangar et un tracking un peu plus poussé que sur rift ou vive.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'est surtout l'environnement physique qui fait la différence, de ce que j'avais lu ils jouent sur tous les éléments (toucher, feedback dans le sol, chaleur de la lave, etc).
Sur PC ça n'aurait pas la même saveur, et c'est encore plus léger/court que Vader Immortal.

Toujours pas de news des casques DayDream de l'acabit du Quest, mais Google ne boude pas la plateforme pour autant, ils sortent même Tilt Brush dessus.
Ah, si seulement Facebook avait la même politique qu'eux…
https://uploadvr.com/tilt-brush-oculus-quest/
(bon ok le Quest tourne sous Android, mais pas sur que Google en touche quelque chose)

Un jeu indé qui sort de l'ombre et qui a l'air cool, faut voir si le gameplay est correct mais j'ai envie de me balader dans cet univers.


Voir la FAQ https://www.od1nstudios.com/#FAQ
Ils bossent dessus depuis 2 ans, et l'épisode 1 sort en 2019. Oculus est leur plateforme primaire donc faudra plus ou moins attendre pour les autres, c'est un petit studio (mais à priori pas de contrat d'exclusivité temporaire ou autre).
Le jeu est complet et ils sont en phase de peaufinage (qui peut durer longtemps).

----------


## Fabiolo

C'est étrange. Si ils n'ont pas signé d'exclu pourquoi se limiter à Oculus dans un premier temps? l'implémentation du SDK steam et le mapping des controler n'a rien de difficile. Et puis j'ai envie de dire qui peut le plus peut le moins, l'adaption du gameplay d'un jeu roomscale vive pour oculus est plus difficile, mais dans l'autre sens il n'y a rien qui bloque. A la limite si ils veulent ajouter des succès oui là c'est plus long mais bon, ils ne sont pas obligés.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est étrange. Si ils n'ont pas signé d'exclu pourquoi se limiter à Oculus dans un premier temps? l'implémentation du SDK steam et le mapping des controler n'a rien de difficile. Et puis j'ai envie de dire qui peut le plus peut le moins, l'adaption du gameplay d'un jeu roomscale vive pour oculus est plus difficile, mais dans l'autre sens il n'y a rien qui bloque. A la limite si ils veulent ajouter des succès oui là c'est plus long mais bon, ils ne sont pas obligés.


Ouais en fait ce n'est pas clair. Peut-être qu'ils bossent sur le Rift directement avec l'API d'Oculus et n'ont actuellement pas vérifié si tout était ok avec Vive/Index/WMRs. Mais ça serait bizarre d'ignorer une bonne partie du marché PC. Ou alors il y ont un contrat d'exclusivité mais ils ne le disent pas explicitement, et Oculus ne souhaite pas les mettre en avant pour l'instant.

----------


## Groufac

> Ca serait tellement à mettre en place en plus...Et à la place on se tape un espece de pseudo jeu narratif, qui semble bien chiant...


On a vu exactement 0 phases de gameplay  :tired: 
Et les Jedi Knight étaient aussi des jeux narratifs, je vois vraiment pas la raison de cette remarque  :tired:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> On a vu exactement 0 phases de gameplay 
> Et les Jedi Knight étaient aussi des jeux narratifs, je vois vraiment pas la raison de cette remarque


Si, on a vu du gameplay, on a pu voir quelques séquences où on sera spectateur d'une scène sans aucune action, et on a vu ensuite des phases de sabre laser contre un droide, et des séquences où on renvoie des tirs de blasters sur des stormtroopers depuis un point qui semble fixe. Je suis le premier a vouloir que ca soit un bon jeu, mais je sens l'accident industriel à grande échelle là...C'est assez dingue comment le trailer ne provoque rien chez moi.

----------


## Groufac

Hum, t'as un extrait sous la main?
Ils me semble qu'ils ont spécifié l'autre jour que l'unique trailer n'était pas issu du jeu, seul les assets avaient été réutilisés.

Les seuls infos de Respawn qu'on a eu pendant la conf c'est:
- solo
- 3ème personne
- avec une dimension narrative forte
- gameplay centré sur des combats aux sabres
- pas mal de planètes, à parcourir dans une ordre plutôt libre
- customisation du sabre
(Franchement le résumé jusque là c'est Jedi Academy  ::ninja:: )
- Pas de multijoueur
- Pas de microtransactions, pas d'édition-collector-mes-couilles

Par contre je suis d'accord que le trailer est franchement bof oui, l'impression d'avoir vu 1000 fois ce genre de cinématiques.
Et puis un trailer EA qui répète "Dont' Trust" c'est assez savoureux, merci on vous connait  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

J'ai l'impression que vous ne parlez pas du même jeu Star Wars:
- Fallen Order de Respawn (sur écran) https://www.pcgamer.com/star-wars-je...-release-date/
- Vader Immortal de ILM (VR) https://www.roadtovr.com/star-wars-v...1-lightsabers/

Et avant on parlait aussi de
- Secrets of the Empire de ILM + The Void (parc d'attraction VR) https://www.roadtovr.com/inside-star...traction-void/

Fallen Order a effectivement l'air parti sur une bonne voie, mais sans VR.

----------


## Groufac

Ah oui on parle pas du même  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oui, désolé moi je parle exclusivement d'un jeu VR sur le topic des jeux VR  ::trollface::

----------


## FixB

> Veinard !!! tas testé  ca où? Pourquoi ils sortent pas ca sur Oculus, plutôt que le truc sur Vador?





> Parce qu'il faut un hangar et un tracking un peu plus poussé que sur rift ou vive.


Je suis a Los Angeles pour un voyage et j'ai testé ça ici. Ils en avaient un a Londres à un moment, mais il a fermé.
C'est effectivement plus proche d'un truc parc d'attractions : il faut des pièces spécifiques, des portes qui s'ouvrent, etc.
Et, malheureusement, c'est excessivement court !

----------


## Couillu

> Je suis a Los Angeles pour un voyage et j'ai testé ça ici. Ils en avaient un a Londres à un moment, mais il a fermé.
> C'est effectivement plus proche d'un truc parc d'attractions : il faut des pièces spécifiques, des portes qui s'ouvrent, etc.
> Et, malheureusement, c'est excessivement court !


C'est à dire court ? Genre court comme les escape games VR de 40/45 minutes ou court genre 10 minutes ?

----------


## Fabiolo

> C'est à dire court ? Genre court comme les escape games VR de 40/45 minutes ou court genre 10 minutes ?


J'espère que c'est plus de 10 mn sinon tu passes plus de temps à t'équiper qu'à jouer  ::XD::

----------


## 564.3

> C'est à dire court ? Genre court comme les escape games VR de 40/45 minutes ou court genre 10 minutes ?


L'article de RoadToVR dit aussi que ça fini quand on commence à être chaud  ::): 




> The whole experience lasted about 15-20 minutes, which felt a little short for the $30 price. I felt that I was just getting into it the experience as it ended.





> Au moment où on a bien compris comment ça marchait et on se sent vraiment bien dans l'expérience... C'est fini 
> Mais la techno est superbe...


C'est toujours $30 ou ils ont revu leurs tarifs ? D'un autre coté si ça ne désempli pas...

Edit: visiblement c'est entre $30 et $33, et y a pas mal de la place aujourd'hui sur ceux dont le lien marche
https://www.thevoid.com/dimensions/s...tsoftheempire/

----------


## Groufac

> Oui, désolé moi je parle exclusivement d'un jeu VR sur le topic des jeux VR


En vrai Fallen Order on sait pas sur quoi il sort encore.



/mauvaise foi  ::ninja::

----------


## FixB

Je dirais 20 min max une fois dans le 'jeu'. C'est le gros défaut du truc. Ça fait trop cher la minute  ::(: 
Mais j'imagine une salle genre 'laser quest' avec ce matos... Miam !!  ::P:

----------


## Hem

En attendant Borderlands et No Man sky's, je me suis pris Fallout 4 VR.
Après quelques réglages c'est sympas. Franchement je pense que pour 10 balles ça vaut largement le coup.

J'ai juste 3 gros trucs qui me posent problèmes :
- On a zéro body-awareness du personnage. J'avais beaucoup moins cet effet dans Skyrim, sûrement parce que là on a même pas de main. On incarne une manette occulus et un pistolet qui flottent. Ça se ressent pas mal dans les interactions avec le décor, on a les bruitage et les objets qui bouge mais pas de corps.
- Le Pip Boy en mode "immersif" est positionné au niveau de la main et non de l'avant-bras et n'est même pas à la bonne hauteur. C'est assez perturbant, c'est comme si on avait un rouleur de PQ collé sur le dessus de la main.
- Pas de déplacement relatif au casque, uniquement au controller. Pour moi c'est un très très gros défaut. Je trouve ça tout bonnement injouable et j'ai aucune envie de m'y habituer. Je vois strictement aucun avantage à jouer comme ça, je conspue totalement les gens qui ont eu l'idée de faire ce genre de truc et je maudit tout les joueurs qui aiment ça sur 10 générations.

Si vous avez des idées sur comment résoudre ces 3 trucs, je suis preneur.

----------


## 564.3

> - Pas de déplacement relatif au casque, uniquement au controller. Pour moi c'est un très très gros défaut. Je trouve ça tout bonnement injouable et j'ai aucune envie de m'y habituer. Je vois strictement aucun avantage à jouer comme ça, je conspue totalement les gens qui ont eu l'idée de faire ce genre de truc et je maudit tout les joueurs qui aiment ça sur 10 générations.


Hérésie  :Cell: 
Pour moi c'est l'inverse, s'il n'y a pas de déplacement relatif au contrôleur j'ai l'impression d'être handicapé, pire que jouer à un FPS au gamepad ! Visiblement il y en a qui préfèrent pouvoir bouger la tête librement et d'autres la main. Mais typiquement c'est la main "secondaire", pas gênant pour tirer par exemple, alors qu'on n'a qu'une tête.
Il parait que ce n'est pas confortable pour tout le monde par contre, le déplacement selon l'orientation du casque le serait plus.
Mais ouais, il devrait y avoir des options pour ça, c'est la base normalement.

D'ailleurs c'est marrant, j'ai arrêté de jouer à Doom VFR en attendant un patch pour avoir un déplacement relatif au controleur. J'attends toujours...
Je ne sais pas pourquoi Id a fait l'inverse de Bethesda, mais dans les deux cas ça devrait être une option.

Sinon je n'ai pas de solution toute cuite, mais il y a probablement quelque chose dans la chiée de mods.

----------


## Hem

Y'a à peine 50 mods sur le Nexus, c'est pas la folie. J'ai rien trouvé par rapport aux déplacements.

----------


## 564.3

> Y'a à peine 50 mods sur le Nexus, c'est pas la folie. J'ai rien trouvé par rapport aux déplacements.


A priori ça serait planqué au fin fond d'un mod pour éditer les options du jeu.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Vive/commen...otion/dzb02wk/
UseWandDirectionalMovement=0

C'est probablement aussi faisable en modifiant directement un .ini du jeu, peut-être qu'ils ont eu la flemme de faire une case à cocher dans les menus...

----------


## Hem

J'avais essayé de mettre cette option mais ça faisait rien. Au final c'est parce que je modifiais pas le bon fichier de config.
En passant par l'éditeur d'ini de mon gestionnaire de mod ça a fonctionné.

Merci bien.

----------


## Hem

Mon bilan après cette première session de fallout 4 vr est vraiment bon. Par contre faut prendre du temps (beaucoup) pour bien modder le jeu, ajuster les réglages et faire quelques tweaks.
J'en suis à 4h de réglages pour 2h de gameplay, en soit c'est du classique pour un jeu bethesda  ::ninja:: . Et me reste encore quelques trucs à régler (le ttk est beaucoup trop long pour de la vr imho et le jeu est trop clair).

Je trouve le jeu très immersif. Graphiquement je trouve ça vraiment pas mal, la direction artistique passe super bien en vr et les décors regorgent de petits éléments. Enfin pour tout ce qui est urbains et surtout les intérieurs, les espaces de "nature" sont inintéressants. Lexington par exemple, j'ai trouvé ça bien plus impressionnant en VR que tout ce que j'ai vu sur Skyrim. J'ai pas cette impression de "toy story grandeur nature" que j'ai en Bordeciel, ici les objets sont tous bien proportionnés et rien n'est lisse, les décors sont remplies d'imperfections. Mine de rien les pnj sont aussi bien plus convaincant, ils bougent mieux et interagissent avec le décor, ça y fait pour beaucoup.

Le gunplay est correct (une fois moddé) mais le reste du gameplay est aux fraises et sent évidemment le portage pas inspiré.

J'espère qu'un jour on aura des jeux de ce calibre pensés pour la VR dès le début.

----------


## nodulle

> - Pas de déplacement relatif au casque, uniquement au controller. Pour moi c'est un très très gros défaut. Je trouve ça tout bonnement injouable et j'ai aucune envie de m'y habituer. Je vois strictement aucun avantage à jouer comme ça, je conspue totalement les gens qui ont eu l'idée de faire ce genre de truc et je maudit tout les joueurs qui aiment ça sur 10 générations.





> Hérésie 
> Pour moi c'est l'inverse, s'il n'y a pas de déplacement relatif au contrôleur j'ai l'impression d'être handicapé, pire que jouer à un FPS au gamepad ! Visiblement il y en a qui préfèrent pouvoir bouger la tête librement et d'autres la main. Mais typiquement c'est la main "secondaire", pas gênant pour tirer par exemple, alors qu'on n'a qu'une tête.


 :Cell:  Je rejoins 564.3 sur le déplacement ! Quand c'est relatif au contrôleur tu peux te déplacer en regardant ailleurs, comme dans la vrais vie quoi.  ::siffle:: 

Mais avoir l'option pour les deux afin de contenter tout le monde c'est un minimum oui.

----------


## 564.3

> Je rejoins 564.3 sur le déplacement ! Quand c'est relatif au contrôleur tu peux te déplacer en regardant ailleurs, comme dans la vrais vie quoi. 
> 
> Mais avoir l'option pour les deux afin de contenter tout le monde c'est un minimum oui.


C'est aussi possible avec l'orientation du casque mais c'est plus difficile: quand on tourne la tête 30° à droite faut changer la direction au stick/trackpad 30° à gauche pour compenser.
Je jouais comme ça à Doom VFR, mais ça m'arrivait d'oublier ou rater ma compensation, et de me prendre un mur.

----------


## septicflesh

Shadow Legend VR est sorti sur pc, le jeu est dispo oculus htc vive a -20% à 17 euros sur steam




J'ai vu de bon retour mais une courte durée de vie, et uniquement en anglais  :Emo:

----------


## 564.3

> Shadow Legend VR est sorti sur pc, le jeu est dispo oculus htc vive a -20% à 17 euros sur steam
> J'ai vu de bon retour mais une courte durée de vie, et uniquement en anglais


Il est dans ma wishlist, mais certains retours m'ont un peu refroidi. Pour l'instant je fais un peu de ménage dans mon backlog, on verra à la prochaine occase…

J'ai fini Organ Quarter dont j'ai bien aimé l'univers et l'ambiance, même si graphiquement c'est très petit budget (level design cubique, textures assez dégueu, assets recyclés…). Il y a de bonnes idées de mécanisme (la carto à la main) et la progression dans les niveaux est bien dosée (pas trop de répétition). Les interactions ne sont pas les plus peaufinées, mais ça fonctionne.

Et j'ai commencé Red Matter qui par contre claque bien graphiquement, et pour l'instant c'est très plaisant aussi. La locomotion est un peu bizarre mais pas choquante, et les interactions pas toujours au top, mais ça roule.

----------


## septicflesh

> Et j'ai commencé Red Matter qui par contre claque bien graphiquement, et pour l'instant c'est très plaisant aussi. La locomotion est un peu bizarre mais pas choquante, et les interactions pas toujours au top, mais ça roule.


Red matter, c'est un des meilleurs jeu vr pour moi... il est court mais j'en garde un bon souvenir

----------


## Hem

> C'est aussi possible avec l'orientation du casque mais c'est plus difficile: quand on tourne la tête 30° à droite faut changer la direction au stick/trackpad 30° à gauche pour compenser.
> Je jouais comme ça à Doom VFR, mais ça m'arrivait d'oublier ou rater ma compensation, et de me prendre un mur.


Je trouve ça beaucoup plus naturel vu que ça fait des décennies qu'on joue comme ça sur n'importe quel fps.  
Je sais tout de suite comment aller devant, derrière, à gauche, à droite, etc avec l'orientation de la vue et l'inclinaison du joystick sur la manette.

Avec l'orientation relative à la manette c'est pas du tout le cas pour moi. Pour aller dans une direction il faut orienter le joystick physiquement dans cette direction, pas la manette, vraiment juste le joystick. Perso j'en ai aucune idée de la direction relative à la pièce vers laquelle se dirige mon joystick quand je tiens une manette. La première erreur pour moi c'est de combiner ça avec le joystick et pas juste un bouton "avancer", ça te fait 2 vecteurs à gérer pour te déplacer alors que 1 seul suffit.
La seconde c'est que ça te prend tout le bras juste pour te déplacer. A moins d'être ultra habitué et de compenser tout tes mouvements de manette, mais vu que certains galèrent déjà avec le casque... j'y crois pas trop. 

C'est con mais en VR même si y'a pas d’interaction prévues in-game on bouge énormément et avec l'orientation relative à la manette ça se traduit en plein de mouvement parasites qu'il faut compenser. 
Vraiment je déteste. Après j'ai des milliers d'heures de jeux sur des fps, peut être que ça joue mais je suis loin d'être une exception donc ça me semble étrange.

----------


## nodulle

> Avec l'orientation relative à la manette c'est pas du tout le cas pour moi. Pour aller dans une direction *il faut orienter le joystick physiquement dans cette direction, pas la manette, vraiment juste le joystick*. Perso j'en ai aucune idée de la direction relative à la pièce vers laquelle se dirige mon joystick quand je tiens une manette.


Non justement, les deux sont liés. La direction de la manette est la direction vers lequel le perso avance, le joystick permet d'avancer/reculer vers cette direction (en orientant le joystick vers l'avant ou l'arrière du contrôleur) et de staffer par rapport à cette direction. Par contre pour que ça fonctionne bien, il faut que le contrôleur soit parallèle au sol car si il est perpendiculaire (le long du corps) alors il ne sait pas vraiment dans quelle direction tu pointes et ça peut être anarchique. Après il y a peut-être des différences d'implémentation dans les jeux mais en grande majorité ça fonctionne comme ça.

----------


## 564.3

Relatif à l'orientation du casque: il faut compenser les mouvements de tête.
Relatif à l'orientation de la manette: il faut compenser les mouvements de la main secondaire.

Mais typiquement je bouge moins la main secondaire que la tête ou la main principale, donc ça me semble plus simple et naturel.
J'ai aussi des années de FPS sur écran, et c'est ce qui m'a semblé le plus efficace en VR.

Le plus naturel serait probablement une orientation relative au bassin, mais pour l'instant on n'a que 3 points de tracking.

À partir de juin on sera pas mal à avoir des manettes en rab', ça pourra faire la ceinture et une jambe pour les coups de pieds.
À voir si c'est vraiment mieux. Et ça fait encore une option à ajouter dans les jeux, ou peut-être via SteamVR Input mais ça me semble plus complexe que ce qui est possible pour l'instant.

----------


## Hem

Je pense que ça serait mieux. Ça supprimerait grandement l'impression de jouer une tête et 2 main qui flottent que j'ai dans tout les jeux en déplacement libre. A mon avis c'est faisable de manière très discrète, genre 1 barre ou 2 petits capteurs à clipser à la ceinture.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non justement, les deux sont liés. La direction de la manette est la direction vers lequel le perso avance, le joystick permet d'avancer/reculer vers cette direction (en orientant le joystick vers l'avant ou l'arrière du contrôleur) et de staffer par rapport à cette direction. Par contre pour que ça fonctionne bien, il faut que le contrôleur soit parallèle au sol car si il est perpendiculaire (le long du corps) alors il ne sait pas vraiment dans quelle direction tu pointes et ça peut être anarchique. Après il y a peut-être des différences d'implémentation dans les jeux mais en grande majorité ça fonctionne comme ça.


Ouai mais au final la direction que tu prends c'est la direction réelle de ton joystick dans l'espace. Si t'orientes le joystick vers un point, peu importe comment tu tiens ta manette, tu vas te déplacer vers ce point.

----------


## 564.3

> Je pense que ça serait mieux. Ça supprimerait grandement l'impression de jouer une tête et 2 main qui flottent que j'ai dans tout les jeux en déplacement libre. A mon avis c'est faisable de manière très discrète, genre 1 barre ou 2 petits capteurs à clipser à la ceinture.


En juin la nouvelle tendance sera plutôt une vieille manette de Vive dans l'élastique du slip, mais c'est un premier pas vers la popularisation du concept  ::): 

Selon les retours de ceux qui font ça, il vaut mieux un support plus rigide, du genre une ceinture et une cale pour éviter que ça gigote quand on se tourne.

----------


## nodulle

> Ouai mais au final la direction que tu prends c'est la direction réelle de ton joystick dans l'espace. Si t'orientes le joystick vers un point, peu importe comment tu tiens ta manette, tu vas te déplacer vers ce point.


Ah oui effectivement tu as raison.  ::P:  Par contre en re-lisant ton post, tu parles de plein de mouvement parasite qu'il faut compenser. C'est vrais, mais il faut aussi dire qu'avec l'habitude ces mouvements parasites s'amenuise jusqu'à presque disparaître. Quand tu as l'habitude c'est du bonheur quand dans Pavlov ou Onward tu peux courir dans une direction tout en checkant à droite ou à gauche si il n'y a pas d'ennemi !
Avec les FPS il y a en général qu'une seule direction pour avancer et regarder, l'habitude est peut-être plus difficile à perdre. D'ailleurs en y re-pensant il me semble que Arma dissociait les deux.




> En juin la nouvelle tendance sera plutôt une vieille manette de Vive dans l'élastique du slip, mais c'est un premier pas vers la popularisation du concept 
> 
> Selon les retours de ceux qui font ça, il vaut mieux un support plus rigide, du genre une ceinture et une cale pour éviter que ça gigote quand on se tourne.


C'est pas un peu gros comme capteur au final ? Je me demande si ça n'est pas plus gênant qu'autre chose...

----------


## Hideo

Y'a Natural Locomotion comme middleware pour gérer les déplacement, si vous avez des soucis avec la config d'un jeu ca peut etre une solution. 
Je l'utilise pas mais on me l'avait linké, y'a surement des utilisateurs dans le coin.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est pas un peu gros comme capteur au final ? Je me demande si ça n'est pas plus gênant qu'autre chose...


Ouais c'est pas l'idéal, mais c'est gratos. Et ça doit dépendre comment il est attaché.
Enfin on verra si ça prend, faudrait déjà qu'il y ait des jeux populaires qui utilisent des points de tracking optionnels.
À part VR Chat, je n'en ai pas vu des masses qui font le buzz avec ça.

----------


## FixB

Du coup, pour Fallout 4 VR, vous conseillez quoi comme mods??

----------


## Hem

Pour la VR je suis resté simple :
- More Accrurate Weapons : pour virer le bloom
- VR optimization et FAR Reduced Resolution : pour améliorer les perfs

Pour le reste : 
- DarkerNights
- Full Dialog

Je pense pas en tester plus.

----------


## FixB

Merci!

----------


## septicflesh

Des gens vont se prendre Orbus VR : Reborn. Le jeu a été complètement refait, ça a l'air cool.
Il sort le 23 avril 



Perso ça me tente bien

----------


## Hem

> Merci!


Au final j'ai aussi calé un "Create Your Own Difficulty Rebalance". Le jeu a beaucoup d’ennemis qui te foncent dessus et assez peu de moyen de les en empêcher. En VR je galère vraiment à les gérer (surtout quand une ghoul encaisse un chargeur entier).
Du coup j'ai réglé les dégâts pour faire en sorte de pouvoir les tuer avant qu'ils arrivent au cac et de prendre assez cher si ils y arrivent. L'inconvénient c'est que ça altère complètement la montée en puissance de mon perso et je vais devoir modifier les valeurs en fonction de mon avancée pour pas que ce soit trop pété. 

Mais c'est bien plus agréable, les combats sont plus propres.

Arrivé vers Diamond City j'ai aussi eu de gros soucis de perf (j'ai qu'une rx480), du coup j'ai mis tout les sliders au minimum et je suis passé en fxaa. Bizarrement visuellement j'ai pas vu de différence, par contre c'est beaucoup plus fluide.

----------


## 564.3

> Des gens vont se prendre Orbus VR : Reborn. Le jeu a été complètement refait, ça a l'air cool.
> Il sort le 23 avril 
> 
> Perso ça me tente bien


J'ai joué quelques heures à l'ancienne version lors d'un WE d'essai, mais je n'ai pas vraiment accroché.
Une fois que j'avais fait le tours des mécanismes, je n'avais pas spécialement envie d'aller farmer de l'XP, ingrédients, matos et je ne sais quoi.
D'un autre coté je me suis un peu cramé sur les MMO PC il y a des années, et je ne joue plus à ce genre jeux.

----------


## septicflesh

> J'ai joué quelques heures à l'ancienne version lors d'un WE d'essai, mais je n'ai pas vraiment accroché.
> Une fois que j'avais fait le tours des mécanismes, je n'avais pas spécialement envie d'aller farmer de l'XP, ingrédients, matos et je ne sais quoi.
> D'un autre coté je me suis un peu cramé sur les MMO PC il y a des années, et je ne joue plus à ce genre jeux.


l'ancienne version en meme temps elle me donnée pas tellement envie non plus, mais la le travaille des devs m'attire bien

----------


## Hem

Le jeu est assez austère. Faire un MMO en VR pourquoi pas, mais un MMO à l'ancienne en VR, j'ai des doutes. Le problème c'est que le gameplay est assez lent, ça m'a fait pensé à everquest limite, et vu qu'on a un casque sur la tête on est un peu "piégé" dans le jeu. De base le concept m'attire à fond mais dans les faits je m'ennuyais au bout de 10 minutes et je me vois clairement pas farm des heures là dedans.

Après le jeu est impeccable en terme d'intégration VR. Je pense que c'est un exemple à suivre à ce niveau là, même graphiquement ça fait le taf. Je pense qu'avec de vrais animations (et pas des trucs à la zob comme actuellement  ::ninja:: ) on aurait même pas besoin de meilleur graphismes.

J'avais acheté la première version (que j'ai refund) et refait un test sur la version Reborn quand y'a eu l'open beta gratuite. 
Perso pour 40 balles je le recommande clairement pas, à 15€ à la limite mais pas plus.

----------


## Sorkar

J'étais pas au courant de cette nouvelle version, faut que je test. C'est gratos pour ceux qui ont acheté la première version hein rassurez moi ?

----------


## Hideo

Pour Orbus, je ne l'ai pas mais il me semble avoir lu que oui.

Dans le paysage videoludique de la VR, qu'est-ce qui vous manque, qu'est-ce que vous aimeriez experimenter en terme de game design ? 
Plus que "des jeux a plus gros budgets", quels genre de features vous aimeriez vous que vous n'avez pas encore pu experimenter ou que vous voudriez pousser plus loin ? 

Deux petits exemple : 

*Les efforts de guerre.*

J'adore ce genre de feature. Elle ajoute une dimension meta-multijoueur-asynchrone qui donne du sens a ce qu'on accompli. Ce genre de feature marche aussi bien avec un jeu au core gameplay solo ou multijoueur.
En exemple Helldivers qui avec sa carte de campagne ou toutes les parties jouees participent a faire avancer le front jusqu'a la bataille finale.


Ca a toujours ete une grosse source de motivation pour moi pour lancer "la derniere et au dodo". 


*Avec mon crew*

On a deja pas de jeux qui utilisent ce genre de mecanisme (Iron Wolf, StarTrek Crew) mais ce que je veux c'est Guns of Icarus .
Un equipage de joueurs qui courent partout dans le "vehicule" pour le maintenir en vie et defoncer ceux en face. 
Furious Seas pourrait s'en rapprocher dans un avenir plus ou moins proche.

----------


## Medjes

Helas, trouver des parties sur Iron ou sur Star Trek, c'est tendu...

----------


## Erokh

En rapport à.avec mon crew, on peut aussi avoir "mon général" où les joueurs VR sont dirigés par un joueur flat qui a une vue globale.

Mais honnêtement, ce genre de features est largement faisable/ travaillable hors VR, du coup je suis pas sûr de l'intérêt d'en parler ici. L'intérêt de la VR pour moi tient finalement à 2 choses:
- meilleure interactivité avec l'environnement (gestion des gestes et interactions plus poussées et plus naturelles)
- gameplay/game design mieux adaptés au point de vue VR : typiquement, jouer avec les impressions d'échelle, créer des niveaux où pencher la tête dans le vide ferait de ouvrir des passages secrets, etc

En terme de gameplay pur, pour moi ça reste justement à inventer pour la VR, et il ne vaut mieux pas que ça se base (trop) sur des mécanismes existants.

----------


## Hideo

Mhh pas totalement d'accord. 

Le fait que ce genre de features soit faisables en dehors de la VR ne les rends pas moins intéressantes pour la VR.
Des mécanismes existent et il serait dommage de ne pas en profiter. On a une zone grise, bien évidemment juste traduire en VR est souvent non suffisant mais réinterpréter est totalement possible. 
Notamment au niveau des interactions entre joueurs. 
Réinterpréter certains gameplay déjà existants en Vr pourrait donner de bonnes choses si ca ne finit pas en portage 1:1 bete et méchant.

La Vr peut creer du jamais vu, et c'est tres bien, mais elle peut aussi nous faire redecouvrir des genres sous d'autres angles.

----------


## Hem

J'ai trouvé une solution simple pour arrêter de me prendre les pieds dans le cable et pouvoir tourner sur moi-même sereinement. En fait suffisait juste que je fasse courir le cable dans mon dos, de la tête au talon.
J'y suis allé en mode full magyver en trouant une vieille chaussette pour passer le cable, et ça donne un prototype qui marche plutôt bien  ::ninja:: .

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai trouvé une solution simple pour arrêter de me prendre les pieds dans le cable et pouvoir tourner sur moi-même sereinement. En fait suffisait juste que je fasse courir le cable dans mon dos, de la tête au talon.
> J'y suis allé en mode full magyver en trouant une vieille chaussette pour passer le cable, et ça donne un prototype qui marche plutôt bien .


Ah marrant que ça marche, je me dirais plutôt que tu coup tu te traines toujours le cable à portée du pied, mais ça doit aussi éviter qu'il repose par terre avec sa légère rigidité.
Par contre ça n'améliore pas la classe qu'on a naturellement quand on joue à la VR, vu de l'extérieur  ::ninja:: 


Pour reprendre la discussion sur les MMO et ce qu'on voudrait en VR, cette avis sur Orbus correspond bien au mien
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u4PETnBiwA

En gros le problème de base de la plupart des MMO, c'est que la boucle de gameplay n'est pas super chiadée/fun (gérer des cooldowns), et l'histoire est en général pas géniale. Reste l'univers à explorer, qui est mon point d'attrait principal s'il n'y a pas trop besoin de grinding pour avancer. Le dernier que j'avais bien aimé est LOTRO, surtout pour cet aspect exploration.

Il parait que des MMO récents ont des gameplay plus dynamiques et intéressants, mais ça fait longtemps que j'en n'ai pas testé. Et les hack & slash du genre Diablo commencent à me lasser plus rapidement qu'avant aussi. À la limite ça passe en jeu "chill out", où je ravage des vagues d'ennemis en écoutant un podcast, si le gameplay est correct.

Pour les jeux VR, il y a 2 éléments primordiaux qui me font accrocher:
- l'univers / histoire (même si ça ne tue pas graphiquement), pour l'exploration
- le gameplay / interaction, typiquement jeux d'arcade/sport/sandbox

Mais si la boucle de gameplay est un peu chiante, c'est encore pire que sur écran. Même s'il y a aussi des moyens de faire autre chose en même temps (simple podcast, ou fenêtre 2D via OVRdrop & systèmes intégrés à Oculus/WMR), on est moins libre de manger / boire / utiliser un 2e appareil et autre.

----------


## Sorkar

J'ai toujours pas installé cette nouvelle version d'Orbus, mais de la seconde de vidéo que j'ai regardé, il n'y a toujours pas de free locomotion et ca.... c'est franchement merdique, ca casse tout je trouve.

----------


## Hideo

Me semble que j'utilisais ce mode de deplacement pendant la beta ouverte

----------


## Luthor

Coucou tout le monde,
Avant de craquer je voulais avoir un retour d'expérience avec Lone Echo sur l'Oculus store et un casque WMR.

Des personnes ont fait des tests ? Le peu de retour sur le net montre des soucis il y a quelques mois avec les contrôleurs.

Merci à vous  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

Les contrôleurs posent problème vite fait pour UNE action sur le jeu, à faire qu'une seule fois.

Fonce !  :;):

----------


## septicflesh

> Coucou tout le monde,
> Avant de craquer je voulais avoir un retour d'expérience avec Lone Echo sur l'Oculus store et un casque WMR.
> 
> Des personnes ont fait des tests ? Le peu de retour sur le net montre des soucis il y a quelques mois avec les contrôleurs.
> 
> Merci à vous


Lone echo offre des prouesse technique assez fou, et si tu commences la VR avec ce jeu direct tu vas faire des WAOUH tout le temps, maintenant j'ai vraiment du mal a avancé dans le jeu. Le début du jeu je le trouve pas intéressant du tout.
Mais c'est que mon avis perso ^^

----------


## ExPanda

Le jeu est un poil long à décoller, oui. Il devient plus sympa quand on commence à sortir de la station, même si il reste quelques trucs répétitifs.
Sur la seconde partie j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à le lâcher.

----------


## 564.3

Ah bizarre, j'ai trouvé la première partie super cool avec les petites missions variées dans et à coté de la station. La 2e partie m'a semblé plus rébarbative, à chercher dans des couloirs comment passer aux suivants, qui sont tous pareils.

Enfin globalement c'est un jeu où on ne fait que suivre des instructions. Il y a des puzzles un peu plus libres par moment, mais le challenge est plutôt de trouver l'objet à activer ou mettre dans un slot. Des passages demandent un peu d'agilité et de timing.
Mais au moins on est peu bloqué. Ça m'est arrivé une fois parce que je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait un container que je pouvais ouvrir.

----------


## graouille

Certes mais c'est une telle baffe technique que ça passe tout seul  ::):

----------


## septicflesh

D'ailleur vous avez vu, les devs de arizona sunshine prevoit de sortir un nouveau dlc ^^.
Meme si ce n'est pas fait pour moi, je vous l'annonce xD

----------


## Luthor

Merci pour les retours, dès que j'ai fini fallout 4 que je trouve meilleur que prévu, je m'y attèle  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> D'ailleur vous avez vu, les devs de arizona sunshine prevoit de sortir un nouveau dlc ^^.
> Meme si ce n'est pas fait pour moi, je vous l'annonce xD


Red Matter fait plus flipper qu'Arizona Sunshine, si c'est ça le problème  ::): 

Par contre quand j'avais relancé le jeu pour jouer au dernier DLC, j'ai quand même trouvé que le gameplay était un compromis arcade assez bizarrement foutu.
Enfin c'est quand même cool de se balader dans de nouveaux décors et découvrir ce qu'ils nous ont pondu, surtout si leurs nouveaux DLCs ont de bons environnements/ambiances.

----------


## septicflesh

> Red Matter fait plus flipper qu'Arizona Sunshine, si c'est ça le problème 
> 
> Par contre quand j'avais relancé le jeu pour jouer au dernier DLC, j'ai quand même trouvé que le gameplay était un compromis arcade assez bizarrement foutu.
> Enfin c'est quand même cool de se balader dans de nouveaux décors et découvrir ce qu'ils nous ont pondu, surtout si leurs nouveaux DLCs ont de bons environnements/ambiances.


Non je ne suis pas d'accord, je suis une putain de flipette........... je peux te le dire

Ah aucun moment red matter fait peur..........il y a des passages légerement angoissant mais rien ne fait peur et de plus c'est pour moi l'un des jeux a avoir quand on a un casque VR
Arizona a reussi a me faire retirer le casque a plusieurs reprise. Et toujours pas fini d'ailleurs^^


J'en peux plus d'attendre là...........Vivement No man's sky VR  :Bave:

----------


## 564.3

> Non je ne suis pas d'accord, je suis une putain de flipette........... je peux te le dire
> 
> Ah aucun moment red matter fait peur..........il y a des passages légerement angoissant mais rien ne fait peur et de plus c'est pour moi l'un des jeux a avoir quand on a un casque VR
> Arizona a reussi a me faire retirer le casque a plusieurs reprise. Et toujours pas fini d'ailleurs^^


C'est pas le même genre de stress, je suis plus sensible à l'ambiance et l'inconnu qu'à des zombs qui me foncent dessus par derrière dans le noir, où il suffit de faire un 180° no scope headshot. Dans un cas je ne sais pas ce qui m'attend, dans l'autre je vérifie mes flingues.
Bon, dans tous les cas ça passe si je me dit que c'est un jeu vidéo. Red Matter, je me casse direct de la base au premier truc bizarre sinon, et j'attends les secours  ::): 

Sinon on devrait bientôt avoir de quoi faire en attendant No Man's Sky: la semaine prochaine Oculus et Valve devraient annoncer des dates de sorties proches pour des gros jeux. Normalement ça devrait être juin pour Valve (en même temps que le matos).

----------


## septicflesh

> Sinon on devrait bientôt avoir de quoi faire en attendant No Man's Sky: la semaine prochaine Oculus et Valve devraient annoncer des dates de sorties proches pour des gros jeux. Normalement ça devrait être juin pour Valve (en même temps que le matos).


Ah oui c'est une bonne nouvelle ça x)
Sauf s'il nous sorte un L4D3 ou un half life 3 en VR, je n'y jouerais pas non plus xD

----------


## 564.3

Malgré leurs souhaits exprimés lors de diverses interviews, ils n'ont pas l'air de sortir leurs jeux en même temps que le matos (ou alors c'est une feinte).
Maintenant les infos officielles, c'est qu'un jeu devrait sortir en 2019 et les autres plus tard. Sans compter le Valve Time.

Pour le matos il y a plein de contraintes logistiques, donc c'est moins étonnant qu'ils ne repoussent pas indéfiniment, même si ça fait un max de temps qu'ils bossent sur les Knuckles.

----------


## Brice2010

Arf, on a perdu pas mal de messages non?

----------


## nodulle

Oui, ceux depuis dimanche je crois. Du coup on a perdu ton test sur le jeu de domino  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

> Oui, ceux depuis dimanche je crois. Du coup on a perdu ton test sur le jeu de domino


Ouais j'ai vu ça dans le message de fermeture d'hier soir. Doit y avoir une annonce qui traine quelque part.
Je ne sais pas si les problèmes sont vraiment réglés par contre.

Edit: Rollback à l'état d'avant la migration en fait (samedi), message complet: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12310996

----------


## ExPanda

Ah ouais y'a eu de la perte de messages...  ::unsure:: 

On parlait de Red Matter, j'avais dit que je le gardais dans la wishlist en attendant une promo... Et le soir même je reçoit un message comme quoi il est en promo.  ::P: 
Bon, par contre j'ai trop de jeux à faire déjà donc j'attends encore, il y aura sans doute mieux que -25% à l'avenir.  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Red Matter est sympa, mais c'est plus un jeu d'ambiance avec pas mal d'énigmes simple pour la plupart et quelques énigmes bien chiant.

----------


## nodulle

Quelques map sympa découvertes récemment sur Beat Saber : 
- Till It’s Over (V2) – Tristam
- Orion – Getsix, c'est le même mappeur que Du Hast de Rammstein
- Power Glove – Knife Party

Attention, les deux premières sont assez exigeante en Expert !  ::):

----------


## Hideo

Closed Alpha de Fail Space le 17 mai.



Inscriptions sur le site ici
Et la survey pour l'inscription que j'ai fais a l'époque.
Je suis inscris au deux, je sais pas si le site suffit pour l'inscription a l'alpha.

Quelques images.

Genre de Start Trek Crew.
Dans le mail : "We will try to get whole groups of friends in, up to 4 in total."

Si un de nous en chope une, y'a de forte chance qu'il puisse en faire profiter d'autres.

----------


## lousticos

ya space junkies à 13,32€ sur l'oculus store, ça vaut le coups ou pas ? quelqu'un sait cb de temps dure la promo ?

----------


## 564.3

> ya space junkies à 13,32€ sur l'oculus store, ça vaut le coups ou pas ? quelqu'un sait cb de temps dure la promo ?


Sur Steam la promo est jusqu'au 10 mai, mais je ne sais pas si c'est synchro. Déjà il y a ~1€ d'écart.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je l'ai pris, mais je pense demander un remboursement. Le gameplay est au final bien trop classique, et surtout, pas de MMR. Du coup en 2vs2 tu te fais souvent DEFONCER par des mecs qui ont plusieurs dizaines dheures sur le jeu, connaissent les maps et les meilleures armes. Il peut être fun si on arrive à se bloquer des soirées canards, mais on a largement de quoi faire avec la ludothèque actuelle

----------


## Bopnc

Théoriquement il y'a un classement et un matchmaking. Tu n'es pas sensé tomber sur des monstres alors que tu débute.

Après, est ce qu'il y'a assez de joueurs pour que le MM fonctionne correctement à toute heure, c'est une autre question...

----------


## cybercouf

Je viens de finir "Solus project" (~11h)


les "-"
- de bonnes longeurs à se perdre dans les grottes, (beaucoup de marche, mais heuresement en VR on peut aussi se téléporter 10m par 10m)
- certaines intéractions non VR native (cliquer plustot qu'approcher sa torche pour enflamer)
- des bugs, après sauvegarde on se retrouve à tomber sous le sol 3D (faut faire une commande console pour se téléporter du coup)

les "+"
+ c'est beau (et tourne bien sur ma 1070)
+ superbe immersion, la VR apporte bien là dessus, on est sur une planette lointaine et les effets climatiques, levés/couchés soleil, nuit, lunes proches etc.. sont superbe
+ ambiance réussie, donne même des frissons en VR (pas de jump-scare pour autant) mais le fait d'etre bien immergé + ambiance travaillée fait son effet
+ bien que non VR à la base, un effort d'adaptation (on dirige sa torche pour éclairer, porte l'eau de la gourde physiquement à la bouche, mouvement par dessus l'épaule pour mettre dans le sac à dos)
+ l'aspect survie, gestion de la température, fatigue, chercher un abris, bricoler des outils etc.. rend bien en VR

----------


## Dicsaw

> Je l'ai pris, mais je pense demander un remboursement. Le gameplay est au final bien trop classique


C'est ce que j'avais retenu de la beta, un arena shooter qui profite pas du tout de la vr pour proposer du neuf.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est ce que j'avais retenu de la beta, un arena shooter qui profite pas du tout de la vr pour proposer du neuf.


Le déplacement dans l'espace et devoir gérer la verticalité en permanence est plutôt cool, sur écran ça serait probablement moins agréable vu que les controleurs sont "2D".
C'est du gameplay arcade donc les déplacements ne sont pas "réalistes", mais ça marche bien.
S'il y avait un mode solo, j'aurais pris le jeu sans hésiter.

Enfin sur le fond c'est classique, mais Pavlov aussi par exemple.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de finir "Solus project" (~11h)
> [...]


Ah cool, j'ai tendance à l'oublier celui là, il traine dans mon backlog. Faut dire que comme pour The Forest, j'attends un peu des patchs ou une version marquée "finalisée".
J'avais vu un post des devs qui disaient vouloir refaire l'ergonomie pour la VR.

Edit: en fait ça devait être en ref à ce patch https://steamcommunity.com/games/the...32220612291554
Faudrait que je le relance.

----------


## cybercouf

Je comprends, j'avais aussi attendu leur patch VR, qui date de l'an dernier, depuis pas de mise à jour. Et si t'as le bug (des fois) au chargement des sauvegarde faut juste savoir:



> F8, and type "solgod" and then "solteleport 1" or 2, 3, x (location number)


Sinon ça marche bien en VR, même poussé un peu les graphismes c'est plustot joli.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un étudiant a développé un mini jeu Star Wars où vous participez à la bataille de Yavin IV (1e étoile noire). C'est développé essentiellement pour le Rift mais c'est jouable avec un HTC Vive par Revive.
Lien pour récupérer cette démo : 
https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...my_vr/elw98xp/

----------


## Luthor

> Un étudiant a développé un mini jeu Star Wars où vous participez à la bataille de Yavin IV (1e étoile noire). C'est développé essentiellement pour le Rift mais c'est jouable avec un HTC Vive par Revive.
> Lien pour récupérer cette démo : 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...my_vr/elw98xp/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhzP9waqdNg



Il y aurait tellement à faire avec cette licence, en VR  ::wub::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Clair. Je ne sais pas quid de Disney ou d'EA décide de ne pas faire de jeux VR sur cette licence. La mission exclusive X Wing VR mission pour Star Wars Battlefront sur PSVR est top mais pas parfait.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, j'ai voulu le tester, mais impossible de faire fonctionner les boutons du Wands ni mon pad Xbox One. Si quelqu'un a testé le jeu avec un Vive et a réussit à le faire fonctionner correctement, dites comment vous vous y êtes pris.  ::sad::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le point de non retour vient d'être atteint. Ackboo qui fait une preview plus que positive d'un jeu VR en Early Access

https://www.canardpc.com/395/enfin-u...asquer-vtol-vr

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ahaha. Du coup, il m'a donné envie de relancer VTOL VR. J'espère que son prochain test se sera Vox Machinae.  ::P:

----------


## FixB

Ahhhhh! Enfin!!!
Bientôt un test de Superhot en VR, suivi de Beat Saber??  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

ET on pourra enfin avoir une section dans le forum dédié à la VR ?  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ahaha. Du coup, il m'a donné envie de relancer VTOL VR. J'espère que son prochain test se sera Vox Machinae.


Je vois dans le test que le jeu nécessite une bonne config (il recommande une 1070 mini), c'est vrai ça ? ça semble pas bien poussé niveau graphismes pourtant

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je vois dans le test que le jeu nécessite une bonne config (il recommande une 1070 mini), c'est vrai ça ? ça semble pas bien poussé niveau graphismes pourtant


Je ne sais pas. J'y ai joué avec une GTX 1080 mais avec un Core i7 930 et ça tournait déjà bien.

----------


## 564.3

> Je vois dans le test que le jeu nécessite une bonne config (il recommande une 1070 mini), c'est vrai ça ? ça semble pas bien poussé niveau graphismes pourtant


Faut voir avec quoi il aurait testé d'autre, mais la page du jeu demande les specs VR de base avec le CPU un peu revu à la baisse: i5-3570K, 8GB RAM et GTX 970.

Faudrait aussi que je le relance à l'occase, avec éventuellement un monitoring de la charge CPU/GPU pour mon matos.

Sinon Vox Machinae est vraiment bien foutu ouais, ça pourrait être un bon sujet. Le seul défaut c'est de ne pas avoir de campagne solo, mais c'est déjà bien qu'il y ait des bots.

Ou Iron Wolf sinon, toujours dans le genre simu.


Tant que j'y suis, pour ceux qui auraient raté l'info, Survios va sortir un jeu de batailles navales pirate assez arcade avec des sortes de pouvoirs. Il y aura une campagne solo, du coop et du PvP.
J'ai tenté ma chance pour la beta.
Pour l'instant je n'ai été déçu par aucun de leurs jeux. Le seul auquel je n'ai pas joué est Electronauts, parce que le genre ne me botte pas spécialement.

----------


## Erokh

> Un étudiant a développé un mini jeu Star Wars où vous participez à la bataille de Yavin IV (1e étoile noire). C'est développé essentiellement pour le Rift mais c'est jouable avec un HTC Vive par Revive.
> Lien pour récupérer cette démo : 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...my_vr/elw98xp/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhzP9waqdNg


J'ai testé avec mon WMR, et le point de vue n'est pas au bon endroit (et j'ai pas trouvvé comment le réinitialiser): il est trop en hauteur et en avant.
Et j'ai rien compris aux contrôles

J'ai quand même insisté pas mal, mais ça m'a filé la gerbe assez vite: les tonneaux en VR, ça le fait pas pour moi.

----------


## ExPanda

Je me suis fait *Dungeon Escape VR* (https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...eon_Escape_VR/) hier, que j'avais pris à vil prix lors d'une grosse promo Steam.
Ça occupe pendant un peu moins d'une heure, les énigmes sont pas oufissimes, les graphismes sommaires (en plus j'ai pas eu de son pendant la moitié de la partie, c'est revenu en sortant du jeu  ::huh::  ), il n'y a qu'une seule pièce, les indices sont assez évidents et sans fausses pistes, aucun intérêt à relancer une partie quand on connait les trucs (forcément)... Bref, c'est pas dingue.
Malgré tout, ça se fait, l'immersion de la VR aide toujours à se prendre au jeu. A un ou deux euros ça fait une première expérience facile, j'aurais bien dit pour des enfants mais comme tout est en anglais c'est pas forcément évident pour eux. A faire à pas cher quand on débute, quand on a fait des jeux plus poussés ça n'a pas vraiment d'intérêt. J'aurais été plus gentil s'il avait été gratuit, mais 5€ je trouve ça cher pour un jeu d'une heure max sans fioritures et sans rejouabilité, mais si je l'avais payé plein pot j'aurais plus râlé aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## madfox

Open Beta pour *Swords of Gargantua* du 15 mai au 21 mai avant la release finale.



Du coop à 4, du combat corps à corps, des gros boss et... de la musique orchestrale.  :Bave: 

Hâte de tester.

----------


## 564.3

> Open Beta pour *Swords of Gargantua* du 15 mai au 21 mai avant la release finale.
> 
> Du coop à 4, du combat corps à corps, des gros boss et... de la musique orchestrale. 
> 
> Hâte de tester.


C'est aussi un jeu qui me faisait de l'œil, même si j'ai des doutes sur le gameplay.
Je suis inscrit à l'open beta, on verra ce que ça donne.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ahaha. Du coup, il m'a donné envie de relancer VTOL VR. J'espère que son prochain test se sera Vox Machinae.


On hésite pas à voter pour rendre l'article gratuit ! Ca fera une excellente visibilité pour la VR.

----------


## 564.3

Ah ouais, je vais aussi voter pour VTOL tiens. Il est en 2e position pour l'instant.

Sinon il y a des reviews de Vader Immortal sur RoadToVR et UploadVR, et ils sont plutôt contents.
La partie scénarisée est comme on s'en doutait: bien foutue, assez courte, linéaire, sans challenge.
Mais le dojo est un bon jeu d'arcade avec 40 vagues et du scoring. C'est un peu ce que j'espérais, en gros  ::):

----------


## septicflesh

> Open Beta pour *Swords of Gargantua* du 15 mai au 21 mai avant la release finale.
> 
> 
> 
> Du coop à 4, du combat corps à corps, des gros boss et... de la musique orchestrale. 
> 
> Hâte de tester.


ça a l'air vraiment top ^^
Mais je sens que je vais cogner tous les coins de mon salon avec ce jeu  ::P:

----------


## Maalak

> Open Beta pour *Swords of Gargantua* du 15 mai au 21 mai avant la release finale.
> 
> 
> 
> Du coop à 4, du combat corps à corps, des gros boss et... de la musique orchestrale. 
> 
> Hâte de tester.


Quelqu'un en a parlé à Salakis, par hasard ?  ::P:

----------


## Kazemaho

> Le point de non retour vient d'être atteint. Ackboo qui fait une preview plus que positive d'un jeu VR en Early Access
> 
> https://www.canardpc.com/395/enfin-u...asquer-vtol-vr


Non mais Ackboo il aime bien la VR, c'est un des seuls a la rédac qui aiment la VR d'ailleurs...

----------


## Erokh

Ça s'est bien senti dans l'émission n°6, ouais (que la rédac aime pas la VR). Par contre, j'ai bondi de mon siège quand Hélène Replay a sorti 'c'est un truc de riches'. A 200€ le kit WMR, moi je trouve ça au contraire hyper abordable (surtout vu les apports de la techno).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ça s'est bien senti dans l'émission n°6, ouais (que la rédac aime pas la VR). Par contre, j'ai bondi de mon siège quand Hélène Replay a sorti 'c'est un truc de riches'. A 200€ le kit WMR, moi je trouve ça au contraire hyper abordable (surtout vu les apports de la techno).


Ackboo dans cette émission, il descend la VR en flèche aussi, comme le reste de la rédac. Après oui, ca reste un truc de niche, les casques WRM a 200€, déjà ce n'est pas le tarif officiel. Un casque VR aujourd'hui, c'est 399€ le ticket d'entrée. Niveau Ludothèque par contre, ca s'est grandement amélioré, on est loins des démos de 40min a 30 balles qu'on avait encore l'an dernier.

----------


## 564.3

Disons qu'Ackboo est le seul a s'intéresser à _une partie_ de la ludothèque VR. Par exemple, je vois mal qui se mettrait à Beat Saber.

Ces derniers temps, faut quasiment le chercher pour acheter un WMR hors soldes. Genre pour 250€ neuf je trouve tout de suite le HP (ils sortent le Reverb) et le Lenovo (partenaires du Rift S).
Quand ils auront vidé les stocks, ces séries ne seront peut-être plus dispo par contre.

----------


## Erokh

> Ackboo dans cette émission, il descend la VR en flèche aussi, comme le reste de la rédac. Après oui, ca reste un truc de niche, les casques WRM a 200€, déjà ce n'est pas le tarif officiel. Un casque VR aujourd'hui, c'est 399€ le ticket d'entrée. Niveau Ludothèque par contre, ca s'est grandement amélioré, on est loins des démos de 40min a 30 balles qu'on avait encore l'an dernier.


En tant que journalistes, ils sont quand même sensés être un peu au courant que les WMR sont quasi constamment en tarif réduit/solde. 

Et j'ai bien entendu "truc de riche", et pas "de niche". Ce serait mon oreille qui aurait foiré?

Après je suis pas en total désaccord avec leur analyse:
- truc de riche avec aucune killer app -> c'est la vision qu'en a, je pense, la majorité du public
- la techno n'est pas complètement mûre, et Valve (oculus est dans une optique différente, visiblement) joue plutôt la présence sur le marché, le temps que la techno sois prête pour une diffusion plus massive

----------


## 564.3

> Après je suis pas en total désaccord avec leur analyse:
> - truc de riche avec aucune killer app -> c'est la vision qu'en a, je pense, la majorité du public
> - la techno n'est pas complètement mûre, et Valve (oculus est dans une optique différente, visiblement) joue plutôt la présence sur le marché, le temps que la techno sois prête pour une diffusion plus massive


Et pas mal de monde a un avis sans avoir vraiment testé aussi, ou genre de la VR mobile 3DOF. Le Quest est une bonne nouvelle pour cet aspect.

Concernant la maturité, il y a effectivement encore pas mal de boulot aussi bien coté logiciel que hardware.
Les améliorations que va apporter Valve sont encore à vérifier, mais ça reste une gen 1 poussée à fond sur tous les aspects.
La gen2 devrait démarrer sur une bonne base du genre ~1000€ avec rendu fovéal qui marche bien, écrans 4k, wireless intégré.
La gen3 avec plein d'améliorations "annexes" ou baisse des couts, qui commence vraiment à intéresser le grand public.

----------


## Kazemaho

Dans l'émission il ne parlait pas de la VR à la base mais de Valve quis sort sont nouveau casque à 1000 boules. Et ils n'ont pas tord dans leur critique, Valve normalement on attends d'eux la démocratisation, pas le hardware de riche/niche à 1000euros.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Dans l'émission il ne parlait pas de la VR à la base mais de Valve quis sort sont nouveau casque à 1000 boules. Et ils n'ont pas tord dans leur critique, Valve normalement on attends d'eux la démocratisation, pas le hardware de riche/niche à 1000euros.


Oue enfin a les entendre, on dirait que tes obligé dacheter un casque a 1000euros pour faire de la VR, alors que dans les faits, c'est un peu totalement faux :D

----------


## FixB

Je me rappelle que certains avaient ce genre de discours quand 3dfx sortait la première carte 3D....

----------


## 564.3

> Dans l'émission il ne parlait pas de la VR à la base mais de Valve quis sort sont nouveau casque à 1000 boules. Et ils n'ont pas tord dans leur critique, Valve normalement on attends d'eux la démocratisation, pas le hardware de riche/niche à 1000euros.


Ah ok, je n'ai pas encore regardé le replay. Je ne vois pas trop sur quelle base ils font ce raisonnement concernant les objectifs de Valve, par contre.
Peut-être en rapport à leur lancement des soldes violentes de jeux vidéos, mais c'est quand même les devs qui assument derrière.

----------


## 564.3

> Je vois dans le test que le jeu nécessite une bonne config (il recommande une 1070 mini), c'est vrai ça ? ça semble pas bien poussé niveau graphismes pourtant


Edit: en fait la partie gauche ça devait être de l'entrainement et après la pause au milieu une mission avec des IA.
J'avais fait une autre mission ensuite, mais je n'ai que le début parce que je n'avais pas mis assez de temps d'enregistrement.
En passant, j'ai perdu ma progression suite à je ne sais quelle mise à jour. Enfin, ce n'est pas bien dramatique.

Cible de rendu SteamVR 1711x1901 (SS 128%, choisi automatiquement pour mon matos Vive + GTX 1070).
Il y a les specs détaillées en haut à gauche. Il semblerait que j'en ai encore un peu sous la pédale, donc ça doit bien marcher avec du matos un peu moins puissant.

----------


## vectra

Je me suis tellement énervé en voyant la revue du Hp Reverb par Ars Technica que je me suis offert Beat Saber en analgésique.
Ben c'était bien  ::P: 
Même sur mon Lenovo explorer...

Effectivement, c'est le jeu par lequel il *faut* commencer en VR, le reste venant après. Un jeu à la fois simple et génial...
Ben sinon, c'est déjà énorme que les rédac-gens se mettent à parler de VR: c'est parce qu'on les a quasiment harcelés? 
J'aimerais bien un lien vers l'émission, tiens...

Sinon, j'ai vu passer des casques comme le mien à 100 euros sur HFR. Avec les manettes et tout. Le vendeur s'était payé un Pimax je crois...

----------


## nodulle

> J'aimerais bien un lien vers l'émission, tiens...


Sur la chaine youtube de Canard PC (quand ça sera en ligne).

----------


## Erokh

Ou sur Twitch, où les replays sont gardés.

Par contre je mets pas de lien: à chaque fois j'ai du mal à retrouver.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, j'ai réussit à faire fonctionner la démo X Wing VR développé par un étudiant. Finalement, avec la dernière version, il n'y a même pas besoin d'utiliser Revive. Par contre, il faut quand même avoir *OpenVR Advanced Setting* pour pouvoir modifier notre position. La mission se déroule en 3 phases. 
Phase 1 : Dogfight
Phase 2 : Surface de la Death Star où il faut neutraliser des Turbolasers et des chasseurs Tie
Phase 3 : tranchée de la Death Star. La phase la plus dur ou pas. J'ai dû la refaire au moins 20 fois avant de réussir. C'est aussi le passage le plus réussit.

Pour les 2 premières phases, le pilotage du X Wing est trop mal foutu. J'ai limite eu une nausée sur la Phase 2 tellement le modèle de vol est bien pourri.Il y a trop d'inertie et pas moyen de prendre de la vitesse.
Alors que si je le compare à la mission X Wing VR mission sur PSVR, je n'avais aucune nausée peu importe les manoeuvres.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour les 2 premières phases, le pilotage du X Wing est trop mal foutu. J'ai limite eu une nausée sur la Phase 2 tellement le modèle de vol est bien pourri.Il y a trop d'inertie et pas moyen de prendre de la vitesse.
> Alors que si je le compare à la mission X Wing VR mission sur PSVR, je n'avais aucune nausée peu importe les manoeuvres.


Je ne sais pas comment c'est présenté dans l'appli, mais c'est aussi (et peut-être surtout) une étude sur la cinétose « correlation between VR sickness and reference points in a 3D space ». Il y a un questionnaire à répondre ensuite.
Ça serait bizarre que ce ne soit pas mis en évidence, mais c'est ce que rapporte cette article: https://uploadvr.com/star-wars-x-wing-vr-game/

----------


## Erokh

> Bon, j'ai réussit à faire fonctionner la démo X Wing VR développé par un étudiant. Finalement, avec la dernière version, il n'y a même pas besoin d'utiliser Revive. Par contre, il faut quand même avoir *OpenVR Advanced Setting* pour pouvoir modifier notre position. La mission se déroule en 3 phases.


Bon bein je lance le download d'OVAS  ::|:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je ne sais pas comment c'est présenté dans l'appli, mais c'est aussi (et peut-être surtout) une étude sur la cinétose « correlation between VR sickness and reference points in a 3D space ». Il y a un questionnaire à répondre ensuite.
> Ça serait bizarre que ce ne soit pas mis en évidence, mais c'est ce que rapporte cette article: https://uploadvr.com/star-wars-x-wing-vr-game/


Son questionnaire serait utile si le modèle de vol était bien géré. Ca a été fait à l'arrache et fait exprès pour que la personne répond aux questionnaires en précisant qu'il a eu un malaise. Et du coup, dire en gros, vous avez vu, j'ai pondu un jeu, et un questionnaire. Et ensuite, il fera un rapprochement comme quoi la VR s'est le mal !!   ::ninja::

----------


## FixB

Est-ce que quelqu'un avec un Rift a essayé ça: https://gitlab.com/znixian/OpenOVR ??
Est-ce qu'il y a une amélioration des perfos notables (surtout CPU?) pour les jeux SteamVR?

----------


## vectra

Je viens de voir le passage de l'émission où ils parlent de VR, au tout début pratiquement.
Effectivement, Booboo assez blasé que tout le monde s'en foute, des remarques sur le prix de la solution Valve, même si les gars comprennent bien qu'il faut que le marché se développe par les early-entousiasts avant de pouvoir venir vraiment frapper le grand public. Ils estiment qu'il faudra environ 5 ans pour que les technos progressent et que les prix baissent, ce qui est loin d'être infondé.

Par contre, malgré l'évocation de la solution PSVR qui n'a pas semblé non plus soulever l'entousiasme (un peu le bas de la gamme en gros), pas d'évocations de solutions moins chères (WMR, Oculus), ni même de jeu qui en vaille la peine. Ce dernier point me chagrine assez quand-même, tant un truc comme Beat Saber met littéralement tout le monde d'accord.

----------


## 564.3

Survios enchaine les annonces: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ead_Onslaught/

Un jeu de zombie avec la licence The Walking Dead et un système de combat qui a l'air de cocher toutes les bonnes cases (sur le papier en tous cas).
J'ai pas mis le trailer parce que c'est un truc cinématique OSEF, mais j'ai hate de voir du gameplay.
C'est prévu pour la fin de l'année.

----------


## 564.3

> Par contre, malgré l'évocation de la solution PSVR qui n'a pas semblé non plus soulever l'entousiasme (un peu le bas de la gamme en gros), pas d'évocations de solutions moins chères (WMR, Oculus), ni même de jeu qui en vaille la peine. Ce dernier point me chagrine assez quand-même, tant un truc comme Beat Saber met littéralement tout le monde d'accord.


D'ailleurs va pas falloir trainer pour Beat Saber sur PC s'il y en a qui ne l'ont pas déjà, le prix passe à 30€ pour la sortie d'EA le 21 mai.
https://medium.com/@contact_13755/go...s-71051f5561bd
Ça fera une occase pour que CanardPC fasse enfin un article dessus, si le testeur ne fini pas en arrêt pour accident du travail  ::): 

Ils vont continuer à bosser sur le jeu de toute façon, c'est juste pour finir la roadmap prévue initialement.
Du coup ils sortent leur éditeur de niveau 2D (à voir ce que ça donne), qui ne marchera qu'avec des morceaux locaux et ceux de l'OST 1 (livrés avec).
Dans l'article, ils disent avoir fait trainer la sortie de l'éditeur le temps de trouver une bonne solution (légale) concernant les données audio, mais il n'y a toujours rien à l'horizon.

Ils ne parlent pas précisément des features dans la roadmap pour la suite, mais il y avait un mode multi simultané prévu (référence indirecte en mentionnant la communauté je pense, vu qu'un moddeur a aussi bossé sur la version officielle).
Et d'autres morceaux, dont le DLC pack 2.

Ça serait quand même bien qu'ils centralisent des maps communautaires pour les morceaux qu'ils distribuent, parce que je ne suis toujours pas fans de passages "stream" bourrins (percu répétitive et rapide) qu'on trouve dans quelques morceaux. Je préfère donner des "vrais" coups de sabre qu'agiter les poignets, mais pour passer ces trucs y a pas le choix.

----------


## vectra

https://uploadvr.com/beat-saber-price-increase/

J'allais en parler  ::o: 
Il reste genre une semaine pour acheter le jeu à 20 euros sur Steam; après, le jeu en full-release sera à 30 boules, avec upgrade gratuite pour les early-accessers par définition  :;): 


J'ai beau être par définition opposé aux jeux de ryhtme, qui illustrent un peu trop l'absence d'inspiration pour le gameplay ou de vraie idée de jeu, ou de défi technique, je peux difficilement trouver quelque chose à redire à Beat Saber. Ce jeu passe sur toutes les solutions VR disponibles, est à la fois simple et addictif, touche un public très -très- large (il suffit de voir les vidéos en full-body tracking disponibles sur youtube), et contribue à justifier l'upgrade vers des solutions de VR plus haut de gamme. 

Cependant, je trouve que l'usage de la VR n'est pas forcément optimal, même s'il est totalement convaincant. Je veux dire par là qu'on pourrait implémenter une bonne partie du gameplay avec un système genre Kinect, car ça manque un peu de roomscale ou d'actions qui demanderaient d'orienter le regard. Mais c'est très réussi comme ça, et ce jeu me semble nettement plus convaincant et abouti que pas mal de jeu qui utilisent totalement le roomscale, donc bon...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> https://uploadvr.com/beat-saber-price-increase/
> 
> J'allais en parler 
> Il reste genre une semaine pour acheter le jeu à 20 euros sur Steam; après, le jeu en full-release sera à 30 boules, avec upgrade gratuite pour les early-accessers par définition 
> 
> 
> J'ai beau être par définition opposé aux jeux de ryhtme, qui illustrent un peu trop l'absence d'inspiration pour le gameplay ou de vraie idée de jeu, ou de défi technique, je peux difficilement trouver quelque chose à redire à Beat Saber. Ce jeu passe sur toutes les solutions VR disponibles, est à la fois simple et addictif, touche un public très -très- large (il suffit de voir les vidéos en full-body tracking disponibles sur youtube), et contribue à justifier l'upgrade vers des solutions de VR plus haut de gamme. 
> 
> Cependant, je trouve que l'usage de la VR n'est pas forcément optimal, même s'il est totalement convaincant. Je veux dire par là qu'on pourrait implémenter une bonne partie du gameplay avec un système genre Kinect, car ça manque un peu de roomscale ou d'actions qui demanderaient d'orienter le regard. Mais c'est très réussi comme ça, et ce jeu me semble nettement plus convaincant et abouti que pas mal de jeu qui utilisent totalement le roomscale, donc bon...



Au dela de la cinétose, du ticket d'entrée, de la difficulté de faire de la pub pour le gameplay VR, le GROS, l'ENORME soucis de la VR, c'est la fragmentation du marché (qui est déja bien maigre)

Tu ne sais pas la place dont disposent les joueurs, donc tu ne vas pas sortir un jeu qui nécessite un gros roomscale. Tout le monde n'a pas d'oculus Touch, donc tu ne peux pas sortir un jeu où les mouvements des doigts ont une influence sur le gameplay, sinon les HTC et WMR vont galerer... Et du coup, ca empêche d'avoir de VRAIES grosses évolution de gameplay que la VR peut apporter.
Et je ne parle pas de l'écrasante domination du PSVR, où la grosse majorité des joueurs jouent assis sur son canapé, sans forcément avoir les moves qui vont bien.

----------


## vectra

Beat est un des rares jeux qui soit implémenté partout et passe bien partout, justement parce qu'il est parcimonieux dans les fonctionnalités qu'il exige.

Mais effectivement, la fragmentation pourrait niquer le game. Mention spéciale à Oculus, qui s'évertue toujours à définir un ecosystème 100% propriétaire et fermé. Au moins, avec le Touch, il peut maintenant justifier qu'il a besoin de jeux spéciaux, ce qui n'était pas du tout le cas de la génération précédente....

----------


## 564.3

Sinon il y a Audica qui est plus complexe et exigeant que Beat Saber, je trouve.
La surface de spawn est très grande (~180° à l'horizontal et pas mal en vertical aussi), la précision et le timing requis sont plus élevé, mais c'est du tir donc c'est plus simple physiquement. D'autant que (pour l'instant) il n'y a pas d'obstacle à éviter, donc pas besoin de se déplacer.
Disons que les enchainements sont assez complexes (et il y a des projectiles à taper au corps à corps en plus), mais il y a moins de risques de se faire des nœuds avec les bras.

Globalement je préfère quand même Beat Saber, parce que le mouvement est plus physique justement.


Sinon, le plus petit dénominateur commun pour les devs de jeux ça reste le PSVR: les moves ont seulement une gachette et 5 boutons en façade, un tracking très imprécis à 180°, dans une zone en général petite (volume contraint techniquement, genre 2m³ max).
Et c'est la plus grosse part de marché. Selon les infos de Sony, le PSVR sera compatible PS5.
Comme c'est parti, le PSVR2 arrivera peut-être au même moment que la 2e génération de VR PC, donc ce n'est pas près de s'améliorer.

----------


## vectra

C'est un peu comme space pirate trainer?
C'est sympa comme jeu, mais perso je passe pas mal de temps accroupi par terre planqué derrière mon bouclier et un bout de mur. Et c'est un poil répétitif, bien que très réussi.
Je vois ça comme un bon warm-up, mais ça me semble moins addictif que Beat.

----------


## Kazemaho

> C'est un peu comme space pirate trainer?
> C'est sympa comme jeu, mais perso je passe pas mal de temps accroupi par terre planqué derrière mon bouclier et un bout de mur. Et c'est un poil répétitif, bien que très réussi.
> Je vois ça comme un bon warm-up, mais ça me semble moins addictif que Beat.


Ca c'est parce que tu es mauvais...  ::ninja:: 
#teamdoublefouet

----------


## 564.3

> C'est un peu comme space pirate trainer?
> C'est sympa comme jeu, mais perso je passe pas mal de temps accroupi par terre planqué derrière mon bouclier et un bout de mur. Et c'est un poil répétitif, bien que très réussi.
> Je vois ça comme un bon warm-up, mais ça me semble moins addictif que Beat.


Un peu, au sens où c'est un jeu d'arcade avec des flingues et une ambiance futuriste.

Audica est un jeu de rythme avec des séquences fixes, où le timing est un élément central.
SPT est un jeu de shoot avec des vagues qui ont une logique mais dont le comportement est random, sans contrainte de timing. Il y a plus de variété d'armes et d'ennemis.
Dans les deux cas il y a des bonus de précision et de combo, mais ils sont plus importants dans Audica.

Pour moi les 3 sont excellents et très différents. Faut dire que c'est le genre de jeux que j'aime bien, typiquement j'ai plusieurs dizaines d'heures de jeu sur chaque (enfin ptet pas encore sur Audica).

Mais effectivement, Beat Saber est le plus instinctif et défoulant (taper).

----------


## Luthor

Salut tout le monde,
En promo sur Steam je recommand eun petit jeu san prétention mais bien sympa : Xion.
C'est un shoot em up où on dirige son vaisseau à la main, comme dans l'expérience "the lab" sur Steam.

On peut customiser son vaisseau et je pense qu'à partir d'un moment on devra faire des sacrifices entre la puissance et la place que prend le vaisseau.
Après quoi, on se balade dans des décors bien sympathiques en évitant les obstacles. C'est très cool ^^

Une petite vidéo :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-UwNI9bD9c

----------


## Erokh

> Au dela de la cinétose, du ticket d'entrée, de la difficulté de faire de la pub pour le gameplay VR, le GROS, l'ENORME soucis de la VR, c'est la fragmentation du marché (qui est déja bien maigre)
> 
> Tu ne sais pas la place dont disposent les joueurs, donc tu ne vas pas sortir un jeu qui nécessite un gros roomscale. Tout le monde n'a pas d'oculus Touch, donc tu ne peux pas sortir un jeu où les mouvements des doigts ont une influence sur le gameplay, sinon les HTC et WMR vont galerer... Et du coup, ca empêche d'avoir de VRAIES grosses évolution de gameplay que la VR peut apporter.
> Et je ne parle pas de l'écrasante domination du PSVR, où la grosse majorité des joueurs jouent assis sur son canapé, sans forcément avoir les moves qui vont bien.


Le seul truc que j'arrive à reprocher à Beat Saber, c'est le choix des musiques (parce qu'elles sont pas à mon goût) et parfois le manque de lien entre musique et cubes en difficulté inférieure.

----------


## madfox

> Tout le monde n'a pas de wand avec son trackpad, donc tu ne peux pas sortir de jeux complexes avec un nombre infini de boutons configurable, sinon le Rift et WMR vont galerer... Et du coup, ca empêche d'avoir de VRAIES grosses évolution de gameplay que la VR peut apporter.


Fixed.  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui achètent leur jeux chez Oculus et comptent prendre le Quest, quelques jeux non négligeables qui ne seront pas cross-buy: Beat Saber, Moss, SuperHot

J'imagine qu'on aura une liste complète d'ici la sortie.

----------


## Hideo

Un jeu Walking Dead d'annoncé.


Par les types de Survios (Raw Data, Creed, Sprint Vector)

----------


## septicflesh

Bon sayé, je me suis acheté beat saber sur steam avec la version MONSTERCAT MUSIC PACK VOL. 1 a 30 euros, meme si ce n'est pas mon style de music mais avec le jeu ça va bien^^ Et j'ai mal au BRAS xD
Du coup je découvre mais comme je le disais je ne suis pas tres doué pour les jeu de rythme du coup je joue en normal pour l'instant xD.

J'essaye de remonter le topic, mais je ne vois pas l'info, quelqu'un peu me ré expliquer comment installer des mobs pour avoir d'autre musique ? 
Merci ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Bon sayé, je me suis acheté beat saber sur steam avec la version MONSTERCAT MUSIC PACK VOL. 1 a 30 euros, meme si ce n'est pas mon style de music mais avec le jeu ça va bien^^ Et j'ai mal au BRAS xD
> Du coup je découvre mais comme je le disais je ne suis pas tres doué pour les jeu de rythme du coup je joue en normal pour l'instant xD.
> 
> J'essaye de remonter le topic, mais je ne vois pas l'info, quelqu'un peu me ré expliquer comment installer des mobs pour avoir d'autre musique ? 
> Merci


J'ai pas encore réinstallé les mods depuis le DLC pack, mais le module le plus simple est celui là normalement:
https://github.com/beat-saber-moddin...ller/releases/

Le 21 mai il y aura un nouveau patch, ça rendra potentiellement HS certains mods comme à chaque fois que le code change.
Je ne sais pas si avec l'éditeur de niveau officiel la façon d'importer la musique changera, cette partie sera peut-être plus simple et plus pérennes pour les moddeurs. Et faisable sans mods, surtout.

----------


## ExPanda

> J'ai beau être par définition opposé aux jeux de ryhtme, qui illustrent un peu trop l'absence d'inspiration pour le gameplay ou de vraie idée de jeu, ou de défi technique


Tu y vas fort là, parce qu'être "opposé" à un style de jeu qui repose principalement sur le feeling, donc le gameplay pur, c'est un peu comme être opposé à la musique sans paroles.  ::P: 
Que tu n'aimes pas la plupart de ces jeux car ils se foulent pas et ne sont pas top ça se comprend facilement, mais être opposé à un style, quand même !




> Salut tout le monde,
> En promo sur Steam je recommand eun petit jeu san prétention mais bien sympa : Xion.
> C'est un shoot em up où on dirige son vaisseau à la main, comme dans l'expérience "the lab" sur Steam.


J'ai jeté un oeil, mais le décor qui avance tout seul ça risque de me rendre malade, alors j'essaie même pas.  ::ninja:: 




> Fixed.


Les manettes WMR ont un trackpad, donc techniquement vu qu'elles ont aussi un stick, elles ont plus de boutons qu'un wand.  ::siffle:: 




> Le seul truc que j'arrive à reprocher à Beat Saber, c'est le choix des musiques (parce qu'elles sont pas à mon goût) et parfois le manque de lien entre musique et cubes en difficulté inférieure.


Pour les musiques c'est une question de goût, c'est pas forcément mon trip non plus (ce ne sont pas des chansons que j'écouterais comme ça quoi), mais il faut reconnaître qu'elles collent bien au jeu. Et puis on s'en fout, il y a les mods.  ::ninja:: 
Concernant les niveaux de difficulté je suis d'accord avec toi, je trouve que le jeu ne devient intéressant qu'à partir du mode expert, en dessous c'est "enfant/enfant+/tutorial".

----------


## madfox

> Les manettes WMR ont un trackpad, donc techniquement vu qu'elles ont aussi un stick, elles ont plus de boutons qu'un wand.


Touché! Pour le coup, c'est vrai qu'elles sont plutôt cool les manettes WMR.  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

Niveau fonctionnalité oui, par contre l'ergonomie (ET CE PUTAIN DE CACHE PILES) c'est pas ça.  ::|:

----------


## septicflesh

> J'ai pas encore réinstallé les mods depuis le DLC pack, mais le module le plus simple est celui là normalement:
> https://github.com/beat-saber-moddin...ller/releases/
> 
> Le 21 mai il y aura un nouveau patch, ça rendra potentiellement HS certains mods comme à chaque fois que le code change.
> Je ne sais pas si avec l'éditeur de niveau officiel la façon d'importer la musique changera, cette partie sera peut-être plus simple et plus pérennes pour les moddeurs. Et faisable sans mods, surtout.


J'ai dl le mod mais pendant l'isntallation il y a plein de truc a cocher, faut tout laisser pas défaut ?

----------


## vectra

J'ai mesuré mon IPD viteuf ce matin, avec un double-décimètre et un mirroir grossissant.
En gros, entre les deux centres des pupilles, y'a 7 cm. Je ne vois pas de moyen de faire plus précis, même en prenant une photo. Il faudrait que j'ai un étalon-cm à la même profondeur que la cornée...

----------


## 564.3

> Niveau fonctionnalité oui, par contre l'ergonomie (ET CE PUTAIN DE CACHE PILES) c'est pas ça.


D'ailleurs pour ses nouvelles manettes Oculus a repris le système de cache qui se barre tout seul, parmi les bonnes idées éprouvées par les WMR  ::): 
Enfin c'est le retours d'un des gars de Tested suite à une semaine d'usage du Quest.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai dl le mod mais pendant l'isntallation il y a plein de truc a cocher, faut tout laisser pas défaut ?


Normalement il y a des catégories et des descriptions, c'est une liste de mods.
Potentiellement il y en a qui risquent d'entrainer des problèmes, vaut peut-être mieux seulement prendre ceux de base pour démarrer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai mesuré mon IPD viteuf ce matin, avec un double-décimètre et un mirroir grossissant.
> En gros, entre les deux centres des pupilles, y'a 7 cm. Je ne vois pas de moyen de faire plus précis, même en prenant une photo. Il faudrait que j'ai un étalon-cm à la même profondeur que la cornée...


Ceux qui portent des lunettes ont l'info normalement. Pour les autres il y a la technique du miroir ou prendre un casque réglable et faire des essais.
Il parait qu'il y a des applis sur téléphone aussi, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut.

Pour le miroir, le principe c'est de cacher un œil et aligner l'autre sur une référence de mesure (0 ou 10 par exemple), puis inverser et regarder à quelle graduation passe celui qui était masqué/fermé.
Vaut peut-être mieux un miroir simple, pour limiter les problèmes optiques, mais normalement c'est en ligne droite pour chaque œil donc ça n'a pas d'impact.

Edit: explications détaillées, le principe est d'éviter que l'œil dominant fausse la mesure si on garde les deux ouverts http://doc-ok.org/?p=898

----------


## ExPanda

> D'ailleurs pour ses nouvelles manettes Oculus a repris le système de cache qui se barre tout seul, parmi les bonnes idées éprouvées par les WMR 
> Enfin c'est le retours d'un des gars de Tested suite à une semaine d'usage du Quest.


Je pige pas comment ce genre de truc peut passer les tests.
C'est pas comme si c'était quelque chose qui n'arrive que dans un cas bien particulier, tu le remarques dès que tu prends la manette en main ! Il suffirait d'une attache un peu plus grosse mais non, "ça va bien ils mettront de l'adhésif".

----------


## vectra

> Ceux qui portent des lunettes ont l'info normalement. Pour les autres il y a la technique du miroir ou prendre un casque réglable et faire des essais.
> Il parait qu'il y a des applis sur téléphone aussi, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut.
> 
> Pour le miroir, le principe c'est de cacher un œil et aligner l'autre sur une référence de mesure (0 ou 10 par exemple), puis inverser et regarder à quelle graduation passe celui qui était masqué/fermé.
> Vaut peut-être mieux un miroir simple, pour limiter les problèmes optiques, mais normalement c'est en ligne droite pour chaque œil donc ça n'a pas d'impact.
> 
> Edit: explications détaillées, le principe est d'éviter que l'œil dominant fausse la mesure si on garde les deux ouverts http://doc-ok.org/?p=898


Du coup, je suis allé modifier la valeur de l'IPD dans les prefs du WMR, et effectivement ça va nettement mieux. J'ai l'impression d'avoir gagné en FOV et surtout je vois plus net. Plus besoin de loucher autant...
Petit souci: je suis passé de 63.5mm à 67.5mm, soit la valeur max.
Du coup, je me rends compte de l'importance de l'IPD par rapport à la morphologie... 
J'aurais tendance à privilégier, dans le futur, des modèles qui permettent un ajustement manuel de l'IPD... à condition que ça aille jusqu'à ma morphologie  ::o:

----------


## Erokh

> J'ai mesuré mon IPD viteuf ce matin, avec un double-décimètre et un mirroir grossissant.
> En gros, entre les deux centres des pupilles, y'a 7 cm. Je ne vois pas de moyen de faire plus précis, même en prenant une photo. Il faudrait que j'ai un étalon-cm à la même profondeur que la cornée...


Quand j'ai demandé mon IPD à mon ophtalmo, il a sorti sa tablette, a pris une photo de ma tronche, et a tracé une ligne entre mes deux pupilles. Je sais pas quelle est la précision de ce genre de truc, du coup. 
Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'aurais pensé qu'il l'avait déjà mesurée pour commander les verres/montures aux bonnes dimensions... mais peut-être que pour un myope (mon cas), l'IPD n'a pas d'importance?

----------


## 564.3

> Quand j'ai demandé mon IPD à mon ophtalmo, il a sorti sa tablette, a pris une photo de ma tronche, et a tracé une ligne entre mes deux pupilles. Je sais pas quelle est la précision de ce genre de truc, du coup. 
> Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'aurais pensé qu'il l'avait déjà mesurée pour commander les verres/montures aux bonnes dimensions... mais peut-être que pour un myope (mon cas), l'IPD n'a pas d'importance?


C'est probable que la tablette de l'ophtalmo suppose que tu focalises dessus et fait un calcul pour compenser, comme les devs de l'appli iPhone EyeMeasure, qui ont expliqué le fonctionnement dans un commentaire sur Reddit https://old.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...d_ios/ejlce7m/

Avec le double décimètre et le miroir, faudrait prévoir la calculette en plus si on ne ferme pas les yeux alternativement  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pige pas comment ce genre de truc peut passer les tests.
> C'est pas comme si c'était quelque chose qui n'arrive que dans un cas bien particulier, tu le remarques dès que tu prends la manette en main ! Il suffirait d'une attache un peu plus grosse mais non, "ça va bien ils mettront de l'adhésif".


C'est pas le cas de tous les utilisateurs, à priori ça se produit quand on se crispe un peu sur la prise (ce qui peut arriver, en VR).
J'ai recherché la ref: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4T71x7wvO0&t=875 jusqu'à 15:10

----------


## septicflesh

En ce moment sur le store oculus il y a un jeu de réflexion, aventure a -50% à 14,99 du nom de Obduction pendant 8h
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...72728086074533

Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut mais le trailer a l'air sympa et traduit en Français.

Quelqu'un déjà entendu parlé de cette OVNI ?

Edit : D'apres les retours ça été developpé par cyan le studio qui a dev Myst et il y a pas mal de bon retour, bon je prends ^^
Les gens recommandent une CG 1070 minimum pour bien profiter du jeu

----------


## 564.3

> En ce moment sur le store oculus il y a un jeu de réflexion, aventure a -50% à 14,99 du nom de Obduction pendant 8h
> https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...72728086074533
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut mais le trailer a l'air sympa et traduit en Français.
> 
> Quelqu'un déjà entendu parlé de cette OVNI ?
> 
> Edit : D'apres les retours ça été developpé par cyan le studio qui a dev Myst et il y a pas mal de bon retour, bon je prends ^^
> Les gens recommandent une CG 1070 minimum pour bien profiter du jeu


J'ai hésité plusieurs fois à l'acheter, il parait que le portage VR n'est pas au top.
https://uploadvr.com/obduction-vr-review/
https://www.roadtovr.com/obduction-v...-rift-myst-vr/
À voir ce que ça donne maintenant. Mais je crois que je finirais aussi par y jouer… en plus j'ai backé leur prochain jeu.


J'ai un peu joué à la beta de Swords of Gargantua, et c'est cool mais pas sans défauts.

J'ai un problème de perf bizarre dans la première zone, un drop de frame toutes les 10s même quand il ne se passe rien, et mon CPU/GPU sont à genre 60%. La zone de menu et la 2e zone, pas de pbs.
La position du joueur a aussi un micro réajustement par moments, je ne sais pas pourquoi.

La locomotion est assez étrange: il y a un déplacement au stick/tackpad classique, mais ce n'est ni vraiment orienté par le controleur ni par le casque. Il y a une sorte d'inertie. Enfin, ce n'est pas dramatique.
Il y a aussi un mécanisme d'esquive, mais au lieu de simplement cliquer dans une direction, il faut faire trigger + mouvement de tête (ou se pencher) puis c'est amplifié. Pour l'instant je ne maitrise pas vraiment le truc, j'ai pas le reflexe de le faire au bon moment ou alors je n'arrive pas à le faire correctement. À voir sur la durée, j'aime bien le principe de devoir bouger mais ça ne marche pas super pour l'instant.

Le gameplay est assez arcade, faut connaitre les 3-4 animations d'attaque des ennemis et réagir en conséquence. C'est trop rigide à mon gout, mais ça marche bien quand même.
Ils ont géré une sorte de KO où on est hors du corps pendant quelques seconde. C'est plutôt cool, mais c'est aussi déclenché de façon trop mécanique: quand l'ennemi fait son attaque spéciale, si on n'a pas l'arme qui peut parer, ça ne sert à rien d'essayer et il faut esquiver sinon on est systématiquement KO.

Le feeling des armes est plutôt cool par contre, elles ont ce qu'il faut de latence pour qu'on sente une pseudo différence de poids sans que ce soit gênant. Les bruitages sont pas mal. Par contre le feedback visuel des impacts fait un peu trop arcade / scripté.

Sinon pour l'instant la partie solo est sympa, il y a des vagues à défoncer avec des objectifs et du scoring. J'ai vu 6-7 ennemis différents, ce qui est déjà pas mal en 1h. J'ai du passer une 15e de niveaux.
Malgré les defauts je pense me le prendre quand il sortira, c'est tout ce que j'aime  ::): 

J'ai pas testé le multi, même pas regardé comment ça marchait. Faudra que je teste ça demain éventuellement (s'il y a des canards ou des randoms qui trainent).

----------


## 564.3

J'ai vu quelques options pour utiliser LIV avec Swords of Gargantua alors j'ai voulu tester tant que j'y avais encore accès, mais le rendu des armes et des niveaux est bizarre. Avec l'effet de latence des armes, ça ne rend pas terrible en plus.
Sinon pas grand chose de neuf, je n'ai pas vraiment réussi à me faire à la locomotion et j'ai signalé ça.

Tant que j'y étais, j'ai fait quelques autres tests et surtout enregistré des gameplays MR de mes morceaux favoris de Beat Saber:
- Rum n' Bass de l'OST 2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4CzNXe5Ek0
- Till It's Over du DLC: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LbSEwesGmg
Comme d'hab, c'est du full combo en expert sinon je ne montre pas  ::ninja:: 
En passant, je ne savais pas que maintenant ils mettaient les blocs transparents sur la caméra externe.
Edit: en fait c'était déjà le cas avant mais il y avait une texture quand même à l'approche.


Avec tous ceux qui vont débarquer en VR avec un Rift S ou un Valve Index, il y a des listes de recommandations de jeux sur Reddit.

Dans les commentaires j'ai vu ce mod pour Elite Dangerous qui est dans la même lignée qu'un autre pour DCS: ajouter un overlay avec des zones activables en VR par dessus la géométrie des tableaux de bord.       
Le dev a aussi ajouté un remplacement de joysticks à la VTOL. C'est encore en alpha, mais à tester…
https://github.com/dantman/elite-vr-cockpit

----------


## nodulle

J'avais pas capté que Till It's Over était dans le DLC. Il existe une version remappé qui est pas mal du tout !  ::): 

Sinon je me suis pris BoxVR et c'est pas mal du tout, ça va me permettre de m'entretenir en petit peu. Et c'est surtout parce qu'il quitte l'Early Access le 21 mai et il passera donc à une trentaine d'euro au lieu de vingt.

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai testé *Protocol VR* ce weekend.
Pour l'instant je ne suis pas emballé plus que ça. Dans les bons points l'univers est sympa, le roomscale bien géré, le héro qui parle beaucoup et les touches d'humour fonctionnent pas trop mal, mais...
On passe son temps à suivre ce que nous dit l'IA, littéralement. "Vas ici, fais ça", chaque énigme est une sorte de mini-jeu simpliste avant de passer à la suivante, et si le jeu veut nous encourager à ne pas suivre le protocole (il y a une liste de violations au protocole dans le menu, des succès associés etc.), quand on le fait on a juste droit à une ligne de texte qui nous dit qu'on a fait une connerie, une cinématique (que l'on peut accélérer, mais qui reste trop longue), et on reprend au point de sauvegarde précédent, qui nous oblige à refaire TOUTE la séquence. Si on pouvait passer la cinématique directement et reprendre moins loin ça pourrait être sympa de chercher, mais au final plutôt que de chercher les moyens de perdre comme le jeu semble le demander, on les évite parce que c'est chiant et ça n'apporte rien, sauf cocher une case dans une liste seulement accessible depuis le menu principal.
J'ai joué deux heures et j'ai toujours l'impression d'être dans le tuto, à voir si ça se débride après. Je pense que j'attendais peut-être trop du jeu, avec sa description on aurait pu penser à une sorte de Stanley Parable, mais au final il est vachement moins meta.

Sinon il faudra expliquer au développeurs que les manettes VR ont un bouton grip aussi, parce que maintenir la gâchette appuyée pour tenir un objet dans sa main c'est super relou.  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

> J'avais pas capté que Till It's Over était dans le DLC. Il existe une version remappé qui est pas mal du tout !


Ouais j'avais vu quand t'en avais déjà parlé. Il y a 2 versions communautaire, faudra que je le teste pour voir si le mapping est mieux.
Mais j'ai la flemme de réinstaller les mods sachant qu'il y a un patch demain. Ça me fait des doutes en moins quand il y a des problèmes de perf.
D'ailleurs bizarre avec Liv il valait mieux que la fenêtre du jeu n'ait pas le focus Windows, alors que je croyais que c'était l'inverse  ::blink::

----------


## 564.3

Pendant ce temps, chez les moddeurs de Blade & Sorcery, on ajoute des flingues…
Une vidéo de 5+ minutes d'exécutions (il y en a des plutôt cool) https://youtu.be/aKEoqoyfjXM

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Cool, la prochaine étape se serait de pousser le mods plus loin pour nous permettre de faire du Gun kata  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai vu quelques options pour utiliser LIV avec Swords of Gargantua alors j'ai voulu tester tant que j'y avais encore accès, mais le rendu des armes et des niveaux est bizarre. Avec l'effet de latence des armes, ça ne rend pas terrible en plus.
> Sinon pas grand chose de neuf, je n'ai pas vraiment réussi à me faire à la locomotion et j'ai signalé ça.
> 
> Tant que j'y étais, j'ai fait quelques autres tests et surtout enregistré des gameplays MR de mes morceaux favoris de Beat Saber:
> - Rum n' Bass de l'OST 2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4CzNXe5Ek0
> - Till It's Over du DLC: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LbSEwesGmg
> Comme d'hab, c'est du full combo en expert sinon je ne montre pas 
> En passant, je ne savais pas que maintenant ils mettaient les blocs transparents sur la caméra externe.
> Edit: en fait c'était déjà le cas avant mais il y avait une texture quand même à l'approche.
> ...


Très sympa cette petite liste, je vais la rajouter dans l'OP. J'en ai profité pour choper Crisis VRigade. Vraiment tout bête sur le principe, mais ca marche très bien en VR.

----------


## vectra

N'est-ce pas!  ::o:

----------


## septicflesh

Apres la maj de beat saber, j'ai perdu mes musics que j'ai dl via beatdrop  ::(: , j'imagine que je dois attendre une maj du mod ?

----------


## 564.3

> Apres la maj de beat saber, j'ai perdu mes musics que j'ai dl via beatdrop , j'imagine que je dois attendre une maj du mod ?


Ouais, comme à chaque patch du jeu il faut mettre à jour les mods.
La v1.0 était dispo en avance pour les moddeurs, ils ont rendu public des versions compatibles 3 min après la sortie officielle.
Ref: https://old.reddit.com/r/beatsaber/c...es_if/eogczqx/

D'un autre coté on devrait pouvoir charger des morceaux externes sans mods maintenant, mais je n'ai pas encore regardé / testé.

----------


## Grosnours

Perso j'ai du :
*désinstaller le jeu
*vider le répertoire dans Steam pour être sur d'avoir purgé tous les mods après avoir fait un backup du dossier chanson
*télécharger le jeu
*re-télécharger les derniers mod via le mod manager récent tout léger dont j'ai oublié le nom
*recopier le dossier chanson d'avant dans le dossier Steam
*vérifier l'intégrité du cache dans Steam
et enfin ça a marché correctement.

----------


## Couillu

Quelqu'un referait un rapide topo de ce qu'il faut installer pour avoir les songs custom d'ailleurs ?  ::siffle::  ::lol:: 

J'ai trouvé ça : https://www.vrandfun.com/add-custom-...at-saber-mods/

Mais ça m'avait l'air bien plus simple dans mes souvenirs...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Il y a beaucoup plus simple, suffit juste de récupérer le nouveau Setup du mods et le réinstaller par dessus l'ancienne. 
https://uploadvr.com/how-to-fix-beat-saber-mods/

----------


## Grosnours

> Quelqu'un referait un rapide topo de ce qu'il faut installer pour avoir les songs custom d'ailleurs ? 
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça : https://www.vrandfun.com/add-custom-...at-saber-mods/
> 
> Mais ça m'avait l'air bien plus simple dans mes souvenirs...


Tu peux passer les détails avec un mod manager, comme mod assistant : https://github.com/Assistant/ModAssistant
Lance le, approuve le message pour débloquer l'accès à la fenêtre mod puis une fois dedans coche les mods relatifs aux chansons de la première partie de la liste (mods essentiels).
Lance le jeu et tu trouveras en solo/party de nouvelles listes de chansons que tu pourras remplir va téléchargement.

----------


## Couillu

> Il y a beaucoup plus simple, suffit juste de récupérer le nouveau Setup du mods et le réinstaller par dessus l'ancienne. 
> https://uploadvr.com/how-to-fix-beat-saber-mods/


J'avais pas de mods installés avant.  :;): 




> Tu peux passer les détails avec un mod manager, comme mod assistant : https://github.com/Assistant/ModAssistant
> Lance le, approuve le message pour débloquer l'accès à la fenêtre mod puis une fois dedans coche les mods relatifs aux chansons de la première partie de la liste (mods essentiels).
> Lance le jeu et tu trouveras en solo/party de nouvelles listes de chansons que tu pourras remplir va téléchargement.


Super merci !  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Tiens, Assetto Corsa a un WE gratos, c'est peut-être l'occase de tester

https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Assetto_Corsa/

----------


## Erokh

Je ressors d'une séance de visionnage de série avec Big screen beta.
Y'a pas à chier : c'est quand même top pour l'immersion d'avoir un écran géant virtuel et d'être dans un ciné en 3D, avec la salle éclairée en fonction de la luminosité de l'écran. Et peu importe que la définition soit pas au top. Ça n'empêche pas du tout de profiter de la projection. J'ai testé avec deadpool2 et game of throne.

J'apprécie aussi beaucoup deoVR, qui permet lui de lire très simplement les vidéos 180 et 360, mais pour les projections de films 16/9, il lui manque le décorum de Big screen, qui permet de se faire une idée de l'échelle de l'écran.

----------


## Couillu

Moi j'ai enfin acheté Beat Saber avant la sortie d'early access et y'a pas à chier, les mods + les nouvelles chanson ça fait un sacré renouveau. Vous avez des chansons que vous kiffez particulièrement ? J'ai fait du Gorillaz et du Daft Punk hier, c'est quand même génial sur des morceaux qu'on connait  ::love:: 


Et j'ai testé Project Cars II, mon pc galère un peu, la conduite est bien dure à la manette mais c'est prometteur.

----------


## vectra

Perso j'accroche pas encore en dehors du mode carrière.
Par contre, je dois être spécialement nul parce que, passé un certain nombre de missions réussies, je n'arrive plus à atteindre les scores minimums requis même avec des quasi sans-faute.

----------


## 564.3

> Perso j'accroche pas encore en dehors du mode carrière.
> Par contre, je dois être spécialement nul parce que, passé un certain nombre de missions réussies, je n'arrive plus à atteindre les scores minimums requis même avec des quasi sans-faute.


Pour maximiser le score, à part maintenir le multiplicateur au taquet, le principal est d'avoir un gros angle de frappe avant/après le cube. Puis la précision de la découpe (bien en deux) permet de gratter quelques points de plus.
Les angles de référence ont changé, mais c'est expliqué dans le jeu (dans le tutoriel peut-être, ou rappelé ailleurs).

De toute façon ça dépend des enchainements, c'est plus ou moins facile selon le contexte. Le principe est d'avoir pas mal d'amplitude de frappe sans trop se prendre la tête.

J'avais déjà plus de 50h de jeu avant de faire la campagne donc j'ai tout enchainé sans trop m'en rendre compte, mais c'est normal que les challenges demandent pas mal d'entrainement sinon.


À part ça j'ai essayé de me remettre à BoxVR maintenant que la V1 est sortie, mais les cibles spawn 2m trop bas et suivent leurs trajectoire normale de courbe descendante. Je les vois rapidement avant qu'elles ne passent à travers le sol, hors d'atteinte.
Bizarrement je n'ai pas vu d'autres personnes s'en plaindre, mais j'ai créé un sujet sur le forum "support" Steam du jeu… on verra ce que ça donne.

----------


## nodulle

> À part ça j'ai essayé de me remettre à BoxVR maintenant que la V1 est sortie, mais les cibles spawn 2m trop bas et suivent leurs trajectoire normale de courbe descendante. Je les vois rapidement avant qu'elles ne passent à travers le sol, hors d'atteinte.
> Bizarrement je n'ai pas vu d'autres personnes s'en plaindre, mais j'ai créé un sujet sur le forum "support" Steam du jeu… on verra ce que ça donne.


Aucun problème de mon coté, ça spawn comme avant. Par contre j'ai essayer de me faire des playlist perso mais ça ne marche pas. Impossible d'ajouter des chansons. C'est indiqué "Traitement..." en bas à droite mais il ne se passe rien...

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Et bien voilà, j'ai cassé la tirelire et me suis offert le Rift S, n'y pouvant plus d'attendre pour découvrir la VR.

Tout d'abord très satisfait, j'ai fini par me lasser des démos et autres mini-jeux aussi j'ai acheté mes trois premiers jeux.

_Robo Recall_ dont je viens d'effectuer ma première séance hier soir. J'ai envie de dire : "Enfin, ça joue !". C'est de l'arcade mais c'est nerveux, intuitif et ça défoule. On se prend facilement à se la péter sur le champ de bataille en enchainant arrachage de membres, renvois de projectiles , coup de fusil à pompe dans la tronche... Jouissif !

Les deux autres jeux sont en téléchargement et je suis impatient _Arktika.1_ (parce que 4A Games tout de même) et _Lone Echo_.

Voili voilou pour mon ptit retour perso...

Ah oui, et question, des nouvelles du portage Resident Evil 7 (PC) en VR ?

Bonne journée

----------


## ExPanda

Robo Recall est toujours dans ma liste de jeux à choper, j'avais bien aimé sa démo (Bullet Train)
Bon choix pour Lone Echo  ::): 

N'oublie pas Beat Saber.  ::ninja:: 
(Dommage à quelques jours près il était encore en EA et moins cher)

----------


## Ngo Toumba

> N'oublie pas Beat Saber. 
> (Dommage à quelques jours près il était encore en EA et moins cher)


Ouai, j'l'ai mis dans ma liste. C'est un genre de Guitar Hero, c'est bien ça ?

----------


## 564.3

> Ouai, j'l'ai mis dans ma liste. C'est un genre de Guitar Hero, c'est bien ça ?


Ça n'a pas grand chose à voir à part que c'est un jeu de rythme.
Mais le timing est moins critique, c'est surtout les mouvements qui le sont.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah oui, et question, des nouvelles du portage Resident Evil 7 (PC) en VR ?


Ça a l'air mort.
Il y a pas mal d'autres jeux d'horreur mieux foutus au niveau gameplay (gestion des controleurs VR), mais la production est bien évidemment petit budget à coté…

J'aime bien les jeux de ce studio (A chair in a room: Greenwater et The exorcist: legion VR), mais c'est du genre aventure ambiance/enquête plutôt:
https://store.steampowered.com/searc...eractive%20Ltd

----------


## Luthor

En vrai jeu gratuit tu as Lucky's tale,n un mario like que je trouve brillant  ::):

----------


## Erokh

JE l'ai pas trouvé exceptionnel: c'est un jeu de plateforme, bien réalisé certes, mais qui est loin de révolutionner le genre, et qui ne tire pas vraiment profit de la VR.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Luckys Tail est vraiment sympa. En plus "VR" tu as éventuellement Moss mais au final ca reste anecdotique dans le gameplay. Par contre, le fait de s'assoir par terre et de jouer tranquillement ca faitvraiment le taf. Je sais que Dolphin a un fork de son émulateur pour être compatible VR


Imaginez un Super Mario 64 full VR a l'échelle d'un Lucky Tail  ::): 

Pour ma part, je me suis remis à la VR après une bonne pause (quand on est crevés, c plus simple de jouer a un jeu 2D^^). 

Mon Gros coup de coeur du moment, c'est *Accounting*+. Putain que c'est barrré, que c'est drôle, c'est bien écrit. Bon apres, niveau Gameplay, c'est très très sommaire, mais c'est vraiment de la balle.

Pareil pour *Serious Sam3*, je ne l'avais pas fait en normal, je tente en VR. Niveau cinétose, je suis blindé donc aucun soucis, le gameplay des Serious Sam s'adate tellement bien à la VR quoi.

Je vais surement retenter *Zomday*, si jamais ya des canards dans le coin intéressés...

----------


## 564.3

J'ai pas non plus accroché à Lucky's Tale. Il parait que Astrobot sur PSVR est le meilleur du genre, mais je n'ai pas testé.
Enfin, je ne suis pas super fan de jeux de plateforme à la base, ça n'aide probablement pas.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je n'ai pas testé Lucky's Tale, par contre, j'ai fait Moss et Astrobot. 
Moss est vraiment quelconque. Il n'a rien d'extra en VR. Astrobot est un cran au dessus, mais ça reste du jeu de plateforme mais qui exploite le 6DOF de la VR contrairement à Moss. De plus, le rendu 3D est carrément meilleur.
D'ailleurs, il y a certaines intéractions bien pensé sur Astrobot vis à vis la Dualshock 4.

----------


## vectra

Je confirme que Beat Saber, c'est vraiment de la balle  ::o: 
Par contre, j'ai pris Horseshoes, Handguns, Handgrenades (...), et pour l'instant je suis assez dubitatif.

Bon, les armes sont bien rendues et y'en a beaucoup, mais quoi ensuite?
Ok, ça tire en faisant du bruit, mais je ne vois pas trop la suite. Y'a bien des modes de jeu pour aller avec, mais... bon...
Après un run sur Beat Saber, ça fait bizarre.

----------


## FixB

Je ne sais pas si on en a déjà parlé ici, mais je suis en train de me faire Apex Construct et c'est vraiment pas mal du tout je trouve. Rien d'exceptionnel,  mais j'apprécie les sessions de jeu.
D'ailleurs,  je recommande vivement l'abonnement Infinity de Vive. Ça permet de se faire plein des petits jeux / expériences sans avoir à tous les acheter.  Je ne sais pas si je garderai dans la durée, mais je conseille vraiment (surtout aux nouveaux venus en VR).

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Merci pour toutes vos idées, je prends bonne note.

J'ai lancé «Lone Echo» histoire de voir rapidement avant de bosser. Résultat j'ai gardé le casque sur la tête pendant près de quatre heures... J'ai du boulot en retard maintenant, bravo !

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Je n'ai pas testé Lucky's Tale, par contre, j'ai fait Moss et Astrobot. 
> Moss est vraiment quelconque. Il n'a rien d'extra en VR. Astrobot est un cran au dessus, mais ça reste du jeu de plateforme mais qui exploite le 6DOF de la VR contrairement à Moss. De plus, le rendu 3D est carrément meilleur.
> D'ailleurs, il y a certaines intéractions bien pensé sur Astrobot vis à vis la Dualshock 4.


Astrobot  ::wub:: 

Première démo lancée quand j'ai eu mon PSVR, et le jeu complet est une petite tuerie.

Moss, c'est mignon, mais à part deux ou trois moments où tu te penches, y a rien de fou.
Batman Arkham VR est plutôt sympa dans le genre enquête sinon.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

D'ailleurs, demain, je fonce m'acheter les PS Move + Blood & Truth !! (l'équivalent du prochain Defector mais sur console)

----------


## vectra

Bon ben j'ai carrément dropkické HHHHandgrenades.
Juste trop chiant à prendre en main, et rien de réellement intéressant à faire. Dommage, y'a du boulot derrière, le moteur semble intéressant et les flingues pas mal faits, mais à quoi bon  :ouaiouai: 
Que des mini-jeux à la ramasse, et une simu de stand de tir bof.

Quand je vois l'éclate sur Crisis Vrigade avec un seul flingue ou presque, je me dis que le gars n'est pas du tout allé dans la direction qui m'aurait intéressé.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour H3VR, le but premier c'était surtout de pouvoir manipuler les armes comme en vrai avec toute la complexité qu'il y a pour recharger une arme. 
Je ne l'ai pas relancé depuis 2 ans.

----------


## vectra

Ouais, mais bon.
Avec les knuckles, pourquoi pas? Mais là, entre tous les boutons, ça se résume à ne pas faire tomber l'arme, à presser les bonnes suites de boutons et c'est tout. Y'a juste l'enclenchement qui est vaguement physique mais surtout pénible, surtout parce tu cherches la partie cliquable et que ça finit par un changement de main ou une chute au sol.
Une fois que tu masterises une arme, on te demande de tirer sur une saucisse. Ben non.

Mais surtout, le manque de recul, ou d'effet whaou de tir. On se fait tellement chier dans des stands de tir synthétiques, sans sensations, et avec une résolution largement inférieure à la réalité.

----------


## 564.3

> D'ailleurs, demain, je fonce m'acheter les PS Move + Blood & Truth !! (l'équivalent du prochain Defector mais sur console)


Ouais, il a l'air court mais la qualité de la prod' est au top selon les retours. Il sortirait sur PC je me jetterais dessus…


Pour donner une autre perspective, je dois avoir plus d'une 50e d'heures de jeu sur H3VR, alors que les autres FPS du genre Onward/Pavlov j'ai à peine passé les 10h  ::ninja:: 
Un jeu solo bac à sable avec plein de jouets et de trucs à faire, ça me convient plus que les shooter multi.
Bon c'est sur la durée aussi, quand il y a un update significatif j'y repasse plusieurs heures. Sur quasi 3 ans ça fait forcément pas mal.
Bon Onward et Pavlov c'est 2016 aussi, et je les relance aussi suite à de gros update, mais je lache plus vite.

----------


## ExPanda

> J'ai lancé «Lone Echo» histoire de voir rapidement avant de bosser. Résultat j'ai gardé le casque sur la tête pendant près de quatre heures... J'ai du boulot en retard maintenant, bravo !


Ahah !  ::P: 
J'avais eu du mal à me mettre dedans au début, principalement car les déplacements me rendaient malade, mais une fois habitué...  ::love:: 

Dommage qu'il soit un peu court quand même, vivement le 2 qui devrait arriver dans l'année !

----------


## 564.3

> Dommage qu'il soit un peu court quand même, vivement le 2 qui devrait arriver dans l'année !


Dans l'année fiscale alors  ::ninja:: 

Maintenant c'est pour Q1 2020
https://uploadvr.com/lone-echo-ii-interview-ready-dawn/
Enfin, vaut mieux qu'ils prennent leur temps et sortent une nouvelle pépite.

----------


## ExPanda

Sale briseur d'espoir.  :Emo:

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> D'ailleurs, demain, je fonce m'acheter les PS Move + Blood & Truth !! (l'équivalent du prochain Defector mais sur console)


Tu risques d'être un peu déçu par le manque de précision des PS Move...
Je serais curieux d'avoir ton avis d'ailleurs !

Moi je vais me prendre Superhot sur Oculus Quest pour comparer avec la version PSVR, qui peut être très frustrante parfois...

----------


## Visslar

Il y a des canards sur Pavlov, Contractors ou Onward sur Mumble ? Vous jouez parfois ensemble ou pas du tout ?

----------


## 564.3

> Il y a des canards sur Pavlov, Contractors ou Onward sur Mumble ? Vous jouez parfois ensemble ou pas du tout ?


Plutôt sur le chat du groupe Steam, avec annonce ici aussi quand il y en a qui sont motivés pour rameuter du monde.
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/CPCVR

----------


## 564.3

Des types qui bossent sur l'IA à Oxford vont sortir un générateur de niveaux pour BeatSaber. Faudra voir ce que ça donne, mais c'est déjà une bonne nouvelle.
Voir https://old.reddit.com/r/beatsaber/c...ls_from_songs/ et le site du projet http://oxai.org/beatsaber (pas grand chose pour l'instant)

La description de la vidéo Youtube donne plus d'infos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEoub64Zfp8



> This is a project to automatically generate Beat Saber levels only from a song (mp3/wav), using "deep learning". The model is still training [thancc Google for giving us cloud credits ], so hopefully it still will improve, and we want to keep improving it, and trying new ideas (after we open source it..!). We should be releasing more details soon
> The DeepSaber project is part of Oxford's student AI society (http://oxai.org/beatsaber). Follow the societies' Twitter and Facebook: https://twitter.com/OxfordAI https://www.facebook.com/oxaisoc/ , as we are streaming tomorrow our presentation and demo introducing the Beat Saber project! We should be releasing the code, once it's cleaned up a bit!
> 
> Btw, I'm part of OxAI labs, but my opinions are my own, and all that stuff.

----------


## Ngo Toumba

> Dommage qu'il soit un peu court quand même, vivement le 2 qui devrait arriver dans l'année !


J'ai l'impression que tous les jeux VR sont courts. 
Je me trompe ?
Du coup le jeu ne semble pas trop cher mais rapporté à la durée de vie, ben si tout de même.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai l'impression que tous les jeux VR sont courts. 
> Je me trompe ?
> Du coup le jeu ne semble pas trop cher mais rapporté à la durée de vie, ben si tout de même.


Si tu veux un jeu long, tu as toujours SKyrim VR (voir Payday2 VR) Mais oui en effet, petit parc de machines = petit budget = on est loin d'avoir un Witcher3 en VR.

----------


## Sellig

Il y a des jeux longs, voire sans fin en VR : toutes les simus "cockpit" telles que DCS, Elite Dangerous, X-Plane, AZsseto Corsa / Competizione, Project Cars 2, Euro Truck 2 et American Truck Simulator, IL-2, Aerofly FS 2 Flight Simulator, etc...

----------


## vectra

Skyrim VR et Fallout 4 VR, y'en a pour un moment, surtout qu'on peut modder en partie.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, j'ai pu tâter Blood & Truth. Alors, je m'attendais à moins pire pour le tracking des PS Move. C'est affreux !! J'ai pas mal de désynchro soit parce que je ne suis pas dans le bon champ de vision de la caméra ou bien, je ne suis pas à la bonne distance ou alors un problème de luminosité (je jour dans le noir, mais la TV éclaire la pièce).
D'ailleurs, je pensais que les PS Move était très limité en terme d'intéractivité. Je m'attendais à juste pouvoir appuyer sur la gachette et bouger les manettes. Mais en fait, on y trouve pas mal de boutons (Start, Select, Croix, Carré, Triangle, Rond, la gachette et la touche PS).

Concernant le jeu, j'y joue sur PS4 classique. Le rendu est assez moche surtout les textures malgré les 32 Go d'installation mais ça reste raisonnable et au dessus d'Arizone Sunshine / Sairento VR si on fait abstraction de la résolution et des textures.
Par contre, la modélisation des environnements et des NPCs sont correctes.
Le système de déplacement en semi-rail n'est pas trop mal mais j'aurais préféré du free locomotion. Les intéractions sont finalement assez riches. En dehors des séquences de tirs, on peut grimper (échelle, autres), ramper, appuyer sur des boutons, faire du lockpick à la Skyrim / Fallout 4.

Petite déception sur le maniement des armes. Il n'est pas possible de tenir dans une main un pistolet et dans l'autre un fusil mitrailleur.
Et dernière chose, le jeu peut se jouer assis et force le joueur à l'être. Notre perso décide s'il faut être debout ou accroupi / assis sans qu'on ait à faire quoique se soit physiquement. Et enfin, le fait de voir uniquement nos mains mais pas le reste du corps ca me coupe l'immersion.  

Bref, après 1-2h de jeu, j'ai envie d'y retourner. Le seul gros point noir c'est le tracking !!

----------


## vectra

Allume la lumière!!

----------


## 564.3

Bizarre, le tracking PSVR est connu pour être naze mais peut-être pas à ce point. Pourtant dans le noir ça devrait aider avec leur système. T'as peut-être une surface réflective ou autre problème.
D'un autre coté, passer du meilleur système de tracking au pire, ça n'aide pas à avoir une bonne perspective…

Pour la locomotion, même s'il y a pas mal de boutons il n'y a pas de stick ou trackpad. Je crois que c'est souvent à base de "presser un bouton + orientation", même si c'est pas top c'est mieux que rien. Mais gérer un circuit fixe reste plus simple et permet de faire des économies de modélisation.

En tous cas c'est dommage que ça soit fait par un studio sous le giron de Sony, peu de chances de voir le jeu sur PC…

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, finalement, fallait bien de la lumière pour un tracking plus optimal pour les PS Move. Mais il reste quelques désynchro.

----------


## vectra

Sur WMR, tu as un flux vidéo basse résolution qui est enregistré. Je suppose qu'avec des flux optiques ou autres, ils déduisent le mouvement de l'image et donc de la caméra.
Si tu éteins la lumière, ça devient forcément plus difficile. Je ne sais pas comment c'est foutu sur PSVR, mais y'a une chance que...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je peux comprendre que le tracking soit plus difficile pour du WMR mais sur PSVR vu que le casque et les manettes emettent de la lumière et pas de la petite, je me dis que jouer dans le noir ne devrait pas poser problème. Ah bah non finalement.  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

> Je peux comprendre que le tracking soit plus difficile pour du WMR mais sur PSVR vu que le casque et les manettes emettent de la lumière et pas de la petite, je me dis que jouer dans le noir ne devrait pas poser problème. Ah bah non finalement.


J'ai jeté un coup d'œil à leur page de troubleshooting, et ils disent surtout que d'autres sources de lumière peuvent interférer. À priori il vaut mieux jouer dans la pénombre. Mais peut-être qu'une source de lumière parasite est plus visible si l'éclairage ambiant est faible.
Pour vérifier les problèmes de reflet, il est possible d'afficher ce que voit la caméra dans un menu.

https://www.playstation.com/fr-fr/ge...acking-issues/

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Merci pour le lien. Finalement, il y a trop de contraintes pour y jouer de façon optimale.

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Concernant Subnautica, après quelques essais infructueux, j'ai finalement opté pour jouer assis avec clavier et souris avec la fonction pointeur suivant le regard... Et ça fonctionne plutôt pas mal...

Dites j'ai pensé à un truc, Legend of Grimrock... Je pense que ça le ferait bien en VR, vous pensez pas ? Le déplacement me semble adapté et limite les risques nauséeux. Et surtout le jeu est déjà terriblement immersif sur écran alors en VR ça devrait être prodigieux.
Bon je vais leur envoyer un petit message au cas où ils seraient en train de faire le troisième épisode, on sait jamais...

----------


## vectra

J'ai testé *Apex Construct* sur les conseils d'un canard dans ces colonnes.Ca tombe bien, la démo est gratuite.

Bon, c'est très joli comme décor et comme design, les contrôles de déplacement sont OK, y'a du combat en roomscale avec l'arc et c'est globalement très bien fait.
MAIS on a pour seule arme un arc futuriste, et va savoir pourquoi, on a l'impression qu'il y a des 'crans' dans les positions possibles de l'arc une fois bandé. Ca rend très difficile le fait de bien viser sur un adversaire un peu distant, et en particulier en hauteur.
On peut facilement esquiver les projectiles ennemis avec le roomscale, et au pire y'a un bouclier qu'on peut déployer; mais on perd la position de tir dans les deux cas, ce qui empêche d'ajuster son tir.

Mon impression après avoir refait la démo, c'est que c'est cher pour 20 euros. Je pense qu'il y a des jeux plus urgents à tester en ce qui me concerne...


J'ai aussi testé *Zombie Riot*, que j'avais eu en promo à vil prix:



C'est très mignon graphiquement, ça fait 'grand petit jeu' avec un design sympa et clair. Les contrôles répondent bien, les armes à feu et d'estoc/taille sont excellentes, etc.
Y'a même du roomscale, mais le problème c'est que c'est pas exploité (on ne peut pas se déplacer sur la zone de jeu au-delà de la petite distance en roomscale). Et donc, le jeu consiste à anéantir des vagues de zombies réussis, mais sans pouvoir tellement jouer au corps à corps. Au bout de X vagues, on a vu un peu le principe et on se lasse assez vite.
C'est dommage, parce que la réalisation générale laissait présumer que, s'ils avaient été plus ambitieux, ça aurait marché.

J'ai aussi vu viteuf' *Trials on Tatooine*, qui est gratuit. 
Heu...
On se fait chier. Star wars avec cette résolution, non merci. 
Y'a bien une petite séquence en sabre laser, mais bien trop courte, et uniquement pour renvoyer des tirs faméliques. Si vous avez testé Beat Saber, vous allez bailler...

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> ...
> Bref, après 1-2h de jeu, j'ai envie d'y retourner. Le seul gros point noir c'est le tracking !!


Tu vois, je t'avais dit !  ::rolleyes:: 
Après, y a effectivement un souci de lumière ; il faut pas trop de lumière mais il en faut quand même, il faut qu'elle soit assez diffuse, etc.
Parfois, il suffit aussi de redémarrer la PS4, à l'ancienne, quand ça désynchronise trop. 
Essaie la démo d'Everybody's Golf VR un de ces quatre si tu veux t'arracher les cheveux !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tu vois, je t'avais dit ! 
> Après, y a effectivement un souci de lumière ; il faut pas trop de lumière mais il en faut quand même, il faut qu'elle soit assez diffuse, etc.
> Parfois, il suffit aussi de redémarrer la PS4, à l'ancienne, quand ça désynchronise trop. 
> Essaie la démo d'Everybody's Golf VR un de ces quatre si tu veux t'arracher les cheveux !


J'ai résolu le problème du tracking en positionnant la caméra au dessus de la TV, en éclairant la pièce et refait un calibrage de la Caméra et des PS Move. Et à ce moment, le tracking est au top. Pas aussi parfait que les Lighthouses mais suffisant pour profiter pleinement de Blood & Truth.

----------


## vectra

*Obduction*: gratuit jusque demain  ::o: 

https://www.gog.com/game/obduction

Le successeur de Myst, y parait.

----------


## septicflesh

> *Obduction*: gratuit jusque demain 
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/obduction
> 
> Le successeur de Myst, y parait.


Rêve pas ce n'est pas la version VR. D'ailleur j'ai acheté le jeu en vr et je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de my mettre^^

----------


## vectra

Ecoute, sur Steam il est déjà à 30 balles. Et y'a pas d'édition spéciale VR...

----------


## septicflesh

> Ecoute, sur Steam il est déjà à 30 balles. Et y'a pas d'édition spéciale VR...


Moi je l'ai eu a 5 euros je crois en promo. Ecoute donne moi des nouvelles car les jeux VR sur gog ce n'est pas encore compatible x)

----------


## Bibik

Ca doit être au cas par cas mais par exemple *Hellblade* est bien fourni avec sa version VR sur GoG.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

*OBDUCTION* sur *GOG* est jouable en *VR*  :;): 

https://univrcity.fr/obduction-gratu...gog-48-heures/

----------


## Visslar

Raaah je l'ai loupé, la promo s'est terminé il y a deux heures...

----------


## lithomostys

> Moi je l'ai eu a 5 euros je crois en promo. Ecoute donne moi des nouvelles car les jeux VR sur gog ce n'est pas encore compatible x)


???
Bien sur que si.
Hellblade en est un exemple, The Solus projet aussi, et l'un des premier que j'ai pu faire en VR sur GoG : Everspace.

L'intégration d'openVR implique qu'il faut manuellement lancer SteamVR avant de lancer le jeu, mais c'est la seule contrariété ;-)

----------


## vectra

Je suis sur *Creed: Rise to Glory*.
C'est une tuerie...
J'aimerais plus de combats et moins d'entrainements, mais les combats sont vraiment tops.

Ce jeu va directement dans la top-list des jeux à essayer absolument quand on commence la VR, pas très loin de Beat Saber. Et comme pour BS, il a le gros avantage de ne pas nécessiter de PC de folie vu que tout repose sur le mouvement. Et là, le roomscale joue à fond: charges, esquives, etc...

L'inconvénient, c'est que le jeu fatigue vraiment. Physiquement. C'est là que tu vois que tu vas pas faire une session qui dure toute la soirée, voire la journée comme sur Civ 5.
C'est un peu l'inconvénient des bons jeux VR je dirais...

----------


## septicflesh

> ???


Il te manque un point d'interrogation je crois  ::ninja:: 
Du coup bah c'est plutot cool si les jeux VR sur gog fonctionnent du coup

Sinon, ça va faire longtemps qu'on a pas fait de sorti entre canard ça tente des gens du onward, palvov ou rec room demain soir vers 21h30 ?

----------


## ExPanda

> Je suis sur *Creed: Rise to Glory*.
> C'est une tuerie...
> J'aimerais plus de combats et moins d'entrainements, mais les combats sont vraiment tops.
> 
> Ce jeu va directement dans la top-list des jeux à essayer absolument quand on commence la VR, pas très loin de Beat Saber. Et comme pour BS, il a le gros avantage de ne pas nécessiter de PC de folie vu que tout repose sur le mouvement. Et là, le roomscale joue à fond: charges, esquives, etc...
> 
> L'inconvénient, c'est que le jeu fatigue vraiment. Physiquement. C'est là que tu vois que tu vas pas faire une session qui dure toute la soirée, voire la journée comme sur Civ 5.
> C'est un peu l'inconvénient des bons jeux VR je dirais...


Pareil, je le trouve très bon, même si je n'ai encore que peu joué. Par contre je n'aime pas du tout le système de déplacement, en combat c'est une horreur.

----------


## 564.3

> Pareil, je le trouve très bon, même si je n'ai encore que peu joué. Par contre je n'aime pas du tout le système de déplacement, en combat c'est une horreur.


Je m'y suis pas vraiment fait non plus à leur système de déplacement, mais ça ne sert pas à grand chose donc je n'ai pas insisté. J'ai tout fini en hard sans en avoir besoin.
Faut dire que je peux un peu bouger dans la pièce, j'ai 2.5x2.5m en gros.
Pour le retours sur le ring en cas de KO j'y vais tranquille, sinon je considère que c'est mort et que je ferais mieux la prochaine fois.

Par contre je n'ai pas essayé en PvP, il y a peut-être plus besoin de maitriser le système de déplacement.

----------


## vectra

Il vaut mieux esquiver et parer que courir sur le terrain, ce qui n'est vraiment utile que si tu finis coincé dans un coin de ring.
Ca serait surement mieux de jouer des déplacements, mais c'est trop compliqué et il y a déjà trop à faire comme ça.

On n'est pas loin de la perfection avec ce jeu-là je trouve, mais le problème, c'est qu'il faut une petite aire de jeu et une assez bonne condition physique. J'ai mal de partout, là...  ::cry:: 

Sinon, ça serait possible de se faire un genre de top 10 actualisé? Perso, je le vois bien dedans, de même que Beat Saber. Or, sur le sticky, ils n'y sont pas.
J'aurais bien vu un truc du genre: chaque canard donne les 5 ou 10 jeux VR qu'il recommande vraiment, ce qui permettrait à des noobs comme moi de taper directement dans les jeux qui ne peuvent pas décevoir  :Emo:

----------


## septicflesh

Du coup personne pour une sortie VR ce soir ?

----------


## vectra

Serais pris IRL!
J'ai Pavlov, mais pas de micro.

----------


## nodulle

> Du coup personne pour une sortie VR ce soir ?


Pas sûr, ça dépendra de mon niveau de fatigue.

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon, ça serait possible de se faire un genre de top 10 actualisé? Perso, je le vois bien dedans, de même que Beat Saber. Or, sur le sticky, ils n'y sont pas.
> J'aurais bien vu un truc du genre: chaque canard donne les 5 ou 10 jeux VR qu'il recommande vraiment, ce qui permettrait à des noobs comme moi de taper directement dans les jeux qui ne peuvent pas décevoir


Ouais, faudrait mettre la liste à jour. On a tous des gouts différents, mais il y en a quand même qui sortent du lot.
Par exemple il y en a qui ne sont pas contents de H3VR ou Blade & Sorcery alors que j'y passe des 10e d'heures et font partie du top pour moi  ::ninja:: 

Un autre jeu que j'aime bien en ce moment, et qui est bien parti pour être dans mes recommandations (ptet pas top 5-10 quand même): Transpose
J'y joue par petites doses mais je ne dois plus être très loin de la fin. C'est un puzzle game où on joue avec l'espace et le temps.
Dans certains niveaux, on est pas mal désorienté au début et ce n'est pas facile de s'y retrouver.
L'ergonomie des interactions pourrait être un poil meilleur, mais sinon c'est du tout bon. La skybox est parfois un peu crados et gagnerait à avoir un peu plus de vie aussi.

Sinon je ne serais pas dispo ce soir, sauf changement. Le lundi soir reste assez peu probable pour moi.

----------


## vectra

C'est pas un problème si tout le monde n'approuve pas tous les titres; l'idée c'est plutôt de savoir quels titres retiennent le plus de canards.
Après, H3 est un classique, qu'on le veuille ou non. Y'a Arizona Sunshine qui revient en boucle lors des recommandations, et perso je le trouve un peu moyen (daté, surtout, mais pas soldé pour autant  :Vibre: ).

Tiens, à propos de soldes, c'est quand donc que ça sera-t-y, les prochaines soldes Steam?
23 juin?

----------


## septicflesh

Ou fait demain il y a le jeu "Trover Saves the Universe" sous titre en FR des dev Eric and morty qui sort sur pc



Perso j'avais adoré acounting+. En ce moment pour la sortie de trover il est a -10% sur steam, d'apres les retours, le jeu est plus long que acounting+ je pense que je vais me le prendre. 

Hier soir je me suis regardé le film "Ready player one" j'espere que ce genre d'univers va arriver un jour, ça m'a fait rêvé :D
Le tapis de marche omnidirectionnel et la combinaison existe deja mais hors de prix xD

----------


## ExPanda

> Du coup personne pour une sortie VR ce soir ?


Ce soir c'est mort pour moi, mais vous jouez à quoi d'habitude ? Et vous vous retrouvez où ?

----------


## nodulle

> Ce soir c'est mort pour moi, mais vous jouez à quoi d'habitude ? Et vous vous retrouvez où ?


D'habitude c'est plutôt Rec Room, Onward, pavlov... et on se retrouve sur le chat du groupe steam.

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai tellement pas l'habitude du truc d'amis sur Steam...  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

Nan mais on ne te demande pas d'être dans nos amis (non mais ça va pas oh !  ::P:  ), juste d'être dans le chat du groupe Steam CPCVR  ::):

----------


## septicflesh

La soirée avec rodwin avec ses potes c’était bien cool. Merci

Par contre ça va faire quelques mois que je n'avais pas remis les pieds sur Rec Room bizarrement n’étant pas sensible au motion sickness, et bien j'ai du stop la partie car je me suis pris de léger mal de tête.
Onward pas trop de problème
Par contre apres 2 game sur rec room  :Gerbe: 
Est ce du au fait que mon cerveau a perdu l'habitude ? C'est vraiment bizarre car je n'ai jamais ressenti ça avant  :/

----------


## ExPanda

> Nan mais on ne te demande pas d'être dans nos amis (non mais ça va pas oh !  ), juste d'être dans le chat du groupe Steam CPCVR


Je parlais de toute la partie sociale de Steam.

Et fais pas le malin, je crois qu'on est déjà "amis Steam".  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> J'ai résolu le problème du tracking en positionnant la caméra au dessus de la TV, en éclairant la pièce et refait un calibrage de la Caméra et des PS Move. Et à ce moment, le tracking est au top. Pas aussi parfait que les Lighthouses mais suffisant pour profiter pleinement de Blood & Truth.


J'avais aussi galéré avec les move sur In Death et la solution a aussi été de mettre la caméra en contre plongée, un peu plus haute que ma tête. Et aussi jouer assis pour éviter de tourner dans tous les sens. Par contre je joue dans le noir sans problème.

----------


## nodulle

> Je parlais de toute la partie sociale de Steam.
> 
> Et fais pas le malin, je crois qu'on est déjà "amis Steam".


On est amis sur Steam ?  :tired:  Tu n'as pas le même pseudo que sur le forum alors parce que je ne te vois pas dans ma liste.

----------


## ExPanda

Ouaip, pas le même pseudal.  ::siffle::

----------


## nodulle

Mais qui es-tu ?!  :Sweat:

----------


## ExPanda

Un dénommé José.

Euh, Joe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Visslar

Dites, je vais faire une démo VR à mes beaux parents, dans la soixantaine mais assez ouvert.

Vous me conseillez quoi ? Pas un truc cinétosé ou d'horreur, j'ai pas envie qu'ils clamsent chez moi.

----------


## ExPanda

Commence par leur faire faire un tour dans la maison WMR ou celle de SteamVR, ça fonctionne bien comme première expérience je trouve.
Tu enchaînes sur The Lab, les "visites de cartes postales" sont sympas pour le dépaysement, et le jeu de l'arc fonctionne avec tout le monde.

Ils sont chauds et en demandent plus ? Lance un Beat Saber.  ::ninja:: 

C'est plus ou moins l’enchaînement que je fais quand je fais des démos (mine de rien j'ai fait testé à plein de monde, je suis assez content). Pour des plus "jeunes" et joueurs de FPS je leur fais test Superhot ou Bullet Train. Creed fonctionne bien aussi, en mode "lance un combat et démerde-toi"  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

Si tu as un Oculus il y a la démo avec le petit robot, le premier truc qui se lance la première fois que tu utilises le casque.

----------


## Sellig

Google Earth  ::):

----------


## jujupatate

> Google Earth


+1

Ça marche à tous les coups  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

Ça dépend.  ::ninja:: 

Perso comme je suis assez sensible à la cinétose, ça n'avait pas été une expérience formidable. Et il faut une connexion correcte pour en profiter sinon tu passes plus de temps à charger qu'à te promener...

----------


## 564.3

> Perso comme je suis assez sensible à la cinétose, ça n'avait pas été une expérience formidable. Et il faut une connexion correcte pour en profiter sinon tu passes plus de temps à charger qu'à te promener...


Sinon faut s'en tenir au mode "visite" où ça charge une zone à observer et on ne navigue pas.
Y a un pote qui a craqué et a voulu se balader, mais il appuyait sans faire exprès sur le bouton pour passer du mode surface au mode globe (rotation à 90°). Ça lui a déclenché un début de cinétose.

Dans les démos classiques, il y a The Blue sinon. C'est de l'observation avec un poil de semi-interaction pour le fun.

----------


## Visslar

Merci pour vos réponses. 
Ce sera démo Oculus + Google Earth. Theblu ça pourrait le faire mais ça m'embete de dépenser 10 balles pour une démo de 5mn  ::sad:: 
Je verrais pour Thelab, ce qui m’embête dessus c'est les temps de chargement...

Et Beat Saber si ils en veulent plus (je vais essayer de trouver des vieilles chansons en easy). Je tenterais peut être Superhot après  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dites, ceux qui ont fait la beta ou pris le jeu, il vaut quoi Swords of Gargantua ?
Il est dispo sur Steam pour moins de 17 €.

C'est jouable en solo ? ça consiste en quoi ? y a un mode histoire ?
La fiche parle de 100 missions solo !!

----------


## 564.3

> Dites, ceux qui ont fait la beta ou pris le jeu, il vaut quoi Swords of Gargantua ?
> Il est dispo sur Steam pour moins de 17 €.
> 
> C'est jouable en solo ? ça consiste en quoi ? y a un mode histoire ?
> La fiche parle de 100 missions solo !!


Ouais j'ai joué ~2h à la beta, voir https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12338611

En gros les missions c'est des vagues d'ennemis dans des arènes avec un environnement minimaliste.
Ça spawn à un timing donné, faut pas trop trainer à butter les ennemis sinon on se fait submerger.
Il y a des petits challenges bonus.

Je n'ai pas réussi à me faire à la locomotion un peu bizarre, à voir s'ils ont ajouté des options ou si j'arrive à faire ce que je veux avec plus d'entrainement.
Les combats sont assez rigides, ils déclenchent leurs animations/séquence qu'on doit connaitre pour savoir comment réagir d'une certaine façon. Ce n'est pas très instinctif / libre.

Au final c'est le genre de jeux que j'aime bien, et je compte l'acheter, mais mon avis reste assez mitigé pour l'instant.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Du coup, c'est bien malgré ces défauts ?

----------


## 564.3

> Du coup, c'est bien malgré ces défauts ?


Si on aime le genre, c'est bien mais pas top. Pour moi c'est un pari sur ce qu'ils vont corriger et ce que ça va donner sur la durée.
Au moins le design est plutôt propre et inhabituel, et je n'ai pas remarqué de bugs (à part mon problème de frame drop périodique sur le premier décors).

----------


## vectra

> Merci pour vos réponses. 
> Ce sera démo Oculus + Google Earth. Theblu ça pourrait le faire mais ça m'embete de dépenser 10 balles pour une démo de 5mn 
> Je verrais pour Thelab, ce qui m’embête dessus c'est les temps de chargement...
> 
> Et Beat Saber si ils en veulent plus (je vais essayer de trouver des vieilles chansons en easy). Je tenterais peut être Superhot après


Les premiers niveaux de Budget Cuts sont sympas et sans risques, un peu comme Job Simulator d'ailleurs

----------


## septicflesh

> Merci pour vos réponses. 
> Ce sera démo Oculus + Google Earth. Theblu ça pourrait le faire mais ça m'embete de dépenser 10 balles pour une démo de 5mn 
> Je verrais pour Thelab, ce qui m’embête dessus c'est les temps de chargement...
> 
> Et Beat Saber si ils en veulent plus (je vais essayer de trouver des vieilles chansons en easy). Je tenterais peut être Superhot après


Tu veux vraiment te marrer achète accounting+ a 15 balles. C'est vraiment drole mais j'espere qu'ils aiment se faire insulter dans un jeu xD

A ce propos je ne sais pas si ça vous intéresse mais j'ai fait une video découverte du nouveau jeu de Justin Roiland du nom de " Trover saves the universe "



En gros c'est un bon jeu de plateforme sympa  avec des personnages vraiment hilarant dans un décor cartoon, mais avec une VR très limitée.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Y a Astro Robot en promo à 17,99 boules pour les PSVRistes. C'est clairement une pépite selon moi, bien plus fun que Moss...

----------


## Visslar

> Tu veux vraiment te marrer achète accounting+ a 15 balles. C'est vraiment drole mais j'espere qu'ils aiment se faire insulter dans un jeu xD


Je viens de regarder et euhhh.. ça a l'air très sympa, mais pas pour des vieux de + de 60 ans. Trop meta. Mais je vais peut être le prendre pour moi  ::P: 

edit: il y a une version gratuite, je vais tester celle là.

----------


## septicflesh

> Je viens de regarder et euhhh.. ça a l'air très sympa, mais pas pour des vieux de + de 60 ans. Trop meta. Mais je vais peut être le prendre pour moi 
> 
> edit: il y a une version gratuite, je vais tester celle là.


Prend la version payante, ça poussera la boite de continuer a faire des jeux de qualité ^^, meme s'il est court tu ne perdra pas ton argent^^

----------


## 564.3

Nouvelle vidéo de Boneworks.

Ils vont joujou avec des ennemis humanoïdes du début du jeu et le moteur physique, avec un outil de test qui permet de générer n'importe quoi, pour éviter de spoiler les niveaux.
Le passage à partir de 11:45 (puis ensuite un blessé vers la fin) montre aussi que le comportement des ennemis est vachement bien foutu. Ça fait rêver  :Bave:

----------


## septicflesh

Je viens de finir le jeu "Trover saves the universe" la narration est démentielle, il y a pas mal de bonne idée et la fin et juste superbe. J'ai mis environ 7h pour voir la fin du jeu. J'ai hate que les DLCs sortent ^^.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Je viens de finir le jeu "Trover saves the universe" la narration est démentielle, il y a pas mal de bonne idée et la fin et juste superbe. J'ai mis environ 7h pour voir la fin du jeu. J'ai hate que les DLCs sortent ^^.


je me méfie toujours un peu des jeux qui en sont pas exclus VR. C'est bien pensé pour la VR? c'est pas juste un support basique d'un jeu desktop?

----------


## septicflesh

> je me méfie toujours un peu des jeux qui en sont pas exclus VR. C'est bien pensé pour la VR? c'est pas juste un support basique d'un jeu desktop?


Comme je le disais dans ma video juste au dessus x) (coup de pub pour ma chaîne), non la VR n'est pas obligatoire et tres franchement meme s'il y a des scènes cool a voir en VR, la VR elle même n'apporte pas grand chose. Puisque de base tu es assis dans une chaise ou tu contrôles un  personnage qui va se déplacer. 
De plus le jeu te conseille vivement de jouer avec une manette (malgré que le jeu sois compatible avec clavier souris et contrôleur des casque VR) mais ton personnage en jeu gardera la manette entre les mains. Pour comprendre regarde directement a 5:35 x)
https://youtu.be/SsCbP4RYwKU?t=335

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> je me méfie toujours un peu des jeux qui en sont pas exclus VR. C'est bien pensé pour la VR? c'est pas juste un support basique d'un jeu desktop?


Il faut voir ce Trover plutôt comme Moss / Astrobot. C'est du jeu de plateforme et les manettes VR n'ont aucune réelle utilité. Toutes les intérations se font au regard et au pad. Pour moi, c'est une déception. Alors, oui c'est marrant, le contexte est aussi tout aussi débile. Mais niveau gameplay, rien de nouveau.

----------


## Couillu

> Nouvelle vidéo de Boneworks.
> 
> Ils vont joujou avec des ennemis humanoïdes du début du jeu et le moteur physique, avec un outil de test qui permet de générer n'importe quoi, pour éviter de spoiler les niveaux.
> Le passage à partir de 11:45 (puis ensuite un blessé vers la fin) montre aussi que le comportement des ennemis est vachement bien foutu. Ça fait rêver 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E30vb3bmMc



Wow. C'est tellement bien foutu que ça en deviens creepy. Ils arrivent à me faire ressentir de l'empathie pour le mob qui a les bras et jambes attachés aux ballons et qui essaye de s'en sortir.

Ca relance ma hype sur l'index et les contrôleurs. ^^ j'avais réussi à me convaincre que j'en avait pas besoin que mon vive me suffisait largement pour mon utilisation mais quand je vois ça...  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Ca relance ma hype sur l'index et les contrôleurs. ^^ j'avais réussi à me convaincre que j'en avait pas besoin que mon vive me suffisait largement pour mon utilisation mais quand je vois ça...


Fondamentalement ça suffit, même si l'Index est l'idéal pour naturellement tenir/jeter des choses.

Un truc marrant, les habitués de la VR ont tendance à garder un usage particulier des gachettes/grip alors qu'on devrait les considérer plus naturellement. Le dev de H3VR avait aussi fait des remarques à ce sujet, il faut une phase de transition pour changer ses habitudes. Pour quelqu'un qui n'utilisait pas la VR avant, c'est plus instinctif par contre.

J'aimerais voir plus d'usage des capteurs de pression, mais ça fait une feature vraiment spécifique à l'Index et faut trouver des solutions pour les autres controleurs.

Et comme certains disent dans les commentaires, l'usage de trackers ou vieilles manettes de Vive serait cool pour les jambes. Le dev de Blade & Sorcery implémente ça pour le prochain gros patch, par exemple. Mais ça fait encore des features spécifiques pour une niche, qui va potentiellement gagner en volume dans les mois qui viennent (les vieilles manettes de ceux qui ont un Vive et prennent les controleurs de l'Index).

----------


## Fabiolo

> Comme je le disais dans ma video juste au dessus x) (coup de pub pour ma chaîne), non la VR n'est pas obligatoire et tres franchement meme s'il y a des scènes cool a voir en VR, la VR elle même n'apporte pas grand chose. Puisque de base tu es assis dans une chaise ou tu contrôles un  personnage qui va se déplacer. 
> De plus le jeu te conseille vivement de jouer avec une manette (malgré que le jeu sois compatible avec clavier souris et contrôleur des casque VR) mais ton personnage en jeu gardera la manette entre les mains. Pour comprendre regarde directement a 5:35 x)
> https://youtu.be/SsCbP4RYwKU?t=335





> Il faut voir ce Trover plutôt comme Moss / Astrobot. C'est du jeu de plateforme et les manettes VR n'ont aucune réelle utilité. Toutes les intérations se font au regard et au pad. Pour moi, c'est une déception. Alors, oui c'est marrant, le contexte est aussi tout aussi débile. Mais niveau gameplay, rien de nouveau.


Ok merci pour les retours, il attendra un petit peu du coup.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

La conf dédié aux jeux VR et organisé par uploadvr est à 17h45 aujourd'hui.

----------


## Coldan

J'ai pas pu suivre cette conf, ça a donné quoi?

----------


## Luthor

Au final rien de bien transcendant :\
Quelques jeux qui ont l'air cool, principalement pour le coté infiltration.
Par contre c'est globalement laid, ce qui aide pas à vendre le matos à la majorité des gens.

Et pour avoir vu le live via le site de Gamekul, c'est incroyable ce que ça lève pas la foule, la VR. Meme budget cuts 2 ca semblait pas leur parler.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tu peux toujours le voir. Mais finalement, plein de petits jeux. Portage de certains jeux sur le Quest (Echo Arena et Arizona Sunshine; je crois). 
En nouveauté, on a :
* le DLC d'*Arizona Sunshine The Damn DLC* (qui rappelle énormément les niveaux d'Half Life)
* *PistolWhip*, un rail shooter où tu peux incarner John Wick / Chow Yun Fat
* *Low-Fi*, du Cyberpunk mais ça reste trop vague
* *Budget Cuts 2*
* le prochain jeu de First Contact (les dév de Firewall et ROM: Extraction) mais on n'y voit rien
* Mode multi de H3VR sur les maps et les armes de Team Fortress 2 (Meat Fortress)

Ceux qu'on connaît déjà :
* Espire 1 : VR Operative
* Asgard Wraith
* Lone Echo II

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Au final rien de bien transcendant :\
> Quelques jeux qui ont l'air cool, principalement pour le coté infiltration.
> Par contre c'est globalement laid, ce qui aide pas à vendre le matos à la majorité des gens.
> 
> Et pour avoir vu le live via le site de Gamekul, c'est incroyable ce que ça lève pas la foule, la VR. Meme budget cuts 2 ca semblait pas leur parler.


T'en demande trop. Il y a un seul gars à s'intéresser à la VR chez GK (plutôt PSVR).

----------


## Coldan

Merci les coins!
Je regarderai dès que possible, mais budget cuts 2 ça me botte bien!

----------


## 564.3

> * Mode multi de H3VR sur les maps et les armes de Team Fortress 2 (Meat Fortress)


C'est solo à priori, le moteur du jeu n'est pas adapté au multi et faudrait tout refaire. Le dev en a parlé dans son dernier devlog.
En gros c'est du défouraillage contre des bots avec les armes de TF2. À voir les mécanismes de ce mode de jeu.

Sinon la vidéo d'UploadVR est HS chez moi « This video is unavailable on this device. »

Le seul truc qui m'a vraiment donné envie et que je connaissais pas, c'est PistolWhip.
J'espérais que le jeu Walking Dead de Survio soit cool, mais leur vidéo de gameplay m'a un peu déhypé… on verra.

Pendant ce temps, Beat Saber a sorti son pack DLC 2 « Imagine Dragons » (12.90€).

----------


## Luthor

> Pendant ce temps, Beat Saber a sorti son pack DLC 2 « Imagine Dragons » (12.90€).


Et je renchéri qu'ils ont annoncé un mode 360 degrés ^^ La hype est réelle

----------


## Sorkar

Ca vaux le coup SkyrimVR ? Il est en promo a 39€sur steam en ce moment.

Je connais skyrim et la VR, ce que je veux surtout savoir, c'est si toutes les armes sont utilisable correctement (magie et physique) puisque c’était un point qui revenait souvent dans les défauts il me semble.
De même il y a des mod intéressant voir indispensable pour la VR ?

----------


## septicflesh

> Pendant ce temps, Beat Saber a sorti son pack DLC 2 « Imagine Dragons » (12.90€).


Sans moi, ce type de music ce n'est pas du tout mon délire xD




> Ca vaux le coup SkyrimVR ? Il est en promo a 39€sur steam en ce moment.
> 
> Je connais skyrim et la VR, ce que je veux surtout savoir, c'est si toutes les armes sont utilisable correctement (magie et physique) puisque c’était un point qui revenait souvent dans les défauts il me semble.
> De même il y a des mod intéressant voir indispensable pour la VR ?



39 euros ça reste encore trop cher. Mais de l'autre coté si tu veux un jeu à jour pour pour pouvoir profiter a fond des mods fonce. 

Perso j'ai une meilleure expérience de skyrim VR si tu joues exclusivement à la magie. Par contre la physique des armes est nul a chier. Tu n'as aucune difference de physique entre une épée et un marteau, c'est comme ci que tu as une sucette entre les mains à la place d'une arme, sauf que ta sucettes fait du dégât mais hyper léger si c'est la question xD
Et ensuite le tir a l'arc est vraiment moyen je trouve, mais ça reste un avis personnel  ::):

----------


## vectra

On peut trouver des clés Skyrim sur des sites tiers.
Le jeu n'est pas sans défauts, mais ça reste globalement très bien fait et très cohérent pour un jeu VR.

----------


## Rodwin

Sur Skyrim VR, je prends mon pied en infiltration / magie, mais la gestion de la physique de manière générale n'est pas terrible.
Mon conseil : attend les promos de l'été pour le toucher à 20€ max

----------


## 564.3

> Sans moi, ce type de music ce n'est pas du tout mon délire xD


Je ne l'écouterais pas en dehors du jeu, mais ça passe sans problèmes.
Au moins ça ne me fait pas m'arracher les oreilles, contrairement à la trance kawaï à 300bpm qu'on trouve sur beaucoup de maps expert+  :Splash: 

En passant, les devs de mods et sites d'hébergement sont en train de migrer le système de maps custom et l'intégration dans le jeu
https://old.reddit.com/r/beatsaber/c...the_mappening/
Ensuite tout sera cohérent, ça sera bien plus pratique même sans mods.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sur Skyrim VR, je prends mon pied en infiltration / magie, mais la gestion de la physique de manière générale n'est pas terrible.
> Mon conseil : attend les promos de l'été pour le toucher à 20€ max


C'est aussi mon seuil, et j'attends toujours  ::zzz:: 
J'espère que ça sera pour cet été.

----------


## Sorkar

> Mon conseil : attend les promos de l'été pour le toucher à 20€ max


Ouai t'as raison je vais faire ca, 40 balles ca fait encore un peu excessif pour un jeu que j'ai déjà bien rincé, sans les addons, mais quand même.

----------


## vectra

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/c...worlds-1626033

Promo sur le pack VR de la Playstation.

----------


## vectra

Test the *Serious Sam: the last hope*, suite à son soldage à 7€ sur Steam.
Ben c'est de la balle. Passé le premier niveau avec les flingues de base, on peut commencer à s'équiper 'Seriously', et là ça devient la fête du gib'.
Stupide, bourrin, drôle, hardcore mais accessible (niveaux easy et tourist je veux dire), c'est vraiment un bon jeu qu'il est bien. Par contre, on reste cantonné à du wave shooter presque statique: y'a du roomscale pour les petits déplacements, mais nulle part où aller se cacher.

----------


## Graine

Après le test d'Ackboo bien envie de me prendre VTOL.Vous avez été bluffé vous aussi?

----------


## 564.3

> Après le test d'Ackboo bien envie de me prendre VTOL.Vous avez été bluffé vous aussi?


Il y a un thread à ce sujet (sans beaucoup de participation)
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/122493

Sinon on parle de ce genre de jeux dans la page 124
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-froid/page124

Globalement ça dépend surtout de ce que t'attends de ce genre de jeux.

----------


## Graine

Merci!

----------


## Visslar

> Test the *Serious Sam: the last hope*, suite à son soldage à 7€ sur Steam.
> Ben c'est de la balle. Passé le premier niveau avec les flingues de base, on peut commencer à s'équiper 'Seriously', et là ça devient la fête du gib'.
> Stupide, bourrin, drôle, hardcore mais accessible (niveaux easy et tourist je veux dire), c'est vraiment un bon jeu qu'il est bien. Par contre, on reste cantonné à du wave shooter presque statique: y'a du roomscale pour les petits déplacements, mais nulle part où aller se cacher.


Je l'ai pris suite à ton message et je me tâte à me faire rembourser. Je n'ai pas testé beaucoup de shooter arcade, mais après Robo Recall, je trouve que ça fait pâle figure. 
J'ai aussi pris The Talos Principle soldé (que je n'avais jamais fait en "flat"). J'ai fait la première zone, pour l'instant j'aime bien, sans plus. Je ne vois pas trop l'utilité de la VR dans ce jeu.

----------


## vectra

Ah désolé, je n'ai pas encore installé Robo Recall sur mon WMR.
J'ai testé plusieurs wave-shooters payants sur WMR, mais jusqu'alors, aucun ne m'avait vraiment intéressé. Le gros de l'intérêt vient des armes de Serious Sam, que l'on porte à bout de bras avec les contrôleurs en plus.
Au moins, t'auras des sous dans la wallet Steam pour les soldes de fin de mois  ::lol::  Je pense sincèrement qu'ils vont reconduire la promo sur l'ensemble du catalogue Croteam comme ils le font toujours.

----------


## vectra

J'ai chopé une clé apacher pour *Fancy Skiing*.
Ben c'est rigolo! Un petit jeu, mais qui rend bien l'impression de vitesse, relief et profondeur. Toujours la trouille quand il s'agit de slalomer entre les rochers d'un éboulement...
Il faut un peu accentuer l'inclinaison à gauche et droite pour virer, ce qui n'est pas forcément si simple, mais dans l'ensemble ça passe crème.
On peut y jouer sans le roomscale, seuls l'inclinaison du casque et la position des manettes comptant.

J'en ai refait un petit tour, et c'est de mieux en mieux lorsqu'on progresse, avec encore plus de vitesse, des sauts de l'ange, etc...
Un bon petit jeu, vraiment.

----------


## vectra

Dans la liste des petits bons jeux, on peut mettre à la suite *Furious Seas*.
Le jeu est un peu limité et répétitif, mais il est vendu pas trop cher (alpha), et c'est quand-même vraiment très sympa. La réalisation technique est excellente, l'ambiance au top, les contrôles sont bien pensés (une main sur le gouvernail pendant que l'autre utilise un des canons latéraux), on est à fond dedans. Il y a suffisamment de bateaux à couler et éviter pour obliger à la jouer un peu fine (slalom, poursuites, esquives, cache-cache derrière les iles), c'est relativement varié même si c'est pas dit que ça tienne des heures en haleine.

Mon reproche vient du fait que les contrôles du canon sont difficiles, même si c'est en partie volontaire. Sur WMR, on a tendance à devoir crisper un peu la main dans la manette pour tenir en permanence les objets à diriger, ça c'est un peu dommage.




La campagne est passionnante, mais vite pliée et surtout pas achevée. Au travail brodayl  :Vibre:

----------


## 564.3

Sinon avec Falcon Age on va peut-être avoir une première exclu VR sur l'EGS, ça change d'Oculus Store.
Ça utilisera SteamVR donc c'est quand même un peu bizarre. Enfin, comme VivePort par exemple.
Ref: https://uploadvr.com/falcon-age-pc-vr/

Et article à propos de la version PSVR sur CPC https://www.canardpc.com/395/quand-f...vie-falcon-age
En gros c'est un jeu assez moyen, rien de bien enthousiasmant mais pas de gros défaut.

----------


## Medjes

> Dans la liste des petits bons jeux, on peut mettre à la suite *Furious Seas*.
> Le jeu est un peu limité et répétitif, mais il est vendu pas trop cher (alpha), et c'est quand-même vraiment très sympa. La réalisation technique est excellente, l'ambiance au top, les contrôles sont bien pensés (une main sur le gouvernail pendant que l'autre utilise un des canons latéraux), on est à fond dedans. Il y a suffisamment de bateaux à couler et éviter pour obliger à la jouer un peu fine (slalom, poursuites, esquives, cache-cache derrière les iles), c'est relativement varié même si c'est pas dit que ça tienne des heures en haleine.
> 
> Mon reproche vient du fait que les contrôles du canon sont difficiles, même si c'est en partie volontaire. Sur WMR, on a tendance à devoir crisper un peu la main dans la manette pour tenir en permanence les objets à diriger, ça c'est un peu dommage.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96UfFZUDF1A
> 
> La campagne est passionnante, mais vite pliée et surtout pas achevée. Au travail brodayl


Il etait en promo y'a deux jours, j'ai hésité. Il est en wishlist, ce qui me manque le plus pour sauter le pas, c'est de se retrouver entre canard. 
J'ai refait d'ailleurs du Beat Saber hier soir, rien que pour exploser le score des canards que j'ai en friendlist...  ::):  

Y'aurait pas moyen de se faire une compét BS d'ailleurs ?

----------


## vectra

C'est clair que la durée de vie actuelle du jeu repose sur le multi.
Mais le jeu devrait repasser en promo pour les soldes d'été, d'ici le 25 je crois.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci vectra pour ces retours, je les mets en WL ces jeux, ils ont l'air bien sympa  :;):

----------


## vectra

Y'a des clés apacher pour Fancy Skiing. C'est un petit jeu, mais sympa. Furious Seas est d'un tout autre calibre, même si encore inachevé.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Y'a des clés apacher pour Fancy Skiing.


où ça où ça ?  :Bave:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vidéo de gameplay sur Espire 1 !

----------


## Hideo

Bien envie de mettre la main sur Espire.

J'ai vu passer ca sur reddit : Crooked Water



Pour la sortie du nouveau mode de jeu "Conquest", un mode pvp avec objectif, il y a un week-end gratos a partir du 21 juin.

Ca motiverai du monde d'essayer de s'organiser une session ?

----------


## Medjes

> Bien envie de mettre la main sur Espire.
> 
> J'ai vu passer ca sur reddit : Crooked Water
> 
> 
> 
> Pour la sortie du nouveau mode de jeu "Conquest", un mode pvp avec objectif, il y a un week-end gratos a partir du 21 juin.
> 
> Ca motiverai du monde d'essayer de s'organiser une session ?


C'est clair ! Count me in !

----------


## Sorkar

On a une date pour Espire 1 ? Putain ca donne envie...  ::love::

----------


## vectra

> où ça où ça ?


Genre 4€ ici:
https://www.allkeyshop.com/blog/buy-...ompare-prices/
Je l'avais touché à moins, mais les prix fluctuent. Ca peut encore tomber d'ici les soldes à venir.

De manière générale, si le prix est du même ordre de grandeur, mieux vaut passer par Steam. Ne serait-ce que pour se rétracter si besoin.

----------


## madfox

Le prochain mode 360° de Beat Saber sera en exclusivité sur l'Occulus Quest : https://www.roadtovr.com/beat-saber-...eplay-e3-2019/

Raison : le câble des casques PC empêcherait soi-disant de tourner à 360°.  :Facepalm: 

De vrais clowns les gars de chez Beat Games...

----------


## vectra

Avec mon WMR, je confirme que ça finirait forcément mal. J'ai du mal à trouver une position à laquelle le cable se fait oublier.

Sinon, l'intégrule Croteam VR en vente pour 15€, avec 5 titres dont Talos Principle et 4 Serious Sam (un statique et 3 dynamiques).
Comme toujours, réductions prévues pour ceux qui ont déjà plusieurs titres.

----------


## 564.3

> Le prochain mode 360° de Beat Saber sera en exclusivité sur l'Occulus Quest : https://www.roadtovr.com/beat-saber-...eplay-e3-2019/
> 
> Raison : le câble des casques PC empêcherait soi-disant de tourner à 360°. 
> 
> De vrais clowns les gars de chez Beat Games...


Ce n'est pas aussi clair que ça dans leur communication, surtout que sur PC on a tous les cas de figure possibles: du module sans fils au tracking 180° uniquement (setup Rift original).
Du moment qu'ils ne font pas tourner plein de fois dans un seul sens, il n'y a pas tellement plus de risques qu'avancer/reculer (c'est là que je marche potentiellement sur le cable).

De toute façon ils vont faire des maps 360° pour le Quest et 180° pour le PSVR, le plus simple c'est qu'ils mettent tout à dispo sur PC et les utilisateurs choisissent selon leur setup et/ou leurs envies.
Au pire ça se finira en extraction des maps Quest + mod pour déverrouiller 360°, ils doivent bien s'en douter.

----------


## madfox

> Avec mon WMR, je confirme que ça finirait forcément mal. J'ai du mal à trouver une position à laquelle le cable se fait oublier.


Finir mal?  :^_^: 

Je ne connais pas la longueur du câble des casques WMR mais sur le Vive il suffit juste d'un pas pour sortir d'une boucle d’enroulement et tu as bien le temps de t'enrouler plusieurs fois avant d'être obligé de passer le "pas".  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Sinon, l'intégrule Croteam VR en vente pour 15€, avec 5 titres dont Talos Principle et 4 Serious Sam (un statique et 3 dynamiques).
> Comme toujours, réductions prévues pour ceux qui ont déjà plusieurs titres.


Tentant ce pack, mais je connais aucun de ces jeux (sauf Talos en 2D), ça se joue en room scale ou assis ?

----------


## vectra

J'ai pas encore lancé Talos, mais un canard en parlait viteuf' récemment.
Pour un des Serious Sam, le seul qui soit un wave-shooter et non un FPS, le room scale était déjà pris en compte. Mais ne servait à rien, si ce n'est esquiver une roquette de temps en temps.

C'est juste que ça a l'air suffisamment bien fait, et que 15 euros pour le tout, ça me semble juste imbattable.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai regardé rapidement les tests et avis sur le net, Talos et BFE semblent excellents, et Last Hope très bon aussi en tant que wave shooter. Il n'y a que les épisodes 1 et 2 qui sont moyens car très anciens et pas super adaptés pour la VR. Mais pour le prix en effet, c'est intéressant.
J'ai juste peur de pas avoir l'espace suffisant comme d'habitude...S'il faut bouger physiquement, c'est mort, je peux uniquement jouer debout sans déplacement ou assis.

----------


## vectra

Pour le Wave, aucun problème. Pour les autres, faudrait que je teste mais le temps me manque en ce moment...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Finir mal? 
> 
> Je ne connais pas la longueur du câble des casques WMR mais sur le Vive il suffit juste d'un pas pour sortir d'une boucle d’enroulement et tu as bien le temps de t'enrouler plusieurs fois avant d'être obligé de passer le "pas".


L'enroulement, ça va encore. C'est juste que vue la position de mon PC, j'ai vite fait de donner des coups dans le cable du casque.
Dans le meilleur des cas, le cable peut se faire oublier si l'orientation choisie par le système va bien pour cela (j'aimerais bien pouvoir la définir, un peu comme on fait pour la hauteur). Mais si on doit tourner sans arrêt, ben bonjour les coups de controleur dans le casque.

Il faudrait que je puisse accrocher le cable au plafond et le faire venir de l'arrière de la tête, mais c'est overkill comme mesure.

----------


## 564.3

> L'enroulement, ça va encore. C'est juste que vue la position de mon PC, j'ai vite fait de donner des coups dans le cable du casque.
> Dans le meilleur des cas, le cable peut se faire oublier si l'orientation choisie par le système va bien pour cela (j'aimerais bien pouvoir la définir, un peu comme on fait pour la hauteur). Mais si on doit tourner sans arrêt, ben bonjour les coups de controleur dans le casque.
> 
> Il faudrait que je puisse accrocher le cable au plafond et le faire venir de l'arrière de la tête, mais c'est overkill comme mesure.


Sur SteamVR on peut définir l'orientation lors du setup initial, ou au pire avec Advanced Settings et d'autres. C'est possible de faire des changements à la volée pour voir ce qui est le plus adapté.

Sinon le système de cable au plafond est quand même assez balaise à bien réaliser. Faut notamment une tension dynamique suffisante pour éviter de trop se le prendre dans la tête/bras, pas trop forte pour éviter que ça tire le casque quand on s'éloigne du centre ou on se baisse. Il y a pas mal de montage et exemples sur Reddit, mais ça m'a rarement convaincu.

----------


## 564.3

Arte a publié 4 expériences artistiques en VR basées sur des tableaux, ça va du truc interactif plutôt pour les enfants à des choses qui ont l'air plus flippantes (The Scream)

https://store.steampowered.com/searc...e=ARTE%20Trips

J'aurais peut-être pas du regarder les trailers, à mon avis ça spoil quasiment tout, mais bon… faudra que je teste ça à l'occase.

----------


## Sorkar

Au fait, No Man's Sky VR c'est pour quand ils avaient donné une date ?

----------


## vectra

>564: ait DL!
Je testerai à l'occasion, mais je pense que c'est typiquement un case study pour le Reverb.

----------


## Erokh

> L'enroulement, ça va encore. C'est juste que vue la position de mon PC, j'ai vite fait de donner des coups dans le cable du casque.
> Dans le meilleur des cas, le cable peut se faire oublier si l'orientation choisie par le système va bien pour cela (j'aimerais bien pouvoir la définir, un peu comme on fait pour la hauteur). Mais si on doit tourner sans arrêt, ben bonjour les coups de controleur dans le casque.


Sur le WMR, tu peux sans problème définir l'orientation de base comme tu le souhaite. Il suffit pour ça d'orienter ton casque dnas la direction souhaitée au début de la config de la zone ,quand il te dit "pointez le casque vers votre PC".

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai. En fonction de la forme de l'espace roomscale, l'orientation va être refaite.
Typiquement, mon PC est dans un coin de pièce.
Quand je définis mon espace, je pointe toujours vers l'écran.
Vu la configuration de la pièce, je me retrouve avec un rectangle dans un coin de la pièce.
Le soft me réoriente automatiquement pour être dans la longueur du rectangle et pas la largeur.

Sinon, Star Trek : Bridge Crew est en promo sur le Humble Store. -50% avec le DLC et -70% sans.
Ça vaut le coup ?

----------


## vectra

Ah, donc il faut désobéir  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, on peut le redéfinir en cours de route? J'ai pas encore trouvé où

----------


## Medjes

> Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai. En fonction de la forme de l'espace roomscale, l'orientation va être refaite.
> Typiquement, mon PC est dans un coin de pièce.
> Quand je définis mon espace, je pointe toujours vers l'écran.
> Vu la configuration de la pièce, je me retrouve avec un rectangle dans un coin de la pièce.
> Le soft me réoriente automatiquement pour être dans la longueur du rectangle et pas la largeur.
> 
> Sinon, Star Trek : Bridge Crew est en promo sur le Humble Store. -50% avec le DLC et -70% sans.
> Ça vaut le coup ?


Il est excellent je trouve. Très immersif. J'ai le dlc aussi, et toujours partant pour se faire des voyages vers l'infini et au delà.... si la Force est avec nous. Comme le dit souvent le commandant Cousteau. 

Add me !

----------


## 564.3

> Arte a publié 4 expériences artistiques en VR basées sur des tableaux, ça va du truc interactif plutôt pour les enfants à des choses qui ont l'air plus flippantes (The Scream)
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/searc...e=ARTE%20Trips
> 
> J'aurais peut-être pas du regarder les trailers, à mon avis ça spoil quasiment tout, mais bon… faudra que je teste ça à l'occase.


Bon j'ai fait les 4, chacune est pliée en ~10min. Par ordre de préférence:
- Claude Monet: ma préférée, belle ambiance et histoire, mais pas interactive du tout.
- The Scream: le trailer spoil trop, mais c'est aussi plutôt bien, et un peu interactif. À certains moments il faut déclencher la suite avec une action, à d'autres il faut attendre. Parfois j'ai un peu attendu comme un gland, ou étais trop hyperactif en essayant de déclencher quelque chose alors que ça déroule tout seul.
- The Isle of the dead: bien aussi, mais ça m'a moins fait rêver, avec rien d'interactif. La mise en scène est bizarre, avec une sorte de locomotion lente. Au début je me demandais ce qu'il se passait.
- 1, 2, 3 Bruegel: moins intéressant que les autres, très interactif mais répétitif. C'est quand même marrant de tout foutre par terre, par contre ça a tendance à ramer.

Ces expériences ont été faites il y a pas mal de temps (j'ai vu 2017 sur l'une d'entre elle), certaines choses auraient probablement été revues en mieux de nos jours. Elles ont tourné en festival (j'avais déjà vu des articles dessus, et il y en a qui ont eu des prix).

----------


## nodulle

> Bon j'ai fait les 4, chacune est pliée en ~10min. Par ordre de préférence:
> - Claude Monet: ma préférée, belle ambiance et histoire, mais pas interactive du tout.
> - The Scream: le trailer spoil trop, mais c'est aussi plutôt bien, et un peu interactif. À certains moments il faut déclencher la suite avec une action, à d'autres il faut attendre. Parfois j'ai un peu attendu comme un gland, ou étais trop hyperactif en essayant de déclencher quelque chose alors que ça déroule tout seul.
> - The Isle of the dead: bien aussi, mais ça m'a moins fait rêver, avec rien d'interactif. La mise en scène est bizarre, avec une sorte de locomotion lente. Au début je me demandais ce qu'il se passait.
> - 1, 2, 3 Bruegel: moins intéressant que les autres, très interactif mais répétitif. C'est quand même marrant de tout foutre par terre, par contre ça a tendance à ramer.
> 
> Ces expériences ont été faites il y a pas mal de temps (j'ai vu 2017 sur l'une d'entre elle), certaines choses auraient probablement été revues en mieux de nos jours. Elles ont tourné en festival (j'avais déjà vu des articles dessus, et il y en a qui ont eu des prix).


Pour l'instant j'ai testé 1, 2, 3 Bruegel qui est assez dispensable mais c'est une façon intéressante de découvrir le tableau. Et celle de Claude Monet qui est plutôt jolie et la narration est également intéressante. Je la ferais surement découvrir à ma mère qui est plutôt fan de Monet si ça ramait pas comme un malade au début et un peu moins par la suite !  ::(:  Sans dec c'est une vrais horreur ! Je l'ai transféré sur ssd, ça a amélioré les choses mais c'est pas significatif. Par contre si vous avez un Oculus il suffit de passer le message au début (ou de valider mais de toute façon il ne trouvera rien) et de ne pas s'inquiéter de l'écran noir un peu longuet.




> Bien envie de mettre la main sur Espire.
> 
> J'ai vu passer ca sur reddit : Crooked Water
> 
> Pour la sortie du nouveau mode de jeu "Conquest", un mode pvp avec objectif, il y a un week-end gratos a partir du 21 juin.
> 
> Ca motiverai du monde d'essayer de s'organiser une session ?


On se programme ça quand ? Demain 21h ?  ::):

----------


## Hideo

> On se programme ça quand ? Demain 21h ?


Ca me va  ::):  

On a qui de partant pour le moment ? :
- Nodulle 
- Medjes ? 
- Hideo 
- 564.3

J'ai posé la question sur le Discord, avec la maj d'aujourd'hui il y a un nouveau bateau. En gros y'en a un opti pour 4 joueurs, l'autre pour 2 même si on peut y etre à 4. 

Je sais pas si on peut être plus de 2 équipes dans le pvp mais 2 / 4 / 6 ou 8 canards sont toutes des config viables  :;): 

D'ailleurs je viens de checker le jeu est dispo, 700 mo.

----------


## 564.3

Normalement c'est aussi bon pour moi aussi demain 21h Crooked Water (lien Steam, tant qu'on y est).
Par contre je connais pas le jeu, j'essaierais de le lancer avant pour faire le tuto ou autre.

----------


## Hideo

Je suis off demain, probablement faire un petit test également. 

Je viens de voir que le snap turn etait pas implémenté jusqu'a maintenant, et j'ai un doute sur le fait que ca a été rajouté avec cette update. 
J'ai demandé, ca a été implémenté depuis, mais la question tient toujours : 
C'etait avec Advanced Settings qu'on pouvait configurer un snap turn en dehors du jeu ?

----------


## Sorkar

Tiens je viens de remarquer un truc seulement hier, pour les possesseur d'oculus :
On gagne une lootbox a chaque jour de connexion sur l'oculus, avec dedans des objets a la con et de la deco pour le home. Je sais pas depuis combien de temps c'est en place mais du coup hier j'ai ouvert des lootbox pendant une heure a m'en faire mal aux doigts, et j'ai toujours pas fini lol  ::lol::

----------


## nodulle

> Tiens je viens de remarquer un truc seulement hier, pour les possesseur d'oculus :
> On gagne une lootbox a chaque jour de connexion sur l'oculus, avec dedans des objets a la con et de la deco pour le home. Je sais pas depuis combien de temps c'est en place mais du coup hier j'ai ouvert des lootbox pendant une heure a m'en faire mal aux doigts, et j'ai toujours pas fini lol


Ça y est depuis la nouvelle version du Home qui date de... 2017 !  :^_^: 

C'est d'ailleurs chiant qu'il n'y ait pas de bouton pour tout ouvrir d'un coup. À cause de ça, ça fait des lustres que je n'en ai pas ouvert.

----------


## Sorkar

Mdr ok  ::P: 

J'en suis a Fevrier 2019, j'ai pas fini d'ouvrir des caisses  :^_^:  ::lol::

----------


## nodulle

::ninja::  Bon courage !  ::P:   :^_^:

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai demandé, ca a été implémenté depuis, mais la question tient toujours : 
> C'etait avec Advanced Settings qu'on pouvait configurer un snap turn en dehors du jeu ?


Ouais, ça et d'autres méthodes
https://github.com/OpenVR-Advanced-S...#--motion-page

Space drag + gravity ça fait de la locomotion à la Climbey et ça va peut-être un peu trop loin dans la déconne. Comme si on avait un playspace "infini" et qu'on bondissait comme un kangourou dedans, pas forcément bien géré par les jeux.
Sans gravity ça peut être bien pour les gamins dans des jeux sans scaling où ils sont trop petits pour atteindre des étagères ou autre.

----------


## FixB

Je viens de me faire Vader Immortal.
C'est intéressant pour un fan de Star Wars (ce qui est mon cas); par contre, c'est vraiment super court. On dirait l'intro du jeu (35/40 minutes). Tout est mega scripté (et ça en devient vraiment frustrant; surtout quand on voudrait se déplacer là où il faut, mais que l'on est stoppé en attendant que notre droide compagnon passe devant!). 
Bref, c'est une demo assez fun qui peut servir pour montrer les possibilités VR à des amis ensuite, mais le 'jeu' (plutôt l'expérience) est trop court(e)...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Normalement c'est aussi bon pour moi aussi demain 21h Crooked Water (lien Steam, tant qu'on y est).
> Par contre je connais pas le jeu, j'essaierais de le lancer avant pour faire le tuto ou autre.


Je ne connais pas non plus, mais j'aurais bien tenté. Par contre, j'ai peur que ma CG (que je n'ai toujours pas changée) rame un peu. #GTX770

----------


## Hideo

Je doute que qui que ce soit connaissait  :^_^: 

Vu le style low poly du jeu, et le peu d'objets présents dans la scene y'a des chances que ca passe pas trop mal.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je testerais ce soir avant de confirmer ici ma présence.  ::): 
Par contre, vous parlez de Discord. C'est celui de CPC ?

----------


## Hideo

Bonne question. 

La dernière fois que j'ai joué avec les canards en VR on était sur le vocal du groupe steam, ca peut tenter de passer par la.
Sinon Discord, mais c'est assez gourmand en cpu/ram du coup j'essaie d’éviter.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Defector sort le 11 Juillet pour 19,99 $.
DU coup, j'ai peur que le jeu soit très court.




Source : https://www.roadtovr.com/defector-pr...ift-exclusive/

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Bonne question. 
> 
> La dernière fois que j'ai joué avec les canards en VR on était sur le vocal du groupe steam, ca peut tenter de passer par la.
> Sinon Discord, mais c'est assez gourmand en cpu/ram du coup j'essaie d’éviter.


Je ne suis pas sûr d'être dans le groupe Steam...

Edit : Ha si.
Bon reste à coucher les enfants...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je viens de me faire Vader Immortal.
> C'est intéressant pour un fan de Star Wars (ce qui est mon cas); par contre, c'est vraiment super court. On dirait l'intro du jeu (35/40 minutes). Tout est mega scripté (et ça en devient vraiment frustrant; surtout quand on voudrait se déplacer là où il faut, mais que l'on est stoppé en attendant que notre droide compagnon passe devant!). 
> Bref, c'est une demo assez fun qui peut servir pour montrer les possibilités VR à des amis ensuite, mais le 'jeu' (plutôt l'expérience) est trop court(e)...


Exactement. Le jeu est une telle regression, les développeurs ne font AUCUNE utilisation de la VR. Un exemple tout bête (qui spoile mais bon). A un moment, Vador vous oblige a insérer un objet dans un réceptacle. On n'est pas dans un film, mais dans un Jeu Video, et en VR, on est véritablement ACTEUR de la scène. Le premier truc que j'ai essayé, c'est de jeter l'objet (chose que je n'aurais pas pensé à faire sur un jeu "classique") Et bien non, tu ne peux pas lâcher l'objet, tu es obligé d'obéir.

Le jeu est bien trop court, on a trois séquences d'action (dont un entraînement) assez pauvres. Les intéractions sont minimales. Si on passe en free locomotion, ca bugge facilement si on bouge un peu trop. Bref, on dirait une demo d'un jeu VR d'il y a 2 ans. C'est une grosse regression.

Mais. Mais.MAIS. C'est Star Wars, on a le thème principal, on a des décors assez violents. Vador, des Stormtroopers,...Et un sabre laser ultra convaincant.

Bref, en fan de de Star Wars, ca vaut le coup, et ca fera son effet si on veut faire découvrir la VR. Mais il manque encore beaucoup trop de choses pour en faire un bon jeu. Je serais mesquin je demanderai un remboursement mais enfin bon...

----------


## FixB

Je suis à 100% d'accord !

----------


## nodulle

> Defector sort le 11 Juillet pour 19,99 $.
> DU coup, j'ai peur que le jeu soit très court.


Il y a de grande chance oui.  ::(:  Mais ça à l'air  :Bave: 


Sinon pour Crooked Waters c'est... une vrais catastrophe. On a galéré pendant plus d'une heure à tenter de se rejoindre sur le même serveur. A chaque fois on avait "connection with host failed". On a jamais réussis à être tous les quatre. On s'est résigné à faire une ou deux parties sur les serveurs qu'on a réussis à rejoindre (c'est à dire pas tous ensemble).

Un truc que je retiens c'est le piano où il est possible de jouer dessus. Medjes nous y a joué un petit air endiablé. 


Au final on a terminé sur Rec Room :  ::):

----------


## Vyse

Potentiellement du lourd vu que le jeu aura bénéficier de presque 3 ans de dev que les gars de chez Respawn c'est pas des rigolos d'indés fauchés.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Potentiellement du lourd vu que le jeu aura bénéficier de presque 3 ans de dev que les gars de chez Respawn c'est pas des rigolos d'indés fauchés.


Les mecs ils ont sous la main une des meilleures licences de FPS de ces dernières années, qui en plus pourrait s'adapter a 200% en VR..et non, ils partent sur une nouvelle IP ><

----------


## 564.3

Ouais le multi est pété pour l'instant dans *Crooked Waters*, et le sound design très pauvre. Mais j'ai quand même été agréablement surpris par la gestion des interactions et du bateau.
Le contenu m'a l'air léger aussi, faudrait des IA pour le deathmatch.

*Rec Room*: c'était cool, j'avais jamais testé les quêtes. Par contre j'étais un peu naze en fin de soirée. Et c'est quand même répétitif, faudrait peut-être qu'ils ajoutent du piment.

*Vader Immortal*: il parait que le dojo avec les drones est un jeu d'arcade sympa, non ? Faudra que je teste ça à l'occase.

*Respawn Entertainment*: ils n'avaient visiblement pas envie de (re)faire un jeu de mechs. Je suis bien curieux de voir ce que leur jeu de guerre va donner, j'espère surtout qu'il y aura une bonne campagne solo et qu'ils ne vont pas tenter de "réinventer" la roue de façon foireuse au niveau ergonomie VR.
Ça me fait toujours flipper avec les gros studios, on a quand même eu pas mal de gâchis de ce point de vue. Généralement ils ont commencé à bosser y a longtemps, et entre temps des indies trouvent de meilleurs designs pour les interactions.

----------


## Hideo

Ca a été un bel echec hier mais en discutant avec le dev j'ai récupéré le port a ouvrir (7777 TCP/UDP) pour ne pas passer par le punchthrough et j'ai pu hoster une game avec un random et le dev et une autre avec Medjes sans problème de co visiblement. 

Malheureusement pas le temps pour une vraie game aujourd'hui mais p'tet demain si y'en a qui sont chauds.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je me suis pris Vader: Immortal alors que j'ai un HTC Vive. Alors, je ne sais pas si les possesseurs du Rift ont le même problème ou pas. Mais impossible de jouer avec les visuels en High. Le casque passe d'office en reprojection permanente en plus d'avoir cet effet de tremblement. D'ailleurs, c'est quoi la différence sur le rendu entre Low et High ? J'ai trouvé les graphismes en Low plus que correct voir bon.

C'est très court. Il est dommage aussi qu'on ne puisse pas intéragir avec tout et n'importe quoi. De même, les déplacements en free locomotion avec les touchpads du Vive est un cauchemar. Je trouve aussi le jeu trop sombre. Il y a un moyen d'augmenter la luminosité ?
Sinon, j'ai trouvé les quelques phases de combats plutôt sympa. Mais j'aurai adoré découper du Stormtrooper. 
Espérons que l'épisode 2 sera plus intéressant et plus long.

----------


## 564.3

L'effet de tremblement c'est le motion smoothing (reprojection) ou c'est autre chose ? T'as qu'à essayer de le désactiver pour voir, mais tu vas perdre des frames.
Il y a peut-être un problème de perf à la con quand la fenêtre du jeu est focus ou non. Dans Crooked Water faut que le jeu soit focus sinon c'est la cata, dans Beat Saber c'est mieux quand il n'est pas au premier plan…
Sinon ils font peut-être un truc bizarre coté API, faudra ptet un patch de ReVive.
Je me demande si le mode low équivaut aux graphismes du Quest, ou si c'est quand même upgradé sur divers aspects. Ils ont du bosser l'optimisation à fond pour que ça tourne là dessus.

Edit: bon il semblerait qu'il faille modifier quelque chose dans ReVive, il y a un effet en high qui ne passe pas correctement
https://old.reddit.com/r/Vive/commen...ve_compatible/
https://github.com/LibreVR/Revive/issues/1238

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour revenir sur *Vader Immortal*, j'avoue que l'arène est vraiment réussie. Le sabre laser est hallucinant de "réalisme", les épreuves sont malignes, ca manque un poil de variété (double sabre laser, ou pouvoir tenir le sabre comme Asokha ou Starkiller) Mais dans l'ensemble, ca passe bien le temps.

----------


## FixB

Je n'avais par testé le dojo. C'est sympa. Ça ressemble a un Holopoint, avec de meilleurs graphismes mais moins nerveux. Du coup, pour le prix, ça reste intéressant pour les fans de la licence (comme moi  :;):  ). Par contre, ça risque de devenir un classique pour faire des démos de VR et ça va renforcer l'idée que la VR ne permets pas de'vrais' jeux...

----------


## 564.3

> Pour revenir sur *Vader Immortal*, j'avoue que l'arène est vraiment réussie. Le sabre laser est hallucinant de "réalisme", les épreuves sont malignes, ca manque un poil de variété (double sabre laser, ou pouvoir tenir le sabre comme Asokha ou Starkiller) Mais dans l'ensemble, ca passe bien le temps.


Cool, ça correspond bien aux autres retours que j'ai vu sur le sujet, je me le prendrais à l'occase.




> Malheureusement pas le temps pour une vraie game aujourd'hui mais p'tet demain si y'en a qui sont chauds.


Je suis déjà trop chaud pour remettre le casque avant la fin de la canicule…  :Sweat: 
Pour moi ça va être au mieux jeux pépères sur écran jusqu'à ce que mon appart revienne à une température raisonnable.
 :Bath: 

D'ailleurs on peut changer le titre de la discussion.

----------


## vectra

Vader immortal, c'est un crossover Star Wars & Un jour sans fin, mais en 45 mins / jour.

----------


## Brice2010

Petite présentation rapide de: 

Crisis VRigade, un jeu sympatoche mais qui marquera pas la VR.
Et de out of ammo, dans le même genre mais plus axé RTS, bien sympa

----------


## vectra

Je suis presque fan, perso.
Du vrai roomscale, des couverts de fou, de la visée "réaliste" et exigeante et encourageante...
S'il y avait eu un peu plus d'ambiance sonore et des équipiers, on se serait crus dans un film d'action. On sent bien l'ambiance de fusillade où le but est de se lever pour tirer et tuer, et pas se faire canarder au passage. Je me rappelle m'être non seulement affalé par terre pour bénéficier du couvert de bagnoles, mais aussi avoir tiré par des trous de lapin pour ne pas m'en prendre une bonne.

----------


## Sorkar

Je rappel aux aimables canards à casques, que Rogan, celui que j'aime appeler Thief VR, sort début juillet et est en promo en ce moment.

Et que a mon avis, faudra pas l'rater  ::wub::

----------


## Brice2010

> mais aussi avoir tiré par des trous de lapin pour ne pas m'en prendre une bonne.


Justement, j'ai eu le sentiment d'avoir du mal à tirer par ces trous de lapin. Par exemple assez tôt, quand on est caché derrière la statue, j'ai du mal à tirer entre le mur et celle-ci. Mais il est vrai que je faisais assez peu attention à l'alignement de ma mire et du viseur, donc mes balles s'écrasaient probablement entre les deux...

----------


## vectra

L'alignement ne pardonne pas.
Mais c'est aussi ça qui fait le bon simulateur de scène d'action de film des années 90. Un bon coup de skill peut renverser une situation, sachant que tu as peu de temps entre la sortie de ton couvert et l'arrivée d'une balle ennemie.

----------


## Brice2010

Ah oui clairement. C'est là que le jeu est surprenant et perd peut-être une partie de son audimat (ou en gagne un autre): ca semble un FPS bêtement accessible, et comme on est peu habitué à cette difficulté et à ce principe de die & retry, ça peut en être frustrant.

Ajout d'un test rapide de First Person Tennis. Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester Virtual Sport, mais on m'a soufflé qu'il s'agirait des 2 références en matière de sport / tennis, le premier étant bien plus axé simulation.

----------


## Brice2010

4 tests rapides de jeux qui malheureusement, ne méritent pas vraiment d'être mis en avant dans de vrais tests de la section dédiée, mais qui pourraient en intéresser certains.

*It's a trap* 






Vous êtes un aventurier qui doit récupérer dans une trentaine de grottes un idole posé sur un réceptacle en évitant de mourir à cause des pièges qui vous en séparent. On se sent forcément un peu Indiana Jones, mais en version physiquement handicapé.

Le jeu nécessite clairement une zone de 4*4 mètres minimum pour en profiter pleinement, et c'est essentiellement ce point qui posera souci. Aucun déplacement prévu à la manette ni de téléportation (logique), il faudra courir, se baisser et sauter pour éviter les nombreux types de pièges existants, allant de pics tombant du plafond au bous de bois se balançant devant vous.

Les graphismes sont tout juste corrects, rien de dingues, et l'environnement sonore ne fait pas d'éclat non plus. Torche en main, vous n'êtes pas embêté avec la détection des manettes car elles ne serviront qu'a saisir le trophée en fin de grotte, seul le mouvement de votre corps compte.

Le principe est cool, mais la réalisation laisse à désirer, surtout pour 16,79€. Et c'est dispo' ici.

*ZombVR*






L'unique développeur ne s'en cache pas, le jeu reprend l'ensemble des codes du mode zombie de Call of Duty: zombies par vague, ouverture de nouvelles zones, achat d'armes et améliorations de celles-ci, ...
Avec un mode multi et coop, ça ne semble que du bon. Malheureusement la réalisation n'est pas à la hauteur, surtout pour un seul homme.

C'est dommage car le nombre de modes de jeux est assez élevé et varié (mode tunnel, pluie de tête, ...) et le type d'armes également, y compris en corps à corps. Les mouvements se font au choix à la téléportation ou au pad. Il y a plusieurs maps (5 au lancement), et les zombies sont variés, offrant même des sortes de boss après avoir survécu à un certain nombre de rounds.

Les graphismes sont moches, les sons sont mauvais. L'UI n'est pas travaillée, et l'IA des ennemis laisse à désirer. Le maniement des armes n'est pas des plus évident, on se contentera des armes au corps à corps qu'il suffit d'agiter pour tuer les ennemis. Les animations sont vraiment pauvres.

Pour 13,99€, ça ne vaut clairement pas le coup, et c'est dommage car l'idée est bonne, la base est là, mais la réalisation ne suit pas.

*Orc Hunter*






Dans ce jeu, vous devrez vous défendre face à des vagues successives d'ennemis Orcs en utilisant différentes armes allant de la double épée, au combo épée / bouclier, l'arc, ou encore la baguette magique crachant du feu.
Les graphismes sont corrects mais sans plus, idem pour la bande son. La détection des mouvements des armes est agréable. Les déplacements se font par téléportation, puis par room scale lors des combats. Même la téléportation n'est pas fluide. Une icone blanche ou rouge s'affiche pour vous signaler la possibilité de bouger, et implique donc un certain délai. Le jeu souffre forcément de l'existance de Blade & Sorcery: les animations sont pauvres, les contacts entre les armes lors des parades ou lors de coups portés sont ridicules. Aucune animation en dehors de la mise à mort. Les dégâts ne semblent pas localisés, et vous ne saurez donc pas en portant un coup s'il a blessé ou s'il a été paré. Le jeu à l'arc est bien plus agréable.

Il y a quelques maps différentes (3 visiblement) et peu d'orcs différents. Je ne recommande pas ce jeu disponible ici.
Le jeu est abandonné depuis 2017 et est gratuit, donc ça ne coûte rien de tester.

*Iron Power*






En early acces depuis septembre 2017 et donc probablement abandonné, il s'agit d'un jeu de combat de robots géants inspiré du film Real Steel.
Le jeu met à votre disposition 4 coups pour chaque bras (coup droit, crochet, balancé et le jab). Les robots ont une barre de vie pour les différentes parties de leur corps, la partie centrale permettant de recharger l'énergie nécessaire pour lancer les coups. Une pression sur les boutons de la manette permet de se mettre en mode défense tête ou corps. Il s'agit donc de choisir le bon combo en fonction de l'action ennemi sur le modèle de pierre / papier / ciseau afin de réussir à mettre l'ennemi KO en détruisant sa tête. On peut bien entendu l'handicaper en visant les autres parties en priorité.

Les mouvements se font au trackpad, les graphismes sont sympas mais on ne ressent pas vraiment l'impression de grandeur des robots. La bande son est dispensable. Il n'y a pas vraiment de reconnaissance de mouvement des manettes car il ne s'agit pas d'une simulation de boxe, mais bien d'une succession de choix de type de mouvement à faire avec des mouvements. La réalisation est pauvre, le fun plutôt absent.

Il existe pourtant 3 robots différents de base. Il n'y a pas de modes de jeux développés en dehors de l’enchaînement de combats sans la moindre histoire associée.

Disponible ici pour 19,99€, c'est clairement du vol.

----------


## vectra

C'est presque le prix de Creed:Rise to Glory.
Un jeu de boxe de fou malade, qui fatigue et fait vraiment suer.
Pour une fois qu'un jeu à licence est bien fait, je prends le temps de le souligner.

----------


## Brice2010

Après avoir lu vos avis sur Dark Vador Immortal, je l'ai essayé.
En effet ça fait le fan service. Si on le prend comme une expérience, ça fait le job. En tant que jeu, ça manque clairement d'action. Il y a 3 ou 4 scènes d'action seulement, et c'est trop coupé par les longueurs narratives et à l'attente du droide.
Ca reste une belle démonstration, et tout comme pour Mars Unearthing, je reste visiblement très positivement sensible aux rares scènes en vaisseau.

Sinon j'essaie de faire un test de Proze: Enlightenment que je trouve bon, mais j'ai la nausée super vite et ça m'empèche d'avancer dans le jeu pour en faire un test réel. Quelqu'un y a joué et à réussi à trouver une parade? J'ai pourtant tout paramétré pour ne pas être malade (rotation à la vitesse minimum).

Je me suis mis à Subnautica VR, mais sauf erreur de ma part, les controleurs ne sont pas pris en compte? Pad obligatoire?
Edit: je confirme, et c'est archi bugué en VR. Heureusement y'a pas mal de mods pour corriger ça, notament le fait que le menu au démarrage soit en train de flotter en minuscule dans l'eau. Voir ici.

Edit 2: je suis sûr un rail shooter bien sympa, et pourtant j'aurai pas misé 1 euro dessus. John Wick Chronicles. J'étofferai après l'avoir fini (dans moins d'une heure visiblement  ::(: )

----------


## Zapp le Grand

John Wick est dans ma wishlist, mais il n'est jamais tombé en promo durant les soldes steam, c'est dommage

----------


## Couillu

Vous avez vu passer des jeux de cuisine en VR ? ^^ J'ai VR The Diner Duo qui se joue en asymétrique avec un copain sur le pc c'est bien marrant mais on y fait que des burgers. Et après avoir vu la VOD de MV qui joue à Cooking Simulator je veux ce jeu en VR ^^

----------


## Brice2010

> Vous avez vu passer des jeux de cuisine en VR ? ^^ J'ai VR The Diner Duo qui se joue en asymétrique avec un copain sur le pc c'est bien marrant mais on y fait que des burgers. Et après avoir vu la VOD de MV qui joue à Cooking Simulator je veux ce jeu en VR ^^


ChefU VR, je le teste ce soir et je te dis (vers 23h).

----------


## Couillu

Ahah ce trailer maxi cheap ! xD Mais why not j'attends ton retour ! :D Avec un avatar pareil tu va nous faire des merveilles !

----------


## vectra

Steam qui croule...
Les soldes, caypasbien.

J'ai vu In Death à 7 euros, mais à part ça, pas mal déçu.
RUSH à 8 euros, 
Ultrawings à 6 euros
Raw Data 
Duck Season à 14 euros chacun.
Thumper à 5 euros/

Réduc minus sur First Person Tennis et Sairento, hélas.

----------


## Visslar

Soooooldes !!
Arizona Sunshine à 15€
Superhot à 13€...
Et... j'ai pas la suite, les serveurs de Steam ont rendu l'âme  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ma bibliotheque Steam VR commence dangereusement a ressembler à ma blibliothèque Steam. J'ai quasi tous les jeux en promo  (et j'en ai pas entamé la moitié...)

----------


## septicflesh

seekind dawn a-80% Oo
The Talos Principle VR a 6 euro
Skyrim a 25 euros toujours aussi cher x)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Edit 2: je suis sûr un rail shooter bien sympa, et pourtant j'aurai pas misé 1 euro dessus. John Wick Chronicles. J'étofferai après l'avoir fini (dans moins d'une heure visiblement )


John Wick est vraiment sympa si on le compare avec les jeux sorties à la même période. Visuellement au top, le feeling des armes est génial et il exploite vraiment le 6DOF. Par contre, il est court et c'est un simple wave shooter.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> seekind dawn a-80% Oo
> The Talos Principle VR a 6 euro
> Skyrim a 25 euros toujours aussi cher x)


Dernière fois que j'ai fait Seeking Dawn (version beta), les maps étaient super rikiki et on avait des chargements à foison. Faudrait que je le relance.

----------


## vectra

> seekind dawn a-80% Oo
> The Talos Principle VR a 6 euro


C'est bien Seeking Dawn? Les évals sont partagées...
Dommage pour Talos, y'avait un bundle rikiki y'a pas longtemps pour toute la collèc Croteam.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est bien Seeking Dawn? Les évals sont partagées...
> Dommage pour Talos, y'avait un bundle rikiki y'a pas longtemps pour toute la collèc Croteam.


Techniquement, c'est du niveau AAA. Par contre, sur la beta, les combats sont trop molles. Il y a pourtant de bonnes idées. Le jeu propose une phase construction avec ressources à récolter. Mais d'un autre côté, il a un côté Survival que je déteste où il faut se nourrir, boire en permanence toutes les 5 min.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> C'est bien Seeking Dawn? Les évals sont partagées...
> Dommage pour Talos, y'avait un bundle rikiki y'a pas longtemps pour toute la collèc Croteam.


Le pack Croteam est toujours en promo:
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...EAM_VR_Bundle/

Je l'ai toujours pas pris et j'hésite toujours, mais comme j'ai pas trop le temps pour de nouveaux jeux en ce moment... Et puis la VR par ces chaleurs, ça donne pas envie

----------


## nodulle

Quelqu'un connait The Spy Who Shrunk Me ? Il ne me semble pas l'avoir vu passer par ici. Ça à l'air pas trop mal, bien qu'un peu court.

----------


## Brice2010

Booooon...

*ChefU*






Avant tout, le jeu est disponible ici pour 20,99€ et est abandonné car plus de signes de vie des devs' depuis janvier 2018.

Le jeu démarre devant la porte d'un superbe appartement restaurant situé au sommet d'un immeuble d'une ville similaire à San Francisco.
Après avoir choisi entre le mode de déplacement par téléportation ou cliquer / glisser, vous êtes accueilli par votre bras droit qui est le majordome des lieux.

Après vous avoir très rapidement présenté les lieux (en réalité il s'agit d'apprendre à se déplacer, à saisir un objet puis de repérer les 2 zones de jeu, à savoir la zone où les clients mangent et la cuisine), vous serez dans le bain immédiatement. On vous montre le dépose plat, la cloche pour appeler le serveur, mais avant tout, cuisinons! Il s'agit dans un premier temps de "basse cuisine": réaliser une sorte de croque monsieur gastro'.

Vous approchez de la tablette incrustée à la cuisine pour lancer le déroulé de la recette, et c'est parti. A vous de parcourir l'ensemble de la cuisine pour trouver les ingrédients (pain, fromage, beurre), les ustensiles (poêle, différents type de couteaux, ...) et les outils adaptés et bien réglés (plaque gaz à feu doux, ...). Tous est rangé logiquement comme dans une cuisine professionnelle: les récipients accrochés en hauteur, les herbes dans les placard étroits, les assiettes dans le leur, les différents couteaux dans le tiroir, ... Une fois le plat prêt, vous le posez sur le passe plat, et les clients jugeront.

Avoir 3 étoiles vous permet de passer à la suite de l'histoire, sans quoi il faudra tout recommencer: vous êtes le maillon faible.

Les graphismes sont très correctes. La musique d'ambiance et les bruitages sont cohérents, très jazzy, mais tellement typés que ça risque rapidement de taper sur les nerfs. La reconnaissance de mouvement est très bonne: pour couper les tranches de mon croque monsieur dans une brioche entière, j'ai pu retourner le pain comme je le voulais tout en inclinant le couteau à ma guise. De même pour tartiner le beurre. Y'a plus qu'à espérer que personne ne vous voit battre les œufs à la main  ::trollface:: 

Le contenu est assez riche. On parle d'une soixantaine de recette (en réalité la moitié si on vire les variantes, type gâteau fraise / gâteau citron). Les outils sont nombreux, bien modélisés et réalistes.

Le jeu comporte 3 modes: le mode histoire avec le fameux passage à 3 étoiles +, le mode libre, et un mode contre la montre où vous devez réaliser les recettes le plus rapidement possible.
Il est possible de faire des photos de vos plats (...).

Alors pourquoi le jeu est-il aussi paradoxalement évalué sur steam? Parce que ses qualités sont ses défauts. A vouloir tout permettre, il s'y perd. Prenons l'exemple de ma poêle sur le feu à gaz, avec la tranche de brioche, le fromage par dessus et le brin d'herbes aromatiques. A 2 millimètres près, je passe de la saisie d'un objet à l'autre. Si par mégarde, j'attrape la poêle, alors tout ce qui est dessus valdingue, voir disparaît dans une dimension parallèle après avoir été éjecté à vitesse grand V. Manque plus que le petit air de musique: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSENH3FE2As

C'est donc clairement un jeu qui aurait pu être excellent, même pour les réfractaire de la cuisine. D'ailleurs, le thème est presque anecdotique, c'est un bon jeu. Ca fourmille de bonnes idées, et il y a énormément de détails sans rien de superflus. Mais le jeu a 2 ans, et n'a malheureusement pas subi le fignolage qui lui aurait fait passer un cap.

Oh et pour les mouvements, pas de bouton de rotation. Donc ca nécessite un roomscale minimum (j'avais 3*3, et j'ai cassé une statuette, ma femme s'est réveillée, et j'ai la gueule pour la nuit. Je lui ai dit que je m’entraînais à lui faire des petits plats, elle m'a dit qu'elle s'en foutait de mon casque de merde  ::(: ).

Ca reste un bon jeu de pure simulation. M'en vais me faire un croq' monsieur.

__________________________________________________  __________

Ultrawings donne de très bonnes sensations (pure arcade), mais clairement ça file la gerbe, et les dev's le savent car leur seule protection paramétrable en jeu là dessus c'est de venir obstruer une partie du cockpit pour réduire l'angle de vision latéralement. Ca m'a un peu gâche le truc. On en a déjà eu parlé, mais à choisir un jeu d'avion, j'en prendrai un autre comme VTol, quoi que en arcade pure je me rappelle pas d'un autre titre...

Pour Seeking Dawn, en effet comme le dit Metal Destroyer c'est le jeu qui m'a le plus fait penser à un AAA (avec Primordian dont je doit penser à vous parler bientôt (pour les fans de Turok)). La partie survie est par contre en effet assez chiante.
Rush sans plus en dehors du fun de la fly suit.
SuperHot largement dans mon top 3 VR

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci pour tous ces retours Brice, ça en fait des jeux à tester !

D'ailleurs en parlant de ton top, ça serait quoi ton top 5 de jeux VR ?

----------


## Brice2010

Dans le désordre car je n'arriverai pas à les classer:
- Super Hot
- Arizona Sunshine
- I expect you to die
- Keep Talking and nobody explose
- Lone Echo
- Pixel Ripped 1989
- Richies Plank Experience
- Unearthing Mars

Je sais, c'est un top 8, mais je ne saurais pas les séparer, ils ont tous un truc qui les mets loin devant la foule de jeux "bons" qui suit.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je n'ai pas trouvé Unearthing Mars super intéressant. De mémoire, la phase de conduite du véhicule est mal foutu et casse totalement l'immersion par rapport aux phases à pied. Et dans l'ensemble,  je l'ai trouvé moyen/bof en plus d'être très court.
Tu pourrais dire d'avantage de pourquoi tu le mets dans ton top 8  ::P: 

Celà dit, je prendrai quand même le 2e épisode, juste pour voir s'il y a du mieux.

----------


## teddy37

Dans le pack Croteam, lequel Serious Sam rend le mieux en VR et est le plus fun ?

Je n'ai pas envie d'acheter le pack entier et j'ai d'autres jeux à acheter ;-)

----------


## Visslar

Je suis bien tenté par Elite Dangerous mais je n'ai pas d'HOTAS. Je sais qu'on peut en trouver à pas cher, mais franchement j'ai déjà assez de câble et de bordel sur mon bureau.
Donc c'est possible d'y jouer au clavier/souris avec un casque VR sur la tête, ou j'oublie tout de suite cette idée saugrenue ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le problème du clavier en VR est de trouver les touches correctement dès qu'elles s'éloignent de celles sur lesquelles reposent les doigts.
Genre, ta main est calée sur ZQSD et il faut aller appuyer sur la touche m.
Bon courage pour la trouver facilement.  ::):

----------


## Visslar

Merci, j'ai continué sur le topic d'Elite pour éviter de polluer ici.

----------


## Brice2010

@metal destroyer: J'avais fais une petite présentation de Unearthing Mars et du pourquoi je l'appréciais: voir ici

Je n'ai pas changé d'avis dessus, et j’attire bien l'attention sur le fait que c'est certainement mon fanboyisme refoulé qui parle. Mais les reproches que l'on lui fait, comme cette phase en roaster sur mars, ne m'a pas choqué outre mesure, surtout comparé à l'effet épique procuré.

Par contre évite le 2, c'est un FPS vraiment moyen. Je ne comprends pas le revirement de genre.

@Visslar: j'avais la flemme de sortir mon hotas pour les mêmes raisons. Et même si c'est galère, il n'y a surtout pas le même plaisir au clavier. Le hotas, ça transforme le jeu.

----------


## 564.3

> Dans le pack Croteam, lequel Serious Sam rend le mieux en VR et est le plus fun ?
> 
> Je n'ai pas envie d'acheter le pack entier et j'ai d'autres jeux à acheter ;-)


J'aime bien les deux, dans des genres assez différents:
- Serious Sam 3 VR: BFE: traversée de niveaux classique (locomotion libre), mais il a vieilli quand même visuellement (surtout les immeubles au début, ça pique).
- Serious Sam VR: The Last Hope: sans locomotion (ou automatique), visuellement plus moderne.

Dans les deux cas quand ça se corse il faut apprendre les vagues/spawn d'ennemis et optimiser, elles sont statiques.

SS1 et 2 sont trop vieux et n'en valent pas vraiment la peine quand on a le 3 à coté. En tous cas j'ai laissé tomber.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis bien tenté par Elite Dangerous mais je n'ai pas d'HOTAS. Je sais qu'on peut en trouver à pas cher, mais franchement j'ai déjà assez de câble et de bordel sur mon bureau.
> Donc c'est possible d'y jouer au clavier/souris avec un casque VR sur la tête, ou j'oublie tout de suite cette idée saugrenue ?


J'y joue au pad + clavier. Faut passer un peu de temps au début pour optimiser la config et éventuellement ajouter quelques touches faciles d'accès à l'aveugle (dans les coins). J'avais déjà pas mal joué sur écran, mais c'est peut-être plus simple de commencer comme ça le temps d'apprendre les bases et faire plein d'aller/retours dans les menus de config.
Sinon il y en a qui utilisent de la commande vocale pour les actions occasionnelles, mais je n'ai toujours pas testé. Du genre sortir/rentrer le train d'atterrissage, etc.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Elite ça doit pouvoir se jouer aussi au gamepad aussi, même si le nombre de boutons limités ne permettra pas de toucher à tout.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*John Wick Chronicles a 5€ !!!!!*

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> *John Wick Chronicles a 5€ !!!!!*


N'y joue pas en cette période de canicule. Avec ce jeu, tu vas bouger, mais vraiment beaucoup.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> @metal destroyer: J'avais fais une petite présentation de Unearthing Mars et du pourquoi je l'appréciais: voir ici
> 
> Je n'ai pas changé d'avis dessus, et j’attire bien l'attention sur le fait que c'est certainement mon fanboyisme refoulé qui parle. Mais les reproches que l'on lui fait, comme cette phase en roaster sur mars, ne m'a pas choqué outre mesure, surtout comparé à l'effet épique procuré.
> 
> Par contre évite le 2, c'est un FPS vraiment moyen. Je ne comprends pas le revirement de genre.
> 
> @Visslar: j'avais la flemme de sortir mon hotas pour les mêmes raisons. Et même si c'est galère, il n'y a surtout pas le même plaisir au clavier. Le hotas, ça transforme le jeu.


Ahaha, Ok, c'est ton côté fanboyisme.  ::P:  Le trailer était super attirant. J'ai aimé également Heavy Rain et tous les autres jeux de Quantic Dream.

----------


## vectra

> *John Wick Chronicles a 5€ !!!!!*


C'est si bien que ça, malgré les com's?

----------


## FixB

Je l'ai déjà posté ici, mais je ne peux que recommander de prendre Viveport Infinity: surtout si vous avez un Oculus, il y a deux mois gratuits je crois en ce moment...
Ca permet de jouer autant que l'on veut à un catalogue de jeux VR non négligeable...
Perso, ma liste en cours comprend:
. Pixel Ripped 1989 (que j'ai fini et qui vaut le coup)
. Richie Plank's Experience
. Tilt Brush
. Windlands 2
. Seeking Dawn
. theBlue
. Rush (pas encore testé)
. Apex Construct
. Nightstar Alliance (pas encore testé)
. I expect you to die
. Witching Tower
. Skyworld
. The Gallery - Episode 1 & 2
. Obduction (pas encore testé)
Sûrement d'autres petits jeux que j'ai finis et désinstallés.
Mine de rien, il y a 3 jeux des best-of de Brice à jouer/finir sans débourser si vous arrivez à avoir les 2 mois gratuits!!

----------


## 564.3

La liste de promo Steam de RoadToVR me semble assez conséquente et bien calibrée: https://www.roadtovr.com/steam-summe...top-vr-titles/

----------


## septicflesh

J'hesite de me prendre The Mage’s Tale, il est a 15 balles en ce moment.
Des retours la dessus ?

----------


## 564.3

> J'hesite de me prendre The Mage’s Tale, il est a 15 balles en ce moment.
> Des retours la dessus ?


Le gameplay n'est pas parfait, mais j'ai bien aimé la ballade. C'est un peu toujours du donjon carré, mais ça varie quand même assez.
Le niveau de détail et peaufinage visuel est plutôt bon, surtout pour de la VR.

----------


## Fabiolo

> La liste de promo Steam de RoadToVR me semble assez conséquente et bien calibrée: https://www.roadtovr.com/steam-summe...top-vr-titles/


Moué... y a pas A fisherman's tale dedans  ::cry::

----------


## Brice2010

> Mine de rien, il y a 3 jeux des best-of de Brice à jouer/finir sans débourser si vous arrivez à avoir les 2 mois gratuits!!


Et y'en a un paquet qui sont dans ma liste des bons jeux même s'ils sortent du best of. Seeking dawn est bon, rush vr ça vaut le coup de le tester, apex construct aussi, the gallery également. Obduction est très très bon également.

S'il y a des jeux isolés sur lesquels vous souhaitez un avis, hésitez pas à me le faire savoir. J'ai une liste de jeu à tester qui déborde je ne sais plus par où commencer.

Entre ce soir et demain je posterai (comme ça c'est dit et pas le droit d'avoir la flemme):
- Chronos
- Garden of the sea
- Bocce VR
- The spy who shrunk me
- Battlemage VR
- Final Assault
- Panoptic VR
- Et un dont j'attends beaucoup: bow to blood

----------


## septicflesh

> Le gameplay n'est pas parfait, mais j'ai bien aimé la ballade. C'est un peu toujours du donjon carré, mais ça varie quand même assez.
> Le niveau de détail et peaufinage visuel est plutôt bon, surtout pour de la VR.


du coup tu las fini en combien de temps ? car j'ai vu qu'ils ont fait une update du jeu

----------


## FixB

J'ai beaucoup aimé Chronos et Panoptic !  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Moué... y a pas A fisherman's tale dedans


Ah ouais, c'est ballot. Mais il y a déjà plus de jeux que dans d'autres listes que j'ai vu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> du coup tu las fini en combien de temps ? car j'ai vu qu'ils ont fait une update du jeu


Ah ? Pas vu l'update. Il m'a fallu 8h je crois.

Edit: c'est des améliorations de l'ergonomie et des fix divers https://steamcommunity.com/games/766...23229431416763
C'est déjà bien, le genre de petits détails que j'aurais apprécié quand j'y ai joué. Ça ne m'a pas gêné, mais il y en a qui ont arrêté à cause de ce genre de choses.
Voir https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=11722434 et les messages suivant.

Sinon d'après Steam j'y ai passé quasi 12h en fait.

----------


## septicflesh

Okay c'est un peu plus long que The Wizards - Enhanced Edition du coup car d'apres les test c'est seulement 5 heures de jeux.
Mais je me demande la difference entre celui ci et mage tales  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

> Okay c'est un peu plus long que The Wizards - Enhanced Edition du coup car d'apres les test c'est seulement 5 heures de jeux.
> Mais je me demande la difference entre celui ci et mage tales


The Wizards a un gameplay assez différent (faut faire un geste pour chaque sort) et on se ballade pas mal en extérieur mais c'est moins beau. J'ai réessayé suite au dernier patch, et mes problèmes de perf sont résolus, mais je n'ai pas bien compris où j'en étais dans la campagne.
Pour l'instant j'y ai joué 3h, faudrait que je m'y remette.

Globalement The Mage's Tale est mieux à mon sens. Il a plus de puzzle/énigme aussi, plutôt sympa en général. Mais il y en a une ou deux où j'ai ramé. Je ne suis plus trop sur du problème, dans mon souvenir il y avait une sorte de bug ou quelque chose qui ne se déclenchait pas facilement alors que j'avais essayé ce qu'il fallait faire.

----------


## septicflesh

> The Wizards a un gameplay assez différent (faut faire un geste pour chaque sort) et on se ballade pas mal en extérieur mais c'est moins beau. J'ai réessayé suite au dernier patch, et mes problèmes de perf sont résolus, mais je n'ai pas bien compris où j'en étais dans la campagne.
> Pour l'instant j'y ai joué 3h, faudrait que je m'y remette.
> 
> Globalement The Mage's Tale est mieux à mon sens. Il a plus de puzzle/énigme aussi, plutôt sympa en général. Mais il y en a une ou deux où j'ai ramé. Je ne suis plus trop sur du problème, dans mon souvenir il y avait une sorte de bug ou quelque chose qui ne se déclenchait pas facilement alors que j'avais essayé ce qu'il fallait faire.


Super merci pour ta reponse je vais peu etre me prendre mage tales du coup et je verrais plus tard the wizard ^^

----------


## nodulle

The Mage's Tale, je ne l'ai jamais fini à cause du déplacement bizarre. Il faudrait que je le relance, c'est surement corrigé depuis.

----------


## vectra

> Moué... y a pas A fisherman's tale dedans


Il est en promo, mais pas des tonnes.
Les jeux qui se vendent vraiment bien sont pas ou peu soldés hélas.

----------


## Couillu

Bon j'ai réussi à me contenir pour ces soldes. J'ai pris uniquement des jeux VR : Job Simulator, John Wick Chronicles, Seeking Dawn et Escape Room VR Stories.

Vivement les vacances ^^

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Vivement les vacances d'hiver ^^


ftfy  ::ninja::

----------


## Fabiolo

> Il est en promo, mais pas des tonnes.
> Les jeux qui se vendent vraiment bien sont pas ou peu soldés hélas.


oué après il est sorti en début d'année, il peut pas être  bradé à 75% de suite non plus.

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... je suis sûr un rail shooter bien sympa, et pourtant j'aurai pas misé 1 euro dessus. John Wick Chronicles. J'étofferai après l'avoir fini (dans moins d'une heure visiblement )


J'attends ton test ... Avant de me décider à l'acheter ...


Faits vite, parce que (au cas où tu ne le saurais pas encore) il est en solde présentement ! lol

 ::XD::

----------


## vectra

Jusqu'au 9 juillet _comme-même_...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'attends ton test ... Avant de me décider à l'acheter ...
> 
> 
> Faits vite, parce que (au cas où tu ne le saurais pas encore) il est en solde présentement ! lol


Bah, 5 € c'est rien en plus tu peux te faire refund.  ::P:

----------


## Hideo



----------


## Fabiolo

ça a l'air sympa, mais il y avait un 1? je l'ai jamais vu passer...pourtant on peut pas dire que je ne suis pas les sorties.

Bon après recherche le 1 date quant même mais je ne l'ai jamais vu dans la catégorie vr de steam, ils ont vraiment un soucis à ce niveau là.

----------


## Hideo

J'ai eu la meme reflexion, je passe ma vie a ecumer la section VR de steam mais y'a plein de jeux que je vois passer sur reddit dont j'ai jamais entendu parler. 
Steam est vraiment mauvais a ce niveau la, si l'algo a décidé qu'un jeu ne rentre pas dans nos critères de preference ou qu'il ne fait pas parti des trandy/best seller c'est visibilité 0. Meme quand on fouille, juste lister tous les jeux avec les tags VR en laisse plein de coté.

J'avais jamais vu passer Cosmic Trip (RTS) non plus par exemple, pourtant c'est très bien noté pour un jeu VR. 

Bon après je focus sur les jeux multi / coop. Vivement la MAJ de l'interface de steam, j'espère qu'ils ont mis le paquet sur cet aspect.

----------


## 564.3

> ça a l'air sympa, mais il y avait un 1? je l'ai jamais vu passer...pourtant on peut pas dire que je ne suis pas les sorties.
> 
> Bon après recherche le 1 date quant même mais je ne l'ai jamais vu dans la catégorie vr de steam, ils ont vraiment un soucis à ce niveau là.


J'y avais joué à l'époque, c'était sympathique mais très cheap. Enfin j'avais bien apprécié la ballade quand même.

Edit: j'avais posté mon avis dans l'ancien topic VR https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=10548401

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> ça a l'air sympa, mais il y avait un 1? je l'ai jamais vu passer...pourtant on peut pas dire que je ne suis pas les sorties.
> 
> Bon après recherche le 1 date quant même mais je ne l'ai jamais vu dans la catégorie vr de steam, ils ont vraiment un soucis à ce niveau là.


Ah tiens javais chopé le un dans un bundle tout moisi, je l'ai lancé, je suis resté bloqué dans la premiere piece(bug ou alors j'ai rien compris) et jamais retenté...

Sinon John Wick Chronicles, très bien à 5€. Ca change de Bullet Train pour faire découvrir la VR, après, ca reste un Virtua Cop assez cheap, et on sent les débuts de la VR. Par exemple, aucune action à faire pour recharger son flingue, c'est vraiment frustrant. Pareil, on ne peut pas tenir son fusil mitrailleur à 45° (truc qui me semble totalement inutile, mais je suis sûr que ca a son utilité en vrai), alors que c'est la marque de fabrique de John Wick dans les films.

Mais pour 5€ ca fait bien le taf niveau ambiance et maniabilité.

----------


## R3dF0x

Juste comme ça en passant, y a une DÉMO gratuite de Vertigo (1), si jamais vous voulez essayer ...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai relancé Blade & Sorcery pour tester les Index. Et malgré que l'Index facilite le Grip, je n'arrive toujours pas à trancher / poignarder les NPCs. Mon épée a tendance d'atterrir en douceur sur le visage / torse / jambe / bras. ET le plus chiant c'est que pour une obscure raison, ma main virtuelle lâche l'arme.  ::sad:: 

Faut s'y prendre comment ?
Sinon, les Index ça change la vie. C'est très naturel de lâcher / chopper un objet. De même, les manipulations à faire avec l'Index pour lancer les éclairs et utiliser la force (bien qu'on doit appuyer sur la gachette ou attraper les grips) sont bien pensé et naturelle.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y a Spiderman Far From home jouable en VR et gratuit. Bon, perso, c'est moche et les déplacements sont difficiles à pratiquer avec l'Index.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...rtual_Reality/

----------


## vectra

Retour sur Ultrawings, soldé à 6.24€: un bon petit jeu, sans danger.

Le moins: 
* tout se fait sur la manette Xbox. Les contrôles sont très honnêtes et responsifs, mais j'aurais adoré qu'on puisse utiliser au moins un joystick pour le manche à balais.
* les graphismes du relief à modélisation un peu trop simple, mais c'est la contrepartie de bons FPS et d'une bonne distance de vue
* l'ulm est un peu ennuyeux à un moment, j'espère qu'il faut pas trop grinder pour passer au suivant
* l'aterrissage de l'ulm est un poil trop facile, j'espère qu'il y aura plus de challenge avec les autres piafs

Le plus:
* on peut jouer assis en chaise de bureau tournante, et on a tout ce qu'il faut. 
* roomscale quand-même, pour passer la tête dehors éventuellement
* immersion immédiate dans le cockpit et dans l'environnement. C'est tout con, mais ça suffit pour filer le sourire à un habitué de la simu PC
* graphismes simples et lisibles
* suffisamment de missions et d'aéronefs pour pas s'ennuyer trop vite
* entre simu et arcade: il y a un modèle de vol avec des palonniers, les volets, les turbulences, l'avion qui pique du nez en virage (etc), mais ça reste simple et accessible. Sans être un jeu d'arcade, ça reste une simu modeste et très accessible, mais orientée amusement.

TL;DR: à ce prix, aucun danger.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Retour sur Ultrawings, soldé à 6.24€: un bon petit jeu, sans danger.
> 
> Le moins: 
> * tout se fait sur la manette Xbox. Les contrôles sont très honnêtes et responsifs, mais j'aurais adoré qu'on puisse utiliser au moins un joystick pour le manche à balais.
> * les graphismes du relief à modélisation un peu trop simple, mais c'est la contrepartie de bons FPS et d'une bonne distance de vue
> * l'ulm est un peu ennuyeux à un moment, j'espère qu'il faut pas trop grinder pour passer au suivant
> * l'aterrissage de l'ulm est un poil trop facile, j'espère qu'il y aura plus de challenge avec les autres piafs
> 
> Le plus:
> ...


Ah cool il me tentait bien celui-là, je pense que je vais le prendre.

Tu as testé Faceted Flight ? ça vaut quoi en comparaison ?

----------


## vectra

>Blade 'n sorcery: Ils disent qu'il y a un modèle physique.
Donc si ça se trouve, faut bourriner plus, ou mieux orienter l'angle de pénétration...

>Faceted Flight:
Oui, j'y ai joué deux ou trois fois. C'était ma première fois dans un cockpit et ça m'avait vraiment marqué.
Là, y'a moins de reliefs, mais y'en a quand-même. L'impression de profondeur est moins marquante car il y a moins de montagnes/vallées et que les reliefs sont moins variés, mais ça reste pas mal dès qu'on va là où y'a des choses.

J'ai lâché faceted flight parce que le mode libre est sympa un moment, et que les modes de jeux ajoutés pour 'donner un but' étaient vraiment codés avec les pieds. C'est une alpha prometteuse, mais une alpha.
Là non, c'est bien fait, y'a plusieurs aéronefs et tout, et c'est un produit fini. Ca reste un petit jeu, mais tu peux faire une dizaine d'heures de jeu je pense.

Surtout, là, y'a un modèle de vol et quelques instruments. Sur FF, tu peux rester en l'air la tête en bas et immobile (mais c'est rigolo).

6 euros: cherche pas trop!

----------


## Hideo

J'ai un doute, me semble que c'est déjà passé mais Elite Dangerous est à 7€.

J'ai pas de Hotas mais a ce prix la je vais me laisser tenter pour voir un peu le rendu en VR.

----------


## vectra

Déjà passé à ce prix là.
Pas encore essayé cependant.

----------


## Maalak

Ben si tu peux sans souci à 6€, tu peux aussi sans souci à 7€.  :;):   ::siffle::

----------


## vectra

Je viens de tester *RUSH*, le simulateur de Wingsuit arcade.
Résultat: refund.
Je m'amuse bien mieux avec Fancy Skiing.

Là, les sensations de vol, euh bof. C'est très joli, mais y'a beaucoup d'open air et on a peu le sentiment de relief ou de profondeur.
Pour se rapprocher des reliefs et gagner du boost, il faudrait encore avoir suffisamment de maniabilité. Avec le WMR, c'est non, mais je ne garantis pas un résultat top avec les autres, tant ça semble peu précis et avec du retard. C'est sans doute exprès pour faire réaliste, mais c'est pas top au final.

J'ai testé plusieurs mode de direction, et aucun ne m'a plu. Le plus réaliste, avec les bras, est fatigant et de loin le moins précis.
En bref, Eagle Flight me semble bien supérieur sur le créneau du 'icare arcade'.
Il y a un autre jeu de wingsuit, plus difficile mais peut-être plus sympa: à voir...

----------


## vectra

Je viens de tester: *EVE Valkyrie*, maintenant soldé à 15 euros.
C'est un jeu cher à la base, et qui est très rarement soldé, d'où mon test.

Les débuts sont assez poussifs, mais en fait c'est vachement bien.

Bon, on joue assis sans roomscale, et a priori avec la manette Xbox. Il est possible de jouer avec la souris, voire peut-être un équipement de simu complet vu que le jeu est un jeu classique qui se joue aussi en VR. Le TrackIR est d'ailleur supporté pour les joueurs classiques.

Passés les menus hideux et de mauvais goût, on se retrouve assez vite dans des arènes de deathmatch, à tourner autour et dans des stations spatiales en construction pour aller casser les vaisseaux de l'équipe adverse. 

Les déplacements sont ultra-ultra-ultra smooth et arcade, on peut faire des quasi demi-tours en jouant avec les turbo et les freins, le vaisseau est ultra-maniable sur 360°*360°, les collisions ne sont pas mortelles : au début, ça fait un peu cheaté, et on se demande où sera le challenge.

Mais avec les bots ou les joueurs (que j'ai éprouvés dès mes débuts), ben c'est eux qui fixent le niveau de difficulté. Ce n'est vraiment pas simple du tout de les aligner au canon et de les détruire, tout comme ils ont du mal également. Y'a des missiles qui semblent cheatés tant c'est facile de les tirer sur des cibles lockables en mode semi-automatique, mais la cible est prévenue du ciblage ou de l'approche, et peut facilement éluder en boostant loin et surtout en tournant autour des obstacles nombreux. Même si on est peu pénalisés à heurter les obstacles, on est très avantagé à tourner autour avec fluidité parce que c'est quand-même un dogfight dont il s'agit. On peut vraiment louvoyer entre une succession de poutres avec facilité/tourner autour et entre des astéroïdes comme si on avait fait ça toute notre vie, et ça donne un réel avantage en combat (missiles détruits, tirs bloqués) quand c'est bien fait.

Au début ça semble confus: les ennemis à 360°, pas très lisibles quand on est pas habitué, et qui quittent le champ de vision par toutes les directions... Mais on trouve assez vite ses marques et, c'est quand-même un plaisir que de traquer un ennemi en s'aidant de la vue VR pour voir par où il s'est enfui.

La durée de vie et la répétitivité sont un problème je pense, vu qu'il n'y a pas de campagne. Mais au moins, je n'ai eu aucun problème à enchainer les deatmatches contre des vrais joueurs ce samedi. Pourvu que ça dure.

Franchement, c'est un très beau jeu, très fluide, très maniable: ça fait très AAA. C'est assez bien fait pour que je refuse de le virer de ma bibliothèque.
Je l'aurais eu à 30 euros, je pense que j'aurais tiqué. A 15 euros, ça se défend.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tu as des missions scénarisées au nombre de 5 je crois et ultra courte.
Le multi est sympa mais trop répétitif sur la longueur. J'ai lâché le jeu depuis un moment. CCP a gâché un tel potentiel avec tout le background d'EVE Online, il aurait pu nous proposer une superbe campagne solo.

----------


## vectra

Franchement, oui.
Ca aurait pu être un vrai flagship pour la VR, mais bon. Ca reste au moins une expérience VR très satisfaisante...
Les évals steams étaient pourtant mauvaises, mais ça valait bien un essai au moins. J'espère que c'est la même chose pour John Wick, qui se fait défoncer dans les évals.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Retour sur Ultrawings, soldé à 6.24€: un bon petit jeu, sans danger.
> 
> Le moins: 
> * tout se fait sur la manette Xbox. Les contrôles sont très honnêtes et responsifs, mais j'aurais adoré qu'on puisse utiliser au moins un joystick pour le manche à balais.
> * les graphismes du relief à modélisation un peu trop simple, mais c'est la contrepartie de bons FPS et d'une bonne distance de vue
> * l'ulm est un peu ennuyeux à un moment, j'espère qu'il faut pas trop grinder pour passer au suivant
> * l'aterrissage de l'ulm est un poil trop facile, j'espère qu'il y aura plus de challenge avec les autres piafs
> 
> Le plus:
> ...


Euh Ultrawings tu peux aussi utiliser les Touch et ca marche tres bien  ::):

----------


## vectra

J'ai pas réussi avec mon WMR  ::sad::

----------


## Luthor

Je confirme cela fonctionne avec les Touch  :;):

----------


## Visslar

> J'ai relancé Blade & Sorcery pour tester les Index. Et malgré que l'Index facilite le Grip, je n'arrive toujours pas à trancher / poignarder les NPCs. Mon épée a tendance d'atterrir en douceur sur le visage / torse / jambe / bras. ET le plus chiant c'est que pour une obscure raison, ma main virtuelle lâche l'arme.


Tu frapperais pas avec le plat de la lame ?
Je demande au cas où parce que c'est ce qui m'arrivait au début à cause de Beat Saber où t'as pas besoin d'orienter le poignet.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hmmm. Sûrement ça alors. Je referai un test.
Sinon, pour profiter des Index sur Pavlov VR, il faut passer en Beta.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ya des canards sur *Contractors VR* ? le jeu est en promo et les évaluations utilisateurs sont assez fofolles.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai relancé Blade & Sorcery pour tester les Index. Et malgré que l'Index facilite le Grip, je n'arrive toujours pas à trancher / poignarder les NPCs. Mon épée a tendance d'atterrir en douceur sur le visage / torse / jambe / bras. ET le plus chiant c'est que pour une obscure raison, ma main virtuelle lâche l'arme. 
> 
> Faut s'y prendre comment ?


Ah j'avais oublié de répondre à ça, faut avoir une bonne amplitude de frappe et une vitesse qui varie selon l'arme, sinon elle "décroche".
C'est amplifié si t'utilises une arme à 2 mains à 1 main, même s'il y a moyen de s'en sortir en grugeant un peu quand on a un peu l'habitude.
Au début vaut mieux prendre une arme légère style dague, s'habituer, puis prendre de plus en plus "lourd".
Mais globalement les coups de taille ne sont pas super efficaces dans mon souvenir. Je compte m'y remettre avec la dernière mise à jour, quand il fera moins chaud, voir ce qui a changé.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ya des canards sur *Contractors VR* ? le jeu est en promo et les évaluations utilisateurs sont assez fofolles.


J'ai le jeu et j'avais adoré. Mais j'ai du faire une pause. A l'époque, il n'y avait pas beaucoup de maps.

----------


## nodulle

> Ya des canards sur *Contractors VR* ? le jeu est en promo et les évaluations utilisateurs sont assez fofolles.


Je l'ai aussi. Je n'y ai pas joué beaucoup parce qu'il rame chez moi. J'attends de changer de PC avant de m'y remettre (ou qu'ils optimisent un peu mieux leur jeu). Mais sinon il est intéressant oui.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Bon j'ai craqué sur les soldes, j'ai pris le pack de map pour Euro Truck Simulator 2. J'ai retesté en VR cette aprèm et la dernière version du jeu marche mieux (grâce à DX11), du coup trop envie de rouler  :Bave:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bon j'ai craqué sur les soldes, j'ai pris le pack de map pour Euro Truck Simulator 2. J'ai retesté en VR cette aprèm et la dernière version du jeu marche mieux (grâce à DX11), du coup trop envie de rouler


Moi, c'est l'inverse. A chaque fois que je joue à Eurotruck Simulator 2 ou American Truck Simulator 2 en VR, je m'endors au bout de 20 min. J'avais super envie de jouer pourtant.  ::sad::  Ca ne me le fait pas sur Project Cars 2 / Assetto Corsa sauf lors des courses de qualif où il faut rouler au moins une bonne demi-heure non stop sur le même circuit. Mais là, c'est aussi chiant que sur écran.

----------


## Maalak

D'ailleurs, s'il fallait sélectionner 2-3 jeux de véhicules en VR en promo sur Steam en ce moment, PC2 et Assetto Corsa sont-ils le couple gagnant ou d'autres sont-ils aussi, sinon plus, intéressants (Dirt ou autres) ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

* Project Cars 2
* Assetto Corsa Competiziones (j'aurai bien mis le premier, mais ce dernier est mal foutu au niveau de l'ergonomie des menus. Il faut être à porté de la souris pour naviguer et pouvoir lancer une course).
* DiRT Rally (bon, perso, je trouve le feeling assez étrange en VR)
* V-Racer Hoverbike si tu aimes les motos (par contre faut les manettes VR)

----------


## Maalak

Ok, merci, je vais tenter l'un de ceux-là pour utiliser un peu plus mon Oculus Go.
Par contre, ce sera contrôle au clavier (voire éventuellement au pad ?), j'ai déjà un HoTAS qui prend une place assez formidable sur le bureau par rapport à son usage sans que j'y ajoute un volant en plus.  ::P:

----------


## Igufou

John Wick, j'ai laché l'affaire au bout de 10 min. J'étais au ras du sol, et même en faisant le recalibration Steam VR 3 fois, John continuait à jouer à la serpillière.
En plus, je sais pas si c'est le gameplay ou pas mais les gun étaient dirigés par le casque et pas par les touch ...

----------


## vectra

> Ok, merci, je vais tenter l'un de ceux-là pour utiliser un peu plus mon Oculus Go.
> Par contre, ce sera contrôle au clavier (voire éventuellement au pad ?), j'ai déjà un HoTAS qui prend une place assez formidable sur le bureau par rapport à son usage sans que j'y ajoute un volant en plus.


Bonne question.
J'ai un WMR et suis très tenté par un jeu de bagnoles, mais sans vouloir heurter les puristes, je souhaite jouer au pad ou au clavier.
Si j'accroche vraiment, pourquoi pas m'acheter un volant, mais au vu du bordel régnant sur mon bureau, il va falloir justifier l'achat  :Vibre:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ok, merci, je vais tenter l'un de ceux-là pour utiliser un peu plus mon Oculus Go.
> Par contre, ce sera contrôle au clavier (voire éventuellement au pad ?), j'ai déjà un HoTAS qui prend une place assez formidable sur le bureau par rapport à son usage sans que j'y ajoute un volant en plus.


Assetto au clavier oublies, c'est une simu, faut le volant pour y jouer correctement.
PC2 peut se jouer au gamepad, tout comme Dirt Rally. Ce dernier est quand même bien dur, encore plus en VR je trouve, perso j'ai lâché l'affaire je suis trop nul.
PC2 est nickel à mon sens en VR, ça tourne relativement bien, c'est beau et y'a un contenu immense avec une grande variété de style d'épreuves.

ETS2/ATS sont forcément plus lents que de la course, mais perso j'aime bien, et la VR apporte beaucoup à l'immersion sur ce genre de jeu. Et pas de souci pour jouer au gamepad.

Dans un autre style (course futuriste), Redout est sympa en VR.

----------


## Erokh

Pour PC2, attention quand même: selon les circuits et condition, il peut vite ramer sa mère, car CPU-bound.

Pour Dirt Rally, je l'ai trouvé plus "accessible" en VR qu'en flat: meilleure notion des distances/tailles, ce qui me permet d'être plus précis. Et l'immersion en plus me motive bien mieux à la conduite que sur écran  ::):  .
Pour l'utilisation du pad dans Dirt, le plus gros alien de CPC (FMP_themad) sur Dirt tourne justement au pad, et est systématiquement devant tous les mecs au volant  :;):

----------


## Sorkar

> Pour l'utilisation du pad dans Dirt, le plus gros alien de CPC (FMP_themad) sur Dirt tourne justement au pad, et est systématiquement devant tous les mecs au volant


On a toujours tendance a croire qu'on est désavantagé à la manette, ou plus lent. Perso je trouve que c'est faux, étant passé au combot volant + boite en H + embrayage, c'est quand même bieeeeeeen plus difficile qu'a là manette. Perso mes chrono en ont pâti.
Alors oui, l'immersion est 10x meilleure, tout comme les sensations, mais c'est aussi le mode hardcore comparé a une simple manette.

----------


## vectra

Merci pour vos retours, je vais faire un ch'tit n'essai.

Sinon, micro-test-éclair de *Thumper* hier-soir: refund.

Le jeu rend correctement en VR, même s'il se joue tout aussi bien en mode normal. Là, on a juste l'immersion visuelle dans le monde très spécial et très hypnotique de Thumper, mais sans aucune interaction.
C'est juste que le jeu ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça. J'ai fait la première série de niveaux jusqu'au premier boss, et bof. C'est un étrange jeu de rythme qui prend l'apparence d'un jeu de course dans un univers psychédélique; on doit réaliser des séquences d'appuis sur bouton et de mouvements de joystick 'pour ne pas sortir de route', ce qui donne en sortie une sorte de mélodie rythmique. 

Les contrôles sont assez mauvais: on se ruine le pouce à appuyer-relâcher-appuyer sur le bouton de saut du pad Xbox, le tout avec un timing qui ne pardonne rien. Mais qui n'est pas non plus très gratifiant quand on réussit...
Bref, même à 5 euros, c'est plutôt non au vu de tout ce qu'il y a à tester pendant ces soldes. Surtout, je pense qu'en termes de jeu de rythme, en VR, on a mille fois mieux.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai eu une phase ETS2 aussi, mais j'y joue pour m'occuper les doigts en écoutant un podcast, c'est plutôt cool pour ça. Et j'aime bien les challenges pour garer la remorque efficacement à l'arrivée. Mais sinon c'est clairement un jeu pour décompresser et voir du paysage.

J'aime bien Dirt en VR, le mode "ligne d'horizon fixe" qui simule les compensations de mouvement qu'on ferait avec la tête (un peu comme les poulets) plutôt naturel.

J'ai testé AC1 lors du WE gratuit, et je vais le prendre là. Bien aimé les sensations de conduite et le feeling des bagnoles (bruitage, comportement, etc). J'hésite un peu avec ACC, mais c'est quasi cadeau et au moins je suis sur que ça tourne bien. Je verrais peut-être plus tard pour ACC.
Faudrait que je teste PC2 à l'occase…

Et je joue à tout ça au pad.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Merci pour vos retours, je vais faire un ch'tit n'essai.
> 
> Sinon, micro-test-éclair de *Thumper* hier-soir: refund.
> 
> Le jeu rend correctement en VR, même s'il se joue tout aussi bien en mode normal. Là, on a juste l'immersion visuelle dans le monde très spécial et très hypnotique de Thumper, mais sans aucune interaction.
> C'est juste que le jeu ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça. J'ai fait la première série de niveaux jusqu'au premier boss, et bof. C'est un étrange jeu de rythme qui prend l'apparence d'un jeu de course dans un univers psychédélique; on doit réaliser des séquences d'appuis sur bouton et de mouvements de joystick 'pour ne pas sortir de route', ce qui donne en sortie une sorte de mélodie rythmique. 
> 
> Les contrôles sont assez mauvais: on se ruine le pouce à appuyer-relâcher-appuyer sur le bouton de saut du pad Xbox, le tout avec un timing qui ne pardonne rien. Mais qui n'est pas non plus très gratifiant quand on réussit...
> Bref, même à 5 euros, c'est plutôt non au vu de tout ce qu'il y a à tester pendant ces soldes. Surtout, je pense qu'en termes de jeu de rythme, en VR, on a mille fois mieux.


J'ai hésité à me le prendre hier celui-là, et puis finalement j'ai pris les DLC de ETS2, mais du coup ton retour me refroidi un peu.
D'après les test que j'ai pu lire, c'est cohérent, et du coup je pense aussi que c'est pas pour moi.

----------


## Erokh

Potentiellement, un volant (et les pédales) permettent d'être bien plus précis qu'une manette, de par leur course bien plus importante sur les différents axes. Le FFB peut aussi apporter beaucoup s'il est bien fait (et bien interprété par l'humain au bout).

Par contre oui ce n'est que du potentiel, et si on s'entraine suffisamment, on peut être très précis aussi au pad. Et le passage de l'un à l'autre est forcément difficile quand on est habitué. Et c'est pas l'achat d'un volant à trouze mille €uros qui va faire qu ed'un coup tu sauras quelle trajectoire prendre, quand freiner, etc  :;):  

Au final, au delà de simu/pas simu, c'est vraiment le support des différents périph, et les réglages/aides proposés, qui vont rendre un jeu/simu jouable au pad: dirt semble être largement jouable au pad. Project Cars 2 aussi. iRacing, ça semble bien plus compliqué

----------


## Visslar

J'ai testé *Job Simulator*

Je n'ai fait que l'activité bureau et cuisine. C'est pas génial. Il y a pas mal d'interactions possible mais il n'y a aucun but. 
Pour la cuisine, je pensais devoir gérer plusieurs commandes en même temps, les réaliser avant un certain temps mais pas du tout.
Dans le mode normal, on suit les instructions, entrecoupé de pas mal de dialogues. C'est lent et pas très drôle.
Dans le mode "infinite", les clients arrivent un par un. Aucun système de scoring ou de temps pour mettre la pression. 
Bref très déçu.

*I Expect You To Die*

Très très bon. Le coté puzzle / énigme marche super bien en VR et c'est plutôt bien réalisé. Par contre, il n'y a que 5 tableaux (un 6ème arrive en juillet à priori). Je n'en suis qu'au 3ème mais ça a l'air très très court.

*Gorn*

Je l'ai testé très très rapidement. Il a des avis très positif sur Steam mais sur le peu que j'ai joué je n'ai pas trouvé ça extraordinaire. Dans le même genre, je trouve Blade & Sorcery meilleur (mais il rame un peu chez moi donc j'attends avant de le relancer).

*Space Pirate Trainer*

Sympathique sans plus. On en a vite fait le tour, à moins de vouloir recommencer pour les scores. Honnêtement j'en ai eu assez en moins de 2h.

*Arizona Sunshine*

Je n'ai pas joué très longtemps encore une fois. J'ai été bloqué à cause d'un bug. A part ça le ressenti n'est pas extraordinaire. On ne ressent aucune pression. On a beaucoup de balle et on recharge très vite les armes. Le même jeux avec moins de balle et une gestion plus pointu des armes / munitions comme dans H3VR aurait pu donner un résultat plus intéressant.

Globalement je suis un peu déçu par les jeux VR. Ca manque de contenu ou d'ambition pour le moment.
Les seuls jeux que j'ai vraiment aimé sont Superhot, Robo Recall (mais les deux se finissent très vite) et Beat Saber (heureusement qu'il est là celui là). Et un peu Pavlov.

Je dois encore tester dans ma bibliothèque The Gallery, Raw Data, Elite (à la manette), Sprint Vector et The Fisherman Tale.

----------


## Hideo

> Le même jeux avec moins de balle et une gestion plus pointu des armes / munitions comme dans H3VR aurait pu donner un résultat plus intéressant.


Je te conseille de jeter un coup d’œil a Surv1v3, c'est exactement ca est c'est mon jeu VR de reference, j'approche de la 30aines d'heure et j'ai toujours pas termine le 2ieme chapitre de la campagne, j'men lasse pas.
Et ca se joue en coop(4), si y'en a qui veulent se lancer hésitez pas a ping je suis toujours partant je suis toujours partant pour une mission ou deux  :;): 

Pas la premiere fois que j'en parle ici, pour les autres depuis la derriere fois : on est passe sur du full physique du coup on peux basher les Z avec son arme, c'est en cours d'integration mais pensez a B&S ca va rendre le tout plus credible et permettre certains trucs plutôt cools.

 :Bave: 

Et chapitre 3 / nouveau mode pvpve "Survival" dans les mois qui viennent mais on en sait pas beaucoup plus et évidement plein de corrections depuis le temps.




> Globalement je suis un peu déçu par les jeux VR. Ca manque de *contenu ou d'ambition pour le moment*.


C'est normal, c'est le cas mais on commence a voir arriver quelques productions AA. 
Check Asgard's Warth, Stormland et dans les trucs déjà existants faut checker Lone Echo. Ce que j'ai toujours pas fait d'ailleurs

----------


## ExPanda

> *I Expect You To Die*
> 
> Très très bon. Le coté puzzle / énigme marche super bien en VR et c'est plutôt bien réalisé. Par contre, il n'y a que 5 tableaux (un 6ème arrive en juillet à priori). Je n'en suis qu'au 3ème mais ça a l'air très très court.


Ah cool j'avais oublié qu'un DLC devait sortir pour celui-là.  ::):

----------


## Visslar

> C'est normal, c'est le cas mais on commence a voir arriver quelques productions AA. 
> Check Asgard's Warth, Stormland et dans les trucs déjà existants faut checker Lone Echo. Ce que j'ai toujours pas fait d'ailleurs


Oui ces jeux m'intéressent et j'ai déjà Lone Echo. J'attends juste ma nouvelle config pour m'y remettre parce que ça ramait un peu.

Surv1v3 a l'air intéressant, j'en avais jamais entendu parler. D'après les retours sur Steam ça a l'air encore pas mal buggué mais en tout cas je vais le surveiller.

----------


## Hideo

Le jeu est assez brut de décoffrage, et pas très joli a regarder mais c'est principalement du a 2 points : c'est une simulation et non pas jeu arcade et il est relativement "open world", la premiere carte fait quelques km sur quelques km ca impose certaines limitations.
Il y a une courbe de progression et il faut un peu de temps avant d'avoir tout bien en mains ce qu'une grande partie des joueurs VR n'est pas prêt a faire, et il y a pas mal d'options de configuration mais elles peuvent etre assez cryptiques.
Y'a du boulot, c'est certain, mais avec ca tu peux mitiger une bonne partie des review qui disent "ca marche pas" ou "c'est trop complique".

----------


## vectra

> J'ai testé *Job Simulator*


C'est rigolo, mais c'est juste une démo technologique réussie et crétine de ce qu'on peut faire en VR.
CPC avait dit qu'une fois complétée, on n'y reviendrait pas.
Le problème, c'est qu'ils vendent cela 20€, mais sinon c'est réussi comme tout petit jeu.
Perso, j'ai fait le cubicle et le 7-eleven, et ça m'a suffi comme cela. 
C'était pas sur mon casque, donc rien à payer.

*Gorn:*

J'ai testé une alpha, et j'ai pas vraiment aimé. Le WMR n'aide pas pour les mouvements amples ou à deux mains, et j'ai pas non plus trop accroché au principe du jeu.
Surtout, c'est le type de jeu qui peut faire des dégâts dans l'appart ou sur les contrôleurs: la vidéo de promo est d'ailleurs très explicite à ce sujet.
Ca tue le plaisir de bourrinner hélas.

*Space Pirate Trainer*
C'est vraiment sympa, mais par sessions de 15 mins. La réalisation est vraiment bonne, mais le principe est bien trop répétitif.

*Arizona Sunshine*

Détrompe-toi: par la suite, si tu n'enquilles pas les one-shot dans la tête, tu ne viendra pas à bout des niveaux. Et la précision du tir compte énormément pour ça.
Mais le début est assez famélique, c'est clair. De manière générale, j'ai pas accroché des masses: je pense que le jeu est daté et trop hypé car une des premières réussites du genre. Techniquement, c'est pas bien joyeux, et je regrette beaucoup de ne pas pouvoir facilement tourner autour des zombies lorsqu'ils sont peu nombreux, alors même qu'ils sont pas tous bien farouches.


C'est un peu le reproche que je ferais à ta liste: elle date un peu!
En tous cas, n'oublie pas que tu peux refund les jeux si tu y joues moins de 2 heures. Perso, j'hésite pas...
Je trouve en effet que beaucoup de jeux VR sont un peu des one-shot, des concepts délayés en jeu à thème, et que peu d'entre eux ont vocation à tenir en dizaines d'heures. Mais c'est un peu normal au vu de l'état du marché de la VR.
Si déjà on peut avoir de vraies surprises sur quelques jeux, ben c'est toujours cela de pris déjà. Sur PC et consoles, ça tourne quand-même pas mal en rond je trouve...

----------


## Erokh

> *Gorn*
> 
> Je l'ai testé très très rapidement. Il a des avis très positif sur Steam mais sur le peu que j'ai joué je n'ai pas trouvé ça extraordinaire. Dans le même genre, je trouve Blade & Sorcery meilleur (mais il rame un peu chez moi donc j'attends avant de le relancer).


Il est possible que la comparaison avec B&S fasse mal à Gorn, ouais. Le parti pris sur les mêmes défis techniques n'est à priori pas le même (je connais B&S que de vue).

Gorn, c'est avant tout un gros défouloir, où on joue un gladiateur surpuissant face à d'autres gladiateurs moins puissants et plus teubés. Le but est alors, une fois la base des contrôles comprise, de s'amuser à tuer les gars de la manière la plus conne/inventive possible. En regardant des vidéos youtube, j'ai appris des techniques de mise à mort que je n'aurais jamais soupçonnées (démembrements avec les mains, par exemple).

Après, toute une partie du gameplay peut être mitigée par ta solution technique (les WMR par exemple sont pourris pour tout ce qui est lancés d'objets, ce qui peut être embêtant).

----------


## Visslar

> C'est un peu le reproche que je ferais à ta liste: elle date un peu!


Qu'est ce que tu veux, c'est les soldes  ::ninja:: 

Mais du coup, c'est quoi les meilleurs jeux récents ? 

En tout cas c'était vraiment des avis donné à chaque fois après max 1h de jeu, donc je n'enterre pas tout de suite Gorn et Arizona Sunshine.

Je me serais bien fait refund Job Simulator et Space Pirate Trainer mais j'ai fait la connerie d'acheter ces jeux en bundle  ::sad::

----------


## vectra

Ah, à l'extérieur de Steam ?

----------


## Visslar

> Ah, à l'extérieur de Steam ?


Dans Steam, mais il faut que le temps passé sur l'ensemble des jeux du bundle soit inférieur à 2h.

----------


## vectra

Quoi!!
C'est pas par jeu?
L'arnaque  ::o: 

Par contre, tu peux demander quand-même: ils examinent parfois les requêtes au cas par cas...

----------


## 564.3

*Gorn*

Je préfère B&S, mais j'aime bien les deux. Faut se faire un peu au gameplay, ils sont dans la même catégorie mais très différents.
Gorn est plus avancé, avec une campagne et de la progression. J'aime bien le design et l'univers, qui sortent du commun.

Après je veux bien comprendre que certains soient réfractaires au gameplay de l'un ou de l'autre. Parfois il suffit d'y jouer un peu plus pour s'y faire et commencer à apprécier.

*Space Pirate Trainer*

Ça m'étonne quand il y en a qui se lassent aussi vite, pour moi c'est une référence. Mais faut aimer ce genre de jeux, c'est sur…
Le gameplay est au poil, la campagne plutôt longue, les vagues ne sont pas statiques et il faut apprendre le comportement des ennemis, il y a une tonne d'armes (à tester et essayer de maitriser)… j'y ai passé quelques dizaines d'heures à coups de 15-30min.

*Arizona Sunshine*

J'ai surtout apprécié l'univers et la ballade, mais je ne suis pas super fan du gameplay. C'était déjà des choix de design bizarres quand c'est sorti, et aujourd'hui ça souffre encore plus de la comparaison avec d'autres FPS.
Par contre ça a l'air de rester un bon jeu quand on débute en VR: les mécanismes ne sont pas trop complexes, il y a de la téléportation (pas de cinétose). Un collègue a bien apprécié.

----------


## Erokh

Space Pirate trainer, j'ai pas accroché du tout. Faudrait que je réessaye, mais ça joue trop le skill, et c'était à un moment où j'avais pas trop envie de m'embêter à apprendre le comportement de telle ou telle arme.

Faudra que je réessaye

----------


## vectra

> Qu'est ce que tu veux, c'est les soldes 
> 
> Mais du coup, c'est quoi les meilleurs jeux récents ?


J'en suis encore à faire le tour des jeux abordables, et j'en n'ai pas vu le bout.
Skyrim VR, Fallout VR ne devraient pas poser de problème de durée de vie par exemple, et le premier est honnêtement bien réalisé (pas testé le second encore).

Creed: rise to glory est franchement réussi, même s'il n'est plus tout jeune. Son principal problème, c'est ton endurance IRL.


J'ai testé *John Wick* hier: jeu de wave shooter propre et très bien fait, qui évoque beaucoup *Crisis Vrigade* sur bien des points.
Il y a prise en compte du roomscale avec, toujours, une zone de 1.5m*1.5m où l'on peut se mettre à couvert derrière divers éléments du décor pour mitrailler prudemment les nombreux ennemis, également à couvert la plupart du temps.
Quelque soit l'arme, le tir doit être précis (alignement de la mire) pour toucher la cible, avec localisation des dégâts parfois impitoyable (ennemis avec bouclier, voire casque balistique).
Les ennemis sont abattus en nombre et reviennent par vagues successives jusqu'à ce qu'on soit autorisé à changer de tableau.

La réalisation est plus que correcte, les armes ont un bon feeling, l'ambiance sonore est prenante: bref, un 'petit' jeu très bien fait, et qui fait pas mal suer (on passe son temps physiquement accroupi, la tête baissée).
Seul point négatif: la présence de grenades et la difficulté à bien les lancer/rattraper en WMR.

*Crisis Vrigade* a l'avantage d'être moins cher en temps normal, mais je continue à l'aimer car il est très lisible, plus tactique, que les couverts sont plus élaborés (là, je finis étalé au sol à ramper), et que les tableaux sont moins remplis mais plus nombreux et variés (tuer 50 personnes par tableau chez John Wick, je sais pas comment ils font mais IRL il y aurait un mur de cadavres). Sur Crisis, on doit aussi gérer son unique flingue, et se mettre à couvert pour le recharger manuellement (c'est très bien fait, même sous WMR). Chez Wick, on a deux flingues en main, et il suffit d'en baisser un pour qu'il se remplisse tout seul => douche de plomb non-stop. Je préfère encore mille fois ça à une procédure de rechargement ratée ou trop pénible (coucou HHHH), mais j'ai trouvé que le comptage de balles et le rechargement à couvert donnait plus d'intensité à l'action et un vrai côté film à la Lethal Weapon.
Ce qui aide à l'immersion chez Crisis, c'est que tu n'as le droit qu'à 3 impacts de balle pour finir le run: quand tu prends une balle, t'es vraiment mal. Chez Wick, c'est à peine si les impacts sont signalés, et l'écran rougeoie quand t'as trop pris (de nombreux bonus aident à se retaper).

Le genre de petit plus chez John Wick: ils ont prévu du roomscale, mais sur une zone assez restreinte pour pas qu'on s'emmerde à taper dans un meuble ou à rester coincé. Et donc, on peut en profiter (mais sans trop cavaler non plus). Mention spéciale à l'ascenceur qu'on doit prendre et qu'il faut marcher pour y aller, se retourner pour actionner le levier... Ca passe naturellement (vu qu'il 'spawne' près de soi), et c'est le genre de petits moments de VR qui fait plaisir.

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai vu hier sur Steam qu Moss était en promo.
C'est bien comme jeu ?
Le côté puzzle me tente mais j'ai peur des déplacements (  :Gerbe:  ) quand je vois la bande-annonce.

----------


## Nibher

La caméra est "fixe", tu ne fais que regarder autour de toi.
C'est un jeu sympatoche et plutôt joli mais assez court. Il y a eu des niveaux gratos ajoutés récemment mais pas testé.

----------


## 564.3

C'est le début des soldes chez Oculus aussi https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...8364258944223/

Leur site est buggé chez moi, quand je scroll en bas de la page le contenu saute…
Sinon Lone Echo n'est pas en solde, seulement dans un pack. Mais ils font des journalières, à surveiller pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas déjà pris.
Et pour rappel, il vaut quand même mieux toujours prendre les jeux non exlus Oculus sur Steam, plus pratique si on change de fabricant à un moment.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> C'est le début des soldes chez Oculus aussi https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...8364258944223/
> 
> Leur site est buggé chez moi, quand je scroll en bas de la page le contenu saute…
> Sinon Lone Echo n'est pas en solde, seulement dans un pack. Mais ils font des journalières, à surveiller pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas déjà pris.
> Et pour rappel, il vaut quand même mieux toujours prendre les jeux non exlus Oculus sur Steam, plus pratique si on change de fabricant à un moment.


*Windlands a 2€, c'est un achat obligatoire.*

----------


## Hideo

Et si vous aimez, Windlands 2 est super mignon, tourne parfaitement bien et est vraiment fun en coop !

----------


## 564.3

> *Windlands a 2€, c'est un achat obligatoire.*


Pour info, il est à 2€ sur Steam aussi https://store.steampowered.com/app/428370/Windlands/
Et le 2 est à 18.74€ https://store.steampowered.com/app/458580/Windlands_2/

D'ailleurs c'est bizarre, Windlands 2 était une exclu temporaire Oculus, et il est plus cher chez eux (18.74/24.99€ vs 22.49/29.99€)

----------


## Nibher

Windlands 1 + 2 pour moins cher que le 2 tout seul (18,66€): https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...lands_1_and_2/

----------


## 564.3

> Windlands 1 + 2 pour moins cher que le 2 tout seul (18,66€): https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...lands_1_and_2/


Ah cool, j'avais pas fait gaffe.

Sinon je colle aussi ce post dans ce topic, pour qu'on le retrouve plus facilement: liste de points à vérifier pour jouer à Subnautica dans les meilleurs conditions actuellement: https://old.reddit.com/r/ValveIndex/...for_the_index/

L'ironie c'est que l'auteur ne peut même pas y jouer au final à cause d'un bug de rendu qui a l'air spécifique à ce jeu. À voir quand ça sera effectivement patché.

Sinon il y a Freediver qui me fait de l'œil depuis qu'il est sorti (actuellement 4.80€/7.39€). C'est une petite expérience à coté, mais conçue pour la VR.

----------


## septicflesh

Sincerement pourquoi prendre winland 1 et 2 ? Le 2 ne suffit pas ? ça a un réel intérêt de prendre le 1 meme pour son prix ?

----------


## 564.3

> Sincerement pourquoi prendre winland 1 et 2 ? Le 2 ne suffit pas ? ça a un réel intérêt de prendre le 1 meme pour son prix ?


Vu que les devs sont prêts à donner de l'argent pour qu'on prenne le 1 en même temps que le 2, ça doit être un cheval de Troy  ::): 
Pour l'instant j'ai encore rien pris dans les soldes, je me tate…

Sinon il y a une version améliorée et étendue de la sandbox gratos "The Waltz of the Wizard" qui va sortir, mais elle sera payante (6€). Et les controleurs de l'Index seront gérés.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ended_Edition/
J'avais vu l'annonce sur UploadVR avec l'info concernant de prix, mais leur site est HS en ce moment…

----------


## ExPanda

Tiens j'avais pas vu, mais en achetant John Wick Chronicles ils offrent Payday2 : "Payday 2 Gift from John Wick" dans l'inventaire.
Bon c'est un "vieux" jeu à pas bien cher maintenant, mais c'est toujours ça de pris quand on l'avait pas déjà.

----------


## Hideo

Et il est vachement bien en VR. 

Pareil, si ca motive du canard ca pourrait se faire quelques sessions.

----------


## Nibher

> Sincerement pourquoi prendre winland 1 et 2 ? Le 2 ne suffit pas ? ça a un réel intérêt de prendre le 1 meme pour son prix ?


On te dit que le bundle 1 + 2 est moins cher que que le 2 seul sur Steam. Ne cherche pas la logique  ::P:

----------


## Igufou

Tiens c'est marrant les avis partagés sur *Arizona Sunshine* :
ça a été un de mes premiers achats, et je l'ai trouvé excellent. J'ai bien aimé le côté série Z, et surtout, c'est un des rares jeux FPS où le gameplay VR est bien poussé (ouverture des tiroirs / portes, passer une tête par la fenêtre pour voir si y a pas un zombi qui t'attend à l'extérieur). Le côté cool aussi, c'est la campagne en coop. Et surtout, aucun risque de gerbe pour les nouveaux arrivant VR, vu qu'on se téléporte par défaut (mais on peut se mettre en course libre dans les menus si on veut).

Sinon, je me rappelle plus si des canards en ont parlé, mais j'ai testé *journey of the gods*. Le jeu pompe méchamment sur du Zelda, que ce soit au niveau du skin des armes, du design des mobs des PNJ ... après le plus gros reproche que j'ai à lui faire, c'est qu'on sent que c'est un portage Oculus Quest : les graphismes sont minimalistes de minimalistes. Ça passe plutôt bien, sauf pour les cascades des rivières qui sont modélisé par un gros rectangle bleu statique, mais la balade reste sympathique.

On alterne de l'exploration / combat en vue première personne avec la transformation en Dieu qui nous permet d'avoir une vue de haut de la zone et d'utiliser nos différents pouvoirs.

----------


## Medjes

Des retours sur Clash of Chef ? Qqun l'a ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je me suis pris *Marvel Power United VR* (exclu Oculus) et *Unearthing Mars 2*.

Pour Marvel, grosse déception. Il n'y a pas de mode histoire et les missions se passent essentiellement dans de grandes arènes. Je m'attendais à ce que les dévs aient ajouté suffisamment de contenu en 1 an. Visuellement c'est moyen / bof. Le gameplay est très limité. Quelque soit le héros qu'on prend, on effectue toujours les mêmes actions. Bref, c'est mou. 

Alors pour Unearthing Mars 2, visuellement c'est du bon mais en dessous de Lone Echo mais au dessus de la plupart des jeux VR. Par contre, en 2019, voir une prise en main aussi horrible que ça !!! Ce n'est juste pas possible. Bon, je joue avec les Index. Je retesterai avec les Wands si l'alignement des controllers est moins problématique. Dans ce jeu, on n'a aucune liberté. Pendant les pseudo cinématiques, on ne peut rien faire du tout, même pas bouger ces mains. Se déplacer est un vrai calvaire malgré le système de téléportation vers des zones prédéfinit. Et il n'existe aucune option pour choisir le mode de déplacement.
La partie shoot reste quand même un peu sympa. Mais à voir à la longue. Je viens juste de terminer le 1er chapitre sur la dizaine. J'ai trouvé le temps très long pour seulement 30 min de jeu.

----------


## vectra

*Accounting+* et sa démo, Accounting.
Simple, dépouillé, génial.
Pas besoin de surenchère à outrance pour faire un bon jeu VR: juste de bonnes idées et d'un bon usage de ce que les technos peuvent faire.

----------


## Igufou

> Accounting+ et sa démo, Accounting.
> Simple, dépouillé, génial.
> Pas besoin de surenchère à outrance pour faire un bon jeu VR: juste de bonnes idées et d'un bon usage de ce que les technos peuvent faire.


Y a moyen de se déplacer avec les sticks dans ce jeu ? J'ai testé la démo et je joue dans une zone légèrement trop petite pour pouvoir accéder à tout sans me prendre mes meubles ...

----------


## 564.3

> Ce n'est juste pas possible. Bon, je joue avec les Index. Je retesterai avec les Wands si l'alignement des controllers est moins problématique.


OpenVR Input Emulator permet d'ajouter des offsets pour aligner un modèle de controleur sur un autre
https://github.com/matzman666/OpenVR...e-offsets-page

Par contre le dev a l'air d'avoir abandonné ses projets VR, je ne sais pas si ça marche encore bien de nos jours.

C'est dommage, SteamVR Input system n'a pas l'air de prévoir de paramètre pour ça (ou j'ai raté quelque chose).
En passant, je note pour plus tard ce guide https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1545634111

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y a moyen de se déplacer avec les sticks dans ce jeu ? J'ai testé la démo et je joue dans une zone légèrement trop petite pour pouvoir accéder à tout sans me prendre mes meubles ...


Ah ouais, la version "demo" n'est listée que comme "Room scale". Dans la version + on peut même jouer assis, il y a de la téléportation et une sorte de télékinésie.

Sinon essaies Space Grab (drag & drop de l'espace, avec ou sans gravité) dans OpenVR Advanced Settings. Faut pouvoir le mapper sur quelque chose, mais je crois que ce jeu n'utilise pas beaucoup de boutons donc ça devrait aller.
https://github.com/OpenVR-Advanced-S...#--motion-page

----------


## Igufou

Merci, je  vais tester ça !

----------


## vectra

> Y a moyen de se déplacer avec les sticks dans ce jeu ? J'ai testé la démo et je joue dans une zone légèrement trop petite pour pouvoir accéder à tout sans me prendre mes meubles ...


Pour l'instant, j'ai testé la version Démo, qui m'a convaincu d'acheter la finale à moins de 5 euros.
Y'a du roomscale dans la version démo, mais j'ai pas vu la téléportation. C'est un peu limite pour accéder à certains éléments selon l'aire de jeu en effet, mais en gros les énigmes font que la solution est toujours à portée.

----------


## Sorkar

Rogan sort demain  ::):  J'en attend fébrilement un Thief VR, je vous dirais ce que ca donne  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai testé *John Wick Chronicles* (5 balles en ce moment) vite fait hier, tuto et première mission.
C'est un shooter (statique) assez classique mais pas mal fait, c'est sympa à jouer. Par contre il faut de la place, genre beaucoup. Je pense qu'un carré de 2mx2m n'est pas déconnant, je n'ai pas assez dans mon bureau, il faudra que j'aille y jouer dans le salon...
Ah et il faut que je trouve comment aligner les manettes avec les armes aussi, là c'est un peu tordu du coup ça donne l'impression de pas tirer droit, et il faut un peu se casser le poignet pour viser.

----------


## 564.3

En ce moment les devs de Aerobot VR font pas mal de comm sur Reddit, et ça a l'air plutôt intéressant. Au moins ils prévoient une campagne solo, je vais me le wishlister.

La locomotion ressemble à BlueShift que j'avais trouvé très cool, mais qui n'a pas avancé depuis début 2017. C'est quand même dommage, parce que j'aimais bien les ailes.

Ça fait aussi plus ou moins penser à Space Junkies vu que c'est du combat aérien, mais le gameplay a l'air assez différent.

----------


## vectra

> J'ai testé *John Wick Chronicles* (5 balles en ce moment) vite fait hier, tuto et première mission.
> C'est un shooter (statique) assez classique mais pas mal fait, c'est sympa à jouer. Par contre il faut de la place, genre beaucoup. Je pense qu'un carré de 2mx2m n'est pas déconnant, je n'ai pas assez dans mon bureau, il faudra que j'aille y jouer dans le salon...
> Ah et il faut que je trouve comment aligner les manettes avec les armes aussi, là c'est un peu tordu du coup ça donne l'impression de pas tirer droit, et il faut un peu se casser le poignet pour viser.


Bizarre... 
J'ai fait mon test sur WMR, et c'était déjà très positif. Mais oui, 2m x 2m, c'est un bon début pour plein de jeux je dirais.

J'ai refait un test rapide du Rift S (faute de temps). 

En bref, Arizona Sunshine remonte sérieusement dans mon estime, y compris par rapport au test viteuf' réalisé sous Vive. La colorimétrie et le contraste améliorés rendent l'expérience visuellement nettement plus agréable, même si (encore une fois), je perçois la perte de résolution par rapport au WMR. De manière générale, la vision périphérique est énormément améliorée: ça devient naturel et facile de checker sa ceinture alors que c'était typiquement flou sur WMR (aggravé par mouvement de tête => casque qui glisse et adieu le sweet spot). 
Les interactions sont bien plus simples et fluides, ca devient enfin agréable de fouiller partout pour check des munitions. L'ensemble des facteurs fait qu'il est agréable d'aligner des headshots sans que ce soit ni trop facile, ni trop difficile.

J'ai lancé Skyrim viteuf juste pour confirmer cette impression, et en effet c'est maintenant un plaisir de ramasser des plantes, alors que c'était une corvée avant.

Bref: un peu comme je l'espérais, la cohérence générale du casque semble redonner du pep's à tous mes titres VR, au point que j'ai maintenant envie de recommencer Sunshine depuis le début.
Le combo 'qualité premium' avec la 'résol type WMR' de l'oculus Rift S en fait une sacrée machine de guerre dans sa tranche de prix. Le tout avec des pré-requis matériels raisonnables (2060 ici, mais 1060 possible si le CPU ne bottleneck pas).

Ce qui est vraiment génial, c'est que le software Oculus joue pour toi et non contre toi une fois en jeu: la limite guardian est subtile et précise, c'est facile de basculer en flux caméra (et largement assez net pour faire des actions IRL avec le casque on). Tu as un accès immédiat à tous les titres lancés, y compris depuis steam. Tu passes d'un jeu à l'autre pépère, source de bugs précédemment. Et effectivement, le bureau windows est complètement utilisable et lisible et cliquable: je lis très bien les noms des titres Steam en police petite, pour sélectionner un nouveau jeu à lancer qui va ensuite être stocké dans la fast-list oculus.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Vous me donnez envie avec vos retours sur le Rift S...
Bon on va déjà upgrader le PC et voir ce que ça donne, et je verrais dans un second temps pour éventuellement changer de casque. Il faut que j'étoffe ma liste de jeux VR aussi, mais vu que je peux pas jouer en roomscale vu que ma zone de jeu est super petite, ça limite les choix...

----------


## vectra

C'est vraiment dommage.
Le guardian du Rift S permet de mieux utiliser l'espace dispo, et surtout de l'utiliser à 100%, mais pas de l'augmenter non plus.
Ceci dit, je me rends compte que, même dans la maison familiale, je n'ai pas tant de pièces que cela où je peux compter sur une aire plus grande que celle que j'ai déjà (2m*3m à tout casser). 
4m x 4m en capitoné, y'a moyen de se laisser vraiment aller... mais va trouver ça!


Ce qui est vraiment craignos sur le Rift S, c'est le prix des jeux. Ok, y'en a qui sont imbattables et complètement exclusifs, mais 30€ Robo Recall, 40€ Lone Echo, 10€ Vader (etc, etc), ça fait vite mal au derche. Et là, pas de soldes ni de marchands tiers pour faire baisser les prix, même périodiquement. Pour moi, c'était la raison number one pour écarter le Quest.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Tu as accès au catalogue Steam cela dit et donc aux promos sur les autres jeux.

Pour la taille de la pièce, sachant que je suis dans un appart de 50m² où on vit à 4, je n'ai aucun endroit compatible réellement avec la VR. J'arrive à jouer à Beat Saber mais c'est limite déjà pour ne pas cogner les manettes contre le bureau...
Un jour j'aurais un appart plus grand, voir une maison...

----------


## vectra

Oui, heureusement. Je peux continuer à jouer à tous mes jeux Steam...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai testé *John Wick Chronicles* (5 balles en ce moment) vite fait hier, tuto et première mission.
> C'est un shooter (statique) assez classique mais pas mal fait, c'est sympa à jouer. Par contre il faut de la place, genre beaucoup. Je pense qu'un carré de 2mx2m n'est pas déconnant, je n'ai pas assez dans mon bureau, il faudra que j'aille y jouer dans le salon...
> Ah et il faut que je trouve comment aligner les manettes avec les armes aussi, là c'est un peu tordu du coup ça donne l'impression de pas tirer droit, et il faut un peu se casser le poignet pour viser.


Pour l'alignement, c'est chiant quand tu n'as pas les bonnes manettes. A la base, le jeu est pensé pour l'HTC Vive. J'ai des doutes si les dévs ont sorti un patch pour les Touch / WMR.

----------


## Maalak

> je suis dans un appart de 50m² où on vit à 4


Je crois qu'un upgrade de l'appartement s'impose avant celui du PC.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Rogan sort demain  J'en attend fébrilement un Thief VR, je vous dirais ce que ca donne


Bon c'est mal engagé, le gars qui l'a testé chez UploadVR est plutôt déçu. Selon lui c'est beau et les mécanismes sont cool, mais trop simple / facile. À voir s'ils arrivent à améliorer ça avec des patchs.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Je crois qu'un upgrade de l'appartement s'impose avant celui du PC.


Oui mais c'est pas le même budget  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai testé rapidement ROGAN et j'y vois pleins de défaut pour un jeu VR :
* l'image est trop flou alors que les assets semblent super bien travaillés et détaillés,
* les niveaux sont trop petits du coup, on se retrouve souvent devant un écran de chargement pas fluide
* le gameplay sur les 2 premiers niveaux se résume à :
    > ne pas bouger et observer ce qui se passe
    > ballade jusqu'au prochain point d'intéret avant d'être immobilisé
    > récupérer des objets en les déposant dans le vide
    > aucune intéraction possible avec le décor. J'avais bien voulu me prendre une épée, ah bah non, tu ne peux pas.
* les phases d'infiltration sont moyen.
* la capuche est assez gênante et impossible de la virer pour le moment.

----------


## septicflesh

> J'ai testé rapidement ROGAN et j'y vois pleins de défaut pour un jeu VR :
> * l'image est trop flou alors que les assets semblent super bien travaillés et détaillés,
> * les niveaux sont trop petits du coup, on se retrouve souvent devant un écran de chargement pas fluide
> * le gameplay sur les 2 premiers niveaux se résume à :
>     > ne pas bouger et observer ce qui se passe
>     > ballade jusqu'au prochain point d'intéret avant d'être immobilisé
>     > récupérer des objets en les déposant dans le vide
>     > aucune intéraction possible avec le décor. J'avais bien voulu me prendre une épée, ah bah non, tu ne peux pas.
> * les phases d'infiltration sont moyen.
> * la capuche est assez gênante et impossible de la virer pour le moment.


Hey bah dit donc heureusement que tu l'as test. Encore un jeu nous proposant un trailer de ouf et au final c'est un gros caca tout mou  ::): 
Comme je le disais hier suffit de voir l'avalanche de commentaire négative sur ce jeu xD

----------


## ExPanda

> Pour l'alignement, c'est chiant quand tu n'as pas les bonnes manettes. A la base, le jeu est pensé pour l'HTC Vive. J'ai des doutes si les dévs ont sorti un patch pour les Touch / WMR.


Ouaip c'est ça. Faut voir si ça peut se régler dans les options du jeu ou de Steam.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Hey bah dit donc heureusement que tu l'as test. Encore un jeu nous proposant un trailer de ouf et au final c'est un gros caca tout mou 
> Comme je le disais hier suffit de voir l'avalanche de commentaire négative sur ce jeu xD


Apparemment, ceux qui ont pris le jeu sur l'Oculus Store, ont pu résoudre le problème du flou via l'Oculus Tray. J'avais bien envie de continuer l'aventure pour voir.
Vivement le 11 Juillet pour Defector.

----------


## torrpenn

J'ai testé hier soir *Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice* que j'ai eu dans le humble monthly, et.... wow!! 
C'est peut-être parce que c'est le premier "vrai" jeu que je fais en VR, mais j'ai pris une grosse claque.... Quelle ambiance! Je me suis arrêté au bout d'une heure en sueur et le coeur tout tremblant tellement j'étais pris dedans. J'ai hâte de poursuivre l'histoire!
Au niveau graphique, je l'ai vraiment trouvé magnifique, même si il faudrait un pc plus puissant que le mien pour en profiter à fond.

Par contre devoir traverser un précipice sur une petite planche, quand on est vraiment sujet au vertige, c'est chaud... ::unsure::  (ça a fortement contribué à me mettre en sueur et tout tremblant :D )

----------


## septicflesh

> Apparemment, ceux qui ont pris le jeu sur l'Oculus Store, ont pu résoudre le problème du flou via l'Oculus Tray. J'avais bien envie de continuer l'aventure pour voir.
> Vivement le 11 Juillet pour Defector.


defector  :Bave: 
Je l'attend aussi en espérant que ça ne soit pas une aventure de 3 h seulement

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai testé hier soir *Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice* que j'ai eu dans le humble monthly, et.... wow!! 
> C'est peut-être parce que c'est le premier "vrai" jeu que je fais en VR, mais j'ai pris une grosse claque.... Quelle ambiance! Je me suis arrêté au bout d'une heure en sueur et le coeur tout tremblant tellement j'étais pris dedans. J'ai hâte de poursuivre l'histoire!
> Au niveau graphique, je l'ai vraiment trouvé magnifique, même si il faudrait un pc plus puissant que le mien pour en profiter à fond.
> 
> Par contre devoir traverser un précipice sur une petite planche, quand on est vraiment sujet au vertige, c'est chaud... (ça a fortement contribué à me mettre en sueur et tout tremblant :D )


Le vertige dans les jeux VR ça me connait bien mais pour ma part ça me fait l'effet quand tu joues debout. Là dans hellbalde version vr perso je joues assis. (je ne vois pas linteret de jouer debout) du coup le fait que je sois assis dans ma chaise avec en plus la manette xbox a la main, cette effet de vertige n'est plus puisque mon cerveau sait que je suis assis lol

Le dernier jeu vr qui m'a fait ressentir des sueurs c'est batman vr lorsque tu es en haut d'un building ou je n'ai pas osé mettre mon pied dans le vide et de m'approcher du bord x)
D'ailleurs il faudrait que je test la version free de l’expérience spider man ahah.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

En même temps pour Rogan, suffit de voir le design du perso principal pour se rendre compte que le jeu allait être un gros caca mou.

----------


## 564.3

> En même temps pour Rogan, suffit de voir le design du perso principal pour se rendre compte que le jeu allait être un gros caca mou.


On avait dit qu'on n'attaquait pas sur le physique, surtout pour les jeux dédiés VR  ::XD:: 
Pour moi ça n'est pas un critère suffisant, surtout que là où le bat blesse ici c'est surtout sur le fond (à part pour le flou, mais typiquement c'est un AA trop bourrin).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs il faudrait que je test la version free de l’expérience spider man ahah.


Spider-Man est sympa vite fait, mais je trouve que la locomotion manque trop de poids. Ils ont du faire ça pour que ce soit plus confortable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je me suis arrêté au bout d'une heure en sueur et le coeur tout tremblant tellement j'étais pris dedans.


C'est potentiellement aussi des symptomes de cinétose, dans le doute vaut mieux s'arrêter pour ne pas avoir d'effets plus importants.
J'en ai parfois eu un peu avec ce jeu, mes sessions n'étaient pas trop longues non plus (genre 1-2h max).
Faut dire que j'avais tout mis en smooth, c'est peut-être pas l'idée du siècle.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai testé rapidement Freediver: Triton Down rapidement avant de me fatiguer à cause d'un passage et de faire tomber sur le même moment une des Lighthouses.
Le système de locomotion est très fortement inspiré de Sprint Vector où il faut maintenir la gachette puis la relacher en bout de course pour avancer. Mais c'est plus sportif que Sprint Vector vu qu'on avance à 2 à l'heure. 

Le Valve Index n'est pas encore supporté, mais dès qu'il le sera, il y aura un très gros changement tant ça exploite à fond les possibilités offertes par le Valve Index. On pourra brasser naturellement et chopper les items naturellement. Pour ce dernier, il faut utiliser le touchpad et je le trouve très peu fiable.
En tout cas, le jeu est très beau, c'est net et fluide.

----------


## 564.3

> Le Valve Index n'est pas encore supporté, mais dès qu'il le sera, il y aura un très gros changement tant ça exploite à fond les possibilités offertes par le Valve Index.


Mmh ok, je l'avais pris mais je crois que je vais attendre de pouvoir commander le matos et qu'ils sortent un patch pour y jouer.

Sinon une preview d'Ackboo pour V-Racer Hoverbike, dont il est très content (et j'aime bien aussi)
https://www.canardpc.com/397/pour-mo...acer-hoverbike

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, les développeurs de ROGAN ont été assez rapide sur le coup pour corriger le problème du flou et proposer une option pour retirer la capuche. C'est beaucoup mieux et j'ai pu avancer (2h de jeu). Malgré les défauts que j'ai déjà cité avant, ça reste plutôt correcte pour du jeu d'infiltration. Si le jeu proposait un gameplay rapide à la Sairento, j'aurai adoré. Mais bon. Là, je me contente à récupérer des planches qui feront office de massue pour assommer les gardes.

----------


## septicflesh

Coin !
Je suis sur le point de me prendre mage tales, j'ai juste une dernière question avant de me le prendre.
Est ce qu'il y a des araignées en jeu ? Car sinon je prends pas x)

----------


## 564.3

> Coin !
> Je suis sur le point de me prendre mage tales, j'ai juste une dernière question avant de me le prendre.
> Est ce qu'il y a des araignées en jeu ? Car sinon je prends pas x)


Je ne pourrais pas le garantir à 100%, mais je ne me rappelle pas en avoir croisé.

Dans Karnage Chronicle il y en a par contre, qui font des petits bruits un peu partout avec leur petits petons. C'est tout mignon jusqu'à ce qu'il y en ait une qui décide de tenter un ninja kill dans ton dos.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Coin !

J'ai besoin d'un avis sur un achat de jeu compatible WMR tant qu'il y a les soldes Steam.
J'ai un budget max de 10-15€ (j'ai déjà acheté d'autres trucs...  ::ninja::  ) et je cherche un jeu qui peut se jouer assis de préférence (debout sans déplacement au pire), et avec une bonne expérience VR.

J'hésite entre plusieurs jeux de différents genres:
Le pack Croteam avec les Serious Sam et Talos PrincipleUltrawingsHouse of Dying SunA Fisherman's TaleTo The TopSuperhot VR

Pour le pack Serious Sam,  j'hésite parce que je connais pas les jeux 2D et ça fait beaucoup de jeux du même style d'un coup. J'ai Talos en 2D mais j'ai pas spécialement accroché, pas sûr que ça soit différent en VR.
Pour House of Dying Sun, je suis fan de Elite Dangerous donc ça pourrait me plaire, même si ça sera pas super "nouveau" pour moi, ayant déjà fait pas mal de dogfight en 2D et en VR.

Superhot j'ai peur que mon espace dispo ne soit pas suffisant pour y jouer.

Bref, un avis sur cette sélection ou une autre suggestion ? Hormis Beat Saber, je n'ai aucun jeu VR exclusif, l'idée ça serait de profiter des soldes pour en chopper un sympa. Et de préférence un "vrai" jeu, pas une expérience de 2h.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Coin !
> 
> J'ai besoin d'un avis sur un achat de jeu compatible WMR tant qu'il y a les soldes Steam.
> J'ai un budget max de 10-15€ (j'ai déjà acheté d'autres trucs...  ) et je cherche un jeu qui peut se jouer assis de préférence (debout sans déplacement au pire), et avec une bonne expérience VR.
> 
> J'hésite entre plusieurs jeux de différents genres:
> Le pack Croteam avec les Serious Sam et Talos PrincipleUltrawingsHouse of Dying SunA Fisherman's TaleTo The TopSuperhot VR
> 
> Pour le pack Serious Sam,  j'hésite parce que je connais pas les jeux 2D et ça fait beaucoup de jeux du même style d'un coup. J'ai Talos en 2D mais j'ai pas spécialement accroché, pas sûr que ça soit différent en VR.
> ...


Serious Sam (la plupart pourrait se jouer assis, mais pas testé). Il propose d'ailleurs plusieurs modes de locomotion. Si tu pars sur du freelocomotion, ça peut vite devenir très speed. D'ailleurs, ils sont tous jouable en coop.
Serious Sam The Last Hope, c'est du wave shooter. Tu joues debout et tu seras amené à bouger un peu (du genre à esquiver ou à t'accroupir). C4est jouable également en Coop.

House of the Dying Sun, c'est du pur dogfight avec possibilité de diriger ton escadron. Les missions sont rapides et y a des compétences / armes à débloquer. Il a un côté très Homeworld / Battlestar Galactica. Et c'est développé par un ancien de Bungie. La durée de vie est assez courte, mais le jeu propose plusieurs niveau de difficultés qui change radicalement la mission.

Superhot VR, faut jouer debout.

----------


## septicflesh

> Je ne pourrais pas le garantir à 100%, mais je ne me rappelle pas en avoir croisé.
> 
> Dans Karnage Chronicle il y en a par contre, qui font des petits bruits un peu partout avec leur petits petons. C'est tout mignon jusqu'à ce qu'il y en ait une qui décide de tenter un ninja kill dans ton dos.


Cool, oué c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre pour karnage du coup je le prend pas pour 2 choses: les araignées et le jeu full en anglais x)





> Coin !
> 
> J'ai besoin d'un avis sur un achat de jeu compatible WMR tant qu'il y a les soldes Steam.
> J'ai un budget max de 10-15€ (j'ai déjà acheté d'autres trucs...  ) et je cherche un jeu qui peut se jouer assis de préférence (debout sans déplacement au pire), et avec une bonne expérience VR.
> 
> J'hésite entre plusieurs jeux de différents genres:
> Le pack Croteam avec les Serious Sam et Talos PrincipleUltrawingsHouse of Dying SunA Fisherman's TaleTo The TopSuperhot VR


Super hot vr, je confirme que tu dois jouer debout donc c'est mort x)
Fisherman's tale tu peux jouer assis sans probleme, mais reste une expérience assez courte (max 5h si tu désactives l'aide)

----------


## Visslar

Petit retours sur : 

*Raw Data*

Plutôt bien fichu avec une bonne finition et de bonnes sensations. Je découvre le jeu petit à petit. Pour 15 balles j'ai l'impression que c'est une bonne affaire et qu'il y a pas mal de rejouabilité. 
Je n'ai fait que deux missions, avec deux personnages, celui avec un flingue et celui avec un katana. Je n'ai pas testé en multijoueur.
Par contre ce jeu m'a fait prendre conscience que je n'arriverais pas à jouer sereinement avec une arme de CAC sans le guardian activé tout le temps. 
J'aurais aimé qu'Oculus permette plus d'options. On peut régler la sensibilité (dans ce cas là il est presque toujours activé chez moi, mais dans ce cas là je le trouve un peu trop invasif. Un truc plus discret mais visible tout le temps serait pas mal.

*VR Dungeon Knight*

Le jeu a de très bons avis sur Steam mais j'ai pas du tout aimé. Trop early access pour moi, les combats ne sont pas intéressants ou trop buggué et j'ai trouvé les contrôles pas intuitifs du tout. 
Vivement que Blade & Sorcery propose de l'exploration de donjons.

*In Death
*
Bonne surprise parce que j'en avait pas jamais entendu parler avant les soldes Steam. Les contrôles et le système de déplacement sont au top (déplacement à l'arc ou avec un "truc" qu'on balance avec le bouton grip). Le jeu est beau et bien fini.
Par contre, difficile à dire vu que je n'ai joué qu'une heure, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il manque un peu de contenu à tout les niveaux :
- sur les 3 parties que j'ai faites, les salles se ressemblaient toutes
- il y a l'air d'y avoir assez peu d'ennemi
- peu de loot. J'aurais bien aimé pouvoir upgrader mon bouclier, mon arc, mon armure ou ce genre de chose parfois un peu artificiel mais qui donnent envie d'explorer
- c'est du pur combat, on avance on tue, on avance on tue, il n'y a rien qui vient briser la monotonie des lieux et des ennemis.

Peut être que ça vient plus tard, je suis mort assez rapidement sur mes 3 parties. Le jeu est assez dur.

*Windlands*

Mouaif, pas convaincu. Pour 2€ je vais le garder mais pas sur que je le relance de si tôt.

----------


## Hideo

Le VRMMO OrbusVR Reborn vient de sortir sa demo, le jeu est jouable gratuitement jusqu'au level 10. 

Je sais pas du tout ce que ca représente en terme de progression mais c'est plutot une bonne idée.

----------


## Hem

C'est bien plus long que les 2h avec le refund en tout cas, très bonne idée de leur part.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tu frapperais pas avec le plat de la lame ?
> Je demande au cas où parce que c'est ce qui m'arrivait au début à cause de Beat Saber où t'as pas besoin d'orienter le poignet.


Bon, j'ai relancé Blade & Sorcery et vue que j'ai vu un mods Sabre laser et Blaster E-11, je les ai installé et testé. Malgré le sabre laser, j'ai toujours cet inertie de l'arme assez désagréable alors qu'un sabre laser peut se tenir à une main mais dès qu'il touche un obstacle, il rebondit.
Je ne sais pas comment les joueurs font dans leur vidéo pour trancher net et sans rebond.

En tout cas, pour ceux qui trouvent les combats dans Vader: Immortal assez limité, foncez sur le mods Sabre Laser, vous pourrez alors faire spawner des Jedi ou Sith.

----------


## Visslar

> Je ne sais pas comment les joueurs font dans leur vidéo pour trancher net et sans rebond.


Il y a un mod pour faciliter les décapitations & démembrements, ça vient peut être de là.

----------


## Maalak

> D'ailleurs, s'il fallait sélectionner 2-3 jeux de véhicules en VR en promo sur Steam en ce moment, PC2 et Assetto Corsa sont-ils le couple gagnant ou d'autres sont-ils aussi, sinon plus, intéressants (Dirt ou autres) ?





> * Project Cars 2
> * Assetto Corsa Competiziones (j'aurai bien mis le premier, mais ce dernier est mal foutu au niveau de l'ergonomie des menus. Il faut être à porté de la souris pour naviguer et pouvoir lancer une course).
> * DiRT Rally (bon, perso, je trouve le feeling assez étrange en VR)
> * V-Racer Hoverbike si tu aimes les motos (par contre faut les manettes VR)


Bon, j'ai pris Project Cars 2 et .. je crois que pour la première fois, je vais demander un refund.
Ca, le jeu est beau et promet beaucoup de choses, mais c'est clairement pas ma came en terme de conduite. Au moindre virage, il faut descendre à 30 à l'heure sinon on se tape le mur. Alors si je ne doute pas que c'est sans doute surtout un coup à prendre, ce n'est pas ce type de sensation que je recherche dans un jeu, ce jeu a l'air bien trop simulation et pas assez arcade à mes yeux (je pense que vous me confirmerez cette impression ?).
Du coup, je ne sais pas quel jeu (en véhicules réalistes, pas comme Red Out) me conviendrait mieux …  ::unsure::

----------


## septicflesh

Du coup pour les soldes steam je me suis pris the mage tales et transpose légèrement moins cher sur steam que le store oculus.
Le temps que ça dl je ferais mes retours sur transpose demain car personne ne l'a encore test ici ?

----------


## FixB

J'ai testé Transpose (inclus dans le infinity de viveport). C'est sympa, mais je n'ai pas assez avancé encore pour le faire une idée de la qualité des énigmes.

J'ai fini Apex Construct par contre. J'ai beaucoup aimé le jeu, même si les combats n'ont rien de bien folichon. Par contre la fin est vraiment horrible. C'est un vrai pétard mouillé !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bon, j'ai pris Project Cars 2 et .. je crois que pour la première fois, je vais demander un refund.
> Ca, le jeu est beau et promet beaucoup de choses, mais c'est clairement pas ma came en terme de conduite. Au moindre virage, il faut descendre à 30 à l'heure sinon on se tape le mur. Alors si je ne doute pas que c'est sans doute surtout un coup à prendre, ce n'est pas ce type de sensation que je recherche dans un jeu, ce jeu a l'air bien trop simulation et pas assez arcade à mes yeux (je pense que vous me confirmerez cette impression ?).
> Du coup, je ne sais pas quel jeu (en véhicules réalistes, pas comme Red Out) me conviendrait mieux …


En véhicule réaliste qui ne soit pas trop simu, il y en a pas beaucoup. Il reste quoi, Eurotruck Simulator 2 et America Truck Simulator. Peut être Race Room Racing Experience.

----------


## 564.3

> Le temps que ça dl je ferais mes retours sur transpose demain car personne ne l'a encore test ici ?


Si, je l'ai fini et je l'ai trouvé bien sympa. J'avais mis un avis quand j'étais proche de la fin:




> Un autre jeu que j'aime bien en ce moment, et qui est bien parti pour être dans mes recommandations (ptet pas top 5-10 quand même): Transpose
> J'y joue par petites doses mais je ne dois plus être très loin de la fin. C'est un puzzle game où on joue avec l'espace et le temps.
> Dans certains niveaux, on est pas mal désorienté au début et ce n'est pas facile de s'y retrouver.
> L'ergonomie des interactions pourrait être un poil meilleur, mais sinon c'est du tout bon.
> La skybox est parfois un peu crados et gagnerait à avoir un peu plus de vie aussi.


J'ai aussi posté une review Steam (en anglais).
J'y ai joué 10h, mais le jeu doit se finir en 8h si on ne part pas trop à la cueillette des pâquerettes. Ou à s’escrimer à enchainer des trick shots plutôt que finir les niveaux normalement  ::):

----------


## Maalak

> En véhicule réaliste qui ne soit pas trop simu, il y en a pas beaucoup. Il reste quoi, Eurotruck Simulator 2 et America Truck Simulator. Peut être Race Room Racing Experience.


C'est un peu ce que je craignais. A quand un Project Gotham Racing ou un nouveau Ridge Racer sur PC ?  :Emo: 
Quoi que je ne sois pas certain que ce soit terrible en VR.

Quid des Dirt, c'est aussi du "réaliste" ou on est plus arcade dans la conduite ?

----------


## 564.3

> C'est un peu ce que je craignais. A quand un Project Gotham Racing ou un nouveau Ridge Racer sur PC ? 
> Quoi que je ne sois pas certain que ce soit terrible en VR.
> 
> Quid des Dirt, c'est aussi du "réaliste" ou on est plus arcade dans la conduite ?


C'est une simulation.
Dans tous ces jeux, il est possible d'activer des aides à la conduite. Mais ça n'en fait pas un jeu d'arcade pour autant, l'objectif du gameplay est différent.

----------


## Sorkar

Alors, Rogan...

Bon alors je l'avais dit, moi je veux jouer a Thief en VR. C'est pas encore ca. Les deux premières heures ont de quoi faire fuir, pas de smooth turn (que par rotation d'une dizaine de degrés), des niveau archi petit découpés façon mobile (trouve les 3 trucs planqués dans chaque...), du gameplay archi simple a base de cache toi derrière la caisse en attendant que le garde passe, et des tonnes de trucs qui brillent a ramasser pas dispersé de façon très intelligente.
A cela rajoutez la capuche qui bouffe l’écran (quel choix a la con sérieux...) et on a envie de dire.... bah c'est une grosse merde non ?

Bah oui mais non... pas tout à fait.

D'abord, ils patchent, vite et bien. La capuche est désormais désactivable et ils ont patch le mode high pour un meilleur rendu.
Arrivé vers le lvl 10 ca a tendance a s'ouvrir un peu, quelques élément de gameplay s'ajoute (pouvoir foutre le feu a des trucs par exemple). On est loin des niveau de Thief hein, mais c'est mieux.
Je dirais aussi que malgré tout, l'ambiance du chateau est plutôt chouette. Assommer des gardes en VR c'est franchement satisfaisant  ::trollface:: 

Au final je suis loin de mes attentes, j'ai eu un peu peur au début, mais ca va. Disons que pour les fan de Thief en manque comme moi, c'est rigolo. Pour les autres... je recommande moins.

----------


## Hideo

Je me souviens avoir vu passer un jeu de ninja qui pourrait se rapprocher de ce que tu cherches. 

Faut que je fouille voir si je retrouve ca, mais avec Steam c'est pas gagne.

Edit : Google il est trop fort.

Shadow Uprising

----------


## Medjes

Des gens pour voler dans l'enterprise ce soir ? Ou sous les mers dans Iron Wolf ?

----------


## Sorkar

Bah je l'ai pris, merci pour ma soirée Hideo  ::):

----------


## nodulle

> Des gens pour voler dans l'enterprise ce soir ? Ou sous les mers dans Iron Wolf ?


Renquiller chez Starfleet pour dessouder du Klingon ? pourquoi pas !  ::):

----------


## Medjes

Youhou ! Et d'un ! 20h30 ? 21h ?

----------


## nodulle

Dans ces eaux là ouais ! On à qu'à dire qu'on décolle au plus tard à 21h.

----------


## teddy37

Je viens de tomber sur le site de Viveport, est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà testé l'offre infinity ?

C'est un abonnement à 14€99 par mois qui donne accès à pleins de jeux VR en illimité durant la durée de l'abonnement (genre spotify ou netflix pour la VR)

Je trouve ça super adapté à la VR qui propose surtout des jeux courts sans trop de re-jouabilité, en plus il y a certains jeux très récents.

Tous les types de casques sont compatible, Oculus, Vive et WMR, j'ai cru comprendre que ça utilise Steam VR.

Ce qui me freine à tester, c'est surtout qu'il faut encore installer un launcher de plus.

J'aimerais bien avoir vos retours si vous avez testé, au pire je testerais avec les 14 jours gratuits.

----------


## Medjes

Connaissais pas. 10 euros par mois si tu prends un an d'abo, ça peut etre rentable au lieu d'acheter 4 gros jeu dans l'année, dont tu risques de faire le tour rapidement. 
M'en vais tester les 14 jours aussi je pense.

Par contre, j'arrive pas à choper la liste complète des jeux...

Et sinon, re-pub pour Star Trek ! il est à 12 euros à -70%, franchement ça les vaut largement ! Allez, craquez, venez faire de l'équipage !

----------


## teddy37

Je crois aussi que je vais tester les 14 jours pour voir le fonctionnement.

On peut se balader dans le store ici: https://www.viveport.com/search?medi...0&sort=feature

Si on filtre sur les jeux compris dans infinity, cela ressort 561 jeux, c'est pas mal, reste à voir la qualité.

----------


## FixB

Je l'ai conseillé ici plusieurs fois, surtout quand on découvre la VR. Il y a plein de jeux sympas à tester (voir finir) en quelques mois...

----------


## vectra

First Person Tennis, Sairento, Furious Seas, et plein d'autres => check.
Les deux premiers ne sont jamais soldés par exemple, et y'en a plein d'autres.
Ca vaut carrément le coup.

----------


## Luthor

Cela fait 6 mois que je suis sous Viveport via un offre promo. J'ai fait le tour et je vais arrêter l'abonnement, mais c'est sympa ^^
Je conseille Xion en petit jeu très sympa, j'ai eu un effet Wow  ::): 

Après le soucis du catalogue c'est l'effet Wii : beaucoup de petites expériences décevantes parce que finalement très basiques. Mais il y a de quoi faire avant d'en arriver là  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Cool ce catalogue, je connaissais pas, mais y'a dedans pas mal de jeux que je voulais acheter. Je vais prendre la version d'essai déjà !

----------


## Couillu

Hier j'ai fait Accounting+. C'est très marrant, l'ambiance est cool, mais c'est pas un jeu. 5 tableaux, j'ai 19 minutes de jeu comptabilisées sur steam ! Et j'ai du recommencer un tableau parce qu'un objet avait disparu... Du coup demande de refund...

----------


## vectra

T'es sûr que tu confonds pas avec la démo?

----------


## Couillu

> T'es sûr que tu confonds pas avec la démo?


Nope mais j'ai vérifié sur Youtube et j'ai loupé des niveaux secrets. Et le compteur de Steam a du bugger parce que ça me parait vraiment peu 19 minutes... Je me souviens avoir bien glandé dans mon canapé pendant le tribunal ^^

----------


## vectra

Doom 3 BFG jouable en VR grâce à un mod:
https://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/JeuxVi...t_200687_1.htm

Merci HFR  ::love::

----------


## 564.3

> Doom 3 BFG jouable en VR grâce à un mod:
> https://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/JeuxVi...t_200687_1.htm


Ah tiens, je croyais que c'était bien connu  ::ninja:: 
On en parlait plutôt dans le premier topic VR je crois, c'est un des premiers jeux a avoir été moddé à peu près correctement. Il y a eu plusieurs versions plus ou moins bien.
D'ailleurs il traine toujours dans mon backlog. J'ai jamais vraiment réussi à avancer dans ce jeu (idem sur écran), à chaque fois il me tombe des mains et je trouve quelque chose de plus intéressant à faire.

En passant, Gorn sort d'EA le 18 juillet. J'attends de voir leur nouveau trailer, j'aime bien ce qu'ils font. Et ça sera l'occase de faire une nième passe dans le jeu aussi.

----------


## septicflesh

> Hier j'ai fait Accounting+. C'est très marrant, l'ambiance est cool, mais c'est pas un jeu. 5 tableaux, j'ai 19 minutes de jeu comptabilisées sur steam ! Et j'ai du recommencer un tableau parce qu'un objet avait disparu... Du coup demande de refund...


oué 19 minutes c'est chaud en prenant mon temps avec les niveaux secret j'ai mis 1h30

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah tiens, je croyais que c'était bien connu 
> On en parlait plutôt dans le premier topic VR je crois, c'est un des premiers jeux a avoir été moddé à peu près correctement. Il y a eu plusieurs versions plus ou moins bien.
> D'ailleurs il traine toujours dans mon backlog. J'ai jamais vraiment réussi à avancer dans ce jeu (idem sur écran), à chaque fois il me tombe des mains et je trouve quelque chose de plus intéressant à faire.
> 
> En passant, Gorn sort d'EA le 18 juillet. J'attends de voir leur nouveau trailer, j'aime bien ce qu'ils font. Et ça sera l'occase de faire une nième passe dans le jeu aussi.


Du coup c'est mieux que le jeu doom VR c'est ça ? ou ça n'a rien a voir ?

----------


## 564.3

> Du coup c'est mieux que le jeu doom VR c'est ça ? ou ça n'a rien a voir ?


Bah c'est Doom 3, même avec le pack texture HD ça pique un peu les yeux et les objets sont conçus le matos d'il y a 15 ans sur écran (pas mal de choses sont disproportionnées).
Mais si on passe outre l'aspect graphique, les mods récents sont plutôt bien foutus et le gameplay marche bien.
Reste le problème que c'est Doom 3, et j'ai du mal à accrocher. Il parait que ça devient mieux après quelques heures, mais j'ai toujours laché avant.

Doom VFR est plus beau et conçu pour la VR, mais avec des erreurs bizarres: locomotion relative au casque uniquement, angle des armes pas ajusté aux controleurs (même avec un Vive). Ils avaient commencé à patcher des choses, mais à mon sens il y aurait encore du boulot.
Les assets sont ceux de Doom 2016, et les niveaux plus ou moins copié/collé et ajustés.

----------


## vectra

Star Trek Bridge Crew à 8: take or leave?
Y'a pas l'extension par contre...

----------


## Hideo

A 8€ prend ! 
On est quelques uns a l'avoir ca peut facilement partir en Crew, Medjes et Nodules se sont fait une session hier me semble  ::):  

Sinon ça :



J'aime pas vraiment la position assise, du coup la VR c'est debout. 
Mais la un genre de walking simulator avec ca, je signe direct.

----------


## vectra

Allez, j'ai pris va!

----------


## jujupatate

Je l'ai pris aussi sur les soldes précédentes et j'ai à peine fait le tuto.
Ça doit être fendard à plusieurs.  :^_^:

----------


## poulpator

Toujours chaud pour du ST Bridge crew  ::):

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est uniquement multi ce jeu ? Ça consiste en quoi ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est uniquement multi ce jeu ? Ça consiste en quoi ?


Tu peux y jouer seul avec les bots mais c'est chaudbouillant du slip sur certaines missions. Le jeu consiste à effectuer des missions à travers la passerelle. Il y a, de mémoire 4 postes :
* le capitaine : qui a accès à tout  mais avec le minimum d'info mais  son rôle est surtout de donner les directives à son équipage
* le timonier :  
* l'ingénieur : gestion du bouclier / transfert d'énergie
* le cannonier : armement et téléportation je crois

----------


## teddy37

Bon du coup hier soir j'ai activé les 14 jours d'essais du viveport infinity.

Et je trouve ça vraiment pas mal ! A voir sur la durée, je vais le garder 1 ou deux mois pour voir je pense.

J'ai testé quelques jeux et j'ai eu un énorme coup de coeur pour "I Expect You To Die" ! 

Ce jeux est juste excellent, c'est un style escape game  qui nous met dans la peau d'un agent secret un peu barré, seul reproche, le jeu est en anglais mais ça reste compréhensible avec mon petit niveau.

J'ai aussi testé vite fait "Opération Warcade" qui m'a bien plu, le concept est bien trouvé et aussi "Nevrosa Escape" qui va bien me plaire aussi je pense (j'avais déjà fait la démo).

Vraiment pour découvrir la VR ce Viveport est super, et rien qu'avec les 14 jours gratuits ça permet de tester pas mal de trucs.

A oui, je suis avec un casque Windows MR et aucun problème de compatibilité, même avec les jeux non marqué WMR sur leur fiche comme "I Expect You To Die".

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci pour ce retour, je pense que je vais craquer dessus aussi avant de partir en vacances

----------


## Medjes

> Star Trek Bridge Crew à 8: take or leave?
> Y'a pas l'extension par contre...


Le moins cher que j'ai jamais vu. A prendre sans hésitation tellement le jeu est immersif et sympa. Le DLC n'ajoute que quelques missions et l'enterprise d'origine, avec des boutons de partout (mode hardcore) sans trop de reperes. 





> Tu peux y jouer seul avec les bots mais c'est chaudbouillant du slip sur certaines missions. Le jeu consiste à effectuer des missions à travers la passerelle. Il y a, de mémoire 4 postes :
> * le capitaine : qui a accès à tout  mais avec le minimum d'info mais  son rôle est surtout de donner les directives à son équipage
> * le timonier :  
> * l'ingénieur : gestion du bouclier / transfert d'énergie
> * le cannonier : armement et téléportation je crois


Exact. Meme en solo, une fois que tu maitrises, tu peux te faire des missions de la campagnes et des voyages en cours (missions dynamiques, jouabilité pas mal, même si tu fais quand même le tour à un moment. Ceci dit, le mélanges des parties des missions fait que tu ne sais jamais sur quoi tu tombes.). La difficulté augmente en plus avec le nombre de joueurs en ligne.
Quand tu joues en solo, tu prends le role de capitaine. Tu donnes les ordres et les bots obéissent. Tu peux aussi prendre la place de n'importe quel Bot/IA
En multi, son rôle est essentiellement de donner les infos, prendre les décisions et coordonner l'équipe. Role important bien sur !

Pour le timonier, c'est le pilotage, et gérer l'impulsion et la distorsion. Role important car il faut non seulement poursuivre les ennemis afin que l'officier tactique puisse tirer, éviter les obstacles en tous genres (anomalies, débris, météores...)

Pour l'Officier Tactique, qui est bien sur un rôle important, c'est la gestion de l'armement, gestion de la téléportation, le scan (Vaisseaux et anomalies), et le brouillage des systèmes ennemis. 

Enfin, l'ingénieur, qui est le dernier rôle important. Si, si ! Gestion de la puissance, des réparations, préparation des bobines de distorsion.... C'est le poste le plus technique, et presque le plus stressant pour moi, car il faut bien gerer les priorités de réparation, et il y a une gestion pointues possible de la puissance (faudra que je me refasse le tuto d'ailleurs).

Le jeu est hyper immersif (je l'ai pas dit ça ?), confortable (on joue assis), et les fans de star trek seront comblés. Quoi de plus jouissif de balancer son bras en avant, et de dire "engage!"....

Si vous le voulez, pour découvrir tout ça, on peut décoller ce soir.

----------


## vectra

Bon, ben c'est take. Dispo chez les vendeurs tiers habituels pour les intéressés.

Avantage du Rift S: le micro intégré en plus des écouteurs  ::love::

----------


## septicflesh

> Bon, ben c'est take. Dispo chez les vendeurs tiers habituels pour les intéressés.
> 
> Avantage du Rift S: le micro intégré en plus des écouteurs


J'espere que tu n'as pas pris le casque Rift S juste pour son avantage de micro et d’écouteur dégelasse qui permet aussi d'entendre les son exterieur ? 

Car a ce moment là l'oculus 1er a aussi des écouteurs intégrés avec la possibilité de retirer les oreillettes qui recouvre l'oreille pour mettre ton casque a la place et il a aussi un micro intégré.
Comme pour le dernier de chez vive x)

----------


## Hideo



----------


## vectra

> J'espere que tu n'as pas pris le casque Rift S juste pour son avantage de micro et d’écouteur dégelasse qui permet aussi d'entendre les son exterieur ? 
> 
> Car a ce moment là l'oculus 1er a aussi des écouteurs intégrés avec la possibilité de retirer les oreillettes qui recouvre l'oreille pour mettre ton casque a la place et il a aussi un micro intégré.
> Comme pour le dernier de chez vive x)


Non, clairement pas.
Compromis entre prix, résolution, qualité d'affichage et confort général.
Si j'avais pu, j'aurais pris un Valve index.

----------


## septicflesh

> Non, clairement pas.
> Compromis entre prix, résolution, qualité d'affichage et confort général.
> Si j'avais pu, j'aurais pris un Valve index.


Ouf okay je comprends mieux x)

----------


## nodulle

Au tout début que j'ai eu Star Trek Bridge Crew, j'étais tombé une fois sur un équipage qui la jouait super RP.  ::): 

*Capitaine :* Timonier, calculez-nous un vecteur de distorsion vers le système de Donatu. Ingénierie, chargez les bobines
*Timonier :* À vos ordres Capitaine, calcul du vecteur en cours
*Ingénieur :* Chargement des bobines
*Timonier :* Alignement du vaisseau sur le vecteur de distorsion
*Capitaine :* Sautez quand vous êtes prêt officier
*Timonier :* Vaisseau aligné capitaine, c'est parti !
[...]
*Capitaine :* Officier tactique, scannez tout ce qui se trouve à porté. Timonier rapprochez-nous de la station en évitant les anomalies. Ingénierie, toute la puissance dans les moteurs.
*Tous :* À vos ordres capitaine !
*Capitaine :* Alerte rouge ! Vaisseau Klingon en approche ! Levez les boucliers, activez les phasers et les torpilles à photon ! Timonier, prenez en chasse l'intrus. Ingénierie, soyez prêt à réparer les systèmes qui tombe en rade et à équilibrer la puissance entre les phaser et les boucliers !
*Timonier :* À vos ordres capitaine, manœuvre d'approche en cours.
*Officier tactique :* Vaisseau Klingon à porté des torpilles à photon capitaine !
*Capitaine :* Attendez d'être à porter de phaser et envoyez tout ce que vous avez. En attendant faite une intrusion système et perturbez leur armement.
[...]

Quel pied quand tu te trouves en plein action !  :Bave:

----------


## Medjes

Ah mais quand tu veux !  ::):  
On initie Vectra ce soir ? 

Un dernier ? Hideo ?

----------


## Hideo

Ahh pas dispo ce soir, c'est dommage mais si mon plan tombe a l'eau et que vous etes dessus chaudbouillant  ::):

----------


## vectra

Je suis pas dispo ce soir  ::sad::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> 


Super déçu surtout venant de Survios. Le système d'intéraction façon lasso, beurk. J'aurai vraiment pouvoir attraper les items à la main comme sur Arizona Sunshine. Le seul truc bien, c'est qu'il y a un système de démembrement assez poussé mais c'est tout.

----------


## Couillu

> Super déçu surtout venant de Survios. Le système d'intéraction façon lasso, beurk. J'aurai vraiment pouvoir attraper les items à la main comme sur Arizona Sunshine. Le seul truc bien, c'est qu'il y a un système de démembrement assez poussé mais c'est tout.


Mouais, même le démembrement c'est pas ça. Regarde à 3'25 de la vidéo, il met un coup de machette dans l'épaule et le zombie tombe en miettes au sol... Gorn c'est un bon système de démembrement ^^

Et puis je suis pas du tout fan de ce mode de déplacement... :/

----------


## septicflesh

> Mouais, même le démembrement c'est pas ça. Regarde à 3'25 de la vidéo, il met un coup de machette dans l'épaule et le zombie tombe en miettes au sol... Gorn c'est un bon système de démembrement ^^
> 
> Et puis je suis pas du tout fan de ce mode de déplacement... :/


Trop c'est quoi cette methode de déplacement de merde ? Il faut faire du avant arriere avec les 2 bras pour que notre personnage marche ? lol

----------


## mauguen

Hello,
Je suis un pti nouveau dans la VR (depuis hier^^)
Mon premier essai fut tres concluant c'est vraiment genial !
Mais voila je me demande si j'aurai pas du prendre le cran du dessus en terme de casque, j'ai pris un rift s et on se sent tres enfermé le fov est trop reduit et l'image un peu flou a mon gout. 
C'est inhérent a ts les casque ? 
Pour les possesseur du valve index la difference de prix gomme ces defauts ?
Et peux ton jouer aux jeux oculus avec un autre casque ?

----------


## vectra

A ma connaissance, il faut obligatoirement installer Revive pour jouer aux exclus Oculus sur Vive. Je crois qu'il existe l'équivalent pour les casques WMR.

Pour la résolution, je vois très bien de quoi tu parles:
WMR standard: 1440x1440
Rift S: 1280x1440
Valve index: 1440x1600

Le gap entre le Rift S et le WMR est déjà sensible, même si nettement compensé par la qualité de la dalle et des optiques. Donc j'imagine que le gap avec le Valve index doit être sensible également dans le bon sens.
Sur le papier, le Valve semble n'avoir aucun défaut. Mais voilà, 1000 euros...

----------


## mrFish

> Hello,
> Je suis un pti nouveau dans la VR (depuis hier^^)
> Mon premier essai fut tres concluant c'est vraiment genial !
> Mais voila je me demande si j'aurai pas du prendre le cran du dessus en terme de casque, j'ai pris un rift s et on se sent tres enfermé le fov est trop reduit et l'image un peu flou a mon gout. 
> C'est inhérent a ts les casque ? 
> Pour les possesseur du valve index la difference de prix gomme ces defauts ?
> Et peux ton jouer aux jeux oculus avec un autre casque ?


Je connais pas le Rift S, mais souvent ça tiens à juste mettre le casque correctement et bien le régler.

Tu auras malheureusement cette impression de "hublot" avec un peu tout les casques ils ont des FoV quasi similaire. Tu peux essayé de collé plus le casque sur ton visage pour agrandir le fov.
Je viens de voir que le Rift ne permet pas de régler l'écartement des lentilles, du coup tu as peut être du mal à être dans le sweetspot du casque là où c'est net ?

----------


## ExPanda

A priori l'Index a un FOV légèrement supérieur. Je sais pas si ça se ressent vraiment par contre.




> A ma connaissance, il faut obligatoirement installer Revive pour jouer aux exclus Oculus sur Vive. Je crois qu'il existe l'équivalent pour les casques WMR.


Revive aussi pour les WMR.  :;):

----------


## mauguen

Ok merci pour vos retour. Effectivement j'ai pas regle l'ecartement hier, j'ai vu qu'il fallait le faire dans l'interfece en dans le home je test ce soir.

----------


## Medjes

Du coup, je retente: un équipage ce soir sur Star Trek ?

----------


## vectra

Pourquoi pas!
Mais je ne serai pas dispo avant 20h30 au mieux. Surtout, j'y ai jamais joué...

----------


## septicflesh

> Ok merci pour vos retour. Effectivement j'ai pas regle l'ecartement hier, j'ai vu qu'il fallait le faire dans l'interfece en dans le home je test ce soir.


j'espere que ça va le faire, car c'est vrai que c'est le gros point noir de ce casque. Le non réglage manuelle de l'ipd. Quand tu penses que ce casque n'est pas adapter a la morphologie de l'ancien directeur d'oculus, il y a de quoi se poser des questions en effet.

----------


## Nibher

> Pour les possesseur du valve index la difference de prix gomme ces defauts ?


Le Valve Index fait mieux oui, mais il ne gomme pas vraiment ces défauts : on se sent toujours enfermé (mais un peu moins) et l'image est encore floue (mais un peu moins).

----------


## vectra

On espère beaucoup du HP reverb pour améliorer la résolution de l'image, mais cela se fera au détriment de la netteté (aberrations optiques, confirmé) et de la colorimétrie/contraste très probablement.
En gros, le casque parfait est à portée de main avec les technos actuelles, mais il coûterait facile 2000 euros (* hors PC): ne sortent donc que des compromis plus ou moins réussis selon le degré de maîtrise et de finition de celui qui le produit.

Je constate avec satisfaction que les casques chinois Pimax sont passés largement aux oubliettes. Le FOV est leur spécialité apparemment, mais ils semblent détrônés sur la résolution et à la ramasse sur tout le reste.

----------


## mauguen

Ouai du coups 550 euro de plus si y'a pas de reel bond  ca le fait moyen.on verra la prochaine gen =)

----------


## jujupatate

Ouais, au final, sur ce qui est sorti récemment, c'est le Quest qui me fait le plus envie.
Le Rift me satisfait pour l'instant en solution fixe, c'est dur d'envisager de déjà réinvestir autant pour si peu d'évolutions.

----------


## Nibher

Defector sort aujourd'hui, non ?
On attend les premiers retours de Metal avant de craquer  ::siffle:: 
(Ça sent quand même "l'expérience" terminée en 1h20...)

----------


## Medjes

_Journal du Capitaine, Date stellaire 11907.11
_

Ce soir, l'Aegis repart en mission après un repos bien mérité pour l'équipage. 
Pour des raisons de sécurité, Starfleet Command ne nous communiquera les informations concernant notre nouvelle tâche qu'une fois proche de la Tranchée. 
Nous emmenons l'Enseigne Vectra, franchement diplomé de l'Academie de Starfleet, pour son premier voyage. Sorti premier de sa promotion, nous attendons beaucoup de lui, tout en étant attentif à lui apporter notre aide et notre soutien. 

Nous sommes toujours en attente de deux membres d'équipages supplémentaires, le Lieutenant-Commander Medjes étant déjà inscrit sur le registre de vol.

----------


## ExPanda

> On espère beaucoup du HP reverb pour améliorer la résolution de l'image, mais cela se fera au détriment de la netteté (aberrations optiques, confirmé) et de la colorimétrie/contraste très probablement.


Au détriment du FOV et du sweespot aussi apparemment  :Emo: 
(Et en dehors de l'écran au détriment des manettes, du tracking, et de la finition. Re-  :Emo:  )

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Star Trek Bridge Crew à 8: take or leave?
> Y'a pas l'extension par contre...


où tu l'as trouvé à ce prix ?

----------


## septicflesh

> Defector sort aujourd'hui, non ?
> On attend les premiers retours de Metal avant de craquer 
> (Ça sent quand même "l'expérience" terminée en 1h20...)


d'apres les retours il se fini en un peu moins de 6h

----------


## Nibher

Ah bah c'est pas mal du tout ! Reste à voir si c'est bien  ::ninja::

----------


## Medjes

> où tu l'as trouvé à ce prix ?


Sur Isthereanydeals, au mieux je le vois à 11 euros, ce qui est déjà pas mal du tout, le jeu tournant à plein à 40€. En plus, il peut aussi se jouer sans VR, en clavier-souris.

----------


## 564.3

> On espère beaucoup du HP reverb pour améliorer la résolution de l'image, mais cela se fera au détriment de la netteté (aberrations optiques, confirmé) et de la colorimétrie/contraste très probablement.
> En gros, le casque parfait est à portée de main avec les technos actuelles, mais il coûterait facile 2000 euros (* hors PC): ne sortent donc que des compromis plus ou moins réussis selon le degré de maîtrise et de finition de celui qui le produit.
> 
> Je constate avec satisfaction que les casques chinois Pimax sont passés largement aux oubliettes. Le FOV est leur spécialité apparemment, mais ils semblent détrônés sur la résolution et à la ramasse sur tout le reste.


On en a déjà parlé dans le topic matos VR: ce n'est pas seulement un problème de prix du matos final, mais de R&D.
J'ai des doutes que quelqu'un produise en masse des dalles qui ont à la fois les qualités de celles de l'Index (colorimétrie pas dégueu pour du LCD, latence, fréquence) et une résolution 2k x 2k ou plus. Il y a des annonces intéressantes, mais ce ne sont que des protos incomplets. Pour l'optique c'est aussi des compromis tant qu'on ne change pas de techno (des solutions sont en R&D).
Reste les modules annexes, les possibilités de réglage, la finition et le support / service.

Suffit de regarder coté casque pro, il n'y a rien qui fasse vraiment sauter au plafond:
- le XTAL a un FOV et densité de pixel équivalente au Pimax 5k+, mais avec une meilleur finition et optique (pour 5k$ HT)
- le Varjo VR1 est une sorte de Vive Pro avec un micro écran au centre, un petit sweet spot ultra détaillé et le reste comme d'hab (pour 6k$ HT)

----------


## nodulle

> _Journal du Capitaine, Date stellaire 11907.11
> _
> 
> Ce soir, l'Aegis repart en mission après un repos bien mérité pour l'équipage. 
> Pour des raisons de sécurité, Starfleet Command ne nous communiquera les informations concernant notre nouvelle tâche qu'une fois proche de la Tranchée. 
> Nous emmenons l'Enseigne Vectra, franchement diplomé de l'Academie de Starfleet, pour son premier voyage. Sorti premier de sa promotion, nous attendons beaucoup de lui, tout en étant attentif à lui apporter notre aide et notre soutien. 
> 
> Nous sommes toujours en attente de deux membres d'équipages supplémentaires, le Lieutenant-Commander Medjes étant déjà inscrit sur le registre de vol.


[Début de transmission sur le canal sécurisé de Starfleet, de l'officier Nodulle au Capitaine de l'Aegis,]
Capitaine Medjes,

Si votre vaisseau manque de personnel compétant sur les prochaines missions qui lui sont confiées, je me ferais un plaisir de me présenter à son bord afin de compléter son équipage.
[Fin de transmission]

----------


## Medjes

[Début de transmission sur le canal sécurisé de Starfleet, du Capitaine Medjes à l'Officier Nodulle]

Commodore Nodulle, 

Je suis ravi de cette nouvelle. Je vous confirme donc votre ordre de mission, qui est de vous présenter sur la passerelle de l'Aegis pour un départ programmé à 21h, heure locale.
L'assignation des postes se fera une fois l'es officiers réunis. Nous espérons qu'un dernier membre d'équipage puisse nous rejoindre.

Longue Vie et Prospérité.
[Fin de transmission]

----------


## vectra

> Sur Isthereanydeals, au mieux je le vois à 11 euros, ce qui est déjà pas mal du tout, le jeu tournant à plein à 40€. En plus, il peut aussi se jouer sans VR, en clavier-souris.


g2play.net, kinguin:
https://www.g2play.net/category/3743...-steam-cd-key/
y'a moyen de gratter 3-6% avec des codes genre allkeyshop3

Ces vendeurs ne m'ont jamais posé de souci, au contraire de g2a (roi des frais cachés) et hrk (scam de masse). Toujours steam key, jamais steam gift.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> g2play.net, kinguin:
> https://www.g2play.net/category/3743...-steam-cd-key/
> y'a moyen de gratter 3-6% avec des codes genre allkeyshop3
> 
> Ces vendeurs ne m'ont jamais posé de souci, au contraire de g2a (roi des frais cachés) et hrk (scam de masse). Toujours steam key, jamais steam gift.


Site gris, perso j'évite, par principe.
à 11€ ça pourrait me tenter mais j'aurai pas le temps d'y jouer en multi donc je vais passer pour le moment.

----------


## Hideo

[Début de transmission sur le canal sécurisé de Starfleet, de ???? au Capitaine Medjes ]

[Fin de transmission]




Faut que je rentre et dl ca, mais si tout va bien niveau timing ca devrait le faire

----------


## jujupatate

Avec les enfants en vacances en ce moment (mais pas moi  :tired: ) , 21h on sort à peine de table. 
Je crois que ça va attendre la rentrée cette histoire de Star Trek.  :Emo:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> d'apres les retours il se fini en un peu moins de 6h


Pour un premier run. Le jeu propose pas mal d'embranchements du coup, ça revient à une durée de vie proche de 10h. Il y a 6 uniques missions de 45min à 1h de chaque.

----------


## vectra

::lol:: 
C'était 'achement bien, Star Trek!
Bon, il va falloir négocier un peu mieux avec l'assureur sur la franchise 'écorchure d'astéroïdes', mais sinon ça rend très bien...

----------


## nodulle

> Pour un premier run. Le jeu propose pas mal d'embranchements du coup, ça revient à une durée de vie proche de 10h. Il y a 6 uniques missions de 45min à 1h de chaque.


Ça à l'air pas mal du tout, en plus pour 20 balles ça vaut le coup. Jusque là on était plus habitué à payer ce prix pour 1-2h de jeu.  ::): 




> C'était 'achement bien, Star Trek!
> Bon, il va falloir négocier un peu mieux avec l'assureur sur la franchise 'écorchure d'astéroïdes', mais sinon ça rend très bien...


Yep, belles missions ce soir. Je note que la seule qu'on ait raté c'est quand j'étais dans le fauteuil du capitaine.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon pour ceux qui ont raté les promo steam, c'est les promo ubisoft chez Fanatical dont Star Trek à 11.59€ !

----------


## 564.3

> Ça à l'air pas mal du tout, en plus pour 20 balles ça vaut le coup. Jusque là on était plus habitué à payer ce prix pour 1-2h de jeu.


Disons que ça dépend du style de jeu, pour du narratif c'est effectivement souvent vite plié.

D'ailleurs le journaliste de UploadVR est assez déçu parce que ce n'est qu'une suite de missions sans réelle connexion ni développement scénaristique. Globalement il préfère l'exclu PSVR Blood & Truth qui est sortie il n'y a pas longtemps.
Et il estime plutôt ça à 4-5h en trainant + 1-2h pour essayer les autres possibilités. Ça reste une bonne durée de vie, surtout pour ce niveau de qualité et ce tarif. Mais dommage qu'ils n'aient pas eu plus d'ambition.

----------


## septicflesh

> Ça à l'air pas mal du tout, en plus pour 20 balles ça vaut le coup. Jusque là on était plus habitué à payer ce prix pour 1-2h de jeu. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, belles missions ce soir. Je note que la seule qu'on ait raté c'est quand j'étais dans le fauteuil du capitaine. 
> 
> Sinon pour ceux qui ont raté les promo steam, c'est les promo ubisoft chez Fanatical dont Star Trek à 11.59€ !


C'est juste l’édition de base en promo, ça ne compte pas le dlc en plus ton lien ?


Ou fait pour les gens que ça chauffent, il y a sparc gratuit pour 3 jours si ça tente des gens je suis chaud  ::):

----------


## vectra

C'est quoi??

----------


## septicflesh

> C'est quoi??


Cela n'aurait pas été plus rapide de check sur google au lieu de demander c'est quoi ? ::ninja:: 

Un genre de balle au prisonnier 1 vs 1

----------


## vectra

_Count me in_

Y'avait un K, j'ai vu plein de réponses HS.
Intredasting. Tiens, pour la peine, il y a un mode multi pour Creed?  :Bave:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je reviens rapidement sur ROGAN depuis que les dévs ont sorti un patch pour corriger le problème du flou. Finalement, c'est un bon petit jeu d'infiltration malgré tous ces défauts. Je dois être proche de la fin et certains passages sont assez marrante dans le sens où, j'ai pu me coller à un garde en étant accroupi et en priant qu'il ne me remarque pas. Il y a aussi ce passage, où au moment où j'assome un garde, y en a un autre qui débarque et je me mets à courrir très vite me cacher. Dommage que dès qu'on se fait repérer c'est Game Over et retour au menu principal.

Quant à Defector, je l'ai pris par contre, il faut absolument la version beta de Revive sinon le jeu ne se lance pas (v1.7.0 Pre_release). Je testera ce soir et voir si Blood & Truth est plus intéressant ou non.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cela n'aurait pas été plus rapide de check sur google au lieu de demander c'est quoi ?
> 
> Un genre de balle au prisonnier 1 vs 1
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQhPOjhu5z8


Tu veux jouer à ce jeu en cette période de canicule !!  ::XD::

----------


## nodulle

> C'est juste l’édition de base en promo, ça ne compte pas le dlc en plus ton lien ?


C'est effectivement que le jeu de base mais c'est pas grave, j'ai de toute façon pas le DLC.

----------


## Medjes

Le DLC est sympa mais absolument pas nécessaire. Quelques missions en plus et l'Enterprise de Picard.

J'ai beaucoup apprécié nos missions, surtout l'avant dernière où on a géré une infiltration comme des chefs. Et on a réussi un RP à 90%. J'attends un  autre DLC pour pouvoir passer un moment dans l'holodeck avant la nana  sur la gauche de la passerelle, celle qui a un joli petit uniforme rouge, avec une jupette plutot courte... 'fin j'veux dire, qui porte l'uniforme reglementaire de Starfleet, bien sur...

----------


## 564.3

> _Count me in_
> 
> Y'avait un K, j'ai vu plein de réponses HS.
> Intredasting. Tiens, pour la peine, il y a un mode multi pour Creed?


J'avais joué à Sparc au moment de sa sortie.
Les challenges solo c'est surtout de l'adresse / précision au lancer, alors qu'en multi il faut surtout avoir les bons réflexes de protection puis tout balancer de façon à embrouiller l'adversaire.
C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas une campagne solo contre des bots qui joueraient à peu près comme des humains.

Sinon sur Creed il y a quelques mois j'ai refait tous les combats en hard et "oublié" de tester le multi…
Mais comme dit Metal, ça n'est plus vraiment la bonne saison pour ce genre de choses. Faudrait que je joue au saut du lit quand il fait moins de 25°C dans mon appart.

----------


## Pounure

Salut à tous,

j'ai un VIVE depuis 2 mois (avec les lentilles modifié, au top), je m'éclate, mais je joue tout seul  ::): 
Mes jeux préférés :  Pavlov / beat saber / i expect you to die / lone echo / rick et morty  (en bref les gros classiques) 
Mais j'ai beaucoup envie de tester des jeux multi! (j'ai d'ailleurs tester elven assassin que je n'ai pas du tout aimé, ni contractors qui ramait un peu sur mon pc)

J'ai lu les pages du forum histoire d'avoir vos avis sur les meilleurs jeux, et j'aurais bien voulu jouer avec vous! j'ai cherché un discord CPC mais j'ai pas trouvé

----------


## vectra

Tu aimes les uniformes moulants de la Starfleet?  ::trollface::

----------


## nodulle

> Salut à tous,
> 
> j'ai un VIVE depuis 2 mois (avec les lentilles modifié, au top), je m'éclate, mais je joue tout seul 
> Mes jeux préférés :  Pavlov / beat saber / i expect you to die / lone echo / rick et morty  (en bref les gros classiques) 
> Mais j'ai beaucoup envie de tester des jeux multi! (j'ai d'ailleurs tester elven assassin que je n'ai pas du tout aimé, ni contractors qui ramait un peu sur mon pc)
> 
> J'ai lu les pages du forum histoire d'avoir vos avis sur les meilleurs jeux, et j'aurais bien voulu jouer avec vous! j'ai cherché un discord CPC mais j'ai pas trouvé


En règle générale on s'organise sur le chat du groupe steam. Sinon pour ce qui est des jeux multi il y a Onward, RecRoom ou encore comme le fait remarquer mon VDD : Star Trek Bridge Crew (actuellement en promo sur Fanatical) !  ::):

----------


## Pounure

Ok je vais prendre Star Trek Bridge Crew (pas le new generations donc) ! on verra ce que ca vaut  ::):

----------


## Medjes

A prendre pour le multi: Iron Wolf 

Equipage de sous marin, missions independante, et surtout mode campagne. 4 joueurs max en meme temps. 
Salle en gestion: 
Machinerie
Salle des torpilles
Passerelle avec periscope
sonar
plus le pont avec deux mitraillettes et un canon de 88 (deux sections).

Le jeu est à la fois simple et complexe, et les missions ne sont pas de tout repos. Très immersif également.

----------


## Medjes

Des gens pour décoller ce soir?

----------


## vectra

Intéressé, mais pas tout de suite...
:Om nom nom:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai enfin testé Defector et visuellement, je suis déçu. C'est moins impressionnant que Blood & Truth, mais vraiment. Que se soit au niveau de la modélisation des personnages ou du niveau de détails des environnements, tout est moyen.
Les phases en gunfight sont également moyen comparé à Blood & Truth. Le jeu te dit même si ton choix va déclencher un embranchement. :/ Et le truc qui m'a cassé l'immersion, c'est le fait que les objets en main traverse le décor / assets / NPC au lieu de ressentir un impact.

Bon, là je suis bloqué à la 2e mission à cause d'un item que je dois trouver. :/

----------


## jujupatate

Non mais vas y lui il nous parle d'un jeu console!!!!!  :Cell: 

Ça a l'air vachement bien n'empêche.  ::ninja::

----------


## septicflesh

> Non mais vas y lui il nous parle d'un jeu console!!!!! 
> 
> Ça a l'air vachement bien n'empêche.


N'empeche que j'ai failli me prendre une ps4 + casque pour jouer au jeux vr de cette console. Je trouve ça ouf que sony se bouge plus que les autres sur pc
Mais heureusement que je peux squatter chez un pote pour jouer avec son psvr  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai enfin testé Defector et visuellement, je suis déçu. C'est moins impressionnant que Blood & Truth, mais vraiment. Que se soit au niveau de la modélisation des personnages ou du niveau de détails des environnements, tout est moyen.
> Les phases en gunfight sont également moyen comparé à Blood & Truth. Le jeu te dit même si ton choix va déclencher un embranchement. :/ Et le truc qui m'a cassé l'immersion, c'est le fait que les objets en main traverse le décor / assets / NPC au lieu de ressentir un impact.
> 
> Bon, là je suis bloqué à la 2e mission à cause d'un item que je dois trouver. :/


Mais c'est clair que Blood & Truth c'est trop bien  :Bave:

----------


## 564.3

> N'empeche que j'ai failli me prendre une ps4 + casque pour jouer au jeux vr de cette console. Je trouve ça ouf que sony se bouge plus que les autres sur pc


Pendant ce temps, sur /r/psvr ça pleure régulièrement parce qu'il y a plein de trucs sur PC auxquels ils n'ont pas accès (genre le modding, ou des jeux comme Blade & Sorcery). L'idéal c'est d'avoir les deux.
Le dernier truc qui a chagriné du monde c'est l'update TV de Bigscreen, qui sortira normalement sur leur console en 2020 alors que c'est dispo partout ailleurs (y compris sur Quest et Go).

Sinon RoadToVR a été encore plus critique que UploadVR concernant Deflector, ils lui ont collé 5.5/10 avec "heureusement que c'est 20€".

----------


## septicflesh

> Pendant ce temps, sur /r/psvr ça pleure régulièrement parce qu'il y a plein de trucs sur PC auxquels ils n'ont pas accès (genre le modding, ou des jeux comme Blade & Sorcery). L'idéal c'est d'avoir les deux.
> Le dernier truc qui a chagriné du monde c'est l'update TV de Bigscreen, qui sortira normalement sur leur console en 2020 alors que c'est dispo partout ailleurs (y compris sur Quest et Go).
> 
> Sinon RoadToVR a été encore plus critique que UploadVR concernant Deflector, ils lui ont collé 5.5/10 avec "heureusement que c'est 20€".


Ais-je dit que je pleuré ? 
Je constate que sony croit a mort en la VR et que ça fait vraiment plaisir de voir ça

Je prendrais defector quand il sera en solde perso vu les retours mitigées  ::o: 


Reste plus qu'a prier que Stormland va etre bon  ::love::

----------


## vectra

> N'empeche que j'ai failli me prendre une ps4 + casque pour jouer au jeux vr de cette console. Je trouve ça ouf que sony se bouge plus que les autres sur pc
> Mais heureusement que je peux squatter chez un pote pour jouer avec son psvr


Ce que je trouve ouf', c'est de devoir me taper Julien Chieze pour entendre parler de RV en France.
Que fout CPC, putain  :Facepalm:

----------


## septicflesh

> Ce que je trouve ouf', c'est de devoir me taper Julien Chieze pour entendre parler de RV en France.
> Que fout CPC, putain


? je n'ai pas compris, tu n'aimes pas julien chieze ?

----------


## 564.3

> Ais-je dit que je pleuré ?


Non, et je n'ai pas dit que tu pleurais non plus  ::): 
C'était juste pour signaler que même si Sony fait bosser ses studios sur la VR et finance de gros projets, la plateforme et leur politique à aussi pas mal de défauts qui énervent pas mal de monde.

Sinon dans les exclus Oculus, j'espère surtout qu'ils ne vont pas rater Asgard’s Wrath. Mais j'attends aussi Stormland et Lone Echo 2.

----------


## septicflesh

> Non, et je n'ai pas dit que tu pleurais non plus 
> C'était juste pour signaler que même si Sony fait bosser ses studios sur la VR et finance de gros projets, la plateforme et leur politique à aussi pas mal de défauts qui énervent pas mal de monde.
> 
> Sinon dans les exclus Oculus, j'espère surtout qu'ils ne vont pas rater Asgard’s Wrath. Mais j'attends aussi Stormland et Lone Echo 2.


D'accord au temps pour moi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## vectra

> ? je n'ai pas compris, tu n'aimes pas julien chieze ?


Moyen, mais ça remonte à une grosse prise de bec entre Ivan et Julien sur le Doritosgate et dérivés...

----------


## septicflesh

> Moyen, mais ça remonte à une grosse prise de bec entre Ivan et Julien sur le Doritosgate et dérivés...


Julien chieze ça dépend des fois, mais souvent je dois dire, il a une bonne analyse du jeux video. Apres ce qui se passe au dela je m'en fous, je ne suis pas adepte des rumeurs, prise de bec entre et entre.... les magasines du type closer très peu pour moi x)

----------


## ElBlondin

Sur chièze (et pas sur la VR dsl). Ivan est de canard pc pour info

----------


## mauguen

Julien chieze c'est une vrai crevure professionnellement.
Il a aucun scrupule a faire du "publi reportage" et a te presenter ca comme du test objectif. (car vous voyez lui il sait rester objectif meme si recois des gros cheque)
Le cancer du journalisme jvous dis mon bon msieur !
 Sinon je suis a fond sur beat saber et lone echo. Et doux jesus mes bras...

----------


## septicflesh

> Julien chieze c'est une vrai crevure professionnellement.
> Il a aucun scrupule a faire du "publi reportage" et a te presenter ca comme du test objectif. (car vous voyez lui il sait rester objectif meme si recois des gros cheque)
> Le cancer du journalisme jvous dis mon bon msieur !
>  Sinon je suis a fond sur beat saber et lone echo. Et doux jesus mes bras...


Pauvre Julien  ::cry::

----------


## vectra

Tout le monde peut changer, hein.
D'ailleurs, c'était l'objet de mon message: puisque CPC semble faire l'impasse sur la VR (en gros), on doit s'en remettre à des gens inattendus pour faire le taf.

Bon, on parle de jeux sinon?  ::siffle::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je viens de terminer mon premier run sur Defector sans faire les autres embranchements. J'ai trouvé le jeu trop long malgré sa durée de vie plutôt courte (environ 4-5h).
Les différentes armes qu'on sera amené à utiliser n'ont aucun feeling et se ressemblent tous. :/ Et clairement, si vous voulez du gunfight digne des meilleurs films d'action, alors oubliez Defector et faites plutôt Blood & Truth (sur PSVR malheureusement).

Visuellement, c'est très décevant pour un jeu VR PC. Par contre, il y a bien une histoire malgré le découpage des missions et le fait qu'ils n'ont pas un lien direct. Mais le lien entre elles existent bel et bien. Et la fin, m'a donnée envie de voir la suite s'il y a.
Bref, ce n'est pas le jeu de l'année. 

Par contre, vu que je joue au jeu avec Revive et surtout avec les Index Controllers, sur le peu d'intéraction, ces dernières sont vraiment naturelles.

----------


## Wobak

Bonjour les amis  ::): 

Bienvenue dans votre nouveau sous-forum !

----------


## Hideo

::lol::  

Merci !

----------


## Wobak

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un veut m'envoyer une liste des topics de VR qui peuvent venir ici en MP, je vous en serai reconnaissant  ::):

----------


## septicflesh

> Bonjour les amis 
> 
> Bienvenue dans votre nouveau sous-forum !


Putain, je suis perdu je trouve ne trouve pas le chemin pour venir jusqu'ici, en même suivant le fil d'ariane (je bloque a partir de jeux video), mais merci :D

Ou fait je ne sais pas si des canards sont intéressés, mais j'ai sorti une vidéo (de 20 minutes) aujourd'hui présentant le jeu "TRANSPOSE"  ::): 


En gros c'est un jeu de type casse tete, ou il faut créer une chorégraphie entre ses avatars pour pouvoir résoudre l'enigme tout sa dans une ambiance relaxante et futuriste.
Pour 9 euros (pendant les soldes) c'est vraiment énorme.

----------


## ExPanda

> Bonjour les amis 
> 
> Bienvenue dans votre nouveau sous-forum !


Yay, merci !  ::lol:: 




> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un veut m'envoyer une liste des topics de VR qui peuvent venir ici en MP, je vous en serai reconnaissant


Tous les topics de Brice2010 dans la section jeux video  ::siffle:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...nfort-nu-en-VR
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...emme-PIOU-PIOU
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...-pas-ma-guerre!!!
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...-les-opticiens!
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...oooooooooooooa
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...m%C3%A9m%C3%A9
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...3%AEchissantes
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...3%AEchissantes
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...%A0-la-GameBoy
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...R-Isle-of-Pigs
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...e-vie-de-chien

----------


## Medjes

J'ai pris l'offre gratos de viveport avec les 2 mois gratos. Je ne pense pas continuer sur l'offre à 10 euros par mois, car meme si il y a un gros catalogue, il y a un bon nombre de bouses, dont certaines ne fonctionnent meme pas correctement.

Cependant, il y a quelques bons jeux à se faire pendant les 2 mois, comme *I expect you to die, Wands,* etc... et mention spéciale à *Shooty fruty*, qui est délire ! (je pense que ça se finira par un achat pour celui là ! )

----------


## Oyooh

J'ai craqué sur Star Trek bridge crew ce week-end.
Si d'autres voyages se planifient, j'aimerai bien me joindre à l'équipage!  ::): 

Sinon, j'ai testé *Shattered lights* hier, qui est dispo gratuitement sur steam.

Ca repose sur un level design "Non euclidien" comme pour *Unseen diplomacy* ou *Tea for god* (dispo gratuitement sur itch.io): C'est du pur room scale, nécessitant au moins 2x2m d'aire de jeu, sans téléportations ou déplacements au stick, et où on marche vraiment dans des couloirs qui nous font tourner en rond dans notre aire de jeu.

C'est plutôt bien fichu, et l'immersion fonctionne super bien, même si les interactions se limitent à quelques interrupteurs.
Ca se finit en une vingtaine de minutes, et heureusement, car c'est un jeu d'horreur qui m'a bien fait angoisser.

Bref, c'est à tester si vous avez la place, et l'envie de vous faire une frayeur (ou de la faire subir à quelqu'un d'autre  ::trollface:: ).

J'ai enregistré ma partie, si vous voulez un aperçu (attention, spoiler):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L7jcM6xBTU

----------


## Medjes

Pour Star Trek, je suis toujours partant ! 
Qui est dispo et quand ?

----------


## Oyooh

Normalement, je suis dispo le soir à partir de 21:00, a part ce Jeudi.

----------


## Visslar

> Yay, merci ! 
> 
> Tous les topics de Brice2010 dans la section jeux video 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...



Peut être mettre ici le topic VR de la section hardware ?
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...dédié-de-CPC

Merci Wobak  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Bonjour les amis 
> 
> Bienvenue dans votre nouveau sous-forum !


Oh j'avais pas vu, merci !  ::love::

----------


## Pounure

Salut! moi je pense etre dispo ce soir pour jouer a star trek

----------


## vectra

Hello,

Ce soir, c'est logiquement mort bicoz grosses réunions demain et après-demain...

----------


## Medjes

Pounure, Oyooh, ma pomme... nous reste une place !

21h, pensez à vous mettre si ce n'est fait dans le chat Vr steam, et mon id uplay pour les demandes d'amis c'est..ben je sais plus là maintenant, à voir ce soir !

----------


## vectra

Ce WE, j'ai enfin testé *Pavlov*, acheté à très vil prix lors des soldes de début d'année.

Une vraie tuerie  ::lol:: 
Un gameplay de deathmatch à l'ancienne, des déplacements très fluides et naturels même au stick, et une visée VR vraiment excellente et naturelle, avec un super feeling des armes. Leur présence en 3D est palpable et agréable, même si ça ne contribue que marginalement au gameplay, contrairement à la visée VR. Je ne regrette pas d'avoir refund HHHH, qui n'était décidément pas fait pour moi.

C'est vraiment très, très plaisant de jouer contre des bots, avec certes un gameplay classique usé jusqu'à l'os, mais avec une réalisation VR certes simple, mais qui fonctionne du tonnerre.
Les wave-shooter semblent tout d'un coup pénibles et ennuyeux en comparaison.

----------


## 564.3

> Bienvenue dans votre nouveau sous-forum !


Merci  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Peut être mettre ici le topic VR de la section hardware ?
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...dédié-de-CPC


On est quand même dans la section jeux vidéo, pas sur que ça soit l'idéal de ramener le matos ici. Ça pourrait être bien d'avoir un thread par casque, à voir. Pour l'instant ça me semble moins gênant que pour les jeux.

Sinon à récupérer éventuellement, il y a aussi le thread Star Treck à l'abandon dans la section jeux multi:
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-%C3%A9quipage

Sinon Wobak voulait un MP, pas sur qu'il suive ce qu'il se dit ici. Je lui envoie.

----------


## vectra

> Bonjour les amis 
> 
> Bienvenue dans votre nouveau sous-forum !


Merci  :;): 
Désolé pour ton vélo, ça arrive même aux meilleurs.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Putain, je suis perdu je trouve ne trouve pas le chemin pour venir jusqu'ici, en même suivant le fil d'ariane (je bloque a partir de jeux video), mais merci :D
> 
> Ou fait je ne sais pas si des canards sont intéressés, mais j'ai sorti une vidéo (de 20 minutes) aujourd'hui présentant le jeu "TRANSPOSE" 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkUIQ6m6woo&t
> En gros c'est un jeu de type casse tete, ou il faut créer une chorégraphie entre ses avatars pour pouvoir résoudre l'enigme tout sa dans une ambiance relaxante et futuriste.
> Pour 9 euros (pendant les soldes) c'est vraiment énorme.


En fait les sous-forum apparaissent listés en rouge dans la case du forum. Mais une fois dedans on ne les voit plus, c'est assez désorientant en effet.

Sinon transpose, j'ai du y jouer quelques dizaines de minutes, mais malgré le fait que c'est assez relaxant en effet, j'ai du mal à être motivé pour avancer. Mais bon je lui redonnerai une chance plus tard certainement.

----------


## 564.3

Sinon ça serait peut-être pas mal de créer une discussion par style de jeux, pour éclater ce thread qui servirait plutôt aux news générales.

Les jeux les plus populaires restent les FPS compétitifs semi-réalistes: Pavlov, Onward, Zero Caliber, Contractors, War Dust, Stand Out, …

Ça m'étonne que Vectra ne découvre Pavlov que maintenant, c'est quand même le jeu VR le plus populaire après Beat Saber (et peut-être Rec Room).

----------


## JulLeBarge

Rec Room c'est réellement un bon jeu ? J'avais testé vite fait, j'avais pas trouvé ça vraiment intéressant, mais j'imagine que ça dépend des "salles" que tu trouves ?

----------


## Fabiolo

Un topic organisation de session dans les jeux multi ne serait pas de luxe non plus.

edit: ou pas, si chacun des jeux en question a son propre topic.

----------


## 564.3

> Rec Room c'est réellement un bon jeu ? J'avais testé vite fait, j'avais pas trouvé ça vraiment intéressant, mais j'imagine que ça dépend des "salles" que tu trouves ?


Bah ça dépend des gouts, je ne suis pas super fan non plus, mais c'est populaire  ::): 

La première fois que j'ai joué je me suis retrouvé banni temporairement parce que j'ai joint un truc au pif, et je suis tombé sur 2 gamins qui croyaient avoir verrouillé leur salle et m'ont kické. J'ai eu un peu l'impression d'avoir débarqué dans une chambre d'enfants par la fenêtre comme un vieux pédophile…

J'avais quand même essayé quelques activités, du genre le paint-ball ou le pseudo jeu de foot, mais ça ne m'avait pas plus emballé que ça.

Quand le mode battle royale, j'ai un peu essayé mais le feeling des armes est assez naze.

Dernièrement j'avais fait des quêtes avec des canards, et c'était plutôt cool, mais ça me semble quand même manquer de profondeur.

----------


## JulLeBarge

OK, ça me semble correspondre à ce que j'ai pu tester: des machins bricolés et pas super finis. J'avais testé un genre de FPS multi, c'était un bordel pas possible, impossible de viser, aucun but, aucun intérêt.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> OK, ça me semble correspondre à ce que j'ai pu tester: des machins bricolés et pas super finis. J'avais testé un genre de FPS multi, c'était un bordel pas possible, impossible de viser, aucun but, aucun intérêt.


Ya beaucoup de gamins mais également beaucoup de salons "matures". Une des premières soirées BR entre canard, on a fait du paintball en 4vs4 et le concept est vraiment génial. Le jeu ne permet que la teleportation, et tu as un cooldown entre chaque déplacement. De fait quand tu viens de te déplacer, tu es très vulnérable aux tirs adverses, et c'est là que le Roomscaling trouve son intéret, car tu dois physiquement éviter les balles de peinture qui t'arrivent dessus. Le Capture the Flag fonctionne à merveille.

La visée est super précise (même le snipe est marrant à utiliser)

Il y a aussi des niveaux coop à faire a 3 qui sont oh combien sympathiques.

----------


## Hideo

Ca a l'air bien.

EA le 27 Aout, et derriere c'est les bonhommes qui ont fait "I Expect you to die".

----------


## wiotts

Ho, le sous forum qui va bien, merci !

----------


## septicflesh

> Ya beaucoup de gamins mais également beaucoup de salons "matures". Une des premières soirées BR entre canard, on a fait du paintball en 4vs4 et le concept est vraiment génial. Le jeu ne permet que la teleportation, et tu as un cooldown entre chaque déplacement.


Faux, tu as aussi la free locomation

----------


## FixB

Il n'y avait que le teleport au début, mais ils ont rajouté la free locomotion ensuite...
(Je n'ai pas testé depuis longtemps, mais à une époque tu pouvais même choisir d'aller dans un serveur qui limitait a un type de mouvement je crois?)

----------


## poulpator

Je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé quelque part mais Tetris Effect annoncé sur PC  ::lol:: 
Mon été est refait !

----------


## septicflesh

> Je ne sais pas si c'était déjà passé quelque part mais Tetris Effect annoncé sur PC 
> Mon été est refait !


je 'lai trouvé sympa sur psvr.... je vais peu etre me le prendre sur pc s'il est pas trop cher ^^

----------


## 564.3

> je 'lai trouvé sympa sur psvr.... je vais peu etre me le prendre sur pc s'il est pas trop cher ^^


Il est à 26€ en précommande, je crois que je vais me laisser tenter en tant que grand amateur de Tetris. C'était une des exclus PSVR qui me faisait envie.

----------


## Bibik

> Je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé quelque part mais Tetris Effect annoncé sur PC 
> Mon été est refait !


Oui mais epic  ::(:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Il n'y avait que le teleport au début, mais ils ont rajouté la free locomotion ensuite...
> (Je n'ai pas testé depuis longtemps, mais à une époque tu pouvais même choisir d'aller dans un serveur qui limitait a un type de mouvement je crois?)


C'est dommage si c'est le cas, car je trouvais le mode de déplacement extrêmement intelligent avec tout un gameplay basé autour...

----------


## vectra

> Je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé quelque part mais Tetris Effect annoncé sur PC 
> Mon été est refait !


C'est quoi le principe?
Car ce que j'ai vu, c'est du tetris normal avec des distractions en arrière-plan...

Je vois pas l'intérêt que prendrait un jeu  en VR qui n'en aurait déjà aucun en 2D. Cf Thumper.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est dommage si c'est le cas, car je trouvais le mode de déplacement extrêmement intelligent avec tout un gameplay basé autour...


Je ne sais pas si ça a changé pour le paintball, mais la locomotion fluide était pour le mode battle royale à la base.
Sinon en équivalent du paintball, il y a Smashbox Arena (que j'ai trouvé mieux).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est quoi le principe?
> Car ce que j'ai vu, c'est du tetris normal avec des distractions en arrière-plan...
> 
> Je vois pas l'intérêt que prendrait un jeu  en VR qui n'en aurait déjà aucun en 2D. Cf Thumper.


Ça dépend des gouts, mais ouais c'est juste d'avoir les effets de façon immersive plutôt qu'en simple arrière plan.

Sinon il y a aussi Beat Blocks, un blockout like en VR.
Ce n'est pas vraiment plus pratique de manipuler les blocs à la main plutôt qu'avec une manette, mais le truc cool c'est qu'on peut bouger pour changer son angle de vue. La VR apporte plus que pour un Tetris 2D. La prise en main est un peu bizarre quand même, il faut se faire au controle des blocs.

----------


## vectra

Oui, mais c'est en 2D qu'on voit le mieux les blocs non?
Genre, comme sur Game Boy?

Comment peut-on en arriver à un tel degré d'hystérie collective?
Réponse, après visionnage de vidéos: grâce aux journalistes de presse généraliste qui ne connaissent pas plus de 5 jeux vidéo.

----------


## 564.3

> Oui, mais c'est en 2D qu'on voit le mieux les blocs non?
> Genre, comme sur Game Boy?
> 
> Comment peut-on en arriver à un tel degré d'hystérie collective?
> Réponse, après visionnage de vidéos: grâce aux journalistes de presse généraliste qui ne connaissent pas plus de 5 jeux vidéo.


Techniquement 10x20 pixels ça suffit pour représenter le jeu de base, sur GameBoy c'est déjà du luxe  ::): 
Là où j'y ai le plus joué c'est peut-être sur calculatrice. J'ai aussi joué à des versions en mode texte.

Je sais pas s'il y a une hystérie collective, mais moi un bon Tetris, j'achète  :Vibre: 

Edit: sinon pour info, l'autre jeu dont je parlais est en 3D (il l'était déjà sur 286).

----------


## Hideo

Demo de Vertigo 2 dispo sur la page steam.

Et sortie d'un OVNI : DustNET



Joue en ligne Desktop, VR et *AR*




Intrigant, j'ai très envie d'essayer a 5€ je vais probablement pas me poser trop de questions.

----------


## Fabiolo

ça doit quant même vachement aliaser dans les casques...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Techniquement 10x20 pixels ça suffit pour représenter le jeu de base, sur GameBoy c'est déjà du luxe 
> Là où j'y ai le plus joué c'est peut-être sur calculatrice. J'ai aussi joué à des versions en mode texte.
> 
> Je sais pas s'il y a une hystérie collective, mais moi un bon Tetris, j'achète 
> 
> Edit: sinon pour info, l'autre jeu dont je parlais est en 3D (il l'était déjà sur 286).


Oue clairement *89/100 sur Metacritic*, je suis persuadé que l'ensemble de la profession se plante complètement, et que le jeu ne peut pas trouver un deuxieme effet kiss cool en VR  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, mais c'est en 2D qu'on voit le mieux les blocs non?
> Genre, comme sur Game Boy?
> 
> Comment peut-on en arriver à un tel degré d'hystérie collective?
> Réponse, après visionnage de vidéos: grâce aux journalistes de presse généraliste qui ne connaissent pas plus de 5 jeux vidéo.


Oue clairement 89/100 sur Metacritic, je suis persuadé que l'ensemble de la profession se plante complètement, et que le jeu ne peut pas trouver un deuxieme effet kiss cool en VR

----------


## mrFish

> Oui, mais c'est en 2D qu'on voit le mieux les blocs non?
> Genre, comme sur Game Boy?
> 
> Comment peut-on en arriver à un tel degré d'hystérie collective?
> Réponse, après visionnage de vidéos: grâce aux journalistes de presse généraliste qui ne connaissent pas plus de 5 jeux vidéo.


C'est un Tetris réalisé par le créateur de Rez, Lumines et Meteos.
Donc le mec il s'y connait pour faire des expériences sensorielles et des jeux de puzzle.

----------


## Dicsaw

Rez Infinite était déjà un chouette portage en vr (sans compter le niveau exclusif qui déchire tout), un peu hâte de tester le Tetris en promo.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Y'a des soldes intéressantes pour la VR sur GMG: si on achète un jeu marqué gold ou silver (en VR y'a pas exemple A fisherman's tale ou Superhot VR), on récupère 4 jeux gratos parmi une sélection qui contient Raw Data et Star Trek Bridge Crew.

----------


## vectra

C'est pas mal, mais j'arrive pas à avoir la liste des jeux possibles.
J'ai déjà stak trek bridge crew, je ne vais rien pouvoir en faire, donc si les autres jeux sont pourraves...

Si quelqu'un tente l'aventure, il me fait une liste?
Ou au pire, si qqun me rachète la clé à très vil prix  :Bave:

----------


## JulLeBarge

La sélection de jeux gratos c'est ça:
Gas Guzzlers ExtremeGoatPunksRaw DataStar Trek: Bridge CrewThere Came an Echo

In-Game Extras:
AdVenture CapitalistDreadnoughtStar Trek OnlineStar Wars PinballTERA

J'ai récupéré A Fisherman's Tale + Raw Data + Star Trek Bridge Crew + Gas Guzzlers Extreme + Castlevania: Lords of Shadow pour moins de 10€, je suis pas mécontent  ::lol::

----------


## vectra

Ca fait 5 jeux, pas dix  ::sad:: 
C'est quoi les autres titres? 
Parce que là, s'ils comblent avec des jeux dont je ne veux pas (Gas Guzzlers Extreme + Castlevania: Lords of Shadow) qui valent 1€ à la revente, mouef...
Maintenant, je comprends d'où viennent les clés du marché gris; et de fait, j'ai peut-être participé à un deal full-legit en achetant ma clé à 7€.

En tous cas, bienvenue dans la crew Star Trek.

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est le contenu in-game les 5 autres

----------


## vectra

> C'est le contenu in-game les 5 autres


Ah ouais, l'arnaque...

Bon, j'ai réussi, mais les jeux fournis, c'est vraiment de la merde en dehors de ceux VR. Même avec le jeu en gift chez GMG, n'espérez aucune perle; dans le meilleur des cas, la côte des clés est à peine de 2€ sur le marché dit gris.
Par contre, en réalisant un triplé VR, on peut toucher des jeux à des prix jamais vus, même en soldes steam.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Oui ça n'est intéressant que si on a pas ces jeux VR.

----------


## Baalim

Ceux qui sont intéressés devraient peut être se méfier.

Vu sur Reddit :




> .For reference for those of us buying a Gold/Silver game for the Intel Starter pack, and the bonus game for signing up for the Intel news letter. Every single game is sold out except for Gas Guzzlers, didn't check the add on packs as I have none of those games anyways, says they'll have more keys but I wouldn't hold my breath.

----------


## Visslar

> Demo de Vertigo 2 dispo sur la page steam.


J'ai testé, c'est plutôt chouette. Il y a quelques bizarreries au niveau des contrôle et l'IA est un peu crétine, mais j'ai passé un bon moment. 
Le jeu sort en 2020, ils ont le temps de paufiner. Ça reste un des rares FPS solo en VR donc je l'attends (avec Boneworks  :Vibre: )

----------


## vectra

> Ceux qui sont intéressés devraient peut être se méfier.
> 
> Vu sur Reddit :


J'ai eu Star Trek (en doublon), Raw Data, Guzzlers et deux autres jeux médiocres/sans intérêt, et des crédits pour des jeux en ligne qui refoulent des canalisations.
J'ai pu aussi choisir un jeu 'gold' chez GOG, j'ai pris crusader kings II, mais c'est du daté, genre fond de humble bundle mal revendu (ça tombe bien, c'est justement le créneau de GOG).
Je n'ai pas voulu m'inscrire à la newsletter: j'ai raté quoi, comme hit?

A la base, si tu fais un triplé avec un jeu qui t'intéresse et est soldé (genre 10/15€/, ça fait moins de 5€ la clé pour 3 jeux qui ne seront jamais vendus aussi bas, quelque soit la solde.

----------


## JulLeBarge

ça apparemment:
Beatbuddy
Grid Autosport
Laserlife
Nevermind

Que des jeux indispensables...

----------


## vectra

C'est très bien pour les jeux annoncés, mais il ne faut *rien* attendre de tous les jeux et 'goodies' dont les noms ne sont pas mentionnés.
De manière générale, ne jamais rien acheter à un vendeur de clé qui ne soit pas annoncé à l'avance, genre un bundle de '5 hits pour 2€'. T'es sûr qu'aucun des jeux n'est listé à plus de 50 cts chez les revendeurs de clés, et c'est pas pour autant qu'ils trouvent preneur!

----------


## FixB

J'ai pris Creed pour récupérer gratos Star Trek et Raw Data. Le reste ne sert à rien...

----------


## vectra

GG, 3 hits de ouf'.
Va y avoir la queue à l'académie Star Trek :P

----------


## FixB

Hehehe, oui, je suis partant pour essayer avec d'autres canards. J'ai aussi From Other Suns qui est similaire, mais qui n'a pas eu le même succès auprès des canards je crois...

----------


## Hideo

J'adorerai tester Form Other Sun, un FTL multi en VR ca peut que etre cool mais je l'ai jamais vu a moins de 40€ et y'a pas de suivi depuis presque 2 ans c'est trop cher.

----------


## 564.3

> J'adorerai tester Form Other Sun, un FTL multi en VR ca peut que etre cool mais je l'ai jamais vu a moins de 40€ et y'a pas de suivi depuis presque 2 ans c'est trop cher.


Des retours disent que c'est assez répétitif (plutôt un shooter qu'un FTL) et pas mal buggé / mal foutu. Je ne sais pas si les devs ont corrigé des choses depuis.

Edit : il y a quelques retours sur une session CPC en page 13: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ameplay/page13
Il était en solde à 20€ juste avant, bizarre qu'ils n'en aient pas refaites depuis.

----------


## Hideo



----------


## R3dF0x

> J'ai pris Creed pour récupérer gratos Star Trek et Raw Data. Le reste ne sert à rien...


Juste pour être certain d'arriver au même résultat que toi, je dois ;

> Ajouter Creed au panier (qui fait parti du Intel Starter Pack Gold)
> Passer à la caisse
> Utiliser le code reçu par courriel pour ensuite récupérer gratuitement Star Trek et Raw Data

C'est bien ça ?

----------


## FixB

Oui, c'est ça. Par contre, les liens pour récupérer la suite ne marchaient pas sur mon téléphone: j'ai dû attendre d'être devant mon PC...
edit -> Mais tu peux aussi choisir d'autres jeux Gold ou Silver au lieu de Creed (par exemple, je viens de voir - trop tard  ::(:  - qu'il y a aussi No Man's Sky).

----------


## vectra

Il y a une série de jeux VR en catégorie 'gold' ou 'silver' qui sont éligibles à l'offre Intel: Creed, Fisherman's Tale, SuperHot VR, et peut-être d'autres.
La catégorie ne concerne que le jeu offert par GMG en plus de l'offre Intel: a priori, que des merdes dans les deux catalogues.
L'offre Intel donne Star Trek, Raw Data, et des saloperies (Gas Guzzlers).

----------


## wiotts

Bon du coup j'ai craqué, et vu que je le possédais déjà , j'ai une clef *raw data* à donner. Si vous avez un petit jeu dans votre backlog que vous ne lancerez jamais je suis preneur en retour, sinon, c'est pas grave, c'est cadeau !

----------


## 564.3

Gorn vient de passer en version 1.0 et est en soldes (-25%) pour l'occasion.
Ils ont ajouté un canon dans le bras (façon Berserk), le boss final, des objectifs secondaires et des ennemis géants. Pas testé cette mise à jour, pour l'instant.

----------


## R3dF0x

Merci FixB et Vectra. Je vais allez voir ça de plus près ...

----------


## 564.3

Je remets l'info dans le bon topic, il y a des soldes VR intéressantes en ce moment sur Humble Store.




> Y a Skryim Vr et Fallout VR en super promo chez humble bundle !


Skyrim VR à 20€ et Fallout VR à 15€. Ça passe mon seuil, mais je vais pas prendre les deux d'un coup quand même… c'est parti pour Skyrim VR, même si je n'y jouerais pas tout de suite.

----------


## nodulle

Il y en avait pas un mieux adapté en VR que l'autre non ? Il me semble que des canards avaient fait des retour la dessus.

----------


## 564.3

> Il y en avait pas un mieux adapté en VR que l'autre non ? Il me semble que des canards avaient fait des retour la dessus.


L'avantage de Fallout c'est qu'on utilise des flingues, plus facile à gérer en VR.
Mais je préfère me balader dans l'univers de Skyrim, tant pis pour les épées en mousse  ::):  (je ferais archer/mage de toute façon)
Et comme d'hab avec les jeux Bethesda, les moddeurs ont corrigé par mal de défauts. Je crois qu'il y a un mod qui propose des quick slots notamment, à vérifier.

----------


## septicflesh

> Je remets l'info dans le bon topic, il y a des soldes VR intéressantes en ce moment sur Humble Store.
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim VR à 20€ et Fallout VR à 15€. Ça passe mon seuil, mais je vais pas prendre les deux d'un coup quand même… c'est parti pour Skyrim VR, même si je n'y jouerais pas tout de suite.


Tu as bien fait de relink les soldes sur humble bundle Oo je n'avais pas vu c'est juste ouf, et sur steam c'est la meme chose entre star strek+ dlc a 18 euro
Du coup je vais surement me prendre skyrim vr a ce prix c'est pas mal + star trek




> Bon du coup j'ai craqué, et vu que je le possédais déjà , j'ai une clef *raw data* à donner. Si vous avez un petit jeu dans votre backlog que vous ne lancerez jamais je suis preneur en retour, sinon, c'est pas grave, c'est cadeau !


Je t'ai envoyé un mp  ::happy2::

----------


## vectra

Hop, mini-test de *Vader Immortal* sur Oculus Rift S.

C'est un peu cher à 10€, mais l'expérience est plaisante.
C'est plus du cinéma interactif que du jeu, mais les interactions VR sont plaisantes et plutôt convaincantes.
Les scènes d'action vont du _meh_ (renvoyer des rayons laser asthmatiques au sabre, pire idée jamais) au _ouais_ pour les combats contre d'autres porte-sabre. 

En gros, dès qu'il faut taper ou parer avec le sabre, c'est juste génial. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de voir si le dojo permettait ce type de combats; si c'est le cas, no regretz.
Le vrai point noir du jeu, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de séquences bien sombres; or, avec le Rift S, on n'a plus le même rendu qu'en OLED, et visuellement ça fait assez mal. 
Autre regret, on ne voit qu'un seul stormtrooper de près: il était vraiment beau mais on ne pouvait pas le taper. Les bâtards ont compris comment extorquer 10 euros de plus...

----------


## septicflesh

> Hop, mini-test de *Vader Immortal* sur Oculus Rift S.
> 
> C'est un peu cher à 10€, mais l'expérience est plaisante.
> C'est plus du cinéma interactif que du jeu, mais les interactions VR sont plaisantes et plutôt convaincantes.
> Les scènes d'action vont du _meh_ (renvoyer des rayons laser asthmatiques au sabre, pire idée jamais) au _ouais_ pour les combats contre d'autres porte-sabre. 
> 
> En gros, dès qu'il faut taper ou parer avec le sabre, c'est juste génial. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de voir si le dojo permettait ce type de combats; si c'est le cas, no regretz.
> Le vrai point noir du jeu, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de séquences bien sombres; or, avec le Rift S, on n'a plus le même rendu qu'en OLED, et visuellement ça fait assez mal. 
> Autre regret, on ne voit qu'un seul stormtrooper de près: il était vraiment beau mais on ne pouvait pas le taper. Les bâtards ont compris comment extorquer 10 euros de plus...


Merci pour ton retour et de ce que j'ai compris le jeu est full an anglais ?  :Gerbe:  Du coup je passe mon tour  ::(:

----------


## vectra

Y'a des gens qui parlent pas anglais?  ::wacko:: 
La diction est très claire, pas besoin de sous-titres.

Le gros regret: le rendu flou des scènes claires-obscures et sombres, qui ont été pensées pour le Quest, le CV1 à la rigueur, mais pas le Rift S. Parce que dès qu'il y a assez de lumière, le rendu est juste top.
Et oui, je confirme qu'il y a tout ce qu'on veut en baston au sabre dans le dojo; c'est juste que je suis pas allé assez loin. Rien que pour le rendu du sabre et sa maniabilité, y'a moyen de justifier une facturation à 10€, même pour un fan très modéré comme votre serviteur (j'y suis pour rien si la Fédération a des uniformes féminins plus sexy  :Sweat: ).

J'ai joué à Trials of Tatooine, et même gratuit, c'était la grosse arnaque. Là, y'a des moyens et des résultats.

----------


## septicflesh

> Y'a des gens qui parlent pas anglais?


Je ne sais pas si c'est un troll ou si tu fais ton hipster mais oui...
S'il y a beaucoup de dialogue (ce n'est peu etre pas le cas pour ce jeu) perso au bout d'un moment je décroche et ça me saoule.

----------


## Visslar

Pareil, j'ai une clé Raw Data à filer => MP

----------


## ExPanda

C'est bien Raw Data ?  ::unsure:: 

Allez je craque pour Skyrim, jamais fait donc c'est l'occasion.

Sinon je viens de voir que l'extension (enfin le DLC gratuit) pour *I Expect You To Die* est sortie !  ::lol:: 
Et un Budget Cuts 2 se prépare, faudrait que je termine le premier.  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

Raw Data est considéré comme un des gros hits de la VR. Je l'ai pas encore lancé, mais c'est très apprécié.

----------


## ExPanda

Bon ben Visslar si t'as pas encore donné ta clé, je prends.  ::unsure::

----------


## vectra

Coeur avec les doigts pour notre ami JulLeBarge. C'est vraiment un super plan qu'il nous a dégotté...

Raw Data et Star Trek, ce sont vraiment deux grosses prods de la VR. Plus forcément tout jeunes, mais bien gros! 
J'avais déjà lu dans ces colonnes que RD était un des meilleurs shooters disponibles, avec notamment des épées très convaincantes en plus des guns.
Star Trek est un jeu assez au calme, qui est très plaisant à jouer en petites teams de 4, et qui est franchement bien réalisé. Medjes arrive assez fréquemment à organiser des virées; alors si on a tous une licence, ça devrait être d'autant plus facile de lancer une partie.
Là, avec la promo, vous pouvez avoir ces deux jeux pour 0€ si vous en achetez un troisième, comme par exemple SuperHot, Creed, sans parler de Fisherman's Tale voir même de Sairento.

Il y a d'autres clés à attraper dans le lot, mais vu la qualité, vous pouvez directement les vendre sur g2play & co pour vous acheter des clés apacher de petits jeux VR.

----------


## Hideo

Je conseille Fisherman's Tale, puzzle/narration super mignon est la mécanique principale est super bien branlée. 

Et pis on a un canard qui a bossé dessus faut supporter la mifa   ::trollface::

----------


## Fabiolo

> Je ne sais pas si c'est un troll ou si tu fais ton hipster mais oui...
> S'il y a beaucoup de dialogue (ce n'est peu etre pas le cas pour ce jeu) perso au bout d'un moment je décroche et ça me saoule.


Dans un rpg ça peut se comprendre, dans un fps, ça va...je pense pas que tu ne t'amuseras pas si tu comprends 100% des 3 dialogues du jeu.

Après c'est vrai que dans le milieu du jeu on est habitué à faire avec l'anglais aussi...

Tu passes à côté de pal mal de chose si tu te contentes des jeux traduits et tu t'en gâches pas mal d'autres.

Après le  :Gerbe:  pour les jeux non traduits... la VR génère pas trop de profits encore, et pour y être dedans, le budget localisation n'est pas négligeable pour un studio indé.

----------


## 564.3

Raw Data est surtout un des premiers jeux de bonne qualité avec de l'action, des pouvoirs, de la progression, etc.
C'est possible de jouer en coop et en PvP, mais je n'ai pas testé.

En général on doit défendre des points contre des vagues d'ennemis, mais on peut/doit se déplacer / téléporter. Les niveaux les plus avancés nous font nous balader un peu, plutôt que d'enchainer au même endroit avec une évolution du contexte. Les vagues sont fixes, donc quand on crève la fois suivante on sait ce qui nous attend, et en général on va plus loin (changement de stratégie, meilleur gestion des priorités, etc).
Quand c'était en EA j'y avais pas mal joué avec les 2 premiers persos (le mec à 2 flingues et la ninja), puis j'ai refait la campagne avec l'archer quand c'est sorti.
Il y a un scénario et une narration plus ou moins marrante, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ça exceptionnel.
Graphiquement c'est correct, mais je ne suis pas trop fan du style (trop sombre/industriel/futuriste). Mais ça varie selon les niveaux.

Maintenant il y a pas mal de concurrence, mais je crois que ce jeu tient quand même bien la route.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Coeur avec les doigts pour notre ami JulLeBarge. C'est vraiment un super plan qu'il nous a dégotté...
> 
> Raw Data et Star Trek, ce sont vraiment deux grosses prods de la VR. Plus forcément tout jeunes, mais bien gros! 
> J'avais déjà lu dans ces colonnes que RD était un des meilleurs shooters disponibles, avec notamment des épées très convaincantes en plus des guns.
> Star Trek est un jeu assez au calme, qui est très plaisant à jouer en petites teams de 4, et qui est franchement bien réalisé. Medjes arrive assez fréquemment à organiser des virées; alors si on a tous une licence, ça devrait être d'autant plus facile de lancer une partie.
> Là, avec la promo, vous pouvez avoir ces deux jeux pour 0€ si vous en achetez un troisième, comme par exemple SuperHot, Creed, sans parler de Fisherman's Tale voir même de Sairento.
> 
> Il y a d'autres clés à attraper dans le lot, mais vu la qualité, vous pouvez directement les vendre sur g2play & co pour vous acheter des clés apacher de petits jeux VR.


Tant mieux si j'ai pu faire profiter des gens ici pour ce bon plan, pour une fois que c'est dans ce sens  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je conseille Fisherman's Tale, puzzle/narration super mignon est la mécanique principale est super bien branlée. 
> 
> Et pis on a un canard qui a bossé dessus faut supporter la mifa


C'est celui que j'ai pris (j'ai hésité avec Superhot VR mais j'ai pas beaucoup de place pour jouer....), j'ai hâte de tester ça !

----------


## vectra

> Je ne sais pas si c'est un troll ou si tu fais ton hipster mais oui...
> S'il y a beaucoup de dialogue (ce n'est peu etre pas le cas pour ce jeu) perso au bout d'un moment je décroche et ça me saoule.


C'était pas dit pour être blessant ( ::unsure:: ), mais ça me choque quand-même un peu. 
L'anglais est devenu obligatoire, en particulier en info, mais plus seulement...

----------


## septicflesh

> C'était pas dit pour être blessant (), mais ça me choque quand-même un peu. 
> L'anglais est devenu obligatoire, en particulier en info, mais plus seulement...


Excuse de ne pas etre parfaitement bilingue. Je me débrouille bien a l'ecrit mais a l'oral plus difficile...
Mais ça m'a pas empêché de faire mon raod trip en sac a dos en 2017 de faire angleterre ecosse et irlande. Donc comme quoi on est pas obligé de maitriser la langue

----------


## Medjes

> Excuse de ne pas etre parfaitement bilingue. Je me débrouille bien a l'ecrit mais a l'oral plus difficile...
> Mais ça m'a pas empêché de faire mon raod trip en sac a dos en 2017 de faire angleterre ecosse et irlande. Donc comme quoi on est pas obligé de maitriser la langue


"Errr.. I euh... I wanted .. want ?...errr... et merde ! BEEER ! WHERE IS BEER !? THANKS! "

----------


## septicflesh

> "Errr.. I euh... I wanted .. want ?...errr... et merde ! BEEER ! WHERE IS BEER !? THANKS! "


C''est tout a fait ça x)

----------


## 564.3

J'ai un peu testé la béta de Battlewake tout à l'heure (genre 1h).

Pour l'instant en solo on ne fait que des sortes de "missions rapides" contre des bots, on débloque des améliorations et du matos. Je n'ai pas bien compris l'effet de l'installation du matériel qu'on loot, ni comment vérifier ce qu'on a. J'imagine que c'est directement visible sur le bateau, et je n'ai peut-être pas encore assez l'habitude.

C'est pas immédiat à prendre en main, mais une fois qu'on s'y est fait je ne sais pas trop quelle sera la profondeur de gameplay.
Je commençais un peu à tourner en rond, vivement la campagne en espérant qu'elle fasse voir du pays visuellement et dans les objectifs.
En tous cas les graphismes et décors sont plutôt cool.

Pour info, l'horizon est stable mais le bateau a un roulis. Si on se focalise dessus c'est peut-être possible d'avoir le mal de mer. D'un autre coté j'ai désactivé l'option confort, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça change.
Et la transition quand on arrive sur une carte est bizarre, c'est un effet 2D proche qui débouche sur l'univers en 3D, à chaque fois ça me fait un truc bizarre au niveau vision.

----------


## septicflesh

Une personne peu m'expliquer vite fait comment installer des mods sur skyrim ? 
Il y a un soft a dl comme beat saber ? autre ? Merci

Limite il faudrait creer un post pour ce jeu x)

----------


## 564.3

> Une personne peu m'expliquer vite fait comment installer des mobs sur skyrim ? 
> Il y a un soft a dl comme beat saber ? autre ? Merci
> 
> Limite il faudrait creer un post pour ce jeu x)


Je compte pas m'y mettre de si tôt, peut-être en aout, mais faudra aussi que je cherche un guide efficace et à jour, parce que c'est la jungle.

Pour l'instant ma ref ça serait /r/skyrimvr, notamment:
- premiers pas: https://www.reddit.com/r/skyrimvr/co...d_for_modding/
- les bases du moding: https://docs.google.com/document/d/e...9X5kQJ8YJO/pub
  Pour répondre à ta question, celui qui a écrit l'article recommande Mod Organizer 2 mais comprend qu'il y en aient qui en préfèrent d'autres
- liste de mods spécifiques VR: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nv...uKfGtOtdwrsRU0

Avec comme référence l'inventaire de guides: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qb...V2WP8SjZ4VpHLQ

Edit: j'aimerais surtout trouver un liste simple de mods "vitaux", le guide le plus condensé (comprend aussi les premiers pas) c'est
https://www.reddit.com/r/skyrimvr/co...ental_modding/
et je trouve que c'est encore la foire…

----------


## septicflesh

> Je compte pas m'y mettre de si tôt, peut-être en aout, mais faudra aussi que je cherche un guide efficace et à jour, parce que c'est la jungle.
> 
> Pour l'instant ma ref ça serait /r/skyrimvr, notamment:
> - premiers pas: https://www.reddit.com/r/skyrimvr/co...d_for_modding/
> - les bases du moding: https://docs.google.com/document/d/e...9X5kQJ8YJO/pub
>   Pour répondre à ta question, celui qui a écrit l'article recommande Mod Organizer 2 mais comprend qu'il y en aient qui en préfèrent d'autres
> - liste de mods spécifiques VR: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nv...uKfGtOtdwrsRU0
> 
> Avec comme référence l'inventaire de guides: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qb...V2WP8SjZ4VpHLQ


Tu es un chef merci ^^

----------


## Erokh

En fouillant les soldes chez gmg, j'ai vu skyworld, qui a l'air assez sympatoche. Y'en a ici qui ont testé ?

----------


## jujupatate

Pour Skyrim, j'ai tout installé avec Vortex (ex-Nexus mod manager) et ça marche au poil.  :;): 

Je m'étais pas mal servi de ça : https://www.etr.fr/tutorial/5991-sky...xperience.html

----------


## septicflesh

> Pour Skyrim, j'ai tout installé avec Vortex (ex-Nexus mod manager) et ça marche au poil. 
> 
> Je m'étais pas mal servi de ça : https://www.etr.fr/tutorial/5991-sky...xperience.html


Super merci c'est ajouté sur le topic skyrim ^^

----------


## Erokh

J'ai pris Lethal VR et Arizona Sunshine sur GMG, du coup. Par contre, j'y comprends rien à leur système: comment je récupère les jeux du starter pack Intel?!

EDIT: ayé, c'est bon!! eh bé, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus simple, comme système... déjà rien que trouver l'adresse d'activation de machin intel ça a été galère...

----------


## Hideo

Pas sur de l'avoir vu passer mais Space Junkies est a 7€ sur humble.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai testé Raw Data, le temps de faire les tutos. ça tourne pas super bien chez moi, quelque soit les options graphiques. Et niveau maniabilité, j'ai du mal comme dans tous les jeux du style (Payday 2 par exemple). Au pistolet ça va, mais en mêlée je suis toujours trop loin...
Bref pas sûr que j'y joue beaucoup...

Sinon j'ai commencé A Fisherman's Tale et là par contre je suis sous le charme  ::love::  Très beau, ça tourne super, l'histoire semble sympa et la maniabilité est top. Je joue en mode assis, je trouve que pouvoir allonger virtuellement les bras pour chopper un truc lointain est une super bonne idée !
Bref j'ai hâte d'en voir plus.

----------


## septicflesh

> J'ai testé Raw Data, le temps de faire les tutos. ça tourne pas super bien chez moi, quelque soit les options graphiques. Et niveau maniabilité, j'ai du mal comme dans tous les jeux du style (Payday 2 par exemple). Au pistolet ça va, mais en mêlée je suis toujours trop loin...
> Bref pas sûr que j'y joue beaucoup...
> 
> Sinon j'ai commencé A Fisherman's Tale et là par contre je suis sous le charme  Très beau, ça tourne super, l'histoire semble sympa et la maniabilité est top. Je joue en mode assis, je trouve que pouvoir allonger virtuellement les bras pour chopper un truc lointain est une super bonne idée !
> Bref j'ai hâte d'en voir plus.


Oué fisherman's niveau naration ça fait du bien, ça apporte du frais dans le jeu vidéo. Je kiffe a mort
Le seul truc que je lui reproche c'est les quelques problèmes de collision sur les objets ( ça a peu être été réglé via la maj) et quand tu en fais tombé un sans le vouloir que celui ci ce remette a sa position initial
(Perso je l'ai fait debout)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Pas sur de l'avoir vu passer mais Space Junkies est a 7€ sur humble.


Le jeu de base est passé a 20€. Je pense qu'il est malheureusement en train de mourir niveau population. Il y a du crossplay avec les joueurs PSVR, mais ils devaient jouer à la manette. Du coup tu te retrouves sur un jeu avec des mecs qui l'ont patiné et qui te flinguent avant que tu les vois.

Même a ce prix, je pense que ca ne vaut pas le coup. Et pourtant l'ambiance du jeu et son gameplay sont bien foutus.

----------


## 564.3

> Du coup tu te retrouves sur un jeu avec des mecs qui l'ont patiné et qui te flinguent avant que tu les vois.


Arf, c'est l'histoire de ma vie dans tous les FPS compétitifs. Enfin même quand il y a suffisamment de monde pour du bon matchmaking, j'ai tendance à me lasser rapidement du multi, même avec des unlockables de derrière les fagots.

J'ai failli craquer vu qu'ils ont mis des bots, mais j'aimerais quand même une campagne solo au moins à la Unreal Tournament (auquel j'ai quasi pas joué en multi non plus).
Bon, et surtout mon backlog est déjà bien rempli pour les mois à venir.

----------


## septicflesh

> Arf, c'est l'histoire de ma vie dans tous les FPS compétitifs. Enfin même quand il y a suffisamment de monde pour du bon matchmaking, j'ai tendance à me lasser rapidement du multi, même avec des unlockables de derrière les fagots.
> 
> J'ai failli craquer vu qu'ils ont mis des bots, mais j'aimerais quand même une campagne solo au moins à la Unreal Tournament (auquel j'ai quasi pas joué en multi non plus).
> Bon, et surtout mon backlog est déjà bien rempli pour les mois à venir.


du coup tu as pris skyrim et fallout vr ?

----------


## 564.3

> du coup tu as pris skyrim et fallout vr ?


Non pas Fallout, le décors et l'ambiance me cassent le moral. Si je veux voir ça, je sors de chez moi  ::ninja:: 
Aller gambader dans la montagne et taper des dragons, ça me fait plus rêver.
Si j'habitais dans les Alpes, ça serait peut-être l'inverse.

----------


## septicflesh

> Non pas Fallout, le décors et l'ambiance me cassent le moral. Si je veux voir ça, je sors de chez moi 
> Aller gambader dans la montagne et taper des dragons, ça me fait plus rêver.
> Si j'habitais dans les Alpes, ça serait peut-être l'inverse.


Top la réponse ça m'a bien fait rire  ::): 
De plus pour fallout VR il n'y a pas les dlcs comparé a skyrim donc fuck it

A ce propros en parlant de skyrim, on peu encore passé commande et profité de l'offre humble bundle mais il n'y a plus de clé, donc on passe commande mais il faut attendre le rapprovisionnent pour la recevoir   :ouaiouai:

----------


## Fabiolo

> Oué fisherman's niveau naration ça fait du bien, ça apporte du frais dans le jeu vidéo. Je kiffe a mort
> Le seul truc que je lui reproche c'est les quelques problèmes de collision sur les objets ( ça a peu être été réglé via la maj) et quand tu en fais tombé un sans le vouloir que celui ci ce remette a sa position initial
> (Perso je l'ai fait debout)


Il y a un délai de 30 secondes en moyenne pour que les objets lâchés reviennent à leur position initiale. C'est pas forcement idéal mais c'était le meilleur compromis pour pas que les joueurs perdent définitivement un objet important pour un puzzle.




> Je conseille Fisherman's Tale, puzzle/narration super mignon est la mécanique principale est super bien branlée. 
> 
> Et pis on a un canard qui a bossé dessus faut supporter la mifa


 :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Justement je viens de le finir A Fisherman's Tale

Excellent puzzle game en VR. C'est mignon tout plein, l'histoire est sympa et bien racontée, les puzzles sont de difficultés croissantes et font pas mal réfléchir sur la fin.
Bonne maniabilité en VR, le système de déplacement et le fait de pouvoir "allonger les bras" sont super bien pensés et pratiques.

Dommage par contre que ça soit si court, j'ai mis 1h30 en prenant mon temps. Je pourrais partir chasser les perles et succès mais bon, maintenant que je connais tous les puzzles, pas super envie.

Une petite pépite VR qu'il faut avoir dans sa bibliothèque  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Petite question: je viens de relancer Project Cars 2, et il tourne super mal sur ma config. Est-ce que Assetto Corsa est mieux optimisé pour la VR ? Et jouable à la manette ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Assetto Corsa est plus gourmand et ne gère pas la manette dans les menus.
Il faut plutôt visé Assetto Corsa Competiziones, mais en VR, il rend moins bien que Project CARS 2.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai pas touché aux options, et entre la démo de PC2 et AC, je préfère le rendu d'AC. Par contre ma GTX 1070 a pas mal de boulot, effectivement.
Il y a des effets ou je ne sais quoi dans PC2 qui le rendent un peu flou / bizarre.

J'ai pas mesuré ce que ça donnait avec PC2, mais voila un graph de l'usage en course avec les IA pour AC:


Cible de rendu (Vive à 100% ou 130%) et stats de reprojection à vérifier. Il doit y en avoir de temps en temps vu la charge du GPU, mais je m'en rends pas compte.

Par contre je pensais que ACC serait plus gourmand qu'AC ?
Pour l'instant je me marre bien avec AC, mais faudrait peut-être que je passe au plus récent quand même…

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Assetto Corsa est plus gourmand et ne gère pas la manette dans les menus.
> Il faut plutôt visé Assetto Corsa Competiziones, mais en VR, il rend moins bien que Project CARS 2.


ça m'étonne qu'il soit plus gourmand, j'ai lu l'inverse un peu partout. PC2 même tout au mini c'est injouable chez moi, en plus d'être moche.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Assetto Corsa est très CPU whore. 
Project Cars 2 a été pensé dès le début pour la VR. Bon, après, je ne sais plus s'il y avait une option spécifique ultra gourmande pour la VR dans PC 2.

----------


## 564.3

Voilà ce que donne PC2 démo track 1 pour moi, avec les options par défaut (quasi tout en low), j'ai juste un peu bricolé l'AA pour remettre du MSAA plutôt. Coté CPU c'est un poil plus élevé, coté GPU c'est beaucoup plus faible. Il prend beaucoup plus de RAM, mais ça va.


Mais mes paramètres d'AC sont plutôt élevés à coté, faudrait que je revoie ça. J'ai effectivement de la reprojection sur la grille de départ puis assez rarement.
En passant, ma cible de rendu est 1512x1680 (100% pour le Vive).

En comparant l'un après l'autre, PC2 en low m'a l'air de quand même mieux rendre que AC avec des paramètres plus élevés.
Mais je n'ai pas creusé en détails, les moteurs de rendu n'ont pas grand chose à voir probablement.

----------


## Erokh

Pour PC2, chez moi ça dépend des circuits: sur Brands Hatch Indy j'ai aucun souci (en time trial), mais quand j'ai testé un circuit urbain, j'ai failli gerber tellement j'avais de la reprojection.


A part ça, j'a testé Lethal VR, car il était en solde à pas cher. Le principe: vous tirez avec votre flingue ou vous balancez vos couteaux sur des cibles en carton/bois, comme dans les stands de tir. 
Au niveau options, tout est là: vous pouvez configurer finement l'angle de l'arme et choisir votre main principale. Les graphismes sont pas trop poussés, donc vous pouvez mettre le super sampling au taquet sans souci. 
Les sensations avec les armes sont plutôt bonnes. Sur WMR, lancer des couteaux est une plaie (tous jeux confondus); Dans Lethal, c'est pas devenu une partie de plaisir, mais c'est déjà bien mieux que dans par exemple Superhot.
Les défis s’enchaînent et sont assez variés; vous aurez 3 armes principales (couteaux de jet, 9mm et uzi), mais différentes missions vous confieront des trucs plus ou moins iconiques (le magnum de Dirty Harry, le golden gun, des étoiles de ninja, la machette de Crocodile Dundee,...). Bien sûr à la fin, vous aurez un score qui dépend de la vitesse, de la précision et des headshots/bullseyes que vous arriverez à faire. Un classement apparaît à la fin de chaque défi pour vous situer au niveau mondial. D'ailleurs, je sais pas si le jeu est en EA ou quoi, mais passé le 2ème niveau, il est beaucoup plus facile d'atteindre le top 1000 des joueurs alors que je peine à toucher le top 3000 sur les premiers niveaux.

Bilan: je cherchait un "jeu de stand de tir" et je suis pas déçu: c'est ce que j'ai, et un peu plus. à 3,75€ (sur GMG, au lieu de 15€) je regrette pas du tout. Je pense même, une fois les missions terminées, retenter celles avec des flingues pour tenter de monter mon classement  ::): 




J'ai également testé windlands, et si le concept a l'air prometteur, les débuts sont difficiles: la maîtrise du saut est pas super évidente, et je comprends pas encore comment fonctionnent les grappins non plus. Par contre une fois le gameplay en main, ça doit être un bonheur de se déplacer comme spiderman entre les arbres et les plateformes dans le ciel.


J'ai lancé raw Data, mais j'ai pas tenu longtemps: j'ai même pas encore fini le tuto. Le jeu me semble un peu plus lourdaud, et risque de souffrir de la comparaison avec Sairento.

----------


## vectra

Je suis repassé sur *Vader Immortal*.
Je confirme que, grâce au dojo, le jeu vaut bien ses 10 euros. 
A voir si l'épisode suivant les vaudra également...

Je suis repassé sur *Creed* également, et ouah, la claque!
Première session sérieuse depuis que j'ai le Rift S, et j'ai complètement l'impression de redécouvrir le jeu entre la finesse des graphs et la qualité des contrôles. C'est vraiment un gros, gros hit, un des titres les plus convaincants à essayer en VR.

----------


## septicflesh

Des gens pour star trek ce soir ?

----------


## Erokh

Je tenterai de faire le tuto ce soir, et si je peux je viens, mais avec un petit bout d'à peine un mois, je peux rien garantir.

----------


## vectra

J'ai un souci avec Skyrim VR.
Quand je le lance, j'ai la musique et les voix qui sont audibles... quand je repasse dans le menu Oculus.
En jeu, c'est silence de mort.

J'ai pas compris d'où ça venait, alors que j'ai joué normalement à d'autres jeux avant et après (Oculus et Steam).

----------


## FixB

Change la sortie audio vers le Rift dans Windows avant de lancer le jeu pour voir ?

----------


## vectra

C'était pourtant ce qui était sélectionné...
Je vais re-tester...

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai un souci avec Skyrim VR.
> Quand je le lance, j'ai la musique et les voix qui sont audibles... quand je repasse dans le menu Oculus.
> En jeu, c'est silence de mort.
> 
> J'ai pas compris d'où ça venait, alors que j'ai joué normalement à d'autres jeux avant et après (Oculus et Steam).


J'ai très récemment eu le même souci avec un jeu sur viveport.
Le son passe par le casque sur l'oculus home et viveport mais que dalle en jeu (par contre, ça envoie l'audio vers mon casque stéréo.)

----------


## Fabiolo

Tient je ne sais pas ce qui se passe aujourd'hui mais le nombre de joueurs en VR simultanés est en train d'exploser sur steam:

https://vrlfg.net/

Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe, mais la moyenne est passée de 4k à 100k en un jour.

beat saber qui plafonnait à 1500 joueurs simultanés est à 25000 actuellement.



livraison massive de casques index? bug de l'algo de steam?

----------


## salakis

> Tient je ne sais pas ce qui se passe aujourd'hui mais le nombre de joueurs en VR simultanés est en train d'exploser sur steam:
> 
> https://vrlfg.net/
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe, mais la moyenne est passée de 4k à 100k en un jour.
> 
> beat saber qui plafonnait à 1500 joueurs simultanés est à 25000 actuellement.
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/07/24/6d35...25b932d490.png
> ...


Les vacances  ::trollface::

----------


## ExPanda

Bizarre que ça change autant du jour au lendemain quand même, ça sent plus le bug qu'autre chose...

L'estimation haute du nombre de joueurs équipés sur Steam est de un million.
120 000 qui jouent en même temps sur un million, c'est quand même peu probable.

----------


## vectra

> J'ai très récemment eu le même souci avec un jeu sur viveport.
> Le son passe par le casque sur l'oculus home et viveport mais que dalle en jeu (par contre, ça envoie l'audio vers mon casque stéréo.)


Bon, j'ai fini par solutionner le problème. 
En fait, c'est *SteamVR* qui fait chier.
Il faut le lancer, le configurer pour envoyer toutes les E/S audio vers le Rift, et puis c'est tout. 

Du coup, j'ai enfin pu tester sérieusement *Skyrim VR* sur Rift S.
Grosse baffe dans la gueule. L'expérience est très, très supérieure à celle offerte sur mon WMR standard. 

Les graphismes sont beaux et suffisamment nets et détaillés, les modèles 3D sont étonnamment élaborés (on voit distinctement plusieurs couches de vêtements sur les bourgeois de Whiterun par exemple), l'impression de profondeur est excellente: visuellement, ça se classe direct dans le top graphique en ce qui me concerne. Tout est net, tout est beau, y compris les petits objets qu'on prend du plaisir à admirer. J'ai du mal à croire que les devs n'aient pas passé du temps à retravailler leur jeu pour la VR tellement c'est bien.
La gestion des déplacements se fait à la Pavlov, et ça me convient totalement (à noter que c'est un des rares jeux sur WMR qui mappait les déplacements sur le stick: pluzzun).
Le menu est assez brouillon: c'était déjà limite le bordel en version PC, c'est assez pénible également en VR, mais on s'y fait.
Les combats à l'épée / bouclier sont déroutants parce qu'il semblerait que beaucoup de choses découlent des stats plus que du timing et de la précision de la visée. Gros regret personnellement, mais c'est quand-même mieux que sur PC tout court. Je vais voir si on s'y fait à la longue. En tous cas, c'est vraiment plaisant comme sensation de présence des ennemis et des armes: même le loup à la con fait peur avec sa corpulence et ses yeux vicieux.
Les combats à l'arc ne sont pas aisés, car le tracking semble ne pas suivre mes doigts suffisamment près du visage; ça passe en orientant l'arc différemment. NB: la MAJ du tracking du Rift S a été chargée ce matin seulement: https://uploadvr.com/rift-s-controller-tracking-update/ : à voir si ça permet de jouer à l'arc.  
Mais pour l'exploration, qui est le dur du jeu, c'est carton plein. Le ramassage de fleurs & champignons est naturel et agréable, plus qu'en version PC. On a presque du plaisir à chasser le papillon (=> bonnes potions), alors que c'était limite infaisable sur PC.

Bref, on est passés pas loin du jeu parfait, mais on a quand-même un jeu excellent, qui parvient à surprendre dans sa réalisation. Je dirais que sa plus grosse faiblesse, c'est qu'on l'a généralement poncé de A à Z avec les mods, et qu'on n'a pas forcément envie de tout recommencer. C'était mon avis en WMR, ce n'est plus le cas en Rift S. Je me suis couché trop tard parce que je n'avais pas vu l'heure passer: y'a longtemps que ça ne m'était pas arrivé sur Skyrim, ni avec d'autres jeux VR.

Le petit plus qui fait plaisir au possesseur d'un casque avec dalle LCD: ce n'est pas un jeu qui surjoue de nuances obscures pour tirer parti de la dalle OLED. Même dans les souterrains, il y a toujours assez de lumière pour que le rendu visuel soit net. A contrario, dans Vader Immortal ou même Karnage Chronicles, l'affichage devient flou et dégueu dès que la lumière baisse.

TL;DR:
*Skyrim VR* = Vectra d'argent  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Il tourne bien ce jeu sinon niveau optimisation ?

Il est en grosse promo en ce moment et me tente bien mais j'ai peur que ça rame de trop chez moi. 

Et on peut jouer assis ? parce que je me vois pas passer des dizaines voir centaines d'heures debout...

----------


## vectra

9600K + RTX2060: RAS, tout est parfaitement fluide. Je ne crois pas que le SS soit activé...
Par contre, c'est prévu pour jouer debout bien sûr. Y'a moyen de calibrer la hauteur je suppose, mais c'est à mon avis galère. Le jeu a été pensé pour le roomscale, et c'est bien implémenté.

Ca te bougera le popotin va  :;): 
Mais je n'ai pas ressenti la fatigue que j'avais senti dans d'autres jeux: on s'habitue!

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ma CG est dans la config mini d'après Steam et j'ai pas la place pour jouer debout, donc je passe mon tour.

Je verrai aux soldes de Noel si j'ai changé de CG d'ici là.

----------


## Couillu

> Tient je ne sais pas ce qui se passe aujourd'hui mais le nombre de joueurs en VR simultanés est en train d'exploser sur steam:
> 
> https://vrlfg.net/
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe, mais la moyenne est passée de 4k à 100k en un jour.
> 
> beat saber qui plafonnait à 1500 joueurs simultanés est à 25000 actuellement.
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/07/24/6d35...25b932d490.png
> ...



C'est marrant ça parce qu'à l'heure de ton post j'avais ressenti une envie irrépressible de faire de la VR et je me suis lancé Beat Saber alors que je n'y joue qu'avec des potes, jamais seul !  ::O:  C'est pas un bug, c'est une manipulation des grands anciens.

----------


## vectra

> Ma CG est dans la config mini d'après Steam et j'ai pas la place pour jouer debout, donc je passe mon tour.
> 
> Je verrai aux soldes de Noel si j'ai changé de CG d'ici là.


En théorie, si tu peux jouer à Beat Saber, tu peux jouer à Skyrim vu que tu peux faire tous les déplacements au stick...
Mais avec une CG en limite basse...

----------


## ExPanda

> C'est marrant ça parce qu'à l'heure de ton post j'avais ressenti une envie irrépressible de faire de la VR et je me suis lancé Beat Saber alors que je n'y joue qu'avec des potes, jamais seul !  C'est pas un bug, c'est une manipulation des grands anciens.


  ::P: 


Les chiffres continuent de grimper et sont tous à leur maximum, ça sent le bon gros bug.

----------


## Fabiolo

Oué ça ressemble aux graphes d'une fuite mémoire leur truc...

----------


## JulLeBarge

Avec ces chiffres si CPC n'en parle pas dans le mag (section dédiée même !)  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

*Air Car*  :Emo: 
Dommage que les textures soient peu ambitieuses, sans doute pour coller avec le CV1. Mais quelle atmosphère  :Emo: 
Et quelle "présence 3D" des buildings, du cockpit, des vaisseaux (police et transport).
On prend *Faceted Flight* et on le remplace par Air Car, qui le bat en tous points...
Dommage également qu'il n'y ait pas de gameplay, même minime, mais qu'est-ce que c'est plaisant...

J'ai testé d'autres applis gratuites de l'Oculus Store. Y'a pas mal de merdes, mais de bons moments ça et là. Une appli de visite de musées est vraiment daubée du cul (grâce à l'interface 'arty' de merde), mais elle permet de voir des tableaux de très près en Roomscale. Et là, on voit que le rendu visuel du Rift S est vraiment très convaincant, malgré les limites de la résolution... Aussi, une vidéo 360° non interactive sur Detroit: pourrie dans l'ensemble, Eminem qui nous fait chier avec sa vie notamment, mais il y a des passages à 360° sur le toit d'une voiture qui sont très agréables et bien réussis, même si la résolution est franchement bridée. 

J'aimerais bien voir d'autres vidéos 360° correctes, pour la peine: c'est très sympa dans le principe, surtout qu'on peut faire ça affalé peinard dans un fauteuil de bureau qui pivote.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Air Car, c'est une exclu Oculus ?

----------


## vectra

Oui. Mais moyen de l'utiliser avec Revive j'espère...

----------


## Hideo

Sortie de Wolfenstein : Cyberpilot. 
Il prend cher sur les evals steam  ::o: 


Sinon y'a un bundle sur fanatical, Doom, Skyrim et Fallout pour 40€

----------


## vectra

Honnête.
Rien que pour Skyrim et Fallout, ça les vaut très largement. C'est des jeux qu'on pourra y jouer encore pendant quelques années, et qui n'ont que peu de concurrence en VR.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Sortie de Wolfenstein : Cyberpilot. 
> Il prend cher sur les evals steam 
> 
> [/URL]


Bah faut dire que j'ai rarement vu de trailers donnant aussi peu envie quant même.

----------


## Medjes

> Sortie de Wolfenstein : Cyberpilot. 
> Il prend cher sur les evals steam 
> 
> 
> Sinon y'a un bundle sur fanatical, Doom, Skyrim et Fallout pour 40€


Moi qui voulait me le prendre... bon ben hop, envie passée. Je vais aller mater le Wolfenstein youngblood plutot.

----------


## Erokh

> Oui. Mais moyen de l'utiliser avec Revive j'espère...


Oui on peut l'utiliser avec revive : comme c'est une démo gratuite du lancement de l'oculus cv1, je l'avais testé sur mon wmr. 

Perso mon retour sur ce jeu est que si les sensations sont bonnes, les contrôles sont un peu bof, et les graphismes bien trop pauvres.
Et faire des tonneaux me donnait un tournis du tonnerre (comme pour toute simu aérienne, je pense).

----------


## vectra

C'est un peu l'intérêt!
En vrai, c'est encore bien pire avec les g's.
Je l'ai vu sur le R360 de sega en son temps, et y'a moyen de voir ça de ses yeux avec un simple baptême de voltige (le contenu de son estomac aussi).

Y'a moyen de se faire un peu peur en volant à plat aussi.

----------


## vectra

Je me suis abonné à *Viveport* histoire de me dorloter un peu (on en a parfois besoin).

L'interface est assez merdique, genre un clone de l'oculus store en moins bon, alors même que le programme est un peu redondant avec Steam.
En particulier, la gestion des évaluations est un désastre: certains titres noname avec 3 évals 5 étoiles fourrées au bot chinois, dament le pion à de grosses productions qui arrivent à 4.5 étoiles sur plusieurs centaines d'évaluations.

Il n'est pas très clair, au début, de piger que certains titres listés ne sont en fait pas jouables: on doit les acheter plein tube ou rien, avec au mieux des remises vraiment symboliques. En gros, s'il y a un prix en euros et pas le symbole "infinité", c'est que tu dois payer comme si t'étais sur Steam. Aucun intérêt de lister le jeu dans ce cas...

Par contre, question catalogue accessible, c'est vraiment très intéressant. Il y a une bonne sélection de hits accessibles: I expect you to die,  Sairento (Lite), Fruit Ninja, The Blue, Box VR, First Person Tennis, Witching Tower, Furious Seas, Knockout League, Plank Not included, Call of Starseed, Transpose, Gun Club VR, Dance Collider, Fancy Skiing, Summer Funland, Richie's Plank Experience, Tilt Brush, Contagion Outbreak, Rush, Operation Warcade, Skyworld, The Wizard, et plein de jeux connus.

En gros, il y a un jeu "triple A VR" et demie, une bonne dizaine de hits qui sont des valeurs sûres, et plein de titres à tester. 
Dommage que la plupart des poids lourds ne répondent pas à l'appel, ou alors en vente seule). Mais il y a de quoi s'occuper bien comme il faut, surtout avec 14 jours 100% gratos. En payant un mois de plus à 15 euros, on a de quoi se faire un bon panoptique de jeux avec un budget minime. Sur le long terme, je trouve dommage de claquer plusieurs dizaines d'euros, de rincer plusieurs titres et de n'en garder aucun au final.


Par exemple, *I expect you to die* vaut vraiment la peine de claquer des euros dedans. Il vieillit un peu, mais c'est tellement bon...
Par contre, *First Person Tennis* n'est a priori pas fait pour moi malgré ses grandes qualités. Le roomscale ne suffit évidemment pas à couvrir tout un terrain et les modes de déplacement sont un tue-l'amour, alors même que le jeu est parfaitement réalisé. Etre nul au tennis n'aide pas non plus à s'amuser...

*TL;DR: si tu démarres en VR, commence par Viveport*. Mais je regrette que les vraies locomotives de la VR évitent, pour la plupart, le programme Viveport (Blade & Sorcery, Beat Saber, etc).

----------


## FixB

C'est ce que je dis depuis quelque temps: c'est génial quand on débute la VR!

----------


## septicflesh

Je me demandais, est ce qu'on se permet de creer un topic sur le PORG VR ?  :haha: 
Ce n'est pas un jeu...mais il faut avouer que ce n'est pas mal du tout  ::P:

----------


## torrpenn

> Mais il y a de quoi s'occuper bien comme il faut, surtout avec 14 jours 100% gratos. En payant un mois de plus à 15 euros, on a de quoi se faire un bon panoptique de jeux avec un budget minime.


Pour les possesseurs de Rift, ils rajoutent même 2 mois d'abonnement gratuit. Je ne sais pas si c'est valable pour les autres casques, mais c'est vraiment top quand on n'a pas encore un backlog étoffé  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

Je me suis fait *Twilight Path*, chopé en promo il y a quelques temps mais jamais lancé jusqu'alors.
Très proche de FORM dans ses mécaniques, comme ce dernier on a droit un univers qui dépayse pas mal, et malheureusement comme celui-ci aussi la durée de vie est très courte. Fini en une heure sans difficulté particulière, c'est plus une balade avec des petits puzzle que de vrais énigmes. Mais l'ambiance est cool et le voyage sympa.
Attention par contre il n'est qu'en Anglais et il n'y a pas toujours de sous-titres (qui sont en Anglais aussi quand il y en a).

Je conseillerais de prendre le pack FORM + Twilight Path plutôt que les jeux séparément, ça met chacun dans les 8€, voir moins pendant les soldes, là ils valent bien le coup si on aime bien ce genre de jeux.





> Je me demandais, est ce qu'on se permet de creer un topic sur le PORG VR ? 
> Ce n'est pas un jeu...mais il faut avouer que ce n'est pas mal du tout




 ::blink::

----------


## jujupatate

> Par contre, *First Person Tennis* n'est a priori pas fait pour moi malgré ses grandes qualités. Le roomscale ne suffit évidemment pas à couvrir tout un terrain et les modes de déplacement sont un tue-l'amour, alors même que le jeu est parfaitement réalisé. Etre nul au tennis n'aide pas non plus à s'amuser...


Pareil pour moi, j'ai pu le tester avant de l'acheter et heureusement, j'ai pas pu me faire aux déplacements.
Et effectivement le roomscale ne suffit pas malgré une zone de 4m x 3m.
C'est dommage parce que le toucher est pas désagréable, mais il faudrait presque un tapis type "Omni".

----------


## Erokh

> Je me suis fait *Twilight Path*, chopé en promo il y a quelques temps mais jamais lancé jusqu'alors.
> Très proche de FORM dans ses mécaniques, comme ce dernier on a droit un univers qui dépayse pas mal, et malheureusement comme celui-ci aussi la durée de vie est très courte. Fini en une heure sans difficulté particulière, c'est plus une balade avec des petits puzzle que de vrais énigmes. Mais l'ambiance est cool et le voyage sympa.
> Attention par contre il n'est qu'en Anglais et il n'y a pas toujours de sous-titres (qui sont en Anglais aussi quand il y en a).
> 
> Je conseillerais de prendre le pack FORM + Twilight Path plutôt que les jeux séparément, ça met chacun dans les 8€, voir moins pendant les soldes, là ils valent bien le coup si on aime bien ce genre de jeux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i2.cdscdn.com/pdt2/0/0/8/1/7...ar-wars-vi.jpg


Si tu remplace le G par un N, tu comprendras sûrement mieux (je te déconseille une recherche google si tu es au boulot, par contre  ::ninja:: )

----------


## vectra

Le toucher est vraiment agréable, la raquette offre une sensastion de présence assez rare (notamment parce qu'elle fait pas loin d'un mètre vingt à l'échelle), le lancer de balle est naturel, les mouvements sont parfaitement retranscrits, etc, etc.
On est pas loin d'un sans faute, si ce n'est les restrictions de la playroom, qui à mon avis vont faire mal au cable de base d'ailleurs.
Ils auraient fait un mod avec un espace de jeu plus réduit, quitte à ce que ça ne soit pas du tennis, je pense que j'aurais adopté ça direct.

Le déplacement est très génant, et ça déconcentre pour préparer un minimum son coup (entre les déplacements que tu ne contrôles pas, et ceux que tu contrôles difficilement et mal...). Je ne comprends pas qu'ils n'aient pas fait un simple déplacement au stick comme sur Pavlov et Skyrim, quitte à pas être réaliste. Là, j'ai bien vu qu'on pouvait utiliser ce stick, mais la maniabilité et l'inertie, c'est vraiment le pire mode de tous ceux disponibles.

Et encore un autre problème quand on réussit une simulation réaliste: quand t'es nul au tennis, ça se répercute sur le terrain.
J'arrive à faire de longs échanges de balle en mode cuillère, notamment parce que le déplacement m'empêche d'être surpris par la trajectoire de la balle. Mais il faudrait que j'apprenne des coups pour pouvoir jouer un tant soit peu. Vu que ton habileté IRL est bien retranscrite dans le jeu, paradoxalement, ça n'aide pas le gameplay pour les manches comme moi.

----------


## wiotts

> Je me demandais, est ce qu'on se permet de creer un topic sur le PORG VR ? 
> Ce n'est pas un jeu...mais il faut avouer que ce n'est pas mal du tout


Ha, cela m'étonnait que personne n'en ai parlé avant !

Disons que sans pouvoir mettre ni image ni lien pour rester dans la charte, un topic à ce sujet serait assez pauvre. 
Mais sinon en effet, la VR apporte vraiment quelque chose. Enfin, c'est un ami qui me l'a dit  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

On parle bien de ça ?

----------


## vectra

Meuporg?

----------


## septicflesh

> Je me suis fait *Twilight Path*, chopé en promo il y a quelques temps mais jamais lancé jusqu'alors.
> Très proche de FORM dans ses mécaniques, comme ce dernier on a droit un univers qui dépayse pas mal, et malheureusement comme celui-ci aussi la durée de vie est très courte. Fini en une heure sans difficulté particulière, c'est plus une balade avec des petits puzzle que de vrais énigmes. Mais l'ambiance est cool et le voyage sympa.
> Attention par contre il n'est qu'en Anglais et il n'y a pas toujours de sous-titres (qui sont en Anglais aussi quand il y en a).
> 
> Je conseillerais de prendre le pack FORM + Twilight Path plutôt que les jeux séparément, ça met chacun dans les 8€, voir moins pendant les soldes, là ils valent bien le coup si on aime bien ce genre de jeux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i2.cdscdn.com/pdt2/0/0/8/1/7...ar-wars-vi.jpg


Expanda l’âme innocente...c'est beau  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le toucher est vraiment agréable, la raquette offre une sensastion de présence assez rare .


J'avoue que le toucher est bien agréable....raquette tu l'apelles comme ça toi ?  ::ninja:: 

Bon okay je sors, j'ai bien compris qu'on parlait d'autre chose  :^_^:

----------


## ExPanda

C'était surtout pour la vanne, parce que ça me semble un peu hors charte en fait.  ::ninja:: 




> Mais sinon en effet, la VR apporte vraiment quelque chose. Enfin, c'est un ami qui me l'a dit


Chais pas, l'ami qui a testé m'a dit que c'était pas ouf non plus... Les vidéos 180° ça manque de 6DOF.  ::ninja::

----------


## septicflesh

> C'était surtout pour la vanne, parce que ça me semble un peu hors charte en fait.


oué je sais .... d'ou le g à la fin..dommage dans tout les cas le site ETR s'en est deja chargé x)

----------


## Erokh

Je reviens sur *Windlands*, que j'ai acheté en promo récemment.

L'histoire: vous êtes un gardien dans un monde fait d'îles qui flottent dans les airs. Et le reste je me rappelle pas bien et en fait on s'en fout, comme dans la plupart des JV.
Le but: récolter des bouts de trucs et des cristaux, qui vous permettront d'avancer dans les niveaux. Certains niveaux sont des "speedrun" où vous devrez ramasser des orbes en un temps le plus court possible (j'ai fait plus d'une demi heure sur mon premier run  :^_^: ).
Le gameplay: vous avez 2 crochets à la place des mains que vous pouvez balancer dans les feuillages, pour ensuite vous balancer comme un tarzan sous amphèt' ou un spiderman écolo (selon vos références/préférences).

Le gameplay est mine de rien pas hyper évident à prendre en main. Tout d'abord, la maniabilité à pied est chelou; comme tout est basé sur l'élan, votre perso au sol se traine, mais en plus bouge avec un espèce de sensation de flottement bizarre. la gestion des sauts est bizarre aussi, car la puissance dudit saut dépend vraiment du temps que vous laissez le bouton appuyé. Une fois qu'on sait prendre de la vitesse, ça va de suite mieux, mais au début ça fait très bizarre. Pour le déplacement à coup de cordes, contrairement à ma description on ne se balance pas tant que ça: on utilise la force de traction des cordes pour se mouvoir (votre crochet rétracte la corde en auto dès qu'elle est accrochée sur les premiers modes de contrôle) plus que le phénomène  de balancier. C'est beaucoup plus dynamique, mais pas forcément plus naturel ni plus facile; et pour moi, c'est un peu moins rigolo.

au bout d'environ 2-3 heures de jeu, je commence enfin à me faire aux contrôles, et il est vrai que sentir entendre le vent autour de vous lorsque vous vous balancez entre les branches est vraiment grisant et c'est ça qui vous donne envie d'y retourner, malgré les 15 fois où vous vous êtes lamentablement foiré sur le même passage avant.

Au final, Windlands est assez représentatif des jeux VR: un concept super (qui perd 90% de son intérêt en écran plat) mais une réalisation limite, une histoire insipide et mal amenée, et un léger manque de finition qui gênent l'expérience et l'immersion.
pour 2€, le jeu vaut clairement le coup. Je le conseillerais jusqu'à 10€ à tout amateur de spiderman/parkour.


P.S.: il faut savoir qu'on peut activer un mode de contrôle avancé pour les cordes, mais:
- il faut aussi modifier le layout des manettes pour pouvoir les contrôler correctement (sérieux, ils pouvaient pas lier le mode de contrôle au layout?! j'ai passé 1/2h à jouer snas pouvoir rétracter la corde, et j'ai dû aller sur le net pour trouver d'où ça venait...)
- c'est vraiment tricky: le bouton majeur gauche pour rétracter, le bouton majeur droit pour allonger; quand vous êtes en l'air avec la gestion de l'élan, des distances, de la trajectoire etc, c'est le plantage assuré
- le jeu n'est pas prévu pour: le but est vraiment de prendre/garder l'élan avec la traction de la corde, et les niveaux ne sont pas du tout conçus pour les mouvements de balancier avec une corde à même longueur

----------


## Fabiolo

Quitte à faire une évaluation aussi complète ça aurait pu mériter un topic dédié  :;):

----------


## Erokh

Si suffisamment de gens réagissent et qu'un élan se crée (haha) sur le sujet, pourquoi pas; mais en l'état, j'aime autant laisser ma prose ici  ::):

----------


## vectra

Ce qui manque, par contre, c'est un index des jeux testés.
Genre un post très proche de l'OP dans lequel tu as une liste de jeux triée alphabétiquement, suivi de liens vers les posts où un canard en fait un mini-test.

Par contre, si on pouvait mettre les noms des jeux en gras, ça aiderait bien à s'y repérer. Juste la première occurence, qu'on comprenne que le post est un mini-test.

Genre:
Hier, j'ai fait un run viteuf sur *Fruit Ninja* (Viveport). Un petit jeu vraiment sympa, avec des chouettes sabres japonais qui, comme dans tous les jeux VR, rendent vraiment très bien et sont ultra-maniables (sur Rift S en tous cas).
Le jeu est un peu répétitif et les modes de jeux se ressemblent un peu trop, mais c'est sympa et agréable. On doit trancher des fruits qui sont tirés d'un mortier au sol avant que ceux-ci ne retombent, et éviter de trancher des bombes mélangées à ces derniers.
Ca oblige à ne pas trancher comme un bourrin et à regarder où on vise, voire à bien jouer des deux sabres pour ne rien rater. En s'obstinant un peu, le skill vient petit à petit, et on a l'idée de faire ce qu'on voit dans la vidéo: attraper et écarter des bombes avec le plat du sabre, percer les fruits d'estoc et non de taille, etc. C'est accessible mais pas évident, et dans l'ensemble très maniable.

Le jeu me semble un poil casual pour 14 euros, et je ne pense pas qu'il ait la durée de vie d'un Beat Saber, mais c'est un jeu très honnête. Quelques regrets pour le graphisme des fruits qui est trop simpliste, le reste étant correct, clair et lisible.

----------


## Arwon

Hello,

Est-ce que des canards ont réussis a lancer *Dying Light* en VR avec le HTC Vive ? ?

J'ai suivi le tuto de cette vidéo : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlBm...outu.be&t=1119 j'ai fait tout ce qui est expliqué, mais j'ai mon jeu qui plante au démarrage, même si je le lance depuis le dossier du jeu. D'ailleurs, maintenant mon jeu ne se lance que si le soft d'Oculus est ouvert à coté, que je lance en VR ou non...
Vu que la vidéo date un peu et qu'il y a eu différentes mises à jours que ca soit Dying Light, Revive ou SteamVR je me demande si ça fonctionne encore. 

Pour le Revive j'ai DL la version 1.6.4 (les suivantes ne faisaient rien quand je patchais le jeu).

Merci d'avance pour vos retours !

----------


## 564.3

Essaies peut-être avec d'autres jeux mieux supportés déjà, les démos distribuées par Oculus par exemple.
Perso j'ai essayé qu'avec des jeux Steam (Dirt Rally) et des jeux Oculus (pas besoin de patcher).

À priori pour les jeux standalones il faut utiliser la fonction "inject": https://github.com/LibreVR/Revive/wiki
Mais Dying Light n'est pas dans la liste des jeux testés ici https://github.com/LibreVR/Revive/wi...atibility-list
Faut dire que c'est un mode VR abandonné qui a l'air vraiment très minimaliste.

----------


## Hideo

> Je reviens sur *Windlands*...


Le 2 est vachement bien, la même chose avec du polish. 
Ca tourne au poil, c'est super mignon, les sensations mix tarzan / spider man sont super agréables et ca se joue a 4 en coop. 
je regrette pas du tout les 20 balles mis dedans et en promo je dis banco. 
J'ai pas joué au 1 je peux pas vraiment comparer mais j'ai passé un super moment.

En truc un peu similaire, y'a Jet Island.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai testé Wolfenstein: Cyber Pilot, techniquement, il est vraiment top. Le rendu est presque aussi bon que sur Wolfenstein: Young Blood et en plus c'est super fluide. Le gameplay par contre, est moins intéressant et pas aussi poussé que Vox Machinae.
Dommage que les dévs n'aient pas fait Young Blood en VR vu tellement c'est super fluide (150 fps en 1080p avec TSAAx8 le tout en Ultra).

----------


## vectra

Retour sur *Fruit Ninja*: je confirme ma bonne impression. C'est un bon petit jeu très maniable qui sait s'apprécier par petites sessions, en augmentant graduellement de skill.

Passage éclair sur *Richie's Plank Experience*: non. Peu d'intérêt, voire pas, sans doute parce que je dois pas être sujet au vertige. Le mode pompier volant à la Iron Man est rigolol 5 minutes avec des sessions de vol pas déplaisantes, mais jamais je paierai plus de 3 euros pour ça. Quand tu vois *Air Car* à côté, eh ben c'est gratuit. Ce jeu ressemble à un mod.

Mini passage sur *Zomday*. Le jeu est techniquement très réussi pour un wave shooter, et beaucoup de choses sont très agréables, comme les graphismes bien chiadés et feeling de la plupart des armes. Très bonne surprise pour un jeu à 7€. Sauf que quand les zombies arrivent, c'est le drame... Ces cons font la conga et tu peux souvent t'en sortir facilement à cause de ça. Malheureusement, le skill shot n'est pas récompensé avec une hitbox de merde, que ce soit pour la tête des zombies ou pour toi. Ils t'alignent des tatanes à 2 mètres, alors que tu sembles trop loin pour prendre les coups. Mention spéciale aux rats qui semblent t'atteindre par télékinésie. 
C'est extrêmement frustrant de loger pas mal de balles de 9mm dans la tête d'un zombie qui bronche mais ne plie pas, et à un moment elle éclate sans savoir pourquoi.  A côté de çà, tu prends un UZI et tu les défonces tous sans même bien viser. Les armes de poing sont sympa, mais tu ne peux pas approcher les zombies de face sans te faire attaquer par télékinésie. Bref, des mécaniques trop pêtées qui tuent le plaisir, et un côté wave répétitives qui répète et amplifie les défauts constatés...

Premier test de *Sairento Lite*. Je suis nul, mais c'est de la balle... Je vais m'y remettre pour me perfectionner, mais ce jeu semble permettre de jouer du skill de malade, avec un usage intéressant des sauts continus. Je manque de recul, mais c'est vraiment très, très plaisant. Comme pour* I expect you to die*, on sent qu'on va claquer vingt balles sans les regretter à aucun moment.

----------


## septicflesh

Salut ici,
steam m'a fait découvrir un jeu VR grace a un bon de reduction de 60% sur un jeu du nom de Telefrag VR



Sur le moment en voyant la video sur steam je me suis dis chouette un quake en VR c'est fun  :Bave: , mais ensuite en regardant des videos test sur ce jeu j'ai l'impression que c'est seulement du 1vs1 ?
Et j'ai surtout que l'impression entre réalité et trailer, il y a une énorme fosse (attention sur les blagues du type fosse septique  ::trollface:: ) le gameplay est beaucoup plus mou  ::cry:: 
Il y a des gens qui ont test le jeu ?, histoire d'avoir un peu des retours

Merci

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai eu le même bon de réduction, mais les avis ne donnent pas du tout envie...  ::unsure:: 

Sinon j'ai fait le niveau supplémentaire gratuit pour I expect you to die, Seat of power. C'est bien dans le style des précédents.
Pas un des niveaux les plus longs ou complexes (surtout après celui du train), mais une extension bien sympathique.  ::):

----------


## Arwon

> Essaies peut-être avec d'autres jeux mieux supportés déjà, les démos distribuées par Oculus par exemple.
> Perso j'ai essayé qu'avec des jeux Steam (Dirt Rally) et des jeux Oculus (pas besoin de patcher).
> 
> À priori pour les jeux standalones il faut utiliser la fonction "inject": https://github.com/LibreVR/Revive/wiki
> Mais Dying Light n'est pas dans la liste des jeux testés ici https://github.com/LibreVR/Revive/wi...atibility-list
> Faut dire que c'est un mode VR abandonné qui a l'air vraiment très minimaliste.


J'avais déjà testé tout ce que tu proposais :-) mais merci d'avoir cherché !

J'ai finalement trouvé une solution à l'instant, j'ai eu l'idée de réinstaller la version 1.1.7 du Revive, patch qui justement avait cette ligne suivante :
Fixed Dying Light crashing on start, remember to reset your seated position (#635)

Je vais enfin pouvoir profiter de ce jeu en VR (faut avoir l'estomac accroché par contre :D).

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui auraient raté l'info, la sortie du gros patch de No Man Sky avec la VR est bien pour le 14 aout (annonce)

----------


## zorglub1422

Je teste Subnautica VR, faut un Xbox Controler parait-il, donc j'ai, mais j'ai le même soucis qu'avec l'Oculus Touch, comment navigue t'on dans l'inventaire et dans les barres du haut ?

----------


## 564.3

> Je teste Subnautica VR, faut un Xbox Controler parait-il, donc j'ai, mais j'ai le même soucis qu'avec l'Oculus Touch, comment navigue t'on dans l'inventaire et dans les barres du haut ?


J'y ai joué en VR que pendant l'EA sans avoir de problèmes d'interaction au gamepad (il y en avait d'autres par contre). Je ne me rappelle plus des boutons à utiliser, mais ça marchait.
La 1.0 était pétée chez moi (un curseur uniquement visible sur desktop chopait les objets qd j'appuyais sur "utiliser"), et j'ai pas réessayé en VR depuis.

Sinon un long post de recommandations, que j'ai gardé sous le coude des fois que je m'y remette:
https://old.reddit.com/r/ValveIndex/...for_the_index/
Notamment la fin avec des liens vers des mods pour corriger le gameplay en VR.

Note: le topic jeu c'est bien ici, pas la peine de polluer le topic matos.

----------


## Psycho1000

Salut,
J'ai eu envie de tester la nouvelle mission gratuite pour le très bon I expect you tu die, mais il s'avère que j'ai perdu ma sauvegarde, et j'ai pas envie de tout refaire. Quelqu'un aurait-il la bonté de m'envoyer son fichier de sauvegarde (dans Utilisateurs/<User>/AppData/Local/Schell games/IEYTD)?
Merci

----------


## zorglub1422

> J'y ai joué en VR que pendant l'EA sans avoir de problèmes d'interaction au gamepad (il y en avait d'autres par contre). Je ne me rappelle plus des boutons à utiliser, mais ça marchait.
> La 1.0 était pétée chez moi (un curseur uniquement visible sur desktop chopait les objets qd j'appuyais sur "utiliser"), et j'ai pas réessayé en VR depuis.
> 
> Sinon un long post de recommandations, que j'ai gardé sous le coude des fois que je m'y remette:
> https://old.reddit.com/r/ValveIndex/...for_the_index/
> Notamment la fin avec des liens vers des mods pour corriger le gameplay en VR.
> 
> Note: le topic jeu c'est bien ici, pas la peine de polluer le topic matos.


Merci de ta réponse, je commence à cibler le soucis.
J'ai le mod VR Enhancement.
Je ne suis pas capable d'ouvrir le menu inventaire, quelque soit la touche utilisée, et quelque soit le Pad (Xbox Controler ou  Oculus Touch).
J'y arrive en ouvrant un conteneur, mais là rien d'accessible.
Et en ouvrant au clavier, là je vois qu'il y a un cercle qui sert de pointeur, et donc en promenant ce cercle avec la souris, j'y arrive. Cercle que je n'ai pas autrement.

----------


## 564.3

> Merci de ta réponse, je commence à cibler le soucis.
> J'ai le mod VR Enhancement.
> Je ne suis pas capable d'ouvrir le menu inventaire, quelque soit la touche utilisée, et quelque soit le Pad (Xbox Controler ou  Oculus Touch).
> J'y arrive en ouvrant un conteneur, mais là rien d'accessible.
> Et en ouvrant au clavier, là je vois qu'il y a un cercle qui sert de pointeur, et donc en promenant ce cercle avec la souris, j'y arrive. Cercle que je n'ai pas autrement.


Oh misère, ça n'a pas encore l'air bien au point tout ça…
Peut-être que la plupart des gens jouent au clavier/souris.
Enfin si tu trouves une solution, j'ajouterais ça dans ma liste de trucs et astuces si je réinstaller le jeu  ::): 
Mais avec No Man Sky VR qui arrive, je crois que ça sera pas de si tôt.

----------


## zorglub1422

Yes pour le moment, il n'y a que le clavier et souris qui est fonctionnel. Ce qui m'étonne c'est que l'avis général serait qu'avec un contrôleur Xbox y aurait pas de soucis donc c'est peut-être quelque chose chez moi (et j'ai mis le contrôleur en question dans l'onglet manette du menu).
Là j'ai pas trop le temps de chercher, mais si je trouve quelque chose plus tard, j'en ferais part

----------


## vectra

Hop, rajout de Vader Immortal à la liste des topic à games:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...-enfin-réussi

----------


## nodulle

> Salut,
> J'ai eu envie de tester la nouvelle mission gratuite pour le très bon I expect you tu die, mais il s'avère que j'ai perdu ma sauvegarde, et j'ai pas envie de tout refaire. Quelqu'un aurait-il la bonté de m'envoyer son fichier de sauvegarde (dans Utilisateurs/<User>/AppData/Local/Schell games/IEYTD)?
> Merci


Si tu chercher toujours une save, voici la mienne : ici. Je viens juste de terminer cette nouvelle mission.  ::): 

Par contre chez moi le dossier Schell games était dans AppData/LocalLow et non AppData/Local.

----------


## CptCaverne

C'est la touche select (les deux carrés entrecroisés) chez moi sur le xbox controler pour ouvrir l'inventaire dans subnautica.

----------


## Vyse

C'est qu'il en a dans le ventre ce petit Quest, c'est même limite trop beau pour être vrai. :^_^:

----------


## Sellig

De façon générale, quand c'est trop beau pour être vrai, c'est que ça l'est.

----------


## Psycho1000

> Si tu chercher toujours une save, voici la mienne


Merci beaucoup!

Sinon je viens de faire Fisherman's tale, c'est très court, mais très bon.

Suis-je le seul à avoir steam VR qui crash systématiquement  après entre 2 et 15 minutes de gameplay dans Tetris Effect (j'ai un odyssey)? Ca va être demande de remboursement vite fait je pense.

----------


## septicflesh

> Pour ceux qui auraient raté l'info, la sortie du gros patch de No Man Sky avec la VR est bien pour le 14 aout (annonce)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T0t-556pjE


perso je n'avais pas vu, et j'ai vraiment hate de m'y remettre en VR  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

> C'est qu'il en a dans le ventre ce petit Quest, c'est même limite trop beau pour être vrai.


Assez impressionnant si ça tourne bien comme ça.
N'ayant pas encore le jeu j'ai voulu vérifier si c'était une mise à jour graphique pour tout le monde ou juste une annonce pour le Quest, et la réponse est : 



> The PC version already has them! These are just improvements we made to Unreal Engine in order to elevate the mobile rendering to closer match what you would expect from a PC VR game.


(Source Hub Steam du jeu)

----------


## 564.3

> Suis-je le seul à avoir steam VR qui crash systématiquement  après entre 2 et 15 minutes de gameplay dans Tetris Effect (j'ai un odyssey)? Ca va être demande de remboursement vite fait je pense.


J'ai pas de problèmes à faire des sessions de 30min - 1h (avec Vive et Index).

Sinon j'ai créé un topic dédié au jeu avec quelques infos, mais ça ne t'aidera pas je crois
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...3%A9tat-second

----------


## vectra

Test express de *Dance Collider* dispo sur le Viveport.
On dirait un mauvais clone de Beat Saber qui prend prétexte d'une piste de danse pour se dire différent. Y'a bien un danseur en face, mais c'est une sorte de vague hologramme qui n'a aucune interaction ni incidence. En réalité, il y a des boules qui foncent vers vous, et vous devez les boxer avec le poing qui est de la même couleur quand elles arrivent sur vous. Et je ne vous dis pas quelle merde pour la réalisation générale...
Bref, ok, Beat Saber est cher, mais Beat Saber les vaut. Commencer par ne pas claquer vos euros dans des merdes et vous pourrez vous le payer.

Re-test de *Sairento Lite* après un passage sur le tutorial: c'est une tuerie absolue, ce jeu. Ca demande du skill, il y a du bullet-time, mais c'est extrêmement nerveux et skillé. Une vraie découverte ce jeu: je vais m'offrir la version full dès qu'elle repasse en promo.

----------


## zorglub1422

> Oh misère, ça n'a pas encore l'air bien au point tout ça…
> Peut-être que la plupart des gens jouent au clavier/souris.
> Enfin si tu trouves une solution, j'ajouterais ça dans ma liste de trucs et astuces si je réinstaller le jeu 
> Mais avec No Man Sky VR qui arrive, je crois que ça sera pas de si tôt.


Bon ça fonctionne, à force de reinstall (chose que j'avais déjà faite plusieurs fois, ceci-dit).
Manip dans cet ordre, vous adapterez.
Brancher Xbox One.
Brancher Oculus Rift S.
Lancer Oculus.
Lancer Supersampling Oculus (Debug Tool, dans mon cas).
Retour Bureau PC, lancer Subnautica en VR via le menu Steam classique (pas Steam VR).
Aller dans Subnautica général, vérifier que les options VR sont là, cocher.
Manette, choix de la manette plus remettre "paramètres par défaut".
Cocher la case Viseur par la vue (je ne sais plus exactement le nom).

----------


## Visslar

J'ai pas mal joué à *Pavlov* ce week end, et notamment le mod Zombie End Days.

Le principe est simple, tu débarques sur une map remplie de zombies. Le but est de récupéré le maximum de boite de pilules et de les ramener à la base. Ces pilules servent aussi de soins (mais si les boites sont vides elles rapportent quand même des points).
Ces boites peuvent se trouver sur des "gros zombies" (sac à PV très lent et peu dangereux) ou en fouillant la map.

Le twist c'est que ça se joue à deux équipes, et le but est de gagner plus de points que l'autre équipe. On peut donc tuer les adversaires pour voler les pilules et l'équipement qu'ils portent.

J'ai testé deux maps, très différentes : 
- Three islands, une map très sombre et grande. Les affrontements avec les autres joueurs sont relativement rares, sur cette map la menace principale, ce sont les zombies qu'on ne voit pas arriver. On démarre avec juste un flingue et un Kar ou un canon scié. On peut trouver d'autres armes dans les maisons.
- Subway. Maps beaucoup plus orienté PvP. Les zombies sont finalement assez anecdotiques. On démarre avec de bonnes armes et une armure.

Je conseille d'essayer la map Three Islands pour l'ambiance. Tenter de recharger son pistolet ou son shotgun en panique alors que 3 zombies foncent sur toi, c'est une expérience intéressante. Sur les parties que j'ai faites il y a une bonne ambiance, les joueurs que j'ai croisé sont compréhensifs et accueillant envers les débutants.
Par contre, c'est très anglophonisé évidemment.

----------


## vectra

Tu veux pas ouvrir et peupler un topic Pavlov?
Pour moi, ce jeu mérite largement son thread, surtout si on commence à dérouler les mods. Accessoirement, ça nous permettra d'organiser des sessions CPC.

----------


## Visslar

> Tu veux pas ouvrir et peupler un topic Pavlov?
> Pour moi, ce jeu mérite largement son thread, surtout si on commence à dérouler les mods. Accessoirement, ça nous permettra d'organiser des sessions CPC.


Honnêtement je préfère pas. Je ne suis pas très actif donc le topic va vite crever  ::sad::

----------


## Fabiolo

Bah l'important c'est de le créer, la communauté fera vivre.

Faut que je me décide à en faire un pour Ironwolf aussi.

----------


## vectra

> Honnêtement je préfère pas. Je ne suis pas très actif donc le topic va vite crever


Si c'est pas toi, c'est moi.
Et c'est pas pour autant que je vais spammer dedans  ::ninja::

----------


## zorglub1422

Ouaip faut pas hésiter à créer m'est avis, les noobs VR comme moi, la première chose c'est de jeter un œil sur les jeux qui ont un topic dans la section.

----------


## Prade

Idem, je suis très actif sur Pavlov (en VR je ne joue pratiquement plus qu'à ce jeu), mais jamais très actif sur les fofo. Donc si un topic s'ouvre pour organiser des sessions entre canard ça sera avec plaisir.

----------


## vectra

Hop, nouveau thread Pavlov:
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...enue-chez-vous

----------


## Couillu

En tout cas c'est une bonne chose cette section VR, ça vit, et ça donne envie de faire vivre.  ::):  Ça va me motiver à brancher le casque plus souvent !

----------


## vectra

C'est quoi que t'as déjà?

----------


## Visslar

> Hop, nouveau thread Pavlov:
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...enue-chez-vous


Roooh j'allais le faire  ::ninja::

----------


## Fabiolo

Tient, parmi la myriade de daubes en sorties prochaines sur steam, en voilà un qui pourrait être rigolo. On ne voit rien du gameplay, le jeu a l'air joli. Si ils ne font pas le truc au premier degré ça pourrait être pas mal:

Tarzan VR

Le studio a fait Primordian, que je découvre par la même occasion, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il vaut.

----------


## 564.3

> Le studio a fait Primordian, que je découvre par la même occasion, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il vaut.


Ça ne casse pas des briques. Au niveau modélisation et rendu c'est pas mal, pour le reste bof.
Notamment le gameplay et level design ne m'a pas enthousiasmé, j'ai du y jouer une poignée de fois assez espacées et depuis ça traine.
C'est le genre de jeu que je relance après un gros patch, pour voir si c'est devenu significativement mieux, pour être ensuite déçu.

----------


## R3dF0x

> Tarzan VR


Aaah, mais ça peut être bien !

On va pouvoir : 
- Sauter d'arbre en arbre, comme Windlands
- Faire de l'escalade, comme The Climb
- Faire de la plongé, comme Subnautica
- Monter des animaux, comme !?!!
- Se battre, comme Gorn

 ::trollface::

----------


## 564.3

> Faire de la plongé, comme Subnautica


Comme dans FreeDiver (que j'ai tjrs pas lancé…) plutôt que piloter des sous-marins au clavier/pad.

Sinon encore une feature à mettre: faire le cri de Tarzan dans le micro pour déclencher un buff (c'est les voisins qui seront contents).

----------


## R3dF0x

> Comme dans FreeDiver (que j'ai tjrs pas lancé…) plutôt que piloter des sous-marins au clavier/pad.
> 
> Sinon encore une feature à mettre: faire le cri de Tarzan dans le micro pour déclencher un buff (c'est les voisins qui seront contents).


J'avais pensé également à "FreeDiver" mais le titre n'est pas si connu   :;): 

MDR pour le cri dans le micro !



(j'ai vraiment aimé FreeDiver avec mon Rift S)

----------


## vectra

*To the top*: 10€ sur l'Oculus Store (16€ sur Steam).
La promo expire dans 8h!

Sinon: testé viteuf *Shooty Fruity*. Un jeu de tir sans prétention, vraiment bien réalisé, profondément débile, et étonamment addictif. Même si je doute que ça puisse se renouveler sur le long terme, c'est une belle réussite. On doit à la fois tenir une caisse, scanner des articles et les envoyer vers le tapis roulant, tout en chopant des flingues qui défilent au dessus de la caisse pour abattre des fruits mutants qui viennent se plaindre pas contents. Ca n'a aucun sens, mais on doit enchevêtrer les deux tâches et le résultat est complètement pêté mais fun. Pour la peine, c'est la première fois que je vois des guns en VR sans mire ni viseur, avec le point d'impact matérialisé sur la cible...

----------


## Hem

Je pensais devenir fou... je retrouvais plus le topic alors que je le voyais apparaître sur la page principale  ::XD:: .

Vous avez fait une demande pour créer la section? Je vais faire le pessimiste mais j'aime pas du tout cette initiative. 
On va encore se retrouver avec une section inutile sur laquelle on va devoir penser à cliquer pour aller consulter un seul et même topic... et quand on pensera plus à cliquer il restera que 3 pelos pour parler du sujet.
La création des topics dédiés pour les jeux VR ça ressemblait déjà à du forcing imho, ça valait le coup d'essayer mais ça n'a clairement pas pris. Y'a peu de canards qui jouent en VR et encore moins suffisamment régulièrement pour alimenter une section.

L'équilibre était plutôt bon pour suivre l'actualités, les avis des canards et les bons plans entre le topic des jeux et celui du hardware. Je trouve ça vraiment dommage de gâcher ça en excluant la VR du reste... surtout que tout mis bout à bout y'a genre 7K messages qui parlent de VR  ::cry:: .


edit: Désolé pour le HS mais ça me tenait à coeur  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> Tient, parmi la myriade de daubes en sorties prochaines sur steam, en voilà un qui pourrait être rigolo. On ne voit rien du gameplay, le jeu a l'air joli. Si ils ne font pas le truc au premier degré ça pourrait être pas mal:
> 
> Tarzan VR
> 
> Le studio a fait Primordian, que je découvre par la même occasion, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il vaut.


Si on peut se promener de liane en liane ça sera un super simulateur de gerbe !  ::lol:: 




> Sinon: testé viteuf *Shooty Fruity*. Un jeu de tir sans prétention, vraiment bien réalisé, profondément débile, et étonamment addictif. Même si je doute que ça puisse se renouveler sur le long terme, c'est une belle réussite. On doit à la fois tenir une caisse, scanner des articles et les envoyer vers le tapis roulant, tout en chopant des flingues qui défilent au dessus de la caisse pour abattre des fruits mutants qui viennent se plaindre pas contents. Ca n'a aucun sens, mais on doit enchevêtrer les deux tâches et le résultat est complètement pêté mais fun. Pour la peine, c'est la première fois que je vois des guns en VR sans mire ni viseur, avec le point d'impact matérialisé sur la cible...


Hésite pas à poster sur le topic dédié : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...a-whop-bam-boo  :;): 




> Vous avez fait une demande pour créer la section?


La demande a juste été faite depuis deux ans avec des rappels constamment.  ::siffle:: 




> On va encore se retrouver avec une section inutile sur laquelle on va devoir penser à cliquer pour aller consulter un seul et même topic... et quand on pensera plus à cliquer il restera que 3 pelos pour parler du sujet.


Sinon je propose de virer toutes les sections et les sujets du forum pour ne mettre qu'un grand topic, comme ça on sera pas perdus.  ::ninja:: 
Et donc non, ça c'est ton avis et ta façon de faire. Si le sujet ne t'intéresse pas assez pour penser à cliquer sur la section ou pour avoir envie d'aller voir les topics dédiés en dehors de celui des news générales, ce n'est pas l'avis de tout le monde. C'était chiant de parler d'un jeu en particulier, ça finissait perdu au milieu d'autres trucs, et il fallait se farcir des discussions sur des sujets qui nous intéressait pas forcément pour ne pas en rater d'autres dans le tas. Là au moins c'est propre. Pas rempli et ça sera pas la plus animée des sections, mais y'a une bonne base.

----------


## Medjes

> Sinon je propose de virer toutes les sections et les sujets du forum pour ne mettre qu'un grand topic, comme ça on sera pas perdus. 
> Et donc non, ça c'est ton avis et ta façon de faire. Si le sujet ne t'intéresse pas assez pour penser à cliquer sur la section ou pour avoir envie d'aller voir les topics dédiés en dehors de celui des news générales, ce n'est pas l'avis de tout le monde. C'était chiant de parler d'un jeu en particulier, ça finissait perdu au milieu d'autres trucs, et il fallait se farcir des discussions sur des sujets qui nous intéressait pas forcément pour ne pas en rater d'autres dans le tas. Là au moins c'est propre. Pas rempli et ça sera pas la plus animée des sections, mais y'a une bonne base.


+1.

----------


## Fabiolo

Surtout qu'il n'y a pas un seul topic dans la section, besoin de lunettes?

----------


## ExPanda

Je pense que ce qu'il veut dire par là, c'est que si c'est uniquement pour regarder vite fait le topic news, la section spéciale n'a pas un gros intérêt et on risque de ne pas y aller par rapport à quand c'était au même niveau que les autres sujets JV et on l'avait sous le nez.

C'est pour ça que je disais que c'était son utilisation.
Quelqu'un qui regarde la VR vite fait mais ne cherche pas plus que ça, un topic généraliste lui suffit.
Pour quelqu'un qui a envie de développer un minimum le sujet et approfondir un minimum certains jeux, la section est une bonne chose.
Ceux qui s'en tapent ne verront pas de changement, ils n'allaient de toute façon pas dans un topic fourre-tout d'un truc qui ne les concerne pas.

----------


## vectra

J'ai bien compris ce qu'il veut dire, mais perso je soutiens à 100% la nouvelle organisation.
Si je veux poster quelques lignes sur un jeu qui m'a plu, ça va disparaitre en moins de deux jours: un canard va faire de même dans le courant de la semaine et ça sera perdu pareil.
En structurant des threads, rien ne sera perdu, et les deux canards vont pouvoir discuter plus avant du jeu, et agglomérer d'autres canards (etc, etc). C'est le seul moyen sérieux de parler de modding pour pas mal de jeux qui en bénéficient (Beat Saber, Skyrim, etc).

Donc oui, ça demande du bottage de cul pour les rédacteurs, et pour les lecteurs occasionnels aussi dans une moindre mesure. 
A côté de ça, sur le même forum, tu as des jeux pas du tout innovants pour lesquels un thread est apparu spontanément, s'est organisé spontanément en sous-threads, qui agglomèrent une communauté active qui, la plupart du temps, est inconnue sur le reste du forum. Personne ne leur fait des procès en légitimité, donc organisons-nous donc un peu: on sait bien que c'est comme ça qu'il faut faire.

----------


## Couillu

> En tout cas c'est une bonne chose cette section VR, ça vit, et ça donne envie de faire vivre.  Ça va me motiver à brancher le casque plus souvent !


HTC vive. Old school ! :D j'avais très envie de me laisser tenter par l'index mais en fait il marche encore très bien j'ai pas de raison d'upgrader.

----------


## vectra

Le casque vieillit un peu, quand même.
Comme dit, tu peux parfaitement acheter l'index seul dans les 550€ et réutiliser tout le reste: si j'ai tout bien compris, Steam a vraiment bien joué son coup, là.

NB: visiblement, sur LeBonCoin, on trouve le HTC Vive seul pour trois fois rien  ::sad::  
Je déconne pas, y'a plusieurs offres à 100 euros (*).
En revanche, les manettes et stations de base sont toujours à leur prix d'origine ou presque.


 (mais est-ce qu'au moins le head-tracking fonctionne en 6DOF sans les bases? )

----------


## Myron

Non le vive ne fonctionne qu'avec les bases il n'est pas prévu pour être autonome malheureusement.

----------


## vectra

Il faut toutes les bases en même temps, même sans manette?
Purée...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Il faut toutes les bases en même temps, même sans manette?
> Purée...


Au moins une base si tu veux faire juste de la VR assis. Le tracking SteamVR est basé essentiellement sur ces bases (émetteur laser).

----------


## vectra

Les bases restent chères, encore. Je comprends mieux pourquoi!

----------


## ExPanda

Il n'y avait pas une pénurie de bases à un moment aussi ?
(Ptet en rapport avec le Pimax qui était compatible mais n'avait pas de bases à livrer)

----------


## 564.3

> Il n'y avait pas une pénurie de bases à un moment aussi ?
> (Ptet en rapport avec le Pimax qui était compatible mais n'avait pas de bases à livrer)


Ouais, quand c'était HTC qui les distribuait. En tous cas chez Valve c'est la seule chose en stock.

----------


## 564.3

No Man Sky est en promo à -50% (27,49€) sur Steam jusqu'au 21 aout.
Le patch VR sort le 14, c'est plutôt cool, ça laisse une semaine à ceux qui hésitent pour avoir des retours.

----------


## Sellig

Hâte d’essayer NMS avec l'Index, mais est ce que ça suffira pour me faire aimer ce jeu auquel je n'ai jamais accroché ? Telle est la question. Mais hâte de voir ça quand même  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Hâte d’essayer NMS avec l'Index, mais est ce que ça suffira pour me faire aimer ce jeu auquel je n'ai jamais accroché ? Telle est la question. Mais hâte de voir ça quand même


Même si la boucle de gameplay n'est pas super passionnante (pas testé le jeu, mais vu les retours), j'espère surtout qu'ils ont bien réussi l'ergonomie en VR.
Dans leur trailer et selon les retours des premiers hands-on ça a l'air d'être le cas, mais si c'est confirmé ça fera un bon mètre étalon pour les jeux open-world complexes (conduite de divers types de véhicules, déplacement à pieds, nage, gestion d'inventaire, crafting…). En plus pour un portage, c'est encore plus difficile.
Pour l'instant celui qui s'en tire le mieux niveau portage du genre, je trouve que c'est The Forest, mais les interactions ne vont pas aussi loin. La dernière fois que j'y ai joué il restait quand même encore une bonne couche de polish à mettre (et toujours le status beta, je crois).

J'espère que ce jeu et Boneworks vont démarrer une nouvelle ère des bonnes pratiques en dev VR, et serviront de référence à tout le monde. Même si fondamentalement ils ne font rien de bien nouveau, ça ferait des synthèses bien fignolées.
En attendant les jeux Valve peut-être  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

Genre Half-Life 3 en réalité augmentée?  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

> No Man Sky est en promo à -50% (27,49€) sur Steam jusqu'au 21 aout.
> Le patch VR sort le 14, c'est plutôt cool, ça laisse une semaine à ceux qui hésitent pour avoir des retours.


En parlant de ça, l'arrivée de Beyond est officiellement confirmée sur GoG.

https://www.gog.com/news/coming_soon_no_mans_sky_beyond

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'espère que ce jeu et Boneworks vont démarrer une nouvelle ère des bonnes pratiques en dev VR, et serviront de référence à tout le monde. Même si fondamentalement ils ne font rien de bien nouveau, ça ferait des synthèses bien fignolées.
> En attendant les jeux Valve peut-être


Tu oublies Espire1 qui sort en fin de ce mois.

----------


## 564.3

La VR vient de sortir pour Dirt Rally 2.0, et étonnamment ils ont aussi implémenté OpenVR (pour la version distribuée sur Steam), donc ça marche avec tous les casques sans devoir bricoler avec ReVive.
http://blog.codemasters.com/dirt/08/...irt-rally-2-0/

Je pensais qu'ils n'utiliseraient que l'API d'Oculus y compris dans la version Steam, comme pour le 1. Très bonne nouvelle pour le coup.

----------


## Erokh

L'implémentation VR du 1 était la meilleure à mes yeux pour les sim auto, avec la possibilité de naviguer dans les menus avec les flèches du volant. Ça parait con comme ça, mais certains "grands" simu (Asseto Corsa, Iracing) ne le permettent pas et obligent à utiliser la souris... Même PCARS2, qui a fait un gros effort au niveau des menus en VR, ne leur est pas arrivé à la cheville (auto clic quand on fixe un endroit + menus trop grand obligeant à trop bouger la tête )

----------


## Visslar

Dites, il y a des jeux bons pour faire un peu d'exercice ? Certaines chansons de Beatsaber font l'affaire mais je me demande si il y a d'autres jeux qui peuvent me permettre de faire un peu d'exercice de manière un peu ludique.

----------


## nodulle

> Dites, il y a des jeux bons pour faire un peu d'exercice ? Certaines chansons de Beatsaber font l'affaire mais je me demande si il y a d'autres jeux qui peuvent me permettre de faire un peu d'exercice de manière un peu ludique.


Il y a BOXVR mais je le trouve un peu moins ludique que beat saber mais il fait faire beaucoup plus d'exercice !

----------


## vectra

En boxe, *Creed: Rise to Glory* est vraiment spectaculaire et nerveux.
J'arrête dégoulinant et rincé...

----------


## 564.3

> Il y a BOXVR mais je le trouve un peu moins ludique que beat saber mais il fait faire beaucoup plus d'exercice !


Ouais même avis, je le préfère pour de l'exercice assez complet et bien foutu, mais moins ludique.
Sinon il y a pas mal de jeu de rythme où on boxe des trucs et on bouge pas mal, mais aucun vraiment super.

Pour ceux qui s'en foutent un peu de la qualité des patterns, AudioShield reste bien à mon sens (marche mieux sur certains morceaux que d'autres). Plus ventilé que Beat Saber vu que ça arrive à peut-être 160° (plus d'activité de torsion du bassin). Enfin, depuis Beat Saber il a quand même pris un sacré coup de vieux. Et l'activité dépend aussi de la façon dont on joue (en défense ou taper chaque boule). Il y a aussi eu un patch qui ajoute des modes avec obstacles qui obligent à se baisser. Mais il y en a trop, et souvent les boules suivantes sont trop proches à mon gout.

Sinon il y a tous les vrais jeux de boxe typiquement, surtout The Thrill of the Fight parce qu'il n'y a pas de limite artificielle comme dans Creed. Le jeu te laisse te foutre dans le rouge tout seul si t'as envie  :Sweat: 

Un peu moins physique, il y a:
- les jeux de raquette du genre Holoball (bien parce que symétrique, une raquette dans chaque main) et Racket NX
- Holopoint reste une bonne référence dans le genre (tir à l'arc + esquive), mais j'ai jamais testé la nouvelle version
- j'ai eu une bonne période Sprint Vector, mais ce n'est pas si physique que ça une fois qu'on a l'habitude

Et pas mal de petits jeux d'arcade.
J'avais bien aimé Punch Bomb par exemple, mais ça fait longtemps que je n'y ai pas joué.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Dites, il y a des jeux bons pour faire un peu d'exercice ? Certaines chansons de Beatsaber font l'affaire mais je me demande si il y a d'autres jeux qui peuvent me permettre de faire un peu d'exercice de manière un peu ludique.


- Creed
- Hot Squat  ::ninja:: 
- ROM: Extraction : bon, c'est du wave shooter mais c'est ultra sportif et visuellement, il assure. Le feeling des armes sont bien aussi. D'ailleurs, c'est le premier jeu VR développé par le studio qui a pondu Firewall: Zero Hour sur PSVR
- Sprint Vector

----------


## Fabiolo

Fist person tennis, si tu tu arrives un peu à maitriser et que tu fais un match en 5 sets, ça laisse bien sur les rotules aussi.

----------


## Sellig

> L'implémentation VR du 1 était la meilleure à mes yeux pour les sim auto, avec la possibilité de naviguer dans les menus avec les flèches du volant. Ça parait con comme ça, mais certains "grands" simu (Asseto Corsa, Iracing) ne le permettent pas et obligent à utiliser la souris... Même PCARS2, qui a fait un gros effort au niveau des menus en VR, ne leur est pas arrivé à la cheville (auto clic quand on fixe un endroit + menus trop grand obligeant à trop bouger la tête )


J'espère la même chose pour F1 2019 (on peut rêver)  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour les gens en manque de sabre laser, installez le mods "The Outer Rim" pour Blade & Sorcery".
Le zip est à extraire dans le dossier ".\Steam\steamapps\common\Blade & Sorcery\BladeAndSorcery_Data\StreamingAssets"

Pour utiliser une des armes, faut aller vers le bouquin et aller dans Exotics pour les sabres laser et Armes à distance pour les blasters. Par contre, le E-11 Blaster déconne.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour les gens en manque de sabre laser, installez le mods "The Outer Rim" pour Blade & Sorcery.


En passant la roadmap du jeu a été mise à jour:
- update 7: les cartes custom, je crois que ça va rapidement être la foire à la saucisse avec les scènes de Star Wars
- update 8: des pouvoirs supplémentaires

Puis ça deviens plus flou:
- encore une update "mécanismes et SDK" avec les fringues et armures (fonctionnelles) des NPCs
- puis la campagne: des mécanismes pour gérer la progression, et surtout plein de contenu avec des artistes freelance. Il y en a 2 qui bossent sur le jeu actuellement mais ça montera en puissance.
- ça a l'air aussi plus probable qu'avant qu'il y ait des donjons générés procéduralement, même si c'était toujours une idée potentielle

D'ailleurs je vais peut-être démarrer un sujet sur ce jeu, histoire de regrouper les infos. Pour l'instant ça reste du sandbox, même s'il y a pas mal de contenu avec les mods.

----------


## vectra

*Air Car* est passé sur Steam  :Emo: 

Concernant *To The Top*, j'ai eu la bonne idée de l'acheter à 10€ en promo sur l'Oculus Store. J'ai fait un essai récemment, et c'est une vraie tuerie comme jeu...

----------


## vectra

Je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé, mais méga-promo chez Viveport:

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/v...gement-1658377

En gros, la période d'essai gratuit s'étendrait de 2 mois supplémentaires en plus des 15 jours offerts.
J'en ai bénéficié personnellement. On verra si je me retrouve avec des frais cachés à l'expiration, mais ça ne semble pas être le genre de la maison.

Comme dit mille fois, le contenu massif, de qualité globalement bonne et plus, mérite largement le coup d'oeil. Le Viveport a été conçu pour que les acheteurs fortunés de l'HTC Vive aient les moyens de faire chauffer leur casque dès le déballage, avec notamment au moins une dizaine de vraiment bons titres parmi la myriade de softs. Rien que pour *I expect you to die*, une version d'éval de *Sairento* et quelques autres titres très solides, faut y aller!

En revanche, la période d'essai est assez longue pour qu'on se rende compte qu'il n'y a (presque) aucun des jeux AAA de la VR (genre le top 15 avec Beat Saber & co + les meilleures exclus Oculus évidemment). Et que, passé le plaisir de la découverte, eh ben on a besoin de ces jeux-là qui sont chers. 

A bons entendeurs!  :;):

----------


## vectra

https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...70597869619581

*The Unspoken : Acolytes* soldé à 10€ sur Oculus Store.
Je ne connais pas le jeu qui fait partie des exclus, mais il est bien noté.

----------


## nodulle

> https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...70597869619581
> 
> *The Unspoken : Acolytes* soldé à 10€ sur Oculus Store.
> Je ne connais pas le jeu qui fait partie des exclus, mais il est bien noté.


Ça me fait penser qu'il faudrait que je le termine un jour ce jeu. Il faisait partie des quelques jeux offerts pour les premiers acheteurs des Oculus Touch.

----------


## FixB

Je l'avais acheté il y a un bail et j'avais bien aimé...
Mais je ne l'ai pas fini non plus. Je compte m'y remettre quand j'ai un peu plus de temps. A ce prix, il vaut vraiment le coût !

----------


## vectra

Test viteuf de *Raw Data*:

L'introduction et le tuto obligatoire sont vraiment chiants et pénibles; j'ai même failli rester bloqué dedans. Le téléport est pénible parce qu'il faut clicker le joystick pour valider le saut notamment, et c'est le seul mode de déplacement du tuto.

Passée la purge, on peut enfin régler les options qui vont bien: virer les info-bulles de merde, rétablir le déplacement classique au joystick (en plus du téléport), baisser les options graphiques parce que le jeu semble gourmand, et on peut alors enfin commencer une mission.

Premières impressions: la tenue d'armes est moyenne parce qu'il faut tenir la gâchette appuyée pour ne pas la faire tomber (on peut heureusement la récupérer automatiquement), le feeling des armes est assez mou: c'est perfectible, mais ça reste ok. La réalisation globale est bonne, ça fait penser à une production AA qui a un peu vieilli.

Ceci dit, après avoir enchaînné plusieurs vagues d'ennemis dans la même pièce, la pesanteur des contrôles est moins pénible et le fun du jeu de mieux en mieux perceptible. On peut dodger en roomscale et en déplacement normal, mais on peut aussi fuir un groupe d'ennemis avec le teleport, voire se positionner derrière un robot pour lui head-shotter la tronche à bout portant. Comme les lieux sont plutôt fermés et les vagues de plus en plus peuplées, ce n'est pas de trop! 

Au final, l'impression globale est bonne: de l'action, du tir (pas forcément précis), beaucoup de déplacements même si on peut également s'abriter et viser: c'est franchement plus que bien. Ce n'est pas un jeu 'whaou'/AA comme je l'espérais -même si je n'ai pas encore fait le tour des armes possibles, mais c'est franchement un bon jeu.

----------


## vectra

Coucou les coins.
Je lance ce thread: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...post-your-hits!

L'idée est que ça puisse aider les gens à acheter les jeux VR avec des recommandations toutes fraiches. Qui, pourquoi pas, pourraient évoluer dans le temps...
Notamment, ça aiderait à se faire rapidement une opinion en période de solde, ou à choisir pour quel gros jeu économiser plusieurs dizaines d'euros.

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'ai essayé Dirt Rally 2.0 en VR, et je tombe sur un bug qui entraine une latence des mouvements de la tête une fois dans la bagnole.
https://steamcommunity.com/app/69079...70903497963205
J'ai tout tenté (comme d'autres), plus qu'à attendre un patch…

Sinon j'ai fait une session de Beat Saber à 90Hz et une à 120Hz, et je ne vois pas de différence. Je crois que je vais laisser l'Index à 90Hz…

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Test viteuf de *Raw Data*:
> Au final, l'impression globale est bonne: de l'action, du tir (pas forcément précis), beaucoup de déplacements même si on peut également s'abriter et viser: c'est franchement plus que bien. Ce n'est pas un jeu 'whaou'/AA comme je l'espérais -même si je n'ai pas encore fait le tour des armes possibles, mais c'est franchement un bon jeu.


Bah, le problème, c'est que tu le testes QUE maintenant alors qu'on a mieux en FPS VR. Alors qu'à sa sortie en 2016, c'était le seul jeu de shoot qui valait le coup tant en feeling et visuel. Il était un des jeux shoot les plus nerveux qu'il y avait. Bon, il y avait aussi Pavlov avant ou après et Onward.
Le truc qui m'a déçu dans Raw Data, c'est le choix des dévs d'en faire un Wave Shooter / pseudo Tower Defense en vue FPS.

----------


## vectra

Passage sur *Coco* VR de l'Oculus Store (gratuit), basé sur le dessin animé Disney.
C'est un film VR plutôt qu'un jeu, car les interactions sont inexistantes en dehors de la customisation de notre squelette et des déplacements.
Eh ben c'est quand-même très réussi. Il y a un vrai effort de design général et un sens du détail qui donnent envie de passer du temps à explorer chaque pièce, à regarder chaque objet. C'est pas forcément si bien résolu vu de près, mais visuellement tout est cohérent et coloré, avec un petit côté jeu d'aventure LucasArts peint à la main.
Mon grand regret, c'est qu'on ne peut se déplacer que dans certaines pièces. On se retrouve dans de grands espaces où on doit essentiellement se déplacer d'un point de téléport à un autre, et c'est dommage. Le roomscale fonctionne bien et permet de dépasser un peu les limites du décor imposé, mais sans plus.

Passage concluant sur *Duck Season* aussi, commenté sur le topic qui va bien.

----------


## malmoutt3

Salut à tous, je reviens sur le topic après une longue absence. Personne ne doit se souvenir de moi mais c'est pas grave, c'est comme ça dans ma vie aussi j'ai l'habitude. A une époque j'étais le pilier de ce forum, de la réalité virtuelle même, avec facilité en plus, m'enfin c'était avant quand j'avais encore des synapses et des cheveux.
Tout ça pour dire que je me suis pris un Index récemment et j'ai pris une bonne claque. Le son, les index, le screendoor, franchement c'est pas encore une gen 2 mais ça fait du bien de revenir à la VR avec un aussi bon casque. Pas encore testé les rafraichissements au dessus de 90hz par contre.
J'ai la chance d'avoir des joysticks qui cliquent dans toutes les directions sur les index, par contre j'ai le symptôme des lignes verticales quand on bouge la tête horizontalement, c'est trés fin, ça me gêne pas vraiment mais ça serait mieux sans. Je me tâte pour faire une RMA d'ici quelques mois.

J'ai enfin pu jouer à Chronos, et franchement j'adore. Les premières minutes, j'ai crains le petit jeu sympa, mais comme d'hab avec Oculus, on est pas encore sur du AAA, mais c'est extrêmement bien fini, chapeau bas. Je vis ça comme un croisement entre un Zelda et alone in the dark ou resident evil (pour les cameras fixes). Dans le même genre, je compte bien me faire Edge of nowhere bientôt également. 
D'ailleurs en parlant de genre, je trouve ça un peu dommage qu'Oculus se soit un peu éloigné de la vocation de ses début, le jeu assis avec la manette xone.
Avec Chronos, on perçoit le potentiel de ce genre de jeu et pourtant Chronos 2 n'est même pas prévu. J'adore la vue FPS, mais un peu d'originalité et de diversité ne ferait pas de mal. je me demande d'ailleurs si une vue comme celle de la 3d isométrique ne serait pas sympa. Par exemple comme celle du 1er fallout.
je crois que dans le même genre de vue à la troisième personne il y a Lucky'Tales, Moss, un peu landfall. La page steam des jeux VR TPS  fait pitié. Pour le reste c'est souvent de l'adaptation rapide ou modding de jeux standards, comme ghost of tales par exemple.
Vous en voyez d'autres ?

----------


## ExPanda

lol t ki ?





































 ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En vue 3e personnes en VR, tu as :
- Theseus, je l'ai mais pas encore lancé
- Rise: Race the future
- Zone of the Enders The 2nd Runner (j'ai un doute si on peut y jouer à la 3e personne en VR. Faudrait que je le relance).
- Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice
- S.P.A.Z 2 (je vient juste de découvrir qu'il avait un support VR)
- Smashing the Battle VR
- AirMech Command
- Deisim
- Tethered
- Thumper

----------


## 564.3

Par contre je crois me rappeler que malmoutt3 avait assez facilement la cinétose, et des jeux comme Hellblade sont plutôt en caméra épaule qu'à la 3e personne style Alone in the Dark (caméra fixe).

En général j'aime pas trop les jeux assis (à part quand je suis dans un cockpit), mais j'ai quand même bien apprécié Trover Saves the Universe. Si on n'est pas allergique à leur humour, rien que pour l'univers et les dialogues ça vaut le coup. Et la partie plateforme/baston est bien foutue, ce qui ne gâche rien.
On incarne quand même un perso, mais il reste assis et on contrôle un autre perso comme un pantin. Pour la locomotion, on se téléporte à des sortes de nœuds qu'on active avec le pantin.

Il y a aussi Holoception qui me tente bien à la 3e personne. Le dev poste régulièrement des vidéos délires: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxC...m8LqI7rnGZeLPg
Normalement l'EA démarre en septembre. Le trailer montre plutôt l'aspect combat, mais ils se marrent bien avec le moteur physique sinon (voir le channel youtube).
C'est pas au gamepad, et dans le trailer vu les mouvements le joueur est plutôt debout. Mais ça doit aussi être jouable assis.




Sinon pour info, Jason Rubin a avoué qu'il regrette d'avoir du démarrer le Rift sans les Touchs. À mon avis on ne reverra pas de jeux au gamepad assis de si tôt de leur part, surtout que leur priorité est de financer des jeux qui sortent aussi sur le Quest.



> We launched Touch a little bit later, unfortunately, I think we should have launched it with launch.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

N'empêche, sans Valve et HTC, Oculus n'aurait sûrement pas proposé les Touchs.

----------


## 564.3

> N'empêche, sans Valve et HTC, Oculus n'aurait sûrement pas proposé les Touchs.


Si mais ils auraient peut-être sorti tout d'un coup 6 mois plus tard, plutôt que se précipiter pour être les premiers sur le marché. Valve était largement en avance technologiquement, ils ont même filé un coup de main à Oculus au début. Ils ont du se motiver mutuellement à sortir quelque chose rapidement.

C'est un peu un truc de base en VR. Même quand j'ai fait un tours dans un CAVE début 200X il y avait un controleur 3D. Par contre c'était la bonne vieille techno de tracking de la mocap (avec des caméras qui coutent un bras et les petites billes), aussi utilisé sur les lunettes comme repère pour calculer la projection sur les murs.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Si mais ils auraient peut-être sorti tout d'un coup 6 mois plus tard, plutôt que se précipiter pour être les premiers sur le marché. Valve était largement en avance technologiquement, ils ont même filé un coup de main à Oculus au début. Ils ont du se motiver mutuellement à sortir quelque chose rapidement.
> 
> C'est un peu un truc de base en VR. Même quand j'ai fait un tours dans un CAVE début 200X il y avait un controleur 3D. Par contre c'était la bonne vieille techno de tracking de la mocap (avec des caméras qui coutent un bras et les petites billes), aussi utilisé sur les lunettes comme repère pour calculer la projection sur les murs.


Oue mais ils n'ont jamais proposé un seul controleur avec le DK1 et le DK2. T'avais des mecs qui avaient bidouillé des trucs avec du matos Razer qui marchaient super bien, mais ca ne les as jamais intrigué...C'est pour ca d'ailleurs que le CV1 s'est fait tacler à sa sortie, les expériences étaient pourries, tu restais assis devant ton PC, un pad à la main. Imaginez jouer au jeu d'escalade de Crytek dans cette configuration ( le dossier de CPC à l'époque ...)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Il y avait un article sur uploadvr ou roadtovr, où justement Oculus ne voyait pas l'intérêt des controlleurs VR. Je ne retrouve plus l'article.

----------


## FixB

> Salut à tous, je reviens sur le topic après une longue absence. Personne ne doit se souvenir de moi mais c'est pas grave, c'est comme ça dans ma vie aussi j'ai l'habitude. A une époque j'étais le pilier de ce forum, de la réalité virtuelle même, avec facilité en plus, m'enfin c'était avant quand j'avais encore des synapses et des cheveux.
> Tout ça pour dire que je me suis pris un Index récemment et j'ai pris une bonne claque. Le son, les index, le screendoor, franchement c'est pas encore une gen 2 mais ça fait du bien de revenir à la VR avec un aussi bon casque. Pas encore testé les rafraichissements au dessus de 90hz par contre.
> J'ai la chance d'avoir des joysticks qui cliquent dans toutes les directions sur les index, par contre j'ai le symptôme des lignes verticales quand on bouge la tête horizontalement, c'est trés fin, ça me gêne pas vraiment mais ça serait mieux sans. Je me tâte pour faire une RMA d'ici quelques mois.
> 
> J'ai enfin pu jouer à Chronos, et franchement j'adore. Les premières minutes, j'ai crains le petit jeu sympa, mais comme d'hab avec Oculus, on est pas encore sur du AAA, mais c'est extrêmement bien fini, chapeau bas. Je vis ça comme un croisement entre un Zelda et alone in the dark ou resident evil (pour les cameras fixes). Dans le même genre, je compte bien me faire Edge of nowhere bientôt également. 
> D'ailleurs en parlant de genre, je trouve ça un peu dommage qu'Oculus se soit un peu éloigné de la vocation de ses début, le jeu assis avec la manette xone.
> Avec Chronos, on perçoit le potentiel de ce genre de jeu et pourtant Chronos 2 n'est même pas prévu. J'adore la vue FPS, mais un peu d'originalité et de diversité ne ferait pas de mal. je me demande d'ailleurs si une vue comme celle de la 3d isométrique ne serait pas sympa. Par exemple comme celle du 1er fallout.
> je crois que dans le même genre de vue à la troisième personne il y a Lucky'Tales, Moss, un peu landfall. La page steam des jeux VR TPS  fait pitié. Pour le reste c'est souvent de l'adaptation rapide ou modding de jeux standards, comme ghost of tales par exemple.
> Vous en voyez d'autres ?


J'ai beaucoup aimé Chronos également. J'ai trouvé l'utilisation des différentes échelles super bien réussies : on a vraiment l'impression de grandeur de certains niveaux.
Si tu as aimé, je te conseille absolument Moss...

----------


## 564.3

> Il y avait un article sur uploadvr ou roadtovr, où justement Oculus ne voyait pas l'intérêt des controlleurs VR. Je ne retrouve plus l'article.


Mouais c'est bizarre, peut-être quelqu'un qui faisait du déni pour la com', parce qu'ils n'avaient pas mieux sous la main.
Comme pour le room scale et le tracking 360°, le déni était du genre: c'est naze, trop compliqué à installer et pas utilisé. Un an plus tard, pas mal de monde s'est retrouvé à faire passer un cable USB à travers la pièce…

----------


## vectra

> Bah, le problème, c'est que tu le testes QUE maintenant alors qu'on a mieux en FPS VR. Alors qu'à sa sortie en 2016, c'était le seul jeu de shoot qui valait le coup tant en feeling et visuel. Il était un des jeux shoot les plus nerveux qu'il y avait. Bon, il y avait aussi Pavlov avant ou après et Onward.
> Le truc qui m'a déçu dans Raw Data, c'est le choix des dévs d'en faire un Wave Shooter / pseudo Tower Defense en vue FPS.


J'ai refait un run dessus avec le ninja au sabre, et c'est vachement bien.
Le concept est répétitif, mais le feeling des déplacements est très bon, la réalisation toujours bonne, et le jeu est nerveux et toujours en mouvement, tout en restant lisible.
J'espère des arènes plus ouvertes, mais jusque là, faut vraiment être un chieur pour se plaindre.

----------


## vectra

Quelques jeux récents recommandés. C'est intéressant, parce que j'aurais pas misé beaucoup sur la plupart des titres avant de les voir ici:

----------


## malmoutt3

> lol t ki ?


 ::cry:: 



> En vue 3e personnes en VR, tu as :
> - Theseus, je l'ai mais pas encore lancé
> - Rise: Race the future
> - Zone of the Enders The 2nd Runner (j'ai un doute si on peut y jouer à la 3e personne en VR. Faudrait que je le relance).
> - Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice
> - S.P.A.Z 2 (je vient juste de découvrir qu'il avait un support VR)
> - Smashing the Battle VR
> - AirMech Command
> - Deisim
> ...


Merci pour la liste et les liens.
Pour Rise: Race the future, c'est un jeu de course c'est pas vraiment un TPS non ? Sinon on pourrait mettre plein d'autre jeu comme distance, everspace et autre.
Hellblade me tente bien, de même que DEISIM et Teithered, ils font très Populous !




> Par contre je crois me rappeler que malmoutt3 avait assez facilement la cinétose, et des jeux comme Hellblade sont plutôt en caméra épaule qu'à la 3e personne style Alone in the Dark (caméra fixe).
> 
> En général j'aime pas trop les jeux assis (à part quand je suis dans un cockpit), mais j'ai quand même bien apprécié Trover Saves the Universe. Si on n'est pas allergique à leur humour, rien que pour l'univers et les dialogues ça vaut le coup. Et la partie plateforme/baston est bien foutue, ce qui ne gâche rien.
> On incarne quand même un perso, mais il reste assis et on contrôle un autre perso comme un pantin. Pour la locomotion, on se téléporte à des sortes de nœuds qu'on active avec le pantin.
> 
> Il y a aussi Holoception qui me tente bien à la 3e personne. Le dev poste régulièrement des vidéos délires: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxC...m8LqI7rnGZeLPg
> Normalement l'EA démarre en septembre. Le trailer montre plutôt l'aspect combat, mais ils se marrent bien avec le moteur physique sinon (voir le channel youtube).
> C'est pas au gamepad, et dans le trailer vu les mouvements le joueur est plutôt debout. Mais ça doit aussi être jouable assis.
> 
> ...


Tin tu te souviens de moi par mon pire défaut, c'est sympa  ::XD:: .
Blague à part, j'ai toujours la cinétose, mais je dois dire que pas mal de facteurs jouent. Par exemple le PSVR, malgré les qualités évidentes du PSVR dans sa tranche de prix, je ne le nie pas, me serre trop la tête, c'est inconfortable au possible pour moi et j'ai tout essayé.
Et le fait d'avoir une IPD fixe, un écran et un rafraichissement pas top, joue également. Mais j'ai quand même fais des grosses sessions de plusieurs heures d'ACE COMBAT, comme quoi.
Avec l'index, le rafraichissement, l'écran, le fov, le confort, semble diminuer encore l'appel de la cinétose, espérons qu'un meilleur hardware améliore encore cela.

Pour Trover, j'adore Rick et Morty et l'univers de leurs créateurs, je vais me faire leurs 2 jeux d'ici quelques moi, c'est sûr.

En ce qui concerne jason rubin, oui c'est dommage, mais il parle sûrement d'un décision stratégique. Oculus s'est fait couper l'herbe sous le pied par le Vive à cause du roomscale et des contrôleurs, alors que les Touch sont supérieurs aux Wand et que le Rift était quasi autant capable de roomscale. Oculus avait tellement bonne réputation à l'époque, si les bons choix avaient été fait, on aurait peut être enterré le Vive à l'heure qu'il est.
Après les Touch ressemblent beaucoup à un pad Xbox coupé en deux, ils sont fait pour jouer assis, il n'y pas de contradiction pour moi. La vr assise ou couchée dans le lit, une fois que les casque autonomes seront assez légers et puissant, ça sera un des grand attrait non ? J'ai pas tout le temps envie de jouer debout, et j'aime varier les plaisirs.
mater un film, jouer à un jeu posé, ça a de l'avenir à mon sens, après je ne connais pas l'utilisation de tout le monde.




> J'ai beaucoup aimé Chronos également. J'ai trouvé  l'utilisation des différentes échelles super bien réussies : on a  vraiment l'impression de grandeur de certains niveaux.
> Si tu as aimé, je te conseille absolument Moss...


Franchement je suis surpris par la qualité de Chronos, vraiment dommage qu'un 2 plus ambitieux ne soit pas dans les tuyaux.
Et moss est dans ma liste, j'ai testé la démo sur PSVR et ça rendait super bien.
je dois dire que je suis content d'avoir fait une longue pause car j'ai plein de jeux de qualités à essayer, the gallery 2, Obduction, no man sky demain et j'en passe ! Ya pas mal de contenu quand on arrive, mais je comprends que ça paraisse succint quand ça fait longtemps qu'on joue.


_____________

Sinon une dernière question. J'ai passé pas mal de temps loin de la VR PC ces 2 dernières années, j'ai pas vraiment suivi les nouveautés, et je dois dire qu'à l'époque j'attendais de pied ferme les expériences psychédéliques ou contemplatives.
Surtout les visualisations musicales comme milkdrop. Je me souviens d'un petit logiciel au début du DK2 ou vu Vive qui était vraiment pas mal, de même qu'une démo de Valve dans un monde fractal avec la musique qui va bien.
Pour l'instant j'ai repéré VR fractal, Coral, Polynomial, mais si vous avez quelques choses à conseiller, je suis preneur.

----------


## vectra

Petit tour sur *Robo Recall*: 1h, j'ai fait 13% du jeu, je suis cramé, j'ai smashé mon deuxième écran (qui n'a rien: LCD en oxyde de titanium, je suppose).
Le type de jeu qui donne envie d'investir dans une grosse CG, typiquement (SS facteur à 1.5, pas de ralentissement en jeu, mais parfois avant une vague d'ennemis).

La maniabilité est follement permissive, les déplacements sont cheatés tellement c'est facile de se téléporter dans le dos du robot qui te tirait dessus, y'a de l'action sur de l'action: truc de fou  ::wacko:: 
C'est vraiment bien, mais je regrette qu'on n'ait pas un déplacement genre Raw Data où on peut mixer les deux. Ceci dit, vu l'intensité de l'action et la diversité des armes (on n'est pas obligé de changer de perso pour changer d'approche), on a pas le temps de le regretter in game.

Il me semble que le jeu n'a plus le même wow factor qu'à sa sortie, mais ça reste un monument incontournable, j'en ai l'impression. En tous cas, ça démontre le niveau de finition qu'on peut atteindre en mettant le fric sur la table. Pour une fois que je suis content que Facebook fasse quelque chose...

----------


## malmoutt3

> Petit tour sur *Robo Recall*: 1h, j'ai fait 13% du jeu, je suis cramé, j'ai smashé mon deuxième écran (qui n'a rien: LCD en oxyde de titanium, je suppose).
> Le type de jeu qui donne envie d'investir dans une grosse CG, typiquement (SS facteur à 1.5, pas de ralentissement en jeu, mais parfois avant une vague d'ennemis).
> 
> La maniabilité est follement permissive, les déplacements sont cheatés tellement c'est facile de se téléporter dans le dos du robot qui te tirait dessus, y'a de l'action sur de l'action: truc de fou 
> C'est vraiment bien, mais je regrette qu'on n'ait pas un déplacement genre Raw Data où on peut mixer les deux. Ceci dit, vu l'intensité de l'action et la diversité des armes (on n'est pas obligé de changer de perso pour changer d'approche), on a pas le temps de le regretter in game.
> 
> Il me semble que le jeu n'a plus le même wow factor qu'à sa sortie, mais ça reste un monument incontournable, j'en ai l'impression. En tous cas, ça démontre le niveau de finition qu'on peut atteindre en mettant le fric sur la table. Pour une fois que je suis content que Facebook fasse quelque chose...


Pas encore testé, mais tout le monde en dit du bien.
Par contre tu peux détailler ta dernière phrase ? 


> Pour une fois que je suis content que Facebook fasse quelque chose...

----------


## 564.3

> La vr assise ou couchée dans le lit, une fois que les casque autonomes seront assez légers et puissant, ça sera un des grand attrait non ? J'ai pas tout le temps envie de jouer debout, et j'aime varier les plaisirs.
> mater un film, jouer à un jeu posé, ça a de l'avenir à mon sens, après je ne connais pas l'utilisation de tout le monde.


Matter un film couché dans son lit pour varier les plaisirs, je vois de quoi on parle là  ::trollface:: 

Ceci dit ça m'a déjà traversé l'esprit d'utiliser un desktop VR sous la couette en hivers. En plus dans mon manoir tout est à portée, pas besoin de prendre un clavier sans fil ou changer mon environnement…
Et maintenant il y en a un qui a l'air pas mal (toujours pas testé): https://www.collabora.com/news-and-b...reality.html#2

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Pas encore testé, mais tout le monde en dit du bien.
> Par contre tu peux détailler ta dernière phrase ?


Facebook a racheté Oculus et finance tous les gros jeux AAA VR d'où les exclu. Grâce à eux, on a : Robo Recall, Lone Echo, Edge of Nowhere, EVE: Valkyrie, Arktika.1, etc...

----------


## Fabiolo

Enfin AAA, ne nous emballons pas non plus.

Par contre avec l'argent qu'ils ont, ils pourraient vraiment en faire un AAA en exclu VR, même si ils ne le rentabilisent pas directement, si ça fait vendre des casques....

----------


## malmoutt3

> Facebook a racheté Oculus et finance tous les gros jeux AAA VR d'où les exclu. Grâce à eux, on a : Robo Recall, Lone Echo, Edge of Nowhere, EVE: Valkyrie, Arktika.1, etc...


Ben justement, dans sa tournure de phrase je le comprends comme si d'habitude il n'était pas content de ce que fait facebook.

----------


## vectra

C'est exactement ça: je pense que Facebook est un cancer.
Mais maintenant que la VR est quasi-suspendue aux efforts d'Oculus (et de Playstation aussi, quoi que l'écart se réduise pas mal), je suis forcé de ne plus morde la main qui me nourr distrait (euh  :Red: )




> Matter un film couché dans son lit pour varier les plaisirs, je vois de quoi on parle là


Ce topic a pris une drôle de tournure tout d'un coup  ::wacko::

----------


## 564.3

Oculus pourrait financer un unique AAA (les jeux qui doivent se vendre à plusieurs millions d'exemplaires plein pot + season pass & co sinon ils ne sont pas rentables), mais ils préfèrent ventiler dans plusieurs AA. Et c'est tout à leur honneur, parmi les productions qu'ils ont financé il y a eu pas mal de bides quand même, vaut mieux ne pas mettre tous ses œufs dans le même panier. Au final, les jeux les plus populaires sont quand même du genre Beat Saber et Rec Room.

----------


## septicflesh

> Matter un film couché dans son lit pour varier les plaisirs, je vois de quoi on parle là


Quel genre de film ? tu peux d'etailler ? pour mon âme innocente x)

Sinon j'avoue que si je prends l'exemple sur le jeu skyrim, au debut je jouais debout mais depuis quelques jours je joues assis et mon dos est content :D

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oculus a annnoncé qu'ils arretaient de produire des exclus Oculus (enfin FB plutot), et c'est pas plus mal, car à part leur deux cartons du début (Robo Recall et Lone Echo), le reste était très moyen et n'a surement pas été rentabilisé (le jeu sur Marvel, Defector,...)

Facebook va clairement pousser les gens sur la plateforme Quest, qui est raccord avec leur stratégie (faire autre chose que du JV sur VR), alors que Valve pousse pas mal le cote gaming avec leur Index. De fait, ca risque de segmenter un marché qui n'est pas jojojojojo

----------


## Visslar

> Oculus a annnoncé qu'ils arrêtaient de produire des exclus Oculus (enfin FB plutot), et c'est pas plus mal, car à part leur deux cartons du début (Robo Recall et Lone Echo), le reste était très moyen et n'a surement pas été rentabilisé (le jeu sur Marvel, Defector,...)


C'est pas plutôt que leurs exclus seront compatibles Rift ET Quest ?




> Valve pousse pas mal le cote gaming avec leur Index.


Valve ne pousse pas grand chose malheureusement (pour l'instant).

----------


## malmoutt3

> Oculus a annnoncé qu'ils arretaient de produire des exclus Oculus (enfin FB plutot), et c'est pas plus mal, car à part leur deux cartons du début (Robo Recall et Lone Echo), le reste était très moyen et n'a surement pas été rentabilisé (le jeu sur Marvel, Defector,...)
> 
> Facebook va clairement pousser les gens sur la plateforme Quest, qui est raccord avec leur stratégie (faire autre chose que du JV sur VR), alors que Valve pousse pas mal le cote gaming avec leur Index. De fait, ca risque de segmenter un marché qui n'est pas jojojojojo


T'as une source pour ton affirmation sur l'arrêt des exclus Oculus ? On parle d'exclus totale ou partielle ? Parce que Vader immortal a forcément reçu de l'argent d'Oculus non ? Je ne vois pas pourquoi arrêter les exclus au moment où le Quest commence à décoller.

Et les exclus Oculus, yen a des pas mal quand même au delà de Robo Recall et Lone Echo : Chronos, Edge of nowhere, From other sun, Unspoken, Wilson’s Heart, Brass Tactics sans parler de Landfall, Lucky's tail, defector ou artika.
Ya également à venir Stormland, Lone echo 2, Asgard’s Wrath et un jeu des créateurs de Titanfall, honnêtement il faut quand même avouer que ça envoie un minimum.

Perso j'ai toujours été du coté de Valve lors du début de la guerre du store fermé, même si je comprends l'intérêt de Valve d'ouvrir le store, et d'Oculus de fermer pour des raisons de qualités. Pour moi Oculus vise le hardware propriétaire complètement fermé, le Quest n'en étant que le brouillon. Je trouve ça dommage, car je suis un joueur pc avant tout et j'aime la polyvalence, la richesse de choix et la liberté que cette plateforme permet.
A terme, quand les casques seront plus légers, sans fil et plus confortables, remplacer l'écran par un casque VR me paraît très intéressant. Or avoir une PS4 ou une switch sur la tête c'est sympa mais ça restreint beaucoup de choses. Sans parler des intentions manifestes de Facebook sur les données personnelles...

Quoiqu'il en soit je ne peux que tirer mon chapeau à Oculus qui a tiré la VR vers le haut ces dernières années, et a su tirer rapidement leçon de ses erreurs (roomscale, contrôleurs, fermeture du store). Ils investissent et s'investissent beaucoup dans la VR, on ne peut le nier, merci à eux. Et ce, même si leurs derniers choix me paraissent critiquables au niveau stratégique. 
Au moment d'acheter un casque, malgré mon dégoût envers Facebook, je me suis posé la question, l'IPD réglable, l'audio exceptionnelle, le fov, et les indexs ont fait pencher la balance vers Valve. Mais cela aurait pu être très différent, en effet, il aurait suffit que le Rift S ait maintenu l'IPD réglable, une bonne qualité audio, les 90hz du Rift, et ajouter un poil de réso et de fov en plus pour me convertir, et j'en suis sûr, devenir le roi de cette génération. L'index à ce prix n'aurait pu rivaliser. Mais c'est peut être le prix à payer pour le tracking inside-out. Enfin, pour moi ça reste très critiquable, tant le Rift S reste en deça du Rift sur plusieurs points, et je ne parle même pas de l'écran OLED. 

En parlant de déception, parlons de Valve, qui m'a fortement déçu à la sortie du Vive en ne faisant que le minimum. The lab, des maj de steamVR, et voilà. Franchement, ça m'est resté en travers de la gorge, attendre, et encore attendre plein d'espoir, pour rien... Avec en plus les prix et le SAV htc.
Laisser les indépendants faire le boulot fut une stratégie perdante pour moi. Onward, Pavlov, beatsaber, Windland, c'est sympa, mais putin un Half life en VR ça jetterait une énorme caillasse dans l'eau, et ça éclabousserait tout ceux qui racontent de la meyrde sur la VR.
Tout les joueurs au monde baveraient et les médias en feraient leurs choux gras.
Je leur en veux énormément, et j'espère que leurs futurs jeux seront à la hauteur (vu la qualité de the lab, ça devrait l'être).

Ya tellement de quoi faire en VR, ça me fait bien chier que ça avance aussi doucement  ::'(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ca fait 2-3 ans que Valve est en train de pondre ses 2-3 jeux VR.  ::sad::  Mais on n'a aucune info.

----------


## 564.3

> Ca fait 2-3 ans que Valve est en train de pondre ses 2-3 jeux VR.  Mais on n'a aucune info.


Ils ont dit qu'un sortirait cette année si le Valve Time est à l'heure  ::ninja:: 

Le jeu le plus hypé sinon reste Boneworks. Avec un peu de chance il sortira bien cette année.

Sinon pour rappel c'est le "No Man Sky VR" day, et la mise à jour est conséquente: https://www.nomanssky.com/beyond-update/
J'avais jamais craqué pour le jeu avant, notamment à cause de critiques qui trouvaient que c'était le bordel de gérer l'inventaire super limité. Mais ils ont corrigé ça en plus dans cette version.
En tous cas j'installe ça ce soir  :Bave:

----------


## malmoutt3

> Ca fait 2-3 ans que Valve est en train de pondre ses 2-3 jeux VR.  Mais on n'a aucune info.


Ils ont mis un certain temps avant de sortir cette info. J'espère qu'il bossait dessus avant, mais je ne crois pas. Valve qui part de quasi 0 sur un AAA vr où tout reste à faire, en se basant en plus sur les knuckles,  à mon avis ça va prendre 5 ans facilement. J'espère me tromper, mais quoiqu'il en soit on devrait prendre une grosse gifle.




> Ils ont dit qu'un sortirait cette année si le Valve Time est à l'heure 
> 
> Le jeu le plus hypé sinon reste Boneworks. Avec un peu de chance il sortira bien cette année.
> 
> Sinon pour rappel c'est le "No Man Sky VR" day, et la mise à jour est conséquente: https://www.nomanssky.com/beyond-update/
> J'avais jamais craqué pour le jeu avant, notamment à cause de critiques  qui trouvaient que c'était le bordel de gérer l'inventaire super limité.  Mais ils ont corrigé ça en plus dans cette version.
> En tous cas j'installe ça ce soir


Mouai, Bonework ça sent quand même le petit jeu. Même si Valve les accompagne ça va pas changer grand chose, il n'y a qu'à regarder Budgets Cuts qui sont passés chez Valve après leur première démo, et pour qui le jeu n'a pas vraiment évolué, même si ça les a sûrement aidé de pleins de façons différentes.
C'est quand même une petite équipe, sur un développement court, et Hover Jonkers, leur précedent jeu avait énormément de hype également, pour n'être qu'au final un truc sympa sans plus.
Bon le coté multijoueur only a vite plombé le jeu c'est vrai. Mais j'attends de voir.

Quant à NMS, j'attends également, mais je l'ai déjà installé pour ce soir, toi tu vas voir la barre de téléchargement se remplir tout doucement  ::XD:: , pendant que les vrais conquerront l'espace.
Ca fait quand même plusieurs années qu'on attends ça, je me souviens encore de l'annonce E3 si je dis pas de connerie.

----------


## Hem

Vous pourrez nous faire un retour sur la qualité de la VR de NMS ? 

J'aime bien le jeu mais j'ai peur de l'effet subnautica : "Ok c'est cool pour l'effet mais le jeu est bien meilleur en desktop.'

----------


## Sellig

Je ferai un retour sur la VR de NMS, version Index  ::): 
Pour l'instant rien sur GOG.

----------


## nodulle

> Ils ont mis un certain temps avant de sortir cette info. J'espère qu'il bossait dessus avant, mais je ne crois pas. Valve qui part de quasi 0 sur un AAA vr où tout reste à faire, en se basant en plus sur les knuckles,  à mon avis ça va prendre 5 ans facilement. J'espère me tromper, mais quoiqu'il en soit on devrait prendre une grosse gifle.


Dans mon souvenir ils avaient annoncé ça à peu près au même moment de la sortie des 1ère gen de casque soit environ 3 ans maintenant. Et puis si il y a HL3 dans le lot ça fait bien plus longtemps qu'ils bossent dessus !  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je testerai No Man's Sky plus tard. Là, c'est sessions sur Rebel Galaxy Outlaw.

----------


## wiotts

> Je ferai un retour sur la VR de NMS, version Index 
> Pour l'instant rien sur GOG.


Cool merci.

Je pense que je vais franchir (enfin) le pas sur NMS si la VR est correcte.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Dans mon souvenir ils avaient annoncé ça à peu près au même moment de la sortie des 1ère gen de casque soit environ 3 ans maintenant. Et puis si il y a HL3 dans le lot ça fait bien plus longtemps qu'ils bossent dessus !


Sortie Htc vive :  avril 2016
Annonce des jeux : février 2017, soit quasi 1 an après.

NMS est sortie sur PSVR mais pas sur PC pour l'instant, sûrement dans quelques heures. 
En attendant on a quelques vidéos sur PSVR, c'est downgrade mais ça tourne, ça a l'air sympathique.










> Je testerai No Man's Sky plus tard. Là, c'est sessions sur Rebel Galaxy Outlaw.


C'est jouable en VR, ça vaut le coup ?

----------


## Sellig

> Je testerai No Man's Sky plus tard. Là, c'est sessions sur Rebel Galaxy Outlaw.


Pareil en attendant  ::):

----------


## vectra

Dispo en VR ou bien?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pas de VR pour Rebel Galaxy Outlaw

----------


## vectra

_in the trash it goes_

----------


## Sellig

MAJ NMS dispo sur GOG : 5.9 GB

----------


## 564.3

> Quant à NMS, j'attends également, mais je l'ai déjà installé pour ce soir, toi tu vas voir la barre de téléchargement se remplir tout doucement , pendant que les vrais conquerront l'espace.


Mouais, vu que je n'ai pas le jeu installé je préfère choper la version déjà à jour directement.
Parfois c'est quasiment plus long de télécharger et installer un gros patch que démarrer de rien.
Je vais déjà commencer par me faire à manger.

Edit: d'ailleurs c'est marrant, le jeu est plus petit maintenant, ils ont du optimiser des choses.
Il y a 1h l'installation demandait un peu plus de 10Go et maintenant un peu moins.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Mouais, vu que je n'ai pas le jeu installé je préfère choper la version déjà à jour directement.
> Parfois c'est quasiment plus long de télécharger et installer un gros patch que démarrer de rien.
> Je vais déjà commencer par me faire à manger.


C'était une boutade rien de plus, le prends pas mal. Tu veux que je me sente coupable en jouant d'ici 20 minutes pendant qu'on me prépare à bouffer  :Emo: .


Sinon, pour ce qui recherchent un subpac, vu qu'il est en rupture de partout, il y a la veste woojer sur kickstarter. Par rapport au subpac, elle est stéréo, a 4 transducteurs derrière et 2 transducteurs devant sur les pecs. Bluetooth atpx comme le subpac (c'est de l'audio uniquement les données sont plus petite pour éviter la latence) mais 5.0 alors que le subpac est 4.0. Le bluetooth étant quasiment le seul moyen actuel d'avoir une veste haptique sur Index, vu que si on passe par le jack ça coupe le casque.
L'entreprise a réussit son dernière kickstarter sur quasi le même modèle et à livré rapidement. Là c'est prévu pour décembre les livraisons.
Si on ne prends pas la ceinture, c'est 290e (early bird, après ça prendra 20e) avec la livraison, par contre il peut y avoir la surprise des frais de douane (ça c'est chacun sa mère), de je crois moins de 88e.
Ca reste aussi cher qu'un subpac neuf, donc avis aux amateurs.
C'est garanti 1 an par contre, c'est la norme aux US pour pas mal de produits.
Lien kickstarter
Lien ETR

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hmmm, ça a l'air sympa ce truc. Bon, je n'ai pas encore lu toute la fiche Kickstarter. J'hésite à m'en prendre un. C'est pas donné.

----------


## 564.3

> C'était une boutade rien de plus, le prends pas mal. Tu veux que je me sente coupable en jouant d'ici 20 minutes pendant qu'on me prépare à bouffer .


Arf, je le prenais pas mal. Je l'ai installé en 10min mais je ne vais pas manger tout de suite, ça sera plutôt pour 21h-22h pour moi de toute façon  ::): 
Ce soir je vais déjà voir ce que ça donne en solo et si ça marche bien. Ensuite faudra qu'on organise une soirée pour tester le multi, s'il y en a qui sont motivés. De toute façon les serveurs risquent de morfler là.




> Sinon, pour ce qui recherchent un subpac, vu qu'il est en rupture de partout, il y a la veste woojer sur kickstarter.


C'est vraiment supporté par plein de jeux ces trucs, ou ça retransmet juste les basses ?

----------


## vectra

Ca coûte le prix d'un Rift  ::sad:: 
Et même en étant riche, je te raconte pas la panoplie qu'il faut enfiler avant de faire un petit run en VR...

Sinon, je viens de voir un truc tout con mais possiblement génial:




En gros, un émulateur console... en VR!
Qui reprend plus ou moins le concept de cocon rétro que je viens d'expérimenter sur *Duck Season*.

Et c'est gratuit... 
http://www.emuvr.net/

----------


## Fabiolo

C'est pas gratuit mais Sega l'avait fait pour son pack megadrive. Par contre ces c*** ne gèrent pas les contrôleurs vr

https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...esis_Classics/

ça vaut le coup en soldes.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Hmmm, ça a l'air sympa ce truc. Bon, je n'ai pas encore lu toute la fiche Kickstarter. J'hésite à m'en prendre un. C'est pas donné.


Pour avoir eu des subpac, un S2 (assis, dossier de chaise) et un M2 (sac à dos), je peux te dire que c'est super sympa. Ca ne révolutionne pas l'expérience, mais ça ajoute un plus sympa. Ca fait 2 ans que je les ai vendus, donc c'est pas tout récent, (j'ai acheter un Subpac m2x récemment d'occaze mais pas essayer encore, je pourrais faire un retour si tu veux).
En tout cas, dans mes souvenirs, ça reste limité, c'est au niveau du dos, donc pas vraiment corrélé à la localisation, mais honnêtement une fois testé, on accroche pas mal, c'est le petit détail qui peut changer les choses, les retour haptiques étant un peu le graal en VR.
Surtout en simu, mais certains préféreront les buttkickers, une veste c'est un peu chiant à mettre à chaque fois.
Et oui c'est dépendant des basses donc, si il n'y a pas pas, il n'y a rien, et parfois ça dépend même des basses, certaines ne se sentent pas. C'est très puissant par contre, je l'ai toujours utilisé en deça des 50% je crois.
A l'époque j'avais un buttkicker, et je l'avais couplé à un logiciel spécial qui lui envoyait des infos sur les jeux de course, faudrait que je retrouve ça, ça permettait d'être beaucoup plus précis et non dépendant des basses. Peut être qu'on peut le coupler à d'autres jeux et au subpac, faudrait que je teste.

Pour faire court :
_ si vous avez les sous, ça peut valoir le coup, puis vous pourrez revendre la veste sur le marché de l'occasion au cas où
_ si vous avez pas un rond, laissez tomber. Il vaut mieux avoir une 2080 ti qu'un subpac.
_ si vous jouez aux simu, ça peut valoir le coup à la place d'un buttkicker, comme ça vous aurez un usage polyvalent.

@Vectra, oui ça a l'air super sympa, c'est un peu comme DolphinVR non ?

----------


## FixB

> Je testerai No Man's Sky plus tard. Là, c'est sessions sur Rebel Galaxy Outlaw.


Dis-nous tout  ::):  !!
Si je craque, vous conseillez de le prendre sur GOG ou sur Steam??

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Dis-nous tout  !!
> Si je craque, vous conseillez de le prendre sur GOG ou sur Steam??


Bah, pour le moment, il est dispo que sur EGS. 
Vas plutôt dans le topic dédié (tu arriveras pile sur la page où tu trouveras nos premiers retours) pour avoir plus de retours. Le jeu est sorti hier.

----------


## FixB

Nan, je parlais de NMS et son add-on VR  :;):

----------


## vectra

> Hmmm, ça a l'air sympa ce truc. Bon, je n'ai pas encore lu toute la fiche Kickstarter. J'hésite à m'en prendre un. C'est pas donné.


Le plus drôle, c'est que j'ai une veste à retour haptique, qui est reliée à un petit compresseur et qui délivre des chataignes quand tu prends une balle.
Malheureusement, il faut que le jeu supporte l'API de la veste, et il n'y en a eu qu'une petite quarantaine qui ont joué le jeu (dont Crysis 1).

Donc oui c'est rigolol, mais le bordel que c'est d'enfiler la veste tend à tuer un peu l'intérêt, je trouve.

----------


## 564.3

Bon, NMS en VR c'est un sacré veau niveau perfs (il y a des méga threads de gens qui se plaignent un peu partout).
Au démarrage j'avais de la reprojection tout le temps, j'ai foutu le rendu VR au min et bidouillé les options du rendu desktop aussi. Sans anti-aliasing notamment c'est un peu moche, mais ça roule et je n'ai pas trop essayé d'affiner pour l'instant. Il y a quand même de la reprojection par moments, bizarrement dans certains menus, ou quand ça charge (déplacement rapide dans une nouvelle zone). Peut-être qu'avec 16Go de RAM ça irait mieux.
J'ai fait un petit tours en vaisseau, mais près des planètes c'est la cata.
J'espère qu'ils vont réussir à encore optimiser tout ça, ou ajouter plus d'options de rendu.

Niveau ergonomie ça reste un portage de jeu desktop même s'ils ont fait pas mal d'efforts.
Beaucoup de menus au pointeur laser, quelques interactions "physiques".
Des barres de statut et les objectifs restent à une orientation fixe, dans les autres jeux ça a plutôt tendance à suivre l'orientation du joueur. Ils doivent supposer qu'on joue assis et qu'on ne passe pas son temps retourné.
Certaines actions changent le point de vue de la scène (genre focus sur un objet), c'est assez dommage parce que ça n'apporte rien et on s'y perd un peu. Une fois ça m'a donné vue à travers les polygones d'une colline.
Le pilotage du vaisseau est une sorte de VTOL simplifié et pas aussi fin, mais c'est déjà bien.

Quand on se baisse il y a un warning parce qu'il considère qu'on sort de la zone. Peut-être lié à la version PSVR.

Enfin sinon c'est plutôt cool.

----------


## Sellig

- i7 7700K @ 4.20 GHZ
- Asus Strix 1080 Ti
- 32 Go RAM
- Version GOG

Valve Index réglé en 120 Hz + Knuckles : options ultra dans NMS et ça roule nickel.

----------


## FixB

Bon, j'ai craqué et acheté NMS.
Hé ben c'est franchement sympa. Je n'ai pas de pb majeur de perfo (pourtant, j'ai du mal à faire tourner Budget Cuts!), quelques lags mais très très rares. Je n'en suis qu'au début aussi.
La VR rend bien. Comme dit par 564.3, il y a beaucoup d'interactions au pointeur, mais dans l'ensemble, je trouve que ça passe pas mal.
Le pilotage est assez horrible (ou alors, j'ai raté un truc). Mais je pense que ça ira mieux une fois le coup de main pris.
Dans l'ensemble, je suis plutôt content pour le moment!!

----------


## zorglub1422

> Bon, NMS en VR c'est un sacré veau niveau perfs (il y a des méga threads de gens qui se plaignent un peu partout).
> Au démarrage j'avais de la reprojection tout le temps, j'ai foutu le rendu VR au min et bidouillé les options du rendu desktop aussi. Sans anti-aliasing notamment c'est un peu moche, mais ça roule et je n'ai pas trop essayé d'affiner pour l'instant. Il y a quand même de la reprojection par moments, bizarrement dans certains menus, ou quand ça charge (déplacement rapide dans une nouvelle zone). Peut-être qu'avec 16Go de RAM ça irait mieux.
> J'ai fait un petit tours en vaisseau, mais près des planètes c'est la cata.
> J'espère qu'ils vont réussir à encore optimiser tout ça, ou ajouter plus d'options de rendu.
> 
> Niveau ergonomie ça reste un portage de jeu desktop même s'ils ont fait pas mal d'efforts.
> Beaucoup de menus au pointeur laser, quelques interactions "physiques".
> Des barres de statut et les objectifs restent à une orientation fixe, dans les autres jeux ça a plutôt tendance à suivre l'orientation du joueur. Ils doivent supposer qu'on joue assis et qu'on ne passe pas son temps retourné.
> Certaines actions changent le point de vue de la scène (genre focus sur un objet), c'est assez dommage parce que ça n'apporte rien et on s'y perd un peu. Une fois ça m'a donné vue à travers les polygones d'une colline.
> ...


C'est pas une histoire de quantité de RAM, j'ai 24 GO (et une 2070RTX Super en CG) et ça rame à mort (le déplacement de la bande noire sur les côtés notemment, je ne connais pas le nom technique).
Merci pour les pistes, j'ai pas eu le courage de bidouiller hier.

Edit: Ah, en réduisant le Supersampling, ça passe, mais c'est pas très zoli. Me reste à déterminer si je joue en VR ou Desktop.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon, cas classique, j'avais acheté le jeu en solde il y a quelques temps et je n'avais pas été emballé. Il faut dire qu'à l'époque, j'avais récupéré mon Oculus Rift, et du coup, et le jeu paraissait bien fade.

14 Aout 2019, le patch arrive, et comment dire....la fu***g put****n de sa r****e, c'est quoi ce jeu? J'ai fait le tuto en solo, mode normal, et qu'est-ce que c'est bien foutu. On dirait que le jeu a été pensé dès le début pour la VR. C'est immersif, les commandes VR sont malignes, intuitives. J'avais peur de me sentir paumé au début, mais le jeu te tient par la main pour te présenter les différents outils à disposition.

C'est le premier jeu VR où on se déplace et où je reste assis (afin de ne pas piloter debout). Le Roomscaling ne me semble pas nécessaire, comme sur un Robo Recall ou un Payday2, et donc ca marche bien. Même très bien.

J'espère juste que la partie spatiale n'est pas trop rigoureuse, car j'ai trouvé la maniabilité aux Touch assez sommaire. Mais pour le reste...Nomdidiou. Je suis pas prêt de relancer un autre jeu dans les prochaines semaines...


*Sinon, par contre, dans les trucs débiles, meme en lancant le jeu en VR, dans les options, ils te foutent par défaut une définition de 1080p et 60fps max. ET donc, visuellement ca file la gerbe. IL faut monter les FPS max et la résolution.*

Pour info tiens, le jeu nous tient par la main encore longtemps? (je viens de décoller avec le vaisseau 

Spoiler Alert! 


 et j'ai recu une nouvelle balise de detresse sur la planete

)

----------


## FixB

Je l'ai acheté en étant assez dubitatif, avec dans l'idée de - pour une fois - me prendre un refund si je n'étais pas emballé... Trop tard, j'ai dépassé les deux heures d'une traite hier soir  :;): 

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'ai très peu de problème de perfo. Et pourtant, je n'ai pas une config de folie! Et je suis au niveau graphismes sur le taquet intermédiaire (j'ai baissé au premier pour éliminer les quelques ralentissements, mais je n'ai pas pris le temps de quitter et relancer tellement j'étais dans le jeu)!

----------


## vectra

Bon, bon, bon... j'en connais qui vont modifier leurs charts sous peu alors  ::siffle::

----------


## zorglub1422

C'est pas vraiment du jeu, mais c'est pas du hard non plus donc je demande ici. 

Y a un logiciel pour surfer internet classique dans le casque (sans être sur le bureau virtuel) ? Oculus.

----------


## 564.3

Je vais refaire des tests de réglage aujourd'hui, mais j'ai quand même un i5-4590 GTX 1070 8GB RAM et le jeu est sur le SSD.
Au final hier soir ça tournait bien sauf dans quelques contextes: certains menus, chargement de zone, vol près d'une planète.
Et quand j'ai arrêté, j'étais dans une zone où j'avais de la reprojection tout le temps. Ça peut être un bug parce que mon vaisseau s'est à moitié encastré dans un autre objet à l’atterrissage, mais la collision n'a pas l'air gérée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y a un logiciel pour surfer internet classique dans le casque (sans être sur le bureau virtuel) ? Oculus.


Mozilla en a sorti Firefox Reality, mais que pour mobile.
Sinon sur PC il y a SuperMedium (Oculus) (Steam). Pas testé, mais ça a l'air limité aux sites en VR.

----------


## zorglub1422

J'ai trouvé. En fait il faut installer un VR Desktop.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai trouvé. En fait il faut installer un VR Desktop.


Ah ok, je croyais que c'était ça le bureau virtuel et que tu voulais un browser conçu pour la VR plutôt.
Avec l'appli d'Oculus tu peux prendre n'importe quelle fenêtre desktop en VR je crois, non ?
J'avais lu qu'un équivalent d'OVRdrop était intégré depuis je ne sais quelle mise à jour.

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui veulent tweaker NMS, les refs qui ont l'air d'avoir le vent en poupe:
- https://steamcommunity.com/app/27585...1537290748334/
- https://old.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...ly_in_vr_with/

En résumé:
- désactiver le vsync (via panneau de controle GPU et in-game, dans le doute)
- limite de FPS au max du casque
- résolution au minimum (rendu écran)
- vérifier le super sampling (aucun in-game, raisonnable dans SteamVR)
- éventuellement désactiver le motion smoothing (prend bizarrement plein de CPU pour ce jeu, et fait effet boule de neige)
- dans les options graphiques: tout au min sauf éventuellement texture, animation, terrain tesslation, base. Pas de TAA (FXAA plutôt).

----------


## zorglub1422

> Ah ok, je croyais que c'était ça le bureau virtuel et que tu voulais un browser conçu pour la VR plutôt.
> Avec l'appli d'Oculus tu peux prendre n'importe quelle fenêtre desktop en VR je crois, non ?
> J'avais lu qu'un équivalent d'OVRdrop était intégré depuis je ne sais quelle mise à jour.


Ben le bureau virtuel intégré à l'Oculus est bien pour les opérations de base mais c'est tout. 
Après je voulais un browser "classique" dans le casque. Dans les Browser VR (gratuit) j'ai mis Supermedium. Dans les Bureaux virtuels (gratuit), c'est Bigscreen. Aucun n'est totalement satisfaisant, mais au moins ils fonctionnent.
OVRdrop, je vais regarder.




> Pour ceux qui veulent tweaker NMS, les refs qui ont l'air d'avoir le vent en poupe:
> - https://steamcommunity.com/app/27585...1537290748334/
> - https://old.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...ly_in_vr_with/
> 
> En résumé:
> - désactiver le vsync (via panneau de controle GPU et in-game, dans le doute)
> - limite de FPS au max du casque
> - résolution au minimum (rendu écran)
> - vérifier le super sampling (aucun in-game, raisonnable dans SteamVR)
> ...


Faut je regarde tout ça, merci.


EDit : Pas de doute ça change tout, c'est fluide et propre.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

> Oculus a annnoncé qu'ils arretaient de produire des exclus Oculus (enfin FB plutot), et c'est pas plus mal, car à part leur deux cartons du début (Robo Recall et Lone Echo), le reste était très moyen et n'a surement pas été rentabilisé (le jeu sur Marvel, Defector,...)
> 
> Facebook va clairement pousser les gens sur la plateforme Quest, qui est raccord avec leur stratégie (faire autre chose que du JV sur VR), alors que Valve pousse pas mal le cote gaming avec leur Index. De fait, ca risque de segmenter un marché qui n'est pas jojojojojo


tout récemment encore, *Facebook*/*Oculus* ont clairement annoncé 
vouloir voir des grosses licences en *VR*, en passant des deals avec des gros studios...
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...irtual-reality

ce qui fait echo à la dernière grosse rumeur qui évoque un deal avec *UBISOFT* pour 2 jeux *VR* 
qui seraient *SPLINTER CELL* et *ASSASSIN'S CREED* : 
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/10/2...vr-game-report

ils ont même avoué qu'ils ne seraient pas contre de faire des 'échanges' avec *SONY*, c'est dire 
ou alors carrément, de racheter des studios de jeuxvidéo...
https://kotaku.com/okay-seriously-ma...s-b-1836419977


en plus,  là ils ont sortis comme exclu (*RiFT*) ces dernières semaines :

- *DEFECTOR*
- *RACCOON LAGOON*
- *REPUBLIQUE VR*
- *JOURNEY OF GODS*
- *SHADOW POINT*
- *DEAD & BURIED II*

et on attend donc :

- *LONE ECHO II*
- *STORMLAND*
- les 2 derniers épisdes des *STAR WARS VR Series*
- *ASGARD’S WRATH* 
- *PHANTOM COVERT OPS* 
- *MARE*
- *SHAMAN: SPIRITHUNTER*
- *PHANTOM  COVERT OPS*
- *SOLARIS OFFWORLD COMBAT* _(en exclu PC VR ?)_
- l'*exclu VR* du studio *Respawn*


donc des exclu Oculus (*RiFT* & *Quest*), il y en aura encore, c'est certain...

----------


## nodulle

Je ne vous remercie pas, je viens également de prendre No Man's Sky.  ::(: 




> Pour ceux qui veulent tweaker NMS, les refs qui ont l'air d'avoir le vent en poupe:
> - https://steamcommunity.com/app/27585...1537290748334/
> - https://old.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...ly_in_vr_with/
> 
> En résumé:
> - désactiver le vsync (via panneau de controle GPU et in-game, dans le doute)
> - limite de FPS au max du casque
> - résolution au minimum (rendu écran)
> - vérifier le super sampling (aucun in-game, raisonnable dans SteamVR)
> ...


Ça fonctionne beaucoup mieux merci, jusqu’à ce que je change de planète...  ::sad:: 

Et le contrôle du vaisseau  :Gerbe: , j'espère qu'ils vont arranger ça. Et il y a d'autre truc bizarre, comme le hud qui ne bouge pas à moins de réinitialiser la position dans le menu. Il y a des petites choses à peaufiner mais dans l’ensemble c'est pas mal foutu.

----------


## 564.3

> Ça fonctionne beaucoup mieux merci, jusqu’à ce que je change de planète... 
> 
> Et le contrôle du vaisseau , j'espère qu'ils vont arranger ça. Et il y a d'autre truc bizarre, comme le hud qui ne bouge pas à moins de réinitialiser la position dans le menu. Il y a des petites choses à peaufiner mais dans l’ensemble c'est pas mal foutu.


Ouais le vol en rase motte c'est la cata niveau perfs. Et le control du vaisseau est moins bien calibré que dans VTOL (mais ça va encore je trouve, faut y aller avec doigté).
Autre chose bizarre, en locomotion fluide des éléments d'UI ont du mal à suivre le mouvement.

Pour l'histoire du HUD et des changements de caméra quand on utilise une machine ou un objet scénarisé, on dirait qu'ils supposent qu'on joue assis dans l'axe configuré coté API VR. Si on tourne IRL c'est un peu la foire.
Le genre de détail pas très dramatique qu'ils devraient pouvoir corriger dans de futurs patchs après les urgences.

Sinon avec la config recommandée j'ai quand même encore de la reprojection par moments. C'est bien ma pauvre GTX 1070 de clodo qui plafonne  ::ninja:: 


Globalement ça reste quand même jouable, mais c'est pas de tout confort.

----------


## ԀΔ√!Ԁ

pour *NO MAN'S SKY* un *hotfix 2.05* est sorti pour *PC* _(et PSVR d'ailleurs)_





Bug fixes :
Fix for crashes occurring in the Space Anomaly.Fixed a number of issues causing some players to experience low framerate after visiting the Space Anomaly.Fixed a rendering related crash.Fixed an out of memory crash.Fixed an issue that could cause a crash when manipulating inventory in close proximity to a high number of players.Fixed a crash affecting VR with supersampling enabled.Fixed a situation where network connectivity issues could prevent players from speaking to NPCs aboard the Space Anomaly.Fixed an issue where storage containers could not be accessed.Fixed a crash affecting unsupported VR hardware.

----------


## 564.3

> pour *NO MAN'S SKY* un *hotfix 2.05* est sorti pour *PC* _(et PSVR d'ailleurs)_


Ouaip on l'utilise aujourd'hui. Mais j'avais pas de crashs, pour moi ça ne change rien  ::ninja::

----------


## malmoutt3

Bon je coupe la folie NMS, pour parler du subpac et du kickstarter Woojer dont je parlais plus haut.

Hier j'ai testé le subpac m2x, et se pose un petit problème sur Valve index, sur Oculus ou autre à mon avis il n'y aura pas de problème.
En effet une veste haptique utilise le son, et donc a besoin soit d'une sortie jack, soit d'une connexion bluetooth atpx (4.0 pour le subpac et 5.0 pour la woojer).
Hors le Valve index n'a qu'une sortie jack et quand on l'utilise ça coupe le casque. Pas moyen de contourner cette limite pour l'instant.
Il est donc impossible de brancher la veste haptique sur le jack du valve index.

Par contre, j'ai testé la fameuse bluetooth liaison atpx low latency (uniquement de l'audio pour réduire la quantité de donnée) 4.0 du subpac, en mettant une clef compatible. Puis j'ai mis la clef en miroir sur steamvr (paramètre > audio > dupliquer l'audio sur un périphérique) et enfin j'ai lié le subpac et la clef bluetooth.
Ca ne marche pas, car il y a un délai trop important entre le son et la sensation.
Peut être que la veste Woojer qui fonctionne en 5.0 n'aura pas ce délai, mais qui sait ?

Il y a 2 solutions qui marchent :
_utiliser le jack sur le casque, et le relier à la veste, puis brancher un casque sur la veste. Cela signifie qu'on utilise un casque et qu'on perd la qualité du casque de l'Index.
_Acheter un cable jack to jack de la longueur du cable de l'index, utiliser la sortie jack de la carte mère, la mettre en miroir sur steamvr, et la brancher à la veste haptique. On a quand même un cable en plus, mais si on le lie avec des scratch à celui de l'index, ça ne change pas grand chose.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Bon je coupe la folie NMS, pour parler du subpac et du kickstarter Woojer dont je parlais plus haut.


ça n'a pas d'avantage sa place dans la section hardware?

----------


## 564.3

> ça n'a pas d'avantage sa place dans la section hardware?


Ouais mais malmoutt3 revient d'une époque où il n'y avait qu'un fil de discussion VR unique, avec 10 participants  ::ninja::  (nan ça bourrinait bien quand même).
Pour le matos, c'est par là: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/119137

----------


## malmoutt3

> ça n'a pas d'avantage sa place dans la section hardware?


Ah oui effectivement, je ne m'étais pas aperçu de la scission du topic principal.
Mes excuses.

Merci 564.5 (ça sort d'où ce pseudo ?)

----------


## vectra

564.4 était déjà pris je suppose  :tired:   ::XD:: 

Bon, sinon, après quelques heures de délires passées sur *Robo Recall*, j'ai refait un petit tour sur *Sairento Lite*.
Maintenant que j'ai bien compris le mode de déplacement pas facile du tout, je commence à mastériser mes déplacements et mes kills. Comment dire, si ce n'est que c'est juste  ::love:: 
Robo Recall est indélogeable dans son genre, mais *Sairento* est juste une purée de tuerie. RR se mastérise dans les enchainements hilarants de n'importe nawak, SL se mastérise dans les sauts & rebondis permettant de tuer des ennemis du bout de l'épée dans les 3 dimensions sans qu'ils puissent même arriver à portée.

----------


## 564.3

> Merci 564.5 (ça sort d'où ce pseudo ?)


Hey c'est 564.*3* comme malmoutt*3*  :<_<: 
À une époque j'ai cru que c'était un pseudo super sexy trouvé sur ma calculatrice, mais je regrette un peu… Depuis j'ai de nouveau tendance à prendre des trucs plus faciles à lire pour ceux qui aiment les mots. Et à prononcer.

Pendant ce temps sur Twitter, les ingés de Valve parlent des gros manques d'optimisation dans NMS et de choses évidentes à faire. Ils font le rendu de zones pas affichées, en mettant des masques ça ferait +15-20% de perfs (une option dans OpenVR, mais un post Reddit dit qu'ils utilisent une vieille version en plus).





Et un gars a fait un long post pour expliquer en détail tous les problèmes, et les contournements possibles actuellement:
https://www.reddit.com/r/NoMansSkyTh...ktop_view_and/

En espérant que les devs vont réussir à appliquer tout ça après avoir éteint l'incendie sur les autres problèmes.

----------


## vectra

Je me suis permis d'ouvrir un topic pour *Robo Recall*, vu qu'il est en 3ème position du top des jeux canards, et qu'en plus j'en ai récemment fait l'acquisition.

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...re-VR-du-genre!

N'hésitez pas à viendre poster vos avis, et vos conseils de gameplay, voire mods favoris  ::o: 
Je pense prochainement ouvrir un topic *Sairento*, tant ce jeu est autant méritant que peu connu hélas.

Ce que je me dis aussi: pour moi, RR, Sairento et Raw Data sont des jeux très voisins et complémentaires, et on peut agrémenter la liste d'autres titres intéressants bien que pas autant réussis.
Je me demande s'il ne vaudrait pas mieux créer un topic des jeux 'à la Robo Recall' afin de ne pas disperser les canards et les posts, et d'offrir une visibilité même temporaire à des titres plus mineurs, mais néanmoins méritants (John Wick, etc).

----------


## vectra

Grosse promo sur* IL2: Battle of Stalingrad* à 15,50€ , qui offre un support VR.
Perso, je n'ai pas réussi à lancer une partie en VR, donc j'ai refund. Je juge peut-être trop vite, mais je n'ai pas envie de batailler avec un jeu qui n'a pas été testé pour mon casque...

----------


## Sellig

IL2 fonctionne comme un charme avec mon Index, et c'est comme tout le reste : beau, lisible, fluide.

----------


## vectra

La même édition?
Ou un autre IL2?

----------


## Erokh

De toute façon, il2 étant de la pure simu, il faut vouloir/pouvoir y passer du temps pour s'améliorer et pour régler le jeu.

----------


## vectra

J'avais passé du temps sur Sturmovik, mais ça remonte pas mal déjà.

----------


## 564.3

Je me suis fait Freediver: Triton down cet aprem, et le gameplay est bien sympa.
C'est dommage que ce soit plié en 50min tuto compris, j'espère qu'ils feront d'autres missions où on pourrait un peu se balader la nature plutôt.

----------


## vectra

Coucou les coins!

Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas fait, n'hésitez pas à poster la liste de vos jeux favoris sur le topic qui va bien:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...post-your-hits!

C'est à la bonne franquette, et vous avez déjà pas mal de soumissions dont vous inspirer si besoin.
Pour rappel, l'état des charts actuel sur moins d'une dizaine de contributions:

----------


## philwoodrama

Je viens de finir Alien Isolation en VR. Meilleur jeux VR auquel j'ai joué voir meilleur jeux solo tout court depuis des lustres. Pour moi, il arrive même au dessus de Lone Echo. Même au dessus de Doom 1 :-))
Ok, faut avoir les tripes pour y jouer (au début, je pouvais pas y jouer si j'étais seul dans l'appart :-p
Une ambiance et une atmosphère de dingue en VR. Ça été une grande expérience.
Et dire que ce jeux n'est pas prévu pour la VR à l'origine ...
Merci au modeur qui a fait un super taf.

----------


## vectra

Eh ben poste ta liste  :Vibre:

----------


## zorglub1422

Ah oui effectivement, ça a l'air excellent ça, merci. 

Je pense que je prendrais le jeu en promo, et une partie du reste ira chez le modeur.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Je viens de finir Alien Isolation en VR. Meilleur jeux VR auquel j'ai joué voir meilleur jeux solo tout court depuis des lustres. Pour moi, il arrive même au dessus de Lone Echo. Même au dessus de Doom 1 :-))
> Ok, faut avoir les tripes pour y jouer (au début, je pouvais pas y jouer si j'étais seul dans l'appart :-p
> Une ambiance et une atmosphère de dingue en VR. Ça été une grande expérience.
> Et dire que ce jeux n'est pas prévu pour la VR à l'origine ...
> Merci au modeur qui a fait un super taf.


J'avais adoré ce jeu avec le DK2, j'avoue que je me tâte de le refaire, mais il semble que Nibre le dev de mothervr bosse sur l'inclusion des contrôleurs dans le jeu. 
Je ne sais pas si ça se fera, mais si c'est le cas, ça serait énorme. 
Sa dernière MAJ est sortie le 18 nov 18, il y a presque 1 an. Mais le truc c'est qu'il joue énormément à Halo et qu'il dev dessus également, donc on ne sait pas exactement à quelle vitesse ça avance.

Sa roadmap :

*Future :*

* Improved Controls* - Controller-relative walking (sooner) and controller-relative aiming (later).

* Reworked Movement/Comfort* - To allow for a more one-to-one VR experience, a lot of the character/head movement needs to be gutted before it can be improved further.

*Open Source* - My personal goal is to have this done by the end of this year, but we'll have to see how that pans out. Thanks for your patience!

*1.0 Release* - There are a few things left to do to get this project to where I'm content with it being officially v1.0.

----------


## Jefiban

Donc actuellement c'est casque sur la tête et manette en main uniquement c'est ça?

----------


## malmoutt3

> Donc actuellement c'est casque sur la tête et manette en main uniquement c'est ça?


je crois que tu joues avec les contrôleurs mais qu'ils ne sont qu'une manette, ils ne sont pas intégrés en tant que contrôleurs VR.

----------


## Pounure

philwoodrama, pour Alien, Je sais pas comment tu as fait, j'ai essayé d'y jouer au moins 4 fois et ca m'a donné une énorme gerbe, impossible a jouer

----------


## nodulle

Oui il faut être habitué au free locomotion, ça n'est peut-être pas évident dans les premiers temps. Mais avec l'habitude il n'y a plus de problème.
Dès les premiers symptômes de cinétose il faut arrêter. Il ne sert à rien de se forcer si c'est pour être malade après. Petit à petit tu feras des séances de plus en plus longue voir jusqu'à ne plus avoir de symptômes du tout.

Je ne sais pas à quel jeu tu joues en VR mais peut-être que jouer avant à un jeu en free locomotion où tu vois tes contrôleurs peut aider à t'y habituer (comme Pavlov, onward, rec room).

----------


## malmoutt3

Sinon, il semble que natural locomotion soit compatible mother VR, peut être que ça pourrait aider.
Etant particulièrement sensible moi même à la cinétose, je te comprends.

----------


## Fabiolo

Le truc qui sort de nulle part du jour:





ça sort demain, pas d'info sur le prix. Upload l'a testé et parle de 3h de jeu:

https://uploadvr.com/westworld-awake...vr-experience/

----------


## 564.3

> Ça sort demain, pas d'info sur le prix. Upload l'a testé et parle de 3h de jeu


Ils disent $30, ça devrait faire 30€ par chez nous. Ça a l'air d'être du beau boulot, par contre je n'ai pas vu la série.

Je crois qu'il y a déjà eu des articles parlant de l'adaptation VR de Westworld, mais rien de concret.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Han !! c'est développé par Survios (ceux derrière Raw Data, Sprint Vector, Creed, etc...).

----------


## R3dF0x

*Westworld Awakening* - Full english - Français non supporté ! Même pas les sous-titres  ::(: 

pourtant y a Anglais, Allemand, Portugais et Espagnol

----------


## vectra

Onward est en promo à 11.49 sur Steam.
Ca me semble pas mal, et comme jeu, et comme taux de promo.

----------


## Fabiolo

> *Westworld Awakening* - Full english - Français non supporté ! Même pas les sous-titres 
> 
> pourtant y a Anglais, Allemand, Portugais et Espagnol


Oué c'est assez étrange pour un studio US. A la limite je comprends pour l'espagnol, mais l'allemand et le portugais? peut-être qu'ils avaient des financeurs allemands et portugais...

----------


## Myron

J'ai l'impression que le taux de pénétration de la VR en Allemagne est aussi plus élevé qu'en France mais aucune idée pour le portugais. Peut être juste qu'ils ont des portugais dans l'équipe ^^

----------


## Jefiban

Quelqu'un a testé Defector?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Quelqu'un a testé Defector?


Oui, et c'est décevant. Alors, la 1e mission est vraiment cool. Mais ensuite, c'est bof. Il a de bonnes idées, mais la maitrise n'est pas là. Et les sensations dans les phases de tir sont bof et mou. Tout le contraire d'Arktika.1 où les gunfight sont assez nerveux malgré l'absence de free locomotion. Même Blood & Truth le surpasse dans bien des points. D'ailleurs, si tu veux un james bon like en VR, c'est Blood & Truth qu'il faut prendre (mais PSVR only).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai testé Westworld. Visuellement, c'est très abouti pour la VR. Par contre, le jeu ne supporte pas les Index Controller et j'ai cette sorte de latence dans les intéractions avec le décor. 
Pour le déplacement, c'est du free locomotion. Par défaut, pour se déplacer, il faut bouger les bras en maintenant les gachettes comme sur Sprint Vector. On peut les changer pour se déplacer via les sticks.  En tout cas, sur les 64 min que j'ai passé, j'aime bien.

Et je confirme que le Français n'est pas proposé dans les options du jeu. Par contre, y a les sous titres anglais qu'on peut activer.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, je viens de faire les 3 chapitres (2h) de Westworld sur les 5 et des jeux comme ça mais en plus long, j'en redemande. Clairement, malgré les défauts qu'il a sur certaines intéractions, Survios assure. 
C'est très linéaire et c'est extrêmement scripté mais c'est prenant.

----------


## R3dF0x

@MetalDestroyer puisque j'aurai besoin des sous-titres, j'aimerais savoir s'il y a beaucoup de dialogue ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> @MetalDestroyer puisque j'aurai besoin des sous-titres, j'aimerais savoir s'il y a beaucoup de dialogue ?


Oui, il y a beaucoup de dialogues. Bon, si tu zappe, tu peux toujours consulter les objectifs de missions sur la tablette du jeu. 
Je ne connais pas la série, mais dès que je découvre le background, je me suis pris un abo OCS pour voir la série sachant que j'ai pas finit le jeu et que ce dernier se situe peu avant la saison 2.

----------


## malmoutt3

Merci pour ton retour, et dommage pour les index, va falloir attendre une maj. Pourtant touch et index sont quand meme tres voisins.
En ce qui concerne la serie, fonce, la saison 1 est exceptionnelle, la 2 moins comme souvent mais elle fait largement le taff.
J espere que tu ne t es pas spolié les evenements majeurs.

Sinon a propos du freelocomotion, qu elle est la difference avec le natural locomotion, qui lui est payant ?
Ce dernier a une option pour jouer avec les pieds avec des vive tracker aux chevilles. J'avoue que je me tâte, ca renforcerait l immersion et ca resoudrait mon problème de cinetose qui se declenche au bout d un moment sur certains fps (pas tous, comme quoi).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Aucune idée si le jeu supporte les trackers HTC. Le natural locomotion (contrôle par défaut dans Westworld) consiste à bouger les bras et du coup n'est pas payant. Je n'ai rien vu pour les pieds.

----------


## Fabiolo

Petit jeu mignon même si le trailer est un peu foireux, par les créateurs d'apex construct:




https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Stolen_Pets/

Encore un jeu que vous ne trouverez jamais sur steam si vous ne tapez pas directement son nom dans la recherche.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour info, je viens de terminer Westworld : Awakening au bout de 3h30. J'ai clairement adoré même si j'ai moins adoré la phase infiltration / survival car trop stressant. 
Mais clairement, 30 € reste trop cher étant donné que le jeu n'offre aucun rejouabilité à part revenir pour admirer le décor.

----------


## Fabiolo

C'est 25€ non? Même si ça reste cher, mais bon il peut attendre les soldes de noël.

----------


## R3dF0x

*Westworld Awakening*




> Oui, il y a beaucoup de dialogues. Bon, si tu zappe, tu peux toujours consulter les objectifs de missions sur la tablette du jeu. 
> Je ne connais pas la série, mais dès que je découvre le background, je me suis pris un abo OCS pour voir la série sachant que j'ai pas finit le jeu et que ce dernier se situe peu avant la saison 2.


Merci beaucoup ! Il est maintenant dans ma Wish List.

Comme dit Fabiolo, on va attendre les soldes ...

----------


## septicflesh

Salut les canards, ça va faire un moment que je n'ai pas posté ici  ::): 
J'ai acheté il y a un petit moment maintenant le jeu star trek pour jouer avec vous, mais je n'ai jamais vu de personne chaud pour lancer une partie  :Emo: 
Des personnes seraient intéressé demain soir ?

----------


## vectra

Je serai pas à la casa  ::unsure:: 
En plus, j'ai pas du tout avancé dans les tutos...

Là, je tâtais de *Onward*, qui est en promo.
C'est assez velu (et d'ailleurs j'arrive toujours pas à utiliser la seringue), mais ça en vaut vraiment la peine.
Quand tu as compris que ça n'est pas du tout Pavlov, mais que ce n'est heureusement pas non plus ArmA, tu peux alors commencer à t'amuser vraiment avec les bots (surtout sur des maps pas trop grandes).
Tu as des couverts de vue que les balles traversent, des couverts en dur, des buissons que tu peux voir à travers, les ennemis qui vont essayer de te prendre en tenaille s'ils t'ont spotté... Tu as également ta vitesse qui change selon que ton canon est en position de tir ou baissé, et encore plus si tu t'agenouilles ou t'aplatis, ce qui peut clairement te sauver la vie. 

Trois balles tuent, donc ça part vite... On gagne à observer, se mettre en position couverte, écouter, et s'il le faut débusquer à la grenade sachant qu'y en a un paquet.
Y'a pas, c'est riche: tu meurs de plein de façons différentes, mais tu bastos pas mal aussi  :Vibre:

----------


## Erokh

> Salut les canards, ça va faire un moment que je n'ai pas posté ici 
> J'ai acheté il y a un petit moment maintenant le jeu star trek pour jouer avec vous, mais je n'ai jamais vu de personne chaud pour lancer une partie 
> Des personnes seraient intéressé demain soir ?


Je pourrais être dispo ce soir, mais pas sûr à 100%. Et je suis un noob complet à ce jeu: j'ai juste torché les tutos.

Je préconise un post sur le sujet dédié au jeu pour rameuter du monde.

----------


## vectra

Déjà fait  :;):

----------


## Erokh

Alors on doit pas parler du même topic, parce que je vois que le topic star trek de la section RV a eu son dernier message le 6 août.

----------


## nodulle

Je viens de découvrir Groundhog Day: Like Father Like Son, par les mêmes dev que The Invisible Hours, qui sort dans quelques semaines. Comme dans le film éponyme (dans son titre original Groundhog Day ou Un jour sans fin en France) Il nous fera revivre encore et encore ce fameux jour de la marmotte !

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens de découvrir Groundhog Day: Like Father Like Son, par les mêmes dev que The Invisible Hours, qui sort dans quelques semaines. Comme dans le film éponyme (dans son titre original Groundhog Day ou Un jour sans fin en France) Il nous fera revivre encore et encore ce fameux jour de la marmotte !


Ouais faudrait que je le wishlist d'ailleurs, j'avais bien aimé The Invisible Hour.

Sinon il y a un DLC à 10€ pour Vanishing Realms, qui fait plus que doubler le contenu du jeu, qui avait déjà été étendu par des patchs.
Selon les premiers retours sur Reddit, le gameplay a pris un coup de vieux, mais le DLC a l'air intéressant quand même. Je vais probablement le prendre, mais vu mon backlog y a pas le feu…

----------


## vectra

> Là, je tâtais de *Onward*, qui est en promo.
> C'est assez velu (et d'ailleurs j'arrive toujours pas à utiliser la seringue), mais ça en vaut vraiment la peine.
> Quand tu as compris que ça n'est pas du tout Pavlov, mais que ce n'est heureusement pas non plus ArmA, tu peux alors commencer à t'amuser vraiment avec les bots (surtout sur des maps pas trop grandes).
> Tu as des couverts de vue que les balles traversent, des couverts en dur, des buissons que tu peux voir à travers, les ennemis qui vont essayer de te prendre en tenaille s'ils t'ont spotté... Tu as également ta vitesse qui change selon que ton canon est en position de tir ou baissé, et encore plus si tu t'agenouilles ou t'aplatis, ce qui peut clairement te sauver la vie. 
> 
> Trois balles tuent, donc ça part vite... On gagne à observer, se mettre en position couverte, écouter, et s'il le faut débusquer à la grenade sachant qu'y en a un paquet.
> Y'a pas, c'est riche: tu meurs de plein de façons différentes, mais tu bastos pas mal aussi


Bon, *Onward*, c'est vraiment bien une fois qu'on arrive à faire fonctionner son équipement  :;): 
Par contre, il va falloir que je m'achète des genouillères pour continuer à jouer. 


On passe beaucoup de temps au sol pour ne pas se faire tirer dessus de loin, pour observer sans risque, et surprendre l'ennemi. Sur le carrelage, c'est moyen.
Mais jouer sur une map pas trop grande à un contre 8, c'est vraiment quelque chose d'assez unique. Tu progresses à couvert pour surprendre un ennemi, tu l'abats, tu dégage vite fait pour ne pas te faire prendre en tenailles, tu continues jusqu'à te faire prendre ou avoir surpris tout le monde. Ambiance unique  :Emo: 

Le jeu est prévu pour adaptation sur Oculus Quest: ça doit être pas mal de pouvoir jouer sur une grande surface et de faire du roomscale 100% libre, au moins lorsqu'on est sur une position donnée.

----------


## vectra

*Edge of Nowhere*, en promotion sur Oculus Store, à 10 euros.

Une aventure Lovecraftienne datant de 2016, avec pas mal de plans sombres toutefois (Achtung LCD).
Petites mises en garde, car ça semble être un vieux jeu: https://univrcity.fr/edge-of-nowhere...-oculus-touch/

----------


## FixB

Perso, j'avais bien aimé, malgré un côté répétitif et peu d'utilisation de la VR (c'est moins bien fichu par exemple que Chronos je trouve).

----------


## nodulle

> Perso, j'avais bien aimé, malgré un côté répétitif et peu d'utilisation de la VR (c'est moins bien fichu par exemple que Chronos je trouve).


Tout pareil. À prendre en promo.

----------


## malmoutt3

Merci  :;): .
J'avais eu Chronos à 10e également, j'espère avoir les autres grosses exclus Oculus à vils prix.

On peut dire qu'avec cette promo, on fête le départ d'Insomniac de la PCVR vers l'exclusivité Playstation  ::cry::

----------


## Fabiolo

Bah ils étaient déjà dans la culture de l'exclu ceux-là... Sur les 27 jeux sortis depuis la création du studio, il n'y en a eu que 2 multi plateformes.

----------


## nodulle

Il reste encore Stormland !  ::): 



Toujours pas de date de sortie d'ailleurs...  ::(: 

---
Edit

 je viens de tomber sur ça : Stormland Release Window Confirmed For Holiday 2019

----------


## Vyse

D'ailleurs il y a une nouvelle vidéo qui fait bien envie.


 :Bave: 

Seul regret, que le Quest soit bien trop limité visuellement pour pouvoir faire tourner un tel jeu.

----------


## vectra

*Sairento* est en promo à 20€ sur l'Oculus Store.
En moyenne, il vaut dans les 27€ sur Steam et 30 sur le Store. Je n'ai pas la place de ré-expliquer tout le bien que je pense de ce jeu de fou.

Ca fait un bon moment que j'attends de me procurer ce jeu en version complète, donc  :Vibre: 
Il est reporté que le jeu tourne plus vite en version SDK Oculus que SteamVR. Par contre, seule la version SteamVR est compatible avec le pack d'armes supplémentaires. A noter: la version vendue sur Steam permet de choisir entre les deux SDK (un seul étant compatible avec l'extension).

----------


## Erokh

*Sairento*, j'ai fini le mode histoire, mais je l'ai trouvé un peu moyen, un peu limité. Faut dire que mon core2Duo provoquait de la reprojection et rendait les sauts/slides moins agréables. J'ai fait quelques missions après mon changement de proco (passé à un Ryzen 2600 avec 16Go de ram), et c'est déjà beaucoup plus agréable. Pour moi, il manque quand même à ce jeu un je-ne-sais-quoi pour que j'y accroche pleinement: plus épique? plus varié? un scénar plus développé? je sais pas trop... C'est un bon jeu, et j'y retourne avec un certain plaisir, mais y'a un mais, quoi.

Sinon j'ai tenté *Racket NX*. C'est pas ce que je pensais, et c'est pas pour moi. Ça se résume à un casse-brique avec une raquette dans une boule => desinstall de la démo

J'ai insisté un peu sur *Arizona Sunshine*. Passé le début poussif et un peu difficile pour moi (j'ai mis du temps à comprendre comment recharger mon flingue), j'accroche et je suis l'aventure avec plaisir. J'ai même fini par m'attacher au héros et ses commentaires. Je pourrais lui reprocher un souci de gestion des éclairages (notamment dans la mine, ou regarder vers une lumière alimentée par générateur donne un effet d'éblouissement qui ressemble plus à de la brume qu'autre chose), une modélisation à la serpe des "Fred", un système de déplacement parfois un peu trop contraignant et un pistolet de départ qui offre vraiment aucune sensation. Sinon l'ambiance est sympa, la gestion des armes (le holster/ceinture) pas trop mal, le feeling de certains flingues est même réussi.

J'ai avancé dans *Lethal VR* également. Par contre, j'arrive à un moment où je vais devoir abandonner: les challenges deviennent trop n'importe quoi, et demandent trop de skill en lancer de couteau/objet/chapeau. Or avec les controllers WMR, ce genre d'exercice est à bannir. J'y reviendrai peut-être pour augmenter mes scores sur les niveaux précédents.

Je continue *Windlands*. Plus je joue, plus je le trouve le cul entre 2 chaises: c'est un jeu basé sur le mouvement et de l'élan, mais la structure des niveaux n'est pas assez lisible pour que tu puisse tout parcourir sans t'arrêter. Pire: avec leur système de câble rétractable, on peut se retrouver coincé à devoir rallonger la machin juste pour reprendre suffisamment d'élan afin d'accéder à la prise suivante. Autant refaire les niveaux jusqu'à les connaitre par coeur pour garder un truc fluide et rapide est intéressant sur les niveaux "time trial", autant les niveaux principaux en forme de plateformers, ça passe pas. 


J'ai aussi relancé *Dirt Rally* et *PCARS 2* suite à mon changement de proco. Y'a pas photo: on a un réel gain en fluidité, et donc en confort de roulage. Avec le volant FFB et le shifter qui vont bien, les fans de simu peuvent user de la gomme virtuelle sans restriction!

----------


## vectra

Je te rejoins sur *Windlands*: leur système marche mal. Dans W2, qui a été très bien reçu par le public, ils ont contourné ça avec de l'aventure et des combats à l'arc. *To the top* n'a pas exactement le même système de déplacement, mais le leur est un sans-faute complet (j'en parle dans le topic TTT).

Pour *Sairento*, je ne joue qu'à la version Lite du Viveport, où c'est surtout des challenges en arène. J'ai fini par bien poncer le mode facile (ou normal), mais par contre je me fais piétiner dès que j'augmente la difficulté. Et sinon, t'es le plus souvent obligé de sauter en permanence afin de ralentir le temps, en jouant beaucoup avec les murs et reliefs. Donc si ta config ne le permettait pas, tu as vu juste un aspect du jeu que, pour la peine, j'ai pas encore exploré. Mais justement, la variabilité des styles de jeu est un gros atout du titre: sol, air, ralenti ou pas, épées, flingues, les deux... ces combos de malade  :Vibre: 

J'ai commencé à vraiment apprécier *Arizona Sunshine* qu'une fois passé sur Rift S. Là, on prend de la couleur, et puis surtout beaucoup de maniabilité avec les contrôleurs. J'avais aussi le casque WMR qui bougeait lorsque je baissais la tête pour ramasser des munitions, alors ça devenait vite saoulant. Je préférais d'ailleurs jouer au jeu sur Vive que sous WMR, malgré la perte de résol.

----------


## 564.3

Pour *Sairento*, j'ai surtout eu des problèmes de perf dans un environnement de la campagne, et sur un autre c'était un peu limite.
Je ne sais pas si ça a été corrigé depuis, mais ça tournait bien ailleurs.

----------


## R3dF0x

*Hubris*  ::o: 

Nouveau jeu VR futuriste développé par des Belges

Date de sortie annoncée pour Q4 2020

*Teaser :*





*P'tite entrevue très intéressante avec l'un des développeurs :* 




Et on peut espérer un jeu entièrement en Français  :;): 

Je suis super Hypé !  :Vibre:

----------


## Nibher

Pas de quoi se hyper : on n'y voit quand même pas grand chose...

----------


## Fabiolo

Si ce n'est que c'est visuellement pas dégueux quant même.

Et puis un Mass effect like en VR, je prends de suite perso.

----------


## Hideo

Until You Fall est sorti il y a quelques jours : 



Les premiers retours sont super encourageants, par contre niveau compatibilite ca a l'air d’être un peu la merde. 
En regardant les fofo j'ai cru voir que sans midleware seul les occulus et le vive (donc pas index / WMR) sont reconnus.

----------


## R3dF0x

> Pas de quoi se hyper : on n'y voit quand même pas grand chose...


Moi perso, j'aime cet univers et dès les premières secondes j'ai su que ça allait me plaire ! L'atmosphère qui s'y dégage, la qualité visuelle sur tous les plans, les mécaniques implantées, etc. On sent que c'est maitrisé ; animations, effets, motion capture, facial, avant bras (pas juste des mains qui flottent dans le vide). Les gars viennent de l'industrie du cinéma, donc on est en droit de s'attendre à une belle production, et moi ça me botte bien ! ^^

En plus, j'encourage indéniablement les développeurs qui intègre un doublage intégral FULL Français dans leur jeux. C'est un réel plus(+).
De plus, je sais qu'il y aura une aventure et une histoire derrière tout ça ; ça ne sera pas un XXième Wave Shooter.

----------


## Vinzasec

Détenteur d'un Lenovo Explorer, je confirme que le jeu est compatible WMR  ::trollface:: 





> Until You Fall est sorti il y a quelques jours : 
> 
> 
> 
> Les premiers retours sont super encourageants, par contre niveau compatibilite ca a l'air d’être un peu la merde. 
> En regardant les fofo j'ai cru voir que sans midleware seul les occulus et le vive (donc pas index / WMR) sont reconnus.

----------


## lousticos

ya star trek bridge crew à 12€ sur humble bundle, ça vaut le coups ?

----------


## Fabiolo

Si t'es fan de star trek oui.

----------


## 564.3

> ya star trek bridge crew à 12€ sur humble bundle, ça vaut le coups ?


Je l'ai toujours pas acheté, mais parfois il y en a qui essaient d'organiser des sessions en soirée.

Sinon Valve a sorti une mise à jour de The Lab: https://steamcommunity.com/games/450...29608838466210
En gros ça utilise leurs libs qui sont sorties entre temps: skeletal input system, audio spacial avancé. Ils ont amélioré les interactions en les rendant physiques, et divers détails. Probablement un avant gout de ce qu'on verra dans leurs jeux…



Et il y a l'update de Beat Saber qui est sortie https://steamcommunity.com/games/620...40407719691235
6 nouveaux morceaux gratos et plus de customizations possibles sans mods (couleurs et environnements).

----------


## Fabiolo

Quant on voit ce qu'ils (Valve) sont capables de faire, si vraiment ils mettent de la bonne volonté à faire un jeu AAA, ça va dépoter.

----------


## vectra

Ils feront ça.
Après Half-Life 3.

----------


## R3dF0x

*Borderlands 2* VRPC c'est officiel ;

----------


## Couillu

> *Borderlands 2* VRPC c'est officiel ;
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SyqfYUBPvM


Dommage que ce ne soit pas le 3... :/ Tout ça pour revendre des exemplaires du 2 et ressortir une version VR du 3 dans un an...

----------


## Fabiolo

A la limite si les sauvegardes étaient compatibles, ça se retente avec une autre classe de perso dans un mode de difficulté supérieur. Mais sinon, bof.

----------


## R3dF0x

*Borderlands 2* 

Pour moi qui n'ai jamais fini le 1, ni commencé le 2, c'est du tout bon ^^

----------


## vectra

J'ai jamais joué à aucun. On va pouvoir voir ce que la licence a dans le ventre...

J'ai du mal à passer du temps sur Skyrim VR parce que je l'ai déjà poncé en 2D de long en large; c'est pourtant pas de bol parce que la conversion est vraiment très réussie malgré quelques lourdeurs.

----------


## Hideo

Kickstarter de Low-Fi a ouvert.

----------


## Fabiolo

C'est joli, reste à voir si ils vont réussir à bien peupler et rendre vivant et intéressant leur enviro.

Par contre 40k, ça me semble très peu pour un projet comme ça, même si c'est pour le "finir", vu qu'ils y ont déjà passé 3 ans dessus, ce n'est pas très rassurant.

et 850k pour un port sur Quest, moué...

----------


## vectra

Un simulateur de Blade Runner en VR  ::love:: 
A défaut de Cyberpunk 2077...
Le jeu m'intéresse vraiment, et m'évoque ce qu'aurait dû être *Air Car* si son développement avait été poursuivi.
Je vois que beaucoup de scènes sont sombres; donc j'aimerais bien vérifier le rendu sur les écrans LED du Rift S avant de finaliser...


Sinon, j'ai fait *Accounting+* hier soir.
Court, mais vraiment bien. Il faut compter environ une heure de gameplay pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore poncé la démo.
Le jeu complet n'ajoute pas tant de contenu qu'espéré par rapport à la démo, mais y'en a quand-même pas mal en plus. Et également, je constate qu'il y a au moins deux niveaux (bien) cachés, même si ce n'est pas aussi tarabiscoté que *Duck Season* où l'essentiel du gameplay se débloque par des cheats à deviner.

Typiquement le jeu avec lequel j'aurais aimé commencer la VR. Graphismes simples en apparence, mais lisibles et soignés; design excellent; inspiration à la Rick & Morty; voix très réussies et omniprésentes; énigmes / interactions simples mais vraiment barrées... L'ambiance est profondément stupidement drôle, et plutôt inspirée.
Par contre, si les voix sont très claires et audibles, ça reste de l'anglais... Y'a bien des sous-titres, mais je les ai trouvés peu lisibles car mal placés. Avis aux anglophobes donc.

----------


## ExPanda

Je l'avais vraiment trouvé très court celui-là, et avec assez peu de jeu au final entre les scénettes.
Rigolo à faire quand même, à condition d'être à l'aise avec l'anglais, à choper en promo quoi.





> Par contre, sortir comme ça 35€ direct


Marrant, sur le kickstarter ils indiquent "35$, environ 24€". Au cours actuel on est plus dans les 32€, ça fait une petite différence quand même !

Bon, il y a une pub Atari géante dans le jeu, il ne peut pas être mauvais.  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

Comme dans Blade Runner (en plus petit).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Marrant, sur le kickstarter ils indiquent "35$, environ 24€". Au cours actuel on est plus dans les 32€, ça fait une petite différence quand même !


Je viens de capter que ce sont des CAD. Donc ça fait bien 24€ et non 32...  :Red:

----------


## ExPanda

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, bonne remarque.  ::siffle::

----------


## vectra

Ca m'intéresse, mais j'attends de voir une démo ou autre avant d'acheter.
Si le rendu est dégueulasse bicoz LCD, ce sera injouable...

----------


## Hideo

> C'est joli, reste à voir si ils vont réussir à bien peupler et rendre vivant et intéressant leur enviro.
> 
> Par contre 40k, ça me semble très peu pour un projet comme ça, même si c'est pour le "finir", vu qu'ils y ont déjà passé 3 ans dessus, ce n'est pas très rassurant.
> 
> et 850k pour un port sur Quest, moué...


Je pense qu'on est plus dans un kickstarter de promo, l'allonge va aider et surement ajuster le scope final mais avec ou sans je pense que le gus a assez d'xp pour avoir pense son projet sans le revenu du kickstarter.




> Détenteur d'un Lenovo Explorer, je confirme que le jeu est compatible WMR


Effectivement un petit coup de PseudoVive  et ca tourne nickel.

----------


## Hideo

::trollface::

----------


## vectra

Ca pourrait juste être une démo genre Vader Immortal...
Ou Trials on Tatooine  ::trollface::

----------


## vectra

Mini-test de *Until you fall*, en early access pour 13.49 sur Steam.

La réalisation est très impressionnante et vaut le détour; on voit bien qu'il y a derrière les cadors de* I expect you to die*.
C'est pas loin du sans-faute, et on sent bien qu'ils veulent faire un moteur de combats qui soit agréable sur la durée, à l'instar d'un Diablo.

Par contre, une fois en combat, c'est mitigé pour le moment. C'est très dynamique et les contrôles sont bons, mais le gameplay est vraiment trop étriqué. On a beau avoir deux épées en mains, ça se finit par du QTE en fait. Tu veux frapper un adversaire? On te laisse un ou deux coups freestyle, mais ensuite l'adversaire bloque tout tant que tu ne suis pas la séquence de coups à porter indiquée par l'interface. Pareil en défense, mais en pire: si tu ne places pas l'épée dans la position de défense indiquée, l'ennemi frappe à la vitesse de l'éclair et touche automatiquement. Sachant que les indications de défense sont moins lisibles que celle d'attaque et que chaque PV est précieux.

Pour les mouvements, c'est guère mieux: en combat, il faut dasher, et les dashes sont limités. On peut se déplacer en roomscale et au joystick, mais c'est trop dangereux en combat. J'ai pas compris comment être efficace face à deux ennemis simultanés encore...

Bref, pour l'instant, c'est très indécis. Je capte pas l'intérêt de se mettre en VR si c'est pour réduire les combats à quelque chose qui se jouerait aussi bien au pad. Sérieusement...
Au mieux, ça ressemble à l'adapation forcée de Beat Saber comme jeu de baston...

----------


## R3dF0x

> Mini-test de *Until you fall*, en early access pour 13.49 sur Steam...
> 
> Bref, pour l'instant, c'est très indécis. Je capte pas l'intérêt de se mettre en VR si c'est pour réduire les combats à quelque chose qui se jouerait aussi bien au pad. Sérieusement...
> Au mieux, ça ressemble à l'adapation forcée de Beat Saber comme jeu de baston...


À la base, c'est comme ça que le jeu a été conçu; une série de coup et de blocage, dans un ordre bien précis ... sinon autant balayer du poignet tout ce qui se trouve devant toi ^^

Je pense que ça risque de me plaire au final. Merci pour ton retour !

----------


## vectra

> À la base, c'est comme ça que le jeu a été conçu; une série de coup et de blocage, dans un ordre bien précis ... sinon autant balayer du poignet tout ce qui se trouve devant toi ^^


Ben... deux épées, ou une épée et un bouclier, c'est largement ce qu'il faut pour simuler des coups qui portent et d'autres qui touchent une épée, un bouclier, une partie dure de l'armure, etc. Le waggling ne rend pas compte du poids de l'arme et il faut bien empêcher qu'on s'en serve pour piquer l'ennemi répétitivement. Mais vu qu'ils calculent déjà la force du coup, je vois déjà comment ils pourraient valider des coups et pas des piqures de moustique.

Pour avoir joué à Vader Immortal, je crois bien me souvenir que leur système de coups et parades fonctionne bien...

Mais comme tu dis, les mecs ont en fait décidé de faire un jeu en QTE inspiré de Beat Saber. Donc, c'est enchainement rapide de coups forcés ou rien.
En ce qui me concerne, ça prend clairement le chemin du refund...




> SchellGames
> 6 points ·
> 7 days ago
> 
> I think there's a lot of design space to explore with melee combat in VR right now! It all depends on what kind of experience you're looking to have.
> 
> I'd say UYF emphasizes pace of combat against a small number of enemies that feel individually more challenging. Blocking/parrying is core to the game, waggling doesn't work, and combat at high levels gets very, very fast.
> 
> We've also tried to be lean with the 1.0 of our combat system to be able to enter Early Access with a bigger game loop (progression, roguelite features) since UYF is more about build progression & memorizing combat patterns than sandbox gameplay.
> ...


https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm..._of_until_you/...

----------


## Hideo

> Par contre, une fois en combat, c'est mitigé pour le moment. C'est très dynamique et les contrôles sont bons, mais le gameplay est vraiment trop étriqué. On a beau avoir deux épées en mains, ça se finit par du QTE en fait. *Tu veux frapper un adversaire? On te laisse un ou deux coups freestyle, mais ensuite l'adversaire bloque* tout tant que tu ne suis pas la séquence de coups à porter indiquée par l'interface. Pareil en défense, mais en pire: si tu ne places pas l'épée dans la position de défense indiquée, l'ennemi frappe à la vitesse de l'éclair et touche automatiquement. Sachant que les indications de défense sont moins lisibles que celle d'attaque et que chaque PV est précieux.
> 
> Pour les mouvements, c'est guère mieux: en combat, il faut dasher, et les dashes sont limités. On peut se déplacer en roomscale et au joystick, mais c'est trop dangereux en combat. *J'ai pas compris comment être efficace face à deux ennemis simultanés encore...*
> 
> Bref, pour l'instant, c'est très indécis. Je capte pas l'intérêt de se mettre en VR si c'est pour réduire les combats à quelque chose qui se jouerait aussi bien au pad. Sérieusement...
> Au mieux, ça ressemble à l'adapation forcée de Beat Saber comme jeu de baston...


J'ai fait une 20aine de partie et sur ces deux points : 

Effectivement on a un nombre de coups free limite avant que l’ennemi bloque mais tu continues a lui infliger des dégâts (surement moins mais c'est toujours efficace).
Du coup quand ca commence a bloquer c'est la que la difficulté commence, le monstre peut frapper n'importe quand mais tu peux continuer a taper jusqu'a lui briser sa garde. Attention parce que comme tu dis les indications de defense sont moins lisibles que celle d'attaque il faut donc reste très vigilant.
Pour moi on est justement plutôt sur un très bon element de gameplay. Jouer full defense est extrêmement safe en 1v1 mais deja moins en 2v1 et ca rallonge beaucoup les combats, jouer agressif correctement est tres plaisant et surtout efficace.

Et donc maintenant le 2v1. 
Tu peux dasher en combat, et surtout tu peux dasher en arriere et tu vas vouloir le faire tres souvent.
En gros en 2v1 tu veux toujours en avoir un d'assomme, et le dash aide beaucoup. 
Dash avant aggro -> tu essayes de peter la garde du premier -> tu tabasses -> le deuxieme arrive -> dash arriere -> dash avant (important ca les hebete) -> tu petes la garde -> etc.
Le tout en essayant de parer/esquiver ce qui arrive.
La dague est super utile pour les 2v1, son pouvoir stun un monstre jusqu'a ce qu'il prenne des degats, contre deux chevaliers c'est la vie.

La partie QTE n'est que la moitie des mécanique de combat.

----------


## vectra

Mais le nombre de dashes est limité (ça marque 'depleted'). J'ai pas bien compris comment ça se remplissait perso. J'ai joué du dash arrière pour pas me laisser déborder aussi...
Ce qui me chiffonne, c'est qu'en gros, on s'en tire en binarisant le combat à coups de dashes et stun. Et que le combat, c'est tellement QTE dans l'esprit qu'on pourrait presque implémenter le même jeu au pad.

Alors même que le gameplay de Beat Saber semble facilement discrétisable (des séquences de cubes à taper dans une direction donnée), il l'est pas du tout dans sa réalisation. C'est pas possible de passer Beat Saber en 2D et au pad tant l'angle de l'épée dépend de la hauteur du cube et de l'anticipation ou pas de la frappe, sans même parler du roomscale.
Là, on part de quelque chose de nettement plus complexe dans le principe (combats et parade à l'épée avec déplacements contre plusieurs adversaires), et on arrive à un truc complètement discret qui pourrait tout à fait être joué au pad en 2D, tant tous les degrés de liberté offerts par la VR sont soit anéantis, soit réduits à de l'accessoire inutile. Pour jouer efficace, c'est des successions de dash in/out pour rester en 1 vs 1, où on est complètement face à l'adversaire. La suite se résume à un jeu de rythme où il faut utiliser les deux épées pour porter / parer des coups dans la direction imposée (et pas toujours lisiblement). 

Je ne dis pas que c'est pas bien, je dis juste qu'ils ont tué la VR dans ce jeu. Je n'ai peut-être pas joué assez (je vais rectifier ça bientôt), mais j'ai l'impression nette que les mécanismes VR ne sont pas utilisés sous prétexte de rendre le jeu accessible au plus grand nombre. C'est quoi la suite? des combats en tour par tour?  ::siffle:: 


Bon en tous cas, ça y est: les jeux 2D ont leur mode Battle Royale, les jeux VR ont leur 'inspiration' Beat Saper.

----------


## Hideo

Mhhh je pense que tu devrais pousser un peu si tu veux essayer mieux de comprendre le jeu.

Quand on engage plusieurs ennemis a partir d'un chevalier et une goule le combat devient l'objectif est de maintenir du 1v1 et d'eliminer un le plus rapidement. Tu ne pourras généralement pas le maintenir jusqu'a vaincre un des mobs (impossible a partir de deux chevaliers), tu peux passer plusieurs fois du 1v1a -> 1v1b -> 1v1a->...
L'approche aussi depend beaucoup de ton build.
Tu dois changer ton focus en fonction de la position du mob, parer/taper avec un certain angle et dans une certaine direction (si le mob est pas en face de toi), dasher, te pencher en fonction du mob (mais t'es p'tet pas arrive jusqu'a la).
On s'emerde pas quoi.  :^_^: 

Je sens que tu portes une grande importance a la finesse de l'utilisation du tracking des manettes dans le gameplay, c'est vrai que la precision des mouvements est globalement moins importante, mais les mouvement sont biens la et necessaires.
Du coup tu bouges quand meme pas mal et on est relativement loin de ce que cherche a faire BS.
Je ne suis pas sur que la comparaison est reellement lieu d'etre au final ce sont des jeux de rythme mais au delas ... ?

----------


## vectra

C'est clairement pas ce que j'espérais d'un jeu d'épées; je me sens nettement plus libre sous tous les autres titres qui utilisent un ou des sabres, à l'exception de Skyrim qui a notoirement raté les armes de mélée.
Mais bon, là je suis un peu trop dans la mauvaise foi, je vais jouer plus longtemps et je reviendrai chouiner après. Je pense que je vais garder le jeu même si je ne l'approuve pas: à 13€, et vu la qualité globale, faudrait être crevard.


Dans un autre registre, ça semble se préciser pour *Splinter Cell* et *Assassin's Creed*  en VR  :Vibre: 
https://uploadvr.com/ubisoft-unannou...aa-vr-project/
C'est loin d'être officiel et encore moins finalisé, mais c'est un début qu'il est bon. En revanche, c'est déjà la fin de partie pour *Space Junkies*, même si des serveurs seront toujours dispo pour les joueurs.
https://uploadvr.com/space-junkies-update/

----------


## vectra

> Mini-test de *Until you fall*, en early access pour 13.49 sur Steam.


Bon ben finalement, c'est *refund*.
Le jeu a plein de qualités, mais selon moi il n'est vraiment pas au point. Au bout de presque deux heures, j'arrive à peine à tuer mon premier chevalier, pour crever juste ensuite. J'arrive petit à petit à me faire aux contrôles et à l'UI de combat, mais j'ai toujours du mal à l'apprivoiser.

Je me disais qu'en accumulant les power-ups (dont la gestion est merdique franchement, le tuto étant bien lacunaire là-dessus en plus), j'allais forcer la progression du death'n retry, d'autant que j'avais commencé à m'améliorer doucement.
Mais non.
Dans les runs qui ont suivi, je me suis retrouvé avec des chevaliers dès les tous premiers niveaux, et c'est clairement du foutage de gueule: dans le death&retry, t'es sensé faire du speedrun lors des premiers niveaux pour atteindre assez vite les niveaux où tu as encore à apprendre. Là, c'est un peu comme si les passants de Whiterun sur Skyrim avaient des familiers dragons...

Par contre, je pondère un peu mes propos sur la QTE pendant les combats. En utilisant les 2 épées pour prendre l'adversaire en tenailles et en donnant de grands coups, on parvient à briser sa garde automatique. C'est sympa mais bourrin et très fatigant. De manière générale, c'est toute l'UI en combat qui devrait être revue pour être plus claire en jeu, sans même évoquer le fait que plein de points ne sont expliqués nulle part. Très franchement, vu ma philosophie, je pense que la plupart des consignes à la con données pendant les combats pourraient être 100% enlevées. A la place, que la posture des ennemis soit assez explicite pour être lisible, et qu'on mette à disposition un tutorial suffisamment complet sur l'art de la baston. Vu comment le jeu fonctionne, il suffirait d'ajouter les tutos dans la salle de respawn et de les compléter au fur et à mesure qu'on débloque ennemis & skills. Sauf que la philosophie est de faire un hack'n'slash débile et répétitif, et qu'à mon avis ils ne changeront pas de direction: ils vont juste augmenter la difficulté en augmentant le nombre d'ennemis et de PV.

Vu qu'on est en Early, il y a sincèrement moyen d'améliorer le titre de A à Z, mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas pour moi. Je vais sûrement acheter Blade & Sorcery ou Sairento avec les pépètes économisées....

----------


## vectra

*ADR1FT* à 5 euros sur l'Oculus store.
Bien ou... J'ai vu qu'il se jouait au pad  ::unsure::

----------


## Oyooh

> *ADR1FT* à 5 euros sur l'Oculus store.
> Bien ou... J'ai vu qu'il se jouait au pad


Je le déconseille... Je l'avais acheté il y a quelques temps à l'occasion d'une promo. Je n'y ai pas joué très longtemps.
Le concept consistant à chercher tout le temps de l'oxygène pour survivre m'a vite saoulé. Ça gâchait tout le plaisir potentiel de contemplation.

Et la maniabilité en VR n'est vraiment pas top. Quand tu as déjà goûté à Lone Echo, c'est extrêmement frustrant.

----------


## vectra

> Je le déconseille... Je l'avais acheté il y a quelques temps à l'occasion d'une promo. Je n'y ai pas joué très longtemps.
> Le concept consistant à chercher tout le temps de l'oxygène pour survivre m'a vite saoulé. Ça gâchait tout le plaisir potentiel de contemplation.
> 
> Et la maniabilité en VR n'est vraiment pas top. Quand tu as déjà goûté à Lone Echo, c'est extrêmement frustrant.



Merci pour ton retour!
Dans le même temps, vu que Lone Echo est pratiquement le jeu préféré des joueurs VR juste après Beat Saber, c'est dur pour ADR1FT de lutter...

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...post-your-hits!

Tiens, je vois que tu n'as pas encore posté de recommandations; ça te dirait?  :;):

----------


## Oyooh

Concernant Lone echo, j'en parlais surtout pour le côté gameplay en apesanteur. Avec les mêmes méthodes de déplacement, j'aurais peut-être insisté un peu plus longtemps sur Adrift.




> Tiens, je vois que tu n'as pas encore posté de recommandations; ça te dirait?


Je n'ai pas grand chose de plus à recommander que ce que tout le monde recommande déjà, mais pourquoi pas.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Merci pour ton retour!
> Dans le même temps, vu que Lone Echo est pratiquement le jeu préféré des joueurs VR juste après Beat Saber, c'est dur pour ADR1FT de lutter...
> 
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...post-your-hits!
> 
> Tiens, je vois que tu n'as pas encore posté de recommandations; ça te dirait?


Et puis Adr1ft est sorti avant Lone Echo en tant que jeu non VR. En dehors du problème des bouteilles d'Oxygène, j'ai aimé le jeu (en non VR). Dès que le patch VR était dispo, le jeu était injouable tellement le framerate est bas. Je n'ai pas retesté depuis.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

I'm in!

J'ai vu hier que Hellblade VR était offert dans ma bibliothèque steam pour l'achat du jeu normal et tiens, je me suis dit, pourquoi pas essayer  ::P: 

Résultat, je suis passé à la FNAC acheter un Oculus Rift S pendant les manifs gilet jaunes, ça me semblait bien, j'y connais rien à la VR, c'est la première fois que j'y touche et je m'étais pas intéressé à la chose avant  ::P: 

J'ai un MSI apache (GE72MVR) , un laptop avec GTX1070, port USB3, et port minidisplay, ça avait l'air de convenir, et en effet, ça conviens! 2 trucs a brancher au PC et c'est tout, ça roule.

J'ai fais de la place dans mon salon, 2.5*2.5m environ en safe zone, pis commencé à paramétrer. Déjà il faut télécharger l'oculus machin, bon.

Bon point pour le Rift S, je peux régler le casque pour faire de la place pour mes lunettes, lunettes de vue format aviateur, pas de soucis.  ::P: 

J'ai été un peu surpris par le coté flou sur les bords de la vision, apparemment c'est normal, faut bien positionner son casque pour avec du net au milieu du champ de vision, et pas trop bouger les yeux, plutôt la tête, faut s'y faire.

L'audio du casque est pas très fort, faudra que je prévoie d'acheter un casque audio, mais ça fais le job.

Donc je lance le "guardian", bon, ça me détecte, les pads aussi, je place le carré pas de problèmes, les caméras sur le casque me donnent une vue "monde réelle" façon vieille TV en N&B grain de réception compris, marrant.

Et là je lance les tutos... Ah ouais quand même! L'immersion!  :WTF:  J'ai des mains! Je peux prendre des trucs! La scène ou on est sur une plate-forme en hauteur je me suis mis a genoux pour regarder en bas  ::o: 

En regardant sur le net, je me suis pris Beat Saber et Robo Recall pour premiers tests (je suis plus à quelques euros près sur cette journée  ::rolleyes::  ) Et... ouais, la VR, ça marche de feu de Dieu quand même, l'impression de se déplacer ou on veut avec Robo Recall, regarder partout, interragir avec les robots en se déplacant derrière eux pour les saisir et leur arracher le crane :D Beat Saber, j'ai compris pourquoi il y a des trucs pour retenir les manettes aux poignets, seulement après avoir balancé 2 manettes a travers la pièce, pas de casse, ouf!

Par contre ça donne chaud ces conneries, a se baisser, faire des gestes, et tout, on bouge! Après une séance de genre 30-45min, il me faut une pause... (et ptretre même un bandana ou autre,, ya quelques gouttes de sueurs qui tombent dans les yeux au bout d'un moment)

Bref, très content  ::P: 

(avec tout ça j'ai pas encore téléchargé Hellblade VR... J'ai cru comprendre que celui-là se joue assis)

----------


## vectra

Gégé.
Bienvenue dedans  :;): 

Il y a des protections contre la sueur pour le Rift S, mais elles sont pas très pratiques. En même temps, tu es tombé sur deux jeux très dynamiques... Perso, je recommande de jouer face à un ventilateur voire une clim, et d'adapter son habillement en conséquence.

N'hésite point à aller sur le topic des recommandations cité plus haut afin de voir quels titres tu pourras acquérir, mais tu peux déjà rincer les démos et jeux gratuits disponibles sur Steam et l'Oculus Store. 
Autre bon plan: Viveport, qui propose 2,5 mois gratuit pour un large catalogue de jeux moyens+ (avec quelques perles).

----------


## Erokh

Ouep, beat saber chez moi, c'est en calecif et rien d'autre: mes t-shirts prennent trop cher avec ce jeu. POur le autres, c'est surtout la proximité de l'écran qui chauffe la tronche qui me donne chaud.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Merci pour les tips et la bienvenue  ::P:  Va juste falloir que je me rachète une connexion internet pour tout ce que j'ai à télécharger là...

----------


## ExPanda

Ça va encore, tu t'y mets quand il commence à faire moins chaud. Imagine pendant la canicule, c'était même pas la peine d'enfiler le casque.  ::P: 

Bienvenue donc, fais un tour sur le topic des recommandations si tu cherches à quoi jouer.

----------


## vectra

Petit retour sur *The Morrigan*, en promo sur Steam.
C'est un jeu qui rappelle énormément *Vanishing Realms* sur à peu près tous les points. La modélisation est simple mais stylisée, avec certains effets 'cubistes' sur certains éléments, mais pas du tout sur d'autres: en gros, une DA assez inspirée mais qui ne gêne pas du tout. L'ambiance est plutôt sombre, mais pas assez pour poser des problèmes avec les écrans LED. Le jeu est récent et a été pensé de A à Z pour la VR, avec des contrôles et des menus très intuitifs qui répondent bien: aussi simple qu'efficace. 
Le système de combat me plait particulièrement. Côté armes, une à deux épées, bouclier, arc; bref, du classique. Pas d'armure. Côté baston, c'est là que c'est bien: on oriente nos coups exactement comme on veut, et on touche là où on touche si l'ennemi n'a pas réussi à parer ou dévier. Et pour empêcher le waggling, les dégâts ne portent que si le coup a été assez fort, et les PV enlevés sont fonction de la puissance du coup (affichés clairement pour la peine). Il y a aussi des armes de taille ou d'estoc, voire des deux: typiquement, dans un couloir étroit, il est impossible d'utiliser de grandes armes de taille (haches), et donc on a intérêt à sortir un fleuret pour porter des estocs tout droit.
Le jeu est encore en alpha et on voit ponctuellement quelques bugs, mais ça passe. Durée de vie inférieure à 4h, mais expérience très sympathique pour 12 euros.
Le jeu a tendance à être un petit peu trop facile, et surtout à manquer de combats alors même qu'il les gère très bien: je pense qu'il faut mettre la difficulté à fond tout de suite. L'atmosphère est vraiment plaisante et bien rendue, mais le jeu est vraiment très très classique.




Un petit test sur UploadVR: https://uploadvr.com/the-morrigan-vr/

----------


## nodulle

MAJ de The Forest spécifique pour la VR aujourd'hui qui apporte le support des Index et corrige une foule de bug. Changelog ici
Il va falloir que je le relance un de ces quatre ! Ça fait longtemps que j'y ai joué.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> MAJ de The Forest spécifique pour la VR aujourd'hui qui apporte le support des Index et corrige une foule de bug. Changelog ici
> Il va falloir que je le relance un de ces quatre ! Ça fait longtemps que j'y ai joué.


Ouais j'attendais aussi un patch et je commençais à perdre patience, ça tombe bien.
Surtout qu'en ce moment j'y repensais parce que je me suis mis à Green Hell, qui est mieux foutu et plus intéressant sur certains aspects mais qui n'y a pas de VR.

----------


## vectra

Il y a aussi *Onward* qui a été MAJ.
Une nouvelle carte de barrage, et surtout le rétablissement des vieilles cartes qui avaient été enlevées le temps de les adapter au nouveau moteur graphique...


Sinon, grosse déception sur *Virtual Virtual Reality*: impossible de finir (voire même de commencer) le tuto avec le Rift S.
J'ai donc pas vu grand-chose, et par conséquent j'ai pas eu à regretter le refund.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

'tite question "motion sickness" ou cinetose et VR legs  ::P: 

J'aimerais commencer à me tester pour voir ce que je supporte et/ou apprécie.

Les démos ou jeux que j'ai essayé jusqu'ici étaient très statiques, ou utilisent un système de locomotion par téléportation. Le seul que j'ai essayé en locomotion "classique" est Compound. Un FPS rétro très sympa, le feeling des armes est très cool et c'est extrêmement fluide.

Au premier déplacement, mon cerveau a cru que j'étais en train de glisser  ::P:  J'ai essayé de me rattraper instinctivement avec mes jambes et de conserver mon équilibre comme je le ferais pour une chute ou glissade. Au bout d'1/2h quand j'ai arrêté la session, j'avais des crampes aux mollets  ::P:  Mais après quelques sessions, je n'essaie plus de me rattraper, tout les mouvements sont naturels. Je n'ai pas ressenti de nausée, juste cette sensation de glissade et devoir se rattraper au début. (un peu chaud a gérer quand on est en train de strafer en panique pour esquiver les balles et recharger en même temps  ::P:  ). Et j'ai commencé à apprécier de plus en plus l'expérience, l’immersion du mouvement "naturel" est bien meilleure que la téléportation qui en deviens un peu triste en comparaison.

J'aimerais essayer des trucs considérés plus "difficiles" coté motion sickness pour voir comment je réagi et pour profiter pleinement des sensations  ::P:  Vous avez des idées de genre petits titres "gerbotrons" gratuits pour me tester sous la main?

----------


## ExPanda

Perso je suis malade dans les simus auto...  ::unsure:: 
Si tu as Lone Echo fais un tour en passant proche de la station avec "l'extreme drifter" ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HDecBMo6pY ), c'est ma pire expérience pour le moment.  :Gerbe:

----------


## nodulle

En truc gratuit, de tête il y a :
- Rec Room, par défaut il est en téléportation mais ça peut se changer dans les options. Il faut savoir aussi que certains serveurs dans le jeu impose la téléportation car il a un cooldown qui fait parti du gameplay.
- Spider-Man: Far From Home Virtual Reality, tu peux te balader entre les building

Sinon il doit bien y avoir un rollercoaster gratuit ou en démo qui traîne sur steam.

----------


## Oyooh

Pour ma part, ma pire expérience était sur DCS (gratos), je ne maîtrise pas du tout les simulateurs de vol et j'ai "décroché". Il m'a fallu une heure pour me remettre du crash.

Je trouve que le motion sickness est bien plus gérable sur les expériences debout: je compense naturellement les mouvements avec les jambes comme si je surfais.

----------


## Fabiolo

Air-car ça peut être violent aussi avec le tangage et le roulis de la caisse volante. C'est assez facile de faire des loopings ou des tonneaux.

Sinon tu peux tester google earth en désactivant les options de conforts et en faisant du rase motte à fond.

En mode mal de crâne, il a aussi le truc de la BBC sur l'ISS, en mode sans confort, c'est assez violent aussi. C'est pas tant que ça bouge vite mais c'est toi qui déplace l'iss avec tes mains et c'est assez mal réglé.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/5..._VR_Spacewalk/

----------


## wiotts

> Sinon il doit bien y avoir un rollercoaster gratuit ou en démo qui traîne sur steam.


Tu as celui-ci, 3 circuits demo

Au passage j'ai testé *interstellar VR*, pour se croire dans un clip de daft punk sur *one more time*
Je me suis surpris en train de danser, bouger les bras et sautiller sur place  :;): , c'est plutôt bon signe !

En, revanche, je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de ma config limite pour la VR, mais dès que je bougeais la tête un peu vite, l'image avait du mal à suivre, pareil pour les déplacements.

----------


## Fabiolo

ah oué tient, je ne l'avais pas vu celui-là. Avec une version complète à 40 balles et 90% de commentaires positifs..

Avec un éditeur de niveau et le workshop intégré, on doit pouvoir télécharger pas mal de circuits, bon, il va partir en wishlist pour les prochaines soldes.

----------


## nodulle

> Au passage j'ai testé *interstellar VR*, pour se croire dans un clip de daft punk sur *one more time*
> Je me suis surpris en train de danser, bouger les bras et sautiller sur place , c'est plutôt bon signe !


Ah oui je l'ai vu passé sur ETR mais pas encore testé, merci pour le retour !  :;):

----------


## Erokh

> 'tite question "motion sickness" ou cinetose et VR legs 
> 
> J'aimerais commencer à me tester pour voir ce que je supporte et/ou apprécie.
> 
> Les démos ou jeux que j'ai essayé jusqu'ici étaient très statiques, ou utilisent un système de locomotion par téléportation. Le seul que j'ai essayé en locomotion "classique" est Compound. Un FPS rétro très sympa, le feeling des armes est très cool et c'est extrêmement fluide.
> 
> Au premier déplacement, mon cerveau a cru que j'étais en train de glisser  J'ai essayé de me rattraper instinctivement avec mes jambes et de conserver mon équilibre comme je le ferais pour une chute ou glissade. Au bout d'1/2h quand j'ai arrêté la session, j'avais des crampes aux mollets  Mais après quelques sessions, je n'essaie plus de me rattraper, tout les mouvements sont naturels. Je n'ai pas ressenti de nausée, juste cette sensation de glissade et devoir se rattraper au début. (un peu chaud a gérer quand on est en train de strafer en panique pour esquiver les balles et recharger en même temps  ). Et j'ai commencé à apprécier de plus en plus l'expérience, l’immersion du mouvement "naturel" est bien meilleure que la téléportation qui en deviens un peu triste en comparaison.
> 
> J'aimerais essayer des trucs considérés plus "difficiles" coté motion sickness pour voir comment je réagi et pour profiter pleinement des sensations  Vous avez des idées de genre petits titres "gerbotrons" gratuits pour me tester sous la main?


Je pluzzune air car (que j'avais pris sur le store occulus; il est dispo sur Steam maintenant ou pas?): Un demi-tonneau et j'avais la tête qui tourbillonnait.

----------


## wiotts

> Ah oui je l'ai vu passé sur ETR mais pas encore testé, merci pour le retour !


Fonce ! On peut lancer des confettis magiques avec ses mains  ::wub::

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Merci pour les tips a tous, je tente aircar pour commencer  ::P:

----------


## Fabiolo

> Je pluzzune air car (que j'avais pris sur le store occulus; il est dispo sur Steam maintenant ou pas?): Un demi-tonneau et j'avais la tête qui tourbillonnait.


Oui il est sur steam.

Les contrôleurs du vive ne sont pas gérés par défaut du coup il faut télécharger une config et la première que j'ai prise était bizarre, du coups je faisais un tonneau dès que je voulais aller un peu à droite, bonjour la gerbe.

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Oui _Aircar_ pour s'entraîner à la gerbe, je confirme, c'est efficace et c'est gratuit, le top ! Mais vaut mieux s’asseoir... J'dis ça, j'dis rien...

----------


## 564.3

Il y a plusieurs problèmes, la première fois que j'en ai eu des effets de bords importants c'était un jeu qui ramait (avec ma GTX 960). J'avais des framedrops quasi en permanence, et au bout de 10-15min j'ai arrêté avec mon cerveau qui s'était plus ou moins habitué. Il m'a fallu 5-10min pour m'en remettre IRL, j'avais l'impression que tout était au ralenti / désynchro. Puis encore une sensation bizarre pendant peut-être 1h.

La cinétose plus classique ça m'arrivait aussi un peu au début sur le déplacement au pad/stick avec une sorte de perte d'équilibre. Mais c'est surtout les rotations inattendues qui sont gênantes, je trouve. Je n'ai pas testé de roller-coaster, mais si ça arrive sans pouvoir anticiper, c'est une bonne recette effectivement… Les déplacements inattendus aussi, mais ça passe mieux je trouve.

Sinon dans Dirt Rally 2 pour l'instant il y a un bug dans l'implémentation SteamVR qui entraine une sorte de latence entre les mouvements de tête et de caméra. C'est pas mal non plus dans le genre de trucs à ne pas faire… Quand on est à l'arrêt et qu'on bouge la tête à fond dans tous les sens, ça se remarque bien. En conduisant ça ne me gêne pas trop vu qu'on bouge surtout la tête assez lentement pour anticiper les virages, et que c'est noyé dans le déplacement de la bagnole.
Par contre il y a 3 ans dans DR1 les dérapages me gênaient, maintenant ça passe. Peut-être surtout le manque de sensation physique en général (accélération, freinage, dérapage…) alors qu'on est dans un contexte "connu".

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Oui _Aircar_ pour s'entraîner à la gerbe, je confirme, c'est efficace et c'est gratuit, le top ! Mais vaut mieux s’asseoir... J'dis ça, j'dis rien...


Haha, Aircar, je viens de tester, et ouais, c'est vraiment excellent d'immersion! J'ai utilisé une chaise  ::P: 

Mais passé les premiers effets "tête qui tourne", j'ai apprivoisé les contrôles avec les 2 joysticks et pu me faire des tonneaux en passant entre les immeubles, c'est jouissif!

Vraiment une belle expérience, on se prends à rêver d'un jeu complet qui proposerais un monde ouvert avec une telle immersion!  ::cry::  

Sinon, pour le son du Rift S qui est un peu faible, j'ai essayé ce que j'avais sous la main, et c'est les écouteurs simples que j'avais eu avec mon téléphone chinois qui sont encore les plus confortables avec le meilleur son! Comme quoi.

Par contre les piles des manettes commencent déjà à passer dans le rouge  :tired:

----------


## FixB

> MAJ de The Forest spécifique pour la VR aujourd'hui qui apporte le support des Index et corrige une foule de bug. Changelog ici
> Il va falloir que je le relance un de ces quatre ! Ça fait longtemps que j'y ai joué.


Il est en promo en ce moment, donc je me tâte... Il vaut le coup en VR??

----------


## Hideo

C'est un super bon jeu pancake, tu perdras pas tes sous de toute façon. 
J'avais teste a la sortie, il manquait quelques trucs genre (les POI, vitaux) et la VR rendait certaines taches plus faciles (couper du bois, tabasser les mobs) mais depuis y'a deux grosses maj qui sont sorties et je sais qu'ils ont corrige énormément de choses (genre les POI).
Le bonus c'est que c'est jouable en Desktop/VR en fonction de l'envie et en coop.

Je viens de changer ma becanne ca fait partie des trucs que je veux relancer.

----------


## vectra

Il y a le canadien et son KS de jeu à la Blade Runner.
Visiblement, ils ont fait un truc à la Air Car, mais avec de vrais décors... Espérons que la liberté de vol suive aussi!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ctions/low-fi/

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Bon ben backé, pfff!  :tired:

----------


## Rodwin

Les canards étaient sur le pont ce soir, et la galaxie a été sauvée (presque) à chaque fois !
Si vous voulez voir nos aventures, suivez le guide : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/480521182?t=12m05s

----------


## Ngo Toumba

> Par contre les piles des manettes commencent déjà à passer dans le rouge


Deux paires de batteries pour pouvoir recharger une paire pendant qu'on joue.

Et aussi, il me semble que la charge dure plus longtemps si on retire les piles quand on ne joue pas.

----------


## wiotts

> Les canards étaient sur le pont ce soir, et la galaxie a été sauvée (presque) à chaque fois !
> Si vous voulez voir nos aventures, suivez le guide : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/480521182?t=12m05s


Oula ! Nous étions filmés à noter insu !  :Cell: 
On va peut-être pouvoir comprendre pourquoi nous n'avons pas pu faire le dernier saut sur notre première mission...

----------


## nodulle

Surtout la première mission, celle où on étaient en rodage... Elle ne rend pas hommage à ce formidable équipage de Starfleet !  ::o:

----------


## Fabiolo

> Les canards étaient sur le pont ce soir, et la galaxie a été sauvée (presque) à chaque fois !
> Si vous voulez voir nos aventures, suivez le guide : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/480521182?t=12m05s


Vous ne faite pas une alerte sur le topic du jeux pour ces events?

----------


## wiotts

Bha disons que lorsque c'est un peu trop "prévu à l'avance" avec un horaire et tout, ça finit souvent avec des retard, un empêchement de dernière minute.
Sur le tas, on est au moins certain de ce qui se passe.

Exemple hier sur le canal CanardVR :



> [Hier, à 21:12]
> Medjes:
> 	bon, ben qui pour un star trek là maintenant ou 21h30 ?
> 
> [Hier, à 21:19]
> Rodwin:
> 	Star trek !
> 
> [Hier, à 21:21]
> ...


et 21h40 pour le décollage !

Cela n'empêche pas si possible d'organiser des event à l'avance, surtout pour réunir beaucoup de joueurs
Mais avoir le steam canardVR en fond permet également d'organiser des trucs

----------


## Hideo

Ce genre de truc partent souvent du chat steam wai.

Pour tout ceux qui voudraient le rejoindre : lien qui va bien.

----------


## vectra

*Red Matter* à 12.49€?
Sur l'Oculus Store. Take ou Taaaaake?  :Vibre: 

*The Morrigan* est également au même prix: de l'alpha, mais de la balle...

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Oui et Wilson's Heart à 11€. J'ai pris les deux...

Maintenant j'attends Beat Saber et Dirt Rally 2.0 à 10 € ::rolleyes::

----------


## vectra

Dirt Rally, possible.
Par contre, Beat Saber, Robo Recall, Lone Echo et tous les jeux "de premier plan": ça n'arrive *jamais*.
Ja-mais.
Ni sur Steam, ni sur Oculus.

Habitue-toi à lâcher le prix fort pour eux...
Beat Saber était à seulement 20€ quand il était en Early: à cette époque, c'était ze bon plan. Là, 30 euros, ça fait un peu mal mais c'est la life

----------


## vectra

*Sairento* à 19.59€ sur Steam.

A ma connaissance, c'est le plus bas prix sur toutes plate-formes confondues.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Lone Echo il ya eu UNE promo unefois. Robo Recall comme il était offert a tous les possesseurs du rift original, je ne l'ai jamais vu en soldes.

Il y a pas mal de soldes VR en ce moment

https://isthereanydeal.com/#/filter:...,&pl/windowsmr

----------


## vectra

Eagle Flight à 6€, To The Top à 9€: ça vaut le coup à donf selon moi.
Duck Season à 13€: je pense que ça se tente également.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/s...Reality&page=1

----------


## FixB

Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore: Dirt Rally est gratuit ce week-end (et il reste ensuite dans votre bibliothèque):
https://www.dirtgame.com/fr/blog/52587

----------


## 564.3

Je me suis fait une session de The Forest avec le dernier patch.
Ils ont surtout corrigé des bugs et ajouté la gestion indépendante des doigts (Index). C'est marrant mais ça n'a pas d'impact. L'ergonomie est toujours de qualité "portage mieux que pire" à base de boutons et de pointeurs laser. Ça manque de quick slots quand même…

J'ai aussi galéré parce que je n'arrivais pas à sortir de ma petite cabane (y compris par la fenêtre), et tenté de récupérer de la viande grillée au feu de camp (pas possible sur écran non plus à priori, on ne peut que manger directement).

Enfin c'est bien quand même une fois qu'on s'y est un peu réhabitué. De toute façon il n'y a pas mieux dans le genre en VR.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore: Dirt Rally est gratuit ce week-end (et il reste ensuite dans votre bibliothèque):
> https://www.dirtgame.com/fr/blog/52587


Pour rappel, il faut utiliser ReVive pour ceux qui n'ont pas un casque Oculus.
Je joue au 2 depuis qu'il supporte la VR, mais le 1 reste bien. Le rendu graphique m'avait l'air mieux équilibré pour la VR, notamment.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Salut les amis, j'ai choppé un oculus cv1 d'occasion et j'aimerais le faire tester à des vieux, dont un vieux qui a quelques problèmes cognitifs et de coordination.
Donc on est en mode "pour épater les copains".
J'ai testé The Blu que je trouve bien nul. J'ai beaucoup aimé le truc de démo de l'oculus avec le robot donc je vais sûrement le ressortir. Je pensais à the climb que j'ai essayé, ça aurait pu être marrant mais le coup de ma magnésie à mettre toutes les 30 secondes risque de pas mal ruiner l'expérience "touriste".

J'ai joué à superhot qui est fendard et lone echo qui est chouette mais je pense pas que ça fera l'affaire  :^_^: 

Je vais aussi tester les trucs qui sont listés sur le premier message de ce sujet mais si vous avez de'autres idées à me proposer je suis preneur !

----------


## JulLeBarge

The Lab ou Google Earth c'est sympa pour les "vieux". Mes parents avaient bien aimé.

----------


## nodulle

> Je vais aussi tester les trucs qui sont listés sur le premier message de ce sujet mais si vous avez de'autres idées à me proposer je suis preneur !


Tu peux aller faire un tour sur le topic des recommandations, il y a également des trucs gratuits !  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Je vais aussi tester les trucs qui sont listés sur le premier message de ce sujet mais si vous avez d'autres idées à me proposer je suis preneur !


Google Earth sans locomotion. Faut préparer quelques bookmarks au préalable, sinon je ne sais pas s'il y a moyen d'aller à des endroits à la volée en tapant une adresse par exemple.

Des trucs de photogrammétrie ou d'exploration semi-interactive avec de la téléportation, du genre les environnements Steam (il y en a des très bien dans tous les styles, y compris avec de l'interactivité du genre Ilia's Retreat).
Sinon il y a aussi Realities (photogrammétrie de qualité) ou Google Light Fields (certains environnements sont bien bluffants, surtout pour les jeux de lumière).

Ou un jeu de tennis de table par exemple, si c'est leur truc. C'est super intuitif.

----------


## vectra

Raaaah  :Vibre: 

J'ai acheté un volant à 15 balles sur LBC.
Y marche très bien sur *Dirt Rally*  :Vibre: 
C'est de la tuerie qui tue.

Mais pas sur *KartKraft* malheureusement: refund direct donc.
Vous avez des jeux à conseiller, un peu plus arcade que simu, pour bien rigolol en VR?

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Merci pour vos suggestions !
J'ai essayé Google Earth c'est vrai que c'est impressionnant en plus d'être planant.

J'ai essayé beat saber, c'est super fun comme jeu. Je pense que je pourrai faire essayer genre le premier niveau.

J'ai essayé AirCar, c'est très chouette et le cockpit y a pas à dire c'est toujours de la tuerie niveau immersion, par contre les contrôles sont complexes pour qqun qui n'y connaît rien, et si on bouge vite l'estomac a très très rapidement envie de vouloir faire ressortir des trucs (chez moi en tout cas  :^_^: ).

Je vais continuer mon exploration !

----------


## Erokh

> Raaaah 
> 
> J'ai acheté un volant à 15 balles sur LBC.
> Y marche très bien sur *Dirt Rally* 
> C'est de la tuerie qui tue.
> 
> Mais pas sur *KartKraft* malheureusement: refund direct donc.
> Vous avez des jeux à conseiller, un peu plus arcade que simu, pour bien rigolol en VR?


Project cars. Sinon malheureusement, y'a assez peu de jeu arcade en VR (parce qu'entre autres il faut prévoir une vue cockpit digne de ce nom)

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Raaaah 
> 
> J'ai acheté un volant à 15 balles sur LBC.
> Y marche très bien sur *Dirt Rally* 
> C'est de la tuerie qui tue.
> 
> Mais pas sur *KartKraft* malheureusement: refund direct donc.
> Vous avez des jeux à conseiller, un peu plus arcade que simu, pour bien rigolol en VR?


C'est quel volant que tu as pris ? J'avais pareil en début d'année avec un Logitech Driving Force Pro mais j'ai pas du tout aimé les sensations sur Dirt et PC2. L'impression de conduire un semi-remorque. Le fait que le truc ne tienne pas correctement à mon bureau n'a pas aidé non plus...

----------


## vectra

Ferrari machin GT retour force 310. Je crois.
Je l'ai eu à 15 balles hein. Et pour ce prix, no regretz: le volant au pad, c'est juste une sombre plaisanterie.
(aucun contrôle sur les grands angles, très durs à sortir qui plus est).

http://www.thrustmaster.com/fr_FR/pr...e-racing-wheel


C'est loin d'être un volant de luxe, mais tu contrôles intuitivement et avec une précision très correcte l'angle de ton virage. Sachant que le volant a une course qui ne doit pas dépasser 340 degrés, et qu'il revient tout seul au centre, avec une force de résistance non négligeable, mais ça va.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ouai ça ressemble beaucoup à celui que j'ai. C'est le taux de retour de force qui m'a gêné, et j'ai jamais réussi à le configurer correctement pour qu'il soit moins dur. Je lutte contre le volant en permanence, ce qui n'est pas du tout réaliste par rapport à mon expérience de conduite.

Et le truc fait un boucan du diable en plus, ma compagne étant dans la même pièce ça l'a vite saoulé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon en parcourant ma liste de recommandations Steam je viens de tomber sur ce jeu de kart arcade en EA:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Touring_Karts/

ça semble sympa pour un jeu arcade et les reviews Steam semblent plutôt bonnes.

----------


## vectra

Merci, je vais voir ça  :;): 
KartKraft était sympa pour faire quelques tours avec la manette, mais c'est juste injouable en vrai. Le non-support de mon volant est juste un no-go. Dommage...

----------


## JulLeBarge

Par contre le jeu est nouveau donc Steam n'indique quel casque sont supportés ni si les volants sont supportés...
Si jamais tu le prends je suis preneur d'un retour  :;): 

EDIT d'après les reviews il supporte bien le volant et même volant + controleur VR pour lancer les power ups  ::lol::

----------


## vectra

de force :clown:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> de force :clown:


 :Facepalm:

----------


## vectra

:Drum:

----------


## vectra

Un répertoire des RPG dispo en VR:

https://vrtodaymagazine.com/best-vr-rpg-games/

----------


## malmoutt3

Je ne sais pas si ça été dit, mais tout les mercredis Steam met des jeux VR en promo pour une semaine. En ce moment il y a 6 jeux dont Moss, Talos principle et Jet island le jeu pour ceux qui ont l'estomac bien accroché. Bon c'est bien mais pas top dans les réductions, mais ça peut le faire.
De plus Dirt rally est gratuit jusqu'à ce soir je crois.

Sinon en ce moment je teste pas mal de jeu, et je dois dire que j'ai quelques beaux moments, mais je suis quand même pas mal déçu du peu d'évolution depuis 2 ans. Je me réserve les "gros titres" comme Lone Echo, Blade and Sorcery et Moss, pour plus tard, mais quand même. 
En plus, dans les jeux qui le supportent, je joue avec natural locomotion Feet où on se déplace physiquement en faisant des petits pas, et au bout de 2/3h de sessions je finis rincé. Hier j'ai arrêté une session de the forest quand j'ai compris que je devrais couper et transporter 30 arbres pour me faire une cabane  :Emo: . Mais même sans ça, la VR c'est physique. J'ai fini Superhot d'une traite, et à force de vouloir faire Neo pour éviter les balles, j'avais le bas du dos en compote.
J'attends de pied ferme Boneworks ou les futurs jeux Valve. La vr a clairement besoin d'interaction plus poussée pour la présence. En l'état actuel, les mains traversent souvent le décor dont les parties sont souvent rigides, ça enlève pour beaucoup la magie si particulière de la VR.

----------


## zorglub1422

Merci pour le jeu gratos, c'est cool . Par contre comment ça se lance en VR ? (SteamVR/Index)

----------


## vectra

Ouh!
*Project Cars 2* en VR  :Perfect: 

Bon OK, je suis nul. Mais je progresse  :Vibre: 

Volant et Rift S reconnus par défaut, c'est quand-même la classe...

Mais bon, comme dans Dirt Rally, le problème, c'est que je suis une grosse bouse qui part de très, très loin.
Les deux jeux sont quand-même très impressionnants chacun dans leur genre.

----------


## vectra

> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Touring_Karts/
> 
> ça semble sympa pour un jeu arcade et les reviews Steam semblent plutôt bonnes.


Ah pardon, mais je pensais plutôt à des trucs genre Gran Turismo ou NFS (avec des Karts ou pas), où grosso modo tu as des jolis karts/voitures qui font vroum-vroum mais dont le pilotage est fortement simplifié pour les nazes.
Là c'est plutôt Mario Kart. Pourquoi pas d'ailleurs: ça peut être sympa de jouer une main sur le volant et l'autre sur le flingue, pourvu que le volant soit reconnu.

----------


## Fabiolo

Tient d'ailleurs, quant le volant est reconnu, tu arrives bien à le placer sur ton bureau pour que sa position colle avec le virtuel, ou c'est galère?

Et quant ça marche, ta main en vr est bien positionnée sur le volant, ou il faut un peu de roleplay mental?

----------


## vectra

Je peux pauser et forcer Oculus à me remettre dans la bonne position dans ma voiture, mais ça marche par défaut sur PCars2.
J'ai eu un peu plus de mal sur Dirt Rally, qui a tendance à me mettre de l'autre côté de la portière quand j'alterne entre conduites à gauche et à droite, mais en général il obéit au reset.

Le casque n'a pas les moyens de suivre mes mains sur le volant IRL, mais dans la pratique, au vu de la difficulté, j'ai juste pas le temps de remarquer ça.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ah pardon, mais je pensais plutôt à des trucs genre Gran Turismo ou NFS (avec des Karts ou pas), où grosso modo tu as des jolis karts/voitures qui font vroum-vroum mais dont le pilotage est fortement simplifié pour les nazes.
> Là c'est plutôt Mario Kart. Pourquoi pas d'ailleurs: ça peut être sympa de jouer une main sur le volant et l'autre sur le flingue, pourvu que le volant soit reconnu.


Sur PC2 tu peux activer pas mal d'aide à la conduite qui simplifient grandement le maniement de la voiture. C'est ce que j'ai fait chez moi vu que je suis nul également (et que je joue au pad).
Sur Dirt Rally c'est plus compliqué, même avec les aides je suis vraiment nul. Du coup j'ai laissé tomber le jeu

----------


## vectra

Dirt Rally, j'y parviens plutôt bien avec la Mini, et la course en Grèce qui n'est pas trop difficile.

Après, je ne comprends rien à ce que me dit mon coéquipier, je n'arrive pas à voir ma vitesse sans me plantouze, et jusqu'à peu je n'arrivais pas à freiner à cause d'un pédalier trop léger (*)
Je m'en sors parce que la tenue de route est bonne et que j'apprends un seul parcours par coeur, mais c'est pas tellement du gameplay normal ça.
Dès que je change de voiture/piste, je pars en tête-à-queue...

Mais le jeu est vraiment bien: la piste monte, descend, elle est très irrégulière: ça rend à merveille en VR où toute la 3D est perçue, surtout quand la voiture réagit en fonction de ce sur quoi elle route.
Il faut juste rester en piste.

(protip: comme dans la vraie vie, c'est le même pied qui active l'accélérateur et le frein; et donc l'autre pied sert à maintenir le pédalier en place)

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'était pareil pour moi, les premières courses avec la mini sont faisables, mais dès qu'on évolue un peu dans la carrière ça devient trop dur pour moi, et pourtant je suis pas bien loin !

Je veux un Forza en VR moi !

----------


## Erokh

Je rêve d'un Forza horizon en VR, perso.

Pour fabiolo: la position par rapport au volant est plus ou moins bien reconnue selon les vehicules (position/taille du volant/orientation). Après, que ce soit dans pc2 ou dirt, tu peux faire comme dans la vraie vie et régler le siege ingame pour monter/descendre/rapprocher/éloigner ton point de vue.les autres différences n'ont jamais gêné mon immersion.

Pour les bras, non ça ne suis pas du tout mes mouvements. Dans dirt j'ai désactivé les bras.du pilote car de toute façon ça bride l'animation du volant. Au moins sans les bras j'ai des mouvements 1:1 entre le volant réel et ingame. Project cars, il faudrait que je le fasse, car les mouvements de bras du pilote peuvent me perturber un peu, parfois.

En fait ce qui me gène le plus dans dirt rally, c'est de voir mes pieds même quand je regarde la route bien droit. Et je sais pas dire si c'est normal ou pas.

----------


## 564.3

Dans Dirt Rally 1, ne vous retournez surtout pas  ::ninja:: 

Au moins dans DR2 la voiture est complète.
Par contre le compromis entre rendu et perfs est moins fin je trouve. Le truc qui change tout c'est le paramètre "shader" et il n'y a que low ou high.
Low c'est trop moche pour moi, alors je mets en high et je force la reprojection pour éviter les sautes d'humeur selon la complexité de rendu dans tel ou tel secteur. J'espère qu'ils vont améliorer les perfs ou mettre une option medium.
Sinon un bug dont j'aimerais bien la correction avec la version OpenVR, c'est une sorte de latence de la caméra quand on est dans la bagnole. À l'arrêt c'est assez gênant, en course ça va tant qu'on ne bouge pas trop la tête.

Pour le placement, en général il y a une touche pour recentrer la vue dans ces jeux. On s'installe bien et regarde dans l'axe, puis on appuie sur le bouton et c'est calibré.
Des fois je me décale un peu avant d'appuyer plutôt que régler quelque chose ailleurs, si le placement prévu ne me convient pas.
Dans DR2 j'avais des conflits avec OpenVRAdvancedSettings, ça déconnait un max. Je me suis quand même fait quelques courses en étant sur le toit de la bagnole, c'est marrant 5min sauf qu'on ne voit pas le tableau de bord.

----------


## vectra

Perso, un truc aussi con que GTA me satisferai déjà pas mal.

----------


## 564.3

> Perso, un truc aussi con que GTA me satisferai déjà pas mal.


Il y a un simulateur de conduite en ville que j'ai pris en solde mais toujours pas testé. Par contre ce n'est pas vraiment du genre arcade, même si ça a l'air un peu pété.
Et j'ai eu une phase Euro Truck Simulator aussi. Mais depuis cet été c'est DR2 à fond (sauf dans les virages  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## vectra

Je veux bien le titre de ton jeu en solde. S'il supporte le volant  :Vibre:

----------


## zorglub1422

> Merci pour le jeu gratos, c'est cool . 
> 
> 
> Par contre comment ça se lance en VR ? (SteamVR/Index)




A moinsse que ce soit totalement évident

----------


## vectra

Si le casque est branché, ça passe direct en VR.
Rien à faire, en tous cas pour le Rift S.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Me semble avoir vu quelque part que pour les casques non-oculus, il faut passer par le logiciel oculus malgré tout pour que ça fonctionne.

----------


## 564.3

> Merci pour le jeu gratos, c'est cool . Par contre comment ça se lance en VR ? (SteamVR/Index)


Ah j'avais raté cette question. Même la version distribuée sur Steam n'utilise pas OpenVR, seulement l'API d'Oculus.
Faut installer ReVive et l'appli Oculus: https://github.com/LibreVR/Revive

Il y en a qui bricolent en récupérant le minimum vital plutôt qu'installer tout Oculus Home, mais je n'ai pas testé. Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai plus lancé tout ça…

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je veux bien le titre de ton jeu en solde. S'il supporte le volant


City Car Driving: https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...y_Car_Driving/
Ça supporte les volants d'après la description. Ce n'est pas en soldes en ce moment, mais tu peux toujours le wishlister.
Plutôt dans le genre jeu d'auto-école en fait, avec quelques challenges. Il y a un support Steam Workshop, à voir ce que ça vaut.

----------


## zorglub1422

Yes, bah j'ai pas trouvé. 
J'ai l'oculus Home, et Revive déjà installé (comme j'ai le Rift S dont je ne doute pas que ça fonctionne, le jeu étant apparu de suite dans Oculus Home) et l'Index. 
Mais pas moyen de faire apparaître DR dans le Revive Overlay. Testé via "Inject et "Patch".

----------


## 564.3

> Yes, bah j'ai pas trouvé. 
> J'ai l'oculus Home, et Revive déjà installé (comme j'ai le Rift S dont je ne doute pas que ça fonctionne, le jeu étant apparu de suite dans Oculus Home) et l'Index. 
> Mais pas moyen de faire apparaître DR dans le Revive Overlay. Testé via "Inject et "Patch".


Ah ok, j'avais vu des discussions sur Reddit à ce sujet mais depuis il y a eu des nouvelles versions de ReVive, donc je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il faut faire de nos jours.
Normalement faut faire patch et simplement lancer le jeu, si t'as bien la version Steam. Je ne sais plus s'il était dans l'overlay chez moi, je le lançais simplement.

----------


## zorglub1422

Je n'ai pas vérifié si ce sont les dernières, mais probablement, l'install datant du mois de juillet.

Sinon j'ai réussi à le lancer comme ceci pour ceux qui voudraient creuser plus avant/s'amuser à bricoler :
(j'arrête ici et ressortirais le Rift S car il y un problème de fenêtre clignotante devant les yeux (plus une histoire de hauteur, t'es au dessus de la voiture, pas testé le rescale ceci-dit).

Have Oculus rift software installed
NOT USE PATCH!
NOT BE A DUM DUM AND COPY OVER "LibRemixed32_1.dll" you dont need it, it will crash you back to the desktop.

Copy the following files from the Revive folders into your SteamLibrary\SteamApps\common\DiRT Rally:
ReviveInjector_x86.exe
LibRevive32_1.dll
openvr_api.dll
xinput1_3.dll

Rename your "drt.exe" to "temp.exe"
rename "ReviveInjector_x86.exe" to "drt.exe" --- you know where this is going right?
Hover over "temp.exe" and press shift and rightclick your mouse. And select "Copy as path"
Go to the properties of dirt rally in Steam and press that "Set Launch options" button.
paste the path there and press Ok
And do not delete the quotes, you need them.
Launch Dirt rally from Steam... enjoy.

Necessite SteamVr non démarré·

source : 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Vive/commen..._make_it_work/

----------


## 564.3

> Je n'ai pas vérifié si ce sont les dernières, mais probablement, l'install datant du mois de juillet.


Il y a eu plusieurs versions depuis juillet. Je n'ai pas regardé le détail des changements, mais c'est peut-être plus simple maintenant.
Si j'avais la place sur mon HDD j'aurais bien gardé DR1 installé pour comparer à DR2 plus précisément qu'un vague souvenir, et faire quelques mesures de perf. Je crois que je vais finir par craquer quand même.

----------


## vectra

*First Person Tennis* à 15€ sur l'Oculus Store.
Jeu mitigé: très bien fait, mais avec pas mal de lourdeurs. Au prix le plus bas depuis bien longtemps.

Encore une 'tite session de *Dirt Rally* 1 hier soir.
Maintenant que je suis habitué au pédalier, ça passe vraiment très bien. Sur la Mini, j'arrive à passer premier du classement en quelques tours seulement.
Après, j'ai testé des monstres plus modernes, et là ça devient des trucs d'extra-terrestres...

J'aime bien le principe du Rally à cause des décors et du relief (dénivelés, grosses irrégularités de la piste), qui rendent mortellement bien en VR, ça plus les soubresauts de la voiture qui sont bien rendus en conduite intérieure.

----------


## Fabiolo

Il est cool first person, en plus il gère le multi, faudra se faire une partie un jour.

----------


## malmoutt3

Les mercredis VR specials de Valve sont renouvellés, In death à -70% et assez sympa comme rogue like fps tir à l'arc.
Elite dangerous est également à -70%.

----------


## vectra

Ils sont tous bien, ceux en promo cette semaine  ::o: 
*To the top* à 10€  ::o:

----------


## 564.3

> Il est cool first person, en plus il gère le multi, faudra se faire une partie un jour.


Mmh il y a toujours des aspects dans les retours qui m'ont un peu refroidi (déplacements auto notamment), mais faudra que je le prenne à l'occase.


Sinon un dev VR de Valve a un peu parlé de leur façon de bosser: https://www.roadtovr.com/valve-kerry...action-design/
En tous cas, il y aura des portes avec un bon compromis entre réalisme et facilité d'usage dans leur prochain jeu  ::ninja:: 
Il n'a pas eu le droit de dire autre chose à propos du jeu, à part qu'il ne sait pas quand il sortira et que ce n'est pas lui qui décide.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Les mercredis VR specials de Valve sont renouvellés, In death à -70% et assez sympa comme rogue like fps tir à l'arc.
> Elite dangerous et également à -70%.


Mais pourquoi les jeux sont présentés avec cette espèce d'effet 3D pourri ?

----------


## malmoutt3

> Mais pourquoi les jeux sont présentés avec cette espèce d'effet 3D pourri ?


Je sais pas de quoi tu parles  ::lol::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Chez moi ça donne ça sur le navigateur:

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Ce soir, j'ai battu mon premier son en mode "expert" sur Beat Saber!  ::cry:: 

I am a Dwarf!  ::P:  (Sur Diggy Diggy hole, pour ceux qui connaissent pas  :tired: )

----------


## vectra

*Eve Gunjack* était à 2.5€ cette semaine sur Oculus.
Une expérience assise où on tire/reloade au pad, et vise avec la tête. Ben en fait, c'est simple mais assez addictif. 
Un jeu simple (wave shooter de vaisseaux et astéroïdes), mais bien léché...

----------


## 564.3

> Chez moi ça donne ça sur le navigateur


Ah ouais, j'ai aussi ça dans le client Steam. J'ai supposé que t'avais mis la nouvelle UI beta, mais pas besoin.
Bizarre, avec Firefox c'est bien à plat, avec un effet quand on passe le curseur dessus quand même

----------


## malmoutt3

> Chez moi ça donne ça sur le navigateur:


pas moi, ni sur steam, ni dans le navigateur. Après on connait tous steam. Perso j'hallucine parfois sur les fonctions de recherche, je suis incapable de faire une fonction recherche de promo de jeux VR par ordre de pourcentage de réduction, alors que c'est quelque chose que je peux faire dans pas mal de store sur le net.


Sinon j'ai fini Sacralith,en ce moment à -40% (12e) sur steam.


J'ai mis 1h35 en mode normal. Bon ben c'est un super jeu de tir à l'arc, il y a une petite histoire, les graphismes passent bien, c'est bien fini. Le concept c'est qu'on accompagne et protège des "chevaliers" face à des ennemis assez variés. Le gameplay est simple, on tire, on se déplace par téléportation sur certains points, on a des bonus, mais on peut également évoluer grâce à un arbre de compétence. Les niveaux sont un peu inégaux, surtout vers la fin, les headshots deviennent difficile sur les derniers ennemis.
C'est pas le jeu du siècle mais on transpire bien et perso j'ai pris mon pied. Assez ardu sur certains passages même en normal, mais les points de sauvegarde peuvent sauver la mise.
Le petit défaut qui peut bien embêter parfois, c'est la façon dont on prends une flèche dans la main. Le jeu réclame tellement de rapidité qu'on ne peut pas aller la chercher dans le dos, mais il faut quand même être à l'extrémité du champ de vision, sinon aucune flèche n'apparait. Du coup, parfois on se retrouve sans flèche, parfois elle spawn alors qu'on a déjà tendu la corde, le rendu est maladroit par moment. De même avec l'axe de l'arc, il est pensé pour être un peu en biais, personnellement je trouve ça moyen pour la précision, j'ai dû m'habituer, mais chacun son truc. Je ne pense pas que ce soit dû au Knuckles car les mains sont bien positionnées.
Le jeu a une bonne rejouabilité je pense, les meilleurs scores affichés en fin de niveau sont assez impressionnants ! Certains sont des véritables tueurs !

Par contre, c'est quand même là où on voit le savoir faire de Valve, je n'ai vu aucun jeu de tir à l'arc meilleur que celui de the lab au niveau de la sensation, de la façon naturelle dont tout se fait. Il y a toujours quelque chose qui ne va pas, le feeling est toujours moins bon. Et pourtant, hormis Apex construct, j'ai joué à Elven assassin, In death et Sacralith  qui sont je crois les 3 gros jeux autour de cette sorte de gameplay. Assez fou quand même que Valve explose tout le monde avec un jeu vieux de 3 ans.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Espire 1 va avoir de la concurrence.
Panther VR est développé par le studio derrière Skyworld. Le lien vers la campagne kickstarter.

La vidéo qui va bien :

----------


## ExPanda

> Ils sont tous bien, ceux en promo cette semaine 
> *To the top* à 10€


Ah ben merci de l'avoir dit pour To the top, vu que Steam le mettait pas dans ses promos VR...  ::(: 




> Mais pourquoi les jeux sont présentés avec cette espèce d'effet 3D pourri ?


Effet VR mec.  :Cigare: 




> Ce soir, j'ai battu mon premier son en mode "expert" sur Beat Saber! 
> 
> I am a Dwarf!  (Sur Diggy Diggy hole, pour ceux qui connaissent pas )


gg.
Je vois pas la chanson par contre, c'est dans les nouvelles ? Ça me fait penser que je l'ai pas lancé depuis un moment maintenant lui...

----------


## Tankodesantniki

C'est une map custom, téléchargée avec BeastSaber. Je trie les chansons par nombre de téléchargement ou de "finis" et regarde le ratio pouces haut/bas pour me donner une idée de quoi télécharger. C'est là que j'ai vu "Diggy Diggy Hole" chanson que je connaissait et je me suis dis qu'il fallait absolument que je l'essaye  ::P:

----------


## Fabiolo

Beat Saber a son topic maintenant, si on peut éviter de continuer à flooder ce topic avec ce serait cool  :;): 

Bon sinon j'ai pris une douche froide avec les dernières déclarations de Valve sur le réalisme de leur jeu concernant l'ouverture et la fermeture des portes.

Oué les mecs trouvent génial leur concept alors que tous les jeux VR depuis 2016 le font....

----------


## vectra

Non mais tu te rends compte: quand tu ouvres la porte, elle s'ouvre  ::love:: 

Sérieusement, je comprends bien qu'il y a beaucoup de choses à simuler quand tu as un contrôleur index qui te permet de saisir la clenche, de la basculer, puis de régler l'ouverture de la porte avec un geste précis.
Mais pour la majorité des gens avec un contrôleur lambda, y'a rien à simuler.

----------


## Fabiolo

Oui je veux bien mais quant ils comparent ça au fait d'appuyer sur la touche "E" d'un jeu classique. C'est bon, on a passé ce stade depuis un moment quoi.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Non mais tu te rends compte: quand tu ouvres la porte, elle s'ouvre 
> 
> Sérieusement, je comprends bien qu'il y a beaucoup de choses à simuler quand tu as un contrôleur index qui te permet de saisir la clenche, de la basculer, puis de régler l'ouverture de la porte avec un geste précis.
> Mais pour la majorité des gens avec un contrôleur lambda, y'a rien à simuler.


A mon sens, l'interactivité c'est la base sur laquelle l'illusion du monde fait naître la présence.  Il n'y a qu'à regarder la différence entre Blade and Sorcery et Skyrim, et encore on ne parle que d'interactivité au niveau combat. Au niveau simulation de vol, Vtol avec son cockpit cliquable est également une réussite.
Si on arrive à pousser au niveau de l'interaction avec le monde, on fera un grand pas. Malheureusement, il faut que des personnes montrent la voie car actuellement, hormis certaines exceptions, les jeux sont quand même incroyablement peu immersifs, et restent très simples dans leur approche du monde. Alors c'est limité par le hardware c'est clair, mais je trouve qu'on en a peu fait en comparaison du potentiel de cette gen.
Le hardware, parlons en, en 2018, Gabe a dit que Valve étaient jaloux de la capacité de Nintendo a créer une unité entre le hardware et du software, en gros a créer une nouvelle façon de jouer. Et c'est ce qu'ils sont en train de faire je pense. Pour cela, il faut tout repenser de long en large, et à mon avis il faut se poser des questions qui semblent connes au premier abord.

----------


## vectra

Déjà, remplacer la souris par des mouvements de tête, c'est un énorme bond en avant. Et y'en a plein d'autres effectués et encore possibles avec la VR...

Le problème, c'est déjà d'avoir des casques et contrôleurs qui permettent aux gens normaux de jouer plus d'une heure d'affilée et de leur donner envie de continuer à jouer. A mon sens, la plupart des casques de génération 1 n'ont pas bien rempli ce rôle.
Donc, sur une base d'utilisateurs incertaine, c'est difficile de demander à des programmeurs de faire des titres spécifiques à la VR d'une part, et d'investir lourdement en R&D pour mettre au point de nouveaux mécanismes d'interaction et de gameplay d'autre part. Valve, Nintendo et Facebook y parviennent plus ou moins, mais tu peux pas demander ça à des indés.

Après, c'est sûr qu'il y a énormément à faire en VR...

----------


## malmoutt3

Oui c'est vrai, c'est là où on a de la chance qu'Oculus, Valve et Sony investissent dans la VR. Mais en attendant, je croyais que ça avancerait plus vite.
Il faut se rendre compte, qu'on a à l'heure actuelle des jeux pas mal (Lone echo), des jeux d'arcade (beat saber) ou des bribes de jeux (aircar, blade and sorcery etc.). Quand on arrivera à faire un seul contenant les qualités de tout les autres jeux, ont aura peut être enfin un system seller. Et je ne parle pas d'interaction ou de porte, mais simplement d'arriver à mettre dans un seul jeu, toutes les qualités des jeux actuels. un skyrim ou fallout bien porté aurait pu faire la différence, mais malheureusement...

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Beat Saber a son topic maintenant, si on peut éviter de continuer à flooder ce topic avec ce serait cool


Remarque rapide: "flooder" n'est pas un terme "cool": A la base ça se veut plutôt péjoratif voire insultant en fonction du contexte. A la première lecture de ta remarque je l'ai plutôt mal pris, je voulais dire.  :tired:  Pardon pour le petit HS là encore.  ::P:

----------


## Fabiolo

Boa non faut pas le prendre mal, j'aurais du mettre un petit smiley avec.

C'est juste qu'on a "lutté" pour avoir une section dédiée, du coup si on continue à tout poster sur un seul topic, c'est un peu dommage.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A mon sens, l'interactivité c'est la base sur laquelle l'illusion du monde fait naître la présence.  Il n'y a qu'à regarder la différence entre Blade and Sorcery et Skyrim, et encore on ne parle que d'interactivité au niveau combat. Au niveau simulation de vol, Vtol avec son cockpit cliquable est également une réussite.
> Si on arrive à pousser au niveau de l'interaction avec le monde, on fera un grand pas. Malheureusement, il faut que des personnes montrent la voie car actuellement, hormis certaines exceptions, les jeux sont quand même incroyablement peu immersifs, et restent très simples dans leur approche du monde. Alors c'est limité par le hardware c'est clair, mais je trouve qu'on en a peu fait en comparaison du potentiel de cette gen.
> Le hardware, parlons en, en 2018, Gabe a dit que Valve étaient jaloux de la capacité de Nintendo a créer une unité entre le hardware et du software, en gros a créer une nouvelle façon de jouer. Et c'est ce qu'ils sont en train de faire je pense. Pour cela, il faut tout repenser de long en large, et à mon avis il faut se poser des questions qui semblent connes au premier abord.


On est d'accord, mais sur l'ensemble des jeux VR que j'ai testé, j'ai constaté plutôt l'inverse, à savoir des jeux qui intègrent la VR et ont compris que l'immersion compte vraiment.

Il y a eu quelques ratés dans certaines petites prods qui ont voulu surfer sur la vague de la VR mais en général l'immersion est bien gérée.

Il ne faut pas mettre dans le lot des jeux "adaptés" pour la VR comme skyrim ou fallout, qui n'ont pas repensé tout leur système pour la VR

----------


## vectra

Je pense que Skyrim a quand-même bien été retouché pour la VR, même s'ils n'ont pas fait les efforts qu'ils auraient pu.
Mes ballades sous Skyrim (hors combat) sont quand-même vraiment impressionantes et rendent quand-même extrêmement bien. C'est là qu'on voit ce que pourraient être les productions VR, qui pour l'instant sont des moteurs plus ou moins réussis mais nourris avec peu de maps, scénars et contenus.
Si tout le monde n'avait pas rincé Skyrim dès 2012, ça aurait été une killer-ap malgré ses défauts.

----------


## malmoutt3

> On est d'accord, mais sur l'ensemble des jeux VR que j'ai testé, j'ai constaté plutôt l'inverse, à savoir des jeux qui intègrent la VR et ont compris que l'immersion compte vraiment.
> 
> Il y a eu quelques ratés dans certaines petites prods qui ont voulu surfer sur la vague de la VR mais en général l'immersion est bien gérée.
> 
> Il ne faut pas mettre dans le lot des jeux "adaptés" pour la VR comme skyrim ou fallout, qui n'ont pas repensé tout leur système pour la VR


Oui, certains, je parlais d'exception tout à l'heure. Mais pour le fun, donne moi des exemples en jeu.




> Je pense que Skyrim a quand-même bien été retouché pour la VR, même s'ils n'ont pas fait les efforts qu'ils auraient pu.
> Mes ballades sous Skyrim (hors combat) sont quand-même vraiment impressionantes et rendent quand-même extrêmement bien. C'est là qu'on voit ce que pourraient être les productions VR, qui pour l'instant sont des moteurs plus ou moins réussis mais nourris avec peu de maps, scénars et contenus.
> Si tout le monde n'avait pas rincé Skyrim dès 2012, ça aurait été une killer-ap malgré ses défauts.


Je ne sais pas trop. J'ai plus l'impression qu'un jeu flatscreen passe bien en VR lorsqu'on l'utilise d'une façon qui ne met pas en avant l'interactivité, comme se promener dans le monde par exemple, et encore les moyens de locomotion diffèrent allègrement actuellement, et je trouve le déplacement au joystick peu immersif par rapport a Natural Locomotion feet.
C'est après que ça se corse, dés qu'on veut effectuer des interactions naturelles, comme toucher les feuilles, souffler sur un insecte, cueillir, morceller, projeter de l'eau, prendre un objet et le faire interagir avec un autre, toucher un animal, un pnj, lui parler, lui donner ou acheter des objets etc. 
Ne serait que fouiller dans l'inventaire est quelque chose de complètement absurde par rapport à ce qu'on fait tout les jours.
Tout cela est faisable sur cette gen, c'est simplement que ça réclame un travail énorme et surtout le changement de certaines habitudes. Le rapport au monde est simplifié, voir souvent absent, c'est évident. Il n'y a qu'à regarder un noob jouer à la VR pour se rendre compte qu'il essaye un tas de choses naturellement et qu'il n'a aucun retour en jeu.
Pour l'instant la VR n'a pas grand chose à part l'immersion visuelle qu'elle procure. Les jeux sont relativement moches par rapports aux jeux flatscreen, et le gameplay reste basique et peu adapté à la vr finalement.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Oui, certains, je parlais d'exception tout à l'heure. Mais pour le fun, donne moi des exemples en jeu.


Tu parles de fun en terme d'immersion?

Bah je sais pas, tous les FPS par exemple, Les arizona, les Serious Sam, les Onward et autre pavlov. Je trouve que décorréler l'arme de la tête change tout déjà, le fait de s'accroupir pour se mettre à couvert, de pouvoir se pencher naturellement au coin des murs... C'est encore mieux quant ils permettent la recharge manuelle. Le lancer de grenade qui demande plus de skill que de presser sur un bouton de la souris....

Toutes les simulations, les jeux de tennis, de golf, de boxe sont bien gérés en VR, rien à voir avec l'utilisation d'une souris ou d'un pad.

La majorité des puzzles games/escape room qui nécessite de fouiller l'environnement ou de résoudre des puzzles en 3d: les expect you do die, les fisherman, les Gallery.

Les jeux en coop de manipulation de tableaux de bord: les Star Trek bridge crew, les iron wolf....

----------


## vectra

*Iron Wolf* à 13 € chez Oculus, tiens... 

Mais sinon ouais.
Dans presque tous les jeux, il y a la direction du regard d'un côté et la direction du flingue de l'autre.
Plus fort encore, la direction du flingue n'est souvent pas juste celle du bras: pour atteindre ce qu'on vise, faut bien placer la main par rapport à la tête et en plus bien contrôler l'orientation en 3D de sa main afin d'aligner la mire et le viseur. Ca demande la coordination d'un bon paquet de muscles à la fois!

----------


## malmoutt3

> Tu parles de fun en terme d'immersion?
> 
> Bah je sais pas, tous les FPS par exemple, Les arizona, les Serious Sam, les Onward et autre pavlov. Je trouve que décorréler l'arme de la tête change tout déjà, le fait de s'accroupir pour se mettre à couvert, de pouvoir se pencher naturellement au coin des murs... C'est encore mieux quant ils permettent la recharge manuelle. Le lancer de grenade qui demande plus de skill que de presser sur un bouton de la souris....
> 
> Toutes les simulations, les jeux de tennis, de golf, de boxe sont bien gérés en VR, rien à voir avec l'utilisation d'une souris ou d'un pad.
> 
> La majorité des puzzles games/escape room qui nécessite de fouiller l'environnement ou de résoudre des puzzles en 3d: les expect you do die, les fisherman, les Gallery.
> 
> Les jeux en coop de manipulation de tableaux de bord: les Star Trek bridge crew, les iron wolf....


Il y a quiproquo, je voulais dire :"donne moi des exemples d'interaction ingame". Mais tu as répondu à la question. Oui, décorreler l'arme de la tête et toucher/frapper une balle/ballon marche bien à l'heure actuelle. Certaines recharges d'armes sont super réalistes également. Lancer des choses est sympa dans le concept, par contre la plupart du temps (Superhot, Onward, Pavlov ou autre) ça ne marche pas bien du tout en pratique.

Mais il ne faut pas oublier, que le kinect et la wii faisait déjà, en quelque sorte, ces choses là à l'époque, la seule différence c'est l'immersion visuelle. Et que dire que tout cela était quasiment là du temps du DK2.
Et il n'en reste pas moins que c'est parfois mal pensé, mal réalisé ou que le reste gâche l'expérience. Par exemple le pompe dans Raw Data, où l'on se retrouve avec les deux mains collées. Ou bien nos mains et les objets qu'on tient qui traversent  traversent le décor dans the Gallery 2.
Mais oui l'apport de la VR même minimal reste fascinant (on pourrait parler de la perception des échelles qui change du tout au tout également).
Par contre, je trouve que c'est encore que le minimum, et que ce n'est pas pour rien que la VR ne perce pas vraiment, même si le hardware est clairement en cause également.
Je suis sûr que dans quelques années, on regardera en arrière et on se demandera comment on jouait à ces jeux. Pas à la façon de super mario, qui reste toujours génial à expérimenter, mais à la façon d'un jeu qui a mal vieilli qu'on ne touche plus, comme Goldeneye N64 par exemple.
La première chose qu'on a envie de faire lorsqu'on est en VR c'est de toucher, construire, gratter, souffler, détruire, pousser, bref de tester le monde qui nous est offert. Or on se retrouve souvent comme prisonnier d'un monde vide si on sort de ce qui nous est demandé. C'est un peu le syndrome des jeux couloirs mais c'est beaucoup plus flagrant en VR.

----------


## vectra

Quand tu vois qu'il a fallu 10 ans entre les premiers FPS sur PC et l'adoption effective d'une 3D fonctionnelle dans tous les styles de jeux...

Par contre, là où la rédac de CPC se plante, c'est qu'elle se dit qu'elle couvrira la VR 'quand ça marchera'. Je ne pense pas que Joystick et les mags de l'époque aient fait l'impasse sur les premiers FPS au prétexte que les PCs compatibles coûtaient 13000F et que c'était pas encore de la vraie 3D, ou que le rendu n'était pas encore photoréaliste...


(merci HFR)

----------


## Fabiolo

Il est génial ce cartoon.

Sinon oui l'immersion sensorielle, on n'y est pas encore c'est sûr.

Déjà le fait de ne pas avoir un corps entier, ça casse un peu le truc. Le fait de ne pas pouvoir saisir un objet en fermant la main mais plutôt en pressant un trigger n'est pas top non plus. ça s'améliore avec les knuckles mais ce n'est pas encore généralisé.

----------


## ExPanda

> C'est une map custom, téléchargée avec BeastSaber. Je trie les chansons par nombre de téléchargement ou de "finis" et regarde le ratio pouces haut/bas pour me donner une idée de quoi télécharger. C'est là que j'ai vu "Diggy Diggy Hole" chanson que je connaissait et je me suis dis qu'il fallait absolument que je l'essaye


Map custom ? Ok, ça compte pas alors.

 ::ninja:: 






> Par contre, là où la rédac de CPC se plante, c'est qu'elle se dit qu'elle couvrira la VR 'quand ça marchera'. Je ne pense pas que Joystick et les mags de l'époque aient fait l'impasse sur les premiers FPS au prétexte que les PCs compatibles coûtaient 13000F et que c'était pas encore de la vraie 3D, ou que le rendu n'était pas encore photoréaliste...
> 
> https://i2.wp.com/skarredghost.com/w...it_for_vr.jpeg
> (merci HFR)


Mais grave.






> Sinon oui l'immersion sensorielle, on n'y est pas encore c'est sûr.
> 
> Déjà le fait de ne pas avoir un corps entier, ça casse un peu le truc. Le fait de ne pas pouvoir saisir un objet en fermant la main mais plutôt en pressant un trigger n'est pas top non plus. ça s'améliore avec les knuckles mais ce n'est pas encore généralisé.


Il y aura de toute façon des limites, tu ne pourras jamais simuler correctement une épée par exemple, c'est pour ça que certains jeux contournent le truc (en mettant des sabres laser par exemple, ça justifie que ça passe au travers de tout).

----------


## vectra

Hep hep!

Dans The Morrigan, si tu n'as pas la place pour frapper ou armer ton coup, eh ben ça ne se fait tout simplement pas. Y'a un décalage alors entre la position du bras et de l'épée, et ce n'est pas si dérangeant que ça (ça sanctionne une erreur de ta part de toute manière).
Pareil quand tu veux taper à travers tout: si l'épée n'a pas la place de passer, elle passe pas!

----------


## Tankodesantniki

The Lab le fait aussi pour tes mains. Elles vont se cogner ou caresser la surface des meubles ou animaux au lieu de traverser, et c'est plutôt bien fait. Ca ajoute à l'immersion et l'impression d'interaction avec l'environnement.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Déjà le fait de ne pas avoir un corps entier, ça casse un peu le truc. Le fait de ne pas pouvoir saisir un objet en fermant la main mais plutôt en pressant un trigger n'est pas top non plus. ça s'améliore avec les knuckles mais ce n'est pas encore généralisé.


La première fois que tu vois les vive trackers à tes chevilles dans steamvr ça fait super bizarre, et le fait de ne pas pouvoir l'utiliser en jeu est frustrant.




> The Lab le fait aussi pour tes mains. Elles vont se cogner ou caresser la surface des meubles ou animaux au lieu de traverser, et c'est plutôt bien fait. Ca ajoute à l'immersion et l'impression d'interaction avec l'environnement.


Ca fait partie d'une MAJ récente de Valve, qui annonce sûrement le ton de leurs futurs jeux.




> Hep hep!
> 
> Dans The Morrigan, si tu n'as pas la place pour frapper ou armer ton coup, eh ben ça ne se fait tout simplement pas. Y'a un décalage alors entre la position du bras et de l'épée, et ce n'est pas si dérangeant que ça (ça sanctionne une erreur de ta part de toute manière).
> Pareil quand tu veux taper à travers tout: si l'épée n'a pas la place de passer, elle passe pas!


A mon avis, c'est sûrement ce qu'il faut faire, il faut que le monde est une logique propre, que notre moi virtuel et que les objets ne puissent pas "casser" les règles physiques, le gros problème c'est comment donner cette impression sans bloquer le joueur.

----------


## Fabiolo

Les jambes trackés j'ai testé ça avec Eclipse, ça marche pas trop mal. Sauf qu'ils avaient pas rechargé les trackers et en cours de route steamVR réattribuait les capteurs donc on se retrouvait avec les jambes derrière la tête.

Mais sur le principe ça marche bien.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Ca fait partie d'une MAJ récente de Valve, qui annonce sûrement le ton de leurs futurs jeux.


Ho! Je suis trop nouveau dans la VR pour savoir que c'est un ajout récent, mais en tout cas, j'ai immédiatement noté et apprécié ça!

----------


## ExPanda

> Hep hep!
> 
> Dans The Morrigan, si tu n'as pas la place pour frapper ou armer ton coup, eh ben ça ne se fait tout simplement pas. Y'a un décalage alors entre la position du bras et de l'épée, et ce n'est pas si dérangeant que ça (ça sanctionne une erreur de ta part de toute manière).
> Pareil quand tu veux taper à travers tout: si l'épée n'a pas la place de passer, elle passe pas!





> The Lab le fait aussi pour tes mains. Elles vont se cogner ou caresser la surface des meubles ou animaux au lieu de traverser, et c'est plutôt bien fait. Ca ajoute à l'immersion et l'impression d'interaction avec l'environnement.


Ça fait partie des "solutions de contournement", c'est bien fait et c'est selon moi ce qu'il faut faire, mais ta vraie main elle est pas arrêtée physiquement. C'est ça que je voulais dire, on arrivera pas à l'empêcher.  :;):

----------


## vectra

Je recommande vivement The Morrigan qui peut se retrouver facilement à 10€ en promo.
EA pour le moment, il manque encore un peu de contenu, mais il offre deux très bonnes heures de jeu. En plus, il ne mettra pas à genoux la carte graphique...

----------


## malmoutt3

> Les jambes trackés j'ai testé ça avec Eclipse, ça marche pas trop mal. Sauf qu'ils avaient pas rechargé les trackers et en cours de route steamVR réattribuait les capteurs donc on se retrouvait avec les jambes derrière la tête.
> 
> Mais sur le principe ça marche bien.


Tu as fait du kama sutra en VR  :Bave:  ?

En parlant de ça, personne aurait des expériences réussies avec des femmes de petite vertu. Pas du porn, mais un truc soft. C'est pour balancer à des potes qui viennent tester le casque, ça fait toujours son petit effet. Pas envie non plus de leur balancer un énorme ch*bre en écran Imax 3D  :Gerbe: .




> Ho! Je suis trop nouveau dans la VR pour savoir que c'est un ajout récent, mais en tout cas, j'ai immédiatement noté et apprécié ça!


  :;):  Tu peux bouger certains objets, casser les tasses, etc. comme quoi un petit rien amène beaucoup d'immersion.




> Ça fait partie des "solutions de contournement", c'est bien fait et c'est selon moi ce qu'il faut faire, mais ta vraie main elle est pas arrêtée physiquement. C'est ça que je voulais dire, on arrivera pas à l'empêcher.


Dans certains jeux, ils simulent le poids comme ça également, tes mains virtuelles se décrochent de tes mains réelles.

----------


## ExPanda

> personne aurait des expériences réussies avec des jeunes filles de petite vertu [...] C'est pour balancer à des potes


Non mais assume.  ::P:

----------


## vectra

C'est pour un ami  ::XD:: 
Pour une expérience sociologique  ::lol::

----------


## wiotts

> En parlant de ça, personne aurait des expériences réussies avec des femmes de petite vertu. Pas du porn, mais un truc soft. C'est pour balancer à des potes qui viennent tester le casque, ça fait toujours son petit effet.


Ya pas mal de truc sur steam en cochant "adulte + vr"

Essaie les trucs gratuits ! (ou payant mais vu la gueule de certains aperçus  ::ninja::  )

Et j'ai bien noté :



> C'est pour un ami 
> Pour une expérience sociologique

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Et n'oublie pas de nous faire nous un retour d'expérience!  ::): 

C'est pour mon neveux.

----------


## zorglub1422

> Il y a eu plusieurs versions depuis juillet. Je n'ai pas regardé le détail des changements, mais c'est peut-être plus simple maintenant.
> Si j'avais la place sur mon HDD j'aurais bien gardé DR1 installé pour comparer à DR2 plus précisément qu'un vague souvenir, et faire quelques mesures de perf. Je crois que je vais finir par craquer quand même.


Petit retour :
Le passage à la 1.8.1.1 (vs 1.6.x) de Revive a résolu le soucis (via patch).
(résumé : DR1 gratos à faire fonctionner sur Index (Ou vive) )

----------


## Fabiolo

> Ya pas mal de truc sur steam en cochant "adulte + vr"
> 
> Essaie les trucs gratuits ! (ou payant mais vu la gueule de certains aperçus  )
> 
> Et j'ai bien noté :


Ah Ah Ikea....sournois les Suédois.

----------


## vectra

::siffle::

----------


## malmoutt3

Non mais les gars, j'ai déjà maté du porn sur le Vive ou l'Index, j'ai aucun problème avec ça  :Coucou: . D'ailleurs j'ai préféré les expériences virtuelles que les films 3D 360° qui font loucher.
J'ai simplement envie de montrer à mes potes un truc sympa, pas les appendices génitaux de Gozilla en Imax, ça pourrait les choquer les pauvres  ::cry:: .
A l'époque, il y avait des femmes en 3D autour desquelles on pouvait tourner, c'était une démo assez réussie de la capacité à rendre un corps en 3D de façon réaliste, ça existe plus ?
Quant à Steam, j'ai pas vraiment envie que mes amis voient que je regarde un truc pas très catholique.

----------


## nodulle

> A l'époque, il y avait des femmes en 3D autour desquelles on pouvait tourner, c'était une démo assez réussie de la capacité à rendre un corps en 3D de façon réaliste, ça existe plus ?


Si ça existe encore (le site du moins) après je ne sais pas si ils continuent à produire du contenu. J'ai d'ailleurs toujours la démo qui traîne dans un coin de mon DD.  ::ninja::

----------


## Fabiolo

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non mais les gars, j'ai déjà maté du porn sur le Vive ou l'Index, j'ai aucun problème avec ça . D'ailleurs j'ai préféré les expériences virtuelles que les films 3D 360° qui font loucher.
> J'ai simplement envie de montrer à mes potes un truc sympa, pas les appendices génitaux de Gozilla en Imax, ça pourrait les choquer les pauvres .
> A l'époque, il y avait des femmes en 3D autour desquelles on pouvait tourner, c'était une démo assez réussie de la capacité à rendre un corps en 3D de façon réaliste, ça existe plus ?
> Quant à Steam, j'ai pas vraiment envie que mes amis voient que je regarde un truc pas très catholique.


Je n'ai pas trop cherché à vrai dire.

Par contre si tu as des amies volontaires, je peux faire de la photogrammétrie et te faire une appli avec.  ::P: 

Plus sérieusement; tu peux aller chercher sur sketchfab et regarder les modèles avec ton casque:

https://sketchfab.com/search?q=women...ce&type=models

----------


## malmoutt3

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Je n'ai pas trop cherché à vrai dire.
> 
> Par contre si tu as des amies volontaires, je peux faire de la photogrammétrie et te faire une appli avec. 
> 
> Plus sérieusement; tu peux aller chercher sur sketchfab et regarder les modèles avec ton casque:
> ...


Ca a l'air sympathique.

Au fait, une petite question vu que t'es pro dans le secteur. Je connais rien en logiciel 3D ni développement de jeu. J'ai été pro dans le domaine du graphisme (photoshop, illustrator, indesign, premiere after et autres) mais bon ça servira pas à grand chose, j'ai une bonne bécane pour bosser et j'ai envie de dev un petit jeu pour la réalité virtuelle (non pas du porn  ::ninja:: ) .
D'après toi, je devrais commencer par quoi ? Unity, Unreal ? Si t'as des conseils, des sites ou des tutos sous la main je suis preneur également.

----------


## vectra

Petit récap des sorties de Septembre:

https://uploadvr.com/new-vr-game-rel...eptember-2019/

----------


## Fabiolo

Unity -unreal c'est un peu kifkif maintenant.

Mais si tu n'utilises pas de logiciel 3d, le store d'unity est beaucoup plus fourni en assets gratuits.

Après ça dépends de ton affinité pour l'interface. Pour ma part je trouve celle d'Unreal plus ergonomique mais c'est vraiment subjectif.

Tu peux tjs dl les deux et voir avec quelle interface tu es le plus à l'aise.

Pour la gestion de cinématique Unreal possède un séquenceur qui ressemble assez à première donc ça peut aider.

Pour le scripting, unreal est pratique et intuitif avec ses blueprints, mais il y a l'équivalent sur unity.

Unreal possède aussi un mode edition en VR pour l'éditeur, il faut s'y faire, mais pour dev un jeu en VR, c'est pratique.

Pour les tutos unreal, la chaine officielle est pas mal fournie et accessible aux débutants: https://www.youtube.com/user/UnrealD...dd&shelf_id=17

Pour unity tu as aussi des guides pour débutant: https://store.unity.com/download-nuo

Je reviendrai sur le post si j'ai d'autres infos à ajouter, mais là je suis au taf  ::siffle::

----------


## malmoutt3

Merci.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai fait quelques sessions d'Until You Fall depuis qu'il supporte l'Index sans bidouille (reste à changer le modèle 3D), et j'aime bien.
C'est bien foutu et la progression est plaisante, entre les upgrades de matos et une meilleur connaissance des séquences d'attaques. Maintenant je roule sur les premiers niveaux en 2 temps 3 mouvements, et j'arrive à la 3e phase du premier combat de boss.
Typiquement j'essaie d'aller trop vite à casser la garde et je me prends quelques coups, sur la durée ça ne pardonne pas.

En parallèle je fais la campagne de Battlewake, et je suis un peu déçu.
Le gameplay est sympa, mais la campagne n'apporte pas grand chose aux missions de base. Disons qu'il y a un peu de mise en ambiance avec de la narration, mais c'est tout. J'espérais quelque chose de plus chiadé et varié.
Enfin ça fait quand même un objectif bien déterminé, c'est le principal. Il y a des missions où je n'ai pas eu 3 étoiles, à refaire si je suis motivé.

Tant que j'y suis, pour ceux qui ont raté l'info, Borderlands 2 VR sort le 22 octobre sur PC. Je ne sais pas trop si je vais le prendre, surtout s'ils font payer plein pot. Il y a plusieurs périodes où j'y ai joué sur écran, mais à chaque fois je me suis lassé. En cumulé j'y ai joué 25h quand même.

----------


## Lambda19919

> Tant que j'y suis, pour ceux qui ont raté l'info, Borderlands 2 VR sort le 22 octobre sur PC. Je ne sais pas trop si je vais le prendre, surtout s'ils font payer plein pot. Il y a plusieurs périodes où j'y ai joué sur écran, mais à chaque fois je me suis lassé. En cumulé j'y ai joué 25h quand même.


J'avais peur qu'ils fassent une exclu epic comme pour le 3.  ::): 
J'ai l'impression que le style de jeu peut se porter particulièrement bien à la VR. Le cell shading, le côté bourrin, les armes dingos. J'ai déjà fait la version classique quelques fois mais je risque de me laisser tenter full price quand même. =D


Sinon je viens de faire la première heure de jeu de *HellBlade* en VR et c'est une chouette expérience, le jeu s'y prête bien. Peut-être pas aussi joli que la version non-vr mais beaucoup plus immersif.
Je suis un peu déçu d'avoir fait le jeu en version classique avant l'annonce, car c'est pas vraiment le jeu le plus rejouable au monde, mais pour quelqu'un qui ne l'a pas encore fait ça peut être cool. 
Niveau point négatifs, les passages "cinématiques" abandonnent la VR et montre un écran classique dans le casque (les transitions sont cependant assez agréable, c'est pas une coupure brusque) et il n'y a pas vraiment eu d'adaptation des commandes pour reconnaître les touch (visible dés le démarrage du jeu qui demande de valider l'orientation du casque ou j'ai du le faire au clavier).

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai fait quelques sessions d'Until You Fall depuis qu'il supporte l'Index sans bidouille (reste à changer le modèle 3D), et j'aime bien.
> C'est bien foutu et la progression est plaisante, entre les upgrades de matos et une meilleur connaissance des séquences d'attaques. Maintenant je roule sur les premiers niveaux en 2 temps 3 mouvements, et j'arrive à la 3e phase du premier combat de boss.
> Typiquement j'essaie d'aller trop vite à casser la garde et je me prends quelques coups, sur la durée ça ne pardonne pas.


Cet après-midi j'ai passé ce niveau et suis arrivé au milieu du tableau. Il y a de nouveaux types d'ennemis intéressants et j'ai débloqué une nouvelle arme. Je commence aussi sérieusement à affiner mes stratégies avec les pouvoirs des armes et les bonus random.
Vraiment bien ce jeu si on apprécie le genre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'avais peur qu'ils fassent une exclu epic comme pour le 3.


Peut-être qu'ils maximisent la com' par shitstorm en l'annonçant sur Steam pour le rendre exclusif EGS la veille de la sortie  ::ninja:: 

Mais les plus optimistes peuvent supposer que c'est pour faire une grosse réduc à ceux qui ont la version écran dans leur bibliothèque.

Et qu'il y aura du coop. Et que Randy va livrer les fichiers déguisé en Père Noël  ::ninja:: 




> Sinon je viens de faire la première heure de jeu de *HellBlade* en VR et c'est une chouette expérience, le jeu s'y prête bien. Peut-être pas aussi joli que la version non-vr mais beaucoup plus immersif.


Ça me fait penser que je ne l'ai toujours pas fini, je dois être aux 3/4… mais ouais, je l'ai découvert en VR et c'est bien impressionnant.

----------


## Fabiolo

Petit retour sur dead effect 2 VR:

https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...d_Effect_2_VR/

Pour ceux qui connaissent, la version VR est la conversion complète de la version bureau. Il y a juste le maniement des armes qui est modifié pour la VR. Il y a du teleport et du freemove classique. Mais sinon visuellement ils n'ont pas fait de concession (mais ça se ressent dans les eprfs si vous voulez jouez en ultra). Les interfaces avec les panneaux de commande de l'enviro se font plus naturellement, en mode écran tactile. Les dailogues aussi, c'est un peu plus bizarre. Les options par contre se font en mode plan et pointeur du contrôleur, c'est le seul truc qui casse un peu l'immersion.

Soit dit en passant c'est quant même une bonne surprise. C'est pas le jeu du siècle mais c'est un bon fps niveau sensation, c'est une sorte de de mélange entre doom 3 et dead space fait par un petit studio indé. C'est du vaisseau spatial et du zombie mais c'est  pas mal réalisé niveau LD, un peu moins niveau animations.

C'est assez stressant, il gère bien les armes à deux mains et les armes de mêlée et il a l'air assez long. J'ai passé 4-5 heures sur la version bureau et j'en suis à la moitié . Donc la durée de vie doit dépasser les 10 heures pour la campagne solo en mode HARD ( il y a encore 2 modes au dessus, cauchemar et enfer), avec en plus des maps de survie et autres vagues. Il gère aussi la coop.

----------


## vectra

Perso j'ai vite lâché.
Il est assez moche avec les réglages de base je trouve, et de manière générale pas tellement bien converti en VR.
Ca reste un shooter efficace pour le déplacement et le tir (c'est déjà pas mal)  mais je l'ai trouvé bien basique dans sa conception: on n'est pas loin du wave shooter avec des phases exploration chiantes et des combats bien compartimentés.  
On évolue dans des niveaux avec des  textures fortement inspirées de Doom 3, sans tout ce qui faisait de Doom  3 un jeu surprenant et addictif.

Pas de gros reproche à faire, juste ce sentiment de 'meh' au bout de deux missions. Le fait de tester toutes les armes dispo relance l'intérêt, mais les niveaux sont tellement 'meh'...

----------


## Fabiolo

Je trouve que les niveaux s'améliorent au bout de 5-6 missions où on découvre des zones du vaisseau un peu différentes, les jardins hydroponiques, les niveaux inondés.

Par contre oui, si tu peux pas jouer en ultra avec au moins 150% de résolution et aa activé, l'alliasing pique les yeux. Niveau optim on a vu mieux, mais sur une bonne config, c'est assez joli.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai fini le jeu il y a longtemps, et j'ai trouvé que c'était sympa mais trop répétitif et laborieux.
Le loot et les skills ne m'ont pas semblé avoir un grand impact sur le gameplay, c'était surtout pour suivre la courbe de progression. En gros du busy work.
Mais bon, je ne l'ai pas laché pour autant, le gameplay est quand même suffisamment plaisant. Peut-être parce que je n'avais pas mieux sous la main en VR à ce moment là, aussi.

----------


## vectra

C'est un peu ça pour moi: après avoir fini Robo Recall, je serais plus intéressé par Raw Data personnellement.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En Novembre, les développeurs de The Gallery et de The Hand Lab, vont sortir Pistol Whip. Un jeu où Beat Saber rencontre Super Hot.

----------


## ExPanda

Ça a l'air sympa comme ça, mais j'ai peur que ça file un peu la gerbe...  ::unsure::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ca sent surtout le jeu avec 2h de durée de vie...

Pour eux qui accrochent a Robot Recall et qui veulent un truc aussi nerveaux et plus complet, je vous conseille vraiment de jeter un oeil a Sairento VR, plutot que Raw Data (qui commence à prendre de l'âge)
*
Espire 1 VR* (le simulateur de Metal Gear Solid) qui devait sortir aujourd'hui a été décalé à on ne sait pas trop quand...
Entre ca, et les preview mi figue mi raison, ca sent un peu la merde quand même.

----------


## vectra

> Pour eux qui accrochent a Robot Recall et qui veulent un truc aussi nerveaux et plus complet, je vous conseille vraiment de jeter un oeil a *Sairento VR*, plutot que Raw Data (qui commence à prendre de l'âge)
> .


 :Beer: 


*Sairento* fait partie des jeux fantôme que personne n'aborde ici.
J'ai beaucoup joué à la version lite et je trouve le principe du jeu génial, bien qu'exigeant.
J'ai récemment acheté la version full en promo à 20€ mais je manque de temps en ce moment.

----------


## vectra

Sinon hier, j'ai testé assez rapidement *Red Matter*, que j'avais acheté en promo à 13€.
C'est vraiment très beau, on ne nous a pas menti. Tout a été pensé pour bien rendre dans un casque VR, et tout rend très bien. Le qualificatif de 'plus beau jeu en VR' n'est pas usurpé, même si perso je préfère le rendu de Robo Recall dans un genre très différent.
Après, la locomotion est plutôt à chier, même si ça fait partie de l'ambiance et du lore (combinaison spatiale, gravité un peu faible). En gros, on fait des sauts plus ou moins lents pendant lesquels on regarde les décors... on s'habitue.
Le gameplay, c'est surtout explorer la station pour dégotter des clés, puis résoudre une série d'énigmes pour débloquer l'ouverture de portes en réparant les nombreux mécanismes qui les activent (les clés ouvrent certaines voies nécessaires, mais c'est l'énigme qui prime). Le rendu des objets avec lesquels on interagit est excellent, et on voit bien là le souci du détail. Le rendu haptique est un peu moins bon.

La DA est très bonne, et le rendu de tous les éléments est excellent. Mais on se contente surtout de résoudre des puzzles et de micro-manager les équipements embarqués sur la combi. Bref, on se fait légèrement chier dans un environnement de luxe. Mais ça vaut vraiment le coup quand-même.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ca sent surtout le jeu avec 2h de durée de vie...
> 
> Pour eux qui accrochent a Robot Recall et qui veulent un truc aussi nerveaux et plus complet, je vous conseille vraiment de jeter un oeil a Sairento VR, plutot que Raw Data (qui commence à prendre de l'âge)
> *
> Espire 1 VR* (le simulateur de Metal Gear Solid) qui devait sortir aujourd'hui a été décalé à on ne sait pas trop quand...
> Entre ca, et les preview mi figue mi raison, ca sent un peu la merde quand même.


A voir pour Pistol Whip. Si les niveaux sont générés procéduralement, on aura plus de 2h de jeu.

Pour Espire 1, j'étais tout excité à le pré-chargé jusqu'à que je vois la news sur Steam  ::sad::

----------


## lithomostys

Salut ! 
J'avais craqué pour un VALVe index à sa sortie. C'est un joli bond en avant par rapport au Vive, sans avoir un wow effect aussi prononcé.
Du coup, je viens me faire un peu de pub ici, j'ai un Vive + delux audio à vendre ici: 

Espire-1 me tentais bien, dommage pour le report. 
*
A fisherman's tale*, encore en promo sur steam, est une belle histoire / jeu de casse tête qui dure un peu moins de 2 heures. Très sympa pour faire découvrir la VR à sa moitié aussi.

----------


## Hideo

Oh mais c'est demain l'Occulus Connect 6  ::o:

----------


## ExPanda

> Salut ! 
> J'avais craqué pour un VALVe index à sa sortie. C'est un joli bond en avant par rapport au Vive, sans avoir un wow effect aussi prononcé.
> Du coup, je viens me faire un peu de pub ici, j'ai un Vive + delux audio à vendre ici


Tu peux en parler dans le topic hardware aussi.  :;): 




> *A fisherman's tale*, encore en promo sur steam, est une belle histoire / jeu de casse tête qui dure un peu moins de 2 heures. Très sympa pour faire découvrir la VR à sa moitié aussi.


+1, c'est pas long mais à pas cher il vaut grave le coup.

----------


## vectra

> Sinon hier, j'ai testé assez rapidement *Red Matter*, que j'avais acheté en promo à 13€.
> C'est vraiment très beau, on ne nous a pas menti. Tout a été pensé pour bien rendre dans un casque VR, et tout rend très bien. Le qualificatif de 'plus beau jeu en VR' n'est pas usurpé, même si perso je préfère le rendu de Robo Recall dans un genre très différent.
> Après, la locomotion est plutôt à chier, même si ça fait partie de l'ambiance et du lore (combinaison spatiale, gravité un peu faible). En gros, on fait des sauts plus ou moins lents pendant lesquels on regarde les décors... on s'habitue.
> Le gameplay, c'est surtout explorer la station pour dégotter des clés, puis résoudre une série d'énigmes pour débloquer l'ouverture de portes en réparant les nombreux mécanismes qui les activent (les clés ouvrent certaines voies nécessaires, mais c'est l'énigme qui prime). Le rendu des objets avec lesquels on interagit est excellent, et on voit bien là le souci du détail. Le rendu haptique est un peu moins bon.
> 
> La DA est très bonne, et le rendu de tous les éléments est excellent. Mais on se contente surtout de résoudre des puzzles et de micro-manager les équipements embarqués sur la combi. Bref, on se fait légèrement chier dans un environnement de luxe. Mais ça vaut vraiment le coup quand-même.


Je viens de rempiler pour une session.
Donc, je pense que c'est un des plus beaux jeux VR tout court, et techniquement devant Robo Recall.
La contrepartie, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de NPC ou d'objets mobiles animés. Mais ça permet d'avoir de super-textures et des effets de lumière/reflets de haute qualité.

C'est vraiment un jeu à énigmes avec des déplacements mous. Les énigmes sont sympa et variées, mais c'est pas transcendant non plus. Au final, c'est très bien fait et très beau, un beau souci du détail, et globalement agréable à jouer.
Probablement une démo technique de qualitance pour faire la propagande de la VR. D'autant que, selon moi, le jeu peut facilement être joué assis, ce qui est un avantage pour les débutants ou les gros-culs fatigués par une journée de travail.

----------


## Oyooh

Dans la catégorie histoire/casses têtes, j'ai entamé "Groundhog Day: Like Father Like Son" cette semaine.
Les contrôles ne sont pas très précis, mais c'est sympa.

C'est la suite du film "The Groundhog Day" (Un jour sans fin) avec Bill Murray: On y joue son fils, revenu en ville la veille de la fête de la marmotte pour un hommage à feu son père, et qui se retrouve dans la même situation, à redémarrer encore et encore la même journée.
Il se passe donc divers événements qu'il faudra corriger au fil des boucles, en faisant les bonnes actions, via des dialogues ou en réussissant divers mini-jeux.

L'ambiance est agréable et c'est plutôt bien écrit.

----------


## nodulle

> Dans la catégorie histoire/casses têtes, j'ai entamé "Groundhog Day: Like Father Like Son" cette semaine.
> Les contrôles ne sont pas très précis, mais c'est sympa.
> 
> C'est la suite du film "The Groundhog Day" (Un jour sans fin) avec Bill Murray: On y joue son fils, revenu en ville la veille de la fête de la marmotte pour un hommage à feu son père, et qui se retrouve dans la même situation, à redémarrer encore et encore la même journée.
> Il se passe donc divers événements qu'il faudra corriger au fil des boucles, en faisant les bonnes actions, via des dialogues ou en réussissant divers mini-jeux.
> 
> L'ambiance est agréable et c'est plutôt bien écrit.


Il me tente bien celui-là, quid de la durée de vie ?

----------


## Oyooh

> Il me tente bien celui-là, quid de la durée de vie ?


Pour l'instant, je ne peux pas m'avancer sur ce sujet, je n'ai joué qu'1h30 environ.
Les devs parlaient de 8h de jeu je crois.

----------


## Couillu

> Salut ! 
> J'avais craqué pour un VALVe index à sa sortie. C'est un joli bond en avant par rapport au Vive, sans avoir un wow effect aussi prononcé.
> Du coup, je viens me faire un peu de pub ici, j'ai un Vive + delux audio à vendre ici: 
> 
> Espire-1 me tentais bien, dommage pour le report. 
> *
> A fisherman's tale*, encore en promo sur steam, est une belle histoire / jeu de casse tête qui dure un peu moins de 2 heures. Très sympa pour faire découvrir la VR à sa moitié aussi.



Je cherche un deluxe audio strap seul, au cas ou... :D

----------


## vectra

Pour les timides qu'ont encore rien posté, n'hésitez pas à suggérer votre liste de jeux préférés sur le topic qui va bien:   ::): 
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...post-your-hits!

C'est con, mais y'a pas mal de bons jeux qui ont des 'scores' de merde faute de canards qui ont voté pour eux (et possèdent le jeu).
En gros, il faut assez de votes pour gommer des aberrations statistiques, alors n'hésitez pas et viendez  ::o:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi j'ai très peu de jeux VR et encore moins que j'ai lancé mais j'essayerais de compléter avec le peu que j'ai testé.

----------


## vectra

Merci  :;): 

Tiens, cadox:
https://isthereanydeal.com/#/filter:...,&pl/windowsmr

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est fait, j'ai posté ma liste  :;): 

Merci pour le lien, mais j'ai déjà une WL Steam bien remplie avec pas mal de titres VR. C'est pas l'argent qui manque (quoique...) mais surtout le temps de jeu !

D'ailleurs dans le topic des recommandations, je vois que des jeux Oculus comme Lone Echo et Robo Recall sont parmi les plus cités. On peut y jouer sur WMR ou c'est impossible ?

J'ai du mal à comprendre ces histoires de compatibilité VR vu que certains titres non WMR sur Steam marchent quand même...

----------


## vectra

La plupart des jeux Steam embarquent deux versions du jeu: une avec le SDK Oculus (plus rapide) et l'autre avec le SDK SteamVR (plus rarement une version native WMR). L'éditeur du jeu n'est pas obligé de fournir plusieurs versions mais c'est ce qui se fait.
Pour les jeux de l'Oculus Store, tu m'as compris. Tout repose alors sur la stabilité de Revive... De mémoire, ces jeux-là sont réputés compatibles mais j'ai jamais essayé.

----------


## 564.3

Il y a longtemps, les fondateurs d'Oculus (qui ont démissionné depuis) avaient dit que leur boutique supporterait les autres casques quand OpenXR serait finalisé.

Maintenant que c'est le cas, on peut espérer un support natif des concurrents les plus populaires. J'espère qu'ils vont en parler à l'OC6 d'ailleurs, même s'il reste probablement pas mal de boulot de toutes parts.
Faudra adapter l'ergonomie des jeux, comme c'est le cas avec OpenVR. Donc pas sur que ça marche très facilement.

----------


## vectra

*STOPPEZ LES ROTATIVES*  ::o: 

*Lone Echo* à "seulement" 30 balles  ::o: 

Je pensais pas le voir soldé un jour  ::lol:: 

*
Vader Immortal: Episode 2* vient de sortir.
Mais ces sorties de ouf' gueudin t'as vu?

----------


## Hideo

Respawn bosse sur un shooter Medal Of Honor pendant la seconde guerre mondiale.

----------


## Couillu

> *STOPPEZ LES ROTATIVES* 
> 
> *Lone Echo* à "seulement" 30 balles 
> 
> Je pensais pas le voir soldé un jour 
> 
> *
> Vader Immortal: Episode 2* vient de sortir.
> Mais ces sorties de ouf' gueudin t'as vu?


Ah. 30€ c'est en solde ? Eh bien... ^^ bon je vais peut être le prendre, il serait temps. Mais bon je viens de ranger mon vive avant mon déménagement... Je le ressort que dans 15 jours  ::(:  mais après j'aurai un vrai espace de jeu ! Fini Paris et ses apparts minus !

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Fini Paris et ses apparts minus !


Comme je t'envie !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vader Immortal Ep 2 acheté !!

----------


## vectra

La carte bleue prend feu.

----------


## 564.3

> *Lone Echo* à "seulement" 30 balles 
> Je pensais pas le voir soldé un jour


Je l'avais acheté à 29.99€ le 2018-01-02. Ce n'est pas la première fois, mais c'est cool quand même.
Par contre Robot Recall n'a jamais été soldé à ma connaissance, mais je l'ai peut-être raté.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

:Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Asgard's Wrath et Stormland si jamais yen a qui se posent la question.

Précommandes ouvertes sur le store oculus à 39.99E/piece.

----------


## malmoutt3

Pour Lone Echo, ça faisait un moment que j'attendais une solde à la Chronos, mais bon on va pas faire la fine bouche.
Je me tâte pour Vader episode I et II, un petit retour sur le deuxième serait sympa.
Sur steam, ya Batman, Duck season, Elven Assassin, Stand out, Sparc, FUji, redout, mind path to thalamus, des jeux de golf et d'autres en solde, pour ceux que ça intéresse.

Je ne connaissais pas Sparc, un jeu qui ressemble à celui avec les disques dans Tron mais avec une balle, c'est trés sympa, sauf qu'il semble que pas grand monde ne joue en multi  ::cry::

----------


## R3dF0x

> Respawn bosse sur un shooter Medal Of Honor pendant la seconde guerre mondiale.


Ouais, et ça ressemble à ça :

----------


## Visslar

> Ouais, et ça ressemble à ça :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC1ifv_2AXk


Honnêtement je suis un peu déçu. Je crois que c'est le jeu VR avec le plus gros budget.
Je vais pas l'enterrer tout de suite mais : 
- c'est pas très beau
- les interactions physique ont l'air très limitées (les mains qui se "téléportent", pas de recul sur les armes, je crois que les armes n'ont pas de présence physique et passent à travers les murs)
- pas de bras, pas de chocolatjambes. Je suis étonné puisque le jeu sera aussi multijoueur donc il faudra bien qu'ils représentent les bras et les jambes du joueur d'une façon ou d'une autre.


Par contre je suis assez impatient de voir ce que vont donner Asgard's Wrath et Stormland.

----------


## vectra

Après la promo rarissime sur Lone Echo, Oculus store nous gâte avec la seconde promo pendant Connect.
Red Matter.
Soldé de quelques euros à 18€ alors qu'il était à 12,49€ il y a une semaine.

Quelle générosité  ::lol::

----------


## malmoutt3

> Ouais, et ça ressemble à ça :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC1ifv_2AXk


Tin ça me rappelle les heures passées sur PS2, l'ambiance est sensiblement la même.
Alors oui c'est un peu moche, oui c'est pas bonework au niveau interaction, mais il bosse sur le CV1 depuis le début, c'est à dire 3 ans. Une équipe de 180 personnes quand même, avec une campagne d'une quinzaine d'heure. Et Respawn sait faire des FPS, on a là peut être l'un des premiers AAA de la VR, tout limité qu'il soit. Enfin on verra.

Sinon après quelques heures passées sur 3 jeux de tirs à l'arc (j'ai plus d'épaules), je peux dire qu'ils ont tous leur forces, si jamais ça peut aider quelqu'un...
*Sacralith* a une campagne courte mais intéressante. Graphiquement il envoie, et on ressent bien la sensation de puissance des flèches grâce aux ragdolls des ennemis. On se déplace de points prédéfinis en points prédéfinis et l'originalité tient au fait qu'on protège une équipe.
*Elven Assassin* est l'un des seuls jeux multi, c'est un wave shooter sur quelques maps, où on se déplace entre plusieurs points pour défendre un lieu. Dis comme ça, ça donne pas envie, mais en multi c'est super sympa, et ya un minimum de monde. Graphiquement et au niveau des sensations cela reste moyen mais agréable tout de même.
*In Death* est un rogue like, niveaux aléatoires, loot, boss et mort définitive donc. L'esthétique et l'ambiance sont réussies mais forcément les décors ne sont pas très variés. Il n'en reste pas moins que c'est le jeu au sytème de déplacement le plus fun. Cela reste de la téléportation libre mais c'est très bien pensé et on prends rapidement son pied à purifier les entités perdues.

Si je devrais n'en recommander qu'un, ça serait In death. Pour la rejouabilité et le mode de déplacement qui amène beaucoup de dynamisme lors des combats. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de multi et de décors plus variés.

----------


## Hideo

Si tu veux continuer dans la categorie tir a l'arc tu peux tester Airranger (avant il s'appelait Walk On Arrow). 
Un genre de Battle Royal 100% tir a l'arc. Y'a une demo, il me semble que c'est le jeu complet mais limite a genre 3 match par jour, un truc du genre. 
Les retours sont bons et les devs actifs. 

D'ailleurs ca me faire penser qu'on pourrait p'tet en faire le jeu d'une soiree canard avec cette demo.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Tin ça me rappelle les heures passées sur PS2, l'ambiance est sensiblement la même.
> Alors oui c'est un peu moche, oui c'est pas bonework au niveau interaction, mais il bosse sur le CV1 depuis le début, c'est à dire 3 ans. Une équipe de 180 personnes quand même, avec une campagne d'une quinzaine d'heure. Et Respawn sait faire des FPS, on a là peut être l'un des premiers AAA de la VR, tout limité qu'il soit. Enfin on verra.
> 
> Sinon après quelques heures passées sur 3 jeux de tirs à l'arc (j'ai plus d'épaules), je peux dire qu'ils ont tous leur forces, si jamais ça peut aider quelqu'un...
> *Sacralith* a une campagne courte mais intéressante. Graphiquement il envoie, et on ressent bien la sensation de puissance des flèches grâce aux ragdolls des ennemis. On se déplace de points prédéfinis en points prédéfinis et l'originalité tient au fait qu'on protège une équipe.
> *Elven Assassin* est l'un des seuls jeux multi, c'est un wave shooter sur quelques maps, où on se déplace entre plusieurs points pour défendre un lieu. Dis comme ça, ça donne pas envie, mais en multi c'est super sympa, et ya un minimum de monde. Graphiquement et au niveau des sensations cela reste moyen mais agréable tout de même.
> *In Death* est un rogue like, niveaux aléatoires, loot, boss et mort définitive donc. L'esthétique et l'ambiance sont réussies mais forcément les décors ne sont pas très variés. Il n'en reste pas moins que c'est le jeu au sytème de déplacement le plus fun. Cela reste de la téléportation libre mais c'est très bien pensé et on prends rapidement son pied à purifier les entités perdues.
> 
> Si je devrais n'en recommander qu'un, ça serait In death. Pour la rejouabilité et le mode de déplacement qui amène beaucoup de dynamisme lors des combats. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de multi et de décors plus variés.


Merci pour ce retour, In Death est dans ma WL, je le prendrai à la prochaine promo ! J'espère juste qu'il ne demande pas trop d'espace pour jouer mais sur la fiche Steam je vois qu'il y a un mode assis, ça devrait aller.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Merci pour ce retour, In Death est dans ma WL, je le prendrai à la prochaine promo ! J'espère juste qu'il ne demande pas trop d'espace pour jouer mais sur la fiche Steam je vois qu'il y a un mode assis, ça devrait aller.


Vu que tu te déplaces en téléportation, ça devrait aller, par contre tu dois beaucoup te tourner, et te pencher, et parfois le rythme s'accélère. A voir si c'est gérable assis.




> Si tu veux continuer dans la categorie tir a l'arc tu peux tester Airranger (avant il s'appelait Walk On Arrow).
> Un genre de Battle Royal 100% tir a l'arc. Y'a une demo, il me semble que c'est le jeu complet mais limite a genre 3 match par jour, un truc du genre.
> Les retours sont bons et les devs actifs.
> 
> D'ailleurs ca me faire penser qu'on pourrait p'tet en faire le jeu d'une soiree canard avec cette demo.


Merci. Le jeu a l'air fun et multi. Seuls les graphismes assez simples me rebutent un peu. Sinon yen a d'autre Quivr, Apex construct, Holopoint... ya une liste en anglais ici.

----------


## Fabiolo

J'ai bien aimé l'arc dans Apex, il est intuitif et facile à utiliser. Je l'ai beaucoup moins apprécié dans witching tower, mais c'est peut-être parce que les distances sont plus longues et que du coup on perd en précision.

----------


## jujupatate

Sinon, *Holopoint* est assez sympa aussi et très physique.
On ne se déplace pas, c'est du sur place en roomscale avec des objets à shooter le plus vite possible à 360°

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Honnêtement je suis un peu déçu. Je crois que c'est le jeu VR avec le plus gros budget.
> Je vais pas l'enterrer tout de suite mais : 
> - c'est pas très beau
> - les interactions physique ont l'air très limitées (les mains qui se "téléportent", pas de recul sur les armes, je crois que les armes n'ont pas de présence physique et passent à travers les murs)
> - pas de bras, pas de chocolatjambes. Je suis étonné puisque le jeu sera aussi multijoueur donc il faudra bien qu'ils représentent les bras et les jambes du joueur d'une façon ou d'une autre.
> 
> 
> Par contre je suis assez impatient de voir ce que vont donner Asgard's Wrath et Stormland.


Il faut arrêter de juger les jeux VR sur un trailer Youtube les mecs. Tu regardes un lets play de Lone Echo sur youtube et tu vas te dire "putain c'est sur CE JEU que tout le monde se touche?"

Si tu regardes les retours de ceux qui ont essayé ce MoH en VR, tout le monde parle d'un jeu très très beau une fois en VR, la saturation des couleurs a un rendu beaucoup plus réaliste. Bref, c'est Respawn, les gars qui ont redéfini les campagnes FPS, je les imagine mal se louper.

Sinon Vader Episode 2 est encore plus court que l'épisode I, c'est désespérant putain. Le Dojo a aussi l'air beaucoup moins technique et beaucoup plus bordélique...

----------


## vectra

> Sinon Vader Episode 2 est encore plus court que l'épisode I, c'est désespérant putain. Le Dojo a aussi l'air beaucoup moins technique et beaucoup plus bordélique...


Ah merde.
Va peut-être falloir arrêter d'acheter ces épisodes pour les forcer à faire quelque chose de correct, non?

----------


## Visslar

> Il faut arrêter de juger les jeux VR sur un trailer Youtube les mecs. Tu regardes un lets play de Lone Echo sur youtube et tu vas te dire "putain c'est sur CE JEU que tout le monde se touche?"


Ça n'a rien à voir, le problème ne vient pas que des graphismes.
J'arrive à me toucher sur les vidéos de Boneworks, un jeu créé par (je crois) une dizaine de personnes.

Là on a un jeu en développement depuis 3 ans par soit-disant plus de 120 personnes. Vu les moyens mis en place, je m'attendais à un peu mieux.
Vu le peu de jeu du genre en VR, je me jetterais probablement dessus à sa sortie et ce sera surement un très bon jeu. Je suis juste un peu déçu que les grosses productions n'aillent pas dans la même direction que Boneworks/Blade & Sorcery au niveau des interactions physiques.

Et puis Respawn n'a pas sorti une bonne campagne solo depuis un moment il me semble.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ça n'a rien à voir, le problème ne vient pas que des graphismes.
> J'arrive à me toucher sur les vidéos de Boneworks, un jeu créé par (je crois) une dizaine de personnes.
> 
> Là on a un jeu en développement depuis 3 ans par soit-disant plus de 120 personnes. Vu les moyens mis en place, je m'attendais à un peu mieux.
> Vu le peu de jeu du genre en VR, je me jetterais probablement dessus à sa sortie et ce sera surement un très bon jeu. Je suis juste un peu déçu que les grosses productions n'aillent pas dans la même direction que Boneworks/Blade & Sorcery au niveau des interactions physiques.
> 
> Et puis Respawn n'a pas sorti une bonne campagne solo depuis un moment il me semble.


Titanfall2.

Et oue Boneworks est impressionnant c'est sûr, je te parie qu'il va rejoindre les jeux hypé dont tu vas faire le tour en 40min. Les mecs s'y prennent à l'envers pour faire un jeu VR.

le trailer de Pistol Whip m'a dix fois plus hypé que toutes les vidéos de Boneworks perso. (comme Beat Saber en son temps)

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Asgard's Wrath

https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...0401875303371/

Regardez juste l'espace disque requis  ::O:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

What !!! 121 Go !!! Il a intérêt à offrir des environnements super riche et varié.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> What !!! 121 Go !!! Il a intérêt à offrir des environnements super riche et varié.


30-40 heures de contenu sur l'histoire principale, plus si on fait les quêtes secondaires d'après des commentaires reddits peu dignes de foi, bon allez:

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...7#post12528637

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Ceci dit, ya ptetre un cafouillage. Je viens de regarder l'espace disque requis pour Stormland  :tired: 

https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...60938750683878

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Y a du lourd en 2020 (bon on ne voit pas grand chose), les développeurs de Firewall Zero Hours / ROM: Extraction (en gros des anciens d'Infinity Wards) vont sortir sur Oculus / PSVR, Solaris.

----------


## Fabiolo

Par contre c'est pas très original niveau design, on voit les mêmes combis spatiales dans tous les jeux SF depuis 3-4 ans, faudrait penser à se renouveler un peu les gars.

----------


## ExPanda

> J'arrive à me toucher sur les vidéos de Boneworks


  ::mellow::

----------


## Visslar

> 


Façon de parler  :Red: 

Et puis c'est Zapp qui a commencé à parler de gens qui se touchent devant des vidéos de jeux vidéo.

N’empêche... Boneworks...  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

Tu portes bien ton pseudo c'est tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## septicflesh

Bon c'est une belle avancé la pour le casque oculus quest la, sans les controllers mais avec les mains  ::o: 



De plus ils vont rendre officiellement le casque compatible pour jouer au jeux sur pc... c'est délirant  ::o:

----------


## Sellig

Mouais, toujours se méfier des effets d’annonce. Wait & see...

----------


## septicflesh

> Mouais, toujours se méfier des effets d’annonce. Wait & see...


bah pour la deuxieme annonce, c'est deja le cas en fait en passant par un programme tier, donc pas de soucis la dessus.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Bon c'est une belle avancé la pour le casque oculus quest la, sans les controllers mais avec les mains 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VkO-Kc3vks
> 
> De plus ils vont rendre officiellement le casque compatible pour jouer au jeux sur pc... c'est délirant


Ici c'est le topic des jeux.
Tu peux venir en parler sur le topic du Hardware VR, même si certains t'ont devancé.

----------


## vectra

Oui, surtout que tu débarques  ::XD::

----------


## septicflesh

> Ici c'est le topic des jeux.
> Tu peux venir en parler sur le topic du Hardware VR, même si certains t'ont devancé.


Bonjour, nhan mais ça va merci... je connais bien le forum hein, je pense l'avoir bien flood, et puis de toute maniere ça parle de tout ici, suffit de remonter les page précédente...
Bref passons ! Je suis de retour :D

Je suis dispo pour une session de jeu entre canard lundi soir si jamais... a ce propos je n'ai toujours pas eu l'occas de test en multi le jeux star treck depuis que j'ai acheté le jeu xD

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Toute l'activité frénétique des jeux VR sortis, mis a jour (DLCs) et a venir les prochaines semaines en une petite vidéo a vous faire baver  ::O: 



Et un bon nombre de portages sur le Quest de prévus.

----------


## vectra

Rien que Stormland en Novembre et Asgard dans 15 jours, ça tape à coups de frappes nucléaires.
Je vais devoir refaire tout le classement bientôt, je le sens...

----------


## vectra

*The Morrigan* à 11.99 sur Oculus.
Je recommande grandement.

----------


## wiotts

J'ai essayé Dirt rally 1 récupéré gratuitement sur Steam la semaine dernière.
Je ne suis pas un habitué des jeux de voiture (et jamais joué à un je de bagnole en VR); je ne sais pas si c'est le jeu qui est difficile ou si c'est moi qui suis nul (ou les 2), mais j'ai vraiment du mal à ne pas faire une sortie de piste à chaque virage.

Le problèmes, c'est qu'un bout de 20 minutes à faire des tonneaux et des tête-à-queue en VR ->  :Gerbe: 

Je vais regarder si je trouve pas un petit volant d'occasion pour renforcer l'immersion parce que c'est quand même vraiment sympa sinon !

----------


## vectra

Volant et pédaliers obligatoires!
Y'en a à partir de 20 euros sur LBC avec un peu de chance.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai essayé Dirt rally 1 récupéré gratuitement sur Steam la semaine dernière.
> Je ne suis pas un habitué des jeux de voiture (et jamais joué à un je de bagnole en VR); je ne sais pas si c'est le jeu qui est difficile ou si c'est moi qui suis nul (ou les 2), mais j'ai vraiment du mal à ne pas faire une sortie de piste à chaque virage.
> 
> Le problèmes, c'est qu'un bout de 20 minutes à faire des tonneaux et des tête-à-queue en VR -> 
> 
> Je vais regarder si je trouve pas un petit volant d'occasion pour renforcer l'immersion parce que c'est quand même vraiment sympa sinon !


Faut y aller molo sur l'accélérateur, sinon tu finis en vrac à chaque virage ouais  ::XD:: 
Vaut mieux rouler tranquillement et être à peu près sur d'arriver à la fin de la course que vouloir rouler trop vite et planter la bagnole dans un arbre.

D'ailleurs le rally de la semaine dernière sur la ligne CPC DR2 a été une vraie hécatombe https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12535726
En passant, le dernier patch de DR2 corrige enfin des problèmes très gênants en VR. Le jeu reste quand même plutôt gourmand par rapport au 1, mais je n'ai pas comparé la qualité du rendu / ressources demandées, ça se vaut peut-être.

Concernant le volant, ça dépend ce qu'on recherche. Au niveau feeling c'est forcément mieux qu'au pad, surtout s'il a un bon retours de force.
Mais ça a du pour et du contre sur les performances de conduite: le retours de force donne des infos sur la route et la stabilité de la voiture, mais demande plus d'effort pour se sortir d'une erreur de trajectoire. Ça nuit au temps de réaction pour faire un braquage important, mais permet une meilleur précision sur les micro-ajustements.

----------


## vectra

Perso mon retour de force est cassé, et pour rien au monde je ne reviendrai au pad.
Seul problème: le merdier à tout installer pour jouer.

----------


## 564.3

> Perso mon retour de force est cassé, et pour rien au monde je ne reviendrai au pad.
> Seul problème: le merdier à tout installer pour jouer.


Ouais y a ça aussi. Pour ma part j'alterne, ça dépend de mon envie.
J'aime bien le pad quand même, j'ai plus l'impression que c'est de la "glisse" très sensible, limite zen. Mais c'est peut-être parce que j'ai un retour de force dans le volant et rien dans le pad.

----------


## Hideo

Vertigo premier du nom a 1.5€, a ce prix la ca serait con de se priver. 

Nouveau jeu Walking Dead, sortie en Janvier: 



Et du Gameplay : 

 

Pas degueu du tout.

----------


## Fabiolo

Ils ont pas mal amélioré les graphismes depuis les dernières vidéos.

----------


## Hideo

'tention c'est pas Onslaught de Survios.

----------


## Fabiolo

ah oué, j'avais pas calculé qu'il y avait deux walking deads en prod. Mais celui-là n'est pas une exclu VR on dirait.

----------


## nodulle

Pas mal du tout effectivement !  ::o:  Avec une quinzaine d'heures de jeu d'annoncé !




> Mais celui-là n'est pas une exclu VR on dirait.


D'après la page Steam ça a bien l'air d'être une exclu VR.

----------


## nodulle

Les zombies sont décidément à la mode, le nouveau DLC pour Arizona Sunshine "The Damned DLC" vient de sortir pour 4.99 €.

----------


## malmoutt3

En parlant d'Arizona Sunshine, je n'arrive pas à m'y mettre sérieusement, j'ai joué 20 min et il semble que ce soit un jeu couloir, lent et pas vraiment beau. Je suis déçu, le jeu a sûrement des qualités mais vu sa réputation, j'en attendais plus.
Le jeu évolue au fur à mesure de la progression, ou ça reste comme ça durant tout le jeu ?

----------


## vectra

Quel casque?

Perso, j'avais joué sur WMR et pas du tout apprécié l'expérience. Mais là, sur le Rift S, c'est encore un des meilleurs jeux du genre, je trouve.
Les couloirs s'élargissent pas mal quand tu progresses dans le jeu, et la précision de la visée est aussi exigeante que vitale à la survie.

C'est un jeu que j'aimerais essayer sur Quest, histoire de voir si on peut tourner autour des zombies pour les tuer d'une balle dans la nuque.
C'est compliqué à faire avec un fil à la patte, mais encore plus avec des murs toujours trop proches.

----------


## nodulle

> En parlant d'Arizona Sunshine, je n'arrive pas à m'y mettre sérieusement, j'ai joué 20 min et il semble que ce soit un jeu couloir, lent et pas vraiment beau. Je suis déçu, le jeu a sûrement des qualités mais vu sa réputation, j'en attendais plus.
> Le jeu évolue au fur à mesure de la progression, ou ça reste comme ça durant tout le jeu ?


Il y a des moments peut-être un peu plus intéressant mais globalement ça reste un jeu couloir oui. Il faut noter que ce jeu fut parmi les premiers jeu VR de sortie donc il a un peu vieillis. Surtout comparé aux vidéos des jeux the walking dead !

----------


## malmoutt3

> Quel casque?
> 
> Perso, j'avais joué sur WMR et pas du tout apprécié l'expérience. Mais là, sur le Rift S, c'est encore un des meilleurs jeux du genre, je trouve.
> Les couloirs s'élargissent pas mal quand tu progresses dans le jeu, et la précision de la visée est aussi exigeante que vitale à la survie.
> 
> C'est un jeu que j'aimerais essayer sur Quest, histoire de voir si on peut tourner autour des zombies pour les tuer d'une balle dans la nuque.
> C'est compliqué à faire avec un fil à la patte, mais encore plus avec des murs toujours trop proches.


J'ai un Index. 
Le jeu est sympathique mais j'ai vraiment l'impression de jouer à un jeu VR indé, avec toutes ses limitations et pas vraiment bien fini.




> Il y a des moments peut-être un peu plus  intéressant mais globalement ça reste un jeu couloir oui. Il faut noter  que ce jeu fut parmi les premiers jeu VR de sortie donc il a un peu  vieillis. Surtout comparé aux vidéos des jeux the walking dead !


Il accuse peut être son âge mais en même temps the lab reste parmi les meilleures expériences pour moi (même sans MAJ récentes).
Après c'est vrai que j'ai un peu de mal avec certains jeux qui accusent un peu leurs âges, Raw Data, Sarento, j'arrive pas vraiment à rentrer dans l'expérience ya un truc qui me gêne, que ce soit dans le gameplay, les graphismes, ça fait daté. Par exemple j'ai toujours l'impression d'avoir de l'alliasing sur Sarento, même assez basique, les graphismes passent assez mal en VR. Et ça ne peut pas venir de mon matos. De même avec le gameplay dans Raw data, les interactions ne sont pas vraiment naturelles. 

En ce moment je suis à fond sur In Death, le jeu de l'arc roguelike dont je parlais la dernière fois, c'est pas un grand jeu AAA, c'est très répétitif, mais il est super bien fini, l'esthétique est très simple mais le rendu est excellent en VR, et le gameplay est réglé aux petits oignons. Honnêtement ça fait toute la différence.

----------


## vectra

C'est marrant, comme quoi les casques doivent jouer sur la perception.

J'accroche à fond sur *Sairento* et même *Raw Data*, même si les graph'z sont pas vraiment au top niveau, surtout côté Sairento. Mais les interactions en combat en valent la peine, et jouer du sabre avec le contrôleur Rift tout léger est juste génial.
A l'inverse, *In Death*, j'y ai joué moins d'une heure et je l'aurai même refund si j'avais pu. De manière générale, les jeux à l'arc me font chier et me fatiguent pour pas grand-chose, et celui-là est juste basique. Spammer des tirs d'arc en boucle, ça ne me dit rien. Rien à voir avec la richesse tactique des deux jeux précédents. Rétrospectivement, je préfère largement l'autre jeu avec un arc et un bouclier futuristes dans un monde post-apo.

Par courtoisie, j'éviterai d'évoquer ce que je pense du système de déplacement d'In Death. Celui de Sairento, il faut vraiment s'accrocher pour le comprendre, mais c'est à mon avis un des mieux pensés pour la RV (le ralenti de temps peut paraître cheaté, mais c'est le seul moyen de te laisser planifier et exécuter en roomscale toutes les actions à faire; et même comme ça c'est difficile).

----------


## Fabiolo

> J'ai un Index. 
> Le jeu est sympathique mais j'ai vraiment l'impression de jouer à un jeu VR indé, avec toutes ses limitations et pas vraiment bien fini.


Bah en même temps, c'est ce qu'il est. Vertigo a grossi suite au succès d'Arizona mais à la base c'est un petit studio indé.

Mais ça reste du couloir oui, ce qui rajoute un côté stressant je trouve en VR vu que tu peux pas courir n'importe où pour te mettre à l'abri.

Par contre l'alliasing, si il en vient pas de ton matos peut venir de tes réglages. Tu as configuré le supersampling dans steam VR?

----------


## malmoutt3

> C'est marrant, comme quoi les casques doivent jouer sur la perception.
> 
> J'accroche à fond sur *Sairento* et même *Raw Data*, même si les graph'z sont pas vraiment au top niveau, surtout côté Sairento. Mais les interactions en combat en valent la peine, et jouer du sabre avec le contrôleur Rift tout léger est juste génial.
> A l'inverse, *In Death*, j'y ai joué moins d'une heure et je l'aurai même refund si j'avais pu. De manière générale, les jeux à l'arc me font chier et me fatiguent pour pas grand-chose, et celui-là est juste basique. Rien à voir avec la richesse tactique des deux jeux précédents. 
> 
> Par courtoisie, j'éviterai d'évoquer ce que je pense du système de déplacement d'In Death. Celui de Sairento, il faut vraiment s'accrocher pour le comprendre, mais c'est à mon avis un des mieux pensés pour la RV (le ralenti de temps peut paraître cheaté, mais c'est le seul moyen de te laisser planifier et exécuter en roomscale toutes les actions à faire; et même comme ça c'est difficile).


Bon je n'ai pas dit que le gameplay de Sairento était moisi, mais que les graphismes ne passent pas pour moi. Je m'y mettrais peut être un jour.

Pour In death, il faut comprendre le gameplay, car il n'y a pas de tutorial, certains conseils en fin de partie peuvent malgré tout te faire comprendre des choses simples mais obscurs pour le débutant.

Au début, je n'ai pas du tout apprécié le jeu, je shootais les gars de loin d'une position sûre, comme dans la plupart des jeux de tirs à l'arc présent en VR, et puis petit à petit j'ai compris les subtilités du gameplay et ça change complètement la façon de jouer.
La plus grosse révélation, c'est que tu peux ralentir le temps, et oui, ça change tout. Lorsque tu ouvres le carquois virtuel, pour choisir tes flèches, le temps ralenti. En gros, tu peux ralentir tout le temps le temps, sauf lorsqu' une flèche est présente sur l'arc. S'en devient presque une sorte de tour par tour. Il suffit simplement d'y penser. J'ai dû jouer facilement 2 heures avant de le comprendre.
Que ce soit pour analyser un espace, réfléchir à une stratégie rapide, gagner du temps dans une mélée, ou bien éviter les attaques et les flèches des ennemis c'est génial. Par moment, j'ai l'impression d'être un croisement entre Neo et Legolas.
Et puis, malgré le fait qu'il manque une arme de mêlée, le bouclier permet de charger un ennemi, et ainsi le repousser et le mettre à terre. Sauf les spectres bien sûr.
Ensuite, le fait que pour te déplacer, tu puisses envoyer une flèches ou bien jeter manuellement un éclair permet 2 choses :
_la flèche permet de tirer sur un ennemi et te déplace sur lui en même temps, utile pour le corps à corps, ou te déplacer rapidement lorsque tu es encerclé. C'est une sorte de dash, tu touches et tu avances en même temps.
_l'éclair te permet d'avoir une main libre, et ainsi te protéger avec le bouclier. Très utile lorsque tu es débordé, mais génial également en offensif avec la charge du bouclier par exemple.
Si tu es allergique à la téléportation malgré son implémentation très réussie, tu peux toujours activer la Free-locomotion dans le menu option.
Dernière chose, tu peux aller sur les toits, utile lorsque tu veux sniper ou combattre dans une cours et changer de niveau. 

Avec les flèches spéciales, cela rend le système de combat très dynamique, et rien n'est plus jouissif que de se jeter dans la mêlée et de défoncer tout le monde en apparaissant dans leur dos ou sur les toits de façon successives, alors que tu vois les morts s'écrouler au ralenti.
Je suppose que c'est la même chose dans Sarento.
Bon malgré tout In Death reste basique, mais j'y prends mon pied, le défi est intéressant à relever.




> Bah en même temps, c'est ce qu'il est. Vertigo a grossi suite au succès d'Arizona mais à la base c'est un petit studio indé.
> 
> Mais ça reste du couloir oui, ce qui rajoute un côté stressant je trouve en VR vu que tu peux pas courir n'importe où pour te mettre à l'abri.
> 
> Par contre l'alliasing, si il en vient pas de ton matos peut venir de tes réglages. Tu as configuré le supersampling dans steam VR?


L'alliasing c'est sur Sarento, pas sur Arizona. Mais il me semble que je suis en 1.5 oui. Je monte pas plus haut car je veux rester en 120hz. Après c'est plus une impression, certains partis pris graphiques passent assez mal en VR à l'heure actuelle.
Bon je n'ai pas joué très longtemps non plus, j'ai passé le tutorial et joué quelques minutes.

----------


## Rodwin

Arizona Sunshine, c'est beaucoup plus sympa en coop... N'hésite pas à poster un message sur le chat Steam CPCVR !

----------


## 564.3

> C'est marrant, comme quoi les casques doivent jouer sur la perception.


Le matos peut jouer, mais là c'est surtout les gouts personnels je crois.

Pour moi part, l'avis sur ces jeux était au top quand ils sont sortis, mais depuis il est plus mitigé. Notamment je trouve que l'ergonomie est bizarre dans AZ. Enfin je vais quand même prendre le DLC.

Par contre j'aime bien les jeux de tir à l'arc, et pour moi In Death reste la référence. Mais j'ai moins accroché que malmoutt3 sur Sacralith, par exemple.
Faut dire aussi que j'aime bien les rogue lites aussi, en ce moment à chaque fois que je me fais une session de room scale il y a quelques runs de "Until you fall".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si tu es allergique à la téléportation malgré son implémentation très réussie, tu peux toujours activer la Free-locomotion dans le menu option.


J'utilise les deux, le déplacement au stick est assez lent mais c'est fait exprès. Dans Sairento aussi d'ailleurs.
Sinon malgré mes 30h (?) de jeu, je ne connaissais pas tous tes trucs et astuces et j'ai quand même une stratégie plutôt basée sur du tir à distance  ::ninja:: 
Le jeu change beaucoup quand on commence à débloquer des ennemis et bonus, aussi. Faut faire des combos et changer de type de flèche fréquemment, garder les plus puissances pour les boss ou les cas difficiles, etc.
Il y a aussi un leaderboard avec défis asynchrones. J'en ai fait quelques-un, et ça change beaucoup la façon de jouer vu qu'on est chronométré. En général je me fais défoncer avant la limite de temps parce que je prends trop de risque pour maximiser le score.

----------


## vectra

>malmoutt: je pense que ton casque est "trop bon" pour Sairento, dont effectivement les graphs sont pas très jolis du tout, déjà sur Rift S. En plus, le jeu est étonnament gourmand en ressources (à cause du nombre d'ennemis simultanés/de l'amplitude angulaire des mouvements?), et c'est difficile de faire plus joli avec leur moteur de jeu actuel.

Effectivement, avec Sairento, tu peux sauter au dessus d'ennemis pour apparaitre dans leur dos et les décapiter simultanément du bout de tes épées pendant ta chute. Pour les mieux coordonnés, il est aussi possible d'avoir un sabre et un flingue (ou deux flingues) mais j'ai du mal perso. Sachant que rien n'est cheaté: pendant ton saut au ralenti, les ennemis se déplacent comme ils le veulent et rien ne garantit que tu puisses aterrir là où il faut pour les avoir, alors même que t'es déjà lancé. Le jeu t'offre un rebond 'en l'air' pour gérer cela, mais la plupart du temps il est plus facile de rebondir en touchant un mur ou un élément du décor.
En fait, c'est comme du SuperHot qui ne s'arrête jamais, et où tu peux repasser en temps réel si tu as mal géré tes moves (là, ça fait mal en surnombre) ou que tu te diriges tranquillement vers d'autres ennemis.

TL;DR c'est moche, mais quand le jeu est vraiment lancé, tu n'as vraiment pas le temps de voir les graphismes. Tu tues souvent les ennemis en sautant et avec la tête en bas, et mine de rien ça fait vraiment travailler la coordination des gestes que de jouer à ce jeu. 

A l'heure actuelle, il n'y a pas d'équivalent à ce jeu que j'aie pu tester. Mais je reconnais qu'il m'a fallu 3-4 heures pour arriver à faire à peu près ce que je voulais faire et à comprendre le fonctionnement du jeu.


Pour In Death, effectivement, j'ai rien compris au jeu. Le tuto a planté et je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait stopper le temps.
Du coup, je vais pouvoir m'y remettre.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Arizona Sunshine, c'est beaucoup plus sympa en coop... N'hésite pas à poster un message sur le chat Steam CPCVR !


Toute la campagne est jouable en coop, ou bien c'est un mode de jeu à part ?




> L
> Pour moi part, l'avis sur ces jeux était au top quand ils sont sortis, mais depuis il est plus mitigé. Notamment je trouve que l'ergonomie est bizarre dans AZ. Enfin je vais quand même prendre le DLC.
> Par contre j'aime bien les jeux de tir à l'arc, et pour moi In Death reste la référence. Mais j'ai moins accroché que malmoutt3 sur Sacralith, par exemple.
> Faut dire aussi que j'aime bien les rogue lites aussi, en ce moment à chaque fois que je me fais une session de room scale il y a quelques runs de "Until you fall".
> 
> J'utilise les deux, le déplacement au stick est assez lent mais c'est fait exprès. Dans Sairento aussi d'ailleurs.
> Sinon malgré mes 30h (?) de jeu, je ne connaissais pas tous tes trucs et astuces et j'ai quand même une stratégie plutôt basée sur du tir à distance 
> Le jeu change beaucoup quand on commence à débloquer des ennemis et bonus, aussi. Faut faire des combos et changer de type de flèche fréquemment, garder les plus puissances pour les boss ou les cas difficiles, etc.
> Il y a aussi un leaderboard avec défis asynchrones. J'en ai fait quelques-un, et ça change beaucoup la façon de jouer vu qu'on est chronométré. En général je me fais défoncer avant la limite de temps parce que je prends trop de risque pour maximiser le score.


Peut être que j'ai trop attendu avant de jouer à ces jeux. C'est sûr que si on les compare à Lone Echo, que j'ai commencé ce WE, comme quelque uns suite à la promo. C'est le jour et la nuit en terme de naturel, de graphismes et de finitions.

Pour In Death, je n'en suis qu'au début, j'essaye de parfaire ma façon de combattre en mêlée, je n'ai compris que très récemment ces petits tips de gameplay. Je panique souvent quand je suis débordé, et je me fais surprendre dans mon dos, j'ai pas encore les gestes justes  :Emo: . En plus, j'ai un syndrome courant dans les JV, je garde tout mes armes spéciales pour le boss, du coup je ne les utilise souvent jamais vu que je me fais déboiter avant. C'est con, parce qu'elles ne manquent pas vraiment.
Après c'est vrai que c'est plus safe de shooter à distance, les pleutres resteront pleutres en VR  ::ninja:: 




> >malmoutt: je pense que ton casque est "trop bon" pour Sairento, dont effectivement les graphs sont pas très jolis du tout, déjà sur Rift S. En plus, le jeu est étonnament gourmand en ressources (à cause du nombre d'ennemis simultanés/de l'amplitude angulaire des mouvements?), et c'est difficile de faire plus joli avec leur moteur de jeu actuel.
> 
> Effectivement, avec Sairento, tu peux sauter au dessus d'ennemis pour apparaitre dans leur dos et les décapiter simultanément du bout de tes épées pendant ta chute. Pour les mieux coordonnés, il est aussi possible d'avoir un sabre et un flingue (ou deux flingues) mais j'ai du mal perso. Sachant que rien n'est cheaté: pendant ton saut au ralenti, les ennemis se déplacent comme ils le veulent et rien ne garantit que tu puisses aterrir là où il faut pour les avoir, alors même que t'es déjà lancé. Le jeu t'offre un rebond 'en l'air' pour gérer cela, mais la plupart du temps il est plus facile de rebondir en touchant un mur ou un élément du décor.
> En fait, c'est comme du SuperHot qui ne s'arrête jamais, et où tu peux repasser en temps réel si tu as mal géré tes moves (là, ça fait mal en surnombre) ou que tu te diriges tranquillement vers d'autres ennemis.
> 
> TL;DR c'est moche, mais quand le jeu est vraiment lancé, tu n'as vraiment pas le temps de voir les graphismes. Tu tues souvent les ennemis en sautant et avec la tête en bas, et mine de rien ça fait vraiment travailler la coordination des gestes que de jouer à ce jeu. 
> 
> A l'heure actuelle, il n'y a pas d'équivalent à ce jeu que j'aie pu tester. Mais je reconnais qu'il m'a fallu 3-4 heures pour arriver à faire à peu près ce que je voulais faire et à comprendre le fonctionnement du jeu.
> 
> ...


Pour In death, rassure toi, c'est le cas de tout le monde. Le tuto est archi basique, et on ne t'explique rien en jeu. J'ai tiqué sur un conseil en fin de partie, j'ai testé le bouclier en mêlée, puis petit à petit j'ai compris certaines choses. Après en regardant d'autres jouer, tout s'éclaire.

En ce qui concerne Sarento, le gameplay et les retours font envie, ça serait cool qu'on ait un jeu de la trempe de Lone Echo ou Robot Recall avec ce type de gameplay. Assassin creed peut être ?

----------


## Sheraf

J'ai essayé The Damned hier soir, (seul) et je me suis retrouvé vite coincé devant l'ascenseur (celui avec le soldat qui a un flingue/lampe) Pas compris. J'ai tout retourné. Pas de carte route pour ouvrir. J'ai abandonné je me suis couché.

----------


## malmoutt3

> J'ai essayé The Damned hier soir, (seul) et je me suis retrouvé vite coincé devant l'ascenseur (celui avec le soldat qui a un flingue/lampe) Pas compris. J'ai tout retourné. Pas de carte route pour ouvrir. J'ai abandonné je me suis couché.


Je trouve que quand ces petits accrocs arrivent, c'est beaucoup plus frustrant en VR. On se sent coincé, limité, la sensation est presque physique.

----------


## FixB

Perso, j'aime bien In Death.
J'ai adoré Sarento, mais je n'en étais qu'au début quand j'ai fait une pause et quand j'ai repris, le jeu ramait sévèrement, j'ai jamais compris pourquoi  ::(:

----------


## Tankodesantniki

C'est juste que c'est chiant de devoir retirer le casque pour retourner sur sa chaise chercher sur google/wiki la solution. Vous avez oublié comment c'était chiant d'être bloqué sur un jeu avant Internet  ::P:

----------


## vectra

Sur Oculus, tu peux appeller le Desktop pour chacun de tes écrans...

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Sur Oculus, tu peux appeller le Desktop pour chacun de tes écrans...


Ca reste pas très pratique ni confortable de se rendre sur le desktop et de faire une recherche internet depuis sa zone VR, comparé à un clavier et une chaise. Même si on peut faire pas mal de choses, je suis d'accord.

----------


## 564.3

> Perso, j'aime bien In Death.
> J'ai adoré Sarento, mais je n'en étais qu'au début quand j'ai fait une pause et quand j'ai repris, le jeu ramait sévèrement, j'ai jamais compris pourquoi


Un ou deux niveaux ramaient un peu chez moi quand j'ai fait la campagne dans la foulée de la sortie de l'EA. Il y a eu des patchs depuis, ça doit probablement mieux tourner.

En passant, ils vont faire une mise à jour progressive de la version PC en mettant 10 niveaux et 4 armes qu'ils ont conçu pour le Quest.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/555...77291598003922
Si ceux là rament, y a vraiment un gros soucis  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Toute la campagne est jouable en coop, ou bien c'est un mode de jeu à part ?


Oui, toute la campagne est jouable en coop dont le mode Horde (lui jouable jusqu'à 4 joueurs).

----------


## Oyooh

Je me suis remis sur Doom3 BFG avec le mod VR ("Fully possessed" ).
J'ai un peu galéré à trouver un texture pack correct qui crash pas avec le mod ( celui-là ).

Ça rend quand même super bien en VR, et ça fait son effet!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Après la preview élogieuse d'ackboo, je me suis pris *V-Racer Hoverbike*, et je confirme tout le bien qu'il en a dit. Je n'y ai pas assez joué pour en faire un topic à part. 

C'est vraiment ce type de jeu qui va faire avancer la VR. Le petit mécanisme de gameplay qui fait qu'on tourne en bougeant le corps, et pas les manettes, ca a vraiment du sens, en terme de VR et en terme de gameplay.

Vivement que le vrai multi arrive sur le jeu (a ce que j'ai compris c'est uniquement contre des ghosts pour le moment, mais c'est toujours plus multi que le dernier Mario Kart sur Mobile  ::trollface::  )

----------


## FixB

Je viens de lire le test et ça me fait un peu rigoler qu'ils attendent toujours la 'killer app' pour la VR....  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Après la preview élogieuse d'ackboo, je me suis pris *V-Racer Hoverbike*, et je confirme tout le bien qu'il en a dit. Je n'y ai pas assez joué pour en faire un topic à part.


J'y ai pas mal joué, mais je ne fais quasi que du time trial  ::ninja:: 
Normalement j'ai des chronos pas trop dégueu sur tous les circuits.
Ils font des défis hebdomadaires aussi, avec des boosters placés à certains endroits, ça change les trajectoires optimales.

Je croyais que le multi était déjà dispo, mais j'ai peut-être confondu avec les WE de test.

----------


## nodulle

Je me suis fait le dernier DLC d'Arizona Sunshine hier (The Damned). Il doit y avoir un peu moins de deux heures de jeu avec quelques moments intéressants. Il est déjà plus passionnant que le premier (Dead Man, ma review ici). 

Ça fait un peu bizarre d'y rejouer car c'est clair que ça a un peu vieillis. Au niveau de l'interaction des armes par exemple, c'est à mille lieues des classique comme Pavlov au Onward. Mais le plaisir de dégommer du zombie est lui toujours intact. (et heureusement !)

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Ouch j'ai eu le système d'atache du vive avec le das qui à lacher en pleine partie... coup de bol c'était en simu de vol donc j'était assis du coup le casque est tombé sur mes jambes et pas de bobos, j'ai juste eu à remettre en place l'enssembe et trouvé un fichu nano torx pour resserrer le tout, si vous avez un DAS (deluxe audio strap) pensez à resserer régulièrements les deux vis à l'intérieur sur les côté du casque qui font la fixation, parceque ça sort un jeux debout c'est l'assurance que le casque tombe par terre et meurt!

----------


## Fabiolo

Je n'ai pas eu de soucis sur le mien depuis 2 ans, mais tu fais bien d'avertir, je checkerai ça.

----------


## Prade

J'ai eu la même sur mon DAS la vis qui s'est détaché comme ça d'un coup. J'ai pu tout réassembler et faire tenir mais maintenant je flippe à chaque fois.

----------


## ExPanda

Obsolescence programmée, c'est voulu, pour vous faire renouveler votre matériel. :noussachons:

Colle ? Frein filet ?

----------


## vectra

Dirt Rally 2 à 20 €.
Bien ou bien?


Sinon, les premiers retours d'Asgard's Wrath ont l'air plutôt pas mal...

----------


## 564.3

> Dirt Rally 2 à 20 €.
> Bien ou bien?


Si tu veux tous les DLCs pour participer aux ligues, faut prendre l'édition super deluxe.
Sinon sur le topic DR2 tonius disait qu'à l'unité il y en a pour 27€ (hors rally cross) en prenant les pays et une voiture de chaque type https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12540744.

Mais vu le prix de l'édition deluxe (base + S1 + S2), autant prendre celle là.
Quand on se contente du rally, il reste à prendre du contenu de S3 et S4 (3 pays et 1 voiture) soit 12.46€

En passant, pas de promo pour l'upgrade en super deluxe. Je le prendrais peut-être quand il sera à 12€, pour compléter. En attendant je claque les 12.46€, vu que je fais quasi que du rally et pas de circuit rally cross.

----------


## Hideo

Je suis tombe sur un jeu par hasard : A Township Tale.

Ca donne idee de ce qu'on peut faire. 


J'ai un peu du mal a avoir une idee du scope du jeu mais ca a l'air vachement propre. Tres tourne RP, j'ai fais un tour sur le Discord, y'a des serveurs "prives" avec des themes (full pvp / RP/ PVE).
Je vais me renseigner.

En pre-alpha ouverte pour le moment.

----------


## Rodwin

C'est très très bien.
Tu es lâché dans un monde ouvert, façon MMO. Mais la comparaison ne s'arrête pas là.
Tu vas vite comprendre que tout tourne autour du craft. Il faut donc ramasser des pierres, couper des arbres et trouver un atelier où assembler tout ça !
Chaque outil est utile dans le jeu puisque tu vas trouver des monstres, et des joueurs.
La partie multi est une composante essentielle de ce jeu. Il faut que certains aillent couper du bois pendant que d'autres vont miner ou s'attaquer à des bestioles, pendant que les derniers forgent l'équipement qui servira à tout ce petit monde.
Il me semble que les serveurs sont resettés toutes les semaines, ou un truc comme ça.

Ça manque d'histoires, de quêtes et de PNJ en général, mais si tu veux contribuer à la vie d'un village virtuel, ça peut être marrant.
J'aime beaucoup le craft de ce jeu, mais c'est très long en solo. J'ai passé une heure la dernière fois à couper du  bois juste pour le mettre à la disposition des autres, avant de mourir bêtement sans lumière au fond d'une mine. Triste histoire...

----------


## wiotts

*Iron Wolf*, toujours en accès anticipé et en promo en ce moment, ça vaut le coup?

C'est jouable ( du moins intéressant) en solo ou il faut vraiment être à plusieurs pour en profiter, comme Star Trek?

----------


## nodulle

Je ne peux pas répondre à tes questions mais en tout cas j'attendais justement une promo pour me le prendre pour les soirées entre canard !

----------


## 564.3

> *Iron Wolf*, toujours en accès anticipé et en promo en ce moment, ça vaut le coup?
> 
> C'est jouable ( du moins intéressant) en solo ou il faut vraiment être à plusieurs pour en profiter, comme Star Trek?


Il y a pas mal d'assistances possibles, en solo ça passe bien je trouve.

Et on a un boitier qui permet de controler certaines choses alors qu'on n'est pas au poste pour le faire.
Ça permet de désactiver une assistance, par exemple pour tester le controle des moteurs, sans pour autant partir dans le mur parce qu'il n'y a personne au pilotage.
De mémoire il y a un radar, le gouvernail, la commande de vitesse et peut-être encore autre chose. Bon, on peut encore se prendre le fond ou autre, mais on stresse moins parce qu'on ne sait pas ce qu'il se passe pendant qu'on fait quelque chose manuellement à l'autre bout du sous-marin.

Avant de faire du multi, vaut mieux être au moins passé sur les tutos, sinon on est paumé. Et éventuellement avoir pratiqué divers postes optionnels sur des missions faciles, histoire de se faire la main en condition réelle.
D'ailleurs faudrait aussi que je me refasse un dérouillage du genre. La dernière fois j'avais testé la gestion de l'électricité et je n'en ai plus qu'un vague souvenir.

Je n'ai pas joué à Star Trek, mais il me semble plus équilibré en multi. Dans Iron Wolf les taches optionnelles sont à priori moins intéressantes, mais ça évolue au fil des patchs.

----------


## wiotts

Ok, merci de ton retour.
La promo dure une semaine, le temps de la réflexion !

----------


## Pounure

Hello,
bon j'ai réparé ma manette de VIVE ! elle marche bien mieux qu'avant  ::): 

j'ai fait Vader Immortal 2 hier, c'était pas mal mais ca durait vraiment pas longtemps (max 30min). Ca vaut donc vraiment pas le coup de l'acheter.

J'ai également testé Rec Room, c'est gratos et c'est plutôt bien fait en multi ! ca fait un peu bac a sable, le paintball est pas mal.

et sinon je joue a DOOM VFR, c'est super difficile en niveau moyen, mais ca reste super bien fait. J'accroche beaucoup !

----------


## vectra

*Asgard's Wrath* est pas mal du tout  :;): 
J'y ai refait un passage hier soir, et je confirme. Le feeling de l'épée et du bouclier sont très bons; OSEF si ça traverse les murs.

----------


## malmoutt3

Je link ce thread pour partager nos découvertes de petites expériences, pour ceux que ça intéressent.

En premier sur la liste *Conscious existence*, expérience qui m'a bluffé malgré ses grosses limitations. Je ne peux que la recommander chaudement.

----------


## Hideo

Un point sur tout ce qu'on sait du prochain jeu de Valve, aka HLVR :

----------


## vectra

On ne sait rien. Valve sort un jeu quand il a envie, soit un par décennie.
Je me demande même si on doit croire Valve quand il parle de sortir 2 jeux d'ici la fin de l'année; je pense qu'il fallait traduire par 'fin du siècle'.

Quand tu regardes ce qu'Oculus a réussi à faire sortir depuis 4 ans alors que c'est pas son métier, tu vois que c'est plus que ce que Valve a sorti toutes plates-formes confondues.
Ils font juste tourner la planche à billets de la boutique Steam; ils ne savent plus développer un jeu. Ils ont perdu tout mon respect en tant qu'éditeur.

----------


## 564.3

> On ne sait rien. Valve sort un jeu quand il a envie, soit un par décennie.
> Je me demande même si on doit croire Valve quand il parle de sortir 2 jeux d'ici la fin de l'année; je pense qu'il fallait traduire par 'fin du siècle'.
> 
> Quand tu regardes ce qu'Oculus a réussi à faire sortir depuis 4 ans alors que c'est pas son métier, tu vois que c'est plus que ce que Valve a sorti toutes plates-formes confondues.
> Ils font juste tourner la planche à billets de la boutique Steam; ils ne savent plus développer un jeu. Ils ont perdu tout mon respect en tant qu'éditeur.


Je ne sais pas si c'est comparable, justement parce qu'Oculus est éditeur (ils n'ont fait aucun dev de jeu en interne, uniquement des expériences/applis à ma connaissance) alors que Valve n'est pas éditeur (ils font tout en interne).
Parfois ils laissent d'autres utiliser leurs licences et/ou certaines personnes de chez Valve collaborent au projet, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'ils les aident financièrement. Bon, ils ont quand même du commander et financer la démo Aperture Hand, mais c'est juste une expérience gratos de 5min.
À coté de ça ils ont fait un max de R&D et ont aidé Oculus à se lancer, puis certains ont changé de boite (du genre Abrash).

Enfin de toute façon je ne suis pas la hype qu'essaie de faire VNN, j'attends que le jeu sorte et on verra.

----------


## Hideo

> On ne sait rien. Valve sort un jeu quand il a envie, soit un par décennie.
> Je me demande même si on doit croire Valve quand il parle de sortir 2 jeux d'ici la fin de l'année; je pense qu'il fallait traduire par 'fin du siècle'.
> 
> Quand tu regardes ce qu'Oculus a réussi à faire sortir depuis 4 ans alors que c'est pas son métier, tu vois que c'est plus que ce que Valve a sorti toutes plates-formes confondues.
> Ils font juste tourner la planche à billets de la boutique Steam; ils ne savent plus développer un jeu. Ils ont perdu tout mon respect en tant qu'éditeur.


Ah si on sait quand meme pas mal de choses pour un jeu Valve encore non annonce. On est loin d'une annonce mais pour qui suit assidûment l'actualite autour de Valve et de leur flagship peut quand meme se faire une idee de ce qui se passe, la video de VNN resume plutot bien la chose. 
Rien de sur bien évidement mais je doute qu'on soit sur une mauvaise piste.
J'ai une vision assez similaire a celle qui partage en fin de video : Valve ne veut pas juste sortir un jeu mais (re)-definir les bases d'une nouvelle approche de notre medium comme l'a pu faire Half-life 1/2 a l'epoque. Y'a de la place pour ca, et quoi de mieux qu'un nouvel opus.
Par contre demande du temps, du taff et de l'iteration.

C'est pas comparable avec Occulus comme la explique 564.3 et est-ce qu'au final ca va atteindre son objectif ? On en sait rien, effectivement.

----------


## vectra

Oculus vient de sortir AW et c'est de la bombe. Stormland suit, Lone Echo 2 également. Et avant y'avait Robo Recall et Lone Echo, plus plein de jeux mineurs.
En face, rien avant la fin de la décennie. Plus de 15 ans depuis HL2, plus rien ne m'étonne: merci pour les casques et SteamVR, mais ces types sont du vent.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Oculus vient de sortir AW et c'est de la bombe. Stormland suit, Lone Echo 2 également. Et avant y'avait Robo Recall et Lone Echo, plus plein de jeux mineurs.
> En face, rien avant la fin de la décennie. Plus de 15 ans depuis HL2, plus rien ne m'étonne: merci pour les casques et SteamVR, mais ces types sont du vent.


Mec, beaucoup sont déçus par Valve, moi le premier. Je leur en veux d avoir basé le renouveau du contenu de la VR sur des indés et de ne pas avoir sorti la grosse Bertha, au moment de la sortie du Vive. Il y a bien eu the Lab, qui reste pour moi l une des meilleures démo VR, même si elle a un peu vieilli, c est dire le niveau.
Maintenant si ya quelque chose qu on doit reconnaître chez Valve, c est qu ils sont des pionniers. Que ce soit half life, le 2, steam, les casques VR, le roomscale, et maintenant l index, à chaque fois, ils posent ce qui deviendra les bases pour toute une industrie.
Je ne sais pas si tu te rends compte mais c est monstrueux, et cela ne concerne pas que la création de jeux vidéo. Ces types respirent pour defricher l inconnu. Alors oui, question jeu vidéo, c est pas folichon ces dernières années, mais peut être qu ils n avaient plus rien à dire. Et comme par hasard ça correspond au moment où ils commencent à s investir dans la VR. Sans luckey, sans carmack, sans Valve, on ne sera jamais la où on en est actuellement. Je te trouve un peu rapide pour cracher dans la soupe. Perso je leur fait largement confiance sur la qualité du titre, par contre pour le temps de réalisation c est autre chose. Mais je crois qu on préfère tous un jeu bichonné aux petits oignons, qu un jeu passable ou simplement bien. Faire un chef d oeuvre c est pas rien. Et de toute façon, les utilisateurs qui détestent attendre et qui prennent ce qui vient, on sait ce que ça a donné : les early alpha qui ne finissent jamais et les DLC prématurés.
Et même si je doute, je leur fait toujours confiance vu le travail qu ils abattent pour lancer la VR.
Ces types qui ne remuent que du vent, proposent actuellement le meilleur casque du marché (même si perfectible). Ils sont les principaux concurrents à Oculus sur 3 tableaux : Hardware/software et plateforme de vente de contenu. Il ne manque plus que les jeux vidéos, et c'est ce qu'ils sont en train de faire. Alors oui, ça serait cool qu'ils financent la VR en tant qu'éditeur comme Oculus, mais apparemment ce n'est pas leur façon de faire. Pour l'instant leurs choix leur ont plutôt réussis, alors laissons leur le bénéfice du doute.
Édit : ce message semble plus dur que je ne pensais. Je ne nie pas la problématique, oculus pousse énormément pour le contenu et bravo à eux, et je te comprends. Mais n allons pas trop vite en besogne.

----------


## vectra

Aucun souci pour le matos et l'écosystème primaire. Mais pour le logiciel jeu, c'est pratiquement du vent, désolé.
Ils ont pris l'habitude de ne sortir des jeux que quand ils voulaient, et conclusion ils n'en sortent plus. Et comme ils sont assis sur un puits de pétrole, ça n'est pas un problème.

Je pense qu'ils sont un peu l'équivalent de ce qu'on a vu sur le dernier Mass Effect: une équipe de développement qui teste et jette des trucs des années durant sans rien sortir. Sauf que Bioware a su les forcer a sortir un truc quand-même en une année (*), et que là ça sortira pas faute du coup de pied. Juste pour précision, c'est Oculus qui a lancé le projet initial avant tout le monde -même si Valve a finalisé avant, et les gens que tu cites boss(ai)ent pour Oculus et pas Valve.

En matière de jeux, les derniers exploits datent de beaucoup, beaucoup trop loin pour qu'ils méritent un quelconque crédit de nos jours. Rien ne me ferait plus plaisir que de voir deux jeux gros-budget-moyen+ sortir d'ici la fin de l'année grâce à Valve comme prévu, mais j'attends de voir car zéro crédibilité sur les délais.



(* ok, c'était pas bon, mais au moins la licence est débloquée maintenant; on n'est plus obligé d'attendre 20 ans le messie).

----------


## Hideo

Je reprends le point de 564.3, Valve et Occulus ne sont pas reelement comparables sur la production de JV. Sur le hardware, tu peux mais pas vraiment sur la prod de JV.
Occulus n'a jamais sorti de jeux, ils payent des studio externes pour le faire, ils editent quoi. 
Valve lui produit ses propre jeux en interne et n'edite pas. 
Donc on a 1 studio vs N studio, en terme de productivite c'est juste deux mondes differents. 
Les mecs n'ont rien propose en JV depuis the lab et c'est dommage, j'aurai aime qu'ils participent aux premiers efforts de guerre avec les petits indes mais au final assez peu : pas mal de studio solides ont quand meme pu faire quelques visites chez Gabe pour parler VR.

Je suis egalement d'accord sur le fait que Valve en tant que developpeur JV, ce sont des genies d'une autre generation. Mais j'ai confiance, ce sont les types a l'origine du Roomscale, ca fait 4 ans que les mecs pousse le hardware et meme si ca fait longtemps, on se rappel tous des jeux qu'ils ont sorti. 
Rien de gagne donc, je comprends ton point de vue mais pour moi si il y a un acteur qui peut pull le "flagship" et re-definir les standards de la VR, c'est eux.
Ca fait juste 4 ans qu'ils prennent des notes, suivent les avancees et peaufinent tout ca. Moi ca me va.

----------


## vectra

La communauté est heureusement là pour faire le taf: 
https://www.roadtovr.com/half-life-2...-and-htc-vive/
_Remastered ‘Half-Life 2’ Coming to Vive & Rift with VR Controller Support via Revamped Mod_


En ce qui concerne les jeux concrets attendus, voilà une liste:
https://www.roadtovr.com/the-biggest-vr-games-2020/
A un moment, on évoque un jeu mystère de Valve: à supposer qu'on les croie sur la date ( ::XD:: ), ça peut aussi être un portage VR d'un célèbre jeu de cartes  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

Pour l'histoire d'Oculus, il y a un bouquin qui est sorti dont des passages ont été repris ici et là. Valve avait des années d'avance technologique en VR quand Oculus a commencé à parler de son Kickstarter, et ils avaient des ingés comme Abrash dans leurs rangs. Ils ont aidé Oculus sur pas mal d'éléments technologiques. Tout au plus ça a aussi poussé Valve à sortir quelque chose avec HTC, plutôt que d'attendre d'arriver au niveau technologique de l'Index ou je ne sais quoi.
Maintenant ils se tirent la bourre sur divers aspects de R&D, et c'est probable qu'Oculus ait beaucoup plus de ressources. Par contre c'est rare que Valve montre des travaux en cours, alors qu'Oculus le fait régulièrement. Peut-être pour rassurer les actionnaires de Facebook, mais on profite aussi de cette ouverture sur ce qu'ils font.

Coté jeux, je me répète un peu, mais on ne peut pas comparer: Oculus ne fabrique pas de jeux mais participe à leur financement, et Valve en fabrique mais ils ne sont pas encore sortis.
Valve n'a jamais eu l'air intéressé par faire le boulot d'éditeur: miser financièrement sur des projets tiers dont ils n'ont pas vraiment le controle, puis récupérer les bénefs si ça marche. Tout ce qu'ils font c'est proposer des outils, de l'assistance technique, de la mise en valeur sur leur boutique, et ce genre de choses.

En gros si Valve avait mis plus de fric qu'Oculus pour obtenir l'édition de Lone Echo, je ne sais pas si la VR s'en serait beaucoup mieux porté. D'ailleurs Oculus s'est fait gratter les futurs productions du studio qui fait Stormland par Sony. Est-ce que c'est mieux pour le marché de la VR, je n'en sais rien…
Bon statistiquement plus il y a de financement sur le marché mieux c'est, faut encore que ça se concrétise par des bons jeux et pas seulement des jeux à "gros" budget.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La communauté est heureusement là pour faire le taf: 
> https://www.roadtovr.com/half-life-2...-and-htc-vive/
> _Remastered ‘Half-Life 2’ Coming to Vive & Rift with VR Controller Support via Revamped Mod_


Ce qui est marrant c'est que la version VR de HL2 pour le DK1 d'Oculus a été faite par Valve.
Puis ils ont mis ça au placard parce que ça ne correspond pas à leurs critères d'une expérience de qualité en VR.
Voir https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...e/posts/484475



> Half Life 2 (VR Beta) Officially in the Rift
> 
> Joe Ludwig dropped into the Oculus Forum to share the news -- Valve has officially released beta Oculus support for their groundbreaking classic, Half Life 2 (including Episode 1, Episode 2 and OSX support)!

----------


## vectra

> Coté jeux, je me répète un peu, mais on ne peut pas comparer: Oculus ne fabrique pas de jeux mais participe à leur financement, et Valve en fabrique mais ils ne sont pas encore sortis.
> Valve n'a jamais eu l'air intéressé par faire le boulot d'éditeur: miser financièrement sur des projets tiers dont ils n'ont pas vraiment le controle, puis récupérer les bénefs si ça marche. Tout ce qu'ils font c'est proposer des outils, de l'assistance technique, de la mise en valeur sur leur boutique, et ce genre de choses.


Non mais j'ai bien compris la nuance, mais perso je trouve qu'elle n'a pas beaucoup de sens.
Ce sont les moyens alloués à la réalisation des jeux, la qualité du recrutement et la volonté de sortir à une date donnée qui vont nous donner du concret, et pas juste des protos à usage interne. A ce jeu-là, Valve est encore grand perdant, contre Oculus et contre Sony.
Que les jeux soient réalisés en interne ou pas, je vois pas ce que ça change pour nous, et je doute que ce soit un critère de qualité pertinent au vu de la complexité que peuvent prendre ces projets, leur gestion, le recrutement, les accords de sous-traitance. Bref, OSEF. Si Valve recrute massivement des devs junior pour les mettre dans des préfa avec une vague supervision de la part de leurs devs senior, c'est pas dit que ça donne un meilleur résultat que sous-traiter à un éditeur en vue, qui lui-même peut contracter à tout va (etc).

----------


## 564.3

> Non mais j'ai bien compris la nuance, mais perso je trouve qu'elle n'a pas beaucoup de sens.
> Ce sont les moyens alloués à la réalisation des jeux, la qualité du recrutement et la volonté de sortir à une date donnée qui vont nous donner du concret, et pas juste des protos à usage interne. A ce jeu-là, Valve est encore grand perdant, contre Oculus et contre Sony.
> Que les jeux soient réalisés en interne ou pas, je vois pas ce que ça change pour nous, et je doute que ce soit un critère de qualité pertinent au vu de la complexité que peuvent prendre ces projets, leur gestion, le recrutement, les accords de sous-traitance. Bref, OSEF. Si Valve recrute massivement des devs junior pour les mettre dans des préfa avec une vague supervision de la part de leurs devs senior, c'est pas dit que ça donne un meilleur résultat que sous-traiter à un éditeur en vue, qui lui-même peut contracter à tout va (etc).


On est bien d'accord que ça n'a pas de sens de comparer l'activité d'Oculus et de Valve.

Valve n'est pas productiviste, ils font ce qui enthousiasme les leaders de la boite (Gabe Newell et ceux qui sont influents, même s'ils ont une structure "à plat"). Après que ça marche commercialement ou pas, ce n'est pas grave. Ils n'ont pas d'actionnaires, prennent des risques qu'ils peuvent se permettre de prendre sur leurs fonds propres et n'ont pas d'obligation de résultat.

Ça donne des comportements bizarres comme aider gracieusement Oculus à se lancer, offrir leurs technos en open sources sans royalties ni attache, etc.

J'avais lu une interview d'une ingénieur qui bossait dans une équipe de R&D en AR chez Valve. Elle y a passé quelques années à faire des protos & co, puis à un moment Valve/GabeN a décidé que ce n'était plus un secteur qui l'intéressait. Du coup elle est partie fonder une boite avec d'anciens collègues et d'autres personnes, mais pas les mains vides comme on pourrait s'y attendre, ils ont gardé tout le fruit de leur travail pour Valve (techno, protos, etc).

C'est frustrant quand on en espère beaucoup d'eux, mais j'ai arrêté de suivre la hype. Je les prends comme un studio de développement comme un autre, sauf qu'il est en roue libre et n'a de comptes à rendre à personne. Déjà je suis très content qu'ils aient sorti l'Index.

Ceux qui m'ont plus déçus sur cette génération c'est Microsoft. Ils avaient démarré quelque chose d'intéressant mais on dirait que ce n'était fait qu'à moitié et qu'ils ont laissé tombé dans la foulée. J'espère que ce n'était qu'un ballon d'essai et qu'ils reviendront plus fort pour une V2, qui sortira aussi sur leur prochaine console.

----------


## malmoutt3

Pour l'histoire, il semble bien que Palmer Luckey, Carmack et Valve aient partagé et croisé des infos sur la tech depuis le début. Et la VR doit beaucoup à Valve qui a lâché gratos un tas de R&D. Comme le soulève 564.3, ils ont un fonctionnement très particulier, que ce soit en orga interne, en gestion de projet, en motivations premières ou tout simplement pour les brevets.
Ils ont poussé pour la VR, puis le roomscale/contrôleur, car à l'origine le projet de Palmer, c'est VR assise avec clavier/souris ou manette. C'était flagrant lors de la sorti du Rift et des premiers contenus.
Dernièrement, ils apportent des innovations intéressantes comme le tracking des doigts, le contrôleur avec sangle que l'on peut lâcher, les écouteurs décollés. Et leur casque marque le coup d'un IPD réglable, d'un réglage distance oeil/lentille pour le fov ou les lunettes, et de la possibilité d'avoir un rafraichissement haut. C'est important pour la suite à mon avis.

De plus, comme la soulevé Gabe, ce qu'il veut c'est redéfinir le JV à la Nintendo, avec un hardware spécifique couplé à un software adapté. Ca fait quelques années qu'ils bossent sur les knuckles et je suis curieux de voir ce que ça va donner. Pour la com, ils font ça quand ils veulent, ça va a contrario de beaucoup de boites, mais encore une fois c'est signe de liberté et je n'ai aucun problème avec ça. On verra bien ce qu'il va sortir, mais les enfoncer maintenant, alors qu'ils ont dis clairement bosser sur 3 projets n'a aucun sens.

----------


## vectra

Ah mais sur le hard et le soft du hard, ils font du très bon boulot, c'est pas le problème. C'est juste que comme tu le dis, ils ne sont pas dans l'optique de développer des locomotives du JV RV. Au mieux, ils aident un peu tout le monde, mais c'est surtout du côté de Sony et d'Oculus qu'on voit sortir des jeux flagship pour la VR. Sur Steam, on voir arriver des jeux indé ou simple-a dans la catégorie VR: c'est bien, mais heureusement qu'il y a des AA voire AAA aussi (ailleurs).
Qu'ils étudient le gameplay du futur, je veux bien, mais bon maintenant aussi y'a du boulot. Le marché ne tient pas par l'opération du saint-esprit, et j'ai l'impression qu'ils testent des POC de gameplays qu'ils ne mettront finalement pas en oeuvre eux-mêmes (en soi c'est bien si les autres en bénéficient).

----------


## malmoutt3

J'ai été excessivement déçu lors des 3 années qui ont suivi la sorti du Vive que Valve n'ait quasiment pas bougé un doigt pour le contenu. Et je te comprends tout à fait. Tout comme j'ai changé d'avis sur Oculus. C'est bien qu'ils soient là pour pousser la VR grand public, et surtout autonome. Et c'est très bien qu'il finance du contenu. Mais je ne leur fais pas du tout confiance sur la suite des opérations, que ce soit sur la sécurité des données personnelles qui est un problème encore plus important en VR (boytracking, eyetracking, facial tracking, ça peut aller encore beaucoup plus loin, on rentre vraiment dans l'intimité et notre fonctionnement biologique), ou que ce soit sur l'ouverture de leur store. 
Après il faut reconnaître, que malgré le fait que le contenu s'étoffe, il n'y a clairement pas le contenu qui fait la grosse différence.
On a un ensemble d'expériences très intéressantes, chacunes avec leurs gros défauts propres,  mais pas encore l'expérience qui va regrouper toutes les qualités. Ne serait qu'un Metaverse potable, qui a été teasé par Sony et Facebook, qui n'existe pas à l'heure actuelle. Il reste énormément à faire, il reste encore à créer pousser les interactions bien plus loin que ce qu'on voit jusqu'à présent. 
Donc je fais confiance à Valve sur ce point, ils vont repousser les limites et proposer quelque chose de nouveau, car c'est leur coeur de métier à mon avis.
Le but c'est de proposer des choses qui vont devenir une base de réflexion pour les autres et ainsi évoluer par palliers.
Pour en revenir à Valve/Oculus, je trouve ça intéressant d'avoir 2 stratégies différentes, ça nourrit la VR, et les opposer n'a pas vraiment de sens à l'heure actuelle où justement on a besoin de repousser les limites dans tout les sens.

----------


## 564.3

Boh j'y crois encore qu'Oculus va ouvrir son store et services pour le matos qui aura des drivers OpenXR. C'est aussi dans leur intérêt, il n'y a pas de raison qu'ils s'en privent.

Sinon au final, il n'y a quand même pas beaucoup d'exclu Oculus dans le top des jeux VR. Mais au moins ils ont essayé.
D'autres allaient sortir de toute façon, mais Oculus a proposé un contrat d'exclusivité temporaire probablement du type avance sur royalties, et sont sortis partout ensuite. C'est toujours bien pour les boites qui gèrent ça, du moment qu'ils arrivent à maintenir les prix sur la durée et qu'ils ont bien négocié.

Je n'ai jamais vu d'article sur leurs opérations, mais on dirait qu'il y a des contrats de type édition (Oculus Studio) et d'autres de type distribution (exclusivité temporaire).

----------


## malmoutt3

> Boh j'y crois encore qu'Oculus va ouvrir son store et services pour le matos qui aura des drivers OpenXR. C'est aussi dans leur intérêt, il n'y a pas de raison qu'ils s'en privent.
> 
> Sinon au final, il n'y a quand même pas beaucoup d'exclu Oculus dans le top des jeux VR. Mais au moins ils ont essayé.
> D'autres allaient sortir de toute façon, mais Oculus a proposé un contrat d'exclusivité temporaire probablement du type avance sur royalties, et sont sortis partout ensuite. C'est toujours bien pour les boites qui gèrent ça, du moment qu'ils arrivent à maintenir les prix sur la durée et qu'ils ont bien négocié.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais vu d'article sur leurs opérations, mais on dirait qu'il y a des contrats de type édition (Oculus Studio) et d'autres de type distribution (exclusivité temporaire).


Pour le store, on verra. A mon avis le store existe pour vendre leur hardware avant tout et contrôler le contenu, pas pour faire de l'argent en premier lieu.
Pour les exclus temporaire, il y a eu superhot et dirt rally non ?
En ce qui concerne les exclus totales, yen a 3 belles quand même, Robo Recall, Lone Echo et Asgard. Stormland, Medal of Honor, Assassin creed, Splinter Cell sont au tournant également.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour le store, on verra. A mon avis le store existe pour vendre leur hardware avant tout et contrôler le contenu, pas pour faire de l'argent en premier lieu.
> Pour les exclus temporaire, il y a eu superhot et dirt rally non ?
> En ce qui concerne les exclus totales, yen a 3 belles quand même, Robo Recall, Lone Echo et Asgard. Stormland, Medal of Honor, Assassin creed, Splinter Cell sont au tournant également.


Dirt Rally VR était dispo day one sur Steam (bon, c'est un patch gratos du jeu de base), par contre il reste lié à l'API d'Oculus à ce jour, peut-être plus par "flemme" que par contrat, vu comme ils galèrent à patcher la moindre chose.
Bizarrement le 2 était natif SteamVR day one. Il y a quelques bonus quand on le prend chez Oculus, mais on est emmerdé pour les DLCs notamment. Je ne le compterais pas dans la liste.

Ok pour Superhot VR, une exclusivité temporaire de distribution qui est sortie partout. Pas sur de ce que ça implique, ils ont probablement eu une avance sur les ventes et un bonus. On ne sait pas s'ils en avaient besoin ou si c'était opportuniste.

Je ne crois pas qu'Asgard soit au niveau de Robo Recall et Lone Echo, mais on verra avec plus de recul et peut-être quelques patchs.
Stormland devrait être très bien aussi, on jugera sur pièce.

J'ai plus de doutes que Medal of Honor et les jeux Ubi soient des jeux "Oculus Studios", mais j'ai peut-être raté des infos.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Dirt Rally VR était dispo day one sur Steam (bon, c'est un patch gratos du jeu de base), par contre il reste lié à l'API d'Oculus à ce jour, peut-être plus par "flemme" que par contrat, vu comme ils galèrent à patcher la moindre chose.
> Bizarrement le 2 était natif SteamVR day one. Il y a quelques bonus quand on le prend chez Oculus, mais on est emmerdé pour les DLCs notamment. Je ne le compterais pas dans la liste.
> 
> Ok pour Superhot VR, une exclusivité temporaire de distribution qui est sortie partout. Pas sur de ce que ça implique, ils ont probablement eu une avance sur les ventes et un bonus. On ne sait pas s'ils en avaient besoin ou si c'était opportuniste.
> 
> Je ne crois pas qu'Asgard soit au niveau de Robo Recall et Lone Echo, mais on verra avec plus de recul et peut-être quelques patchs.
> Stormland devrait être très bien aussi, on jugera sur pièce.
> 
> J'ai plus de doutes que Medal of Honor et les jeux Ubi soient des jeux "Oculus Studios", mais j'ai peut-être raté des infos.


My bad pour dirt rally.
Superhot a été financé par Oculus juste avant de sortir, un peu comme fait Epicgames en ce moment. C'était donc plus la cerise sur le gâteau qu'une véritable manne financière pour dev. D'ailleurs le studio et Oculus en ont pris plein la gueule sur les réseaux sociaux.
Medal of Honor semble quant à lui exclusif depuis le début au travers d'un partenariat avec Respawn, qui a ensuite été racheté par EA et pu utiliser la franchise MOH, si j'ai bien suivi.
Et les jeux UBI sont bel et bien exclusifs au travers d'un partenariat, il semble.

D'ailleurs j'ai oublié une belle exclu, Vader immortal, qui quand même, est une franchise intéressante.

C'est intéressant de voir le fonctionnement de Valve et de Steam remis en cause et attaqué par les exclusivités, que ce soit au travers d'Oculus ou Epicgames. Est ce que Valve va continur son bonhomme de chemin en attendant de voir ce qu'il se passe, ou bien vont ils changer de stratégie ?

----------


## 564.3

> C'est intéressant de voir le fonctionnement de Valve et de Steam remis en cause et attaqué par les exclusivités, que ce soit au travers d'Oculus ou Epicgames. Est ce que Valve va continur son bonhomme de chemin en attendant de voir ce qu'il se passe, ou bien vont ils changer de stratégie ?


Le problème c'est que si Valve commence à mettre ce genre de pratiques en œuvre, ils risquent de se prendre un procès pour abus de position dominante.

Déjà qu'ils s'en prennent pour une pratique qui est faite par toute l'industrie (Google, Apple, Amazon, Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft,…): l'impossibilité de revendre ou céder ses licences dématérialisées. Quoique pour Nintendo, je crois que les jeux démat' sont liés à la console (si on la pète on les paume, mais on peut revendre/céder du coup) et pas à un compte personnel.
Mais je sors du sujet là…

----------


## Hideo

Grosse promo sur le catalogue Survios .

Le Sprint Vector tombe a 8€, peut etre un bon candidat pour nos soirees ? Surement des gens ici qui l'ont, vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## nodulle

Tous en promo sauf Westworld  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

> Le Sprint Vector tombe a 8€, peut etre un bon candidat pour nos soirees ? Surement des gens ici qui l'ont, vous en pensez quoi ?


Je l'ai et j'aime bien, par contre ça fait au moins autant transpirer que le lancer de couteaux aux prisonniers dans Pavlov. J'ai surtout joué en time trial et challenge solo.
Faudrait que je réessaie depuis que j'ai changé de controleurs d'ailleurs, il me manquait quelques étoiles parmi les challenges les plus durs.
Sinon en course contre les bots ou en ligne, il y a des bonus et c'est plutôt sympa pour ce que j'y ai joué.

En autre jeu de course qu'on pourrait se faire en multi avec des bonus comme ça, il y a V-Racer Hoverbike qui est moins complexe et fatiguant. À se rappeler s'il y a une solde pour motiver ceux qui hésitent. Enfin idem, j'y ai surtout joué en time trial contre des ghosts.

Peut-être voir l'avis de quelqu'un qui joue plus en mode bonus / combat que moi.

----------


## 564.3

Tant qu'on y est dans les jeux de course, aujourd'hui il y a eu une annonce d'un jeu de ski/snowboard/wingsuit Powder VR qui sort en EA en décembre.

Il y en a déjà eu mais qui avaient l'air encore moins bien finis et trop mécaniques.
Celui là me tente plus, mais je crois que j'attendrais quand même les retours de journalistes et/ou Steam.

----------


## 564.3

> Je ne crois pas qu'Asgard soit au niveau de Robo Recall et Lone Echo, mais on verra avec plus de recul et peut-être quelques patchs.


Je reviens sur le sujet parce que RoadToVR vient d'en faire un article.
https://www.roadtovr.com/asgards-wra...nce-lone-echo/
Il y avait divers défauts listés dans les critiques et retours d'Asgard's Warth, mais visiblement ça ne l'a pas empêché d'avoir le même score Metacritic que Lone Echo.

En passant ils font un point sur d'autres gros jeux qu'Oculus a édité et qui ont plus ou moins fait un four. Les moins ambitieux ne sont pas mentionnés, mais n'auraient pas fait mieux je crois.
Dans les prochains ils listent bien Medal of Honor, mais pas les jeux Ubi (rien d'officiel ni de proche, on verra la nature du partenariat).
Ils ne parlent pas non plus des contrats d'exclusivité temporaire de distribution, mais c'est logique dans ce contexte.

----------


## septicflesh

Promo sur le catalogue des jeux VR sur steam 

J'hesite a me prendre the wizard a -40%

----------


## malmoutt3

Je viens de me prendre les 2 vader immortal que je n'avais jamais fait, et bien... franchement les deux dojos sont géniaux. Je ne pense pas trouver de meilleur wave shooter à l'heure actuelle. Ou bien c'est l'univers star wars qui transcende le genre je ne sais pas. Ca doit être ça, parce que les dojos sont bien limités quand même.


Spoiler Alert! 


Je chipoterais en disant que j'aurais bien aimé ne pas avoir d'auto aim, cad mettre un peu plus de physique dans mes gestes, et de pouvoir utiliser la force des deux mains après un lancer. Mais quand bien même, je prends mon pied. Quel dommage que l'histoire soit courte,  reste un couloir avec très peu d'interactivité, et qu'on n'utilise pas les capacités apprises dans le dojo, j'espère que ce sera le cas dans la bataille finale.

 
Graphiquement, j'avais un peu peur à cause de sa sortie sur Quest, mais le jeu reste très beau et son ambiance est parfois grisante malgré la linéarité et les limites de gameplay flagrantes.
Pour un fan de star wars, ça peut valoir l'achat du Quest à lui tout seul.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai pris le premier épisode mais même pour un gros fan de Star Wars ca reste une petite entube. J'attends qu'ils sortent tous les épisodes a un prix raisonnable.

Sinon, pour ceux qui sont équipés en VR et qui ne vont donc pas forcément sur le topic du matos, j'y parle du système de cable management que j'ai acheté dernièrement.

Ca ressemble à ca :


Et donc c'est un système de 6 câbles, qui s'accrochent au plafond sans percer, avec un système ventouseux (mais qui marche sur de la peinture, je pense qu'il y a une légère colle adhésive mais jai pu les retirer sans soucis)

C'est discret (on peut enlever la partie noire et il ne reste alors qu'un petit crochet de visible), c'est simple à positionner, et c'est abordable

Et une fois une jeu? Bah pour la première fois en deux ans, il m'était IMPOSSIBLE de savoir dans quel sens j'étais dans un jeu qui bouge bien (Sairento VR). Le mécanisme rend les cables complètement INVISIBLES une fois en VR. C'est du wireless. Mais vraiment. Ca peut arriver qu'on sente que ca tire un peu mais c'est très rare et surtout très léger. Bref, un truc a 15 balles qui redonne une nouvelle dimension à votre setup VR.

----------


## 564.3

Ouaip, pour Vader Immortal j'attends la sortie de l'épisode 3, qu'ils nous fassent un bundle complet.
Et éventuellement que ça sorte sur Steam, parce qu'à priori c'est un contrat d'exclusivité temporaire de distribution.
En tous cas ce n'est pas un jeu qu'Oculus édite, et ça serait étonnant que Disney ne le sorte pas sur le reste du marché (notamment PSVR).

----------


## malmoutt3

@Zapp 
merci pour le lien, je vais sûrement me laisser tenter, le câble m'emmerde pas mal en ce moment.
Après une grosse problématique du câble c'est qu'il s'enroule et se vrille. Ainsi il s'abime et il faut le "défroisser". Si je tourne de façon consécutive dans le même sens, il faut réaliser la procédure inverse pour neutraliser la vrille du câble. Les crochets ne résolvent pas ce problème.

En ce qui concerne Vader, c'est toujours pareil, il faut voir d'où on vient et ce qu'on a. Par rapport à un Asgard, que beaucoup de critiques portent au ciel comme le premier jeu VR avec un réel contenu, c'est sûr que 20e ça fait cher payé.
Maintenant dans les années 80/90, c'était un réel rêve de gosse d'avoir ce genre d'expérience, ça n'excuse pas tout mais quand même. Il y a peu, un casque spécifique Star wars était vendu (le lenovo star wars), pour bien plus que ça. Et c'est le genre d'expérience qu'on aurait même pas eu à Disney il y a 10 ans en faisant la queue 1 heure.
Je sais bien que beaucoup d'utilisateurs VR chevronné, se voit un peu comme les vaches à lait du secteur, mais Asgard va peut être rebattre les cartes, et de toute façon, personnellement j'ai bien kiffé, et je suis sûr que mes potes vont apprécier le dojo également. Dans ce sens là, 20e c'est pas cher payé. Si par contre on recherche l'expérience Star wars ultime, alors là vous allez bien retombé sur terre.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> @Zapp 
> merci pour le lien, je vais sûrement me laisser tenter, le câble m'emmerde pas mal en ce moment.
> Après une grosse problématique du câble c'est qu'il s'enroule et se vrille. Ainsi il s'abime et il faut le "défroisser". Si je tourne de façon consécutive dans le même sens, il faut réaliser la procédure inverse pour neutraliser la vrille du câble. Les crochets ne résolvent pas ce problème.
> 
> En ce qui concerne Vader, c'est toujours pareil, il faut voir d'où on vient et ce qu'on a. Par rapport à un Asgard, que beaucoup de critiques portent au ciel comme le premier jeu VR avec un réel contenu, c'est sûr que 20e ça fait cher payé.
> Maintenant dans les années 80/90, c'était un réel rêve de gosse d'avoir ce genre d'expérience, ça n'excuse pas tout mais quand même. Il y a peu, un casque spécifique Star wars était vendu (le lenovo star wars), pour bien plus que ça. Et c'est le genre d'expérience qu'on aurait même pas eu à Disney il y a 10 ans en faisant la queue 1 heure.
> Je sais bien que beaucoup d'utilisateurs VR chevronné, se voit un peu comme les vaches à lait du secteur, mais Asgard va peut être rebattre les cartes, et de toute façon, personnellement j'ai bien kiffé, et je suis sûr que mes potes vont apprécier le dojo également. Dans ce sens là, 20e c'est pas cher payé. Si par contre on recherche l'expérience Star wars ultime, alors là vous allez bien retombé sur terre.


Alors j'ai deux rallonges et sur ma session de jeu, je n'ai pas vu les câbles se tortiller, après, il est possible qu'instinctivement, jessayais de tourner dans le jeu à l'envers (avec l'habitude d'avoir le câble dans les pattes)

Pour Vader Immortal, je suis d'accord. J'ai d'ailleurs pris le premier épisode, qui me semblait "convenable" pour le prix. Mais la, niveau scénario, il n'y a apparemment pas grand chose, et ca fait cher le dojo franchement.

Je rappelle que 10€, on obtient *Pavlov VR*  ::):

----------


## vectra

> @Zapp 
> merci pour le lien, je vais sûrement me laisser tenter, le câble m'emmerde pas mal en ce moment.
> Après une grosse problématique du câble c'est qu'il s'enroule et se vrille. Ainsi il s'abime et il faut le "défroisser". Si je tourne de façon consécutive dans le même sens, il faut réaliser la procédure inverse pour neutraliser la vrille du câble. Les crochets ne résolvent pas ce problème.


Je confirme, surtout avec le rift s.
C'est plus ou moins aigu selon la course entre l'accroche du cable sur le casque et la dernière fixation sur le cable liée avec le plafonnier; ça se module un peu...

Et je confirme: *Asgard's Wrath*, c'est de la purée de bombe. Jeu majeur, point  :;): 
Le jeu à l'épée est juste génial. Tu peux parer à l'épée, tu frappes où tu touches, et le timing d'une parade sur des attaques spéciales intelligemment annoncées te donne un avantage ou un malus. Tu peux avoir deux épées ou bien épée-bouclier. Autant les interactions avec le monde manquent un peu de feeling VR, autant les interactions en combat sont juste parfaites: le mouvement est constant et naturel. Moi qui n'avait pas aimé Until You Fall, j'ai pile le jeu que je voulais, et il peut être très exigeant.

On peut regretter, en combat, que les obstacles ne soient pas pris en compte aussi bien que dans The Morrigan, mais les combats sont bien plus vivants et difficiles. Je regrette aussi que les ennemis, s'ils t'entourent, parfois, hésitent à attaquer en simultané: on a un compagnon à invoquer gratos si on souhaite éviter le surnombre, pas besoin de politesse...

Les énigmes sont vraiment bien faites et originales, même si parfois cassent le rythme des combats. Le loot un peu sommaire par rapport à Skyrim, mais efficace. L'exploration est assez guidée (il faut débloquer tous les lieux), il n'y a pas d'Open World: ça ressemble à Karnage Kronicles assez souvent.

----------


## malmoutt3

@Vectra 
toutafé, avec un Index c'est la même. Et Asgard, j'attends que le jeu soit patché et potable sur Index pour le prendre  ::happy2:: 

@Zapp
Merci pour ton retour. 2 rallonges ? Ca te fait un câble de combien de m ? Pour quel espace de jeu ?

Pour Pavlov Vr, oui c'est sûr, mais l'un n'empêche pas l'autre. Je préfère largement avoir la possibilité d'avoir un tel dojo, que de ne pas l'avoir. Ca fait des années que j'attends ça, et là c'est une bonne petite mise en bouche.
Pour le contenu VR, même si c'est plutôt fourni par rapport à quelques années, ce n'est toujours pas ça. Et puis comparé aux jeux flat screen, je suis toujours autant à la recherche de sensations en VR, et une petite expérience bien réussie qui réussit ce miracle, je suis prés à sortir le prix. Je suis tellement blasé des JV que j'ai besoin de ma dose VR. D'ailleurs faut pas se voiler la face, c'est pour ça qu'on achète des alpha, des jeux porté à l'arrache et c'est pour ça que beaucoup d'entre nous on un casque VR et le matos qui faut. Même si la VR s'est beaucoup démocratisé ces dernières années.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai pris deux rallonges de 3m de mémoire, et j'ai une aire de jeu de 2.5m x 2.5m. Alors je me balade rarement dans toute la surface, et si je vais au coin du coin du fond, je sens le cable tirer. Ce qui est normal car j'ai juste deux crochets donc c'est assez central, et ca n'utilise pas toute la longueur. Mais c'est un excellent compromis entre la liberté et la discrétion/rapidité de mise en place. 

Et sans vouloir en rajouter, le gain d'immersion est carrément démentiel, j'utilise vraiment le roomscaling 360° sur Sairento VR, j'ai redécouvert le jeu, et c'est pour moi un jeu majeur de la VR, un espèce de Robo Recall sous amphet, blindé de contenu. Je suis content d'ailleurs que les devs aient sorti une version Quest qui cartonne, meme si du coup ca éloigne la sortie d'un Sairento VR2 pour le moment...

----------


## vectra

Voilà. 
Sairento, ça tue.

----------


## vectra

Un mod VR pour GTA V?

https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...s_to_play_the/

----------


## Pounure

Sairento, j'ai joué 1h jai pas du tout accroché, c'était pas beau et le level design faisait vraiment cheap
mais je vais le retenter, j'ai du rater qqchose  ::):

----------


## vectra

C'est à dire que tout se joue par des sauts contrôlés et des rebonds sur les murs. Donc le design 'au sol' n'est pas pertinent, et effectivement c'est moche; mais dans le feu de l'action, c'est déjà bien difficile de coordonner les mouvements, les tirs, les coups de sabre, et le côté esthétique est loin d'être un souci vu la charge à gérer!

A noter, j'ai pas encore joué à la version standalone, juste la version Lite où il n'y a que des défis (assez relevés d'ailleurs).

----------


## Pounure

j'ai trouvé pour le coup robo recall beaucoup plus impressionant

----------


## vectra

Techniquement, c'est une tuerie, Robo Recall. Mais c'est à fond spécialisé dans les flingues, avec un fond de corps à corps. Pour le mouvement, tu te téléportes où tu veux sans restriction, y compris dans le dos de l'ennemi qui avait commencé à te tirer dessus.
Sairento est plutôt un 'simulateur' de ninja: le temps est ralenti pour qu'on puisse gérer les sauts/rebonds tout en tirant/frappant, ce qui demande beaucoup de coordination et de planification aussi (arrêt = mort, on doit être en mouvement permanent, surtout dans les modes de difficulté plus élevés). 

Le problème de RR, c'est que la campagne se finit en moins de 5 heures (j'en ai mis 6 pour débloquer certains trucs), et qu'ensuite le replay concerne surtout les adeptes du scoring/modding; malheureusement, les devs n'ont pas fait trop d'efforts sur la variété des décors et situations. Avec un tel moteur sous le capot (probablement le meilleur de toute la VR), c'est quasi-criminel de produire si peu de contenu/maps/ennemis.
Sairento, j'ai passé à peu près ça sur les défis de la version Lite, et je sais que j'en suis loin d'en avoir fini avec. En plus de la campagne à faire, j'ai beaucoup d'efforts à faire pour gérer correctement les flingues en saut, et de manière générale deux épées en même temps. Avec de bons mouvements, on peut décapiter simultanément deux ennemis pendant sa chute, mais c'est pas rare d'en rater un, voire les deux parce qu'on est pas assez précis ou ambidextre.

Je suis pas là pour te forcer à aimer un jeu auquel t'accroche pas, mais y'a des perceptions très différentes à l'évidence... C'est quand-même un des tauliers de la VR: même si c'est pas aussi populaire que RR, c'est un jeu plus qu'apprécié, ne serait-ce que parce qu'aucun autre ne permet de faire ce qu'on y fait.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oui Robo Recall est une tuerie, mais niveau rejouabilité, c'est super limité a part pour le scoring. Après, on peut varier beaucoup le gameplay. Mais Sairento ne serait-ce que pour les déplacements. faire un wall run puis enchainer avec un double saut tout en shootant deux ninja aux flingues, puis atterrir et glisser au sol en sortant son Katana pour découper deux mecs. Allez un petit coup de gameplay




Si ca vous met une bosse dans le calecon, je peux plus rien pour vous.

----------


## Rodwin

Bon alors, ce Borderlands 2 VR ? Il sort ? Il sort pas ?

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Il est sorti!  ::P:  50 euroboules  :tired:  Mais ya des chances que je le prenne quand même  ::P:

----------


## vectra

Vache  ::w00t:: 
Ca a l'air bien, mais 50 euroballes et zéro évals, alors que j'ai pas fait 10% d'Asgard's Wrath...

En tous cas, on est gâtés sur les sorties de gros jeux (pas comme le Quest).

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Bon, je l'ai pris, parce que je me sens l'âme d'un beta testeur  ::P: 

Résultat, ça marche pas, et d'après le forum steam, un utilisateur a déjà le même problème  :tired: 

https://steamcommunity.com/app/99126...0247645132219/

Bref, attendez un peu  :tired:

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Refund. On verra ptetre dans 1 mois ou deux et quelques kilogs de patchs  :tired:

----------


## 564.3

Ah ouais, les retours sont super négatifs partout: entre les bugs, le rendu stéréo foireux (bug ?), les controles prévus pour PS Move (le pire défaut à mon sens), pas de coop (bon ça on s'y attendait), le prix au taquet (on s'en doutait aussi mais y avait l'espoir d'une réduc)…

----------


## Fabiolo

J'ai l'impression aussi que les problèmes de fisheyes viennent d'une option graphique que pas grand monde a vu ou tenté de désactiver.

Après, entre ceux qui disent que ça marche très bien avec les knuckles et ceux qui disent que ça ne marche pas du tout....

Sinon pour les utilisateurs d'oculus, le fait qu'il ne soit pas encore sur le store oculus peut inciter à la prudence en effet.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai l'impression aussi que les problèmes de fisheyes viennent d'une option graphique que pas grand monde a vu ou tenté de désactiver.
> 
> Après, entre ceux qui disent que ça marche très bien avec les knuckles et ceux qui disent que ça ne marche pas du tout....


J'ai l'impression qu'il y en a qui jouent comme c'est conçu et s'en accommodent, et d'autres qui s'attendent à y jouer comme à tous les FPS en VR.

Doom VFR avait aussi tenté un gameplay inhabituel avant de plus ou moins revenir en arrière sans le faire complètement. J'attends toujours un patch pour le déplacement relatif à l'orientation du controleur et pas du casque…
C'est con, parce que le mixe stick + téléport ça marche bien dans d'autres jeux, faut juste finir le boulot.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Dans mon cas, au cas ou c'était pas clair, ça marche pas du tout: écran de chargement dans le casque alors que le jeu se lance sur le bureau (et que le son joue).

J'ai tenté de mettre a jour les drivers, vérifier le cache steam, désactiver les DLC, désactiver l'overlay steam, démarrer le jeu depuis la bibliothèque Steam VR ou depuis la bibliothèque Oculus, redémarrer le PC.  Rien à faire.

----------


## Fabiolo

> J'ai l'impression qu'il y en a qui jouent comme c'est conçu et s'en accommodent, et d'autres qui s'attendent à y jouer comme à tous les FPS en VR.
> 
> Doom VFR avait aussi tenté un gameplay inhabituel avant de plus ou moins revenir en arrière sans le faire complètement. J'attends toujours un patch pour le déplacement relatif à l'orientation du controleur et pas du casque…
> C'est con, parce que le mixe stick + téléport ça marche bien dans d'autres jeux, faut juste finir le boulot.


Je ne sais pas, un gars parlait d'une option de confort "tunneling" qui provoquait ce problème. "and I disabled the tunnel vision comfort option which removed the fish eye effect completely."

C'est le genre de truc que je vire dès le départ si c'est possible, et les jeux ne sont pas fait pour spécialement, c'est juste une option qu'ils ajoutent pour les gens sensibles.

Mais bon j'en parle sans avoir vu le truc donc c'est peut-être pas ça.

----------


## 564.3

> Mais bon j'en parle sans avoir vu le truc donc c'est peut-être pas ça.


Bon je me suis ptet aussi un peu trop emballé sans savoir pour les controles, y a un mec qui a expliqué plus clairement sur Reddit et il y a des options qu'il n'avait pas changé.

Enfin il y en a pour qui le stick n'a pas l'air de marcher alors que d'autres si. Peut-être une option SteamVR Input Settings qui fout le bordel, ou autre chose.

Pour le rendu stéréo, il y en a qui ont essayé de changer les options de confort et pour qui ça allait et d'autres non. Il y a peut-être plusieurs problèmes.

En tous cas c'est le shitstorm dans les reviews Steam.

----------


## Fabiolo

> En tous cas c'est le shitstorm dans les reviews Steam.


Bah après quant tu vends un portage plein pot et que tu es un gros studio, il vaut mieux que le soft marche bien oui.

Même pas un petit coupon de reduc pour ceux qui ont déjà acheté la version classique...

----------


## Rodwin

Hello !

J'ai pris le jeu en day 1, et chez moi ça marche très bien.
Disons que je fais partie de ces gens qui s’accommodent.

J'ai viré les options de tunelling (option de confort qui limite la vision lors de mouvement un peu rapides) dès le début parce que je sais pouvoir jouer sans ça et que je n'aime pas cette technique (les options de confort sont bien fichues, y'a pas mal de possibilités), et j'ai réglé le déplacement en marche rapide. Tout va très bien, sauf le déplacement qui se fait selon l'orientation du casque et non celle de la manette. C'est ce qui me manque le plus.
Sinon, ben c'est Borderlands 2 quoi. Avec ma 970 j'ai poussé un peu les potards, et c'est plutôt joli, et plutôt fluide. On est bien dans l'ambiance, immergé dans ce monde.
Pas de bugs à signaler. Sois je fais partie des chanceux, soit on n'entend que ceux qui râlent.
Les contrôles, pour moi, sont très bien (à part la direction selon le casque et pas selon le contrôleur). Une critique que j'ai lue est qu'on interagie en pointant le contrôleur en direction de l'objet, et non pas en le touchant. Je dois dire qu'après 3 heures à ouvrir des boites, je suis bien content de pouvoir le faire à distance, de ne pas avoir à me déplacer devant chacune.

----------


## Hideo

Avec la coop, j'aurai p'tet craque mais a ce prix la pour un jeu que j'ai deja, meh.

----------


## daemogia

> Sairento, j'ai joué 1h jai pas du tout accroché, c'était pas beau et le level design faisait vraiment cheap
> mais je vais le retenter, j'ai du rater qqchose


C'est l'impression que ça me laisse en regardant les vidéos sur Youtube.

----------


## vectra

C'est sûr que les vidéos Youtube donnent un bon aperçu d'une expérience VR  ::siffle:: 

Sinon, quelques indies gems épinglées par roadtovr: https://www.roadtovr.com/11-indie-vr...ng-supporting/


Accessoirement, je pense que je suis bloqué pour 60 heures mini sur *Asgard's Wrath*. Sans être forcément 'complétioniste', je fais gaffe à bien explorer les zones pour ne pas rester bloqué, et du coup c'est long vu qu'il y a parfois des 'alternate paths'.
Je confirme que la qualité ne baisse pas, au contraire, et qu'il y a un mélange entre exploration / enigmes et combats, le tout de très bonne qualité (énigmes vraiment au top, et originales tant il faut alterner entre les pouvoirs des compagnons et l'intervention de la forme divine pour plein de trucs).
Je déplore le manque de combats pour le moment, même si la difficulté peut vite piquer selon le mode (maximal) et le support ou non d'un compagnon. Je trouve aussi un peu dommage que *certains* ennemis ne soient vulnérables qu'une fois qu'on ait réussi une parade critique, mais de manière générale le système de combats à l'épée est ce qui ce fait de mieux question dynamique, mouvements, précision des coups et des parades.
Je confirme aussi que les interactions manquent pas mal 'd'esprit VR': on se retrouve assez facilement avec des menus et actions à activer là où on aurait attendu des interactions en direct, mais les menus sont très bien faits malgré tout et on s'y habitue très vite. C'est complètement contrebalancé par la finition générale, la qualité et surtout la quantité du contenu: je pensais pas qu'on verrait un jeu VR aussi massif un jour.

Comme certains sur reddit le font remarquer, ça va être dur de continuer à mettre 20-30€ dans des expériences de 5h après un jeu comme ça. Mais visiblement, il semble que le jeu ait été développé à fonds perdus.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Mais visiblement, il semble que le jeu ait été développé à fonds perdus.


Tu as des chiffres? Simple curiosité.

----------


## Elidji

Comment on peut savoir que le jeu leur a fait perdre de l'argent alors qu'il est encore en vente (surtout depuis si peu de temps et juste avant Noël) ?
Ça m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'ils le vendent à perte.

----------


## Pounure

> C'est sûr que les vidéos Youtube donnent un bon aperçu d'une expérience VR 
> 
> Sinon, quelques indies gems épinglées par roadtovr: https://www.roadtovr.com/11-indie-vr...ng-supporting/
> 
> 
> Accessoirement, je pense que je suis bloqué pour 60 heures mini sur *Asgard's Wrath*. Sans être forcément 'complétioniste', je fais gaffe à bien explorer les zones pour ne pas rester bloqué, et du coup c'est long vu qu'il y a parfois des 'alternate paths'.
> Je confirme que la qualité ne baisse pas, au contraire, et qu'il y a un mélange entre exploration / enigmes et combats, le tout de très bonne qualité (énigmes vraiment au top, et originales tant il faut alterner entre les pouvoirs des compagnons et l'intervention de la forme divine pour plein de trucs).
> Je déplore le manque de combats pour le moment, même si la difficulté peut vite piquer selon le mode (maximal) et le support ou non d'un compagnon. Je trouve aussi un peu dommage que *certains* ennemis ne soient vulnérables qu'une fois qu'on ait réussi une parade critique, mais de manière générale le système de combats à l'épée est ce qui ce fait de mieux question dynamique, mouvements, précision des coups et des parades.
> Je confirme aussi que les interactions manquent pas mal 'd'esprit VR': on se retrouve assez facilement avec des menus et actions à activer là où on aurait attendu des interactions en direct, mais les menus sont très bien faits malgré tout et on s'y habitue très vite. C'est complètement contrebalancé par la finition générale, la qualité et surtout la quantité du contenu: je pensais pas qu'on verrait un jeu VR aussi massif un jour.
> ...


J'ai testé Asgard hier sur VIVE
Super bien fait, ca a l'air en effet bien complet (trop même, beaucoup trop de menus a mon gout) par contre les controlleurs vive sont pas adaptés, j'ai fait que m'embrouiller dans les touches....!

et sur l'aspect "perte d'argent", je pense qu'après une dizaine de jour ils arrivent a voir si c'est bankable ou pas (à part si il y a un buzz ou qqchose du genre)

----------


## vectra

Comme je le postais ailleurs, Asgard fait une belle percée en nombre de commentaires sur l'Oculus Store. A voir s'il peut rattraper Robo Recall et Lone Echo, mais pour un jeu frais sorti du four c'est pas mal.

----------


## jujupatate

Je suis en train de faire *Red Matter*.
Je suis impressionné par la qualité visuelle du jeu, ils ont mis la barre assez haute au niveau reflets/lumière, c'est de toute bôté.  :Mellow2: 
Avec le supersampling à 1.5, c'est vraiment net, y compris les textes.
Le jeu en lui même est très sympa, j'y ai joué un peu plus d'une heure pour l'instant donc je ne sais pas ce que ça donne en durée de vie.
C'est de l'exploration/puzzle dans une grande base Soviet style. Les mécaniques de jeu rappellent un peu Lone Echo mais le gameplay est lui très différent. Pas de free locomotion mais un déplacement par "bonds" à l'aide d'un réacteur dorsal, uniquement sur de courtes distances. On peut ajuster légèrement la vitesse pendant le déplacement, ça reste un peu mou mais on s'y fait.
Au lieu de faire les choses avec les mains, le personnage possède des sortes d'outils multifonctions qui comme par hasard ressemblent vachement aux manettes Oculus.  ::P: 



C'est du coup super intuitif à utiliser, juste un petit bémol pour attraper à distance les petits objets, leur système de visée est un peu bancal, du coup ça galère un peu par moment.

Les puzzles ne sont pas très compliqués mais c'est assez varié pour le moment. Ajustement de pression avec des vannes, interrupteurs à activer dans le bon ordre, des énigmes façon escape game, etc...

Je ne peut que vous le recommander si vous chercher du jeu solo et que vous êtes en manque en attendant Lone Echo 2.  ::P:

----------


## vectra

Oui, c'est vraiment très beau comme jeu.
Je trouve ça soporifique à la longue, mais c'est un des plus jolis jeux disponibles et y'a des moments de bravoure aussi.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Mon abonnement offert Vivepro m'a permis de tester (et donc Finir) *A Fisherman Tale*

Alors meh. Le jeu est sympa mais vendre 15€ ces 2 heures de gameplay. C'est typiquement le genre de jeu qui dessert totalement la VR je trouve. Les énigmes sont simplistes, l'univers est beaucoup trop étriqué. Après oui, c'est mignon, le mimic de gameplay est fascinant mais on se rend compte que ca n'apporte pas grand chose. Il s'agit toujours de faire changer d'échelle tel ou tel objet. Il me semble qu'il n'y a absolument aucune rejouabilité (pas de trucs à collecter ni rien).

Assez déçu car on me l'avait au final survendu.

----------


## Fabiolo

> J'ai testé Asgard hier sur VIVE
> Super bien fait, ca a l'air en effet bien complet (trop même, beaucoup trop de menus a mon gout) par contre les controlleurs vive sont pas adaptés, j'ai fait que m'embrouiller dans les touches....!
> 
> et sur l'aspect "perte d'argent", je pense qu'après une dizaine de jour ils arrivent a voir si c'est bankable ou pas (à part si il y a un buzz ou qqchose du genre)


Pour le Vive ils s'en foutent c'est Oculus qui paie.

Pour la rentabilité ils s'en foutent, c'est Facebook qui paie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis en train de faire *Red Matter*.
> Je suis impressionné par la qualité visuelle du jeu, ils ont mis la barre assez haute au niveau reflets/lumière, c'est de toute bôté. 
> Avec le supersampling à 1.5, c'est vraiment net, y compris les textes.
> Le jeu en lui même est très sympa, j'y ai joué un peu plus d'une heure pour l'instant donc je ne sais pas ce que ça donne en durée de vie.
> C'est de l'exploration/puzzle dans une grande base Soviet style. Les mécaniques de jeu rappellent un peu Lone Echo mais le gameplay est lui très différent. Pas de free locomotion mais un déplacement par "bonds" à l'aide d'un réacteur dorsal, uniquement sur de courtes distances. On peut ajuster légèrement la vitesse pendant le déplacement, ça reste un peu mou mais on s'y fait.
> Au lieu de faire les choses avec les mains, le personnage possède des sortes d'outils multifonctions qui comme par hasard ressemblent vachement aux manettes Oculus. 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/10/24/8a2...381cfff.md.jpg
> 
> ...


Je l'ai finis en 4 heure en trainant et en restant bloqué 30 mn sur une énigme en particulier.

Mais j'ai adoré la DA et l'ambiance en effet.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mon abonnement offert Vivepro m'a permis de tester (et donc Finir) *A Fisherman Tale*
> 
> Alors meh. Le jeu est sympa mais vendre 15€ ces 2 heures de gameplay. C'est typiquement le genre de jeu qui dessert totalement la VR je trouve. Les énigmes sont simplistes, l'univers est beaucoup trop étriqué. Après oui, c'est mignon, le mimic de gameplay est fascinant mais on se rend compte que ca n'apporte pas grand chose. Il s'agit toujours de faire changer d'échelle tel ou tel objet. Il me semble qu'il n'y a absolument aucune rejouabilité (pas de trucs à collecter ni rien).
> 
> Assez déçu car on me l'avait au final survendu.


Sur la partie à collecter: il y a des trucs à collecter. Que ce soit intéressant ou pas à faire ça...mais il y en a.

Sinon pour le rapport prix/ produit, c'est là qu'on voit que les soldes Steam et les bundles ont complètement fait perdre aux joueurs le sens des réalités.

Quant au fait que ça desserve la VR  ::'(:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ah ben oui à partir d'un moment, je compare un jeu VR a 15€ a un jeu non VR à 15€ hein  ::):  Ce n'est absolument pas une question de soldes. sur Steam à l'heure actuelle pour 15€ tu as des jeux neufs (bon souvent indé) qui vont être meilleurs en gameplay, trouvaille, durée de vie, innovation,...

S'il y a des trucs à collecter je m'excuse car je n'ai absolument rien vu pour le coup (et pourtant j'ai pas mal cherché vu comment certaines énigmes m'ont fait galérer)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je viens de tester Holoception et c'est un vrai cauchemar pour se déplacer en vue 1e personne. Je n'ai eu aucun jeux VR qui a un système de locomotion aussi foireux. Vivement, un patch. Du coup, je laisse dormir le jeu.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Ah ben oui à partir d'un moment, je compare un jeu VR a 15€ a un jeu non VR à 15€ hein  Ce n'est absolument pas une question de soldes. sur Steam à l'heure actuelle pour 15€ tu as des jeux neufs (bon souvent indé) qui vont être meilleurs en gameplay, trouvaille, durée de vie, innovation,...


Oui sauf que pour un jeu non VR tu as un potentiel d'acheteurs de plusieurs centaines de millions et tu peux te permettre de vendre beaucoup moins cher pour amortir alors qu'en VR pour l'instant le potentiel max tourne plus autour du petit million.

Comparer le prix d'un jeu VR à un jeu non VR n'est pour l'instant pas du tout pertinent quant tu sais que au mieux tu en vendrais forcement 100 fois moins.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Oui sauf que pour un jeu non VR tu as un potentiel d'acheteurs de plusieurs centaines de millions et tu peux te permettre de vendre beaucoup moins cher pour amortir alors qu'en VR pour l'instant le potentiel max tourne plus autour du petit million.
> 
> Comparer le prix d'un jeu VR à un jeu non VR n'est pour l'instant pas du tout pertinent.


Tu penses qu'un jeu comme Inside a un potentiel de plusieurs centaines de millions? Et Celeste? Dead Cells? Restons sérieux et logiques deux minutes  ::):  

Il y a deux ans oui, c'est un discours que j'avais, j'étais prêt à payer 40 € pour un jeu VR qui allait m'amuser 4 ou 5h. Aujourd'hui ce n'est plus le cas. Il y a énormément de jeux qui promettent une bonne durée de vie ou de la rejouabilité, ou un gimmick de gameplay suffisant pour me motiver à l'achat. L'excuse du marché qui ne décolle, ca empêche juste EA et Activision de sortir la grosse artillerie adaptée à la VR.

Après ce n'est pas un mauvais jeu mais objectivement j'ai passé un bon moment dessus car je ne l'ai pas "payé".

----------


## Fabiolo

Non mais tu peux le considérer mauvais, je n'ai aucun problème avec ça.

C'est le "typiquement le genre de jeu qui dessert totalement la VR" qui passe pas.

----------


## vectra

Le classement des canards le met dans le top 10, _comme-même_.

----------


## 564.3

Bah s'il est haut dans les critiques et les charts, c'est quand même que ceux qui y ont joué ont aimé. Après les gouts et les couleurs… tout le monde ne compte pas en durée/euro, surtout pour les jeux narratifs (aventure/puzzle dans ce cas).
À l'inverse j'aurais trouvé Lone Echo meilleur si la 2e partie avait été plus courte. J'aime pas trop me taper du couloir similaire au km dans ce contexte.
Pour que ça passe il me faut un super gameplay, et typiquement c'est plutôt le cas de jeux d'arcade.

----------


## FixB

Perso, je l'ai beaucoup aimé. Mais je l'ai eu gratos avec Viveport Infinity...

----------


## nodulle

> C'est le "typiquement le genre de jeu qui dessert totalement la VR" qui passe pas.


Je ne comprend pas non plus cet argument. Nombre de jeu VR sont aussi court avec un prix similaire (voir plus chère et/ou plus court). A l'avantage de A Fisherman Tale je trouve que celui-ci apporte une fraîcheur bienvenue en comparaison.

----------


## Hideo

T'es un peu dur sur Fisherman  :^_^: 

On est sur une experience courte, et si on fait le rapport temps / cout t'es plutot dans le vrai on trouve bien mieux sur le store. 
Mais c'est qualitatif, relativement frais et le "mimick" est bon et mets en avant ce que peut apporter la VR sur les jeux de perspective, je trouve ca plutot innovant.
Centaines de millions peut etre pas, mais un facteur 100 clairement (1000 serait moins deconnant et encore) sur le nombre de vente c'est tres serieux. 

Que tu n'y trouves pas ton compte, c'est pas du tout un probleme mais c'est dommage de bouder ce genre d'experience.

----------


## ExPanda

J'avais fini le jeu en une petite heure, et du coup c'est vrai que pour 15€, ça fait cher payé si on compare à d'autres jeux.

Mais en oubliant le prix, c'est frais, mignon tout plein, et même si c'est pas compliqué du tout (bien penser à virer les aides pour gratter un peu tiens), ça reste un vrai jeu.  ::):

----------


## malmoutt3

Perso, le débat sur le coté prix/durée de vie, c'est vite vu. Il n'y a pas encore assez de contenu pour qu'on fasse la fine bouche, entre 10 et 20e, un jeu même court, du moment qu'on est pas trompé sur la marchandise, me semble bien placé du point de vue tarifaire. Après on peut toujours attendre les soldes. En ce moment, il y a l'alpha de LOW-FI, le jeu à la Blade Runner. Anticleric le dev du jeu demande quand même 30e ! Si on compare à Lone Echo ou Asgard, evidemment que ça fait très mal. Mais justement, estimons nous heureux d'avoir autant de contenus à se mettre sous la dent.
Pour le reste, en ce moment c'est 1h de dojo Star Wars tout les soirs, que ce soit le 1 ou le 2. Les deux se jouent différemment, et c'est un réel plaisir de faire les défis les uns après les autres sur les deux de façon indifférente. Le deuxième est quand même un peu plus physique et demande des gesticulations certaines pour s'en sortir, mais bon Dieu que c'est bon ! Etre un Jedi n'a jamais été aussi proche. J'aurais payé facilement des centaires d'euros pour avoir une telle expérience à Disneyland il y a 10 ans.


Spoiler Alert! 


Dommage que les jeux n'utilisent pas tout ce potentiel de gameplay et de fun dans le mode histoire, dommage également qu'on ne fait pas face à des jedis.

----------


## Hideo

Payday 2 a 5€

Le portage VR fait le taff, a 5€ le rapport qualite/prix est super bon. Ca me botterai bien de le relancer si y'a des motives.

----------


## Oyooh

> Payday 2 a 5€
> 
> Le portage VR fait le taff, a 5€ le rapport qualite/prix est super bon. Ca me botterai bien de le relancer si y'a des motives.


Ça pourrait bien se prêter aux soirées canard, ça!

----------


## 564.3

Par contre c'est 4 joueurs max, non ?
J'ai quand même lancé la réinstallation, vu que j'avais la place.

----------


## Oyooh

Je vois que le bundle avec tous les Dlc inclus est à 18,91€
Ça vaut le coup?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour Fisherman ce n'est pas seulement une question de durée de vie (chose très subjective) mais plutôt sur le principe. C'est voilà, vous enlevez la VR, le jeu garde absolument le même potentiel, la maniabilité est identique, on a quasiment aucune action dans le jeu qu'on ne pourrait pas faire à la souris (déplacer des objets principalement). Et le jeu devient tout à fait banal. Allez, je veux bien vous concéder, la derniere énigme dans le phare tire partie de la VR.

Je pense que le marché VR a depuis largement dépassé ce stade, et  les jeux VR doivent s'appuyer sur la VR, pour proposer quelque chose.

Sairento VR, si tu enlèves la VR, il ne reste vraiment plus rien, le jeu se base entièrement sur le skill que nous permet la VR, sur les mouvements possibles que l'on effectue en se baissant, en allant chercher son arme, en visant deux ennemis à la fois...Ces trucs la ,tu ne peux pas les faire sur un FPS classique.

C'est pareil pour Beat Saber, ce n'est pas un jeu de rythme classique, il y a une alchimie assez exceptionnelle qui se créé entre le gameplay, la musique, les séquences...Les autres jeux du meme genre en VR n'arrivent pas à proposer un truc comme ca.


Et tu peux faire ca ce constat pour tous les jeux VR qui fonctionnent. Que ca soit des repompes de concepts existants (Pavlov VR qui n'est qu'un CS où tu dois physiquement viser/recharger,...), des adaptations ou des trucs novateurs.

Quand c'est bien fait, ca nous donne Payday2 par exemple. Quand c'est mal fait, ca donne Borderlands2. Je pense qu'on n'est plus obligés de se taper des jeux médiocres car ils sont en VR, le marché des jeux est vraiment blindé de pépites de partout. Fisherman Tale, non il n'apporte rien, en face sur PC, tu as du Talos principle, du Witness, les dernieres prods des mecs qui ont fait Myst,...

J'ai un backlog suffisamment long sur mes jeux VR pour me dire que Fisherman Tale vaut le coup. Car il s'arrête au moment où les énigmes deviennent intéressantes et utilisent intelligemment la VR.

----------


## 564.3

> Je vois que le bundle avec tous les Dlc inclus est à 18,91€
> Ça vaut le coup?


Je crois que j'avais pris un bundle avec une partie des DLC, mais je ne suis pas sur de ce que ça apporte.


Pour Fisherman's Tale, une bonne partie de l'intérêt est le jeu sur les échelles et l'impression que ça donne en VR. Il perdrait beaucoup plus au portage sur écran que la majorité des jeux VR, et ce des le début.
Au contraire pour Talos et autre, même si le portage est bien fait, la VR n'apporte que de l'immersion dans un environnement "plat".

Enfin c'est bizarre, on dirait qu'on n'a pas joué au même jeu, ou alors je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.

Après c'est probable que des créateurs reprendront des idées de Ficherman's Tale dans des jeux à plus gros budget. On verra ce que ça donne.

----------


## Rodwin

Ça apporte pas mal de missions, parfois des personnages et surtout beaucoup beaucoup d'armes.
C'est très bien pour qui a fait le tour du jeu, ça permet de passer des soirées sans refaire deux fois la même chose.

----------


## FixB

> Pour Fisherman ce n'est pas seulement une question de durée de vie (chose très subjective) mais plutôt sur le principe. C'est voilà, vous enlevez la VR, le jeu garde absolument le même potentiel, la maniabilité est identique, on a quasiment aucune action dans le jeu qu'on ne pourrait pas faire à la souris (déplacer des objets principalement).


Pour le coup, je ne suis pas d'accord. Au contraire, je trouve que la gestion des échelles rend vraiment super bien en VR, beaucoup mieux que ce que ça donnerait en pancake.
J'avais eu la même sensation dans certains passages de Chronos par exemple.

----------


## Oyooh

> Ça apporte pas mal de missions, parfois des personnages et surtout beaucoup beaucoup d'armes.
> C'est très bien pour qui a fait le tour du jeu, ça permet de passer des soirées sans refaire deux fois la même chose.


Bon... Et bien un jeu plus dans mon backlog  ::):

----------


## Fabiolo

> Pour le coup, je ne suis pas d'accord. Au contraire, je trouve que la gestion des échelles rend vraiment super bien en VR, beaucoup mieux que ce que ça donnerait en pancake.
> J'avais eu la même sensation dans certains passages de Chronos par exemple.


Surtout que je ne vois même pas comment on pourrait se passer des objets à soit même en contrôlant un seul perso à la souris.

C'est marrant parce que, autant le jeu a pu être critiqué sur la durée de vie, sur la physique...autant toutes les critiques se sont accordées pour dire que c'était l'exploitation de la VR qui était son point fort...mais bon.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Surtout que je ne vois même pas comment on pourrait se passer des objets à soit même en contrôlant un seul perso à la souris.
> 
> C'est marrant parce que, autant le jeu a pu être critiqué sur la durée de vie, sur la physique...autant toutes les critiques se sont accordées pour dire que c'était l'exploitation de la VR qui était son point fort...mais bon.


Oui mais le coup de se passer les objets tu es obligé de le faire uniquement dans le dernier puzzle. Dans tout le reste du jeu, j'avoue que je me contentais de poser l'objet à cote de ma version "mini" et de la recuperer par la suite. Manipulation que tu peux totalement faire en mode "nonVR"

----------


## malmoutt3

Bon ben Asgard c'est de la bonne.
Et malheureusement il faut le tweaker pour que ça marche sur autre chose que la plateforme Oculus. Je prends mon pied, mais ça me chagrine quand même d'avoir du beau matos, de devoir tweaker un jeu, et d'avoir quand même à faire face à des lags sous certaines conditions.
Oculus frappe fort avec ce titre quoiqu'on en dise. Et je m'en réjouis. Seulement, si ils arrivent à sortir plusieurs titres comme ça, je ne donne pas cher de la concurrence. A part Sony, je ne vois pas trop qui pourra leur tenir tête. Valve a intérêts de se sortir les doigts.
Et franchement sur cette gen PC, Oculus aura bien merdé quand même. Un Rift S avec moins de concessions au même prix, ils auraient remporté la partie haut la main.

----------


## malmoutt3

PROMO FINIE !
Chronos à 5e, à ce prix là, un bon dark soul du pauvre en VR, ça vaut le coup !

----------


## Luthor

Salut,
Je possède un WMR et suis intéressé par ce jeu, de quels tweaks parles tu, stp ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## malmoutt3

> Salut,
> Je possède un WMR et suis intéressé par ce jeu, de quels tweaks parles tu, stp ?
> 
> Merci


Tu peux aller voir sur le topic en question.

Mais en gros, il y a des gros ralentissements parfois. Au début c'était pendant les combats, au bout d'un moment c'était quasi injouable et puis après réglages, j'ai des ralentissements beaucoup moins présents, de façon aléatoire. Surtout en mode Dieu quand le Chaperone apparaît.
Je ne sais pas si c'est lié au matos ou pas. Mais pas mal de personne y jouent donc je ne crois pas que cela soit le cas, c'est plutôt un problème d'optimisation.

----------


## Fabiolo

Disons que je ne pense pas qu'ils aient passé du temps à optimiser pour que ça tourne bien avec revive. Du moment que ça tourne sur rift, leur job est fait.

Peut-être que si un jour leur contrat d'exclu leur permet ils adapteront pour Steam VR.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Disons que je ne pense pas qu'ils aient passé du temps à optimiser pour que ça tourne bien avec revive. Du moment que ça tourne sur rift, leur job est fait.
> 
> Peut-être que si un jour leur contrat d'exclu leur permet ils adapteront pour Steam VR.


C'est la première fois que je rencontre ça sous revive, et pourtant j'ai pas mal de jeux Oculus (Lone Echo, Wilson heart, robo recall, Vader 1 et 2, Chronos, technolust, Edge of nowhere et pas mal d'autres expériences), je ne pense pas que la couche Revive amène autant de problèmes mais qui sait. 
D'ailleurs comme je l'ai soulevé dans le thread, il y a quelques plaintes de joueurs Oculus (reddit, le store) qui se plaignent de problèmes ressemblant à ceux que je rencontre, mais bon le jeu tourne sûrement mieux sous casques Oculus.

----------


## Fabiolo

Après ils recommandent une 1080 quant officiellement Oculus recommande une 1060 pour le rift S.

Les jeux que tu cites (Lone Echo, Wilson heart, robo recall...) visait une 960 à l'époque il me semble.

Alors je sais que tu as une carte plus performante, normalement une 2080 ti ne devrait pas avoir de soucis mais elle doit pas avoir énormément de marge pour du supersampling non plus..130% ce n'est pas énorme ceci-dit.

Après si même sur un rift S qui a un rafraichissement plus faible, ça rame aussi avec une 2080 ti, alors il y a un soucis oui.

----------


## vectra

Gorn à 8€ chez monsieur Oculus.
Insta-buy  ::P:

----------


## septicflesh

Arizona sunshine avec les 2 dlc chez steam a 15 balles.

----------


## ExPanda

Scanner sombre à 1€
C'est pas cher pour une balade sympa (y'a "horreur" dans les tags mais il n'a rien à faire là)

----------


## nodulle

> Scanner sombre à 1€
> C'est pas cher pour une balade sympa (y'a "horreur" dans les tags mais il n'a rien à faire là)


Je confirme, c'est du walking simulator.  ::):

----------


## vectra

Ces soldes, c'est du seriousse.
I expect you to die à 10 balles
Eleven Table Tennis pareil.
Sairento et Dirt 2.0 qui repassent à 20 balles
Google paint machin à 8 euros
No man's sky à 27
et plein d'autres titres

----------


## R3dF0x

> Arizona sunshine avec les 2 dlc chez steam a 15 balles.


???

Moi je vois le jeu seul à -63% ce qui donne 16,27$ CAD

et chacun des DLC :

Arizona Sunshine - Dead Man DLC à 3,39$

Arizona Sunshine - The Damned DLC à 5,69$

----------


## 564.3

Dirt Rally 2.0 a été pas mal patché, ils ont corrigé les problèmes gênants, et normalement y a eu un patch des perfs SteamVR aujourd'hui (pas encore testé).
Par contre faut faire gaffe aux DLCs. Au pire ça peut être pas mal de prendre le jeu de base pour voir ce que ça donne, puis un season pass lors des soldes suivantes.

Pour AZ Sunshine, je vois pas de pack avec les DLCs non plus.

Le bundle 27€ pour Sairento + To The Top est intéressant sinon, pour ceux qui n'avaient pas ces jeux: https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...our_VR_Bundle/

Et The Forest à 10€, dont le port VR nécessiterait encore du boulot, mais c'est déjà pas mal. D'ailleurs faudrait que je m'y remette à l'occase…

----------


## Luthor

Merci pour vos réponses  ::):

----------


## vectra

Egalement, *GTA V* version Steam à 15 euroballes, soit je crois son plus bas historique.
Si le dernier mod VR qui agite Reddit fonctionne correctement, ça peut en valoir la peine.

----------


## Hideo

> Et The Forest à 10€, dont le port VR nécessiterait encore du boulot, mais c'est déjà pas mal. D'ailleurs faudrait que je m'y remette à l'occase…


Wai j'ai dans l'idee de relancer The Forest depuis qu'ils ont patche la VR.
Hesites pas a pinger si tu te lances  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Wai j'ai dans l'idee de relancer The Forest depuis qu'ils ont patche la VR.
> Hesites pas a pinger si tu te lances


Ouais à tester en multi à l'occase. Je ne sais pas trop comment ça se passe, c'est dans la campagne solo du host ?

Je l'avais déjà lancé vite fait suite au dernier patch (changelog sur FB), et les problèmes principaux que j'avais noté étaient corrigés.
Au début j'ai cru que j'étais bloqué dans mon point de spawn, mais c'est juste que j'avais foutu trop de bordel et pas retrouvé la porte dans la pénombre de ma cabane…

Ah si, le truc qui m'a gêné c'est qu'on ne peut pas reprendre de la bouffe cuite sur un feu de camp, faut la manger direct. Mais c'est aussi valable quand on joue sur écran. Bizarre ce choix de design, j'étais en plein dans Green Hell, ça m'a un peu choqué.

----------


## Hideo

> Ouais à tester en multi à l'occase. Je ne sais pas trop comment ça se passe, c'est dans la campagne solo du host ?


Comme sur desktop wai. Ca peut faire du multi avec des joueurs desktop / VR egalement.

----------


## 564.3

Sinon rien à voir, mais on voit le boulot qu'il reste à faire dans les standards pour les jeux VR quand on voit ce que nous sort encore OwlchemyLabs.
Leur système de sous-titre a l'air l'excellent: https://www.owlchemylabs.com/vacatio...nguage-support
Faut dire qu'ils ont tendance à tout peaufiner à mort et ne rien laisser au hasard, le résultat fait de beaux modèles à suivre.

----------


## R3dF0x

ET moi je t'invite a regarder et lire:

Je ne veux pas t'obstiner mais en cliquant sur ton lien j'arrive sur cette page :
(remarque que je ne suis pas connecté)



Je vois que le jeu est disponible seul ou avec quelques "bundle"

Ces "bundle" ne contienne aucun des DLC

En ajoutant le jeu au panier, j'obtiens seulement le jeu (sans DLC)

Nul part il est indiqué que les deux DLC sont inclus

D'ailleurs, les DLC sont toujours disponibles au "clic" pour les ajouter au panier

Ce qui fait augmenter la note bien entendu !

Donc, la seule explication (mais j'en doute) c'est que pour le Canada, c'est différent !

----------


## ExPanda

Perso je le vois à 14.79€ et les DLC à part à 7.48€ pour les deux, il n'est pas indiqué qu'ils sont inclus dans le jeu de base.

Sinon 25.35$CAD pour le total, le convertisseur me dit que ça fait 17.26€, on est pas loin des 15€ annoncés, et c'est moins cher qu'en euros.  ::ninja::

----------


## Fabiolo

> Egalement, *GTA V* version Steam à 15 euroballes, soit je crois son plus bas historique.
> Si le dernier mod VR qui agite Reddit fonctionne correctement, ça peut en valoir la peine.


Moué, prévois la bassine quant même, ou le sli de 2080 ti...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=qznJaMq6MdY

----------


## septicflesh

> ET moi je t'invite a regarder et lire:
> 
> Je ne veux pas t'obstiner mais en cliquant sur ton lien j'arrive sur cette page :
> (remarque que je ne suis pas connecté)
> 
> https://i56.servimg.com/u/f56/11/89/67/65/steam_10.jpg
> 
> Je vois que le jeu est disponible seul ou avec quelques "bundle"
> 
> ...


okay ça marche

----------


## Pounure

> Moué, prévois la bassine quant même, ou le sli de 2080 ti...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=qznJaMq6MdY


Ah oui c'est le nouveau gerbotron 3000

----------


## vectra

Je m'éclate comme un débile avec *Eleven Table Tennis*, soldé à 10€, soit bien en dessous du prix habituel.
Je m'étais beaucoup amusé avec un clone casual disponible chez Oculus (soldé à 2€), mais là ça change totalement de dimension. La réal' technique est un peu moins lêchée, mais question physique c'est juste de la folie.
J'ai vraiment l'impression de jouer au ping-pong, à peu de chose près.
Ca tue. 
Vraiment.

Un tel jeu sera définitivement impossible à faire en Desktop, ou alors en faisant vraiment chier tout le monde (dev et joueur) pour un résultat :meh:
Là, c'est simple, direct, on est dans l'action, on joue au ping-pong comme sur une table. Point. Et avec des gens en plus.

----------


## Hideo

Du gameplay pour Walking Dead Saint & Sinners 



Ca a de gueule tout ca   ::o:

----------


## 564.3

Grosse mise à jour d'Onward: maps custom, améliorations, nouvelles IA…
https://steamcommunity.com/games/496...92277201104453

Et WE gratuit, pour ceux qui veulent tester c'est l'occase, s'ils ne sont pas en vadrouille comme moi…
Faudra qu'on se prévoie une soirée Onward sinon.

----------


## vectra

Ce jeu est génial.
Mais avec moi, c'est vraiment une map à la fois...
J'ai carrément acheté des genouillères exprès.

----------


## nodulle

Oh oui une soirée Onward, ça fait longtemps !

Sinon comme prévue Pavlov vient de doubler son tarif pour passer à 20.99 €, sa prochaine MAJ ne devrait plus tarder (je crois d'ailleurs qu'elle est dans le canal beta).  ::):

----------


## Hideo

A -50% ca me parait etre un bon moment pour sauter le pas. 

Avec les maps customs, ca devrait bien coller avec nos soirees.




> Oh oui une soirée Onward, ça fait longtemps !
> 
> Sinon comme prévue Pavlov vient de doubler son tarif pour passer à 20.99 €, sa prochaine MAJ ne devrait plus tarder (je crois d'ailleurs qu'elle est dans le canal beta).


Yes, prevue pour aujourd'hui.

----------


## vectra

> Oh oui une soirée Onward, ça fait longtemps !
> 
> Sinon comme prévue Pavlov vient de doubler son tarif pour passer à 20.99 €, sa prochaine MAJ ne devrait plus tarder (je crois d'ailleurs qu'elle est dans le canal beta).


Content de l'avoir eu en solde à 7€!

----------


## Couillu

J'ai commencé Borderlands VR, et bien c'est assez efficace ! Bon par contre les menus desktop pas adaptés c'est bien relou. J'ai joué une petite demie heure mais je me suis bien amusé. A voir à la longue

----------


## vectra

En plein trip sur Eleven Table Tennis.
C'est trop bien.

----------


## vectra

Test rapide de *GTA V* en VR grâce au mod: https://github.com/LukeRoss00/gta5-real-mod
En un mot: *non*.

La 3D est complètement pétée en fait: ça va correctement quand on est à peu près dans le champ de vision en face de celui du personnage, mais dès qu'on va un peu sur les bords du champ de vision, c'est n'imp. Complètement.
Les lentilles doivent pas être calculées comme il faut à tous les coups (edit: pire encore. La 3D stéréo est émulée par une méthode alakon, donc c'est structurellement sans espoir). 

Au niveau perfs, zéro souci en mode Low, et ça passait encore en mode high.

J'ai quand-même pu prendre du plaisir à conduire, vu qu'on n'a plus besoin de diriger la vue avec un bouton imprécis du gamepad. On a vraiment un champ de vue large sur la scène, et j'ai pu m'amuser à slalomer et à piloter finement avec une facilité déconcertante. Donc, à la base, c'était une bonne idée de mettre de la VR dans GTA V, mais faudrait que ce soit fait par des pros. Au bout de 5 minutes, on commence à en avoir marre et à avoir la gerbe (en conduite, le bitume en dehors de la zone claire semble clignotter au premier plan du fait du problème rapporté plus haut. De manière générale, rien dans le jeu n'a été pensé pour rendre dans un casque VR, donc les textures sont bien crados.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Test rapide de *GTA V* en VR grâce au mod: https://github.com/LukeRoss00/gta5-real-mod
> En un mot: *non*.
> 
>  De manière générale, rien dans le jeu n'a été pensé pour rendre dans un casque VR, donc les textures sont bien crados.


Euh bas oui, le jeu est sorti en 2013 quant même, on parlait même pas du DK1 à l'époque.

Ceci-dit, LA Noire est encore plus vieux et ils ont réussi à en faire un truc pas trop crade à posteriori.

----------


## vectra

En lisant le readme du projet Github, le gars explique qu'il n'a pas réussi à implémenter un rendu stéréoscopique avec deux caméras. Et donc, le gars a juste pris le flux vidéo d'une caméra à 80-90 fps, et a décalé la position de la caméra sur celle de chaque oeil une frame sur deux.

Donc non seulement on n'a que 40-45 fps par oeil, mais en plus les deux yeux ne reçoivent pas une image spatialement/temporellement cohérente. Ca semble assez bien expliquer le rendu abominable dans les zones périphériques qui bougent le plus.

Donc merci, mais _in the trash it goes_.
C'est marrant 5 minutes, puis après vient la nausée. De manière générale, ça évoque plus un mauvais film 3D dans un cinéma que n'importe quoi qu'on a vu en VR depuis la sortie du CV1.

----------


## malmoutt3

Dommage, un open world de cette taille, et surtout un GTA, cela aurait été génial. Le jeu fourmille de détails, et simule un monde vivant, ce qu'on a absolument pas à l'heure actuelle en VR (edit, my bad, ya fallout, Skyrim et No man Sky). D'ailleurs en parlant de Rockstar, il y avait des rumeurs sur un portage VR de RDR2. J'y crois pas vraiment, mais même à la troisième personne, ça serait vraiment le pied.

----------


## vectra

C'est clair que ça m'aurait plu.
D'autant que le pilotage est super-agréable et pratique en VR 3è-personne...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Euh bas oui, le jeu est sorti en 2013 quant même, on parlait même pas du DK1 à l'époque.
> 
> Ceci-dit, LA Noire est encore plus vieux et ils ont réussi à en faire un truc pas trop crade à posteriori.


L'implémentation de la VR dans L.A. Noire VR est assez crade et anti-ergonomique. A la limite, y a que les passages en voiture que c'est bien foutu et les combats aux corps à corps.

----------


## malmoutt3

Je joue pas mal à Asgard Wrath en ce moment, et j'ai remarqué que le jeu a une incidence certaine sur mes habitudes.
Premièrement, j'ai acheté Karnage il y a quelques jours pendant les soldes, et la différence de qualité , surtout graphique, saute tellement aux yeux que j'ai arrêté de jouer au bout d'une dizaine de minutes. Ca va être dur de fermer les yeux sur les expériences moyennes ou certains défauts rédhibitoires des productions indépendantes pendant quelques temps.

Deuxièmement, grâce au monde confort, c'est la première fois que je passe autant d'heures en "smooth locomotion" (joystick + voile visuel en périphérie quand on bouge + rotation saccadée), et j'ai remarqué que j'ai tendance à devenir fainéant. En gros, au début je jouais debout et j'essayais de faire le maximum de façon immersive. Tournant et bougeant IRL dans l'espace roomscale, et puis au bout d'un moment j'ai commencé à m'asseoir et à tout faire "à la manette", vu que de toute façon la plupart des mécaniques de déplacements et de d'interaction avec les menus d'AW sont pensées autour. Pourquoi me faire chier à bouger mon corps si je peux en faire le minimum ?
Je ne sais même pas si c'est possible de combattre en roomscale dans ce jeu, à part reculer, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse se baisser ou se pencher pour éviter un coup d'épée. Du coup cela donne un gameplay bâtard, ou je pare, frappe, ramasse et tire/pousse de façon gestuelle, le reste étant effectué à la manette. Et puis la curiosité interactive est quasi absente, une fois qu'on repère les mécaniques et qu'on sait que les interactions sont limitées, on n'utilise plus certains mouvements (faire toucher 2 objets, toucher le décor, les personnages pour chercher à interagir etc.), cela pousse encore plus à le jeu de façon flatscreen avec les bonnes vieilles habitudes.
Et franchement, autant au niveau cinématique l'immersion est toujours là, autant en jeu, elle en prends un petit coup. Et je ne parle pas du fun. Autant l'exploration et assez jouissive, comme d'habitude en VR, autant les combats deviennent d'une platitude incommensurable. On bouge et dash en restant ni trop loin, ni trop prêt, on fait gaffe aux attaques jet si il y en a, et on attends en parant nonchalamment, l'attaque runique qui nous permettra de finir l'adversaire. 
Je trouve, qu'on perd énormément à jouer de cette façon, même si c'est vrai que ça fatigue beaucoup moins et qu'on a pas forcément envie de faire des cascades tout les soirs.
Ca me fait penser à une vidéo d'un type qui jouait à Vader immortal, assis sur son canapé, ce qui est en totale contradiction avec mon habitude sur ce jeu (360° debout). Bref, j'attends le jeu qui nous immergera par les interactions et l'impression qu'on est vraiment présent dans le monde qui nous est proposé. Et puis au delà de ça, un gameplay fun et un tant soit peu complexe ça serait sympa.

En tout cas, ce Asgard Wrath est une bonne surprise. Le coté exploration, puzzle et temple à la Zelda dans un univers mythologique nordique est finalement assez jouissif. Dommage pour les combats et le reste.

----------


## nodulle

Dassault Aviation vient de sortir "Aboard the Rafale" une application permettant de prendre en main un Rafale téléchargeable ici.

----------


## R3dF0x

@malmoutt3 merci pour ton retour sur Asgard Wrath ! Je l'ai mis dans ma wishlist de Noël.

----------


## Luthor

Merci pour l'info, je me suis jeté dessus, mais pas compatible WMR à priori. Il se lance en fenêtré, mais c'est tout. A moins que quelque chose m'échappe  ::):

----------


## malmoutt3

@R3dF0x
De rien, tu trouveras plus de retour sur le topic idoine. Après j'en dis beaucoup de mal, mais le jeu est vraiment bien, c'est simplement qu'il aurait pu être le premier AAA qui déglingue tout.
C'est quand même chiant de voir des mécaniques de gameplay incroyables (blade and sorcery, HDHHG, Disassembly, gorn, certains jeu de boxe, de tir à larc etc.) à droite et à gauche dans des productions différentes, et aucun jeu capable de cumuler toutes ces qualités.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Merci pour l'info, je me suis jeté dessus, mais pas compatible WMR à priori. Il se lance en fenêtré, mais c'est tout. A moins que quelque chose m'échappe


Je ne pense pas que tu aies loupé quelque chose, sur leur page il est indiqué: " pleinement compatible avec les casques Oculus Rift", donc il doit pas l'être "pleinement" avec les autres.

----------


## malmoutt3

Boneworks sort le 10 décembre !

nouveau trailler :




Les interactions et les diverses possibilités offertes avec le moteur physique ont l'air géniales, enfin ! Maintenant des concessions graphiques ont dû être faites, c'est évident rien que par l'absence des ombres. L'IA a l'air un peu cruche également. Espérons que le mode histoire tienne la route et que ce ne soit pas un pur jeu bac à sable.

----------


## Couillu

> Boneworks sort le 10 décembre !
> 
> nouveau trailler :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...ature=emb_logo
> 
> Les interactions et les diverses possibilités offertes avec le moteur physique ont l'air géniales, enfin ! Maintenant des concessions graphiques ont dû être faites, c'est évident rien que par l'absence des ombres. L'IA a l'air un peu cruche également. Espérons que le mode histoire tienne la route et que ce ne soit pas un pur jeu bac à sable.


Ouais, ça donnerait presque envie d'upgrage pour les Index Controllers. Ceux qui ont un Index, les controllers valent vraiment le coup ? J'étais ultra hypé lors du développement, ça me paraissait génial, mais on en a pas vu énormément d'utilisation. Du coup est ce que même pour les jeux lambdas c'est une amélioration par rapport aux wands du vive ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Rien que pour le confort oui, il y a une grosse amélioration par rapport aux Wands. Le Grip est carrément naturel et de ce fait tu te fatigues pas du tout. Et pas besoin que le jeu soit pensé pour les Index.
D'ailleurs, les lancer de grenades / objets sont plus efficaces avec les Index. ET les exclus Oculus passent très bien, notamment Robo Recall qui devient encore plus intuitif à jouer.

Par contre, les sticks bien que super pratiques sont super fragile.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai testé le Viveport Infinity cet après-midi, ça m'a permis de tester un bon paquet de jeu dont certains sont très sympas, notamment I Expect You to die, Ultrawings, un jeu de tennis de table, Furious Seas, Rush, Angry Birds... J'ai aussi pu tester quelques "hits" qui ne m'ont pas vraiment convaincus: To the Top, Sariento, Windlands entre autres.

Y'a des jeux moins connus mais sympas sur cet abonnement ? J'ai encore les 2 semaines pour tester plein de trucs  ::P:

----------


## septicflesh

J'annonce que thief VR est sorti aujourd'hui sur steam avec une offre de 10% à 11,24
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._Simulator_VR/

Autant le jeu est rigolo en normal autant en VR je ne sais pas ce que ça donne :D

----------


## Pounure

Pour ma part j'ai testé Pistol Whip ce weekend.
C'est soit disant un beat saber avec des pistolets.
-> En fait c'est un rail shooter avec de la musique rythmée.

C'est pas mal mais ca a l'air hyper redondant, ya une petite dizaine de niveau. Et la visée était hyper assistée! je ratais jamais un tir. 
Dans le style de graphisme ca m'a fait penser a Superhot VR (que j'adooore!!!)

En bref c'était plutôt moyen, j'ai pas senti la musique comme pour beat saber (peut être que lorsqu'ils permettront de mettre ses propres musiques ca sera mieux  ::):  )

----------


## vectra

Ca avait l'air de puer du 'uc, mais y'avait encore un espoir d'avoir un peu de génie dans la réal'...
 ::cry:: 

edit:
On peut désactiver la visée auto, mais il semble que le gameplay n'a pas été pensé pour ça.
https://www.roadtovr.com/pistol-whip...uest-steam-pc/

Le test a l'air assez enthousiaste par contre.

----------


## nodulle

Vous êtes dur, les avis sont plutôt bon sur le topic idoine. Pour ma part j'attend un peu avant de le prendre (surement lors des prochaines soldes).

----------


## Hideo

Sinon y'a des gens hype par Stormland ?  :Vibre:

----------


## vectra

Ca m'a l'air pas mal orienté co-op, non?

----------


## Rodwin

Pour ma part, j'ai pris Thief VR, un simulateur de cambrioleur.
C'est de l'early access, donc ça manque de polish, ça bug et ça rame. 
Mais sinon c'est une très bonne adaptation de leur jeux pour PC normaux. 
Les interactions sont sympas (on prend son sac à dos et on met des trucs dedans, on prend le pied de biche de sa ceinture et on casse les fenêtres...)
On peut conduire une voiture (automatique), aller revendre son bazar chez le receleur et même développer son équipement et ses compétences.
Bref, l'expérience est sympa, mais attention, c'est encore un peu cassé.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Pour ma part, j'ai pris Thief VR, un simulateur de cambrioleur.
> C'est de l'early access, donc ça manque de polish, ça bug et ça rame. 
> Mais sinon c'est une très bonne adaptation de leur jeux pour PC normaux. 
> Les interactions sont sympas (on prend son sac à dos et on met des trucs dedans, on prend le pied de biche de sa ceinture et on casse les fenêtres...)
> On peut conduire une voiture (automatique), aller revendre son bazar chez le receleur et même développer son équipement et ses compétences.
> Bref, l'expérience est sympa, mais attention, c'est encore un peu cassé.


Ca sent le jeu développé en vue de faire des vues sur Twitch ca... avec des situations improbables et des IA un peu pétées. Mais sinon le concept doit mieux marcher en VR qu'en mode normal

----------


## nodulle

Je ne l'avais pas vu passer mais il y a Doctor Who: The Edge Of Time qui est sorti hier.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour ma part j'ai testé Pistol Whip ce weekend.
> C'est soit disant un beat saber avec des pistolets.
> -> En fait c'est un rail shooter avec de la musique rythmée.
> 
> C'est pas mal mais ca a l'air hyper redondant, ya une petite dizaine de niveau. Et la visée était hyper assistée! je ratais jamais un tir. 
> Dans le style de graphisme ca m'a fait penser a Superhot VR (que j'adooore!!!)
> 
> En bref c'était plutôt moyen, j'ai pas senti la musique comme pour beat saber (peut être que lorsqu'ils permettront de mettre ses propres musiques ca sera mieux  )


Pistol Whip est un jeu de rythme qui joue sur le timing mais sans indicateur explicite comme dans Audica (par exemple).
Et ce n'est pas bloquant, on peut tout finir en dézinguant n'importe comment, ça se voit juste au niveau du score.

Beat Saber demande un rythme moins strict, qui n'est pas pris en compte dans le score, et l'audio est synchro avec la musique quel que soit notre timing exact.

Je préfère toujours largement Beat Saber, et Audica garde son intérêt aussi (plus technique et explicite).
On verra comme Pistol Whip évolue.

----------


## salakis

> Pour ma part, j'ai pris Thief VR, un simulateur de cambrioleur.
> C'est de l'early access, donc ça manque de polish, ça bug et ça rame. 
> Mais sinon c'est une très bonne adaptation de leur jeux pour PC normaux. 
> Les interactions sont sympas (on prend son sac à dos et on met des trucs dedans, on prend le pied de biche de sa ceinture et on casse les fenêtres...)
> On peut conduire une voiture (automatique), aller revendre son bazar chez le receleur et même développer son équipement et ses compétences.
> Bref, l'expérience est sympa, mais attention, c'est encore un peu cassé.


Et parce qu'une video vaut mieux qu'un post:

----------


## malmoutt3

> Pour ma part j'ai testé Pistol Whip ce weekend.
> C'est soit disant un beat saber avec des pistolets.
> -> En fait c'est un rail shooter avec de la musique rythmée.
> 
> C'est pas mal mais ca a l'air hyper redondant, ya une petite dizaine de niveau. Et la visée était hyper assistée! je ratais jamais un tir. 
> Dans le style de graphisme ca m'a fait penser a Superhot VR (que j'adooore!!!)
> 
> En bref c'était plutôt moyen, j'ai pas senti la musique comme pour beat saber (peut être que lorsqu'ils permettront de mettre ses propres musiques ca sera mieux  )


Je rejoins 564.3 sur le fait que c'est un jeu de scoring et pas de survie. Pour scorer il faut être précis, dans le rythme, et toucher au corps à corps. Du coup on prends plus de risque et le gameplay est différent du fait de jouer la survie en tirant en direction d'un adversaire dés qu'il apparaît.
Le problème c'est que la première fois qu'on joue, les vieux réflexes de shooter apparaissent et il faut un peu se forcer à jouer dans les règles du jeu. A partir du là, c'est un vrai plaisir, on tente d'optimiser notre façon de danser et notre perception du rythme, on s'amuse bien et les scores remontent.


Sinon aujourd'hui c'est la sortie de Stormland.


D'après les tests, le jeu est divisé en deux, un mode histoire et une sorte de mode roguelike, le tout s'emboîtant dans la même partie. Il semble que les retours soient très bons, c'est un excellent jeu, mais c'est pas vraiment la grosse tuerie fantasmée. Et puis le jeu, si on omet son mode roguelike semble-t-il un peu redondant à la longue, paraît assez court (4/5h) et vu qu'Insomniac a été racheté par Sony, des questions peuvent se poser sur le suivi (comme from other sun). Il semble avoir un mode co-op, c'est plutôt rare et ça peut être intéressant. Attention pour ceux qui passent par revive, attendre confirmation que ça passe bien.
En tout cas ça fait plaisir d'avoir du gros contenu qui arrive, entre Asgard, ça et bonework, ça promet quelques heures de plaisir. Il y a aussi Vader immortal III qui va pointer le bout de son nez avant la fin du mois.

Pour ceux qui ont aimé le film d'animation Coraline, et qui aiment les courts métrages/jeu, Wolfs in the Walls est gratuit et a d'excellents retours .

----------


## Hideo

Vu la production actuelle, pour encourager la production de AAA et les qualites annonces je vais allonger mon billet. 
Par contre je suis un peu deg' pour la compat Revive, je comptait tester ca avec mon frangin ce week-end. 
Le lead dev de Revive est visiblement en déplacement et ce pendant un mois, ce qui veut dire qu'on pourrait potentiellement attendre longtemps avec d'avoir un fix. Si le probleme est suffisamment simple les maintainers essaieront de sortir un patch.

----------


## 564.3

Je vais attendre de voir pour Stormland, mais c'est déjà une bonne nouvelle que ce ne soit pas raté.

Sinon j'ai relancé Audica pour voir ce que donne la version 1.0 (sortie un peu éclipsée par Pistol Whip), et ils ont bien peaufiné le jeu. Pas mal de nouveaux morceaux, une campagne avec des trucs cosmétiques à débloquer, des modificateurs de gameplay, etc.
Pour rappel c'est un jeu de tir en rythme avec des séquences explicites, complexes et strictes (timing/visée).
Je trouve qu'il complète bien Beat Saber (plus basé sur le mouvement) et Pistol Whip (plus freestyle, recherche du chemin optimal).

----------


## Hideo

Visiblement y'aurait un premier fix de Revive qui serait dans le pipe pour Stormland. Je crois les doigts pour ce week-end. 

Sinon sortie de Failspace aujourd'hui, ca fait quelques temps que je le suis du coin de l'oeil.


Un genre de Star Trek / Iron wolf avec un peu plus de liberte de mouvent et decomplexe.

----------


## malmoutt3

Alors ? Un canard a testé Stormland ? 
Apparemment, revive fait maintenant le taff grâce à ces petites manip.

Sinon parmi vous, certains ont eu des symptômes de cinétose ? J'ai quelques amis qui pratiquent la VR (Rift, PSVR, Vive etc.) et on a tous des expériences assez différentes.
Moi je suis un migraineux à la base, et généralement la VR me fait pas grand chose à ce niveau là, c'est plus des bâillements, la tête qui tourne, une sensation de chaleur, et le bide patraque. De plus ça dépend de mon état, fatigue, alcool, fumée, bouffe peuvent catalyser ou couper la réaction.
Mais la semaine dernière j'ai eu des crises assez impressionnantes, comme si on m'avait mis la tête dans un étau. C'est peut être corrélé au fait que c'était la première fois que je passais des heures d'affilées dans le casques à danser et surtout à me déplacer en smooth locomotion, alors que j'étais généralement un afficionado de la téléportation ou de Nalo Feet. Ou bien Du fait de porter un truc qui serre la tête pendant des heures (je le laisse plutôt lache le casque). Une nuit j'ai passé 6 ou 7 heures à jouer je crois.
Un de mes potes qui joue beaucoup à No man Sky sur PSVR en ce moment m'a fait un retour similaire. D'autres me parlent de vertiges IRL. 
C'est marrant car c'est toujours passager, et suite à des expériences un peu nouvelles ou trop intense. Personnellement, j'espère que je commence à avoir un peu plus mes jambes VR et que j'ai passé un cap, parce que ça fait quelques années que je suis très sensible.

----------


## Fabiolo

Jamais eu de cinétose de mon côté et je suis dans la VR minimum 1h par jour depuis 3 ans et je supporte bien des séances de 3 heures sans pause.

Les seuls trucs que je n'apprécie pas trop ce sont les montées assez violente type ascenseur ouvert non contrôlées par le joueur, mais ça ne me file pas la nausée, c'est plus les jambes qui se dérobent de façon désagréable.

----------


## malmoutt3

Tu gères totalement la smooth locomotion ? Que ce soit rotation, strafe et autre ?

----------


## Tankodesantniki

De mon coté, ma première expérience en smooth locomotion (avec Compound), j'avais l'impression que je glissait tout le temps, et j'ai fini la séance complètement crispé au niveau des mollets ^^. Ca m'a pris 2 séances pour m'habituer.

Première expérience en roler coaster, j'avais la tête qui tourne ^^. Mais c'est passé au bout de quelques minutes. (soit 2 circuits)

Maintenant, je ressent plus rien de spécial, c'en est presque dommage. J'aimais bien la sensation de vertige avec les montagnes russes.

RAS coté vertiges IRL ou autres maux de crâne ou ventre ou quoi.

----------


## jujupatate

Joue à To The Top, c'est un des rares jeux qui arrivent encore à me faire avoir la sensation de vertige, avec la vitesse c'en est même assez grisant.  ::P: 

Mais sinon, à part sur les premiers jours d'utilisation du casque où il faut que le cerveau s'habitue aucun souci de cinétose.
Par contre, il m'arrive d'avoir de temps en temps une sale sensation dans certaines conditions particulières, genre map très sombre sur Pavlov (le manoir à zombies). Comme un subtil mélange de sensation d'enfermement et d'envie de gerbouiller. J'ai pas continuer Dead Effect 2 à cause de ça notamment, et aussi parce que je l'ai trouvé un peu nase.  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Alors ? Un canard a testé Stormland ? 
> Apparemment, revive fait maintenant le taff grâce à ces petites manip.
> 
> Sinon parmi vous, certains ont eu des symptômes de cinétose ? J'ai quelques amis qui pratiquent la VR (Rift, PSVR, Vive etc.) et on a tous des expériences assez différentes.
> Moi je suis un migraineux à la base, et généralement la VR me fait pas grand chose à ce niveau là, c'est plus des bâillements, la tête qui tourne, une sensation de chaleur, et le bide patraque. De plus ça dépend de mon état, fatigue, alcool, fumée, bouffe peuvent catalyser ou couper la réaction.
> Mais la semaine dernière j'ai eu des crises assez impressionnantes, comme si on m'avait mis la tête dans un étau. C'est peut être corrélé au fait que c'était la première fois que je passais des heures d'affilées dans le casques à danser et surtout à me déplacer en smooth locomotion, alors que j'étais généralement un afficionado de la téléportation ou de Nalo Feet. Ou bien Du fait de porter un truc qui serre la tête pendant des heures (je le laisse plutôt lache le casque). Une nuit j'ai passé 6 ou 7 heures à jouer je crois.
> Un de mes potes qui joue beaucoup à No man Sky sur PSVR en ce moment m'a fait un retour similaire. D'autres me parlent de vertiges IRL. 
> C'est marrant car c'est toujours passager, et suite à des expériences un peu nouvelles ou trop intense. Personnellement, j'espère que je commence à avoir un peu plus mes jambes VR et que j'ai passé un cap, parce que ça fait quelques années que je suis très sensible.



Sur ma première semaine de VR, j'avais chopé un jeu de zombie. Acculé dans un coin du niveau, je tente de recharger mon arme, et je la fais tomber (ingame), je me baisse alors pour la ramasser, et ayant mal configuré le jeu, j'explose le touch (et ma main) contre le sol. Déjà, mon cerveau était pas hyper hyper jouasse, mais en me relevant je vois 6 zombies qui m'entourent et me sautent dessus.

J'ai arraché mon casque, et je suis parti m'allonger pendant 1h, blanc comme un cul.

Hebe depuis, absolument aucun soucis de cinétose, sauf sur des sessions trèèèès longues (mais en general, la buée arrive avant). Il faut y aller par a coup, ne pas se croire différent. Et éviter les jeux en smooth locomotion REALISTE au départ (mais vraiment)

Par exemple, une serious sam en VR, je n'ai jamais rien ressenti, même au tout début (alors qu'Onward me posait soucis)

C'est très différent pour tout le monde, mais en général ca a tendance à s'atténuer. Expérience fun a faire quand tu decouvres la VR : tu lances un jeu de bagnole et tu essaies de faire passer ta tête par le toit de la voiture, tu vas voir que tu vas avoir du mal la premiere fois  ::):

----------


## jujupatate

Et j'y pense, petit conseil pour ceux qui commencent la VR, c'est le fait de regarder dans une autre direction que celle où on va qui accentue la cinétose. On me l'avait fait remarquer et c'est incroyable en free locomotion ce que ça accentue, comme quand t'avais envie de vomir à l'arrière de la voiture. "Regarde devant, je vais pas m'arrêter là, et t'as pas intérêt à ruiner la banquette arrière!"

----------


## Fabiolo

> Tu gères totalement la smooth locomotion ? Que ce soit rotation, strafe et autre ?


La locomotion oui, après je joue en roomscale donc je me sers pas souvent des rotations. Mais la smooth rotation je n'aime pas en effet, je préfère des angles fixes.

----------


## 564.3

Je suis légèrement sensible, typiquement ce qui me gène c'est certains mouvements de caméra inattendus et incontrolés. Quand ça se produit de façon récurrente je commence à me sentir mal (effet de chaleur / digestif) et je fais pause de rafraichissement puis je change de jeu. Ça a du m'arriver quelques fois en 3 ans.
Notamment au début dans Dirt Rally 1 lors des dérapages (en plus de ne pas avoir le feedback d'accélération/freinage), mais c'était assez léger et je n'ai plus d'effets depuis.

Le seul truc qui a vraiment entrainé des effets de bords, c'était d'insister alors que j'avais des problèmes de perfs. Sur le coup ça allait, mais quand j'ai arrêté, IRL j'avais une impression bizarre pendant quelques minutes comme si ma vision était "ralentie". À priori c'est parce que je m'étais habitué aux saccades, il a fallu un certain temps pour me déshabituer. Pas sur que c'était vraiment de la cinétose. Et c'était il y a 3 ans, cette année j'ai fait des sessions de 1-2h de NMS dans des conditions déplorables, avec des frame drops en pagaille en plus du motion smoothing à 30fps, et il n'y a pas eu cet effet.

Sinon il m'arrive régulièrement de faire des sessions de 3-4h, jusqu'à 5h au max, en général avec une ou deux pauses de quelques minutes pour des besoins IRL (bio, changement de controleurs, manips sur clavier/écran, etc).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et j'y pense, petit conseil pour ceux qui commencent la VR, c'est le fait de regarder dans une autre direction que celle où on va qui accentue la cinétose.


Pour moi ça dépend si on s'y attend ou pas.
Les FPS avec stick + direction relative au casque ça me gène. En général je n'ai pas d'effets de bords persistant, mais j'ai quand même un coup de "oops" pas agréable quand je tourne la tête et que le bonhomme va dans cette direction alors que je ne m'y attends pas/plus.
Dans certains jeux du genre To the top ou Sprint Vector, une fois que j'ai intégré le comportement ça ne me gène plus du tout. Dans les FPS c'est pareil si j'ai pas le choix, mais du coup ça m'agace surtout (je préfère avoir la tête libre quand même).

----------


## Hideo

On en parle des moments ou l'image freeze dans le casque ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Joue à To The Top, c'est un des rares jeux qui arrivent encore à me faire avoir la sensation de vertige, avec la vitesse c'en est même assez grisant.


Ah oui! J'avais oublié, mais un dans le même genre qui arrive a me faire vertiger un peu: Jet Island!

Très 8 bits, mais très sympa  ::P:  Et des boss absolument colossaux  ::P: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/587220/Jet_Island/

----------


## vectra

> On en parle des moments ou l'image freeze dans le casque ?


Ca c'est insta-gerbe pour moi.
Aussi, le WMR qui démarrait sans le room-scale: juste insupportable.

----------


## malmoutt3

Jet Island c'est quand même une expérience sacrément dure pour tester la cinétose. Beaucoup de personne ont du mal avec ce jeu.
Apparemment les sensibles ne sont pas si nombreux que ça ici. Quant à mon expérience, elle est vraiment étrange. Maintenant je peux jouer à des jeux un peu demandant, je peux être en smooth locomotion avec rotation crantée, je peux subir des lags ou d'autres problèmes techniques, mais il y a toujours un moment où si ça devient trop continu, les symptômes commencent. Et puis j'ai remarque qu'en smooth locomotion le voile à la périphérie aide bien. Dans Asgard c'est quand même bien pensé, il me semble qu'il apparaît même lorsqu'on se déplace vers l'avant, sans être trop envahissant. Sans parler de la vitesse de déplacement diminuée, permettant d'éviter un effet gerbe.

Là je viens de tester *Stormland* avec le fix revive, et le voile n'est présent que pour les rotations. De plus, entre l'escalade, les sauts, le sprint et le "surf", l'expérience semble vraiment moins confortable, moi pour l'instant ça passe mais attention pour les sensibles.
Il reste qu'il y a pas mal d'options quand même pour eux, comme jouer assis/debout, présence du voile en rotation, celle-ci peut être à crans également.
Au niveau problèmes techniques, comme Asgard, j'ai l'impression que le rafraichissement compte. J'ai joué en 90 hz (Index), et lors des mouvements les membres apparaissent un peu flou. Sur Asgard, en mettant à 80hz, la netteté était revenue.
Problème technique toujours, il y a un truc dans le jeu qui rends certaines textures décalées. C'est à dire que la texture n'est pas affichée au même endroit pour chaque oeil, c'est pas vraiment flagrant la plupart du temps, mais certaines textures semblent étranges. C'est assez visible sur le pointeur laser des flingues. Je me demande si ça vient pas des ombres. L'option "real shadow", permet par exemple voir une ombre dans un oeil, alors qu'elle est absente dans l'autre. Rien de fou, mais il vaut mieux que cela soit réglé. Lors de mes premières heures sur Asgard, c'était pire, avec des saccades, une trop grande obscurité  et un flou lors des mouvements.
Voilà, ça c'était pour le coté casse burne. 

Sinon, j'en suis toujours au tuto du début. La première impression c'est que c'est joli, c'est du beau boulot, mais perso j'accroche pas vraiment. Encore une fois les interactions sont minimales, les mains traversent le décor, qui malgré une ambiance intéressante, n'ont pas cet effet "ouaou" qu'on retrouve dans Asgard, Lone echo ou même Chronos. Pour un monde dans les nuages, ceux-ci sont extrêmement mal rendu, la jungle avec sa faune et flore font un peu vide quand même, et la végétation fait un peu cheap malgré tout. Dur de retranscrire un entremêlement de branchages et d'herbe sans faire grimper le hardware demandé. Même si j'aime bien l'ambiance Johnny 5, entre la musique dance des années 90 quand on surfe, et le fait que les décors soient un peu cheap, on a limite l'impression d'être dans un jeu PS2/PS3. Honnêtement on est pas loin d'un Ratchet et Clank ou d'un Feral Rite, franchises passées d'Insomniac.
Une grosse partie du problème vient peut être du fait que le décor n'est rien d'autre qu'un ensemble d'ilots à quelques mètres les uns des autres, et qu'il manque un réel background monumental pour ajouter une sensation d'échelle. En l'état ça fait un peu vide, et les nuages ratés omniprésents sabotent d'autant plus cette impression. Dommage car malgré tout, l'ambiance nuage/jungle/technologie est bien pensé, et certains effets semblent réussis.
Question gameplay, du peu que j'ai fait, c'est assez dynamique. La partie la plus réussie, c'est l'escalade. C'est très agréable de pouvoir enfin grimper à tout va, utiliser son élan et glisser sur l'air par la suite. Je trouve la mécanique moins bien réussie que dans Lone echo ou les mains semblent vraiment interagir avec le décor, mais l'ensemble, escalade, sauts, surf et tirs fonctionnent plutôt bien. Et les armes ont un bon feeling. Ne vous attendez quand même pas à virevolter dans tout les sens à la Sarento. En tout c'est assez rafraichissant d'utiliser le décor et toutes ses possibilités là où normalement, le couloir est la règle. Et du coup le concept d'ilots prends plus de sens. Petit problème pour ceux qui jouent en roomscale, le fait d'avoir les mains à coté de nos hanches déclenchent un retour haptique continu, qui est vraiment gênant à la longue.
Pour finir, niveau HUD et informations en jeu, c'est assez bien pensé, il y a quelques bonnes idées à reprendre.

En conclusion, je dirais que le titre semble quand même réserver quelques belles promesses, mais au bout du compte, j'ai peur que cette première impression soit validée par la suite. Les Dev de spiderman l'ont joué petits bras. Après, quand on regarde leur pedigree, je m'aperçois que je mettais peut être trop d'espoirs en eux.  Spyro the Dragon, Ratchet and Clank, Resistance, Edge of Nowhere, The Unspoken, Feral Rites sont des bons jeux mais pas de ceux qui ont bouleversé le monde du JV. On est plutôt souvent en terrain connue, calibré, avec des jeux réussis, quelquefois excellents, mais pas des chefs d'oeuvres.
Et puis maintenant il y a la montagne Asgard à 39e, qui sert de mètre étalon pour les jeux un tant soit peu ambitieux ou annoncé comme tel. Dur de rivaliser avec le seul titre pouvant se targuer d'être le premier AAA de la VR. Si on compare vite fait, seul le gameplay plus libre et pêchu semble pouvoir dépasser celui de son compère, et encore, c'est pour moi l'un des vrai défaut d'Asgard et on pourrait me rétorquer que ça dépend des goûts de chacun.
Revoyez donc vos ambitions à la baisse, si ce n'était pas déjà fait. Ce jeu est sûrement réussi mais pas à la hauteur de la hype engendrée.

----------


## ExPanda

Nouvelle mission dans deux jours !  ::lol:: 





> On en parle des moments ou l'image freeze dans le casque ?


Non, on en parle pas.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Oyooh

D'après des rumeurs, Valve devrait annoncer en décembre la sortie de Half-Life: Alyx:

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/rumour-va...alf-life-alyx/

----------


## vectra

Pour Mars 2020.
En temps-Valve, 3 mois, ça peut vouloir dire 30 ans.

----------


## nodulle

:Bave:

----------


## malmoutt3

N'empêche, on a beau dire, mais une franchise uniquement en VR ça ferait une énorme pub pour celle-ci.
Un nouveau jeu Valve, qui plus est, un épisode d'half life uniquement jouable sur casque, si c'est un vrai jeu et qu'il est réussit, ça va provoquer un petit tremblement de terre dans le monde du JV.
Il faut en passer par là et avoir des grosses franchises. C'est très bien que Star wars, medal of honor, assassin creed et splinter cell arrivent, il faut simplement que ce ne soit pas des petites expériences à la Vader immortal, que j'aime bien mais qui restent anecdotiques dans le marché du JV.
Après c'est bien que la VR sorte ses propres grosses franchises également, pour l'instant à part Asgard on a pas grand chose, hormis des petits jeux ou des jeux de rythme.

----------


## 564.3

J'espère surtout qu'ils ne vont pas trop rallonger la sauce pour faire "gros".

Enfin on verra quand il y aura du concret…

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Vraiment le type d'annonce qui me sauce de plus en plus pour switcher de mon CV1 vers un Valve Index. Parce que connaissant Valve, je suis persuadé qu'un HL en VR va mettre une petite taule à Boneworks en terme d'intéraction...Vous vous souvenez tous du traumatisme du moteur physique de HL² hein. (bon ok, ya eu une vidéo un peu pipauté mais bon, y'a prescription)

----------


## septicflesh

> Vraiment le type d'annonce qui me sauce de plus en plus pour switcher de mon CV1 vers un Valve Index. Parce que connaissant Valve, je suis persuadé qu'un HL en VR va mettre une petite taule à Boneworks en terme d'intéraction...Vous vous souvenez tous du traumatisme du moteur physique de HL² hein. (bon ok, ya eu une vidéo un peu pipauté mais bon, y'a prescription)


Perso quand j'aurais un peu de thune j'aurais bien envie de switch mon cv1 contre le quest  ::o:

----------


## Couillu

> D'après des rumeurs, Valve devrait annoncer en décembre la sortie de Half-Life: Alyx:
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/rumour-va...alf-life-alyx/


All abord the hype train ! Annonce jeudi, il va vraiment falloir que je fasse une upgrade de mon cpu & co... Mais bon ça me laisse quelques mois avant la sortie j'imagine ^^

Ahah ça whine de tous les côtés parce que c'est VR uniquement. Et nous bien au chaud dans notre sous sections VR de cpc on se frotte les mains avec un petit rire démoniaque.

----------


## ExPanda

> Ahah ça whine de tous les côtés parce que c'est VR uniquement. Et nous bien au chaud dans notre sous sections VR de cpc on se frotte les mains avec un petit rire démoniaque.


Juste avant que beaucoup whinent parce que c'est sur Index uniquement.  ::P:

----------


## nodulle

Ça serait con de leur part avec SteamVR...  ::): 


Mais c'est quoi ce compte twitter avec qu'un seul tweet au compteur ?  :tired: 


Jeudi !  ::lol::

----------


## Oyooh

Tchou! Tchou!

----------


## Fabiolo

ça serait surtout difficilement faisable je pense.

Le seul truc qu’ils pourraient faire c'est rendre le jeu injouable sans les knuckles mais on peut acheter les knuckles séparément pour jouer avec un vive.

Sinon marrant le changement du nom du topic, mais bon évitons de trop fanfaronner précocement quant même.

----------


## malmoutt3

L'effet médiatique de cette annonce est assez incroyable. D'autant plus chez les joueurs non VR qui n'étaient pas forcément au courant des 3 jeux flagship.
Le même half life 3 aura vécu et trouve ici sa quasi conclusion, un jeu VR ! On aurait pas pu rêver mieux pour propulser la VR, même si ça va faire rager.

Personnellement, j'ai été énormément déçu par Valve, mais là, j'y crois. Valve pionnier des jeux vidéo et de la VR, qui tente enfin le saut de la foi avec un casque qui est le meilleur du marché, et qui relance la franchise half life après moults teasing... quand on connaît la qualité des jeux Valve, qu'on voit the lab, et qu'on sait que ça fait quelques années qu'ils bossent là-dessus, je dis  :Bave: 
Attention quand même au Valve time.

Après, il y a quelques questions en suspens, comme le déplacement. Smooth locomotion ou pas ? Est ce que Valve a finalement changé d'avis ? Trouvé une nouvelle solution ?

On peut dire qu'on est gâté en ce moment, Asgard, Pistol Whip, Vader III, Stormland, Bonework, et maintenant cette annonce, c'est pas mal quand même.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Comme j'ai dit sur le topic des news, perso j'attends de voir jeudi car on ne sait strictement rien du jeu à part sa licence et qu'il est VR only. Un peu maigre pour être hypé, surtout pour un mec comme moi qui n'est pas spécialement fan des HL (j'en ai fini aucun, je m'ennuie ferme dessus).

Et Valve c'est aussi Artifact pour rappel, ils sont capables de se planter...

----------


## vectra

Si c'est pour jouer 3, 4 heures avec Alyx à résoudre des énigmes dans un labo avec le moteur HL2 vanilla, ça pourrait décevoir ou lasser.
J'espère que ça va donner, mais pour l'instant j'ai pas encore de quoi vraiment m'enthousiasmer. On va voir si la division software de Valve a passé des années à peaufiner des jeux de cartes à la con ou si ils bossaient vraiment.

----------


## Luthor

si ca se trouve c'es un shoot à la space pirate trainer et on sera tous déçus  ::siffle::

----------


## Gero

D'après les rumeurs ce serait une vraie expérience et pas juste des gimmicks à la Labs. Donc on peut au minimum espérer un _vrai_ jeu. Hype et je pourrais passer à la VR pour ça.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Comme j'ai dit sur le topic des news, perso j'attends de voir jeudi car on ne sait strictement rien du jeu à part sa licence et qu'il est VR only. Un peu maigre pour être hypé, surtout pour un mec comme moi qui n'est pas spécialement fan des HL (j'en ai fini aucun, je m'ennuie ferme dessus).
> 
> Et Valve c'est aussi Artifact pour rappel, ils sont capables de se planter...


En fait, le fond de la problématique c'est l'innovation.
Valve est un pionner dans le domaine du jeu vidéo, du store en ligne et du hardware VR. On pourrait parler du management également, vu que leur fonctionnement interne est original. Dans ces 3 domaines, Valve a connu le succès et apporté des solutions inédites ou perfectionnements, qui ont ensuite servi de base à la concurrence.
Chaque HL a apporté des innovations, je ne vais pas faire la redite ici, mais essentiellement on parle de story telling, d'IA et de gameplay autour d'un moteur physique performant.
Même si ces jeux sont aujourd'hui datés et ne semblent pas avoir de qualités exceptionnelles, ils ont marqué l'histoire du JV et ont participé à faire de celui-ci ce qu'il est aujourd'hui. Un peu comme Citizen Kane d'Orson Wells pour le cinéma. Ce qu'ils ont amené est tellement devenu la norme, qu'on ne perçoit plus leur exception, ce qui en dit beaucoup.
Hypothétiquement, Valve n'a pas sorti HL3, parce qu'ils n'avaient plus rien à dire, et que le média utilisé avait perdu de son attrait de découverte, de défrichage. Ils ont donc évolué vers d'autres voies, Portal, Team fortress, left 4 dead etc. , et quasiment tout leurs jeux ont été des succès acclamés par la critique et une majorité des joueurs.
Et puis Valve s'éprend de la VR. On ne va pas refaire l'histoire, mais avec Carmack et Palmer, Valve relance cette technologie au niveau du grand public.
Gabe annonce alors qu'il aimerait faire comme Nintendo, c'est à dire lié hardware et contenu, pour créer une expérience maîtrisée, et en 2016, Valve sort enfin un casque virtuel avec HTC, le Vive. Casque qui pousse Oculus a sortir ses manettes Touch et à prendre au sérieux le roomscale, alors qu à la base, Oculus visait une expérience assise avec une manette Xbox.
A ce moment là, tout le monde attends du contenu, et Valve accouche de the lab, une sorte de multi-expériences très courte qui défrichent des possibilités de gameplay en roomscale et démontre la puissance du média. Puis plus rien. En tâche de fond ils bossent sur leur nouveau casque et surtout leur manette très particulière, les knuckles avec trouzemilles capteurs pour les doigts, et 3 nouveaux jeux complètement pensé autour cet attirail. Half life étant l'un de ceux-ci.
Cela fait donc un certain temps que tout cela est en mouvement, Valve n'étant pas connu pour bâcler son travail. Et puis il y a source 2, qui nous réserve peut être quelques surprises.
Alors, ils peuvent toujours se planter mais ça sent super bon, je ne parlerais pas de révolution, mais simplement j'attends qu'ils amènent des nouvelles solutions qui vont devenir la base de ce que sera demain, ce qu'ils ont pratiquement toujours fait. Créer le monde de demain n'est pas quelque chose de facile, et je pense que Valve peut en partie y arriver au niveau de la VR. Ils l'ont déjà fait par le passé, ils l'ont déjà fait pour la VR roomscale, maintenant c'est le grand saut.

Et puis t'as pas l'air dur à combler, t'es à fond sur Star wars jedi fall order  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

That escalated quickly

----------


## nodulle

On croise tous les doigts, les bras, les jambes et les couilles.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hideo

Malmoutt resume bien la situation. 

J'attends moins le jeu pour y jouer que pour les avancees techniques/design propres a la VR.
J'espere que le jeu sera aussi ouvert au mod que les precedents Half-life, si Valve nous fait une Valve on peut s'attendre a un gros jump qualitatif des productions VR.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Malmoutt resume bien la situation. 
> 
> J'attends moins le jeu pour y jouer que pour les avancees techniques/design propres a la VR.
> J'espere que le jeu sera aussi ouvert au mod que les precedents Half-life, si Valve nous fait une Valve on peut s'attendre a un gros jump qualitatif des productions VR.


Voilà, tu as dit en deux lignes ce que mon pavé essayer d'expliquer.

@nodulle
si tes couilles bleuissent, c'est bon signe, c'est l'annonce prochaine d'un futur HL blue shift.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Et puis t'as pas l'air dur à combler, t'es à fond sur Star wars jedi fall order


 :^_^: 

Blague à part, je comprends ton point de vue et ton analyse, j'espère que tu as raison et que jeudi on pourra tous être hypé par le projet. Et si ça permet de pousser un peu la concurrence à sortir du contenu de qualité, ça sera déjà un énorme succès.

----------


## Fabiolo

C'est là que tu vois que parmi ceux qui râlent contre la VR, 90% ne l'ont pas essayé tellement les arguments sont de mauvaise foi.

----------


## Gero

Après la vérité, c'est que le ticket d'entrée est quand même cher.

----------


## vectra

En plus du casque, il faut un PC correct derrière.
Pour Lol & co, forcément, c'est pas la même histoire.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Après la vérité, c'est que le ticket d'entrée est quand même cher.


Oué c'est sûr que si tu changes ton PC tous les 20 ans et que la dernière fois que tu l'as fait c'était il y a 5 ans, ça peut faire cher.

Mais un PC VR ready c'est 900€ maintenant, un rift S 400€.

Après si tu joues à un Red Dead 2 ou un cyberpunk avec un pc à 500 €, ça doit quant même bien piquer.

----------


## Gero

Non mais le PC je l'ai, GTX 1080 et Ryzen 1600x. Mais ce que je veux dire, là c'est pas mettre 60€ dans une manette pour jouer à Dark Souls par exemple, c'est partir sur 400€ minimum pour un truc de bonne facture. On peut voir ça comme acheter un nouvel écran, mais ca rajoute quand même un beau billet pour y mettre un pieds.

Perso, avec l'annonce de Half-Life je très sérieusement entrain de me poser la question de prendre un casque VR donc ça marche sur moi leur truc. C'est juste que bon, j'ai pas mal de projet à droite et à gauche  ::ninja::

----------


## Fabiolo

> Non mais le PC je l'ai, GTX 1080 et Ryzen 1600x. Mais ce que je veux dire, là c'est pas mettre 60€ dans une manette pour jouer à Dark Souls par exemple, c'est partir sur 400€ minimum pour un truc de bonne facture. On peut voir ça comme acheter un nouvel écran, mais ca rajoute quand même un beau billet pour y mettre un pieds.


C'est pas tellement différent que si tu étais fan de RPG futuriste et que tu devais acheter une 2070 pour profiter pleinement de Cyberbunk en HD car ta vieille 970 aura du mal.

Bon après si c'est vraiment le seul jeu VR qui te fait envie, c'est sûr, le retour sur investissement risque d'être assez faible.

----------


## Erokh

> Malmoutt resume bien la situation. 
> 
> J'attends moins le jeu pour y jouer que pour les avancees techniques/design propres a la VR.
> J'espere que le jeu sera aussi ouvert au mod que les precedents Half-life, si Valve nous fait une Valve on peut s'attendre a un gros jump qualitatif des productions VR.


La faille que je vois, c'est que un acteur qui révolutionne son domaine une fois arrive très rarement à le faire deux fois.

Qui plus est, les derniers jeux valve, c'était quand même il y a bien longtemps. Rien ne nous dit que la qualité de production/dev est toujours présente chez Valve.

J'ai envie d'y croire aussi, hein. Mais attention à pas trop s'emballer non plus à partir de faits qui datent d'au moins 10 ans.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je prends les paris que le jeu demandera un Valve Index obligatoirement pour y jouer, avec des mécaniques de gameplay adapté à la gestion des mains complète.
Et que le système de maniabilité va être tellement impactant qu'Oculus pourrait sortir des Touch plus adaptés qui copient les Knuckles (ou alors on y jouera avec le système de capteurs de caméra)

Avant de vous exciter, je vous rappelle qu'on parle de la boîte qui a reussi à nous faire installer Steam pour jouer a UNE PUTAIN de jeu, à une époque où le piratage était massif, et les système de contrôles haïs de tout le monde.

Si une boite peut sortir un jeu révolutionnaire en VR, c'est bien eux (je suis moins optimiste pour le Medal of Honor de Respawn, même si j'espère me gourrer)



Je prends également le pari que *Boneworks* va prendre 5 ans dans la vue niveau physique et interaction quand* HL Alyx* sortira.

----------


## 564.3

> si ca se trouve c'es un shoot à la space pirate trainer et on sera tous déçus


Si c'est un SPT (dans mon top) en encore mieux, je serais étonné mais largement plus satisfait que s'ils nous sortent un jeu d'action/aventure bien mais pas excellent…

Enfin comme beaucoup, je m'attends surtout à un jeu avec des interactions "physiques" bien foutues (au moins avec les portes  ::ninja:: ).
Faut espérer qu'ils ont réussi à trouver une bonne narration et un bon scénario.

Sinon ils n'ont pas déjà dit que ça tournerait avec tout le matos Steam VR, ou je confonds ?
Du genre si t'as les controleurs de l'Index c'est l'idéal, sinon ça passe. La rumeur dit même qu'ils feraient une version pour écran…

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Encore 2 j avant de pouvoir enfin jouer au dernier épisode de Vader Immortal

----------


## Hideo

> Je prends également le pari que *Boneworks* va prendre 5 ans dans la vue niveau physique et interaction quand* HL Alyx* sortira.


Je suis assez curieux de pouvoir comparer les deux jeux. On sait que les bonhommes de Stress Level Zero sont tres proches de Valve, ils ont fait parti des premiers dev a pouvoir mettre la main sur les protos du Vive et qu'ils ont pu tater le HLVR y'a deja pas mal de mois. 
Du coup y'a eut avoir pas mal d'echanges et (ou peut etre pas) je me dis que le types ont surement du essayer d'eviter de developer la meme chose.

----------


## Vyse

> Je prends les paris que le jeu demandera un Valve Index obligatoirement pour y jouer, avec des mécaniques de gameplay adapté à la gestion des mains complète.
> Et que le système de maniabilité va être tellement impactant qu'Oculus pourrait sortir des Touch plus adaptés qui copient les Knuckles (ou alors on y jouera avec le système de capteurs de caméra)


Vu le faible taux d'équipement des Index en comparaison de la concurrence cela serait se tirer une grosse balle dans le pied car même si s'était une tuerie sur absolument tous les plans, je conçois mal les gens lâcher aussi facilement 1000 boules.
Je tablerai plus sur un compromis du genre parfaite compatibilité pour les autres casques mais avec des fonctionnalités uniquement disponible sur les casques supportant les index controler.
Le gros soucis c'est que cela nécessiterait un gamedesign général conçu de tel manière à ce que les non possesseurs d'index controler ne soit pas pénalisé. Ce qui voudrait dire que ceux-ci ne seraient pas utiliser à leurs pleins potentiel pour avoir le fameux effet wow en terme de prise en main qui pourrait être la grande force de ce jeu.

----------


## ExPanda

Perso j'attends toujours de voir quel gameplay peut absolument nécessiter la gestion à la knuckles. Vu qu'à priori on est plutôt sur du "chaque doigt on/off", à part un pierre/papier/ciseau (et encore avec ces trois possibilités seulement un grip et une gâchette suffisent  ::siffle::  ) je vois pas LE truc que ça permet de faire à part être un peu plus réaliste/immersif.

Une gestion à la Leapmotion, plus complète, permettrait d'autres trucs, mais c'est pas l'idéal non plus.

----------


## Fabiolo

Tu peux saisir et lâcher des objets sans avoir l'impression (en ouvrant et fermant la main) de tenir une manette vu que tu as la main maintenue par une sangle latérale.

----------


## vectra

> "VR is dead! It has no games so I won't buy it"
> 
> *HL:A announced*
> 
> "Why would they put a game on the system I don't have!? That's a terrible idea!"

----------


## Oyooh

C'est la fête en ce moment!

Espire 1 sort vendredi!

https://twitter.com/EspireVr/status/1196956415052656641

(Comment fait-on pour intégrer directement le tweet au post?)

----------


## ExPanda

> Tu peux saisir et lâcher des objets sans avoir l'impression (en ouvrant et fermant la main) de tenir une manette vu que tu as la main maintenue par une sangle latérale.


Oui c'est plus réaliste, mais c'est pas un truc irréalisable sans index controllers.
On parlait de l'optique où le jeu de Valve imposerait quasiment les knuckles ou pénaliserait ceux qui n'en ont pas. Je ne vois juste pas de cas de figure où ça serait le cas.  :;): 




> (Comment fait-on pour intégrer directement le tweet au post?)


Le numéro entre balises [twitter]

----------


## Oyooh

> Le numéro entre balises [twitter]


Merci!

----------


## 564.3

Les articles de RoadToVR et UploadVR rappellent que Valve avait annoncé que leurs jeux marcheraient avec tout le matos SteamVR. Pas besoin de faire d'hypothèses sur le sujet.

Ils ne se sont pas fait chier pendant des années à créer une API et des outils de config pour être compatible avec tout le matos si ce n'est pas pour l'utiliser…
Ça sera probablement mieux car pensé pour les controleurs de l'Index, mais pas obligatoire. C'est aussi le cas pour certains jeux qui exploitent bien ces controleurs.
Il y en a ptet qui arriveront à jouer au pad comme s'ils controlaient un tank avec 2 bras mécaniques. Pas sur que l'API soit assez étendue pour faire ça, mais c'est l'idée…

Depuis un patch récent ils ont ajouté un mapping par défaut dans l'UI en utilisant simplement l'orientation du casque et un bouton (façon VR mobile), même pas besoin de sortir un controleur VR, un gamepad, ou autre. Ce genre de config est faisable pour n'importe quelle appli VR.

----------


## Vyse

> Perso j'attends toujours de voir quel gameplay peut absolument nécessiter la gestion à la knuckles. Vu qu'à priori on est plutôt sur du "chaque doigt on/off", à part un pierre/papier/ciseau (et encore avec ces trois possibilités seulement un grip et une gâchette suffisent  ) je vois pas LE truc que ça permet de faire à part être un peu plus réaliste/immersif.
> 
> Une gestion à la Leapmotion, plus complète, permettrait d'autres trucs, mais c'est pas l'idéal non plus.


Il me semble qu'il y a une autre fonctionnalité celle de la pression sur l'objet qui permet de faire le distinguo entre la simple prise en main et l'écrasement progressif.
A voir si tous ça aura une réel utilité de gameplay.

----------


## Myron

Je ne m'attends pas a un gameplay révolutionnaire mais je pense qu'ils ont mis le paquet sur l'immersion.
C'est le gros point fort de la VR et leur exemple de la porte montre qu'ils semblent avoir passé un paquet de temps sur ce que l'on pourrait appeler des détails mais qui pris dans leur ensemble pourront vraiment faire la différence.
Je m'attends aussi a du gros travail coté son.

----------


## 564.3

> Il me semble qu'il y a une autre fonctionnalité celle de la pression sur l'objet qui permet de faire le distinguo entre la simple prise en main et l'écrasement progressif.
> A voir si tous ça aura une réel utilité de gameplay.


Ouais, il y a la prise plus ou moins lache (détection des doigts), et la pression plus ou moins forte une fois la main fermée.
C'est bien utilisé dans Until You Fall par exemple, où les bonus sont des gemmes qu'on prend et qu'on explose en serrant. Avant le support de l'Index il fallait tenir l'objet avec grip et appuyer sur trigger pour exploser. Là tout se fait avec le grip. Ça ne change pas le jeu, mais c'est cool.

----------


## ExPanda

> Il me semble qu'il y a une autre fonctionnalité celle de la pression sur l'objet qui permet de faire le distinguo entre la simple prise en main et l'écrasement progressif.
> A voir si tous ça aura une réel utilité de gameplay.





> Ouais, il y a la prise plus ou moins lache (détection des doigts), et la pression plus ou moins forte une fois la main fermée.
> C'est bien utilisé dans Until You Fall par exemple, où les bonus sont des gemmes qu'on prend et qu'on explose en serrant. Avant le support de l'Index il fallait tenir l'objet avec grip et appuyer sur trigger pour exploser. Là tout se fait avec le grip. Ça ne change pas le jeu, mais c'est cool.


Ah je ne savais pas ça. C'est pas mal ouais.
Bon y'a pas vraiment d'ajout en terme de gameplay-possible-qu'on-peut-pas-faire-sans mais ça reste un plus pour l'immersion.




> Je ne m'attends pas a un gameplay révolutionnaire mais je pense qu'ils ont mis le paquet sur l'immersion.
> C'est le gros point fort de la VR et leur exemple de la porte montre qu'ils semblent avoir passé un paquet de temps sur ce que l'on pourrait appeler des détails mais qui pris dans leur ensemble pourront vraiment faire la différence.
> Je m'attends aussi a du gros travail coté son.


Quand on voit la finition de The Lab, un jeu complet à ce niveau ça fait rêver quand même.

----------


## malmoutt3

Il y également, le geste de "pincer" ou de tenir entre le pouce et l'index, qui se fait au travers du trackpad et de la gachette. Avec le trackpad sensible à la pression et à la direction du pouce.
ici le pouce est sur le bouton A, mais vous voyez l'idée.


En jeu ça donne ça :


En ce qui concerne le trackpad, ça pourrait être remplacer par un bouton, mais dans ce cas là, on perdrait un bouton du touch, vu que les knuckles et les touchs en ont 2 chacun.
D'ailleurs je ne sais pas à quoi sert la zone circulaire à coté des boutons sur les touch. C'est une zone tactile ? 


Bon, pour l'instant, les knuckles c'est bien sympa mais perfectibles. La plus grosse évolution, c'est le fait de lâcher constamment la poigne, et d'utiliser la manette lorsqu'on en a envie. C'est génial pour reposer la main, jeter des choses, utiliser la force dans Vader immortal par exemple. Et le fait d'avoir des capteurs de pression et un gros plus sous-exploité actuellement.

----------


## vectra

Pour info, on a des "knuckles" sur Oculus aussi.
On peut garder le contrôleur en main ouverte sans aucun souci. Par contre, bien évidemment, y'a pas la même détection des doigts, c'est juste une sangle à 15€

----------


## malmoutt3

Oui je sais tu en as parlé sur le topic hardware. C'est cool. Le problème c'est que ce n'est pas dans le bundle de départ, et du coup les jeux ne sont pas pensés autour de ça, vu que la majorité des joueurs Touch n'en ont pas.
Et le petit plus des knuckles, comme tu le soulèves, c'est le fait de pouvoir poser les doigts un à un et surtout les capteurs de pression. Ces 3 possibilités ensembles donnent des bonnes possibilités sur le fait d'arriver et de saisir ou l'inverse, maintenant ce n'est quasiment pas utilisé par les jeux, et je ne sais pas si ça peut vraiment l'être, à Valve ou d'autres de faire la démonstration.
Pour le reste, dans Asgard par exemple, dés qu'on caresse à peine la manette c'est considéré comme une saisie. C'est génial pour reposer les doigts et jouer en douceur, mais si on n'est pas habitué on se retrouve à saisir tout et n'importe quoi. Dans Lone Echo, pour saisir il faut bourriner sur les capteurs de pression, c'est chiant car au bout d'un moment on dessert inconsciemment les doigts, et les objets se barrent.
Tout cela est réglable bien sûr, mais c'est pour dire que c'est quelque chose qui ne sert pas vraiment dans la plupart des jeux et que les jeux Oculus doivent être réglés. Sauf exception comme Disassembly et quelques autres qui se sont penchés sur la problématique et un gameplay adapté.

D'ailleurs tu n'as pas répondu sur la petite zone circulaire des touch, c'est quoi ? C'est une zone tactile ?

----------


## nodulle

> D'ailleurs tu n'as pas répondu sur la petite zone circulaire des touch, c'est quoi ? C'est une zone tactile ?


Non c'est rien du tout, ça sert à rien, à part poser le pouce. Après peut-être que le capteur de position des doigts est dessous, je ne sais pas vraiment comment fonctionne cette feature.

----------


## jujupatate

C'est ça, c'est le capteur tactile pour le pouce au repos.

----------


## malmoutt3

C'est intéressant, cela peut être utilisé comme une sorte de bouton à l'avenir, et "simuler" le trackpad des knuckles qui sait.

Sinon dans 3h30 c'est la révélation HLAlyx ! 
Putin, ca fait une dizaine d'année et des millions de mêmes qu'on attends HL3  :Emo: , ça fait depuis la sortie du Vive en 2016 qu'on attends le premier gros contenu Valve  :Emo: , ça fait depuis Global offensive et DOTA 2 début des années 2010 qu'on attends un jeu Valve (non pas Artifact)  :Emo: , on coche plein de cases là non ? 
JE LE SENS PUTIN DE BIEN §§§§§

Ca me rappelle beaucoup la hype sur le Valve Index qui avait un peu explosé en plein vol, avec son wireless, ses lentilles focus et ses capteurs biométriques, mais putin c'est un moment historique !
Un nouvel opus Half life quoi, par Valve, pour la VR, pensé pour l'index et ses contrôleurs bordel de nouilles !

En plus ya Vader immortal III qui sort ce soir, YABON !

----------


## Vyse

D'ailleurs il y a un stream quelque part pour suivre la présentation en direct ?

----------


## vectra

Vader Immortal 1&2&3 seront gratuits avec tout achat de Quest du BF à Noël, ou un truc du genre.

Sinon, pour SteamVaporWare, je sens venir le jeu à 50 balles pour 5 minutes dans theLab avec une skin Alyx.
Sinon, Stormland ça a l'air bien  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

> D'ailleurs il y a un stream quelque part pour suivre la présentation en direct ?


Ah il y a une conférence de presse ou un truc du genre ? Je pensais qu'il balancerait un trailer sur le net...

----------


## malmoutt3

> Vader Immortal 1&2&3 seront gratuits avec tout achat de Quest du BF à Noël, ou un truc du genre.
> 
> Sinon, pour SteamVaporWare, je sens venir le jeu à 50 balles pour 5 minutes dans theLab avec une skin Alyx.
> Sinon, Stormland ça a l'air bien


Ca fait 3 ans qu'ils sont dessus, Valve a annoncé 3 jeux "flagship", Gabe a dit qu'il voulait faire comme Nintendo et coupler hardware et jeux vidéo. L'index et les knuckles en préparation depuis plusieurs années sont sortis, il manque plus que les jeux. Quand on voit l'interview du gars qui a bossé sur ces projets et qui parle avec passion des interactions avec les portes, ça promet.

Et Stormland est bien sympa, son gameplay est assez fun, mais il révolutionne rien du tout. Il faut un bon coup de pied dans la fourmillière, il faut que la VR évolue, on en est toujours à l'âge de bronze. La Vr est toujours une niche, la VR c'est toujours le parent pauvre du JV.
Pour l'instant ce HL Alyx marque les esprits et les médias, espérons que ce soit de même au niveau du gameplay et qu'il booste les ventes de la VR.

A part le fait qu'on attends depuis 4 ans ce jeu Valve qui passait pour une Arlésienne, ce qui est plutôt signe de jeu bien fini généralement, je ne vois pas pourquoi on voudrait enterrer ce jeu avant qu'il ne soit sorti.
De toute façon, on aura bientôt une partie de la réponse.

----------


## nodulle

Don't feed the troll !  ::o:

----------


## malmoutt3

Retenez moi je vais lui mettre un coup de tournevis  :Cell:

----------


## Hideo

"Half-Life: Alyx Announcement Coverage - Half-Life Alyxs reveal trailer is set to go live today at 1 PM EST."

Ca nous fait 19h dans notre belle France.

----------


## Couillu

Tic Tac... ::siffle::   :Bave:   ::trollface::

----------


## malmoutt3

Et voilààààààààààààààààààààààà  ààà, posez les chips, essuyez vos doigts dégueulasses sur votre slip et admirez  :Perfect: 




Bon c'est pour Mars 2020 par contre.

premières impressions, le jeu a l'air putin de magnifique s'en est perturbant, comment c'est possible ?
Le gameplay quant à lui semble centré autour de gants à gravité (?) qui attirent les objets voir influent sur l'électricité. Pas trop de démonstrations des possibilités des knuckles, donc tout le monde pourra en profiter.
Je vais éviter d'être top hypé, mais les interactions avec les objets posés ça et là dans le décor ou sur les adversaires, le chargement des armes avec les balles, ça promet pas mal. Un truc étrange c'est le headbobbing au début, on dirait quand même que c'est un trailer et pas une phase de gameplay. A voir.
Je ne sais pas si on peut vraiment parler de HL3, on dirait plutôt un épisode. Et la ville flottante et les mutants, ça fait quand même bien pensé à Gunm.
Mais putin  :OO: 

Le site aintrénet

----------


## Gero

:Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre: 

Comment je suis TURBO HYPE  :Bave:

----------


## Oyooh

:Bave:  Rhaaaaa

----------


## Couillu

Et bien. Ça envoie du lourd. Et Mars c'est bientôt ! :D

----------


## Fabiolo

Oué rien à voir avec une petite "expérience" à la Lab pour le coup, les mauvaises langues peuvent retourner se coucher.

En plus avec un editeur inclu sur le source 2

----------


## nodulle

:Bave:   ::wub:: 


C'est trop beau !  ::cry::

----------


## Couillu

Issu de la page Steam du jeu :




> À PROPOS DE CE JEU
> Valve replonge dans l'univers de Half-Life en VR avec Half-Life: Alyx. Situé entre les événements de Half-Life et de Half-Life 2, le jeu retrace l'histoire d'un combat impossible contre un groupe d'extraterrestres cruels connu sous le nom du Cartel.
> 
> Vous incarnez Alyx Vance et vous êtes la dernière chance de survie de l'humanité. Depuis l'incident de Black Mesa, le contrôle de la planète par le Cartel n'a fait que se durcir, alors que le reste de la population est parqué dans les cités. Parmi eux vivent deux des plus grands scientifiques de la Terre : votre père le docteur Eli Vance et vous.
> 
> En tant que fondateurs de la résistance naissante, vous avez poursuivi dans la clandestinité votre activité scientifique de recherche sur des points critiques et créé des outils précieux pour les quelques humains assez courageux pour défier le Cartel.
> 
> Chaque jour, vous en apprenez plus sur votre ennemi et cherchez à découvrir son point faible.
> 
> ...

----------


## Ornithorix

Maintenant, savourez les pleurs de tout ceux qui n'ont pas de casque et qui râlent que c'est en VR

----------


## septicflesh

> Maintenant, savourez les pleurs de tout ceux qui n'ont pas de casque et qui râlent que c'est en VR


mais tellement... :D

----------


## nodulle

> Maintenant, savourez les pleurs de tout ceux qui n'ont pas de casque et qui râlent que c'est en VR


 :haha: 




 ::ninja::

----------


## teddy37

Perso je pleure parce que mon WMR Acer risque de me pourrir l'expérience et que du coup je me tâte à acheter un nouveau casque...

MAIS J'AI PAS LES SOUS  ::'(:

----------


## Fabiolo

> mais tellement... :D


Y en a quant même pas mal qui s'enfoncent dans leur mauvaise foi.

----------


## Vyse

> Maintenant, savourez les pleurs de tout ceux qui n'ont pas de casque et qui râlent que c'est en VR


Ou bien ceux qui étale leurs ignorance sur le médium.  ::trollface:: 
Bon après faut pas être trop mauvaise langue le plus gros défaut de cet technologie c'est qu'il faut justement l'essayer pour en comprendre tous le potentiel.
Et c'est la que ce jeu est une putain de bonne nouvelle pour le secteur, je ne crois pas qu'il fera vendre des Index par palette. Mais engouement qu'il créera aura de forte chance de faire boule de neige auprès des autres grosses boites incitant à lancer des prods tout aussi ambitieuses.

----------


## Lanys

Hop, pré-acheté. J'ai pas préacheté quoique ce soit depuis 2012 et le Kickstarter de Pillar of Eternity... mais en masse, ca fera peut-être un signal "On veut des jeux VR variés, avec du budget, et s'il faut les payer plein pot et pas attendre des soldes, pas de soucis."

Et puis du valve... ca sera peut-être pas la révolution attendue, mais au pire, ca sera un jeu pendant lequel j'passerai un bon moment.

Mais du coup, je pense que je vais rapidement upgrader mon CV1 en valve index. Si le jeu est fort joli, ca va me fatiguer de le faire avec une résolution faiblarde. 
Seul truc me surprend : comme les nouveaux casques sont LCD et non plus OLED, avec des noirs pas terribles, je m'attendais a un jeu lumineux. Et la, les ambiances sont trés sombres. Amusant.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Intéressant, mais je suis pas super hypé pour 2 raisons:
- ça va faire peur...
- ça sent le jeu room scale qui nécessite de l'espace, que j'ai pas  ::cry:: 

Je vais le surveiller malgré tout, on verra bien....

EDIT: sur la page il est indiqué jeu assis, finalement je n'aurai peut-être pas le souci de place

----------


## nodulle

> - ça sent le jeu room scale qui nécessite de l'espace, que j'ai pas


Pas sûr, il est indiqué qu'il peut-être joué assis sur la fiche steam.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oui les jeux roomscale qui nécessitent vraiment du roomscale ca devient rare. Oculus avait sorti des stats, beaucoup de joueurs ot un espace super restreint (et juste 2 capteurs)

Sinon le trailer est dingue et on sent vraiment que Valve va maitriser le sujet. Rien qu'un passage tout con du trailer, où Alyx doit garder sa main sur une espece de console pendant qu'elle bute de l'alien qui arrive des deux côtes. Rien que ca putain, c'est malin c'est tout con, et je pense pas l'avoir vu dans un autre jeu VR...

----------


## JulLeBarge

Oui j'ai édité mon post après avoir vu la page Steam, en effet il sera jouable assis, c'est cool pour moi ça.
Bon reste que ça reste trop "horreur" pour moi à mon avis, déjà en 2D j'aurais du mal mais là en VR...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Y en a quant même pas mal qui s'enfoncent dans leur mauvaise foi.


GNAGNAGNA ca coute cher la VR et mon PC qui fait probablemen tourner witcher 3 a 90 FPS ne suffira pas !!! Ils l'ont dit dans CPC de Juin 2017 !!!!

----------


## JulLeBarge

GTX 1060 en config mini, ça devrait aller je pense pour la plupart des gamers sérieux

----------


## vectra

> Retenez moi je vais lui mettre un coup de tournevis


Honnêtement, ça a l'air franchement bien.
Ca fait 15 ans que Valve n'a rien sorti de correct, pardonnez-moi d'avoir oublié l'époque où ils faisaient des jeux.

Bon après, ça serait très étonnant qu'ils foirent ce qu'ils ont montré au vu de la qualité moyenne des titres qu'ils ont sorti. Ca a l'air bien et ça devrait l'être.
Mais bon, la vidéo est courte, on voit pas les bras (pas d'chocolat): c'est pas non plus la révolution! J'attends de voir le rendu sur Oculus, et comment fonctionne le gameplay.

Mais bon, si c'est réussi, j'aurais au moins les larmes amères des fans de HL qui n'ont pas de casque  ::trollface::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Et Oculus qui sort lépisode 3 de Vader Immortal, aujourd'hui.... Ils sont sérieux???

----------


## Hideo

Je suis hype, et avec le source 2 qui sort avec rholala  :Bave:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je viens de voir que HL ALyx était offert A TOUS LES POSSESSEURS DU VALVE INDEX(ou juste des knuckles)

Que vous l'achetiez maintenant, ou il y a 3 mois ou dans 3 mois...

----------


## vectra

1000 balles / 40 balles.
Autant je reconnais sans mal la qualité du matos, autant je pense que c'est trop pour mes finances.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et Oculus qui sort lépisode 3 de Vader Immortal, aujourd'hui.... Ils sont sérieux???


Au final, les 3 épisodes font une durée de vie de moins de deux heures (hors dojo).
Donc pourquoi pas? 
De toute manière, c'est un apéritif, pas un jeu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> GNAGNAGNA ca coute cher la VR et mon PC qui fait probablemen tourner witcher 3 a 90 FPS ne suffira pas !!! Ils l'ont dit dans CPC de Juin 2017 !!!!


Brace yourself.
Dandu a dit qu'un dossier VR était en préparation pour dans bientôt, et qu'il fallait pas s'attendre à du fan service.

Donc, soit ils voient les dernières sorties et ils mangent leur chapeau.
Soit ils s'en moquent et s'en gaussent encore plus que d'habitude et on va rager.

----------


## Bibik

> GTX 1060 en config mini, ça devrait aller je pense pour la plupart des gamers sérieux


1060 6gb, la plupart des 1060 vendues au rabais étaient des 3gb, je ne sais pas à quel point les 6gb de vram  demandées sont nécessaires, perso je les ai pas.

----------


## vectra

C'est pas juste plus de ram: la version 3Go est moins rapide.


Bon: Jeu préco.
Histoire de soutenir un peu la production. Et de faire mentir CPC...

Par contre, pour Boneworks, c'est un peu la tuile.

----------


## 564.3

> Par contre, pour Boneworks, c'est un peu la tuile.


Ça va, il y a quasi 5 mois pour y jouer en attendant HL: Alyx.

Sinon dans l'interview ils disent que les gars de Campo Santo, qui ont rejoint Valve, ont aussi participé au dev. C'est cool, j'ai bien aimé leur jeu aussi, ça promet pour la narration.
Le mec qui a fait l'interview parle de 15h de jeu (probablement en y allant tranquille). J'espère surtout qu'il n'y a pas trop de remplissage.
Mais déjà explorer l'univers devrait être sympa.

Sinon c'est marrant, sur le site web ils listent explicitement l'Oculus Quest + Link dans le matos supporté. Ils sont à la pointe de la hype  ::):

----------


## Nibher

> Je viens de voir que HL ALyx était offert A TOUS LES POSSESSEURS DU VALVE INDEX(ou juste des knuckles)
> 
> Que vous l'achetiez maintenant, ou il y a 3 mois ou dans 3 mois...


Sérieux ? T'as vu ça où ? :Dtcproof:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

C'est précisé dans la fiche du jeu. Si tu possèdes le Valve Index ou seulement ces controllers, tu as le jeu gratos au moment de sa sortie.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ile expliquent bien que TOUS les casques seront supportés, qu'on pourra jouer debout ou assis, qu'on pourra se TP, dasher ou se déplacer normalement...


Ils ont tellement tout compris putain. Je le sens tellement bien ce jeu.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'espère que les gros studio vont enfin sortir les doigts du cul pour pondre des jeux VR dignes de ce nom !

----------


## nodulle

Le plus dur ça va être d'attendre le mois de mars...  ::sad::  Ils auraient pas pu faire leur annonce le jour de la sortie !  ::(:  _*le mec jamais content*_

----------


## Ornithorix

Il fallait qu'ils profitent du black friday. Les gens ont économiser pour acheter des trucs variés pour ce jour, du coup ils vont rediriger leur tune vers le casque.

----------


## Myron

Faut laisser le temps aux gens de s'équiper  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Ça serait bien que l'Index soit dispo mondialement d'ici mars 2020, pour l'instant ça chiale encore sur Reddit parce pas dispo dans plein de coins.
Bon, peut-être qu'ils vont de nouveau vider les stocks rapidos là.

En passant, ils offrent aussi le jeu avec le casque seul.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je ne sais pas combien il y a d'Index vendus sur le marché, mais c'est quand même super couillu de la part de Valve, car je pense que le jeu a quand même du couter pas mal de pognon. Alors soit ils ont une confiance aveugle dans ce projet (et ca serait cool), soit ils ont prévu une version 2D 4 mois après la sortie si jamais il se plante...

----------


## Myron

Je pense qu'ils s'en foutent un peu de gagner du pognon avec ce titre. Il s'agit surtout de pousser la VR surtout à court terme.

----------


## Oyooh

> Je ne sais pas combien il y a d'Index vendus sur le marché, mais c'est quand même super couillu de la part de Valve, car je pense que le jeu a quand même du couter pas mal de pognon. Alors soit ils ont une confiance aveugle dans ce projet (et ca serait cool), soit ils ont prévu une version 2D 4 mois après la sortie si jamais il se plante...


Dans l'interview de Geoff Keighley, un des devs dit clairement que le jeu a été purement conçu pour la VR, et que tenter de faire une version flat est presque impossible compte tenu des interactions, etc.
Le passage du trailer où elle dégage tout les objets de l’étagère pour chopper des munitions est assez représentatif.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je ne sais pas combien il y a d'Index vendus sur le marché, mais c'est quand même super couillu de la part de Valve, car je pense que le jeu a quand même du couter pas mal de pognon. Alors soit ils ont une confiance aveugle dans ce projet (et ca serait cool), soit ils ont prévu une version 2D 4 mois après la sortie si jamais il se plante...


Valve ne sont pas à leur premier échec. Ils ont tenté les Steam Machine, le boitier Steam Link puis remplacé par l'apps Steam Link sur PC / Android, la manette, Steam OS. Artifact.
Du coup, ils peuvent bien s'en foutre (ou pas)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dans l'interview de Geoff Keighley, un des devs dit clairement que le jeu a été purement conçu pour la VR, et que tenter de faire une version flat est presque impossible compte tenu des interactions, etc.
> Le passage du trailer où elle dégage tout les objets de l’étagère pour chopper des munitions est assez représentatif.


Ils précisent également que le passage à la VR leur a vraiment motivé pour faire Half Life Alyx. Sans VR, il n'y aurait pas eu ce jeu.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai surtout l'impression qu'ils ne souhaitent pas massacrer leur boulot en le passant sur écran, mais dans l'absolu je ne vois rien de spécialement bloquant.
Faut se faire chier à rendre plein d'actions semi-scriptées et contextuelles, mais ça devrait être faisable.
C'est un jeu d'action/aventure, pas Beat Saber. Si le gameplay est dénaturé et moins intéressant, il reste l'exploration, l'histoire, les puzzles.

En fait ça me fait penser au portage console (au pad) de certains jeux PC (clavier/souris) avec controles complexes. C'est parfois un massacre à tous les niveaux, mais les joueurs qui ne connaissent pas mieux sont quand même contents.

----------


## Nibher

> C'est précisé dans la fiche du jeu. Si tu possèdes le Valve Index ou seulement ces controllers, tu as le jeu gratos au moment de sa sortie.


J'ai ptet louper un truc mais moi j'ai ça :

Les clients qui auront acheté le matériel Valve Index avant la fin de l'année 2019 auront accès à des bonus exclusifs à partir de l'année prochaine :

explorez des environnements tirés de Half-Life: Alyx dans votre espace SteamVR Home ;
changez de finitions d'armes pour embellir l'arsenal d'Alyx ;
profitez de contenu spécial sur le thème de Half-Life: Alyx pour Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En passant le jeu en 2D, ça va être une galère pour fouiller le fin fond de l'étagère pour chopper des munitions.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai ptet louper un truc mais moi j'ai ça :
> 
> Les clients qui auront acheté le matériel Valve Index avant la fin de l'année 2019 auront accès à des bonus exclusifs à partir de l'année prochaine :
> 
> explorez des environnements tirés de Half-Life: Alyx dans votre espace SteamVR Home ;
> changez de finitions d'armes pour embellir l'arsenal d'Alyx ;
> profitez de contenu spécial sur le thème de Half-Life: Alyx pour Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.


Sur les pages d'achat de l'Index t'as le jeu avec le casque seul ou les controleurs seuls aussi.
Les bonus on s'en fout pas mal… J'irais peut-être faire un tours dans l'environnement SteamVR Home (que je n'utilise pas sinon).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En passant le jeu en 2D, ça va être une galère pour fouiller le fin fond de l'étagère pour chopper des munitions.


Je joue à RDR2 en ce moment, et c'est la galère aussi  ::ninja:: 
Il y a une sorte de focus foireux, on ne comprend pas bien ce qu'on fait. Le mieux c'est de passer en vue FPS mais c'est quand même un peu le bordel.

Pour HL: Alyx, ça pourrait être bouton "attaque" pour faire tomber des trucs ou bouton "prendre" pour faire du ménage par exemple, et ensuite voir les munitions. C'est con mais je vois quand même toujours moyen de s'en sortir. L'action est moins immersive, mais ce n'est pas vraiment bloquant.
Ça dénature une partie du boulot, mais il y a le reste quand même.

Après Valve bosse sur la VR depuis tellement longtemps que c'est normal qu'ils ne veuillent pas faire de version écran. Ça viendra peut-être beaucoup plus tard si la VR reste un marché de niche.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ahaha, RDR2. Oui, c'est super galère.  ::):

----------


## Fabiolo

> J'ai ptet louper un truc mais moi j'ai ça :
> 
> Les clients qui auront acheté le matériel Valve Index avant la fin de l'année 2019 auront accès à des bonus exclusifs à partir de l'année prochaine :
> 
> explorez des environnements tirés de Half-Life: Alyx dans votre espace SteamVR Home ;
> changez de finitions d'armes pour embellir l'arsenal d'Alyx ;
> profitez de contenu spécial sur le thème de Half-Life: Alyx pour Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.


C'est plus explicite sur le site dédié: https://www.half-life.com/fr/alyx/




> Vous avez déjà Valve Index ? Nous vous offrons Half-Life: Alyx et du contenu bonus.

----------


## Couillu

Bon, moi qui hésitait à me prendre les index controllers. Je crois que voilà qui me décide. Plus qu'à économiser :D

----------


## 564.3

> Ahaha, RDR2. Oui, c'est super galère.


D'ailleurs s'il y avait un jeu avec une simulation d'univers champêtre aussi balaise que RDR2 en VR  :Bave: 
C'est du top de chez top en AAAA avec un budget qui explose le plafond, donc faudrait vraiment une simu spécialisée sur certains aspects (ambiance météo, faune/flore, quelques activités en rapport).

Mais ce qui me désole un peu dans HL: Alyx c'est l'univers futuriste post-apo… même si la DA a l'air très cool et que j'ai hâte de me balader dedans, ça me fout un peu un coup au moral.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> RDR2 en VR


Ne te fais pas de mal  ::'(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je viens confirmer, je vois Half Life : Alyx dans ma bibliothèque de jeu Steam, en sortant de ma partie de Vader Immortal Episode 3, joué avec les Knuckles.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Je viens confirmer, je vois Half Life : Alyx dans ma bibliothèque de jeu Steam, en sortant de ma partie de Vader Immortal Episode 3, joué avec les Knuckles.


Pareil. Hé ben, ce Vader Immortal III, c'est bien de la meyrde.
La campagne qui semble encore plus courte que celle du deux, un comble, est d'une nullité sans nom. Je n'ai ressenti absolument aucune once d'amusement, il n'y a aucun enjeu dans le gameplay de ce waveshooter moisi. A la fin on reprends espoir, mais c'est tellement scripté, et la boite de conserve qui nous accompagne est tellement insupportable qu'on a envie de passer du coté obscur.
Et pour le dojo, je n'ai fait que le début, mais le fait qu'on puisse 

Spoiler Alert! 


tout jouer au double sabre laser et que ce soit le plus efficace

 rends la chose plate. Je sais pas si c'est le fait d'avoir jouer à Pistol Whip, Stormland et Asgard ces derniers temps, mais Dieu que c'est nul.
Je vais tenter le remboursement parce que là c'est en dessous de tout.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Idem, super déçu de ce 3e épisode. En plus, ayant finit Jedi : Fallen Order récemment, je suis encore plus refroidit. Les Stormtroopers manquent cruellement d'aggressivité et en plus le fait que le jeu impose son rythme et les déplacement, ça pue.
J'aurai bien voulu foncer et dégommer du Stormtrooper de plus près.
Bon, vivement ce soir pour tester Espire 1.

----------


## Sorkar

Je commence a me tater de changer mon cv1 pour un index, vous pensez qu'ils vont faire des promos pour le blackfriday ? Autre qu'un -50% 400€ au lieu de 800 hein  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> Intéressant, mais je suis pas super hypé pour 2 raisons:
> - ça va faire peur...


Ma toute première réaction a été "Et merde c'est un jeu d'infiltration/flippe  ::sad::  "

Après ils présentent plus que ça, et la technique a l'air ouf, donc on va suivre le jeu de près quand même.  ::):

----------


## Fabiolo

> Je commence a me tater de changer mon cv1 pour un index, vous pensez qu'ils vont faire des promos pour le blackfriday ? Autre qu'un -50% 400€ au lieu de 800 hein


Pour un produit sorti il y a moins de 6 mois ça me surprendrait quant même.

Au mieux un -10 ou -15% peut-être.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Perso j'ai (enfin) testé Lone Echo hier soir et ça semble excellent après seulement 30 minutes. Par contre j'ai un peu du mal à trouver les bons réglages pour qu'il tourne au mieux en étant joli sur mon WMR. J'ai laissé tout en medium et juste augmenté le SS mais ça reste un peu baveux.

----------


## ExPanda

J'avais trouvé le jeu magnifique déjà sur mon HP (le VR1000 hein, pas le reverb  ::P:  ), j'avais du mettre pas mal de réglages en élevé et du SS. Par contre il est assez gourmand oui...

Bonne continuation sur le jeu, tu vas te régaler.  ::):

----------


## vectra

> Pareil. Hé ben, ce Vader Immortal III, c'est bien de la meyrde.


Le jeu est clairement pensé comme un produit d'appel pour les nouveaux gamers vers Oculus, et donc vers le Quest pour être complètement cohérent.
Les jeux ne sont pas mal faits, mais ils sont simples et globalement casual. Pas de déplacement pour éviter la nausée, mécaniques de combat/interaction réussies mais *vraiment* simples => casu.
C'est une licence officielle Star Wars, les moyens techniques ont été investis pour que ça claque visuellement et auditivement (?), le sabre est rendu à la perfection parfaite et on le tient dans sa main => cahier des charges rempli. Or, les autres 'itérations' de SW sous licence VR étaient vraiment des sombres merdes, donc on peut quand-même apprécier ce résultat.

On n'est juste pas le coeur de cible. Va voir les vidéos youtube où le family dad va jouer au sabre dans son garage, et tu verras la cible de cette trilogie.
Ca tombe bien: les épisodes 1/2/3 sont offerts pour tout achat de quest.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Le jeu est clairement pensé comme un produit d'appel pour les nouveaux gamers vers Oculus, et donc vers le Quest pour être complètement cohérent.
> Les jeux ne sont pas mal faits, mais ils sont simples et globalement casual. Pas de déplacement pour éviter la nausée, mécaniques de combat/interaction réussies mais *vraiment* simples => casu.
> C'est une licence officielle Star Wars, les moyens techniques ont été investis pour que ça claque visuellement et auditivement (?), le sabre est rendu à la perfection parfaite et on le tient dans sa main => cahier des charges rempli. Or, les autres 'itérations' de SW sous licence VR étaient vraiment des sombres merdes, donc on peut quand-même apprécier ce résultat.
> 
> On n'est juste pas le coeur de cible. Va voir les vidéos youtube où le family dad va jouer au sabre dans son garage, et tu verras la cible de cette trilogie.
> Ca tombe bien: les épisodes 1/2/3 sont offerts pour tout achat de quest.


Je ne critique pas la franchise mais ce 3eme épisode.
J'ai bien aimé la campagne du 1 et du 2, même si c'est un couloir scripté, c'est pas mal fait et l'ambiance star wars est bien rendu. D'ailleurs même si plus courte, j'ai beaucoup aimé l'univers du deux et ce qu'il apporte. Je me suis également éclaté sur les dojo du 1 et 2. 
Centrer ces deux épisodes autour d'une qualité différente 

Spoiler Alert! 


sabre puis force

 permettait de faire 2 épisodes au mécanique de gameplay différent, ça évitait la redite, même si c'était il faut le dire des waveshooter assez sommaires. 
En tout cas, pour 10e chaque, j'ai vraiment pris du plaisir.
Là le 3 c'est du foutage de gueule pur et simple, tu passes ton temps à attendre qu'un script se déclenche. La nouvelle mécanique 

Spoiler Alert! 


attraper des guns et avoir deux sabre laser

 n'apporte pas de réél ajout tel qu'utilisée.
Après je n'ai fait que le début du dojo mais ça m'a suffit.
Produit casual ne veut pas dire meyrde infâme.Et tu te déplaces dans les 3 épisodes, tu as le choix entre tp ou smooth locomotion en mode campagne, t'as même les rotations gerbotrons disponibles.
Donc bravo à Oculus pour sortir un truc potable de l'univers star wars, merci à eux rien que pour les dojos. Mais le 3 est à jeter à la poubelle.
Tu as joué à quels épisodes ?

----------


## vectra

Le 1!
Quand j'ai entendu que le 2 était plus court, je me suis dit que j'allais attendre un peu, histoire de refaire la trilogie d'une traite en 1h30?

Si je teste un quest, j'aurai les jeux offerts on dirait.

----------


## malmoutt3

Ouai 1h30 sûrement. Après, les dojos sont plus intéressant que la campagne, mais chacun ses goûts.

----------


## vectra

Non non, je crois que les dojos sont plus marrants. Mais je ne m'en réveille pas la nuit non plus.

----------


## 564.3

Bon je vais attendre un bundle des 3 à 20€, ou un truc du genre.

----------


## Baalim

Petite question en passant : quelqu'un aurait un code de parrainage pour viveport ?
J'envisage de prendre l'abonnement un an.

S'il peut y avoir un gain pour un canard...

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai un abonnement en cours mais je vois pas de code de parrainage nul part

----------


## septicflesh

> Je commence a me tater de changer mon cv1 pour un index, vous pensez qu'ils vont faire des promos pour le blackfriday ? Autre qu'un -50% 400€ au lieu de 800 hein


Autant je vois bien que mon CV1  commence a morflé et je me tatte aussi pour changer de casque mais le valve index ça reste une sacrée somme, perso ce qui me tâte ça serait peu etre de prendre le quest car niveau rendu avec le cable il se situe entre le cv1 et rift s ^^

----------


## Sorkar

> Autant je vois bien que mon CV1  commence a morflé et je me tatte aussi pour changer de casque mais le valve index ça reste une sacrée somme, perso ce qui me tâte ça serait peu etre de prendre le quest car niveau rendu avec le cable il se situe entre le cv1 et rift s ^^


Oui bon apres relecture je voulais parler du rift S de toute facon, pas de l'index. Objectivement l'index ne vaux pas le coup, rapport qualité extremement mauvais dans le sens où la qualité d'image qu'on y gagne est misserable par rapport au prix.
Par contre cv1 contre un S..... ouai là peu être. 

Le quest je sais pas du tout ce que ca donne en mode "branché" sur le pc.  Il y a des comparatif clairs et a peu pres objectif du CV1 - Quest - S ?

----------


## 564.3

> Oui bon apres relecture je voulais parler du rift S de toute facon, pas de l'index. Objectivement l'index ne vaux pas le coup, rapport qualité extremement mauvais dans le sens où la qualité d'image qu'on y gagne est misserable par rapport au prix.
> Par contre cv1 contre un S..... ouai là peu être. 
> 
> Le quest je sais pas du tout ce que ca donne en mode "branché" sur le pc.  Il y a des comparatif clairs et a peu pres objectif du CV1 - Quest - S ?


On en parle dans le topic matos plutôt, à partir du milieu de cette page https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/119137/page96
En gros le gars d'ETR a fait une vidéo subjective avec le Quest Link, mais quand même assez carré, et Carmack précise que la config va probablement évoluer (nouveau mode USB, paramètres vidéo différents…).
Actuellement l'image source est inférieur à la résolution des écrans, le casque fait de l'upscaling.

Sinon concernant l'Index, la qualité d'image n'est qu'un des facteurs. Mais c'est assez cohérent de ne pas vouloir mettre autant pour des améliorations "à la marge", alors que du matos moins cher fait le boulot.
Mais en suivant la même logique, ça n'a pas d'intérêt de passer du CV1 au S.

Edit: le Rift S à 350€ en promo, ref dans le topic matos. Enfin, si on a un CV1 qui marche encore correctement y a pas forcément de raison de se précipiter non plus. Dans 6 mois le Rift S vaudra peut-être 300€ ou moins, et le Quest aura de nouveaux modes vidéo… c'est toujours un pari.
https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12623193

----------


## malmoutt3

L'index est le meilleur casque du marché. Ca se paye. Si on a le choix et que les financent le permettent, c'est la meilleure solution, autant du point de vue confort, que réglages et expérience. Son seul défaut par rapport aux autres casques c'est le glare et la profondeur des noirs, commun sur les écran LCD, et bien sûr la compatibilité aux expériences Oculus. Dans le cas contraire, le Rift S est le meilleur rapport qualité-prix, à moins de sortir des standards au niveau IPD.
On n'oublie pas le Pimax pour ceux qui aiment le FOV et qui peuvent passer outre ses réglages quasi-journaliers, sinon le Vive Pro ou Eye, avec le mod des lentilles du GearVR si possible (trouvable d'occasion) qui est le seul casque de gen 1.5 sans fil actuellement. On peut finir par le reverb, pour ceux qui privilégient les simulations et la définition d'écran au détriment du tracking des contrôleurs.
Il reste le samsung Odyssey ou les WMR, mais normalement on aura déjà fait un autre choix.

----------


## septicflesh

> L'index est le meilleur casque du marché. Ca se paye. Si on a le choix et que les financent le permettent, c'est la meilleure solution, autant du point de vue confort, que réglages et expérience. Son seul défaut par rapport aux autres casques c'est le glare et la profondeur des noirs, commun sur les écran LCD, et bien sûr la compatibilité aux expériences Oculus. Dans le cas contraire, le Rift S est le meilleur rapport qualité-prix, à moins de sortir des standards au niveau IPD.
> On n'oublie pas le Pimax pour ceux qui aiment le FOV et qui peuvent passer outre ses réglages quasi-journaliers, sinon le Vive Pro ou Eye, avec le mod des lentilles du GearVR si possible (trouvable d'occasion) qui est le seul casque de gen 1.5 sans fil actuellement. On peut finir par le reverb, pour ceux qui privilégient les simulations et la définition d'écran au détriment du tracking des contrôleurs.
> Il reste le samsung Odyssey ou les WMR, mais normalement on aura déjà fait un autre choix.


Le meilleur casque du marché peu etre mais je rejoins l'avis de 564.3 et puis d’après ce que j'ai compris pour les knukles ce n'est pas ouf non plus pour preuve sur les forums et j'ai aussi cru comprendre que des canards a des problèmes avec le joystick...je pense aussi qu'il se touchent un peu sur le prix..
Enfin bon ^^

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Les mecs qui expliquent que l'index ne vaut pas ses 1000€ quand on compare au Rift, ils me font penser aux mecs qui t'expliquaient très sérieusement qu'un WMR était largement aussi bon qu'un Rift CV1  ::trollface::

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Hmm, la difference entre un Rift S et un Vive Pro est quand même de l'ordre du détail.
J'ai pas testé l'index (j'aimerais beaucoup, surtout les contrôleurs), mais pour avoir jouer sur un Vive Pro quelques heures, et posséder un Rift S, c'est pas évident de pointer lequel est une meilleure expérience, tant les deux sont similaires. Je ne sais pas si le Vive pro (avec 2 base station) est trop cher ou bien si c'est l'oculus rift S qui ne l'est pas assez... Mais clairement je trouve la différence de prix bien trop grande par rapport aux performances quand on les compare.

Là où la question se pose, c'est quelle solution sera la plus pérenne entre ces 3 technos. Je pense qu'au niveau des contrôleurs, on peut prédire logiquement qu'Oculus et HTC vont proposer des manettes similaires à Valve Index. Mais pour ce qui est du tracking embarqué du rift S par rapport au tracking avec les base stations du Vive et de l'index, ca je sais pas trop. Le tracking externe, c'est quand même un sacré obstacle pour la démocratisation de la RV. 
Perso j'ai pris le Rift S parce que je ne voulais pas de camera et fils partout chez moi. Pas par aspect pratique, mais parce qu'esthétiquement, je ne veux pas. Mais le tracking externe peut aussi etre un gros soucis pour les familles avec enfants en bas age ou avec des animaux domestiques.

----------


## Bopnc

> Mais le tracking externe peut aussi etre un gros soucis pour les familles avec enfants en bas age ou avec des animaux domestiques.


Quand je suis passé à trois balises pour mon CV1, j'ai commencé à en poser une (solidement) au sommet de l'arbre à chat du bureau quand je jouais. 

Ça me permettait de couvrir un angle parfait, mais ça faisait bizarre de voir toute l'image tressauter quand le chat se pointait et commençait à défoncer l'arbre.  ::P:

----------


## Fabiolo

Bah après c'est pas tellement plus risqué qu'une lampe. C'est moins lourd en tout cas.

Mais par contre si tu veux une install propre ça demande d'avoir un espace dédié oui, faut pas avoir à changer le pc de place tous les 2 jours.

En contrepartie t'as pas de problème de tracking dans le dos, les manettes disparaissent pas à 10 cm du casque, t'es pas obligé de jouer avec ton projo de stade de foot allumé...

----------


## Visslar

> En contrepartie t'as pas de problème de tracking dans le dos, les manettes disparaissent pas à 10 cm du casque, t'es pas obligé de jouer avec ton projo de stade de foot allumé...


Tu parles du Rift S ? Parce que dans l'utilisation que j'en fais je ne rencontre pas ces problèmes (à part qu'il faut un peu de lumière oui). 




> Les mecs qui expliquent que l'index ne vaut pas ses 1000€ quand on compare au Rift, ils me font penser aux mecs qui t'expliquaient très sérieusement qu'un WMR était largement aussi bon qu'un Rift CV1


On parle en rapport qualité / prix là. L'Index n'est pas deux fois plus performant, deux fois plus confortable et le tracking n'est pas deux fois plus précis que le Rift S.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Tu parles du Rift S ? Parce que dans l'utilisation que j'en fais je ne rencontre pas ces problèmes (à part qu'il faut un peu de lumière oui). 
> 
> 
> 
> On parle en rapport qualité / prix là. L'Index n'est pas deux fois plus performant, deux fois plus confortable et le tracking n'est pas deux fois plus précis que le Rift S.


C'est compliqué de quantifier ce type de paramètres tout de même (surtout quand tu oublies dans ton équation le confort des knuckles, la precision du tracking des doigts, le système audio intégré, l'IPD, la profondeur,...).
Après, je ne sais pas si l'index est "deux fois mieux" que le Rift S, mais je sais juste qu'un casque WMR n'a JAMAIS VALU ses 450€ (alors que des gens soutenaient le contraire). les casques WMR se sont ramassés car ce sont des casques qui valent 200€ neuf grand maximum et Microsoft aurait du les imposer à ce prix (c'est pas comme s'ils avaient pas les moyens en plus)

----------


## vectra

> Les mecs qui expliquent que l'index ne vaut pas ses 1000€ quand on compare au Rift, ils me font penser aux mecs qui t'expliquaient très sérieusement qu'un WMR était largement aussi bon qu'un Rift CV1


En même temps, avant de l'ouvrir mon clapet, j'avais essayé et c'était un désastre. Visiblement, c'était de la faute du 'professionnel' qui encadrait la session et qui était à peine capable d'encadrer son cul.
J'ai jamais testé de CV1 dans des conditions normales, donc je ne peux toujours pas en parler. Mais en 2018, le Lenovo n'était vraiment pas si mal en termes de confort visuel concernant la résolution et surtout la netteté. C'est juste qu'il fut enterré par le Lenovo Rift S juste après...
Il n'y a que le HTC que j'aie pu essayer dans de bonnes conditions. C'était bien, le tracking était top, mais le confort très perfectible et au final l'ensemble n'était pas fou-fou au vu du prix demandé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En contrepartie t'as pas de problème de tracking dans le dos, les manettes disparaissent pas à 10 cm du casque, t'es pas obligé de jouer avec ton projo de stade de foot allumé...


Pas forcément de miracles pour le tracking dans le dos, mais pour le reste, faut pas troller si mal de bon matin...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> mais je sais juste qu'un casque WMR n'a JAMAIS VALU ses 450€ (alors que des gens soutenaient le contraire). les casques WMR se sont ramassés car ce sont des casques qui valent 200€ neuf grand maximum et Microsoft aurait du les imposer à ce prix (c'est pas comme s'ils avaient pas les moyens en plus)


Oui, et je n'ai jamais prétendu le contraire. La plupart des casques avaient un prix de lancement dans les 220€. A 400 balles, ça frise l'arnaque au vu de l'optique et des finitions, sans parler de l'abandon total de la couche logicielle malgré une intégration directe dans Windows.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Tu parles du Rift S ? Parce que dans l'utilisation que j'en fais je ne rencontre pas ces problèmes (à part qu'il faut un peu de lumière oui).


Plus généralement de l'inside out, ça marche plus ou moins bien suivant les modèles, je dirais Quest>Rift S>cosmos, de l'expérience que j'en ai en utilisation courante.

----------


## vectra

Tu m'expliques comment le Quest fait mieux que le S avec une caméra et 10 Hz de moins? :Petit Viking:

----------


## Visslar

> C'est compliqué de quantifier ce type de paramètres tout de même (surtout quand tu oublies dans ton équation le confort des knuckles, la precision du tracking des doigts, le système audio intégré, l'IPD, la profondeur,...).


Qu'est ce que tu appelles la profondeur ?
Il y a aussi quelques avantages coté Rift S: la facilité d'installation (et de transport), les exclus, le Guardian (et plus globalement l'écosystème), les optiques (pas sûr), éventuellement le confort (mais ça dépend des morphologies), et le WAF.
Coté Index, on a aussi les 144hz et un meilleur FOV.

Tu as raison ce n'est pas quantifiable surtout qu'on n'a pas les mêmes critères (chez moi le WAF est super important  ::P: ). J'estime quand même que pour ma part, l'Index n'est que 1.43 fois meilleur que le Rift S  :X1: 




> Après, je ne sais pas si l'index est "deux fois mieux" que le Rift S, mais je sais juste qu'un casque WMR n'a JAMAIS VALU ses 450€ (alors que des gens soutenaient le contraire). les casques WMR se sont ramassés car ce sont des casques qui valent 200€ neuf grand maximum et Microsoft aurait du les imposer à ce prix (c'est pas comme s'ils avaient pas les moyens en plus)


Là dessus on est d'accord  ::ninja::

----------


## Fabiolo

> Tu m'expliques comment le Quest fait mieux que le S avec une caméra et 10 Hz de moins?


Aucune idée et je n'ai pas à l'expliquer, je ne fais que le constater.

Après, peut-être que le S que j'ai a un un défaut...

----------


## malmoutt3

Je ne vois pas pourquoi tout le monde se prends la tête. L'Index est le meilleur casque d'un avis général, mais le Rift S est le meilleur rapport qualité prix. Une fois dit ça on a tout dit.
Tout dépends si on recherche la meilleure expérience (et encore dépend du glare, des noirs, de certaines exclues) ou si l'argent est un frein.
C'est la même problématique avec la 2080 ti et la 2080. La 2080 ti ne vaut pas deux fois la 2080, pourtant c'est le cas. Maintenant si vous voulez la meilleure expérience vous prenez une 2080 ti, si il y a un problème d'argent ou si vous n'en avez pas besoin vous prenez une 2080 ou plus bas.
C'est souvent comme ça, le high end vaut très cher, et essayer de calculer une proportionnalité est absurde, car à ce niveau là il y a très peu voir une absence de concurrence, on est à ce qui se fait de mieux au niveau commercial/civil.
Tout se résume à l'argent, généralement on veut la meilleure expérience, le ratio qualité/prix n'intervient que lorsqu'on doit ouvrir le portefeuille, mais n'a pas d'autres intérêts en tant que tel.

Soyons heureux d'avoir accès à tout ça, un prix d'accès bas et un high end, d'autant plus que la différence reste assez minime.

----------


## vectra

Entièrement d'accord avec ça.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de voir sur Reddit que GMG fait une promo sur No Man's Sky en ce moment à 23€ et quelques et cet achat donne un coupon pour le pack de jeux Intel qui contient notamment les jeux VR suivants (il faut en choisir 5): Arizona Sunshine, Rock Band VR, Sprint Vector, Star Trek: Bridge Crew, Killing Floor: Incursion +  quelques autres daubes non-VR.

C'est presque le plus bas prix pour NMS et avec les jeux en bonus ça semble un plutôt bon plan, non ? (pour qui n'a pas les jeux bonus) 

EDIT: 2 précisions. Rock band c'est que sur Oculus Store et il faut une guitare du jeu, et le Killing Floor à l'air vraiment nul. Pas si intéressant que ça au final...

Si jamais quelqu'un prend le pack pour NMS et veut se débarrasser de Arizona Sunshine je suis preneur (Sprint Vector aussi éventuellement) !
NMS ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça et ma config ne permet pas de le faire tourner correctement (même sans VR....)

----------


## Fabiolo

https://www.lesnumeriques.com/casque...9-n143835.html

Heureusement que Half life est la "dernière chance de la VR"  :^_^: 

J'attends avec impatience le prochain canard Hardware...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je viens de voir sur Reddit que GMG fait une promo sur No Man's Sky en ce moment à 23€ et quelques et cet achat donne un coupon pour le pack de jeux Intel qui contient notamment les jeux VR suivants (il faut en choisir 5): Arizona Sunshine, Rock Band VR, Sprint Vector, Star Trek: Bridge Crew, Killing Floor: Incursion +  quelques autres daubes non-VR.
> 
> C'est presque le plus bas prix pour NMS et avec les jeux en bonus ça semble un plutôt bon plan, non ? (pour qui n'a pas les jeux bonus) 
> 
> EDIT: 2 précisions. Rock band c'est que sur Oculus Store et il faut une guitare du jeu, et le Killing Floor à l'air vraiment nul. Pas si intéressant que ça au final...
> 
> Si jamais quelqu'un prend le pack pour NMS et veut se débarrasser de Arizona Sunshine je suis preneur (Sprint Vector aussi éventuellement) !
> NMS ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça et ma config ne permet pas de le faire tourner correctement (même sans VR....)


Killing Floor est franchement sympa en coop. Après, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils ont voulu en faire un jeu scénarisé, plutôt que le wave shooter qui marche bien en mode normal mais bon...

----------


## vectra

> https://www.lesnumeriques.com/casque...9-n143835.html
> 
> Heureusement que Half life est la "dernière chance de la VR" 
> 
> J'attends avec impatience le prochain canard Hardware...


Le mec, il sait juste pas écrire.
Il faut attendre l'arrivée des chiffres mondiaux en fin d'article pour déduire que les chiffres qu'il balancent concernaient probablement le marché Français. Triso...

Leurs exploits continuent  :Facepalm: 
https://www.lesnumeriques.com/casque...lle-a2305.html

Ca fait un moment que je caresse l'idée de lancer un magazine VR. Ca ne sera jamais viable financièrement, mais ça serait utile en tous cas.
Ca pourra jamais être pire que les merdes que je viens de lire

Par contre, faut s'attendre à du sang sur le CPC HW. Les rédacteurs n'ont pas caché leur défiance sur le sujet, donc faut pas s'attendre à ce qu'ils s'attardent sur les AAA récents. Ce sera déjà un miracle s'ils entendent parler de HL:Alyx (et avec 15h de durée de vie annoncée, j'ai peur des commentaires).

----------


## Fabiolo

C'est un peu dommage, je pense que ça intéresse plus de personnes que ceux qui veulent faire fonctionner un scanner en 2019 ou brancher une souris ps2 sur un port usb...

----------


## FixB

Perso, je l'ai déjà dit ici, ça m'a fait me déconnecter du magazine. Je ne comprends pas qu'il n'y ait pas au moins une double page par mag... C'est triste...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Perso, je l'ai déjà dit ici, ça m'a fait me déconnecter du magazine. Je ne comprends pas qu'il n'y ait pas au moins une double page par mag... C'est triste...


Bah ackboo tester un jeu de temps en temps, et comme c'est le genre de personne à ne JAMAIS s'emballer, ces tests font toujours plaisir à lire (notamment la review du jeu de moto futuriste)

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Perso, je l'ai déjà dit ici, ça m'a fait me déconnecter du magazine. Je ne comprends pas qu'il n'y ait pas au moins une double page par mag... C'est triste...


Un peu pareil pour moi, entre ça et les jeux testés hors VR, je me retrouve de moins en moins dan les goûts du magazine...Perso je ne renouvellerai pas mon abonnement numérique qui se termine en mars 2020. Je l'utilise déjà quasiment pas...

Il y a maintenant de bonnes sorties VR régulières, le magazine n'en parle nul part, même pas une petite news, sans parler d'en faire un test....

----------


## Canarmageddon

perso j'ai cramé 400 boules récemment dans un casque, alors mon avis est encore un peu dans le brouillard, et j'ai pas encore trop d'idées reçues ni d'avis propre, j'ai un pote qui m'as conseillé Lone Echo , et Beatsaber, j'ai lu ici Robot recall vous auriez quoi d'autre que beaucoup d'entre vous considèrent comme de très bon jeux VR à me proposer?

mais après je vois juste le potentiel Énorme et l'intérêt évident d'un Editeur de niveau pour Alyx tel que Hammer2... je pense que je ne serais pas le premier ni le dernier à essayer de me faire mon "petit oasis perso" une fois que j'aurais terminé le titre... et ce avec tous les univers que j'adore... la seule frontière / limite c'est l'ergonomie de l'interface telle qu'on la perçoit dans le film (Ready player one) on est encore loin de ça, mais si on y tend un jours ça pourrais être considéré comme LE step décisif...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> perso j'ai cramé 400 boules récemment dans un casque, alors mon avis est encore un peu dans le brouillard, et j'ai pas encore trop d'idées reçues ni d'avis propre, j'ai un pote qui m'as conseillé Lone Echo , et Beatsaber, j'ai lu ici Robot recall vous auriez quoi d'autre que beaucoup d'entre vous considèrent comme de très bon jeux VR à me proposer?
> 
> mais après je vois juste le potentiel Énorme et l'intérêt évident d'un Editeur de niveau pour Alyx tel que Hammer2... je pense que je ne serais pas le premier ni le dernier à essayer de me faire mon "petit oasis perso" une fois que j'aurais terminé le titre... et ce avec tous les univers que j'adore... la seule frontière / limite c'est l'ergonomie de l'interface telle qu'on la perçoit dans le film (Ready player one) on est encore loin de ça, mais si on y tend un jours ça pourrais être considéré comme LE step décisif...


Regarde ici pour les bons jeux recommandés:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...post-your-hits!

----------


## Fabiolo

Il y a ce topic (qui mériterait d'être épinglé) qui peut t'aider dans tes choix:

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...post-your-hits!

Ceci-dit il y a eu pas mal de sorties en octobre et novembre qui ne s'y trouvent pas encore.

----------


## vectra

Je confirme le trio qu'on t'a recommandé.
Oui, Asgard's Wrath et Stormland sont des gros morceaux qui n'ont pas encore eu le temps de grimper/entrer dans le classement.

----------


## Graine

A J'attendais que Skyrim VR passe en dessous de 20€ on y est!!!!!!

----------


## 564.3

> A J'attendais que Skyrim VR passe en dessous de 20€ on y est!!!!!!


Ouais j'ai craqué y a quelques mois quand il était déjà passé à 20€, mais c'était juste pour bourrer mon backlog on dirait  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> vous auriez quoi d'autre que beaucoup d'entre vous considèrent comme de très bon jeux VR à me proposer?


Les gouts sont très variables selon les gens, y a des jeux que j'ai mis en haut de mon top dont tout le monde a l'air de se foutre  ::cry:: 
Disons qu'il y a des valeurs sures en _production value_ et finition, mais c'est pas forcément ceux qui m'ont le plus marqué ou auxquels j'ai le plus joué.

Et faut pas oublier les gros jeux avec cockpit, du genre Elite Dangerous, les simus de vol, les jeux de bagnole,… il y en a qui ne font que ça avec la VR.
Même si on perd en qualité d'image (densité de pixels, niveau de détail), l'immersion compense largement.
J'ai essayé de jouer à Dirt Rally 2 sur mon écran pour faire des tests, et j'avais l'impression d'essayer de conduire avec la caméra de recul…

----------


## JulLeBarge

Y'a pas mal de jeux VR en soldes, j'ai mis Ultrawings, Thumper et I Expect you to die dans mon panier pour le moment, mais j'ai pas encore tout parcouru...  ::siffle:: 
Des recommandations de bons plans à ne pas rater ?

IL2 à 11€ c'est tentant aussi, il n'a jamais été aussi peu cher...

----------


## 564.3

> IL2 à 11€ c'est tentant aussi, il n'a jamais été aussi peu cher...


Ça me fait penser que je crois qu'ils proposent une clé Steam pour ceux qui l'ont acheté en dehors comme moi, faudrait que je teste à l'occase…
En tous cas je le recommande pour ceux qui aiment bien les vieux avions, faudrait que je me refasse une session un de ces 4.

----------


## vectra

Dirt rally 2 à 14 euroboules, Creed à 8, Eleven Table Tennis à 10€, de même que plein de bons jeux.

----------


## 564.3

Bon sinon dans les news dont je vois mal l'impact, mais qui ne semblent pas terribles (on verra quand la poussière retombera): Beat Games deviens un studio Oculus.




À voir pourquoi ils ont fait ça, c'est pas comme s'ils avaient besoin d'argent, sauf s'ils ont de grandes ambitions.
Pour Beat Saber ils continuent bien sur de supporter toutes les plateformes. Pour leurs prochains jeux ça semble moins probable du coup…

----------


## Zapp le Grand

. It is not intended for engaging in piracy or illicit modding, including mods that infringe on third-party IP rights or contain malicious code.


Traduction vous pouvez dire au revoir aux chansons custom les gars.

----------


## JulLeBarge

DU coup s'ils bloquent les chansons custom le jeu perd 50% de son intérêt...

----------


## moutaine

> DU coup s'ils bloquent les chansons custom le jeu perd 50% de son intérêt...


je dirais plutôt 80%

----------


## Prade

> je dirais plutôt 80%


Même 100% Pour moi, je ne me souviens pas de la dernière fois que j'ai fais une chanson autre que custom sur Beat Saber....

----------


## 564.3

> It is not intended for engaging in piracy or illicit modding, including mods that infringe on third-party IP rights or contain malicious code.
> 
> Traduction vous pouvez dire au revoir aux chansons custom les gars.


J'ai pas le contexte, c'était les nouvelles conditions d'usage du mode dev du Quest ça non ?

Ce que je crains pour Beat Games c'est qu'ils deviennent un studio spécialisé Quest, vu qu'à la base c'est des devs iOS et que Beat Saber était parfait pour le Quest.
Enfin ça rejoint le problème qu'Oculus risque de laisser progressivement tomber le marché PC, même s'ils continuent de dérouler les engagements pris sur les gros jeux qui sortent en ce moment ou prochainement.

D'un autre coté si Apple sort effectivement un concurrent du Quest en 2020 (version 36 des rumeurs au sujet de leurs projets AR/VR), Facebook a tout intérêt à "sécuriser" Beat Saber pour éviter qu'il tourne dessus.
Ça me fait toujours chier les politiques d'exclu et de rachat de boites/studio pour les planquer dans un trésor de guerre…
Pour le matos Apple est bien lourd à ce sujet, ils achètent des boites qui font de bonnes techno (eye tracking par exemple), et n'en font rien au final (pour l'instant en tous cas). Du coup c'est perdu pour tout le monde, à part pour leurs protos abandonnés et leur stock de brevets.

----------


## Lady Gheduk

Je suis noob dans le domaine mais n'est il pas paradoxal d'envisager un abandon de la plateforme pc par Oculus à l'heure ou justement ils ouvrent leur quest à ce monde et font de cette ouverture un argument de vente fort ?.  La question est peut être de savoir à quel moment, un casque totalement autonome sera capable de capable de faire aussi bien qu'un PCVR.    

Par ailleurs, j'imagine bien une solution à venir d'oculus link wireless  qui s’affranchirait du passage par le routeur et permettrait de jouer dans de bonnes conditions sans sacrifier le spectaculaire et la réactivité.

----------


## Erokh

> Je suis noob dans le domaine mais n'est il pas paradoxal d'envisager un abandon de la plateforme pc par Oculus à l'heure ou justement ils ouvrent leur quest à ce monde et font de cette ouverture un argument de vente fort ?.  La question est peut être de savoir à quel moment, un casque totalement autonome sera capable de capable de faire aussi bien qu'un PCVR.


La réponse est facile: jamais. SI les 2 sont développés en parallèle, la puissance d'un PC va toujours augmenter plus fort que la puissance des matos embarqués. Donc les PC pourront toujours délivrer de meilleures perf qu'un casque VR autonome à "date égale"




> Par ailleurs, j'imagine bien une solution à venir d'oculus link wireless  qui s’affranchirait du passage par le routeur et permettrait de jouer dans de bonnes conditions sans sacrifier le spectaculaire et la réactivité.


le routeur?! c'est quoi le rapport avec la tambouille? tu veux parler du câble? ils ont déjà du mal à faire passer les info sur un câble, alors les ondes, c'est encore plus coton. Ceci dit il existe des solutions sans fil pour d'autres casques comme le Vive, donc c'est pas impossible non plus (mai c’est pas le même budget...).

Si on parle de routeur internet (la box, quoi), avoir un casque VR autonome qui utilise la 4G/5G serait envisageable, mais ça n'apporterait pas grand chose à priori aux performances du machin.
Si on pousse vraiment la réflexion, on peut se dire que la solution idéale (ou pas?) serait un casque VR "basique" et semi autonome relié à du Cloud. Ça implique:
- un Cloud super au point
- une gestion de la latence super super super au point côté dev
- une maîtrise des réseaux sans fil au méga top (5G obligatoire), encore une fois pour limiter la latence

Ce serait beau, et ça nous grillera ptête au passage le cerveau  :^_^:

----------


## Lady Gheduk

Je parle de routeur parce que la solution virtual desktop fonctionne via le réseau wifi.  J'ai dit une connerie ?

----------


## vectra

Non, il faut un routeur dédié pour que ce soit à peu près viable avec le Quest.
Certains ont essayé et trouvent ça bien, mais d'autres trouvent leur oculus link 'beta' également bien, donc va savoir au final.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis noob dans le domaine mais n'est il pas paradoxal d'envisager un abandon de la plateforme pc par Oculus à l'heure ou justement ils ouvrent leur quest à ce monde et font de cette ouverture un argument de vente fort ?.  La question est peut être de savoir à quel moment, un casque totalement autonome sera capable de capable de faire aussi bien qu'un PCVR.    
> 
> Par ailleurs, j'imagine bien une solution à venir d'oculus link wireless  qui s’affranchirait du passage par le routeur et permettrait de jouer dans de bonnes conditions sans sacrifier le spectaculaire et la réactivité.


La CG qui va bien, elle est plus lourde que le Quest en entier.
Quant au cloud, tu rayes toutes les zones qui n'ont pas la fibre, et tu te tapes a minimal une compression d'image et une latence (compression + transport). Je veux bien que l'IA aide à prédire les actions futures à l'échelle de quelques frames, mais faut pas rêver.

----------


## Lady Gheduk

Il me semble qu'il est donc peu probable qu'Oculus abandonne le monde pc, (à la base je répondais à  564.3 sur le sujet).

Cela dit, je verrai bien aussi un autonome "lourd" composé d'un casque léger et d'une machine puissante au format console, portée en sac à dos. Avec la disparition progressive des éléments mécaniques autre que le refroidissement, on devrait pouvoir faire light ou en tout cas, équilibré, même avec les batteries.

----------


## vectra

Deux fois plus cher à puissance égale qu'un PC fixe, sachant que la puissance et le prix actuel des PC bloque le développement et le déploiement de la VR.

Oculus a essayé de la mettre bien profond au monde du PC, mais c'est juste qu'il n'arrive pas à trouver assez de devs pour sortir des gros jeux qui ne fonctionneraient qu'avec le Quest. Il n'a même pas vraiment fait l'effort qu'il a pourtant déjà fait avec les studios dédiés à la production Oculus PC, donc ça s'est pas fait tout seul. 

Un jeu VR classique, tu peux a priori le porter facilement sur tous les casques PC, et il gagne en fluidité et en détails si tu améliores le casque ou le PC. Là, avec le Quest, tu passes du PC au 'smartphone' spécifique du Quest, donc tu changes complètement de CPU et de GPU, et tu ne peux rien porter sur rien. Ou alors sur d'autres plate-formes VR mobiles, mais plus personne n'en veut. Surtout, tu dois investir des efforts spécifiques à l'optimisation pour le Quest: tu dois rogner comme un malade sur les textures, les modèles 3D et les effets pour conserver un framerate correct, tu peux même pas exploiter correctement la résolution accrue du Quest.

----------


## Erokh

tu seras toujours sur un compromis avec la puissance, sur un système portable non relié au secteur. Ta solution serait plus puissante qu'un casque autonome, mais jamais autant qu'un PC fixe (et certainement aussi cher voir plus que ledit pc fixe).

EDIT: ah bein grillé par monsieur Tournevis.

----------


## Lady Gheduk

Ce fameux compromis à la puissance me laisse parfois perplexe, ce qui est demandé me semble démesuré en regard du résultat affiché. 

Je dis cela en ayant fait l'acquisition de Fallout 4 Vr à faire tourner sur le quest via oculus link. Le pc qui vient filer un coup de main est un ryzen 3800X avec 16 go, couplé à une 2070. Je pensais donc avoir des chevaux sous le capot et pourtant...... sans passer des heures à bidouiller les fichiers ini, toute cette puissance ne sert strictement à rien.  L'avenir est donc peut être à un peu plus d'optimisation et moins de puissance brute si on veut que la VR ne reste pas qu'une affaire d'initiés.

----------


## 564.3

> Il me semble qu'il est donc peu probable qu'Oculus abandonne le monde pc, (à la base je répondais à  564.3 sur le sujet).
> 
> Cela dit, je verrai bien aussi un autonome "lourd" composé d'un casque léger et d'une machine puissante au format console, portée en sac à dos. Avec la disparition progressive des éléments mécaniques autre que le refroidissement, on devrait pouvoir faire light ou en tout cas, équilibré, même avec les batteries.


Ouais, je ne parle pas d'un abandon complet de la plateforme mais de l'abandon de l'investissement dans l'écosystème. C'est surtout suite à la sortie du Quest qu'ils ont commencé à dire que tous les jeux financés par Oculus doivent le supporter. Ils sont plus ou moins revenus dessus ensuite en disant que le PC restera au moins une plateforme de R&D, et que des gros jeux exclusifs PC étaient encore prévus (normal, ils avaient déjà allongé le pognon et le dev était en cours).
Enfin on verra bien, eux même ne savent pas ce que ça donnera sur la durée ni quels changements politique il y aura en interne.

Pour l'histoire de faire un module compute externe, on voit déjà les backpack PCs, module externe Magic Leap ou ce qui avait été teasé par HTC (on ne sait pas trop ce qu'ils font depuis).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce fameux compromis à la puissance me laisse parfois perplexe, ce qui est demandé me semble démesuré en regard du résultat affiché.


Faut prendre la résolution des 2 écrans, faire x1.4 pour le supersampling "de base" qui permet d'avoir 1:1 pixel au centre (à cause de la déformation optique), enlever 20% pour le masque d'occlusion de ce qui ne passe pas à travers l'optique, mettre ça à 80 ou 90fps, et ça commence à pas mal charger la mule.
Selon les jeux et le matos il y a des optimisations pour le rendu stéréo et éventuellement une optimisation du rendu sur les bords (moins de détail).

Avec ces hypothèses le Rift S qui est un des casques les moins demandeurs pour être à la résolution de base demande 330Mp/s.
Mon écran de PC demande 79Mp/s à 60fps (bon ok j'ai un écran naze).

----------


## Hideo

Le jour ou on a un vrai rendu foveal on devrait pouvoir se faire plaisir.

----------


## vectra

Skyrim VR tourne crème sur une 2060; pareil pour Asgard's Wrath.
Peut-être que Fallout VR ne suit pas, faudrait que je teste!

----------


## Erokh

N'oublions pas le CPU qui également en prend un petit coup dans la tronche pour gérer les inputs en plus et le système de guardian.

D'ailleurs par curiosité: sur les casques inside-out, c'est le PC ou le casque qui déduit les coordonnées à partir des images des caméras?

----------


## 564.3

> N'oublions pas le CPU qui également en prend un petit coup dans la tronche pour gérer les inputs en plus et le système de guardian.
> 
> D'ailleurs par curiosité: sur les casques inside-out, c'est le PC ou le casque qui déduit les coordonnées à partir des images des caméras?


Avec la techno de Valve il n'y a pas de caméras, pas besoin d'analyse d'image. Mais dans tous les cas ça n'est pas si monstrueux que ça, je crois.
Sur un CPU au ras de pâquerettes comme le mien (i5 4590), ça sauve peut-être un peu les perfs, mais je n'ai pas testé les systèmes à base de caméra pour comparer.

Faudrait que je change de CPU quand même, et 8Go de RAM c'est un peu léger aussi de nos jours  ::ninja:: 

D'un autre coté quand je mesure les perfs dans divers jeux, c'est surtout ma GTX 1070 qui limite on dirait. Mais dans Onward j'ai des saccades qui doivent être dues au manque de RAM.

----------


## Erokh

J'avais un vieil i5 2500K avant, et j'avais de la reprojection tout le temps sur mon WMR (Dirt rally, Sairento,...). Depuis que je suis passé sur un Ryzen (et augmenté la RAM , l'expérience est beaucoup plus agréable.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Idem, passé d'un 2500k à un Ryzen 2600 et c'est beaucoup plus fluide

----------


## Oyooh

Je confirme, j'avais des soucis des fois avec I5 4670K / GTX 1080 (reprojections, et quelques "clignotement", laissant voir de temps en temps l'environnement SteamVR ). Depuis que j'ai overclocké le I5 à 4,2Ghz, ça fonctionne beaucoup mieux.
Le CPU semble particulièrement sollicité en VR.

----------


## vectra

2500k/2060: aucun problème.
Ca va mieux depuis que je suis passé en 9600K, mais ça allait déjà bien avant.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai établi une shortlist de titres VR à prendre pendant les soldes Steam mais j'aimerais réduire un peu le nombre de jeux et le coût pour ne pas dépasser 20€ (et parce que je vais pas jouer à 10 jeux d'un coup... ça peut attendre les prochaines soldes).

Dans cette liste, vous me conseillez de prendre quoi, sachant que j'aimerais bien avoir un vrai bon jeu complet et pas juste des expériences de 2h...
*Ultrawings*: testé avec Viveport, je l'ai trouvé très fun, en attend FS2020...*Thumper*: j'en lis du bien partout, ça m'intrigue, même si je sais pas trop à quoi m'attendre. ça ressemble à Distance ?*The Talos Principle VR*: entre celui-là et FORM je ne sais pas trop, mais lui me semble plus complet. J'avais commencé en 2D et j'y avais joué quelques heures*FORM*: testé avec Viveport, ça m'a semblé sympa mais ça semble très court...*House of the Dying Sun*: Avis partagés sur ce jeu, mais l'idée de me faire un peu de dogfight rapide et arcade me tente bien. J'ai Elite Dangerous déjà mais c'est trop complexe pour du dogfight rapide...*fpsVR*: pas un jeu mais je pense que ça peut être utile*MOSS*: le seul "vrai" jeu complet avec Talos dans cette liste, mais j'en sais pas plus...*I expect you to die*: testé avec Viveport (le début uniquement), et il semble très chouet également.

Merci de vos avis !

----------


## Canarmageddon

perso j'ai un i5 7800kcouplé à une GTX 1070 et 16 Go de RAM DDR4 et un SSD M2 performant, je sais pas ce que ça va donner en VR mais coté réglage dois-je m'attendre à être vraiment limité en qualité graphique ou pas tant que ça? il semblerais que je soit à peine au dessus de la config minimale pour Alyx...

mais en 2K ça va pas trop mal, alors je sais pas ce que ça va donner (je reçoit ça bientôt j'apréhende...)

j'ai un pote qui à du matos encore plus ancien, i5 4670 et GTX970 avec 12Go de ram , il hésite à passer aussi à la VR mais je lui ai conseillé d'attendre de changer de PC pour profiter confortablement de la techno, genre pour lui Alyx, ça passerais carrément pas... ou alors de justesse avec un bon OC et de gros lags à prévoir le seau pour gerber? (pas top donc...)

----------


## Luthor

> perso j'ai un i5 7800kcouplé à une GTX 1070 et 16 Go de RAM DDR4 et un SSD M2 performant, je sais pas ce que ça va donner en VR mais coté réglage dois-je m'attendre à être vraiment limité en qualité graphique ou pas tant que ça? il semblerais que je soit à peine au dessus de la config minimale pour Alyx...
> 
> mais en 2K ça va pas trop mal, alors je sais pas ce que ça va donner (je reçoit ça bientôt j'apréhende...)
> 
> j'ai un pote qui à du matos encore plus ancien, i5 4670 et GTX970 avec 12Go de ram , il hésite à passer aussi à la VR mais je lui ai conseillé d'attendre de changer de PC pour profiter confortablement de la techno, genre pour lui Alyx, ça passerais carrément pas... ou alors de justesse avec un bon OC et de gros lags à prévoir le seau pour gerber? (pas top donc...)


Coucou, tu risques rien ça passe large. J'ai une config à peu près équivalente et tout tourne sans soucis dans ma liste de jeux VR (une 40ene de jeux environ). Et pour ton pote ca ira aussi, il devra probablement faire des compromis graphiques  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai établi une shortlist de titres VR à prendre pendant les soldes Steam mais j'aimerais réduire un peu le nombre de jeux et le coût pour ne pas dépasser 20€ (et parce que je vais pas jouer à 10 jeux d'un coup... ça peut attendre les prochaines soldes).
> 
> Dans cette liste, vous me conseillez de prendre quoi, sachant que j'aimerais bien avoir un vrai bon jeu complet et pas juste des expériences de 2h...
> *Ultrawings*: testé avec Viveport, je l'ai trouvé très fun, en attend FS2020...*Thumper*: j'en lis du bien partout, ça m'intrigue, même si je sais pas trop à quoi m'attendre. ça ressemble à Distance ?*The Talos Principle VR*: entre celui-là et FORM je ne sais pas trop, mais lui me semble plus complet. J'avais commencé en 2D et j'y avais joué quelques heures*FORM*: testé avec Viveport, ça m'a semblé sympa mais ça semble très court...*House of the Dying Sun*: Avis partagés sur ce jeu, mais l'idée de me faire un peu de dogfight rapide et arcade me tente bien. J'ai Elite Dangerous déjà mais c'est trop complexe pour du dogfight rapide...*fpsVR*: pas un jeu mais je pense que ça peut être utile*MOSS*: le seul "vrai" jeu complet avec Talos dans cette liste, mais j'en sais pas plus...*I expect you to die*: testé avec Viveport (le début uniquement), et il semble très chouet également.
> 
> Merci de vos avis !


Form est super mais très court, en effet. mais très bien. Moss est chouette, un peu comme lucky's tales sur oculus, et lui est gratuit, je te le conseille sur le store oculus. I expect to die est excellent si tu aimes les puzzles game. Pour les autres je ne me prononce pas  ::):  APrès si tu veux des jeux longs, favorise les jeux à scoring ? ou skyrim/fallout 4.

----------


## vectra

Thumper: c'est du gros caca pour moi, et surtout la VR n'apporte presque rien.

----------


## FixB

Sinon, je pense que la plupart des jeux de ta liste sont disponibles dans Viveport Infinity... Dont l'abonnement est en promo je crois.... C'est une autre possibilité...

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Form est super mais très court, en effet. mais très bien. Moss est chouette, un peu comme lucky's tales sur oculus, et lui est gratuit, je te le conseille sur le store oculus. I expect to die est excellent si tu aimes les puzzles game. Pour les autres je ne me prononce pas  APrès si tu veux des jeux longs, favorise les jeux à scoring ? ou skyrim/fallout 4.


J'ai un casque WMR Lenovo et du coup je ne peux pas avoir Lucky's Tales gratos, il est à 15€ pour moi.
Je retiens donc Form, Moss et I expect to die. 

Pour Skyrim/Fallout, ce sont des jeux qui ne me tentent pas trop pour 2 raisons: j'ai déjà joué aux version flat, et je pense que ma config sera trop juste, ces jeux étant réputés pour être gourmands en VR.




> Thumper: c'est du gros caca pour moi, et surtout la VR n'apporte presque rien.


OK, j'hésitais pas mal sur celui-là, je le vire, au moins pour cette fois.




> Sinon, je pense que la plupart des jeux de ta liste sont disponibles dans Viveport Infinity... Dont l'abonnement est en promo je crois.... C'est une autre possibilité...


En effet, j'ai eu 15 jours d'abo gratos et j'ai pu tester un paquet de jeux, j'avais mis en wishlist ceux que je voudrais garder plus longtemps. Je me vois pas payer l'abo régulièrement, je préfère acheter une bonne fois pour toute les jeux qui m'intéressent.
Après pour des jeux très courts comme Form, l'intérêt est discutable, autant le faire pendant le mois d'abonnement...

----------


## Erokh

> J'ai un casque WMR Lenovo et du coup je ne peux pas avoir Lucky's Tales gratos, il est à 15€ pour moi.


J'ai un WMR et j'ai eu lucky's tale gratos, à l'époque: il était fourni à l'inscription sur l'oculus store ou un truc du genre. Cette "réduc" aurait-elle cessé?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je me permets de tempérer *Thumper*, qui s'est quand même ramassé un 9/10 sur CPC (et un truc approchant sur metacritic et sur Steam)

Alors je sais bien que les goûts et les couleurs sont dans la nature, *mais à 5 balles*, il vaut encore plus le coup. Par contre, c'est un jeu de rythme, et les premiers niveaux ne sont pas transcendants car c'est trop facile et on ne pige pas le gameplay. MAis quand tous les éléments s'assemblent, avec la zik qui cartonne dans les oreilles, c'est un vrai kiff pour tous les sens (et encore plus en VR)

Après, niveau VR, c'est juste de l'affichage, tu restes avec ton pad entre les mains.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai un WMR et j'ai eu lucky's tale gratos, à l'époque: il était fourni à l'inscription sur l'oculus store ou un truc du genre. Cette "réduc" aurait-elle cessé?


Oui il faisait partie des jeux gratos avec l'Oculus CV1 (avec RoboRecall entre autre)

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ça semble fini ces promos sur le store Oculus, j'ai bien un compte dessus mais rien de gratos  ::(: 

Merci pour le contre avis sur Thumper, je vais tenter le coup je pense, au pire je refund

----------


## MetalDestroyer

*House of the Dying Sun* (anciennement Enemy Starfighter), c'est du bon, si tu es fan des dogfights à la Battlestar Galactica avec drift, vu cockpit et ambiance à la Homeworld. Et à chaque niveau de difficulté, tu redécouvres les missions de la campagne.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je connais pas BS Galactica mais si ça ressemble à Elite Dangerous ça m'ira

----------


## 564.3

*I expect you to die* c'est un must have, y a pas trop à hésiter
*FORM* aussi, ça se plie en 1h mais j'ai vraiment bien aimé l'ambiance. Ça vaut bien les 5€ quand même, sinon tu peux encore attendre des soldes plus basses.

J'ai décroché assez rapidement de Thumper, c'est trop "binaire" pour moi.
J'ai aussi décroché de Talos mais ça a pris plus de temps. Le jeu est bien, mais à un moment j'ai commencé à en avoir marre parce qu'ils ont trop rallongé la sauce. Faudrait que je m'y remette quand même, j'aime bien la narration.

Sinon je crois que je vais aussi prendre Ultrawings. Ça me fait surtout penser que je relancerais bien VTOL, mais faut essayer autre chose pour la culture.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je viens de découvrir un truc intéressant qui va faciliter mon choix: mes jeux testés avec Viveport Infinity sont toujours jouables, bien que mon abonnement soit terminé  ::ninja:: 
Le truc est tellement bien fait que je peux même télécharger les jeux que j'ai testé et qui ne sont plus installés. Je suis uniquement bloqué pour télécharger de nouveaux jeux que j'avais pas testé. Sécurisé le truc...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je connais pas BS Galactica mais si ça ressemble à Elite Dangerous ça m'ira


C'est plus arcade. C'est plus un Freespace 2 / X Wing / X Wing vs Tie Fighter.

----------


## teddy37

> Je viens de découvrir un truc intéressant qui va faciliter mon choix: mes jeux testés avec Viveport Infinity sont toujours jouables, bien que mon abonnement soit terminé 
> Le truc est tellement bien fait que je peux même télécharger les jeux que j'ai testé et qui ne sont plus installés. Je suis uniquement bloqué pour télécharger de nouveaux jeux que j'avais pas testé. Sécurisé le truc...


C'est vrai ça ? J'avoue que j'ai même pas pensé à essayé, je vais essayer ce week-end car depuis la fin de mon test je n'ai rien désinstallé et j'ai pleins de jeux pas finis.

Si sa marche faut pas trop en parler par contre hein  ::P:

----------


## moutaine

Je viens de regarder et ils sont bien dans ma bibliothèque viveport.
et jouables

----------


## vectra

Pas jouables chez moi...

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je suis pas sur que ça fonctionne avec tous les jeux par contre, j'ai pas tout testé, mais j'en ai lancé 3 (FORM, I Expect You to Die et Fruit Ninja) et ils fonctionnaient parfaitement. Et j'ai pu retéléchargé Rush que j'avais dans ma bibliothèque Viveport mais plus sur mon poste.
Par contre les jeux auxquels j'avais joué mais que j'ai supprimé de ma bibliothèque Viveport, je dois me reabonner pour les avoir. 

Bon après je pense que les jeux vraiment intéressants genre IEYTD je vais l'acheter sur Steam, à termes je veux désinstaller Viveport qui me semble quand même bien intrusif (même si ça fonctionne bien).

----------


## ExPanda

> J'ai un WMR et j'ai eu lucky's tale gratos, à l'époque: il était fourni à l'inscription sur l'oculus store ou un truc du genre. Cette "réduc" aurait-elle cessé?


Et tu l'as encore ?
Je l'avais aussi en offert à l'ouverture du compte, mais là je viens de voir qu'il avait dégagé de la bibliothèque. Bande de rats.  ::(:

----------


## Erokh

J'ai pas trop fait gaffe mais il m'a semblé que oui quand j'ai lancé l'oculus il y a quelques jours.

----------


## Orhin

Je viens de recevoir le Rift S, premier casque perso (j'ai testé plein de casques avant mais jamais très longtemps) du coup j'ai un peu tout à découvrir niveau jeux/expériences.

Du coup j'ai lancé le téléchargement de tous les jeux gratuits listés dans le premier post (Bullet Train, Trials on Tatooine, The Lab, Budget Cuts Demo, AirCar et Google Earth).
D'autres trucs sympa à tester ?

Après, dans les "vrais" jeux j'ai vu que Asgard's Wrath avait l'air bien sympa.
Lone Echo, Stormland et Robo Recall aussi.

D'autres conseils ? (même si ça fait déjà pas mal de contenu  :^_^: )

----------


## 564.3

> D'autres conseils ? (même si ça fait déjà pas mal de contenu )


Ça dépend vachement des gouts quand même. Mes jeux VR du moment c'est Dirt Rally 2.0 et Audica.

Sinon il y a ce thread où plusieurs personnes ont posté leurs favoris: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ost-your-hits!

----------


## Erokh

> Je viens de recevoir le Rift S, premier casque perso (j'ai testé plein de casques avant mais jamais très longtemps) du coup j'ai un peu tout à découvrir niveau jeux/expériences.
> 
> Du coup j'ai lancé le téléchargement de tous les jeux gratuits listés dans le premier post (Bullet Train, Trials on Tatooine, The Lab, Budget Cuts Demo, AirCar et Google Earth).
> D'autres trucs sympa à tester ?
> 
> Après, dans les "vrais" jeux j'ai vu que Asgard's Wrath avait l'air bien sympa.
> Lone Echo, Stormland et Robo Recall aussi.
> 
> D'autres conseils ? (même si ça fait déjà pas mal de contenu )


En gratos tu as First encounter et l'oculus demo, sur le store oculus.

----------


## vectra

Trials on tatooine, c'est de la merde. Même à zéro euros, c'est cher.
Si tu veux te faire un trip Star Wars, achète l'un des épisodes de Vader Immortal à 10€. C'est pas toujours très lisible, mais ça fait son effet 'whaou', avec un chouette sabre laser. Court mais fidèle.

Mais les jeux que tu cites, c'est déjà du très très lourd. Beat Saber vaut le coup, Superhot aussi. Y'a au moins 25 must-have en VR si tu veux étendre la sélection...

EDIT: normalement, avec l'achat du Rift S, tu as automatiquement droit à 2.5 mois gratos sur Viveport. Ca donne accès à une tonne de jeux pour rien, tant que dure l'abonnement en tous cas.


Tiens, même Oculus a des jeux en promo:
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...8364258944223/

----------


## Darth

> Trials on tatooine, c'est de la merde. Même à zéro euros, c'est cher.
> Si tu veux te faire un trip Star Wars, achète l'un des épisodes de Vader Immortal à 10€. C'est pas toujours très lisible, mais ça fait son effet 'whaou', avec un chouette sabre laser. Court mais fidèle.
> 
> Mais les jeux que tu cites, c'est déjà du très très lourd. Beat Saber vaut le coup, Superhot aussi. Y'a au moins 25 must-have en VR si tu veux étendre la sélection...
> 
> EDIT: normalement, avec l'achat du Rift S, tu as automatiquement droit à 2.5 mois gratos sur Viveport. Ca donne accès à une tonne de jeux pour rien, tant que dure l'abonnement en tous cas.
> 
> 
> Tiens, même Oculus a des jeux en promo:
> https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...8364258944223/


On fait comment pour avoir les mois gratos sur viveport maintenant que j'ai un rift s dans la main ?

----------


## Baalim

Au cas où, les fallout et skyrim VR sont bien soldés chez gamersgate (11.3 € chacun), tout comme doom vfr (5€)

https://uk.gamersgate.com/DD-THE-ELD...ls-v-skyrim-vr

----------


## Zapp le Grand

N'oublie pas Bullet Train en gratos sur l'Oculus store. Ca dure 10min, mais c'est limite un system seller quand tu le fais essayer à un pote  ::):

----------


## vectra

> On fait comment pour avoir les mois gratos sur viveport maintenant que j'ai un rift s dans la main ?


Tu t'inscris avec les 14j gratuits comme tout un chacun.
Là, ils détectent ton Rift S tout neuf, et ils t'envoient un coupon pour 2 mois gratuits.

----------


## Jefiban

Sur l'oculus sotre, Wolf in the walls en gratuit est très sympa. 30 min de film interactif vraiment bien fait. (in english only)

----------


## Darth

> Tu t'inscris avec les 14j gratuits comme tout un chacun.
> Là, ils détectent ton Rift S tout neuf, et ils t'envoient un coupon pour 2 mois gratuits.


Oki merci. La liste des jeux a pas grand chose qui m'interesse en revanche.

----------


## vectra

Sairento, I expect you to die: c'est déjà du lourd!
Y'a au moins 15 très bons jeux dans la longue liste offerte, plus plein de jeux sympa (fruit ninja, shooty fruity), et pas mal d'expériences one-shot.
Mais ouais, les vrais poids-lourd sont payants, et souvent Oculus.

----------


## Orhin

> N'oublie pas Bullet Train en gratos sur  l'Oculus store. Ca dure 10min, mais c'est limite un system seller quand  tu le fais essayer à un pote


Déjà téléchargé.  :;): 




> normalement, avec l'achat du Rift S, tu as automatiquement droit à 2.5 mois gratos sur Viveport. Ca donne accès à une tonne de jeux pour rien, tant que dure l'abonnement en tous cas.





> Sur l'oculus sotre, Wolf in the walls en gratuit  est très sympa. 30 min de film interactif vraiment bien fait. (in  english only)


Je note.  ::):

----------


## Baalim

> Oki merci. La liste des jeux a pas grand chose qui m'interesse en revanche.


Tout le monde ou presque dit le plus grand bien de a fisherman's tale qui est dispo sur infinity. Idem pour the gallery episode 1 et 2 ou form.

----------


## vectra

Si t'es occupé sur des demos ou des jeux déjà achetés, ne commence pas l'abo de suite. Il faut payer 15€/mois pour le prolonger.

----------


## Orhin

Je viens de finir Wolf in the Walls, et c'est rudement bien fait.
Super ambiance, y'a vraiment du très gros potentiel pour les films interactifs en VR.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Eleven Eleven est très sympa aussi dans le genre

----------


## Hideo

Sortie le 6 Decembre de Nostos, le MMOVR de NetEase




Closed Beta gameplay :



Visiblement le jeu est cross pancake / VR. 
Ca a l'air un peu vide dans la video de gameplay, a voir en fin de semaine.

----------


## vectra

Test viteuf de Journey of the Gods sur Quest.
C'est mignon et pas mal fait, et y'a pas mal de choses qui font penser à Asgard's Wrath dans le gameplay (feeling de l'épée et du bouclier, God Mode très similaire, etc).
A l'occasion, pourquoi pas...

----------


## 564.3

> Sortie le 6 Decembre de Nostos, le MMOVR de NetEase


Un peu longue l'intro avec le gamin… mais l'univers à l'air intéressant à explorer, en espérant que ça ne soit pas trop lourd/grindy. Bref, à voir selon le gameplay réel.

La chose la plus bizarre dans ce trailer c'est le matos qu'ils utilisent à la fin, on dirait que les parents ont un Oculus Go avec des manettes de CV1 et le gamin une sorte de WMR chinois  ::huh:: 
Peut-être le réal qui ne s'y connait pas trop en VR, mais c'est étonnant. Ou tout est du matos chinois inconnu dans nos contrées, mais je vois pas comment marche le tracking des genres d'Oculus Go.

----------


## Kira

Yo, ça fait un petit moment que je ne suis pas passé par ici. Du coup, je ne sais pas trop si c'est le bon topic ou pas, mais des gens intéressés par une petite partie d'Onward en coop?

Tout seul contre l'ia, c'est devenu plus compliqué avec leur dernières maj :D 

Je suis en ligne sur Oculus et Steam. N'hésitez pas à me contacter.

Voir ma signature pour mes pseudo.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour les nouveaux arrivants, voilà une vidéo pour trouver pleins de jeux gratos (multi et solo)

----------


## nodulle

> Yo, ça fait un petit moment que je ne suis pas passé par ici. Du coup, je ne sais pas trop si c'est le bon topic ou pas, mais des gens intéressés par une petite partie d'Onward en coop?
> 
> Tout seul contre l'ia, c'est devenu plus compliqué avec leur dernières maj :D 
> 
> Je suis en ligne sur Oculus et Steam. N'hésitez pas à me contacter.
> 
> Voir ma signature pour mes pseudo.


ça tombe bien, y'a une soirée ce soir ! Le topic dédié ici.

----------


## Lady Gheduk

Peut être pas le bon sujet mais j'ai remarqué un truc concernant le motion sickness, attribué parfois aux déplacements, parfois à un souci de framerate. Se coller des oreillettes intra-auriculaires revient  à se boucher les oreilles et c'est pour moi un facteur hautement accélérateur du besoin de restituer mes sushis. 

L'utilisation d'un casque bluetooth ouvert avec le quest a grandement amélioré mes sessions de jeu.

----------


## ExPanda

Y'a des trucs sympas en promo Steam en ce moment :

Scanner Sombre à 1€
Budget Cuts à 14€
Talos Principle à 5.50€ (pas testé en VR encore, j'avais joué à la version plate)
DOOM VFR à 9€
Creed à 8.50€
I Expect You To Die à 10.50€
Vanishing of Ethan Carter 1.50€ (j'avais bien aimé la version plate, mais la version VR ne marche pas chez moi)


On en a déjà parlé plus tôt mais là c'est la fin, c'est le moment de prendre ceux qui vous manquent dans cette liste !

----------


## reneyvane

Je viens d'acheter Skyrim VR sur pc, est-ce que vous avez un tutoriel ou un lien pour le rendre moins moche, style : un textures pack, merci.

----------


## Oyooh

> Je viens d'acheter Skyrim VR sur pc, est-ce que vous avez un tutoriel ou un lien pour le rendre moins moche, style : un textures pack, merci.


ça date un peu, mais il y a l'essentiel des mods conseillés ici :https://www.etr.fr/tutorial/5991-sky...xperience.html et là https://uploadvr.com/must-skyrim-vr-...l-even-better/

----------


## vectra

On a un topic Skyrim VR  :Vibre:

----------


## Hideo

He be, je viens de mater le petit segment Half-life Alyx de leur derniere emission, ils ont toujours pas envie de traiter la VR serieusement. 
Y'a plein de chose a redire sur la VR et l'etat du marche, mais on est quand meme relativement bas sur le niveau de reflexion. Au final a ce niveau la je preferai qu'ils n'en parlent juste pas.

----------


## 564.3

Il y a aussi une discussion Skyrim VR, si tu trouves de bonnes refs à transmettre aux copains. Ça sera moins perdu que dans le flux des news.

Pour ma part, le jeu est toujours en train de moisir dans mon backlog  ::ninja:: 

Edit: grillé, mais j'ai mis un lien  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

> He be, je viens de mater le petit segment Half-life Alyx de leur derniere emission, ils ont toujours pas envie de traiter la VR serieusement. 
> Y'a plein de chose a redire sur la VR et l'etat du marche, mais on est quand meme relativement bas sur le niveau de reflexion. Au final a ce niveau la je preferai qu'ils n'en parlent juste pas.


Oui on en parle avec Vectra sur l'autre topic et on a remonté notre ressenti sur le topic de l'émission, mais sans surprise aucune réponse de la rédaction qui s'en fout vraiment complètement.

----------


## 564.3

> Oui on en parle avec Vectra sur l'autre topic et on a remonté notre ressenti sur le topic de l'émission, mais sans surprise aucune réponse de la rédaction qui s'en fout vraiment complètement.


Héhé, au moins c'est cohérent  ::ninja:: 

Sinon ça ne m'a pas plus choqué que ça, et je n'ai pas noté d'erreur factuelle même s'ils omettent des infos, mais c'est pas trop l'endroit pour faire une présentation claire et précise.
Disons que globalement ce qui me déçoit le plus c'est qu'il n'y ait pas quelqu'un qui s'intéresse aux jeux plus "actifs".
C'est déjà bien qu'il y ait Ackboo pour les simulateurs et Ellen pour quelques jeux PSVR (mais typiquement assis au pad…)

----------


## Hideo

> Sinon ça ne m'a pas plus choqué que ça, et je n'ai pas noté d'erreur factuelle même s'ils omettent des infos, mais c'est pas trop l'endroit pour faire une présentation claire et précise.


C'est justement plutot dans l'omission ou dans la simple non réflexion. 

"Ils auraient du sortir le jeux y'a 3 ans". 
C'est a dire quand c'etait encore plus complique d'avoir une machine suffisamment puissante ? Chose dont ils se plaignent deux secondes avant. 
Quand le nombre de personne equipees etait encore plus bas ? Nombre de personnes qu'ils extrapolent du Steam Survey qui est largement sous representative puisqu'il faut avoir le casque branche quand on la lance... quand on a la chance de la voir cette survey ! 
Quand on avait aucun recul sur les mecaniques de VR ? 

Ou juste simplement parce que pondre un AAA ca prend pas 5 minutes.

C'est du niveau du techno / gamo phile touriste et flemmard. Ce qu'ils ne sont pas sense etre.

Je leur demande pas vraiment d'etre des journalistes VR accomplis, a ce niveau juste de bons journalistes.
Si on est absolument pas informe sur un sujet alors on en parle pas, ou on emet des reserves.

----------


## moutaine

> C'est justement plutot dans l'omission ou dans la simple non réflexion. 
> 
> "Ils auraient du sortir le jeux y'a 3 ans". 
> C'est a dire quand c'etait encore plus complique d'avoir une machine suffisamment puissante ? Chose dont ils se plaignent deux secondes avant. 
> Quand le nombre de personne equipees etait encore plus bas ? Nombre de personnes qu'ils extrapolent du Steam Survey qui est largement sous representative puisqu'il faut avoir le casque branche quand on la lance... quand on a la chance de la voir cette survey ! 
> Quand on avait aucun recul sur les mecaniques de VR ? 
> 
> Ou juste simplement parce que pondre un AAA ca prend pas 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


C'est vrai que ça doit faire bientôt un an que je n'ai pas eu le survey.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est du niveau du techno / gamo phile touriste et flemmard. Ce qu'ils ne sont pas sense etre.
> 
> Je leur demande pas vraiment d'etre des journalistes VR accomplis, a ce niveau juste de bons journalistes.
> Si on est absolument pas informe sur un sujet alors on en parle pas, ou on emet des reserves.


Ces émissions ne sont pas supposé représenter un gros travail dédié non plus, c'est plus reprendre des sujets du magazine à l'oral de façon conviviale et plus ou moins approximative (vu le contexte).
Alors pour ce qu'ils ne traitent pas vraiment à la base, c'est freestyle. Là c'était plus le segment pour annoncer des news, et ça part plus ou moins en roue libre si quelqu'un a envie.
D'ailleurs je ne sais plus à quel propos ils déconnaient sur qui avait une carte de presse ou pas, parce qu'ils relayaient de tête (hasardeux) des rumeurs qu'ils n'auraient pas publié.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est vrai que ça doit faire bientôt un an que je n'ai pas eu le survey.


Il y a un truc bizarre avec le survey, des fois je l'ai 2x d'affilée: une fois sous Linux et une sous Windows.
Vu que c'est le même compte ils doivent regrouper, on dirait qu'il est tiré au sort pour la journée (ou quelque chose du genre) et que l'enquête est lancée pour chaque client installé.

Sinon ouais, vu mon setup VR faut que j'allume exprès mon matos pour l'enquête, qu'il soit vu par l'OS et donc pris en compte. En général je lance quelques mises à jour et range la pièce avant d'allumer.
Même si les chiffres ne sont pas totalement fiables, ça donne un ordre de grandeur. S'il manque la moitié, ça fait seulement 2% au lieu de 1%.

----------


## vectra

Perso, je n'allume mon Rift que quand je m'en sers...

----------


## Hideo

> Ces émissions ne sont pas supposé représenter un gros travail dédié non plus, c'est plus reprendre des sujets du magazine à l'oral de façon conviviale et plus ou moins approximative (vu le contexte).
> Alors pour ce qu'ils ne traitent pas vraiment à la base, c'est freestyle. Là c'était plus le segment pour annoncer des news, et ça part plus ou moins en roue libre si quelqu'un a envie.


Aucun probleme avec ca, mais c'est pas non plus un stream de copains. Ce sont des pro et meme si l'esprit du Canard a toujours ete un peu je-m'em-foutiste et extremement subjectif, ce qui fait sa force, je trouve le traitement tres limite. 
Qu'ils ne parlent pas de la VR, ou donnent leur avis perso ok mais ca me parait necessaire de faire comprendre "qu'en vrai on n'y connait vraiment pas grand chose". 
Je suis persuade que tu cites Asgard, Stormland ou Boneworks ils ne sauraient pas de quoi tu parles.
Encore une fois, ce sont des pro, ils devraient etre au courant encore plus si il decident de parler de VR.
Derriere avec leur quelques mots sur Valve/Steam qui sort un jeu parce qu'ils serait en train de flipper parce que EGS on est carrement dans le faux.

----------


## Darth

Je viens de finir Arizona sunshine et ses DLC. J'ai adoré d'un bout a l'autre, la VR c'est fait pour faire piou piou ! 
Si des gens veulent se faire un ptit mode horde en journée, c'est avec plaisir.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Aucun probleme avec ca, mais c'est pas non plus un stream de copains. Ce sont des pro et meme si l'esprit du Canard a toujours ete un peu je-m'em-foutiste et extremement subjectif, ce qui fait sa force, je trouve le traitement tres limite. 
> Qu'ils ne parlent pas de la VR, ou donnent leur avis perso ok mais ca me parait necessaire de faire comprendre "qu'en vrai on n'y connait vraiment pas grand chose". 
> J



Bah ils en sont encore à "il faut être riche pour faire de la VR"

Alors OUI si tu veux jouer avec du supersampling x8 et un roomscale de 20 m² au centre de Paris.

Mais déjà, à part les journalistes, tout le monde n'habite pas à Paris et puis le ticket d'entrée se situe plus à 1200€ tout compris.

c'est relativement cher pour du grand public ok, mais bon, on est sur un mag de loisir sur le jeux vidéo et je ne pense pas que beaucoup de monde puisse faire tourner red dead 2 ou le futur cyberpunk dans de bonnes conditions sur des ordis à moins de 800€, donc le tarif d'entrée ne me paraît pas hors scope pour le lectorat du mag.

J'ai l'impression que sur ce sujet, comme pas mal d'autres qui touchent aux matos, ils ont tendance à rester sur les problèmes des technos au moment où ils s'y sont mis et ne plus trop s'actualiser après. Comme le coup des SSD 250 Go à 500€ ...en 2019....

----------


## 564.3

> Derriere avec leur quelques mots sur Valve/Steam qui sort un jeu parce qu'ils serait en train de flipper parce que EGS on est carrement dans le faux.


Mmh, j'avais pas compris ça et je viens de réécouter (à 23min): un commentaire du chat trouve que Valve est un peu en roue libre et part dans le mur. Khan le cite et complète en listant quelques projets qui ont échoué + l'absence de réaction face à l'EGS, à part la restriction pour éviter que les devs utilisent Steam pour la com' et sortent leur jeu sur l'EGS.
Ensuite Ackboo enchaine en disant que ça aurait été mieux qu'Alyx sorte au début de la VR il y a 3 ans (effectivement ça n'a pas de sens, ou alors ça aurait été un autre jeu). Mais il n'y a pas de lien, surtout que l'EGS n'existait pas à l'époque.

Le passage qui me déçoit le plus c'est un peu avant quand Ackboo trouve que la VR restera quelque chose de niche à cause des contraintes d'organisation de l'espace, la communication avec les autres personnes physiques et la puissance du matos. Il grossi trop le trait je trouve, alors que c'est celui qui s'y intéresse le plus.
À mon avis c'était un peu dans la continuité de l'échange précédent où il disait qu'il faut une grosse machine pour faire tourner HL:A, et pour le coup je fais aussi partie de ceux qui vont devoir upgrader. Mais c'est du gros jeu, pas forcément l'usage "grand public" de la VR qui serait plutôt sur le Quest.
Sinon c'était juste son avis perso et il n'a pas complètement tors sur les autres contraintes, pour ceux qui ont une vie de famille etc. Pas mal de jeux sont plus gérables en surveillant du coin de l'œil ce que foutent les gamins à coté. Je ne sais pas si ça représente vraiment le public de CPC par contre.

Noël Malware démarre assez positif en étant curieux de voir ce que ça va donner même s'il ne croit pas trop que la VR va marcher au final. Puis la fin de la discussion sur le sujet est surtout pour dire qu'il s'en fout.

Enfin bref, rien de bien choquant, même si je suis aussi déçu qu'il n'y ait pas un meilleur traitement du sujet avec des gens qui y croient.

----------


## malmoutt3

Faut pas se voiler la face, il y a beaucoup trop de contraintes à l'heure actuelle. La VR peut regrouper un tas de choses comme le cinéma, le travail/loisir bureautique, tout en apportant des nouvelles possibilités au niveau de l'interaction et de l'expérience.
Le problème c'est que la technologie n'est pas avancée au niveau hardware et software, si bien que l'expérience est toujours meilleure dans un cadre standard. Par exemple, il vaut mieux regarder un film sur un gros écran 4K, pareil avec un dernier AAA. 
La VR a beau être ultra immersive et les contrôles naturels, elle n'est pas au niveau actuellement, et tout les codes sont à inventer.

Perso je vois trois grands points d'achoppement, obstacles d'entrée, qui vont être régler à court/moyen terme :
_Technologiquement on doit se rapprocher d'une expérience de qualité, la plus naturelle possible , avec du sans fil, du focus variable etc,
_On doit avoir du contenu exclusif de qualité
_On doit tendre vers une uniformisation du hardware

Le problème, c'est les questions épineuses qui restent en suspens depuis le début, _l'isolation_, _la cinétose_, _la façon de se déplacer en jeu_ (smooth locomotion/teleportation ou autre) et _la façon de se déplacer en réalité_ (roomscale, assis, nalo ou autre).
On remarque d'ailleurs que ces quatre points sont liés, et qu'ils créent une segmentation du marché.
A l'heure actuelle, on ne peut définir de codes VR (dans le sens règles) à cause de cette segmentation, et la cinétose est un problème non résolu qui fait mauvais effet.
Je me demande d'ailleurs si on pourra le résoudre un jour, peut être est ce le prix à payer pour bénéficier d'une telle immersion.

En tant qu'aficionado de la VR, je peste contre les limitations de l'expérience à l'heure actuelle, et je comprends ceux qui n'y croient pas.
Mais voir des passionnés de JV ne pas ressentir et comprendre les potentiels de cette tech, ça me troue le cul.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Petit "bon plan" pour le jeu Touring Karts: on peut gagner le jeu complet en jouant à la démo et en gagnant 3 courses d'affilé

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Il ne faut pas oublier que CanardPC est une entreprise, qui doit gagner un peu d'argent. Donc oui, ils sont très indépendants, ils peuvent se permettre d'envoyer chier des gros éditeurs, de refuser des publi reportages et tout, mais ils ont aussi besoin de cibler leur public.

Ce sont les premiers a cracher et critiquer les MMORPG à l'époque, et pourtant ils ont sorti  des Hors séries sur WoW. Et la VR, c'est pareil, ils n'investissent pas de temps dessus car ca n'attirera pas de nouveaux lecteurs.

----------


## Hideo

> Mmh, j'avais pas compris ça et je viens de réécouter (à 23min): un commentaire du chat trouve que Valve est un peu en roue libre et part dans le mur. Khan le cite et complète en listant quelques projets qui ont échoué + l'absence de réaction face à l'EGS, à part la restriction pour éviter que les devs utilisent Steam pour la com' et sortent leur jeu sur l'EGS.
> Ensuite Ackboo enchaine en disant que ça aurait été mieux qu'Alyx sorte au début de la VR il y a 3 ans (effectivement ça n'a pas de sens, ou alors ça aurait été un autre jeu). Mais il n'y a pas de lien, surtout que l'EGS n'existait pas à l'époque.


Vrai. J'etais pas alle reecouter, je pousse le bouchon trop loin effectivement. 
Je s'excuse.





> Il ne faut pas oublier que CanardPC est une entreprise, qui doit gagner un peu d'argent. Donc oui, ils sont très indépendants, ils peuvent se permettre d'envoyer chier des gros éditeurs, de refuser des publi reportages et tout, mais ils ont aussi besoin de cibler leur public.
> 
> Ce sont les premiers a cracher et critiquer les MMORPG à l'époque, et pourtant ils ont sorti  des Hors séries sur WoW. Et la VR, c'est pareil, ils n'investissent pas de temps dessus car ca n'attirera pas de nouveaux lecteurs.


Vouloir gagner de l'argent ne justifie pas de s'approcher un peu trop de la desinformation. 
J'ai pas du tout de soucis pour dire que le marche de la VR est moribon, on voit un peu de lumiere au bout du tunnel cette annee mais faudrait que le rythme s'accelere derriere est rien est moins sur pour le moment. Mais faites le avec les bon arguments siouplait, malmoutt3 l'a fait en 15 lignes.
Mais la on est sur des gens qui clairement se sont arreter a la VR de 2016 et non jamais retape "casque VR" dans la barre de recherche depuis. 
Ok, c'est pas un crime mais si ca les interesse si peu pourquoi en parler ? N'en dites juste rien du tout, arretez de repeter a chaque fois que le mot VR est prononce les "c'est trop cher", "pas pratique", "c'etait avant"...
"Half-Life VR ? Oh surprenant mais pas tant que ca, a voir" et pis ca passe a la suite.

----------


## vectra

Non mais clairement ils n'y connaissent plus rien, simplement parce qu'ils ne se sont pas mis à jour depuis la sortie du Vive. Certains ont fait des essais dans leur coin et en ont fait des articles, souvent sur des jeux mineurs d'ailleurs, mais c'est un tous les 3 mois en moyenne, et encore sous les quolibets des collègues.

J'attends le "dossier" VR dans un prochain CPC HW. C'est pas la même équipe, mais c'est le même état d'esprit (j'ai été averti). On sortira le gros marteau quand ils auront écrit quelque chose, car tout simplement ils se gardent bien de trop s'exposer pour le moment. C'est genre dénigrement passif-agressif à bonne distance, histoire de ne pas se faire humilier sur tweeter pour avoir écrit plusieurs grosses conneries.

Mais bon, leur article de 2016 était honnête. Mais à l'époque il fallait vraiment faire un effort pour trouver des jeux tout court, et courts qui plus est.

----------


## Darth

Le pire dans tout ça c'est que je me rappelle d'un article de cpc parlant de Carmack et Palmer sur un salon de JV y'a pfiouuuuuu un paquet d'années (ça fait 7 ou 8 ans que j'ai pas lu un cpc), où le journaliste qui était peut etre bien ackboo a testé un prototype fait avec deux rouleaux de pq et du scotch et il était déjà ébahi par l'absence de latence malgré le coté fait à la manouche du truc. C'est cet article qui m'avait donné espoir dans la VR, ce rêve de gosse.

Des années plus tard on voit ce que ça a donné, le KS, Oculus tout ça...

Un jour ça les a fait rêver...

----------


## Oyooh

Je viens de terminer Doom VFR. C'est court, mais gaphiquemt, ça rend super bien, et ça tourne au poil. Je cracherai pas sur d'autres jeux VR sous IdTech6!

----------


## Lanys

Faut se mettre à leur place : La VR, c'est l'Atari 2600 de la fin des années 2010. 

- Ca coute objectivement cher. oui "que" 200 balles pour le package de base, mais en plus du reste... et pout le haut de gamme, c'est carrément le prix d'un bon pc.
- C'est des experiences plus que du vrai gameplay. Pas de soucis on s'éclate sur Beat saber, Gorn ou superhot. Mais la techno ne me semble pas encore mure pour que le grand public puissent profiter de longues heures. Quand j'entends "t'en fait pas, la cinetose, on finit par la supporter/plus la ressentir"... pas sûr que les JVs auraient décollé si les consoles 8bits avaient demandé plusieurs semaines d entraînement avant de pouvoir passer 1h+ sur un jeu.
- Y a un putain de potentiel evident. Tout comme il est aussi evident que c'est pas sur cette génération de matos que ce potentiel va s'épanouir. Peut-être sur la prochaine... si on a du bol.
- et je parle pas de tous les points negatifs qui relèvent un peu plus du detail penible (isolement, espace de jeu, shoot dans le chat..)

Apres je suis d'accord qu'ils en rajoutent et prennent une posture un peu pedante. Mais, hey, c'est cpc. Meme si ca m'agace d'entendre que les hits VR se vendent a 300 exemplaires (coucou Beat saber et son million de ventes...), ils ont souvent suivi une ligne éditoriale trollesque, faut laisser couler. 

Pour le moment la techno est pas mûre, ils veulent pas encourager les geeks du dimanche a casser leur tirelire pour une grosse demi douzaine de bons jeux et une brouette de contraintes. C'est non seulement sage mais eussent-ils fait l'inverse que les joueurs auraient pu légitimement les traiter de connards.

----------


## 564.3

> - C'est des experiences plus que du vrai gameplay. Pas de soucis on s'éclate sur Beat saber, Gorn ou superhot.


Bah le vrai gameplay pour moi c'est les jeux d'arcade et les simulations spécialisées. Que ce soit sur écran ou en VR.

Les gros jeux c'est typiquement du gameplay moyen sans trop de risques, mais une production dont le budget explose le plafond, impossible à rentabiliser sans plusieurs millions de ventes. 
C'est sur que pour quelqu'un qui passe son temps la dessus, ça risque d'être décevant de passer à la VR maintenant.

En tous cas la qualité des productions VR continue de s'améliorer, on verra quand la gen 2 PC et le PSVR2 sortiront.

Dans les détails pénibles il y a aussi exploser la TV qui est un grand classique. Les précautions à prendre restent raisonnables quand même.
Sinon la liste des choses à ne pas faire IRL est à consulter aux urgences, y a pas besoin de la VR pour faire n'importe quoi.

----------


## Fabiolo

Bah après même si la VR meurt carrément j'aurais été bien content d'avoir essayé et de pas être passé à côté.

Car même si c'est pas parfait, ça apporte vraiment quelque chose et avoir loupé ça car gna gna y a pas de killer app, gna gna je peux pas parler à mon chien quant je joue...aurait été vraiment dommage.

----------


## FixB

C'est exactement ça ! Je pense que certains médias (dont CPC) font la fine bouche principalement parce qu'ils pensent (ou ont peur) que ça finisse en bide magistrale... Et attendent sagement de pouvoir dire 'on vous l'avait bien dit'.
Comme ça s'est passé pour la 3d vision.

Mais le truc, c'est que je me suis régalé avec la 3D Vision. Je n'ai jamais regretté mon achat et j'ai eu la chance de profiter d'une techno qui rendait certains jeux super immersifs (Dawn of War 2 / The Witcher 2 / ...). Et c'est pareil pour la VR: si ça se plante demain, raison de plus pour être content d'avoir franchi le pas avant que ça de plante!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

La VR ne percera pas dans le sens où j'imagine mal Acti ou EA sortir un Call of ou un Fifa en VR. Mais la techno ne "partira pas" comme l'a fait la 3D vision. On restera dans un entre deux un peu batard.

Bon tout ca, c'est sauf si HL Alyx cartonne.

----------


## Baalim

> La VR ne percera pas dans le sens où j'imagine mal Acti ou EA sortir un Call of ou un Fifa en VR. Mais la techno ne "partira pas" comme l'a fait la 3D vision. On restera dans un entre deux un peu batard.
> 
> Bon tout ca, c'est sauf si HL Alyx cartonne.


Personnellement, je pense qu'une éventuelle évangélisation du grand public passera plus vraisemblablement par un nouveau psvr pour la ps5 que par HL Alyx

[

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Personnellement, je pense qu'une éventuelle évangélisation du grand public passera plus vraisemblablement par un nouveau psvr pour la ps5 que par HL Alyx
> 
> [


Y aura bien Medal of Honor : Above & Beyond qui pourrait donner envie (ou pas). A voir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est exactement ça ! Je pense que certains médias (dont CPC) font la fine bouche principalement parce qu'ils pensent (ou ont peur) que ça finisse en bide magistrale... Et attendent sagement de pouvoir dire 'on vous l'avait bien dit'.
> Comme ça s'est passé pour la 3d vision.
> 
> Mais le truc, c'est que je me suis régalé avec la 3D Vision. Je n'ai jamais regretté mon achat et j'ai eu la chance de profiter d'une techno qui rendait certains jeux super immersifs (Dawn of War 2 / The Witcher 2 / ...). Et c'est pareil pour la VR: si ça se plante demain, raison de plus pour être content d'avoir franchi le pas avant que ça de plante!


C'est différent. La 3D vision apporte certes de l'immersion mais pas autant ce qu'apporte la VR qui, elle, apporte bien plus. Mais ouais, la 3D Vision c'était bien sympa. J'avais pas eu l'occasion de tester les Elsa 3D du coup quand nVidia a annoncé 3D Vision, j'ai sauté le pas.

----------


## vectra

Je vois mal le monde de la sim revenir au flat screen personnellement. La VR n'est pas prête de disparaître dans un trou comme l'a fait la 3DTV; elle a dépassé le cap critique pour sa survie.
Après, sa massification n'est probablement pas pour demain, vu qu'il faut à la fois progresser drastiquement sur les technos, les prix et l'offre de jeux. Par contre, le jour où ça se fait, ben le jeu flat-screen: c'est terminé.
C'est peut-être aussi ce qui explique l'inertie de CPC...

----------


## Baalim

En parlant de ça, me prochain flight simulator est-il prévu VR ?
Le contraire serait étonnant mais la perte visuelle risque d'être significative.

----------


## Fabiolo

Pas à sa sortie mais il s'y sont mis sans trop dire quant ça serait dispos.

Après il y pas mal d'inconnus sur la techno, vu que ça a l'air de tourner sur des ordis pas si fous que ça alors que visuellement ça dépasse tout. Après ça ressemble un peu à Google Earth VR en plus pimpé au niveau shaders donc si tout se fait plus ou moins en streaming c'est pas impossible que ça tourne pas trop mal en VR aussi.

----------


## 564.3

> En parlant de ça, me prochain flight simulator est-il prévu VR ?
> Le contraire serait étonnant mais la perte visuelle risque d'être significative.


Ouais, mais peut-être pas pour la sortie. Au début c'était secondaire, mais vu la réaction des simmeurs c'est monté en flèche dans les priorités, selon les dernières interviews.
Et ça tournera sur XBox donc ils prévoient d'optimiser pour un minimum assez faible, ça devrait passer en VR avec un PC raisonnable et un compromis graphique qui devrait être acceptable.
C'est surtout l'ergonomie qui est à revoir.




> Par contre, le jour où ça se fait, ben le jeu flat-screen: c'est terminé.


Sinon je ne pense pas que la VR remplacera le jeu flat-screen à moyen terme. J'aime bien aussi les jeux de gestion pépère en sirotant une boisson et en écoutant un podcast.
À long terme / SF si c'est aussi confortable qu'un écran (lunettes XR super légères et hautes densité) je dis pas, mais on ne sait pas comment ça serait possible technologiquement.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Pas à sa sortie mais il s'y sont mis sans trop dire quant ça serait dispos.
> 
> Après il y pas mal d'inconnus sur la techno, vu que ça a l'air de tourner sur des ordis pas si fous que ça alors que visuellement ça dépasse tout. Après ça ressemble un peu à Google Earth VR en plus pimpé au niveau shaders donc si tout se fait plus ou moins en streaming c'est pas impossible que ça tourne pas trop mal en VR aussi.


J'ai lu que la VR dans le prochain Flight Sim est une priorité depuis que la communauté la demande.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon je ne pense pas que la VR remplacera le jeu flat-screen à moyen terme. J'aime bien aussi les jeux de gestion pépère en sirotant une boisson et en écoutant un podcast.
> À long terme / SF si c'est aussi confortable qu'un écran (lunettes XR super légères et hautes densité) je dis pas, mais on ne sait pas comment ça serait possible technologiquement.


Je verrai bien un successeur à Hololens en plus musclé.

----------


## eeepc35

Left 4 Dead VR a été confirmé dans un tweet Valve.

----------


## vectra

Dommage, j'ai jamais pu saquer la licence.
En gros, peu importe que tu tires bien ou pas, tu reposes sur tes collègues à cause des différents interrupts.

Si c'était ça leur killer-app, _in the trash it goes_.

----------


## Hideo

Wut what ? Link ?

Edit : Rien trouve sur le net.

Faut pas dire ca Vectra, on a l'impression d'entendre un mec de chez CPC parler de la VR  ::trollface::

----------


## Oyooh

Il n'y a rien sur le tweeter officiel, créé à l'occasion de l'annonce de HL:Alyx (https://twitter.com/valvesoftware). 
Je me permets de douter de l'info...

Edit: ça semble plutôt venir de Tyler McVicker (ValveNewsNetwork).
Il disait vrai sur HL:Alyx, donc, peut-être...

----------


## Orhin

> Left 4 Dead VR a été confirmé dans un tweet Valve.


Je suis à la fois excité par un nouveau L4D et intrigué de ce que ça peut donner en VR vu que le jeu contient quand même pas mal de mouvements non controlés par le joueur.




> Dommage, j'ai jamais pu saquer la licence.
> En gros, peu importe que tu tires bien ou pas, tu reposes sur tes collègues à cause des différents interrupts.


Quand tu tires vraiment bien tu te fais pas interrupt.  ::trollface::

----------


## nodulle

Par la galaxie ! La source !  :Cell: 


*ICI*

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je suis à la fois excité par un nouveau L4D et intrigué de ce que ça peut donner en VR vu que le jeu contient quand même pas mal de mouvements non controlés par le joueur.
> 
> 
> Quand tu tires vraiment bien tu te fais pas interrupt.


Ah bon? Je n'ai pas l'impression justement, L4D est à l'image de HL, un jeu cinématique PARFAIT. Il n'a jamais besoin de prendre le contrôle sur la camera. Lorsqu'il veut te montrer quelque chose, il te pousse visuellement vers la bonne direction (avec une lumière, des lignes de vue, un indice à l'horizon)

L4D a fait partie de ces jeux qui n'avaient absolument pas besoin de HUD, de cinématique, le level design est parfait. Le seul truc relou oui ca va être de s'allonger physiquement lorsqu'on sera mis au sol  ::):

----------


## vectra

Ben voilà, tu viens de tuer le jeu.

----------


## madfox

Quand un jockey ou un smoker va se mettre à te trimballer aléatoirement ça va swinguer l'oreille interne.  ::trollface::

----------


## Orhin

> Ah bon? Je n'ai pas l'impression justement, L4D est à l'image de HL, un jeu cinématique PARFAIT. Il n'a jamais besoin de prendre le contrôle sur la camera. Lorsqu'il veut te montrer quelque chose, il te pousse visuellement vers la bonne direction (avec une lumière, des lignes de vue, un indice à l'horizon)
> 
> L4D a fait partie de ces jeux qui n'avaient absolument pas besoin de HUD, de cinématique, le level design est parfait.


Alors ça je suis d'accord (d'ailleurs on peut dire la même chose de Portal).

Par contre :



> Le seul truc relou oui ca va être de s'allonger physiquement lorsqu'on sera mis au sol


+ le smoker qui t'attrapes avec sa langue
+ le jockey qui te grimpe dessus et qui te fait marcher dans tous les sens
+ les moments où tu te retrouves accroché à une corniche dans le vide
+ le tank qui te choppe dans sa charge et t'entraine sur des dizaines de mettre avant de te foutre à terre

Bref, y'a quand même pas mal d'intéractions qui sont pas tip-top en VR.

Et s'allonger par terre, lolno ça marchera jamais.

----------


## madfox

> Et s'allonger par terre, lolno ça marchera jamais.


Et pourquoi pas?  :tired:

----------


## nodulle

Nan mais c'est Valve, les connaissant ils ont dû tester en long en large et en travers 12 milles façons de faire pour trouver la méthode qui les conviennent et qui soit le plus confortable en VR. On peut leurs faire confiance : ils auraient tout jeté à la poubelle après des années de dev !  :;): 
Ils peuvent par exemple basculer en vue TPS pour se voir malmener par les putréfiés.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Il est évident qu'ils vont adapter la licence comme pour Half Life avec HL:Alyx.
Le smocker pourrait par exemple juste t'immobiliser sur place en chopant un de tes membres et faudrait couper la langue soi même (comme le Kraken dans Asgard Wrath au début du jeu). Les idées ne manquent pas pour adapter L4D en VR sans que ca ne soit gerbotron simulator.

Et puis, imaginez le Jockey qui vous grimpe sur la tête et vous vous mettez à tirer partout à l'aveuglette en panique totale  ::XD::

----------


## Orhin

> Et pourquoi pas?


T'es censé être projeté à terre dans L4D dans le cas en question.
Du coup de 2 choses l'une :
- soit le temps que tu t'allonges ta vue et ton corps en jeu correspondend à ceux de ton personnage à terre et bonjour la gerbe
- soit tu gares le contrôle de ta vue et de ton corps le temps que tu t'allonges et bonjour la triche (sans compter que j'ai du mal à voir comment faire fonctionner correctement l'animation du zombie dans ce cas)




> Nan mais c'est Valve, les connaissant ils ont dû tester en long en large et en travers 12 milles façons de faire pour trouver la méthode qui les conviennent et qui soit le plus confortable en VR. Sinon on peut leurs faire confiance : ils auraient tout jeté à la poubelle après des années de dev ! 
> Ils peuvent par exemple basculer en vue TPS pour se voir malmener par les putréfiés.


Ah mais ils ont surrement trouvé une façon intéressante d'adapter le jeu, d'où ma curiosité.

Pour le passage en vue TPS, t'as des exemples de jeux qui font la même chose ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> T'es censé être projeté à terre dans L4D dans le cas en question.
> Du coup de 2 choses l'une :
> - soit le temps que tu t'allonges ta vue et ton corps en jeu correspondend à ceux de ton personnage à terre et bonjour la gerbe
> - soit tu gares le contrôle de ta vue et de ton corps le temps que tu t'allonges et bonjour la triche (sans compter que j'ai du mal à voir comment faire fonctionner correctement l'animation du zombie dans ce cas)
> 
> 
> Ah mais ils ont surrement trouvé une façon intéressante d'adapter le jeu, d'où ma curiosité.
> 
> Pour le passage en vue TPS, t'as des exemples de jeux qui font la même chose ?


Oui, dans From Other Suns, un des modes de déplacement place une camera en mode TPS mais fixe lors du déplacement, et hop tu repasses en vue FPS.

Ca marche assez bien et ca ne nique pas l'immersion bizarrement.


Je pense par contre que l'expérience sera purement PVE, et qu'on ne controlera pas les infectés dans cette adaptation VR.

----------


## Orhin

> Oui, dans From Other Suns, un des modes de déplacement place une camera en mode TPS mais fixe lors du déplacement, et hop tu repasses en vue FPS.
> 
> Ca marche assez bien et ca ne nique pas l'immersion bizarrement.


Effectivement ça peut être intéressant.
Après ça enlève pas mal l'angoisse liée à la perte de contrôle (et de champs de vision) lorsqu'on se fait mettre à terre.

Ou alors faudrait une vue TPS en mode "fantome" mais avec une sorte de brouillard autour de nous empêchant de voir à plus de quelques mettre pour conserver ce sentiment.

----------


## Graine

Y a DOOM VFR a 9 Euro sur Games planet ça vaut le coup?  (même pour les flipettes de 120 kilos.)
La durée de jeu est conséquente?

----------


## Fabiolo

La durée de vie est pas folle 4-5 heure en difficulté max.

Mais c'est pas mal pour 9 euros

----------


## Graine

Dac!

----------


## 564.3

Pour rappel, à 19h c'est la sortie de Boneworks  :Vibre: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/823500

Certains le considéraient comme un jeu Valve "0.5" avant l'annonce d'Alyx.
Faudra pas s'attendre à un gros jeu, ça reste un indie à 30€, mais je pense qu'il sera intéressant de toute façon.

Normalement j'y jouerais en soirée et je posterais un premier retours ici.
Par contre mon avis sera forcément biaisé vu que je suis plutôt client des jeux expérimentaux/sandbox (des 10e d'heures sur B&S, H3VR & co), pour moi la campagne c'est du bonus.

----------


## madfox

J'ai aussi hâte de le tester celui-là (alors que j'ai tellement d'autres trucs à finir  ::cry:: ). 

Il y a plein gros jeux VR qui sortent en ce moment :

Dans 2 jours: *Budget Cuts 2*


Sortie il y a 4 jours: *Nostos*

Gros potentiel pour ce dernier et petit prix mais grosse bécane recommander pour la VR.

----------


## Canarmageddon

perso j'ai à peine commencé *Asgard Wrath* après m'être bien défoulé sur *Robot recall*, que je continue en parallèle c'était bien cool et "arcade" mais ça manque d'arme blanches  :Petit Viking: , et ça s'avère un brin rébarbatif...
de premier abord Asgard il à l'air d'être complètement trop bien...(prévoir un gros SSD) et une rétine en adamantium ça en jette...  ::o: 

mais c'est dans la catégorie des jeux à 40 balluches donc à voir quand j'aurais avancé s'il les mérite... pour l'instant je suis encore sous l'adrénaline de l'achat con-pulsif 
(un pote qui m'as dit achète, et comme on aime les mêmes jeux ben j'ai pas réfléchi... mais sans regret pour le moment...)

(j'te ferais un retour si tu veux, JulBarge), mon prochain je pense ce sera *lone echo*, car j'ai eu beaucoup de retours positifs dessus... l'expérience spatial , le scénar toussa toussa... à ce propos parmis ceux qui l'ont testé, la VF est bonne ou vaut mieux tenter la VO? je me débrouille en anglais mais si la VF est bonne j'aime autant...

bon et puis, bon, après yaura ALYX au pays des merveilles (ou pas)  ::lol::  faudra spique Ingleache mais je fait bien pire au boulot...

----------


## nodulle

Lone Echo est dans le top des jeux VR CPC approved à faire les yeux fermés !  :;):  (enfin non, ouvrait les quand même dans le casque) Et oui la VF et de bonne facture !

----------


## Couillu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEl1M2UK2Is

Ce genre de démo promet  pour la suite !  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

D'ailleurs Lone Echo sur le Valve Index ca se passe bien? Je suppose bien évidemment que le tracking des doigts n'est pas affiné, mais est-ce qu'il marche bien avec Revive?

----------


## Couillu

Je viens de me faire une heure de Boneworks, j'ai fait le tuto. Ça claque :D L'ambiance est top, la musique est chanmée, les interactions sont extras, le seul bémol pour le moment, c'est qu'il me faut des index controllers, avec les wands ça fait mal aux doigts la prise d'objets.  ::P:

----------


## Hideo

Et pour le moment ca ne fonctionne pas avec les WMR, je suis deception  ::sad:: 

Ils bossent sur un fix of course.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Idem, j'ai fait 81 min de Boneworks mais dans la douleur à cause de ce satané module sans fil qui se déconnecte toutes les 20 secondes quand il le veut.
La physique est vraiment top mais il n'est pas parfait je trouve certaines intéractions trop mal foutu. 
Les objets lourds n'ont aucun poid, du coup, suffit de caresser un peu une étagère et elle part en sucette. Quand je veux chopper la poignée d'un casier, automatiquement, le corps de mon avatar avance au point de vouloir copuler avec l'objet et ça c'est méga chiant et contre immersif.
Même chose quand je m'approche d'un coffre que je viens d'ouvrir pour chopper son contenu. Je m'accroupi IRL pour chopper le chargeur, automatiquement, le corps de mon avatar est repoussé en arrière, du coup je galère pour chopper ce putain de chargeur.
Certaines intéractions ne produisent pas de vibration au contact.  ::sad:: 

Je précise que je joue avec un HTC Vive + les Index Controller.
Visuellement, il n'est pas parfait. Il y a encore quelque raté sur les textures. 

Bon, en tout cas, je suis encore dans le long tutorial !! J'ai hâte de voir le mode histoire.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pareil, j'ai l'impression qu'on est loin des videos qu'on a pu voir sur la chaine Node. Ou alors il faut s'habituer aux contrôles et éviter les mouvements brusques. Je joue sur Oculus, et pour le moment, aucun soucis avec les controleurs, sauf en position repos, on a certains doigts qui ont une position bizarre ^^

Mais le tuto est effectivement super long, et pas forcément bien foutu ni intéressant. (jai largement préféré Espire one par exemple)

----------


## 564.3

Je me suis fait 2h30 et pour l'instant c'est ce à quoi je m'attendais, sauf que je trouve qu'ils sont allé un peu trop loin dans la simulation physique du corps du perso.

Des qu'on appuie sur quelque chose de résistant ça fait reculer, les sauts sont gérés physiquement, et même le maniement des armes de contact ou à feu dépendent de la physique des bras. Du coup on a l'impression d'être dans le corps d'un pantin élastique avec un poids et une force bizarre.
Comme effet de bord, il y a pas mal de mouvements de caméra qui ne sont pas naturels, donc pour ceux qui ont assez facilement la cinétose c'est clairement un jeu risqué. Là ils n'hésitent pas à faire balancer le perso sur quelque chose d'instable pendant qu'on se prends les bras dans des trucs et des machins.

Je m'attendais à des compromis plus proches de ceux faits dans Blade & Sorcery. Par exemple quand le système d'escalade a été introduit, on pouvait faire du pogo-stick avec une épée à 2 main et notre force des bras incroyable. Des mesures de contournement ont été mises en place, et ça marche plutôt bien pour les situations rencontrées. Il y a un effet pantin modéré en gardant un meilleur ancrage global. L'interaction avec les armes et les combats sont largement mieux foutus, mais c'est le cœur du jeu.

J'espérais que Boneworks soit plus proche de cette recette avec plus de contenu, mais faudra voir comment ça va évoluer. Je ne sais pas s'ils vont pouvoir faire grand chose sans casser le principe du jeu et la résolution physique des puzzles.

Pour le contenu en lui même, j'attends de voir ce que ça donne plus loin. J'aime bien le design en tous cas, même si ça me semble trop inspiré de Portal par moments. Et c'est bien peaufiné, à part quelques trucs bizarres avec la physique je n'ai pas remarqué de problèmes.

----------


## Oyooh

J 'ai testé une grosse heure aussi, avec les wands (un de mes index controllers étant repartit chez valve pour remplacement). Je n'ai pas encore fini la zone tuto, mais ça me plaît!

On sent qu'il faut accepter la réalité physique des objets et du corps, et prendre les reflexes qui vont bien. Trop habitué aux jeux où on passe à travers tout, ça fait bizarre d'un coup, et on embarque tout ce qui passe (type, ouvrir une porte en la tirant, avancer alors que la main est toujours de l'autre coté de la porte et la refermer devant son nez à cause de ça). 

Idem avec le poids des objets: c'est bien rendu, mais il faut accepter que les bras virtuels ne suivent pas les vrais parce que l'objet est trop lourd. 
Si on fait les mouvements en ayant conscience de ça, à la vitesse qui va bien, le ressenti est bien meilleurs!

Comme dit 564 3, leur approche du truc est vraiment jusqu'au boutiste.

Mais ça ne m'étonnerai pas qu'une fois habitué, retourner sur un jeu où on est un fantôme passant à travers tout ( => espire 1 par exemple ), puisse paraitre "fade".

Reste à voir ce que donne vraiment le mode story 

Par contre, vivement que je recupère mon  index  ctrl (demain normalement), parce que l'ergo avec les wands est limite (et les "clicks" des trackpads déconnent sur les miens => la grosse purge pour s'accroupir puis sauter).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Vidéo super intéressante qui explique pour Boneworks ressemble beaucoup à une alpha d'un jeu Half Life VR



Et qui explique également comment Valve a fait sa petite s****e en pompant depuis des mois l'intégralité du gameplay de BoneWorks lorsque les devs sont venus les voir avec le prototype.

En gros, le mec explique (et c'est sourcé) que HL: Alyx devait à la base être un jeu VR ultra classique, à base de téléportation, sans physique ni intéraction (un espece d'artika 1.1), et qu'après avoir découvert BoneWorks, ils ont changé leur fusil d'épaule. Ils ont donc bossé avec les mecs de BoneWorks, mais en leur interdisant d'inclure la moindre référence à Half Life dans leur propre jeu (alors qu'HL va copieusement se servir dans BW)

Et ca explique pourquoi BOneWorks a vraiment ce feeling Halflifien (la barre a mine, les espece de headcrab, ce monde dystopique bien chelou)

Je pense que BoneWorks marque une étape importante dans la VR, qu'il va rendre beeeeeaucoup de jeux caduque en terme d'immersion, et qu'il mérite largement ses 25€.

----------


## vectra

S'il offre plus de 15h de jeu, j'annule ma préco Alyx  :Vibre: 

Un peu dégoûté par l'attitude de Valve pour la peine, même si effectivement ils laissent à Boneworks le temps d'engranger les bourzoufs.

----------


## Visslar

> Je pense que BoneWorks marque une étape importante dans la VR, qu'il va rendre beeeeeaucoup de jeux caduque en terme d'immersion, et qu'il mérite largement ses 25€.


Ton premier avis (sur le tuto) semblait plutôt négatif. La suite t'a fait changé d'avis ?

----------


## 564.3

Euh les infos de VNN c'est à prendre avec une pincée de gros sel. Je n'ai pas regardé la vidéo, mais leur business c'est la hype et le buzz.

Déjà dans HL:A on n'a pas de corps, donc ça n'a pas grand chose à voir. Il y a pas mal d'autres jeux qui poussent les interactions physiques, je pense que leur implémentation sera plus proche de H3VR que de B&S, et encore plus éloigné de BoneWorks.
En tous cas ça serait de la connerie de faire un jeu avec un pantin complet façon BoneWorks. Ça marche bien et c'est fun pour les habitués de la VR pas trop sensibles, mais pour un jeu qui cible le "grand public" (pour un marché de niche) c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied. Et dans HL:A il y aura de la locomotion par téléportation & co.

----------


## malmoutt3

Bon, ben après moins de deux heures de jeu, premières impressions :
Le jeu n'est pas moche, l'univers est sympathique, il y a de bonnes trouvailles, mais tout cela semble un peu vide. Par contre du coup, ça tourne plutôt bien.
Le gameplay centré autour des interactions physiques, n'est ni vraiment réussi, ni vraiment raté. C'est une vraie nouveauté, c'est une vraie curiosité, mais à l'utilisation c'est lourd, pas vraiment naturel, et la frustration est bien présente.

Dans les bons cotés, l'immersion est renforcée, le cerveau semble trompé sur certaines interactions et combler les mouvements, j'ai cru ressentir que ma proprioception était liée à celle en jeu, et discerner quelques sensations physiques, alors qu'on fait des mouvements dans le vide. Quel plaisir de pouvoir interagir avec le monde qui nous entoure. Prendre un balais et voir les poils s'animer au contact du sol, pouvoir pousser une porte avec un coup de poing, voir nos mains arrêtée par une vitre... c'est un plus incroyable, il faudrait que ça devienne la norme. 

Maintenant il y a plusieurs problèmes, le premier est celui de la précision. Les index ont beau être ce qui se fait de mieux en tracking, c'est assez brut en jeu. Bien qu'on puisse toucher et interagir à la volée rien qu'en bougeant, on ne peut pas vraiment passer d'un état main ouverte à un état main qui attrape de façon transparente. En gros soit on a la main ouverte, soit on appuie sur un bouton et on saisit. A moins d'avoir raté quelque chose, j'aurais aimé une utilisation des capteurs de pressions des index, pour saisir au fur et à mesure.

le deuxième problème est propre au poids, à la latence et à la "force" que l'on déploie dans nos mouvements. Je n'ai pas senti une simulation réelle de mes gestes. J'ai eu l'impression que les mouvements lents ou rapides, n'avaient pas vraiment de différences entre eux par rapport à la réalité. Par exemple lorsqu'on jette un objet, on a l'impression que notre mouvement est faible, l'objet ne part pas loin, alors qu'en réalité il partirait presque 3X plus loin. Pour le poids des objets en jeu. C'est simulé par la latence dans nos mouvements lorsqu'on interagit, pas forcément transparent en jeu.
De plus, les tables et bibliothèques ne sont pas aussi lourdes qu'elles devraient, ou alors nos mouvement sont plus forts que ce qu'ils devraient être. Du coup on se retrouve à renverser pas mal d'objets physique sans y faire attention. Peut être est ce également dû au fait qu'on n'est jamais vraiment placé comme on veut en jeu et que nos mains poussent des choses que l'on ne peut pas sentir.

Ce qui nous amène au dernier problème, le tracking corporel. C'est criant comme ça manque. Que ce soit lorsqu'on veut saisir un objet, escalader, se déplacer, on a envie de faire ça de façon précise et fine, reculer un peu le torse, placer ses jambes, etc. En l'état le corps est géré par les mains et le joystick, et c'est totalement contre intuitif. 
Résoudre un puzzle est incroyablement laborieux, et vu que c'est une grande partie du jeu, je ne sais quoi penser. On verra.

Dernier point, et pas des moindres, la cinétose. Par son gameplay centré autour de l'interaction physique (sauter, courir, escalader), le jeu prédispose à son apparition. Par la lourdeur du gameplay et le fait que les mouvements et l'anatomie soient un peu décalés par rapport à la réalité (mes bras sont plus courts qu'en vrai par exemple), cela majore cette prédisposition. De plus, malgré la présence des rotations crantées, et la possibilité de régler l'accélération au joystick, il n'y a pas d'effet "vignette" (voile dans les coins). Cet effet m'avait bien aidé dans Asgard, jeu pour lequel je n'avais ressenti aucune gêne malgré son type de déplacement.

Bref, c'est une petite révolution, sans surprise ce n'est pas un AAA, mais attention à la cinétose, et préparer vous à vous battre avec le gameplay.
Entre ça et le hardware limité, j'ai l'impression qu'on est quand même assez loin d'une expérience grand public.. C'est cool dans le sens où le potentiel de cette tech est incroyable, malheureusement il y a encore beaucoup de chemin à faire.

----------


## 564.3

Ah ouais, j'avais oublié un aspect: par rapport à d'autres jeux ils affichent les données de l'Index telles quelles pour le tracking des doigts, et c'est un peu le bordel.
Par exemple dans Pavlov (exemple parce que j'ai de nouveau regardé ça lundi), l'état des doigts est simplifié et filtré. Ça diminue l'expressivité mais c'est plus agréable je trouve. On est moins probablement avec un doigt à moitié recroquevillé parce qu'il y a un léger contact. D'un autre coté, quand il y aura de meilleurs solutions à la source (changement d'algo, options, nouveau matos…) ce filtrage sera nuisible.

----------


## malmoutt3

Le problème c'est qu'au final, les capteurs de pression sont utilisés pour un déplacement du doigts (de l'extension à fléchi), et pas pour simuler une pression. J'aimerais bien voir ce que donne l'entre deux, j'ai pas testé disassembly mais ça a l'air de ressembler à ce qu'il faudrait faire.

----------


## Elidji

Le truc qui me pose le plus de problème dans Bonework c'est la gestion des checkpoints.
Dans le premier niveau après le tuto tu repars au tout début mais avec les mob morts et en gardant les objets quand tu meurt sur un certain ennemi qui te tue très vite.
Et si tu as le malheur de vouloir faire une pause tu reprend au début mais avec tous les mobs qui ont respawn et sans objets !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ton premier avis (sur le tuto) semblait plutôt négatif. La suite t'a fait changé d'avis ?


Je sui très partagé. Le côté simulation est très poussé et quand on arrête de faire ce qu'on fait d'habitude, à savoir gesticuler dans tous les sens, on s'implique reellement.

Cependant, le jeu est vraiment super chiant. Je suis encore dans le tutoriel, c'est moche, le côté industriel est moche. On dirait un niveau pas fini sur Hammer...C'est vraiment bizarre. Et je suis bloqué, après avoir passé la tourelle, je dois trouver une clef à priori.

Je me tâte vraiment à me faire rembourser, car j'ai pas mal de jeux en backlog en VR...

Par contre, je persiste a dire que modéliser un corps entier est une connerie monumentale vu la technologie derrière. Sairento VR et compagnie (et Bone works) bah ca ne marche pas du tout, ca pète même l'immersion du fait que le moteur "extrapole" la position des bras. Un jeu qui modélise uniquement les mains (et le torse allez), ca suffit largement, et c'est paradoxalement plus immersif pour le cerveau.

----------


## madfox

J'ai lâché aussi hier soir au niveau de la tourelle.

La phase d'introduction est vraiment trop longuette. Miser que sur l'expérimentation pour faire avancer le joueur c'est pas forcément la meilleur idée. Surtout quand tu annonces au démarrage que ton jeu est fait pour les "expert" et qu'au finale on te rabâche pendant 1h des mécaniques de gameplay que n'importe quel joueur expérimenté à pu tester en 30 secondes dans le hub au début du jeu.

----------


## Canarmageddon

hello je suis newbie de la VR sur Asgard WRATH en ce moment (je prend un gros kiff mêle si c'est bien crevant) à base de deux bonnes sessions d'une heure par soir, et je vois bien cette préhension pouce index qui pourrais être là mais je pense que c'est possiblement (amha) pour laisser le champ à d'autres interactions, par exemple enflammer une épée magique via l'index, une épée qui ferais flingue comme celle de Cloud bang! bang! etc... dans chacun de ces cas, un choix s'impose... ou du moins une méthodologie pour concilier les deux... ce qui n'est pas aussi simple qu'il n'y paraît pour que le joueur s'y retrouve dans ses commandes. 

j'ai pas trop fait attention jusqu'ici mais je serais plus regardant sur les respawn dans Asgard, pour voir en quoi la mécanique est différente en bien comme en mal... je vais déjà commencer par rentabiliser ce que j'ai acheté (Lone Echo/Asgard Wrath/Robo recall) j'ai déjà quelques bonnes heures devant moi.

il me semble avoir vu un truc ou c'est directement les mains (sans manettes) qui font le café dans les jeux, nan parce que si on combine cette techno avec les manettes on peux utiliser les boutons pour doser la pression indépendament de la préhension (je sais pas si c'est clair ce que je raconte, mais c'est une idée...) comme e ne sais pas ce que vaut la dite techno, c'est à titre purement spéculatif...

----------


## 564.3

> Le problème c'est qu'au final, les capteurs de pression sont utilisés pour un déplacement du doigts (de l'extension à fléchi), et pas pour simuler une pression. J'aimerais bien voir ce que donne l'entre deux, j'ai pas testé disassembly mais ça a l'air de ressembler à ce qu'il faudrait faire.


De ce que j'ai compris:
- l'extension/présence des doigts est détectée par du capacitif le long du manche
- le capteur de pression est dans la pièce mécanique du manche, qui ne bouge quasiment pas. Il est utilisé dans Until You Fall par exemple.

Ce n'est pas le même mécanisme, le capteur de pression demande vraiment de faire l'effort de serrer plus que de tenir.

----------


## 564.3

> Par contre, je persiste a dire que modéliser un corps entier est une connerie monumentale vu la technologie derrière. Sairento VR et compagnie (et Bone works) bah ca ne marche pas du tout, ca pète même l'immersion du fait que le moteur "extrapole" la position des bras. Un jeu qui modélise uniquement les mains (et le torse allez), ca suffit largement, et c'est paradoxalement plus immersif pour le cerveau.


Bof, je ne serais pas aussi strict là dessus, il y a 4 niveaux à mon sens:
1) simplement visuel: peut gêner, mais je trouve ça plutôt cool même si ça n'est pas exact
2) zone de dégat: pose problème quand l'IK est aux fraises. Par exemple dans des FPS du genre Pavlov/Onward où on est IRL derrière un objet virtual, mais le corps virtuel est à moitié à découvert (faut s'y faire et jouer avec)
3) interaction physique: dans Boneworks (mais aussi dans d'autres jeux, en général avec des compromis plus ou moins bien dosés), où on se prend les bras virtuels dans le décors, on reverse des tables, etc
4) gestion de la caméra liée au corps virtuel: dans Boneworks mais déjà vu ailleurs aussi, un peu bordélique et pas terrible pour la cinétose

Quand on fait le 3) sans compromis on est probablement obligé de faire le 4)

----------


## Prade

> Et je suis bloqué, après avoir passé la tourelle, je dois trouver une clef à priori.



Je suis bloqué sur la tourelle perso mais pour la clef 



Spoiler Alert! 


elle est juste avant la tourelle, sur la droite en dessous du bar dans un coin de la cour y a plein de cartons. Casse les et y a une clef dans l'un d'eux.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oki je vais continuer ce soir  ::):  Sinon pour la tourelle, j'ai trouvé une solution super élégante.



Spoiler Alert! 


 On recupere le couvercle d'une poubelle et on s'en sort comme bouclier  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Arf j'ai fait différemment que vous, c'est là qu'on apprécie ce genre de jeux


Spoiler Alert! 



J'ai tenté l'approche d'un coté puis de l'autre, suis tombé sur la clé, monté sur le container qui est à coté et j'ai sauté la barrière pour prendre la tourelle par derrière.




Sinon les trucs qui m'ont le plus bluffé dans la zone tuto (pas vraiment du spoil, montré sur Node en plus, mais très satisfaisant à expérimenter):


Spoiler Alert! 



- le sorte de gros tube en mousse qu'on peut faire rouler en marchant en équilibre dessus
- dans la zone avancée, le pistolet à ballon: à expérimenter sur des objets divers

Pas très satisfait de la grosse télécommande par contre, notre bras en chewing-gum ne tiens pas assez l'objet je trouve.

----------


## Prade

> Oki je vais continuer ce soir  Sinon pour la tourelle, j'ai trouvé une solution super élégante.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  On recupere le couvercle d'une poubelle et on s'en sort comme bouclier


D'autres ont aussi utilisé ça mais différement  :^_^: 


https://www.reddit.com/r/boneworks/c...nl&sh=3d689dd4

----------


## Darth

Deux fois que je suis obligé de m'arreter dans le musée sur Boneworks tellement ce jeu ME FILE LA GERBE. 
Et sa race fout des checkpoints ou des points de save, j'en ai ras la couille du musée je veux JOUER.

Bref j'ai refund pasque ça fait 20mn que j'ai la tête dans une bassine.

----------


## Oyooh

En effet, le manque de checkpoints est particulièrement lourd...
Je n'ai toujours pas terminé le niveau "Streets" (celui qui suit le musée), et mes dernières sessions de jeu étant trop courte, je dois recommencer tout le niveau depuis le début.

----------


## Baalim

A vous lire, j'espère vraiment que les développeurs vont profiter du passage en early access pour faire les modifications et adaptations qui semblent s'imposer

----------


## nodulle

Personne ne l'a encore fini pour nous faire un retour complet (et surtout sur la durée de vie) ?  ::): 




> A vous lire, j'espère vraiment que les développeurs vont profiter du passage en early access pour faire les modifications et adaptations qui semblent s'imposer


Tu vas attendre longtemps, il est pas vraiment en early access !  ::ninja::

----------


## Oyooh

> A vous lire, j'espère vraiment que les développeurs vont profiter du passage en early access pour faire les modifications et adaptations qui semblent s'imposer


En fait, le jeu n'est pas en early access. 

Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi/comment il ont zappé l'idée de checkpoints ou de saves. Ça doit pas être si compliqué de garder dans un fichier les coordonnées du joueur et les objets de son inventaire...




> Personne ne l'a encore fini pour nous faire un retour complet (et surtout sur la durée de vie) ?


A priori, le mode story durerai au moins 6 heures, certains parlent de 9.
Enfin... si tu ne fais que des sessions de moins de 90 minutes, je pense que tu peux ne jamais terminer le mode story ^^

----------


## Bopnc

Les mecs sur steam qui disent l'avoir fini ont une dizaine d'heures de jeu.

Perso, j'ai joué que trente minutes, mais je suis vraiment dubitatif. Les commentaires steams sont hyper élogieux, mais j'ai du mal à voir en quoi un jeu ou tu galères à ramasser et manipuler une pauvre batte de base ball peut être le must absolu de la manipulation en VR. Et ceux qui parlent d'immersion grâce au corps entièrement simulé, alors que le corps en question vient s'interposer sur la moitié des actions...

Je vais continuer parce que j'ai peut être raté des trucs, et qu'il faut sans doute prendre des habitudes, mais pour le moment la maniabilité me fais plus penser à Human Fall Flat qu'a Sékiro, très franchement.  ::P:

----------


## Darth

T'as résumé le truc, c'est une démo technique bourré de soucis mais pas un jeu véritablement. Ca va faire 4h que j'ai posé le casque et la gerbe est toujours la. Tuez moi !

----------


## Kazemaho

> T'as résumé le truc, c'est une démo technique bourré de soucis mais pas un jeu véritablement. Ca va faire 4h que j'ai posé le casque et la gerbe est toujours la. Tuez moi !


Ca ressemble plus a un probleme de reglage alors dans ton cas.

----------


## nodulle

> T'as résumé le truc, c'est une démo technique bourré de soucis mais pas un jeu véritablement. Ca va faire 4h que j'ai posé le casque et la gerbe est toujours la. Tuez moi !


Bah d'un coté dans la description du jeu :



> BONEWORKS is an *Experimental Physics* VR Adventure. Use found physics weapons, tools, and objects to fight across dangerous playscapes and mysterious architecture.


Et un peu plus bas ils préviennent bien que :



> ATTENTION: This game *demonstrates advanced VR mechanics and concepts*, players are* recommended to have previous VR experience and understanding of common VR gameplay principles before proceeding*.


 ::): 

Donc peut-être pas à mettre entre les mains des premiers venus dans la VR, surtout si c'est du freelocomotion only.

----------


## madfox

Vous utilisez quoi comme matos VR pour avoir de tel soucis de gerbe et être incapable de tenir un objet correctement dans Boneworks?

Avec le set Valve index + controllers, c'est le pied de mon côté niveau prise en main et cinétose alors que je suis habituellement super sensible en free locomotion.

----------


## Baalim

> Personne ne l'a encore fini pour nous faire un retour complet (et surtout sur la durée de vie) ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu vas attendre longtemps, il est pas vraiment en early access !


Je me disais aussi que j'aurais dû vérifier avant de taper mon message  :Facepalm: 

Je vais donc attendre quelques patches avant de passer à la caisse.

----------


## malmoutt3

De toute façon, à partir du moment où un jeu te rends malade physiquement, c'est compliqué d'être objectif.
Perso j'ai mis du temps avant de pouvoir jouer à des jeux comme ça, sans réel problème. Darth, je te conseille des petites sessions où tu t'arrêtes avant de te sentir mal, d'ouvrir la fenêtre pour qu'il fasse froid, et de jouer d'abord à des jeux moins demandant, ou connus pour moins filer la gerbe en smooth locomotion (comme Onward et Asgard). Je ne te conseille pas de continuer à t'infliger des sessions comme celle que tu viens de vivre, tu vas commencer à développer une intolérance. Et je déconne pas, à l'époque d'Alien Isolation, il me suffisait de passer à coté du Dk2 et de sentir l'odeur de la mousse pour que corps enclenche les symptomes de la cinétose (baîllements, chaleur, bide retourné, mal au crâne, vertiges etc.).

----------


## Hideo

Clairement un jeu qui demande d'avoir ses VR-legs. 

Garde ca dans un coin, fait toi plaisir sur des trucs plus legers en locomotion (genre Pavlov le lundi soir  ::trollface:: ) et tu pourras en profiter plus tard.

----------


## Couillu

Pas eu de soucis de cinetose sur HTC Vive avec un ordi à la config moyenne. Et j'ai plutôt kiffé d'avoir un corps, ça change tout à l'immersion, faut juste s'y faire un peu !

----------


## septicflesh

Hey béh !
Les retours sur Boneworks sont déplorables, c'est abusé après le nombres de vidéo test durant l'alpha Oo, du coup vu les problèmes de physique de ce que j'ai compris, c'est toujours en alpha beta le jeu ?
Sorry, j'ai pas bien suivi....d'apres vous, vaut'il ses 25 euros pour l'instant ou il faut encore attendre un peu ?  ::'(:  Merci


Sinon petit retour sur le jeu budget cuts qui est un jeu d'infiltration humoristique, avec l'arrivé du 2, j'ai enfin fini le 1 il y a quelques semaines après 5h heures de jeu, je ne sais pas si ça vient de mes 30 piges mais putain j'avais mal partout, entre le fait qu'on passe notre temps accroupie. C'est clairement pas un jeu a jouer pendant l'été sauf si vous avez la clim  :haha: 

J'ai sorti une vidéo découverte/test sur ma petite chaîne si ça vous intéresse  ::):

----------


## Darth

> De toute façon, à partir du moment où un jeu te rends malade physiquement, c'est compliqué d'être objectif.
> Perso j'ai mis du temps avant de pouvoir jouer à des jeux comme ça, sans réel problème. Darth, je te conseille des petites sessions où tu t'arrêtes avant de te sentir mal, d'ouvrir la fenêtre pour qu'il fasse froid, et de jouer d'abord à des jeux moins demandant, ou connus pour moins filer la gerbe en smooth locomotion (comme Onward et Asgard). Je ne te conseille pas de continuer à t'infliger des sessions comme celle que tu viens de vivre, tu vas commencer à développer une intolérance. Et je déconne pas, à l'époque d'Alien Isolation, il me suffisait de passer à coté du Dk2 et de sentir l'odeur de la mousse pour que corps enclenche les symptomes de la cinétose (baîllements, chaleur, bide retourné, mal au crâne, vertiges etc.).


Autant hier j'ai joué 1h et a force de devoir sauter pour passer ces putains de puzzle j'ai senti le gerbouillou arriver. Autant la j'ai rushé pour essayer de finir le musée bah en moins de 10mn j'étais par terre.
Gorn me le fait plus faiblement aussi, Blade and Sorcery également, Arizona pas du tout. Vive la téléportation dans mon cas. Faut que je ressorte le volant pour tester Assetto Corsa histoire de m'achever. 

Si je suis trop sensible a 90% des jeux bien, je revendrais la bete.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais quand on est sensible, Boneworks c'est l'enfer. Même pour moi qui ne le suis pas spécialement, il y a des moments où ce n'est pas agréable (genre l'escalade où on est agité dans tous les sens).

Pour l'instant je me suis fait une session de 2h30 et une de 1h30, et je suis passé à la zone après "the streets".
Le manque de checkpoints est asssez lourd en effet, même si c'est assez rapide de traverser une zone qu'on connait (j'avais pas mal avancé dans "the streets").
C'est quelque chose qu'ils devraient pouvoir corriger, contrairement à leur gameplay et système physique, même s'il peut éventuellement être amélioré.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si je suis trop sensible a 90% des jeux bien, je revendrais la bete.


Après ça évolue potentiellement avec le temps, le principal c'est de trouver des jeux statiques que t'aimes bien et alterner.
Du genre SPT, Beat Saber, un de tennis de table / raquette, Serious Sam VR (le wave shooter), etc.
La plupart des jeux d'aventure/puzzle (Budget Cut par exemple) permettent la téléportation aussi, mais c'est pas le genre où on passe des dizaines d'heures.

Au début j'étais plus sensible qu'aujourd'hui. Mais faut dire que j'ai démarré à une époque où Onward était vu comme une expérimentation qui ne respectait pas les bonnes pratique d'Oculus/Valve, quasi tout était statique donc j'ai eu pas mal de temps pour m'habituer.

C'est aussi pour ça que HL:Alyx supportera la locomotion par téléportation. Probablement un bon jeu pour démarrer et voir les possibilités du medium.

----------


## Bopnc

> Si je suis trop sensible a 90% des jeux bien, je revendrais la bete.


La cinétose est vraiment un truc auquel on peut s'habituer. J'y suis très sensible en général (genre en bagnole, 30s sur le téléphone et je suis bon pour la nausée) et au début en VR je faisais vraiment pas le fier. Aujourd'hui, je peux faire 4h de Skyrim en sprintant/sautant partout avec un jeu qui rame sans le moindre soucis.
Si tu y va petit à petit, en commençant par des jeux calmes et SURTOUT en t'écoutant et t’arrêtant dès que tu commence à te sentir mal (souvent ça commence par une sensation de chaleur pour moi), tu vas de moins en moins la ressentir. 
Si tu te rends malade, ton corps va associer la VR à la nausée, et ça va être très compliqué à faire passer.

----------


## Darth

Merci pour les conseils, je vais revenir vers des trucs plus cool le temps de m'habituer.

----------


## ExPanda

Même témoignage que les autres. Au début je ne pouvais pas tenir deux minutes sur Lone Echo, qui propose du free locomotion mais en flottant dans l'espace, donc moins gerbatoire que de la course. A force de faire de la VR ça passait de mieux en mieux, et j'arrivais à faire des sessions assez longues au final.
Le truc c'est que comme dit plus haut, si tu commences à être malade, faut surtout pas insister, et faire une pause jusqu'à être de nouveau frais.

----------


## malmoutt3

Je plussoie tout le monde. J'étais excessivement sensible à la cinétose en VR. Je dois être le pire de toute les personnes que j'ai rencontré. J'ai mis des années (avec des trous de pratiques assez longs) avant de pouvoir la dompter, mais j'y suis arrivé, même si c'est loin d'être parfait.
Le plus simple c'est de repérer les symptômes avant coureurs sans psychoter. Baillements, chaleur, migraine, sensation de mal au bide etc.
Essaye de repérer ce qui les déclenche et essaye de les éviter. Pour moi c'était les gros chocs où la voiture s'arrête dans les jeux de caisse, les rotations non crantées dans les fps, le fait de passer d'un état arrêté à un état de mouvement vers l'avant de façon instantané (sans accélération progressive), une trop grande vitesse, le fait de ne pas avoir de cockpit, le fait de trop serrer le casque, le fait d'être dans une pièce trop chaude, le fait d'avoir un jeu non fluide ou avec des transitions fixes (cinématiques, freeze etc.).

La méthode douce, c'est de faire des sessions de jeux qui te procurent du plaisir sans te faire mal. 
Met toi un ventilateur ou ouvre la fenêtre, essaye de relâcher la pression du fil, desserre un peu le casque, met toi bien dans le sweetspot, règle bien les options du jeu pour être fluide, parfois le gingembre/thym/melisse marche bien, et surtout pense à respirer de façon lente si possible. Tout cela va normalement retarder l'apparition des symptômes.
Si tu joues en smooth locomotion, choisis une expérience pas trop demandante, règles les rotations par crans, met un voile sur les coins de l'écran si l'option est disponible et essaye de simuler les mouvements en jeu (par exemple si tu avances en smooth locomotion, marche sur place, si tu tournes dans le jeu, tourne un peu sur toi même).
Et surtout arrête quand tu sens que vas te sentir mal. Il vaut mieux quitter la partie en forme, plutôt que d'associer mal être et jeu.

La méthode dure, c'est de se bourrer la gueule voir autre chose et de passer au mental, ça passe ou ça casse  :^_^:

----------


## Hideo

Et moi qui balance la meme sur le topic du matos, on dirait une reunion des alcholo anonymes  ::P:  

Bon du coup j'imagine que t'es pas le seul qui va se peter les dents sur Boneworks avant d'avoir vraiment d'avoir choper ses legs, surtout apres la vague de nouveaux avec l'annonce d'Half Life. 
Je comprends beaucoup mieux la forte insistance sur le "WARING ca va secouer" de Boneworks, ils ont ete plutot smart qu final meme si ca en degoutera probablement quelques uns.

Edit : Plus de 3000 reviews sur Boneworks  ::o:

----------


## Bopnc

Bon, il est deux heures du mat alors que je voulais me coucher à minuit, et je crois que je commence à voir le potentiel de Boneworks.  ::siffle:: 

Et à travers lui, j’aperçois celui de Half life Alyx.  ::P: 

Faut vraiment se faire à la physique, en particulier pour les objets lourds, et se faire aussi à la saisie des objets ou l'index est super important (alors que dans tous les autres jeux c'est pas utilisé). Y'a quelques trucs mal branlés avec les touchs (genre les objets de l'inventaire qui s'attrapent avec l'index : Qui ici aurait spontanément l'idée rattraper un pistolet en serrant l'index...), mais la plupart des armes sont fun, et quand on écrase la tronche de son premier ennemi à coup de brique, j'avoue que ça fait un petit quelque chose.  :^_^:

----------


## Rodwin

Je partage ce dernier avis, Boneworks c'est bien sympathique. Ce ne sera pas le jeu de l'année, mais il propose de bonne petites choses.
Je ne suis pas fan des graphismes un peu simples, ou des volumes plutôt vides, mais l'ensemble avec la physique rigolote fonctionne pas mal. 
Les puzzles sont bif-bof, mais les combats rattrapent un peu l'ensemble.

Donc, je dirais bien mais pas top, un 13/20.

Point de vue ressenti, je n'ai jamais eu trop de problèmes de désorientation/mal de mer en VR (sauf au début, bien sûr). Celui là ne me fait pas grand chose, mais j'imagine qu'il peut fatiguer rapidement les utilisateurs un peu sensibles, avec des sauts aléatoires et des scéances d'escalades longues et compliquées. 
Même conseil pour les débutants : commencez par des trucs statiques (space pirate trainer, beat saber), enchaînez sur des expériences un peu plus costaudes, et réservez les expériences compliquées pour la fin - les jeux de courses, de sauts, les labyrinthes, et de manière générale tous ceux sans téléportation. Vous gagnerez vos jambes de VR rapidement (quelques semaines à quelques mois).
Et surtout, surtout, ne forcez pas. Si vous sentez que ça monte, arrêtez tout de suite !

Et sinon, Layer of Fear en VR, c'est sympathique. Quelques petits bugs par ci par là, mais les jumpscares et les frissons sont efficaces !

----------


## Fabiolo

Il aurait mérité son topic du coup le boneworks.

----------


## nodulle

Bon bah on aura pas eu plus d'info sur HL: Alyx lors du TGA.





Et pas de news non plus sur Left 4 Dead VR  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

Il est laissé pour mort...
Ou alors c'est une sortie virtuelle?

----------


## Canarmageddon

> Il est laissé pour mort...
> Ou alors c'est une sortie virtuelle?


 :Clap:

----------


## septicflesh

Bon bon un trailer qui m'a foutu des frissons c'est hellblade 2 avec la musique du groupe Heilung Oo, vous pensez qu'on aura le droit a une version VR comme le premier opus ?  ::o:

----------


## Oyooh

Un hommage à Street of rage en VR. (Exclu Oculus par contre  ::(:  ):

----------


## vectra

Oh génial  ::O:

----------


## 564.3

> Bon bah on aura pas eu plus d'info sur HL: Alyx lors du TGA.


Arf, ils nous font du Valve Time même pour les vidéos de présentation… j'ai bien fait de pas mettre mon réveil pour ça  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon bon un trailer qui m'a foutu des frissons c'est hellblade 2 avec la musique du groupe Heilung Oo, vous pensez qu'on aura le droit a une version VR comme le premier opus ?


C'est pas gagné, ils se font fait racheter par MS qui n'en a plus rien à carrer de la VR.

----------


## Oyooh

Bonne nouvelle, les checkpoint, sur Boneworks, arriveront en Janvier. 

https://steamcommunity.com/app/82350...2189543240419/

----------


## septicflesh

> Arf, ils nous font du Valve Time même pour les vidéos de présentation… j'ai bien fait de pas mettre mon réveil pour ça 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas gagné, ils se font fait racheter par MS qui n'en a plus rien à carrer de la VR.


hey oui merde je n'avais pas calculé que le studio a été acheté par microsoft -_-

Bonne nouvelle budget cuts 2 est sorti aujourd'hui sur steam a 25 euro  ::o: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...on_Insolvency/
Mais je vais peu etre attendre le car le 1 m'a bien cassé mes genoux xD

----------


## 564.3

> hey oui merde je n'avais pas calculé que le studio a été acheté par microsoft -_-


On peut toujours espérer que c'est une posture pour faire contraste avec le lancement de la Xbox One, et qu'ils attendent d'avoir du matos VR de gen 2 prêt pour le sortir en même temps que Sony son PSVR2.
Mais du coup ça ne sortira peut-être pas sur PC non plus avant belle lurette, même si c'est prévu ou fait.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, plus j'avance, plus j'aime bien ce Boneworks. Il a ce côté Portal meets Half Life. N'empêche, il a vraiment besoin de checkpoint. Certains niveaux sont long soit en longueur ou soit parce que je passe mon temps à analyser les puzzles.
Je commence un peu à m'habituer à la physique ragdoll de l'avatar bien que ça casse parfois l'immersion.  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'ai encore avancé de 2 niveaux dans Boneworks: 1h45 et 1h10. Je traine plus ou moins, mais je ne m'acharne pas sur les challenges planqués dans les coins.
Il y a des passages bien cools, mais globalement ça reste assez moyen quand même. Heureusement qu'ils n'ont pas trop rallongé la sauce, et qu'on passe assez rapidement à autre chose.
Les ennemis sont très couillons, mais j'ai réussi à crever deux fois quand même. Il y avait des checkpoints pas loin.

Entre les deux j'ai fait du Beat Saber: une passe sur le pack Green Day, qui m'a globalement laissé une impression assez moyenne.
Et j'ai fait quelques niveaux à 90/360° sur l'OST, c'est bien, ça rafraîchi un peu la recette sans être une révolution. En passant il y a pas mal de niveaux 90/360 sur les DLCs aussi, ils ont ventilé.

----------


## nodulle

Bon j'ai testé Boneworks ce weekend (déjà 6h de jeux  ::o: ) et ouais c'est un genre de proof of concept au final. Et je comprend mieux les avertissements sur la page steam et au démarrage du jeu car c'est assez particulier. Il y a pas mal de mouvement subit et non contrôlé ce qui peut-être rédhibitoire pour les gens sensible. Je le déconseille clairement au débutant.
Quand on bouge les bras de bas en haut et en particulier quand on a des objets en main, la hauteur de la vue bouge légèrement mais je ne vois pas trop pour quelles raisons. Peut-être que c'est lié à ce corps virtuel qui se balance. Les mains virtuelles qui se décalent par rapport aux mains réels afin de créer un sentiment de lourdeur quand on tient des objets ou quand elles heurtent un objet lourd ou un mur. Elles ne traversent absolument rien, ce qui créé un décalage qui peut être perturbant quand on rencontre un obstacle. Les sauts, les glissades, l'escalade. Ça peut être assez éprouvant pour ceux qui sont sensible.

Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué mais avec le virtual crouching on peut marcher sur la pointe des pieds ! Ça sert à rien mais je me suis marré pendant 5 minutes à me prendre pour un rat d'opéra à faire des petits saut et me réceptionner sur la pointe des pieds.  ::P: 
Par contre le gros point faible pour moi c'est les flingues, ils sont laborieux à manipuler (à part le pistolet). Le pistolet mitrailleur une fois sur deux j'enlève le chargeur alors que je voulais le prendre à deux mains ou en voulant réarmer (assez frustrant en plein combat surtout quand ils arrivent au corps à corps). Pour le fusil je pensai qu'il se heurtait au corps quand je visai jusqu'à ce que je comprenne que c'est fait exprès pour améliorer la visé (parce qu'il se bloque pile à l'endroit où l’œil est bien en face de la mire) mais je trouve que c'est plus perturbant qu'autre chose.

Bref maintenant quand les ennemis sont désarmé je me les fait au corps à corps. Bien plus gratifiant et jouissif et tu réalises qu'il y a mille et une façon de les buter ! N'importe quel objet est une arme. Hache, pied de biche, fusil (en donnant des coups de crosse), parpaing, brique, poêle, tonneau, etc... Voir même à main nu et là ça m'éclate ! Enfin c'est surtout eux que j'éclate  ::XD:: , la tête contre le mur en les chopant une main à la taille et l'autre à épaule, un peu d'élan et paf. Un petit saut, je les penche en avant et leur tête embrasse le sol. Les prendre par les chevilles, reculer d'un coup pour les mettre au sol et ensuite plusieurs solutions possible : continuer à tenir d'une main une des chevilles et utiliser une arme contondante de l'autre (assez efficace) ou tourner sur soi même tout en prenant de l'élan et les faire valdinguer contre un mur. Ce que j'aime bien faire aussi c'est de courir vers un ennemi, faire un saut, m'accroupir en plein vol juste avant de les heurter pour les mettre au sol. Quand j'y pense j'aurais bien aimé que l'on puisse donner des coups de pied. Ça m'aurait bien éclaté de me déplacer en faisant des petit sauts de cabri tout en distribuant des coup de tatanes dans la tronche le tout sur la pointe des pieds comme un danseur !  :Bave: 

Une fois qu'on accepte ce corps virtuel, la physique des objets parfois un peu bizarre, que c'est pas vraiment un jeu mais quelque chose d'expérimental et un peu bac à sable (il n'y a qu'à voir la gestion du corps qui est assez discutable pour en faire une expérience qui soit parfaitement confortable et plaisant en VR) et bien on prend son pied !  ::):

----------


## vectra

Je viens de craquer pour Blade & Sorcery.
Le jeu a l'air franchement répétitif à la longue, mais purée que c'est bien fait. Je pense que tous les autres jeux à épée peuvent aller se rhabiller...

Bon, par contre, au bout d'une heure, même en T-shirt et sous le ventilo, je crève de chaud et je suis crevé. Car plus le niveau de difficulté augmente, plus il faut ruser et frapper vite et fort pour tromper la garde de l'adversaire.

----------


## 564.3

Ouaip, globalement le corps à corps dans B&S est mieux foutu que Boneworks.

Notamment pour la prise en main des armes, au début j'étais un peu frustré de pas pouvoir faire glisser ma prise le long de l'arme en utilisant la gravité, mais on s'en sort en faisant un lacher/reprise façon jonglerie.
Et pour latter les ennemis au sol, faut se la jouer Mario plutôt que leur foutre des coups de pieds. Au final c'est fun aussi, d'ailleurs c'est comme ça que j'ouvre la plupart des caisses de munitions.
Les bras élastiques de notre perso dans Boneworks sont plus gênants globalement aussi.

Le seul réel avantage de Boneworks c'est que les ennemis ont des mouvement définis physiquement (comme Gorn). Quand quelque chose gène le mouvement, la réaction est plutôt cohérente, mais globalement ils sont assez patauds.
Dans B&S les mouvements sont scriptés, donc quand ils sont gênés ça fait des trucs bizarres. Par contre dans le cas général les mouvements sont plus dynamiques et stables.

Finalement l'IA de ceux de B&S est plutôt correcte pour du jeu, même si j'aimerais quand même de meilleurs comportements. Et il y a un mod qui les rend plus réactifs. À coté ceux de Boneworks c'est des sacs de frappe, même si on peut se faire submerger (dans B&S c'est la difficulté principale à gérer aussi).

Enfin ça reste une approche différente, c'est bien d'avoir de la variété. Faudrait de meilleures IA surtout. J'attends encore un jeu de combat à l'arme blanche qui donne un bon challenge en 1v1 ou à la limite 1v2. Pour l'instant c'est B&S qui s'en approche le plus.
En boxe on est mieux lotis, mais il y a moins de problèmes à gérer.

----------


## Darth

Dans B&S je retrouve le meme "probleme" que dans Boneworks c'est le manque de force quand on frappe. Clairement j'ai mis un grand coup de taille, bah dans le jeu ça a juste fait plouf sur le bras du mec et surtout très très en retard avec mon geste.

----------


## Visslar

J'avance plutôt bien dans Boneworks. Effectivement comme beaucoup l'ont dit, il y a des soucis au niveau de la physique (mais on s'y habitue) et des checkpoints.
Il y aussi des problèmes au niveau des contrôles à mon avis. Des fois on doit utiliser le grip en + de la gâchette pour attraper un objet. C'est pas toujours intuitif.
On ne peut pas non plus activer le slow motion en se déplacant (pas sur le Rift S en tout cas) vu que c'est mappé sur X.

Mais moi ce qui me chagrine le plus c'est la campagne solo : 
- Les puzzles sont pas toujours intéressant et sont parfois un peu laborieux à réaliser
- Les environnements  sont vraiment monotones. J'ai rien vu à part des décharges et des bâtiments industriels.
- Il y a une histoire ? Pas de NPC, pas de dialogue, pas de "scripts"
- Le level design est + que moyen
- Je dois être à plus de la moitié du jeu, mais j'ai rencontré que 3 types d'ennemi, sans aucune déclinaison, et tous plus cons les uns que les autres.
- Peu d'armes différentes (sauf arme de mélée)
- Progression mal pensée. On se retrouvé dés le début avec des fusils d'assaut et surtout des centaines de munitions. Jamais on ne se retrouve dans une situation un peu tendue où on dois compter nos balles.

Pour un jeu qui a l'air de s'inspirer de Half Life, ça la fout mal car on en est à des années lumière.

Après ça reste un studio indépendant, et j'étais surement trop hypé par les vidéos de présentation. Mais quand même... vivement HL:Alyx...

----------


## 564.3

> Dans B&S je retrouve le meme "probleme" que dans Boneworks c'est le manque de force quand on frappe. Clairement j'ai mis un grand coup de taille, bah dans le jeu ça a juste fait plouf sur le bras du mec et surtout très très en retard avec mon geste.


Ouais c'est le problème des jeux qui veulent donner une sorte de poids aux armes. Ça n'est pas naturel, mais faut s'habituer à faire un mouvement plus lent et ample.
Dans Gorn c'est l'arme qui se plie si on va trop vite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> - Les environnements  sont vraiment monotones. J'ai rien vu à part des décharges et des bâtiments industriels.


Ouaip, j'espère qu'il y aura quelque chose de plus sympa sur la fin.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Dans B&S je retrouve le meme "probleme" que dans Boneworks c'est le manque de force quand on frappe. Clairement j'ai mis un grand coup de taille, bah dans le jeu ça a juste fait plouf sur le bras du mec et surtout très très en retard avec mon geste.


Oui tout simplement car tu tiens une manette qui pese 250gr, alors que l'arme pèse plusieurs kilos. Donc tu ne peux pas partir du principe que le jeu est en retard c'est ton mouvement qu'il ne considère comme pas réaliste, et tu dois adapter et simuler toi meme le poids de l'arme.

----------


## nodulle

Dans Bonework si vous trouvez des seaux vous pouvez les utiliser comme casque. On y voit pas grand chose mais c'est utile pour faire des coups boules.  :;):  J'ai essayé la clé à molette comme arme mais c'était pas fameux, le type a réussis à me tuer.

J'ai aussi tenté de capturer ma dernière session avec OBS pour éventuellement la mettre en ligne mais comme un couillon j'ai oublié de virer le curseur de la souris qui reste planté en plein milieu de l'écran...  :Facepalm:

----------


## 564.3

> Dans Bonework si vous trouvez des seaux vous pouvez les utiliser comme casque. On y voit pas grand chose mais c'est utile pour faire des coups boules.  J'ai essayé la clé à molette comme arme mais c'était pas fameux, le type a réussis à me tuer.
> 
> J'ai aussi tenté de capturer ma dernière session avec OBS pour éventuellement la mettre en ligne mais comme un couillon j'ai oublié de virer le curseur de la souris qui reste planté en plein milieu de l'écran...


Ah, j'aime bien la clé à molette. En général je garde quand même le pied de biche, mais ma préférée c'est le couteau. Un peu comme les dagues dans B&S: pas beaucoup d'inertie et ça se plante bien. En plus dans Boneworks j'ai l'impression qu'il fait beaucoup de dégats.

J'ai encore joué 1h45 (quasi 9h au total) et il doit me rester 2 niveaux. Faut qu'il y ait de grands changements pour le final, parce que là je commence à en avoir marre des couloirs semi-industriels. Ils ont trop rallongé la sauce à mon gout.

Sinon il y a une scène qui a foutu mon PC à genoux (pas vraiment un spoiler, description générique): dans une sorte de hall on voit la tours avec l'horloge à travers une verrière avec une pluie battante. J'ai activé l'auto-scaling de la résolution -> bouillie de pixels et toujours de la reprojection. C'est mon CPU qui devait être en pleine crise.
On dirait que c'est la flotte sur la verrière, ils ont peut-être foutu un effet de particule calculé par le CPU. Quand je regardais suffisamment vers le sol plus de problèmes.

----------


## 564.3

> Oui tout simplement car tu tiens une manette qui pese 250gr, alors que l'arme pèse plusieurs kilos. Donc tu ne peux pas partir du principe que le jeu est en retard c'est ton mouvement qu'il ne considère comme pas réaliste, et tu dois adapter et simuler toi meme le poids de l'arme.


J'ai pas vraiment vu d'implémentation réaliste, disons que c'est un pis-aller. Typiquement c'est une sorte d'inertie assez générique. Une fois qu'on a pris le coup de main, au niveau gameplay ça passe bien et ça permet d'équilibrer l'utilité des armes.

Il y a peut-être de légères différences selon le mouvement parfois, mais par exemple lever une arme lourde devrait être difficile (dépend surtout de la force et de la technique), le maintenir très fatiguant, et donner un coup une fois dans cette posture devrait être super facile et rapide. Le problème c'est qu'il faudrait entre autres simuler la force et l'endurance du perso, sinon ça devient surpuissant.

----------


## Brice2010

La version avec sauvegarde est prévue pour 2020, mais des fichiers à DL de sauvegarde traînent sur le net. Y'a eu une update avec les sauvegardes actives avant la date prévue?

----------


## 564.3

> La version avec sauvegarde est prévue pour 2020, mais des fichiers à DL de sauvegarde traînent sur le net. Y'a eu une update avec les sauvegardes actives avant la date prévue?


Le seul truc que j'ai vu c'est l'annonce d'un patch pour janvier et les releases notes des hotfix ne contiennent pas de solution temporaire.
En général il me faut autours d'1h30 pour faire un niveau, parfois un peu moins ou un peu plus et je prends mon temps. Il y en a un qui était vachement court (ptet 30 min ?).
Enfin, je n'essaie pas de les rincer complètement non plus, parfois je vois une grosse caisse "challenge", je tente 1 ou 2 essais et je passe à la suite.
En connaissant les niveaux, il parait qu'il faut en général moins de 30min.

Sinon contrairement à ce que j'ai dit il semblerait qu'on puisse faire glisser la prise sur une arme, mais il faut la tenir à deux mains. On ne peut pas le faire à une main en utilisant la gravité ou un mur, comme dans B&S. Bon, la technique lacher/reprise marche bien sinon, mais ça reste un peu risqué si un ennemi approche. Parfois je le fais quand même, ça reste une occase de se faire un combat freestyle plutôt que de le one-shot proprement comme un robot (j'ai tendance à jouer safe vu que je ne sais pas ce qui m'attend).
De même, j'achète pas d'arme en début de niveau, c'est l'occasion de me forcer à faire quelques combats à la brique ou autre  :;): 

Bon, vivement que je débloque le sandbox, histoire de me faire quelques challenges au gré de mes envies sans risque de me retrouver au checkpoint en tentant une cascade.

Edit: Sinon la fin du jeu risque d'être problématique avec mon CPU (i5-4590), j'en vois qui se plaignent sur les forums Steam. Il y a déjà une scène où c'était limite injouable sans raison vraiment justifiée (un effet de pluie ?). J'espère qu'ils vont faire des optimisations ou permettre de désactiver des trucs pas vraiment nécessaires. C'est dommage, le jeu tourne bien sinon et je n'ai pas eu de bugs. Quelques "glitchs" avec la physique mais rien de grave.

----------


## Bopnc

Le jeu est pas toujours fluide tout au min sur mon PC tout neuf (i7 9700K + NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080). Donc je pense qu'il a quand même de bons soucis d'optimisation, surtout vu ce qu'il affiche quand ça rame...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Le jeu est pas toujours fluide tout au min sur mon PC tout neuf (i7 9700K + NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080). Donc je pense qu'il a quand même de bons soucis d'optimisation, surtout vu ce qu'il affiche quand ça rame...


Bizarre, j'ai aussi un 9700k mais avec une GTX 1080 + 32 Go, je n'ai pas constaté de ralentissements et j'y joue tout aux max sauf les ombres.

----------


## Bopnc

Tu es sur quel casque ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tu es sur quel casque ?


Un HTC Vive + module sans fil + Index Controller et j'approche de la fin du jeu.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon ben remboursement pour moi et *Boneworks* La sauce n'a pas pris. Le jeu est très bon et il va surement influencer les FPS VR des deux prochaines années mais en l'état. Ca ne m'amuse pas.

L'univers ne m'attire pas, trop bizarre, trop louche. Le corps modélisé, mauvaise idée. Je m'amuse bien plus et je m'investis bien plus dans Espire 1 VR (alors que ce dernier est beaucoup moins "realiste" gestion physique). Et pour les niveaux qu'il faut faire pendant 1h 1h30 car pas de checkpoint, c'est complètement rédhibitoire pour mon temps de jeu le soir.

----------


## Bopnc

> Un HTC Vive + module sans fil + Index Controller et j'approche de la fin du jeu.


Je suis sur le rift S de mon côté. Je vais essayer de mettre à jour les drivers pour voir.

----------


## Brice2010

Allez, ce WE je reposte des reviews sur des jeux / bétas récents. J'ai prévu:
Ski Jumping Pro VR
LIZ: Before the Plague
Vader Immortal: Episode III
WW2 Zombie Range VR
Giant Life
bus driver simulator
The Lost
Espire 1: VR Operative
The Curious Tale of the Stolen Pets
Doctor Who: The Edge Of Time
Imaginator

Si vous avez un titre en tête ou un jeu que vous avez vu passé et que vous voulez mon humble avis, n'hésitez pas à le nommer!
D'ailleurs Espire_1_VR_Operative était censé être un hit de fin d'année, et j'en entends pas plus parler que ça, ça présage donc pas que du bon.

----------


## ExPanda

Le retour du testeur fou !  ::lol::

----------


## poulpator

> Allez, ce WE je reposte des reviews sur des jeux / bétas récents. J'ai prévu:
> Ski Jumping Pro VR
> LIZ: Before the Plague
> Vader Immortal: Episode III
> WW2 Zombie Range VR
> Giant Life
> bus driver simulator
> The Lost
> Espire 1: VR Operative
> ...


Perso je suis fort curieux du jeu Doctor Who  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vous vous souvenez de l'expérience Star Wars développé par un étudiant, vous savez celle où vous participez à la bataille de Yavin IV (destruction de la 1e Death Star).
Et bien, une nouvelle version vient de sortir.







Ca se télécharge ici :
http://saltyhash.org/2019/12/13/proj...ardust-update/

----------


## Angelussauron

https://www.realite-virtuelle.com/le...code-steam-vr/


 ::love::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> https://www.realite-virtuelle.com/le...code-steam-vr/


Trois semaines de retard, tain ils me rendent ouf les sites de VR FR :D

----------


## Brice2010

Pixel Ripped 1989 qui m'avait franchement plu sortira la version 2 courrant 2020 avec Pixel Ripped 1995. 

https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...m?t=1576586603

----------


## malmoutt3

Westworld awakening, jeu qui a pour base la série du même nom, qui a d'excellents retours est à -67%, à 8e sur steam.

Le mod GTA V est enfin dispo pour steamVR, bon il y beaucoup de défauts (manette ou clavier/souris, performances assez moches) mais c'est toujours ça.

Bigscreen lance en association avec paramount des séances de ciné payantes dans votre casque dans 10 pays (United States, Canada, United Kingdom, Germany, France, Spain, Sweden, Netherlands, Australia, and Japan). Les films changent le vendredi, il y a des nouvelle salles à thèmes (star trek...), mode privé/publique pour regarder avec des gens, cross plateformes et accessible sur à peu prés tout les casques du marchés sauf PSVR et GearVR, le GO n'ayant qu'un mode privé pour l'instant.
Pas encore mater les prix, ni si il y a de la VF, je vais aller y faire un tour de ce pas.
C'est vraiment une bonne nouvelle je trouve, un premier pas vers du contenu et une expériences sociale bien sympathique !
edit : bon ya que des anciens films actuellement, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt. De plus les choix sont restreints par pays, Interstellar c'est USA et Canada par exemple. C'est un gros contraste avec le contenu gratuit fourni par les utilisateurs, ce soir j'ai maté the last jedi sur une room fr sans payer.

trailer de lancement :





Sinon, j'ai pas assez de temps et beaucoup trop de jeux. Obduction, Bonework, Asgard, Stormland, Moss, Westworld et encore une cinquantaine de jeux que je ne touche que rarement.
Je touche du doigt le manque de temps, mais surtout le fait que la VR prend de la place et fatigue.
Je ne peux pas vraiment jouer en journée dans le salon, car je suis en plein milieu. Je joue donc le soir, mais il faut que je ne sois pas trop claqué, car alors je m'oriente plutôt vers un truc plus doux. Et si jamais je joue, si l'expérience est un peu physique, ça ne va pas durer plus de 2 heures.
Par exemple, ce soir j'ai testé big screen, puis je suis parti sur Pistol whip en mode hard avec le dead eye, putin ça m'a ruiné. Si on ajoute à ça la cinétose, la lourdeur du casque, la fatigue occulaire qui peuvent parfois m'atteindre, c'est quand même un loisir pas vraiment facile à intégrer dans sa vie de tout les jours.
Le jeu vidéo va devenir un loisir d'athlète, les jeunes de demain vont avoir de quoi faire.

----------


## Hideo



----------


## MetalDestroyer

Boneworks terminé au bout de 10h sans trop cherché à fouiller, juste avant la soirée du Lundi  ::):  . Ce n'est pas la killer apps, il a des trucs gênant mais c'est sympa. L'histoire est WTF et encore, je n'ai pas compris la finalité.
Je testerai le sandbox pour voir s'il est plus intéressant ou pas que Blade & Sorcery.

Sinon, j'ai pris StormLand.

----------


## vectra

Le mod GTA V, c'est un peu de la merde hein. Y'a pas de rendu stéréoscopique, et y'a donc clairement des zones de l'image qui sont incohérentes en cas de déplacement un peu vif.

En gros, au lieu d'avoir deux images simultanées de la scène pour chaque oeil tous les 1/90s, tu as une seule caméra qui change de position toutes les 1/60 ou 1/90 èmes de seconde pour mettre à jour une seule des deux images, la seconde image étant conservée telle qu'elle.

TLDR: un truc comme ça ne fonctionne qu'au centre de l'image pour des variations lentes du champ de vue. Et même comme ça, ça fout le casque.
Aux chiottes ce mod.

----------


## Hideo

Le mec a le merite d'avoir pondu un truc qui fonctionne a peu pres dans un moteur qui ne fait rien pour, juste pour le fun. C'est experimental et c'est normal. 
Be cool  :^_^:

----------


## Erokh

Et puis GTA, quoi!

----------


## reneyvane

Coucou,

Possesseur d'un ACER Windows Mixed Reality, je viens d'acheter "Asgard's Wrath" mais je ne trouve pas le moyen de lancer le téléchargement ? Faut-il installer des applications puisque le jeu est une exclusivité à une autre marque de casque vr, merci.

----------


## Hideo

Il faut que tu DL le soft Occulus que tu telecharges AW directement dessus. 

Et pour lancer le jeu il faudra que tu dl un petit soft qui s'appel Revive.

----------


## vectra

Tu cliques sur le jeu dans la bibliothèque Oculus: ça va le télécharger.
Re-clique et ça le lance (si utilisateur Oculus natif). A partir de ton casque, je ne sais pas comment ça se passe avec Revive, mais visiblement y'aura pas tout qui marche comme prévu.

----------


## reneyvane

> Il faut que tu DL le soft Occulus que tu telecharges AW directement dessus. 
> 
> Et pour lancer le jeu il faudra que tu dl un petit soft qui s'appel Revive.


Tu es claires sauf que quand je dll le logiciel d'occulus, ça veut me télécharger un truc de 7go ! sans moyen de régler le débit internet et ou je veux le mettre et je ne pourrais le faire que demain matin quand je serais seul sur le wifi au débit de l'âge de l'an 2000.

Sinon, tu pourrais ou quelqu'un me donner le lien précis du petit soft de Revive.Merci.

----------


## nodulle

> Tu es claires sauf que quand je dll le logiciel d'occulus, ça veut me télécharger un truc de 7go ! sans moyen de régler le débit internet et ou je veux le mettre et je ne pourrais le faire que demain matin quand je serais seul sur le wifi au débit de l'âge de l'an 2000.


C'est normal, c'est un téléchargeur pour l'appli Occulus avec leur home et tout le bazar, les trucs de base. Ça doit effectivement s'installer uniquement sur le C: mais tu peux définir un autre disque pour ta bibliothèque de jeu.

----------


## Sorkar

> C'est normal, c'est l'appli Occulus avec leur home et tout le bazar. Ça doit effectivement s'installer uniquement sur le C: mais tu peux définir un autre disque pour ta bibliothèque de jeu.


Non non, perso je l'ai mis sur un autre disque  :;):

----------


## nodulle

Ah peut-être, je m'en souviens plus trop...  ::P:

----------


## vectra

Attends, t'es un marrant.
AW, c'est 130 gigas sur le disque. Et genre la moitié à DL, à chaque MAJ.

Je confirme que tu peux définir plusieurs emplacements alternatifs pour mettre les jeux.

----------


## reneyvane

> Attends, t'es un marrant.
> AW, c'est 130 gigas sur le disque. Et genre la moitié à DL, à chaque MAJ.
> 
> Je confirme que tu peux définir plusieurs emplacements alternatifs pour mettre les jeux.


Je te soupçonne de vouloir me faire pleurer  :tired: ...sinon, je réitère ma demande, quelqu'un à un lien pour télécharger une version stable de "Revive", le lien qu'on me propose contient X versions de X dates différentes, je ne vois pas celle que je dois prendre, merci.

----------


## Oyooh

> Je te soupçonne de vouloir me faire pleurer ...sinon, je réitère ma demande, quelqu'un à un lien pour télécharger une version stable de "Revive", le lien qu'on me propose contient X versions de X dates différentes, je ne vois pas celle que je dois prendre, merci.


Les dernières versions de revive se trouvent sur le GitHub: https://github.com/LibreVR/Revive

La dernière version est là https://github.com/LibreVR/Revive/releases/tag/1.9.2

----------


## vectra

> Je te soupçonne de vouloir me faire pleurer


Non, pour ça, je te demanderai combien tu as payé ton WMR  ::trollface::

----------


## Graine

Je sais pas si vous avez évoqué Westworld par ici?
Je viens de le voir soldé sur steam.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je sais pas si vous avez évoqué Westworld par ici?
> Je viens de le voir soldé sur steam.


En tout cas, le jeu est très bon malgré l'absence d'action. C'est stressant, le visuel est top. Par contre, la durée de vie est assez faiblarde (3-4h). Du coup, pour ce prix, ça passe.
Et en plus c'est à cause du jeu que je me suis pris un abonnement OCS pour voir la série.

----------


## reneyvane

> Non, pour ça, je te demanderai combien tu as payé ton WMR


Mon colocataire, oh, toi, mon ami imaginaire ou pas, la payé 450 euros et là, Darty, le vend  190 euros donc oui, on peut dire que je me suis fais défoncer le fion, enfin mon colocataire, le pauvre. ::siffle::

----------


## vectra

On l'aura pourtant prévenu.
C'est pile ce modèle qui était vendu à 220 euros en 2017.

Sur Oculus Store, Eagle Flight est à 5 euros, et Until you fall à 13.

----------


## 564.3

> Boneworks terminé au bout de 10h sans trop cherché à fouiller, juste avant la soirée du Lundi  . Ce n'est pas la killer apps, il a des trucs gênant mais c'est sympa. L'histoire est WTF et encore, je n'ai pas compris la finalité.
> Je testerai le sandbox pour voir s'il est plus intéressant ou pas que Blade & Sorcery.


Je l'ai aussi fini hier soir. À la base je comptais juste me faire un niveau mais j'ai enchainé (parce que ça redeviens intéressant), puis un peu testé l'arène.
Un peu plus de 11h pour tout faire sans trop chercher à débloquer les bonus, mais je trouve qu'ils auraient du le faire plus court, il y a trop de redite à mon sens. Enfin ça va, ça reste largement tolérable.
Le niveau assez ouvert qui posait des problèmes de perfs à pas mal de monde était beaucoup moins catastrophique que celui avec la pluie sur mon ordi. Et en vidant la salle d'ennemis ça allait de mieux en mieux.

Concernant l'arène, y a plusieurs modes et du scoring, ça n'a pas été fait à moitié. Quand tout ça se sera un peu tassé, j'espère qu'ils ajouteront de nouveaux designs d'arènes et d'ennemis (moins probable).
Pour Hover Junkers ils ont continué à ajouter des choses longtemps après la sortie. Bon c'était pas terrible, mais on verra ce que ça donne là.

Le mode sandbox se débloque autrement, pas besoin de finir le jeu en fait. Je testerais ça par la suite.

----------


## nodulle

Je suis tombé sur rexr tout à l'heure. On dirait un genre de vorpx qui déporte l'image vers un téléphone dans un cardboard.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Oyooh

> Je l'ai aussi fini hier soir. À la base je comptais juste me faire un niveau mais j'ai enchainé (parce que ça redeviens intéressant), puis un peu testé l'arène.
> Un peu plus de 11h pour tout faire sans trop chercher à débloquer les bonus, mais je trouve qu'ils auraient du le faire plus court, il y a trop de redite à mon sens. Enfin ça va, ça reste largement tolérable.


Idem, je l'ai terminé hier soir.
J'ai bien aimé le jeu, mais c'est dommage que les environnements ne commencent à changer qu'à la fin (et pour des niveaux très courts comparé aux premiers).
D'autant plus quand il commence à y avoir un semblant de D.A intéressante.

Et je n'ai rien compris au scénario WTF  ::O: .

----------


## Gero

Du "gameplay" d'Half Life Alyx, 30 minutes avec 8 casques VR différents !

----------


## Brice2010

Mouais, on dirait une pub pour le hand tracking.

D'ailleurs, les technologies est exportable selon vous? J'ai un WMR (Acer machin truc), et ça me parait pas infaisable. En jeu, je peux utiliser mes manettes comme "caméra" pour voir une projection de la vie réelle. Je dois donc bien avoir des capteurs, ça doit être gérable d'en déterminer la position des doigts.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Mouais, on dirait une pub pour le hand tracking.
> 
> D'ailleurs, les technologies est exportable selon vous? J'ai un WMR (Acer machin truc), et ça me parait pas infaisable. En jeu, je peux utiliser mes manettes comme "caméra" pour voir une projection de la vie réelle. Je dois donc bien avoir des capteurs, ça doit être gérable d'en déterminer la position des doigts.


Bah d'un côté, c'est la raison d'être des Knuckles. Valve veut faire comme Nintendo.

----------


## vectra

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T54aGkkXfuc
> 
> Du "gameplay" d'Half Life Alyx, 30 minutes avec 8 casques VR différents !


Excellente vidéo, vraiment.
Les mecs font un long et détaillé comparo entre les casques et l'expérience qu'ils en retirent.
Grosso-modo, ils sont relativement sceptiques sur le Quest, surtout non-moddé.

----------


## 564.3

> Concernant l'arène, y a plusieurs modes et du scoring, ça n'a pas été fait à moitié. Quand tout ça se sera un peu tassé, j'espère qu'ils ajouteront de nouveaux designs d'arènes et d'ennemis (moins probable).


Bon je viens de scotcher quasi 2h dans l'arène… en fait c'est mieux que ce que je pensais  :;): 

Pour l'instant j'ai fini tous les trials et challenges en mode normal, et je crois que je vais me les refaire en hard avant d'aller à la chasse aux items pour le mode sandbox.
Finalement il y a pas mal de variété dans le setup des décors et la composition des vagues d'ennemis. Ils changent les obstacles et leur matière de façon assez intéressante, sans pour autant faire des choses trop délirantes.

Dans le mode sandbox il me manque pas mal de choses. Il faut récupérer des trucs dans les niveaux de la campagne.
Déjà pour le débloquer j'ai du faire la manip décrite sur le web, et parcourir le niveau à fond la caisse avec un objectif précis donne une perspective pas désagréable. J'ai zappé une tonne de trucs et trouvé un raccourcis au passage, c'était plié en quelques minutes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et je n'ai rien compris au scénario WTF .


J'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait grand chose à comprendre en fait  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mouais, on dirait une pub pour le hand tracking.
> 
> D'ailleurs, les technologies est exportable selon vous? J'ai un WMR (Acer machin truc), et ça me parait pas infaisable. En jeu, je peux utiliser mes manettes comme "caméra" pour voir une projection de la vie réelle. Je dois donc bien avoir des capteurs, ça doit être gérable d'en déterminer la position des doigts.


Ouais, c'est faisable avec n'importe quelle technologie de tracking. Le design serait un peu différent mais c'est tout.
Faut surtout accepter de faire un produit plus cher.

----------


## Brice2010

J'ai passé la soirée à essayer de mater un film en VR sur WMR sans succès. Vous avez une appli, un truc qui permet de mater dans de bonnes conditions? (type fausse salle de cinéma).
Edge permet de le faire en live par exemple sur youtube, moi je veux le faire sur une vidéo du PC.

----------


## nodulle

> J'ai passé la soirée à essayer de mater un film en VR sur WMR sans succès. Vous avez une appli, un truc qui permet de mater dans de bonnes conditions? (type fausse salle de cinéma).
> Edge permet de le faire en live par exemple sur youtube, moi je veux le faire sur une vidéo du PC.


Bigscreen  fonctionne très bien.

----------


## Erokh

Ou deoVR, sinon, qui gère très bien la 3D.

Bigscreen est super sympa, mais il a pas de lecteur vidéo intégré. Donc faut utiliser VLC ou autre en plus.

----------


## Redd

Hello

Je débarque sur le topic, car j'ai reçu un beau joujou de la part de mes collègues pour mon pot de départ (3615 MyLife) : un Oculus Quest.  ::wub:: 

Pour l'instant j'ai testé "Beat Saber" et "Pistol Wheep" et je suis sous le charme. Ainsi que les petits didacticiels géniaux. :;): 

Par contre, dans les jeux où il faut se déplacer soi même, je suis pas fan des téléportations et encore moins du stick (ça me donne la gerbe). J'ai une préférence pour les jeux où le personnage se déplace tout seul, comme sur un trail (ex : until dawn 2 sur PSVR). Vous connaissez un jeu d'horreur du même style ?

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Five Nights at Freedy's : Help Wanted peut correspondre à ce que tu cherches. Il n'y a pas de déplacement, tout se passe dans ton local et tu dois garder un oeil sur tout ce qui se passe autour de toi.

Par contre si tu cherches un truc du style Amnesia ou Alien Isolation, je crois pas qu'il y a de gros jeux comme ca sur le Quest.

----------


## Brice2010

Fovos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u-MnBsa9Gw qui m'avait laissé une bonne impression (d'ailleur il mériterait une review).
Tu cherches un jeu d'horreur histoire d'avoir un jeu d'horreur? Etant particulièrement fan ce ce style de jeu en VR, c'est justement en général le mouvement qui fait tout, ce qui explique qu'il n'y en ait pas réellement en déplacement auto. Ma vision des choses, c'est que dans un film, on t'impose un mouvement en tant que spectateur, et qu'il y a quand même des jump scare. En VR, l'avantage du jeu énorme sur le cinéma, c'est que t'es acteur de l'action en décidant toi même du mouvement. En dehors de ça, y'a aucun bénéfice. Donc ca ne pourrait quasiment pas marcher en auto move. Si c'est la nausée qui te gène plus que le déplacement en soi, sache que la cinétose disparait rapidement au bout de quelque séances de jeu, et que les jeux récents ont bien compris comment diminuer cet effet: dans les périodes de déplacement, les zones périphériques sont réduites ou obscurcies, ce qui réduit grandement cet effet.

Dans les jeux sans mouvements auxquels je pense tout de suite, y'a certains "escape game" comme I Expect you to die https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqw7mF80ywk, keep talking and nobody explode (un jeu coop avec un joueur portant le casque, et un avec le livret pour désamorcer)

Super Hot VR est un excellent FPS basé sur l'absence de mouvement, puisque le temps (et donc les tirs/coups ennemis) n'auront lieu que si tu bouges.

----------


## Redd

Je crois que Fovos n'existe pas sur le Quest.

Oui, un jeu d'horreur pour avoir peur. Pas forcément un jeu d'action horreur (même si ça me dérange pas non plus) mais je cherche des expériences immersives et qui font peur. J'avais adoré "Layers of Fear" sur PC tandis que les "Amnesia" sont trop difficiles pour moi.

Je ne suis pas forcément d'accord sur l'apport de la VR qui dépend uniquement du mouvement, à l'opposé d'un film. Dans un film, tu n'incarnes pas le personnage, donc tu es 100% spectacteur. Du coup les jump scare ont beaucoup moins d'effet. Justement, sur Layers of fear (ou même Alien Isolation), j'ai ressenti sur PC beaucoup plus de peur que quand je regarde n'importe quel film d'horreur (et pourtant j'adore les films d'horreur).

Je vais m'entrainer pour la cinétose, c'est certain. Mais pour le coup, dans "until dawn 2", le sentiment de peur et les jump scares fonctionnent très bien (chez moi en tout cas), bien que le jeu nous déplace tout seul via un chariot.

"excep you to die", je ne suis pas certain qu'il fasse peur. Mais le jeu en lui même m'intéresse beaucoup, pour d'autres raisons.


Super Hot VR, j'ai essayé mais pas fan du concept, tout original qu'il soit.



Merci pour ces conseils.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais "I expect you to die" c'est du puzzle/aventure statique mais très bien foutu.

Je ne suis pas trop fan des jeux d'horreur en général, mais j'ai bien aimé "A chair in a Room: Greenwater" qui est plus du puzzle/aventure à ambiance.
De ce que j'avais compris, le studio bossait sur une version Quest, mais ça n'a pas l'air sorti.

Ils ont aussi fait la série "The Exorcist: Legion VR" un peu dans le même genre mais plutôt sur le thème d'enquêtes.
Je n'ai fait que le début, mais au moins c'est sorti sur Quest: https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...47925211962268

----------


## 564.3

J'avais oublié de le signaler, mais depuis la fois où j'ai cru qu'on ne pouvait pas faire glisser les armes naturellement dans *Boneworks*, je me suis rendu compte que si…
Faut lacher le grip et ne tenir qu'avec l'index, et ça dépend si le manche est adapté. On peut taper contre un mur ou laisser faire la gravité pour changer sa prise sur le pied de biche, par exemple.

Sinon j'ai fini tous les trials en hard, et ça ne change pas grand chose en fait. Me reste à refaire les challenges.
Par ailleurs j'ai aussi débloqué quelques trucs pour le mode sandbox dans le début de la campagne. Je ne comprends pas comment marche ou à quoi sert le sorte de pistolet avec une cible couchée dessus et un truc holographique vert qui apparait. Ça va se finir à coup de recherche sur le net…

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour ceus qui ne l'ont pas vu, *Tetris Effect* est disponible sur l'EGS pour 14€ (il faut avoir le bon de 10€ fourni par défaut pour ces soldes)

C'est Tetris, ca a été fait l'équipe responsable de Rez Infinite, et c'est sûrement un des jeux les plus envoutants qu'il existe en VR. Mais bon, c'est compliqué à expliquer pourquoi, il faut me faire confiance (ou alors faire confiance à l'ensemble de l'industrie vu que le jeu se tape un 88/100 sur Metacritic)

Très très grosse expérience.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Par contre, faut être bon à Tetris, passé le 4e niveau du 1e palier, ça devient chaudbouillant tellement ça va vite.

----------


## 564.3

Concernant Tetris Effect, on parle un peu du gameplay dans le fil dédié https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...3%A9tat-second

Au final je n'y ai pas beaucoup rejoué une fois fini la campagne, alors que je suis plutôt du genre à faire du scoring.
Ça reste un bon jeu, mais quand je fais de la VR je préfère jouer à autre chose.

J'ai beaucoup plus poncé Beat Blocks VR, par exemple.

----------


## Baalim

> Pour ceus qui ne l'ont pas vu, *Tetris Effect* est disponible sur l'EGS pour 14€ (il faut avoir le bon de 10€ fourni par défaut pour ces soldes)
> 
> C'est Tetris, ca a été fait l'équipe responsable de Rez Infinite, et c'est sûrement un des jeux les plus envoutants qu'il existe en VR. Mais bon, c'est compliqué à expliquer pourquoi, il faut me faire confiance (ou alors faire confiance à l'ensemble de l'industrie vu que le jeu se tape un 88/100 sur Metacritic)
> 
> Très très grosse expérience.


Je viens de craquer à cause de ton commentaire  ::):

----------


## Fabiolo

> Je suis tombé sur rexr tout à l'heure. On dirait un genre de vorpx qui déporte l'image vers un téléphone dans un cardboard.


Pour revenir là-dessus, je viens de lire un test du truc qui confirme tous les doutes qu'on pouvait avoir sur cette pseudo techno. En gros ça envoi juste un rendu 360 (même pas stereo) à 40 fps sur un mobile, avec les contrôles du jeu d'origine (clavier ou manette).

Sauf que c'est présenté comme une révolution pour la VR sur leur site et que pas mal de gens risquent de se faire avoir et penser direct que la VR c'est naze alors qu'ils ne l'auront même pas testé au final.

----------


## moutaine

Pour avoir un vrai casque VR PC à "moindre" coût, VRidge est une solution.
Je l'ai essayé pour du Elite et du Eurotruck, et ça marchait très très bien.
par contre, on devient tributaire de la qualité du "casque" qui va accueillir le téléphone et de la résolution initiale du téléphone.
et une version démo du logicielle est disponible pour voir si le système fonctionne bien chez soi.

----------


## Fabiolo

Oui mais permettre de streamer des jeux déjà VR PC vers un mobile c'est une chose. Promettre de faire tourner en VR des jeux pas du tout prévus pour en est une autre.

D'ailleurs tu as essayé leur solution GameWarp?

----------


## moutaine

nope, je n'ai jamais testé ça.

----------


## Baalim

> Pour avoir un vrai casque VR PC à "moindre" coût, VRidge est une solution.
> Je l'ai essayé pour du Elite et du Eurotruck, et ça marchait très très bien.
> par contre, on devient tributaire de la qualité du "casque" qui va accueillir le téléphone et de la résolution initiale du téléphone.
> et une version démo du logicielle est disponible pour voir si le système fonctionne bien chez soi.


Intéressant, ça  :;):

----------


## Luthor

Salut tout le monde, promos chez Oculus avec, entre autres, Lone Echo et Robo Recall en promo \o/

----------


## Kaede

Hello,

Une erreur de prix, peut-être ?
Robo Recall n'est pas en promo chez moi, ni Lone Echo d'ailleurs  ::(: 

edit : pardon, j'ai pas vu la promo. Elle n'est indiquée de façon visible (avec taux de réduction, etc.) que quand on accède à la page du jeu  :;):  Bref, merci pour les bons plans !

----------


## Luthor

Ah si je confirme. Chaque pièce est 25 € environ  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Je les vois bien à 25€ aussi.
Timide leur promo quand même.

----------


## nicklacave

Oui le promos sur l'oculus store c'est jamais foufou.

----------


## vectra

Oui enfin, c'est 40€ le prix de base. La dernière promo c'était 30€ le Lone Echo pour fêter la conférence Oculus.

----------


## Luthor

Coucou tout le monde, du coup j'ai testé Robo Recall qui est je trouve super mais exigeant physiquement oO et une vraie tuerie graphique. Par contre Lone echo, aucun moyen d'avoir des sous titres ? J'ai peur de rater des dialogues, mon niveau d'anglais reste sommaire. Merci  ::): 

J'ai également pris le premier episode Vader Immortal, pas en promo. Ben l'univers est génial mais les interactions sont mineures. Heureusement il y a le dojo. Je pense en rester là et ne pas prendre les autres chapitres. Casque audio obligatoire, la spatialisation du son est efficace pour les attaques dans le dos  ::):

----------


## vectra

Robo Recall est un peu court mais c'est vraiment un des jeux les mieux réussis en VR, et probablement le plus joli quand on peut se payer les effets qui vont bien. Heureusement, il a un bon potentiel de replay et vieillit peu. Les mods permettent de l'étendre aussi...

Vader, c'est dommage de passer à côté, mais on en fait rapidement le tour quand-même.

----------


## Redd

Les épisodes 2 et 3 de Vader sont un peu plus funs,  car on utilise la force pour bouger les objets ou balancer les storm troopers dans les airs.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Defector* a 11 balles, j'ai envie de dire que ca doit valoir le coup.

----------


## Erokh

Je viens de craquer pour Lone Echo et Robo Recall. Depuis le temps qu'ils me faisaient de l'oeil!! Maintenant, il va falloir attendre de les télécharger, et... trouver le temps d'y jouer...

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... Par contre Lone echo, aucun moyen d'avoir des sous titres ? J'ai peur de rater des dialogues, mon niveau d'anglais reste sommaire ...


Lone Echo est *FULL Français* !!! Faut toujours faire le tour des menus avant de lancer un jeu  :;):

----------


## Jefiban

Je me suis pris Until you fall sans trop savoir à quoi m'attendre. J’adhère complétement! Un très bon petit jeu, très addictif, très bien fini, de quoi passer largement une dizaine d'heures dessus.

----------


## vectra

J'ai ragequit le jeu, mais il est très bien fait et globalement très apprécié.
Quoi, _je suis un connard_?  ::huh::

----------


## Luthor

Dingue oO J'ai bien tout mis en français mais à part les menus rien n'est en français.... Curieux. Je vais réinitialiser les options pour voir. Merci m'sieur !

----------


## Bopnc

> Dingue oO J'ai bien tout mis en français mais à part les menus rien n'est en français.... Curieux. Je vais réinitialiser les options pour voir. Merci m'sieur !


Il faut relancer le jeu pour que ce soit pris en compte. Sinon effectivement seuls les menus sont en français.

----------


## Kaede

Bon, je teste doucement des jeux un peu moins "modérés" que Beat Saber. J'ai pas encore été malade, mais je ne vais pas trop vite en besogne. J'ai testé un peu Ballistic NG (et en arrêtant assez rapidement sur un circuit custom, qui avait des dénivelés assez violents, et qui de toute façon ramait à fond), puis Distance, rien à signaler  ::):  Au final, la plus grosse gêne, je crois que c'est les yeux (et le fait d'avoir physiquement le casque sur la tronche).

Pour ceux qui ont déjà été mal (migraine ou sentiment de malaise ?) suite à du jeu, ça met longtemps à se manifester ? Ca vous est arrivé sur quel(s) jeu(x) ? Un jeu comme Wipeout Omega (avec ses looping), c'est quand même censé être gerbatoire, non ?
Vous faites des pauses toutes les demi-heures, ou vous vous en foutez totalement ?
Un jeu comme Descent, ou le plus récent Overload, ça passe en VR ? (comprendre : c'est tolérable) ?

----------


## 564.3

Il y a eu une discussion à ce sujet lors de la sortie de Boneworks, qui est plutôt dur sur l'Homme.

J'ai gardé l'intervention de malmoutt3 comme ref, mais voir le contexte aussi :
https://forum.canardpc.com/showthrea...4#post12651804

Sinon typiquement, les effets viennent quand il y a des mouvements de caméra bizarres et/ou inattendus.

----------


## vectra

> *Defector* a 11 balles, j'ai envie de dire que ca doit valoir le coup.


Réponse: oui!
C'est dommage qu'ils aient fait leur promo avec des visuels dignes de cabanes de forains, parce que le jeu est vraiment au poil. Varié, poli, fignolé aux petits oignons: rien à dire. Alors OK, c'est de l'action orienté casual, mais c'est bien fait.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de craquer pour Lone Echo et Robo Recall. Depuis le temps qu'ils me faisaient de l'oeil!! Maintenant, il va falloir attendre de les télécharger, et... trouver le temps d'y jouer...


Robo Recall se fait en quelques heures seulement, mais quelles heures  ::love:: 
Le potentiel de replay est très bon heureusement, sans parler des mods - bien que j'aie pas testé.

Lone Echo, je l'ai eu en promo à 30 euros, mais j'ai pas osé y toucher  :Emo:  Je ne suis pas digne  :Emo:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bon, je teste doucement des jeux un peu moins "modérés" que Beat Saber. J'ai pas encore été malade, mais je ne vais pas trop vite en besogne. J'ai testé un peu Ballistic NG (et en arrêtant assez rapidement sur un circuit custom, qui avait des dénivelés assez violents, et qui de toute façon ramait à fond), puis Distance, rien à signaler  Au final, la plus grosse gêne, je crois que c'est les yeux (et le fait d'avoir physiquement le casque sur la tronche).
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont déjà été mal (migraine ou sentiment de malaise ?) suite à du jeu, ça met longtemps à se manifester ? Ca vous est arrivé sur quel(s) jeu(x) ? Un jeu comme Wipeout Omega (avec ses looping), c'est quand même censé être gerbatoire, non ?
> Vous faites des pauses toutes les demi-heures, ou vous vous en foutez totalement ?
> Un jeu comme Descent, ou le plus récent Overload, ça passe en VR ? (comprendre : c'est tolérable) ?


J'ai pris le PSVR rien qu'à cause du patch VR de Wipeout Omega Collection. Le jeu propose une multitude d'option pour réduire la cinétose. Et par défaut, de mémoire, elle est activée.
Je n'ai pas eu de malaise dans les phases de looping, de sauts alors que mon bolide se déplace à toute berzingue. D'ailleurs, le rendu du jeu en VR est simplement sublime et le son binaural aide énormément aussi. Pour info, j'y joue avec une PS4 classique.
Par contre, tu peux avoir quelques gênes sur Redout (un mélange de F-Zero / Wipeout) tellement le bolide est bien trop rapide par rapport à Wipeout.

Pour Overload, ça passe si tu n'as pas de migraine dans sa version écran 2D.  ::):  Bon, après, ça dépend des gens.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Réponse: oui!
> C'est dommage qu'ils aient fait leur promo avec des visuels dignes de cabanes de forains, parce que le jeu est vraiment au poil. Varié, poli, fignolé aux petits oignons: rien à dire. Alors OK, c'est de l'action orienté casual, mais c'est bien fait.


Defector ne vaut pas Blood & Truth.

----------


## vectra

> Defector ne vaut pas Blood & Truth.


Blood & Truth ne vaut pas HL: Alyx


Kaede, faudrait que tu précises quand tu parles de jeux PSVR: j'ai été comme un idiot chercher sur Steam les titres dont tu parlais...

----------


## Kaede

> Kaede, faudrait que tu précises quand tu parles de jeux PSVR: j'ai été comme un idiot chercher sur Steam les titres dont tu parlais...


Ah, désolé.
Wipeout Omega est le seul jeu que j'ai cité qui n'est pas sur PC. J'ai cité Descent uniquement en référence au modèle de camera et de déplacement dans ce jeu.

T'es  un vrai fan, pour prendre un casque "pour" un seul jeu, MetalDestroyer !  ::):  Mais je comprends : à la base, sans Wipeout Omega sur PS4, je n'aurais peut-être pas acheté la console.
Tu as testé le mode VR de BallisticNG, pour comparer ?

----------


## 564.3

> Lone Echo, je l'ai eu en promo à 30 euros, mais j'ai pas osé y toucher  Je ne suis pas digne


Nan, t'as raison de te garder un petit matelas de bon jeux en cas de pénurie  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ah, désolé.
> Wipeout Omega est le seul jeu que j'ai cité qui n'est pas sur PC. J'ai cité Descent uniquement en référence au modèle de camera et de déplacement dans ce jeu.
> 
> T'es  un vrai fan, pour prendre un casque "pour" un seul jeu, MetalDestroyer !  Mais je comprends : à la base, sans Wipeout Omega sur PS4, je n'aurais peut-être pas acheté la console.
> Tu as testé le mode VR de BallisticNG, pour comparer ?


Oui, j'ai testé BallisticNG. Pas de cinétose non plus mais l'absence de cockpit détaillé et le rendu en pixel m'a fait laché le jeu.  ::):  
Par contre, je ne me souviens plus s'il propose des options pour réduire la cinétose.

----------


## Kaede

Oui, il y a 2-3 options. Et des cockpits (pas très beaux mais ça fait le job).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Blood & Truth ne vaut pas HL: Alyx
> 
> 
> Kaede, faudrait que tu précises quand tu parles de jeux PSVR: j'ai été comme un idiot chercher sur Steam les titres dont tu parlais...


Bah le problème de Defector, c'est qu'on le vend comme un jeu d'espionnage AAA en dévoilant l'un des meilleurs passage du jeu. Alors que la suite est vraiment bof tant au niveau graphique que sur le gameplay. Le côté dialogue avec les choix est finalement anecdotique. Et plus on avance dans l'histoire et plus ça part en sucette.

Alors que Blood & Truth, on a un vrai jeu AAA super fun du début jusqu'à la fin et on se prend à jouer à Néo / John Wick / Chow Yun Fat. Et malgré les limitations des PS Move, le jeu exploite plutôt bien les controlleurs. Alors que dans Defector, les intéractions avec le décor est minimale.

----------


## Erokh

Je sors d'une séance rapide de Robo Recall. J'ai du faire le tuto et le premier niveau. bein bon dieu c'est de la grosse balle!!
Un truc qui me dérange quand même: la force de mes gestes est démultipliée. Ça la fait dans beaucoup de jeux, mais c'est toujours un peu chiant.
Et autre chose, mais du à mon matos: l'angle des flingues n'est pas au top, parce que je joue en WMR (avec ReVive) sur un jeu pensé Rift.

Un dernier petit irritant: on ne peut pas se tourner sans se TP. Moi qui aime rester en face de mon PC par sécurité, ça m'embête un peu.

A part ça c'est du tout bon  ::): 

Sinon j'ai voulu essayer Lone Echo, mais j'ai pas réussi  cliquer sur les menus  ::unsure::

----------


## vectra

Ca doit être une limitation de Revive, parce que tu peux jouer en full roomscale à Robo Recall. C'est juste que t'as pas la place, et que le téléport permet de réussir de beaux combos.
J'ai joué un peu de ça quand j'avais le Quest, mais c'est juste que, encore une fois, sans repousser les murs, c'est trop dangereux.

----------


## Luthor

Je confirme, j'ai un WMR et je peux me tourner sans soucis.
Voir au niveau des réglages, ou peut être mettre à jour Revive ?

----------


## Erokh

Pour être clair: je peux me tourner comme je eux sur moi-même en vrai, mais mon perso ne va pas effectuer de rotation si je penche le joy sur la gauche ou la droite: je ne peux tourner qu'en me téléportant.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour être clair: je peux me tourner comme je eux sur moi-même en vrai, mais mon perso ne va pas effectuer de rotation si je penche le joy sur la gauche ou la droite: je ne peux tourner qu'en me téléportant.


Bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas cette options. Au pire c'est possible de l'ajouter dans n'importe quel jeu via OpenVRAdvancedSettings.
Mais je crois que ReVive passe directement par l'API de Microsoft pour les WMR, à vérifier.

----------


## Erokh

Retesté hier: je confirme ma contrainte. En plus de ça le "en face" a tendance à être décalé entre la réalité et le jeu, je comprends pas pourquoi: des fois ça marche ben, des fois c'est décalé.

Pour l'instant j'ai pas assez l'usage de la VR (ni assez de sous), mais si je change de casque, e meilleur candidat serait du coup un casque oculus, qui au final a le plus de garanties de compatibilité cross-platform. Ça me fait chier de le dire, mais ils sont en train de réussir leur coup ces connards, avec leur système fermé et leurs exclus  :tired: 

Après, je lance revive/les jeux oculus depuis Steam VR. Faudrait que j'essaye en les lancant directement, depuis oculus tray tools, pour voir.

----------


## Luthor

Bizarre, quand même. Perso voilà ce que je fais :
Je lance Steam, Oculus et revive via le bureau,
je lance ensuite l'environnement maison WMR, vérifie que tout est OK, puis lance SteamVR. De là je vais dans le menu Revive et lance le jeu.

On dirait au vu de tes symptômes que l'environnement et la cage WMR n'est pas trouvée, ou décalée, non ? Eventuellement et reconfigurant ta limite de jeu ?

----------


## Hideo

Quand tu te baisses, ca suit dans le jeu ? 

Ca ressemble pas mal a un soucis d'ancrage, ton casque pourrais avoir du mal a se referencer par rapport a ton espace. 
Plus de lumiere ou des elements bien contrastant dans la piece peuvent aider.

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Salut les addicts,

J'ai besoin d'une info siouplai. 

La version Steam de Dirt Rallye 2.0 fonctionne-t-elle bien à ce jour avec la VR ? Parce que je sais qu'au lancement du jeu ce n'était pas le cas.

Et puis votre avis sur le jeu en VR pour ceux qui l'ont parcouru ?

À bientôt !

----------


## 564.3

UploadVR a posté les titres nominés pour son Best of 2019 (refs vers articles par titre), des fois qu'on en ait raté:

– A Fisherman’s Tale (puzzle/aventure, toutes les plateformes)
– Asgard’s Wrath (RPG, Oculus Rift)
– Blood & Truth (action/aventure style agents spéciaux, PSVR)
– Boneworks (action/puzzle/aventure basé sur l'interaction physique, Steam)
– Ghost Giant (puzzle/plateforme mignon 3e personne, PSVR et bientôt Quest)
– Gorn (combat au corps à corps en arène, PC)
– No Man’s Sky (exploration spatiale/planétaire avec crafting, PC et PSVR)
– Pistol Whip (jeu de rythme/shooter, PC et Quest)
– Vacation Simulator (exploration/puzzle, toutes les plateformes)
– Wolves in the Walls (expérience narrative gratuite, Oculus Rift)

Évidemment ils n'ont pas remis les jeux comme Beat Saber et autres nominés en 2018.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La version Steam de Dirt Rallye 2.0 fonctionne-t-elle bien à ce jour avec la VR ? Parce que je sais qu'au lancement du jeu ce n'était pas le cas.
> Et puis votre avis sur le jeu en VR pour ceux qui l'ont parcouru ?


Les problèmes principaux ont été réglés, mais ça reste un jeu très gourmand.
Ma review Steam (en Anglouiche): https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/...mended/690790/

Un de mes GOTY quand même  :Halmet: 

Edit: et un canard était en demi-finale de coupe du monde en jouant en VR, voir la discussion à ce sujet
https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12656712

----------


## Erokh

> Quand tu te baisses, ca suit dans le jeu ? 
> 
> Ca ressemble pas mal a un soucis d'ancrage, ton casque pourrais avoir du mal a se referencer par rapport a ton espace. 
> Plus de lumiere ou des elements bien contrastant dans la piece peuvent aider.


Je n'ai aucun problème sur les autres jeux. Et le casque est toujours bien repéré par rapport aux limites fixées dans la config wmr.





> Bizarre, quand même. Perso voilà ce que je fais :
> Je lance Steam, Oculus et revive via le bureau,
> je lance ensuite l'environnement maison WMR, vérifie que tout est OK, puis lance SteamVR. De là je vais dans le menu Revive et lance le jeu.
> 
> On dirait au vu de tes symptômes que l'environnement et la cage WMR n'est pas trouvée, ou décalée, non ? Eventuellement et reconfigurant ta limite de jeu ?


 ptete lancer revive avant le wmr home peut être à tester, ouais.

Sinon c'est vraiment juste une histoire d'orientation , pas de position.

De mon expérience ça ressemble vraiment à un souci de détection du "nord" entre wmr et oculus. A savoir que ma zone de jeux est plus large que longue (ce qui est pratique pour bouger les bras, au final) , mais il n'est pas impossible que revive/l'oculus prenne par défaut la zone la plus longue comme étant le "Nord". Tests à poursuivre, du coup.

----------


## Jefiban

Je viens partager une petite infos, que je surkiffe personnellement.

Etant adepte de sport, j'adore bouger et transpirer dans le casque. Ma femme a eu la grande idée de m'acheter des lestes pour les avant-bras. Et j'ai l'heureuse surprise de constater que ça apporte une grande touche de réalisme et d'immersion lorsque je joue à un jeu tel que GORN, B&S ou Until you fall. Fini les moulinettes de bras ou poignet et c'est très immersif.

Voila, Bonne année à tous.

Edit : C'est vrai lester les extrémités n'est pas conseillé sur du travail à long terme ou endurance. Il s'agit là de ne les porter qu’occasionnellement, sur certains jeux. Je pense que l'impact est nul sur mon temps de jeu... Cela dit, il n'est en effet peut être pas prudentde les porter si vous ne faites pas ou peu de sport. Tendinite bonjour!

----------


## Erokh

Attention : mettre trop lourd sur les extrémités des membres flingue les articulations. Je ne sais plus quel est le chiffre max qu'on m'avait donné, mais ça doit être genre 200gr (sur les chevilles, en plus).

----------


## eeepc35

J'ai plus acces au Home Steam avec mon Oculus, quand je lance SteamVR je reste dans la plaine avec le beau ciel etoilé, et c'est tout

Any ideas ?

----------


## Jefiban

Eeepc35 quelle utilisation fais tu du home steam? Je vois pas bien l'utilité des home.

J'avais adoré la démo de contagion VR, le jeu se prend des avis très moyens sur steam, quelqu'un l'a fait?

----------


## vectra

Perso, je passe *toujours* par le desktop pour lancer le jeu directement à partir de l'interface Steam standard. C'est totalement lisible.
De plus, le jeu reste accessible par la suite via l'interface Oculus.

----------


## 564.3

Pas trop fan des "homes" en général, je préfère avoir quelque chose le plus léger possible. Le menu "système" dans l'environnement vide fait largement le boulot, et est personnalisable avec des overlays (ReVive, OpenVRAdvancedSettings & co).

Je lance seulement le Home Steam pour regarder des environnements ou faire joujou 3x l'an, il y a une option pour désactiver son lancement automatique.
Essaie déjà de le lancer manuellement, c'est peut-être simplement l'option de démarrage automatique qui est décochée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'avais adoré la démo de contagion VR, le jeu se prend des avis très moyens sur steam, quelqu'un l'a fait?


La démo avait tendance à ramer chez moi, du coup je ne l'ai pas acheté.

----------


## Erokh

> J'ai plus acces au Home Steam avec mon Oculus, quand je lance SteamVR je reste dans la plaine avec le beau ciel etoilé, et c'est tout
> 
> Any ideas ?


Appuie sur un joy de manette, ça devrait faire apparaître le menu Steam dans la zone étoilée. De là tu pourras lancer tes appli ou lancer la home Steam.

----------


## eeepc35

salut

J'ai accès au menu steam, mais comment lancer le home ?

Après, je dis pas que c'est utile, mais si ça se lance pas (j'y avais accès au début) c'est que mon installation soft foire qq part ?

ok, trouvé dans le menu caché, sorry.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Bonjour les zamis je cherche des jeux auxquels on peut jouer (ou au moins expérimenter) assez rapidement, pour montrer la VR à des gens.
Ça fait une semaine que je reçois du monde (toujours les mêmes : ils en redemandent  :^_^: ) et j'ai fait tester :
Oculus First Contact
Beat Saber
Superhot VT
Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes
Lone Echo (pour montrer que c'est joli et comment on s'y prendn pour se mouvoir)
Robo Recall
Space Engine
Google Earth
Job Simulator
Tilt Brush
Aircar

Et, en non interactif :
Surge
Lost
Dear Angelica

Je compte faire essayer :
Audica : quoiqu'efficace, a l'air un peu moins fun que beat saber (j'ai juste fait 2 chansons)
Until you Fall : j'ai essayé 20 minutes, c'est assez immersif mais moyen fun pour diverses raisons
The Climb : même si c'est un peu chiant d'avoir à gérer la magnésie et l'endurance dans le cadre d'un "show off".

Avez-vous d'autres suggestions ? De préférences pas d'animations rapides, car moi-même comme mes invités sont rapidements sujets au mal de mer (ils l'ont expérimenté sur Lone Echo).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Alors, tu peux leur faire tester :
* Pistol Whip
* Space Pirate Trainer
* Blade & Sorcery + mods The Outer Rim (Star Wars)
* Vox Machina (bon c du PvP, mais y a du PvE pour s'entrainer)
* ROM: Extraction (par les dévs de Firewall: Zero Hour)
* The Lab (si tu ne l'as pas fait)
* War Robots VR
* Fast Action Hero
* Vader Immortal (en mode Dojo)

----------


## Erokh

Je rajoute gorn: entre les animations, la surpuissance du perso etc, c'est un bon moyen faire du show-off.
The lab aussi, évidemment. Notamment le titre a l'arc qui est toujours fun.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Merci ! J'avais oublié d'ajouter The Lab, mais je l'ai déjà présenté.
Pour Pistol Whip la caméra qui avance tout le temps c'est pas très gerbe-safe hélas.

Je vais voir le reste !

----------


## Fabiolo

A fisherman's tale aussi si ils aiment les énigmes.

----------


## Luthor

Batman VR a toujours fait son petit effet,quand il s'agit de mettre son costume  ::):  Les gens adorent !

----------


## Hideo

> A fisherman's tale aussi si ils aiment les énigmes.


Je plussois. Le jeu est relativement court (2 petites heures) utilise bien la VR et vous pouvez faire tourner le casque a chaque énigmes / salles pour que tout le monde en profite. 
Les autres ecoutent, regardent et balancent leurs idées. Et vous aurez reelement termine un jeu, avec le petit sentiment d'accomplissement qui va avec.

----------


## Luthor

Oui mais alors le niveau du phare, le dernier, quel enfer. Je n'ai toujours pas compris la méthode pour allumer les lampes. J'y suis arrivé via un bug.

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

Salut les canards ^^

Je souhaite de mettre à la VR mais je suis un peu perdu avec les casques.
Je ne supporte pas Facebook donc cela exclu de fait toute la gamme oculus.

Sachant que je souhaite plutôt acheter un casque haut de gamme histoire de pouvoir le garder un moment sans qu'il ne soit trop rapidement obsolète
je me retrouve à devoir choisir entre les produits Vive et Steam.

Le casque de steam à l'air vraiment top mais ne permet pas de se débarrasser du fils contrairement aux casques Vive. Du coté de Vive le Cosmos me fait de l'œil
car j'aime bien l'idée de pouvoir jouer sans base Steam VR.

Du coup voici mes question :

- Est ce que la techno "hybride" du Galaxy permet de jouet directement a des jeux Steam ? Sans avoir à acheter de base Steam VR.
- Est ce que les contrôleurs de Steam que l'on peu acheté seuls sont compatible avec le Cosmos ?
- Est ce que les problèmes de tracking du Cosmos sont résolut ? Pour l'éclairage au pire je laisse la lumière allumé.
- Dans quelle mesure est ce que le fait d'avoir un câble dans le dos est t'il une gène ?

Merci d'avance et désolé pour les questions de noob .... j'ai passé un nombre d'heure conséquent mais je n'arrive pas à être certain de moi n'ayant jamais eu en ma possession de casque VR
et au vu de la somme que je prévois d'y mettre je tiens à ne pas me tromper sur mon choix.
Si un autre casque que ces deux là vous semble plus adapté (le 1440 px étant un critère) n'hésitez pas à faire la remarque.

----------


## Hideo

T'excuse pas, on la pour ca  :;): 




> Salut les canards ^^
> Du coup voici mes question :
> 
> - Est ce que la techno "hybride" du Galaxy permet de jouet directement a des jeux Steam ? Sans avoir à acheter de base Steam VR. Oui, moyennant quelques manips tous les casques peuvent jouer a tous les jeux sans expections
> - Est ce que les contrôleurs de Steam que l'on peu acheté seuls sont compatible avec le Cosmos ? Non pour le moment, mais le cosmos est sense etre compatible avec les Base Station dans un avenir proche du coup probablement.
> - Est ce que les problèmes de tracking du Cosmos sont résolut ? Pour l'éclairage au pire je laisse la lumière allumé. Je ne crois pas. Pour le moment le cosmos est tres peu recommandable, a voir si avec des Base Station c'est mieux mais pour le prix du casque + bases, vaut mieux partir sur l'Index 
> - Dans quelle mesure est ce que le fait d'avoir un câble dans le dos est t'il une gène ? Ca depend des joueurs. La majorite des jeux sont conscients du cable qui traine et font un effort pour ne pas demander de trop tourner sur sois meme. Plus tu joues plus tu apprends a le gerer inconsciemment et a l'oublier. Les solution sans fils sont pour le moment assez limite, encore plus si tu ne veux pas des produits FB, il te reste seulement le Vive avec un adaptateur.


En oubliant les produit Occulus : si tu as les tunes et la patience go Index. Le casque est solide, la Gen 2 est probablement pas pour tout de suite et il fait tout mieux que les autres.

Sinon ce n'est qu'un monde de compromis.
Je dirais go Vive (pro), il peut se trouver pour un prix correct en seconde main, compatible avec les knucles (manettes de l'Index avec le tracking des doigts) et tu pourras éventuellement y ajouter le sans fil et meme si la reso est aujourd'hui relativement basse il fait le taff.

Si tu trouves un Samsung Odyssey + a moins de 300 euros ca peut également etre intéressant, pas de bases et un casque repute solide. Mais c'est un WMR et la plateforme est clairement pas futur-proof.

Le segment moyen/haut de gamme est pas tres bien servi avec seulement le Cosmos / Reverb (que je conseille uniquement si principalement de la simu).

----------


## Fabiolo

Perso je ne conseillerai pas le cosmos. Alors c'est vrai que j'ai pas testé la version commerciale du casque, mais le tracking n'était pas fou et en terme de confort, entre les contrôleurs qui pèsent 3 tonnes avec les piles et le casque qui est gênant sur le visage je trouve, c'est vraiment pas le meilleur que j'ai testé (quant je parle de test, c'est en utilisation dev, pas 5 mn sur un salon).

C'est vrai que c'est dommage que l'index ne soit pas compabible avec le sans fil, mais bon le vivepro + sans fil c'est 1800€. Mais bon si tu as les moyens, après tu peux aussi claquer des sous pour des knuckles qui sont compatibles avec le vive pro. 

ça te fait une config à + 2000€ mais aussi bien que l'index et sans fil.

Sinon non, tu ne peux pas utiliser des knucles sans les bases, donc ton cosmos ne le verra pas.

Sinon un cosmos à 600€ + du wireless à 300 + des bases steam à 300 et des knucles à 300, ça peut te revenir à 1500, c'est plus abordable mais reste le soucis du tracking du cosmos.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

D'ailleurs, en voulant s'interdire de prendre quoique se soit de chez Facebook (pas forcément le casque, mais plus pour la ludothèque), tu zappes certaines exclus :
- Robo Recall, 
- Lone Echo, 
- Arktika.1, 
- StormLand, 
- Asgard Wrath, 
- Bullet Train,
- Star Wars Vader Immortal Ep 1 à 3
- Defector,
- From Other Suns
- Edge of Nowhere
etc...

----------


## Jefiban

Oui il est dommage d'exclure les casques oculus finalement... ils sont pour moi le meilleur rapport qualité/prix et possèdent des exclus de grandes qualités. Vu le peu de jeux, dommage de s'en priver d’office.

----------


## vectra

Je trouve suicidaire de mettre 1000 euros et plus dans un setup VR sans avoir pu tester avec les mains et les noeuils ce qu'est vraiment la VR de nos jours. Je dirais que s'offrir un WMR d'occasion dans les 100 balles pour tester quelques jeux est encore un moyen pas trop mauvais pour se faire une idée en étant conscient des limites du casque, sachant que les licences de jeux nécessaires pour faire des tests pertinents, ben ça va être significativement plus cher.

Tu dis détester Facebook: je comprends bien, moi aussi. Pas de bol, c'est de loin le meilleur rapport qualité-prix en ce moment, et également les meilleurs jeux exclusifs. Egalement, certainement le casque le mieux fini et abouti à destination des débutants. Les casques plus chers ne sont pas des arnaques, mais c'est juste qu'ils offrent du confort supplémentaire (visuel, ergonomie, résol, etc) sans pour autant offrir de technologies de rupture. Les casques oculus de 2019 ont tendance à mettre la pâtée aux casques Vive de 2017, pourtant vendus plus du double: ça me semble donc malvenu d'investir des sous dans la VR en se persuadant qu'on en aura pour son argent dans la durée. Je pense qu'on est nombreux à attendre des casques "Gen 2" qui marquent une nouvelle étape dans la VR: si un jour ils sortent, y'a pas un seul casque actuel qui sera regretté.

Tous les jeux achetés sur Steam passent sur absolument tous les casques VR, si c'est ta question. Et particulièrement bien sur les casques Oculus, pour lesquels une version spéciale est disponible sur Steam.

Oui, le cable fait chier dans les jeux qui se jouent debout. Mais on peut s'y faire avec un peu de discipline ou des accessoires. Le wireless me semble limité à certains modèles, et perso je ne suis pas confortable à l'idée d'accrocher un four à micro-ondes sur ma tête pendant quelques heures. Il y a aussi des jeux bluffants qui se jouent assis, je pense à toutes les simus notamment.

Pour moi, la priorité est encore de trouver des jeux auxquels tu vas accrocher. Dans ce cas, prendre un setup VR qui correspondra le mieux à l'usage prolongé que tu veux en faire.

On n'a pas parlé du PC, mais y'a intérêt à avoir un bon CPU pour les casques sans station de base en particulier, et un GPU performant dans tous les cas, encore plus pour les casques aux meilleures résolutions. Les HP reverb et autres pimax requièrent des PCs bien chers...

----------


## 564.3

La gen 2 sera peut-être pour 2022, c'était la dernière date annoncée Abrash, mais il a laissé tomber ses prévisions au dernier OC.
Au pire il y aura probablement un rafraîchissement du matos PC des leaders actuels, le cycle de 3 ans m'a l'air pas mal.

Pour le Vive Cosmos, faut voir ce que HTC va sortir comme module pour le support du système de tracking de Valve. Idéalement faudrait qu'ils fassent un package dédié.
En tous cas je ne l'achèterais pas en l'état. Les mecs de Tested qui ont fait une vidéo sur HL:Alyx récemment étaient assez déçus du tracking et des controleurs.

Valve travaille sur un module sans fil pour l'Index, mais comme pour tout ils bricolent indéfiniment jusqu'à ce qu'ils soient contents du résultat. Sinon ça fini dans leur placard de projets abandonnés. Donc faut pas trop compter dessus.
De toute façon l'Index est en rupture de stock, tu peux toujours te mettre en liste d'attente en continuant de réfléchir.

En tous cas si t'as un peu de budget, je vois pas trop l'intérêt de prendre un vieux WMR. Faut au moins prendre un Odyssey+ en import, Amazon US le livre en France par exemple (un peu moins de 300€ en soldes, tout compris), voir https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12665358
D'ailleurs on devrait plutôt discuter matos dans la section dédiée.

Edit: Sinon je ne pense pas que WMR soit vraiment mort, des mecs de chez HP disaient qu'une nouvelle révision était en chantier. À voir si c'est seulement de la R&D ou si ça va aboutir à quelque chose de sérieux. Je parierais qu'ils gardent ça en embuscade pour leurs nouvelles Xbox aussi, même s'ils font une com' opposée pour l'instant vu que Sony n'est pas prêt de sortir le PSVR2. Selon l'évolution du marché, ils dégaineront dans la foulée.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah tiens c'est une bonne nouvelle si les WMR sont pas abandonnés. Plus il y a de monde qui travaille dans le domaine mieux c'est.  ::): 




> Oui mais alors le niveau du phare, le dernier, quel enfer. Je n'ai toujours pas compris la méthode pour allumer les lampes. J'y suis arrivé via un bug.


Le plus gros soucis que j'avais eu avec ce niveau est du au tracking foireux des WMR quand on a plus les bras devant, c'était compliqué de regarder ce qu'il faut faire tout en voyant les mains faire n'importe quoi.  :Emo: 




> Je souhaite de mettre à la VR mais je suis un peu perdu avec les casques.


As-tu pu essayer déjà ?
Sinon bah, même chose que les autres pour répondre à tes questions.
Si ça t'intéresse il y aura peut-être prochainement un Odyssey+ en vente ici.  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

> En tous cas si t'as un peu de budget, je vois pas trop l'intérêt de prendre un vieux WMR. Faut au moins prendre un Odyssey+ en import, Amazon US le livre en France par exemple (un peu moins de 300€ en soldes, tout compris), voir https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12665358
> D'ailleurs on devrait plutôt discuter matos dans la section dédiée.
> 
> Edit: Sinon je ne pense pas que WMR soit vraiment mort, des mecs de chez HP disaient qu'une nouvelle révision était en chantier. À voir si c'est seulement de la R&D ou si ça va aboutir à quelque chose de sérieux. Je parierais qu'ils gardent ça en embuscade pour leurs nouvelles Xbox aussi, même s'ils font une com' opposée pour l'instant vu que Sony n'est pas prêt de sortir le PSVR2. Selon l'évolution du marché, ils dégaineront dans la foulée.


L'idée, c'est surtout de permettre au coin-coin de tester des jeux et de voir si la VR lui plait.
Mon Lenovo Explorer reconditionné (160€) était bien limité, mais il m'a permis de tester dans d'assez bonnes conditions un certain nombre de jeux. Je me suis alors dit: "la VR c'est plutôt bien, mais je ne peux pas vraiment en profiter avec ce casque". En passant au Rift S, j'ai bien gagné en confort et en clarté et en précision, mais c'est pas pour autant que les caractéristiques de ma VR ont été multipliées par deux; alors que le prix a été multiplié par trois.

Ca me parait un peu fou de mettre 2000 euros dans un setup VR, en comptant la CG et les jeux kivontbien, tout ça pour se rendre compte que la cinétose est indomptable ou qu'il n'y a pas assez de choix ou de durée de vie dans les jeux qui l'intéressent. Les limites de résolution / FOV sont également assez fortes, etc, etc...


J'ai un peu peur que le WMR ne se relève pas de sitôt. Pour rattraper l'énorme retard pris sur tout le monde, il leur faudrait un véritable _aggiornamento_. Au mieux, quelques MAJ pour corriger des bugs et mettre une feature par-ci par-là... A supposer que MS décide de courir derrière Sony, il faudrait au moins que Sony sorte la PS5 et son PSVR2: comme tu le dis bien, ce n'est pas pour tout de suite. J'espère qu'on aura au moins un refresh de nos casques entretemps.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> L'idée, c'est surtout de permettre au coin-coin de tester des jeux et de voir si la VR lui plait.
> Mon Lenovo Explorer reconditionné (160€) était bien limité, mais il m'a permis de tester dans d'assez bonnes conditions un certain nombre de jeux.


Acheter d'occasion pour revendre à peu près au même prix si jamais, ça fait l'affaire.
Pour ma part j'ai acheté un rift cv 1 à 190€ ici même à un canard, j'en suis très satisfait.

----------


## vectra

> Acheter d'occasion pour revendre à peu près au même prix si jamais, ça fait l'affaire.


C'est l'idée.
Au pire, tu veux t'en débarrasser vite et tu brades de 20%: tu ne perds pas beaucoup... A condition de ne pas se faire avoir à l'achat!

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

Merci pour vos conseils ^^

Bon du coup j'ai faillis prendre l'Index mais au dernier moment j'ai réalisé que en fait j'étais pas près à y mettre plus de 1000 boules >_<
J'imagine que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir déjà ressenti cette sensation de "Stop, je suis en train de faire une connerie sous le coup de la hype.".

Bon du coup vu qu'on attends une grosse évolution technologique dans quelques années j'ai décidé de prendre un HTC Vive "classique".
Ouais être anti Facebook a un prix. Tant pis. (Croyez bien que sinon j'aurais pris le Rift S).
Pour les contrôleurs de doigts je verrais plus tard du coup. Tant pis aussi.
Pour les câbles en fait ça à l'air de passer. Donc pas besoin du module.

Pour le coup j'achèterais quand même probablement des jeux Occulus de manière occasionnelle mais le casque je voulais vraiment pas.

Oui j'ai déjà essayé. Avec le casque playstation à la FNAC et chez une amie. Et avec je sais plus quoi comme casque dans une salle VR.

Encore merci pour vos conseils  ::):

----------


## vectra

Peu importe le pouvoir de nuisance de Facebook sur son résosocio, il ne fait rien de pire que ses concurrents dans le segment VR pour le moment.
Tu ne sais peut-être pas tout ce que tu t'infliges en contrepartie...

----------


## ExPanda

> (le 1440 px étant un critère)





> j'ai décidé de prendre un HTC Vive "classique".


Euh...  ::mellow:: 

Je trouve ça dommage de partir sur un "vieux" Vive en 2020. A pas cher en occasion pourquoi pas à la limite, mais sinon tu as vraiment tout d'ancienne génération avec ce casque.
Franchement si tu avais prévu d'y mettre dans les 400€, respire un bon coup, arrête avec ton blocage sur FB et prends un Rift S. Au pire si il faut obligatoirement rattacher un compte t'en fais un bidon tout vide qui ne servira qu'à ça.

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> Euh... 
> 
> Je trouve ça dommage de partir sur un "vieux" Vive en 2020. A pas cher en occasion pourquoi pas à la limite, mais sinon tu as vraiment tout d'ancienne génération avec ce casque.
> Franchement si tu avais prévu d'y mettre dans les 400€, respire un bon coup, arrête avec ton blocage sur FB et prends un Rift S. Au pire si il faut obligatoirement rattacher un compte t'en fais un bidon tout vide qui ne servira qu'à ça.


Oui je sais, c'est pas cohérent  ::(: 
Comme dit précédemment j'ai réalisé que je n'étais  pas mettre autant que je pensais le faire au départ.
Je sais bien que le Rift S est tout indiqué. En fait j'aurais bien aimé un bon casque pour du gaming dans la gamme de prix entre 400 et 800 mais à part le Cosmos qui les vaux pas y a rien.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Peu importe le pouvoir de nuisance de Facebook sur son résosocio, il ne fait rien de pire que ses concurrents dans le segment VR pour le moment.
> Tu ne sais peut-être pas tout ce que tu t'infliges en contrepartie...


Euh, bloquer son store aux autres casques est quant même le pire truc à mes yeux.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Oui je sais, c'est pas cohérent 
> Comme dit précédemment j'ai réalisé que je n'étais  pas mettre autant que je pensais le faire au départ.
> Je sais bien que le Rift S est tout indiqué. En fait j'aurais bien aimé un bon casque pour du gaming dans la gamme de prix entre 400 et 800 mais à part le Cosmos qui les vaux pas y a rien.


Franchement le Vive classique est pas top. A moins d'acheter le headstrap, il n'est pas confortable et il n'y a pas de casque audio. De plus le sweetspot (la zone où tu vois net dans les lentilles) est minuscule, t'obligeant à bouger la tête et non les yeux pour regarder autour de toi. Pour finir tu l'auras d'occaze et les trackpad de ses contrôleurs seront sûrement complètement pétés car ils ont une qualité de fabrication exécrable.
Part plutôt sur un samsung odyssey + tant qu'à faire, si tu le trouves, ou prends le aux states.
Sinon tu peux toujours commander un index, le tester et le renvoyer si ça te plait pas. Pour le vive pro, je tenterais pas, mais si tu le trouves d'occaze, fonce.

----------


## vectra

> Euh, bloquer son store aux autres casques est quant même le pire truc à mes yeux.


Je pense qu'il était surtout bloqué par la réputation de Facebook par rapport aux réseaux sociaux, à l'intrusivité dans la vie privée, l'ingérence politique et autre. Non qu'on n'y pense pas, mais on n'y est clairement pas encore.
Pour l'instant, l'état des lieux en VR, ce sont des magnats qui jettent des liasses de billets dans un puits à R&D, en espérant qu'un produit hégémonique en sorte dans dix ans à destination du très grand public, et plus des geeks. Et si c'est pour drainer massivement la faune qui vit chez Facebook & instagram, peut-être que l'âge d'or de la VR se déroule justement maintenant ou dans un futur très proche, mais plus à ce moment-là.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Je pense qu'il était surtout bloqué par la réputation de Facebook par rapport aux réseaux sociaux, à l'intrusivité dans la vie privée, l'ingérence politique et autre. Non qu'on n'y pense pas, mais on n'y est clairement pas encore.
> Pour l'instant, l'état des lieux en VR, ce sont des magnats qui jettent des liasses de billets dans un puits à R&D, en espérant qu'un produit hégémonique en sorte dans dix ans à destination du très grand public, et plus des geeks. Et si c'est pour drainer massivement la faune qui vit chez Facebook & instagram, peut-être que l'âge d'or de la VR se déroule justement maintenant ou dans un futur très proche, mais plus à ce moment-là.


Facebook c'est pas uniquement son réseau social, c'est le rachat de plein de petites sociétés.
Quand ils peuvent, ils récoltent tes infos lorsque tu navigues sur le net. Ils ont des trackers, des partenariats et d'autres moyens de le faire, pas besoin d'aller sur Facebook. Même les gens non inscrits sur Facebook ont un compte facebook, tout cela n'est qu'une façade pour récolter des données et faire de la pub, voir plus. Google ne fait pas mieux, mais c'est pas une raison. D'ailleurs je n'arrive pas à me séparer de l'exe Oculus qui démarre à chaque fois que j'allume mon ordi et qui revient sans cesse. Ca m'étonnerait qu'il ne soit là que pour m'aider à démarrer les jeux Oculus  ::trollface:: 

Quand on y pense quoi de mieux que la VR pour récolter des données personnelles et intimes ? 
Actuellement, grâce aux smartphone, aux montres, aux OS et à d'autres choses, on a des caméras (vous vous souvenez du scandale des premières caméras du Rift ?), un micro, une puce GPS, les empreintes digitales, et même faciale qu'on donne grâce aux photos, et puis les comptes perso qui donnent des infos vis à vis de ce qu'on écrit, ce que on recherche à un instant T sur internet ou consomme (appli, achat sur le net). Petite aparté, beaucoup de meyrdes comme les appli qui apposent des filtres sur votre visage ont en dehors de la pub, pour but de récupérer votre visage. Penser au fait que gmail garde toute les images envoyées de et sur votre mail depuis sa création. Tout ça, sans oublier les rythmes du sommeil sur certains smartphones, les alarmes, les agendas, et le rythme cardiaque. En croisant les trajets et tout un tas de données on obtient déjà un profil assez précis.

La nouveauté c'est la taille, la biomécanique (façon d'utiliser son corps), la direction du regard et sa profondeur, voir empreinte rétinienne, qui donneront des informations non négligeables pour la réaction aux stimulus. Par exemple comment réagis la personne à la peur, à du contenu publicitaire. Et bientôt d'autres données biologique comme les émotions avec la gen 2.
En croisant toute ses infos et en espionnant le consommateur on pourra cerner son profil de manière extrêmement précise et instantanée.

Dans cette démarche de récupération de données, la VR est un graal, tout comme la voiture autonome (des caméras dans tout les coins de rue, qui n'en rêverait pas ?) et c'est tout à fait logique que le groupe Facebook qui a racheté pas mal de boites à ces fins, veuille a présent créer son propre OS grâce à l'exemple Google.

Alors je pense pas que Steam soit innocent, mais en l'occurence, Facebook et google sont aujourd'hui le fer de lance de ces boites privées qui nous emmènent dans un futur dystopique. A mon avis, il faut combattre le concept avant tout, et ne pas se focaliser sur une boite.
Même si facebook a énormément fait pour la VR, on ne peut le réfuter, il ne faut pas se voiler la face quant à leurs intentions et leurs pratiques actuelles.

----------


## vectra

> Facebook c'est pas uniquement son réseau social, c'est le rachat de plein de petites sociétés.
> Quand ils peuvent, ils récoltent tes infos lorsque tu navigues sur le net. Ils ont des trackers, des partenariats et d'autres moyens de le faire, pas besoin d'aller sur Facebook. Même les gens non inscrits sur Facebook ont un compte facebook, tout cela n'est qu'une façade pour récolter des données et faire de la pub, voir plus. Google ne fait pas mieux, mais c'est pas une raison.


Que Facebook soit iconique ne change rien à cet état de fait; je dirais même que Google est plusieurs crans devant, entre son moteur de recherches et Androïd (etc, etc, etc). Comme tu le dis plus bas d'ailleurs.




> D'ailleurs je n'arrive pas à me séparer de l'exe Oculus qui démarre à chaque fois que j'allume mon ordi et qui revient sans cesse. Ca m'étonnerait qu'il ne soit là que pour m'aider à démarrer les jeux Oculus


Moi si; il me suffit de désactiver un service je crois.

De base, Steam ne fait pas mieux, et on a déjà été prévenus de toute la télémétrie qu'il effectuait quand on jouait dans son écosystème.
Steam a pour lui de ne pas avoir de réseau social avec lequel croiser des infos de nature biométrique, mais vu que les données sont aussi collectées pour être vendues, c'est également un faux problème. 





> La nouveauté c'est la taille, la biomécanique (façon d'utiliser son corps), la direction du regard et sa profondeur, voir empreinte rétinienne, qui donneront des informations non négligeables pour la réaction aux stimulus. Par exemple comment réagis la personne à la peur, à du contenu publicitaire. Et bientôt d'autres données biologique comme les émotions avec la gen 2.
> En croisant toute ses infos et en espionnant le consommateur on pourra cerner son profil de manière extrêmement précise et instantanée.
> 
> Dans cette démarche de récupération de données, la VR est un graal


Cet Orwell là n'existe pas encore et n'est pas non plus techniquement possible pour le moment. En revanche, celui d'Androïd qui est conçu pour dealer la vie privée des gens et leur biométrie, oui. Massivement, les gens s'en foutent et dealent toute leur vie privée tant que ça leur rapporte de petites facilités et que ça ne leur coûte rien (coucou gmail & compagnie, etc, etc). Je ne nie pas l'état des lieux, mais je trouve douteux d'isoler la division VR de facebook pour lui faire porter le chapeau plus qu'à d'autres.

----------


## malmoutt3

J'isole rien, c'est l'un de leur but principal, faut pas se le cacher. Ca va avec le fait de quitter l'écosystème PC et d'avoir un objet autonome qui aspire les données personnelles, tout comme le smartphone, c'est clair.
Je ne comprends pas ton argumentation, on sait que c'est ce que facebook veut, ce n'est pas parce qu'il ne l'a pas encore qu'on devrait le soutenir dans sa tentative. Si c'est purement pragmatique, du style, ils ne l'ont pas encore, je m'en fous je contribue au truc et je profite, alors c'est à chacun de faire ses choix en cohérence avec sa vision du monde ou pas.

----------


## vectra

J'ai beau utiliser relativement peu mon portable, c'est lui qui compromet le plus ma vie privée et de très loin. Quant à l'écosystème PC, entre W10 et Steam et tout ce qu'on a de Google sur PC, je ne pense pas que ce soit une référence de respect de la vie privée. Et on parle de faits, pas d'intentions.

Je suis assez content de bosser sur Linux, mais dès que j'ouvre un navigateur web, toute mon activité est scrutée et archivée, y compris ma biométrie (suivi de la souris). Sans avoir besoin d'avoir un ID, les caractéristiques de mon PC et de mon OS sont la meilleure carte d'identité possible. A moins bien sûr de ne naviguer que sur une VM et à travers un VPN. Et encore...

----------


## malmoutt3

> J'ai beau utiliser relativement peu mon portable, c'est lui qui compromet le plus ma vie privée et de très loin. Quant à l'écosystème PC, entre W10 et Steam et tout ce qu'on a de Google sur PC, je ne pense pas que ce soit une référence de respect de la vie privée. Et on parle de faits, pas d'intentions.


C'est du whataboutisme ce que tu fais. Il est clair que beaucoup de monde a rendu les armes pour les smartphones et que l'espionnage en règle est une réalité. Mais ce n'est pas une raison. Cela n'enlève pas le fait qu'en donnant de l'argent a Facebook, tu soutiens leur entreprise future qui sera sûrement pire que ce qui existe actuellement.
Moi, à mon niveau je peux pas. Mais j'ai aucun problème à guider vers l'achat d'un Rift S si la personne s'en fiche, c'est la vie, chacun fait ses propres choix, je laisse la liberté à chacun.
Mais oui, il faut être cohérent avec soi-même sur chacun des choix qu'on fait, notamment au niveau smartphone.

----------


## ExPanda

Sujet passionnant mais qui aurait plutôt sa place ailleurs non ? Déjà qu'on était un peu HS à parler matos sur le topic des jeux...  ::siffle:: 




> En fait j'aurais bien aimé un bon casque pour du gaming dans la gamme de prix entre 400 et 800 mais à part le Cosmos qui les vaux pas y a rien.


Pour moins cher y'a des Odyssey+.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> J'ai beau utiliser relativement peu mon portable, c'est lui qui compromet le plus ma vie privée et de très loin. Quant à l'écosystème PC, entre W10 et Steam et tout ce qu'on a de Google sur PC, je ne pense pas que ce soit une référence de respect de la vie privée. Et on parle de faits, pas d'intentions.
> 
> Je suis assez content de bosser sur Linux, mais dès que j'ouvre un navigateur web, toute mon activité est scrutée et archivée, y compris ma biométrie (suivi de la souris). Sans avoir besoin d'avoir un ID, les caractéristiques de mon PC et de mon OS sont la meilleure carte d'identité possible. A moins bien sûr de ne naviguer que sur une VM et à travers un VPN. Et encore...


Mon téléphone est un Fairphone qui tourne sous Fairphone Open OS et mes applications viennent de F-Droid donc non pas de Google dans mon ordiphone.
Pour l'environnement PC je n'utilise W10 que comme console de jeu. Mon ordinateur personnel est sous Debian. (On est d'accord que même comme ça je laisse des traces mais ça limite quand même la casse et puis c'est toujours un bon moyen des les emmerder.
Ma boite mail et mon nom de domaine sont hébergé chez gandi.net, je suis adhérent à une des assos de la FFDN et j'auto héberge mon propre Cloud sur une machine qui se trouve à coté de mon routeur (et oui elle est correctement sécurisé contre les bots pirates).
Par ailleurs j'utilise les suites Mozilla et Libre Office (Firefox étant blindé de plugins pour sécuriser ma vie privé sur le net jusqu'à uMatrix) pour tout ce qui touche à la bureautique et je n'utilise (en dehors de mon PC sous W10 et ceux du boulot) que des logiciels libres.

Alors on bien d'accord que ce n'est pas parfait mais c'est déjà ça de pris. Et je te rejoins sur le fait que le fingerprinting est une belle saloperie. La seule vrai solution que je connaisse c'est d'utiliser uniquement le Tor Browser mais j'en suis quand même pas là.


Pour revenir au sujet de base je suis libriste convaincu et militant sur un tas de sujets qui vont autour. En soit, utiliser Steam c'est déjà une concession. Vivement que Gog se mette à la VR.

Au passage j'ai vu qu'il existait un OS Open Source pour casque VR.
Est ce que quelqu'un à des informations sur le sujet ?

Edit :
Il est sorti quand le Odyssey+ ?
C'est pas un casque d'immersion plus que de gaming ?

ReEdit :
Désolé j'avais pas percuté que c'était un sous forum dédié uniquement aux jeux :/
Le bon endroit ça aurait été dans la partie hardware ? J'y est jeté un coup d'oueil mais j'ai pas vu de sujet général pour les casques VR.
Si un modo veux déplacer les messages y a pas de soucis.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Bon du coup j'ai faillis prendre l'Index mais au dernier moment j'ai réalisé que en fait j'étais pas près à y mettre plus de 1000 boules >_<


Ça n'engage que moi, mais la VR en l'état actuel ne vaut pas 1000 euros. C'est assez génial, mais contraignant (même sans parler des nausées).
Je n'ai pas de stats, mais je suis persuadé que beaucoup de gens s'amusent avec un, deux mois, puis finissent par le ranger dans un tiroir.

Quand je joue, je kiffe ma race, mais très souvent j'ai juste pas envie d'enfiler mon casque, de mettre les manettes, d'être complètement isolé du monde extérieur, d'être obligé d'enlever le tout pour aller pisser ou boire un coup, et globalement ne ne pas avoir un accès facile (voire un accès tout court) à toute autre tâche (regarder mes mails, discord, mater mon smartphone, me moucher, regarder dehors si le ciel est beau, régler le thermosat du radiateur…), contrairement à quand je joue à un jeu classique.
Sans doute que certains n'ont pas du tout ce problème. La VR est je pense une activité à laquelle il est bon de se préparer avant de lancer une session : être hydraté, être allé aux chiottes, avoir réglé toutes les petites tâches que l'on comptait faire dans pas longtemps, bref, être en mesure de se consacrer à 100% à la VR pour au moins les 30 prochaines minutes et plus si affinité.

Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat, au contraire. Mais force est de constater que mon rift n'a jamais été aussi utilisé que lorsque des gens sont venus chez moi en fin d'année.

----------


## Fabiolo

Moué, que ce soit pour la VR ou autre chose (lire un bouquin, mater un film, faire du sport) j'arrive quant même à me consacrer pendant au moins 2 heures à une seule activité sans faire autre chose, faut pas non plus exagérer. Et relever le casque 2 mn pour boire (c même pas utile si t'as une bouteille à côté) un coup ou aller pisser, c'est pas insurmontable.

Bon après j'ai grandi sans smartphone ni internet, donc j'arrive bien à tenir 2 heures sans regarder ma boîte mail ou mon smartphone mais je peux comprendre que pour certains ça soit dur (même si 2 h, c'est court quant même, ça frise l'addiction là :D)

Pour la VR ça fait 3 ans que je j'ai un casque et il n'est pas rangé dans un placard. Alors certes je passe pas mal de temps sur des jeux classiques aussi, witcher 3 par exemple, parce que bon il y a de bons jeux qui ne sont pas en VR, mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher de lancer d'autres jeux VR à côté parce que mince, c'est quant même autre chose en terme d'immersion.

Après le prix que ça vaut, c'est relatif au plaisir que ça t'apporte. Perso je peux pas concevoir qu'on mette 900€ dans un téléphone ou plus de 50 dans un pull. Mais si ça fait tripper certains, tant mieux pour eux.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Tant mieux si la plupart des gens n'ont pas ce souci d' "isolation excessive" que je rencontre avec le casque  :^_^:

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> parce que mince, c'est quant même autre chose en terme d'immersion.


Tout a fait, quand j'ai testé le PlayStation VR chez ma pote j'ai dût passer 20 minutes sur une heure de session à juste admirer les textures.
Et pourtant ce casque à une définition pourri.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tout a fait, quand j'ai testé le PlayStation VR chez ma pote j'ai dût passer 20 minutes sur une heure de session à juste admirer les textures.
> Et pourtant ce casque à une définition pourri.


Malgré sa faible définition, il a pourtant une meilleure image (moins de SDE) que les casques VR PC en OLED Pentile (HTC Vive, Oculus Rift, WMR). C'est juste dommage de jouer au PSVR avec une console pas super puissante. Wipeout Omega Collection en VR est sublime sur PS4 classique. Idem pour Blood & Truth.

----------


## jicey

Hello les canards,

Je souhaiterais profiter des soldes steam avant qu'elles ne se terminent.
Je cherche un jeu à action instantanée, comme le jeu de l'arc ou du vaisseau spatial de The Lab, mais en un peu plus poussé tout de même.

Je suis sur steam uniquement avec un WMR et une 970, donc j'imagine que les jeux les plus poussés passeront moyen.
Robo recall semble vachement bien, mais pas dispo sur steam dommage.
J'ai déjà fait Arizona Sunshine, et j'aimerais un jeu encore plus direct, un truc d'arcade quoi.

Merci pour vos suggestions !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Hello les canards,
> 
> Je souhaiterais profiter des soldes steam avant qu'elles ne se terminent.
> Je cherche un jeu à action instantanée, comme le jeu de l'arc ou du vaisseau spatial de The Lab, mais en un peu plus poussé tout de même.
> 
> Je suis sur steam uniquement avec un WMR et une 970, donc j'imagine que les jeux les plus poussés passeront moyen.
> Robo recall semble vachement bien, mais pas dispo sur steam dommage.
> J'ai déjà fait Arizona Sunshine, et j'aimerais un jeu encore plus direct, un truc d'arcade quoi.
> 
> Merci pour vos suggestions !


Alors :
* Pistol Whip
* John Wick Chronicles
* Crisis VRigade (mais c hardcore)
* ROM : Extraction
* Zomday (wave shooter)
* Serious Sam : The Last Hope (wave shooter)
* Revoke (mais les dévs ont abandonné le jeu)
* Operation Warcade
* Space Pirate Trainer
* Super Hot VR
* Overkill VR

D'ailleurs, tu peux jouer aux jeux Oculus en installant le store et installer Revive.

----------


## Fabiolo

Par contre, sans vouloir briser ton élan, les soldes sont finies depuis hier.

----------


## vectra

Y'a pas les soldes du nouvel an, bientôt?
Au pire, pour le nouvel an chinois?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mon téléphone est un Fairphone qui tourne sous Fairphone Open OS et mes applications viennent de F-Droid donc non pas de Google dans mon ordiphone.


Excellent, il faudra qu'on en reparle sur l'autre topic. Oui sur tout...

----------


## jicey

Damned ! J'ai regardé vers 15h et elles étaient encore actives :/
Merci pour la liste, Space Pirate Trainer a pour l'instant bien capté mon attention.

Pour ce qui est de revive, je n'en ai pas un bon souvenir.
Il me semble que je n'avais pas trouvé de moyen d'installer tout l'écosystème Oculus sur un autre disque que le C: (comme toute la partie VR Steam d'ailleurs), et comme j'ai juste un petit SSD de 128go je m'étais rapidement retrouvé à l'étroit sans rien y comprendre  ::O:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tu peux déporter l'install des jeux Oculus sur une autre partition. Pour Steam VR, je crois que c'est pareil. Pour ma part, j'avais mis mon dossier Steam autre part que mon disque système.

----------


## 564.3

> Au passage j'ai vu qu'il existait un OS Open Source pour casque VR.
> Est ce que quelqu'un à des informations sur le sujet ?


Les casques natifs OpenVR (Vive ou Index) marchent sous Linux. J'ai un peu joué à Beat Saber via Photon il y a longtemps, mais j'avais un problème de latence bizarre alors que tout tournait nickel.
En général je joue plutôt sous Linux si je peux, mais en VR je préfère me garantir que ça marche parfaitement. Faudrait que je réessaie, depuis il y a eu une tripotée de patchs.
Il y a aussi un Desktop Environment en VR que je voulais tester pour voir ce que ça donne, sinon je suis plutôt du genre tiling + clavier https://www.collabora.com/news-and-b...r-reality.html

Concernant l'investissement dans la VR, j'ai acheté un HTC Vive en préco en 2016 (880€ avec les frais de port) alors qu'on ne savait même pas vraiment où tout ça allait et qu'on guettait avec avidité la sortie d'indies à 2 balles, j'ai l'impression d'être un dingo quand je vous lis.
Heureusement que j'ai pas été déçu, et que je joue aussi à des indies à 2 balles sur écran (et sous Linux) en temps normal  ::ninja:: 
Et en 2019 j'ai rempilé avec un kit Index sans les bases (j'ai déjà celles du Vive), pour 800€ (frais de ports compris).
À coté je claque en gros 1k€/an dans les jeux (beaucoup VR mais pas que), soit 3x plus si je continue sur ma lancée et que l'Index me fait 3 ans.
Bon, je ne compte pas les upgrades du PC: j'ai acheté une GTX 1070 en 2016 et je vais upgrader CM/CPU/RAM bientôt (pour HL:Alyx, FS 2020 + quelques autres jeux où j'ai l'air trop short).

Y en a qui claquent plus pour aller se (re)péter une jambe au ski chaque année, chacun ses gouts  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ah, attend, tu vas claquer un SMIC avec la sortie des prochaines RTX 3000 cette année.  ::ninja::  En tout cas, moi je le ferai pour remplacer ma GTX 1080 et avoir enfin un GPU super véloce pour le Ray tracing.

----------


## 564.3

> Ah, attend, tu vas claquer un SMIC avec la sortie des prochaines RTX 3000 cette année.  En tout cas, moi je le ferai pour remplacer ma GTX 1080 et avoir enfin un GPU super véloce pour le Ray tracing.


J'ai pas l'impression que mon GPU me limite beaucoup pour l'instant, même si ça pourrait toujours être mieux surtout sur un Index (entre la résolution et la fréquence qui peut monter à 144Hz…). Disons que j'arrive à jouer à ce que je veux dans des conditions correctes.
À voir si je craque aussi pour ça, mais c'est pas gagné. Faudrait vraiment que ça déboite.

Parce qu'on peut critiquer un Index qui coute 1k€ pour un truc pas tellement plus performant qu'un autre à 500€ (bon y a des dizaines de critères et effets subjectifs), mais sur les CPU/GPU la courbe perfs/prix déconne un max  ::ninja:: 

Note en passant: pour le ski c'était un exemple bidon, je sais pas combien ça coute.

----------


## Croustimiel

Hello mes canards. Je souhaiterai me prendre Tetris Effect sur l'EGS. J'ai actuellement un Oculus Quest. Quelqu'un sait si c'est compatible via Oculus Link ou pas ? Je trouve pas l'info.  ::unsure::

----------


## 564.3

> Hello mes canards. Je souhaiterai me prendre Tetris Effect sur l'EGS. J'ai actuellement un Oculus Quest. Quelqu'un sait si c'est compatible via Oculus Link ou pas ? Je trouve pas l'info.


Ça marche avec OpenVR donc tous les casques PCVR (dont Quest+Link). Et en plus l'API d'Oculus est aussi directement utilisée.

Donc sauf s'il y a quelque chose de très bizarre, du genre ils cherchent au fin fond des devices connectés à Windows pour spécifiquement bloquer le Quest, ça devrait marcher.

En passant, il y a des trucs cools qui ont sont sortis pour Quill Theater (viewer Quill pour le Quest).
J'ai pas encore regardé les dernières animations, mais il a l'air d'y avoir des trucs bien cools (en plus d'être gratos).
https://www.roadtovr.com/quill-theat...st-the-remedy/

Tant que j'y suis, il y a aussi "Wolves in the Walls" qui a récolté un max d'éloges et que j'ai toujours pas regardé https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...2579216119318/
Par contre pour le Quest faut dégainer le Link, c'est de la grosse 3D temps réel.

----------


## vectra

WITW: oui, bon.
Pour débuter en VR, comme démo gratuite, c'est sûr que c'est sympa. Quand tu as quelques bons jeux derrière toi et pas de gosse, tu t'ennuies ferme!

----------


## Luthor

Coucou tout le monde,
J'ai craqué pour Defector durant les soldes, mais ayant un WMR je ne peux passer le début du jeu, où on te demande de bouger la tête pour signaler que tu entends bien le gars à l'oreillette. Revive pose problème apparemment.
J'ai lu sur Reddit qu'il suffit de récupérer la sauvegarde d'un autre joueur qui a passé le test une fois la scène de miroir finie. Evidemment les sauvegardes sur le net ne sont plus disponibles, un canard aurait-il  la gentillesse de me la partager ?

Sachant que je n'arrive pas à avoir un refund, l'option n'est pas dispo. Et ca m'embeterai de refund ce jeu :\
Merci les canards  ::): 

Sinon je suis sur Lone Echo, c'est vraiment de la balle oO Un peu de stuttering dû à Revive, mais un passage dans les options et en ressortir règle le soucis. Je craquerais surement encore pour les jeux Oculus, ils sont vraiment au dessus du lot en terme d'ambiance.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je n'ai pas de WMR, mais avec le Vive, je n'ai pas eu ce soucis.

----------


## Erokh

Perso je me suis lancé sur Robo Recall et Lone Echo en parallèle.
Autant Robo Recall j'accroche à mort bien que je trouve le jeu un poil trop facile (mais c'est logique pour un jeu où ce qui compte est le scoring), autant j'ai plus de mal avec Lone. Son ambiance plus posée, juste après une partie de RC, ça a du mal à passer chez moi  ::happy2:: . Il y a aussi le fait que le jeu met plus en valeur les limitations du WMR par rapport au Rift (ne serait-ce que le fait de perdre le tracking des controllers quand ils sont hors champ de vision du casque) qui joue forcément.

Par contre je n'ai aucun souci graphique sur Lone Echo; étrange.

----------


## 564.3

> WITW: oui, bon.
> Pour débuter en VR, comme démo gratuite, c'est sûr que c'est sympa. Quand tu as quelques bons jeux derrière toi et pas de gosse, tu t'ennuies ferme!


Ouais c'est pas un jeu, comme les animations faites avec Quill & co.
J'aime bien varier de temps en temps et faire un truc passif.
D'ailleurs il y a un topic dédié aux trucs du genre, mais je ne les mets pas vu que j'ai pas encore regardé. Il y aussi toutes les animations faites par Google qui trainent dans mon backlog.
https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=124308

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sur Lone Echo j'avais des problèmes de crash lors de passages assez ouverts au début, mais c'était lié à mes 8GB de RAM. J'ai diminué des options et ça diminuait grandement les risques, même s'il y a un passage où j'ai cru que j'allais pas pouvoir continuer. Ca a fini par passer quand même.
En cherchant j'avais vu que des gens avaient le même genre de problèmes avec le Rift, mais ajouter ReVive & co ne doit pas aider.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Y a pas encore un jeu de magie où on doit tracer des sorts avec les manettes, un peu à la arx fatalis ? Un genre de robo recall médiéval avec ce principe ça pourrait être fun. Pareil pour du pvp d'ailleurs.

----------


## 564.3

> Y a pas encore un jeu de magie où on doit tracer des sorts avec les manettes, un peu à la arx fatalis ? Un genre de robo recall médiéval avec ce principe ça pourrait être fun. Pareil pour du pvp d'ailleurs.


Y en a quelques-un qui ont tenté ce genre de choses, mais je crois pas qu'il y en aient qui ait vraiment percé.

Chez Oculus il y a The Unspoken, mais je n'ai pas testé, pas assez orienté solo à mon gout
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...70597869619581

Sinon j'ai joué à The Wizards qui est assez sympa mais c'est plus des gestes que tracer des sorts. C'est un bon compromis je trouve, un peu contraignant mais pas trop.
J'avais arrêté parce que c'était un peu pété et mal fini, mais depuis il y a eu un gros patch "enhanced edition". J'ai toujours pas relancé, mais faudrait.
https://thewizardsgame.com/
Une suite est prévue pour cette année, et ils ont l'air d'avoir augmenté la qualité de la production, à voir. https://darktimesgame.com/

En recherchant les autres jeux que j'avais essayé, je suis tombé sur cet article:
https://vrgamecritic.com/article/bes...vive-rift-psvr

D'ailleurs j'ai pris la version améliorée de Waltz of the Wizard pendant les soldes, pas encore lancé.
De base c'est un jeu gratos du genre démo technique, mais bien sympa. Plus de l'alchimie que tracer des sorts.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...Wizard_Legacy/

J'ai aussi un peu joué à inVokeR, plutôt sympa mais ça ne cassait pas des briques.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/627070/inVokeR/

----------


## vectra

Y'a un peu de ça dans Vengeful Rites.
Un genre de jeu que j'aurais aimé connaître à la place de Vanishing Realms ou Karnage Chronicles, mais qui a pris un purée de coup de vieux depuis la sortie de Asgard's.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Merci pour les tuyaux cinq cent soixante quatre point trois. J'ai jeté un œil, ça m'excite pas des masses.

Dans asgard, y a de la téléportation ? J'ai essayé de jouer un peu à des jeux en mode fps avec until you fall et blade é sorcery, mais les nausées arrivent assez vite… Pareil avec Lone Echo d'ailleurs, du coup j'essaie d'y aller pépère.

----------


## vectra

Je fais sans; faut que je le relance pour vérifier...
Reddit dit que pas!

----------


## 564.3

Sinon dans Until you fall, c'est possible de tout faire avec le dash non ?
Et il y a ptet une option pour virer l'animation, mais je n'ai pas vérifié.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Le dash est une "ressource" limitée qui se recharge, mais en 20 minutes de jeu j'ai trouvé qu'on pouvait l'utiliser suffisamment pour se mouvoir avec la plupart du temps. Je crois pas qu'on puisse virer l'animation, mais le dash me perturbe moins que d'avancer au pad, en tout cas…
Je relancerai sûrement le jeu même si je trouve les combats un peu moisis, pour découvrir, mais j'ai beaucoup aimé quand on prend un cristal en fin de level et qu'on l'explose dans sa main. Toute la scène est vraiment cool et on se sent puissant  :^_^:

----------


## vectra

J'ai un peu le même sentiment que toi sur le jeu: plein de choses très bien faites, mais des combats zarbis.

----------


## Luthor

Coucou,

Aucune bonne âme pour me partager sa sauvegarde, du coup ?  ::'(:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Coucou,
> 
> Aucune bonne âme pour me partager sa sauvegarde, du coup ?


Je t'ai envoyé un lien par mp il y a quelques jours  :;):

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Y a des jeux similaires à lone echo qui valent le coup ? Aventure/exploration ?

----------


## ExPanda

Lone Echo 2 d'ici deux ou trois mois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Luthor

Pas vu, merci beaucoup \o/

----------


## Sheraf

Coucou, je viens de recevoir mes index controlleurs pour aller avec mon Vive V1.

Pour ceux qui en ont, quels jeux qui marchent bien avec sont à acheter ou reinstaller?

----------


## nodulle

Boneworks doit être sympa avec les Knuckles !  ::):

----------


## Oyooh

> Coucou, je viens de recevoir mes index controlleurs pour aller avec mon Vive V1.
> 
> Pour ceux qui en ont, quels jeux qui marchent bien avec sont à acheter ou réinstaller?


Comme dit Nodulle, Boneworks gère très bien les IC.
Pavlov et Onward aussi.

Sinon, à réinstaller: Superhot est très cool avec ces contrôleurs.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Coucou, je viens de recevoir mes index controlleurs pour aller avec mon Vive V1.
> 
> Pour ceux qui en ont, quels jeux qui marchent bien avec sont à acheter ou reinstaller?


Toutes les exclu Oculus, notamment Robo Recall / Arktika.1. Je n'ai pas testé sur Lone Echo ni Defector. C'est carrément plus naturel et confortable à jouer avec les Knukles surtout pour le Grip.
Sinon :
* Pavlov VR
* Onward
* Boneworks (même si je le trouve foireux par moment)
* Blade & Sorcery
* Espire 1 VR Operative
* Arizona Sunshine

----------


## 564.3

J'aime bien l'implémentation dans Until you fall, c'est les seuls qui utilisent bien la pression, pour ce que j'ai essayé.

Sinon j'ai toujours pas testé la démo technique Moondust. Il y a peut-être The Lab et Waltz of the Wizard à relancer aussi, dans les trucs gratos.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

C'est vrai que ça a l'air cool ces contrôleurs pour les jeux compatibles. Y a pas un truc similaire pour l'oculus ?

----------


## 564.3

> C'est vrai que ça a l'air cool ces contrôleurs pour les jeux compatibles. Y a pas un truc similaire pour l'oculus ?


Y a la technique de la sangle ou du lacet de chaussure  ::ninja:: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...les_grip_hack/

Sinon ça ne change pas tant que ça, dans la pratique.
Les jeux sont en général conçus pour le plus petit dénominateur commun, au mieux les manettes du Vive, au pire les PS Move.
Ils ajoutent le tracking des doigts en bonus.

C'est surtout intéressant quand on a de vieilles manettes Vive défoncées  ::ninja:: 
Particulièrement pour les jeux complexes (plein de boutons et stick en plus du trackpad) et/ou ceux où on controle des mains (meilleur ergonomie).
Dans BeatSaber je préfère celles du Vive (on tiens un baton simple), mais faudrait que je voie avec le patch beta qui permet de changer l'angle (j'ai eu la flemme d'installer le mod).

----------


## Luthor

Et donc pour les possesseurs de WMR qui ont un soucis avec Defector, je confirme que de prendre la sauvegarde d'un autre joueur permet de réoudre le soucis de bloquage \o/ Merci Zapp pour ton partage.

----------


## vectra

> Y a la technique de la sangle ou du lacet de chaussure 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...les_grip_hack/


Y'a des lanières réglables de bonne qualité pour 15 euros, méchant  :Emo:

----------


## nodulle

Vidéo de gamplay de The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners qui sort le 23 janvier  ::):

----------


## Sheraf

> Toutes les exclu Oculus, notamment Robo Recall / Arktika.1. Je n'ai pas testé sur Lone Echo ni Defector. C'est carrément plus naturel et confortable à jouer avec les Knukles surtout pour le Grip.
> Sinon :
> * Pavlov VR
> * Onward
> * Boneworks (même si je le trouve foireux par moment)
> * Blade & Sorcery
> * Espire 1 VR Operative
> * Arizona Sunshine


Putain Espire il a une super mauvaise reput sur steam, ca vaut le coup?


Et je viens de regarder l'oculus store (j'ai jamais craqué mais j'me tate maintenant), c'est hyper cher!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Putain Espire il a une super mauvaise reput sur steam, ca vaut le coup?
> 
> 
> Et je viens de regarder l'oculus store (j'ai jamais craqué mais j'me tate maintenant), c'est hyper cher!


Alors, ouaip, les exclus Oculus sont cher, mais tu as une vraie campagne solo (enfin ça dépend desquels) et la finition est souvent top. Je voulais pas installer le store Oculus quand j'ai eu mon Vive. Mais à force de voir les trailers / gameplay des exclu, dur de ne pas craquer.
Pour le moment, la seule exclu que je n'ai pas aimé est Marvel Power United et déception sur Vader Immortal qui avait un gros potentiel.

----------


## Kaede

Lone Echo 40€, Robo Recall 30€, Beat Saber 30€ ... je trouve ça relativement normal pour des jeux ?
Par contre il semble les "gros" jeux VR font l'objet de promotions plus rares et bien plus faibles, en effet.

----------


## Pounure

On a beau dire, mais le jeu auquel on aura le plus joué, c'est pavlov : rejouabilité illimitée !

----------


## Sheraf

> Lone Echo 40€, Robo Recall 30€, Beat Saber 30€ ... je trouve ça relativement normal pour des jeux ?
> Par contre il semble les "gros" jeux VR font l'objet de promotions plus rares et bien plus faibles, en effet.


C'est vrai que 40 balles pour un jeu c'est correct, mais RoboRecall qui commence à avoir de l'age, ça parait cher. Steam nous a habitués à des prix cassés.



Bon j'ai testé Boneworks. C'est pas mal du tout, la physique est déroutante parfois, faut bien faire attention à son corps pour ne pas gener les objets, mais au final ça te fait mimer les mouvements avec plus de réalisme.

2 problèmes un peu chiant par contre:

Les mains ne sont pas bien placées par rapport à nos vraies mains. Elles sont quelques cm trop "hautes". Y a pas d'options de réglage pour ça?

Autre truc, j'ai réussi à bloquer certains puzzles, et les checkpoints ne les remettent pas à zéro.
Dans le musée au début, quand on conduit la boule télécommandée, la boule s'est arrêtée dans un coin et ne réagit plus. L'aspirateur essaye sans cesse de la ramasser sans succes. Bloqué.
J'ai aussi faillis me retrouver dans la merde dans la pièce avec l’énorme broyeur avec les trucs qui tombent par le haut. Le chariot s'est bloqué juste avant la fin, je crois à cause d'une trappe qui traversait le sol. J'ai du porter une caisse rouge et la balancer avec un lancé épique de plus de 5m pour pouvoir la mettre sur le bouton. J'ai stressé il m'en restait qu'une.

Comment on peut "reloader" les puzzles?

----------


## vectra

Il était à 25 euros ce noël. C'est un des jeux qui fait le plus moderne je trouve... Techniquement, encore plus flagrant depuis qu'il est un des premiers à supporter le foveated supersampling des Nvidia RTX  ::love::

----------


## ExPanda

> C'est vrai que 40 balles pour un jeu c'est correct, mais RoboRecall qui commence à avoir de l'age, ça parait cher. Steam nous a habitués à des prix cassés.


 40€ en temps normal, et une fois par an une promo à 30€ pour Lone Echo, qui est un jeu de 2017 qui se termine en huit heures, ouais je trouve ça un peu cher.

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Merci, @+

----------


## vectra

> 40€ en temps normal, et une fois par an une promo à 30€ pour Lone Echo, qui est un jeu de 2017 qui se termine en huit heures, ouais je trouve ça un peu cher.


Ce sont un peu des jeux d'exception, ce n'est pas pour rien que le prix ne baisse pas, voire augmente (Beat Saber). Y'a qu'à voir le classement fait par les coins... 
On peut espérer que le prix baisse durablement après la sortie d'Alyx? 
On peut surtout regretter qu'Epic Megagames n'ait pas sorti d'autre jeu VR depuis Robo Recall, tant ce dernier pète les rotules d'à peu près tous les jeux sortis depuis, y compris sur le plan graphique. Comme quoi, quand on veut, on peut faire bien. Pour rappel, le jeu a coûté aussi cher à produire qu'un Gears of wars je crois, tant c'est du boulot que de se former à la VR.

----------


## Ngo Toumba

> Lone Echo 40€, Robo Recall 30€, Beat Saber 30€ ... je trouve ça relativement normal pour des jeux ?
> Par contre il semble les "gros" jeux VR font l'objet de promotions plus rares et bien plus faibles, en effet.


Oui les promos sont plus rares et moins importantes.

Concernant les prix, il est difficile de juger. Si on rapporte à la durée de vie certains titres sont trop chers comme _Lone Echo_ par exemple mais rapport à la qualité ce n'est plus vrai, c'est un de mes jeux préférés en VR. 
Les jeux plus arcade comme _Beat Saber_ et _Robo Recall_ n'ont pas ce soucis de durée de vie, ils sont rejouables mais pour le premier, si on veut varier les musiques, oups ça peut faire mal !

Autre sujet, j'ai commencé _Wilson's Heart_ sans trop de conviction et bien ça se met en place tranquillement et finalement je passe un très bon moment.

J'ai fini Arktika.1 et ça m'ennuie de le dire (rapport au Studio 4A Games) mais c'était bof. L'impossibilité d'explorer librement l'environnement, des séquences de shoot pas très agréables du fait de la visibilité médiocre et certaines armes sont pénibles à recharger (les revolvers, je me suis quasiment démonté l'épaule  :^_^: ).

@+

----------


## Fabiolo

Oué enfin Beat Saber c'est surtout un effet d'aubaine. Ils voient que ça se vends par palette sans rien faire donc ils seraient idiots de baisser le prix.

----------


## vectra

J'ai pécho _Brass Tactics_ à 10 € pendant les soldes Oculus, sans trop y croire.
Eh ben c'est vachement bien. C'est un RTS en VR qui rend très lisiblement et mignonnement, et tu peux facilement te déplacer sur la table où se battent les unités. C'est un peu simplifié comme RTS, mais loin d'être trivial ni idiot au fur et à mesure qu'on avance dans les maps les plus difficiles. 
C'est assez sympa de désigner des groupes d'unités en 3D et de composer des squads pour aller au front en quelques gestes de la main, mais c'est un poil plus difficile quand on essaie d'alpaguer des unités qui sont un peu loin ou de les envoyer loin.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Vous me faites marrer à vous plaindre du prix des jeux VR.

*Moi j'ai pris Batman VR, 50min de non gameplay pour 20€ hein*

Y'a deux ou trois ans, le marché était démentiellement merdique niveau prix. Aujourd'hui on trouve vraiment une offre vraiment intéressante et abordable.

----------


## nodulle

> On a beau dire, mais le jeu auquel on aura le plus joué, c'est pavlov : rejouabilité illimitée !


110h au compteur.  :Cigare:  Ça doit être le jeu VR auquel j'ai le plus joué. J'étais un peu réticent à l'acheter mais au final je n'ai jamais aussi bien dépensé 10 €.  ::o:

----------


## Pounure

> 110h au compteur.  Ça doit être le jeu VR auquel j'ai le plus joué. J'étais un peu réticent à l'acheter mais au final je n'ai jamais aussi bien dépensé 10 €.


tous les amateurs d'avoine s'y retrouve

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai aussi faillis me retrouver dans la merde dans la pièce avec l’énorme broyeur avec les trucs qui tombent par le haut. Le chariot s'est bloqué juste avant la fin, je crois à cause d'une trappe qui traversait le sol. J'ai du porter une caisse rouge et la balancer avec un lancé épique de plus de 5m pour pouvoir la mettre sur le bouton. J'ai stressé il m'en restait qu'une.
> 
> Comment on peut "reloader" les puzzles?


Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse, faut recharger le niveau si on a vraiment fait bugger quelque chose.
Mais ça ne m'est jamais arrivé, et il y a des niveaux que je me suis refait plusieurs fois pour débloquer des trucs.
Une fois qu'on sait où on va et de quoi on a besoin ça s'enchaine vite, mais c'est sur que ça doit être frustrant sur le premier jet.
D'ailleurs ils sont supposés sortir des points de sauvegardes intermédiaires ce mois-ci.

Sinon je me suis refait tous les challenges et trials de l'arène en hard, et je n'ai pas l'impression que ça changeait grand chose par rapport à la difficulté normale.
À un moment j'ai eu une bonne blague, un crabe m'a raté et s'est vautré sur le bouton de sortie d'urgence… challenge abandonné. Faudrait ajouter une sécurité enfant sur ces trucs  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 110h au compteur.  Ça doit être le jeu VR auquel j'ai le plus joué. J'étais un peu réticent à l'acheter mais au final je n'ai jamais aussi bien dépensé 10 €.


Je comprends mieux certaines choses  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> Vous me faites marrer à vous plaindre du prix des jeux VR.
> 
> *Moi j'ai pris Batman VR, 50min de non gameplay pour 20€ hein*


C'est pas parce que tu es un gros pigeon qu'il faut chier sur les autres hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je viens de voir que Boneworks est parmi les 10 jeux VR les plus vendus sur Steam de TOUT 2019. ALors qu'il est sorti le 10 décembre...C'est dingue

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens de voir que Boneworks est parmi les 10 jeux VR les plus vendus sur Steam de TOUT 2019. ALors qu'il est sorti le 10 décembre...C'est dingue


Un peu comme Beat Saber, il avait buzzé un max avant sa sortie, ça aide à avoir un démarrage canon.

Depuis ça s'est tassé mais la fréquentation reste quand même en gros au niveau de Pavlov https://steamdb.info/graph/?compare=...80,823500&week
Pour un jeu VR solo et un peu élitiste (gros risque de cinétose), c'est une excellente moyenne, mais ça va probablement continuer à baisser doucement.

Je le lance encore pour continuer de poncer le contenu et faire le con en sandbox, mais ça va pas mal se tasser vu que j'ai du gros backlog qui m'attend.
J'ai commencé Budget Cuts 2 le WE dernier, par exemple.
Mais j'ai quand même relancé Boneworks hier, histoire de varier les plaisirs et faire un peu de combat à la brique. J'y ai passé plus d'1h et j'avais plus le temps pour Budget Cuts 2… c'est le risque quand on me file une brique et des têtes à éclater  ::ninja:: 

Les patchs de contenu vont probablement relancer l'intérêt aussi. C'est comme ça que j'ai petit à petit les dizaines d'heures sur H3VR et B&S notamment.

----------


## 564.3

Ce WE j'ai commencé à jouer à Hellsplit: Arena, et c'est plutôt cool. C'est devenu mon jeu d'éclatage de têtes du moment.

Encore du combat médiéval en arène, mais avec des assets de qualité et une IA plutôt mobile et agressive. Par moments ils bougent un peu trop pour rien, mais je préfère ça que l'inverse. Et les ennemis commencent à avoir des armures là où j'en suis.
J'apprécie particulièrement que la difficulté vienne de l'équipement/comportement des ennemis plutôt que de gérer du surnombre. Sur les boss il y a la technique du sac à PV, mais ça reste raisonnable pour l'instant.

Il y a quelques pièges éventuels dans les arènes, je ne suis pas trop fan parce que l'IA se les prend trop facilement, mais ça apporte de la variété.
Le feeling des armes n'est pas aussi bien que dans Blade & Sorcery, mais il y a quand même une gestion physique des armes/ennemis plutôt respectable, et des dégats gores.
D'autres choses seraient encore à peaufiner, notamment une option pour de la locomotion relative au controleur plutôt qu'au casque (j'ai demandé, les devs ont ça sur leur TODO list).

Il y a une campagne, du scoring et des trophées à débloquer. Bref, tout ce qu'il me faut.

Par contre ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas fait une connerie, j'ai tapé dans un meuble à la limite de ma zone de jeu.
Heureusement, c'est surtout mon pouce qui a pris plutôt que le controleur, c'est l'avantage de l'Index où la main protège bien le matos  ::ninja:: 
J'ai encore un peu mal, mais rien de grave.

----------


## nodulle

Héhé, ça m'arrive de temps en temps de taper dans mon bureau voir dans mon casque. Avec les Touch du CV1 il n'y a que le pouce qui n'est pas protégé, l'arceau protège relativement les autres doigts.

Ça me fait penser aussi que l'autre coup en jouant à Boneworks j'ai arraché mon lustre, il pendait plus que par le câble électrique...  ::|:  Je l'avais déjà remonter au max quand j'ai eu mon casque pour éviter les problèmes mais ça n'a pas suffit.  Heureusement j'ai pu refixer le crocher sans problème. Enfin il ne faudrait pas que je recommence, j'ai pas envie de m'amuser à faire du plâtre pour refaire la fixation.

----------


## Canarmageddon

alors pour éviter les bobos, j'ai pris quelques bonne résolutionspour 2020 , j'ai écarté ma zone guardian de 20cm de toute paroi / meuble / objet non mou et j'ai installé un plafonnier LED totalement PLAT...  ainsi malgré les faibles 220cm sous plafond de mon appart et malgré ma grande taille (202)  j'arrive à ne pas heurter le plafond , en fait je m'efforce surtout de ne pas oublier qu'il est là... (ce qui me semble la base)

ça permet d'éviter le "bonk" à répétition sous les pieds des voisins aspirant au sommeil et à la tranquilité (selon l'horaire de mon escapade virtuelle) ...

si c'est que du plâtre à refaire c'est un moindre mal, mais se prendre une belle chataigne en jouant à tarzan sur ton lustre, là est le vrai danger.

bonework me tente bien aussi  j'ai revu le trailer et plus je le vois plus j'ai envie de m'y mettre...

----------


## Pounure

Hello
c'est pas un jeu, mais j'ai lu un article intéressant sur les nouveau drivers NVIDIA et une nouvelle fonctionnalité : le VRSS. En gros ca super sample automatiquement au milieu du champ de vision et pas autour, ce qui permet d'avoir une bonne résolution sans forcément que ca rame

https://babeltechreviews.com/the-vrs...for-vr-gamers/

----------


## vectra

J't'ai grillé sur la section VR  :Cigare: 
Mais merci pour l'update. Ca marche bien en général, mais pas supporté par beaucoup de jeux pour le moment.

----------


## Pounure

> J't'ai grillé sur la section VR 
> Mais merci pour l'update. Ca marche bien en général, mais pas supporté par beaucoup de jeux pour le moment.


haa ben j'ai pas trouvé ton message.
c'est supporté sur PAVLOV donc c'est déjà pas mal   :;):

----------


## nodulle

LDLC ouvre un studio de VR et lance son premier jeu : Catch The Drago

----------


## vectra

Tant que c'est pas Ride the dragon...  ::siffle::

----------


## Pounure

> Tant que c'est pas Ride the dragon...


lol j'ai pensé pareil
tu prépare ton shot en VR

----------


## vectra

Et ça s'appelerio _Rez_ ou _Tetris effect_  ::P:

----------


## Erokh

A la vue du trailer, ça donne pas hyper envie. Après, c'est comme d'hab en VR: mieux vaut attendre de tester casque sur la tête.

----------


## vectra

Vu les quantités d'invendus Acer qu'ils doivent avoir, ils peuvent faire des méga-leagues les gars  ::lol::

----------


## septicflesh

> LDLC ouvre un studio de VR et lance son premier jeu : Catch The Drago


oué boff au vu du trailer c'est un jeu qui me parait identique a ce que l'on connait deja .. exemple mage's tales (qui est vraiment sympa d'ailleurs si on oublie les quelques bug comme la perte de ma sav  ::sad:: ), skyrim ou encore the wizards...




> Vous me faites marrer à vous plaindre du prix des jeux VR.
> 
> *Moi j'ai pris Batman VR, 50min de non gameplay pour 20€ hein*
> 
> Y'a deux ou trois ans, le marché était démentiellement merdique niveau prix. Aujourd'hui on trouve vraiment une offre vraiment intéressante et abordable.


Bizzarement je l'ai eu en solde a 7 euro il y a de ça quelques mois/année  ::o:

----------


## 564.3

> Bizzarement je l'ai eu en solde a 7 euro il y a de ça quelques mois/année


Pour moi c'était à 15.99€ aux soldes de juin 2017. Mais c'est une bonne démo de la VR, je trouve. Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas fait un jeu plus conséquent.

----------


## septicflesh

> Pour c'était à 15.99€ aux soldes de juin 2017. Mais c'est une bonne démo de la VR, je trouve. Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas fait un jeu plus conséquent.


Pour le prix a 7 euro c'etait une offre oculus pour ma part

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Y a quoi comme jeux multi (coop ou vs) pour jouer à 2 qui soit gerbe-safe ?

----------


## ExPanda

Rec Room ?

Sinon en coop tu as Tales Of Escape. Comme son nom l'indique c'est un escape game en VR. Il y a un épisode gratuit pour tester en plus.
C'est pas ouffissime mais c'est sympa pour jouer à plusieurs, et c'est du roomscale à déplacement par TP donc pas de cinétose.

----------


## madfox

> Y a quoi comme jeux multi (coop ou vs) pour jouer à 2 qui soit gerbe-safe ?



Pour du coop il y a Raw Data et Arizona Sunshine qui sont gerbe-free (téléportation). Si tu veux de l'ultra-safe (cul vissé sur une chaise) il y a aussi Star Trek Bridge Crew.

----------


## 564.3

> Y a quoi comme jeux multi (coop ou vs) pour jouer à 2 qui soit gerbe-safe ?


Parmi les genres que j'aime bien, il y a les jeux de raquette (Racket NX, Racket Fury, Holloball) ou des jeux de tir à l'arc (QuiVR et Eleven Assassin).
Probablement des wave shooters au flingue aussi, à vérifier.

----------


## septicflesh

> Pour du coop il y a Raw Data et Arizona Sunshine qui sont gerbe-free (téléportation).


Pardon ?

----------


## madfox

Qu'est ce que tu ne comprends pas dans ma phrase?

----------


## septicflesh

> Qu'est ce que tu ne comprends pas dans ma phrase?


Le fait que tu dises que Raw Data et Arizona Sunshine qui sont gerbe-free  ... je ne suis pas sur de bien comprendre..
Pour arizona c'est quand meme assez doux en guise de déplacement du coup je suis assez surpris par ton message

----------


## Kaede

"<bidule>-free", ça veut "sans <bidule>"  (comme duty free), pas "<bidule> gratuit".

----------


## nodulle

Tu as du teleport dans Arizona Sunshine en plus du free-locomotion.

----------


## madfox

Je sais pas si ça va répondre à ton interrogation... mais :

J'ai juste voulu dire que Raw Data et Arizona Sunshine sont des jeux en coop où le risque de cinétose est très limité vu qu'il est possible de se téléporter.

EDIT:Voilà, merci à ceux qui ont répondu plus haut.

----------


## Erokh

Édit: grilled

----------


## Paincru

Bonjour ici

Je viens d'investir sur un petit oculus quest (que j'utilise aussi en setup pc).Je me suis pris l'excellent superhot, mais je me rends compte, qu'une fois la campagne finie, le scoring ne m’intéresse par sur ce jeu.

Pouvez vous me conseillez un prochain achat ?
Pour l'instant, j'ai encore du mal avec le free locomotion, donc je laisse de coté les Boneworks, skyrim ect... Je ne sais pas si Asgard est dans le même style niveau déplacement.
Pistol whip et Robot recall me font de l’œil, une préférence ?Pirate trainer, j'ai test la démo, j'ai pas accroché.
Vous connaissez un bon escape game autre que not expect to die (je sais plus trop le titre)

----------


## Luthor

Salut,
A fisherman's tale est très sympa. Peut être court mais très bien  ::):

----------


## Pounure

> Bonjour ici
> 
> Je viens d'investir sur un petit oculus quest (que j'utilise aussi en setup pc).Je me suis pris l'excellent superhot, mais je me rends compte, qu'une fois la campagne finie, le scoring ne m’intéresse par sur ce jeu.
> 
> Pouvez vous me conseillez un prochain achat ?
> Pour l'instant, j'ai encore du mal avec le free locomotion, donc je laisse de coté les Boneworks, skyrim ect... Je ne sais pas si Asgard est dans le même style niveau déplacement.
> Pistol whip et Robot recall me font de l’œil, une préférence ?Pirate trainer, j'ai test la démo, j'ai pas accroché.
> Vous connaissez un bon escape game autre que not expect to die (je sais plus trop le titre)


Robo recall est pour moi mon préféré dans tous les jeux que t'as cité
et PAVLOV bien sur qui est de loin le meilleur (mais il faut faire de la free locomotion)

----------


## vectra

Robo Recall, c'est juste indispensable.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

RoboRecall c'est aussi pas mal de scoring.

Tu as Sairento VR, qui est pour moi complètement indispensable. Il est étonnament cinétose free (tu te déplaces à base de saut et de dash rapide) tres varié, il y a une version PC et Quest

----------


## Paincru

Ah oui,  fisherman's tale m'intéresse pas mal aussi, surtout pour une soirée entre amis.

Bon ben va pour Robot recall. 
L'expérience de base, sans compter la rejouabilité, est un minimum conséquente ?

Sairento a l'air très speed, faut que je regarde une video autre que le trailer, que je trouve un peu mal fichue.

----------


## vectra

Non, honnêtement.
A moins de taper les mods, c'est le scoring qui fait la durée de vie.
Mais qualitativement, c'est juste incontournable; c'est d'ailleurs ce qui motive le scoring...

J'adore Sairento qui pour moi est un jeu majeur, mais c'est plus difficile d'accès et plus clivant comme jeu.
Pour pas aimer Robo Recall, il faut juste détester la VR, s'tout...

----------


## 564.3

Dans le threads des jeux qu'on recommande, faudrait peut-être ajouter l'info sur la locomotion et le risque de cinétose. Je referais une passe ce soir dans mon post, ça sera l'occase de le mettre à jour.

Ça peut être un peu piégeux parfois, par exemple dans Iron Wolf tant qu'on reste dans le sous-marin il n'y a pas de problèmes (petites pièces avec un ajustement possible), mais sur le pont on voit la mer et une occasion de lui offrir notre diner.
Dans Pistol Whip, il y a un défilement sur rail. Ce n'est pas statique du coup, il y a un risque même s'il est relativement faible (déplacement lent et régulier).

----------


## vectra

Je pense qu'il faudrait directement repartir sur Google Docs ou un truc du genre.
Perso, je pensais refaire un classement juste pour 2020, la plupart des jeux que j'avais recommandé en 2019 me semblant pâles par rapport aux sorties d'Octobre-Novembre...

----------


## Paincru

OK bon ben va pour robot recall du coup  ::):  
Merci pour les avis.

Après je cherche un jeux pour perdre quelques kilos mais à part si vous avez d'autres idées, je vais partir sur Beat saber.

Et pour finir je voulais un jeu qui est sympa à stream devant sa TV, entre amis. Je cherchais un jeu d'horreur à la base mais il me faut du catalogue quest pour ce jeux.
J'ai pris Dreadhall mais c'est du free locomotion donc j'arrive pas à jouer plus de 10 min.
Du coup je vais peut être partir sur Fisherman's tale.

D'autres idées pour du truc sympa en soirée ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pistol Whip. Gameplay immédiat et qui fait bosser la cardio (en mode hard évidemment)

Génial pour faire decouvrir la VR a des gens meme non joueurs

----------


## Paincru

C'est vrai que ça a l'air de bien enchaîner sur pistol whip.
Par contre, pour une soirée entre amis, je cherche un truc d'avantage immersif et moins arcade.

J'ai eu Vador gratuit en achetant le Quest, je le trouve bien mais pas top.

Sairento est en confort intense selon Oculus, du coup je vais attendre pour celui ci  ::): 
J'aurais certainement envie de garder ma Pizza là où elle est  ::P:

----------


## jujupatate

To The Top! 
Zéro cinétose et effet wahou garanti.  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

J'irais pas jusqu'à dire "zéro cinétose" sur To The Top...  ::unsure::

----------


## Paincru

> To The Top! 
> Zéro cinétose et effet wahou garanti.


Je connaissais pas, ça a l'air sympa. 
Mais peut être encore un peu risqué niveau cinétose pour moi,même si les déplacements sont bien gérés. J'ai lancé l'exploration de l'ISS hier soir et j'ai pas tenue longtemps...


Il n'y a pas de jeu avec l'esprit des points and click de l'époque ? Des pièces avec des trucs à fouiller, énigmes à résoudre, avec un background à la Myst, Baphomet ect... ?

Je pensais que la VR se prêtait particulièrement bien à ce concept.

----------


## jujupatate

L'absence de cinétose (ou presque  ::P:  ) vient du fait qu'on touche très peu le sol et les déplacements se gèrent avec les mains, pas de TP ou de mouvement au stick.  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

> Il n'y a pas de jeu avec l'esprit des points and click de l'époque ? Des pièces avec des trucs à fouiller, énigmes à résoudre, avec un background à la Myst, Baphomet ect... ?
> 
> Je pensais que la VR se prêtait particulièrement bien à ce concept.


En jeux d'énigmes "simples" tu as des trucs genre Fisherman's Tale, FORM, Twilight Path, Transform, mais c'est loin de la profondeur des point & click. Ils restent sympas quand même.




> L'absence de cinétose (ou presque  ) vient du fait qu'on touche très peu le sol et les déplacements se gèrent avec les mains, pas de TP ou de mouvement au stick.


Je suis assez sensible à la cinétose, et si j'ai connu pire que To The Top, ça reste un jeu sur lequel je ne peux faire que de petites sessions. Pas de secret, quand c'est pas du roomscale, ça fait toujours un effet bizarre.  ::P:

----------


## Hideo

Dans le genre puzzle tout meugnion t'as The Curious Tale of the Stolen Pets.
J'ai pas teste mais ca a l'air cool et de ce jouer par tableau, plutot pas mal pour faire tourner le casque.

Si tu veux faire jouer tout le monde, t'as ca qui se joue avec 1 casque + X smartphone : Acron_Attack_of_the_Squirrels
Ou ca avec 1 casque + 1-3 clavier / manettes :Late For Work Pas mal de mods de jeu, je l'ai bien rince avec quelques copains on s'est bien marre.

----------


## vectra

Brass tactics est sympa aussi pour les gens qui ne veulent pas bouger.
C'est un RTS relativement simple mais tout sauf idiot, où on se déplace sur la table de jeu qui est bien rendue et mignonnette. Pas d'interaction directe avec les unités, mais on a les mains bien occupées avec l'UI et la sélection de ceci ou cela.

----------


## Paincru

Merci pour les conseils  ::): Je savais pas qu'il existait des jeux multi casque / smartphones, ça peut être sympa.

Pour le RTS, pourquoi pas, je me le garde de coté, l’expérience  doit être cool. Aprés, je n'ai pas su vraiment apprécier de RTS depuis Red Alert / Warcraft donc...

----------


## Erokh

> Dans le genre puzzle tout meugnion t'as The Curious Tale of the Stolen Pets.
> J'ai pas teste mais ca a l'air cool et de ce jouer par tableau, plutot pas mal pour faire tourner le casque.
> 
> Si tu veux faire jouer tout le monde, t'as ca qui se joue avec 1 casque + X smartphone : Acron_Attack_of_the_Squirrels
> Ou ca avec 1 casque + 1-3 clavier / manettes :Late For Work Pas mal de mods de jeu, je l'ai bien rince avec quelques copains on s'est bien marre.


En asymétrique y'a aussi "keep calm and nobody explodes". (1 casque et un lecteur PDF)

Par contre ça se joue plutôt à 2, je crois.

----------


## 564.3

> Il n'y a pas de jeu avec l'esprit des points and click de l'époque ? Des pièces avec des trucs à fouiller, énigmes à résoudre, avec un background à la Myst, Baphomet ect... ?


Il y en a une tripotée, mais qui sont plus ou moins courts.
Dans les gros noms / portages, il y a Obduction par exemple (qui traine dans mon backlog).

----------


## jujupatate

Red Matter est pas mal en jeu d'exploration/puzzle game.
Talos Principle a une version VR aussi.

----------


## Hideo

> Merci pour les conseils Je savais pas qu'il existait des jeux multi casque / smartphones, ça peut être sympa.
> 
> Pour le RTS, pourquoi pas, je me le garde de coté, l’expérience  doit être cool. Aprés, je n'ai pas su vraiment apprécier de RTS depuis Red Alert / Warcraft donc...


Dans le meme genre, un cache cache

----------


## Oyooh

Panoptic est très sympa aussi, dans le genre multi asymétrique.
Et il y a une demo gratos.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai un peu joué à The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners, pas encore vu grand chose du jeu mais voici quelques notes concernant des choix de design.

- Il y a une option de locomotion relative au controleur, mais ils l'ont tweaké de façon un peu bizarre. Enfin, c'est déjà mieux que s'ils avaient forcé relatif au casque.
- Ça a l'air conçu pour être joué assis, on ne peut pas s'accroupir dans le jeu en le faisant physiquement, faut forcément appuyer sur un bouton… J'espère qu'ils corrigeront ça avec une option, c'est un scandale.
- Il y a un moteur physique qui a l'air plutôt sympa, mais je trouve qu'il y a trop d'assistance dans les actions et de scripts. Il y a une séquence spéciale quand on est agrippé par un zombie. Un peu frustrant au premier abord, mais niveau game design ça se tiens.
- Pour l'instant le décors est beaucoup protégé par des murs invisibles. Assez classique mais un peu frustrant en VR. Ça permet d'avoir des décors assez chiadés sans devoir tout rendre interactif et devoir gérer les bugs & co.
- Ça a l'air pas mal basé sur le loot et crafting. Je ne sais pas si c'est super poussé, mais au moins le système d'inventaire et de holsters a l'air correct.

Pour le reste, à voir sur la durée.

----------


## Erokh

J'ai enfin fini Lone écho. 
C'est un bon jeu, pas de doute là-dessus.
La réalisation graphique est top , et l'aspect sonore très bon. 
Le gameplay en soi est pas hyper fou: on doit interagir avec des objets pour remplir l'objectif qu'on nous a fixé, point barre. Au final ça se résume assez vite à actionner un interrupteur ou a insérer un objet b dans un objet a. La liste des interactions n'est pas immense, mais elles sont bien pensées.

Par contre, là où le jeu tire son épingle, c'est sur les décors magnifiques, et sur les déplacements, à la fois originaux et intuitifs. Par contre avec mes controlers de wmr, difficile de rester précis sur le moment où on lâche un mur. Du coup on a du mal à contrôler finement notre trajectoire. Je me suis vite vu me déplacer avec uniquement les thrusters pour être un peu précis dans mes mouvements, ce qui est très dommage.
Au petit point perfectible: le jeu essaye parfois de nous donner un sentiment d'urgence, mais comme il n'y a aucune limite de temps au final, ça fait un peu plouf.

----------


## ExPanda

Un an après tout le monde, je me suis pris *Red Matter* avec les promos, et je l'ai fait dans la foulée.

Je vais dire comme les autres retours, c'est beau (techniquement en fait, parce qu'en soit la DA n'est pas folle-folle non plus, mais il y a des effets pas mal du tout et ça tourne au poil), pas trop dur, et relativement court (fini en 2h30 d'après Steam).
Le gimmick des trucs à traduire est un poil lourd à certains moment, mais l'ambiance était sympa et globalement c'était une très bonne expérience.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Je rejoins ton avis à 99% sur Lone Echo rokh.
J'ajoute que les trajets interminables dans le gros vaisseau par contre ça m'a un peu saoulé… Et que j'ai été déçu que la résolution limitée du casque VR ne permette pas de profiter à fond des décors, surtout le décor lointain. Au point que je ne pense pas faire Lone Echo 2 avant de passer à un casque next gen.

----------


## septicflesh

Des gens ont pu test le jeu  Thief Simulator VR ? Car il est en soldes a 10 euros?

----------


## 564.3

Tiens, dans le prochain CPC Ackboo a fait un test de Boneworks.
En résumé il trouve que le scénario et l'univers ne vole pas haut, mais que pour un jeu VR il y a pas mal de moments sympa, même si c'est fatiguant et qu'il faut pouvoir encaisser le risque de cinétose. 7/10
Il râle un peu sur le système de sauvegarde, mais ne mentionne pas qu'un patch ne devrait pas tarder. D'un autre coté, on n'a plus de news à ce sujet…

Au final je suis plutôt d'accord avec lui, même si j'ai bien aimé l'ambiance du jeu (d'ailleurs j'ai pris l'OST depuis). Et que j'ai pas la même condition physique, en VR éclater des têtes avec des armes plus ou moins improvisées, c'est ma passion.


En passant, j'ai un peu testé le hotfix pour pouvoir se baisser IRL dans *The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners*, et ça ne marche pas encore à 100%. Mais c'est déjà bien qu'ils bossent dessus.
En parlant d'éclater des têtes, je suis un peu frustré par le manque de liberté d'action dans ce jeu. Ça se fini trop vite en séquence de "grapple" scripté.
Mais tous ne peuvent pas valoir Blade & Sorcery, Boneworks ou Hellsplit arena…
J'ai un peu plus progressé, et ça reste sympa pour l'instant.

----------


## Qiou87

Je viens de finir *Arizona Sunshine*, le premier jeu que je finisse en VR (mon casque a 1 semaine). Moins fatiguant à jouer que Superhot VR et surtout je peux y jouer dans une zone plus restreinte sans devoir déménager ma table basse (et ma femme  ::ninja:: ). Je réserve Superhot aux soirées où je suis seul à la maison.

Donc Arizona... les graphismes ont une jolie "patte" artistique mais sont quand même bien moches. Exception faite des armes, très bien modélisées je trouve. Le gameplay est assez bateau mais rend bien en VR et procure de bonnes sensations (mention spéciale au passage dans la mine).
Paradoxalement le côté double flingues m'a presque dérangé dans l'immersion ; jamais quelqu'un n'irait tirer un MP9 dans une main et un pompe dans l'autre, ce serait totalement ingérable avec le recul sauf à avoir les bras de Dwayne Johnson. Déjà qu'un 9mm à une main demande une sacré maîtrise... En revanche le jeu restitue assez bien le punch des armes. J'ai fait 50% avec le Glock + lampe tactique, c'est un des premiers jeux où ce flingue donne l'impression d'avoir vraiment du punch et sonne à peu près comme le vrai (tellement de FPS considèrent le Glock comme le flingue du "débutant" et il fait à peine plus de dégâts qu'un pistolet à eau).

Bref, un bon gros défouloir, qui se finit un peu vite (3h30 pour ma part). J'ai pris les DLCs vu qu'ils sont légèrement soldés et semblent rajouter encore quelques heures de la même chose, parce que malgré ses défauts ça reste une expérience vraiment sympa et j'aime bien l'humour un peu noir du narrateur/joueur.

----------


## Erokh

J'avais trouvé le Glock un peu mou, moi. Justement entre autres à cause du son.

Par contre c'était effectivement mon arme de prédilection durant tout le jeu, notamment pour la profusion des munitions et la présence de la lampe intégrée.

----------


## Visslar

Pas d'autres retours sur *The Walking Dead* ?
J'hésite car je n'ai pas du tout accroché à Arizona Sunshine. TWD est bien au dessus ?

----------


## Hideo

On est sur une autre "generation" de gameplay VR. 
Les retours en ligne sont excellents malgre quelques petits soucis assez etonnant comme ne pas pouvoir se baisser physiquement. Ils bossent dessus ca devrait etre proprement integre dans peu de temps. 

Je pense pas qu'ils soient reelement comparables, a part le setup (shooter / Zombies) la loop de gameplay semble tres differente. 
Si je devais repondre tres simplement : oui.

Prends, test pendant un peu moins de deux heures et tu seras fixe  :;):

----------


## Canarmageddon

perso Lone Echo je le commence à peine, trop captivé par Asgard Vrath et Pavlov qui m'ont goinfré tout mon temps libre mais je pense être parmis les pire robot assistant de la galaxie, tellement j'ai passé 1 heure à explorer le vaisseau, jouer à la baballe , lancer des trucs dans tous les sens, l'entendre se plaindre que 

Spoiler Alert! 


 "je ne suis pas une poignée"

 ne vous méprenez pas je voulais simplement tester la célèbre technique de Cylindrix le germain... ::siffle:: 




et ne pas avancer vraiment dans le jeu au final... 

mais le 0G c'est un bon gros kiff 

j'ai également apprécié tester lone combat aussi avec d'autres joueurs même si c'était assez "cafouillis" dans le sens ou chacun luttais déjà pour essayer de se déplacer alors les matchs/combats étaient assez bordelliques...

----------


## vectra

Putain, je suis 100% neutralisé IRL par des conneries qui me font chier, et tous les bons jeux se mettent à sortir en VR  ::(: 
Pute.
Chier.
Bite.

----------


## Canarmageddon

> Putain, je suis 100% neutralisé IRL par des conneries qui me font chier, et tous les bons jeux se mettent à sortir en VR 
> Pute.
> Chier.
> Bite.


c'est marant tes jurons font PCB en acrostiche... même énervé on ne change pas de nature, un geek reste un geek xD

t'inquiète tu as jusqu'a MARS (ALYX) pour finir de te libérer de tes obligations IRL , mais une fois MARS atteint , je ne répond plus de rien... ce sera "seul sur MARS" ou "100 balles et un MARS" ou encore "MARS Attacks" je sais pas trop, on verras...

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Putain, je suis 100% neutralisé IRL par des conneries qui me font chier, et tous les bons jeux se mettent à sortir en VR


Quel est le souci ? Les jeux vont pas disparaître (normalement).

----------


## Pounure

> Putain, je suis 100% neutralisé IRL par des conneries qui me font chier, et tous les bons jeux se mettent à sortir en VR 
> Pute.
> Chier.
> Bite.


laisse tombé l'IRL, viens jouer avec nous on s'en fout de la vie

----------


## nodulle

Il n'y a que la réalité virtuelle qui compte et pas cette fausse réalité réel que les illuminatis-reptiliens-partouzeurs-de-droite essai de nous faire croire !  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Pas d'autres retours sur *The Walking Dead* ?
> J'hésite car je n'ai pas du tout accroché à Arizona Sunshine. TWD est bien au dessus ?


Comme dit Hideo, ça n'a pas grand chose à voir:
- AS: action (tir) / aventure, linéaire
- TWD: action (mêlée et tir) / crafting / aventure, avec un hub et des petites zones, plusieurs objectifs et des choix (pas sur qu'il y ait grand impact)

Évidemment tout reste assez superficiel, ils n'ont pas un budget de fou.
Mais c'est bien fini, même s'il y a des ratés dans des choix de design.

Dans AS on ne se pose pas trop de questions et il y a de l'action tout le temps. Là c'est plus posé et on se demande si on fait ce qu'il faut.

Un truc chiant c'est qu'on ne peut pas sauvegarder quand on veut. Il y a de l'autosave assez fréquemment, mais je me suis tapé une séquence de 5-10min minutes 3x alors que je voulais tester des choses.
Bon ça reste moins pire que Boneworks, mais je m'en étais moins rendu compte vu que je ne faisais qu'avancer et que je quittais aux points de sauvegarde.

----------


## Erokh

J'ai eu un peu la même sur Lone écho dans une moindre mesure: impossible de savoir quand le jeu sauvegarde ta progression. Du coup je me suis retrouvé parfois at refaire des trucs un peu relou.

----------


## Bopnc

Ackboo vient de poser un dossier sur sur les jeux VR de 2020 pour le prochain mag. 

L'idée est très louable et le ton positif, mais je reste dubitatif sur la forme : Le seul prix mentionné est celui de l'index et ses 1000€ (alors que c'est clairement l'exception à ce niveau de prix), et l'ustensile est appelé plusieurs fois "casque à vomi". 
L'article perpétue donc les deux idées reçues les plus négatives (et globalement fausses) de la VR, un peu à l'opposé d'une démarche d'ouverture au public...  ::sad::

----------


## vectra

Pas sûr d'avoir bien compris.
A ce jour, le seul casque récent testé par le CPC est le Rift S, et il s'est prix 8/10.

----------


## Canarmageddon

> Il n'y a que la réalité virtuelle qui compte et pas cette fausse réalité réel que les illuminatis-reptiliens-partouzeurs-de-droite essai de nous faire croire !


qu'est ce que le réel?





 ::P:

----------


## Baalim

> l'ustensile est appelé plusieurs fois "casque à vomi". 
> L'article perpétue donc les deux idées reçues les plus négatives (et globalement fausses) de la VR, un peu à l'opposé d'une démarche d'ouverture au public...


Après 45 minutes de Trover saves the world sur oculus CK1 hier, j'aurais tendance à penser que la cinétose reste le plus gros problème à résoudre de la VR.

----------


## vectra

C'est le DK1 ou le CV1?
Dans le premier cas, cherche même pas pourquoi.

Pour les gens sensibles à la cinétose, le moindre stutter, retard chronique ou simplement la perception d'une vitesse de rafraichissement pas normale suffit à créer le malaise.
C'est pas complètement pour rien que l'Index vise les hautes fréquences en tout: ce n'est pas accessible à toutes les bourses, mais le gain est sensible.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est le DK1 ou le CV1?
> Dans le premier cas, cherche même pas pourquoi.
> 
> Pour les gens sensibles à la cinétose, le moindre stutter, retard chronique ou simplement la perception d'une vitesse de rafraichissement pas normale suffit à créer le malaise.
> C'est pas complètement pour rien que l'Index vise les hautes fréquences en tout: ce n'est pas accessible à toutes les bourses, mais le gain est sensible.


Erreur de ma part, le CV1  :;): 

Pour le coup, Trover semblait le candidat idéal. Le jeu tourne nickel et tout a été manifestement pensé pour limiter la gène pour le joueur.  
Je me doute bien de l'apport de l'index mais j'attends encore pour changer de matos.

----------


## vectra

J'oubliais aussi, c'est quoi le PC derrière?
Moi, perso, le SDE de l'oled pentile me tue complètement l'immersion, mais je n'ai aucune idée quant à la contribution de ça sur la gerbe.

----------


## Bopnc

> Pas sûr d'avoir bien compris.
> A ce jour, le seul casque récent testé par le CPC est le Rift S, et il s'est prix 8/10.


Je détaille ma pensée vis à vis de ce nouvel article.

C'est vraiment cool de faire un compte rendu enthousiaste sur la VR en 2020, avec un petit point sur l'état du marché et les jeux à venir. Mais en l'état si je fais lire l'article à des néophytes (et je l'ai fait pour tester), l'idée qu'ils retiennent c'est "Oui enfin perso c'est pas ces quelques jeux qui me feront lâcher 1000€ pour un casque qui donne la gerbe !".

Et autant habituellement ces deux arguments "ça coûte une fortune" et "ça donne la gerbe" viennent des premières générations de casque et de la réputation hasardeuse qui leur colle à la peau. Autant là, les deux poncifs sont propagés par l'article lui même !

Hors :
- Le rapport qualité-prix d'un casque actuellement, c'est plus dans les 450-500€ que dans les 1000€ (qui est le top). Et même si l'existence de casques "moins chers" est mentionnées au détour d'une phrase, les gens se focalisent sur le prix mentionné, surtout sans information dans l'article sur la qualité des versions moins chères. 
- La cinétose peut encore être un problème selon les jeux, mais c'est sans aucune commune mesure avec l'horreur qu'étaient les DK1/DK2 à ce niveau, avec leurs expériences pétées à 90%. Aujourd'hui, les expériences de jeu sont mieux maîtrisées, et on peut sans soucis démarrer par des jeux "softs" qui occupent déjà pas mal d'heures. J'ai fait acheter un Rift S à un copain il y a quelques semaines, et il n'a toujours pas ressenti le moindre soucis en jouant à ses jeux (Robo Recall, Beat Saber, I Expect You to die, Creed...).
Sans même parler du fait qu'avec un peu d'habitude, ces soucis de cinétose disparaissent quasi complètement (hors jeux pétés).


Donc en gros je trouve dommage de prendre la peine d'écrire un article pour informer sur l'état de la techno et de caler dedans des informations aussi peu nuancées.

----------


## Fabiolo

Le truc c'est qu'on est passé de 2016-2017 à 2020, du coup on a complètement zappé le quest et les bons jeux de fin 2019.

Sinon l'index...bah, faudrait pouvoir l'acheter un jour déjà....

----------


## 564.3

Boh je trouve que l'article est plutôt correct, même s'il aurait pu éviter les vannes (qu'il doit se prendre aussi, en passant).
Il cite tout le matos récent (même le Vive Comos, il aurait pu s'en passer) et les jeux les plus populaires actuellement, puis un paragraphe pour chacun des 10 jeux VR qu'il attend le plus en 2020.

Une erreur factuelle quand même: au lieu de prendre le taux d'équipement actif dans Steam (1.09% en faisant la somme) il n'a pris que le casque le plus populaire (0.3%), même si ce n'est pas le premier à se faire piéger par la présentation. En plus ça devait être au moment des stats pétées, réparées il y a 2-3j.
Bon, fondamentalement ça ne change pas grand chose, même si maintenant il y a plus d'utilisateurs Steam avec un casque VR connecté et alimenté que ceux sous Linux (0.83%).
Le prochain palier c'est de dépasser le nombre d'utilisateurs avec Steam (ou l'OS ?) en français (2.80%)  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> J'oubliais aussi, c'est quoi le PC derrière?
> Moi, perso, le SDE de l'oled pentile me tue complètement l'immersion, mais je n'ai aucune idée quant à la contribution de ça sur la gerbe.


Rysen 2600x, gtx 1080 ti, 16 go ram, ssd

----------


## vectra

Ah ouais, donc là ça va.

J'ai pas lu l'article: c'est si pêté que ça?

----------


## Bopnc

Pété non, j'irais pas jusque là. Juste un peu dommage sur la forme.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Et dommage qu'il parle du nouveau Walking dead en "preview" alors qu'il est sorti il y a plusieurs jours.

par contre, trois heures pour finir Lone Echo? Il a matté un speedrun non? J'ai le sentiment qu'il en fait au moins le double, et sans se presser...

----------


## 564.3

> Et dommage qu'il parle du nouveau Walking dead en "preview" alors qu'il est sorti il y a plusieurs jours.
> 
> par contre, trois heures pour finir Lone Echo? Il a matté un speedrun non? J'ai le sentiment qu'il en fait au moins le double, et sans se presser...


Le paragraphe n'est pas sur celui qui vient de sortir mais celui de Survios, qui n'a toujours pas de date.
Mais ouais il mentionne aussi Saints & Sinners, il aurait pu préciser qu'il venait de sortir. Ça dépend quand ça a été rédigé.
Sinon l'article sur Boneworks est paru plus d'un mois après la sortie du jeu, mais c'est assez courant chez CPC j'ai l'impression.
Il y en aura ptet aussi un sur TWD: S&S le mois prochain.

Pour Lone Echo son chrono a du tomber en panne ouais, je crois que j'y ai passé 7-8h. J'aurais préféré qu'il soit plus court et qu'ils coupent dans les enchainements de couloirs, mais bon…

----------


## ExPanda

> C'est vraiment cool de faire un compte rendu enthousiaste sur la VR en 2020, avec un petit point sur l'état du marché et les jeux à venir. Mais en l'état si je fais lire l'article à des néophytes (et je l'ai fait pour tester), l'idée qu'ils retiennent c'est "Oui enfin perso c'est pas ces quelques jeux qui me feront lâcher 1000€ pour un casque qui donne la gerbe !".


C'est vraiment dommage d'en être encore là.  ::|: 
Bien d'accord avec tout le reste de ton post. Quand je fais tester autour de moi, il y en a en effet qui disent qu'ils n'ont pas 1000€ à y mettre... Mais eux c'est parce qu'il faut changer tout le pc en même temps.  ::siffle:: 




> par contre, trois heures pour finir Lone Echo? Il a matté un speedrun non? J'ai le sentiment qu'il en fait au moins le double, et sans se presser...


Trois heures pour Lone Echo ?  ::O: 
Ça doit être faisable, en rushant les trucs à faire sans prendre le temps de regarder l'environnement, faire des missions secondaires ou rechercher des cubesats. Mais bon si c'est pour faire comme ça le jeu perd beaucoup d'intérêt...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Là où il a raison, c'est que les prix se stabilisent, et que dans l'idée du grand public, un casque VR, c'est 450€ et le haut de gamme c'est 1000€. Des prix fixes, c'est bien.

Juste à insister sur le fait qu'un PC VR ready ne coute plus grand chose aujourd'hui.

----------


## Jefiban

Mon avis concernant Walkind Dead : du très bon. Il fait clairement parti de la nouvelle génération de jeux Vr. C est beau, c est long, c est brutal et plutôt complet. les heures défilent sans que je m en rendent compte et ça c est plutôt bon signe.

----------


## Baalim

En parlant de walking dead, j'allais justement poster sur le topic des bons plans qu'il était à 22.5$ chez play asia

https://www.play-asia.com/the-walkin...ners/13/70dacv

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai également pris Walking Dead, dommage qu'il propose un rendu cartoon. Sinon, ce serait un sans faute pour l'aspect visuel.
Là, où je trouve la physique un peu mal foutu c'est principalement les intéractions avec les portes / portail. Il faut systématiquement tenir la poignée et pousser / tirer. J'aurai bien aimé l'ouvrir sans devoir tenir la poignée comme sur Boneworks.
Même critique vis à vis du manque d'intéraction avec les autres assets du jeu. J'aurai bien aimé fouiller les voitures comme Arizona Sunshine.

----------


## Couillu

> Mon avis concernant Walkind Dead : du très bon. Il fait clairement parti de la nouvelle génération de jeux Vr. C est beau, c est long, c est brutal et plutôt complet. les heures défilent sans que je m en rendent compte et ça c est plutôt bon signe.


Je viens d'y jouer 1h30 et la seule raison pour laquelle j'ai arreté c'est parce que je commençais à avoir mal au dessus du crane à cause du DAS de mon vive. xD Je suis pas fan de jeux d'horreur (aka je suis une poule mouillée) mais pour le moment ça me plait beaucoup, je pense que le style cartoon joue en ma faveur. Les combats sont sympa pour le moment, l'histoire est intriguante, l'univers à l'air sympa... Par contre j'ai failli pleurer quand j'ai voulu rentrer à la base, mon sac plein avec un shotgun dans une main, un pied de biche dans l'autre et que j'ai du les lâcher pour prendre le bateau.  ::'(:

----------


## 564.3

Ah j'aime bien le rendu de TWD, c'est plutôt un bon compromis je trouve.

Ouais le manque d'interactivité est un peu dommage. Mais même s'ils ne sont pas au niveau des meilleurs, passé la déception initiale c'est pas bien grave. Comme pour l'escalade qui est méga scriptée aussi. Disons que c'est pas le même genre de jeux, Boneworks c'est plutôt de l'action/puzzle/sandbox.

Là je me suis fait une journée de TWD bien remplie (action/aventure/crafting), puis j'ai quitté et lancé Hellsplit histoire d'éclater du mort vivant dans les normes en vigueur (combat en arène).
J'avoue que je me fais plus plaisir dans Hellsplit (même si je commence à tourner en rond au bout de 5h), mais c'est comme comparer des spaghettis carbonara à un vélo (pour reprendre une citation récente). J'espère qu'ils vont encore nous sortir des bons trucs pour Hellsplit (en EA)…

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre j'ai failli pleurer quand j'ai voulu rentrer à la base, mon sac plein avec un shotgun dans une main, un pied de biche dans l'autre et que j'ai du les lâcher pour prendre le bateau.


T'as été un peu trop gourmand, mais prépares toi à des moments où tu vas vraiment pleurer  ::ninja:: 
Une fois j'ai failli rage-quit parce que j'étais mort connement. Mais c'est bon, j'ai pu récupérer mon matos avant que ça parte en vrilles, happy end.

----------


## Kaede

Je viens d'apprendre l'existence de OhShape. Les reviews sur Steam ne sont pas dingues, mais le concept a l'air amusant (accesoirement, ça me fait penser à ce jeu télévisé Japonais débile).




On ne le voit pas sur cette video (car ça n'est pas à la première personne), mais quand ça va plus vite, ç'a l'air un peu délicat niveau lisibilité.

----------


## Baalim

Au cas où, il fait partie de l'offre vive infinity  ::):

----------


## Couillu

> T'as été un peu trop gourmand, mais prépares toi à des moments où tu vas vraiment pleurer 
> Une fois j'ai failli rage-quit parce que j'étais mort connement. Mais c'est bon, j'ai pu récupérer mon matos avant que ça parte en vrilles, happy end.


J'ai compris ce que tu voulais dire lors de ma première mort, en infiltrant la première planque de la Tower quand je me suis retrouvé sans munitions dans mon calibre et que j'avais aucune idée de comment le recharger.  ::sad::  Mais tout s'est bien fini j'ai pu tout récupérer. :D

Bon en tout cas je m'éclate vraiment bien dans ce walking dead, j'en ai pas encore vu grand chose mais le coté survival est bien là ! Ce qui me chagrine le plus c'est les bras. J'aurai limite préféré des mains flottantes les j'ai toujours les bras pliés même quand je tire au flingue ça casse toute l'immersion.

----------


## 564.3

> Bon en tout cas je m'éclate vraiment bien dans ce walking dead, j'en ai pas encore vu grand chose mais le coté survival est bien là ! Ce qui me chagrine le plus c'est les bras. J'aurai limite préféré des mains flottantes les j'ai toujours les bras pliés même quand je tire au flingue ça casse toute l'immersion.


Je me suis aussi bien marré lors de ma session d'hier, je me faisais tout au corps à corps mais finalement j'aime bien le flingue aussi. Par contre je ne suis pas super satisfait de l'arc, faudra que je retente.

Pour les bras, relances le calibrage dans les options et fais quelques tests dans la foulée pour voir si c'est correct. Ça ne sera jamais parfait, mais normalement y a moyen de trouver un réglage qui marche pas trop mal.

----------


## Fabiolo

Finalement, entre le test de Boneworks, le dossier sur les jeux de 2020 et quelques news sur les casques, il y a eu plus de VR dans le mag de ce mois que dans la totalité de tous les autres réunis depuis 2016. Ackboo président....

----------


## Baalim

> Finalement, entre le test de Boneworks, le dossier sur les jeux de 2020 et quelques news sur les casques, il y a eu plus de VR dans le mag de ce mois que dans la totalité de tous les autres réunis depuis 2016. Ackboo président....


Merci à Copychat pour l'article, soit dit en passant  ::): 
Le dossier est court, trop court mais plutôt sympathique.

J'ai finalement pris le walking dead et, effectivement, ça s'annonce pas mal du tout  ::wub:: 
Mais, entre la flippe et la cinétose, je sens que la progression va être laborieuse  :Sweat:

----------


## Couillu

> Je me suis aussi bien marré lors de ma session d'hier, je me faisais tout au corps à corps mais finalement j'aime bien le flingue aussi. Par contre je ne suis pas super satisfait de l'arc, faudra que je retente.
> 
> Pour les bras, relances le calibrage dans les options et fais quelques tests dans la foulée pour voir si c'est correct. Ça ne sera jamais parfait, mais normalement y a moyen de trouver un réglage qui marche pas trop mal.



Pareil j'avais tendance à utiliser le couteau le plus possible pour économiser mes balles (toujours cette même peur de manquer dans les RPG qui fait que tu finis avec 600 grenades/ammos/potions que t'utilisera jamais ^^) mais les gunfights sont marrants.

J'ai voulu recalibrer mais j'ai pas trouvé comment faire, dans le menu j'ai l'affichage qui me dit d'appuyer sur telle touche pour calibrer mais j'arrive sur mon menu steam VR  ::(:  J'ai réussi au premier lancement du jeu pourtant.

----------


## 564.3

Bizarre pour le calibrage, ça doit pas être le bon bouton.

Sinon j'ai du matos un peu mieux pour le tir à distance, et j'ai l'impression qu'en plus de la dispersion moindre il y a plus ou moins d'auto-aim (à l'arc en tous cas). Faudra que je fasse des tests plus précis à un moment, sur des cibles inertes (genre celle du camp) et sur des têtes.
Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un vrai stand de tir avec une bonne visibilité des impacts, un bouton reset et éventuellement du scoring, j'y passe pas mal de temps dans tous les jeux. En plus ça fait chier de gâcher des munitions, mais au pire je recharge une sauvegarde… Dés que j'ai trouvé l'arc au camp, j'ai oublié que tout s'use et l'ai pété en tirant sur la cible, mais la dernière sauvegarde était trop loin.

Edit: ils passent le mode accroupi physique par défaut, pour rappel c'est cumulable avec le bouton
https://steamcommunity.com/games/916...55868911888261
J'espère que ça marche mieux que la version précédente. Après la session d'Onward d'hier, ça faisait bizarre de ne pas pouvoir me planquer naturellement pour tirer dans ce jeu.

----------


## madfox

> Edit: ils passent le mode accroupi physique par défaut, pour rappel c'est cumulable avec le bouton
> https://steamcommunity.com/games/916...55868911888261
> J'espère que ça marche mieux que la version précédente. Après la session d'Onward d'hier, ça faisait bizarre de ne pas pouvoir me planquer naturellement pour tirer dans ce jeu.


Il était temps. Sortir un jeu VR de ce type en 2020 sans accroupissement physique par défaut...

Le jeu quitte ma liste d' "ignored" pour rentrer dans ma wishlist.  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

Dites, j'ai pas trouvé comment faire... *Raw Data* m'ennuie. Déjà j'aime pas forcément ses robots qu'on a l'impression de tirer avec un pistolet à eau tellement ils sont solides. Mais surtout, son système de déplacement avec le joystick gauche qu'il faut cliquer ne me convient pas du tout d'un point de vue physique (je vais pas vous raconter ma vie mais bon, voilà, j'aimerai ne pas avoir à appuyer sur un joystick très dur avec mon pouce gauche parce que c'est pas un truc facile pour moi). Y'a moyen de le changer pour pouvoir utiliser le même système que dans Steam VR ou dans Arizona Sunshine avec le joystick droit qu'on pousse simplement? J'ai pas trouvé...  ::unsure:: 

Au final entre ses robots et son déplacement, j'ai vite lâché ce jeu, et relancé le mode Horde d'AS (après avoir torché les DLCs). Et en fait même en horde c'est marrant et ça m'occupe facilement 1h le soir. Il est vraiment basique par certains aspects, les zombies sont vus et revus depuis 5 ans au moins, et pourtant je continue à bien me marrer dessus.

----------


## KiwiX

Patch colossal de TWD Saints & Sinners (6gb)
- Rajoute l'accroupissement physique par défaut, entre autres !

----------


## vectra

Raw data est sympa, mais quand-même daté. C'est une vieille gloire qui n'a pas trop perdu, mais faut pas trop s'acharner je pense.
Je ne me souviens plus du mode de déplacement, mais en général t'as pas besoin de cliquer le joystick pour te déplacer... Ca doit être paramétrable.

Si tu te marres avec un jeu et pas avec un autre, y'a pas de soucis. Les jeux VR sont particulièrement difficiles à appréhender, ça fait partie des risques. C'est pourquoi je fais gaffe à bien tester mes jeux peu après l'achat et pendant 1h30.

----------


## Hideo

Si ca l'est pas tu dois pouvoir le faire avec steam input.

----------


## Qiou87

> Si tu te marres avec un jeu et pas avec un autre, y'a pas de soucis. Les jeux VR sont particulièrement difficiles à appréhender, ça fait partie des risques. C'est pourquoi je fais gaffe à bien tester mes jeux peu après l'achat et pendant 1h30.


Tiens, tu me fais penser que je l'ai pris en promo Steam ça. Je n'ai fait que quelques tutos et 2 missions, donc je dois pouvoir me faire rembourser. Ca aidera à me payer Robo Recall, la prochaine "gloire de la VR" sur ma liste de découverte.

Déplacement SteamVR, AS: joystick droit, tu le pousses vers l'avant et vise où tu veux aller, tu relâches pour te TP.
Déplacement RawData: joystick gauche, tu le pousses pour activer le TP et tu dois ensuite cliquer sur le joystick pour confirmer le TP (je dis ça de tête, c'est ce dont je me souviens). C'est plus long, moins intuitif, et je veux pas devoir appuyer sur un joystick.

Mais je vais pas m'acharner si je peux me faire rembourser. Le jeu est graphiquement chouette c'est tout, j'ai pas accroché jusqu'ici.

----------


## 564.3

Encore un jeu sandbox foutraque pour moi https://store.steampowered.com/app/1227160/MENTAL/

Visuellement/artistiquement c'est pas terrible, le feeling des armes n'a pas l'air génial (à part la découpe nette) et je crains que la boucle de gameplay soit naze… mais je crois que je vais tester quand même.

----------


## vectra

Tiens, c'est ce que j'allais dire du tuto de Boneworks après 1h de test.

----------


## 564.3

> Tiens, c'est ce que j'allais dire du tuto de Boneworks après 1h de test.


Y a pas le même niveau de production entre les deux, quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

Je dois pas être très réceptif à tous les genres de jeux, je pense.
J'avais déjà détesté HHHH, j'aurais dû me méfiager.

----------


## Bopnc

Alors Boneworks est un jeu que j'ai puissamment détesté au début, puis trouvé très moyen, avant de brusquement piger le principe et devenir fan (au niveau des égouts). Depuis j'alterne entre les périodes ou je considère que c'est de loin le meilleur jeu VR et celles ou j'ai envie de vomir sur les devs pour leurs implémentations à chier.  ::P: 

Quelques éléments pour mieux profiter du jeu :
- On s'habitue petit à petit à la physique des bras (qui se bloquent sur les objets, etc), ainsi qu'a celle des objets lourds. C'est mal foutu (à mon avis), mais au bout d'un moment ça finit par aller et on commence à l'exploiter avec plaisir.

- La gestion des sauts est par contre ouvertement pétée. C'est un coup à se rendre furieux et malade à la fois (jambes qui bloquent, projections involontaires, etc.). C'est vraiment le gros défaut de leur jeu. 

- C'est mal branlé et mal expliqué, mais l'objectif final est de collectionner le plus de cartouches possibles dans les niveaux. Les armes à feu ne sont donc à utiliser qu'en dernier recours : si tu n'utilise qu'elles, tu va dégueuler de munitions et le jeu sera facile et très fade. Il faut donc éliminer les ennemis autrement, ce qui est à la fois un peu plus dur et beaucoup plus marrant.

- Il y a plein d'interactions possibles dans Boneworks qui ne le sont pas dans d'autres jeux. Personnellement j'ai réalisé au niveau des égouts que je m'enfermais instinctivement dans un gameplay basique, sans profiter de toutes les interactions. Le genre de trucs à tester : les coups de poings, clés de bras, la lutte (surtout sur les corniches), percuter un ennemi de plein fouet pour le faire tomber, avancer bras tendu pour le pousser, lui mettre des coups de tète, lui jeter des trucs au visage, lui sauter à pieds joints dessus...
Et accessoirement, le jeu propose la meilleure simulation de combat à l'arme blanche que j'ai vu dans un jeu vidéo (pour le moment ^^). J'ai fait des niveaux entiers au couteau ou à l'épée, c'est franchement bien fait et limite dérangeant.  :^_^:

----------


## 564.3

> - La gestion des sauts est par contre ouvertement pétée. C'est un coup à se rendre furieux et malade à la fois (jambes qui bloquent, projections involontaires, etc.). C'est vraiment le gros défaut de leur jeu.


T'as oublié l'escalade avec nos bras en caoutchouc  :tired: 
Enfin, au moins quand on agrippe quelque chose on y reste, heureusement qu'on n'a pas des doigts en peau de pêche en plus.

Sinon c'est marrant, les égouts c'était le début du passage monotone pour moi, et aux entrepôts j'ai commencé à être saoulé. J'aime pas trop quand les jeux passent des heures dans les couloirs de Chatelet - Les Halles en travaux, j'essaie déjà d'éviter ça IRL…
Heureusement que ça change assez rapidement après.

Et au final j'ai passé quasi autant de temps à me bastonner dans l'arène que dans les niveaux du jeu.

----------


## Bopnc

En fait les égouts ont été le déclencheur pour moi parce qu'on peut y avoir des couteaux, et en bon AMHE-eur je me suis précipité dessus.  ::P: 

C'est là que j'ai réalisé toutes les interactions à coté desquelles je passais, et que j'ai commencé à m'éclater.

----------


## 564.3

> En fait les égouts ont été le déclencheur pour moi parce qu'on peut y avoir des couteaux, et en bon AMHE-eur je me suis précipité dessus. 
> 
> C'est là que j'ai réalisé toutes les interactions à coté desquelles je passais, et que j'ai commencé à m'éclater.


Ah ouais ok, t'es pas un rigolo sur les combats à l'arme blanche. J'ai fait du "SpoChan" pendant quelques années, c'est plus proche de la VR de base vu que les armes ne pèsent pas grand chose  ::): 

C'est vrai que le couteau est assez balaise en plus, j'aime bien parce qu'il n'a pas beaucoup d'inertie.

Sinon mon arme favorite c'est le pied de biche, la pointe pénètre bien et le crochet permet de faire par mal de trucs.

----------


## malmoutt3

Bon après avoir un peu joué à Bonework et Walking dead, je dois dire que je suis assez déçu de la direction que prends la simulation du corps physique en jeu.
Les mouvements sont lents, imprécis, et faibles. Et le feedback absent donne d'autres problèmes à résoudre, comme le fait de tout foutre en l'air dans Bonework.
C'est tout sauf réaliste pour moi, et encore pire cela rend le jeu terriblement mou et confus. Il doit exister un juste milieu c'est pas possible. Quand le corps sera tracké en entier, on sera un peu mieux je pense.

Pour walking dead, je trouve le jeu bien fait, et bien finit, mais je ne ressens aucune peur, aucun sentiment de malaise dans cet univers. Le gameplay au pistolet est horrible, et les combats au corps à corps se font quasi toujours de la même façon, on dirait presque un quick time event. Je ne ressens aucune liberté que la VR est sensé nous donner dans ce jeu. Après Asgard, je peste contre les solutions choisies par les plus gros jeu quant au gameplay des armes blanches.

----------


## Bopnc

Sur Boneworks j'aime beaucoup les armes légères : couteaux, kunail, hache à une main, épée à une main, brique... Le feeling est vraiment bon et fun.

Pour les armes à deux mains, ça a mis plus de temps à venir, mais je rigole quand même bien avec maintenant. Le soucis que j'ai encore avec elles vient de l'aspect semi-aléatoire des impacts : J'ai l'impression que je peux envoyer une énorme patate qui pique, et le coup suivant, -exactement avec le même geste- j'ai l'impression de jeter une figue molle.

J'ai vraiment pas accroché aux  combats d'Asgard, par contre. Ça vient du fait qu'encore une fois (et comme à Dark Vador Immortal) on nous demande de parer quand l'ennemi se découvre de façon ridicule, alors que c'est le moment ou on devrait frapper. C'est contre intuitif pour moi.

----------


## 564.3

C'est probable qu'on n'en verra pas beaucoup d'autres simulations du corps jusqu'au boutistes façon Boneworks. C'est lié aux mécanismes de puzzle qu'ils ont voulu mettre en place, mais ça pose trop de problèmes qui sont contournés par d'autres jeux.

Même avec un super body tracking on sera comme un éléphant dans une boutique de porcelaine. Il faudra des solutions pour gérer les collisions à travers une table ou un mur, la sensation de poids des objets, le mouvement des jambes lors des déplacements simulés, etc.

Sinon ouais, c'est dommage que TWD:S&S soit autant scripté. Au moins on peut s'accroupir naturellement maintenant (j'ai testé et ça marche bien). Il y a pas mal de déceptions et défauts dans les choix de conception (pas vraiment patchable), mais j'en suis à 10h de jeu et je m'amuse quand même encore. Une fois qu'on a accepté comment ça marchait, c'est quand même cool à explorer.

Si tu veux du combat de zombie plus fun, il y a Hellsplit: Arena. Les démembrements sont bien gérés, les zombies continuent d'essayer d'attaquer avec un bras ou une jambe en moins, etc. Mais ce n'est que du combat en arène, pas exempt de défauts non plus.

----------


## KospY

> Et accessoirement, le jeu propose la meilleure simulation de combat à l'arme blanche que j'ai vu dans un jeu vidéo (pour le moment ^^). J'ai fait des niveaux entiers au couteau ou à l'épée, c'est franchement bien fait et limite dérangeant.


Tu devrais essayer Blade & Sorcery  ::siffle::

----------


## vectra

J'allais demander comparaison, justement...

----------


## Bopnc

> Tu devrais essayer Blade & Sorcery


C'est sur ma liste, mais comme le jeu n'est pas complet, j'attendais qu'il soit terminé. Du coup je n'ai pas encore essayé.  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est sur ma liste, mais comme le jeu n'est pas complet, j'attendais qu'il soit terminé. Du coup je n'ai pas encore essayé.


Ouais, mais vu qu'il est moddable et le mod Star Wars est un MUST. Même le jeu pas finit, tu peux foncer.

----------


## Canarmageddon

bon ben j'ai gâché 8 boules... j'ai été curieux, et c'était de la merde... Vador Immortal le tout premier , torché en à peine 40 minutes dont 4-5 minutes d'immersion vers la fin, mais bordel  des déplacements merdiques, des combats beaucoup trop scriptés pour sembler naturels, et même pas la sensation d'être un poil de cul de jedi... juste du hardcore fanservice à gerber...  robot recall à coté donne 100 fois plus d'immersion sans rien avoir à raconter... et ses déplacement sont beaucoup plus libres...

Blade&sorcery vous dites... un mod Star Wars? Dites m'en plus...  ::o:  je vais de ce pas me renseigner en parallèle...

----------


## Bopnc

Vous attisez ma curiosité. Je vais y jeter un œil.  ::):

----------


## vectra

Y'a également un mod Star Wars pour Robo Recall...
Vader, c'est surtout un film interactif avec un sabre et des mini-jeux VR plutôt sympa, t'es un peu rêche. Mais c'est vite plié.

----------


## Canarmageddon

> Y'a également un mod Star Wars pour Robo Recall...
> Vader, c'est surtout un film interactif avec un sabre et des mini-jeux VR plutôt sympa, t'es un peu rêche. Mais c'est vite plié.


ben ouais certes pour 7 balles c'est clairement pas si mal, mais je crois c'est à cause du sel sur la durée de vie quoi.... robo recall j'ai eu des crampes dès le premier soir...  :Red:  là c'était fini trop vite , j'ai presque pas eu le temps de prendre du plaisir...  ::trollface:: 

merci pour l'info je pense que je vais essayer de me finir sur le mod star wars pour robo recall avant de craquer pour B&S éventuellement...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Alors pour avoir testé le mod Star Wars pour Robo Recall, c'est quand même bien de la merde. Car le gameplay ne s'adapte pas du tout. C'est un jeu de shoot à distance, donc avoir un sabre laser c'est un peu inutile. Sinon, ya un mod Captain America, avec un bouclier qu'on peut balancer et qui rebondit, et c'est déjà plus drôle.


Après pour Vader Immortel, n'ignorez pas le dojo, qui semble vraiment bidon au départ, mais au final c'est plus intéressant que la campagne. Meilleure durée de vie, vrais combats au sabre laser...

----------


## 564.3

Pour Blade & Sorcery, j'ai mis un résumé et des liens au début du thread dédié https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=124113

Après je pense que Bopnc sera déçu par l'IA, même avec le mod pour les rendre plus nerveux. Mais je ne vois pas beaucoup mieux en VR, c'est déjà bien quand ils gèrent les distances d'engagement et ce genre de choses.

L'avantage dans Boneworks c'est qu'ils n'ont pas d'arme de mêlée, ils foncent au corps à corps pour foutre des patates. C'est plus simple à gérer.

----------


## PokelusQuest

Salutations,

J'ai développé un mod pour jouer à Pokemon sur Oculus Quest.
Je me suis dis que vous seriez intéressé de voir ce travail.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXUKXo6KLk8&
 ::happy2::

----------


## Hideo

Si jamais tu repasses par ici, feloche y'a du boulot derriere ton projet. 
Un pokemon-VR y'a clairement un truc a faire  :Bave:  

Je te souhaites un max de temps avec le nintendo-hammer ne tombe !

----------


## Bopnc

Bon, après une quinzaine d'heures à déconner sur la campagne de *Boneworks*, j'ai décidé de la finir histoire de commencer à déconner en arène. 

Bah j'aurais du m'abstenir ! Les derniers "niveaux" sont exécrable et ont vraiment été à deux doigts de me faire dégobiller pour de vrai ! Je crois que j'avais jamais été aussi malade dans un casque, et pourtant j'en ai fait des heures de jeux cassés à courir et sauter dans tous les sens sur mon DK2 ! 
Mention spéciale à l'absence de sauvegarde, qui te rappelle leur doux message du début "Surtout n'hésitez pas à faire des pauses si vous vous sentez mal, gnagnagna". Ah ouais ? Et recommencer toute la partie super reloue qui fait gerber la session suivante ?!? Va mourir !

D'autant que pour avoir comparé soigneusement à d'autre jeux entre temps (dont Blade & Sorcery  ::ninja:: ) leurs décisions de gameplay qui rendent malade sont justement des décisions ! Ils pouvaient carrément faire mieux/autrement. 

Ça reste une expérience exceptionnelle, ne serait ce que parce que c'est le premier "jeu vidéo complet et normal" à sortir avec des interactions physiques complètes. Certains trucs sont super réussis (manipulation d'objets sans "agripper", combat au couteau/armes légères, la campagne d'une taille correcte...), d'autres sont foirés de façon spectaculaire (tout ce qui concerne les objets lourds, nous même compris). Et le mec qui a modélisé l'escalade ou les sauts mérite de faire un stage de 48h sur le thème "tartiflette inondée d'huile/montagne russe en lisant sur son smartphone" !!!


PS : Je débrieferais sur B&S dès que ma nausée est partie.  :;):   :Gerbe:

----------


## PokelusQuest

> Si jamais tu repasses par ici, feloche y'a du boulot derriere ton projet. 
> Un pokemon-VR y'a clairement un truc a faire  
> 
> Je te souhaites un max de temps avec le nintendo-hammer ne tombe !


Merci Hideo, on verra pour le nintendo hammer  ::siffle::

----------


## Baalim

Suite aux bons retours et après avoir pris Elderborn hier, j'ai décidé d'investir dans Blade & Sorcery.
Et c'est assez fantastique !  ::wub:: 

Bon, comme d'hab, j'ai dû tuer autant de murs que d'ennemis  :Facepalm: 
J'ai décidément pas assez de place chez moi.  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

Bizarre Bopnc, je ne trouve pas que les derniers niveaux de Boneworks soient pires que le début. Il y a pas mal d'escalade, mais y en avait aussi avant.
J'ai plutôt bien aimé parce que le design et les objectifs changeaient pas mal.

Leur système de bras en caoutchouc est un peu naze, je n'ai pas vu d'explication sur la raison pour laquelle ils n'ont pas réussi à stabiliser les mouvements. Ils ont utilisé une méthode systémique sans compromis pour les interactions physiques, puzzles & co, mais ça n'explique pas tout.

Sinon ça fait penser qu'il n'y a plus de nouvelles du patch pour les sauvegardes. C'est dommage pour le jeu, même si ça ne m'a pas manqué. Quand je refais les niveaux, c'est en diagonale avec un objectif précis, et c'est effectivement vite plié.
J'attends surtout de nouveaux challenges en arène pour m'y remettre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Suite aux bons retours et après avoir pris Elderborn hier, j'ai décidé d'investir dans Blade & Sorcery.
> Et c'est assez fantastique ! 
> 
> Bon, comme d'hab, j'ai dû tuer autant de murs que d'ennemis 
> J'ai décidément pas assez de place chez moi.


Je cherchais des infos sur Elderborn parce que j'ai cru avoir raté quelque chose, mais c'est un jeu non VR  ::ninja:: 

Pour les problèmes de murs, faut trouver des méthodes pour maximiser l'espace entre soi et le mur/adversaire.
J'ai mis une marque virtuelle permanente au sol, et quand j'ai des doutes je check où elle est. Normalement elle devrait toujours être entre moi et ce que je vais frapper.
Au cas où je me fais surprendre, j'ai plus ou moins pris l'habitude de faire un pas dans la direction opposée avant de réagir, même si ce n'est pas toujours vraiment possible.

Quand j'ai démarré les jeux d'escrime en VR c'était le drame, faut désapprendre rapidos ses réflexes IRL. Surtout que la forme que je pratiquais favorisait de tenir la distance, attaque avec petit pas + coup plongeant. Corps à corps interdit. C'est le cas typique (je ne connais pas toutes les pratiques), mais l'idéal pour foutre une manette dans le mur.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour info, ils ont ENFIN intégré le coop sur *Crisis VRigade*, qui est un Time crisis deluxe. Ca se joue a trois, je n'ai pas eu le temps de le relancer, mais c'est un jeu VR assez exigeant et très très sympa (et pas cher du tout)

----------


## Bopnc

> Bizarre Bopnc, je ne trouve pas que les derniers niveaux de Boneworks soient pires que le début. Il y a pas mal d'escalade, mais y en avait aussi avant.
> J'ai plutôt bien aimé parce que le design et les objectifs changeaient pas mal.


Jusqu’à présent, je disais aux gens que l'escalade était nulle, mais qu'on pouvait largement s'en passer alors ça allait. Sur la fin, on ne peut pas s'en passer. Et pour moi, les derniers niveaux étaient un cumul de tout ce que je trouve raté dans le jeu :

- Le duel dans l'arène avec l'épée à deux main (arme dont je suis instructeur IRL), que je trouve complètement foirée (car considérée comme un objet lourd, donc bras en guimauve, lenteurs de réaction, etc). 
- L'escalade du château, obligatoire (à moins que j'ai raté quelque chose), avec le bonus "t'es en haut mais tes pieds passent pas et tu peux pas te hisser, t'es bien niqué hein ????". C'est ce passage qui a commencé à me rendre nauséeux.
- Le duel à mains nues un peu foiré avec le roi, ou les coups n'ont quasi aucun punch (peut être que mon setup déconne sur ce point, mais je trouve que plein d'armes contondantes ont des résultats super aléatoires). 
- La grande salle finale et sa foutue échelle, dont je suis tombé une fois quasi arrivé en haut. J'était un peu en vrac, c'est elle qui m'a achevée. 


Alors certes, ça change un peu du reste et ça peut plaire. Mais là, j'étais vraiment pas en condition pour en profiter. 



Et sinon, vu que vous m'avez fait plonger, rapide retour sur *Blade & Sorcery* après deux-trois séances :

- Le jeu est effectivement impressionnant techniquement. Et ce d'autant plus qu'il est hyper agréable à manipuler contrairement à Boneworks. 
- Je disais que Boneworks était "dérangeant" avec les armes blanches. Ironiquement, je trouve que B&S l'est moins. Il s'avère que j'ai plus d'empathie pour les null-men (espèces de zombies numériques) que pour les guerriers de B&S. Sans doute parce que les null-men ont une espèce d'intelligence basique ("animale", on pourrait dire) qui les rends crédibles, associé au fait qu'ils n'ont pas forcément cherché la baston (c'est nous qui venons leur péter le crane à coup de brique au passage), alors que l'uncanny valley joue à fond à B&S quand les adversaires nous agressent. Du coup, pas de remords pour les défoncer et jouer avec leurs restes.  :^_^: 
- L'absence de mode "histoire" est vraiment un gros manque (mais je le savais, c'est pour ça que je l'avais pas acheté). On se marre bien, mais on tourne vite en rond. Filez moi ça dans un Skyrim ou un Mount & Blade, et je ne décroche plus du casque.  ::P: 

Ah oui, et vous auriez pu me prévenir qu'il me faudrait un gymnase pour y jouer correctement. Je me suis mis à retaper dans les murs alors que ça faisait des années que ça m'étais plus arrivé.  ::P: 


Et petite annexe pour compléter, le point de vue (chiant) d'un escrimeur en AMHE :
- J'apprécie énormément de pouvoir tenir les adversaires à distance en leur agitant une arme sous le nez. Peu de jeux le gèrent, et pour de bons combats à 1 VS X c'est quasi indispensable. 
- La physique des armes est agréablement surprenante, en particulier leurs interactions : taper une hache sur un bouclier, aiguiser deux dagues, parer un coup, voire même pivoter l'arme sur un bouclier adverse. 
- Le feelings des armes à une main est vraiment très réussi. C'est bluffant. 
- Celui des armes à deux mains l'est beaucoup moins, sans être au niveau de Boneworks. Les épées tenues à deux mains ne permettent pas de faire certains mouvements basiques de ces armes, et c'est la main haute qui décide de la direction de la lame (en vrai, la main haute fait pivot, et c'est la main basse qui détermine l'angle de la lame). Perso, ça me fais super bizarre, mais je suppose que quand on est pas habitué en vrai, ça passe sans soucis. 
- Ils n'ont pas inculqué les bases du combat à l'épée à leurs IA : Ils ne prennent pas la ligne, ne sortent pas de la ligne, et se découvrent outrageusement quand ils frappent (même avec un bouclier). Du coup il suffit de placer la pointe en direction du visage ou du torse de l'adversaire (qui n'est pas la position de base de 99% des systèmes de combats à l'arme blanche pour rien) pour les planter systématiquement quand ils attaquent. C'est pas très compliqué du coup.  ::P:  

Mais je regrette vraiment pas mon achat. J'ai surtout hâte de voir ça dans un vrai jeu.  :Bave:

----------


## Baalim

> Pour info, ils ont ENFIN intégré le coop sur *Crisis VRigade*, qui est un Time crisis deluxe. Ca se joue a trois, je n'ai pas eu le temps de le relancer, mais c'est un jeu VR assez exigeant et très très sympa (et pas cher du tout)


Merci pour l'info. J'ai découvert que je possédais déjà le jeu (aucune idée du bundle) et c'est effectivement pas mal du tout  ::O:

----------


## nodulle

> ...


Ce qu'il faut savoir dans Boneworks quand tu escalades des trucs c'est que tu peux replier tes jambes avec le bouton pour t’accroupir et en prenant appuis avec tes bras (sans agripper une surface) tu avances doucement jusqu'à ce que tes jambes ne soit plus dans le vide pour ensuite te remettre debout. Quand tu a compris ça tu peux te hisser et grimper sur n'importe quoi !
Pour le duel à mains nues avec le roi, je pense que tu ne dois pas avoir assez d'imagination pour les combats au corps à corps (et surtout à main nue) !  ::):  Pour t'en convaincre, je m'auto quote de la review du jeu que j'avais fait ici : 




> [...]quand les ennemis sont désarmé je me les fait au corps à corps. Bien plus gratifiant et jouissif et tu réalises qu'il y a mille et une façon de les buter ! N'importe quel objet est une arme. Hache, pied de biche, fusil (en donnant des coups de crosse), parpaing, brique, poêle, tonneau, etc... Voir même à main nu et là ça m'éclate ! Enfin c'est surtout eux que j'éclate , la tête contre le mur en les chopant une main à la taille et l'autre à épaule, un peu d'élan et paf. Un petit saut, je les penche en avant et leur tête embrasse le sol. Les prendre par les chevilles, reculer d'un coup pour les mettre au sol et ensuite plusieurs solutions possible : continuer à tenir d'une main une des chevilles et utiliser une arme contondante de l'autre (assez efficace) ou tourner sur soi même tout en prenant de l'élan et les faire valdinguer contre un mur. Ce que j'aime bien faire aussi c'est de courir vers un ennemi, faire un saut, m'accroupir en plein vol juste avant de les heurter pour les mettre au sol.[...]


Sinon comme 564.3 je trouve que les derniers niveaux sont justement plus intéressant pour les mêmes raisons et ils sont surtout moins long !  ::o:

----------


## 564.3

Concernant Boneworks




> t'es en haut mais tes pieds passent pas et tu peux pas te hisser, t'es bien niqué hein ????


Parfois faut s'accroupir + utiliser le bouton saut pour bien rentrer les jambes à fond, et un peu bourriner en avançant. Et faire gaffe en relachant le bouton de saut. Sinon il y a aussi un bouton pour s'accroupir, mais je l'avais désactivé.
Edit: grillé par nodulle

J'ai pas mal expérimenté avec ça plus tôt dans le jeu, donc ça ne m'a pas posé problème à des moments plus importants.


Concernant Blade & Sorcery




> Filez moi ça dans un Skyrim ou un Mount & Blade, et je ne décroche plus du casque.


Ouais, c'est le drame pour pas mal de monde. Quand on y prend gout, c'est difficile de revenir à des combats en carton.
Genre faut pas lancer Skyrim VR ensuite, sinon y a de la buée dans le casque à cause du potentiel gâché  :Emo: 




> Les épées tenues à deux mains ne permettent pas de faire certains mouvements basiques de ces armes, et c'est la main haute qui décide de la direction de la lame (en vrai, la main haute fait pivot, et c'est la main basse qui détermine l'angle de la lame). Perso, ça me fais super bizarre, mais je suppose que quand on est pas habitué en vrai, ça passe sans soucis.


Normalement il y a une option pour ça. Mais je n'ai jamais bien compris pourquoi ça n'était pas simplement le vecteur qui passe entre les controleurs qui détermine la direction de l'arme. Peut-être pour la gestion du poids/inertie.




> Ils n'ont pas inculqué les bases du combat à l'épée à leurs IA : Ils ne prennent pas la ligne, ne sortent pas de la ligne, et se découvrent outrageusement quand ils frappent (même avec un bouclier). Du coup il suffit de placer la pointe en direction du visage ou du torse de l'adversaire (qui n'est pas la position de base de 99% des systèmes de combats à l'arme blanche pour rien) pour les planter systématiquement quand ils attaquent. C'est pas très compliqué du coup.


Héhé pour ça j'avais prévenu. Après c'est quand même sympa de jouer malgré leur comportement en tentant des choses sans essayer de les défoncer à la chaine de façon optimale. Même si c'est ce que je fais des fois, pour me défouler. Et faut vite les défoncer pour éviter un coup random/involontaire avec le surnombre.

Le corps à corps ou les fauchages sont surpuissants aussi, ragdoll fréquent et ils ne répliquent pas beaucoup. Bon faut y arriver sans se prendre une lame plus ou moins involontaire.
Un truc marrant à faire par exemple, c'est passer leur garde en parant leur arme et mettre un upercut de l'autre main avec timing du sort de ralenti pour amplifier la puissance. Ça fait une sorte de patate chargée qui les envoie valser à l'autre bout de la carte, façon Son Goku (en faisant un bruitage à la bouche pour encore plus s'y croire).

Enfin il y a pas mal de vidéos de mecs qui font des combos sympa sur Youtube. Globalement le but c'est surtout de les massacrer avec style.

Mais bon, j'aimerais aussi qu'ils présentent plus d'intérêt en combat "normal". Une amélioration des comportements est prévue sur la roadmap, on verra ce que ça donne.
Sinon les armures de l'update 8 devraient déjà être sympa pour changer la façon de jouer (y a aussi un mod, mais pas testé).

----------


## Bopnc

> Ce qu'il faut savoir dans Boneworks quand tu escalades des trucs c'est que tu peux replier tes jambes avec le bouton pour t’accroupir et en prenant appuis avec tes bras (sans agripper une surface) tu avances doucement jusqu'à ce que tes jambes ne soit plus dans le vide pour ensuite te remettre debout. Quand tu a compris ça tu peux te hisser et grimper sur n'importe quoi !


C'est ce que j'essaye plus ou moins de faire. Mais c'est assez aléatoire quand même. Peut être que j'ai un ratio taille/bras à la con ? 

Mais c'est quand même une idée bien ratée, cette histoire de jambes physiques. Dans quel monde est ce que tu dois lutter contre tes propres pieds pour pouvoir monter sur quelque chose ? Ce n'est ni immersif, ni réaliste, ni fun. Je sais vraiment pas pourquoi ils ont fait ça comme ça.

----------


## nodulle

> C'est ce que j'essaye plus ou moins de faire. Mais c'est assez aléatoire quand même. Peut être que j'ai un ratio taille/bras à la con ?


Le ratio doit être à peu près le même pour tous le monde non ? Enfin j'imagine...  ::P:  Mais c'est un coup à prendre oui, on ne t'aide pas dans l'action. Il faut également bouger un peu physiquement pour mettre ses jambes au-dessus de la surface.




> Mais c'est quand même une idée bien ratée, cette histoire de jambes physiques. Dans quel monde est ce que tu dois lutter contre tes propres pieds pour pouvoir monter sur quelque chose ? Ce n'est ni immersif, ni réaliste, ni fun. Je sais vraiment pas pourquoi ils ont fait ça comme ça.


Boneworks est un démonstrateur technologique pas un jeu et il faut le prendre tel quel. Le concept est rigolo, c'est intéressant mais ça montre effectivement vite ses limites. Il y a des choses à garder, d'autres à peaufiner voir à jeter. Par rapport à ce qu'il se faisait avant il y a je trouve un grand pas de fait en avant mais il y a encore du boulot avant de proposer une expérience plaisante et immersive.

----------


## Bopnc

J'ai testé l'arène de Boneworks du coup. C'est sympa ce qu'ils ont fait, je vais y passer un moment.  ::lol:: 


Tant que j'y suis : un choix étrange qui m'a frappé avec ce jeu, c'est le peu d'exploitation qu'ils ont fait des accessoires "end game" comme le poing énergétique, ou les ventouses. Quitte à avoir développé ces trucs là, ils auraient pu faire des passages funs dans la campagne pour les utiliser. Ça aurait mis un petit vent de nouveauté. 
Là, ils réservent leur usage à ceux qui ont vraiment poussé le jeu. C'est étonnant. 
Je suppose qu'ils les ont développés sur la fin, et qu'ils n'ont pas eu le temps de les inclure dans le reste de la campagne. 


Et dernier truc qui m'a marqué, c'est à quel point les adversaires "crabes" fonctionnent bien dans le jeu. Ils sont stressants, agaçants, et leur effet quand ils t'attrapent est vraiment super réussi. 
Ça donne de belles séquences de gameplay quand t'en attrape un au vol, et que tu essaye de l'exploser sur une table/le larder de coups de couteau/l'écraser à coup de clé à molette alors qu'il se débat dans ta main pour te choper, que d'autres tournent autour, et que des nullBody approchent.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Boneworks est un démonstrateur technologique pas un jeu et il faut le prendre tel quel. Le concept est rigolo, c'est intéressant mais ça montre effectivement vite ses limites. Il y a des choses à garder, d'autres à peaufiner voir à jeter. Par rapport à ce qu'il se faisait avant il y a je trouve un grand pas de fait en avant mais il y a encore du boulot avant de proposer une expérience plaisante et immersive.


Mouais, le principe était justement de proposer directement un jeu complet avec un moteur cohérent plutôt qu'une autre démo technique ou un EA.
Il y a pas mal de contenu pour un indie et c'est bien fini même si des choix de conception ne sont idéaux.

Le seul truc que je ne crois pas avoir vu ailleurs est d'utiliser la physique du corps virtuel de façon aussi libre. En général c'est plus scripté/assisté.
Il y a eu quelques jeux/démos avec corde/grappins où on se retrouve à pendouiller selon la physique, mais pas directement à courte portée avec le bras.
Et je suis pas sur que ça soit leur meilleur idée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Là, ils réservent leur usage à ceux qui ont vraiment poussé le jeu. C'est étonnant. 
> Je suppose qu'ils les ont développés sur la fin, et qu'ils n'ont pas eu le temps de les inclure dans le reste de la campagne.


C'est bien possible ouais. Avec un peu de bol ils vont ajouter encore pas mal de contenu plutôt que repartir sur autre chose.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vivement, un mods plus fignolé pour Blade & Sorcery et une IA moins con-con !!

----------


## Darth

Après plus d'un mois de pause dans la VR faute de temps je me suis pris CrisisVr et effectivement c'est bien rigolo. Les armes manquent un peu de precision et de punch mais c'était bien marrant de s'y remettre histoire de batir une tolérance au gerbotron.

----------


## malmoutt3

> avec l'épée à deux main (arme dont je suis instructeur IRL), que je trouve complètement foirée (car considérée comme un objet lourd, donc bras en guimauve, lenteurs de réaction, etc).


Je pratique également les AM, mais pas les AMHE, et autant je trouve ça super fun d'avoir le gameplay centré autour de gestes qui se rapprochent de la réalité, autant je trouve le manque de feedback assez préoccupant.
Une bonne partie des pratiques physiques se portent sur le tactile, surtout dans les joutes avec partenaires. Comme la fameuse sensation du fer en escrime. De plus cette même sensation/appui physique sert nos propres mouvements (rebonds, pivots, clefs, leviers etc.).
J'aimerais bien que des passionnés se penchent sur la question, parce que pour l'instant, c'est basique et souvent raté. On reste trop dans un rapport jeux vidéo flat, on doit frapper au moment où le jeu choisit, ou bien l'IA est trop basique.
Cela dit, le problème est moindre pour les armes à feu, et les armes de jet (même si).

Si on ajoute à cela, le fait que seuls les mains/doigts et la tête sont trackés, ça corse la problématique.
Perso, je me pose de plus en plus de question, Bonework m'a énormément déçu, cela n'est pas vraiment dû au jeu et à sa capacité à me rendre malade au bout d'un certain temps, mais à mes attentes.

En ce moment je m'ennuie pas mal en VR, je n'y trouve pas la qualité que je recherche, j'ai l'impression qu'on en est même très loin.
Généralement le gameplay est basique,  la gestion du monde physique raté ou minimale et l'exploration et les interactions limitées, voilà ce que je reproche au contenu actuel.
Alors j'ai eu de bonnes expériences, comme Pistol Whip, Vader immortal, In death et d'autres mais c'est souvent des jeux arcades ou des expériences multi comme big screen. 
J'ai adoré Asgard les premières heures, puis petit à petit le gameplay assez pauvre et la limitation de l'univers m'en ont éloigné, alors que ce jeu est quand même assez impressionnant. C'est fou, je suis beaucoup plus exigeant avec un jeu dans lequel je suis plongé, où je peux interagir avec mon corps, qu'avec des jeux flat screen où la manette créé elle même une barrière naturelle.
Le pire étant que les jeux flat screen AAA explose littéralement tout ce qui se fait en VR.
Après avoir digéré les premières images d'Alyx, je ne me fais plus trop d'illusion, j'espère que Valve a mis tout son savoir faire pour inventer une nouvelle manière de jouer, parce que pour l'instant c'est quand même très brut, la VR se cherche toujours, autant au niveau hardware que software.

 :Emo:  je suis peut être un vieux con blasé, mais putain ça en met du temps.
Le Dk2 est sorti en 2014, le Rift en 2016, il y a bientôt 4 putain d'années. En l'état je me pose beaucoup de question sur cette gen et son devenir. J'aime bien les exclus Oculus, mais elles restent somme toute relativement limitées, même si je salue le risque pris sur certaine (Lone Echo et son gameplay spatial, il fallait le faire). Pour moi, le tournant sera le mois prochain, on verra ce que Valve proposera, on verra si un bond significatif est possible ou si on va se frapper des petites avancées par ci par là le long de l'année, en pestant de ne pas pouvoir les centraliser dans un seul jeu.

----------


## Bopnc

Bah pour ma part, disons que j'adapte mes attentes à l'état de la techno : Sans aucun retour haptique, il m'est évident que je ne vais pas pouvoir faire de travail au fer, prendre l'information grâce au contact, ou faire des prises de lignes efficaces.
Du coup, à l'inverse de toi, je m'émerveille de voir à quel point ils ont réussi à gérer ça de façon correcte malgré les limitations de la techno. Le simple fait de pouvoir réussir des parades propres, ou d'avoir des adversaires qui font des parades efficaces ou des blocages au bouclier est déjà assez miraculeux. C'était loin d'être gagné. 

Après je pense qu'on n'a pas les mêmes attentes de la VR tous les deux, ni la même perception. Tu es très tourné vers l'aspect physique et interactif, là ou personnellement c'est l'aspect visuel et le confort qui m'importent. Je n'ai absolument pas besoin des interactions pour kiffer, et certains de mes gros coups de cœurs sont d'ailleurs des jeux uniquement joués à la manette (Chronos, Windlands avant la maj des touchs, DCS...) ou avec des interactions très limitées (Skyrim...). 

Globalement je pense que tu en attends beaucoup trop. La techno sort à peine de ses balbutiements, on commence tout juste à avoir de "vrais jeux", et le marché commence tout juste à s'installer. Tu met sans doute la charrue avant les bœufs : avant d'avoir une tuerie qui révolutionne le genre du jeu VR, il faudrait déjà avoir un vrai étalon de ce que peut être un jeu VR. C'est ce que j'attends d'HL Alyx, et je pense que tu vas vers une grosse désillusion si tu en attends plus que ça.

----------


## 564.3

> Cela dit, le problème est moindre pour les armes à feu, et les armes de jet (même si).


Le problème est moindre au sens où ça ne limite pas les actions, mais il manque quand même le feedback physique.
Il y a du matos du genre fusil avec les éléments mécaniques fonctionnels et un kick-back sérieux, mais pour jouer à Pavlov ou autre ça n'est pas adapté. Faut un simulateur prévu pour l'objet.

Pour le tir à l'arc par exemple, ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la pratique IRL. Mais je m'amuse bien quand même en VR, c'est autre chose.




> Pour moi, le tournant sera le mois prochain, on verra ce que Valve proposera, on verra si un bond significatif est possible ou si on va se frapper des petites avancées par ci par là le long de l'année, en pestant de ne pas pouvoir les centraliser dans un seul jeu.


À mon avis faut pas trop rêver non plus. J'espère déjà que ça sera un bon jeu d'action/aventure avec un bon rendu audio/visuel, pas que ça intègre tous les mécanismes qu'on voit ici et là.

Les ennemis devraient avoir une bonne IA, mais ça m'étonnerait qu'il y ait une simulation poussée des combats au corps à corps (poings, pieds, prises), avec des objets (contondant, tranchant, perçant, prises), avec une stratégie qui s'adapte à l'arme visible dans la main du joueur, à l'environnement, etc. Le tout avec dégats localisés et leur effet sur la mobilité/comportement, gestion de la surdité, de l'aveuglement, du KO… et les bonus du genre effets gore/démembrement.

Les mouvements du joueur risquent d'être assez calmes aussi. Faut pas s'attendre à faire du saut à tout va, du wall run, de l'escalade freestyle (mains nues sur toute asperité, grappins, cordes…), de la nage (en surface, plongée), diverses formes de vol (jetpack, planer, ailes virtuelles…), conduire des animaux/véhicules de tous types, etc.

Déjà quand un jeu fait un truc bien et propose assez de contenu pour s'amuser et y revenir, je suis content (sur écran aussi).

----------


## malmoutt3

> Globalement je pense que tu en attends beaucoup trop. La techno sort à peine de ses balbutiements, on commence tout juste à avoir de "vrais jeux", et le marché commence tout juste à s'installer. Tu met sans doute la charrue avant les bœufs : avant d'avoir une tuerie qui révolutionne le genre du jeu VR, il faudrait déjà avoir un vrai étalon de ce que peut être un jeu VR. C'est ce que j'attends d'HL Alyx, et je pense que tu vas vers une grosse désillusion si tu en attends plus que ça.


Je ne sais pas pour toi, mais moi ça fait depuis le DK1 et donc 2013 que j'utilise la technologie, quasiment 7 ans (bon je suis assez vieux con aussi).

Si on enlève les "petites évolutions", comme le confort, le réglage du FOV, le casque audio compris, le réglage de l'IPD, le micro et l'augmentation minime de la résolution, il y a eu à chaque fois une évolution nette entre les générations :

2013 : DK1 : 3 DOF
2014 : Dk2 : 6 DOF
2016 : Vive : contrôleurs et roomscale
2016 : Touch : simili tracking des doigts 
??? : tracking externe à partir du casque
2018 : premier casque wireless ?
2019 : Index : Tracking des doigts ++, l'audio ouverte et le rafraichissement ++  mais aussi l'eyetracking du Vive Pro eye qui n'est quasiment pas utilisé.

Alors bien sûr il y a des avancées logicielles, mais quand même depuis 2016, on prépare un bond, mais on y est vraiment pas. Alors qu'entre 2013 et 2016, le progrès a été fulgurant, il y a eu 3 ans entre le DK1 et le Rift/vive, c'est fou.
Il y a clairement eu un temps de promesses assez incroyables. A une  époque, les vestes haptiques, les "tapis de courses", les contrôleurs  haptiques et autres, promettaient monts et merveilles.
Tout le monde défrichait dans tout les sens pour résoudre les nouvelles problématiques de gameplay, de story telling etc.
Là, après 4 ans, force est de constater que beaucoup de choses n'ont pas été résolues, que ce soit la cinétose, le gameplay, la simulation corporelle et j'en passe.
J'espère que l'avancée hardware effacera ces questionnements.
En attendant ça commence à faire long.




> À mon avis faut pas trop rêver non plus. J'espère déjà que ça sera un bon jeu d'action/aventure avec un bon rendu audio/visuel, pas que ça intègre tous les mécanismes qu'on voit ici et là.
> 
> Les ennemis devraient avoir une bonne IA, mais ça m'étonnerait qu'il y ait une simulation poussée des combats au corps à corps (poings, pieds, prises), avec des objets (contondant, tranchant, perçant, prises), avec une stratégie qui s'adapte à l'arme visible dans la main du joueur, à l'environnement, etc. Le tout avec dégats localisés et leur effet sur la mobilité/comportement, gestion de la surdité, de l'aveuglement, du KO… et les bonus du genre effets gore/démembrement.
> 
> Les mouvements du joueur risquent d'être assez calmes aussi. Faut pas s'attendre à faire du saut à tout va, du wall run, de l'escalade freestyle (mains nues sur toute asperité, grappins, cordes…), de la nage (en surface, plongée), diverses formes de vol (jetpack, planer, ailes virtuelles…), conduire des animaux/véhicules de tous types, etc.
> 
> Déjà quand un jeu fait un truc bien et propose assez de contenu pour s'amuser et y revenir, je suis content (sur écran aussi).


Si Valve nous pond un truc moyen je serais hyper déçu. Les types ont déjà révolutionnés les jeux vidéo à leur façon et ont créé des classiques incontournables, ils ont des moyens quasi illimité, ils bossent depuis plusieurs années sur leur propre matos en vu de leur contenu, ils nous ont déjà prouvé depuis the lab qu'ils avaient quasi tout compris à la VR depuis longtemps (sauf le moyen de déplacement), ils ont pu observer certaines avancées sur Bonework, Asgard et autres, et ainsi avoir un retour sur certains choix...
Non franchement si Valve sort un truc moyen, ça veut dire que pour avoir de la bonne came, il faudra attendre que le contenu pour la prochaine gen de casque sorte, c'est à dire dans longtemps.

----------


## Fabiolo

Bah il y a eu des dizaines voire des centaines de start-up qui se sont lancées en croyant de pseudo markeuteux marabouts qui disaient qu'il y allait avoir 50 millions de clients pour un casque VR en 2016....

Mais elles sont se quasi toute pris une douche froide et ont plus ou moins coulé face à la réalité du marché, réalité qu'on pouvait un poil anticiper sans avoir fait une fac de marketing et en ayant un peu les pieds sur terre.

Du coup il n'y quasi que Facebook, Valve et HTC qui ont eu les reins assez solides pour continuer la R&D mais ça va plus lentement du coup.

----------


## Oyooh

J'ai craqué et pris The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners.
Pour l'instant j'apprécie beaucoup le jeu.
Je trouve la D.A très plaisante (le travail sur les textures et l'aspect semi-cartoon me rappellent un peu dishonored), et l'aspect survie avec récolte de matériaux est cool.

Je craignais l'aspect scripté, suite aux divers retours, mais au final ça ne me dérange pas du tout.

L'idée d'utiliser le micro du casque est sympa aussi, pour pouvoir siffler/parler réellement et attirer un zombie à part.

Pour le coup, je trouve qu'on a affaire à un vrai jeu fini (du moins pour l'instant, je n'en suis qu'à 4 jours ingame), avec un gameplay qui fonctionne bien, une bonne D.A, et qui ne laisse pas l'impression d'être face à une démo technique.

Je n'avais pas eu cette impression  depuis Lone Echo (je n'ai pas testé Asgard,).

Reste à voir si ça tient sur la durée...

----------


## 564.3

Coté matos il y a pas mal de trucs intéressants de la part de petites boites, mais c'est orienté pro.
Et faut pas oublier Microsoft et Sony. Même s'ils ne prévoient rien pour la sortie des nouvelles consoles, ils continuent de bosser sur la techno.
Bon les Apple & co on s'en fout un peu plus, mais le jour où ils sortent un casque XR on risque d'avoir un beau produit. Ils vont bien finir par faire quelque chose de toutes les boites qu'ils ont racheté…

En tous cas ce que je vois reste des évolutions, pour régler les problèmes de cinétose et autre, si quelqu'un a en stock de la stimulation neuronale qui marche de façon fiable, non intrusive et validée par les médecins, il le cache bien…
On aimerait déjà que l'eye tracking et le sans fil devienne standard.

Coté logiciel y a plein de jeux/expériences qui font des trucs intéressants, parfois qui n'ont pas été surpassés depuis 2016. Mais c'est une idée/mécanisme avec pas grand chose à coté.
J'attends toujours un truc du genre Blueshift par exemple, le gameplay était très bien. Mais ça reste difficile d'en faire un bon jeu.

Pour moi coller une campagne AAA toute scriptée avec des acteurs célèbres n'améliore pas les choses, faut surtout du bon gameplay et réussir à bien l'exploiter. C'est aussi pour ça que pas mal de AAA sur écran me laissent froid, y a une prod' de fou mais je me fais vite chier.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Bah il y a eu des dizaines voire des centaines de start-up qui se sont lancées en croyant de pseudo markeuteux marabouts qui disaient qu'il y allait avoir 50 millions de clients pour un casque VR en 2016....
> 
> Mais elles sont se quasi toute pris une douche froide et ont plus ou moins coulé face à la réalité du marché, réalité qu'on pouvait un poil anticiper sans avoir fait une fac de marketing et en ayant un peu les pieds sur terre.
> 
> Du coup il n'y quasi que Facebook, Valve et HTC qui ont eu les reins assez solides pour continuer la R&D mais ça va plus lentement du coup.


Yep voilà, quand n'importe qui arrêtera d'annoncer n'importe quoi (Pimax, spéciale kacedédi), on retrouvera en effet un marché plus stable, avec deux gammes de prix (rift S et Quest a 450, Index a 1000, et le cosmos a 700 un peu le cul entre deux chaises)

Ca va rassurer le grand public d'avoir une offre bien identifiée. Le seul gros soucis actuel, et c'est un truc qu'on retrouve même chez des gamers qui suivent l'actualité, c'est d'arriver à expliquer que tu peux jouer en VR avec une config a 600€.


Les innovations techniques n'ont au final que peu d'importance, car la bataille de la VR a clairement été gagné par Sony et son casque aux contrôleurs ultra cheapos, et 95% de sa production jouable uniquement en frontal, sans avoir a se tourner. (et je pense que la production assise doit réprésenter un bon 70% sur consoles)

----------


## vectra

Je continue à vous suivre, même si je suis neutralisé sur mon temps de jeu  ::cry::

----------


## 564.3

> Les innovations techniques n'ont au final que peu d'importance, car la bataille de la VR a clairement été gagné par Sony et son casque aux contrôleurs ultra cheapos, et 95% de sa production jouable uniquement en frontal, sans avoir a se tourner. (et je pense que la production assise doit réprésenter un bon 70% sur consoles)


Je sais pas s'ils ont gagné quelque chose, on n'a aucun moyen de comparaison fiable (y a que SuperDataDoigtMouillé & co). Entre le nombre de joueurs avec un casque connecté/alimenté au moment de la collecte de stats Steam et le nombre de casques distribués par les revendeurs de Sony…
De temps en temps y a des indies qui balancent des chiffres de ventes, mais c'est assez random selon la com' et la concurrence présente sur la plateforme. On voit surtout que les deux marchés sont importants pour les devs, y en a pas un des deux qui est négligeable. Parfois un jeu se vend mieux sur PC, parfois il se vend mieux sur PSVR.

Le principal c'est que Sony soit satisfait de la réception et continue de bosser sur la techno. Bon, ça serait cool qu'ils sortent quelques-unes de leurs exclus sur PC, quand même.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je continue à vous suivre, même si je suis neutralisé sur mon temps de jeu


Des fois je pense à ton avatar quand je trouve un tournevis dans TWD:S&S, bon courage.

----------


## FixB

Bundle VR super intéressant !
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/vr-bundle
Dommage que je les ai déjà tous  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

> Bundle VR super intéressant !
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/vr-bundle
> Dommage que je les ai déjà tous


Effectivement, que de la qualité. Y a que Moss que j'ai pas.

D'ailleurs y a encore un peu de monde qui joue à Smashbox Arena, faudrait que je le relance à l'occase.

----------


## Qiou87

> Bundle VR super intéressant !
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/vr-bundle
> Dommage que je les ai déjà tous


Merci à toi. L'avantage de débuter en VR c'est qu'à part Superhot j'en ai aucun, donc je vais me régaler.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

Pour revenir sur les histoires du marché de la VR, coté entreprise la demande a l'air d'exploser selon un site de recrutement de devs.
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-...ise-skyrockets

Quand on voit le rapport complet on dirait que c'est surtout leur classification des demandes qui a entrainé ça. Mais vu qu'ils en rajoutent, il doit quand même y avoir du fond.




> We see the growth in AR/VR demand as a direct reflection of the technology itself coming of age for a broader swathe of business outside of gaming.


L'autre chose intéressante c'est qu'en plus des recruteurs, les devs ont aussi l'air d'y croire:
- 74% of software engineers predict we will see the full impact of AR/VR within the next 5 years.
- 46% of software engineers rank AR/VR as one of the top 3 technologies they’d like to learn in 2020.

Comme d'hab les questions sont biaisées, en tous cas je dirais pas "full impact". Et clairement pas pour l'AR, même si on peut supposer que ça continue de se développer et qu'Apple sortira un des trucs dont on a des rumeurs sans arrêt…

Même si c'est pas pour faire des jeux, ça permet à des indies de vivre entre 2 tentatives sur Steam, et en tous cas de faire progresser la techno et les outils.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En AR, je verrai bien un GPS affiché sur le pare brise en mode cyberpunk.  ::ninja::  Rien que pour ça, c'est top.

----------


## Erokh

Pour tout ce qui est industrie, avoir des infos en AR sur la chaîne de montage/fabrication doit être super utile, quand même.

Pour n'importe quelle machine, avoir en AR la procédure à suivre pour réparer, avec mise en surbrillance des pièces restantes à démonter, ça aiderait plus d'un mecano je pense.

Etc etc. Perso je vous plus d'intérêt à l'AR dans un cadre pro car les infos et le contexte sont plus maîtrisés/connus/limités.

----------


## Orhin

> Pour tout ce qui est industrie, avoir des infos en AR sur la chaîne de montage/fabrication doit être super utile, quand même.
> 
> Pour n'importe quelle machine, avoir en AR la procédure à suivre pour réparer, avec mise en surbrillance des pièces restantes à démonter, ça aiderait plus d'un mecano je pense.
> 
> Etc etc. Perso je vous plus d'intérêt à l'AR dans un cadre pro car les infos et le contexte sont plus maîtrisés/connus/limités.


Si tu vas au salon "Laval Virtual", la moitié des stand facilement présentent des produits de ce type justement.  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour tout ce qui est industrie, avoir des infos en AR sur la chaîne de montage/fabrication doit être super utile, quand même.
> 
> Pour n'importe quelle machine, avoir en AR la procédure à suivre pour réparer, avec mise en surbrillance des pièces restantes à démonter, ça aiderait plus d'un mecano je pense.
> 
> Etc etc. Perso je vous plus d'intérêt à l'AR dans un cadre pro car les infos et le contexte sont plus maîtrisés/connus/limités.


Tu oublies complètement le potentiel grand public de l'AR: pouvoir remplacer la tronche de sa femme par celle de Natalie Portman sans qu'elle ne s'en rende compte. Elle pendant ce temps, elle a remplacé ta binette par celle de Idris Elba, et tous les deux passent un super moment.  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> la bataille de la VR a clairement été gagné par Sony et son casque aux contrôleurs ultra cheapos


Merde en fait t'as raison, mais je crois que c'est surtout grace à leurs exclus quand je vois ça  ::cry:: 




C'est une vidéo du mode sandbox de Paper Beast, et ça a l'air super bien foutu… déjà en vidéo c'est cool, alors en VR  :Bave: 
Tout ça avec une machine à la ramasse, sur PC ça serait la folie…

Et le post qui va avec https://blog.us.playstation.com/2020...-sandbox-mode/

----------


## 564.3

Pendant ce temps, les speedruns de Boneworks se font en moins de 20min (temps de chargement compris).
Il y a de l'exploit de bugs, mais moins que ce que je pensais. Et le bunny-hopping a l'air efficace dans ce jeu aussi.

----------


## septicflesh

> Pendant ce temps, les speedruns de Boneworks se font en moins de 20min (temps de chargement compris).
> Il y a de l'exploit de bugs, mais moins que ce que je pensais. Et le bunny-hopping a l'air efficace dans ce jeu aussi.


Salut ici ça fait un moment que je ne suis pas venu  ::o: 
En parlant de boneworks a t'il eu enfin les majs que les gens attendaient ? C'est a dire checkpoint et d'autre trucs ? 

Merci

----------


## nodulle

Non aucune nouvelle...

----------


## Bopnc

Début janvier, normalement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

Au cas ou, j'ai un Smashbox Arena à donner pour celui aurait la flemme de passer à la caisse chez humble.

----------


## Qiou87

Pareil, j'ai un *Superhot VR* du bundle à offrir à un canard, j'ai posté dans le topic des dons mais y'a trop peu de joueurs VR qui doivent y passer.

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'ai fini TWD:S&S et je maintiens qu'il est surnoté. Il se tape des 8-9/10 un peu partout (dont IGN, PC Gamer,…) mais je lui mettrait plutôt genre 7/10.
Ça reste un bon jeu, surtout pour le marché de la VR, mais peut-être pas le genre qui me motive le plus.

En fait j'étais quasi à la fin depuis le WE dernier. Il m'a fallu 13h sans spécialement trainer ni foncer.
Je vais peut-être quand même tester de refaire la fin d'autres façons et déploquer certains des trucs que je n'avais pas fait.

----------


## Hideo

Ca me derange pas que la presse surnote un peu la VR  :Fourbe:

----------


## darkvador

Est ce que l'on sait quand les 10% de réductions sur Half-Life Alyx vont disparaitre? J'hésite vraiment à l'acheter...

----------


## Erokh

Idem ici

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Est ce que l'on sait quand les 10% de réductions sur Half-Life Alyx vont disparaitre? J'hésite vraiment à l'acheter...


Si c'est que 10% autant attendre la release et être sûr que c'est un bon jeu non ?

----------


## Hideo

Généralement ca saute le jour de la sortie nan ?

----------


## Baalim

> Si c'est que 10% autant attendre la release et être sûr que c'est un bon jeu non ?


Avec la possibilité de remboursement sous 15 jours, mieux vaut le prendre avec la promo  :;):

----------


## septicflesh

> Est ce que l'on sait quand les 10% de réductions sur Half-Life Alyx vont disparaitre? J'hésite vraiment à l'acheter...


Oué,...comme l'offre des 2 jeux half life disponible gratuitement jusqu’à la sortie de half life alyx

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Des gens ont testé Silicon Rising ? ça vient de sortir sur Steam en Early Access.

PS: finalement, je n'ai pas pu résister et après avoir vu le trailer, le jeu essaie de proposer une expérience similaire à Blood & Truth avec un peu du Defector.

----------


## Baalim

> Des gens ont testé Silicon Rising ? ça vient de sortir sur Steam en Early Access.
> 
> PS: finalement, je n'ai pas pu résister et après avoir vu le trailer, le jeu essaie de proposer une expérience similaire à Blood & Truth avec un peu du Defector.


Je suis curieux si jamais tu as le temps de faire un retour.  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Des gens ont testé Silicon Rising ? ça vient de sortir sur Steam en Early Access.
> 
> PS: finalement, je n'ai pas pu résister et après avoir vu le trailer, le jeu essaie de proposer une expérience similaire à Blood & Truth avec un peu du Defector.


Ok, je vais attendre ton retours alors, mais visuellement ça a l'air pas mal déjà.

En passant, j'ai craqué pour le KS d'Ironlights il y a quelques temps, mais j'y repense parce qu'il y a eu quelques news avec la fin de l'opération.
Je suis modérément confiant sur ce que ça va donner, mais c'est dans le genre que j'aime bien: jeu de baston simple en arène. Épée, bouclier et jets avec des mécanismes spécifiques VR, pas de tentative de reproduire le comportement réel d'armes.
Il y a des éléments que j'aimerais voir dans un jeu depuis pas mal de temps et d'autres qui me font douter, mais on verra…

----------


## Bopnc

Dites, je viens de prendre *Walking Dead : Saint & Sinners* là, et j'ai un problème que je n'ai vu mentionné nulle part. Certains éléments (barres de vie, sous titres...) sont vraiment trop près de mon visage, apparaissent flous, et demandent un effort pour être vus normalement. C'est particulièrement pénible avec les sous titres, qui du coup demandent un effet de mise au point qui fait perdre toute possibilité de voir la scène en parallèle.

Le menu d'options apparaît également très près du visage, pas autant que les autres éléments et pas de quoi être inutilisable, mais assez pour être désagréable.

Je suis le seul à avoir le soucis ? Ou d'autres ont constaté ça aussi. J'ai pas vu de réglage particulier pour ça.

----------


## 564.3

> Je suis le seul à avoir le soucis ? Ou d'autres ont constaté ça aussi. J'ai pas vu de réglage particulier pour ça.


J'ai un Index, le seul truc que j'ai trouvé gênant c'est le menu contextuel des objets qui n'apparait pas toujours ou seulement à une position bizarre (sur le bord et près). Ils auraient pu faire que ça se déclenche volontairement, ou une option pour ça. Sinon on a des infos dans l'inventaire aussi
La barre de vie c'était pas mal sur le bord mais ça allait. Et je n'ai pas testé les sous-titres.

Sinon ce WE j'ai continué un peu après la fin pour aller voir des zones que j'avais pas exploré à fond, et il reste des scènes cool à voir. Même si c'est toujours globalement dans le même genre, ils ont bien bossé sur la narration environnementale.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, j'ai testé rapidement Silicon Rising. Visuellement, c'est bien foutu mais pas aussi fou que Robo Recall / Lone Echo /  Bullet Train. Mais ça surpasse Defector.
Par contre, c'est un vrai retour en arrière côté gameplay. C'est du waveshooter tout bête où le jeu change de décors dès qu'on nettoie une zone. Et certains décors sont très éloignés du joueur, empêchant de se mettre à couvert correctement.
D'ailleurs, pour recharger nos armes, faut appuyer un bouton !!! What !! on est en 2020 !! Même Raw Data sorti en 2016 propose déja un système de rechargement des armes.

Je trouve qu'il y a aussi trop de chargements. 
A ce que j'ai vu, le jeu propose 5 missions, mais j'ai dû stopper à la seconde tellement c'est chiant à viser au sniper et sans checkpoint, on doit recommencer la mission. 
Et les mains du joueur sont bien trop grosse et n'exploite pas le Valve Index. Les armes sont d'ailleurs coller. Impossible de les lâcher / jeter.


Même Blood & Truth propose bien plus que ce jeu en terme d'intéractions, déplacement.

----------


## 564.3

> Bon j'ai fini TWD:S&S et je maintiens qu'il est surnoté. Il se tape des 8-9/10 un peu partout (dont IGN, PC Gamer,…) mais je lui mettrait plutôt genre 7/10.
> Ça reste un bon jeu, surtout pour le marché de la VR, mais peut-être pas le genre qui me motive le plus.
> 
> En fait j'étais quasi à la fin depuis le WE dernier. Il m'a fallu 13h sans spécialement trainer ni foncer.
> Je vais peut-être quand même tester de refaire la fin d'autres façons et déploquer certains des trucs que je n'avais pas fait.


Ackboo n'aura pas trainé pour tester TWD:S&S, il récolte aussi 8/10 dans le prochain CanardPC.

Encore un, on va dire que c'est moi qui me plante  ::ninja:: 
Mais je fais peut-être moins gaffe au nombre de mécaniques (pas vraiment poussées) et aux décors que la plupart des gens.
Il insiste pas mal sur la cinétose bien controlée aussi, Boneworks n'a pas du bien passer (ça doit être le pire).


Sinon c'est ballot pour Silicon Rising, UploadVR n'est pas très satisfait non plus.

----------


## Bopnc

> J'ai un Index, le seul truc que j'ai trouvé gênant c'est le menu contextuel des objets qui n'apparait pas toujours ou seulement à une position bizarre (sur le bord et près). Ils auraient pu faire que ça se déclenche volontairement, ou une option pour ça. Sinon on a des infos dans l'inventaire aussi
> La barre de vie c'était pas mal sur le bord mais ça allait. Et je n'ai pas testé les sous-titres.


J'ai regardé les forums Steam et c'est un problème généralisé. Les devs ont dit qu'ils étudiaient la possibilité de mettre un slider pour l'éloignement des barres de vies, les sous titres et le menu contextuel des objets (que je n'avais pas encore vu, mais qui à priori a le même soucis).
J'ai testé 15 minutes et c'était déjà ultra pénible, comment un truc comme ça peut passer le moindre contrôle qualité, sérieusement...

----------


## Hideo

> Je trouve qu'il y a aussi trop de chargements. 
> A ce que j'ai vu, le jeu propose 5 missions, mais j'ai dû stopper à la seconde tellement c'est chiant à viser au sniper et sans checkpoint, on doit recommencer la mission. 
> Et les mains du joueur sont bien trop grosse et n'exploite pas le Valve Index. Les armes sont d'ailleurs coller. Impossible de les lâcher / jeter.


J'ai vu un post redit des devs ce matin, patch de la mission deux avec plus de checkpoint, stabilisation du sniper et pas de cutscene a chaque restart.


Bon sinon ils sont ou les jeux coops la  ::cry::  Ca fait des mois que j'ai rien vu de nouveau de ce cote.
Et aucune news de Onslaught qui doit etre en pleine crise existentielle apres S&S ou After The Fall.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai regardé les forums Steam et c'est un problème généralisé. Les devs ont dit qu'ils étudiaient la possibilité de mettre un slider pour l'éloignement des barres de vies, les sous titres et le menu contextuel des objets (que je n'avais pas encore vu, mais qui à priori a le même soucis).
> J'ai testé 15 minutes et c'était déjà ultra pénible, comment un truc comme ça peut passer le moindre contrôle qualité, sérieusement...


La barre de vie ne m'avait pas spécialement choqué. D'un autre coté elle n'apparait pas souvent et y a rien de précis à déchiffrer.
Le menu contextuel c'est pire je trouve, mais c'est random.
La locomotion "_relative au controleur mais pas vraiment_" m'a plus agacé.

J'ai aussi fait pas mal de conneries avec leur système de holster, dans d'autres jeux c'est un peu mieux foutu.
Parfois je balance les objets derrière moi plutôt que dans le sac à dos.
Ça m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de dégainer et tirer un coup de feu en voulait utiliser rapidement la lampe torche… (on a l'air con, c'est un peu marrant sur le coup).
Je garde un couteau dans le slot de ma main directrice, j'aurais préféré mettre le flingue à la place du journal.

C'est dommage qu'ils n'aient pas corrigé ce genre de détails avant que je finisse le jeu, mais ça ne m'a pas plus gêné que ça.

----------


## Bopnc

La barre de vie/endurance apparaît dès que tu sprinte. Vu que je trouve le personnage très lent quand il marche, elle est visible quasi tout le temps chez moi. Ça sera peut être différent une fois en plein jeu avec des zombies partout, ceci dit.
Et le fait de ne pas pouvoir focaliser dessus est certes pas hyper gênant (vu qu'il n'y a pas d'info précise) mais ça reste quand même une maladresse. C'est pas agréable d'avoir un truc lumineux hors focus sur un jeu en plus assez sombre. 

Pour les sous titres, c'est quasiment inutilisable par contre (au moins sur Rift S). Et là c'est normal que ça gueule.


Je vais attendre de jouer un peu pour voir les soucis de manipulation. Pour le moment ça ma semble pas trop mal. J'ai particulièrement apprécié le réglage de l'angle de l'arme à feu dans la main. Trop peu de jeux proposent cette option alors qu'elle est primordiale pour l'immersion.

----------


## Hideo

Maj de Boneworks, Save point included.

----------


## 564.3

> Maj de Boneworks, Save point included.


Ah ouais c'est du gros patch, faudra que je teste le nouveau mode dans l'arène et les changements du mode sandbox.
Ceux qui ont vérifié chaque mètre carré des niveaux vont devoir recommencer pour trouver les nouveaux machins à débloquer…

----------


## nodulle

Cool, je l'attendais pour le relancer !  ::):

----------


## 564.3

J'avais lu le changelog en diagonale, mais en regardant la vidéo devlog il y a d'autres points super importants:



> - Improved climbing stability
> - Improved hand responsiveness to quick actions


Ça devrait déjà pas mal améliorer l'effet "bras en caoutchouc". L'exemple dans la vidéo est ultra stable, fini l'escalade qui fait vomir  :;): 
Dommage que le jeu ne soit pas sorti direct avec ces améliorations, mais c'est cool.

Arf le thumbnail de la vidéo aussi, jolie ref (et on voit la différence de rendu  ::O: ) (bon la qualité du screenshot de la vidéo n'aide pas non plus)
https://old.reddit.com/r/boneworks/c..._to_a_certain/

----------


## ExPanda

Après trois heures de jeu j'arrive à une fin dans Moss. Le jeu me dit que ce n'est que le début et que je n'ai fini que le livre 1, alors je me dis chouette il reste de l'histoire !
... Et non, générique, et plus rien. J'étais  :Emo: 
Le jeu n'est pas d'une originalité folle, mais on s'attache vite à cette petite bestiole. J'allais arrêter ma session de jeu avant le dernier niveau mais Quill m'a demander de l'aider, "s'il te plait", alors j'ai continué.  :Red: 

J'ai essayé Gorn vite fait aussi, et je comprends mieux vos remarques. Je vais remettre la chaperone en mode débutant, ça va mal finir. ::P:

----------


## Luthor

Avec Gorn, j'ai cassé :

Un dessin original de Chane (illustratrice de dragons)
Un tableau
Un plafonnier

Ma copine est ravie

----------


## vectra

Moi c'est superhot qui m'a fait défoncer un mur avec un chausson.
Sinon, je ne compte plus le nombre de gnons filé dans les murs et écrans (sans dégat sur eux): j'ai d'ailleurs complété mon mod 'rubber gum' autour des arceaux des contrôleurs après en avoir ébreché un.

Visiblement, y'a que des leds dans les arceaux, rien de plus...

----------


## Redd

J'ai eu une amie qui s'est fait un super hématome en jouant à ... BOGO.  :haha: 
Ce petit jeu qui permet de s'amuser avec une sorte de créature mi chien mi chaispasquoi.

Ben visiblement, quand elle balance un baton, elle y met toute sa force et s'est cognée violemment contre une étagère, située en dehors de la zone de Gardian. Oui, car pour bouger, elle fait des bonds de 2 mètres. J'ai pas compris pourquoi.  ::mellow:: 

Heureusement mon Oculus Touch n'a rien eu, ni mon étagère.  :;):

----------


## Couillu

> Avec Gorn, j'ai cassé :
> 
> Un dessin original de Chane (illustratrice de dragons)
> Un tableau
> Un plafonnier
> 
> Ma copine est ravie


Ah moi c'est ma femme qui s'est pris une droite dans la cuisse quand j'ai voulu achever un mec à terre en jouant à Gorn. Je ne comprends pas comment je suis encore là pour en parler d'ailleurs.

----------


## 564.3

Ah je joue pas mal à des jeux bourrins, mais j'ai rien cassé pour l'instant (à part une vieille sangle Vive). Seulement mis des marques d'impact/peinture sur les manettes et les murs/meubles.

D'ailleurs j'ai remarqué que sur l'Index il y a le même genre d'attache, mais c'est une sécurité en plus de celle qui fait le tours de la paume donc ça sert moins. Faudra ptet que je les renforce quand même à l'occase, c'est le genre de truc qui marche tant que ça ne sert pas, et le jour où y en a besoin c'est le drame.

Bon je me suis fait quelques coups qui font mal aussi, surtout avec l'Index où les doigts protègent plus probablement le matos. Mais c'est bien, c'est comme ça qu'on apprend  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Moi c'est superhot qui m'a fait défoncer un mur avec un chausson.
> Sinon, je ne compte plus le nombre de gnons filé dans les murs et écrans (sans dégat sur eux): j'ai d'ailleurs complété mon mod 'rubber gum' autour des arceaux des contrôleurs après en avoir ébreché un.
> 
> Visiblement, y'a que des leds dans les arceaux, rien de plus...


Superhot, j'avais renoncé à y jouer, faute de place et après qu'un invité ait balancé un bel uppercut à mon moniteur  :Sweat: 

Là, je redécouvre le jeu et je me dis qu'il s'agit vraiment d'un des meilleurs ambassadeurs en matière de VR.  ::wub::

----------


## alegria unknown

Je viens reposer la question par ici... 




> Cette vidéo donne espoir quant à l'utilisation d'un Oculus Quest avec Shadow : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdveiUTDmsU
> 
> Des Canards ont testé ? Dans les commentaires ça cause de l'utilisation possible avec l'Oculus Link (donc sans boitier Shadow et sans borne wifi).
> 
> J'ai pas encore d'abo à  Shadow (précommandé un Boost) ni d'Oculus Quest mais l'idée de pouvoir tâter du Half-Life Alyx sans se retrouver sur la paille est comment dire...

----------


## nodulle

J'ai pas regardé entièrement la vidéo mais si n'importe quel jeu PC VR passe avec Oculus quest + Oculus Link + Shadow alors HL Alyx ne devrait pas poser de soucis puisqu'ils ont déjà annoncé une compatibilité Oculus Quest + Link.  ::):  Par contre comme indiqué en début de vidéo, il va falloir au minimum la fibre pour utiliser Shadow avec la VR !

----------


## alegria unknown

Merci ! Je ferais un retour par ici si j'arrive à réunir tous les éléments (pour la fibre c'est bon).

----------


## Redd

J'ai Shadow et un Quest, mais je n'ai pas virtual desktop.
J'espère plutôt que Shadow fera une Oculus App.

----------


## Hideo

Un mod VR pour GTFO. Avec gestion des controlleurs, keyboard et tout. 

Impresionnant.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Un mod VR pour GTFO. Avec gestion des controlleurs, keyboard et tout. 
> 
> Impresionnant.


Ce ne serait pas plutôt intégré dans le jeu, mais que le moddeur aurait activé la VR en modifiant quelques fichiers de config ?

Sinon, je viens de voir sur Steam qu'il y aura Crisis VRigade 2 bientôt. Et il a un rendu nettement plus réaliste.

----------


## Hideo

Nope c'est une implem maison du monsieur. 

Le repo est la.

Ce qui est beau c'est qu'avec une bonne grosse couche d'abstraction on pourrait utiliser ce genre de patch pour porter n'importe quel FPS en VR fait sous Unity. 
On sait tous que le portage 1:1 de desktop a VR est loin de garantir que ca soit enjoyable mais c'est faisable.

Edit : Hehe visiblement le mec est malin puisqu'il prend plus ou moins cette direction.

----------


## vectra

https://vrgear.com/news/vrss-support...ve-more-games/

*Saints & Sinners* est lui aussi supporté par le VRSS d'NVidia  ::o: 
Pour info, il faut les derniers drivers qui vont bien, et également configurer le driver pour qu'il active le VRSS jeu par jeu.

Pour l'avoir vu à l'oeuvre sur Robo Recall, Boneworks et Sairento, il y a un gain véritable et indiscutable de qualité visuelle. Sur Sairento, je trouve que ça laggait par contre, mais pas du tout avec les deux autres. En revanche, dans le feu de l'action, faut rien attendre de fou comme gain *perçu* quand l'image bouge. C'est un truc qui serait génial pour les jeux genre stratégie, aventure, ou les trucs un peu posés.

----------


## nodulle

Je viens de remarquer qu'il y a eu une MAJ de Star Wars Vader Immortal qui apporte les sous-titres FR !  ::lol::

----------


## 564.3

The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners a aussi eu un patch avec des traductions. Pour fêter ça ils font une mini réduc (-10%).

----------


## Baalim

Avis aux amateurs :
https://sumalab.itch.io/crisis-vrigade

----------


## Kaede

Merci ç'a l'air sympa, j'aurais bien testé vite fait ce week-end, mais ... je comprends rien, c'est un apk, pour Android, pour un jeu VR ?
C'est pas jouable avec un Oculus du coup par exemple, mais juste avec les solutions intégrées pour téléphone, j'ai bon ?

----------


## Baalim

Ah... le con. J'avais pas ouvert la section info et je n'avais donc pas vu qu'il s'agissait de la version android du jeu  :Facepalm: 
Je cours me cacher.

EDIT : apparemment, le jeu peut être lancé via un oculus quest.
https://uploadvr.com/sideloading-quest-how-to/
https://uploadvr.com/crisis-vrigade-itchio-co-op/

----------


## 564.3

C'est un petit jeu pas cher sans grandes prétentions, au plus bas à 1.50€ en soldes Steam.

D'ailleurs il y a un mode coop à 3 sorti le mois dernier. Faudrait qu'on teste à l'occase.

----------


## malmoutt3

En ces temps de confinement, voici quelques soldes steam. 
Ca casse pas 3 pattes à un canard, mais quand même, ça peut le faire :

STEAM

Onward / -50% / 11.49e
Rick and Morty: Virtual Rick-ality / -80% / 5.59e
Creed: Rise to Glory / -67% / 8.24e
GORN / -50% / 10e
Raw Data / -75% / 9.24e
Dead Effect 2 VR / -70% / 6.89e
Abode 2 / -70% / 3.74e
Sprint Vector / -63% / 9.23e
Eagle Flight / -70% / 5.99e
Star Trek brudge crew / -70% / 7.49e
Werewolves Within / -70% / 5.99e
The gallery chacun ou le pack à -60%
Battlewake / -67% / 8.24e
GTA V / -50% / 14.99e
a chair in the room / -50% / 11.49

HUMBLE

Keep talking and nobady explode / -50% / 7.49e
le fameux bundle avec project car 1 et 2, asseto corsa et autres


FANATICAL

bundle Bethesda : Fallout VR, Skyrim VR, Doom VFR, Wolfenstein Cyberpilot à 44.99e


Sinon rien à voir, mais en jeux FLATSCREEN :
pour ceux qui recherchent le pack Witcher 1,2 et 3 GOTY (tout les DLC), ils sont en soldes à 15e le tout chez GOG, prendre celui là, puis le 1 et le 2. Pas steam donc.

Et également sur steam grosse soldes sur les tomb raider, le premier est gratuit même.

Je met sur ce topic, car certains passent uniquement ici, ça peut les aider.

Bon jeu à tous.

----------


## 564.3

> Je met sur ce topic, car certains passent uniquement ici, ça peut les aider.


Je voyais aussi les promos passer ici et là mais la flemme de faire un post, bonne initiative  :;): 

Bon j'ai déjà tout ce qui me tente, sauf Abode 2 que je prendrais peut-être à l'occase.

----------


## cybercouf

soon  ::lol:: !  (lundi 18:00)

----------


## Luthor

Premier test d'Alyx... 
Déjà c'est gourmand : mon i5 4690K OC et Ma GTX1070 sont ne mini recommandés, j'ai poussé en moyen. Ca à l'air de tenir le choc mais je sens des accrocs dans les FPS.
Le son est très travaillé, l'ambiance est superbe. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ça me rappelle un peu du dishonored dans la direction artistique.
Les idées semblent bonnes, après si je me base sur le test de Gamekult, ils ont pas jouer à être les plus créatifs, mais à bien faire quitte à reprendre les idées des autre.

On verra, mais pour le moment c'est bon  ::):

----------


## Nibher

C'est normal, le designer de Dishonored a bossé chez Valve sur hl2 auparavant.

----------


## Yves Signal

BORDEL HL ALYX IS THE NEW HALF LIFE 3  :Bave: 

J'ai mis 4h dedans hier soir et c'est incroyablement génial.
Je me suis d'ailleurs rendu compte que je n'avais pas utilisé mon Rift depuis... 2 ans.
Mais bordel, ça valait le coup.
J'en reviens toujours pas de ce move : on a un vrai Half Life, beau, long, très interactif, très bien pensé et fichu.
Meilleur jeu VR pour moi à ce jour.

Et cette intensité, j'ai failli me chier dessus tellement certains passages font paniquer.
Sur R7 2600X / 16 Go Ram / GTX 1080Ti ça tourne parfaitement.

----------


## cybercouf

> Premier test d'Alyx... 
> Déjà c'est gourmand : mon i5 4690K OC et Ma GTX1070 sont ne mini recommandés, j'ai poussé en moyen. Ca à l'air de tenir le choc mais je sens des accrocs dans les FPS.
> Le son est très travaillé, l'ambiance est superbe. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ça me rappelle un peu du dishonored dans la direction artistique.
> Les idées semblent bonnes, après si je me base sur le test de Gamekult, ils ont pas jouer à être les plus créatifs, mais à bien faire quitte à reprendre les idées des autre.
> 
> On verra, mais pour le moment c'est bon


quasi la meme config, et mis en moyen, quand j'affiche les pers oculus je suis fluide 90% du temps je dirais, et quelques saccades sinon. J'ai pas l'impression d'une très grosse différence visuelle entre bas et élevé (sur les premiers niveaux ).

----------


## jicey

Perso j'ai une config en dessous de la minimale recommandée (GTX970, i5 3570k, 8go) et le jeu tourne bien en qualité la plus basse (et c'est vraiment joli !).
J'ai juste eu un moment de ramouille au début lorsque l'on sort de l'ascenseur et que l'on voit son père se prendre un coup de barre à mine électrique

Je suis un bon fan de HL, my god c'est pas HL3, c'est mieux  ::O:

----------


## pitmartinz

Je kiffe, mais je suis une flipette.
Bordel, je veux aller au bout, mais ça va être dur, je le sens...

C'est vraiment top en tout cas.

----------


## jeanfifi

Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas prévu une version "pas VR" car je pense qu'une majorité de joueurs, même fan de la franchise, ne vont pas investir dans un casque et un upgrade de leur config pour jouer à Half Life Alyx...
D'ailleurs, je me demande si le jeu va bien se vendre.

En tous cas, il a l'air super, je vous envie !
 :;):

----------


## ExPanda

Vu le monde qui s'est précipité sur l'Index à son annonce, les pénuries à répétition derrière, et le fait que le jeu soit meilleure vente actuelle sur Steam, je m'inquiète pas trop pour la popularité du titre.  :;): 

Le jeu a trop de mécaniques prévues pour la VR, et il est rythmé avec les contraintes du format aussi, c'est pas un fps classique et ça ne marcherait pas vraiment sur un écran.
Tu as personne qui peut te prêter un casque, ou chez qui squatter ? Un pote m'a déjà prévenu que dès qu'on peut ressortir de chez nous, il vient se faire le jeu chez moi.  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Enlever la Vr SUr HL Alyx, c'est comme enlever le Gravity Gun de HL2 parce que ton PC ne peut pas calculer la physique des objets. HL Alyx n'existe que par le prisme de la VR, tu ne peux pas adapter les mécanique de gameplay au combo clavier/souris.

----------


## 564.3

> Enlever la Vr SUr HL Alyx, c'est comme enlever le Gravity Gun de HL2 parce que ton PC ne peut pas calculer la physique des objets. HL Alyx n'existe que par le prisme de la VR, tu ne peux pas adapter les mécanique de gameplay au combo clavier/souris.


Techniquement c'est possible, comme de remplacer le gravity gun de HL² par des scripts contextuels sans physique.
Et à mon avis ça sera fait tôt ou tard via des mods. Mais ce n'est plus le même jeu, ça risque d'être très décevant.
Il y en a qui feront peut-être un portage 8bit aussi, comme ça c'est sur que tout le monde pourra y jouer  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Il y en a qui feront peut-être un portage 8bit aussi, comme ça c'est sur que tout le monde pourra y jouer


C'est possible avec Reshade. Tu peux même jouer en mode ASCII.  ::ninja::

----------


## jeanfifi

> Techniquement c'est possible, comme de remplacer le gravity gun de HL² par des scripts contextuels sans physique.
> Et à mon avis ça sera fait tôt ou tard via des mods. Mais ce n'est plus le même jeu, ça risque d'être très décevant.
> Il y en a qui feront peut-être un portage 8bit aussi, comme ça c'est sur que tout le monde pourra y jouer


Que le jeu soit pensé pour la VR et qu'il soit très réussi c'est une chose.

De là à ce que tout le monde casque 1000 balles (+ upgrade du PC) pour participer à la grande révolution de la VR (si tant est qu'elle ne se limite pas à un seul grand jeu réussi), c'en est une autre...

Et je continue de penser qu'une version light du jeu sans VR aurait tout son intérêt: l'univers de Half Life n'a pas pris une ride, il n'aurait pas à rougir face à la concurrence si on pouvait y jouer sur un écran classique (la DA, le gameplay, l'architecture des niveaux, ce côté Dishonored si particulier...).

M'enfin bon, au pire on aura Half Life 3 qui, à priori, est teasé à la fin de Half Life Alyx (dixit Noddus dans sa présentation du jeu).
Sauf si ce dernier est également en VR only ^-^

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Que le jeu soit pensé pour la VR et qu'il soit très réussi c'est une chose.
> 
> De là à ce que tout le monde casque 1000 balles (+ upgrade du PC) pour participer à la grande révolution de la VR (si tant est qu'elle ne se limite pas à un seul grand jeu réussi), c'en est une autre...
> 
> Et je continue de penser qu'une version light du jeu sans VR aurait tout son intérêt: l'univers de Half Life n'a pas pris une ride, il n'aurait pas à rougir face à la concurrence si on pouvait y jouer sur un écran classique (la DA, le gameplay, l'architecture des niveaux, ce côté Dishonored si particulier...).
> 
> M'enfin bon, au pire on aura Half Life 3 qui, à priori, est teasé à la fin de Half Life Alyx (dixit Noddus dans sa présentation du jeu).
> Sauf si ce dernier est également en VR only ^-^


C'est un peu l'inverse que disent tous les tests. HL2 est un "vieux jeu". Aujourd'hui en FPS il n'apporterait rien. C'est pour ca que valve est parti sur un jeu en VR.

Et pour la VR, il faut arrêter de dire qu'il faut un casque a 1000€....un bon Oculus d'occaz a 250 fait largement le taf

----------


## jeanfifi

250€ qui finiront sur l’étagère à prendre la poussière une fois HL Alyx terminé  ::):

----------


## 564.3

On verra si ça vaut le coup selon ce que donneront les mods HL: Alyx sans VR.
Finalement pas mal de choses de HL1 n'ont pas tant vieilli que ça, quand on voit ce que donne le remake Black Mesa.




> M'enfin bon, au pire on aura Half Life 3 qui, à priori, est teasé à la fin de Half Life Alyx (dixit Noddus dans sa présentation du jeu).
> Sauf si ce dernier est également en VR only ^-^


Il sera peut-être en VR + BCI, vu les interviews de GabeN  ::ninja:: 
Rendez-vous dans 15 ans si tout va bien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 250€ qui finiront sur l’étagère à prendre la poussière une fois HL Alyx terminé


Faut ptet le louer si t'es sur qu'il n'y a rien d'autre qui t'intéressera en VR. Y en a d'autres qui achètent/revendent sinon.

En tous cas je ne prêterais/louerais pas mon matos VR, je m'en sers plusieurs fois par semaine depuis ~4 ans  ::ninja::

----------


## Bopnc

> Que le jeu soit pensé pour la VR et qu'il soit très réussi c'est une chose.
> 
> De là à ce que tout le monde casque 1000 balles (+ upgrade du PC) pour participer à la grande révolution de la VR (si tant est qu'elle ne se limite pas à un seul grand jeu réussi), c'en est une autre...
> 
> Et je continue de penser qu'une version light du jeu sans VR aurait tout son intérêt: l'univers de Half Life n'a pas pris une ride, il n'aurait pas à rougir face à la concurrence si on pouvait y jouer sur un écran classique (la DA, le gameplay, l'architecture des niveaux, ce côté Dishonored si particulier...).


Alors, désolé de devoir encore briser ces idées reçues, mais c'est 450€ pour le rift S *neuf et hors promo*, ce qui est tout à fait adapté pour profiter du jeu. Jeu qui n'est pas gourmand par ailleurs, donc un bon PC de joueur ne nécessitera pas d'upgrade.

Et non, le jeu sur écran classique n'aurait probablement pas grand intérêt au delà de l'ambiance. Les affrontements VR sont intéressants dans des environnements un peu renfermé, assez statiques, sur quelques mètres en jouant avec les distances et le 360. C'est le genre de situation qui est bien naze sur écran normal, ou il faut de la place pour bouger. 
Les niveaux sont aussi prévus pour la VR, avec pas mal de murs invisibles, de sauts impossibles, etc. Ça serait plutôt moyen. 

Et accessoirement une bonne partie du level design basé sur le regard et les interactions VR ne marcherait plus en flat. Exemple con du début : on commence sur une terrasse avec du bordel un peu partout. On profite du paysage, on joue avec les trucs qui traînent, puis rapidement on remarque un pigeon un peu plus loin sur la rambarde. Du coup instinctivement on s'approche pour le faire partir avec la main, et on découvre dans le même mouvement la porte qui mène à la suite. Ce genre de "jeu" des concepteurs avec les comportements des joueurs ne marcherait pas hors VR. 

Bref, ce sont deux façon de faire un jeu complètement différents. Passer un jeu écran en VR marche déjà souvent moyennement. Mais l'inverse serait vraiment pas terrible, je pense.

----------


## 564.3

> Bref, ce sont deux façon de faire un jeu complètement différents. Passer un jeu écran en VR marche déjà souvent moyennement. Mais l'inverse serait vraiment pas terrible, je pense.


Mouais techniquement je ne vois rien qui ne soit pas contournable. Le regard est remplacé par la caméra gérée à la souris, les actions un peu complexes par des animations scriptées contextuelles, etc.

Ça serait probablement beaucoup plus chiant parce qu'on ne fait qu'appuyer sur un bouton de temps au lieu de vraiment faire les actions.
Sur les jeux sur écran il y a le même problème avec l'abus de QTE et cinématiques in-game pour des choses qu'on pourrait faire nous même avec des actions de gameplay "normales". Le joueur perd le controle et deviens passif.

En gros ça détruitrait une bonne partie du gameplay, qui est aussi le fun qu'on a en faisant joujou avec le _force grab_, etc.
Mais pas les décors et l'histoire, par exemple.

Edit: bon, pour les décors on perd quand même la capacité de pouvoir tout observer librement d'un point de vue naturel. Par exemple au début se pencher au dessus du balcon pour regarder les gens dans la rue, plus tard se baisser de 10cm et observer de très près un détail du décors…
On a un controle très précis et en 3D de la caméra, dans un jeu classique ça serait comme un mode photo un peu contraint (on ne vole pas partout non plus).

----------


## darkmanticora

Dites, le walking dead y'en à qui y ont joué ici ?
Vous le conseillez, car il a l'air sympa sur les vidéos youtube que j'ai vu ?

----------


## Bopnc

> En gros ça détruitrait une bonne partie du gameplay, qui est aussi le fun qu'on a en faisant joujou avec le _force grab_, etc.
> Mais pas les décors et l'histoire, par exemple.


Oui, c'est plus ou moins ce que je dis. En dehors de l'ambiance (et je met l'histoire dedans), le reste du jeu sera quand même privé de pas mal de choses sensé le remplir, et sans que des mécanismes purement hors VR viennent les remplacer. Je ne suis pas certains que ce soit le "Half Life" que les gens attendent du coup. 
Le jeu serait peut être aussi beaucoup plus court, en particulier, parce que la VR a tendance à faire traîner le joueur qui joue avec les éléments (fouille, exploration, observation des décors...).

----------


## nodulle

Et vous oubliez les gunfights, je n'en ai pas eu beaucoup jusque là et il n'y a pas beaucoup d'ennemis lors des combats. En flat on se ferait grave chier !

----------


## ExPanda

> 250€ qui finiront sur l’étagère à prendre la poussière une fois HL Alyx terminé


Ça serait faire preuve d'un manque cruel de curiosité, et passer à côté de sacrés trucs.

M'enfin bon, certains achètent bien des consoles seulement pour se faire un Fifa.  ::siffle::

----------


## 564.3

> Dites, le walking dead y'en à qui y ont joué ici ?
> Vous le conseillez, car il a l'air sympa sur les vidéos youtube que j'ai vu ?


Je fais partie des plus critiques, notamment sur le manque de liberté d'action et le scripting trop présent (on y revient), mais c'est un bon jeu quand même.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et vous oubliez les gunfights, je n'en ai pas eu beaucoup jusque là et il n'y a pas beaucoup d'ennemis lors des combats. En flat on se ferait grave chier !


Ouais, globalement sur écran on se ferait chier, perte d'interactivité et peu d'éléments classiques pour compenser… je crois que tout le monde est d'accord en fait  ::): 

D'un autre coté les gunfights à la chaine dans les même décors c'est aussi ce qui me fait chier dans Black Mesa, mais ça reste bien dosé pour avoir une autre phase ou changement d'environnement pas longtemps après.

Ce qui me gène dans ces discussions de HL:Alyx sur écran, c'est quand un problème mécanique/technique est mis en avant. Il peut être contourné, mais ça crée un vide.

Edit: En fait c'est comme si on prenait un FPS moderne avec un level design assez vertical et qu'on l'adaptait au jeu uniquement au clavier avec de l'auto-aim à tout va. Fini la visée à la souris, y a qu'à vaguement orienter la caméra et paf headshot (ou avec du hasard sinon c'est trop facile).

----------


## Bopnc

> Dites, le walking dead y'en à qui y ont joué ici ?
> Vous le conseillez, car il a l'air sympa sur les vidéos youtube que j'ai vu ?


Je l'ai. C'est un jeu sympa, avec de très très belles ambiances, surtout si tu aimes fouiller des baraques obscures en serrant fort les fesses (son gros point fort). L'histoire est assez agréable à suivre (du moins là ou j'en suit) et le craft est pas dégueu. 
Mais c'est un peu répétitif au niveau de l'exploration des rues de la ville (assez génériques), et personnellement il me manque une carotte qui me donnerait envie d’enchaîner les parties. 

Faut être sensible à l'ambiance quoi. Mais ça reste sympa.

----------


## 564.3

> Mais c'est un peu répétitif au niveau de l'exploration des rues de la ville (assez génériques), et personnellement il me manque une carotte qui me donnerait envie d’enchaîner les parties.


Je n'ai pas trop retourné les zones non plus, j'y suis allé genre 1-2x selon les objectifs de la campagne. Je l'ai trouvée plutôt sympa, j'aimais bien le mec à la radio.
Et il y a quand même pas mal de narration environnementale qui est cool, c'est ce qui me motiverait à le relancer pour continuer à explorer après la fin. Mais j'ai pas mal d'autres jeux VR en backlog.

J'avais vu qu'ils faisaient un mode "horde" aussi (vidéo de Node), mais je n'ai pas bien compris où ça en était ni si ça sortait vraiment.

----------


## darkmanticora

OK merci ça peut me plaire du coup !

Je suis sur half life la, mais je cherche d'autres jeux sympa à faire car ça fait 1 an que j'ai pas redémarrer mon vive !
Et plus trop envie de jouer à sareinto et autre vieux jeux que j'avais  ::P: 

Du coup si vous voyez des indispensables que j'aurais loupé ces 6/8 derniers mois, je suis preneur.

----------


## Hideo

J'espere sincerement qu'aucun portage sur pancake ne sera fait avant un bon bout de temps. 

Tu sors ca maintenant, le premier truc qui sort de la bouche des gens c'est "A wai c'est tout pourri le gameplay en fait, et pourtant c'est ce qui se fait de mieux en VR". 
C'est une evidence. 

C'est meme pas comme si je ne souhaitais pas qu'on puisse avoir un mode pancake, qui sera je pense une etape vitale si Valve veut sortir des jeux crossplay (je t'invoque L4D3  ::lol:: ), mais quand on voit les remarques comme celles de jeanfifi on ne peut que craindre un gros backlash sur la VR.
C'est quand meme fou de se dire que ce qui freine le plus l'adoption de la VR aujourd'hui c'est plus le prix (meme si on peut faire mieux), la config, ou dans une certaine mesure le contenu mais principalement les prejuges  ::blink::

----------


## Couillu

Je lisais un article tout à l'heure où un dev d'Alyx disait que ce serait qu'une question de temps avant qu'un moddeur fasse l'adaptation flatscreen et que lui personnellement était ok avec ça, les gens se rendraient du coup compte que ça n'a pas grand intérêt et pourquoi Vulve l'a fait en VR.

----------


## jeanfifi

> Je lisais un article tout à l'heure où un dev d'Alyx disait que ce serait qu'une question de temps avant qu'un moddeur fasse l'adaptation flatscreen et que lui personnellement était ok avec ça, les gens se rendraient du coup compte que ça n'a pas grand intérêt et pourquoi *Vulve* l'a fait en VR.


Quand Couillu parle de Vulve ça laisse songeur  ::P:

----------


## darkmanticora

> J'espere sincerement qu'aucun portage sur pancake ne sera fait avant un bon bout de temps. 
> 
> Tu sors ca maintenant, le premier truc qui sort de la bouche des gens c'est "A wai c'est tout pourri le gameplay en fait, et pourtant c'est ce qui se fait de mieux en VR". 
> C'est une evidence. 
> 
> C'est meme pas comme si je ne souhaitais pas qu'on puisse avoir un mode pancake, qui sera je pense une etape vitale si Valve veut sortir des jeux crossplay (je t'invoque L4D3 ), mais quand on voit les remarques comme celles de jeanfifi on ne peut que craindre un gros backlash sur la VR.
> C'est quand meme fou de se dire que ce qui freine le plus l'adoption de la VR aujourd'hui c'est plus le prix (meme si on peut faire mieux), la config, ou dans une certaine mesure le contenu mais principalement les prejuges


J'ai pas trop compris ton message ? 
Et c'est quoi pancake ? (écran normal non vr ? )

----------


## jeanfifi

> C'est quand meme fou de se dire que ce qui freine le plus l'adoption de la VR aujourd'hui c'est plus le prix (meme si on peut faire mieux), la config, ou dans une certaine mesure le contenu mais principalement les prejuges


Alors je mets les choses au point d'emblée: les gueguerre PC / Consoles, VR / pas VR ça n'a jamais été mon truc et ce n'était pas le sens de ce que je voulais dire.
Ce que je voulais dire c'est que, selon moi et juste moi, le fait d'investir dans une techno qui me semble coûteuse compte tenu du peu de "gros jeux" disponibles me paraît pas justifié.
Et la presse vidéoludique, à commencer par Canard PC, dit à peu près la même chose.

C'est un peu comme quand la PS5 sortira, elle coûtera un bras et y aura peu ou pas de jeux vraiment calibrés pour elle avant un bon moment.

En revanche, sur le fond, la VR sera certainement le futur ou un aspect important du futur du jeu vidéo et Valve a certainement posé un jalon important avec Alyx, tout comme il l'avait fait avec Half Life en son temps (et même Half Life 2) en faisant passer le FPS dans une autre dimension.

D'ailleurs, comme certains l'ont dit ici, Black Mesa aujourd'hui encore est un FPS qui tient la route, c'est dire le talent de Valve pour révolutionner le jeu vidéo.

Les gens de ce topic sont certainement en avance sur leur temps (un peu comme quand mon ptit voisin était un des rares à avoir la console 3DO et que je bavais dessus en me disant que c'est ça le futur du JV  :;):  ).

Toujours est-il que je pense que ce n'est pas tuer ou vouloir enterrer la VR que de dire qu'on aimerait bien pouvoir palper ce HL Alyx en mode pancake, flat ou ce que vous voulez dans un mode dégradé.
En grand fan de Dishonored et de Half Life que je suis, je serais heureux comme tout de pouvoir jouer à un jeu qui serait peut être ordinaire aux yeux de beaucoup en "pas VR" mais qui me ravirait quand même  :;): 

Et ce n'est pas freiner des quatre fers sur la VR que de dire ça, c'est une étape de la transformation du JV.
Un peu comme la 3D au cinéma...
Ah non mauvais exemple: ça a fait un four monumental  ::P: 

Qui est à Paris pour me faire essayer le bordel en juin, quand on sera tous décontaminés (ou morts?)  
 ::love::

----------


## vectra

> Un peu comme la 3D au cinéma...
> Ah non mauvais exemple: ça a fait un four monumental


Lunettes dégueulasses et mal lavées
Luminosité  /2
Résolution qui prend un vieux coup
Usage général de la 3D qui n'a pas progressé depuis les années 50

Ah mince, quel dommage  :;):

----------


## Hideo

Meme si je t'ai nomme dans mon message, je te vise pas particulièrement hein, mais tes precedentes remarques tapent dans mon petit coeur de technophile. 

Je ne suis pas vraiment dans le trip gueguerre non plus d'autant que je ne vois pas comment elle peut avoir lieu ici. 
La VR c'est un truc a part et il n'y a rien a mettre en face, ca ne remplacera rien et rien ne viendra la remplacer. 

Ce qui est plus titillant disons, et on a deja eut le droit a plusieurs rounds ici, c'est le manque d'informations sur ce qu'est la VR today. 

On entend "1000 balles" a tout bout de champs, mais pourquoi ? Quand on acheter une voiture, personne ne part du principe qu'il faut acheter une Tesla d'entree.
"Il faut une upgrade" : non, a moins que tu ne puisses pas faire tourner les jeux d'aujourd'hui en moyen, mais a ce moment c'est pas propre a la VR.
"Y'a pas de contenu" : c'est pas bizance mais y'a largement de quoi justifier 200 balles a mettre dans un casque, ou 450 si on veut commencer avec du moyen de gamme.

Si tu veux t'informer un peu plus sur le marche, check ma signature  :;): 

Donc en soit, rien a voir avec une version flat de HL.

----------


## jeanfifi

@vectra
Si on fait le parallèle avec la VR, pas sûr que les gens soient enclins à porter un masque et à s'isoler totalement pour jouer plusieurs heures.
Moi ça me rebute par exemple.
Ca n'a rien à voir avec le fait de jouer devant un écran (c'est aussi pour cela que c'est certainement une expérience fascinante).

----------


## Hideo

La VR est tres clivante, clairement c'est pas pour tout le monde ca je suis totalement d'accord avec toi.

----------


## Kaede

> @vectra
> pas sûr que les gens soient enclins à porter un masque et à s'isoler totalement pour jouer plusieurs heures.
> Moi ça me rebute par exemple.
> Ca n'a rien à voir avec le fait de jouer devant un écran (c'est aussi pour cela que c'est certainement une expérience fascinante).


C'est plus contraignant, mais absolument nécessaire pour être totalement immergé. C'est une expérience à tester absolument (pas sur _n'importe quel_ jeu par contre, c'est important).

J'ai démarré avec le Rift S mais je crois comprendre que le comfort s'est beaucoup amélioré depuis les modèles précédents.
De plus, sur les casques dotés de camera, par appui sur un bouton de la manette les camera bascule en mode "passthrough" et on voit son environnement. La qualité n'est pas top, mais c'est très pratique pour voir où on est ou voir un peu mieux ce qui se passe alentours, pas non plus besoin de retirer / remettre le casque sans arrêt.

----------


## jeanfifi

@Hideo
 :Beer:

----------


## malmoutt3

> Alors je mets les choses au point d'emblée: les gueguerre PC / Consoles, VR / pas VR ça n'a jamais été mon truc et ce n'était pas le sens de ce que je voulais dire.
> Ce que je voulais dire c'est que, selon moi et juste moi, le fait d'investir dans une techno qui me semble coûteuse compte tenu du peu de "gros jeux" disponibles me paraît pas justifié.
> Et la presse vidéoludique, à commencer par Canard PC, dit à peu près la même chose.
> 
> C'est un peu comme quand la PS5 sortira, elle coûtera un bras et y aura peu ou pas de jeux vraiment calibrés pour elle avant un bon moment.
> 
> En revanche, sur le fond, la VR sera certainement le futur ou un aspect important du futur du jeu vidéo et Valve a certainement posé un jalon important avec Alyx, tout comme il l'avait fait avec Half Life en son temps (et même Half Life 2) en faisant passer le FPS dans une autre dimension.
> 
> D'ailleurs, comme certains l'ont dit ici, Black Mesa aujourd'hui encore est un FPS qui tient la route, c'est dire le talent de Valve pour révolutionner le jeu vidéo.
> ...


Je crois que c'est clair, la VR existe parce qu'elle apporte quelque chose de différent, et encore, pour l'instant c'et balbutiant.
Tu veux profiter d'une franchise qui est passée en VR pour un épisode car tu es fan de la dite franchise.
Et bien soit tu te débrouilles pour y jouer en VR, ce qui pour moi est le meilleur choix, si tu es un quelqu'un qui a envie de découvrir ce que cette industrie a à nous offrir de nouveau, toi qui parle beaucoup de révolution. C'est la meilleure solution également si tu veux comprendre pourquoi Valve pousse pour la VR et si tu veux vraiment vivre cet épisode comme les créateurs l'ont voulu.  
Soit tu veux simplement suivre l'histoire pour satisfaire ta curiosité, et là tu regardes un Twitch du jeu ou tu demandes à quelqu'un de te raconter le jeu.
Soit tu attends un mod réalisé par une tierce partie qui va diluer l'expérience, qui fera que tu pourras quand même jouer. 

Si la VR pour toi n'en vaut pas le coup, alors achète du matos d'occaze, puis revends le ou alors n'achète rien.Si tu n'aimes pas porter de masque, et bien change ou attends que la tech change. Mais te plaindre que Valve ne traduise pas le jeu en flatscreen n'a aucun sens.
Je crois que c'est la grosse difficulté de la VR, les gens qui ne l'ont pas testé ont du mal à comprendre pourquoi, alors que c'est extrêmement proche d'une expérience flatscreen, cela n'a presque rien à voir.
Est ce qu'on demande à TELLTALE de faire de leur jeux QTE des FPS à la doom ? Est ce qu'on demande à un film de pouvoir y jouer ? Est ce que tu peux utiliser les fonctions gyroscope de ton smartphone ou de la Wii sans gyroscope ?
Alors techniquement c'est sûrement faisable, maintenant quand tu sors une oeuvre, elle est pensée pour être expérimentée dans un support, tu ne peux pas demander à ce qu'elle soit disponible sur plusieurs supports si ce n'est pas le but à la base.

Valve essaye de repousser les limites du gaming et soutient une nouvelle technologie en sortant du hardware et un épisode de leur franchise la plus connue. Toi qui parle de révolution à tort et à travers tu voudrais qu'ils reviennent en arrière parce que tu veux rester dans tes habitudes. Imagine si à l'époque de Half life², ceux qui avaient du vieux matos incapable de le lancer, demandaient qu'on enlève le moteur physique et qu'on downgrade les graphismes pour pouvoir y jouer. Ca te paraîtrait pertinent ? Je crois que non.
Alors il faut arrêter les dialogues intérieurs et les auto-justifications. Quand tu seras prêt, ou quand tu auras l'opportunité, tu sautera le pas et tu verras. En attendant pas besoin de justifier du devoir de Valve de sortir ce HL en flatscreen, ça n'a aucun sens.

Edit : 
Pour info, j'adore la 3D au ciné  ::XD::

----------


## jeanfifi

Je sais pas si c'est l'effet confinement ou la communauté "CPC VR", mais que d'agressivité ^^
Je ne crois pas avoir dit l'inverse de ce que tu dis mais bon.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je sais pas si c'est l'effet confinement ou la communauté "CPC VR", mais que d'agressivité ^^
> Je ne crois pas avoir dit l'inverse de ce que tu dis mais bon.


Ou alors, c'est à force de voir les commentaires sur les forums steam sur les jeux VR notamment ceux d'HL Alyx.

----------


## malmoutt3

Désolé si mon message paraît agressif, mais ce sont des questions qui reviennent depuis des années et qui se résolvent simplement en essayant la technologie.
Au bout d'un moment c'est fatiguant d'expliquer aux gens l'intérêt de la technologie alors que ceux-ci émettent moult arguments sans jamais l'avoir essayé. Généralement ces personnes sont un minimum intéressées par la VR (sinon ils n'en parleraient pas), mais ont déjà comme parti-pris de ne pas l'essayer. Ils sont déjà dans une posture de jugement de la tech, agrémentée d'une posture de justification de ne pas l'essayer.
A la fin, Toutes ces discussions ne tournent pas vraiment autour de la technologie, mais consistent simplement à réussir à convaincre l'interlocuteur de l'essayer.
C'est pour cela que je préfère être direct, et non pas agressif. C'est peut être raté, désolé.
Après, il y a des personnes beaucoup plus patientes, passionnées et compréhensives, je suis plus du genre bourru mais gentil à l'intérieur  :Emo:

----------


## Hideo

:^_^: 

Yes, sorry si tu te sens agresse, c'est pas vraiment l'objectif.

Mais tu es venus en mettant en avant deux points qui forcement levent les boucliers ici : 
Une vision eronnee, et taquine, des prerequis pour le matos VR.Un discours demandant que l'oeuvre la plus aboutie du medium (qu'on attend depuis des annees) soit consommable via un autre medium. 

On a (relativement) gentilement explique pourquoi ce que tu dis a peu ou pas de sens.

Prend le plutot bien comme au final on a (toujous relativement) bien pris ce que tu as poste  :;): 
T'es pas oblige d'accepter ou de comprendre mais c'est plutot civique compare a plusieurs autre endroit du fofo  ::):

----------


## vectra

> @vectra
> Si on fait le parallèle avec la VR, pas sûr que les gens soient enclins à porter un masque et à s'isoler totalement pour jouer plusieurs heures.
> Moi ça me rebute par exemple.
> Ca n'a rien à voir avec le fait de jouer devant un écran (c'est aussi pour cela que c'est certainement une expérience fascinante).


C'est un peu comme se faire une idée sur un film avant de l'avoir vu... faut déjà le voir pour savoir si on a claqué 10 euros pour simplement s'enfermer dans une salle noire et malodorante ou si c'est pour avoir vécu une expérience mémorable.

----------


## malmoutt3

Tu habites ou Jeanfifi ? En cas, quand le confinement sera fini, un canard pourra peut être te faire tester son matos.

----------


## jeanfifi

> , je suis plus du genre bourru mais gentil à l'intérieur


Et c'est pour ça que je t'adore  :;): 

@Hideo:
Je n'attends que ça de pouvoir essayer mais j'ai pas eu de proposition pour l'instant  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu habites ou Jeanfifi ? En cas, quand le confinement sera fini, un canard pourra peut être te faire tester son matos.


Paris, la ville pourrie  ::): 
EDIT: et levez pas vos boucliers, hein, Paris c'est vraiment pourri ^^

----------


## Hideo

On ouvre un topic special "Viendez Tester" avec les canards ope pour faire tester voir meme preter / louer le matos pourquoi pas ?

----------


## jeanfifi

Faire tester, plutôt que prêter !
J'ai pas envie de casser le matos ^^

----------


## malmoutt3

Bonne idée pour le topic test. Perso je suis dans le sud, donc bon, ça va être compliqué pour fifi.
En plus en ce moment j ai 3 casques, c est vraiment con.

----------


## ExPanda

En ce moment le problème c'est plutôt de pouvoir sortir de chez soi, en fait.  ::siffle::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Non mais clairement, si chaque possesseur de casque VR vous explique calmement et clairement qu'adapter un jeu VR en non VR, c'est une hérésie, et ca n'apportera rien, il va falloir à un moment vous faire à l'idée les mecs. On en parle souvent, c'est d'ailleurs pour moi une des causes (mais pas la seule) qui fait que le média a du mal à percer (en dehors du prix, de la place, de l'isolation...) c'est que tu ne peux pas le vendre sans le tester. Aucune vidéo ne peut rendre hommage à un jeu VR. Cest impossible. Et c'est vraiment dommage.

Mais il faut nous faire confiance  ::):  On n'a pas besoin de notre chasse gardée, on serait super partant de partager avec vous nos super jeux VR hein. Et d'ailleurs, certains jeux permettent le crossplay (les serious sam, Payday2)...mais pitié, arrêtez de demander des adaptations.

HL Alyx sans VR, serait clairement un FPS fade et oubliable. Comme Sairento, comme Lone Echo,...

----------


## Yeadan

Rassurez moi, les jeux crossplay c'est que du coop j'espère, parce qu'en compétitif on doit se prendre une sacré branlée contre un joueur flatscreen, déjà que sur Arizona Sunchine j'ai du mal à headshot un zombie à 10m.
Le seul auquel j'ai joué en crossplay c'est Star Trek bridge crew (ce qui fait bien marrer les potes quand je fais le con genre une petite chorégraphie ou autres pitreries)

----------


## Bopnc

Ironiquement, pour avoir pas mal joué à Payday 2 en VR et en flat je peux te dire que je suis plus efficace en VR. Surtout sur les missions d'infiltrations (qui rendent super bien en VR) ou on a une bien meilleure conscience de la situation, là ou sur écran on se fait tout le temps chopper sur des bêtises.

Mais Payday 2 a mis en place quelques mécanismes pour la VR (on se déplace plus vite qu'un joueur écran, on peut manipuler des objets ET tirer avec l'autre main, etc.), et le tir au jugé à courte portée est instinctif en VR, alors qu'il est plus compliqué en flat (ou il faut épauler son arme pour avoir un viseur, pour rappel).

C'est une excellente adaptation, ceci dit. Je vous conseille d'y jouer. Y'en a pour des heures de fun.

----------


## jeanfifi

> Bonne idée pour le topic test. Perso je suis dans le sud, donc bon, ça va être compliqué pour fifi.
> En plus en ce moment j ai 3 casques, c est vraiment con.


ça dépend où tu es dans le sud  :;): 
je bourlingue pas mal, en temps normal quand je suis pas assigné à résidence ^^

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Oh putain, une map custom pour Pavlov VR proposant le gameplay de Rainbow Six : Siege 
https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...pavlov_vr_mod/

----------


## darkmanticora

c'est un prototype non ?

Je connais pas trop pavlov, j'y ai jamais joué.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Comment je signe direct putain. C'est franchement une bonne idée.

----------


## Hideo

Ca date de l'ete dernier wai, j'etais tombe dessus y'a de 2/3 mois mais visiblement pas vraiment d'update c'est dommage.
Si vous voulez en savoir plus.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Petite vidéo maison sur Pistol Whip et sa dernière track Full Throttle.

----------


## Couillu

Je me sens con, quand j'avais voulu acheté Pavlov ou Onward, je me suis longtemps taté et j'ai fini par choisir Onward, et maintenant tout le monde joue à pavlov. Va vraiment falloir que je finisse par l'acheter.

----------


## poulpator

> Petite vidéo maison sur Pistol Whip et sa dernière track Full Throttle.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erO4obSAO04


 ::o: 
Si je puis me permettre tu bourrines un peu trop. Faut caler tes tires sur le rythme normalement (bon après chacun joue comme il veut  ::):  ).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Si je puis me permettre tu bourrines un peu trop. Faut caler tes tires sur le rythme normalement (bon après chacun joue comme il veut  ).


Ouais. Mais bon, je préfère y jouer bourrin à la John Wick / Néo  ::ninja::

----------


## kenji rip

> OK merci ça peut me plaire du coup !
> 
> Je suis sur half life la, mais je cherche d'autres jeux sympa à faire car ça fait 1 an que j'ai pas redémarrer mon vive !
> Et plus trop envie de jouer à sareinto et autre vieux jeux que j'avais 
> 
> Du coup si vous voyez des indispensables que j'aurais loupé ces 6/8 derniers mois, je suis preneur.


Je le trouve plus que cool perso. Certes il a ses défaults qui sont liés au fait que le studio n'a propablement pas de gros moyens de AAA, mais l'ambiance est vraiment ouf, la survie est super bien géré entre le craft et les équipements, la difficulté du jeu est suffisante pour mettre suffisament de tensions et rendre le crafting très gratifiant. D'ailleurs par exemple, les objectifs sont pas des balises, tu dois te demerder avec les indices qu'on te donne et une carte à consulter (certes les maps sont assez fermés mais c'est pour donner une idée que c'est un jeu qui cherche vraiment à te faire vivre une expérience et pas juste te prendre par la main de manière débile). 
Les mécaniques en vr sont très cool et le jeu a des subtilités assez ouf dans le maniement des armes à feu. Perso, c'est clairement le jeu VR que j'ai préféré après Alyx mais il est hors catégorie pour le coup.

Les 2 seules choses que je reproche à Alyx sont sa difficulté vraiment trop facile en normal et abusive en hard, et des impacts un peu mou sur les ennemis humains et surtout un feedback totalement absent quand tu te fais tirer dessus ce qui contribue à rendre le mode hard débile, t'as l'impression de t’être pris 2 balles et de mourir.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un aperçu de crisis VRigade 2

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Quel jeu, mais quel grand jeu. Bordel de chiotte.

Je viens de récupérer la lampe poche, et l'ambiance devient tellement dingue. Ah les barnacles sont trop simples à esquiver? Allez on te fout un niveau entier sans aucun objet à leur balancer à la tronche.

Les évolutions de gameplay simples des headcrabs, qui rendent chaque rencontre de plus en plus difficile, alors que notre skill augmente de manière naturelle. 

J'adore le gameplay simplifié. Valve a vraiment bien pigé et dégagé tout le superflu. Alors oui, on peut dire qu'il manque des trucs, que l'inventaire est simple que les reloads sont trop simples. Mais ca marche vraiment bien.

----------


## Couillu

> Quel jeu, mais quel grand jeu. Bordel de chiotte.
> 
> Je viens de récupérer la lampe poche, et l'ambiance devient tellement dingue. Ah les barnacles sont trop simples à esquiver? Allez on te fout un niveau entier sans aucun objet à leur balancer à la tronche.
> 
> Les évolutions de gameplay simples des headcrabs, qui rendent chaque rencontre de plus en plus difficile, alors que notre skill augmente de manière naturelle. 
> 
> J'adore le gameplay simplifié. Valve a vraiment bien pigé et dégagé tout le superflu. Alors oui, on peut dire qu'il manque des trucs, que l'inventaire est simple que les reloads sont trop simples. Mais ca marche vraiment bien.


pssst, y'a un topic pour Alyx  :;): 

Mais sinon je suis totalement d'accord avec toi. La scène ou on récupère la torche est magnifique.

Aujourd'hui je me suis dit que j'allais commencer Metro Exodus. Et bien je suis tellement frustré d'y jouer sur flatscreen et pas en VR après la claque que j'ai pris sur Alyx. Le gameplay me parait fade, les contrôles pas naturels...  ::(:

----------


## malmoutt3

Je ne sais pas si c'est le topic, mais vu la fréquentation et le fait que je parle de jeux, ça peut s'y prêter. 

Je suis en train de monté un PC pour mon meilleur pote qui va pas super bien et qui enchaîne les merdes, le confinement étant la cerise sur le gâteau. J'aimerais enfin lui faire goûter la VR (même s'il ne jure que par son PSVR), pour qu'on puisse s'éclater ensemble nus dans 3D chat, faire un marathon Twilight sur Bigscreen, et qu'il puisse enfin goûter à la joie de se faire chasser par des headcrabs, lui qui est arachnophobe.
Par contre vu le budget, je lui ai pris un *Rift S*, et vu la rupture de stock actuelle, j'ai été chatteux de trouver un seul exemplaire dispo une nuit sur le site de la Fnac.
*D'ailleurs ils seront en stock le 6 et on peut en acheter dés maintenant.(cliquable)* 
Je pars sur des pièces d'occaze et des beaux restes (2600x / 2070 / 16go DDr c15 3000hz / SSD et peut être Nvm pour l'OS).

Il n'a jamais eu de PC, utilise très peu son environnement Apple, bref j'aimerais lui simplifier la tâche, et pour cela j'ai besoin de conseils. 

1/comme j'ai une bibliothèque conséquente de jeux sur steam et Oculus, j'aimerais qu'il profite des jeux solo.
Cela ne posera pas de problème sur steam, on peut changer de compte en rebootant steam il me semble, par contre pourrais-je le faire avec le store Oculus ? En d'autres termes, est ce qu'il pourra passer d'un compte Oculus à un autre ? Ou bien est ce qu'il faudra faire une manipulation spéciale (sur Quest il faut faire un reset je crois non ?).

2/A part l'ATW, qui semble bien améliorer la fluidité dans l'environnement Oculus, est ce que l'expérience sur Steam dans un casque Oculus est bonne ? Y-a-t il une grosse différence sur les jeux similaires Steam et Oculus ?

3/Quelles sont les particularités du Rift S à savoir ? Par exemple des conseils d'utilisation ou un guide pour bien le régler.

Merci à vous.

----------


## Kaede

1/ Pour Oculus, je ne sais pas, à mon avis pas de manip' spéciale, mais à mon avis tu risques d'hériter des préférences, éventuellement sauvegarde de jeu etc. d'un compte au lieu de l'autre, ça n'a pas l'air de bien gérer le multi-utilisateurs (comptes Windows).
Par contre pour Steam, pourquoi s'embêter à changer de compte pour partager des jeux ? Il y a le partage familial pour ça.

2/ SteamVR fonctionne très bien avec les casques Oculus. Tu n'auras pas de problème. Certains jeux permettent parfois de démarrer en utilisant nativement la couche logicielle Oculus (et pas SteamVR), par exemple via une boîte de dialogue au lancement, ou un paramètre de ligne de commande pour Beat Saber

3/ C'est complètement plug'n play, vraiment. Le seul truc pas forcément devinable, c'est qu'il faut bien brancher la prise USB sur un port rapide (USB 3), et ceux-ci ont souvent un code couleur différent au niveau du connecteur femelle, consulter le manuel de la mobo dans le doute. Aussi, comme pour tous les casques, il y a un réglage de l'IPD (interpupillary distance) à paramétrer dans le logiciel Oculus. Si tu as un casque VR, tu dois probablement déjà savoir comment on le mesure ?

----------


## Bopnc

> 3/Quelles sont les particularités du Rift S à savoir ? Par exemple des conseils d'utilisation ou un guide pour bien le régler.


Rien de spécial, le casque est vraiment plug and play. Y'a une option à régler pour pouvoir activer l'affichage "monde réel" en appuyant deux fois sur le bouton occulus de la manette, je recommande (et je pige pas pourquoi c'est pas par défaut), mais au delà de ça, je vois pas. 
Le seul critère potentiellement bloquant (et principal défaut du casque à mes yeux) c'est l'impossibilité de régler l'IPD. Donc si ton copain n'est pas dans la moyenne, il peut avoir de gros inconforts en jouant. Mais ça, il faut le vérifier avant d'acheter le casque idéalement.

----------


## Kaede

Bien vu.




> l'impossibilité de régler l'IPD


Il y a un réglage logiciel pour l'IPD, mais qui ne fait pas tout.

----------


## nodulle

Asgard's Wrath en promo pour une semaine à 34.99€ au lieu de 39.99€.

----------


## malmoutt3

Merci pour vos réponses, ça va vraiment me faciliter la tâche et son expérience  :Clap:

----------


## eeepc35

Que vaut Vanishing Realms en solde sur Steam ?

merci, y aussi le DLC en bundle.

----------


## 564.3

> Que vaut Vanishing Realms en solde sur Steam ?
> 
> merci, y aussi le DLC en bundle.


J'avais bien aimé en 2016, mais il n'avait pas de concurrence. D'ailleurs le DLC traine toujours dans mon backlog.
C'est petit budget, avec des assets Unity (mais ça fait le job) et peu de scénario/narration.
Les combats au corps à corps sont assez basiques mais quand même plaisants, sinon il y a l'arc et des sorts.
On se ballade dans des environnement relativement variés (donjon et extérieur).

----------


## Bopnc

> Bien vu.
> 
> 
> Il y a un réglage logiciel pour l'IPD, mais qui ne fait pas tout.


Oui, j'aurais du préciser "de régler *mécaniquement* l'ipd". Le réglage logiciel existe, mais il ajuste simplement le confort. Il ne permettra pas de jouer à quelqu'un qui est en dehors des clous. (20% de la population quand même). C'est pour moi le gros défaut d'un excellent casque par ailleurs.

----------


## darkmanticora

D'ailleurs en parlant d'IDP, j'avais demandé mon "écart" a mon opticien et meme en réglant au mini mon vive c'est encore trop, mais ca me gene pas.
Ca fait quoi de pas etre dans les clous ?

----------


## Kaede

Plus ton IPD et hors-norme, plus ton oeil est excentré, donc plus tu vas te manger les défauts de l'optique, qui n'est pas parfaite de base, mais qui là sera carrément inadaptée.

----------


## Erokh

Un décalage d'ipd peut aussi impliquer une fausse échelle, et donc donner l'impression que tout est (légèrement) plus grand ou plus petit que ça devrait. Des fois ça peut être sioux: tu ne t'en aperçois pas consciemment, mais toute velléité de _présence_ est ruinée car ton cerveau trouve que quelque chose cloche.

----------


## Oyooh

Une nouvelle mise à jour pour Boneworks sera dispo le 09/04.

https://twitter.com/BrandonJLa/statu...33778368368640

Au programme:
- 3 nouvelles maps (probablement en mode sand-box. La seule info que j'ai saisi est que cela inclu la map présente dans les premières vidéos de demos).
- Une nouvelle arme.
- Des améliorations de la physique des mains.

----------


## Darth

Super, je vais pouvoir vomir dans mes mains physiquement améliorées.

----------


## 564.3

Le patch 1.4 pour Boneworks est sorti, et il y a aussi un parcours de tir avec time trial  :;): 

Transpose est donné ce WE, pas seulement gratuit, on garde le jeu.
C'est un puzzle game qui joue sur le temps, l'espace et les clones. L'ergonomie et les graphismes pourraient être un peu meilleur, mais il valait déjà largement son prix à mon sens.
Bref pour qui hésitaient c'est le moment d'y jouer.

----------


## malmoutt3

Ayé j ai donné le pc a mon pote, merci pour voz conseils. Sympa le partage familial steam en tout cas.

 Ca m amène a la question suivante, vous connaissez des bonnes experiences multi ? 
Il y a celles du genre pavlov ou on est plusieurs évidemment. J en connais peu. Y en a t il où on fait le mode histoire en coop ? 
Et pour finir des trucs du genre bigscreen ou vrchat ?

Je suis un peu perdu, je joue la plupart du temps en solo.

----------


## 564.3

> Ayé j ai donné le pc a mon pote, merci pour voz conseils. Sympa le partage familial steam en tout cas.
> 
>  Ca m amène a la question suivante, vous connaissez des bonnes experiences multi ? 
> Il y a celles du genre pavlov ou on est plusieurs évidemment. J en connais peu. Y en a t il où on fait le mode histoire en coop ? 
> Et pour finir des trucs du genre bigscreen ou vrchat ?
> 
> Je suis un peu perdu, je joue la plupart du temps en solo.


On parle de temps en temps de jeux dans le fil des soirées multi CPCVR: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=124126

Fondamentalement je suis plutôt un joueur solo aussi, mais je fais du multi occasionnel.

Pour Pavlov faut quand même supporter la locomotion, il y a des modes contre zombie en coop notamment. Sinon Onward dans un genre plus réaliste avec quelques modes coop.
Éventuellement Payday 2, plus arcade, mais toujours locomotion fluide obligatoire je crois.
Avec de la téléportation et un gameplay plus arcade, Arizona Sunshine. Ou éventuellement Zomday qui est plus dans la gestion du loot/bonus.
Sinon peut-être des jeux qui ne paient pas de mine du genre Crisis Vrigade (pas testé en multi)

Ça fait longtemps que je l'ai pas lancé et j'ai jamais vraiment accroché, mais RecRoom reste assez populaire. Un genre de mélange de truc social avec des petits jeux plutôt sympa pour quelque chose de gratos.

Toujours un peu social, Sports Bar VR initialement sur du billard mais aussi d'autres jeux, dans une ambiance sympa (pas testé en multi, et sur la page Steam y en a qui gueulent parce qu'il y a des problèmes) https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Sports_Bar_VR/
Edit: ah j'ai retrouvé où j'ai fait du bowling, il y a plein de petits jeux d'arcade aussi (pas testé depuis longtemps et pas en multi) https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...erhead_Arcade/

Sinon des simulateurs en coop du genre Star Trek (assez accessible) ou Iron Wolf (sous-marin, moins cadré et plus difficile à maitriser).

Les jeux de raquette aussi: Racket Fury, Eleven Table Tennis, Racket NX (plus physique, style squash/arkanoïd)

Du mini golf mais pas lancé depuis longtemps, pas essayé en multi https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...__VR_Minigolf/

Edit: J'ai oublié Tabletop Simulator qui a un mode VR aussi, mais pas testé du tout. Assez populaire en général.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...top_Simulator/

QuiVR (avec une progression dans les niveaux) ou Elven Assassin (wave shooter plutôt) pour les jeux de tir à l'arc avec du coop.

----------


## Hideo

> Y en a t il où on fait le mode histoire en coop ?


Top of my head : Windlands 2, Surv1v3, Dead Effect 2, Arizona Sunshine, Karnage Kronicles, Jet Island, Stormlands

----------


## malmoutt3

Super 564.3, ya plein d'idées merci ! J'avais complètement oublié le ping pong et le reste. Ya beaucoup de bonnes idées c'est cool.

Et merci Hideo aussi, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait autant de jeu coop. Bon pour WIndland et Jet island c'est mort, vu ma capacité à encaisser les G, ça va durer 10 minutes cette affaire. Par contre pour Stormland c'est génial :D.

Il faudrait faire un topic multi, avec les expériences multi et les coop ! Je m'y collerais si personne ne le fait avant.

----------


## 564.3

> Super 564.3, ya plein d'idées merci ! J'avais complètement oublié le ping pong et le reste. Ya beaucoup de bonnes idées c'est cool.
> 
> Et merci Hideo aussi, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait autant de jeu coop. Bon pour WIndland et Jet island c'est mort, vu ma capacité à encaisser les G, ça va durer 10 minutes cette affaire. Par contre pour Stormland c'est génial :D.
> 
> Il faudrait faire un topic multi, avec les expériences multi et les coop ! Je m'y collerais si personne ne le fait avant.


J'ai ajouté Tabletop simulator auquel j'avais pensé mais oublié de le mettre. Jouable sur écran aussi, et plutôt pôpulaire.
Jamais testé, mais si dans le mode VR on peut pas retourner la table et se jeter les pièces à la tronche, ça à moins d'intérêt  ::ninja:: 
Vaut mieux jouer à Sports Bar VR si le multi n'est effectivement pas pété…

J'ai aussi oublié QuiVR (avec une progression dans les niveaux) ou Elven Assassin (wave shooter plutôt) pour les jeux de tir à l'arc avec du coop.

Y a le topic des recommandations en général sinon, ou le système de liste d'Hideo.
Éventuellement ça pourrait avoir un intérêt dans l'OP du thread à propos des soirées CPCVR. Mais on prend plutôt des jeux qui se jouent au moins à 4 et qui plaisent au plus grand nombre.
Je me ferais bien du tennis de table sinon, mais faut avoir le même niveau pour que ce soit fun.

----------


## Hideo

> Super 564.3, ya plein d'idées merci ! J'avais complètement oublié le ping pong et le reste. Ya beaucoup de bonnes idées c'est cool.
> 
> Et merci Hideo aussi, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait autant de jeu coop. Bon pour WIndland et Jet island c'est mort, vu ma capacité à encaisser les G, ça va durer 10 minutes cette affaire. Par contre pour Stormland c'est génial :D.
> 
> Il faudrait faire un topic multi, avec les expériences multi et les coop ! Je m'y collerais si personne ne le fait avant.


Jet Island clairement. 
Windlands j'ai fais ca avec trois copains c'est vraiment passe tout seul avec tout le monde, assez pour qu'on se le fasse remarquer, les sensations sont vraiment cools quand tu commences a prendre le truc c'est assez genial ! 
Ca tourne parfaitement, c'est propre et la coop tourne nickel. Si tu te sens joueur, je te conseil de prendre sur Steam faire jouer le remboursement si besoin.

Tu peux checker cette liste (la premiere ouverture de lien peut prendre le temps, le serveur se reveille) pour une petite selection de jeux coop qui valent le coup.

----------


## malmoutt3

Merci les gars.

----------


## eeepc35

On pourrait m'expliquer GroundHog Day ?

Je suis dans le jeu, devant le menu des options mais pas moyen de m'approcher de la valise ou de la voiture (à moins de me deplacer reellement, mais je sors de ma zone). Donc comment on se téléporte ?

Le tableau parle d'un bouton teleporter, masi j'appuie sur tous les boutons, rien ne se passe.

Testé avec un Rift S  ::(:

----------


## nodulle

Dans GroundHog Day tu ne peux te téléporter qu'uniquement sur des points prédéfinis. Je ne me souviens plus si il faut pointer une zone (tu vois ton perso en surbrillance) et appuyer pour te téléporter ou appuyer pour voir les zones et relacher là où tu veux te téléporter.

Edit : Je ne crois pas que tu puisses te téléporter dans les menu. Dans cette vidéo tu peux voir que c'est indiqué au début du jeu ce qu'il faut faire : https://youtu.be/caoD4GjKePs?t=206

----------


## eeepc35

Ah ok, c'est tellement immersif que dans les menus, tu te crois dans le jeu, mais il faut quand même appuyer sur Play  ::P:

----------


## vectra

Transpose est gratuit sur Steam, mais il faut l'ajouter quand-même.

----------


## Oyooh

J'ai bien scotché dessus aujourd'hui. C'est assez fascinant comme jeu.

Le rapport à ses "soi" précédents à travers le temps donne des trucs assez drôles quand on arrive sur les puzzles compliqués
Je me suis surpris à râler en mode "Mais magnes-toi! Lâches ce cube!" ou "Mais c'est quoi ce lancer tout pourri là!", pour réaliser que le couillon en face c'était moi.  ::P: 

Le jeu qui rends fou...  ::lol::

----------


## pitmartinz

Moi je suis scotché par la qualité du jeu, il est fou, très immersif, j'en veux juste que des comme ça... mais il a un gros gros problème.
Il fait peur.

Et moi, je suis une flipette.

Du coup, c'est assez difficile d'avancer plus de 5 minutes dans le jeu... là, je viens d'arriver dans une zone ou il a une entrée avec une pancarte "zone contaminée" et il fait tout noir dedans... j'ai fait "nope, nope, nope...", je suis parti plus loin ou il y avait de la lumière, j'ai avancé 2 minute et je suis tombé sur une zone ou il y a des "carapaces"... après avoir bien regardé pour m'assurer qu'il n'y avait pas de crabe dans le coin (je les ai vu se planquer en dessous), je décide d'y aller, j'avance doucement, je chope une carapace... et là, à 1m de moi, t'as une carapace qui se relève et t'entends le bruit du crabe.

J'ai déco.

 :Emo:

----------


## nodulle

C'est bien de ALyx dont tu parles non ? Parce que je crois que tu t'es trompé de topic !  ::):

----------


## pitmartinz

Yep, c’est Alyx, désolé avec le titre j’ai cru être au bon endroit  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Dailleurs on pourrait changer le sous-titre de celui-ci pour clarifier. Du genre une ref au confinement histoire d'être original  ::ninja:: 

Sinon ouais, l'ambiance est assez oppressante même s'ils ont réussi à bien équilibrer pour la plupart des gens.
À coté des jeux d'horreur qui essaient vraiment de faire flipper en VR, y a quand même de la marge  ::):

----------


## pitmartinz

Ouais sauf que le style "jeu d'horreur", je l'évite comme la peste car je sais que j'en ferais jamais rien, déjà sans VR, j'évite, mais alors avec VR, c'est un truc à ce que je fasse une crise cardiaque.
 :Emo:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ouais sauf que le style "jeu d'horreur", je l'évite comme la peste car je sais que j'en ferais jamais rien, déjà sans VR, j'évite, mais alors avec VR, c'est un truc à ce que je fasse une crise cardiaque.


Je suis vraiment comme toi, et bizarrement l'horreur sur HL Alyx, passe vraiment vraiment bien. Et c'est en grande partie grâce aux dialogue avec Russel. C'est vraiment dommage de ne pas le tester a cause de ca, on est loins de scarejumps à la con.

----------


## Kaede

Pas mal les combats contre les combines, mais j'ai préféré encore le combat avec l'espèce de headcrab/anguille électrique. Le passage où il fuit et on l'entend se balader dans les conduits d'aérations et on le suit instinctivement au son, très bien vu !
Ultra scripté comme le reste du jeu donc ça fonctionnera qu'une fois, mais très bien mis en scène.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Je suis vraiment comme toi, et bizarrement l'horreur sur HL Alyx, passe vraiment vraiment bien. Et c'est en grande partie grâce aux dialogue avec Russel. C'est vraiment dommage de ne pas le tester a cause de ca, on est loins de scarejumps à la con.


Je confirme, l'humour du copain russel aide à passer ces passages  ::P:  Même si c'est un peu intense, surtout au début.

----------


## ExPanda

> Ouais sauf que le style "jeu d'horreur", je l'évite comme la peste car je sais que j'en ferais jamais rien, déjà sans VR, j'évite, mais alors avec VR, c'est un truc à ce que je fasse une crise cardiaque.


Ce n'est pas un jeu d'horreur.
On va pas se mentir, l'ambiance est un peu flippante sur une bonne partie du jeu. Mais si tu as pu faire HL2, il n'y a rien de pire dans Alyx.

Je suis aussi une grosse flippette, j'ai eu un ou deux sursauts, mais globalement j'étais plus fasciné d'être dans cet univers qu'autre chose. Pour les passages dans le noir, tu auras vite une lampe, et effectivement les dialogues avec Russel aident à décompresser.
Essaie quand même d'insister, ça vaut le coup.  :;): 
(Bon, te rends pas malade quand même hein)

----------


## pitmartinz

Non mais je vais le faire, hein... j'aime beaucoup, beaucoup ce jeu, par ce qu'il a un truc de magique.
Mais voilà, les headcrabs... depuis HL1, c'est quand même de belles saloperies...

Puis là... on est pas planqués derrière son écran, il nous saute _litérallement_ à la gueule.

Mais je vais le faire...
 :Emo:

----------


## 564.3

> Je suis aussi une grosse flippette, j'ai eu un ou deux sursauts, mais globalement j'étais plus fasciné d'être dans cet univers qu'autre chose. Pour les passages dans le noir, tu auras vite une lampe, et effectivement les dialogues avec Russel aident à décompresser.


Y a pire que ce passage à mon sens du genre celui dans la colonie de headcrabs, mais ça dépend peut-être des sensibilités.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non mais je vais le faire, hein... j'aime beaucoup, beaucoup ce jeu, par ce qu'il a un truc de magique.
> Mais voilà, les headcrabs... depuis HL1, c'est quand même de belles saloperies...
> 
> Puis là... on est pas planqués derrière son écran, il nous saute _litérallement_ à la gueule.
> 
> Mais je vais le faire...


Bah bon courage alors, ça te désensibilisera peut-être  :;): 
Évites de péter un truc quand même…

----------


## ExPanda

> Y a pire que ce passage à mon sens du genre celui dans la colonie de headcrabs, mais ça dépend peut-être des sensibilités.


Dans l’hôtel ?
J'étais pas fier non plus à ce moment-là.  :Emo:

----------


## Kaede

Le moment où ils te mettent la pression en escaladant les murs, c'était une bonne idée. Le jeu semble tricher d'ailleurs, à la fin j'avais plus de munitions (comme par hasard, c'est un peu trop bien calculé ? Ou alors, si le joueur prend trop son temps, tant pis pour lui et il se fait submerger ? Je me permets de douter, surtout que je joue en normal). En tout cas ça fait son effet.

----------


## 564.3

> Le moment où ils te mettent la pression en escaladant les murs, c'était une bonne idée. Le jeu semble tricher d'ailleurs, à la fin j'avais plus de munitions (comme par hasard, c'est un peu trop bien calculé ? Ou alors, si le joueur prend trop son temps, tant pis pour lui et il se fait submerger ? Je me permets de douter, surtout que je joue en normal). En tout cas ça fait son effet.


J'avais pas mal passé de temps à observer la scène avant de faire quoi que ce soit. Il y a pas mal de boucles dans les comportements, j'ai fait un peu de ménage pour voir, et j'ai supposé que c'était infini. Au final j'ai pas trop cherché à faire dans la dentelle, quelques grenades et je suis passé à la Rambo en débroussaillant seulement le minimum.

----------


## Kaede

Ah oui, de base ça respawn je crois. Il y a une espèce de "nid" situé dans un renfoncement (et pas accessible c'est trop bas de plafond), j'ai pensé que ça venait de là.

----------


## malmoutt3

En fait, dans l'hotel, tout les headcrabs 

Spoiler Alert! 


qui sont dans la cage d'ascenseur au fond, n'attaquent pas, c'est scripté, et c'est d'ailleurs assez chelou à vivre. Il me semble que en haut il y en a un comme ça également quand on arrive dans la pièce la plus haute.
Après ce qui est cool dans ce niveau, c'est d'envoyer les headcrabs en bas avec une chaise quand ils nous sautent dessus (ou bien en se baissant), ou essayer de les orienter vers les barnacles pour qu'ils se fassent bouffer.

----------


## teddy37

Pour le confinement, jusqu'au 19 avril, Viveport est à 30€ pour l'année au lieu de 120€ !

Pour le prix d'un jeu c'est vraiment valable, ne pas oublier d'enlever le renouvellement auto.

https://www.viveport.com/infinity

----------


## Kohtsaro

Il y a des jeux exclusif à tel ou tel casque ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Il y a des jeux exclusif à tel ou tel casque ?


Pas que je sache, mais du coup, tu ne trouveras aucune exclu Oculus sur la plate-forme.

A ce prix-là, si vous vous lancez dans la VR, c'est juste indispensable. Si vous avez déjà un peu de bouteille, vous avez surement déjà les gros jeux de la plate forme sur votre compte steam, donc à voir...

----------


## Brice2010

Un peu à la bourre puisque le jeu est sorti en mai 2017, je vous propose ici de découvrir un jeu de type puzzle / réflexion assez original et qui se prète très bien à la VR. Le jeu est dévellopé par Braincells Productions Inc à qui on ne doit rien d'autre. Il va falloir faire preuve de dextérité en tournant, inclinant, et orientant l'ensemble de la structure pour faire parvenir la boule de sa position de départ à son arrivée. Fortement inspiré des jeux pour enfants de type "boule labyrinthe", la VR se prète forcément facilement à ce procédé ou précision et réflexion devront faire bon ménage.






*Bien avoir les boules en main:*

La structure est figée dans une sorte d'énorme boule. Vous ne pourrez influencer que cette dernière. Le circuit se compose de route droite, de virage, de looping et autres tremplins dans tous les sens. La bille, bêtement guidée par la gravité, pourra ainsi se déplacer au grès des rotations que vous infligerez à l'ensemble de la structure. Trop d'angle ou de vitesse et vous plongerez la boule dans le vide. Heureusement, un check point est automatiquement créé quand vous placerez la boule dans une situation de stabilité (donc immobile). On ne peut s'empécher de penser sur le principe à Super Monkey Ball.

Le jeu est entièrement en anglais, mais il n'y a quasiment aucun texte en dehors du menu principal qui sert surtout à régler des paramètres de confort de jeu bien pensés: sensibilité des sticks, éloignement de la structure, ...
Les controles sont très efficaces: chaque manette simule une main. L'unique bouton utile permet agripper la structure. Vous bloquez ainsi un point d'une main, et vous effectuez les rotations avec l'autre.

L’ambiance générale est très néon electro. Le fond graphique rappelle un peu Tron, le jeu est très coloré, et la musique electro/techno est efficace.



Doté désormais de 3 DLC, le jeu comporte 35 niveaux, ce qui occupera facilement quelques heures puisque même si les premiers niveaux faisant office de tuto se parcourent en quelques secondes, il faudra bien plusieurs minutes si ça n'est dizaines de minutes dans les derniers niveaux (pas de panique en cas de défaite, rappellez vous que vous aurez des check points à chaque immobilisation de la bille). Il existe un système de high score global en fonction du temps que vous mettrez à terminer les niveaux.

Terminez l'ensemble des niveaux débloquera le mode hardcore dans lequel il faudra refinir tous les niveaux sans la moindre chance à l'erreur. Dispensable.



*Conclusion:*

Pour 3,99€, il s'agit clairement d'un bon jeu de réflexion / puzzle / dextérité. La prise en main est immédiate et plaisante. Ca n'est pas le jeu de l'année, ne comptez pas y passer des journées, mais ça suffit pour passer un bon moment, ou pour faire entrer dans la VR des joueurs non avertis à travers un jeu agréable à observer.

A venir: The Morrigan!

----------


## Hideo

Un test de Brice  ::lol::  

Intéressant, moi qui apprécie les petits "puzzles" de HL ca a l'air de s'en rapprocher en feeling.

Et hate de voir ton retour se Morrigan.Il me semble que c'est Vectra qui en disait du bien je suis curieux de voir comment il a evolue.

----------


## eeepc35

Merci, c'est super dûr de s'y retrouver dans les petits jeux.

Mieux vaut un avis comme ca, que le 138 test sur HLA.

----------


## Brice2010

> Merci, c'est super dûr de s'y retrouver dans les petits jeux.
> 
> Mieux vaut un avis comme ca, que le 138 test sur HLA.


Et encore, y'a pas longtemps on avait pas la partie VR du forum! Elle a été obtenue après un combat acharné des habitués.
Quand le jeu est bon mais sans plus je me contente d'un test rapide, sinon je fais le topic à part, comme je l'ai fais pour Morrigan que vous trouverez ici.

Et là je prépare le topic pour un petit jeu d'il y a 2 ans extrèmement surprenant (dans le bon sens): prison boss vr!

----------


## 564.3

J'hésitais à mettre ça dans la section matos, mais bon c'est surtout un outil pour SteamVR en général.

La version 5.0 d'OpenVRAdvancedSettings est sortie (annonce avec quelques infos en plus sur Reddit)
C'est aussi dispo sur Steam maintenant: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nced_Settings/

Ils l'ont renommé en OVR Advanced Settings et visiblement changé divers trucs de fond, il vaut mieux virer l'ancienne version avant et refaire ses profils…

Coté features, ajout d'options pour tourner:

- *auto-turn*: on tourne consciemment quand on arrive à un coin de la pièce, avec une auto-stabilisation pour continuer à aller tout droit en VR (si j'ai bien compris). Il y a une option pour aller dans le sens qui démêle le fil.

- *redirected walking*: si on joue dans un hangar on tourne toujours très légèrement de façon inconsciente IRL alors qu'on va tout droit en VR. C'est quelque chose de pas mal étudié depuis le début de la VR, pour ceux qui habitent dans un chateau et ont 4 bases Steam VR 2.0 (10x10m) ou débrident leur zone de jeu (WMR/Rift S) + un backpack PC.

Avec mes 2.5x2.5m je vais peut-être quand même tester le premier histoire de voir ce que ça donne… mais dans un jeu où on bouge les bras c'est mort.

----------


## eeepc35

Je viens de commencer Skyrim.

Si j'installe des mods, devrais je recommencer le jeu ou je pourrai réutiliser mes saves ?

----------


## Brice2010

Tu peux reprendre ta sauvegarde, mais t'es pas à l'abri de plantage et de bugs si c'est des mods qui influencent les pnj, ajoute une histoire etc.
Si ca n'est que des armes et du cosmétique, aucun souci. Il est quand même globalement souvent écrit sur la page des mods qu'il est recommandé de faire une new game.

----------


## vectra

> Je viens de commencer Skyrim.
> 
> Si j'installe des mods, devrais je recommencer le jeu ou je pourrai réutiliser mes saves ?


En théorie tu peux toujours reprendre tes saves.
En général, si t'as déjà fini la campagne principale qui n'est pas trop longue, tu ne risques pas grand-chose. Si ce n'est des plantages qui sont fonction du nombre de mods et qui affectent l'ensemble du jeu.

----------


## Brice2010

J'ai passé la journée sur Boiling Steel sorti le mois dernier, c'est du très très bon! Y'en a dessus? Vivement le doublage français, on voit que c'est en cours dans les menus.
Ferai une review dessus demain.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai passé la journée sur Boiling Steel sorti le mois dernier, c'est du très très bon! Y'en a dessus? Vivement le doublage français, on voit que c'est en cours dans les menus.
> Ferai une review dessus demain.


Cool. J'hésitais à le prendre. Je le suis depuis de 2017 je crois.

----------


## 564.3

J'avais vu des news quand il est sorti, mais les vidéos de gameplay ne m'avaient pas trop fait envie. Faut dire que j'avais aussi pas mal d'autres trucs sur le feu.

----------


## Erokh

Pour info, Talos principle VR est en promo à 5,50€ sur Steam.

----------


## Darth

J'ai pas encore eu le temps d'attaquer les simu automobile en Vr et je me demandais ce que vous conseillez pour débuter sans trop gerber après le premier virage. Fait 6 mois que je ponce la Vr mais j'ai toujours pas réussi a me faire boneworks sans insta quiche.
J'ai un backlog plutot honnete avec du assetto corsa et assetto corsa competizione, dirt rally, ptetre bien un project cars qui doit trainer.

----------


## Erokh

J'aurais du mal à dire: j'ai jamais eu de problème de gerbe.

Dans ton backlog je dirais assetto corsa, qui sera certainement le plus fluide. Baisse les détails au mini au début pour être sûr de garder un bon framerate et prends des voitures civiles: peu de puissance et suspensions plus souples devraient donner moins de mouvements.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai pas encore eu le temps d'attaquer les simu automobile en Vr et je me demandais ce que vous conseillez pour débuter sans trop gerber après le premier virage. Fait 6 mois que je ponce la Vr mais j'ai toujours pas réussi a me faire boneworks sans insta quiche.
> J'ai un backlog plutot honnete avec du assetto corsa et assetto corsa competizione, dirt rally, ptetre bien un project cars qui doit trainer.


Je joue surtout à DR2, mais je crois pas que ce soit le plus agréable.
Assetto Corsa a un mode VR avec les menus sur écran (un peu chiant, mais ça force à faire des pauses), mais il tourne super bien et y a moins de risque de faire des cabrioles en ratant un virage  ::ninja:: 

Le problème reste les dérapages incontrôlés, sans feedback physique ça fait forcément bizarre. Donc à ta place je commencerais par AC en roulant bien pépère.

Ça fait pas mal de temps que j'hésite à prendre ACC ou PC2. J'ai joué à la démo de PC2, et je préfère le feeling de AC.
De toute façon en ce moment je préfère me balader en forêt (ou autre) dans DR2.

Edit: grillaid, mais même avis  :;):

----------


## Sheraf

C'est con qu'on ai toujours pas un jeu de 'ouatures arcade à la Burnout ou Flatout quand même.
C'est chiant les simu hardcore.

----------


## teddy37

Il y a Wreckfest qui est super fun ! J'y joue au volant en vue intérieure et ça rend super bien ! Le FFB est très correct en plus.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est con qu'on ai toujours pas un jeu de 'ouatures arcade à la Burnout ou Flatout quand même.
> C'est chiant les simu hardcore.


Y a Trackmania Turbo sinon. Mais les circuits dédiés à la VR sont séparés du reste, et  j'ai tout plié en 1h.
Il y en a un en vue extérieur (façon circuit de jouets) et j'ai moyennement aimé le délire. Bon, c'était qu'un dans la sélec.
J'ai pas regardé s'il y avait du neuf à ce sujet.

Distance sinon, mais c'est un peu foutraque futuriste, plus vraiment de la conduite de voiture.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a Wreckfest qui est super fun ! J'y joue au volant en vue intérieure et ça rend super bien ! Le FFB est très correct en plus.


Ah je savais pas qu'il était jouable en VR. Ça doit pas mal secouer quand même, non ?
Darth cherchait un peu de bagnole plutôt confortable.

Sinon il y a ETS2, mais les effets de suspension et quelques autres mouvements de camera (je ne me rappelle plus bien) ne sont pas super confortables non plus.
Bref, Assetto Corsa c'est mieux.

----------


## teddy37

Ah non pas de VR sur Wreckfest, j'avais pas fait gaffe que j'était dans le topic VR... Quel boulet, dsl.

----------


## 564.3

> Ah non pas de VR sur Wreckfest, j'avais pas fait gaffe que j'était dans le topic VR... Quel boulet, dsl.


Héhé pas de pb  ::): 
Je me demande ce que donnerait Wreckfest en VR, mais je crains que ce soit le pire niveau  :Gerbe: 

Ça me fait penser, AC est surtout confortable en mode time trial ou quand on ne se fait pas cartonner dans tous les sens.
Parce que sinon c'est pas mieux (voir pire) que les dérapages incontrôlés, le choc est plus soudain / imprévisible. À voir si un feedback assez fort (audio + vibrations) compense.
Pour moi ça fait juste un feeling bizarre très fugace, mais répété et si on y est sensible c'est probablement déclencheur de cinétose.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

En jeu de voiture pas du tout simu, tu as Distance sinon

Ca se joue en VR au pad, les sensations sont assez démentielles. Ca se rapproche beaucoup de Trackmania niveau sensation de conduite, mais tu as des sautes, tu peux voler planer, la gravite est amenée à changer....Très très bon jeu indé

----------


## Darth

Ok merci a tous, vais essayer AC en tranquilou pour commencer en douceur et si c'est pas instaquiche au premier crash dans une barrière alors je testerais plus hard.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Il y a *GRIP* en VR. Bon, je ne l'ai pas testé. Sinon, il y a *BallisticNG* et *Redout* en jeu de courses arcades à la Wipeout.

----------


## eeepc35

Redout est un excellent Wipeout clone avec des tonnes de circuits. La VR a été rajoutée après la sortie, mais ils ont bossé et patché le jeu, notamment avec une cockpit view plus VR friendly.

----------


## 564.3

Bon sinon j'ai fini par créer une discussion à propos de H3VR https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...renades-(H3VR)
C'est surtout l'inventaire de ce que propose le jeu.

----------


## Kaede

Peut-être une faute de frappe dans ton post ?
C'est plutôt BallisticNG le clone de Wipeout (ceux de l'époque PS1) en fait.

----------


## eeepc35

En quoi Redout n'est pas un clone de Wipeout ? Y a pas d'armes ?

----------


## Kaede

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que BallisticNG est _littéralement_ un clone de Wipeout. C'est _exactement_ le même feeling, le même look, etc.
C'est pour ça que vu le contexte de ton post j'ai cru à tort que tu avais inversé, et que tu voulais en fait parler de BallisticNG cité juste au-dessus. Ca n'était pas le cas, au temps pour moi (et je ne cherche pas à jouer sur les mots non plus)  :;):

----------


## Brice2010

Avec du retard (dû au temps passé dessus vu qu'il est bon), j'ai ajouté le test de Boiling Steel.
C'est vraiment un très bon jeu qui vaut le coup! De l'action à la première personne dans un univers futuriste robotique, avec quelques notions de RPG par rapport à l'amélioration des armes et du personnage.
Un système unique et innovant de gestion des armes, un vrai coup de coeur et je suis pas le seul vu les critiques steam!

Ce soir ou demain je posterai des reviews rapides d'une dizaine de "petits" jeux a quelques euros, ca empeche pas qu'il y en ait quelques uns de bons dedans (basket, réflexion, shoot, exploration, horreur, ...) avant de faire les deux prochains "gros" jeux: fast and low d'une part, The room de l'autre.

Oh et l'installation en cours de l'alpha de Silicon Rising. Ca a tout juste l'air dingue!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Avec du retard (dû au temps passé dessus vu qu'il est bon), j'ai ajouté le test de Boiling Steel.
> C'est vraiment un très bon jeu qui vaut le coup! De l'action à la première personne dans un univers futuriste robotique, avec quelques notions de RPG par rapport à l'amélioration des armes et du personnage.
> Un système unique et innovant de gestion des armes, un vrai coup de coeur et je suis pas le seul vu les critiques steam!
> 
> Ce soir ou demain je posterai des reviews rapides d'une dizaine de "petits" jeux a quelques euros, ca empeche pas qu'il y en ait quelques uns de bons dedans (basket, réflexion, shoot, exploration, horreur, ...) avant de faire les deux prochains "gros" jeux: fast and low d'une part, The room de l'autre.
> 
> Oh et l'installation en cours de l'alpha de Silicon Rising. Ca a tout juste l'air dingue!


Ca va pas de nous pondre un lien comme ca direct? a sec? Il a l'air vraiment dément.

Par contre pour Boiling Steel, j'ai testé la démo et je n'ai vraiment pas apprécié le gameplay général. Les armes sont un peu pénibles à utiliser et l'univers me semble trop générique.

----------


## Brice2010

*Hooplord VR*



Sa page steam

A la base uniquement voué à servir de book pour montrer les capacités de son développeur ayant travaillé seul sur le jeu, Hooplord VR est malgré tout sorti sur steam le 10 avril 2020. Dans un délire un peu Space Jamien, vous allez méler ici Basketball et divinité  ::blink::  pour parvenir à vous échapper de ce monde.







*Lent c'est franc:*

Entourés de volcans, au sein d'une forêt magique, se trouve, en élément central, ce demi terrain de basket. Sans savoir comment vous vous êtes retrouvé là, sur la ligne du lancer franc, le jeu vous demande dès son démarrage de saisir la balle lumineuse posée un peu plus loin. Il suffira alors de tendre le bras vers elle, puis de presser le bouton pour l'aspirer. Instinctivement, il ne vous manquera plus qu'à la lancer la balle avec votre propre technique: lancer au dessus de la tête, en cloche, par le bas, ou comme un coussin in da face. La balle part, et se dirige droit dans le panier (si vous êtes bon). La direction du tir est bien ressentie et fidèle au mouvement de votre bras. J'ai surtout eu des soucis de distance: malgré la force de mes lancers, la balle arrivait souvent avant le panier sans même l’effleurer. Je n'ai cependant pas tenté de tir sauté...

Une fois votre premier succès acquis, vous débloquez la capacité de téléportation. En effet, en pressant le second bouton de votre manette, c'est cette fois-ci une lumière bleue qui jaillit, et qui vous permet de vous déplacer sur une des positions adjacentes à la votre. Pas question ici d'un déplacement libre ou dans une position de votre choix, c'est 5 positions géométriquement réparties autour de la raquette dont il s'agit, comme quand on jouait au "tour du monde". Il vous faudra alors réussir ces 5 tirs pour réellement entamer le jeu.

Un géant élémentaire fera son apparition entre vous et le panier. Tel un défenseur, en 1v1, il sautera en balançant les bras pour vous empêcher de scorer. Ne permettant qu'un tir en cloche hasardeux puisque cachant complètement le panier, il est très difficile de marquer en restant face au colosse. Il suffit alors de se déplacer rapidement puis de saisir une balle pour avoir une fenêtre de tir libre pendant quelques secondes, le temps que l'élémentaire se replace. A chaque 5 paniers réussis, il prendra un coup, et reviendra avec un pouvoir supplémentaire qui ajoutera un handicap au joueur. Par exemple pour le colosse de glace, nu de talent à sa première apparition, il fera au second round apparaître un nuage de grêle qui ralentira vos tirs le traversant. Au dernier tour, il lancera même des stalagmites sur votre position, vous empêchant de tirer pendant un moment.



La musique est de style classique d'ambiance. Les quelques sons des élémentaires sont bien reproduits.
Les graphismes sont colorés et plutôt agréable à l’œil.

*Conclusion:*

Pour 5,69€, difficile de voir ici plus que ce que ça n'est réellement, à savoir une démo technique... Les sensations sont bonnes, le principe des colosses sympa, mais on y passera pas des heures et on y reviendra pas, bien que la réalisation dans son ensemble soit bonne. Si vous souhaitez soutenir le développeur pourquoi pas, sinon ça parait cher pour ce que c'est, malgré l'absence d'un bon titre de basketball à l'heure actuelle!

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

*2MD VR Football*



Sa page steam

Pas si bien représenté que ça alors que le genre s'y collerait forcément bien en VR, voici un essai de plus supplémentaire afin de fournir du fun dans la peau du quaterback, le tout en arcade bien assumé.







*Super Bol:*

En allumant le jeu, vous êtes projeté dans le vestiaire, un robot coach à vos côté. Face à vous, le tableau tactique, des flèches et des traits dans tous les sens. Un casque à saisir pour lancer la partie dans le mode principal, ou les altères pour l'entrainement. Peu adepte du genre, c'est parti pour ce dernier. Je vois alors un sceau plein de balle de foot américain, et des cibles au loin. Une simple pression de la touche me permet de saisir un exemplaire dans le sceau, et je n'ai plus qu'à lancer mon bras en avant pour essayer de toucher la cible.
Peu évident, on prend rapidement le coup. Le jeu intègre dans le coin inférieur gauche 2 curseurs très utiles pour compenser le manque ou le surplus de puissance, et la même chose pour le timing du lâcher du ballon. Bien vu!

De retour au menu général, je m’attarde désormais sur le plan tactique. Comportant 8 tactiques de base suffisant pour les amateurs, le point fort du jeu sera réservé aux connaisseurs. En effet, en bas du tableau se trouve un feutre et un effaceur. Il est possible de personnaliser complètement 8 autres tactiques de A à Z. On sélectionne les joueurs 1 par 1, on les place où on le souhaite, et on détermine leur course et leur déplacement une fois la balle en jeu. Il sera donc possible d'établir une technique de défense personnalisée et surtout des courses pour les receveurs que nous pourront alors atteindre facilement.

Le reste du tableau vous permet également de modifier les voix du jeu, la musique, ou la couleur des maillots. C'est le minimum, mais ça reste important pour ceux qui voudraient coller à leur équipe favorite (même si le choix n'est pas poussé avec des logos ou des formes).

En s'attaquant au mode principal, on s’aperçoit qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un match classique. On a 3 minutes pour faire un max de yards positifs. En cas de recul, aucune pénalité. Dans la position du quaterback, une pression sur la touche de grip vous fera saisir le ballon. Vous pourrez alors vous déplacer avec le trackpad, et choisir de faire une course, de donner la balle à la main à un coéquipier ou de tenter une passe. Le jeu est clairement fait pour cette dernière. Les déplacement pour tenter une course sont plutôt lent, et vous ne pourrez vous défendre qu'en mettant votre main libre en opposition aux assaillants. En atteignant un score général minimum, vous passerez au match suivant, avec une défense adverse de plus en plus forte.




Il est clairement dommage de ne pas pouvoir se mettra dans la peau des autres postes, notamment du receveur ou du défenseur. Le champ de vision est suffisamment réduit par le port du casque pour ne pas infliger de cinétose. 
Les modes de jeux sont inexistant, seul un système de déblocage de mascottes et de trophées (hauts faits) permettront de faire tenir quelques heures dessus.

*Conclusion:*

Pour 10,79€, ce jeu récréation ne vaut clairement pas si cher. C'est du fun rapide à obtenir, pour faire quelques balles sans se prendre la tête, rien de plus. Le système de tactique est suffisamment poussé pour intéresser quelques chevronnés puisque cette feature est même absente des "gros" jeux de football américain de façon aussi simple, mais le jeu en lui même n'y parviendra pas.

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

*Pteranodon's Flight: The Flying Dinosaur Game*



Sa page steam

Un simulateur de vol en ptérodactyle. Voila. J'ai envie de m’arrêter là pour l'introduction, mais il doit bien rester 2 ou 3 personnes au fond de la salle qui ont gardé ce rêve de gosse, de ceux qui salivaient devant le gros tas de bouse de tricératops dans Jurassic Park lorsque le Dr Ian Malcom lançait son célèbre "c'est vraiment un gros tas de merde". Je vous dédicace alors ce jeu comme cette citation.





*Se faire de vieux os:*

L'arrivée en jeu se fait sur le menu général, qui permet de lancer l'intro ou de passer au jeu. Simplissime.

Commençons alors par le tutorial, où une dame nous parle un peu d'histoire. Elle présente rapidement le ptérodactyle sur lequel le jeu est centré, et une modélisation 3D est présentée. J'ai eu la bonne idée de taper son nom (ce qui me semble en avoir compris en tout cas), et les sites qui m'en parlaient étaient bien chaud comme la lave du volcan mais ne semblaient pas traiter de paléontologie si vous voyez ce que je veux dire. Celle qui doit donc être experte en dinosaure (vu qu'elle porte une blouse de docteur) nous présente ensuite, en commentant une vidéo, les contrôles du jeu. Il aura lieu bras tendu sur les côté (comme un avion). Les battre de haut en bas permettra de décoller. Tourner les manettes sur elles mêmes (comme un accélérateur de moto) permettra d'incliner le museau, et ainsi de prendre de la vitesse ou de redresser pour au contraire ralentir. Et enfin, la position de la tête et d'un bras par rapport à l'autre permettra d'effectuer les inclinaisons pour monter, descendre et tourner.

Il n'y a plus qu'à lancer la partie. Mode unique, une barre en bas de l'écran affiche votre faim. Vous démarrez à vide, et il faudra se remplir l'estomac de petits poissons pour terminer l'unique niveau du jeu. Les graphismes sont globalement assez moyens. L'unique carte du jeu s'articule autour d'un volcan, de récifs escarpés permettant de jouer un peu en slalomant dans les rochers et en piquant en bord de falaise. Pour saisir un poisson, il faudra plonger légèrement en leur fonçant dessus, sans arriver ni trop vite ni en allant trop profond, sans quoi un game over s'affichera (probable fracture du bec). Les sensations sont sympas, le ridicule aussi vu les mouvements effectués.

La vitesse pouvant être élevée, j'ai ressenti quelques nausées assez rapidement, alors que je me pensais immunisé grâce aux nombreuses heures passées à jouer (et au gingembre ingurgité  ::trollface:: )



Les poissons sont signalés par une aura jaune les entourant, cassant le peu d'immersion du jeu. Il y a bien quelques mastodontes marins qui font une bonne impression (de loin), mais l'ensemble des textures à l'approche ne permet pas d'être bluffé par ce qui est proposé.



*Conclusion:*

Pour 3,99€, sans mode de jeu, ne disposant que d'un seul niveau, et passé l'effet du gosse devant son nouveau jouet puisque le principe reste original, difficile de trouver du positif dans ce jeu.

----------


## ExPanda

Merci pour la nouvelle fournée de tests.  ::): 
Heureusement que t'as fait le sujet sur Boiling Steel, sinon on aurait l'impression qu'il ne sort que des "petits" jeux en VR.

L'article sur les astuces pour éviter la nausée en VR me fait un peu peur quand même.  ::mellow:: 
Entre le gingembre qui pourrait, on sait pas trop mais éventuellement, réduire les chances, mais on sait pas en fait, le conseil de bracelets qui marchent déjà pas pour le cas normal de mal des transports, et le fait de se droguer (non seulement le cannabis, mais conseiller un médicament pour jouer, sérieusement ?), on dirait un article un peu dégueux de conseils pour booster son système immunitaire contre le covid-19.  ::mellow::

----------


## Brice2010

C'est vrai, j'avais pas vu les choses comme ça. Vais me focaliser un peu plus sur les gros jeux (ou les bons petits ::): ), ca fera une bonne pub'.
Je m'étais surtout dit qu'en une soirée là j'arrivais à finir 3 jeux, et à écrire un petit texte, là où pour bien maîtriser un "vrai" jeu il faut plusieurs soirées.

L'article sur la nausée c'était presque plus une blague. C'est clairement un ramassis de conneries. Le gingembre par contre c'est efficace, il m'est arrivé d'en donner en sucette au boulot dans le cadre de patient ayant des nausées péri chimiothérapie, et on en fait aussi sucer lors de l'utilisation de gaz hallucinogène antalgique (pas le meopa, plutôt le penthrox) et c'est très efficace. Ca évite aussi l'utilisation de médicaments classiques par voie veineuse qui auraient le même effet mais avec des risques secondaires. Bref, j'en ai eu en sucette, et avec le sucre l'efficacité est rapide, sans pouvoir dire si c'est chimique ou psychologique. Ca se vend en parapharmacie couplé à des goûts fruités comme la fraise ou la banane pour accélérer l'assimilation grace au sucre.

Dans les gros jeux sous la main (vais me focaliser sur les récentes sorties, les autres suivront plus tard)
- stormland (mais ancien)
- a tech cybernetic
- imaginator
- hellsplit arena (ancien)
- the room
- cast
- path of the warrior
- fast and low (ancien)
- silicon rising (alpha)

Je suis toujours à la recherche d'un bon FPS solo "réaliste", par là j'entends dans un environnement humain moderne actuel. Ma seule référence c'est Pavlov avec les bots, mais l'IA est clairement à la ramasse.

Allez je m'y met  :;):

----------


## Darth

Ptain, maintenant faut que je commande 2kg de sucettes au gingembre pour espérer arriver au premier checkpoint sur Boneworks ?

----------


## ExPanda

T'inquiète, je réagissais surtout à l'article en lui-même, ton message avec le smiley était assez clair.  ::): 

Pour le gingembre je voyais un peu ça comme une recette de grand-mère, mais du coup je te crois. J'essaierai avant une session de jeu à free locomotion.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hideo

> Je suis toujours à la recherche d'un bon FPS solo "réaliste", par là j'entends dans un environnement humain moderne actuel. Ma seule référence c'est Pavlov avec les bots, mais l'IA est clairement à la ramasse.
> 
> Allez je m'y met


Check Surv1v3, Onwards X L4D. Il peut etre un peu brut de décoffrage mais il offre un "monde ouvert" (pour de la VR), du shoot réaliste (la vous allez apprendre a compter vos balles avec 3 chargeurs max) et meme du corp a corp physique. 
Ca se joue avec des missions 5/6 scénarises par chapitres (2 chapitres sur 3 sont sortis pour le moment). Quelques Challenges et pour finir un mode pvp Survival avec craft et XP.

Particulièrement savoureux en Coop, mais ca se joue tres bien en solo si t'as les couilles  :^_^:  
Un petit chouchou a moi.

Sinon peut etre Zero Caliber ? On est deja plus dans l'arcade mais la gestion des flingues a l'air cool.

Sinon pour revenir au tests, je te trouve un peu dur avec le prix des jeux, mais c'est peut etre mon petit cœur de développeur qui parle  :^_^: 
Et faut vraiment qu'on trouve une solution pour stocker tes petits tests, ca serait vraiment dommage de les perdre dans la masse. Un system a la reddit aurait ete cool. Un topic par jeu au final c'est probablement trop sépare, un topic pour tous tu risques d'etre limite par le nombre d'images par posts relativement vite.  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

*Brice2010* merci pour tes retours sur divers jeux plus ou moins planqués  :;): 

Dans la liste de ceux que tu prévois de faire, j'ai pas mal joué à A-Tech Cybernetic (il y a eu des patchs depuis je crois, mais ça a l'air pas super fini quand même), et Hellsplit Arena (toujours en EA non ?).
J'aime bien Hellsplit, j'espère qu'ils vont ajouter des modes de jeu & co.

Sinon comme FPS réaliste il y a surtout Onward. Le feedback des impacts et le sound design est au top.
Pavlov est plus la foire à la saucisse à coté (plus arcade/gore), mais très bien fini aussi (dans les modes de jeu officiel, sinon c'est hasardeux).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah ouais faudrait que je teste Surv1v3 à l'occase, il traine dans ma wishlist depuis perpet…




> Sinon peut etre Zero Caliber ? On est deja plus dans l'arcade mais la gestion des flingues a l'air cool.


C'est les devs de A-Tech, qui mènent de front 2 jeux en EA. Des joueurs de A-Tech leur ont pas mal reproché, mais je n'ai pas tout suivi (2 équipes ?).
J'avais joué à Zero Caliber en démo ou open beta je me rappelle plus, et je trouve ça quand même moins bien que Pavlov dans le genre. Après il y a un design un peu différent et faut voir comment ça a évolué.

----------


## nodulle

A-Tech est sorti d'EA depuis le 28 mars. Tous les chapitres sont sortie depuis octobre. Il va falloir que je le relance pour le finir celui-là.

----------


## Brice2010

Merci pour les avis, je vais essayer tout ça  ::): 




> Sinon pour revenir au tests, je te trouve un peu dur avec le prix des jeux, mais c'est peut etre mon petit cœur de développeur qui parle


Ca tombe bien que tu le dises, je me sentais moi aussi un peu dur.
Ca n'est que mon avis, mais la VR est noyée dans les "petits" jeux. Beaucoup sont mauvais. Une partie est payante (y compris en alpha), mais d'autres gratuits. Il existe encore pas mal de démo. De nombreux de ces jeux ne sortiront jamais de l'early acces.
Bref, j'ai l'impression que le jeu en VR en est au stade du début moderne des jeux vidéos console, quand on avait encore des CD de démo (les versions online en moins).

Dans le gaming classique, y'a les gros jeux qui sont des valeurs sures, même si ca empeche pas certains jeux d'etre mauvais. Il y a bien sur toute une partie qu'on appelle indie qui peut réserver des pépites, mais ça restera pour l'immense majorité un marché de niche, même pour les top game indie à de très rares exceptions près.

Et du coup, en VR, bien qu'il y ait un vrai travail des équipes de dévellopement, on est malheureusement souvent sur de mauvais jeux.

Pour résumer, j'ai du mal à voir comment féliciter et remercier un dev' ou son équipe quand on voit que dans une fourchette de prix similaire (de 0 à 15€) on peut avoir autant de différence dans la qualité. Ca brouille complètement les pistes, les médias spécialisé VR pour nous orienter sont peu existants, et je me retrouve uniquement à suivre la page des sorties steam. La capacité moderne à faire des trailers enthousiastes en menteurs sur de sombres bouses n'aide pas!

Edit: vais m'attarder un peu sur A-Tech, mais il me fait pas bonne impression du tout pour l'instant  ::|:

----------


## Darth

J'ai testé A-tech j'ai vite abandonné. C'est très mal fini et plutot moche selon moi.

Concernant le prix, j'ai du mal a mettre en comparaison les 20 balles qu'un rimworld pouvait coûter et les 20 balles d'une merde en vr (avec une durée de vie d'une heure).

Y'a qu'a voir viveport, 98% du catalogue est de la merde a moins de 10 balles qui n'en vaut pas 0.50

----------


## eeepc35

Il y a beaucoup de bons jeux en VR compte tenu de la base installée. On est moins de 2M de casques actifs sur steam, sans doute 2x plus en PSVR, en gros ca correspond aux 3ers mois de vente après lancement d'une console classique, on devrait avoir 10 jeux max, on est bien plus que ça, avec des parfois très bons.

Tant que la base augmentera pas substantiellement, on sera toujours dans ce coté fauché experimental fait par 2 gus avec de temps en temps un jeu financé à perte par Oculus ou Valve.

----------


## Hideo

> J'ai testé A-tech j'ai vite abandonné. C'est très mal fini et plutot moche selon moi.
> 
> Concernant le prix, j'ai du mal a mettre en comparaison les 20 balles qu'un rimworld pouvait coûter et les 20 balles d'une merde en vr (avec une durée de vie d'une heure).
> 
> Y'a qu'a voir viveport, 98% du catalogue est de la merde a moins de 10 balles qui n'en vaut pas 0.50


Il faut comparer avec ce qui est comparable. 
Les jeux VR avec les jeux VR, pancake avec pancake.
Le marche est pas le meme, le game design en est pas du tout au meme point, l'experience et l'optimisation des outils est encore loin d’être bonne (et donc l'effort pour les produire).  
Et pis le nombre de joueurs obviously.

Du coup les types qui passent un millier d'heure a dev sur une techno encore jeune pour vendre entre 50 et 500 copies de leur jeu, ils peuvent pas descendre aussi bas que des mecs qui vont vendre 20 000 copies (et Rimworld c'est beeeeeeeeeeeeeaucoup plus que ca).

Ca n'excuse pas tout, mais vaut mieux avoir une autre échelle de valeur sinon tu peux rapidement etre déçu.
Le jeu de basket bien branle / propre et aussi cher qu'un kebab au grec degueu du coin, perso ca me parait vraiment pas cher.

----------


## eeepc35

Après, faut être très humble par rapport au futur, la VR va être une priorité avec la sortie des consoles next gen. Insomniac a été rachété par Sony, Ready at Dawn va surement aussi tenter l'aventure ps5, Ninja Theory racheté par MS qui se bat de la VR, ca fait 3 des gros piliers 2019 de la VR qui sautent. 

Faut esperer que HLA ait un effet  ::):

----------


## Brice2010

> Le jeu de basket bien branle / propre et aussi cher qu'un kebab au grec degueu du coin, perso ca me parait vraiment pas cher.


Vu comme ça, j'avoue que t'as raison. Je l'ai trop comparé à un "gros" bon jeu à 15€.

----------


## ExPanda

> Le jeu de basket bien branle / propre et aussi cher qu'un kebab au grec degueu du coin, perso ca me parait vraiment pas cher.


C'est vrai qu'à force d'avoir des promos dans tous les sens et de payer d'excellents jeux 2€ parce qu'ils ont plus d'un an et que c'est les soldes, on se rend plus trop compte...
Moi le premier, dès qu'un jeu est à plus de 10€, il lui faut de bons arguments. Et puis après je relativise à combien coûte la moindre sortie bar ou ciné, ou le prix du pack de bières pour jouer en ligne avec les potes à un jeu gratuit.  ::ninja:: 

Et puis bon, on est chez les bourgeois ici. Avoir un pc gamer correct, payer un casque entre 300 et 1000€, pour ensuite trouver un jeu à 5€ trop cher, ça le fait pas.  ::P:

----------


## Darth

Mon seul soucis avec ce raisonnement c'est que je prefererais bien souvent un kebab degueu pour le même prix que ces jeux qui ne sont finalement que des expériences totalement a chier.
Au moins le kebab je sais que le lendemain il se rappellera a mon souvenir au fond des chiottes.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

En VR, j'aime beaucoup diversifié mes expériences. Ca me change de mon comportement de débile en Pancake, où je vais mettre 200h dans tel jeu, puis 200 sur un autre. Et ne rien toucher entre temps.

----------


## Hideo

> Mon seul soucis avec ce raisonnement c'est que je prefererais bien souvent un kebab degueu pour le même prix que ces jeux qui ne sont finalement que des expériences totalement a chier.
> Au moins le kebab je sais que le lendemain il se rappellera a mon souvenir au fond des chiottes.


Haha, y'a des trucs t'y touche pas avec un baton c'est vrai. 

Mais il n'empeche que pour les jeux descents utiliser la meme grille qualitative du jeu classique avec les jeux VR c'est peu pertinent. Generalement par son essence la VR rend l'experience toujours relativement satisfaisante.

----------


## 564.3

Je trouve qu'on n'est pas trop mal loti en VR, il y a des jeux tout à fait corrects dans pas mal de styles.
Parfois c'est un peu frustrant quand on voit le potentiel qui n'est pas atteint, mais c'est pareil sur écran.

----------


## Kaede

Les jeux VR m'ont l'air assez facilement surnotés ou surévalués, quand même.
A l'inverse, tu as des gens qui vont descendre un jeu parce que leur corps/cerveau le tolèrent mal, ou encore, parce qu'ils ont le casque Y et que le jeu a été beaucoup mieux testé pour le casque X.
Sans même parler du fait que sur certains jeux, les joueurs auront une expérience radicalement différente en fonction de leurs réglages de jeu (seated, free loco, et l'aire de jeu qui va avec), et évidemment ce ne sont pas des critères de filtrage / recherche parmi les reviews.

L'un dans l'autre, c'est beaucoup plus difficile de se fier à ces dernières que pour les jeux non VR, je trouve.

----------


## 564.3

Pour les amateurs, dans un mois il y aura une grosse mise à jour de Derail Valley.
Ils ont peut-être abusé des wagons de produits explosifs dans le trailer  ::ninja:: 




J'aime bien le jeu de base (dans le genre pépère pour décompresser), mais j'avais mis en pause suite à des problèmes de perfs, qu'ils disent avoir bien amélioré là. Je ferais un retours quand ça sera dispo. Mais j'ai aussi upgradé CPU/RAM entre temps.
Je me referais peut-être une session avec la version actuelle d'ici là, ça m'a donné envie de le relancer cette annonce...

----------


## Hideo

Ca a l'air intriguant ca.

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

Une difficulté de la VR vient peut être du fait qu'elle est tentée par des gamers suréquipés qui s'attendent à retrouver des graphismes aussi beaux que sur leur écran Jane Birkin avec l'immersion en plus. Ils réalisent que non seulement il ne l'auront pas mais qu'il faudra encore plus de puissance de calcul pour améliorer un peu l'expérience. 

Les gros titres pc portés en VR suscitent un effet wow mais il est difficile d'y passer des heures, c'est immersif mais moche et oppressant. Le fov, le screendoor et la mauvaise qualité des arrières plans donnent la sensation de jouer à travers un masque de plongée. Il est par ailleurs difficile d'alterner flat et vr, sortir d'un jeu comme Read dead redemption 2 ou The division 2 puis entrer en vr, me donne paradoxalement la sensation de faire un retour en arrière.

J'ai un quest et je dois avouer que je l'utilise de moins en moins,  pour moi le grand rendez vous sera probablement avec une génération de casques à venir, si covid et ses potes n'ont pas tout chamboulé entretemps.

Un autre aspect nuit probablement à la technologie; le fait que pas mal de jeux sont présentés comme des merveilles alors qu'il s'agit de petits jeux de type gameboy a qui la vr semble donner du coffre. Quitte à me faire lapider, je range Beat saber dans cette catégorie.

----------


## eeepc35

En même temps, le Quest, c'est pas un casque PC, c'est une console avec du hardware niveau ps3 au mieux. C'est normal que tu sentes un downgrade quand tu passes de ton PC à ton Quest.

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

Non, je ne joue qu'en pcvr avec, l'écart de rendu par rapport aux autres casques est faible. Le Quest peut en effet être joué en autonome mais il serait déloyal  de le confronter au pc dans cette configuration.

----------


## Darth

> Quitte à me faire lapider, je range Beat saber dans cette catégorie.


Tu sais, j'aime pas BeatSaber, je trouve ça chiant et ridicule. Les musiques "officielles" sont soporifique et j'ai pas acheté un casque de VR pour couper du cube sur du dubstep, mais plutot pour tirer sur des zombies et trancher des têtes. J'avais bien plus de fun sur Stepmania avec du Dschinghis Khan et un tapis DDR.

----------


## Kaede

C'est pas très important la playlist officielle en fait puisque le jeu est moddable et qu'il y a des _milliers_ de charts créées par des fans ?

Beat Saber c'est un petit jeu si vous voulez, ça reste un jeu bien pensé (le système de jeu est _parfaitement_ adapté à ce qui est dispo en VR) et super bien fini. Un bon jeu de rythme n'a pas besoin de plus, au moins de base : un moteur / des contrôles qui tiennent la route, c'est suffisant. La playlist officielle on s'en tape pas mal puisque la "communauté" a créé des milliers de charts et s'est super bien organisée autour.
edit : post écrit un peu à l'arrache, pardon pour la répétition

----------


## eeepc35

Et en plus, y a aussi des jeux de Zombie en Vr, donc y en a pour tout le monde  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je trouve que j'arrive a passer plus de temps en VR qu'au début, même la locomotion qui me faisait gerber passe mieux.

C'est aussi un point important du VR, le plaisir est pas immédiat, et des jeux comme Beat Saber (j'imagine, je l'ai pas) sont une bonne introduction.

----------


## eeepc35

Ghost of the Tale, actuellement à 4.4E sur GreenManGaming, pas un vai jeu VR, mais il y a un MOD

Pour ceux qui ont kiffé MOSS




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un autre mod, pour jeu excellent en flatscreen, par les anciens de Rare, pour ceux qui ont kiffé Banjo et Kazooie sur N64  ::):

----------


## Brice2010

Le mod est intégré au jeu ou faut dl un truc en plus?
Et la vue casquée est comme sur la vidéo en TPS?  ::O:  Ca doit être bizarre d'etre en VR sans être en 1ère personne.

----------


## eeepc35

L'installation du mod est donnée dans la video, du moins pour le 1er.

Les 2 sont des MODS sur Github.

Après, si HellBlade m'a bien convaincu d'un truc, c'est que l'immersion d'un jeu en tiers personne est importante, c'est aussi je pense le cas dans MOSS (que je n'ai pas testé).

C'est un patch amateur, il y a surement des limites.

----------


## eeepc35

Ce qui est intéressant, pour le patch de Ghost of Tale, c'est un convertisseur VR pour jeux sous le moteur Unity, on peut donc l'appliquer potentiellement à plein de jeux. https://unity.com/fr/madewith

----------


## ExPanda

Dans Moss on est à la troisième personne, mais fixe.
Là ça a l'air de suivre le perso quand même, je sais pas si je supporterais...  ::unsure::

----------


## Hideo

Dans le meme genre j'ai toujours Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice dans mon backlog que je compte vraiment me faire un jour.

----------


## Brice2010

Pour ceux qui ont aimé les opus mobiles, je vous conseille fortement la version VR de The Room, le passage sur ce format est réussi  :;): 

Je ne ferai finalement pas de review sur Imaginator. Non pas que le jeu soit mauvais (mais il est loin d'être bon), c'est surtout une expérience psychologique plus qu'un jeu. Ça concerne un petit garçon coincé dans son propre esprit, avec des troubles de la communication et de la perception proche de l'autisme. Bref, faut vraiment être dans la vibe "découverte et bienveillance psy" pour saluer le travail fait sur ce jeu indie, je passe donc mon tour.

Je ne ferai également pas la review de a tech cybernetic mais vos avis m'intéressent vu que certains y ont visiblement touché. En plus il a des notes correctes sur Steam. Choses que je ne comprends pas. Ce qui suit n'est que mon avis:
- l'histoire et nulle et mal amenée: on se retrouve dans le corps d'un mec, et son esprit nous parle. C'est tout. Le reste, notamment tous les corps de gardes et de robots, faudra lire des tablettes.
- le jeu est mal fini, l'exemple parfait c'est la lampe torche qui n'éclaire pas, ça a été mal codé!
- les ennemis sont quasiment tous identiques, on a juste changé la taille et la couleur
- aucun système de rechargement des armes, faut jeter et reprendre l'arme (ou la mettre dans le holster et la reprendre) pour reload
- c'est ni joli, ni moche, mais qu'est-ce que c'est répétitif! Et quand on change d'environnement, donc en arrivant dans les niveaux récemment ajoutés, c'est pas la même qualité qu'au début. Les couloirs sont copiés collés à de nombreuses reprises, particulièrement dans le labo du début.

Les seuls points positifs que j'y vois:
- le système de viser / aspirer qui fonctionne bien pour ramasser les nombreux objets, et encore, vu qu'on peut avoir deux armes, faut tout le temps en jeter ou déposer une pour pouvoir ramasser des munitions... Et la hitbox des holsters est complètement à la ramasse!
- Le système de localisation des dégâts, on peut arracher les jambes / la tête des robots en tirant à ces endroits. Ça les empêchera pas de ramper / courir sans tête pour vous tuer.

Grosse déception, et leur page steam c'est 100% de captures d'écrans retouchées.

Me reste donc sans chercher plus loin:
- stormland (mais ancien)
- hellsplit arena (ancien)
- cast
- path of the warrior
- fast and low (ancien)
- silicon rising (alpha)
- axegend vr
- good goliath
- lies beneath
- down the rabbit hole
- scraper gauntlet
- powder VR
- fighting clans

----------


## Erokh

> Le mod est intégré au jeu ou faut dl un truc en plus?
> Et la vue casquée est comme sur la vidéo en TPS?  Ca doit être bizarre d'etre en VR sans être en 1ère personne.


Hellbade: senua's sacrifice, lucky's tale, Moss sont des jeux en vue externe, et ça passe  très bien  ::): .

Un jeu de plateforme en fps serait délicat quoi qu'il arrive, puisqu'on doit regarder ses pieds.

----------


## 564.3

> Grosse déception, et leur page steam c'est 100% de captures d'écrans retouchées.


J'avais aussi trouvé ça moyen globalement, pas super bien fini. Après ça faisait le taf quand même. Je ne me rappelle pas de problème de lampe de poche.

Pour revenir sur le point général, pour moi en VR le plus important c'est le gameplay (les interactions et la gestion de l'espace), le reste c'est du bonus.
C'est peut-être pour ça que je finis par passer mon temps sur des jeux d'arcade, simu en low detail, ou sandbox qui ont des graphismes pas cher.
Ceci dit sur écran aussi, mais plutôt pour des jeux de gestion.

J'ai commencé RDR2 mais il moisi dans mon backlog où Doom Eternal est en train de le rejoindre…

----------


## nodulle

> [...]A-Tech[...]


Ca m'étonnes pour A-tech, dans mon souvenir c'était correct mais sans plus. Je n'avais pas non plus l'impression qu'il était répétitif, j'ai plutôt souvenir que les niveaux étaient assez court. Pour la lampe torche je me rappel qu'il y avait des séquences dans le noir, et qu'elle fonctionnait très bien chez moi. En tout cas ça m’incite à le relancer cette histoire et enfin le finir pour le dégager définitivement mon disque.

----------


## eeepc35

J'ai pris Borderlands 2 VR sur Steam à 50%, il semble pas mal patché depuis le lancement.

----------


## Brice2010

Bon feeling sur Path of the Warrior, un beat'em all faisant références aux années 80'.
Durée de vie clairement trop courte, mais c'est du fun facile! (Occulus only) et ça aurait probablement été répétitif plus long.

Tiens vous parlez de Hellblade machin, le personnage m'a toujours attiré, mais je n'ai pas touché à la version PC. C'est sympa comme jeu? Il me semblait avoir entendu que c'était trop narratif.

----------


## nodulle

> Tiens vous parlez de Hellblade machin, le personnage m'a toujours attiré, mais je n'ai pas touché à la version PC. C'est sympa comme jeu? Il me semblait avoir entendu que c'était trop narratif.


Trop narratif ?  ::O:  C'est curieux comme critique. Je ne trouve pas non. J'avais bien aimé (j'ai joué uniquement à la version VR), il y a de très bon moment. Ça fait parti des jeux qui ont un excellent sound design, même sur la version flat ils conseillent fortement de jouer avec un casque audio.
Et ce niveau qui se joue entièrement dans le noir, rien qu'au son et au vibration de la manette, génialissime !  :Bave:

----------


## eeepc35

Y a des phases narratives, mais j'ai apprécié que la mise en scene inclue la VR et  implique le joueur par les jeux de camera. 

Le jeu est sans doute moins beau en VR, mais l'immersion est vraiment la.

----------


## 564.3

C'est assez bizarre quand même les vues à la 3e personne comme ça, je trouve.
Mais le jeu n'a pas été conçu pour la VR à la base, ça aurait été marrant qu'on soit une sorte d'esprit qui la suit et qu'elle nous parle.
Le meilleur que j'ai vu dans le genre action/aventure à la 3e personne reste "Trover saves the universe" pour l'intégration du joueur dans le gameplay et la narration.
Bon après niveau ambiance & co, ça n'a rien à voir  ::ninja::

----------


## eeepc35

Manifestement, Inxile a un autre jeu VR en préparation après The Mage Tale.

----------


## nodulle

Vu passé dans le topic des news, Stride un Mirror's Edge en VR, prévu pour cet été.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En fait, c'est un mods pour Mirror's Edge, tant les environnements sont trop similaires.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ca, c'est un jeu qui va clairement cartonner. Je me souviens de Mirrors Edge qui marchait de manière pas trop dégueulasse avec VorpX

Le jeu a l'air de bien gérer la physique, je pense que la vitesse de course sera liée aux mouvements des bras, et puis il y aura de vrais gunfights.


Moi je dis +1 ^^

----------


## 564.3

Je suis bien intrigué aussi mais je vais attendre des retours sur le gameplay. Les ennemis m'ont l'air bien mous, et faudra voir si ce n'est pas trop scripté.
Ça me donne envie de relancer Sprint Vector notamment, il me reste quelques challenges où j'avais pas toutes les étoiles.

Par contre ils ont clairement trop pompé le design…

----------


## Kaede

> Tiens vous parlez de Hellblade machin, le personnage m'a toujours attiré, mais je n'ai pas touché à la version PC. C'est sympa comme jeu? Il me semblait avoir entendu que c'était trop narratif.


C'est un walking simulator avec des combats. C'est ce qu'il se dit un peu dans son topic sur le forum, et après l'avoir terminé (en non VR), j'en fais le même résumé. Mais c'est une expérience intéressante malgré le gameplay.
Du reste le jeu est plutôt joli / graphiquement détaillé, avec du bon matos ça doit rendre vachement bien en VR.

----------


## eeepc35

Ca vaut quoi Vorpx ?

Je découvre à l'instant même, et je m'esclaffe, "mais quoi est ce que c'est que ca marche bien ?"

----------


## Brice2010

Ca marche bien, mais au même titre qu'on parlait des jeux à la 3eme personne en VR, faut bien se dire que c'est pour des jeux où la VR n'est pas faite pour.
Ca fonctionne plutôt très bien sur des jeux type FPS, mais il te manquera forcément des touches.

Bioshock était très bon comme ça.

----------


## eeepc35

J'ai vu une video de RE7, ca m'a l'air pas mal.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ca vaut quoi Vorpx ?
> 
> Je découvre à l'instant même, et je m'esclaffe, "mais quoi est ce que c'est que ca marche bien ?"


Non


C'est de la merde. C'était sympa à l'époque du DK1 car ca permettait (apres 1h30 de manip) a pouvoir jouer a Dishonored en VR (enfin tu bougeais ta souris avec ta tête)

Mais aujourd'hui, c'est inutile.

----------


## eeepc35

Le soft a pas mal évolué - j'ai quand même un peu lu dessus -

Bon, je l'ai pris, à 35E, je risque rien, et la perspective de jouer a Ace Combat 7 et RE 7, entre autres  ::love::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Le soft a pas mal évolué - j'ai quand même un peu lu dessus -
> 
> Bon, je l'ai pris, à 35E, je risque rien, et la perspective de jouer a Ace Combat 7 et RE 7, entre autres


Vorpx ne te permettra pas d'exploiter le 6DOF notamment sur Ace Combat 7 (enfin, j'ai pas Vorpx). Du coup, tu ne pourras pas regarder autour. 
Sauf si  tu me dis le contraire, alors je fonce le prendre juste pour Ace Combat 7. J'ai le jeu sur PSVR et c'est déjà cool mais la  VR est limité sur les missions spéciales.  ::sad::

----------


## Brice2010

Pour Ace 7 d'ailleurs vous me rappellez que je voulais poser la question: la période d'exclu vr ps4 est terminée, et pourtant y'a rien sur PC d'annoncé. C'est à la fois étrange et mauvais signe non?

Visiblement on peut regarder autour, faut bricoler:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6z4ItMrpwU

Le mec a bindé une touche sur la vue sourie libre, et ensuite il la scotche appuyée ou il utilise un soft pour la garder pressée.

----------


## eeepc35

C'est comme RE7 ou FFXV, les devs japonais ont une certaine sensibilité pour le psvr, mais le marché PC est trop nébuleux pour eux. Ils doivent se demander s'ils doivent développer pour Oculus ou pour SteamVR, et en plus, on n'a aucune vision du nombre de casques vendus. Peu / au PSVR, de toutes facons qu'on peut trouver à 200E souvent.

C'est pas comme si le marché était si grand que ça, en plus.

----------


## eeepc35

> Vorpx ne te permettra pas d'exploiter le 6DOF notamment sur Ace Combat 7 (enfin, j'ai pas Vorpx). Du coup, tu ne pourras pas regarder autour. 
> Sauf si  tu me dis le contraire, alors je fonce le prendre juste pour Ace Combat 7. J'ai le jeu sur PSVR et c'est déjà cool mais la  VR est limité sur les missions spéciales.



Ace Combat 7 ne fait pas encore partie de la liste des jeux supportés (liste qui augmente), mais il y a des tutos sur le web, je n'ai pas encore testé, il faut que j'installe le jeu.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Pour Ace 7 d'ailleurs vous me rappellez que je voulais poser la question: la période d'exclu vr ps4 est terminée, et pourtant y'a rien sur PC d'annoncé. C'est à la fois étrange et mauvais signe non?
> 
> Visiblement on peut regarder autour, faut bricoler:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6z4ItMrpwU
> 
> Le mec a bindé une touche sur la vue sourie libre, et ensuite il la scotche appuyée ou il utilise un soft pour la garder pressée.


 ::sad::  ce n'est pas aussi naturel qu'un vrai 6DOF

----------


## eeepc35

C'est surtout qu'il faut faire un peu de boulot, donc c'est pas clair en regardant une video a quel point le mec a bossé.

C'est pas le 1er jeu avec lequel je vais tester Vorpx, autant commencer par un jeu 100% supporté, i ly en 700  ::o:

----------


## ExPanda

> Vu passé dans le topic des news, Stride un Mirror's Edge en VR, prévu pour cet été.


Ayant adoré les Mirror's Edge ça me fait grave envie.
... Mais comme je supporte déjà pas les mouvements libres même assez lents je vais mourir de cinétose si j'essaie ce jeu.  ::sad::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ayant adoré les Mirror's Edge ça me fait grave envie.
> ... Mais comme je supporte déjà pas les mouvements libres même assez lents je vais mourir de cinétose si j'essaie ce jeu.


Essaie déjà Sprint Vector.  ::P:  Si tu arrives à supporter ce dernier, il ne devrait pas avoir trop de soucis à se faire sur Stride.

----------


## 564.3

> Essaie déjà Sprint Vector.  Si tu arrives à supporter ce dernier, il ne devrait pas avoir trop de soucis à se faire sur Stride.


Dans Sprint Vector il y a pas mal d'options de confort et effets pour diminuer la cinétose quand même, ce qu'on voit de Stride a l'air plus brut en mode "ça passe ou ça casse".
Enfin ça a le temps d'évoluer, on verra à la sortie.

----------


## 564.3

Un jeu qui me semble intéressant mis en avant par UploadVR: Ancient Dungeon VR (lien steam).

Pas mal d'infos sur la page de la campagne kickstarter en cours.

Du bon vieux dungeon crawler rogue lite en pixel art, mais le gameplay a l'air plutôt bien.
Il y a une beta sur itch.io, que je vais tester ce soir je crois: https://erthu.itch.io/ancient-dungeon-vr-alpha

----------


## madfox

> Un jeu qui me semble intéressant mis en avant par UploadVR: Ancient Dungeon VR (lien steam).


On dirait un vieux rip off de Delver... Mais en VR.  :tired: 

C'est pas très vendeur (surtout si uploadvr en fait la promo  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## 564.3

> On dirait un vieux rip off de Delver... Mais en VR. 
> 
> C'est pas très vendeur (surtout si uploadvr en fait la promo ).


_Rip-off_ c'est aller un peu vite en besogne, je connaissais pas Delver qui m'a l'air largement plus évolué, mais j'en ai vu passer des tonnes dans le genre par ailleurs (sur écran ou en VR).
Si le gameplay VR est bien foutu, banco.

Edit: bon en fait j'avais déjà croisé la route de Delver, ou alors je confonds avec un autre, mais bizarrement j'y ai jamais joué

----------


## 564.3

> Il y a une beta sur itch.io, que je vais tester ce soir je crois: https://erthu.itch.io/ancient-dungeon-vr-alpha


Bon je viens de me faire un run de 1h15 et j'ai crevé connement au 4e /6 niveaux de la beta, où ça commence à devenir chaud.
Pour moi c'est une bonne pioche, le jeu est déjà solide pour une beta. Il reste des trucs à peaufiner, ajouter du contenu, et bingo.

C'est clairement orienté action, du genre on fonce et on débloque des bonus à l'infini façon Risk of Rain (pour citer un exemple récent), des boutiques de donjon pour en acheter en connaissance de cause avec les pièces d'or, et une autre monnaie pour acheter des bonus permanents à la zone de base (progression sur le long terme).
Il a repris (ou fait en parallèle) le même système d'inventaire que dans HL: Alyx, un slot à chaque poignet pour les consommables. Plutôt bien venu vu l'orientation action.

Le feeling des combats est pas mal mais ça reste trop orienté "RPG" à mon gout. Il faut donner un impact minimal et ensuite c'est un RNG qui détermine les dégâts selon les stats et bonus qu'on a. Pas de gestion de la localisation ou de la force de frappe (à part pour le min). En gros ça n'est pas un simulateur de combat, mais ce n'est pas le genre non plus.
Les ennemis sont déjà pas mal variés à partir du niveau 3 donc on a des situations intéressantes à gérer.

Le rendu voxel et la physique sont bien cool, notamment le découpage d'herbe.

----------


## eeepc35

J'ai testé Resident Evil 7 avec Vorpx. Le driver émule le clavier/souris, avec les touches mappées sur les pad Touch. Ca marche plutôt pas mal, même si je pense je dois jouer sur les réglages pour avoir un POV réaliste. On peut aussi jouer avec le pad 360.

Le casque est mappé sur la souris, donc bouger la tête fait bouger le point de vue, très bien fait. On est effectivement dans le jeu et pas sur un écran affiché, c'est bien aussi.

Je pense que c'est aussi bien que la version ps4 en VR qui devait se jouer au pad ?

Plutôt content de ce 1er essai, je vais essayer d'autres jeux.

----------


## 564.3

> Je pense que c'est aussi bien que la version ps4 en VR qui devait se jouer au pad ?


Ils ont ajusté diverses choses pour l'adaptation VR je crois, même si ça reste un portage très minimaliste.
Du genre les options de confort, les cinématiques, le rendu et peut-être certaines phases de gameplay.

----------


## eeepc35

Budget Cuts 2 est soldé sur Steam à -45%, en plus un patch est dispo pour updater le 1er avec les mecaniques du 2nd, c'est sympa de la part des devs, je trouve

Sinon, 10% de rabais si vous prenez les 2 en plus, ou si vous avez deja le 1er.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Budget Cuts 2 est soldé sur Steam à -45%, en plus un patch est dispo pour updater le 1er avec les mecaniques du 2nd, c'est sympa de la part des devs, je trouve
> 
> Sinon, 10% de rabais si vous prenez les 2 en plus, ou si vous avez deja le 1er.


Ca c'est une excellente nouvelle. SUrtout que j'ai acheté le premier mais je ne l'ai jamais vraiment lancé, je trouve que les robots sont super flippants, et forcément sur une mécanique d'infiltration, ca rajoute au stress....

----------


## ExPanda

Ah tiens j'ai toujours pas fini le premier...
J'avais un peu progressé mais au bout d'un moment ça devient de plus en plus pesant.  :Sweat: 

Allez je prends quand même, et j'essaierai de finir le 1 avant quand même.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Minecraft qui ne marche avec Revive, c'est ma première grosse déception du Valve Index :/ 

Bon apres, la page VR de Minecraft parle des WMR et du Samsung Gear VR  ::trollface::

----------


## lithomostys

Salut  Zapp,

As tu essayé ça ? Chez moi, ça marche au top.
http://www.vivecraft.org/vivecraft-steamvr-input/

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Salut  Zapp,
> 
> As tu essayé ça ? Chez moi, ça marche au top.
> http://www.vivecraft.org/vivecraft-steamvr-input/



ah yes, ca pourrait carrément m'aider sur le principe mais on utilise la version windows10 et pas la Java  ::): 

La version win10 est un peu plus user friendly pour ma fille de 8 ans

----------


## 564.3

> Budget Cuts 2 est soldé sur Steam à -45%, en plus un patch est dispo pour updater le 1er avec les mecaniques du 2nd, c'est sympa de la part des devs, je trouve
> 
> Sinon, 10% de rabais si vous prenez les 2 en plus, ou si vous avez deja le 1er.


Il y a des mutators aussi maintenant, pour notamment avoir de la locomotion fluide ou ajuster la difficulté de plusieurs façons. Un mode arcade/scoring aussi je crois.
J'ai pas testé ces patchs, mais j'ai fini les campagnes du 1 et 2 qui sont plutôt cool. C'est pas forcément trop mon genre de jeu, mais j'aime bien l'ambiance et il y a suffisamment de variété sur la durée des campagnes (du genre 4-6h je crois) pour que je ne me sois pas lassé.
Et ouais, bon suivi des devs pour le coup  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Minecraft qui ne marche avec Revive, c'est ma première grosse déception du Valve Index :/


Ouaip je ne sais pas trop s'il y a un équivalent de ReVive pour l'API de Microsoft. À un moment je pensais que les tiers allaient faire des drivers, mais ça n'est pas arrivé.
Faut dire que comme exclusivité ils n'ont que ce build de Minecraft (l'adaptation VR dans Vivecraft est beaucoup mieux foutue depuis 2017), et la démo Halo.
Et leur UI VR avec l'intégration Windows, bien sûr.

Edit: ah non, j'avais oublié qu'il y avait du support Oculus dans Minecraft. Bizarre que ça ne marche pas avec ReVive.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oui et le support est assez génial, tu peux jouer en VR ou alors dans un espece de big screen ultra bien foutu

Mais il est taggé comme injouable dans Revive, et en effet il ne se lance même pas.

----------


## Graine

Suite au test d'Ackboo(et à son enthousiasme.) je viens de prendre VTOL. Je testerais ce soir j’espère ne pas être déçu.

----------


## ExPanda

> Ah tiens j'ai toujours pas fini le premier...
> J'avais un peu progressé mais au bout d'un moment ça devient de plus en plus pesant. 
> 
> Allez je prends quand même, et j'essaierai de finir le 1 avant quand même.


Bon ben j'ai repris le 1, j'en suis au niveau avec Adam, et je le sens pas.  :Sweat:

----------


## Darth

Me fait flipper ce jeu je l'ai jamais fini. Donne moi un fusil a pompe et y'aura pas de soucis.

----------


## ExPanda

Jusque là ça allait, ça reste de l'infiltration light et il y a toujours moyen de s'en sortir quand on se fait repérer, en réagissant vite pour se planquer pendant le temps de détection des robots, ou en se battant car on trouve quand même de quoi buter une bonne partie des gardes.
Mais là ce niveau... J'ai même pas envie de le relancer en fait.  ::|: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Un niveau dans le noir, avec un robot à la voix lugubre qui sort des phrases flippantes, que tu peux pas tuer, qui court super vite, impossible à semer si tu n'as pas un "conduit à TP" à moins de dix mètres, mais de toute façon à partir du moment où tu es repéré il te lâche pas et sait toujours où tu te trouves. Genre il attend à la sortie de tous les trous possibles des murs et des plafonds. Sérieux ?  ::(:

----------


## madfox

Une fois que t'as compris quoi faire ce passage n'est pas trop dur. Le truc c'est de se préparer un petit plan d'action avant de lâcher "la bête".

----------


## ExPanda

Ouais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a de quoi faire le tour du niveau avant de lâcher le problème. Mais quand même, je trouve que d'un coup le jeu devient à la fois plus dur et plus flippant d'un bon cran.  :Emo:

----------


## 564.3

> Ouais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a de quoi faire le tour du niveau avant de lâcher le problème. Mais quand même, je trouve que d'un coup le jeu devient à la fois plus dur et plus flippant d'un bon cran.


La première fois qu'on explore ce niveau l'ambiance est super réussie je trouve. Une fois qu'on commence à le connaitre et comprendre ce qu'on doit faire ça deviens plus "mécanique".

Je me demande ce que ça donne avec tous les patchs, je crois qu'ils ont revu des choses sur ce passage depuis que je l'ai fait.
Et corrigé un bug que j'avais eu avec une porte qui restait fermée. J'ai tourné en rond un bon moment, et en fait c'était seulement visuel, on pouvait passer à travers  ::ninja:: 

Sur leurs 2 jeux c'est le seul bug gênant que j'ai eu, c'était plutôt bien fini.
Il y a des éléments d'ergonomie ou de feeling des interactions avec les objets qui pourraient encore être améliorés quand même, dans mon souvenir.

----------


## ExPanda

A priori niveau modifications ils ont revu plein de trucs niveau performances, AI, support des manettes dans le dernier patch, et mis du smooth locomotion/turn, snap-turn ainsi que des mutators pour changer la difficulté, mais qui sont considérés comme des cheats si on les active.
Le seul truc que j'ai remarqué en relançant le jeu après un bon moment, et sans toucher aux options, c'est que les projectiles ne sont plus réutilisables.

Sinon le jeu fait très vide et les interactions uniquement avec "l'outil spécial qui prend les objets", ça a un peu vieilli. Surtout après Alyx (mais bon, deux ans d'écart quand même, et pas la même équipe derrière). Aussi c'est bien d'avoir ajouté la possibilité de tourner au stick, mais ça fait tourner la zone, pas le perso, du coup des fois en voulant tourner sur soi-même on se retrouve dans un mur.
Il reste très propre et pas désagréable (enfin jusqu'à ce niveau là  :Emo:  )

----------


## 564.3

Quake VR a du force-grab façon Alyx maintenant. Ça a l'air d'être du beau d'adaptation avec tout ce qu'il faut et même plus, faudra que je teste.

----------


## 564.3

(pour reprendre la discussion de l'autre topic)




> Je n'ai testé aucun des deux, mais Eleven: Table Tennis a bien meilleure réputation que Racket Fury (que tu cites).


C'était peut-être en ref à ma liste, mais ça dépend ce qu'on cherche. D'ailleurs je vais quand même ajouter Eleven en alternative.
J'ai pas mal joué aux deux (et Paddle up, moins bon globalement), et plutôt mis en avant Racket Fury grace à sa campagne solo.
Eleven: Table Tennis a une simulation peut-être un peu mieux foutue et mieux en multi, mais est plus "sec" en solo.

Mes années de tennis de table remontent à loin, donc je ne suis pas le plus à même de juger de la qualité de la simu. Disons que les deux sont plutôt bien, avec un feeling différent, et réglable dans les deux cas.

D'ailleurs s'il y en a qui ont un niveau "débutant expérimenté" / "moyen rouillé" on peut tenter en multi un de ces 4.
Faudrait que je me refasse un peu la main avant aussi  ::ninja:: 
Même quand je faisais un peu de compet dans ma jeunesse, je me faisais rouler dessus par quasi tout le monde…

Edit: enfin on n'est pas obligé de jouer en mode compétitif non plus, c'est sympa aussi de simplement faire des échanges en adaptant son niveau.
Y a Racket: Nx que j'aime bien sport de raquette aussi, c'est plus complexe mais pas forcément plus dur, et ça peut être cool aussi.

----------


## eeepc35

Testé Everspace en VR.

Alors déjà, c'est à la manette, si ça se trouve c'est dispo sur PSVR. L'effet VR est top moumoute avec un cockpit tout en "je-suis-dedans" et l'espace qui nous entoure, ca fait 92 que j'attend ça. Sinon, puisqu'on parle de 92, c'est le même gameplay que Wing Commander avec l'impression d'etre au centre de l'univers avec celui-ci qui tourne autour de nous (en deux mots, c'est pas réaliste), mais coté sensations, c'est très bien, pour ceux qui voulaient justement WC en VR. Ca done aussi l'impression d'être dans la tourelle du Millenium Falcon, quand y a 3 chasseurs qui virevoltent.

Sinon, pour le reste, c'est le même jeu que pas-en-VR, donc.

----------


## Darth

J'ai eu le même sentiment sur Tennis eleven et racketfury, à savoir que j'ai acheté le premier suite aux avis et j'ai refundé une heure après j'arrivais a rien, limite du lag dans le gameplay. Je suis tombé bien après sur racket fury (version tipiaké donc probablement vieille version, bouh je sais) et j'en attendais rien vu que manifestement j'étais déçu du "meilleur" et finalement j'ai adoré. Que ce soit en mode arcade ou simulation c'est très plaisant.
Plus permissif que table tennis donc surement moins simu mais du coup on peut aligner 2 échanges. La campagne solo est rigolote bien que l'IA soit abusée au bout d'un certain level.

----------


## Sariyah

C'est noté pour Eleven: Table Tennis VR. Je l'ajoute du coup à ma liste "découverte de la VR". Tiens ben comme c'est le topic des jeux, je l'a remet ici. Je pense avoir cerné les meilleurs jeux à essayer en première expérience VR mais si vous avez des remarques évidemment je prends.  :;): 



```
Half-Life: Alyx
Beat Saber
Lone Echo
Moss
Robo Recall
Asgard's Wrath
Superhot VR
Elite Dangerous
A fisherman's Tale
Tetris Effect
I Expect you to die
Arizona Sunshine
Red Matter
The Walking Dead: Saint's & Sinners
Racket Fury: Table Tennis VR / Eleven: Table Tennis VR
Creed : Rise to Glory
Sairento
Duck Season
Hellblade
Skyrim VR, Subnautica, No Man's Sky : Pas fait sur PC, juste joué un peu à Subnautica. Ce sera l'occasion !
```

----------


## Darth

Je te suggérerais bien de commencer par les jeux les plus anciens, ça permet d'aborder la VR tranquille et de conclure par HL Alyx car après ça tu trouveras plus beaucoup de saveur à la moitié de ta liste.

----------


## Sariyah

Oui en fait comme je le disais sur le "mauvais topic" je vais d'abord faire Black Mesa + HL2 histoire de me remettre dedans et ensuite je ferai HL Alyx pour me garder le meilleur pour la fin en terme de VR. =)
_
edit_ : et First Person Tennis, quelqu'un a testé ?

----------


## ExPanda

> Je te suggérerais bien de commencer par les jeux les plus anciens, ça permet d'aborder la VR tranquille et de conclure par HL Alyx car après ça tu trouveras plus beaucoup de saveur à la moitié de ta liste.


C'est clair. Reprendre un "vieux" jeu VR après Alyx ça fait se rendre compte de tous les petits trucs que ce jeu fait super bien, du coup les autres peuvent paraitre plus moches/vides/imprécis/moins bien pensés tout simplement.
Pas un drame en soi et ils restent jouables, Valve n'a pas rendu tous les autres jeux obsolètes pour autant. Mais il faut être conscient qu'en commençant par Alyx on tape direct dans ce qui se fait de mieux.

Vous parliez d'*Eleven* en page précédente. Je me le suis pris pendant le confinement pour me faire des petits ping pong chez moi.
Le jeu est assez dur, et bizarre à prendre en main, il faut vraiment bien régler sa manette pour la ressentir comme une raquette et pas un truc à l'ouest. D'ailleurs je donne pas mal de mou à l'attache du Knuckle afin d'avoir l'impression d'avoir un manche de raquette et pouvoir éventuellement le faire un peu pivoter. Et j'ai l'impression de subir à mort les effets de l'IA, mais que les miens n'ont pas vraiment de conséquence. J'arrive même pas à faire un top spin tout con par exemple, c'est comme si je ne mettais aucun effet dans la balle. Après, je suis une burne en tennis de table hein, mon niveau c'est "j'en ai fait au lycée pendant les cours d'EPS", donc je rate sans doute quelque chose, mais bon ça frustre un peu de pas arriver à reproduire un truc qu'on arrive pourtant à faire en vrai.
Le jeu reste plaisant, en se faisant un petit match contre l'IA ça fait se bouger un peu et ça peut ressembler à une partie tranquille avec un pote, c'est ce que je cherchais donc ça me va. Faut pas trop en demander plus si on est pas intéressés par la compétition, parce que les mini-jeux ne proposent pas grand chose, l'intérêt c'est vraiment juste les échanges contre l'IA.


Et donc j'ai terminé *Budget Cuts* tout à l'heure, et passé le fameux niveau qui me faisait peur. Quand on a trouvé la feinte le niveau devient vraiment facile en fait.
J'avais l'impression d'y avoir pas mal joué à sa sortie mais là Steam m'annonce dans les 4h30 au total.
Avec la promo actuelle, je le recommande, il a un peu vieilli mais ça reste sympa.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Tiens ben comme c'est le topic des jeux, je l'a remet ici. Je pense avoir cerné les meilleurs jeux à essayer en première expérience VR mais si vous avez des remarques évidemment je prends.


Tu cherches forcément des jeux ? Pasque y a d'aut' trucs qui n'en sont pas et qui sont bonnards quand même (coucou Google Earth).

----------


## Sariyah

> Tu cherches forcément des jeux ? Pasque y a d'aut' trucs qui n'en sont pas et qui sont bonnards quand même (coucou Google Earth).


Ah non pas forcément que des jeux. Je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de toucher à la VR alors tout ce qui est cool à tester peut m'intéresser. Je note Google Earth du coup. =)

----------


## Darth

Pokerstar Vr est rigolo aussi. C'est une belle intégration du poker, tu discutes avec des gens partout dans le monde et tu rigoles avec des props débiles tout en faisant tapis sur une paire de 2.

C'est gratuit et ça le vaut bien.

----------


## Kaede

> Mes années de tennis de table remontent à loin, donc je ne suis pas le plus à même de juger de la qualité de la simu. Disons que les deux sont plutôt bien, avec un feeling différent, et réglable dans les deux cas.





> Vous parliez d'*Eleven* en page précédente. Je me le suis pris pendant le confinement pour me faire des petits ping pong chez moi.
> Le jeu est assez dur, et bizarre à prendre en main, il faut vraiment bien régler sa manette pour la ressentir comme une raquette et pas un truc à l'ouest. D'ailleurs je donne pas mal de mou à l'attache du Knuckle afin d'avoir l'impression d'avoir un manche de raquette et pouvoir éventuellement le faire un peu pivoter. Et j'ai l'impression de subir à mort les effets de l'IA, mais que les miens n'ont pas vraiment de conséquence. J'arrive même pas à faire un top spin tout con par exemple, c'est comme si je ne mettais aucun effet dans la balle.


J'ai testé Racket Fury hier (via Vive Infinity Pro). C'est difficile à jouer pour moi comme on joue(jouais) en vrai : en gros, si je ne frappe pas avec la balle au centre de la raquette, le manche de la raquette parallèle au sol, ç'a l'air compromis pour toucher la balle. Mais je me doute que ça pourrait être dû à la prise de la raquette (manette), c'est important en effet. Si le jeu ne "sait" pas exactement comment on tient la manette, il ne peut pas traduire 100% correctement les gestes. Je verrai pour tester Eleven un de ces quatres.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai testé Racket Fury hier (via Vive Infinity Pro). C'est difficile à jouer comme on joue en vrai (en gros, je frappe pas avec la force et orientation que je veux exactement, et la raquette passe à côté si je veux frotter la balle), mais je sais pas si ça peut être dû à la prise de la raquette (manette), car c'est important en effet. Je verrai pour tester Eleven un de ces quatres.


Ouaip il faut de toute façon un temps d'adaptation, impossible d'avoir le même feedback qu'en vrai. Il y a pas mal d'options pour régler la raquette et sa surface aussi.

Il y a longtemps quand j'avais fait tester la VR à un pote qui jouait au tennis de table actuellement, il trouvait que le feeling de Paddle up était naze et Eleven plutôt bien. Racket Fury n'était pas encore sorti.
Passé une période d'adaptation et quelques réglages, il arrivait à faire à peu près ce qu'il voulait et était plutôt impressionné.

Je trouve que le rebond sur la raquette est un peu trop mou sur Eleven et trop "sec" sur Racket Fury, disons qu'il me faut un peu d'adaptation quand je passe de l'un à l'autre, mais ensuite ça roule.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Non mais alors après sinon, en VR, vous avez AUSSI le droit de jouer à des trucs un peu plus fantaisistes que du Ping pong hein.

Vous avez des jeux où vous pouvez *INCARNER* littéralement un soldat d'élite, un Jedi, John Wick sous acides, un pilote de chasse, un braqueur de banques,...

Vous pouvez visiter Bordeciel en VR complète, vous pouvez revoir les énormes temples du premier Serious Sam en VR


Ca vous titille pas plus qu'un pongiste sérieux??

----------


## Kaede

> Non mais alors après sinon, en VR, vous avez AUSSI le droit de jouer à des trucs un peu plus fantaisistes que du Ping pong hein.


On connaît.

Le ping-pong en VR fait partie des expériences qui me titillent, oui, entre autres parce que c'est un "test" de la qualité des controllers et des capteurs, dans une situation où on sait exactement quel est le résultat attendu, à l'avance.
Si les controllers "trichent" (interpolation, lag, même léger), ça se sentira de suite, plus encore que dans d'autres jeux.

Dans la plupart des jeux on a moins souvent ce référentiel, et de toute façon on (on = le joueur et son corps) tente de décrire IRL aux controllers des choses qu'ils ne savent pas faire, et on sait qu'il y aura des approximations plus ou moins grossières. Quand tu saisis un carton vide dans Alyx avec les mains, ça se passe pas du tout dans le jeu comme tu le fais en vrai (à commencer par le fait qu'il y a un "snap" grossier quand tu appuies sur un bouton pour saisir l'objet).

----------


## 564.3

> Ca vous titille pas plus qu'un pongiste sérieux??


Bah faut varier, c'est fun aussi de jouer au tennis de table.
En ce moment ça serait impossible de faire autrement en plus, c'est aussi fantaisiste que se balader dans Skyrim  ::ninja:: 
Edit: en tous cas dans un petit studio comme le mien où une demi-table prendrait la moitié de la place, et avec personne pour renvoyer la balle de façon plus intéressante qu'un mur

Concernant l'aspect technique, il y a peut-être effectivement une différence de ressenti si on joue avec un Cosmos en mode caméra inside-out dans une pièce mal éclairée et un Vive avec tracking laser. La précision et le feeling des manettes est très différent.
Tout à l'heure je vais me refaire une passe sur tous ces jeux avec l'Index, pour le coup comme pour Beat Saber je préférerais peut-être les bonne vieilles manette "droites" du HTC Vive de base.

----------


## ExPanda

> Ca vous titille pas plus qu'un pongiste sérieux??


Non.

 ::ninja:: 

Pour être franc le jeu m'intéressait moyennement, "Oui bah c'est du ping-pong, et ?".
Mais j'aime bien le ping-pong en fait, même si je suis mauvais, taper la balle me détend. De plus je n'ai pas la place pour une vraie table chez moi, et même si j'en avais une, j'aurais pas souvent un pote pour jouer. Le confinement m'a accentué le manque de petites activités comme ça, alors là j'ai chopé ma propre table et un partenaire d'échange pour vingt balles, ça va.
Dans le genre arcade qu'on peut lancer pour une partie de cinq minutes il y a bien Space Pirate Trainer, mais passé la découverte de la VR je m'y amuse pas tellement. Pourtant on y joue un SOLDAT DE L'ESPAAAAAACE, mais j'aime autant faire mon pongiste.  ::P: 




> Tout à l'heure je vais me refaire une passe sur tous ces jeux avec l'Index, pour le coup comme pour Beat Saber je préférerais peut-être les bonne vieilles manette "droites" du HTC Vive de base.


Beat Saber aux knuckles c'est juste jouer avec des sabres de Dooku.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Ah non pas forcément que des jeux. Je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de toucher à la VR alors tout ce qui est cool à tester peut m'intéresser. Je note Google Earth du coup. =)


Google Earth c'est vraiment très, très cool  ::o: 

Jette aussi un œil à ce sujet, notamment les expériences courtes si c'est pour faire découvrir : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ue-mini-jeu(x)

Dans les trucs courts {5 min) :
Surge
Lost
On Ice

+ long (10-15 min) :
Age of Sail
Dear Angelica
Allumette

----------


## Kaede

+1 pour Dear Angelica.
L'histoire est bien et le graphisme magnifique. Le court-métrage VR qui m'a le plus plu à ce jour, de loin.

Surge j'ai testé hier. Minimaliste mais sympa dans le style demoscene. Très court.

J'ai testé Ayahuasca, également. Un trip surréaliste, je dirais que ça vaut le coup de tester, par contre si vous êtes archnophobe (ou serpentophobes (oui je sais c'est pas le mot ...)), certaines séquences vous dérangeront probablement + qu'en 2D. Ca ne vaut pas les 12€ demandés je dirais, ce n'est pas aussi intéressant à re-regarder qu'un film.

----------


## Sariyah

Merci tout est noté. Pas mal de choses tentantes sur le topic c'est cool et je trouve ça super intéressant aussi les expériences plus courtes. Hâte de recevoir le casque ! =)

----------


## Darth

Si jamais tu veux faire du multi sur certains jeux, hesite pas a biper

----------


## 564.3

> Tout à l'heure je vais me refaire une passe sur tous ces jeux avec l'Index, pour le coup comme pour Beat Saber je préférerais peut-être les bonne vieilles manette "droites" du HTC Vive de base.


Bon en fait ça passe bien dans les deux.
Pour Eleven les controleurs du Vive sont affichés mais le positionnement de la raquette est "freestyle", donc on la place précisément comme on veut.
Dans Racket Fury le positionnement par défaut me va mieux (j'ai un peu rapproché de la main quand même), le réglage un peu plus rigide avec des sliders.
Et je ne sais plus si j'avais bidouillé des paramètres, mais là j'ai trouvé le rebond plus mou dans Racket Fury. Il y a peut-être les bruitages qui jouent aussi.
Au final j'aime quand même bien les deux, les comportements de l'IA et l'ambiance sont assez différents.

Dans Racket Fury j'ai retrouvé où j'en étais resté, le 3e robot en gold qui balance des patates sans arrêt…

Sinon je me suis remis à In Death auquel je n'avais pas joué depuis longtemps, et c'est quand même bien cool ce jeu.
J'ai du customiser les settings pour l'Index parce que je trouve ceux par défaut assez piégeux, et le jeu implémente l'API SteamVR Input (on peut mapper directement les actions), ça fait toujours plaisir  :;):

----------


## Sariyah

@Darth : Avec plaisir =) 

Tiens d'ailleurs ça m'amène une dernière question plus pratique.

Habituellement je prends mes jeux sur Steam (pendant les soldes surtout  ::P: ), GoG, et quelques clés. Enfin les circuits habituels quoi. 
Pour les jeux VR, vous conseillez de procéder de la même manière ? 
J'ai vu par exemple que récemment Moss était gratuit, de grosses promo sur Creed à -75% etc etc.
Le site officiel Oculus est à surveiller par exemple ? D'autres circuits moins connus ?

----------


## eeepc35

Moss est gratuit ?

----------


## Sariyah

> Moss est gratuit ?


Non non il l'a été en février sur le store Oculus. Du coup je me renseigne pour savoir si ça arrive régulièrement sur quelques titres histoire que je passe pas à la caisse pour rien.  ::P:

----------


## eeepc35

Non, c'était un bug.

----------


## 564.3

> Habituellement je prends mes jeux sur Steam (pendant les soldes surtout ), GoG, et quelques clés. Enfin les circuits habituels quoi. 
> Pour les jeux VR, vous conseillez de procéder de la même manière ? 
> J'ai vu par exemple que récemment Moss était gratuit, de grosses promo sur Creed à -75% etc etc.
> Le site officiel Oculus est à surveiller par exemple ? D'autres circuits moins connus ?


Vaut mieux surveiller un peu tout, il y a même des jeux VR exclu EGS (Tetris Effect).
Pour les promos faut pas oublier les revendeurs de clés officiels du genre Humble Store aussi.
Et Viveport (que je n'ai toujours pas testé) propose un système de pass avec une période gratuite.
Typiquement les bons plans sont relayés sur les sites de news dédié VR et parfois plus généralistes. Et souvent quelqu'un poste l'info ici aussi.

Dans l'absolu il vaut mieux prendre sur Steam au cas où tu changerais de matos, vu qu'il supporte tout.
Certains jeux publiés sur Steam utilisent l'API Oculus mais d'autres non, et passer par le wrapper de Valve a un impact potentiel même s'ils font ce qu'ils peuvent pour que ça marche au mieux, malgré Oculus qui n'aide pas.

Acheter chez Oculus a quand même l'avantage du cross-buy potentiel avec le Quest. Ça peut être intéressant pour les jeux qui se prêteraient bien au voyage.

----------


## Darth

> @Darth : Avec plaisir =) 
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs ça m'amène une dernière question plus pratique.
> 
> Habituellement je prends mes jeux sur Steam (pendant les soldes surtout ), GoG, et quelques clés. Enfin les circuits habituels quoi. 
> Pour les jeux VR, vous conseillez de procéder de la même manière ? 
> J'ai vu par exemple que récemment Moss était gratuit, de grosses promo sur Creed à -75% etc etc.
> Le site officiel Oculus est à surveiller par exemple ? D'autres circuits moins connus ?


Solde solde solde. Peu de jeux valent le plein tarif demandé.

----------


## vectra

> Ca vous titille pas plus qu'un pongiste sérieux??


J'ai joué à tous ces jeux, mais franchement Eleven Table Tennis est une des meilleures applis de la VR que je connaisse.
Une des rares fois où je me suis surpris à me croire vraiment à jouer IRL. Y'a des jeux de ping-pong pas terribles, mais celui-là traduit naturellement les sensations de physique. Sur contrôleurs Vive, ça doit être encore plus mieux...

Last but not least, quand tu t'entraines, tu finis vite pas être rejoint par un joueur qui rejoint la scène, avec qui tu peux déconner un peu, etc...

----------


## Kaede

> Non non il l'a été en février sur le store Oculus. Du coup je me renseigne pour savoir si ça arrive régulièrement sur quelques titres histoire que je passe pas à la caisse pour rien.


A ma connaissance, Steam est la seule plateforme ouverte à la vente de clef sur des sites tiers. Les autres sont "fermées".
Pour Steam (et GOG, itch.io, Epic, et Origin), ITAD est parfait : https://isthereanydeal.com/. Tu ajoutes le jeu à ta waitlist avec un tarif mini pour alerte, tu reçois un mail dès que ce prix plancher est franchi. Très pratique.
Pour les stores Vive* et Oculus, je ne crois pas qu'un équivalent existe.

Les soldes sont plus rares et plus modestes que sur les jeux non-VR en général. Un jeu comme Beat Saber, par exemple, n'a pas besoin de passer en promo pour se vendre vu que c'est une killer app'.


*sachant que ça fait installer un launcher en plus (perso c'est non, je l'ai fait temporairement, uniquement parce que j'ai pu profiter d'un abonnement à Infinity pour 30€ l'année en promo), encore un  :;):

----------


## Darth

> Un jeu comme Beat Saber, par exemple, n'a pas besoin de passer en promo pour se vendre vu que c'est une killer app'.


Killer app si tu aimes dégommer des cubes ouais. Comme dis plus haut, y'a des trucs achement plus interessant que le ping pong ou les cubes musicaux. ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

Je ne parle pas de mes goûts ou des tiens, mais de la facilité du jeu à se vendre / à faire envie aux joueurs.
Beat Saber a des critiques très positives et s'est vendu à 2M d'exemplaires au moins (d'après les dévs), à rapporter au nombre de casques VR en circulation mais ça ressemble à la définition d'une killer app' oui je pense ?

Sur steamspy également, Beat Saber est 1er en terme de ventes, même si la fourchette est ridiculement large (2 à 5M, wtf).

----------


## ExPanda

Vu le smiley à la fin c'était une blague je pense.
Parce que niveau killer app en VR, Beat Saber a frappé très fort.

----------


## Kaede

Mince, je me suis fait eu.
L'effet d'amorce du post de Zapp le Grand a trop bien fonctionné sur moi.

----------


## eeepc35

> *sachant que ça fait installer un launcher en plus (perso c'est non, je l'ai fait temporairement, uniquement parce que j'ai pu profiter d'un abonnement à Infinity pour 30€ l'année en promo), encore un


Oui, moi aussi, best affaire de l'année, il faut farfouiller parce que tout est rangé à l'avenant, mais y a des tonnes de jeux steam pour rien dans cette offre, et ca va sans doute encore gonfler.

----------


## Kaede

> Qui à testé le mod sans VR ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> J'ai une GTX 1070, 16GB DDR4, je saurais le faire tourné de manière fluide ?


Alyx a son propre topic là-bas, si c'est de ça dont tu veux parler.
Ce topic-ci est celui des jeux VR en général.




> Oui, moi aussi, best affaire de l'année, il faut farfouiller parce que tout est rangé à l'avenant, mais y a des tonnes de jeux steam pour rien dans cette offre, et ca va sans doute encore gonfler.


Peux-tu balancer si tu as vu des jeux intéressants ?

Perso j'ai noté :
- A Fisherman's Tale
- Arizona Sunshine
- Ayahuasca (demo visuelle)
- Dick Wilde 2
- Five Nights at Freddy's VR: Help Wanted
- I expect you to die
- OhShape
- Operation Warcade
- Racket: Nx
- Racket Fury: Table Tennis VR
- Sairento VR *Lite*
Ce qui est déjà pas mal !

----------


## eeepc35

The Morrigan, Failspace, Crisis Vrigade,  Creed, Dead Hungry, Vertigo, rom:extraction, Soul Axiom, prison boss vr,  witching towers,  to the top, gun club vr, fruit ninja, synth riders, fantastic contraption, westworld awakening, ultrawings, form, torn, aery, final assault, shoot fruit, angry bird, groundhog father day, atech cybernetic, first persont tennis,   loco dojo, pixel ripped 1989, the great c, fujii, skyworld, battlewake, knockout league,spellpunk,  the wizards extended, eleven assassin, windlands 2, boiling steel, doctor who,zomday, holoball, wands, onshape, knockout league, etc

y a boire et a manger, mais pour 30E sur l'année  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

*Windlands2* est un must have et un must play, surtout qu'il est coop. Les sensations sont extrêmement grisantes, et le gameplay des combats bien foutus.

----------


## Hideo

Je +1 ce que dit monsieur au dessus de moi

----------


## Erokh

HL:Alyx aurait permis à la VR de gagner 1 million d'utilisateurs, selon des sites que Google m'a remonté aujourd'hui. Je ne sais pas d'où les sites en question tirent leurs chiffres, mais si c'est vrai c'est un très beau score. Et ça montre toute la puissance d'une bonne licence pour faire office de system seller.

----------


## Qiou87

On peut citer Road to VR par ex.

J'y vois deux possibilités: soit des tonnes d'Index vont se retrouver en vente sur LBC/eBay/etc. à la fin du confinement, soit ces nouveaux joueurs vont découvrir que y'a pleins de bons jeux en VR et resteront, pérennisant un peu ce marché. On verra bien.

Marrant, j'ai acheté mon Rift S en janvier en pensant à Alyx, et finalement j'ai toujours pas ce jeu. Réduction de mon espace de jeu (la petite est envahissante...) + découverte que la simu de vol en VR est super addictif et garantit l'évasion même quand tu es coincé chez toi pendant 8 semaines. Au moins le casque prend pas la poussière.  ::P: 

Ca viendra ceci dit, paraît qu'on peut y jouer assis. Faut juste qu'une petite promo -20% passe...  ::siffle::

----------


## Kaede

> HL:Alyx aurait permis à la VR de gagner 1 million d'utilisateurs


Ca n'est pas aussi simple. Road to VR précise :
"To be clear, the 950,000 headset gain is not necessarily new headsets. The breakdown between new headsets and those which were owned but not previously plugged in *during the prior month* is not known.".
Un facteur d'erreur important qui produit une évaluation à la hausse, si on parle de gagner de nouveaux utilisateurs.
Sans même parler des casques revendus, prêtés, etc.

Ne connaissant pas le sérieux de ce site, j'en conclus que ça sent l'estimation au doigt mouillé.

----------


## Hideo

Le truc qui est un peu dommage c'est que ca manque de reprise derriere ca doit pas rassurer le client, surtout celui qui a commence la VR avec Alyx. 

Un part un Medal Of Honor un peu flou, un Lone Echo 2 pas moins discret y'a pas grand chose a se mettre sous la dent, ne serait-ce qu'en terme d'annonce.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> On peut citer Road to VR par ex.
> 
> J'y vois deux possibilités: soit des tonnes d'Index vont se retrouver en vente sur LBC/eBay/etc. à la fin du confinement, soit ces nouveaux joueurs vont découvrir que y'a pleins de bons jeux en VR et resteront, pérennisant un peu ce marché. On verra bien.
> 
> Marrant, j'ai acheté mon Rift S en janvier en pensant à Alyx, et finalement j'ai toujours pas ce jeu. Réduction de mon espace de jeu (la petite est envahissante...) + découverte que la simu de vol en VR est super addictif et garantit l'évasion même quand tu es coincé chez toi pendant 8 semaines. Au moins le casque prend pas la poussière. 
> 
> Ca viendra ceci dit, paraît qu'on peut y jouer assis. Faut juste qu'une petite promo -20% passe...


Oui HL Alyx est prévu pour être jouer assis, c'est d'ailleurs pour ca que les munitions se trouvent dans un sac a dos, et pas à la ceinture du personnage par exemple.


De mon côté, j'ai ENFIN réussi à tester les jeux pancake (j'adore cette expression, je vais dire que c'est moi qui l'ait inventé), sur Big Screen. Testé avec Rocket League dans le salon virtuel. Au bout de 10min de jeu, je me suis retrouvé comme un con à lever mes jambes pendant que je jouais, car le roomba virtuel était en train de passer juste devant le canapé.... ::sad:: 

Ca doit être fun pour faire des LAN ce truc putain.


Testé également de voir un film dans un cinéma virtuel. Avec la définition du Valve Index, c'est assez dingue.

----------


## 564.3

> Ne connaissant pas le sérieux de ce site, j'en conclus que ça sent l'estimation au doigt mouillé.


Ouaip, j'en parlais un peu dans la section matos, et UploadVR est allé encore plus haut avec sa méthode de calcul au doigt mouillé. On verra sur la durée…




> D'ailleurs tout le monde a publié son article prospectif selon l'évolution des stats d'usage de la VR dans Steam.
> Difficile de voir l'évolution, entre le changement de méthode de comptage, la sortie de HL: Alyx et le confinement (enfin y a plus de joueurs en général, ça noie aussi les stats de la VR). On verra ce que ça donne dans quelques mois…
> https://www.roadtovr.com/steam-surve...alf-life-alyx/
> https://uploadvr.com/steam-hardware-survey-2-million/

----------


## eeepc35

DEad Effect 2 VR a -70% sur Steam.

----------


## Darth

Perso je l'ai trouvé a chier et hideux. Mais ça n'est que mon sentiment hein.

----------


## FixB

> Oui HL Alyx est prévu pour être jouer assis, c'est d'ailleurs pour ca que les munitions se trouvent dans un sac a dos, et pas à la ceinture du personnage par exemple.
> 
> 
> De mon côté, j'ai ENFIN réussi à tester les jeux pancake (j'adore cette expression, je vais dire que c'est moi qui l'ait inventé), sur Big Screen. Testé avec Rocket League dans le salon virtuel. Au bout de 10min de jeu, je me suis retrouvé comme un con à lever mes jambes pendant que je jouais, car le roomba virtuel était en train de passer juste devant le canapé....
> 
> Ca doit être fun pour faire des LAN ce truc putain.
> 
> 
> Testé également de voir un film dans un cinéma virtuel. Avec la définition du Valve Index, c'est assez dingue.


Est-ce que, du coup, les jeux 'pancake' sont en 3D au moins (un peu à l'image de 3D Vision à l'époque)? Si oui, ça m'intéresserait peut-être sur certains jeux...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hoplà, une nouvelle version de Project Stardust est dispo suite au May 4th.
Le lien pour le télécharger : 
http://saltyhash.org/2019/12/13/proj...ardust-update/

Le twitter du gars : https://twitter.com/xwingvr?lang=fr

Par contre, au vu de la vidéo, le modèle de vol est toujours à chier.

----------


## Hideo

La VR Game Jam 2020 a commence ce week-end, resultats finaux dans 4 jours, on aura surement quelques petits trucs a tester.

Le theme : "ONE TOOL MANY USES". 
Les gravity gloves a toutes les sauces  :^_^: 

J'aurai adore etre au chaumage partiel pour me jeter dedans  :Bave:

----------


## Darth

"No NSFW content"
Pff, genre le multitool qui peut servir le soir au fond du lit c'est pas assez corporate. ::ninja::

----------


## Eskull885

PS5 MAJ sur le VR

----------


## 564.3

> PS5 MAJ sur le VR


Ouaip, on en parlait plutôt dans la section matos https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12873350

Sinon il y a la période d'exclusivité EGS sur Tetris Effect ("coming soon" temporaire sur Oculus Store) et Oculus sur Vader Immortal (cet été sur PSVR, au moins) qui ont l'air expirer.

Edit: pour Tetris Effect c'est peut-être seulement la version Quest, mais ça serait pas mal d'avoir le cross-buy avec le Rift

Pour Vader Immortal je pensais que ça serait plutôt relatif à la sortie du 3e épisode, mais l'exclu n'était peut-être que de 6 mois. Enfin j'attendrais de toute façon un gros bundle promo, vu les retours mitigés.

----------


## darkvador

Vader Immortal est pas mal si tu es fan de Star Wars et que tu le vois plus comme un film interactif que comme un jeu.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Vader Immortal est pas mal si tu es fan de Star Wars et que tu le vois plus comme un film interactif que comme un jeu.


Même le fan de SW sera déçu (ou pas, ça dépendra ce qu'il recherche). Pour ma part, ILM pouvait mieux faire.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Et puis, Il y en a qui ont déjà mieux fait en VR...

----------


## 564.3

C'est pas la même chose non plus, Vader Immortal c'est surtout une expérience narrative. Je ferais ça vite fait le jour où ça sera soldé, mais je suis surtout curieux de leurs dojos. Ça n'a pas l'air non plus de casser de briques par rapport aux jeux du genre, mais j'ai envie de tester.

----------


## Darth

J'ai fais le premier épisode et je me suis fait chier violent. Je sortais de blade and sorcery et ça m'a fait mal au niveau utilisation du sabro.

----------


## eeepc35

Si t'as vécu Star Wars à la grande époque, c'est un fantasme. Sinon, y a surement mieux au sabre.

----------


## Darth

Autant j'adore star wars autant Vader immortal est franchement ennuyeux. Ca tient plus du film interactif que du jeu.

----------


## nodulle

D'un coté la description du jeu sur le store est assez explicite, il n'y a donc pas vraiment de surprise.  ::P: 



> [...]une *narration cinématographique immersive* et des séquences de jeu interactives à couper le souffle.[...]

----------


## darkvador

mais qui lit vraiment les descriptions sur les stores  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

> C'est pas la même chose non plus, Vader Immortal c'est surtout une expérience narrative. Je ferais ça vite fait le jour où ça sera soldé, mais je suis surtout curieux de leurs dojos. Ça n'a pas l'air non plus de casser de briques par rapport aux jeux du genre, mais j'ai envie de tester.


Le premier épisode est plus qu'honnête, même si assez vite plié (le dojo rallonge un peu heureusement).
C'est un film interactif, mais de luxe, et avec quelques séquences de combat. C'est dommage que certaines séquences 'meh' durent longtemps et que d'autres plus réussies soient vite expédiées: on sent bien que le but est de laisser faire mumuse aux gens qui ne jouent jamais à rien. Y'a plein de choses ça et là qui sont réussies, faut pas tout peindre en noir.

Mon grand regret: on voit à un moment des stormtroopers ultra bien faits, et je crois qu'ils se font dégommer en 5 secondes chrono. On ne les voit plus après ça, ou de loin.
J'ai beau avoir la trilogie, j'ai pas eu le courage de jouer au second plus de 5 mins.

Et une grosse faute de design: le jeu est bien trop sombre sur Rift S, et par extension sur Oculus Link. La version Quest a modifié tous les assets du jeu pour que le casque arrive (à peine) à les afficher correctement, et les objets sont plus lumineux sur le Quest (j'ai fait le test avec le Quest en embarqué et en mode link: la version Rift S sur link+Quest est presque aussi illisible que la version Rift S sur Rift S).
En gros, la version Quest est lisible, mais terriblement moche, et le SDE montre tout le gâchis qu'il peut faire: loupiottes sur fond sombre qui apparaissent en pointillisme, cascade de lave qui clignotte... Y'a quand-même des grosses failles dans le dev.

----------


## Darth

X-Wing VR [Free]  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XFaFUmAe2M
https://projectstardust.itch.io/project-stardust

Qqun a testé ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Testé la 0.7 mais pas la 0.8

Il faut le prendre pour ce que c'est. Une démo technique assez ebourriffante, mais dont on a fait le tour en moins d'une heure. C'est juste assez long pour maudire Disney sur 14 générations de ne pas vouloir faire un remake de la série Xwing, VR compatible quoi...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Faudra patienter les prochaines versions pour découvrir les Star Destroyer et autres gros croiseurs !!

----------


## eeepc35

The Wizards (qui est aussi sur Viveport INfinity) est à -75% sur Steam

----------


## Graine

Pour ceux qui ont VTOL VR vous avez réussi à jouer avec un palonnier?
(J'ai un thrustmaster reconnu dans windows 10 mais pas dans le jeu.)

----------


## 564.3

> Pour ceux qui ont VTOL VR vous avez réussi à jouer avec un palonnier?
> (J'ai un thrustmaster reconnu dans windows 10 mais pas dans le jeu.)


Ah jamais testé, je n'avais pas fait gaffe que ça le gérait. Par contre j'ai pas de vrai palonnier, je ne sais pas si ça marcherait avec mes pédales de bagnole.
D'un autre coté ça ne me manque pas spécialement dans ce jeu, tourner le stick virtuel marche plutôt pas mal.

En passant, j'avais oublié qu'il gérait aussi les commandes vocales (via le module de Windows 10), faudra que je teste ça à l'occase.
https://vtol-vr.fandom.com/wiki/Voice_Commands

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vidéo maison de LOW-FI. Bref, c'est ultra vide et le rendu dans le casque est bien plus moche que dans la vidéo.
Il n'y a quasi pas d'intéractions et quand y en a, je galère pour les sélectionner.  ::sad::

----------


## vectra

Je l'aurais bien backé pourtant...  ::sad::

----------


## Graine

> Pour ceux qui ont VTOL VR vous avez réussi à jouer avec un palonnier?
> (J'ai un thrustmaster reconnu dans windows 10 mais pas dans le jeu.)


C'est bon ça fonctionne y avait un truc a virer dans les paramètres de STEAM.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je viens de tester X Wing Alliance en VR avec XWAUP 1.6 + Effects by BlueMax (ce dernier apporte pas mal de truc, du bloom, du lens flare HD, support Track IR, support VR avec intéraction avec les boutons du cockpit, du FXAA).
Ca tue !!! Par contre, vu que mon clavier n'est pas devant moi (je ne te dis pas merci les stations SteamVR) du coup, je n'ai pas pu profiter pour paramétrer l'image correctement. Et c'est là, qu'un casque VR en inside-out serait super trop pratique !!!

Et puis c'est super difficile de repérer nos cibles en dehors des 2 radars du cockpit. :/ Bref, faut que je trouve un moyen de remapper les boutons de mon pad Xbox One.

----------


## eeepc35

Y a des jeux VR sur l'Epic Game Store.

Et comme c'est les soldes.

Et comme Epic fait une reduc de 10E supplementaire sur chaque achat > 15E, ca fait des jeux pas chers.

J'ai pris Travis Save the Universe à 5E.

----------


## Dicsaw

Pistol Whip  ::wub:: 

Je commence le jeu en me disant que c'est un Time Crisis psychédélique, je fais des scores minables et puis je découvre toutes les mécaniques pour faire grimper les scores.  :WTF: 
Le flow est dingue, je suis amoureux. Et en sueur.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je viens de tester X Wing Alliance en VR avec XWAUP 1.6 + Effects by BlueMax (ce dernier apporte pas mal de truc, du bloom, du lens flare HD, support Track IR, support VR avec intéraction avec les boutons du cockpit, du FXAA).
> Ca tue !!! Par contre, vu que mon clavier n'est pas devant moi (je ne te dis pas merci les stations SteamVR) du coup, je n'ai pas pu profiter pour paramétrer l'image correctement. Et c'est là, qu'un casque VR en inside-out serait super trop pratique !!!
> 
> Et puis c'est super difficile de repérer nos cibles en dehors des 2 radars du cockpit. :/ Bref, faut que je trouve un moyen de remapper les boutons de mon pad Xbox One.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVQB...ature=youtu.be


Tu mets cette vidéo et tu files meme pas un lien pour installer tout ca? Ca mérite tellement un permaban ca!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tu mets cette vidéo et tu files meme pas un lien pour installer tout ca? Ca mérite tellement un permaban ca!


J'étais trop excité. Tous se téléchargent depuis la section Download du site https://xwaupgrade.com/
Celui qui permet le support du Track IR et de la VR s'intitule EffectsByBlueMax.

Procédure d'installation :
1. installation de X Wing Alliance en version CD (avec patch 2.02) / GOG ou Steam
2. Installation de XWAUP Craft Pack 1.6 
3. Installation de Rebel Dynamic Cockpit (pas nécessairement pour la VR. Mas si on veut jouer en VR, vaut mieux l'avoir pour pouvoir intéragir sur les boutons du cockpit au lieu du clavier
4. même chose côté impérial
5. Installation de Super BackDrop pour les fonds étoilés en HD
6. Trucs bonus  mais pas nécessaire

Et le plus important pour jouer en VR ou avec Track IR, l'Effects by BlueMax. Le setup peut etre utilisé plusieurs fois pour basculer le jeu en non-VR puis en VR.
Par ailleurs, ce dernier ajoute tout un tas de shader top moumoute.

Pour la VR, il faut utiliser le raccourcis créé par XWAUP 1.6 en mode QuickStart. Le launcher classique avec la cinématique d'intro déconne en VR.

Pour configurer l'image en VR, je ne sais pas si les instructions de cette vidéo est valable sur Effects By BlueMax ou il faut chopper une autre dll.

----------


## Hideo

Ca a l'air rigolo ca.

----------


## malmoutt3

@ metal
merci pour l'explication, ça me tente bien !




> Ca a l'air rigolo ca.


En ce moment, je joue à pas mal de petits jeux assymétriques, et c'est quand même un gros titre putaclic que nous offre cette vidéo. Le genre existe depuis plusieurs années.

Par exemple 
Takelings house party ou Late for work

C'est assez sympa, mais bon on est loin des jeux super bien finis avec beaucoup de contenus malheureusement. 
Dans le genre ya panoptic, mass exodus, Containment Initiative et pas mal d'autres comme les jeux à la overcooked comme VR The Diner Duo ou Pizza VR.
Il y a beaucoup de potentiel, mais je ne pense pas que le genre perce malheureusement.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

The Persistence vient de sortir sur Steam. Ce jeu est déjà disponible sur PSVR depuis un bon moment par contre, il ne gère pas les motions controller. Il se joue au pad avec le casque comme pour Resident Evil 7.
Le jeu est également jouable sans casque.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Le jeu Silicon Rising propose enfin du Free locomotion (bon, pour ma part, je n'ai pas trouvé l'option). DU coup, je suis resté en mode téléportation. J'en ai profité pour jouer 40 min à partir de ma dernière partie. La partie Sniper est moins chiante, enfin !
Le visuel est toujours au top.  Par contre, les gunfights deviennent tendu en mode téléportation. On est très vite submergé. Et c'est fichu robot sont ultra résistant (sauf la tête) !

----------


## 564.3

Parmi d'autres soldes comme l'EGS (toujours pas de catégorie VR ou filtre équivalent) et Humble Store, y a Oculus qui fait les siennes aussi. Mais j'ai pas vu de promos pour leurs jeux phares.

Grosse mise à jour pour Eleven Table Tennis, ils ont fait une refonte de pas mal de choses. À tester.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/488...32457780438124

----------


## 564.3

> Grosse mise à jour pour Eleven Table Tennis, ils ont fait une refonte de pas mal de choses. À tester.
> https://steamcommunity.com/games/488...32457780438124


J'ai essayé cet après-midi, le feeling a l'air effectivement pas mal amélioré. Ils ont aussi rendu l'UI et menus plus propres.
Par contre la nouvelle IA a tendance à faire trop de coups bizarres je trouve, des fois la balle a un méga effet. On peut ajuster finement la difficulté, et c'est quand même appréciable qu'elle soit moins "mécanique".
Toujours pas testé le multi, mais il parait qu'ils ont amélioré la gestion du réseau.

Bon, ça manque toujours d'une campagne ou un truc du genre, à mon gout.

----------


## ExPanda

> unlike before, the AI actually hits the ball with a paddle object. Before, the AI was moving a paddle object that, when contacting the ball (with any part in anyway), would trigger the predetermined launch.


Ah ben voilà pourquoi les effets  de l'IA étaient parfois incompréhensibles.  ::O: 

J'essaie ça cet aprem, ça a l'air d'être de la grosse mise à jour quand même c'est cool.


Edit : Ayé, testé.
Une fois retrouvé comment remettre la position de la raquette correctement, le feeling est effectivement mieux, même si je trouve qu'il faut taper très "droit" quand même.
Pas vu d'énorme différence sur l'IA, à part qu'on comprend un peu mieux ce qu'elle renvoie, sinon ça reste très mécanique. Je trouve pas le menu si clair que ça, les options sont divisées entre les panneaux en haut et en bas et je trouve pas ça toujours logique... Niveau mini-jeux le mode cadrans est devenu plus difficile, le beer pong peut être rigolo deux minutes mais ça a pas un gros intérêt d'y jouer seul, bref ça n'a toujours pas un gros intérêt.  ::ninja:: 

Ça reste une bonne mise à jour car la base du gameplay s'améliore. Le jeu reste vraiment très cool pour taper la balle, mais faut pas attendre plus de profondeur que ça.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je reviens sur Silicon Rising. J'ai enfin pu tester le free locomotion. Le changement est immédiat mais on reste limiter à une petite zone (enfin pas si petite). Par contre, le jeu est vachement dur du fait que les dévs ont abusé sur le nombre de NPC dans la zone sachant que ces NPC spawnent de partout.
Autant, j'ai super galéré en mode TP (le jeu avait alors un air de Time Crisis VR) mais en Free locomotion, ce n'est pas beaucoup mieux. Le pire dans tout ça, c'est que je jouais en Facile. Bon, ce n'est pas aussi punitif que Crisis VRigade et heureusement.

----------


## Hideo

Microprose bosse sur un simulateur de bombardier Coop en VR

----------


## vectra

Microprose
Le retour des nineties  ::love::

----------


## 564.3

> Microprose bosse sur un simulateur de bombardier Coop en VR


Le lien vers leur présentation et images des divers postes
https://www.microprose.com/games/the-mighty-eighth

Ça peut être cool pour changer du sous-marin  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En attendant de recevoir mon HTC Vive Cosmos Elite, j'ai téléchargé la démo d'Iron Man VR sur le store PSVR.
Et bien, les sensations sont pas mal du tout. Ce n'est vraiment pas évident de voler et tirer avec classe. Par contre, les textures sur la zone du tutorial est dégueulasse sur PS4 classique. D'ailleurs, le jeu tourne sur du Unity.
La mission qui suit, est sympa sans plus mais les sensations sont là.

Et puis ça fait tout bizarre de revenir sur un casque filaire. J'avais oublié cette sensation du fil qui t'empêche de bouger librement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

Crisis Vrigade 2 devait sortir en EA d'ici la fin du mois. Comptons sur une quinzaine de plus pour etre sur, y'a toujours blade and sorcery pour passer le temps.

----------


## Hideo

Un apercu des jeux de la VR Game Jam 2020. Y'a des trucs qui ont l'air interessants.

----------


## 564.3

The Wizards - Dark Times est sorti, et leur trailer est bien foutu.




Le gameplay n'a pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup changé depuis le 1, que je n'ai toujours pas fini ni réessayé depuis l'Enhanced Edition. Mais je sens que je vais craquer ce WE, en ayant le 1 et prenant le bundle plus la réduc de lancement ça coute moins de 17€.
Même si le 1 n'était pas le jeu du siècle, une fois qu'on avait pris le coup de main c'était plutôt cool. J'avais arrêté à cause de problème de charge CPU notamment, mais depuis ça a été patché, et de toute façon j'ai changé de CPU.

Pas encore regardé les reviews sur divers sites, si c'est vraiment la cata j'attendrais peut-être un peu.
Edit: UploadVR est plutôt content

Edit2: bon faut être raisonnable quand même... j'aurais pas vraiment le temps d'y jouer ce WE, mais ça me motive pour rejouer au 1er.

----------


## Kohtsaro

Prey : une version en réalité virtuelle à venir ? 

https://www.jeuxactu.com/prey-vr-une...nir-122652.htm

----------


## 564.3

Sinon y a Contractors qui a eu une grosse mise à jour, et pour fêter ça est à 8.36€ (-50%) jusqu'au 8 juin.
Encore un FPS multi qui a l'air pas trop mal foutu. Pas sur que j'y joue beaucoup, mais je me laisserais peut-être tenter pour voir ce qu'ils ont fait.

Dans ceux que j'ai pas il y a Zero Caliber qui me tente un peu plus. Au moins il est supposé y avoir une campagne solo, mais si c'est du même tonneau que A-Tech ça ne casse pas des briques non plus.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Sinon y a Contractors qui a eu une grosse mise à jour, et pour fêter ça est à 8.36€ (-50%) jusqu'au 8 juin.
> Encore un FPS multi qui a l'air pas trop mal foutu. Pas sur que j'y joue beaucoup, mais je me laisserais peut-être tenter pour voir ce qu'ils ont fait.
> 
> Dans ceux que j'ai pas il y a Zero Caliber qui me tente un peu plus. Au moins il est supposé y avoir une campagne solo, mais si c'est du même tonneau que A-Tech ça ne casse pas des briques non plus.


Contractor propose des maps bien plus chiadé que Pavlov et le feeling est tout aussi bon. Après, j'y ai très peu touché.
Sinon, en ce moment, je suis en train de redécouvrir tous mes jeux VR depuis que j'ai migré sur l'HTC Cosmos Elite. Et surtout, je viens de découvrir que le tutorial d'Elite Dangerous a complètement changé et en plus doublé en FR. En tout cas, c'est magnifique !! Et je peux enfin lire correctement le texte.

Par contre, ma GTX 1080 fait vraiment la gueule. Je suis en plein reprojection en permanence.

----------


## vectra

C'est un peu ce que je craignais.
Et pourtant, c'est juste la résol de l'index...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

La définition du Cosmos (2880x1700) est légèrement supérieur à celui de l'Index (2880x1600). Mais par rapport à mon HTC Vive (2160x1200) c'est 88% de pixel en plus !!
Par contre, le Cosmos a un sweetspot affreusement bas alors que le Valve Index est plus important.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est un peu ce que je craignais.
> Et pourtant, c'est juste la résol de l'index...


Le Comos a une résolution un peu plus élevée, mais ça se joue à pas grand chose. En tous cas va falloir tuner les settings.

Ma cible de rendu par défaut est 1756x1952 par œil (avec une GTX 1070), c'est assez rare que je doive passer en dessous. 
De façon optimale il faudrait pouvoir monter plus haut, dans pas mal de jeux ça passerait sans problèmes, mais j'en ressens pas spécialement le besoin pour les tests que j'ai fait.
En tous cas vaut mieux l'afficher sur un écran d'Index que sur un Vive  ::ninja:: 

Dernièrement je me suis mis à ACC, et c'est le premier jeu qui me pose vraiment problème (avec les IA, en solo ça passe). Pour l'instant pour être sur que ça tourne bien j'ai mis 1468x1632, mais je vais affiner les réglages pour remonter ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La définition du Cosmos (2880x1700) est légèrement supérieur à celui de l'Index (2880x1600). Mais par rapport à mon HTC Vive (2160x1200) c'est 88% de pixel en plus !!
> Par contre, le Cosmos a un sweetspot affreusement bas alors que le Valve Index est plus important.


Ah bah tu m'as grillé pour la résolution.
Le sweetspot est moins bon que sur le Vive ?
Bizarre quand même, mais les ingés de chez Valve ont peut être aidé pour le Vive mais pas là.

Pour rappel, la résolution idéale standard est celle de l'écran x1.4, pour que chaque pixel corresponde à au moins un point calculé après transformation correspondant à l'optique. Donc pour l'Index 2016x2240 par œil, considéré comme un sampling à 100% dans SteamVR.
Mais tous les points ne seront pas visibles, 20 à 25% de la cible de rendu ne devraient pas être calculés (ça dépend d'un masque qui dépend de l'optique).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Sur le Vive 2016, ca ne m'avait pas gêner du tout. Vu que le casque était bien coller au visage. Avec le système d'halo comme sur le PSVR, le casque n'est pas forcément bien aligné et a tendance à bouger si on bouge violemment. Pour le moment, je n'ai pas trouver le moyen de bien le mettre tout en étant dans un confort optimal.

J'ai relu les reviews sur le Cosmos Elite, et la plupart précise que c'est le plus confortable des casques HTC. Et pour l'instant, c'est tout le contraire que j'ai. Il me faut certainement du temps d'adaptation.

D'ailleurs, ça s'est passé comment vos changements de casques ? Vous étiez à l'aise dès le début ? En tout cas, étrangement, je ne me souviens pas avoir eu ces désagréments quand j'ai pris le PSVR.

----------


## 564.3

> D'ailleurs, ça s'est passé comment vos changements de casques ? Vous étiez à l'aise dès le début ? En tout cas, étrangement, je ne me souviens pas avoir eu ces désagréments quand j'ai pris le PSVR.


Pour l'Index il m'a fallu un temps d'adaptation et quelques tests pour bien l'ajuster. Mais c'était assez vite plié, en quelques jours j'avais trouvé le réglage optimal que j'utilise encore aujourd'hui.
Avec le strap de base du Vive, il m'a fallu plus de temps, mais je débutais et c'est pas le modèle le plus confortable il parait  ::ninja:: 

J'espère que tu vas trouver une bonne solution pour le Cosmos. Il y en a qui ajoutaient une lanière sur leur WMR pour éviter que ça se ballade.

----------


## Darth

Fait 8 mois que j'ai le rift S et je change encore regulierement la façon de le mettre. Si je joue a pavlov je veux le plus grand champ de vision possible donc je regle l'écran au plus pres de la gueule (un bouton permet de deplacer legerement l'écran plus au moins loin du visage). Sauf que ce reglage proche te fait suer de la gueule comme rarement et ton front est en contact permanent avec une arrete en plastoc qui te tue. Donc après 2h de jeu je remet l'écran au plus loin, je réaligne les straps et la je retrouve un confort de jeu bien plaisant (le fov en moins).

Même ma position de base change régulierement selon mon humeur selon si je l'enfonce plus ou moins sur la tete.

----------


## Pounure

> Contractor propose des maps bien plus chiadé que Pavlov et le feeling est tout aussi bon. Après, j'y ai très peu touché.
> Sinon, en ce moment, je suis en train de redécouvrir tous mes jeux VR depuis que j'ai migré sur l'HTC Cosmos Elite. Et surtout, je viens de découvrir que le tutorial d'Elite Dangerous a complètement changé et en plus doublé en FR. En tout cas, c'est magnifique !! Et je peux enfin lire correctement le texte.
> 
> Par contre, ma GTX 1080 fait vraiment la gueule. Je suis en plein reprojection en permanence.


Je l'avais testé. Il ramait trop sur mon PC, limite injouable. Donc revendu (jai une 1070ti)

----------


## Darth

La maj de blade and sorcery est dispo !

https://store.steampowered.com/newsh...79902982234577

----------


## ExPanda

> D'ailleurs, ça s'est passé comment vos changements de casques ? Vous étiez à l'aise dès le début ? En tout cas, étrangement, je ne me souviens pas avoir eu ces désagréments quand j'ai pris le PSVR.


Non, entre chaque casque il y a eu un petit temps d'adaptation pour moi. L'habitude fait que le moindre changement peut se ressentir, surtout quand on a trouvé LA façon de mettre le casque qui nous va bien, et qu'on passe sur un où il faut recommencer.

----------


## Dicsaw

Garry's Mod en vr, malgré les performances à l'ouest et les bugs, ça laisse apercevoir le potentiel du gmod 2 sous le source 2.  :Vibre: 

Il permet même de jouer à HL2 en vr :




C'est pas idéal mais ça reste rigolo de voir que même en 2004, tout était la pour faire un jeu vr.  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Garry's Mod en vr, malgré les performances à l'ouest et les bugs, ça laisse apercevoir le potentiel du gmod 2 sous le source 2. 
> 
> Il permet même de jouer à HL2 en vr :
> 
> https://youtu.be/lzjRdybF0gU
> 
> C'est pas idéal mais ça reste rigolo de voir que même en 2004, tout était la pour faire un jeu vr.


Il y avait quelques mois, il n'y avait pas le rechargement réaliste des armes. Et pour le pied de biche, fallait appuyer sur la gâchette à l'impacte pour que le jeu prenne en compte le coup. 
Pour info, je ne l'ai pas testé. Le setup pour lancé HL 2 depuis Garry'smod est assez compliqué. Et il me semble même que pour jouer au niveau suivant, fallait passer par la console. Le jeu ne le fait pas automatiquement.

----------


## Dicsaw

Pour les armes il y a quelques packs sur le workshop (notamment ceux labellisés "ArcVR" que j'ai utilisé pour la vidéo) et ce mode de jeu retouche la campagne d'HL2 pour que ce soit plus jouable. T'es pas obligé de passer par la console à chaque fois en ajoutant cette ligne de commande :

vrutil_autostart 1

C'est pas bien compliqué, pratiquement tout se lance avec l'ui du gmod mais ça reste de la bidouille, bien faite mais de la bidouille quand même. J’espère que le mod HL2VR n'est pas mort.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

C'est quand meme tellement plus interessant que le portage d'Alyx en non VR nomdidiou

----------


## Darth

Par contre 15 ans qpres ça me choque toujours que les armes a feu fasse un faible piou piou.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Crisis VRigade 2 est dispo en Early Access. Il y a 3 levels disponible.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vidéo maison :




Le jeu est aussi punitif que le premier. On a droit de se faire toucher que 3 fois et ensuite c'est game over. Par contre, on gagne de la thune pour débloquer des perks et augmenter le nbre de dégats qu'on reçoit avant le gameover.
Le coop n'est pas implémenté. Probablement cet été.

----------


## vectra

Le premier du nom, c'est vraiment une de mes meilleures premières expériences de la VR.
C'est con comme la lune a priori, mais le fait d'être vulnérable oblige vraiment à se baisser, s'accroupir IRL pour s'abriter derrière des obstacles et tirer un peu au jugé en avançant le flingue à découvert. Ca donne vraiment l'impression de faire partie d'une fusillade de l'arme fatale 17, mais malheureusement sans les équipiers à coordonner vu que l'IA alliée se fait dézinguer de suite.

Je vois sur la screencap des gestures: j'espère que l'IA saura les suivre pour organiser des couvertures et des revers, et surtout pas faire les lemmings dès l'ouverture de la scène.

----------


## Darth

J'ai banqué, on verra bien quand j'aurais le temps de jouer.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

A priori ya des soucis de positionnement de la main  ::(:  Vous pouvez me faire un retour a ce niveau? (voir si je casque également)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> A priori ya des soucis de positionnement de la main  Vous pouvez me faire un retour a ce niveau? (voir si je casque également)


Pas l'impression. Par contre, le jeu vient de recevoir un patch.

----------


## eeepc35



----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Pas l'impression. Par contre, le jeu vient de recevoir un patch.


https://steamcommunity.com/app/10661...0207950077997/

A priori, certains ressentent ca, que ca soit avec un Index, un Oculus et même des WMR.

----------


## 564.3

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC8pzvkfQrU


Ah cool pour la version PC de Paper Beast  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A priori, certains ressentent ca, que ca soit avec un Index, un Oculus et même des WMR.


Ouais les histoires d'angles ça dépend des gens aussi… Vaut mieux que ça soit réglable, dans le doute.

Je galère toujours dans Crisis VRigade 1, pas réussi à prendre le coup de main sur mes quelques essais. Même si j'ai commence à me mettre à la technique de base qui est d'arroser au jugé et de pas trainer. Je vais essayer de le finir avant de passer au 2, quand même…

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je n'ai jamais finit le premier  ::P:  Toujours coincé à la première mission. Apparemment, il est plus simple en coop tant qu'on n'est pas en Hell Mode.

----------


## 564.3

> Je n'ai jamais finit le premier  Toujours coincé à la première mission. Apparemment, il est plus simple en coop tant qu'on n'est pas en Hell Mode.


Euh j'avais essayé en coop avec Darth, et quand on est le 2e joueur on a tendance à être plus à découvert de base et on se fait défoncer rapidos.
Ça n'avait pas l'air plus facile, sauf si le 1er joueur continue en solo ensuite. Dans ce cas le 2e joueur aide au début du run mieux qu'une IA, puis fini par se faire défoncer pour la bonne cause, du genre "continues sans moi, que mon sacrifice ne soit pas vain"  :Emo: 

Darth maitrise mieux tous les FPS que moi et l'avait déjà torché en solo, mais ça n'a pas suffi à compenser pour qu'on arrive au bout à deux  ::ninja:: 
Bon, en insistant et en faisant plus de repérage ça serait ptet passé.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Il me semble qu'on peut y jouer à 3.

----------


## 564.3

> Il me semble qu'on peut y jouer à 3.


Ouaip pas essayé à 3, faut voir où le dernier est placé et peut-être mettre le meilleur en 2e.
Enfin j'ai pas beaucoup insisté sur ce jeu, trop de trucs à faire…

----------


## Darth

> Euh j'avais essayé en coop avec Darth, et quand on est le 2e joueur on a tendance à être plus à découvert de base et on se fait défoncer rapidos.
> Ça n'avait pas l'air plus facile, sauf si le 1er joueur continue en solo ensuite. Dans ce cas le 2e joueur aide au début du run mieux qu'une IA, puis fini par se faire défoncer pour la bonne cause, du genre "continues sans moi, que mon sacrifice ne soit pas vain" 
> 
> Darth maitrise mieux tous les FPS que moi et l'avait déjà torché en solo, mais ça n'a pas suffi à compenser pour qu'on arrive au bout à deux 
> Bon, en insistant et en faisant plus de repérage ça serait ptet passé.


Je l'ai pas fini malheureusement, mais clairement le jeu est une pute pour le 2eme joueur. Une fois sur deux tu spawns au milieu du combat avec un cover taille post it. Ca enleve tout le fun du jeu et de la coop.

----------


## Dicsaw

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC8pzvkfQrU


C'est mignon  :Emo:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, Crisis VRigade 2 devient plus simple du moins sur la première mission avec la visée laser. Le hic, c'est qu'il faut farmer comme un porc pour avoir la thune pour la débloquer et aussi s'acheter des points de vies. Et malheureusement, les dévs ont fait en sorte que se soit à usage unique pour la prochaine partie. 
Du coup, si on meurt ou qu'on relance le jeu, il faudra re-acheter la perk. 

Le début de la mission 2 est totalement déséquilibré. On est carrément à découvert. Je me suis fait touché 3 fois d'affiler en à peine 3 sec.

----------


## 564.3

> Le début de la mission 2 est totalement déséquilibré. On est carrément à découvert. Je me suis fait touché 3 fois d'affiler en à peine 3 sec.


Merci pour le retours, je crois que je vais déjà tenter de finir le 1  ::ninja:: 

D'un autre coté la dernière mise à jour de Quake VR me fait bien envie aussi, maintenant on peut bouger les doigts  ::o: 
Bon surtout il y a du multi, des bots et divers autres ajouts.





Et un teaser de Wraith: The Oblivion - Afterlife qui sortira on ne sait quand, avec un concept et un univers qui ont l'air plutôt cools, même si ça risque d'être trop flippant pour pas mal de monde.







> Wraith: The Oblivion - Afterlife is a VR horror game set in the World of Darkness, and the next title coming from us at Fast Travel Games. Afterlife shares the same universe as Vampire: The Masquerade and Werewolf: The Apocalypse, where monsters live among us. For the first time ever, enter the World of Darkness in VR and play from the perspective of a Wraith.


Par des vétérans de la VR qui ont notamment fait Apex Construct, que j'avais bien aimé même si c'était pas le jeu du siècle. Il manquait quelque chose pour que ce soit excellent, mais il était bien fini et plaisant à parcourir, l'univers atypique et bien rendu.
Bref, s'ils ne se ratent pas ça me hype bien tout ça, surtout si c'est plus orienté exploration / narration (ref RoadToVR). Dans Apex Construct c'était un peu trop répétitif par moment, là ça devrait mieux passer (genre de jeu plus court / dense, en général… pas de remplissage à base de combats).

----------


## ifrit3

Quand John Carmack évoquait Quake en VR ça me faisait rêver en 2012. Maintenant que j'ai mon casque j'imagine plutôt recouvrir mon salon de vomis en voyant ça.

----------


## Pounure

ya ARK de gratuit sur Epic games.

je l'ai lancé, et il ma lancé l'oculus store : je pense qu'il est jouable en VR!

----------


## Darth

Va gerber en chevauchant un ptero. Le jeu est de base tellement pas opti que 4 ans apres la release on arrive toujours au niveau graphique du trailer.
Meme avec une 2080ti t'auras pas le framerate pour de la vr sans insta gerbe. Ou alors en 640*480 par oeil

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> ya ARK de gratuit sur Epic games.
> 
> je l'ai lancé, et il ma lancé l'oculus store : je pense qu'il est jouable en VR!


Ca peut aussi bien être un bug. Et c'est assez commun sur les jeux sous Unreal Engine, où les dévs ne font pas attention que leur jeu fait démarrer SteamVR alors que c'est un jeu qui se joue sur écran classique.

----------


## 564.3

Le truc en VR pour ARK c'est une sorte de musée/zoo avec les assets du jeu: ARK Park.

Edit: j'avais retenu que l'aspect zoo, mais y a aussi des phases de shoot et crafting.
Ça n'avait pas eu de bonnes reviews à l'époque: https://vrgamecritic.com/game/ark-park
Et c'est indépendant du jeu offert sur l'EGS.

----------


## Icko

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un oculus rift s que je voulait depuis le début du confinement (acheté à la fnac en ligne ), je suis joie ! Le petit robot etc c'est tout choupi, et pas de motion sickness pour moi ( heureusement vu le prix )
J'ai joué a beat sabers c'est bien sympa. Je sais que vous avez tout plein de liste que je vais dévoré.
Il y a t'il un jeu fournis dans l'oculus home ?

Ah oui et un jeu d'horreur à me conseiller ? Pas trop pour le gameplay mais plus ambiance etc pour faire flipper tout mes amis, je n'y jouerait même pas j'aurais bien trop les foies

----------


## nodulle

> Il y a t'il un jeu fournis dans l'oculus home ?


Il y a des petits trucs gratuits oui, mais depuis qu'ils ont supprimés la catégorie "Gratuit" il faut fouiller pour les trouver.  ::|:  Si c'est pas exclusif au store vaut mieux passer par Steam, bien plus pratique.  :;):

----------


## Hideo

> Ah oui et un jeu d'horreur à me conseiller ? Pas trop pour le gameplay mais plus ambiance etc pour faire flipper tout mes amis, je n'y jouerait même pas j'aurais bien trop les foies


Ca depend dans quel mood tu veux faire test tes potes mais si vous voulez "faire" un jeu a plusieurs je vous conseille de Duck Seasons et a chaque niveau in game vous faites tourner le casque. 
La partie Duck Hunt est simple et est parfaite pour faire tester la VR a des gens et la partie flip s'accentue au fur et a mesure que vous avancez. Comptez deux heures pour boucler un premier run. 
Y'a plein de fins différentes (7 ou 8) on y rejoue sans difficulté. Perso a la fin je chiais un peu dans mon froc, je me considere comme une lopette de niveau intermédiaire.

----------


## Icko

Il y a de l'orage chez moi, je risque de rentrer dans le jeu pour de vrai si la foudre frappe ma maison ?

Merci pour les recos, je vais fouiller yt pour voire les jeux d'horreur pas chère voire des expériences gratuites.
J'ai installé steam vr, je suis bien trop excité

----------


## vectra

> J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un oculus rift s que je voulait depuis le début du confinement (acheté à la fnac en ligne ), je suis joie ! Le petit robot etc c'est tout choupi, et pas de motion sickness pour moi ( heureusement vu le prix )
> J'ai joué a beat sabers c'est bien sympa. Je sais que vous avez tout plein de liste que je vais dévoré.
> Il y a t'il un jeu fournis dans l'oculus home ?
> 
> Ah oui et un jeu d'horreur à me conseiller ? Pas trop pour le gameplay mais plus ambiance etc pour faire flipper tout mes amis, je n'y jouerait même pas j'aurais bien trop les foies


Sinon, Robo Recall, Half-Life: Alyx, Asgard's wrath, The Walking Dead ou Lone Echo devraient être à coup sûr en mesure de te ravir, même si ils ne sont pas donnés.
Je pense que les jeux d'horreur sont pas du même acabit que ceux qu'on trouve dans le top10. Y'a aussi _5 nights at machin_ qui possède une version VR qui a l'air d'un bon niveau.

----------


## Kaede

On doit pouvoir classer Hellblade dans la catégorie "horreur" (attention les versions VR et non VR sont 2 "jeux" séparés, comprendre : à acheter séparément).

----------


## Icko

Après j'ai un pc basique : rysen 2600x, 16gb ddr4, gtx 1060 6g : Les jeux comme Half Life, et surtout Hellblade ( qui pour l'avoir fait est vraiment très beau) tourneront convenablement ? 
Ah et sinon Lone Echo m'as fait un wahou et je me suis sentis pas en équilibre, là j'ai sentis du "motion sickness" après une bonne vingtaine de minutes.

----------


## Baalim

> Ca peut aussi bien être un bug. Et c'est assez commun sur les jeux sous Unreal Engine, où les dévs ne font pas attention que leur jeu fait démarrer SteamVR alors que c'est un jeu qui se joue sur écran classique.


C'est le cas et c'est bien relou.

----------


## ExPanda

> Ah et sinon Lone Echo m'as fait un wahou et je me suis sentis pas en équilibre, là j'ai sentis du "motion sickness" après une bonne vingtaine de minutes.


J'ai commencé à être malade sur ce jeu dès la première minute. A force de m'habituer à la VR ça passait de mieux en mieux et j'ai pu faire le jeu tranquillement, ça commence plutôt bien pour toi du coup.  ::P: 

Sinon conseil habituel qu'on donne à tout nouveau venu en VR, fais une pause dès que tu commences à sentir un début de motion sickness. Si tu insistes en te sentant pas bien tu risques d'avoir du mal à t'en remettre rapidement, et ça sera pas forcément évident de t'y replonger. Avec une pause dès les premiers signes tu repartiras frais comme un gardon et ça sera plus facile de t'habituer sur la longueur.  :;): 

Edit : Et bienvenue.  ::):

----------


## Icko

> J'ai commencé à être malade sur ce jeu dès la première minute. A force de m'habituer à la VR ça passait de mieux en mieux et j'ai pu faire le jeu tranquillement, ça commence plutôt bien pour toi du coup. 
> 
> Sinon conseil habituel qu'on donne à tout nouveau venu en VR, fais une pause dès que tu commences à sentir un début de motion sickness. Si tu insistes en te sentant pas bien tu risques d'avoir du mal à t'en remettre rapidement, et ça sera pas forcément évident de t'y replonger. Avec une pause dès les premiers signes tu repartiras frais comme un gardon et ça sera plus facile de t'habituer sur la longueur. 
> 
> Edit : Et bienvenue.


Merci ! Je pense suivre ton conseil, le seul défaut que je trouve pour l'instant c'est que je met bien 5 minutes à régler mon casque, la netteté.Sinon j'ai testé le Steam labs, c'est bien sympa cinq minutes. Et j'aurais bien voulu le toutou après avoir enlever le casque  ::(:  Ah et sinon il y aurait un jeu "fitness", faut que je trouve un jeu de sport collectif : pas fan de baseball mais je pense qu'il s'y prête parfaitement

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hot Squat 1 et 2, Sparc, Creed, Sprint Vector, Racket Fury, Racket Nx

----------


## 564.3

> Hot Squat 1 et 2, Sparc, Creed, Sprint Vector, Racket Fury, Racket Nx


Mes préférés sont BoxVR (pas vraiment de la boxe malgré le nom) et Beat Saber.
Comme jeu de boxe il y aussi Thrill of the Fight, plus "simu" que Creed, sans limite artificielle de combo c'est ton cardio qui limite  ::ninja:: 

Après ça dépend toujours de la façon dont on joue, voir aussi https://vrhealth.institute/
Il y a des vieux jeux du genre Audioshield qui ont assez mal vieilli.

Sinon Holopoint doit rester plutôt sympa, dans le genre tir à l'arc + esquive à enchainer des vagues de cibles dans un dojo. Y a pas vraiment de remplaçant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Rien à voir (quoique, c'est assez physique aussi), mais je sens que je vais me relancer quelques heures de Boneworks avec le prochain update.

Ça reste un jeu déconseillé aux débutants ou personnes sensibles à la cinétose, à cause du moteur physique qui entraine des mouvements de caméra bizarres ou non souhaités. Sans compter les risques de tout péter dans la pièce IRL.

----------


## Kaede

> Après ça dépend toujours de la façon dont on joue, voir aussi https://vrhealth.institute/


J'ai vu ce site, il y a des mesures mais je ne comprends pas comment ça peut comparer Beat Saber à un match de tennis (??), mesures à l'appui. Je ne vois pas comment c'est possible.
Dans Beat Saber, la façon optimale de jouer est de bouger peu, sur pas mal de chansons c'est 75% les poignets, 20% les bras et 5% (quand c'est pas 0%) les jambes - en terme d'importance à leur accorder pour être précis et efficace.
La plupart des chansons ne font pas bouger les jambes dans tous les sens, et ne demandent pas non plus de mouvements de bras amples (patterns gauche-droite-gauche etc. dans les coins).
Perso je n'ai jamais été essouflé en jouant à Beat Saber, pourtant je ne suis pas un athlète, et j'ai un petit niveau au jeu (je passe quelques Expert+ officielles, en star rating je suis entre 4 et 4.5).
tl;dr : je suis le seul que cette comparaison Beat Saber VS match de tennis fait tiquer ?

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai vu ce site, il y a des mesures mais je ne comprends pas comment ça peut comparer Beat Saber à un match de tennis (??), mesures à l'appui. Je ne vois pas comment c'est possible.
> Dans Beat Saber, la façon optimale de jouer est de bouger peu, sur pas mal de chansons c'est 75% les poignets, 20% les bras et 5% (quand c'est pas 0%) les jambes - en terme d'importance à leur accorder pour être précis et efficace.
> La plupart des chansons ne font pas bouger les jambes dans tous les sens, et ne demandent pas non plus de mouvements de bras amples (patterns gauche-droite-gauche etc. dans les coins).
> Perso je n'ai jamais été essouflé en jouant à Beat Saber, pourtant je ne suis pas un athlète, et j'ai un petit niveau au jeu (je passe quelques Expert+ officielles, en star rating je suis entre 4 et 4.5).
> tl;dr : je suis le seul que cette comparaison Beat Saber VS match de tennis fait tiquer ?


C'est pas un match de tennis, mais la consommation énergétique de la même durée de tennis selon des tableaux de référence "équivalent métabolique". Il n'y a rien concernant l'aspect musculaire.
Quelqu'un qui ne renvoie pas la balle s'il doit faire plus de 2 pas et ensuite va la chercher à 2 à l'heure n'aura pas une grande dépense énergétique non plus.

Ouais je sais que la façon optimale de jouer est d'éviter de bouger, mais y en a qui préfèrent foutre de bons coups de sabre dans des cubes plutôt que jouer de la tapette à mouche. Ça dépend si le but c'est de se défouler en éclatant des trucs (en jouant proprement quand même) ou de faire un tricot parfait (optimiser selon l'algo).
Donc je commence à transpirer au bout de quelques morceaux et j'arrête au bout de 30 min avec de petites pauses parce que je transpire trop et je commence à bien fatiguer. À part ça je fais pas beaucoup de cardio non plus, même si je fais du sport par ailleurs.

Le défaut du site c'est qu'ils ne font pas assez de mesures, ou ne les publient pas toutes.

----------


## Kaede

> C'est pas un match de tennis, mais la consommation énergétique de la même durée de tennis selon des tableaux de référence "équivalent métabolique". Il n'y a rien concernant l'aspect musculaire.
> Quelqu'un qui ne renvoie pas la balle s'il doit faire plus de 2 pas et ensuite va la chercher à 2 à l'heure n'aura pas une grande dépense énergétique non plus.


Intuitivement j'aurais tendance à penser que l'aspect musculaire et énergétique sont assez liés, quand même ?
Et surtout, autant tu peux (j'irais presque dire "tu dois", plus on joue des chansons difficiles et rapides, moins on a le choix) jouer en minimisant les mouvements à Beat Saber sur 90% des songs, autant c'est pas possible au tennis sur une partie normale, si tu n'es pas sur la balle, tu ne la touches pas, et rien que pour renvoyer la balle, il faut donner de "bonnes" frappes.

----------


## 564.3

> Intuitivement j'aurais tendance à penser que l'aspect musculaire et énergétique sont assez liés, quand même ?
> Et surtout, autant tu peux (j'irais presque dire "tu dois", plus on joue des chansons difficiles et rapides, moins on a le choix) jouer en minimisant les mouvements à Beat Saber sur 90% des songs, autant c'est pas possible au tennis sur une partie normale, si tu n'es pas sur la balle, tu ne la touches pas, et rien que pour renvoyer la balle, il faut donner de "bonnes" frappes.


Disons qu'ils y a différents efforts musculaires, mais ouais l'énergie est cramée pour bouger.
Après les mecs ne se posent pas de questions sur où ça va et comment les muscles travaillent, ils mesurent simplement la dépense énergétique.

Pour les tables de référence de MET, il y en a pas mal ici et là et ils en utilisent une comme référence.
Souvent il y a des distinctions sur comment on pratique, par exemple pour de la marche ou de la course. Pour le tennis et pour Beat Saber ça doit être pareil.
C'est aussi pour ça que je joue rarement en expert+, ça m'agace de devoir faire du tricot.

Par exemple https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metabo...ask#Activities

----------


## ifrit3

> Après j'ai un pc basique : rysen 2600x, 16gb ddr4, gtx 1060 6g : Les jeux comme Half Life, et surtout Hellblade ( qui pour l'avoir fait est vraiment très beau) tourneront convenablement ?


Je n'ai pas encore HLA mais je me suis renseigné vu que je possède également une gtx 1060 6go et un Quest. De ce que j'ai lu, tous le jeu tourne sans problème à condition de jouer en LOW avec une résolution à 100% ou en medium avec résolution à 70%.
Cela dit, je trouve qu'on s'en sort plutôt bien pour une carte graphique qui vient de fêter ses 4 ans.

----------


## Icko

J'ai trouvé le jeu de sport, *BOXVR* : je suis en sueur, surtout de la tête. J'ai fait 16 min c'était chaud. Mais il me plait bien, je ferais une petite séance tous les jours  ::): 

Edit : Pour contribué au débat sur l'aspect dépense physique ressenti boxvr ne boxe pas dans la même catégorie que Beat Saber où je rejoint Kaede sur son avis. On ne bouge pas trop. Je pense que plusieurs sessions régulière sur du "fitness game" me fera avant tout un cul d'acier. Digne d'une instagrameuse. J'ai hâte

Edit 2 : https://vrhealth.institute/ ce site est super merci !

----------


## darkvador

Il y a *Ohshape* qui permet de faire de l'exercice et dans lequel comme pour BeatSaber on peut trouver plein de chansons à rajouter.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai trouvé le jeu de sport, *BOXVR* : je suis en sueur, surtout de la tête. J'ai fait 16 min c'était chaud. Mais il me plait bien, je ferais une petite séance tous les jours 
> 
> Edit : Pour contribué au débat sur l'aspect dépense physique ressenti boxvr ne boxe pas dans la même catégorie que Beat Saber où je rejoint Kaede sur son avis. On ne bouge pas trop. Je pense que plusieurs sessions régulière sur du "fitness game" me fera avant tout un cul d'acier. Digne d'une instagrameuse. J'ai hâte


À une époque je jouais pas mal à BoxVR, en alternant avec Beat Saber. Il y a moyen de tout gruger pour optimiser aussi, pas assez de points de tracking  ::ninja:: 
Les séquences sont souvent plus physiques et mieux équilibrées que Beat Saber si on les fait bien. Mais c'est quand même moins fun.
Faudrait que je le relance un de ces 4, pour voir ce qui a changé. Mais c'est de moins en moins la saison pour ce genre de choses…

Disons qu'entre les deux ça dépend du design des séquences et comment on les fait, vu que c'est en gros les même mouvements (plus varié et moins dirigiste dans Beat Saber). Après BoxVR vise clairement l'exercice, donc c'est rythmé pour avec des séquences à thème assez explicites.

----------


## eeepc35

Le prochain Rogue Squadron de EA, sortie ctobre, sera compatible VR.

----------


## 564.3

> Le prochain Rogue Squadron de EA, sortie ctobre, sera compatible VR.


Ouais c'est bien cool ça, j'espère que la campagne solo sera bien…

----------


## FixB

Oh please, please, please... Un X-Wing Alliance moderne en VR  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## nodulle

J'avais testé Song Beater: Quite My Tempo! il y a quelques mois quand ils avaient fait un weekend gratuit. Et je l'avais trouvé plus fun que BoxVR mais pas encore assez pour que je l'achète. Je l'ai également trouvé plus varié que BoxVR que je trouve au final affreusement répétitif. Il possède plus de mod de jeu. Un point intéressant c'est qu'il supporte le même format que les niveaux custom de Beat Saber.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vivement Vendredi pour en savoir plus sur ce Star Wars Squadrons !! Surtout, ce que donne le jeu en VR (solo ou multi ou les deux)

----------


## septicflesh

> Vivement Vendredi pour en savoir plus sur ce Star Wars Squadrons !! Surtout, ce que donne le jeu en VR (solo ou multi ou les deux)


en vrai la mission du battlefront 1 sur ps4 en vr etait vraiment chouette, perso j'ai pleine confiance pour cette opus ^^

----------


## Icko

> À une époque je jouais pas mal à BoxVR, en alternant avec Beat Saber. Il y a moyen de tout gruger pour optimiser aussi, pas assez de points de tracking 
> Les séquences sont souvent plus physiques et mieux équilibrées que Beat Saber si on les fait bien. Mais c'est quand même moins fun.
> Faudrait que je le relance un de ces 4, pour voir ce qui a changé. Mais c'est de moins en moins la saison pour ce genre de choses…
> 
> Disons qu'entre les deux ça dépend du design des séquences et comment on les fait, vu que c'est en gros les même mouvements (plus varié et moins dirigiste dans Beat Saber). Après BoxVR vise clairement l'exercice, donc c'est rythmé pour avec des séquences à thème assez explicites.





> J'avais testé Song Beater: Quite My Tempo! il y a quelques mois quand ils avaient fait un weekend gratuit. Et je l'avais trouvé plus fun que BoxVR mais pas encore assez pour que je l'achète. Je l'ai également trouvé plus varié que BoxVR que je trouve au final affreusement répétitif.


Je suis entièrement d'accord, le fun n'existe pas dans Box Vr et ai répétitif (j'en suis à deux jours de programme c'est dire...) et je ne le fait pas pour l'optimisé je veut souffrir alors j'essaye de "muscler mon jeu" cf Aimé Jacquet. Je le vois comme une petite séance cardio/cul. Pour l'efficacité je devrais mettre des poids sur mes poignets mais je n'ai pas confiance dans le "guardian" et encore moins en moi pour survivre d'un AVC.

Et quand je lance Beat Saber, c'est pour m'amuser c'est nettement plus marrant.

----------


## 564.3

Boh j'irais pas juste là, c'est toujours plaisant de réussir une séquence parfaite en mettant pas mal d'énergie dans les mouvements.
Par contre j'aimais pas trop leurs séries marathon, une fois que j'avais fait celles < ~15 minutes je commençais un peu à tourner en rond sur mes préférées.
D'un autre coté je fais un peu pareil Beat Saber, mais c'est plus facile de varier ou faire un peu de découverte si on a envie.

D'ailleurs il y en a qui font peut-être des morceaux plus "sport", un peu dans l'idée de FitBeat, avec plein de mouvement et de squats.
J'avais enregistré un run en expert, mais à force de vouloir faire un perfect j'optimise trop, surtout quand c'est la 5e tentative d'affilée où je rate un cube à la con  :Boom: 
J'avais tendance à rester accroupi pour certains passages où on a largement le temps de remonter par exemple, je le passe plus proprement maintenant. Mais il y a quand même trop de pièges pour pouvoir faire tous les mouvements à fond.

----------


## Kaede

> J'avais tendance à rester accroupi pour certains passages où on a largement le temps de remonter par exemple, je le passe plus proprement maintenant.


Pareil sur FitBeat et quelques autres, pour moi. Les flexions complètes, c'est lent et ça fatigue beaucoup pour une efficacité à priori pas beaucoup plus élevée  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Pareil sur FitBeat et quelques autres, pour moi. Les flexions complètes, c'est lent et ça fatigue beaucoup pour une efficacité à priori pas beaucoup plus élevée


Je parlais de se lever et se rebaisser selon le timing des obstacles. Genre à un moment y en a 2 proches puis 2 proches, dans la vidéo je suis resté accroupi plutôt que remonter quelques secondes au milieu (en hésitant un peu d'ailleurs), alors que normalement il y a le temps de remonter.

Sinon ouais, y a pas mal de marge d'optimisation en baissant surtout la tête plutôt que fléchir les jambes. Comme l'histoire des coups de poignets, j'évite de faire ça.

Pour parler d'autre chose, y a un jeu de bricolage qui fait le buzz sur Reddit en ce moment (discussions de devs concernant des détails techniques surtout, dans le top thread).


On dirait qu'ils ont eu des problèmes d'encodage ou de framerate dans leur trailer, sinon c'est plutôt cool comme concept.

----------


## Hideo

Plein de demo VR pour le Steam Game Festival. 

Un peu dommage que ca soit planque dans le dernier onglet.

Y'a des trucs qui ont l'air cool. Blunt Force, Balsa...

----------


## Icko

Auriez vous un jeu de course jouable au pad (je pense pas que les controllers soient fait pour bien jouer à ce genre) ne demandant pas une grosse config et fluide ? J'ai Forza Horizon sur xbox game pass et Dirt 2 mais j'ai bien peur que les specs requis pour bien joué soit trop hautes..

Edit : Forza Horizon n'est pas dispo en vr

----------


## vectra

Dirt Rally est très bien en VR, et beaucoup plus léger que le 2 semble-t-il.
Ca vaut la peine d'avoir un volant pour jouer à ce genre de jeux qui rendent étonnamment bien.

----------


## Icko

Je vais attendre un peu pour le volant, se sera mon prochain gros achat avec une nouvelle cg d’ici la fin de l'année. Sinon No man's Sky ne se lance pas en vr il me propose l'option au démarrage mais après il me lance steam vr et nada... D'ailleurs c'est bien embêtant d'avoir deux "homes"...

----------


## vectra

Je veux pas dire de bêtises mais Dirt Rally est réputé jouable au pad, bien qu'on rate pas mal en immersion.

Le jeu est régulièrement gratos, et surtout c'est une gemme oubliée de la VR. Portage simple mais proche de la perfection, contenu impossible à épuiser, DLCs à foison: ça fait partie des jeux qui offrent une durée de vie illimitée et de qualitay aux casqueurs.

Les jeux desktop avec mode VR sont souvent de belles arnaques ou de grosses déceptions (Redout, au pad), mais là non. Du tout.

J'avais cherché des petits jeux de bagnole rigolos à jouer en VR, genre arcade pas trop prise de tête, karting & co: je suis vite reparti broucouille comme on dit. Et ouais, finalement, Dirt casse la baraque. Dans un autre genre, mais quand-même. J'avais testé un jeu de simu de kart qui s'est avéré bien pénible, et presque impossible à jouer au pad. Entretemps, y'a un jeu arcade de qualité correcte qui semble être sorti sur l'Oculus Store: jamais essayé en fin de compte, mais je pense qu'il ne nécessite pas de volant.

----------


## Icko

Merci pour ta réponse ! Alors j'ai téléchargé Dirt 2 grâce au xboxpass, il est bien lourd (109go) J'espère qu'il ne nécessite pas de rentré dans les fichiers du jeu pour joué en VR car c'est impossible d'y accéder lorsqu'on passe par l'application xbox. D’ailleurs c'est le gros point noir de l'abo, impossible de modé son jeu par exemple. Si quelqu'un me dit qu'il peut alors là je veut bien savoir comment !!!

----------


## 564.3

On est pas mal à jouer à DR2 en VR dans le topic dédié, et pas mal à jouer au pad: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=120488
Par contre il est beaucoup plus gourmand en ressources que le 1.
Idem pour ACC vs AC.
Dans ces deux j'ai forcé la reprojection (45 fps calculées et 45 bricolés pour 90 affichées) et diminué les graphismes quasi au min. Souvent c'est gâché, mais faut avoir une bonne marge de sécurité pour éviter de perdre des frames au mauvais moment.
En gros je privilégie la netteté de l'image et le framerate constant aux détails visuels.

Autant à DR2 je suis plus à l'aise/performant au pad (disons que ça a du pour et du contre), autant ACC je n'y joue qu'au volant (plus agréable et perfs équivalentes).

Je pense que pour DR2  ça dépend du niveau. Quand on connait bien le tracé et la voiture on doit être plus performant au volant (conduite plus fine et souple), mais quand on passe son temps à se faire peur vaut mieux pouvoir donner des coups de volant dans tous les sens en bougeant le pouce de 1cm, notamment pour retourner sur la piste  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Plein de demo VR pour le Steam Game Festival. 
> 
> Un peu dommage que ca soit planque dans le dernier onglet.
> 
> Y'a des trucs qui ont l'air cool. Blunt Force, Balsa...


Faut se méfier, y a des jeux qui ne supportent pas la VR, Balsa Flight Simulator notamment.
C'était le projet à la base, mais ça a été mis de coté pour l'instant. Et il y a encore pas mal de boulot pour que le jeu soit fini, pour ce que j'y ai joué… enfin on peut déjà bien se marrer.

----------


## nodulle

C'est pas vraiment un jeu mais Jean-Michel Jarre sera en concert en réalité virtuelle via VRChat dimanche pour la fête de la musique à 21h15.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est pas vraiment un jeu mais Jean-Michel Jarre sera en concert en réalité virtuelle via VRChat dimanche pour la fête de la musique à 21h15.


Mouais, ça a l'air d'être au mieux de la vidéo 360° dans un monde VR Chat custom, mais je me plante peut-être. En tous cas la boite qui est derrière propose ce genre de chose en général via leur appli maison, et ça sera diffusé sur pas mal de supports différents.

Ca m'aurait semblé mieux de faire ça dans Wave, que je n'ai toujours pas vraiment testé. Mais ça n'est conçu pour être multi-support comme ça.

----------


## nodulle

> Mouais, ça a l'air d'être au mieux de la vidéo 360° dans un monde VR Chat custom, mais je me plante peut-être.


C'est pas trop ce qu'ils ont l'air de sous-entendre dans l'article ou sur le site de VRrOOm. Mais à voir, j'essaierai d'y aller si j'y pense. En espérant qu'ils aient prévu des serveurs en conséquence, Jean Mich' est un habitué du record du monde du nombre de spectateur.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> C'est pas trop ce qu'ils ont l'air de sous-entendre dans l'article ou sur le site de VRrOOm. Mais à voir, j'essaierai d'y aller si j'y pense. En espérant qu'ils aient prévu des serveurs en conséquence, Jean Mich' est un habitué du record du monde du nombre de spectateur.


Ouais je me suis un peu trop basé sur leur portfolio, ils vont peut-être tenter quelque chose de nouveau. Enfin je n'avais jamais vu faire ça dans VRChat, mais je n'ai peut-être pas bien suivi.
Après ça doit gérer les instances à la base, et il y a peut-être ce qu'il faut pour faire un montage en temps réel de plusieurs points de vue préparés à l'avance.
Mais l'infra est assez solide je suppose, avec les pics qu'ils ont déjà eu.

----------


## 564.3

> Ca m'aurait semblé mieux de faire ça dans Wave, que je n'ai toujours pas vraiment testé. Mais ça n'est conçu pour être multi-support comme ça.


Bon en fait si, c'est multi-support, et c'est un peu normal quand même. Par contre la version 3D est limitée à la VR PC, pas utilisable sur Quest (hors streaming PC) et écran.
Je crois que ça avait déjà été annoncé, mais j'ai vu ça parce qu'ils reparlent de leur diffusion de John Legend le 25 juin.
https://www.roadtovr.com/john-legend-wave-concert-june/
Je connaissais de nom, mais ça a l'air surtout d'être de la pop sentimentale (si ce genre s'appelle comme ça).
La techno de Wave est bien éprouvée en tous cas, et spécialisée pour les concerts. Mais VRrOOm est une boite française, c'est normal que ce soit privilégié dans ce cadre. En tous cas je me demande ce que ça va donner, même si j'ai des doutes que je serais motivé pour tester en personne le moment venu plutôt que d'éclater des têtes à la masse dans B&S  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

Personne n'a regardé la conférence d'Upload VR il y a deux jours ? Il y a des choses intéressantes ? J'y pensai plus...  ::unsure::

----------


## 564.3

> Personne n'a regardé la conférence d'Upload VR il y a deux jours ? Il y a des choses intéressantes ? J'y pensai plus...


J'ai du rater la moitié et vaguement suivi le reste en faisant autre chose.
En gros rien ne m'a hypé un max parmi les nouveaux jeux, et quelques infos en plus sur des trucs qui étaient déjà annoncés.
Il y a une liste des sujets sur https://uploadvr.com/vr-showcase-2020-every-reveal/

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, c'est fait. Star Wars Squadron propose 2 campagne solo, y a de la gestion d'énergie comme dans X Wing Alliance. On peut jouer en coop sur un mode de jeu.

----------


## Hideo

:Bave:

----------


## ExPanda

VR confirmée sur PC ?
Ça me motiverait limite à choper un joystick et me mettre aux simus de vol.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> VR confirmée sur PC ?
> Ça me motiverait limite à choper un joystick et me mettre aux simus de vol.


Oui :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ARS_Squadrons/

----------


## Pounure

> VR confirmée sur PC ?
> Ça me motiverait limite à choper un joystick et me mettre aux simus de vol.


Bonne idée ca
ya quoi comme jeux sympa en simu avec un joystick? :D

----------


## ExPanda

> Oui :
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ARS_Squadrons/


Mais fallait répondre non, pour pas me tenter.  :Emo:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Bonne idée ca
> ya quoi comme jeux sympa en simu avec un joystick? :D


*
Elite Dangerous. Et également the House of the Dying Sun*, qui n'est pas vraiment simu mais pas vraiment arcade non plus. Un bon mix, jouable au stick ou avec un bête pad xbox.

----------


## nodulle

> Bonne idée ca
> ya quoi comme jeux sympa en simu avec un joystick? :D


Il y a Star Citi  :Baffe:  ..zZzeen !



 ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Bonne idée ca
> ya quoi comme jeux sympa en simu avec un joystick? :D


Si c'est pas spécialement dans l'espace, il y a notamment X-Plane, DCS et IL2.
Et peut-être FS2020 en 2021 ou 2022  ::ninja:: 

J'ai surtout joué à IL2 et Elite Dangerous.
Pour DCS j'ai testé la version gratos, mais je préfère les vieux avions. Faudrait que j'essaie aussi le mod d'acrobatie http://virtualairrace.com/edge-540-mod/ (y a des courses aussi).

----------


## Makt

> *
> Elite Dangerous. Et également the House of the Dying Sun*, qui n'est pas vraiment simu mais pas vraiment arcade non plus. Un bon mix, jouable au stick ou avec un bête pad xbox.


+1 pour Elite dangerous . Je l'ai commencé en VR, et qq jours après j 'ai essayé sur mon pc .. c 'est bien plus fade.

----------


## vectra

Y'a le jeu dérivé d'EVE Online qui est pas mal. Ca se joue au pad.
Techniquement, c'est très réussi même si ça a tendance à être répétitif (jeu en ligne presque exclusivement).

----------


## cybercouf

> Si c'est pas spécialement dans l'espace, il y a notamment X-Plane, DCS et IL2.
> Et peut-être FS2020 en 2021 ou 2022 
> 
> J'ai surtout joué à IL2 et Elite Dangerous.
> Pour DCS j'ai testé la version gratos, mais je préfère les vieux avions. Faudrait que j'essaie aussi le mod d'acrobatie http://virtualairrace.com/edge-540-mod/ (y a des courses aussi).


j'ai testé les avions sur *War Thunder*, (quelques missions gratuites). C'est inconfortable pour moi (je suis pourtant assez habité à la VR), bouge trop vite/brusque (ça doit dépendre un peu des avions et des réglages de mon manche aussi), mais le dogfight en soi nécessite de virevolter dans tout les sens. (et puis je trouve ça super dur en fait d'aligner sans se faire tuer  ::rolleyes::  ) Et l'adaptation VR est assez moyenne, par exemple quand tu te fais tuer/crash, la vue tournoie part en vrille, obligé de fermer les yeux, tutorial en vue forcée extérieur, HUD trop large...

Faudrait que j'essaye une simu civile (hâte de voir si FS 2020 sera bien pensé en VR), ou j'aurais bien aimé des très vieux coucou en toile qui ne peuvent pas trop vite tourner (genre Red Baron II)
Et y'avait une annonce de sim de bombardier à l'ancienne, avec plusieurs postes coop, ce doit être plus calme et me botterais bien aussi (façon IronWolf)

----------


## 564.3

> Et y'avait une annonce de sim de bombardier à l'ancienne, avec plusieurs postes coop, ce doit être plus calme et me botterais bien aussi (façon IronWolf)


Ouais celui là pourrait être cool si c'est bien fait, surtout qu'on pourra mélanger écran/VR.

Pour le pilotage spatial je suis déjà assez rassasié par ED, les autres uniquement orientés combat (surtout multi) ne m'ont pas trop tenté.
Par contre plus j'en lis sur SW:Squadrons plus je suis hypé  :Vibre: 

Ils ont fait des interviews intéressantes à propos du modèle de vol (totalement irréaliste mais fun et cohérent avec l'univers), le design général du jeu, l'implémentation de la VR (des le début du projet), etc.

Voir les résumés de
https://www.roadtovr.com/star-wars-s...vr-real-pilot/
https://uploadvr.com/star-wars-squad...support-start/

Issu des interviews de Gamespot et Polygon:
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/wh.../1100-6478690/ (vidéo, pas regardé)
https://www.polygon.com/interviews/2...u-need-to-know (texte intéressant, notamment sur le modèle de vol, l'approche de l'univers et références)

----------


## 564.3

J'me suis fait un peu du nouveau mode zombie de Boneworks 1.5.

Au début je jouais "normalement", puis j'ai trouvé le pied de biche et quelques bons spots pour farmer, ça tue un peu le jeu. Enfin comme les modes zombies de Pavlov quand on vide les chargeurs du fond du couloir, sauf que c'est quand même plus fun de leur péter la tête à l'arme de mélée.
J'ai commencé à tenter des conneries et ça s'est mal fini, dommage j'avais presque débloqué la dernière clé (?).

Bref, faudra que je me retente ça de façon plus efficace, avec un podcast pour passer le temps pendant que j'éclate du zombie à la chaine.

----------


## Bopnc

> j'ai testé les avions sur *War Thunder*, (quelques missions gratuites). C'est inconfortable pour moi (je suis pourtant assez habité à la VR), bouge trop vite/brusque (ça doit dépendre un peu des avions et des réglages de mon manche aussi), mais le dogfight en soi nécessite de virevolter dans tout les sens. (et puis je trouve ça super dur en fait d'aligner sans se faire tuer  ) Et l'adaptation VR est assez moyenne, par exemple quand tu te fais tuer/crash, la vue tournoie part en vrille, obligé de fermer les yeux, tutorial en vue forcée extérieur, HUD trop large...
> 
> Faudrait que j'essaye une simu civile (hâte de voir si FS 2020 sera bien pensé en VR), ou j'aurais bien aimé des très vieux coucou en toile qui ne peuvent pas trop vite tourner (genre Red Baron II)
> Et y'avait une annonce de sim de bombardier à l'ancienne, avec plusieurs postes coop, ce doit être plus calme et me botterais bien aussi (façon IronWolf)


*Il2 Great Battle : Flying Circus* (encore en béta, mais jouable) propose des combats première guerre en VR. C'est plutôt orienté simu, par contre.





Coté simulation toujours : aujourd'hui j'ai initié un copain au *F-14 Tomcat* sur *DCS* (l'appareil est jouable gratuitement jusqu'au 25). Je l'ai mis en place arrière avec son Rift S, sans qu'il ne sache trop jouer. Il est super sensible niveau cinétose en VR alors j'étais convaincu que ça ne durerait pas assez longtemps pour que j'ai à lui apprendre à faire marcher un radar. Et bien à mon grand étonnement il a encaissé sans broncher ses 2h de place arrière avec dogfight. Comme quoi ça dépends vraiment des gens et des situations.

----------


## 564.3

> *Il2 Great Battle : Flying Circus* (encore en béta, mais jouable) propose des combats première guerre en VR. C'est plutôt orienté simu, par contre.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Coté simulation toujours : aujourd'hui j'ai initié un copain au *F-14 Tomcat* sur *DCS* (l'appareil est jouable gratuitement jusqu'au 25). Je l'ai mis en place arrière avec son Rift S, sans qu'il ne sache trop jouer. Il est super sensible niveau cinétose en VR alors j'étais convaincu que ça ne durerait pas assez longtemps pour que j'ai à lui apprendre à faire marcher un radar. Et bien à mon grand étonnement il a encaissé sans broncher ses 2h de place arrière avec dogfight. Comme quoi ça dépends vraiment des gens et des situations.


Ah oui faudrait que je me mette à cette version d'IL2 d'ailleurs  :;): 

Sinon ton histoire d'avoir un passager dans DCS, ça me fait penser à cette vidéo d'un ricain qui emmène sa grand-mère faire un tours, et elle apprécie bien la ballade. Il y a une ambiance bien sympa dans cette vidéo.
https://old.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...their_grandma/
Lien direct vers le replay: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/405892398

----------


## nodulle

Bon tu avais à moitié raison 564.3 pour le concert de Jean-Michel, moi je voyais ça :



Ce qu'on voit c'est la scène, derrière en fond c'est une vidéo qui est projeté et au milieu de la scène il y avais un bloc et en face une vidéo très bizarre de Jean-Michel avec un genre d'effet négatif et puis elle était mal positionnée, il a la tête dans ses platines...



_Jean-Mi la tête dans ses platines_

Septic a essayé de me rejoindre mais ça ne fonctionnait pas du tout chez lui (et chez d'autre apparemment). Il n'entendait pas de musique et ne voyait aucune vidéo. Du coup après le concert je suis allé voir le replay sur youtube et en fait voilà ce que j'aurais du voir :


Donc ça déconnait aussi chez moi mais qu'à moitié, Jean-Michel n'était pas du tout une vidéo...



La vidéo du concert pour ceux qui l'ont raté :

----------


## nicklacave

Pareil pour moi, j'avais pas de son (ni de Jean-Michel), juste la vidéo qui défilait dans le fond. Au bout de 40 minutes j'ai laissé tomber. Bon au moins ça m'a fait découvrir VRchat. C'est rigolo.

----------


## 564.3

C'est quand même bien qu'il y en aient qui ont testé, j'avais la flemme.

Il avait ptet un avatar dans une instance avec des VIP, pas sur que ce soit prévu qu'il soit synchro en 3D partout.
Du coup il y avait une scène assez statique avec une vidéo 360° projetée en fond pour l'ambiance, et une petite vidéo de son avatar pour ceux qui ne sont pas dans la bonne instance.
Dans la version Youtube ils ont fait un montage qui alterne avec des vidéos d'ambiance aussi.

C'est quand même pas mal comme principe, même si ça fait pale figure à coté de Wave qui a l'air plus dynamique et fun.


Tant qu'on y est dans les événements en VR, Museum of Other Realities va montrer la section XR de Cannes.
En général Cannes XR c'est de la vidéo à 360° aussi, mais j'irais ptet plus facilement voir ce qu'il se passe là bas. C'est du 24 au 26, pile pendant le pic de chaleur, mais il y a du replay jusqu'au 3 juillet.

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas testé MOR, c'est une sorte de musée virtuel avec des œuvres en 3D (Title Brush & co), certaines dynamiques, et une salle de conférence.
J'aime beaucoup le design du lieu et bien apprécié explorer tout ça déjà. Parfois il y a des sortes de vidéos en relief bizarre d'interview d'artistes, ou des visites guidées par des hologrammes d'avatars capturés en live (visite multijoueur). Pas mal d'idées intéressantes et une bonne réalisation globale.

----------


## eeepc35

Ready at Dawn (Lone Echo) racheté par Oculus.

----------


## 564.3

> Ready at Dawn (Lone Echo) racheté par Oculus.


Pour le coup c'est comme Sanzaru Games, ils ne faisaient déjà que des exclus Oculus. J'imagine que ça leur permet d'avoir encore plus de moyens.
Pour Beat Games cet achat était plus décevant, vu qu'ils faisaient du multi-plateforme et ont déjà le jeu qui rapporte le plus en VR.

Par contre comme le rappelle RoadToVR, du coup la cible primaire des prochaines productions de ces studios sera le Quest, même si ça n'empêche pas de faire une version améliorée pour PC.
Ça ajoute quand même des restrictions sur ce qu'ils peuvent envisager, mais il y a déjà de quoi faire sans un gros CPU/GPU. Disons qu'ils ne risquent pas de faire des moteurs physiques / IA de dingue.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pour le moment, le gain du Quest dans le marché de la VR gaming PC est quasi nul pour moi. A part bien sur le streaming sans fil e filaire, mais niveau JV, je ne pense pas qu'on ait eu un jeu dispo sur Quest et sur Rift normal. ON a plutot eu des adaptations (réussies souvent) de jeux VR vers le Quest

----------


## ifrit3

Je suppose que tu veux dire que le quest ne se démarque pas par ses exclus, si c'est le cas je suis d'accord. Pour ma part le Quest est ma première et seule expérience avec la VR que ce soit en autonome ou via Steam. Donc je n'ai jamais eu à faire à un fil. Je ne sais pas comment ça fait de jouer câblé mais je ne me vois pas payer un casque plus cher pour qu'il soit moins pratique. De toute façon, en dehors des exclus de chaque plateforme, plus il y aura d'utilisateurs à disposer d'un casque plus il y aura de développeurs qui tenteront leur chance, c'est une évidence. En tout cas je suis content de constaté que le Quest n'a pas encore perdu de son intérêt et trouvé sa place dans un carton au fond d'une armoire.

Et un gros plus pour moi c'est de pouvoir l'emmener n'importe où et de pouvoir le faire découvrir à mes proches. Tout du moins ceux qui n'ont pas peur de chopper le Covid.

----------


## eeepc35

Half Life est -25% sur Steam.

Go and grab not in VR  ::): 

En plus y a -5E au passage en caisse.

Ca fait HL a 32E.

----------


## ExPanda

> Go and grab not in VR


Gné ?  ::blink::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Il y a égamlement Phantom Covert Ops qui sort aujourd'hui. Surement un des meilleurs concepts VR jusqu'à présent.

C'est supra barré, j'attends de voir si c'est jouable avec revive avant de craquer.

----------


## eeepc35

> Gné ?


Honnêtement, je ne sais pas  ::blink::

----------


## 564.3

> Il y a égamlement Phantom Covert Ops qui sort aujourd'hui. Surement un des meilleurs concepts VR jusqu'à présent.
> 
> C'est supra barré, j'attends de voir si c'est jouable avec revive avant de craquer.


Ouais l'idée est marrante, dommage que les reviews disent que le jeu est creux (simple, linéaire, répétitif, court). Peut-être en soldes pour moi.

----------


## ifrit3

J'ai testé V-Racer hoverbike un jeu de course moto futuriste qui semblait pas mal. Je ne sais pas si c'est mon manque d'habitude mais le jeu m'a immédiatement désorienté. Ballistic NG par contre je n'ai senti aucun effet secondaire alors que l'impression de vitesse est meilleur. Je comprend pas trop pourquoi il y a de telles différences d'un jeu à l'autre.

----------


## Kaede

Il y a pas mal de réglages customizables dans BallisticNG, et par défaut, tout est réglé pour un confort maximal je crois.

----------


## ifrit3

Ok, j’avoue que je bidouille pas trop les réglages quand il est question de VR.

Est ce que vous connaissez un shmup qui serait dans la même veine que celui dans The Lab ? Xortex de son petit nom. 

C'est à dire un shmup ou l'on "tient" le vaisseau. Je cherche dans la ludothèque Quest ou Steam.

----------


## Luthor

xion est pas mal dans le genre  ::):

----------


## yan1608

Bonsoir à tous,
Je me présente vite fait, Yan1608 ici et Malagor_16 ou Malagor16 (je sais plus) pour twitch... Bref on s'en fou.
Je me permets de venir vous faire un coucou car j'ai un soucis dont j'ignore la cause... Vectra m'a redirigé ici (même si "mon garçon" était un peu moyen...)
Alors pour faire un récap : Voir ici
Sinon, pour vous faire le résumé en speed, je souhaite stream quelques jeux VR pour le fun avec mon tapis VR (en vrai aussi pour me motiver...).
Bref lors de ma tentative de stream avec Alyx... Ce fût le drame... En gros le jeu seul et le tapis fonctionne nickel. J'ajoute OBS Studio, ça peine méchant. Aujourd'hui (j'ai tout OC pour tester), ça m'a semblait fonctionner quelques instants mais dès que j'ai ajouté OVR Toolkit, c'était la cata... Et en virant OVR Tools, ça changeait rien. Je vois des streamers qui arrivent à stream dans de bonnes conditions avec OBS/OVR Toolkit et du coup je me demande ce que je foire... Surtout sur OBS (enfin j'imagine que c'est ce qui consomme le plus).
Pour infos, j'ai un 8700k, 32g de ram 3200 (donc oc), une 2080ti oc, un ssd nvme... Du coup, je sèche un peu à vrai dire... Si vous avez des idées, conseils?
Je précise que je n'ai pas eu de problème de VRAM cette fois... Ça saccade juste.

----------


## Kaede

Ca n'est pas spécialement une question VR, en fait ?

Revois les réglages de qualité à la baisse dans OBS.

Pour t'expliquer, si tu veux tout régler toi-même (c'est pas obligatoire avec OBS...), tu dois trouver un équilibre entre :
- le temps CPU que tu souhaites accorder à OBS, qui correspond au preset pour l'encodage. Il ne faut pas qu'OBS grignotte la disponibilité et le temps CPU accordés au jeu (sinon => saccades)
- le bitrate moyen souhaité en sortie. En général, le régler sur le max que permet de soutenir ta vitesse d'upload (sauf peut-être si tu as la fibre, là ta connexion ne sera plus forcément le facteur limitant)
- la qualité souhaitée : résolution, bitrate, qualité de la compression

edit : si, par contre, le problème vient d'OVR Toolkit ou OVR Tools, alors aucune idée

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ok, j’avoue que je bidouille pas trop les réglages quand il est question de VR.
> 
> Est ce que vous connaissez un shmup qui serait dans la même veine que celui dans The Lab ? Xortex de son petit nom. 
> 
> C'est à dire un shmup ou l'on "tient" le vaisseau. Je cherche dans la ludothèque Quest ou Steam. 
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...g?t=1567099772


En équivalent, tu as Nightstar: Alliance. C'est plus un shmup roguelite.

----------


## ifrit3

Ca roule je vais jeter un oeil sur Xion et Nightstar

----------


## akaraziel

Petit retour sur Vader Immortal épisode 1 : Sympathique, mais à 8e ça fait cher l'heure de jeu.

Sinon c'est plutôt joli, plutôt rigolo à jouer malgré les mouvements lents et téléphonés des ennemis (ce qui est compréhensible du point de vue game design). Le scénario m'a quand même donné envie de voir la suite donc j'attends une promo.  :;):

----------


## Kaede

Vanguard Horizon (rail shooter en scooter des mers) est sorti il y a quelques jours, ç'a l'air excellent dans le genre arcade.
J'ai voulu tester la démo (dispo que sur itch.io, on dirait que le dév' a géré bizarrement ses fiches de jeu et que sur Steam la démo est proposée mais en fait pas dispo), pas de son hélas.
Wishlisté quand même pour plus tard.

----------


## ifrit3

Ah ouais pas mal, ça ressemble complétement à L.A machineguns. Il y a tellement de titres Arcade des années 90 qui seraient potentiellement sympa en VR.

----------


## FixB

Salut les canards casqués!
J'ai un Oculus (CV1) depuis un bon moment, mais il y a quelques hits que je n'ai pas acheté. C'est mon anniversaire et je voudrais choisir un jeu. J'hésite entre Lone Echo et Asguard's Wrath.
Qu'est-ce que vous me conseillez??

----------


## nodulle

C'est pas vraiment le même genre mais mon cœur vacille pour Lone Echo, c'est plus narratif et posé et je suis également beaucoup plus sensible à la SF qu'à la fantaisie. Par contre si tu cherches un jeu qui va prendre plusieurs dizaines d'heures pour y jouer tout l'été alors il vaut mieux te tourner vers Asguard's Wrath.  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Salut les canards casqués!
> J'ai un Oculus (CV1) depuis un bon moment, mais il y a quelques hits que je n'ai pas acheté. C'est mon anniversaire et je voudrais choisir un jeu. J'hésite entre Lone Echo et Asguard's Wrath.
> Qu'est-ce que vous me conseillez??


SI tu as acheté ton CV1 neuf, tu devrais avoir recu Lone Echo gratuitement.

Sinon achète Lone Echo.

Lone Echo c'est bien. C'est même génial. Superbe narration et blindé de bonnes idées de gameplay en VR.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Salut les canards casqués!
> J'ai un Oculus (CV1) depuis un bon moment, mais il y a quelques hits que je n'ai pas acheté. C'est mon anniversaire et je voudrais choisir un jeu. J'hésite entre Lone Echo et Asguard's Wrath.
> Qu'est-ce que vous me conseillez??


SI tu as acheté ton CV1 neuf, tu devrais avoir recu Lone Echo gratuitement.

Sinon achète Lone Echo.

Lone Echo c'est bien. C'est même génial. Superbe narration et blindé de bonnes idées de gameplay en VR.

----------


## FixB

Euh non, Lone Écho ne faisait pas partie des jeux gratuits quand j'ai acheté mon Rift...

Ah, j'hésite  ::): 

Je me dis aussi que peut-être, avec la sortie du 2, ils feront une bonne promo sur le premier Lone Écho?

----------


## 564.3

J'ai passé quasi 3h dans l'expo Cannes XR de MOR et il y a quand même des trucs en 6DOF sympa. Le couloir de droite en rentrant.
Pour l'instant il n'y a qu'une œuvre que j'ai trouvé plus ou moins naze, et que j'ai quitté au bout de quelques minutes.
J'ai aussi regardé une des vidéos 360°. J'ai accroché jusqu'au bout même si je n'aime pas trop ce format, ça apporte tout de même quelque chose par rapport à un simple écran quand c'est bien exploité.

Il me reste 2 jours pour faire le reste, je m'y prends un peu tard... Et je n'avais pas vu que MOR était gratos pour l'événement, ça vaut le coup au moins pour se balader dans le musée de base.

A noter que Cannes XR est divisé en 4 DLC gratos, qui font plus de 60Go au total. Ça risque d'être lourd pour quelque chose qui expire bientôt. C'est assez dommage qu'ils ne laissent pas ça (éventuellement payant), surtout que dans divers cas ils avaient décoré la salle d'accueil pour lancer les expériences 6DOF.
https://store.steampowered.com/dlc/6...her_Realities/ (il y a quelques images pour chaque pack)
Edit: bon ça a l'air plus énorme que ce que je pensais, peu probable que j'arrive au bout sauf si je binge comme une brute et que je sois plus sensible sur le bouton quit.

Pour plus de précision, le contexte:




> Tant qu'on y est dans les événements en VR, Museum of Other Realities va montrer la section XR de Cannes.
> En général Cannes XR c'est de la vidéo à 360° aussi, mais j'irais ptet plus facilement voir ce qu'il se passe là bas. C'est du 24 au 26, pile pendant le pic de chaleur, mais il y a du replay jusqu'au 3 juillet.
> 
> Pour ceux qui n'ont pas testé MOR, c'est une sorte de musée virtuel avec des œuvres en 3D (Title Brush & co), certaines dynamiques, et une salle de conférence.
> J'aime beaucoup le design du lieu et bien apprécié explorer tout ça déjà. Parfois il y a des sortes de vidéos en relief bizarre d'interview d'artistes, ou des visites guidées par des hologrammes d'avatars capturés en live (visite multijoueur). Pas mal d'idées intéressantes et une bonne réalisation globale.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bon je coupe la folie NMS, pour parler du subpac et du kickstarter Woojer dont je parlais plus haut.
> 
> Hier j'ai testé le subpac m2x, et se pose un petit problème sur Valve index, sur Oculus ou autre à mon avis il n'y aura pas de problème.
> En effet une veste haptique utilise le son, et donc a besoin soit d'une sortie jack, soit d'une connexion bluetooth atpx (4.0 pour le subpac et 5.0 pour la woojer).
> Hors le Valve index n'a qu'une sortie jack et quand on l'utilise ça coupe le casque. Pas moyen de contourner cette limite pour l'instant.
> Il est donc impossible de brancher la veste haptique sur le jack du valve index.
> 
> Par contre, j'ai testé la fameuse bluetooth liaison atpx low latency (uniquement de l'audio pour réduire la quantité de donnée) 4.0 du subpac, en mettant une clef compatible. Puis j'ai mis la clef en miroir sur steamvr (paramètre > audio > dupliquer l'audio sur un périphérique) et enfin j'ai lié le subpac et la clef bluetooth.
> Ca ne marche pas, car il y a un délai trop important entre le son et la sensation.
> ...



J'ai enfin reçu la Woojer Edge Strap et le Woojer Edge Vest. J'ai testé pour le moment le strap (en filaire et bluetooth). La finition du produit et de l'emballage sont au top et font très pro. Le transducteur est vachement épais.
Par contre, les vibrations sont bof à extra en fonction de la source audio. J'ai testé quelques groupes de métal et je suis plutôt déçu. Par contre, sur un genre musical plus hip hop / rap, un truc qui m'emballe pas trop, les vibrations sont surpuissantes !!
J'ai aussi testé sur Star Wars Rogue One, et ça bouge bien et on s'y croirait !! J'ai trop hâte pour Star Wars Squadrons en VR + le Woojer Vest.

Je n'ai pas encore testé en jeu. Je vous dirai ça plus tard.

Je n'ai pas non plus encore testé le Woojer Edge Vest. Il est en cours de recharges et Windows ne l'a pas détecté.  ::(: 

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi, il s'agit de ça :

----------


## ifrit3

> Vanguard Horizon (rail shooter en scooter des mers) est sorti il y a quelques jours, ç'a l'air excellent dans le genre arcade.
> J'ai voulu tester la démo (dispo que sur itch.io, on dirait que le dév' a géré bizarrement ses fiches de jeu et que sur Steam la démo est proposée mais en fait pas dispo), pas de son hélas.
> Wishlisté quand même pour plus tard.


Le jeu me tente beaucoup mais la demo refuse de se lancer. La plupart des avis sur steam viennent de personnes qui ont reçu leur copie gratuitement. Tu as pu essayer le bouzin ? Bon en même temps il n'est pas en solde donc ce n'est pas une urgence.

----------


## Kaede

J'ai testé vite fait la démo, mais sans son ça ne m'a pas donné envie de jouer, j'ai arrêté après à peine 5 minutes de jeu.

----------


## FixB

Je sais que j'ai un train de retard, mais je viens de commencer Alyx. Wow! Dès le départ, c'est absolument génial comme immersion.
Ca m'a fait un peu le même effet que la première fois que j'ai joué à la démo Oculus avec le petit robot. Mais il y a un jeu derrière!

Par contre, mon CPU rame terriblement  ::(:  
Si quelqu'un a des idées pour optimiser le jeu pour oculus? (j'ai déjà viré les home Oculus et Steam, mais je crois que le fait qu'il y ait les deux couches logicielles - steamVR et oculus - n'aide pas...)

----------


## Kaede

A part régler les détails à un niveau raisonnable, et fermer tous les programmes en tâche de fond qui pourraient bouffer du CPU je crains qu'il n'y ait pas de miracle.
C'est quoi, ta config' ? Comment tu sais que c'est côté CPU que ça coince ?

----------


## FixB

J'ai une Vega 56 comme cg, et un i5-6600k comme proc... Et je galère surtout sur les jeux SteamVR avec 3 capteurs. Si je passe à deux capteurs, c'est mieux (mais j'aime vraiment beaucoup la liberté du 360°)!

----------


## eeepc35

Moi il m'a dit que 8GB c'est pas assez.

Comme je vais upgrader a l'automne (Ryzen 4000 + 16GB Ram), je vais peut être attendre.

----------


## FixB

J'ai 16gb, donc ça passe pour moi au niveau mémoire...
Ce qui me fait suer, c'est que ça vaut pas le coup d'upgrader mon proc. Va falloir changer la CM aussi (et donc la mémoire ?!?)...

----------


## eeepc35

Oui, je me fais le combo CM+16GB DDR4 3200MHZ+Proc à l'automne

Je vais passer de 8GB 1600MHZ DDR3, a un moment le type de RAM peut aussi booster.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai fait en partie mon upgrade de février pour HL:Alyx, mais j'en avais besoin pour d'autres gros jeux VR et simu.

i5-4590 (4c/4t <3.7Ghz) 8GB RAM -> Ryzen 5 3600X (6c/12t <4.4Ghz) 16GB RAM
Et le changement de carte mère avec bien sur.

Pour l'instant j'ai une bonne marge sous la pédale, le max d'usage CPU que j'ai vu c'est 50% (et encore, en pic).
Faudrait que je mesure combien HL:Alyx bouffe, à l'occase.

----------


## ifrit3

> J'ai 16gb, donc ça passe pour moi au niveau mémoire...
> Ce qui me fait suer, c'est que ça vaut pas le coup d'upgrader mon proc. Va falloir changer la CM aussi (et donc la mémoire ?!?)...


J'aurais été tenté de dire que HLA fonctionne chez moi sans sourciller avec une config inférieur à la tienne mais visiblement tu joues avec un Rift, je savais pas que c'était différent d'un Quest niveau perfs. 

Donc soit tu changes CPU + CM + RAM soit de casque.

----------


## FixB

En fait, c'est bien le 3eme capteur qui est le goutte d'eau qui fait déborder le vase... Avec 2 capteurs, ça passe. Mais je perds alors le full 360 qui participe tellement à l'immersion  ::(: 
Je me demande si un Rift S ne serait pas moins gourmand en cpu pour le coup.

----------


## nodulle

Si je me souviens bien des benchs que j'avais fais sur mon ancienne config, le 3ème capteurs bouffer bien 10% du proc. Tu as peut-être également l'ASW qui est activé et ça ça en bouffe aussi.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> En fait, c'est bien le 3eme capteur qui est le goutte d'eau qui fait déborder le vase... Avec 2 capteurs, ça passe. Mais je perds alors le full 360 qui participe tellement à l'immersion 
> Je me demande si un Rift S ne serait pas moins gourmand en cpu pour le coup.


En sacrifiant un peu d'espace, tu peux faire du 360° avec deux capteurs.

----------


## ifrit3

J'ai une question pour les possesseur de Quest qui joue en sans fil, si il y en a. Est ce qu'il est possible d'acheter un jeu en version PC et d'y jouer via le Quest ? De la même manière qu'avec Steam VR. 
C'est pour Robo Recall.

----------


## vectra

Oui, il fait partie du programme Cross-buy. J'ai pu le tester comme cela sur mon Quest pendant la petite semaine que je l'ai gardé.
Ca ne vaut pas avec tous les jeux Quest hélas.

Bonjour à Mulhouse,

----------


## ifrit3

Je viens de réaliser que ma question n'était pas clair, mais ça y répond quand même, indirectement. 

Je voulais demander si il était possible de jouer à un jeu rift sur pc via Virtual Desktop. Mais si il est cross-buy alors j'ai de toute façon une solution de secours. 

Ouais merci pour Mulhouse, c'est pas exactement la mais pas loin.

----------


## vectra

La réponse est oui aussi, avec un bon routeur si j'ai bien compris  :;): 

Je ne saurai dire si la latence/qualité seront à la hauteur des enjeux. Tu auras la version Quest pour comparer, mais perso je l'ai trouvée affreusement moche et même pas tellement fluide.

----------


## ifrit3

> La réponse est oui aussi, avec un bon routeur si j'ai bien compris 
> 
> Je ne saurai dire si la latence/qualité seront à la hauteur des enjeux. Tu auras la version Quest pour comparer, mais perso je l'ai trouvée affreusement moche et même pas tellement fluide.


J'ai passé 33h en VR d'après steam donc à priori ça fonctionne bien pour moi, en tout cas si il y a du lag je ne parviens pas à le sentir. 28ms selon Virtual Desktop, donc un délais de 2 images en 72Hz. 

Pour la qualité je trouve que c'est net dans 90% des jeux. Les deux exceptions étant Skyrim Et Fallout 4 qui sont tous les deux un peu flous au delà de 5m environ. Il semblerait que ce soit plus un problème inhérent à ces jeux qu'au streaming. Mais bon, Skyrim en VR ça m'impressionne quand même à chaque fois.

----------


## Jefiban

Quelqu'un a testé L.A noire en VR?

J'ai découvert récemment l'existence de sa version VR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Quelqu'un a testé L.A noire en VR?
> 
> J'ai découvert récemment l'existence de sa version VR.


Je l'ai testé rapidement avec les Index Controller mais c'était il y a longtemps. Les contrôles sont foireux, j'ia laissé tomber. Mais j'ai eu le temps de tester la conduite, les combats à mains nus, les gunfights, et faire le guignol avec les stylos. J'ai surtout été dégouté par les mauvaises gestions des contrôles. CLairement, le jeu a été pensé pour les manettes de l'HTC Vive. Je retesterai un jour.

ET quand j'ai pris le jeu en day one, le jeu a refusé de se lancer à cause de l'utilisation des jeux d'instructions AVX 2. Mon CPU d'avant (un i7 930) ne gére pas ce type d'instruction.

----------


## Luthor

Perso testé il y a quelques mois, il refusait de tourner avec mon WMR même en utilisant Revive. Pas retenté depuis...

----------


## 564.3

Tiens bah je viens justement de me faire L.A. Noire VR. J'avais laissé ça dans ma TODO list parce que mon CPU était à la ramasse, et je l'ai pris aux dernières soldes.
Avec mon matos actuel ça tourne bien, et ils ont visiblement patché le jeu pour les controleurs de l'Index. Même si ça n'est pas idéal, ça fait le job.

Par contre c'est simplement quelques extraits de missions, une sorte de démo technique / test de différents gameplay. Pas super bien foutu globalement je trouve, même si ça reste sympa.
Il y a quelques modes défi aussi: courses sur circuit avec des voitures de course d'époque (gameplay plutôt naze, les voitures de rue sont plus sympa),  tir sur cible (mouais, on va dire que ça fait le taf), boxe (moyen bof aussi).

Faut voir ça comme un lot d'activités qui sont mieux faites ailleurs.
Reste que les assets et l'ambiance du jeu de base sont sympa. S'ils peaufinent le gameplay et sortent un jeu complet ça pourrait être cool.
Le studio qui a fait le portage recrute pour un autre jeu en partenariat avec Rockstar.

Bref, à prendre en soldes si on a envie de faire un peu joujou dans l'univers de L.A. Noire, mais faut pas s'attendre à plus.

----------


## 564.3

J'avais Transference dans mon backlog et je viens enfin de le faire. Visuellement et au niveau narration c'est plutôt dans le haut du panier, même si certains aspects des personnages m'agacent un peu. L'ambiance est très bien rendue aussi.

Le plus gros défaut du jeu c'est la locomotion, et éventuellement d'autres manque de personnalisation des controles. Je n'ai pas trouvé d'option pour avoir la tête "libre" (direction relative au controleur et pas au casque), ça me rend dingue. En plus selon certains angles on peut aller plus ou moins vite.

Heureusement que c'est un jeu d'aventure et pas de réflexes, au final ça passe. Bref bien content d'y avoir joué quand même.


Le mode horde est sorti pour The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners.

J'ai tenté quelques runs, mais faut que je me refasse à la maniabilité bizarre (et assez frustrante) du jeu.
Pour l'instant je ne suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris la stratégie à adopter pour progresser non plus. On verra quand j'aurais plus de bouteille sur ce mode.

----------


## ExPanda

> Je n'ai pas trouvé d'option pour avoir la tête "libre" (direction relative au controleur et pas au casque), ça me rend dingue.


Tu parles de snap turn ?
Parce que sinon je vois pas pourquoi on voudrait désolidariser la vue du casque.  ::mellow:: 

En tant que grosse flippette, je le sens moyen ce Transference.  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Tu parles de snap turn ?
> Parce que sinon je vois pas pourquoi on voudrait désolidariser la vue du casque. 
> 
> En tant que grosse flippette, je le sens moyen ce Transference.


Nan je parle de pouvoir regarder partout pendant qu'on se déplace. Dans ce genre de jeu lent j'aime bien regarder le décors pendant que je me traine dans les couloirs. Dans les jeux d'action c'est encore plus vital de donner des coups d'œil à droite à gauche pendant qu'on sprint d'un couvert à l'autre.
En général je préfère que la direction soit relative au controleur pour le permettre facilement.

Quand c'est relatif au casque, je compense mes mouvements de tête avec le stick pour continuer à aller droit. Mais parfois il y a quand même des trucs bizarres, du genre ici la vitesse qui dépend si on va en face ou si on strafe. C'est assez frustrant, j'ai l'impression d'être handicapé et à moitié bourré.

Sinon ouais, le jeu fait quand même assez flipper. C'est plus du psychologique et de l'ambiance que du gore, avec quelques jump scares assez rares.
Bref c'était plutôt bien dosé je trouve, à mon gout en tous cas  :;):

----------


## akaraziel

Bon j'ai pu choper Fallout 4 VR à petit prix, c'est pas fou fou et je n'ai fait que l'intro.

La "surcouche" VR n'apporte rien au jeu vu que c'est pas pensé pour à la base (impossibilité de saisir des objets par exemple, alors que c'est possible dans le jeu de base), le déplacement en téléportation étant assez pénible en plus.


Le jeu a tout de même un avantage, ça m'a pas mal refroidi pour Skyrim VR.  :^_^:

----------


## 564.3

C'est des jeux Bethesda aussi, faut installer la tripotée de mods pour finir le boulot.

Il parait que Skyrim VR est bien plus sympa (une fois moddé). Après les Fallout 3+ ne m'ont jamais vraiment tenté, VR ou pas.
Enfin je dis ça, mais pareil j'ai fait que le début puis je suis retourné casser des têtes dans Blade & Sorcery en me racontant des histoires tout seul  :Emo:

----------


## akaraziel

Je sais, j'ai aussi la version normale (toujours pas fait les DLC d'ailleurs).  :;): 

C'est juste que je vois pas bien l'intérêt dans sa version VR, d'autant que les mods spécifiques à cette version sont pas bien nombreux. Bon après Vectra m'avait prévenu.  ::P:

----------


## Bopnc

Les deux atouts de Fallout 4 VR c'est l’immersion graphique et la maniement des guns. Au delà de ça, ça reste très bof, d'autant que (pour moi) le jeu est très bof de base.

Skyrim en est assez proche (les guns en moins, l'arc en plus), mais comme je trouve que c'est un meilleur jeu je me suis fait happer une bonne quarantaine d'heures. Certaines séquences dans les tombeaux ou en montagne claquent quand même méchamment en VR. 


Dans les deux cas, il faut accepter que ce soit le jeu PC basique, mais dans un casque de réalité virtuelle. Pas plus, pas moins.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pareil, Fallout 4 VR, j'y joue pour l'immersion et les combats. L'aspect VR est complétement baclé. Mais c'est Bethesda. Tous leurs jeux VR n'exploitent pas le medium (Doom VFR, Fallout 4 VR, Wolfenstein: CyberPilot, Skyrim VR) et pourtant y a moyen.

----------


## 564.3

VTOL VR sort bientôt d'EA, ils se sont fendu du nouveau trailer pour donner un aperçu de l'ensemble des avions et features



Il y en a aussi un dédié à ce qu'il se passe dans le cockpit (moins cinématographique)

----------


## eeepc35

Paper Beast, le jeu de Eric Chahi - ancienne exclu PSVR, est sorti et direct dans Viveport Infinity

----------


## nodulle

> Paper Beast, le jeu de Eric Chahi - ancienne exclu PSVR, est sorti et direct dans Viveport Infinity


Il est actuellement à -10% sur Steam jusqu'à la fin du mois. Quelqu'un l'a testé ?

----------


## Nibher

Y'a une démo sur Steam si tu veux tester par toi même.

----------


## ExPanda

J'y ai joué une petite demie-heure.
Pour l'instant ça me fait l'impression d'un Journey en VR, le côté monde "simple", sans paroles, et tu avances en chopant des mécaniques à mesure. Pour l'instant j'en ai vu que deux-trois différentes, présentée une seule à la fois, donc difficile de se prononcer sur le côté énigme, car pour l'instant il n'y a pas vraiment.

Le jeu est mignon et a une atmosphère sympa, les créatures ont leur petit charme.  ::):

----------


## nodulle

> Y'a une démo sur Steam si tu veux tester par toi même.


Quoi ? Il faut tester par soi-même maintenant !?  ::O:  C'est un scandale ! 



Trêve de plaisanterie. En boulet que je suis je n'avais même pas vu...  ::sad::  D'un coté le bouton n'est pas bien mis en avant. Merci de me l'avoir fait remarquer.  :;):

----------


## 564.3

J'y ai joué un peu plus, 1h30 parce que batteries vides, et c'est bien sympa dans le genre. D'ailleurs je n'ai pas remarqué comment étaient gérés les points de sauvegarde, ça sera la surprise.

L'ambiance et les créatures sont très bien faites, et il y a de la locomotion relative au controleur.

Les interactions sont un peu trop distantes à mon gout, même si les créatures réagissent aussi au toucher. Et j'aurais bien aimé qu'on puisse utiliser les 2 mains pour interagir, ça fait bizarre qu'une soit dédiée à la locomotion.

Pour l'instant c'est des défauts très mineurs, à voir ce que ça donne sur la durée.

----------


## ExPanda

> J'y ai joué un peu plus, 1h30 parce que batteries vides, et c'est bien sympa dans le genre. D'ailleurs je n'ai pas remarqué comment étaient gérés les points de sauvegarde, ça sera la surprise.


Pas sûr qu'il y ait des points de sauvegarde entre les chargements. Ils correspondent à des niveaux d'où on peut repartir depuis le menu titre.

J'ai joué un peu plus et ça reste sympa. Par contre on sent le jeu PSVR qui a du se contenter de contrôles limités, une seule touche d'action ça fait un peu pauvre avec le matos PC par exemple.
Un certain moyen de transport m'a un peu fait tourner le bide aussi. Rien de très grave mais moi qui suit sensible à ça ça m'a pas forcément mis très bien pour continuer.

----------


## nodulle

Merci pour vos retours. J'ai testé la démo et j'ai bien aimé la DA. Je sens que je vais me le prendre !  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Je viens de terminer le chapitre 6 de Paper Beast, et je sais pas si j'ai raté un truc, mais tous mes coupaings ont fini dévorés. J'avais bien une idée pour les sauver mais ils étaient déjà partis trop loin ces idiots..
Le jeu s'est poursuivi quand même, donc je sais pas si c'est "normal", mais  :Emo: 

Bon par contre, je peux pas faire de grosses sessions sur ce jeu, j'ai l'impression qu'il me rend plus malade que d'autres.
Pourtant c'est du déplacement par TP mais je sais pas, un truc me fait me sentir un peu mal à l'aise comme à "mes débuts" en VR. J'ai pas l'effet gerbotron des montagnes russes ou des jeux à déplacements forcés, mais je ressens quand même une certaine gêne et un coup de chaud très vite.

----------


## 564.3

Ah j'ai pas encore relancé la VR, trop chaud… je te dirais quand j'aurais fini le jeu.

Sinon ILMxLAB va sortir une nouvelle expérience narrative Star Wars d'ici la fin de l'année, peut-être pour accompagner la sortie du nouveau Quest.
Ils ont fait une vidéo teaser avec des infos sur les intentions et la façon dont ils créent ça: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTzlkygCSq4
Pour l'instant c'est annoncé comme une exclusivité Quest, mais ça sortira probablement sur PC aussi.
D'ailleurs j'attends toujours un pack pour Vader Immortal…

----------


## ExPanda

D'après les commentaires sur Steam du développeur même, le moteur physique à 60Hz peut donner un effet bizarre sur des casques au rafraîchissement plus élevé, c'est peut-être ça mon problème.
Je regarderai à combien ça tourne et si c'est mieux en limitant le casque...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> D'après les commentaires sur Steam du développeur même, le moteur physique à 60Hz peut donner un effet bizarre sur des casques au rafraîchissement plus élevé, c'est peut-être ça mon problème.
> Je regarderai à combien ça tourne et si c'est mieux en limitant le casque...


Ca me rappelle le god game d'Ubisoft, où la physique était pétée quand tu forcais le jeu a 60fps (cappé a 30 sur console)

----------


## nodulle

Tu veux parler de From Dust ? C'est pas étonnant alors, c'est du même auteur !  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

> D'après les commentaires sur Steam du développeur même, le moteur physique à 60Hz peut donner un effet bizarre sur des casques au rafraîchissement plus élevé, c'est peut-être ça mon problème.
> Je regarderai à combien ça tourne et si c'est mieux en limitant le casque...


C'est moche de voir même des jeux VR souffrir de ce genre de défauts  ::(: 
J'espère qu'ils corrigeront (mais vu que c'est un jeu Ubi j'y crois pas trop).

----------


## ExPanda

C'était une exclu PSVR à la base, donc capée en conséquence (et ça se sent un peu sur le côté "limité" du jeu). Ils disent avoir essayé de l'améliorer mais pas pouvoir faire mieux...



> Yes physics in the game are at a constant 60 fps, while your headset well ... it depends on which model you are using. Physics engines need to use constant refresh rate otherwise they are no more deterministic. We tried to update the game to a 90fps to match with most of the current headsets but even with tweaks that ruined most of the subtile settings on puppets locomotion and physic elements in the game.


-> https://steamcommunity.com/id/vimpe/...ended/1232570/

Faut reconnaître que la physique du jeu est quand même bien sympa, une bonne gestion du sable et de l'eau.

----------


## Erokh

Mais... Ça fait pas genre 20 ans normalement qu'on a séparé simulation physique et rendu graphique?! Sans déconner...

----------


## Orhin

> Mais... Ça fait pas genre 20 ans normalement qu'on a séparé simulation physique et rendu graphique?! Sans déconner...


Faut croire que certains n'ont toujours pas compris la leçon.

----------


## 564.3

Je viens d'enchainer la fin du jeu (~2h30, en gros 4h au total) + ~1h de sandbox, et le seul problème que j'ai remarqué c'est 2x une créature qui part en vrilles lors d'événements violents en sandbox. Genre elle reste en l'air dans un état instable du type ragdoll auto-entretenu, suffit de la choper pour rompre le cycle. Rien de bien méchant.

La campagne est un peu de la bidouille par moments, même si je n'ai rien eu de vraiment anormal. Les conditions ou choses à faire pour progresser marchent plus ou moins bien, et les triggers de changement d'état un peu bizarres. Mais ça n'a pas de rapport avec le moteur physique, plutôt le design du jeu en général qui est du sandbox avant tout, avec une campagne plus ou moins bien boulonnée par dessus. Il y a aussi pas mal de garde-fou pour éviter d'être bloqué. Je vais m'en refaire des passages, il me reste quelques trucs à débloquer pour le mode sandbox.

En tous cas je m'amuse bien quand même  :;): 

Edit: En fait on voit surtout le problème du moteur lorsqu'on ne se déplace en locomotion fluide en tenant un objet physique par la laisse, il n'est pas totalement synchrone. C'est dommage, mais ce n'est pas vraiment gênant. Et on voit ça dans d'autres jeux VR, mais je ne suis pas sur que ce soit vraiment l'explication (?).

----------


## 564.3

Frostpoint VR, le prochain jeu d'InXile a été annoncé ajourd'hui.




UploadVR a eu une interview https://uploadvr.com/frostpoint-vr-shooter-inxile/

Étonnamment pour le studio (plutôt orienté RPG), c'est un FPS multi PvPvE 10 vs 10.
Il y aura des bots pour remplacer des joueurs, donc ça sera possible de jouer en solo/coop aussi.
Les ennemis non joueurs/bot servent aussi à l'économie in-game.

À la base ils ont testé pas mal de modes de jeux, plus survie/craft notamment, et sont resté sur ce principe de PvPvE plutôt action.
Sinon ils citent les gros FPS VR comme référence, on va espérer qu'ils en auront tiré les bonnes leçons.

Une phase open-beta démarre en septembre, dont 10k joueurs qui ont bien aidé auront le jeu gratos, selon certains critères du genre temps de jeu + tirage au sort.
Si le jeu marche bien sur la durée, ils ont prévu du suivi avec notamment une évolution de l'univers sur plusieurs années. À la base ils font plutôt des jeux narratifs et gardent quand même ça en tête quoi qu'ils fassent.

----------


## ExPanda

Je viens d'arriver à la fin de la campagne de Paper Beast, en seulement 2.6h d'après Steam.
C'est quand même assez court, et pas vraiment un jeu d'énigmes au final, enfin pas un très dur. C'est surtout pour l'ambiance et la balade.

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens d'arriver à la fin de la campagne de Paper Beast, en seulement 2.6h d'après Steam.
> C'est quand même assez court, et pas vraiment un jeu d'énigmes au final, enfin pas un très dur. C'est surtout pour l'ambiance et la balade.


Ah j'ai vachement trainé on dirait, ou j'ai passé plus de temps en sandbox que ce que j'avais remarqué  ::ninja:: 
Faut dire que j'ai du refaire un passage où j'avais pas bien saisi l'objectif.
Essaies un peu le sandbox, c'est bien cool  :;): 
Enfin une fois qu'on a fait un peu joujou avec tout et essayé quelques idées, c'est peut-être moins probable d'y revenir qu'un sandbox où on éclate des têtes à la masse  ::siffle::

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai pas trop trainé à chaque fois, et pas re-tenté de niveau ou lancé le sandbox encore, c'est pour ça. Enfin ça reste pas super long je suis loin d'avoir fait un speedrun quand même.  ::siffle:: 

Mais ouais je testerai ça, et je referai bien un tour dans les niveaux. Déjà parce que je me suis rendu compte trop tard de certains trucs qui auraient pu m'aider, et aussi pour faire mieux sur un certain niveau qui m'a laissé tout triste.  ::ninja:: 


Edit :

Flight Simulator qui annonce être compatible VR, mais uniquement sur le Reverb G2 : https://uploadvr.com/microsoft-fligh...or-vr-support/

Genre, ouais, on y croit !  ::P:

----------


## cybercouf

> Flight Simulator [...] uniquement sur le Reverb G2 : https://uploadvr.com/microsoft-fligh...or-vr-support/
> 
> Genre, ouais, on y croit !


il sera bien supporté tout casque, mais ils commencent par le Reverb G2 histoire de faire un coup de com' (c'est du casque WMR et partenaria Microsoft). Et ne précisent pas si ce sera vérouillé un temps pour le Reverb, ou juste tweaké, puis plustard tweaké pour les autres.

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai du mal à voir comment ils le verrouilleraient au Reverb.
Même en le limitant à l'environnement WMR ça laisse tous les autres casques compatibles.

----------


## Oyooh

Je viens de terminer Paper Beasts en 4h environ. Un voyage fort agréable!
C'est court, mais j'ai trouvé l'expérience fantastique.

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas remarqué de problèmes particuliers avec la physique (sur Index à 120hz, donc peut-être que ça joue d'avoir un rapport "rond" avec les 60hz du moteur physique).

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai du mal à voir comment ils le verrouilleraient au Reverb.
> Même en le limitant à l'environnement WMR ça laisse tous les autres casques compatibles.


En général ils ciblent un matos précis pour diminuer la complexité du support, parfois en verrouillant, parfois seulement au niveau communication.
Quelques-un avaient déjà réellement limité l'accès avec un check, mais c'est assez facile à contourner s'ils n'ajoutent pas une méga protection du genre Denuvo par dessus.

Oculus l'avait fait pour exclure ReVive à un moment (course à l'armement vite arrêtée), Google avait aussi verrouillé la première release de Google Earth VR au HTC Vive je crois.
Survios avait bridé AZ Sunshine (une personne de moins en coop ?) si on n'avait pas un CPU Intel i7.
Tout ça a été pété dans la foulée, c'était pas bien protégé, et ça gueulait sur les forums.

On verra ce que fait Microsoft et Asobo. Mais le plus gros problème vu les premiers retours, ça va être de faire tourner MSFS en mieux que qualité _low_, reprojection _always on_ et cible de rendu bouillie de pixels… pour encore avoir des pertes de frames ici et là  ::ninja:: 
Faudra peut-être attendre qu'ils portent le jeu sur DirectX12 et revoient d'autres choses. Peut-être qu'ils n'en sont pas loin, ça serait une bonne surprise, mais j'y crois pas trop.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Sortie de BattleGroupVR en Early Access dès aujourd'hui

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je sort d'une heure de jeu sur BattleGroup VR, et c'est de la bonne. L'aspect tactique fait très Homeworld mais à la différence qu'on doit manipuler la carte avec nos 2 mains pour zoomer / déplacer la map, faire déplacer notre flotte de façon intuitive.
L'autre facette du jeu, consiste carrément à prendre le contrôle du pilotage de notre croiseur et de gérer manuellement la répartition d'énergie (Moteur, Bouclier, Armement) et de définir le ciblage sur les différents sous-systèmes de notre cible.

Et pour finir, il y a un système de compétences liés aux capitaines qu'on recrute. C'est juste énorme. Bon par contre, je morfle pour neutraliser 4 pauvres petits chasseurs !!

----------


## FixB

Oh! Homeworld en VR... Oh!

----------


## pitmartinz

Je viens de sortir d'une petite demi-heure de Eleven: TableTennis.

C'est assez ouf, la physique est bien retranscrite, mais c'est surtout le sentiment de vraiment jouer avec quelqu'un en face, je sais pas si le micro était pas pris en compte, mais on se félicitait par gestes, ça gesticulait partout et c'était très marrant.

----------


## vectra

Ah ben voilà, complètement d'accord.
Une des meilleures expériences VR pour moi: simple, maniable, crédible (sans être le fils spirituel de Jacques Secrétin en tous cas) et bien pensé pour la VR actuelle...

----------


## Jefiban

Je suis fou! Comment installer Asgard? 3 jours que je lutte, après 2 jours de dl, il s'est arrêté à 97%... je crois que je vais laisser tomber... j'ai desactivé l'antivirus pour arriver aussi loin d'ailleurs, sinon il stoppe vers les 17%.

----------


## 564.3

> Je suis fou! Comment installer Asgard? 3 jours que je lutte, après 2 jours de dl, il s'est arrêté à 97%... je crois que je vais laisser tomber... j'ai desactivé l'antivirus pour arriver aussi loin d'ailleurs, sinon il stoppe vers les 17%.


Nodulle avait mis des trucs et astuces pour réussir à installer le jeu
https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12852817
Edit: il arrivait bien à downloader le jeu mais l'installation crashait ensuite, il y a un peu plus d'infos la page précédente sinon

Ça me fait penser qu'il est toujours dans ma wishlist et que maintenant mon matos devrait le faire tourner correctement…

----------


## Jefiban

Bon j'ai tout essayé, tant pis je ne jouerai pas à ce jeu... J'ai l'impression de revenir 20 ans en arrière là... c'est comme ça pour tous les autres gros jeux sur oculus store?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai pu avancer un peu sur Battlegroup VR et notamment la campagne solo. Bon, je préviens il faut enchainer les missions pour débloquer de la thune pour agrandir et/ou upgrader notre flotte.
On commence le jeu avec une frégate d'assaut avec de base 4 hardpoints, 1 super cannon. ET en fonction du capitaine qu'on affecte, on débloque également des compétences de support qui peut vraiment faire la différence en jeu.

Ce que je constate quand j'upgrade mon armement  voir agrandi ma flotte, les précédentes missions deviennent plus difficile. Au lieu de me retrouver face à un seul croiseur sur la toute première mission, je me retrouve à affronter 1 gros croiseur et 2 frégates d'assaut. Alors que ma mission consiste à escorter un vaisseau de transport. C'est assez tendu dans le feu de l'action surtout avec ma flotte de 2 frégates d'assault. Bon, j'ai pas mal upgradé les cannons. 
Il faut pas mal coordonnée et savoir répartir l'énergie au bon moment et au bon sous-système.

Depuis, que j'ai ma flotte de 2 vaisseaux, j'ose pas faire les autres missions. J'avais testé la 3e mission, mais je l'ai trouvé trop difficile. J'avais face à moi, 5 croiseurs + quelques escadrons de chasseurs. C'est chaud bouilland. Et pire, certains croiseur n'hésite pas à nous foncer dessus en mode kamikaze pour venir gratter sur notre blindage.

En tout cas, si vous aimez Homeworld, foncez.

----------


## nodulle

> Bon j'ai tout essayé, tant pis je ne jouerai pas à ce jeu... J'ai l'impression de revenir 20 ans en arrière là... c'est comme ça pour tous les autres gros jeux sur oculus store?


Non c'est le seul jeu où j'ai rencontré le problème jusqu'ici. Mais je n'achète que les exclus sur leur store. Je trouve ça dingue que leur logiciel supprime tous les fichiers au moindre problème. Quand tu as une connexion en mousse comme la mienne, c'est la purge !  ::(: 

Faut pas que ça t'empêche de tester leurs autres (excellentes) exclus.

----------


## vectra

Si ça veut pas s'installer, faut pas trop insister je pense.
En tous cas, zéro problèmes ici avec le store et avec le jeu... va comprendre.

----------


## 564.3

Tiens y a des soldes chez Oculus, mais dans leurs grosses exclusivités je ne vois que Robo Recall à -25%.
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...8364258944223/

Et éventuellement The Climb. Il parait que c'est bien fait, mais que ça ne casse pas des briques.

Edit: tant qu'on y est, y a aussi des soldes sur Humble Store (clés Steam)
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/vr-sale/

----------


## ExPanda

> Tiens y a des soldes chez Oculus, mais dans leurs grosses exclusivités je ne vois que Robo Recall à -25%.


-25% sur un jeu d'il y a trois ans et qu'ils offraient avec un casque, et rien sur Lone Echo. Toujours aussi à fond sur les soldes chez Oculus.

Pas mal de trus sympas chez HB par contre.

----------


## Erokh

Pour l'instant, la news concerne la PS5 un iquement, mais on peut espérer une mise à jour pour le PC: la série des jeux Hitman va être compatible VR.

----------


## eeepc35

The climb est passé a -30

Roborecall etait a -30, pas sur que ce soit encore

----------


## Kaede

Robo Recall est à -25% (22.5€).

----------


## eeepc35

Oui, c'est ce que je dis

En plus d'avoir des soldes moisies, ca change suivant les heures

----------


## Kaede

C'est un des problèmes d'avoir un seul store fermé : les prix des jeux y sont verrouillés, comme sur console  ::(:

----------


## vectra

Robo Recall, même à tarif plein, ça reste un must.
Meilleur jeu VR selon moi (la durée de vie étant son seul vrai défaut), certainement un jeu du top 5 toutes catégories confondues.

----------


## eeepc35

J'ai pris robo recall, the climb et un shoot a la house of the dead

Mais les gros jeux ils sont jamais soldés

----------


## 564.3

Les inscriptions pour la beta de Stride sont ouvertes.
https://www.stride.joyway.games/beta




Chez moi il fait encore trop chaud pour faire quoi que ce soit, d'autant plus de la VR, mais d'ici là on sera bien j'espère...

----------


## Hideo

Sortie de Walking Dead : Onslaught le 29 septembre.



Le trailer m'a chauffe de fou puis après j'ai vu qu'ils avaient laisser tomber la coop  ::'(: 
On va clairement vers une tendance "physique" des jeux VR, ce qui fait totalement sens, du coup en regle generale ca va etre complique pour le multijoueur sans faire de concession.

----------


## nodulle

Ah bah enfin des nouvelles !  ::):  Je commençais à ne plus y espérer grand chose après la sortie de son homologue en début d'année et le calme plat en news de celui-ci !

J'ai d'ailleurs commencé Saints & Sinners et c'est très bon ! Onslaught a l'air d'être plus orienté action, je suis curieux de voir ce que ça va donner.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En tout cas, on risque moins d'être déçu côté intéraction, vu que c'est Survios qui développe (Sprint Vector, Raw Data, Creed, Westworld Awakening (bon, celui, là est un poil décevant côté intéraction),.

----------


## 564.3

On ne sait pas si ça sortira sur PC, mais ce Hitman 3 VR a l'air bien cool…
Ils ont posté une interview des devs qui mettent en avant certains aspects du gameplay et des qualités de la VR.




J'aime pas trop les jeux d'infiltration "de base" (repérer les patterns de gardes en restant planqué des plombes), mais tout l'aspect simulation de foule, personnages, environnement me plaisent bien. Ça doit coûter un bras à bien faire, en VR je vois surtout ça dans des expériences narratives pures (peu d’interaction).

Au niveau rendu visuel c'est étonnant aussi, on se demande comment ça tourne sur PS4. Ils ont peut-être optimisé des trucs sous le tapis, à voir dans la pratique. Ou alors c'est une version PS4 pro ou PS5 qu'on nous montre.

----------


## 564.3

Oh noes, selon le résumé d'une AMA par UploadVR Hitman 3 VR c'est du gamepad uniquement, même s'ils utilise un peu son tracking.

Et la réponse concernant la version PC est 


> For VR, what I can tell you today is that HITMAN 3 will include PS VR support at launch


Ça ressemble bien à une exlusivité temporaire, mais va falloir qu'ils nous fassent une ergonomie potable sur PC, parce qu'ils sont mal partis sur PSVR… Ils ont du être emmerdés par le manque de stick/boutons et ont cherché le meilleur compromis. Ça reste mieux que rien, mais c'est dommage.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ca sent très mauvais que le jeu n'utilise pas les move. Mais pour le PSVR ca ne m'étonne pas vraiment. Du coup, si ca sort dans cet état sur PC, ca va être très mauvais.

----------


## vectra

Petit tour sur *The Climb*, acheté en promo.
Bof bof bof. Joli comme tout, mais interactions pénibles et gameplay franchement pas réussi.

Une super démo technologique pour la VR, qui ne démérite toujours pas avec l'âge. Mais disons qu'on se fait un peu chier  ::ninja:: 

Dans le même "genre", je trouve *To the top* bien plus réussi. C'est moins joli, mais qu'est-ce que ça bouge bien  ::o: 


Sinon, ça fait un moment que j'avais pas fait de VR: 1) faudrait augmenter la résolution un petit peu, les enfants et 2) mal de crâne: je sais que ça passera vite, mais faut réapprendre à le dompter :sicko:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Petit tour sur *The Climb*, acheté en promo.
> Bof bof bof. Joli comme tout, mais interactions pénibles et gameplay franchement pas réussi.
> 
> Une super démo technologique pour la VR, qui ne démérite toujours pas avec l'âge. Mais disons qu'on se fait un peu chier 
> 
> Dans le même "genre", je trouve *To the top* bien plus réussi. C'est moins joli, mais qu'est-ce que ça bouge bien 
> 
> 
> Sinon, ça fait un moment que j'avais pas fait de VR: 1) faudrait augmenter la résolution un petit peu, les enfants et 2) mal de crâne: je sais que ça passera vite, mais faut réapprendre à le dompter :sicko:


Dis-toi que lorsque The Climb est sorti, les Oculus Touch n'existaient pas. Le jeu se faisait entièrement à la manette. Je te laisse imaginer la joie du gameplay :D

Perso j'aime beaucoup The Climb en tant que jeu contemplatif, le côté réaliste fait du bien. Le gameplay est simple mais reste amusant. Et putain c'est surtout hyper relaxant.

----------


## vectra

Deuxième jour de ré-immersion dans la VR.

Session de *Beat Saber* au calme: toujours aussi bien et intéressant comme jeu, malgré un principe ultra-simple à la base. Par contre, comme à chaque fois, la surchauffe dans le casque sonne la fin de la récré.

Et premier lancement de *Lone Echo* de toute ma life:  ::love:: 
Jeu immersif, joli, détaillé, avec de bons mécanismes (blabla). C'est très bon.

Je retire ce que j'ai dit sur la résolution dans le Rift S. Encore une fois, le supersampling "pseudo-fovéal" de NVidia fait de pures merveilles, vraiment. La résolution perçue n'a rien à voir avec ce que la dalle affiche réellement: les objets proches sont vraiment très beaux et très détaillés. Et le gameplay nous donne le temps de les contempler et de faire l'andouille avec surtout.
Il y avait assez peu de jeux supportés la dernière fois que je jouais en VR. Brass Tactics je crois, et Robo Recall qui va bien souvent trop vite pour qu'on mate les détails.

C'est vraiment pas du gadget cette feature. Il me tarde que ça soit généralisé à tous les jeux VR et que son activation soit beaucoup plus simple.
https://developer.nvidia.com/blog/nv...image-quality/

Bizarrement, *Brass Tacticts* ne fait pas partie du programme VRSS, tout en offrant un rendu visuel assez proche. Je suppose que l'adaptation dynamique du supersampling d'Oculus suffit à pousser assez les taquets sur toute l'image, vu qu'on ne bouge pas beaucoup (RTS).

----------


## Laya

Quand tu parles de surchauffe, tu parles de toi ou du casque? Parce que j'ai jamais remarqué de surchauffe du casque sur beat saber ^^. Par contre j'ai de la bué qui se forme quand je surchauffe moi.  ::P:

----------


## vectra

De oam'
Et de sueur sur les mousses aussi :beurk:

Joué une heure sur Lone Echo: RAS. C'est relativement calme.

----------


## ExPanda

> Et premier lancement de *Lone Echo* de toute ma life:


 ::o:

----------


## vectra

Je ne l'ai acheté que sur le tard à la faveur d'une promo. Et alors que j'étais déjà fixé sur Asgard's Wrath.
Comme déjà dit plus haut, les locomotives VR sont chères et bien rarement en promo (surtout côté Oculus).

Mais elles en valent vraiment la peine  ::love::  Deux petits jeux à 20 euros ne vont pas du tout offrir l'expérience d'un jeu du "top 5", on va dire.

----------


## Setzer

Ah ça m’intéresse cette histoire de VRSS, du coup y'a juste à l'activer via le panneau NVIDIA? rien de plus à faire?

J'ai un rift S aussi et pour Alyx ou mes simu ça pourrait être chouette!

----------


## vectra

Malheureusement ce n'est possible que pour une liste de jeux prédéfinie. Alyx n'en fait pas partie, même si Boneworks oui.

Ca se fait en utilisant ce menu du panneau nvidia:


https://www.roadtovr.com/new-nvidia-...aints-sinners/

Avant, je devais activer l'option jeu par jeu (onglet suivant).
Si le jeu fait partie de la liste des jeux supportés mais n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire, je devais l'ajouter manuellement en plus...

Y'aurait un moyen de forcer le VRSS sur tous les jeux, mais je ne sais pas si c'est sérieux.

La liste actualisée:



> Battlewake
> Boneworks
> Budget Cuts 2: Mission Insolvency
> Doctor Who
> Eternity WarriorsTM VR
> Hot Dogs, Horseshoes and Hand Grenades
> In Death
> Job Simulator
> Killing Floor: Incursion
> ...


Ca fait un moment que y'a pas de nouveau jeu inclus dedans. Y'a de l'abus...

----------


## Setzer

Ah oui ça ne fait pas beaucoup  ::|:  à surveiller donc!

----------


## vectra

Y'a quand-même du beau monde dans la liste! Mais manquent Beat Saber, Asgard, Stormland...
Et Alyx aussi.

----------


## Setzer

Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais j'en ai aucun ^^'

----------


## vectra

Robo Recall
Lone Echo
The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners

Je pense que tu peux déjà acheter ça pour commencer... 
Dur de se planter. Et y'en a pas mal d'autres d'excellents aussi.

Comment ça, _ça fait un quart du prix du casque_?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## 564.3

> Y'a quand-même du beau monde dans la liste! Mais manquent Beat Saber, Asgard, Stormland...
> Et Alyx aussi.


Pour Beat Saber tu peux booster la cible de rendu sur toute l'image plutôt que d'y aller avec le dos de la cuillère, c'est pas pour les ressources que ça prend  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

J'étais tenté de dire la même chose, le jeu est si peu gourmand qu'on peut faire péter le SSAA même sans GPU à 400€.
C'est vrai pour certains autres jeux peu gourmands comme Thumper, sans doute SUPERHOT VR aussi.

edit : pour info, Moose Life vient de sortir il n'y a pas longtemps https://store.steampowered.com/app/1342740/Moose_Life/. Oui ça pique les yeux. C'est compatible VR !

----------


## 564.3

Ça flashouille aussi pas mal, pour le dernier pack DLC l'équipe de Beat Saber a une vidéo avec un super bon boulot de montage et un joueur bien connu de la communauté.

----------


## 564.3

Sinon demain je vais faire quelques tests avec MSFS pour voir si ça a une chance de tourner en VR sur mon matos.

Ce WE j'ai refait quelques mesures de perf sur 2 simu écran et VR (ACC et DR2). J'ai mis sur écran les mêmes paramètres qu'en VR, du genre ultra low qui pique.

Au final si je n'arrive pas à régler un jeu pour qu'il tourne à 60fps en bouffant ~33% du GPU, ou ~180fps sans limite (GPU à fond), c'est mal barré pour la VR.
Pour rappel j'ai un écran tout pourri (1280x1024@60Hz) et en VR je cible 1756x1952 par œil à 45fps + reprojection.
Bon pour ACC j'ai baissé à 1572x1744 pour que ça passe avec quelques IA, et ça reste correct (j'arrive à lire les panneaux & co).

En tous cas ça m'a fait mal au cul de jouer à ces jeux sur écran. Je fais pas mal d'erreurs de pilotage même si je connais bien les tracés, c'est bizarre.
J'avais déjà remarqué ça lors d'autres tests, mais ça surprend toujours.

----------


## cybercouf

alors ce MSFS? ça tourne à 90fps low @4k? :D

----------


## 564.3

> alors ce MSFS? ça tourne à 90fps low @4k? :D


J'ai fait le test de référence de Squirrel: EGLL Gate 535 A320neo clear sky

Mon matos: Ryzen 5 3600X, 16GB RAM, GTX 1070, écran 1280x1024

Mais il y a clairement un goulet d'étranglement dans le moteur du jeu avec cet avion en vue cockpit, ni le CPU ni le GPU ne sont à fond et ça patauge à 45fps même en low. En vue externe je monte à 60fps et le GPU est bien chargé comme il faut.
Le trafic joue aussi, j'ai viré tous les avions et trucs au sol. J'arrive à 60fps dans le cockpit (toujours mou coté ressources) et 84fps en vue externe (GPU à fond).
J'ai testé le "supersampling" intégré pour le mettre à 30%, mais ça ne change pas grand chose.

J'ai réessayé avec le Cessna 152 des familles, et là mon GPU est bien au taquet dans le cockpit aussi. Ça fait en gros 95fps en vue cockpit et 105fps en vue extérieur. Faudrait que j'ajoute un traitement sur mes données pour avoir la médiane précise.

Selon mes comparaisons écran/VR dans ACC et DR2, il faudrait un GPU 80% plus puissant que ma GTX 1070 pour que ça tienne la route sur cette scène en VR low sans trafic, et avec reprojection permanente (45fps). Et pour le A320neo va falloir un patch de toute façon.

Ma cible de rendu de référence reste élevée même si c'est un bon compromis je trouve, et je pourrais passer à 80Hz (40Hz rendu simu + reprojection). Mais ça reste à la marge si je dois gratter quelques poignées de fps.

Après c'est probablement quand même jouable dans des scènes plus légères que Heathrow, mais il y en a des pires aussi.
J'ai pris ça parce que Squirrel considère que c'est une ref solide pour être assez tranquille. À l'occase j'irais à la pèche aux scènes légères pour voir si ça passe quelque part…

Edit: en fait je vais me barrer en plein océan, avec tout en low et clear sky. Si ça ne passe pas là c'est mort  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Le jeu est jouable en VR ? où il faut attendre la sortie du Reverb G2 pour que le patch VR soit dispo ?

----------


## vectra

GCDJ: Oculus.
Il m'a refusé le remboursement de "The Climb" sous prétexte d'erreurs paypal pendant le remboursement  :Facepalm: 

J'ai envoyé un ticket bien salé dans la foulée, le litige suivra si pas de réponse (délai promis de 48h)  :tournevis:

----------


## 564.3

> Le jeu est jouable en VR ? où il faut attendre la sortie du Reverb G2 pour que le patch VR soit dispo ?


Faut attendre cet automne et croiser les doigts qu'ils accompagnent ça d'optimisations bien senties.
Ils ont prévu de cibler le G2 en premier. C'est bien, vu les écrans ça va leur mettre la pression. On verra le moment venu.
Faut aussi qu'ils trouvent le moyen de faire tourner ça sur Xbox One à terme, même combat mais contraintes différentes (CPU et RAM aux fraises, en plus du GPU).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> GCDJ: Oculus.
> Il m'a refusé le remboursement de "The Climb" sous prétexte d'erreurs paypal pendant le remboursement 
> 
> J'ai envoyé un ticket bien salé dans la foulée, le litige suivra si pas de réponse (délai promis de 48h)  :tournevis:


Arf, fais pas le bourrin comme avec Steam où tu t'étais fait verrouiller temporairement ton compte.

----------


## vectra

Ah ben là si, clairement.

Autant pour Steam, j'étais vraiment aux limites du CLUF (délais de 15j dépassé mais jeu qui ne marche plus au bout d'une heure et refus d'assistance).
Mais là, j'ai tout bon: 30 minutes de jeu et rétractation dans la première semaine. Z'ont aucune excuse pour refuser la rétractation, sinon ça veut juste dire que la rétractation est à discrétion. Ce qui laisse rêveur sur les exclus Oculus à 40 euros...

Raison de plus pour passer par Steam dès que possible sur les non-exclus, sachant que les jeux qui y sont peuvent être joués avec le SDK Oculus.
A ce sujet, Steam ne m'autorise plus à payer avec paypal mais je n'ai aucun problème avec la CB, y compris pour les rétractations. Dans ce cas de figure, j'ai même gagné beaucoup en délais de remboursement, sachant que paypal met genre 10 jours à te rendre les fonds rétrocédés par Steam, du fait de "vérifications". En gros, je ne peux pas réutiliser mon pognon pour un autre jeu Steam avant 15j minimum, contre 2-3j en passant par la CB.

----------


## Setzer

Ah ben clairement la rétractation chez oculus la fête du slip, par exemple c'est impossible pour les jeux vendus en pack, style beat saber + un pack de chanson : pas de rétractation ce qui est scandaleux.

----------


## vectra

Oui mais on peut l'acheter sur Steam.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Pour Beat Saber tu peux booster la cible de rendu sur toute l'image plutôt que d'y aller avec le dos de la cuillère, c'est pas pour les ressources que ça prend


Je confirme. C'était parfaitement fluide avec ma GTX770 sur mon WMR Acer.

----------


## 564.3

> Edit: en fait je vais me barrer en plein océan, avec tout en low et clear sky. Si ça ne passe pas là c'est mort


Test en plein océan (50,-36) avec le Cessna 152 et j'arrive à approcher les 120fps avec le GPU à fond.
Par contre même en "clear sky", si on vire les nuages volumétriques (et peut-être autre rendu atmosphérique en rapport) on gagne 20fps.
J'ai trouvé la solution magique pour arriver à 200fps, passer en mode drone et le pointer vers le ciel.
Bon sans nuages et sans avion, le jeu risque d'être moins fun...  ::ninja:: 

Bref on verra ce qu'ils arrivent à faire, en espérant qu'ils ne vont pas tout miser sur les nouveaux GPU de Nvidia...

----------


## nodulle

Je suis sur WD Saint & Sinners en ce moment et j'ai une question. Lorsque l'on écoute une certaine fréquence à la radio, on peut récupérer des informations concernant des caches de soins ou de matériel. Mais comment on les trouve ces caches ? Là par exemple il me faut des soins et comme le temps d'une journée est limité avant que la horde n'arrive, je ne peux pas fouiller complètement une zone avant de partir. Il y a moyen de les trouver facilement ? Est-ce qu'elles sont clairement identifiable si on tombe dessus ?

----------


## 564.3

Je crois que c'est dans les bases avec des PNJs agressifs en général. Pour ce que j'en ai vu il n'y a pas de gros truc qui saute aux yeux, juste plus de loot de ce type dans un coin.


Sinon j'ai essayé MSFS avec un controleur de Vive accroché à un arceau de casque audio pour remplacer un TrackIR avec OpenTrack, et ça marche nickel.
C'est quand même agréable de bouger la caméra avec un tracking 6DOF de la tête, même si c'est moins bien que de la VR.

En gros les manips:
- haut de la manette contre haut de l'arceau du casque (plat contre plat, dans l'axe du casque), passé la dragonne au casque et tortillé 2 attaches, ça suffit pour que ça tienne bien. Même si elle prend un peu de volume, c'est léger et confortable, vite oubliée.
- démarrage de SteamVR et de la manette, le casque était branché mais passe en veille (le compositeur VR aussi je suppose, pas de perte de perfs)
- démarrage d'OpenTrack, passer _input_ sur SteamVR et sélectionner la manette, puis _start_ pour démarrer le TrackIR virtuel, j'ai laissé le reste par défaut
- démarrer le jeu, dans le menu controles du jeu il détecte un TrackIR normalement
- démarrer un vol et régler les courbes de sensibilité dans OpenTrack pour avoir assez d'amplitude et que ça reste agréable

Il y a pas besoin de calibrage ou autre, peu importe comment est attachée la manette du moment que ça ne bouge pas trop.
Quand on fait start faut être dans la position "neutre" par rapport à l'écran et ça deviens la référence. On peut aussi mapper une touche pour réinitialiser ou désactiver temporairement le tracking.
Le seul truc à faire est de paramétrer les courbes de sensibilité à son gout. J'ai du inverser pitch aussi.

----------


## nodulle

Ok merci.  ::):  En fait tout à l'heure je suis tombé sur une caisse en bois ouverte avec plein de loot de soin dedans et sur le couvercle il y avait le logo de soin. Elle était effectivement dans une base de faction. Par contre j'en ai trouvé une seconde dans la rue juste en face de l'entrée de cette base (pas dedans donc). Ça n'a donc pas l'air uniquement dans une base.

----------


## Cedski

Salut les coin coins 

je ne sais pas trop poster ça mais le poste à l'air assez générique, et j'ai une question générique aussi.

J'ai essayé la VR ce WE chez mon frére (un Valve Index - un... mac pro de 2009 et une 5700XT)
Bon l'effet whaoou est clairement là, j'ai essayé projet car 2 (il a un très bon volant Thrustmaster T300) et Alyx. C'est.  ::mellow::  

J'ai quand même deux soucis, d'un je ne vois pas la 3D ce qui pose quelques soucis (gérables pour le moment) dans certaines énigmes d'Alyx, et de deux, surtout, c'est quand même assez flou surtout sur les cotés (et l'oeil gauche c'est même totalement flou, mais bon je n'ai pas de vision binoculaire, j'utilise l'oeil droit dans ce cas). Alors autant du coup l'effet de grille, ça va  :^_^:  
Mais je me demandais s'il existe des solutions autre que les lentilles (je n'en ai pas, je supporte pas), parce que les lunettes clairement elle ne passe pas sous le casque.... 

Il y a bien des réglages mais ils sont trop faiblards pour arriver à une correction totale.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Salut les coin coins 
> 
> je ne sais pas trop poster ça mais le poste à l'air assez générique, et j'ai une question générique aussi.
> 
> J'ai essayé la VR ce WE chez mon frére (un Valve Index - un... mac pro de 2009 et une 5700XT)
> Bon l'effet whaoou est clairement là, j'ai essayé projet car 2 (il a un très bon volant Thrustmaster T300) et Alyx. C'est.  
> 
> J'ai quand même deux soucis, d'un je ne vois pas la 3D ce qui pose quelques soucis (gérables pour le moment) dans certaines énigmes d'Alyx, et de deux, surtout, c'est quand même assez flou surtout sur les cotés (et l'oeil gauche c'est même totalement flou, mais bon je n'ai pas de vision binoculaire, j'utilise l'oeil droit dans ce cas). Alors autant du coup l'effet de grille, ça va  
> Mais je me demandais s'il existe des solutions autre que les lentilles (je n'en ai pas, je supporte pas), parce que les lunettes clairement elle ne passe pas sous le casque.... 
> ...


T'es en veine toi :

https://www.factornews.com/article/t...e-1-46719.html

----------


## Kaede

Les lunettes doivent passer dans le casque sauf si tu as une tête et monture _particulièrement_ énormes.

Tu as correctement réglé l'IPD bien sûr ?

----------


## Nibher

Quelle idée de jouer à cheval aussi  ::|:

----------


## ExPanda

Il est possible de régler la distance entre les lentilles et l'oeil sur l'Index aussi, peut-être que c'était trop proche pour que les lunettes passent ?
Ça se fait avec la molette sur la droite du casque, sur l'articulation de l'arceau.

----------


## Cedski

Ouais c'est vraiment trop proche pas envie de rayer ses lentilles... 

Ok donc il existe bien une solution en tout cas....

----------


## vectra

Y'a des cas sur HFR où les mecs rayent définitivement les lentilles avec leurs lunettes.
A voir aussi: les sur-lentilles selon prescription. C'est genre 45€.

----------


## eeepc35

Installation d'un jeu oculus planté a cause l'AV (que je n'ai pas), des idées ?

----------


## vectra

AV?

----------


## eeepc35

Anti Virus.

----------


## vectra

Installes-en un bon  :Vibre: 

J'en ai un bien pête-burnes (Avast), et il n'a jamais bloqué aucune install de jeu legit.

----------


## eeepc35

j'en ai pas de mauvais,j'en ai pas du tout ...

----------


## Kazemaho

> Y'a des cas sur HFR où les mecs rayent définitivement les lentilles avec leurs lunettes.
> A voir aussi: les sur-lentilles selon prescription. C'est genre 45€.


Perso moi j'ai ca : https://vroptician.com/
et ca fonctionne très bien

----------


## nodulle

> Installation d'un jeu oculus planté a cause l'AV (que je n'ai pas), des idées ?


Ça doit être un problème de droits. Va savoir pourquoi l'appli Oculus peut très bien écrire les fichiers lors du téléchargement mais lorsqu'il a besoin de l'installer des fois il ne peut plus...  ::|:  Le problème est connu et n'a jamais vraiment été corrigé. Essai de lancer l'appli Oculus avec les droits admin, redémarre les services Oculus (depuis l'onget Bêta des paramètres) et relances l'installation du jeu. Tu peux également égorger un poulet un soir de pleine lune pour maximiser tes chances.

----------


## eeepc35

Et a chaque fois que ca plante, je retelecharge les 15Go du jeu ?

----------


## 564.3

> Et a chaque fois que ca plante, je retelecharge les 15Go du jeu ?


J'ai pas eu le problème, mais il semblerait que ouais.
Si tu veux d'autres retours d'expérience sur le sujet, il y en a sur cette page (et c'était plus proche de 100Go que 10Go  ::ninja:: ):
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...le-10-10/page5

Edit: et nodulle avait fait un recap un peu plus loin




> Bon, on va reprendre étape par étape pour que ce soit bien clair :  en considérant que ta bibliothèque est défini à l'emplacement "D:\Oculus"
> 
> 1) tu lances le téléchargement du jeu
> 2) tu attends que le téléchargement arrive vers la fin à 99%
> 3) tu mets en pause le téléchargement
> 4) dans l'explorateur de fichier, tu vas dans le répertoire "D:\Oculus\Staging"
> 5) tu copies le dossier "sanzaru-games-inc-wrath"
> 6) tu vas à la racine de ton disque "D:" pour y coller le dossier "sanzaru-games-inc-wrath"
> 7) tu re-lances le téléchargement
> ...

----------


## eeepc35

ok, je vais essayer. Merci pour la procédure.

Encore une fois, je me vois mal "debrancher mon AV" alors que j'en ai pas qui tourne (le seul site louche ou je vais, c'est Canard PC)

----------


## 564.3

> ok, je vais essayer. Merci pour la procédure.
> 
> Encore une fois, je me vois mal "debrancher mon AV" alors que j'en ai pas qui tourne (le seul site louche ou je vais, c'est Canard PC)


Y a celui filé par défaut avec Windows, mais on ne peut pas vraiment le désactiver je crois, même si on peut modifier des options.
Enfin je m'étais mis un raccourcis pour arrêter certaines choses à un moment où j'étais parano et je pensais qu'il entraînait des saccades en VR.
Mais il n'a jamais posé problème pour l'installation d'un jeu.

----------


## eeepc35

Trailer de Medal Honor VR par Reswpan à la gamescon cette semaine (publié par oculus)

----------


## eeepc35

The Room VR dispo sur Viveport Infinity  ::):

----------


## Nibher

Bah tiens, une bonne raison de reprendre outer wilds : https://uploadvr.com/outer-wilds-vr-mod

----------


## eeepc35

YUPITERGRAD, The Good Goliath, Paper Beasts, MINI MOTOR RACING X, Wands, Down by the Rabbid Hole sur le Viveport Infinity

On croise les doigts, mais Walking Dead Saint and Sinners semble bientot inclus.

----------


## nodulle

Le nouveau trailer de Medal of Honor: Above and Beyond :

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Le nouveau trailer de Medal of Honor: Above and Beyond :


"Gniiiiiii on dirait un PS3 !!!!!!"....dans 3.....2......1 .


Pour connaître le potentiel des FPS en VR, ca donne envie. Clairement beaucoup envie. Le niveau d’interaction me parait suffisant (on peut taper les ennemis avec des armes, prends ca Alyx !!!), et puis putain c'est Respawn derrière. Ceux qui nous pondent les FPS solo les plus violents des dernières années (ok si on enlève les Metro calmez vous).

J'espère que Revive va faire son taf, parce que j'y taterai bien sur mon Index

----------


## 564.3

Ouais pareil, ça a l'air bien complet et intéressant. Faudra quand même avoir confirmation qu'ils n'ont pas chié un truc qu'on ne voit pas dans le trailer.
J'espère qu'on ne va pas trop sentir les limites dues à la version Quest dans le moteur physique & co. Edit: ah non c'est uniquement avec le Link, j'ai eu peu un moment…

----------


## nodulle

Ça envoi du pâté ouais, mais il n'y a toujours pas de date de sortie !  ::(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ça envoi du pâté ouais, mais il n'y a toujours pas de date de sortie !


C'est Holiday, donc période de noel. Par contre, je comprends mieux le rendu pourrit, le jeu doit tourner sur Quest.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est Holiday, donc période de noel. Par contre, je comprends mieux le rendu pourrit, le jeu doit tourner sur Quest.


Nan je me suis fait piéger aussi, en fait je suis retourné vérifier et y a écrit en bas qu'il faut un PC + Oculus Link pour y jouer avec le Quest.
Au niveau rendu graphique le Quest était loin de tout ce qu'on a vu quand même, c'est une vraie brouette. Ils ont même du lacher du lest sur Beat Saber pour que ça tourne.

----------


## Setzer

Ouais perso j'ai bien été saucé par squadrons et MOH, et super pour outer wilds il m'était tombé des mains mais en vr ça pourrait carrément transcender l'expérience !

----------


## eeepc35

Dommage que ce soit un jeu Oculus, dans 5 ans, il sera a -10% si on a de la chance.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Dommage que ce soit un jeu Oculus, dans 5 ans, il sera a -10% si on a de la chance.


Oui après, on a aussi le droit de payer les jeux au prix de vente normal ^^

----------


## ExPanda

> Dommage que ce soit un jeu Facebook


 ::siffle::

----------


## madfox

> Envoyé par eeepc35
> 
> 
> Dommage que ce soit un jeu Facebook


Exactement.  :tired: 

Le lobbyisme de Facebook commence sérieusement à être casse bonbon.

Espérons que le scandale actuel autour d'Occulus fasse un peu bouger les choses et que moins devs décident de s'enfermer bêtement chez big brother pour développer leurs jeux...

----------


## Nibher

Ils ne décident pas de s'enfermer bêtement, ils choisissent d'être (très) largement financé pour créer un jeu VR qui n'aurait probablement jamais vu le jour autrement.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ils ne décident pas de s'enfermer bêtement, ils choisissent d'être (très) largement financé pour créer un jeu VR qui n'aurait probablement jamais vu le jour autrement.


Je pense qu'ici, personne ne critique Respawn. C'est normal pour un dev de chercher a sortir son jeu dans les conditions financières les plus pratiques. Mais plutôt Facebook qui souhaite encore des exclus, alors que la VR a tellement besoin d'unicité.

Mais comme ils veulent vraiment pousser leur hardware (au contraire de Valve ou de HTC, qui veulent pousser la VR en général), ca reste logique

----------


## madfox

> Ils ne décident pas de s'enfermer bêtement, ils choisissent d'être (très) largement financé pour créer un jeu VR qui n'aurait probablement jamais vu le jour autrement.


Nan mais faut arrêter, c'est Respawn avec EA au cul. On est pas dans un cas de figure où les mecs ont besoin d'un financement supplémentaire pour sortir leur jeu. C'est d'autant plus ridicule cette exclu vu qu'EA vient de ramener tout son catalogue sur Steam (SW:squadron VR inclus)...

----------


## vectra

Je ne veux pas me faire l'avocat du diable, mais avant l'arrivée de HL:Alyx, aussi surprise que tardive, la plupart des gros titres VR sortaient tous des écuries Oculus.
D'ailleurs, ça en est où les titres majeurs promis par Valve dans la suite d'Alyx??

----------


## eeepc35

Tu veux quand même pas 2 jeux Valve la même décennie ?

----------


## madfox

> Je ne veux pas me faire l'avocat du diable, mais avant l'arrivée de HL:Alyx, aussi surprise que tardive, la plupart des gros titres VR sortaient tous des écuries Oculus.


Je vois pas le rapport entre cette situation d'exclusivité et le fait qu'Occulus ait sortie plus de jeux en interne que Valve. ::huh::

----------


## vectra

Non, Oculus a sorti pratiquement tous les jeux "qui comptent", et il a fallu attendre 2020 pour que ça change (vivement SW squadron d'ailleurs).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pense qu'ici, personne ne critique Respawn. C'est normal pour un dev de chercher a sortir son jeu dans les conditions financières les plus pratiques. Mais plutôt Facebook qui souhaite encore des exclus, alors que la VR a tellement besoin d'unicité.
> 
> Mais comme ils veulent vraiment pousser leur hardware (au contraire de Valve ou de HTC, qui veulent pousser la VR en général), ca reste logique


Mais l'unicité, pour quelle cible?
Entre le G2 et le Quest, y'a un peu le grand écart maintenant. Par contre, au moment où la décision a été prise, il n'y avait pas de justification technique derrière.

----------


## madfox

Des jeux qui "comptent" ? A part Lone Echo et Asgard Wrath y a rien eu vraiment de transcendant sortie uniquement chez Occulus.

----------


## Kaede

Robo Recall aussi a très bonne réputation. Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, ça fait pas lourd.

----------


## vectra

Ce qu'il y a en dehors encore moins.

----------


## eeepc35

> Des jeux qui "comptent" ? A part Lone Echo et Asgard Wrath y a rien eu vraiment de transcendant sortie uniquement chez Occulus.



StormLand, Vader Immortal, The Climb, Defector, phantom cover op,journey of the gods,  from other suns, wolves in the walls,  et d'autres

Et ca va pas s'arranger avec les rachats de Beat Saber et du studio Ready at Dawn.

----------


## 564.3

Oculus/Facebook était éditeur sur tous ces jeux, ils n'ont développé que des démos en interne.
Maintenant qu'ils ont racheté des devs c'est différent, même s'ils gardent encore leur identité et une bonne partie de leur autonomie.
S'ils ne déconnent pas trop, on pourra utiliser tout le matos OpenXR sur leur boutique. Ça déverrouillera les exclusivités au moins de cette contrainte. Fondamentalement ils s'en foutent qu'on achète leur matos, ce qu'ils veulent surtout c'est qu'on utilise leur plateforme (enfin j'espère).

Valve est le dev de HL:Alyx, et n'a pratiquement jamais édité de studio tiers (VR ou pas).
Ils n'ont clairement pas la même politique.

HTC finance tout et n'importe quoi, assez peu de jeux au final.

----------


## eeepc35

Le problème de oculus c'est l'absence de soldes sur les jeux exclus sur leur boutique

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Le problème de oculus c'est l'absence de soldes sur les jeux exclus sur leur boutique


Pour eux c'est plutôt un avantage  ::trollface::  quand tu as le contrôle total des clefs pour tes jeux, tu peux décider de ne jamais les mettre en solde. Et faire plus de marge même sur les anciens jeux.

----------


## eeepc35

Leur modèle c'est Nintendo

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Je viens de voir ça : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lar_System_VR/
Ça sort bientôt, on verra ce que ça donne

----------


## Setzer

J'ai testé sur rift s les mods vr pour alien isolation et outer wilds.

Alien isolation le mod est simplement fantastique. Les touch sont reconnus sans problème et l'immersion est totale, aucun pépin jusque la et je n'avais pas autant stressé depuis REVII sur psvr.

Pour outer wilds pour le moment un peu plus mitigé. Ca tourne bien et l'immersion est là mais pour le coup j'ai beaucoup plus de mal à gérer les commandes du vaisseau avec les touch et les atterrissages sont assez catastrophiques. Après je pense que c'est plus une question d'adaptation et une fois les commandes maîtrisées je pense que ça devrait pas mal transcender l'expérience version "plate".

----------


## FixB

Quand tu dis que les touch sont reconnus, ils sont vraiment utilisables, ou uniquement les boutons ?
Il me semblait que la dernière fois que j'avais essayé, le jeu se jouait au gamepad, même avec le mod VR?

----------


## Setzer

Pour alien uniquement les boutons, pour outer wilds c'est boutons + pointage.

----------


## FixB

Ah, ok. Merci !!

----------


## Pounure

> J'ai testé sur rift s les mods vr pour alien isolation et outer wilds.
> 
> Alien isolation le mod est simplement fantastique. Les touch sont reconnus sans problème et l'immersion est totale, aucun pépin jusque la et je n'avais pas autant stressé depuis REVII sur psvr.
> 
> Pour outer wilds pour le moment un peu plus mitigé. Ca tourne bien et l'immersion est là mais pour le coup j'ai beaucoup plus de mal à gérer les commandes du vaisseau avec les touch et les atterrissages sont assez catastrophiques. Après je pense que c'est plus une question d'adaptation et une fois les commandes maîtrisées je pense que ça devrait pas mal transcender l'expérience version "plate".


Hey ! 
moi j'ai essayé Alien sur HTC vive, impossible à jouer : la gerbe qui monte au bout de 5 minutes. c'est vraiment le seul jeu à m'avoir fait ça. Dommage d'ailleurs car en effet c'est super bien fait.

----------


## nodulle

Moi j'attend la prochaine MAJ avant de m'y mettre sérieusement car il reste encore quelques détails à peaufiner. Mais étant donné que ça fait presque deux ans depuis sa dernière MAJ, je pense que le dev est parti sur autre chose depuis.  :^_^: 

Mais sinon il reste très beau en VR ! Et c'est un vrais plaisir d'être dans l'ambiance et l'univers d'Alien !  ::): 

Pour info j'avais fait une petite review à l'époque lors de la sortie de la dernière version du mod (la 0.8).

----------


## Setzer

Oui je rejoins ce que tu écris sur ta review, après perso je n'ai pas essayé de gigoter dans tous les sens, j'y ai joué comme je jouais à resident evil 7, assis avec les contrôleurs.

pour le coup Pounure, pour limiter la gerboulade, essaie d'y jouer debout ça peut limiter la cinetose, peros à force de jouer en VR j'y suis de moins en moins sujet, merci IL2 et les looping dans tous les sens  :^_^:

----------


## Oyooh

> Moi j'attend la prochaine MAJ avant de m'y mettre sérieusement car il reste encore quelques détails à peaufiner. Mais étant donné que ça fait presque deux ans depuis sa dernière MAJ, je pense que le dev est parti sur autre chose depuis.


Pareil, j'espérais une version gérant plus les contrôleurs (ne serait-ce que pour tenir le détecteur et les quelques armes), mais le dev s'est lancé dans un mod VR pour Halo. Je doute qu'il retouche à AI un jour  ::(:

----------


## eeepc35

C'est assez dur d'integrer les controlleurs au gameplay.

----------


## 564.3

Une info intéressante noyée dans mon flux Steam, Breathedge va avoir une version VR.
https://store.steampowered.com/newsh...77682400988291
Il est encore en EA et était dans ma wishlist pour la version écran, mais monte bien dans les priorités d'un coup  :;): 

Pour préciser, c'est un jeu de survie/crafting/exploration dans l'espace. J'y ai pas joué mais il a l'air bien foutu avec pas mal de déconne.



En tous cas c'est pour pour tout de suite... peut-être début 2021 vu comme c'est parti.



> In addition to the console versions of the game, we’ve already tested, partially assembled, and are planning to release a VR version of Breathedge. Oh, yeah! You’ve heard it right! Owners of virtual reality helmets will be able to spin garbage in their hands! Where else can you get such a unique experience? Not everyone has a dump close to their home. By the way, we’ll test everything on Htc Vive and Valve Index first. And then we’ll test it on people. We care about nature, so we won’t test it on animals. The VR release of the game is likely to happen before the console release, but later than the PC release. To make it more clear, we can describe it with this formula: release> release> release.

----------


## Rodwin

Merci pour l'info !

----------


## 564.3

J'ai joué un peu à l'EA de Stride jusqu'à ce qu'un de mes controleurs n'ai plus de jus et abrège mon meilleur run...

Avec les controleurs Index il montre des WMR dans le tuto, et ne donne pas les infos les plus pratique. Pour sauter faut utiliser le bouton A et ralenti avec le bouton B, plutôt qu'utiliser le stick.
Quelques trucs sont à revoir/affiner à mon gout, mais une fois qu'on s'y est fait ça marche plutôt bien.

Faudrait un feedback pour confirmer qu'on a bien chargé le saut. J'ai tendance à foirer des trucs parce qu'il n'est pas assez chargé, et/ou faut viser avec la main, enfin c'est un peu bizarre.
Edit: Quand on saute il faut lever la main en même temps qu'on lache le bouton. C'est inversé par rapport à Climbey par exemple, où on a plus l'impression de prendre appui avec la main pour s'élancer.

Le grab déconne un peu parfois, j'ai la main qui se coince au dessus de la prise  (dans les sortes d'échelles) et je me casse la gueule plutôt qu'il la choppe.

Le feeling du flingue est assez naze aussi.

Et pour l'instant c'est qu'un runner avec quelques mécanismes, faut espérer qu'ils vont réussir à bien étoffer tout ça. Enfin je le savais vu les retours, mais je voulais essayer quand même.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai joué un peu plus à Stride, et je commence à bien prendre le coup pour les sauts & co. Sur la fin j'ai amélioré ma gestion du flingue aussi.
Faudrait que je teste de bidouiller la sensibilité du grab parce que les choses ont tendance à me rester dans les mains.
Sinon ça commence à être bien plaisant là, en général j'arrive à la zone medium.

----------


## wushu_calimero

Hello, juste pour vous dire que j'ai reçu mes controleurs Valve (commandés mi mars....) et que ça passe top avec le Vive.

Bonnes sensations sur Alyx, (ah... les gants magnétiques, le rechargement... la gestion des doigts est top, je ne vais plus toucher aux controleurs du vive !)

----------


## eeepc35

Stride est dispo sur Viveport Infinity.

A suivre, Star Blazer, Star Shaman et Walking Dead Saints and Sinners.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bundle de petits jeux à petits prix.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/vr-bundle

----------


## Andeim

> Hello, juste pour vous dire que j'ai reçu mes controleurs Valve (commandés mi mars....) et que ça passe top avec le Vive.
> 
> Bonnes sensations sur Alyx, (ah... les gants magnétiques, le rechargement... la gestion des doigts est top, je ne vais plus toucher aux controleurs du vive !)


Salut ! 
TU veux dire par là que les contrôleur valve index controllers sont compatibles avec un vieux casque htc vive ?

EDIT

J'ai ma réponse sur la page steam correspondante : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...x_Controllers/

----------


## 564.3

BisonRavi a fait un post pour récap les annonces d'UbiSoft dans la section matos, merci à lui même si ce n'était pas au bon endroit  :;): 
Un Far Cry dédié à des installations physiques ciblées, OSEF (enfin moi en tous cas).
Un jeu d'exploration/survie spatiale "AGOS: A Game of Space" (steam) qui a l'air intéressant.




> *Ubisoft révèle un nouveau titre VR 'AGOS: A Game of Space', un simulateur spatial conçu pour la réalité virtuelle sur PCVR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.roadtovr.com/ubisoft-ago...-date-trailer/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Darth

J'ai relancé la VR cette semaine après des mois sans. J'ai repris un pied juste en faisant Interkosmos et Pokerstar.

----------


## BisonRavi

> BisonRavi a fait un post pour récap les annonces d'UbiSoft dans la section matos, merci à lui même si ce n'était pas au bon endroit


C’est plutôt merci à toi  :;): 

Sinon il ya une grosse promo des jeux *survios* sur steam dont le fameux *CREED : Rise to Glory à -70 %*




https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...Rise_to_Glory/


Edit : 




> RAW DATA : -80%
> 
> SPRINT VECTOR : -80%
> 
> ELECTRONAUTS : -80%
> 
> BATTLEWAKE : -70%


Fin de la Promo Le 14 septembre

----------


## 564.3

Tiens vu qu'on parlait d'Ubi dans le topic matos, j'ai remarqué qu'en ce moment ils font un bundle avec leurs jeux VR:
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...oft_VR_Bundle/
et des promos individuelles aussi.

Y en a aucun qui est vraiment excellent (pas testé Werewolves), mais ils sont tous de bonne facture avec quelques défauts. Faut faire selon ses gouts.
Un peu comme les jeux Survios, je les ai tous faits (sauf Electronauts) et je me suis bien amusé, mais je les mettrais pas dans mon top.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai relancé la VR cette semaine après des mois sans. J'ai repris un pied juste en faisant Interkosmos et Pokerstar.


J'ai aussi fait une sorte de pause depuis la canicule…
Je me contente de rejouer un peu à mes valeurs sures du genre Dirt Rally 2, H3VR et Blade & Sorcery.
Je m'étais remis à Beat Saber aussi, mais il fait de nouveau trop chaud…

À coté je joue quasi qu'à MSFS, faut dire.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pareil, je n'ai pas fait de VR roomscale à cause de la canicule. Du coup, c'est plutôt les jeux VR assis comme Project CARS 3, X Wing Alliance.
Et là, je me dis, c'est bon, la température semble correcte. 

Je pars tester Stride, Panther VR et le workshop de Battlegroup VR.
Alors, Stride c'est vraiment cool sauf les sauts, la grimpette après un saut et le wall run. J'ai trop du mal avec ces 3 là. EN plus, au moment où je veux sauter, ma main gauche aggripe le sol. Et bah, du coup, je ne saute pas et je reste coller au sol.  ::sad:: 
N'empêche, le Endless Mode c'est bien, mais il y a que du parcour, je veux du gunfight comme Mirror's Edge qui propose un bon équilibre.
D'ailleurs, c'est plutôt sympa de pouvoir garder l'arme en main en faisant les tyroliennes. Dommage, qu'il n'y a pas d'enemis  ::ninja::  

Par contre, au bout de 15 min, j'ai super chaud. Je m'attendais pas à suer sur Stride. Bah, c'est raté. J'aurai du faire du Beat Saber ou du Pistol Whip avec mon gilet Woojer Edge Vest.

Panther VR me fait pas mal penser à Payday 2 mais plus axé infiltration. Et malgré que ce soit un jeu pensé VR dès le départ, je le trouve très mal fichu en terme d'intéraction. Pour ouvrir une porte, une grille, prendre une malette, faut pointer notre main et appuyer sur la gachette. Ca suxe pour un jeu VR. 
Alors que pour Payday 2 VR, c'était compréhensible vu que le jeu de base est un jeu 2D.

----------


## 564.3

> Par contre, au bout de 15 min, j'ai super chaud. Je m'attendais pas à suer sur Stride. Bah, c'est raté. J'aurai du faire du Beat Saber ou du Pistol Whip avec mon gilet Woojer Edge Vest.


Ah t'es équipé comme un pro. Mais ouais, le WE dernier Stride m'a fait transpirer aussi…

Pour le saut, faut prendre l'habitude de lacher le bouton et lever la main en même temps. C'est devenu naturel assez rapidement.
Et avec l'Index faut diminuer la sensibilité du grip. Y a un setup custom qui fait ça dans le workshop, mais je n'ai pas testé.

Au bout d'un moment je commençais à être plus efficace, mais agiter les bras ça fatigue quand même à la longue.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

D'ailleurs, vidéo maison de Stride avec mes sauts lamentables

----------


## 564.3

> D'ailleurs, vidéo maison de Stride avec mes sauts lamentables
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWYD9a6UlD0


J'ai regardé qu'un passage, c'est difficile  ::ninja:: 
Si y a un moment où tu te rattrapes au rebord avec les dents, mets un timestamp parce que je veux voir ça  ::P: 

Demain je compte faire les étapes de coupe du monde à DR2 et ensuite j'essaierais d'enregistrer un run correct de Stride.
C'est à dire que je me vautrerais comme une bouse, mais plus loin  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

Voila mon run qui va le plus loin pour l'instant sur Stride, mais pas le plus clean/fluide.
J'étais un peu cuit on dirait, des moments d'hésitation et des fausses manips plus ou moins gênantes.
Enfin si vous voulez des vidéos de PGM, y en a sur Youtube  ::ninja:: 




La vidéo a pas mal de petits mouvements et j'ai l'impression d'avoir un peu de reprojection avec ce jeu. Faudrait que je vérifie ça.

----------


## Vyse

Je ne vois aucune mention de la future prise en charge de la VR dans ce patchnote, du coup qu'est-ce que ça vient faire dans ce topic ?

----------


## cybercouf

> Panther VR me fait pas mal penser à Payday 2 mais plus axé infiltration. Et malgré que ce soit un jeu pensé VR dès le départ, je le trouve très mal fichu en terme d'intéraction. ...


Ha tiens je cherchais un jeu solo à faire, et l'infiltration me tentait. Mais je trouvait *Panther* assez moche/petit budget, si en plus il est mal pensé :/, j'avais aussi noté *Espire 1*, mais j'ai souvenir de pas mal de critiques à l'époque (peut être amélioré depuis). Finalement je pense que je vais me lancer sur *Stormland*, qui a l'air bien finit.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ha tiens je cherchais un jeu solo à faire, et l'infiltration me tentait. Mais je trouvait *Panther* assez moche/petit budget, si en plus il est mal pensé :/, j'avais aussi noté *Espire 1*, mais j'ai souvenir de pas mal de critiques à l'époque (peut être amélioré depuis). Finalement je pense que je vais me lancer sur *Stormland*, qui a l'air bien finit.


Espire 1 est très bon, il souffre juste du syndrome de comparaison avec HL Alyx. Même si ce n'est pas du tout le même type de gameplay, beaucoup de choses vont te paraitre mal faite par rapport au standart qu'a imposer Valve.

En infiltration, tu as aussi Phantom Covert Ops (le MGS pété dans un Kayak) et la série des Budget Cuts.

----------


## 564.3

> En infiltration, tu as aussi Phantom Covert Ops (le MGS pété dans un Kayak) et la série des Budget Cuts.


D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas vu s'il y avait du combat à la pagaie. Ils pourrait monter dans ma wishlist si c'était le cas.

----------


## 564.3

Pas du jeu ni du matos, mais un nouveau système d'overlay SteamVR permettra d'intégrer des "gadgets" 3D utilisables n'importe où et quand en VR. Ils pourront aussi interagir entre eux (simple collisions des volumes ou API pour aller plus loin ?).
C'est une évolution du système qui permet de mettre des overlay 2D, que j'ai surtout vu utilisé pour mettre une vidéo sur son tableau de bord dans Elite Dangerous, une fenêtre de chat, ou autre.

Vu ma façon d'utiliser la VR, la vue desktop occasionnelle me suffit largement, j'aimerais surtout qu'ils mettent un meilleur clavier…
À voir ce que les devs vont faire avec ce système, il y a un hackathon à la fin du mois. C'est du dev web, faut ptet pas vouloir faire des trucs trop complexes/gourmands.

https://medium.com/@joe_28841/aardva...y-7bf018e04b84

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Espire 1 est très bon, il souffre juste du syndrome de comparaison avec HL Alyx. Même si ce n'est pas du tout le même type de gameplay, beaucoup de choses vont te paraitre mal faite par rapport au standart qu'a imposer Valve.
> 
> En infiltration, tu as aussi Phantom Covert Ops (le MGS pété dans un Kayak) et la série des Budget Cuts.


Ca donne quoi Phantom Covert Ops ? Ca marche bien avec Revive ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Voila mon run qui va le plus loin pour l'instant sur Stride, mais pas le plus clean/fluide.
> J'étais un peu cuit on dirait, des moments d'hésitation et des fausses manips plus ou moins gênantes.
> Enfin si vous voulez des vidéos de PGM, y en a sur Youtube 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkaaWoX2bWE
> 
> La vidéo a pas mal de petits mouvements et j'ai l'impression d'avoir un peu de reprojection avec ce jeu. Faudrait que je vérifie ça.


Au moins, tu t'en sors bien sur les sauts.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Au moins, tu t'en sors bien sur les sauts.


À part les 2x où j'ai failli me vautrer…
Ça aurait été plus classe de finir sur un beau face-plant dans un mur plutôt que tué par la corruption après avoir cafouillé dans un gunfight.

Sinon j'ai un bon panaché de quasi tous les accrochages:
- les pieds qui trainent sur les petits murets (mineur) https://youtu.be/RkaaWoX2bWE?t=19 et l'escalade de mur raté dans la foulée (je jouais avec le flingue en même temps)
- pareil, j'ai cru que j'allais y passer là https://youtu.be/RkaaWoX2bWE?t=123
- la main qui se coince dans l'échelle plutôt que choper le barreau https://youtu.be/RkaaWoX2bWE?t=167 (heureusement qu'il y avait un sol en dessous)
- le wall-run raté (failli me vautrer) https://youtu.be/RkaaWoX2bWE?t=80
- la prise du flingue ratée https://youtu.be/RkaaWoX2bWE?t=190 (pareil au dernier gunfight)

Manque le cas où je reste coincé sous un muret parce que j'ai raté la glissade, et/ou je bloque 2s parce que je n'ai pas d'élan et/ou j'agripe le sol (ça arrive moins depuis l'update de la sensibilité par défaut du grip sur l'Index).
Et une bonne vautre du haut d'un immeuble, bien sur.

----------


## cybercouf

> Espire 1 est très bon, il souffre juste du syndrome de comparaison avec HL Alyx. Même si ce n'est pas du tout le même type de gameplay, beaucoup de choses vont te paraitre mal faite par rapport au standart qu'a imposer Valve.
> 
> En infiltration, tu as aussi Phantom Covert Ops (le MGS pété dans un Kayak) et la série des Budget Cuts.


Ayant fait Alyx il n'y a pas si longtemps je verrais peut trop beaucoup les défauts de Espire 1 alors  ::): . Budget Cuts je l'ai déjà fait, c'était sympa mais pas assez pour me lancer dans le deuxième volet.
J'ai suivit les review de Phantom Covert Ops, les derniers patch avaient l'air d'améliorer la locomotion, mais ça reste un "petit jeu" j'ai l'impression. Je vais me le garder dans ma liste avec Espire 1 pour plus tard, et juste me concentrer sur Stormland. 




> D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas vu s'il y avait du combat à la pagaie. Ils pourrait monter dans ma wishlist si c'était le cas.


ça serait fun en effet ^^, mais j'ai rien lu la dessus. Je suis même pas sûr qu'on puisse juste se pousser latéralement avec la pagaie. S'il passe en promo un jour je me le prendrais, au moins pour le côté original.

----------


## 564.3

Concernant Stride (encore).

Normalement il est supposé y avoir un feedback haptique quand on a la main près du flingue, mais je ne le sens pas.
https://steamcommunity.com/app/12920...9009266069237/
Ça aiderait à éviter de le rater…

Pour les échelles faudrait ptet qu'ils augmentent la zone d'aggripage. Ça fait bizarre de tomber et voir sa main coincée entre 2 barreaux. Il n'y a pas de modélisation du corps, même approximative (genre HL:Alyx pour éviter de s'enfermer une main dans un tiroir), ou pas prise en compte pour ça.

Des détails à affiner, déjà ils ont corrigé l'histoire du grip.

----------


## nodulle

Pour les fans de Sonic, il y a un fan game en VR sorti depuis 2-3 semaines : Virtua Sonic



A déconseiller aux plus sensibles !  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Pour les fans de Sonic, il y a un fan game en VR sorti depuis 2-3 semaines : Virtua Sonic


Ah ouais tiens, j'avais vu un proto y a longtemps et je ne pensais pas qu'ils continuaient de bosser dessus. Heureusement que c'est pas une licence Nintendo  ::ninja:: 
Je suis pas un grand fan de Sonic à la base, et le gameplay ne me fait pas trop rêver, mais ça a l'air bien fait.

Par contre je viens d'enchainer une session de Stride et de Blade & Sorcery, et le mélange des deux serait cool. Au lieu d'avoir des mecs qui spawn dans les coins avec un pétard, des types à l'arme blanche qui barrent le passage.
Ça serait cool de leur tomber dessus en profitant de l'élan pour caser un coup de pied sauté sur l'un, enchaîné d'une exécution bien sentie sur l'autre  :Bave:  
Mais c'est déjà assez crevant comme ça, faudrait ptet pas trop en rajouter.

Dans Stride je me suis fait un run de 1.5km (début de la zone hard), et un à 47k points (insta-death, no medikit) qui se termine par un vautrage dans le vide  ::ninja:: 
Pas super satisfaisant malgré tout, ce n'était pas un beau plongeon mais du cafouillage.

Edit: je colle la vidéo en lien quand même https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1gFLPSjNb4
C'était plus propre que celle d'avant à part quelques moments pas très fluides, un wall-run inutile raté, une hésitation où j'ai failli me vautrer avant une tyrolienne, et la vautre finale.
Et sur les gunfights j'ai tendance à avoiner comme un arrosoir, mais je préfère éviter de risquer de me prendre une balle perdue en mode insta-death. Ça doit se payer au score par contre…

----------


## akaraziel

> À voir ce que les devs vont faire avec ce système, il y a un hackathon à la fin du mois. C'est du dev web, faut ptet pas vouloir faire des trucs trop complexes/gourmands


Je mets un billet sur Doom jouable sur tableau de bord de Elite Dangerous.  ::P:

----------


## BisonRavi

*Assassin's Creed VR et Splinter Cell VR seront annoncés aujourd'hui*





https://mixed.de/assassins-creed-vr-...-angekuendigt/

----------


## Kaede

Des annonces d'annonces ... la communication commerciale n'a pas de limites  ::): 
A quand les annonces d'annonces d'annonces ?  ::wacko::

----------


## 564.3

> Des annonces d'annonces ... la communication commerciale n'a pas de limites 
> A quand les annonces d'annonces d'annonces ?


Là c'est seulement des journalistes qui essayent de surfer sur la hype d'une conférence pour poster des articles spéculatifs et autres analyses de leaks qui rapportent du clic.
Et quelques jours/heures après ils postent le résumé des infos officielles et complètes pour faire revenir les visiteurs. C'est tout bonus.

----------


## BisonRavi

Finalement c’est fait,

*Ubisoft a annoncé aujourd'hui à Facebook Connect que les  franchises Assassin's Creed et Splinter Cell recevaient des jeux conçus pour la réalité virtuelle. Les deux jeux devraient être des exclusivités de la plate-forme Oculus.*

Ubisoft dit que les jeux Assassin's Creed et Splinter Cell sont créés à partir de zéro exclusivement pour la plate-forme Oculus, et «comprendront des éléments des franchises que les joueurs connaissent et aiment».

On ne sait pas si ceux-ci seront considérés comme exclusifs à Quest ou s'ils seront également proposés aux utilisateurs de Rift et Quest via PC.

Dixit :
https://www.roadtovr.com/ubisoft-ass...-connect-2020/

----------


## eeepc35

Facebook a annoncé qu'il n'y aura plus de nouveau model de Rift, just le quest.

----------


## 564.3

> Facebook a annoncé qu'il n'y aura plus de nouveau model de Rift, just le quest.


Ouais on en parle dans le topic matos.

Coté jeux ils ont encore prévu de publier des exclusivités PC, au moins Lone Echo 2 et Medal Of Honor.
Au pire avec le Link sur le Quest, comme on s'était fait piéger avec les images lors de l'annonce (faut lire le texte en tout petit)  ::ninja:: 
Mais pour les jeux Ubi je les vois mal faire une version exclusive PC. Ça risque de brider le design cette affaire, on verra…

Edit: La bonne nouvelle c'est que Medal Of Honor sortira aussi sur Steam
https://www.roadtovr.com/medal-honor...te-steam-rift/
Bizarre pour un jeu publié par Oculus. Je les voyais plutôt utiliser SteamVR via OpenXR sur leur boutique.

Pas mal de jeux dont ils étaient partenaires sont sortis sur Steam, mais jamais un jeu dont ils étaient l'éditeur.

Edit 2: en fait ça n'est pas clair si c'est sur leur boutique ou sur Steam réellement, on verra…

Si, c'est clair https://twitter.com/medalofhonor/sta...91823963287552

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En tout cas, pour le moment, la fiche du jeu n'existe pas sur Steam.

----------


## eeepc35

Qu'ils ne sortent pas de nouveau casque, je comprends, apres tout le Rift S fait bien l'affaire.

Mais exclure ces clients (MOI !!!) de leur ludotheque d'exclus ...

----------


## 564.3

> Qu'ils ne sortent pas de nouveau casque, je comprends, apres tout le Rift S fait bien l'affaire.
> 
> Mais exclure ces clients (MOI !!!) de leur ludotheque d'exclus ...


Y a déjà eu des exclusivités Quest, si c'est ce à quoi tu fais ref ?
J'ai ptet pas trop suivi parce que c'était des jeux dont je me foutais, mais ça m'étonnerait qu'ils fassent ça.
Edit: c'est le cas pour certaines applis de consommation de médias par contre, je crois

Pour les jeux Ubi, s'ils ciblent le Quest faut limiter le moteur et level design, mais ça ne les empêche pas de faire une version PC avec des améliorations graphiques. Et de sortir sortir sur Steam après une période d'exclusivité, comme pour Eagle Flight notamment.
Enfin on verra, pour l'instant y a toujours quasi aucune info. On en reste à ce qu'on savait des pseudo leaks/rumeurs d'il y a des mois…

Un Assassins Creed bien fait ça pourrait être classe. Du genre un mélange des meilleurs éléments de Stride (pour le parcours), Blade & Sorcery, Boneworks, Half Life: Alyx. Mais faut pas trop rêver je crois…

----------


## madfox

> La bonne nouvelle c'est que Medal Of Honor sortira aussi sur Steam
> https://www.roadtovr.com/medal-honor...te-steam-rift/
> Bizarre pour un jeu publié par Oculus. Je les voyais plutôt utiliser SteamVR via OpenXR sur leur boutique.
> 
> Pas mal de jeux dont ils étaient partenaires sont sortis sur Steam, mais jamais un jeu dont ils étaient l'éditeur.
> 
> Edit 2: en fait ça n'est pas clair si c'est sur leur boutique ou sur Steam réellement, on verra…
> 
> Si, c'est clair https://twitter.com/medalofhonor/sta...91823963287552


Y a rien de bizarre, le "vrai" éditeur de la licence Medal of Honor c'est EA et ils viennent de remettre leurs jeux sur Steam donc logique que celui-ci y soit aussi.

----------


## Oyooh

> Y a rien de bizarre, le "vrai" éditeur de la licence Medal of Honor c'est EA et ils viennent de remettre leurs jeux sur Steam donc logique que celui-ci y soit aussi.


Si c'est une pure exclue Rift, basée uniquement sur le SDK occulus, ça reste bizarre.
Après, ça signifie peut-être que l'exclu n'est que temporaire, et qu'il finira par sortir une version SteamVR (Siouplaît  :Prey: ).

----------


## 564.3

> Si c'est une pure exclue Rift, basée uniquement sur le SDK occulus, ça reste bizarre.
> Après, ça signifie peut-être que l'exclu n'est que temporaire, et qu'il finira par sortir une version SteamVR (Siouplaît ).


Ils ont annoncé une sortie simultanée sur Oculus Store et Steam. Et le multi sur les mêmes serveurs (heureusement).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y a rien de bizarre, le "vrai" éditeur de la licence Medal of Honor c'est EA et ils viennent de remettre leurs jeux sur Steam donc logique que celui-ci y soit aussi.


Ouais c'est vrai qu'on ne sait pas encore qui édite officiellement le jeu.
En général quand Oculus est partenaire, ça sort sur Steam plus tard. Quand Oculus est éditeur, ça ne sort jamais sur Steam.
La seule exception que je vois est Robo Recall, mais c'est Epic Games, et j'ai cru comprendre qu'ils n'étaient pas trop potes avec Valve  ::ninja:: 
Edit: ah non ça reste dans la même logique, la page Oculus Store dit Developer: Epic Games, Publisher: Oculus

----------


## hommedumatch

Salut les jeunes. Reçu mon Valve index full kit hier. Bien content après 2 mois d'attente. Une des base station va malheureusement partir en Rma (lumière rouge clignotante malgré l'aide du support Steam). 
Sinon je m'amuse bien sur Beat Saber.
Je vais changer ma signature du coup. (_Canard index soon !_)

----------


## Kaede

Rejoins-nous là http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...-musique/page9  :;):

----------


## Tartignolle

Hello, 
Quelqu'un aurait un retour sur Crisis Vrigade 2? Ya une petite promo sur Steam, ça vaut le coup?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

A priori toujours aussi punitif que le premier...on ne tient pas encore le successeur de Robo Recall malheureusement

----------


## Brice2010

J'ai limite moins accroché le deux par rapport au 1 niveau design. C'est plus "pro" le second, et en effet toujours aussi punitif. Faut vraiment du room scale pour pouvoir profiter des tirs en restant planqué. Ca reste un jeu sympa.

Dans deux jours y'a le pré téléchargement de star wars squadron.

Suis sur la béta de "Population: one", difficile de faire plus Fortnite. MmoBattleRoyal avec un système de grab/climb, au moins ca rajoute de la verticalité. La partie FPS est sans plus, et on peut construire des murs pour se protéger des balles en 1s si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.

Sinon j'attends surtout Sniper Elite VR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

What, c'est dans 2 j le preload de Star Wars Squadrons ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hello, 
> Quelqu'un aurait un retour sur Crisis Vrigade 2? Ya une petite promo sur Steam, ça vaut le coup?


Si tu as aimé le premier, et que le côté punitif ne te dérange pas. Par contre, je préviens, le début de la 2e mission est juste hardcore !!! Je ne sais pas si les devs ont réduit la difficulté ou pas.

----------


## Tartignolle

Merci pour les retours.
Je ne connais pas le premier par contre. Je vais me renseigner.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour simplifier, mais vraiment, le gameplay de Crisis VRigade, c'est Time Crysis en VR en très punitif. Bon, y a quand même des power up et de la monnaie in-game pour acheter du matos pour simplifier un peu les bastons / vivre plus longtemps.
Le premier a un look très cartoon alors que le 2e est plus réaliste.

----------


## eeepc35

Moss et Stride sont dispo sur Viveport Infinity.

----------


## eeepc35

Walking Dead Saint and Sinners dans le Viveport Infinity  ::wub:: 

The Stranger VR aussi ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

He ben, je sens que mon abo annuel a 25€ va être bien rentabilisé cette fin d'année  ::):

----------


## teddy37

Pareil j'ai bien fait de sauter sur la promo, le contenu du viveport infinity est vraiment de mieux en mieux.

Hier j'ai finis Torn, j'ai bien aimé le concept mais à la fin ça deviens vraiment trop redondant... on a hâte que ça se finisse. Mais la physique est vraiment cool !

----------


## Kaede

> Walking Dead Saint and Sinners dans le Viveport Infinity


Trop bien !
En jeu de zombie j'ai lancé vite fait Arizona Sunshine, mais j'ai du mal à m'y mettre. Les reviews sur Steam m'ont refroidi avant même que je m'y mettre à vrai dire - car avant ça j'avais lu que c'était un super jeu.

----------


## eeepc35

Je pense avoir récupéré 120 jeux depuis 6 mois sur cet abonnement

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Propagation VR est dispo gratuitement sur Steam. Le niveau de finition a l'air top.

----------


## nodulle

> Trop bien !
> En jeu de zombie j'ai lancé vite fait Arizona Sunshine, mais j'ai du mal à m'y mettre. Les reviews sur Steam m'ont refroidi avant même que je m'y mettre à vrai dire - *car avant ça j'avais lu que c'était un super jeu*.


Faut dire que quand il est sorti c'était au tout début de la VR quand il n'y avait pas encore grand chose à se mettre sous la dent. Aujourd'hui ça a pas mal vieillis.

----------


## ExPanda

> Propagation VR est dispo gratuitement sur Steam. Le niveau de finition a l'air top.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbTF1u6vHho


Ahah, oui mais non.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

> Trop bien !
> En jeu de zombie j'ai lancé vite fait Arizona Sunshine, mais j'ai du mal à m'y mettre. Les reviews sur Steam m'ont refroidi avant même que je m'y mettre à vrai dire - car avant ça j'avais lu que c'était un super jeu.


C'est le premier jeu VR que j'ai lancé et j'ai franchement bien aimé. Je le conseille pour débuter la VR, il est pas trop gourmand, il permet d'aborder doucement les principes de la VR.
C'est sur qu'après Alyx ça fait pitié mais l'ambiance me fait toujours marrer et j'ai toujours voulu le faire en multi pour la poilade.

----------


## eeepc35

Les ventes sont pas bonnes en VR PC, c'est pour ca que MOH sort aussi sur Steam, et que Facebook pousse le Quest 2, dont les ventes sont 10:1 en sa faveur par rapport aux ventes des jeux Rift.

Evidemment, ca n'a rien à voir avec le fait que les jeux Rift sont jamais en solde ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y a LA Noire sur le viveport, je sais pas d'ou il sort, dommage que je l'ai deja sur Steam.

----------


## teddy37

Viveport ne veux pas que je télécharge Walking Dead. J'ai l'offre Infinity Annuel qui se termine le 15 avril 2021 payée 30€ pendant le confinement.
Quand je veux lancer le téléchargement ça me dit "Passez au niveau supérieur: Vous avez actuellement un abonnement mensuel à Infinity. Passez au niveau supérieur pour profiter de ce jeu."
C'est le Infinity annuel à 9.99€ / mois avec comme description:
- Plan annuel, paiement mensuel
- Jeux encensés par la critique
- Accès précoce à des jeux sélectionnés
- Offres exclusives 

Bizarre ce nouveau mode de fonctionnement, il y aurait donc maintenant deux type d'infinity.

Merci eeepc35 pour LA Noire, je viens de lancer le téléchargement (lui je peux ^^) c'est vrai qu'il sort de nulle part, même pas en page d'accueil.

----------


## eeepc35

Ca le fait pas chez moi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y aussi Vertigo Remastered de dispo.

La fonction de recherche est completement aux fraises.

----------


## Kaede

> Viveport ne veux pas que je télécharge Walking Dead. J'ai l'offre Infinity Annuel qui se termine le 15 avril 2021 payée 30€ pendant le confinement. Quand je veux lancer le téléchargement ça me dit "Passez au niveau supérieur: Vous avez actuellement un abonnement mensuel à Infinity. Passez au niveau supérieur pour profiter de ce jeu."


La même chez moi. J'ai la mort. Mon achat du 16 avril précise bien "Infinity Annual". C'a le même nom, je pense que c'est la même chose ?
A noter que j'ai résilié (comprendre : mon abonnement court encore, mais pas le renouvellement).
Et surtout, c'est une offre limitée : https://blog.vive.com/us/2020/09/25/...aints-sinners/
Peut-être qu'elle est limitée _et_ maintenant épuisée ... _sauf_ pour les clients qui renouvelleraient / changeraient de formule -et sans que la page ne le mentionne-, hmm ?

edit : par contre il y a Paper Beast (et lui il est téléchargeable), ça c'est cool  ::): 
Pas de problème non plus avec Vertigo Remastered.

----------


## Jefiban

Qu'est ce que je me déçois depuis que je joue en VR!! Mais qu'est ce que je me déçois! 

En vrai je suis qu'une lopette!
Je viens de tester Phasmophobia, 14 minutes me dit steam. J'ai même pas pu passer la phase 2 du didacticiel... j'ai trop peur.  ::cry::

----------


## eeepc35

peut etre que c'est trop tard

----------


## Hideo

> Qu'est ce que je me déçois depuis que je joue en VR!! Mais qu'est ce que je me déçois! 
> 
> En vrai je suis qu'une lopette!
> Je viens de tester Phasmophobia, 14 minutes me dit steam. J'ai même pas pu passer la phase 2 du didacticiel... j'ai trop peur.


Je l'ai pris mais pas encore test. 
Je l'ai link dans le topic des soirees, a 4 ca doit doit deja etre un peu moins engouassant   :^_^: 
Malheureusement j'ai pas mon casque en ce moment mais y'a du crossplay desktop/vr, si y'a de la motive ca peut s'organiser.

----------


## FixB

> Ca le fait pas chez moi.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Y aussi Vertigo Remastered de dispo.
> 
> La fonction de recherche est completement aux fraises.


De mon côté (abonnement annuel pris en promo également), ça a marché nickel. Mais je n'ai rien fait de spécial, donc je ne sais pas quoi dire pour aider...

----------


## Kaede

J'ai ouvert un ticket chez Vive. Je ne me fais pas trop d'idées, on verra bien si ça répond ...

----------


## eeepc35

Normalement, y a pas de trucs à faire, c'est juste cadeau pour l'anniversaire du Viveport.

----------


## eeepc35

Dans les prochains jeux à debarquer

SpaceTeam VR
Ven a Vr adventure (un platformer)
swordsman
masmaker

----------


## 564.3

Quelques news issues de mon flux Steam.

*Stride*: génération des niveaux un peu plus variée, et quelques détails
https://steamcommunity.com/games/129...44924830598896

*Vox Machinae*: quelques améliorations ici et là (j'aimerais bien une campagne solo, mais bon...)
https://steamcommunity.com/games/334...22624555126769

*H3VR*: update de la branche stable avec les nouveaux viseurs/optiques, système balistique affiné, plateforme de test (lock/réglage de l'arme dans l'espace) et divers attachements
https://steamcommunity.com/games/450...37725580560275

*Pavlov*: pas de mise à jour, mais ils expliquent que celle prévue cet été sera plutôt fin novembre (armes WW2, amélioration backend serveur, nouveau niveaux officiels, nouvelle UI)
https://steamcommunity.com/games/555...01442387529082

----------


## Kaede

> Normalement, y a pas de trucs à faire, c'est juste cadeau pour l'anniversaire du Viveport.


Je ne te le fais pas dire.

----------


## hommedumatch

Il est possible d'avoir une copie gratuite de Frostpoint.

_Each week during the Open Beta Test, we'll be rewarding the first 3000 players to reach a target of 10 completed matches with a key for the full version of the game upon release._


https://fr.inxile-entertainment.com/frostpointvr

Apparemment, ils ont besoin d'avoir une base de joueurs solides. 9000 copies gratuites en tout.

----------


## cybercouf

Et ça vaut le coup pour ceux qui ont essayé ? C'est du coop ou que PvP ?

----------


## 564.3

> Et ça vaut le coup pour ceux qui ont essayé ? C'est du coop ou que PvP ?


Personne n'a l'air d'avoir testé la beta fermée ici. La beta ouverte commence demain, on verra ce que ça donne…
Pour l'instant on ne peut y jouer qu'en PvP visiblement, mais c'est prévu qu'il y ait des bots pour jouer en coop et probablement solo. En espérant qu'ils soient au moins du niveau de ceux d'Onward.

Faut s'enregistrer pour avoir une chance de gagner une clé du jeu, mais j'avais compris qu'on peut jouer à la beta sans.
Après si le jeu est bien, autant l'acheter.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Propagation VR est dispo gratuitement sur Steam. Le niveau de finition a l'air top.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbTF1u6vHho


Oui c'est visuellement bien foutu, après il y un seul enviro et tu peux pas te déplacer.

C'est un  wave shooter, il faut survivre à des vagues de plus en plus difficile de par le nombre et de par les mutants de plus en plus balèzes et rapides. Chargeurs infinis mais il faut quant même recharger manuellement.

En dehors de ça c'est vrai que la réalisation est bien foutu, il y a du boulot sur la modé des zombies/mutants et les animations. Il y a même des cinématiques avec l'intervention de pnj assez drôles.

Par contre faut pas avoir la trouille facilement, car on est dans le noir à 90% du temps et on repère les horreurs ramper vers nous à l'oreille.

Franchement si vous aimez les ambiances stressantes et les râles de zombies dans le noir, pour un truc gratuit ça vaut le détour. Il n'y a qu'un seul niveau du coup c'est plus une démo.

ça change de Walking dead SS où la trouille vient plus du stress de voir arriver des hordes et de la gestion de sa stamina/munitions pour ne pas se faire submerger.

----------


## Kaede

> Viveport ne veux pas que je télécharge Walking Dead. J'ai l'offre Infinity Annuel qui se termine le 15 avril 2021 payée 30€ pendant le confinement.


Résultat des courses de mon côté : j'ai créé un ticket au support qui m'a répondu (rapidement !), ils m'ont dit qu'ils ont ajouté (pour moi) le jeu à ma biblio', effectivement je l'y vois, je pourrai confirmer ce soir si ça se lance mais je présume que oui.
tl;dr: réessayez, mais si ça vous le fait encore (et que vous êtes bien en annuel, bien sûr), je vous conseille de créer un ticket au support

----------


## teddy37

Toujours pareil pour moi, je vais essayer de leur faire un ticket.

C'est ici que tu as fait ta demande ? https://service.viveport.com/hc/en-us

----------


## Kaede

Oui.
Comme souvent, il faut confirmer 30 fois que la réponse à ta question n'est pas dans les différentes FAQs pour avoir accès au formulaire de contact. J'imagine que tu trouveras le chemin  ::): 
Au cas où je leur avais fourni la référence de transaction que j'avais eue dans mon mail, à l'époque.

----------


## Brice2010

Demain le nouveau walking dead  ::wub::

----------


## Darth

La beta de frostpoint n'est pas dispo, c'est même pas le sapin que ça sent.

----------


## Hideo

> La beta de frostpoint n'est pas dispo, c'est même pas le sapin que ça sent.


Sur le Discord ce matin : 




> A heads up! We have started sending out keys to our Beta Testers on Oculus who have signed up over on https://frostpoint-play2own.thirdverse.io/ ! 
> If you do sign up, it's not a lottery. We are sending out keys to everyone who has chosen Oculus when signing up.
> 
> We hope to have some good news for steam users moving forward and really appreciate everyone hanging out. Steam will NOT be key-based, this is only a requirement for Oculus Store. When steam is ready we'll blast it out :exploding_head: 
> 
> Thanks again folks, we'll keep you updated!

----------


## Brice2010

J'ai pas mal joué ces derniers temps à* BattleGroupVR*, un RTS spatial temps réel en VR à la première personne.
Il est disponible sur steam, en accès anticipé depuis fin juillet 2020, pour le prix de 20,99€ pour Valve index, HTC vive, Oculus Rift et WMR.




Ce jeu vous positionne en vue FPS à l'intérieur de votre vaisseau principal.
Il est possible de basculer entre une vue FPS "réelle" - dans laquelle vous pilotez le vaisseau, basculez l'énergie vous même du système d'armement vers les moteurs et faites feu - à une vue RTS classique avec l'hologramme de la zone et des vaisseaux en présence que vous manipulez aisément avec vos mains à base de cliquez / déplacez, zoom en rapprochant ou écartant les mains. Des panneaux de commande se trouvent de chaque côté sur vos avant bras, il suffit donc de les lever comme pour regarder sa montre pour y accéder.

La sélection des vaisseaux se fait en visant cliquant, et les déplacements / attaques en glissant notre main vers l'endroit souhaité. J'avais peur du mécanisme qui ne s'y prêtait pas forcément (d'où souvent dans les RTS VR une vue "godlike" où on surplombe la zone pour réellement pouvoir toucher la totalité des endroits disponibles) mais ça fonctionne très bien.



Le fait de positionner le joueur, y compris en vue RTS, dans le vaisseau est un vrai plus. Pas besoin de trouver un décor de fond. En dehors de l'aspect visuel plaisant, ça permet surtout de se rendre compte des actions en cours. On ne voit pas juste les vaisseaux se déplacer et se battre, on voit les manœuvres s'engager.

Le tutoriel, guidé par une IA holographique, est très clair et permet de prendre en main l'ensemble des commandes du jeu.

Le mode campagne comporte actuellement une douzaine de missions. La difficulté est bien dosée, progressive, et permet d'exploiter au fur et à mesure l'acquisition de la maitrise de nos gestes, en passant d'une commande d'un vaisseau isolé à une flotte complète composée de différents types d'appareils. Les vaisseaux sont variés, allant de la corvette rapide mais faible au destroyer longue portée en passant par des transporteurs simples ou des vaisseaux amiraux surarmés.

Le jeu comporte un système de capitaine qu'on positionne dans chacun des vaisseaux, qui acquiert de l'expérience et pourra ainsi améliorer certaines de ses capacités. Il faudra pour cela dépenser de la monnaie acquise en réussissant les missions, qui permet également d'acheter d'autres vaisseaux ou d'améliorer les modules de ceux que l'on possède déjà (répartis grossièrement entre moteurs, boucliers et armes). Quand aux capacités des capitaines, il s'agit par exemple d'un boost de vitesse, d'un missile renforcé, d'une recharge de bouclier. Il sont tous activables avec un cooldown et coûtent une unité qui ne se recharge pas seule mais en accomplissant des objectifs.



Les combats sont assez tactiques, sans être ni trop longs ni trop expéditifs. Le bouclier de chaque vaisseau est présent sur chacun de ses 4 côtés. Il faudra le détruire pour pouvoir s'en prendre à la coque, la structure même du vaisseau. Il est alors possible de choisir une cible prioritaire entre le système de bouclier (qui se recharge), d'armement, de propulsion ou la coque elle même. De la même façon, tourner votre vaisseau pour cacher un côté détruit permettra de combattre comme s'il était neuf, mais ne permettra pas aux armes positionnées de l'autre côté d'opérer. De la même façon, les différents types d'armes auront plus ou moins d'efficacité en fonction de ce qui est ciblé.



Là où le jeu est bon, c'est que sans posséder quoi que ce soit d'exceptionnel, il coche quand même toutes les cases du contenu nécessaire à un bon RTS. Que dire du mode coop local avec le second joueur qui commande sur l'écran avec clavier souris? Que dire des commandes vocales sur le système [cible][ordre][cible] qui permet quasiment la totalité des contrôles efficacement uniquement en vocal? Du workshop qui permet aux joueurs de créer et partager leurs propres vaisseaux (il faut se l'avouer, pour l'instant essentiellement à l'image de Star Wars et Star Trek)?

Sans être une claque graphique, et se déroulant à une vitesse protégeant du motion sickness, le jeu est efficace et je ne peux que le recommander. Le statut de l'accès anticipé fait toujours peur pour une vingtaine d'euros, mais les mises à jours régulières semblent assurer que le jeu n'est pas abandonné et est toujours bien suivi.

N'hésitez pas à jeter un coup d'oeil à la chaine youtube du développeur unique de ce jeu pour vous faire une idée plus claire. Et si vous aimez les RTS et que vous n'êtes pas réfractaire à un jeu en langue anglaise seulement, foncez!

----------


## teddy37

> Oui.
> Comme souvent, il faut confirmer 30 fois que la réponse à ta question n'est pas dans les différentes FAQs pour avoir accès au formulaire de contact. J'imagine que tu trouveras le chemin 
> Au cas où je leur avais fourni la référence de transaction que j'avais eue dans mon mail, à l'époque.


Nickel, ils viennent de l'ajouter à ma librairie Viveport suite à mon ticket.
J'ai juste eu à donner mon infinity tag.

Merci pour l'info @Kaede

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai pas mal joué ces derniers temps à* BattleGroupVR*, un RTS spatial temps réel en VR à la première personne.
> Il est disponible sur steam, en accès anticipé depuis fin juillet 2020, pour le prix de 20,99€ pour Valve index, HTC vive, Oculus Rift et WMR.


Merci pour le retour détaillé  :;): 
Comme autre ref, MetalDestroyer aime bien aussi https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=13007051

----------


## Hideo

Onslaught prend une grosse claque sur Steam pour le moment :  35 eval "plutot negatives"

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Onslaught prend une grosse claque sur Steam pour le moment :  35 eval "plutot negatives"


Vu la sortie en catimini et les vidéos de gameplay, c'etait malheureusement prévisible...

----------


## 564.3

> Sur le Discord ce matin :


L'open beta de Frostpoint VR est dispo sur Steam aussi à présent, ils ont packagé ça comme une démo (26Go demandés sur le HDD, pas encore lancé le download vu que j'ai MSFS dans la queue pour ce soir)
https://store.steampowered.com/newsh...66522611993071

Edit: 10Go à downloader, je testerais à un autre moment

----------


## Fabiolo

> Onslaught prend une grosse claque sur Steam pour le moment :  35 eval "plutot negatives"


là il en est à 200 et 20%de positif, c'est moche.

Faut dire que SS avait mis la barre en haut en terme d’ambiance et de gameplay.

----------


## Oyooh

Il y a une review de TWD: Onslaught sur UploadVR
https://uploadvr.com/the-walking-dead-onslaught-review/

Ils le descendent pas mal.

En gros: 
- Aucune interaction avec les éléments du décor.
- Des features inspirées de TWD:SS, mais bâclées. Par exemple, ils ont repris la limite de temps avec l'arrivée de la horde, pour mettre la pression, mais ça se présente sous forme d'un brouillard rouge qui s'étend, et dans lequel on perd de la vie, mais sans pour autant avoir plus de zombies.
- Les armes fonctionnent bien, mais... il faut 3 headshots pour tuer un marcheur. Et les combats n'ont pas l'air très passionnants

Le seul bon point relevé par UploadVR concerne la gestion du camp...

----------


## Hideo

Du gachis.

Un truc tout lineaire en coop a la Arizona Sunshine avec un coup polish avec tout ce qu'on a appris depuis 2016 et ils en auraient vendu des palettes.

----------


## Brice2010

Ouep, je posterai mon avis un peu plus poussé et quelques screens ce soir, mais en effet c'est pas folichon.
Je suis plutôt bon public, pas très regardant sur la qualité de certains trucs audio, mais les voix des personnages sont vraiment mal branlés, mention spéciale à Rick.
Le gameplay est pas ouf' du tout. C'est d'autant plus surprenant que le studio qui l'a géré a fait des trucs pas mal du tout, genre le jeu de boxe Creed, ou Raw Data et sprint vector.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ouais, c'est décevant de voir qu'un studio qui a pondu un bon paquets de jeux VR depuis le tout début, se vautre bien méchamment. La review d'IGN parle surtout d'un jeu plutôt bourrin contrairement à Saint's and sinner qui mise surtout sur le stress, l'obsolècence des armes et le manque de munitions.

----------


## 564.3

Cet aprem j'ai essayé Frostpoint VR avec nos amis Japonais et Russes (+ une tripotée de bots), bah c'est pas super folichon pour l'instant.

Ce que j'ai noté:

- locomotion qui a des défauts qui rappelle leur précédent jeu "The Mage's Tale": quand l'avatar se tourne la caméra se replace avec un écart non négligeable, locomotion relative au controleur bizarre (il faut aligner casque et controleur pour aller vite), bloqué par des décors de 10cm de haut alors que parfois ça passe (plutôt du level design), etc

- les armes ont un feeling bof bof, faudrait pouvoir choper les munitions au trigger (habitude) et quelques détails d'ergonomie pas super

- les monstres et les bots ont une IA à 2 balles

- difficile de distinguer les bot amis des ennemis (orange gris et bleu gris, tout gris dans la brume) alors que les joueurs ont une icone + nametag, et il manque une info sur ce qu'il s'est passé quand on se fait tuer

Mode de jeu potentiellement intéressant avec des tourelles à acheter et ce genre de choses, peut-être pas super bien équilibré pour l'instant. Enfin le but de la beta est d'ajouter tout ça, on verra ce que ça donne au final.
Visuellement les niveaux sont sympa, mais j'ai eu quelques problèmes de perf et du chargement de LOD du terrain juste devant moi.

Pas sur qu'on puisse créer une session avec un groupe de gens, ou je n'ai pas vu comment. C'est du genre un bouton pour jouer en multi et ça lance un matchmaking.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hmmm, j'avais prévu de le tester rapidement ce soir. Mais vu tes retours, je vais plutôt attendre.

----------


## Darth

J'ai testé aussi, c'est franchement bof.
564 a bien résumé le truc, le pve est inexistant et totalement inutile. Les armes font pschitt et c'est globalement fini à la truelle. Y'a peu de monde a part du touriste du coup les pings s'affolent.

C'est déjà supprimé de mon SSD, c'est une perte de temps en l'état.

----------


## Brice2010

J'ai joué quelques heures à *Swordmans VR*.
C'est un jeu d'action à la première personne fortement inspiré de Blade and Sorcery ou Gorn dans un environnement "médiéval". Il est sorti le 25 septembre 2020.
Il est trouvable sur steam pour à peine plus de 13€ et est compatible Valve Index, HTC Vive, Oculus Rift et WMR. Sinn studio n'avait juste que là que produit de mauvais jeux.




Après avoir parcouru le tutoriel de quelques minutes vous apprenant à coller des tatanes dans la face, nous arrivons dans une chaumière qui sert de hub.
Les deux modes de jeu sont accessibles d'ici: le mode campagne et le mode arène.

Le second est un espèce de mode bac à sable, où l'on pourra paramétrer la totalité des éléments relatifs à notre personnage ainsi qu'aux ennemis rencontrés: vague infini, son équipement et celui des ennemis, le type d'ennemis, bonus / malus, ... Il s'agit donc à la fois d'un défouloir et d'un moyen de découvrir le jeu sans devoir suivre la progression prévue par les développeurs.

Le mode campagne quand à lui ravira ceux qui voudront s'investir dans le jeu. Loin de disposer d'une histoire digne de ce nom, ce mode vous demandera de terminer 10 niveaux pour chacun des 4 "mondes" existants: les chevaliers, les Vikings, les Mongols et les Samurais, le tout dans 6 thèmes différents.
Un niveau se compose lui même d'une succession de vague d'ennemis aléatoires mais propre à son monde (donc avec des armes et armures différentes) de difficulté croissante. Un sous boss et un boss viendront de temps en temps s'intercaler.



Le jeu permet donc d'utiliser plus de 20 armes différents ainsi que quasiment 15 armures. Chacune dispose de statistiques différentes, le poids ralentissant vos mouvements, les dégâts infligés ou la protection à ceux ci variant pour chaque pièce d'équipement.
En vainquant les ennemis, on gagne de l'or, qui permet à la fois d'améliorer ses armes mais également d'acheter des points de statistiques (force pour les dégâts infligés, agilité pour la vitesse de déplacement, dextérité pour les chances de coup critique, constutution pour avoir plus de points de vie, ...).

Jouant sur WMR, les déplacements se font avec les joysticks de façon agréable. La position de l'arme, essentiel et central dans ce type de jeu, est fidèle à nos mouvements. Cependant, la gestion des impacts se veut bien moins efficace que dans ses concurents directs cités en introduction. Le poids des armes - flagrant entre une arme à deux mains et un katana - est très mal ressenti. Nos coups trop intenses viendront régulièrement coincer notre bras et notre arme dans le dos de l'ennemi.

La présence de deux pouvoirs "magiques" que sont la télékinésie pour ramasser les armes à distance et la chronokinésie qui ralentit le temps après une parade parfaite ajouteront un petit plus, mais sans faire de ces combats une réussite pour autant. Trop de lenteur, pas assez de ressenti des armes et amures. Les quelques armes elles aussi magiques ne feront pas mieux.



Même si on peut saluer la présence d'un mode autre que l'arène simple, ce qui est un vrai plus par rapport aux autres jeux du genre, je ne peux pas recommander en l'état l'acquisition de ce jeu en dehors d'une très bonne promo. C'est dommage car le jeu est plutôt complet, dispose de beaucoup d'options de confort de jeu, de gameplay.
Et je ne peux pas être confiant quand on connait les antécédents du studio pour espérer des mises à jour qui viendront en faire un gros titre.

----------


## 564.3

> Même si on peut saluer la présence d'un mode autre que l'arène simple, ce qui est un vrai plus par rapport aux autres jeux du genre, je ne peux pas recommander en l'état l'acquisition de ce jeu en dehors d'une très bonne promo. C'est dommage car le jeu est plutôt complet, dispose de beaucoup d'options de confort de jeu, de gameplay.
> Et je ne peux pas être confiant quand on connait les antécédents du studio pour espérer des mises à jour qui viendront en faire un gros titre.


Ah merci d'avoir fait un retours, je l'avais vu passer mais les vidéos de gameplay ne me donnaient pas confiance.
J'ai acheté une tripotée de jeux pas terribles dans le genre, je vais peut-être éviter celui là, ou alors pour la collec  ::ninja::

----------


## Brice2010

Je me régale sur un jeu que certains avaient déjà pointé lors de sa phase béta: *Karnage Chronicles!*
C'est un Action Rpg / dungeon crawler en vue FPS sorti officiellement fin juillet 2020 après environ 2 ans de pré lancement.




Il s'agit donc d'un jeu dans un univers héroic fantasy peuplé de gobelins et créatures du genre.
Malgré le choix d'une classe épéiste ou archer, il sera possible d'un simple clic de passer d'une arme corps à corps à l'arme distance. La manipulation des armes est bonne, avec toutefois des hitbox exigeantes nécessitant de bien placer ses coups ou ses flèches. L'ia des ennemis est d'ailleurs suffisamment travaillée pour leur permettre de tenter des esquives régulièrement. Les dégâts sont localisés, et il tout à fait possible de viser à l'arc les jambes de l'assaillant pour le ralentir. Les parades de coup ou de flèches se font aisément avec un bouclier, plus difficilement avec une arme puisqu'il faut frapper au bon moment.

L'histoire, sans être exceptionnelle, reste agréable, et le jeu fourmille de détails. Les flèches reçues resteront plantées dans notre corps tant qu'on ne les retire pas, de nombreux éléments du décor sont destructibles.
Le jeu alterne entre phases de combats et énigmes simples nécessitant de manipuler des objets ou d'utiliser vos armes pour les résoudre.



Vaincre un monstre permettra parfois de looter de l'or, qui servira à acheter de nouveaux équipements - armes comme armures - ou consommables dans la cité de départ qui sert de hub. On y trouvera également un coffre personnel pour y stocker des objets, et on pourra prendre départ pour l'un des 3 mondes différents implémentés jusque là. C'est également à partir de ce hub qu'il sera possible de trouver des camarades ou d'inviter un ami pour parcourir le monde en coop jusqu'à 4 joueurs: super agréable!

Les graphismes sont très colorés et très jolis.  Les options de confort de jeu sont nombreuses, et tous les choix concernant la mobilité sont présents. J'ai été à plusieurs reprises bluffé par le détails de certaines scènes ou personnages.

L'utilisation des menus demande un temps d'adaptation mais s'avère pratique après coup: il faut cliquer sur un bouton pour afficher sa ceinture, et c'est sur celles-ci que viendront alors apparaitre les boutons de l'inventaire, des options, et des raccourcis. Il suffira ensuite de glisser déposer ce qu'on veut où on le souhaite. La rejouabilité des mondes est bonne, et il faudra forcément y passer pour farmer l'or afin d'acquérir les meilleurs items du jeu. J'ai fini le jeu en ligne droite en environ 5h.



Les trois développeurs du jeu semblent à l'écoute, ont produit une base très solide, et malgré l'absence de signe de vie depuis juin 2020, on ne peut qu'être confiant pour l'ajout promis de monde voir de classes (mage?).
Pour un tout petit plus de 21€, c'est une très bonne expérience pour moi, en particulier en coop.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Même si on peut saluer la présence d'un mode autre que l'arène simple, ce qui est un vrai plus par rapport aux autres jeux du genre, je ne peux pas recommander en l'état l'acquisition de ce jeu en dehors d'une très bonne promo. C'est dommage car le jeu est plutôt complet, dispose de beaucoup d'options de confort de jeu, de gameplay.
> Et je ne peux pas être confiant quand on connait les antécédents du studio pour espérer des mises à jour qui viendront en faire un gros titre.


Je l'avais vu aussi, j'ai pensé à une copie de Blade & Sorcery, suite à la renommé de ce dernier. Mais est-ce vraiment le cas au final ?

----------


## Brice2010

> Je l'avais vu aussi, j'ai pensé à une copie de Blade & Sorcery, suite à la renommé de ce dernier. Mais est-ce vraiment le cas au final ?


Si on veut etre honnête, non même pas. Je pense pas qu'ils ont voulu foncièrement pomper et surfer sur le succès de B&S. Ils avaient leur principe de base centré sur la manipulation générale des épées, j'ai même ressenti un côté For Honor en inspiration.
Mais le résultat est le même, Swordsman ne peut que souffrir de la comparaison sur l'élément clé du jeu, les collisions et la sensation de manipulation des armes. Et là il perd tout ses petits plus qu'il possède.

----------


## salakis

> J'ai joué quelques heures à *Swordmans VR*.
> C'est un jeu d'action à la première personne fortement inspiré de Blade and Sorcery ou Gorn dans un environnement "médiéval". Il est sorti le 25 septembre 2020.
> Il est trouvable sur steam pour à peine plus de 13€ et est compatible Valve Index, HTC Vive, Oculus Rift et WMR. Sinn studio n'avait juste que là que produit de mauvais jeux.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiAw...el=PlayStation
> 
> Après avoir parcouru le tutoriel de quelques minutes vous apprenant à coller des tatanes dans la face, nous arrivons dans une chaumière qui sert de hub.
> Les deux modes de jeu sont accessibles d'ici: le mode campagne et le mode arène.
> 
> ...


J'ai deja hate de voir a quel point l'histoire se sera faite chier dessus  ::ninja::

----------


## hommedumatch

Ca a l'air pas mal ce Karnage Chronicles. 
Testé Frostpoint VR hier soir. Au premier menu, j'ai mis 3 minutes à m'apercevoir que j'avais les mains virtuelles à 2 mètres de moi. Je regardais vers le sol et je ne les voyais pas.
Difficile de distinguer le fait de tenir de l'arme et terminer le rechargement. Il y encore du travail à faire pour l'immersion en VR.

----------


## Pounure

Qqun a testé Star Wars : Squadrons en VR ? je crois qu'il est sorti

----------


## Fabiolo

Saint & Sinners en mode normal (le niveau de difficulté le plus élevé à priori) c'est infernal.

J'ai jamais trop joué à des survivals, mais j'ai jamais connu un tel moment de flippe et de stress dans un jeu.

Alors c'est pas de la peur du zombie, c'est la peur de mourir et de perdre tout son loot avant de rejoindre le safe point pour quitter la map.

Mais aussi j'ai jamais vu dans un jeu la gestion de l'encerclement et de la prise au piège par une horde aussi bien foutu.

Mais du coup c'est la première fois qu'en rentrant dans un bâtiment obscur dans un jeu et en attendant un "grooaaa" au loin dans le noir je me demande si j'entre ou pas, si j'ai assez de balle sur moi, assez de bouffe pour regénérer mon endurance.

Alors les habitués des survivals doivent rire de moi là, mais je trouve qu'en VR ça marche encore 10 fois mieux.

La gestion de l’essoufflement pour courir et se défendre au corps à corps est ultra punitive mais rends bien.

Au final je trouve le jeu génial, mais après avoir perdu mon sac à dos plein de 1h30 de loot hier soir, j'étais en position fœtale sur le sol, complètement épuisé.

----------


## Andeim

> Au final je trouve le jeu génial, mais après avoir perdu mon sac à dos plein de 1h30 de loot hier soir, j'étais en position fœtale sur le sol, complètement épuisé.


J'ai eu le même sentiment la première fis. 
Maintenant j'ai toujours aussi peur, mais je fais des micros rush optimisés pour récupérer de la ressource.

----------


## Hideo



----------


## Pounure

> 


alors? c'est dur ou c'est mou ???

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Le jeu sort cette nuit à minuit.

----------


## philwoodrama

> alors? c'est dur ou c'est mou ???


Je viens de le tester vite fait (avec un vpn  :;): ). Bah ça me fou bien la gerbe ...
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vu que j'ai un graph qui me dit que je suis tout le temps à 80 i/s (Rift S).
Ca saccade pas mal. Surtout en montant et descendant le joy ...

Je vais essayer de mettre à jour les drivers nvidia pour voir ...

Je précise que je fais du mode Arena sur Elite et jamais eu la gerbe !

Bon, sinon, raser un croiseur impérial en VR ... le reve de gamin  ::wub::

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens de le tester vite fait (avec un vpn ). Bah ça me fou bien la gerbe ...
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vu que j'ai un graph qui me dit que je suis tout le temps à 80 i/s (Rift S).
> Ca saccade pas mal. Surtout en montant et descendant le joy ...


Ptet que tu lags à faire passer ta connec par un VPN à Tahiti  ::ninja:: 
Je pense que je le prendrais ce WE, y pas le feu non plus.

Sinon le mec de Tested trouve qu'au niveau efficacité: souris > joystick (Hotas dans son cas) > gamepad.
Mais c'est ptet les réflexes de joueur de FPS qui prennent le dessus dans son cas.

----------


## Brice2010

Je ferai un avis plus poussé, mais le jeu est top. (VPN aussi, mais j'ai pas les cocotiers et les belles filles sur la plage avec).
Aucun souci de sacade, justement je trouve que le jeu est optimisé comme rarement. Avec une 480, 12GO de ddr3 ça tourne de folie alors bon...
En effet comme le dit 564.3 je pense que la souris est le mieux pour le skill, mais pas pour le plaisir.

En 4h je suis à la moitié du mode histoire. C'est vraiment convaincant, le lore est cool, le travail d'un côté ou de l'autre du conflit est agréable. On sent bien le côté épique de certains combats.
En multi, ça manque d'un mode avec de nombreux joueurs. A 5v5, surtout si y'a des groupes en face, c'est le bazard.
Par contre le mode "histoire" multi avec la succession de combat est vraiment cool également. La personnalisation a l'air très poussé niveaux matos' (moteur, armes, bouclier). Ca a l'air bien plus tactique que ça en à l'air.
Je n'y ai jamais joué, mais pour avoir matté des streams, y'a un petit côté préparation à la world of tank (désolé de la référence) avec un équilibre à avoir dans l'équipe.

----------


## Darth

Une 480, une nvidia 480?  Tu joues en 1024*768 pour que ça passe ??

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Une 480, une nvidia 480?  Tu joues en 1024*768 pour que ça passe ??


Nan, il parle de la Radeon RX 480.

----------


## philwoodrama

> Je ferai un avis plus poussé, mais le jeu est top. (VPN aussi, mais j'ai pas les cocotiers et les belles filles sur la plage avec).
> Aucun souci de sacade, justement je trouve que le jeu est optimisé comme rarement. Avec une 480, 12GO de ddr3 ça tourne de folie alors bon...


Ils en parlent ici : https://www.reddit.com/r/StarWarsSqu...t_actually_is/

Pour moi, c'est comme si le jeux était en 30fps dans le casque

----------


## FixB

J'ai un coupon Epic Game Store, mais je me demande si ça va pas ralentir ma (déjà vieillissante) machine s'il faut le Epic launcher, Origin et Steam VR pour jouer?? Il y a des canards qui l'ont essayé via EGS?

----------


## Darth

J'ai pas testé en VR encore mais je l'ai pris via Epic.

----------


## 564.3

Normalement l'overhead n'est pas énorme, et les "launchers" sont souvent optionnels. Je ne suis pas encore tombé sur un jeu EGS qui avait une dépendance sur un service associé.
Faut probablement qu'Origin ou un module associé tourne, et Steam VR (sans Steam).

Sinon ça va éventuellement bouffer un peu de RAM, mais si t'as 8Go vaut mieux lacher un max de lest.

J'ai acheté le jeu hier et je testerais ça cet aprem, mais j'ai pris la version Steam.

Y a eu un patch pour Frostpoint aussi, mais vu le changelog ça va pas être la révolution. Enfin je le relancerais probablement ce WE pour voir ça, et espérer tomber sur une instance avec pas mal de joueurs.

----------


## FixB

Bon, j'ai pris avec Epic Game store et.... C'est génial ! 
Ils ont vraiment pris l'inspiration de la série des années 90 et pour ceux qui y ont joué à l'époque, il y a clairement un super côté nostalgie  :;): 
Même pour les autres, je pense que c'est une expérience qui vaut le coup. On est vraiment dans le cockpit et dans l'action. Ceci dit, je n'ai fait que quelques missions solo, donc à voir dans la durée. Mais, pour le moment, je suis ravi !!

----------


## eeepc35

Layer of Fear VR sur Viveport INfinity.

----------


## zwzsg

Crosstopic: *Battlezone* à moins de moins de quatre euros sur le *humble bundle store*. Alors c'est de la VR assise (j'ai joué clavier-souris), et c'est un peu court (je viens de finir la campagne en "short easy" en une heure et demi), mais pour 4 euros, ça va le coup. Et puis si y'a des gens qui veulent jouer en coop, faites moi signe!

----------


## 564.3

Il y a eu quelques preview du _battle royale_ "Population: One" récemment, et Road To VR m'a bien cassé l'envie.
https://www.roadtovr.com/population-...battle-royale/

Le pire pour moi c'est la simplification abusive des manipulations. Ça m'a l'air bien mal parti tout ça…
Et j'ai un peu rejoué à Frostpoint ce WE, j'ai aussi de gros doutes sur ce qu'ils vont réussir à faire.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Il y a eu quelques preview du _battle royale_ "Population: One" récemment, et Road To VR m'a bien cassé l'envie.
> https://www.roadtovr.com/population-...battle-royale/
> 
> Le pire pour moi c'est la simplification abusive des manipulations. Ça m'a l'air bien mal parti tout ça…
> Et j'ai un peu rejoué à Frostpoint ce WE, j'ai aussi de gros doutes sur ce qu'ils vont réussir à faire.


Pareil, vu que le marché commence a stagner, on sent que les éditeurs prennent de moins en moins de risque (ici, clairement tu sens que Population One est déjà pensé pour être jouer en flatscreen. Pas vraiment de gameplay emergeant pur VR (à part la consommation des buffs, et la réanimation des collègues). Et surtout, les devs qui expliquent qu'ils ont passé les deux dernières années à optimiser le jeu sur le Quest (ils ont été pris au dépourvu de son annonce)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon reprise de la VR dans mon nouveau domicile (avec pièce dédiée  ::wub::  )

J'ai repris les grands classiques pour me remettre calmement en jambe.
*HL : Alyx* j'avais oublié que j'avais stoppé chez Jef. Pas réussi à reprendre, c'est trop flippant.
*Crisis Vrigade 2* Bon ben comme le 1 en fait, j'aime beaucoup la patte graphique du deux, mais le jeu est trop punitif. Ce n'est pas un Time Crisis Like, car on a AUCUN indicateur du danger, et donc en général, la meilleure méthode consiste à tirer à l'aveuglette, en priant de ne pas trop paumer de temps.
*Star wars : Squadrons* Absolument génial, impossible d'y jouer en flat screen pour moi. Mais putain que le multi est difficile.

J'ai vu que j'avais Walking Dead avec mon abo viveport, je l'ai installé et à voir si j'ai la motivation de le lancer.

----------


## Fabiolo

> B
> 
> J'ai vu que j'avais Walking Dead avec mon abo viveport, je l'ai installé et à voir si j'ai la motivation de le lancer.


Saint & Sinners?

euh, si tu flippes avec Jeff, alors c'est pas gagné.

----------


## FixB

Mais essaye quand même : c'est super bien fichu !

----------


## Fabiolo

C'est trop bien fichu justement  ::ninja::

----------


## cybercouf

y'en a qui ont fait Karnage Chronicles ? ça se fait bien en solo? pas trop rébarbatif?

----------


## 564.3

> y'en a qui ont fait Karnage Chronicles ? ça se fait bien en solo? pas trop rébarbatif?


J'avais bien aimé à l'époque, faudrait que je le relance à l'occase, il y a eu pas mal d'évolution depuis.

----------


## Andeim

> J'ai vu que j'avais Walking Dead avec mon abo viveport, je l'ai installé et à voir si j'ai la motivation de le lancer.


J'ai terminé l'histoire principale la semaine dernière. 
J'ai beaucoup apprécié le titre, chaque sessions m'a filé la frousse. C'est pas spécialement très dynamique mais c'est stressant. J'ai pas forcément bien apprécié la gestion des armes de tir à deux mains. 
Mais c'est malgré tout  super agréable à jouer.
Si c'est gratuit profites en !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

La mise à jour du 4 Nov va etre intéressante pour Stride, vous savez, Mirror's Edge en VR.  ::P:

----------


## cybercouf

au fait y'en a qui ont suivit ce qu'es devenu Onward? (trop longtemps que je n'y ait pas touché) ils on remis les graphismes sur PC au niveau d'avant? ou bien c'est juste une version un peu moins pire que Quest mais pas aussi bien qu'avant? (et comme ça ils sont prêt pour Quest2).

----------


## Darth

Un poil moins pire que la 18 mais encore dégueu de ce que j'ai lu.

----------


## Couillu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJs2GcbzgP4

Ah les souvenirs qui remontent à la surface ! J'espère que ça marchera avec Revive.

----------


## 564.3

> Ah les souvenirs qui remontent à la surface ! J'espère que ça marchera avec Revive.


Pour l'instant c'est Quest seulement, pas de date pour PC mais c'est prévu
Même pas de page coté Rift sur l'Oculus store, mais il en ont faite sur Steam et GOG.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1255560/Myst/
https://www.gog.com/game/myst

----------


## Jefiban

J'ai voulu tester Population One malgré tout le mal que j'ai pensé des vidéos et du type de gameplay à la Fortnite, mais put***... en fait c'est très prenant! Disons qu'en ces temps de disette, il a le mérite d'être bien pensé et de bien fonctionner. A tester!

----------


## Jefiban

Personne pour jouer à Population one ici?
10h de jeu et c'est toujours prenant un design général que je qualifierai de très pauvre et des phases de rechargement un peu simpliste, mais ça n'enlève rien au fun du jeu. Chose assez étrange, le jeu est très rapide, ça vole, ça saute, ça cours (vite) en permanence et pas un début de nausée.

Sinon quelqu'un a pu tester AGOS?

----------


## Rodwin

Moi je me tate à prendre population one, mais c'est typiquement le genre de jeu à faire avec des connaissances, pas trop en solo.
Passe sur le groupe Steam CanardVR, qu'on s'organise !
=> https://s.team/chat/CuUIechl

EDIT : bon ben, c'est pris.

----------


## Clad

> Il vaut mieux quitter la partie en forme, plutôt que d'associer mal être et jeu.


Je crois que j'ai foiré ça.

Pendant un moment je pouvais rester longtemps en VR (enfin, <2 heures quand même après ça me fatigue trop le bloc oculaire) sans problème et en prenant du plaisir.

Le seul truc qui me foutait la gerbe c'était les déplacement lateraux (le strafing de quake 2 par exemple), et avec la rotation crantée tout passait.

Et là depuis quelques semaines j'ai à nouveau du mal. Même pas comme au début, mais pire qu'au début !

Mon cerveau a du faire une association malheureuse, il suffit que je pense à la VR et paf, j'ai la nausée qui vient, sensation de desequilibre/chute, mal au ventre, sueurs froides... Et quand je met même un truc facile genre jeu de voiture je me sens mal en 10mn.

Ça vous est arrivé aussi de vous re-sensibiliser à la VR sickness ?

----------


## Hideo

Wai c'est comme un muscle, si on le bosse pas y s'atrophie le petit batard.
Ca fait 2 mois que j'ai prete mon casque, je sais que mes premieres sessions ne seront pas sur Boneworks  :^_^: 

Ceci dit jeu de voiture je sais pas si c'est le top, un truc sans mouvement du joueur pour te remetre dans le bain genre Moss peut etre ? 
Pis un petit Beat Saber, Super Hot, Pistol Whip et tu remontres graduellement.

----------


## Kaede

+1, dans l'absolu, un jeu de voiture, c'est pas "facile".
Un truc facile c'est un jeu sans déplacement, ou avec un système de snap/teleport.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Ca fait 2 mois que j'ai prete mon casque, je sais que mes premieres sessions ne seront pas sur Boneworks


Pareil ici : j'étais plutôt sensible à la nausée au début. J'ai joué à pas mal de jeux pour m'habituer peu à peu et ça a très bien marché. J'ai arrêté la VR quelques mois et je vois que la sensibilité à la nausée est un peu revenue et qu'il faut que je me  réhabitue.

----------


## ExPanda

> Ça vous est arrivé aussi de vous re-sensibiliser à la VR sickness ?


Comme les autres, ça me le fait aussi quand je fais des pauses, et je reste très sensible à certains trucs (les jeux de voitures c'est toujours pas la peine par exemple).
L'état de santé et de fatigue joue aussi. Pendant les périodes où je suis moins en forme que d'habitude, la VR me casse le crâne plus facilement.

----------


## 564.3

Ah dommage, je pensais que c'était comme le vélo  ::ninja:: 

Je n'avais pas remarqué ça, mais au pire j'ai fait des pauses du genre quelques semaines en été, pas super long.
Faut aussi dire que j'étais pas spécialement sensible à la base, ça n'aide pas à voir une différence.

----------


## LordFernando

> Mon cerveau a du faire une association malheureuse.


Celle là elle m'arrive régulièrement, après une longue pause ou sur un nouveau jeu. Un coup de nausée et là il me faut un moment avant de pouvoir remettre le casque tranquille, du coup dés fois je force, j'insiste une demi-heure (si ca reste léger bien sur) et au final ça passe et je fais ma session de deux heures. C'est exactement comme le dit Hideo, ca se bosse !

----------


## Clad

> (les jeux de voitures c'est toujours pas la peine par exemple).


Pour moi c'est facile parce que j'ai longtemps roulé en Citroen (et je viens de reprendre une XM), du coup ça fait déjà comme la VR.

Ce qui me fruste c'est que j'avais déjà fait une pause d'une grosse année et au retour j'étais complètement plus sensible à la cinetose. Et là paf, deux mois de pause et je peux plus revenir dedans.

----------


## ExPanda

> Pour moi c'est facile parce que j'ai longtemps roulé en Citroen (et je viens de reprendre une XM), du coup ça fait déjà comme la VR.


Le pire c'est que je vois ce que tu veux dire.  ::XD::

----------


## Erokh

J'ai acheté élite dangerous à 6€ récemment. Et en vr, c'est juste... WAOUW!!J'en viens à me depander pourquoi je n'ai pas acheté ce jeu plus tôt.

Le cockpit rend super bien en vr. les menus sont déclenchées par le regard (l'orientation de la tête, en fait) , ce qui économise quelques boutons.

Avec ça plus mon vieux x52pro, l'immersion est au top! Ça permet vraiment de changer d'air, de naviguer tranquillement entre les étoiles pour remplir sa mission.

----------


## Jefiban

Ahhh ELite Dangerous... en VR...  :Bave: 
C'est clairement une tuerie et probablement un des meilleurs jeu en VR

----------


## philwoodrama

Il faut tester le mode Arena d'Elite, génial (quand y'a du monde !)

----------


## Roland de Flore Lauphine

C'est clair, le sentiment d'immersion d'Elite en vr est une vraie baffe la première fois, cela rend d'ailleurs insipide le jeu en flat. Vivement des casques un peu plus affutés pour avoir des arrières plans plus fins et ce sera le top.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Mon seul blocage sur Elite Dangerous (a part l'investissement en temps qui doit être démentiel) c'est que mon HOTAS sera surement trop limité car pas assez de bouton, et je n'ai pas envie de commencer a chercher des soft pour faire des macro ou des commandes vocales de partout...

----------


## Erokh

A voir: mon X52pro, qui semble avoir le joy pris en référence par les dev, n'a pas "tant" de bouton que ça. Et surtout, tous les boutons ne me sont pas forcément hyper utiles au final; du coup à voir au cas par cas.

Pour l'investissement en temps, c'est toujours pareil: tout dépend de ce que tu cherches dans le jeu. Perso, les balades en Sidewinder me plaisent déjà énormément et suffisamment. Je ne peux jouer au jeu que 2h par-ci par-là, et ça ne m'empêche pas de m'éclater.

----------


## moutaine

A titre perso, j'ai un T16000 avec les gaz, je dois utiliser 4 ou 5 touches en dehors du HOTAS pour mes commandes dont j'ai besoin et quasiment aucunes sur la base du manche.

----------


## zwzsg

J'ai testé un peu Grapple Tournament ce dimanche, et c'était bien sympa!

Ce n'est pas plus que ce que ça à l'air d'être, à savoir un UT99/QuakeIII (voir Warsow pour le coté non texturé) en Réalité Virtuelle (et avec un grappin), mais ça marche étonnement bien, et ça fait plaiz d'avoir pour une fois un jeu VR qui nous laisse nous déplacer librement à toute berzingue sans œillère, téléportation ou autre bridage. Et non, j'ai pas eu de nausée après 2hr de jeu. Plus de la fatigue car comme tout fast arena FPS, ça demande de la concentration.

Bon par contre, un arena shooter moche en 2020, combiné au marché de niche de la VR, et à 25 euros, il risque d'être mort né  ::sad:: : y'a des jeux multi bien plus originaux et beaucoup plus marketé qui se sont crashé pour mons que ça!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai testé un peu Grapple Tournament ce dimanche, et c'était bien sympa!
> 
> Ce n'est pas plus que ce que ça à l'air d'être, à savoir un UT99/QuakeIII (voir Warsow pour le coté non texturé) en Réalité Virtuelle (et avec un grappin), mais ça marche étonnement bien, et ça fait plaiz d'avoir pour une fois un jeu VR qui nous laisse nous déplacer librement à toute berzingue sans œillère, téléportation ou autre bridage. Et non, j'ai pas eu de nausée après 2hr de jeu. Plus de la fatigue car comme tout fast arena FPS, ça demande de la concentration.
> 
> Bon par contre, un arena shooter moche en 2020, combiné au marché de niche de la VR, et à 25 euros, il risque d'être mort né : y'a des jeux multi bien plus originaux et beaucoup plus marketé qui se sont crashé pour mons que ça!


Si le jeu n'es pas crossplay avec le Quest, c'est mort.

----------


## vectra

*Enorme* bundle VR sur Humble Bundle...

Pour 15€ et moins, un pack complet de:

The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners 
Raw Data
I expect you to die
Zero Caliber
Creed: Rise to Glory
Killing Floor Incursion
et deux autres jeux mineurs.

Rien que le premier jeu était vendu 40 balles il y a peu et j'ai failli l'acheter à ce tarif. Chaque autre jeu de la liste se touche plutôt à 15 euros chaque.

F
O 
N
C
E
Z
 :Vibre: 


https://www.humblebundle.com/games/f...ent=cta_button
Les promos Oculus sont loin, loin, loin  :haha:

----------


## Kaede

Je modère ton enthousiasme : Saints & Sinners est passé jouable sur Vive Infinity ... qui était en promo à 30€ en avril  :;): 
Ca reste évidemment une belle affaire pour posséder le jeu et non plus le louer, ou pour ceux qui avaient loupé ça bien sûr.
A part I expect You to Die les autres ont des reviews plutôt moyennes (médiocres pour certains) qui ne font pas rêver. Mais à ce prix, on ne fait pas la fine bouche  ::): 




> Les *promos Oculus* sont loin, loin, loin


Pas difficile de faire mieux  ::sad::

----------


## vectra

Je savais pour Infinity, mais... c'est jamais à vie, faut repayer à un moment ou à un autre sinon tu perds tout (*).
Ca reste un bon plan sinon, et surtout le moyen idéal de voir les jeux que tu veux garder sur la durée ou pas.

I expect you to die, Raw Data et Creed sont des jeux très réussis: même s'ils commencent à dater, ce sont des valeurs sûres.

(* sauf chez les gens pour qui les jeux restent jouables, mais c'est pas mon cas).

----------


## ExPanda

> I expect you to die, Raw Data et Creed sont des jeux très réussis: même s'ils commencent à dater, ce sont des valeurs sûres.


Ces trois-là pour 13€ c'est une putain de bonne affaire déjà. Alors 2€ de plus pour le Walking Dead ça fait un sacré bundle.

Bon je prendrai pas parce que j'ai déjà les trois mentionnés et que WD me motive moyen.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

J'ai pris le bundle mais j'ai déjà I expect you to die et Creed ne m'intéresse pas donc si y'a des gens qui veulent faire un échange ou autre...

----------


## vectra

Moi c'est Raw Data et Creed qui me restent sur les bras...

----------


## hommedumatch

Merci pour l'information. Je ne possède que Creed dans le lot. Donc, si cela intéresse aussi quelqu'un.

Edit : BFF20-00V0Q-NZPCD

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Killing Floor est assez génial et entièrement jouable en coop.

Raw Data est un des premiers jeux VR, mais reste une valeur sûre, surtout qu'il y a aussi du coop.

J'ai I Expect You to Die sur le store Oculus, mais je crois que les DLC gratos ne sont pas dedans...

----------


## cybercouf

sympa le don pour Creed!  :;): 
moi j'ai pris *Karnage Kronicle*, (faible promo, mais ça me fait un jeu à faire en solo en pointillé), 
y'en a qui ont testé en coop? y'a des sauvegardes persistantes et on peut reprendre d'une partie à l'autre (ainsi que son inventaire?) ::huh::

----------


## Hideo

> Merci pour l'information. Je ne possède que Creed dans le lot. Donc, si cela intéresse aussi quelqu'un.


Surtout pas balancer ses clef directement sur le fofo, les bots les detectent et hop c'est terminado,

Si vous avez des clefs en rab et que personne n'en a besoin la desuite gardez les jusqu'a post Nowel quand on aura un arrivage de canneton, on pourra faire tourner ca sur CPC Gift.

----------


## hommedumatch

Ah bon? J'espère que quelqu'un s'en est saisi avant...

----------


## 564.3

Vu dans le topic de KOUB (euh, des news):


Description: Pirates VR: Jolly Roger jeu d'aventure dans l'univers pirate, avec nage, escalade et autre. Wishlisté direct  ::wub:: 

Quelques autres news en vrac:

- Blade & Sorcery update 8.4 en beta, avec le nouveau moteur pour gérer les persos. Le but est surtout d'améliorer les perfs, et ça marche bien. Par contre pour l'instant il manque les décals de blessure notamment.

- Racket NX va proposer un mode coop la semaine prochaine. Pour rappel, c'est un mélange de casse-brique et de squash très peaufiné. S'il y en a qui veulent tester en multi, je suis chaud.

- J'ai encore oublié de tester, mais Beat Hazard 2 supporte la VR maintenant. Probablement un peu gadget, mais je me demande ce que ça donne. Pour rappel, c'est un shooter vue de dessus qui génère des patterns selon la musique qu'on lui fait jouer (intégré ou perso).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Dans le cadre des promos sur les jeux de baston Gorn est à 10e

Alors perso, ce n'est pas trop ma came comme jeu, un peu trop brouillon, mais je pense qu'on l'a rarement eu à ce prix (le 50% de réduc est assez rare)

----------


## 564.3

Les gars de Node on fait une vidéo de gameplay sur Population One avec le Quest 2. La version PC doit être moins moche, mais ça a quand même l'air sympa.
D'ailleurs ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas vu de news de la prochaine grosse update de Pavlov. Il était supposé y avoir un mode Battle Royale officiel et autre.

----------


## nodulle

> D'ailleurs ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas vu de news de la prochaine grosse update de Pavlov. Il était supposé y avoir un mode Battle Royale officiel et autre.


La dernière news qui date de septembre indique que la prochaine maj (WWII) est prévue fin novembre.  ::): 


Et ça donne quoi du coup Population One ? J'ai pas trop regardé les retours.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> La dernière news qui date de septembre indique que la prochaine maj (WWII) est prévue fin novembre. 
> 
> 
> Et ça donne quoi du coup Population One ? J'ai pas trop regardé les retours.


Oculus ne donne aucun chiffre et c'est clairement un jeu dont la majorité des joueurs l'auront sur le quest store...

----------


## 564.3

> Et ça donne quoi du coup Population One ? J'ai pas trop regardé les retours.


Pouvoir grimper partout et planer me semble plutôt cool, mais il parait que la manipulation des armes est un peu trop simplifiée et/ou bizarre.
Jefiban aime bien le jeu, Rodwin avait craqué et aussi essayé à un moment.

J'hésite parce que ça n'a l'air que multi. Y a écrit "single player" aussi sur la page Steam, je vais peut-être tenter quand même.

Tant que j'y suis, un petit comparatif de la popularité des FPS multi VR qui me venaient en tête.
Pour l'instant il s'en sort bien, et cross-plateforme dont Quest. Ça ne compte pas les joueurs de l'Oculus Store là.
https://steamdb.info/graph/?compare=...90,748370&week

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oculus ne donne aucun chiffre et c'est clairement un jeu dont la majorité des joueurs l'auront sur le quest store...


Boh même si pas mal de monde s'est jeté sur le Quest, il reste une grosse population sur PC/Steam. Enfin ils ont moins de choix, même s'il y a quand même Onward et la beta de Pavlov à sideloader. En gros les FPS multi les plus populaires sur PC. Pavlov n'est pas cross-plateforme par contre.
Mais ouais on peut pas savoir, faudrait faire des votes à main levée dans des lobbies au hasard pour avoir un échantillonnage.

----------


## stragen

Petite question pour un égaré de la technologie depuis quelques années.

Les jeux de l'humble bundle disponibles sur steam sont "transférables" et installables sur l'oculus quest 2 ?
Parce que mon PC assez ancien n'est certainement pas adapté à la VR...

----------


## ExPanda

Non, les versions Quest sont des versions spéciales différentes de celles pour pc.
Pour jouer à un jeu Steam sur le Quest il faut y jouer via link (ou wifi), mais ça reste ton pc qui fait tourner le jeu.

Il est ancien à quel point ton pc ? Certains jeux sont pas très gourmands.

----------


## stragen

AMD Phenom II x4 955 + AMD HD7850

----------


## ExPanda

Ah oui là effectivement c'est mal barré.  ::unsure::

----------


## 564.3

> - J'ai encore oublié de tester, mais Beat Hazard 2 supporte la VR maintenant. Probablement un peu gadget, mais je me demande ce que ça donne. Pour rappel, c'est un shooter vue de dessus qui génère des patterns selon la musique qu'on lui fait jouer (intégré ou perso).


Bon j'ai enfin testé, parce que j'avais oublié de recharger la batterie de mes controleurs VR  ::ninja:: 

Comme je m'en doutais, les sprites et le gameplay restent à plat. Il y a un effet de perspective pour le fond et des débris qui volent en 3D par moments.
On gagne en vision sur les cotés mais on ne peut pas y aller. Au final c'est plus immersif sans apporter grand chose, mais le jeu reste sympa pour shooter des trucs en écoutant sa playlist.

Il manque une touche pour réinitialiser / bouger la caméra par contre. Et par rapport à mon écran 19" ça fait un peu trop énorme à mon gout  ::ninja:: 
J'ai eu la flemme de bidouiller avec OVR Advanced Settings, le dev pourrait quand même ajouter une option pour ajuster ça, ou alors je l'ai ratée.

----------


## Setzer

Ah les jeux de pilotage en vr, perso je prends vraiment mon pied sur dcs et il2 en vr, les jeux de bagnole type project cars ou dirt rally prennent aussi une toute autre dimension et une fois le pas franchi le jeu sur moniteur, même bien plus joli, a clairement moins d'intérêt.

----------


## Maalak

Apparemment, un certain Resident Evil 4 VR aurait fuité de Capcom suite à un hack de ses serveurs.

----------


## Rodwin

Source ?

----------


## Maalak

Topic des news, ou ici par exemple.  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

Gné ? Celui-là ?



En VR ?  ::blink::

----------


## Maalak

Ben écoute, peut-être bien, oui. 
Après, c'est juste une fuite de données du serveur, si ça se trouve, ça ne se fera pas.  ::P: 

Ceci dit, le 1er épisode avec son manoir se prêterai très bien à la VR, je trouve.

----------


## 564.3

Sinon j'ai essayé le mode arène de Stride vite fait, et le design est plutôt sympa.
Pour l'instant je suis un peu paumé par rapport au mode endless run où on cours tout droit  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> Ben écoute, peut-être bien, oui. 
> Après, c'est juste une fuite de données du serveur, si ça se trouve, ça ne se fera pas. 
> 
> Ceci dit, le 1er épisode avec son manoir se prêterai très bien à la VR, je trouve.


Pourquoi pas hein, mais c'est surtout que soit ils gardent le gameplay et ça apporte pas grand chose, soit faut tout revoir et je vois pas trop l'intérêt par rapport à un nouveau jeu.




> Sinon j'ai essayé le mode arène de Stride vite fait, et le design est plutôt sympa.
> Pour l'instant je suis un peu paumé par rapport au mode endless run où on cours tout droit 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbijH9QW5UA


Ah si j'étais pas si sensible à la cinétose...

----------


## 564.3

> Ah si j'étais pas si sensible à la cinétose...


Dans ce jeu y a le vertige en plus.
Je ne suis pas spécialement sensible, mais à faire des cabrioles d'immeuble en immeuble, des fois on se tape des gros coups de stress parce qu'on est au bord de se casser la gueule.
Déjà on est pénalisé si on se vautre (logique), mais en plus y a l'impression qu'on va vraiment tomber. Par contre c'est que de la chute libre, on ne touche pas le fond donc ça va  ::ninja:: 

Manquerait plus que des araignées (autre phobie commune) et on est bons.

----------


## Fabiolo

Sortie de Tarzan VR aujourd'hui

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...The_Great_Ape/

Le pire c'est qu'ils ont bien du se faire chier pour le trailer pour un rendu ultra kitch comme c'est pas permis.

C'est limite nanardesque à ce niveau, j'espère pour eux que c'est voulu/assumé.

----------


## 564.3

> Sortie de Tarzan VR aujourd'hui
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...The_Great_Ape/
> 
> Le pire c'est qu'ils ont bien du se faire chier pour le trailer pour un rendu ultra kitch comme c'est pas permis.
> 
> C'est limite nanardesque à ce niveau, j'espère pour eux que c'est voulu/assumé.


Arf le trailer en MR.
Ça semble assez mou du genou, mais y a quelques idées qui pourraient faire un truc fun. Rien de bien novateur, mais si c'est bien fait…

Autre chose pas banale, il y a directement un DLC  https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...e_Jagged_Edge/
Peut-être histoire de pousser les gens à tester l'épisode 1 pour pas cher.

----------


## eeepc35

Prochains jeux en arrivée sur le Viveport Infinity

Space Channel 5 VR https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWRav8t4V6A
Vacation simulator https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc56MU6cxWM
Ven https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5Zuuan_OgY

----------


## Hideo

Une petite demande un peu particulière aujourd'hui.

Je suis a la recherche de quelqu'un (ou plusieurs personnes ca serait encore mieux) equipes d'un Vive (surtout les Wands en fait, le casque importe probablement peu) pret a donner un peu de son temps.

Je m'explique : 

J'essaye de capturer un peu de footage d'un petit projet VR que j'ai developpe rapidement y'a quelques années pour en avoir une trace visuelle. 
Le soucis c'est que j'ai dev ca avec un Vive et je viens de tester avec un Quest 2, c'est injouable vu que j'ai visiblement bien foire les bindings et y'a 2 ans c'etait encore vraiment la jungle a ce niveau.  
J'ai encore un build que j'ai fais a l'epoque qui devrait tourner sur un setup avec des wands, l'idee donc serait de produire quelques rush que je puisse monter quelques gif ou une petite video que je poserai sur le github du projet. (Je suis a la recherche de boulot et j'aimerai bien foutre un pied dans la VR, de pres ou de loin, ca serait dommage de pas pouvoir montrer ce projet si je le mentionne).

Le jeu en question c'est un tribute game base sur Attack On Titans. Ca ressemble a ca (footage pique sur un jeu Quest) mais en moins polish on va dire ::P: 

Meme si je ne peux pas vraiment jouer avec le Quest (genre utiliser les grapins  :tired: ), je peux lancer le jeu et bouger difficilement avec la propulsion a gaz. 
Ca m'a permis de prendre ces deux screens/paint pour expliquer un peu : 





Y'a quelques objets un peu partout avec lesquels vous pouvez faire mumuse, les plus importants etant les epees accrochees au mur avec lequelles vous allez pouvoir descendre du mechant titan. 
Ils me semble que les arcs sont un peu casses mais c'est pas tres grave, a la base c'est pour prendre l'aggro en multijoueur (y'en a, suffit de lancer le jeu en meme temps, apres je sais pas a quel point il va fonctionner aujourd'hui).
La porte 2 donne sur une petite arene sans titan me semble-t-il, mais ca permet d'aprehender les controles.
La porte 1 vous fait sauter dans le vide et vous arriverez dans une (grande) arene avec des mechants.
Les dummies ne vont pas vous pourchasser mais si vous vous approchez trop il vont vous taper (et vous one shot) et vous respawnez dans la boite avec des petites lucioles.

Ce qui nous amene aux titans eux meme dans le second screenshot. 
Si tapez dans les deux tendons d'Achille en moins de jesaispluscombien de secondes, le titan tombe. Il se releve au bout d'un certain temps.
Si vous tapez dans le cou, c'est un kill.

En terme de controles du perso il me semble que ca se limite a utiliser les deux grapins, propulsion a gaz et c'est tout.

Y'a pas enormement de choses a faire, l'objectif c'est d'avoir une rapide interaction avec un peu tout ce qui traine, zigouiller quelques titans avec autant de style que possible et ca serait parfait  ::lol:: 
Si quelqu'un est motive et a ce qu'il faut, je peux faire en sorte d'etre dispo sur le moment pour tester le multijoueur c'est egalement un truc interessant a montrer et eventuellement repondre aux questions.

Le lien pour le build.

----------


## 564.3

Ça roule, j'utilise encore mes manettes Vive toutes les semaines parce qu'on n'a pas encore fait mieux pour Beat Saber  :;): 
Enfin je lancerais ça demain déjà, pour voir si tout marche. Ensuite on pourra tenter du multi un de ces 4.

Sinon normalement doit y avoir moyen de bricoler avec SteamVR Input pour mapper n'importe quoi vers n'importe quoi sans taper une ligne de code.
Je ferais peut-être un test avec les controleurs de l'Index tant que j'y suis, pour voir si j'arrive à tout faire. Ensuite y a un .xml avec la conf, parce que ça m'étonnerait que je puisse l'envoyer sur le workshop pour un jeu pas enregistré sur Steam. Et sinon galère à retrouver sans AppId.
Edit: pour info chez moi il met ça dans _\Users\{{user}}\Documents\SteamVR\input_ avec des prefixes selon si c'est des app Steam ou autre chose

----------


## Hideo

Cool merci 564.3  ::lol::  

Hesites pas a me pinger sur Steam.
Oh et si mes souvenir son bon y'a pas vraiment de musique mais quelques effets sonores et en testant cet aprem j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont un peu fort, fais gaffe a ton volume  ::P: 

C'est vrai que je dois pouvoir forcer le jeu a passer par SteamVR et tirer parti de SteamVR Input maintenant.
A l'epoque SteamVR n'offrait pas l'abstraction Steam Input etait pas vraiment clef en main. Du coup j'etais parti sur VRTK qui est une lib qui lui en offrait une pour pouvoir developer pour Occulus et SteamVr plus facilement, mais j'ai du foirer un truc a un moment.
Faut voir VRTK fout pas le bordel la dedans mais ca vaut le coup que je tente.

----------


## eeepc35

Phasmophobia gratos ce week end sur Viveport pour tous les abonnés. Offre d'abonnement spécial BF aussi.

----------


## Kaede

Merci du bon plan.

Pour changer : je n'arrive pas à le lancer  ::siffle:: 

J'ai un bouton de téléchargement (avec le logo Infinity), "voulez-vous ajouter ce jeu à votre bibli", clic sur oui, validation, ça change rien, n'apparaît pas dans la librairie.
Spécialistes des offres spécialistes qui fonctionnent à moitié ou pas pour tout le monde, sur cette plateforme  :^_^: 


Je n'ai pas réussi à voir si c'est une offre type "libre à l'essai pour le week-end", ou "ajout à la librairie pour y jouer quand on veut" ?

----------


## eeepc35

T'es abonné ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci du bon plan.
> 
> Pour changer : je n'arrive pas à le lancer 
> 
> J'ai un bouton de téléchargement (avec le logo Infinity), "voulez-vous ajouter ce jeu à votre bibli", clic sur oui, validation, ça change rien, n'apparaît pas dans la librairie.


Les offres spéciales apparaissent dans "Achetés"

----------


## Kaede

Viveport Infinity, oui.
J'ai le bouton infinity avec le symbole de l'infini, je clique, ça me demande si je veux ajouter le jeu à ma librairie, je valide, pop-up qui se ferme, et ... rien  :;): 

Je commence à avoir l'habitude avec ce soft  :^_^:  J'ai contacté leur support.
J'espère que c'est une offre "ajouter et garder" et pas "gratuit à l'essai pour un week-end" mais on verra bien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les offres spéciales apparaissent dans "Achetés"


Je ne l'ai pas non plus là. J'y vois bien Saint & Sinners et LA Noire en effet (aucun autre jeu que j'ai essayé / téléchargé, eux sont dans "INFINITY").
J'ai "my activity", "INFINITY", "Purchased", "Update available", "On my device", "Downloading". Il n'y est nulle part  :;):  La fonction de recherche couvre tous ces onglets je crois.

----------


## zwzsg

Elite Dangerous gratuit sur Epic Store cette semaine.

Je suis curieux de voir si ça se passe bien avec le hardware et le software de valve, ou si les jardins sont déjà murés.

----------


## 564.3

> Elite Dangerous gratuit sur Epic Store cette semaine.
> Je suis curieux de voir si ça se passe bien avec le hardware et le software de valve, ou si les jardins sont déjà murés.


Les jeux EGS utilisent les API qu'ils veulent.
Typiquement pour la VR SteamVR (pas besoin de démarrer Steam) et/ou celle d'Oculus, qui supporte moins de matos.
C'est pas comme si Epic pouvait verrouiller la VR sur la leur vu qu'ils n'en proposent pas  ::ninja:: 

Ça sera de plus en plus transparent avec OpenXR, le dev ne cible que cette API et l'utilisateur choisi un des services qui supporte son matos.

----------


## 564.3

> Cool merci 564.3  
> 
> Hesites pas a me pinger sur Steam.
> Oh et si mes souvenir son bon y'a pas vraiment de musique mais quelques effets sonores et en testant cet aprem j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont un peu fort, fais gaffe a ton volume 
> 
> C'est vrai que je dois pouvoir forcer le jeu a passer par SteamVR et tirer parti de SteamVR Input maintenant.
> A l'epoque SteamVR n'offrait pas l'abstraction Steam Input etait pas vraiment clef en main. Du coup j'etais parti sur VRTK qui est une lib qui lui en offrait une pour pouvoir developer pour Occulus et SteamVr plus facilement, mais j'ai du foirer un truc a un moment.
> Faut voir VRTK fout pas le bordel la dedans mais ca vaut le coup que je tente.


J'ai testé avec les controleurs du Vive et l'Index. La seule différence qui pose problème c'est l'angle de prise des épées ou de l'arc. Avec l'Index c'est aligné à 90° ou un truc du genre. Par contre je ne sais pas comment ajuster ça avec SteamVR Input, mais d'autres outils permettent de mettre un offset (à vérifier).
L'angle et le modèle des manettes (issu de SteamVR je suppose) est correct par contre, et les actions du genre grappin visent bien où on l'espère. Si on corrige l'un de façon externe, l'autre risque de partir en vrilles.

La locomotion est bizarre, on glisse facilement à l'infini, c'est super sensible. Le grappin fait un bruit de l'enfer, mais il marche mécaniquement mieux je trouve.
L'arc marche bien aussi (celui de VRTK a été fait par le gars qui a écrit QuiVR), il fait une grosse explosion qui ne sert ptet à rien comme tu disais.

Sinon j'ai pas bien compris les critères pour se faire one-shot, genre je saute dans le dos d'un titan pour le backstab et je retourne au spawn. C'est un peu le bordel avec tout le monde qui passe à travers les batiments aussi.

En tous cas le multi a encore l'air actif, je vois passer les connexions vers des serveurs Photon Engine.
On peut tester si tu veux.

Autre info, le log de debug grossi vite, j'en ai déjà viré 500Mo.

----------


## Hideo

Cool merci d'avoir eut la motive de lancer ca.




> J'ai testé avec les controleurs du Vive et l'Index. La seule différence qui pose problème c'est l'angle de prise des épées ou de l'arc. Avec l'Index c'est aligné à 90° ou un truc du genre. Par contre je ne sais pas comment ajuster ça avec SteamVR Input, mais d'autres outils permettent de mettre un offset (à vérifier).
> L'angle et le modèle des manettes (issu de SteamVR je suppose) est correct par contre, et les actions du genre grappin visent bien où on l'espère. Si on corrige l'un de façon externe, l'autre risque de partir en vrilles.


Y'a des chances que ca pose soucis wai.




> La locomotion est bizarre, on glisse facilement à l'infini, c'est super sensible. Le grappin fait un bruit de l'enfer, mais il marche mécaniquement mieux je trouve.


C'est assez dur de bouger au sol effectivement, y'a pas vraiment de locomotion au sol au final.Quand on glisse c'est pour émuler la propulsion au gaz, le grapin pour grapiner et pis c'est tout ce qu'il y a.




> Sinon j'ai pas bien compris les critères pour se faire one-shot, genre je saute dans le dos d'un titan pour le backstab et je retourne au spawn. C'est un peu le bordel avec tout le monde qui passe à travers les batiments aussi.


Yes le build est tout pete, c'etait un build de test perso mais c'est le seul que j'ai encore de dispo et en re-ouvrant mon projet j'ai pas mal d'assets qui j'ai du mal versionner qui manquent. 
Ceci dit maintenant que tu me confirmes qu'avec les wands ca tourne a peu pres correctement, je peux p'tet bidouiller un peu "l'equilibrage" pour reduire la vitesse de reaction des titans qui surement un peu trop violente.
Pour les batiments, j'ai fais un peu mon malin avec le scaling pour avoir un enorme espace et m'amuser avec mes grapins sauf que c'est un peu grand et a cette echelle les vitesses des entites sont tellement grandes que ca passe a travers les Colliders  ::rolleyes:: 



> En tous cas le multi a encore l'air actif, je vois passer les connexions vers des serveurs Photon Engine.


Cool ma clef pour Photon doit toujours etre valide du coup. 

Si tu as filme ca, hesites pas a me l'envoyer, demain j'essaierai de trouver du temps pour jeter un oeil au projet pour rendre ca un peu plus flex. 
Je tiens au courant, et du coup j'aurai p'tet ca de dispo pour lundi soir  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Si tu as filme ca, hesites pas a me l'envoyer, demain j'essaierai de trouver du temps pour jeter un oeil au projet pour rendre ca un peu plus flex. 
> Je tiens au courant, et du coup j'aurai p'tet ca de dispo pour lundi soir


Ah ouais j'ai oublié, c'était déjà pour voir comment ça se passe. Je relancerais ça demain pour enregistrer quelques essais.

En tous cas vaut mieux ne pas être sensible à la cinétose, si d'autres veulent tester. Après ce n'est pas pire que les autres jeux avec des grappins et locomotion au jet/glissade.

Je sais pas si t'as joué à Jet Island mais il est excellent dans le genre je trouve. La locomotion est assez différente parce qu'on plane sur une sorte de planche de surf de l'espace. Les ennemis c'est plutôt des sortes de robots / monstres géants. Le même gameplay mais avec 100x le budget, ça tuerait  :Bave: 
J'espère que le dev est en train de faire le 2… Bon, s'il fait une tentative dans un autre genre et qu'il réussi aussi bien, ça me va aussi.

----------


## hommedumatch

J'ai fais un test de 15 minutes. Seulement 4 mises à mort. En plus de tout ce que 564.3 a énoncé, les grappins ont du mal à s'agripper. Avec un accrochage assuré, il y a moyen de faire des passages près de la nuque des géants pour les découper.
Plutôt habitué à la locomotion libre avec les sticks, difficile de jouer ici sans pouvoir se tourner avec le stick droit (Valve knuckles). Je n'ai pas vu d'arc.

----------


## teddy37

> Viveport Infinity, oui.
> J'ai le bouton infinity avec le symbole de l'infini, je clique, ça me demande si je veux ajouter le jeu à ma librairie, je valide, pop-up qui se ferme, et ... rien 
> 
> Je commence à avoir l'habitude avec ce soft  J'ai contacté leur support.
> J'espère que c'est une offre "ajouter et garder" et pas "gratuit à l'essai pour un week-end" mais on verra bien.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Pareil pour moi, ça avait déjà déconné pour The Walking Dead, j'avais du passer par le support, j'ai ouvert un nouveau ticket pour PHASMOPHOBIA. Et je suis bien en abonnement infinity.

C'est peut être une technique pour éviter de distribuer trop de jeux gratuitement ^^

----------


## eeepc35

Chez moi, ca a marché  ::(: 

J'enregistre mes jeux par le site web.

----------


## teddy37

J'ai tenté par l'appli et le site et ça fait pareil.

J'ai l'abonnement infinity pris pendant le 1er confinement à 30€ pour 1 ans, c'est peut être lié...

----------


## Hideo

> J'ai fais un test de 15 minutes. Seulement 4 mises à mort. En plus de tout ce que 564.3 a énoncé, les grappins ont du mal à s'agripper. Avec un accrochage assuré, il y a moyen de faire des passages près de la nuque des géants pour les découper.
> Plutôt habitué à la locomotion libre avec les sticks, difficile de jouer ici sans pouvoir se tourner avec le stick droit (Valve knuckles). Je n'ai pas vu d'arc.



 ::wub:: 
Merci hommedumatch, y'a du bon la dedans ! Ca donne des papillons dans le bidou de voir son truc joue par quelqu'un d'autre que son coloc  ::P: 


Y'a aucune quality of life effectivement, le snap me manquait pas mal aussi que j'etais dessus mais c'etait pas si simple a integrer du coup j'avais fais l'impasse faute de temps, meme chose sur la locomotion libre vu que ca n'avait que peu d'interet au final et que je voulais bosser sur les grapins.
Cette enorme arene etait une  fausse bonne idee  :^_^:  Rigolote pour quand je faisais mes tests mais vraiment trop grande du coup ca foire pas mal l'aiming and la detection des collision. Ceci dit le proto en lui meme est bien pete de base. 


Pour vous donner une idee, j'ai pondu ca en une petite semaine avant de m'expatrier et c'etait la premiere fois de ma vie que j'ouvrais Unity.
Si vous avez envie de faire des petits proto du genre c'est pas si complique, encore moins 2 ans plus tard avec les abstractions XR qui commencent a fonctionner. Apres je triche un peu je suis dev, clairement ca aide mais c'est pas si important que ca.


De memoire dans l'autre petite arène c'etait un peu plus agreable a jouer au final, comme je disais je vais voir aujourd'hui si j'arrive a modifier le projet sans casser quelque chose pour rendre la capture un peu plus simple. 





> Je sais pas si t'as joué à Jet Island mais il est excellent dans le genre je trouve. La locomotion est assez différente parce qu'on plane sur une sorte de planche de surf de l'espace. Les ennemis c'est plutôt des sortes de robots / monstres géants. Le même gameplay mais avec 100x le budget, ça tuerait 
> J'espère que le dev est en train de faire le 2… Bon, s'il fait une tentative dans un autre genre et qu'il réussi aussi bien, ça me va aussi.



Yes je l'ai bien retourne a sa sortie. 
Je suis encore sur le cul, je sais pas a quel point le type a bidouille sa physique mais réussir a atteindre de telle vitesse, dans un monde si grand et en plus avec un multijoueur qui bronche pas c'est vraiment impressionnant.

----------


## eeepc35

> J'ai tenté par l'appli et le site et ça fait pareil.
> 
> J'ai l'abonnement infinity pris pendant le 1er confinement à 30€ pour 1 ans, c'est peut être lié...


non, j'ai le même abonnement.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour vous donner une idee, j'ai pondu ca en une petite semaine avant de m'expatrier et c'etait la premiere fois de ma vie que j'ouvrais Unity.
> Si vous avez envie de faire des petits proto du genre c'est pas si complique, encore moins 2 ans plus tard avec les abstractions XR qui commencent a fonctionner. Apres je triche un peu je suis dev, clairement ca aide mais c'est pas si important que ca.


Ouaip j'ai aussi un peu fait joujou avec VRTK et Unity à un moment, mais je m'en suis arrêté à des tests techniques.
Cet été j'ai regardé un peu OpenXR mais je n'ai rien fait. Depuis un module pour Unity est sorti si j'ai bien suivi.

Sinon un montage de quelques séquences que j'ai enregistré cet aprem: https://youtu.be/KSMA7mIl6oQ (si tu veux je t'envoies le fichier vidéo).
Dedans il y a: quelques glissades au jet; des tests avec le pistolet à petit pois (qui déclenche aussi le grappin), mais il ne sert à rien de toute façon; un peu de tir à l'arc; de la ballade au sol; de la marche sur nuage (y en a au moins un dur); puis quelques cascades en l'air. J'aime bien garder la partie chute libre aussi.
Par contre j'ai jamais réussi à leur taper dans les chevilles, ou alors ça n'a pas fait grand chose à part changer la couleur.


Quelques autres retours:

- Until You Fall: je m'y suis remis dernièrement, et c'est quand même bien cool. J'ai fini un run, mais je pense que je vais continuer d'y jouer à des difficultés plus élevées et finir d'upgrader quelques autres armes. Une fois qu'on a pris le coup de main et upgradé le matos, on plie les premiers niveaux en 2 temps 3 mouvements, et on transpire bien dans les derniers.

- STRIDE: maintenant je joue surtout en mode time run. C'est du time trial dans un niveau fixe, ça permet de perfectionner ses mouvements et techniques de passage d'obstacle. Là j'essaie de passer sous la minute du run hard 1, je ferais peut-être une vidéo à l'occase. Bon je fais aussi un peu d'arène pour varier, je commence à mieux en comprendre la logique.

----------


## teddy37

> J'ai tenté par l'appli et le site et ça fait pareil.
> 
> J'ai l'abonnement infinity pris pendant le 1er confinement à 30€ pour 1 ans, c'est peut être lié...


Mon ticket au support a été traité ce matin, ils ont ajouté le jeu à ma bibliothèque.

----------


## Kaede

Pareil ici.
Ca va j'ai pris le pli, je suis rôdé pour les prochaines offres  ::XD::   ::wacko::

----------


## eeepc35

C'est le Black Friday sur l'oculus Store, ca n'arrive qu'une fois par an, tellement ils sont rats coté soldes.

Asgard Wrath pas soldé  ::(:

----------


## Kaede

Robo Recall à -30%  :Perfect:  Mouais.

Bon, pas pressé vu tout ce qui est dispo sur Viveport Infinity ...

----------


## eeepc35

Sauf que ca descendra pas forcement plus sur le long terme et c'est soldé une fois par an.

Y a Lone Echo et Stormland à 50%, les jeux Insomniac a -80%, etc

----------


## 564.3

> Robo Recall à -30%  Mouais.


Faut attendre qu'il soit dispo sur l'EGS  ::ninja:: 
C'est quand même ballot, leur seul jeu VR n'est même pas sur leur boutique alors qu'il y en a d'autres.

Ce serait cool qu'ils fassent un remaster avec l'Unreal Engine 5 + support OpenXR et le sortent chez eux.

----------


## ExPanda

> Y a Lone Echo à 50%


Wow, profitez-en si vous l'avez pas, ça arrivera que le siècle prochain maintenant.

----------


## eeepc35

Oui, c'était pas prévu mais zut, j'ai passé l'année à attendre des soldes chez Oculus

----------


## hommedumatch



----------


## Couillu

Non mais LOL comme disent les jeunes, Alyx est déjà en solde. Y'a quand même une grosse différence de stratégie entre oculus et steam ^^

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Project Wingman arrive aujourd'hui.

C'est en gros Ace Combat 8 avec support VR (mais sans les contrôleurs)

----------


## akaraziel

> Project Wingman arrive aujourd'hui.
> 
> C'est en gros Ace Combat 8 avec support VR (mais sans les contrôleurs)


Il arrive au bon moment, j'arrive à la fin de HL Alyx (plus aucun jeu VR n'aura la même saveur  ::cry::  ), j'ai encore SW Squadrons à faire mais ça va aller vite. 

Y'a aussi Medal of Honor VR qui devrait arriver ce mois ci.

----------


## eeepc35

> Non mais LOL comme disent les jeunes, Alyx est déjà en solde. Y'a quand même une grosse différence de stratégie entre oculus et steam ^^


Facebook copie Nintendo.

Au Black Friday, y avait quand meme pas mal de soldes, faudra sans doute attendre encore pour les dernières nouveautés.

----------


## Oyooh

> Project Wingman arrive aujourd'hui.
> 
> C'est en gros Ace Combat 8 avec support VR (mais sans les contrôleurs)


Rhôôô, il a l'air bon, et il supporte les HOTAS.  ::love:: 




> Il arrive au bon moment, j'arrive à la fin de HL Alyx (plus aucun jeu VR n'aura la même saveur  )


Si tu veux prolonger, je te conseille vivement le mod *The lost case*, qui est très bon.
C'est une campagne de 7 maps très bien réalisées. 

Je n'ai pas encore testé la *seconde partie* (maps 8 à 11), qui a l'air tout aussi soignée.

----------


## akaraziel

> Rhôôô, il a l'air bon, et il supporte les HOTAS. 
> 
> 
> 
> Si tu veux prolonger, je te conseille vivement le mod *The lost case*, qui est très bon.
> C'est une campagne de 7 maps très bien réalisées. 
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore testé la *seconde partie* (maps 8 à 11), qui a l'air tout aussi soignée.


Ah mais oui, les mods.  ::love:: 
Merci pour le conseil.  :;):

----------


## Kaede

Quelqu'un a testé https://store.steampowered.com/app/607260/McOsu/ ?

Je ne me fais pas d'idée, ça ne vaudra pas Beat Saber, mais ç'a l'air de passer pas mal en VR.
C'est la même chose que sur desktop sauf que les mouvements à faire sont affichés plus ou moins loin (ou masqués) selon leur éloignement dans le temps.
Et à priori, pas besoin de cliquer (j'imagine que c'est réglable).
Et c'est open-source : https://github.com/McKay42/McOsu !

J'ai testé vite fait, j'essayerai de m'y pencher la semaine prochaine ou la suivante. Je ne connais rien à osu! donc je découvre tout ...

----------


## Darth

Bon alors ce petit medal of honor commence a se montrer severe en video et ça donne franchement envie. Si les tests sont concluants qui le prendra pour le solo/multi ?

----------


## jujupatate

Config recommandée :

    Microprocesseur Intel i7 9700K (ou équivalent AMD)
    RAM: 16Go DDR4
    Carte Graphique NVIDIA RTX 2080 (ou équivalent AMD)
    Stockage: SSD ou NVMe avec au moins 340 Go de libre pour l'installation puis 170Go une fois installé

 ::O:

----------


## 564.3

Arf j'étais bien chaud aussi mais ces specs me refroidissent pas mal…
Faut voir comment ça tourne en mettant en low et en baissant ptet la cible de rendu.

Mais c'est pas le moment de demander une grosse RTX, pas vraiment le genre de matos qu'on trouve sous le cul d'une poule.
Ou alors une qui pond habituellement des œufs d'or et qui a décidé de monter en gamme, même si les RTX 3090 ont du mal à passer  ::ninja:: 
Sinon ça sera pour 2021…

----------


## hommedumatch

Il y a peut-être moyen de se procurer une RTX 3090  ::ninja:: (avec taxe douanière sauf si vous êtes aux USA). Une chance sur 3 millions mais me mp si intéressé. Je ne voudrais pas faire de pub ici.

----------


## Darth

> Config recommandée :
> 
>     Microprocesseur Intel i7 9700K (ou équivalent AMD)
>     RAM: 16Go DDR4
>     Carte Graphique NVIDIA RTX 2080 (ou équivalent AMD)
>     Stockage: SSD ou NVMe avec au moins 340 Go de libre pour l'installation puis 170Go une fois installé


Genre le truc il suce plus que cyberpunk, ils ont craqué...

----------


## 564.3

> Il y a peut-être moyen de se procurer une RTX 3090 (avec taxe douanière sauf si vous êtes aux USA). Une chance sur 3 millions mais me mp si intéressé. Je ne voudrais pas faire de pub ici.


Ah mais c'était une blague, ça rentre pas dans mon ordi de toute façon, faudrait changer pas mal de trucs pour que ce soit cohérent…
Après je suis pas pressé vu la tronche de mon backlog, on verra quand tout ça sera dispo normalement, mais je taperais pas si haut c'est sur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Genre le truc il suce plus que cyberpunk, ils ont craqué...


Bah la VR de base c'est de l'ordre du 4k aussi, surtout si leur critère recommandé c'est 90Hz maintenus à 99.99% sans reprojection. Avec les hauts et les bas selon le level design, le GPU est très loin d'être à fond en permanence.
On verra les retours réels, mais je vais pas me jeter dessus du coup.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Apres TitanFall2 bazardé par EA entre BF1 et Call of Duty, le Medal of Honor complètement sacrifié. Ils ont du comprendre que le jeu ne pourrait pas sortir sur Quest2, donc ils le balancent...C'est super moche.

Meme moi qui suis super enthousiaste vu le passif du studio, je ne ferais pas l'effort de le prendre

----------


## Oyooh

Les premières reviews de MoH arrivent:
https://uploadvr.com/medal-of-honor-...beyond-review/




> Medal of Honor: Above and Beyond peut être à la fois frustrant et captivant, mais en dessous se trouve un shooter VR fun qui présente plusieurs facettes d'un jeu AAA réussi. Ce n'est pas tout à fait suffisant pour consolider l'expérience en tant que jeu incontournable, mais il y a beaucoup de points positifs. Si vous êtes impatient de plonger dans une version VR de la Seconde Guerre mondiale avec des moments passionnants, des séquences historiques authentiques et un mode multijoueur en ligne extrêmement amusant, alors vous devriez repartir satisfait. Mais si vous recherchez un récit immersif enveloppé dans une VR à la pointe, ne retenez pas votre souffle.


Concernant les specs:



> Medal of Honor: Above and Beyond a des exigences matérielles absolument folles. Le jeu nécessite au moins environ 200 Go d'espace libre, mentionne qu'un SSD est préférable, puis la spécification recommandée demande une «RTX 2080 ou supérieur» avec un i7-9700k. C'est extrêmement haut de gamme, même pour la VR, et c'est un peu déraisonnable à mon avis. Mon i5-9600k avec un RTX 2060 Super n’est pas à la pointe de la technologie, mais il devrait me permettre de jouer à de nouveaux jeux en 2020 sans résolution variable ni images saccadées. Medal of Honor utilise par défaut une résolution «variable», ce qui la ramène à une qualité pixelisée si votre système est en difficulté, mais les critères pour déterminer quand cela se produit sont arbitraires. Au lieu de cela, je l'ai réglé à un niveau élevé et j'ai juste joué avec le stutter occasionnel. ça va, mais cela semble moins bien optimisé que prévu.


Rien que pour la scène du débarquement, et le multijoueur, il me fait bien envie. Mais je crains que ma 1080 ne suive pas  ::cry:: .

Edit:
Ils sont plus mitigés sur RoadToVr (https://www.roadtovr.com/medal-of-ho...felt-so-bland/)




> Medal of Honor: Above and Beyond proclame être une production AAA (et son prix est considéré comme tel) mais est bien en deçà de cette barre. Avec un gameplay de base simpliste, des ennemis inintéressants et stupides et un manque de polissage, la majeure partie du jeu ressemble à une galerie de tir. Les séquences scéniques censées livrer des moments épiques de la Seconde Guerre mondiale sont déjouées par une mauvaise écriture, un rythme et un manque d'implication des joueurs. Une partie significative du jeu (environ 10 à 20%) ignore largement les meilleures pratiques de confort de réalité virtuelle et ne sera pas confortable pour certains joueurs. Les joueurs compétitifs pourraient trouver du plaisir dans le composant multijoueur rapide et largement "competent" *(désolé, je ne vois pas comment traduire ça, "efficace" peut-être?)* du jeu, et les mini-documentaires sont exceptionnellement bien produits, mais il est dommage qu'ils soient enfermés dans un jeu qui entre en conflit avec leur ton respectueux.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

On sent clairement que Facebook a filé beaucoup de thune au début du développement. Puis la révolution Quest2 est arrivé, et FB a complètement abandonné le jeu. Les devs ont sorti ce qu'ils pouvaient, mais a 60euros, avec zero comm dessus (le jeu est sorti dans l'indifférence la plus totale), c'était prévisible. Décidément, que je suis content d'être passé à l'écurie Valve au niveau VR.

Le jeu va se ramasser et rajouter un clou au cercueil du gaming VR sur PC.

----------


## Hideo

Mostly Negative sur Steam  :Emo:

----------


## Pounure

ah merde... ca a l'air pasmal qd mm....

----------


## 564.3

Pour la partie multi, le gars de RoadToVR fait ref à sa preview où il n'aime pas trop le "time-to-kill" dans la plupart des modes.
En gros c'est du spawn/one-shot à tours de bras. Un peu comme quand Nodulle a le gros fusil de snipe qui découpe en 2 à Pavlov  ::ninja:: 
https://www.roadtovr.com/medal-of-ho...n-multiplayer/

Par contre le mode "Mad Bomber" est bien cool. En attendant qu'il soit cloné dans Pavlov, si c'est pas déjà le cas à l'heure qu'il est…

Je crois que j'attendrais une nouvelle carte graphique et éventuellement des soldes pour me faire ce MoH.

----------


## nodulle

> Un peu comme quand Nodulle a le gros fusil de snipe qui découpe en 2 à Pavlov


J'adore ce flingue !  ::love:: 

L'autre jour j'étais tombé sur un type qui te rechargeait ça à une vitesse !  ::o:  On avait l'impression qu'il était en auto. Il utilisait ça avec le couteau il était hyper efficace. Il va falloir que je m’entraine !  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

D'ailleurs j'avais raté les annonces concernant Pavlov:
- il est en ce moment en soldes à 12.60€ (-40%) pour les rares qui ne l'avaient pas déjà
- la grosse mise à jour WW2 est plutôt pour début 2021, mais surtout quand ça sera prêt (ils laissent tomber les estimations)

J'avais raté qu'il y aurait aussi des tanks multi-passagers dans cette mise à jour.

En passant, pour ceux qui n'avaient pas suivi, IL2 propose aussi des tanks plutôt bien foutus. Ça supporte la VR mais se joue avec des controleurs classiques.
Il y a quelques tanks dans quasi tous les packs, et ils viennent d'en sortir un dédié aux tanks pour les fans.

J'en avais testé un du pack BOM, et c'est assez fun de faire vroom-vroom boom-boom dans sa boite de conserve, même si je préfère les avions.

----------


## Couillu

Si quelqu'un a la machine pour tester cyberpunk en vr ! La mienne le fait même pas tourner en pancake... Et geforce now ne permet pas de faire de la vr. 


https://youtu.be/g6i4AHFfjJ4

----------


## Kazemaho

> Si quelqu'un a la machine pour tester cyberpunk en vr ! La mienne le fait même pas tourner en pancake... Et geforce now ne permet pas de faire de la vr. 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/g6i4AHFfjJ4


J'ai testé, mais comme tout les jeux pas fait pour la VR de base, c'est très très bof.

----------


## Luthor

Coucou tout le monde, Asgard's Wrath est à -50% sur l'Oculus Store. De mémoire c'est la première fois  ::):

----------


## darkvador

zut j'ai raté ça

----------


## eeepc35

zut, fait chier

----------


## Jefiban

J'ai pris Blaston, petit retour, foncez !

C'est vraiment très bon, un mélange de Superhot et Pistolwhip mais en multi. L'arsenal me parait assez varié et les parties sont très dynamiques. Customisation, deck d'armes, jeu suivi par les dev, c'est du tout bon.
Petit plus du chef, les parties multi se trouvent en quelques secondes seulement, rarement plus de 10.

Edit : erreur de ma part pour le multi, ça dépend de l'heure. Ce matin j avais du monde, à midi beaucoup moins...

----------


## 564.3

Ah à première vue ça me tentait moyen, mais je me prendrais peut-être quand même prendre ce Blaston. S'il y a un mode solo potable bien sur  ::ninja:: 

Sinon chose assez étonnante, HL: Alyx est le GOTY 2020 pour Gamespot
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ga.../1100-6485617/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dgJCnkZoTg

Même moi j'ai mis Hades en GOTY sur Steam parce que ça me semblait trop ambitieux de mettre HL: Alyx  ::ninja:: 
Finalement vu comment Hades déroule partout, j'aurais du tenter le GOTY VR en GOTY général…

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi, le mode VR de MSFS sort mardi prochain.
Ils ont fait une vidéo pour expliquer la démarche, et c'est le premier gros jeu qui supporte OpenXR  :;): 
Je testerais au moins pour voir comment ça tourne avec ma GTX 1070  ::ninja::   :Emo:

----------


## Kaede

L'accent made in France, ça déconcentre trop  ::XD:: 
Sinon bien sûr, ç'a l'air chouette.

----------


## hommedumatch

Si tous les boutons sont bien cliquables à la souris, je vais sûrement craquer. On ne le voit que toucher l'ecran tactile sur la vidéo.

----------


## 564.3

> Si tous les boutons sont bien cliquables à la souris, je vais sûrement craquer. On ne le voit que toucher l'ecran tactile sur la vidéo.


Vaut mieux attendre de voir dans quel état va sortir le mode VR et jusqu'à quel point ça tourne correctement. Je ferais un retours ici et dans le topic simu civile.

Pour l'interaction, je suppose que c'est comme dans le mode écran, tout est cliquable à part quelques switchs non essentiels dont le tooltip affiche "inop.".
Les systèmes derrière les écrans tactiles sont pas mal simplifiés aussi, ils vont à l'essentiel.
Plus l'avion est complexe, moins il est complet. Enfin pour des avions fournis "de base" avec le jeu, c'est déjà pas mal.
Des modeurs rajoutent une partie de ce qui manque, ajustent quelques paramètres, font une autre version de l'avion (moteur plus puissant ou autre).
Sinon faut attendre que les devs tiers sortent des avions modélisés à 100% "study level", mais c'est pas pour demain pour les avions complexes.

Dans le genre (en plus festif) DCS propose du 100% cliquable par contre. Avec ma GTX 1070 je suis un peu short coté perfs.
La version de base du jeu est gratos, et dans 2 jours tous les avions sont à l'essai gratuit pour 2 semaines.
Je crois que je vais en tester quelques-un, tant pis si je dois baisser la cible de rendu à mort.

----------


## pitmartinz

Bon, je sais qu'il est déjà passé ici, mais je tenais à (re)parler de *Pistol Whip*.

Je l'ai relancé pour m'amuser un peu (avec Beatsaber, ce sont mes 2 jeux "solides" sur VR) et j'ai découvert qu'ils avaient rajouté une mini campagne scénarisée.

C'est pas la première fois qu'ils rajoutent des tracks, des mods, etc... donc, vraiment bon suivi et très chouette à jouer.
La seule chose qui lui manque vraiment à mon avis, c'est la possibilité (comme sur BS) que les utilisateurs puissent ajouter leurs tracks... avec ça, on aurait un réel concurrent à BS dans les jeux VR musicaux.

Mais franchement, top.

----------


## Clad

Rhaputaing mon hack favoris marche plus depuis une mise à jour !

Jusqu'ici, en mettant le service OVR  runtime en démarrage manuel et OVR library en désactivé, il suffisait de lancer à la main le service OVR runtime et on pouvait démarrer directement dans Steam VR ou n'importe quel autre jeu VR sans passer par leur launcher à la con.

Ben ça marche plus.

----------


## FixB

Cross-post pour ceux qui ne suivent pas le topic des bon plans:
Un bundle de jeux VR chez Fanatical dont certains ne sont pas inintéressants: https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...our-own-bundle

----------


## Hideo

Green hell va avoir droit a son adaptation VR en 2021

----------


## Kaede

> Cross-post pour ceux qui ne suivent pas le topic des bon plans:
> Un bundle de jeux VR chez Fanatical dont certains ne sont pas inintéressants: https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...our-own-bundle


Je l'ai pris pour Polybius.
Le jeu déconne un peu chez moi (Rift S), en gros il y a des saccades un peu bizarres  ::|: 
Pas injouable, mais un peu désagréable.

Au départ je l'ai lancé sans VR (sur moniteur 144Hz) et là le jeu tournait à fond la caisse, beaucoup trop vite (d'ailleurs, je me demandais ce que c'était que ce jeu où on comprenait rien !). Sûrement lié. En tout cas le jeu a l'air sympa. Il est compatible Oculus et Steam VR.

----------


## 564.3

> Green hell va avoir droit a son adaptation VR en 2021


Ouaip ça avait fuité en début d'année, mais c'est cool que ça se concrétise.
Le jeu est plus sympa et mieux foutu que The Forest je trouve. J'espère que le mode VR sera mieux aussi, même si je l'ai déjà fini sur écran j'y referais bien un petit tours.

Sinon JVC a réussi a se planter des le début de l'aticle, en confondant le studio qui a fait le dev du jeu et celui qui fait le mode VR…
Ils ont fait Layers of Fear VR aussi, à voir ce qu'ils arriveront à faire là.

----------


## Bopnc

Le patch VR pour Microsoft Flight Simulator est sorti en fin d'aprem. Pour le moment c'est plutôt tout pété chez moi : menus en jeu qui s'affichent pas, recentrage qui t'envoie sous l'avion, carré noir dans l'œil droit...

Je suis pas le seul à avoir ces soucis, faudra que je creuse (et que j'attende un patch, vraisemblablement).

Avec un petit avion sur un petit aéroport les perfs étaient bonnes, par contre (sur une 2080 RTX).

Les implémentation VR de DCS et d'IL2 étaient désastreuses au début, et elles sont désormais excellentes. Donc je m'affole pas trop. ^^

----------


## nodulle

Des news sur le probable prochain jeu de Valve "Citadel" qui proposerait un gameplay asymetrique.

----------


## eeepc35

> Cross-post pour ceux qui ne suivent pas le topic des bon plans:
> Un bundle de jeux VR chez Fanatical dont certains ne sont pas inintéressants: https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...our-own-bundle


Pas mal de jeux inconnus.

----------


## FixB

Raw Data, Battlewake et Sprint Vector ne sont pas des inconnus généralement (et il y en a quelques autres qui, pour être moins connus semblent intéressants).

----------


## eeepc35

Oui, oui, mais ceux la, je les ai déja  :;):

----------


## 564.3

J'ai testé MSFS en VR, et comme prévu ma GTX 1070 crache ses tripes. Mais même en passant tout au min et en mode bouillie de pixel, ça ne suffit pas pour se balader en zone urbaine. Donc mon upgrade de GPU permettra seulement d'avoir un compromis jouable et un peu moins dégueu. Coté CPU mon 3600X est assez pépère, aucun thread n'était à fond quand je regardais.
J'espère qu'ils vont trouver des optimisations, et au moins mettre un mode de rendu simplifié de l'hélice qui passerait mieux au motion smoothing.

Pour référence, un gars qui a fait pas mal de tests pendant la beta et une doc bien complète:
https://forums.flightsimulator.com/t...e-index/321913
Mais il se contente de 30fps sans motion smoothing (pour éviter les artefacts à 2 images synthétiques sur 3) avec une RTX 2070 Super, c'est un peu brutal.

----------


## eeepc35

Dans les prochains jeux Viveport Infinity, j'ai vu Ven le platformer 3D et La suite De pixel Ripper 1989, maintenant 1995.

----------


## 564.3

https://www.tetriseffect.game/2020/1...connected-faq/
Oh le bordel, Tetris Effect: Connected est une exclusivité MS Store (qui a le mode VR aussi) jusqu'à l'été 2021.
Et il y aura une mise à jour gratos pour la version PC originelle sur l'EGS, Oculus Quest et une sortie sur Steam avec tout ce qu'il faut.

Ils bouffent vraiment à tous les râteliers de exclusivités:
- fin 2018: Sony a l'exclusivité PS4 (avec PSVR)
- mi 2019: EGS a l'exclusivité de la version PC (avec support SteamVR et Oculus)
- mi 2020: Oculus a une exclusivité Quest uniquement, pas dispo pour Rift (ni cross-buy), et c'est pas dit que ce sera le cas à l'été 2021
- fin 2020: Microsoft a le mode multijoueur en exclusivité, en même temps que la dispo du jeu sur Xbox et MS Store
- mi 2021: fin des exclusivités (mode multi sur PS4, Quest et EGS, dispo du jeu sur Steam)

C'est des champions, j'avais jamais vu ça… ceci dit j'aime bien ce jeu  :Emo: 

Edit: en fait la version "Connected" était sortie il y a un mois, mais sans le mode VR qui vient d'être ajouté en patch.
Le truc fun c'est que c'est la même chose que sur l'EGS: support de l'API Oculus et SteamVR, pas WMR alors que c'est une exclusivité MS Store  ::wacko::

----------


## eeepc35

MS pousse pas vraiment la VR, et SteamVR s'impose naturellement.

----------


## Clad

C'est bien Grip ? Dans Project Cars 2 le truc le plus cool c'est d'essayer de pousser les IA dans le décors (avec volant à retourne de force, on s'y croirait, on a tout le stress d'une collusion à haute vitesse) et j'ai essayé sans succés de faire fonctionner Pod en VR en me disant que ça s'y prêterais super bien.

La VR marche bien ? On est plus dans le semi-pépère de Pod ou Carmageddon ou dans le bordelique et l'incompréhensible façon Rollcage Stage 2 ?

En vidéo je me rend pas bien compte si la physique est plausible et si l'on ressent vraiment le poid de la voiture.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, étant donné que j'ai enfin terminé Cyberpunk, je me suis mis à Medal of Honor : Above & Beyond et Project Wingman.

Medal of Honor, c'est juste de la merde ! Les niveaux sont tout rikiki, c'est juste des scénettes et une fois terminé, tu as un écran de chargement toutes les 2-5 min (en fonction de la durée de la mission) pour changer de mission / endroits.
Toujours dans les points négatifs : 
* les développeurs ont ajouté du head bobbing dans un jeu VR !!! Heureusement, qu'il y a une option pour la virer,
* nos mains passent à travers l'environnement / NPCs et même chose quand on tient un objet, ce dernier passe à travers l'environnement. Par contre, dès que l'on relâche, la physique revient.
* les NPCs ont ce look cartoon / Pixar,
* le système de rechargement d'arme est baclé. Je ne peux pas enfoncer le chargeur dans le gun, je dois juste le mettre dans une zone en surbrillance pour qu'il se clippe au gun. Certain shotgun se recharge tout au lieu de laisser le joueur mettre les cartouches, une par une.

Par contre, les environnements sont super propre et bien modélisé. Mais je ne comprendrai pas la gourmandise du jeu, vu qu'on a juste une petite zone (arène) à visiter.
Le jeu est sous titré FR.

Bref, 50 € pour le solo, n'y pensez pas. Je ferai le multi plus tard.


Pour Project Wingman, je n'ai fait que les 2 premières missions de la campagne avec pad Dualsense. Je retrouve l'ambiance du dernier Ace Combat 7 et visuellement c'est assez propre en VR. Et ça fait un bien fou. Ace Combat 7 au PSVR, c'est top mais pas au plan visuel. Cela dit, le cockpit est un poil sombre, à voir avec les prochaines missions. Je n'ai pas encore testé d'y jouer avec mon HOTAS, apparemment, il gère mal ce dernier.

----------


## Brice2010

J'ai pas le jeu, mais j'ai lu un patch note récent, ils étaient censés avoir viré les chargements trop réguliers et incrusté le rechargement réel pour toutes les armes. T'étais bien à jour?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai lu ça. Oui, j'ai le jeu à jour. Le rechargement des armes est là mais pas pour toute. Mais ça reste approximatif dans le sens où il faut juste positionner le chargeur dans la zone en surbrillance, et le jeu prend le relai. 
N'empêche, j'ai continué à jouer. J'ai envie de vivre le débarquement de Omaha Beach. Là où j'en suis, les maps sont un poil plus grande du coup, ça devient plus fun.

En tout cas, la réalisation est assez batarde. Les environnements sont top visuellement ! La modélisation des avions sont superbes en intérieur et aussi en extérieur. Mais tous ça est gâché par une implémentation VR foireuse. Le studio a pensé le jeu comme un FPS classique auquel il a subit un patch VR. 
Dans certain passage, notre avatar est allongé alors que nous en IRL, on est debout ou assis.

----------


## RUPPY

Vous conseillez quels jeux pour se lancer dans la VR (Quest 2) ? J'ai déja Alyx dans ma wish list  ::rolleyes:: ...un autre à me conseiller ? The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners me fait de l'oeil  ::):

----------


## hommedumatch

Karnage Chronicles, un jeu d'aventure en solo ou multi de très bonne facture.
Pour de la simulation aérienne, il y a Digital combat simulator (gratuit) ou Vtol vr

----------


## 564.3

> Vous conseillez quels jeux pour se lancer dans la VR (Quest 2) ? J'ai déja Alyx dans ma wish list ...un autre à me conseiller ? The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners me fait de l'oeil


Ça dépend quel genre de jeux t'aimes. Il y a ma liste (pas très à jour) en signature, mais ce n'est pas spécialement orienté débutant.
Au début vaut mieux des jeux où il n'y a pas trop de locomotion artificielle. Pour certaines personnes ça passe facile, d'autres faut un temps d'adaptation, d'autres où ça ne passe pas.
Vaut mieux y aller progressivement pour tester ses limites, et s'arrêter quand ça ne va pas pour revenir à un jeu plus "statique" (Beat Saber, Tennis de table, wave shooter, aventure avec téléportation, etc.)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Vous conseillez quels jeux pour se lancer dans la VR (Quest 2) ? J'ai déja Alyx dans ma wish list ...un autre à me conseiller ? The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners me fait de l'oeil


Tu as une liste de jeux en première page, bien qu'obsolète je crois.
Je dirai : 
* Beat Saber
* Robo Recall
* Lone Echo
* Super Hot VR
* Pistol Whip
* Payday 2 avec le patch / DLC VR
* Walking Dead Saint and Sinner (ouais, mais à faire avant Half Life Alyx)
* Pavlov VR 
* Silicon Rising 
* Battlegroup VR
* VTOL VR
* Vox Machinae (Mechwarrior like)

Si tu les as déjà, tu peux aussi tester sur (à petite dose, si tu débutes) : 
* Project CARS 1 / 2 / 3
* Elite Dangerous
* Dirt Rally 2.0
* Assetto Corsa / Assetto Corsa Competizione
* House of the Dying Sun
* GRIP

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon question méga urgente vu que la promo s'arrête ce soir.

J'ai Vader Immortal que j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé. Je voulais acheter l'épisode 2 et 3, mais comme Oculus fait bien les choses, ils sont en promo UNIQUEMENT sur le store du quest. Je sais que le jeu est crossbuy, mais quand j'essaie d'acheter le pack pour avoir le 2 et le 3, il m'indique que je n'ai pas encore configuré mon oculus Quest pour profiter de mon achat.


Quelqu'un qui n'a pas d'oculus quest peut il me confirmer qu'on peut achter la version Quest du jeu et en profiter sur Oculus Classique?

----------


## 564.3

> Bon question méga urgente vu que la promo s'arrête ce soir.
> 
> J'ai Vader Immortal que j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé. Je voulais acheter l'épisode 2 et 3, mais comme Oculus fait bien les choses, ils sont en promo UNIQUEMENT sur le store du quest. Je sais que le jeu est crossbuy, mais quand j'essaie d'acheter le pack pour avoir le 2 et le 3, il m'indique que je n'ai pas encore configuré mon oculus Quest pour profiter de mon achat.
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un qui n'a pas d'oculus quest peut il me confirmer qu'on peut achter la version Quest du jeu et en profiter sur Oculus Classique?


Si tu peux pas acheter parce que t'as pas de Quest associé à ton compte, c'est pas gagné cette manip. Je ne vois pas trop comment tu veux feinter là.
Sinon ils sont bien dans la catégorie "cross buy" https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...5732183153590/
C'est un peu naze qu'ils ne le mentionnent pas directement sur la page des jeux d'ailleurs. Et qu'ils n'aient pas fait le pack pour le Rift…

----------


## RUPPY

Nickel, je vous remercie. ::):  il y a de quoi faire là  :;): 

Vous avez peut-être raison, Je vais y aller molo au début histoire de pas gerbouler sur tapis  ::P: 

Je me suis aussi pris SW squadrons sur l’EGS, il semblerait qu’il fonctionne bien en VR  ::love::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Nickel, je vous remercie. il y a de quoi faire là 
> 
> Vous avez peut-être raison, Je vais y aller molo au début histoire de pas gerbouler sur tapis 
> 
> Je me suis aussi pris SW squadrons sur l’EGS, il semblerait qu’il fonctionne bien en VR


Oui, Squadrons fonctionne en VR sur toute la campagne y compris en multi. 
Toujours sur Star Wars, mais là, faut avoir un peu de la bouteille vu qu'il est assez gourmand, tu as X Wing Alliance avec le mod X Wing Alliance Upgrade qui te permet de jouer en VR.
Voir ce post pour plus de détails.

----------


## 564.3

SW: Squadrons est assez gourmand aussi, et entraine potentiellement de la cinétose.
LF Sebum l'a un peu testé en VR et n'a pas tenu bien longtemps.

Sinon j'ai trouvé un nouveau test de cinétose depuis que je me suis mis à IL2: Flying Circus vol 1, essayer de récupérer une vrille irrécupérable.
Il y a des avions de la première guerre mondiale qui volent comme des brouettes avec des ailes en carton, faut du doigté et ça s'apprend à la dure.

Enfin après quelques crashs plus ou moins beaux, j'ai pris le coup de main.
Et au pire quand je fais un départ de vrille, c'est vite récupéré, et je fais genre "ahah c'était voulu pour tromper l'adversaire"  :Sweat:

----------


## ExPanda

Squadrons est pourtant assez gentil niveau cinétose.
J'y suis très sensible, et dans ce jeu ça passe. Bon faut pas tourner dans tous les sens à ras d'un gros croiseur, mais globalement je tiens pas trop mal dessus. Alors que je suis incapable de faire un seul tour dans une simu auto par exemple.

----------


## eeepc35

Un que j'adore, et qui me rappelle Descent, c'est SubLevel Zero.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour les nouveaux venus, je conseille toujours le Viveport Infinity (je sais pas  a quel point c'est compatible avec le quest), y a une tonne de jeux dispos à essayer

----------


## FixB

Effectivement, je pense que Viveport Infinity est un super bon plan quand on commence en VR. Il n'y a peut-être pas les plus gros poids loude la VR, mais suffisamment de jeux à découvrir!

Par contre, je suis étonné: jtrouvé W squadrons facile à supporter pendant de longues sessions...

----------


## vectra

> Quelqu'un qui n'a pas d'oculus quest peut il me confirmer qu'on peut achter la version Quest du jeu et en profiter sur Oculus Classique?


Quand je me suis acheté le Quest avant de le renvoyer, j'ai eu automatiquement le déblocage des 3 épisodes sur mon store vu que c'était une promo active.
Les jeux ont pu être DL sur le Quest et le Rift; je crois qu'ils sont apparus sur les 2 stores simultanément en vertu du Cross-Buy, comme pour Robo Recall.

Par contre, j'avais acheté le 1 déjà, et perso je n'ai pas du tout accroché au 2&3.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Un que j'adore, et qui me rappelle Descent, c'est SubLevel Zero.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Pour les nouveaux venus, je conseille toujours le Viveport Infinity (je sais pas  a quel point c'est compatible avec le quest), y a une tonne de jeux dispos à essayer


Si tu veux un Descent like développé par les créateur de Descent, tu as Overload. Le design des vaisseaux est carrément repris de Descent en partie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je reviens sur Medal of Honor: Above & Beyond, je n'ai toujours pas terminé la campagne solo. Je suis à 6h de jeu et il me reste 2 missions sur les 6. C'est ultra scripté, et malgré les défauts que j'ai cité dans mon précédent message, les gunfights sont assez plaisant à jouer et les nazis font assez mal (surtout en normal).
On a un nombre suffisamment varié de situations (infiltration, cannonnier de tank / bateau / B52). En fait, c'est du Medal of Honor, quoi mais en VR.  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

Overload est fantastique en VR. Malheureusement un peu trop gourmand pour ma bécane, mais dès que j'aurai le PC qui ira bien (donc pas à court terme, merci les pénuries partout), je compte bien le refaire de fond en comble  ::):

----------


## RUPPY

J'ai testé une petite heure le Quest 2 et moi qui n'est jamais pratiqué le jeu en VR, c'est une grosse claque. Par contre, j'ai fait le chaud en essayant Rollercoaster et j'ai failli lacher une peau de renard  :Gerbe: ....on va faire une petite pause le temps que le casque recharge  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai testé une petite heure le Quest 2 et moi qui n'est jamais pratiqué le jeu en VR, c'est une grosse claque. Par contre, j'ai fait le chaud en essayant Rollercoaster et j'ai failli lacher une peau de renard ....on va faire une petite pause le temps que le casque recharge


Les rollercoaster sont A PROSCRIRE. Ca fait marrer et c'était 90% de la production au début de la VR (avec les fameuses démos sur le Developer Kit 1), mais maintenant, leur intérêt est vraiment NUL. Même si tu n'as aucun soucis de cinétose et que tu peux enchainer les FPS et compagnie, un rollercoaster sera toujours désagréable.

Par contre tu peux tester air Car VR, qui provoque un peu de cinétose au départ, mais qui est tres joli.

----------


## RUPPY

> Par contre tu peux tester air Car VR, qui provoque un peu de cinétose au départ, mais qui est tres joli.


Mais ça à l’air génial :....moi qui suis en plein sur Cyberpunk en ce moment, ça fait très envie ::wub:: 

The Walking  Dead saints and sinners, vaut mieux que je le prenne sur steam ou directement sur le occulus store pour profiter du sans fil dans les meilleurs conditions :rolleyes. La réalisation est correcte sur Quest  2?

----------


## 564.3

> Mais ça à l’air génial :....moi qui suis en plein sur Cyberpunk en ce moment, ça fait très envie
> 
> The Walking  Dead saints and sinners, vaut mieux que je le prenne sur steam ou directement sur le occulus store pour profiter du sans fil dans les meilleurs conditions :rolleyes. La réalisation est correcte sur Quest  2?


Il a l'air cross-buy Quest/Rift sur l'Oculus Store, donc tu peux tenter en mode standalone d'abord, puis si c'est trop flou/dégueu et que t'as un bon PC, passer en Link ou VD.

Enfin faut pas trop rêver, le Quest va pas faire de miracle avec son SOC de derrière les fagots. C'est bien pour Beat Saber et autres jeux simples, pour le reste vaut mieux la version PC. Et dans ce cas vaut ptet mieux le prendre sur Steam, pour pouvoir y rejouer facilement avec un casque non Oculus par la suite.

----------


## RUPPY

> Il a l'air cross-buy Quest/Rift sur l'Oculus Store, donc tu peux tenter en mode standalone d'abord, puis si c'est trop flou/dégueu et que t'as un bon PC, passer en Link ou VD.
> 
> Enfin faut pas trop rêver, le Quest va pas faire de miracle avec son SOC de derrière les fagots. C'est bien pour Beat Saber et autres jeux simples, pour le reste vaut mieux la version PC. Et dans ce cas vaut ptet mieux le prendre sur Steam, pour pouvoir y rejouer facilement avec un casque non Oculus par la suite.


Mais cross buy, ça veut dire quoi dans l'absolu ? J'achète sur Steam et je peux en bénéficier  sur Quest ou c'est l'inverse, j'achète sur l'Occulus Store ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Mais cross buy, ça veut dire quoi dans l'absolu ? J'achète sur Steam et je peux en bénéficier  sur Quest ou c'est l'inverse, j'achète sur l'Occulus Store ?


Cross Buy uniquement sur le store Oculus. Le Quest et le Rift ont leur propre Oculus Store. Si tu achètes un jeu cross buy, tu auras ton jeu dans les 2 stores. 
Donc, si tu as un Quest mais non connecté à un PC, tu auras accès qu'aux jeux du Store pour le Quest. Si tu connectes le Quest à un PC, tu as accès aux jeux dédiés au jeux PC VR (Rift).

----------


## vectra

Mais tous les jeux ne sont pas cross-buy hélas.

----------


## 564.3

> Mais cross buy, ça veut dire quoi dans l'absolu ? J'achète sur Steam et je peux en bénéficier  sur Quest ou c'est l'inverse, j'achète sur l'Occulus Store ?


Metal a bien expliqué, mais je t'ai peut-être un peu embrouillé en parlant de Steam. Il 'y a pas de cross-buy entre les boutiques Stream et Oculus.

L'intérêt de prendre une version PC sur Steam plutôt qu'Oculus c'est si tu passes à un casque non-Oculus par la suite, l'intégration sera plus simple. L'idéal serait que tous les jeux utilisent OpenXR (API standard), mais c'est encore tout frais et il n'y a que MSFS qui le fait.

----------


## akaraziel

Je me suis remis à SW Squadrons après une petite pause, et j'en ai profité pour revoir un peu mes réglages parce que les perfs me semblaient un peu bizarres sur la 3070. 

J'en avais parlé y'a quelques temps, j'avais réglé le super sampling à 1.5 avec l'oculus tray tool, ce qui rendait super bien mais les fps tombaient à 40. 
Or j'ai remarqué hier qu'il y avait une option "echelle de résolution VR" dans les options vidéo du jeu. Je monte celle-ci à 200% pour tester, et remets le SS à 1.0 dans OTT, et là miracle, je retrouve les 80fps.  ::lol:: 
Après recherches il aurait fallu que je désactive l'option "defaut ASW Mode" dans OTT pour que les fps ne soient pas bloqués.

EDIT : bon sans l'ASW j'ai effectivement 80fps mais avec des saccades très désagréables. Par contre l’échelle de résolution et le SS ça n'a pas l'air d'être la même chose contrairement à ce que je pensais. Le SS à 1.5 me paraît plus fin que la résolution à 200%.  ::huh::

----------


## RUPPY

Ok, ça me semble plus clair après vos explications  :;): . Merci pour votre patience  ::P: 

En fait, si le jeux VR n’est pas une exclusivité Occulus (version Quest et/ou Rift), il vaut mieux prendre le jeu sur Steam ou sur l’EGS par exemple, surtout que les tarifs ont l’air plus doux  ::rolleyes:: , j’ai bon?

Pour ceux qui possèdent un Quest, il n’y a pas de souci particulier pour jouer sous Steam ou l’EGS?  ::):

----------


## eeepc35

C'est pas un jeu, mais le concert de Jarre a Notre Dame sera dans le viveport.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En fait, si le jeux VR n’est pas une exclusivité Occulus (version Quest et/ou Rift), il vaut mieux prendre le jeu sur Steam ou sur l’EGS par exemple, surtout que les tarifs ont l’air plus doux , j’ai bon?


Oui.

Et sur le Viveport Infinity, si tu aimes les abonnements (y a toujours des offres au cours de l'année).

----------


## 564.3

> EDIT : bon sans l'ASW j'ai effectivement 80fps mais avec des saccades très désagréables. Par contre l’échelle de résolution et le SS ça n'a pas l'air d'être la même chose contrairement à ce que je pensais. Le SS à 1.5 me paraît plus fin que la résolution à 200%.


Les méthodes de reprojection évoluées comme ASW ou Motion Smoothing prennent un peu de ressources. Mais c'est quand même bizarre, à 80fps rendues pour 80Hz, sans reprojection ni pertes de frames, ça devrait être fluide. Il y a peut-être des moments où tu passes sous les 80fps et sans ASW ça saute aux yeux.

Sinon pour le SS, à une époque c'était le facteur dans une dimension, donc 1.5 veut dire x1.5² = 225%
Ça a changé depuis belle lurette dans SteamVR pour utiliser le pourcentage du nombre de pixels, qui est plus proche de ce que ça implique sur la charge GPU. Et en plus la cible de rendu précise est affichée, comme ça c'est clair.

Sinon j'ai aussi remarqué que dans certains jeux le changement d'échelle était plus dégueu que changer la cible de rendu d'autant dans SteamVR, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi. Par exemple en mettant à 50% dans MSFS, l'UI est propre mais le cockpit moins lisible qu'avec 50% dans SteamVR. Il doit y avoir d'autres impacts dans le pipeline de rendu.

----------


## RUPPY

> Par contre tu peux tester air Car VR, qui provoque un peu de cinétose au départ, mais qui est tres joli.


J'ai pu tester un petit quart d'heure et c'est bluffant  ::wub::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Voilà, j'ai terminé Medal of Honor : Above & Beyond au bout de 10h (9,7 heures pour être plus exact), j'ai quand même bien aimé une fois qu'on passe tous les défauts du jeu (à savoir qu'il y a une implémentation de la VR assez baclé). Au moins, l'IA des nazis réagissent bien contrairement à la plupart des FPS VR. Et au moins, la physique des corps n'est pas exagéré.
Techniquement, il se situe juste après Half Life: Alyx. J'espère que EA / Respawn feront d'autres jeux VR AAA.

----------


## 564.3

> Voilà, j'ai terminé Medal of Honor : Above & Beyond au bout de 10h (9,7 heures pour être plus exact), j'ai quand même bien aimé une fois qu'on passe tous les défauts du jeu (à savoir qu'il y a une implémentation de la VR assez baclé). Au moins, l'IA des nazis réagissent bien contrairement à la plupart des FPS VR. Et au moins, la physique des corps n'est pas exagéré.
> Techniquement, il se situe juste après Half Life: Alyx. J'espère que EA / Respawn feront d'autres jeux VR AAA.


Ah cool, je vais peut-être le prendre quand même, mais ils font peur avec leurs specs minimales. T'as quel GPU, cible de rendu, framerate ?
Enfin je vais peut-être attendre d'avoir changé de carte graphique de toute façon, j'ai déjà de quoi faire…

Je me suis pris Powder VR notamment (d'ailleurs j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une démo, le con…).
J'essaierais ça tout à l'heure et je ferais un retours. J'ai jamais fait de ski IRL, mais au moins si le jeu tourne bien et est fun.
Et ils ont ajouté une wingsuit en plus, histoire de se fracasser contre les rochers en tentant un rase-motte…

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ah cool, je vais peut-être le prendre quand même, mais ils font peur avec leurs specs minimales. T'as quel GPU, cible de rendu, framerate ?
> Enfin je vais peut-être attendre d'avoir changé de carte graphique de toute façon, j'ai déjà de quoi faire…
> 
> Je me suis pris Powder VR notamment (d'ailleurs j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une démo, le con…).
> J'essaierais ça tout à l'heure et je ferais un retours. J'ai jamais fait de ski IRL, mais au moins si le jeu tourne bien et est fun.
> Et ils ont ajouté une wingsuit en plus, histoire de se fracasser contre les rochers en tentant un rase-motte…


J'y joue avec un intel i7 9700k, GTX 1080 et 32 GB Ram et j'ai installé le jeu sur un SSD NvMe pour être tranquille pour les chargements.
Je n'ai pas tenté de vérifier le frametime / framerate, mais tout à fond, le jeu est plutôt fluide mais pas tout le temps. J'ai eu qq saccades par moment et surtout dans les bunkers de la plage d'Omaha Beach.

----------


## 564.3

> J'y joue avec un intel i7 9700k, GTX 1080 et 32 GB Ram et j'ai installé le jeu sur un SSD NvMe pour être tranquille pour les chargements.
> Je n'ai pas tenté de vérifier le frametime / framerate, mais tout à fond, le jeu est plutôt fluide mais pas tout le temps. J'ai eu qq saccades par moment et surtout dans les bunkers de la plage d'Omaha Beach.


Ok t'as pas mal de marge en plus que moi sur tous les composants. Bon au pire si c'est seulement le GPU qui patine suffit de baisser la cible de rendu.
En passant, j'avais oublié la quantité de stockage que ça prend…

Ça m'a fait penser à vérifier si mon Pavlov n'était pas trop obèse, mais c'est moins pire que ce que je craignais: 20Go de base et 61Go dans 73 items du workshop.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Le jeu prend 171 Go une fois installé (dont 30 Go sont pris par les vidéos). J'avais 320 Go de libres avant l'install.

----------


## 564.3

> Le jeu prend 171 Go une fois installé (dont 30 Go sont pris par les vidéos). J'avais 320 Go de libres avant l'install.


Héhé je me rappelle du scandale quand le jeu est sorti. Merci pour les retours en tous cas  :;):

----------


## RUPPY

Pareil, j'ai voulu rapidement tester Asgard's Wrath offert avec l'Occulus : 136go  ::O: . Ils sont sérieux  ::|:

----------


## vectra

Vraiment un très, très bon jeu VR. Il n'est pas sans défaut, mais c'est clairement un des jeux parmi les plus aboutis, les mieux finis, et qui plus est, long!
Ca pèse sur le disque, mais pas beaucoup plus que la moyenne des AAA qui sortent en desktop.

----------


## 564.3

> Je me suis pris Powder VR notamment (d'ailleurs j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une démo, le con…).
> J'essaierais ça tout à l'heure et je ferais un retours. J'ai jamais fait de ski IRL, mais au moins si le jeu tourne bien et est fun.
> Et ils ont ajouté une wingsuit en plus, histoire de se fracasser contre les rochers en tentant un rase-motte…


J'y ai joué une heure, et même si le gameplay est assez bien parti, techniquement ce n'est pas la fête. Early acces, mais ça ne rassure pas.

Visuellement c'est assez bizarre, certains effets sont plutôt pas mal, mais les couleurs sont étranges et le lobby a l'air buggé. Les menus sont assez dégueu.

Ma GTX 1070 est au taquet en VRAM et en taux d'usage, du rendu adaptatif a l'air de se lancer par moment et de la reprojection à d'autres.
Mes 16GB de RAM ne suffisent pas pour utiliser le mode replay, le jeu a freezé et Windows swappait avec 19GB de RAM alloués par le jeu.
Au moins mon CPU (3600X) a l'air à l'aise, encore que je n'ai pas regardé par thread.

J'avais laissé les options par défaut, à l'occase je réessaierais en passant au min, et ptet voir ce qu'il se dit sur les forums.
J'espère qu'ils vont réussir à s'en sortir coté technique, parce que c'est quand même cool sinon.
Pas vu de wingsuit, pour ce que j'ai fait et débloqué. Pas testé le snowboard non plus, que les skis.

----------


## zorglub1422

Y en a qui ont mis American Truck en VR ici ?

J'ai suivi les divers tuto à gauche à droite avec
scaling 100%
AA off
Profondeur off

uset o_openvr_interleaved_reproject "0"
et 
uset r_manual_stereo_buffer_scale "1.4"

dans le cfg, mais tudieu ça "scintille" (je ne connais pas le terme technique) à mort et pas loin.

----------


## RUPPY

J'ai 2 heures de Until you fall sur Quest 2 et c'est vraiment pas mal  ::): . Les sensations des combats aux cac sont bien retranscrites et si c'est un peu le bordel au début, une fois les commandes assimilées, c'est presque de la danse martiale  ::wub:: . Bon, au bout d'une session d'une heure, une pause s'impose car c'est tout de même un peu physique mine de rien  ::P: 

Bref, une bonne pioche.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai 2 heures de Until you fall sur Quest 2 et c'est vraiment pas mal . Les sensations des combats aux cac sont bien retranscrites et si c'est un peu le bordel au début, une fois les commandes assimilées, c'est presque de la danse martiale . Bon, au bout d'une session d'une heure, une pause s'impose car c'est tout de même un peu physique mine de rien 
> 
> Bref, une bonne pioche.


Ouais c'est de la bonne. Il y en a qui n'aiment pas parce que les attaques/parades sont contraintes au lieu d'êtres basées sur un moteur physique, mais c'est moins casse-gueule coté gameplay et on a pas mal d'options en fait. Genre péter la garde avant que l'attaque arrive, déclencher un pouvoir, faire un dash. Avec du matos upgradé et le coup de main on roule sur tout le début du jeu.
Le seul truc que je trouve dommage c'est que la locomotion soit un peu batarde et pas super pratique, même si c'est voulu qu'on ne soit pas trop mobile.

----------


## vectra

Je ne vois pas de qui tu parles  ::ninja::

----------


## RUPPY

> Ouais c'est de la bonne. Il y en a qui n'aiment pas parce que les attaques/parades sont contraintes au lieu d'êtres basées sur un moteur physique, mais c'est moins casse-gueule coté gameplay et on a pas mal d'options en fait. Genre péter la garde avant que l'attaque arrive, déclencher un pouvoir, faire un dash. Avec du matos upgradé et le coup de main on roule sur tout le début du jeu.
> Le seul truc que je trouve dommage c'est que la locomotion soit un peu batarde et pas super pratique, même si c'est voulu qu'on ne soit pas trop mobile.


Les déplacements je les trouve plutôt intuitifs : un des stick sert à se déplacer en strafe, l'autre à dasher, ça marche bien perso. Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas renvoyer les projectiles  ::sad:: 

Comment tu casses la garde, ça m'a échappé ce truc ?  ::o:

----------


## 564.3

> Les déplacements je les trouve plutôt intuitifs : un des stick sert à se déplacer en strafe, l'autre à dasher, ça marche bien perso. Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas renvoyer les projectiles 
> 
> Comment tu casses la garde, ça m'a échappé ce truc ?


Le déplacement au stick est assez bizarre, je préférerais une locomotion relative au controleur classique.
Pour casser la garde faut bourriner d'attaques dans la défence. Il y a aussi des bonus ou armes plus ou moins efficaces pour ça.
Quand on voit qu'on en est presque à bout vaut mieux la finir et enchainer avec un combo que faire une série de parades.
Enfin on peut mélanger parades et cassage de garde aussi, ce que je fais en général. Peut-être un peu trop et je me prends des coups comme un gland, mais c'est les risques du métier.

----------


## Metalink

Hello les canards virtuels, je débarque enfin dans cette section  ::): 

Du coup je commence par une première question : des jeux ont joué à Eleven Table Tennis ? Je le vois partout et j'avoue qu'étant fan du sport ça me tente beaucoup, mais j'aurais pas été contre des avis éclairé avant de craquer !
En plus il est crossbuy  :tired:

----------


## 564.3

> Hello les canards virtuels, je débarque enfin dans cette section 
> 
> Du coup je commence par une première question : des jeux ont joué à Eleven Table Tennis ? Je le vois partout et j'avoue qu'étant fan du sport ça me tente beaucoup, mais j'aurais pas été contre des avis éclairé avant de craquer !
> En plus il est crossbuy


Ouaip j'aime bien (version PC, pas testé la version Quest), mais je ne suis pas un expert du tennis de table. J'en ai un peu fait touriste quand j'étais jeune.
Sinon il y a Racket Fury avec un feeling un peu différent et une sorte de campagne solo, mais je ne sais pas s'il est dispo en natif sur le Quest.

C'est marrant qu'il fasse le buzz en ce moment, j'ai vu un article sur UploadVR aussi
https://uploadvr.com/eleven-table-tennis-vr-popular/

----------


## vectra

Très bonne expérience sur le Rift S...
Peu de risque de se prendre le fil devant une table de tennis d'ailleurs.

Je ne suis pas un expert du ping-pong, mais j'ai vraiment eu une impression de restranscription fidèle ou au moins très convaincante. Rien à voir avec d'autres jeux qui discrétisent à mort les mouvements...

----------


## Metalink

Bon ben merci à vous pour les retours c'est cool, je me laisserais surement tenter alors  ::):  J'ai jamais été un pro non plus mais j'ai toujours adoré ce sport !

Sinon je viens de tester Dirt 2 et je sais que tout le monde encense la série en VR depuis le début, mais je suis obligé de rajouter ma pierre à l'édifice : c'est juste incroyable. En 2 secondes on oublie l'écran et on est dans la voiture, conduire est alors aussi naturel qu'en vrai (avec un setup playseat + volant). Je suis même sur que ça rend le jeu beaucoup plus facile, on peut vraiment se projeter et prendre les virages comme on voudrait.
Bon par contre j'ai fait une spéciale de 6-7 minutes et en temps normal je assez peu  sensible, mais là les montées et les descentes de l'Australie ont eues raison de moi et m'ont laissé avec une grosse motion sickness  ::lol:: 

Va falloir que je m'habitue petit à petit mais je pense que ça va être un énorme plaisir dans le futur. Il faut que je teste un jeu sur circuit maintenant, mais FM7 est pas en VR et Assetto en dehors du drift je suis pas super fan  ::(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bon ben merci à vous pour les retours c'est cool, je me laisserais surement tenter alors  J'ai jamais été un pro non plus mais j'ai toujours adoré ce sport !
> 
> Sinon je viens de tester Dirt 2 et je sais que tout le monde encense la série en VR depuis le début, mais je suis obligé de rajouter ma pierre à l'édifice : c'est juste incroyable. En 2 secondes on oublie l'écran et on est dans la voiture, conduire est alors aussi naturel qu'en vrai (avec un setup playseat + volant). Je suis même sur que ça rend le jeu beaucoup plus facile, on peut vraiment se projeter et prendre les virages comme on voudrait.
> Bon par contre j'ai fait une spéciale de 6-7 minutes et en temps normal je assez peu  sensible, mais là les montées et les descentes de l'Australie ont eues raison de moi et m'ont laissé avec une grosse motion sickness 
> 
> Va falloir que je m'habitue petit à petit mais je pense que ça va être un énorme plaisir dans le futur. Il faut que je teste un jeu sur circuit maintenant, mais FM7 est pas en VR et Assetto en dehors du drift je suis pas super fan


Tu as toute la série Project CARS qui est jouable en VR. Sinon, tu as aussi Eurotruck Simulator et American Truck Simulator jouable en VR.

----------


## Metalink

Ceux que j'ai prévu de tester effectivement c'est les Project CARS, j'ai les deux premiers et ils sont pas trop moches  ::):

----------


## 564.3

DR2 est mon favoris aussi  :;): 
En Australie il y a effectivement des mouvements de caméra à la con lors des grosses montées/descentes, mais sinon c'est rare.
Éventuellement pour s'habituer faut faire des étapes courtes avec des pauses entre.
Aussi ce jeu n'aime pas trop les changements de framerate, avec ma GTX 1070 je force la reprojection et j'ai les option de rendu presque au plancher.
Par rapport au rendu que je peux avoir sur écran ça pique un peu, mais ça reste pas mal. Et de toute façon je n'arrive plus à y jouer sur écran…

----------


## Lambda19919

> Du coup je commence par une première question : des jeux ont joué à Eleven Table Tennis ?


Perso c'était un de mes jeux VR préféré avec des sensations très proches d'un tennis de table réel, mais à un moment ils ont fait une mise à jour qui apparemment était une refonte complète du moteur et les sensations sont devenues très moyenne suite à cela. 
Après c'était il y a quelques mois et je ne lui ai pas redonné sa chance depuis, mais si tu fais une recherche d'avis ça vaut peut-être le coup de se limiter à des avis récents.

----------


## Metalink

Je l'ai pas encore acheté mais je prends note et je vais regarder ça, merci  :;): 
Ca serait dommage qu'il soit passé de excellent à moyen  ::(: 

Edit : bon les review récentes sur Steam ont l'air convaincante, je vais surement me laisser tenter avec le crossbuy (même si deux fois plus cher que sur Steam !)

----------


## 564.3

Y a ce gars qui est un ancien pro et préfère Eleven maintenant, mais il dit que Racket Fury a changé la physique qui a rendu le jeu moins bien. Enfin c'est comme si on avait des raquettes cheap avec peu de grip, alors que dans Eleven ça a évolué dans l'autre sens.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7XNECFhoDc
Ses vidéos sont vraiment à l'arrache pas contre, faudrait qu'il fasse un montage plus dense.
C'est marrant, il a recommencé à jouer avec un Rift CV1 puis est repassé au Vive dans ses vidéos plus récentes.

----------


## 564.3

*Desktop+*

Un outil open-source qui permet d'ajouter avec pas mal d'options des fenêtres Windows ou le desktop complet en overlay SteamVR est dispo sur Steam maintenant.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1494460/Desktop/
https://github.com/elvissteinjr/DesktopPlus

Par rapport à un virtual desktop de base, l'avantage c'est qu'on peut mettre les fenêtres où on veut dans l'espace ou les attacher au controleur par exemple.
Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut par rapport à OVRdrop et autre, j'ai pas vraiment l'usage de ce genre d'outils, mais je vois bien l'intérêt dans certains contextes.

----------


## Maalak

Dites, qu'en est-il du jeu via Virtual Desktop ou le mode filaire pour le Quest 2 pour les jeux qui ne sont pas Steam ?
Ca fonctionne aussi bien, sans avoir à passer par Steam VR ?
Je me tâte par rapport à SW Squadron, mais la promo est sur l'EGS, donc si la VR est dépendante de Steam, ça ne sera pas à grand chose.
Après, je parle du Quest 2, mais même question pour les autres casques comme le Reverb G2 par exemple.

----------


## 564.3

> Dites, qu'en est-il du jeu via Virtual Desktop ou le mode filaire pour le Quest 2 pour les jeux qui ne sont pas Steam ?
> Ca fonctionne aussi bien, sans avoir à passer par Steam VR ?
> Je me tâte par rapport à SW Squadron, mais la promo est sur l'EGS, donc si la VR est dépendante de Steam, ça ne sera pas à grand chose.
> Après, je parle du Quest 2, mais même question pour les autres casques comme le Reverb G2 par exemple.


Normalement la version EGS a le support Oculus natif
https://www.roadtovr.com/star-wars-s...ons-enable-vr/

Pour les WMR c'est rare d'avoir du support natif, en général c'est via SteamVR.

Vivement que tout le monde passe à OpenXR, qu'on en finisse avec ces histoires  :tired:

----------


## Metalink

J'ai pas testé Virtual Desktop, mais en mode filaire aucun soucis pour le moment, que ça soit des jeux Steam, Oculus Store ou même Windows Store  :;): 

Sinon j'ai joué un peu à Eleven, en solo et avec un pote et c'est : génial ! Le ressenti est vraiment excellent, on peut faire une tonne d'effets, ça lag pas en ligne, franchement c'est que du plaisir.
Bon par contre le soucis c'est que mon salon est pas assez large, donc je peux pas du tout jouer les balles sur le côté  :tired:

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai pas testé Virtual Desktop, mais en mode filaire aucun soucis pour le moment, que ça soit des jeux Steam, Oculus Store ou même Windows Store 
> 
> Sinon j'ai joué un peu à Eleven, en solo et avec un pote et c'est : génial ! Le ressenti est vraiment excellent, on peut faire une tonne d'effets, ça lag pas en ligne, franchement c'est que du plaisir.
> Bon par contre le soucis c'est que mon salon est pas assez large, donc je peux pas du tout jouer les balles sur le côté


Tu peux éventuellement tourner la table en diagonale, mais faudra faire gaffe.
Et faut se rappeler qu'en VR on peut passer à travers la table au besoin, pour choper les balles sur le coté  ::ninja:: 

Ça pète un peu l'immersion, mais vaut mieux ça à ceux qui s'appuient dessus pour donner un coup éloigné.
À une époque un jeu de billard était très populaire, et y a eu pas mal de vidéos de gars qui se cassaient la gueule en s'appuyant sur la table…

----------


## akaraziel

> Normalement la version EGS a le support Oculus natif
> https://www.roadtovr.com/star-wars-s...ons-enable-vr/


Je confirme, je n'avais pas besoin de lancer SteamVR (par contre avec un oculus faut évidemment démarrer l'Oculus Store pour que le casque s'allume). Ingame tu bascule sur le casque dans le menu correspondant, c'est très bien foutu.
A préciser : j'ai eu de grosses baisses de perfs sur la toute dernière mission, au point de devoir repasser sur l'écran normal.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je suis tombé sur un Mario Kart like sur Youtube, intitulé Dash Dash World , du coup, je l'ai pris et je le testerai probablement dans la journée.
Les niveaux ont l'air vachement bien foutu.

----------


## Hideo

J'avais vu passer quelques images ca a l'air cool, un bon candidat pour nos lundi soirs  ::trollface:: 

Et le cross plateform est tres interessant, j'ai pas mal de copains qui se sont offerts un Q2 pour noel.

----------


## Metalink

Effectivement ça peut être marrant  ::): 
Dites sur Steam y'a un pack SuperHotVR + Arizona Sunshine + Onward pour 26€, je sais qu'à l'époque c'était des "gros" jeux de la VR, ça vaut encore le coup pour vous en 2020 ?
Surtout qu'ils valent tous le triple et sont pas crossbuy sur Oculus donc la question se pose même pas.

----------


## hommedumatch

Ce jeu de kart est tentant. Il y a truc que je détestais dans les derniers Mario Kart, c'est la carapace bleue. J'espère qu'il n'y a pas d'équivalent ici.

----------


## Kaede

> Effectivement ça peut être marrant  Dites sur Steam y'a un pack SuperHotVR + Arizona Sunshine + Onward pour 26€, je sais qu'à l'époque c'était des "gros" jeux de la VR, ça vaut encore le coup pour vous en 2020 ? Surtout qu'ils valent tous le triple et sont pas crossbuy sur Oculus donc la question se pose même pas.


SuperHotVR est passé en bundle une fois : https://isthereanydeal.com/specials/#/filter:id/8390. Comme il existe un marché de revente / échange de clefs entre particuliers (barter.vg & co), ça veut dire que sa valeur effective est proche de 0.

Les jeux :
- SuperHotVR est super (mais court !).
- Arizona Sunshine j'ai lancé mais ça ne m'a pas emballé (il paraît que ç'a mal vieilli..), bon, j'ai pas insisté du tout non plus ...
- Onward, 'connais pas mais il a pas très bonne presse sur Steam.

Si tu comptes jouer à tous je pense que ça vaut le coup (les soldes sur les jeux VR sont rares, les réductions modérées, ou les deux, selon les jeux), sans pour autant être l'offre du siècle.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Onward est un excellent Pavlov++. Son seul soucis actuel est que les devs ont sorti une version Oculus Quest et veulent implémenter le crossplatform pour jouer. Du coup, ils ont downgradé violemment la version PC et ca gueule ( à raison)

Arizona Sunshine est franchement sympa en coop, il faut juste passer outre son graphisme digne d'un mod pour Half Life .

----------


## 564.3

> Ce jeu de kart est tentant. Il y a truc que je détestais dans les derniers Mario Kart, c'est la carapace bleue. J'espère qu'il n'y a pas d'équivalent ici.


Ouais ça a l'air bien foutu, mais pas trop fan non plus du "rubberbanding" (mécanismes pour éviter que quelqu'un soit trop devant/derrière) dans ce genre de jeux. J'ai tendance à préférer la simu et/ou le time trial, mais pourquoi pas.

Sinon concernant le pack:
- SuperHot: intéressant, à avoir de toute façon pour le concept
- Arizona Sunsine: ce qui a mal vieilli c'est surtout le gameplay je trouve, mais sinon c'est un jeu plutôt cool à faire
- Onward: plus orienté "simu" que Pavlov, moins nerveux et moins populaire (surtout sans la tripotée de maps/mods communautaires)

----------


## vectra

> Onward est un excellent Pavlov++. Son seul soucis actuel est que les devs ont sorti une version Oculus Quest et veulent implémenter le crossplatform pour jouer. Du coup, ils ont downgradé violemment la version PC et ca gueule ( à raison)


Ils ont ruiné Onward?  ::sad:: 
'tain, mais le Quest, c'est vraiment aussi nocif que les consoles  :Vibre: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Star Wars Squadrons est vendu à 14€ sur l'Epic Store.
En fait, tout jeu vendu plus de 15€ se voit appliquer une réduc de 10€ jusque le 7 Janvier, ce qui fait GTA 5 à 5€, Disco Elysium à 14€, etc...

----------


## Metalink

Merci pour vos retours, je vais peut-être me laisser tenter du coup  ::):  Surtout que Arizona Sunshine c'était pour le faire en coop ! (et il coute 40€ sur l'oculus store lol)

Par contre je comprends pas pourquoi downgrade un jeu pour implémenter le crossplatform. Sur tous les jeux du monde les gens peuvent jouer ensemble avec des graphismes/contrôles/connexions différents mais pas Onward ?  :tired: 

Avec tout ça j'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester Alyx ou Asgard's Wraith, et oculus m'a envoyé un coupon de réduction pour leur store !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ouais ça a l'air bien foutu, mais pas trop fan non plus du "rubberbanding" (mécanismes pour éviter que quelqu'un soit trop devant/derrière) dans ce genre de jeux. J'ai tendance à préférer la simu et/ou le time trial, mais pourquoi pas.


Sur les 3-4 courses que j'ai fait, je n'ai pas eu cette effet de rubberbanding. Dans le tutorial, j'étais obligé de freiner entièrement pour que je laisse passer l'IA pour utiliser mes power ups sinon je ratais les objectifs.

----------


## RUPPY

> Avec tout ça j'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester Alyx ou Asgard's Wraith, et oculus m'a envoyé un coupon de réduction pour leur store !


Pareil mais je ne sais pas quoi acheter  ::sad:: . Pour l'instant, je n'ai pris que Until you fall qui est vraiment très bon mais maintenant, avec les -25%, je tourne déjà en rond. En fait, je trouve les jeux sur l'Occulus Store trop chers  ::sad:: . Je ne suis pas du genre radin mais The Room, Beat Saber, Robo Recall: Unplugged, Superhot etc à 25/30€, c'est trop. 15/20€ serait plus juste je trouve...et je ne parle pas de The Walking Dead à 39€ pour une version Quest graphiquement castrée. Ok, c'est cross-plateforme mais autant le prendre  Steam dans ce cas à moins de 20 balles  ::sad:: ....bref, je suis un peu déçu du Quest de ce point de vue  ::'(: .

Après, il fonctionne bien et l'image est plutôt bonne mais en pure utilisation nomade, je sens que je ne vais pas beaucoup l'utiliser, dommage. Cela dit, le rapport qualité/prix reste très intéressant pour un novice de la VR comme moi.

J'ai testé Asguard's Wrath qui est offert avec le Q2 : mouaip, je que je persévère mais la petite heure que j'y ai passé ne m'a pas emballé. Par contre, SW Rogue Squadron est classe  ::love:: , c'est bluffant  ::lol:: .

Il faut que je me chope Alyx avant la fin de la promo et que je relance Subnautica pour voir  ::): .

Pistol Whip, vous en pensez quoi ? Il est à 17€ avec le coupon -25%, ça vaut le coup pour se défouler ?

EDIT : En fait, je jouerais bien à un jeu de flingue (j'ai déja un jeu au CaC avec The Until you fall  ::P: ). Il y  a Gun Club VR mais j'ai peur que ce soit un peu austère  ::sad:: . J'ai testé la démo de Space Pirates trainer mais ça fait un peu trop stand de tir à foire je trouve. C'est sympa mais je vais vite m'y ennuyer. Robo Recall: Unplugged à l'air chouette mais 30€ (enfin 22,50 avec les -25%), est-ce que ça les vaut ? Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un genre de House of the Dead  ::cry::

----------


## vectra

Juste pour confirmation: y'a pas de problèmes pour jouer à SW Squadrons en VR même si on ne l'a pas acheté sur Steam?  ::sad::

----------


## RUPPY

> Juste pour confirmation: y'a pas de problèmes pour jouer à SW Squadrons en VR même si on ne l'a pas acheté sur Steam?


J'y joue sur l'EGS sans sans souci  :;):

----------


## vectra

Merci de l'info!
D'autres jeux VR dispo sur EGS? Vu la promo -10€ généralisée, ça vaut le coup.

----------


## RUPPY

> Merci de l'info!
> D'autres jeux VR dispo sur EGS? Vu la promo -10€ généralisée, ça vaut le coup.


Subnautica et Elite Dangerous si tu ne les a pas chopé gratuitement lors des offres spéciales  ::P:

----------


## Flyn

> Pareil mais je ne sais pas quoi acheter . Pour l'instant, je n'ai pris que Until you fall qui est vraiment très bon mais maintenant, avec les -25%, je tourne déjà en rond. En fait, je trouve les jeux sur l'Occulus Store trop chers . Je ne suis pas du genre radin mais The Room, Beat Saber, Robo Recall: Unplugged, Superhot etc à 25/30€, c'est trop. 15/20€ serait plus juste je trouve...et je ne parle pas de The Walking Dead à 39€ pour une version Quest graphiquement castrée. Ok, c'est cross-plateforme mais autant le prendre  Steam dans ce cas à moins de 20 balles ....bref, je suis un peu déçu du Quest de ce point de vue .
> 
> Après, il fonctionne bien et l'image est plutôt bonne mais en pure utilisation nomade, je sens que je ne vais pas beaucoup l'utiliser, dommage. Cela dit, le rapport qualité/prix reste très intéressant pour un novice de la VR comme moi.
> 
> J'ai testé Asguard's Wrath qui est offert avec le Q2 : mouaip, je que je persévère mais la petite heure que j'y ai passé ne m'a pas emballé. Par contre, SW Rogue Squadron est classe , c'est bluffant .
> 
> Il faut que je me chope Alyx avant la fin de la promo et que je relance Subnautica pour voir .
> 
> Pistol Whip, vous en pensez quoi ? Il est à 17€ avec le coupon -25%, ça vaut le coup pour se défouler ?
> ...


Pistol Whip est assez sympa, c'est une sorte de Rail Shooter au flingue où tu marques plus de points si tu flingues en rythme avec ma musique. Parfait pour se prendre pour un John Wick.

----------


## Kaede

Les jeux sur le store Oculus sont chers, oui.

BS est pas trop donné à 30€ en effet surtout qu'il n'est jamais soldé (ne parlons pas des DLCs...), _mais_ si tu comptes jouer au contenu ""tiers"", tu verras qu'il en existe une quantité immense (et de qualité), de quoi jouer plusieurs centaines d'heures si tu accroches suffisamment au concept de base pour cela.

Ce n'est pas le cas de plusieurs autres jeux comme SuperHot VR par exemple.




> Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un genre de House of the Dead


+ 10000
Ces jeux (sortis en nombre en arcade) se prêtent très bien à des adaptations en VR, mais malheureusement, très peu l'ont été à ce jour.

----------


## vectra

Il est "normal" que les jeux Quest soient chers: ils ont été recodés pas forcément de zéro, mais bien violemment quand-même.
On change de CPU, de GPU et on diminue énormément la puissance de la machine-cible: ça oblige à recoder et à optimiser plein de trucs, sans compter le re-design des textures à la baisse, etc. Y'a pas moyen d'upgrader le calculateur embarqué.
Même comme ça, j'ai pu tester des jeux moches qui ramaient ponctuellement sur le Q1.

C'est pour ça qu'on a vu sortir le Link & compagnie: pour esquiver l'effort de transcription. Il en général trop grand, trop peu de jeux sortent. Et même quand ils se vendent bien, ben en général c'est aussi sur un marché de niche qui reste limité par rapport au périmètre global du JV.
Quand je vois sortir des jeux comme HL:Alyx ou encore mieux SW Squadrons, qui passe bien en VR et en flat, je me demande s'il y a vraiment un avenir pour les jeux propriétaires Quest.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Il est "normal" que les jeux Quest soient chers: ils ont été recodés pas forcément de zéro, mais bien violemment quand-même.
> On change de CPU, de GPU et on diminue énormément la puissance de la machine-cible: ça oblige à recoder et à optimiser plein de trucs, sans compter le re-design des textures à la baisse, etc. Y'a pas moyen d'upgrader le calculateur embarqué.
> Même comme ça, j'ai pu tester des jeux moches qui ramaient ponctuellement sur le Q1.
> 
> C'est pour ça qu'on a vu sortir le Link & compagnie: pour esquiver l'effort de transcription. Il en général trop grand, trop peu de jeux sortent. Et même quand ils se vendent bien, ben en général c'est aussi sur un marché de niche qui reste limité par rapport au périmètre global du JV.
> Quand je vois sortir des jeux comme HL:Alyx ou encore mieux SW Squadrons, qui passe bien en VR et en flat, je me demande s'il y a vraiment un avenir pour les jeux propriétaires Quest.


Moi quand je vois le succès des ventes du Quest 2 (en terme de hardware et de software),  et la direction que prend Facebook (qui bazarde Medal of Honor, ou qui refait recoder Population One pour l'adapter au Quest) je me demande au contraire quel est l'avenir pour les vrais jeux PC VR.


Maintenant, j'attends surtout un retour sur le prochain projet VR de Valve...

----------


## Metalink

Le truc c'est que même les jeux Rift sont hors de prix dans le store Oculus (y compris les vieux jeux), surtout quand tu vois les soldes Steam à côté  :tired:

----------


## RUPPY

Je viens de lancer pour la première fois Alyx et  ::wub::

----------


## Qiou87

> Je viens de lancer pour la première fois Alyx et


Je suis en train de le finir et t’inquiète ça va rester  ::wub::  jusqu’à la fin.

----------


## RUPPY

> Je suis en train de le finir et t’inquiète ça va rester  jusqu’à la fin.


Cool  ::lol::

----------


## Kaede

> Quand je vois sortir des jeux comme HL:Alyx ou encore mieux SW Squadrons, qui passe bien en VR et en flat, je me demande s'il y a vraiment un avenir pour les jeux propriétaires Quest.


 Ca intéresse les gens qui n'ont pas de PC _pour jouer_, et ils sont sûrement plus nombreux qu'on ne le pense. Alyx passe encore, mais SW Squadrons fait partie des jeux pour lesquels il faut un PC gamer bien costaud.

Contrairement à SW Squadrons, Alyx n'est _pas_ fait pour être joué en "flat", aux dernières nouvelles le jeu perdait énormément de son intêret. Mais j'ai peut-être raté un épisode.

----------


## 564.3

Le problème principal avec le Quest c'est qu'il n'a pas de concurrent sérieux comme casque autonome avec une bonne plateforme. Le marché devrait bouger ensuite, surtout quand ça ne seront que des applis Android + OpenXR (fini les API proprio).

Les casques chinois ne proposent pas de super matos ni écosystème (Vive Wave essaie de fédérer). Si HTC ou un gros fabricant sort un casque efficace avec support OpenXR de qualité, ça pourra rapidement concurrencer le Quest. Bon c'est pas gagné.

Google a laissé tomber Daydream mais est probablement encore en embuscade. Je serais bien curieux de savoir ce qu'ils font en R&D, et à quel point c'est avancé.
Ils ont aussi embauché des devs VR, et racheté des équipes comme Owlchemy Labs (Jobs Simulator & co). Coté soft leur politique c'est de distribuer partout, mais ça changera peut-être s'ils ressortent une plateforme. Si Facebook rachète des studios qui marchent, c'est aussi (surtout) pour les avoir au chaud en cas de guerre des exclusivités.

On ne sait pas trop si du matos autonome intéresse MS, à part pour l'AR (HoloLens). Idem pour Apple.
Mais ils vont peut-être proposer du "XR" (VR + pass-through) en attendant que l'AR soit de bonne qualité.

Enfin on le saura peut-être 6 mois avant la sortie du matos. Et en ce moment c'est toujours un peu compliqué pour fabriquer/distribuer des choses…
Faut espérer qu'il y aura au moins une connectique PC façon Quest, voir mieux. Et que ce soit plus "ouvert", mais faut ptet pas trop rêver.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le Quest n'aura jamais de concurrent. Facebook est trop implémenté et est en mode "Infinite money" pour imposer son eco-système. Et même sur les casques VR classiques, je ne vois rien de propre qui devrait arriver. Au mieux ce sont des produits professionnels a plusieurs milliers d'euros l'unité, au pire c'est du vaporware, qui se fera atomiser lorsqu'on se rendra compte que le succès d'un casque, c'est avant tout l'écosysteme logiciel derrière. Et qu'avoir deux écrans 4K dans le casque, ne remplacera jamais de bonnes manettes et une compatibilité maximale avec Steam.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais enfin leurs "gros" concurrents ont pas mal de fric aussi et certainement des protos dans tous les sens.
Le jour où ils vont dégainer, ça risque de pas rigoler. Soit c'est bientôt parce qu'effectivement Facebook commence à monter en puissance, soit ils attendent vraiment du 100% AR.

J'ai pas mal d'espoirs sur les chinois parce que j'espère être admin de mon casque autonome, même si du coup je n'ai pas un _walled garden_ ultra peaufiné.
Mon tel c'est un truc chinois à 2 balles dont j'ai un accès complet à la flash, j'espère pouvoir refaire la même en VR mobile. Ou un truc du genre Google Pixel VR à la limite.

C'est déjà bien le mode dev du Quest accessible à n'importe qui. Mais le jour où Facebook dit que la fête est finie, ça sera fini.

----------


## vectra

> Moi quand je vois le succès des ventes du Quest 2 (en terme de hardware et de software),  et la direction que prend Facebook (qui bazarde Medal of Honor, ou qui refait recoder Population One pour l'adapter au Quest) je me demande au contraire quel est l'avenir pour les vrais jeux PC VR.
> 
> 
> Maintenant, j'attends surtout un retour sur le prochain projet VR de Valve...


Ben voilà: personne n'attend le prochain jeu Quest. Ca tombe bien parce qu'il n'y en a pas beaucoup de toute manière.
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...4907549851488/

Le Quest se vend effectivement parce qu'il ne nécessite pas de PC gamer et parce que son prix d'appel est au plus bas pour le moment. Par contre, dans la durée, je demande à voir avec le peu de jeux disponibles. Là, c'est juste histoire de ne claquer "que" 350 euros pour accéder à une démo de VR moderne, à moins de réellement se contenter de deux ou trois jeux type Wii-sport. Pour moi, ça ne va vraiment nulle part.

Après, le coût prohibitif voire débile des cartes next-gen est effectivement un gros problème pour la VR. Pour le PC aussi, d'ailleurs...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ben voilà: personne n'attend le prochain jeu Quest. Ca tombe bien parce qu'il n'y en a pas beaucoup de toute manière.
> https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...4907549851488/
> 
> Le Quest se vend effectivement parce qu'il ne nécessite pas de PC gamer et parce que son prix d'appel est au plus bas pour le moment. Par contre, dans la durée, je demande à voir avec le peu de jeux disponibles. Là, c'est juste histoire de ne claquer "que" 350 euros pour accéder à une démo de VR moderne, à moins de réellement se contenter de deux ou trois jeux type Wii-sport. Pour moi, ça ne va vraiment nulle part.
> 
> Après, le coût prohibitif voire débile des cartes next-gen est effectivement un gros problème pour la VR. Pour le PC aussi, d'ailleurs...


Alors oui et non, personnellement valve index et GTX 1080 ca marche très très bien.

Le marché de la VR autonome, ce n'est pas le marché des jeux classiques, tu auras très peu de AAA mais beaucoup de productions (co produites par Oculus). FB ne veut pas de jeux sur son système, il veut des données, il veut savoir a quoi et avec qui tu joues en multi, pour te proposer des salons pour jouer et discuter ensemble. C'est pour ca qu'ils recherchent surtout des applis sociales. Et que du coup j'en reviens à mon constat précédent.

j'espère me tromper, mais j'ai bien peur que HL Alyx soit le point culminant des jeux VR. On aura rien d'aussi ambitieux et réussi. Je n'ai même plus d'espoir pour Lone Echo 2 :/


Cela dit quand je vois ma backlog VR, si dès demain, ils annoncent que plus aucun jeu VR ne sortira sur Steam, j'aurais je pense laaaaargement de quoi faire en attendant de ne plus pouvoir physiquement faire de la VR

----------


## vectra

Complètement d'accord, bien résumé  :;):

----------


## Dicsaw

Vous avez tester le mod vr pour Outer Wilds ?

Je découvre le jeu comme ça, j'ai jamais pris une aussi grosse claque en deux ans de vr (Alyx est impressionnant, mais tout se passe dans des lieux clos quasiment).

----------


## 564.3

Pour les jeux arcade au gameplay ultra peaufinés où faut pas mal bouger, le format du Quest est l'idéal. S'il y a des jeux du niveau de Beat Saber qui deviennent des exclusivités Quest (ou concurrents futurs), je commencerais à hésiter. Mais ça serait dommage de ne pas les sortir sur PC aussi.

Pour les grosses prods hors simu sur PC, c'est clair qu'on n'est pas prêt de ravoir un HL: Alyx. Faut compter sur les "portages écran" plus ou moins bancales, prévu au départ ou pas, et des jeux moins ambitieux qui sont quand même bien (surtout coté gameplay).
Et on aura probablement une bonne vague de grosses prods si Sony sort bien son PSVR2 dans quelques années, et à la fin de périodes d'exclusivité. Ou peut-être jamais pour certains "first party".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous avez tester le mod vr pour Outer Wilds ?
> 
> Je découvre le jeu comme ça, j'ai jamais pris une aussi grosse claque en deux ans de vr (Alyx est impressionnant, mais tout se passe dans des lieux clos quasiment).


J'en avais entendu parlé après avoir acheté le jeu, depuis il traine encore dans mon backlog mais je compte bien le tenter  :;): 
Edit: j'avais même installé le jeu, encore un que j'ai oublié... merci pour la piqûre de rappel.

----------


## Maalak

C'est vrai que ça coûte une blinde, les jeux de la top-liste VR.  ::(: 

Bon, pour l'instant, j'ai Mage's Tale et SW Squadrons que je viens d'installer, ainsi qu'en plus ancien dans ma bibliothèque de jeu, Superhot VR, l'inévitable Elite Dangerous, Redout et Hellblade.
Ca me semble déjà pas mal pour débuter, mais ça manque sans doute du fameux Beat Saber (à prendre sur Steam pour jouer en link/VDesktop plutôt que sur magasin oculus ?) et de HL : Alyx, mais v'là les prix des jeux quoi, même en promo pour ce dernier ...

----------


## ExPanda

> j'espère me tromper, mais j'ai bien peur que HL Alyx soit le point culminant des jeux VR. On aura rien d'aussi ambitieux et réussi.


J'en ai bien un peu peur aussi.




> Je n'ai même plus d'espoir pour Lone Echo 2 :/


Par contre non, ne dis pas ça.  :Emo: 
(Et viens plutôt nous rajouter la fin de ton aventure avec Jeff  ::ninja::  )




> ça manque sans doute du fameux Beat Saber (à prendre sur Steam pour jouer en link/VDesktop plutôt que sur magasin oculus ?)


Beat Saber c'est pile le jeu que je vois "entre les deux" et pour lequel j'aurais du mal à décider entre la version portable et la version PC si j'avais à choisir.
Le downgrade ne doit trop se faire sentir et y jouer en autonome ça doit être top, en plus comme c'est un jeu de rythme où la précision est importante j'aurais peur de la latence via VD.
Mais en même temps, y jouer câblé n'est pas si problématique, la gestion des mods doit être plus facile sur PC, et comme c'est un jeu "intemporel" sur lequel on peut être amené à revenir régulièrement je pourrais préférer l'avoir sur une plateforme plus ouverte, en cas de changement de casque.

----------


## RUPPY

> Vous avez tester le mod vr pour Outer Wilds ?
> 
> Je découvre le jeu comme ça, j'ai jamais pris une aussi grosse claque en deux ans de vr (Alyx est impressionnant, mais tout se passe dans des lieux clos quasiment).


C'est un truc bricolo ou c'est bien implémenter ? Les contrôleurs VR fonctionnent ? J'ai jamais fait le jeu mais j'en entends beaucoup de bien, ça me motiverait pour passer à la caisse  ::):

----------


## Hideo

> ... mais ça manque sans doute du fameux Beat Saber (à prendre sur Steam pour jouer en link/VDesktop plutôt que sur magasin oculus ?) et de HL : Alyx, mais v'là les prix des jeux quoi, même en promo pour ce dernier ...


Pour moi c'est LA raison pour laquelle l'autonomie du Quest est interessante : lancer son petit BS en 2 secondes chrono n'importe ou. 
Pour de gros jeux/sessions au final, passer 5 minutes a sortir le RiftS, le brancher et lancer Steam ca se justifie. De temps en temps je lancerai bien une ou deux piste de BS mais je le fais pas parce que du coup ca fait autant de temps de prep' que de jeu.
J'ai eu un Quest 2 pendant quelques semaines mais je n'ai rien achete dessus a part VD vu que c'etait pas le mien, mais un copain m'a dit qu'on peut aussi bien avoir les pistes customs sur la version Quest. Par contre tu perds la possibilite de faire du multi (osef).

----------


## Dicsaw

> C'est un truc bricolo ou c'est bien implémenter ? Les contrôleurs VR fonctionnent ? J'ai jamais fait le jeu mais j'en entends beaucoup de bien, ça me motiverait pour passer à la caisse






On dirait presque un truc officiel. Le seul soucis reste le fait qu'il faut une bonne config, la reprojection s'active souvent chez moi (apparemment c'est surtout le cpu qui compte, le jeu simule toute sa physique). Mais sinon tout y est !

----------


## vectra

C'est quoi ta config, sinon?

----------


## Kaede

> Mais en même temps, y jouer câblé n'est pas si problématique


Une fois qu'on a l'habitude de jouer (dont qu'on ne se déplace plus dans tous les sens pour rien), c'est pas gênant du tout le câble.
Pour les maps 90° et _surtout_ 360°, c'est différent. Mais il y a peu de maps dans ces catégories comparées au reste (bon, quand même + de 200 maps 360° listées sur BeastSaber, mais comparé à la masse de maps, c'est rien).

----------


## Hideo

> https://youtu.be/gPFiYRMm8Ok
> 
> On dirait presque un truc officiel. Le seul soucis reste le fait qu'il faut une bonne config, la reprojection s'active souvent chez moi (apparemment c'est surtout le cpu qui compte, le jeu simule toute sa physique). Mais sinon tout y est !


Impressionnant, mais ca doit etre un peu gerbant nan ?

----------


## RUPPY

> https://youtu.be/gPFiYRMm8Ok
> 
> On dirait presque un truc officiel. Le seul soucis reste le fait qu'il faut une bonne config, la reprojection s'active souvent chez moi (apparemment c'est surtout le cpu qui compte, le jeu simule toute sa physique). Mais sinon tout y est !


Classe  ::o: . Bon ben zou, dans ma wishlist. Thanks  :;):

----------


## Dicsaw

> C'est quoi ta config, sinon?


1080/Ryzen 2600, rien de trop extravaguant en 2020, donc j'imagine que ça doit pas galérer sur un pc vraiment à jour. Ça reste jouable chez moi, juste que ça ne tient pas les 90 fps aussi souvent que sur d'autres jeux. 





> Impressionnant, mais ca doit etre un peu gerbant nan ?


Après deux ans de vr j'estime que j'ai l'estomac plus ou moins costaud. Plus que la gerbe, le jeu est très impressionnant, de par les visuels et les thèmes qu'il aborde, en plus il y a tout ce qui me fait un peu peur en vrai donc... ouais j'ai pas trop le temps de me préoccuper de mon estomac.  :Emo: 
Pour tout ce qui est passage en vaisseau, j'imagine que si on supporte Elite, on devrait supporter celui-ci ?

----------


## Metalink

D'ailleurs j'ai testé Elite en VR + HOTAS (que j'avais pas testé encore), c'est juste  :Bave: 
Je suis pressé de trouver le temps de m'y remettre  ::lol::

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> 'tain, mais le Quest, c'est vraiment aussi nocif que les consoles


Normal c'en est une !

----------


## Darth

J'ai remis le casque en route pour la première fois depuis 4 mois histoire de tester le bundle VR que j'avais pris y'a un moment. Juste testé 2h Zero Caliber, ça passe le temps franchement. Après c'est pas très très beau hein.

----------


## Maalak

> Beat Saber c'est pile le jeu que je vois "entre les deux" et pour lequel j'aurais du mal à décider entre la version portable et la version PC si j'avais à choisir.
> Le downgrade ne doit trop se faire sentir et y jouer en autonome ça doit être top, en plus comme c'est un jeu de rythme où la précision est importante j'aurais peur de la latence via VD.
> Mais en même temps, y jouer câblé n'est pas si problématique, la gestion des mods doit être plus facile sur PC, et comme c'est un jeu "intemporel" sur lequel on peut être amené à revenir régulièrement je pourrais préférer l'avoir sur une plateforme plus ouverte, en cas de changement de casque.





> Pour moi c'est LA raison pour laquelle l'autonomie du Quest est interessante : lancer son petit BS en 2 secondes chrono n'importe ou. 
> Pour de gros jeux/sessions au final, passer 5 minutes a sortir le RiftS, le brancher et lancer Steam ca se justifie. De temps en temps je lancerai bien une ou deux piste de BS mais je le fais pas parce que du coup ca fait autant de temps de prep' que de jeu.
> J'ai eu un Quest 2 pendant quelques semaines mais je n'ai rien achete dessus a part VD vu que c'etait pas le mien, mais un copain m'a dit qu'on peut aussi bien avoir les pistes customs sur la version Quest. Par contre tu perds la possibilite de faire du multi (osef).


Merci pour les avis. en y réfléchissant, même avec la possibilité de jouer avec VD et en ne tenant pas compte de l'éventuel problème de latence évoqué, c'est peut-être un jeu qu'il me semble préférable d'avoir en natif sur le casque, pour une simple raison de portabilité si on veut avoir de quoi jouer pendant des déplacements si on prend le casque et ne pas être limité à la présence de l'ordinateur à côté.
Après, je dis ça, mais si on a la version PC constamment enrichie alors que la version Oculus végète ou ne reçoit des ajout qu'à des prix de dingue, ça peut grandement jouer.

Sinon, j'ai entendu beaucoup de bien de Tetris Effect, qui revient à 12 balles sur l'EGS (par contre, ce sera en filaire, parce que VD ne semble pas prendre en compte directement les jeux PC hors-steam VR). Ca les vaut ou bof ? PArce que bon, ça ne reste que du Tetris et j'ai du mal à voir l'apport de la VR sur ce genre de jeu.

----------


## RUPPY

Je sors d'une session de 3 heures d'Alyx (après mes 2 premières heures d'hier) et waouh, quel jeu incroyable  ::love:: . C'est quoi la durée de vie approximative du jeu ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je sors d'une session de 3 heures d'Alyx (après mes 2 premières heures d'hier) et waouh, quel jeu incroyable . C'est quoi la durée de vie approximative du jeu ?


Une dizaine d'heures pour la campagne solo. Puis après tu ouvres le workshop pour des dizaines de campagnes solo custom qui valent largement la campagne principale. Plus apres les mods (rajout du portal gun, d'un arc, de power gloves,...)


Manque plus que du coop.multi

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je sors d'une session de 3 heures d'Alyx (après mes 2 premières heures d'hier) et waouh, quel jeu incroyable . C'est quoi la durée de vie approximative du jeu ?


Finit en une quinzaine d'heure pour ma part.
En jeu AAA VR, il y a Medal of Honor: Above & Beyond, sauf que l'implémentation de la VR est mal foutu. Y a juste l'aspect shoot / grenade, l'IA et le visuel des environnements qui sont top (10h pour finir la campagne solo).

Toujours dans les AAA VR, il y a Lone Echo, plus calme mais stressant. Avec Alyx, il est l'un des meilleurs jeux a bien implémenter la VR et les intéractions.

----------


## cybercouf

> * Lone Echo*, plus calme mais stressant. Avec *Alyx*, il est l'un des meilleurs jeux a bien implémenter la VR et les intéractions.


complètement d'accord, pensé pour la VR, et avec très bonne finition, un vrai plaisir complet!

----------


## Fabiolo

Le quest n'aura pas trop de concurrence tant que le marché est émergent.

A partir d'un certain moment, quant il y aura un nombre important de casque, les autres constructeurs "copieurs" vont débarquer.

Apple n'avait pas beaucoup de concurrence sur le smartphone à ses débuts et à à partir du moment où ça s'est envolé, les autres ont suivi.

Mais bon, il faudrait que ça s’envole.....

Pour le jeu quest mobile versus PC, là c'est un poil compliqué. Le marché casque mobile (sans PC) semble quant même prendre bien le dessus sur le pc, il n'y a qu'à regarder hélas les sorties sur steam. Si on n'a pas au moins un ou deux équivalent Halyx par an, ça me semble hélas inévitable que les investisseurs se tournent vers le quest mobile.

----------


## vectra

Ca fera comme les jeux Wii. Ca marchera bien pendant quelque temps comme marché de niche, puis on trouvera les accessoires et les consoles dans les vide-grenier.
J'espère franchement que la VR ne se limitera pas à ça, parce que ça n'a pas d'avenir.

----------


## 564.3

> Ca fera comme les jeux Wii. Ca marchera bien pendant quelque temps comme marché de niche, puis on trouvera les accessoires et les consoles dans les vide-grenier.
> J'espère franchement que la VR ne se limitera pas à ça, parce que ça n'a pas d'avenir.


La 3DOF c'est fini, et effectivement les Gear VR & co sont au grenier et n'ont jamais vraiment servi.
Sur Quest il y a tout sauf la puissance de calcul, faut plutôt le comparer à la Switch. Enfin c'est ce qu'espère Oculus/Facebook  ::ninja::

----------


## Metalink

Petite question VR du soir : si j'ai bien compris plein de jeux tournent en "reprojection" pour avoir un haut framerate avec seulement la moitié des images par seconde.
Est-ce que c'est possible de le forcer sur un jeu ? Parce que The Climb est pas super super fluide, et le compteur de FPS en jeu me laisse à croire qu'ils n'utilisent pas cette technique  :tired:

----------


## Maalak

Petit retour sur mes premiers essais de jeux VR.
- J'ai essayé la démo du fameux *Beat Saber*. Une seule piste, c'est peu, mais ça permet de comprendre la mécanique du jeu (j'imagine que l'on doit se contenter des musiques fournies et que l'on ne peut pas utiliser celles qui nous plaisent ?) Sympathique, ça se joue assez facilement (mais connaître la musique aide quand même bien). Le genre de jeu que l'on peut très facilement prendre pour des petites sessions d'un quart d'heure. Peut-être saoulant sur de plus longues sessions en revanche, mais comme tout j'imagine. En tout cas, je suis assez d'accord pour dire que c'est le genre de jeu à avoir dans sa bibliothèque de jeux, c'est globalement sympa.
- *Mage's Tale* : le jeu bloque sur un écran de chargement au lancement. Et en plus, il semble que les contrôleurs du Quest ne soient pas vraiment adaptés si j'en crois les forums. Je vais creuser un peu, mais ça risque de finir en refund, un peu dommage parce qu'il avait l'air sympa, et puis c'est un Tale, il y avait aussi le côté nostalgique de l'univers.
- *Elite : Dangerous*. Premier titre lancé en étalon histoire de voir si le casque fonctionne. C'est bien le cas, la lisibilité est bonne, même si je me demande si je ne jouerai pas avec le casque juste après avoir décollé parce que malgré tout, la lecture me semble plus pénible que sur l'écran normal, mais c'est peut-être juste une question d'habitude (quoi que je soupçonne fort que le soucis de sweet spot très faible - à mon goût en tout cas - du Quest 2 en soit la cause, combiné avec la mauvaise tenue du casque qui n'aide pas).
Je ne suis pas allé plus loin, j'ai un peu oublié comment on y joue depuis le temps que je n'y ai pas touché.
- *Star Wars Squadrons*. Acheté sur l'EGS, il refuse de fonctionner avec Virtual Desktop.  ::(: 
Bon, pas trop grave j'imagine, il peut se jouer assis puisque c'est juste du cockpit, il faudra juste que je trouve un câble assez grand pour ne pas être gêné. Du coup, je ne suis pas allé plus loin que l'apparition dans le premier cockpit car je voulais surtout vérifier que la VR fonctionnait.
- *RedOut*. Il faut aimer piloter les véhicules avec le nez collé à la piste, mais très bien sinon. Pas certain en revanche que l'on fasse de meilleurs temps en VR qu'en jouant de façon classique sur écran. Enfin, ça apporte de l'immersion, et ça reste sympa de pouvoir lever la tête dans les loopings pour bien voir la piste au loin.
- *SuperHot*. Pas trop convaincu par le principe. Et surtout, j'ai peur de ne pas avoir assez de place (2mx1,5m)pour jouer à ce jeu, qui devient dangereux, du coup. J'ai arrêté assez vite quand j'ai compris que je ne pourrai pas passer un niveau parce que l'adversaire était situé en-dehors de ma zone de sécurité et que je ne pouvais donc me déplacer vers lui pour l'éliminer. En plus, j'ai failli renverser la télé en voulant faire un mouvement vers l'arrière, donc on va éviter. Tant pis, on réessaiera peut-être un jour si je déménage et dispose d'une vraie pièce pour bien pratique la VR active.
- *Moss*. je le mets en dernier, mais c'est clairement mon coup de coeur. C'est un petit jeu de plate-forme/énigmes hyper-mignon et terriblement bien fait avec une DA à tomber. On se croirait carrément dans un dessin animé 3D, avec la possibilité de se pencher pour voir derrière les éléments du jeu comme si on regardait au-dessus d'un plateau (et sans doute plus loin dans le jeu, pour trouver des passages secrets). Les contrôles sont assez simples, les niveaux ne semblent pas trop casse-tête (du moins, sur ce que j'ai fait). La durée de vie semble assez courte (annoncée entre 4h et 7h), mais si la qualité est constante, ce jeu vaudra à lui seul chaque euro que j'aurai investi dans le bundle dans lequel il se trouvait. Si vous l'avez dans votre bibliothèque sans y avoir encore touché, lancez-vous-y sans crainte (quoique j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des soucis avec les contrôleurs WMR, comme le G2 par exemple).

----------


## vectra

Pas besoin de se déplacer pour le buter.
Par contre, j'ai déjà commis des dégâts en jouant à ce jeu. Ton aire est sans-doute trop petite, mais de mon point de vue elle ne sera jamais assez grande. A moins d'aménager une pièce spécialement pour ça...

Mais sinon, superhot mérite qu'on y passe plus de temps.
J'aimerais te recommander Robo Recall, mais je décline toute responsabilité quant aux dégâts qu'il peut causer IRL.

J'avais tenu une liste des jeux préférés des canards, mais le truc est tombé en désuétude et les images ont été purgées par l'hébergeur. Je verrai si je peux le remettre en route.

----------


## ExPanda

Pour Beat Saber, tu ne pourras pas importer tes propres musiques et générer des niveaux à la volée, mais il est possible d'installer des chansons customs : https://bsaber.com/oculus-quest-custom-songs/
La qualité et la difficulté sont inégales, mais il y a de quoi faire : https://bsaber.com/songs/   -   https://beatsaver.com/

Concernant la lisibilité sur Elite, je n'ai pas joué au jeu, mais lire des textes et autres compteurs/jauges est souvent pas terrible en VR à cause de la résolution des casques, comme le Quest passe par une compression d'image en plus ça ne doit pas aider. Après le Quest 2 est pas si mal niveau définition, à voir en augmentant la qualité de la liaison et avec du supersampling si c'est mieux.

Superhot demande de la place, oui. J'avais une zone à peu près comme la tienne, et c'était chaud.  :Emo: 
Mais il vaut le coup quand même.

Content que tu aimes bien Moss, pour moi c'est un jeu qui n'avait rien d'extraordinaire niveau gameplay, mais qui marchait bien, et l'héroïne est trop choupie (quand tu passes une énigme et qu'elle lève la main pour un high-five  :Mellow2:  )

Si tu n'as pas trop de place et à jouer assis, tu as I Expect You To Die qui est bien sympa aussi, faut juste gérer l'anglais parce que c'est pas traduit. Tu as regardé la liste des recommandations des canards ? http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...post-your-hits!
Amuse-toi bien, tu as plein de trucs à découvrir.  ::):

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

Super hot j'y ai joué en 2x3 mètres (donc une zone de VR plutôt confortable) et j'ai eu de la casse aussi :/
Ce jeu est top mais effectivement à moins de jouer dans un hangar dédié on en voudra toujours plus.

En terme de jeu cool je recommande chaudement *Until You Fall*.
Une petite perle qui en plus fait faire pas mal d'exercice physique.

----------


## RUPPY

> Until You Fall[/B].
> Une petite perle qui en plus fait faire pas mal d'exercice physique.


Je confirme, chouette jeu  :;): . Et bien adapté sur Quest en natif  ::): .

----------


## 564.3

Si vous cassez des trucs dans SuperHot, un jeu où vaut mieux être lent que rapide, ça doit être le drame dans ceux où on tabasse en temps réel au corps à corps. Du genre Gorn, Blade & Sorcery, etc.

Finalement j'utilise surtout une marque virtuelle au sol au centre de ma zone. Je peux y aller franchement si je sais qu'elle est entre moi et l'adversaire (un coup d'œil au besoin).
Les limites sur les bords c'est bien, mais dans ce genre de jeux faudrait les passer en mode visible tout le temps. Avec un coup un peu allongé et rapide, les paramètres par défaut ne suffisent pas. La marque au centre est un bon compromis je trouve. Par contre je ne sais pas comment on fait ça avec le Quest.
Pour le contexte, j'ai ~2.5x2.5m, ce qui est déjà pas mal.

----------


## RUPPY

> Si vous cassez des trucs dans SuperHot, un jeu où vaut mieux être lent que rapide, ça doit être le drame dans ceux où on tabasse en temps réel au corps à corps. Du genre Gorn, Blade & Sorcery, etc.
> 
> Finalement j'utilise surtout une marque virtuelle au sol au centre de ma zone. Je peux y aller franchement si je sais qu'elle est entre moi et l'adversaire (un coup d'œil au besoin).
> Les limites sur les bords c'est bien, mais dans ce genre de jeux faudrait les passer en mode visible tout le temps. Avec un coup un peu allongé et rapide, les paramètres par défaut ne suffisent pas. La marque au centre est un bon compromis je trouve. Par contre je ne sais pas comment on fait ça avec le Quest.
> Pour le contexte, j'ai ~2.5x2.5m, ce qui est déjà pas mal.


Le système guardian est super bien fichu sur Quest (je connais pas les autres cela dit) : tu traces ta zone de jeu au sol et dès que tu t’approches un peu trop, les murs en grillage apparaissent  ::): . J’ai jamais eu de souci sur un zone de 2m50x2m50 hormis avec Alyx ou j’ai touché ma lampe au plafond en voulant fouiller une caisse sur une étagère en hauteur  ::P: ....faudrait presque un plafond virtuel également  :^_^:

----------


## nodulle

Ouais faites gaffe à vos lustres, ça peut vite s'arracher en lançant une grenade ou en voulant faire de l'escalade.  ::siffle::   ::ninja::

----------


## RUPPY

J'hésite à me choper Sairento VR sur Quest  ::rolleyes:: . Un avis ?

----------


## vectra

Génial.
Mais exigeant.

J'en profite pour faire de la pub pour le vieux thread de classement des jeux VR.
J'ai reproduit l'image qui a été virée de tof.cpc: ça donne ça:

https://www.casimages.com/i/210106033354914855.png.html


Ca date de la rentrée 2019, donc avant Asgard's Wrath et Alyx & co.

Le thread du classement, avec l'image réparée:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...post-your-hits!

----------


## 564.3

> Le système guardian est super bien fichu sur Quest (je connais pas les autres cela dit) : tu traces ta zone de jeu au sol et dès que tu t’approches un peu trop, les murs en grillage apparaissent . J’ai jamais eu de souci sur un zone de 2m50x2m50 hormis avec Alyx ou j’ai touché ma lampe au plafond en voulant fouiller une caisse sur une étagère en hauteur ....faudrait presque un plafond virtuel également


Ouais c'est le système standard. C'est peut-être réglé un peu différemment que par défaut sur SteamVR, mais je trouve que c'est trop "lent".
Faut dire que j'ai quelques années de pratique d'une forme d'escrime, au début c'était injouable pour moi parce que mes distances d'attaque étaient trop grandes.
À partir du moment où j'ai évité de trop bouger en attaquant, ça allait. J'ai pas la place et les IA ne sont pas prévues pour le gérer, de toute façon.

----------


## RUPPY

> Ouais c'est le système standard. C'est peut-être réglé un peu différemment que par défaut sur SteamVR, mais je trouve que c'est trop "lent".
> Faut dire que j'ai quelques années de pratique d'une forme d'escrime, au début c'était injouable pour moi parce que mes distances d'attaque étaient trop grandes.
> À partir du moment où j'ai évité de trop bouger en attaquant, ça allait. J'ai pas la place et les IA ne sont pas prévues pour le gérer, de toute façon.


Un bon crochet dans le sol auquel tu attaches une sangle d'un mètre autour de la taille et la tour est joué  :Cigare:

----------


## mauguen

alors je sais pas pour les autres possesseur du G2 mais sur alyx impossible de lancer un grenable soit elle tombe a mes pieds, soit elle part dans n'importe quelle sens...pareil quand je lache un objet (sans faire de mouvement juste en ouvrant la main) l'objet par dans toute les directions avec un velocité incroyable  ::P:  
des gens ont rencontrés le meme probleme ? je sais pas si ca vient du casque ou du jeu :/ (dans les autres jeux j'ai 0 probleme)

----------


## Erokh

Y'a des chances que ça vienne du wmr...

J'ai le même souci sur superhot, ce qui rend certains niveaux impossibles.

----------


## Maalak

Ah, on me dit que vectra est en train de suicider en pensant à son casque qui arrive.  ::ninja::

----------


## mauguen

et il n'y a rien a faire ? j'ai trouvé pas mal de post sur le web, certains ont le problemes d'autres pas, mais aucune solution.

----------


## vectra

G fini supérote. 
Pour Alyx, on se passera des grenades... Ca marchait déjà très mal, le lancer de machins sur WMR Lenovo.
Après, le rendu visuel vaut bien quelques sacrifices... c'est pas sur Q2 qu'on verra ça  :B):

----------


## Metalink

Vous me donnez trop envie de jouer à Alyx, mais j'arrive pas à m'empêcher de jouer à Job Simulator ou RecRoom et de me tape des barres  ::lol::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'ai repris un peu *Sairento VR* (sur PC et pas Quest), et nom de dieu qu'il est bon.

On sent la patte indé, dans le design du perso, dans les décors digne d'un mod amateur de HL1, dans l'IA et le pathfinding complètement pété des adversaires. Mais entre l'arsenal génial, la maniabilité exemplaires, et les différents tricks qui s'adapte parfaitement à la VR.

Sauter contre un mur, partir en wallrun  et buter deux soldats d'une rafale d'uzi, pour reprendre appui sur le mur, atterrir au sol, partir en glissade sur une demi douzaine de mètres découper trois autres soldats avec nos deux katana, en passant en mode Bullet Time, pour sortir deux flingues et arroser deux autres gus (dans deux directions différentes)

La sensation de surpuissance est difficile à raconter, mais c'est probablement un des trucs les plus grisants que j'ai pu faire avec un casque VR sur la tronche.


Malheureusement la suite d'une sortie semble avortée, plus de news de la part des dévs :/

----------


## Maalak

> Après, le rendu visuel vaut bien quelques sacrifices... c'est pas sur Q2 qu'on verra ça


Alors non, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit.  ::P: 
Les textes sont très lisibles. C'est juste que le sweet spot n'est pas énorme, donc on peut vite le perdre pour se trouver un léger flou, ceci étant notamment dû au mauvais maintien du casque sur la tête.
Et sur ce point, je suis très content car je viens de me rendre compte que je pouvais tout simplement le resserrer avec les deux barres du strap à l'arrière du casque (  ::ninja::  ), du coup, il tient bien mieux maintenant.  ::lol:: 
Bon, par contre, j'ai trop resserré, donc il m'a fait un peu mal au bout d'une heure de jeu, il faudra que je trouve le bon équilibre.
Je parle toujours en mode PC sans fil grâce à Virtual Desktop.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> alors je sais pas pour les autres possesseur du G2 mais sur alyx impossible de lancer un grenable soit elle tombe a mes pieds, soit elle part dans n'importe quelle sens...pareil quand je lache un objet (sans faire de mouvement juste en ouvrant la main) l'objet par dans toute les directions avec un velocité incroyable  
> des gens ont rencontrés le meme probleme ? je sais pas si ca vient du casque ou du jeu :/ (dans les autres jeux j'ai 0 probleme)


Pas de soucis pour balancer des grenades dans alyx, des dagues dans sword & sorcery ou des briques dans boneworks avec mon G2.
Tu dois avoir un problème de tracking, t'as pas des mirroirs, des leds ou une lumière directe dans ton champ de vision ? Tes controleurs ne partent pas dans tous les sens le reste du temps ? Sinon apparemment le tracking peut être moins bon avec des piles rechargeables nimh en 1.2V, si c'est ton cas essaye avec des piles normales pour voir si tu as le même soucis.



> Ouais c'est le système standard. C'est peut-être réglé un peu différemment que par défaut sur SteamVR, mais je trouve que c'est trop "lent".
> Faut dire que j'ai quelques années de pratique d'une forme d'escrime, au début c'était injouable pour moi parce que mes distances d'attaque étaient trop grandes.
> À partir du moment où j'ai évité de trop bouger en attaquant, ça allait. J'ai pas la place et les IA ne sont pas prévues pour le gérer, de toute façon.


Dans SteamVr on peut paramétrer pour afficher en permanence les limites aux sol. C'est bien pratique pour se replacer facilement au centre et éviter de défoncer les meubles avec un coup d'estoc bien placé dans sword & sorcery.

----------


## mauguen

> Pas de soucis pour balancer des grenades dans alyx, des dagues dans sword & sorcery ou des briques dans boneworks avec mon G2.
> Tu dois avoir un problème de tracking, t'as pas des mirroirs, des leds ou une lumière directe dans ton champ de vision ? Tes controleurs ne partent pas dans tous les sens le reste du temps ? Sinon apparemment le tracking peut être moins bon avec des piles rechargeables nimh en 1.2V, si c'est ton cas essaye avec des piles normales pour voir si tu as le même soucis.


alors j'ai des piles 1.5V (j'avais deja entendu parlé du probleme, j'ai anticipé), pas de led si ce n'est mon pc qui fait un peu de lumiere rgb, pas de miroir mais un tableau avec un petite vitre derreiere moi (je pense pas que ca gene) et je n'ai aucun probleme de tracking  ::(: 
la on dirait vraiment que la physique fait n'imp, un coups ca tombe a mes pieds alors que la main fait bien le meme mouvement que moi dans le jeu et un coups ca part dans n'importe quelle direction  ::(:

----------


## cybercouf

CPU de Gorth aurait plus de marge/threads, là ou le tiens s'engorgerait sur les mouvements rapides? (et du coup la physique n'aurait plus assez de cycle pour se calculer correctement) ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pas que. le Grip est géré différemment entre les différents casques. Je n'ai jamais pu lancer une grenade / objet correctement avec les Vive Wands (les manettes du HTC Vive). Mais depuis que j'ai les Valve Index Controller, le lancer est entièrement naturel et même dans les exclu Oculus comme Artika.1, Robo Recall.

----------


## hommedumatch

La nouvelle maj de Pavlov a l'air bien.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/555160/announcements/detail/2921108520318475342

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> La nouvelle maj de Pavlov a l'air bien.
> https://steamcommunity.com/games/555160/announcements/detail/2921108520318475342


12Go L'update!!!! c'est bon ca. Hate de tester, un petit day of Defeat en VR, je dis pas non.

----------


## RUPPY

Bon, j'ai acheté Pistol Whip avec les -25% et ça claque bien  ::P: ...c'est assez sportif comme jeu et il faut prévoir au moins un grand pas de chaque coté comme espace de jeu. C'est très jouissif mais j'ai pas capté comment me caller sur la musique  ::O:

----------


## nodulle

> La nouvelle maj de Pavlov a l'air bien.
> https://steamcommunity.com/games/555160/announcements/detail/2921108520318475342


Ah bah enfin !

Bon et bien j'annonce : *Soirée Pavlov lundi soir 21h*  ::):  Viendez nombreux !

Pour les intéressés, on s'organise dans le topic dédié.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Raaaaah, IO Interactive a sorti un nouveau trailer pour Hitman 3 (enfin la trilogie) qui sera entièrement jouable au PSVR.
Mais pas de confirmation si c'est jouable avec les PSMove et si la partie VR sera dispo sur PC à une date ultérieure.

----------


## Hideo

> Raaaaah, IO Interactive a sorti un nouveau trailer pour Hitman 3 (enfin la trilogie) qui sera entièrement jouable au PSVR.
> Mais pas de confirmation si c'est jouable avec les PSMove et si la partie VR sera dispo sur PC à une date ultérieure.


Ca a l'air vachement cool !  ::o: 
Ca serait dommage de pas pouvoir en profiter sur PC.




> Ah bah enfin !
> 
> Bon et bien j'annonce : *Soirée Pavlov lundi soir 21h*  Viendez nombreux !
> 
> Pour les intéressés, on s'organise dans le topic dédié.


 ::lol:: 

Pour info le jeu est a -40% jusqu'à lundi justement c'est un incontournable ! 
Et on se fait régulièrement des soirees Canard VR sur les cartes customs, y'en a un paquet.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ca a l'air vachement cool ! 
> Ca serait dommage de pas pouvoir en profiter sur PC.


Si c'est encore une exclu PSVR, c'est chiant. Je risque de le prendre sur PSVR. Déjà que je n'ai pas terminé Ironman VR.

----------


## 564.3

J'étais resté sur l'idée que le mode VR de Hitman 3 était une exclusivité PSVR temporaire.
Faut espérer que ça ne bride pas trop le design de la version PC.

----------


## Metalink

Ca a l'air d'être une exclu PSVR, mais ça serait dommage d'avoir abattu autant de boulot et de pas en faire profiter une partie des gens susceptibles d'être intéressés. Déjà que les joueurs VR tous supports confondus doit pas y en avoir des masses  :tired:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ca a l'air d'être une exclu PSVR, mais ça serait dommage d'avoir abattu autant de boulot et de pas en faire profiter une partie des gens susceptibles d'être intéressés. Déjà que les joueurs VR tous supports confondus doit pas y en avoir des masses


Sauf que tu sors un jeu VR PC qui se joue uniquement au pad et pas aux Touch, et tu te fais defoncer (a raison). Sur PSVR, c'est un mode de gameplay plus admis, et c'est aussi pour ca que la VR marche bien sur console : c'est plus simple sur la majorité des jeux.

----------


## Metalink

C'est sur, mais bon c'est une partie du développement d'un jeu VR, ça serait dommage pour eux (et par extension pour nous) de pas pousser le truc jusqu'au bout !

Sinon j'ai commencé Alyx (avec le Link, aucun soucis) et c'est vraiment cool ! Ca révolutionne rien (à part les gravity gloves  ::wub:: ) mais ça le fait bien et c'est plutôt joli. Difficile d'enlever le casque en tous cas.
Par contre je sens que je vais être triste quand je l'aurais fini, parce que je crois pas que y'ait des tonnes d'aventures de cette qualité en VR  :tired:  Asgard's Wraith, Lone Echo et ... c'est tout ?

----------


## Maalak

Bon, je suis content, j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner SW Squadrons, acheté sur l'EGS, en RV via Virtual Desktop.
L'implémentation était un peu compliquée (il faut comprendre que ça passe par Steam VR même si le jeu n'est pas sur Steam), mais ça va finalement.  ::):

----------


## RUPPY

> C
> Par contre je sens que je vais être triste quand je l'aurais fini, parce que je crois pas que y'ait des tonnes d'aventures de cette qualité en VR  Asgard's Wraith, Lone Echo et ... c'est tout ?


Je suis aussi sur Alyx en ce moment et difficile de le lacher  ::wub:: . J'ai testé une petite heure Asguard's Wrath : mouaip, faut voir, ça monte sans doute en puissance après, du moins il faut l'espérer. Par conte, c'est bien plus gourmand qu'Alyx sur ma config  ::sad::  (R5 3600 - RTX2070S), c'est pas toujours super fluide. C'est joli mais sans plus...

Dans les jeux à faire aprés Alyx, je me suis noté :
Star wars squadron (j'ai testé deux mission et c'est super sympa  :;): )Lone EchoStormlandThe Walking Dead :saints and sinnersSubnauticaRed MatterPeut-être the Forest

Et plein d'autres qui ne me viennent pas tout de suite à l'esprit  ::rolleyes::

----------


## 564.3

Subnautica faut le modder, l'adaptation VR d'origine a pas mal de défauts. J'avais testé avant les mods, puis j'ai laissé tomber en attendant des patchs qui n'ont jamais vraiment fini le boulot. Entre temps j'ai fini le jeu sur écran.
Et c'est un jeu ultra gourmand aux perfs peu stables, quand je vois les benchmarks de BabelTechReviews.

----------


## RUPPY

> Subnautica faut le modder, l'adaptation VR d'origine a pas mal de défauts. J'avais testé avant les mods, puis j'ai laissé tomber en attendant des patchs qui n'ont jamais vraiment fini le boulot. Entre temps j'ai fini le jeu sur écran.
> Et c'est un jeu ultra gourmand aux perfs peu stables, quand je vois les benchmarks de BabelTechReviews.


Effectivement, Subnautica à l'air d'être quasi le plus gourmand  ::mellow:: ....bon ben on va le descendre dans la liste  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Effectivement, Subnautica à l'air d'être quasi le plus gourmand ....bon ben on va le descendre dans la liste


Après ils mesurent ça avec des réglages élevés. Si t'as déjà le jeu tu peux tester de toute façon pour voir comment rend le meilleur compromis sur ton matos. Au pire pour se faire une petite plongée en mode touriste.
Et si tu l'as pas, au pire c'est un bon jeu sur écran aussi  :;):

----------


## Oyooh

Je viens de tester la campagne "2089" qui à été ajoutée à Pistol Whip (Dans un délire Terminator). C'est bien trippant.

Par contre, j'avais oublié comme ce jeu fait suer et travailler le cardio. Pfiou... passé 5 niveaux, j'en pouvais plus.  ::P:

----------


## vectra

> Je suis aussi sur Alyx en ce moment et difficile de le lacher . J'ai testé une petite heure Asguard's Wrath : mouaip, faut voir, ça monte sans doute en puissance après, du moins il faut l'espérer. Par conte, c'est bien plus gourmand qu'Alyx sur ma config  (R5 3600 - RTX2070S), c'est pas toujours super fluide. C'est joli mais sans plus...
> 
> Dans les jeux à faire aprés Alyx, je me suis noté :
> Star wars squadron (j'ai testé deux mission et c'est super sympa )Lone EchoStormlandThe Walking Dead :saints and sinnersSubnauticaRed MatterPeut-être the Forest
> 
> Et plein d'autres qui ne me viennent pas tout de suite à l'esprit


Y'a un topic des jeux VR qu'ils sont bien:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...post-your-hits!

Un peu daté, mais ça donne des idées.
Pour Asgard, le tutorial est vraiment long, donc c'est normal que ça ne décolle pas si vite.

----------


## Maalak

Je viens de terminer le féérique jeu de plates-formes/énigmes Moss.
C'est un peu court, et on doit attendre le prochain opus pour connaître la suite de l'aventure, mais ce fut franchement une superbe expérience VR que je recommande à tous, et particulièrement pour ceux qui débuteraient dans ce monde VR, avec un effet wahoo assuré.

----------


## Metalink

Il faut que je me le prenne, ça a l'air vraiment chouette ! Mais c'est que ça commence à couter cher les jeux VR  :tired: 

Sinon en jouant à Alyx je me suis pris mon premier mur en lançant une grenade, c'est bon je suis baptisé  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

:Emo: 
Sois prudent !

C'est le problème avec les gestes brusques, on n'a pas le temps de faire tellement attention à Guardian ou autres avertissements et réagir suffisamment vite.
Plus facile à dire qu'à faire : dans le feu de l'action, on a envie et parfois besoin d'effectuer des gestes larges/brusques.
Je me suis fait quelques surprises ou petits bobos sur Alyx aussi (jamais rien de méchant). J'ai peu de place pour jouer, c'était très problématique sur ce jeu (même en TP), comme sur SUPERHOT VR, que je n'ai pas fait à mon domicile vu comme j'ai vu comme ç'allait mal tourner après quelques minutes de jeu (surtout que c'était bien avant que j'attaque Alyx, j'avais encore moins l'habitude).

----------


## Maalak

C'est un des bons points de Beat Saber. A part à jouer en mode 360°, c'est uniquement du gameplay en face, avec comme seuls déplacements un petit décalage à droite ou à gauche, donc rien de terrible, ce qui met à l'abri des accidents.
Et bien sûr aussi les jeux calmes assis (Moss que je cite plus haut, par exemple) ou de cockpits puisqu'aucun grand mouvement brusque n'y est requis.

----------


## vectra

D'où l'intérêt du sans-fil pour ne pas être gêné quand on reste sagement au milieu de la pièce  ::trollface:: 
Je suis mauvais esprit, mais faut comprendre que l'espace n'est vraiment pas cher dans les logements américains, y compris bas de gamme. Même dans la maison familiale, j'ai pas 3x3m, y compris dans le jardin, alors qu'il y a de la surface dans tous les cas.

----------


## 564.3

Beat Saber pousse quand même à aller sur les bords parfois, faut se méfier. J'ai l'impression que mes 2.5m sont bien utilisés.
Mais au moins c'est assez controlé et l'espace reste statique, on n'est pas à donner des coups dans tous les sens de façon anarchique en mélangeant ça à du déplacement virtuel.

----------


## darkmanticora

J'ai enfin fini half life hier soir après l'avoir laissé de côté plusieurs mois !
J'ai beaucoup aimé la fin ! 

Je vais lancer saints and sinners que j'avais acheté l'été dernier sans avoir eu le temps de le lancer  ::):  
Sinon y'a des jeux incontournable à faire que j'aurais loupé depuis 6 mois ? (à part les 2 que je viens de citer dans mon post, j'ai rien acheté  ::P: ). 

Pavlov c'est fun? Ou c'est très lent / tactique comme onward ?

----------


## nodulle

> Pavlov c'est fun? Ou c'est très lent / tactique comme onward ?


C'est fun et rapide !  :;):  C'est un peu le Counter-Strike VR. Il y a pas mal de map faites par la communauté (dont des map de CS). Il faut savoir que c'est le jeu VR le plus joué en multi donc pas difficile de trouver des serveurs pleins.
Il a -40% jusqu'à demain soit 12,59€. Pour le prix je conseille de se jeter dessus car c'est vraiment donné.  ::): 

C'est le deuxième jeu VR auquel je passe le plus de temps après Beat Saber.

----------


## darkmanticora

Je vais tester en esperant ne pas trop rager en multi :D

----------


## Metalink

Faudrait que je le choppe mais j'ai déjà acheté bien trop de jeux  :tired: 
J'ai testé Onward vite fait par contre, ça m'a pas convaincu du tout, faudrait que je re teste un peu plus en profondeur ...

----------


## vectra

Sans être une simu militaire, Onward est un jeu vaguement réaliste. A savoir qu'il faut avancer à couvert et tenter de surprendre l'ennemi. A l'inverse, marcher au milieu de la rue est du suicide pur.
J'ai acheté des genouillères pour ce jeu quand-même. Si la compatibilité Quest l'a foutu en l'air, ça va gueuler...

----------


## darkmanticora

Bon Pavlov pour 12 euros, j'ai craqué, dl terminé, je vais le lancer pour voir  ::P:

----------


## darkmanticora

J'ai lancé le jeu pour la 1ere fois, j'ai fait le tuto, c'est assez propre graphiquement ! Je pensais que ca allait etre bien plus moche pour etre honnete !
Par contre, dans le tuto il te montre une maniere d'enlever / remettre le chargeur mais j'ai l'impression que ca change en fonction de l'arme ? (desfois je dois appuyer sur le pad bas et desfois appuyer sur le grip  ::P: )

Sinon, j'ai lancé un TDM et c'etait tres bizzare car je spawnais souvent face a un ennemi et les armes changeaient a chaque mort, du coup t'as pas vraiment le temps de capter quelques chose  :^_^: 

J'ai fait un filtre sur la zone EUrope, les serveurs non vide / non plein, vous pensez a d'autres filtres pour avoir des modes de jeu sympa mais pas completement barré comme le TDM que j'ai vécu ?

Sinon, pour la course vous vous orientez avec offhand ?

----------


## Maalak

Le souci que j'ai avec tous les jeux que vous citez, c'est le fait de devoir bouger, faute de place pour le faire, car ça se limite pour ma part à un pas à droite ou à gauche, mais c'est à peu près tout, donc du coup, ça enlève la possibilité de jouer à beaucoup de jeux, et en particulier les jeux rapides dans lesquels on agit sans réfléchir ni faire attention à la limite de zone de sécurité.  ::P:

----------


## Metalink

Oui clairement chez moi aussi le roomscale se limite à un pas de chaque côté ou à se pencher, mais pour le moment ça m'empêche pas de kiffer quand je m’accroupis derrière une caisse dans Alyx  ::P:

----------


## leeoneil

Moi j'avais sous estimé la place qu'il fallait effectivement.
J'ai testé Echo VR, le jeu gratos de lancer de disques en apesanteur.
En match multijoueur au bout de 20 secondes on oublie où on est, et j'ai inauguré mes premiers coups de poings dans les meubles...  ::P:

----------


## darkmanticora

Bon j'ai test 3 map sur pavlov et je suis hyper décu, hormis le gameplay qui est fun je tombe que sur des trucs custom a chier ou ca tire dans tous les sens avec changement d'arme a chaque respawn.
Je dois louper un truc dans les filtres car en plus en custom pas moyen de voir ce qu'il y a derriere.

Bref je pensais qd meme que la majeur partie du jeu était comme COD avec des trucs officiels bien calibré, et un peu de déconne, mais ca a l'air d'etre completement l'inverse en fait  ::(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon il m'a saoulé pavlov en fait  ::): 
Je lance des parties et ca se resume a des trucs custom ou tu sais pas ce que c'est est souvent de la merde, ou alors a lancer des parties et attendre dans le noir que ca DL un truc de 700 mo sachant que j'ai pas la fibre.
Y'a personne qui joue en truc standad a ce jeu en fait ? 
J'ai l'impression d'avoir perdu 1h de ma vie a attendre dans des menus ou a jouer a des mods sans interet  :^_^:

----------


## vectra

Tu peux bouger au joystick heureusement. 
C'est pas forcément le mieux question motion sickness, mais y'a juste pas moyen de faire autrement. La 6DOF sert à se cacher derrière un mur, faire un pas de côté, mais pas grand-chose de plus pour les déplacements.

Mais rien que le fait de tenir les armes "en vrai" et de tirer frénétiquement avec en visant bien, c'est déjà vraiment pas mal...

----------


## 564.3

> Je lance des parties et ca se resume a des trucs custom ou tu sais pas ce que c'est est souvent de la merde, ou alors a lancer des parties et attendre dans le noir que ca DL un truc de 700 mo sachant que j'ai pas la fibre.


Choisis selon le mode de jeu et la carte, sinon. Après ça ne changera pas que tu peux tomber sur un serveur cool où ça joue bien, ou la foire aux gamins qui ne comprennent rien et TK en courant partout.

----------


## darkmanticora

Alors c'est pas tant les joueurs que je blame pour le coup, c'est le mode où le serveur en lui même qui est naze.
Et difficile d'identifier ce qui sera un truc bien / standard. 
Le jeu gagnerait à tag les serveurs standards je trouve.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La j'ai meme plus envie de lancer le jeu alors que j'y ai joué que 35 min.

----------


## nodulle

Il faut voir ce qui te plait comme mode de jeu déjà (perso ce qui me plaît le plus c'est le Search & Destroy). Sinon quelque soit le mode de jeu (à part le gun game ou les trucs WW2) tu peux acheter ton arme en faisant un clic joystick sur la manette droite.

Avec la nouvelle maj il y a un mode offline qui te permet de tester les map et les différents mode de jeu. Tu peux également créer un loby et tester ça en sélectionnant toi-même les modes/maps afin d'identifier ce qui est intéressant.
Pour les maps custom il y a effectivement à boire et à manger. Tu peux télécharger les map présent dans la liste des canards pour être opé pour demain.

----------


## darkmanticora

Ok, mais même qd je filtre que les modes officiels, je me tape des tdl sur des maps custom nawak avev arme a volonté et tout.
Du coup ça sert à rien d'acheter des armes vu qu'elles sont toutes dispo ou alors elles changent à chaque round.

----------


## ExPanda

> Je viens de terminer le féérique jeu de plates-formes/énigmes Moss.
> C'est un peu court, et on doit attendre le prochain opus pour connaître la suite de l'aventure, mais ce fut franchement une superbe expérience VR que je recommande à tous, et particulièrement pour ceux qui débuteraient dans ce monde VR, avec un effet wahoo assuré.


Ce jeu fait partie des très bonnes surprises en VR. J'en attendais pas grand chose, et en tant que jeu de plateforme il est assez classique, mais j'ai beaucoup aimé au final.
Par contre oui il est beaucoup trop court. Je pensais avoir seulement fini un chapitre en arrivant à la fin.  :Emo: 




> Plus facile à dire qu'à faire : dans le feu de l'action, on a envie et parfois besoin d'effectuer des gestes larges/brusques.
> Je me suis fait quelques surprises ou petits bobos sur Alyx aussi (jamais rien de méchant). J'ai peu de place pour jouer, c'était très problématique sur ce jeu (même en TP), comme sur SUPERHOT VR, que je n'ai pas fait à mon domicile vu comme j'ai vu comme ç'allait mal tourner après quelques minutes de jeu (surtout que c'était bien avant que j'attaque Alyx, j'avais encore moins l'habitude).


J'ai failli faire de grosses conneries dans le dernier chapitre d'Alyx.  ::siffle::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Un des trucs les plus dangereux a mon sens en VR, ca reste la mauvaise détection du sol.

Sur une de mes premières parties en VR sur l'Oculus Rift, j'avais zappé la configuration rapidement et lancé *Zomday* (un ersatz de Killing Floor très réussi).

Sur mes premières parties, je galerais pas mal sur la gestion du reload dans le jeu. Acculé dans une ruelle, je veux recharger mon flingue mais je fais tomber le chargeur au sol, je me baisse pour le rama...BAM, ma main heurte violemment le sol, le cerveau a ce moment la (j'avais quelques heures de VR grand max, donc zero habitude), part en vrille. Je releve la tete et je vois 6 zombies sur ma gueule.

J'ai posé le casque, éteint le PC, et je suis allé m'allonger. J'ai du rester comme ca une petite demi heure, avec ma femme en panique a côté qui voulait appeler les pompiers...

----------


## ExPanda

> Un des trucs les plus dangereux a mon sens en VR, ca reste la mauvaise détection du sol.


Ca me fait penser à un moment dans Alyx, quand on met les commentaires des développeurs, ils expliquent qu'ils ont testé plusieurs solution au moment où 

Spoiler Alert! 


on cherche à sauver Eli



L'une des solution était de l'accrocher au rebord et qu'on ait à se pencher et le tirer, sauf que du coup les joueurs mettaient des coups au sol IRL.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

Le grand classique au début c'était la démo de Budget Cuts où on se ballade dans le genre de faux plafond. Y en a qui tentent de passer la tête par une ouverture, et paf le sol…

----------


## darkmanticora

Dites les coins, ma fille de 10 ans s'amuse sur beat saber, je lui laisse des sessions de 10-15 min max car pas assez de recul sur la nocivité pour les enfants pour les yeux, et je me demandais si y'avait pas d'autre jeux de ce genre qu'elle pourrait apprécier ?
Qd je dis genre c'est pas tellement le coté jeu de rythme, mais plus le coté jeu ou tu peux faire des sessions de 10/15 Minet t'amuser / te défouler sans avoir l'impression d'avoir eu une experience tronquée  ::): 
Peut importe le genre, que ce soit du rythme, du tir ou autre, a partir du moment ou ca convient a un enfant de 10 ans ,et que je pourrais apprécier également.
Le coté statique est interessant car elle a pas a gerer les mouvements et autre  ::):

----------


## RUPPY

> Dites les coins, ma fille de 10 ans s'amuse sur beat saber, je lui laisse des sessions de 10-15 min max car pas assez de recul sur la nocivité pour les enfants pour les yeux, et je me demandais si y'avait pas d'autre jeux de ce genre qu'elle pourrait apprécier ?
> Qd je dis genre c'est pas tellement le coté jeu de rythme, mais plus le coté jeu ou tu peux faire des sessions de 10/15 Minet t'amuser / te défouler sans avoir l'impression d'avoir eu une experience tronquée 
> Peut importe le genre, que ce soit du rythme, du tir ou autre, a partir du moment ou ca convient a un enfant de 10 ans ,et que je pourrais apprécier également.
> Le coté statique est interessant car elle a pas a gerer les mouvements et autre


Pistol Whip est trés sympa  :;): ...ca défoule bien, c'est rythmique et une partie dure entre 4 et 6 mn.

----------


## ExPanda

Space Pirate Trainer ?
Sinon des mini-jeux d'énigmes type escape game, doit y en avoir quelques-uns en gratuit sur Steam.

----------


## 564.3

> Pistol Whip est trés sympa ...ca défoule bien, c'est rythmique et une partie dure entre 4 et 6 mn.


Y a un défilement du décors plutôt que des cubes qui arrivent, par contre. C'est peut-être plus gênant.
Sinon j'aime bien Audica aussi, qui est plus sur un rythme strict un peu style OSU mais avec des pistolets laser.

Il y a "OhShape" (plus comme de la dance) et d'autres que je n'ai pas testé.
En passant je viens de voir qu'il y a une démo https://store.steampowered.com/app/1098100/OhShape/

Sinon peut-être des jeux de boxe (The Creed ou The thrill of the fight) ou de raquette (Eleven table tennis, Racket NX, & co). Elle fait un match ou deux par exemple.
Divers jeux d'arcade et wave shooters stylisés du genre Space Pirate Trainer, & co.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon des mini-jeux d'énigmes type escape game, doit y en avoir quelques-uns en gratuit sur Steam.


J'y avais pensé aussi mais c'est ptet un peu long et compliqué.

Les Jobs Simulator & co aussi, ça peu faire des sessions courtes mais qui risquent de trainer en longueur.
Sinon les trucs du genre cooking simulator (je ne connais pas les noms), pour ne reprendre qu'une partie des "jobs" avec un objectif plus serré.

À un moment j'ai joué à un jeu de barman, mais c'est ptet pas trop la classe de connaitre les recettes de tous les cocktails par cœur à 10 ans  ::ninja::

----------


## darkmanticora

Lol merci les coins !
Pistol whip ca avait l'air sympa mais en effet peut etre trop en mouvement !
Par contre, j'avais oublié Space Pirate trainer, ca peut être sympa ca et dans un autre style, mais toujours statique !

----------


## Kazemaho

> Dites les coins, ma fille de 10 ans s'amuse sur beat saber, je lui laisse des sessions de 10-15 min max car pas assez de recul sur la nocivité pour les enfants pour les yeux, et je me demandais si y'avait pas d'autre jeux de ce genre qu'elle pourrait apprécier ?
> Qd je dis genre c'est pas tellement le coté jeu de rythme, mais plus le coté jeu ou tu peux faire des sessions de 10/15 Minet t'amuser / te défouler sans avoir l'impression d'avoir eu une experience tronquée 
> Peut importe le genre, que ce soit du rythme, du tir ou autre, a partir du moment ou ca convient a un enfant de 10 ans ,et que je pourrais apprécier également.
> Le coté statique est interessant car elle a pas a gerer les mouvements et autre


La mienne aime bien Space Pirate Trainer, The Blu (pas vraiment un jeu mais elle y passe régulièrement), HL Alyx, Rec Room (le temps d'un ou deux mini jeu ca doit faire 10/15 min) et surtout Cooking Simulator et House Flipper.
Sur les deux derniers elle doit avoir pas loin de 100h de jeu sur chaque (j'ose pas regarder son profil steam... )

----------


## darkmanticora

Elle est plus agée non, au vu de certains jeux genre half life alyx ?

----------


## Kazemaho

> Elle est plus agée non, au vu de certains jeux genre half life alyx ?


10 ans mais elle a déjà poncé Half life et half life 2 avant de faire Alyx  :B): 
Mais on a pas vraiment une éducation classique à l'occidental donc elle a probablement pas la meme sensibilité que la tienne.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Lol merci les coins !
> Pistol whip ca avait l'air sympa mais en effet peut etre trop en mouvement !
> Par contre, j'avais oublié Space Pirate trainer, ca peut être sympa ca et dans un autre style, mais toujours statique !


Si Beat Saber marche bien pour elle, Pistol Whip marchera aussi. Ya du mouvement mais tu es sur un espece de tapis roulant donc niveau cinétose, y'a vraiment aucun risque.

----------


## darkmanticora

> 10 ans mais elle a déjà poncé Half life et half life 2 avant de faire Alyx 
> Mais on a pas vraiment une éducation classique à l'occidental donc elle a probablement pas la meme sensibilité que la tienne.


Ah ok !
Non mais aucun souci, je posais la question sans aucun sous entendu hein  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si Beat Saber marche bien pour elle, Pistol Whip marchera aussi. Ya du mouvement mais tu es sur un espece de tapis roulant donc niveau cinétose, y'a vraiment aucun risque.


A voir du coup !
Ca peut etre sympa  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En mini jeu, tu as The Lab.  
Question, est-ce que ta fille t'éclate sur Beat Saber ?  ::ninja::

----------


## jujupatate

> Dites les coins, ma fille de 10 ans s'amuse sur beat saber, je lui laisse des sessions de 10-15 min max car pas assez de recul sur la nocivité pour les enfants pour les yeux, et je me demandais si y'avait pas d'autre jeux de ce genre qu'elle pourrait apprécier ?
> Qd je dis genre c'est pas tellement le coté jeu de rythme, mais plus le coté jeu ou tu peux faire des sessions de 10/15 Minet t'amuser / te défouler sans avoir l'impression d'avoir eu une experience tronquée 
> Peut importe le genre, que ce soit du rythme, du tir ou autre, a partir du moment ou ca convient a un enfant de 10 ans ,et que je pourrais apprécier également.
> Le coté statique est interessant car elle a pas a gerer les mouvements et autre


Liste non exhaustives des jeux sur lesquels mes filles aiment jouer. (12 et 14 ans )

Beat Saber
To The Top
Job et Vacation Simulator
Robo Recall 
Eagle Flight
Eleven Table Tennis
Loco Dojo
Pavlov à l'occasion 

Je leur ai pas encore fait essayer Gorn parce que je tiens à mes manettes.  ::ninja::

----------


## darkmanticora

> En mini jeu, tu as The Lab.  
> Question, est-ce que ta fille t'éclate sur Beat Saber ?


A ton avis ?  ::ninja::

----------


## eeepc35

J'ai essayé Star Wars Squadron en VR sur mon Rift S.

Le jeu crashe en vol au bout de quelques secondes  ::(:

----------


## RUPPY

> J'ai essayé Star Wars Squadron en VR sur mon Rift S.
> 
> Le jeu crashe en vol au bout de quelques secondes


Faut tirer le starter et préchauffer le Tie Fighter avant de tirer dessus, sans ça, c'est le serrage assuré  ::ninja:: 

Trève de plaiz, il crash que en VR ?

----------


## eeepc35

oui, seulement en VR. Le jeu freeze avec un gros sablier blanc qui tourne, et soit ca freeze, soit ca crashe au desktop.

----------


## leeoneil

Pouaaaaaah, j'ai pris ma claque hier avec Project Cars 2 !  ::O: 
Punaise ces sensations de dingues ! Avoir ça chez soi c'est fou, le jeu vidéo est allé tellement loin !  ::O: 

Désolé du coup j'ai des questions subsidiaires, je découvre encore.
J'ai remarqué que tous les jeux lancés se collent des graphismes au minimum par défaut, il a fallut à chaque fois remettre tous les taquets à fond, c'est normal ?

Quand un jeu sur steam me propose Steam VR ou Oculus, quoi lancer ? Et pourquoi surtout ? Y a t-il une différence fondamentale entre les deux modes ?
Est-ce que quelqu'un a réussi à faire fonctionner Dirt Rally 2 ? En steamVr ça merdouille à donf, je n'arrive même pas au menu, et en oculus le jeu tourne horriblement mal (gros freeze réguliers).

En tout cas je suis scotché par l'expérience.

----------


## RUPPY

> Pouaaaaaah, j'ai pris ma claque hier avec Project Cars 2 ! 
> Punaise ces sensations de dingues ! Avoir ça chez soi c'est fou, le jeu vidéo est allé tellement loin ! 
> 
> Désolé du coup j'ai des questions subsidiaires, je découvre encore.
> J'ai remarqué que tous les jeux lancés se collent des graphismes au minimum par défaut, il a fallut à chaque fois remettre tous les taquets à fond, c'est normal ?
> 
> Quand un jeu sur steam me propose Steam VR ou Oculus, quoi lancer ? Et pourquoi surtout ? Y a t-il une différence fondamentale entre les deux modes ?
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a réussi à faire fonctionner Dirt Rally 2 ? En steamVr ça merdouille à donf, je n'arrive même pas au menu, et en oculus le jeu tourne horriblement mal (gros freeze réguliers).
> 
> En tout cas je suis scotché par l'expérience.


Avec le Quest, il faut toujours lancer l'appli Oculus pour que le link fonctionne. Aprés, si c'est un jeu steam, il faut également lancer Steam VR. Par contre, pour SW Squadrons sur l'EGS par exemple, l'appli Oculus suffit, pas besoin de lancer autre chose.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> oui, seulement en VR. Le jeu freeze avec un gros sablier blanc qui tourne, et soit ca freeze, soit ca crashe au desktop.


T'as essayé en mode fenêtré ou bordeless, il semblerait que chez certains ça résout le problème  ::rolleyes:: ...sans certitude cela dit  ::sad::

----------


## leeoneil

> Avec le Quest, il faut toujours lancer l'appli Oculus pour que le link fonctionne. Aprés, si c'est un jeu steam, il faut également lancer Steam VR. Par contre, pour SW Squadrons sur l'EGS par exemple, l'appli Oculus suffit, pas besoin de lancer autre chose.


Je précise, j'ai toujours le logiciel oculus lancé, sinon rien ne fonctionne.

Mais quand on choisit le jeux sur steam, on a souvent le choix (suivant les jeux) entre "Lancer le jeu en mode steamVR ou lancer le jeu en mode oculus".
Est-ce que cela fait une différence (en dehors de l'interface) de traitement des données par exemple ? Est-ce que vous connaissez les différences ?

----------


## nodulle

> Je précise, j'ai toujours le logiciel oculus lancé, sinon rien ne fonctionne.
> 
> Mais quand on choisit le jeux sur steam, on a souvent le choix (suivant les jeux) entre "Lancer le jeu en mode steamVR ou lancer le jeu en mode oculus".
> Est-ce que cela fait une différence (en dehors de l'interface) de traitement des données par exemple ? Est-ce que vous connaissez les différences ?


Quand on te propose le choix ça veut dire que pour la version Steam les dev ont implémenté l'api Oculus en plus de l'api SteamVR. Dans ce cas il vaut mieux prendre Oculus car SteamVR passe obligatoirement par Oculus donc autant enlever une couche logiciel en moins.

Edit : Il est également possible qu'il y ait des optimisations/feature spécifique de la part des dev (enfin j'aime à le croire).

----------


## Brundle Mouche

> oui, seulement en VR. Le jeu freeze avec un gros sablier blanc qui tourne, et soit ca freeze, soit ca crashe au desktop.


J'avais le meme probleme, j'ai viré le dossier de config de SW Squadrons (dans "Mes Documents") pour repartir à zero, et ça marche nickel depuis.

et c'est la C L A Q U E

----------


## Maalak

Tu parles bien du mode link, pas du mode sans fil via VD ?

----------


## eeepc35

> J'avais le meme probleme, j'ai viré le dossier de config de SW Squadrons (dans "Mes Documents") pour repartir à zero, et ça marche nickel depuis.
> 
> et c'est la C L A Q U E


Ok, je vais essayer, parce que c'est injouable.

J'ai essayé de passer en 1080p (je sais pas quelle est la bonne resolution a mettre en VR), en borderless, de baisser le VR volumetric, pour l'instant ca crashe

C'est un jeu codé avec les pieds, j'ai du desinstaller mon lecteur MIDI pour eviter d'autres plantages, jamais vu ca.

----------


## Erokh

> Pouaaaaaah, j'ai pris ma claque hier avec Project Cars 2 ! 
> Punaise ces sensations de dingues ! Avoir ça chez soi c'est fou, le jeu vidéo est allé tellement loin ! 
> 
> Désolé du coup j'ai des questions subsidiaires, je découvre encore.
> J'ai remarqué que tous les jeux lancés se collent des graphismes au minimum par défaut, il a fallut à chaque fois remettre tous les taquets à fond, c'est normal ?
> 
> Quand un jeu sur steam me propose Steam VR ou Oculus, quoi lancer ? Et pourquoi surtout ? Y a t-il une différence fondamentale entre les deux modes ?
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a réussi à faire fonctionner Dirt Rally 2 ? En steamVr ça merdouille à donf, je n'arrive même pas au menu, et en oculus le jeu tourne horriblement mal (gros freeze réguliers).
> 
> En tout cas je suis scotché par l'expérience.


Les jeux passent en détail mini parce qu'au moment où ils sont sortis, aucune cg n'était capable de faire du "toutafond" avec la vr, et que les dév préféraient garantir une certaine fluidité que d'être accusés de provoquer des épidémies de vomito chez les gamers. 

Pour dirt2, essaye de... Tout mettre au mini  ::P:

----------


## Brundle Mouche

> Ok, je vais essayer, parce que c'est injouable.
> 
> J'ai essayé de passer en 1080p (je sais pas quelle est la bonne resolution a mettre en VR), en borderless, de baisser le VR volumetric, pour l'instant ca crashe
> 
> C'est un jeu codé avec les pieds, j'ai du desinstaller mon lecteur MIDI pour eviter d'autres plantages, jamais vu ca.


J'ai l'impression que chez moi ca merdait car le jeu était configuré à la base avec mon écran 2K HDR, et que ces paramètres restaient appliqués en VR, mais je peux me tromper.
En tout cas maintenant ca marche, après le restart en config propre je bascule direct en VR sans changer la config.
Et après l'avoir poncé en 2D, c'est un tout nouveau jeu avec 100 fois plus de sensations. Le jour et la nuit.

----------


## eeepc35

Ca semble marcher mieux, en tous ca ca crash plus

j'ai aussi baissé des settings en VR, je croise les doigts, je referai un essai plus tard.

Je sais pas trop coté resolution quoi mettre, le Rift S n'est pas en 1080p.

----------


## 564.3

> Ca semble marcher mieux, en tous ca ca crash plus
> 
> j'ai aussi baissé des settings en VR, je croise les doigts, je referai un essai plus tard.
> 
> Je sais pas trop coté resolution quoi mettre, le Rift S n'est pas en 1080p.


C'est la résolution sur l'affichage miroir sur l'écran je crois. En gros tu peux le mettre au minimum pour gagner un poil de ressources, mais ça ne change pas grand chose.

Sinon DR2 et SW:Squadron bouffent pas mal de ressources ouais, avec une GTX 1070 et une cible de rendu 1756x1952/œil il y a souvent de la reprojection même avec tous les détails au plancher.
Et en montant un peu on risque vite d'arriver à de la reprojection pour 2/3 des images, ça commence à piquer là.

----------


## darkmanticora

Bon j'avais préco y'a 2 jours le valve index (casque seul) avec 8 semaine mini de délai, je m'apprete a acheté le cosmos elite (venant du vive j'ai déja les bases et les controlleurs index), et la je viens de recevoir 3 Jours apres ma préco, un message de valve m'invitant a valider mes infos bancaires et de livraison. J'imagine donc qu'il est pret a m'etre envoyé ?  ::): 
Du coup l'index est vraiment meilleur que le cosmos elite ?

----------


## leeoneil

> Pour dirt2, essaye de... Tout mettre au mini


Ptin c'était tout simplement ça, seul jeu qui avait tout gardé en ultra.
C'était assez bizarre d'ailleurs, on peut rouler 1mn puis les gros freeze apparaissent.
J'ai regardé, l'utilisation de la Vram passe à 100% (avec 8go).

J'ai tout passé en high et ça tourne comme un charme (et de toute façon on ne voit absolument pas la différence casque sur la tête).

----------


## darkmanticora

Tiens, je viens de craquer sur until you fall, c'est super sympa en fait !
Par contre je suis bloqué au 1er mini boss, c'est chaud de tout parer ! Ou alors une mécanique m'a échappé  :^_^:

----------


## vectra

Moi je pense que c'est mal fait.
On s'habitue à les tabasser ces cons, mais quand après ils reviennent à plusieurs...

----------


## 564.3

> Tiens, je viens de craquer sur until you fall, c'est super sympa en fait !
> Par contre je suis bloqué au 1er mini boss, c'est chaud de tout parer ! Ou alors une mécanique m'a échappé


Ouais y a des vagues d'attaques un peu balaises à parer au premier abord, faut prendre le coup de main.
C'est du rogue-lite, y a à moitié de la progression en sachant à quoi s'attendre, et à moitié en débloquant/upgradant du matos persistant.
L'un peut plus ou moins compenser l'autre.

J'aime bien ce jeu aussi, et il était dans pas mal de tops de 2020. Après faut apprécier le genre.

----------


## RUPPY

> Tiens, je viens de craquer sur until you fall, c'est super sympa en fait !
> Par contre je suis bloqué au 1er mini boss, c'est chaud de tout parer ! Ou alors une mécanique m'a échappé


Tu parles de celui dans une arène ? Il est plutôt simple mais vaut mieux avoir avoir upgradé un peu ses armes, ses parterns sont assez prévisibles et c'est une quiche dans ce genre de jeu qui te le dit  ::ninja:: . Je suis arrivé à ce boss à la deuxième tentative et ensuite, il m'en a fallu une dizaine d'autres pour y arriver en bonne santé et là, comme mais arme étaient un peu améliorées, il a pris cher.  Ce qui est sympa c'est qu'une fois le boss de fin de niveau tué, il sera remplacé lors des prochains run par quelques ennemis moins durs, pas besoin de se le refarter à chaque fois  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## darkmanticora

Ah cool, non moi je parle du gars sur le pont, mais j'ai test vite fait 10 min hier avant d'aller me coucher  ::P: 
Je le trouve tres sympa en tout cas  ::):

----------


## RUPPY

> Ah cool, non moi je parle du gars sur le pont, mais j'ai test vite fait 10 min hier avant d'aller me coucher 
> Je le trouve tres sympa en tout cas


Ah ok  ::P: . 

D'ailleurs, après 2 ou 3 heures de jeu, il jeu est bien plus sympa. Le début est un peu poussif je trouve (les ennemis sont un peu des sacs à pv) mais après, la sensation de puissance est bien là et les premiers niveau se torche rapidement. On prend plaisir à affronter 3 ennemis en même temps en parant tout en esquivant leurs armes à distance. D'ailleurs, si j'aurais un reproche à faire au jeu, c'est l'absence d'armes à distance (ou de pouvoir à distance). On peut effectivement avoir une sorte d'onde de choc mais un vrai pouvoir style "boule de feu" ou "pic de glace" aurait été sympa. Cela dit, j'ai pas encore tout vu, ça vient peut-être plus tard

----------


## darkmanticora

Encourageant ton retour !
J'avais peur d'avoir fait une connerie mais il a l'air bien sympa, et le coté rogue llite en VR s'adapte plutot bien, car tu peux te permettre des sessions courtes si t'as pas trop le temps  ::):

----------


## leeoneil

Question sur Lone Echo, le jeu sur Oculus.
Est-ce que "Echo VR" le jeu gratos en est un spin off ?
Je l'ai chopé et j'ai vraiment aimé les sensations, mais j'ai déjà failli tout pêter chez moi, les match multijoueurs étant bien nerveux.

Est-ce que le jeu Lone Echo est basé sur les mêmes idées (déplacement, apesanteur) ? Et si oui, est-ce que c'est plus calme ?
Mon lustre a t-il une chance de survie avec le titre solo ?

----------


## nodulle

> Question sur Lone Echo, le jeu sur Oculus.
> Est-ce que "Echo VR" le jeu gratos en est un spin off ?
> Je l'ai chopé et j'ai vraiment aimé les sensations, mais j'ai déjà failli tout pêter chez moi, les match multijoueurs étant bien nerveux.
> 
> Est-ce que le jeu Lone Echo est basé sur les mêmes idées (déplacement, apesanteur) ? Et si oui, est-ce que c'est plus calme ?
> Mon lustre a t-il une chance de survie avec le titre solo ?


Lone Echo est une aventure solo relativement calme. Echo VR est effectivement un spin off multi forcément plus nerveux vu les modes de jeux. Ils ont tout les deux les mêmes déplacement en apesanteur. Ton lustre a plus de chance de survie avec Lone Echo que Echo VR. Et Lone Echo est le deuxième titre VR à posséder absolument après Alyx !  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

> Et Lone Echo est le deuxième titre VR à posséder absolument après Alyx !


Grave !
Par contre à part le mode de déplacement commun entre Lone Echo et Echo VR, les deux jeux n'ont pas grand chose à voir hein !

----------


## Metalink

Ca fait plusieurs fois qu'on en parle ici, je me le prendrais à la prochaine promo sur le store Oculus  ::lol::

----------


## darkmanticora

C'est pas trop la galère qd on a casque steam vr avec revive pour jouer à lone echo?

----------


## Couillu

> Ca fait plusieurs fois qu'on en parle ici, je me le prendrais à la prochaine promo sur le store Oculus


Une pro quoi ? ? Il a du être soldé une fois depuis qu'il est sorti lone écho, résultat je l'ai toujours pas.

----------


## ExPanda

J'y ai joué avec un WMR.

Il me fallait la couche Windows > Steam > ReVive > Logiciel Oculus.
Le premier lancement a été galère le temps de comprendre tout, et ReVive ne me trouvait pas le jeu et je devais aller chercher l'exécutable à la main à chaque fois, mais pas grand chose à signaler sinon.

----------


## Metalink

Ah, c'est embêtant ça  :tired: 
Avec les soldes qu'il y a eu pour Noël je me disais qu'il devait bien y en avoir au moins 2-3 fois dans l'année (même si c'était des soldes timides hein).

----------


## nodulle

> Ca fait plusieurs fois qu'on en parle ici, je me le prendrais *à la prochaine promo* sur le store Oculus


Tu risques d'attendre longtemps alors...  ::ninja:: 

Il fait parti des jeux jamais soldés comme Beat Saber.

----------


## leeoneil

Ok, merci pour les infos !

----------


## 564.3

Lone Echo a au moins été soldé 2x, mais ce n'est pas tous les 4 matins c'est sur…
Beat Saber vraiment jamais, par contre.

----------


## vectra

Je l'ai eu en promo, mais c'était once in a lifetime.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est pas trop la galère qd on a casque steam vr avec revive pour jouer à lone echo?


Il vaudra mieux attendre d'avoir tes manettes Index, ce sera plus simple qu'avec les manettes Vive au niveau ergonomie.
Comme sur les Touch, il y a un bouton A / B, un stick et un grip sensible. Enfin, on y arrive quand même avec un Vive, c'est ce que j'avais fait à l'époque.

Pour ReVive je ne me rappelle pas de problèmes particuliers, mais ça fait longtemps que je l'ai pas relancé.
Faut faire tourner le service Oculus, ReVive et ça roule.

----------


## eeepc35

> Une pro quoi ? ? Il a du être soldé une fois depuis qu'il est sorti lone écho, résultat je l'ai toujours pas.


Il a été soldé une fois cette année, c'est à ce moment que je l'ai pris. Je pense, pas avant six mois pour une nouvelle promo.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Il vaudra mieux attendre d'avoir tes manettes Index, ce sera plus simple qu'avec les manettes Vive au niveau ergonomie.
> Comme sur les Touch, il y a un bouton A / B, un stick et un grip sensible. Enfin, on y arrive quand même avec un Vive, c'est ce que j'avais fait à l'époque.
> 
> Pour ReVive je ne me rappelle pas de problèmes particuliers, mais ça fait longtemps que je l'ai pas relancé.
> Faut faire tourner le service Oculus, ReVive et ça roule.


Ok merci !
Putain j'en chie et je transpire sur Until you fall  ::'(: 
J'arrive quasi a chaque try jusqu'au 1er vrai boss ou faut dodge, mais je me fais  toujours piégé, et je meurs genre il lui reste une pauvre barre rouge  ::'(: 
Je pense que j'ai bien capté les mécaniques mais ca reste chaud pour moi niveau reflexe !
Conclusion : je suis aussi naze avec une souris qu'avec des vrais mouvements  ::ninja::

----------


## RUPPY

> Ok merci !
> Putain j'en chie et je transpire sur Until you fall 
> J'arrive quasi a chaque try jusqu'au 1er vrai boss ou faut dodge, mais je me fais  toujours piégé, et je meurs genre il lui reste une pauvre barre rouge 
> Je pense que j'ai bien capté les mécaniques mais ca reste chaud pour moi niveau reflexe !
> Conclusion : je suis aussi naze avec une souris qu'avec des vrais mouvements


Perso j’utilise le duo d’armes où le pouvoir chargée de la secondaire fait des dégâts sur la durée. Après, l.attaque de zones du premier boss est assez prévisible, il suffit de dodger en arrière 2 ou 3 fois pour sortir du rayon d’action.

----------


## eeepc35

Thief Simulator est sur le Viveport Infinity, les retours sont très positifs sur Steam.

----------


## darkmanticora

Bon et bien, Steam est vraiment fair ! 
J'ai reçu mes index Controller (et le casque est en route) et après un petit échange avec leur support, ils m'ont remboursé Half Life Alyx vu que ce dernier fait parti de l'offre lorsqu'on achete un de leur accessoires VR ! (bon par contre ils m'ont toujours attribuer le jeu dans ma bibliothèque !

Bref, je cherche un jeu qui tire parti des valves controllers et a part le walking dead que j'ai dans ma bibliothèque et que je vais pouvoir enfin découvrir, pensez-vous a d'autres jeux qui ne soit pas des erzats d'éxperience et qui font un bon usage des index controller ?

Sinon sur un tout autre sujet, a l'époque Asgard Wrath m'interessait bien, mais avec les vive wands, il parait que c'était pas génial, mais du coup vous en pensez quoi de ce jeu il est sympa ?
Si oui, c'est quoi le process exacte pour en profiter avec les index controller et revive ?

----------


## Metalink

Bon Echo VR ça a l'air super fun et ça tourne super bien sur Quest 2, par contre le tutorial de 20 minutes c'était vraiment pas obligé  ::(: 
En tous cas j'aime bien les contrôles, ça rend pas trop malade, et ça donne envie de jouer a Lone Echo  ::lol::

----------


## darkmanticora

Par contre, c'est le bordel le site oculus, quelle application j'ai besoin de dl pour pouvoir acheter des jeux et les faires tourner via revive ? 
(asgard wrath c'est bien non ?)

----------


## Maalak

Après nouvel essai, je me sens obligé de venir ici pour corriger une erreur que j'ai dite auparavant : les jeux achetés sur l'Oculus Store PC fonctionnent bien en VR sans fil avec Virtual Desktop.
J'arrive donc à faire fonctionner à ce jour avec VD les jeux Steam, EGS et Oculus, donc pour ainsi dire tout.  ::lol:: 

Je viens justement de lancer Asgard's Wrath.
Déjà, c'est très bien réalisé. Pour le reste du jeu, je n'ai pas trop aimé le tout début du jeu avec le poulpe, mais une fois passé ça, c'est plutôt sympathique et mérite bien d'être joué, même si j'ai un peu de mal avec les combats (mais je débute juste, alors je suppose que c'est normal).
Par contre, je me rends compte que la station debout avec ce jeu me fait mal au dos.  ::cry:: 
Je n'avais pas trop ressenti ça avec Beat Saber, mais ce dernier est quand même bien plus actif, c'est sans doute pour ça.

----------


## leeoneil

Ah oui le jeu offert avec le quest !
J'ai voulu le télécharger, 130 Go  ::O: 
Bon pas de problème, je lance l'install, et.. plus de place... Bon ben sur un disque avec Dirt 2, hitman 2, red dead2 et cyberpunk entre autre, forcemment... Va falloir que je me débarrasse d'un de ces mastodontes avant de tester....

Il faut beaucoup de place (lustre tout ça) ?

----------


## nodulle

Bon, j'ai encore défoncé mon lustre en faisant de l'escalade dans Boneworks...  ::|:  Heureusement que c'est un vieux truc en plastoc de merde laissé là par un précédent locataire. Il aura pris chère le pauvre !  :^_^:

----------


## 564.3

Vaudrait ptet mieux virer vos lustres proprement plutôt que les arracher petit à petit  ::ninja::

----------


## Metalink

Moi j'ai une boule en papier à 3€, au pire ça fait du retour haptique  :B):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Par contre, c'est le bordel le site oculus, quelle application j'ai besoin de dl pour pouvoir acheter des jeux et les faires tourner via revive ? 
> (asgard wrath c'est bien non ?)


Sur le site de revive,toute la procédure est expliquée




> Installation
> 
> Always check the compatibility list before making a purchase.
> 
>     Download and install Oculus Rift S(oftware). When you get to "Select Your Headset", choose to "Skip".
>     Download the latest Revive installer.
>     Install Revive in your preferred directory.
>     Start SteamVR if it's not already running.
>     Put on the headset, open the dashboard and click the new Revive tab.
>     If you run into any problems, read the known issues below or refer to the wiki.

----------


## darkmanticora

Merci j'ai réussi à m'en dépatouiller, 0ar contre j'ai u désactivé le micro "oculus" que ça a installer sinon on m'entendais plus sous discord !
Suis bien accroché par saints and sinners, ça manque vraiment de jeu de ce calibre je trouve !

----------


## Maalak

Dites, concrètement, en jeu pur VR (donc pas PC normal avec option VR), qu'est-ce qu'il y a de bien annoncé pour cette année ?
J'ai l'impression que la visibilité sur ce marché est assez chiche.

----------


## 564.3

> Dites, concrètement, en jeu pur VR (donc pas PC normal avec option VR), qu'est-ce qu'il y a de bien annoncé pour cette année ?
> J'ai l'impression que la visibilité sur ce marché est assez chiche.


Faut voir sur les sites spécialisés VR, en général il y a ce genre de listes:
https://www.roadtovr.com/vr-games-20...st-steam-rift/

Plus d'autres jeux qui sont a priori en dev mais dont on n'a pas de date de sortie.
UploadVR avait arrosé plus large: https://uploadvr.com/vr-games-2021/

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Dites, concrètement, en jeu pur VR (donc pas PC normal avec option VR), qu'est-ce qu'il y a de bien annoncé pour cette année ?
> J'ai l'impression que la visibilité sur ce marché est assez chiche.


Pour 2021, j'ai ma liste de jeux VR de 2020 que j'ai acheté sans jamais y avoir touché :

Budget Cuts 2, Skyrim VR, finir Espire One, Outer Wilds et toujours relancer les classiques : Blade and Sorcery, HL Alyx (peut etre le finir !!!!)


J'ai une backlog vraiment dingue qui me desespere ><

----------


## Maalak

Je suis pas trop fan des jeux de combat, que ce soit à mains nues (because peu de place pour bouger) ni avec des pan pan (léger, mais pas davantage car ça n'a jamais été mon style de jeu déjà sur PC).

----------


## Dicsaw

Phasmophobia en vr  :Sweat:

----------


## Kaede

> Plus d'autres jeux qui sont a priori en dev mais dont on n'a pas de date de sortie.
> UploadVR avait arrosé plus large: https://uploadvr.com/vr-games-2021/


Panzer Dragoon en VR, trop bien ! J'avais raté ça.

J'ai joué à Rez Infinite, la difficulté est toute pétée par les contrôles clavier/souris (ou touch controls), mais tout comme les simus, ça reste vraiment _très_ bien en VR.

----------


## eeepc35

Y a trop de jeux en VR, mais le marketing n'est pas la, vu le marché.

----------


## 564.3

Il y a surtout des jeux petit budget, donc ils vont pas claquer beaucoup en marketing. 
Dans le paquet il y en a des bien foutus avec un gameplay intéressant, mais qui ne vont pas vraiment percer pour les problèmes habituels des indies (sur desktop aussi).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je me suis pris Hitman 3 sur PSVR et c'est assez une bonne surprise malgré que le jeu ne supporte pas les PSMove.
Le jeu propose un gameplay hybride. Le jeu se joue exclusivement avec la dualshock, mais le jeu gère le tracking de la manette et donc permet de bouger le bras droit de notre Agent 47.

Certains intéractions comme ouvrir une porte, frapper au poing, utiliser un katana, utiliser la corde à piano et les phases au pistolet / fusil se font comme si on utilisait les PS Moves / Wand / Valve Index Controller / Touch mais le confort en moins, surtout pour les armes à feu. On peut épauler l’arme comme on le ferait dans un jeu VR pensé vraiment pour du roomscale.
Et ça, c’est plutôt top et je comprends le choix technique d’utiliser le pad au lieu des PSMove. Le jeu permet de se déplacer en free locomotion.
Par contre, certaines actions se font toujours au pad avec les touches classiques R1, R2, X, etc… (ouvrir un casier, attraper un corps, se déguiser).

Sur PS4 classique, le jeu est plutôt fluide et assez propre malgré le flou pour les éléments lointains et l’absence d’ombre. Les NPCs ont tendance à poper violemment si on tourne la tête trop rapidement, mais sinon, ça va.

Par contre, moi qui a l’habitude des jeux VR en full locomotion, j’ai un mal de crâne au bout de 30 min à cause de la free locomotion. Il y a bien des options pour réduire le motion sickness, mais j’ai tout désactivé en pensant pouvoir gérer tranquille. Je retesterai quand je me sentirai mieux en activant certaines options de confort.

Bref, y a du bon. Je n’ai fait que le prologue. Et clairement, les dévs peuvent faire la transition du jeu en PC VR tranquillement.

----------


## hachymix

> Sinon sur un tout autre sujet, a l'époque Asgard Wrath m'interessait bien, mais avec les vive wands, il parait que c'était pas génial, mais du coup vous en pensez quoi de ce jeu il est sympa ?
> Si oui, c'est quoi le process exacte pour en profiter avec les index controller et revive ?


Perso j'ai beaucoup aimé ce jeu, par contre il est vraiment gourmand, du coup faut passer pas mal de temps sur les options graphiques pour le faire bien tourner sur index + revive

Pour les index contrôleurs, il faut charger un profil de la communauté avec les bons bindings, et ca marche très bien  ::): 
Ensuite je conseille de baisser le seuil de détection pour l'action d'aggriper, sinon il faut serrer très fort les manettes pour que ca prenne l'action en compte et c'est pas agréable. Mais y'a ce soucis dans beaucoup de jeux pensés pour les manettes oculus (donc avec des gâchettes pour la saisie) quand on y joue avec des valve controllers.

----------


## ExPanda

> moi qui a l’habitude des jeux VR en full locomotion, j’ai un mal de crâne au bout de 30 min à cause de la free locomotion


Euh, c'est pas la même chose "free locomotion" ou "full locomotion" ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Euh, c'est pas la même chose "free locomotion" ou "full locomotion" ?


si, si, j'ai merdé quand j'ai écrit.  ::ninja::  J'ai peut etre une piste sur ce qui pourrait me rendre malade. Je vérifierai ce soir.

----------


## leeoneil

Le sandwich camembert/nutella que t'avais pris juste avant ?

edit : rien à voir -> combo quest 2 / no man's sky, quelqu'un a déjà fait ?
Le jeu est très cool, mais régulièrement j'ai un espèce de "saut d'image", de façon plus ou moins régulière, comme si ça perdait les données l'espace d'un instant.
J'ai augmenté le taux de transfert sur le link avec la petite astuce du fichier de config, ça ne semble rien faire.
C'est peut-être tout simplement le jeu qui n'est pas parfait en VR, je ne sais pas.
Quelqu'un a testé ?

----------


## Hideo

Des gens qui ont test Crunch Element ?

----------


## Darth

> Le sandwich camembert/nutella que t'avais pris juste avant ?
> 
> edit : rien à voir -> combo quest 2 / no man's sky, quelqu'un a déjà fait ?
> Le jeu est très cool, mais régulièrement j'ai un espèce de "saut d'image", de façon plus ou moins régulière, comme si ça perdait les données l'espace d'un instant.
> J'ai augmenté le taux de transfert sur le link avec la petite astuce du fichier de config, ça ne semble rien faire.
> C'est peut-être tout simplement le jeu qui n'est pas parfait en VR, je ne sais pas.
> Quelqu'un a testé ?


Y'a ptetre aussi le problème de stutter en VR avec les driver nvidia depuis 8 mois, si t'as une cg nvidia forcément. Le hotfix vient seulement de sortir sur la branche béta.

----------


## leeoneil

Non j'ai une AMD, ça ne ressemble pas à du stuttering pour ce que j'en connais (pas trouvé d'exemple pour le jeu en vidéo).
Je n'ai pas eu le temps de toucher à toutes les options graphiques, je voulais savoir si ça l'avait fait à quelqu'un avec ce casque en particulier.

----------


## Luthor

Petit retour des deux derniers jeux que j'ai testés : Asgard's Wrath et Pistol Whip.

Très déçu par Asgard : j'en suis à peu près à 8 heures de jeux et et pour moi rien ne va : Je ne sais pas à quoi je m'attendais mais là ce n'est pas une aventure : couloir, puzzle combat, loot, couloir, puzzle... Pour ceux qui connaissent, c'es tout le temps comme ça ? Enfin les combats, je n'y arrive juste pas. Je me fait exploser tout le temps impossible de parer correctement. Soit je suis trop lent, soit je ne vois pas quel côté parer. J'en suis au moment où on doit dash pour éviter certaines attaques et entre ça, les pouvoirs bleus à parer absolument pour exploser le bouclier, etc... Bah j'y arrive pas :\ Et pour parachever le bilan l'interface :  passer par les menus pour tout est très pénible. Du coup en fonction des retours ici je continuerai ou je désinstallerai. C'est dommage j'ai vraiment envie de l'aimer, ce jeu  ::'(: 

Pistol whip par contre, j'adore ^^ Je recommande pour ceux qui ne sont pas sensibles à la cinétose. C'est très fun, on a un sentiment de puissance véritable. Je trouve les graphismes excellents, éviter les balles est un plaisir et les musiques sont très bonnes pour moi  ::):  En plus il fait bouger son popotin, et même transpirer.

Ah dernier point négatif pour Asgard, mais c'est ptet Revive (WMR de mon côté). Une fois lancé je suis obligé de reboot le PC sinon tous les autres jeux VR rament. Certains processus n'ont pas l'air de se fermer correctement.

----------


## wushu_calimero

Hello, est ce que quelqu'un a testé le mod VR ?

----------


## darkmanticora

> Petit retour des deux derniers jeux que j'ai testés : Asgard's Wrath et Pistol Whip.
> 
> Très déçu par Asgard : j'en suis à peu près à 8 heures de jeux et et pour moi rien ne va : Je ne sais pas à quoi je m'attendais mais là ce n'est pas une aventure : couloir, puzzle combat, loot, couloir, puzzle... Pour ceux qui connaissent, c'es tout le temps comme ça ? Enfin les combats, je n'y arrive juste pas. Je me fait exploser tout le temps impossible de parer correctement. Soit je suis trop lent, soit je ne vois pas quel côté parer. J'en suis au moment où on doit dash pour éviter certaines attaques et entre ça, les pouvoirs bleus à parer absolument pour exploser le bouclier, etc... Bah j'y arrive pas :\ Et pour parachever le bilan l'interface :  passer par les menus pour tout est très pénible. Du coup en fonction des retours ici je continuerai ou je désinstallerai. C'est dommage j'ai vraiment envie de l'aimer, ce jeu 
> 
> Pistol whip par contre, j'adore ^^ Je recommande pour ceux qui ne sont pas sensibles à la cinétose. C'est très fun, on a un sentiment de puissance véritable. Je trouve les graphismes excellents, éviter les balles est un plaisir et les musiques sont très bonnes pour moi  En plus il fait bouger son popotin, et même transpirer.
> 
> Ah dernier point négatif pour Asgard, mais c'est ptet Revive (WMR de mon côté). Une fois lancé je suis obligé de reboot le PC sinon tous les autres jeux VR rament. Certains processus n'ont pas l'air de se fermer correctement.


Un jeu qui me fait bien bouger aussi, c'est Until you fall, avec son aspect rogue lite j'aime beaucoup  ::): 
Pistol whip c'est sympa aussi, mais j'y ai pas encore beaucoup joué !
Merci pour ton retour sur asgard wrath, du coup je  vais attendre le feedback des autres canard pour le coup  ::):

----------


## nodulle

> Hello, est ce que quelqu'un a testé le mod VR ?


Le mod VR de quoi ?  ::):

----------


## jujupatate

> Merci pour ton retour sur asgard wrath, du coup je  vais attendre le feedback des autres canard pour le coup


J'y ai joué quelques heures et ça m'a un peu gonflé, faut que je me motive à le relancer pour avancer un peu, mais je suis un peu comme Luthor, je m'attendais à un vrai jeu d'aventure, et cet enchainement de modes de jeux différents me rebute un peu.
Y'a pas de rythme, à des moments on sait plus quoi faire, ou alors c'est moi qui ai un problème avec ce jeu.  ::P: 
C'est dommage parce que l'enrobage est vraiment sympa.

----------


## ExPanda

On pourrait peut-être changer le titre du topic sinon ?
Parce que bon, Alyx, c'était déjà l'année dernière.  ::unsure::

----------


## darkmanticora

> On pourrait peut-être changer le titre du topic sinon ?
> Parce que bon, Alyx, c'était déjà l'année dernière.


Suis d'accord avec serge, parce qu'il y a un "vrai" topic alyx et souvent j'ai failli me tromper en voulant poster un truc  :^_^:

----------


## 564.3

Et GabeN a presque failli confirmer HL3 à sa dernière interview, ça embrouille les gens là  ::ninja::

----------


## Metalink

J'ai joué à Arizona Sunshine ce soir avec un pote et après Alyx c'est ... compliqué  ::XD:: 
Heureusement qu'il y a la coop parce que sinon ...

----------


## Maalak

Il y a un topic sur Asgard's Wrath, si jamais ...

----------


## darkmanticora

> J'ai joué à Arizona Sunshine ce soir avec un pote et après Alyx c'est ... compliqué 
> Heureusement qu'il y a la coop parce que sinon ...


Franchement a l'époque de la sortie, on l'avait fait avec métal et c'était top à l'époque !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Franchement a l'époque de la sortie, on l'avait fait avec métal et c'était top à l'époque !


C'est je trouve un putain de gros soucis pour les jeux VR, c'est que certains jeux peuvent vieillir TRES MAL. Raw Data pour moi, c'était immédiatelemtn le GOTY et je l'ai patiné comme jamais. Et maintenant, je serais incapable de le relancer. En VR, le moindre défaut de gameplay te saute a la gorge, c'est assez incroyable. Et de fait bah oue Half Life : Alyx, m'a dégoute de pas mal de jeux "identiques" (genre Espire One VR).

----------


## darkmanticora

En effet t'as raison !
D'ailleurs ça prouve peut être que ce marché évolue vite étant donné que c'est un secteur assez récent !

----------


## Darth

Arizona, pour mon premier jeu VR, j'ai adoré. Si quelqu'un veut le reponcer en coop c'est avec plaisir d'ailleurs.

----------


## vectra

Pour moi, Asgard est excellent, bien qu'inégal, même si le tutorial dure littéralement 10 heures. 

A l'inverse, j'ai jamais pu accrocher à Until you fall et je ne suis pas tenté par ce que j'ai pu voir de Pistol Whip. 
On est sur des genres vraiment très différents, ce n'est pas étonnant que ça clive entre les deux.

----------


## Oyooh

Je viens de terminer The Talos principle VR, en 31h.
Pour un jeu non prévu pour la VR à l'origine, ça rend super bien!  ::love:: 

Il y a bien quelques petits défauts d'ergonomie, mais ça reste négligeable. Et la VR se prête parfaitement au sujet du jeu.

Par contre, pour les gens sensibles à la cinéstose, ça risque d'être violent.

----------


## 564.3

Ah ouais j'avais pas mal avancé dans The Talos Principle, encore un qui traine dans mon backlog. L'adaptation est du beau boulot ouais.
Comme Hellblade où je dois être aux 3/4… faudrait vraiment que je me foute un coup de pied au cul pour le finir celui là.

----------


## Metalink

Il est bien Hellblade en VR d'ailleurs ? J'ai fait la version classique y'a quelques mois et je me dis que l'ambiance doit être folle, mais y'a quand même pas mal de combats dans le jeu.

----------


## 564.3

> Il est bien Hellblade en VR d'ailleurs ? J'ai fait la version classique y'a quelques mois et je me dis que l'ambiance doit être folle, mais y'a quand même pas mal de combats dans le jeu.


Pour le coup on a les 2 opposés: Talos où tout est adapté aux controleurs VR avec plein d'options, et Hellblade en vue à la 3e personne où faut jouer au pad. Je suis moyennement fan de ce genre de portage, mais vu que le jeu est bien ça va.
Au moins il n'y a pas de défaut technique ou de gameplay, contrairement à Subnautica en VR sans mods.

----------


## Metalink

Ah ouais je pensais qu'ils l'avait transposé à la première personne mais en fait non.
Je pense que j'aurais du mal à jouer à ce genre de jeu, je suis encore loin d'être a l'aise avec les déplacements libres, vive la téléportation  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

> Ah ouais je pensais qu'ils l'avait transposé à la première personne mais en fait non.
> Je pense que j'aurais du mal à jouer à ce genre de jeu, je suis encore loin d'être a l'aise avec les déplacements libres, vive la téléportation


Ouais pour Hellblade c'est mort.

À vérifier mais dans Talos il y a 36 options de locomotion et confort. Je crois qu'il y a de la téléportation ou au moins du "dash" (petite téléportation avec/sans transition).
Croteam c'est la ref du portage écran/VR pour moi, dommage qu'ils n'aient pas sorti Serious Sam 4 en VR.

----------


## Oyooh

> Ah ouais j'avais pas mal avancé dans The Talos Principle, encore un qui traine dans mon backlog.


J'étais dans même le cas, cette semaine je me suis relancé en mode "Je touche pas un autre jeu tant que je l'ai pas terminé".
Maintenant il  faut que je finisse Transpose  ::): .

----------


## 564.3

> J'étais dans même le cas, cette semaine je me suis relancé en mode "Je touche pas un autre jeu tant que je l'ai pas terminé".
> Maintenant il  faut que je finisse Transpose .


Ah celui là je l'ai enchainé par contre  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Ah on parlait des jeux attendus pour 2021, il y aura peut-être des surprises (repris du topic des news):
https://www.dsogaming.com/news/id-so...project-2021a/

Ils supposent que ça serait un Doom Eternal VR.
J'espère qu'ils ont progressé sur le gameplay et l'ergonomie depuis Doom VFR (basé sur Doom 2016), qui n'a toujours pas de locomotion relative au controleur  ::(:

----------


## Oyooh

> Ah on parlait des jeux attendus pour 2021, il y aura peut-être des surprises (repris du topic des news):
> https://www.dsogaming.com/news/id-so...project-2021a/
> 
> Ils supposent que ça serait un Doom Eternal VR.
> J'espère qu'ils ont progressé sur le gameplay et l'ergonomie depuis Doom VFR (basé sur Doom 2016), qui n'a toujours pas de locomotion relative au controleur


Espérons que ce soit le jeu complet, au lieu d'une version tronquée comme VFR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Espérons que ce soit le jeu complet, au lieu d'une version tronquée comme VFR.


Et espérons que l'implémentation VR ne soit pas baclé comme Doom VFR / Wolfenstein Cyber Pilot. Vivement une vraie implémentation du roomscale VR à la Alyx.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, je rajoute une couche sur Hitman 3 sur PSVR. En dehors des soucis de tracking, du sacrifice fait sur le visuel et le côté hybride pour les intéractions. Ca reste quand même un bon jeu en VR. 
D'ailleurs, malgré le rendu assez pauvre, je le trouve au dessus de certains jeux indé PCVR tant qualité des assets et des jeux de lumières surpassent ces derniers.

En tout cas, je ne sais pas si ca aurait été possible en clavier/souris / pad. J'ai pu m'en sortir après avoir foiré une assassination et me faire poursuivre par tous les vigiles d'une discothèque. Je courais à fond les ballons en tentant d'éviter de me faire tirer dessus et dès que je peux, je balance mon poing en pleine gueule. J'ai eu chaud jusqu'à pouvoir retrouver un de mes vieux costumes pour redevenir invisible et poursuivre la mission. 

Espérons que le jeu soit dispo en PC VR et exploite les controllleurs qui vont bien.

----------


## Erokh

> Il est bien Hellblade en VR d'ailleurs ? J'ai fait la version classique y'a quelques mois et je me dis que l'ambiance doit être folle, mais y'a quand même pas mal de combats dans le jeu.


Perso ça a été un de mes premiers jeux en VR, et j'ai bien kiffé malgré les limitations (jeu au pad, vue 3ème personne). Faut juste savoir ce que tu cherches avec ce jeu. 
La version VR ne change en rien le gameplay. Tout ce qu'elle apporte, c'est un surplus d'ambiance. VR+son binaural, ça donne quand même quelques moments remarquables, avec la version VR. Je me vois pas avoir le quart des émotions que j'ai pu ressentir sur certains passages en flat par rapport à la VR (le passage dans le noir, le fleuve 

Pour moi, l'ambiance était LE gros point fort du jeu. Donc la VR le fait grandir à mes yeux. Si vous jouez à hellblade pour le gameplay et/ou l'histoire, la version flat sera largement suffisante.

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Le mod VR de quoi ?


ah oui... :-)

Wingman. Si quelqu'un a un retour, ça m'interesse.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> ah oui... :-)
> 
> Wingman. Si quelqu'un a un retour, ça m'interesse.


J'ai donné mon avis dans le topic dédié 




> on, j'ai enfin pu tâter le jeu après avoir finit Cyberpunk. J'ai fait les 3-4 premières missions en VR avec pad Dualsense (pad PS5) et clairement, ça change du rendu ultra pixellisé d'Ace Combat 7 sur PSVR.
> Mais je trouve le rendu de l'éclairage un poil bizarre / pas naturel et le rendu 1:1 ne m'a pas l'air assez impressionnant.
> 
> A voir, dans les prochaines missions.


Mais sinon, c'est plaisant à jouer et c'est un poil gourmand. Faut un gros GPU sinon il faudra sacrifier quelques options graphiques (ombres / nuages).

----------


## wushu_calimero

cool merci.

----------


## Darth

I expect you to die 2 vient d'etre annoncé pour cette année. Je suis sur le mobile donc j'ai pas le trailer a insérer mais bon vous êtes doué pour trouver ça sur youtube.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> I expect you to die 2 vient d'etre annoncé pour cette année. Je suis sur le mobile donc j'ai pas le trailer a insérer mais bon vous êtes doué pour trouver ça sur youtube.






Ca sent le 1vs1 tout ca !!!

----------


## 564.3

Ah cool, d'ailleurs je n'ai toujours pas fait la mission qu'ils ont ajouté après coup dans le premier « I expect you to die ».
On parlait des jeux VR attendus pour 2021, un de plus.

Un mod Skyrim VR ajoute un pouvoir type gravity gloves de HL: Alyx, et améliore aussi les intéractions mains/objets.
Je n'y avais pas beaucoup joué, mais ça me donne envie de réessayer.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ah cool, d'ailleurs je n'ai toujours pas fait la mission qu'ils ont ajouté après coup dans le premier « I expect you to die ».
> On parlait des jeux VR attendus pour 2021, un de plus.
> 
> Un mod Skyrim VR ajoute un pouvoir type gravity gloves de HL: Alyx, et améliore aussi les intéractions mains/objets.
> Je n'y avais pas beaucoup joué, mais ça me donne envie de réessayer.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIcB8KahkzE


Han !! Mais c'est excellent. Ca me motivera pour l'installer et le lancer au moins une fois. J'espère qu'il y a un équivalent pour Fallout 4 VR.

----------


## ExPanda

Yes, I expect you to die 2 !  ::lol:: 
(I expect you 2 die ? )
Par contre niveau technique ça n'a pas l'air mieux que le premier, voir pire. Quand je vois ça :

Je trouve ça assez moche, on dirait limite un des jeux à 2€ avec des assets génériques.
J'espère qu'on aura pas une version au rabais pour que ça tourne sur Quest et qu'ils vont pas faire d'efforts pour la version PC.




> Ca sent le 1vs1 tout ca !!!


Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça ?
La page du jeu a juste l'air d'en dire la même chose que pour le premier : https://iexpectyoutodie.schellgames.com/sequel/




> Ah cool, d'ailleurs je n'ai toujours pas fait la mission qu'ils ont ajouté après coup dans le premier « I expect you to die ».


Ils ont ajouté deux missions par rapport au lancement du jeu, "Seat of power" et "Operation : Death Engine".
Les deux sont assez cools.  ::):

----------


## Darth

J'ai toujours pas fini la dernière, j'ai pas encore résolu les derniers "puzzles" et comme j'ai tendance a lancer le truc après nos soirées VR qui se finissent a 00h30 après 4h de pavlov bah je suis moins efficient.

----------


## Brundle Mouche

> Ah cool, d'ailleurs je n'ai toujours pas fait la mission qu'ils ont ajouté après coup dans le premier « I expect you to die ».
> On parlait des jeux VR attendus pour 2021, un de plus.
> 
> Un mod Skyrim VR ajoute un pouvoir type gravity gloves de HL: Alyx, et améliore aussi les intéractions mains/objets.
> Je n'y avais pas beaucoup joué, mais ça me donne envie de réessayer.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIcB8KahkzE


avec ce mod on peut jeter un loup vivant dans la rivière: goty

----------


## 564.3

> avec ce mod on peut jeter un loup vivant dans la rivière: goty


Ah il m'a l'air mort, et c'est au moment où il parle de planquer les cadavres.
Mais c'est vrai que le 2e effet d'éclaboussures est bizarre, peut-être un peu trop appuyé pour un corps remonte inerte qui remonte à la surface.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dites, on joue comment en VR sur le dernier Flight Simulator ?
Quand je switch via les raccourcis ou depuis le menu VR, le jeu se ferme et puis plus rien.  ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y a un clone de Boneworks qui débarque en Q2 2021. Spa mal.

----------


## 564.3

> Dites, on joue comment en VR sur le dernier Flight Simulator ?
> Quand je switch via les raccourcis ou depuis le menu VR, le jeu se ferme et puis plus rien.


Il y a peut-être un message d'erreur concernant OpenXR quelque part.
Normalement il devrait afficher la vue miroir à la place de l'affichage normal sur le desktop, et la VR dans le casque.

Sinon ce gars avec un Vive Cosmos a du déscativer SteamVR Home pour éviter que ça déconne
https://forums.flightsimulator.com/t...-cosmos/346274

Chez moi ça a toujours été désactivé.
Et je ne suis pas sur que HTC ait des drivers natifs dans SteamVR pour la série Cosmos. Peut-être que MSFS essaie d'utiliser l'OpenXR de HTC directement et faut changer quelque chose pour qu'il passe par l'implémentation de SteamVR qui serait éventuellement moins buggée.




> Il y a un clone de Boneworks qui débarque en Q2 2021. Spa mal.


Ouais ça a l'air plutôt bien foutu vu du trailer, mais j'attends de voir dans la pratique  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Question conne, est-ce qu'il faut avoir le casque et SteamVR allumé avant de lancer Flight Simulator ? ou il faut d'abord lancer FLight Simulator et ensuite faire le switch et ça active tout seul Steam VR ?

----------


## 564.3

> Question conne, est-ce qu'il faut avoir le casque et SteamVR allumé avant de lancer Flight Simulator ? ou il faut d'abord lancer FLight Simulator et ensuite faire le switch et ça active tout seul Steam VR ?


J'ai toujours lancé SteamVR avant le jeu.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pareil, je lance d'abord SteamVR. Mais au vu des soucis pour activer la VR sur le forum du jeu, plusieurs personnes parlent de lancer le jeu puis de faire le switch, d'où ma question.

----------


## 564.3

> Pareil, je lance d'abord SteamVR. Mais au vu des soucis pour activer la VR sur le forum du jeu, plusieurs personnes parlent de lancer le jeu puis de faire le switch, d'où ma question.


Ok, j'avais raté cette discussion mais je cherchais dans la section matos.

C'est ballot, chez moi ça se lance mais j'ai une GTX 1070 qui peine un peu  ::ninja::

----------


## Metalink

Tiens je me disais qu'un jeu de foot US ça pourrait être top en VR et je vois qu'il en existe plusieurs, vous auriez des recommandations ?
Je suis déjà en train d'installer Beat the Blitz qui est gratuit (parce que c'est une pub pour Gatorade) !

Edit : même question pour le golf tiens, si vous avez des références  ::P:

----------


## Darth

> Dites, on joue comment en VR sur le dernier Flight Simulator ?
> Quand je switch via les raccourcis ou depuis le menu VR, le jeu se ferme et puis plus rien. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Il y a un clone de Boneworks qui débarque en Q2 2021. Spa mal.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvVFNdhlQ4A


C'est pas vraiment un clone, c'est fait avec le studio de boneworks, ils ont du raquer pour le moteur tout simplement.
Vu comment boneworks me foutait la gerbe avant le refund, je suis pas sur d'aimer non plus celui la.

----------


## 564.3

> Tiens je me disais qu'un jeu de foot US ça pourrait être top en VR et je vois qu'il en existe plusieurs, vous auriez des recommandations ?
> Je suis déjà en train d'installer Beat the Blitz qui est gratuit (parce que c'est une pub pour Gatorade) !
> 
> Edit : même question pour le golf tiens, si vous avez des références


J'ai essayé qu'un jeu de mini-golf il y a longtemps, qui faisait le job mais j'aurais bien aimé du vrai golf
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...__VR_Minigolf/

Sinon il y a des jeux avec du bowling ou de la fête foraine.
Pareil, ça pourrait être mieux mais c'est déjà pas mal. Il y en a eu d'autres dans le genre depuis.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...erhead_Arcade/

Note: quand je cherche bowling VR il me sort iRacing dans le top… y en a qui ne savent pas conduire et utilisent d'autres stratégies pour passer la ligne d'arrivée devant, visiblement. Attention à ne pas faire partie des quilles dans le premier virage.

----------


## eeepc35

Le platformer 3D "Ven, a Vr adventure" est dispo sur Viveport Infnity.

----------


## Maalak

Ah, ça pourrait m'intéresser. C'est un peu le même système de jeu que Moss ?

----------


## Ghost Line

Bon, j'ai testé FS2020 en VR avec mon Pimax 8kx et ma machine de guerre (Geforce 3090 + TR 3970x + 64Go de RAM, tout en NVMe) ... c'est beau, voire très beau, mais faut pas s'attendre à 25 images par seconde par contre, même avec les paramètres proposés par le jeu ^^' ... vivement les Geforce 4090  ::trollface::

----------


## 564.3

> Bon, j'ai testé FS2020 en VR avec mon Pimax 8kx et ma machine de guerre (Geforce 3090 + TR 3970x + 64Go de RAM, tout en NVMe) ... c'est beau, voire très beau, mais faut pas s'attendre à 25 images par seconde par contre, même avec les paramètres proposés par le jeu ^^' ... vivement les Geforce 4090


Selon les avions et l'environnement, il y a de gros écarts de perf. Vaut mieux pas mal baisser la cible de rendu coté driver, et le FOV sur un Pimax.
J'avais posté quelques mesures normalement reproductibles dans la discussion sur les simu de vol civil
https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=13230550
C'était avec le motion smoothing actif, et il y a quelques effets de seuil de reprojection je crois.

----------


## Ghost Line

> Selon les avions et l'environnement, il y a de gros écarts de perf. Vaut mieux pas mal baisser la cible de rendu coté driver, et le FOV sur un Pimax.
> J'avais posté quelques mesures normalement reproductibles dans la discussion sur les simu de vol civil
> https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=13230550
> C'était avec le motion smoothing actif, et il y a quelques effets de seuil de reprojection je crois.


Top ! Je vais tester ça, merci !

----------


## leeoneil

Hello, je découvre à peine la VR, et il y a un type de jeu que j'aimerais trouver, je ne sais pas si ça existe.
Un espèce de mix entre un tex murphy (épisodes 3d) et un escape game (dans la vraie vie).
Un jeu d'enquête où on pourrait fouiller les pièces pour de vrai, pousser les bouquins, se pencher et voir l'indice planqué sous la table...
ça existe ce genre de jeu ?

----------


## Oyooh

> Hello, je découvre à peine la VR, et il y a un type de jeu que j'aimerais trouver, je ne sais pas si ça existe.
> Un espèce de mix entre un tex murphy (épisodes 3d) et un escape game (dans la vraie vie).
> Un jeu d'enquête où on pourrait fouiller les pièces pour de vrai, pousser les bouquins, se pencher et voir l'indice planqué sous la table...
> ça existe ce genre de jeu ?


Il me semble qu'un Tex Murphy en VR était justement annoncé pendant un temps, je ne sais pas où ça en est.
Edit: A priori, c'est silence radio depuis 2018 :/
THE POISONED PAWN


Dans le délire escape game uniquement il y a bien "I expect you to die", cité quelque messages avant, qui est court, mais très cool.

Edit: Sinon, Rockstar a sorti il y a 3 ans une version light de L.A noir. Mais le portage n'était pas top.

----------


## ExPanda

I expect you to die est très bon, mais c'est un jeu d'énigmes, pas un jeu d'enquête, et il est statique, on est assis à un poste fixe pour chaque mission.
Le côté agent secret c'est uniquement pour l'ambiance.

----------


## 564.3

Il y a pas mal d'escape room où on doit fouiller une ou plusieurs pièces et résoudre des puzzles, certains sont gratos.
J'en ai fait quelques un il y a longtemps, mais je ne maitrise pas bien le sujet.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Top ! Je vais tester ça, merci !


Il n'y avait pas beaucoup d'infos dans message, c'est plutôt des mesures de référence avec mon matos.
Pour avoir des détails techniques pour le paramétrage, faut plutôt aller voir les forums MSFS, notamment les messages de CptLucky8 qui a bien creusé le sujet:
https://forums.flightsimulator.com/t...steamvr/321913
Mais il n'a qu'un Index et un Reverb G2. Pas mal d'infos sont utiles dans tous les cas, et peut-être d'autres ont donné des trucs spécifiques aux Pimax.

----------


## jujupatate

> Hello, je découvre à peine la VR, et il y a un type de jeu que j'aimerais trouver, je ne sais pas si ça existe.
> Un espèce de mix entre un tex murphy (épisodes 3d) et un escape game (dans la vraie vie).
> Un jeu d'enquête où on pourrait fouiller les pièces pour de vrai, pousser les bouquins, se pencher et voir l'indice planqué sous la table...
> ça existe ce genre de jeu ?


Abode, A-escape VR, Belko VR, Escape Bloody Mary sont des escape games plutôt recommandés.
Mais pas d'enquête à résoudre ni de fil conducteur, faut juste sortir.
LA Noire a eu une adaptation VR plutôt réussie, mais là pas d'escape game.  ::P:

----------


## Oyooh

Sinon, il existe quelques maps Escape Games, pour Half life Alyx.
*Escape Room: The Office*

----------


## eeepc35

> Ah, ça pourrait m'intéresser. C'est un peu le même système de jeu que Moss ?


oui

----------


## Maalak

Cool, je le mets alors en surveillance en attendant les tests.  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bon, j'ai testé FS2020 en VR avec mon Pimax 8kx et ma machine de guerre (Geforce 3090 + TR 3970x + 64Go de RAM, tout en NVMe) ... c'est beau, voire très beau, mais faut pas s'attendre à 25 images par seconde par contre, même avec les paramètres proposés par le jeu ^^' ... vivement les Geforce 4090


Tu as combien de fps avec ta config ? J'ai enfin pu lancer FS2020 en VR.
En fait, il fallait que je lance le jeu sur écran classique. Ce dernier va automatiquement lancer SteamVR mais ce dernier ne se mettra pas en Cinema Mode. Ensuite, faire le switch depuis le jeu pour basculer en VR.

Par contre, les performances sont horribles. D'ailleurs, le jeu m'a mis tout en LOW et je ne dépasse pas les 15 fps. FS2020 est installé sur SSD NvMe sur un i7 9700k, 32 Go et RTX 3090.
Là, je coince. La différence, c'est que je joue avec un HTC Vive Cosmos Elite en mode sans fil. Une partie du CPU est bouffé par la compression du sans fil (3-5 % je crois, à revérifier).

----------


## Maalak

Et en filaire, ça donne quoi ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Alors je veux bien si c'était assez simple à mettre en place à la Quest. Mais, là, je n'ai juste pas envie, de démonter le straps et le module sans fil puis de le remettre.  ::sad::

----------


## ExPanda

> Geforce 3090 + TR 3970x + 64Go de RAM, tout en NVMe [...] 25 images par seconde





> 15 fps [...] sur un i7 9700k, 32 Go et RTX 3090


Et ben, le jeu ne sera jouable que dans deux générations de matos quoi...

----------


## 564.3

> Et ben, le jeu ne sera jouable que dans deux générations de matos quoi...


C'est beau et gourmand (y a pas de miracle), mais il y a aussi des pbs à divers niveaux.
Parfois c'est le grand écart d'un ordi à l'autre, y compris coté bugs/crashs. Entre le matos, l'OS, les drivers, les options du jeu, les pbs coté serveur, etc.
Avec ma GTX 1070 je tiens bien les 30fps après un peu de tuning et des conditions bien sélectionnées. Mais j'ai fait un tours à Tokyo en Blériot XI (ok, c'est tricher), et ça tenait bien aussi.
J'attends le prochain patch de SteamVR (reprojection fixée à 2/3) pour refaire des tests.

Normalement cet été ça passera à DirectX 12 qui lèvera quelques problèmes d'utilisation des ressources.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Et ben, le jeu ne sera jouable que dans deux générations de matos quoi...


Certains joueurs arrivent à avoir du 30 voir 45 fps en VR avec une RTX 3090. RIen que ça, ça pourrait me suffire largement. Je ferai un test en sacrifiant la résolution.

----------


## 564.3

> Certains joueurs arrivent à avoir du 30 voir 45 fps en VR avec une RTX 3090. RIen que ça, ça pourrait me suffire largement. Je ferai un test en sacrifiant la résolution.


Ouais faut tout sacrifier, y compris un poulet selon les rites adaptés pour éviter les bugs  ::ninja:: 

À un moment j'avais fait un test en désactivant même le rendu atmosphérique (nuages & co) via le mode dev.
Ça fait gagner pas mal de FPS, mais à un moment faut savoir arrêter le massacre sinon on fini comme ça  :Cryb:

----------


## 564.3

Ça y est, la distribution d'applis/jeux hors curation Oculus Store est possible pour le Quest via un système qu'ils ont appelé "App Lab"
https://www.roadtovr.com/oculus-app-...-distribution/

Un peu comme les betas fermées sur Steam, application non listée et possibilité de distribuer des clés (gratuites ou payantes) ou un accès libre pour ceux qui ont le lien. SideQuest a intégré ce système dans sa boutique, plus besoin de sideloading.

Renforcement des contraintes pour activer le mode développeur du Quest dans 3, 2, 1…
Enfin je ne m'en fais pas trop, ça ne sera jamais vraiment verrouillé, c'est aussi dans leur intérêt que pas mal de monde puisse se lancer dans le dev sur Quest.

Dans ce mode de publication, les devs peuvent utiliser quasi toutes les fonctions de l'Oculus Store (mise à jour & co).
Et Facebook garde un œil sur toute la distribution à destination du Quest. Même si je suppose qu'ils récupéraient déjà de la télémétrie sur tout ce qui tourne, ça sera plus clean là.

Tant qu'on y est, Facebook Messenger est en train de sortir en version Quest:
https://uploadvr.com/facebook-messenger-oculus-quest-2/
Jamais utilisé, mais il y en a peut-être qui seront contents.

----------


## leeoneil

> Abode, A-escape VR, Belko VR, Escape Bloody Mary sont des escape games plutôt recommandés.
> Mais pas d'enquête à résoudre ni de fil conducteur, faut juste sortir.
> LA Noire a eu une adaptation VR plutôt réussie, mais là pas d'escape game.





> Sinon, il existe quelques maps Escape Games, pour Half life Alyx.
> *Escape Room: The Office*


Merci pour les idées, j'ai pas mal de pistes à explorer !
LA noire je l'ai fait sur PC, j'ai encore bien l'histoire en tête donc je vais éviter, mais le reste semble pas mal !

Le top du top serait que le Tex Murphy sorte un jour, c'est pile poil ce que j'attends en fait, je ne savais pas qu'il était en développement ! Merci pour l'info !

----------


## Hem

Question par rapport à votre utilisation : est-ce que vous jouez pieds nus?

Perso j'ai les pieds en compote si je fais une session de plusieurs heures. Pourtant je fais rien de fou, je joue juste en roomscale en m'orientant physiquement.

La prochaine fois j'enfile des baskets avant de jouer.

----------


## Erokh

Y'a 2 choses qui rentrent en compte dans ta douleur, je pense:
- le manque d'habitude
- le fait de pietiner plus que marcher

Pour moi, ça peut être inconfortable, oui. Mais je m'en rends compte que pendant les temps morts. Le reste du temps, l'immersion me fait zapper.

Essaye d'inclure de petits déplacements, en plus des changements d'orientation, ça devrait régie l'inconfort.

----------


## Qiou87

Même problème que les coiffeurs ou autres professions où tu es debout et tu piétines sur place, ça te flingue la circulation...

J’ai une question: quelqu’un joue encore à *SW Squadrons* en VR? J’ai retenté hier et au G2 avec ma 2070S c’était injouable même en détails moyens. Ça me paraissait bizarre vu que dans le Rift S j’y jouais avec 140% de supersampling et c’était fluide... des conseils?

J’ai pris *Walking Dead* sinon à la faveur des soldes, j’aime beaucoup jusqu’ici. Et en prime je teste les manettes du G2 qui sont pas si mal, mais plus lourdes et moins confortables que celles du Rift. Pas trop de souci de tracking avec elles, juste une fois en 2h c’était tolérable. A côté de ça le jeu a une belle atmosphère et j’apprécie la superbe lisibilité du texte pour tout les petits trucs à lire dans le jeu.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Question par rapport à votre utilisation : est-ce que vous jouez pieds nus?
> 
> Perso j'ai les pieds en compote si je fais une session de plusieurs heures. Pourtant je fais rien de fou, je joue juste en roomscale en m'orientant physiquement.
> 
> La prochaine fois j'enfile des baskets avant de jouer.


Ahaha, les jeux roomscale sur PSVR, c'est encore pire. Sur le dernier Hitman au PSVR, mes jambes sont en compote total. Tellement, je peux pas bouger. Si je bouge, le tracking merde ou tu es dans une situation inconfortable en jeu.

Par contre, pour les jeux PC VR Roomscale, et principalement les jeux de tir, je me déplace un peu, et surtout je m'accroupis voir m'allonge au sol. Et ça change tout. 
Sinon, je joue parfois pied nu, parfois avec mes baskets, parfois avec mes tongs.

----------


## jujupatate

Ça me le fait surtout sur des jeux "statiques" genre Beat Saber ou Ragnarock (ACHETAY LE C'EST FRANCAIS§§§).
Pourtant je suis debout mais en mouvement quasi toute la journée au taf.

C'est comme le dit Qiou lié à la circulation.

----------


## Kaede

> Question par rapport à votre utilisation : est-ce que vous jouez pieds nus?


Le sol est trop froid chez moi pour ça (surtout que j'ai les pieds assez sensibles à ça), sauf en grosses chaussettes peut-être et encore. Bref, non pas en cette saison  ::):

----------


## Erokh

Et comme je dis, faut essayer de faire plus de pas, pour activer plus le retour veineux depuis la plante des pieds (ça a un nom spécifique mais je m'en rappelle plus).

Sinon ptete sautiller sur place pendant genre 1 minute tous les quarts d'heure?

----------


## 564.3

> J’ai une question: quelqu’un joue encore à *SW Squadrons* en VR? J’ai retenté hier et au G2 avec ma 2070S c’était injouable même en détails moyens. Ça me paraissait bizarre vu que dans le Rift S j’y jouais avec 140% de supersampling et c’était fluide... des conseils?


J'y ai rejoué après le patch qui permet au moteur du jeu de tourner à plus de 60fps, mais de toute façon je suis quasi tout le temps en reprojection même en mettant tout au plancher. Il est vachement gourmand en fait.

Sinon je suis quasi toujours en sandales chez moi, et les pieds ça va.
Pour les jeux debout assez statiques, typiquement je fatigue au bout de quelques heures et j'alterne avec un jeu d'action.
Mais les soirées Pavlov de 4h ne posent pas de problèmes, on bouge suffisamment tout le temps.

----------


## Maalak

Pas de soucis relevés sur SWQ pour mon Q2, non.
Après, je n'ai pas beaucoup joué, peut-être cela se déclenchera-t-il plus tard, va savoir, mais rien ne l'indique pour le moment.

Concernant le position de jeu, je n'ai pas trop la place de beaucoup bouger, donc je me retrouve assez souvent dans la position du piétinement, mais je joue toujours avec mes pantoufles aux pieds, a fortiori en saison froide comme en ce moment.  ::P: 
Pas trop de soucis relevés dans la circulation sanguine des pieds. En revanche, j'ai vite le bas du dos détruit si je reste trop statique, donc je me force à bouger (pas nécessairement beaucoup, les gauche-droite-accroupi de Beat Saber sont tout à fait suffisants, par exemple).

----------


## Hem

> J’ai pris *Walking Dead* sinon à la faveur des soldes, j’aime beaucoup jusqu’ici. Et en prime je teste les manettes du G2 qui sont pas si mal, mais plus lourdes et moins confortables que celles du Rift. Pas trop de souci de tracking avec elles, juste une fois en 2h c’était tolérable. A côté de ça le jeu a une belle atmosphère et j’apprécie la superbe lisibilité du texte pour tout les petits trucs à lire dans le jeu.


Je connaissais pas ce jeu  ::o: 
Pour l'instant (1h30) c'est pas mal du tout. Graphiquement ça marche bien et le gameplay assez lent est parfait pour la VR. Se balader avec un revolver dans une main un couteau dans l'autre  ::o:  et approcher les zombies doucement mais sûrement... perso je suis à fond dedans.

Y'a quelques approximation niveau gameplay mais je suppose que ça va s'arranger avec un peu de pratiques. La manette du G2 échappe pas au gros défaut sur les jeux qui se basent sur le fait de maintenir une gâchette pour tenir les objets : t'appuies forcément sur les gâchettes sans faire exprès pour pouvoir tenir la manette correctement.
Sur Walking Dead ça pardonne pas, tu te mets à lancer tes armes dans tout les sens et si tu t'en rends pas compte tu les perds  ::XD:: .

Le système d'inventaire flottant autour de toi c'est pas une mauvaise idée en soit mais là on est dans l'exemple où y'en a trop. Trop pour un jeu où tu ramasses plein d'objet, où t'ouvres des tiroirs et où t'utilises tes mains pour te déplacer en tout cas.

----------


## Qiou87

> Le système d'inventaire flottant autour de toi c'est pas une mauvaise idée en soit mais là on est dans l'exemple où y'en a trop. Trop pour un jeu où tu ramasses plein d'objet, où t'ouvres des tiroirs et où t'utilises tes mains pour te déplacer en tout cas.


Ouais, c'est ma seule critique jusqu'ici, ce truc d'attraper ta lampe au lieu du couteau, ou ton flingue au lieu du carnet de bord, c'est moyen. Tant que t'es dans un gameplay lent et calculé ça passe, mais en situation d'urgence c'est pas ouf, et bien mieux géré dans Alyx.

----------


## Maalak

C'est bien quand même de voir Qiou jouer enfin à autre chose en VR qu'un simulateur.
Peut-être qu'un jour il osera même essayer enfin une démo de Beat Saber.  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

> C'est bien quand même de voir Qiou jouer enfin à autre chose en VR qu'un simulateur.
> Peut-être qu'un jour il osera même essayer enfin une démo de Beat Saber.


Je suis passé à 2 doigts d'acheter Pistol Whip avant de prendre Walking Dead à la place. Ca t'aurait rassuré?  ::lol::

----------


## Maalak

C'est pas vraiment le même genre de jeu que BS, mais c'est bien quand même que tu t'ouvres à d'autres genres pour essayer autre chose que la simu, même s'il sera normal que ça reste ton dada préféré.  ::P:

----------


## Hem

Vous aviez combien de vram ceux qui ont fait Half Life : Alyx ?

Ma 2070 Super a 8Go et je pense que c'est pour ça que le jeu arrête pas de crash sur des chargements. Régulièrement j'ai aussi des textures qui ne se chargent pas entièrement.
En dehors de ça le jeu tourne très bien, j'ai pas ressenti de baisse de framerate ni rien. Mais bon c'est pas agréable de pas pouvoir jouer sans être éjecté toutes les 30minutes.

SteamVR tout seul consomme entre 3 et 5Go de vram. Je sais pas si c'est normal, je suppose qu'il les consomme pas vraiment mais qu'il les "reserve" pour les jeux.


En dehors de ça quel jeu... le plus surprenant c'est qu'en dehors des interactions VR, le jeu fait rien de fou. Le même jeu à la souris serait complètement inintéressant.
Ca promet pour les futurs jeux de ce calibre, la marge de progression est immense.

----------


## jujupatate

J'ai une 1080 8go et un Rift CV1 et j'ai pas eu de crash, par contre je l'avais transféré sur SSD assez vite car les temps de chargements étaient trop longs sur HDD classique.

----------


## Qiou87

Pareil, je l’ai fini sur ma RTX2070S et j’ai pas spécialement eu de crash. Ca vient d’ailleurs a coup sûr.

----------


## Kaede

Je l'ai joué du début à la fin, avec 4Go de RAM (R9 Fury). Aucun plantage et je n'ai pas de souvenirs de problèmes particuliers avec les textures.

----------


## Darth

Aucun soucis avec la 2070 super et un rift s sur alyx tout a fond.

----------


## 564.3

Faut se méfier de HL:Alyx, y a du rendu adaptatif. De toute façon le jeu va exploiter le GPU au mieux, on choisi surtout entre certains effets et la taille de la cible de rendu.
Peut-être qu'un truc déconne dans le cas de Hem.

----------


## reneyvane

> Aucun soucis avec la 2070 super et un rift s sur alyx tout a fond.


J'ai aussi une RTX2070Super 8 go / 16 go ram / I7 9700 et un casque VR Acer AH-101 et pas un seul ralentissement avec les réglages à fond.

----------


## Oyooh

> Vous aviez combien de vram ceux qui ont fait Half Life : Alyx ?
> 
> Ma 2070 Super a 8Go et je pense que c'est pour ça que le jeu arrête pas de crash sur des chargements. Régulièrement j'ai aussi des textures qui ne se chargent pas entièrement.
> En dehors de ça le jeu tourne très bien, j'ai pas ressenti de baisse de framerate ni rien. Mais bon c'est pas agréable de pas pouvoir jouer sans être éjecté toutes les 30minutes.
> 
> SteamVR tout seul consomme entre 3 et 5Go de vram. Je sais pas si c'est normal, je suppose qu'il les consomme pas vraiment mais qu'il les "reserve" pour les jeux.


Je l'ai aussi terminé sans soucis avec une GTX1080. Les seuls crashs que j'ai eu étaient plus dû à mon CPU (un I5 à l'époque), lorsque je faisais le couillon avec le moteur physique (trimballer une vingtaines d'objets en même temps dans un cageot).

Par contre, j'ai déjà constaté des bugs graphiques avec certains mods, qui venaient de l'utilisation de Vulkan.
Tu as tenté de passer le jeu sous DirectX? Dans le cas des mods, ça résolvait le problème.

----------


## Hem

Le jeu est déjà sous directx.
Je tente l'installation de SteamVR et WMR for SteamVR en beta et un reboot du pc au cas où mais j'y crois pas trop.

Pas mal de monde a l'air d'avoir le même type de problème sur Halyx (surtout avec un Reverb G2).

Surprenant que je sois le seul ici par contre, je me retrouve quand même souvent avec des textures en très basse résolution. Dans les environnement fermés ça va mais dès que c'est ouvert ça saute aux yeux.
Je me suis vraiment énervé sur le passage devant la distillerie, non seulement c'était moche mais en plus le jeu crashait dès que je mourrais  ::XD:: .

Sur d'autres jeux j'ai pas vu de soucis mais j'ai testé que Orbus et Walking Dead pour l'instant. 

Je recommande pas du tout OrbusVR au passage. Le gameplay est vraiment pas terrible même si y'a de bonnes idée (j'ai bien kiffé le Barde). Y'a un feeling étrange entre la liberté de la VR et les limitations d'un jeu avec des règles de mmo à l'ancienne genre Everquest.
Avec un gros lag (serveur US oblige) par dessus ça arrange rien. 

Le côté MMO est très sympas en revanche, j'aimerais bien retrouvé cette ambiance dans un autre jeu.

Edit: Bon bah ce coup ci ça a fait freeze mon pc tout entier  ::XD::  . Je dois pas être très loin de la fin du jeu (j'ai passé le zoo), donc je vais pas me prendre la tête plus amplement.

Au passage la distillerie c'etait très sympas. J'ai beaucoup aimé que Jeff soit à 100% prévisible et qu'on puisse le contrôler comme on veut avec tout de même une petite dose de stress quand tu fais du bruit sans faire exprès.

Très content que le jeu ne joue pas sur le côté horrifique alors que c'est tellement facile de nous faire flipper en VR. Hormis un jumpscare à la con avec des mannequins (un easter egg?) le truc qui m'a le plus fait peur c'est mon chat qui se tapait des sprints sur mes pieds...
Il a failli me faire faire une crise cardiaque.

----------


## eeepc35

Half Life est bugué, pas qu'un peu, y compris les sauvegardes corrompues et la, t'es bon pour recommencer.

----------


## babarti

Bizarre pour les crashes sur Alyx. Perso sur une 2060 Mobile avec 6Go, en Virtual Desktop + Quest 2 j'ai pas eu de soucis (proc AMD 4800H et 32Go de RAM, sur un ssd nvme).

Juste vers le dernier quart du jeu, parfois les chargements foiraient un poil mais rien de bien méchant, suffisait que j'appuie sur un bouton des touch pour que ça se réveille.

Pas eu de bug notable ni de sauvegarde corrompue de mon côté (coup de bol du coup ?).

----------


## Zapp le Grand

OUIIIIIII, j'ai buté Jef.

OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIII enfin débarassé, je sens que le reste du jeu va être une promenade de santé. La première rencontre avec les gambettes, est absolument géniale. Entre la musique l'ambiance, et le gameplay pour les abattre, c'est génial. Génial. J'adore ce jeu (Half Life alyx hein)

----------


## ExPanda

Alors...

1) Y'a un topic Alyx.
2) Spoiler !
3) Espèce de monstre !  :Emo: 
4) Ah, tu t'y es enfin remis !  ::P:

----------


## Qiou87

> OUIIIIIII, j'ai buté Jef.
> 
> OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIII enfin débarassé, je sens que le reste du jeu va être une promenade de santé. La première rencontre avec les gambettes, est absolument géniale. Entre la musique l'ambiance, et le gameplay pour les abattre, c'est génial. Génial. J'adore ce jeu (Half Life alyx hein)


Ah on peut le buter? Moi j'ai tellement pas aimé son côté sac à PV que je l'ai fuit et évité (oui, en VR je suis un gros lâche). Maintenant que tu le dis j'ai eu le succès de l'avoir évité, donc on peut effectivement le tuer.

----------


## Metalink

J'imagine qu'il suffit d'activé la benne à ordure une fois qu'il est dedans ? Je l'ai pas fait, ça sera pour la prochaine fois  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

> J'imagine qu'il suffit d'activé la benne à ordure une fois qu'il est dedans ? Je l'ai pas fait, ça sera pour la prochaine fois


C'est ça.
Une fois qu'il est dedans t'en as fini avec lui de toute façon, et y'a deux succès différents en fonction de ton choix.

Bon et donc Zapp, cet ascenseur ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> C'est ça.
> Une fois qu'il est dedans t'en as fini avec lui de toute façon, et y'a deux succès différents en fonction de ton choix.
> 
> Bon et donc Zapp, cet ascenseur ?


Putain jai du essayé pendant 20min de sortir avant qu'il ne rentre, je me faisais buter instantanément, avant de me rappeler qu'on pouvait se boucher la bouche pour eviter de tousser.

C'est assez dingue la cinématographie de tout ce passage bordel. Par contre, non franchement maintenant, j'ai juste l'impression de jouer à Serious Sam, plus rien ne me fait flipper...Je vais peut être pouvoir relancer Saints and Sinners dites donc...

----------


## Hem

Pareil, après la distillerie le jeu change de tournure et tu te prends pour le doom guy.

Par contre Jeff ça me semblait tellement évident qu'on pouvait pas le tuer que j'ai même pas essayé  ::XD:: 

De toutes façons passé les premières minutes il etait gentil comme tout Jeff, il aurait pas fait de mal à une mouche.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par contre petite note négative sur la fin du jeu (je persiste malgré les crashs).

Le jeu est irréprochable sur se maniabilité tout du long et à la fin on se tape 2 passages extrêmement relou et pas du tout ergonomique... la tourelle et les boules vertes

Franchement j'ai pas compris. J'espère que c'est fini après ça.

----------


## Fabiolo

> ...Je vais peut être pouvoir relancer Saints and Sinners dites donc...


Bon après SAS, il fait pas vraiment flipper en mode peur, il fait juste hyper stresser de te faire coincer et de perdre tout ton loot.

Enfin quoique les longs couloirs obscurs du lycée sont quant même un peu flippant

----------


## ExPanda

> Putain jai du essayé pendant 20min de sortir avant qu'il ne rentre, je me faisais buter instantanément, avant de me rappeler qu'on pouvait se boucher la bouche pour eviter de tousser.
> 
> C'est assez dingue la cinématographie de tout ce passage bordel. Par contre, non franchement maintenant, j'ai juste l'impression de jouer à Serious Sam, plus rien ne me fait flipper...Je vais peut être pouvoir relancer Saints and Sinners dites donc...


J'avais aussi trouvé ce passage assez ouf. Tout simple au final, puisqu'on a pas grand chose à faire, mais sacrément efficace.




> Par contre petite note négative sur la fin du jeu (je persiste malgré les crashs).
> 
> Le jeu est irréprochable sur se maniabilité tout du long et à la fin on se tape 2 passages extrêmement relou et pas du tout ergonomique... la tourelle et les boules vertes
> 
> Franchement j'ai pas compris. J'espère que c'est fini après ça.


Pareil pour la tourelle, même avec le suivi de l'Index j'ai trouvé ça foireux.
Si t'as stoppé après les boules vertes t'as pratiquement fini le jeu, oui.

----------


## RUPPY

Il y a un Bundle VR chez Fanatical. Il y a des jeux qui valent le coup ?

----------


## Kaede

Les Dick Wilde sont des jeux façon "shooting galleries", très classique mais ça se laisse jouer. Les autres j'ai pas joué alors je ne peux pas dire. Voir les évals Steam, mais plusieurs autres ont bonne presse voire très bonne presse.

----------


## madpenguin

> Il y a un Bundle VR chez Fanatical. Il y a des jeux qui valent le coup ?


J'en ai justement pris quelques-uns du bundle. J'ai testé très très vite fait (en gros le tuto quoi) Eagle Flight (assez chiant à lancer, car Ubi oblige il lance Ubi Connect par-dessus SteamVR, donc obligé de retirer le casque au premier lancement pour valider les identifiants etc), qui a l'air mignon et plutôt pas trop mal foutu (bon, si vous connaissez bien Paris il y a des trucs qui vont vous faire bizarre  ::P: ), et Swords of Gargantua qui demande peut être un peu plus de bouteille : il y a plus de contrôles à gérer, et il faut vraiment une place correcte en roomscale (logique pour du combat à l'épée assez nerveux). Ha, et il est aussi assez chiant à lancer la première fois à cause d'un bug (il faut supprimer un répertoire qu'il créée automatiquement à l'installation dans AppData, sinon il reste bloqué avant le menu principal).
J'ai lu des bons retours sur les Abode (escape-games), mais pas encore eu le temps de tester, j'avais envie de changer un peu de style après avoir passé pas mal de temps ce week-end sur I Expect You To Die.

----------


## Maalak

Pour changer, j'ai un peu regardé ce qu'il y avait de proposé sur Sidequest, et il faut quand même bien avouer qu'il y a énormément de choses qui semblent bien pourries que l'on préfère tenir éloignées de son casque, mais aussi quelques produits intéressants (portages des Dooms pour ceux qui aiment le genre par exemple).
J'ai repéré le jeu Warplanes: WW1 Fighters qui semble plutôt bien réalisé si on prend en compte le fait que ce n'est qu'une puce mobile qui fait tourner le bouzin. J'ai rapidement essayé, ça a un petit air du vieux Red Baron qui n'est pas désagréable, ce jeu aurait bien sa place dans la boutique officielle Oculus.

J'ai aussi trouvé une étrangeté, un jeu de donjons qui a de très bonnes évaluations, mais je trouve le parti-pris graphique tellement horrible que je l'aurais plutôt casé dans les jeux à tenir éloignés. De fait, je n'ai même pas osé l'installer, et m'en viens ici pour vous demander si certains d'entre vous l'ont essayé et s'il est vraiment bien une fois le choc graphique passé, ou si ses bonnes notes viennent plutôt d'avis bidons ?

----------


## Darth

Sur la vidéo c'est pas plus moche que minecraft et les effets de lumières sont sympa.

----------


## Maalak

Mais je trouve Minecraft très moche, moi.  :Emo:

----------


## 564.3

> Mais je trouve Minecraft très moche, moi.


Faut jouer à la version RTX  ::ninja:: 

Sinon j'ai passé 1-2h sur la version alpha d'Ancient Dungeon (toujours dispo sur itch.io), et j'ai trouvé que c'était plutôt une bonne base de rogue-lite.
Mais je suis du genre à passer des heures sur Gorilla Tag (lien SideQuest), ou à jouer à Nethack ou Dwarf Fortress sans tileset. En gros, pas trop sensible à l'aspect graphique du moment que c'est lisible et le fond est intéressant.

----------


## Darth

C'est juste que ta cg s'étouffe sur plus complexe que dwarf fortress ? :D

----------


## 564.3

> C'est juste que ta cg s'étouffe sur plus complexe que dwarf fortress ? :D


En tous cas elle ne ferait pas tourner Minecraft RTX  :Emo: 

Pour monter ce qu'elle est capable de faire, quelques clips de ma session de Gorilla Tag dimanche. Je suis plutôt mutique, mais y en a qui font l'ambiance.
Quelques timestamps en description sur YT, mais c'est moins de 5min. Le plus marquant est le gars qui fait tomber un panier dans ses escaliers à 01:18

----------


## Maalak

Je ne comprends même pas l'intérêt du truc.  ::O:

----------


## ExPanda

> J'ai aussi trouvé une étrangeté, un jeu de donjons qui a de très bonnes évaluations, mais je trouve le parti-pris graphique tellement horrible que je l'aurais plutôt casé dans les jeux à tenir éloignés. De fait, je n'ai même pas osé l'installer, et m'en viens ici pour vous demander si certains d'entre vous l'ont essayé et s'il est vraiment bien une fois le choc graphique passé, ou si ses bonnes notes viennent plutôt d'avis bidons ?





> Mais je trouve Minecraft très moche, moi.





> Je ne comprends même pas l'intérêt du truc.


Il va peut-être falloir commencer à évaluer les jeux sur autre chose que leur aspect hein.  ::happy2::

----------


## Maalak

Ah, mais pour le truc de gorilles, il est très moche, effectivement, mais je ne parlais même pas de ça, mais juste que je ne comprends juste pas l'intérêt au sens propre.
C'est quoi l'idée ? Juste courir bêtement dans une arène en VR en faisant des roulades et en grimpant aux branches ?

----------


## nodulle

Je dirais le même que d'aller se promener dans un parc. Il ne faut pas toujours vouloir voir un intérêt pertinent à une expérience/jeu.  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

> Juste courir bêtement dans une arène en VR en faisant des roulades et en grimpant aux branches ?


Ben déjà ça pour certains c'est pas mal, ça fait une expérience qui change. Sinon il parait qu'il y a un jeu type tag derrière. Même si c'est pas ma came.

Mais souvenez-vous de ça :


Marcher sur une planche en hauteur et se jeter dans le vide.
15€
Et ça a visiblement bien marché, parce que ça fait une expérience nouvelle. Maintenant, avec tout ce qu'on a déjà vu en VR, ça me donnerait l'impression de jeter mon argent, mais il y a quelques années, j'aurais payé pour ne faire ne serait-ce qu'un tour de ce truc !

Edit : Et en vrai, si c'était une expérience gratuite ou à un 1€, je tenterais le coup avec une vraie planche, et des potes qui ont le vertige.  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Ah, mais pour le truc de gorilles, il est très moche, effectivement, mais je ne parlais même pas de ça, mais juste que je ne comprends juste pas l'intérêt au sens propre.
> C'est quoi l'idée ? Juste courir bêtement dans une arène en VR en faisant des roulades et en grimpant aux branches ?


Ouais, ça change de courir bêtement dans une arène en se tirant dessus. L'ambiance est en général plutôt cool, ça fait un moment de détente aussi.
Il faut maitriser une technique de "parkour" assez physique et spécifique à la VR. Le jeu aurait beaucoup moins d'intérêt sur écran, même si on peut faire plus ou moins la même chose en appuyant sur des boutons pour déclencher des animations.

En gros ceux qui ont une texture de "lave" doivent toucher les autres pour les contaminer. Il y aura probablement d'autres modes de jeu que "infecté".
J'aimerais bien un mode course à checkpoint par exemple, mais d'autres jeux du genre le font déjà.

----------


## Maalak

Ok, d'accord, donc il y a quand même un objectif, aussi simple soit-il, ça va alors.
C'était juste si on était bêtement posé dans une fosse sans réel objectif que ça me paraissait quand même bizarre comme occupation.

Bon, j'essaierai le truc du donjon, ça devrait être plus intéressant que ce que l'aspect laisse penser au vu des retours. Peut-être une bonne surprise, qui sait.  ::):

----------


## Metalink

J'ai aussi passé quelques minutes sur Sidequest, j'ai vu que suite à la fermeture du studio Tiltbrush était passé opensource et qu'une version gratuite était dispo !
Ca s'appelle OpenBrush et je suis trop pressé de tester (ça a l'air dispo pour PC et pour Quest)  ::):

----------


## Maalak

> Bon, j'essaierai le truc du donjon, ça devrait être plus intéressant que ce que l'aspect laisse penser au vu des retours. Peut-être une bonne surprise, qui sait.


Essai fait, c'est sympa en fait oui. J'ai pu finalement très facilement faire abstraction des graphismes.
Le mode de déplacement est le même qu'Asgard's Wrath, donc là-dessus je suis en terrain connu. Après, niveau interaction, c'est quand même bien plus simpliste, mais je découvre tout juste, donc il est fort probable que je découvrirai d'autres possibilités au fur et à mesure que je comprendrai mieux le jeu.  ::): 
Et puis comme c'est du quest, c'est jouable en 100% mobile, ce qui est toujours un plus.

----------


## Maalak

Bonne promo sur Moss en ce moment sur Steam pour ceux qui se lancent dans la VR et pourraient donc s'émerveiller devant un jeu de plate-forme sympathique et très bien réalisé même si un peu court.  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Ah ouais, foncez !

----------


## cybercouf

C'est comment le game play ? On contrôle la souris façon jeu de platforme, ou juste la boule bleu qui dit avec quoi interagir ?

----------


## ExPanda

On contrôle la souris comme un jeu de plateformes classique, ET on a parfois des interactions avec la boule bleue en même temps.
Le mélange est pas mal foutu, la vue VR aide bien à cerner les éléments alors que c'est pas toujours évident sur un plateformer 3D sur écran plat.

Pis Quill est trop mignonne alors vous DEVEZ y jouer.

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> C'est comment le game play ? On contrôle la souris façon jeu de platforme, ou juste la boule bleu qui dit avec quoi interagir ?


Les deux ^^

C'est juste excellent comme jeu, si vous connaissez pas et que vous pouvez l'avoir pour pas cher foncez !

----------


## Darth

Mignon tout ça, mais je me suis rapidement fait chier et je l'ai jamais relancé. Un peu trop soporifique comme gameplay.

----------


## ExPanda

Efface.

----------


## Maalak

> Pis Quill est trop mignonne alors vous DEVEZ y jouer.


Faut voir, on dirait vraiment l'avatar de Lee Tchii.  ::ninja:: 
Vectra, tu devrais offrir le jeu à ta sœur pour l'initier à la VR.  ::trollface:: 




> Mignon tout ça, mais je me suis rapidement fait chier et je l'ai jamais relancé. Un peu trop soporifique comme gameplay.


Ah, ce n'est pas trop nerveux, non, on est plus dans un milieu onirique avec un peu de réflexion.
Peut-être mon emballement sur ce jeu aurait été moindre si je l'avais découvert après des années de pratique en VR, mais quasiment en premier jeu, ç'a vraiment été un coup de coeur.  ::wub::

----------


## Kaede

> Mignon tout ça, mais je me suis rapidement fait chier et je l'ai jamais relancé. Un peu trop soporifique comme gameplay.


 Pas mieux, j'ai pas insisté mais le début ne m'a pas convaincu. C'avait l'air joli mais zZZzZZ.

----------


## ExPanda

Bah c'est un jeu de plateforme/énigme 3D mignon, faut pas s'attendre à l'action de Doom.




> Faut voir, on dirait vraiment l'avatar de Lee Tchii.


Euh...

----------


## Maalak

Ben oui, c'est bien ce que je dis, imagine juste derrière son masque.  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

Ben bof quand même, Quill n'est pas aussi ronde, c'est pas les bonnes couleurs, et les oreilles ont rien à voir.  ::unsure::

----------


## Maalak

> Ben bof quand même, *Quill n'est pas aussi ronde*, c'est pas les bonnes couleurs, et les oreilles ont rien à voir.


 ::o: 

Et puis bon, hein, ça va ça reste une souris, elles se ressemblent toutes.  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

Bon et sinon on peut changer ce titre ?
Ca va faire un an qu'Alyx est sorti quoi.
(et oui je sais Alyx n'est pas HL3)

----------


## Darth

T'as raison, met HL4 dans le titre !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bah ue mais l'actu est hyper rachitique, si vous avez une idée je suis preneur

Sinon, on va finir par donner raison a Ackboo, vous vous rendez compte???

----------


## ExPanda

Laisser un titre qui se hype pour un jeu sorti il y a un an, ça lui donne pas vraiment tort non plus.  ::unsure:: 

Je viens de voir que ce truc était prévu.
J'ai déjà pas osé la version pancake, en VR ça sera un big NOPE.

----------


## Maalak

Il y a Stride qui a l'air pas mal dans le style Mirror's Edge.
Certains l'ont-ils essayé ?

----------


## 564.3

> Il y a Stride qui a l'air pas mal dans le style Mirror's Edge.
> Certains l'ont-ils essayé ?


Ouais c'est sympa si on aime le genre. C'est encore en EA, il devrait y avoir un gros patch bientôt et un mode histoire je ne sais quand.

Sinon Gorilla Tag pourrait être en titre de la discussion, c'est le jeu de la hype en ce moment  ::siffle:: 
https://www.roadtovr.com/unassuming-...rst-two-weeks/

Ça ne vend pas autant la VR que les screenshots du MOH qui ne tourne pas sur mon ordi et qui s'est fait descendre en flamme, mais au moins c'est bien foutu et le dev a tout compris au medium.

----------


## ExPanda

> Il y a Stride qui a l'air pas mal dans le style Mirror's Edge.
> Certains l'ont-ils essayé ?


J'adore Mirror's Edge et le faire en VR pourrait être énorme... Maaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis je supporte pas les déplacements libres, genre du tout.  :Emo: 
A mon avis en moins d'une minute sur ce jeu je finis comme ça :  :Gerbe: 




> Sinon Gorilla Tag pourrait être en titre de la discussion, c'est le jeu de la hype en ce moment 
> https://www.roadtovr.com/unassuming-...rst-two-weeks/
> 
> Ça ne vend pas autant la VR que les screenshots du MOH qui ne tourne pas sur mon ordi et qui s'est fait descendre en flamme, mais au moins c'est bien foutu et le dev a tout compris au medium.


Ah mais ça hype vraiment ce truc ?  ::mellow:: 

MOH s'est surtout fait déglinguer pour sa technique, mais sinon c'est correct comme jeu ?
Edit : Oui bon en remontant un peu le topic, ça a pas l'air d'être ça en fait.

----------


## 564.3

> J'adore Mirror's Edge et le faire en VR pourrait être énorme... Maaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis je supporte pas les déplacements libres, genre du tout. 
> A mon avis en moins d'une minute sur ce jeu je finis comme ça : 
> 
> Ah mais ça hype vraiment ce truc ? 
> 
> MOH s'est surtout fait déglinguer pour sa technique, mais sinon c'est correct comme jeu ?
> Edit : Oui bon en remontant un peu le topic, ça a pas l'air d'être ça en fait.


J'aime bien les jeux de parkour en VR, mais ça ne sera jamais vraiment super populaire.
En plus de la cinétose, faut pas voir de problèmes de vertige, et pouvoir/vouloir faire des efforts physiques (pas énormes, mais quand même).

Faudrait que je réessaie Mirror's Edge sur écran, à l'époque j'avais vite décroché. J'ai plus joué à Stride qu'au jeu dont il s'inspire  ::ninja:: 

Pour MOH, il y a un problème de rythme et de gameplay aussi. https://www.roadtovr.com/medal-of-ho...felt-so-bland/

----------


## ExPanda

> Faudrait que je réessaie Mirror's Edge sur écran, à l'époque j'avais vite décroché.


Le premier ou le second (catalyst) ?
Le 2 a un début plus mou et moins intéressant (genre il faut débloquer des mouvements que t'as dès le début dans le premier jeu) mais devient très sympa à mesure qu'on avance.
Si c'est le premier et que t'avais pas accroché, ça sera pas forcément mieux en insistant...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> MOH s'est surtout fait déglinguer pour sa technique, mais sinon c'est correct comme jeu ?
> Edit : Oui bon en remontant un peu le topic, ça a pas l'air d'être ça en fait.


Medal of Honor est fun à jouer si tu veux tuer du nazi non stop. Visuellement (et en dehors des NPCs), il est vraiment top.
Par contre, niveau intéractions avec les NPCs / décors / objets, on est très loin d'un Lone Echo / HL Alyx. Exemple, je choppe une poile et si j'essaie de le cogner à une table / mur, bah, ça passe à travers. Pareil pour nos mains virtuel, ça passe à travers.

Les premiers niveaux sont aussi très très petite !! Et il y a trop de chargement entre niveau. Autre point gênant, c'est les pseudo cinématiques, tu dois te positionner pil poil sur le marqueur, sinon, la discution avec tes compagnons ne se déclenche pas. 
Bref, vraie déception quand derrière, c'est Respawn Entertainment / EA qui a produit le jeu.

----------


## 564.3

> Le premier ou le second (catalyst) ?
> Le 2 a un début plus mou et moins intéressant (genre il faut débloquer des mouvements que t'as dès le début dans le premier jeu) mais devient très sympa à mesure qu'on avance.
> Si c'est le premier et que t'avais pas accroché, ça sera pas forcément mieux en insistant...


J'ai joué qu'au premier, mais je ne sais plus vraiment pourquoi j'avais arrêté. Il y avait ptet un autre jeu qui me motivait plus à ce moment là, puis je n'y suis pas retourné.

----------


## Darth

C'est vrai que depuis un an les sorties de qualité se font rarissime. On attendait beaucoup de mohaa qui s'avère décevant dans plein de domaines. Les Early Access de 2019 n'ont pas beaucoup avancé pour beaucoup de jeux donc on a le cul entre deux chaises. Le quest 2 vient de dépasser les 25% dans les stats steam donc espérons que ça donne des idées aux dev de bouger leur cul vu la démocratisation de l'objet.

----------


## 564.3

Au pire la prochaine vague de gros titres viendra avec le PSVR2. Sony va probablement garder quelques exclusivités, mais ça fera un appel d'air pour les autres devs aussi.

Edit pour reprendre les dernières grosses annonces

Song in the Smoke : aventure/survie pour PSVR, Oculus Rift et Quest.




Wraith: The Oblivion – Afterlife, un jeu d'aventure/horreur avec des previews du début du jeu un peu partout Road To VR, UploadVR.
Ça s'annonce plutôt pas mal, par contre ils ont joué à la version Quest. Plutôt impressionnant vu la puissance du matos, mais on verra si ça n'a pas trop limité le design de la version PC. D'un autre coté dans ce genre de jeu c'est ptet pas trop grave de ne pas avoir un super moteur physique & co.

----------


## eeepc35

Rajouté sur Viveport Infinity

1976 - Back to Midway, un hommage à la serie des Capcom 1942-19xx

En approche, After the Fall (et d'autres)

----------


## ExPanda

> aventure/survie
> [...]
> aventure/horreur


  ::|:

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

> 


Qu'est ce qui ne va pas ?

----------


## ExPanda

Ce sont des genres qui ne m'intéressent pas, c'est tout.
J'aime pas le craft, donc les jeux de survie me motivent zéro, et je fais déjà pas trop de jeux d'horreur en pancake, alors c'est pas pour m'en infliger en VR.  ::P: 

Et franchement, je trouve que c'est un peu les recettes "faciles". La "survie" est à la mode depuis quelques temps, mais pour moi ça sert surtout à rallonger un jeu en rajoutant des contraintes de farm/craft là où sinon il ne se passerait pas grand chose. Idem pour l'horreur, on compte sur la VR pour intensifier la peur, donc suffit d'un jeu moche à moitié dans le noir et avec des jumpscares et voilà.
J'exagère probablement, et si ça se trouve j'ai tout faux et ces jeux ont bien plus à proposer, mais c'est mon ressenti.


Faites-nous des vrais jeux d'aventure ou d'action intéressants un peu plus avancés quoi. Alyx a fait du mal, c'est dur de revenir aux petites productions plus habituelles du secteur après.
Valve, au s'cours !

----------


## Metalink

Y'a The Climb 2 qui sort (aujourd'hui ?) ! J'avoue que je suis hypé vu que j'étais fan du premier avant d'acheter mon Q2, mais le jeu à super vieilli par rapport aux standard de la VR récente, du coup c'était pas forcément super fun d'y jouer.
Par contre je crois que le 2 est une exclu Quest ? Ca semble bizarre vu les graphismes des trailers  :tired:

----------


## ExPanda

Ils mettent des "capturé sur PC" dans le trailer que j'ai vu.
Ca existe des exclus Quest et pas juste "exclus Oculus" ?
Edit : En même temps chuis con, comme c'est une version spécifique pour le Quest, si ils veulent ne faire que cette version...

----------


## Ederon Kaliar

Je partage ton avis concernant les jeux de survie (sauf minecraft mais c'est le seul auquel j'ai accroché).

Concernant Wraith il m'intéresse surtout parce que je suis fan du WoD.
Et pour le coup le jeu peu potentiellement apporter beaucoup plus que simplement des jumpscares :
https://whitewolf.fandom.com/wiki/Wraith:_The_Oblivion

A voir si ce sera le cas ou pas mais de mon point de vue Wraith est une petite merveille en terme de JDR.
J'espère juste qu'il vont pas nous le réduire à l'éxtrème en mode fantômes => horreur à jumpscare comme ça à été fait avec l'adaptation de werewolf, loup-garou => montagne de muscle et baston.

----------


## Darth

Ca manque de pan pan boum boum, la VR est quand même furieusement bien pensée pour simuler des armes et donc du shoot. On veut blaster du gros gun bordel !

----------


## ExPanda

> Concernant Wraith il m'intéresse surtout parce que je suis fan du WoD.
> Et pour le coup le jeu peu potentiellement apporter beaucoup plus que simplement des jumpscares


Je ne savais pas que c'était basé sur autre chose, du coup oui ce jeu peut être plus intéressant que les "petits" jeux de flippes habituels.
Donc mes remarques ne s'y appliquent pas, par contre ça reste un jeu que je ne ferai pas. Tant mieux pour ceux qui aiment si il y a un vrai bon jeu du genre, tant pis pour moi.




> Ca manque de pan pan boum boum, la VR est quand même furieusement bien pensée pour simuler des armes et donc du shoot. On veut blaster du gros gun bordel !


Et pas juste du rail shooter fainéant non plus !  ::ninja::

----------


## Fabiolo

Y a pas ID qui bosse sur un titre VR en ce moment?

En espérant que ce soit un truc plus poussé que Doom vfr


Sinon un outlast vr ou une vrai version de Alien en vr natif, ça serait cool. C'est de la flippe, mais le côté infiltration/planque marcherait bien en vr.

----------


## Darth

> Je ne savais pas que c'était basé sur autre chose, du coup oui ce jeu peut être plus intéressant que les "petits" jeux de flippes habituels.
> Donc mes remarques ne s'y appliquent pas, par contre ça reste un jeu que je ne ferai pas. Tant mieux pour ceux qui aiment si il y a un vrai bon jeu du genre, tant pis pour moi.
> 
> Et pas juste du rail shooter fainéant non plus !


Evidemment, on veut de la subtilité et de l'interaction, pas du sitting ou on abuse de la gâchette sans trop regarder ce qu'on fait. Je veux un L4D !

----------


## ExPanda

> Y a pas ID qui bosse sur un titre VR en ce moment?


Si, certaines rumeurs parlaient d'une adaptation de Doom Eternal.

J'espère que c'était pas le Doom 3 PSVR.

----------


## 564.3

> Si, certaines rumeurs parlaient d'une adaptation de Doom Eternal.
> 
> J'espère que c'était pas le Doom 3 PSVR.


Euh je voudrais pas te casser le moral, mais ça serait bien Doom 3 PSVR ouais.

Sinon en L4D-like (coop 4 joueurs), y en a toujours After the fall qui devrait sortir cet été par Vertigo Games (AZ Sunshine).
Ils ont fait un trailer cinématique pour le show de Sony, mais on voudrait surtout du gameplay…
Edit: lien vers la page Steam en fait, moins reloud que leur site web https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...fter_the_Fall/

Edit2: sinon pour les genres survie et horreur faut voir
Survie, ou RPG, ou aventure/action à base d'aller-retours et combats répétitifs d'un bout à l'autre de la map, c'est chiant ouais. Quel que soit le genre, si c'est mal dosé ça revient au même. Ce que j'aime bien en général dans les jeux de survie c'est l'aspect simulation et _sandbox_. S'il faut _grinder_ à mort c'est lourd de toute façon.
L'horreur ça peut être plus blocant. Pour moi s'il y a une bonne histoire ça passe, mais si c'est de l'horreur pour faire du jump scare, des scènes dégueu & co je laisse tomber.

----------


## leeoneil

Je cherchais un jeu d'aventure/énigme en VR, et je viens de voir passer sur une pub "*the room*" VR.
Quelqu'un a déjà essayé ici ? ça a l'air de ressembler à ce que je cherche !

----------


## ExPanda

Pas joué à The Room mais il a de bons retours.

Si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait, Red Matter est pas mal aussi.

----------


## teddy37

The Room VR, j'ai vraiment bien accroché, juste un peu court...

----------


## madpenguin

> Si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait, Red Matter est pas mal aussi.


Je l'ai attaqué hier soir vu qu'il est en promo, et je confirme, pour l'instant j'accroche sacrément.
Et il est bien joli.

----------


## cybercouf

4 paysages 3d (sous UE4) à visiter/tester gratuits (reste 4 jours): https://itch.io/s/35071/rvirtualreality-free-week
(ça permet aussi de tester le DLSS)

----------


## 564.3

> 4 paysages 3d (sous UE4) à visiter/tester gratuits (reste 4 jours): https://itch.io/s/35071/rvirtualreality-free-week
> (ça permet aussi de tester le DLSS)


Ah ouais j'avais déjà vu passer 2 des décors, je ne savais pas qu'il y en avait 2 autres.
D'ailleurs ça donne quoi le DLSS en VR ? Pour l'instant les GPU ne sont pas encore vraiment dispo, mais ça fera peut-être pencher la balance en faveur de NVidia le moment venu.

----------


## cybercouf

Je testerais avec plaisir le DLSS quand les 30X0 seront réellement dispo  :Emo: . (quelques retours sur reddit)
Sinon c'est mignon, (ça à l'air d'un mix photogramétrie/3d à main) et me conforte que c'est quand même flou un CV1 en 2021  ::happy2:: . Mais ça reste plus une démo technique/portfolio de l'artiste, qu'un truc payant avec un intérêt.

----------


## madfox

Je viens de finir *Vertigo: Remastered*. Si vous chercher une expérience proche d'un Half-Life en VR (en dehors d'Alyx... mais avec la possibilité de sauter et de monter vraiment aux échelles  ::ninja:: ) à vous perdre dans un complexe scientifique perdu c'est un petit bijou.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Je testerais avec plaisir le DLSS quand les 30X0 seront réellement dispo . (quelques retours sur reddit)
> Sinon c'est mignon, (ça à l'air d'un mix photogramétrie/3d à main) et me conforte que c'est quand même flou un CV1 en 2021 . Mais ça reste plus une démo technique/portfolio de l'artiste, qu'un truc payant avec un intérêt.


Après c'est difficile de critiquer quant c'est gratuit, enfin, c'est gratuit temporairement sur itch, mais sinon c'est quant même entre 4 et 5 € la map sur steam, et pour ce prix, j'aurais quant même été vachement déçu.

C'est pas vilain et il y a du taf mais ça manque quant même de finition.
Et je crois que c'est un gars tout seul qui a du passer du temps à régler les LODs et d'autres trucs pour que ça tourne en VR donc je vais pas l'accabler, mais  il y a pas mal de glitchs graphiques, d'éléments qui volent ( la map du japon est la pire pour ça), de portions de terrain carré qui sortent de l'expérience.


Et vu que pour le coup c'est purement contemplatif c'est un peu dommage.

il a eu la main un peu lourde sur les lods aussi, avec des arbres en 2d qui apparaissent à 10 mètres de nous, mais bon, c'est pas un exercice facile, je compatis. Mais au final la beauté du truc desktop en prends un sacré coup en VR.

----------


## hommedumatch

J'ai pris *Horror bar VR* vu que j'aime bien *Cook, Serve, Delicious!*. Même concept, en plus léger. Pas de contrôle au niveau de l'hygiène.
Prenez-le en promo si vous aimez le genre.

----------


## Hem

Un petit mmo qui devrait pas tarder à lancer son alpha :


Rien de grandiose à priori mais si c'est bien fait ça pourrait être sympas.
Perso j'ai vraiment envie d'un mmo pas forcément rpg sur lequel se poser et interagir un peu d'autres gens randoms.

----------


## madfox

Hier soir, 2 jeux achetés... 2 jeux remboursés.

Le premier, Days of Heroes: D-Day qui vient de sortir. Sur le papier et en regardant les vidéos cela semblait être un MOH low poly plutôt sympa (ou au moins un bon ersatz à l'autre blague originale à 60 boules). Finalement, c'est un shooter pas folichon ou tu tiens ton M1 garand à une main et fait l'affront de ne pas supporter le Valve Index en 2021 sur Steam  :Facepalm: . Hop, poubelle.

Le deuxième, Panther VR qui vient de recevoir une mise à jour "interaction". L’occase de me lancer dans ce petit jeu d'infiltration VR puis un des développeurs à bosser sur VR Dungeon Knight que j'avais pas mal apprécié à sa sortie... Bas question "interaction" on y est pas encore: Le mode main gauche est bugué (Sympa de mettre le curseur sur la main gauche... Mais c'est un peu inutile si la gâchette de validation est sur la main droite.  :tired: ) et le grip de l'index est mal calibré ce qui fait que chaque interaction est une corvée car tout objet est presque systématiquement attrapé dès qu'on passe dessus (attraper un objet au sol, la main passe à côté de la ceinture et hop on se retrouve avec son flingue à la main...  :Boom: ). Bon, on va attendre encore quelques mise à jours avant de retenter l'aventure...

----------


## Darth

Merci pour ton retour !

----------


## 564.3

Pour les problèmes d'ergonomie, faut voir les paramètres "SteamVR Input". C'est dommage quand le jeu ne fait pas ce qu'il faut, mais parfois les devs n'ont pas d'Index sous la main ou d'autres habitudes.

Il y a pas mal d'options, d'ailleurs faudrait que je diminue la sensibilité du grip dans Rec Room par exemple. Au pictionary on était 2 avec l'index, à choper sans faire exprès nos dessins des qu'on tenait un peu trop la manette (genre pour changer de couleur). Souvent il y a des profiles communautaires avec déjà un bon réglage alternatif, faudra que je regarde.

Dans H3VR j'utilise un réglage alternatif de la communauté pour la main d'arme parce que je merdouille avec le mini trackpad. Certains utilisent le stick pour de la rotation artificielle ou je ne sais quoi, mais pour moi il est dispo donc c'est mieux d'avoir les fonctions normalement associées au trackpad dessus. Il y a déjà 36 options dans le jeu, c'est pas mal d'en laisser dehors aussi.
Pourtant le dev a un Index, mais avec sa physionomie les manips au trackpad passent bien. Il avait parlé du sujet dans un devlog.

----------


## madfox

Après s'être pris en pleine tronche (comme bien d'autres) notre ami COVID, le mmo Hongkongais de survie VR *Nostos: The Lost Home* va (sans grande surprise) définitivement fermer ses portes à partir de juin.

Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais entendu parlé du jeu voici un ancien trailer:


Un superbe concept, une superbe DA, une musique d'intro  :Bave:  composé par Emi Evans (Nier Automata), un Hub avec un rendu en VR complètement fou mais... une optimisation complètement loupée, des bugs à foison, un support non-VR bricolé en mode patchwork, presque aucun suivi...

Je crois bien que c'est un des plus gros gâchis qui m'ait été donné de voir sur un projet VR.

----------


## madpenguin

Je viens de voir que AGOS était en promo (-30%) sur Steam pour une dizaine de jours.
Certains ont pu tester ? Une recherche ne m'a remonté que l'annonce du projet sur ce topic l'an dernier...

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens de voir que AGOS était en promo (-30%) sur Steam pour une dizaine de jours.
> Certains ont pu tester ? Une recherche ne m'a remonté que l'annonce du projet sur ce topic l'an dernier...


Ouais j'ai aussi vu ça hier soir et j'ai failli craquer. Je verrais ce WE plutôt.
Dans les reviews Steam, certains ont trouvé la boucle de gameplay trop simple et inintéressante, faut peut-être plutôt voir ça comme de la balade.

----------


## 564.3

Premières impressions sur AGOS.
Je sors à peine de quelques missions "tuto" et commence à avoir des choix à faire. C'est loin d'être un avis complet.

L'interface et le pilotage de la sonde sont bien foutus, globalement le jeu est agréable.

On peut controler les RCS par axe, ou directement en 3D avec 2 sphères: une pour le vecteur de déplacement et une pour le vecteur d'orientation. Il y a aussi un moteur dans l'axe de la sonde. Parfois j'aimerais avoir une vue plus "technique/précise" qu'une caméra externe.
Pour la caméra ou la carte stellaire j'ai déjà vu du grab & rotate/zoom mieux foutu.
Je m'amuse bien à piloter la sonde, c'est le principal.

La boucle de gameplay:
- choisir une destination parmi plusieurs possibles (style rogue-lite ?)
- y gérer/collecter des ressources avec plus ou moins de contraintes (pas encore tout vu)
- avec les ressources on peut modifier son vaisseau ou ses sondes, probablement pour aller toujours plus loin toujours plus haut

Il y a un scénario global et quelques logs d'autres missions. C'est cool, mais à voir ce que ça vaut sur la durée.

La partie construction du vaisseau est bien foutue, mais je n'ai pas encore débloqué grand chose. Pas sur qu'il y ait vraiment de gestion (contraintes diverses), ou si c'est plutôt de l'art.

La 2e mission à la lampe dans une ruine de vaisseau (décors très générique) était moitié sympa/frustrante (on se paume un peu). Faudra que j'en rente une, mais là je préfère me balader dans les champs de débris/astéroïdes.

Pour l'instant il n'y a pas vraiment de challenge, à voir plus tard.

----------


## Rodwin

Merci pour ton retour

----------


## Nibher

RIP en paix mon Valve Index  ::cry:: 

Ca marchait encore bien gromanche et hier soir pas moyen. J'ai voulu jouer à Elite et ça s'est d'abord lancé sans son. Donc je redémarre et depuis rien à faire il me dit qu'il y a un probleme d'USB avec le casque puis qu'il faut mettre le firmware à jour et ça se termine avec les diodes qui clignotent en rouge. J'ai répété le truc au moins 15 fois en changeant tout ce qui pouvait être changé sans succès.

J'ai commencé un RMA, j'espère que GabeN a encore un peu de stock pour moi.

----------


## Maalak

ll est encore sous les deux ans de garantie, non ?
Au prix du bouzin, j'espère bien qu'ils ont de quoi le remettre en état ou au moins l'échanger.

----------


## Nibher

Oui il est encore garanti heureusement. Le truc c'est que comme y'a une pénurie de tout en ce moment je ne suis même pas sûr qu'ils aient du stock. 

J'attends le coup de fil de GabeN, je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## Fabiolo

Tant que c'est pas une lighthouse qui tombe en rade, y a encore un peu d'espoir.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah merde, pas cool.
Mais je sais pas s'ils ont pas du stock spécial SAV. Pour ma LH en rade l'année dernière ils m'en avaient renvoyé une, alors qu'elles étaient en rupture partout.

----------


## Maalak

Pour fêter ses 1 ans, HL : Alyx est à -40% en ce moment sur Steam.

Ce qui fait quand même encore 30 balles, mais vu les avis, je vais peut-être me laisser quand même tenter.  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

Alyx vaut largement ses 30 balles.
De toute façon je suis pas sûr qu'il baisse beaucoup de prix hors promos, donc à part si tu veux attendre cet été ou Noël pour éventuellement gratter encore 5€, je pense que c'est un bon moment pour l'acheter.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Et pour fêter ca, un petit article sur un ensemble de mods qui ont l'air bien sympatoches (en plus des campagnes custom toujours sympa à faire)

----------


## nodulle

Un article du Monde : Cinq ans après la renaissance des casques de réalité virtuelle, où en sont les jeux ? avec (une interview ?) Eric Chahi et Balthazar Auxietre directeur créatif de Fisherman’s Tale.

Je vous fais la conclusion : Plutôt décevant, les jeux exploitent rarement de nouveaux concepts que peut apporter la VR car c'est techniquement difficile à réaliser, ça coûte chère et le marché est encore petit, avec donc des investissements risqués. Mais la partie n'est pas fini, les revenus ont nettement augmentés, des studios commence même à gagner de l'argent et plusieurs jeux ont totalisé plus de 10 millions de dollars de revenus.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Très honnêtement, je n'ai pas besoin que chaque jeu VR réinvente la roue, et me sorte 10 idées de gameplay à la minute. Je prends par exemple *Pavlov VR*
 Bah voilà, t'as la démonstration qu'un studio modeste peut créer un FPS en VR, qui te donne envie de jeter ton clavier et ta souris. Impossible de revenir à un FPS multi classique une fois que tu as gouté à l'immersion totale et que tu reparcours les maps de Counter Strike et Modern Warfare en VR.

La VR a des problématiques bien plus "importantes" (taille du marché, différence de techno entre les acteurs du marché, image biaisée dûe au fait qu'il est compliqué de vendre un jeu VR en video,...), mais pour les JV, je trouve qu'on a deja suffisamment de concepts qui marchent.

----------


## 564.3

Ah j'aime bien les petit jeux VR à concept, du genre *Gorilla Tag* et autre.
Après ça peut rester des jeux à petit budget, faut pas vouloir que tout soit des AAA.
En VR il faut plus de Valheim que d'AC: Vallhala, même si tout le monde hurle parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de gros jeux.

Après faut un nombre énorme de petites équipes qui tentent des trucs pour avoir quelques pépites au final, dont des grosses prods vont s'inspirer par la suite pour limiter les risques.

Enfin quand on voit que MoH n'est pas terrible alors que les FPS en VR sont un sujet normalement pas mal débroussaillé, ce n'est pas si simple...

----------


## Darth

> Très honnêtement, je n'ai pas besoin que chaque jeu VR réinvente la roue, et me sorte 10 idées de gameplay à la minute. Je prends par exemple *Pavlov VR*
>  Bah voilà, t'as la démonstration qu'un studio modeste peut créer un FPS en VR, qui te donne envie de jeter ton clavier et ta souris. Impossible de revenir à un FPS multi classique une fois que tu as gouté à l'immersion totale et que tu reparcours les maps de Counter Strike et Modern Warfare en VR.
> 
> La VR a des problématiques bien plus "importantes" (taille du marché, différence de techno entre les acteurs du marché, image biaisée dûe au fait qu'il est compliqué de vendre un jeu VR en video,...), mais pour les JV, je trouve qu'on a deja suffisamment de concepts qui marchent.


Absolument d'accord, Pavlov en l'état n'est même pas au niveau de Counter Strike. Mais en VR quel pied putain, tous les défauts sont oubliés, j'ai un backlog de malade en flat et pourtant j'ai aucune envie de lancer un autre jeu tellement l'immersion est dingue en VR.

----------


## madfox

> Enfin quand on voit que MoH n'est pas terrible alors que les FPS en VR sont un sujet normalement pas mal débroussaillé, ce n'est pas si simple...


Je serai tout de même curieux de savoir si c"est une réussite commercial malgré la tonnes de mauvaise critiques.

----------


## Maalak

Ah oui, dans le genre simple, j'ai voulu essayer le jeu de puzzle 3D sur l'App Lab, et à ma grande surprise, je me suis bien pris au jeu au point de passer presque deux heures sur un puzzle 100 pièces. Comme quoi c'est amusant de voir comment la VR change notre perception des choses.  ::P: 

Dans les curiosités sur cet App Lab, j'ai déniché un jeu de démineur 3D. Mais vu que je suis déjà nul à ce genre de jeu en version normale, je ne pense pas que je tenterai l'expérience sur ce coup-là.  ::ninja::

----------


## Oyooh

Salut!

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà testé Narcosis? il est à -50% sur steam jusqu'au 29/03 (soit 6,24€).
https://store.steampowered.com/app/366870/Narcosis/

----------


## nodulle

> Salut!
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà testé Narcosis? il est à -50% sur steam jusqu'au 29/03 (soit 6,24€).
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/366870/Narcosis/


Oui je l'ai, dans mon souvenir il était plutôt sympa. Un genre de walking-sim épouvante/horreur je crois. Terminé en 2h30 environ d'après steam. Je recommande.

----------


## Oyooh

Ok, merci pour ta réponse. je vais me laisser tenter.

Edit: après 2h de jeu, je confirme, c'est bien sympa.

Edit 2:
J'ai terminé Narcosis, en un peu plus de 3h.
Je recommande aussi, si vous n'êtes pas trop claustros.

C'est très linéaire, mais l'ambiance est top.

Attention, la promo se termine aujourd'hui.

----------


## Jefiban

Les touch sont entièrement compatible ou ça se joue à la manette?

----------


## Oyooh

> Les touch sont entièrement compatible ou ça se joue à la manette?


Il me semble que c'est uniquement manette ou clavier/souris.
En tout cas, ça se joue assis, il n'y a pas gestion du roomscale (si tu tournes physiquement sur toi-même, tu tournes dans ton scaphandre).

----------


## ExPanda

> uniquement manette ou clavier/souris.
> pas gestion du roomscale (si tu tournes physiquement sur toi-même, tu tournes dans ton scaphandre).


Ouais donc c'est pas un jeu VR quoi.  ::|:

----------


## nodulle

> Ouais donc c'est pas un jeu VR quoi.


 ::o: 


Donc Moss n'est pas un jeu VR !?

----------


## ExPanda

On peut se déplacer dans le décor si on veut dans Moss, ça marche, et c'est pas jouable avec un pad standard, les contrôles VR servent.

Non mais sérieux, un jeu en vue subjective qui en VR se joue uniquement assis et sans utiliser les contrôles particuliers du format, c'est juste pour dire qu'il est VR au final, ça vaut pas mieux que n'importe quel FPS passé par Vorpx, ça en fait pas de vrais jeux VR pour autant.

----------


## nodulle

Nan mais je te taquinai !  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

T'inquiète j'avais bien compris que c'était juste une petite vanne, mais ça m'a permis de préciser un peu plus.  ::happy2:: 
Je trouve ça dommage ce genre d'intégration. Je sais pas si ça serait si compliqué que ça de rendre le jeu vraiment roomscale, mais ça changerait tout.

----------


## Oyooh

> Ouais donc c'est pas un jeu VR quoi.


En effet, ça se joue aussi en pancake.
J'évite ce genre de jeux en VR d'habitude, mais là ça fonctionnait plutôt bien, notamment parce qu'on passe son temps dans un scaphandre bien lourd.

En fait en roomscale, on perdrait justement l'impression d'être très lourd.




> ça vaut pas mieux que n'importe quel FPS passé par Vorpx


Pas tout à fait, Vorpx te laisserait pas libre de tourner la tête dans le scaphandre.
Mais oui, c'est limité d'un point de vue VR. 

Enfin tant que l'immersion fonctionne, ça me va.

----------


## Maalak

En gros, c'est comme Hellblade, non ? Ca se joue bien assis plutôt que debout ?

D'ailleurs, je me tâtais à me lancer sur Hellblade prochainement, vous confirmez que c'est mieux de le faire en VR, ou en fait c'est bof, autant le faire sur un écran classique ?

----------


## nodulle

> D'ailleurs, je me tâtais à me lancer sur Hellblade prochainement, vous confirmez que c'est mieux de le faire en VR, ou en fait c'est bof, autant le faire sur un écran classique ?


Je ne l'ai fait qu'en VR et je l'ai trouvé très bien ! Si tu as le choix je dirais de le faire en VR car ça apporte quand même un plus.

----------


## 564.3

Hellblade c'est un peu spécial en VR, on a l'impression d'être un esprit qui suit le perso principal (point de vue 3e personne avec un scaling bizarre). Mais c'est cool ouais.

----------


## Maalak

Et on est bien assis pour jouer avec son pad, on n'a pas besoin de se lever , c'est bien ça ?
Je vais suivre vos conseils et faire le jeu en VR alors, merci.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Hellblade c'est un peu spécial en VR, on a l'impression d'être un esprit qui suit le perso principal (point de vue 3e personne avec un scaling bizarre). Mais c'est cool ouais.


Tu as trois modes de jeux :
Mode normal TPS
Mode maquette, on a l'impression de controler une figurine de 30cm
Mode géant, c'est le contraire, on contrôle une géante de plusieurs mètres.


Le jeu est méchamment anxiogène par contre, j'ai du mal à faire des sessions très longues.

----------


## nodulle

> Tu as trois modes de jeux :
> Mode normal TPS
> Mode maquette, on a l'impression de controler une figurine de 30cm
> Mode géant, c'est le contraire, on contrôle une géante de plusieurs mètres.
> 
> 
> Le jeu est méchamment anxiogène par contre, j'ai du mal à faire des sessions très longues.


Ah oui j'avais oublié les différents types de vues. J'ai joué en normal pour ma part. Tu trouves qu'il est anxiogène ?


Ah et quand je repense au sound design !  :Bave:  Et ce niveau entièrement dans le noir  ::o:  (peut-être un poil anxiogène effectivement !  ::P: ), l'une de mes meilleurs expériences vidéo-ludique !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ah oui j'avais oublié les différents types de vues. J'ai joué en normal pour ma part. Tu trouves qu'il est anxiogène ?
> 
> 
> Ah et quand je repense au sound design !  Et ce niveau entièrement dans le noir  (peut-être un poil anxiogène effectivement ! ), l'une de mes meilleurs expériences vidéo-ludique !


C'est surtout le son binaural qui est assez dingue. avec le système audio de l'Index, c'est hallucinant d'immersion.

----------


## eeepc35

Bientôt sur Viveport Infinity (comme ce mois-ci)

After The Fall et Until you Fall - ne pas confondre.

Et Warplane WW WarFighters qui est sorti hier. Et plein d'autres.

----------


## 564.3

Un mod VR pour Valheim est en cours de développement et a l'air de faire un boulot plutôt propre.
Vu que le jeu est développé avec Unity, c'est possible de court-circuiter pas mal de choses et utiliser la lib VR d'Unity (moins problématique qu'un hack du genre VorpX).
Pour l'instant c'est au clavier/souris ou gamepad, mais le dev bosse sur l'usage des controleurs VR.
Si ça arrive au niveau des mods Minecraft, ça sera aussi bien que si c'était conçu pour la VR. On verra…

Exemple de gameplay: https://old.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...beta_released/
La page du mod: https://www.nexusmods.com/valheim/mods/847
Les sources et explications: https://github.com/brandonmousseau/vhvr-mod

----------


## madpenguin

Humble fait de belles promos sur des jeux VR, mais pas en bundle : vous pouvez choisir ce que vous voulez.

Red Matter à 12€ (je l'avais commencé avant mon accident, il est vraiment sympa), SuperHot VR à 9,31€, VTOL VR à 17€, The Talos Principle VR à 12€, Creed à 5€, et tout un tas d'autre trucs que je ne connais pas.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Batman a 5euros, c'est un pur kiff, ca dure 50min c'est supra limité, mais bon, c'est Batman quoi. Merde.

J'ai lu de bons retours sur Zero Caliber, en tant que clone sympa de Call of Duty (à savoir un FPS couloir, mais sur des maps sympas, avec une IA qui se débrouille, et de la coop propre comme il faut), à ce prix, je vais me laisser tenter. Ca changera des waveshooter et des fps full pvp.

----------


## Darth

Ca vole pas tres haut zero caliber, surtout qu'il est passé dans le bundle VR. Ca passe le temps mais faut pas en attendre 250h comme pavlov.

----------


## ExPanda

Pas mal de jeux sympas quand même dans ces promos, Superhot, Red Matter, Gorn, Creed, Eleven... C'est pas tout nouveau mais les prix sont bons.




> je l'avais commencé avant mon accident


Ah merde j'avais zappé ça.
Remets-toi bien poto.  :Emo:

----------


## Metalink

Merci pour l'info, y'en a un ou deux qui étaient sur ma liste  ::):  
VTOL ça a l'air incroyable, en attendant que MSFS soit jouable un jour  ::lol::

----------


## Jefiban

Ça donne quoi d'ailleurs Minecraft en VR? J'ai vu un mod pour Java et un support officiel pour la version windows 10 (c'est pas une honte ça d'ailleurs, j'ai 4 compte minecraft java et je peux pas passer sur la version windows10...)

----------


## Metalink

Perso j'ai jamais réussi à le lancer  :tired: 

Sinon 25% de réduc sur le store Oculus avec le code "mobile25" en achetant via l'appli ! J'hésite entre The Climb 2 et Vacation Simulator du coup  ::lol::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Une EXCELLENTE video qui fait le point sur 5 ans de VR, et fait un classement (que je trouve très bon malgré deux trois oublis)

----------


## 564.3

> Ça donne quoi d'ailleurs Minecraft en VR? J'ai vu un mod pour Java et un support officiel pour la version windows 10 (c'est pas une honte ça d'ailleurs, j'ai 4 compte minecraft java et je peux pas passer sur la version windows10...)


J'ai pas essayé la version officielle, mais il parait qu'elle est moins bien foutue que http://www.vivecraft.org/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une EXCELLENTE video qui fait le point sur 5 ans de VR, et fait un classement (que je trouve très bon malgré deux trois oublis)
> https://youtu.be/dwUjvGKzQbE


Ah dans la description de la vidéo il y a la liste, parce que c'est TL;DW pour moi. Et ouaip, il y a pas mal de classiques et quelques trucs bizarres en plus ou en moins. Il ne peut pas jouer à tout ou aimer tous les genres non plus.

----------


## vectra

Enorme bundle VR en cours chez Humble.

Clé gratos pour Star Trek: Bridge Crew au premier coincoin qui le demande. Seule condition: viendre au club.

----------


## Jefiban

Bon j'ai testé minecraft Java en VR, c'est topissime. Joli boulot de fait pour l'intégration des touchs, c'est la 1ere fois que je suis conquis par un jeu porté en VR , on saute pour sauter, on pioche pour piocher et on nage nous nager (nage indienne acceptée).
Très bonne surprise donc, de quoi bien s'amuser et en plus c'est jouable avec les gens qui n'ont pas la VR. Étonné qu'il ne fasse pas plus de bruit en VR.

----------


## Luthor

Hello tout le monde,
Humble Bundle propose un pack de jeux VR à pas cher. Certains connus, d'autres moins, mais globalement c'est pas mal  ::):

----------


## eeepc35

Le dernier tier est sympa, le reste bof

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Il y a également le bundle de jeux de courses, dont pas mal de titres sont jouables en VR

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/b...nrubber_bundle

----------


## Darth

> Enorme bundle VR en cours chez Humble.
> 
> Clé gratos pour Star Trek: Bridge Crew au premier coincoin qui le demande. Seule condition: viendre au club.


Ca vaut pas le premier bundle quand même  ::O:

----------


## eeepc35

> Une EXCELLENTE video qui fait le point sur 5 ans de VR, et fait un classement (que je trouve très bon malgré deux trois oublis)


Y a beaucoup d'oublis dans les bons jeux, on se demande pourquoi il passe autant de temps sur le bof

----------


## RUPPY

Je me permets : si jamais ça intéresse quelqu'un, je vends mon Quest 2  ::rolleyes::

----------


## 564.3

Bon ça n'aura pas beaucoup trainé, c'est fini pour FrostPoint.




> On May 9, 2021, Frostpoint VR: Proving Grounds servers will be deactivated.


L'idée était pas mal, mais l'exécution pas géniale.

----------


## Darth

Le jeu était quand même bien pourrie.

----------


## Luthor

Je viens de terminer Vertigo Remastered, je recommande. 

Le jeu n'est pas beau, n'invente rien, mais est très agréable.
J'ai eu des soucis de déplacements au début, et je me suis rendu compte que mon controleur gauche fait du drift T_T 
Résolu en augmentant point neutre dans SteamVR.

J'ai également terminé Blasters of the universe, assez méconnu mais très cool. 

Prochaine étape, Moss !

----------


## madfox

En parlant de Vertigo, une nouvelle vidéo de gameplay du 2:



Sinon bonne nouvelle le mod VR de GTFO a été mis à jour et fonctionne à nouveau !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> En parlant de Vertigo, une nouvelle vidéo de gameplay du 2:
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon bonne nouvelle le mod VR de GTFO a été mis à jour et fonctionne à nouveau !


Oh p**** !! GTFO en VR. Je crois que je vais tester ça. Par contre, ça va etre un peu galère pour intéragir avec les consoles.  ::sad::  Déjà que je pire rien au clavier/souris.

----------


## nodulle

*Oculus Gaming Showcase* le 21 avril !

Avec enfin des nouvelles de Lone Echo 2 !  :Vibre:

----------


## ExPanda

> *Oculus Gaming Showcase* le 21 avril !


Non mais Oculus on s'en f...





> Avec enfin des nouvelles de Lone Echo 2 !


OH PUTAIN OH PUTAIN OH PUTAIN  :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Oyooh

Je viens tomber sur le trailer de _AGAINST_:




ça s'annonce être un mix entre Beat Saber et Pistol Whip plutôt sympa.

----------


## vectra

> OH PUTAIN OH PUTAIN OH PUTAIN


C'est combien un faux passeport sur le Dark Ouèbe?

----------


## 564.3

> C'est combien un faux passeport sur le Dark Ouèbe?


Pour l'instant y en a besoin que pour activer un Quest 2, sauf en Allemagne où il n'est pas vendu du coup. T'as encore au moins le temps de te faire Lone Echo 2.

Sauf s'il vont nous montrer une vidéo qui hype bien et fini sur une date de sortie estimée au Q2 2022 (pour que ça aille bien avec le 2)  ::trollface::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je viens tomber sur le trailer de _AGAINST_:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4P5yyZTM9I
> 
> ça s'annonce être un mix entre Beat Saber et Pistol Whip plutôt sympa.


Ca donne bien envie, mais je me méfie de ces rythm game avec autant de paramètres à Gérer

Beat Saber et Pistol Whip marchent justement parce qu'ils sont simples,ici entre les différentes armes, les mouvements à faire (esquive ou wall run), les indications visuelles pas hyper claires pour les combats au CAC....j'attends de voir mais je suis d'un oeil très attentif

----------


## 564.3

Concernant AGAINST j'étais dans la boucle d'info vu que c'est une autre équipe du studio qui fait STRIDE. Le WE dernier il y avait une beta que j'ai raté.
Pour l'instant j'attends aussi de voir ce que va donner le gameplay dans la pratique, selon leur système de détection de hits et le feeling des séquences à plus haut niveau de difficulté.

Sinon dans les news de la semaine 2 exclusivités Quest 2:
- Resident Evil 4, qui devrait rester exclusif Quest. En tous cas ça a l'air d'être un bon boulot d'adaptation sur les extraits montrés.
- Puzzle Bobble VR, probablement exclusivité temporaire vu la formulation et le studio.

Et un trailer de Wanderer du genre aventure/puzzle qui a l'air plutôt cool

----------


## Conan3D

RE4 meh un peu, on dirait juste un mod de la version GC

----------


## 564.3

> RE4 meh un peu, on dirait juste un mod de la version GC


Ouais enfin faut pas trop rêver sur mobile  ::ninja:: 
Si c'était une version PC ça hurlerait, peut-être aussi pour ça qu'ils ne tenteront pas.

Mais après je passe pas mal de temps du Gorilla Tag et autre, ce qui m'intéresse surtout en VR c'est le gameplay. La version PSVR de RE7 ne me faisait pas vraiment rêver par exemple, ça déjà plus (si c'est bien foutu).

----------


## Conan3D

> Mais après je passe pas mal de temps du Gorilla Tag et autre, ce qui m'intéresse surtout en VR c'est le gameplay. La version PSVR de RE7 ne me faisait pas vraiment rêver par exemple, ça déjà plus (si c'est bien foutu).


Bah c'est ça qui me chiffonne, de ce qu'on voit c'est littéralement les niveaux du jeu original mais en VR, ça a pas des masses d'intérêt je trouve vu qu'ils ont été pensés pour un gameplay en TPS

----------


## 564.3

> Bah c'est ça qui me chiffonne, de ce qu'on voit c'est littéralement les niveaux du jeu original mais en VR, ça a pas des masses d'intérêt je trouve vu qu'ils ont été pensés pour un gameplay en TPS


Je ne sais pas trop ce que ça change, ils ont ptet ajusté des détails. Enfin on verra les retours, de toute façon j'y jourais que s'il sort sur PC  ::ninja:: 
Le seul RE auquel j'ai joué est le 2 je crois.

----------


## Darth

> Concernant AGAINST j'étais dans la boucle d'info vu que c'est une autre équipe du studio qui fait STRIDE. Le WE dernier il y avait une beta que j'ai raté.
> Pour l'instant j'attends aussi de voir ce que va donner le gameplay dans la pratique, selon leur système de détection de hits et le feeling des séquences à plus haut niveau de difficulté.
> 
> Sinon dans les news de la semaine 2 exclusivités Quest 2:
> - Resident Evil 4, qui devrait rester exclusif Quest. En tous cas ça a l'air d'être un bon boulot d'adaptation sur les extraits montrés.
> - Puzzle Bobble VR, probablement exclusivité temporaire vu la formulation et le studio.
> 
> Et un trailer de Wanderer du genre aventure/puzzle qui a l'air plutôt cool
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmphGIRhCRo


Ptain puzzle bubble j'y jouais sur atari y'a plus de 30 ans.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Rah la vache, il y a maintenant des exclus quest2, qui ne tournent pas sur le quest1. C'est dingue. Je ne m'attendais pas à ce move de la part de Facebook.

----------


## vectra

Ceux qui ont acheté le Q1 128Go peuvent rager. 
Encore plus que ceux qui ont opté pour le Rift S.

----------


## 564.3

> Ptain puzzle bubble j'y jouais sur atari y'a plus de 30 ans.


Plutôt Bubble Bobble (plateforme) je pense, mais c'est les mêmes persos ouais.
Puzzle Bobble (casse-bulles avec réaction en chaine) a du genre 20 ans. Le mode duel était pas mal populaire, même si je préférais Tetrinet à l'époque.
Edit: Ah non Puzzle Bobble date de 94 quand même (sur arcade/console), je voyais ça plus récent. On devait jouer à Puzzle Bobble 2x sorti en 98 sur PC.

----------


## 564.3

> Ceux qui ont acheté le Q1 128Go peuvent rager. 
> Encore plus que ceux qui ont opté pour le Rift S.


Pour l'instant y a qu'une exclusivité Quest 2.
Faut que les devs veuillent bien se passer du marché de quelques millions de Quest 1 qui trainent, quand même… Et quelques 10e de millions de PC/PSVR. Edit: enfin on va plutôt dire 1+M de Quest 1 et le marché PC/PS ça dépend des doigts mouillés… plusieurs millions actifs en tous cas

Il y a un peu plus d'info sur le sujet dans cet article https://uploadvr.com/facebook-oculus-quest-pro/, et en passant ils ne sortiront pas de matos cette année, et pas sur cette cible de marché avant longtemps. Je sens quand même bien le Quest 2 Pro en 2022, en moins cheap de base.

Concernant une version PC/PS de leur port de RE4, peut-être que ça évoluera quand même.
Je ne sais pas trop comment ils ont fait le dev, mais c'est peut-être du bricolé main très spécifique Android (pas du Unity/UE ou il "suffit" de changer la plateforme cible). Donc ça serait pas mal de boulot pour que les gens hurlent sur les forums parce que les graphismes n'ont pas été rafraîchis.

Tout le boulot de design des controles et de l'ergonomie pourra resservir quand même, surtout s'ils ne se sont pas ratés.
Depuis le MOH foiré, vaut mieux attendre même si les extraits montrés ont l'air pas mal.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ceux qui ont acheté le Q1 128Go peuvent rager. 
> Encore plus que ceux qui ont opté pour le Rift S.


Oui clairement le Rift S, bah tu as SteamVR derrière, le Quest1 va bientôt rejoindre l'Oculus Go.

----------


## madfox

> Pour l'instant y a qu'une exclusivité Quest 2.
> Faut que les devs veuillent bien se passer du marché de quelques millions de Quest 1 qui trainent, quand même… Et quelques 10e de millions de PC/PSVR. Edit: enfin on va plutôt dire 1+M de Quest 1 et le marché PC/PS ça dépend des doigts mouillés… plusieurs millions actifs en tous cas
> 
> Concernant une version PC/PS de leur port de RE4, peut-être que ça évoluera quand même.
> Je ne sais pas trop comment ils ont fait le dev, mais c'est peut-être du bricolé main très spécifique Android (pas du Unity/UE ou il "suffit" de changer la plateforme cible). Donc ça serait pas mal de boulot pour que les gens hurlent sur les forums parce que les graphismes n'ont pas été rafraîchis.
> 
> Tout le boulot de design des controles et de l'ergonomie pourra resservir quand même, surtout s'ils ne se sont pas ratés.
> Depuis le MOH foiré, vaut mieux attendre même si les extraits montrés ont l'air pas mal.


Si le jeu a été annoncé Quest 2 il ne sortira *jamais* sur une autre plateforme: Le port VR de Resident Evil 7 était sensé être une exclue "temporaire" PSVR... Plus de 3 ans plus tard, on l'attend toujours sur PC.

----------


## 564.3

> Si le jeu a été annoncé Quest 2 il ne sortira *jamais* sur une autre plateforme: Le port VR de Resident Evil 7 était sensé être une exclue "temporaire" PSVR... Plus de 3 ans plus tard, on l'attend toujours sur PC.


Je ne sais plus si quelque chose avait été dit officiellement pour RE7 à part qu'il était exclusif PSVR. D'autres jeux exclusifs PSVR (genre Moss) sont sortis sur PC depuis, donc c'est resté envisageable.
Capcom décide peut-être si ça vaut le coup ou pas, on ne connait pas les clauses du contrat. Parfois j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une sorte de contrat moral aussi.

Les coups du genre qui m'ont le plus étonné c'était Dirt Rally 2 et MoH, où Oculus et le studio communiquaient sur leur partenariat, et c'est sorti direct sur Steam en plus.

Pour RE4 Facebook communique sur l'exclusivité Quest 2, et c'est la seule réellement confirmée.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je ne sais plus si quelque chose avait été dit officiellement pour RE7 à part qu'il était exclusif PSVR. D'autres jeux exclusifs PSVR (genre Moss) sont sortis sur PC depuis, donc c'est resté envisageable.
> Capcom décide peut-être si ça vaut le coup ou pas, on ne connait pas les clauses du contrat. Parfois j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une sorte de contrat moral aussi.
> 
> Les coups du genre qui m'ont le plus étonné c'était Dirt Rally 2 et MoH, où Oculus et le studio communiquaient sur leur partenariat, et c'est sorti direct sur Steam en plus.
> 
> Pour RE4 Facebook communique sur l'exclusivité Quest 2, et c'est la seule réellement confirmée.


Bah voir RE4 être une exclu Quest2, je le mets en parallèle du blocage de l'arrivée sur PC de RE7 en VR. Oculus se désengage totalement du jeu PC VR, et je vous lance un pari : Pour la suite de leurs casques VR (apres le quest2), je suis persuadé que l'oculus link ne pourra plus faire tourner des jeux Steam "simplement", et qu'il faudra forcément passer par leur bibliothèque Oculus officielle.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour la suite de leurs casques VR (apres le quest2), je suis persuadé que l'oculus link ne pourra plus faire tourner des jeux Steam "simplement", et qu'il faudra forcément passer par leur bibliothèque Oculus officielle.


Ça reviendrait à couper le Link, parce que sur Steam pas mal de jeux utilisent directement l'API Oculus.
Le support du matos Oculus via OpenVR (SteamVR) est une sorte de surcouche. Valve a développé ça sans l'assistance d'Oculus, aux dernières nouvelles.
De toute façon maintenant il vaut mieux viser OpenXR, qui est une surcouche standardisée, et supportée par Oculus contrairement à OpenVR.
À coté, Microsoft supporte OpenVR et OpenXR.

----------


## eeepc35

RE4 sur Quest 2, c'est de pognon facile, sachant que Capcom bosse sur un remake de RE4 qui pourrait être VR mais avec des graphismes adhoc.

La, le jeu Quest 2 est plus moche que le jeu original moddé HD sur PC.

----------


## 564.3

> RE4 sur Quest 2, c'est de pognon facile, sachant que Capcom bosse sur un remake de RE4 qui pourrait être VR mais avec des graphismes adhoc.
> 
> La, le jeu Quest 2 est plus moche que le jeu original moddé HD sur PC.


Ah je n'avais pas suivi qu'il y avait un autre remake.
On verra si celui là supportera la VR, mais pour l'instant si personne ne lache une bonne liasse de billet d'avance (Sony pour RE7 PSVR ou Facebook pour RE4 Quest2), ils n'ont pas l'air de s'y intéresser.

----------


## Vyse

Pour ceux qui ne le savent pas c'est aujourd'hui qu'aura lieu l'Oculus Gaming Showcase à partir de 23h45, qui pourra être suivit sur Youtube ou sur Twitch.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcGaMvv6ohQ

----------


## Romanito

> La, le jeu Quest 2 est plus moche que le jeu original moddé HD sur PC.


Effectivement j'étais enthousiaste à l'annonce initiale mais à la réflexion, un jeu Gamecube qui commence à dater + le fait qu'en VR on voit les gros polygones d'époque de plus près...  :Sweat:

----------


## Metalink

Encore des soldes sur des jeux Quest 2 (dont pas mal de crossbuy) : https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...01135461437529
Y'en a plusieurs qui me tentent quand même  :tired:  Until you fall c'est vraiment bien ? Et I Expect You To Die ? J'hésite aussi à prendre The Room, j'en ai entendu du bien  :tired:

----------


## 564.3

> Encore des soldes sur des jeux Quest 2 (dont pas mal de crossbuy) : https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...01135461437529
> Y'en a plusieurs qui me tentent quand même  Until you fall c'est vraiment bien ? Et I Expect You To Die ? J'hésite aussi à prendre The Room, j'en ai entendu du bien


C'est du haut du panier tout ça, donc c'est bien foutu mais après ça dépend toujours des gouts. J'ai bien aimé les 2 premiers et The Room est toujours dans le top de ma wishlist.

Et maintenant il y a Maskmaker qui est sorti et me tente bien aussi, mais je ne sais pas s'il est déjà sur le Quest.

----------


## Maalak

> Et maintenant il y a Maskmaker qui est sorti et me tente bien aussi, mais je ne sais pas s'il est déjà sur le Quest.


Pas en natif, mais via link.

----------


## madpenguin

> Encore des soldes sur des jeux Quest 2 (dont pas mal de crossbuy) : https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...01135461437529
> Y'en a plusieurs qui me tentent quand même  Until you fall c'est vraiment bien ? Et I Expect You To Die ? J'hésite aussi à prendre The Room, j'en ai entendu du bien


I Expect You To Die est bien sympa oui  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Lone Echo 2 cet été !!!  ::o:   ::):

----------


## Metalink

Du coup je me suis pris I Expect You To Die et Until you fall, histoire de m'occuper quand j'aurais fini de retourner Vacation Simulator  ::lol:: 
Mais avant ça faudra que je vois si je préfère y jouer en (Air)Link ou en version Quest  :tired:

----------


## Maalak

Mais tu as acheté la version Quest, non ? C'est l'une ou l'autre que je sache, tu n'as pas accès aux deux, ou alors ça a changé ?

----------


## ExPanda

> Lone Echo 2 cet été !!!


Enfin !  ::): 
J'espère juste que ça marchera aussi bien que le premier via Revive.

Et le premier qui n'est toujours pas dans les promos.  ::P: 
(Il est même plus cher que quand je l'ai acheté plein pot en 2018)




> Du coup je me suis pris I Expect You To Die et Until you fall, histoire de m'occuper quand j'aurais fini de retourner Vacation Simulator 
> Mais avant ça faudra que je vois si je préfère y jouer en (Air)Link ou en version Quest


I Expect You To Die est vraiment sympa. Comme le jeu est assez simple graphiquement je suis pas sûr que ça change grand chose d'y jouer en version Quest. Mais c'est un jeu qui se fait assis, le câble ne gêne pas (même si il faut pas mal se retourner).

----------


## Metalink

Merci, je note !

----------


## 564.3

> Enfin ! 
> J'espère juste que ça marchera aussi bien que le premier via Revive.


Avec beaucoup de bol ils sont passés à OpenXR comme MSFS donc pas besoin de ReVive, mais j'y crois pas trop  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

Je n'y crois pas trop non plus.  ::|: 

Sinon j'ai profité des promos pour me prendre Robo Recall, depuis le temps...

----------


## Metalink

> Mais tu as acheté la version Quest, non ? C'est l'une ou l'autre que je sache, tu n'as pas accès aux deux, ou alors ça a changé ?


Ah pardon j'avais zappé ton message, mais pas mal de jeux dans la liste étaient crossbuy  ::):

----------


## Maalak

Ah, merci de l'info, c'est intéressant à savoir.
J'aurais apprécié que ce fusse le cas pour Beat Saber, ce qui aurait permis de moins subir les effets des mises à jour sur les mods pour laisser le temps à ceux du Quest d'être actualisés.

----------


## Metalink

C'est sur que ça aurait été top pour Beat Saber. Mais je comprends aussi les devs qui veulent pas le faire, un portage ça coute cher et ça peut être compliqué (quand t'achètes un jeu sur PS5 t'as pas la version Switch gratos).
A la limite faudrait que ça soit possible dans un seul sens : si t'achète la version Quest au prix fort, t'as aussi la version PC mais pas l'inverse (je crois que c'était le cas pour The Climb 1 ?).

----------


## ExPanda

> Sinon j'ai profité des promos pour me prendre Robo Recall, depuis le temps...


Et donc essayé ce weekend.
Comme souvent je vais commencer par le négatif. Le jeu est au final assez classique, "va là et tue ce qui arrive, puis là et défend le point" , c'est un wave shooter quoi. Je sais pas pourquoi mais après la démo Bullet Train et ce que j'en avais vu je m'attendais à un peu plus de narratif en jeu. Sur certains points on voit que le jeu a vieilli, genre les interactions avec les objets qui ne se font que sur ceux qui ont le point pour les attraper, ou lancer une tasse par terre qui la fait rebondir, après Alyx ça fait un peu retour en arrière.
Un truc qui me saoule vraiment par contre, c'est l'impossibilité de tourner sur place sans utiliser la téléportation. Ca et le fait qu'elle s'oriente par rapport à la position de la tête, et pas celle de la zone où on était, c'est ultra chiant de s'orienter correctement. Bon courage à ceux qui ont une micro-zone de jeu, dans ma première configuration ça serait injouable, et j'imagine pas ceux qui y ont joué sans le suivi à 360°.

Ceci étant dit... Le jeu est très bon quand même.
J'ai beau ne pas être fan de wave shooters et de scoring (pas accroché à Space Pirate Trainer par exemple), j'ai quand même enchainé quelques missions et j'ai envie d'y retourner, tant il a un super feeling et est ultra défoulant. On a une vraie sensation de puissance entre les armes et le corps-à-corps. Choper un robot, lui arracher la tête d'un coup de pompe à bout portant, puis se servir du reste pour parer des balles avant de le jeter sur ses potes pendant qu'on sort les flingues, c'est trippant.  :Bave: 
Et malgré certaines interactions "vieillottes" comme dit plus haut, techniquement le jeu est ultra propre et envoie du bois, c'est même impressionnant pour son âge. Je comprends que ce soit un classique. Et dire que certains l'ont eu gratos.  ::O: 


Comme ça m'a fait réinstaller Revive j'ai relancé Lone Echo aussi. Les deux tournent nickel avec l'Index, par rapport à la première fois, avec un WMR, ce coup-ci ça se lance direct de l'interface Steam et tout. Et refaire le jeu avec un pc plus puissant qu'à l'époque et avec un meilleur casque, c'est encore  :Bave:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Robo Recall est probablement le jeu de tir qui a le plus compris l'apport de la VR. Et c'est vachement  frustrant, car c'est le PREMIER jeu de tir en VR quoi...Dingue que le média n'a pas réussi à s'approprier les codes qu'il a mis en place (toute la partie démembrement, vol d'arme, bouclier humain, ...)


J'ai encore le souvenir sur ce jeu, première soirée en VR, j'ai déjà la machoire par terre de la claque d'immersion que je viens de me prendre, et sur le deuxième niveau, l'IA me conseille de prendre les shotgun. On tend alors les bras derrière notre épaule, et hop, on récupere les fameux fusils a pompe qu'on avant dans le dos  :Bave:  C'est à ce moment-là *PRECISEMENT*, que j'ai pigé que j'aurais beaucoup de mal à faire pan-pan autrement qu'en VR. C'est un truc indescriptible, qui rentre au panthéon des trucs qui auront marqué ma vie de joueur. Au même titre que la première borne d'arcade à laquelle j'ai joué, alors que mon grand frère me portait pour que j'arrive à voir l'écran, ou la première partie en multijoueur sur une FPS avec le micro pour communiquer en direct. Ces moments-là, on en croise une poignée dans notre vie, et Robo Recall a rajouté une pierre à l'édifice (et puis Lone Echo, et puis Space Pirate Trainer, et puis Sairento, et puis Pavlov, ,.....)

----------


## Maalak

C'est un peu la même chose qu'Asgard's Wrath pour le coup de la récupération des armes.

----------


## ExPanda

Forcément trois ans et pas mal de jeux après il n'a pas le même impact, mais j'imagine bien ce que ça devait être ouais. Au début rien que la maison WMR me foutait une claque, alors...  ::P: 
Je regrette d'avoir pris Space Pirate Trainer à l'époque et pas celui-là à la place (bon c'était pas le même prix, vu le peu de Promos que fait Oculus).

N'empêche, avec l'entrée en matière de First Contact, Robo Recall offert avec les manettes, et Lone Echo, c'était violent à l'époque chez Oculus.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Forcément trois ans et pas mal de jeux après il n'a pas le même impact, mais j'imagine bien ce que ça devait être ouais. Au début rien que la maison WMR me foutait une claque, alors... 
> Je regrette d'avoir pris Space Pirate Trainer à l'époque et pas celui-là à la place (bon c'était pas le même prix, vu le peu de Promos que fait Oculus).
> 
> N'empêche, avec l'entrée en matière de First Contact, Robo Recall offert avec les manettes, et Lone Echo, c'était violent à l'époque chez Oculus.


Ils avaient un ENORME retard à rattraper. Il faut quand même se rappeler que l'Oculus CV1 est sorti à l'époque avec UNE CAMERA, et zero touch, on jouait assis au pad devant son PC. C'est l'arrivée du HTC Vive qui leur a donné un coup de pied au cul assez violent.

Le truc assez dingue c'est qu'en effet les jeux offerts (dead and buried, lucky tale, lone echo et robo recall), c'était le haut du panier de la VR, tu n'avais aucun truc aussi poussé/joli/long sur steamvr.

----------


## Maalak

Je mets ici un post extrait du topic des bons plans puisque ça concerne la VR :




> VR Discovery Bundle chez Bundestar en mode tier3 à la HB
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/vr-discovery-bundle


Bon, par contre, tout ça a l'air un peu moisi, c'est plus histoire de dire qu'il y a quelque chose en cours.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Et malgré certaines interactions "vieillottes" comme dit plus haut, techniquement le jeu est ultra propre et envoie du bois, c'est même impressionnant pour son âge. Je comprends que ce soit un classique. Et dire que certains l'ont eu gratos.


Bah, c'est surtout qu'il était offert avec les Oculus Touch à l'époque où Oculus n'avait pas bien su réellement exploiter la VR via le Roomscale. Il a fallu que HTC / Valve propose la VR avec Roomscale pour qu'Oculus ait réagit pour sortir des manettes à l'arrache.

----------


## nodulle

A l'arrache je ne crois pas, ça reste un produit bien pensé qui a peu évolué sur les différents casque qui sont sortis avec. C'est techniquement supérieur au Wands et c'est sorti seulement 6 mois après. C'est juste que les Touchs n'étaient pas prêt pour être sortie en même temps que le casque et ont donc voulu axer leur communication sur une utilisation assise. Avant de dire "Oui mais non, vous inquiétez pas, les manettes arrivent. Ils faut qu'on termine de les fignoler et qu'on lance la production. Et puis on va vous filer 5 jeux avec, vous allez voir ça va être incroyable !"  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

> N'empêche, avec l'entrée en matière de First Contact, Robo Recall offert avec les manettes, et Lone Echo, c'était violent à l'époque chez Oculus.


C'est ça.
2017 pour Robo Recall en plus...

Quand tu vois que, maintenant, l'ambition d'Oculus Games est de refourguer des jeux Quest moches...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> C'est ça.
> 2017 pour Robo Recall en plus...
> 
> Quand tu vois que, maintenant, l'ambition d'Oculus Games est de refourguer des jeux Quest moches...


Faut dire qu'il me semble que Robo Recall a couté "un pognon de dingue", tout ca pour le filer en bundle dans un kit VR vendu déjà à perte...

----------


## ExPanda

> Quand tu vois que, maintenant, l'ambition d'Oculus Games est de refourguer des jeux Quest moches...


Ouais ça fait mal les ambitions pour la VR.
Gros investissements en 2017 avec du bon matos et des AAA.
En 2021, bon le matos est pas mal, faut le dire, mais niveau logiciels... Des trucs calibrés pour mobile quoi.  :Emo:

----------


## nodulle

> Faut dire qu'il me semble que Robo Recall a couté "un pognon de dingue", tout ca pour le filer en bundle dans un kit VR vendu déjà à perte...


Et c'est Epic en plus, si ils pouvaient claquer dans des productions VR le quart du pognon qu'ils jettent par la fenêtre pour financer les jeux gratuits de l'EGS on aurait des équivalent d'Alyx tous les mois...  ::cry::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est ça.
> 2017 pour Robo Recall en plus...
> 
> Quand tu vois que, maintenant, l'ambition d'Oculus Games est de refourguer des jeux Quest moches...


Ouais, mais ça c'est la faute à Mark.

----------


## Luthor

je supprime vu le message du dessous.

Et pourtant je vais sur ce topic tous les jours, mais ça m'a échappé.  ::|:

----------


## Maalak

Ça aurait été mieux de regarder un peu au-dessus avant de juger nécessaire de le faire.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Maalak

> Et maintenant il y a Maskmaker qui est sorti et me tente bien aussi, mais je ne sais pas s'il est déjà sur le Quest.





> Pas en natif, mais via link.


Tiens, voilà un test de ton jeu.
En gros, il n'est pas mal du tout (même si je le trouve un peu court malgré ce qu'ils en disent).

Accessoirement, je vois qu'il y a 30% de remise via code sur l'oculus store en ce moment (je ne sais pas si c'est juste pour un article ou plusieurs), ça peut être bon à prendre pour qui attendait des promos pour acheter quelque chose (ça met Maskmaker à 14 € par exemple).

J'en profite également pour mettre ici la liste de toutes les applications disponibles dans l'App Lab d'Oculus puisqu'il n'est pas possible d'en consulter le catalogue directement depuis l'application.

----------


## 564.3

Pour info il y a une démo de la version beta de AGAINST.

Le tuto, un niveau en version facile et difficile.
Au début c'est assez brouillon, faut prendre un peu le temps de s'habituer aux annonces et aux enchainements typiques, puis ça va.

C'est déjà pas mal, mais il manque certaines choses pour donner plus d'impact, un meilleur sens du timing et du scoring. Pour l'instant il ne garde pas les scores, c'est juste pour essayer.
Le design est sympa et atypique, les séquences plutôt bonnes. Le mode difficile pousse à pas mal esquiver / se baisser, l'exercice m'a l'air bien même s'il faudra des modes plus durs.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah cool, c'est une bonne initiative la démo.  ::): 
Là comme ça le jeu ne m'attirait pas plus que ça, mais puisqu'on peut tester on va lui donner sa chance.

----------


## 564.3

> Ah cool, c'est une bonne initiative la démo. 
> Là comme ça le jeu ne m'attirait pas plus que ça, mais puisqu'on peut tester on va lui donner sa chance.


C'est plus une version de test qu'une démo du produit fini par contre. Ils en referont probablement d'autres versions.

----------


## Jefiban

Petit message pour dire que Cosmodread est vraiment très bien, très bonne surprise, flippant comme il faut, une ambiance du tonnerre, et un environnement cohérent et bien pensé !

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oh ben alors moi aussi un message : sur l'oculus Store jusqu'à demain 9h la promo est sur Angry Birds VR, et les deux autres emplacements de promo seront renouvelés ce soir à 19h, ptet avec des trucs biens...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Facebook rachète les devs de Onward

https://www.oculus.com/blog/welcomin...e-to-facebook/

Le jeu restera sur Steam, ca va, c'est pas comme si Facebook mentait en permanence avec l'Oculus :D

----------


## Maalak

> Oh ben alors moi aussi un message : sur l'oculus Store jusqu'à demain 9h la promo est sur Angry Birds VR, et les deux autres emplacements de promo seront renouvelés ce soir à 19h, ptet avec des trucs biens...


Inutile de signaler ces promos, ça n'a rien d'exceptionnel car ça tourne tous les jours.
Le code pour les -30% sur la boutique est autrement plus rare (et utile vu les prix pratiqués).

----------


## 564.3

> Facebook rachète les devs de Onward
> 
> https://www.oculus.com/blog/welcomin...e-to-facebook/
> 
> Le jeu restera sur Steam, ca va, c'est pas comme si Facebook mentait en permanence avec l'Oculus :D


C'est assez logique pour le coup, ils ont massacré la version PC pour qu'il tourne en cross-play sur Quest, le genre de démarche qui plaît à Facebook  ::ninja:: 

Bon en vrai ça fait longtemps que je l'ai pas relancé, bien avant le fameux patch qui n'était pas si terrible que ça il parait, et qu'ils ont bien amélioré depuis pour les changelogs que j'ai vu passer.
Ces derniers temps il tourne à 200 joueurs Steam aux heures de pointe, probable qu'il soit plus populaire sur Quest.

----------


## ExPanda

Ils avaient pas fait marche arrière sur le downgrade de la version pc ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Vous allez trouver que je débarque, et en effet j'ai un Quest2 depuis seulement 15 jours, mais :
- Est-ce qu'une page du forum regroupe les pseudos des CPC Quest ? L'idée c'est de remplir la liste d'amis avec des noms pas forcément inconnus pour ensuite profiter d'une certaine émulation sur les leaderboards de différents jeux. Voire de rejoindre des parties coop, mais pour le moment j'en suis pas encore là.
- Y a des promos Humble bundle en ce moment. Il semble que Fruit Ninja soit "cross buy". Si j'achète le jeu sur ce site, il va pouvoir s'ajouter à ma bibliothèque sur le casque oculus ensuite ? Je vais pouvoir y jouer en autonome ? J'ai pas trop idée de comment ça peut se faire, l'écosystème du casque m'est encore parfois étranger (j'ai testé Dirt Rallye 2, Redout etc mais je papillonne pour cerner l'étendue des façons de jouer au casque).

Merci pour le pied à l'étrier.

----------


## Darth

Je ne peux pas répondre a tes interrogations camarade n'ayant pas de Quest, en revanche tu es le bienvenu sur Pavlov les lundi soirs avec les autres canards. Certe ça t'oblige a prendre le jeu sur steam (ou pas en fait j'en sais rien) et a jouer en link/airlink/virtual desktop mais tu verras on passe un agréable moment.

----------


## nodulle

> Vous allez trouver que je débarque, et en effet j'ai un Quest2 depuis seulement 15 jours, mais :
> - Y a des promos Humble bundle en ce moment. Il semble que Fruit Ninja soit "cross buy". Si j'achète le jeu sur ce site, il va pouvoir s'ajouter à ma bibliothèque sur le casque oculus ensuite ? Je vais pouvoir y jouer en autonome ? J'ai pas trop idée de comment ça peut se faire, l'écosystème du casque m'est encore parfois étranger (j'ai testé Dirt Rallye 2, Redout etc mais je papillonne pour cerner l'étendue des façons de jouer au casque).
> 
> Merci pour le pied à l'étrier.


Oculus est plus ou moins fermé et il faut différencier les deux plateformes : autonome et PC. Tu as des jeux autonome, autonome + PC, PC only. Pour le cas autonome + PC, pour certain jeu, si tu l'achète une fois tu l'as sur les deux plateformes mais il faut bien vérifier sinon tu es obligé de repasser à la caisse. Ca c'est quand tu passes par le store Oculus, pour les autres (Steam) ça va être uniquement sur PC. Les sites comme Humble Bundle indique sur quel store est destiné la clé du jeu (en règle général c'est Steam). Bien faire attention entre le store de la clé et la compatibilité du jeu, parce que dans le cas de Fruit Ninja, il y a le logo Steam, Oculus Windows et Vive mais si tu lis la description c'est indiqué que c'est une clé Steam, donc PC only. Et ça m'étonnerais que tu puisses acheter des jeux Oculus ailleurs que sur leur plateforme, donc pour le cross buy je pense qu'il faut obligatoirement passer par leur store.

----------


## 564.3

> Ils avaient pas fait marche arrière sur le downgrade de la version pc ?


Ils ont amélioré les choses au fil des patchs, dans les commentaires j'en voyais qui ralaient encore mais je n'ai pas approfondi.
Par contre ils n'ont pas fait machine arrière au sens où ça reste cross-play, et la version Quest limite ce qui est possible sur PC. Ils peuvent ajouter des détails et des effets pour le rendu de la version PC, mais pas faire un design trop ambitieux qui serait impossible sur Quest. Après ça reste théorique, de toute façon il vaut mieux éviter de trop en faire en VR, je ne sais pas si ça change grand chose dans la pratique.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je ne peux pas répondre a tes interrogations camarade n'ayant pas de Quest, en revanche tu es le bienvenu sur Pavlov les lundi soirs avec les autres canards. Certe ça t'oblige a prendre le jeu sur steam (ou pas en fait j'en sais rien) et a jouer en link/airlink/virtual desktop mais tu verras on passe un agréable moment.


ça fait ouatmille posts qui parlent de Pavlov et je sens en effet que je vais finir par y passer pour comprendre pourquoi tout le monde y joue, en parle, se regroupe.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> dans le cas de Fruit Ninja, il y a le logo Steam, Oculus Windows et Vive mais si tu lis la description c'est indiqué que c'est une clé Steam, donc PC only.


C'est précisément cette palanquée de logos qui m'a rendu perplexe.



Surtout qu'en dessous le site fourni la même liste d'icône pour "Operating System"... Bref merci de l'éclairage.

----------


## Darth

> ça fait ouatmille posts qui parlent de Pavlov et je sens en effet que je vais finir par y passer pour comprendre pourquoi tout le monde y joue, en parle, se regroupe.


Pavlov c'est en gros counter strike, mais avec quelques mods de jeux en plus, une chié de map faites par la communauté et la bonne humeur inhérente a jouer entre canards qui aiment la roulette russe au fusil a pompe. :Splash: 

Il existe en version quest appelé pavlov shack, non compatible avec le pavlov sur steam auquel nous jouons sur nos pcs de nantis (ou pas). Et comme on est des vieux cons on joue le plupart du temps entre nous, sur un serv monté par 564.3 pour la soirée, en pétant nos lustres, table basse ou tiroirs sur des jets de grenade ou des lancers de couteau un peu trop violent.

Avec ton quest tu pourrais y jouer en airlink ou par le cable sans soucis. Conan3d le fait.

----------


## Maalak

Promo pour Oldnoobie afin qu'il casse lui aussi tout dans sa maison.

----------


## ExPanda

A ce prix c'est cadeau, foncez si vous l'avez pas.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Arf, je l'ai acheté sur Humble à 5€ il y a une grosse semaine. 
J'ai quand même pris Fruit Ninja sur Steam pour 8€, le lendemain l'oculus store le soldait à 12€ en version autonome, donc plus pratique.
J'ai un peu la loose sur la mise en place de stratégies d'achat de jeux VR. En même temps c'est un marché que je ne connais pas ou presque, ça va venir. 

Le plus difficile c'est de se rediscipliner sur les achats de jeux, alors que sur PC c'est la foire permanente aux bundles à 10 balles.
Vador Immortal pas localisé avec des gros sous-titres jaunes et rouges en haut de l'écran, à 8€ les 30 minutes, j'ai l'impression que les jeux VR ont une petite tendance à prendre les joueurs pour des pigeons (ça et les app de fitness qui prennent le train du confinement en passant leur modèle économique sur des abonnements, ou encore la promo spéciale MAY THE FOURTH avec un gros pack non modulable de jeux SW à +de 60€, soit un rabais de...10%).

Sinon, je me suis pris une invit Eleven hier, c'était vachement plus sympa de jouer contre un humain que le bot de service  ::P:  
En revanche j'ai testé cet AM Until You Fall, j'ai l'impression que les jeux de combat/action c'est pas ma came. C'est laid, raide, on dirait un vieux titre de borne d'arcade.

La VR c'est plus immersif avec des titres qui proposent un environnement crédible (Aircar, Real Fishing, Eleven, National Geographic, etc) qu'avec des trucs sortis d'une Nintendo 64, cette terrible ère des premiers jeux 3D : aliasés, simplistes, pauvres graphiquement, les titres de la honte que personne n'approche plus.

----------


## vectra

Eleven est super en effet, et en VS mode, c'est un bon démonstrateur de la VR je trouve.

Until You Fall, j'ai détesté depuis le début. J'ai pas grand-chose de bon à proposer en mode combat: Asgard Wrath est plus sympa mais également artificiel, les dommages ne portant qu'en suivant des séquences de stun pour la plupart des ennemis. Blade & sorcery fonctionne bien, avec une simu réaliste du combat, mais y'a pas de jeu, c'est juste un bac à sable. Skyrim VR est génial si tu n'utilises pas les armes de mêlée, et si tu blindes de mods conçus pour la VR.

Je trouve que les jeux SW sont sympa si t'en prends un ou deux et que tu les prends comme apéros de luxe. J'ai pas regretté l'achat du premier: c'est joli et bien fait, mais vite plié. 

Après, y'a au moins 200 bons jeux en VR (plus ou moins longs), ça dépend juste des goûts de chacun. Tu peux aller voir sur le topic des recommandations pour une liste indicative un peu datée. Perso, j'ai été explosé par Dirt Rally tout court, jeu simple mais ultra-trippant. Après, t'as plein d' "expériences" qui vont te blouser quelques heures chacune, avant de te laisser sur la fin ou sur ta faim: c'est le lot de la VR. 

Au vu du prix des jeux Quest, c'est abusay, et c'est bien ce que je lui reproche à ce smartphone  ::trollface::

----------


## Metalink

Eleven meilleur jeu VR, et pas besoin de 3080 pour y jouer à 120 FPS  :B):

----------


## Skyounet1664

C'est un peu triste je trouve. On peut avoir accès à des univers originaux et c'est un jeu de ping pong l'expérience ultime?

----------


## vectra

Ca coûte une blinde de développer un bon jeu VR, et le marché n'est pas là pour rentabiliser les investissements des éditeurs.

----------


## Maalak

Tiens, Oldnoobie, puisque tu parles des graphismes, que dirais-tu d'essayer ce jeu aux graphismes très ... pixellisés ?
Comme il est gratuit, tu ne risque rien à y jouer une heure afin de te rendre compte si la pauvreté graphique t'est totalement rédhibitoire.  ::): 
Bon, pour ma part, je l'ai essayé en même temps qu'Asgard's Wrath, alors forcément, la différence à piqué. Mais dans l'absolu, j'ai trouvé que le gameplay arrivait bien à nous faire passer outre le souci graphique. A toi de nous dire si cela est également le cas pour toi.  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Mmh... la proposition a du sens, mais je déteste le pixel art en général. Du coup, d'emblée je le sens pas du tout.
En bon rétrograde / vieux con, j'estime que le montant de fric dépensé pour avoir PC+écrans+casque VR+fauteuil et accessoires est censé amener à des félicités vidéoludiques sans commune mesure avec ce que nous expérimentions sur NES ou Game Boy.
Là j'ai envie de Premium Bowling, de Racket NX, de The Climb 2, etc.... mais les tentatives de ARPG en VR me douchent pas mal... (je viens de mater un stream de l'alpha de Zenith, le MMO pas laid mais vide...) et c'est pas si grave.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est un peu triste je trouve. On peut avoir accès à des univers originaux et c'est un jeu de ping pong l'expérience ultime?


Y a tout un tas d'expériences, mais arriver sur Eleven à placer un service comme tu sais les faire sur une vraie table, alors que tu as 4 minutes de temps de jeu à peine, c'est se sentir réellement transposé dans un univers virtuel. Pas déguisé en épouvantail cartoon et pas en train de te battre avec des commandes artificielles (mention spéciale au quart de tour automatique).

----------


## Maalak

> Mmh... la proposition a du sens, mais je déteste le pixel art en général. Du coup, d'emblée je le sens pas du tout.


L'idée est justement de voir si l'effet VR te permet de passer outre cet a priori. Comme c'est gratuit, ça ne coûte rien hormis une heure à tester.  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je vais prévoir de tester ça un soir de la semaine, ça peut être une expérience originale.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Mmh... la proposition a du sens, mais je déteste le pixel art en général. Du coup, d'emblée je le sens pas du tout.
> En bon rétrograde / vieux con, j'estime que le montant de fric dépensé pour avoir PC+écrans+casque VR+fauteuil et accessoires est censé amener à des félicités vidéoludiques sans commune mesure avec ce que nous expérimentions sur NES ou Game Boy.
> Là j'ai envie de Premium Bowling, de Racket NX, de The Climb 2, etc.... mais les tentatives de ARPG en VR me douchent pas mal... (je viens de mater un stream de l'alpha de Zenith, le MMO pas laid mais vide...) et c'est pas si grave. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Y a tout un tas d'expériences, mais arriver sur Eleven à placer un service comme tu sais les faire sur une vraie table, alors que tu as 4 minutes de temps de jeu à peine, c'est se sentir réellement transposé dans un univers virtuel. Pas déguisé en épouvantail cartoon et pas en train de te battre avec des commandes artificielles (mention spéciale au quart de tour automatique).


On avait deja eu le debat, mais je vais me repeter. Une table de ping pong, c'est la chose la plus abordable au monde que tu peux faire en VR. C'est assez ouf ce manque d'ambition quand même. Alors je n'ai pas touché au jeu, mais au vue du trailer, les décors eux-même sont d'une tristesse... Racket Fury a au moins un enrobage SF.

Mais là, on est en VR, on peut LITTERALEMENT vous proposer absolument tout, devenir un super héros qui vole, combattre une armée de robots, devenir star du X (et oui, faut pas l'oublier ca), se transformer en assassin ninja qui se téléporte et découpe ses adversaires en bullet time. Même les FPS manquent d'ambition en VR, la plupart sont des shooters "réalistes". Alors oui, c'est marrant de recharger un AR comme dans la réalité, et de rejouer dans la map DUST2 en VR, mais le medium peut apporter tellement plus, c'est dommage non?

----------


## ExPanda

> avec des commandes artificielles (mention spéciale au quart de tour automatique).


Laisse le tour sur soi-même en dehors de ça, c'est très pratique pour se repositionner dans la pièce. Et un jeu roomscale qui ne gère pas cette fonction c'est super chiant.

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, c'est pour ça que je préfère les jeux roomscale avec TP à ceux à contrôle au stick (l'impression vraiment d'être dedans et pas juste de contrôler un drone), mais les déplacements en VR sont forcément une histoire de compromis. A part avoir une technologie de Ready Player One je vois pas trop ce qu'on peut faire de mieux actuellement, les tapis ça a pas l'air d'être ça, en plus de couter une couille.
La téléportation n'est pas trop naturelle, mais une fois la zone changée se déplacement dedans de façon "normale", c'est le top pour moi. Forcément ça limite l'action possible à la taille de la zone de jeu.  ::ninja:: 
Le système de déplacement de Lone Echo est marrant pour ça, pas de TP, c'est pas vraiment du roomscale, et pas de déplacement au stick sauf pour tourner

Pour ce qui est des graphismes, ça me gêne pas d'être dans un monde à la modélisation simple, le plus important pour moi c'est une bonne gestion du roomscale et de la physique... et qu'on ne voit pas le gros pixels de l'écran. Je préfère un truc cartoon et bien lisse à un truc "photoréaliste" mais où on voit clairement qu'on est devant un écran.

Si vous voulez de beaux jeux qui vous changent d'univers sans être stylisés, faut jouer à Lone Echo et Red Matter.
Mais je trouve que certains s'en sortent très bien aussi pour proposer du dépaysement avec une patte graphique "spéciale", genre Paper Beast, FORM, Scanner Sombre...




> On avait deja eu le debat, mais je vais me repeter. Une table de ping pong, c'est la chose la plus abordable au monde que tu peux faire en VR. C'est assez ouf ce manque d'ambition quand même. Alors je n'ai pas touché au jeu, mais au vue du trailer, les décors eux-même sont d'une tristesse... Racket Fury a au moins un enrobage SF.


Ca reste "impressionnant" de jouer au ping-pong dans 2m² avec une raquette et une balle réaliste.
Je l'aime bien Eleven. C'est l'équivalent du moment détente avec les potes où tu te pose autour de la table de ping, pas besoin de plus qu'une balle qui fait poc.




> devenir star du X (et oui, faut pas l'oublier ca)


Du coup faut un environnement et des graphismes réalistes ou pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

> mais le medium peut apporter tellement plus, c'est dommage non?


Je te proposerais cette réponse : quand tu fais un shooter réaliste, la réalisation des maps va potentiellement plus vite, c'est plus facile à appréhender, et pour le joueur, le réalisme apporte l'immersion, même si les limites d'un gameplay VR (déplacements etc) peuvent ensuite amoindrir cette immersion, elle reste satisfaisante. 
Si tu fais un shooter futuriste, il faut que tu proposes un feeling crédible pour déclencher la fameuse suspension consentie d'incrédulité. Si ton gameplay est pas nickel, tout de suite ça va moins bien se passer au niveau de l'appréciation par le joueur. 

Pour le ping pong par exemple, j'ai + envie de me croire vraiment en train de jouer au ping pong, que de me retrouver avec une raquette fluo à taper une balle lumineuse sur une table triangulaire sur de la musique techno, face à un avatar en forme de robot.

----------


## 564.3

Pour le rendu, la référence reste HL: Alyx je pense. Il y en a d'autres qui font du bon boulot, ou du plus fantaisiste, mais ça n'est pas aussi bien foutu.
Après c'est en général des jeux d'aventure assez linéaires où chaque scène coute une blinde à faire, donc c'est vite plié.
Au final je passe plus de temps sur les simus et les jeux d'arcade (bon ok, comme sur écran).
La différence principale pour moi c'est que les jeux de gestion restent sur écran et les jeux de sport en VR.

Je n'avais pas fait de tennis de table depuis le lycée, et je m'amuse bien avec Racket Fury et Eleven. Il y a pas mal de décors fantaisistes dans ce dernier aussi, on n'est pas obligé de rester dans l'appart-mezzanine même si pour moi c'est déjà dépaysant comparé à ma cage à lapin  ::ninja:: 
Sinon dans les jeux de sport/raquette j'aime bien Racket NX aussi, pour le coup avec un gameplay genre squash / casse brique uniquement possible en VR, et qui est bien fun.

----------


## madpenguin

> on n'est pas obligé de rester dans l'appart-mezzanine même si pour moi c'est déjà dépaysant comparé à ma cage à lapin


J'avoue avoir déjà passé une petite dizaine de minute dans la maison Steam juste à profiter du paysage...

----------


## ExPanda

Il parle de l'environnement par défaut sur Eleven.

Mais sur les premières sessions, je crois qu'on a tous bloqué un peu pareil rien qu'avec l'environnement Windows ou Steam.  ::):

----------


## madpenguin

> Il parle de l'environnement par défaut sur Eleven.
> 
> Mais sur les premières sessions, je crois qu'on a tous bloqué un peu pareil rien qu'avec l'environnement Windows ou Steam.


J'avais bien compris, je comparais juste  ::): 

La maison Windows pas plus que ça, mais la maison Steam me rappelle chaque fois que la montagne me manque ^^'

----------


## Oldnoobie

Par contre j'ai fait une demande de refund sur Oculus Store... c'est weird. Genre ils me disent qu'ils me répondent sous 5 jours. Sauf que je n'ai immédiatement plus accès au jeu et qu'il n'apparaît plus dans mes apps installées.
C'est pile l'inverse de Steam, qui te refund dans l'heure, mais ensuite tu désinstalles toi-même.

----------


## 564.3

> J'avoue avoir déjà passé une petite dizaine de minute dans la maison Steam juste à profiter du paysage...


Ah ouais je ne l'utilise pas par défaut, mais parfois je lance l'appli pour visiter des décors. Il y a de supers environnements avec des trucs animés, interactifs et tout.

Dans Eleven j'ai un peu testé les autres décors mais j'aime bien l'appart de base. Ça donne une ambiance confortable, j'ai l'impression de jouer chez un pote.

Au niveau ambiance j'aime bien aussi https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...Sports_Bar_VR/ faudrait que je le relance.
J'avais lu des retours comme quoi le multi déconnait maintenant, mais je n'ai jamais testé. S'il y en a qui ont le jeu on pourrait essayer à l'occase.
Je suis un peu une burne au billard (le jeu d'origine), mais y a d'autres activités (où je suis une brelle aussi).

----------


## ExPanda

> La maison Windows pas plus que ça, mais la maison Steam me rappelle chaque fois que la montagne me manque ^^'


La maison Windows m'avait déjà fait un effet wahou, et je laissais les potes se promener dedans avant de lancer un jeu, rien que pour montrer la techno. C'est plus immersif que de lancer direct un Beat Saber par exemple.

Sinon des fois après une session "sport" où j'ai transpiré, sur BoxVR par exemple, j'aime bien aller sur la terrasse de la maison Steam, comme si j'allais prendre l'air.  ::P: 
Bon, ça marche pas vraiment.  ::ninja::

----------


## Fabiolo

La version extended de la maison steam avec la cheminée est pas mal, il y a  des fauteuils à côté du coup on peut se caler son fauteuil irl sur celui en vr.

Il manque juste des bouquins à lire et un chat à caresser au coin du feu.

----------


## 564.3

Larcenauts, un shooter par équipe 6v6 avec des persos aux pouvoir variés va sortir cet été sur Quest et PC. C'est fait par ceux qui ont sorti Farpoint sur PSVR. J'y connais pas grand chose dans ce genre de jeux mais ça a l'air bien foutu… enfin on verra.

----------


## Maalak

Sinon, si vous aimez le multi, vous pensez quoi de Déméo ? A part pour le côté immersif, la VR apporte quelque chose par rapport à un écran classique ?

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon, si vous aimez le multi, vous pensez quoi de Déméo ? A part pour le côté immersif, la VR apporte quelque chose par rapport à un écran classique ?


Ah je l'avais vu passer dans les news aussi, mais j'attends de voir ce que ça vaut.
Pour préciser de quoi il s'agit: un RPG type dungeon crawler tours par tours avec une vue façon "tabletop". https://store.steampowered.com/app/1484280/Demeo/
Dans ce genre de jeu, en multi l'intérêt de la VR c'est aussi de pouvoir déconner et communiquer naturellement avec les gestes. Genre pointer quelque chose ou autre.

Edit: en fait ce que j'avais vu concernait le premier pack de contenu (gratos) prévu pour cet été
https://uploadvr.com/demeo-module-rat-king/
Ils sortent le jeu avec un premier jet de contenu, peut-être pas énorme, et désamorcent ceux qui vont râler là dessus.
Enfin on verra les retours. Si le jeu est bien foutu et que ça reste cool en solo, je me laisserais peut-être tenter.

----------


## Maalak

C'est solo aussi, pas uniquement multi ?

----------


## 564.3

> C'est solo aussi, pas uniquement multi ?


Ouais en solo tu controles plusieurs persos. C'est du tours par tours donc c'est pas gênant.

----------


## 564.3

Quelques options sympa dans la dernière beta de SteamVR:
- Un slider pour restreindre le FOV, pour avoir un meilleur niveau de sampling sur une plus petite surface. Un peu comme Pimax mais plus fin et généralisé.
- Une option pour forcer l'échelle. Parfois possible dans les jeux ou autre bricolage, mais c'est pratique pour ceux qui avaient des pbs d'échelle dans des jeux mal foutus.

Enfin je vais pas passer sur la branche beta pour ça, mais quand ça sera stable j'essaierais de bidouiller le FOV pour voir ce que ça donne.
Il y a potentiellement une partie qui est calculée et que je ne vois pas ou peu, mais ça va probablement pas changer grand chose…

----------


## 564.3

> Larcenauts, un shooter par équipe 6v6 avec des persos aux pouvoir variés va sortir cet été sur Quest et PC. C'est fait par ceux qui ont sorti Farpoint sur PSVR. J'y connais pas grand chose dans ce genre de jeux mais ça a l'air bien foutu… enfin on verra.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGdGKtOIAI4


Il y a une interview des devs sur UploadVR: https://uploadvr.com/larcenauts-interview/
Ça a l'air de pas être des rigolos, et je suis curieux de ce que va donner le gameplay.
Je rêve peut-être un peu, mais j'espère qu'il y aura des bots pas trop nazes et une peut-être campagne solo/coop aussi (au pire à la Unreal Tournament).

C'est cool d'avoir une locomotion et des pouvoirs un peu plus fun que du shooter militaire des familles. Aussi ce qui me tenterait pour Population One, s'ils font du chacun pour soi et pas squad obligatoire.

----------


## Brice2010

J'ai relancé le casque, avec toujours des dizaines et des dizaines de jeux achetés en attente  :Emo: 
2 jeux à retenir pour l'instant: Brass Tactics et 1976 Back to Midway!

Aerofly RC 8

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../aerofly_RC_8/ 




Cest un jeu de simulation d'avions téléguidés qui coûte la modique somme de 80€. Clairement, c'est un vrai jeu (d'écran plat j'entends) initialement, ils ont "juste" intégré un mode VR qui fait très bien le taf'. Donc il faut voir la VR ici exactement comme pour dans Fly Simulator. Et pour en parler convenablement, il faut aussi être un adepte du genre. Le jeu est fait pour être joué au Hotas ou carrément à la manette téléguidée reliée en BT / filaire (oui oui ça existe).



On pilote un peu plus de 200 modèles différents (90 sans les addons) qui comportent avions, hélicoptères, quadricoptères, dirigeables, planeurs, ... Le tout dans une cinquantaine d'environnements variés (porte avion, piste d'aviation locale ou internationale, terres paradisiaques ensoleillées, plage, ...) dit 4D. C'est la plupart du temps des lieux pris en photos et modélisés en 3D.
La conduite se fait à partir d'un point fixe, comme si vous utilisiez la vue tour de contrôle d'un jeu d'avion. Si vous êtes pas habitué du genre (et donc des commandes inversées quand l'engin revient vers vous), la vue qui suit l'avion, bien plus proche d'une vue à la 1ère personne, vous permettra de retrouver vos repères.



La conduite est aisée. La puissance des engins est bien plus permissive que la conduite d'avions réels. Aucune difficulté à voler sur le dos en enchainant les rotations, les contraintes subies en réel sont bien moins importantes sur ces petits modèles. Par contre ça reste de la simulation pure, suffisant pour s'amuser après quelques minutes d'entrainement. Même si le jeu est essentiellement fait pour être utilisé en mode vol libre, il y a quelques options de vol de précision où il faut passer dans des portes pour varier un peu les plaisirs.

Je me suis bien amusé, c'est varié et facile à prendre en main (même si très dur à maitriser), mais c'est avant tout un jeu dédié aux amateurs du genre, surtout pour 80€.


1976 Back to Midway

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ack_to_midway/




Il s'agit d'un shoot'em up à scrolling vertical digne de l'ancien temps. Installé dans un cockpit d'avion, vous dirigez en vue du dessus votre avion, soit avec le joystick de votre pad, soit avec le joystick de votre vue immersive. Les ennemis défilent, et il faut à la fois porter attention pour éviter les très nombreux tirs ennemis tout en les détruisant. Des missions secondaires sont présentées en début de mission, comme "tuer X ennemis avec un tir Y ou être touché moins de X fois" et vous rapporteront des pièces d'or. Ces pièces peuvent être dépensées entre chaque mission pour avoir des améliorations qui permettront de faciliter le jeu au fur et à mesure des avancées (plus de puissances sur les tirs, tirs latéraux automatiques, auto réparation, ...).

En ramassant certains bonus, le jeu vous basculera sur une vue à la première personne avec un vol classique, sans vue du dessus. Pour une durée d'une minute environ, il faudra cette fois-ci en 3d (donc sur tous les plans) continuer de détruire les ennemis tout en évitant les tirs. Présent 2 à 3 fois sur chaque niveau, cette nouvelle feature permet de varier un peu du jeu classique et ajoute du dynamisme.



Il y a une soixantaine de missions réparties sur 16 décors différents. La prise en main est aisée et rapide, le fun immédiatement accessible y compris pour les novices de la VR. Ca reste en dehors des phases à la 1ère personne un jeu d'écran plat intégré dans un cockpit d'avion, mais l'adaptation est très bien faite.

Actuellement en promo à 6,24€, c'est clairement un bon choix!



Floor Plan 2

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../Floor_Plan_2/




C'est un jeu d'énigmes très largement plutôt réservé aux enfants. Nouvelle recrue d'une entreprise, vous devez la sauver de la faillite en résolvant des énigmes pour retrouver un objet précieux qui lui rendra sa fortune.
Dans un environnement très coloré, le jeu est entièrement doublé en français textuellement. D'un point de vue sonore, les personnes parlent une langue inconnue, et seules des bulles à côté de leurs têtes permettent d'échanger. On est un peu dans une ambiance Muppet Show visuellement, et l'humour un peu potache reste agréable.



 D'une durée de 5h environ, les énigmes se succèdent et peuvent résolues dans l'ordre de son choix. En effet, il faut utiliser un ascenseur pour se rendre d'un monde à l'autre, et l'ordre est libre.
Les déplacements se font par téléportation sur des places prédéfinies. Il est donc possible d'y jouer assis, et inutile de se déplacer réellement en dehors du fait de se baisser pour saisir des objets.
Comme dans de nombreux jeux à inventaire, le joueur dispose à sa taille d'un sac banane dans lequel il peut ranger 3 objets collectés pour les utiliser à des moments clés pour résoudre une énigme.
A tout moment, il est possible d'appeler un interlocuteur pour avoir de l'aide sur le blocage auquel on est confronté. Le niveau des énigmes est progressif et reste plutôt simple.

Le jeu est sympa si vous aimez les jeux d'énigme et que l'ambiance un peu enfantine ne vous dérange pas. Pour 21€ actuellement, ça reste cependant un peu cher!


Brass Tactics

https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r.../?locale=fr_FR




Il s'agit d'un jeu de stratégie en temps réel type jeu de plateau de guerre médiéval uniquement en VR.
Visuellement, c'est joli. De très nombreux détails, dans les décors comme dans les animations, viennent alimenter le plateau de jeu.
Le jeu met dans les mains de chaque protagoniste un château qui lui sert de base, et des tours actives ou passives sur le terrain qui lui permettront de créer des unités ou de prendre la main sur la zone pour acquérir plus de ressources.
Le jeu intègre un système d'amélioration des unités. Il existe ainsi un peu plus d'une dizaine d'unités différentes, et autant d'améliorations possibles.

La campagne solo, avec une histoire dispensable, reste très agréable pour une durée de vie d'environ 6h avec des doublages audio entièrement en français. Surtout, et c'est plutôt rare, elle peut-être jouée en coop. Le jeu permet bien sûr du jeu vs AI en simple match, et du Joueur contre joueur en ligne ou contre des amis.
La prise en main est aisée et très bien pensée, vraiment intuitive. D'un simple clic, on peut monter ou descendre le plateau de jeu pour se positionner, et on peut également déplacer la caméra sur le champs de bataille à notre convenance.
Le fait de maintenir un bouton et de passer sur une ou plusieurs unités vas automatiquement les sélectionner, et il n'y aura plus qu'à leur indiquer où se rendre ou qui attaquer.

Le jeu est bâti sur une triade de puissance, avec les archers qui battent les guerriers, ces derniers qui battent les cavaliers, et ceux-ci qui battent les archers. En dehors de cette triade, des unités spéciales seront proposées au fil des améliorations ou des missions comme des canons ou des robots.
En multijoueur, le fait de voir le joueur adverse se déplacer et toucher ses pions est un plus non négligeable, autant tactiquement que pour l'immersion en elle même dans le cadre d'un jeu de plateau à deux.

Pour une trentaine d'euros, c'est l'un des meilleurs jeux auquel j'ai pu jouer, sans particulièrement être fan de RTS!

----------


## Kaede

Merci pour tous ces comptes-rendus !

Il y a une erreur sur le dernier lien (https://store.steampowered.com/app/1.../aerofly_RC_8/ au lieu du lien qui nous amènerait sur la page du jeu sur le store Oculus).

----------


## Maalak

C'est juste qu'il voulait vraiment nous refiler son jeu d'avions.  ::ninja::

----------


## Brice2010

Haha merci pour l'avoir signalé  ::): 

J'ai pas mal hate que certains jeux sortent. Y'a notament 2 simu' de char avec Steel Crew et Armored Front.
Y'a bien sûr Sniper Elite Vr pour lequel j'espère qu'ils se louperont pas.
Un jeu de paintball sportif qui peut etre fun.
Et deux jeux d'action avec Axe Gang et Undead Citadel.

Ils sont tous en version "soon", donc bon j'attends! J'ai loupé de grosses sorties à venir?

Edit: j'ai fais quelques heures sur Medal of Honor que j'avais loupé. C'est beau et fun. J'avais lu des critiques sur les chargements à répétition. Mais bordel, qu'est-ce qu'ils ont branlé? Garantie sans spoil, à un moment ça charge, la mission apparait "découvrir l'âge de X". Et là, aucun mouvement possible, aucune réponse à apporter, on mate 2 mecs discuter puis chargement "mission réussie". C'était facile la résistance en fait  ::ninja::  Puis le jeu de 100GO, ça doit être optimisé avec le ***

----------


## 564.3

Merci pour tes retours, des jeux pas très connus en plus.

Sinon il y a un jeu où on devait piloter une forteresse volante en équipe possible écran/VR qui me bottait bien dans le genre véhicules de la mort. Mais je ne sais pas où ça en est, ça risque de pas sortir de si tôt.
Edit: ah je l'ai retrouvé, mais pas de news pour l'instant https://www.microprose.com/games/the-mighty-eighth/

Autre sujet: des chercheurs ont listés / classé les modes de locomotion en VR. J'avais aussi commencé à prendre des notes dans un fichier mais ils ont plus détaillé que moi et ajouté pas mal de méta-données. Bref du beau boulot  :;): 
https://locomotionvault.github.io/ via (RoadToVR)

----------


## Darth

Ça fait un moment que le simulateur de b17 en equipe n'a pas donné signe de vie. Meme sur le topic microprose parlant des futurs jeux annoncés en meme temps, les insiders n'ont aucune info. Ça sent le sapin. Ou l'huile de moteur brulée.

----------


## Brice2010

Allez seconde fournée  ::lol::  Justement sur des jeux peu connus pour aider à faire le tri sur ceux dont on entend peu parler!

Crypto Mining Simulator

Lien steam ici




Oui monsieur, j'ai honte de rien! Ca vient de sortir sur tous les casques fin avril pour la modique somme de 8€ et des poussières. Mais si tu sais miner de la crypto monnaie, t'es blindé donc tu t'en fous tu fais comme moi t'achètes tout!
Bon du calme... Certes on fera vite le tour de ce jeu, ça sera pas le jeu de l'année, mais c'est suffisant pour s'éclater quelques heures, c'est sympa, joli, et ça fait le job.

Sans avoir besoin d'une histoire ou d'une quelconque intro, vous débarquez dans votre hangar vide. Derrière vous une porte qui vous téléporte directement dans un magasin informatique dans lequel chaque étagère dispose de plusieurs dizaines d'équipements réellement existant de tout type: ram, cpu, CG, alim', SSD, ventilos en tout genre, ... Faiblard de votre petite bourse d'étudiant initialement, vous allez devoir créer une première configuration vous permettant de miner de la crypto monnaie. L'argent acquis vous permettra bien entendu d'améliorer votre équipement ou de créer de nouvelles machines. Le jeu intègre un système de "missions" dans lesquelles des gens vous demandent pour une somme fixe de leur monter une machine capable de miner un certaine quantité de crypto monnaie. Plus vous tirerez les coûts vers le bas, plus vous vous mettrez de bénéfice dans la poche pour en profiter à votre compte. L'objectif étant bien sûr d'avoir le plus de revenus au plus bas prix en prenant en compte la consommation électrique et l'usure des matériaux.



Une fois les achats fait, vous devez placer les différents éléments aux bons endroits, et effectuer les câblages correctement (il s'agit d'un simple clic et validation).
Pour les plus connaisseurs / amateurs de risques, il est possible d'overcloaker ou modifier les différentes pièces sur des paramétrages précis pour optimiser vos revenus, au dépens de la fiabilité et de la durabilité du système.
Les graphismes sont plutôt réussis, et représentent bien les différents matériaux.
Les déplacements se font au joystick, et les manipulation avec les gâchettes par simple clic / glissé déposé.
Le jeu n'est proposé qu'en anglais mais le niveau nécessaire frôle le 0.

Les principales crypto monnaies sont présentes, et le jeu intègre un système de variation des différentes devises.
Comme je l'ai dit en intro, c'est pas le jeu de l'année mais ça fait le job, surtout si vous tombez dessus en promo!



VolleyBall Fever VR

Le lien steam ici




C'est un petit jeu sympa en accès anticipé depuis 2 ans (donc qui y restera probablement) existant sur tous les casques du monde pour la somme de 12,49€. N'y connaissant rien au volley ball, et ne regardant pas le beach volley féminin pour ses exploits sportifs (  ::trollface:: ), il s'agit ici de match en 4v4 sur la plage. Il n'est pas possible de se déplacer puisque chacun des 4 joueurs occupe un poste déterminé. Le déplacement dans son salon permettra juste sur quelques dizaines de centimètres en jeu de se "réaxer" pour prendre le ballon dans l'axe souhaité. Ainsi, seul la direction de la frappe, en dehors de son alignement vertical (smash, cuillère, tir tendu, ...) aura un impact.
Il suffit de balancer le pad au moment du choc avec la balle pour la renvoyer. Pour le service, un mouvement vers le haut pour lancer la balle, puis il faudra la frapper.
A chaque perte de point par son équipe, on tourne dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre pour occuper le rôle suivant. On occupera ainsi soit un des deux postes au filet qui consiste à se passer la balle pour smasher, mais aussi à contrer les tirs adverses. Pour cela, il faut soit sauter en vrai, soit activer l'option qui permet de sauter en appuyant sur une touche.
Il est possible de jouer à 2 en ligne en coop, pas en versus.
Graphiquement, c'est à la lignée entre minecraft et team buddies. Simpliste, mais ça permet de se concentrer sur l'essentiel, le jeu.
Facile à prendre en main, sans fioriture, et qui ne cherche pas à être une simulation.
Un jeu correct.


Pale Lands VR

Le lien steam ici




Un jeu de shoot de zombie cartoon pseudo comique sortir en 2018 et toujours en accès anticipé (qui le restera lui aussi probablement) sur tous les casques pour 5€.
Il s'agit de détruire une invasion zombie qui veut s'en prendre à votre village dans lequel vous être barricadé en utilisant et combinant de nombreuses armes et décors, avec à la fois une touche humoristique, mais également un peu trash dans un environnement cartoonesque.
Graphiquement, c'est très coloré et ça reste propre. Les environnements sont destructibles, et les armes sont bien modélisées et sont assez délirantes, en plus de pouvoir être combinée (par exemple une poule de lancer avec un arc classique, ca donne un arc qui lance des poules...).

Pas de déplacement possible directement. Pour passer d'un lieu de tir possible à un autre (souvent d'une tour à une autre), il suffira de tirer dessus. Pour recharger ses armes, il suffit d'effectuer un mouvement vers son dos. Clairement, le jeu est orienté shoot rapide, très arcade, et veut vous noyer dans l'action en permanence. Chaque niveau se compose de vagues successives, avec 4 tours à défendre et des batiments du village à défendre. La perte de ces derniers n'entraine rien, alors que la perte des tours ne vous permettra plus de vous y téléporter, réduisant vos angles de défense possible.
Il y a 5 types de zombies différents avec des points faibles spécifiques. Certains sont des sacs à PV alors que d'autres misent tout sur la vitesse.

L'idée était bonne, mais le jeu est clairement abandonné. Il n'y a donc qu'un seul vrai environnement en dehors de quelques recolorations, et il n'y a au final que peu de variation d'armes et de monstres.
Pas de mode multi / coop, peu de niveau donc jeu court...
Pour le prix d'un demi café à Paris intra muros, ou si on vous l'offre, vous vous amuserez quelques temps ou pour faire essayer la VR, c'est tout.

----------


## Darth

Merci pour tes retours. Le volley aurait pu m'intéresser mais vu la gueule de mon lustre après pavlov je vais oublier les jeux ou on passe son temps les bras en l'air.

----------


## 564.3

Il y a mod VR pour Subnautica Below Zero: https://www.nexusmods.com/subnauticabelowzero/mods/118
Façon Outer Wilds un hack Unity, donc plus clean que du VorpX, mais ça reste du control au pad (pour l'instant au moins).
D'après les retours sur Reddit c'est quand même déjà moins pété que le mode VR officiel de Subnautica (sans les mods tiers qui corrigent pas mal de choses).

En passant, le mod pour Outer Wilds a l'air d'avoir encore progressé, je vais finir par arrêter d'attendre:
https://github.com/Raicuparta/nomai-vr/releases/ (changelog)
https://outerwildsmods.com/mods/nomaivr/ (présentation générale)

----------


## 564.3

Les devs de VTOL sont en train de faire Jetborne Racing, un jeu de course d'avion sur circuit. Ça ne sera pas une exclusivité VR, aussi jouable sur écran et avec avec des controleurs normaux. Je me demande ce que ça va donner dans la pratique, la physique devrait être intéressante.

----------


## Fabiolo

C'est intrigant mais je trouve qu'il y a un côté "Descent"  qui me filait déjà la gerbe sur écran plat, surtout le passage à 32 secondes avec changements de perspectives à foison, j'ai peur qu'en VR ce soit pire mais je veux bien tester pour voir quant même.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est intrigant mais je trouve qu'il y a un côté "Descent"  qui me filait déjà la gerbe sur écran plat, surtout le passage à 32 secondes avec changements de perspectives à foison, j'ai peur qu'en VR ce soit pire mais je veux bien tester pour voir quant même.


Ah ouais ce passage m'y a aussi un peu fait penser. Par contr edans Descent on avait tendance à être paumé, et avoir un mouvement équivalent dans toutes les directions en apesanteur.
Là c'est un avion donc le feeling devrait être différent, on avance principalement. Leurs parcours "challenge" ont plutôt l'air d'être du pilotage au poil de cul avec plein d'obstacles, où faut bien doser entre vitesse et précipitation  ::ninja:: 
On a un peu ça dans un passage de SW: Squadron par exemple, c'est un classique inspiré des films. D'ailleurs faudrait qu'ils nous refassent un petit Pod Racing (avec support VR)…

En tous cas je suis hypé, je le prendrais direct  :;):

----------


## Maalak

Ouais, le descent en VR, j'ai essayé mais il n'a pas passé les cinq minutes. C'est un truc qui est labyrinthique, et avec la VR qui nous impose des rotations constantes, on perd tous ses repères, rendant l'expérience bien peu agréable.

----------


## hommedumatch

Ce jeu me fait plutôt penser à *Slipstream 5000*.

----------


## Kaede

> Ouais, le descent en VR, j'ai essayé mais il n'a pas passé les cinq minutes. C'est un truc qui est labyrinthique, et avec la VR qui nous impose des rotations constantes, on perd tous ses repères, rendant l'expérience bien peu agréable.


Perso j'ai testé Overload, ça n'a pas fait de grosse différence par rapport à jouer sur écran plat.
Pas de sensibilité à la cinétose (ouf ! Bon, éviter de faire des looping comme un idiot pour le plaisir, mais globalement, aucun problème), et mon sens de l'orientation est à peu près aussi mauvais que sur écran, pas +.
En passant, j'ai vu qu'il existait des mods pour Descend, mais que des vieux mods et je n'ai rien réussi à faire tourner sur mon casque (Rift S). Pour être honnête cela m'a un peu déçu  ::(:  Heureusement qu'il y a Overload.

Le concept de ce Jetborne Racing est intriguant, j'ai plutôt hâte de voir comment ils vont épicer le pilotage !

----------


## Brice2010

Allez encore une petite fournée de jeux bien sympas  :;): 

The Knight of Queen

Trouvable sur steam ici pour tous les casques à 3,99€ sorti en mai 2020.




Il s'agit d'un jeu de rôle à l'ancienne avec des combats au tour par tour à la Pokémon dans un environnement médiéval.
La trame scénaristique est assez classique. Un roi démoniaque fait déferler les méchants monstres sur le monde pour le détruire. En tant que chevalier en chef de la reine, vous êtes l'élu qui devra l'en empêcher.



Les contrôleurs sont utilisés comme un gamepad. Les pads servent de touches directionnelles, et le joystick permet de faire défiler les choix dans les menus. Il n'y a plus qu'à valider ou parler à un PNJ avec le clic du contrôleur. L'avancée du joueur peut se faire en tournant avec le regard, ou en rotation séquentielle. Les combats sont lancés de façon aléatoire contre des ennemis invisibles au fur et à mesure que vous marchez dans la nature. En combat, vous aurez le choix entre l'attaque physique de base, des sorts magiques que vous débloquez en montant de niveau, et l'utilisation d'objets que vous pourrez récolter ou acheter dans les auberges. Il est aussi possible d'améliorer son équipement offensif et défensif contre de l'argent. Le bestiaire est diversifié, et la montée en puissance des ennemis se fait ressentir, particulièrement contre les boss, sans nécessiter de grind qui augmente artificiellement la durée de vie, qui sera pourtant d'environ 5H ici. La difficulté du jeu reste bien dosée au fil du temps, avec des combats assez tactiques qui nécessitent d'utiliser les bons sorts / objets au bon moment.



Graphiquement, c'est du très old school, archi simplifié type game boy, mais très coloré, avec des sprites de personnages / monstres en 3D. C'est un parti pris, c'est agréable à voir, on pourra cependant regretter l'aspect très vide de certaines zones. Ajouter quelques arbres et rochers n'aurait rien coûté et aurait clairement habillé les zones.
Le jeu est disponible en japonais et en anglais.
Ca reste une bonne expérience surtout à ce prix. Mais c'est peut-être la nostalgie qui parle un peu.

Drone Hero VR

Dispo sur steam ici pour la somme de 8,19€ sur tous les casques sorti en juin 2017.




Jouable sur écran plat à la souris ou à la manette, ce jeu prend réellement de la valeur en VR.
Le jeu vous propulse au centre d'un cube digne d'une boite de nuit. Musique électro et lumières vives type stroboscopique, vous allez devoir piloter un drone quadricoptère pour toucher le plus rapidement une sphère bleue.
En utilisant votre contrôleur VR, la gâchette permettra de gérer la puissance des gaz, et c'est l'inclinaison du contrôleur lui même qui dirigera l'appareil. Le tuto d'apprentissage est bien réalisé, la prise en main est aisée et on se sent rapidement maitre de l'engin. Un seul controleur est donc nécessaire pour jouer.



Chacun des 25 niveaux se compose de plusieurs cibles à toucher. Plus vous le faites rapidement, plus vous marquez de points. Ces derniers détermineront si vous finissez le niveau avec 1, 2 ou 3 étoiles, au moins une étant nécessaire pour débloquer le prochain niveau.
Si vous démarrez dans une salle vide avec une difficulté enfantine, la difficulté se veut croissante et bien dosée. Missiles à têtes chercheuses, lasers à la mission impossible, ...
Le multi se fait uniquement chacun son tour, en rejouant successivement les mêmes niveaux pour comparer son score. Le jeu comporte cependant un table des meilleurs scores globaux.



Au final, tout ce qu'on peut reprocher à ce jeu, c'est de manquer d'ambition et de ne pas avoir une équipe de dev' derrière pour pouvoir le faire grandir. Le projet du développeur unique est accompli. Il ne cherchait pas à créer des centaines de niveaux, à avoir du multi / coop simultané, à avoir un système de parcours reprenant les pièges déjà existant plutôt qu'un cube fermé. Le jeu se veut "petit" mais au sens noble du terme, puisque ce qu'il fait, il le fait bien. J'ai passé un très bon moment sur ce jeu!

Chicks and Tricks

Dispo ici pour 3,99€ sur tous les casques depuis septembre 2019




Il s'agit d'un jeu uniquement en 1v1 local asymétrique (pas de mode solo) avec un joueur en vr et un joueur sur l'écran au clavier ou manette.
Le but du jeu est enfantin: 100 poules vont être libérées dans le poulailler par vague. Le joueur en Vr incarne le fermier, et devra utiliser son épuisette pour attraper les poules et les déposer / jeter dans une des cagettes à l'extérieur du poulailler.
Pendant ce temps, le joueur sur l'écran controle un renard affamé, qui pourra entrer dans le poulailler et devra dévorer le plus de poules possibles. Les poules tenteront de s'éloigner de lui, mais sa vitesse de déplacement lui permettront de les rattraper.



En cas de contact entre l'épuisette et le renard, ce dernier sera assomé quelques secondes. Il est également possible pour le fermier de saisir dans son outil le renard et le projeter au loin pour lui faire perdre du temps.
Les mouvements en VR sont bien détectés, et il faut un peu d'entrainement pour bien viser les cagettes.
Certaines poules peuvent apparaitre en doré, et vaudront ainsi 3 points au lieu d'un. Lorsque plus aucune poule ne se trouve dans le poulailler, le tableau des scores expliquera combien ont été sauvées, et combien dévorées.



Dans les premières parties, le renard a l'avantage car la prise en main est bien plus aisée. Mais rapidement le fermier pourra le concurrencer.
Même si un peu de room scaling peut aider, il n'est pas nécessaire de se déplacer pour le fermier, pouvoir se tourner à 360° est un plus.

Mon fils de 3 ans adore, et ma femme de 37 aussi. Les parties sont courtes, environ 5 minutes. Aucune variation de gameplay, il n'y a qu'un seul environnement, pas d'animaux différents, mais on lance le jeu, on joue immédiatement et s'amuse tout de suite.
C'est pas le jeu de l'année, mais ca permet de s'amuser, surtout pour les petits!

Vous m'avez hypé avec overload, vais essayer pour voir si je tiens le coup.  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est intrigant mais je trouve qu'il y a un côté "Descent"  qui me filait déjà la gerbe sur écran plat, surtout le passage à 32 secondes avec changements de perspectives à foison, j'ai peur qu'en VR ce soit pire mais je veux bien tester pour voir quant même.


Tu as testé Overload ? Si tu supportes la VR de ce jeu (fait par les développeurs de Descent), du coup, tu pourras supporter Jetborne Racing.

----------


## Brice2010

Niveau cinétose, et j'espère qu'ils y penseront, normalement suffit de réduire le champs de vision avec un voile noir dans les angles quand y'a une rotation importante type looping et rotations commes celles qu'on voit a 35s.
Ca m'avait géné au début dans un jeu d'avion dont j'ai oublié le nom, mais après l'avoir désactivé, j'avais clairement compris son existence.

----------


## 564.3

Dans le trailer il y a un voile noir à un moment, mais c'est quand on se prend trop de G dans la tronche  ::ninja:: 
Je n'ai pas regardé ce qu'il y avait comme options de confort dans VTOL, ça sera probablement du même genre.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Tu as testé Overload ? Si tu supportes la VR de ce jeu (fait par les développeurs de Descent), du coup, tu pourras supporter Jetborne Racing.


En fait non. J'ai tendance (sans doute à tort) à bannir les jeux qui ne supportent pas la full VR ( il ne supporte pas les contrôleurs par ex).

----------


## Kaede

Disons que tu rates toutes les simus et d'autres jeux encore.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Disons que tu rates toutes les simus et d'autres jeux encore.


Effectivement, mais je n'y jouais pas trop avant la VR non plus. La seule simu à laquelle je joue c'est eurotruck, que j'ai essayé en VR d'ailleurs. Mais là aussi le fait de pouvoir rien faire avec ton volant ou ton levier de vitesse avec des mains VR m' a pas mal rebuté même si les principal soucis qui m'a fait arrêté c'est surtout des glitchs graphiques insupportables. 

Alors qu'avec des jeux comme VTOL, tu as des mains en VR pour tenir le joystick et les manettes de gaz, même si dans l'idéal ça serait top d'avoir du hand tracking avec un joystick physique.

----------


## 564.3

Une mise à jour du mod VR pour Risk of Rain 2 qui supporte les controleurs VR. Ça a l'air d'être du beau boulot, je vais tester tout à l'heure.




https://old.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...nique/gyzs78a/



> Over a year in the making, DrBibop has finally finished fully porting Risk of Rain 2 to full 6DOF VR, adding VR support directly in the game engine for a full native-like VR experience! The mod supports full, unique motion controls carefully designed for each character, full 6DOF movement, QOL feature such as optional snap turning and is FULLY playable between VR and non-VR players. This is one VR multiplayer game (like GTFO) that you’ll NEVER have trouble finding players to play with online!
> 
> If you’ve never played Risk of Rain 2, RoR2 is a co-op rogue-like where you start the game with your friends in an unknown planet and have to try to fight your way off it. Each enemy you kill gives you money which you can spend upgrading your weapons or abilities and they all stack to create some really interesting mechanics.
> 
> In addition to the hundreds of unique combos of items, there’s a huge list of characters to choose from, each with their own specially crafted motion controls. Some characters will have you swinging and shooting like you’re playing Windlands 2, others will have you taking down enemies with blades like Sairento VR and some make you just feel like you’re a bad-ass marine with huge guns.
> 
> Download the mod here now to get started!
> 
> https://thunderstore.io/package/DrBibop/VRMod/
> ...

----------


## 564.3

Pour info j'ai fait un retours dans le topic du jeu:




> J'ai essayé, quelques problèmes notés sur la page du mod:
> - mapping du bouton A à (re)faire sur l'Index (ou charger manuellement leur conf)
> - parfois la stéréo n'est pas synchro sur certains détails (pas super grave, mais ce n'est pas clean)
> 
> Autres problèmes pour moi:
> 
> - locomotion relative à l'orientation du casque plutôt que du controleur; j'ai toujours l'impression d'être handicapé dans ce mode
> 
> J'ai peut-être raté une option, ou c'est une limitation difficile à contourner vu que sur écran la touche "avancer" va toujours dans l'axe de la caméra. Si on veut regarder sur le coté en continuant d'aller tout droit faut faire un offset correspondant au stick, je trouve ça hasardeux et pas naturel.
> ...

----------


## madfox

Le mod VR pour GTFO est passé en 1.0:



Un sacré boulot !

----------


## Nanolab

Hello !

Ma petite contribution pour un jeu full VR qui vaut le détour je trouve : Tales of Glory 
C'est du gros défouloir avec des grosses épées (et tout l'armement médiéval aussi) assez technique quand on s'y plonge un peu...

Le dev est ultra réactif sur le Discord du jeu et sort plusieurs majs par semaine : il vient d'y intégrer un peu de magie et sort régulièrement du contenu. 

Je trouve perso que le feeling des combats est vraiment pas mal, avec un coté très jouissif quand on commence à maîtriser ses armes préférées. La partie équitation est moins réussi je trouve avec un coté un peu trop cheap dans l'animation surtout.
Les affrontements à 100 PNJs sur des maps variées sont bien violentes aussi...

Par contre pas de multi pour le moment... A venir peut être plus tard !
Bref c'est le Mount and Blade VR... 

Une des dernières vidéo du dev (oui oui on peut contrôler ses troupes en donnant des ordres ..... à la voix, ainsi que prononcer ses sorts pour les lancer....) :

----------


## madpenguin

Retour du "build your own bundle" sur Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...ate-v-r-bundle

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Retour du "build your own bundle" sur Fanatical : https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...ate-v-r-bundle


Space Junkies quel gachis tout de même  ::(:  C'était vraiment un excellent shooter avec une ambiance géniale. Mais l'équilibrage mon dieu...

----------


## 564.3

> Les devs de VTOL sont en train de faire Jetborne Racing, un jeu de course d'avion sur circuit. Ça ne sera pas une exclusivité VR, aussi jouable sur écran et avec avec des controleurs normaux. Je me demande ce que ça va donner dans la pratique, la physique devrait être intéressante.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W90MkmM_o78


C'est sorti aujourd'hui  :Vibre:  Du coup j'ai tout plaqué pour y jouer 1h.

Pour l'instant j'ai seulement fait du hotlap sur les 2 circuits faciles, et déjà là faut de la pratique pour commencer à avoir l'impression de maitriser quelque chose.
Ce mode est bien peaufiné, avec un ghost, les infos du tours précédent, un leaderboard, un replay depuis plusieurs tribunes qu'on voit en volant. Bref c'est ce que j'espérais.
J'essaierais le mode "course à bonus en multi" une fois que j'aurais bien fait le tours de tout ça.

Au début j'y allais un peu comme un bourrin, mais ça sert surtout à vérifier la solidité des murs et qu'on ne pilote pas un vaisseau spatial magique  ::ninja:: 
Le modèle de vol est effectivement intéressant, faut du doigté et avec quelques repères ça se passe bien. On se fait plaisir à prendre de beaux virages et les regarder ensuite.
La 2x2 voies qui longe le circuit et le coup des tribunes, c'est un appel à faire le couillon et se planter, par contre  ::ninja:: 

J'ai commencé à la manette VR puis je suis passé à la manette physique, où c'est quand même plus naturel et précis.
Dans VTOL on gère du matos plus complexe (même si ce n'est pas DCS) et c'est marrant de le tripoter avec les doigts, le stick virtuel y est plus pertinent qu'ici. Enfin je referais quelques essais quand même, une fois que je connaitrais bien les circuits.

----------


## wiotts

> Space Junkies quel gachis tout de même  C'était vraiment un excellent shooter avec une ambiance géniale. Mais l'équilibrage mon dieu...


En effet, excellentes sensations de tir, de déplacement. Pour moi l'équilibrage n'était pas vraiment le problème.
En revanche, 40€ le ticket d'entrée pour un jeu exclusivement multi et VR, c'était se tirer une balle d'entrée. J'aurais pas eu de problème à les payer car j'avais vraiment apprécié le jeu lors des beta (j'avais même fait de longs retour sur les forums officiels suite aux beta), mais je savais qu'à ce prix, les lobbys seraient vides.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> En effet, excellentes sensations de tir, de déplacement. Pour moi l'équilibrage n'était pas vraiment le problème.
> En revanche, 40€ le ticket d'entrée pour un jeu exclusivement multi et VR, c'était se tirer une balle d'entrée. J'aurais pas eu de problème à les payer car j'avais vraiment apprécié le jeu lors des beta (j'avais même fait de longs retour sur les forums officiels suite aux beta), mais je savais qu'à ce prix, les lobbys seraient vides.


J'y ai joué sur les week end gratos (pareil gros soucis sur le prix), et comme il y a peu de monde, bah aucun matchmaking, et tu jouais contre des mecs qui te one shot de l'autre bout de la map, qui connaissaient le spawn des armes par coeur, full armure tout le temps. Bref, le jeu n'était vraiment pas amusant à ce niveau.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

TIens un bundle qui a l'air de vraiment valoir le coup chez fanatical 


Rien que pour Zero caliber et Contractors sur le dernier palier, ca me parait pas moche pour 17€.

----------


## ExPanda

Tiens j'ai testé *Ragnarock* vite fait.
Ca ne détrônera pas Beat Saber mais c'est une alternative intéressante pour quelques sessions. Et la playlist est marrante (j'ai pris le jeu quand j'ai vu passer Alestorm et Nanowar of Steel  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Maalak

> TIens un bundle qui a l'air de vraiment valoir le coup chez fanatical 
> 
> 
> Rien que pour Zero caliber et Contractors sur le dernier palier, ca me parait pas moche pour 17€.


Bof, c'est du vieux, que l'on trouvera peut-être aussi soldé lors des prochaines soldes Steam.
Ce genre n'est pas spécialement mon truc, donc je passe mon tour, je préfère mettre cette somme dans un seul jeu qui m'intéressera vraiment, lui.

----------


## vectra

Moose life: Z4L47-BYN0X-GDLA'trois'
*Sprint vector*: MXZW9-T3LRQ-RHEZ'deux'

Le dernier chiffre est écrit en caractères pour éluder les aspirateurs.

----------


## ExPanda

Je passe mon tour mais c'est sympa de ta part.  :;): 
En espérant que ce soit quand même un canard reconnaissant qui puisse les choper.

----------


## Nortifer

Merci ! Je me suis permis de prendre Sprint Vector qui était au final le seul qui m'intéressait dans ce bundle  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Très sympa Vectra, merci pour les autres !

----------


## Kaede

Horizon Vanguard est dispo, à côté d'environ 1019 autres items (non VR sauf exceptions peut-être ?) dans le Indie bundle for Palestinian Aid, pour $5 : https://itch.io/b/902/indie-bundle-for-palestinian-aid

----------


## Hideo

Closer look at After The Fall . 

Y'a une video de ~2 minutes qui montre pas mal de chose, ca donne plus envie que ce qu'on a vu precedemment. 
On devrait avoir plus d'info a l'E3, on a UploadVR qui va nous faire sa conf annuelle.

----------


## 564.3

Et hop, Facebook se paie Big Box VR (Population One).

Je me demande ce que ça va donner d'ici quelques années toutes ces acquisitions, ça fera probablement des bons jeux en moins pour les concurrents du Quest. En espérant qu'ils continuent quand même à faire des versions PC, mais ce n'est pas gagné pour les titres suivants.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Et hop, Facebook se paie Big Box VR (Population One).
> 
> Je me demande ce que ça va donner d'ici quelques années toutes ces acquisitions, ça fera probablement des bons jeux en moins pour les concurrents du Quest. En espérant qu'ils continuent quand même à faire des versions PC, mais ce n'est pas gagné pour les titres suivants.


Lone Echo 2 sera le dernier jeu VR pour PC développé par Facebook. Pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il est probablement inadaptable pour Quest2. Les rachats de Facebook, je les vois d'un très mauvais oeil (vu que je ne possède pas de Quest2 ^^), surtout qu'en face, Sony ouvre son catalogue d'exclu au PC. Et du coup à terme ca serait cool de voir leurs exclus sur Steam (genre FarPoint, Blood and Truth,...pas mal de trucs que je jalouse )

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... Sony ouvre son catalogue d'exclu au PC. Et du coup à terme ca serait cool de voir leurs exclus sur Steam (genre FarPoint, Blood and Truth,...pas mal de trucs que je jalouse )


Quoi ? Est-ce que j'ai bien lu ? Si ça se concrétise, je saute de joie et je croise les doigts pour les 2 titres que tu as nommés !  ::wub::

----------


## Fabiolo

Par contre c'est dommage qu'ils n'aient pas sorti la version VR de RE7, à part s'adapter au SDK steam VR et un peu de travail de rebinding des contrôleurs, je ne vois pas ce qui peut les bloquer.

----------


## 564.3

> Par contre c'est dommage qu'ils n'aient pas sorti la version VR de RE7, à part s'adapter au SDK steam VR et un peu de travail de rebinding des contrôleurs, je ne vois pas ce qui peut les bloquer.


À mon avis suffit que quelqu'un file un chèque à Capcom et ça sortira la semaine suivante. Il ne doit plus y avoir de clause d'exclusivité avec Sony, c'est juste qu'ils s'en foutent.

Ou peut-être qu'ils craignent que les joueurs PC soient plus exigeants et vont hurler au crime s'ils doivent jouer au pad et assis.
Mais c'est peut-être moi qui m'en fout d'un portage de ce genre, et fait un peu une généralité amplifiée  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Quoi ? Est-ce que j'ai bien lu ? Si ça se concrétise, je saute de joie et je croise les doigts pour les 2 titres que tu as nommés !


Mollo mollo  ::):  Sony commence a sortir certaines exclus sur PC (Horizon Zero Dawn et Days Gone par exemple) et du coup, ca serait cool qu'ils continuent sur leur lancer et fasse pareil en VR.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Ou peut-être qu'ils craignent que les joueurs PC soient plus exigeants et vont hurler au crime s'ils doivent jouer au pad et assis.


Ah oui non j'avais pas capté que ça se jouait uniquement au pad sur psvr, je pensais qu'ils avaient fait un truc avec les psmove quant même.

----------


## 564.3

> Ah oui non j'avais pas capté que ça se jouait uniquement au pad sur psvr, je pensais qu'ils avaient fait un truc avec les psmove quant même.


Nan ils ont pris le chèque de Sony pour la version PSVR, ajouté 2-3 options de confort, et hop fini  ::ninja:: 
Bon il y a plus de boulot que ça, faut adapter des scènes, faire gaffe à la caméra et aux perfs notamment. Enfin tu le sais mieux que moi  :;):

----------


## Fabiolo

> Nan ils ont pris le chèque de Sony pour la version PSVR, ajouté 2-3 options de confort, et hop fini 
> Bon il y a plus de boulot que ça, faut adapter des scènes, faire gaffe à la caméra et aux perfs notamment. Enfin tu le sais mieux que moi


Yep mais je partais du postulat que c'était full VR déjà sur PSVR, mais je me suis mal renseigné.

----------


## 564.3

Sinon dans les news de ces derniers jours, ce qui me hype le plus c'est Amid Evil VR.
https://uploadvr.com/amid-evil-vr-support/

Si c'est aussi bien fait que les portages des Serious Sam, banco  :;): 
Mais c'est plus compliqué avec les armes de mêlée (en fait y en a qu'une rellement). Je m'attends pas à quelque chose du niveau de Blade & Sorcery, si ça fait le job c'est déjà bien, c'est principalement un shooter.
La version écran me fait de l'œil depuis quelques temps mais je n'avais pas craqué. Il y a encore moins de risques que ça arrive avant le mode VR maintenant.

----------


## ExPanda

C'est pas un jeu assez nerveux ?

----------


## 564.3

> C'est pas un jeu assez nerveux ?


Ouais c'est pour ça que je fais une ref à Serious Sam, un portage de FPS old-shool bien réussi.
Je parle de Serious Sam 3 notamment, pas du wave shooter, qui est cool aussi mais c'est un autre genre.

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai essayé la démo d'*I Expect You To Die 2* ( https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._You_To_Die_2/ )
Il s'agit du tuto et d'un tout petit morceau d'une mission (si c'est comme dans le premier, là ça doit à peine en faire la moitié). C'est exactement ce à quoi on peut s'attendre, comme des missions supplémentaires pour le premier, même gameplay mais lieux différents. Pas de mise à jour graphique non plus, je pense que même si c'est un peu son style, sa sortie sur Quest n'y est pas étrangère, le jeu reste très low-poly.
Le jeu garde la même ambiance, et la nouvelle intro est bien sympa aussi.

Je conseille fortement de tester si vous ne connaissez pas le premier et pour voir si le style peut vous plaire. Sinon laissez tomber, autant attendre la sortie qui est assez proche (sauf si vous êtes vraiment fan et voulez absolument voir la nouvelle intro et le nouveau bureau).

----------


## Darth

Je le prendrais directement a sa sortie. Le premier m'avait fait passé un chouette moment.

----------


## 564.3

Du multiplayer dans Stride  ::o: 




Par contre c'est un mode infecté comme dans Gorilla Tag, j'espère qu'ils feront d'autres trucs. Le système de parkour est différent donc ça passe, mais Gorilla Tag est le gold standard pour moi.
Ça serait cool qu'il y ait des modes avec les flingues, éventuellement transformés en genre de tasers, ou peut-être qu'un level design pour pousser au parkour + combat rapproché passerait. Un mode du genre CTF serait peut-être pas mal.

Par contre ce n'est plus la saison pour ce genre de conneries, même si ça va en ce moment  :Sweat:

----------


## vectra

> Lone Echo 2 sera le dernier jeu VR pour PC développé par Facebook. Pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il est probablement inadaptable pour Quest2. Les rachats de Facebook, je les vois d'un très mauvais oeil (vu que je ne possède pas de Quest2 ^^), surtout qu'en face, Sony ouvre son catalogue d'exclu au PC. Et du coup à terme ca serait cool de voir leurs exclus sur Steam (genre FarPoint, Blood and Truth,...pas mal de trucs que je jalouse )


Les jeux Quest 2, c'est une impasse.

Guitar Hero et consorts c'est bien, mais c'est juste une minuscule niche dans le marché du JV. Et donc elle est condamnée à s'éteindre.
Pour moi, les jeux mobiles Q2 ne font pas exception.

Qui parle d'acquérir un Q2 pour jouer à un jeu Q2? Personne... Les gens citent des titres AAA PC, jamais ou presque des jeux adaptés au Q2.
Ou simplement ils vont vers le Q2 parce que c'est le moins cher et qu'il est très réputé pour ses finitions globales et pour sa facilité d'accès, et qu'ils savent qu'on peut jouer à tous les jeux.

----------


## 564.3

Faut plutôt comparer ça au marché des jeux mobiles sur smartphone voir Nintendo Switch.
En tous cas c'est ce que viserait logiquement Facebook, du mobile et social, si possible adaptable en AR par la suite.
Genre Beat Saber je le vois bien en AR, avec le mode multi où chacun place sa piste comme il veut et selon la pièce. Ça sera plus marrant de voir les autres IRL que des avatars moisis, et ça reste possible d'intégrer des joueurs distants aussi.
C'est sur qu'ici on s'en fout plus que la population générale, mais ce n'est pas forcément un connerie de la part de Facebook. Au contraire, tout est bien calculé à partir de chiffres qu'ils ne publient pas.

----------


## Casimir

> Qui parle d'acquérir un Q2 pour jouer à un jeu Q2? Personne...


Je dirai, 90% des gens?

La très grosse majorité se contentent du shop du quest 2, et puis t'abuses, t'as des bons jeux sur ce store, Population One, Myst ....

----------


## vectra

Ce que je voulais dire: nomme un jeu Q2 auquel les gens qui achètent le casque veulent jouer?
Ah oui, Half-Life Alyx  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Arf, ouais ça doit être quelque part entre 0 et 90%, vous nous faites de belles hypothèses là. Faudrait que quelqu'un lance un sondage Twitter pour savoir la vérité  ::ninja:: 

En tous cas si j'achetais un Q2, je mettrais clairement Beat Saber, Racket NX, In Death, Space Pirate Trainer et quelques jeux du genre dessus.
Tout ce qui est cool à faire par petite session en déplacement et tourne bien sur la SOC sans trop s'arracher les yeux. Et surtout si on bouge pas mal, pour l'avantage du sans-fil.
Pour le reste vaut mieux avoir un PC à coté, c'est sur.

J'ai passé 20h sur HL:A et 160h sur Beat Saber.
Bon ok, à coté j'ai passé 250h sur DR2, et pas mal sur d'autres simu en VR…
Enfin pour les trucs gourmands faut un PC, mais ça ne retire rien à l'intérêt du Q2 natif.

----------


## vectra

Je ne dis pas ça uniquement pour être odieux, mais bien parce que ça souligne une faiblesse structurelle. 
Les jeux qui ont du coffre sont sur PC et bientôt PS5. Là, on a des "petits" jeux limités par le SOC et qui, au mieux, durent par la répétition.

Beat Saber est un petit miracle de la VR qui s'adapte totalement au SOC, mais même lui a été conçu pour le PC à la base.

L'étroitesse de la ludothèque PCVR est déjà un problème en soi, que FB n'a pas réussi à régler malgré des moyens considérables. Et là, ils trouvent le moyen de créer une scission: y'aura pas d'effet de masse, en tous cas pas grâce à FB et pas dans les années à venir.
On en est à considérer Sony comme le sauveur de la VR (PC) là...

----------


## Casimir

> Ce que je voulais dire: nomme un jeu Q2 auquel les gens qui achètent le casque veulent jouer?
> Ah oui, Half-Life Alyx



Tu te plantes totalement, la très grosse majorité de ceux qui ont un Quest 2 n'ont soit pas de pc a coté, soit pas de pc assez puissants pour faire tourner Half Life Alyx. Tu oublies que le Quest 2 a démocratisés la VR pour son coté autonome justement(et le prix).

----------


## Kaede

> Là, on a des "petits" jeux limités par le SOC et qui, au mieux, durent par la répétition.


Pour comparer, mais ç'a déjà été évoqué plus haut : les jeux sur téléphone mobile brassent beaucoup d'argent au global.
C'est peut-être pareil pour le store Oculus, en tout cas c'est hâtif de parler d'impasse. Tant que FB envisagera que ça rapporte suffisamment de pognon (si ça n'est pas déjà rentable), ils pousseront derrière. Vu les moyens de FB on est pas sortis (dans le même genre, voir l'EGS et sa tonne de jeux gratuits ? Ce qui a certainement coûté bonbon et est assez inédit).

----------


## nodulle

Vous vous plantez tout les deux. Dans les fait on a aucun chiffre. Toute affirmation n'est que pure supposition basé sur vos expériences personnelles et vos ressentis et n'est aucunement représentatif.

Ceux qui ont acheté un Quest 2 l'ont fait pour différentes raisons qui ne sont pas les mêmes pour tout le monde. Comme le prix, le coté autonome mais également le fait de pouvoir le brancher sur un PC. Je pense également qu'il ne faut pas sous-estimé le coté psychologique de ne pas être limité à un store fermé et de pouvoir le brancher au besoin (même si on ne le fait pas forcément).

----------


## vectra

>Casimir: tu tournes en rond dans l'erreur.
Vrai ou pas, ce que je dis, c'est que les gens achètent un produit "réputé", pas le support qui permet de jouer à des licences-phare. 
Le PCVR en manque, mais c'est byzance par rapport au Q2, et ça ne changera pas de sitôt.

La différence c'est que le Q2 demande un prix contenu et choisi avec beaucoup de soin, quitte à sabrer dans une partie de l'ergonomie. Ce qui paraissait impensable il y a peu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> (dans le même genre, voir l'EGS et sa tonne de jeux gratuits ? Ce qui a certainement coûté bonbon et est assez inédit).


C'était la stratégie FB dans une moindre mesure jusque fin 2019. 
Ils ont les myards pour faire ce que fait Epic, qui a toutefois une autre assise dans le JV, mais ils ne mettent pas les mêmes ambitions ni les mêmes moyens.
Fun fact, un des meilleurs démonstrateurs VR jamais sortis était réalisé par Epic sur commande de FB.

----------


## vectra

Je ne dis pas ça (seulement) pour dire du mal du Quest.
Il faut bien comprendre qu'on n'adapte pas un jeu du Quest au PC et réciproquement. Tout change: la cible, le CPU, les GPUs, les optis, les textures, le SDK souvent, etc etc: la conversion est un boulot à plein temps et l'expertise n'est pas vraiment la même.

Ce fut le cas pour Sairento, dont les devs ont passé du temps pour sortir une version Quest au lieu de bosser sur une suite. Tout ça alors qu'il est presque possible de se contenter de la version PC au vu du streaming.

----------


## jujupatate

Beh moi, j'ai reçu mon Q2 aujourd'hui, mais c'est pas pour jouer au jeux du Q2.  ::P: 

Et petite pensée pour mon CV1 qui ne se rallumera jamais.  :Emo:

----------


## vectra

Ca fait une grosse upgrade  ::o:

----------


## Skyounet1664

Tout à fait d'accord.
C'est mon premier casque VR, je choisis mes jeux suivant qu'ils soient "transportables" ou non pour des démos pour les gens. J'ai les gros jeux sur PC auxquels je joue, mais ce ne sont pas forcément les meilleurs expériences. Sans compter les vidéos ou animés prévus pour la VR. A chacun son usage, d’ailleurs je pense que le plus gros de mon temps, je le passe sur netflix ou autre.
Sans chiffres officiels, ce n'est que pur spéculation tant ce marché reste à part.

----------


## jujupatate

> Ca fait une grosse upgrade


Tant que ça? J'ai dit Q2 hein, pas G2.  ::P: 
Je l'ai pas encore mis en route du coup je sais pas du tout à quoi m'attendre. Et j'ai jamais essayé un autre casque que le CV1.

----------


## Casimir

Bon y'a pas grand chose en promo sur la vr sur steam. J'ai pris The Foret(qui tourne pas super), Vr dungeon Knight(qui est plutot cool) et Phasmophobia (sur qui j'enrage qu'ils ne soient pas sur le quest car j'ai 2 quest mais pas 2 pc, donc pas de coop local). J'ai loupé des trucs intéressants?

----------


## Maalak

> Tant que ça? J'ai dit Q2 hein, pas G2. 
> Je l'ai pas encore mis en route du coup je sais pas du tout à quoi m'attendre. Et j'ai jamais essayé un autre casque que le CV1.


Tu nous diras.
Si même vectra (qui ne connait rien au Q2  :Cell: ) dit ça, tu te doutes déjà de ce à quoi tu dois t'attendre.  ::P:

----------


## nodulle

> Bon y'a pas grand chose en promo sur la vr sur steam. J'ai pris The Foret(qui tourne pas super), Vr dungeon Knight(qui est plutot cool) et Phasmophobia (sur qui j'enrage qu'ils ne soient pas sur le quest car j'ai 2 quest mais pas 2 pc, donc pas de coop local). J'ai loupé des trucs intéressants?


Pas grand chose, tu rigoles  !  ::o:  Je viens de jeter un oeil et il y en a un sacré paquet. Si il y a un seul jeu à posséder en VR c'est bien HL Alyx (-40%). Le jeu multi c'est bien Pavlov (-40%), même à plein tarif il est donné (20€). The Walking Dead saint & sinners (-20%), Pistol Whip (-30%), superhot (-40%), budget cuts 1 & 2 (-50% chacun) , i expect you to die (-50%), Moss (-50%), A fisherman's tale (-35%), red matter (-50%), Star Wars Suadrons (-63%), onward (-30%), Arizonna Sunshine (-50%), VTOL (-20%), fallout 4 (-70%), skyrim (-75%), Dirt Rally 2 (-75%) et j'en passe. C'est bien simple, j'ai plus vite fait à énumérer ceux qui ne le sont pas !

----------


## Metalink

Comme d'habitude, plus de jeux que j'ai de temps pour jouer  :tired:

----------


## Maalak

> Pas grand chose, tu rigoles  !  Je viens de jeter un oeil et il y en a un sacré paquet. Si il y a un seul jeu à posséder en VR c'est bien HL Alyx (-40%). Le jeu multi c'est bien Pavlov (-40%), même à plein tarif il est donné (20€). The Walking Dead saint & sinners (-20%), Pistol Whip (-30%), superhot (-40%), budget cuts 1 & 2 (-50% chacun) , i expect you to die (-50%), Moss (-50%), A fisherman's tale (-35%), red matter (-50%), Star Wars Suadrons (-63%), onward (-30%), Arizonna Sunshine (-50%), VTOL (-20%), fallout 4 (-70%), skyrim (-75%), Dirt Rally 2 (-75%) et j'en passe. C'est bien simple, j'ai plus vite fait à énumérer ceux qui ne le sont pas !


Certes, mais il n'y a pas de wargames !  :Cell: 
Qu'est-ce que tu trouves à répondre à ça ?  ::P:

----------


## nodulle

> Certes, mais il n'y a pas de wargames ! 
> Qu'est-ce que tu trouves à répondre à ça ?


 ::siffle:: 

AirMech Command (-70%)
Skyworld (-70%)
Armor Clash (-25%)

Et il y en a peut-être d'autre, je n'ai pas tout parcouru.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Pas grand chose, tu rigoles  !  Je viens de jeter un oeil et il y en a un sacré paquet. Si il y a un seul jeu à posséder en VR c'est bien HL Alyx (-40%). Le jeu multi c'est bien Pavlov (-40%), même à plein tarif il est donné (20€). The Walking Dead saint & sinners (-20%), Pistol Whip (-30%), superhot (-40%), budget cuts 1 & 2 (-50% chacun) , i expect you to die (-50%), Moss (-50%), A fisherman's tale (-35%), red matter (-50%), Star Wars Suadrons (-63%), onward (-30%), Arizonna Sunshine (-50%), VTOL (-20%), fallout 4 (-70%), skyrim (-75%), Dirt Rally 2 (-75%) et j'en passe. C'est bien simple, j'ai plus vite fait à énumérer ceux qui ne le sont pas !


Et Pavlov VR, Regatta VR, Helicopter Simulator, Jet Island, Ironwolf, Dimension Hunter/wacky Wings/Henry the Hamster (pack), In Death, Rush, etc..........

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Certes, mais il n'y a pas de wargames ! 
> Qu'est-ce que tu trouves à répondre à ça ?


BattleGroup VR (-25%)
Eternal Starlight (16 €)

----------


## ExPanda

> Pas grand chose, tu rigoles  !  Je viens de jeter un oeil et il y en a un sacré paquet. Si il y a un seul jeu à posséder en VR c'est bien HL Alyx (-40%). Le jeu multi c'est bien Pavlov (-40%), même à plein tarif il est donné (20€). The Walking Dead saint & sinners (-20%), Pistol Whip (-30%), superhot (-40%), budget cuts 1 & 2 (-50% chacun) , i expect you to die (-50%), Moss (-50%), A fisherman's tale (-35%), red matter (-50%), Star Wars Suadrons (-63%), onward (-30%), Arizonna Sunshine (-50%), VTOL (-20%), fallout 4 (-70%), skyrim (-75%), Dirt Rally 2 (-75%) et j'en passe. C'est bien simple, j'ai plus vite fait à énumérer ceux qui ne le sont pas !


Ouch oui, y'a du lourd quand même !

----------


## jujupatate

> Tu nous diras.
> Si même vectra (qui ne connait rien au Q2 ) dit ça, tu te doutes déjà de ce à quoi tu dois t'attendre.


Bon, c'est effectivement le jour et la nuit.
En mode autonome comme en link (avec et sans fil) c'est ultra net, la lecture en mode bureau est top comparé au CV1, l'upgrade visuel est réel, grosse claque de ce côté.
J'ai pas encore fait de vraie session longue, mais j'ai plus du tout cette sensation d'enfermement que je pouvais avoir avec le Rift, et je pense que le rendu visuel y est pour beaucoup.

Niveau confort et qualité globale, on en est loin par contre. 
Beaucoup moins confortable malgré le strap elite mais plus léger et ça c'est agréable pour des sessions prolongées.
J'aimais bien le système de strap coulissant sur le Rift, pas besoin de réajuster le serrage à chaque fois.
Le son intégré est dégueu, et on l'entend de l'autre côté de la pièce, va falloir y remédier très vite.  ::P: 
Habitué au VR cover, j'avais oublié la mousse en dessous, ils ont eu la bonne idée de remettre la même chose.  :tired:    D'ailleurs pour ceux qui ont un Q2 vous avez opté pour quoi pour couvrir/remplacer la mousse d'origine?

Concernant le PCVR, j'ai fait quelques tests en Air Link, ça marche trop bien et c'est simple à mettre en place. j'ai pas approfondi sur les paramètres avancés à part caler la fréquence max à 200Mb/s 
Pour le peu que j'ai testé ça réagit bien, je vais lancer du Beat Saber pour tester la latence un peu plus en profondeur.
J'avais des doutes sur la fiabilité/qualité du sans fil, du coup j'avais pris un câble au cas où mais je crois qu'il va servir qu'à charger le casque.  ::P: 

Très content du machin quand même, si on fait abstraction des accessoires de confort plus ou moins indispensables, ça fait un casque VR à vraiment bon prix, et avec le Air Link en natif, on a accès aux jeux PC pour pas un rond de plus.  :;):

----------


## Oldnoobie

Pour couvrir la mousse d'origine, perso j'ai pris une peau en caoutchouc sur AliExpress, qui se place par-dessus la mousse. Pour 2€ ça fait le boulot.

----------


## Jefiban

J'ai pris Medal Of honor, testé 1h et à 2 doigt de me faire rembourser. Je viens ici pour avoir votre avis sur la suite, je suis au moment du vol des munitions avec les vignerons résistants, en camion (bien gerbatoire d'ailleurs).

Le reste est du même calibre? 
Parce que c'est franchement naze. Entre les phases de combats de 2 minutes top chrono et les dialogues qui frisent le ridicule, les chargements permanents...
Les seuls truc réussis jusque là sont les graphismes sympas et les armes, si on met de côté les fusils à verrou et l'absence de rechargement (sans dec, qu'elle idée...)

----------


## Maalak

Il me semble que ce jeu se traîne une assez sale réputation, en effet.

Au prix du bouzin, autant prendre un ou plusieurs autres jeux.

Après, c'est juste du report d'avis, je ne l'ai pas testé moi-même car j'avoue qu'il ne m'intéresse pas de base.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Pareil, j'ai pas testé mais j'ai un avis. Compliqué la VR, la hype est nette et les évaluations laudatives (surtout sur le store oculus). Ensuite t'as un jeu chiant et mal branlé, mais c'est en vr mec, donc les limitations monstrueuses c'est normal, les tares de gameplay c'est du charme en plus, et faut pas cracher on est trop contents d'avoir des jeux qui sortent. 
Du coup si t'es moyen, refund. 
J'ai jamais croisé de jeu à chier pendant 1h59 puis devenant brutalement une pépite de ludisme pour 80h.

----------


## vectra

Oui, on est très mal servis par la communauté VR anglophone.

Y'en a encore sur Reddit pour défendre le soft qui permet de "jouer" à des jeux flat.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai pris Medal Of honor, testé 1h et à 2 doigt de me faire rembourser. Je viens ici pour avoir votre avis sur la suite, je suis au moment du vol des munitions avec les vignerons résistants, en camion (bien gerbatoire d'ailleurs).
> 
> Le reste est du même calibre? 
> Parce que c'est franchement naze. Entre les phases de combats de 2 minutes top chrono et les dialogues qui frisent le ridicule, les chargements permanents...
> Les seuls truc réussis jusque là sont les graphismes sympas et les armes, si on met de côté les fusils à verrou et l'absence de rechargement (sans dec, qu'elle idée...)


Il y a du mieux plus loin dans l'histoire. Les maps sont plus grandes et dure plus de 5-10 min. Mais, en tout cas, c'est un beau gachi.
Ce qui m'a très déçu : 
* le look cartoon des personnages
* la durée de chaque mission (surtout au début - entre 2-5 min)
* le système de dialogues / déclencheur de script où le joueur doit se positionner pile poile à l'endroit voulu par les développeurs. Au lieu des dialogues fluides à la Lone Echo / Half Life Alyx
* le manque d'intéractions avec le décors et avec les NPCs. Genre, je choppe une casserole, l'objet passe à traver les objets.
* le débarquement Omaha Beach (passage assez bof comparé à Call of Duty 2 / Medal of Honor: Allied Assault)

Les plus :
* tuer du nazis à foison !
* l'IA pas trop mal foutu
* les graphismes (hors personnages)
* durée de vie correcte pour du solo
* revivre le débarquement d'Omaha Beach

----------


## Darth

Personne a essayé sniper elite VR ?

----------


## 564.3

> Personne a essayé sniper elite VR ?


La review de RoadToVR m'a pas mal refroidi https://www.roadtovr.com/sniper-elit...ft-steam-psvr/
UploadVR est plus content mais souligne quand même les défauts https://uploadvr.com/sniper-elite-vr-review/
Bref, ptet en soldes pour ma part.

----------


## Maalak

On se demandait si la licence avait été laissée en plan, mais finalement, Moss 2 vient d'être annoncé.  ::lol:: 
Bon, par contre, c'est une exclu temporaire PSVR2 pour ce que j'ai compris, donc on a encore bien le temps avant de pouvoir mettre la main dessus le temps que le PSVR2 sorte ajouté du temps de l'exclusivité.  ::(: 
Et dire que certains se plaiognent des exclusivités de l'EGS alors qu'il ne s'agit pourtant-là que d'un launcher.
Au moins cela laissera-t-il le temps aux criminels qui ne l'ont pas encore fait de jouer au premier opus.  :tired:

----------


## hommedumatch

Terrible. Le premier était excellent.

----------


## Jefiban

J'ai pris Sniper élite, il s'agit clairement d'un jeu mobile/Quest2 avec textures HD pour le PC. C'est déjà assez décevant, mais le pire et qui rend le jeu très laborieux, c'est la manipulation des armes et objets... Il faut être trop précis, les mains font des torsions étranges et on se retrouve à galérer pour recharger, enlever un chargeur, armer, ou prendre des armes au sol.
Dommage parce que le jeu est pas mauvais, je dirais que les 7go du jeu font mieux le job que les 170go de médal of honor... mais ces manipulations atroces cassent complètement le rythme du jeu... passer une heure avec un fusil à verrou devient éprouvant...

Bref j'attendais un vrai jeu PC VR et j'attends toujours.

----------


## 564.3

Il parait qu'ils bossent à fond sur les patchs, mais ça ne corrigera que les bugs et défauts d'ergonomie. L'article de RoadToVR m'a inquiété sur le reste, déjà que je ne suis pas vraiment fan du genre à la base.

J'ai quand même vu des retours de gens qui aiment bien et n'ont pas spécialement de problèmes, visiblement ça a été plus ou moins bien testé selon les controleurs.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai pris Sniper élite, il s'agit clairement d'un jeu mobile/Quest2 avec textures HD pour le PC. C'est déjà assez décevant, mais le pire et qui rend le jeu très laborieux, c'est la manipulation des armes et objets... Il faut être trop précis, les mains font des torsions étranges et on se retrouve à galérer pour recharger, enlever un chargeur, armer, ou prendre des armes au sol.
> Dommage parce que le jeu est pas mauvais, je dirais que les 7go du jeu font mieux le job que les 170go de médal of honor... mais ces manipulations atroces cassent complètement le rythme du jeu... passer une heure avec un fusil à verrou devient éprouvant...
> 
> Bref j'attendais un vrai jeu PC VR et j'attends toujours.


On ne s'improvise pas designer sur un FPS VR de toutes façons. La tu sens clairement qu'ils ont pris le train en marche, et n'ont pas pensé le jeu en VR. J'ai regardé quelques walkthrough putain mais tous les monologues c'est épuisant et en VR c'est très très moche. Quand je disais que HL Alyx était ce qui pouvait arriver de pire à la VR. Le jeu est tellement parfait sur TOUS LES POINTS, que tous les FPS qui vont sortir après vont paraitre fade, mal gaulé, mal optimisé.

----------


## Kaede

170Go, on en est là pour certains jeux maintenant ?  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

> On ne s'improvise pas designer sur un FPS VR de toutes façons. La tu sens clairement qu'ils ont pris le train en marche, et n'ont pas pensé le jeu en VR. J'ai regardé quelques walkthrough putain mais tous les monologues c'est épuisant et en VR c'est très très moche. Quand je disais que HL Alyx était ce qui pouvait arriver de pire à la VR. Le jeu est tellement parfait sur TOUS LES POINTS, que tous les FPS qui vont sortir après vont paraitre fade, mal gaulé, mal optimisé.


Mouais, autant niveau production, rendu et ambiance HL:A explose tout le monde, pour le reste je serais moins catégorique.
J'étais limite soulagé qu'il n'y ait pas trop de shoot, parce qu'il y en a plein de FPS plus fun je trouve. Pavlov, Onward, H3VR et d'autres plus arcade.
Et je ne parle pas de l'aspect locomotion (bon ça passe) et mêlée (on va dire que c'est un choix) qui m'ont quand même déçu.

Edit: En fait pour moi HL:A est impressionnant et immersif, je l'ai fait une fois et je suis content. Je compte me le refaire avec les commentaires des devs mais je repousse à chaque fois. Et par exemple Boneworks a un gameplay plus intéressant et fun (même si un peu pété sur les bords), après avoir fini la campagne j'y suis retourné pas mal de fois pour faire le con.

----------


## 564.3

Tiens bah en parlant de FPS avec un gameplay fun, le dev de H3VR explique certains éléments du design et de l'IA du mode take & hold, et la prochaine carte à venir.
Ça change du couloir linéaire de HL:A (heureusement qu'il y avait les arènes), là avec des patrouilles & co. Et je ne parle pas du feeling et la variété des armes, avec de la mêlée plutôt satisfaisante (même si ça vaut pas B&S). La nouvelle carte avec IA améliorée et la variété des situations (espace ouvert, snipers) devrait bien déboiter.
Vraiment dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de mode coop dans ce jeu, mais il a déjà expliqué plusieurs fois que le moteur n'est pas prévu pour et la physique exploserait. En attendant, ce qui reste le haut du panier en coop est Onward, même s'il n'y a pas le fun des points de ravitaillement random (lootbox parmi des tables énormes) notamment. Et l'IA mériterait pas mal de boulot aussi, mais c'est probablement limité par la version Quest.

Bon par contre dans ce style de jeux il n'y a pas de campagne super léchée etc. C'est un peu comparer des choses qui n'ont rien à voir. Mais si on parle juste de gameplay, y a pas photo pour moi.
Edit: Et pour préciser, je dis pas que le gameplay de HL:A est naze. Il est très bien dans ce qu'il fait, les situations sont variées et les arènes cool, mais je le mettrais pas en haut du podium sur ce critère. De ce que j'ai lu sniper élite VR est trop monotone. Le sniping super bien, le reste bof.

----------


## ExPanda

> On se demandait si la licence avait été laissée en plan, mais finalement, Moss 2 vient d'être annoncé.


Oh putain ouais !  ::wub:: 




> Bon, par contre, c'est une exclu temporaire PSVR2 pour ce que j'ai compris, donc on a encore bien le temps avant de pouvoir mettre la main dessus le temps que le PSVR2 sorte ajouté du temps de l'exclusivité.


Oh putain non !  ::sad::

----------


## madpenguin

Bon, ça y est, j'ai fini Red Matter. Et j'ai sacrément bien kiffé.
C'est certe très très dirigiste, mais en même temps cela permet d'imprimer un certain rythme dans un jeu d'énigme malgré un côté parfois un peu artificiel. Cela permet aussi que quand on bute sur une énigme, le périmètre dans lequel on tourne est plus restreint : on est sûr que la solution est dans le secteur, qu'il n'y a pas besoin de revenir 3 secteurs plus tôt pour débloquer un truc qu'on aurait râté.
Au niveau des énigmes justement, c'est dans l'ensemble très bien dosé. C'est pas forcément toujours évident, mais ça se trouve relativement bien. Je n'ai buté que deux fois, dont une probablement en raison de mon arrêt forcé pendant plusieurs mois qui m'a un chouilla fait sortir du bain.
Enfin, le jeu est magnifique, l'ambiance vraiment chouette, et les contrôles sont vraiment bien. Le système de déplacement est top, impeccable au niveau cinétose tout en participant au renforcement de l'immersion.

----------


## jujupatate

Je valide aussi, j'avais beaucoup aimé Red Matter.  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

La même, c'était une bonne expérience.
Un peu court, mais très sympa, et assez beau pour un jeu VR.

----------


## Casimir

Super Hot c'est vraiment une expérience unique. Le seul jeu en vr ou je ressors d'une session en sueur, par contre si t'as pas d'espace tu pleurs.

----------


## vectra

Ou tu pêtes un mur avec un chausson  :Emo:

----------


## Erokh

Et si t'as pas les bons contrôleurs, tu pleures aussi  ::cry::  J'ai du abandonner parce qu'il fallait faire genre 3 lancers réussis de suite. Avec les contrôleurs WMR, c'est juste impossible.

----------


## vectra

En apparté, on trouve des Quest 2 à 200 euros sur LBC. Si c'est vraiment pour du party game comme ça, ça peut valoir le coup.

----------


## Kaede

> Et si t'as pas les bons contrôleurs, tu pleures aussi  J'ai du abandonner parce qu'il fallait faire genre 3 lancers réussis de suite. Avec les contrôleurs WMR, c'est juste impossible.


C'est pas que les manettes en fait : le lancer dans SuperHot est super bizarre, le geste à effectuer, pas naturel.

----------


## zorglub1422

Dites-moi, ceux qui ont joué à The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners.

 C'est le matin du jour 2, j'arrive à la barque, on me dit que je peux fast travel avec la carte, je la prends et je met mon doigt sur les hauts fonds, mais il se passe rien à part ça vibre dans le contrôleur ???

ed : c'est bon, c'est pointer et tendre le doigt, au lieu de tendre et pointer comme dab...

----------


## Darth

J'ai lu un peu vite "et je met mon doigts sur les hauts fion".  ::sad::

----------


## ExPanda

> Le seul jeu en vr ou je ressors d'une session en sueur


Augmente le niveau sur Beat Saber.  ::ninja:: 




> C'est pas que les manettes en fait : le lancer dans SuperHot est super bizarre, le geste à effectuer, pas naturel.


Ouais c'est le point noir de ce jeu.

----------


## Kaede

Quand on a pris le truc, ça va. Mais au début c'est WTF oui  ::):

----------


## madpenguin

Y a-t-il des gens qui utilisent Assetto Corsa Competizione en VR ? C'est vraiment utilisable à l'instar d'un Dirt 2, ou c'est aussi foireux que le premier, à devoir repasser en écran+souris dans les menus et à devoir valider la session à la souris dans le casque ?

Jusque là j'avais passé mon tour, préférant la possibilité d'avoir des voitures "normales" dans le premier aux modèles 100% compétition de ce Competizione, mais vu qu'il est en promo, si l'implémentation VR est bonne, je pourrais me laisser faire.

----------


## 564.3

> Y a-t-il des gens qui utilisent Assetto Corsa Competizione en VR ? C'est vraiment utilisable à l'instar d'un Dirt 2, ou c'est aussi foireux que le premier, à devoir repasser en écran+souris dans les menus et à devoir valider la session à la souris dans le casque ?
> 
> Jusque là j'avais passé mon tour, préférant la possibilité d'avoir des voitures "normales" dans le premier aux modèles 100% compétition de ce Competizione, mais vu qu'il est en promo, si l'implémentation VR est bonne, je pourrais me laisser faire.


La VR est mieux intégrée mais le jeu demande plus de puissance de calcul et est moins varié.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tu peux naviguer dans les menus du jeu à la manette. Donc, ouais, l'implémentation VR est mieux foutu mais plus gourmand.

----------


## madpenguin

> La VR est mieux intégrée mais le jeu demande plus de puissance de calcul et est moins varié.


OK, merci.

Pour le côté gourmand, on verra ce que ça donne avec ma config'.
Pour le moins varié, c'est justement ce qui m'avait bloqué jusque là. J'aimais bien pouvoir jouer avec des voitures de route, et ne pas avoir à me prendre la tête sur des réglages dans tous les sens pour avoir une chance de faire quelque chose.

----------


## 564.3

> OK, merci.
> 
> Pour le côté gourmand, on verra ce que ça donne avec ma config'.
> Pour le moins varié, c'est justement ce qui m'avait bloqué jusque là. J'aimais bien pouvoir jouer avec des voitures de route, et ne pas avoir à me prendre la tête sur des réglages dans tous les sens pour avoir une chance de faire quelque chose.


J'ai pas le niveau pour gratter des poils de culs en bricolant les réglages, mais les experts disent que ceux par défaut sont plutôt bons. Faut juste un peu faire gaffe à la pression des pneus selon les conditions météo. Enfin tu peux toujours aller sur la discussion à propos du jeu pour en savoir plus: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...alle-!/page102

----------


## Luthor

Salut à tous,

A priori grosse solde sur Lone Echo avant la sortie du 2eme épisode.

Foncez !

----------


## Maalak

C'est pas que a priori, il est bien à 10 balles sir l'oculus store.

----------


## nodulle

10 Balles ?! Soit -75% mais jetez-vous dessus pauvre fou !  ::o:

----------


## ExPanda

Oh putain oui, c'est du jamais vu une promo pareille dessus. Et pour ce prix il faut absolument le prendre !

----------


## ExPanda

D'ailleurs je crois pas avoir vu passer la date de sortie du second opus, c'est donc le 24 août.
(https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-out-in-august , merci Koub et le topic news)

Et je double-poste si je veux, KESTUVAFER ?!

----------


## leeoneil

Dites impossible de trouver Lone Echo sur le store oculus.... (recherche et/ou balade sur le magasin)
Y'a que chez moi ?

edit : désolé j'étais "bloqué" sur le catalogue quest, et il n'apparaissait pas (navigation tablette).
Merci pour l'info !

----------


## teddy37

Il est ici: https://www.oculus.com/experiences/r...tjNLrlSLitcYjU

On le retrouve aussi facilement dans les meilleurs ventes.

----------


## Luthor

J'en profite pour poser une petite question, sur le store Oculus (appli installée) j ene vois plus du tout les jeux en promo. LA liste reste désespérement vide. Avez vous ce soucis ?

Merci ^^

----------


## Oldnoobie

Sur le téléphone, j'ai toujours les soldes. Sur le PC, non.

----------


## Luthor

Merci pour la réponse.

Soldes VR actuellement ici :
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...mmer-vr-sale/?

Je recommande quelques jeux, comme To the top  ::): 

J'ai presque tout les bons jeux, j'ai du mal à acheter en ce moment :[

----------


## Darth

La sortie d'After the fall est repoussée....pour changer.

----------


## 564.3

Pour se consoler, Joy Way annonce encore un bon concept (en tous cas qui me plait) nommé OUTLIER (FPS Roguelite avec des interactions qui ont l'air cool). Faudra voir ce que ça donne en pratique, mais coté gameplay j'ai tendance à leur faire plutôt confiance. Ils ont plusieurs équipes qui bossent sur divers projets plutôt bien foutus (STRIDE et AGAINST). Mais c'est un peu la foire, j'espère qu'ils ne s'éparpillent pas trop, même si tout a l'air de bien avancer pour l'instant.

----------


## 564.3

Une autre annonce cool vue dans le topic des news de KOUB, Carrier Command 2 aura un mode VR.
Ils ont fait un petit trailer pour montrer l'état actuel, principalement à base de pointeur laser et avec un rendu des controleurs (à voir s'ils laissent ça). Mais c'est totalement cross-play avec les joueurs sur écran.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Merci pour la réponse.
> 
> Soldes VR actuellement ici :
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...mmer-vr-sale/?
> 
> Je recommande quelques jeux, comme To the top 
> 
> J'ai presque tout les bons jeux, j'ai du mal à acheter en ce moment :[


Pas mal, j'ai pris Space Battlewar, The Great C, et ... To the Top, qui me débecte graphiquement, mais je veux comprendre les critiques élogieuses, je vais donc tester, son prix est minime après tout.

----------


## Athelas

Un truc que je n'ai toujours pas compris : Lone Echo n'est pas sur le catalogue natif de l'Oculus Quest 2, donc si je l'achète via le catalogue Oculus (il n'est marqué que compatible Rift), il faut brancher au PC, c'est ça ?

----------


## 564.3

Tiens ça y est, Facebook arrête de bosser sur l'API proprio Oculus, qui reste supportée (bugfix) jusqu'à aout 2022. Les nouvelles fonctionnalités ne seront accessibles que via OpenXR.
https://uploadvr.com/facebook-deprecates-oculus/

Ça serait cool que Lone Echo 2 supporte OpenXR, un beau geste pour le feu d'artifice final de la période Rift… mais ça fait un paquet d'années qu'il est en dev, je n'y crois pas trop.
Sinon tant qu'ils y sont, que leurs anciens blockbusters soient portés sur OpenXR aussi. Qu'ils soient encore jouables dans plusieurs années sans devoir bidouiller.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un truc que je n'ai toujours pas compris : Lone Echo n'est pas sur le catalogue natif de l'Oculus Quest 2, donc si je l'achète via le catalogue Oculus (il n'est marqué que compatible Rift), il faut brancher au PC, c'est ça ?


Ouais, c'est un jeu PC.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Merci pour la réponse.
> 
> Soldes VR actuellement ici :
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p...mmer-vr-sale/?
> 
> Je recommande quelques jeux, comme To the top 
> 
> J'ai presque tout les bons jeux, j'ai du mal à acheter en ce moment :[


Pour les nouveaux arrivants qui ne connaissant pas forcément, *Sairento VR* fait clairement partie des incontournables de la VR. C'est un Robo Recall survitaminé avec un paquet d'armes différentes, du bullet time stylé et surtout un mode de déplacement hyper bien foutu (qui n'a étrangement pas été copié en VR), on peut glisser, courir sur les murs, faire des salto arrière...

La prise en main est immédiate et la courbe de gameplay très très longue.

----------


## vectra

> Pas mal, j'ai pris Space Battlewar, The Great C, et ... To the Top, qui me débecte graphiquement, mais je veux comprendre les critiques élogieuses, je vais donc tester, son prix est minime après tout.


To the top est un jeu de déplacement "à la Yamazaki" avec des grappins. Effectivement, la DA est débile, mais le jeu est très bon et bouge très bien. Et je dis ça après avoir détesté The Climb. La BO est excellente qui plus est...

----------


## Oldnoobie

Il est nettement en dessous de mes standards graphiques, dans le sens où on dirait un truc N64 et que ça me rappelle les pires heures de la 3D, ces jeux très nus avec un gameplay basique.
Mais il est souvent très bien reçu, et pour 3€ et des brouettes, je suis prêt à prendre le risque, d'être minoritaire dans mon rejet ou au contraire de faire une heureuse découverte. 
Y a malheureusement beaucoup trop de jeux VR décrits comme "LE meilleur jeu VR", pour se fier aux critiques régulièrement, mais à petit prix... pourquoi pas. 
Yoku's Island Express m'a réconcilié avec les plate-formers 2D, donc je laisse la porte entrouverte pour des jeux hors de mes préférences.

----------


## 564.3

Bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui ont un Quest, la version native de STRIDE débarque dessus le 5 aout. Pour le mode arène ça serait pratique de ne pas avoir de cable. Les modes arcade actuels sont déjà bien sympa (à mon gout), même si ça ne vaudra pas les 15€ pour tout le monde, auquel cas il faudra peut-être attendre qu'ils sortent la campagne.



Par contre ils ne parlent pas de la version multi qui est sortie en alpha sur Steam, on peut espérer que ça sortira sur Quest aussi.

----------


## vectra

Des jeux minimalistes en VR, je peux en citer 2 ou 3. Tous les jeux Quest 1&2, déjà  ::siffle:: 

Il vient de la PS4 notamment. A un moment, j'ai envie de dire que s'il s'est qualifié pour le PSVR, c'est qu'il avait le niveau pour passer chez Steam. 
La varappe en grappin est particulièrement bien trouvée; c'est tantôt une course contre la montre avec optimisation du temps, tantôt de l'adresse, tantôt de la réflexion... A un moment, ça devient trop dûr mais je pense que la sauce prend sans problème pendant les 10 premiers niveaux.

Quand tu vois tous les jeux minimalistes en VR qui n'ont aucun défaut (Beat Saber, Eleven Table Tennis, etc), tu te dis que ce n'est pas toujours une histoire de AAA.

----------


## 564.3

C'est pas vraiment des grappins dans To the top, plutôt des sortes de bras extensible ultra puissants avec impulsion binaire (on appuie sur le bouton et ça projette toujours avec la même force). Les jeux à grappin ont normalement une physique où on se balance avec inertie, du genre Jet Island ou Windlands.

Ça m'a un peu gêné quand j'abordais le jeu après avoir pas mal joué à Climbey, où on se projette naturellement avec les bras selon l'impulsion qu'on met au mouvement (geste court/lent avec peu d'énergie, ample/rapide on va plus loin/haut). On perd une forme de nuance et de controle, mais au final ce n'est pas gênant une fois qu'on s'y est fait. C'est déjà bien assez interessant/difficile comme ça de trouver son chemin et enchainer les sauts.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Des jeux minimalistes en VR, je peux en citer 2 ou 3. Tous les jeux Quest 1&2, déjà 
> 
> Il vient de la PS4 notamment. A un moment, j'ai envie de dire que s'il s'est qualifié pour le PSVR, c'est qu'il avait le niveau pour passer chez Steam. 
> La varappe en grappin est particulièrement bien trouvée; c'est tantôt une course contre la montre avec optimisation du temps, tantôt de l'adresse, tantôt de la réflexion... A un moment, ça devient trop dûr mais je pense que la sauce prend sans problème pendant les 10 premiers niveaux.
> 
> Quand tu vois tous les jeux minimalistes en VR qui n'ont aucun défaut (Beat Saber, Eleven Table Tennis, etc), tu te dis que ce n'est pas toujours une histoire de AAA.


Tous les jeux Quest natifs ne sont pas minimalistes : déjà tous ceux à lieu restreint sont capables de proposer un visuel réaliste (Premium Bowling, Real Fishing VR, National Geographic, ...).
Les jeux narratifs (Ghost Giant, par exemple) font un gros effort sur la richesse visuelle également.
WW1 Warplanes va proposer des cockpits réalistes au détriment d'environnements au sol très pauvres, mais l'effort est là. 
Eleven propose des environnements aussi, et pas juste une table qui flotte à 1m de haut au sein d'une pièce blanche.

Je pense que le gameplay de varape est capable de susciter l'intérêt, cependant il y aura à mon sens plus de plaisir à arpenter des immeubles (mirror's edge sur PC) ou des environnements naturels (The Climb) réalistes, que des blocs texturés monochromes pendus dans le vide.

Enfin, oui c'est pas toujours une histoire de AAA pour avoir un jeu "sans défaut". Mais c'est pas mon postulat. Déjà parce que je ne cherche pas forcément à jouer à des AAA, ensuite parce que si un Obrah Dinn ou un Betrayer de temps en temps c'est sympa, je préfère des graphismes qui participent de ma suspension consentie d'incrédulité. Ce qui ne veut pas dire jouer à n'importe quoi tant que c'est chatoyant, mais là on est en train de renverser le propos.

Déjà sur tes exemples, je ne considère pas Eleven minimaliste, et Beat Saber m'emmerde, précisément parce que je trouve son gameplay désagréable : c'est de l'apprentissage de réflexe moteur, du die & retry jusqu'à ce qu'on connaisse les enchaînements par coeur, permettant ainsi de gagner en rapidité de lecture et d'exécution. C'est trop pavlovien à mon goût, avec des paliers de difficulté grossiers : on peut jouer une partie de temps en temps en Normal, ça manque de pêche, de rythme, mais si on monte d'un cran, je ne parviens jamais à finir un morceau sans le refaire en boucle, comme une machine. Des concurrents comme Audica essaient de varier un peu plus l'exercice et la difficulté, et c'est pas dommage.

----------


## 564.3

> Déjà sur tes exemples, je ne considère pas Eleven minimaliste, et Beat Saber m'emmerde, précisément parce que je trouve son gameplay désagréable : c'est de l'apprentissage de réflexe moteur, du die & retry jusqu'à ce qu'on connaisse les enchaînements par coeur, permettant ainsi de gagner en rapidité de lecture et d'exécution. C'est trop pavlovien à mon goût, avec des paliers de difficulté grossiers : on peut jouer une partie de temps en temps en Normal, ça manque de pêche, de rythme, mais si on monte d'un cran, je ne parviens jamais à finir un morceau sans le refaire en boucle, comme une machine. Des concurrents comme Audica essaient de varier un peu plus l'exercice et la difficulté, et c'est pas dommage.


Fondamentalement c'est le principe de beaucoup de jeux et de sports.

Il y a un gradient entre hard et expert qui varie d'un morceau à l'autre, et idem entre expert et expert+. C'est de la classification plus ou moins bonne parfois, qui gagnerait à être affinée, mais on ne peut pas dire que le challenge ne soit pas varié au sein d'une classe… Le mieux est de changer de morceau régulièrement, et éventuellement viser le perfect ou un score donné. Pour ma part c'est rare de refaire un niveau dans la même session.
Quand un nouveau pack sort, en expert je fais en général du rang SS au premier essai, parfois en ratant un ou deux blocs. Il y a certains types d'enchainements avec lesquels j'ai toujours des difficiltés, ou parfois des séquences tordues/inhabituelles qui me surprennent, mais au bout de quelques sessions ça rentre sans que ce soit du par cœur.

Je joue pas mal à Dirt Rallye 2 par ailleurs, et c'est un peu pareil pour moi. De la perf sur un tracé "connu", mais si j'enlève le copilote je suis perdu. Ce n'est pas du par cœur, plutôt de la prise d'habitude généraliste et la connaissance de certains pièges. Bon, ceux qui sont au niveau le plus élevé connaissent vraiment les tracés par cœur après beaucoup plus de centaines d'heures de jeu que moi.

Au final je reviens à Beat Saber par rapport à d'autres jeux du genre (j'ai eu une bonne période Audica aussi), justement parce que j'aime bien le gameplay et les gestes à faire. Par contre j'"attaque" plus que nécessaire, mais c'est ce qui me plait. Enfin, chacun son truc.
En tous cas la gestion de la difficulté plus ou moins hasardeuse, le besoin de répétition / entrainement (plus pour l'habitude générale que le par cœur) reste le même pour tous ces jeux. Je ne sais pas où t'en es dans Audica, mais pour moi c'est aussi brutal que Beat Saber quand on monte en niveau.

----------


## Kaede

> Beat Saber m'emmerde, précisément parce que je trouve son gameplay désagréable : c'est de l'apprentissage de réflexe moteur, du die & retry jusqu'à ce qu'on connaisse les enchaînements par coeur, permettant ainsi de gagner en rapidité de lecture et d'exécution.


C'est le principe des jeux de rythme : tu apprends quasiment tout par simple répétition (lecture et gestes).
Mais il ne s'agit *pas* de répéter les songs pour les apprendre, au contraire, il vaut mieux *varier* les songs que tu joues. Si tu dois rejouer une song X fois de suite juste pour la passer c'est probablement que tu joues au-dessus de ton niveau, et que tu ne maîtrises pas réellement des songs un peu plus faciles.
La plupart des maps peuvent se jouer très bien en "sightread" (première lecture), et ça aussi ça vaut pour la plupart des jeux de rythme.

Aussi, sans vouloir t'offenser, si tu joues en normal, tu n'as même pas commencé à profiter du jeu. La première fois que j'ai testé le jeu (j'ai du jouer 1h ou 1h30 ?), il me semble que j'avais pu attaquer certains maps en hards, sans pouvoir toutes les jouer bien sûr.
L'apprentissage du jeu au tout début, ce n'est pas forcément fun. Mais tout vient *très* vite si on joue suffisamment (à ce propos, les sessions de 5, 10 ou 15 minutes ça n'est pas efficace je pense). On arrive assez vite à jouer des maps niveau Expert.
Pas besoin de grinder des dizaines et dizaines d'heures pour voir une progression énorme, des sessions suffisamment longues et pas démesurément espacées, ça doit suffire, car on progresse beaucoup plus vite au début  :;):

----------


## 564.3

J'ai aussi pratiquement démarré en hard et rapidement passé à expert, ça doit être lié à nos activités passées.
Après on peut aussi ne pas aimer le gameplay (mécanismes, gestes à enchainer, feedbacks, etc), comme préférer le tir au pistolet au tir à l'arc.
Mais ça me semble plus difficile d'attaquer les jeux / sports de performance sur leurs mécanismes fondamentaux, voir pratiquement tout ce qui demande de l'entrainement.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Sauf que je n'attaque pas le jeu sur sa mécanique fondamentale, mais sur son dosage de la difficulté. 
Quoique du coup je dois toucher aussi au principe du jeu, c'est possible. 
Déjà je m'emmerde à découper des cubes au bout de 20-30 minutes, donc des sessions de + d'une heure, c est pas envisageable pour moi. 
Mais je retiens que la difficulté n'est pas égale selon les pistes, je vais pousser + en hard pour voir celles que je peux ptet achever.

----------


## Kaede

20-30 minutes c'est pas mal je pense  ::): 
Sur l'échelle de difficulté pas assez ou mal graduée, je te rejoins totalement. 
J'espère qu'ils reverront ça. Aujourd'hui, avec les customs, l'échelle de difficulté du jeu est totalement à la ramasse.
Mais même en ne considérant que les officielles, ca ne va pas, par exemple les maps de la playlist Camellia sont sur leur propre échelle de difficulté.

----------


## 564.3

Le problème c'est que la difficulté variera selon les gens. Genre les morceaux moissonneuse-batteuse sont difficiles pour moi (et me font chier surtout), d'autres ça va être quand il faut enchainer des grands gestes (même s'il y a en général moyen d'optimiser/gruger).
Je fais aussi des sessions de 30min en général, je joue à fond et j'arrête quand je commence à bien transpirer. Ça peut être 1-2h les fois où je m'enregistre, mais dans ce cas je fais des pauses.

Pour les tracks officiels notamment, j'avais mis ce lien dans l'OP de la discussion Beat Saber:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1729630536
Il y a pas mal de détail et stats diverses dans les onglets. Après ça reste à un niveau basique, principalement nombre de notes par secondes, jump speed, spawn distance…
La communauté a tenté de faire pas mal d'algos d'évaluation, je ne sais pas trop ce que ça vaut. Notamment ceux utilisés pour le ranking de ScoreSaber.

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'y vois que le pack Imagine Dragons (le seul que j'ai pris, en pack avec le jeu) est un peu plus relevé que les OST de base, ça peut expliquer pourquoi je peine, vu que je l'ai davantage exploité que le jeu de base.

----------


## nodulle

Faut pas hésiter à bien maîtriser un niveau avant de passer au suivant. Perso quand j'ai commencé je faisais les niveaux en facile et une fois terminé en full combo rang SS je passai à la difficulté suivante et ainsi de suite. Ce qui fait que la progression est linéaire sans beaucoup de difficulté. Je me souviens qu'il y avait un gap entre hard et expert, cela surprend, mais au final la marche a été facile à monter. Et après une fois en expert, c'est que du bonheur !  ::):

----------


## jujupatate

Nous c'est devenu un party game à la maison, j'ai gavé le dossier custom songs et on fait tourner une chanson chacun.  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

> Faut pas hésiter à bien maîtriser un niveau avant de passer au suivant. Perso quand j'ai commencé je faisais les niveaux en facile et une fois terminé en full combo rang SS je passai à la difficulté suivante et ainsi de suite. Ce qui fait que la progression est linéaire sans beaucoup de difficulté. Je me souviens qu'il y avait un gap entre hard et expert, cela surprend, mais au final la marche a été facile à monter. Et après une fois en expert, c'est que du bonheur !


Ca dépend de ce qu'on attend du jeu aussi.
Perso faire et refaire des niveaux en facile ou moyen juste parce que je peux louper un truc au milieu, ça ne m'amuse pas du tout.

Par contre ouais il y a un gap entre hard et expert, c'est un peu chiant au début parce que le hard donne pas vraiment de challenge alors que l'expert est un poil trop dur.

----------


## nodulle

> Ca dépend de ce qu'on attend du jeu aussi.
> Perso faire et refaire des niveaux en facile ou moyen juste parce que je peux louper un truc au milieu, ça ne m'amuse pas du tout.


Ah oui mais moi non plus.  ::P:  Les chansons je les fais une fois quelque soit la difficulté et je passe à une autre. Après c'étais surtout à l'époque de la sortie du jeu où il y avait que 10 chansons, aucune custom, je les faisais donc une par une à la suite et revenais au début si j'étais encore en état physique et si je ne m'étais pas arrêté avant.  :^_^:

----------


## ExPanda

Ah oui c'est vrai qu'au début y'avait pas foule...  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

Liv a mis à jour la version PC avec du _Segmentive Keying_ pour faire une vidéo MR sans fond vert.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/755...44978212028473

Je ferais peut-être un test à l'arrache pour voir si c'est correct, mais ça n'a pas l'air magique non plus. Idéalement faut quand même un fond qui marche bien avec l'algo, un éclairage assez homogène, une webcam potable et passer du temps à calibrer tout ça.

----------


## Clad

> Tiens ça y est, Facebook arrête de bosser sur l'API proprio Oculus, qui reste supportée (bugfix) jusqu'à aout 2022. Les nouvelles fonctionnalités ne seront accessibles que via OpenXR.


Est ce que ça ouvre la voie à des drivers standard sans passer par les couches et surcouche Oculus ?

Franchement une des raisons qui me font utiliser peu mon casque, peut être la principale, c'est toute la suite logicielle désagréable au possible et obligatoire. Tout ça pour lancer SteamVR.

----------


## 564.3

La partie driver dépend toujours du fabricant du matos. Si c'est Oculus, tu vas quand même te taper leur application pour gérer le matos VR.
Par contre tu n'auras plus besoin de lancer SteamVR si le jeu utilise OpenXR.

Et si Oculus distribue des jeux OpenXR pour PC sur sa boutique, il n'y aura plus besoin de lancer le driver Oculus + ReVive pour que ça marche avec un casque tiers. Enfin, les devs du jeu ou Oculus peuvent toujours faire un check du matos, mais en général ça se pète vite fait bien fait et c'est moins lourd que démarrer ReVive & co.

----------


## Cespe

J'ai commencé la vr avec beat saber + half life => no souci 
Je joue a Lone Echo, ça va, c'était très bizarre la première fois et après un moment (15 min environ), j'ai vraiment mal au-dessus du crane.
J'ai quand même persisté pendant 45 min voir un peu plus.
J''étais pas bien + sensation désagréable au-dessus du crane aussi le lendemain.

J'ai recommencé la mais pas plus de 15 min donc ça va.
Y'a des gens ce cas la ? faut persister ?

----------


## nodulle

> J'ai commencé la vr avec beat saber + half life => no souci 
> Je joue a Lone Echo, ça va, c'était très bizarre la première fois et après un moment (15 min environ), j'ai vraiment mal au-dessus du crane.
> J'ai quand même persisté pendant 45 min voir un peu plus.
> J''étais pas bien + sensation désagréable au-dessus du crane aussi le lendemain.
> 
> J'ai recommencé la mais pas plus de 15 min donc ça va.
> Y'a des gens ce cas la ? faut persister ?


Surtout pas, ne jamais persister !  ::o:  C'est le truc à absolument ne jamais faire ! Et dans le pire des cas ça va te dégouter de la VR. Donc non. Dès les premiers signes il faut s'arrêter, ne jamais forcer. Et petit à petit avec le temps ta tolérance va grandir, ou pas (malheureusement) ça dépends des gens.

--

J'avais mis le lien dans le topic du matos d'un rapport de l'Anses et quelques recommandations qu'ils faisaient là dessus :
d’arrêter l’utilisation des dispositifs de RA/RV dès l’apparition de symptômes tels que des nausées, vertiges, sueurs, pâleur…;d’observer un temps de repos d’une à deux heures après[...]d’éviter toute exposition aux écrans deux heures avant le coucher[...]d’éviter l’usage de ces technologies pour les personnes épileptiques ou les personnes identifiées comme sensibles[...]

----------


## Cespe

Y'a pas une technique pour moins subir les effets ?
Après en soit j'aime bien les sensation mais mon corps pas trop, au bout d'un moment.
Jvais faire quelques session courte la semaine pour le train. Saleté de corps.

----------


## Casimir

Pour ceux qui veulent se faire plaisir, y'a un sacré bundle de jeux vr sur ce site

https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...uper-vr-bundle

Pour 5 balles vous avez 10 jeux vr très correct pour la plupart.

----------


## nodulle

Je crois qu'un canard prenait du gingembre. Sinon il y a des médocs contre le mal des transports mais bon prendre des médocs juste pour jouer c'est peut-être pas vraiment idéal...

Oui après tu peux pousser un peu à chaque fois, pour voir et t'habituer. C'est toi qui connait ton corps donc c'est toi qui vois ce que tu peux supporter.  :;):  Mais si c'est pour se faire du mal et être pas bien alors mieux vaut éviter. Comme dit plus haut le risque c'est d'en être dégouté et ne plus pouvoir/vouloir faire de VR (certains canards en ont fait l'expérience).

--
Ah mais il y a Recommandations de malmoutt3 à propos de la cinétose dans le topic "Liste de références aux discussions" épinglé dans la section. Je savais bien qu'il y avait quelque chose du genre quelque part !  ::):

----------


## vectra

Oui, le gingembre et jouer à côté d'un ventilo, ça aide pas mal.
Après, c'est aussi une question d'y aller régulièrement mais progressivement.

Perso, je trouve que plus le casque est adapté (ergonomie, optiques réglées, etc), plus c'est rapide et facile. J'avais eu du mal avec un WMR de première génération qui était pas au top, mais l'Oculus Rift S est passé comme un charme après ça.

----------


## ExPanda

Le rafraichissement joue aussi beaucoup. Perso dès que ça rame rien qu'un peu je me sens pas bien.
J'ai eu du mal à être à l'aise sur Lone Echo aussi, les déplacements libres ne sont pas mon truc, mes premières sessions étaient très courtes, mais à mesure ça allait mieux.

Comme dit plus haut, faut juste pas insister, on s'habitue avec le temps.

----------


## Metalink

Et surtout ne pas commencer par l'Australie dans Dirt 2  ::ninja::

----------


## Clad

> Comme dit plus haut le risque c'est d'en être dégouté et ne plus pouvoir/vouloir faire de VR (certains canards en ont fait l'expérience).


Ça m'est arrivé, genre rien que le fait de penser à la VR je me sentais pas bien. Heureusement c'est reparti à chaque fois.

Après, faire des grosses pauses c'est pas mal aussi, chaque fois que je passe du temps sans VR, je me reprend l'effet waouh dans la gueule quand je reprend.

Maintenant j'ai plus qu'une seule gène qui passe pas en VR, c'est qu'au bout de genre 2 heures j'ai vraiment mal aux yeux, genre comme si un muscle forçait trop. Par contre ça s'en va quasi instantanément, c'est magique, à peine le casque enlevé la douleur s'en va en quelques secondes.

----------


## Hideo

> Maintenant j'ai plus qu'une seule gène qui passe pas en VR, c'est qu'au bout de genre 2 heures j'ai vraiment mal aux yeux, genre comme si un muscle forçait trop. Par contre ça s'en va quasi instantanément, c'est magique, à peine le casque enlevé la douleur s'en va en quelques secondes.


Ca c'est possiblement l'IPD de ton casque qui n'est pas parfaitement calibre pour toi.

----------


## Maalak

En gros, il force sur le yeux en louchant, quoi.

----------


## Clad

> Ca c'est possiblement l'IPD de ton casque qui n'est pas parfaitement calibre pour toi.


Bah c'est pas la même valeur que l'ecartement des yeux quand on va chez l'opticien ? Je règle mon casque sur pile la même.

----------


## Kaede

Si, mais sur certains casques l'ajustement est software seulement (pas physique sur le casque), et donc, si j'ai bien compris, plus limité, et partiel.

----------


## Clad

Ah non moi c'est physique, c'est un CV1, tu m'as donné de l'espour pour rien

----------


## 564.3

D'après les leaks d'une conf privé avec ses partenaires, Sony voudrait plus de AAA hybrides TV/VR pour le PSVR2. Parfois c'est cool parfois pas terrible, on verra ce que ça donne et si l'exclusivité expire sans trop trainer. Ensuite ça dépend des studios, y en a qui ne lèveront pas le petit doigt pour porter le mode VR sur PC même s'ils peuvent, faut que quelqu'un leur finance le dev. Même s'ils utilisent OpenXR et que les controleurs sont proches, y a pas mal de boulot d'optimisation qui ne passera pas pareil. Faudrait au moins qu'on ait aussi une généralisation/standardisation du suivi du regard + rendu fovéal dynamique, si ça fait gagner un max.
Il y en a qui espéraient que le PSVR2 sorte en 2022, mais je ne le sens pas trop s'ils ne font ce genre de conf que maintenant. Bon, noël 2022 ça ferait 1.5 ans.  Edit: en fait la vidéo dit que Sony va présenter son plan de sortie début 2022
Ref: https://uploadvr.com/ps5-vr-headset-hdr-oled-aaa/

----------


## reneyvane

L'exclusivité PSVR daté au 20/08/2021 alias "Fracked" propose depuis quelques jours une démo jouable sur le PSN PS4/PS5 d'une durée de vie moyenne estimée à 30 minutes. :;): 




https://www.vrplayer.fr/playstation-vr-demo-fracked/

----------


## memech

Coin²,

J'ai pas vu l'info tournée, du coup je poste ici.
Il y a une promo sur viveport qui permet de gagner de 2 à 6 mois d'abonnement :
https://campaign-viveport.com/
L'offre est dispo jusqu'au 25 Aout, il est demander d'ajouter un moyen de paiement pour valider le code gagné, il est possible de le supprimer une fois que le code est activé.
A savoir que tous les jeux du service ne sont pas dispo car pour certains il faut un abonnement annuel. (Walking dead par exemple)

----------


## Jefiban

Petit retour su YUKI, c'est propre et bien fait, l'ambiance est très bonne, les musiques sont très prenantes et à ma grande surprise ça fonctionne super bien.
Comptez 2 ou 3 heures pour venir à bout du boss final pour la 1ere fois, avec une bonne re-jouabilité, je finirai probablement le jeu encore une paire de fois en changeant de figurine.
En cette période de disette c'est un beau jeu.

J'ai finalement décidé de prendre VTOL VR, simu aérienne moderne, habitué des simu plutôt WW2, quelle claque. Le fait de manipuler les boutons avec ses doigts ça change tout en terme d'immersion. Un régal et la simu est plutôt bien fichu. A tester absolument pour tous les adeptes du genre.

----------


## teddy37

> Coin²,
> 
> J'ai pas vu l'info tournée, du coup je poste ici.
> Il y a une promo sur viveport qui permet de gagner de 2 à 6 mois d'abonnement :
> https://campaign-viveport.com/
> L'offre est dispo jusqu'au 25 Aout, il est demander d'ajouter un moyen de paiement pour valider le code gagné, il est possible de le supprimer une fois que le code est activé.
> A savoir que tous les jeux du service ne sont pas dispo car pour certains il faut un abonnement annuel. (Walking dead par exemple)


Merci ! Je viens de gagner 6 mois de Viveport Infinity. Mon abonnement n'était plus valide, j'ai juste eu à entrer le "redeem code" dans mon compte actuel.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si vous voulez, en testant avec une autre adresse j'ai eu un code pour 3 mois: SU24591YFOGLDRRFI3YB

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, la sortie de Lone Echo 2 est reportée pour fin 2021.  ::sad::  J'attendais impatiemment le 24 Août, même si j'aurai repris le taffe. :/

----------


## 564.3

Marrant il y a une sorte d'expo / boutique en ligne pour des trucs réels dans VR Chat: https://uploadvr.com/vrchat-hp-decag...tual-market-6/
Le design des salles a l'air plutôt cool, j'irais peut-être voir ce que ça donne ce WE si je n'ai pas trop chaud, curieux de voir comment c'est foutu.
Pas sur que ça vaille le Museum of Other Realities, mais ça fait une petite ballade.

Je ne sais plus si j'ai VR Chat encore installé, je crois que je ne l'ai jamais lancé…
Hideo avait parlé d'une Escape Room multijoueur plutôt cool aussi, je ne sais pas s'il y en a qui ont testé au final.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai testé VR Chat, et c'est assez mal foutu. Il n'y a même pas d'option de locomotion relative à l'orientation du contrôleur, ça m'a mis direct au bord du rage-quit. J'ai quand même downloadé 600Mo pour aller voir leur nouveau truc, mais après 2 salles ça s'est mis à ramer un max et l'appli a fini par crasher.
J'ai enchainé par du H3VR histoire de me défouler.
Après coup je vois qu'une update Windows s'est ninja-installée, je referais quand même un test demain avant de (re)virer VRChat.

----------


## 564.3

Les devs de Sairento viennent d'ouvrir l'enregistrement pour participer à la beta de leur prochain jeu via le nouveau système de Steam.
Annonce: https://store.steampowered.com/news/...01049886187169
Page de Hellsweeper VR: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ellsweeper_VR/
C'est en gros le même genre que Sairento, mais avec un thème plus orienté démons / médiéval fantastique.
Le feedback des armes de mélée semble rester assez "fantomatique" quand on compare à d'autres jeux (Blade & Sorcery en tête), mais le gameplay global devrait quand même être cool.

----------


## Andeim

Salut les canards ! 
Savez-vous où je peux me fournir en contenu VR vidéo ?
Par exemple sur steam il y avait allumette https://store.steampowered.com/app/460850/Allumette/
J'aimerai bien me plonger dans des documentaires/films où je mets mon casque et je regarde juste la séance.
Merci

----------


## Kaede

Dear Angelica est un autre film d'animation, dispo sur le store Oculus. Je recommande.

Cherche du côté des blu-ray 3D : https://www.blu-ray.com/movies/searc...&action=search. Je pense qu'ils représentent la majeure partie du contenu video disponible (si on exclut le pr0n).
Mais pas certain que tu puisses les jouer sans avoir à ré-encoder / convertir dans un autre format.

----------


## 564.3

> Après coup je vois qu'une update Windows s'est ninja-installée, je referais quand même un test demain avant de (re)virer VRChat.


J'ai re-testé, et ça rame toujours à mort par moments, même après avoir bidouillé les options.
Leur genre de festival avec des stands c'est marrant quelque minutes, mais globalement c'est surtout de la décoration et une ambiance pas super bien foutue, interaction très limitée, et des stands qui vendent des avatars de perso féminim style animé à forte poitrine et accessoires divers pour aller avec.
Il y a quelques stands sérieux au milieu de tout ça (Decagear, HP, Japan Railway, une expo de dessins et des trucs que je connaissais pas), mais ça reste assez décevant quand on compare à MoR.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une discussion avait démarré pour les expériences narratives, mais ça a pris la poussière: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=124308

Lors de festival (Cannes XR, Tribeca) j'avais regardé quelques courts métrages (3D temps réel parfois interactive, vidéo) dans MoR mais c'était de l'exposition temporaire.  L'exposition permanente est plutôt du genre musée semi interactif avec des trucs enregistrés parfois (courte visite guidée et interviews). Mais je recommande la visite, surtout que c'est gratos maintenant.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...her_Realities/

Edit: ah il y a aussi un package gratos d'œuvres britanniques, faudra que je regarde ça https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._The_Showcase/

----------


## Maalak

Il y a le court-métrage Crow qui a bien marché il y a quelques temps aussi.
Pour ma part, je ne trouve pas trop d'intérêt à cela dans la mesure où, en fin de compte, on se tourne toujours vers là où se trouve l'action, et en louper potentiellement parce que ça se passe dans notre dos, ça m'agace plus que ça m'emballe.
Après, y'a les pornos.  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

J'ai tendance à préférer la 3D temps réel éventuellement un peu réactive / interactive.
Les vidéos 360° ou même stéréo sont trop plates et pixelisées, faudrait des vidéos light field ultra HQ. Enfin c'est déjà plus immersif que regarder une vidéo sur mon écran 19", surtout si le son spatial est bien rendu et exploité.

Edit: Le papier de Google à propos de leur techno de vidéo Light Field https://augmentedperception.github.io/deepviewvideo/
Mais je ne crois pas qu'il y ait autre chose que des démos techniques.

----------


## Andeim

ok ok
ça répond à ma question et à mes investigations. Y'a pas vraiment de contenu de ce type. 
L'expérience se pose plus à l'action malgrès tout (visite ou autre) qu'à la contemplation. 

Merci bien

----------


## Kaede

Il y a plusieurs types de contenus, qui ne se valent pas.
Les contenus taillés pour la VR c'est du 360° et le head tracking est intégral.

Le contenu stéréoscopique est plus limité, c'est pas immersif comme du vrai contenu VR, mais il y a beaucoup de contenu disponible.

----------


## madpenguin

Je viens de faire FORM.

Bon point : il est joli, l'ambiance est sympa, il se joue assis (pas de déplacement).
Mauvais point : extrêmement court (à peine plus d'1h) et assez répétitif (les puzzles se répètent 3-4 fois d'affilés avec une complexité légèrement croissante, mais bon une fois que tu as le principe ça fait très artificiel), avec une fin qui fait très expédié/bâclé. Et pour les propriétaires de Reverb G2 (visiblement je ne suis pas le seul d'après les forums Steam), les options graphiques par défaut rendent le jeu injouable (tout à fond, on se retrouve avec seulement quelques FPS rien que dans le menu, donc c'est déjà la misère pour aller régler ça correctement).

Bref, si vous avez l'occasion de le chopper à très très vil prix (dans un bundle par exemple), pourquoi pas, sinon privilégiez Red Matter si vous voulez un jeu d'énigme à ambiance.

----------


## Cespe

Quelqu'un a deja testé le Walk OVR ? https://walkovr.com/#newwalkovrs
ça donne super envie mais j'ai pas trouvé de test FR

----------


## 564.3

> Quelqu'un a deja testé le Walk OVR ? https://walkovr.com/#newwalkovrs
> ça donne super envie mais j'ai pas trouvé de test FR


Ah jamais entendu parler, sur leur page y a une ref à CPC sans précision. Peut-être une news, j'avais raté ça en tous cas.
Sinon il y a une appli "DecaMove" pour smartphone qui fait ça aussi, ça avait un peu fait le buzz à l'époque mais je n'ai pas vu de retours ici
https://www.deca.net/decahub/

Je n'ai pas un téléphone correct pour tester ça, j'espère plutôt qu'un standard pour le tracking du bassin soit implémenté dans les jeux. J'ai 2 manettes de Vive qui pourraient faire ça de façon plus fiable que ces trucs, qui sont basés sur des capteurs du genre bousole et IMU, avec besoin de recalibrage plus ou moins régulier selon l'environnement.
OpenVR propose la gestion de points suivis en plus du casque et controleurs, mais c'est que ce n'est pas supporté par les jeux où ça m'intéresserait le plus.

----------


## Maalak

Le jeu de puzzle 3D Puzzling Places sortira que l'oculus store le 2 septembre prochain.
Ca ne paye pas de mine, mais c'est pourtant un jeu dans lequel on engouffre vite des heures à essayer de reconstituer les scènes lorsqu'on veut juste faire quelque chose de reposant.
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le jeu, vous pouvez en récupérer une version bêta gratuite avec 6 niveaux sur l'Oculus lab afin de vous faire une idée. Sur le papier, je ne pensais pas que c'était vraiment pour moi, et pourtant, j'ai très vite accroché (même si certaines parties de puzzles peuvent être pénibles à trouver, mais ça fait partie du charme de ce genre de jeu, aussi).
En plus, la France sera à l'honneur avec 3 puzzles basés sur Biarritz.  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

J'ai posté mes premières impressions sur la version VR de Carrier Command 2 dans la discussion dédiée, je mets ça ici aussi des fois que ça intéresse des gens. En résumé ça m'a l'air pas mal, mais il reste du taf.




> J'ai craqué et un peu joué en VR pour voir ce que ça donne.
> 
> Ça rend plutôt bien même si l'échelle de certaines choses est un peu étrange, typique des jeux qui n'ont pas été conçus avec des tests réguliers en VR. Pas bien grave, et faut surtout que ça rende bien sur écran vu le nombre de joueurs concernés.
> 
> Les controles sont un peu bizarres aussi, mais une fois qu'on s'est fait à la gestion du "focus" ça roule. On peut controler un poste de commande du moment qu'on n'est pas trop loin (il y a une portée au "pointeur laser"), pas de contrainte d'y être "assis". Mais à l'opposé on ne peut pas directement appuyer sur les boutons avec les doigts, bouger la commande de vitesse ou la barre à la main. Bon vu qu'on gère pas mal de trucs à la fois, c'est plus important de pouvoir le faire façon télécommande (de près ou de loin) même si c'est moins immersif.
> 
> Parfois la locomotion ou d'autres choses saccadent, peut-être un effet de diverses contraintes du moteur physique avec leur houle de furieux. C'est un peu agaçant mais ça va.
> 
> Le reste des problèmes sont communs au jeu sur écran, genre le pathfinding aux fraises avec les engins qui se bloquent comme des glands. J'ai passé pas mal de temps à essayer d'en faire se garer avec une mer démontée et un gros courant. Tout avait dérivé et s'était éloigné de l'ile, ça doit être pire en pleine mer, faudra que je fasse gaffe les prochaines fois.
> ...

----------


## ExPanda

*I Expect You To Die 2* est sorti.
Je n'ai fait que les deux premières missions donc je ne me prononcerai pas sur la durée de vie du jeu. J'ai vu des commentaires comme quoi il était assez court mais c'était pareil pour le premier au lancement, ils avaient rajouté trois missions par la suite. Pour le reste on est sur la même chose que le premier, dans de nouveaux environnements. Pas d'évolutions des graphismes (en même temps le jeu devant sortir sur Quest, je pense qu'ils ont pas cherché à améliorer sur PC), et pas de changement sur les contrôles non plus (qui ont toujours un petit côté approximatif qui peut énerver quand on cherche le speedrun).
L'ambiance reste la même, bien sympa, les énigmes m'ont l'air du même niveau, et il y a encore une super intro. Perso, ça me va  ::): 

Attention par contre si vous ne parlez pas anglais, car le jeu n'est pas traduit, même si globalement c'est pas si complexe j'imagine que suivre certaines instructions qu'on ne comprend pas à la radio ne doit pas être évident.

----------


## Sorkar

Quelqu'un fait Myst VR en ce moment, je galère avec cette putain de chaudière  ::(: 
Même avec la soluce d'ailleurs. Ça parle d'allumettes qui ne semblent pas exister dans cette version.

Edit : Bon finalement je suis parti dans le monde par le vaisseau, l'énigme était pas très compliquée. Et bon sang, ce labyrinthe avec le monorail quelle purge bordel  :Pouah: 
Pourquoi les dev se sentent toujours obligé de mettre ce genre de niveau à la con ? J'ai passé une demi heure dedans pour le moment et a par ce son quand t'arrive a chaque embranchement, pas trouvé le moindre indice sur la logique du bouzin.

----------


## R3dF0x

> *I Expect You To Die 2* est sorti...
> Attention par contre si vous ne parlez pas anglais, car le jeu n'est pas traduit, même si globalement c'est pas si complexe j'imagine que suivre certaines instructions qu'on ne comprend pas à la radio ne doit pas être évident.


Même pas de sous-titre? (anglais ou français)

----------


## Kaede

Les sous-titres, sur une image 2D ça va tout est sur le même plan, mais c'est vraiment pas terrible sur un environnement qui est en relief.

----------


## Romanito

Les sous-titres en VR c'est jouable mais ça dépend du positionnement du texte, surtout sur l'axe de profondeur. 
Faut que le texte soit placé par trop loin de la caméra, j'ai déjà vu des jeux où le décor est proche et le texte éloigné (mais quand même visible), c'est horrible.

----------


## ExPanda

> Même pas de sous-titre? (anglais ou français)


Nope, même pas en anglais...

De toute façon comme dit au-dessus les sous-titres en VR c'est compliqué. Ils sont souvent mal placés.  ::|:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Oui enfin ça doit pas être compliqué de les régler. 
On peut régler souvent en jeu sa hauteur, sa visée, ajouter un compteur de calories et j'en passe, donc ajuster un emplacement de texte...

----------


## ExPanda

Ben justement, j'ai l'impression que très souvent les seuls réglages dispos pour les sous-titres c'est "ON/OFF".  ::(:

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je suis à contre-sens de l'époque, je le sais à lire les commentaires sur différents topics, mais je trouve qu'on baisse un peu vite les bras sur la FR audio (intégrale dans Cyberpunk et putain c'est quand même un régal, notamment parce qu'on a la voix FR de Keanu Reeves mais aussi parce que la totalité des doublages sont globalement de bonne qualité, et si CDPR l'a fait, Rockstar aurait pu le faire sur GTA V).

Et là je découvre que oui bon mais tu comprends la VR... et donc c'est pas si grave la perte des sous-titres.

Alors je suis envieux des anglophones, anglophiles etc... parce que perso j'ai pas du tout le même confort de jeu, le soir, crevé de ma journée, quand je lance un truc VO.

Et je vois le même souci avec le dernier MMO Amazon, où l'idée est de joindre un serveur international et donc de s'exprimer uniquement en anglais. Parce que l'aspect social est important, mais en anglais, je vais avoir une com' beaucoup plus basique et pour faire passer de l'humour en anglais.... pas simple. Y a un pan de ma personnalité qui passe pas la barrière du langage, du coup ça sent les échanges stéréotypés centrés sur les objectifs de jeu.

Bref, les JV ont des budgets qui explosent totalement, je vois pas à quel moment c'est pas possible d'avoir des traductions par pays, un minimum. Quand on voit les Remaster qui sont faits en ne comportant pas les VF qui étaient fournies d'origine, ça sent la grosse flemme.

----------


## ExPanda

> Et là je découvre que oui bon mais tu comprends la VR... et donc c'est pas si grave la perte des sous-titres.


C'est pas parce qu'on a admis que c'était souvent foireux qu'on trouve ça normal ou pas grave hein. C'est plutôt au niveau des studios qu'ils s'en tapent en général, et nous ben on fait avec, ou sans.  ::|: 

Concernant la VO/VF, pour moi ça dépend des jeux. Enfin par VO je veux dire anglais hein, les autres langues c'est pas ça pour moi  ::P: 
Mais par exemple j'ai fait Control en anglais parce que la VF m'a paru à côté de la plaque, alors que la VO est parfaite. A l'inverse, j'ai laissé Cyberpunk en VF car elle est top. J'ai même préféré la voix de Jackie en français qu'en anglais.

----------


## 564.3

Les boites font un calcul rapide et jugent que ça ne vaut pas le cout de se faire chier avec le français, surtout en doublage.

Je ne sais pas si c'est généralisable, mais dans les stats Steam de juillet 2.48% des joueurs ont la langue française paramétrée. Je ne sais pas trop comment c'est déterminé par défaut, peut-être selon la langue de l'OS. Les gens s'en foutent probablement plus que dans les jeux, et faudrait aussi tenir compte du pouvoir d'achat. Faut aussi voir combien mettent le français par défaut ou s'ils peuvent, mais comprennent bien l'anglais écrit voir parlé.
Enfin les devs/éditeurs ont plus d'infos que ça pour prendre leurs décisions, qui correspondent mieux à la cible de leur jeu plutôt que des stats globales.

Pour les sous-titres c'est aussi ballot. Il y a des gens même anglophones qui ont des problèmes auditif ou autre. Bon ça représente peut-être encore moins de monde, doit y avoir quelques stats quelque part.

Bref, y a plus qu'à raler et espérer que ce soit ajouté par la suite.

Edit: C'était déjà anglais sans sous-titres pour le 1er, et pour Until You Fall. Donc ce n'est pas gagné…
Il y a un an ils disaient qu'ils allaient peut-être ajouter d'autres langues au premier https://steamcommunity.com/app/58743...1682629842153/

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ca me chafouine que tout passe par l'aulne de la rentabilité économique, surtout quand on touche à la créativité. On crée un jeu, mais on limite le propos à l'anglais parce que c'est plus rentable, plus facile.
Evidemment personne n'ira légiférer là-dessus. 
Et oui, ça laisse les malentendants sur le carreau.

Quant à Steam... des joueurs Fr y rédigent leur évaluation en anglais. Une fois j'ai demandé à quelqu'un pourquoi...
Il m'a répondu qu'elle aura plus d'audience ainsi, qu'elle renseignera plus de gens. 
Quand on commence à intégrer le problème comme un mode de fonctionnement normal...

----------


## ExPanda

> Evidemment personne n'ira légiférer là-dessus.


Et encore heureux !
On risquerait surtout au final de ne plus avoir accès aux jeux que les éditeurs n'ont pas voulu, ou pu (ça doit pas être un investissement anodin pour un petit studio), traduire.

Je suis d'accord avec toi que c'est dommage hein, mais il ne faut surtout pas faire des lois là-dessus. Imagine la même chose pour la musique. Si on obligeait à traduire, ou à proposer un minimum de contenu provenant du pays...
Wait...  ::ninja::

----------


## Oldnoobie

Eh ouais, t'as Toubon !
Tu corrèles l'obligation de traduire à un CA minimum annuel, ou à un nombre de vente plancher, si tu veux éviter de déglinguer l'offre en tapant sur les petits indés.
Dans les années 90/2000 j'ai l'impression qu'on sortait un jeu avec moins de fric et que c'était pas un souci de livrer des traductions au moins textuelles.
De nos jours quand le remaster est uniquement VO, j'ai l'impression que ça va loin dans la recherche d'économie, de ne pas intégrer les trads faites sur le titre originel.
Bref, de toute façon c'est un sujet déjà plié depuis un moment, la trad Fr devient un coût inutile dont les éditeurs savent se passer.
Ca aura été la même chose avec l'arrivée des DLC, des pré-cos, des early access et des lootboxes : le consommateur de JV est une véritable machine à pognon.
D'ailleurs il aura fallu une loi pour mettre fin aux lootboxes, on retombe sur la question de l'intervention publique, au final.

----------


## ExPanda

> Eh ouais, t'as Toubon !


Ahah !  ::P: 




> Bref, de toute façon c'est un sujet déjà plié depuis un moment, la trad Fr devient un coût inutile dont les éditeurs savent se passer.


Je te trouve un peu défaitiste, tu as vraiment tant d'exemples que ça de jeux non traduits ?

Pour en revenir aux I Expect You To Die, je peux comprendre le boulot que représenterait un doublage complet vu tout le boulot sur les voix. Mais ne pas avoir mis de sous-titres, même juste en anglais, c'est un peu incompréhensible.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Je te trouve un peu défaitiste, tu as vraiment tant d'exemples que ça de jeux non traduits ?


Tous les jours.




> *Tales of the Neon Sea* (2019)
> 
> [URL="https://store.steampowered.com/app/828740/Tales_of_the_Neon_Sea/"]
> 
> Aventure, couplé d'un poil d'énigmes et de puzzles. Pour adulte, attention c'est parfois fort en éléments perturbants, et *pour anglophones confirmés uniquement*, car même si le joueur peut faire avancer les dialogues en appuyant sur un bouton,* prévoyez le dico scientifique.*
> 
> Grosse surprise. 
> 
> Bon déjà, comme l'image ci-dessus le prouve, c'est vraiment très beau. Tous les tableaux ne sont pas égaux, mais globalement c'est toujours un plaisir d'en découvrir un nouveau, chapeau bas à l'équipe artistique. C'est beau, et c'est très immersif.* Le lore est super complet,* c'est du pur cyberpunk, presque un peu classique dans le genre ça pioche à droite à gauche, mais cohérent et diablement efficace. Dommage cependant que majoritairement *ça se découvre via des logs avec de longs textes à lire (en anglais donc)*. L'OST est en retrait mais reste agréable. 
> ...


- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai la dent dure sur le sujet, parce qu'il m'arrive souvent de devoir lâcher un jeu, qui pourtant semble excellent, en raison de ma compréhension insuffisante des textes qui défilent. Le dernier marquant, c'était Wailing Heights.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

C'est aussi une bonne chose qu'un jeu soit en anglais uniquement.  ::P:  C'est grâce à ça, que je me suis motivé à apprendre l'anglais. Parce que, les cours d'anglais à l'école ou au collège, c'est moins motivant. La plupart de mes premiers jeux sur PC sont en anglais uniquement (Mechwarrior 2, Destruction Derby 2, X Wing vs Tie Fighter, Road Rash ?) et j'avais 12 ans.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais j'ai aussi plus appris comme ça qu'à l'école, puis le hasard du boulot et des rencontres.
Après faut que ça corresponde à son niveau, surtout uniquement audio. Ce n'est pas toujours facile ou possible de faire pause, répéter la phrase, et éventuellement chercher phonétiquement dans un dico. Si c'était pour passer 1h de détente à la cool après une rude journée, faut quand même être très motivé là.

Beaucoup de pays/langues n'ont quasi jamais le choix, on a déjà du bol d'avoir un paquet de francophones dans le monde même si ce n'est pas un pourcentage énorme.
Mais depuis que les ventes physiques ont quasi disparues et qu'on est abreuvé d'indés, les traductions sont plombées en proportion à il y a 20 ans ouais.
Enfin c'est comme le marché des sharewares & co dans les années 90, si ce n'était pas français fallait pas trop espérer de la VF.

----------


## wiotts

> Quant à Steam... des joueurs Fr y rédigent leur évaluation en anglais. Une fois j'ai demandé à quelqu'un pourquoi...
> Il m'a répondu qu'elle aura plus d'audience ainsi, qu'elle renseignera plus de gens. 
> Quand on commence à intégrer le problème comme un mode de fonctionnement normal...


Pour le coup je rejoins l'autre avis. Quand je parcours les évaluations d'un jeu, je désactive souvent le filtre "évaluation en Français". Parce qu'entre 3 évaluations en français et 300 en anglais, c'est plus représentatif. Alors oui, dans les 300 il y a peut-être quelques français qui ont rédigé en anglais et cela fait cercle vicieux, mais je pense que des personnes d'autres pays font la même.

Je rejoins aussi les canards précédents, j'ai beaucoup amélioré mon anglais sur les jeux en ligne où tout le monde écrivait en anglais. 
L'anglais est la mangue universelle en JV. C'est malheureux je suis d'accord mais c'est comme ça.

----------


## 564.3

Il y a une option persistante pour voir les avis dans sa langue principale et autant de secondaires qu'on veut. Mais ouais j'en vois rarement en français.

----------


## ExPanda

Pour en revenir à *I Expect You To Die 2*, je confirme qu'il est assez court, et plutôt facile au final.
En 5h de jeu j'ai fini toutes les missions, trouvé plus de la moitié des souvenirs, et fait 4 speedruns sur 6, dont les deux dernières missions. Si vous voulez juste finir les missions et passer à autre chose sans les relancer pour chercher les trucs cachés, ça sera très vite plié...

Pour ma part je vais y retourner pour le faire à 100%, et j'attendrai les missions supplémentaires qui j'espère arriveront, comme pour le premier. Premier que j'avais fait à 100% + missions supplémentaires en 8h au final, donc en durée de vie je dirais que les deux sont kiff-kiff.
Bilan positif quand même, le jeu est très cool. Je conseillerais juste d'attendre un bundle avec les deux à pas cher. A 20€ l'un, c'est un peu cher payé à l'heure de jeu.

----------


## Maalak

> Le jeu de puzzle 3D Puzzling Places sortira que l'oculus store le 2 septembre prochain.
> Ca ne paye pas de mine, mais c'est pourtant un jeu dans lequel on engouffre vite des heures à essayer de reconstituer les scènes lorsqu'on veut juste faire quelque chose de reposant.
> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le jeu, vous pouvez en récupérer une version bêta gratuite avec 6 niveaux sur l'Oculus lab afin de vous faire une idée. Sur le papier, je ne pensais pas que c'était vraiment pour moi, et pourtant, j'ai très vite accroché (même si certaines parties de puzzles peuvent être pénibles à trouver, mais ça fait partie du charme de ce genre de jeu, aussi).
> En plus, la France sera à l'honneur avec 3 puzzles basés sur Biarritz.


Ca y est, le jeu est sorti.
En revanche, je n'avais pas fait attention au fait qu'il n'est que sur Quest 1&2 pour le moment, la version pour les autres casques ne viendra que l'année prochaine (du coup, je ne sais pas si la démo que j'ai linké est jouable hors-Quest. Certains ayant un Rift/G2/Index/etc. ont-il pu l'essayer sans problèmes ? Je suis bien intéressé par la réponse pour éviter de dire des bêtises à ce sujet plus tard).
Concernant le prix, il revient à une quinzaine d'euros pour 16 scènes, mais avec différents découpages possibles pour celles-ci (25, 50, 100, 200 et 400 pièces) afin de donner une replay value et une plus (ou moins) grande difficulté pour satisfaire tous les niveaux des joueurs.
J'ai compris que des packs de puzzles supplémentaires devraient vendus plus tard en DLC pour ceux qui en voudront encore davantage.
En tout cas, je réitère mes propos, ce jeu change bien des jeux habituels et parfait si on cherche juste quelque chose de reposant à faire (et pour le moment, avec 10 pages d'avis sur l'oculus store, tous positifs à 5/5).

----------


## 564.3

Tiens j'avais pas vu que c'était fait par realities.io, une boite qui fait notamment de la photogrammétrie HQ sur commande.
https://www.realities.io/puzzling-places
Pour l'instant c'est exclusif Quest, et bientôt PSVR selon leur FAQ. Ils ne parlent pas de version PC.

Sinon la beta de Hellsweeper VR est sortie a priori, j'ai reçu une notif. J'essaierais ça ce WE.

----------


## Maalak

C'est sur le discord que j'ai vu à propos de la version PC. Apparemment, il serait un peu plus difficile de programmer une version du jeu adaptable à plusieurs modèles de casque qu'à un seul, d'où le retard à attendre.



> Tin3yBites — 
> 12/07/2021
> What other platforms are you planning on supporting. Right now i have a quest 1 and the game is slightly low res. It would be awesome to have an oculus store version that could be played at high res through oculus link. Sorta like beat saber
> 
> Sha — 
> 12/07/2021
> quest 1 and 2 and Playstation, for now, any other platform will be next year
> pc needs a bit of work since suddenly number of potential hardware goes up


Et effectivement, c'est marqué sur le site que tu cites, démo exclusive au Quest pour le moment. Tant pis, j'aurais aimé que le plus de personnes essayent ce jeu, ce sera pour plus tard. Enfin, peut-être ceux ayant un Quest et n'étant pas allergiques aux jeux calmes l'essaieront quand même d'ici là.  ::):

----------


## Darth

> Pour en revenir à *I Expect You To Die 2*, je confirme qu'il est assez court, et plutôt facile au final.
> En 5h de jeu j'ai fini toutes les missions, trouvé plus de la moitié des souvenirs, et fait 4 speedruns sur 6, dont les deux dernières missions. Si vous voulez juste finir les missions et passer à autre chose sans les relancer pour chercher les trucs cachés, ça sera très vite plié...
> 
> Pour ma part je vais y retourner pour le faire à 100%, et j'attendrai les missions supplémentaires qui j'espère arriveront, comme pour le premier. Premier que j'avais fait à 100% + missions supplémentaires en 8h au final, donc en durée de vie je dirais que les deux sont kiff-kiff.
> Bilan positif quand même, le jeu est très cool. Je conseillerais juste d'attendre un bundle avec les deux à pas cher. A 20€ l'un, c'est un peu cher payé à l'heure de jeu.


Merci camarade, je vais attendre une solde avant de craquer.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est sur le discord que j'ai vu à propos de la version PC. Apparemment, il serait un peu plus difficile de programmer une version du jeu adaptable à plusieurs modèles de casque qu'à un seul, d'où le retard à attendre.
> 
> Et effectivement, c'est marqué sur le site que tu cites, démo exclusive au Quest pour le moment. Tant pis, j'aurais aimé que le plus de personnes essayent ce jeu, ce sera pour plus tard. Enfin, peut-être ceux ayant un Quest et n'étant pas allergiques aux jeux calmes l'essaieront quand même d'ici là.


Il a de bon retours globalement, pour la version PC on verra en 2022.
Dans le genre puzzle game pépère j'ai bien aimé Cubism. Sur Quest il peut être joué avec le tracking des mains notamment.

Sinon le TGS aura un salon virtuel dans une appli dédiée https://www.roadtovr.com/tokyo-game-...s-quest-steam/
À voir si ça vaut le download, faut espérer que ça sera mieux que ce que j'ai visité dans VR Chat.

----------


## 564.3

Pour Puzzling Places, dans une interview d'UploadVR 2 gars de l'équipe répondent qu'il aimeraient faire une version PC, mais ils ne savent pas quand ça sera possible.



> [...] we would love to have it on PC. But it’s all a matter of resources and depending on what’s going to happen, our priorities are at some point you would have it on PC, but nothing is decided yet when and where.


Sinon j'ai joué à la beta de Hellsweeper VR, et ils ont gardé pas mal de choses de Sairento. Le système de petites arènes, la locomotion…
On a des sorts sélectionnables par des gestes simples, du genre The Wizards. Le flingue et l'épée sont des sorts aussi, on peut en invoquer autant qu'on veut et les balancer à la gueule des démons. Pour l'instant c'est limite plus simple d'invoquer un nouveau flingue que le recharger (faut invoquer des munitions avec l'autre main). Ça doit bouffer plus de mana, mais pas grand chose. C'est surtout les sorts d'attaque qui pompent.

Faudra voir ce que donne la progression, mais ce n'est plus la foire au loot par contre. On débloque des pouvoirs et options pour les pouvoirs au compte goutte.
Le feeling des armes est assez bof, comme dans Sairento. Après Blade & Sorcery, Boneworks et autre ça fait un peu mal.
Enfin on peut considérer que c'est suffisamment différent, avec la locomotion à base de sauts et cascades.

En passant, avec l'Index j'ai du pas mal ajuster la rotation des mains après le tuto. J'étais au bord du rage-quit mais j'ai bien fait d'aller au bout, il y a une option pour régler ça sans bidouiller. Ce sera certainement corrigé et pas bien grave, un simple paramètre par défaut foireux.

----------


## 564.3

Bon ce n'est pas du gaming ni du matos, mais je mets ça là quand même (on va dire que c'est le topic des news VR): il y a une conf de psycho à propos de la VR, c'est marrant de voir les sujets abordés.
https://jervpsy.sciencesconf.org/ Réalité Virtuelle et domaines de la Psychologie


Spoiler Alert! 



9h15 – 10h00 : Pascale Piolino (Université de Paris): « La réalité virtuelle pour une approche naturaliste et incarnée de la mémoire épisodique : les défis d’un changement de paradigme »

10h30 – 11h15 : Alain Berthoz (Collège de France): « Mémoire spatiale et relation avec autrui: contribution de la réalité virtuelle »

11h15 – 12h00 : Anne-Marie Etienne (Université de Liège): « Comportement de santé et réalité virtuelle : quelles recherches en psychologie de la santé »

12h00 – 12h45 : Serge Tisseron (Université de Paris) : « Tromper le cerveau sans tromper le sujet : pour une utilisation de la RV sensible, respectueuse et protectrice »

14h00 – 14h45 : Stéphane Bouchard (Université du Québec) : « Un survol des applications de la réalité virtuelle dans le traitement des maladies mentales et en neurosciences »

14h45 – 15h45 : Table ronde 1 : « La réalité virtuelle pour évaluer, soulager et rééduquer en santé »
- Cécile FLAHAULT: Intérêts de proposition de la réalité virtuelle en oncologie pédiatrique
- Nathalie ANGEARD : Nouvelles évaluations en réalité virtuelle de la cognition sociale chez l’enfant
- Pauline NARME : Intérêt de l'utilisation d'un environnement virtuel pour l'évaluation des capacités socio-cognitives
- Valentina LA CORTE: Evaluation et remédiation cognitive de la mémoire prospective : apport de la réalité virtuelle dans les maladies neurodégénératives

16h15 – 17h15 : Table ronde 2 : « Approches incarnées et domaines de la Psychologie »
- Philippe CABON : Ergonomie et Réalité Virtuelle : apports mutuels
- Laurence CHABY : J'interagis donc je suis : interaction humain-machine & santé : vers un changement de paradigme ?
- Marie-Pierre FAYANT : Reconsidérer les comportements d’approche/évitement à travers une perspective de cognition incarnée
- Stefania LA ROCCA: L'incarnation virtuelle - quelles opportunités dans l'étude des attitudes envers le vieillissement ?

17h15 – 18h15 : Table ronde 3 : « Psychologie des écrans et médiations numériques »
- Nicolas POIREL : Les écrans, mauvais pour les enfants ?
- Irène ALTARELLI : Le numérique pour l’éducation : quelles perspectives ?
- Benjamin BRAVERMANN : Une présence numérique thérapeutique dans les médiations
- Sylvain MISSONNIER : De l'opposition présence /absence au "gradient de présence"

----------


## wiotts

Merci pour le partage de l'info. Bon, je ne suis pas de région parisienne, dommage. Sait-on si un compte-rendu ou diffusion des échanges sera disponible? (j'en doute mais on ne sait jamais).

Par contre, qu'entends-tu par "marrant" sur les sujets abordés? Pour ma part je trouve que cela a le mérite, du moins a priori, de sortir du cliché négatif de la VR.
Je n'ai pas vu de "la VR, ou comment fuir ses responsabilités de la vie réelle", ou "l'avènement de la VR ou le premier pas vers la perte de notre culture sociable".
C'est normal d'y aborder quand même les risques possibles, comme tout nouvelle technologie pour laquelle nous avons peu de recul ("les écrans mauvais?"), mais là ça a l'air de se concentrer sur les réelles possibilités offertes par la VR, notamment dans le milieu de l'éducation et du médical.
Sauf la première conf, j'ai rien compris au titre  ::blink::

----------


## 564.3

Marrant au sens où ça nous change, par rapport à se demander quel est le meilleur FPS en VR, même si on ne s'intéresse pas vraiment au sujet.
Je vois régulièrement passer des confs et des articles de recherche qui utilisent la VR (surtout en médecine et robotique). Pour une fois que c'est en français et une journée dédiée, c'est notable. En plus il y a des belges et québécois.

Pas vu non plus si ça sera dispo ensuite sous une forme ou une autre. Les chercheurs qui vont intervenir ont déjà du publier sur le sujet, mais pour les tables rondes ça serait mieux en version filmée.
Faut voir à qui ils s'adressent aussi, mais ça dépend probablement des intervenants et des sujets de discussion. Le titre peut effectivement annoncer la couleur  ::ninja::

----------


## Jefiban

Pour ceux qui se posent la question, Into the Radius est un bijou. Il faut aimer Stalker, la difficulté et le réalisme (en terme de manipulation d'arme). Il a pas l'air fou graphiquement, mais une fois dedans, quelle ambiance!
Extra.

----------


## Hideo

Quelqu'un a test Legendary Tales ?

----------


## Maalak

Nouveau pack de jeux VR sur Humble Bundle, avec quelques jeux intéressants dedans.

----------


## Darth

> Pour ceux qui se posent la question, Into the Radius est un bijou. Il faut aimer Stalker, la difficulté et le réalisme (en terme de manipulation d'arme). Il a pas l'air fou graphiquement, mais une fois dedans, quelle ambiance!
> Extra.


Je connaissais pas, j'ai juste regardé une vidéo et effectivement ça parait bien rigolo

----------


## Skyounet1664

> Nouveau pack de jeux VR sur Humble Bundle, avec quelques jeux intéressants dedans.


Merci pour l'info. Il y avait pas mal de jeux sur lesquels je louchais.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah ouais pas mal le pack.
Dommage, j'ai déjà deux des trois "plus gros" titres.

----------


## nodulle

> Pour ceux qui se posent la question, Into the Radius est un bijou. Il faut aimer Stalker, la difficulté et le réalisme (en terme de manipulation d'arme). Il a pas l'air fou graphiquement, mais une fois dedans, quelle ambiance!
> Extra.


Merci pour le retour et je vois qu'il est à -30% soit 19.59 jusqu'au 27. Je pense que je vais me laisser tenter. Tu l'as fini ? Tu as une idée de la durée de vie ?

----------


## Jefiban

Non pas fini, il est long je pense, c'est une sorte d'open world. J'en suis à 10h de jeu et je pense n'être qu'au début, j'ai du fouiller environ un quart de la map, je viens d'avoir ma 1ere mitraillette. Sur les avis steam je vois pas mal de joueurs avec 40, 80 voir plusieurs à 100h et plus de jeu.

Ce qui est sûr c'est que je me régale toujours autant et j'ai hâte de relancer la partie. Attention, la gestion des munitions est primordiale. Pas question de défourailler sans compter, quand tu fais l'état des munitions après une attaque et que tu vois la distance à parcourir pour rentrer ça peut vite devenir tendu  ::sad:: 

De beaux moments.

----------


## 564.3

Pas sur que nodulle se rendra compte d'un manque de munitions, il est du genre à faire des headshots par habitude  :Emo: 

Lien Steam pour contexte: Into the Radius
J'avais déjà vu passer des posts à propos du support DLSS et quand il est sorti d'EA, mais je ne sais plus pourquoi j'ai laissé trainer… peut-être parce que c'était l'été. Sinon ils ont l'air d'avoir bien avancé dans leur refonte "2.0", ça vaut peut-être le coup d'attendre que ça soit fini pour y jouer.

Ce qui m'avait refroidi était peut-être les reviews à la sortie de l'EA, mais ils ont du améliorer l'ergonomie depuis notamment
https://vrgamecritic.com/game/into-the-radius

Enfin j'attendrais la version 2.0 de toute façon pour m'y mettre.

----------


## 564.3

Une démo vient de sortir pour OUTLIER.
Une sorte de roguelite FPS avec des pouvoirs de locomotion notamment (par une autre équipe du studio qui fait STRIDE). Je testerais ça ce WE.

Edit: ah ils se sont fendu du nouveau petit trailer pour l'occase, je le mets aussi tiens

----------


## 564.3

Sinon le DLC gratos "Aftershocks" pour Saints & Sinners vient de sortir. De nouvelles missions après la fin de la campagne, 4-6h de jeu supplémentaire. Pour fêter ça le jeu est à -30% (~24€) jusqu'au 27 septembre (pour les 2 du fond qui n'avaient pas encore craqué).






Autre contenu gratos, Cubism  a 30 puzzles de plus.
C'est moins populaire, mais j'ai le jeu et je suis content, alors je fais quand même circuler l'info  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Une démo vient de sortir pour OUTLIER.
> Une sorte de roguelite FPS avec des pouvoirs de locomotion notamment (par une autre équipe du studio qui fait STRIDE). Je testerais ça ce WE.


J'aime pas trop la locomotion au sol, vu que c'est relatif à l'orientation du casque et qu'il n'y a pas d'options dans la démo. Je me sens un peu pataud du coup, et plus la réactivité est bizarre. Le saut se fait à l'inverse de STRIDE, j'ai les mauvaises habitudes.
Il y a encore du boulot sur le feedback quand on prend les bonus et autres détails, mais le design global est cool, les ennemis déjà assez variés.
J'ai un peu trop tendance à tomber dans un trou à tenter de faire du circle strafe dans tous les sens pour éviter les projectiles.
Il y a des sortes d'arènes où on a une arme/sort ou gros bonus, entrecoupé par des chemins avec quelques ennemis et petits bonus.

----------


## nodulle

C'est pour le 12 !  ::o:  Enfin !  ::):

----------


## Darth

Faudrait que j'aille plus loin que les 5 premières minutes du premier quand même. Tellement galère d'installer le setup en vr que je me contente des soirées multi pour justifier le déménagement du bordel au salon.

----------


## nodulle

Lone Echo fait partie de mon top 5 des meilleurs jeux VR et il fait partie des rares AAA VR au coté de HL Alyx, à tord ou à raison j'en attends donc beaucoup de cette suite.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Pendant ce temps, dans l'espace https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/s...e-ar-vr-on-iss
J'espère que Liv aura un casque AR/VR dans Lone Echo 2  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

Ah enfin !  ::): 




> Lone Echo fait partie de mon top 5 des meilleurs jeux VR et il fait partie des rares AAA VR au coté de HL Alyx, à tord ou à raison j'en attends donc beaucoup de cette suite.


La même.
Le jeu est très court mais c'est un super expérience.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ah enfin ! 
> 
> La même.
> Le jeu est très court mais c'est un super expérience.


Il doit taquer les 8-10h quand même non? Pour un jeu vr sorti il y a si longtemps, c'est quand même vraiment pas dégueu.

Je pense que je vais ressortir mon CV1 pour me faire le deux, pas envie d'y jouer par Revive, j'ai toujours des soucis de performance avec)

----------


## Sheraf

> J'aime pas trop la locomotion au sol, vu que c'est relatif à l'orientation du casque et qu'il n'y a pas d'options dans la démo. Je me sens un peu pataud du coup, et plus la réactivité est bizarre. Le saut se fait à l'inverse de STRIDE, j'ai les mauvaises habitudes.
> Il y a encore du boulot sur le feedback quand on prend les bonus et autres détails, mais le design global est cool, les ennemis déjà assez variés.
> J'ai un peu trop tendance à tomber dans un trou à tenter de faire du circle strafe dans tous les sens pour éviter les projectiles.
> Il y a des sortes d'arènes où on a une arme/sort ou gros bonus, entrecoupé par des chemins avec quelques ennemis et petits bonus.



Tiens je me pose la question depuis quelque temps.

Quelle est la meilleure options de locomotion?
La direction par rapport au casque?
La direction par rapport à la manette de gauche?

J'ai toujours preferé par rapport à la manette, car ca permet de regarder où on veut et de diriger ses pas en pointant la main. Mais des qu'on te demande d'utiliser un peu sa main pour recharger ou viser avec une lampe, ça fout la merde.
Je sais plus pour quelle raison vers la fin de campagne HL:Alyx, j'ai remis direction par rapport au casque (la lampe surement).

Ca peut exister un mod ou une appli pour s'accrocher une vielle manette vivewand sur le torse pour que ce soit ça la direction du joystick?

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai beaucoup de mal avec le déplacement libre en VR, mon corps a beaucoup de mal à assimiler un mouvement uniquement avec les yeux.
J'ai testé le truc de Decamove, qui permet d'associer le déplacement via la manette à la direction du bassin, et je trouve ça bien mieux et plus naturel. Testé vite fait sur Alyx avec leur truc qui permet de le faire avec un smartphone, si c'est encore disponible tu devrais essayer.
Edit : C'est toujours en ligne : https://www.deca.net/support/decahub/android/




> Il doit taquer les 8-10h quand même non? Pour un jeu vr sorti il y a si longtemps, c'est quand même vraiment pas dégueu.
> 
> Je pense que je vais ressortir mon CV1 pour me faire le deux, pas envie d'y jouer par Revive, j'ai toujours des soucis de performance avec)


Un peu moins je pense, plutôt 7-8h.
Mais oui c'est déjà mieux que les petits jeux d'à peine deux heures. Le truc un peu chiant c'était surtout son prix qui bougeait pas même après trois ans, mais là je vois qu'il est à 10€ maintenant. Plus de raison de pas le faire !  ::lol::

----------


## nodulle

Au début je privilégiai le déplacement relative à la manette. Car ça me semblait plus pratique de dissocier la direction de la vue de la direction du déplacement qui est liée à la direction que pointe la main. Et c'est là tout le problème, quand il faut chercher/ranger une pétoire dans le dos, prendre ses munitions tout en se déplaçant (notamment pour se mettre à couvert) et bien là c'est la grosse merde ! Par exemple tu cours en avant pour au final faire quelques pas en arrière le temps d'attraper un truc dans le dos, dans le feu de l'action c'est impossible à compenser et tu es donc obligé d'être immobile le temps de recharger si tu ne veux pas tituber comme un soldat russe qui a trop abusé de la vodka et faire une cible facile.  ::sad::  

J'ai donc basculé sur le déplacement relative au casque qui est au final plus facile pour le cerveau de compenser la direction du déplacement selon la direction du regards, tu n'as plus l'impression de partir en cacahuète quand tu fais un geste de la main. Je peux recharger en faisant un tour sur moi-même tout en regardant à droite, à gauche et en me mettant à couvert sans aucun soucis.  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Pour ma part quand ça n'est pas relatif au controleur, j'ai tendance à galérer. Généralement dans la main de locomotion j'ai quelque chose qui a une orientation assez cohérente du genre bouclier, et même quand ça n'est pas le cas je compense plus naturellement que mes mouvements de tête. Mais c'est une question d'habitude.

Sinon il y a des modes de locomotion bâtards ou avec de l'inertie.
Le meilleur que j'ai vu jusqu'à présent est celui de Gorilla Tag, purement lié au moteur physique, il n'y a pas d'histoire d'orientation du stick relatif à quelque chose. Évidemment pour tirer, recharger une arme ou autre manip en courant faudrait "jongler", mais ça peut être fun. J'espère qu'il y en a qui bossent sur un jeu du genre.

J'ai aussi des Vive Wands qui trainent pour faire relatif au bassin, mais c'est très rare que ce soit implémenté. Faudrait un hack du genre celui de Decamove, mais pas vu ça pour le tracking SteamVR.

----------


## Vyse

Pour du Quest 2 je trouve que cela rend très bien. Faut juste espérer que la majorité des problèmes de la version PC ont été corrigé depuis.

----------


## Darth

> Au début je privilégiai le déplacement relative à la manette. Car ça me semblait plus pratique de dissocier la direction de la vue de la direction du déplacement qui est liée à la direction que pointe la main. Et c'est là tout le problème, quand il faut chercher/ranger une pétoire dans le dos, prendre ses munitions tout en se déplaçant (notamment pour se mettre à couvert) et bien là c'est la grosse merde ! Par exemple tu cours en avant pour au final faire quelques pas en arrière le temps d'attraper un truc dans le dos, dans le feu de l'action c'est impossible à compenser et tu es donc obligé d'être immobile le temps de recharger si tu ne veux pas tituber comme un soldat russe qui a trop abusé de la vodka et faire une cible facile.  
> 
> J'ai donc basculé sur le déplacement relative au casque qui est au final plus facile pour le cerveau de compenser la direction du déplacement selon la direction du regards, tu n'as plus l'impression de partir en cacahuète quand tu fais un geste de la main. Je peux recharger en faisant un tour sur moi-même tout en regardant à droite, à gauche et en me mettant à couvert sans aucun soucis.


C'est donc comme ça que tu mets des têtes a chaque soirée...hum...

----------


## FixB

Dites, j'ai un pote qui vient d'acheter son premier casque VR (Quest 2). Perso, j'ai toujours mon fidèle CV1. Quels sont les jeux multi jouables sur les deux plateformes que vous conseillez (il n'a pas de PC)?

----------


## Metalink

De tête et qui sont sympas je dirais Eleven et Rec Room  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Onward, histoire qu'ils n'aient pas massacré la version PC pour rien  ::ninja:: 
Ça reste quand même un bon FPS, le mode coop contre les bots est sympa si vous ne voulez pas vous tirer dessus au milieu de randoms.
Par contre il n'y a pas de campagne, progression ou autre.

Sinon Gorilla Tag (gratos), mais c'est physique et faut faire gaffe à pas tout péter chez soi. Peut être pas terrible pour démarrer.

Echo Arena et Combat doivent être cross play aussi, mais je n'y ai pas beaucoup joué. Et c'est physique aussi.
Edit: en fait ça a été renommé Echo VR: Arena est gratos et Combat un DLC payant (10€)

----------


## Luthor

Arizona Sunshine. Il a vieillit mais à deux c'est quand même bien cool  ::):

----------


## Maalak

Il est crossplay, lui ?  ::blink::

----------


## R3dF0x

> Pour du Quest 2 je trouve que cela rend très bien. Faut juste espérer que la majorité des problèmes de la version PC ont été corrigé depuis.


Tu crois que c'est ça que tu vas voir dans le casque !?!! Va y avoir assurément un downgrade, surtout pour un casque autonome !

----------


## Maalak

Ca me semble jouable pour du rendu Q2, oui. Disons surtout que ça serait grave si on avait une qualité graphique de cet acabit pour un jeu tournant sur un PC.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tu crois que c'est ça que tu vas voir dans le casque !?!! Va y avoir assurément un downgrade, surtout pour un casque autonome !


Le rendu du Trailer pour le Quest 2 est à 1000 lieux du rendu de la version PC VR. Là, il y a déjà un massacre sur la qualité des textures, les lumières, la gestion des ombres et le nbre de polygones des NPCs.

----------


## 564.3

Vu que c'est la foire à la démo sur Steam, j'en ai essayé quelques une (en plus d'OUTLINER). Du meilleur au moins bon (selon mes gouts aussi).

- Beers and Boomerangs VR : On est australien, on fait des BBQ avec ses amis imaginaires en carton et on balance des boomerangs sur des bébé kangourous qui nous volent nos bières. GOTY potentiel.
Bon en fait c'est marrant vite fait, genre un lot de mini jeux d'arcade autours d'un thème, mais j'aime bien le gameplay et l'ambiance.

- The BreakIn : Simulateur de cambriolages. C'est déjà cool même si les controles ne sont pas top top, l'IA pas super, gestion du bruit à revoir (s'il y en a bien une), et manque un peu d'interaction (genre ouvrir les placards etc). Les objets ont une physique à peaufiner, on chope/déplace les meubles sans faire exprès, et l'avatar est un peu style Boneworks (sans réellement de corps par contre). Bizarre qu'on n'ait pas de poches/sac aussi, ou j'ai raté quelque chose. Mais c'est marrant de vider des trucs par la fenêtre pour les déplacer en deux temps, ou bourrer un panier à linge trouvé sur place puis se barrer avec.
Bref y a encore pas mal de boulot, faudra voir ce que ça donne au final. Mais j'y ai déjà passé 1h et j'y retournerais bien.

Fruit Ninja VR 2 : Maintenant avec un genre d'open world, un arc, et plus de modes de jeu. Il y a notamment une sorte de Beat Saber pas top avec des fruits. Le feeling est un peu trop arcade à mon gout ou il manque quelque chose. Pas vraiment la sensation de découpe ni de tir à l'arc. Mais c'est quand même tentant.

- Nature Treks Together : Bonne ambiance même s'il y a des problèmes de rendu stéréo sur les reflets et que ça rame selon les "sorts" qu'on lance. Par contre je me suis tapé un bon coup de flippe. La nuit est vachement sombre, on n'a pas de lumière et quand on choisi solo on est quand même en multi. Je voyais une sorte de lumière au loin, suis allé voir et j'ai sursauté quand parce que c'était un spectre en train de barboter dans la mer. En fait un autre joueur, mais le rendu est très fantomatique.
Bon après ce n'est pas un jeu, plutôt une expérience sociale.

- Skiing VR : Pas terrible les controles sont assez nazes et pas bien expliqués. Je préfère largement Powder VR qui aurait pourtant encore besoin de pas mal de taf.

----------


## Maalak

Il y a en ce moment une réduction de -30% sur les jeux dans l'Oculus Store (pc ou quest) avec le code oculus30.  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le soucis de ce MoH, ce n'était pas les graphismes de toutes facons, il va garder les mêmes tares aberrantes de game design

----------


## Higlander

Salut!
J'hésite entre plusieurs titres pour agrandir ma p'tite ludothèque Oculus/Steam, vous pourriez me conseiller? (sachant que je suis super sensible à la cinétose: j'ai essayé des jeux comme Minecraft VR ou Subnautica, je peux pas y faire 3 mètres... :Gerbe: ).
- Doom VFR ou Doom 3 VR Edition (sachant que j'ai apprécié les deux à leur époque sur PC)
- Medal of Honor: Above and Beyond
- Superhot VR
- Fallout 4 VR (?)
- Peut-être Blade & Sorcery?
Ou autre j'suis ouvert à tout  ::): 

J'ai déjà Syrim VR (que j'aime bien, je joue avec la téléportation), Robo Recall (mon p'tit préféré)  et Lone Echo (même s'il me fou un peu la gerbe).
Merci  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Pour Minecraft il vaut peut-être mieux le mod Vivecraft que la version officielle: http://www.vivecraft.org/
Il y a plus d'options (dont la téléportation), mais sinon je n'ai pas approfondi le sujet.

Je ne sais plus si le mod pour Doom3 permet de se téléporter.
Blade & Sorcery n'est peut-être pas génial si on a facilement la cinétose, à voir plus tard peut-être. Et il devrait y avoir une campagne, pour l'instant c'est du sandbox.

Pour mes recommandations voir le lien dans ma signature https://forum.canardpc.com/showthrea...6#post12455936
Mais ça dépend des gouts et des sensibilités.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Salut!
> J'hésite entre plusieurs titres pour agrandir ma p'tite ludothèque Oculus/Steam, vous pourriez me conseiller? (sachant que je suis super sensible à la cinétose: j'ai essayé des jeux comme Minecraft VR ou Subnautica, je peux pas y faire 3 mètres...).
> - Doom VFR ou Doom 3 VR Edition (sachant que j'ai apprécié les deux à leur époque sur PC)
> - Medal of Honor: Above and Beyond
> - Superhot VR
> - Fallout 4 VR (?)
> - Peut-être Blade & Sorcery?
> Ou autre j'suis ouvert à tout 
> 
> ...


Sairento VR. C'est un Robo Recall sous amphétamine. Pleins d'armes et d'ennemis différents. Tu te déplaces en dash ou en sautant, et pendant les sauts tu peux enclencher un bullet time.

Un peu daté graphiquement mais il faut toujours le café niveau gameplay et ambiance.

----------


## nodulle

> Sairento VR. C'est un Robo Recall sous amphétamine. Pleins d'armes et d'ennemis différents. Tu te déplaces en dash ou en sautant, et pendant les sauts tu peux enclencher un bullet time.
> 
> Un peu daté graphiquement mais il faut toujours le café niveau gameplay et ambiance.


Oui mais si Higlander est super sensible à la cinétose avec Sarento tu vas le mettre à genoux le pauvre !  ::XD:: 

Moi je conseillerais Superhot, je ne l'ai pas mais il me semble que c'est plutôt safe à ce niveau là (pas de déplacement imposé) et il a de bon avis.  ::):

----------


## Higlander

Merci  :;):  je vais regarder tout ça.
Sinon, Superhot me tente vraiment, niveau cinetose ça passe? --> @nodulle ça marche, je vais me le prendre du coup

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a en ce moment une réduction de -30% sur les jeux dans l'Oculus Store (pc ou quest) avec le code oculus30.


Bizarre, je viens d'essayer ça ne fonctionne pas : "ce code ne peut pas être appliqué à votre commande"..

----------


## Jefiban

Je confirme Superhot est très bon et aucun soucis de cinétose dessus puisque c'est du roomscale uniquement. Blade and sorcery c'est vraiment chaud niveau cinétose, moi qui joue depuis 3 ans en Vr uniquement, j'ai du mal sur celui-ci.

----------


## Maalak

> Bizarre, je viens d'essayer ça ne fonctionne pas : "ce code ne peut pas être appliqué à votre commande"..


Ah ? Mince, je ne saurais pas t'aider, je n'ai pas acheté de jeu moi-même, je n'ai fait que rapporter la promo annoncée sur le site, je suis étonné si ça ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## ExPanda

+1 pour Superhot, il est excellent et aucune problème de cinétose.
Par contre il faut de la place. Il est 100% roomscale sans aucun déplacement possible, si ta zone est petite et que ça tombe mal sur le tableau de jeu ça peut vite être relou.

----------


## R3dF0x

> Il y a en ce moment une réduction de -30% sur les jeux dans l'Oculus Store (pc ou quest) avec le code oculus30.


Je ne sais pas où tu as vu ça, mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## Maalak

Tout simplement dans le magasin de l'application Oculus store.

----------


## Metalink

Il dépend pas des gens ce code ? J'en reçois un tous les 2-3 mois dans mes mails  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Il est toujours d'actualité le code promo ? Je ne vois rien chez moi. Comme dit Metalink, c'est peut-être lié au user.

----------


## Maalak

Ah ? J'avoue que cela ne m'était pas venu à l'idée. Ce serait une RDJ si c'était ça.

----------


## R3dF0x

Sur l'*Oculus Store* > section *Rift* > je fais l'achat d'un jeu et avant de mettre mon code PIN, j'ajoute le code promo *oculus30* et j'obtiens le message ; Ce code ne peut pas être appliqué à votre commande

----------


## Oldnoobie

Ptain mais arrêtez : oui le code est personnel.
Et il est non cumulable avec un éventuel crédit sur le store (genre à l issue d un parrainage).

J'ai cru qu'on avait le code après trois mois sans acheter un seul jeu, mais il semblerait que le critère ne soit pas si net.
C'est flou et peu écrit, les règles de fonctionnement du store oculus sur certains points. C'est comme leurs soldes, parfois ça saute (genre en ce moment on a 1 weekly et pas 2) sans raison....

----------


## R3dF0x

Ptain, RESTE POLI, on n'a pas été élevé ensemble à ce que je sache !

----------


## Oldnoobie

Nan mais c'était une amorce de socialisation à la Marseillaise, d'où l'absence de "u" pour éviter le premier degré....
Alors baisse les yeux, ou je te parraine !

----------


## R3dF0x

Si tu me parraines, ça veut dire que tu vas m'envoyer un montant d'argent tous les mois !? Moi je veux bien  ::): 


_sans rancune_

----------


## jujupatate

> Nan mais c'était une amorce de socialisation à la Marseillaise, d'où l'absence de "u" pour éviter le premier degré....


T'as oublié le "g" à la fin c'est pour ça.

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Si tu me parraines, ça veut dire que tu vas m'envoyer un montant d'argent tous les mois !? Moi je veux bien 
> 
> 
> _sans rancune_


Non, ça veut dire que tu vas recevoir une fois 30€ de crédit, sur le store oculus. Ca dépanne, si ça t'intéresse on pousse en MP. 

Et oui, sans rancune, c'est moi qui poussait volontairement le curseur de râlage, le fait est que le fonctionnement de ce code, les conditions dans lesquelles on peut l'avoir, et d'autres aspects du casque sont assez tordus ( ex: tu te fais pirater ton compte FB, si FB le supprime... tu peux plus jouer à ton casque. Idem si t'as fait le con sur l'app sociale FB Venues et que tu prends un ban de compte FB, y a deux-trois trucs du genre à garder en tête, surtout quand on voit comme la censure FB est facile).

----------


## R3dF0x

@Oldnoobie - Merci pour toutes ces infos supplémentaires. 


_Pour le crédit, j'veux bien tester ..._

----------


## nodulle

Une nouvelle bande annonce est sortie il y a quelques jours

----------


## Oldnoobie

Pour moi sans sous titres FR je tente même pas. 
Pour les débutants, y a un pack pas vilain en weekly deal sur le store oculus : falcon age et Ghost giant.

----------


## Maalak

Pour ceux qui sont intéressés par les Dungeon Crawlers et n'ont pas peur des pixels, Ancient Dungeon est prévu pour sortir très bientôt, le 3 novembre exactement.
La version bêta gratuite est quant à elle toujours disponible gratuitement sur l'application SideQuest ou l'Oculus AppLab pour ceux qui y ont accès.

D'ailleurs, pour Highlander, je me demande si un jeu avec ce type de graphismes bien éloignés du réalisme ne permet pas d'éliminer la cinétose, ceux-ci ayant moins de chance de tromper le cerveau. Ça serait peut-être à tenter (d'autant plus que c'est gratuit).

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui jouent sur PC y a une demo (alpha mise à jour) sur itch.io aussi https://erthu.itch.io/ancient-dungeon-vr-alpha
J'y avais déjà passé quelques heures, c'est ce qui m'a convaincu de backer.
C'est un peu dans la veine de Compound à mon sens, un jeu style rétro mais au gameplay bien peaufiné.

A priori le style graphique ne change pas grand chose à la cinétose, et je ne me rappelle plus quelles options de confort il y avait dans ce jeu.

----------


## BenRicard

Alors je me demandais s'il existait un jeu posé sur l'Oculus, genre un jeu de construction de ferme, ou autre domaine agricole/fermier et artisanat. Je pense a du Stardew Valley, ou Slime Rancher, voir même, soyons fou, une sorte de Minecraft. Enfin vous voyez le genre.

J'ai retourné, avec mes maigres connaissances, le shop Oculus, mais à part Township Tale, qui à l'air d'avoir un grande composante multi, je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose.

Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur.  ::):

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est Raccoon Lagoon que tu cherches.  ::):

----------


## BenRicard

Je note !  ::): 

Je viens de voir la bande annonce, et, effectivement, ça se rapproche bien de se que je recherche.

----------


## Nibher

Sinon tout simplement Minecraft en VR (via Vivecraft) ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hop, Lone Echo 2 pris.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, J'ai taté une bonne heure sur Lone Echo 2 avec mon HTC Cosmos Elite + Valve Index Controller via Revive. Alors, il y a un léger soucis avec les gâchettes. Il m'était impossible de naviguer dans le menu du jeu. Par contre, en basculant sur les Vive Wands, c'est passé. ENsuite, j'ai remis les Valve Index, c'est passé aussi.

Le jeu est magnifique, par contre, je ne sais pas si c'est mes souvenirs, mais les mains de notre avatar passe à travers le décors / objets tant qu'on n'utilise pas le grip. Il me semblait que dans le premier, il n'y avait pas besoin et il y avait une vraie physique à la HL: Alyx.

Sinon, le gros point noir, c'est la position des sous-titres qui est pile poil centré et en plus il occupe une place monstrueuse. Je n'ai rien vu dans les options du jeu, pour changer la position des sous-titre ou pour réduire leur taille. Du coup, ça casse pas mal l'immersion. Mais je n'ai pas envie de virer les sous titres sous peine de zapper des trucs dans les dialogues.

Côté déplacement, on retrouve le système de déplacement du premier.

----------


## ExPanda

Merci pour ton retour. Ca me semble bizarre pour les mains aussi mais c'est peut-être un faux souvenir que j'en ai, Alyx a peut-être joué aussi.  ::P: 

Ca me fait un peu peur ton histoire avec les VIC. Je vais y jouer via ReVive aussi, j'espère que ça passera bien.

----------


## zektulu

bon perso j'étais super hypé par lone echo 2 alors je l'ai pris direct et c'est un peu la douche froide......

il semble y avoir un bug qui fait que mes settings restent en low quality donc autant vous dire que c'est moche !!!

et comme le dis MetalDestroyer le jeu est 100% anglais avec les sous-titres effectivement très mal placé.

donc je pense que je vais attendre quelques patchs avant de m'y remettre

----------


## 564.3

Un peu triste pour le baroud d'honneur du Rift, les retours sont du genre "bien sans plus". Ils ont l'air d'avoir trop rallongé la sauce, comme pour la 2e partie du 1er.
https://www.roadtovr.com/lone-echo-2...us-rift-quest/ 7.5/10
https://uploadvr.com/lone-echo-2-review/ "good" (3/5, mais pas linéaire)

Je vais aussi attendre quelques patchs avant de l'acheter, le principal a quand même l'air réussi (graphismes, ambiance, histoire).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> bon perso j'étais super hypé par lone echo 2 alors je l'ai pris direct et c'est un peu la douche froide......
> 
> il semble y avoir un bug qui fait que mes settings restent en low quality donc autant vous dire que c'est moche !!!
> 
> et comme le dis MetalDestroyer le jeu est 100% anglais avec les sous-titres effectivement très mal placé.
> 
> donc je pense que je vais attendre quelques patchs avant de m'y remettre


Pas eu de soucis concernant les settings. Le jeu m'a proposé d'office de me mettre en High partout. J'ai switché par moment en Low sans le vouloir pour voir s'il n'y avait pas un Very High ou un Ultra. Mais ce n'est pas le cas.
Bon, après, j'ai aussi une RTX 3090 avec ces 24 Go RAM.

----------


## 564.3

> Pas eu de soucis concernant les settings. Le jeu m'a proposé d'office de me mettre en High partout. J'ai switché par moment en Low sans le vouloir pour voir s'il n'y avait pas un Very High ou un Ultra. Mais ce n'est pas le cas.
> Bon, après, j'ai aussi une RTX 3090 avec ces 24 Go RAM.


On peut supposer que ça aide, ouais  ::ninja:: 
Bon après ça dépend toujours de la cible de rendu (taille et fréquence).

----------


## Oldnoobie

Soldes sur l'oculus store, packs et jeux.

----------


## R3dF0x

*Quest ONLY !*  ::siffle:: 

Parce que moi, quand je clique sur mon raccourci Oculus, je tombe sur [ Rift ]

Et comme d'hab, y a rien pour le Rift-S  ::|:

----------


## Metalink

Le site est tellement mal foutu que je les trouve pas  ::wacko::

----------


## FixB

Quest only... Mais dans la partie Quest, il y a des jeux compatibles Rift (par exemple, Vader immortal)...

----------


## ExPanda

> bon perso j'étais super hypé par lone echo 2 alors je l'ai pris direct et c'est un peu la douche froide......





> Un peu triste pour le baroud d'honneur du Rift, les retours sont du genre "bien sans plus". Ils ont l'air d'avoir trop rallongé la sauce, comme pour la 2e partie du 1er.


  ::sad::

----------


## Luthor

Salut tout le monde,

des petites promos sur le store oculus, comme the climb 1 et 2, par exemple.

Pas de killer app en promo, mais quand même. 

Perso j'ai pris The climb 2, semblerait qu'on peut faire l'impasse sur le 1er.

----------


## R3dF0x

Hey ho ! 5 messages plus haut, on l'a dit qu'il y avait des promos *MAIS* sur le Store Oculus, il n'y a pas que le Quest qui existe, hein !?

Quest | Rift | Go | Gear VR

Mais il semblerait que ces promos ne soit QUE pour le Quest.  ::|: 



Sur ce, bonne journée !

----------


## ExPanda

C'est mal branlé leur site quand même, pour eux il n'y a vraiment que le Quest qui existe on dirait.

J'étais curieux pour Vader Immortal, mais c'est pas marqué qu'il fonctionne sur Rift, alors qu'a priori c'est le cas. Vous savez si ça marche avec Revive ? (et si ça vaut le coup?  ::unsure::  )

----------


## darkvador

Quand tu cliques sur un des épisodes tu as la liste des appareils compatibles et il y a bien le Rift.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est mal branlé leur site quand même, pour eux il n'y a vraiment que le Quest qui existe on dirait.
> 
> J'étais curieux pour Vader Immortal, mais c'est pas marqué qu'il fonctionne sur Rift, alors qu'a priori c'est le cas. Vous savez si ça marche avec Revive ? (et si ça vaut le coup?  )


Vader Immortal fonctionne super bien avec Revive.
Par contre, j'aurais bien aimé jouer à Star Wars Tales of the Galaxy Edge via Revive. Le jeu est une exclu Quest  ::sad::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, j'ai un peu avancé sur Lone Echo 2. Le début n'est pas trop dépaysant, ça reste du Lone Echo 1 avec juste un nouveau mob. Mais, il y a un bout de l'histoire qui sépare la fin du premier et le début du second qui manque.
Dès que j'arrive à un certain point de l'histoire, ça s'emballe et ça devient trop bien mais c'était trop court. 
A voir la suite.

En tout cas, je n'ai plus de problème avec les Valve Index Controller. Je n'ai plus à switcher avec les Vive Wands.

----------


## FixB

> Quest only... Mais dans la partie Quest, il y a des jeux compatibles Rift (par exemple, Vader immortal)...


Je me réponds à moi-même: Facebook a décidé de bloquer les jeux achetés en soldes sur Quest, même s'ils sont cross-platform. J'ai acheté Vader Immortal (le site a bien reconnu que j'avais déjà un épisode), mais les deux autres ne sont pas apparus dans ma bibliothèque.. Juste parce que j'ai un rift et pas un quest... super!

Edit -> après une demi-heure avec le support: "You can still download and play the game Vader season 2 and 3 for your Rift, however, it is not the discounted one."

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Quand je vois le traitement de la gamme Rift, je me demande par quel miracle les devs ont eu le droit de sortir Lone Echo 2 O_o. Que FB veuille sacrifier la gamme fixe de ses casques, c'est leur droit, mais putain, le traitement des possesseurs de rift fait vraiment peur...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> *Quest ONLY !* 
> 
> Parce que moi, quand je clique sur mon raccourci Oculus, je tombe sur [ Rift ]
> 
> Et comme d'hab, y a rien pour le Rift-S


Ouais bah faut pas vivre dans le passé comme ça, le Quest 2 128 vient de sortir.

----------


## FixB

Mais moi, je l'aime bien mon CV1!  ::(: 
C'est fou qu'ils essayent tellement de tuer leurs précédents produits...

----------


## Kaede

On parle de Facebook...

----------


## ExPanda

Merci pour vos réponses sur Vader Immortal, vais ptet tenter le coup alors.
Et je prendrai Lone Echo 2 quand même aussi.

----------


## 564.3

> Je me réponds à moi-même: Facebook a décidé de bloquer les jeux achetés en soldes sur Quest, même s'ils sont cross-platform. J'ai acheté Vader Immortal (le site a bien reconnu que j'avais déjà un épisode), mais les deux autres ne sont pas apparus dans ma bibliothèque.. Juste parce que j'ai un rift et pas un quest... super!
> 
> Edit -> après une demi-heure avec le support: "You can still download and play the game Vader season 2 and 3 for your Rift, however, it is not the discounted one."


Du coup ça marche, mais faut se faire chier avec le support ?
C'est quand même ballot, genre un gars qui a un Quest et veut y jouer via AirLink pour avoir un rendu plus poussé sur son PC va galérer aussi je suppose.

----------


## R3dF0x

> Ouais bah faut pas vivre dans le passé comme ça, le Quest 2 128 vient de sortir.


Tu as raison ; je vais attendre que le Père-Noël me livre un Quest-2 128Go de ta part.  ::XD:: 



Sinon, il n'y a que ENCULUS qui fait des foutus exclusivités sur SA propre plate-forme !!! Non mais  :Angry: 

Il y a quelques mois, je vois une belle pub sur FaceBouc ; la trilogie Vader Immortal en promo ! Yeah ! 

Mais NON, sur OCULUS [Rift] ; nothing, niet, nada !!! Heille, ENCULUS, j'ai un O-C-U-L-U-S !!! J'peux-tu avoir la promo moi aussi !?

Ça me fâche bordel !

----------


## ExPanda

J'adore la politique Oculus...
Déjà, pas de pack Vader Immortal sur le launcher, même en le cherchant ça met que les trois épisodes en séparés et plein tarif. Et la page promo est en "contenu introuvable", sympa. Laissez-moi deviner, la promo c'est uniquement pour la version Quest et c'est pas la même ?
(edit : pour acheter le pack ça couine que j'ai pas de Quest configuré, mais ça dit bien que le contenu du pack c'est les applis compatibles Rift, ce bordel dans leur tête...)
Sur leur site Lone Echo 2 est à 39.99€, le pack avec le premier à 43.25€. Mais une fois connecté (site ou launcher), le pack 1+2 est à 34.60€, alors que le 2 seul est toujours à 39.99€... Ils sont cons ou bien ?

----------


## OldBullLee

Pour la promo de Vader Immoral, le mieux est de la chopper sur le store Quest de l'appli et de l'installer ensuite via le laucher.
Ça a marché pour moi. Je pense qu'on a toutes les versions une fois le jeu acheté.

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est totalement pété, le store, les app oculus... un gros merdier. 
Déjà piger pourquoi y a deux store spérarés Rift et Quest avec des jeux parfois transplate-forme et souvent pas.
Ensuite leurs daily et weekly deals, si t'as déjà acheté le jeu tu peux pas voir son tarif, sauf à tenter le store sur le site web en déconnectant ton profil.
Et parfois t'as juste pas de deal, une autre fois c'est l'onglet Parrainage qui disparait de l'app mobile, comme ça...
L'onglet Parrainage qui affiche ad vitam des demandes sans suite depuis 6 mois, des validés dépensés depuis des plombes, et au pif en vrac entre tout ça les parrainages en cours ou validés, un gros bordel.
Les Maj du casque foutent systématiquement la merde avec Steam VR ou avec le visionnage de vidéos streamées.
Tu demandes un refund t'es immédiatement privé du jeu mais remboursé 4 jours après.
Aucune option pour pouvoir payer au lieu de consommer le crédit sur le store. Donc si tu as un bon de 30% et 0.05€ de crédit, tu ne peux pas avoir le rabais de 30% sur le jeu car tu l'achètes en partie avec le crédit, et rabais et crédit ne sont pas cumulables...
Je passe sur le fait que selon que tu sois sur l'app mobile ou PC ou le site web, tu as accès ou non à certaines infos, comme ta Bibliothèque de jeux.

C'est un gros foutoir sur tout le software.

----------


## FixB

Perso, malgré un temps considérable perdu avec le support, impossible d'activer le pack Vader en promo sans avoir un Quest... En gros, on me conseille d'acheter les épisodes plein pot pour le Rift. Super sympa!

----------


## Maalak

Mais si quelqu'un a un Quest et achète les jeux, il peut choisir d'installer les versions PC (Rift) pour une meilleure qualité d'image, ou il va rester sur la seule version Quest ?

----------


## Jefiban

Pour info le mod HL Alyx : Gunman contracts est une tuerie, à faire absolument.

----------


## ExPanda

Alors pour le pack Vader, j'ai pu le prendre sur le site, ce qui me l'a mis dans les applis Quest du compte et pas visible dans le launcher.
Mais ! En retournant sur la page de chaque jeu individuellement (toujours sur le site), à la place du bouton "acheter", ça a mis le bouton "installer", et en passant par là ça marche et ça l'ajoute bien ensuite au launcher.

'tain mais Oculus, on aura compris que vous en avez rien à foutre des trucs en dehors de vos Quests...  :Facepalm:

----------


## bichoco

> Je me réponds à moi-même: Facebook a décidé de bloquer les jeux achetés en soldes sur Quest, même s'ils sont cross-platform. J'ai acheté Vader Immortal (le site a bien reconnu que j'avais déjà un épisode), mais les deux autres ne sont pas apparus dans ma bibliothèque.. Juste parce que j'ai un rift et pas un quest... super!
> 
> Edit -> après une demi-heure avec le support: "You can still download and play the game Vader season 2 and 3 for your Rift, however, it is not the discounted one."


Heu... j'ai de gros doutes qu'oculus fasse une distinction entre 1 jeu pris en solde ou plein pot, ça reste la même version du jeu.
J'ai le quest depuis peu (pas d'autre casque) et après avoir pris un jeu soldé sur le store quest j'ai bien pu installer la version rift sur mon PC.
Par contre il n'apparaissait pas dans ma biblio effectivement, pour l'installer et y jouer j'ai du aller sur la page du jeu dans le store rift et au lieu d'avoir le bouton acheter j'avais télécharger et j'ai pu récupérer le jeu sur mon pc.

Edit: je viens de vérifier avec un autre jeu, je peux bien télécharger la version rift ( à condition que le jeu soit cross-buy).

----------


## nodulle

> Les Maj du casque foutent systématiquement la merde avec Steam VR ou avec le visionnage de vidéos streamées.


Je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis avec les maj Oculus. Pour les jeux je les prends en priorité sur Steam, ça limite la casse et les problèmes. Je n'y prend donc que les exclus.

----------


## FixB

> Heu... j'ai de gros doutes qu'oculus fasse une distinction entre 1 jeu pris en solde ou plein pot, ça reste la même version du jeu.
> J'ai le quest depuis peu (pas d'autre casque) et après avoir pris un jeu soldé sur le store quest j'ai bien pu installer la version rift sur mon PC.
> Par contre il n'apparaissait pas dans ma biblio effectivement, pour l'installer et y jouer j'ai du aller sur la page du jeu dans le store rift et au lieu d'avoir le bouton acheter j'avais télécharger et j'ai pu récupérer le jeu sur mon pc.
> 
> Edit: je viens de vérifier avec un autre jeu, je peux bien télécharger la version rift ( à condition que le jeu soit cross-buy).


Alors effectivement, je n'avais regardé que dans ma bibliothèque et les jeux n'apparaissaient pas... Et le support m'a confirmé que le pack n'activait pas les jeux sur Rift et m'a remboursé.
Après avoir lu ton message, j'ai acheté le pack à nouveau... Et effectivement en passant par le store, ça marche!

----------


## herve

> Pour info le mod HL Alyx : Gunman contracts est une tuerie, à faire absolument.


Salut

Je confirme ,je conseille aussi les mods: Overcharge et Escape from city 17.

----------


## R3dF0x

Une recherche avec "Escape from city 17" depuis le Workshop donne ;

Escape from City 17's Prison - Chapter 1 ou Escape From City 14 etc.

Mais peut-être que tu parles de C17YSCAPE !!?!


Overcharge ; me suis abonné, merci

----------


## herve

re

Je parle de Escape from City 17's Prison - Chapter 1
J'ai aussi c17 scape mais je me rappelle plus trop je crois qu'il est pas mal aussi.
Pour info j'ai 15go d'addon..
Half life alyx de base j'ai du le faire au moins 20 fois c'est vraiment mon jeux vr.

----------


## ExPanda

Bon ben Vader Immortal c'est sympa, ça marche bien avec Revive (une fois qu'Oculus nous laisse l'installer...), mais vache, c'est court. J'ai fait que l'épisode 1 pour l'instant, mais ça a même pas du faire une demie-heure au total, dont la moitié en phases de blabla. A faire quand même pour l'ambiance Star Wars si on aime, et si les deux suivants sont pareil le pack vaut le coup, tant qu'on achète pas les trois plein pot parce que là ça fait cher la minute de jeu.

----------


## Skyounet1664

Oui c'est très court, ça m'a surpris aussi. C'est même pas vraiment un jeu mais plus une aventure interactive.

----------


## FixB

Il y a l'espèce de Dojo d'entraînement qui n'est pas trop mal. Mais c'est sûr que plein pot, c'est un peu du vol!

----------


## ExPanda

Oui le dojo est sympa, j'avais lancé en premier juste pour tester avant de lancer "l'aventure".
Et au final ce test a limite été plus long que le jeu en lui-même...

----------


## 564.3

Y a le jeu Batman aussi dans le genre, avec un gameplay a priori plus varié (pas essayé Vader Immortal). En ce moment il est à 5€, c'est plié en 1h.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...man_Arkham_VR/
Dommage qu'ils n'en aient pas fait un jeu plus complet depuis.

----------


## R3dF0x

à venir début 2022, *Hubris*  ::wub:: 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj2FKG3YmxM

----------


## ExPanda

> Y a le jeu Batman aussi dans le genre, avec un gameplay a priori plus varié (pas essayé Vader Immortal). En ce moment il est à 5€, c'est plié en 1h.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/5...man_Arkham_VR/
> Dommage qu'ils n'en aient pas fait un jeu plus complet depuis.


Ah, pour 5 balles si c'est sympa ça peut le faire.

Niveau gameplay chez Vader Immortal, dans l'épisode 1 c'est un peu de marche en ligne droite, un peu de combat au sabre laser mais vite fait, en restant fixe et en faisant surtout des parades, et des "puzzles" qui n'en sont pas vraiment puisqu'il n'y a qu'un truc faisable, donc niveau "appuyer sur le bouton".
Dit comme ça c'est pas folichon, surtout sur une demie-heure, et c'est vrai qu'en tant que jeu c'est pas ouf du tout. Mais c'est Star Wars, l'ambiance et le sabre laser fonctionnent, Vader est imposant, et les trucs à tourner restent marrant quand même, c'est comme dans les films où tu vois des gens appuyer sur des boutons qui clignotent et débrancher/rebrancher des trucs incompréhensibles.  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Et bien voilà, j'ai terminé Lone Echo 2. Je ne sais pas s'il y a beaucoup de missions secondaire ou pas. C'était sympa, mais sans plus  ::sad::  La fin m'a presque dégouté. Mais finalement, ça va.
Bon, maintenant, en dehors des mods d'HL Alyx. Il y a quoi comme jeux VR AAA à venir ?  ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah, pour 5 balles si c'est sympa ça peut le faire.
> 
> Niveau gameplay chez Vader Immortal, dans l'épisode 1 c'est un peu de marche en ligne droite, un peu de combat au sabre laser mais vite fait, en restant fixe et en faisant surtout des parades, et des "puzzles" qui n'en sont pas vraiment puisqu'il n'y a qu'un truc faisable, donc niveau "appuyer sur le bouton".
> Dit comme ça c'est pas folichon, surtout sur une demie-heure, et c'est vrai qu'en tant que jeu c'est pas ouf du tout. Mais c'est Star Wars, l'ambiance et le sabre laser fonctionnent, Vader est imposant, et les trucs à tourner restent marrant quand même, c'est comme dans les films où tu vois des gens appuyer sur des boutons qui clignotent et débrancher/rebrancher des trucs incompréhensibles.


Il y a du mieux en terme d'action dans les épisodes 2 et 3. Mais, j'ai moins aimé les environnements du 3, je crois.

----------


## R3dF0x

> Bon, maintenant, en dehors des mods d'HL Alyx. Il y a quoi comme jeux VR AAA à venir ?


HUBRIS !!! Que je viens tout juste de mentionner au dessus, nan ? 

Selon certains (qui ont eu droit à la preview) ça se compare à Half-Life Alyx en terme de rendu.

----------


## 564.3

> Ah, pour 5 balles si c'est sympa ça peut le faire.


J'avais bien aimé à l'époque, en tous cas. Et un pote aussi à qui j'ai fait tester le casque, il a tout enchainé d'une traite alors que juste avant il faisait une pause entre deux essais. Ce n'est pas la folie niveau gameplay, mais c'est bien interactif et montre rapidement pas mal d'usages possibles de la VR. Un peu comme un gros tuto.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon, maintenant, en dehors des mods d'HL Alyx. Il y a quoi comme jeux VR AAA à venir ?


J'espère que divers nouveaux simulateurs continueront de supporter la VR, avec des options de rendu very low pour ma GTX 1070  ::ninja:: 
Je ne me rappelle plus trop des "grosses" annonces, mais il y en a qui trainent du genre le jeu de Zombie coop et je ne sais plus quoi. Bon le budget est peut-être moins élevé que Lone Echo II, qui reste un AA.
Au final ça reste surtout de petits indés qui me bottent. En ce moment je joue à Winlands 2 et ce n'est pas parfait mais bien cool.
Il y a l'update 10 de Blade & Sorcery qui ne devrait plus tarder, le CM tease pas mal de choses en moment.

Vers fin 2022 on devrait savoir ce que Sony a dans son escarcelle, mais pour y jouer éventuellement sur PC va probablement falloir attendre, dans le meilleur des cas.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> HUBRIS !!! Que je viens tout juste de mentionner au dessus, nan ? 
> 
> Selon certains (qui ont eu droit à la preview) ça se compare à Half-Life Alyx en terme de rendu.


J'ai regardé la vidéo, mais ça m'emballe pas trop. Je ne dis pas que c'est moche. Ca a l'air plus que correcte. 
D'ailleurs, je me suis pris A.D. 2047 qui visuellement est top, mais le reste est à jeter. Trop court, mauvaise gestion des contrôleurs au point que ce n'est pas intuitif et pas de free locomotion. Et pourtant, il a un potentiel.

----------


## cybercouf

> à venir début 2022, *Hubris* 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj2FKG3YmxM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj2FKG3YmxM


J'ai cru que c'était le même studio que Freediver (ça me rappelle beaucoup le niveau du tutoriel), mais en fait non  ::): .

----------


## Hem

> à venir début 2022, *Hubris* 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj2FKG3YmxM


Corrigé la vignette de vidéo si jamais.

----------


## ExPanda

> Il y a du mieux en terme d'action dans les épisodes 2 et 3. Mais, j'ai moins aimé les environnements du 3, je crois.


Le deux est un poil mieux ouais, mais c'est toujours aussi vite expédié c'est dommage. On sent aussi que c'était pensé pour le Quest, c'est assez pauvre graphiquement, et ça joue souvent sur des coins très sombres histoire de pas trop le voir.
Allez, me reste le troisième épisode maintenant.




> J'avais bien aimé à l'époque, en tous cas. Et un pote aussi à qui j'ai fait tester le casque, il a tout enchainé d'une traite alors que juste avant il faisait une pause entre deux essais. Ce n'est pas la folie niveau gameplay, mais c'est bien interactif et montre rapidement pas mal d'usages possibles de la VR. Un peu comme un gros tuto.


Du coup je l'ai pris et ouais c'est sympa. La boucle d'histoire est vite expédiée aussi, d'ailleurs niveau histoire c'est... Gloups.  ::mellow::  Mais les défis rallongent bien la sauce et ça motive a refaire et fouiller.

----------


## R3dF0x

> J'ai regardé la vidéo, mais ça m'emballe pas trop. Je ne dis pas que c'est moche. Ca a l'air plus que correcte. 
> D'ailleurs, je me suis pris A.D. 2047 qui visuellement est top, mais le reste est à jeter. Trop court, mauvaise gestion des contrôleurs au point que ce n'est pas intuitif et pas de free locomotion. Et pourtant, il a un potentiel.


Merci pour le lien *A.D. 2047*, je ne connaissais pas. Pour le prix, je vais sûrement l'acheter malgré les défauts que tu as énumérés. C'est vrai que c'est dommage de voir des jeux avec un bon potentiel, gâché par des trucs aussi "basic". Pourtant, avec un bon gros patch, ils pourraient corriger l'essentiel.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Merci pour le lien *A.D. 2047*, je ne connaissais pas. Pour le prix, je vais sûrement l'acheter malgré les défauts que tu as énumérés. C'est vrai que c'est dommage de voir des jeux avec un bon potentiel, gâché par des trucs aussi "basic". Pourtant, avec un bon gros patch, ils pourraient corriger l'essentiel.


Bah, si tu prends A.D. 2047 et que tu arrives à le finir. Dis moi comment tu t'en es sorti à la fin. Parce que je coince. DU coup, j'ai désinstallé le jeu.

----------


## R3dF0x

Mon anglais n'est pas très bon, alors je pense bien que je vais bloquer aussi  ::O:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Mon anglais n'est pas très bon, alors je pense bien que je vais bloquer aussi


Rien a voir avec l'anglais. C'est juste que je n'ai trouvé aucun indice pour avancer et le laps de temps qu'on te laisse est extremement réduit, enfin là où j'en suis. Il me reste pas grand chose pour finir le jeu, enfin l'expérience.

----------


## zektulu

> Bon, j'ai un peu avancé sur Lone Echo 2. Le début n'est pas trop dépaysant, ça reste du Lone Echo 1 avec juste un nouveau mob. Mais, il y a un bout de l'histoire qui sépare la fin du premier et le début du second qui manque.
> Dès que j'arrive à un certain point de l'histoire, ça s'emballe et ça devient trop bien mais c'était trop court. 
> A voir la suite.
> 
> En tout cas, je n'ai plus de problème avec les Valve Index Controller. Je n'ai plus à switcher avec les Vive Wands.


merde j'aimerai bien avancer.... j'ai fait la connerie d'update en windows 11 sans savoir qu'il y pas mal de soucis avec l'oculus (problème de frame dropped)

je cherche une solution mais pour l'instant je pense que je vais devoir être un peu patient.....

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Mais si quelqu'un a un Quest et achète les jeux, il peut choisir d'installer les versions PC (Rift) pour une meilleure qualité d'image, ou il va rester sur la seule version Quest ?


Ca dépend des jeux, tous ne sont pas crossbuy Quest ET Rift (oui c'est totalement con).
La liste actualisée régulièrement est ici : https://gamergen.com/actualites/ocul...-cher-318270-1

----------


## Maalak

Ah ben merci pour la liste, elle mériterait d'être en OP.
J'ai quelques jeux qui semblent concernés, il faudra que je voie ça demain quand j'aurai un peu de temps pour ça.  ::):

----------


## Kaede

> Ah ben merci pour la liste, elle mériterait d'être en OP.


Oculus pourrait s'en inspirer  ::trollface::  (non parce que si j'ai bien compris ils n'affichent même pas ça sur le store, il faut deviner ?)

----------


## Metalink

Faut aller sur la page d'un jeu, et espérer que y'ait écrit "Rift" dans la liste à droite  ::|:

----------


## jujupatate

Sinon y'a la page officielle des jeux crossbuy.  ::trollface:: 

https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...0/#/?_k=e6gaug

----------


## Dark Fread

> Alors pour le pack Vader, j'ai pu le prendre sur le site, ce qui me l'a mis dans les applis Quest du compte et pas visible dans le launcher.
> Mais ! En retournant sur la page de chaque jeu individuellement (toujours sur le site), à la place du bouton "acheter", ça a mis le bouton "installer", et en passant par là ça marche et ça l'ajoute bien ensuite au launcher.
> 
> 'tain mais Oculus, on aura compris que vous en avez rien à foutre des trucs en dehors de vos Quests...


J'ai eu la même chose aussi, c'est vraiment mal foutu leur truc.

----------


## 564.3

Les articles concernant RE4 VR pour Quest 2 disent que c'est plutôt du bon boulot, j'espère qu'ils feront une version PC dans 6 mois - 1 an… bon si c'est comme RE7 ce n'est pas gagné, mais le gameplay m'intéresse déjà plus.
Il reste quelques compromis un peu nazes du genre les cinématiques en mode projection sur écran de ciné, quelques QTE même si on peut en désactiver la plupart.
En tous cas il a de meilleurs notes que Lone Echo 2.

----------


## Nibher

Varjo se lance sur le marché des gamers : https://varjo.com/products/aero/
Spoiler : c'est cher, et oui le prix annoncé est HT  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Varjo se lance sur le marché des gamers : https://varjo.com/products/aero/
> Spoiler : c'est cher, et oui le prix annoncé est HT


Ouais on en parle dans la section matos https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13585364

Je suis allé trainer un peu sur le forum de DCS, y en a déjà plusieurs qui ont craqué  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

Pendant ce temps, Lone Echo 2 a quand même eu 8/10 sur Gamekult
https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/lone-e...9645/test.html


Edit: Et pour ceux qui ne suivent pas Blade & Sorcercy, le sujet des news et autre, l'update 10 sort demain.
Il y a plein de nouveaux assets et le début du mode d'exploration de "donjon" (assez varié en fait) assemblé aléatoirement.
Ce n'est pas encore un mode campagne complet, mais un gros jalon mécanique. Je ferais un retours ici et dans le sujet dédié.
Pour rappel c'est un jeu de combat médiéval fantastique plutôt genre sandbox avec plein de mods, pour l'instant (early access).

----------


## Shamanix

Dites, j'ai une question sur Lone Echo 2 (qui est bien cool au passage, dommage qu'il ne soit pas traduit, et mieux optimisé): Comment on enleve les "web" qui bloquent pas mal de passage ? J'ai essayé de les cramer au laser de découpe, et ça semble n'avoir aucun effet.

EDIT: OK, c'est bon, trouvé  ::P: 
Du coup ça fait partie de la "quette principale" donc je ne le spoilerais pas ici.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai testé l'update 10 de Blade & Sorcery qui est sortie en début de soirée.
L'annonce et changelog https://store.steampowered.com/news/...29529105115254

Pas eu de gros bug ou crash, et ça tourne bien sur ma GTX 1070.
Le gros point fort c'est les environnements et leur ambiance, vraiment du beau boulot.
Le mode donjon est semi random (je crois qu'il y a une logique) mais linéaire, même s'il y a parfois des débuts de chemins alternatifs potentiels. Comme prévu dans le teasing, les environnements sont variés au niveau visuel et structure (du petit couloir à des espaces ouverts, sortes d'arènes, etc), c'est très sympa à découvrir et je n'en ai pas encore fait le tours.
L'IA et le moteur physique posent parfois un peu problème dans les espaces confinés ou situations un peu complexes, mais globalement ça va.
Les changements au système de combat faut voir sur la durée, notamment le désarmement qui revient. Au début j'étais surpris, mais quand on s'y attend ça va. Il manque peut-être un feedback ou alors il n'est pas assez fort. Sinon quelques détails genre parer un coup sauté entraine une réaction bizarre.

----------


## Shamanix

Tient, j'ai profité du retours hier de ma fibre optique (qui étais coupé depuis le 12 Septembre) pour test les mods Gunman Contracts et C17scape pour HL: Alyx, et bien les deux sont bien sympas !
Dommage toutefois que Gunman sois si court pour le moment, j'espere que l'auteur en ajoutera par la suite.

----------


## 564.3

Ah ouais faudrait que je teste tout ça aussi...

Sinon dans B&S le nouveau menu dans la maison pour choisir où on veut aller a l'air prévu pour intégrer d'autres régions, peut-être d'autres lots d'environnements officiels ou sets de mods dans un univers (genre Starwars et autre).
Je me demande aussi ce que donneront des donjons créés par la communauté, mais ça demande un gros taf de préparer plein de salles. Surtout au niveau de qualité de ceux officiels, ils ont mis la barre vachement haut là. J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont pris des notes en jouant à HL:Alyx et ont retenu pas mal de principes sur le boulot d'éclairage, effets atmosphériques, ambiance audio, etc.

----------


## 564.3

Bon bah Facebook s'est payé un GTA San Andreas pour Quest 2. Le RE4 VR se tape des bonnes notes partout, 8/10 sur Gamekult aussi.
Si c'est du même accabi ils ont encore un bon "system seller", comme on dit. Par contre il n'y a pas de date de sortie.
https://www.roadtovr.com/grand-theft...culus-quest-2/

Pas gagné que ça débarque sur PC de si tôt ou un jour  :Emo: 
Et Sony nous fera la même fin 2022, pour leur matos qui devrait faire rêver…

Edit: ceci dit Rockstar fini par sortir tous ses titres sur PC jusqu'à présent, même si ça a pris du temps pour RDR2 (bon ok, jamais pour RDR1, mais c'est plus problématique je crois)

----------


## Maalak

Ca ne m'inspire pas du tout, mais je suppose que rien que le nom suffira à en attirer certains.
Ce qui est bien ceci dit, c'est que vu l'âge des graphismes, il n'y aura probablement pas de dénaturation à faire en vue de ce portage, la puce intégrée doit être suffisante (ou au pire, celle qui intégrera le Quest 3).

----------


## 564.3

Pour moi les GTA c'est avant tout des sandboxes ultra riches et plutôt bien foutues.
S'ils arrivent à faire un gameplay satisfaisant et cohérent pour la conduite, gunfight et mélée, ils gagnent le ponpon (edit: sans oublier les interactions de base bien sur, mais c'est plus difficile à rater même si ça peut être plus ou moins peaufiné). LA Noire VR était une sorte de démo technique plus ou moins aboutie et trop limitée, mais c'était déjà bien.

Si les missions scriptées de GTA sont intégrées de façon immersives (j'y crois moins…quoique vu LA Noire VR), c'est la cerise sur le gateau.
Par contre s'ils s'en tiennent à ces quelques missions/scènes comme LA Noire VR, ils peuvent plus facilement se le garder même si je serais curieux d'essayer. Edit: Vu l'annonce, ça n'a pas l'air d'être de la rigolade.

Le problème d'avoir comme cible initiale le Quest 2 c'est qu'ils vont devoir brider leur moteur physique (gameplay/interactions liées) et autres trucs plus fondamentaux que le détail des assets et options de rendu.
Ils vont peut-être trouver un bon équilibre dans tout ça et se garder de la modularité pour de futures éventuelles versions PSVR2 et PC, on verra.

Edit: Le cheminement de Rockstar/Rocksteady pourrait être assez similaire en fait, ils ont fait leur jeu démo qui est une suite de scènes variées pour se faire la main au début de la VR. J'espère qu'on aura un Batman complet sur PSVR2 puis plus tard sur PC aussi, ils avaient fait du bon boulot. Bon par contre ils n'avaient testé que dalle sur les combats, et vu comme se bat Batman c'est pas gagné (même si ça se fait). Mais un jeu d'action/aventure plus orienté détective serait cool aussi.

----------


## 564.3

Arf, sinon une autre surprise, Blade & Sorcery sort sur le Quest 2. Ils laissaient ça dans leur roadmap pour le futur mais c'est bientôt
https://www.oculus.com/blog/innovati...this-november/

Je comprends mieux la grosse passe d'optimisation sur l'update 10. Faudra voir ce que comporte la version Quest et ses limitations, mais déjà le gameplay de base c'est cool.
Edit: la FAQ officielle https://warpfrog.com/nomad/. La stratégie de distinguer banche PC et Quest avec un autre nom pour éviter de brider la version PC me fait penser à Pavlov Shack. Par contre la sortie Quest me semble trop proche là, ils se mettent dans le dur mais on verra ce que ça donne.

La liste complète des annonces https://www.oculus.com/blog/games-at-connect-2021/

----------


## Shamanix

Sérieusement, je ne comprend pas la politique de Facebook concernant la VR, je veut dire leurs exclus, en quoi fragmenter encore plus un marché déjà de niche profitera a qui que ce soit ? Pour que des studios se lancent dans de grosses prods a la HL: Alyx, dont la VR aurais besoin pour décoller auprès de plus de joueurs, il faut un large parc de machines installés, or si les joueurs voient que tous les bons titres a venir sont des exclus d'un casque mobile, inaccessibles a la VR PC, je ne vois pas comment ça pourrais attirer ceux qui étais déjà hésitants a investir dans ce genre de technos.

Les gars réussissent l'exploit d'exclure leurs propres clients des Rift CV1 et Rift S, comment voulez vous faire confiance a FB en achetant un Quest 2 en sachant qu'ils vont surement la leur mettre dans l'os des qu'ils sortirons leur prochaine gen de casques  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Hideo

Parce que en vrai le marche de la VR c'est le marche du casque autonome. 

La PCVR c'est devenu une niche dans une niche (et le PCVR gaming encore plus), ca sera reserve a des usages tres specifiques necessitant un tres haut degre de fidelite (pour le grand publique le gaming donc, et pour certain pro dans l'industrie, design...). 
Tout les autres  usecase on va prefere un casque autonome pour tout plein de raisons. 
Je bosse dans une boite qui developpe pour et integre des casques VR dans les hôpitaux et avoir un pc et un cable est obviously impossible. 

Donc la majorite de la production sera faite pour l'autonome et ca ruissellera sur la PCVR mais dans l'autre sens j'y crois pas. Pour le gaming (donc la niche dans la niche dans la niche) ca sera moins blanc/noir mais le gaming ce n'est pas ce qui va faire decoller la VR.

----------


## 564.3

Pour les jeux que Facebook Meta finance c'est quand même dommage de ne pas faire de version PC, même limité à leur plateforme de distribution et écosystème.
Enfin on verra, je comprends qu'ils privilégient la version Quest 2 dans un premier temps.

----------


## ExPanda

> Parce que en vrai le marche de la VR c'est le marche du casque autonome. 
> 
> La PCVR c'est devenu une niche dans une niche (et le PCVR gaming encore plus), ca sera reserve a des usages tres specifiques necessitant un tres haut degre de fidelite (pour le grand publique le gaming donc, et pour certain pro dans l'industrie, design...). 
> Tout les autres  usecase on va prefere un casque autonome pour tout plein de raisons. 
> Je bosse dans une boite qui developpe pour et integre des casques VR dans les hôpitaux et avoir un pc et un cable est obviously impossible. 
> 
> Donc la majorite de la production sera faite pour l'autonome et ca ruissellera sur la PCVR mais dans l'autre sens j'y crois pas. Pour le gaming (donc la niche dans la niche dans la niche) ca sera moins blanc/noir mais le gaming ce n'est pas ce qui va faire decoller la VR.


Assez d'accord avec ton constat.
C'est quand même sacrément triste, on avait Valve qui avait un peu relancé la machine pour du matos et jeu haut de gamme, et pouf le carton du Quest annonce une ère de jeux avec une technologie de PS2.

----------


## Shamanix

Le plus triste c'est qu'HL: Alyx est génial et qu'on risque de ne plus avoir de jeux de cet acabit a l'avenir en VR.
A moins que le PSVR2 relance le marché, mais bon avec la politique d'eclus de Sony...

Edit: Ha et, quand même: A partir du moment ou tu fait l'effort de payer une adaptation en VR de gris titres comme RE 4 ou GTA SA, est-ce que ça ne serais pas quand même rentable de pousser le truc jusqu'a l'adapter de l'architecture mobile du quest vers une archi PC ? Que même si c'est exclu Oculus, pleins de gens l'achèterais sûrement t pour y jouer avec re-vive, surtout vu la disette actuelle en bons jeux VR PC.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Là, il faudrait que Valve sorte un SDK pour faire du multi sur le modding HL:Alyx. Ca me parait dingue que y'ait rien de prévu, car c'est le seul moyen de "relancer" la machine.

Après, l'avantage de la VR, c'est que ca va rester un média "jeune" pour encore quelques temps, et donc on a encore des vrais bons gros jeux, portés par une petite équipe de dev (coucou Beat Saber, Blade and Sorcery, pavlov,...) et qu'on n'a pas besoin d'un Activision qui lâche 100 millions de dollars pour faire un AAA dessus.
Bien sur que j'aimerais que le dernier MOH VR soit réussi, que le prochain COD soit cross jouable VR. Mais en attendant, j'ai skyrimVR a faire, j'ai du arizona Sunshine et une bonne vingtaine d'autres jeux VR que je n'ai meme pas eu le temps de toucher et qui vont surement m'occuper une bonne partie de mon temps.

Et dans 2 ans, comme tout le monde, je basculerai que le Meta Quest 3, et y'aura tout aussi pleins de bons jeux.

----------


## Shamanix

A propos d'ALyx, je me fait Return To Rapture en ce moment, et bien c'est bien cool, même si l'expérience est hélas gâché par un foutu joystick drift vers la gauche de mon Oculus Touch gauche.
IL faudrait que je me décide a remplacer mon Rift CV 1 par un Quest 2, mais j'ai pas trop les moyens en ce moment, je vient de me faire étriller par une attaque surprise de taxe foncière particulièrement véner.

----------


## 564.3

Pendant ce temps sur /r/PSVR ça rage à cause des exclusivités Quest 2, c'est assez ironique.
Je trouve aussi dommage de devoir attendre pour éventuellement pouvoir jouer à tout ça, mais c'est cool qu'ils lachent des poignées de pognon pour motiver les gros éditeurs.

En attendant, va falloir que je me relance STRIDE. Ils ont ajouté des trucs qui ont l'air bien sympa. En passant ils font un point sur leur roadmap, la campagne sortira peut-être en épisodes. En attendant le prix sur Steam s'est aligné sur la version Quest.
https://store.steampowered.com/news/...15048860047621

Un petit trailer pour montrer les nouveautés. Les ennemis parlent un peu trop là, à voir ce que ça donne en jeu.

----------


## 564.3

After the fall sort le 9 décembre. 
Pour rappel, c'est un shooter solo / coop à 4 dans un univers zombies.
Ce qu'ils ont montré du jeu avait l'air bien, mais j'attends quand même des retours avant de craquer.

----------


## Athelas

Est ce que vous auriez un petit jeu sympathique à conseiller type "House of the Dead" pour que je fasse flipper ma nièce (qui m'assure qu'elle n'a jamais jamais peur")
si c'est sur le magasin cross buy Oculus 2 ce serait top, sinon je fais chauffer le PC :D ...

----------


## 564.3

Il y en a qui se mettent dans le dur avec HL:Alyx déjà.
Ça dépend si tu veux du jump-scare ou un truc plus psychologique (ambiance).

Dreadhalls est pas mal réputé dans le genre jump-scare, mais je n'ai pas testé
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q.../?locale=en_US
Un peu moins cher sur Steam, y a des soldes en ce moment https://store.steampowered.com/app/589200/Dreadhalls/

Phasmophobia peut-être, mais je n'ai pas testé non plus
https://store.steampowered.com/app/739630/Phasmophobia/

Sinon il y a un pack avec quelques refs, regardes éventuellement les descriptions pour voir si quelque chose te tente
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...or_Collection/

Du pack je n'ai joué qu'à des jeux d'enquête/aventure horrifique d'un même studio:
- A Chair in a Room : Greenwater : leur premier jeu, aventure assez longue et une mission annexe (peut-être bien en démo, mais je l'ai pas finie)
- The Exorcist: Legion VR : segmenté en plusieurs missions/épisodes, pratique en démo (fait que le premier épisode quand il était sorti, éventuellement faut tous les faire et choisir lequel te plait le mieux)

Edit: bon avec tout ça j'ai craqué comme un n00b, pris Phasmo et complété les épisodes de The Exorcist qui me manquaient… en ce moment je fais que des jeux vachement actifs en VR, ça me fera une pause (si je ne stresse pas trop).

----------


## Athelas

Ahaha merci pour les conseils !
HL Alyx est chouette pour filer les chocottes mais j'aimerai éviter le lien avec le pc, je ne serai pas chez moi  ::): 
Je tente merciiii

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Est ce que vous auriez un petit jeu sympathique à conseiller type "House of the Dead" pour que je fasse flipper ma nièce (qui m'assure qu'elle n'a jamais jamais peur")
> si c'est sur le magasin cross buy Oculus 2 ce serait top, sinon je fais chauffer le PC :D ...


https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ropagation_VR/

Ca coche toutes les cases sauf le Quest. Perso, j'ai eu du mal à regarder un walktrough en entier, tellement ca à l'air putain d'angoissant. (et c'est gratuit en plus)

----------


## Hideo

> After the fall sort le 9 décembre. 
> Pour rappel, c'est un shooter solo / coop à 4 dans un univers zombies.
> Ce qu'ils ont montré du jeu avait l'air bien, mais j'attends quand même des retours avant de craquer.


Good news ca, on en a vraiment pas vu grand chose mais j'en attends beaucoup.

----------


## Luthor

Merci pour le tuyau, c'est téléchargé  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Tiens Song In The Smoke sort "bientôt" sur Steam.
Il y en a qui y ont joué ? Les retours disent que ce n'est pas parfait (combat/IA un peu nazes), mais globalement c'est plutôt un bon jeu.
https://vrgamecritic.com/game/song-in-the-smoke

Edit: en passant je n'avais pas fait gaffe que VRGameCritic (un MetaCritic VR) postait aussi des articles par thème, par exemple pour les jeux d'horreur (plus ou moins, du shooter Zombie aussi) https://vrgamecritic.com/article/bes...or-games-scary

----------


## Shamanix

> Est ce que vous auriez un petit jeu sympathique à conseiller type "House of the Dead" pour que je fasse flipper ma nièce (qui m'assure qu'elle n'a jamais jamais peur")
> si c'est sur le magasin cross buy Oculus 2 ce serait top, sinon je fais chauffer le PC :D ...


C'est un peut tard, mais Albino Lullaby est définitivement a faire, l'ambiance y est tres bonne et le titre réussi a faire "peur" sans jumpscare.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Project Wingman est dan le humble Choice de ce mois, pour ceux qui cherchent un avion en VR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Project Wingman est dan le humble Choice de ce mois, pour ceux qui cherchent un avion en VR.


J'ajouterai plutôt pour ceux qui cherchent du Ace Combat en VR, vu que Namco n'a pas l'air de vouloir proposer la VR dans leur dernier Ace Combat sur PC, même pour les 5 pauvres missions.

----------


## Shamanix

Je me suis installer Return to castle Wolfenstein et Doom 3 sur le Quest 2, ça le fait bien  ::): 
J'ai vu qu'il y avais aussi moyen d'intaller Half-Life 1, je testerais ça a l'occase.

Quoi qu'il en soit, Doom 3 défonce la batterie du Quest 2, même avec le cable USB branché (sur mon PC), la batterie descend quand même pendant le jeu.

----------


## Hideo

> Je me suis installer Return to castle Wolfenstein et Doom 3 sur le Quest 2, ça le fait bien 
> J'ai vu qu'il y avais aussi moyen d'intaller Half-Life 1, je testerais ça a l'occase.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, Doom 3 défonce la batterie du Quest 2, même avec le cable USB branché (sur mon PC), la batterie descend quand même pendant le jeu.


Well un port usb de pc sort 0.5A il me semble, clairement tu charges moins vite que ce que tu consommes.
L'ideal c'est d'avoir une batterie externe qui crache au moins du 2A que tu branches sur ton casque et glisse dans ta poche, plus aucun soucis de batterie. 
Et j'utilisais Virtual Desktop pour le streaming PCVR donc mon port etait toujours dispo pour charger.

----------


## 564.3

Dans les news récentes:

- *Into the Radius* 2.0 (FPS inspiré de Stalker) est sorti dans la branche stable, je crois que je vais m'y mettre... ou peut-être attendre la 2.1 dans le doute vu que j'avais pris quelques autres jeux pendant les soldes, y a pas le feu.
https://store.steampowered.com/news/...86183426062639

- *Ancient Dungeon* (roguelite en pixel art) est sorti en early access, je l'avais précommandé vu que j'avais pas mal joué à la démo/beta, c'est le moment de s'y remettre
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...cient_Dungeon/

- *Blade and Sorcery: Nomad* (version custom Quest 2) est sorti en early access, mais bon vaut mieux rester sur la version PC si on n'a pas besoin d'y jouer en standalone. https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...1826350263349/
Et pour rappel on a une discussion dédiée, avec le créateur du jeu qui passe de temps en temps. Enfin là il doit avoir pas mal de choses à gérer. https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ion-de-donjons

----------


## Maalak

La version EA d'Ancient Dungeon apporte beaucoup plus que la dernière version bêta du jeu ?
Il reste encore beaucoup de choses à ajouter avant d'avoir une vraie sortie ou on peut déjà aller jusqu'à la fin du jeu (enfin, d'un run) en l'état ?
Je vois qu'il n'est pas crossbuy Rift/Quest (parce que considéré AppLab et non pur Oculus Store), c'est dommage, c'est un frein à l'achat.

----------


## 564.3

Je pense que je me ferais de l'Ancient Dungeon ce WE, je pourrais en dire plus ensuite. Mais le principe était de peaufiner le jeu, rajouter le système de progression et plein de contenu.
Puis encore améliorer des choses et ajouter du contenu pendant la phase d'EA. Sachant que le jeu supporte le modding, ça risque d'être infini de toute façon. Dans les limites du moteur une fois le développement arrêté, on n'y est pas encore. Comme cible pour le contenu 1.0, il vise juin 2022.
Sinon c'est ballot qu'il soit sorti sur AppLab ouais, c'est peut-être resté de la béta. Ça va peut-être changer rapidement avec la sortie en early access.

Edit: En fait je viens de voir sur Reddit qu'il n'y a pas de statut "early access" sur Quest. Faut choisir entre sortir un jeu "fini mais pas vraiment" sur la boutique principale ou un vrai "early access" sur AppLab.

----------


## 564.3

Arf le CEO de Take Two trouve de nouveau que la VR c'est très excitant, maintenant que Meta/Facebook et probablement Sony allongent des valises de billets pour des jeux VR.
https://uploadvr.com/take-two-ceo-li...a-san-andreas/

----------


## Shamanix

Bah, si ça pouvais relancer les gosses prods VR genre Half Life: Alyx, ce serais tant mieux, m'enfin j'y crois moyennement.

----------


## Romanito

GTA 6 en VR confirmé  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

Source ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

La source sacrée des ninjas perdus.

----------


## 564.3

> Bah, si ça pouvais relancer les gosses prods VR genre Half Life: Alyx, ce serais tant mieux, m'enfin j'y crois moyennement.


Sony ne va pas se pointer les mains vides, peut-être un autre GTA de la trilogie (histoire de capitaliser sur le taf déjà fait), ou plus récent.
En tous cas le studio qui a bossé sur LA Noire VR et maintenant GTA San Andreas a d'autres projets en cours
https://uploadvr.com/gta-san-andreas-vr-developer/

Enfin on verra, déjà qu'ils n'aient pas foiré le gameplay, et ensuite que ça sorte sur PC plus rapidement que le portage de RDR2 par exemple…

----------


## 564.3

> *Ancient Dungeon* (roguelite en pixel art) est sorti en early access, je l'avais précommandé vu que j'avais pas mal joué à la démo/beta, c'est le moment de s'y remettre
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...cient_Dungeon/


J'y ai joué quelques heures cet aprem, pour l'instant j'ai visité 3 zones (sur 5) et vu 4 boss, débloqué le 2e loadout.
Il y a un peu de lore, avec des sortes de lieux spéciaux à trouver et un parchemin qui explique ce qu'il s'est passé.
La progression mécanique m'a l'air assez légère dans ce jeu, mais ce n'est pas plus mal. En tous cas pour l'instant je progresse plus en apprenant le jeu qu'en débloquant des trucs.

----------


## ExPanda

J'avance tout doucement sur Lone Echo 2. Aucune idée du temps passé dessus, je pense pas en être bien loin encore mais on verra bien, j'ai pas trop envie de savoir  ::P:  (même si je pense avoir atteint une "étape" importante).
Pour l'instant c'est la même chose que la seconde partie du premier, l'aventure est plutôt cool, et la réalisation toujours aussi bonne. Un peu dommage qu'on ait pas le côté "ouvert" de celui-ci, là on est direct sur des rails et on est pas encouragé à trainer. C'était sympa la première partie du 1 où on pouvait se promener dans la station, chercher les cubesats sans pression...
Sinon j'ai souvent des problèmes de chargement de textures. Genre dans une zone certaines textures sont en quatre pixels par quatre pendant deux minutes avant de passer en HD. Le jeu est sur SSD, je pense avoir une config suffisante et pas être limité en VRAM, peut-être un soucis de ReVive ou simplement d'optimisation du jeu. Dans tous les cas ça casse un peu l'ambiance.  ::unsure::

----------


## 564.3

Pour moi Lone Echo (le premier) avait une première partie excellente et une 2e partie bof bof. Enfin la 2e partie aurait été mieux en étant plus courte ou plus variée.
Je ne l'ai toujours pas pris vu mon backlog, mais ça ne me rassure pas ce que tu dis…

----------


## ExPanda

Clairement il repart comme la suite directe du premier et quasiment sur le même rythme. On n'a pas vraiment de temps de pause pour découvrir l'environnement et se promener. De toute façon l'environnement est en couloir.
Après c'est peut-être que je n'en suis qu'au début. J'ai l'impression que je suis arrivé à une "seconde partie" de l'histoire et ça sera peut-être différent et plus ouvert, si ça se trouve il est à l'envers du premier.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'avance tout doucement sur Lone Echo 2. Aucune idée du temps passé dessus, je pense pas en être bien loin encore mais on verra bien, j'ai pas trop envie de savoir  (même si je pense avoir atteint une "étape" importante).
> Pour l'instant c'est la même chose que la seconde partie du premier, l'aventure est plutôt cool, et la réalisation toujours aussi bonne. Un peu dommage qu'on ait pas le côté "ouvert" de celui-ci, là on est direct sur des rails et on est pas encouragé à trainer. C'était sympa la première partie du 1 où on pouvait se promener dans la station, chercher les cubesats sans pression...
> Sinon j'ai souvent des problèmes de chargement de textures. Genre dans une zone certaines textures sont en quatre pixels par quatre pendant deux minutes avant de passer en HD. Le jeu est sur SSD, je pense avoir une config suffisante et pas être limité en VRAM, peut-être un soucis de ReVive ou simplement d'optimisation du jeu. Dans tous les cas ça casse un peu l'ambiance.


J'ai eu le même soucis pour les textures basses résolutions, malgré que le jeu soit installé sur SSD NvMe, 32 Go RAM et une RTX 3090.

----------


## Shamanix

Même souci chez moi, clairement Lone Echo 2 a été fini a la zob, ça se vois, ils ont surement manqués de moyens et/ou de temps.
Cela dit malgré ça j'ai quand même trouver le jeu tres sympa, surtout la partie du milieu qui est plus libre.

----------


## ExPanda

Ouais j'avais quasi aucun doute sur un problème de config, mais je me disais que peut-être le fait de passer par ReVive pouvait foutre la merde. Tant pis on va faire avec.




> surtout la partie du milieu qui est plus libre.


Ah là ça me plait, il y a des chances que j'en sois justement arrivé à ce "milieu".

----------


## Hideo

Hier on a teste Project Terminus avec un copain, on a fait la premiere mission de l'Act 1 (6 missions) en une grosse heure. 



Un 'Survival Horror' dans Paris, ca commence dans le metro a Bastille et pour avoir pris le train souterrain de Paris pendant 20 ans c'est savoureux  :Perfect: 
Ca peut se jouer en Coop jusqu'a 8 et c'est Cross Plateforme (le copain jouait sur Quest, moi sur Steam). 
Les interactions sont bonnes, l'UI/UX egalement, ca tourne au poil c'etait vraiment agreable. 
Y'a un mode Arcade qui je crois reprends les maps de la campagne en version hardcore, y'a aussi un editeur de map et un map browser directement in-game. 
Le combat est assez plat (fait gigoter ton tuyaux dans la face du truc que tu tapes) mais la fuite est plus au centre du gameplay que le cac. 

Vraiment hate d'en voir plus.

Ah j'allais oublier mais y'a une demo dispo pour faire le premier chapitre sur Sidequest visiblement. Pas l'impression que ca soit dispo pour PCVR par contre.

----------


## Yo-gourt

Je viens de finir Lone Echo 1... quelle claque. J'ai vraiment kiffé sur ma chaise à roulettes. Les sensations sont géniales et les rares interactions sont très réussies. La fin,j'y ai cru à mort faisant mon possible pour y arriver le plus vite possible.
Un super jeu VR. je vais tester la suite rapidement.

Je peux me remettre à Pistol Whip tranquillement maintenant :D

----------


## 564.3

Un trailer qui montre l'était actuel de AGAINST, sortie en EA cet hivers.
Pour rappel, c'est un peu du genre Pistol Whip avec pour l'instant une orientation plus sur une variété de contexte "scripté" (saut, changement d'arme, etc).
Faudrait pas que ça deviennent une sorte de grosse QTE non plus, mais dans la démo/alpha il y avait assez de rappels et d'indices visuels cohérents.



Et ils prennent des gens qui veulent participer à la beta (pour leurs autres jeux aussi).
J'hésite, mais bon je vais peut-être attendre le produit état "EA" au moins, même si j'ai fait et refait la démo ainsi que celle d'OUTLIER. En fait j'aime bien tous leurs jeux.
https://joyway.games/beta-signup

(J'avais mis ça dans le fil Pavlov...)

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai peur que les déplacements forcés dans tous les sens me foutent mal.  :Gerbe: 


J'ai continué un peu sur Lone Echo 2, et oui le jeu a l'air de s'ouvrir sur la seconde partie.
Par contre,


Spoiler Alert! 


c'est sympa d'avoir un nouveau corps avec de nouvelles possibilités, mais j'ai un peu peur de mal supporter les nouveaux boosters qui font se déplacer plus vite.  ::unsure::

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai peur que les déplacements forcés dans tous les sens me foutent mal.


En fait ce n'est pas vraiment forcé, c'est à nous de déclencher les sauts en faisant le même geste que dans STRIDE (bas vers haut).
Bon il y a quand même le défilement de base vers l'avant comme dans Pistol Whip.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Un trailer qui montre l'était actuel de AGAINST, sortie en EA cet hivers.
> Pour rappel, c'est un peu du genre Pistol Whip avec pour l'instant une orientation plus sur une variété de contexte "scripté" (saut, changement d'arme, etc).
> Faudrait pas que ça deviennent une sorte de grosse QTE non plus, mais dans la démo/alpha il y avait assez de rappels et d'indices visuels cohérents.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftyzHxXLCaQ
> 
> Et ils prennent des gens qui veulent participer à la beta (pour leurs autres jeux aussi).
> J'hésite, mais bon je vais peut-être attendre le produit état "EA" au moins, même si j'ai fait et refait la démo ainsi que celle d'OUTLIER. En fait j'aime bien tous leurs jeux.
> https://joyway.games/beta-signup
> 
> (J'avais mis ça dans le fil Pavlov...)


J'ai testé la démo et même si sur le principe ca semble fun, au final oui le jeu ressemble vraiment à un QTE. Ca fait trop artificiel au niveaux des différents coups.

Au final, et paradoxalement, des jeux comme Beat Saber et Pistol Whip rendent beaucoup mieux, alors qu'ils ont des règles beaucoup plus simples.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai testé la démo et même si sur le principe ca semble fun, au final oui le jeu ressemble vraiment à un QTE. Ca fait trop artificiel au niveaux des différents coups.
> 
> Au final, et paradoxalement, des jeux comme Beat Saber et Pistol Whip rendent beaucoup mieux, alors qu'ils ont des règles beaucoup plus simples.


Ouais c'est l'équilibre qu'ils doivent trouver. Dans la démo au premier abord j'avais trouvé ça un peu bordélique, mais au final je fais autant de tentatives que dans un autre jeu du genre pour découvrir/apprendre les patterns, pratiquer les enchainements et faire un run parfait. Faut dire que je joue beaucoup à des jeux de time trial divers, ce n'est pas le délire de tout le monde.

En ce moment c'est DR2, STRIDE, V-Racer Hoverbike… et j'avais commencé à faire les time trials de Windlands 2 aussi mais j'ai zappé, il m'en reste quelques-un à faire/améliorer. Ça me fait penser que j'ai aussi laissé Jetborne Racing de coté. Bon j'ai le focus d'un écureuil, à part DR2 ça tourne beaucoup.

En passant, une vidéo de Node qui joue à Space Pirate Trainer DX (sorte de laser tag gymnase-scale), ils ont l'air de bien se marrer.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqM21R6XqSk

Il y a aussi eu une vidéo de gameplay de Warhammer Age of Sigmar: Tempestfall.
Ça ne me rassure pas trop cette affaire. Des attaques basées sur de la magie avec des feedbacks qui ont l'air bof bof, des niveaux déprimants et répétitifs…
Enfin les autres trailers montrent d'autres choses assez variées, même si le ton reste similaire. On verra bien.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJgAaU7MIoE

----------


## Left

Salut,

Quelqu'un sait si DOOM VFR fonctionne sur le Quest 2 via steam bien sûr ?
Je l'avais chopé en promo mais impossible d'y jouer, j'avais pourtant cru vérifier qu'il était compatible.

----------


## Hideo



----------


## Zapp le Grand

Assez dingue comment le jeu semble réussi, avec le côté social super bien implémenté (quand vous sortez de Back4Blood et son système aberrant de matchmaking). Je le sens très très très bien ce After The Fall pour ma part.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je viens de voir cette vidéo sur NoFrag. Ca sort très bientôt (18 Nov).
Ca va faire beaucoup de jeux qui se sont inspiré de Beat Saber. Après Pistol Whip, Against, et autres multitude de jeux musicaux. Maintenant, on a Cybrid.



Cela dit, le côté Cyberpunk me hype à fond.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'espère que la vidéo est un ancien build, car le "retour" des différents coups (sabre et flingue) fait vraiment cheapos...

----------


## ExPanda

Y'a pas les sons d'impact, ça peut jouer à mort.
Mais comme Pistol Whip ou Against, ça m'enthousiasme pas vraiment je sais pas trop pourquoi.  ::unsure::

----------


## bret17

> Salut,
> 
> Quelqu'un sait si DOOM VFR fonctionne sur le Quest 2 via steam bien sûr ?
> Je l'avais chopé en promo mais impossible d'y jouer, j'avais pourtant cru vérifier qu'il était compatible.


ça marche bien chez moi  :;):

----------


## Shamanix

Des gens ont lancés Medal Of Honnor AaB récemment ?
IL avais eu une réception plutôt négative a sa sortie a cause de perfs désastreuses, vous savez si ça c'est améliorer (via patchs) depuis ?

Que si il est devenu jouable sur ma RTX 3070, je me laisserais peut-être tenter lors des prochains soldes Steam (la version Quest 2 a l'air moche as fuck).

Ha et, quelqu'un a testé le Warhammer Tempestfall qui vient de sortir sur Steam ?
Ca n'a pas l'air terrible.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Peux pas dire. Je suis quelques pages FB sur le Quest2, mais la facilité des gens à s'auto-hype comme des enfants de 4 ans autour d'une boîte de Kinder me fascine.

----------


## 564.3

> Ha et, quelqu'un a testé le Warhammer Tempestfall qui vient de sortir sur Steam ?
> Ca n'a pas l'air terrible.


Malheureusement ce retours confirme l'impression de combat "barbant" que donnaient les trailers, en plus les monstres respawn.
Par contre il a l'air content de l'environnement et ambiance générale, mais ça dépend peut-être des gouts.
À voir éventuellement après quelques patchs, vu qu'il est tombé sur pas mal de bugs aussi (dont un qui a reset sa progression). Même si je ne m'attends pas à des miracles sur la boucle de gameplay.

J'avais vu qu'il a aussi participé au playtest d'After The Fall, et a une bonne première impression. À voir s'ils ne se sont pas plantés sur la durée, mais ça part déjà sur des bases qui ont l'air solides.

----------


## Shamanix

> Peux pas dire. Je suis quelques pages FB sur le Quest2, mais la facilité des gens à s'auto-hype comme des enfants de 4 ans autour d'une boîte de Kinder me fascine.


Qui s'overhype sur quoi ? J'ai rien compris.

----------


## bichoco

> Qui s'overhype sur quoi ? J'ai rien compris.


J'image qu'il parle du fait que dès qu'un titre est annoncé même avec un pauvre trailer où l'on voit rien, toute une communauté va s'emballer et crier au génie pour du vent.

C'est pas nouveau mais j'ai l'impression que c'est pire avec la communauté VR... peut être à cause de la pauvreté du catalogue.

C'est flagrant sur le site oculus où la pire daube aura quand même plus de 3 étoiles sur 5, ce qui ruine l'intérêt des notations pour se faire une idée.
Ou les vidéos des youtubeurs, surtout ceux des US, avec plein d'"awesome" "great" pour tout et n'importe quoi et le classique "best game from a long time" balancé à tout les tests ou presque.

----------


## Oldnoobie

C'est un peu ça. 
C'est un combo réseaux sociaux (grosse visibilité d'un avis simpliste, effet communautaire de la page VR) + "Influenceur" (sérieux tous les contenus que je vois passer sur la VR : jeux, prochains casques, test d'un accessoire, etc sont sous forme d'une vidéo de 20 minutes avec sur la vignette une tête surjouée et un titre putaclic, c'est le course à l'audience exacerbée) + catalogue restreint + attentes faibles sur la VR (l'immersion et la puce de mobile est un peu le prétexte à faire accepter des graphismes sommaires).

----------


## bichoco

Ah  oui les vidéos de plusieurs minutes pour tout et n'importe quoi... surtout quand une foutue ligne de texte serait suffisante. :rage: :Cell:  (coucou la video yt de 10 min pour une maj d'oculus avec seulement 1 nouveauté!)
Et le pire maintenant c'est quand des sites de news postent d'abord la news en video et que le lendemain en "texte" histoire de forcer les vues... je dois me faire vieux mais c'était mieux avant  :Emo:

----------


## 564.3

Pour le coup je connaissais pas Matteo311, mais il fait plutôt un bon taf.
Intro pas trop à rallonge, il y met directement la conclusion pour décideur pressé, puis détaille, puis un extrait de gameplay commenté pour ceux qui en veulent plus.

Sinon ouais, y a pas mal de bruit/déchet qui se sont plus ou moins standardisés (VR ou pas), peut-être parce que ça marche sur une certaine population. Faut filtrer.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

After the Fall en Preco !

Perso, c'est mon dernier espoir en ce qui concerne la VR. C'est un studio qui a compris très tôt les bénéfices d'un shoot en VR avec Arizona Sunshine. Et leur trip Killing Floor/L4D, me sauce énormément.

Juste pas trop fan du monde "froid" (qui manque d'originalité),  et du pvp dont je me branle copieuseuement les amygdales.

----------


## Hideo

J'en attends beaucoup aussi, et je compte bien le retourner avec les CPC motives.

Y ont ajoute du pvp ?  Si y'a un truc genre PvPvE ca pourrait p'tet etre un peu original sinon je vois pas trop l'interet. 
Le froid c'est p'tet aussi pour des raisons techniques, du blanc partout, ca recouvre des details qui auraient pu etre couteux.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'en attends beaucoup aussi, et je compte bien le retourner avec les CPC motives.
> 
> Y ont ajoute du pvp ?  Si y'a un truc genre PvPvE ca pourrait p'tet etre un peu original sinon je vois pas trop l'interet. 
> Le froid c'est p'tet aussi pour des raisons techniques, du blanc partout, ca recouvre des details qui auraient pu etre couteux.


Oui, clairement c'est du cache misère, ca coute moins cher à produire graphiquement qu'un back 4 blood on est d'accord  ::): 

Après l'ambiance venteuse et compagnie, si la partie sonore est maitrisée ca peut être sympa (jespère qu'il y aura des tempêtes qui vont limite le champ de vision par exemple)

Pour le multi ils parlent de 4vs4 et dans le trailer tu as 2/10ieme de seconde où on les voit se tirer dessus, mais sans zombie tout autour  ::(:

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... Le froid c'est p'tet aussi pour des raisons techniques, du blanc partout, ca recouvre des details qui auraient pu etre couteux.


C'est surtout que l'hémoglobine ça contraste assez bien sur du blanc !  :Splash:  


 ::XD::

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens de voir cette vidéo sur NoFrag. Ca sort très bientôt (18 Nov).
> Ca va faire beaucoup de jeux qui se sont inspiré de Beat Saber. Après Pistol Whip, Against, et autres multitude de jeux musicaux. Maintenant, on a Cybrid.


Alors ça donne quoi ?
Le gameplay m'a l'air très proche de Against en moins varié, mais à voir.


Concernant After The Fall ce qui me gène un peu est l'orientation arcade, même s'ils ont amélioré le gameplay et ajouté des options par rapport à AZ Sunshine. Bon ce n'est pas dramatique, mais ça risque de me laisser un gout de "ça pourrait être mieux".
Et j'aimais bien la campagne solo qui fait un parcours, là c'est plutôt une suite (ou un éventail) de missions avec une progression (mécanique et histoire/lore), de ce que je comprends. Si on joue seul, c'est avec des IA alliées en espérant qu'elles ne fassent pas trop de conneries.

Et faudra voir leur politique pour le contenu, ça commence de façon assez complexe:
- précommande: 10% de réduc (assez classique), accès garanti à la béta "test de charge", 2j d'accès avant la sortie
- Launch Edition (pas sur jusqu'à quand ce sera dispo): première saison de contenu gratos
- Deluxe Edition (ou DLC a priori 10+€): une skin, OST, artbook
- des bonus exclusifs selon la plateforme, et pas d'accès 2j avant sur l'Oculus Store peut-être parce que ce genre de chose n'est pas géré


On verra le tarif et l'intérêt de leurs saisons de DLC, pour AZ Sunshine ils n'avaient pas abusé en tous cas.

Sinon effectivement le mode PvPvE Zombie dans Pavlov avec deux équipes qui ont des objectifs différents était bien cool. Ce serait bien qu'ils refassent un truc du genre. Même si ça n'est pas à la sortie, ça pourrait être par la suite.

----------


## Fabiolo

C'était déjà bien arcade Arizona, surtout si on compare à Walking Dead S&S.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Alors ça donne quoi ?
> Le gameplay m'a l'air très proche de Against en moins varié, mais à voir.


Pas encore testé. Je testerai probablement dans la semaine.
Sinon, bonne nouvelle, en Janvier 2022, Hitman 3 sera enfin jouable sur les casques PC VR !!!

J'avais adoré le jeu sous PSVR malgré les limitations techniques. Mais là, avec le support des controlleurs, ça va être top et en plus le jeu sera enfin tout beau.

----------


## 564.3

Pile un an après, comme par hasard  ::ninja:: 
Mais c'est cool ouais, j'attends quand même de vérifier s'ils n'ont pas foiré la version PCVR, mais je sens que je vais le prendre. Et c'est du boulot a double intérêt, ils pourront vendre la version améliorée sur PS5 + PSVR2.
Dans la vidéo la personne joue avec un Index, avec un peu de bol ils exploiteront ses spécificités en plus, mais c'est du bonus.

----------


## R3dF0x

INTÉRESSANT pour Hitman VR ! Merci pour l'info

----------


## zizoudane

Pour les extraterrestres comme moi qui ont un casque mais pas encore le jeu , Half-Life: Alyx est à 50% sur steam (25 €)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Alors ça donne quoi ?
> Le gameplay m'a l'air très proche de Against en moins varié, mais à voir.


Alors, j'ai pu tester et c'est mega brouillon. C'est un gros mélange de Beat Saber et de Pistol Whip.
Rien qu'en facile, je galère déjà. 

En fait, contrairement à Beat Saber ou Pistol Whip, où on a qu'une seule arme (sabre ou pistolet), là, il faut switcher entre les deux. On ne peut pas faire comme on veut.
Mais là, où ça devient difficile, c'est qu'il n'y a aucun moyen simple de recharger le gun. Là, il faut revenir au sabre puis revenir au gun pour avoir des munitions. Et le temps qu'on fait la manip, on se fait neutraliser si on n'a pas éviter les balles.

L'orientation des découpes est mal choisit. Il n'y a aucune logique.  ::sad::  Du coup, je fais des truc chelou avec mes bras.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

Pas bon pour le lustre ça.

----------


## 564.3

Ah faut peut-être prendre le coup de main, mais merci pour le retours.
Tant que tu finis pas aux urgences, c'est le principal  ::ninja:: 
Edit: plus ou moins grillé par Darth

Tant que j'y suis, s'il y en a qui ne suivent pas le fil des soirées CanardVR, on est 2-3 a avoir précommandé After The Fall pour gratter 4 balles et faire la beta ce WE (de demain matin à dimanche matin). C'est indépendant du temps joué sur le jeu (pas sorti), donc ne compte pas si on veut se faire rembourser ensuite. D'ailleurs la progression est réinitialisée aussi, bref c'est vraiment une beta type test de leur infra.
S'il y en a d'autres qui ont craqué, on fera une session vendredi soir et peut-être samedi soir.
Du coup il y aura quelques retours de première main, avec potentiellement des points de vue différents.

----------


## Darth

J'attends votre retour, les jeux a 4 c'est rigolo, mais tu ponces arizona en 2h.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un petit retour rapide de la beta d'After the Fall.
Et bien, en fait, c'est Left 4 Dead en VR. Il y a même un hub / lobby entre 2 missions, où on voit tous les joueurs (pas uniquement ceux du groupe) à faire les débiles.

Par contre, déception pour l'aspect technique. Les textures sont bof (sûrement à cause du Quest 2) et le son est étouffé chez moi. Le gun de base n'a pas assez punch je trouve.

En le comparant à Arizona Sunshine dans sa version de base (pas encore testé les DLCs ou pas assez), on est assez proche tant pour les disquettes, la borne d'arcade, le fait de pouvoir fouiller tout (mais pas tant que ça). Visuellement, les environnements m'ont l'air plus riche et mieux maitrisé.
Les IA alliés sont moyen / con, mais ça passe quand on a envie de jouer seul.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Alors pareil, j'ai pu faire la premiere grosse mission, j'ai lancé, le hub était plein mais au bout de 3 min jétais toujours seul. Du coup j'ai lancé avec des bots. Alors ils se débrouillent bien, c'est plaisant (et moins stressant qu'en solo)

Après le jeu est sympa en effet, on avance sur un niveau a la L4D, et de temps en temps, une énorme tentacule bloque la suite du parcours, il faut alors détruire les hordes qui arrivent, puis apres la tentacule peut être détruite et on avance. 

Graphiquement c'est sympa, c'est pas HL Alyx hein, mais c'est joli. Le feeling des armes est sympa, pas de gros démembrement (sauf la tête) mais les dégats sont localisés, on tire dans les jambes et les zombies tombent.

Après, ca reste un jeu VR, donc on est loin du dynamisme d'un FPS "flat" mais l'immersion + gameplay des armes rattrape le tout. Les infectés spéciaux sont juste des sacs à PV qu'il faut faire courir, je n'ai pas vu d'infecté avec des pouvoirs type L4D

En facile le jeu est vraiment facile, il y a des munitions partout, et on n'est jamais à court.


Je vais surement tester un peu plus ce week end en espérant avoir le temps, mais pour le moment, je trouve ca un poil cher comme jeu.

----------


## 564.3

Avec ma 1070 j'ai mis le jeu en low et j'ai quand même eu de la reprojection par moment, mais globalement ça se tiens bien pour ce qui est affiché.
Le feedback des impacts sur les monstres est pas mal, et celui des armes elles mêmes assez moyen. Ça reste de l'AZ Sunshine amélioré.
A différents points du niveau y a des transitions scriptées (genre sauts, tyrolienne), on ne fait pas de parkour.

En PvE, on a fait 2x la mission de test (3 joueurs + un bot), et en difficulté max on a crevé à la moitié mais on y allait à la bourrin. Le bot avait l'air d'avoir des seringues infinies mais moins puissantes, ou on a raté un truc au sujet du revive. Parfois il a tendance à se jeter devant les tirs, mais ça va encore.

Le PvP est du team deathmatch, on n'a pas trouvé des volontaires en attendant 30s-1min. On débarque sans matos et il y a des points de spawn d'armes ventilés un peu partout (genre sur une table, étagère, etc).

Pour l'instant ça correspond à l'idée que je m'en faisais, faudra voir comment ils intègrent l'histoire dans le jeu et si la progression est un peu motivante ou si on s'en fout.

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... Les infectés spéciaux sont juste des sacs à PV qu'il faut faire courir ...


Je n'ai pas tout à fait compris  ::unsure:: 



Sinon, merci à tous pour vos retours !

----------


## Darth

mouais 35 balles pour ça non.

----------


## 564.3

> Je n'ai pas tout à fait compris


Pour ce qu'on voit dans la démo, il n'y a pas de zombies avec des pouvoirs un peu marrants.
Il y en a qui ont plus ou moins d'armure, sautent/marchent au plafond, explosent ou ont des attaques plus balaises. Pas d'invisibilité, prise d'otage, attaque à distance dévastatrice ou autre.
Mais ils ont probablement gardé des choses sous le pied, on n'a pu tester qu'un niveau.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Avec les zombies au plafond. Je kifferai avoir un Alien Fireteam en VR !

----------


## Hideo

Faut voir la quantite de contenu / rejouabilite, mais je pense que ca vaudra ses 35 balles si on est un tant soit peu interesse par ce type de jeu.
A part le feeling des flingues que je trouve un peu mou c'est dommage, le reste est quand meme super clean.

J'y trouve un petit cote House of the Dead pour ceux qui ont un peu traine dans les salles d'arcade, surtout par rapport a la vitesse / 'choregraphie' des Z et les boites de munitions qu'on peut shooter de loin.

----------


## lousticos

Hello tout le monde ! j'ai acheté un quest 2 en septembre, et je me réveille que maintenant au sujet du parrainage, quelqu'un sait comment ça fonctionne ? 

Je ne suis pas sûr de poster sur la bonne discussion mais bon...

----------


## Jefiban

Quelqu'un joue à Skyrim VR  modé? 
J'ai tenté de le lancé modé, mais j'ai bien l'impression que même pas la moitié des mods sont pris en compte et je vois pas comment m'y prendre. Et les combats sont quand même bien nases. 

Bref ça vaut le coup de se faire chi** à moder ou non?

Ci dessous le lien que j'ai suivi avec les mods:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDHtr4hnKEA

----------


## bichoco

> Hello tout le monde ! j'ai acheté un quest 2 en septembre, et je me réveille que maintenant au sujet du parrainage, quelqu'un sait comment ça fonctionne ? 
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr de poster sur la bonne discussion mais bon...


Si tu voulais être parrainé et que tu as déjà activé le casque c'est trop tard, c'est lors de la toute 1er activation du casque que ça se fait.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Alors, globalement, si, tu peux être parrainé même si tu as déjà activé le casque, j'en fait régulièrement et il "suffit" de passer par une réinitialisation du casque. 

Et concernant Lousticos en particulier, il a obtenu son parrainage, puisque je l'ai contacté et qu'en fait une personne lui a déjà proposé de le parrainer sans prendre la peine de laisser un message sur le topic, histoire qu'on soit pas plusieurs à MP Loulou inutilement.

J'ai mis des guillemets à suffit, parce que tous les jeux n'ont pas de cloud save, ce qui implique une perte des sauvegardes, sauf à fouiller le casque pour essayer d'extraire les saves au préalable (je ne sais pas si c'est possible avec SideQuest).

----------


## Maalak

Si tu sais où se trouve le sauvegarde, ça se fait bien, il suffit juste de copier les fichiers par copier-décoller dans un répertoire sur le PC et de les recoller au même endroit dans le casque après avoir réinstallé le logiciel concerné.

----------


## 564.3

> Quelqu'un joue à Skyrim VR  modé? 
> J'ai tenté de le lancé modé, mais j'ai bien l'impression que même pas la moitié des mods sont pris en compte et je vois pas comment m'y prendre. Et les combats sont quand même bien nases. 
> 
> Bref ça vaut le coup de se faire chi** à moder ou non?
> 
> Ci dessous le lien que j'ai suivi avec les mods:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDHtr4hnKEA


Ah faudrait que je retente. J'avais commencé à jouer sans mods ou presque pour voir comment c'était foutu de base, puis je suis passé à autre chose...
Il y a une discussion dédiée, on avait noté quelques refs qui sont probablement obsolètes depuis.
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/123475-VR-Skyrim

----------


## 564.3

Tiens ça m'a l'air intéressant *The Last Clockwinder*, on fait des chaines d'automatisation en clonant une séquence de ses mouvements.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...t_Clockwinder/
Faut espérer qu'il y aura un peu de challenge comme dans Transpose mais déjà faire joujou doit être fun.
C'est prévu pour l'été 2022, y a le temps de voir venir…

----------


## 564.3

Bon la review initiale du contenu d'After The Fall par UploadVR n'est pas super enthousiasmante.
https://uploadvr.com/after-the-fall-...co-op-shooter/

Ils ont fait les 5 missions plusieurs fois, mais il y a peu de surprises. C'est ce que je craignais, j'hésite à me faire rembourser ma précommande.




> Having now finished each of the five levels included at launch and revisted them on different difficulties, I was surprised at just how simplistic mission design is. I’m really not exaggerating when I say there’s no variety in After The Fall, beyond facing different waves of Snowbreed. There are no special objectives like escorting NPCs or carrying special items, no standout set pieces save for a final confrontation and even the bosses and minibosses — around 4 types in total — are recycled constantly over the course of the handful of levels.


Faut aimer le grind pour des conneries cosmétiques et ça reste marrant à faire en multi. Je vais quand même attendre de voir des retours sur le "end-game", mais ça m'étonnerait qu'il y ait un challenge très intéressant.
On peut toujours espérer que ça s'améliore au fil des patchs et des retours des joueurs.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Oui la preview de Matteo est identique, il dit qu'il s'est beaucoup amusé malgré tout cela. Mais franchement en terme de contenu, j'imagine mal les devs rajouter autant de features APRES la sortie du jeu.

----------


## 564.3

Un article d'UploadVR discute un peu de la suite, ils vont peut-être réintroduire des armes de mêlée (c'était montré lors des premiers teasers) https://uploadvr.com/after-the-fall-melee-combat/
Sinon l'article de RoadToVR reste très positif (8/10) même s'ils notent aussi le manque de variété https://www.roadtovr.com/after-the-f...quest-2-pc-vr/
Le suivi d'AZ Sunshine était quand même pas mal, mais ça reste un pari sur l'évolution du jeu… enfin avec tout le monde qui dit à peu près la même chose, ils savent quoi améliorer.

Alternativement dans le genre zombie coop, ceux qui me viennent en tête:
- AZ Sunshine plus orienté ambiance/survie sans progression loot/skill + un mode horde https://store.steampowered.com/app/3...zona_Sunshine/
- Surv1v3 aussi plutôt ambiance/survie sans vraiment de système de progression loot/skill, mais quelques conneries à débloquer et quelques autres modes (plus très sur) https://store.steampowered.com/app/722180/SURV1V3/
- Zomday est du looter-shooter par vague très arcade avec plein de conneries/skills à débloquer et quelques environnements https://store.steampowered.com/app/681390/ZomDay/
- les mods zombie de Pavlov avec à boire et à manger. Ça reste du bricolage sans monstres supers intéressants, mais au moins on a la qualité du gunfight de Pavlov (si les moddeurs n'ont pas décidé de faire n'importe quoi).

----------


## Rodwin

Merci pour vos retours, je vais attendre de voir l'adhésion des joueurs et des retours sur la fin du jeu.

----------


## madpenguin

Allez, un petit retour sur I Expect You To Die 2. Oui, je retarde, mais j'ai profité de son dernier passage en promo.

Ca va être facile : si vous avez aimé le premier, vous allez aimer celui-ci.
Je l'ai même préféré, principalement parce que les contrôleurs du Reverb G2 sont correctement gérés, et je n'ai pas eu de problème avec la télékinésie comme j'ai pu avoir sur le premier. Il faudra d'ailleurs que j'essaie de le relancer voir s'ils ont corrigés ça dans un patch.
Ceci dit, j'ai moins eu de moment complètement bloqués à ne vraiment pas savoir ce qu'il faut que je fasse pour avancer que dans le premier. Est-ce qu'ils ont amélioré leur level design, est-ce qu'après le premier je suis plus rentré dans leur logique, ou est-ce juste qu'il y a moins de niveaux ?
J'espère d'ailleurs que comme pour le premier, on puisse espérer l'un ou l'autre niveau supplémentaire.
Au niveau graphique, c'est très proche du premier également, même si j'ai peut-être l'impression d'avoir quand même un peu plus de finesse et de détails.

----------


## ExPanda

J'avais eu le même ressenti :




> Pour en revenir à *I Expect You To Die 2*, je confirme qu'il est assez court, et plutôt facile au final.
> En 5h de jeu j'ai fini toutes les missions, trouvé plus de la moitié des souvenirs, et fait 4 speedruns sur 6, dont les deux dernières missions. Si vous voulez juste finir les missions et passer à autre chose sans les relancer pour chercher les trucs cachés, ça sera très vite plié...
> 
> Pour ma part je vais y retourner pour le faire à 100%, et j'attendrai les missions supplémentaires qui j'espère arriveront, comme pour le premier. Premier que j'avais fait à 100% + missions supplémentaires en 8h au final, donc en durée de vie je dirais que les deux sont kiff-kiff.
> Bilan positif quand même, le jeu est très cool. Je conseillerais juste d'attendre un bundle avec les deux à pas cher. A 20€ l'un, c'est un peu cher payé à l'heure de jeu.


Graphiquement je n'ai pas spécialement vu de mieux par rapport au premier. Pour les contrôles je les trouve pareil et toujours un peu flous (ce qui fait rager quand on cherche le speedrun).
Vivement les niveaux supplémentaires.

----------


## madpenguin

> Graphiquement je n'ai pas spécialement vu de mieux par rapport au premier. Pour les contrôles je les trouve pareil et toujours un peu flous (ce qui fait rager quand on cherche le speedrun).
> Vivement les niveaux supplémentaires.


Effectivement, on a un avis très similaire ! Oui, j'avoue qu'il y a un goût de trop peu à la fin.
Par rapport au premier, je suis vachement plus motivé pour trouver les secrets. Je vais peut être tenter les speedruns, même si généralement c'est pas trop mon truc.
Au niveau contrôles, le problème que j'avais sur le premier est que parfois la télékinésie faisait n'imp', genre l'objet qui continuait à bouger même quand je voulais qu'il s'arrête, ou au contraire qui ne voulais plus bouger, m'obligeant à le "passer" de main à main pour continuer à bouger. Très agaçant quand c'est sur quelque chose en temps limité...

[Maj] Ils ont effectivement patchés et corrigés la gestion des contrôleurs WMR (au moins ceux du Reverb G2) pour le premier opus, joie et félicitée ! Je l'avais déjà terminé, mais ça me permettra de le faire découvrir sereinement à Mme.

----------


## 564.3

Tiens ça y est, AGAINST est sorti en EA: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1584840/AGAINST/
Je crois que je vais le prendre demain, j'y jouerais pas ce soir.
Edit: Ah et l'éditeur officiel de niveaux sort dans la foulée en DLC gratos. On verra ce qu'en fera la communauté, mais ils y vont direct.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...eatmap_Editor/

Sinon une version écran de Demeo va sortir au printemps prochain.
Ils ont publié un nouvel environnement et une roadmap pour 2022.
https://store.steampowered.com/news/...25441429656863
UploadVR a publié leur avis sur le nouveau contenu, et ça a l'air plutôt cool https://uploadvr.com/hands-on-demeos-third-campaign/
Je n'avais toujours pas craqué, mais c'est parti pour aussi…

----------


## darkvador

J'avais bien aimé la démo de AGAINST, le style était vraiment sympa mais la DA a totalement changé entre temps  ::(:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je l'ai pris car justement côté DA, ca a l'air totalement barré, avec des niveaux très différents graphiquement. Et ca semble beaucoup plus dynamique

----------


## 564.3

> J'avais bien aimé la démo de AGAINST, le style était vraiment sympa mais la DA a totalement changé entre temps


Il y a une option pour repasser en mode "noire" comme ils disent. En gros tout repasse en niveau de gris ou presque, sauf les hints d'attaques et le sang qui sont en rouge. En mode normal ça se déclenche aussi quand on est au bord de la mort. Je ne sais pas si ça file moins de points, mais je trouve que la lisibilité est améliorée, sauf pour les obstacles.

J'ai fait la campagne rapidos, pour l'instant c'est assez léger (7 niveaux avec 3 difficultés) et à peaufiner. Assez normal pour de l'early access.
L'histoire et la narration sont vraiment bidons, faudrait pouvoir activer du skip automatique quand on l'a vu une fois (faut cliquer 2x là).
Ils ont amélioré des trucs depuis la démo, mais il reste du taf sur le gameplay je trouve. Des hints sont éventuellement à revoir, encore que ça va, peut-être le temps d'apprentissage. Plus gênant, la détection des coups est parfois bizarre, et les feedbacks pas toujours terribles même si ça va.

Edit: Ah, et le tableau des scores manque d'options et d'infos. J'aimerais au moins qu'il garde le détail de mon propre score.

Bref, vaut peut-être mieux attendre de voir l'évolution, pour l'instant ce n'est pas mauvais mais loin des meilleurs du genre.
Et on verra si la communauté fait des trucs cools avec leur éditeur de niveau.

----------


## Darth

Je conchie beatsaber et pistol whip ne m'offre pas plus de plaisir donc je vais m'abstenir sur les jeux a rythme comme Against.

----------


## OldBullLee

Fait *Westworld* 10 ans après la guerre.

Le jeu se déroule au cours de la saison 2. 
Ça a l'air assez rigide au départ avec des décors un peu carton pâte et assez peu d'interaction.
Sans révéler trop de chose, on a un petit côté *Alien Isolation* ou *>observer* avec une IA un peu plus daubée.
MAIS, au bout d'un moment 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'arrivée dans les bureaux du parc

 l'ambiance s'installe peu à peu et on est pris au piège de la narration. Il y a vraiment une montée crescendo au niveau de l'immersion qu'on retrouve sur certains jeux VR. 
Niveau jeux narratifs, je le situerais entre un *PROZE* (que j'ai pas trouvé très bien réalisé ni très abouti) et un *Red Matter*, peut être plus au niveau du deuxième, avec du suspens en plus et un peu plus de durée de vie (6h30 au compteur Steam).

Bref, si vous aimez la série (les deux premières saisons en tout cas) et que vous avez pas peur de décorer un peu votre caleçon, je le conseille chaleureusement.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Fait *Westworld* 10 ans après la guerre.
> 
> Le jeu se déroule au cours de la saison 2. 
> Ça a l'air assez rigide au départ avec des décors un peu carton pâte et assez peu d'interaction.
> Sans révéler trop de chose, on a un petit côté *Alien Isolation* ou *>observer* avec une IA un peu plus daubée.
> MAIS, au bout d'un moment 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


C'est le jeu qui m'a donné envie de voir la série  ::P:

----------


## Darth

Il a jamais fonctionné sur ma config, ça m'a toujours frustré.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon petit retour sur *Against*, aka "j'ai bien aimé *Until You Fall, Pistol whip et Beat Saber,* je vais pas trop m'emmerder à trouver un concept".

Alors par rapport à l'alpha (qui m'avait vraiment gonflé), le jeu a bien évolué. Le gameplay est ultra fluide, les enchainements sont sympatoches et logiques, et chaque "morceau" est intéressant (bon à part les poings américains, clairement moins marrant que le sabre)

L'ambiance est là, on bouge bien, certains pattern de combat sont super intéressants (bon surtout au sabre hein, les deux autres type de gameplay sont assez anecdotiques)

En normal c'est très simple, et le jeu est blindé de petits trucs que je n'aime pas

-la musique déjà, générique au possible. On est loin des OST des deux maîtres étalons.
-Un manque de feedback sur les coups portés. Le sabre passe encore, mais les poings et les pistolets, c'est mou c'est vide, c'est pas trippant du tout. Clairement un point à améliorer
-un manque de polish en général, quand on finit un niveau le tableau du score s'affiche de manière abrupte, pareil quand on meurt, c'est mal foutu, aucun retour visuel.

Du coup, je pense que jevais quand même le garder, car c'est un Early Access, et le jeu tente des choses. Mais au final, toutes ces couches de gameplay n'apportent pas grand chose, et pour faire tester la VR à quelqu'un, ca ne servira a rien (vu qu'il faut se taper un tuto un peu relou de 5min, là où BS et PW se comprennent en quelques secondes)

J'ai quand même envie de voir l'évolution du jeu, notamment la partie au flingue qui manque tellement de peps.

----------


## Kaede

Yupitergrad en promo sur Steam (-50%), à son meilleur prix toujours : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ity_Adventure/

Quelqu'un y a joué, on dirait un platformer à grappin en VR ?
Et ç'a l'air plutôt cool ? A voir pour le motion sickness par contre ...

----------


## ExPanda

Ca doit être dément pour quelqu'un qui supporte, mais moi jamais de la vie je tente.  :<_<:

----------


## Kaede

Je vais sûrement acheter, tester te demander le remboursement si vomi.
La vitesse ça devrait pas être un problème si elle varie assez peu et pas trop fort. Par contre l'élévation, les chutes etc. ça risque d'être horrible. Je vous dirai ça ...

----------


## jujupatate

Vous avez testé To the Top déjà?
Le fait de gérer ses déplacements avec les bras diminue beaucoup la sensation de gerbouille.
Je vais surement le tenter celui là.

----------


## ExPanda

Oui, To the top ça passe, mais c'est vraiment limite pour moi, et faut pas jouer longtemps.
Un truc plus rapide où on "s'accroche" moins, je le sens pas du tout.

----------


## Luthor

> Vous avez testé To the Top déjà?
> Le fait de gérer ses déplacements avec les bras diminue beaucoup la sensation de gerbouille.
> Je vais surement le tenter celui là.


Un de mes jeux préférés. Et la musique est top. Par contre je n'ai jamais eu de cinétose, j'ai cet avantage  ::):

----------


## Kaede

J'ai avancé vite fait à Yupitergrad (session de presque 3/4h), bilan : je ne me sens pas mal. Je vais donc pouvoir faire tout le jeu je pense.
Difficile de dire ce que ça vaut _vraiment_, parce qu'il faudra voir ce que le moteur physique a réellement dans le ventre, et ce que les devs vont en faire côté level design.
Mais jusqu'ici c'est sympa. Les contrôles sont bien conçus, la difficulté est progressive, le concept est solide.

ps. pas testé To the Top. Par contre je connais The Top  ::P:

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai détesté Yupitergrad. Rigolo 10 minutes, ensuite tout s'effondre : le gameplay à enfoncer les sticks, c'est un coup à les niquer définitivement à la longue, les couloirs sont tous putains d'identiques et c'est de la progression au poil de cul, faut se tracter à bout de câbles entre de grosses meuleuses montées sur pivot rotatif avec différents sens et vitesses de giration, salle après salle... j'ai fini par abandonner tellement faut être précis sur le timing et la gestion du rembobinage et tellement c'est linéaire et tout identique.

----------


## Kaede

> le gameplay à enfoncer les sticks, c'est un coup à les niquer définitivement à la longue


 ::huh:: 

Concernant les environnements, je comprends, tout se ressemble beaucoup en effet. Mais le principe tient la route alors je pense pas mal m'amuser quelques heures durant, comme j'aime bien la plateforme.

----------


## 564.3

Il traine aussi dans ma wishlist, je finirais pas le prendre tôt ou tard.
Sinon Windlands 2 et Jet Island sont cools dans le genre grappins.

----------


## Kaede

> Il traine aussi dans ma wishlist, je finirais pas le prendre tôt ou tard.


C'est le bon moment-là, il est en promo (à son meilleur prix toujours).

J'ai pas mal avancé, en fait c'est un mix entre jeu d'action pure (je m'imaginais un truc assez speed et très skillé) et un jeu plus lent genre puzzle, à la Portal.
C'est pas aussi bien fini et intéressant qu'un Portal (évidemment ...), c'est pas très très beau, mais ça se laisse bien jouer.

----------


## Kaede

Ayé j'ai fini Yupitergrad.
Court mais sympa.

J'ai attaqué la suite, et ça s'annonce encore un peu plus rigolo, avec du challenge, du time trial ...

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Ayé j'ai fini Yupitergrad.


Oh la vache.... balèze ! GG !

----------


## 564.3

Pour rappel, ce n'est pas le meilleur moment de l'année pour aller sur des jeux multi-joueur cross-plateforme avec le Quest.
https://old.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...istmas_day_vr/ : appli Oculus n°1 des downloads Apple Store
https://old.reddit.com/r/PublicFreak..._out_kills_me/ : gamin qui crie et en fait des caisses parce qu'il a eu un Quest à Noël
Pavlov Shack c'était vraiment une bonne idée, même si ça ne filtre pas tous les gamins  ::ninja::

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Bien le bonjour !

Bon j'ai acheté le 23 décembre le valve index, c'est donc gls qui s'occupe du colis.

Et niveau suivis il est expédié depuis le 23 des pays bas et... c'est tout.
Je crois que j'ai fait la bêtise de l'acheter cette semaine, j'aurais du avoir ce coup de tête bien avant  ::(: 

Mais un pote m'a chauffé sur un stream discord du début de half life Alyx  ::rolleyes:: 
Des gens ont eu la même expérience ? (en mode rassurage)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Alors bon c'est GLS, donc on va dire que tu ne pars pas gagnant,

Après tu commandes sur la période de Noel....Mais bon, c'est Valve, pas un vendeur sur leboncoin, donc je pense que tu  vas le recevoir voui.

Pour ma part (si ca peut te rassurer), j'avais commandé un Valve Index, et j'avais des chaques FNAC, j'ai donc acheté des cartes Steam que j'ai foutu sur mon wallet. Sauf que comme c'était une grosse somme, Valve a du "analyser" mon compte avant de valider l'achat...et quand ils ont validé, bah rupture de stock du valve, j'ai du attendre 3 mois le restock...

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

3 mois quand même... surtout qu'ils "offrent" Half life Alyx avec le casque, donc l'attente a du être très longue.

Ca me permet de relativiser sur mes quelques jours d'attente merci  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Tiens Steam a publié un onglet VR dans son bilan 2021 (par revenu):
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/BestOf2021?tab=5

Il y a un intrus dans la catégorie platinum VR Kanojo, un "jeu" à b00bs  ::ninja:: 
Et Into The Radius toujours dans mon backlog, j'attendais les patchs de la v2 mais ça a l'air d'être bon là.
Par ailleurs quelques vieilles gloires qui ont la vie dure, du genre AZ Sunshine et d'autres plus bas.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> 3 mois quand même... surtout qu'ils "offrent" Half life Alyx avec le casque, donc l'attente a du être très longue.
> 
> Ca me permet de relativiser sur mes quelques jours d'attente merci


Ah moins que ça ait changé, mais tu reçois automatiquement HL Alyx, dès que Steam détecte du matos du Valve Index. Pour ma part, j'ai pris uniquement les Knukles.

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

> Ah moins que ça ait changé, mais tu reçois automatiquement HL Alyx, dès que Steam détecte du matos du Valve Index. Pour ma part, j'ai pris uniquement les Knukles.


Oui j'ai pu télécharger le jeu dès que j'ai acheté le valve index.

Toujours en acheminement depuis le 23 décembre (pays bas)  ::unsure:: 
J'ai tellement hâte de tester Half life ... j'ai juste vu un stream discord d'un pote qui me montrait juste une salle avec la physique, les possibilités, l'ambiance... et c'est tout.


EDIT: tien j'ai vu un pote jouer à Into The Radius hier soir...
En terme de gameplay ca a l'air super interessant, tres complet. 
Mais j'ai des doute sur le reste:
Sur la variété dans le bestiaire, l’univers très étrange, la map semble "vide" notamment dans le QG ou il n'y a absolument aucun pnj par exemple.

J'ai peur que ce soit répétitif.

Des gens y ont joué quelques heures ?

----------


## nodulle

Alors attention, Alyx c'est le haut du panier en terme de production VR. À part quelques rares exceptions, le reste de la production est plusieurs crans en dessous. Il ne faut donc pas s'attendre à ce qu'un jeu VR coche toutes les cases. C'est souvent pas très jolie et un peu vide mais ça n'est pas le plus important pour un jeu VR.

Je préfère mettre en garde parce que commencer par Alyx le reste va te paraître fade.

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Oui c'est ce que j'ai toujours lu.
Le problème c'est que je suis tellement excité que je peut pas me lancer dans autre chose. 
Tant pis.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Alors attention, Alyx c'est le haut du panier en terme de production VR. À part quelques rares exceptions, le reste de la production est plusieurs crans en dessous. Il ne faut donc pas s'attendre à ce qu'un jeu VR coche toutes les cases. C'est souvent pas très jolie et un peu vide mais ça n'est pas le plus important pour un jeu VR.
> 
> Je préfère mettre en garde parce que commencer par Alyx le reste va te paraître fade.


Clairement, HL ALyx va foutre un gros coup de frein à tout ce que tu toucheras en VR FPS Solo par la suite. A l'extrême rigueur, tas le Walking Dead Saints and Sinners, et Boneworks qui peuvent lui tenir un peu tête.

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Boneworks et the walking dead sont dans ma liste d'envies désormais merci.
Boneworks :c'est uniquement du sandbox ? Ou il y a du contenu, je vais voir quelques vidéos.

J'ai aussi pensé à pavlov en solde sur steam mais j'ai peur que le pvp soit tres compliqué pour quelqu'un qui débute les fps.
Néamoins il y a des bot ou des zombies, ca peut etre drole.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Boneworks et the walking dead sont dans ma liste d'envies désormais merci.
> Boneworks :c'est uniquement du sandbox ? Ou il y a du contenu, je vais voir quelques vidéos.
> 
> J'ai aussi pensé à pavlov en solde sur steam mais j'ai peur que le pvp soit tres compliqué pour quelqu'un qui débute les fps.
> Néamoins il y a des bot ou des zombies, ca peut etre drole.


Tous les lundi soir, généralement, on (les canards) se regroupe pour une partie VR. ET quand y a du pavlov, il y a parfois du PvE (map custom avec des zombies généralement, du genre map de minecraft XD).
Si tu ne l'as pas encore, voici le lien du groupe Steam pour les parties VR
https://steamcommunity.com/groups/CPCVR

Quelques jeux VR qui ne sont pas trop moche face à HL: Alyx :
Crisis VRigade 2 : c'est l'équivalent de Virtual Cop mais en VR. Le premier a un rendu plus cartoon, mais reste suffisamment difficile et punitif.
Espire 1 VR Operative : si tu aimes les jeux d'infiltration
Payday 2 : bah, c'est Payday 2 mais en VR. Tu peux jouer en coop avec les non VR. 
SuperHot VR
Doom VFR : C'est du Doom 2016 en version tronquée, et malgré que les intéractions soient faiblardes, c'est plutôt défoulant de jouer à du Doom en VR

J'aurai bien ajouté SILICON RISING, mais il a été retiré de Steam pour je ne sais quelle raison.

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Ah merci pour ton message complet.
J'étais pas au courant pour payday 2, la liste est interessante.

Du PVE pour pavlov c'est excellent et en coop parfait.

Ca fait du contenu merci !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ajoute aussi :
HARD BULLET : si tu es fan de Max Payne / films de John Woo. Mais c'est du sandbox / combat en arène de mémoire.
John Wick Chronicles : bah, c'est John Wick. Bon, truc moins cool, tu ne peux pas te déplacer. Mais bon, c'est sorti il y a longtemps.
Tales Of Glory 2 Retaliation : Pas testé, mais, si tu veux ta dose de Call of Duty solo mais en sandbox.

----------


## Maalak

Bah, bataillez pas, il va se mettre sur Beat Saber comme tout le monde et ne prendra pas la peine d'essayer le reste.  ::trollface::   ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

Je dirais que Metal a des priorités bizarres, mais chacun ses gouts  ::ninja:: 
Y a des jeux dont je n'avais même pas entendu parler (ou à peine).

Il y a ma liste en signature, avec que de la qualité  ::P: 
https://forum.canardpc.com/showthrea...6#post12455936
Pas de liens Steam, mais une courte description.
Faudra te méfier de la cinétose aussi dans un premier temps, notamment avec Boneworks, et en général les cascades à pieds ou en véhicule. Vaut mieux s'arrêter bien avant de rendre son diner et se dégouter de la VR.

Sinon comme vu précédemment, pour savoir ce qui fait le plus de fric:
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/BestOf2021?tab=5
Ou ce qui est le plus joué (en ce moment), par contre ce n'est pas génial pour les jeux courts / narratifs:
https://store.steampowered.com/vr/#p...oncurrentUsers

----------


## nodulle

Oui Boneworks c'est à réserver au vétéran parce que c'est assez violent dans le genre. Les dev mettent d'ailleurs un message d'avertissement. Ça reste rigolo et expérimental mais au final ça n'est pas vraiment adapté pour la vr.

----------


## 564.3

> Oui Boneworks c'est à réserver au vétéran parce que c'est assez violent dans le genre. Les dev mettent d'ailleurs un message d'avertissement. Ça reste rigolo et expérimental mais au final ça n'est pas vraiment adapté pour la vr.


Je sais pas si t'y as rejoué depuis la sortie, ils ont quand même amélioré certaines choses. Pour moi qui aime bien les interactions "physiques" ça reste dans le top en VR (derrière Blade & Sorcery, orienté médiéval-fantastique).
J'ai bien aimé l'univers mais la campagne n'est pas folle surtout après HL:Alyx  ::ninja:: , et j'ai passé pas mal de temps dans l'arène + scènes/modes de jeu qu'ils ont ajouté lors des updates.
En tous cas faut se méfier de la cinétose dans ces jeux du genre "full avatar physics". Mais si on supporte, la sensation de liberté est cool malgré les défauts, surtout si on aime le sandbox.
H3VR (Horseshoes, Hotdogs & Handgrenades) fait un compromis intéressant vu qu'on n'a pas de corps, mais garde la logique "on peut faire n'importe quoi" et les objets/outils ont une physique plutôt bonne. Par défaut on est un peu trop sur la lune par contre (gravité faible).

----------


## FixB

Est-ce que certains ont essayé le mod VR pour Red Dead Redemption 2? Ça donne quoi?

----------


## nodulle

J'avais relancé Boneworks il y a quelques temps après y avoir joué à l'occasion de la sortie de leur dlc ou je ne sais plus trop quoi qui rajoutait du contenu. Et ça m'avait marque à quel point leur full avatar physic est en fait une très mauvaise idée en VR. Et tout cas dans l'état actuel. À cause de ces micro-mouvements imposés. Et la manipulation des armes qui est un calvaire. Mais à part ça ça reste cool et c'est à essayer.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'avais relancé Boneworks il y a quelques temps après y avoir joué à l'occasion de la sortie de leur dlc ou je ne sais plus trop quoi qui rajoutait du contenu. Et ça m'avait marque à quel point leur full avatar physic est en fait une très mauvaise idée en VR. Et tout cas dans l'état actuel. À cause de ces micro-mouvements imposés. Et la manipulation des armes qui est un calvaire. Mais à part ça ça reste cool et c'est à essayer.


Oui, c'est là où tu vois que les trucs type HL Alyx sont beaucoup plus malins. Je me souviens des discussions lors du trailer avec les gens qui chougaient qu'on ne voit pas les bras du perso...Alors qu'en VR, aucun besoin de ces éléments, et même des éléments mal gérés te sortent du jeu et tu as l'impression de piloter un avatar et de ne pas etre dans le jeu.

C'est d'ailleurs pour ca que je trouve que ca marche très bien pour Espire One.

----------


## 564.3

Boneworks a poussé le truc à l'extrême, mais on a un bon spectre de compromis dans les jeux populaires. Le besoin dépend aussi du but des jeux, c'est différent entre un jeu d'aventure narratif solo et un jeu de combat multi.
Dans HL:Alyx le coup des main physiques liées à un fantome (pour éviter d'en enfermer une dans un tiroir) est plutôt bien vu. Ils ont amélioré la locomotion sur la fin en voyant ce qu'il se passait sur le marché, mais ça reste dommage qu'ils n'aient pas pu aller plus loin. Il aurait probablement fallu refaire une passe sur le level design, des batteries de tests, et encore beaucoup repousser le jeu.
On verra jusqu'où ils iront dans leur prochain jeu VR, s'il y en a un et qu'il reste orienté action.

----------


## Jefiban

J'ai recommencé Into the radius ces derniers jours, 1ere partie en 2.0 .

Chapeau, la carte a été refaite, l’abri aussi, un tuto clair et je suppose plus que le bienvenu, des sons glaçants et une ambiance incroyable. Définitivement un grand jeu, très suivi par les devs.

Le cycle jour/nuit, avec les différentes ambiances, conditions météo etc... des moments magiques, comme tombé sur un abris, nuit tombante, en fuite et poursuivi par d'étranges créatures. Le ciel devient rouge feu, le vent souffle fort, une brume épaisse tombe, le plaisir de se blottir dans un petit abris, d'admirer ces changements d'ambiance surréalistes, regarnir ses chargeurs, cartouche par cartouche à la lueur d'une torche posée sur une vieille caisse, examiner les derniers objets trouvés et attendre que la tempête passe. Et on repart au petit matin, tenter une nouvelle attaque sur le petit bâtiment défendu par 3 créatures qui nous ont fait fuir la veille. Et quand on croit avoir le contrôle un coup de tonnerre qui fait sursauter, l'électricité crépite dans l'air, on comprend que c'est trop proche de nous et que quelque chose à du se passer de probablement pas bon. 

Voilà un petit bout de gameplay, à jouer en difficulté réaliste, c'est Hardcore mais WOW. Et là on se prend à rêver du même jeu avec un gros budget...

----------


## R3dF0x

*Jefiban*, tu viens de me donner le goût de l'acheter ... mais mon anglais n'est pas terrible, est-ce que ça va me nuire !?

----------


## bret17

> *Jefiban*, tu viens de me donner le goût de l'acheter ... mais mon anglais n'est pas terrible, est-ce que ça va me nuire !?


Normalement y a une traduction de prévue. Perso j'ai fait le tuto, mais en anglais je n’ai pas tous capté donc j'attends l'arrivée de la traduction, en espérant qui est le Français.




> *Will there be additional localization?*
> We plan to add support for additional languages after the 2.0 update. The reason for the delay is that we want to stabilize the game base to the point when game texts do not require so many changes in each patch.
> 
> *Y aura-t-il une localisation supplémentaire ?*
> Nous prévoyons d'ajouter la prise en charge de langues supplémentaires après la mise à jour 2.0. La raison du retard est que nous voulons stabiliser la base de jeu au point où les textes du jeu ne nécessitent pas autant de changements dans chaque patch.


à ce jour on est en 2.1.1...

----------


## R3dF0x

Merci *bret17* pour ces infos supplémentaires; je pense l'acheter quand même ! Je le jouerai beaucoup plus tard ... quand j'aurai terminé les autres  ::rolleyes::

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Bon sang de bon sang de bon sang...
J'ai joué presque 3 heures à half life avec l'index...

Même pas (un peu mais ca va) de "cinétose " en mode mouvement fluide, le casque est très confortable et visuellement je trouve le rendu très bon.
Je ne vois pasles pixels, j'ai eu peur de ca.
Le niveau de détail de... tout !
J'arrivais à lire les toutes petites inscriptions sur les compteurs électriques  ::huh::  

Visuellement c'est incroyable, l'éclairage, les textures (l'usure de tous les objets...) c'est limite parfois photoréaliste, le gameplay... l'ambiance... les sensations de tir aussi...

Bon ca a du sans doute été dit des millions de fois. (dans le forum Half life notamment)
Bref c'est incroyable...

----------


## ExPanda

Ça doit être assez fou de commencer par Alyx ouais.  ::P: 
Bon comme ça t'a déjà été dit, le problème maintenant que c'est que tous les autres jeux seront moins biens.  ::ninja:: 

Tant mieux si tu n'es pas trop sujet à la cinétose. Par contre comme on le répète à chaque fois, si tu commences à te sentir un peu mal, arrête de suite et fais une pause.

----------


## nodulle

> Bon sang de bon sang de bon sang...
> J'ai joué presque 3 heures à half life avec l'index...
> 
> Même pas (un peu mais ca va) de "cinétose " en mode mouvement fluide, le casque est très confortable et visuellement je trouve le rendu très bon.
> Je ne vois pasles pixels, j'ai eu peur de ca.
> Le niveau de détail de... tout !
> J'arrivais à lire les toutes petites inscriptions sur les compteurs électriques  
> 
> Visuellement c'est incroyable, l'éclairage, les textures (l'usure de tous les objets...) c'est limite parfois photoréaliste, le gameplay... l'ambiance... les sensations de tir aussi...
> ...


Voilà, merci. On se tue à le répéter.  ::P:  Et certain continue de casser du sucre sur la VR alors qu'au mieux ils l'ont à peine effleuré ou eu une mauvaise expérience.  ::sad:: 

Tu as finis par recevoir ton casque finalement.  ::):  Et petite question par curiosité : tu fais tourner Alyx à fond ? Tu as quoi comme config ?

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

2080 ti avec un i9 990.
Le jeu est sur un ssd.
Ca tourne tres bien.




> si tu commences à te sentir un peu mal, arrête de suite et fais une pause.


Malgré ma petite envie de gerber, ca a mis un long moment à s'estomper par contre  ::O: 

Mais ouais j'ai peur d'être déçu par les autres jeux, il y en a pas mal qui m’intéressent d'ailleurs (merci pour votre liste) 
Je n'ai jamais autant savouré aussi bien un jeu que Half life. 

Je passe littéralement plusieurs minutes par salle en étant émerveillé et en disant " mais regarde l’éclairage !,  la syncro labiale est incroyable !"
Regarder par la fenêtre et voir les passants discuter, les vélo / piétons passer de manières aléatoire, voir des vaisseaux  / hélicos voler un peu partout.

Ouvrir une machine à laver, mettre un bordel dedans et l'allumer et à regarder comme un con la physique du jeu.

Par contre qui dit Half life, dit moments dans le noir dans des environnements bien glauque...

J'ai arrêté de jouer quand 

Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai vu un cadavre de zombie... ultra bien fait, tellement que quand j'ai pris sa tete, j'ai regardé dans sa bouche et j'ai été horrifié devoir à quel point c'est bien fait... surpris, j'ai balancé sa tête  et quand j'ai vu l’animation j'ai quitté direct  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

Ouais faut s'endurcir un peu pour passer certaines scènes, mais on se rappelle encore de leur découverte des années après  :;): 
Ils ont plutôt bien dosé je trouve, mais ça dépend des sensibilités.

----------


## Jefiban

> *Jefiban*, tu viens de me donner le goût de l'acheter ... mais mon anglais n'est pas terrible, est-ce que ça va me nuire !?


Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème. Il y a très peu de dialogue/texte au final, c'est plus pour comprendre le fonctionnement de certaines choses que tu peux galérer peut-être.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah oui pour la config effectivement ça peut bien tourner.
Et il va falloir t'endurcir un peu...  ::siffle:: 
(Nan en vrai il n'y a rien de vraiment abusé, mais certains passages peuvent être un peu flippants)




> Malgré ma petite envie de gerber, ca a mis un long moment à s'estomper par contre


C'est pour ça. Au moindre début de symptôme, arrête. Tu récupéreras vite en faisant une petite pause, alors qu'en insistant tu risques surtout d'être malade pour un moment derrière.

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Ouais bien vu, mais c'est frustrant de devoir arrêter. 

En tout cas c'est mon premier fps vr, mais les commandes sont tellement bien pensé, je me déplaçais naturellement apres une bonne heure...
Mais ce qui est bien c'est que le jeu commence doucement mais il est intéressant pour les nouveaux comme les vétérans.


Par contre quand j'ai récupérer le flingue je devais tirer sur un cadenas:
Je vise avec mes deux yeux comme dans les films (en général) à moins de 1 m.
Je rate  ::O: 

Je me rapproche, je tire...
Je rate  ::o: 

En fait fallait fermer les yeux et ca touche...



Spoiler Alert! 


C'était tendu dans le métro, mais tellement prenant... incroyable



EDIT: fermer un des yeux

----------


## ExPanda

Ah ben oui il faut vraiment viser hein.  ::P: 
Tu pourras avoir des aides à la visée plus tard, mais pour l'instant... iron sight.

----------


## 564.3

Héhé, ça permet de voir qui a fait un peu de tir IRL, dans ce cas c'est naturel. Mais on s'y fait rapidement sinon, et ça peut servir à avoir certaines habitudes le jour où tu feras du paintball ou je ne sais quoi.
J'espère que t'as pris Pavlov aussi, nodulle de Darth pourront faire une démonstration de tir le lundi soir  ::ninja:: 

Par contre j'ai eu des problèmes du genre dans MSFS avec leur curseur "spatial", parce qu'on n'a qu'un repère de visée (curseur) au lieu de deux (avant/arrière), et l'œil de visée est le gauche alors que mon œil directeur est le droit… il m'a fallu un peu de temps pour comprendre pourquoi ça ne marchait pas.
Edit: un lien https://forums.flightsimulator.com/t...osition/342074 (le gars a un pb à l'œil gauche, c'est beaucoup plus problématique pour lui qu'on ne puisse pas changer ça…)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En parlant de MS Flight Simulator, il prend combien de place actuellement ? 
Ca fait un bon moment que je ne l'ai pas lancé, et quand je le lance, j'ai une mise à jour de 100 Go, mais, je n'ai pas 100 Go de libres sur mon SSD NvMe.  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

> En parlant de MS Flight Simulator, il prend combien de place actuellement ? 
> Ca fait un bon moment que je ne l'ai pas lancé, et quand je le lance, j'ai une mise à jour de 100 Go, mais, je n'ai pas 100 Go de libres sur mon SSD NvMe.


Chez moi le répertoire "Official" avec le pack de base (pas les avions / aéroports deluxe) + toutes les world updates (optionnel) prend 168Go.
Genre le pack POIs France+Benelux (le plus gros) prend plus de 6Go, l'aéroport "ESSA Arlanda" (à Stockholm, le plus gros chais pas pourquoi, va falloir que j'y aille) prend 2Go, le Pilatus PC-6 (même pas testé) prend 1.7Go…
C'est vrai que ça me plombe un SSD aussi, faudrait que je lache du lest. Bon je vais peut-être pas virer la France quand même  ::ninja:: 

Edit: LFPG (Paris CDG à Roissy) fait 338Mo à coté. Bon ok ce n'est pas une œuvre d'art IRL non plus, mais ça fait mal la différence. Bon je vais plus souvent à Orly, qui n'a même pas de répertoire dédié. Et le VL3 fait 267Mo.
Dire que parfois je cherche quelques Go et j'oublie MSFS vu que les données ne sont pas comptée dans Steam…

----------


## 564.3

J'me suis fini *Doom VFR* ces derniers jours histoire de le virer. Je l'avais laissé en plan en attendant des patchs qui ne sont jamais arrivés. J'ai encore trouvé un bug de script qui ne se déclenche pas, avec le checkpoint précédent dans l'état buggé, j'ai du me retaper tout le niveau. Bon ça va, ils sont courts, surtout quand on sait ce qui nous attend.
Par contre j'ai oublié de regarder s'il y avait des mods qui corrigent des trucs, c'est un jeu édité par Bethesda  ::ninja:: 

Les assets de Doom 2016 sont quand même bien cool en VR, dommage que le gameplay ne suive pas. Enfin il y a de bons cotés, mais les interactions sont un peu trop abstraites genre pointeur laser, pas de collisions physiques... qui pourrait être problématique avec les grosses armes mais satisfaisante si bien intégré au reste (genre on si on pouvait bloquer/repousser une attaque avec, mais faut revoir pas mal de choses). Et ça me gène toujours de ne pas avoir de locomotion relative au controleur dans un FPS.
Edit: Et c'est la blague le coup des menus qui nous collent à la tronche avec une sorte de snap d'orientation, sur les crédits à la fin du jeu ça m'a particulièrement étonné surtout qu'ils sont animés. Faites pas ça les gars... on dirait que ça les a fait chier de faire une scène 3D avec un "écran de ciné", ou laisser la salle vide et qu'on regarde ailleurs, du coup ils nous collent un écran à la tronche quoi qu'on fasse.

Bref, j'ai toujours un avis mitigé sur ce jeu...

----------


## 564.3

Sinon pour ceux qui ont les masters de RE2 ou RE3, le mod VR est sorti avec gestion des controleurs VR. Ainsi que d'autres utilisant ce moteur, mais avec une intégration de base pour l'instant.
https://github.com/praydog/REFramework/releases/latest
J'ai aucun de ces jeux, donc je peux pas dire ce que ça donne. En plus avec mon vieux GPU doit falloir bien baisser le niveau de rendu.

https://github.com/praydog/REFramewo...oting#gameplay



> RE2 and RE3:
> 
> - Motion controller support
> - Head-based movement
> - Smooth locomotion
> - Smooth turning
> - Mostly right-handed
> 
> Playing with a gamepad is supported. IK gets disabled when using one.


Et ça fait toujours chier ces histoires de locomotion relative au casque, mais c'est plus facile pour un portage de jeu pour écran vu qu'en face c'est toujours dans la direction où on regarde (à part dans les jeux de Mechwarrior). En VR je ne trouve pas ça naturel, mais bon… on en a déjà parlé, idéalement faudrait une locomotion relative au bassin, mais avoir un 4e point suivi est loin d'être mainstream.

Edit: vidéo de gameplay de RE3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvTyGZbLVh4&t=175s
C'est quand même assez funky, notamment les changements de point de vue à diverses occasions (écran de gestion des objets, passage à la 3e personne avec mouvements de caméra pour les moments cinématiques, etc).

----------


## ExPanda

Paper Beast dans le prime gaming de janvier. Si vous avez prime foncez dessus.

----------


## R3dF0x

C'est *Paper Beast "Folder Edition"* qui n'est pas VR (si j'ai bien compris)

----------


## ExPanda

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. Ben désolé alors j'avais mal lu, effectivement c'est la "Folded" et c'est non VR.

Mais pourquoi ils ont fait ça ?  ::|:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. Ben désolé alors j'avais mal lu, effectivement c'est la "Folded" et c'est non VR.
> 
> Mais pourquoi ils ont fait ça ?


Peut-etre que l'appli amazon ne dispose pas du framework pour la VR? (vu que ce n'est pas une clef steam ou EGS)

----------


## 564.3

> Peut-etre que l'appli amazon ne dispose pas du framework pour la VR? (vu que ce n'est pas une clef steam ou EGS)


L'EGS non plus, les devs utilisent une ou plusieurs libs assez standards du genre OpenVR (SteamVR), Oculus, WMR, OpenXR (en priorité de nos jours) ou autre, et la partie driver/service est coté utilisateur.
Il y a pas mal de jeux/démos/protos VR distribués directement sur itch.io par exemple.

C'est plutôt un choix entre Amazon et l'éditeur, notamment la VR ne touche toujours que ~2% des utilisateurs vu les stats Steam. Ça aurait été cool de mettre les deux, mais ça se comprend…
Edit: 1.93% de gens avec la VR ce mois-ci, et 2.57% avec l'interface (et/ou OS ?) en français. J'attends toujours que les courbes se croisent pour troller  ::ninja:: 
(en parts des marché/revenus les francophones doivent être plus haut que ça)

----------


## ExPanda

Je demandais surtout pourquoi ils avaient fait une version non-VR.
En soit vu les mécaniques ça doit bien se jouer largement comme ça même si ça doit perdre en ambiance. Mais ils présentaient le jeu non pas comme un jeu mais une nouvelle expérience blablabla... Et pis finalement en fait si c'est un jeu, faites-le donc sur écran.

----------


## Yo-gourt

J'ai choppé Alyx et Pavlov en soldes. Bon autant j'encaissais pas trop mal les mouvements fluides au début de mes expériences VR..aujourd'hui je n'y arrive plus sans mal de crâne.
Du coup Pavlov...c'est mal barré. Je dois dire que même en ayant tiré IRL, j'ai du mal à bien viser en VR avec des fusils. J'aimerai me fabriquer un support pour y caler les manettes pour être plus stable. 
Du coup Alys en mode téléportation, je pensais que ça allait être naze, mais l'ambiance est si prenante que j'oublie le problème. 
J'ai passé 2-3h d'affilées la première fois et j'ai arrêté au moment où....



Spoiler Alert! 


On choppe la lampe torche et on croise les crab head de l'enfer...mais pourquoi c'est si long de recharger un pooooompe!!! J'avais déjà le frousse de ces bestiole dans les HL, mais là :fear:

----------


## 564.3

Ouais la téléportation on s'y fait bien je trouve. Sinon il y a des systèmes de dash dans certains jeux, pour éviter de devoir viser. Comme une petite téléportation dans la direction donnée.
Pour Pavlov c'est ballot, dans celui là il n'y a pas de plan B à part attendre de s'y faire. Ça dépend des gens, mais souvent ça évolue avec l'habitude. Faut surtout faire une pause, changer de jeu ou de mode de déplacement des qu'on commence à se sentir mal.$
Edit: on avait pas mal discuté du sujet autours de ce post https://forum.canardpc.com/showthrea...4#post12651804

----------


## Yo-gourt

Ah, mais au début j'encaissais mieux. J'ai joué à Blade & Sorcery sans trop de soucis, Gorn, Je fais du VTOL tranquille. 
J'ai acheté le petit jeu Warplanes WW1...et remboursé direct, au bout de 10 min mal à la tête, alors que dans VTOL je fais des tonneaux et looping sans souci. Je pense que la fluidité des mouvements y joue beaucoup, le coucou WW1 bouge trop.
Enfin c'est lié à plein de choses physiques et physiologiques du moment, fatigue etc. Tant que je peux enchaîner des runs de Pistol Whip ça me va  ::): 
Alyx faut que je m'y remette, mais j'ose pas...j'ai bien vu que ces saloperies ne crèvent pas en 1ou 2 coups de shotgun..va falloir ruser vu le nombre de cartouches qu'il me reste. 
On touche du doigt l'atout majeur de la VR...une immersion folle avec parfois pas grand chose.

----------


## ExPanda

Tu as peut-être un peu perdu l'habitude mais moi ça me fait pareil avec certains jeux. La fluidité change tout, si un truc est un peu mal codé ou ramouille je me sens pas bien aussi. Par exemple sur Paper Beast, le moteur physique un peu chelou par moment me mettait pas très à l'aise.

Concernant Alyx je suis étonné des headcrabs qui ne meurent pas en deux coups de shotgun, ils sont plus résistants en difficile (j'ai fait le jeu en normal) ?
Si c'est pas le cas et que tu parles de certains spéciaux à "armure", tu as peut-être juste pas vu leur point faible.  ::siffle::

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Du coup Pavlov...c'est mal barré. Je dois dire que même en ayant tiré IRL, j'ai du mal à bien viser en VR avec des fusils. J'aimerai me fabriquer un support pour y caler les manettes pour être plus stable.


Perso j'ai acheté ça https://www.etsy.com/fr/listing/9119...etic-rifle-gun pour mon reverb G2, et même si c'est très cher pour ce que c'est, surtout avec les frais de port, je ne regrette pas du tout l'achat.
Pas encore testé sur Pavlov que je viens de prendre en promo, mais ça change la vie sur Zero Caliber ou Sniper Elite VR.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. Ben désolé alors j'avais mal lu, effectivement c'est la "Folded" et c'est non VR.
> 
> Mais pourquoi ils ont fait ça ?



Par contre quant j'ai acheté la version VR à noël sur Steam, j'ai eu la version folded offerte avec, je ne sais pas si ils font pareil avec l'inverse sur steam, mais l'editeur a l'air de vouloir "offrir" une version avec l'autre. Bon après c'est peut-être que si tu achètes au moins une version et leur générosité se limite peut-être là.

----------


## 564.3

> Perso j'ai acheté ça https://www.etsy.com/fr/listing/9119...etic-rifle-gun pour mon reverb G2, et même si c'est très cher pour ce que c'est, surtout avec les frais de port, je ne regrette pas du tout l'achat.
> Pas encore testé sur Pavlov que je viens de prendre en promo, mais ça change la vie sur Zero Caliber ou Sniper Elite VR.


Faut se méfier des stocks physiques, ça fait perdre en liberté/rapidité de mouvement aussi. Selon les jeux ça peut être plus ou moins problématique. Genre dans Pavlov enchainer fusil/grenade/fusil/pistolet/couteau/etc.
Après je n'ai pas testé, au début ça fait bizarre de ne rien avoir mais on s'y fait. Et on doit aussi se faire au stock, même si je vois des retours de gens qui ont testé puis en sont revenus (selon le jeu).
Bref, à tester mais ça ne résoudra pas tous les problèmes.

----------


## jujupatate

Je m'en était fabriqué un en PVC et j'ai fini par l'abandonner, c'est génial pour tirer mais ça handicape pas mal pour les déplacements en full locomotion. 
Bien pour The Gun Club ou Crisis VRigade, pas bien pour Pavlov ou WarDust.

----------


## Darth

Pareil que le camarade au dessus. Pavlov tu changes d'armes donc de config toutes les 45 secondes. Et je te parle pas des lancers de grenades, avec la manette droite collé au gun stock tu décroches tes lustres avec entrain.

----------


## 564.3

Ou alors ça fait une bonne raison de se trouver un bon spot de camping, sortir le fusil, et attendre le gibier (si c'est pas lui qui nous trouve).
Plutôt que courir dans les couloirs avec un canon scié dans chaque main, 2 autres canons sciés en bandoulière et le couteau entre les dents (je ne dénoncerais personne  ::ninja:: ).

Pour les non-violents, j'avais raté l'annonce de ce jeu de Schell Games (I expect you to die, Until you fall), exclu Quest (pour l'instant au moins): Lost Recipes. J'aime bien le concept, un peu de voyage historique et surtout de la cuisine.
Ça semble léger coté contenu (9 recettes selon le site, 14 recettes selon leur pdf), mais ça peut être sympa à faire en 1-2h et ça va peut-être évoluer.



Je n'avais pas tilté que c'était eux qui font la version VR de Among Us en fait. C'est entre de bonnes mains.

----------


## Yo-gourt

> Tu as peut-être un peu perdu l'habitude mais moi ça me fait pareil avec certains jeux. La fluidité change tout, si un truc est un peu mal codé ou ramouille je me sens pas bien aussi. Par exemple sur Paper Beast, le moteur physique un peu chelou par moment me mettait pas très à l'aise.
> 
> Concernant Alyx je suis étonné des headcrabs qui ne meurent pas en deux coups de shotgun, ils sont plus résistants en difficile (j'ai fait le jeu en normal) ?
> Si c'est pas le cas et que tu parles de certains spéciaux à "armure", tu as peut-être juste pas vu leur point faible.


Alors ce ne sont ni les head crabs standards ni ceux avec armure, mais ceux, plus ressemblant à des araignées...j'ai l'impression que ce sont ceux que l'on voyait dans HL de temps en temps qui faisaient super mal...si ça se trouve c'étaient des morceaux de cartons qui volaient...  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

Ok, ceux "empoisonnés" alors.
Effectivement ils sont un poil plus résistants.  ::ninja:: 
Après ils le sont pas tant que ça, le truc c'est qu'ils font plus de dégâts donc faut un peu les tuer en premier.

----------


## Graine

J'ai récemment acheté Ace Combat 7 pensant qu'on pouvait y jouer en VR mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être le cas. Mes recherches google n'aboutissent pas vous avez des infos a ce sujet?
Merci.

----------


## Darth

Aucune idée pour ace combat mais tu as wingman de souvenir qui marche en VR, a vérifier.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai récemment acheté Ace Combat 7 pensant qu'on pouvait y jouer en VR mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être le cas. Mes recherches google n'aboutissent pas vous avez des infos a ce sujet?
> Merci.


Compatible PSVR uniquement il me semble oui :/

SInon Project Wingman, qui est un Ace combat sans la licence (et assez gerbant en VR d'ailleurs)

----------


## Graine

Je vais me rabattre sur project wingman. Pour AC 7 il était prévu pourtant sur pc après l exclu Ps4, mais tjs Rien à ce jour

----------


## madpenguin

> SInon Project Wingman, qui est un Ace combat sans la licence (et assez gerbant en VR d'ailleurs)


Un autre défaut de PW : les menus, même en VR, c'est obligatoirement au clavier (ou au pad). Contrôleurs VR non supportés, navigation dans les menus impossible au Joystick. C'est presque aussi relou qu'AC qui n'affiche pas les menus en VR mais uniquement sur l'écran.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je vais me rabattre sur project wingman. Pour AC 7 il était prévu pourtant sur pc après l exclu Ps4, mais tjs Rien à ce jour


La partie VR d'Ace Combat 7 se résume à 4-5 missions et à quelques avions. Les missions sont sympa mais loin des missions de la campagne solo.
Project Wingman propose tous le jeu en VR.

----------


## Graine

Sur PC aussi ? Je n ai vu que le mode campagne.

----------


## Oldnoobie

En + simu y a aussi VTOL, et sinon, IL2 Sturmovik. Arcade : Ultrawings. Et entre les deux : WW1 Warplanes.

----------


## 564.3

Ace Combat 7 et Project Wingman c'est plutôt de l'arcade à grand spectacle. Metal avait fait AC7 sur PSVR, sur PC c'est écran uniquement de ce que j'en vois.
Mais ouais en jeux de pilotage d'avion VR il y a de tout, y compris les gros simulateurs (faut s'accrocher coté GPU par contre).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Sur PC aussi ? Je n ai vu que le mode campagne.


Pas de VR sur la version PC d'AC 7. J'ai pris le jeu sur les 2 plateformes.  ::ninja::  Bon, sur PS4, j'avais en cadeau Ace Combat 5 que je n'ai pas fait.

----------


## Nibher

J'ai testé pour vous le Barjo Apero  :Cigare: 

Pour contexte j'ai eu un Rift1 en 2016, puis un Index à sa sortie fin 2018 (?). Bien que l'Index a été un bond sur tous les plans, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'être un poil déçu par la qualité d'affichage : c'était mieux mais y'avait clairement encore beaucoup de marge avant d'avoir quelque chose de satisfaisant.

Et donc le Varjo. Alors clairement l'affichage est dingue au point qu'avoir le desktop virtuel devant soi revient quasi à avoir sa tv 4K devant soi. Mais comme le disent toutes les reviews, cela se fait au détriment du FOV et ajoute des déformations sur les côtés. Le FOV horizontal est un chouillat plus petit que sur l'Index, le vertical est bien plus restreint mais ça ne me gêne pas dans le sens où celui du Valve Index était trop grand pour ma physionomie (sur L'index je pense bien que je n'utilisais que 70% du FOV vertical grâce à mes arcades sourcillières d'homme de cro-magnon). Mais le plus gênant c'est que la surface où on a la vision stéréo (à "l'intersection" des deux lentilles) est beaucoup plus petite me semble-t-il.

L'ajustement auto de l'idp est cool aussi, mais c'est tellement cool qu'on oublie même que c'est une feature. Pas vraiment pu essayer le rendu fovéal même si parfois on peut voir très furtivement la réso augmenter sur le desktop après avoir changer son regard.

A tester +, mais honnêtement je suis entre deux eaux : beaucoup de défauts, mais c'est vrai que malgré tout l'apport sur les simus (essayé Automobolista 2, Elite et MSF) est vraiment ouf et là on oublie vite les déformations et autres désagréments. Je retenterai ce soir.

----------


## Maalak

Fonctionne parfaitement avec un SLI de 3090 Ti ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nibher

On va dire que ma 2080 tire un peu la langue  ::P:

----------


## 564.3

De ce que j'ai compris, pour le rendu fovéal faut que les applis/jeux intègrent leur SDK et utilisent les fonctions dans leur pipeline de rendu. Je ne sais pas s'il y en a qui le font, à part des applis pro développées spécifiquement pour l'engin.
Mais ce genre de techno devrait se généraliser dans les années qui viennent, entre le PSVR2, Projet Cambria, le machin d'Apple… Ça va fini par être exploité.

----------


## Nibher

J'avoue que je pense le renvoyer. A ce prix-là ça devrait être futur-proof mais il y a trop de détails qui gênent pour le moment... Je vais retourner un peu sur l'Index ce soir pour comparer.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai regardé vite fait sur les jeux où il y a potentiellement des acheteurs qui mettent 2k€ dans un casque VR (DCS et MSFS), et les livraisons ont commencé en Europe puis bientôt aux USA.

Sur DCS il y a un problème de réglage par défaut de la projection, le support de Varjo est au courant et va corriger ça. Pour l'instant faut bricoler les paramètres via un outil de debug OpenXR écrit pour du matos WMR à la base.
Le gars qui a démarré la discussion n'arrive pas non plus à faire marcher la reprojection a priori, c'est le genre de jeu où on vise 1:2.
https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/290247...omment=4864010

Sinon ça discute aussi sur les forums MSFS:
https://forums.flightsimulator.com/t...-device/464385

Dans les deux cas il y en a qui mentionnent un Discord de joueurs Varjo Aero, ça vaut ptet le coup d'y faire un tours voir quels sont les problèmes et les solutions (si c'est bien mis en valeur et pas noyé dans les discussions).

Et en passant, j'avais raté qu'il y en a qui ont changé l'algo d'upscaling pour mettre le concurrent de FSR par Nvidia. L'intérêt de ces trucs est surtout la passe de sharpening, que des gens mettaient déjà sur du bon vieux bilinear upscaling.
A priori c'est un peu plus efficace avec NIS ou FSR, mais quand je vois les comparatifs ça me donne pas envie de bricoler pour gagner quasi que dalle…
https://forums.flightsimulator.com/t...-thread/482927

----------


## Nibher

Merci pour les infos !
Je suis déjà le discord en question.

En fait mon principal problème ne peut être corrigé. Pour imaginer la sensation, faites ça et vous aurez une bonne idée de la réduction de la surface de stéréoscopie. Peut-être que l'index est particulièrement bien fait à ce niveau-là par rapport à la concurrence, je n'avais même pas imaginé que ça pouvait-être un problème avant d'en faire l'expérience. Malgrè tout ce que j'ai pu lire je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ce souci, cela dit je vais peut-être finir par m'y faire.

----------


## 564.3

Ok t'as déjà les bonnes pistes. Décision pas facile alors, de toute façon c'est un pari...
Bizarre que l'optique soit autant coupé/éloignée sur la zone intérieur, normal qu'il y ait moins de recoupement stéréo dans ce cas.
Sinon pour le FOV global la comparaison choque forcément après l'Index, qui est le casque "normal" avec le plus grand. Ça reste un petit écart par rapport aux casques "requin marteau" du genre Pimax/XTAL, mais quand on passe de l'un à l'autre ça doit être assez évident.

Je sais pas si t'as vu dans la section matos (d'ailleurs on devrait plutôt parler là bas quand il n'est pas question de jeux), j'ai posté la vidéo d'un Youtuber francophone qui a mesuré le FOV perçu (subjectif) de pas mal de matos en comparaison du Varjo Aero:
https://forum.canardpc.com/showthrea...0#post13667910
https://youtu.be/gQJUdtFvjYo?t=675 la vidéo en question avec le timestamp pour ses mesures de divers casques. Il dit que 102°H c'est bof alors que c'est quand même mieux que beaucoup, mais en vertical il a 80° et n'avait jamais vu autant restreint.
Par contre il ne parle pas de la forme de l'image et du recoupement stéréo. Sur les casques de 2016 par exemple le Rift était connu pour avoir une zone visible plutôt carré et le Vive arrondie.

----------


## Maalak

A 2k€ le casque, pour moi, ce serait assez vite décidé.  ::siffle:: 

On va arriver à une période d'évolution globale dans la technologie des casques, alors autant garder ses sous pour des versions abouties, et probablement en plus moins chères si on laisse Apple de côté. Quitte à devoir se contenter d'un Q2 à 350 balles à côté qui fera suffisamment bien le taf en attendant .

----------


## 564.3

Comme d'hab ça dépend du budget dispo et de ce qu'on fait avec le casque. On n'est pas sur de ce qui va sortir cette année sur PC, mais c'est pas gagné qu'il ait un concurrent niveau densité de pixel.
Un Reverb G2 fait probablement l'affaire ou peut-être le Vive Pro 2 en intermédiaire avec d'autres qualités/défauts, mais je n'ai pas vraiment suivi les retours (à part les journalistes qui disaient "lentilles pas terribles").

----------


## Nibher

Oui je vais continuer sur le topic Hardware VR  :;):

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Bonjour.
Apres avoir passé environ 7 heures incroyable sur half life Halyx, j'ai voulu varier les plaisirs avec d'autres fps...

Pavlov et zero caliber.

Bon apres mon expérience de fps sur Half life j'ai vite pris le coup de main au niveau des mouvements et ... quand j'ai eu l'occasion de tester une arme a deux main ça a été la cata.
Non pas par rapport à devoir simuler le fait de tenir l'arme (je dois vraiment avoir l'air con ) mais pour viser !

Quand j'utilise la mire ou un reflex et que je ferme un oeil je vois très flou et c'est super désagréable à moyenne distance.
Je m'y prends peu etre mal ? 
Ou alors c'est normal au vu de la résolution du valve index pour les moyennes distances ?

Du coup je joue avec des pistolets en mode John Wick mais en mode xcom 2 en début de partie (chance de toucher très basses)


Pourtant j'ai retesté sur half life et je n'est pas ce problème (peut etre parce que les combats sont de courtes distances ?)

----------


## 564.3

Selon les jeux les lunettes de visée ont des pseudo effets d'optique plus ou moins contraignants, genre faut être bien aligné et à la bonne distance de la lunette pour voir net.

Dans Pavlov il y a le choix entre plusieurs lunettes, passes au stand de tir et essaies un peu tout. J'ai tendance à garder un simple point rouge sans grossissement et tirer sur 2 pixels au loin en croisant les doigts.
Il y en a aussi avec 2 viseurs, une lunette x4 dans l'axe et point rouge sans grossissement à 45°.

----------


## nodulle

Laisser tomber le double flingue. A part pour la rigolade c'est très imprécis et tu vas te faire rouler dessus. Le recul du flingue est plus important que si tu le tiens à deux mains.

----------


## Darth

J'ai jamais fermé un oeil en VR pour viser, cela dit je le fais pas non plus dans la réalité, je garde ma vision périphérique pour etre sur qu'un gamin ne va pas pas passer dans ma ligne de tir et se prendre une fleche de nerf dans l'oreille.

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Ok merci les gens.

Les points rouges j'ai énormément de mal je vois trop flou quand la cible est à 20 metres .
Les fusils à la mire (surtout les pistolet ) pareil, cela dit je ne sais pas si dans la réalité c'est compliqué je ne me rends pas compte de la distance  :tired: 

Si ca se trouve je me plain pour rien et c'est complétement normal d'avoir du mal.

EDIT:
Yen a qui sont chaud 
https://youtu.be/9ihMYVqa2Xg?t=34

C'est sportif en tout cas.

----------


## R3dF0x

Pourtant les points rouges, c'est ce qui est le plus facile/simple.  ::huh::

----------


## nodulle

Ah oui même avec la mire classique tu vois flou également ? C'est bizarre. Tu alignes bien les deux mires ? Ton casque est bien positionné ? Tu es bien dans le sweet spot ?

N'hésites pas à tester les flingues mire et viseur dans le training shooter et à passer les lundi soir  :;): , on te formera  dans les larmes et le sang  ::P: .

En règle général, pour viser précisément, je ferme un oeil. Mais il m'arrive comme Darth de garder les deux ouverts. Dans ce cas là c'est plus une question d'habitude je pense.




> Pourtant les points rouges, c'est ce qui est le plus facile/simple.


C'est ce que je dirais aussi. Perso je mets toujours le viseur holographique avec la croix et le rond.

----------


## Darth

Pas mieux que le crabe.

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Attendez c'est quoi le sweet spot ?
Quand je vise et bé je regarde de la tete penché de traviole en fait.
Je suis pas en face à mon casque.

----------


## Graine

Ah ,je viens de voir que Project Wingman est dans le GAME PASS.
Du coup c'est installé. J'espère que ça marche en VR avec un manip car pour l'instant hélas non.
Pareil pour le joystick non reconnu.
J'ai l"impression que la version du store n'est pas compatible WMR. ::'(:

----------


## 564.3

> Attendez c'est quoi le sweet spot ?
> Quand je vise et bé je regarde de la tete penché de traviole en fait.
> Je suis pas en face à mon casque.


Je comprends pas bien ce que tu fais, normalement le casque est fixé à la tête et ne devrait pas bouger.

Le "sweet spot" c'est d'avoir l'œil aligné avec le centre de la lentille (la zone la plus nette) dans le casque.
En général ça se règle par rapport à l'écart inter-pupillaire, pour que chaque œil soit en face de chaque lentille dans l'axe horizontal.
Selon le casque, il faut aussi un peu ajuster comment on le serre à la tête pour que les lentilles soient en face dans l'axe vertical.

En général faut un peu bidouiller avec le casque pas serré pour voir ce qui est net ou pas. Puis se débrouiller pour que ça tienne comme ça quand le casque est serré, le tout en restant confortable.
Comme repère, typiquement prendre des écritures d'un menu système ou autre élément détaillé. Bouger la tête (et le casque collé) dans tous les sens en gardant les yeux fixé sur les écritures, les yeux bougent pour voir comment ça rend quand on s'approche des bords des lentilles. Le but est que la zone nette soit bien centrée sur les deux yeux, sinon ajuster l'écart inter-pupillaire et le placement du casque.
Pour l'écart inter-pupillaire une façon simple est tenir le casque pour qu'un œil voit net, puis régler jusqu'à ce que c'est le cas pour l'autre aussi. Éventuellement aller un peu plus loin et revenir, pour s'assurer que c'est bien centré.

----------


## CONTROLE FISCAL

Bon je viens de tester et ouais regarder droit permet une meilleure qualité.

En gros je visais en tournant les yeux, pas totalement en face des lunettes.
Ca change la vie.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais globalement même si la zone nette des lentilles s'améliore depuis 2016, il vaut mieux bouger la tête que les yeux pour regarder à travers la zone la plus nette.

----------


## ExPanda

> En gros je visais en tournant les yeux, pas totalement en face des lunettes.
> Ca change la vie.


Ah oui ça c'est une des premières habitudes à prendre avec la VR, regarder droit et bouger la tête plutôt que les yeux.  ::P:

----------


## Graine

Sinon aucune info pour la VR avec le store Xbox et plus précisément le Game PASS? (Pour Project wingman)?
Désolé d'insister.

----------


## Nibher

Aucune idée, je peux juste te dire que Tetris Effect du Gamepass fonctionne correctement via SteamVR. Tu peux toujours tenter voir si ça fonctionne chez toi aussi? Si pas, ça voudrait dire que y'a un blème quelque part chez toi.

----------


## Graine

Dac merci.

----------


## Graine

Visiblement la VR est en projet mais toujours pas dispo.(sur le store) Je vais acheter sur Steam mas gounflas.

----------


## Darth

Les premiers retours sur hitman vr sont pas très bon. Pas de roomscale déjà, la ceinture d'outils qui suit pas les mouvements si tu as le malheur de tourner autrement qu'en snap sur le joystick. Bref c'est fait pour du psvr, pas pour du pc.

----------


## 564.3

Ah c'est ballot, prévu pour être joué vautré dans un canapé en fait. Il y avait ce genre de problèmes pour Skyrim VR ou No Man Sky par exemple. À voir s'ils vont patcher ou s'il faudra modder, mais vaut mieux attendre…

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, voici mon avis sur ce Hitman 3 en VR. Et bah putain, c'est pire que la version PSVR. 
Pleins de mauvais points :
* le jeu ne bascule pas automatiquement en VR dès que le casque est connecté et SteamVR branché. Il faut attendre que le jeu nous propose de basculer en VR s'il détecte un casque.
* les graphismes sont légèrement mieux que sur PSVR mais très loin de tous les jeux PCVR. A côté, Beat Saber / Super Hot sont magnifiques. Le jeu ne propose pas suffisamment d'options graphiques en VR.
* les contrôles que se soit pour naviguer dans les menus ou in-game sont AFFREUX !! Mais, les dévs ont fait quoi en 1 an ?! Même si sur PC VR on peut enfin utiliser nos 2 mains, les intéractions sont extrêmement limités.
* le roomscale est quasi absent. En fait, le jeu utilise les mêmes contrôles que sur PSVR, à savoir penser pour y jouer avec la manette. Du coup, pas de recharge manuelle des armes, pas de possibilité de grimper avec nos 2 mains
* le corps de notre avatar est bombé vers l'avant, comme sur Arizona Sunshine. C'est affreux pour bouger et notre Agent 47 se tortille n'importe comment, c'est même pire que BONEWORKS (mais lui, c'est assumé)

Bref, je ne vous le recommande absolument pas. J'ai lâché le jeu au bout de 30 min, alors que sur PSVR, j'ai du faire au moins une bonne dizaine d'heures. Il y avait moins d'emmerde pour les menu et pour bouger / viser / attaquer malgré les contrôles via la dualshock en mode controlleur VR.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah ouais, chaud...  ::mellow:: 

Merci pour le retour.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

C'est dingue ca quand même, alors que tu as pleins de mods amateurs qui te rajouent du room scaling avec gestion des contrôleurs sur des jeux absolument pas prévus pour à la base...Ca me sidère ce niveau, Et ca fait chier aussi quand tu te dis que la majorité des joueurs VR de chez Sony considèrent que c'est "CA" la VR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est dingue ca quand même, alors que tu as pleins de mods amateurs qui te rajouent du room scaling avec gestion des contrôleurs sur des jeux absolument pas prévus pour à la base...Ca me sidère ce niveau, Et ca fait chier aussi quand tu te dis que la majorité des joueurs VR de chez Sony considèrent que c'est "CA" la VR.


Alors, je n'ai pas lu les retours de joueurs PSVR. Mais même les exclu PSVR font mieux qu'Hitman 3. J'espère vraiment qu'IO prévoit d'améliorer la partie VR. Mais vu leur lenteur, en 1 an d'exclu EGS / PSVR, les dévs ont juste réussit à proposer de faire bouger le bras gauche indépendamment de la droite (qui est la main dominante).

----------


## 564.3

Ça se comprend qu'ils aient fait une version PSVR en mode fauteuil/gamepad vu les limites des PS Moves, RE7 l'a aussi fait et a été encensé.
Mais c'est du gachis qu'ils n'aient pas mieux bossé la version PC et potentiellement PSVR2, il me tentait bien sur le principe…

On verra dans les mois qui viennent, mais s'ils corrigent à peine les plus gros bugs, faut espérer que des modeurs fassent le taf à leur place. Je ne sais pas si le moteur qu'ils utilisent est facilement modable, mais une partie du boulot est déjà fait au moins.

Sinon le studio qui fait la version VR de Green Hell tease un peu. J'ai fini le jeu sur écran, mais je me le reprendrais bien si la version VR est correcte et tourne potablement avec ma GTX 1070.
https://store.steampowered.com/news/app/1782330/

----------


## Darth

1 an de taf pour ça c'est une honte, surtout a 60 balles.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, en attendant un patch, il y a moyen d'augmenter la résolution en passant par le super sampling. DU coup, juste pour ce jeu, j'ai mis 480 % et l'image est enfin propre et nette. A 500% le jeu crash.
J'ai testé la 1e mission d'Hitman 1 (Paris) et retester Dubai (1e map d'Hitman 3). Le Screen Space Reflection est assez affreuse en l'état. Mais bon, au moins, le reste est visuellement assez correct.

Par contre, le jeu a trop de glitch ou alors c'est mon tracking qui déconne.  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

Pour le screen space reflection, c'est un problème de stéréoscopie qu'on voit de temps en temps dans d'autres jeux aussi ?

Des glitchs du genre celui qu'on voit passer un peu partout, quand t'étrangles un NPC il fait n'imp et s'envole au plafond ?
https://old.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...using_virtual/

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ahaha, non, je n'ai pas testé la corde à piano ni l'étranglement. Je ramasse juste un AK / marteau / autre objet, et je ne peux plus bouger ma main droite, comme si elle était aimantée. Mais dès que je lâche l'objet, ma main rebouge normalement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour le screen space reflection, c'est un problème de stéréoscopie qu'on voit de temps en temps dans d'autres jeux aussi ?


Qu'entends tu par problème de stéréoscopie sur le SSR ?
Là, le problème dans Hitman 3, c'est la faible résolution du SSR.

----------


## 564.3

> Ahaha, non, je n'ai pas testé la corde à piano ni l'étranglement. Je ramasse juste un AK / marteau / autre objet, et je ne peux plus bouger ma main droite, comme si elle était aimantée. Mais dès que je lâche l'objet, ma main rebouge normalement.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Qu'entends tu par problème de stéréoscopie sur le SSR ?
> Là, le problème dans Hitman 3, c'est la faible résolution du SSR.


Ah ouais ça ressemble bien à un bug ton problème de main. Faudrait peut-être la bouger au gamepad PS4 ensuite  ::ninja:: 

Dans quelques jeux VR le SSR n'est pas cohérent entre l'œil gauche et droit. Genre dans Star Wars Squadron ça me faisait ça, je ne sais pas s'ils l'ont patché depuis.

----------


## 564.3

Un chapitre 2 pour TWD: Saints & Sinners devrait sortir sur Quest cette année. Pour l'instant pas de précisions ni d'estimation de date de sortie sur les autres plateformes. Ce sera un standalone et pas un DLC.
https://twitter.com/WalkingDeadVR (teasing initial)
https://www.oculus.com/blog/the-walk...nounced-quest/ (un plus d'infos sur le blog d'Oculus, mais ils ne parlent que du Quest)

Faudra voir ce que vaut le contenu, mais au moins c'est peu probable qu'ils flinguent le gameplay.

----------


## 564.3

Bon bah c'est cool, Wanderer a plutôt de bons retours des journalistes de RoadToVR et UploadVR.
Le principal a l'air là pour un jeu d'aventure/puzzle, le contenu a l'air bien chiadé. Dommage qu'il y ait quelques défauts techniques du genre des interactions pas super bien foutues et quelques bugs, faut espérer qu'ils corrigeront ça.
34€ pour une dizaine d'heures de jeu c'est plutôt bien dans le genre aventure, et au pire ceux qui trouvent ça trop cher pourront attendre des soldes.

Le trailer en passant, je ne sais plus s'il était déjà passé (edit: ah non c'est une nouvelle vidéo, avant c'était un teaser).




Sinon je viens de commencer The Vanishing of Ethan Carter VR qui pour le coup est vraiment foireux techniquement, un portage desktop pas fini et pas patché. Interaction au gamepad, problèmes de stéréoscopie à diverses occasions (texte, portail du pouvoir)… Mais sur ma première heure de jeu le contenu a l'air bien, particulièrement visuellement et sur le reste aussi.
Du coup Wanderer attendra un peu.

----------


## nodulle

Ah oui The Vanishing of Ethan Carter est sorti au tout début de la VR et ils ont fait l'adaptation à la va vite histoire de dire qu'il est jouable en VR. J'avais fait le jeu en desktop et il est plutôt pas mal. Un bon walking sim et plutôt joli de ce que je m'en souviens. La version VR j'ai du tester 5 min histoire de voir à quoi ça ressemble.

Il y a un niveau qui fait un peu peur mais te connaissant ça devrait bien se passer.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Ok, je mettrais quand même mon slip renforcé dans le doute.
En VR ça rend effectivement super bien à part les problèmes de stéréo visuelle, et ça tourne correctement avec ma GTX 1070.
Faudrait que je vérifie s'il n'y a pas des mods peut-être, mais vu que ce n'est qu'à des moment spécifiques et courts, je ferme un œil et c'est plié.

----------


## ExPanda

Tiens j'ai jamais relancé Ethan Carter en VR. J'avais essayé avec mon WMR à l'époque et impossible de dépasser le menu, rien ne répondait, que ce soit contrôleur VR, clavier ou manette Xbox.

Et ouais il y a un passage du jeu que je n'étais pas spécialement pressé de refaire en VR.  ::ninja:: 


Edit : Soldes chez Steam et y'a quelques trucs sympas en VR : https://store.steampowered.com/vr/
Genre Alyx à 25€, I Expect You To Die à 10€, Creed à 9€, les deux Budgets Cuts pour 11€...

----------


## LtBlight

Petite question : *Medal of Honor : Above and Beyond* a une petite promo sur Steam (31.99€). Il les vaut? J'aimerais dépoussiérer mon Quest.

----------


## Skyounet1664

J'ai craqué pour Taskmaker à 10€ et c'est vraiment chouette pour le moment.

----------


## 564.3

> Et ouais il y a un passage du jeu que je n'étais pas spécialement pressé de refaire en VR.


Faut dire que je viens de finir Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice en VR, il y a des passages assez tendus aussi.
Je ne l'avais pas fait sur desktop et je suis bien content de l'avoir découvert comme ça. La version VR pourrait être mieux, mais pour l'ambiance et l'immersion c'est plutôt bien foutu.

Il y a quelques jeux horrifiques qui trainnent dans mon backlog, je crois que je suis prêt à les continuer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai craqué pour Taskmaker à 10€ et c'est vraiment chouette pour le moment.


Je suppose que tu parles de Maskmaker. Ouais c'est bien sympa à explorer, j'ai bien aimé l'ambiance et les mécanismes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petite question : *Medal of Honor : Above and Beyond* a une petite promo sur Steam (31.99€). Il les vaut? J'aimerais dépoussiérer mon Quest.


Je ne sais pas ce que ça donne depuis les patchs, mais selon les tests et retours c'était loin d'être top à sa sortie.
Enfin, certains défauts pouvaient être corrigés et d'autres moins, plutôt des problèmes de design.

----------


## madfox

Le MMO VR *Zenith: The last City* est sorti la semaine dernière en early access en top des ventes Steam (et personne n'en parle ici  ::ninja:: ).


J'ai testé quelques heures ce week-end sur mon Valve Index, c'est bien optimisé et plutôt jolie même si la DA est assez générique (dont l'histoire et les quêtes)...




Par contre le gameplay est excellent (pour un MMO  ::ninja:: ), on peut faire de la grimpette, voler dans les air (en prenant la T pose  ::P: ), se faire tirer par des tyroliennes. les combats sont dynamique et demandent de savoir esquiver, bloquer, de faire des mouvements spécifique pour lancer certaines attaques spéciales ou toucher des points faible sur l'adversaire. Il y a aussi la possibilité de faire de la cuisine pour se créer des boosts temporaires avec une suite de petits jeux à réussir qui détermineront la qualité final de l'objet (couper des fruits, sauter des crêpes ou cuir des aliments tout en adaptant la cuisson).

Je ne dirais pas que c'est le MMO de l'année mais c'est la proposition VR la plus sérieuse depuis l'échec catastrophique de Nostos et ça tourne impeccablement pour de l'early access.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je me suis pris une telle douche avec Township tale et ses extérieurs nus, pauvres, vides, que sur Zenith je reste observateur pour le moment.... Un MMO graphiquement cheap, ça manque un peu d'âme.

----------


## ExPanda

En direct du topic des bons plans, Scanner Sombre à 0,74€ : https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...canner_Sombre/

Pour moins d'un euro ça fait une expérience dépaysante.

----------


## Skyounet1664

Pareil, ça ne vend pas du rêve.
Y a quoi comme gros jeux de prévus?

----------


## Hideo

> Je me suis pris une telle douche avec Township tale et ses extérieurs nus, pauvres, vides, que sur Zenith je reste observateur pour le moment.... Un MMO graphiquement cheap, ça manque un peu d'âme.


TT c'est pas vraiment un MMO, c'est plus un bac a sable multijoueur avec un debut et une "fin". Mon premier contact avec etait pas tres engageant, c'est clairement a faire entre gens de qualite.
Du coup c'est exactement ce qu'on a fait en montant un serveur CPC y'a quelques mois, tout le monde n'a pas accroche mais les sessions les motives etaient vraiment cool. Et la ca avait une toute autre saveur.



Zenith c'est un vrai MMO. J'ai fais une petite session de 2h et c'est vraiment impressionant et ce qui me faisait le plus peur, le systeme de combat, m'a au final beaucoup plus. 
Tres impresionnant vraiment, pas l'impression qu'il y ait de zone de transitions non plus mais on me corrigera si c'est le cas.

----------


## jujupatate

Y'avait Orbus aussi comme MMO VR, j'avais pas pu le tester, je sais pas ce que ça donne, sur le site il y a actuellement 50 personnes dans le jeu... :Cafe2:

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'avais essayé de comparer vite fait, et Orbus avait des retours moins bons, et pour le coup graphiquement c'est vraiment la dèche. Des groupes FB où je traîne, personne ne le recommande comme expérience sociale.

----------


## jujupatate

Ok, merci du retour  ::):

----------


## madfox

Orbus c'était bien au début puis les développeurs ont charcuté la version PC de façon bien violente pour le faire tourner sur Quest... résultat sur le jeu et sa communauté =  :Splash:

----------


## 564.3

Ah la bonne nouvelle de la soirée pour ceux qui aiment les gros robots avec des gros fusils, va y avoir une campagne solo dans Vox Machinae. Le jeu était super bien foutu des son arrivée en Early Access. On peut customiser ses robots, etc.
Casser du bot c'est marrant, mais une campagne avec une progression serait vraiment cool. Je crois que j'ai joué une fois ou deux avec des canards, s'il y en a qui veulent remettre ça on s'organise une soirée (coop vs bot, pvp entre nous, vs random si on en trouve…).
http://www.voxmachinae.com/articles/...ory_Time.shtml

Je mets un de leurs trailers pour appâter le chaland  ::ninja::

----------


## R3dF0x

*@564.3* merci pour cette news ! On attend la même chose pour Iron Rebellion - https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...RON_REBELLION/

----------


## Darth

> Ah la bonne nouvelle de la soirée pour ceux qui aiment les gros robots avec des gros fusils, va y avoir une campagne solo dans Vox Machinae. Le jeu était super bien foutu des son arrivée en Early Access. On peut customiser ses robots, etc.
> Casser du bot c'est marrant, mais une campagne avec une progression serait vraiment cool. Je crois que j'ai joué une fois ou deux avec des canards, s'il y en a qui veulent remettre ça on s'organise une soirée (coop vs bot, pvp entre nous, vs random si on en trouve…).
> http://www.voxmachinae.com/articles/...ory_Time.shtml
> 
> Je mets un de leurs trailers pour appâter le chaland 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mER8g3fnk_I


Ah oui c'est genre mechwarrior vr edition

----------


## 564.3

We Are One Prologue

Une petite recommandation gratos (démo assez longue), un jeu de puzzle/shoot à base de clones, pas super beau et y aura quelques trucs à peaufiner (genre faciliter le retry), mais ça marche bien et il y a de bonnes idées.
Dans le genre j'avais bien aimé Transpose, uniquement du puzzle sans ennemis. Peut-être plus orienté casse tête et moins sur la visée, mais faut réussir les passes quand même, surtout quand on tente de méga raccourcis.

Le jeu complet sortira à la fin de l'année normalement.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Star Wars Dark Force en VR !!

----------


## 564.3

De ce que je comprends c'est un remake dans UE4. Plutôt une démo qu'autre chose.
« We are Shadow Art Games, a small team dedicated to showing off 3D art and video game projects. »

Je me rappelle de mods Star Wars assez poussés dans Blade & Sorcery, avec une progression dans des niveaux alors que ça n'était pas encore prévu.
Faudrait que je vérifie s'il y en a qui ont fait des donjons alternatifs depuis, mais si c'est le cas ça n'a pas était mis en valeur dans mes flux. C'est un gros boulot quand même.

En passant, il y a des mods assez poussés dans HL: Alyx, "Gunman contracts" a l'air plutôt clean.
Vu via https://www.roadtovr.com/half-life-alyx-mod-john-wick/
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2730771410

----------


## Nibher

J'ai retenté No Man's Sky en VR suite à la mise à jour d'hier, et le framerate me paraît bien plus stable maintenant  :;):

----------


## Luthor

> Star Wars Dark Force en VR !!


Pfouh c'est ça qu'il nous faut bordel !!! J'avoue avoir un gros coup de mou, ya rien qui sort et le peu qui sort c'est vraiment pas sexy :\ Ca fait presque 8 mois que j'ai pas touché mon casque, j'en pleurerai presque...

----------


## madfox

> Pfouh c'est ça qu'il nous faut bordel !!! J'avoue avoir un gros coup de mou, ya rien qui sort et le peu qui sort c'est vraiment pas sexy :\ Ca fait presque 8 mois que j'ai pas touché mon casque, j'en pleurerai presque...


Vu que tous les traitr... développeurs VR veulent tous que leur jeu tourne sur Quest 2, il n'y aura probablement rien de sexy avant un bon bout de temps.

Le prochain jeu qui devrait être pas mal c'est *Vertigo 2*:

----------


## 564.3

Pendant ce temps je tape dans mon backlog VR, et je tombe sur Moss pour comprendre des années après tout le monde pourquoi il a autant été encensé.
Je m'étais dit que la plateforme 3e personne c'était naze, mais finalement je kif bien. Il y a un gros boulot sur les animations et l'ambiance/rendu des scènes notamment.
Dire que c'était une exclus PSVR à la base, ils étaient bien gâtés les enfoirés. Je me demande ce que Sony nous mijote avec ses partenaires pour le PSVR2…

----------


## ExPanda

Moss est très bon oui. Par contre il est tellement court...
Le tome 2 devrait arriver en début d'année, mais comme pour le premier ça sera d'abord une exclu PSVR.

----------


## Darth

Moss je l'ai trouvé quand même simpliste et lent. Certe je l'ai pas fini donc ça devient ptetre un peu plus épique un jour mais ça m'a ennuyé au point de jamais le relancer.

----------


## FixB

J'avais beaucoup aimé Chronos aussi en VR...

----------


## Kaede

Pavlov à 4.20€ sur Steam. J'ai pris !
Je vous rejoindrai bientôt  ::wub::

----------


## Darth

> Pavlov à 4.20€ sur Steam. J'ai pris !
> Je vous rejoindrai bientôt


Ah bah en voila une belle nouvelle, tu peux rejoindre le groupe canardVR, on lance les seances multi sur le chat du groupe. Tous les lundi soir pavlov, le reste du temps c'est a la guise. Dernièrement on a fait du walkabout minigolf.

----------


## nodulle

> Pavlov à 4.20€ sur Steam. J'ai pris !
> Je vous rejoindrai bientôt


Cool !  ::):  Une cible de plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon avec ma nouvelle config, j'ai repris mon backlog et je me suis décidé à ENFIN jouer à *Subnautica*.

Avec le mod VRenhancement qui va bien (parce que bon, le perso qui se colle le PDA a 3cm du visage, c'est marrant 5 minutes, mais j'en ai un peu marre de loucher), le jeu est affolant sur ma config de bourgeois (3070Ti)

Et nomdidieu quel jeu. Alors déjà hein, jouer à un jeu de PLONGEE avec un casque VR, niveau immersion (vu qu'on a un casque collé au visage IRL), je pense qu'on dépasse les jeux de simulation.

Je passe outre le fait que le gameplay ne soit pas modifié, on n'est pas dans le délire No man Sky (qui du coup me parait beaucoup plus indigeste en VR étrangement), et ca marche, enfin ca nage.

Ca marche même un peu trop bien. Avec le système audio du Valve Index, le jeu est effrayant, le moindre petit bruit nous affole, les remontées à la surface sont stressantes,...Visuellement c'est aussi une tuerie, tout est léché, précis. Je suis au tout début de l'aventure, et je ne sais pas où le jeu va m'entraîner, mais il semble y avoir une histoire. J'ai deja eu deux events [spoil l'explosion du vaisseau et l'appel de détresse [/spoil] mais je ne sais comment ils sont activés (X heures de temps, après certains crafts,...

En tout cas, le portage VR est un régal, le jeu n'est pas fatiguant, les menus sont propres, on peut jouer assis le pad entre les mains. Bien content du bazar quoi

----------


## Hideo

Ahhh Subnautica  ::wub:: 
C'est deja incroyable en pancake alors en VR... 
Si tu continues comme ca hesites pas a venir raconter un peu ton aventure je suis curieux de voir comment tu vas la vivre

----------


## Maalak

Il y a un bundle VR en ce moment sur Humble Bundle.  ::):

----------


## madfox

Bon second retour après 10 bonnes heures sur *Zénith MMO* et je suis finalement assez déçu (même en sachant que c'est un early access). Les zones sont pauvres en détails et ressemblent plus à de long couloirs... On peut certes voler/escalader/traverser librement toute la map mais le "hors circuit" est blindés de textures dégueulasses et de trous qui t'amène sous la map... Les enemies sont peu variés (pas plus de 4 par zones) et peuvent se répéter plusieurs zones d'affiler. On sent trop le jeu fait au rabais pour tourner sur Quest 2 et qui tente de profiter d'une niche peu exploiter (MMO VR).

Plus à titre personnel, la DA sous forme de "japanoiserie" me sort par les trous de nez. Messieurs les américains laissons les katanas et les inumagis à nos amis du soleil levant! 90% des cas quand c'est géré par des occidentaux c'est juste moche!




> Il y a un bundle VR en ce moment sur Humble Bundle.


Humble Bundle commence à me gaver avec sa mascarade de "choix de prix":

6 jeux = 10,57 euros
8 jeux = 10,93 euros

une différence de 36 centimes...  :Facepalm: 

C'est d'un ridicule.

----------


## Kaede

Ces 10.94€, c'est une valeur glissante qui dépend du prix moyen d'achat du bundle.
Si tu n'es pas content, utilise les boutons "Bundle Filters" au-dessus de la liste des jeux ? C'est d'ailleurs plus clair pour s'y retrouver, puisque Humble a ajouté des choix purement de don (20, 30, 35€) en bout de liste.

Merci pour le bon plan Maalak !  ::):

----------


## madfox

C'est n'importe quoi. Je pratique Humble Bundle depuis des années et les prix des lots avaient beaucoup plus d'écart avant. C'est depuis quelques mois que l'écart entre le lot intermédiaire et complet se compte juste en quelques centimes.

----------


## Darth

Y'a pas un jeu du bundle qui vaut le tarif demandé.

----------


## 564.3

Y en a aucun dans le top des jeux VR, mais ils ne sont pas mauvais non plus.

J'en ai 3 dans le lot, et j'ai passé un bon moment avec:
- Synth Riders: permet de varier avec Beat Saber, en mode "force" les mouvements sont assez proches de Soundboxing (cad plus une petite impulsion qu'un vrai coup). Et les fils à suivre, qui me faisaient craindre le pire ne sont qu'esthétiques (ou ultra laxistes)
- Trover: plateforme / aventure 3e personne, après faut aimer leur univers
- Red Matter: aventure

Les autres de la liste ne me tentent pas spécialement, éventuellement Blaston qui a une campagne solo même s'ils ne la mettent pas en avant.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Il y a un bundle VR en ce moment sur Humble Bundle.


Tower Tag a une excellente réputation en multi. Pour des soirées entre canards, ca peut le faire non? (et puis 1€ vu qu'il est dans le premier palier)

----------


## Darth

Tu reviens quand aux soirées multi d'ailleurs ?

----------


## 564.3

Tower Tag me fait un peu penser à Hover Junkers avec le principe de transformer son espace de jeu physique en limites virtuelles fixes. Ça a l'air bien foutu, mais semble vachement limité quand on a des jeux comme Pavlov à coté…

----------


## jujupatate

Red Matter c'est pas mal du tout, c'est du exploration/puzzle game plutôt bien foutu et assez joli.

----------


## 564.3

> Red Matter c'est pas mal du tout, c'est du exploration/puzzle game plutôt bien foutu et assez joli.


Ouais j'ai bien aimé l'ambiance.
La locomotion est bifbof mais ce n'est gênant dans ce genre de jeux.

----------


## FixB

Perso, j'ai beaucoup aimé la démo de Panoptic. C'est sympa comme petit jeu pour faire découvrir la VR tout en jouant ensemble.
C'est le seul jeu que je n'ai pas et qui me tente dans le bundle...

----------


## madpenguin

> Ouais j'ai bien aimé l'ambiance.
> La locomotion est bifbof mais ce n'est gênant dans ce genre de jeux.


J'ai vraiment bien kiffé le jeu, et au contraire j'ai trouvé le système de locomotion très bien trouvé. Ca permet de jouer assis (et vu que j'ai peu de place, je préfère), et il permet de vraiment éviter la cinétose (et vu que c'était un des premiers jeux VR que j'ai fait, c'était bienvenue). Je trouve même qu'il renforce l'atmosphère, en rendant les déplacements un peu lents et mesurés.

----------


## Darth

J'ai pris vachement plus de plaisir a faire un jeu comme interkosmos que red matter.

----------


## Maalak

> C'est n'importe quoi. Je pratique Humble Bundle depuis des années et les prix des lots avaient beaucoup plus d'écart avant. C'est depuis quelques mois que l'écart entre le lot intermédiaire et complet se compte juste en quelques centimes.


Le prix intermédiaire est variable, une sorte de moyenne entre les prix payés par les acheteurs. Du coup, si tout le monde opte pour le pack complet à son prix indiqué, on se retrouve vite à avoir un prix "intermédiaire" proche du niveau du pack complet (et en général, à ce point-là, on prend aussi le pack complet, ce qui ne fait du coup qu'en rapprocher davantage le prix du pack intermédiaire).

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai pris vachement plus de plaisir a faire un jeu comme interkosmos que red matter.


Ah ouais j'avais vu ça passer mais pas testé, j'me le wishlist du coup. Enfin ce n'est pas le même genre de jeu.

----------


## Darth

Pas le même genre mais pour 3 balles a l'époque, j'ai préféré l'experience, certe unique, d'interkosmos a la narration lente de red matter pour le triple du prix.
Interkosmos se rapproche plus d'un niveau unique de I expect you to die. C'est court, très court, mais j'ai adoré d'un bout a l'autre. Ca se prête extrêmement bien a la vr et j'adorerai en avoir d'autre du même acabit.

J'ai pas eu le temps de lancer I expect you to die 2 mais si c'est de la qualité du premier alors ça m'amusera largement.

----------


## madpenguin

> Pas le même genre mais pour 3 balles a l'époque, j'ai préféré l'experience, certe unique, d'interkosmos a la narration lente de red matter pour le triple du prix.
> Interkosmos se rapproche plus d'un niveau unique de I expect you to die. C'est court, très court, mais j'ai adoré d'un bout a l'autre. Ca se prête extrêmement bien a la vr et j'adorerai en avoir d'autre du même acabit.
> 
> J'ai pas eu le temps de lancer I expect you to die 2 mais si c'est de la qualité du premier alors ça m'amusera largement.


Yep, le 2 est très très bien aussi.

Si tu dit qu'Interkosmos est dans la même veine, je vais probablement kiffer. C'est mis en wishlist du coup. Mais le style n'a effectivement pas grand chose à voir avec Red Matter !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ahhh Subnautica 
> C'est deja incroyable en pancake alors en VR... 
> Si tu continues comme ca hesites pas a venir raconter un peu ton aventure je suis curieux de voir comment tu vas la vivre


Trois petites heures d'exploration, et le jeu enchaine claque sur claque bordel. Je persiste à dire que le gameplay "non VR" est bien adapté, on peut jouer sans se fatiguer, assis avec sa manette et ca change  ::): 

Ensuite, bah on va dire que je suis un gros blasé de la VR, et là, bah j'ai eu plusieurs effets "whaouuuuu". Mais vraiment avec des frissons qui parcourent tout le corps, alors qu'on apercoit les énormes baleines qui transportent tout un éco-système sur leurs dos.

Ou une ombre d'un monstre qui a l'air assez énorme (pour info, je ne connais rien au jeu, je me suis toujours abstenu d'en lire quoi que ce soit) près de la carcasse du gros vaisseau. Bref, on prépare chaque sortie avec ses petits poissons cuits, ses bouteilles d'eau...C'est vraiment bien fout. Je me lasse en genéral des trucs de survie/construction, mais là, c'est du fait main, c'est bien foutu, on avance naturellement, on débloque par palier ce qu'il faut. C'est super bien.

J'ai juste des sacrés chutes de framerate lorsque je suis sur la Terre ferme, ou dans ma base (car oui j'ai commencé à construire ma base, et je n'imaginais pas que c'était aussi poussé putain  ::wub::  ) 

Et je ne le repeterai jamais assez, mais l'immersion du jeu en VR est tout simplement UNIQUE. même sans contrôleur VR, on est dans l'univers quoi, on n'est pas dans un jeu.

----------


## 564.3

Faut dire que c'est surtout un bon jeu à la base.

Je l'avais pris en EA, y avait un peu joué puis mis en pause. Quand ils ont annoncé le mode VR j'ai attendu la sortie pour m'y remettre, mais c'était trop pété et j'ai craqué à me le faire sur écran.
Il y avait encore des bugs plus ou moins frustrants mais c'était vraiment cool, et j'aime bien la survie/exploration avec une narration environnementale comme ça.
Depuis il y a eu divers patchs du jeu de base, et les mods pour la VR vu que les devs l'ont abandonnée. Je me dis parfois qu'il faudrait que je le relance pour faire du tourisme en VR. Idéalement avec un nouveau GPU, mais je risque d'attendre encore pas mal…

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Faut dire que c'est surtout un bon jeu à la base.
> 
> Je l'avais pris en EA, y avait un peu joué puis mis en pause. Quand ils ont annoncé le mode VR j'ai attendu la sortie pour m'y remettre, mais c'était trop pété et j'ai craqué à me le faire sur écran.
> Il y avait encore des bugs plus ou moins frustrants mais c'était vraiment cool, et j'aime bien la survie/exploration avec une narration environnementale comme ça.
> Depuis il y a eu divers patchs du jeu de base, et les mods pour la VR vu que les devs l'ont abandonnée. Je me dis parfois qu'il faudrait que je le relance pour faire du tourisme en VR. Idéalement avec un nouveau GPU, mais je risque d'attendre encore pas mal…


Heureusement qu'il y a les mods non officiels  ::): 

https://www.nexusmods.com/subnautica/mods/173

Le pire étant que le jeu sur le store Oculus est complètement pété (alors que sur Steam, ils l'avaient legerement patché)

Mais avec le mod, c'est vraiment vraiment du coup très agréable.

----------


## cybercouf

> ... même sans contrôleur VR, ...


c'est pas trop frustrant/casse l'immersion ? Vu que j'avais beaucoup aimé le jeu de plongée FreeDiver Triton Down (même si 1~2h), j'ai peur d'être déçu. (Le jeu est fait de base fait pour la VR, on nage vraiment avec ses mains, on s'agrippe etc..)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> c'est pas trop frustrant/casse l'immersion ? Vu que j'avais beaucoup aimé le jeu de plongée FreeDiver Triton Down (même si 1~2h), j'ai peur d'être déçu. (Le jeu est fait de base fait pour la VR, on nage vraiment avec ses mains, on s'agrippe etc..)


A aucun moment, je trouve ca meme plus immersif que Boneworks (dieu que j'exècre la physique de ce jeu) au final. Et même si du coup, on perd un peu, tu peux te permettre de faire des sessions plus longues que sur No man sky en VR (où le crafting en VR est quand meme bien relou et fatigant)

----------


## 564.3

J'ai bien aimé FreeDiver aussi, et je comprends très largement que ce soit frustrant de revenir en mode "télécommandé" pour de la plongée humaine.
Mais dans Subnautica on passe rapidement pas mal de temps à piloter des engins, c'est pas comme si on jouait à un FPS.
Après de là à dire que c'est mieux parce que c'est moins fatiguant, j'en suis loin… Bon j'enchaine souvent 3-4h de VR debout à agiter les bras dans tous les sens.
Edit: en fait le problème c'est surtout d'être debout pour ne pas faire grand chose, dans un jeu actif où il y a une bonne raison d'être debout ça passe tout seul

Pour ce genre de jeu faut avoir un siège en bordure de zone VR pour passer d'un mode pilotage à humain. Même pour HL: Alyx ils ont prévu tout ce qu'il faut pour jouer assis quand on fatigue, faut vérifier quelques trucs mais ce n'est pas un gros taf.
Dans VTOL j'ai le réglage pour être assis les bras posés (pour caler le "stick"), ce n'est pas plus fatiguant qu'utiliser une manette même si de temps en temps je lève le bras pour appuyer sur un bouton.
Ceux qui pilotent des engins en vrai doivent aussi lever les bras parfois, mais c'est des athlètes  ::ninja::  (bon réellement, mais surtout pour les G qu'ils se prennent)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Cyberpunk 2077 en VR !! 
Je crois que je vais réinstaller le jeu, rien que pour ça.
Source: https://uploadvr.com/cyberpunk-2077-vr-mod-gameplay/

----------


## Skyounet1664

Ca va être sympa à faire tourner.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ca va être sympa à faire tourner.


Apparemment ça tourne super bien (enfin sur RTX 3090). Mais je m'en fou, j'ai une 3090  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

Ah ben la vidéo c'est sur la même config que moi, ça se tente.

...Ah merde je supporte pas le déplacement libre en VR.  ::sad::

----------


## 564.3

Pour rappel, c'est la foire à la démo sur Steam, j'en ai testé quelques-unes.
Lien vers l'onglet VR: https://store.steampowered.com/sale/nextfest?tab=17

Green Hell VR: j'espérais que la démo aille un peu plus loin pour voir un combat, là c'est vraiment le tuto. Avec ma GTX 1070 c'est pas la fête, mais je n'ai pas tenté de spécialement optimiser les paramètres de rendu.
Les mécanismes sont plutôt bien adaptées à la VR, même s'il reste des choses à affiner au moins avec l'Index. Le grab est trop sensible dans certains contexte. Le "force grab" est un peu trop brutal et vise bizarrement.

Now There Be Goblins est plutôt bien foutu, mais les tower-defense/action ce n'est pas trop mon truc. Les dialogues sont trop longs, mais j'aurais du appuyer sur tous les boutons pour voir si ça skip/accelère.

Et j'ai fini de downloader Hubris après ma session, je l'essaierais ce WE. C'est de l'aventure avec un gros boulot visuel (au moins).

Plus quelques autres jeux pas fou-fous.
We are one reste celui que j'attends le plus dans le lot (déjà fini Green Hell sur écran, mais je crois que je le referais en VR). D'ailleurs il y a eu quelques patchs pour la démo et il me restait quelques niveaux à faire.

Edit: RoadToVR a publié sa liste aussi https://www.roadtovr.com/10-top-vr-d...ext-fest-2022/

----------


## madpenguin

> Et j'ai fini de downloader Hubris après ma session, je l'essaierais ce WE. C'est de l'aventure avec un gros boulot visuel (au moins).


J'ai essayé de lancer Hubris plusieurs fois, il crash au lancement et entraîne SteamVR avec lui. D'après ce que je lis sur Steam, il faut changer la config OpenXR ou je sais pas quoi... Je vais tenter de le lancer directement depuis le home WMR, si ça marche pas ce sera sans moi. Dommage, sur le papier j'aurais pu être bien client.

J'ai aussi essayé vite fait Ziggy's Space Adventure, mais les contrôleurs WMR sont pas super bien gérés (problème de grab sur les commandes), du coup j'ai pas insisté.

The Last Taxi marche bien, mais est assez verbeux. A essayer un peu plus longuement, pour l'instant j'ai l'impression que c'est surtout des choix de dialogues à faire, entrecoupés d'un peu d'équivalent VR de QTE.

----------


## Nibher

Pour Hubris j'ai fini par réussir à le lancer en n'allumant les controleurs qu'après que le jeu a fini de charger.
Sinon techniquement c'est pas mal c'est vrai, mais j'ai trouvé ça très ennuyeux  ::rolleyes::

----------


## 564.3

Après ça reste des démos, en général c'est une zone tuto plus ou moins lourdingue. Ça leur permet de voir des problèmes techniques et trucs à régler.

----------


## eeepc35

After the Fall, dispo sur viveport infinity.

----------


## Skyounet1664

Hubris est prometteur. C'est joli et le gameplay à l'air assez varié, plate-forme, tir, escalade, etc...
Kayak VR est très sympa aussi.

----------


## 564.3

> Hubris est prometteur. C'est joli et le gameplay à l'air assez varié, plate-forme, tir, escalade, etc...
> Kayak VR est très sympa aussi.


Ouais Hubris est plutôt cool. Ça risque d'être de l'aventure assez linéaire, mais une bonne balade dépaysante. J'espère qu'ils n'essaieront pas trop de rallonger la sauce. https://store.steampowered.com/app/1265800/Hubris/
J'avais raté Kayak VR mais faudra que je teste (edit: sauf que la démo n'est plus dispo). https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...yak_VR_Mirage/
Et j'en profite pour (re)mettre les liens.

----------


## 564.3

Ça y est, la campagne de Vox Machinae est sortie  ::): 
https://steamcommunity.com/games/334...77561599944056

J'étais retombé dans VTOL suite à l'achat de l'hélico, mais samedi aprem je crois que ce sera mécha pour moi  :;): 
En espérant qu'il n'y ait pas trop besoin de hotfixes, et que ça ne soit pas aussi verbeux que le trailer me laissait craindre. Je voulais surtout une campagne avec une progression, et éventuellement des missions avec quelques contraintes et événements scriptés plutôt que des arènes de base.

----------


## 564.3

Bon ce que je craignais s'est produit pour Vox Machinae, vu les reviews de RoadToVR et UploadVR…

Ils ont trop voulu faire de la narration sans en avoir les moyens au niveau mise en scène, écriture, acting… du coup ces passages sont plus chiants qu'autre chose, même si des missions de la campagne ont l'air cool. Et le gameplay du jeu toujours aussi bien foutu bien sur.
Je crois que je vais attendre un patch qui permet d'accélérer/passer les cinématiques.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Jedi Knight 2 en VR !!
Source: https://uploadvr.com/star-wars-jedi-...vr-fan-remake/
La chaine youtube : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLS...mxv1evA/videos

----------


## ExPanda

Ca doit être assez ouf, mais là ils montrent un peu rien. Genre une salle et le fait que ça gère la VR, j'espère qu'ils s'emballent pas à montrer un truc à peine commencé.
Et déplacement libre uniquement donc je supporterai pas je pense.  ::unsure::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ca doit être assez ouf, mais là ils montrent un peu rien. Genre une salle et le fait que ça gère la VR, j'espère qu'ils s'emballent pas à montrer un truc à peine commencé.
> Et déplacement libre uniquement donc je supporterai pas je pense.


Au départ, j'ai cru que c'était un mods pour Jedi Knight 2. Mais au final, c'est un jeu à part.

----------


## ExPanda

C'est un fan qui reproduit sur un autre moteur, non ?

----------


## Darth

Ouep ça a l'air d'un autre moteur, y'a 0 physique dans l'original. Par contre ça donne clairement envie

----------


## herve

Salut

Je sais pas si c'est passé mais une super promo sur humble pour les "caisseux en herbe":
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/u...mbundle_bundle

----------


## 564.3

Ah ouais pas mal, mais il n'y a pas Dirt Rally 2  ::ninja:: 
Bon j'ai déjà AC et ACC en plus.

Sinon un autre bundle sur Steam: Espire 1 et Killing Floor pour 10 balles. Pour une fois j'en ai aucun, mais ça ne me tente pas plus que ça vu ce que j'ai dans mon backlog.
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ursion_Bundle/

----------


## 564.3

En parlant de backlog, je suis tombé sur un nouveau système de compilation de mods avec une liste qui a l'air pas mal pour SkyrimVR, avec plusieurs choix: https://www.wabbajack.org/#/modlists...machineURL=fus
Sinon d'autres packs https://www.wabbajack.org/#/modlists/gallery
Dont un pour Fallout 4 VR https://www.wabbajack.org/#/modlists...hineURL=fo4vre

----------


## herve

Salut

Cela fait quelque jours que le mod Return to rapture chapitre deux viens de sortir ici:
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2659941008
24 niveaux , 15 heures de jeux.
18 fichiers , 26.1GB
Heureusement que les amateurs sont la pour faire survivre le PCVR.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah ben tiens j'avais même pas fait la première partie.
Merci pour le rappel !  ::):

----------


## herve

De rien

Pour ceux qui trouve qu'il n y a pas assez de gunfight dans half life alyx je vous conseille ces deux mod:

monomyth , Début très calme et deuxième partie du feu de dieu (ne pas oublié de prendre les assets half life 2).
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2773635024

In Siege , la c'est la fête du slip plein de vague d'ennemies.
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2146891421

Pour les deux je conseille difficulté au max pour bien en profité.

----------


## Kaede

Finalement j'ai menti, et j'ai démarré une nouvelle partie de Hellblade (pour en profiter après changement de PC). Je l'avais fait en flat la dernière fois il y a bientôt 1 an, et je ne pensais ne pas y rejouer de sitôt.
En fait l'expérience de jeu est meilleure car je me rappelle des puzzles, donc ça m'évite de galérer (allers-retours, tourner en rond etc.). Lors de mon premier run j'avais vraiment bêtement bloqué sur certains trucs, à me demander comme je m'étais débrouillé.
C'est assez sympa en VR. Certes, on ne profite "que" de la stéréoscopie et de l'immersion, mais ça change tout. Le jeu est assez bien réalisé, ce qui ne court pas les rues en VR, et l'ambiance, déjà excellente en flat, rend encore mieux en VR. Malgré l'âge du jeu, c'est pas gourmand et plutôt joli. Bref, gameplay qui "se laisse jouer" (voire passable), comme on dit, mais je recommande.

----------


## Hem

> Cyberpunk 2077 en VR !! 
> Je crois que je vais réinstaller le jeu, rien que pour ça.
> Source: https://uploadvr.com/cyberpunk-2077-vr-mod-gameplay/


J'ai testé histoire de. Avec une 2070 super ça ne passe pas du tout. Je plafonne à 50fps donc c'est injouable. Y'a un effet de duplication sur tout les mouvements qui est amplifié puissance 100 quand je bouge.
J'en ai profité pour réinstallé RDR2 et tester, même résultat. Je vais tester avec GTA5 mais j'y crois pas trop.

Au delà de ça, avec une grosse config permettant d'approcher les 90 FPS ça doit être monstrueux. C'est des jeux qui fourmilles de détails, en VR c'est vraiment plaisant à parcourir et RealVR a l'air assez bien fait pour que les jeux soient parfaitement jouable avec un casque sur la tête.
Par contre c'est vraiment réservé aux vétérans de la VR. Le contraste lourdeur des mouvements vs liberté de la VR puis l'interface qui ignore le décor et donc qui te fait des noeuds au cerveau en niquant ta perspective, c'est gerbotron assuré.

----------


## 564.3

Annonce de *Super Kit: To The Top*

C'est cool, To The Top était un bon jeu. Ils ajoutent divers mécanismes, à voir comment ça va marcher tout ça.
Sortie prévue en 2022 sur PC puis PSVR.

https://uploadvr.com/to-the-top-sequel-super-kit/

----------


## Luthor

> Annonce de *Super Kit: To The Top*
> 
> C'est cool, To The Top était un bon jeu. Ils ajoutent divers mécanismes, à voir comment ça va marcher tout ça.
> Sortie prévue en 2022 sur PC puis PSVR.
> 
> https://uploadvr.com/to-the-top-sequel-super-kit/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GxfPSZJvGI


Day one pour moi, un de mes jeux préféré depuis le début !!

----------


## 564.3

L'update OpenXR de Phasmophobia est sortie. En plus d'être mieux compatible avec tout le matos, ils ont amélioré divers détails d'ergonomie.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/739...54755227140126

----------


## vectra

> Annonce de *Super Kit: To The Top*
> 
> C'est cool, To The Top était un bon jeu. Ils ajoutent divers mécanismes, à voir comment ça va marcher tout ça.
> Sortie prévue en 2022 sur PC puis PSVR.
> 
> https://uploadvr.com/to-the-top-sequel-super-kit/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GxfPSZJvGI


Insta-buy  :Vibre:

----------


## Hideo

Je pose ca la vu que c'est le topic le plus utilise de la sous section : 

Je vends des Quest 1 dans la section vente. Y'en a p'tet qui peuvent etre interesse ici et j'ai besoin d'aide pour l'estimation prix coin coin

----------


## R3dF0x

Exclusivité PSVR à venir sur PCVR :




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHvX1TNDnJs

----------


## Maalak

> Je pose ca la vu que c'est le topic le plus utilise de la sous section : 
> 
> Je vends des Quest 1 dans la section vente. Y'en a p'tet qui peuvent etre interesse ici et j'ai besoin d'aide pour l'estimation prix coin coin


Je considère que ce matériel est un peu périmé en regard des casques du moment, mais à 100 balles pièce seulement, c'est très bien pour découvrir la VR ou prendre quelque chose en attendant la sortie de la génération suivante probablement l'année prochaine.

----------


## 564.3

> Je considère que ce matériel est un peu périmé en regard des casques du moment, mais à 100 balles pièce seulement, c'est très bien pour découvrir la VR ou prendre quelque chose en attendant la sortie de la génération suivante probablement l'année prochaine.


Si tu parles de Meta, c'est pas gagné qu'ils sortent quelque chose dans l'entrée de gamme de si tôt. Edit: par contre il pourrait y avoir une baisse durable de prix du Quest 2 par exemple, comme ils l'ont déjà fait par le passé pour d'autres modèles

Normalement il y a leur ligne haut de gamme qui devrait démarrer fin 2022, certains estiment que ça tapera seulement vers les 1000€ mais ce n'est pas la même cible.
D'ailleurs dans ce qu'on a vu je trouve toujours qu'il manque l'interface visage/masque, j'espère qu'ils ne vont pas viser un usage AR passthrough uniquement.

Par contre il parait que le PSVR2 sortirait plutôt en 2023 que 2022 finalement, vu le contexte actuel.

----------


## 564.3

Ce midi j'ai regardé la vidéo du Youtuber qui a testé un proto et eu un retours d'expérience de la version de (pre)production du Project Cambria, puis me suis quand même fendu d'un petit résumé dans la section matos:
https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=13781301

Coté jeux, encore une exclusivité Quest 2 (et pas Q1), mais vu la gueule du teaser vaut vraiment mieux le streamer depuis un PC de toute façon…
Into The Radius, une sorte de Stalker-like qui est sorti en 2020 et a été bien suivi depuis, une version PC améliorée "2.0" est sortie cette année. Il est toujours dans mon backlog mais il y en a ici qui ont bien aimé.




Et sinon encore un peu de contenu pour *In Death: Unchained* qui fait partie des exclus Quest 1&2 qui me feraient craquer… (en plus d'autres jeux actifs du genre Beat Saber, Racket NX et quelques autres)
J'ai plus d'une 30e d'heure sur la version PC, mais le studio d'origine ne bosse plus dessus alors que celui qui a fait le portage Quest y rajoute plein de contenu. C'est ballot quand même.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ca me fume que personne n'ait encore trouvé le moyen de lancer les jeux du Quest sur nos PC de nanti quand même...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Un nouveau bundle chez Humble Bundle 

Pas mal de nouveaux jeux (Pistol Whip et Ragnarock), une réduc sur After The Fall (et je vais sûrement me laisser tenter pour le coup)

Et surtout le mod coop de Propagation VR, qui semble être un des shooters les plus effrayants en terme d'ambiance, et du coup jouable en coop à deux.

----------


## 564.3

> Ca me fume que personne n'ait encore trouvé le moyen de lancer les jeux du Quest sur nos PC de nanti quand même...


Mouais les lancer dans un émulateur/wrapper me semble plus chaud que pour des applis Android de base, l'intégration doit être assez spécifique.

Idéalement faut plutôt un portage, s'ils ne font pas de trucs exotiques ça ne doit pas être très problématique de faire un build PC. D'ailleurs j'ai l'impression que pas mal de studios font une partie du dev avec une cible PC, puis passent sur des builds Quest pour la passe d'optimisation. Bon ils ont probablement comme objectif de sortir une version PC plus tard aussi.
Mais typiquement s'ils le sortent tel quel ils se font défoncer par les joueurs PC. Faut au moins revoir les options du moteur de rendu, les shaders, idéalement avoir des assets plus détaillés, etc. Donc c'est quand même un max de taf au final.

Avec un peu de bol des devs qui nous suivent auront une meilleur réponse à ce sujet. J'ai un peu fait joujou avec Unity et lu de la doc à un moment pour du dev PC, mais ça s'arrête là.

----------


## Maalak

Je sais que les auteurs de Puzzling Quest ont indiqué que c'était pas mal de boulot de porter leur titre d'une plate-forme finie et connue à un écosystème de plusieurs matériels différents tant en puissance que résolution et même également de contrôleurs.
Donc créer une sorte de super logiciel qui ferait ça tout seul pour n'importe quel jeu, ce n'est certainement pas si simple que ça.

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... Coté jeux, encore une exclusivité Quest 2 (et pas Q1), mais vu la gueule du teaser vaut vraiment mieux le streamer depuis un PC de toute façon…
> Into The Radius, une sorte de Stalker-like...


Puisque le jeu est sorti sur PCVR, pourquoi tu parles d'une exclusivité Quest 2 !!?! C'est moi qui ne comprends pas ou bien ?

----------


## nodulle

> Puisque le jeu est sorti sur PCVR, pourquoi tu parles d'une exclusivité Quest 2 !!?! C'est moi qui ne comprends pas ou bien ?


Je pense qu'il veut dire qu'il ne sort que sur Quest 2 et pas sur Quest 1.  ::):

----------


## R3dF0x

Haaa ok, mais le Quest 1, dans la tête du public il est mort non !? C'est comme quand on dit qu'un jeu sort sur le Rift ... on ne parle pas du Rift CV1, mais bien du Rift-S

----------


## FixB

Euh, les jeux Rift, ils marchent sur les deux... Heureusement pour moi  :;):

----------


## nodulle

> Euh, les jeux Rift, ils marchent sur les deux... Heureusement pour moi


Pour moi aussi !  ::P: 

Quand ça parle de Rift ça englobe plutôt une gamme de produit (CV1 et S) car au fond il n'y a pas vraiment de problème de compatibilité matériel. Alors que pour les Quest c'est un peu différent vu que ce sont des consoles à part entière avec des capacités différentes (un peu comme une PS4 et une PS4 pro). Mais pour ce qui est de considérer le Quest 1 comme mort, je suppose que les millions de personne qui en on acheté un ne le voit pas comme tel.  ::ninja::  Il n'y a qu'un an de différence entre la sortie des deux casques.

----------


## Maalak

> Haaa ok, mais le Quest 1, dans la tête du public il est mort non !? C'est comme quand on dit qu'un jeu sort sur le Rift ... on ne parle pas du Rift CV1, mais bien du Rift-S


Tu fais mal au cœur d'Hideo en disant un truc comme ça.  ::P:

----------


## R3dF0x

Merci pour l'analyse nodulle (thumbs-up) J'avoue que depuis 2 ans (covid) j'ai perdu un bout de l'actualité  ::XD:: 

Désolé pour Hideo  ::happy2::

----------


## vectra

La sortie du Q2: cet attentat pour le Q1  ::XD::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> La sortie du Q2: cet attentat pour le Q1


Oui en général, ce genre de coups de couteau dans le dos, on les voit dans le JV (L4D2, les Battlefield,...)

Le Q2 a aussi été la mise à mort du Rift S.

----------


## vectra

Il aura eu une durée courte, lui. Mais déjà deux fois plus longue que le Q1!

Et il est loin d'être complètement obsolet si tu prends en compte la réalité du parc GPU aujourd'hui et les exigences des gens qui ne veulent pas de streaming.

----------


## bret17

> Un nouveau bundle chez Humble Bundle 
> 
> Pas mal de nouveaux jeux (Pistol Whip et Ragnarock), une réduc sur After The Fall (et je vais sûrement me laisser tenter pour le coup)


Hello, j'ai déjà -20% de basse sur le store, tu as une idée de si les -25% du bundle s'ajoute ?

----------


## Kaede

Fini Pixel Ripped 1995. Les reviews sur Steam sont très positives mais pour moi c'est moyen+...

Concept, environnement et storytelling sympa.
Mini-jeux moyens--.
Modélisation (des persos) bof bof.
Animations des persos moches moches, sérieusement, c'est horrible. Ca se voit que le jeu est fait pour tourner sur les Quest ...
Cassage fréquent du 4eme mur, avec quelques surprises (storytelling) plutôt sympa. Les séquences en "vrai" VR sont plus sympa que le reste, malheureusement c'est réservé aux boss (c'est genre 5% du jeu).

Un peu le même ressenti qu'en jouant à 198X.

----------


## Hideo

> Tu fais mal au cœur d'Hideo en disant un truc comme ça.


Argh mon petit coeur !

----------


## madpenguin

Red Matter 2 est annoncé pour cet été :



Vu combien j'ai kiffé le premier, j'ai bien envie de pouvoir mettre les mains dessus. J'espère que ce ne sera pas une exclu Meta...

----------


## ExPanda

Ah cool. En espérant que ça ne soit pas une exclu effectivement.  :tired:

----------


## 564.3

Au pire faudra être un peu patient… Comme pour le premier d'ailleurs, il a tardé a sortir sur les casques non Oculus.

Sinon la suite / spin-off de Boneworks devrait sortir cette année. Ils ont bien bossé sur l'ambiance on dirait. Bref, ça sera day one pour moi  :;): 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1592190/BONELAB/

----------


## Silver

Among Us VR pour décembre :

----------


## Luthor

In death : unchained est en promo sur l'oculus store.

J'ai craqué, j'essaie quand mêem d'acheter quelques jeux sur leur store pour les soutenir.

Ah et le prochain walking dead me fait de l'oeil grave, j'avais bien aimé le premier  ::): 

Sinon je me refais Alyx avec les explications audio, ce jeu reste une folie. J'espère que Valve va continuer sur cette voie !!

----------


## 564.3

Ah ouais faut aussi que je me refasse Alyx avec les commentaires de devs… c'est dans ma TODO list depuis longtemps.
L'annonce de Bonelab m'a donné envie de relancer Boneworks aussi.
Et ouais le chapitre 2 de TWD:S&S devrait être sympa.

Sinon F1 22 sera enfin le premier de la série avec support VR.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1692250/F1_22/
Je ne sais pas si je vais craquer, vu que je préfère largement le rallye et que je ne me lasse pas de poncer DR2, mais s'il y a un mode carrière sympa peut-être…

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai une partie d'Alyx en cours avec les commentaires, c'est super sympa les petites explications sur la fabrication du jeu.
Par contre il faut pas trop se promener pendant les logs, sinon on peut déclencher un autre dialogue en même temps et c'est un peu le bordel.

----------


## FixB

Est-ce que certains ont essayé celui-là en VR?
Ca vaut le coût?




> Zone of the enders 2 est à 5.4€
> https://2game.com/en/zone-of-the-end...nd-runner-m-rs

----------


## bret17

> Sinon F1 22 sera enfin le premier de la série avec support VR.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1692250/F1_22/
> Je ne sais pas si je vais craquer, vu que je préfère largement le rallye et que je ne me lasse pas de poncer DR2, mais s'il y a un mode carrière sympa peut-être…


Je viens de regardé et je vois qu'il y a 500 PitCoin pour la version standard, et 18 000 PitCoin pour la version Limited, ça fait un peux peur quand même cette histoire de PitCoin  ::|:

----------


## 564.3

> Est-ce que certains ont essayé celui-là en VR?
> Ca vaut le coût?


Aucune idée, mais ça n'a pas fait beaucoup de vagues… (histoire que quelqu'un réponde)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je viens de regardé et je vois qu'il y a 500 PitCoin pour la version standard, et 18 000 PitCoin pour la version Limited, ça fait un peux peur quand même cette histoire de PitCoin


Ah merde, l'effet EA… bon va falloir attendre de voir ce que c'est que ce bordel.

----------


## FixB

> Aucune idée, mais ça n'a pas fait beaucoup de vagues… (histoire que quelqu'un réponde).


Merci  :;): 

Et est-ce que vous avez essayé Population One? C'est comment??

----------


## 564.3

> Merci 
> 
> Et est-ce que vous avez essayé Population One? C'est comment??


Sur le papier le gameplay m'a l'air plutôt cool avec l'escalade & co, mais c'est forcément multi et en équipe donc ça traine dans ma wishlist. Il y avait un mode individuel à un moment, mais tant que ce n'est pas permanent je me méfie. Peut-être que je le prendrais en soldes un jour (il descend de temps en temps vers les 15 balles).
Mon seul contact Steam (je ne dénonce pas  ::ninja:: ) qui y a joué l'a essayé 1.4h. Sinon Pavlov me semble quand même plus varié et intéressant.

----------


## FixB

Pavlov, je viens d'essayer et la plupart des parties, c'est quand même un peu le bazard complet.

----------


## Maalak

Tiens, puisque tu es nouveau sur le Quest, essaye cette version bêta d'un très bon jeu, tu nous diras ce que tu en penses.  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Pavlov, je viens d'essayer et la plupart des parties, c'est quand même un peu le bazard complet.


Ouais c'est vrai, mais au moins il y a des modes individuels ou "massifs" du genre push. Dans Population One on se retrouve en petits groupes randoms, donc c'est pire à mon sens. Évidemment la solution est de réussir à motiver quelques contacts.
Pour Pavlov on se retrouve en général le lundi soir entre canards, même si on a tendance à ouvrir au public ou aller sur des serveurs publics si on n'est pas nombreux selon les modes de jeu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tiens, puisque tu es nouveau sur le Quest, essaye cette version bêta d'un très bon jeu, tu nous diras ce que tu en penses.


Ça manque un peu de headshots  ::ninja:: 
Bon on attend toujours la version PC…
 :Tap:

----------


## vectra

J'ai une clé Creed: Rise to glory qui dort dans mon portefeuille humble. Si ça dit quelqu'un...
Star Trek Bridge Crew aussi.

----------


## shazamic

Help! J'ai un casque Oculus Quest2 et je viens d'acheter le bundle VR sur Humblebundle. Mais je vois que c'est des clés pour Steam...
On ne peut pas ajouter les jeux directement sur l'oculus ?!
Je vais être obligé de lancer les jeux depuis Steam avec un cable usb ?!  ::blink::

----------


## Maalak

Ou en Air Link, oui.

D'ailleurs, je ne sais toujours pas si je vais prendre ce pack vu comment je tourne toujours sur les mêmes jeux (Beat Saber et Puzzling Places) sur mon Qiuest 2, j'ai l'impression que ce serait gâché, même si tous les titres proposés ne sont pourtant pas mauvais.

----------


## shazamic

Arrg! déception, je suis! j"espérais pouvoir ajouter ces jeux sur le compte Oculus et me passer du cable/steam. Je pense que je vais demander un remboursement du coup (si c'est possible...).
Et je vais rester, comme toi Maalak sur Beat Saber, même si je l'ai bien raclé (de easy à hard).
J'avais bien envie de faire Pistol whip et Ragnarock  ::'(:

----------


## FixB

J'ai pris le pack et j'ai testé seulement Pistol Whip et Ragnarok pour le moment (en Airlink sur le Quest 2). Ce sont des variations sur le même principe que Beat Saber, mais je me vois bien y revenir de temps en temps...

C'est vrai que ce serait vraiment bien s'il existait du Cross Buy entre Steam et Quest!!

----------


## pitmartinz

> J'ai pris le pack et j'ai testé seulement Pistol Whip et Ragnarok pour le moment (en Airlink sur le Quest 2). Ce sont des variations sur le même principe que Beat Saber, mais je me vois bien y revenir de temps en temps...
> 
> C'est vrai que ce serait vraiment bien s'il existait du Cross Buy entre Steam et Quest!!


Pistol Whip est vraiment cool, et bien plus fatiguant que BS ^^
La (les?) campagnes sont vraiment cool... bref, c'est une chouette alternative à BS  ::):

----------


## OldBullLee

Seuls les jeux achetés sur le store Oculus et compatibles Quest sont en crossbuy PC/Quest. C'est le cas pour la trilogie Vader Immortal que j'avais eue en promo.
Après, avec un bon routeur (genre le Tp link archer AX10 qui peut se trouver à 50E) ou une box wifi 6 à 1GB minimum (de wifi), tout fonctionne en airlink.
Par contre faut éviter les marques chinoises genre Honor ou Huawei, d'expérience, les specs indiquées ne correspondent pas à la réalité.

----------


## vectra

Le Quest est une plate-forme indépendante qui tourne sous Android et qui s'exclut d'elle-même du mouvement PC-VR  :Cell: 
Tant qu'il n'y aura pas de cable natif, il faudra streamer, soit prélever de la puissance GPU pour faire passer la vidéo à travers un canal plus étroit.

Avec le Q1, Oculus s'efforcait de soutenir les devs pour qu'ils développent des versions spécifiques Quest de jeux PC-VR existants. Dans la plupart des cas, il y avait alors un cross-buy.
Au vu de la production et des limitations techniques, Oculus a bien fait de miser sur le PC-VR Steam+Oculus et de développer le streaming avec Q2.

----------


## Maalak

Puisqu'on parle de magasin Oculus, il y a justement une promo en cours en ce moment :




> si c'est le bon topic... https://www.fanatical.com/fr/pick-an...uest-vr-bundle

----------


## eeepc35

Est ce que ces jeux tournent sous Rift ?

----------


## ExPanda

> Remarque : tous les jeux sont compatibles avec Quest 1 & 2 sauf Anshar 2, qui ne fonctionne qu'avec Quest 2.


Ils ne parlent que des versions Quest des jeux. Mais si c'est un jeu en cross buy ça devrait aussi débloquer la version Rift, non ?

https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...5732183153590/

----------


## vectra

> Est ce que ces jeux tournent sous Rift ?


Le cross-buy, ça va marcher avec les jeux achetés sur le store Oculus.
Je ne sais pas si on peut valider sur le store Oculus des jeux achetés ailleurs. Et si oui, vérifier que c'est bien le cas.
J'ai pas réussi à voir sous quelle forme on achetait quoi.

----------


## ExPanda

> J'ai pas réussi à voir sous quelle forme on achetait quoi.


Beau résumé de la politique du store Oculus.

----------


## FixB

J'ai pris Swarm, Mare, Anshar, Carly et Puzzling Places.
Swarm et Mare sont cross-buy (donc je les ai aussi pour mon Rift).
Carly a fait le choix de ne pas être cross-buy, même s'il y a une version Rift (grrr).
Anshar 2, la version Rift est différente, donc pas de cross-buy.
Puzzling Places n'existe pas sous Rift je pense.

----------


## eeepc35

ok, de toutes facons, la plupart sont sur viveport infinity.

----------


## Maalak

> Puzzling Places n'existe pas sous Rift je pense.


N'hésite pas à faire un retour dans le topic approprié.  :Mellow2: 

Note cependant que, dû aux limites du Quest 1 par rapport au Quest 2, tu es limité en nombre de puzzles installés sur le casque car sinon ça sature la mémoire. Rien de méchant, il suffit de faire tourner, et la progression des puzzles, même effacés pour faire de la place, est censée être sauvegardée dans le cloud (je dis censé parce que je n'ai jamais confiance dans ces trucs-là  ::P: ).

----------


## FixB

Honnêtement, je l'ai pris parce qu'il était recommandé ici... Les puzzles, c'est pas ma tasse de thé généralement.. Mais on verra bien  ::): 

Par contre, 20 min sur *Swarm*, ça m'a déjà convaincu: super FPS arcade qui gère bien les limites du Quest via un design cartoon/cell-shade soigné.
J'aime bien leur implémentation du grappin et je suis juste déçu que le multiplayer soit si peu développé (pour le moment).
Je conseille!

----------


## 564.3

> Honnêtement, je l'ai pris parce qu'il était recommandé ici... Les puzzles, c'est pas ma tasse de thé généralement.. Mais on verra bien 
> 
> Par contre, 20 min sur *Swarm*, ça m'a déjà convaincu: super FPS arcade qui gère bien les limites du Quest via un design cartoon/cell-shade soigné.
> J'aime bien leur implémentation du grappin et je suis juste déçu que le multiplayer soit si peu développé (pour le moment).
> Je conseille!


Il est dans ma wishlist Steam depuis son annonce  :Emo: 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1347310/SwarmVR/

----------


## FixB

Ben tu peux le prendre sur fanatical?

----------


## 564.3

> Ben tu peux le prendre sur fanatical?


J'ai pas que Quest, autant le prendre sur Steam quand il sortira sur PC. Surtout s'il n'est pas cross-buy sur l'Oculus Store (Meta Store maintenant).
C'est comme Puzzling Places, j'attends, y a pas le feu vu mon backlog.

Concernant le changement de boutique, je n'ai pas été redirigé automatiquement sur une URL précise, mais c'est le début de la fin pour https://oculus.com/
Ils commencent à renvoyer ça vers https://store.facebook.com/fr/en/quest/ "WELCOME TO THE NEW META STORE!".
Un peu dommage qu'ils mettent ça sur le domaine facebook.com par contre, ça fait boulot pas fini mais c'est probablement temporaire. Il y a quelques autres trucs pétés.
L'URL de la page d'accueil est bizarre aussi https://about.facebook.com/ (redirigé depuis https://meta.com/)
Un article à ce sujet: https://www.roadtovr.com/meta-quest-...s-com-website/

En passant, il y a eu des leaks concernant l'Assassins Creed pour Quest.
https://www.roadtovr.com/report-assa...r-nexus-video/
Ça a l'air d'être du bon boulot sans prise de risque coté gameplay, loin d'un STRIDE par exemple. Enfin on verra le produit fini.
Edit: Et pas d'open world mais des grands niveaux. C'est pas forcément plus mal surtout vu le matos cible et le gameplay de l'OW, mais s'ils font ça pour le GTA ça va être l'émeute.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> J'ai pas que Quest, autant le prendre sur Steam quand il sortira sur PC. Surtout s'il n'est pas cross-buy sur l'Oculus Store (Meta Store maintenant).
> C'est comme Puzzling Places, j'attends, y a pas le feu vu mon backlog.
> 
> Concernant le changement de boutique, je n'ai pas été redirigé automatiquement sur une URL précise, mais c'est le début de la fin pour https://oculus.com/
> Ils commencent à renvoyer ça vers https://store.facebook.com/fr/en/quest/ "WELCOME TO THE NEW META STORE!".
> Un peu dommage qu'ils mettent ça sur le domaine facebook.com par contre, ça fait boulot pas fini mais c'est probablement temporaire. Il y a quelques autres trucs pétés.
> L'URL de la page d'accueil est bizarre aussi https://about.facebook.com/ (redirigé depuis https://meta.com/)
> Un article à ce sujet: https://www.roadtovr.com/meta-quest-...s-com-website/
> 
> ...


J'ai vraiment l'impression que ce titre va sonner comme la fin des jeux VR qui me plaisent...J'espère VRAIMENT que Sony va continuer de bosser sur les sorties PC et qu'on se tapera de jolies AAA taillés pour des PC, et pas des jeux mobile en VR.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai vraiment l'impression que ce titre va sonner comme la fin des jeux VR qui me plaisent...J'espère VRAIMENT que Sony va continuer de bosser sur les sorties PC et qu'on se tapera de jolies AAA taillés pour des PC, et pas des jeux mobile en VR.


Ouais, j'aurais peut-être changé de GPU et éventuellement de casque d'ici là. Si le PSVR2 sort en 2023, les exclusivités commenceront à sortir sur PC en 2024, ça devrait être pas mal comme timing  ::ninja:: 

Enfin entre un Assassin's Creed, Hitman 3 et CoD en VR au mieux correct ou au pire raté, et un jeu indé bien focalisé avec un gameplay innovant et réglé au poil, mon choix est vite fait… Ceci dit, c'est aussi le cas sur écran.
J'espère surtout que Sony va lancer des jeux "intéressants" avec le PSVR2, et pas simplement nous resservir de la soupe avec des grosses licences et gros moyens. Il devrait y avoir des deux, mais on verra.
Après si ce n'est pas trop raté coté gameplay, c'est toujours cool de voir une grosse production. Puis la désinstaller dans la foulée pour revenir à un meilleur jeu.

Et ce n'est pas parce qu'un jeu est indépendant et focalisé sur un gameplay qu'il va être moche, encore un trailer du jeu de kayak (Kayak VR: Mirage) qui sort dans un mois.
En plus des modes ballade, il y a du time trial avec ghosts. Parfait pour moi tout ça.




Edit: En passant, la démo est revenue. Le mécanisme est pas mal mais je ne maitrise pas encore le système. J'ai gratté l'argent au 2e essai, mais l'or semble hors de portée. Je n'arrive pas à aller aussi vite en ligne droite, et prendre les virages sans freiner.
Lors du dernier essai j'ai déclenché un bug physique qui m'a projeté en l'air et fait faire des 360° en boucle (j'arrivais pas retourner dans l'eau je crois)  :Gerbe: 
Bon de toute façon j'attends de voir le contenu qu'ils vont sortir.

----------


## Skyounet1664

Kayak VR est vraiment beau mais finalement assez limité dans son concept. 
Il manque vraiment des jeux de l'envergure d'un HL Alyx, j'espère que la sortie du PSVR2 va pousser un peu les développeurs à ne pas se limiter aux capacités du Quest2.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais faut voir ce qu'il y aura dans le jeu, pour l'instant on n'a vu qu'une démo. Mais je crains qu'ils misent trop sur les graphismes au détriment du reste.
En tous cas ça reste un meilleur jeu de kayak que HL: Alyx  ::ninja:: 

Il y avait une sorte de jeu d'aventure / shooter en kayak sinon, mais seulement sur Quest https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...02118823192509


Dans le même genre, j'ai passé quelques heures sur https://store.steampowered.com/app/4..._Sailing_Game/
J'aimerais d'autres jeux de bateau où on joue avec les éléments, mais plus peaufinés au niveau feeling (VR Regatta est déjà bien) et contenu sans forcément monter les détails visuels.

Si j'ai des centaines d'heures sur Dirt Rally 2 c'est pour le gameplay et sensations de pilotage, pas pour le niveau de détail graphique (j'ai tout mis au plancher).
Ils feraient une version plus basique visuellement mais continueraient à sortir du contenu, ça m'arrangerait mieux.

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... Il y avait une sorte de jeu d'aventure / shooter en kayak sinon, mais seulement sur Quest https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...02118823192509
> ...


*Phantom: Covert Ops* est également disponible sur Rift/Rift-S

----------


## 564.3

> *Phantom: Covert Ops* est également disponible sur Rift/Rift-S


Ah cool j'avais zappé ça, en allant sur la page ce n'est pas évident.
Globalement ce n'était pas un carton à la sortie (bon gameplay mais campagne bof), c'est peut-être aussi pour ça que j'ai oublié, mais je me le ferais bien à l'occase.
Hop dans ma wishlist Oculus, en espérant que Facebook ne fasse pas trop de conneries…

----------


## FixB

Dites les canards, est-ce que vous connaissez un équivalent de Isthereanydeal qui couvre les jeux oculus?
Je sais qu'ils proposent peu de vrai promos, mais ça serait sympa de pouvoir voir les pbh des jeux ou de mettre des alertes?

----------


## Oldnoobie

L'app oculus te donne les daily deal et weekly deals. Un site isthereanydeal agrégerait quoi d'autre comme source ? Si c'est pour fanatical/humble, ils offrent tantôt une clé oculus, tantôt steam voire au choix, ça semble pas simple à suivre.

----------


## FixB

L'app Oculus (à ma connaissance) ne permet pas de mettre des alertes sur certains jeux?
Et tu ne peux pas non plus voir le pbh, donc plus difficile de savoir si une promo est intéressante ou non.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Eric de Brocart, du site Gamergen, dans plusieurs groupes FBook dont Oculus Quest 1 et 2, précise pour les promos daily si elles sont plus ou moins intéressantes que les précédents passages en solde. 
J'ai pas mieux à te proposer à ma connaissance. 
Perso je me fie surtout à des paliers psychologiques.
Tout était plus simple quand on pouvait parrainer à tour de bras....

----------


## 564.3

UploadVR n'est pas satisfait du spin-off de Cities: Skyline en VR
https://uploadvr.com/cities-vr-review/

En résumé:
- Mécanismes de gameplay assez fidèles à l'original, mais ergonomie ratée en VR.
- Manque de structure de progression du genre campagne, ou au moins que les cartes aient des objectifs/challenges différents.
- Ils ont l'air de ne pas avoir trouvé de bon compromis au niveau visuel. Le cul entre 2 chaises entre essayer de ressembler à la version PC et que ça tourne sur un Quest 2. Peut-être que quelque chose de plus abstrait aurait été plus agréable.

Bref c'est dommage, faut espérer qu'ils arrivent à améliorer tout ça et puissent le sortir sur PC / PSVR2. Coté graphique ça devrait aller mieux, mais les fondamentaux m'inquiètent plus.

----------


## 564.3

Il y en a qui savent si le pack Vader Immortal à 15 balles marche bien sur PC ?
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...2579266195262/
Il n'apparait que sur la boutique Quest, coté Rift il y a seulement les 3 épisodes à l'unité.
D'ailleurs la promo Star Wars n'est que coté Quest, mais les 2 autres jeux ne sont pas sortis sur PC visiblement.

Je me rappelle vaguement de gens avec un Rift qui avaient eu des problèmes avec la promo précédente, ils ont du contacter le support pour que le cross-buy soit activé pour le pack promo.

----------


## FixB

Alors, en fait, si tu achètes le pack sur Quest, la version Rift n'apparaît pas directement dans ta libraire de jeux. Mais il suffit d'aller sur le store Rift et, au lieu du prix, tu auras la possibilité d'ajouter les épisodes à ta bibliothèque de jeux!

----------


## 564.3

> Alors, en fait, si tu achètes le pack sur Quest, la version Rift n'apparaît pas directement dans ta libraire de jeux. Mais il suffit d'aller sur le store Rift et, au lieu du prix, tu auras la possibilité d'ajouter les épisodes à ta bibliothèque de jeux!


Ah ok merci, dans ce cas on les achètes gratos en fait.
Bon je crois que je vais me laisser tenter alors. Je vais peut-être déjà commencer par vérifier que les outils Oculus et ReVive marchent encore bien, ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas lancé.

----------


## FixB

Ah, ça je peux pas aider: moi c'était pour jouer sur un Rift ..

----------


## OldBullLee

Je confirme, je l'avais acheté sur Quest lors de la précédente promo. Il a été ajouté directement à ma bibliothèque Quest et j'ai dû l'ajouter ensuite gratuitement via le store Rift.

----------


## ExPanda

Aucun problème avec reVive pour les Vader Immortal.  :;): 
Et effectivement les autres jeux semblent être exclusivement Quest.

Suis bien ce qu'a expliqué FixB pour les ajouter à ta bibliothèque,à faire jeu par jeu. Sinon ils n'apparaitront pas.  ::|: 
Par contre sois prévenu que c'est court comme expérience. Genre, TRES court.

----------


## Maalak

Est-ce que ça vaut vraiment les 15 balles pour la trilogie ?

----------


## Skyounet1664

Non. Trop court et pour ainsi dire pas de gameplay. C'est une promenade dans le monde star wars plutôt qu'un réel jeu.
Tu as une partie défi qui est sympa mais je n'ai pas trouvé ça fou.

----------


## FixB

Honnêtement, c'est un jeu qui marche bien pour montrer la VR et pour 15€, ça me paraît correct.
Tu as une histoire sympa dans l'univers de Star Wars, qui est super facile à faire pour n'importe qui découvrant la VR. C'est le jeu qui passe le mieux de mon côté auprès de la famille.
Et il y a le 'dojo' où tu peux revenir de temps en temps.

----------


## vectra

15 balles les 3? Perso j'ai arrêté au début du 2.
8€ l'un? 
Oui, clairement. Tout en étant averti sur la durée de vie.

----------


## ExPanda

> Est-ce que ça vaut vraiment les 15 balles pour la trilogie ?


Oui et non...

C'est tellement court qu'en tant que jeu, ça devrait pas dépasser les 10€ pour la totalité, et en étant très généreux. Par contre c'est une bonne "attraction Star Wars", il n'y a pas si longtemps on aurait payé ce prix pour le faire rien qu'une seule fois dans un parc, et on aurait été contents.

Donc pour quelqu'un qui aime l'univers, à 15€ les trois c'est un poil cher mais ça passe. Et comme dit plus haut c'est excellent pour faire découvrir la VR.

----------


## Skyounet1664

Ouais vendu comme ça c'est bon. Mais ce n'est pas un jeu. Je viens de prendre l'autre jeu (aussi en promo) estampillé Star Wars qui lui propose déjà autre chose. Le peu que j'en ai fais, est déjà plus intéressant.

----------


## FixB

Je viens aussi de le prendre, mais c'est une exclu Quest.... Donc ça aide pas ce qui ont d'autres casques.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bah quand vous avez un vrai casque VR, vous pouvez jouer à ca :





(ya meme un mini mod où on affronte des Younglings... c'est ultra déstabilisant de se la jouer Anakin dans l'épisode III

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens aussi de le prendre, mais c'est une exclu Quest.... Donc ça aide pas ce qui ont d'autres casques.


Nan on en parlait plus haut, faut aller coté Rift et le "racheter" gratos.
Bon sinon j'hésite quand même à le prendre, la promo me tentait mais je vais attendre qu'ils passent ça à 10 balles si ça arrive un jour.
En ce moment je suis sur Into The Radius en plus de mes jeux routiniers.

Edit: sur PSVR il n'est jamais descendu sous les 15 balles non plus https://psndeals.com/ps4-store-us/va...es-game-60565/
Ils le sortiraient sur Steam, je craquerais plus facilement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah quand vous avez un vrai casque VR, vous pouvez jouer à ca :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HrYKGzqzd8
> (ya meme un mini mod où on affronte des Younglings... c'est ultra déstabilisant de se la jouer Anakin dans l'épisode III


Ouais c'est sur que B&S est un jeu d'action plus fun, mais l'intérêt de la trilogie SW c'est la ballade avec narration.
Edit: le mec se la joue gentil, il n'utilise jamais les éclairs  ::ninja::

----------


## FixB

> Nan on en parlait plus haut, faut aller coté Rift et le "racheter" gratos.
> Bon sinon j'hésite quand même à le prendre, la promo me tentait mais je vais attendre qu'ils passent ça à 10 balles si ça arrive un jour.
> En ce moment je suis sur Into The Radius en plus de mes jeux routiniers.


Euh, je parlais de Star Wars Tales from a Galaxy. Et je maintiens : c'est une exclu Quest. Donc ne le prends pas pour jouer sur un autre casque! !

----------


## 564.3

> Euh, je parlais de Star Wars Tales from a Galaxy. Et je maintiens : c'est une exclu Quest. Donc ne le prends pas pour jouer sur un autre casque! !


Ah oui ok désolé, j'avais zappé le changement de contexte  :;):

----------


## Le Doyen

Bon, c'est la douche froide pour moi dans le multi, je vais rester pendant un temps sur des solos.

Il y a quand même du niveau pour être un tant soi peu compétitif, je viens de tester Contractor, et Onward, je suis trop pressé je crois bien.

Je reste quand même sur Demeo qui ne me pose pas de difficulté, Pistol Wip qui me fais dire que je n'ai plus 20 ans, mais c'est tellement fun, Red Matter pour se poser, Sniper Elite VR qui est franchement sympatoche malgré ses défauts, d'ailleurs, il y a une solde en ce moment, et je tâte In Death. Into the Radius quand je serai chaud patate.

On verra pour les gros Hits par la suite, ne pas me les gâcher par inhabitudes, est certainement   une bonne idée.

----------


## ExPanda

> Bon sinon j'hésite quand même à le prendre, la promo me tentait mais je vais attendre qu'ils passent ça à 10 balles si ça arrive un jour.


Peu de chances que ça arrive. Chez Oculus ils étaient ultra radins sur les promos, je crois pas que ça changera une fois passé chez Facebook Meta.
En plus là comme il est en promo la prochaine fois ça sera dans looooongtemps.

----------


## Hideo

> Bon, c'est la douche froide pour moi dans le multi, je vais rester pendant un temps sur des solos.
> 
> Il y a quand même du niveau pour être un tant soi peu compétitif, je viens de tester Contractor, et Onward, je suis trop pressé je crois bien.
> 
> Je reste quand même sur Demeo qui ne me pose pas de difficulté, Pistol Wip qui me fais dire que je n'ai plus 20 ans, mais c'est tellement fun, Red Matter pour se poser, Sniper Elite VR qui est franchement sympatoche malgré ses défauts, d'ailleurs, il y a une solde en ce moment, et je tâte In Death. Into the Radius quand je serai chaud patate.
> 
> On verra pour les gros Hits par la suite, ne pas me les gâcher par inhabitudes, est certainement   une bonne idée.


Douche froide parce que tu te fais rouler dessus ou soucis technique ? 
Pense a rejoindre le groupe Steam pour les soirees multi VR CPC, c'est presque tous les lundis soir. Souvent du Pavlov (j'ai l'impression que c'est sur quoi ca va partir demain) mais pas que et entre gens de qualite ca change tout  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Peu de chances que ça arrive. Chez Oculus ils étaient ultra radins sur les promos, je crois pas que ça changera une fois passé chez Facebook Meta.
> En plus là comme il est en promo la prochaine fois ça sera dans looooongtemps.


Je ne suis pas sur qu'Oculus controle la promo dans ce cas, c'est développé par ILMxLAB et publié par Disney Interactive. Et c'est pareil sur PSVR.
Bon si le jeu continue de bien se vendre vu que le marché VR est toujours en expansion, c'est assez normal de ne pas faire de grosse promo.
Il me reste encore quelques jours pour me décider, sinon ça sera l'année prochaine.





> Douche froide parce que tu te fais rouler dessus ou soucis technique ? 
> Pense a rejoindre le groupe Steam pour les soirees multi VR CPC, c'est presque tous les lundis soir. Souvent du Pavlov (j'ai l'impression que c'est sur quoi ca va partir demain) mais pas que et entre gens de qualite ca change tout


Faut pas croire que ça sera une promenade de santé pour autant, dans le groupe CPC y a du niveau de PGM, que ce soit au mini-golf ou à Pavlov  ::ninja:: 
Enfin il y a le niveau sans l'ambition, ça reste détendu et hétérogène, ça permet d'apprendre.

----------


## vectra

> et entre gens de qualite ca change tout


Ca, c'est parce que je viens jamais  ::trollface::

----------


## 564.3

> Ca, c'est parce que je viens jamais


Je sais pas trop quel est ton style, mais y en a qui ont tendance à rager plus ou moins à la rigolade.
Le meilleur dans le genre c'était Pounin, mais il ne vient plus.

----------


## Le Doyen

> Douche froide parce que tu te fais rouler dessus ou soucis technique ? 
> Pense a rejoindre le groupe Steam pour les soirees multi VR CPC, c'est presque tous les lundis soir. Souvent du Pavlov (j'ai l'impression que c'est sur quoi ca va partir demain) mais pas que et entre gens de qualite ca change tout


Ha bah parceque je me fais salement rouler dessus ^^ , mais ce n'est pas un probléme, puisque j'ai bien compris le soucis ; Un manque total des habitudes de mécaniques et une grande difficulté à épauler efficacement et rapidement, sans parler des déplacements trop hasardeux. Ca viendra, je ne m'inquiète pas, merci pour l'invit, et j'y viendrai quand je me sentirai prêt, me sentir comme un vrai boulet tout une soirée n'apportera pas de plaisir. Laisse moi encore un p'tit mois  :;): 

Sinon, coté technique, y'a t'il des tip's, tweaks, ou que sais-je pour faire tourner les jeux sous Rift plus efficacement ? dans les panels N'Vidia, dans les options propres à l' Occulus ?

Et pour prouver ma motivation ^^ , franchement, c'est tellement top la VR que de passer à un Quest 2 me gratte d'ici mon anniv. A t'il un vrai et gros intérêt ? sachant que perso son plus gros défaut pour moi est la résolution souvent baveuse, et parfois les IPS trop juste et s'amuse à yoyoter. MAIS, je ne suis équipé que d'une 1070, c'est peut être un peu trop juste pour espérer monter plus haut en gamme de casque et en profiter réellement ?

----------


## Maalak

La 1070 sera effectivement un peu juste pour tenir la résolution du Q2 (enfin, toujours pareil, selon les jeux).

En revanche, le gain visuel est énorme, et l'appareil permet 3 réglages d'écartement inter-pupillaire.
Le Q1 est un bon casque pour découvrir la VR à moindre coût, mais lorsqu'on a testé un Q2, on ne revient pas en arrière.

Maintenant, est-ce que prendre un Q2 maintenant est à faire alors qu'on peut espérer un Q3 l'année prochaine, à chacun sa réponse en fonction de son budget.

----------


## Hideo

Comme dit Maalak.

----------


## FixB

Wow, je viens de finir "Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice" en VR: quelle claque!
Ce jeu est vraiment impressionnant. L'immersion est incroyable. C'est un des jeux vidéos les plus intéressants auquel j'ai joué depuis un moment.

----------


## 564.3

> Maintenant, est-ce que prendre un Q2 maintenant est à faire alors qu'on peut espérer un Q3 l'année prochaine, à chacun sa réponse en fonction de son budget.


C'est pas gagné le Q3 l'année prochaine… en tous cas il n'y a encore eu aucune rumeur en ce sens, plutôt l'inverse. https://uploadvr.com/quest-2-long-li...-cambria-2022/
La sortie du Q2 était proche du Q1, mais il y avait une bonne évolution technologique. Là même leur casque haut de gamme (Project Cambria) aura des écrans avec la même définition. Bon sur le reste il y aurait quand même des choses à améliorer.

Sinon UploadVR a pointé ce jeu de basket à tester (EA/proto gratos)
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lacktop_Hoops/
Je testerais rien que pour voir le gameplay.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Wow, je viens de finir "Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice" en VR: quelle claque!
> Ce jeu est vraiment impressionnant. L'immersion est incroyable. C'est un des jeux vidéos les plus intéressants auquel j'ai joué depuis un moment.


Ouais pareil, je ne l'avais pas fait sur écran et c'est cool de le découvrir en VR.

----------


## Maalak

> C'est pas gagné le Q3 l'année prochaine… en tous cas il n'y a encore eu aucune rumeur en ce sens, plutôt l'inverse. https://uploadvr.com/quest-2-long-li...-cambria-2022/
> La sortie du Q2 était proche du Q1, mais il y avait une bonne évolution technologique. Là même leur casque haut de gamme (Project Cambria) aura des écrans avec la même définition. Bon sur le reste il y aurait quand même des choses à améliorer.
> 
> Sinon UploadVR a pointé ce jeu de basket à tester (EA/proto gratos)
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lacktop_Hoops/


Puisqu'on parle de ça, voici les dernières rumeurs sur le prochains produits VR de Meta.

----------


## 564.3

> Puisqu'on parle de ça, voici les dernières rumeurs sur le prochains produits VR de Meta.


Arf, pile au moment où je ressors leurs déclarations à ce sujet.
On verra si ces projet de Quest "Stinson" et "Cardiff" sortent effectivement en 2023 et 2024, mais pas de doute qu'ils bossent et sont prêts à toute éventualité.
Du coup ça peut être pas mal d'attendre pour upgrader, mais si c'est fin 2023 c'est pas demain non plus.

La timeline actuelle:
- 2019-05 Quest 1
- 2020-11 Quest 2
- 2022 "fin de l'année" Project Cambria (a priori 800$)
- 2023 Project Stinson (de nouveau gamme Quest, donc ~2x moins cher)
- 2024 Project Cardiff (gamme Quest) et successeur du Cambria nommé Funston (gamme Cambria 800$)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le Q2 sera le dernier casque de chez Meta qui sera "dédié" aux joueurs. Pour les prochaines gen, on aura soit des trucs hyper reuch pour les pro, soit des trucs pas chers mais spécialisés dans le "metaverse" A savoir donc un environnement ultra fermé, avec zero connexion au PC possible.
*
Mark my words.*

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, ça fait un moment que j'ai voulu le faire, et bah, j'ai enfin pu tester les 2 chapitres du mods Gunman Contracts pour HL: Alyx.
C'est une tuerie, mais c'est dommage que se soit trop court, que les décors ne se détruisent pas à la Matrix / Stranglehold, que la musique se coupe et que le VIP se fait oneshot.  ::sad:: 

Mais sinon la réalisation est vraiment top !! Vivement la suite. Et vivement qu'on ait autre chose qu'un flingue, même si j'adore.

----------


## 564.3

> Le Q2 sera le dernier casque de chez Meta qui sera "dédié" aux joueurs. Pour les prochaines gen, on aura soit des trucs hyper reuch pour les pro, soit des trucs pas chers mais spécialisés dans le "metaverse" A savoir donc un environnement ultra fermé, avec zero connexion au PC possible.
> *
> Mark my words.*


Possible mais pas si tôt. Même si quand on regarde leur pubs, le Quest 2 est déjà plutôt vendu comme un truc de fitness & co que pour les gros joueurs.
Pour l'instant les jeux restent un bon moteur et ils ont pas mal investi dedans. Le Air Link est aussi un bon argument de vente, et s'ils ne le font plus ça sera retours à Virtual Desktop.
D'un autre coté c'est vrai qu'ils ont été brutaux avec le Rift.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Possible mais pas si tôt. Même si quand on regarde leur pubs, le Quest 2 est déjà plutôt vendu comme un truc de fitness & co que pour les gros joueurs.
> Pour l'instant les jeux restent un bon moteur et ils ont pas mal investi dedans. Le Air Link est aussi un bon argument de vente, et s'ils ne le font plus ça sera retours à Virtual Desktop.
> D'un autre coté c'est vrai qu'ils ont été brutaux avec le Rift.


Alors je ne dis pas qu'ils vont couper l'accès aux jeux, mais tu peux être sûr que sur le Q3, les jeux seront blindés de saloperies sociales, à l'instar des jeux Facebook, et que tu auras des pubs inzappables de partout. Ils attendent juste d'avoir le monopole complet sur la VR (et que les casques VR PC soient abandonnés), pour lancer ca.

----------


## 564.3

> Alors je ne dis pas qu'ils vont couper l'accès aux jeux, mais tu peux être sûr que sur le Q3, les jeux seront blindés de saloperies sociales, à l'instar des jeux Facebook, et que tu auras des pubs inzappables de partout. Ils attendent juste d'avoir le monopole complet sur la VR (et que les casques VR PC soient abandonnés), pour lancer ca.


Je parle pas de couper les jeux, mais ils ont quand même acheté les studios Sanzaru Games, Downpour Interactive, Beat Games, BigBox Entertianment, and Ready At Dawn. Éventuellement Supernatural mais qui est clairement orienté "fitness as a service". Et ont des partenariats avec Rockstar et Ubisoft notamment. Donc ils ne sont pas près de lacher ce secteur.

Après s'ils cloisonnent un max et polluent leur écosystème aussi tôt, ils risqueraient de se tirer une balle dans le pied. Le poisson n'a pas vraiment mordu, il est trop tôt pour ferrer. Peut-être quand ils auront des centaines de millions d'utilisateurs et qu'ils seront assurés de bien écraser la concurrence. Mais ça va probablement se rouvrir dans les années qui viennent au contraire. Les annonces de Zuk aux actionnaires sont du genre encore pied au plancher pour une dizaine d'années, et ensuite on se gave.

Edit: sinon contre rumeur sur le prix du Project Cambria, ce serait "significativement plus que 800$" https://uploadvr.com/cambria-800-price-more/
Bref, on verra dans 6 mois…

----------


## Maalak

> Je confirme, je l'avais acheté sur Quest lors de la précédente promo. Il a été ajouté directement à ma bibliothèque Quest et j'ai dû l'ajouter ensuite gratuitement via le store Rift.


Au-delà des Vader, il est bon de rappeler que cela ne fonctionne pas pour tous les jeux.
J'ai activé les clés Quest pour les jeux du bundle Fanatical choisis, mais si l'activation Rift fonctionne parfois, d'autres fois il ne m'est pas proposé de rajouter les jeux gratuitement en version Rift, mais bien de repasser à la caisse.  ::sad:: 
En gros, ce n'est pas automatique mais au bon vouloir de l'éditeur. C'est un point à vérifier si vous décidez d'acheter un jeu en pensant pouvoir profiter des versions PC et "portable", ce n'est pas automatique.

----------


## FixB

Dead effect 2 est en promo sur Steam. Est-ce qu'il vaut le coût?

----------


## 564.3

> Dead effect 2 est en promo sur Steam. Est-ce qu'il vaut le coût?


J'avais trouvé ça correct (point de vue 2017) mais sans saveur. En gros si t'as envie de nettoyer des couloirs et récupérer du loot, sans forcément un design et une histoire prenante, pour 7€ ça le fait largement.
Je mets un lien en passant https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...d_Effect_2_VR/

----------


## Le Doyen

Méchant Humble Bunble avec peu de VR, mais avec The Walking Dead: Saints & Sinners pour 11e08 minimun  ::lol:: 

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/g...a=MXxZfDB8WXww

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Dead effect 2 est en promo sur Steam. Est-ce qu'il vaut le coût?


Si tu veux une ambiance à la Doom 3 mais en VR, tu pourrais aimer. Le jeu est d'ailleurs jouable en coop.

----------


## Skyounet1664

Super merci pour le bundle.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je me suis pris Fracked  qui était une exclu PSVR. Un mélange entre le JV XIII et les films XXX.

Graphiquement, bah c'est du cellshading qui vient de la ps4, donc ca tourne super bien, rien de surprenant, les combats sont sympas, très peu d'intéractions avec les décors (à part les objectifs quoi)


Par contre, il y a dans le jeu un principe de cover absolument génial, et je crois que très peu de FPS s'en servent. En gros, avec votre main gauche, vous "accrochez" un bout de décor, et vous pouvez vous appuyer dessus pour vous mettre à couvert. C'est compliqué à expliquer, mais pour le coup vous n'avez pas besoin de vous baisser pour vous mettre à couvert. Vous levez juste votre main. Ca marche et niveau gameplay c'est vraiment vraiment génial.

A part ca il y a aussi des séquences de shoot alors qu'on est en ski, et pareil, le gameplay est bien bien pensé. Du coup, un vrai bon petit FPS solo en ces temps de vache maigre, ca fait toujours plaisir.

----------


## FixB

J'avais lu des tests qui parlaient de ce système de cover et ça avait l'air effectivement intéressant!

Rien à voir, mais est-ce que vous savez comment passer un jeu en Français sur le Quest 2?
J'ai mon Quest 2 en Anglais d'habitude, mais j'ai de la famille qui me rend visite et qui ne parle pas anglais. Je voulais leur montrer "Elixir", mais c'est en Anglais.
J'ai basculé mon Quest en Français, désinstallé et réinstallé le jeu.. Et il reste en Anglais  ::(:

----------


## ExPanda

Du topic des news :




> Le jeu de rythme en VR *Ragnarock* va recevoir un DLC en Juin … En partenariat avec le Hellfest :
> 
> https://www.actugaming.net/agfd-ragn...t-agfd-496216/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/MGaqziD9Drw


Pour les personnes qui seraient passées à côté, c'est un jeu de rythme bien sympa !

----------


## M4st0d0n

> Du topic des news :
> 
> 
> 
> Pour les personnes qui seraient passées à côté, c'est un jeu de rythme bien sympa !


Jeu exceptionnel, avec support pour les tracks customs!

https://ragnacustoms.com/

----------


## nodulle

La dernière vidéo du JDG sur Hitman VR, une bonne tranche de rire.  ::):

----------


## M4st0d0n

Redout Enhanced Edition en gratuit sur Epic Game Store.

Le patch présente des soucis techniques, le jeu plante en mode career, mais j'ai réussi à faire tourner les quick races en VR. Il faut forcer l'utilisation de dx11 et de la VR dans la section Settings > Redout Enhanced Edition > cocher Additionnal Command Line Arguments > indiquer *-dx11 -vr*




J'ai pas vomi!

----------


## Maalak

C'est quand même plus difficile d'obtenir des bons temps que la vue arrière, je trouve.
Après, je ne suis pas très doué à ce genre de jeu, je dois l'avouer (du moins, je ne me donne pas le temps de jeu nécessaire pour en approcher).  ::P:

----------


## M4st0d0n

Ah bin ils ont patché Redout et tout fonctionne, online compris. Pour la vue arriere c'est bouton B de la manette.
Toujours sympa d'avoir un clone de WipeOut de ce genre dans le catalogue là, Redout.

----------


## Le Doyen

Vous le lancez comment pour l'avoir en VR ? je n'ai qu'un black-Screen sur mon casque .

----------


## Maalak

Tu parles de quoi ?

----------


## Le Doyen

De Redout, je l'ai choppé forcement sur EGS, mais il n'est pas natif en VR, il y a une manip ?

EDIT : ok, j'ai trouvé, je laisse ça la, ça pourrait servir à d'autres  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Ça faisait des années que j'hésitais à prendre Redout, mais je passe mon temps sur DR2 en jeux de course (je préfère le rallye dans les forêts/montagnes/etc  :Bave: ).
Faudra que je l'essaie quand même à l'occase, sauf si je ne le lance jamais comme 99% de mon backlog EGS…

Sinon 2 puzzle games qui ont l'air sympa dans les sorties à venir:
- Shores of Loci, un genre de Puzzling Places mais avec des décors imaginaires plutôt que de la photogrammétrie. Et surtout, une sortie PC le 24 mai.
- The Last Clockwinder, où on joue avec des clones de soi même en replay (genre Transpose que j'avais bien aimé) sortira le 2 juin (PC et Quest 2)

----------


## Maalak

> - Shores of Loci, un genre de Puzzling Places mais avec des décors imaginaires plutôt que de la photogrammétrie. Et surtout, une sortie PC le 24 mai.


J'attends de voir, on ne peut pas dire non plus que la vidéo de présentation soit très parlante.
Dans l'absolu, le fait que ce soit des images par ordinateur permettrait une génération rapide de puzzles, mais j'ai peur que cela fasse du même coup trop artificiel, car un des points forts de PP est quand même de présenter de vrais objets et notamment monuments intéressants à connaître qui font un peu voyager.

----------


## 564.3

> J'attends de voir, on ne peut pas dire non plus que la vidéo de présentation soit très parlante.
> Dans l'absolu, le fait que ce soit des images par ordinateur permettrait une génération rapide de puzzles, mais j'ai peur que cela fasse du même coup trop artificiel, car un des points forts de PP est quand même de présenter de vrais objets et notamment monuments intéressants à connaître qui font un peu voyager.


C'est pas le même délire ouais, dans tous les cas ça dépend des designers. J'attendrais les retours pour connaître la qualité de la réalisation, mais que ce soit basé sur du réel ou qu'on voyage dans l'imaginaire des créateurs, ça me va aussi.

----------


## R3dF0x

Voilà une vidéo pour Shores of Loci




Je trouve ça intéressant ! Et comme le disait *564.3*, c'est différent de Puzzling Places

----------


## 564.3

Bon je suis assez triste même si j'attendais quelques patchs pour acheter le jeu, la beta avait pas mal de qualités...
Le studio JoyWay abandonne le développement d'OUTLIER https://steamcommunity.com/games/159...79247141134249

----------


## 564.3

J'ai un peu joué à Dragon Fist: VR Kung Fu cet aprem. Pour changer des jeux de boxe, un jeu orienté arts martiaux.
Edit2: _Je viens de voir qu'il y a une démo sur la page Steam s'il y en a qui veulent tester. Pas sur du contenu, probablement le tuto, quelques persos et décors._

Visuellement ça ne casse pas des briques, mais au moins ça tourne bien.

C'est du combat en arène contre 1 à 3 ennemis, qui ont des comportements assez différents. Il y a une sorte de campagne avec plusieurs niveaux de difficulté.
Chaque perso a un pouvoir, du classique coup de poing plus balaise à se siffler une rasade de gnole pour regagner de la vie (drunken master), en passant par la boule de ki.
Il y a quelques persos occidentaux aussi, dont une sorte d'Indiana Jone dont le pouvoir est de sortir un flingue et tirer une balle. Enfin ça ne fait pas plus mal qu'un coup spécial d'un autre adversaire, un headshot ne fini pas le combat.
Pareil pour le perso dont le pouvoir est de lancer un couteau, on peut en planter plusieurs dans la tronche de l'adversaire et ça le picotera juste un peu.

Le gameplay est un peu bizarre mais c'est fun. On fout quelques coups dans les bras pour se faire une ouverture, et paf, manchette à la carotide ou doigt dans l'œil. Ou bon coup de latte dans l'entre-jambe. C'est pas du sport ni de la rigolade, y a pas de règles, que des points faibles  ::ninja:: 
Mais quand on met un adversaire KO (il perd une icone cœur), on doit s'éloigner avec respect avant de reprendre le combat, alors que juste avant on lui avait bousillé les 2 yeux et mis un bon coup par derrière dans la nuque.
Les feedbacks restent assez simple, il y a des icones de statut quand il y a un effet (du genre quand on éclate les genoux, coudes, yeux, coupe le souffle…), et ça modifie un peu le comportement de l'adversaire (genre déplacement plus lent).
Quand on fout un bon coup dans les baloches, c'est un peu triste d'avoir simplement une icone  :Emo:  ajoutée sur la barre de vie de l'adversaire, et qu'il perde de la vie le temps de se remettre.
Edit: les grosses mandales ont tout de même un bon effet visuel, un peu trop "jeu vidéo" à mon gout, mais ça reste satisfaisant

À voir sur la durée, mais la phase découverte est sympa en tous cas.

----------


## Maalak

> Voilà une vidéo pour Shores of Loci
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9Ml6XQzzwE
> 
> Je trouve ça intéressant ! Et comme le disait *564.3*, c'est différent de Puzzling Places


Le jeu vient de sortir. Quelqu'un s'est-il lancé dessus ?

----------


## 564.3

> Le jeu vient de sortir. Quelqu'un s'est-il lancé dessus ?


Je l'ai acheté mais je n'y jouerais que demain, entre deux jeux énervés. Si je ne reste pas bloqué trop longtemps sur le jeu de Kung-Fu  ::ninja::

----------


## Maalak

Je regarde les évaluations (version Quest), qui sont globalement positives, avec 5 avis à 5 étoiles et un avis à 2 étoiles.
Manque de bol pour moi, le seul avis qui parle d'une comparaison avec Puzzling Places est celui à 2 étoiles.  :tired: 




> I've been waiting months for this release, following their endless teasers on their FB page. Now that it's here I hate to say I just don't love it.
> 
> Fairly or not, I'm comparing this to Puzzling Places, which uses the same concept except with real world locations and a much greater variety of puzzles. Puzzling pieces give you a very satisfying click when fitted together, as well as a soundtrack of evolving ambient noise recorded at the location, rather than the same relaxing but monotonous music. I find Loci's choice of bashing rocks together to be very unpleasant by comparison. Whereas Loci feels more challenging, that's only because you're looking at puzzle pieces that are all made up of the same elements, rocks, stairs, the occasional structural landmark. Consequently I don't feel like I'm solving it due to my own skill so much as bashing rocks together until something fits. That's not rewarding. Also after I put together a good-sized island, it didn't seem like you could peer inside hallways like you can with Puzzling Places, it all becomes a solid structure. 
> 
> It's a shame because the visuals really are quite stunning and I was very excited when I first booted it up, but if the puzzles aren't interesting then that doesn't mean much. My friend bought it this morning and she seems to be almost done with it, which is a pretty brief experience for the money. I'm requesting a refund because I'd rather spend it on Puzzling Places DLC.


Et si je vais sur le Discord du jeu :




> My quick impressions after a few scenes and perhaps half an hour playing:
> 
> The artwork is stunning and the music is nice.  The game play is not at all compelling and lacks whatever it is that makes Puzzling Places so enjoyable.  Also, perhaps the frame rate is low as things feel a bit unsteady and uncomfortable for me (Quest 2).


Du coup, sachant qu'en plus la version Quest est plus chère (15€) que la version Steam, avec en plus une durée de vie avec les puzzles de base apparemment bien courte, ça ne me pousse pas trop vers l'achat, en tout cas sans promo dessus, sauf à ce qu'il y ait d'autres avis comparatifs qui sortent, mais en positif cette fois.

Après, peut-être aussi que c'est une erreur de faire la comparaison avec PP, peut-être que la philosophie du jeu est simplement différente et faut-il aborder ce jeu sous un autre angle que le puzzle pur et dur.

----------


## 564.3

Premières impressions sur Shores of Loci

Je ne pourrais pas comparer avec Puzzling Places tant qu'il n'est pas sorti sur PC  ::ninja:: 

J'ai fait la première zone, et le gameplay mérite quelques améliorations.
Ils ont voulu rendre les pièces physiques avec un force-grab un peu assisté et beaucoup d'inertie, mais dans la pratique c'est un peu la foire.
L'effet quand on frotte les pièces entres elles est pas mal, les collisions ok (un peu trop simpliifées), mais c'est un peu galère qu'elles flottent en l'air avec une sorte de zone de répulsion. Ça rebondi trop dans tous les sens et fait partir les choses en vrilles parfois. J'en ai perdu 2x sous le terrain de jeu, obligé de faire un reset de la scène.

Sinon l'ambiance est plutôt cool mais ça ne tue pas non plus. Le jeu sur les échelles et la mise en scène est bien trouvée. La durée de vie n'a pas l'air folle effectivement, à voir s'ils sortent du complément.

Bref, de toute façon je vais attendre quelques patchs avant de relancer, en espérant qu'ils améliorent l'ergonomie.
Pour d'autres jeux VR j'ai attendu des patchs pendant des années (Doom VFR notamment) avant de me les faire en mode "bon, tant pis".

----------


## Skyounet1664

Mais c'est vraiment comparable à Puzzling places qui est un pur puzzle 3D?
J'ai regardé la page Steam et je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser de Shores of loci.

----------


## 564.3

> Mais c'est vraiment comparable à Puzzling places qui est un pur puzzle 3D?
> J'ai regardé la page Steam et je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser de Shores of loci.


C'est aussi du puzzle 3D, mais je ne sais pas à quel point ils sont comparables ou pas. L'enrobage de Shores of Loci est cool, mais le plus important reste le gameplay.

De ce que j'ai vu de Puzzling Places, on a toutes les pièces d'un coup et elles restent où on les met (pour organiser l'espace de jeu) sans inertie ni collisions.

Dans Shore of Loci ils ont essayé de rendre ça physique et flottant avec inertie. Les pièces arrivent par petit paquets et il faut toutes les placer pour avoir le lot suivant. Le principe est d'éviter que ce soit le bordel avec la physique, mais déjà là ça part en vrilles.
Il y a du pour et du contre dans l'idée, mais avec l'implémentation actuelle je ne suis pas fan. J'espère qu'ils vont réussir à améliorer ça, peut-être diminuer les forces physiques (collisions / répulsions) d'une façon ou d'une autre.

----------


## Maalak

Dommage, je ne trouve pas tout ça engageant finalement, alors qu'il aurait pu être intéressant d'avoir une autre vision du puzzle 3D que celle offerte par PP, qui reste donc assez largement la référence du genre pour ce que je comprends.

----------


## FixB

Est-ce qu'il y a des canards qui ont essayé Vrocker ?
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1143750/VRocker/

J'ai essayé la démo, mais je ne suis pas convaincu pour le moment. Sinon, vous utilisez d'autres moyens de locomotions de ce type?

----------


## 564.3

Pas testé celui là non, avant j'avais vu passer Natural Locomotion https://store.steampowered.com/app/798810/ qui a l'air plus complet mais pas testé non plus.

Dans le genre j'avais essayé Freedom Locomotion VR https://store.steampowered.com/app/584170/ dont le dev avait un peu fait le buzz sur Reddit. C'est une lib et démo plutôt que quelque chose qui s'intègre à d'autres jeux façon "hack".
Mais bon, ça ne m'avait pas plus enthousiasmé que ça.

----------


## FixB

Faut que j'essaye plus en détail. Jeune bien l'idée...

Sinon, nouveau bundle VR Fanatical:
https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...our-own-bundle

----------


## R3dF0x

Merci pour l'info *FixB* ; me suis pris Paper Beast, The Walking Dead Onslaught et Torn
3 jeux pour 6$ CAD, c'est des peanuts  ::XD::

----------


## FixB

C'est effectivement pas mal du tout pour ce prix.
J'avais déjà presque fini Torn sur Viveport Infinite (et je ne m'y serais pas remis, même si j'avais bien aimé), et j'avais juste testé Paper Beast sans avoir le temps de trop avancer.
Perso, je me suis pris 10 jeux! J'avais déjà Raw Data, Battle Wake, Sprint Vector, Craft Keep VR.
Du coup, je me suis pris: 
Touring Karts
The Walking Dead Onslaught - Deluxe Edition
Star Shelter
Paper Beast
Kittypocalypse
Journey For Elysium
House Flipper VR
Gadgeteer
Electronauts - VR Music
Abode 1 & 2 Bundle

----------


## Maalak

Mouais, c'est bien pour se constituer une petite collection, mais je me rends compte que ça fait finalement comme la bibliothèque Steam classique, on accumule et en fait on joue toujours aux mêmes jeux en laissant les autres dans le fond du backlog.

----------


## FixB

Ça dépend : je joue quasiment qu'en VR en ce moment et il y a des petits jeux sympas à essayer je trouve. Je te dirais dans 6 mois si j'ai beaucoup profité ou pas  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Premières impressions sur Shores of Loci
> …
> L'effet quand on frotte les pièces entres elles est pas mal, les collisions ok (un peu trop simplifiées), mais c'est un peu galère qu'elles flottent en l'air avec une sorte de zone de répulsion. Ça rebondi trop dans tous les sens et fait partir les choses en vrilles parfois. J'en ai perdu 2x sous le terrain de jeu, obligé de faire un reset de la scène.
> …


Bon ça ne traine pas, ils ont sorti un hotfix
https://steamcommunity.com/games/184...80253160181253




> Fixes the issue where puzzle pieces would be delivered at/below the floor height for some users, based on playspace configuration.

----------


## 564.3

Sinon Road To VR a bien aimé The Last Clockwinder, je sens que je vais encore craquer.
https://www.roadtovr.com/the-last-cl...quest-2-steam/

----------


## Kaede

Je ne l'avais pas vu passer, mais Jetborne Racing est actuellement en promo à 2.45€ (son prix le plus bas toujours).
A ce prix ça se tente !

----------


## 564.3

> Je ne l'avais pas vu passer, mais Jetborne Racing est actuellement en promo à 2.45€ (son prix le plus bas toujours).
> A ce prix ça se tente !


J'ai bien aimé mais je ne l'ai pas poncé non plus. Il me reste les courses les plus difficiles à finir correctement, et une à finir tout court je crois… à un moment ça ne rigole plus.
Et en ce moment il y a tous les jeux de bagnole en promo.  :Halmet: 


Sinon partout dans les news: le 2 juin pendant la conf Sony "State of play", il y aura du teasing de jeux VR histoire d'amorcer un peu de hype.
Ils disent mettre pas mal de pognon sur la table pour s'assurer un bon démarrage, et prévoient de continuer à monter en puissance ensuite.
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/...-launch-games/



> “Right now, there is a considerable amount of money being spent on partnerships with independent and other third-party developers to secure a considerable pipeline of attractive VR content at the launch of PlayStation VR2,” said SIE president Jim Ryan.
> “That energy, that effort and that money will continue to grow as the installed base of PlayStation VR 2 headsets grows also.”


Bon, rien de bien étonnant… on verra quand les exclusivités sortiront sur PC, surtout.

----------


## Kaede

Testé Jetborne Racing, rien compris au départ, puis ça va un peu mieux passés les premiers virages quand on a compris qu'on ne peut pas "tourner" (sur pitch, yaw, roll, on n'a que pitch et roll en fait c'est ça ?).

Par contre j'ai énormément de mal avec les contrôles. Je trouve problématique le fait de manier un joystick virtuel via les VR controllers : on n'est jamais exactement dessus, on se décale, etc. (sans feedback haptique, c'est toujours foireux ce genre de trucs. Comme quand on met les mains "dans" un mur & co).
J'ai d'ailleurs mis un moment à comprendre que, probablement pour compenser ce placement forcément inexact, pour le pitch, il ne faut pas "tirer" ou "pousser" horizontalement sur le joystick (c'est comme ça dans la vraie vie non ?) mais incliner la manette.
J'ai pas non plus trop compris pourquoi parfois le jeu a un effet vignette qui se déclenche : on n'a pas le droit d'être sur le côté trop longtemps ?
Et pas compris non plus à quoi servait le frein. Ca freine que dalle ?

Bref ça fait beaucoup de questions, vous aurez compris que je suis pas mal paumé (limite découragé en fait ...) par l'absence de tuto.
Si je m'écoutais je configurerais la manette et je laisserais tomber les controllers VR mais je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure façon de profiter du jeu.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais faut s'y faire, c'est la même façon de controler l'avion que dans VTOL (discussion dédiée https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-les-opticiens!)
Il faut utiliser le joystick virtuel comme un joystick réel, le plus simple c'est de le poser sur des accoudoirs ou autre. Il y en a qui bricolent un petit support, voir impriment/achètent des trucs dédiés (pas testé) https://www.protubevr.com/en/66-joystick
Mais là il n'y a pas besoin du tableau de bord, donc les controleurs VR sont moins pertinants. C'est seulement du pilotage au poil de cul, je préfère quand même un vrai joystick.
Le freinage sert un max pour prendre les virages serrés. Au début c'est peut-être mieux de faire quelques tours "simplement" puis optimiser petit à petit sa trajectoire par rapport à son ghost.
Le vignettage se désactive. Il y a aussi un effet voile noir/rouge quand on se prend trop de G positifs/négatifs, mais ça fait partie du gameplay. Comme les avions qui décrochent etc. Le pilotage doit être assez fin et tenir compte des limites de l'engin et du pilote.

----------


## Kaede

Merci pour toutes ces infos !

----------


## vectra

Je viens de tester Pistol Whip du dernier Humble Bundle VR.
Mais...  ::love:: 
Ces gens ont tout compris à la VR, tant à ses qualités qu'à ses limitations. Ce truc doit être jouable sur n'importe quel casque avec un tracking correct, et c'est vraiment sympa (et crevant).

----------


## herve

Salut

Il y en as qui on testé IL-2 Sturmovik: Battle of Stalingrad en VR ? Il est en promo a moins de 8 euros sur steam.

----------


## BoZoin

> Salut
> 
> Il y en as qui on testé IL-2 Sturmovik: Battle of Stalingrad en VR ? Il est en promo a moins de 8 euros sur steam.


J'y ai pas mal joué. C'est très bien optimisé pour la VR. Le jeu propose un large panel de difficulté en fonction de ton XP sur les simu. On atteint jamais la fidélité et la difficulté d'un DCS cependant ce n'est pas de l'arcade. Donc en 1 heure de vol on largue 2, 3 bombes ou on shoot 2 avions ennemis.

Tu trouvera plus d'info sur le topic des simu de combat.

----------


## herve

Merci pour tas réponse je joue qu'a flight simulateur en VR avec un bon vieux cessna en ballade , c'est juste pour testé le fun du combat surtout en vieux zingue.
Si c'est bien optimisé VR c'est déjà une bonne chose parce que flight simulateur c'est tendu du string pour être fluide sur certaine scène en VR.

----------


## BoZoin

> Merci pour tas réponse je joue qu'a flight simulateur en VR avec un bon vieux cessna en ballade , c'est juste pour testé le fun du combat surtout en vieux zingue.
> Si c'est bien optimisé VR c'est déjà une bonne chose parce que flight simulateur c'est tendu du string pour être fluide sur certaine scène en VR.


Incomparable avec flight simulator. 

J'ai passé une centaine d'heure sur IL2 en VR. J'y ai pris beaucoup de plaisir ça tourne comme un charme.
Malgré une 3080 j'ai du en tout et pour tout passer 1 heure max sur flight simulator en VR tellement ça me semblait injouable à côté de IL2 et DCS. 
DCS fonctionne aussi plutôt bien en VR d'ailleurs. Tu peux essayer, il y a 2 avions gratuit. Le modèle économique est particulier : la base du jeu est gratuite, tu payes les avions et les maps.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Si l'arcade ne te dérange pas et t'aime bien les Ace Combat, tu as Project Wingman qui est entièrement jouable en VR.

----------


## madpenguin

> Si l'arcade ne te dérange pas et t'aime bien les Ace Combat, tu as Project Wingman qui est entièrement jouable en VR.


Attention pour Project Wingman, sauf patch depuis mon essai, les menus ne gèrent ni les contrôleurs ni les HOTAS. Du coup il faut forcément avoir un clavier ou un pad sous la main pour naviguer.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Alors, je ne sais plus si j'avais testé avec mon Hotas X52, mais en tout cas, je jouais qu'au pad. Par contre, oui, pas de support des motions controllers.

----------


## herve

Salut
Merci pour la suggestion , oui j'ai vu pour les controllers c'est marqué sur la fiche steam.

 J'ai l'habitude de jonglé avec les contrôles , je joue beaucoup a euro truck et american truck et c'est pareil en VR , menu a la souris.

----------


## 564.3

C'est probablement un bug qui sera corrigé, ou une correction d'une sous-évaluation précédente, mais dans les stats actuelles il y a eu un bond d'utilisateurs Steam avec un casque VR.
https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey

Steam users with VR Headsets 3.24% (+1.35%)

Mes milestones à dépasser étaient:
- OSX 2.20%
- French 2.49%

Ça serait cool si ça se confirme, mais je n'y crois pas trop…

----------


## DenizAsker

Salut,
J'ai acquis récemment un Meta Quest 2 pour une première expérience VR. Et pour l'instant, j'avoue que je suis impressionné ! Quelle claque !
Le côté totalement autonome du Meta Quest 2 est aussi vraiment un plus car mon PC actuel aurait sans doute beaucoup de souci à faire tourner des jeux en VR.

Je vois qu'aujourd'hui la promotion journalière sur l'appli Oculus porte sur "Until you fall".
Les commentaires laissés sur l'appli sont plutôt positifs.
Du coup, je venais vous demander votre avis aussi.

J'ai commencé à relire ce fil de discussion depuis le début et j'ai noté que des jeux comme Gorn ou Gladius ont l'air sympa (ou en tout cas avaient l'air sympa en 2018).
Est-ce que "Until you fall" est au-dessus en comparaison aujourd'hui ?

Merci d'avance,

----------


## 564.3

Le gamepaly de *Until you fall* est très différent. Il est plus "mécanique", on doit parer les coups précisément comme demandé (ou éventuellement reculer). C'est un rogue-lite où on progresse dans une suite d’arènes en ligne droite, les choix se font sur les bonus et leurs combinaisons, avec du déblocage et upgrade d'arme entre les sessions.

Je l'aime bien aussi, disons que c'est un autre style de jeu pour moi. Les autres ont un combat libre basé sur le moteur physique.

*Gladius* est peut-être le moins bien fini, et moins bien en général, encore qu'il faudrait que je le reteste. Je ne l'ai pas mis dans ma liste (voir lien en signature), mais ce n'est pas un mauvais jeu.
*Gorn* a une ambiance et un design particuliers. Le développement est fini, il y a une campagne, etc.

Dans le genre, j'ajouterais aussi:
*Hellsplit: Arena*: encore en développement mais a une campagne avec une progression
*Blade & Sorcercy*: le mode dongeon est beaucoup plus sympa que les arènes des autres jeux, mais actuellement il vaut encore mieux aimer le "sandbox". Pas encore de campagne avec progression, mais on s'en rapproche.

----------


## DenizAsker

Super!
Merci pour le retour! Il me reste encore quelques heures pour me décider.

EDIT = merci également pour la liste ! Ca va m'aider à découvrir quelques grands jeux.

PS : quand les jeux sont disponibles aussi bien sur Steam que sur Quest, vous prenez quelle version ? (pour ceux qui ont un Quest bien sûr).
La version Steam qui sera peut-être visuellement plus belle, mieux définie, avec plus d'effets... ou la version Quest pour l'aspect autonome de la bête ?

RE EDIT = je suppose que tout dépend de la qualité du portage fait sur le Quest (et notamment si le jeu est dispo Quest 1 ou pas, ie concessions graphiques plus fortes par rapport au matériel embarqué plus limité. Je m'attends donc à ce que la réponse soit : "Ben, ça dépend...".   ::):

----------


## Darth

Ben ça dépend...

Sans rire sur steam en link/airlink ça suce quand même sacrément les ressources donc si ton pc est pas récent tu peux avoir du mal a avoir une experience potable face a du natif quest moins joli mais mieux géré. Apres les communautés sont différentes donc certain jeux sont bien plus interessant en link que la version castré quest.

----------


## 564.3

Vu que j'ai pas de Quest, c'est vite vu  ::ninja:: 
Ma liste de jeux reste un peu hasardeuse, avec des avis périmés qui trainent et d'autres que j'ai zappé. Enfin ça reste mieux que rien, et au pire je peux donner des précisions.

Sinon ouais, ça dépend.

Visuellement ça sera forcément moins bien sur un SOC mobile que sur un PC de PGM. Sur un PC de Mme Michu, ça dépend si on envisage d'upgrader ou pas.
De plus parfois les devs doivent massacrer un peu plus que le rendu, par exemple sur B&S il y a moins d'ennemis à la fois. Les mods sont probablement moins pratiques à gérer, et moins nombreux.

Pour Until You Fall ça peut valoir le coup de le prendre sur Quest, même quand on a un bon PC. Le jeu est identique (moins beau), il n'y a pas de mods & co, et ça permet de se faire une session à l'hotel quand on voyage.
Ceci dit, je ne serais pas contre un petit donjon puis une arène B&S, même en mode dégradé. Mais je ne lacherais pas la version PC pour autant.
Faut éventuellement prendre la version à laquelle on compte le plus probablement jouer, puis l'autre si on devient accro.

Edit: L'autre critère peut être que sur PC les jeux sont probablement moins chers, entre les soldes et les bundles. Ça compense pas le prix d'un GPU à 1000 balles par contre, ou alors faut acheter des jeux à tours de bras  ::ninja:: 
Il n'y a pas besoin d'un GPU à ce tarif non plus, je suis encore sur une GTX 1070, ça passe même si j'aimerais bien avoir mieux. Et c'est toujours laaargement mieux qu'un XR2 dans une boite à savon.
Faut aussi voir que si dans les années qui viennent d'autres casques mobiles sont très concurrentiels par rapport au matos de Meta, on pourra probablement continuer à streamer les jeux PC. Par contre c'est loin d'être gagné que les jeux Quest tournent dessus…

----------


## DenizAsker

Merci pour le retour !
Je retiens qu'il va falloir que je mette à niveau mon PC... Oups...
Un AMD FX 8350, limite limite, et surtout un crossfire sans doute mal supporté de AMD HD 7870.
Et je retiens également qu'il faudra que je me renseigne jeu par jeu.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai commencé à jouer à The Last Clockwinder, et c'est du beau boulot. On verra sur la longueur, mais j'ai hate de m'y remettre.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...t_Clockwinder/

Le seul truc qui m'a un peu gêné pour l'instant c'est la vibration au ciblage de la téléportation. Ils pourraient la faire beaucoup plus courte.
Et éventuellement ajouter de la locomotion en glissade selon la direction du stick et orientation du controleur, mais dans un jeu d'aventure/puzzle ça ne me manque pas spécialement.

----------


## Skyounet1664

J'ai pas compris ce que c'était comme type de jeu. Tu peux expliquer?

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai pas compris ce que c'était comme type de jeu. Tu peux expliquer?


C'est un jeu de puzzle à base de chaines de production avec des clones de soi même.
Genre on s'enregistre faire un echainement, ça laisse un clone faire l'opération en boucle.
Le truc fun c'est optimiser, en faisant quelques tricks à l'occasion (genre un panier de l'autre bout de la salle), ou rajouter des conneries du genre un salut, au lieu d'attendre les bras ballants pendant les temps morts. Puis ensuite on regarde ça tourner et on est content. Bon en vrai il y a des objectifs du genre faire tant de fruits par minute avec tant de clones. Pour l'instant c'est facile, mais c'est le début et je suppose que ça se complexifie. Et il y en a qui vont passer des heures à tout maximiser au poil de cul.
L'univers et la narration sont cool aussi, et pas intrusifs si on est là juste pour les puzzles.

Sur un principe similaire j'avais bien aimé Transpose, mais au lieu d'avoir une chaine de production on résout un but à chaque fois (genre mettre des trucs dans des machins pour débloquer un clone qui passe une clé à un autre etc., pour au final alimenter une machine), avec des contraintes plus franches sur le nombre de clones, et une gestion de timeline longues et actions plus complexes. Par contre l'univers de Transpose est plus froid. À vraiment comparer quand j'aurais fini Clockwinder, mais c'est assez différent de toute façon.

----------


## Luthor

Hello tout le monde, j'ai commencé Resident evil 4 via Oculus mais j'ai beaucoup de mal au niveau graphique, ca pique les yeux... Ca vaut le coup que je me force un peu ou vaut mieux un refund ? 
Je veux bien faire un effort si l'histoire est top, mais entre les graphismes et le manque d'interactions avec les décors, c'est chaud...

Merci  :;):

----------


## 564.3

J'ai pas vu de retours sur RE4VR ici, vu que c'est une exclusivité Quest. Enfin, pas mal de monde en a un, mais peut-être pas des fans du genre.
Sur PSVR2 y aura de la VR dans RE4 remaster (mais pas le jeu complet bizarre), et RE8 complet. Sur PC il y a déjà un mod qui a l'air pas mal pour RE8, mais j'ai pas le jeu et ça m'étonnerait que mon GPU suffise (ou en mode gros pixels).

Sinon j'ai fini la campagne de The Last Clockwinder, et ça reste cool jusqu'au bout. Il faut en gros 5h sans prendre le temps de maximiser les salles.
Je crois que je me suis arrêté au 2e niveau d'efficacité à chaque fois, vais me faire une 2e passe histoire de finir tout ça proprement.
Il faut quand même être agile et précis pour faire de bon echainements dans la durée d'enregistrement, c'est pas seulement un jeu de réflexion. Et bien gérer les timings. Enfin on peut toujours recommencer une séquence jusqu'à la faire parfaite. Ou laisser les trucs crades à récupérer pour le suivant…
Bref, pour moi c'est dans les jeux VR à recommander  :;):

----------


## Kaede

Je viens de finir Lone Echo.
J'ai malheureusement fait une sorte de pause à peu près aux 2/3, puis tardé à le finir (entre autres parce la petite pièce toute fine à l'avant de mon Rift S, servant à passer le strap, a pété et ça m'a pas mal dégoûté ... en + de diminuer d'un cran le confort à l'avenir), mais c'était un super moment.
Je ne savais pas à quoi m'attendre en terme de gameplay, j'ai été agréablement surpris.
Et côté réal', rien à redire c'est très propre.

Je le mets tout en haut de ma liste de jeux VR favoris, aux côtés de Alyx !

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi sa suite est aussi "mal" notée comparativement au 1 sur le store Oculus ? Quasi 5 étoiles (4.7 ?) pour LE et LE2 tourne au tour de 4. Les gens ont l'air de surtout remonter des problèmes techniques, et de performance.

----------


## R3dF0x

Lone Echo 2 ; perso, je lui enlèverais déjà 2 étoiles parce que le doublage Français n'y est pas !!!
Sinon pour le reste, je ne sais pas puisque je ne l'ai pas acheté justement parce que ; pas Full FR.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je viens de finir Lone Echo.
> J'ai malheureusement fait une sorte de pause à peu près aux 2/3, puis tardé à le finir (entre autres parce la petite pièce toute fine à l'avant de mon Rift S, servant à passer le strap, a pété et ça m'a pas mal dégoûté ... en + de diminuer d'un cran le confort à l'avenir), mais c'était un super moment.
> Je ne savais pas à quoi m'attendre en terme de gameplay, j'ai été agréablement surpris.
> Et côté réal', rien à redire c'est très propre.
> 
> Je le mets tout en haut de ma liste de jeux VR favoris, aux côtés de Alyx !
> 
> Quelqu'un sait pourquoi sa suite est aussi "mal" notée comparativement au 1 sur le store Oculus ? Quasi 5 étoiles (4.7 ?) pour LE et LE2 tourne au tour de 4. Les gens ont l'air de surtout remonter des problèmes techniques, et de performance.


Pour ma part, j'étais super excité quand on se 

Spoiler Alert! 


téléporte la première fois dans la navette d'intervention.

 Je m'attendais à avoir de l'action. Finalement, j'ai été deg  ::sad::  Cela dit, j'ai quand même adoré le jeu.

----------


## Skyounet1664

Pas fait Lone echo 2, j'ai adoré le 1er, surtout la première partie. La deuxième était un peu moins intéressante et beaucoup moins folle que ce que l'histoire laissait présager.
Néanmoins, on est clairement dans le haut du panier des jeux VR et c'est ce qui manque à ce support. Trop de "petits jeux".

----------


## ExPanda

Ouais Lone Echo est excellent !  ::): 

J'ai pas encore fini le second  :Red: 
Pour moi il est dans la lignée du premier pour l'instant. Dans les points négatifs on sent que le jeu n'a pas été fignolé comme il aurait du l'être. Pas de VF comme déjà dit (ça me dérange pas mais c'est quand même une preuve du manque de moyens mis pour terminer le jeu), et quelques soucis de finition techniques par moment (par exemple des textures qui ne se chargent pas et restent en low-res). Aussi le jeu est moins original que le premier, forcément. Tout ça doit expliquer la note.
Ca reste un très bon jeu mais c'est le dernier qui ne soit pas un jeu Quest des studios Oculus Meta, on sent qu'ils ont un peu abandonné les gros jeux.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Lone echo 2 et Medal of Honor VR, ce sont des jeux PC qui ont été abandonné par Meta, ca coincide avec leur passage "full quest". Du coup, service minimal sur les jeux qui ne pouvaient pas être transposés sur l'architecture du Quest (même si Medal of Honor est arrivé récemment sur Quest2)

----------


## 564.3

Je ne sais pas quelle est la nature du contrat avec les devs, peut-être que la deadline ne pouvait pas bouger.
Après au niveau qualité et finition, ils ont investi dans pas mal de bides depuis le début quand même. Mais ils ne controlent pas réellement le développement, ils étaient au mieux éditeur (Lone Echo) sinon investisseur (MoH).
À voir ce que le rachat de Ready At Dawn par Oculus a changé, Lone Echo 2 est sorti 1 an après. Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils font depuis, on verra ça dans quelques années peut-être.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

En manque de bon petits jeux solo un poil scénarisés (parce que bon, découper des Younglings avec un double sabre laser dans Blade and Sorcery ca va bien deux minutes), j'ai pris ce pack sur steam

https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...mer_VR_Bundle/

Alors, selon les review, pas les jeux de l'année, mais pour le prix, surement quelques heures bien gaulés d'étripages d'hérétique à coups de bolter et d'épée. Et franchement, quand on y pense, est-ce que ca ne serait pas un peu ca, la définition du bonheur?

----------


## M4st0d0n

> Sur PC il y a déjà un mod qui a l'air pas mal pour RE8, mais j'ai pas le jeu et ça m'étonnerait que mon GPU suffise (ou en mode gros pixels).


C'est vraiment gourmand gourmand tu crois? Praydog j'ai vu que ça fonctionnait pour les remakester de RE2, RE3 et RE7, et DMC5 sur PC aussi, ça donne quand même envie.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est vraiment gourmand gourmand tu crois? Praydog j'ai vu que ça fonctionnait pour les remakester de RE2, RE3 et RE7, et DMC5 sur PC aussi, ça donne quand même envie.


Je n'ai pas vu de mesures de perfs passer, mais ceux que j'ai vu y jouer avaient du gros matos.
Vu que j'ai tout juste les specs recommandées pour y jouer sur écran, et que la VR c'est beaucoup plus gourmand, je ne suis pas très confiant…

----------


## M4st0d0n

> Je n'ai pas vu de mesures de perfs passer, mais ceux que j'ai vu y jouer avaient du gros matos.
> Vu que j'ai tout juste les specs recommandées pour y jouer sur écran, et que la VR c'est beaucoup plus gourmand, je ne suis pas très confiant…


Ouais pareil. Deux heures avant refund pour modder et se faire une idée ca sera un peu trop short. Par contre ils disent que le mod supporte l'injection du FSR pour la VR.
https://github.com/fholger/openvr_fsr

----------


## 564.3

> Ouais pareil. Deux heures avant refund pour modder et se faire une idée ca sera un peu trop short. Par contre ils disent que le mod supporte l'injection du FSR pour la VR.
> https://github.com/fholger/openvr_fsr


Normalement ça marche avec tout, c'est au niveau du compositeur SteamVR. Je n'avais pas suivi qu'ils avaient aussi mis NIS dans la dll depuis. Ce genre d'algos seraient mieux intégrés/gérés dans le pipeline de rendu du jeu, mais bon…
On en parlait là https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/131702-openvr_fsr  mais ça n'a pas l'air de tenter grand monde, et je n'ai pas testé non plus.
J'en reste au bon vieux bilinear upscaling de base, tant pis si c'est un peu plus flou, au moins c'est fiable et stable (pas de risques d'artefacts, il y en a déjà assez avec la reprojection quand on en est là).

D'ailleurs ils ont changé le nom du projet du coup _VRPerfKit_
https://github.com/fholger/vrperfkit

Edit: depuis ils proposent en plus du "lens optimised shading" (via la lib Nvidia par contre), et ça marche aussi avec le pipeline d'Oculus

----------


## M4st0d0n

> Normalement ça marche avec tout, c'est au niveau du compositeur SteamVR. Je n'avais pas suivi qu'ils avaient aussi mis NIS dans la dll depuis. Ce genre d'algos seraient mieux intégrés/gérés dans le pipeline de rendu du jeu, mais bon…
> On en parlait là https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/131702-openvr_fsr  mais ça n'a pas l'air de tenter grand monde, et je n'ai pas testé non plus.
> J'en reste au bon vieux bilinear upscaling de base, tant pis si c'est un peu plus flou, au moins c'est fiable et stable (pas de risques d'artefacts, il y en a déjà assez avec la reprojection quand on en est là).
> 
> D'ailleurs ils ont changé le nom du projet du coup _VRPerfKit_
> https://github.com/fholger/vrperfkit
> 
> Edit: depuis ils proposent en plus du "lens optimised shading" (via la lib Nvidia par contre), et ça marche aussi avec le pipeline d'Oculus


J'ai pas test le tout dernier point car je suis sur une vega64 mais VR perf kit j'ai l'impression que ça marche pas mal. De base c'est juste deux fichiers à rajouter dans le répertoire de l'exe du jeu et dans mes souvenirs ça t'applique un FSR par défaut et tu peux vérifier si il est bien injecté en utilisant ctrl+F1 en jeu pour le débug mode. Ca affiche un cercle avec l'extérieur en rouge transparent pour marquer la zone du foveated rendering (même si c'était pas actif chez moi du coup). Sur EVE Valkyrie nickel mais sur Redout (Epic) par contre ça me faisait des artefacts sur les bords.

Pour Fallout4 VR ça marchait aussi et j'avais du CAS en plus du TAA, j'ai passé deux semaines à le modder, j'avais quasi plus de rétroprojection, et puis mon disque a rendu l'âme et j'ai tout perdu  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Bizarre pour FO4VR, le CAS c'est du sharpening qui prend un poil de ressources, normalement ça devrait un peu empirer la reprojection pour gagner un peu de netteté. Après ça ne doit pas représenter grand chose en ressources GPU.
Faudra que je teste à l'occase, si je trouve un bon jeu cible. Avec ma GTX 1070 ça risque d'être un pansement sur une jambe de bois, mais bon…

----------


## M4st0d0n

Je confonds, pour FO4VR j'avais le mod CAS renderer dédié et open-composite pour le gain de perf. J'avais suivi cette vidéo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJW0...oXCP6&index=43
et la modlist de GingasVR
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...HfCVnb2VI/edit
C'est d'ailleurs là que j'ai entendu parler de VRPerfKit pour la première fois. Et je vois qu'elle a mis à jour...

Maintenant c'est du pansement sur jambe de bois pour moi aussi... Et je teste au doigt mouillé.

----------


## 564.3

Avec les différences de rendu des divers algos + la tripotée d'options et de mods, le doigt mouillé s'impose de toute façon, sinon on y passe des mois  ::ninja:: 
Et c'est le plus important au final… même les experts ont des difficultés à mesurer objectivement les différences. Sans compter les compromis du genre sur cette scène c'est mieux sur celle là moins bien, etc.
Enfin faudra que je teste quand même, si je tombe sur un jeu où ça me semblerait intéressant.

----------


## Nibher

Je me fais justement RE2 en ce moment sans avoir bidouillé quoi que ce soit et c'est quand même excellent. Des micro bugs d'affichage insignifiants lors des cinématiques mais sinon ça tourne bien comme il faut, rien à redire.

J'ai aussi essayé RE8 mais le jeu est un peu plus gourmand forcément (comme je l'avais déjà fait en flat je n'ai pas avancé plus que ça). Et sinon ça marche aussi sur Monster Hunter: Rise.

----------


## hommedumatch

Je me suis pris *Tentacular* et *Ultrawings 2* hier.

Ultrawings 2 : Simulation de vol arcade comme le premier opus. Le jeu est plus détaillé. Conduite avec manche virtuel. Le support Hotas n'est pas encore pris en charge.

Tentacular : Petit jeu mignon où l'on incarne une grosse bêbette tentaculaire qui aide des habitants d'un village situé sur une île.

----------


## DenizAsker

Salut,
J'ai testé un peu "Until You Fall" sur Quest 2 ce week-end et, au final, c'est bien sympa !
L'ambiance est bonne, la voix (en Anglais) de la nana qui nous a ressuscité et nous équipe est vraiment bien trouvée.
La gestion des armes est très bonne et une mise à jour a apparemment amené un support des armes à deux mains.
Après, il y a vraiment un gros côté "Grind" mais je pense que çà peut passer car le jeu est motivant, entre les ennemis différents qui apparaissent, les différentes armes à acheter et les pouvoirs spécifiques qu'on peut ensuite coller dessus.
L'immersion est bonne aussi. A tourner pour attaquer des monstres à droite, à gauche, à gauche, à gauche, à droite... dans la zone "Gardien" définie avec le Quest, je ne savais plus dans quel sens j'étais au final quand j'ai tombé le casque.
Je vais continuer quand j'aurai un peu de temps.
A+

----------


## 564.3

Ouais, je valide aussi Until You Fall  :;): 

Sinon le DLC Hellfest de Ragnarock est sorti: 12€ pour 11 morceaux, ou 2€ à l'unité. Tarif classique des jeux de rythme, mais il y a du lourd. Ils font aussi des soldes pour l'occasion.



> The Offspring - "You’re Gonna Go Far, Kid" - [02:57] - Difficulty 1/5/7
> Nightwish - "Tribal" - [03:56] - Difficulty 3/5/8
> DragonForce - "Heart Demolition" - [05:39] - Difficulty 4/6/8
> Gojira - "Born For One Thing" - [04:20] - Difficulty 4/7/8
> Helloween - "Skyfall" - [07:19] - Difficulty 4/8/9
> Blind Guardian - "Battlefield" - [05:35] - Difficulty 2/5/8
> Avatar - "Going Hunting" - [03:56] - Difficulty 3/5/7
> The Rumjacks - "One For The Road" - [02:46] - Difficulty 3/5/6
> Therion - "Great Marquis of Hell" - [02:36] - Difficulty 3/6/8
> ...



https://store.steampowered.com/news/...98886570097332
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWXgiOFBxwE

Edit: plutôt mis l'affiche, et liens s'il y en a qui veulent voir la page de l'annonce ou le trailer directement (ils ont fait de la mise en scène).

----------


## 564.3

Sinon il y avait d'autres trucs à l'UploadVR Showcase, mais rien ne m'a tapé dans l'œil plus que ça. Soit des jeux déjà annoncés, soit pas grand chose à montrer.
Quand même curieux du jeu de Team 17, Killer Frequency, mais c'est qu'un teaser. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWGvGXP7QLQ
Ou Broken Edge parce que c'est un jeu de combat à l'épée https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpOJ7mJ4YNQ
Et ils ont annoncé que Hellsweeper (Sairento en enfer) sortira pour Quest 2 aussi. La beta/demo ne m'avait pas totalement convaincu, mais ils ont l'air d'avoir bossé depuis, on verra https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EswAcQ5wtDA
Edit: aussi curieux de Final Fury VR, une sorte de jeu de baston où faut faire des séquences de mouvements pour déclencher des attaques, par les devs de Synthrider https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rx304biyAY
Faut espérer que les jeux multi auront une campagne solo avec une progression (une bonne suite de challenges au pire).

Edit: liste synthétique des annonces sur Reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...hread/ibqlt9c/ (pas spécialement Quest, même si c'est sur ce subreddit). Ça manque d'une petite description à chaque fois, il y a peut-être mieux ailleurs.

----------


## ExPanda

> Sinon le DLC Hellfest de Ragnarock est sorti: 12€ pour 11 morceaux, ou 2€ à l'unité. Tarif classique des jeux de rythme, mais il y a du lourd. Ils font aussi des soldes pour l'occasion.


  ::lol:: 
Bon ben je vais me prendre ça ce weekend, en guise de chauffe avant le Fest !

Euh, par contre je trouve pas pour acheter juste le pack. Il y a l'option pour acheter le jeu, le jeu + les packs, ou les chansons à l'unité.  ::huh:: 
Edit : Ok trouvé, c'est juste pas listé sur la page du jeu.  ::|: 
C'est par là : https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...Hellfest_RAID/

----------


## 564.3

Tiens tant qu'on est dans le thème une petite vidéo de gameplay de Ragnarock sur The Offspring (pas mon favori du lot, mais ça bouge bien), par un Youtubeur dont j'aime bien la prod.
Il ne joue pas parfaitement mais plutôt bien, et surtout il bouge/dance, ça rajoute de la difficulté mais c'est plus fun (j'ai tendance à faire ça aussi, moins quand même).
C'est du full body tracking avec avatar, mais au lieu de prendre une fille type animé ou un fury sexualisé avec des gros pecs, il a un loup antropomorphe assez classe. L'animation de la queue et de le crinière donne du dynamisme.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah ben tiens je venais râler sur la censure dans cette chanson. Je l'ai pas remarqué sur d'autres pour l'instant mais merde, une collab Hellfest dans un jeu avec des vikings, mais il faut pas de gros mots hein !  ::|:

----------


## 564.3

Il reste bien celle là qui est passée entre les mailles du filet, où ils insultent Darth (probablement) running gag en multi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqnXlLWB3SI Fejd - Härjaren

Sinon j'avais pas fait gaffe pour The Offspring, au moins c'est pas un gros beep dégueu.

----------


## ExPanda

Pour les chansons dans d'autres langues ou que je connaissais pas avant je remarque pas, mais quand on connait déjà la chanson ça fait un putain de hoquet au milieu c'est insupportable.  ::(:

----------


## 564.3

Les démos que j'ai testé par ordre de celles que j'ai aimé:
- Mount Wingsuit 2 : de la wingsuit plutôt bien foutue, j'ai pas vu le temps passer à finir quelques tracés et tenter des conneries pour me transformer en tas de viande à ramasser à la petite cuillère.
Edit: Faut pas choper trop facilement la cinétose par contre, entre les virages parfois un peu brusques quand on voit un arbre/falaise d'un peu trop près, on peut aussi faire des figures du genre front/backflip et tonneaux rapides. Pratique pour perdre rapidement de l'altitude aussi, à condition de bien estimer la marge de manœuvre. Heureusement on a un casque, c'est tout ce qui ressemblera encore à quelque chose en cas d'échec.
- BlockStar VR : shooter arcade, genre tir instinctif sur des briques avec gestion des bonus & co. Le gameplay m'a l'air pas mal même si la démo ne va peut-être pas assez loin. L'enrobage type show est un peu lourdingue, mais ce n'est bien grave. Edit: Mention spéciale à l'intro en vidéo 360°, WTF.
- Battle Talent : plutôt propre mais feeling des combats moins bien que les cadors du genre (Blade & Sorcery, Hellsplit: Arena), à voir sur le contenu
- REQUISITION VR : a l'air un peu lourd pour mon ordi, ergonomie peut-être pas top. J'ai fait le tuto mais il n'y a pas de mode solo.
- Shibainu VR Katana Simulator : fout mon ordi à fond, reprojection, pas d'options graphiques et ça m'a l'air d'être Katana X en moins bien

----------


## R3dF0x

> - Mount Wingsuit 2 : de la wingsuit plutôt bien foutue, j'ai pas vu le temps passer à finir quelques tracés et tenter des conneries pour me transformer en tas de viande à ramasser à la petite cuillère...


Comparer à RUSH, tu dirais quoi ? L'un est plus beau, plus mieux, etc. ou ça s'équivaut ?

----------


## 564.3

> Comparer à RUSH, tu dirais quoi ? L'un est plus beau, plus mieux, etc. ou ça s'équivaut ?


Ah j'avais raté Rush, et laissé passer le premier Mount Wingsuit. Mais tu peux tester, il y a une démo dispo, c'est aussi pour ça que je me suis laissé tenter.
Mais ouais ça me tente bien de prendre Rush du coup, il a l'air plus beau et a de bons retours.
J'aime bien l'orientation assez sandbox dans la démo de MW2, il y a plein d'objectifs potentiels assez variés, et on fait ce qu'on veut.



Sinon le nouveau mode carrière de Pistol Whip a l'air cool, ça fait un petit challenge qui change régulièrement pour motiver à relancer le jeu.
https://steamcommunity.com/games/107...54920176109519

Niveau gameplay je reste quand même plus sur Beat Saber et Ragnarok en ce moment.

----------


## R3dF0x

Ha ouais merci. Je viens de voir le petit lien [ Télécharger la démo ] complètement sur la droite... je l'avais zappé parce que d'habitude il y a un gros lien au centre de la page.  :^_^:

----------


## Luthor

> Les démos que j'ai testé par ordre de celles que j'ai aimé:
> - Mount Wingsuit 2 : de la wingsuit plutôt bien foutue, j'ai pas vu le temps passer à finir quelques tracés et tenter des conneries pour me transformer en tas de viande à ramasser à la petite cuillère.
> Edit: Faut pas choper trop facilement la cinétose par contre, entre les virages parfois un peu brusques quand on voit un arbre/falaise d'un peu trop près, on peut aussi faire des figures du genre front/backflip et tonneaux rapides. Pratique pour perdre rapidement de l'altitude aussi, à condition de bien estimer la marge de manœuvre. Heureusement on a un casque, c'est tout ce qui ressemblera encore à quelque chose en cas d'échec.
> - BlockStar VR : shooter arcade, genre tir instinctif sur des briques avec gestion des bonus & co. Le gameplay m'a l'air pas mal même si la démo ne va peut-être pas assez loin. L'enrobage type show est un peu lourdingue, mais ce n'est bien grave. Edit: Mention spéciale à l'intro en vidéo 360°, WTF.
> - Battle Talent : plutôt propre mais feeling des combats moins bien que les cadors du genre (Blade & Sorcery, Hellsplit: Arena), à voir sur le contenu
> - REQUISITION VR : a l'air un peu lourd pour mon ordi, ergonomie peut-être pas top. J'ai fait le tuto mais il n'y a pas de mode solo.
> - Shibainu VR Katana Simulator : fout mon ordi à fond, reprojection, pas d'options graphiques et ça m'a l'air d'être Katana X en moins bien



Merci pour les infos  ::):

----------


## 564.3

En plus j'ai testé les démos:

- Tiny Island : un _god game_, mais pour a démo c'est plutôt _"larbin" game_. Mécaniquement et graphiquement c'est pas mal (style épuré), mais bizarre certain mouvements ne sont pas fluides. J'espère que ça sera un jeu de gestion plutôt qu'une liste de taches bidons comme dans la démo. Éventuellement aventure/puzzle s'ils arrivent à rendre ça intéressant.

- Down Fast VR : Un jeu de descente en VTT. Visuellement pas top, mais ça pourrait aller si le gameplay était bien. Mais ça manque peut-être d'un tuto et/ou d'ajustements du gameplay. Pas convaincu.

----------


## 564.3

> Pour les chansons dans d'autres langues ou que je connaissais pas avant je remarque pas, mais quand on connait déjà la chanson ça fait un putain de hoquet au milieu c'est insupportable.


Tiens, ils ont eu le même problème dans le jeu de _air guitar_ "Unplugged" (pas testé): https://uploadvr.com/the-story-of-unplugged-interview/




> But another problem emerged — with a PEGI 12 rating, Roadie’s explicit and frequent F-bombs weren’t going to cut it. “So at another point we were like, ‘Okay, we have the song now, but we cannot use it because we are PEGI 12, so we have to take it out from the list.'”
> Acosta made his peace with leaving the song off the tracklist but, in his words, “maybe the stars were in a particular position that night.” Henderson was able to get Tenacious D back into the studio to re-record a clean version of Roadie, specifically for Unplugged, excluding all the swearing.
> “It was insane,” says Acosta. “Knowing that my favorite band re-recorded a song just for the game. It’s insane. It’s just amazing. And a lot of people have complained about the fact that it’s a different version of the song, without the swearing. But I’m so proud of that. To me, it’s even better because it’s our song.”


Je ne sais pas ce que ça donne en jeu, mais ça doit rendre mieux que "fu…". Enfin, tant que c'est pas "fu<beep>" ça me va.

----------


## madfox

> It’s just amazing. And a lot of people have complained about the fact that it’s a different version of the song, without the swearing. *But I’m so proud of that. To me, it’s even better because it’s our song.*”


Ce niveau d’auto-persuasion pour justifier la censure...  :Facepalm: 

Pour rester dans la censure, je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé:


"l'impaled villager" à 1:07 m'a beaucoup fait rire avec d'un côté une bonne blague à la con comme on l'aime et en VR plus de blague par contre... 3 fois plus de sang sur le cadavre!  ::lol:: 

De la censure suivant une bonne logique américaine!  :Cigare:

----------


## Athelas

Ben c'est mieux sans ces dialogues fromagers (cheesy lines) qui n'apportaient rien.

Censure ? Bof, plutôt actualisation, et pour moi c'est même plus logique
T'es entouré de zombies, t'en as rien a carrer des lunettes de ton contact... quant au point Pedobear sur la culotte d'une mineure, je passe mon tour.

----------


## madfox

> Ben c'est mieux sans ces dialogues *grivois* qui n'apportaient rien.


Petite correction... pour un gain de place maximale sans baratin américain.  :;): 

Enlever ces dialogues est ridicule car cela atténue le côté "série Z" du jeu pour du 1er degré qui n'a rien à faire là.

Sinon Ashley Graham a 20 ans dans le jeu et selon les standards japonais (même ceux d'époques) ce n'est plus une mineur.  ::ninja:: 

En tout cas, ça me comforte dans l'idée que l'avenir de la VR est mal barré si les éditeurs continuent à charcuter leurs jeux pour rentrer dans les cases correspondants aux produits de monsieur "idiot de la montagne".

----------


## DenizAsker

Salut,
Pour info,
Les soldes Oculus Quest sont en cours.
Certains jeux a priori sympas tournent à quasi -40% en ce moment...
A+

----------


## Oldnoobie

Je me tâte sur Gun Club et un truc genre Paradise Gardens, mais j'ai déjà trop de jeux achetés et je ne joue pas souvent au casque... du coup ce serait plus sage d'attendre un futur bundle VR fanatical ou Humble. Là, même soldés les jeux font facile 15 à +20€ pièce...

----------


## DenizAsker

C'est vrai, ça reste autour de 15-20 boules même en soldes...

Après, les bundles avec clés Oculus ont l'air vraiment très rares. De mémoire, je n'en ai vu qu'un seul sur Fanatical.

Perso, j'ai écumé un peu les sites pour voir quels jeux pourraient me plaire. J'ai sorti cette liste là :

Demeo
Star Wars : Tales from the Galaxy's Edge + DLC Bundle
Vader Immortal Pack
Sports Starter Pack
Superhot VR
The Climb 2
I Expect You To Die 1&2
The Room VR A Dark Matter
Trover Saves the Universe
Sniper Elite VR
Acron : Attack of the Squirrels
Myst
Moss
Floor Plan 2

A voir ce que je prends là-dedans au final...

----------


## Maalak

Moss en premier, largement.

----------


## DenizAsker

Plutôt d'accord, oui !
Comme je suis nouveau sur la VR, je suis en train de relire ce topic depuis le début (petit à petit, hein... quasi 300 pages quand même!).
Et j'ai bien noté que Moss était un Indispensable de toute bonne ludothèque VR !

Le Sports Starter Pack me fait aussi de l'oeil.
Le jeu de boxe est apparemment considéré supérieur à Creed, le jeu de Ping Pong est une référence, tout comme le jeu de Golf. A voir donc...

Je prendrai sans doute Acron plus tard car je comprends que le jeu prend tout son sens en multilocal avec les écureuils sur smartphones et l'arbre avec le casque. Ca attendra un peu...

----------


## 564.3

Il y a pas mal de classiques dans la liste, ça dépend surtout à quel genre de jeux tu souhaites jouer.

Le pack sport est bien, ouais.
- *The Thrill of the Fight* est moins enrobé et plus sérieux que Creed, c'est une simple succession de combats sans coups spéciaux et autre. On n'est pas bridé par une jauge d'endurance, c'est sa propre limite physique qui est mise à l'épreuve. Du coup il est réputé comme étant le jeu le plus éprouvant en VR, mais faut surtout éviter de s'emballer et maitriser son rythme.
- *Eleven Table Tennis* est effectivement le meilleur du genre, plutôt sérieux par contre.
- *Golf+* n'est pas sorti sur PC, mais je le vois aussi dans les tops. 
*Walkabout Minigolf* fait référence sur Quest et PC sinon, on y joue régulièrement en multi aux soirées CPC. Hors du pack mais vendu 10 balles en soldes, et suffit que quelqu'un ait un DLC pour que tout le monde puisse y jouer (pas débloquer les balles et clubs bonus par contre, mais seulement esthétique)

Sinon dans les autres listés, ceux que j'ai bien aimé (sur PC):
- I Expect You To Die 1&2 (puzzle aventure)
- The Room VR A Dark Matter (puzzle aventure)
- Superhot VR (action "tactique", gameplay toujours unique de nos jours)
- Trover Saves the Universe (action aventure plateforme) même catégorie que Moss mais l'univers n'a rien à voir, donc ça dépend des gouts. Mais faut pas se voiler la face, Moss est quand même plus chiadé de toute façon.

----------


## FixB

Hé! Après des années sur Rift, puis Quest, j'ai enfin reçu un des fameux code 30%.... 





... Juste au moment des soldes... et non applicable sur les soldes ou bundles ?!?  ::(:

----------


## DenizAsker

Bon,
Je remets mon message car en essayant de l'éditer hier sur mon téléphone, le forum a décidé tout seul comme un grand que je voulais simplement le supprimer...

Merci pour le retour!
Ca m'aide à filtrer un peu ma liste de souhaits !
Le Sports Starter Pack n'a donc qu'à bien se tenir !

Concernant les Star Wars, je sais que le cycle des Vader a bonne presse.
Tales of a Galaxy's Edge a aussi reçu des éloges depuis la sortie du DLC Last Call qui semble au final, finaliser le jeu... Quelle idée de sortir des jeux à moitié finis aussi ! Et de mettre la fin en DLC... ça devient n'importe quoi.

Je mets par contre en attente Sniper Elite VR dont l'histoire est apparemment mal amenée en jeu.
Idem pour Acron car son intérêt principal réside apparemment dans le multi en local où les écureuils jouent sur smartphone ou tablette... On verra plus tard.

En ce qui concerne les puzzle games, je les prendrai peut-être plutôt à moins cher sur Steam. Pas sûr qu'ils soient très rejouables, ce qui limite un peu leur intérêt sur la plate-forme autonome qu'est le Quest 2...

Autrement, ce pourquoi je voulais éditer hier, c'était juste pour partager la nouvelle qu'une grosse à mise à jour système du Quest 2 est en cours.
La Rev.41 arrive et ajoute deux éléments principaux :
- une meilleure gestion du contrôle parental pour mieux protéger les ados;
- une nouvelle Home, l'ancienne étant remplacée par la Meta Horizon Home qui est censée servir de porte d'entrée au Metaverse voulu par Facebook.

A+

----------


## FixB

Pour les star Wars, j'ai fini les Vader (pas difficile, c'est vraiment super rapide), et j'ai pris Tales of a Galaxy's Edge (que je n'ai pas fini).
Les Vader, c'est vraiment à considérer comme une expérience plus qu'un jeu. J'ai bien aimé (pris en promo: le prix normal était une arnaque complète!).
Tales of est plus un 'vrai' jeu. Ca reste un peu basique et c'est vraiment le côté SW qui fait plaisir. Ceci dit, je suis loin de l'avoir fini, donc peut-être qu'il me reste encore de bonnes surprises à découvrir!

----------


## DenizAsker

Les revues de SW Galaxy's Edge indiquent toutes que c'est le DLC Last Call qui fait passer le jeu dans une autre dimension.
Donc, si tu es au début, sans doute avant le contenu du DLC, de bonnes surprises t'attendent normalement !

----------


## 564.3

> Ah j'avais raté Rush, et laissé passer le premier Mount Wingsuit. Mais tu peux tester, il y a une démo dispo, c'est aussi pour ça que je me suis laissé tenter.
> Mais ouais ça me tente bien de prendre Rush du coup, il a l'air plus beau et a de bons retours.
> J'aime bien l'orientation assez sandbox dans la démo de MW2, il y a plein d'objectifs potentiels assez variés, et on fait ce qu'on veut.


Du coup j'ai pris Rush en soldes.

C'est plus beau et peaufiné que la démo de Mount Wingsuit 2, par contre les controles sont plus assistés (on peut pas se retourner, partir en vrilles, décrocher, etc.) et le gameplay arcade (boost à charger). À voir si j'ai loupé des options ou des modes de jeu.
Au début je cherchais à maximiser le boost quitte à prendre des trajectoires plus sinueuses, mais finalement couper au plus direct semble plus rentable. Un peu décevant au premier abord, mais il y a probablement un équilibre à trouver.

Avoir une campagne est cool, mais j'aurais préféré que les médailles soient sur un chrono plutôt qu'arriver premier contre des IA qui nous attendent.
Genre la course 2-2 où j'avais pas encore compris comment optimiser ma trajectoire, au début j'étais 4e à genre 2min 20s et le premier finissait en 2min 07s.
Aux derniers essais ma place variait entre 2-4e alors que mon chrono était à peine au dessus de 2min. Il y a une part de random, mais au final il faut faire un chrono caché, visiblement sous les 1min 55 au moins.

Dans l'absolu je préfère le style de Mount Wingsuit 2, mais c'est très différent et j'aime bien Rush aussi. À voir sur la durée.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai aussi pris MOTHERGUNSHIP FORGE.
Un roguelite style wave shooter plutôt bien foutu où on se fabrique des flingues foutraques. J'y ai joué moins d'1h et passé le 2e boss, pour l'instant c'est plutôt sympa, et y a une chiée de trucs à débloquer.
En roomscale ça fait pas mal bouger pour éviter tout ce qui nous arrive dessus (un peu genre bullet-hell) et ne pas se faire surprendre par les ennemis qui arrivent au corps à corps.
Il y a aussi possibilité d'utiliser de la locomotion pour ceux qui jouent assis ou n'ont pas de place. Je suppose que c'est limité, mais faudra que je teste pour voir. Ma zone fait 2.5x2.5m et ça a l'air ok pour l'instant.
On peut jouer en coop à 2 (je suppose), à tester à l'occase.

----------


## Graine

Salut,
Bien envie de me prendre Resident Evil 4 pour mon Quest 2.
Mais j'hésite aussi a le prendre en remake hd pour pc.
Est ce que sur le quest 2 il y a la totalité de l'aventure?
Et est ce que je ne vais pas me faire caca culotte  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

La version Quest 2 c'est la campagne complète, si j'ai pas raté quelque chose.
Par contre je n'ai pas vu de retours ici, ni à propos des mods PC https://github.com/praydog/REFramework
Potentiellement le remaster de RE4 utilisera le même moteur et bénéficiera rapidement du mod sur PC.

Ça m'étais sorti de la tête ces histoires, et vu que c'est les soldes je vais peut-être m'en prendre un entre RE2, RE3, RE7 et RE8.
Actuellement c'est RE7 le moins cher (10€), les remakes de RE2 et RE3 à 15€, et RE8 30€.
Donc probablement RE7, d'autant plus que j'ai joué à RE2 dans ma jeunesse (le seul RE que j'ai fait).

----------


## 564.3

J'ai essayé RE7 avec le mod VR, faut pas s'attendre à des miracles non plus.

Le démarrage dans la forêt a des ombres tramées qui rendent bien dégueu. J'ai bidouillé un peu les options, mais ce que j'ai surtout réussi à faire c'est avoir un rendu stéréo incohérent sur les ombres.
Les paramètres par défaut restent le meilleur compromis j'ai l'impression, et en intérieur ça va. La lampe torche a un effet bizarre pas très gênant.
En tous cas ça passe avec une GTX 1070, même si c'est assez flou (upscaling in-game activé par défaut). J'ai parfois quelques textures qui ne se chargent pas bien et restent basse résolution, à vérifier pourquoi.
Sinon le jeu a des assets plutôt détaillés et variés, on voit la _production value_ par rapport aux jeux VR habituels. L'exploration reste prenante, c'est le principal.

Au niveau gameplay c'est plus mitigé. On a un corps avec IK mais on ne peut pas interagir avec grand chose, c'est un peu frustrant mais pas étonnant.
Le début du jeu a pas mal de séquences où il prend le controle de la tête du perso, c'est aussi frustrant en VR et peu déclencher de la cinétose.
Le mélange des deux fait que les genres de QTE sont assez lourdingues, surtout qu'il n'y a pas de prompt par défaut.
Pas trop sur si je peux tenter un truc avec le bras IRL, s'il faut appuyer sur un bouton (et lequel ?) pendant que c'est le bordel avec la caméra…
Faudra peut-être que je vérifie ce que donnent les options.

Le combat en mêlée est pas terrible façon Skyrim VR, mais c'est toujours mieux que "press RT to attack". On peut aussi parer avec les bras plutôt qu'appuyer sur un bouton, même si ça reste binaire.
Le gunfight devrait être pas mal vu qu'on peut vraiment viser avec le flingue, même si c'est "press X to reload".

Vu que dans mon souvenir les RE c'est surtout des shooters, ça peut quand même être sympa.
Bref j'attends de voir ce que ça donne quand on nous lache un peu la grappe.

Edit: Quelques commentaires de plus après avoir un peu avancé.
J'ai désactivé le "Camera Pitch" et c'est mieux dans certains contexte, même si ça pète un peu les cinématiques. Au moins le sol reste en bas.
Il y a toujours des problèmes de rendu stéréo sur certains effets, ça se voit plus ou moins selon le contexte. Des jeux VR ont aussi ce genre de problèmes, mais ils arrivent mieux à le planquer en général.

----------


## 564.3

Arf y a des devs qui ont foiré leur coup de com' (ou alors c'est voulu… de l'école "peu importe la raison du moment qu'on en parle"), tout le monde se fout du jeu en voyant leur vidéo  :WTF: 
https://old.reddit.com/r/oculus/comm...o_update_grab/

C'est bonne une démonstration de ce qu'il ne faut pas faire en VR:
- jouer sur un toit-terasse qui a des normes de sécurité laxiste, pas de garde corps assez haut
- la porte ouverte sur l'escalier pour aller sur le toit
- pas de dragonne, un controleur qui s'échappe a des risques de finir dans la rue en contre-bas
- deux personnes qui ont l'air de jouer dans le même espace, mais les zones sont probablement décalées

Edit: En fait la 2e personne est dans le même référentiel donc ce n'est pas problématique. Pas sur comment l'initialisation est faite mais l'espace in-game correspond beaucoup à l'espace physique. Peut-être simplement en reprenant le guardian, peut-être en personnalisant un peu plus dans le jeu.

Bon après ils font peut-être bien gaffe, mais c'est ce que je considère faire et en 6 ans j'ai quand même eu divers incidents (rien de sérieux, mais bon…).


Quelques news du prochain parcours "Labyrinth" pour Walkabout Mini-Golf, ça a l'air cool et il y aura des automates dans les décors.
En passant, on pourra jouer à 8 au lieu de 5. À voir si ce n'est pas trop long.
https://www.mightycoconut.com/labyrinth

----------


## nodulle

En fait je crois que c'est un peu le principe du jeu d'utiliser la zone irl comme zone ingame. D'où le nom du jeu "House Defender, your house is your fortress". Je me suis fait la réflexion en voyant tous les meubles un peu partout avant de voir le titre.  ::):

----------


## cybercouf

J'ai pris Sniper Elite VR, je l'ai rendu au bout d'1h30 de jeu  ::(: . (PC Steam, casque quest 2)
Autant j'ai fait quelques épisodes "2D" et le côté scenario basique scripté ne me dérange pas, autant niveau jouabilité (malgré les derniers patchs et options) c'est pas top.
- viser/tirer à 2 mains est plus galère qu'autre chose  ::(: , (meme en mettant un tube en carton entre les manette pour avoir un appui). pas mal de fois ça va pas là où j'ai les mains (même avec bon tracking)
- hit box horribles, plein de fois en étant proche d'un obstacle, à la lunette c'est completement dégagé, au tir la balle reste coincée dans le vide à qq cm du coin du mur, faut s'exposer à découvert pour tirer :/
- attraper les objets est toujours galère
- changer/recharge armes pas fluide, plein de ratés, pas top en pleine fusillade

bref je voulais un jeu de shoot tranquille et immersif, avancer à mon rythme et peaufiner mes tirs bien planqué, je me bats plus avec les mécanismes de maniement qu'avec les ennemis.

----------


## reneyvane

Je suis dégouté à chaque fois que je vois mon carton contenant l'ACER VR AH101 dans mon armoire ou quand je regarde dans ma bibliothéque Steam un jeu comme "Skyrim Vr" ou "Alix Vr", je n'arrive jamais à enchainé dans une même semaine plus de deux parties avec le casque et les deux contrôleurs pompent les 4 pilles R6 à une vitesse de dingue. J'ai tenté des piles de marques et acheter un chargeur et ses piles no-names dont le stock ne cesse de fondre toutes les X semaines lorsque le chargeur détecte qu'une fonctionne mal. :Emo: 

A ce compte-là, j'ai presque autant jouer à mon ex PSVR sur ps4pro, qu'à mon casque Windows sous Win10/RTX3070 !  :Gerbe:

----------


## Athelas

C'est sur qu'au prix des eneloop (les piles "réputées" de Panasonic) t'as vite fait de passer au quest2 et de faire une charge tous les mois

----------


## Oldnoobie

> je me bats plus avec les mécanismes de maniement qu'avec les ennemis.


J'ai souvent l'impression qu'on est avec la VR rendus au même point que la Sega Saturn avec la 3D : la techno est là et elle a l'air de fonctionner, le hardware a tout juste la patate pour faire tourner, et c'est révolutionnaire.

Par contre on en est aux balbutiements, c'est à dire qu'à part 3 ou 4 jeux qui auront su tirer la quintessence du concept (Tomb Raider, Destruction Derby 2, Tekken 3, Gran Turismo 2, FF7...), on se retrouve derrière avec une pléthore de titres mal branlés, mal adaptés, avec des choix de gameplay malheureux ou mal conçus, et j'imagine que dans 20 ans, on dira que les gens qui se mettaient à la VR en 2020 avaient vraiment de la merde dans les yeux, mais au sens littéral.

----------


## ExPanda

Pas besoin d'attendre vingt ans, certaines mécaniques en VR commencent déjà à mal vieillir. Et comme tu dis il y a beaucoup de jeux mal branlés, par mauvaise connaissance du support ou juste manque de moyens, et on voit déjà que c'est pas top.

Ta comparaison est assez bonne, mais j'ai peur qu'on ait pas comme pour la 3D une nouvelle génération de console qui fasse avancer les choses. On aurait pu penser que l'âge d'or allait arriver après l'Index et Alyx, qui ont vraiment poussé les gens à s'y mettre et qui avaient de l'ambition, mais le Quest est arrivé et a tout explosé niveau vente. Donc les gros projets se sont calmés et on a surtout droit à des petits jeux qui tournent sur hardware de téléphone mobile.  ::|:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ce qui plombe aussi certains jeux VR, c'est que les mécaniques basiques changent entre un fps et un autre FPS. Pour changer d'arme, pour recharger, parfois pour viser,...C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de consensus à ce niveau clairement.

----------


## ExPanda

Vrai.
Les manettes toutes différentes dans la disposition des touches et la présence ou non d'un pad tactile, ça aide pas non plus.

----------


## 564.3

Pour le coup au niveau controleurs ça se tasse bien, le plus petit dénominateur commun du matos post HTC Vive et PSVR, c'est l'Oculus Touch. En gros tout ce qui est sorti après 2016, même si "beaucoup" de monde l'utilise encore.
(bon ok, 6.5% de HTC Vive sur les joueurs VR Steam, ça fait pas lourd… même s'il y a des pièges du genre moi qui utilise encore régulièrement ces manettes avec un Index)

Sinon à mon sens il manque toujours la généralisation du tracking du bassin/torse. Ça améliorerait grandement l'IK (pour les holsters & co) et le "mouselook" VR, plus besoin de se poser la question si on a une locomotion relative au casque ou au controleur (les 2 sont problématiques).
Et le suivi du regard + rendu fovéal, mais avec le PSVR2 et le Quest Pro je pense qu'on va enfin basculer dans une généralisation de ce genre de capteurs.

----------


## Graine

Si je prends eleven tennis sur oculus je pourrais y jouais aussi à 2 en local avec un casque WMR et mon compte steam? (je l'ai sur steam pas encore sur oculus)

----------


## 564.3

> Si je prends eleven tennis sur oculus je pourrais y jouais aussi à 2 en local avec un casque WMR et mon compte steam? (je l'ai sur steam pas encore sur oculus)


Je crois que c'est cross-plateform et ils ont mis le tag sur la page Steam. À vérifier quand même éventuellement. J'y ai joué qu'une fois en multi mais c'était Steam/Steam.
Tu veux y jouer comme eux, la flemme de ramasser la balle  ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Metalink

Je confirme que c'est crossplatform, j'avais joué entre Steam et Quest plusieurs fois  :;): 

Sinon Kayak VR: Mirage est enfin sorti et ça fait plutôt envie : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...yak_VR_Mirage/
Bien envie de me le prendre pour me rafraichir en cette période, mais vu les graphismes j'ai peur que mon PC prenne feu  :tired:

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon Kayak VR: Mirage est enfin sorti et ça fait plutôt envie : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...yak_VR_Mirage/
> Bien envie de me le prendre pour me rafraichir en cette période, mais vu les graphismes j'ai peur que mon PC prenne feu


Ouais j'ai déjà passé pas mal de temps sur la démo et je vais le prendre, mais je crois que je vais attendre la fin de la vague de chaleur pour y jouer.
Ça fait agiter les bras et on se met la pression (au moins faire un parcours pas trop dégueu), c'est pas le bon moment…

----------


## Metalink

Ah cool, moi j'avais pas pris le temps d'essayer la démo, ton retour donne envie !
Après clairement je pense que je vais y jouer en mode exploration hein  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Ah cool, moi j'avais pas pris le temps d'essayer la démo, ton retour donne envie !
> Après clairement je pense que je vais y jouer en mode exploration hein


Faut dire que j'aime bien les jeux de time trial, d'autant plus avec une locomotion inhabituelle.
Fais quand même la démo en jouant éventuellement sur les options pour voir si ça te conviens. Après avoir fait la seule course dispo une tripotée de fois et avoir encore envie d'améliorer des trucs, c'était validé pour mon usage.
Je ne sais pas si le versant exploration est très conséquent dans le jeu. Les anims d'ambiance se déclenchent comme à la fête foraine en mode course (genre on passe un trigger et paf, anim toujours identique).

----------


## 564.3

Sortie en licence MIT d'un framework VR pour Unity qui a l'air assez complet.
Article https://www.roadtovr.com/ultimatexr-...-unity-vrmada/ et page du projet https://www.ultimatexr.io/



> UltimateXR is a free, open source framework and toolkit for Unity that includes powerful features such as cross-device compatibility, state-of-the-art grab and manipulation mechanics, inclusion through a library of gender- and race-agnostic hands, customizable full body avatar representation, advanced UI components, locomotion mechanics, and much more.


À une époque j'avais un peu joué avec VRTK, en passant je vois que la boite qui a repris le projet a sorti une v4.

----------


## 564.3

Avec le coup de frais de ces derniers jours, j'ai enfin pu jouer à Kayak VR, mais genre 45min parce que j'avais les bras qui commencent à fatiguer, et j'étais mouillé mais pas par l'eau  :Sweat: 
C'est toujours aussi plaisant quand on a un bon rythme et qu'on enchaine des passages correctement.
J'ai fait quelques courses sur les 4 environnements dans diverses conditions, et c'est bien cool. Pour l'instant j'essaie surtout de varier, mais je vais probablement passer pas mal de temps sur chaque tracé pour faire ça proprement.
Bon, quand j'ai bien merdé sur une course je la relance quand même pour éviter de laisser trainer un ghost bourré  ::ninja:: 
D'ailleurs sur les premières tentatives, c'est marrant de voir des ghosts pédaler dans la choucroute et se planter dans les rochers. Y en a qui devraient vraiment faire (ou refaire) le tuto.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Avec le coup de frais de ces derniers jours, j'ai enfin pu jouer à Kayak VR, mais genre 45min parce que j'avais les bras qui commencent à fatiguer, et j'étais mouillé mais pas par l'eau 
> C'est toujours aussi plaisant quand on a un bon rythme et qu'on enchaine des passages correctement.
> J'ai fait quelques courses sur les 4 environnements dans diverses conditions, et c'est bien cool. Pour l'instant j'essaie surtout de varier, mais je vais probablement passer pas mal de temps sur chaque tracé pour faire ça proprement.
> Bon, quand j'ai bien merdé sur une course je la relance quand même pour éviter de laisser trainer un ghost bourré 
> D'ailleurs sur les premières tentatives, c'est marrant de voir des ghosts pédaler dans la choucroute et se planter dans les rochers. Y en a qui devraient vraiment faire (ou refaire) le tuto.


ah ya un tuto? :D J'ai fait un peu de free roam en Australie, c'est quand même très petit. J'ai fait une course mais c'est quand même bien stressant. et il faut que je trouve un truc propre pour simuler la pagaie avec les Knuckles (même si sans, ca fait déjà bien illusion)

----------


## 564.3

> ah ya un tuto? :D J'ai fait un peu de free roam en Australie, c'est quand même très petit. J'ai fait une course mais c'est quand même bien stressant. et il faut que je trouve un truc propre pour simuler la pagaie avec les Knuckles (même si sans, ca fait déjà bien illusion)


Ouais l'Australie c'est la zone de la démo, les autres ont l'air plus grandes. Après je n'ai pas vraiment essayé le freeroam et je ne regarde pas beaucoup les décors… En Australie il y a un parcours "Olympique" qui est bien technique, avec des boucles à contre-courant.
Pour simuler les pagaies je trouve que c'est déjà pas mal de base, sans bricoler avec un manche à balais  ::ninja:: 
Les collisions avec la coque poussent à faire des mouvements assez amples pour bien chercher l'appui dans l'eau. Ça me rappelle la natation, il vaut mieux faire des mouvement efficaces avec un timing raisonnable en utilisant la glisse, que pédaler dans la choucroute avec des petits mouvements rapides comme j'en vois faire. J'avais aussi fait du kayak IRL pendant une journée il y a longtemps, mais je ne m'en rappelle plus bien.

----------


## 564.3

Je suis un peu étonné par la sélection de Valve pour leur trailer de la "VR fest"



Mais en fait ils ont du prendre ce qui est le plus populaire et viré ceux qui ne seront pas en soldes, du genre Beat Saber, Blade & Sorcery (bon y a Hellsplit), H3VR (bon y a déjà assez de flingue dans la vidéo), etc…
J'aurais peut-être mis un jeu de bagnole ou de vol quand même.

On verra comment ils présentent tout ça demain.

----------


## madfox

> Je suis un peu étonné par la sélection de Valve pour leur trailer de la "VR fest"
> 
> Mais en fait ils ont du prendre ce qui est le plus populaire et viré ceux qui ne seront pas en soldes, du genre Beat Saber, Blade & Sorcery (bon y a Hellsplit), H3VR (bon y a déjà assez de flingue dans la vidéo), etc…
> J'aurais peut-être mis un jeu de bagnole ou de vol quand même.
> 
> On verra comment ils présentent tout ça demain.


C'est pas vraiment surprenant. A part des jeux d'arcade simpliste, toujours les mêmes éternelles EA ou des titres au rabais car penser pour tourner sur du hardware bas de gamme (Quest 2). Difficile de trouver quelque-chose de vraiment alléchant à mettre en vitrine.

----------


## Nibher

J'ai regardé viteuf hier mais je n'ai rien vu de très intéressant niveau démo à essayer. Vous avez repéré quelque chose ?

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'ai repéré :

Kayak VR : Mirage
The Gallery Ep1 et 2
Interkosmos

----------


## 564.3

> C'est pas vraiment surprenant. A part des jeux d'arcade simpliste, toujours les mêmes éternelles EA ou des titres au rabais car penser pour tourner sur du hardware bas de gamme (Quest 2). Difficile de trouver quelque-chose de vraiment alléchant à mettre dans ce trailer.


Bah dans ce cas ils auraient pu mettre un ou deux simu quand même. Si le but c'est du tape à l'œil ça fait bien l'affaire.
Enfin c'est dommage, il n'y a pas grand chose des jeux auxquels je joue et ça ne représente pas bien la diversité de ce qui est proposé sur le marché.

----------


## vectra

Un ch'tit bundle tout mignon chez Fanatical:

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/...m_medium=email

----------


## Luthor

Testé la déme de Compound, un jeu que je suis depuis un moment. FPS roguelite, trè sympa  ::):  je pense que je vais craquer, mais là fait trop trop chaud pour jouer en vr

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Je sais plus si on en avait parlé, et le jeu n'est pas en promo (et un peu cher vu le contenu) : https://store.steampowered.com/app/408520/FORM/

En promo ça peut valoir le coup : pas tant pour le gameplay, car les puzzles sont ultra simplistes, mais plutôt pour l'ambiance visuelle et sonore qui s'en dégage.

----------


## ExPanda

Le jeu était déjà passé mais ça date un peu, il a déjà cinq ans.
J'ai le même avis que toi, à faire pour l'ambiance, mais à prendre en promo, car ça fait cher l'heure de jeu.

Du même studio tu as aussi Twilight Path (https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...Twilight_Path/). Un peu du même genre, avec une ambiance différente mais sympa aussi. Et tout aussi court, donc un peu cher à plein tarif...

Le pack avec les deux peut valoir le coup.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Super, merci du conseil !

----------


## 564.3

Tiens, un jeune archer de haut niveau qui aime bien la VR. Ça l'aide aussi à destresser pendant une compétition.
https://youtu.be/HHs9J6Zb3_4?t=80 (1:20 à 2:05) « Mathias Fullerton: VR zombies help the arena nerves | Behind the Bow »


En passant, le trailer du nouveau parcours "Jim Henson's Labyrinth" de Walkabout Mini Golf est sorti:




Ils ont l'air d'avoir fait des trucs marrants, avec un changement de gravité à 90° vers la fin du trailer.

----------


## Maalak

Pensez à récupérer Republic VR (sur Steam ou Oculus Store) puisqu'il est gratuit en ce moment.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Pensez à récupérer Republic VR (sur Steam ou Oculus Store) puisqu'il est gratuit en ce moment.


Ah je trouvais pas, c'est https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...Republique_VR/ comme en français.

----------


## R3dF0x

+1 @564.3

----------


## 564.3

Une refonte moderne du mod VR pour HL2 devrait sortir (beta publique) en septembre
https://halflife2vr.com/news/release...-not-on-steam/




Un petit historique que j'ai posté sur le topic de news:

https://halflife2vr.com/news/halflife2vr-new-beginning/
En 2017 le projet a été approuvé par Valve qui leur a filé les sources, mais par la suite le dev principal a été embauché par Rockstar puis le projet a été plus ou moins abandonné
En 2021 ça a été repris par 2 devs qui avaient déjà bossé sur d'autres mods "flat2vr"

Au printemps 2022 un gros message Reddit est intéressant, avec des détails sur ce qu'ils ont fait et leurs objectifs
https://www.reddit.com/r/hlvr/commen...t_year_in_the/

----------


## madpenguin

Le problème d'avoir abordé la VR avec d'excellents jeux comme Red Matter, I Expect You to Die, etc, c'est que les défauts des autres "du même genre" sautent vite aux yeux.

J'ai lancé rapidement Torn et Conductor, et même si pour l'instant ils ont l'air pas mauvais, j'ai beaucoup plus de mal à rentrer dedans. Pas tant à cause des graphismes, qui sont certes un cran en-dessous des précités mais restent corrects, qu'à cause des contrôles vraiment moins pratiques.
Typiquement, j'ai tendance à jouer assis, car je n'ai pas beaucoup de place. En théorie, c'est possible pour ces deux jeux : déplacements par téléportation, jeux type puzzles. Sauf que dans un cas comme dans l'autre, impossible de pivoter au joystick. Ce n'est pas gênant dans un I Expect You To Die puisque tout le jeu est conçu sur le principe d'être assis, mais là où on doit se balader et s'intéresser à tous les côtés, c'est beaucoup plus gênant. Torn gère aussi assez mal (en tous cas avec les contrôleurs du G2) les manipulations des objets en télékinésie (rapprocher/éloigner, faire pivoter), ce qui rend très frustrant un jeu qui a l'air pas mal basé justement sur la manipulation d'objets pour compléter des puzzles... Côté Conductor, c'est surtout des explications parfois trop succinctes sur les contrôles, et la nécessité d'avoir une zone de jeu relativement large et dégagée (pas de télékinésie, il faut donc pouvoir prendre les objets à la main).

Interkosmos a lui l'air beaucoup plus prometteur, même si pas dans le même style, et beaucoup plus adapté au jeu assis. Par contre, comme Star Shelter et Detached, que je n'ai pas encore essayé à cause de ça, il faut visiblement que je reboote mon PC systématiquement avant de le lancer. Si j'ai eu le malheur de faire autre chose (notamment un autre jeu, VR ou pas) avant de le lancer, les performances sont tellement déplorables que c'en est injouable (tellement Gerbotron 3000 que même sélectionner une option du menu est un défi). Pour Detached c'est encore pire, je vois bien le menu sur le retour écran, mais rien dans le casque. Je ne sais pas si c'est parce que les jeux sont très gourmands avec la réso du G2 et qu'il faut vraiment que la RAM soit la plus libre possible ou quoi, mais c'est franchement pénible.

Plus qu'une semaine pour Red Matter 2, j'ai hâte. Même si bien sûr, je ne pourrais probablement pas y jouer tout de suite vu que les dispos vont fondre comme neige au soleil, sinon c'est pas drôle.

----------


## 564.3

Au pire tu dois pouvoir utiliser OpenVRAdvancedSettings https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nced_Settings/ pour avoir de la locomotion (space drag avec/sans gravité) et/ou rotation même quand ça n'est pas prévu par le jeu.
Il y a d'autres applis seulement orientées locomotion, mais je n'ai pas testé.

Sinon bizarre ton bug qui nécessite un reboot, doit y avoir un truc mal initialisé/réinitialisé, une fuite mémoire ou autre corruption.

----------


## Oldnoobie

J'aurais la même remarque pour le jeu de National Geographic sur Quest : c'est un jeu calme, on se promène, on prend des photos, on écoute du baratin... bon ben mon Macchu Picchu je peux pas m'y déplacer assis, pas d'option pour régler la hauteur ingame, du coup y jouer debout c'est rester pas mal statique.

----------


## madpenguin

J'ai re-tenté Star Shelter et Detached après un reboot frais, et avec le gestionnaire des tâches ouvert montrant bien plein de RAM libre.

Même comportement. Et les indicateurs de charge de Steam s'affolent complètement.

Du coup je suis allé un peu fouiller les forums Steam : ben je vais pas me fatiguer. Les deux jeux sont abandonnés par leurs devs, et plein de gens se plaignent de soucis notamment avec justement les Reverb G2 (mais pas que). Deux achats pour rien, youpi.

----------


## Skyounet1664

Quelqu'un s'est lancé sur Horizon worlds? Il y a des choses intéressantes à y faire?

----------


## Athelas

Un humble bundle avec VTOL https://www.humblebundle.com/games/valiant-vr

Ça me tente bien, à part hard bullet je ne connais pas les autres

----------


## Kaede

Into the Radius est réputé vraiment très bon, c'est d'ailleurs le premier que je vais m'empresser d'essayer.

----------


## Maalak

Ca fait quand même assez cher, il faut vraiment avoir un des jeux dans sa liste de souhaits pour que ça vaille le coup (et surtout le coût). On sent quand même bien que la VR est un peu vu comme une vache à lait.

----------


## FixB

VTOL et Into the Radius sont bien côté quand même.
Je suis tenté !

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le dernier bundle sur Resident Evil est a 30€ hein, il faut relativiser  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Pour moi c'est simple, s'il aucun des jeux ne me tente je prends pas le bundle, même à 1€.
Bon là j'ai déjà acheté 5/7 jeux et les 2 restants ne me tentent pas, donc je n'achète pas le bundle non plus  ::ninja:: 

Ça dépend des genres qu'on aime, mais mon avis:
- VTOL est un des meilleurs jeux VR.
- Into the Radius est quand même assez abrupt. J'y ai joué environ 4h puis il est resté en attente, mais j'ai bien envie de le relancer pour continuer d'explorer.
- Pareil pour Dragon Fist, pas super polished mais c'est marrant de foutre des baffes & co, et faudrait que je finisse de gagner toutes les étoiles.
- Budget Cuts 2 est cool et bien fini. La campagne a duré ~6h à un rythme a priori raisonnable. Il me restait des achievements à faire éventuellement.
- Contractors bof, mais plutôt bien fini. Il y a de meilleurs FPS.

En passant, mes jeux du moment:
- Assetto Corsa: avant je jouait à DR2 au moins 2x par semaine, là je suis repassé sur circuit pour changer
- Green Hell VR: même si je n'arrête pas de me faire punir, mais c'est le principe (la dernière fois j'ai un peu rage-quit quand même, mais je suis au taquet pour y retourner et me venger)
- Kayak VR: en train de faire les médailles d'or, et faudrait que je cherche les trucs en mode exploration à l'occase. En général je joue 15-30min par session (avec le ventilo et petites pauses) puis je suis cuit.
- Ragnarock VR: en fin de session, j'en suis à une passe pour choper les médailles d'or en niveau hard (7 à 10, pas encore tout tenté de l'OST1), et parfois je m'en refais des plus faciles à la cool (des autres OST aussi)

Edit: En fait Into the Radius et Green Hell ont des points communs au sens où c'est des jeux de survie/exploration assez brutaux/punitifs. Mais c'est pas la même ambiance ni les mêmes armes. En tous cas je n'en fais qu'un du genre à la fois.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je n'ai aucun jeu (à part Budget Cuts2), et le bundle me hype sévère. Contractors a l'air d'avoir une partie coop bien fournie (contrairement à Pavlov). Into the Radius, j'ai trop peur en VR pour ne serait-ce que l'installer. Et VTOL est un indispensable.

----------


## 564.3

> Je n'ai aucun jeu (à part Budget Cuts2), et le bundle me hype sévère. Contractors a l'air d'avoir une partie coop bien fournie (contrairement à Pavlov). Into the Radius, j'ai trop peur en VR pour ne serait-ce que l'installer. Et VTOL est un indispensable.


Dans Pavlov y a plusieurs modes par défaut en coop (Zombie, Hunted), les modes bourrins (genre TDM) avec des bots un peu nazes (ils passent mieux comme zombies), et sinon des mods de la communauté (notamment des campagnes zombies).

Le truc intéressant de Contractors est que dans je ne sais plus quel mode (survie ?) il y a une progression avec des compétences à débloquer, de la tune, etc. Mais c'est par session, on enchaine des vagues (avec objectifs qui varient) et quand on crève tout est reset. Et les bots sont moins cons que dans Pavlov, même si c'est loin d'être des génies.
Il manquerait peut-être une campagne ou un truc sur la durée. Mais c'est pas mal d'avoir de la progression sur des choses courtes aussi.

----------


## Bopnc

Into the radius est vraiment un jeu qui mérite d'être essayé. 

Il propose quelques trucs assez uniques : J'adore y gérer mon matos à la base (qu'on dispose sur des étagères, comme en vrai), balancer le foutoir du sac sur une table pour le trier en revenant de mission, remplir soigneusement les bons chargeurs avec les bonne munitions et les disposer là ou la mémoire musculaire pourra aller les chercher dans un moment de panique. Et bien sur, les expéditions dans la zone sont régulièrement surprenantes, avec des scènes ou des ennemis qui prennent parfois au dépourvus sans pour autant être aussi terrifiant que Walking Dead, je trouve. C'est principalement parce que contrairement à WD on n'a pas de grosse pression sur le temps. On gère ses actions et ses objectifs en fonction de ses envies (et de sa soif de pognon  ::P: ) et on peut battre temporairement en retraite si explorer une zone de nuit nous inquiète et qu'on préfère y revenir de jour.

----------


## OldBullLee

J'ai pas l'impression d'avoir vu passer l'info donc je le fais, Red Matter 2 est sorti :

https://store.steampowered.com/app/2.../Red_Matter_2/

----------


## Kaede

> Ca fait quand même assez cher, il faut vraiment avoir un des jeux dans sa liste de souhaits pour que ça vaille le coup (et surtout le coût). On sent quand même bien que la VR est un peu vu comme une vache à lait.


Comparé aux prix habituels, le bundle n'est pas cher - c'est le principe d'un bon bundle  ::unsure::

----------


## Oldnoobie

VTOL : historical low : 18€
Donc le bundle est une excellente affaire, deal with it.

----------


## Kaede

> deal with it.


Pun intended  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

> J'ai pas l'impression d'avoir vu passer l'info donc je le fais, Red Matter 2 est sorti :
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/2.../Red_Matter_2/


 ::o: 
J'avais pas du tout suivi. Merci pour l'info !

----------


## 564.3

> J'avais pas du tout suivi. Merci pour l'info !


Arf je croyais que tout le monde était au courant.
Les retours de RoadToVR et UploadVR sont du genre: très bon visuel et ambiance (limite miraculeux sur Quest2), gameplay bien mais avec des passages pas terribles (notamment les combats selon RoadToVR, et certaines énigmes selon UploadVR).
Bref, ça a l'air plutôt une bonne pioche.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Et puis c'est dispo sur Steam on va pas faire la fine bouche et ca me fait penser que j'ai toujours pas lancé le premier tiens...

----------


## Yo-gourt

Et VTOL c'est une tuerie! Mon fils s'y est mis, un se des potes aussi.. on vole en hélico au ras des pâquerettes, c'est beau!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Roh dis donc c'est vraiment sympa Red Matter. Bonne ambiance, enigmes sympatoches. Il faut s'attendre a des scarejump ou autre?

----------


## Maalak

> Et VTOL c'est une tuerie! Mon fils s'y est mis, un se des potes aussi.. on vole en hélico au ras des pâquerettes, c'est beau!


Certes, mais ça ne se joue pas avec un Hotas, on ne peut pas dire que les manettes de casque VR fassent très réalistes comme commandes.  ::siffle::

----------


## madpenguin

> Roh dis donc c'est vraiment sympa Red Matter. Bonne ambiance, enigmes sympatoches. Il faut s'attendre a des scarejump ou autre?


Sur le 2, je ne sais pas, sur le 1 tu peut avoir quelques passages qui pourraient être vaguement qualifiés de jump-scare (de loin de nuit dans le brouillard) même si c'est plutôt des trucs qui viennent poser une ambiance que du réel jump-scare.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais je comparerais plutôt Red Matter à HL: Alyx, même moins fort niveau oppressant / jump-scare.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Certes, mais ça ne se joue pas avec un Hotas, on ne peut pas dire que les manettes de casque VR fassent très réalistes comme commandes.


Le truc cool dans VTOL c'est de manipuler tout le tableau de bord naturellement. Pour la partie hotas c'est sur que c'est moins bien que du vrai matos, mais quand on a un bon repère pour caler les manettes c'est pas mal.
Et pour rappel il y a une discussion dédié aussi: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=122493

Sinon on n'a pas tous les moyens d'avoir un cockpit d'avion dans son salon, mais ce serait l'idéal  ::ninja:: 

Edit: le setup de Maalak probablement, même si ça reste un compromis



Ou alors plutôt de ce genre pour avoir du mouvement



Et le plus extrême reste celui là (3DOF 360° bien réactif) https://youtu.be/z1GdPSRtNWk?t=277

----------


## Maalak

Ah non, le Hotas, je l'ai utilisé pour Elite, mais sinon je ne suis pas trop simulation de vol.
Dans le genre, je serais plutôt ça  ::P:  :

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ouais je comparerais plutôt Red Matter à HL: Alyx, même moins fort niveau oppressant / jump-scare.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Le truc cool dans VTOL c'est de manipuler tout le tableau de bord naturellement. Pour la partie hotas c'est sur que c'est moins bien que du vrai matos, mais quand on a un bon repère pour caler les manettes c'est pas mal.
> Et pour rappel il y a une discussion dédié aussi: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=122493
> 
> ...


Et ma femme qui se plaint quand ya un cable usb de recharge de téléphone qui traine dans le salon

----------


## Yo-gourt

Ah je m'insurge, dans VTOL je trouve le stick virtuel au contraire très bien une fois qu'on a trouvé une bonne position. Je pilote l'hélico de façon souple et racée sans souci maintenant. Et pourtant le machin est super sensible. On perd le côté manche dans la main, mais je trouve que c'est un super compromis. Je voulais tester un palonnier en dur par contre, comme c'est moins simple de gérer les limites de torsions, mais au final ça fonctionne bien aussi sans.

Et au moins si on veut se faire une session, j'ai que ma chaise à reculer, casque, manettes et c'est parti! 5min de préparation.

----------


## 564.3

J'étais à 2 doigts de relancer VTOL ce WE, mais je crois que je jouerais à Mount Wingsuit 2. J'avais bien aimé la démo, toujours dispo si vous voulez l'essayer.
Bon, c'est pas vraiment le même délire, même s'ils ont l'air d'avoir ajouté des armes…  ::ninja:: 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...nt_Wingsuit_2/





Sinon j'étais peut-être le seul ici à l'avoir acheté (joué quelques heures), mais il y avait un scandale parce que "Swords of Gargantua" allait être fermé (pas seulement retiré de la vente). Finalement ils vont fermer et rouvrir, on verra bien…
https://steamcommunity.com/games/895...94205835474972


Et les changements pour l'UI du Steam Deck devraient tôt ou tard arriver sur PC normal et SteamVR. À voir ce que ça donnera.
https://uploadvr.com/steam-deck-user-interface-vr/

----------


## 564.3

Le mod VR pour HL2 va finalement sortir sur Steam le 16 septembre (beta publique, ça sera pas encore nickel):
https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...Life_2_VR_Mod/
Pour rappel c'est une version VR complète, faite à partir des sources du jeu fournies par Valve.

Je remets leur trailer d'il y a quelques semaines, pour illustrer.

----------


## madpenguin

J'en suis à 2h30 sur Red Matter 2, je kiffe toujours autant. L'atmosphère est aussi ouf que dans le premier, même si bien sûr un peu différente. Pour l'instant, je rame moins sur les énigmes, mais je me souviens surtout des 2 seules énigmes qui m'avaient bien bloquées sur le premier, donc à confirmer.
Ils ont légèrement changé leur système de déplacement, et c'est un peu dommage. Je trouve qu'il faisait énormément pour l'immersion, en étant vraiment cool sur la cinétose. Leur nouveau système laisse le choix entre de la téléportation, très bien faite mais qui casse un peu l'immersion, ou du déplacement plus traditionnel que je trouve un peu plus méchant niveau cinétose. Ceci dit, ça reste doux, mais pour l'instant je commence à fatiguer après 40-45 minutes de jeu.

----------


## madpenguin

> J'en suis à 2h30 sur Red Matter 2, je kiffe toujours autant. L'atmosphère est aussi ouf que dans le premier, même si bien sûr un peu différente. Pour l'instant, je rame moins sur les énigmes, mais je me souviens surtout des 2 seules énigmes qui m'avaient bien bloquées sur le premier, donc à confirmer.
> Ils ont légèrement changé leur système de déplacement, et c'est un peu dommage. Je trouve qu'il faisait énormément pour l'immersion, en étant vraiment cool sur la cinétose. Leur nouveau système laisse le choix entre de la téléportation, très bien faite mais qui casse un peu l'immersion, ou du déplacement plus traditionnel que je trouve un peu plus méchant niveau cinétose. Ceci dit, ça reste doux, mais pour l'instant je commence à fatiguer après 40-45 minutes de jeu.


2h plus tard, je continue à bien apprécier, même si je trouve certains trucs un peu téléphonés et surtout certains passages un peu trop répétitifs 

Spoiler Alert! 


comme le mini-jeu de hacking, mais surtout les tourelles automatiques et les fights avec les robots que je trouve franchement relou à force - le côté infiltration/shooting ne colle pas trop avec un jeu de puzzle à l'ambiance lourde et écrasante !


Après, c'est peut être aussi le prix d'un jeu visiblement plus long que le premier.
Et je kiffe toujours autant l'ambiance, notamment grâce à l'architecture (l'ambiance du scénario est assez différente du premier, et je trouve un peu moins réussie).

----------


## R3dF0x

> ... je trouve certains trucs un peu téléphonés...


Dekessé!??

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai commencé aussi Red Matter 2, et effectivement on retrouve bien l'ambiance du premier, même si j'ai peur que ça perde un peu du côté mystère (à moins de refaire le twist mais là ça serait un peu abusé). J'en suis qu'au tout début donc on verra bien.
Le jeu est toujours aussi beau. Je le fais sur Vive Pro 2 c'est d'un propre  :Mellow2: 
Le changement de contrôle me fait un peu bizarre, mais moi qui suis très sensible à la cinétose je trouve ça pas si pire. Je pourrai pas faire deux heures de suite mais c'est pareil avec beaucoup de jeux, et j'ai l'impression d'avoir plus de mal avec n'importe quel autre casque que mon Index.

----------


## madpenguin

> J'ai commencé aussi Red Matter 2, et effectivement on retrouve bien l'ambiance du premier, même si j'ai peur que ça perde un peu du côté mystère (à moins de refaire le twist mais là ça serait un peu abusé). J'en suis qu'au tout début donc on verra bien.
> Le jeu est toujours aussi beau. Je le fais sur Vive Pro 2 c'est d'un propre 
> Le changement de contrôle me fait un peu bizarre, mais moi qui suis très sensible à la cinétose je trouve ça pas si pire. Je pourrai pas faire deux heures de suite mais c'est pareil avec beaucoup de jeux, et j'ai l'impression d'avoir plus de mal avec n'importe quel autre casque que mon Index.


Je ne te spoile pas, mais quand tu l'aura fini (ou au moins bien avancé, je ne l'ai pas encore fini non plus) on pourra en discuter plus avant. L'ambiance reste très sympa, mais je trouve que certaines choses la cassent un peu (même si c'est sûr que tu pourra jamais avoir le même niveau de mystère que le premier en restant sur une suite).

Non, c'est pas si pire, mais clairement je limite mes sessions à pas tout à fait une heure. Les premières ont été un peu rudes le temps de repérer précisément le moment où ça va encore bien mais il faut pas que je prolonge, en prenant en compte les checkpoints.

----------


## ExPanda

Un peu plus de trois heures sur le jeu, et je te rejoins sur les parties de hack et de shoot qui sont pas géniales. La première n'a aucun intérêt et fait juste perdre quelques secondes avant d'accéder à un truc, et la seconde est gâchée par la précision à chier du flingue. Je sais pas si ça vient des manettes, mais avec celles de l'Index le pistolet n'est pas vraiment "droit". Le tir à l'instinct ne marche pas, il faut avoir le bras légèrement tordu et c'est un peu chiant. Du coup ça se finit souvent en tir au pif planqué derrière un truc jusqu'à ce que ça touche correctement, pas vraiment haletant comme gameplay.  ::P: 
Enfin c'est loin de pourrir le jeu. Il reste très bon et j'ai hâte de voir la suite. Cool qu'il soit plus long que le premier aussi, qui était vraiment court (fini en 2h30 d'après Steam).

Edit : Bon ben voilà, terminé en un peu moins de 5h au final. J'ai beaucoup aimé, et les gunfights m'ont semblé moins chiants à partir du moment où on fait face aux nouveaux drones, plus dangereux mais paradoxalement plus faciles à descendre, et les nouveaux environnements de combat rendent le truc plus dynamique aussi. Les énigmes m'ont semblé plus faciles que sur le premier, mais il faudrait que je le refasse pour une meilleure comparaison. Je me souviens surtout d'une ou deux un peu chiantes dans le 1, mais aucune vraiment poussée dans celui-là (dans un sens, tant mieux hein).
Je recommande chaleureusement aux canards de faire ces deux jeux. A plein tarif c'est peut-être un poil cher vu la durée de vie par contre.

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui ne suivaient pas, *Deisim* est sort d'Early Access. Je l'ai mis à jour tout à l'heure, mais pas encore relancé.
C'est un god game, voir la discussion dédiée: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...eisimera-la-VR
Développé sur son temps libre par un membre du forum, Myron, depuis le début de la VR, et à temps complet depuis l'année dernière pour finir le jeu.

Le trailer de sortie d'EA:



Dispo sur Steam et Oculus:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/525680/Deisim/
https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...6702020710931/

----------


## 564.3

Triangle Factory qui avait fait Hyper Dash (sorte de shoot/foot multi, pas testé) a annoncé Breachers, un R6 Siege like futuriste.
Ils ont l'air de faire du boulot plutôt propre en tous cas. Il y aura une alpha vers la fin de l'année normalement.

----------


## madpenguin

> Bon ben voilà, terminé en un peu moins de 5h au final. J'ai beaucoup aimé, et les gunfights m'ont semblé moins chiants à partir du moment où on fait face aux nouveaux drones, plus dangereux mais paradoxalement plus faciles à descendre, et les nouveaux environnements de combat rendent le truc plus dynamique aussi. Les énigmes m'ont semblé plus faciles que sur le premier, mais il faudrait que je le refasse pour une meilleure comparaison. Je me souviens surtout d'une ou deux un peu chiantes dans le 1, mais aucune vraiment poussée dans celui-là (dans un sens, tant mieux hein).
> Je recommande chaleureusement aux canards de faire ces deux jeux. A plein tarif c'est peut-être un poil cher vu la durée de vie par contre.


Je ne l'ai pas encore fini (j'ai un peu mis en pause, je ne suis pas dans le bon état d'esprit en ce moment pour apprécier ce genre de jeu), mais tu confirme ce que je pensais au niveau énigmes : ça semble plus simple que le premier, mais je pense que c'est surtout que dans le premier il y en avait une paire vraiment raides (notamment le coup de la combinaison du coffre à deviner, là où dans le 2 tu as toujours les combinaisons écrites quelque part, et dans une moindre mesure le coup de la porte secrète où il faut faire la bonne combinaison sur ce qui semble être un décor au mur en s'aidant de quelque chose qui semble être juste un bibelot comme un autre) qui prennent le pas sur le souvenir de toutes les autres énigmes plus simples.

D'accord avec toi sur les gunfights qui deviennent moins chiants, mais perso ça me sort vraiment de l'ambiance.

Par contre, clairement, je recommande aussi, ça reste un excellent jeu. Si vous avez kiffé le 1, vous allez apprécier. Si vous avez pas joué au 1, profitez d'une promo pour le faire, sinon vous risquez de pas forcément tout piger à l'histoire et une partie de l'ambiance sera probablement perdue.

----------


## Myron

> Pour ceux qui ne suivaient pas, *Deisim* est sort d'Early Access. Je l'ai mis à jour tout à l'heure, mais pas encore relancé.
> C'est un god game, voir la discussion dédiée: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...eisimera-la-VR
> Développé sur son temps libre par un membre du forum, Myron, depuis le début de la VR, et à temps complet depuis l'année dernière pour finir le jeu.
> 
> Le trailer de sortie d'EA:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4o8F2aIA5E
> 
> Dispo sur Steam et Oculus:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/525680/Deisim/
> https://www.oculus.com/experiences/q...6702020710931/


Merci pour le coup de pouce  ::): 
Pour info il y'aura encore du contenu je recrute une team en ce moment même pour passer à la vitesse supérieure et commencer mon second jeu également.

----------


## Maalak

Il s'appellera Populsim ?  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

Ah c'est cool, du coup ça se passe plutôt bien je suppose.
Blague à part, ce sera aussi un god game, ou tu tentes un autre genre ? Enfin si tu peux en parler bien sur.

----------


## 564.3

*Praydog's Universal Unreal Engine VR Injector Mod*

L'équipe de Flat2VR a annoncé un mod générique pour avoir un rendu VR dans les jeux UE (testé sur UE4 surtout)
https://old.reddit.com/r/virtualreal...es_in/inukbzt/
La liste des jeux (potentiellement) compatibles https://beastsaber.notion.site/beast...13bb8e0529030d
J'ai parcouru la liste et pas grand chose ne m'a fait rêver, mais c'est toujours cool d'avoir cette possibilité.

Ça fait un rendu stéréo correct avec gestion du tracking 6DOF du casque, potentiellement décorrélé de la visée pour les FPS (pour ne pas avoir le flingue "collé" à la tête comme sur écran).
Pour le reste les moddeurs ont du boulot sur chaque jeu: gestion des caméras dans les cinématiques, gestion des controleurs VR, etc.

Leur trailer de démonstration (Ready Or Not, Back For Blood, Stray, Life Is Strange: True Colors, Ghostrunner, Satisfactory, The Quarry, Visage) - bizarre il n'y a pas d'image titre à leur vidéo.

----------


## 564.3

Il y a des previews de Horizon Call of the Mountains un peu partout, et ça a l'air d'être plutôt bien parti. Ça m'étonnerait qu'il sorte sur PC rapidement, mais j'y crois.
https://www.roadtovr.com/horizon-cal...-demo-preview/

----------


## Nibher

Pas encore essayé, mais le mod HL2 VR est dispo.

----------


## ExPanda

Intéressant mais pas de TP et les parties en véhicules... Je devrais pas bien m'en sortir.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Maalak

Hop hop hop hop hop, en voilà une news qui peut être importante pour ceux qui ont déjà acquis une petite bibliothèque VR :




> Les jeux *PS VR* ne seront pas compatibles avec le *PS VR 2* :
> 
> https://www.gematsu.com/2022/09/ps-v...le-with-ps-vr2

----------


## R3dF0x

:Carton:

----------


## Skyounet1664

Un truc encore bien intelligent histoire de bien segmenter le marché qui est déjà de niche. C'est à se demander si ils veulent en vendre des fois.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Pas encore essayé, mais le mod HL2 VR est dispo.



Petit retour après deux heures de jeu dessus : On évacue les points négatifs parce que franchement hein. Alors voila, les échelles sont relou à utiliser mais on peut enlever le mode simulation et monter dessus en avancant droit devant. Et puis c'est moins joli qu'HL Alyx.

Mais à côté de ca, bon sang qu'est ce que c'est bon putain. Je passe le fait que ca soit gratuit, alors que ca enterre 80% de la production VR "FPS SOLO", mais on a droit du coup à un coup de maître. Toute la partie VR est extrêmement bien maitrisé, car ils ont récupéré toutes les bonnes idées d'HL Alyx : l'inventaire dans le sac a dos, le menu pour changer d'arme, la viseur laser (qu'on peut rajouter ou supprimer), les mouvements de main pour attraper les objets au sol,...

HL2 a toujours été un superbe jeu, et il n'a pas encore à rougir aujourd'hui. En VR, c'est comme d'habitude encore plus impressionnant. Le gameplay des gunfights est foutrement satisfaisant (j'ai mis en normal et je m'en sors). Mais après bah ca reste des gunfigthts normaux adaptés à la VR. De ce côté la, Alyx est beaucoup beaucoup mieux pensé (ce qui est normal). J'ai pu aller jusqu'a l'aéroglisseur, sans aucun bug bloquant ni rien. Le jeu est ultra fluide il se charge en quelques secondes. 

Ils auraient pu le vendre a 40e sans aucun problème, c'est vraiment dingue.

Par contre, c'est exigeant niveau cinétose. Je suis habitué donc ca va, mais clairement tu le sens que tu joues à un jeu flat adapté à la VR ^^

----------


## herve

Salut

Super retour , je dirais pas mieux, j'en suis au passage avec le bateau, c'est excellent sa speed a souhait.
Merci au modeur pour faire vivre le pcvr parce que franchement valve il aurait pu le sortir en Vr depuis un moment.
En tout cas c'est un régal je prend mon temp,  j'ai mis en difficile pour avoir du chalenge , la visé avec la mitraillette est excellente aussi.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais les retours sont plutôt bons un peu partout, c'est du bon taf surtout pour une première version beta publique.
Leur roadmap comporte quand même encore des trucs que j'ai envie d'attendre, du genre finir le boulot sur les armes et peut-être le pack qui améliore les assets. https://halflife2vr.com/roadmap/

Sinon il y en a un qui a fait une présélection d'un paquet de mods (dont assets) https://github.com/Ashok0/HL2VREssentials

Bref, je crois que je vais attendre que tout ça murisse en continuant ma partie de Green Hell VR.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je me demande si ce port de HL2:VR ne va pas être un tournant pour la VR. Aujourd'hui, aucun éditeur ne sort de jeu AAA dédié à la VR, parce que le volume de clients n'est pas là. C'est un fait.Mais adapter officiellement et commercialement des jeux flat en VR, bah ca commence à avoir du sens.

Je remarque que les derniers jeux vr que j'ai envie de lancer, c'est plus souvent des mods ambitieux sur des jeux flat que j'aime bien (ou que j'ai envie de tester)

Il n'y a plus vraiment d'annonce qui me titille, surtout maintenant que tous les petits éditeurs sont partis sur le Quest2. Mais au final bah oue, HL2VR est un des meilleurs jeux VR existants. Tout comme No man Sky, ou Project Cars2.

----------


## Maalak

Vu l'ancienneté graphique du jeu, il est sans doute fort possible de faire une version sans fil Quest 2 pure, ça aussi ça pourrait intéresser du monde.

----------


## 564.3

Depuis que la VR est sortie y a quand même un paquet de simulateurs et jeux de cockpit qui s'y sont mis. C'est du boulot, mais pas autant qu'adapter un jeu avec de la locomotion à pieds, gestion des controleurs 6DOF, etc.
Sinon il y a eu pas mal de portages de jeux écran depuis le début aussi, souvent assez mitigé mais bon… avec le PSVR2 on devrait en voir une flopée d'autres, surtout que Sony avait l'air de le pousser dans je ne sais plus quel communication à ce sujet (quand ils parlaient du SDK je crois, à vérifier).
En ce moment je joue à Green Hell VR par exemple. Il reste les défauts du jeu sur écran, quelques trucs qui posent problèmes dans l'ergonomie, mais c'est du coté des bons portages avec un vrai boulot d'intégration en profondeur.

Sinon les modeurs s'excitent pas mal ces derniers temps, c'est assez bluffant ce qu'ils arrivent à faire sans avoir les sources, mais ça reste largement perfectible (et pas très satisfaisant) pour ce que j'ai testé.
Pour moi le portage d'HL2 en VR est plus qu'un mod vu qu'ils ont les sources du jeu. Ça reste le bordel de bricoler du support VR avec controleurs 6DOF dans un moteur pas prévu pour, mais ils ont moins de risques d'être bloqués parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas toucher à quelque chose.

En passant, j'ai pas bien compris si le mod VR pour CP77 était dispo publiquement. Sur le Patreon du gars ça a l'air derrière un paywall à 9€/mois ou alors j'ai raté quelque chose.
Sur mon ordi ça ne va probablement pas tourner correctement, mais j'aurais bien testé quand même voir si j'arrive à me balader un peu en ville sans devoir tout massacrer (détails au plancher, cible de rendu gros pixel, reprojection permanente…).

Edit: Sony a refait de la communication à ce sujet récemment
https://www.ign.com/articles/playsta...rt-their-games (attention faut rester sur la page anglaise, la VF est très incomplète)



> The broad strokes are that it should be easier for developers to port their games on PSVR, whether that's from existing PS5 development, or other VR systems. PSVR 2 game development uses the same SDK used to develop PS5 games. Through this close linkage to the PS5 SDK, it should be easy to create titles that support the PSVR 2.


En gros ils ont ajouté pas mal d'outils pour faciliter le boulot et debugger des problèmes typiques en VR.

----------


## ExPanda

> Par contre, c'est exigeant niveau cinétose. Je suis habitué donc ca va, mais clairement tu le sens que tu joues à un jeu flat adapté à la VR ^^


  ::'(: 

Mais merci pour ton retour.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Mais merci pour ton retour.


HL2 de base était connu pour filer de la cinétose à l'époque chez certaines personnes  ::): 

Après c'est surtout durant les combats que ca se ressent. Sur HL:Alyx, les combats sont pensés pour être joué en roomscale, donc tu te penches et te baisse naturellement pour te mettre à couvert. Ici, bah des fois les combats c'est en plein open, donc il faut straffer et straffer de partout. Mais tu peux aussi combattre en roomscale et te cacher, c'est juste un poil moins efficace.

Sinon, un pack est dispo pour rajouter pas mal de textures HD/4K et un paquet de map custom sont deja testées et full compatibles avec le mod (je poste le lien dès que je le retrouve)

----------


## Luthor

> Pas encore essayé, mais le mod HL2 VR est dispo.



Pas testé encore mais déjà téléchargé.
C'est un peu le seum les sorties VR, du coup heureusement que la commu bosse !! 

Quel dommage tout de même, la VR ya rien de mieux... Sauf l'été, ok.

----------


## 564.3

> HL2 de base était connu pour filer de la cinétose à l'époque chez certaines personnes


Je confirme, à l'époque j'avais du me coucher 1-2h avec la nausée après avoir beaucoup joué au passage avec la voiture/kart. C'était les anims d'entrée/sorte de la voiture qui m'avaient mis mal à l'aise surtout, et au lieu de m'arrêter direct j'ai un peu forcé.
Le dernier jeu qui a entrainé de la cinétose c'est Untitled Goose Game… sur écran aussi, je ne supportais pas les mouvements de caméra, mais c'est resté léger. Au final j'ai désactivé des options et passé en vue dézoomée, puis ça allait.

À coté j'ai des centaines d'heures de DR2 en VR… allez comprendre. Probablement parce qu'après une phase d'habituation les mouvements de caméra sont logiques pour moi, donc pas dérangeants.

----------


## Graine

Salut!
Comment on fait pour jouer a 2 en VR l'un avec STEAM VR et l'autre sur oculus 2?
Je souhaiterais jouer a Table Eleven notamment qui est d'ailleurs il semble bcp mieux sur le Quest 2 enfin c'est bien normal.
Merci.

----------


## 564.3

Pour ce que j'y ai joué en multi, et je crois qu'on s'était retrouvé via les contacts Steam.
On peut se chercher par pseudo sinon, et il y a une liste d'amis interne au jeu.
En voulant vérifier, je suis tombé sur un wiki: https://eleven-vr.fandom.com/wiki/Multiplayer

----------


## Graine

Merci.

----------


## ExPanda

> qui est d'ailleurs il semble bcp mieux sur le Quest 2 enfin c'est bien normal.


Ils ont changé quoi sur cette version ?

----------


## 564.3

> Ils ont changé quoi sur cette version ?


C'est peut-être surtout que pour les jeux sportifs du genre, ne pas avoir de fil c'est appréciable.
Au tennis de table on ne fait pas de 360° no-scope normalement (à part pour les points de bonus artistique), mais ça doit rester bien appréciable dans la liberté de mouvement, genre reculer rapidement après une montée au filet sans se casser la gueule sur le cable.

----------


## ExPanda

Ah oui ce côté-là doit être plus sympa effectivement.

----------


## Graine

Je trouve les contrôleurs beaucoup plus précis aussi.(j'ai aussi lenovo explorer pas tip top un gouffre avec l'oculus)

----------


## ExPanda

Par contre ça, ça dépent du casque PC.
Même si ça s'est bien amélioré, je doute que de l'inside-out fasse mieux qu'un système avec bases.

----------


## 564.3

J'attendais Bonelab pour Noël, bah finalement je sais ce que je ferais le WE prochain  ::ninja:: 




Evanaelio doit être comme un fou.

Edit: une vidéo où le lead dev présente les mécanismes dans la zone de départ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C55zPYtUflw
Edit2: leur système d'avatar a l'air d'avoir un mapping bien foutu, par contre ça m'étonne qu'ils n'aient pas revu la position de la main avant sur les fusils.

----------


## herve

Salut 

Moi ce qui me fait peur avec ce jeux c'est la configuration recommander et sa a l'air moins fou graphiquement que half lif Alyx.

Recommended:
Requires a 64-bit processor and operating system
OS: Windows 10
Processor: Intel i7 9700k or greater, 3.6 ghz+
Memory: 16 GB RAM
Graphics: GTX 2070+
DirectX: Version 11
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Storage: 20 GB available space
Sound Card: -
Additional Notes: CPU performance required for physics calculations! SSD Required, 32GB Windows Virtual Memory Cache

----------


## 564.3

Mouais ils ont tartiné large pour le recommandé, sur la page Steam « _We recommand a 2070/2060super/1080ti or greater so you can have headroom to play with. Any GPU that ran Boneworks well should be great_ ».
Surtout que le jeu tourne sur Quest 2, ils l'ont pas mal optimisé normalement. Après je suppose qu'on n'aura pas des réglages aussi bas dispo sur PC.

Les specs sur Steam en version synthétique, ils ont quand même monté un peu par rapport à Boneworks.
Peut-être aussi parce que Bonelab est conçu pour être moddable à fond, ils vaut mieux avoir de la marge pour les caisses de perso d'animés plus complexes que Paris en photogrammétrie dans MSFS qui sortiront dans la foulée  ::ninja:: 

Boneworks https://store.steampowered.com/app/823500/BONEWORKS/
Minimum: quad-core 3.0ghz+, 8 GB RAM, GTX 1060 / 970
Recommended: Intel i7 7700k or greater 3.3ghz+, 16 GB RAM, GTX 1080 / 2060super

Bonelabs https://store.steampowered.com/app/1592190/BONELAB/
Minimum: Intel i5 7600 3.5ghz+, 8 GB RAM, GTX 1070 / 1660TI (6GB VRAM)
Recommended: Intel i7 9700k or greater 3.6 ghz+, 16 GB RAM, 2070/2060super/1080ti or greater

----------


## nodulle

> Salut 
> 
> Moi ce qui me fait peur avec ce jeux c'est la configuration recommander et sa a l'air *moins fou graphiquement que half lif Alyx*.


En VR tout est moins fou que Alyx.  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

> En VR tout est moins fou que Alyx.


Malheureusement assez vrai.
Je dis "malheureusement" parce qu'il a quand même plus de deux ans maintenant, et on n'a pas grand chose d'aussi ambitieux depuis.

En jeu qui envoie graphiquement en VR il y a les deux Red Matter. Zéro action dans le premier et pas tant que ça dans le second, mais la technique est top.

----------


## 564.3

Pour Alyx c'est un tout qui est bien réussi et avec un budget démentiel pour de la VR. Comme si quelqu'un faisait un AAA exclusif Linux ou OSX. La VR se trouve entre les deux dans les stats Steam.
HL: Alyx c'est 80 personnes pendant 4 ans. Bonelab c'est 20 personnes pendant 2-3 ans (je sais pas trop quand l'équipe a grossi). Et probablement énormément plus de partenaires externes pour Alyx.

Sinon pour les recommandations de beaux jeux récents en VR:

Kayak VR: Mirage avait fait pas mal de bruit avec sa photogrammétrie plutôt bien peaufinée.
J'y joue régulièrement en me rapprochant des médailles d'or, mais toujours des sessions courtes quand j'ai prévu d'en faire une sportive avec douche dans la foulée. Ceux qui n'ont pas envie de challenge on du y jouer 1-2h le temps de visiter et voilà.

Green Hell VR envoie quand même pas mal au niveau visuel et ambiance. Ce n'est pas non plus un jeu que tout le monde appréciera, assez violent au début, et quand on commence à connaitre les mécaniques semblent un peu grosses (comme sur écran). Le portage a quelques défauts d'ergonomie mais fait bien le taf. J'aimerais bien pouvoir régler la façon de sélectionner/prendre les objets par exemple.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Malheureusement assez vrai.
> Je dis "malheureusement" parce qu'il a quand même plus de deux ans maintenant, et on n'a pas grand chose d'aussi ambitieux depuis.
> 
> En jeu qui envoie graphiquement en VR il y a les deux Red Matter. Zéro action dans le premier et pas tant que ça dans le second, mais la technique est top.


Tu oublies les Lone Echo.

----------


## ExPanda

Effectivement, je pensais à Red Matter 2 car il vient de sortir, Lone Echo 2 a déjà presque un an.
D'ailleurs je l'ai toujours pas terminé.  ::ninja::  Ils l'ont patché ou il y a toujours le problème des textures low-res ? Ca faisait un peu tache dans un jeu comme ça.

Tiens 1664.3 parle de photogrammétrie, ça me fait penser que j'ai pas relancé The Vanishing Of Ethan Carter VR. Il avait une sacrée gueule à l'époque, mais la version VR n'a jamais voulu marcher.

----------


## 564.3

Ah bizarre, tu peux ptet retenter ouais. Je l'ai fait l'année dernière et je crois, pour moi ça marchait bien à part quelques bugs non bloquants.
Dans les autres portages VR avec des assets de qualité, même si c'est au pad, j'avais bien aimé le travail sur le rendu et l'ambiance de Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. Il y avait une sorte de problème d'échelle mais ça ne gène pas vraiment vu qu'on est à la 3e personne.

----------


## ExPanda

Ok je note, à (re)tester.  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Le dernier jeu à meme a un mod VR aussi
https://old.reddit.com/r/virtualreal...ay_like_youre/

Pas de photogrammétrie ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

De fait, avec le recul, les """vrais""" jeux VR ne me donnent plus envie. Les trucs comme Kayak VR,ou les FPS trop compliqué. Au final, ca me fait penser à cette époque maudite des jeux en FMV. On avait une techno très class et moderne, et on s'en est servi un peu n'importe comment et ca a donné beaucoup de trucs merdiques ou trop ambitieux. Au final, les jeux VR auquel je joue le plus, sont les jeux VR simples (genre Beat Saber, Pistol Whip,...), les adaptations VR de jeux flat (HL2:VR, no man sky, elite, les simu de bagnole,...) et les jeux VR adaptés de concept flat (bah genre Pavlov quoi, c'est Counter Strike en VR, rien de plus, rien de moins)

Pavlov, c'est l'exemple typique de ce qui doit marcher en VR. Si tu cherches à faire un peu plus, tu tombes sur Onward. Qui en fait un poil trop pour que j'y retourne régulièrement dessus.

Dès que ca devient trop complexe, je trouve ca raté. *Boneworks* je n'ai jamais accroché (mais je vais donner sa chance à *Bonelabs*)


C'est pour ca, que toute l'excitation autour du modding VR me motive énormément. Ce week-end, j'ai testé *Deep Rock Galactic* en VR. Et ca marche, c'est simple, c'est immersif. Visuellement c'est parfait. Et surtout la VR apporte des trucs tout con, comme le fait de devoir "lancer" physiquement les flares pour s'éclairer. Pas besoin d'un inventaire compliqué, ou d'un système de recharge d'arme à la con. C'est simple et ca marche.

Et tous les jeux flat adaptés en VR, je leur trouve de sacré qualités. Pas besoin de grigri supplémentaire.

Un bon exemple qui ira dans mon sens vous verrez : l'adaptation VR de Horizon machin truc en VR. Ca va donner un jeu sympa, mais sûrement trop court et balisé. Tout le contraire de son modèle.

----------


## Maalak

> Tiens 1664.3


C'est un cousin bourré de 564.3 ?  ::P:

----------


## ExPanda

Exactement.




> De fait, avec le recul, les """vrais""" jeux VR ne me donnent plus envie.


Pour moi c'est par période, comme tout type de jeu en fait.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais pareil, sur écran je jouais déjà principalement à des petits indés à gameplay, gestion (où je reste principalement sur écran), simu et un gros AAA de temps en temps.

Par contre Kayak VR, difficile de faire plus simple, y a même pas besoin de bouton hors des menus. Mais faut un peu s'entrainer pour prendre le coup de main et être efficace.
L'autre jeu que j'aime bien dans le genre c'est Mount Wingsuit 2. Visuellement c'est pas dingue, mais ça fait le taf. Surtout les controles et les feedbacks sont super bien foutus, pour moi c'est le plus important en VR.

Je vois pas de différence fondamentale entre Pavlov et Onward, c'est quasi le même gameplay (en plus lent pour le second) et une bonne partie des modes de jeu se recoupent.
Bon faut dire que j'ai quasi une 100e d'heures sur H3VR à coté, où ça rigole moins sur les manipulations du matos.
Les jeux vachement arcade du genre Serious Sam 3 VR ou Arizona Sunshine,  ça passe aussi. Dans le premier cas ça passe mieux parce qu'il faut gérer des vagues complexes, dans le 2e quand même moins bien parce que c'était moins nécessaire de simplifier les manipulations. Je trouve que ça dessert l'aspect survie. À l'opposé il y a Into The Radius où on remplit les chargeurs balle par balle et astique son fusil. Enfin ça fait partie du trip, comme dans Green Hell VR où faut fabriquer chaque flèche et aller les récupérer dans les fourrés / animaux (quand ils se barrent pas avec une flèche dans le cul, j'en ai perdu pas mal comme ça…).

Deep Rock Galactic j'avais essayé sur écran mais j'ai pas accroché, faudrait ptet que je retente.

----------


## Skyounet1664

Hier j'ai acheté Shooty fruity sur Steam à 6€. C'est un jeu de pan pan assez marrant. La subtilité du titre est que vous devez scanner des articles à une caisse et en même temps repousser des vagues d'ennemis.
Les parties sont assez courtes et c'est bien assez long car assez fatiguant! Pour débloquer les armes les plus puissantes il faut atteindre des paliers d'objets scannés.
Concon mais sympa.

----------


## Myron

> Ah c'est cool, du coup ça se passe plutôt bien je suppose.
> Blague à part, ce sera aussi un god game, ou tu tentes un autre genre ? Enfin si tu peux en parler bien sur.


Ça sera un peu similaire mais aussi assez different. 
Je vais plutôt essayer de réimaginer Dungeon Keeper pour celui-ci mais avec quelques twists interessants et un style visuel très particulier.

----------


## 564.3

Ah oui effectivement, je vois bien le lien. Bonne idée en tous cas, j'ai hâte d'essayer ça.

----------


## Jefiban

Alors moi c'est complètement l'inverse. Je ne joue qu'aux "vrais" jeux VR, j'ai beaucoup de mal avec les portages et mod. Le seul portage auquel je joue est Elite Dangerous, les autres je ne peux pas. 

Et je ne jouais plus qu'à des petits jeux ou des indé avant de tomber dans la VR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Alors, ça donne quoi Bonelab ?
Je l'ai pris, mais je n'y jouerai pas avant mi-octobre.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Alors, ça donne quoi Bonelab ?
> Je l'ai pris, mais je n'y jouerai pas avant mi-octobre.


J'attends de voir des retours, car Boneworks m'avait vraiment trop fait chier : physique trop présente, body awareness chelou, univers malaisant

Et j'ai l'impression que c'est exactement pareil pour celui la

----------


## herve

Salut

C'est exactement pareil que boneworks , moi j'appelle sa la physique "chewing gum".

Et je trouve que le feeling des armes est moins bon que boneworks.

En tous cas ils on bien vendu le trailer , je vais pas spoiler mais un casse tête  pour commencé l'histoire (et encore histoire c'est un grand mot) il vont perdre du monde.

Sinon si vous passez outres ces défauts sa ce joue quand même pas mal , il y a même  un clin d'œil a brazil.

----------


## R3dF0x

Comment est-ce possible de moins biens faire que le premier !!?! Quand tu as la bonne recette, tu la gardes et/ou tu l'améliores !

----------


## Nortifer

Facile : Tu te méprends ce qui marchait

C'est assez facile d'identifier pourquoi ton jeu ne marche pas, mais l'inverse est beaucoup plus dur.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai vu une histoire à propos du mini-jeu pour commencer l'histoire, ça gueule sur Reddit à ce sujet et ce sera probablement patché rapidement.

Quelqu'un a fait un post plutôt pas mal parce qu'il est déçu qu'ils aient de nouveau raté des trucs évidents en ayant la tête dans le guidon. Ça manque toujours de playtest externe leurs jeux, même si c'est patché ensuite ça gache le potentiel de démarrage.
Dans le genre Boneworks avait notamment le problème des points de sauvegarde. Les devs torchaient les niveaux en 10min sans se presser et n'ont pas pensé qu'il y en a qui allaient y passer plus d'une heure, en se faisant engueuler et rater le début du diner parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas sauvegarder.

----------


## salakis

> Et je trouve que le feeling des armes est moins bon que boneworks.


Apres H3VR, difficile de revenir sur d'autres jeux niveau feeling des armes de toute facon.

----------


## 564.3

D'ailleurs le dev de H3VR continue de bosser sur ses outils in-game pour créer des scènes/scénarios scriptés. Il fait du boulot super classe, j'ai hate de faire joujou avec tout ça…
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPaW65ytftQ&t=179s

Pour les autres, voir les vidéos autours de juin, par exemple:
- les systèmes qui génèrent/utilisent des signaux https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHwa2hoYOy0
- la gestion des bots et événements spatiaux https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNqXsA3cG24

Quand le set complet et opérationnel sortira en 2023, ça va être assez dingue.

Ça me fait penser aux systèmes des "jeux" musicaux avec des outils qu'on peut assembler comme on veut, qui ont aussi des UI super classes:
- SoundStage VR, le premier du genre, le dev est parti bosser chez Google et a tout rendu open source https://www.youtube.com/c/SoundStageVR https://github.com/googlearchive/soundstagevr (fork pour faire un build Linux https://github.com/ChristophHaag/soundstagevr) mais j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas de communauté pour continuer à faire évoluer l'application
- EXA: The Infinite Instrument, un autre bien complet et multijoueur https://store.steampowered.com/app/6...te_Instrument/

----------


## 564.3

Je ne sais pas si ça intéressera grand monde, mais la version 1.24 de SteamVR est passée dans la branche stable.
https://store.steampowered.com/news/...03239546637211
La grosse modif est leur gestion du remapping des inputs qui était pétée pour les jeux OpenXR. J'étais passé sur la branche beta pour pouvoir l'utiliser, notamment pour Bonelab.


En parlant de Bonelab, la sortie du jeu ne se passe pas super.
Ceux qui n'avaient pas suivi les infos du studios sont déçus qu'il soit plus court et moins novateur que Boneworks, et plutôt orienté sandbox et modding.
Il y aurait pas mal de détails à revoir, dans l'ergonomie, l'approche du jeu, mais surtout des bugs techniques.

J'ai commencé à y jouer quelques heures, mais là j'ai eu 2 crashs, un de SteamVR et le 2e du jeu. Je ne sais pas quelle est la cause, mais le reste marche bien.
Sinon les défauts que j'aimerais voir corriger:
- le controle des sauts déconne un peu chez moi (mon perso reste accroupi parfois, ou j'ai raté quelque chose)
- la posture de la main avant sur les fusils est bizarre et a tendance à se "décoller" de façon étonnante selon l'orientation de la manette (pas très grave)
- revoir le mapping de l'index avec les controleurs de Valve, qu'il se "pose" quand on touche le trigger plutôt que quand on l'enfonce
Pour l'instant je m'amuse bien quand même, et ils ont toujours eu un bon suivi de leurs jeux. Donc je vais attendre quelques patchs avant de continuer, c'est pas comme si j'avais rien à coté  ::ninja:: 


Tant que j'y suis, pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi un mod VR pour Half-Life sortira sur Steam le 19 octobre.  Il y a encore du taf, même si le plus gros a l'air ok.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...lfLife_VR_Mod/
Dommage que ça ne soit pas pour le remake Black Mesa plutôt.

----------


## Jefiban

Bonelabs est très bon pour ma part. Alors c'est clair c'est du boneworks ni plus ni moins. Ceux qui n'ont pas aimé le 1er n'aimeront pas celui ci et je suppose que si j'avais retourné le premier de fond en comble, celui ci me laisserai sur ma faim avec l’impression de rejouer à la même chose.
Bref pas de surprise, vous achetez Boneworks 1.5 avec tout ce qu'il a de bizarre et fun.

----------


## herve

Salut 

J'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique le fun du niveau de la lune de Bonelab ou du passage en kart ?

----------


## Darth

Y'en a pas.

----------


## 564.3

Darth on sait que t'as à peine testé Boneworks et pas lancé Bonelabs, on ne nous la fait pas  ::P: 

Sinon j'en suis pas arrivé là dans Bonelabs, vais attendre les patchs…

----------


## Darth

Suffit de regarder un peu les tests pour se faire une idée. Comme d'hab c'est un jeu foutraque sans cohérence qui compte sur la commu pour faire des maps.

----------


## Nibher

Si j'ai bien suivi c'est demain qu'on sait si on achète le Meta Pro ou pas, non ?

----------


## 564.3

> Si j'ai bien suivi c'est demain qu'on sait si on achète le Meta Pro ou pas, non ?


Ce serait étonnant que grand monde en achète par ici, mais ouais on va suivre ça dans la section matos https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/119137
Il y aura probablement des annonces logicielles aussi, peut-être des nouvelles de certains projets de jeux. Mais ça risque d'être plutôt orienté pro/entreprises et technos du futur (qui ont pour certaines déjà quelques années chez HTC/Varjo, mais bon…).
Enfin on verra, j'en attend pas grand chose sauf si les journalistes ont pu tester le matos en détail ces dernières semaines et peuvent nous poster des retours détaillés.
J'espère plus d'infos sur le Quest 3 qui commence à leaker de partout, mais c'est pas gagné.

----------


## R3dF0x

Moi c'est le *Pico 4* qui me fait de l'oeil ... vraiment intéressant !

----------


## DenizAsker

Salut,
Meta vient d'envoyer une mise à jour de ses conditions d'utilisation.
Apparemment, le Quest Pro intègre un suivi des yeux et des expressions sociales pour rendre notre avatar virtuel plus vivant dans les intéractions avec d'autres.
Il n'est par contre pas précisé si le suivi des yeux sera utilisé pour améliorer le rendu visuel là où on regarde...
A+

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Salut,
> Meta vient d'envoyer une mise à jour de ses conditions d'utilisation.
> Apparemment, le Quest Pro intègre un suivi des yeux et des expressions sociales pour rendre notre avatar virtuel plus vivant dans les intéractions avec d'autres.
> Il n'est par contre pas précisé si le suivi des yeux sera utilisé pour améliorer le rendu visuel là où on regarde...
> A+


Le suivi des yeux ne sera absolument pas utilisé pour voir si on regarde des pubs en plus (et si les pubs nous gonflent ou pas)
Je pense pas qu'on aurait pu trouver pire boite pour racheter Oculus en fait.

----------


## 564.3

> Il n'est par contre pas précisé si le suivi des yeux sera utilisé pour améliorer le rendu visuel là où on regarde...


Ils peuvent le faire, mais d'après leurs tests ça n'en vaut pas la chandelle sur du matos mobile
http://uploadvr.com/quest-pro-xr-plu...ted-rendering/

Enfin comme pour le PSVR2, où ça a l'air plus pertinent avec une PS5 derrière, je suis curieux des tests détaillés qu'on aura sur le sujet.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le suivi des yeux ne sera absolument pas utilisé pour voir si on regarde des pubs en plus (et si les pubs nous gonflent ou pas)
> Je pense pas qu'on aurait pu trouver pire boite pour racheter Oculus en fait.


Par défaut ils doivent utiliser l'orientation du casque, et c'est déjà pas mal. Mais ils ont pas mal cloisonné les choses a priori pour la VR.
Sinon ils se font pas mal taper sur les doigts coté Facebook ces derniers temps, avec leurs réponses à la con du genre "on ne sait pas trop ce qu'on fait avec les données personnelles des utilisateurs, c'est dans un gros dépot ouvert (en interne)".
Ça devrait s'améliorer d'ici à ce qu'un Quest avec suivi du regard sorte. D'après les leaks le Quest 3 n'a pas l'air d'en proposer.

----------


## Vyse

Visuellement c'est pas mal du tout pour du Quest 2.
J'espère qu'il y a aura un portage sur PSVR2 car avec les fonctionnalités de eye tracking cela renforcerait d'autant plus l'immersion d'être Iron Man.  ::wub::

----------


## Lady Gheduk

Question idiote :  A quoi vois tu que c'est pas mal pour du Quest 2 ?

J'imagine que ce que l'on voit dans la vidéo est la projection sur un écran plat, ce qui a le mérite de faire passer des vessies pour des lanternes.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En dehors des contrôles plus libres du Quest vs celle du PSVR, le jeu est visuellement identique voir peut être un petit choua moins bon que la version PSVR.
Après, le jeu en lui même est finalement assez bof. Je ne l'ai toujours pas finit. Par contre, y jouer avec le Woojer Vest Edge, c'est juste extra pour l'immersion. On sent tellement bien les réacteurs et les turbulences.

----------


## R3dF0x

> Question idiote :  A quoi vois tu que c'est pas mal pour du Quest 2 ?
> 
> J'imagine que ce que l'on voit dans la vidéo est la projection sur un écran plat, ce qui a le mérite de faire passer des vessies pour des lanternes.


Pas faux !

----------


## ExPanda

Par contre ça vient du Quest ou de la projection l'impression de tourner à 20fps ?

----------


## vectra

Hop! 
Un nouveau petit bundle de chez Fanatical.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/pick-an...own-elite-vr-3

3 titres à 5€ par exemple, avec quelques bons jeux parmi les 20 proposés.

----------


## 564.3

Arf, ils font fort chez Interpol…

https://www.interpol.int/fr/Actualit...lice-Metaverse




Du rêve en barre pour les gamers, ils savent s'amuser chez Interpol (mais faut rester avec son avatar en tailleur):



La scène de Papers Please, j'attendais à tout moment que ça parte en fusillade façon Pavlov… je suis un peu resté sur ma faim  ::ninja:: 



Tant que j'y suis, des news de Blade & Sorcery que j'ai posté dans le fil dédié.




> Un post sur leur roadmap actuelle: https://store.steampowered.com/news/...34200219492340
> 
> Pas de dates, et ils ne révèlent pas tout encore.
> 
> Update 12
> 
> Nouvelles fonctions:
> - nage gérée par la physique (à la main, à la rame, etc), et les futurs niveaux auront des sections immergées
> - objets destructibles (vases, chaises, etc)
> ...

----------


## 564.3

En parlant de métavers, UploadVR a fait une sélection de créations type horreur dans VRChat. Il y en a qui ont l'air d'avoir fait du bon boulot, et même si le moteur n'est pas génial, pour un jeu d'aventure/puzzle ça va. Ça me donne presque envie de réessayer…
https://uploadvr.com/vrchat-spooky-worlds-2022/

----------


## 564.3

Tiens, un autre genre d'expérience d'horreur, mais moins spooky: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...ives_Paradise/
Via https://old.reddit.com/r/virtualreal...on_in_virtual/
Ça marchera mieux avec des casques HDR qui sont à la limite de cramer la rétine  :B):

----------


## DenizAsker

Salut,
Je relaie un bon plan VR proposé par Baalim :

pleXus est offert par Meta pour le Rift.

Je ne sais par contre pas si ce jeu vaut le coup...

A+

----------


## Maalak

Sinon, il y a -40% sur Puzzling Places pour Quest jusqu'au 01/11, ce qui le met à 9€. En bonus (pour tout le monde) vient aussi un puzzle gratuit basé sur Halloween.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Et *After The Fall* qui passe sous les 20€ pour la première fois (il me semble)

----------


## 564.3

Il y a eu quelques annonces de jeux PSVR2 https://www.roadtovr.com/psvr-2-games-2023-launch/

Parmi ceux qui ne sont pas des ports de jeux VR existant:
- *The Dark Pictures: Switchback VR*: un rail shooter genre train fantome… mouais même si la production a l'air de bonne qualité https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HniskV3aJ7o
- *Crossfire: Sierra Squad*: un FPS dans l'univers Crossfire (connais pas), avec du coop jusqu'à 4. Faut voir le gameplay et ce que donne la campagne, si c'est pas juste du show méga scripté plein la tronche-merci-au revoir. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUFdhak4p3k
- *The Light Brigade*: un roguelite FPS + magie avec un design épuré. Peut-être intéressant. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJJFXw5KNao
- *Hello Neighbor: Search and Rescue*: un nouveau jeu dans l'univers d'Hello Neighbor (pas joué), à voir mais c'est celui qui m'intéresserait le plus. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ-IfxLXjAg

On verra s'ils sortent ça sur PC aussi, genre en 2024.

Et le PSVR2 coutera 600€ pour le kit de base et 650€ avec Horizon, précommande le 15 novembre et sortie le 22 février. 
On en parle dans le topic matos plutôt https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13983653

----------


## ExPanda

Mais mais mais... Après sa période d'exclue, MOSS livre 2 est sorti sur Steam il y a deux semaines et personne ne me l'a rappelé ?!  :Vibre: 



Bon ben ce weekend je repars à l'aventure avec Quill ! J'espère juste qu'il est plus long que le premier...
Edit : Tiens si on a déjà le premier il vaut mieux prendre le pack avec les deux que le tome 2 tout seul. Bon c'est 3€ de différence mais c'est toujours ça de pris.  ::ninja:: 

Edit 2 : Après avoir fait environ deux chapitres, le jeu est toujours aussi sympa. Globalement c'est la même chose avec quelques petits ajouts de gameplay. Perso ça me va, c'est ce que j'attendais pour le moment. J'espère qu'il sera plus long et aura une vraie fin ce coup-ci.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais il est sorti discrétos sur PC, mais a fait les gros titres de tous les sites VR. Je l'ai seulement wishlisté pour l'instant.

*Hello Neighbor: Search and Rescue* qui m'avait tapé dans l'œil lors du show Sony sort direct partout le 22 février 2023.
Page Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/2...ch_and_Rescue/




Et le jeu *Stranger Things* sort aussi partout à l'hivers 2023. On a le temps de voir venir. Connais pas la série mais ça peut être pas mal.
https://www.roadtovr.com/stranger-th...-steam-psvr-2/

----------


## Maalak

> Mais mais mais... Après sa période d'exclue, MOSS livre 2 est sorti sur Steam il y a deux semaines et personne ne me l'a rappelé ?! 
> 
> https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s...670/header.jpg
> 
> Bon ben ce weekend je repars à l'aventure avec Quill ! J'espère juste qu'il est plus long que le premier...
> Edit : Tiens si on a déjà le premier il vaut mieux prendre le pack avec les deux que le tome 2 tout seul. Bon c'est 3€ de différence mais c'est toujours ça de pris. 
> 
> Edit 2 : Après avoir fait environ deux chapitres, le jeu est toujours aussi sympa. Globalement c'est la même chose avec quelques petits ajouts de gameplay. Perso ça me va, c'est ce que j'attendais pour le moment. J'espère qu'il sera plus long et aura une vraie fin ce coup-ci.


Ouais, je serais curieux de savoir pour la fin, ou si c'est juste un épisode de transition en attendant un 3, un 4 ou je ne sais combien ensuite.

----------


## malmoutt3

Je ne sais pas si c'est ici que je dois poster mais pistol whip est à 16e au lieu de 29e sur Oculus store jusqu'à demain soir.

----------


## ThermoO

Arg dommage trop tard  ::'(:

----------


## Silver

Sortie d'Among Us VR :
https://twitter.com/AmongUsVR/status...67114528460822

----------


## Zapp le Grand

10€ pour jouer à un jeu qui en vaut trois (voir zero sur mobile) avec une base de joueurs qui va faire que le jeu est de toutes facons mort-né, j'ai envie de dire que c'est au mieux TRES entouthiaste

----------


## 564.3

Dans l’émission CPC ils avaient l'air de dire que ça sera jouable sur écran aussi, et que le changement de perspective pourrait être intéressant même dans ce contexte. Je ne sais pas où ils ont vu ça, mais dans ce cas ce serait probablement cross play façon VR-Chat.
Edit: je crois que c'était fumé, via un commentaire du chat Twitch

----------


## hommedumatch

Une vidéo avec des spéculations techniques pour ceux que cela intéresse.

----------


## 564.3

Mouais c'est surtout des détails, mais merci j'ai tendance à zapper son channel à part quand il y a un gros truc.

En résumé l'équipe R&D de Valve bosse sur des protos avec de super écrans, du genre micro AMOLED 4k x 4k HDR10 VRR. Cool, en espérant qu'on ait du matos de ce genre en standard dans quelques années.
Et plus de réglage de l'orientation des écrans. Peut-être pour faciliter l'expérimentation de leur coté surtout. Même si ça arrive jusqu'au usagers, c'est de l'optimisation pour gratter un peu de FOV selon sa physionomie. Toujours bon à prendre, si ça flingue pas le cout et durée de vie avec une mécanique complexe.
Il y a quelques trucs coté soft aussi, genre de l'anti-aliasing sub-pixel et quelques évolutions de l'overlay SteamVR.

Je suis plus curieux de sa prochaine vidéo sur le casque d'HTC, mais il l'a nommé Focus 3 pour consommateurs donc ça m'intéresse moins d'un coup, ça risque d'être un concurrent du Pico Neo 4 et Quest 3. J'aurais préféré un Flow 2.

----------


## R3dF0x

Merci pour le résumé ! <ThumbsUp>

----------


## 564.3

> *The Light Brigade*: un roguelite FPS + magie avec un design épuré. Peut-être intéressant. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJJFXw5KNao


Bon bah celui là aussi sort direct partout en fait. Je suppose que Sony garde les exclusivités qui tapent pour plus tard.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...Light_Brigade/
Q1 2023 partout, selon https://uploadvr.com/the-light-brigade-next-year/

----------


## 564.3

> Je suis plus curieux de sa prochaine vidéo sur le casque d'HTC, mais il l'a nommé Focus 3 pour consommateurs donc ça m'intéresse moins d'un coup, ça risque d'être un concurrent du Pico Neo 4 et Quest 3. J'aurais préféré un Flow 2.


J'ai fait un post à ce sujet dans la section hardware, vaut mieux en discuter là bas (lien dans l'en-tête de la citation):




> Ça y est la vidéo d'analyse des leaks concernant  le prochain casque d'HTC est sortie.
> C'est un mélange entre Vive Focus (pour la techno de tracking etc) et Flow (pour la format compact). À voir ce que ça donnera face au Pico Neo 4, et plus tard le Quest 3.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeToZz1WTdY
> 
> Je la regarderais ce soir, mais d'après les commentaires Reddit https://old.reddit.com/r/virtualreal...ed_full_video/
> 
> - sortie potentielle début 2023 à genre 800 USD
> - écrans LCD 1920x1920 120Hz
> ...

----------


## ExPanda

Ayé, terminé *Moss : Book II*.
Je confirme qu'il est un peu plus long que le premier, et qu'il y a une "vraie fin" cette fois.
C'est toujours aussi "aaawwww"  :Emo: 

Par contre, sans trop spoiler, j'ai moyennement apprécié un truc que fait le jeu à peu près à mi-parcours. J'en dis pas plus et on en reparle quand d'autres l'auront fait.

----------


## Maalak

Merci pour le retour. Je me le prendrai dès qu'il y aura une bonne promo dessus.

En parlant de promo, HB vient de sortir un nouveau bundle VR, au prix pour une fois assez intéressant.

----------


## ExPanda

Pour développer un peu plus, vu qu'hier j'ai posté vite fait :
- Le jeu est environ 50% plus long que le premier. Ça reste pas ultra long (on voudrait tellement rester  ::P:  ) mais ça va, et pour un jeu à 20€ plein tarif c'est dans la norme je dirais.
- Même s'il sera toujours possible d'imaginer une suite avec un autre livre, cette fois on a bien l'impression d'avoir conclu une histoire, on est pas sur la frustration du premier.
- Il y a quelques nouvelles mécaniques sympas côté Quill et lecteur qui diversifient les énigmes et combats. Dont un changement assez sympa même si j'ai détesté la façon de l'amener.
- Le jeu reste assez facile. La plus grosse difficulté étant celle propre aux plateformers 3D avec ce genre de vue : diriger le personnage exactement où on veut sans tomber d'un rebord parce que ce qui semblait être à droite et en fait à droite mais très légèrement en haut aussi.  ::ninja:: 

Et puis, on s'attache vraiment à cette petite souris.  :Emo:

----------


## Luthor

Merci pour ce retour, Le premier Moss était top.

----------


## ExPanda

Le second en étant une version++, il faut foncer si vous avez aimé le premier.

Pour ceux qui étaient tentés, le pack des Vader Immortal est en promo à 18€. Ca reste un cher pour une heure et demie de jeu, d'autant plus que c'est un truc fait pour le Quest donc rien de foufou. Mais c'est sympa si on aime Star Wars, et vu la politique de prix chez Oculus Meta...
Pour info ça marche bien avec ReVive. Il faut juste passer par la page du store et pas par le launcher pour pouvoir l'installer.

----------


## 564.3

Pour ceux qui ne suivent pas les news, le gros mod pas mal hypé pour HL: Alyx vient sortir: https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2881604879

----------


## bret17

> Pour ceux qui ne suivent pas les news, le gros mod pas mal hypé pour HL: Alyx vient sortir: https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2881604879
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO2Hu3NynN8


Y a des infos sur une possible VOSTFR de prévus ?

----------


## 564.3

> Y a des infos sur une possible VOSTFR de prévus ?


Pas vu passer ça, mais à part ici je traine surtout sur des sites anglophones. C'est possible que des gens se motivent pour faire le taf.
Pour l'instant il a l'air de rester quelques bugs, je crois que vais attendre un peu pour y jouer (et j'ai déjà assez de trucs en cours).

----------


## herve

Salut

J 'ai testé le mod lévitation pendant deux heures environs pas eu de bug , après il existe des "fix" déjà pour l'ia que ce déclenche pas.

Sinon c'est du tout bon (jacques) on dirait vraiment un dlc ,un régal de ce baladé dans city 17 et l'anglais est franchement pas bloquant et je suis pas une flèche en anglais.

----------


## ThermoO

Hello ,
Y a une bonne promo sur le store du Quest concernant Red matter 2 ( - 40% )
Je serai bien tenté de le prendre , l ambiance a l'air sympa mais c est plutôt sur le style de jeu qui me fait hésiter , c est beaucoup d egnimes prise de tête   ?

----------


## ExPanda

Les énigmes ne sont jamais vraiment dures, je l'ai trouvé plus simple que le premier.
Par contre contrairement au premier, il y a quelques phases d'action/shoot. Pas très dures non plus et il n'y en a pas tant que ça, mais c'est plus un jeu d'énigmes à 100%.

Le jeu est très sympa. Techniquement il est au poil sur PC, je crois que la version Quest du premier avait pas mal de gueule aussi, donc ça devrait le faire pour le 2.

----------


## ThermoO

Merci pour ton retour  :;):  je l'ai pris du coup :D
Du coup avec ce black friday en plus de celui la j'ai pris Robo recall , Pistol whip et Batman arkam Vr , ma bibliothèque de jeux Vr commence à bien se remplir  ::): 
Prochains sur la liste les Lone echo et les Moss

----------


## DenizAsker

Salut,
Perso, je me suis pris aussi quelques jeix sur Quest 2 : Red Matter 2 grâce au post de ThermoO, Onward, Contractors et Gorn...
Reste plus qu'à trouver du temps maintenant...
A+

----------


## Skyounet1664

Ca vaut quoi Gorn?

----------


## hommedumatch

> Ca vaut quoi Gorn?


Du combat "brouillon" en arêne. C'est plutôt rigolo. Il y a des boss et un boss final.
Les armes ont l'air d'être faits en caoutchouc. Mon arme préférée est la masse/hache à deux mains. Je tiens le manche et étire le bout pour ensuite le lâcher. Cela donne l'effet d'un fouet.

----------


## ExPanda

> Prochains sur la liste les Lone echo et les Moss


Je suppose que tu le sais déjà mais au cas où, attention, les Lone Echo ne sont pas des jeux Quest. Mais ils sont à faire quand même.  ::ninja:: 
Pour Moss, je ne peux que dire oui.




> Ca vaut quoi Gorn?


Ca vaut qu'il faut de la place pour y jouer sans tout péter chez soi.  ::siffle::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Ca vaut quoi Gorn?


C'est un jeu concept qui pullulait il y a 2 ans en VR. Acheté et refund dans la foulée, je m'y vois pas jouer plus d'une heure. Ca faisait illusion à l'époque, mais maintenant, tu peux te tourner vers des trucs a plus forte valeur ajoutée, avec un vrai gameplay et de la progresson (genre *Until You Fall*)

----------


## nodulle

> C'est un jeu concept qui pullulait il y a *2 ans* en VR. Acheté et refund dans la foulée, je m'y vois pas jouer plus d'une heure. Ca faisait illusion à l'époque, mais maintenant, tu peux te tourner vers des trucs a plus forte valeur ajoutée, avec un vrai gameplay et de la progresson (genre *Until You Fall*)


Il a 5 ans au moins, au début de la VR je dirais !

----------


## 564.3

Je sais pas si t'as joué à la version finale, mais dans Gorn il y a une campagne plutôt sympa. Même si ça reste du combat en arène, il y a des twists.
J'aime bien ce genre de jeu alors je ne suis peut-être pas une référence, j'ai aussi passé pas mal d'heures dans les arènes de Boneworks et Blade & Sorcery…

Récemment dans le genre je me suis fait la campagne complète de Gladius qui est sorti en version finale, mais je ne le recommanderais pas, ça reste assez pété et moins bien que les cadors du genre.
Bon je me suis bien marré quand même, suffit d'avoir plein d'armes et des NPCs à qui casser la gueule…

----------


## ThermoO

> Je suppose que tu le sais déjà mais au cas où, attention, les Lone Echo ne sont pas des jeux Quest. Mais ils sont à faire quand même.


Oui j ai vu ils sont que pour Rifts mais avec le link ou air link y a pas de souci  ::): 

Pour ceux qui sont peut être passé à côté y a en ce moment Star Wars Squadrons gratuit sur Epic.
C est pas mon style de jeu normalement  mais bon pourquoi pas en Vr  :;):

----------


## DenizAsker

Bonne remarque!
Et c'est à récupérer avant demain 17h au plus tard... un autre jeu gratuit arrive ensuite.

----------


## 564.3

https://www.roadtovr.com/gorilla-tag...st-main-store/

Ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas lancé Gorilla Tag. En voyant passer les updates occasionnelles je pensais pas que le jeu et le studio avaient autant explosé. A priori il a buzzé sur Tik Tok et autre, étant gratos ça motive à tester.
Au 8 aout 2022, 4.5M de comptes avaient lancé le jeu au moins une fois (je suppose que c'est compté comme ça dans l'annonce du dev).
Le jeu n'est que sur l'app lab, mais a déjà plus de retours utilisateurs que Beat Saber (gratos quand on achète un casque en ce moment). Il sera listé sur la boutique principale le 15 décembre.
L'annonce sur le blog de Meta dit que 15 personnes bossent sur le jeu maintenant, ça me semble énorme vu le contenu sorti, mais faudrait que je le relance. Ce sont peut-être surtout des gens payés à la tache occasionnelle, un peu comme ceux qui modélisent les armes et autres dans H3VR.
Enfin bref, ça me motive à vérifier ce qui a changé, même si j'ai pas eu l'impression de voir passer des trucs fous. J'espère que je vais pas trop superviser la garderie des gamins des autres…

----------


## 564.3

Arf, il y a quelqu'un qui essaie de faire un genre de Phasmophobia AR. Ça rend un peu bizarre son assombrissement de source vidéo, mais c'est pas mal.
Le seul défaut c'est qu'il faut une maison de ricain, dans mon studio ça rendrait pas pareil  ::ninja:: 
Et c'est pas recommandé de faire des trucs AR d'horreur chez soi, après on fait des associations négatives avec les lieux où on vie. Vaut mieux louer une barraque à la limite, mais ça commence à  faire cher les conneries. Peut-être pour des installations physiques du genre "Escape the Room", mais faut plus de place. Et la techno n'est pas encore assez mature je pense, même s'il parait que des salles du genre utilisent parfois un peu de VR (genre y a un casque à un endroit).




Et la discussion, notamment le commentaire le plus populaire "AR to ER", parce qu'effectivement c'est un coup à se casser la gueule.
https://old.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...ze_house_into/

----------


## 564.3

Via Evanaellio sur le groupe Steam CPCVR, encore un bundle https://www.humblebundle.com/games/premier-vr
Avec: After the Fall - Launch Edition, Cosmonious High, Vox Machinae, Arizona Sunshine, DOOM VFR, Cave Digger 2: Dig Harder, Bean Stalker
Ou seulement les 4 derniers.

----------


## 564.3

Bon, selon RoadToVR Hubris est beau mais pas terrible
https://www.roadtovr.com/hubris-review-steam-pc-vr/

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Arf, il y a quelqu'un qui essaie de faire un genre de Phasmophobia AR. Ça rend un peu bizarre son assombrissement de source vidéo, mais c'est pas mal.
> Le seul défaut c'est qu'il faut une maison de ricain, dans mon studio ça rendrait pas pareil 
> Et c'est pas recommandé de faire des trucs AR d'horreur chez soi, après on fait des associations négatives avec les lieux où on vie. Vaut mieux louer une barraque à la limite, mais ça commence à  faire cher les conneries. Peut-être pour des installations physiques du genre "Escape the Room", mais faut plus de place. Et la techno n'est pas encore assez mature je pense, même s'il parait que des salles du genre utilisent parfois un peu de VR (genre y a un casque à un endroit).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KWgQ6STdh8
> 
> Et la discussion, notamment le commentaire le plus populaire "AR to ER", parce qu'effectivement c'est un coup à se casser la gueule.
> https://old.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...ze_house_into/


J'imagine même pas le temps qu'il a fallu pour scanner toute la maison correctement.

----------


## 564.3

Liste des annonces du show UploadVR: https://uploadvr.com/everything-anno...e-winter-2022/

Quelques trucs sympa, certains seulement teasé du genre le jeu officiel Attack on Titan, des patchs, DLC (celui pour Ragnarock "Nuclear Blast" que je prendrais clairement) ou le support workshop Steam pour H3VR (pour le système de setup de salle et scripting "in VR" en cours de dev).

Enfin la campagne solo pour Stride, même si je n'en attends pas grand chose ça devrait être cool à faire, pour changer de la routine




Et surtout ce qui m'a mis limite debout, *Red Flowers* un mixe entre Stride et la lame de Against. À voir ce que ça donnera en pratique mais ça a l'air cool.

----------


## Kaede

Dites, c'est censé être vraiment difficile en "challenging" (2eme mode de difficulté sur 3), *Until you Fall* ?
Il se passe assez peu de temps entre les signaux de garde et les frappe ennemies. Et très souvent je les loupe. Soit je bourrine trop (quand l'écran est en mouvement et chargé on voit moins bien les signaux), soit je dois être vraiment mauvais  ::'(:  Ou alors il y a un truc en + (l'animation des ennemis serait une aide supplémentaire ? Par exemple).
J'hésite à passer dans le premier mode de difficulté, mais ça fait mal à l'amour propre.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'est difficile, même quand t'auras le timing et les bons réflexes, par la suite ça va être la foire avec pas mal de trucs qui se passent en même temps.
C'est pas mal de commencer par le premier mode de difficulté.

Dans le genre bordel de multi-tasking, ces derniers temps je joue à Beers and Boomerangs
C'est plutôt marrant mais le jeu est peut-être un peu cher, même s'il y a une campagne avec des challenges variés et boss, qui m'a pris genre 3h (assistance faible et difficulté normale, y avait pas le choix au début).
Après ça reste un jeu d'arcade sympa avec un bon gameplay, à voir s'ils ajoutent du contenu.

----------


## vectra

> Et surtout ce qui m'a mis limite debout, *Red Flowers* un mixe entre Stride et la lame de Against. À voir ce que ça donnera en pratique mais ça a l'air cool.


J'aurais surtout pensé à Sairento en fait.

----------


## 564.3

> J'aurais surtout pensé à Sairento en fait.


Ouais ça y fait penser aussi vu l'univers et le jeu aérien, mais le gameplay devrait être plus proche de Stride vu que c'est le même studio et que c'est leur jeu qui marche le mieux.
Avec une épée au lieu d'un flingue, et quelques mécanismes en plus du genre le sorte de dash quand on est à portée.

----------


## vectra

Y'a épées et flingues chez Sairento, le roi du genre.

----------


## 564.3

C'est pas vraiment le même genre en fait, là c'est plutôt un runner / du parkour (enfin j'espère, si c'est comme Stride), alors que Sairento est plutôt un beat/shoot-em-all.
Dans le premier faut faire des enchaînements de cascades précises avec le bon timing pour améliorer un chrono, dans l'autre ça sert à éviter les coups ou avoir une position favorable dans une arène à vider.

----------


## 564.3

Tiens j'avais pas suivi que Saints & Sinners: Chapter 2 était déjà sorti sur Quest.
Pour une fois c'est eux qui font beta-testeur, et on jouera peinard à une version peaufinée en février  ::ninja::  (bon ils peuvent foirer des trucs spécifiques au PC)
https://uploadvr.com/saints-sinners-chapter-2-patch/

----------


## 564.3

Bon y a pas de topic dédié à ce jeu, faudrait ptet que je le fasse du haut de mes 60h de jeu, mais le pack Nuclear Blast est sorti
https://store.steampowered.com/bundl...ar_Blast_RAID/

- Battle Beast - "Eye of the Storm" - [04:26] - Difficulty 3/5/7
- Beast In Black - "One Night in Tokyo" - [03:07] - Difficulty 2/7/9
- Eluveitie - "Ambiramus" - [02:53] - Difficulty 2/4/8
- Epica - "Abyss of Time - Countdown to Singularity" - [05:20] - Difficulty 3/6/9
- Equilibrium - "Revolution" - [04:16] - Difficulty 4/7/9
- Equilibrium - "Rise Again" - [03:51] - Difficulty 4/6/8
- Korpiklaani - "Vodka" - [02:59] - Difficulty 2/5/7 (déjà fan en custom  :;): )
- Korpiklaani - "A Man with a Plan" - [02:59] - Difficulty 3/5/9
- Symphony X - "Nevermore" - [05:30] - Difficulty 3/7/10

----------


## Clad

Tiens une petite astuce qui a vachement bien marché sur moi:

Quand je fais de la VR, j'ai toujours au bout d'une grosse heure ou deux mal à un oeil (le gauche, toujours), et quand ça arrive je peux pas dire "encore 5mn pour finir le truc en cours" (ou alors juste vraiment 5mn), parce que même si je peux jouer relativement longtemps avant que ça n'arrive, dés que ça commence ça se met à empirer assez vite. C'est une douleur musculaire comme si mon oeil forçait à un angle pas naturel.

Aussitôt que j'enlève le casque, le soulagement est immédiat. En quelques secondes je peux passer de "super mal" à "comme si il s'était jamais rien passé".

Dans un premier temps j'avais lié ça à un casque un peu trop déporté sur le côté. J'avais remarqué que plus la douleur venait vite et forte, plus les traces du casque après coup étaient de traviole sur mon front en me regardant dans le miroir. Mais ça m'avançait pas beaucoup: même en le sachant, j'arrivais pas à ajuster mon casque plus droit à l'aveugle. Et je vais pas demander à quelqu'un de m'ajuster le casque à chaque fois.

Bon ben finalement j'ai trouvé le truc:

Le jour où j'ai eu le casque, j'ai serré à mort la lanière supérieure pour que ça se solidarise à mon crane le mieux possible. J'ai relâché un bon centimètre et ça tient tout aussi bien. Quant aux lanières latérales, en plus d'être foutu de traviole je n'avais pas mis la même longueur de chaque côté, d'où le déséquilibre. Pareil: en plus de les rééquilibrer j'ai lâché un peu de mou.

Du coup je sais pas si c'est parce qu'il est plus droit (j'ai plus de grosse lignes rouges marquées au visage pour comparer maintenant) ou si c'est parce que j'ai tout simplement moins de pression, mais le problème n'est plus réapparu depuis une quinzaine de jour que j'ai réajusté les lanières. J'ai pas fait de session hyper longue non plus, mais au moins maintenant je m'arrête par manque de temps libre et non par impossibilité physique.

----------


## Luthor

Hello ! Tu parles de quel modèle de casque ?

Pour ma part avec le Quest 2 ca va. Cependant j'ai des jours où je ne supporte pas très longtemps son port, et d'autres où j epeux jouer plusieurs heures sans souci. 

Mais globalement, et malgrè l'achat de l'option quui permet d'améliorer le confort, je trouve le casque un peu inconfortable.

----------


## Clad

J'ai un DK2, un poil plus lourd que la plupart des casques qui ont suivi mais le système de lanière semble commun a beaucoup de casques même actuels.

Je pensais passer à un Reverb 2 mais j'attend en vain depuis 1000 ans un Reverb 3 qui réglerait les derniers soucis, en particulier de tracking (le tracking occulus avec des manettes de CV1 est juste parfait)

Et puis il y a cette histoire de plusieurs modèles de qualité différentes sous la même dénomination commerciale qui me semble un peu étrange, pour ne pas dire autre chose.

----------


## Luthor

Promo sur des jeux sur le store Oculus pour info.

J'ai pris le derneir jeu Star wars avec le DLC, qui parait t'il, est incontournable.

----------


## cybercouf

*After the fall* : c'est bien en solo? ou c'est juste un wave shooter zombie? (promo steam)
*Hubris* : il y en a qui ont testé avec le patch de Noël? les tirs sont mieux? (mais pas de promo)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> *After the fall* : c'est bien en solo? ou c'est juste un wave shooter zombie? (promo steam)
> *Hubris* : il y en a qui ont testé avec le patch de Noël? les tirs sont mieux? (mais pas de promo)


After The Fall : en solo ca doit être un peu chiant, ce n'est pas vraiment un wave shooter, mais plutôt un L4D ultra light, mélangé avec du Killing Floor. L'avantage c'est qu'il y a l'air d'avoir du monde, et donc même si tu es seul, tu peux créer un groupe rapidement.

----------


## hommedumatch

::o:  :Bave:

----------


## 564.3

Bizarre les artefacts qu'on voit assez souvent. On pourrait croire à un type de reprojection, mais ils ont une forme bizarre et en général les plugins ne les enregistrent pas. Faut les choper en sortie vidéo puis dewrapper l'image.
Ça a l'air cool, surtout le boulot sur l'UI, mais au niveau perf ça fait peur.

----------


## Skyounet1664

Depuis hier je me suis mis à EMUVR, ça marche plutôt bien et c'est assez simple d'utilisation. Par contre j'ai un problème, je n'arrive pas à faire tourner les jeux NeoGeo. Quelqu'un a une solution?

----------


## 564.3

Pas essayé...

En passant, Furolith, ancien de Les Numériques et nouveau rédacteur en chef adjoint de CPC hardware, aime bien la VR  :;): 
Son jeu du moment c'était The Last Clockwinder dans l'émission CPC: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqnc1lqz30E&t=5719s
Au moins quelqu'un dans l'équipe a l'air de suivre le sujet, même si c'est sur son temps libre.
Ackboo et Ellen Replay s'étaient intéressés à quelques jeux et genres à l'occasion, mais pas vraiment plus.

Edit: Sinon la dans le topic du GOTY 2022 j'ai fait un recap des jeux VR sortis en 2022 que j'ai bien aimé (y en a auxquels je joue qui sont encore en EA, ou surtout sortis avant…) mais ça fait déjà une liste intéressante pour qui débarquerait.
Viré les jeux sur écran de la citation.




> Une floppée de jeux VR, certains ça m'a surpris qu'ils soient "sortis" cette année (tri dans mon inventaire Steam).
> 
> Pas trop eu envie de ventiler tous mes points, j'ai pris les 3 plus marquants pour moi, pas forcément les plus abordables:
> - The Last Clockwinder: *2 points*. Aventure / puzzle basé des chaines de clones, design très agréable. Voir l'avis de Furolith dans la dernière émission CPC.
> - IronWolf VR: *2 points*. Simulateur de sous-marin où on manipule les instruments, ambiance bien rendue. Mode challenge et campagne ouverte. Ils avaient plein de projets pour améliorer le jeu, mais un des devs est malheureusement décédé. Tout a été mis au propre et le jeu est sorti d'early access dans la tristesse.
> - Kayak VR: Mirage: *2 points*. Simulateur de kayak. Environnement super beau, gameplay bien foutu, mais ça reste un jeu de course avec pas beaucoup de circuits, j'espère qu'ils vont l'étendre.
> 
> Et les autres jeux VR que j'ai bien aimé et auxquels j'aurais bien donné des points:
> - Deisim. God-game bien sympa développé par un canard, pour faire une pause entre des FPS et simulateurs. Voir https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=107838
> ...


Edit: j'ai un peu mis à jour le post en ref

----------


## herve

> Depuis hier je me suis mis à EMUVR, ça marche plutôt bien et c'est assez simple d'utilisation. Par contre j'ai un problème, je n'arrive pas à faire tourner les jeux NeoGeo. Quelqu'un a une solution?


Salut

Emu vr sa fonctionne avec Retroarch ,tu doit choisir le bon core avec le game scanner , enfin je suppose j'utilise emuvr que pour les jeux en light gun.
Pour l'arcade en VR je préfère largement New Retro Arcade Neon.

----------


## Maalak

J'avoue avoir un peu de mal à trouver l'intérêt de se coller un casque VR sur la tronche pour jouer à des jeux émulés sur un écran virtuel plutôt que directement sur son vrai écran de PC.  ::unsure::

----------


## 564.3

> J'avoue avoir un peu de mal à trouver l'intérêt de se coller un casque VR sur la tronche pour jouer à des jeux émulés sur un écran virtuel plutôt que directement sur son vrai écran de PC.


J'ai pas testé mais je vois bien l'intérêt pour l'ambiance, t'as la machine virtuelle modélisée et un décors éventuellement personnalisable. Et peut-être importer des assets du genre un scan de bouquin de soluce d'époque.
Dans le genre j'ai joué qu'à Duck Season, mais c'est pas vraiment de l'émulation même s'il y a l'ambiance (et un peu plus)  ::ninja::

----------


## Skyounet1664

Outre l'ambiance, je trouve le rendu des jeux beaucoup plus proche de ce qu'on avait sur nos vieux écran. C'est vraiment sympa de visualiser sa machine, sa cartouche, l'insérer dans la machine. Y a un vrai truc nostalgique qui se produit (chez moi en tout cas).
Du coup effectivement faut que je creuse du côté de Retroarch, je suis étonné que l’émulateur Neo ne fonctionne pas direct. Bizarre.

----------


## ExPanda

> Dans ma wishlist, des hits que je compte bien faire plus tard (parmi d'autres):
> En VR:
> - Moss: book II. Aventure/puzzle à la 3e personne.
> - RedMatter II. Action/aventure à ambiance oppressante.


Dommage de pas les avoir faits avant de voter. Si tu as bien aimé leurs premiers opus, ces seconds sont les mêmes en mieux.

----------


## CptCaverne

> , je suis étonné que l’émulateur Neo ne fonctionne pas direct. Bizarre.


Parce que pour le Neo geo il faut peut être le bios de la machine ?
Qui ne sera pas fournit non plus dans retroArch d'ailleurs si c'est le cas.

----------


## 564.3

> Dommage de pas les avoir faits avant de voter. Si tu as bien aimé leurs premiers opus, ces seconds sont les mêmes en mieux.


En fait c'est des jeux que j'aime bien mais pas mon genre favoris. Déjà là j'ai eu du mal à choisir à qui donner des points.
C'est comme pour les GOTY sur écran, j'ai tendance à laisser trainer les jeux d'aventure (définition générale) et les faire au compte goutte. Genre CP77 en 2022.  ::ninja:: 

À coté un jeu mécanique comme Mount Wingsuit 2 ou sur écran Exanima que j'ai (enfin) démarré récemment, je les lance sans hésiter de temps en temps avec un podcast en fond, et au final j'y passe des heures…
Bon faut dire qu'un moteur physique, un bon gameplay et des têtes à éclater (dans MW2 la mienne vs le sol), c'est mon péché "mignon".

----------


## 564.3

Wow ils y vont franchement pour faire tourner Grid: Legends sur le SOC du Quest 2.
Visuel basique, cible de rendu à 1080x1188 36FPS + reprojection permanente pour tenir les 72Hz. Et je ne vois pas s'il y a du rendu foveal statique en plus, mais ce n'est pas en mode "arrache les yeux" au moins.
https://old.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest...esolution_fps/

Je vais moins me plaindre du rendu de DR2 avec ma GTX 1070  ::ninja:: 

Bon après si c'est fun à conduire, ça reste mieux que rien quand on n'a pas de PC.

----------

